# News Round Up 2018



## rteetz

Hello and welcome to the all new News Round Up Thread for 2018! This is a continuation of the old threads. This thread is for sharing the smaller news stories that happen around WDW, construction updates, rumors, observations, etc. We try to keep discussion to a minimum here on this thread. If a news story generates large discussion that will be moved to a new thread where more in depth discussion can take place. 2018 is sure to bring on many new and exciting things. This thread wouldn't be what it is without the great DIS posters who contribute to it! Here's to great 2018!



*Previous News Round Up threads...*

Original News Round Up

News Round Up 2016

News Round Up 2017

*Links to other important threads...
*
Aerial Images of Disney theme parks NEW AERIALS 5/19

Major WDW projects completion dates (Read Post 1) UPDATED 5/17

Epcot Construction Update Thread - Updated 5/21

Coronado Springs expansion

The Rumor Tracking Thread UPDATED 5/12/18

Disney Skyliner (Gondola Transportation System) Read Post 1 Updated 5/3/18

Epcot Space Restaurant News

New Epcot Resort coming soon?

Star Wars resort!

New Monorail Fleet Ordered?

DHS Construction update thread (Read Post 1) Updated 5/9

Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge News

Disneyland Resorts Marvel expansion opens in 2020

Great Movie Ride closes for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway

Disneyland Paris expansion!

Guardians to replace UoE and Ratatouille coming to Epcot

Plans have been filed for expansion at Caribbean Beach Resort

Tron coaster coming to MK


----------



## rteetz

Happy 2018 everyone! (I know only on the East Coast so far but Florida is celebrating so time to open the new thread!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy New Year all!   Looking forward to all the news, rumors, and chatter with you all in 2018!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
18 Reasons to Visit a Disney Destination in 2018

18 Reasons to Visit Walt Disney World Resort in 2018


----------



## adear11

Happy New Year everyone!

Thanks to everyone who contributes so much to this thread!


----------



## JETSDAD

Happy New Year. Looking forward to following along again this year.


----------



## jeremyheller83

Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## bbmassey

Happy New Year's to everyone.  Excited for another great year of great discussion about the exciting Disney news and rumors.  May the new year bring each of you many Magical experiences!


----------



## Capang

Happy new year, here’s to a great year of rumors and news!


----------



## rteetz

Last Flights of Wonder


----------



## Irish_Mike

Happy New Years! Looking forward to the upcoming year of Disney news and rumors


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dina444444

Happy New Years from Disneyland!


----------



## umichigan10

I’m very exited for the new year. Thank you Ryan for making this board the bomb, I salute you and the time you put into making this my happy place during my down time


----------



## disneymath

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

I just want to be on the 1st page! LOL!

Happy new year!


----------



## Taylor Nicole

Finally 2018 here on the west coast, Happy New Year's everyone!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



So for someone who is directionally challenged, which is which?  I assume the closest two are EPCOT and DHS and then MK in the distance on the right?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 18 Reasons to Visit a Disney Destination in 2018
> 
> 18 Reasons to Visit Walt Disney World Resort in 2018



Interesting that for the WDW one the opening of Toy Story Land is just in the middle at #12 - would have thought they would highlight that more

Also, number 18 being "more updates about Star Wars: Galaxys Edge that doesn't actually open in 2018 or anything" is a bit silly.


----------



## mum22girlz

Excited for the 2018 thread! More of a lurker than a poster, but this is my #1 thread. I'm bookending 2018 with 2 trips . . . The first at the end of January, and the second is at the end of December. Happy new year everyone! And a great big Thanks to Ryan!


----------



## Harry Wallace

TheMaxRebo said:


> So for someone who is directionally challenged, which is which? I assume the closest two are EPCOT and DHS and then MK in the distance on the right?



Magic Kingdom is on he far left corner (you can tell because of the circle around 7SL and the huge fireworks)
Epcot would be middle (I am guessing because you can see a lot of the low fireworks through the trees that illuminations use)
DHS would be on the right (guessing based on the others)

DHS and Epcot could be the other way around though lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Harry Wallace said:


> Magic Kingdom is on he far left corner (you can tell because of the circle around 7SL and the huge fireworks)
> Epcot would be middle (I am guessing because you can see a lot of the low fireworks through the trees that illuminations use)
> DHS would be on the right (guessing based on the others)
> 
> DHS and Epcot could be the other way around though lol



Ah, ok so that is the later part of the show when they were using the wide spread fireworks at MK and why they are all similar height 

Makes sense - thanks!


----------



## Fantasia79

Happy new year to my favorite thread!  Looking forward to 2018


----------



## beer dave

Page 2 will have to do---- happy new year all.


----------



## danikoski

Happy New Year! Thanks to @rteetz  for keeping the news and rumour thread rolling!

Loved the video of the MK fireworks on the 2017 thread.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

Anyone know if the yearly January WDW Sweepstakes is going on?


----------



## tarak

Happy New Year to all - I only post sporadically on this thread, but I check it all the time.  Thank you for all the work you do for us, rteetz!


----------



## rteetz

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Anyone know if the yearly January WDW Sweepstakes is going on?


Have not heard anything yet.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Happy 2018 everyone!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“The Edison” to Begin Soft Openings This Week, Reservations Available in Two Weeks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Festival of Fantasy Parade returns to a 3pm step off


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The American Adventure closing for month long refurbishment from mid-January


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Typhoon Lagoon closed today and tomorrow due to poor weather


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “The Edison” to Begin Soft Openings This Week, Reservations Available in Two Weeks



any reviews of the event there from last night?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A Wrinkle in Time previews will start at Walt Disney Presents on February 9th

The New Year Brings a Special Sneak Peek of ‘A Wrinkle in Time’ to Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> any reviews of the event there from last night?


I watched a live stream and it looks really cool. The industrial vibe is big throughout. They have live entertainment. It definitely is more adult friendly than kid friendly. I have not seen any initial reviews yet.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Exterior of Enzo's Hideaway

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/photos-exterior-work-enzos-hideaway-tunnel-bar-completed/


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The American Adventure closing for month long refurbishment from mid-January



Besides the film (which is now pretty awkward), any word on what’s changing?


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “The Edison” to Begin Soft Openings This Week, Reservations Available in Two Weeks


Does that mean in 2 weeks we can make a reservation or we can make a reservation now for 2 weeks from now.....I'll have to check so as not to miss out...


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Besides the film (which is now pretty awkward), any word on what’s changing?


Upgrade to digital projection vs. film and the ending scene are the only things I have heard changing.


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> Does that mean in 2 weeks we can make a reservation or we can make a reservation now for 2 weeks from now.....I'll have to check so as not to miss out...


Reservations open in mid January.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

Merchandise Events Scheduled to Take Place at Epcot This Month


----------



## umichigan10

Fantasia79 said:


> Besides the film (which is now pretty awkward), any word on what’s changing?





rteetz said:


> Upgrade to digital projection vs. film and the ending scene are the only things I have heard changing.



IMO that’s the only changes they really need to make, I think the rest of the show is well done


----------



## amberpi

Happy New Year to all, hope 2018 is great for all on the boards and we get lots of fun WDW news and experiences!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Star Wars Franchise Passes Harry Potter At Worldwide Box Office

_(Screen Rant) The 10 theatrically released installments of the Star Wars film franchise (including 2008’s animated offering, The Clone Wars) have combined to outgross the Harry Potter series at the worldwide box office. Ever since the galaxy far, far away first premiered in 1977, Star Wars has been at the forefront of the pop culture zeitgeist, achieving popularity few other brands have seen. That was one of the driving forces behind Disney’s decision to purchase Lucasfilm in 2012, reviving the dormant property by distributing a new movie annually. The renaissance started back in 2015 with The Force Awakens, and the Mouse House has been rolling in the dough ever since._

_https://screenrant.com/star-wars-movies-box-office-harry-potter/_


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

Happy New Year, everyone! Thank you, Ryan, for another great year. Looking forward to 2018 for the World of Disney!


----------



## sachilles

So how many park closures from crowding during the holiday week? Anyone know without causing too much effort.


----------



## sachilles

For what it's worth, for our 7 day trip starting feb 27, we were not able to get a FOP fastpass on the morning of 60+2, but got Navi. We got FOP early on 60+4, and mistakenly on 60+5 before I dropped it.


----------



## Capang

sachilles said:


> So how many park closures from crowding during the holiday week? Anyone know without causing too much effort.


I *think* it was just 2 phase B, one at MK on Christmas, and one at MK yesterday. Neither lasted the whole day iirc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> So how many park closures from crowding during the holiday week? Anyone know without causing too much effort.



I only recall seeing MK phase B closures on Christmas Day and New Years Eve

And both where only from like 11:30 to 5:30 or so


----------



## StrawberryChan

sachilles said:


> So how many park closures from crowding during the holiday week? Anyone know without causing too much effort.



the only closures were magic kingdom on christmas (from 12:30 PM to 1:20 PM) and new year's eve (from 11:30 AM to 5:30 PM). if you're going in february, you should be A-OK, since that's a slower time of year


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> So how many park closures from crowding during the holiday week? Anyone know without causing too much effort.


I believe just two Phase B closures at MK.


----------



## Teamubr

sachilles said:


> For what it's worth, for our 7 day trip starting feb 27, we were not able to get a FOP fastpass on the morning of 60+2.


Interesting. We arrive on Feb 24 and got FOP for 60+1 (afternoon), 60+2 (morning) and 60+5. (the ride is amazing and plan a laid back bounce around trip) It did look like the weekends were starting to get busy. I knew coming in on Feb 24th was going to be busy with the RunDisney weekend.

j


----------



## sachilles

Teamubr said:


> Interesting. We arrive on Feb 24 and got FOP for 60+1 (afternoon), 60+2 (morning) and 60+5. (the ride is amazing and plan a laid back bounce around trip) It did look like the weekends were starting to get busy. I knew coming in on Feb 24th was going to be busy with the RunDisney weekend.
> 
> j


I chalk some of it up to differences between the pc and android app(I think). I was only selecting "morning". So I may very well have been able to get a fop fastpass on 60+2. However, by the time I realized how the time filters were working, I didn't go back to change anything. Went in right at 7am. PC had a couple of errors, went to my phone and usually bypassed it. Then the phone would have issues, and the PC would be ok.
For the record, I'm not worried about the crowds for our visit, should be ok, and in the past it has been. It was more about getting on Flight of Passage at least once without having to wait an hour plus.
On 60+2, we plan to rope drop (early) FOP, and in theory slot into our fastpass window for Navi at 9:25.
On 60+4, we are going to animal kingdom for the last half of the day. Got an afternoon faspass for FOP, and used our third for rivers of light. Sort of wastes the ability to get 5 in the day....but it checks off a lot of boxes for us and we wanted to see animal kingdom after dark.


----------



## dina444444

Disneyland SW:GE Construction Update pics from yesterday


----------



## dina444444




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Edison opening event review 

http://forums.insideuniversal.net/threads/the-edison-opening-night-review.12901/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Aquatica, Volcano Bay, Typhoon Lagoon Closed Due to Cold Weather


----------



## Teamubr

sachilles said:


> I chalk some of it up to differences between the pc and android app(I think).
> 
> we wanted to see animal kingdom after dark.


There are definitely differences between PC and mobile and one isn't better than the other. I've had the phone out while on the computer trying to get things to go through. December 26th was our 60 day. I went in to work after a long holiday weekend and forgot it was "the" day. I didn't get on to book FPs until about 4 pm and still had pretty good pickings. 
If you haven't been to AK after dark, it is very cool. We were there in September right after Irma. The Tree awakening is awesome. Much different than the projection mapping done on the castle. I though RoL was a little underwhelming, but it is still a nice show. It just seemed like it needed a finish. We didn't do the night safari. I'm going to get that one on our Feb/Mar trip.

j


----------



## TheMaxRebo

First, thanks for the pictures.  Second, are these from while riding Big Thunder?  Interesting how much of Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge one will be able to see .....


dina444444 said:


>




..... Including from Toon Town apparently 


dina444444 said:


>


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Edison opening event review
> 
> http://forums.insideuniversal.net/threads/the-edison-opening-night-review.12901/



Sounds like it has potential but maybe they need to adjust the plan to survive and only be open on weekends or at least just scale things back during the week (and either lower prices then or all the time and add a cover on the weekends for the full set of entertainment?)


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> First, thanks for the pictures.  Second, are these from while riding Big Thunder?  Interesting how much of Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge one will be able to see .....
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Including from Toon Town apparently


Yes. Second lift hill from big thunder and from Donald’s ship in toontown.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Edison opening event review
> 
> http://forums.insideuniversal.net/threads/the-edison-opening-night-review.12901/



Hmmm...I am curious to see what a regular night at the Edison is like...if it turns into a standard dance club at 10 PM, I am not much interested. The early stuff sounds like fun. Not sure we'll be able to find the time to go over in February, but maybe.


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> Hmmm...I am curious to see what a regular night at the Edison is like...if it turns into a standard dance club at 10 PM, I am not much interested. The early stuff sounds like fun. Not sure we'll be able to find the time to go over in February, but maybe.


Same here but in january--  I'm afraid I will just miss the AC more by being in the space.....


----------



## amberpi

********** said:


> Hmmm...I am curious to see what a regular night at the Edison is like...if it turns into a standard dance club at 10 PM, I am not much interested. The early stuff sounds like fun. Not sure we'll be able to find the time to go over in February, but maybe.



I wish it'd be become more loungey than cluby, but a late night venue *definitely* appeals to me. Atlantic Dance Hall was too loud and annoying - I'm hoping this will be more adult and less...Atlantic Dance Hall.


----------



## umichigan10

amberpi said:


> I wish it'd be become more loungey than cluby, but a late night venue *definitely* appeals to me. Atlantic Dance Hall was too loud and annoying - I'm hoping this will be more adult and less...Atlantic Dance Hall.


I’ve heard that Atlantic dance kinda sucks but that jelly rolls is really cool. But it’s all hearsay on my end


----------



## amberpi

umichigan10 said:


> I’ve heard that Atlantic dance kinda sucks but that jelly rolls is really cool. But it’s all hearsay on my end


 
They're both loud and packed with far too many dude bros IMHO. Why are men there wearing visors at night? It's a weird scene. I'm hopeful for the Edison and if not that, then I'm hopeful for the new winebar.


----------



## umichigan10

amberpi said:


> They're both loud and packed with far too many dude bros IMHO. Why are men there wearing visors at night? It's a weird scene. I'm hopeful for the Edison and if not that, then I'm hopeful for the new winebar.


Dude bros .

I’ve always been moderately intrigued by jellyrolls (I’ve also just been legal for a couple of years so haven’t had a ton of opportunities to try it) but the boardwalk is also obnoxiously out of the way if you’re not staying in that area (though I know you’re a S&D groupie so I can see the appeal)


----------



## amberpi

umichigan10 said:


> (though I know you’re a* S&D groupie* so I can see the appeal)



I keep trying to get one of the icons to match me back on Tinder every time I'm down there, but so far, no luck. They'd probably just ghost anyway, they seem pretty stuck up.

Jellyrolls isn't worth the effort, the lounge at Bluezoo is.


----------



## writerguyfl

I was lucky enough to attend the very last performance of La Nouba.  It was show number 8,999.  They handed out a special "au revior" pin.  There was a massive balloon drop that *Q-man* mentioned on the 2017 news thread.

The theatre was packed with Cirque du Soleil fans as wells as family/friends of the cast and crew.  The crowd was amazing.  Pretty much every act got a standing ovation right in the middle of the show.  I'd never seen anything remotely like that in the 40-50 times I'd seen La Nouba.

I was in the front row, so I was often just a few feet from the performers.  You could see the emotion on some of their faces.  I saw several cast members break character and just stop for a few moments to take everything in.  Obviously, the cast was going all out to make it a perfect show.  The choreography was shaper than I've seen in years.  (I'm a former dancer/choreographer, so I notice stuff like that.)

I used to work at Disney World and told myself I'd never return to Orlando during New Years because I hate crowds.  I'm glad I made an exception to that rule.  This trip was worth the hassle and money.  Seeing the last performance of La Nouba now ranks as one of my top three favorite theatrical experiences.  (The other two are seeing Julie Andrews in Victor/Victoria and Alice Ripley in Next to Normal.)

Although I'm sad to see La Nouba end, I'm very excited to see what Cirque du Soleil will create in partnership with Disney.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Happy new year to you all!! Finally made my way over to the new thread 

Our new year's eve was spent relaxing at home except for the unfortunate incident my mom had. Right after 10pm her power went out (and the windchill and the actual temp were in the negatives). She left for our house just after 11:30 (after opening up the faucets to slow drip to help the pipes to not burst) and arrived at our house just before midnight. Luckily her power was only out for just over 3 hours.

Then I woke up to this at just after 9:15am (Central time)...we're supposed to get a warm up this week (and by that I mean we'll be in the 20s lol):


Anyways back to normal WDW news.  Glad to see Star Wars coming along quite nicely at DLR and excited to see how fellow DISers end up liking the Edison once it opens.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Happy new year to you all!! Finally made my way over to the new thread
> 
> Our new year's eve was spent relaxing at home except for the unfortunate incident my mom had. Right after 10pm her power went out (and the windchill and the actual temp were in the negatives). She left for our house just after 11:30 (after opening up the faucets to slow drip to help the pipes to not burst) and arrived at our house just before midnight. Luckily her power was only out for just over 3 hours.
> 
> Then I woke up to this at just after 9:15am (Central time)...we're supposed to get a warm up this week (and by that I mean we'll be in the 20s lol):
> View attachment 291658
> 
> Anyways back to normal WDW news.  Glad to see Star Wars coming along quite nicely at DLR and excited to see how fellow DISers end up liking the Edison once it opens.



Glad your mom's power wasn't put for too long - definitely scary given those temperatures

We aren't quite as cold as you (currently 13, feels like 6) but they are calling for a cold front to come in later this week.  We are thinking "colder?  Really?"


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad your mom's power wasn't put for too long - definitely scary given those temperatures
> 
> We aren't quite as cold as you (currently 13, feels like 6) but they are calling for a cold front to come in later this week.  We are thinking "colder?  Really?"


Thank you! Hopefully your cold front isn't too too bad.

It's not too often our area stays under negative but still brrr...

Our windows had a bit of condensation on them due to the difference in outside and inside temps so when that happens we adjust our humidity levels in the house but this morning was the first time the condensation had actually froze on the windows.

It's been a good day to peruse the DIS


----------



## jade1

Well at least HEA is pretty dead for once,


----------



## umichigan10

jade1 said:


> Well at least HEA is pretty dead for once,
> 
> View attachment 291673


I checked wait times today and it was quite the juxtaposition with yesterday. Would’ve never known there was massive hoards everywhere


----------



## jade1

Yea yesterday was so beautiful out, EPCOT ending didn't disappoint. 

Been burning through walk on rides since HEA, finally just jumped in 7DMT said 40 took 15.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Happy New Yrar everyone!!!



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Happy new year to you all!! Finally made my way over to the new thread
> 
> Our new year's eve was spent relaxing at home except for the unfortunate incident my mom had. Right after 10pm her power went out (and the windchill and the actual temp were in the negatives). She left for our house just after 11:30 (after opening up the faucets to slow drip to help the pipes to not burst) and arrived at our house just before midnight. Luckily her power was only out for just over 3 hours.
> 
> Then I woke up to this at just after 9:15am (Central time)...we're supposed to get a warm up this week (and by that I mean we'll be in the 20s lol):
> View attachment 291658
> 
> Anyways back to normal WDW news.  Glad to see Star Wars coming along quite nicely at DLR and excited to see how fellow DISers end up liking the Edison once it opens.


I’m glad I’m not there, but it is cold at WDW. I’m trying not to complain since it is warmer than “home” lol.



jade1 said:


> Well at least HEA is pretty dead for once,
> 
> View attachment 291673


I was standing very close to you...

I’m sure the colder weather scared a lot of people away.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disneyland Year In Review 2017 – Part 1 – Dropping Out and Dropping In


----------



## Fantasia79

*News
*
Magical express back to picking you up 3 hours before your flight.

About time.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-hours-prior-to-flight-time-beginning-jan-11/


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> *News
> *
> Magical express back to picking you up 3 hours before your flight.
> 
> About time.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-hours-prior-to-flight-time-beginning-jan-11/


Yeah great right after I leave...


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> Yeah great right after I leave...



Booo! Talk about bad timing.  

I heard MCO wouldn’t let you through security until 2 hours before your flight?  A lot of quality time with the world class shopping & restaurants?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Edison soft openings this week

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...gs-to-hold-soft-openings-beginning-this-week/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> *News
> *
> Magical express back to picking you up 3 hours before your flight.
> 
> About time.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-hours-prior-to-flight-time-beginning-jan-11/



Was there much chatter about if the 4 hours wound up being needed?  I know there were a few reports of some long lines at security and the report of them going through candy or whatever but never saw if 4 hours was really needed or not

I am one that would rather get there 4 hours too early than 5 minutes too late so didn't really bother me, but I do get that 4 hours is a good chunk of the day


----------



## Moliphino

We had a 9pm flight on a Sunday and 4 hours was just ridiculous. We were at the airport 3 hours early, security took about 10 minutes total (they didn't check food at all). Security there can be a mess, so maybe at busier times of day it could've been necessary, but it was definitely not for us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> We had a 9pm flight on a Sunday and 4 hours was just ridiculous. We were at the airport 3 hours early, security took about 10 minutes total (they didn't check food at all). Security there can be a mess, so maybe at busier times of day it could've been necessary, but it was definitely not for us.



Seems like one of those things where a lot of the time even 3 hours is more than enough but for those few times when 4 hours might be needed they changed it for everyone rather than having varying times based on when the travel was.  Not sure how hard that would be for them to manage but might make more sense for them to have like low, regular, peak times and vary the pick up times based on that


----------



## middlechild

Wanted to add my gratitude to the moderators, especially rteetz, for keeping this board alive and lively. The time dedicated to the maintenance and upkeep can only be imagined, and the commitment is greatly appreciated.  Thanks as well to the frequent posters, who report their experiences so freely.  I enjoy the efforts of so many, while giving so little in return. I am humbled.

Happy 2018 to all!


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure how hard that would be for them to manage but might make more sense for them to have like low, regular, peak times and vary the pick up times based on that



Yeah, not sure how difficult/easy it would be.  But there should be something for those of us that use TSA pre-check.  Even the three hour window can be quite excessive.  I flew in/out of MCO two times last fall.  Both times I had a rental car.  I had no real issues getting through TSA, with pre-check, at the 2 hour mark.  When you have TSA pre-check, it is printed on your boarding pass.  So maybe the MDE can tie into this to at least verify someone travelling has the TSA pre-check and then provide more options instead of a set time of 4 hours or now back to 3.


----------



## sachilles

I suspect MCO security after the last incident probably re-organized some things to better accomplish what was needed, or at least partially.
What I'm wondering is whether disney was trying to accommodate their own staffing issues with that change for the holidays.


----------



## Fantasia79

wnwardii said:


> Yeah, not sure how difficult/easy it would be.  But there should be something for those of us that use TSA pre-check.  Even the three hour window can be quite excessive.  I flew in/out of MCO two times last fall.  Both times I had a rental car.  I had no real issues getting through TSA, with pre-check, at the 2 hour mark.  When you have TSA pre-check, it is printed on your boarding pass.  So maybe the MDE can tie into this to at least verify someone travelling has the TSA pre-check and then provide more options instead of a set time of 4 hours or now back to 3.



AGREED!  Doubt they will do two levels of MDE, but it at least they backed down from 4 hours.  

@TheMaxRebo also agreed. During Holiday season, a little more time might be needed.

At a minimum, Disney is watching and listening to make things right.  I appreciate that.


----------



## skier_pete

Fantasia79 said:


> *News
> *
> Magical express back to picking you up 3 hours before your flight.
> 
> About time.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-hours-prior-to-flight-time-beginning-jan-11/



Thank goodness! We have an 11:35 AM departure in February, and we also have TSA Pre-check, so I was NOT looking forward to having to be out of the room at 7:30 AM just so I could sit at the airport for 2.5 hours.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> Yeah, not sure how difficult/easy it would be.  But there should be something for those of us that use TSA pre-check.  Even the three hour window can be quite excessive.  I flew in/out of MCO two times last fall.  Both times I had a rental car.  I had no real issues getting through TSA, with pre-check, at the 2 hour mark.  When you have TSA pre-check, it is printed on your boarding pass.  So maybe the MDE can tie into this to at least verify someone travelling has the TSA pre-check and then provide more options instead of a set time of 4 hours or now back to 3.


Yeah I have pre-check and really don't want to be there for 4 hours.


----------



## rteetz

Another review of the Edison

PHOTOS, REVIEW: The Edison at Disney Springs Opens for New Year’s Eve at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Terralina Italian Holding Hiring Fair Next Week


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> Another review of the Edison
> 
> PHOTOS, REVIEW: The Edison at Disney Springs Opens for New Year’s Eve at Walt Disney World


I read that earlier and was curious and considering by on swinging by this Friday night after 10pm. I won't be bringing a sportcoat though.

I wonder if that dress code was just for the NYE party


----------



## rteetz

LSUfan4444 said:


> I wonder if that dress code was just for the NYE party


Dress code is supposed to be a permanent thing but not sure how well it will be enforced.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Spirit of Aloha was cancelled tonight due to weather


----------



## LSUfan4444

rteetz said:


> Dress code is supposed to be a permanent thing but not sure how well it will be enforced.



Well crap....I was planning on wearing my "jacket" on the plane but maybe now I'll fly with my sportcoat and pack my jacket

Watch, I'll do that and they won't even have a "soft opening" Friday night.


----------



## LSUfan4444

I mean I plan on wearing a nice pair of jeans and a button up shirt but I hate to bring a sportcoat for one place on one night. I didnt even plan on wearing one to Flying Fish later in the week


----------



## Tigger's ally

I have never taken a sportcoat to WDW and probably won't ever unless I get invited to a wedding or something. (Hard to golf in a sportcoat )  That "permanent dress code" may have been a way to "limit" clientele, but my guess is they may find out they don't need to "limit" them at all.  Edison is a big place.  Big places don't look good unless there are a lot of clientele.


----------



## Gusey

*News:
Disney's Polynesian and Grand Floridian to Introduce Bluetooth to MagicBands*


----------



## Gusey

I am personally not sure if this is good, would like to know what the range is in case somebody was walking by my room door if I was in range but not at my door


----------



## wnwardii

Besides knowing the range, how long will the room remain unlocked?  With Magic Bands or even non-Disney Hotels that use the non-swipe type of card, once you wave the card or Magic Band, the door only remains unlocked for a few seconds.  If this is still the case, then I would expect the range would be very small in scope.  At least I would hope that this would still be the case.


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> *News:
> Disney's Polynesian and Grand Floridian to Introduce Bluetooth to MagicBands*


I’m unsure because of the source. Viral Disney is known for fake news.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Dress code is supposed to be a permanent thing but not sure how well it will be enforced.



Pretty much guarantees I'll never step foot in the place if they enforce it. There is zero chance I'll be packing a sport coat on vacation.


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems like one of those things where a lot of the time even 3 hours is more than enough but for those few times when 4 hours might be needed they changed it for everyone rather than having varying times based on when the travel was.  Not sure how hard that would be for them to manage but might make more sense for them to have like low, regular, peak times and vary the pick up times based on that


This makes sense but a system like this may end up confusing people and result in potentially missed pick-up Times.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> This makes sense but a system like this may end up confusing people and result in potentially missed pick-up Times.



and I am sure those types of things Disney considers and probably why it has been the same for everyone ... or you'd see people argue to be on the shorter one even if the guidelines would say they should be on a longer one, etc


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems like one of those things where a lot of the time even 3 hours is more than enough but for those few times when 4 hours might be needed they changed it for everyone rather than having varying times based on when the travel was.  Not sure how hard that would be for them to manage but might make more sense for them to have like low, regular, peak times and vary the pick up times based on that





Sweettears said:


> This makes sense but a system like this may end up confusing people and result in potentially missed pick-up Times.


They provide a letter to your room the day before checkout listing your pickup time and advising you to be at the stop 15 minutes (I believe) prior.  I don't think there would be any confusion unless somebody has a different interpretation of what 3:30 pm means LOL!!  Regardless of whether you agree with your time or not - you gotta show up at the bus stop 15 minutes prior.

@TheMaxRebo - I think dynamic timing is neat idea too.  I don't see them doing it but it would be great if they did.  For somebody doing resort airline check-in with pre-check 4 hours would be a killer.  However for somebody needing to check bags at the airport with no pre-check I can see why they'd like the additional time.  Too bad they can't customize it to somebody's unique situation BUT the problem there is many stupid people would try to cut it too close and blame Disney for missing a flight.


----------



## skier_pete

I'd like to know how many people actually missed their flights at 3 hour pick-up time. I've never gotten to an airport 2 hours in advance of my flight and not made the flight - and I've been stuck in some heinous lines. Plus here your bags are already checked.  Heck, I've gotten to airports 30 minutes before my flight and made my flight. It seemed to me the overreaction of the 4 hours was done due to a couple of complaints, and then the 4 hour change got them even MORE complaints - so they went back.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> They provide a letter to your room the day before checkout listing your pickup time and advising you to be at the stop 15 minutes (I believe) prior.  I don't think there would be any confusion *unless somebody has a different interpretation of what 3:30 pm means LOL!!*  Regardless of whether you agree with your time or not - you gotta show up at the bus stop 15 minutes prior.



Might be the same people that ask "what time is the 3 O'Clock parade?" 



SouthFayetteFan said:


> @TheMaxRebo - I think dynamic timing is neat idea too.  I don't see them doing it but it would be great if they did.  For somebody doing resort airline check-in with pre-check 4 hours would be a killer.  However for somebody needing to check bags at the airport with no pre-check I can see why they'd like the additional time.  Too bad they can't customize it to somebody's unique situation *BUT the problem there is many stupid people would try to cut it too close and blame Disney for missing a flight*.



I think that is their big worry - much rather get everyone there earlier than they need than deal with one person missing their flight and blaming Disney


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I'd like to know how many people actually missed their flights at 3 hour pick-up time. I've never gotten to an airport 2 hours in advance of my flight and not made the flight - and I've been stuck in some heinous lines. Plus here your bags are already checked.  Heck, I've gotten to airports 30 minutes before my flight and made my flight. It seemed to me the overreaction of the 4 hours was done due to a couple of complaints, and then the 4 hour change got them even MORE complaints - so they went back.



I think they got really worried about the extra long lines at MCO security that was being seen and then reports of them going through the candy, etc. - combined with holiday season ... just got them worried and like I said, would rather everyone be there 2 hours earlier than they need than one person miss their flight and blame Disney


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

********** said:


> I'd like to know how many people actually missed their flights at 3 hour pick-up time. I've never gotten to an airport 2 hours in advance of my flight and not made the flight - and I've been stuck in some heinous lines. Plus here your bags are already checked.  Heck, I've gotten to airports 30 minutes before my flight and made my flight. It seemed to me the overreaction of the 4 hours was done due to a couple of complaints, and then the 4 hour change got them even MORE complaints - so they went back.


I bet some people did miss flights - but can't imagine it was Disney's fault.  They probably just messed around at the airport then tried to pin it on Disney - like you said a couple of complaints! 

The one thing to remember though is that not everybody checks their bags with resort airline check-in.  Some people choose not to, and some get flagged for a TSA security thing that says they have to check at the airport (_although if you have the insider knowledge on this you can still just check them at the resort_ ).  Regardless the 4 hour thing seemed like overkill to me and pretty much everybody else lol.


----------



## OKW Lover

Gusey said:


> *News:
> Disney's Polynesian and Grand Floridian to Introduce Bluetooth to MagicBands*


If true this is a very interesting development.  The ability to use a smart phone with BLE (Bluetooth Low Energy) can't be far behind.  Imagine Disney moving to this technology for park entrance and FP as well.  They could do away with MB's.


----------



## saskdw

We've been vacationing in Orlando for 2 weeks every December since 2008.

Almost every year I read about these long lines at MCO and every year we're through security in 30 mins or less. I've always thought they do an impressive job of getting alot of people through security there. After being through 9 holiday seasons at MCO I have a hard time believing its been luck. We always end up sitting around for at least 90 mins with nothing to do.


----------



## BlackMagicWoman

OKW Lover said:


> If true this is a very interesting development.  The ability to use a smart phone with BLE (Bluetooth Low Energy) can't be far behind.  Imagine Disney moving to this technology for park entrance and FP as well.  They could do away with MB's.



I'm just waiting for the moment when I can use my apple watch.


----------



## rteetz

BlackMagicWoman said:


> I'm just waiting for the moment when I can use my apple watch.


Me too!


----------



## wnwardii

OKW Lover said:


> The ability to use a smart phone with BLE (Bluetooth Low Energy) can't be far behind. Imagine Disney moving to this technology for park entrance and FP as well. They could do away with MB's.



At Disneyland and DCA, they do allow you to use your smart phone for your FP scans.  So that part of the technology is currently available.  Given how much $ they get from selling special Magic Bands (right @rteetz?), I really do not see Magic Bands going away at WDW.


----------



## dina444444

wnwardii said:


> At Disneyland and DCA, they do allow you to use your smart phone for your FP scans.  So that part of the technology is currently available.  Given how much $ they get from selling special Magic Bands (right @rteetz?), I really do not see Magic Bands going away at WDW.


But it’s a barcode scan not an nfc or blue tooth read.


----------



## Roxyfire

wnwardii said:


> At Disneyland and DCA, they do allow you to use your smart phone for your FP scans.  So that part of the technology is currently available.  Given how much $ they get from selling special Magic Bands (right @rteetz?), I really do not see Magic Bands going away at WDW.



They could just as easily sell disney parks apple watch bands and still capture that market.  I'd buy one that has purple Haunted Mansion wallpaper print in a heartbeat.


----------



## wnwardii

dina444444 said:


> But it’s a barcode scan not an nfc or blue tooth read.



True, I forgot about that part.  I am just waiting for Magic Bands to be introduced at DL.  Just think of the $ that could be made there.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> They could just as easily sell disney parks apple watch bands and still capture that market.  I'd buy one that has purple Haunted Mansion wallpaper print in a heartbeat.


Oh I would totally buy Disney bands for my watch. 

(Hong Kong sells a couple but not parks branded ones).


----------



## dina444444

wnwardii said:


> True, I forgot about that part.  I am just waiting for Magic Bands to be introduced at DL.  Just think of the $ that could be made there.


I would be in so much trouble if that happens with collecting them. I hope if it does happen the WDW bands will work at Disneyland and vice versa.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> I would be in so much trouble if that happens with collecting them. I hope if it does happen the WDW bands will work at Disneyland and vice versa.



oh gosh, that would get so confusing to people that visit both coasts if they didn't!  (unless they looked totally different or something ... but still would be cool if they did work and then if you had a Disneyland one the people in WDW would be impressed as it was something unique and vice versa)


----------



## bbmassey

Here is some interesting Haunted Mansion related news from “Kubo and the Two Strings” creator Shannon Tindle.  Apparently he created a script for an animated Mansion cartoon for Disney not too far back.  It went so far as a teaser trailer that was presented to Disney.  It appears that Disney declined the show and left it to rot.  Tindle took to social media to share the trailer with fans.  Here is a the rejected intro reel footage.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Possible info on the John Skipper exit from ESPN

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...esidents-shocking-exit-bob-igers-role-1070918


----------



## vallygirl0221

********** said:


> I'd like to know how many people actually missed their flights at 3 hour pick-up time. I've never gotten to an airport 2 hours in advance of my flight and not made the flight - and I've been stuck in some heinous lines. Plus here your bags are already checked.  Heck, I've gotten to airports 30 minutes before my flight and made my flight. It seemed to me the overreaction of the 4 hours was done due to a couple of complaints, and then the 4 hour change got them even MORE complaints - so they went back.


Every time I do DME it is different, I have to say though this last time we did it was with the 4 hours and I was dreading it but it actually worked out almost perfectly in our case. We did airline check in etc so all we had to do was get through security and get to our gate. With stopping in the EarPort, going through a security line with a 5 year old (they were asking for food to be separated) and getting a dinner we made it to our gate with about 20 minutes or 1 round of Uno to spare before we boarded. However like with most things it is very much YMMV because I have also had the Magical Express pick me up 3 hours before and it felt like I had decades to wait at the airport.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Select Disney's Spirit of Aloha Dinner Shows Cancelled on Jan. 2-6


----------



## bbmassey

Does anyone know if there is an ETA on the Skyliners?  I am looking to book this time next year and was curious if it would make the Caribbean Beach Resort and attractive option.  Thanks


----------



## rteetz

Update on the now closed Flights of Wonder theater thanks to @AMusicLifeForMe


----------



## rteetz

bbmassey said:


> Does anyone know if there is an ETA on the Skyliners?  I am looking to book this time next year and was curious if it would make the Caribbean Beach Resort and attractive option.  Thanks


2019. Supposed to be in time for Star Wars give or take.


----------



## bbmassey

rteetz said:


> 2019. Supposed to be in time for Star Wars give or take.



Thanks!  That probably rules that out a stay at Caribbean Beach then.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I know this is off topic as it is not Disney but has anyone heard of the new theme park Cirque du Soleil is building in Mexico?  I just kinda ran across it while looking for something.
http://www.verticalwise.com/en/cirque-du-soleil-theme-park/


----------



## PolyRob

BlackMagicWoman said:


> I'm just waiting for the moment when I can use my apple watch.





rteetz said:


> Me too!



I would love this so much, even though my original Apple Watch no longer survives a rope drop to park close day anymore.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

PolyRob said:


> I would love this so much, even though my original Apple Watch no longer survives a rope drop to park close day anymore.


Must be Apple lowering your battery life to get you to buy a new one ERRR I mean improve performance...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New runDisney virtual race series!

https://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-virtual-half-marathon/


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New runDisney virtual race series!
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-virtual-half-marathon/


@rteetz, I'm sorry Florida is not treating you to better weather this trip! I'm a couple hours up the road, and it's pretty miserable. Of course, I've been here long enough to have my blood thinned quite a bit, so maybe it's not so bad to a northerner...


----------



## dlavender

JaxDad said:


> @rteetz, I'm sorry Florida is not treating you to better weather this trip! I'm a couple hours up the road, and it's pretty miserable. Of course, I've been here long enough to have my blood thinned quite a bit, so maybe it's not so bad to a northerner...



We are all looking out our windows here in downtown Jax waiting for a flurry or two. (Definitely a Floridian move)


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New runDisney virtual race series!
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-virtual-half-marathon/


Fabulous! There’s my first unofficial half. Have fun in Fl Ryan!


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> @rteetz, I'm sorry Florida is not treating you to better weather this trip! I'm a couple hours up the road, and it's pretty miserable. Of course, I've been here long enough to have my blood thinned quite a bit, so maybe it's not so bad to a northerner...


It’s great to me lol

I’ll take this over -5


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New DVC offer for runDisney events

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-fans/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo1228170103180018C


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New runDisney virtual race series!
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/star-wars-virtual-half-marathon/



That's actually a nice thing they did esp with adding the kessel challenge to it.


----------



## Roxyfire

PolyRob said:


> I would love this so much, even though my original Apple Watch no longer survives a rope drop to park close day anymore.



Do you have the first one that came out? If so you may want to take it in, mine had a battery issue and it was replaced free of charge. Not to get your hopes up but there's a chance it's an expanding battery and will go out anyway.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New DVC offer for runDisney events
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-fans/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo1228170103180018C



Ooof I can't imagine how much that'll run. Creative way to sell some points there, though I'll give them that. I'm sure a decent amount of people will bite if they're quite serious about the marathons.


----------



## pkrieger2287

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Select Disney's Spirit of Aloha Dinner Shows Cancelled on Jan. 2-6



Seems like most things involving water this week are closing due to the weather.  Does anyone know if they would close Splash Mountain for this same reason?
Wife and I arrive on Friday and plan to ride if possible since  January refurb starts next week.


----------



## rteetz

DHS entry road construction


----------



## rteetz

BTW Star Wars construction is much grander in scale than the pictures do justice.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

pkrieger2287 said:


> Seems like most things involving water this week are closing due to the weather.  Does anyone know if they would close Splash Mountain for this same reason?
> Wife and I arrive on Friday and plan to ride if possible since  January refurb starts next week.


I've never seen them close Splash due to weather, it ran once when we were there and highs were in the 40s.  Luckily if they turn off a few of the water effects you barely get wet on it (and when I was all bundled up it wasn't a worry haha).

Now the one concern I'd have is would they think "oh it's cold - lets start the refurb early" but it seems like that would be an odd decision to make when they specifically started the refurb on a Monday (probably to keep it open for what may be a decent crowd weekend Jan 6/7).


----------



## rteetz

MK road construction


----------



## sachilles

dlavender said:


> We are all looking out our windows here in downtown Jax waiting for a flurry or two. (Definitely a Floridian move)


Flying into JAX in about 12 days. I fully expect you to turn the heat on for my arrival. Anything above 50 will be tropical enough for me.
Thank you.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> DHS entry road construction
> 
> View attachment 291909 View attachment 291911



I must admit I am still strugling a bit to picture what this will look like when done, but I am excited for it as I always thought the entrance into DHS wasn't the best


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New DVC offer for runDisney events
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-fans/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo1228170103180018C



So, this is sort of an interesting move. They were already selling guaranteed weeks. (Old-fashioned time share vs normal point system.) And you can still trade your guaranteed week back in for points. However, as I look at it, the ONLY real benefit to this is that you can pre-book 5 people in the race event. But is this really a problem? I mean, I know these events fill up, but doesn't it take several weeks to fill up? 

While RunDisney events are very popular with DVC members, MOST of the bookings seem to be not full week bookings, but more Thursday to Sunday bookings. We are travelling the week of the Princess half this year, and while everything was booked at the end of the week by the 7-month (general booking) window, we were able to snatch a Boardwalk view room for Sunday - Thursday before the race with no problem at all, and that's a pretty popular room category. 

Overall, I seriously doubt that this sells a lot of DVC...spending $30,000 to get 5 guaranteed race spots? Though there may be the occasional person that this pushes them over to edge to buy.


----------



## rteetz

They are covering up the plants across property because there is a freeze warning in affect tonight.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> They are covering up the plants across property because there is a freeze warning in affect tonight.


Where is the "Not Like" button...


----------



## DizFanFamily

********** said:


> So, this is sort of an interesting move. They were already selling guaranteed weeks. (Old-fashioned time share vs normal point system.) And you can still trade your guaranteed week back in for points. However, as I look at it, the ONLY real benefit to this is that you can pre-book 5 people in the race event. But is this really a problem? I mean, I know these events fill up, but doesn't it take several weeks to fill up?
> 
> While RunDisney events are very popular with DVC members, MOST of the bookings seem to be not full week bookings, but more Thursday to Sunday bookings. We are travelling the week of the Princess half this year, and while everything was booked at the end of the week by the 7-month (general booking) window, we were able to snatch a Boardwalk view room for Sunday - Thursday before the race with no problem at all, and that's a pretty popular room category.
> 
> Overall, I seriously doubt that this sells a lot of DVC...spending $30,000 to get 5 guaranteed race spots? Though there may be the occasional person that this pushes them over to edge to buy.


I haven't run a race in WDW in a few years, but the last one I ran at DL, one of the races sold out in 22 minutes - admittedly, I don't recall which one as I was trying to register 1 for the 10k, one for the 1/2 and 1 for the Double-Dare - fortunately got everyone registered, but when trying to sign up a family, or a group who wants to run together, it is quite stressful to get them all done in the limited window.  Not that I have $30k to drop to alleviate that stress...


----------



## rteetz

DizFanFamily said:


> I haven't run a race in WDW in a few years, but the last one I ran at DL, one of the races sold out in 22 minutes - admittedly, I don't recall which one as I was trying to register 1 for the 10k, one for the 1/2 and 1 for the Double-Dare - fortunately got everyone registered, but when trying to sign up a family, or a group who wants to run together, it is quite stressful to get them all done in the limited window.  Not that I have $30k to drop to alleviate that stress...


Races still sell out but not that quickly anymore.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Edison reservations now open!

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/reservations-now-open-edison-disney-springs/


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Toy Story Mania Undergoing Track Closures & Full Ride Closures Starting Today To Prepare for Toy Story Land Opening at Hollywood Studios


----------



## Mal6586

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Toy Story Mania Undergoing Track Closures & Full Ride Closures Starting Today To Prepare for Toy Story Land Opening at Hollywood Studios


Man... I am going to have one disappointed 4 year old cousin on our late April trip if this is totally closed when we go. This is really kind of a gut punch to an already ride-barren park. The optimist in me wants to think they'll find some way to have this open as soon as possible, and maybe we could even luck into some soft opens, but the pessimist in me says we are SOL.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Toy Story Mania Undergoing Track Closures & Full Ride Closures Starting Today To Prepare for Toy Story Land Opening at Hollywood Studios



Hoping they release dates ASAP.  This will give us May/June trip planners more info.  Also this stinks for those who will be there before with one more ride off the list.  This might be a very dead park this spring with little ones.  I am not sure the shows are enough to bring families without hoppers like mine until TS land is open.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Toy Story Mania Undergoing Track Closures & Full Ride Closures Starting Today To Prepare for Toy Story Land Opening at Hollywood Studios


The closure of a single track will impact wait times for sure but at least not fully closed.  I assume if they close it entirely for a few days they need to know that at least 70ish days in advance or else they'll have tons of Fastpasses booked that will be impacted.  The thing that will stink is people planned park days at 180 days out with dining and such and it's hard to change around if you only had 1 day at HS and TSM is closed that day.


----------



## Fantasia79

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Toy Story Mania Undergoing Track Closures & Full Ride Closures Starting Today To Prepare for Toy Story Land Opening at Hollywood Studios



Greeeeaaattt.  Planned 1 day (well, 1/2 day) this June.


----------



## dina444444

Fantasia79 said:


> Greeeeaaattt.  Planned 1 day (well, 1/2 day) this June.


If things go the way Disney normal opens large projects for summer time TSL should open Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Roxyfire

Fantasia79 said:


> Greeeeaaattt.  Planned 1 day (well, 1/2 day) this June.



Yeah I don't suspect it'll be down in June, in fact TSL ought to be open by then. I'll still update my June thread with these details just in case.


----------



## Fantasia79

@Roxyfire @dina444444 You two just lowered my blood pressure. Thanks.


----------



## Tardisblue

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New DVC offer for runDisney events
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-fans/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo1228170103180018C



So you're buying in now right??  Right!?


----------



## rteetz

Tardisblue said:


> So you're buying in now right??  Right!?


Only if I win the lottery!


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Edison reservations now open!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/reservations-now-open-edison-disney-springs/



Thanks.  Reservation made for our May trip!


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

Disney holding 30th anniversary gala celebration at the Grand Floridian

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/disne...dian-resort-30th-anniversary-gala-event-june/


----------



## ejgonz2

Mal6586 said:


> Man... I am going to have one disappointed 4 year old cousin on our late April trip if this is totally closed when we go. This is really kind of a gut punch to an already ride-barren park. The optimist in me wants to think they'll find some way to have this open as soon as possible, and maybe we could even luck into some soft opens, but the pessimist in me says we are SOL.



We’re going early March and I’ve been preparing for it to be closed. Two days to booking FPs and hopefully we’ll be fine.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Full Booth Menus for the Epcot International Festival of Arts 2018 Revealed


----------



## rteetz

Wow this runDisney expo is absolutely ridiculous. I’ve never seen such poor crowd control here before.


----------



## Tigger's ally

JETSDAD said:


> Thanks.  Reservation made for our May trip!



Don't forget your sportcoat1


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Sneak Peek: Splitsville Luxury Lanes at Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## JETSDAD

Tigger's ally said:


> Don't forget your sportcoat1



We'll be eating earlier than the dress code comes into play, though jackets are optional anyways. We won't be "in character", but oh well lol.


----------



## MissGina5

omg I genuinely wasn't getting notifications from this thread just the old one! Even though I signed up for them!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

MissGina5 said:


> omg I genuinely wasn't getting notifications from this thread just the old one! Even though I signed up for them!


HEY welcome to the new party LOL!


----------



## MissGina5

bbmassey said:


> Here is some interesting Haunted Mansion related news from “Kubo and the Two Strings” creator Shannon Tindle.  Apparently he created a script for an animated Mansion cartoon for Disney not too far back.  It went so far as a teaser trailer that was presented to Disney.  It appears that Disney declined the show and left it to rot.  Tindle took to social media to share the trailer with fans.  Here is a the rejected intro reel footage.


 Gorgeous so mad they didn't do this! I always said that Haunted Mansion should be a TV show that goes through the stories of the happy haunts  but I like how this one almost has a Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends feel?


----------



## MissGina5

MommyinHonduras said:


> Hoping they release dates ASAP.  This will give us May/June trip planners more info.  Also this stinks for those who will be there before with one more ride off the list.  This might be a very dead park this spring with little ones.  I am not sure the shows are enough to bring families without hoppers like mine until TS land is open.


I would think it would be done for May/June for TS land opening!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MissGina5 said:


> omg I genuinely wasn't getting notifications from this thread just the old one! Even though I signed up for them!


That happens to me from time to time. It'll pop up in my "Watched Threads" but I won't get an alert for it.


----------



## Dean Marino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Edison reservations now open!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/reservations-now-open-edison-disney-springs/


NO MENU.  Not touching great architecture without MENUS.  Could be Chicken Fingers, could be Steak & Lobster.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Edison reservations now open!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/reservations-now-open-edison-disney-springs/


Thanks!  Just booked january 21.  I'll try all the drinks and report... um... if I can remember them.....


----------



## beer dave

Dean Marino said:


> NO MENU.  Not touching great architecture without MENUS.  Could be Chicken Fingers, could be Steak & Lobster.



Menu schmenu--- they have drinks.....


----------



## PolyRob

Roxyfire said:


> Do you have the first one that came out? If so you may want to take it in, mine had a battery issue and it was replaced free of charge. Not to get your hopes up but there's a chance it's an expanding battery and will go out anyway.



Yes! The first one that I pre-ordred on 4/10/15. That would be great if Apple could swap it out for something like that. I am going to make an appointment at my Apple Store. Thanks!


----------



## dina444444

PolyRob said:


> Yes! The first one that I pre-ordred on 4/10/15. That would be great if Apple could swap it out for something like that. I am going to make an appointment at my Apple Store. Thanks!


The other thing that can mess with the battery is a software update for both the app and the phone. I had a battery issue once and it was software related. The guy at the Genius Bar said to update the phone software first and then the watch when they are released simultaneously.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> omg I genuinely wasn't getting notifications from this thread just the old one! Even though I signed up for them!



Gosh, you are *so* last year


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> Gorgeous so mad they didn't do this! I always said that Haunted Mansion should be a TV show that goes through the stories of the happy haunts  but I like how this one almost has a Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends feel?



That sounds like a perfect thing to be an original series for the new Disney streaming service


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dean Marino said:


> NO MENU.  Not touching great architecture without MENUS.  Could be Chicken Fingers, could be Steak & Lobster.



There reviews of the NYE event which supposedly features versions of what will be on the regular menu

They have a special fancy burger, truffle Mac and cheese, crab cakes, etc


----------



## TheMaxRebo

beer dave said:


> Thanks!  Just booked january 21.  I'll try all the drinks and report... um... if I can remember them.....



From the NYE reports I read all the drinks were really good


----------



## Roxyfire

PolyRob said:


> Yes! The first one that I pre-ordred on 4/10/15. That would be great if Apple could swap it out for something like that. I am going to make an appointment at my Apple Store. Thanks!



Good luck!


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> Wow this runDisney expo is absolutely ridiculous. I’ve never seen such poor crowd control here before.



Wait until you attend your first D23 and have to deal with getting into the Convention Center and then many other possible queues/lines.


----------



## rteetz

Contemporary tree is coming down


----------



## mikepizzo

wnwardii said:


> Wait until you attend your first D23 and have to deal with getting into the Convention Center and then many other possible queues/lines.



My wife (then girlfriend) and I almost got trampled at the 2015 D23 when they announced they were handing out the Hat Box Ghost player card.  It got...pretty ugly.  My wife is 4'10", I literally had to grab her arm and pull her between people rushing to get these little pieces of cardboard.  People were going _crazy_ for these things, to complete their set.  I felt bad for the person handing them out.  She was damn near getting assaulted.


----------



## rteetz

The Bay Lake Tower TVs are huge! 

Off to AK today! Still quite cold but the 5K this morning warmed me up.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Edison menu, food, and photos

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/the-edison/gallery/04jan2018-opening-day-at-the-edison.htm


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Edison menu, food, and photos
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/the-edison/gallery/04jan2018-opening-day-at-the-edison.htm


They spelled "Bud Light" incorrectly on the menu. Maybe nobody else will notice.


----------



## Roxyfire

STLstone said:


> They spelled "Bud Light" incorrectly on the menu. Maybe nobody else will notice.



Oh hey you found a good Mandela Effect. I bet there's people who would swear up and down that's the way it's supposed to be spelled, when in fact they might be getting Miller Lite and Bud Light confused.


----------



## sachilles

STLstone said:


> They spelled "Bud Light" incorrectly on the menu. Maybe nobody else will notice.


I think they might have over ordered on the Absinthe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

STLstone said:


> They spelled "Bud Light" incorrectly on the menu. Maybe nobody else will notice.



plus they also listed it under "beer" which can't be right 

Plus, $8?


----------



## Ariel484

********** said:


> So, this is sort of an interesting move. They were already selling guaranteed weeks. (Old-fashioned time share vs normal point system.) And you can still trade your guaranteed week back in for points. However, as I look at it, the ONLY real benefit to this is that you can pre-book 5 people in the race event.* But is this really a problem? I mean, I know these events fill up, but doesn't it take several weeks to fill up? *
> 
> While RunDisney events are very popular with DVC members, MOST of the bookings seem to be not full week bookings, but more Thursday to Sunday bookings. We are travelling the week of the Princess half this year, and while everything was booked at the end of the week by the 7-month (general booking) window, we were able to snatch a Boardwalk view room for Sunday - Thursday before the race with no problem at all, and that's a pretty popular room category.
> 
> Overall, I seriously doubt that this sells a lot of DVC...spending $30,000 to get 5 guaranteed race spots? Though there may be the occasional person that this pushes them over to edge to buy.


I was wondering about this too.  It's hard to say about that sell-outs, mostly because this is the first year that the California races are "on hiatus" - so if you want to do a runDisney event, you now have the 5 WDW events to chose from instead of those 5 + the 4 or whatever that they had in California.

California races aside, yes - they haven't been selling as quickly lately, with the exception being the Princess Half Marathon weekend races.  You'll have an odd race here or there that'll fill faster (the 10K races normally do, as they're part of a challenge - so less dedicated 10K race bibs available to begin with - and it's a popular distance), but on the whole, I don't think the guaranteed race bibs perk is as valuable as it wouldn't been a couple of years ago.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Edison menu, food, and photos
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/the-edison/gallery/04jan2018-opening-day-at-the-edison.htm



1. I don’t think I’m hip enough to eat here.  

2. Don’t forget your $1200 for a large format Dom Perignon 

Food items do look good though.  @STLstone good catch!  I think this menu was rushed. They list beers by Brewer then variety.  Wines are flipped, varietal then vineyard.  Probably because it’s how people buy wine vs beer, but strange to have them insistent.


----------



## chasingthtdream08

My sister is at Epcot this morning and said that at the bag check they are making everyone take everything out of their bags. Is this normal protocol? I don't remember this happening to me on any of my recent trips.


----------



## momandmousefan

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Full Booth Menus for the Epcot International Festival of Arts 2018 Revealed


Extremely disappointing for those of us that are gluten free. Oh well. If Disney wants less of my $ so be it.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

STLstone said:


> They spelled "Bud Light" incorrectly on the menu. Maybe nobody else will notice.


OMG that's actually sorta embarrassing considering how much alcohol they have listed-you'd think they would spell check. I'm sure I've been to places before though that have had that I'm just never getting Bud Light so I guess I don't pay much attention.

But what I thought was cool is they have a local brewery of ours on there-Boulevard. And looking up the type which was Tropical Pale Ale it makes sense why they chose that over the more popular one of Wheat:

"Inspired by our collaboration with Florida’s famed Cigar City Brewing, Tropical Pale Ale marries our passion for balanced pale ales with the bright refreshing flavors of grapefruit and passion fruit accented by juicy, citrusy hops. Pack your bags and bring your taste buds."

But I must admit from their list they have way too many IPA's and Pale Ales for my liking even under the Rotating list.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> OMG that's actually sorta embarrassing considering how much alcohol they have listed-you'd think they would spell check. I'm sure I've been to places before though that have had that I'm just never getting Bud Light so I guess I don't pay much attention.
> 
> But what I thought was cool is they have a local brewery of ours on there-Boulevard. And looking up the type which was Tropical Pale Ale it makes sense why they chose that over the more popular one of Wheat:
> 
> "Inspired by our collaboration with Florida’s famed Cigar City Brewing, Tropical Pale Ale marries our passion for balanced pale ales with the bright refreshing flavors of grapefruit and passion fruit accented by juicy, citrusy hops. Pack your bags and bring your taste buds."
> 
> But I must admit from their list they have way too many IPA's and Pale Ales for my liking even under the Rotating list.




Definitely starting to see Boulevard more places.  My favorite of theirs is the Tank 7 but probably asking a bit much for that to be on the menu

IPA are what people want so that is what is on the menus but I agree, way too many of them ... at least add some IPLs or Black IPAs or something to mix it up


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

chasingthtdream08 said:


> My sister is at Epcot this morning and said that at the bag check they are making everyone take everything out of their bags. Is this normal protocol? I don't remember this happening to me on any of my recent trips.


I’m at EPCOT today, and I didn’t have that happen.


----------



## dina444444

chasingthtdream08 said:


> My sister is at Epcot this morning and said that at the bag check they are making everyone take everything out of their bags. Is this normal protocol? I don't remember this happening to me on any of my recent trips.


If security can’t see the bottom of the bag they will ask you to remove items. I always remove any jackets etc. when I open my bag to speed up the process.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely starting to see Boulevard more places.  My favorite of theirs is the Tank 7 but probably asking a bit much for that to be on the menu.
> 
> IPA are what people want so that is what is on the menus but I agree, way too many of them ... at least add some IPLs or Black IPAs or something to mix it up


I've had Tank 7 a time or two. Even living here we just haven't made it to do a brewery tour (something my husband and I like to do when were visit other places)--his company did a project outing one time there but he wasn't on that project that did the tour.

I've mentioned previously randomly when we get into our alcohol discussions lol is I prefer porters and stouts whereas my husband prefers wheat beers, pilsners ,etc. I like some wheat beer though and Boulevard Wheat is a very easy drinking one. But the one thing my husband and I agree on is no IPAs. I can do Pale Ales (actually when we went to a Chiefs game recently the suite we were in briefly ran out of Boulevard Wheat but they had the Pale Ale left so I had that) just not a lot. 

I'm sorta surprised that the one Boulevard they have is on the Rotating list since they chose one (smartly too I'm sure) that pays homage to Florida but I guess it's possible they add more to the list, switch it up over time especially as they get more time under their belt to see what sells and what doesn't.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Edison menu, food, and photos
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/the-edison/gallery/04jan2018-opening-day-at-the-edison.htm



OK - looks nice - menu is overpriced but suppose that's not a shocker. But where is the entertainment going to be.? none of those pictures tells me where there might be a  stage. Not personally very interested to go there just for the decor.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I've had Tank 7 a time or two. Even living here we just haven't made it to do a brewery tour (something my husband and I like to do when were visit other places)--his company did a project outing one time there but he wasn't on that project that did the tour.
> 
> I've mentioned previously randomly when we get into our alcohol discussions lol is I prefer porters and stouts whereas my husband prefers wheat beers, pilsners ,etc. I like some wheat beer though and Boulevard Wheat is a very easy drinking one. But the one thing my husband and I agree on is no IPAs. I can do Pale Ales (actually when we went to a Chiefs game recently the suite we were in briefly ran out of Boulevard Wheat but they had the Pale Ale left so I had that) just not a lot.
> 
> I'm sorta surprised that the one Boulevard they have is on the Rotating list since they chose one (smartly too I'm sure) that pays homage to Florida but I guess it's possible they add more to the list, switch it up over time especially as they get more time under their belt to see what sells and what doesn't.



My big thing with beers is for them to be balanced, so I tend to like East Coast styled IPAs better as they still have some malt, etc to balance the bitterness.  And then with Porters and Stouts I do was a bit of IBUs with them so they aren't just one note

Do also like sours and Goses and stuff as well, but even with those like some flavoring so isn't just one note as wlel


----------



## rteetz

chasingthtdream08 said:


> My sister is at Epcot this morning and said that at the bag check they are making everyone take everything out of their bags. Is this normal protocol? I don't remember this happening to me on any of my recent trips.


Didn’t make me do that at AK today.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> My big thing with beers is for them to be balanced, so I tend to like East Coast styled IPAs better as they still have some malt, etc to balance the bitterness.  And then with Porters and Stouts I do was a bit of IBUs with them so they aren't just one note
> 
> Do also like sours and Goses and stuff as well, but even with those like some flavoring so isn't just one note as wlel


I always find it interesting what people like and don't like and why.

I could see my husband and I giving this place a shot rather than swearing it away just would like a bit more variety in the beer department. I think $8-$11 for beer is fairly normal for nicer establishments though I'd probably aim more for wanting to spend $7-$10. I probably wouldn't be getting too many beers at the current prices nor on the hard alcohol menu page but I could see have some drinks and enjoying the atmosphere--just would be sorta a splurge at that point for us.


----------



## rteetz

Animal Kingdom is crazy busy


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Animal Kingdom is crazy busy


I looked at wait times at 9am, and saw FOP was at 210 arleady. EE was temporarily closed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I always find it interesting what people like and don't like and why.
> 
> I could see my husband and I giving this place a shot rather than swearing it away just would like a bit more variety in the beer department. I think $8-$11 for beer is fairly normal for nicer establishments though I'd probably aim more for wanting to spend $7-$10. I probably wouldn't be getting too many beers at the current prices nor on the hard alcohol menu page but I could see have some drinks and enjoying the atmosphere--just would be sorta a splurge at that point for us.



The reviews I read of opening night indicated the felt like this was definitely going to be a "special occasion" type place ... guess we shall see when it is fully open for a bit

as for the prices, I actually thought $8 for some of the beers on there isn't bad for being at Disney, just seems crazy to pay the same for a Bud Light as the other options


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
AK parking lot at capacity 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-is-at-capacity.htm


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AK parking lot at capacity
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-is-at-capacity.htm


You picked a “good” day to go to AK.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> The Bay Lake Tower TVs are huge!
> 
> Off to AK today! Still quite cold but the 5K this morning warmed me up.


Bay lake is my favorite DVC along with old key west (which I think is criminally underrated). Is this your first DVC stay? Either way enjoy!


----------



## Fantasia79

Seeing on socia media that the parks are slammed today.  Just looked up wait times, yea, they’re high.  180 min for space mountain.  

@Mackenzie Click-Mickelson I’ve done two vacations to KC and had Boulevard there too.  Excellent stuff on they are brewing.  Took some home. 

@TheMaxRebo & @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson I hope they’ll rotate more, agreed beer list is too similar.  With how the drink menu looks, I would expect to see more meade & aperitif as they are really trendy right now. 

Side note for beer drinkers here, my best friend is a brewer.  He just left brewing for Lagunitas for a brewmaster job at Three Floyd’s.  Yes.  I always ask him what to drink anywhere I go.  He’s also a huge Disney fan.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> You picked a “good” day to go to AK.


Yeah....


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Bay lake is my favorite DVC along with old key west (which I think is criminally underrated). Is this your first DVC stay? Either way enjoy!


Nope second DVC stay. First was SSR.


----------



## danikoski

bbmassey said:


> Here is some interesting Haunted Mansion related news from “Kubo and the Two Strings” creator Shannon Tindle.  Apparently he created a script for an animated Mansion cartoon for Disney not too far back.  It went so far as a teaser trailer that was presented to Disney.  It appears that Disney declined the show and left it to rot.  Tindle took to social media to share the trailer with fans.  Here is a the rejected intro reel footage.



This looks like it would have been pretty neat. Too bad Disney shelved it.


----------



## Moliphino

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> But I must admit from their list they have way too many IPA's and Pale Ales for my liking even under the Rotating list.



I agree. Also, when the first two listed are Bud Light and Sam Adams it doesn't instill a lot of confidence (and I'm from MA, but Sam Adams really just isn't that good).


----------



## Tigger's ally

Moliphino said:


> I agree. Also, when the first two listed are Bud Light and Sam Adams it doesn't instill a lot of confidence (and I'm from MA, but Sam Adams really just isn't that good).



Bud Light is my consumption beer.  Yuengling is my fave (Love the taste and can't get it here!  ARgggggh) and micro brew pubs are my infatuation.


----------



## Sweettears

Roxyfire said:


> Oh hey you found a good Mandela Effect. I bet there's people who would swear up and down that's the way it's supposed to be spelled, when in fact they might be getting Miller Lite and Bud Light confused.


Best to stay away from both of them.


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> plus they also listed it under "beer" which can't be right
> 
> Plus, $8?



lol.... yeah... for 2.00 more you can get a 9% unibroue.......

I think I'll have an absinthe adventure.....


----------



## beer dave

Sweettears said:


> Best to stay away from both of them.


Add your own carbonated water if you want light beer.  It's cheaper.


----------



## beer dave

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> OMG that's actually sorta embarrassing considering how much alcohol they have listed-you'd think they would spell check. I'm sure I've been to places before though that have had that I'm just never getting Bud Light so I guess I don't pay much attention.
> 
> But what I thought was cool is they have a local brewery of ours on there-Boulevard. And looking up the type which was Tropical Pale Ale it makes sense why they chose that over the more popular one of Wheat:
> 
> "Inspired by our collaboration with Florida’s famed Cigar City Brewing, Tropical Pale Ale marries our passion for balanced pale ales with the bright refreshing flavors of grapefruit and passion fruit accented by juicy, citrusy hops. Pack your bags and bring your taste buds."
> 
> But I must admit from their list they have way too many IPA's and Pale Ales for my liking even under the Rotating list.


And unfortunately this is not new.  I guess people must be buying them.....


----------



## beer dave

And I challenge 95% of them to tell me (with out searching) what IPA stands for, the history, and the actual flavor profile....  I'll wait while I'm sipping my barley wine.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

beer dave said:


> And I challenge 95% of them to tell me (with out searching) what IPA stands for, the history, and the actual flavor profile....  I'll wait while I'm sipping my barley wine.....



India Pale Ale - brewed with higher alcohol and higher bitterness so it would make it when shipping to the British troops in india


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Maria and Enzo’s now open! 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/mari...ia-and-enzos-restaurant-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Enzo’s hideaway also opened! 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/enzo...round-to-enzos-hideaway-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Enzo’s hideaway also opened!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/enzo...round-to-enzos-hideaway-at-disney-springs.htm


That looks great!  So many places to try at DS.


----------



## Moliphino

I just wish they weren't Italian food, though I'm probably in the minority there.


----------



## BigRed98

A look at the Galaxy Edge trading cards that were handed out at Galactic Nights. Link: http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/photo...vide-new-details-guests-will-find-batuu-2019/


----------



## buteraa

rteetz said:


> Only if I win the lottery!


Forget DVC....Hello Golden Oak!


----------



## Roxyfire

Sweettears said:


> Best to stay away from both of them.



Not my first or second choice but if it’s all someone had in their fridge I wouldn’t turn my nose up. Besides they’re nice for a full day on the lake. Don’t wanna get messy too early on in the day!


----------



## dina444444

*News*

BREAKING: The Circle of Life – An Environmental Fable in The Land at Epcot Closing Forever, Possibly Linked to Brazil Pavilion Construction


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

WDWNT is reporting that Circle of Life will be closing next month, potentially linked to a future Brazil pavilion

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/break...possibly-linked-brazil-pavilion-construction/


----------



## Killer Fish

Nice of Disney to throw UCF a National Championship parade on Sunday.


----------



## writerguyfl

dina444444 said:


> BREAKING: The Circle of Life – An Environmental Fable in The Land at Epcot Closing Forever, Possibly Linked to Brazil Pavilion Construction



I'm not buying the conclusion that this has any relation to a new country pavilion.  I worked for a season for Disney Performing Arts.  The trailers at Epcot are not used for performances or workshops, as claimed in the article.  Instead, they house office space and dressing rooms.  That location is base camp for all the Candlelight Processional performers.


----------



## adam.adbe

TheMaxRebo said:


> India Pale Ale - brewed with higher alcohol and higher bitterness so it would make it when shipping to the British troops in india



Nothing like the US style though.  The hops are all wrong - IPA should never have citrusy grapefruit notes.  I enjoy a fair number of American IPAs, but they are misnamed.  We have some fantastic Belgian style lagers here that are thoroughly authentic in style and flavor IMV.   I have no idea why IPAs took such a hard right turn.


----------



## MissGina5

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> WDWNT is reporting that Circle of Life will be closing next month, potentially linked to a future Brazil pavilion
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/break...possibly-linked-brazil-pavilion-construction/


I sure hope this is true!


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> I sure hope this is true!


Wdwmagic is also reporting

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ermanently-closing-in-early-february-2018.htm


----------



## skier_pete

writerguyfl said:


> I'm not buying the conclusion that this has any relation to a new country pavilion.  I worked for a season for Disney Performing Arts.  The trailers at Epcot are not used for performances or workshops, as claimed in the article.  Instead, they house office space and dressing rooms.  That location is base camp for all the Candlelight Processional performers.



There's a good chance they are right about the closure, but wrong about the Brazil thing. WDWNT tends to do that, post a bit of truth and then add speculation like it is fact.

We haven't stopped to watch this in a long time. I can't say i would miss it, but I wonder why they would do it, it's not like it takes a whole bunch of CM to operate.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> Wdwmagic is also reporting
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ermanently-closing-in-early-february-2018.htm



Wow! Can’t believe a new pavilion might be happening.


----------



## Harry Wallace

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Maria and Enzo’s now open!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/mari...ia-and-enzos-restaurant-at-disney-springs.htm


Wow! That dining room is huge! Gives me RCL vibes. Although there is something missing... it looks quite empty. I have more hope for this than the Edison next door however.


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> India Pale Ale - brewed with higher alcohol and higher bitterness so it would make it when shipping to the British troops in india



Amber to copper color, elevated hop flavor (english hops so earthy, grassy, peppery) (not citrus) but not necessarily elevated bitterness, mild oak, (from the barrels and shipping) medium malt character, 6.5 to 7.5 alcohol.......off the top of my head.... opinions may vary.

Hops were considered to have an antiseptic value.


----------



## beer dave

Roxyfire said:


> Not my first or second choice but if it’s all someone had in their fridge I wouldn’t turn my nose up. Besides they’re nice for a full day on the lake. Don’t wanna get messy too early on in the day!



It's the one beer to have when you are having more than six.....


----------



## vacationer1954

writerguyfl said:


> I'm not buying the conclusion that this has any relation to a new country pavilion.


That was my instinct as well.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> There's a good chance they are right about the closure, but wrong about the Brazil thing. WDWNT tends to do that, post a bit of truth and then add speculation like it is fact.
> 
> We haven't stopped to watch this in a long time. I can't say i would miss it, but I wonder why they would do it, it's not like it takes a whole bunch of CM to operate.


Yep.


----------



## MommaBerd

Killer Fish said:


> Nice of Disney to throw UCF a National Championship parade on Sunday.



UCF’s undefeated season is impressive; however, I think it is a bit of a stretch to be declared National Champions. A win against Auburn does not a championship make. It’s playing the “we beat x team, who beat Alabama/Georgia/etc. so in effect we beat Alabama” game. Plenty of undefeated teams have gone without the title of National Champions. Bottom line is that they need a stronger schedule if they want to be considered for a bid to become National Champions. 

All that being said, I think the school is doing the right thing in paying out bonuses and I think it’s great that WDW is giving them a parade. Their hard work and accomplishments deserve to be celebrated.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> UCF’s undefeated season is impressive; however, I think it is a bit of a stretch to be declared National Champions. A win against Auburn does not a championship make. It’s playing the “we beat x team, who beat Alabama/Georgia/etc. so in effect we beat Alabama” game. Plenty of undefeated teams have gone without the title of National Champions. Bottom line is that they need a stronger schedule if they want to be considered for a bid to become National Champions.
> 
> All that being said, I think the school is doing the right thing in paying out bonuses and I think it’s great that WDW is giving them a parade. Their hard work and accomplishments deserve to be celebrated.



Well, I think part of what the AD is trying to do by bringing attention to this is that with the current structure it is impossible for teams like UCF to get into the play offs because schools from the power 5 start out with higher rankings just because they are in the Power 5 and those schools basically never want to play schools like UCF because there is no upside.  If Ohio Sta place UCF and loses it kills their season, if they win they don't gain much because they are expected to win 

BTW - how do the parades work money wise?  Is UCF giving Disney money or is it all coming from Disney?


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I think part of what the AD is trying to do by bringing attention to this is that with the current structure it is impossible for teams like UCF to get into the play offs because schools from the power 5 start out with higher rankings just because they are in the Power 5 and those schools basically never want to play schools like UCF because there is no upside.  If Ohio Sta place UCF and loses it kills their season, if they win they don't gain much because they are expected to win



No doubt that is the case! There is definitely a bias toward the Power 5. And unfortunately, because of how much money is involved in college football and the fact that the season can’t realistically be extended, there is no easy answer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adam.adbe said:


> Nothing like the US style though.  The hops are all wrong - IPA should never have citrusy grapefruit notes.  I enjoy a fair number of American IPAs, but they are misnamed.  We have some fantastic Belgian style lagers here that are thoroughly authentic in style and flavor IMV.   I have no idea why IPAs took such a hard right turn.



I'd also say West Coast and East Coast American IPAs are (at least historically) very different.  Part of it is that there was so much land and so easy to grow Hops out west that it was relatively cheap to add them to the brew so that is why a lot of West Coast ones are (in my opinion) overly hoppy - because it was easy and cheap to throw more in.  Whereas on the East Coast they were still importing hops from Europe which was obviously more expensive


----------



## jknezek

MommaBerd said:


> No doubt that is the case! There is definitely a bias toward the Power 5. And unfortunately, because of how much money is involved in college football and the fact that the season can’t realistically be extended, there is no easy answer.


Of course there is an easy answer. Run DI football the way every other NCAA sport runs. AQs for all conference champions and a few wildcards to round out a field. There are 10 FBS conferences. So a 12 team tournament would be fine. Mandate an 11 game regular season, 1 more than DIII or DII I believe, then have a 4 round tournament. The top 4 teams would get a bye, 5 would play 12, etc. In that first round, 7vs10, 8 vs9 should be good games, but basically the first 6 teams either get a bye or a simple opponent. A reward for a good season but it gives every FBS team a chance at the beginning of the season to be champion, which is exactly what we don't have now.

With 1 week less in the season, the first round could be played on Conference Championship weekend, you'd have 4 games and play them at the higher seeded team. Same with the second round Army-Navy Weekend. Another 4 games at the higher seeded team. The last 2 rounds could be done like they do it now. No extension to the season, the same number of games for any of the top 4 seeds winning the title (3 playoff games vs 2, but 1 fewer during the season), and only a 1 game extension for any of the lower seeds. The DIII National Champion plays 15 games, but somehow DI kids can't?

Only DI football has no NCAA championship, and that's why I don't care if UCF claims one, or Auburn claims one from 2004, or Utah from 2008 or any other undefeated team. Because there is no official NCAA championship and never has been thanks to the conferences and bowl system. There are AP champions, Coach's Poll Champions, BCS Champions, CFP Champions... but no NCAA champions. Until that is fixed, I have no problems with a variety of teams claiming an undefeated season as a National Title. Better than some of the joke titles schools like Alabama have claimed in the past.


----------



## Fantasia79

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: The Circle of Life – An Environmental Fable in The Land at Epcot Closing Forever, Possibly Linked to Brazil Pavilion Construction



Soooo...how long until the “Circle of Life” T-Shirts come out?


----------



## Tigger's ally

MommaBerd said:


> No doubt that is the case! There is definitely a bias toward the Power 5. And unfortunately, because of how much money is involved in college football and the fact that the season can’t realistically be extended, there is no easy answer.



Oh, there is an easy answer for UCF and I do see it coming.  That University has exploded onto the scene in many ways. Huge university #1.  Good athletic programs bursting onto the scene #2.  No doubt in my mind they will be in a power 5 conference five years from now.


----------



## wareagle57

MommaBerd said:


> UCF’s undefeated season is impressive; however, I think it is a bit of a stretch to be declared National Champions. A win against Auburn does not a championship make. It’s playing the “we beat x team, who beat Alabama/Georgia/etc. so in effect we beat Alabama” game. Plenty of undefeated teams have gone without the title of National Champions. Bottom line is that they need a stronger schedule if they want to be considered for a bid to become National Champions.
> 
> All that being said, I think the school is doing the right thing in paying out bonuses and I think it’s great that WDW is giving them a parade. Their hard work and accomplishments deserve to be celebrated.



College Football is the biggest sham of a sport. There never has been and never will be a true National Champion, and the NCAA allows anyone to claim them. If you are the only team to go undefeated and don't even get a sniff of getting into the playoffs, then there is something wrong. It's even worse that we have a system where there is a limited number of slots, and 2 teams from the same conference can get in. What is the conference championship game for then? It's just ridiculous. UCF or Ohio St or USC or even Wisconsin should have been in instead of Alabama. As long as a few people's opinions and money decide who gets in instead of on the field results, CFB is not a sport. It's a beauty pageant and it's all subjective. UCF 2018 National Champs!


----------



## sachilles

My bet is with the Rat ride coming into the France pavilion, there is some stuff being misplace operationally that makes sense to locate in the space between germany and italy. 
If the trains get relocated or removed, I think we can start to get a little excited.

That being said, from a dreamworld imagineering standpoint.....you have this big tower showing up in the skyline behind germany and Italy. Might not be horrible to add something to the skyline in epcot to obscure it a bit. Of course, then you have to worry about fireworks views, and maybe backstage views of the park from the Riviera. So I imagine there is a bit of clean up there that might be needed.

.............or the riveria DVC special third gate.


----------



## mikepizzo

MommaBerd said:


> No doubt that is the case! There is definitely a bias toward the Power 5. And unfortunately, because of how much money is involved in college football and the fact that the season can’t realistically be extended, there is no easy answer.



Chiefs defeated the Pats, Giants defeated the Chiefs, 49ers defeated the Giants.

49ers are obviously the best team this season.


----------



## LSLS

MommaBerd said:


> No doubt that is the case! There is definitely a bias toward the Power 5. And unfortunately, because of how much money is involved in college football and the fact that the season can’t realistically be extended, there is no easy answer.



Computers are smart.  Use a BCS style, but put in factors to account for score (maybe up to 24 points so that you don't promote complete blowouts).  Then, build in accounting for if you are winning/losing after the 1st quarter, 2nd, and 3rd to account for how much a game was dominated.  Then you can really stack up schedules/wins.  A group of people sitting in a room is absurd. 

But beyond that, an easy one would be how did you do against the top 25 teams?  Bama was 2-1, UCF was 2-0, and the wins from both teams averaged out to almost the exact same position (Bama wins averaged to like 21st ranked, UCF was at 19).  Bama has less than no right to be in this game.  It'd be great if people would stick it to NCAA and not watch to tank their ratings, but sadly that won't happen.


----------



## jknezek

LSLS said:


> Computers are smart.  Use a BCS style, but put in factors to account for score (maybe up to 24 points so that you don't promote complete blowouts).  Then, build in accounting for if you are winning/losing after the 1st quarter, 2nd, and 3rd to account for how much a game was dominated.  Then you can really stack up schedules/wins.  A group of people sitting in a room is absurd.
> 
> But beyond that, an easy one would be how did you do against the top 25 teams?  Bama was 2-1, UCF was 2-0, and the wins from both teams averaged out to almost the exact same position (Bama wins averaged to like 21st ranked, UCF was at 19).  Bama has less than no right to be in this game.  It'd be great if people would stick it to NCAA and not watch to tank their ratings, but sadly that won't happen.



I don't know how to break this to you... but the NCAA gets nothing out of the DI football post season. No money, no nothing. It is all run by the bowls (each their own entity), the College Football Playoffs (which is it's own entity), and the conferences. Now you can stick it to the CFP and, eventually, the conferences by not watching, but not the NCAA. This is not like the basketball tournament where the NCAA runs it and gets a significant cut of the money.


----------



## Spotpkt

BigRed98 said:


> A look at the Galaxy Edge trading cards that were handed out at Galactic Nights. Link: http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/photo...vide-new-details-guests-will-find-batuu-2019/


Really crudely put together, but here is the map that the cards generate.  Looks like we are missing the bottom right and the attraction cards.  Wonder when they will release those?


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Enzo’s hideaway also opened!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/enzo...round-to-enzos-hideaway-at-disney-springs.htm



Reservations are now available on OpenTable for Enzo's Hideaway as well.


----------



## Killer Fish

Tigger's ally said:


> Oh, there is an easy answer for UCF and I do see it coming.  That University has exploded onto the scene in many ways. Huge university #1.  Good athletic programs bursting onto the scene #2.  No doubt in my mind they will be in a power 5 conference five years from now.



I love the UCF conversation in here! (Thanks Disney for throwing a parade to qualify as Disney news)

While I am hopeful that is the case....I have been hoping that for a while....It seems the Big 12 is really clear they want no part of us.

I am fully on board with UCF trolling the committee and declaring themselves National Champions.....it is really making some people angry though.

Also side note....the Peach Bowl was so awesome and that stadium was incredible. Excellent New Years Day.


----------



## skier_pete

I know nothing about UCF football  - when I think of UCF it's connected to one of the "greatest" bad movies of all time - Miami Connection. Dragon Sound forever!!






Oh - and to bring it back round to Disney - did you know: In 2002 Y.K. Kim (star of Miami Connection) and Choung Byoung-gug, a legislator in Korea, proposed building a Korea pavilion at Epcot?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Florida Resident ticket discount offer (30% savings on 3 and 4 day tickets)

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...sident-multi-day-discounted-tickets-for-2018/


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> Yep.



Actually, I just saw both Martin and Magic Feather on wdwmagic indicate that site prep work for the Brazil pavilion is supposed to begin very soon.


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> Actually, I just saw both Martin and Magic Feather on wdwmagic indicate that site prep work for the Brazil pavilion is supposed to begin very soon.


Did they indicate that next to Germany is the location? Haven’t been on there within the last couple days since I’m in WDW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Did they indicate that next to Germany is the location? Haven’t been on there within the last couple days since I’m in WDW.



From what I saw they didn't specifically say it but it was in response to someone quoting from the story that it would be next to Germany that they confirmed site prep to start this year - and they didn't contradict that part of it


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Did they indicate that next to Germany is the location? Haven’t been on there within the last couple days since I’m in WDW.



Enjoying the winter weather?


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

sachilles said:


> If the trains get relocated or removed, I think we can start to get a little excited.



I hope the trains would just be relocated. I am really excited about a possible new pavilion in WS, but would be disappointed to lose the trains completely.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> From what I saw they didn't specifically say it but it was in response to someone quoting from the story that it would be next to Germany that they confirmed site prep to start this year - and they didn't contradict that part of it



It's funny that back when there was early speculation about the Riviera resort I jokingly said that they will just build a gondola from the top of the resort that goes to a Brazil pavilion in Epcot so it will simulate Rio De Janeiro and Sugarloaf - the funny part being my joking will have predicted both the Gondola and the location of a Brazil pavilion.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Enjoying the winter weather?


Still better than home!


----------



## rteetz

Star Wars Secrets of the Empire VR was really cool! You don’t just stand in one spot the whole time you’re walking throughout.


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> It's funny that back when there was early speculation about the Riviera resort I jokingly said that they will just build a gondola from the top of the resort that goes to a Brazil pavilion in Epcot so it will simulate Rio De Janeiro and Sugarloaf - the funny part being my joking will have predicted both the Gondola and the location of a Brazil pavilion.



Still on of the most amazing predictions. 

Same one I predicted "walking distance to the new Star Wars hotel" but got slammed as well. Although I still don't see a Star Wars hotel, yet.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Star Wars Secrets of the Empire VR was really cool! You don’t just stand in one spot the whole time you’re walking throughout.


Think it's 8 year old appropriate.....if said 8 year old was fine with the last Jedi? Yet borderline with the force awakens at age 6?


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Think it's 8 year old appropriate.....if said 8 year old was fine with the last Jedi? Yet borderline with the force awakens at age 6?


This is based on Rogue. If they can handle a VR head set and shooting at storm troopers I think they’d be fine.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Star Wars Secrets of the Empire VR was really cool! You don’t just stand in one spot the whole time you’re walking throughout.



I’m going to WDW for a week in late May, do you think the VR Star Wars experience will still be there?


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I’m going to WDW for a week in late May, do you think the VR Star Wars experience will still be there?


Not sure.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Not sure.


I know they are not scheduling yet for our trip at the end of February. I'm hoping they do, but it isn't yet available online.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Main Street, U.S.A., Vehicles and Dumbo the Flying Elephant at Disneyland Park to Begin Updates Jan. 8


----------



## sachilles

Just looking now. 295 minute wait for Flight of passage, yet 105 for navi, 110 for EE.
Just shy of 5 hours.....who is actually waiting in that line......everyone?1


----------



## saskdw

sachilles said:


> Just looking now. 295 minute wait for Flight of passage, yet 105 for navi, 110 for EE.
> Just shy of 5 hours.....who is actually waiting in that line......everyone?1



It is hard to believe that people would actually get into that line.

Must be a lot of once in a lifetimers that won't get to ride it if they don't wait.


----------



## osully

Happy to say I dont think my husband or I will ever be tempted to wait for ride lines in Pandora.

That being said our next trip is hopefully 2019 so we WILL be tempted to wait for ride lines in Toy Story Land & Galaxy's Edge


----------



## pangyal

sachilles said:


> Think it's 8 year old appropriate.....if said 8 year old was fine with the last Jedi? Yet borderline with the force awakens at age 6?


It’s for 10 and up and they are apparently strict about it. Our 8 year old was crushed when the age restriction was announced right before our trip!


----------



## writerguyfl

********** said:


> There's a good chance they are right about the closure, but wrong about the Brazil thing. WDWNT tends to do that, post a bit of truth and then add speculation like it is fact.



For the record, I wasn't disputing the statement that the attraction was closing...only the link that it's related to a new country pavilion.

I also hope that the space doesn't get turned into a venue for Disney Performing Arts.  Back when I worked there, the Tomorrowland Theatre was still around.  (That theatre was to the left of the Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin entrance.  Every Cast Member hated getting assigned a group for that venue because it was a ghost town.  Aside from family members traveling with the group, the theatre would be empty because there was zero foot traffic.

The Circle of Life theatre would face the same fate.  Convincing regular guests to enter that theatre to see a visiting group perform will be next to impossible.


----------



## Fantasia79

Parents watching daughter....we get to see Star Wars this morning!


----------



## umichigan10

*News
*
New temporary auto plaza coming to the Buena Vista Drive entrance to the studios 
http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/01/temporary-hollywood-studios-auto-plaza.html


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> *News
> *
> New temporary auto plaza coming to the Buena Vista Drive entrance to the studios
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/01/temporary-hollywood-studios-auto-plaza.html


Hey you beat me!


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Hey you beat me!


It’s truly a monumental day!

Plus I figured I’d pull my weight seeing as you’re in Disney and all


----------



## rteetz

Majority of the queue for TSMM is walled off. They have outdoor queues set up.


----------



## BigRed98

There is some leaked footage of Disney testing Slinky Dog Dash coaster at night. 






Skip to 27 seconds to see the testing.


----------



## ErinF

BigRed98 said:


> There is some leaked footage of Disney testing Slinky Dog Dash coaster at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 27 seconds to see the testing.



Cool!  Looks fun, hope we get to ride it when we're there in June!!


----------



## jlundeen

Doesn't Toy Story Land open in the fall of 2018?

EDITED:  oops, nevermind, just looked at the Major Project thread, and it says Summer, possibly Memorial Day....


----------



## Irish_Mike

jlundeen said:


> Doesn't Toy Story Land open in the fall of 2018?



It should be open by summer, with a lot of people speculating Memorial Day.


----------



## ErinF

Disney has stated "summer 2018" and with the progress they've made, most people are thinking/saying Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## jlundeen

What is the status of the Minnie Van roll out?  We already have the code on our phones from our trip last fall, and Beach Club where they were already part of the roll out, but wondering how far it's gotten, and any timeline for including all the resorts.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> What is the status of the Minnie Van roll out?  We already have the code on our phones from our trip last fall, and Beach Club where they were already part of the roll out, but wondering how far it's gotten, and any timeline for including all the resorts.


All deluxes as of now.


----------



## MissGina5

I heard stitch is closing for real today?!


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> I heard stitch is closing for real today?!


Yep!


----------



## Tiki Birdland

BigRed98 said:


> leaked footage


I guess it's time for some "paper training" for Slinky Dog! Looking forward to seeing TSL. Not sure we'll get to DW before the 2019 crush. So, it may be a while.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> Yep!



What’s the latest rumor on what’s going to replace it?


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> What’s the latest rumor on what’s going to replace it?


That’s still up in the air.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> That’s still up in the air.



I’m totally going to read that as an Up balloon ride is going there and start that rumor.


----------



## ejgonz2

Also any chance Moana will be meeting in the next 2 months? We have an early march trip and all four of my kids love her. They’ll be disappointed if they don’t get to meet her.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ejgonz2 said:


> Also any chance Moana will be meeting in the next 2 months? We have an early march trip and all four of my kids love her. They’ll be disappointed if they don’t get to meet her.



I haven't heard of anything outside of a rumor that some of the construction in adventureland is for a M&G for her - but I think the speculation is much of that is for the new Club 33 location (though could be room for both) but don't think that will be done for a while


----------



## Fantasia79

While the attraction is awful, I hope they wouldn’t shut it down with no plan in place.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Video of the Slinky Dog Coaster being tested:


----------



## Mr. Mickey

crazy4wdw said:


> Video of the Slinky Dog Coaster being tested:



A little off topic but Imo Mickey Views is 10x better than DSNY. Brayden is a high school kid doing best he can and reporting actual news. If something is a rumor he says so unlike DSNY who “confirms rumors” without anything official. I can expand on the topic if anyone cares but just thought I would share lol.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

MissGina5 said:


> I heard stitch is closing for real today?!



I went on my Disney Parks app and it no longer has stitch listed as an attraction. In the past during seasonal operations it would just say “temporarily closed” but now there is no where to tap and it is not listed in the side menu of all attractions.


----------



## Roxyfire

ejgonz2 said:


> I’m totally going to read that as an Up balloon ride is going there and start that rumor.



Just wait til WDWNT or DSNY references your post in an article then someone posts the article, because you know it's gonna happen.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mr. Mickey said:


> A little off topic but Imo Mickey Views is 10x better than DSNY. Brayden is a high school kid doing best he can and reporting actual news. If something is a rumor he says so unlike DSNY who “confirms rumors” without anything official. I can expand on the topic if anyone cares but just thought I would share lol.



Thanks for sharing, he's got some great production and editing skills for a high schooler.


----------



## Q-man

chasingthtdream08 said:


> My sister is at Epcot this morning and said that at the bag check they are making everyone take everything out of their bags. Is this normal protocol? I don't remember this happening to me on any of my recent trips.



Was in EP 3 times last week and never had to do this.


----------



## Q-man

Fantasia79 said:


> Seeing on socia media that the parks are slammed today.  Just looked up wait times, yea, they’re high.  180 min for space mountain.
> 
> @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson I’ve done two vacations to KC and had Boulevard there too.  Excellent stuff on they are brewing.  Took some home.
> 
> @TheMaxRebo & @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson I hope they’ll rotate more, agreed beer list is too similar.  With how the drink menu looks, I would expect to see more meade & aperitif as they are really trendy right now.
> 
> Side note for beer drinkers here, my best friend is a brewer.  He just left brewing for Lagunitas for a brewmaster job at Three Floyd’s.  Yes.  I always ask him what to drink anywhere I go.  He’s also a huge Disney fan.



Was in MK on Tuesday and Thursday.  Run WDW made a huge difference in crowd size for Thursday.  I also think people that didn't go due to weather were catching it.


----------



## Q-man

sachilles said:


> Just looking now. 295 minute wait for Flight of passage, yet 105 for navi, 110 for EE.
> Just shy of 5 hours.....who is actually waiting in that line......everyone?1



We rode FoP for the first time this week. We got off and contemplated getting in 4.5 hour standby line to ride it again due to how blown away we were.

NRJ is too short.  It needs another 60 seconds to get you immersed into the environment before what is there. It may have been better if we had ridden FoP first.


----------



## DIS-OH

Breaking news:   @rteetz has completed the Dopey Challenge!   

Congratulations!


----------



## rteetz

DIS-OH said:


> Breaking news:   @rteetz has completed the Dopey Challenge!
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## DisneyBabies

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: The Circle of Life – An Environmental Fable in The Land at Epcot Closing Forever, Possibly Linked to Brazil Pavilion Construction





Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> WDWNT is reporting that Circle of Life will be closing next month, potentially linked to a future Brazil pavilion
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/break...possibly-linked-brazil-pavilion-construction/



NOOOOOOOO! lol, I know it's not a big attraction, but DD1 and I loved it when we saw it a couple of trips ago. I really thought DD2 would like it, but it's closing a week before we get there ... bummer.


----------



## Q-man

DIS-OH said:


> Breaking news:   @rteetz has *completed the Dopey Challenge*!
> 
> Congratulations!


 
Pretty sure that is a daily task of his moderating duties.


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> Pretty sure that is a daily task of his moderating duties.


Dopey was easier 

Just kidding...


----------



## pooh'smate

Congratulations @rteetz


----------



## rteetz

pooh'smate said:


> Congratulations @rteetz


Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Christmas at Animal Kingdom is over...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Christmas at Animal Kingdom is over...


I noticed the tree was gone yesterday. I'm pretty sure the tree was still there on the 5th.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I noticed the tree was gone yesterday. I'm pretty sure the tree was still there on the 5th.


It was.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> It was.


You doing a trip report for this vacation? I don’t see your sig on my phone so no idea if you have anything posted there


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> You doing a trip report for this vacation? I don’t see your sig on my phone so no idea if you have anything posted there


I will be. Haven’t started that yet.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

umichigan10 said:


> You doing a trip report for this vacation? I don’t see your sig on my phone so no idea if you have anything posted there


FYSA: if you turn your phone to landscape while on the boards, you can see the signatures.


----------



## umichigan10

AzzySpazbourne said:


> FYSA: if you turn your phone to landscape while on the boards, you can see the signatures.


 You’re the real MVP


----------



## MommaBerd

Congrats on the Dopey Challenge @rteetz!!!


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> Congrats on the Dopey Challenge @rteetz!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Fantasia79

Congrats @rteetz!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> That’s still up in the air.





ejgonz2 said:


> I’m totally going to read that as an Up balloon ride is going there and start that rumor.



I'm totally going to read this as a ride where you sit next to George Clooney on a 12 hour plane flight and then Anna Kendrick and Vera Farmiga shows up.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Coco just won the Golden Globe for Best Animated Feature Film!


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Congrats @rteetz!


Thanks!


----------



## Fantasia79

News

COCO wins Golden Globe for animated feature!


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Fantasia79 said:


> News
> 
> COCO wins Golden Globe for animated feature!


Well deserved!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Farewell Paradise Pier...





I only have been to DCA once but watching this kind of made me sad lol.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Fantasia79 said:


> News
> 
> COCO wins Golden Globe for animated feature!


I just got around to seeing it yesterday.  That's got to be one of the best films produced by Pixar.  I was in tears by the end of the film.


----------



## skier_pete

crazy4wdw said:


> I just got around to seeing it yesterday.  That's got to be one of the best films produced by Pixar.  I was in tears by the end of the film.



Totally agree - their best movie since UP, and they've had a few really great films in there. (Finding Dory and Inside Out both were wonderful.)


----------



## sachilles

pangyal said:


> It’s for 10 and up and they are apparently strict about it. Our 8 year old was crushed when the age restriction was announced right before our trip!


Last I looked it was a height requirement but no age requirement. I'll have to check that out, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disneyland Resort Update – Farewell to Paradise


----------



## dina444444

Disney is offering their So Cal Resident ticket discounts again this year at Disneyland. A nice discount but nowhere as good as last years 3 day park hopper for $189. 

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/southern-california-tickets/


----------



## BusMan

Mr. Mickey said:


> A little off topic but Imo Mickey Views is 10x better than DSNY. Brayden is a high school kid doing best he can and reporting actual news. If something is a rumor he says so unlike DSNY who “confirms rumors” without anything official. I can expand on the topic if anyone cares but just thought I would share lol.


Please expand. I watch both and can sort of see your point. Although Brayden has to fix his breathing between sentences. It's aggressively annoying, at least to my ears.


----------



## vacationer1954

Brayden does still talk too fast. I think Mr. Mickey's point, though, was about the content more so than the delivery.


----------



## jlundeen

BusMan said:


> Please expand. I watch both and can sort of see your point. Although Brayden has to fix his breathing between sentences. It's aggressively annoying, at least to my ears.


I think he sounds like a very excited teenager...plus trying to get a lot of info into a short video...so perhaps a combination of excitement and editing?  Don't know...this is the first one of his that I have watched.


----------



## BigRed98

More information about Bluetooth door entry from another source
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/walt-...-entry-via-cell-phone-mydisneyexperience-app/


----------



## JETSDAD

BigRed98 said:


> More information about Bluetooth door entry from another source
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/walt-...-entry-via-cell-phone-mydisneyexperience-app/


I'm not sure how that would be more convenient than using a MB but I like the idea in general.


----------



## jlundeen

BigRed98 said:


> More information about Bluetooth door entry from another source
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/walt-...-entry-via-cell-phone-mydisneyexperience-app/


I must be missing something....what is the advantage of tapping into the app to unlock the door vs tapping a MB and unlocking the door?


----------



## wnwardii

BigRed98 said:


> More information about Bluetooth door entry from another source
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/walt-...-entry-via-cell-phone-mydisneyexperience-app/



Now this makes more sense.  A few years ago I had visited Stockholm, Sweden.  The hotel I was staying at used this technology.  You still got a key card to use.  I did have some difficulties in getting my phone to work with the system.  But hopefully this technology has improved over the last couple of years.


----------



## vacationer1954

jlundeen said:


> I must be missing something....what is the advantage of tapping into the app to unlock the door vs tapping a MB and unlocking the door?


Bluetooth doesn't require any kind of tapping - just proximity. You can leave it in your pocket or purse.


----------



## jlundeen

vacationer1954 said:


> Bluetooth doesn't require any kind of tapping - just proximity. You can leave it in your pocket or purse.


Don't you have to get into the app to tell it when?  In the video, everyone was holding up a phone to open the door...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

vacationer1954 said:


> Bluetooth doesn't require any kind of tapping - just proximity. You can leave it in your pocket or purse.



Not sure exactly how Disney's will work but I have used this with the Hilton app a few times and you have to open the app and tap on the screen when in proximity of the lock to unlock it - so I guess theoretically possible to do all that while in your pocket, I found I had to take the phone out and use it, so seems like more steps than the Magic Band


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure exactly how Disney's will work but I have used this with the Hilton app a few times and you have to open the app and tap on the screen when in proximity of the lock to unlock it - so I guess theoretically possible to do all that while in your pocket, I found I had to take the phone out and use it, so seems like more steps than the Magic Band


Our garage door has an app that comes with it and you can open and close it anywhere in the world so long as you have cellular signal but it has it's limitations. 

It's easier to just push the garage door button on the remote than open the app up on my phone when I'm coming home or leaving but it's great for letting people into our house (if they didn't have our garage code or key to the house) and for checking that you actually closed the garage door (so no more turning around to make sure that you did) and it lets you know how long the door had been opened or closed. 

But it is afterall an app and it has had its malfunctions every now and then. One of which for a time was saying the garage door was open when it was actually closed and vice versa. Another one was for a while the app wouldn't respond when you pressed the garage door icon.

I can see people liking this for sure and I know the MBs have their issues every now and then too I just have a bit of reservations about it. But who knows it could be a great thing but I also know that MDE is a battery killer so I suspect adding this feature will probably add to that.


----------



## sachilles

Sometimes technology solves problems that don't exist.

The way I would see this as useful is for a guest that didn't get magic bands for some reason and still wants the online check in/skip the desk. Also the the obsessive compulsive phone user.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

sachilles said:


> Sometimes technology solves problems that don't exist.
> 
> The way I would see this as useful is for a guest that didn't get magic bands for some reason and still wants the online check in/skip the desk. Also the the obsessive compulsive phone user.


I do agree with you but the online check in and skipping the desk isn't guaranteed.

It worked for us perfectly getting our room number assigned in MDE and we didn't go to the desk (well we did but that was to extend our trip to make up days for Irma).

But I know plenty of people who never got a text, never got a room assignment in MDE or never got an e-mail with their room number assigned so a stop to the front desk is where they go.

Then there are the people who get their room assigned but don't like the location of it. For us our requests were granted but I know others whose requests weren't and so a stop to the front desk is where they go.

But there are for sure people who love to do all they can with their phones that is for sure


----------



## Mr. Mickey

vacationer1954 said:


> Brayden does still talk too fast. I think Mr. Mickey's point, though, was about the content more so than the delivery.





BusMan said:


> Please expand. I watch both and can sort of see your point. Although Brayden has to fix his breathing between sentences. It's aggressively annoying, at least to my ears.




Yes it’s not as much as delivery though I still prefer Brayden’s delivery since jack is screaming at you as if it is the apocalypse, but I digress as my point was about content. Brayden is there to relay confirmed news to people and if it is a rumor he says so. On the other hand, jack basically confirms rumors on his own, is usually after Mickey views, and from my understanding considers himself as an inside source of his own. He basically thinks he is *THE* Disney insider but that’s just my opinion. Does that clear things up? Lol


----------



## afan

sachilles said:


> Sometimes technology solves problems that don't exist.
> 
> The way I would see this as useful is for a guest that didn't get magic bands for some reason and still wants the online check in/skip the desk. Also the the obsessive compulsive phone user.



Or convention attendees who aren't going to a park nd don't want to do a band. Though they may still do cards for them, I don't know.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Valentine’s Day 2018 Limited Edition MagicBand available featuring Aladdin and Jasmine


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Disneyland Resort Update – Farewell to Paradise


I will miss Paradise Pier a lot!


----------



## eXo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Coco just won the Golden Globe for Best Animated Feature Film!



While I was really happy to see this, did you see what it was up against? Boss Baby? Ferdinand?!? The Vincent Van Gogh film looked intriguing, but we are talking about something partially funded through Kickstarter here... not exactly competing with Pixar. And then Breadwinner, which again, looked intriguing, but do we expect an independent studio has *never* won this category before.

As a matter of fact, Walt Disney Studios have now won 10 of the 12 Golden Globes for Best Animated Feature Film. The only Disney films to have been beaten were Cars 2 in 2012 (which lost to The Adventures of Tintin) and Big Hero 6 in 2014 (which lost to How to Train Your Dragon 2). Arguably 2014 had one of the strongest line ups of nominees, with Lego Movie, Box Trolls (absolutely gorgeous stop motion animation), and the Book of Life rounding out that year.

To put that in perspective, Boss Baby earned a 52% on RT. Apart from being from Dreamworks, it did nothing to earn a nomination. Looking over the nominees in the past 12 years, I feel comfortable saying it is one of the worst movies on the entire list. 

So, not to take anything away from Coco, but man... what a bad year for animation.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

eXo said:


> While I was really happy to see this, did you see what it was up against? Boss Baby? Ferdinand?!? The Vincent Van Gogh film looked intriguing, but we are talking about something partially funded through Kickstarter here... not exactly competing with Pixar. And then Breadwinner, which again, looked intriguing, but do we expect an independent studio has *never* won this category before.
> 
> As a matter of fact, Walt Disney Studios have now won 10 of the 12 Golden Globes for Best Animated Feature Film. The only Disney films to have been beaten were Cars 2 in 2012 (which lost to The Adventures of Tintin) and Big Hero 6 in 2014 (which lost to How to Train Your Dragon 2). Arguably 2014 had one of the strongest line ups of nominees, with Lego Movie, Box Trolls (absolutely gorgeous stop motion animation), and the Book of Life rounding out that year.
> 
> To put that in perspective, Boss Baby earned a 52% on RT. Apart from being from Dreamworks, it did nothing to earn a nomination. Looking over the nominees in the past 12 years, I feel comfortable saying it is one of the worst movies on the entire list.
> 
> So, not to take anything away from Coco, but man... what a bad year for animation.


I'm surprised Cars 3 wasn't on the list (I actually enjoyed that film), but Coco definitely deserved the award for 2017. It will be interesting to see if the success continues to the Oscars which I'm sure it will.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mr. Mickey said:


> Yes it’s not as much as delivery though I still prefer Brayden’s delivery since jack is screaming at you as if it is the apocalypse, but I digress as my point was about content. Brayden is there to relay confirmed news to people and if it is a rumor he says so. On the other hand, jack basically confirms rumors on his own, is usually after Mickey views, and from my understanding considers himself as an inside source of his own. He basically thinks he is *THE* Disney insider but that’s just my opinion. Does that clear things up? Lol



I definitely get what you are saying though do see DSNY a little differently - I see it as giving a recap of a topic that has a lot of rumors or news going around and trying to synthesize it all a bit.  I like it b/c it can give you a good idea of the topic in like a 3 minute overview.  Also, he is generally pretty good about sourcing where things come - be it listing the source of a giving video clip or often even mentioning that he included links to other sites in the show description.  I do agree he sometimes presents things as fact that maybe aren't but I think once you know what the show is and isn't it can be a good quick overview of things


----------



## TheMaxRebo

eXo said:


> While I was really happy to see this, did you see what it was up against? Boss Baby? Ferdinand?!? The Vincent Van Gogh film looked intriguing, but we are talking about something partially funded through Kickstarter here... not exactly competing with Pixar. And then Breadwinner, which again, looked intriguing, but do we expect an independent studio has *never* won this category before.
> 
> As a matter of fact, Walt Disney Studios have now won 10 of the 12 Golden Globes for Best Animated Feature Film. The only Disney films to have been beaten were Cars 2 in 2012 (which lost to The Adventures of Tintin) and Big Hero 6 in 2014 (which lost to How to Train Your Dragon 2). Arguably 2014 had one of the strongest line ups of nominees, with Lego Movie, Box Trolls (absolutely gorgeous stop motion animation), and the Book of Life rounding out that year.
> 
> To put that in perspective, Boss Baby earned a 52% on RT. Apart from being from Dreamworks, it did nothing to earn a nomination. Looking over the nominees in the past 12 years, I feel comfortable saying it is one of the worst movies on the entire list.
> 
> So, not to take anything away from Coco, but man... what a bad year for animation.



My kids watched Boss Baby a few times as it was on Netflix ... it is, um, terrible - and nonsensical 

We saw Ferdinand and actually enjoyed it quite a bit ... definitely nothing close to as good as Coco, but worth a watch


----------



## eXo

pangyal said:


> It’s for 10 and up and they are apparently strict about it. Our 8 year old was crushed when the age restriction was announced right before our trip!



I know this was a few pages back, but this is likely more about the VR technology than the content. Most VR technology, and even 3D for that matter, has lots of warnings about young people using it. Apparently there is concern that prolonged use can cause issues with the youngin's due to their eye's still developing. That is one reason Nintendo made the 2DS system. Even though a standard 3ds can have the 3d mode turned off, there was concern that a kid could turn it back on again. So they just stripped it out wholesale.


----------



## eXo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm surprised Cars 3 wasn't on the list (I actually enjoyed that film), but Coco definitely deserved the award for 2017. It will be interesting to see if the success continues to the Oscars which I'm sure it will.



I haven't seen Cars 3, so I can't comment on it, but I do find it silly it wasn't on the list. Then again, it goes to show that these things are more about representation than the actual films. If Dreamworks puts something out, it will be nominated no matter how bad it is. Disney will get 2 nominations if they simply can't find anything else to put on the list.

Anyone who watched the Oscars back when the LOTR movies were coming out could see this first hand. The first two got sound editing and visual effects, but the third one got 11 friggin awards. Every category it was nominated it, it won. Best movie, best director, best costumes, best art direction, best film editing, best score, best song, best sound, best effects, best makeup, best adapted screenplay. That is crazy. And not because I don't think it was an amazing film, but because this was obviously awards for the entire trilogy all held back for the last film. Which is fine if the awards were for "best series of movies in the past 5 years", but it wasn't. These awards were supposed to be just for the third and final film, and these awards were supposed to be compared directly to just other films released in 2003.

Was the third movie that much better than the first two? No. 
Were the movies in 2003 (year of the third film) that much worse? No. 
Were the movies in 2001 & 2002 that much better? No. 

It comes down to not judging these things on their own merits, but instead a whole industry of lobbying votes and giving people/companies awards for a single movie but basing their merits on their entire catalogue. 

Anyways, sorry for the rant. Award season always gets me worked up because really bad movies make these lists while much better ones get ignored, and then the same 2 movies I've never even heard of before go and win every bloody award. The secret to winning an SOcar is to make a really long, drab, slow movie about a Queen. Make her 15% sassy and 85% button down. If you want 2 oscars, make sure to cast Helen Mirren. Repeat ad nauseam.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

eXo said:


> I haven't seen Cars 3, so I can't comment on it, but I do find it silly it wasn't on the list. Then again, it goes to show that these things are more about representation than the actual films. If Dreamworks puts something out, it will be nominated no matter how bad it is. Disney will get 2 nominations if they simply can't find anything else to put on the list.



i did see Cars 3 and it was waaaaay better than Boss Baby.  I mean, it doesn't really matter as Coco still would have (and should have) won, but Cars three was better than Boss Baby, but like you said they probably don't want two Disney there unless there is a) really and truly nothing else or b) Disney really did have 2 amazing films (like, I think both Moana and Zootopia deserved to be nominated)


----------



## eXo

TheMaxRebo said:


> i did see Cars 3 and it was waaaaay better than Boss Baby.  I mean, it doesn't really matter as Coco still would have (and should have) won, but Cars three was better than Boss Baby, but like you said they probably don't want two Disney there unless there is a) really and truly nothing else or b) Disney really did have 2 amazing films (like, I think both Moana and Zootopia deserved to be nominated)



They will def. nominate from the same company more than once if there isn't much else. 6 years of the past 12, Disney has had more than 1 nomination. In 2012 Brave, Frankenweenie, and Wreck-It Ralph were all 3 nominated. But Sony got in there with Hotel Transylvania (....) and Dreamworks got Rise of the Guardians in there. Essentially, if Dreamworks or Sony Animation put *anything* out, it will get nominated.  

The movie to pull indie films in started in 2015 with Anomalisa and arguably Shaun the Sheep. Last year they put Kubo & My Life as a Zucchini in. Before that you have to go back to 2010 for The Illusionist. Every other nominated film has been from a major studio since the Golden Globes started giving animated feature awards.

The rules for a movie to qualify for nomination are that it can have no more than 25% live action and must be at least 70 minutes. If less than 12 movies were released that year that qualify for this, then only 3 nominations for the award will be made. As there were 5 nominations, that means at least 12 movies come out this year that met this criteria. And somehow Boss Baby was still friggin nominated.

Ah well. None of this really matters and none of it has anything to do with Disney news, so I regress.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely get what you are saying though do see DSNY a little differently - I see it as giving a recap of a topic that has a lot of rumors or news going around and trying to synthesize it all a bit.  I like it b/c it can give you a good idea of the topic in like a 3 minute overview.  Also, he is generally pretty good about sourcing where things come - be it listing the source of a giving video clip or often even mentioning that he included links to other sites in the show description.  I do agree he sometimes presents things as fact that maybe aren't but I think once you know what the show is and isn't it can be a good quick overview of things



Yeah, this makes a lot of sense. To clarify I was not saying I dislike DSNY, but I definitely prefer Mickey Views over it. There are plenty of other places to get news rather than these two, but overall DSNY isn’t awful nor is it as great as some and jack himself present it to be.


----------



## amberpi

eXo said:


> While I was really happy to see this, did you see what it was up against? Boss Baby? Ferdinand?!? The Vincent Van Gogh film looked intriguing, but we are talking about something partially funded through Kickstarter here... not exactly competing with Pixar.



The only one of these I saw was "Painting Van Gogh" it was amazing, and I'm not a fan of impressionism. Very well done.


----------



## amberpi

eXo said:


> They will def. nominate from the same company more than once if there isn't much else. 6 years of the past 12, Disney has had more than 1 nomination. In 2012 Brave, Frankenweenie, and Wreck-It Ralph were all 3 nominated. But Sony got in there with Hotel Transylvania (....) and Dreamworks got Rise of the Guardians in there. Essentially, if Dreamworks or Sony Animation put *anything* out, it will get nominated.
> 
> The movie to pull indie films in started in 2015 with Anomalisa and arguably Shaun the Sheep. Last year they put Kubo & My Life as a Zucchini in. Before that you have to go back to 2010 for The Illusionist. Every other nominated film has been from a major studio since the Golden Globes started giving animated feature awards.



The Secret of Kells racked up a bunch of indie noms in 2010 just not the GG.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> The only one of these I saw was "Painting Van Gogh" it was amazing, and I'm not a fan of impressionism. Very well done.



is that the "Loving Vincent" one done with all hand painted art or something else?   If it was that was technically really amazing


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> is that the "Loving Vincent" one done with all hand painted art or something else?   If it was that was technically really amazing


Yes. Beautiful Film. Animated is such a weird category.


----------



## rteetz

They expanded MK hours tonight! Must’ve known I was here


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They expanded MK hours tonight! Must’ve known I was here



Yup - gotta be able to handle the increased crowds your presence causes


----------



## eXo

TheMaxRebo said:


> is that the "Loving Vincent" one done with all hand painted art or something else?   If it was that was technically really amazing



I read it was the world's first "painted" film. Crazy to think each frame was hand painted. I plan on seeing it on this merit alone.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disneyland Resort Update and the Discounts of Doom


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Guest Shares Video of Monorail Red Traveling with Door Open


----------



## a4matte

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Guest Shares Video of Monorail Red Traveling with Door Open


The article says that the phone in the monorail car "...don’t appear to have functioned properly during this mishap."
I'm going to go against making a claim like that and just say no one actually thought to try the phone but figured it'd be better to video the problem instead. That seems to be everyone's first reaction these days.


----------



## jknezek

a4matte said:


> The article says that the phone in the monorail car "...don’t appear to have functioned properly during this mishap."
> I'm going to go against making a claim like that and just say no one actually thought to try the phone but figured it'd be better to video the problem instead. That seems to be everyone's first reaction these days.


Things like this always remind me of the GIF about "If the Titanic Sank Today" with all the passengers in the water holding up their cellphones to video it.


----------



## LSLS

a4matte said:


> The article says that the phone in the monorail car "...don’t appear to have functioned properly during this mishap."
> I'm going to go against making a claim like that and just say no one actually thought to try the phone but figured it'd be better to video the problem instead. That seems to be everyone's first reaction these days.



Not going to lie, if the door was just cracked like that and there was enough room to stay away, I wouldn't call, mainly because I don't want to sit on the monorail for potentially hours while they have to stop the monorail and then get the gear and everything out there to work on it.  Might be something simple to fix it, but I'm not risking the hours for something that I can easily avoid.  It's going to be a sad day when they shut them down for good.


----------



## a4matte

LSLS said:


> Not going to lie, if the door was just cracked like that and there was enough room to stay away, I wouldn't call, mainly because I don't want to sit on the monorail for potentially hours while they have to stop the monorail and then get the gear and everything out there to work on it.  Might be something simple to fix it, but I'm not risking the hours for something that I can easily avoid.  It's going to be a sad day when they shut them down for good.


I'd be the same way, but I'm saying that it's not right to make a claim that the phone system didn't work when there seems to be no evidence of that.


----------



## Gusey

LSLS said:


> Not going to lie, if the door was just cracked like that and there was enough room to stay away, I wouldn't call, mainly because I don't want to sit on the monorail for potentially hours while they have to stop the monorail and then get the gear and everything out there to work on it.  Might be something simple to fix it, but I'm not risking the hours for something that I can easily avoid.  It's going to be a sad day when they shut them down for good.


According to the instagram comments, nobody knew there was an emergency button until they got off. Probably best to record it as proof if you have no other way to report it  but yeah, the article probably should mention how they knew the phone wasn't working when nobody tried it.


----------



## BigRed98

Runoff Rapids returns to Blizzard Beach 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...turns-to-disneys-blizzard-beach-waterpark.htm


----------



## BigRed98

Magic Kingdom First Aid relocated during refurbishment

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-first-aid-relocated-during-refurbishment.htm


----------



## rteetz

On my way home from WDW. It was a great trip and I’ll share some more thoughts when I’m home.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> On my way home from WDW. It was a great trip and I’ll share some more thoughts when I’m home.



Glad you had a great time!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

I was wondering where could I find information on Toy Story Land? I've been MIA from the boards for a couple of months but now I am back  Thanks


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I was wondering where could I find information on Toy Story Land? I've been MIA from the boards for a couple of months but now I am back  Thanks


What info are you looking for? Right now it’s set to open this summer most likely Memorial Day weekend just like Pandora did.


----------



## The Lost Disney Princess

I am staying at Contemporary theme park view and while looking out our window starting at about 11 PM the castle had colors projecting on it in different patterns. Then, there appeared to be other objects projecting onto the castle. It seems as though they were testing something. The color green was repeatedly being projected. It looked like they were testing different patterns. Has anyone else seen this? Anyone know what it might be? I couldn’t help but think they are testing a new show, but obviously not a nighttime spectacular like Happily Ever After. Maybe Halloween? I’m trying to upload a video but it’s saying it’s too large. How can I upload it to show you?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> What info are you looking for? Right now it’s set to open this summer most likely Memorial Day weekend just like Pandora did.



I know about the slinky ride and there is a claw ride of some sorts..but curious to know if there is any other information in regards to character meets or restaurants. I guess I only know some basics but was wondering if there was anything else...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I know about the slinky ride and there is a claw ride of some sorts..but curious to know if there is any other information in regards to character meets or restaurants. I guess I only know some basics but was wondering if there was anything else...



The Slinky Dog Dash is a newly created family rollercoaster that will have two launches as part of it

The other new ride is the Alien Saucer Spin which will be the same as Mater's Junkyard ride in California Adventure but rethemed to be for the Aliens from Toy Story

and then Toy Story Mania will have the entrance moved so it is part of this land as well

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...and-attractions-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/

There will be a quick service food location called Woody's Lunch Box:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-look-at-woodys-lunch-box-in-toy-story-land/

I don't think any details about Character meets yet - though I assume there will be some


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I know about the slinky ride and there is a claw ride of some sorts..but curious to know if there is any other information in regards to character meets or restaurants. I guess I only know some basics but was wondering if there was anything else...


The other ride is alien swirling saucers which is basically maters in Carsland rethemed. There is only one small counter food option. Nothing known about any possible meet and greets.


----------



## Reddog1134

TheMaxRebo said:


> The Slinky Dog Dash is a newly created family rollercoaster that will have two launches as part of it
> 
> The other new ride is the Alien Saucer Spin which will be the same as Mater's Junkyard ride in California Adventure but rethemed to be for the Aliens from Toy Story
> 
> and then Toy Story Mania will have the entrance moved so it is part of this land as well
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...and-attractions-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> There will be a quick service food location called Woody's Lunch Box:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-look-at-woodys-lunch-box-in-toy-story-land/
> 
> I don't think any details about Character meets yet - though I assume there will be some



Anyone else hoping Al's Toy Barn gets added back in at some point?  I know, I know.  Do we really need another retail location?  I just feel that this one works well because it's part of the film and not just some random store made up for the area.


----------



## jknezek

Reddog1134 said:


> Anyone else hoping Al's Toy Barn gets added back in at some point?  I know, I know.  Do we really need another retail location?  I just feel that this one works well because it's part of the film and not just some random store made up for the area.


No because it doesn't fit with the land theme. Al's Toy Barn isn't in Andy's backyard.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

TheMaxRebo said:


> The Slinky Dog Dash is a newly created family rollercoaster that will have two launches as part of it
> 
> The other new ride is the Alien Saucer Spin which will be the same as Mater's Junkyard ride in California Adventure but rethemed to be for the Aliens from Toy Story
> 
> and then Toy Story Mania will have the entrance moved so it is part of this land as well
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...and-attractions-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> There will be a quick service food location called Woody's Lunch Box:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-look-at-woodys-lunch-box-in-toy-story-land/
> 
> I don't think any details about Character meets yet - though I assume there will be some





rteetz said:


> The other ride is alien swirling saucers which is basically maters in Carsland rethemed. There is only one small counter food option. Nothing known about any possible meet and greets.



Thank you both so much! I was going to go through the old 2017 rumors but figured I'd ask...I hope they include some fun food options at Woody's Toy Box rather than popcorn or ice cream. Slinky looks enjoyable but definitely more of a family coaster. I will be interested to see how the new land affects crowds and wait times at HS..hopefully not as crazy at Pandora but HS def needs something!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> Anyone else hoping Al's Toy Barn gets added back in at some point?  I know, I know.  Do we really need another retail location?  I just feel that this one works well because it's part of the film and not just some random store made up for the area.



yeah, a bit surprised that as of now the only retail location would be the exit queue for Toy Story Midway Mania



jknezek said:


> No because it doesn't fit with the land theme. Al's Toy Barn isn't in Andy's backyard.



I generally agree with you, but if you look at the early concept art for Toy Story Land it did have Al's Toy Barn and you can see a handle at the top as if it was a toy version of the location - sort of like they have the toy versions of a McDonald's or something


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> I generally agree with you, but if you look at the early concept art for Toy Story Land it did have Al's Toy Barn and you can see a handle at the top as if it was a toy version of the location - sort of like they have the toy versions of a McDonald's or something



I really wish they stuck with there first idea but I understand it was a money factor.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Happy 30th Anniversary to Star Tours at Disneyland!!! The attraction opened on this day back in 1987!  *


----------



## andyw715

jlundeen said:


> Don't you have to get into the app to tell it when?  In the video, everyone was holding up a phone to open the door...



With bluetooth most likely yes, the holding up to the door is probably theatrics. Its also what people are familiar with when performing NFC/contactless payments. NFC has a limited range so you need to hold up the phone/card to the terminal to initiate the handshake.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> I really wish they stuck with there first idea but I understand it was a money factor.



I suppose the end result isn't *that* different - less detail around the Slinky Coaster (vs this sketch where they made it look like Andy had dug the canyons, etc.).  Big thing is they had almost that Woody's Roundup theme for the entrance way - which that is one thing with what they have now seems pretty plain


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor 
*
Disney is getting set to allow Club Level guests to buy 3 additional Fastpasses for $50 (per day). No strings attached to the Fastpasses and you can use them at any park.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney is getting set to allow Club Level guests to buy 3 additional Fastpasses for $50 (per day). No strings attached to the Fastpasses and you can use them at any park.



Interesting. But CL is already overpriced.


----------



## rue005

When do you think Incredicoaster will open in DCA? I'm planning a trip in May, but still not sure, mostly if the ride is not open yet.


----------



## rteetz

rue005 said:


> When do you think Incredicoaster will open in DCA? I'm planning a trip in May, but still not sure, mostly if the ride is not open yet.


June


----------



## dina444444

rue005 said:


> When do you think Incredicoaster will open in DCA? I'm planning a trip in May, but still not sure, mostly if the ride is not open yet.


Initial speculation was Memorial Day weekend, but I heard not till sometime in June last month.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney is getting set to allow Club Level guests to buy 3 additional Fastpasses for $50 (per day). No strings attached to the Fastpasses and you can use them at any park.


Never stayed CL since I could not justify the increase in cost for amenities I would not use that much. This would be interesting to try out!

No strings attached is key! If I did not have to pre-plan and it worked on FoP, FEA, 7DMT, I see the value.


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney is getting set to allow Club Level guests to buy 3 additional Fastpasses for $50 (per day). No strings attached to the Fastpasses and you can use them at any park.



I really hope Disney doesn’t eventually make all fastpasses an upcharge. That is one thing I really dislike about Universal (and other theme parks).


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney is getting set to allow Club Level guests to buy 3 additional Fastpasses for $50 (per day). No strings attached to the Fastpasses and you can use them at any park.




We all knew this was coming in one form or another.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> Interesting. But CL is already overpriced.



yeah, but if that carries forward until Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge is open and you can use these bonus FP for both rides in it I can see people going for it


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Do you think this would count for club level DVC? It’s kinda different but as I’ve never stayed at any kind of club level I’m not sure if it’s different/the same.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, but if that carries forward until Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge is open and you can use these bonus FP for both rides in it I can see people going for it



You are probably right.

But is it $50 per person or $50 for everyone in the room?

$50 for 3 FP's for the entire family sounds good if you were planning on staying CL anyway. However CL at Disney is overpriced for what you get IMO so it would be a big expense if you weren't already planning on CL.

I think if this is true though you will see other ways to purchase extra FP's. I think we've been expecting that for awhile haven't we?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Harley Davidson store has moved at Disney Springs 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/ha...tion-at-the-town-center-in-disney-springs.htm


----------



## ErinF

saskdw said:


> But is it $50 per person or $50 for everyone in the room?



Per a source on Twitter (Chip Skambis @chickenlilchip) it would be $50 per person.


----------



## saskdw

ErinF said:


> Per a source on Twitter (Chip Skambis @chickenlilchip) that it would be $50 per person.


 
That's a little steep on top of the CL price. They are obviously aiming this at the 2% income bracket.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ErinF said:


> Per a source on Twitter (Chip Skambis @chickenlilchip) that it would be $50 per person.



That's a lot ... though, I have no idea what club level costs as we have never entertained that (heck, we usually wont' even pay the cost to stay on site) so maybe that isn't that much more if you already are willing to pay for club level at a deluxe


----------



## closetmickey

I see this as them really trying to bring in that top %, where money is no issue, and who may not chose to vacation at WDW otherwise, due to the crowds.  Similar to the VIP tour guide program in the parks.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's a lot ... though, I have no idea what club level costs as we have never entertained that (heck, we usually wont' even pay the cost to stay on site) so maybe that isn't that much more if you already are willing to pay for club level at a deluxe



I just punched in some typical Dec. dates for us and at the Poly the cheapest CL room is $219 per night more than the standard view.

By comparison it's usually $80-$100 a night for the CL at the Universal deluxe resorts for similar benefits. In fact most who have done both say the UO CL is better.

I don't think the value is there which is why I made the comment it's aimed at the 2%.


----------



## saskdw

closetmickey said:


> I see this as them really trying to bring in that top %, where money is no issue, and who may not chose to vacation at WDW otherwise, due to the crowds.  Similar to the VIP tour guide program in the parks.



And I'm ok with that. They should have experiences for all income brackets. It's just not something I would jump at for that price. Even though our income is considered in the top 5%-6% in Canada I'm not at the throwing away money stage.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> I just punched in some typical Dec. dates for us and at the Poly the cheapest CL room is $219 per night more than the standard view.
> 
> By comparison it's usually $80-$100 a night for the CL at the Universal deluxe resorts for similar benefits. In fact most who have done both say the UO CL is better.
> 
> I don't think the value is there which is why I made the comment it's aimed at the 2%.



yeah, I agree with that and I think what I was getting at - like if you are ok spend the $ on what CL at Disney costs, what's another $50/person/day?  (and I am sure there are exceptions to this)


----------



## atricks

this goes along with what I've heard.  Disney will move closer to upcharge by the time Star Wars Galaxies Edge and/or the 50th Anniversary hits  (maybe by reducing availability for the higher fastpass tiers first -- except for upcharge)... gradually, and not right away.


----------



## beer dave

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Do you think this would count for club level DVC? It’s kinda different but as I’ve never stayed at any kind of club level I’m not sure if it’s different/the same.


It's the same.  Same services and lounge-- DVC rooms have better club access than the others since they are the only rooms on the same floor as the "club".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

*Children’s Activity Centers at Walt Disney World to Close July 31*

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...enters-at-walt-disney-world-to-close-july-31/


The Walt Disney World Resort has just announced that their three Children’s Activity Centers located at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge, Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort, and Disney’s Yacht & Beach Club Resorts will be ceasing operation on August 1, 2018.

Disney has stated that the Activity Centers are bringing in fewer guests and that they will be exploring other options for their younger guests.

Every existing reservation will be accommodated, however, July 31 will be the last day of operation for all three Children’s Activity Centers.

Kid’s Nite Out will remain available for Guests looking for a child or babysitter service.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Resort 1/9/18 (Paradise Pier Closed, Dumbo Refurbishment, Off-Season Begins, ETC.)


----------



## dina444444

*News*

SHOP: Limited Release Star Wars, Muppets, and Mickey& Minnie Valentine’s Day T-Shirts


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *Children’s Activity Centers at Walt Disney World to Close July 31*
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...enters-at-walt-disney-world-to-close-july-31/
> 
> 
> The Walt Disney World Resort has just announced that their three Children’s Activity Centers located at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge, Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort, and Disney’s Yacht & Beach Club Resorts will be ceasing operation on August 1, 2018.
> 
> Disney has stated that the Activity Centers are bringing in fewer guests and that they will be exploring other options for their younger guests.
> 
> Every existing reservation will be accommodated, however, July 31 will be the last day of operation for all three Children’s Activity Centers.
> 
> Kid’s Nite Out will remain available for Guests looking for a child or babysitter service.




NOOO!!!!!!!!!!

We only used this service twice, but it was awesome a few months ago to be able to use it.  

Another reason to ensure that we stay offsite for future trips.....


----------



## skier_pete

BigRed98 said:


> Runoff Rapids returns to Blizzard Beach
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...turns-to-disneys-blizzard-beach-waterpark.htm



Oh man, happy about this. This is my favorite slide at BB after the family one, and with our Platinum APs we will probably get there at least once.



PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Do you think this would count for club level DVC? It’s kinda different but as I’ve never stayed at any kind of club level I’m not sure if it’s different/the same.



There's only the 10 rooms in AKV - so I imagine the answer would be "Yes".



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *Children’s Activity Centers at Walt Disney World to Close July 31*
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...enters-at-walt-disney-world-to-close-july-31/



OK - this completely 100% sucks. Our DD is too old now to use it, but when she was <12 she LOVED going to these clubs. In fact, the last time she was young enough we were at Beach Club, she actually asked to go BACK a second day.   And it was a great way to allow us as parents to have a nice dinner out.

That said, every time we used it (maybe 4-5 times overall) there were at most 3 or 4 kids in the places, so it is pretty clear that these services aren't being used optimally. Too bad, must not be a lot of parents that want to leave their kids behind.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *Children’s Activity Centers at Walt Disney World to Close July 31*
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...enters-at-walt-disney-world-to-close-july-31/
> 
> 
> The Walt Disney World Resort has just announced that their three Children’s Activity Centers located at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge, Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort, and Disney’s Yacht & Beach Club Resorts will be ceasing operation on August 1, 2018.
> 
> Disney has stated that the Activity Centers are bringing in fewer guests and that they will be exploring other options for their younger guests.
> 
> Every existing reservation will be accommodated, however, July 31 will be the last day of operation for all three Children’s Activity Centers.
> 
> Kid’s Nite Out will remain available for Guests looking for a child or babysitter service.


Noooooooooooo! But at least we leave July 31, but stinks for everyone else planning on using them. What a bummer.


----------



## skier_pete

One other note - I have no problem with them having a high-priced bonus FP tier. How many people are going to spend $50 a day per person for 3 more FP. For a family of 4 over 7 days that's $1400 premium. The answer is not many. As long as they don't start some sort of "FP for a premium only" system...


----------



## dina444444

*News/Rumor*

UPDATE: Disney Claims Stitch’s Great Escape Will Return at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## Tiki Birdland

dina444444 said:


> Guest Shares Video of Monorail Red Traveling with Door Open


*“!Por favor manténgase alejado de las puertas”*


----------



## Wubar

dina444444 said:


> *News/Rumor*
> 
> UPDATE: Disney Claims Stitch’s Great Escape Will Return at the Magic Kingdom



If this is true, that's awesome.  All of those people that said they hated it can avoid it like the plague, so there won't be any lines when I want to ride it!


----------



## DizFanFamily

Wubar said:


> If this is true, that's awesome.  All of those people that said they hated it can avoid it like the plague, so there won't be any lines when I want to ride it!


everyone is entitled to their opinion, but according the survey results from 126,000 Stitch is the worst ride.  
https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/ne...lly-be-closing-for-good/ar-BBHQ0R4?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Wubar

DizFanFamily said:


> everyone is entitled to their opinion, but according the survey results from 126,000 Stitch is the worst ride.
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/news/disney-world’s-worst-attraction-may-finally-be-closing-for-good/ar-BBHQ0R4?li=BBnb7Kz



That's great and all, but I always liked it.  Not concerned with what other people like or don't like, after all, thousands of people watch TV shows like the Bachelor, The Housewives of greater Mars, American Idol, etc while I can feel my IQ dropping if I watch 2 seconds of any of those shows.  I'm not going to lose sleep over it if Disney decides to permanently close that attraction, but if they decide to refurbish it and bring it back? Cool with me.


----------



## OKW Lover

dina444444 said:


> *News/Rumor*
> 
> UPDATE: Disney Claims Stitch’s Great Escape Will Return at the Magic Kingdom


Wow.  I wonder if there will be a group chaining themselves to the door to prevent it from reopening.


----------



## PolyRob

DizFanFamily said:


> everyone is entitled to their opinion, but according the survey results from 126,000 Stitch is the worst ride.
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/news/disney-world’s-worst-attraction-may-finally-be-closing-for-good/ar-BBHQ0R4?li=BBnb7Kz


I LOVE Stitch as a character, but I went on the ride once and that was enough for me haha


----------



## kungaloosh22

OKW Lover said:


> Wow.  I wonder if there will be a group chaining themselves to the door to prevent it from reopening.





I like Stitch, but this ride has got to go! I guess they have nothing better to do with the space at this time, given their current plans/budget.


----------



## vallygirl0221

PolyRob said:


> I LOVE Stitch as a character, but I went on the ride once and that was enough for me haha


there are very few things I have said never again about in any of the parks even though it terrifies me I will even go on TOT again Stitch was a NEVER EVER EVER again for me.


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> Oh man, happy about this. This is my favorite slide at BB after the family one, and with our Platinum APs we will probably get there at least once.
> 
> 
> 
> There's only the 10 rooms in AKV - so I imagine the answer would be "Yes".
> 
> 
> 
> OK - this completely 100% sucks. Our DD is too old now to use it, but when she was <12 she LOVED going to these clubs. In fact, the last time she was young enough we were at Beach Club, she actually asked to go BACK a second day.   And it was a great way to allow us as parents to have a nice dinner out.
> 
> That said, every time we used it (maybe 4-5 times overall) there were at most 3 or 4 kids in the places, so it is pretty clear that these services aren't being used optimally. Too bad, must not be a lot of parents that want to leave their kids behind.


Very Strange as my sister was told like a month ago they might want to hire her for childcare at resorts? I am surprised!


----------



## Capang

MissGina5 said:


> Very Strange as my sister was told like a month ago they might want to hire her for childcare at resorts? I am surprised!


Depends on who knew what when. Not everyone gets the same info at the same time.


----------



## beer dave

Wubar said:


> That's great and all, but I always liked it.  Not concerned with what other people like or don't like, after all, thousands of people watch TV shows like the Bachelor, The Housewives of greater Mars, American Idol, etc while I can feel my IQ dropping if I watch 2 seconds of any of those shows.  I'm not going to lose sleep over it if Disney decides to permanently close that attraction, but if they decide to refurbish it and bring it back? Cool with me.



I agree about the tv shows, but if you're concerned with your IQ dropping, you may want to re consider whacking it with a chili dog burp.......

I don't mind the attraction though..... my IQ has probably dropped all it can without my involuntary systems failing....


----------



## beer dave

MissGina5 said:


> Very Strange as my sister was told like a month ago they might want to hire her for childcare at resorts? I am surprised!


As well as what the above poster said, they may be hiring her for the on going sitting service?  I never used either so I could be off here.


----------



## MissGina5

beer dave said:


> As well as what the above poster said, they may be hiring her for the on going sitting service?  I never used either so I could be off here.


Oh interesting. Maybe thats it!


----------



## writerguyfl

saskdw said:


> I don't think the value is there which is why I made the comment it's aimed at the 2%.





closetmickey said:


> I see this as them really trying to bring in that top %, where money is no issue, and who may not chose to vacation at WDW otherwise, due to the crowds.  Similar to the VIP tour guide program in the parks.



I used to work in the Training Department at the Disney Reservations Center.  One thing we always stressed with our New Hire classes was to not make assumptions about what guests will consider to be affordable.  If a guest calls and asks for a Concierge Room with the Deluxe Dining Plan, you should provide the price without qualifications like "I know this is a lot of money..."

For whatever reason, I always was tasked with doing the live call demonstration for those classes.  I took guest calls while 15-20 new Cast Members listened.  Once, I got a guest asking for the works at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa.  The price was north of $10,000.  I was facing all the Cast Members and could see their expressions of doubt.  I delivered the price and the woman said, "Sounds good."  To this day, I'm certain some people in that room believe the call was staged.  I just got very lucky.

I think you both are correct in stating that while this won't be widely used, there is a small market for it.


----------



## beer dave

writerguyfl said:


> I used to work in the Training Department at the Disney Reservations Center.  One thing we always stressed with our New Hire classes was to not make assumptions about what guests will consider to be affordable.  If a guest calls and asks for a Concierge Room with the Deluxe Dining Plan, you should provide the price without qualifications like "I know this is a lot of money..."
> 
> For whatever reason, I always was tasked with doing the live call demonstration for those classes.  I took guest calls while 15-20 new Cast Members listened.  Once, I got a guest asking for the works at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa.  The price was north of $10,000.  I was facing all the Cast Members and could see their expressions of doubt.  I delivered the price and the woman said, "Sounds good."  To this day, I'm certain some people in that room believe the call was staged.  I just got very lucky.
> 
> I think you both are correct in stating that while this won't be widely used, there is a small market for it.



Great post-- although I don't think the market is as small as some think it is..


----------



## Sweettears

beer dave said:


> Great post-- although I don't think the market is as small as some think it is..


Especially considering the market performance over the last year or so.


----------



## beer dave

Sweettears said:


> Especially considering the market performance over the last year or so.


DW and I wouldn't pay the extra for the passes, but that;s because we are very frequent visitors.  If I was coming for my once in two or even once in a year trip, I would spend the extra for the passes.  that being said, the only reason I am staying CL is because of DVc at AK.  I wouldn't spend that money otherwise.  that's why i bought the AKV contract.


----------



## rteetz

New Club Level pay for extra FP will begin Friday.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stan Lee is now being accused of sexual misconduct 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2018/01/09/stan-lee-accused-sexual-misconduct-nursing-staff/


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stan Lee is now being accused of sexual misconduct
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2018/01/09/stan-lee-accused-sexual-misconduct-nursing-staff/


 
Holy Moly?! It never ends

Good News: Nice Updated Profile Pic!


----------



## HolRae

rteetz said:


> New Club Level pay for extra FP will begin Friday.


Do you have to do it for the entire stay or can you pay for just certain days of your stay?


----------



## rteetz

HolRae said:


> Do you have to do it for the entire stay or can you pay for just certain days of your stay?


You pay per day so I’d imagine you could pick and choose.


----------



## pkrieger2287

Goodbye Christmas!


----------



## rteetz

pkrieger2287 said:


> Goodbye Christmas!


I figured it was coming down. It was up yesterday but the castle lights were off.


----------



## mcd2745

HolRae said:


> Do you have to do it for the entire stay or can you pay for just certain days of your stay?






rteetz said:


> You pay per day so I’d imagine you could pick and choose.



I certainly could see people not bothering to do it for MK, but doing it at the other parks. Although, another key question is with regards to tiers. Do you still have to adhere to the tiers? Or can these extras that you pay for be used for anything? So if it means at Epcot, for example, you can reserve FPs for  TT, Soarin, and FEA, the value of this becomes much greater.


ETA: Just read the WDW Magic article referenced in the other thread. So this basically allows you to supersede the tiers. That's huge.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney announces World of Disney renovations 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/wo...ney-announces-world-of-disney-renovations.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Animal Kingdom Update 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/01/animal-kingdom-update-flights-of-wonder.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Despicable Me breakfast coming to Sapphire Falls

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/01/despicable-me-character-breakfast.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
MK parking entrance lanes closing at night this week

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/01/magic-kingdom-parking-entrance-lanes.html


----------



## sachilles

For the club level fast pass thing. If you factor a 7 day ticket is about $58/day, or $70 for parkhopping all access. It's darn close to just adding fake people to your party.

Not that it really games the system financially for Disney, but I'm wondering if you could buy two tickets a day to double your fast passes. In theory if they were all in you party, then each person could get two rides within the fast pass window.

Is the thumb reader smart enough to know you've double entered? As you would only need to enter the park, go around to the exit and re-enter with a second magic band.


----------



## mcd2745

sachilles said:


> For the club level fast pass thing. If you factor a 7 day ticket is about $58/day, or $70 for parkhopping all access. It's darn close to just adding fake people to your party.
> 
> Not that it really games the system financially for Disney, but I'm wondering if you could buy two tickets a day to double your fast passes. In theory if they were all in you party, then each person could get two rides within the fast pass window.
> 
> Is the thumb reader smart enough to know you've double entered? As you would only need to enter the park, go around to the exit and re-enter with a second magic band.




I know there are, without a doubt, a small group of folks out there who would go through _any_ lengths to try and game the system for for some sort of advantage/extra FPs, etc. However, to me, that just requires waaaayy too much effort.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

sachilles said:


> For the club level fast pass thing. If you factor a 7 day ticket is about $58/day, or $70 for parkhopping all access. It's darn close to just adding fake people to your party.
> 
> Not that it really games the system financially for Disney, but I'm wondering if you could buy two tickets a day to double your fast passes. In theory if they were all in you party, then each person could get two rides within the fast pass window.
> 
> Is the thumb reader smart enough to know you've double entered? As you would only need to enter the park, go around to the exit and re-enter with a second magic band.


----------



## sachilles

mcd2745 said:


> I know there are, without a doubt, a small group of folks out there who would go through _any_ lengths to try and game the system for for some sort of advantage/extra FPs, etc. However, to me, that just requires waaaayy too much effort.


It's not a lot of effort, but it is a lot of money.
I sure wouldn't be bothered.


----------



## Redcon1

dina444444 said:


> *News/Rumor*
> 
> UPDATE: Disney Claims Stitch’s Great Escape Will Return at the Magic Kingdom



"Let the past die....kill it if you have to". -Ben Solo


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Redcon1 said:


> "Let the past die....kill it if you have to". -Ben Solo


----------



## dina444444

*News/Rumor*

Star Wars: The Last Jedi Rumored Release for Blu-ray, DVD And 4K HD Ultra On March 27th


----------



## dina444444

*News* 

CONFIRMED: Club-Level Guests Can Buy More FastPasses, 90-Day Booking Window, & Preferred Nighttime Show Viewing with New Theme Park Extra Offering


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> CONFIRMED: Club-Level Guests Can Buy More FastPasses, 90-Day Booking Window, & Preferred Nighttime Show Viewing with New Theme Park Extra Offering



Hmm limited attractions and still needing to book way in advance is a lot less cool then 3 anytime fastpasses to any attraction. 

The multiple top-tier option is the only real perk. The 90-day out thing is cool too but still requires thought and planning way in advance.


----------



## mburstein

I think the preferred viewing for nighttime spectaculars also contributes to value here, particularly in light of dessert party prices.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Redcon1 said:


> "Let the past die....kill it if you have to". -Ben Solo



and now I picture Stitch walking out of a fog of smoke, brushing off his shoulder like he's Projection Luke


----------



## sachilles

90 day booking window is a bigger deal, especially with the good neighbor hotels getting a 60 day window.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Hmm limited attractions and still needing to book way in advance is a lot less cool then 3 anytime fastpasses to any attraction.
> 
> The multiple top-tier option is the only real perk. The 90-day out thing is cool too but still requires thought and planning way in advance.



I keep thinking about the upcoming lands though - 90-days out means you would be able to guarantee you get FP for FoP, Slinky Dog, and both Star Wars attractions ... definitely some value in that


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

mburstein said:


> I think the preferred viewing for nighttime spectaculars also contributes to value here, particularly in light of dessert party prices.



That’s true, I sort of glossed over that but that is a major value now that I think about it.

The minimum purchase for DH and I would be $300. But when you consider that a dessert party for one night would run us $160, just doing two of the special viewings pays for itself in a way.... interesting

ETA: I know I’m not factoring in the benefit of the desserts, just trying to do a quick calc


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

TheMaxRebo said:


> I keep thinking about the upcoming lands though - 90-days out means you would be able to guarantee you get FP for FoP, Slinky Dog, and both Star Wars attractions ... definitely some value in that



IF those attractions are included in the “limited attractions and arrival windows”. That’s the only thing that makes me skeptical.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> IF those attractions are included in the “limited attractions and arrival windows”. That’s the only thing that makes me skeptical.


I'm interested to see what attractions are included in this before I say if it is worth it for that reason. Also, what times you can book for.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> IF those attractions are included in the “limited attractions and arrival windows”. That’s the only thing that makes me skeptical.



definitely a big IF - but without that I just don't see the point of getting more FP to rides that it isn't that hard to get FP for


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm interested to see what attractions are included in this before I say if it is worth it for that reason. Also, what times you can book for.



nope, sorry .... this is the internet - we need your extreme reaction way before all the details are known


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> nope, sorry .... this is the internet - we need your extreme reaction way before all the details are known


Then there is no way I'm buying this.


----------



## skier_pete

sachilles said:


> For the club level fast pass thing. If you factor a 7 day ticket is about $58/day, or $70 for parkhopping all access. It's darn close to just adding fake people to your party.
> 
> Not that it really games the system financially for Disney, but I'm wondering if you could buy two tickets a day to double your fast passes. In theory if they were all in you party, then each person could get two rides within the fast pass window.
> 
> Is the thumb reader smart enough to know you've double entered? As you would only need to enter the park, go around to the exit and re-enter with a second magic band.



I can't remember how it happened, but we ended up once with some extra single day park passes that we had gotten for free. This was after the finger scans were put in place - but before the advent of FP+.  There were 3 of us and we had 6 passes, so we went in, then both DW and I went out, and came back in on the other ticket, and then I went out a third time and came back in again. We were then able to use the extra tickets to get FP, so we could get two sets of FP at a time for the day.

Personally, if you are dumb enough to buy extra park tickets just to get extra fastpasses, I guess more power to you. Likewise if you want to spend $50 per person per day for 3 FP, hey go for it. I suppose if they worked anywhere, and I could use them to shortcut Flights of Passage, Frozen 4Eva, and  7DMT, skipping out on approximately 8 hours of lines, I might consider it for a day. Otherwise, for typical touring, I don't usually really need the extras.


----------



## jade1

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> CONFIRMED: Club-Level Guests Can Buy More FastPasses, 90-Day Booking Window, & Preferred Nighttime Show Viewing with New Theme Park Extra Offering



Interesting. 

So I wonder if you could do a 3 night stay with this, then like 5 more nights at a DVC Resort. Sounds amaze if it includes Sat Wars.


----------



## vacationer1954

amberpi said:


> Holy Moly?! It never ends


The problem is that it's been bad forever but it was only something that got you in trouble more recently. We all should, but how many people seriously and consistently think about what things they do today are things that will eventually land them on the wrong side of history, and stop doing those things even decades beforehand?



Redcon1 said:


> "Let the past die....kill it if you have to". -Ben Solo


I fear that combined with the earlier posts in the thread, this line could be applied to the monorail as well. At what point does Disney have to decide that (let's say just the Epcot) monorail is no longer worth the upkeep necessary to preclude it from becoming a PR nightmare?


----------



## amberpi

vacationer1954 said:


> The problem is that it's been bad forever but it was only something that got you in trouble more recently.



Agreed, and I think that most decent people are happy it's all coming to light, because justice should be served whenever it can and it's a very positive time for change It just sucks when people you admired for their talent turn out to be awful humans. I'm still heart broken about Kevin Spacey, personally.


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> nope, sorry .... this is the internet - we need your extreme reaction way before all the details are known


So true!!


----------



## saskdw

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> CONFIRMED: Club-Level Guests Can Buy More FastPasses, 90-Day Booking Window, & Preferred Nighttime Show Viewing with New Theme Park Extra Offering



One question jumps out at me?

It says that you can't book a FP for the same ride more than once a day.

I wonder does that include your regular FP's at the 60 day window? Like could I book FoP at 90 days and than book it again the same day at 60 days?

I'll admit the extra FP thing is tempting, but I wouldn't pay the $219 per night for CL. Too much for breakfast and snacks.

I'm guessing we will see other offers for extra FP soon.


----------



## PolyRob

On the CL FP+ thing, I do think it is great that you can use it for headlining attractions and even pre-book hopping, but IDK why Disney did not just load anytime FP+ to these guests similar to when a ride breaks down. All the limitations (6 FP+ return time windows of a full hour, coordinating around dining, no repeating of favorite attractions in a day, etc) make these lose some of the value I initially thought they had.

I would probably rather stay at a regular resort, save all the CL money and FP+ up-charge, and hire a VIP guide for my last day to take me around to do all my favorites in any park as many times as I would like.


----------



## nkosiek

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> CONFIRMED: Club-Level Guests Can Buy More FastPasses, 90-Day Booking Window, & Preferred Nighttime Show Viewing with New Theme Park Extra Offering


This stuck out from the article: "This pilot program will not affect FastPass+ availability for Resort Guests booking at their normal 60-day window." How is that possible? How is it that FP+s that are given away before I even get a chance to book don't affect my selection? If there are 3000FP+ for a ride for the day and you give away 300, that means there are less for me. 

Are they just ADDING FP+ as though they never existed? If so, where are those coming from and won't that slow down the FP+ lines, making everything on the rides slower?


----------



## shoreward

Will the three extra FPs purchased in conjunction with the CL stay need to be used while at that resort, or will they be valid on other dates, as well?


----------



## skier_pete

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> That’s true, I sort of glossed over that but that is a major value now that I think about it.
> 
> The minimum purchase for DH and I would be $300. But when you consider that a dessert party for one night would run us $160, just doing two of the special viewings pays for itself in a way.... interesting
> 
> ETA: I know I’m not factoring in the benefit of the desserts, just trying to do a quick calc



Geez - and I always assumed the ONLY benefit of the dessert party is the deserts. We rarely have a problem getting a good spot for any of the nighttime shows getting there 45 minutes ahead - and typically the special viewing areas are the best viewing areas, so beyond getting desserts, I don't get why people do these.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Geez - and I always assumed the ONLY benefit of the dessert party is the deserts. We rarely have a problem getting a good spot for any of the nighttime shows getting there 45 minutes ahead - and typically the special viewing areas are the best viewing areas, so beyond getting desserts, I don't get why people do these.



well, for one, because they don't want to get there 45 mins ahead for one.  And for some, like at DHS it is in a separate themed area, sometimes there are characters around, you got a souvenir, got marched out to the special viewing area by storm troopers, etc. - it is a bit of an experience.   And the areas are usually oversized (or at least my experience) so you aren't shoulder to shoulder with people - you can actually move and breath a bit


----------



## FinnsMom7

nkosiek said:


> This stuck out from the article: "This pilot program will not affect FastPass+ availability for Resort Guests booking at their normal 60-day window." How is that possible? How is it that FP+s that are given away before I even get a chance to book don't affect my selection? If there are 3000FP+ for a ride for the day and you give away 300, that means there are less for me.
> 
> Are they just ADDING FP+ as though they never existed? If so, where are those coming from and won't that slow down the FP+ lines, making everything on the rides slower?


Valid point as it seems they are continually giving away too many FP+ lately as is.  In December 5 different times I spent more than 20 mins in the FP queue and the ride time posted was sketchy given the regular line/queue area was EMPTY.  This was different days and different parks and quite frustrating.

Also now the DS area get the same 60 day window, I barley got FOP or FEA for my trip something will have to give.


----------



## rteetz

shoreward said:


> Will the three extra FPs purchased in conjunction with the CL stay need to be used while at that resort, or will they be valid on other dates, as well?


I’d imagine only for the CL stay.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nkosiek said:


> This stuck out from the article: "This pilot program will not affect FastPass+ availability for Resort Guests booking at their normal 60-day window." How is that possible? How is it that FP+s that are given away before I even get a chance to book don't affect my selection? If there are 3000FP+ for a ride for the day and you give away 300, that means there are less for me.
> 
> Are they just ADDING FP+ as though they never existed? If so, where are those coming from and won't that slow down the FP+ lines, making everything on the rides slower?



there can be no downside to this!!!!


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I’d imagine only for the CL stay.


That is what I thought. And it said "3-day minimum purchase required" so I doubt someone can book just one CL night and do the FP+ for their entire resort stay.


----------



## shoreward

PolyRob said:


> That is what I thought. And it said "3-day minimum purchase required" so I doubt someone can book just one CL night and do the FP+ for their entire resort stay.





rteetz said:


> I’d imagine only for the CL stay.



So, the extra FPs would basically be "date stamped," only to be used for the dates of the CL stay.  What if a guest books a 5 night CL stay, but only wants to purchase three days of extra FPs?
There will be so many "what ifs."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

shoreward said:


> So, the extra FPs would basically be "date stamped," only to be used for the dates of the CL stay.  What if a guest books a 5 night CL stay, but only wants to purchase three days of extra FPs?
> There will be so many "what ifs."



definitely a lot of "what ifs" and how it actually works would have some impact on the value of it.  How I read it, you could only buy the add on for 3 days out of a 5 day CL stay and I guess pick which days you would want it for since you can pre-book the FP


----------



## PolyRob

shoreward said:


> So, the extra FPs would basically be "date stamped," only to be used for the dates of the CL stay.  What if a guest books a 5 night CL stay, but only wants to purchase three days of extra FPs?
> There will be so many "what ifs."


I figured since its 90 days priority, maybe signature services would handle the booking of the FP+ for whatever days you picked and paid for? Unless Disney changes the ability to book within MDX online from 60 - 90 for CL resorts and then the guest is then charged for how many it books, but MDX is so bad I do not have any faith that it could handle those what-ifs hahaha


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> MK parking entrance lanes closing at night this week
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/01/magic-kingdom-parking-entrance-lanes.html


the new picture keeps confusing me ahh


----------



## Roxyfire

PolyRob said:


> I figured since its 90 days priority, maybe signature services would handle the booking of the FP+ for whatever days you picked and paid for? Unless Disney changes the ability to book within MDX online from 60 - 90 for CL resorts and then the guest is then charged for how many it books, but MDX is so bad I do not have any faith that it could handle those what-ifs hahaha



I would expect that too, just because of how many variables it would have to check to effectively open up that window for people. If it were me, I'd have my staff follow up with those who booked the service by email and/or phone. That way it can feel like a concierge level service. But in reality it'll probably be some wonky thing where the window doesn't open and they have to call IT after a game of who's on first.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> On my way home from WDW. It was a great trip and I’ll share some more thoughts when I’m home.


As usual, my brain totally gets tripped up when a person changes their avatar!  Like the new pic!


----------



## Tigger's ally

amberpi said:


> Agreed, and I think that most decent people are happy it's all coming to light, because justice should be served whenever it can and it's a very positive time for change It just sucks when people you admired for their talent turn out to be awful humans. I'm still heart broken about Kevin Spacey, personally.



And what is really bad is in this case, where he totally says it isn't true and that this business is trying to get $$$ then even if it is found he didn't do it his name is associated with it anyway by many.  Just because three people (all who work for the same company and could be in cahoots) are making the claims doesn't mean they aren't the bad guys here. Will have to wait and see what the authorities say.


----------



## MissGina5

Tigger's ally said:


> And what is really bad is in this case, where he totally says it isn't true and that this business is trying to get $$$ then even if it is found he didn't do it his name is associated with it anyway by many.  Just because three people (all who work for the same company and could be in cahoots) are making the claims doesn't mean they aren't the bad guys here. Will have to wait and see what the authorities say.


Well what struck me, and I won't give him a pass until there is clear evidence he has not done so but, I was confused by the fact that the current company who works with him were like ?!?!?! The description of what the old group was saying made it seem very clear that he didn't care what anyone thought and if that was the case, why would he stop? It's not entirely unbelievable just based on his age alone and how the times were but there does seem to be some sort of disconnect here.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wildlife Wednesday: Purple Martins Return to Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently Geyser Point suffered some menu changes

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/review-geyser-point-bar-grills-shine-fades-menu-policy-changes/


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

shoreward said:


> So, the extra FPs would basically be "date stamped," only to be used for the dates of the CL stay.  What if a guest books a 5 night CL stay, but only wants to purchase three days of extra FPs?
> There will be so many "what ifs."





TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely a lot of "what ifs" and how it actually works would have some impact on the value of it.  How I read it, you could only buy the add on for 3 days out of a 5 day CL stay and I guess pick which days you would want it for since you can pre-book the FP



Of course clarity needs to come out (and I'm not sure why I even care since I won't be staying CL, lol) BUT here's what I'm seeing (or questions I'd have):

I'd assume you aren't eligible if you only have a 1 night stay even if you purchase a 3 day ticket 
If you have a 2 night Club Level stay with 3 day tickets would that qualify or do your # of nights need to correspond to your # of ticket days
You definitely have to purchase a minimum of 3 days of the extra fastpasses (so $150 per guest at least)
Assuming that this benefit is tied to the length of your stay and length of your ticket ticket: If you have a 10 day ticket and a 9 night or 10 night stay it appears like you could purchase it for your length of stay if you want to put up $500 per person.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Geyser Point suffered some menu changes
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/review-geyser-point-bar-grills-shine-fades-menu-policy-changes/



The brisket is gone? They're dead to me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Of course clarity needs to come out (and I'm not sure why I even care since I won't be staying CL, lol) BUT here's what I'm seeing (or questions I'd have):
> 
> I'd assume you aren't eligible if you only have a 1 night stay even if you purchase a 3 day ticket
> If you have a 2 night Club Level stay with 3 day tickets would that qualify or do your # of nights need to correspond to your # of ticket days
> You definitely have to purchase a minimum of 3 days of the extra fastpasses (so $150 per guest at least)
> Assuming that this benefit is tied to the length of your stay and length of your ticket ticket: If you have a 10 day ticket and a 9 night or 10 night stay it appears like you could purchase it for your length of stay if you want to put up $500 per person.



I took it that you needed to be club level to be eligible and you need tickets to upgrade to this so i thought you would need to be at the club level with tickets for each day you want to add this to - which needs to be at least 3 days

Now, you could be club level with tickets for 5 days or whatever and only get the add on for 3 days, but I don't think you could do less than 3 days for any part of it


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I took it that you needed to be club level to be eligible and you need tickets to upgrade to this so i thought you would need to be at the club level with tickets for each day you want to add this to - which needs to be at least 3 days
> 
> Now, you could be club level with tickets for 5 days or whatever and only get the add on for 3 days, but I don't think you could do less than 3 days for any part of it


Correct and that is exactly what I'm saying in my comment - HOWEVER the only thing to debate is how do they define "DAYS" for this one. 
For Example with the Dining Plan you get meals PER NIGHT, However you get free Parking on both check-in and check-out DAY.  So the question is does your check-in and check-out day count meaning you could do a 2 night, 3 day package with 3 day tickets.  *OR* is it a minimum 3 night, 4 day package with 3 day tickets??  From what I can read the articles aren't 100% clear on this one.  It's hard to venture a guess here too because I'd assume they'd want to force that 3rd club level night for revenue purposes...but who knows with Disney.

I also was confused by when you said this: _How I read it, you could only buy the add on for 3 days out of a 5 day CL stay_ because I clearly think you could purchase 5 days in that scenario if you wanted to.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Geyser Point suffered some menu changes
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/review-geyser-point-bar-grills-shine-fades-menu-policy-changes/


So sad about the salmon BLT, I had that when I went in May/June without the bacon and it a wonderful filling meal.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Geyser Point suffered some menu changes
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/review-geyser-point-bar-grills-shine-fades-menu-policy-changes/


Kinda wish they’d have someone seating you at Satuli where it has been crowded every time I’ve visited. Still excited to try Geyser, though.


----------



## atricks

*Universal news:*
Universal giving all team members $1000 bonus, announced today.    http://uoteam.com/


Dear Fellow Team Members,

Brian Roberts, Chairman and CEO of Comcast, recently announced awarding special $1,000 bonuses to eligible frontline and non-executive employees.

Universal Parks & Resorts is honored to be a part of the Comcast NBCUniversal family, an organization that believes in the promise and potential of our Team Members. Whether you work in Orlando, Hollywood, Osaka, or on the planning team for Beijing, you bring to life compelling entertainment and immersive experiences for our guests like no one else in the world. Our exciting growth demonstrates Comcast’s continued investment in our parks and resorts.

You can be proud, not only for our company, but that you are truly part of something bigger – just as I am proud to share this special bonus with you as we start the new year.

Thank you for everything you to do keep our guests entertained, and for making Universal Parks & Resorts the choice of millions worldwide!

Tom Williams
Chairman & CEO, Universal Parks & Resorts


----------



## rteetz

I did start a trip report for those that are interested.


----------



## MissGina5

atricks said:


> *Universal news:*
> Universal giving all team members $1000 bonus, announced today.    http://uoteam.com/
> 
> 
> Dear Fellow Team Members,
> 
> Brian Roberts, Chairman and CEO of Comcast, recently announced awarding special $1,000 bonuses to eligible frontline and non-executive employees.
> 
> Universal Parks & Resorts is honored to be a part of the Comcast NBCUniversal family, an organization that believes in the promise and potential of our Team Members. Whether you work in Orlando, Hollywood, Osaka, or on the planning team for Beijing, you bring to life compelling entertainment and immersive experiences for our guests like no one else in the world. Our exciting growth demonstrates Comcast’s continued investment in our parks and resorts.
> 
> You can be proud, not only for our company, but that you are truly part of something bigger – just as I am proud to share this special bonus with you as we start the new year.
> 
> Thank you for everything you to do keep our guests entertained, and for making Universal Parks & Resorts the choice of millions worldwide!
> 
> Tom Williams
> Chairman & CEO, Universal Parks & Resorts




VERY interesting and good for the team members!


----------



## Sweettears

MissGina5 said:


> the new picture keeps confusing me ahh


Just post on the 2017 thread and you will be OK.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Correct and that is exactly what I'm saying in my comment - HOWEVER the only thing to debate is how do they define "DAYS" for this one.
> For Example with the Dining Plan you get meals PER NIGHT, However you get free Parking on both check-in and check-out DAY.  So the question is does your check-in and check-out day count meaning you could do a 2 night, 3 day package with 3 day tickets.  *OR* is it a minimum 3 night, 4 day package with 3 day tickets??  From what I can read the articles aren't 100% clear on this one.  It's hard to venture a guess here too because I'd assume they'd want to force that 3rd club level night for revenue purposes...but who knows with Disney.
> 
> I also was confused by when you said this: _How I read it, you could only buy the add on for 3 days out of a 5 day CL stay_ because I clearly think you could purchase 5 days in that scenario if you wanted to.



Yes definitely could buy 5 - but I don't think you *have* to buy 5 (or however many days you are staying) - as long as you buy 3 days you can stay longer and not have this for every day you are staying CL


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> So sad about the salmon BLT, I had that when I went in May/June without the bacon and it a wonderful filling meal.



When we went we found a lot of the entrees lacking (burgers were pretty terrible). Appetizers were definitely better and drinks were pretty solid

Is interesting the got rid of the salmon BLt though as that almost seemed like a "signature" for then


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I did start a trip report for those that are interested.



Enough with you self promotion!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> VERY interesting and good for the team members!



Definitely interesting as Universal usually waits for Disney to move first with salary raises, etc

I know Disney is in the middle of negotiations so might make it hard but gotta think they will be almost guilted into matching/beating


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yes definitely could buy 5 - but I don't think you *have* to buy 5 (or however many days you are staying) - as long as you buy 3 days you can stay longer and not have this for every day you are staying CL


Makes more sense now.  I interpreted the phrase "could only" differently than you meant it, haha.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Makes more sense now.  I interpreted the phrase "could only" differently than you meant it, haha.



No worries - it is confusing!


----------



## Mr. Mickey

https://www.google.com/amp/variety....ow-jac-schaeffer-screenwriter-1202643908/amp/


----------



## Mr. Mickey

MissGina5 said:


> the new picture keeps confusing me ahh



Yeah this is gonna take a while to get used to lol


----------



## Irish_Mike

Mr. Mickey said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/variety....ow-jac-schaeffer-screenwriter-1202643908/amp/



Well it's about time.


----------



## umichigan10

Irish_Mike said:


> Well it's about time.


I wonder if it’ll be an origin story/backstory kinda vibe? I know that we know the skeleton of her backstory, but I’m curious nonethelesss


----------



## writerguyfl

beer dave said:


> Great post-- although I don't think the market is as small as some think it is..



Thanks.  Those $10k+ bookings from guests were white whales when I was at the Reservations Center.  They were exceeding rare if only because someone spending that amount on travel typically didn't make the arrangements themselves.  It was far more common to get those types of booking from specialty travel agencies.

No clue what the actual market is for premium travel to Disney World.  Whatever it is, I'd say that Disney isn't overly focused on it.  If they had been, the Four Seasons wouldn't exist.  It's going to take more than a few FastPasses for Concierge rooms for me to believe Disney is serious about providing real 5-Diamond/5-Star level service at the Deluxe Resorts.


----------



## vacationer1954

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely interesting as Universal usually waits for Disney to move first with salary raises, etc


This isn't Universal Studios or even Universal doing this: It's Comcast (and one of it's major competitors, AT&T).


----------



## Irish_Mike

umichigan10 said:


> I wonder if it’ll be an origin story/backstory kinda vibe? I know that we know the skeleton of her backstory, but I’m curious nonethelesss



If I had to guess, might be along the lines of Winter Soldier - a story set between Avengers 4 and the next phase of films to help bridge them together, but with a villain from her past that gives us fleshing out and backstory.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Irish_Mike said:


> If I had to guess, might be along the lines of Winter Soldier - a story set between Avengers 4 and the next phase of films to help bridge them together, but with a villain from her past that gives us fleshing out and backstory.



I could see that and maybe even with some explicit flashbacks to her origin - but not a full blown like "prequel"


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

A couple of new magic bands and MagicKeepers announced

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-parks-reveals-new-magicband-and-magickeeper-colors/


----------



## Moliphino

umichigan10 said:


> I wonder if it’ll be an origin story/backstory kinda vibe? I know that we know the skeleton of her backstory, but I’m curious nonethelesss



If so, it has to include Bucky or I'll be so mad!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> A couple of new magic bands and MagicKeepers announced
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-parks-reveals-new-magicband-and-magickeeper-colors/



Any chance the Valentines Day one will be on the ShopDisney Parks app?


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Nearly Every Background Music Loop at Disney’s Hollywood Studios Changes To…


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> A couple of new magic bands and MagicKeepers announced
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-parks-reveals-new-magicband-and-magickeeper-colors/


I mean I have 18 so whats a couple more right?


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> I mean I have 18 so whats a couple more right?


My husband will love all the big band stuff.  Me, not so much.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: Disneyland Paris Details Phantom Manor 2018 Refurbishment


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Crane Returns to Cinderella Castle to Remove Holiday Lighting


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Streaming Service to Include Its Own Original Series, Movies, and More!


----------



## notnothin

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Nearly Every Background Music Loop at Disney’s Hollywood Studios Changes To…



I, for one, will miss the classic tunes.


----------



## umichigan10

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Nearly Every Background Music Loop at Disney’s Hollywood Studios Changes To…


That kinda sucks, but it’s also not the as bad as people will make it out to be. At least they’re keeping the music for each section period appropriate


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's Streaming Service to Include Its Own Original Series, Movies, and More!


I might have canceled Netflix (I rarely used it anyways) in preparation for this...


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO: Disneyland Paris Details Phantom Manor 2018 Refurbishment



That's unfortunate.  We are going to Disneyland Paris for the first (and probably only) time this August.  Crossing my fingers this is open by then but I'm not holding my breath.  Anything in Phantom Manor that is drastically different from the Walt Disney World or Disneyland Haunted Mansions?


----------



## umichigan10

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I might have canceled Netflix (I rarely used it anyways) in preparation for this...


I piggyback off my parents Netflix, but I’m absolutely prepared to return the favor and pay out of pocket for this.

Just hoping they put all the 30 for 30s in there too!


----------



## becca_

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Crane Returns to Cinderella Castle to Remove Holiday Lighting


I hope this is gone by next Wednesday.. it's ruined too many of my pics already


----------



## Gusey

mikepizzo said:


> That's unfortunate.  We are going to Disneyland Paris for the first (and probably only) time this August.  Crossing my fingers this is open by then but I'm not holding my breath.  Anything in Phantom Manor that is drastically different from the Walt Disney World or Disneyland Haunted Mansions?


There is more of a story to Phantom Manor. It is about a Phantom killing the groom of Constance? and her journey to search for her dead husband, even after death. It also features the under version of Frontierland and the Phantom is supposedly Constace's father, who was killed at the Big Thunder Mountain Mining Co when he refused to stop digging. Frontierland is certainly the most immersive and story-driven land at Disneyland Paris


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Nearly Every Background Music Loop at Disney’s Hollywood Studios Changes To…



I like the direction they are going in - i think it should be good

hopefully this is just something for DHS though - please don't touch the EPCOT Future World Loop!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> That kinda sucks, but it’s also not the as bad as people will make it out to be. At least they’re keeping the music for each section period appropriate



I agree - I very much like that aspect ... should increase the immersion


----------



## Moliphino

Gusey said:


> There is more of a story to Phantom Manor. It is about a Phantom killing the groom of Constance? and her journey to search for her dead husband, even after death. It also features the under version of Frontierland and the Phantom is supposedly Constace's father, who was killed at the Big Thunder Mountain Mining Co when he refused to stop digging. Frontierland is certainly the most immersive and story-driven land at Disneyland Paris



I loved it. Instead of the graveyard scene it's a ghostly mining town, the stretching room portraits are different.


----------



## Moliphino

mikepizzo said:


> That's unfortunate.  We are going to Disneyland Paris for the first (and probably only) time this August.  Crossing my fingers this is open by then but I'm not holding my breath.  Anything in Phantom Manor that is drastically different from the Walt Disney World or Disneyland Haunted Mansions?



I feel your pain, Pirates was closed when I went to DLP last spring and I had really been looking forward to seeing the differences. We have tentative plans to go back in 10 years or so once all the Marvel stuff is done, but that's a long time to wait.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

umichigan10 said:


> I piggyback off my parents Netflix, but I’m absolutely prepared to return the favor and pay out of pocket for this.
> 
> Just hoping they put all the 30 for 30s in there too!


My husband and I used to have our own accounts but they've since added 2 accounts allowed on one monthly subscription so I cancelled my streaming aspect and added myself to my husband's which was for no additional charge. I'm one of those rare people who still have the DVD portion. I get into routines where I'll used that consistently and then won't use it for a while. I mainly use it for movies that are harder to find and ones my library doesn't have. 

I'm intrigued by the new Disney streaming service but I want some people to be guinea pigs before I really start thinking about it lol.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> That's unfortunate.  We are going to Disneyland Paris for the first (and probably only) time this August.  Crossing my fingers this is open by then but I'm not holding my breath.  Anything in Phantom Manor that is drastically different from the Walt Disney World or Disneyland Haunted Mansions?


From what’s I’ve heard it has a bit of a darker tone than HM.


----------



## rteetz

becca_ said:


> I hope this is gone by next Wednesday.. it's ruined too many of my pics already


They’ve been doing most of the work after park hours at least.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News

The Nighttime Lights at Hogwarts Castle Debuts in January*


----------



## LSLS

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I might have canceled Netflix (I rarely used it anyways) in preparation for this...



See not me.  It could have the best content, but Disney is going to need to prove to me they can put it on a stable, user friendly platform before I'm going to jump into it.  I have WAY too many issues with the Disney Now app to go and pay for something similar.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New arena at ESPN WWoS set to open tomorrow

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/new-multi-use-arena-open-espn-wide-world-sports-tomorrow/


----------



## Lee Matthews

That's another building construction complete


----------



## cmash95

MommaBerd said:


> UCF’s undefeated season is impressive; however, I think it is a bit of a stretch to be declared National Champions. A win against Auburn does not a championship make. It’s playing the “we beat x team, who beat Alabama/Georgia/etc. so in effect we beat Alabama” game. Plenty of undefeated teams have gone without the title of National Champions. Bottom line is that they need a stronger schedule if they want to be considered for a bid to become National Champions.
> 
> All that being said, I think the school is doing the right thing in paying out bonuses and I think it’s great that WDW is giving them a parade. Their hard work and accomplishments deserve to be celebrated.


strength of schedule has something to do with it. but the "national CHampion" didn]t win it's conference championship, they didnt even play in it and UCF beat the second place SEC title holder. Ithink that is playing in the big leagues. just goes to show what a joke the playoff series is. Alambam should not have been in the playoffs in the first place if you were going to give a second SEC team in it should have been auburn. other than that it should have been UCF or possibly wisconsin who had the best big 10 record


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



The DIS has been posting on twitter the nuew music they have filmed at different locations:

Chinese Theater:
https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/951519957191479297

Sunset Bvld:
https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/951517938913292293

Rock N Roller coaster:
https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/951515452718698502

Baseline Taphouse:
https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/951506089161510912


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> The DIS has been posting on twitter the nuew music they have filmed at different locations:
> 
> Chinese Theater:
> https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/951519957191479297
> 
> Sunset Bvld:
> https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/951517938913292293
> 
> Rock N Roller coaster:
> https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/951515452718698502
> 
> Baseline Taphouse:
> https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/951506089161510912


I don’t feel like the sunset boulevard one really changed that much (granted it’s just a 40 second clip). But it could also be because I spend the bulk of my time over there in line for ToT which channels the same vibe


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> I don’t feel like the sunset boulevard one really changed that much (granted it’s just a 40 second clip). But it could also be because I spend the bulk of my time over there in line for ToT which channels the same vibe



I agree - that one definitely still has a similar vibe to what was played there before

Not sure about the Baseline Taphouse one ... at least that songs sounds a bit too much like Ron Burgundy playing recorder


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Nearly Every Background Music Loop at Disney’s Hollywood Studios Changes To…



What I find more interesting than the change in the background music is the continued/frequent use of "Adventure" to describe the updated park. It was rumored long ago, but I still think the odds on favorite name for the park will be "Disney's Hollywood Adventure" or some variation on that. 



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's Streaming Service to Include Its Own Original Series, Movies, and More!



I don't think there's a single piece of new news here - even the High School Musical series I think had already been announced.



rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> The Nighttime Lights at Hogwarts Castle Debuts in January*



Oh - please let them run this for Presidents week! I don't know why they wouldn't, but DD saw the Christmas show somewhere on line and was hoping it would be there while we were there - would love to see this one of the nights we are there!


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> The DIS has been posting on twitter the nuew music they have filmed at different locations:
> 
> Chinese Theater:
> https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/951519957191479297
> 
> Sunset Bvld:
> https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/951517938913292293
> 
> Rock N Roller coaster:
> https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/951515452718698502
> 
> Baseline Taphouse:
> https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/951506089161510912



To be honest, if I didn't read it on here I likely would never had noticed the music having been changed.  They all seem appropriate to their areas so works for me.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure about the Baseline Taphouse one ... at least that songs sounds a bit too much like Ron Burgundy playing recorder



I'm at work so I can't listen yet, but if it's the same as it was last month there I agree. It was a fun game to try to figure out what song was being butchered while we drank there. There were some really bad covers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> What I find more interesting than the change in the background music is the continued/frequent use of "Adventure" to describe the updated park. It was rumored long ago, but I still think the odds on favorite name for the park will be "Disney's Hollywood Adventure" or some variation on that.



I noticed that too ... at this point I think I would be surprised if the new name isn't something like Hollywood adventure


----------



## Mr. Mickey

https://www.google.com/amp/comicboo...sney-aladdin-brown-face-controversy-kal-penn/


----------



## MommaBerd

cmash95 said:


> strength of schedule has something to do with it. but the "national CHampion" didn]t win it's conference championship, they didnt even play in it and UCF beat the second place SEC title holder. Ithink that is playing in the big leagues. just goes to show what a joke the playoff series is. Alambam should not have been in the playoffs in the first place if you were going to give a second SEC team in it should have been auburn. other than that it should have been UCF or possibly wisconsin who had the best big 10 record



I didn’t really get a chance to respond to previous posts on this because I got really busy and wasn’t able to respond and then when I could, the thread had moved on. I know people offered various solutions but I still say there is no really easy or fair solution that wouldn’t extend the season an unreasonable amount of time. (These are still kids, after all.) If they only took one team from each conference it still wouldn’t be “fair” because you may not have the two teams that are truly best in the nation. The fact is that these conversations will likely occur every year because some school will feel slighted or that the system is stacked against them. 

And to your point, while UCF legitimately beat Auburn, I don’t think Auburn came into the game with the right mental mindset...probably they underestimated UCF. Football is such an emotional game. UCF had everything to prove and Auburn didn’t. As someone previously pointed out, UCF has now put itself on the radar, let’s see where they go from here!


----------



## Gusey

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Nearly Every Background Music Loop at Disney’s Hollywood Studios Changes To…


I think the most interesting is the Rockin' Roller coaster area having both Aerosmith and other bands play their music. Is this confirming that the roller coaster is safe. as I think there were rumours of its replacement at one point, or does it suggest the potentiol for an overlay with another band? Also, as Animation Courtyard didn't get new music, does this hint that Disney has plans for that area, meaning they don't want to take time creating a new music loop for it to not be used for long? All speculation but you never know


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Ways to Experience the Worlds of Pixar and Frozen at Tokyo Disney Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Entertainment Adjustments and Refurbishments at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld and Jacksonville Zoo Return Two Rehabilitated Manatees


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Annual Passholder Refillable Popcorn Bucket Now Available at Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Rex and Trixie Statues Installed in Shanghai Disney Resort’s Toy Story Land


----------



## rteetz

*News*

D23 Members Can Celebrate 2018 With Exclusive Discounts and Offers


----------



## Mr. Mickey




----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

LSLS said:


> See not me.  It could have the best content, but Disney is going to need to prove to me they can put it on a stable, user friendly platform before I'm going to jump into it.  I have WAY too many issues with the Disney Now app to go and pay for something similar.



Just out of curiosity, do you use the Hulu app? I think hulu is probably my most hated of the streaming apps, I cannot stand the interface. I think Disney Now is loads better than Hulu.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Annual Passholder Refillable Popcorn Bucket Now Available at Disneyland



Hope they make if to WDW too.


----------



## LSLS

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you use the Hulu app? I think hulu is probably my most hated of the streaming apps, I cannot stand the interface. I think Disney Now is loads better than Hulu.



I do, and I agree it's not good.  But Disney Now does weird things (at least with all of our Roku connections).  There are times it won't load.  Times when I home out of it the audio just keeps playing.  It takes forever to load.  I usually need to log back into it at least once a week.  I mean, maybe it is just our Rokus, but it is just terrible.  My daughter won't use it for her Disney Junior shows, she still goes to the Disney Junior app when she wants something not currently on.


----------



## umichigan10

JETSDAD said:


> To be honest, if I didn't read it on here I likely would never had noticed the music having been changed.  They all seem appropriate to their areas so works for me.


The only thing I’ll miss is the area around the Chinese theater used to play classic movie soundtracks, but given the great movie ride (may it Rest In Peace) is no more, it doesn’t make much sense to continue using that loop


----------



## umichigan10

Gusey said:


> I think the most interesting is the Rockin' Roller coaster area having both Aerosmith and other bands play their music. Is this confirming that the roller coaster is safe. as I think there were rumours of its replacement at one point, or does it suggest the potentiol for an overlay with another band? Also, as Animation Courtyard didn't get new music, does this hint that Disney has plans for that area, meaning they don't want to take time creating a new music loop for it to not be used for long? All speculation but you never know


I have no idea if you’re correct or not but I’m going to hop onto this bandwagon because 1. Id be fine with either idea and 2. I enjoy reading into things even when I’m wrong


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Rex and Trixie Statues Installed in Shanghai Disney Resort’s Toy Story Land


Say what you want about the studios version of toy story land, but compared to this one and the previous foreign additions, I think we're coming out ahead


----------



## MissGina5

vacationer1954 said:


> This isn't Universal Studios or even Universal doing this: It's Comcast (and one of it's major competitors, AT&T).


still, it impacts Universal, and Disney will feel that competition especially during these negotiations


----------



## cmash95

atricks said:


> *Universal news:*
> Universal giving all team members $1000 bonus, announced today.    http://uoteam.com/
> 
> 
> Dear Fellow Team Members,
> 
> Brian Roberts, Chairman and CEO of Comcast, recently announced awarding special $1,000 bonuses to eligible frontline and non-executive employees.
> 
> Universal Parks & Resorts is honored to be a part of the Comcast NBCUniversal family, an organization that believes in the promise and potential of our Team Members. Whether you work in Orlando, Hollywood, Osaka, or on the planning team for Beijing, you bring to life compelling entertainment and immersive experiences for our guests like no one else in the world. Our exciting growth demonstrates Comcast’s continued investment in our parks and resorts.
> 
> You can be proud, not only for our company, but that you are truly part of something bigger – just as I am proud to share this special bonus with you as we start the new year.
> 
> Thank you for everything you to do keep our guests entertained, and for making Universal Parks & Resorts the choice of millions worldwide!
> 
> Tom Williams
> Chairman & CEO, Universal Parks & Resorts


are you paying attention disney? Mr's Iger and Chapek should show the same apreciation to their employees. and where is the union?


----------



## OKW Lover

cmash95 said:


> and where is the union?


I wonder if the existence of the union contract inhibits Disney from paying a bonus to the covered CM's.


----------



## adam.adbe

https://9to5toys.com/2018/01/11/lenovo-jedi-challenges-review/

Looks pretty cool.  Not sure if $200 cool, but still.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> I wonder if the existence of the union contract inhibits Disney from paying a bonus to the covered CM's.



I likely does - certainly impacts giving raises.  You'd think if they went to the union and offered it though it would be fine - but dealing with a union definitely complicates things


----------



## vacationer1954

I don't think Disney is as successful as a business as Comcast so there isn't as much, if any, excess profits to share. We may like Disney better, but that doesn't translate into as much profit as Comcast gets, even though many of us hate Comcast!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Book Your Signature Photo Experience at Disneyland Resort!

You can now book Toontown in Disneyland or Cars Land at Disney California Adventure to have as a backdrop to take photos outside of normal park operating hours! This experience offers access to the land outside of posted operating hours for a one-hour photo session with a professional photographer and assistant.


----------



## OKW Lover

vacationer1954 said:


> I don't think Disney is as successful as a business as Comcast so there isn't as much, if any, excess profits to share. We may like Disney better, but that doesn't translate into as much profit as Comcast gets, even though many of us hate Comcast!


According to this article, Disney is doing OK.  https://stocknewsgazette.com/2017/1...oration-cmcsa-vs-the-walt-disney-company-dis/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kringla Bakeri closing for refurb in February 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/krin...osing-for-major-refurbishment-in-february.htm


----------



## Roxyfire

LSLS said:


> I do, and I agree it's not good.  But Disney Now does weird things (at least with all of our Roku connections).  There are times it won't load.  Times when I home out of it the audio just keeps playing.  It takes forever to load.  I usually need to log back into it at least once a week.  I mean, maybe it is just our Rokus, but it is just terrible.  My daughter won't use it for her Disney Junior shows, she still goes to the Disney Junior app when she wants something not currently on.



It definitely could be your Roku but it would be hard to say without buying something else that you (potentially) don't need. If it's constantly rebooting or none of the titles are loading in multiple apps, it's probably your roku. I got a FireTV Stick for Christmas and it's working a lot better but I wish it had the screensaver and hardwire connection like my roku did.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> It definitely could be your Roku but it would be hard to say without buying something else that you (potentially) don't need. If it's constantly rebooting or none of the titles are loading in multiple apps, it's probably your roku. I got a FireTV Stick for Christmas and it's working a lot better but I wish it had the screensaver and hardwire connection like my roku did.


We find the roku stick to be less user friendly and more buggy (I don't even know if that's a word lol) than our Firestick. Both are just sticks though that go into your HDMI port on your TV. The Roku stick came with our tv that we bought over 3 years ago so I don't know if newer Roku devices are better.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We find the roku stick to be less user friendly and more buggy (I don't even know if that's a word lol) than our Firestick. Both are just sticks though that go into your HDMI port on your TV. The Roku stick came with our tv that we bought over 3 years ago so I don't know if newer Roku devices are better.



Buggy is probably correct! I do have one of those, but my son uses it and seems to work fine for him. The Roku boxes used to be really good, but now they really aren't anymore and a lot of the streaming companies don't update apps on these older versions. So that causes problems too, especially if we're talking Disney and their IT issues. Of course they might shop their streaming out to another company to manage so I don't know. Still doesn't fix the fact that people expect these apps to just work and they are not gonna replace a streaming box or smart tv every couple years.


----------



## pooh'smate

LSLS said:


> I do, and I agree it's not good.  But Disney Now does weird things (at least with all of our Roku connections).  There are times it won't load.  Times when I home out of it the audio just keeps playing.  It takes forever to load.  I usually need to log back into it at least once a week.  I mean, maybe it is just our Rokus, but it is just terrible.  My daughter won't use it for her Disney Junior shows, she still goes to the Disney Junior app when she wants something not currently on.



I haven't had any problem with the Disney Now app on my Apple tv.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Minnie Mouse to Receive Her Star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame on Jan. 22


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mouseketeer Doreen Tracey Dies at Age 74


----------



## jade1

Mr. Mickey said:


>



Sounds like the Flight of Passage pre show narrator to me.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Coco wins "Best Animated Feature" at the Critics Choice Awards!

I feel like this is the 2nd of many awards for this amazing Pixar animated movie!


----------



## pepperandchips

vacationer1954 said:


> I don't think Disney is as successful as a business as Comcast so there isn't as much, if any, excess profits to share. We may like Disney better, but that doesn't translate into as much profit as Comcast gets, even though many of us hate Comcast!



 There are plenty of profits to show the shareholders, especially from parks and resorts (not to mention the gazillion million billion jillion dollars from Marvel and Star Wars box office). Based on the information released in quarterly earnings calls, Disney can definitely afford to be more generous. They are taking the calculated risk on paying low and seeing if they still turn this kind of profit. Not personally a risk I would take with the goodwill of my brand name but nobody asked me!


----------



## vacationer1954

OKW Lover said:


> According to this article, Disney is doing OK.  https://stocknewsgazette.com/2017/1...oration-cmcsa-vs-the-walt-disney-company-dis/


That's correct. They're doing okay. Comcast is doing great by comparison.



pepperandchips said:


> Disney can definitely afford to be more generous.


I bet most of the companies we work for could afford to be more generous with us than they are.


----------



## OKW Lover

pepperandchips said:


> Based on the information released in quarterly earnings calls, Disney can definitely afford to be more generous.


Yes, they should increase dividends.


----------



## mikepizzo

Mr. Mickey said:


>



I understand the point of Disney having Marvel Studios (separate budget, etc.), but Warner Bros. has more problems than that.

1.) It dragged it's feet.  The start of the Marvel Cinematic Universe started with Iron Man in 2008.  The DC Extended Universe (or whatever we're supposed to call it) started with Man of Steel in 2013.  Marvel was already onto Phase Two when DC was trying to get off the ground.  So to compete directly with Marvel was never going to work.  Warner Bros. was trying to play catch up from the start.

2.) The movies were just a general mess.  Let's put ourselves in a world where Marvel Studios doesn't exist and Warner Bros. is the only studio putting out superhero movies (the same movies they are putting out in this world).  In my opinion, they would still be panned because the movies just aren't very good.  It doesn't seem like they are building up to anything, rather, the movies seem like a transparent ploy by a movie studio to play catch up to another studio.  

3.) Too much studio meddling.  Trying to change the heart/tone of a film in post-production is not an easy thing.  Having to do multiple re-shoots, too much editing, etc.  Let the filmmakers be filmmakers.

I don't know, I prefer DC characters over Marvel characters, but the majority of the DC films are just plain bad.  I'd really like to see a Batman Elseworld universe, but I know that's not going to happen.  Not a big enough pull for general audiences.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

Two new Disney Dooney and Bourke patterns have been released - 'I Am Mickey' and 'Mickey and Minnie Love'

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/new-mickey-mickey-minnie-love-dooney-bourke-handbags/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Figment Dominates Limited Edition & Limited Release Pin Collection for 2018 Epcot Festival of the Arts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Custom Printed T-Shirts Available at Festival of the Arts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Late Showing of Disney's Spirit of Aloha Dinner Show Canceled for Jan. 13


----------



## afan

mikepizzo said:


> That's unfortunate.  We are going to Disneyland Paris for the first (and probably only) time this August.  Crossing my fingers this is open by then but I'm not holding my breath.  Anything in Phantom Manor that is drastically different from the Walt Disney World or Disneyland Haunted Mansions?



We're going in May and I'm bummed we'll miss it too.  I think it's supposed to be down for around a year if I'm remembering what I read correctly.  

Crushes coaster and RnR are down when we're there too. Bummed about crush to miss it and because it always has a long wait so that puts people elsewhere. No biggie on RnR since we'll be in wdw in Nov and cam ride it again there.  Hoping nothing else gets added but I know they did a lot before the 25th and then nothing really for a year so it's expected.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Exhibit on the art of attraction posters

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/photos-art-disney-attraction-posters-festival-arts-showplace/

I always miss the good stuff!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Two Federal Agencies Being Sued over SeaWorld Killer Whale Necropsy


----------



## BigRed98

Did Festival of the Arts start today?


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Did Festival of the Arts start today?


Yep!


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Exhibit on the art of attraction posters
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/photos-art-disney-attraction-posters-festival-arts-showplace/
> 
> I always miss the good stuff!


Anyone else notice the poster for the Skyliner at Epcot? looks great


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> Anyone else notice the poster for the Skyliner at Epcot? looks great



Interesting that they show it as an EPCOT attraction - wonder if they will make other posters for the other stations (or at least the DHS one)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Exhibit on the art of attraction posters
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/photos-art-disney-attraction-posters-festival-arts-showplace/
> 
> I always miss the good stuff!



really neat how they put the posters for the same attractions but from the different parks side-by-side ... also, while I maintain it is such a different attraction you can't really view it as the equivalent, but clearly Disney is saying Mystic Manor is comparable to the Haunted Mansion


----------



## bsj1701

mikepizzo said: ↑
That's unfortunate. We are going to Disneyland Paris for the first (and probably only) time this August. Crossing my fingers this is open by then but I'm not holding my breath. Anything in Phantom Manor that is drastically different from the Walt Disney World or Disneyland Haunted Mansions?

Almost like night and day to me! Phantom is so awesome! I considered a DLP trip this year and pushed it back when I found out Phantom Manor would be closed!


----------



## rafiki

Ryan (or anyone else), have you heard anything more about the Star Wars virtual reality experience at DS?  The VOID website has had time slots available for booking thru 2/14 since it first went up, but they have not added any dates after that.  I can't imagine there isn't sufficient demand.  We are going for the Princess HM weekend and our group would really like to do this.


----------



## rteetz

rafiki said:


> Ryan (or anyone else), have you heard anything more about the Star Wars virtual reality experience at DS?  The VOID website has had time slots available for booking thru 2/14 since it first went up, but they have not added any dates after that.  I can't imagine there isn't sufficient demand.  We are going for the Princess HM weekend and our group would really like to do this.


I have not heard about it being extended but it was very busy when I went last week. I would guess it is going to be extended. It is a lot of fun so I hope you get a chance to experience it!


----------



## PxyShan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Exhibit on the art of attraction posters
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/photos-art-disney-attraction-posters-festival-arts-showplace/
> 
> I always miss the good stuff!



This is like a walk through of the Poster Art of the Disney Parks book I got for Christmas. I don't see that particular book pictured, but maybe it was on the other side of the display. 

It's a fun display, but I kind of wish it was a gallery of concept drawings or poster art of attractions that never were. <sigh> a girl can dream.


----------



## FinnsMom7

PxyShan said:


> This is like a walk through of the Poster Art of the Disney Parks book I got for Christmas. Maybe there's a not pictured gift shop at the end selling the book?
> 
> It's a fun display, but I kind of wish it was a gallery of concept drawings or poster art of attractions that never were. <sigh> a girl can dream.


First photo of article shows stands with what appear to be different books and items so it may be a pop up gift shop.


----------



## OKW Lover

PxyShan said:


> This is like a walk through of the Poster Art of the Disney Parks book I got for Christmas.


I love that book.  Was fortunate enough to have my copy autographed by one of the authors.


----------



## vacationer1954

vacationer1954 said:


> I fear that combined with the earlier posts in the thread, this line could be applied to the monorail as well. At what point does Disney have to decide that (let's say just the Epcot) monorail is no longer worth the upkeep necessary to preclude it from becoming a PR nightmare?


Apparently, my words may have been prophetic:

Report: Disney World may discontinue resort's monorail system
Disney says report is false, no plans to end system
https://www.local10.com/theme-parks/report-disney-world-may-discontinue-resort-s-monorail-system

Actually, maybe it was my speculation that spurred on the report that this news article was referring to!


----------



## PxyShan

FinnsMom7 said:


> First photo of article shows stands with what appear to be different books and items so it may be a pop up gift shop.



Ah, I see that now. I was so excited for the posters I skipped over that one! I don't see that exact book, but I'm happy that there are Disney art books there. I love so many of them.


----------



## rteetz

vacationer1954 said:


> Apparently, my words may have been prophetic:
> 
> https://www.local10.com/theme-parks/report-disney-world-may-discontinue-resort-s-monorail-system


Screamscape is not a great source for WDW information.


----------



## vacationer1954

rteetz said:


> Screamscape is not a great source for WDW information.


It sure is surprising that the local ABC affiliate would use them as a source.


----------



## rteetz

vacationer1954 said:


> It sure is surprising that the local ABC affiliate would use them as a source.


Yes I am definitely surprised by that. Screamscape I find to be better for international and west coast parks than WDW or Orlando.


----------



## linzbear

LSLS said:


> I do, and I agree it's not good.  But Disney Now does weird things (at least with all of our Roku connections).  There are times it won't load.  Times when I home out of it the audio just keeps playing.  It takes forever to load.  I usually need to log back into it at least once a week.  I mean, maybe it is just our Rokus, but it is just terrible.  My daughter won't use it for her Disney Junior shows, she still goes to the Disney Junior app when she wants something not currently on.



So you don't feel crazy, this happens on our Roku, too, though it is better now than when it first came out.  I thought the old channels were combined into it and didn't work anymore.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Edison Is Now Open at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Angelina Jolie To Begin Filming “Maleficent 2” In April


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Ducktales, Rescue Rangers, Talespin, and Darkwing Duck Mugs Coming to Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Winter Summerland Miniature Golf Closing Earlier Starting Jan. 14


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Ducktales, Rescue Rangers, Talespin, and Darkwing Duck Mugs Coming to Disney Parks



Dang it, Ryan, I didn't read the "mugs" part of that and thought the characters were coming for a minute. I don't usually do M&G, but I would for Darkwing Duck!


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> I don't usually do M&G, but I would for Darkwing Duck!


Darkwing is sometimes out for runDisney races.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Figment Topiary at the Festival of the Arts

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/photos-figment-topiary-featured-2018-festival-arts-entrance/


----------



## MamaBelle4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Ducktales, Rescue Rangers, Talespin, and Darkwing Duck Mugs Coming to Disney Parks


Thank goodness it is the original animation and not the new crud.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Hollywood Studios extends operating hours for and after Memorial Day weekend...

*Uninformed Speculation
*
Since it looks like on HS extended hours, could this be a signal of TSL being ever more so close to being ready?


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Darkwing is sometimes out for runDisney races.



Yeah. You just have to get up far too early for me to do one. I did it once. Never again. If I did get conned into by my friends like last time, I'll just stay up that late.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> Yeah. You just have to get up far too early for me to do one. I did it once. Never again. If I did get conned into by my friends like last time, I'll just stay up that late.


Well I did just do it four days in a row so you’re talking to the wrong person


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Well I did just do it four days in a row so you’re talking to the wrong person



I know! Good for you though! Big accomplishment! I like running, but you know, during day time or night time, like normal people


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Talking Mickey is leaving the Town Square theater come May 2018. This is a cost saving move and non talking Mickey will replace him.


----------



## 3family

I’ve read some posts about a ‘possible’ Disney streaming service. I didn’t realise this wasn’t available in the USA. It was launched in the UK last year and has been available in Ireland since October. We got a year subscription as part of our WDW booking. It’s very good with a ton of content. The only thing missing is the brand new films but I’m sure they’ll come

https://disneylife.com/


----------



## MamaBelle4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Talking Mickey is leaving the Town Square theater come May 2018. This is a cost saving move and non talking Mickey will replace him.


Gaaaaahhh! Do we know when in May? I was hoping to take the kids to see him.


----------



## rteetz

MamaBelle4 said:


> Gaaaaahhh! Do we know when in May? I was hoping to take the kids to see him.


No end date confirmed yet.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Talking Mickey is leaving the Town Square theater come May 2018. This is a cost saving move and non talking Mickey will replace him.


Wow. I can see this happening though since on several of my trips, I have gotten non-talking Mickey. I thought it was a technical problem, but now I can see that being them trying to save money.


----------



## jtwibih

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Talking Mickey is leaving the Town Square theater come May 2018. This is a cost saving move and non talking Mickey will replace him.



That’s pathetic.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Talking Mickey is leaving the Town Square theater come May 2018. This is a cost saving move and non talking Mickey will replace him.


How does this save money?  There's still the same number of CM's.  The same costumes.  All it might save is a bit of wear and tare on the electronics that talk?


----------



## leholcomb

TheMaxRebo said:


> I likely does - certainly impacts giving raises.  You'd think if they went to the union and offered it though it would be fine - but dealing with a union definitely complicates things


I had a grievance filed on me once for giving union members a raise. Entire HR investigation for increasing their pay. One of the most asinine things I have ever been a part of.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> How does this save money?  There's still the same number of CM's.  The same costumes.  All it might save is a bit of wear and tare on the electronics that talk?


There is a CM behind the controls of the talking. So now you only need a handler and the person inside instead of that person behind the controls.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> There is a CM behind the controls of the talking. So now you only need a handler and the person inside instead of that person behind the controls.



That kinda sucks. I can see how a kid would be pretty wowed if MM knew the child's name or whatever it is that talking Mickey does. Seems like really tiny cost savings vs. the cool factor for guests.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> That kinda sucks. I can see how a kid would be pretty wowed if MM knew the child's name or whatever it is that talking Mickey does. Seems like really tiny cost savings vs. the cool factor for guests.


Agreed but this is Disney after all.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Agreed but this is Disney after all.



That's a ROI that seems like a dumb decision though. Happy clients are returning, spending clients. The "wow" factor vs. the cost seems like bad business to me which is why I'm surprised.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Talking Mickey is leaving the Town Square theater come May 2018. This is a cost saving move and non talking Mickey will replace him.



WOW I know something I will be getting a FP+ for in March


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Talking Mickey is leaving the Town Square theater come May 2018. This is a cost saving move and non talking Mickey will replace him.


Have you confirmed it is a result of cost saving? Or is it possibly the end of a test run on the concept?  He types as he dons his rose colored glasses.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Have you confirmed it is a result of cost saving? Or is it possibly the end of a test run on the concept?  He types as he dons his rose colored glasses.


I have it confirmed from a very close to the situation source. They are justifying it by saying guests get confused that he only talks at one location and instead of upgrading the other locations they’ll just cut this one.


----------



## PolyRob

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Hollywood Studios extends operating hours for and after Memorial Day weekend...
> 
> *Uninformed Speculation
> *
> Since it looks like on HS extended hours, could this be a signal of TSL being ever more so close to being ready?


Hmmm do I plan on booking a last minute trip if passholder previews are released OR proactively book something in June and secure FP+. Decisions decisions


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Enzo’s Hideaway opens tonight!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/enzos-hideaway-opens-tonight-at-disney-springs/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I have it confirmed from a very close to the situation source. They are justifying it by saying guests get confused that he only talks at one location and instead of upgrading the other locations they’ll just cut this one.


I have always found it strange that there has only been one location with Talking Mickey. The question I really have now is, will they downgrade the characters in the Castle Shows? Talking Mickey isn't in Fantasmic or in the parades.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have always found it strange that there has only been one location with Talking Mickey. The question I really have now is, will they downgrade the characters in the Castle Shows? Talking Mickey isn't in Fantasmic or in the parades.


No the talking Mickeys in shows, parades, etc. will stay as they are pre programmed.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Iger suffers a pay drop

https://t.co/yUPOMZmwIw?amp=1


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Marvel Gains Rights Back To Conan

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cbr.com/marvel-comics-conan-license/amp/


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bob Iger suffers a pay drop
> 
> https://t.co/yUPOMZmwIw?amp=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Dang it, Ryan, I didn't read the "mugs" part of that and thought the characters were coming for a minute. I don't usually do M&G, but I would for Darkwing Duck!



I do like that the inside of that mug reads "I am the terror that flaps in the night!"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Talking Mickey is leaving the Town Square theater come May 2018. This is a cost saving move and non talking Mickey will replace him.



Seems odd with them just testing talking Mickey, Minnie, and Donald at DCA


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems odd with them just testing talking Mickey, Minnie, and Donald at DCA


Disneyland and WDW allocate money differently for these sorts of things.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Disneyland and WDW allocate money differently for these sorts of things.



No, I know that - just seems odd timing .. but guess just another example if differences coast to coast


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> I have it confirmed from a very close to the situation source. They are justifying it by saying guests get confused that he only talks at one location and instead of upgrading the other locations they’ll just cut this one.


Still donning my rose colored glasses, could this be a semi concession that the concept isn’t worth the cost/effort versus a straight cost cut.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Still donning my rose colored glasses, could this be a semi concession that the concept isn’t worth the cost/effort versus a straight cost cut.


That’s possible. They’ll still use the concept in parades, shows, TV specials, etc.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Maleficent 2 to start filming soon:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/entertain...-2-to-start-filming-soon/ar-BBHXdHe?li=AA5a2k


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Talking Mickey is leaving the Town Square theater come May 2018. This is a cost saving move and non talking Mickey will replace him.


I'm puzzled about this, would it really save that much money by using a non-talking head instead of a talking head?  I don't have an engineering degree but it doesn't seem that this change would save that much $.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> I'm puzzled about this, would it really save that much money by using a non-talking head instead of a talking head?  I don't have an engineering degree but it doesn't seem that this change would save that much $.


It takes roughly 9 CMs to operate the meet and greet not counting management types.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> It takes roughly 9 CMs to operate the meet and greet not counting management types.


Thanks for the info, that certainly explains the cost savings!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Talking Mickey is leaving the Town Square theater come May 2018. This is a cost saving move and non talking Mickey will replace him.



Awww this makes me sad...we have never met talking Mickey...bummer.... I didn't realize that there was someone talking. I always figured it was pre recorded.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Talking Mickey is leaving the Town Square theater come May 2018. This is a cost saving move and non talking Mickey will replace him.



BOO! That is disappointing!!!


----------



## vacationer1954

3family said:


> I’ve read some posts about a ‘possible’ Disney streaming service.


The original plans for a US Disney streaming service are a bit up in the air now that Disney is close to owning a majority stake in Hulu: 
http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/hulu-disney-fox-deal-future-tv-streaming-1202640711/


----------



## OKW Lover

crazy4wdw said:


> I'm puzzled about this, would it really save that much money by using a non-talking head instead of a talking head?  I don't have an engineering degree but it doesn't seem that this change would save that much $.





rteetz said:


> It takes roughly 9 CMs to operate the meet and greet not counting management types.





crazy4wdw said:


> Thanks for the info, that certainly explains the cost savings!



I'm amazed at the number of CM's it takes to operate that M&G.  How many does it take for a non-talking head M&G?


----------



## beer dave

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Awww this makes me sad...we have never met talking Mickey...bummer.... I didn't realize that there was someone talking. I always figured it was pre recorded.


Pretty sure it is pre recorded-- there are just so many lines to chose from that it seems to be live.  There basically are four routines-- As far as we have determined.... they take groups into the show room sequentially so no one is in there past 4 shows to see a repeat.  they modify a bit and seem to have some "specials " they can throw in for special occurrences-- saw him speak japanese to a japanese group..... but the lines are pre recorded.  Never heard him say anyones name.


----------



## OKW Lover

Big changes coming to the Disney BOD as 4 directors will be leaving.  
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...dberg-twitter-s-dorsey-to-depart-disney-board


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Big changes coming to the Disney BOD as 4 directors will be leaving.
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...dberg-twitter-s-dorsey-to-depart-disney-board



Makes sense as Disney is getting into streaming and Facebook and Twitter are getting more and more into broadcasting live events ... and really makes the move a bit ago when they added two board members make sense


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> I'm amazed at the number of CM's it takes to operate that M&G.  How many does it take for a non-talking head M&G?


I’d have to ask my friend in entertainment.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Big changes coming to the Disney BOD as 4 directors will be leaving.
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...dberg-twitter-s-dorsey-to-depart-disney-board


GM has always been a big Disney partner so that addition makes sense.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> I’d have to ask my friend in entertainment.


That would be a useful bit of information.  Otherwise we have nothing to compare how much it costs for the talking Mikey vs the non-speaking one.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News*

*Passholders Get Dedicated Seating for the Disney on Broadway Concert Series*
We are bringing back our popular dedicated seating for the incredible _Disney on Broadway_Concert Series performances at Epcot International Festival of the Arts! If you wish to receive dedicated seating, please pick up wristbands at The American Adventure Pavilion on a first-come, first-served basis at least one hour prior to the show that you wish to attend.

Wristbands are available Friday to Monday from January 12 to February 19. Distribution begins at 11:00 AM and continues while supplies last or:

Until 4:30 PM for 5:30 PM shows
Until 5:45 PM for 6:45 PM shows
Until 7:00 PM for 8:00 PM show

Each Passholder may request a wristband for up to 3 additional Guests. You must show your annual pass and a valid photo ID to receive your wristbands. Wristbands only allow entry for one specific time and date—they cannot be used for other times or dates. Valid theme park admission is required.

Source: WDW website AP page.


----------



## Capang

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News *(I have not seen this reported. If it has, please delete it.)
> 
> *Passholders Get Dedicated Seating for the Disney on Broadway Concert Series*
> We are bringing back our popular dedicated seating for the incredible _Disney on Broadway_Concert Series performances at Epcot International Festival of the Arts! If you wish to receive dedicated seating, please pick up wristbands at The American Adventure Pavilion on a first-come, first-served basis at least one hour prior to the show that you wish to attend.
> 
> Wristbands are available Friday to Monday from January 12 to February 19. Distribution begins at 11:00 AM and continues while supplies last or:
> 
> Until 4:30 PM for 5:30 PM shows
> Until 5:45 PM for 6:45 PM shows
> Until 7:00 PM for 8:00 PM show
> 
> Each Passholder may request a wristband for up to 3 additional Guests. You must show your annual pass and a valid photo ID to receive your wristbands. Wristbands only allow entry for one specific time and date—they cannot be used for other times or dates. Valid theme park admission is required.
> 
> Source: WDW website AP page.


That is an awesome perk. Wish mine was activated to enjoy it.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> That would be a useful bit of information.  Otherwise we have nothing to compare how much it costs for the talking Mikey vs the non-speaking one.


It appears regular Mickey (sorry gonna ruin the magic here) has two Mickeys (rotation for breaks and such). Two photopass photographers and two attendants. One for each Mickey. 

Talking Mickey has that plus about four more people behind the scenes.


----------



## amalone1013

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News *(I have not seen this reported. If it has, please delete it.)
> 
> *Passholders Get Dedicated Seating for the Disney on Broadway Concert Series*
> We are bringing back our popular dedicated seating for the incredible _Disney on Broadway_Concert Series performances at Epcot International Festival of the Arts! If you wish to receive dedicated seating, please pick up wristbands at The American Adventure Pavilion on a first-come, first-served basis at least one hour prior to the show that you wish to attend.
> 
> Wristbands are available Friday to Monday from January 12 to February 19. Distribution begins at 11:00 AM and continues while supplies last or:
> 
> Until 4:30 PM for 5:30 PM shows
> Until 5:45 PM for 6:45 PM shows
> Until 7:00 PM for 8:00 PM show
> 
> Each Passholder may request a wristband for up to 3 additional Guests. You must show your annual pass and a valid photo ID to receive your wristbands. Wristbands only allow entry for one specific time and date—they cannot be used for other times or dates. Valid theme park admission is required.
> 
> Source: WDW website AP page.



DH will be so happy because wee didn't get a dining package for this this time.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> It appears regular Mickey (sorry gonna ruin the magic here) has two Mickeys (rotation for breaks and such). Two photopass photographers and two attendants. One for each Mickey.
> 
> Talking Mickey has that plus about four more people behind the scenes.


And times that by 4 correct? For how many rooms there are in town square.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> And times that by 4 correct? For how many rooms there are in town square.


Yep.


----------



## Ambehnke

Losing talking Mickey is such a bummer! This was easily the most magical moment for my kids... and husband for that matter! He couldn’t believe what was happening!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Monorail red is back in the shop. I have heard it is getting a new paint job as well. 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/photos-monorail-red-undergoing-maintenance-door-operation-accident/


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Monorail red is back in the shop. I have heard it is getting a new paint job as well.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/photos-monorail-red-undergoing-maintenance-door-operation-accident/


yeah paint....that's the problem with the monorails lol


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Talking Mickey is leaving the Town Square theater come May 2018. This is a cost saving move and non talking Mickey will replace him.



He seemed to be not working 1/2 the time, but my daughter really liked this.  Not very cool, Disney.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Custom Printed T-Shirts Available at Festival of the Arts



Great designs!


----------



## Lurkerin

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Talking Mickey is leaving the Town Square theater come May 2018. This is a cost saving move and non talking Mickey will replace him.



Not gonna lie. This one is gonna be hard to explain to the kiddos. They believe in the magic of Disney. Glad we just went in November.


----------



## Sweettears

Lurkerin said:


> Not gonna lie. This one is gonna be hard to explain to the kiddos. They believe in the magic of Disney. Glad we just went in November.


You could always tell them that he is visiting one of the other parks.


----------



## MissGina5

Sweettears said:


> You could always tell them that he is visiting one of the other parks.


He lost his voice, Ursula took it!


----------



## umichigan10

Lurkerin said:


> Not gonna lie. This one is gonna be hard to explain to the kiddos. They believe in the magic of Disney. Glad we just went in November.


The Disney suits cut out his tongue!

Ok yeah, definitely don’t tell your kids that....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Coco Available Digitally on Feb. 13 and 4K&Blu-ray on Feb. 27


----------



## Tigger's ally

MissGina5 said:


> yeah paint....that's the problem with the monorails lol



He did say as well.  In other words, fix the electrical work and while that is being done paint it "as well".  Actually, in Florida, good idea to paint everything way more often.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I posted this in the dedicated thread but thought I would post it here as well:

Just an FYI - saw on Facebook that people staying at the good neighbor hotels are given cards to allow them entrance into EMH but seems like the places are spotty with mentioning it - so remember to ask if you are staying there


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Monorail red is back in the shop. I have heard it is getting a new paint job as well.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/photos-monorail-red-undergoing-maintenance-door-operation-accident/


Strange that the picture shows it on a beam outside the shop.  Wouldn't the maintenance be done in one of the maintenance bays inside?  Perhaps the photographer caught it coming or going?


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Strange that the picture shows it on a beam outside the shop.  Wouldn't the maintenance be done in one of the maintenance bays inside?  Perhaps the photographer caught it coming or going?


It probably was coming or going. From what I know it is offline until further notice.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> It probably was coming or going. From what I know it is offline until further notice.


I think the concept is to make the red monorail into another color to diminish the safety concerns of the red monorail.


----------



## DisneyLiz20

rteetz said:


> Last Flights of Wonder


I loved flights of wonder


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> I think the concept is to make the red monorail into another color to diminish the safety concerns of the red monorail.



Walt Disney World is proud to unveil the all new Monorail Crimson!


----------



## Q-man

Sweettears said:


> I think the concept is to make the red monorail into another color to diminish the safety concerns of the red monorail.



I see a red train and want to paint it black./Stones.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disney Skyliner Concept Art for Pop Century & Art of Animation Resorts Revealed


----------



## jlundeen

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Disney Skyliner Concept Art for Pop Century & Art of Animation Resorts Revealed


I love how they draw in about a dozen folks hanging out around the platform.... real life would be so many folks lined you, you probably couldn't even see the platform....  ha ha

Do we know how many people they think these will be able to accomodate at any given time?  Seems like pretty longs lines would form pretty quickly if the cars only hold maybe 5-10 folks each.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> I love how they draw in about a dozen folks hanging out around the platform.... real life would be so many folks lined you, you probably couldn't even see the platform....  ha ha
> 
> Do we know how many people they think these will be able to accomodate at any given time?  Seems like pretty longs lines would form pretty quickly if the cars only hold maybe 5-10 folks each.


Each gondola will hold 8-10. It really depends how quickly they plan to dispatch a gondola to know capacity numbers. While there could be a line at certain times I can’t see it being any worse than waiting for a monorail. This theoretically should be better than that since it’s constantly moving and landing where as a monorail isn’t.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jlundeen said:


> I love how they draw in about a dozen folks hanging out around the platform.... real life would be so many folks lined you, you probably couldn't even see the platform....  ha ha
> 
> Do we know how many people they think these will be able to accomodate at any given time?  Seems like pretty longs lines would form pretty quickly if the cars only hold maybe 5-10 folks each.



Thing is though, there are cars coming all the time.  Figure a bus comes every 10 minute to any hotel and 50 people get on a bus. With two gondolas per minute at an average of 7 per gondola then in the same amount of time you would get 140 people on board.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> I love how they draw in about a dozen folks hanging out around the platform.... real life would be so many folks lined you, you probably couldn't even see the platform....  ha ha
> 
> Do we know how many people they think these will be able to accomodate at any given time?  Seems like pretty longs lines would form pretty quickly if the cars only hold maybe 5-10 folks each.



I am sure in the mornings there will be crowds to get to park openings, but other times it shouldn't be too bad as it is continually loading.  plus, there is the bridge there that I am sure they can stretch the line on to when needed so probably don't need as much waiting space actually in/next to the station


----------



## Gusey

Very cool shape, thinks it fits both hotel themes  Also, interesting to note the skyliner poster is no longer in the gallery at the Festival of the Arts, seems a bit odd.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Details on food and merchandise for Disneyland after dark 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/details-merchandise-disneyland-dark-throwback-nite-january-18/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Disney's Animal Kingdom Celebrates Hippo Birth!

Tuma (name of the hippo) gave birth to the first hippo born at the park in 13 years last night at around 10 p.m.

Source: Disney Parks Blog Article!


----------



## Q-man

jlundeen said:


> I love how they draw in about a dozen folks hanging out around the platform.... real life would be so many folks lined you, you probably couldn't even see the platform....  ha ha
> 
> Do we know how many people they think these will be able to accomodate at any given time?  Seems like pretty longs lines would form pretty quickly if the cars only hold maybe 5-10 folks each.



Doppelmayr has quoted capacity as being 3K/hr. 8 riders per car(capacity) leaving every 8 seconds(stated departure rate) is 3,600/hr. So, the quoted 3000 hourly rate is 80% of full capacity.

A bus holds ~50 people and a full one would have to depart every minute to reach 3000/hr. Thus conversely the gondola system can move a full bus load of people every 60 seconds or less. Or a full capacity monorail train worth of people(360) every 7 minutes.

Unless there is an issue then end of the day crowd is the only time you'll see any significant line.


----------



## TomServo27

Q-man said:


> Doppelmayr has quoted capacity as being 3K/hr. 8 riders per car(capacity) leaving every 8 seconds(stated departure rate) is 3,600/hr. So, the quoted 3000 hourly rate is 80% of full capacity.
> 
> A bus holds ~50 people and one would have to depart every minute to reach 3000/hr. Thus conversely the gondola system can move a full bus load of people every 60 seconds. Or a full capacity monorail train worth of people(360) every 7.25 minutes.


So since the skyliner is servicing four hotels to two parks. The bus system if a bus arrives every 10 minutes for each park at each resort would be 8 busses every ten minutes. Which would be 2400 people an hour. So if the skyliner can hit that 3000 seems like it would be be pretty effective. If my calculations are correct.


----------



## amberpi

Q-man said:


> Unless there is an issue then end of the day crowd is the only time you'll see any significant line.



Which is the case of any form of non-walking form of transport at the end of the night or after fireworks.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s Animal Kingdom Celebrates Hippo Birth


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Winter Summerland Miniature Golf Closing Earlier Starting Jan. 14


----------



## dina444444

amberpi said:


> Which is the case of any form of non-walking form of transport at the end of the night or after fireworks.


And the skyliner will be faster than just about every mode of transportation out of the parks at that time. I think they only thing that has similar or higher hourly capacity is the TTC to MK ferries when all 3 are in operation since they hold about 600 people each.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> And the skyliner will be faster than just about every mode of transportation out of the parks at that time. I think they only thing that has similar or higher hourly capacity is the TTC to MK ferries when all 3 are in operation since they hold about 600 people each.



Plus it should "feel" faster as it is continually loading so even if in a long line you will be moving all the time vs being in a mob of people and not moving for many minutes at a time waiting for the next monorail or ferry


----------



## skier_pete

TomServo27 said:


> So since the skyliner is servicing four hotels to two parks. The bus system if a bus arrives every 10 minutes for each park at each resort would be 8 busses every ten minutes. Which would be 2400 people an hour. So if the skyliner can hit that 3000 seems like it would be be pretty effective. If my calculations are correct.



And when have you seen a bus arrive every 10 minutes?


----------



## vacationer1954

And of course buses are subject to the effects of traffic while I hope we can expect that, once you board a skyliner, your trip to your destination will take a pretty reliable amount of time.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disneyland Resort Update – Pixar with a “P”


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bob Iger suffers a pay drop
> 
> https://t.co/yUPOMZmwIw?amp=1



Oh no...I hope he's ok :\



TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus it should "feel" faster as it is continually loading so even if in a long line you will be moving all the time vs being in a mob of people and not moving for many minutes at a time waiting for the next monorail or ferry



I hope so.  The line for the People Mover usually goes pretty quick, barring technical issues.  I'm still so curious if the transportation ideas for the original plans for EPCOT would have worked.


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> It appears regular Mickey (sorry gonna ruin the magic here) has two Mickeys (rotation for breaks and such). Two photopass photographers and two attendants. One for each Mickey.
> 
> Talking Mickey has that plus about four more people behind the scenes.



So 4 people at 4 sites, you get 16 extra people.  Say the park is open 9 to 9.  You are talking somewhere between $1.5 and 2k a day in savings.  I don't know, didn't they just tout that profits are up at WDW?  Do they really need the cost savings like this?


----------



## FinnsMom7

In discussing the Skyliner and capacity/numbers - are they factoring in strollers? ECV? I know for buses, strollers have to be childless and folded before boarding but new parents or ones not familiar with rental strollers I have seen hold up boarding 5-7 mins at times - and the ECV can be longer if the "driver" is not skilled with parallel parking.  Obviously all part of the resort transportation experience but a constantly moving/loading gondola - not sure if this was discussed and just curious.  POP is my typical resort so interested to see how this all factors in.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FinnsMom7 said:


> In discussing the Skyliner and capacity/numbers - are they factoring in strollers? ECV? I know for buses, strollers have to be childless and folded before boarding but new parents or ones not familiar with rental strollers I have seen hold up boarding 5-7 mins at times - and the ECV can be longer if the "driver" is not skilled with parallel parking.  Obviously all part of the resort transportation experience but a constantly moving/loading gondola - not sure if this was discussed and just curious.  POP is my typical resort so interested to see how this all factors in.



It's been discussed - though no one knows for certain the process.  They did say that the Gondola's will be able to handle strollers and ECVs and my understanding is they will not need to be folded up (just would not be able to hold as many people than if there weren't any.  As for the loading process, with these godolas they can be "detached" from the line at the loading station making it much easier to load - but until we see it in operation we won't know for sure the impact.

My guess is that unless there is an issue (like a bad ECV driver hits the door or something) the impact should be negligible - but we shall see


----------



## Fantasia79

If you can roll a stroller right in like a monorail, that’ll be really awesome.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> My guess is that unless there is an issue (like a bad ECV driver hits the door or something) the impact should be negligible - but we shall see



I have a hard time picturing this going smoothly on a continuously loading system... but what do I know?!


----------



## jade1

mikepizzo said:


> I'm still so curious if the transportation ideas for the original plans for EPCOT would have worked.



That also had a skyliner didn't it?


----------



## FinnsMom7

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's been discussed - though no one knows for certain the process.  They did say that the Gondola's will be able to handle strollers and ECVs and my understanding is they will not need to be folded up (just would not be able to hold as many people than if there weren't any.  As for the loading process, with these godolas they can be "detached" from the line at the loading station making it much easier to load - but until we see it in operation we won't know for sure the impact.
> 
> My guess is that unless there is an issue (like a bad ECV driver hits the door or something) the impact should be negligible - but we shall see


I guess with anything that is true, we will have to see.  But based on what I see with most ECV drivers its not promising LOL


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I have a hard time picturing this going smoothly on a continuously loading system... but what do I know?!



I think that's why they mention some can be detached and stopped.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I have a hard time picturing this going smoothly on a continuously loading system... but what do I know?!



We definitely shall see - and I am sure like a lot of things there will be some growing pains.  BUT while the technology is new to Walt Disney World it isn't that new around the world and they use them at ski resorts where people have to get on carrying all their equipment and in ski boots, etc.    Guess I am saying, I am sure there will be some hiccups but I think overall it will work smoother than some people may fear


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Roxyfire said:


> I think that's why they mention some can be detached and stopped.


I suppose I just can’t picture it — there would be a fair bit of demand for these being detached and stopped with the number of ECVs in WDW (if that’s what’s needed to get them on)... and if you’d have to stop the ones for strollers too, seems like a lot. I wonder how that looks/works in practice.

I think we’d wait to hear how it was going in practice before opting to use this over something else.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> I think that's why they mention some can be detached and stopped.



I have no idea if it will work the same, but this past summer we went to Bush Gardens Williamsburg and they have a sky ride and at the stations the cars detach to a separate rail and the workers hold the car completely still/steady wile people get on and then they bring the car back to a waiting spot and then when the timing is right (to keep the spacing) the car slides down off the separate rail onto the wire and then starts the journey.  So I am sure something similar could be used and worst case scenario if someone is taking longer than expected with an ECV or something they miss that "timing spot" and wait for the next


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> We definitely shall see - and I am sure like a lot of things there will be some growing pains.  BUT while the technology is new to Walt Disney World it isn't that new around the world and they use them at ski resorts where people have to get on carrying all their equipment and in ski boots, etc.    Guess I am saying, I am sure there will be some hiccups but I think overall it will work smoother than some people may fear


I don’t see skiers getting in with equipment as comparable to loading ECVs and strollers. Especiallly seeing how that often goes on monorails, boats and buses in WDW. 

Hope it goes smoothly, but I’ve not personally seen a comparable, so it’s a little difficult for me to picture.


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I suppose I just can’t picture it — there would be a fair bit of demand for these being detached and stopped with the number of ECVs in WDW (if that’s what’s needed to get them on)... and if you’d have to stop the ones for strollers too, seems like a lot. I wonder how that looks/works in practice.
> 
> I think we’d wait to hear how it was going in practice before opting to use this over something else.



I don't think you'd have to stop for strollers. They're not sailing by at 15 mph, they come to an absolute crawl. I've watched people dash with strollers onto a monorail car so I'm pretty sure they can up the difficulty a touch.


----------



## vacationer1954

FinnsMom7 said:


> In discussing the Skyliner and capacity/numbers - are they factoring in strollers? ECV?


I would suspect that would, at worst, be a wash - it would affect the numbers people posted vis a vis buses the same as the gondolas.


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have no idea if it will work the same, but this past summer we went to Bush Gardens Williamsburg and they have a sky ride and at the stations the cars detach to a separate rail and the workers hold the car completely still/steady wile people get on and then they bring the car back to a waiting spot and then when the timing is right (to keep the spacing) the car slides down off the separate rail onto the wire and then starts the journey.  So I am sure something similar could be used and worst case scenario if someone is taking longer than expected with an ECV or something they miss that "timing spot" and wait for the next



This is what I imagine too. I know people are skeptical but this isn't brand new, these vehicles operate all over the world. There's likely many scenarios that have the process broken down into tasks to be sure it can be completed before even considering to build these. With this being a high-profile project, they will need to put a lot more effort into training the CMs who work the platforms to be sure everything goes smoothly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> I think that's why they mention some can be detached and stopped.



I'm not an expert but in a lot of systems I have seen, the cars can be off the line for a decent amount of time - often you are waiting in your car while one or two are ahead of you waiting for the timing to get back onto the rope (almost like how there are planes waiting in line to get onto the runway) so even if someone needs a bit of extra time for an ECV or something I think it will work ok


----------



## FinnsMom7

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don’t see skiers getting in with equipment as comparable to loading ECVs and strollers. Especiallly seeing how that often goes on monorails, boats and buses in WDW.
> 
> Hope it goes smoothly, but I’ve not personally seen a comparable, so it’s a little difficult for me to picture.


Yea my hopes aren't high given how many ECV there are to load and how long that tends to take - although pulling into the gondola and just being strapped in not having to parallel may help a ton.

It would make a quick run back to the room when you forgot something easier, you know the thing will/should still be running every 15 secs or so


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Bob Iger Brought in $36.3 Million in 2017, More Expected in 2018


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Bob Iger Brought in $36.3 Million in 2017, More Expected in 2018


Lower than his 2016 pay so I hope Bob is doing okay after his pay cut.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Lower than his 2016 pay so I hope Bob is doing okay after his pay cut.



Welp, that explains why they need to get rid of talking Mickey


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Resort Update – Pixar with a “P”


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Downtown Disney in Anaheim

https://blog.disneygeek.com/2018/01/12/downtown-disney-pictures-from-1-12/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

NEW Disney Couples Alex and Ani Bangles


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Foundation Work Begins for NBA Experience at Disney Springs


----------



## saskdw

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Bob Iger Brought in $36.3 Million in 2017, More Expected in 2018



Well deserved, earned every penny!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Announces Upcoming Star Wars Shooter Exclusive to Mobile Devices


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Black Panther' Ticket Presales Exceed ALL Marvel Films in First 24-Hours


----------



## mikepizzo

jade1 said:


> That also had a skyliner didn't it?



Not that I remember (doesn't mean there weren't plans, just that I don't remember reading about it).  There was the people mover type transportation, but they also had different levels of road for different types of vehicles, and no traffic lights to keep the flow of the vehicles going.

The bottom level was for trucks for supplies:



The middle level was for cars with parking spaces for the hotel:



And then th etop level was for the monorail and people mover type transportation.


----------



## jade1

mikepizzo said:


> Not that I remember (doesn't mean there weren't plans, just that I don't remember reading about it).  There was the people mover type transportation, but they also had different levels of road for different types of vehicles, and no traffic lights to keep the flow of the vehicles going.
> 
> The bottom level was for trucks for supplies:
> 
> View attachment 295290
> 
> The middle level was for cars with parking spaces for the hotel:
> 
> View attachment 295291
> 
> And then th etop level was for the monorail and people mover type transportation.



Cool.

Have you ever noticed the skyliner in the EPCOT model seen on People Mover in MK?

That seemed odd to me, but there it was. Not sure how old that is though.


----------



## mikepizzo

jade1 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Have you ever noticed the skyliner in the EPCOT model seen on People Mover in MK?
> 
> That seemed odd to me, but there it was. Not sure how old that is though.



I never noticed that (so much to look at though )

I'm trying to find pictures, but I can really see any clear ones (understandably).


----------



## jade1

mikepizzo said:


> I never noticed that (so much to look at though )
> 
> I'm trying to find pictures, but I can really see any clear ones (understandably).



Yea I looked as well. It's on the far left rear of the model, so very hidden. Will take a pic in a few weeks, just thought it was interesting.


----------



## jade1

mikepizzo said:


> I never noticed that (so much to look at though )
> 
> I'm trying to find pictures, but I can really see any clear ones (understandably).



Actually, you can kinda see it at 2:18 on here-it's the flashing tower.

But, I think it's simply a "carnival" area, not really "EPCOT transportation".

But still interesting to see a skyliner on the outskirts of EPCOT from that long ago, and now there will be one.


----------



## mikepizzo

jade1 said:


> Actually, you can kinda see it at 2:18 on here-it's the flashing tower.
> 
> But, I think it's simply a "carnival" area, not really "EPCOT transportation".
> 
> But still interesting to see a skyliner on the outskirts of EPCOT from that long ago, and now there will be one.



Oh look at that, there it is!

You're right, it looks like it only goes from one side of that carnival area to the other.  

The Disneyland Skyway opened in 1956, so I'm sure they would have found a way to incorporate it into the original EPCOT somehow!


----------



## danikoski

For those concerned about ECVs on the Skyliner, I posted the info below on the Skyliner thread. It may clear up some concerns.



danikoski said:


> Below is a link to the cable car system in London reviewed by a gentleman who uses a power wheelchair. The London system was built by Dopplemayr. It is completely wheelchair accessible. The cabin looks pretty similar to what Disney has proposed in the drawings.
> 
> https://wheelchairtravel.org/london-cable-car-emirates-aviation-experience/
> 
> Also, there is information on the Emirates Air Line website (note:that's what the cable car line is called) that give dimensions and stats of what the gondola can hold.
> 
> http://www.emiratesairline.co.uk/faqs/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
I-4 near Disney Springs is currently shut down due to a car crash. Heavy traffic in the area of course.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> I never noticed that (so much to look at though )
> 
> I'm trying to find pictures, but I can really see any clear ones (understandably).



try searching for "Progress City" as that is what that model is called - I do think it is just part of the carnival area like you have since mentioned

One interesting note is that what you see while riding the people mover is actually only half of the model - it was twice the size originally

The blue line in this image roughly shows what survived the original model - also, originally there was a lot more lighting and moving pieces


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> try searching for "Progress City" as that is what that model is called - I do think it is just part of the carnival area like you have since mentioned
> 
> One interesting note is that what you see while riding the people mover is actually only half of the model - it was twice the size originally
> 
> The blue line in this image roughly shows what survived the original model - also, originally there was a lot more lighting and moving pieces


Its amazing how big the real model was.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Its amazing how big the real model was.



especially considering it was for something that was never built (and, in all reality, was never going to be built - especially after Walt's passing)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> especially considering it was for something that was never built (and, in all reality, was never going to be built - especially after Walt's passing)


Its amazing to think what this would look like today if Walt had lived and/or this had been built. I am sure it wouldn't look like the model totally but I bet many aspects would have made it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Its amazing to think what this would look like today if Walt had lived and/or this had been built. I am sure it wouldn't look like the model totally but I bet many aspects would have made it.



That is such a "what if?" - I know Micheal addressed it on the latest Connecting with Walt.   I still think even if Walt survived EPCOT that was built would be different than his original vision (and all his project evolved over time so I don't think that is a slight or anything) - "The Florida Project" definitely would be different than what we have today though!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is such a "what if?" - I know Micheal addressed it on the latest Connecting with Walt.   I still think even if Walt survived EPCOT that was built would be different than his original vision (and all his project evolved over time so I don't think that is a slight or anything) - "The Florida Project" definitely would be different than what we have today though!


Oh definitely. WDW would be very different today even if Walt lived another year or two. Oh well I like what we got


----------



## Mr. Mickey

*All Animated Marvel Sgows Coming To An End
*
*h*ttps://www.google.com/amp/s/screenrant.com/marvel-animated-tv-shows-ending/amp/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Another look at Harley-Davidsons move to Town Center

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/photo...-side-venue-moves-town-center-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bésame Cosmetics Features Snow White Make-Up Collection


----------



## Lee Matthews

Bit odd to be axing them


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Its amazing to think what this would look like today if Walt had lived and/or this had been built. I am sure it wouldn't look like the model totally but I bet many aspects would have made it.



It really would be interesting to see how different things might be if Walt lived into his 90's.


----------



## ej119

Is anyone excited for Maleficent 2? I feel that this is "Alice Through the Looking Glass" redux, where Disney had a "hit" film that was very poorly reviewed despite making a ton of money. Then it took forever to make a sequel nobody asked for too long after the original came out. 

I'm really surprised they're pushing forward with this film.


----------



## Sweettears

ej119 said:


> Is anyone excited for Maleficent 2? I feel that this is "Alice Through the Looking Glass" redux, where Disney had a "hit" film that was very poorly reviewed despite making a ton of money. Then it took forever to make a sequel nobody asked for too long after the original came out.
> 
> I'm really surprised they're pushing forward with this film.


Here we have Dory questioning the viability of a sequel?


----------



## Tam&Sam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Talking Mickey is leaving the Town Square theater come May 2018. This is a cost saving move and non talking Mickey will replace him.


That is really sad and disappointing!!! It was a unique and magical character experience.  They should be adding this technology to other character greetings and not removing it but it has become more apparent that Disney is focusing more and more on cost saving/revenue streams than the actual guest experience.


----------



## rteetz

Tam&Sam said:


> it has become more apparent that Disney is focusing more and more on cost saving/revenue streams than the actual guest experience.


It is sad but thats been the way for some time now.


----------



## writerguyfl

Roxyfire said:


> This is what I imagine too. I know people are skeptical but this isn't brand new, these vehicles operate all over the world.



I knew this was true, but decided to find out exactly how true.

According to Doppelmayr's website (the manufacturer), they have 14,800 ropeways operating in 92 countries across the globe.  It seems like they have plenty of experience in all aspects of these systems.  It's unlikely that Doppelmayr encountered anything unique with the Disney bid.

Source: https://www.doppelmayr.com/en/the-group/facts-and-figures/

As for ECV/wheelchair accessibility, the site says their detachable gondola systems (which is what Disney is getting) are compliant to EU Directives (CEN).  As I understand it, those EU Directives include standards for accessibility similar to the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA).

Source (pdf): https://www.doppelmayr.com/uploads/tx_vcs/Gondelbahnen2013_ENG-Doppelmayr.pdf


----------



## jlundeen

ej119 said:


> Is anyone excited for Maleficent 2? I feel that this is "Alice Through the Looking Glass" redux, where Disney had a "hit" film that was very poorly reviewed despite making a ton of money. Then it took forever to make a sequel nobody asked for too long after the original came out.
> 
> I'm really surprised they're pushing forward with this film.


Well, I and others in my family who saw the first one really liked it... but have no idea what the sequel will be...  history doesn't reflect kindly to many sequels


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ej119 said:


> Is anyone excited for Maleficent 2? I feel that this is "Alice Through the Looking Glass" redux, where Disney had a "hit" film that was very poorly reviewed despite making a ton of money. Then it took forever to make a sequel nobody asked for too long after the original came out.
> 
> I'm really surprised they're pushing forward with this film.



 Pretty sure Bob Iger only read your post as "blah, blah, blah ... MAKING A TON OF MONEY ... blah, blah, blah"


----------



## mikepizzo

ej119 said:


> Is anyone excited for Maleficent 2? I feel that this is "Alice Through the Looking Glass" redux, where Disney had a "hit" film that was very poorly reviewed despite making a ton of money. Then it took forever to make a sequel nobody asked for too long after the original came out.
> 
> I'm really surprised they're pushing forward with this film.



It killed over seas ($517+ million).

Get used to studios making films for mainly the overseas market (see The Mummy (2017) as a reference).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Toiletry Dispensers Being Installed at Disney's Pop Century Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Vacation Club Members Receive Special Gift at the Disney’s Fairy Tale Weddings Showcase


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Magic Kingdom Parking Plaza Flyover Construction Progress (January 2018)


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Toiletry Dispensers Being Installed at Disney's Pop Century Resort



Booo.  This going property wide or just values?


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Magic Kingdom Parking Plaza Flyover Construction Progress (January 2018)



Ok, I didn’t know this was what they were doing.  Great plan for traffic flow.  Glad they’d take on something of this scale for relieveing traffic congestion.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Booo.  This going property wide or just values?


Values and maybe moderates so far.


----------



## MamaBelle4

A smidge off topic, I know, but does anyone know (or can reasonably guess) if the 2021 celebration will take place all of 2021 or start Oct 1, 2021?


----------



## rteetz

MamaBelle4 said:


> A smidge off topic, I know, but does anyone know (or can reasonably guess) if the 2021 celebration will take place all of 2021 or start Oct 1, 2021?


If they follow the Disneyland celebration format it will likely start that summer and go into 2022. Of course Disney could do something completely different though.


----------



## MamaBelle4

rteetz said:


> If they follow the Disneyland celebration format it will likely start that summer and go into 2022. Of course Disney could do something completely different though.



Sweet. That would be terrific! I had hopes of going Sept 2021, but don't want to go that close to the anniversary date and miss everything.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MamaBelle4 said:


> A smidge off topic, I know, but does anyone know (or can reasonably guess) if the 2021 celebration will take place all of 2021 or start Oct 1, 2021?



I don't think anyone knows for sure, but usually the celebrations are for ~15 months so my guess is it would start like June 2021 and go through August 2022 or something


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

looks like Be Our Guest is testing using paper products during lunch vs real plates and silverware

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-testing-paper-products-during-lunch-service/


Not a fan of this move as I thought the use of real plates and stuff made it feel much more elevated vs other quick service locaitons


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Fantasia79 said:


> Booo.  This going property wide or just values?


I think it actually started at the Moderate level with Port Orleans Riverside. But it currently hasn't been seen, that I can remember, at the Deluxes.

FWIW the dispensers weren't at All-Star Sports in September.

I don't even know what other resorts aside from POR and now POP they are at TBH.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> looks like Be Our Guest is testing using paper products during lunch vs real plates and silverware
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-testing-paper-products-during-lunch-service/
> 
> 
> Not a fan of this move as I thought the use of real plates and stuff made it feel much more elevated vs other quick service locaitons


I stumbled upon this thread yesterday about the paper plates situation at BOG: https://www.disboards.com/threads/bog-paper-plates-only.3658276/#post-58689437


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I stumbled upon this thread yesterday about the paper plates situation at BOG: https://www.disboards.com/threads/bog-paper-plates-only.3658276/#post-58689437



thanks for the link - though conversation seems to be shifting to about dealing with peanut allergies


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> looks like Be Our Guest is testing using paper products during lunch vs real plates and silverware
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-testing-paper-products-during-lunch-service/
> 
> 
> Not a fan of this move as I thought the use of real plates and stuff made it feel much more elevated vs other quick service locaitons


Considering I just booked lunch there for my March trip if this continues I might change that out for something else instead.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> thanks for the link - though conversation seems to be shifting to about dealing with peanut allergies


Yes it has unfortunately as well as environmental stuff..well you know how threads go lol

I just more or less linked it since it had a first hand report of the new change.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yes it has unfortunately as well as environmental stuff..well you know how threads go lol
> 
> I just more or less linked it since it had a first hand report of the new change.



thanks, I do appreciate it - is always good to read the first hand reports directly.  Good to see it is just a test at this point.  I would assume they would still use the real plates for dinner and thus would assume they have the ability to clean plates there (dishwasher, etc.) - having two different types of plates seems like more hassel


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> thanks, I do appreciate it - is always good to read the first hand reports directly.  Good to see it is just a test at this point.  I would assume they would still use the real plates for dinner and thus would assume they have the ability to clean plates there (dishwasher, etc.) - having two different types of plates seems like more hassel


Agreed. And it's not all dishes being served in paper plates since the OP of that thread advised that the soup was served in a real bowl. It's uh an odd change IMO even though I haven't eaten there before. Maybe because it's a hybrid location where it doubles as a CS and TS since you're more used to paper products for QS/CS..but still an odd choice to me.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> thanks, I do appreciate it - is always good to read the first hand reports directly.  Good to see it is just a test at this point.  I would assume they would still use the real plates for dinner and thus would assume they have the ability to clean plates there (dishwasher, etc.) - having two different types of plates seems like more hassel





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Agreed. And it's not all dishes being served in paper plates since the OP of that thread advised that the soup was served in a real bowl. It's uh an odd change IMO even though I haven't eaten there before. Maybe because it's a hybrid location where it doubles as a CS and TS since you're more used to paper products for QS/CS..but still an odd choice to me.



I decided to cancel my lunch for BoG and go to Homecomin' instead. I think I'll be happier


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Considering I just booked lunch there for my March trip if this continues I might change that out for something else instead.


IMO lunch is ok there but incredibly overpriced. Dinner is expensive as well but at least you’re getting a sit down meal instead of sandwiches and fries


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge to Test Cash-Free Payment Options


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> IMO lunch is ok there but incredibly overpriced. Dinner is expensive as well but at least you’re getting a sit down meal instead of sandwiches and fries


I know I have done both. I prefer the dinner. I hadn't done the lunch for a few years so thats why I wanted to try it again.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge to Test Cash-Free Payment Options


Were there services that only accepted cash before? I am confused by this a bit.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'A Wrinkle in Time' Director Ava DuVernay Presented with NAACP Entertainer of the Year Award


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Were there services that only accepted cash before? I am confused by this a bit.


I was confused too.


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> Were there services that only accepted cash before? I am confused by this a bit.



It does seem weird. If you left off the "contactless payments such as Apple Pay, Samsung Pay, or Google Pay" part, it would seem like something re-posted from 10 years ago.


----------



## pooh'smate

rteetz said:


> Were there services that only accepted cash before? I am confused by this a bit.




I was confused too because when we stayed there in 2016 we used our Magic Bands to pay for our stuff.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Were there services that only accepted cash before? I am confused by this a bit.



I was confused too - do they mean that they will ONLY accept cashless payment, so no longer accepting Cash?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was confused too - do they mean that they will ONLY accept cashless payment, so no longer accepting Cash?


Thats possible but the article makes it seem like its in addition to cash so thats why I am confused.

Maybe @WebmasterJackie can clarify?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Wine Bar George Construction Update (January 2018)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Tam&Sam said:


> it has become more apparent that Disney is focusing more and more on cost saving/revenue streams than the actual guest experience.





rteetz said:


> It is sad but thats been the way for some time now.


I don't think these blanket statements are fair -- or accurate.  Every rational company does a cost/benefit analysis around different products/offerings.  Maybe surveys showed people really didn't care one way or the other -- or at least that they didn't seem to be so blown away that it justified the cost.

I can tell you that we visit frequently, and multiple times have said "maybe we should go meet TALKING Mickey"... generally followed by a "meh -- not interested".  Perhaps more people felt this way that some might think?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Well I pulled up the DIS's page for accepted forms of payments that Disney takes (I don't know how up to date this is):


Could the new pilot be that they are adding Apple Pay, Samsung Pay, or Google Pay and Disney Rewards Redemption Cards in addition to the list above? (Magic bands weren't listed but we know you can pay with that).

IDK have you been able to pay with Apple Pay, Samsung Pay or Google Pay before? Geniunely asking here as I don't remember/know as I don't use any of those services


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't think these blanket statements are fair -- or accurate.  Every rational company does a cost/benefit analysis around different products/offerings.  Maybe surveys showed people really didn't care one way or the other -- or at least that they didn't seem to be so blown away that it justified the cost.
> 
> I can tell you that we visit frequently, and multiple times have said "maybe we should go meet TALKING Mickey"... generally followed by a "meh -- not interested".  Perhaps more people felt this way that some might think?


Based on the info I have they aren’t cutting it due to guest surveys but that could be wrong of course. 

Yes every company analyzes things and cuts things that don’t make sense. However Disney at least at one point wasn’t your typical company. They would go out of their way to make sure guest experience was the best anywhere. Other companies and people would marvel at how Disney did it. While Disney isn’t bad by any means their guest experience has dropped and it’s hard to say otherwise.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well I pulled up the DIS's page for accepted forms of payments that Disney takes (I don't know how up to date this is):
> View attachment 295697
> 
> Could the new pilot be that they are adding Apple Pay, Samsung Pay, or Google Pay and Disney Rewards Redemption Cards in addition to the list above? (Magic bands weren't listed but we know you can pay with that).
> 
> IDK have you been able to pay with Apple Pay, Samsung Pay or Google Pay before? Geniunely asking here as I don't remember/know as I don't use any of those services


I know in the parks you could use Apple Pay and such. I’m not sure at the resorts but I would’ve assumed it to be the same.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Clarification on the contactless payment article! It is contactless only so no cash accepted!

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...ic-only-transactions-at-its-resort-hotels.htm


----------



## linzbear

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Clarification on the contactless payment article! It is contactless only so no cash accepted!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...ic-only-transactions-at-its-resort-hotels.htm


That'll go over real well with international visitors. Change wad of cash in Orlando for dollars, unable to spend it.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> I know in the parks you could use Apple Pay and such. I’m not sure at the resorts but I would’ve assumed it to be the same.



I used Apple Pay at Abracabar and at CG in late Sept. (ETA: I think I did at CG, but maybe not. 80% sure.)


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Clarification on the contactless payment article! It is contactless only so no cash accepted!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...ic-only-transactions-at-its-resort-hotels.htm


To be honest, I think this is a massive mistake. I am from UK and will always use cash when going on holiday in case of credit card charges and technology issues that could easily happen. I consider cash a good back-up for any tech problems that could stop payment via the cash-less options.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I know in the parks you could use Apple Pay and such. I’m not sure at the resorts but I would’ve assumed it to be the same.





amberpi said:


> I used Apple Pay at Abracabar and at CG in late Sept. (ETA: I think I did at CG, but maybe not. 80% sure.)


__________________
Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Clarification on the contactless payment article! It is contactless only so no cash accepted!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...ic-only-transactions-at-its-resort-hotels.htm


Whoa this makes so little sense my goodness. Like another poster mentioned about cash for international visitors.

But I found this part strange: "Although the resort will be cash-less during the pilot period, the resort will continue to accept cash for tips, and guests staying at the resort can use cash to add to their room charge capabilities."

It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## MamaBelle4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Clarification on the contactless payment article! It is contactless only so no cash accepted!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...ic-only-transactions-at-its-resort-hotels.htm



This is a terrible idea. Not only do a lot of international guests use cash, there are a lot of other people who choose to.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I decided to cancel my lunch for BoG and go to Homecomin' instead. I think I'll be happier



I would have suggested Geyser point if you were a little older and if they hadn't already changed the menu there as well.  Nice lil boat ride and all.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> I would have suggested Geyser point if you were a little older and if they hadn't already changed the menu there as well.  Nice lil boat ride and all.


Good suggestion. I do want to try that out some day soon.


----------



## saskdw

I'm from Canada. We charge pretty much everything on our Magic Bands when staying at WDW. It's actually one of the great benefits for us of vacationing at WDW. Not sure why I would want to carry cash around when it's not needed?

This probably simplifies things for the staff not having to make change for cash purchases.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Gusey said:


> To be honest, I think this is a massive mistake. I am from UK and will always use cash when going on holiday in case of credit card charges and technology issues that could easily happen. I consider cash a good back-up for any tech problems that could stop payment via the cash-less options.



If you get a magic band, just charge it and then pay at the hotel with cash.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Good suggestion. I do want to try that out some day soon.


We enjoyed i on our trip in September.  We did have great weather, was there when they opened and had great service and enjoyed the food and beers.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

saskdw said:


> I'm from Canada. We charge pretty much everything on our Magic Bands when staying at WDW. It's actually one of the great benefits for us of vacationing at WDW. Not sure why I would want to carry cash around when it's not needed?
> 
> This probably simplifies things for the staff not having to make change for cash purchases.


Well if you're tipping you're carrying around cash (like for bell services, etc as well as waiter/waitress);my mom is the rare person who prefers to tip in cash at restaurants while I haven't done that in years.

But on the second point about simplifying things I can see that but I'm not sure how it simplifies it much..other than your employees don't have to count up change--and in that case are they saying that's too hard to do that or takes up too much time? Cost-wise I usually see it the other way around where businesses don't want to pay the additional fees that Visa, Mastercard, Discover and AMEX charge.

The front desk will still deal with cash as you can pay cash to add to your account for MB purchasing.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well if you're tipping you're carrying around cash (like for bell services, etc as well as waiter/waitress);my mom is the rare person who prefers to tip in cash at restaurants while I haven't done that in years.
> 
> But on the second point about simplifying things I can see that but I'm not sure how it simplifies it much..other than your employees don't have to count up change--and in that case are they saying that's too hard to do that or takes up too much time? Cost-wise I usually see it the other way around where businesses don't want to pay the additional fees that Visa, Mastercard, Discover and AMEX charge.
> 
> The front desk will still deal with cash as you can pay cash to add to your account for MB purchasing.



 I always tip in cash.  Reason being I used to wait tables and it was always easier to just pick up money than wait for my employer to give me the totals of the charged tips. i ALWAYS make sure the one that I am tipping receives it from me too after seeing a thief take tips off  tables as people left hoop de doo many trips ago.


----------



## jade1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't think these blanket statements are fair -- or accurate.  Every rational company does a cost/benefit analysis around different products/offerings.  Maybe surveys showed people really didn't care one way or the other -- or at least that they didn't seem to be so blown away that it justified the cost.
> 
> I can tell you that we visit frequently, and multiple times have said "maybe we should go meet TALKING Mickey"... generally followed by a "meh -- not interested".  Perhaps more people felt this way that some might think?



Talking M, paper plates...I'll take NFL, D Springs, Pandora, 3rd TSM, 3rd Soarin, FEA, Pandora, TSL, G Edge, Guardians, Rat, Tron, Skyliner, POLY and GF DVC instead.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Good suggestion. I do want to try that out some day soon.



From my (albeit limited) experience, Geyser point is a great spot for a drink, maybe some apps, watch some sports (many TVs), etc. .... but not the best for a full meal if that is what you are going for


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Clarification on the contactless payment article! It is contactless only so no cash accepted!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/dis...ic-only-transactions-at-its-resort-hotels.htm



reminds me of a lot of the toll plaza's near me that got rid of all the toll booths and you have to use E-zpass (electronic device, like Sunpass in FL) to pay ... if you don't have that they send you a bill in the mail (the system takes a picture of your license plate) and the charge is significantly higher


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tigger's ally said:


> I always tip in cash.  Reason being I used to wait tables and it was always easier to just pick up money than wait for my employer to give me the totals of the charged tips. i ALWAYS make sure the one that I am tipping receives it from me too after seeing a thief take tips off  tables as people left hoop de doo many trips ago.


That's cool. But 99% of the people I know don't tip in cash as restaurants. Even my best friend who used to be a waitress (though she tips a heck of a lot more than I do--usually 30%-40%) doesn't tip in cash. Didn't say that no one tips at restaurants obviously as I mentioned my mom who does.


----------



## saskdw

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well if you're tipping you're carrying around cash (like for bell services, etc as well as waiter/waitress);my mom is the rare person who prefers to tip in cash at restaurants while I haven't done that in years.
> 
> But on the second point about simplifying things I can see that but I'm not sure how it simplifies it much..other than your employees don't have to count up change--and in that case are they saying that's too hard to do that or takes up too much time? Cost-wise I usually see it the other way around where businesses don't want to pay the additional fees that Visa, Mastercard, Discover and AMEX charge.
> 
> The front desk will still deal with cash as you can pay cash to add to your account for MB purchasing.



We usually go for a full 2 weeks. I leave the house with $500 US in my pocket. I use it for tipping Bell services, Taxi's, housekeeping, food/snacks at the airport, and the odd purchase. I usually come home with $100-$200 in my pocket.

Tipping at restaurants is done on Magic Band when the meal is paid for.

MY guess is that now they don't have to have all these CM's with cash floats to look after. I don't really care either way, I was just pointing out that most people probably just use their MB's for everything if they don't leave Disney property.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> reminds me of a lot of the toll plaza's near me that got rid of all the toll booths and you have to use E-zpass (electronic device, like Sunpass in FL) to pay ... if you don't have that they send you a bill in the mail (the system takes a picture of your license plate) and the charge is significantly higher


Around me the tolled road (I-70) in my state (I rarely go on that highway though as I don't need to) just switched one of their tolls booths out and plan to do that for more toll points on the highway soon with gateless ones so you don't have to slow down at all (the speed limit is 75miles per hour) but they also switched the lanes. It used to be only 1 or so lanes that take the KTA tag only (but we also found out you can use TX tag too) with the rest being mixed KTA/Cash/Card but now the majority will be KTA only. I don't know though if their plan is to eventually be cashless period like other tolled roads are becoming or not. I don't know or not if the charge is higher for billed-later situations or not but I know that's pretty common.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Around me the tolled road (I-70) in my state (I rarely go on that highway though as I don't need to) just switched one of their tolls booths out and plan to do that for more toll points on the highway soon with gateless ones so you don't have to slow down at all (the speed limit is 75miles per hour) but they also switched the lanes. It used to be only 1 or so lanes that take the KTA tag only (but we also found out you can use TX tag too) with the rest being mixed KTA/Cash/Card but now the majority will be KTA only. I don't know though if their plan is to eventually be cashless period like other tolled roads are becoming or not. I don't know or not if the charge is higher for billed-later situations or not but I know that's pretty common.



Yeah, i am around New York City and it is a lot of the major roads and bridges that are now all cash less

I know we go over the fee is $2.36 with the badge and $6 if they mail you at home, so pretty big difference


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

saskdw said:


> We usually go for a full 2 weeks. I leave the house with $500 US in my pocket. I use it for tipping Bell services, Taxi's, housekeeping, food/snacks at the airport, and the odd purchase. I usually come home with $100-$200 in my pocket.
> 
> Tipping at restaurants is done on Magic Band when the meal is paid for.
> 
> MY guess is that now they don't have to have all these CM's with cash floats to look after. I don't really care either way, I was just pointing out that most people probably just use their MB's for everything if they don't leave Disney property.


I thought about using MBs for everything but I had gift cards I wanted to use for souvenirs and honestly I like being able to keep track individually though I know you'll get a list of charges for MBs. 

I did wonder if this is a way to push more and more towards MB charging.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, i am around New York City and it is a lot of the major roads and bridges that are now all cash less
> 
> I know we go over the fee is $2.36 with the badge and $6 if they mail you at home, so pretty big difference


Yipes that sure is!


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> reminds me of a lot of the toll plaza's near me that got rid of all the toll booths and you have to use E-zpass (electronic device, like Sunpass in FL) to pay ... if you don't have that they send you a bill in the mail (the system takes a picture of your license plate) and the charge is significantly higher



GRRRR.  Don't talk to me about that one.  Here in lovely Illinois, the state with all it's ex governors in prison, someone thought up the neat idea that semi trucks could have the same license number as regular car plates (theirs does say semi over on the side of the plate).  After receiving two tickets from the state of Texas that clearly showed a semi tractor trailor as the guilty party, and sending pictures of my son's Dodge Avenger with the same license plate on it, we decided to pay the extra $15 a year and get him vanity plates to avoid the stinking hassle.  Those camera's tee it up, just happened to tee it up wrong. Right after getting the vanity, we got a toll charge and I either had to pay it or take it to our drivers facility where the #alwaysrealfriendlynot person tried to do nothing before having their arm twisted.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> I decided to cancel my lunch for BoG and go to Homecomin' instead. I think I'll be happier



I had a great experience at homecomin’ in August. Food is heavy but it’s really good.


----------



## pepperandchips

Tigger's ally said:


> I would have suggested Geyser point if you were a little older and if they hadn't already changed the menu there as well.  Nice lil boat ride and all.



We went to Geyser Point this weekend and the food was great. I think that WDWNT article bashing the changes was way off base. I even ordered the chili fries with chili on the side and thought the chili was actually delicious.


----------



## Bay Max

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Whoa this makes so little sense my goodness. Like another poster mentioned about cash for international visitors.
> 
> But I found this part strange: "Although the resort will be cash-less during the pilot period, the resort will continue to accept cash for tips, and guests staying at the resort can use cash to add to their room charge capabilities."
> 
> It doesn't make sense to me.



Now they can track where each of our dollars are spent.


----------



## mikepizzo

*News* (kinda)

The 'Enchanted 2' Script is Almost Finished


----------



## FinnsMom7

For those tipping in cash, make sure you are checking your dining plan allotments and room charges each time.  In December two different times we left cash (always 22-25% tip) and enough to cover whatever we spent outside of the dining plan (drinks) and the person charged our room for the drinks AND took all the cash.  At Ohana we left a $50 to cover two drinks (not the big pineapple ones) and the tip and yet they thought the $50 was their entire tip -


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> It probably was coming or going. From what I know it is offline until further notice.


Following up from my original comment and Ryan's response:  Monorail red remains sitting outside the maintenance bays.  Drove past there a couple of days ago and it was exactly where this picture shows it.


----------



## Candlelady

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> looks like Be Our Guest is testing using paper products during lunch vs real plates and silverware
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-testing-paper-products-during-lunch-service/
> 
> 
> Not a fan of this move as I thought the use of real plates and stuff made it feel much more elevated vs other quick service locaitons



This bit of news pushed me to cancel our lunch reservation in May.  We go back because it's nice to sit down with real plates and silverware.  The food is not that good anymore anyway so it's the perfect excuse to give DH on why we won't be having lunch at BOG.


----------



## Tigger's ally

pepperandchips said:


> We went to Geyser Point this weekend and the food was great. I think that WDWNT article bashing the changes was way off base. I even ordered the chili fries with chili on the side and thought the chili was actually delicious.



Great to hear!  I liked it and so did my wife.  Thinking that onne way to get her back to my favorite spot in the world (Territory Lounge) is to bribe her with food @ Geyser Point.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I had a great experience at homecomin’ in August. Food is heavy but it’s really good.


I know I have been there already


----------



## WebmasterJackie

rteetz said:


> Thats possible but the article makes it seem like its in addition to cash so thats why I am confused.
> 
> Maybe @WebmasterJackie can clarify?


I'm still working on this - I see that other sites are reporting it a bit differently than we are, but I'm not sure where they're getting their info. I'm working on a clarification for you guys. Sometimes it's really tough to get a straight answer from the folks on the phone, as we know.


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterJackie said:


> I'm still working on this - I see that other sites are reporting it a bit differently than we are, but I'm not sure where they're getting their info. I'm working on a clarification for you guys. Sometimes it's really tough to get a straight answer from the folks on the phone, as we know.


Thanks for working on it Jackie!


----------



## jade1

Tigger's ally said:


> Great to hear!  I liked it and so did my wife.  Thinking that onne way to get her back to my favorite spot in the world (Territory Lounge) is to bribe her with food @ Geyser Point.



Agreed, one of our fave retreats now. That Salmon BLT was amazing though.


----------



## dina444444

jade1 said:


> Agreed, one of our fave retreats now. That Salmon BLT was amazing though.


Agreed on the salmon. I hope they add it back to the menu at some point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterJackie said:


> I'm still working on this - I see that other sites are reporting it a bit differently than we are, but I'm not sure where they're getting their info. I'm working on a clarification for you guys. Sometimes it's really tough to get a straight answer from the folks on the phone, as we know.



wait, something new from Disney and there is some confusion about how it will work in practice?  Color me shocked!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

California Adventure Releases Menus for Lunar New Year


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
LucasFilm has released the synopsis of Solo 

http://www.starwars.com/news/official-synopsis-for-solo-a-star-wars-story-revealed

Still very vague and we still don’t have a trailer when this movie comes out in 4-5 months.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> LucasFilm has released the synopsis of Solo
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/official-synopsis-for-solo-a-star-wars-story-revealed
> 
> Still very vague and we still don’t have a trailer when this movie comes out in 4-5 months.


----------



## MommaBerd

Tigger's ally said:


> I would have suggested Geyser point if you were a little older and *if they hadn't already changed the menu* there as well.  Nice lil boat ride and all.





pepperandchips said:


> We went to Geyser Point this weekend and the food was great. I think that WDWNT article bashing the changes was way off base. I even ordered the chili fries with chili on the side and thought the chili was actually delicious.



I was really looking forward to trying out Geyser Point because it had gotten so many high praises. Then the article came out...but I’m very glad to get another opinion - and one that is positive.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> LucasFilm has released the synopsis of Solo
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/official-synopsis-for-solo-a-star-wars-story-revealed
> 
> Still very vague and we still don’t have a trailer when this movie comes out in 4-5 months.



My wife after Star Wars, “yea, it was good.  So, are they just going to keep making these until one flops?”

She also understands my marching band competitors show design flaws at a pace to which a National Champion was serious about hiring her to consult.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> My wife after Star Wars, “yea, it was good.  So, are they just going to keep making these until one flops?”
> 
> She also understands my marching band competitors show design flaws at a pace to which a National Champion was serious about hiring her to consult.


Yeah I was interested to see what they would do with this one but after all of these problems it’s almost doomed for sure. They probably are wishing they went with the December release too to give then more time. Unless they know it’s bad and just want to get it over with.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> LucasFilm has released the synopsis of Solo
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/official-synopsis-for-solo-a-star-wars-story-revealed
> 
> Still very vague and we still don’t have a trailer when this movie comes out in 4-5 months.



Maybe the trailer will come out during the super bowl or at least I’m hoping for that.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Full upcoming Disney movie slate 

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/0...about-the-upcoming-walt-disney-studios-films/

I completely forgot there was a Christopher Robin movie in development and it’s coming this year!


----------



## pepperandchips

MommaBerd said:


> I was really looking forward to trying out Geyser Point because it had gotten so many high praises. Then the article came out...but I’m very glad to get another opinion - and one that is positive.



Well in fairness they still did not have the quick service menus available to hand out... but instead of a cast member trying to tell us it was a secret menu (which is either kinda cute or totally obnoxious depending on your perspective) the hostess told us that they'd inadvertently been sent Captain Cooks menus, but that either we could check out the menu posted by the quick service or we could look on the app. The bison burger was one of the best burgers I've had on property. Perfectly cooked and great flavors. The waffle fries are also soooo good. 

The hosts and hostesses were happy to seat you where you'd like (within reason, I should think). From what I heard from a bartender, they were having problems with small parties taking up those big seating areas that can fit like 10 people, and I totally get the criticism of "it's a lounge, let us sit where we want to" but I also get that it's a popular place and it makes sense to organize the seating. If you're into adult beverages, I did agree with the wdwnt article that the bourbon strawberry cocktail was delicious!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Full upcoming Disney movie slate
> 
> https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/0...about-the-upcoming-walt-disney-studios-films/
> 
> I completely forgot there was a Christopher Robin movie in development and it’s coming this year!


The only movies on this list I'm excited about are Incredibles 2, Christopher Robin, Wreck It Ralph 2, and Mary Poppins Returns. I'm still not sold on Solo, but I'll probably see that as well.


----------



## ICTVgrad07

rteetz said:


> Were there services that only accepted cash before? I am confused by this a bit.


I'm confused with this too. What are they trying to do/prove here?


----------



## rteetz

ICTVgrad07 said:


> I'm confused with this too. What are they trying to do/prove here?


It’s completely cashless at the resort for this test. They are likely looking to save time, money (by getting deals with credit companies), and cut down on the work CMs have to do handling cash in various areas.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New image from Wreck it Ralph 2

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2018/0...m-ralph-breaks-the-internet-wreck-it-ralph-2/


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The only movies on this list I'm excited about are Incredibles 2, Christopher Robin, Wreck It Ralph 2, and Mary Poppins Returns. I'm still not sold on Solo, but I'll probably see that as well.


I’m probably going to see everything. I’m very interested in Wrinkle in Time and Black Panther right off the bat. This will be a big year for Marvel.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I’m probably going to see everything. I’m very interested in Wrinkle in Time and Black Panther right off the bat. This will be a big year for Marvel.


I'm interested in Wrinkle in Time. I'm just very confused by it. I never read the book, and the trailer just looks strange to me.

I'm not a superhero type of movie person. The exception is the Incredibles.


----------



## MamaBelle4

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm interested in Wrinkle in Time. I'm just very confused by it. I never read the book



Seriously, read the book. It is fantastic and because of the pace of the movie, things may not be explained with clarity in the film. You may miss subtle nuances if you don't read it first.


----------



## Capang

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm interested in Wrinkle in Time. I'm just very confused by it. I never read the book, and the trailer just looks strange to me.
> 
> I'm not a superhero type of movie person. The exception is the Incredibles.


I hated the book but loved the old movie. Super excited about the movie, though.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I hated the book but loved the old movie. Super excited about the movie, though.


Visually I think this upcoming movie looks great.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Visually I think this upcoming movie looks great.


Agreed. I just couldn’t stand the book, probably because I was forced to read it at school.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Agreed. I just couldn’t stand the book, probably because I was forced to read it at school.


Its been a while since I have read anything other than a text book so I think I want to give this one a try.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Its been a while since I have read anything other than a text book so I think I want to give this one a try.


Ha I remember those days. I’ve been stuck in Disney Wars since summer just reading and rereading. Lots to process.


----------



## MommaBerd

pepperandchips said:


> Well in fairness they still did not have the quick service menus available to hand out... but instead of a cast member trying to tell us it was a secret menu (which is either kinda cute or totally obnoxious depending on your perspective) the hostess told us that they'd inadvertently been sent Captain Cooks menus, but that either we could check out the menu posted by the quick service or we could look on the app. The bison burger was one of the best burgers I've had on property. Perfectly cooked and great flavors. The waffle fries are also soooo good.
> 
> The hosts and hostesses were happy to seat you where you'd like (within reason, I should think). From what I heard from a bartender, they were having problems with small parties taking up those big seating areas that can fit like 10 people, and I totally get the criticism of "it's a lounge, let us sit where we want to" but I also get that it's a popular place and it makes sense to organize the seating. If you're into adult beverages, I did agree with the wdwnt article that the bourbon strawberry cocktail was delicious!



I was/am looking forward to the bison burger, and as I DO enjoy an adult beverage, I will have to try that cocktail! Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## amberpi

MamaBelle4 said:


> Seriously, read the book. It is fantastic and because of the pace of the movie, things may not be explained with clarity in the film. You may miss subtle nuances if you don't read it first.



My mom has been teaching for over 40 years, it's one her favorites to teach and I think her love it gets the kids into it. I can't wait!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney's Blizzard Beach Water Park Closed Due to Cold Weather January 17-19


----------



## disneymath

Trying not to be cynical, but can’t help but think a factor in the “cashless” only payment test is yet more increased guest spending.  Think it’s widely accepted that people tend to buy more when they aren’t physically parting with their bills and coins. 

I’m Canadian and we tend to split between cash and credit whenever we travel.  We use our MBs at WDW for some things and cash for others.  I like having the option of being able to use cash when/where I want ... I would not want to deal with putting cash down on an account at the front desk etc.


----------



## rteetz

*News* 

SeaWorld Orlando Offers Free Admission for Florida Preschoolers


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Disney After Hours Event Returning to Magic Kingdom on January 19


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

We use our Magic Bands for dining and FP but always use our Disney Chase card to get the rewards and discounts. We always carry cash just incase we need it and our girls always want a balloon or a light up toy during the parade and they only take cash for those.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Black Panther right off the bat. This will be a big year for Marvel.



Yea did I read on here it sold the most tickets of any Marvel movie already? Talking presales.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Yea did I read on here it sold the most tickets of any Marvel movie already? Talking presales.


Yep


----------



## 3family

Another international visitor here. We used cards to pay for everything in the parks. I took out 200 dollars for a 2 week trip last August and that was enough (we stayed off site)

Cash handling is very expensive so it’s a win for Disney that way, but this should help customers track their spending too.


----------



## wnwardii

For the most part when I travel now to Walt Disney World or to Disneyland, I use a Disney Gift Card that I add $ to in between trips.  This helps in preventing a huge credit card bill at the end of a trip.  As far as taking cash, I don't like not having cash on me.  I am actually more frugal when I have cash on hand.  I also like to tip at restaurants with cash.  I have had some friends have their bills altered when they added the tip to the bill and credit card.  While this may not be a frequent occurrence, it is more difficult to change the tip value when there is a line through that area of the receipt that you sign.


----------



## andyw715

disneymath said:


> Trying not to be cynical, but can’t help but think a factor in the “cashless” only payment test is yet more increased guest spending.  Think it’s widely accepted that people tend to buy more when they aren’t physically parting with their bills and coins.
> 
> I’m Canadian and we tend to split between cash and credit whenever we travel.  We use our MBs at WDW for some things and cash for others.  I like having the option of being able to use cash when/where I want ... I would not want to deal with putting cash down on an account at the front desk etc.



That may be true, but I also have been avoiding retailers that don't take NFC/Apple Pay payments. The current environment of shady cashiers/skimmers/breaches leaves the consumer wide open not to mention the PITA it is to have to update CC info every 6 months because numbers are compromised.


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Full upcoming Disney movie slate
> 
> https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2017/0...about-the-upcoming-walt-disney-studios-films/
> 
> I completely forgot there was a Christopher Robin movie in development and it’s coming this year!



I'm really looking forward to a lot of the movies they have coming out this year. Both Black Panther and Infinity Wars look like they will be amazing. My daughter and I are reading a Wrinkle in Time together right now and are excited to see that. I also think the Nutcracker and the Four Realms looks like it could be really great. I do wonder about the Hans Solo movie...I feel like people are going to have high expectations because of their love of the character and I'm not sure if anyone can pull off Hans Solo like Harrison Ford...


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disneyland Update – It’s A WALL World After All


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> I’m probably going to see everything. I’m very interested in Wrinkle in Time and Black Panther right off the bat. This will be a big year for Marvel.



I can't wait for some of these movies.  To me, Black Panther and other Marvel titles show how successfully Disney handled the Marvel franchise.  Several years ago, had you told me that movies like Guardians of the Galaxy, Ant Man and Doctor Strange would be big hits I wouldn't have believed it.  But they were all successes.  And now it seems that Black Panther will follow since it sold the most pre-sale tickets, and the previews have looked fantastic.

This year, including Black Panther, I cannot wait for Avengers Infinity War.  I think that movie is going to be HUGE in terms of popularity and box office.  I am also very excited for Nutcracker and the Four Realms.  And of course, to end the year with Poppins will be fantastic.  This should be a banner year for Disney films.  Hoping that Solo is at least passable.


----------



## STLstone

amberpi said:


> My mom has been teaching for over 40 years, it's one her favorites to teach and I think her love it gets the kids into it. I can't wait!


What ages are the kids she teaches? My daughter was excited about the movie trailer, so I want to get her the book.


----------



## mfly

STLstone said:


> What ages are the kids she teaches? My daughter was excited about the movie trailer, so I want to get her the book.


I’m not @amberpi (obviously), but I recall reading it in 5th or 6th grade at school.


----------



## STLstone

mfly said:


> I’m not @amberpi (obviously), but I recall reading it in 5th or 6th grade at school.


Thanks. She's only in 2nd grade, but really likes to read. If she doesn't get into it, I'm sure my wife will read it.

Of course, I could always read it to my daughter, I guess...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Flyerjab said:


> I can't wait for some of these movies.  To me, Black Panther and other Marvel titles show how successfully Disney handled the Marvel franchise.  Several years ago, had you told me that movies like Guardians of the Galaxy, Ant Man and Doctor Strange would be big hits I wouldn't have believed it.  But they were all successes.  And now it seems that Black Panther will follow since it sold the most pre-sale tickets, and the previews have looked fantastic.
> 
> This year, including Black Panther, I cannot wait for Avengers Infinity War.  I think that movie is going to be HUGE in terms of popularity and box office.  I am also very excited for Nutcracker and the Four Realms.  And of course, to end the year with Poppins will be fantastic.  This should be a banner year for Disney films.  Hoping that Solo is at least passable.




With that slate of movies listed out, maybe another reason they are "burying" Solo where they are - this way if it bombs they have other movies to make up for it and it can become the movie "that shalt not be named" - but if it surprises and does ok then it just adds on to a great year


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mfly said:


> I’m not @amberpi (obviously), but I recall reading it in 5th or 6th grade at school.





STLstone said:


> Thanks. She's only in 2nd grade, but really likes to read. If she doesn't get into it, I'm sure my wife will read it.
> 
> Of course, I could always read it to my daughter, I guess...



I remember reading it in 5th grade.  My son is a voracious reader, and he powered through it in 2nd grade.


----------



## skier_pete

I don't get the reason for not having a trailer out - unless they are really worried about how bad it is...and in that case - why are they sticking with the prime May 25th release date?  I dug up an article that said the trailer is delayed because they've scheduled some pick-up shots for it, but if that's true it's almost more disturbing. Especially the way Disney likes to promotionally blitz their movies. (Think of the amount of times you've seen that "Wrinkle In Time" trailer.) 

I get the most excitement for Black Panther - the trailers have looked amazing. Ryan Coogler is another really interesting choice for director. We are heading for Disney the week it releases, so I don't think we will see it right away - can't bring myself to waste time at Disney sitting in a movie theater, but I definitely want to see it. 

And of course Incredibles - though still surprised there is so little out about that one.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I've never read A Wrinkle in Time. It was very common to read in elementary and middle school school but it wasn't one that my teachers had us read nor was it one that I had voluntarily read. I know my sister did though. I'll probably see the movie as I enjoyed the trailer just don't know yet about seeing in theaters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I don't get the reason for not having a trailer out - unless they are really worried about how bad it is...and in that case - why are they sticking with the prime May 25th release date?  I dug up an article that said the trailer is delayed because they've scheduled some pick-up shots for it, but if that's true it's almost more disturbing. Especially the way Disney likes to promotionally blitz their movies. (Think of the amount of times you've seen that "Wrinkle In Time" trailer.)
> 
> I get the most excitement for Black Panther - the trailers have looked amazing. Ryan Coogler is another really interesting choice for director. We are heading for Disney the week it releases, so I don't think we will see it right away - can't bring myself to waste time at Disney sitting in a movie theater, but I definitely want to see it.
> 
> And of course Incredibles - though still surprised there is so little out about that one.



We actually board a Disney Cruise ship two days after Black Panther opens so we will get to watch it while on the ship, which should be fun!

I too am surprised no trailer for Solo, though they do have three movies coming out prior to it that are getting a ton of buzz and a ton of millage out of the trailers for them - but still, even a teaser trailer so people get an idea of the look and feel of the movie, how the "new" Han Solo will look, etc. - doesn't take much to get people at least a little excited for it


----------



## adam.adbe

andyw715 said:


> That may be true, but I also have been avoiding retailers that don't take NFC/Apple Pay payments. The current environment of shady cashiers/skimmers/breaches leaves the consumer wide open not to mention the PITA it is to have to update CC info every 6 months because numbers are compromised.



The year of the Target/Home Depot/Michaels et al breaches, my card was reissued three times in six months.  I avoid stores that don't currently support contactless, and actively blacklist stores that deliberately disable or impede contactless when their systems are already set up for it.

Target does not get my business if I can help it.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

STLstone said:


> Thanks. She's only in 2nd grade, but really likes to read. If she doesn't get into it, I'm sure my wife will read it.
> 
> Of course, I could always read it to my daughter, I guess...



My kids listen to books they are not quite ready to read/or just feeling like coloring and listening on *librivox* or on Youtube.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I remember reading it in 5th grade.  My son is a voracious reader, and he powered through it in 2nd grade.



I think I will get the book for my daughter - she is similar (though now in 3rd grade) and just constantly reads.  Mostly she reads books that are at a 4th grade level so this might be a little bit of a stretch for her, but probably good to challenge her a bit (they get points for # of books the read so sometimes she goes for quantity not quality)


----------



## amberpi

STLstone said:


> What ages are the kids she teaches? My daughter was excited about the movie trailer, so I want to get her the book.



6th grade reading and english.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think I will get the book for my daughter - she is similar (though now in 3rd grade) and just constantly reads.  Mostly she reads books that are at a 4th grade level so this might be a little bit of a stretch for her, but probably good to challenge her a bit (they get points for # of books the read so sometimes she goes for quantity not quality)



I was the same and read it in 3rd with no issues. I think I read all the books mom could teach her 6th graders by 4th.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Re A Wrinkle in Time Book .....

if anyone is interested in getting the book, just saw Amazon has the paperback on sale (so it is even cheaper than the e-version)


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> Re A Wrinkle in Time Book .....
> 
> if anyone is interested in getting the book, just saw Amazon has the paperback on sale (so it is even cheaper than the e-version)



$4.99, Prime will have it here in 2 days!


----------



## Moliphino

My sister and I considered scheduling our Spain trip for the last week of April so we could see Infinity War a week early.  Unfortunately there were scheduling conflicts and it didn't work out. I'm so excited for Black Panther, Infinity War, and Incredibles 2. We'll also see Antman and the Wasp in theaters when it comes out.


----------



## LSLS

TheMaxRebo said:


> We actually board a Disney Cruise ship two days after Black Panther opens so we will get to watch it while on the ship, which should be fun!
> 
> I too am surprised no trailer for Solo, though they do have three movies coming out prior to it that are getting a ton of buzz and a ton of millage out of the trailers for them - but still, even a teaser trailer so people get an idea of the look and feel of the movie, how the "new" Han Solo will look, etc. - doesn't take much to get people at least a little excited for it



Oh man didn't even think of that.  We board the week after that.  Boy that ship could be loaded with high end movies.


----------



## STLstone

MommyinHonduras said:


> My kids listen to books they are not quite ready to read/or just feeling like coloring and listening on *librivox* or on Youtube.


Whoa... I had never heard of librivox. Thanks for that!


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Permits filed for restaurant show in Star Wars Galaxy Edge.

https://blogmickey.com/2018/01/permits-filed-restaurant-show-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Permits filed for restaurant show in Star Wars Galaxy Edge.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2018/01/permits-filed-restaurant-show-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


Is they anything that Disney is allowed to do without permits?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is they anything that Disney is allowed to do without permits?


Permits are usually required for anything that costs over $2500 I believe.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Permits filed for restaurant show in Star Wars Galaxy Edge.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2018/01/permits-filed-restaurant-show-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


This sounds very fun together with a character dining experience


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Permits are usually required for anything that costs over $2500 I believe.


Seems onerous to me, but what do I know?!  

ETA: But selfishly, I like it -- we get hints like this.


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> Permits are usually required for anything that costs over $2500 I believe.


Do we ever see permits for the stuff that gets built in California? I don't recall seeing any.


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> Do we ever see permits for the stuff that gets built in California? I don't recall seeing any.


Yes they are just not followed much by the sites who cover WDW. MiceChat for example will find permits pretty often for CA.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First 'Disney After Hours' event for 2018 now sold out


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Patent Has Disney Combine Merchandise with Interactive Super Power Attraction


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Central Florida Theme Park Injury Reports for 4th Quarter of 2017 Released


----------



## MamaBelle4

Is it wrong that I'm so excited that people on this thread are ordering A Wrinkle in Time?? I was so in love with the book, I really all of her novels I could get my hands on!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Central Florida Theme Park Injury Reports for 4th Quarter of 2017 Released



"Experienced Altered Mental Status on Forbidden Journey" ???


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Patent Has Disney Combine Merchandise with Interactive Super Power Attraction



I'm not trying it if it makes your hands catch on fire like this!


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> "Experienced Altered Mental Status on Forbidden Journey" ???



That's one effective ride.


----------



## STLstone

********** said:


> "Experienced Altered Mental Status on Forbidden Journey" ???


I'll be bewildered and amused by this all day. So, in a way, I guess my "Mental Status" has also been altered...


----------



## Tigger's ally

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is they anything that Disney is allowed to do without permits?



I'm pretty sure they can raise prices without a permit.


----------



## Tigger's ally

STLstone said:


> I'll be bewildered and amused by this all day. So, in a way, I guess my "Mental Status" has also been altered...



Unless you live in a perpetual state of bewilderment and amusement........


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> I don't get the reason for not having a trailer out - unless they are really worried about how bad it is...and in that case - why are they sticking with the prime May 25th release date?  I dug up an article that said the trailer is delayed because they've scheduled some pick-up shots for it, but if that's true it's almost more disturbing. Especially the way Disney likes to promotionally blitz their movies. (Think of the amount of times you've seen that "Wrinkle In Time" trailer.)
> 
> I get the most excitement for Black Panther - the trailers have looked amazing. Ryan Coogler is another really interesting choice for director. We are heading for Disney the week it releases, so I don't think we will see it right away - can't bring myself to waste time at Disney sitting in a movie theater, but I definitely want to see it.
> 
> And of course Incredibles - though still surprised there is so little out about that one.



If the reports of the leads not being to act are true, I'm thinking when they do finally release trailers, the trailers will keep young Han in the shadows...playing it off like they are trying to hype the reveal when in actuality they just don't want general audiences to know what they are in for...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> "Experienced Altered Mental Status on Forbidden Journey" ???


I read that on my FB and thought...umm that's a new one I haven't seen. I wonder exactly what that means to them. 

Were they thinking the Dementors were real or something? Were they on something that influenced their mental faculties like medications or drugs?


----------



## ErinF

TheMaxRebo said:


> Re A Wrinkle in Time Book .....
> 
> if anyone is interested in getting the book, just saw Amazon has the paperback on sale (so it is even cheaper than the e-version)



Thank you!  I just ordered the book, I'll read it and have my 6th grade DD read it as well before we see the movie.  She used to be such a voracious reader, but not as much anymore.  Maybe it's middle school, or being an almost teenager, but she will be motivated to read it since we'll then see the movie.  

I know it's not Disney, but Wonder was a such a great movie, and it was nice to have that book to read first before we saw the movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Patent Has Disney Combine Merchandise with Interactive Super Power Attraction



seems like an amped up version of the interactive wand experience they do at the Wizarding World

Wonder if this also could apply to Star Wars:Galaxy's Edge - I know there was some talk about being able to "use the force" in the land


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
Magic Kingdom Photo update

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/photo...ts-hundreds-new-souvenirs-many-mugs-hats-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Adventures by Disney Introduces River Cruise Down the Seine River in France!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Adventures by Disney introduces Southern California Short Escape

_The Adventure will showcase Disney-oriented icons such as the Walt Disney Imagineering campus in Glendale, the Walt Disney Studios lot in Burbank with a visit to the Walt Disney Archives, Disneyland (including an exclusive visit to Walt Disney’s famed apartment above the firehouse on 
Main Street, U.S.A.), and Walt Disney’s apartment.


Guests will even get to dine at one of Walt Disney’s favorite restaurants; the historic Tam O’Shanter that opened way back in 1922._


sounds really cool!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Adventures by Disney introduces Southern California Short Escape
> 
> _The Adventure will showcase Disney-oriented icons such as the Walt Disney Imagineering campus in Glendale, the Walt Disney Studios lot in Burbank with a visit to the Walt Disney Archives, Disneyland (including an exclusive visit to Walt Disney’s famed apartment above the firehouse on
> Main Street, U.S.A.), and Walt Disney’s apartment.
> 
> 
> Guests will even get to dine at one of Walt Disney’s favorite restaurants; the historic Tam O’Shanter that opened way back in 1922._
> 
> 
> sounds really cool!


So almost a smaller Backstage Magic? It does sound really cool.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Minnie Mouse New Balance shoes

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/new-balance-releases-new-minnie-mouse-shoes/


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Minnie Mouse New Balance shoes
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/new-balance-releases-new-minnie-mouse-shoes/


Nice! Hopefully there will be a Mickey Mouse Fresh Foam line. haha I would definitely buy a pair!


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Nice! Hopefully there will be a Mickey Mouse Fresh Foam line. haha I would definitely buy a pair!


I am confused by this as the runDisney/New Balance deal had ended. Maybe they are just doing non-running Disney shoes now? I have four pair of the runDisney ones.


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Adventures by Disney introduces Southern California Short Escape
> 
> _The Adventure will showcase Disney-oriented icons such as the Walt Disney Imagineering campus in Glendale, the Walt Disney Studios lot in Burbank with a visit to the Walt Disney Archives, Disneyland (including an exclusive visit to Walt Disney’s famed apartment above the firehouse on
> Main Street, U.S.A.), and Walt Disney’s apartment.
> 
> 
> Guests will even get to dine at one of Walt Disney’s favorite restaurants; the historic Tam O’Shanter that opened way back in 1922._
> 
> 
> sounds really cool!


It’s lining up that the trip ends on the day the wonder leaves the San Diego port so an ABD cruise add on.


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I read that on my FB and thought...umm that's a new one I haven't seen. I wonder exactly what that means to them.
> 
> Were they thinking the Dementors were real or something? Were they on something that influenced their mental faculties like medications or drugs?



True - why does the report not list the millions of people that reached an "Altered Mental State" during food and Wine. I guess that's not a ride.


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> True - why does the report not list the millions of people that reached an "Altered Mental State" during food and Wine. I guess that's not a ride.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I think I'm missing the point of the new Southern Cali ABD. Isn't that the exact same as the other?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I'm missing the point of the new Southern Cali ABD. Isn't that the exact same as the other?


Its a bit shorter and backs up with a Disney cruise so I think they are wanting people to do the Cruise and ABD together.


----------



## dina444444

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I'm missing the point of the new Southern Cali ABD. Isn't that the exact same as the other?


It’s 2 nights shorter, doesn’t include the Jim Henson studios, the whole stay is at the Grand, and it’s one full day in the parks at Disneyland.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Its a bit shorter and backs up with a Disney cruise so I think they are wanting people to do the Cruise and ABD together.





dina444444 said:


> It’s 2 nights shorter, doesn’t include the Jim Henson studios, the whole stay is at the Grand, and it’s one full day in the parks at Disneyland.



Ah I see now. I just read the article by the DIS and I don't believe it listed nights (or I missed it). I also completely overlooked the Henson studios.

If anyone is on the fence about this short one, I'd highly recommend. Even without Henson studios, you still get a lot of great stuff.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ah I see now. I just read the article by the DIS and I don't believe it listed nights (or I missed it). I also completely overlooked the Henson studios.
> 
> If anyone is on the fence about this short one, I'd highly recommend. Even without Henson studios, you still get a lot of great stuff.


Someday maybe I'll do it. I was thinking the other day maybe backstage magic or now this as a graduation present to myself in a couple years.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Adventures by Disney introduces Southern California Short Escape
> 
> _The Adventure will showcase Disney-oriented icons such as the Walt Disney Imagineering campus in Glendale, the Walt Disney Studios lot in Burbank with a visit to the Walt Disney Archives, Disneyland (including an exclusive visit to Walt Disney’s famed apartment above the firehouse on
> Main Street, U.S.A.), and Walt Disney’s apartment.
> 
> 
> Guests will even get to dine at one of Walt Disney’s favorite restaurants; the historic Tam O’Shanter that opened way back in 1922._
> 
> 
> sounds really cool!



Sounds like they cut the two days off the backstage magic tour and called it a new tour. However, I would argue that this has the highlights of that tour.

Looking at prices, it's around $2200 versus BSM which is $3500, so a way to get the best highlights cheaper. (I also can't believe the price, we paid $2500 in 2013, a 30% increase in 5 years - I guess that's Disney for you!)  

Anyways, if you are a big-time Disney fan and you haven't done one of these tour, try to find the finances to do it, BSM was quite honestly a highlight of my life. The Imagineering portion alone was worth it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Sounds like they cut the two days off the backstage magic tour and called it a new tour. However, I would argue that this has the highlights of that tour.
> 
> Looking at prices, it's around $2200 versus BSM which is $3500, so a way to get the best highlights cheaper. (I also can't believe the price, we paid $2500 in 2013, a 30% increase in 5 years - I guess that's Disney for you!)
> 
> Anyways, if you are a big-time Disney fan and you haven't done one of these tour, try to find the finances to do it, BSM was quite honestly a highlight of my life. The Imagineering portion alone was worth it.



i would love to do a BSM tour but it is pricey - so this could be an option (still not cheap, and no plans to get to CA any time soon, but more options is always good)


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Adventures by Disney Introduces River Cruise Down the Seine River in France!



I did this trip, not by Disney obviously, as it's one of the few cruises that interests me (the other is in Russia) and it's a great trip. I'm sure Disney does it well!


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Adventures by Disney Introduces River Cruise Down the Seine River in France!


We did a Viking River cruise that was very similar to this a couple of years ago.  Really nice cruise and great opportunity to see Paris and DL Paris with some extra days before or after.  



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Adventures by Disney introduces Southern California Short Escape
> 
> _The Adventure will showcase Disney-oriented icons such as the Walt Disney Imagineering campus in Glendale, the Walt Disney Studios lot in Burbank with a visit to the Walt Disney Archives, Disneyland (including an exclusive visit to Walt Disney’s famed apartment above the firehouse on
> Main Street, U.S.A.), and Walt Disney’s apartment.
> 
> 
> Guests will even get to dine at one of Walt Disney’s favorite restaurants; the historic Tam O’Shanter that opened way back in 1922._
> 
> 
> sounds really cool!





rteetz said:


> So almost a smaller Backstage Magic? It does sound really cool.


As @rteetz and others have noted, this sounds like BSM without Hollywood.  Not a bad trade off for a shorter trip.  IMHO, the Hollywood section of this tour is pretty weak.  Perhaps missing the Jim Henson Studio part is a real negative, but the remainder is merely an interesting prelude to the meat of that tour.  Remains to be seen what else is cut out of the rest of it...


----------



## skier_pete

OKW Lover said:


> As @rteetz and others have noted, this sounds like BSM without Hollywood.  Not a bad trade off for a shorter trip.  IMHO, the Hollywood section of this tour is pretty weak.  Perhaps missing the Jim Henson Studio part is a real negative, but the remainder is merely an interesting prelude to the meat of that tour.  Remains to be seen what else is cut out of the rest of it...



It cuts the Hollywood day, and it's also shorter time at Disneyland. It keeps the most important day, the Imagineering and the Studio tour, and if it still includes some backstage stuff at Disneyland (I didn't look that close) it would probably contain about 85% of the best stuff of the trip. (The first day at El Captian and Henson studios and such is great, but not A+++ level like the rest.)  I mean, I get why people don't do it for the cost, it still ranks as the fourth most expensive vacation we ever took, and the ones above it were all at least 11 days and this was only 6, but so, so worth it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OKW Lover said:


> As @rteetz and others have noted, this sounds like BSM without Hollywood.  Not a bad trade off for a shorter trip.  IMHO, the Hollywood section of this tour is pretty weak.  Perhaps missing the Jim Henson Studio part is a real negative, but the remainder is merely an interesting prelude to the meat of that tour.  Remains to be seen what else is cut out of the rest of it...





********** said:


> It cuts the Hollywood day, and it's also shorter time at Disneyland. It keeps the most important day, the Imagineering and the Studio tour, and if it still includes some backstage stuff at Disneyland (I didn't look that close) it would probably contain about 85% of the best stuff of the trip. (The first day at El Captian and Henson studios and such is great, but not A+++ level like the rest.)  I mean, I get why people don't do it for the cost, it still ranks as the fourth most expensive vacation we ever took, and the ones above it were all at least 11 days and this was only 6, but so, so worth it.



The Jim Henson studio was in no way a highlight for me. It was neat to get to go inside and interact with a puppeteer and hear the stories, but there really wasn't any Muppet stuff there.

My ABD backstage magic was probably the best vacation I ever took. We still are friendly with and meet up with about 10 people we met on the trip. 

Imagineering was probably the best thing ever. I still have my Lucky autograph in a place of prominence.


----------



## tarak

********** said:


> It cuts the Hollywood day, and it's also shorter time at Disneyland. It keeps the most important day, the Imagineering and the Studio tour, and if it still includes some backstage stuff at Disneyland (I didn't look that close) it would probably contain about 85% of the best stuff of the trip. (The first day at El Captian and Henson studios and such is great, but not A+++ level like the rest.)  I mean, I get why people don't do it for the cost, it still ranks as the fourth most expensive vacation we ever took, and the ones above it were all at least 11 days and this was only 6, but so, so worth it.



I’ve been wanting to take an ABD trip for ages. The cost always gets me, but I’ve heard nothing but great things about them.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Magic Kingdom Photo update
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/photo...ts-hundreds-new-souvenirs-many-mugs-hats-etc/



Those Mickey mugs look like he’s in an altered mental status.

And the Lichtenstein estate might be owed some money on that design.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

The thing with that tour is that, while I’d LOVE to do it, it’s hard to justify spending $4,400 when we live here.... but I don’t know of another way to get some of those experiences without it :/


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Disney’s Vero Beach resort opened in 1996


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I am confused by this as the runDisney/New Balance deal had ended. Maybe they are just doing non-running Disney shoes now? I have four pair of the runDisney ones.


I have seen some of those, they are so cool! I may or may not have looked on ebay at the Toy Story Midway Mania! ones... haha


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> I have seen some of those, they are so cool! I may or may not have looked on ebay at the Toy Story Midway Mania! ones... haha


I have Donald, Goofy, Space Mountain, and Dumbo.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I have Donald, Goofy, Space Mountain, and Dumbo.


I just looked them up. They are all so cool! I bet they are probably a lot more comfortable than those vans too.


----------



## rteetz

*News/Rumor*

According to a poster on WDWMagic Mickey's Not So Scary will begin August 24th and have three parties in August. The 2PM parade test and 6PM party start test worked well so that will continue as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor*
> 
> According to a poster on WDWMagic Mickey's Not So Scary will begin August 24th and have three parties in August. The 2PM parade test and 6PM party start test worked well so that will continue as well.



We've been tossing around doing a trip that last week of August ... never crossed my mind we could go to a Halloween party


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor*
> 
> According to a poster on WDWMagic Mickey's Not So Scary will begin August 24th and have three parties in August. The 2PM parade test and 6PM party start test worked well so that will continue as well.


By this trend 4th of July weekend should have Halloween parties in what 10 years?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> By this trend 4th of July weekend should have Halloween parties in what 10 years?



Maybe they should add Easter parties or something, and then they can be like EPCOT and just have each festival/party season run into each other so there is something going on year-round


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe they should add Easter parties or something, and then they can be like EPCOT and just have each festival/party season run into each other so there is something going on year-round


They are working on it. Having 2 tickets per day definitely seems like the goal. Especially as one of those tickets is "non-discounted" even if you visit for multiple days. Think about it this way, if you come for a week, that 6th and 7th day ticket isn't really all that valuable to Disney. The discounted price is minimal compared to one day tickets. The hard ticket parties though? Those prices are almost full freight for 1 day without hopper. It's a huge benefit to get someone to buy those tickets, even if they drop a 6th or 7th day.

I freaking hate the way Disney is turning MK into a 2 ticket day, but people seem to love it. Personally, after going to MVMCP, I wouldn't do it again. It just wasn't that special for me. But clearly I'm not in the majority since demand for these parties is massive.


----------



## LSLS

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe they should add Easter parties or something, and then they can be like EPCOT and just have each festival/party season run into each other so there is something going on year-round



That or tickets are just going to become half day tickets.  Buy your tickets til 4, it's $100 if you want to stay after that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> They are working on it. Having 2 tickets per day definitely seems like the goal. Especially as one of those tickets is "non-discounted" even if you visit for multiple days. Think about it this way, if you come for a week, that 6th and 7th day ticket isn't really all that valuable to Disney. The discounted price is minimal compared to one day tickets. The hard ticket parties though? Those prices are almost full freight for 1 day without hopper. It's a huge benefit to get someone to buy those tickets, even if they drop a 6th or 7th day.
> 
> I freaking hate the way Disney is turning MK into a 2 ticket day, but people seem to love it. Personally, after going to MVMCP, I wouldn't do it again. It just wasn't that special for me. But clearly I'm not in the majority since demand for these parties is massive.



honestly that is one reason we have never done either the Halloween or Christmas parties - just mentally I have trouble dealing with "wait, I paid for tickets for the week, why do I need to pay for another ticket to get in?" - I know you don't have to have a regular ticket for the day you do the party and can use the party ticket to come in at 4, but like you said, once you get up to like 5 days adding days 6 and 7 are very inexpensive


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> honestly that is one reason we have never done either the Halloween or Christmas parties - just mentally I have trouble dealing with "wait, I paid for tickets for the week, why do I need to pay for another ticket to get in?" - I know you don't have to have a regular ticket for the day you do the party and can use the party ticket to come in at 4, but like you said, once you get up to like 5 days adding days 6 and 7 are very inexpensive



Same for us. We've gone during Christmas or Halloween season for the past 7 years in a row and have never done a party and have no plans to in the future.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe they should add Easter parties or something, and then they can be like EPCOT and just have each festival/party season run into each other so there is something going on year-round


“Welcome to our Presidents’ Day patriotic party, where you can dance off with your favorite commander and chief in liberty square, view a special ‘family feud’ edition of the hall of presidents, and snack on special American themed goodies for a cool price of 99.95!”

Guess I should’ve majored in marketing and hopped on the Disney train huh?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm really surprised that Disney hasn't brought back the Princess and Pirates party to MK.

Or better yet, make a Villains take over the MK extra ticket event for those slow months of January-early March. I think a big reason the Villain's party in DHS failed is because those CMs and managers or whatever weren't used to separate ticket party crowds.


----------



## jbeyes

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor*
> 
> According to a poster on WDWMagic Mickey's Not So Scary will begin August 24th and have three parties in August. The 2PM parade test and 6PM party start test worked well so that will continue as well.



August 24th is currently the day we head home from our WDW trip this year. We already have our 5 day tickets and a rough itinerary, and I'm thinking I might consider extending a day & getting another (1/2) park day for Halloween in August as unseasonal as that would be. Maybe we could sneak along the costumes & surprise the kids with the extra day and be amused at their confusion over going trick-or-treating at DW before they even go back to school .


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Minnie is Set to #RockTheDots at Disney Springs and Downtown Disney on January 21


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Shanghai Disney Resort Celebrates Chinese New Year with Traditional Experiences and Distinctive Offerings as the Year of the Dog Begins


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Limited Release YesterEars T-Shirts and MagicBand


----------



## rteetz

*News*

All Main Feature Pools at Walt Disney World Closed Jan. 18 Due to Cold Weather


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's All-Star Resorts to Begin On-Site Registered Nurse Pilot Beginning Jan. 22


----------



## Roxyfire

umichigan10 said:


> “Welcome to our Presidents’ Day patriotic party, where you can dance off with your favorite commander and chief in liberty square, view a special ‘family feud’ edition of the hall of presidents, and snack on special American themed goodies for a cool price of 99.95!”
> 
> Guess I should’ve majored in marketing and hopped on the Disney train huh?



Now that sounds fun! Just needs a stage show with Presidents, shoehorned with Elsa, Olaf, and Darth Vader so the kids don't get bored


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> All Main Feature Pools at Walt Disney World Closed Jan. 18 Due to Cold Weather



I figured you would have taken all the cold with you back to Wisky?


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's All-Star Resorts to Begin On-Site Registered Nurse Pilot Beginning Jan. 22



Sure hope my BSN/RN daughter doesn't see this!  Would probably fit nicely into her "perfect job" category.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> Now that sounds fun! Just needs a stage show with Presidents, shoehorned with Elsa, Olaf, and Darth Vader so the kids don't get bored



Re-enacting the Aaron Burr/Alexander Hamilton duel - but with Lightsabers!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



still seems odd they themed it to Rex vs just leaving it as the RC Racer that Hong Kong has


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> I figured you would have taken all the cold with you back to Wisky?


Apparently not...


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's All-Star Resorts to Begin On-Site Registered Nurse Pilot Beginning Jan. 22


It would have been nice to have medical expertise during our last trip to Beach Club last fall, when I broke my pinky toe while unpacking the very first night (caught it on the corner wall between sleeping area and bathroom.  Rather than take the time to go to the hospital for an x-ray, and assuming that the treatment was going to be wrapping and icing it anyway, that's what I did.  But it did slow us down a bit.

It would be have nice to have onsite advice to confirm what I was doing was the correct approach.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> I figured you would have taken all the cold with you back to Wisky?



The important thing is that we have enough whiskey to go with the cold


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> The important thing is that we have enough whiskey to go with the cold



Had a crappy chest cold the last week.  Only thing keeping me sane is the Hot Totty at the end of the day.


----------



## skier_pete

Fantasia79 said:


> Those Mickey mugs look like he’s in an altered mental status.



Must've just ridden Forbidden Journey...


----------



## MamaBelle4

umichigan10 said:


> “Welcome to our Presidents’ Day patriotic party, where you can dance off with your favorite commander and chief in liberty square, view a special ‘family feud’ edition of the hall of presidents, and snack on special American themed goodies for a cool price of 99.95!”
> 
> Guess I should’ve majored in marketing and hopped on the Disney train huh?


OH MY GOSH I AM SO IN! Is it wrong I would be more tempted to pay for that than Christmas or Halloween parties?? 

A dance off with Teddy Roosevelt (that I'd be guaranteed to lose) YES PLEASE!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Voodoo Doughnut to open at Universal Citywalk this spring

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/citywa...doo-doughnut-opening-at-citywalk-this-spring/


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> honestly that is one reason we have never done either the Halloween or Christmas parties - just mentally I have trouble dealing with "wait, I paid for tickets for the week, why do I need to pay for another ticket to get in?" - I know you don't have to have a regular ticket for the day you do the party and can use the party ticket to come in at 4, but like you said, once you get up to like 5 days adding days 6 and 7 are very inexpensive



Don't blame you. Hate doing the stinking parties.

That said, good chance we are going to one of those August parties - we are letting DD bring a friend and she is very excited to go to the party with her friend. I loathe the idea, but don't feel they are quite old enough at 15 to just pay for their tickets and let them go by themselves. 

Come August 25th (Or September 1st) expect me to be griping about the party on here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Don't blame you. Hate doing the stinking parties.
> 
> That said, good chance we are going to one of those August parties - we are letting DD bring a friend and she is very excited to go to the party with her friend. I loathe the idea, but don't feel they are quite old enough at 15 to just pay for their tickets and let them go by themselves.
> 
> Come August 25th (Or September 1st) expect me to be griping about the party on here.



We are actually potentially going to be there that week as well - if my father in law comes with us we might get the military salute tickets so would be there for more days than tickets so then on an off day we might just do the party, just to try it since we have never done it and I would like to see the parade at least once


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe they should add Easter parties or something, and then they can be like EPCOT and just have each festival/party season run into each other so there is something going on year-round





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm really surprised that Disney hasn't brought back the Princess and Pirates party to MK.
> 
> Or better yet, make a Villains take over the MK extra ticket event for those slow months of January-early March. I think a big reason the Villain's party in DHS failed is because those CMs and managers or whatever weren't used to separate ticket party crowds.



I was going to mention that the TRIED having hard ticket parties nearly year round with the Pirates and Princess Party - but that party ended up being a bust for them. (I heard it was a great event, just didn't get the attendance they wanted.)  I AM surprised they haven't given something like it another try. I suppose that's sort of what these hard ticket events in Jan/Feb are though - right?


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are actually potentially going to be there that week as well - if my father in law comes with us we might get the military salute tickets so would be there for more days than tickets so then on an off day we might just do the party, just to try it since we have never done it and I would like to see the parade at least once



Maybe we'll see you there. We were planning August 18th - 26th, but for some reason DVC room availabilty is pretty bad that week, so now I'm going to see if I can get something better August 25th to September 2nd.  Should know when we'll be going before the end of January.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

We did MNSSHP and MVMCP in back to back years in 2015 and 2016.  The first year was a Universal trip and the second was a Legoland trip.  We enjoyed going to MK for one day on a trip focused elsewhere.  I think I'd find it hard to swallow paying for the party ticket if we already were buying 5+ day tickets though...

We enjoyed both events though.


----------



## Moliphino

jlundeen said:


> It would have been nice to have medical expertise during our last trip to Beach Club last fall, when I broke my pinky toe while unpacking the very first night (caught it on the corner wall between sleeping area and bathroom.  Rather than take the time to go to the hospital for an x-ray, and assuming that the treatment was going to be wrapping and icing it anyway, that's what I did.  But it did slow us down a bit.
> 
> It would be have nice to have onsite advice to confirm what I was doing was the correct approach.



I went to one of the in-park first aid stations after doing pretty much the same thing a few years ago (I broke my toe on the dresser on the morning of our last day). I'd broken toes before, so I figured it'd just be tape it to the next toe and go, but they were at least able to provide more supplies to do so.


----------



## umichigan10

MamaBelle4 said:


> OH MY GOSH I AM SO IN! Is it wrong I would be more tempted to pay for that than Christmas or Halloween parties??
> 
> A dance off with Teddy Roosevelt (that I'd be guaranteed to lose) YES PLEASE!


I just really want Disney to buy some of those costumes they use at nationals games for their inter inning races and put them for use in the parks.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Adventures by Disney Introduces River Cruise Down the Seine River in France!


This sounds terrific!  We've done the Eastern Caribbean 7-day cruise, and have been talking about Paris when the kids get a tad older. I've been eying some other river cruise companies, but kept telling my husband: "Disney will do it at some point... maybe in time for us!" 



rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor*
> 
> According to a poster on WDWMagic Mickey's Not So Scary will begin August 24th and have three parties in August. The 2PM parade test and 6PM party start test worked well so that will continue as well.


Of course.  Who doesn't start celebrating Halloween at the end of August?  

We do love a good MNSSHP, though... and haven't done one in years.  If my daughter gets into the same school that my son is in, we'll be able to push our summer trip later and catch this... FINGERS CROSSED (ummm... not JUST for the MNSHHP, but for her getting into the school!  )


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney Files Patent for Lightsaber Augmented-Reality Technology, Theme Park Possibilities


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor*
> 
> According to a poster on WDWMagic Mickey's Not So Scary will begin August 24th and have three parties in August. The 2PM parade test and 6PM party start test worked well so that will continue as well.



We'll be in Orlando Aug 18-25 (getting on the DCL Fantasy on the 25th). We normally do not stay off site, but we won a week at a condo in Kissimmee at one of our school fundraising events, so we're using it the week before getting on the cruise. We haven't worked out what we'll do exactly with regards to the parks that week. We're leaning more toward doing Discovery Cove (and then Seaworld & Aquatica since their admissions will be included as part of the DC ticket), and maybe Universal for a couple of days since we'll be getting our "Disney fix" while on the cruise. However, this gives me pause to consider adding going to MK for the party. Although, the only previous time we did it was a couple of years ago, also on the first party night, and it was surprisingly packed for it still being August and all (apparently thanks in large part to the blogger/vlogger community, who all attend the first night so they can put out reviews), and probably not the best night to go. Plus, we would then have to bring all that candy onto the ship with us.


----------



## vacationer1954

TheMaxRebo said:


> honestly that is one reason we have never done either the Halloween or Christmas parties - just mentally I have trouble dealing with "wait, I paid for tickets for the week, why do I need to pay for another ticket to get in?" - I know you don't have to have a regular ticket for the day you do the party and can use the party ticket to come in at 4, but like you said, once you get up to like 5 days adding days 6 and 7 are very inexpensive


At some point, after visiting year after year, some folks start looking for new and unique things to do. That's when those events are especially useful.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

#DisneyParksLIVE To Stream Minnie’s #RockTheDots Send-Off Celebration January 21 at 12:55 p.m. ET


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Plummeting Star Wars Merchandise Sales Indicates Consumer Fatigue with the Brand


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Plummeting Star Wars Merchandise Sales Indicates Consumer Fatigue with the Brand



interesting read, though "Plummeting" seems a bit strong:

"While “Star Wars” was still the top-selling toy line during the nine-week holiday period, it fell to second place overall last year and below the all-time high seen in 2016, according to data from market research firm NPD Group shared with Bloomberg News." - I mean, still the top selling toy and 2016 was an all time high

I do think the latest movies - Rogue One and The Last Jedi appealed to kids a lot less than The Force Awakens (I know that is true for my kids)

To make up for it they should just pump out some more Star Wars Legos - they can't make enough of those $800 Millennium Falcon kits


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> To make up for it they should just pump out some more Star Wars Legos - they can't make enough of those $800 Millennium Falcon kits


I think the $800 is the problem. No way in ____ am I spending that on a lego set. I still haven't been able to justify the castle.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Plummeting Star Wars Merchandise Sales Indicates Consumer Fatigue with the Brand



It was a Very First Order Legos Christmas for us, so I'm doing my part...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Plummeting Star Wars Merchandise Sales Indicates Consumer Fatigue with the Brand



I can see this. As a SW mega fan I am a bit merched out. My house can only hold so much. I also prefer tshirts and clothing from other places, not necessarily from the main SW line.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think the $800 is the problem. No way in ____ am I spending that on a lego set. I still haven't been able to justify the castle.



I wasn't being facetious - they waiting list for one is over 10,000 long.  They sold more in the first 3 days they were on sale than they thought they would in the first year.  They are going for well over $1,000 on eBay


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wasn't being facetious - they waiting list for one is over 10,000 long.  They sold more in the first 3 days they were on sale than they thought they would in the first year.  They are going for well over $1,000 on eBay


Well if I had more disposable income I would be on that waiting list. $800 is just too much.


----------



## closetmickey

Food for thought:

I just got off the phone with a CM who "suggested" a late June opening for Toy Story Land.  He pointed out that is when the Florida Resident Offer tickets expire. He noted that they expired in May in the year that Pandora opened.  Hmmm....
Not sure how I feel about this as I just booked a trip the last week of July.  It might be CRAZY! But I guess it would have been the same if it opens in May.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

closetmickey said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> I just got off the phone with a CM who "suggested" a late June opening for Toy Story Land.  He pointed out that is when the Florida Resident Offer tickets expire (though I have not verified this myself). He noted that they expired in May in the year that Pandora opened.  Hmmm....
> Not sure how I feel about this as I just booked a trip the last week of July.  It might be CRAZY! But I guess it would have been the same if it opens in May.



Oh no!!! We have the last week in May booked, hoping for a TSL opening... oh well, we’ll catch it next time!


----------



## closetmickey

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Oh no!!! We have the last week in May booked, hoping for a TSL opening... oh well, we’ll catch it next time!


Don't take MY word for it!! Just another piece to the puzzle....


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

closetmickey said:


> Don't take MY word for it!! Just another piece to the puzzle....



That’s okay, we’ll be there either way  I won’t worry too much


----------



## STLstone

closetmickey said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> I just got off the phone with a CM who "suggested" a late June opening for Toy Story Land.  He pointed out that is when the Florida Resident Offer tickets expire (though I have not verified this myself). He noted that they expired in May in the year that Pandora opened.  Hmmm....
> Not sure how I feel about this as I just booked a trip the last week of July.  It might be CRAZY! But I guess it would have been the same if it opens in May.


A few weeks back, my wife told me this same rumor, based on the same reasoning, that she heard from another website. I chose to ignore it because we had not heard that here, at all. 

Now that's over...

Our trip is the first week of June.


----------



## LSLS

TheMaxRebo said:


> interesting read, though "Plummeting" seems a bit strong:
> 
> "While “Star Wars” was still the top-selling toy line during the nine-week holiday period, it fell to second place overall last year and below the all-time high seen in 2016, according to data from market research firm NPD Group shared with Bloomberg News." - I mean, still the top selling toy and 2016 was an all time high
> 
> I do think the latest movies - Rogue One and The Last Jedi appealed to kids a lot less than The Force Awakens (I know that is true for my kids)
> 
> To make up for it they should just pump out some more Star Wars Legos - they can't make enough of those $800 Millennium Falcon kits



And I'll add to that TFA also did much better than the last 2 movies (at least in box office, and between the two trilogy movies, in consumer reviews as well), meaning people were probably more apt to buy merchandise.  That said, I would bet brand fatigue (and movie fatigue) factor in a bit as well.


----------



## cmash95

jtwibih said:


> That’s pathetic.


its also because there has been alot of complaints from parents. Kids meet talking mickey and then see him in shows or the parade and don't understand why he isn't speaking to them. there are also lots of technical gliches with him but it doesn't cost anymore the the character to talk or not. this isn't considered a speel so entertainers don't get paid more. it's really more of a consistency issue and frankly talking mickey should be some place like the studios where you don't see him in other areas of the park


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> A few weeks back, my wife told me this same rumor, based on the same reasoning, that she heard from another website. I chose to ignore it because we had not heard that here, at all.
> 
> Now that's over...
> 
> Our trip is the first week of June.


I wouldn't put that much stake into it yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New dresses at the Dress Shop

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/new-magic-kingdom-orange-bird-dresses-arrive-dress-shop/


----------



## STLstone

LSLS said:


> And I'll add to that TFA also did much better than the last 2 movies (at least in box office, and between the two trilogy movies, in consumer reviews as well), meaning people were probably more apt to buy merchandise.  That said, I would bet brand fatigue (and movie fatigue) factor in a bit as well.


Also, with TFA, there was a set of Disney Infinity Characters you could buy. No such thing this time around...

Plus, how many Rey figures do someone need? If you still had one from the first movie, they didn't even change her outfit this time around.


----------



## MamaBelle4

rteetz said:


> I think the $800 is the problem. No way in ____ am I spending that on a lego set. I still haven't been able to justify the castle.


Lego sets should come with their own storage containers. Just saying.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> interesting read, though "Plummeting" seems a bit strong:
> 
> "While “Star Wars” was still the top-selling toy line during the nine-week holiday period, it fell to second place overall last year and below the all-time high seen in 2016, according to data from market research firm NPD Group shared with Bloomberg News." - I mean, still the top selling toy and 2016 was an all time high
> 
> I do think the latest movies - Rogue One and The Last Jedi appealed to kids a lot less than The Force Awakens (I know that is true for my kids)
> 
> To make up for it they should just pump out some more Star Wars Legos - they can't make enough of those $800 Millennium Falcon kits


It doesn't surprise me that there is some fatigue at this point, but when I see "plummeting", I at least want to see some data to support.

FYI, the original Bloomberg piece said "FALLING" -- less dramatic than WDWNT's "PLUMMETING".  I'm not a fan of unsubstantiated drama...

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...les-fall-in-2017-as-movie-tie-fatigue-sets-in

ETA: Here are _some_ related numbers, but not sure how reliable Panjiva's data is...
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...-shipments-down-sharply-force-awakens-1069479


----------



## jlundeen

MamaBelle4 said:


> Lego sets should come with their own storage containers. Just saying.


Not only that, but at $800,  they should pick themselves up off the floor before some unsuspecting parent steps on them - again!!


----------



## DizFanFamily

STLstone said:


> Also, with TFA, there was a set of Disney Infinity Characters you could buy. No such thing this time around...
> 
> Plus, how many Rey figures do someone need? If you still had one from the first movie, they didn't even change her outfit this time around.


They also didn't really come out with *new* toys for this movie.  Yes, there are new action figures, and BB-9E, but really, are people who spent $300 on BB-8 going to spend another $300 on a black version for got about 10 seconds of screen time?  We did break down and get the Xwing drone - it is a lot of fun, and the presentation when you first open the package was well worth the $100 - but that was the only Star Wars gift under out tree this year (other than some socks and such).


----------



## STLstone

DizFanFamily said:


> They also didn't really come out with *new* toys for this movie.  Yes, there are new action figures, and BB-9E, but really, are people who spent $300 on BB-8 going to spend another $300 on a black version for got about 10 seconds of screen time?  We did break down and get the Xwing drone - it is a lot of fun, and the presentation when you first open the package was well worth the $100 - but that was the only Star Wars gift under out tree this year (other than some socks and such).


Great points. I have the Falcon drone from the last time. Of course I'm not going to buy a _second _one this time around, and neither would most people.

I can tell you that my house is now inhabited by 2 porgs, though...


----------



## rteetz

DizFanFamily said:


> They also didn't really come out with *new* toys for this movie.  Yes, there are new action figures, and BB-9E, but really, are people who spent $300 on BB-8 going to spend another $300 on a black version for got about 10 seconds of screen time?  We did break down and get the Xwing drone - it is a lot of fun, and the presentation when you first open the package was well worth the $100 - but that was the only Star Wars gift under out tree this year (other than some socks and such).


Wasn’t it $150 not $300? I only spent $150 on BB-8.


----------



## jade1

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Files Patent for Lightsaber Augmented-Reality Technology, Theme Park Possibilities



Interesting, hope it works well.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: New Tower Hotel Expansion Rises at Coronado Springs


----------



## DizFanFamily

rteetz said:


> Wasn’t it $150 not $300? I only spent $150 on BB-8.


Sorry, I didn't actually look up the price.  I just remembered is was on the high end for a kids toy.


----------



## rteetz

DizFanFamily said:


> Sorry, I didn't actually look up the price.  I just remembered is was on the high end for a kids toy.


It was a little more than a kids toy but I could just be a big kid 

I wouldn't let a 5 year old play with my Sphero bluetooth BB-8 but thats just me.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Danny Strong Hired To Script Walt Disney’s Remake Of ‘Oliver!’


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toy Story Land pins coming soon

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/photos-first-look-toy-story-land-pins-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> honestly that is one reason we have never done either the Halloween or Christmas parties - just mentally I have trouble dealing with "wait, I paid for tickets for the week, why do I need to pay for another ticket to get in?" - I know you don't have to have a regular ticket for the day you do the party and can use the party ticket to come in at 4, but like you said, once you get up to like 5 days adding days 6 and 7 are very inexpensive



We typically go for a full 2 weeks. So we get the 10 day ticket pkg and then MVMCP gives us an 11th park day and then 3 non park days. It worked good for us.

However that was when it was $70-$75 a ticket. We haven't gone to a MVMCP since they jacked the price to $100.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Merchandise Events Taking Place at Epcot Through the End of January


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Storytellers Cafe at the Grand Californian Schedules Last Minute Refurbishment


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> Permits are usually required for anything that costs over $2500 I believe.



Again you guys are confusing permit and notice of commencement.  A notice of commencement is required for any project over 2500.  There is some exception, but I can't remember what it is..... 1000 for AC?.....not sure.

And the flood management applications are not the same as the building permit either.  

Permits are required for any new structural, electrical, plumbing, HVAC, or roofing construction.  Carpentry or trim work,  maintenance work on any of the previous that does not become covered (by wallboard, etc), paint, roof repair up to I think 100 sq ft., flooring, cabinetry and counter tops as long as no electrical or plumbing gets moved, gutters and soffit, landscape, low voltage electrical, no permits.  I'm sure I missed some.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Land pins coming soon
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/photos-first-look-toy-story-land-pins-disneys-hollywood-studios/



I like the pins a lot, especially the swirling saucers one.


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> Again you guys are confusing permit and notice of commencement.  A notice of commencement is required for any project over 2500.  There is some exception, but I can't remember what it is..... 1000 for AC?.....not sure.
> 
> And the flood management applications are not the same as the building permit either.
> 
> Permits are required for any new structural, electrical, plumbing, HVAC, or roofing construction.  Carpentry or trim work,  maintenance work on any of the previous that does not become covered (by wallboard, etc), paint, roof repair up to I think 100 sq ft., flooring, cabinetry and counter tops as long as no electrical or plumbing gets moved, gutters and soffit, landscape, low voltage electrical, no permits.  I'm sure I missed some.


That is what I meant yes. We don't actually see permit filings. Everything we usually see on Disney fan sites are notices of commencements its just everyone calls them permits.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Land pins coming soon
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/photos-first-look-toy-story-land-pins-disneys-hollywood-studios/


I LOVE these. Can't wait to see the MagicBand(s) released


----------



## afan

umichigan10 said:


> I just really want Disney
> to buy some of those costumes they use at nationals games for their inter inning races and put them for use in the parks.



That would be awesome!  I met them at a game last season. Was the highlight since the Mariners lost.


----------



## MissGina5

On the subject of more parties, the only reason I am not a fan is because I still want to see Happily Ever After etc. I do think though that since there is currently no night time parade there is more to see when the party is going on and honestly paying a little extra to have the park slightly thinned out with more characters is not too bad a deal in my mind. I think our next trip will be End of October into the first week of November (potentially 9/10 days!) with Park Hopper and only needing to do 1 party.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Land pins coming soon
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/photos-first-look-toy-story-land-pins-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Hoping for the last one!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

FanDaze, A Fan-Tastic Celebration Coming to Disneyland Paris on June 2


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Spotted Sweets for #RockTheDots


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Parks Plan Live Send-Off For Minnie's Hollywood Walk of Fame Trip


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Stephany Folsom has been hired by Disney Pixar as the screenwriter for the upcoming _Toy Story 4_ which is set to be released on June 21, 2019.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...riter-position-for-disney-pixars-toy-story-4/


from IMBD:

Stephany Folsom is a writer, known for Missing You, 1969: A Space Odyssey of How Kubrick Learned to Stop Worrying and Land on the Moon and Ds2dio 360 (2012).

So not a lot to her resume - seems like an interesting hire


----------



## dolewhipdreams

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Danny Strong Hired To Script Walt Disney’s Remake Of ‘Oliver!’


Ah! I didn't know Disney was remaking Oliver!!


----------



## wareagle57

MissGina5 said:


> On the subject of more parties, the only reason I am not a fan is because I still want to see Happily Ever After etc. I do think though that since there is currently no night time parade there is more to see when the party is going on and honestly paying a little extra to have the park slightly thinned out with more characters is not too bad a deal in my mind. I think our next trip will be End of October into the first week of November (potentially 9/10 days!) with Park Hopper and only needing to do 1 party.



It takes value away from everyone else's tickets. When they are open until midnight 4 nights a week for a party, they have to cut the hours elsewhere. You end up with 9 and 10 pm closures at MK the rest of the nights instead of 11 and 12. And everyone flocks to MK the one night a week it's actually open late. I like to stay up late when I'm on vacation, and Disney closes the resort pools, and I have no desire to deal with going to DS. I really wish they would alternate hours to keep at least ONE park open until at least 11 every night without EMH. My dream for a 5th gate is an adults thrill park that doesn't open until after noon, but stays open until 1-3 AM. But as it is, MK after dark is my favorite place at Disney. At least the time of year they do the Christmas parties it gets dark early enough to enjoy it for a while, but if you go in September, good luck getting more than a couple hours of it without a party ticket.


----------



## FinnsMom7

wareagle57 said:


> It takes value away from everyone else's tickets. When they are open until midnight 4 nights a week for a party, they have to cut the hours elsewhere. You end up with 9 and 10 pm closures at MK the rest of the nights instead of 11 and 12. And everyone flocks to MK the one night a week it's actually open late. I like to stay up late when I'm on vacation, and Disney closes the resort pools, and I have no desire to deal with going to DS. I really wish they would alternate hours to keep at least ONE park open until at least 11 every night without EMH. My dream for a 5th gate is an adults thrill park that doesn't open until after noon, but stays open until 1-3 AM. But as it is, MK after dark is my favorite place at Disney. At least the time of year they do the Christmas parties it gets dark early enough to enjoy it for a while, but if you go in September, good luck getting more than a couple hours of it without a party ticket.


Agreed - I am going in April for first time and every park closes by 9/9:30 pretty much - i like sleeping in a little, waiting for initial crowds to clear buses/security then head in for the day.  My fav trip included a 1-3 AM EMH where we walked on every ride and photos were almost of just us.  At least Epcot's late EMH are Tuesday's which is also a party night.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> It takes value away from everyone else's tickets. When they are open until midnight 4 nights a week for a party, they have to cut the hours elsewhere. You end up with 9 and 10 pm closures at MK the rest of the nights instead of 11 and 12. And everyone flocks to MK the one night a week it's actually open late. I like to stay up late when I'm on vacation, and Disney closes the resort pools, and I have no desire to deal with going to DS. I really wish they would alternate hours to keep at least ONE park open until at least 11 every night without EMH. My dream for a 5th gate is an adults thrill park that doesn't open until after noon, but stays open until 1-3 AM. But as it is, MK after dark is my favorite place at Disney. At least the time of year they do the Christmas parties it gets dark early enough to enjoy it for a while, but if you go in September, good luck getting more than a couple hours of it without a party ticket.



I am definitely of the opinion that I have no issue with anything extra being offered as long as the impact to the "base" experience I minimal - but I think there is starting to be evidence that the more hard ticketed events they offer the shorter the park hours even on non-event days.  Now it is hard to explicitly state that one is the exact cause of the other (maybe even without hard ticketed events they would be cutting back on hours) but certainly seems to be a bit of a correlation


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Permits filed to begin Tron construction at the Magic Kingdom. 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...in-tron-construction-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Minnie Mouse-Inspired Products #RockTheDots for National Polka Dot Day 2018 at Disney Parks


----------



## BigRed98

*News *
Japan Pavillion to add signature seafood and steakhouse restaurant. 

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/break...-add-signature-seafood-steakhouse-restaurant/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BREAKING: Japan Pavilion at Epcot to Add Signature Seafood & Steakhouse Restaurant


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> Japan Pavillion to add signature seafood and steakhouse restaurant.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/break...-add-signature-seafood-steakhouse-restaurant/


Beat me by a millisecond...


----------



## BigRed98

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> Japan Pavillion to add signature seafood and steakhouse restaurant.
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/break...-add-signature-seafood-steakhouse-restaurant/



Keep in mind this hasn’t been announced by Disney and is being reported by WDWNT


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Beat me by a millisecond...



2 is better than 1 right


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Japan Pavilion at Epcot to Add Signature Seafood & Steakhouse Restaurant



I’m wondering why there deciding to add another table service restaurant to Japan there’s already two. I’m still excited though I love seafood and steak so I will definitely check this out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> I’m wondering why there deciding to add another table service restaurant to Japan there’s already two. I’m still excited though I love seafood and steak so I will definitely check this out.



definitely a bit odd - though I am very intrigued by it.  A high-end/signature style Japanese restaurant is something I would be interested in (we have habachi near us so the other dining locations there never make the cut of places to eat)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Japan Pavilion at Epcot to Add Signature Seafood & Steakhouse Restaurant



com'on man, you can't post something as "Breaking" when the post above yours already covered it - how can something be "breaking" if it already "broke"?


----------



## jade1

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Permits filed to begin Tron construction at the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...in-tron-construction-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm



Still shocked when I see this, MK was the least needing expansion, yet they add this-so awesome.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Still shocked when I see this, MK was the least needing expansion, yet they add this-so awesome.


MK is the most needing capacity though which is exactly why they are doing this.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> MK is the most needing capacity though which is exactly why they are doing this.



In the hub anyway, so it "might" help. Adding this will make MK even busier IMO.

Regardless, they didn't "have to" add this.

The pull to MK will continue to dominate further with this.

Still shocked by the way.  Can't wait.


----------



## Gusey

A new Japan restaurant, as part of the Epcot overhaul sounds promising 
Out of curiosity, anybody hear anything about the update to Reflections of China announced at D23?


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> A new Japan restaurant, as part of the Epcot overhaul sounds promising
> Out of curiosity, anybody hear anything about the update to Reflections of China announced at D23?


Right now the new seamless film is rumored to come in 2019.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> MK is the most needing capacity though which is exactly why they are doing this.



This exactly right, though actually the main street theater is a "smarter" play for them. Cost is relatively low and it will EAT bodies (up to 2000 per show) for an hour or more. Tron will also increase park capacity but may also attract more people, so not as good, but it also puts competition for Space Mountain, whose spot on that side of the park as the only thrill ride tends to give it the longest waits in the park. (Noticed the other day Space Mountain was exceeding 7DMT.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> This exactly right, though actually the main street theater is a "smarter" play for them. Cost is relatively low and it will EAT bodies (up to 2000 per show) for an hour or more. Tron will also increase park capacity but may also attract more people, so not as good, but it also puts competition for Space Mountain, whose spot on that side of the park as the only thrill ride tends to give it the longest waits in the park. (Noticed the other day Space Mountain was exceeding 7DMT.



Definitely also adds another big time attractive FP to help reduce draw on other E-tickets (e.g., should make Space, and TDMT and BTMM and Splash FP a bit easier to get)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney Springs Named One of 52 Places to Visit in 2018 by The New York Times


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Overnight Rehearsals to Take Place at Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   NFL Pro Bowl Week Coming to the Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> This exactly right, though actually the main street theater is a "smarter" play for them. Cost is relatively low and it will EAT bodies (up to 2000 per show) for an hour or more. Tron will also increase park capacity but may also attract more people, so not as good, but it also puts competition for Space Mountain, whose spot on that side of the park as the only thrill ride tends to give it the longest waits in the park. (Noticed the other day Space Mountain was exceeding 7DMT.



I'm actually hoping once Tron goes up they will finally take Space down and redo it. That thing is painful. Plus it would be nice if they would make it more flexible so they can do all the fun themed stuff they do in DL. But regardless, Space needs to just be shut down for a year or two and completely redone. With Tron, I hope they feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Springs Named One of 52 Places to Visit in 2018 by The New York Times



Not surprised, the place is so well done and offers such great dining choices.


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> This exactly right, though actually the main street theater is a "smarter" play for them. Cost is relatively low and it will EAT bodies (up to 2000 per show) for an hour or more. Tron will also increase park capacity but may also attract more people, so not as good,



Yep exactly. Doubtful many guests will go to MK because of the theater-but will for Tron. But I'm good with it, should be awesome-busier or not.


----------



## MamaBelle4

jknezek said:


> I'm actually hoping once Tron goes up they will finally take Space down and redo it. That thing is painful. Plus it would be nice if they would make it more flexible so they can do all the fun themed stuff they do in DL. But regardless, Space needs to just be shut down for a year or two and completely redone. With Tron, I hope they feel comfortable doing so.


First thing I hope they change on space is the location of the ride photo.


----------



## wareagle57

jknezek said:


> I'm actually hoping once Tron goes up they will finally take Space down and redo it. That thing is painful. Plus it would be nice if they would make it more flexible so they can do all the fun themed stuff they do in DL. But regardless, Space needs to just be shut down for a year or two and completely redone. With Tron, I hope they feel comfortable doing so.



Space is unique. I get that some people find it painful. For me it's my favorite coaster in WDW other than Everest. I was extremely disappointed in DL's version. Yes, it is smoother, but it's just very boring to me. WDW doesn't do thrills very well. But the quick drops and fear of getting your head cut off provide a different kind of fun and thrill you can't really find anywhere else. Since a redo isn't going to turn it into a world class coaster that thrill seekers flock to, I'd rather keep it as it is now.  I'm sure it will be replaced eventually but I hope it's still a ways down the road. Maybe they can redo one side and keep the other side as "Space Mountain Classic."


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> Space is unique. I get that some people find it painful. For me it's my favorite coaster in WDW other than Everest. I was extremely disappointed in DL's version. Yes, it is smoother, but it's just very boring to me. WDW doesn't do thrills very well. But the quick drops and fear of getting your head cut off provide a different kind of fun and thrill you can't really find anywhere else. Since a redo isn't going to turn it into a world class coaster that thrill seekers flock to, I'd rather keep it as it is now.  I'm sure it will be replaced eventually but I hope it's still a ways down the road. Maybe they can redo one side and keep the other side as "Space Mountain Classic."



They also replaced the entire track about 8 years ago had it shut down for 9 months. I doubt they are going to bother to do that again anytime soon. 

I'm on the side of liking California's better - but I prefer them to stay different. The more differences between the coasts the better.


----------



## gberg

rteetz said:


> I think the $800 is the problem. No way in ____ am I spending that on a lego set. I still haven't been able to justify the castle.


This is why I "settled" for the Millennium Falcon for the X-Wing miniatures game that I recently started playing!


----------



## Moliphino

wareagle57 said:


> Space is unique. I get that some people find it painful. For me it's my favorite coaster in WDW other than Everest. I was extremely disappointed in DL's version. Yes, it is smoother, but it's just very boring to me. WDW doesn't do thrills very well. But the quick drops and fear of getting your head cut off provide a different kind of fun and thrill you can't really find anywhere else. Since a redo isn't going to turn it into a world class coaster that thrill seekers flock to, I'd rather keep it as it is now.  I'm sure it will be replaced eventually but I hope it's still a ways down the road. Maybe they can redo one side and keep the other side as "Space Mountain Classic."



I agree. Disneyland's is fun, but I really missed the drops. They're the best part.

I also agree about moving the ride photo location.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> *They also replaced the entire track about 8 years ago had it shut down for 9 months. I doubt they are going to bother to do that again anytime soon.*
> 
> I'm on the side of liking California's better - but I prefer them to stay different. The more differences between the coasts the better.



It shut in 99 and 08. So a decade apart after the first 25 year run. Granted those were to fix different things, but at almost 50 years by the early 2020s I think we could claim the support columns would be a different issue as well. Regardless, by the time Tron is up and running and the 50th is in the past, it will have been close to 15 years since the last refurb. The timing probably works out.

It seems like every time I go they are using the trim brakes more, so there must be some kind of underlying issue causing them to slow the ride. Whether that is the replaced tracks aren't keeping up or the non-replaced support columns are getting uglier or some other problem I don't know.

I don't really want to clone DLR's SM. I love the single file, double track nature of WDW. But music, updatable projections, maybe even bringing back the glow in the dark cars (though that's really for the PeopleMover) would make the ride better, let alone making it less of a back breaker.

I think back to BTMR and how I almost dreaded riding it before that track was replaced. But since then it is once again one of my favorite rides. I'd like to see SM restored to the point where the trim brakes aren't always on and to see some fun new features added. With Tron able to hold down that section of the Park for a year or two while it gets done, it seems like it makes sense some time not long after the 50th.


----------



## umichigan10

jknezek said:


> It shut in 99 and 08. So a decade apart after the first 25 year run. Granted those were to fix different things, but at almost 50 years by the early 2020s I think we could claim the support columns would be a different issue as well. Regardless, by the time Tron is up and running and the 50th is in the past, it will have been close to 15 years since the last refurb. The timing probably works out.
> 
> It seems like every time I go they are using the trim brakes more, so there must be some kind of underlying issue causing them to slow the ride. Whether that is the replaced tracks aren't keeping up or the non-replaced support columns are getting uglier or some other problem I don't know.
> 
> I don't really want to clone DLR's SM. I love the single file, double track nature of WDW. But music, updatable projections, maybe even bringing back the glow in the dark cars (though that's really for the PeopleMover) would make the ride better, let alone making it less of a back breaker.
> 
> I think back to BTMR and how I almost dreaded riding it before that track was replaced. But since then it is once again one of my favorite rides. I'd like to see SM restored to the point where the trim brakes aren't always on and to see some fun new features added. With Tron able to hold down that section of the Park for a year or two while it gets done, it seems like it makes sense some time not long after the 50th.


I don’t believe they’ve ever replaced the full track. I know I’ve heard @rteetz mention this before, I believe in 09 they were supposed to do a full replacement and the budget got slashed so they only did what they could with that money


----------



## jknezek

umichigan10 said:


> I don’t believe they’ve ever replaced the full track. I know I’ve heard @rteetz mention this before, I believe in 09 they were supposed to do a full replacement and the budget got slashed so they only did what they could with that money


That is my understanding too but I did a quick search online and couldn't find any details I'd want to quote. I know they replaced some track, I think at one time there were a few pictures of the support structures during the '09 refurb and I remember thinking they didn't look too hot (though I have no background to make that kind of judgment!). But in those pictures there was missing, shiny, and old track. So I feel safe saying some track was replaced but I don't know, and seem to remember, that it wasn't all of it. Maybe not even most of it.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> That is my understanding too but I did a quick search online and couldn't find any details I'd want to quote. I know they replaced some track, I think at one time there were a few pictures of the support structures during the '09 refurb and I remember thinking they didn't look too hot (though I have no background to make that kind of judgment!). But in those pictures there was missing, shiny, and old track. So I feel safe saying some track was replaced but I don't know, and seem to remember, that it wasn't all of it. Maybe not even most of it.


The track was supposed to be completely redone and replaced in 2009 but that refurb was cancelled as they couldn't justify taking it down that long. If you ever ride the people mover when the lights are on you can see the markings on the steel where they were set to take things apart. As far as I know the track was never replaced at least not in any of the more recent refurbs.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> They also replaced the entire track about 8 years ago had it shut down for 9 months. I doubt they are going to bother to do that again anytime soon.


They did not. It was supposed to happen but it didn't.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Digital Network Partners with Twitch to Bring Exclusive Content


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Step into Famous Works with PhotoPass at the Epcot International Festival of the Arts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

It’s Poppin’ at Disney Parks for National Popcorn Day!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> They did not. It was supposed to happen but it didn't.



OK - I know it was cut back, but I thought they did a whole track replacement. So they just covered up the queue? That's the worst part of the refurb. I've been convinced, let's have a full re-do after Tron opens.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

‘it’s a small world’ Mall to Get Dolled Up at Disneyland Park this Spring


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> OK - I know it was cut back, but I thought they did a whole track replacement. So they just covered up the queue? That's the worst part of the refurb. I've been convinced, let's have a full re-do after Tron opens.


aww I LOVE space mountain right now!


----------



## dina444444

*News*

King Triton’s Carousel at California Adventure to Close March 2


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Japan Pavilion at Epcot to Add Signature Seafood & Steakhouse Restaurant



The way the permit reads, with those different rooms... I’m picturing each room as a private dining space. I’ve never been to Japan but like the tea houses? Where you sit on the floor? If they did that it could be pricey but a very unique experience compared to other offerings in the park.


----------



## MissGina5

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> The way the permit reads, with those different rooms... I’m picturing each room as a private dining space. I’ve never been to Japan but like the tea houses? Where you sit on the floor? If they did that it could be pricey but a very unique experience compared to other offerings in the park.


It wouldnt be terrible to get rid of the nonHabachi Japanese restaurant to make room for this I think


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> OK - I know it was cut back, but I thought they did a whole track replacement. So they just covered up the queue? That's the worst part of the refurb. I've been convinced, let's have a full re-do after Tron opens.


Yep. I hope after Tron they finally redo that track.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> ‘it’s a small world’ Mall to Get Dolled Up at Disneyland Park this Spring


Good or bad change Dina?


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Good or bad change Dina?


Good. Going to help with the congestion of the small world queue and the parade route gate. They are moving the gate further away from small world so that they can but the extended queue next to small world and not have it snake up into the elevated parade viewing area.


----------



## dina444444

MissGina5 said:


> It wouldnt be terrible to get rid of the nonHabachi Japanese restaurant to make room for this I think


Tokyo dinning is actually a pretty small restaurant for Disney restaurant sizes. This new one is supposedly going downstairs though and both of the current restaurants are upstairs and share a hostess stand.


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

MissGina5 said:


> It wouldnt be terrible to get rid of the nonHabachi Japanese restaurant to make room for this I think


I love all of the existing  Restaurants in Japan so I had hate to see any go but I agree... would be neat to have something unique.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> Tokyo dinning is actually a pretty small restaurant for Disney restaurant sizes. This new one is supposedly going downstairs though and both of the current restaurants are upstairs and share a hostess stand.


Yeah I find the dining in Japan to be set up weird.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Shanghai Disney Resort Has Exclusive New Entertainment and More for Chinese New Year


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The more I think about the more excited I am for the new restaurant in the Japan pavilion...

Though Japanese steak is expensive to begin with so I can imagine this place, in WDW, being pretty, pretty pricey


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney in Talks with '28 Weeks Later' Director for 'The Sword in the Stone' Remake


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> The more I think about the more excited I am for the new restaurant in the Japan pavilion...
> 
> Though Japanese steak is expensive to begin with so I can imagine this place, in WDW, being pretty, pretty pricey


I could think of some other locations to get a new dining location first but I have never had Japanese steak so I wouldn't be opposed to this either.


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney in Talks with '28 Weeks Later' Director for 'The Sword in the Stone' Remake


Not the first director I would have thought given his previous type of film genre


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I could think of some other locations to get a new dining location first but I have never had Japanese steak so I wouldn't be opposed to this either.


it DOES seem strange when places like...I don't even know China? AMERICA? need some overhaul


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> it DOES seem strange when places like...I don't even know China? AMERICA? need some overhaul



My ultimate dream is for a craft beer bar that does beer pairing dinners, etc is added to America ... and I pick the beers/run the dinners


----------



## bbmassey

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney in Talks with '28 Weeks Later' Director for 'The Sword in the Stone' Remake



Interesting choice, if it indeed works out.  I really liked 28 weeks but it is far from most Disney fare.  That said, I think it would be a great choice for a Kingdom Keepers movie.  Would love for them to do one of those where they could really showcase the park.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Sweet Spells to close for Toy story store?

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/rumor...studios-close-february-favor-toy-story-store/


----------



## dina444444

*News*

CNN Boss Jeff Zucker Eyed By Disney For Top ESPN Job


----------



## pooh'smate

http://variety.com/2018/digital/news/disney-svod-service-kevin-swint-hire-1202669637/


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Sweet Spells to close for Toy story store?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/rumor...studios-close-february-favor-toy-story-store/


 I hope this one is false! If not, at least the carrot cake cookie is safe.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Japan Pavilion at Epcot to Add Signature Seafood & Steakhouse Restaurant





BigRed98 said:


> I’m wondering why there deciding to add another table service restaurant to Japan there’s already two. I’m still excited though I love seafood and steak so I will definitely check this out.





TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely a bit odd - though I am very intrigued by it.  A high-end/signature style Japanese restaurant is something I would be interested in (we have habachi near us so the other dining locations there never make the cut of places to eat)



Any chance this could be another Morimoto location? I don't really see why Epcot would be bringing another Japan restaurant since Teppan edo and Tokyo Dining are frequently available ADRs to get on short notice. I do know Japan isn't that far from France though, and with a "foodie" ride coming I'm sure they need good dining nearby. I hope it's a great new option!


----------



## rteetz

I never realized how many Disney movies are on Netflix now! Looks like I’ll be watching a lot of movies in the coming days.


----------



## writerguyfl

MissGina5 said:


> It wouldnt be terrible to get rid of the nonHabachi Japanese restaurant to make room for this I think



I'm thankful that's not happening.  Tokyo Dining is one of my favorite restaurants.  I think it's underrated, which doesn't bother me because it makes getting a table easier when I want to go.


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Sweet Spells to close for Toy story store?
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2018/01/rumor...studios-close-february-favor-toy-story-store/



That would be a very bizarre choice, having a store the other side of the park. Can’t they just a bunch of merchandise carts in the land instead


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am definitely of the opinion that I have no issue with anything extra being offered as long as the impact to the "base" experience I minimal - but *I think there is starting to be evidence that the more hard ticketed events they offer the shorter the park hours even on non-event days*.  Now it is hard to explicitly state that one is the exact cause of the other (maybe even without hard ticketed events they would be cutting back on hours) but certainly seems to be a bit of a correlation


I can't imagine what the link between those two things would be, logically speaking.  I grant you the correlation, but can't think of how it would be a case of causation.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jade1 said:


> Still shocked when I see this, MK was the least needing expansion, yet they add this-so awesome.


I dunno... MK has greatest attendance, and the people flocking to Galaxy's Edge in droves will need somewhere else to be on their non-SW days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can't imagine what the link between those two things would be, logically speaking.  I grant you the correlation, but can't think of how it would be a case of causation.



Well, like I said, hard to prove a direct link but the idea would be to make more $ as the fewer park hours on the standard ticket the more attractive the "extra" tickets look.  And even in this thread you see people saying the loved when they could win MK until 1am or later - which used to be pretty common on the "base" ticket but now to do that you need an extra ticket ... so eventually they will have the same number of total hours open (and this same number of CM hours they are paying) but you are getting multiple tickets paid for those same hours


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, like I said, hard to prove a direct link but the idea would be to make more $ as the fewer park hours on the standard ticket the more attractive the "extra" tickets look.  And even in this thread you see people saying the loved when they could win MK until 1am or later - which used to be pretty common on the "base" ticket but now to do that you need an extra ticket ... so eventually they will have the same number of total hours open (and this same number of CM hours they are paying) but you are getting multiple tickets paid for those same hours


What they did with drastically reduced MK hours last Aug was NUTS, IMO. There was no party to attend at that time of year. I don’t see a causal link there.

I loved the late MK hours. It doesn’t make me any more likely to buy party tix though, even when available. One or two of those in a trip hardly makes up for lost regular hours at MK in particular — to me. I can see it having a marginal impact, though. But again, that wouldn’t explain reduced hours at times of year where there are no parties to attend.


----------



## skier_pete

I haven't seen this posted here...but under the category 

*NEWS* 

and 

*ABOUT FLIPPIN' TIME
*
Disney FINALLY extended MK park hours in February. For the longest time they were showing that MK was closing at 8 PM every night in February, including the busier President's Day / Princess Half Marathon week. Well, sometime in the last few days they extended it, with weekend hours open until 11 PM or midnight, and during that particular week open until 10 PM during the week. (Some weekdays earlier in the month still show 8 PM closing, but that's not really a surprise.) This is not really surprising as it seems to be standard policy now to wait until about a month out to list the actual hours that the parks will be opening. It makes it particularly annoying for planning, though!  

For those of you going that week that want to try for last minute dining, good chance MK now has some after 8 PM dining openings.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> I haven't seen this posted here...but under the category
> 
> *NEWS*
> 
> and
> 
> *ABOUT FLIPPIN' TIME
> *
> Disney FINALLY extended MK park hours in February. For the longest time they were showing that MK was closing at 8 PM every night in February, including the busier President's Day / Princess Half Marathon week. Well, sometime in the last few days they extended it, with weekend hours open until 11 PM or midnight, and during that particular week open until 10 PM during the week. (Some weekdays earlier in the month still show 8 PM closing, but that's not really a surprise.) This is not really surprising as it seems to be standard policy now to wait until about a month out to list the actual hours that the parks will be opening. It makes it particularly annoying for planning, though!
> 
> For those of you going that week that want to try for last minute dining, good chance MK now has some after 8 PM dining openings.


I hope they similarly come to their senses re Aug as compared to last year. Was crazy.


----------



## FredQc

French chief Paul Bocuse (Chefs de France, Monsieur Paul) has passed away at 91.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/20/obituaries/paul-bocuse-dead.html

Quoted from the NYT:
"Nouvelle cuisine lost momentum, but Mr. Bocuse did not. In the early 1980s, the Walt Disney Company invited him to create restaurants for the French pavilion at Epcot Center (now Walt Disney World) in Orlando, Fla. With Gaston Lenôtre and Roger Vergé, he developed Les Chefs de France restaurant, which is now operated by his son, Jérôme, a graduate of the Culinary Institute of America. It serves 2,000 meals a day and generates about $30 million a year."


----------



## jade1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I dunno... MK has greatest attendance, and the people flocking to Galaxy's Edge in droves will need somewhere else to be on their non-SW days.



Yep-and Tron going into MK is a huge draw for those guests.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Construction Work Impacting Several Roads Within the Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MamaBelle4 said:


> Is it wrong that I'm so excited that people on this thread are ordering A Wrinkle in Time?? I was so in love with the book, I really all of her novels I could get my hands on!





Just as an update, the book arrived and my daughter (4th grade) finished it in two days - she really loved it!


----------



## MamaBelle4

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just as an update, the book arrived and my daughter (4th grade) finished it in two days - she really loved it!


That is terrific! She wrote a whole bunch of books and they're all along a similar vein with different members of the same family.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just as an update, the book arrived and my daughter (4th grade) finished it in two days - she really loved it!


Awesome!!    As I shared, my son read it in 2nd grade and my daughter is going to read it now -- just for fun, not assigned in school (6th grade).  I remember loving that book... look forward to the film!


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> Yep. I hope after Tron they finally redo that track.


Per this....

Per insider Martin over at WDWMagic.com - there is a possibility that once Tron is in, SM could be gone.  It is a faint chance, but it IS being discussed.  One has to wonder why you would want two major indoor rollercoasters next to each other.......


----------



## rteetz

Phicinfan said:


> Per this....
> 
> Per insider Martin over at WDWMagic.com - there is a possibility that once Tron is in, SM could be gone.  It is a faint chance, but it IS being discussed.  One has to wonder why you would want two major indoor rollercoasters next to each other.......


I have a hard time believing they would get rid of SM. Martin said it’s being discussed and is a faint chance. I wouldn’t put too much into that at this time.


----------



## Capang

Phicinfan said:


> Per this....
> 
> Per insider Martin over at WDWMagic.com - there is a possibility that once Tron is in, SM could be gone.  It is a faint chance, but it IS being discussed.  One has to wonder why you would want two major indoor rollercoasters next to each other.......


That’s pretty big...would be a shame to lose SM.


----------



## nkosiek

Phicinfan said:


> Per this....
> 
> Per insider Martin over at WDWMagic.com - there is a possibility that once Tron is in, SM could be gone.  It is a faint chance, but it IS being discussed.  One has to wonder why you would want two major indoor rollercoasters next to each other.......


If this happens, anyone want my BLT points? Space is the one ride I can recall riding when I was 8 and went down with my folks for a single day. It holds a special place for me with both parents passed and me finally having 2 little ones and them starting to ask questions about their grandparents.


----------



## skier_pete

Phicinfan said:


> Per this....
> 
> Per insider Martin over at WDWMagic.com - there is a possibility that once Tron is in, SM could be gone.  It is a faint chance, but it IS being discussed.  One has to wonder why you would want two major indoor rollercoasters next to each other.......



Why did they put two thrill rides next to each other in DHS. What a stupid comment. I know Martin is considered an accurate insider, but he pulls a lot of stuff out of his butt too.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Why did they put two thrill rides next to each other in DHS. What a stupid comment. I know Martin is considered an accurate insider, but he pulls a lot of stuff out of his butt too.


I disagree to an extent. You'd be surprised what is thrown around at Disney in terms of ideas. Martin said this is an idea of what is possible. Now I don't think it will happen and he even said its unlikely which makes me wonder why he even posted it then.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

rteetz said:


> I disagree to an extent. You'd be surprised what is thrown around at Disney in terms of ideas. Martin said this is an idea of what is possible. Now I don't think it will happen and he even said its unlikely which makes me wonder why he even posted it then.


The genius of it is it is quite a ways out still so if it never happens everyone will have forgotten about the rumor. However if it does come to be, he gets to say “I called this way back when!”


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Personally, I would love the WDW version of SM to get redone. That ride hurts. It doesn't hurt as much as the Matterhorn at Disneyland, but it is close. Maybe they could re-theme it?


----------



## jknezek

Mr. lncredible said:


> The genius of it is it is quite a ways out still so if it never happens everyone will have forgotten about the rumor. However if it does come to be, he gets to say “I called this way back when!”


This describes most of the "insiders" for anything anywhere on the Internet. It's the spaghetti method of predicting and if no one is keeping score on your accuracy there is no downside. 
Unless the thing is falling down, which it might be, when does Disney ever get rid of one of the most popular rides in a park? Mr. Toad's might be closest and that wasn't anywhere near that popular. EPCOT has always been a sponsor thing, like the Imagination disaster. But really popular things stay and SM is a top 4 ride in MK.


----------



## bluecastle

I don't understand why anyone would think 2 coasters or headliners next to each other would be a problem. As already mentioned, TZ and RnRc are neighbors. BTMRR and Splash Mtn. are also neighbors. My question is, once MK has 5, or more, very popular rides, do you think they will become a tiered park??


----------



## Pete M

aren't tower of terror and rock n rollercoaster right next to each other?  test track and mission space?  splash mountain and big thunder?  why exactly would it matter if 2 great rides are in close proximity?  besides, there's only so much room left so ya just gotta do what ya gotta do to bring new things into MK.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just as an update, the book arrived and my daughter (4th grade) finished it in two days - she really loved it!


My little librarian heart loves this. I work with that age group too!


----------



## DISnewjersey

Phicinfan said:


> Per this....
> 
> Per insider Martin over at WDWMagic.com - there is a possibility that once Tron is in, SM could be gone.  It is a faint chance, but it IS being discussed.  One has to wonder why you would want two major indoor rollercoasters next to each other.......



I actually hope they take Space down for a major refurb after Tron opens. They could redo the track to make it more thrilling, better effects, better queue, better ride vehicle, etc. Disneyland's ride vehicle is SOOO much better with the built-in audio like RnR. Also allows the flexibility for seasonal events like Halloween Space and Star Wars Space.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I think I’m one of the few that isn’t bothered by Space mountain. I find it so rough to ride and I’m generally not a fan.

I don’t think it will go though. Even if it’s suggsted by Disney I think the fan community would really go to town on this and Disney would back down.

Certainly after the 50th though, take it down for a long rehab


----------



## OKW Lover

Phicinfan said:


> One has to wonder why you would want two major indoor rollercoasters next to each other.......


One has to wonder why you would want two indoor dark rides next to each other.....


Spoiler: Huh?



FantasyLand.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I disagree to an extent. You'd be surprised what is thrown around at Disney in terms of ideas. Martin said this is an idea of what is possible. Now I don't think it will happen and he even said its unlikely which makes me wonder why he even posted it then.



I was thinking the same thing - I am sure a lot of crazy ideals get mentioned and don't really go anywhere:  get rid of Space Mountain, build a villains themed 5th gate, dress the Castle up as a birthday cake - I mean, just some crazy ideas that will never happen


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> One has to wonder why you would want two indoor dark rides next to each other.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> FantasyLand.



Although at this point I think you "spoiler" is only accurate at Disneyland, not in the Magic Kingdom at WDW


----------



## Fantasia79

On a low attendance night or event, just think of going on Tron & SM back to back as walk-ons.


----------



## Fantasia79

I hope we don’t life in a world where Tomorrowland Speedway is saved, but Space Mountsin scrapped.


----------



## markgrinceri

rteetz said:


> I disagree to an extent. You'd be surprised what is thrown around at Disney in terms of ideas. Martin said this is an idea of what is possible. Now I don't think it will happen and he even said its unlikely which makes me wonder why he even posted it then.



I could see them taking the space mountain concept and using that as a third major E-ticket attraction in SWGE. I believe the hyperspace mountain overlay has been popular. There could be two separate tracks contained in one giant show building, and the cars on one track could be TIE fighters and X-wings on the other. They could build a death star and other star wars planets in the show building that the track goes around. If they envisioned something like this then maybe getting rid of space mountain wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I disagree to an extent. You'd be surprised what is thrown around at Disney in terms of ideas. Martin said this is an idea of what is possible. Now I don't think it will happen and he even said its unlikely which makes me wonder why he even posted it then.



OK - I agree someone might have at one point said "Should we take out Space Mountain?"  But this is this still so beyond the ridiculous. It is one of the most popular attractions in all four parks. It consistently has the second longest wait in MK behind 7DMT, and I bet in a few years it will be back at #1.  There is no reason at all to take it out.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> OK - I agree someone might have at one point said "Should we take out Space Mountain?"  But this is this still so beyond the ridiculous. It is one of the most popular attractions in all four parks. It consistently has the second longest wait in MK behind 7DMT, and I bet in a few years it will be back at #1.  There is no reason at all to take it out.


I "liked" this but still feel the need to say .


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

bluecastle said:


> I don't understand why anyone would think 2 coasters or headliners next to each other would be a problem. As already mentioned, TZ and RnRc are neighbors. BTMRR and Splash Mtn. are also neighbors. My question is, once MK has 5, or more, very popular rides, do you think they will become a tiered park??


Having more popular rides usually makes tiering less likely.  Magic Kingdom has so many popular attractions offering FP+ that it's simply not necessary.


----------



## wareagle57

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Having more popular rides usually makes tiering less likely.  Magic Kingdom has so many popular attractions offering FP+ that it's simply not necessary.


Right. There is already so much to choose from and people want vastly different things that it’s really not difficult to get FP for anything except the newest thing. 

Just think when we have 3 mountains, Tron, 7DMT, the new theater which I’m sure will be popular for FP. That’s 6 “tier 1” options to go around. That means pretty much everyone can book ALL “tier 1” rides that want to. At other parks the tiers are to make sure everyone gets a least 1.


----------



## umichigan10

wareagle57 said:


> Right. There is already so much to choose from and people want vastly different things that it’s really not difficult to get FP for anything except the newest thing.
> 
> Just think when we have 3 mountains, Tron, 7DMT, the new theater which I’m sure will be popular for FP. That’s 6 “tier 1” options to go around. That means pretty much everyone can book ALL “tier 1” rides that want to. At other parks the tiers are to make sure everyone gets a least 1.


Not to mention fantasyland options like peter pan and Pooh. MK is completely loaded when it comes to variety


----------



## amberpi

bluecastle said:


> I don't understand why anyone would think 2 coasters or headliners next to each other would be a problem. As already mentioned, TZ and RnRc are neighbors. BTMRR and Splash Mtn. are also neighbors. My question is, once MK has 5, or more, very popular rides, do you think they will become a tiered park??



I think MK has never and won't (or perhaps I'm too optimistic) move to tiering due to the much larger overall number of rides/experiences that carry and disperse the load.

Also, am I only the luddite who has to constantly change "do" to "due?" Probably.


----------



## amberpi

umichigan10 said:


> Not to mention fantasyland options like peter pan and Pooh. MK is completely loaded when it comes to variety



And M&G. Kids love meeting princesses and Mickey!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> And M&G. Kids love meeting princesses and Mickey!



Good point (though that Mickey is less of a priority now that he will not be talking Mickey)


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

amberpi said:


> And M&G. Kids love meeting princesses and Mickey!


While I agree they are popular they aren't a reason for the lack of tiering as they don't provide capacity.  

You could add 10 of the most popular M&Gs in the world to Epcot and it wouldn't fix the tiering problem. Add 2 super high capacity popular thrill attractions and you probably could.


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> Good point (though that Mickey is less of a priority now that he will not be talking Mickey)



MUCH less priority.  Now you can do a character meal and box checked.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disneyland Resort Update: Retro Power


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> I disagree to an extent. You'd be surprised what is thrown around at Disney in terms of ideas. Martin said this is an idea of what is possible. Now I don't think it will happen and he even said its unlikely which makes me wonder why he even posted it then.



If it's true that the idea is being kicked around, regardless of how serious the talks are, "reporting" it could illustrate that _anything_ is on the table/chopping block.  Appreciate the things you like because when you have no control over the situation you don't know when you'll be without it.  



Fantasia79 said:


> I hope we don’t life in a world where Tomorrowland Speedway is saved, but Space Mountsin scrapped.








Or [Insert Black Mirror joke here]


----------



## skier_pete

amberpi said:


> Also, am I only the luddite who has to constantly change "do" to "due?" Probably.



As long as you don't spell dining as "dinning" you are good with me. My one true spelling pet peeve. (And I'd say about 20% of people on here spell it that way - probably since dinning is an actual work in spell-correct.)


----------



## skier_pete

SouthFayetteFan said:


> While I agree they are popular they aren't a reason for the lack of tiering as they don't provide capacity.
> 
> You could add 10 of the most popular M&Gs in the world to Epcot and it wouldn't fix the tiering problem. Add 2 super high capacity popular thrill attractions and you probably could.



Good point - when Ratatouille and Gaurdians arrive - Epcot will suddenly have I think 6 Tier 1s (those plus Soarin, TT, FEA + Illuminations) and what about 6 Tier 2s? (SSE, Nemo, Crush, Land, M:S & Imagination) Seems like they will have to either expand the # of Tier 1s you can pick or get rid of Tiers altogether. DHS in 2019 has the same problem. A SW:GE tier, a TSL tier and an "everything else" tier???


----------



## andyw715

rteetz said:


> I never realized how many Disney movies are on Netflix now! Looks like I’ll be watching a lot of movies in the coming days.



I thought Disney was pulling movies from Netflix, not adding?


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> I have a hard time believing they would get rid of SM. Martin said it’s being discussed and is a faint chance. I wouldn’t put too much into that at this time.


Oh i agree...except the fact the track is deplorable, and desperately needs the replacement that never happened.  At some point I can't believe they can keep welding and fixing what is....


----------



## Phicinfan

********** said:


> Why did they put two thrill rides next to each other in DHS. What a stupid comment. I know Martin is considered an accurate insider, but he pulls a lot of stuff out of his butt too.


Honestly I don't agree.  Martin is very accurate, and his statement makes sense, why in MK where they don't need to pull MORE folks in, do they place two dark inside Roller coasters.  It was my first thought as well.  As for DHS, if you are talking RnRC and ToT, not exactly apples and oranges there, as ToT is NOT a roller coaster.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Good point - when Ratatouille and Gaurdians arrive - Epcot will suddenly have I think 6 Tier 1s (those plus Soarin, TT, FEA + Illuminations) and what about 6 Tier 2s? (SSE, Nemo, Crush, Land, M:S & Imagination) Seems like they will have to either expand the # of Tier 1s you can pick or get rid of Tiers altogether. DHS in 2019 has the same problem. A SW:GE tier, a TSL tier and an "everything else" tier???



you also have as tier 2 in EPCOT the Character Spot for meeting Mickey, etc. and the Disney/PIXAR short festival 

They could bump one or two tier ones down to tier 2 (probably Soarin as wait isn't as bad since they added the third theater) ... plus there is the new ride coming to the UK pavilion that I assume would be a tier 2 as is supposed to be a "C-level" attraciton or something (at least, that is the latest rumors I saw)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*News*

BAMTech has chosen a leader for the Disney streaming service currently in development: Kevin Swint - former Apple and Samsung Executive.  At Apple, he served for five years as the director of iTunes international movies, and more recently at Samsung, he oversaw Milk Music and Milk Video. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ve-hired-to-oversee-disney-streaming-service/


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just as an update, the book arrived and my daughter (4th grade) finished it in two days - she really loved it!


My 2nd grader has read the first chapter and says she likes it. It turns out my wife has already read all of the books (seems like something her husband should have probably already known, right) so the two of them can discuss it after she's read it.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> you also have as tier 2 in EPCOT the Character Spot for meeting Mickey, etc. and the Disney/PIXAR short festival
> 
> They could bump one or two tier ones down to tier 2 (probably Soarin as wait isn't as bad since they added the third theater) ... plus there is the new ride coming to the UK pavilion that I assume would be a tier 2 as is supposed to be a "C-level" attraciton or something (at least, that is the latest rumors I saw)



Forgot about the character spot - we often burn a FP there. I didn't realize the shorts festival was a FP+. Could that be the attraction with the least necessary FP? Perhaps tied with poor Figment - we have never NOT walked on to Figment - like literally walked in and sat in a bunch of cars that weren't full.  How does Disney not fix that pavilion?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Forgot about the character spot - we often burn a FP there. I didn't realize the shorts festival was a FP+. Could that be the attraction with the least necessary FP? Perhaps tied with poor Figment - we have never NOT walked on to Figment - like literally walked in and sat in a bunch of cars that weren't full.  How does Disney not fix that pavilion?



we actually did use a FP for the short festival as we had two EPCOT days and were struggling on what to sue the FPs on and we hadn't seen it and thought maybe this would help cut a little time, but it really didn't do anything for us

We've had a few times where there was a bit of a wait for Figment in the building - but like 5-10 mins but that is about it


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> Forgot about the character spot - we often burn a FP there. I didn't realize the shorts festival was a FP+. Could that be the attraction with the least necessary FP? Perhaps tied with poor Figment - we have never NOT walked on to Figment - like literally walked in and sat in a bunch of cars that weren't full.  How does Disney not fix that pavilion?


No sponsor to give them free money. And yes, it is a brutal embarrassment that they have this incredible symbol for EPCOT and are letting the thing most tied to him languish. It's not just the ride either. The queue, the after ride area. It is all pathetic and a disservice to Figment.


----------



## STLstone

Capang said:


> That’s pretty big...would be a shame to lose SM.


Might as well just take out the castle too, while they're at it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> No sponsor to give them free money. And yes, it is a brutal embarrassment that they have this incredible symbol for EPCOT and are letting the thing most tied to him languish. It's not just the ride either. The queue, the after ride area. It is all pathetic and a disservice to Figment.



I also miss the area they had upstairs.  I know part of it is used for a DVC lounge - but supposedly they still have the rainbow bridge and stuff up there just walled off.

I would love if for the 50th of WDW or failing that the 40th of EPCOT they redo this pavilion and bring back the Dreamfinder and Figment meet and greet and open up that upstairs area.  Even if they wind up making the main ride Inside Out themed (as there have been rumors) make the upstairs focused on Figment and creativity and stuff like that


----------



## rteetz

andyw715 said:


> I thought Disney was pulling movies from Netflix, not adding?


They still have a while before the streaming service is out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I know the dedicated thread got shut so quick post here:

The Last Jedi passes $600m domestic, stands at $604.2m domestic and $692m international - so just shy of $1.3bn (and just edging past Frozen interestingly)

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/the-last-jedi-passes-600-million-box-office-milestone/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Animal Kingdom Expanding “Party for the Planet” to Celebrate Park’s 20th Anniversary with New Food Booths, Tours, & More


----------



## MamaBelle4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Animal Kingdom Expanding “Party for the Planet” to Celebrate Park’s 20th Anniversary with New Food Booths, Tours, & More



Wahoo! I *may* have actually timed something right for my early May trip!


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Animal Kingdom Expanding “Party for the Planet” to Celebrate Park’s 20th Anniversary with New Food Booths, Tours, & More


I may get to enjoy this if it’s going on still on April 29.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Temporary entry lanes at DHS set to open soon

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/photo...plaza-nearly-ready-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Animal Kingdom Expanding “Party for the Planet” to Celebrate Park’s 20th Anniversary with New Food Booths, Tours, & More


Woohoo! We’ll be there April 23rd!


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Temporary entry lanes at DHS set to open soon
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/photo...plaza-nearly-ready-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Doesn't look all that big, but I guess only a year or so.


----------



## koala1966

SouthFayetteFan said:


> While I agree they are popular they aren't a reason for the lack of tiering as they don't provide capacity.
> 
> You could add 10 of the most popular M&Gs in the world to Epcot and it wouldn't fix the tiering problem. Add 2 super high capacity popular thrill attractions and you probably could.


But only focusing on capacity misses the point here. For every attraction a person selects a FP+ for, that's one more FP+ available on a different attraction. So regardless if an attraction is high capacity, if it's something that will attract FP+ selections, it helps with the FP+  availability issue. 

My autocorrect believes that when I type FP, I mean to type GO. ;-)


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Doesn't look all that big, but I guess only a year or so.


It is temporary and basically the same as the old one in that area.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Narcoossee's No Longer Offering Their Brunch Service


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> It is temporary and basically the same as the old one in that area.



Yea, I was thinking the one closing was bigger and the main entrance, putting it all into this temporary one. But since we rarely use them I can't tell if it matters.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Overnight Rehearsals to Take Place at Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Animal Kingdom Expanding “Party for the Planet” to Celebrate Park’s 20th Anniversary with New Food Booths, Tours, & More



Right around my birthday...


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Splitsville Luxury Lanes Promises Chef-Driven Menu When It Opens on January 29 at Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## PxyShan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Overnight Rehearsals to Take Place at Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios


What are they rehearsing for at MK? I don't think I've seen it mentioned yet. 

Also, my family might be the only ones disappointed about extending MK evening hours. One of the reasons we go in late January/early February is the earlier close so we can see fireworks and still get our little kids to bed at a reasonable time. Hopefully they can leave one of the weeknights at 8pm while we're there.


----------



## rteetz

PxyShan said:


> What are they rehearsing for at MK? I don't think I've seen it mentioned yet.
> 
> Also, my family might be the only ones disappointed about extending MK evening hours. One of the reasons we go in late January/early February is the earlier close so we can see fireworks and still get our little kids to bed at a reasonable time. Hopefully they can leave one of the weeknights at 8pm while we're there.


Could be a rehearsal for new CMs who are part of the castle shows, move it shake it, or the parade. I can’t see it being for anything new right now.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

********** said:


> Good point - when Ratatouille and Gaurdians arrive - Epcot will suddenly have I think 6 Tier 1s (those plus Soarin, TT, FEA + Illuminations) and what about 6 Tier 2s? (SSE, Nemo, Crush, Land, M:S & Imagination) Seems like they will have to either expand the # of Tier 1s you can pick or get rid of Tiers altogether. DHS in 2019 has the same problem. A SW:GE tier, a TSL tier and an "everything else" tier???


Yes - my point exactly!  With 5 true headliner attractions at Epcot then (dismissing IllumiNations) you would think tiering could go by the wayside.



koala1966 said:


> But only focusing on capacity misses the point here. For every attraction a person selects a FP+ for, that's one more FP+ available on a different attraction. So regardless if an attraction is high capacity, if it's something that will attract FP+ selections, it helps with the FP+  availability issue.
> 
> My autocorrect believes that when I type FP, I mean to type GO. ;-)


BUT Capacity is the point...Adding a ride with capacity similar to Toy Story Mania or Soarin could add between 16,000 and 18,000 fastpasses daily.  That one attraction alone then causes a ripple affect freeing up that many fastpasses at other attractions...

Adding a M&G could add between 1,500 and 2,000 fastpasses.   So to your statement - which one provided more help with the FP+ availability?  I'm not trying to dispute that M&Gs are popular, just that their fastpass allotment means very little in the grand scheme of things.  

To fix tiering you need to add multiple high capacity popular attractions that flood the system with a bunch of fastpasses.  BUT they also can't be SO popular that they become a sole focus for guests (see Pandora) which actually caused tiering at a park that previous didn't have it.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney to produce a TV series based on the Mighty Ducks:

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/mighty-ducks-tv-series-works-1077067


----------



## crazy4wdw

Cast and characters from The Incredibles 2 announced:

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...-2-cast-list-character-names-revealed-1076947

https://twitter.com/Disney/status/955506612575158273


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Tivan Collection Expands at Guardians of the Galaxy-Mission BREAKOUT!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Splitsville Luxury Lanes Set to Open January 29 at Downtown Disney with Chef-Driven Menu


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ava DuVernay, Disney and Nissan Launch 'A Wrinkle in Time' Contest Aimed at Aspiring Filmmakers


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Contestant on 'The Voice' Delights Viewers by Singing 'Prince Ali' from Disney's 'Aladdin'


----------



## circus4u

Tokyo Disneyland blanketed in snow
http://abcnews.go.com/International/tokyo-disneyland-blanketed-snow/story?id=52521858


----------



## circus4u

Service dog over the moon after meeting Disney's Pluto
http://abcnews.go.com/US/service-dog-moon-meeting-disneys-pluto/story?id=52506222


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## StrawberryChan

i don't know if this has been widely reported yet, but i heard from a magic kingdom tour guide that epcot's guardians of the galaxy is going over not only the universe of energy, but wonders of life, as well. it seems to make sense given that they're in close proximity and the wonders of life area is prime space that isn't used to its fullest extent, but can anyone confirm if that's the case?


----------



## rteetz

StrawberryChan said:


> i don't know if this has been widely reported yet, but i heard from a magic kingdom tour guide that epcot's guardians of the galaxy is going over not only the universe of energy, but wonders of life, as well. it seems to make sense given that they're in close proximity and the wonders of life area is prime space that isn't used to its fullest extent, but can anyone confirm if that's the case?


Not the case. The coaster building will be built behind UoE. Wonders will remain as is for now.


----------



## afan

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney to produce a TV series based on the Mighty Ducks:
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/mighty-ducks-tv-series-works-1077067



My teenage self just got excited at this. I always wanted to have Conway 96 put on the back of my 96-97 season ducks sweater but as a poor college student never did.

There had been rumbling of another movie a year or two ago. I wonder if this is what's coming from that instead.


----------



## StrawberryChan

rteetz said:


> Not the case. The coaster building will be built behind UoE. Wonders will remain as is for now.



got it. thanks for clarifying!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   New Annual Pass Options Now Available at LEGOLAND Florida Resort


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> I also miss the area they had upstairs.  I know part of it is used for a DVC lounge - but supposedly they still have the rainbow bridge and stuff up there just walled off.
> 
> I would love if for the 50th of WDW or failing that the 40th of EPCOT they redo this pavilion and bring back the Dreamfinder and Figment meet and greet and open up that upstairs area.  Even if they wind up making the main ride Inside Out themed (as there have been rumors) make the upstairs focused on Figment and creativity and stuff like that



I would be so happy if they'd reopen that upstairs area and take it back to it's original glory. That was my favorite pavilion when I went as a kid. We'd literally spend hours in there. I would dream about that rainbow tunnel. The current ride and pavilion is such a shell of its former self, and what's silly, especially with the upstairs portion, is it could be a pretty easy space to make better.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Minnie Mouse Receives A Star On The Hollywood Walk of Fame


----------



## crazy4wdw

Notification to Walt Disney Co. shareholders of the upcoming annual meeting:

"The 2018 Annual Meeting of shareholders of The Walt Disney Company will be held at the Hobby Center for the Performing Arts, 800 Bagby Street, Houston, Texas 77002, on Thursday, March 8, 2018, beginning at 10:00 a.m.

Shareholders of record of Disney common stock (NYSE: DIS) at the close of business on January 8, 2018, are entitled to vote at the meeting and any postponements or adjournments of the meeting. The items of business and the recommendations of the Board of Directors are described in the proxy materials. "


. . . . .and in case anyone's interested, the 2017 annual report to shareholders:  https://ditm-twdc-us.storage.googleapis.com/2017-Annual-Report.pdf


----------



## WDW_Ding

circus4u said:


> Service dog over the moon after meeting Disney's Pluto
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/service-dog-moon-meeting-disneys-pluto/story?id=52506222



He doesn’t look that happy to me.


----------



## WDW_Ding

afan said:


> My teenage self just got excited at this. I always wanted to have Conway 96 put on the back of my 96-97 season ducks sweater but as a poor college student never did.
> 
> There had been rumbling of another movie a year or two ago. I wonder if this is what's coming from that instead.



I’d bet that this ends up on the Disney SVOD service.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*News*


The 2018 Oscar Award nominees have just been announced and we’re happy to share that several Disney and Pixar films have received nominations!

*Best Animated Feature Film:* Disney Pixar’s _Coco_

*Original Song:* Remember Me ~ Disney Pixar’s _Coco_

*Visual Effects:* _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_, _Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2_

*Original Score:* _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_

*Best Animated Short Film:* Disney Pixar’s _Lou_

*Sound Mixing:* _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_

*Sound Editing:* _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_

*Costume Design:* _Beauty and the Beast_

*Production Design:* _Beauty and the Beast_

The 2018 Oscar Awards will once again be hosted by Jimmy Kimmel and will air live on ABC on Sunday, March 4, 2018.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ms-have-been-nominated-for-2018-oscar-awards/


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Best Animated Short Film:* Disney Pixar’s _Lou_



When/where was Lou shown? Was it for Cars 3? I really wish we had gotten a Pixar short instead of the Frozen short for CoCo.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> When/where was Lou shown? Was it for Cars 3? I really wish we had gotten a Pixar short instead of the Frozen short for CoCo.


Yes it was Cars 3.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Photopass is celebrating national handwriting day

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...haracter-signatures-to-your-photopass-photos/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> When/where was Lou shown? Was it for Cars 3? I really wish we had gotten a Pixar short instead of the Frozen short for CoCo.



yes, it was for Cars 3.  I thought it was a good short and had a good message (it was around bullying and why someone might be a bully, etc.) but not my favorite of the Pixar shorts.


----------



## dac7265

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Animal Kingdom Expanding “Party for the Planet” to Celebrate Park’s 20th Anniversary with New Food Booths, Tours, & More


We are leaving on the 22nd!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney park tickets now available at Publix, Wawa, and Target

http://wdwnt.com/2018/01/disney-world-tickets-now-available-publix-wawa-target-winn-dixie-stores/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Showtime changes for Star Wars fireworks 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...lactic-spectacular-changed-for-january-22-27/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney park tickets now available at Publix, Wawa, and Target
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/2018/01/disney-world-tickets-now-available-publix-wawa-target-winn-dixie-stores/



no mention if you can apply the 5% Red Card discount to purchasing them at Target


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Notification to Walt Disney Co. shareholders of the upcoming annual meeting:
> 
> "The 2018 Annual Meeting of shareholders of The Walt Disney Company will be held at the Hobby Center for the Performing Arts, 800 Bagby Street, Houston, Texas 77002, on Thursday, March 8, 2018, beginning at 10:00 a.m.
> 
> Shareholders of record of Disney common stock (NYSE: DIS) at the close of business on January 8, 2018, are entitled to vote at the meeting and any postponements or adjournments of the meeting. The items of business and the recommendations of the Board of Directors are described in the proxy materials. "
> 
> 
> . . . . .and in case anyone's interested, the 2017 annual report to shareholders:  https://ditm-twdc-us.storage.googleapis.com/2017-Annual-Report.pdf




As the highlights from the Proxy (if anyone interested):

Items of business:
1. Election of the ten nominees named in the proxy statement as Directors, each for a term of one year.
2. Ratification of the appointment of PricewaterhouseCoopers LLP as the Company’s independent registered public accountants for fiscal 2018.
3. Approval of material terms of performance goals under the Amended and Restated 2002 Executive Performance Plan.
4. Consideration of an advisory vote to approve executive compensation.
5. Consideration of up to two shareholder proposals, if presented.


The "two shareholder proposals" are:

Shareholder proposal requesting an annual report disclosing information regarding the Company’s lobbying policies and activities
Shareholder proposal requesting the Board amend the Company’s Bylaws relating to proxy access to increase the number of permitted nominees, remove the limit on aggregating shares to meet the shareholding requirement
=> the board is advising to vote against both of these


I love proxy statements as they get into how executives are compensated.  If anyone is interested, Iger is judged on:

(a) 70% dependent on achievement of performance against four financial measures (segment operating income, adjusted EPS, after-tax free cash flow, and return on invested capital), all of which the Compensation Committee believes drive long-term shareholder value creation; and
(b) 30% dependent on the Compensation Committee’s assessment of individual contributions toward achievement of qualitative goals tied to the Company’s strategic priorities.

His annual equity award "depends on the performance of Disney stock and the realized performance-unit value depends on three-year achievement of relative TSR and EPS performance."


... so if you ever wonder what drives his decisions, there ya go


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *News*
> 
> 
> The 2018 Oscar Award nominees have just been announced and we’re happy to share that several Disney and Pixar films have received nominations!
> 
> *Best Animated Feature Film:* Disney Pixar’s _Coco_
> 
> *Original Song:* Remember Me ~ Disney Pixar’s _Coco_
> 
> *Visual Effects:* _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_, _Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2_
> 
> *Original Score:* _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_
> 
> *Best Animated Short Film:* Disney Pixar’s _Lou_
> 
> *Sound Mixing:* _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_
> 
> *Sound Editing:* _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_
> 
> *Costume Design:* _Beauty and the Beast_
> 
> *Production Design:* _Beauty and the Beast_
> 
> The 2018 Oscar Awards will once again be hosted by Jimmy Kimmel and will air live on ABC on Sunday, March 4, 2018.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ms-have-been-nominated-for-2018-oscar-awards/


Production Design and Costume Design...I think Beauty and the Beast has a shot, but if it does win, I think Costume Design will be the oscar for this film.

Sound Editing, Sound Mixing, Original Score, and Visual Effects...I don't think Star Wars stands a chance in most of these since I think a film that I saw many times will beat it out. That is Dunkirk (not saying it will win the awards it is nominated for along with Star Wars, but I loved the score, the mixing, and the editing in that film a lot). The only chance I can see Star Wars winning is Visual Effects. I never saw GotG V.2 to really give it a possible look into Visual Effects.

Animated Film and Original Song...I can see Coco winning the Animated Film, but I have been addicted to The Greatest Showman (which i think should be nominated for more awards than just the song) soundtrack lately so I don't know if "Remember Me" will get the title of Best Original Song. Remember Me is easily my 2nd favorite song on that list though and definitely has a shot.

Best Animated Short...I really liked Lou so I hope that wins. Glad to see that something involved with the Cars 3 release was given a look.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Production Design and Costume Design...I think Beauty and the Beast has a shot, but if it does win, I think Costume Design will be the oscar for this film.
> 
> Sound Editing, Sound Mixing, Original Score, and Visual Effects...I don't think Star Wars stands a chance in most of these since I think a film that I saw many times will beat it out. That is Dunkirk (not saying it will win the awards it is nominated for along with Star Wars, but I loved the score, the mixing, and the editing in that film a lot). The only chance I can see Star Wars winning is Visual Effects. I never saw GotG V.2 to really give it a possible look into Visual Effects.
> 
> Animated Film and Original Song...I can see Coco winning the Animated Film, but I have been addicted to The Greatest Showman (which i think should be nominated for more awards than just the song) soundtrack lately so I don't know if "Remember Me" will get the title of Best Original Song. Remember Me is easily my 2nd favorite song on that list though and definitely has a shot.
> 
> Best Animated Short...I really liked Lou so I hope that wins. Glad to see that something involved with the Cars 3 release was given a look.


I think Star Wars has a good shot at visual effects like you said. Star Wars is always nominated for those types of awards. Force awakens was as well but didn’t win. 

I think Coco will definitely win animated film. It’s just beautiful but like you am not sure on the song. I haven’t seen Greatest Showman yet but I find it interesting that it didn’t seem to do well with reviews at first but many seem to love it. It might be more one of those niche films.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I haven’t seen Greatest Showman yet but I find it interesting that it didn’t seem to do well with reviews at first but many seem to love it. It might be more one of those niche films.



I was so confused by The Greatest Showman on Rotten Tomatoes. Not by the scores, but by the fact that despite bad critic scores, it was nominated for best picture and best song. How could so many critics hate a best picture nominee? I'm not a musical person most of the time. Hated Into The Woods, never even considered seeing Les Mis. Everyone I knew who had seen TGS loved it, but I just wrote that off as only people who like those kind of movies are going to see them, and of course they are going to like it. My gf really wanted to see it though, so I decided to suffer through it. It was amazing! Yes, it had problems, but overall it did what it was intended to do, and it did so very well. It inspired. After watching the movie is obvious why the critics hated it. 



Spoiler: MINOR SPOILER



It deals heavily with Barnum's distaste for critics, despite being forced to have to please them. One of the major themes of the movie is "screw what critics think. If it makes people happy, then it is worthy."


 TGS does just that.


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> I was so confused by The Greatest Showman on Rotten Tomatoes. Not by the scores, but by the fact that despite bad critic scores, it was nominated for best picture and best song. How could so many critics hate a best picture nominee? I'm not a musical person most of the time. Hated Into The Woods, never even considered seeing Les Mis. Everyone I knew who had seen TGS loved it, but I just wrote that off as only people who like those kind of movies are going to see them, and of course they are going to like it. My gf really wanted to see it though, so I decided to suffer through it. It was amazing! Yes, it had problems, but overall it did what it was intended to do, and it did so very well. It inspired. After watching the movie is obvious why the critics hated it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MINOR SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> It deals heavily with Barnum's distaste for critics, despite being forced to have to please them. One of the major themes of the movie is "screw what critics think. If it makes people happy, then it is worthy."
> 
> 
> TGS does just that.



It's sort of off topic, but my wife really wants to see TGS. I used to hate musicals when I was young but have grown to appreciate them. I wonder if it's similar to LaLa Land which had a lot of people either LOVE or HATE it, while I found it to be just OK. Musicals tend to be that way - it's sort of whether the emotions of the music/dance strike you as real or false. For me, it's a lot about how much I like the songs. La La Land was beautifully shot and choreographed, but none of the songs stuck with me, making it just OK. I wonder if I will feel the same way about TGS.  

Coco had a lot of music, but again not much of it really stuck by me outside of the main song "Remember Me" which was pretty good. I think animated musicals can get away with feeling "real" because they don't have to have that real world / fantasy balance that live action musicals have to. When La La Land opens with all those people dancing on the freeway...that seen alone can set you up with either "I'm in" or "this is stupid", and depending on which way you fall in those first 5 minutes is probably where you are going to stay. Meanwhile you watch Moana and she sings about the ocean and you're like "Hey, that's what it's all about."


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> It's sort of off topic, but my wife really wants to see TGS. I used to hate musicals when I was young but have grown to appreciate them. I wonder if it's similar to LaLa Land which had a lot of people either LOVE or HATE it, while I found it to be just OK. Musicals tend to be that way - it's sort of whether the emotions of the music/dance strike you as real or false. For me, it's a lot about how much I like the songs. La La Land was beautifully shot and choreographed, but none of the songs stuck with me, making it just OK. I wonder if I will feel the same way about TGS.
> 
> Coco had a lot of music, but again not much of it really stuck by me outside of the main song "Remember Me" which was pretty good. I think animated musicals can get away with feeling "real" because they don't have to have that real world / fantasy balance that live action musicals have to. When La La Land opens with all those people dancing on the freeway...that seen alone can set you up with either "I'm in" or "this is stupid", and depending on which way you fall in those first 5 minutes is probably where you are going to stay. Meanwhile you watch Moana and she sings about the ocean and you're like "Hey, that's what it's all about."



As a kid, I never liked the songs in Disney movies. I was always bored by them and just couldn't wait for them to be over and get back to the story. I'm still that way with many things, very "to the point" so I don't like a lot of fluff and I'm awful at telling stories. But now that I'm older I appreciate the songs and they are my favorite part. So for me, I don't like musicals where the whole thing is "sing talking" because I just don't think those make good songs. (JMO, I know many enjoy full out musicals and that's fine. Just doesn't hold my attention.)

TGS is more like a Disney movie where they have plenty of normal acting and then break into song every once and a while and they are very catchy and often powerful. I knew nothing about P.T. Barnum going into this movie and came out feeling like I had watched a movie about someone cut from the same cloth as Walt. Really a lot of similarities. This is probably why I liked the movie so much and why I think most here would. I got really emotional and caught up in the idea of someone being such a visionary.

LaLa Land, I like you just thought it was ok. I didn't hate it but didn't love it either. I had no desire to rewatch and can't even really remember why I didn't like it. I just thought the story/ending was not very satisfying and none of the music made me want to buy the soundtrack.


----------



## MommaBerd

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> but I have been addicted to The Greatest Showman (which i think should be nominated for more awards than just the song) soundtrack lately



RIGHT?!? We are constantly playing it!



wareagle57 said:


> Yes, it had problems, but overall it did what it was intended to do, and it did so very well. It inspired. After watching the movie is obvious why the critics hated it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MINOR SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> It deals heavily with Barnum's distaste for critics, despite being forced to have to please them. One of the major themes of the movie is "screw what critics think. If it makes people happy, then it is worthy."
> 
> 
> TGS does just that.



Isn’t it funny how real life mirrored the art?


----------



## MommaBerd

@********** - The TGS songs are so catchy - and meaningful - you can’t help but love them. I really, really liked La La Land, but like you, I can’t really even remember the songs, nor did I feel compelled to go to iTunes and immediately start listening. Moana - yes; TGS - yes!


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> As the highlights from the Proxy (if anyone interested):
> 
> Items of business:
> 1. Election of the ten nominees named in the proxy statement as Directors, each for a term of one year.
> 2. Ratification of the appointment of PricewaterhouseCoopers LLP as the Company’s independent registered public accountants for fiscal 2018.
> 3. Approval of material terms of performance goals under the Amended and Restated 2002 Executive Performance Plan.
> 4. Consideration of an advisory vote to approve executive compensation.
> 5. Consideration of up to two shareholder proposals, if presented.



Thanks for the breakdown.  Haven't had time yet to read over the proxy.   Seems like the shareholder proposals are rarely approved.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I loved Coco but Loving Vincent was very, very good. I think Coco will win though because animated movies from small studios do not win.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academy_Award_for_Best_Animated_Feature



TheMaxRebo said:


> As the highlights from the Proxy (if anyone interested):
> 
> 
> 2. Ratification of the appointment of PricewaterhouseCoopers LLP as the Company’s independent registered public accountants for fiscal 2018.



Damn. They need to drop Price water house so that Deloitte can pick them up so that I can work for Disney. 



wareagle57 said:


> I was so confused by The Greatest Showman on Rotten Tomatoes. Not by the scores, but by the fact that despite bad critic scores, it was nominated for best picture and best song. How could so many critics hate a best picture nominee? I'm not a musical person most of the time. Hated Into The Woods, never even considered seeing Les Mis. Everyone I knew who had seen TGS loved it, but I just wrote that off as only people who like those kind of movies are going to see them, and of course they are going to like it. My gf really wanted to see it though, so I decided to suffer through it. It was amazing! Yes, it had problems, but overall it did what it was intended to do, and it did so very well. It inspired. After watching the movie is obvious why the critics hated it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MINOR SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> It deals heavily with Barnum's distaste for critics, despite being forced to have to please them. One of the major themes of the movie is "screw what critics think. If it makes people happy, then it is worthy."
> 
> 
> TGS does just that.



I'm not really surprised. The critics often dislike movies that I love.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walt Disney Company CMs will be receiving a cash bonus of $1000

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...s-new-50-million-higher-education-program.htm


----------



## Lee Matthews

That will keep them happy about pay for a while before they start moaning again.


----------



## rteetz

Lee Matthews said:


> That will keep them happy about pay for a while before they start moaning again.


Well they are still in contract negotiations so I would imagine this won't do a whole lot until that is over.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They need to drop Price water house so that Deloitte can pick them up so that I can work for Disney.



Yay for another public accountant!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

All-New Concessions at The Arena at ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Happy 35th Anniversary to Tokyo Disney Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

2018 #RockTheDots Celebration Wraps at Disney Springs & Downtown Disney


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Epcot Update 

http://wdwnt.com/2018/01/photo-repo...ival-arts-new-world-showcase-merchandise-etc/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Yay for another public accountant!!



Sorry  Not an accountant. I am an attorney with their Risk Advisory business. But I can't blame you for assuming that, most people who work for them are.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sorry  Not an accountant. I am an attorney with their Risk Advisory business. But I can't blame you for assuming that, most people who work for them are.



Ha, that’s okay. I myself am in the Financial Investigations and Disputes (Litigation) side of the accounting world so I at least understand what you do


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Rumor
*
Mighty Ducks T.V. Series in the Works!

"The_ Mighty Ducks _franchise may be coming to the small screen. Sources tell _The Hollywood Reporter _that ABC Signature Studios is in early development for a series based on the 1990s dramedy about a youth hockey team."

I will be so excited for this if this is true!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Magic Kingdom Celebrates January With Some Special Treats


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Book Early and Save Up To $500 Per Person on Select Adventures by Disney River Cruises


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Disney's Blizzard Beach Water Park Closed Due to Cold Weather on Jan. 25


----------



## amberpi

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Ha, that’s okay. I myself am in the Financial Investigations and Disputes (Litigation) side of the accounting world so I at least understand what you do



What? I'm in aml consulting! Small world!


----------



## mikepizzo

Lee Matthews said:


> That will keep them happy about pay for a while before they start moaning again.





rteetz said:


> Well they are still in contract negotiations so I would imagine this won't do a whole lot until that is over.



The company I work for did the same thing.  Everyone making under a certain amount of money and was in "good standing" (certain level of performance reviews, not on probation, etc), got $1,000 bonus.  

I'm not going to turn my nose at any type of additional compensation, but I also realize that the company will be saving money for the next however many years, while this additional compensation is a one time special thing.


----------



## OKW Lover

Hmmm, a $1,000 bonus isn't anything to sneeze at.  Its about equal to a 50 cent/hour pay increase for those that work 40 hour weeks.


----------



## jknezek

OKW Lover said:


> Hmmm, a $1,000 bonus isn't anything to sneeze at.  Its about equal to a 50 cent/hour pay increase for those that work 40 hour weeks.


No. It's not something to sneeze at. I'm sure it is quite welcome by the recipients. But it's important to remember it is about equal to a 50cent/hour pay increase for 1 year only. It is not a raise, will not factor into cost of living or percentage raises in the future, and will be taxed at a higher level. The companies will enjoy the benefit of lower taxes for the foreseeable future. Employees are most likely seeing their single benefit now. While that benefit is nice, as you said and I agree, perspective is important that the companies get a long term benefit, employees a short term one.


----------



## sachilles

It's money you were not expecting, so of course it's welcome. As pointed out, it's taxed different and it's not reoccurring, which is a bummer, but it's still a nice perk. No doubt there are some folks that might have over done it with holiday spending, and this will help cover that.

I understand why you wouldn't tax a bonus at a lower rate than base pay, but it does strike me as odd to not tax it at the same rate as normal income.


----------



## jknezek

sachilles said:


> It's money you were not expecting, so of course it's welcome. As pointed out, it's taxed different and it's not reoccurring, which is a bummer, but it's still a nice perk. No doubt there are some folks that might have over done it with holiday spending, and this will help cover that.
> 
> I understand why you wouldn't tax a bonus at a lower rate than base pay, but it does strike me as odd to not tax it at the same rate as normal income.


You'd have to dig into the tax law but it's probably because many people, especially in sales positions, are paid in bonuses. If you tax at the higher rate, as the government, you get a nice interest free loan until tax time rolls around and you issue a refund. Plus it prevents people from having huge tax bills, which is a significant cause of non-payment. Since you don't know what your annual bonus, or the sum of your bonuses might be, it is difficult to pay at the proper level throughout the year. Overpayment up front solves these problems.

As someone with a large bonus component to my pay, I both understand and lament the loan I'm forced to give our government.


----------



## WDW_Ding

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mighty Ducks T.V. Series in the Works!
> 
> "The_ Mighty Ducks _franchise may be coming to the small screen. Sources tell _The Hollywood Reporter _that ABC Signature Studios is in early development for a series based on the 1990s dramedy about a youth hockey team."
> 
> I will be so excited for this if this is true!



I would guess that this one ends up on Disney’s SVOD service.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

It's also relevant that some of the benefits to companies are one-time as well, as I understand it, like repatriation and full expensing of various capital expenditures.  Makes sense to match the timing when paying out -- i.e. short-term income with short-term expense (bonus).

The lower corporate tax rate is the piece that lives on.  I don't think it makes sense to expect businesses to pass the tax rate cut directly on to employees in perpetuity -- the _idea_ is that this makes American businesses more competitive internationally (basically, right?).  That should theoretically have multiple benefits over the longer term, some of which would presumably be passed directly & indirectly to employees.

To state the obvious, there was no requirement that any company pass ANY of the short or long term bottom line savings to employees.  It's smart to (employee satisfaction, PR, etc.), but not required.  I think most would admit that the amount being passed on to employees by US companies so far surpasses expectations.  We don't have to be unhappy about everything, do we?  

ETA: this obviously doesn’t include the fact that several nonpartisan groups project high percentages of Americans (though not all, obviously) will see a personal income tax cut in addition to anything their company decides to “share” with them. Wish that was longer-term than it is — will come up for renewal down the line, but there’d be obvious pressure to renew if enough people really do feel a cut. I’m a realist — some say pessimist  — but I can see plenty of reasons not to be down on short-term bonuses or this bigger picture right now.

With that, I return to your regularly scheduled “News Round Up” programming.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Bill Passed in Florida Will Allow Theme Parks to Donate Lost and Found Items Unclaimed After 30 Days


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New “4 Parks” Merchandise Collection Released at Walt Disney World


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New “4 Parks” Merchandise Collection Released at Walt Disney World


Nice! I like the towel, ornament and some shirts.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ballast Point and More Exciting Changes Coming to Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort in 2018


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

jknezek said:


> It is not a raise...and will be taxed at a higher level.





sachilles said:


> ...As pointed out, it's taxed different...I understand why you wouldn't tax a bonus at a lower rate than base pay, but it does strike me as odd to not tax it at the same rate as normal income.





jknezek said:


> You'd have to dig into the tax law but it's probably because many people, especially in sales positions, are paid in bonuses. If you tax at the higher rate, as the government, you get a nice interest free loan until tax time rolls around and you issue a refund. Plus it prevents people from having huge tax bills, which is a significant cause of non-payment. Since you don't know what your annual bonus, or the sum of your bonuses might be, it is difficult to pay at the proper level throughout the year. Overpayment up front solves these problems.
> 
> As someone with a large bonus component to my pay, I both understand and lament the loan I'm forced to give our government.



Taxes withheld are not taxes paid  

Just to be clear - Bonuses are not *TAXED *at a higher rate than any other income.  This is a common myth because the withholding on a bonus is typically higher than normal paychecks - but it's just that: Withholding...meaning come tax time you likely will get a portion of it back in the form a refund.  Basically, they ignore your withholding allowances on your W4 and instead withhold the one-time payment rate of 25% (on the amount of federal taxable income).  If you're in the 10% incremental tax bracket, 15% of that money is coming back to you in early 2019 OR you can adjust your W4 withholding allowances accordingly and get a larger paycheck all year long.


----------



## jknezek

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Taxes withheld are not taxes paid
> 
> Just to be clear - Bonuses are not *TAXED *at a higher rate than any other income.  This is a common myth because the withholding on a bonus is typically higher than normal paychecks - but it's just that: Withholding...meaning come tax time you likely will get a portion of it back in the form a refund.  Basically, they ignore your withholding allowances on your W4 and instead withhold the one-time payment rate of 25% (on the amount of federal taxable income).  If you're in the 10% incremental tax bracket, 15% of that money is coming back to you in early 2019 OR you can adjust your W4 withholding allowances accordingly and get a larger paycheck all year long.



Which is why I described it as an interest free loan. Exactly what it is for the government.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

jknezek said:


> Which is why I described it as an interest free loan. Exactly what it is for the government.


Yeah - I saw you stating that but wanted to make an absolutely clear post.  This is such a commonly misunderstood thing.

EDIT: I also think using the word "withholding" makes things much clearer.


----------



## dina444444

*News
*
Star Wars Day at Sea and Marvel Day at Sea Returning in 2019


----------



## sachilles

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Yeah - I saw you stating that but wanted to make an absolutely clear post.  This is such a commonly misunderstood thing.
> 
> EDIT: I also think using the word "withholding" makes things much clearer.


Very true. Ultimately, that money isn't received in the year it was given, but you do ultimately get taxed "appropriately".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It's also relevant that some of the benefits to companies are one-time as well, as I understand it, like repatriation and full expensing of various capital expenditures.  Makes sense to match the timing when paying out -- i.e. short-term income with short-term expense (bonus).
> 
> The lower corporate tax rate is the piece that lives on.  I don't think it makes sense to expect businesses to pass the tax rate cut directly on to employees in perpetuity -- the _idea_ is that this makes American businesses more competitive internationally (basically, right?).  That should theoretically have multiple benefits over the longer term, some of which would presumably be passed directly & indirectly to employees.
> 
> To state the obvious, there was no requirement that any company pass ANY of the short or long term bottom line savings to employees.  It's smart to (employee satisfaction, PR, etc.), but not required.  I think most would admit that the amount being passed on to employees by US companies so far surpasses expectations.  We don't have to be unhappy about everything, do we?
> 
> ETA: this obviously doesn’t include the fact that several nonpartisan groups project high percentages of Americans (though not all, obviously) will see a personal income tax cut in addition to anything their company decides to “share” with them. Wish that was longer-term than it is — will come up for renewal down the line, but there’d be obvious pressure to renew if enough people really do feel a cut. I’m a realist — some say pessimist  — but I can see plenty of reasons not to be down on short-term bonuses or this bigger picture right now.
> 
> With that, I return to your regularly scheduled “News Round Up” programming.



Well, the corporate tax cut lives on as long as future law makers don't change it/undo it

That is why I have seen some companies say they are increasing salaries but only as long as tax cuts stay in effect


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, the corporate tax cut lives on as long as future law makers don't change it/undo it
> 
> That is why I have seen some companies say they are increasing salaries but only as long as tax cuts stay in effect


Yes — always true wrt renewal, and good point! Safer for a firm to give a bonus than clawback a salary increase, though. I’d suspect that’s far less common a reaction to this (or any other) tax cut.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New “4 Parks” Merchandise Collection Released at Walt Disney World


I'm digging most of that collection. I haven't really kept up on the merchandise stuff but do those items usually end up on the website?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DHS Temporary Entrance now open

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ive-entrance-to-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line's Star Wars and Marvel Day at Sea Will Continue in 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
For those interested in what Katzenberg is up too

https://www.wsj.com/articles/meg-whitman-to-lead-mobile-video-startup-newtv-1516817441


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New “4 Parks” Merchandise Collection Released at Walt Disney World


So, the Tower of Terror is the new park Icon for DHS?  And is the name going to change soon?  I've heard "Hollywood Adventure" more than anything else...


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> So, the Tower of Terror is the new park Icon for DHS?  And is the name going to change soon?  I've heard "Hollywood Adventure" more than anything else...


Name won’t change until 2019 around when Star Wars opens.


----------



## jknezek

jlundeen said:


> So, the Tower of Terror is the new park Icon for DHS?  And is the name going to change soon?  I've heard "Hollywood Adventure" more than anything else...


I have to admit this is one more thing about DHS that annoys me. The centerpiece of the other three WDW parks is just so unbelievably iconic. So much effort went in to making the castle appear majestic, SSE is a feat of engineering, and the Tree of Life is an incredibly beautiful sculpture. These are instantly recognizable and amazing symbols of the power of each of the parks at WDW. And then there is DHS. Where the park icon is... won by default?

The Earful Tower was never a centerpiece. The Sorcerer's Hat was always meant to be temporary (and really blocked the Chinese Theater area architecture), and since we've removed them... well, the only remotely iconic type structure left is ToT. It's kind of annoying and Disney should have done better.


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New “4 Parks” Merchandise Collection Released at Walt Disney World


I like the sweatshirt. I'm going to come back with probably 5 sweatshirts next week...


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Bill Passed in Florida Will Allow Theme Parks to Donate Lost and Found Items Unclaimed After 30 Days



What did they do with them before? I'm kind of shocked that has to be a law or regulated in any way. I assumed Disney has always thrown them away or done whatever they wanted to with them before.


----------



## sachilles

wareagle57 said:


> What did they do with them before? I'm kind of shocked that has to be a law or regulated in any way. I assumed Disney has always thrown them away or done whatever they wanted to with them before.


Google suggests that it may have been 90 days before they could do anything previously.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New “4 Parks” Merchandise Collection Released at Walt Disney World



It looks a lot like Mickey's Fun Wheel, which kind of throws me off.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Disney is meeting with companies to discuss building new monorails....


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney is meeting with companies to discuss building new monorails....


I love this rumor.  Wonder if that means just the trains?  Or maybe an expansion?


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New “4 Parks” Merchandise Collection Released at Walt Disney World



Love the ornament! While DHS does not really have as large of an icon, I am happy ToT is represented. I got scared when it was removed from all 2018 merch.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> I love this rumor.  Wonder if that means just the trains?  Or maybe an expansion?


This is regarding trains.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney is meeting with companies to discuss building new monorails....


Amazing! All is takes are numerous breakdowns, chunks flying off, and guests riding with a door open.

I really hope this is true!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Le Creuset Introduces Mickey Mouse Cookware


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Le Creuset Introduces Mickey Mouse Cookware


Just saw this online -- too cute.


----------



## wareagle57

OKW Lover said:


> I love this rumor.  Wonder if that means just the trains?  Or maybe an expansion?


 I got really excited for a second thinking it was possibly an expansion or a rebuild of existing infrastructure. Silly me.

I’m at least excited to know they are committed to the monorail for the time being.


----------



## Sweettears

wareagle57 said:


> I got really excited for a second thinking it was possibly an expansion or a rebuild of existing infrastructure. Silly me.
> 
> I’m at least excited to know they are committed to the monorail for the time being.


We shall see. It probably depends on the projected cost.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney is meeting with companies to discuss building new monorails....


Let’s hope this one pans out. It is so needed. Maybe a few updates to the track as well. A girl can dream at least.


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> New Bill Passed in Florida Will Allow Theme Parks to Donate Lost and Found Items Unclaimed After 30 Days



According to one of the comments posted, this isn't a done deal.  The bill has only passed the first subcommittee.  It's not yet a law.


----------



## Fantasia79

writerguyfl said:


> According to one of the comments posted, this isn't a done deal.  The bill has only passed the first subcommittee.  It's not yet a law.



Seems like common sense.  My dad lost his favorite sunglasses at EPCOT and I didn’t know their process was so extensive!


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney is meeting with companies to discuss building new monorails....



With all of the rumors that you stay on top of so well, has there ever been a rumor if UNI was looking into a mass transit system in the future?  Considering they already have two theme parks and a water park, Citywalk and numerous resorts, adding to that a possible 3rd gate, another Citywalk and even more resorts.  

UNI loves putting on the pressure, and what better a way than to implement their own monorail-type system, when there are pieces falling off of Disney’s, as well as video or the trains moving with open doors.

@rteetz, did you hear this in the wdwmagic site?


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> With all of the rumors that you stay on top of so well, has there ever been a rumor if UNI was looking into a mass transit system in the future?  Considering they already have two theme parks and a water park, Citywalk and numerous resorts, adding to that a possible 3rd gate, another Citywalk and even more resorts.
> 
> UNI loves putting on the pressure, and what better a way than to implement their own monorail-type system, when there are pieces falling off of Disney’s, as well as video or the trains moving with open doors.
> 
> @rteetz, did you hear this in the wdwmagic site?


Universal is looking into over transit options according to rumors once they lock in another park.

No I did not get this from wdwmagic.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  SeaWorld Update: VR Headsets Removed from Kraken Unleashed (PART 1)


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney is meeting with companies to discuss building new monorails....



You just made my night!


----------



## MissGina5

Capang said:


> Let’s hope this one pans out. It is so needed. Maybe a few updates to the track as well. A girl can dream at least.


Well honestly once the gondolas are up it’s the perfect time to refurb them


----------



## vacationer1954

jknezek said:


> The companies will enjoy the benefit of lower taxes for the foreseeable future.


To be fair, no one knows how long that benefit will last. Technically, your concern would need to be raised when they don't offer the any increase _next year._


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disneyland Resort Photo Update: Bowling for Sushi


----------



## OKW Lover

MissGina5 said:


> Well honestly once the gondolas are up it’s the perfect time to refurb them


But the gondolas aren't carrying traffic that would otherwise be on the monorails.


----------



## umichigan10

OKW Lover said:


> But the gondolas aren't carrying traffic that would otherwise be on the monorails.


I guess you could say that they could deploy the bus traffic that would otherwise have carried gondola resorts to the monorail line, but not sure if that was what the OP meant or not


----------



## dina444444

*News* 

Realigned World Drive to Open January 30th at Walt Disney World


----------



## jknezek

vacationer1954 said:


> To be fair, no one knows how long that benefit will last. Technically, your concern would need to be raised when they don't offer the any increase _next year._


Agreed. Though I think we can agree that a supermajority of Democrats able to override a Presidential veto is unlikely in the mid-term elections, making for at least 3 years. So we will see if the bonuses are offered again next year. A valid suspicion, however, is to look at the facts and realize the reason companies offered a bonus and not wage increases is because the bonus is not a permanent change to their wage structure.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

jknezek said:


> Agreed. Though I think we can agree that a supermajority of Democrats able to override a Presidential veto is unlikely in the mid-term elections, making for at least 3 years. So we will see if the bonuses are offered again next year. A valid suspicion, however, is to look at the facts and realize the reason companies offered a bonus and not wage increases is because the bonus is not a permanent change to their wage structure.



I sure wish I had gotten a bonus.  January's first paycheck was lower than December's last one again this year.  No bonus and no news of whether merit increases will happen this year or not.


----------



## skier_pete

jknezek said:


> Agreed. Though I think we can agree that a supermajority of Democrats able to override a Presidential veto is unlikely in the mid-term elections, making for at least 3 years. So we will see if the bonuses are offered again next year. A valid suspicion, however, is to look at the facts and realize the reason companies offered a bonus and not wage increases is because the bonus is not a permanent change to their wage structure.



Just so you know - this is merely a one-time thing. Large corporations look at year-over-year profits. The new tax rates mean an increase in profits from 2017 to 2018. Since they in affect in 2018, they mean nothing once 2019 comes around...so don't expect anything more than a short-term affect.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> Just so you know - this is merely a one-time thing. Large corporations look at year-over-year profits. The new tax rates mean an increase in profits from 2017 to 2018. Since they in affect in 2018, they mean nothing once 2019 comes around...so don't expect anything more than a short-term affect.


Oh I agree. I just don't want to slam the door closed on something we don't know for sure. I think this is likely a 1 time thing, while the tax benefit is a long term positive for companies. I've said that before. But... you could see some companies that incorporate it into the wage structure for as long as the tax break lasts. I don't think we will see many companies do this, and especially not large public corporations as the goodwill both news based and political will really only exist this year, but I'd imagine a few will, especially in companies that are stretched for manpower.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shanghai Share the Joy 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-the-joy/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0125180131180006C


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Season of the Force at Disneyland Paris includes fan made vehicles 

https://t.co/8nNQwlnMtw?amp=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Flyerjab said:


> With all of the rumors that you stay on top of so well, has there ever been a rumor if UNI was looking into a mass transit system in the future?  Considering they already have two theme parks and a water park, Citywalk and numerous resorts, adding to that a possible 3rd gate, another Citywalk and even more resorts.
> 
> UNI loves putting on the pressure, and what better a way than to implement their own monorail-type system, when there are pieces falling off of Disney’s, as well as video or the trains moving with open doors.
> 
> @rteetz, did you hear this in the wdwmagic site?



Seems like rumors of this come up every time Universal buys a new plot of land or something is up for sale - they are going to have to develop something for getting people from the new hotels being built at the old Wet N wild side (could just be shuttles/buses) and then even more so if/when they build a new park at the large plot of land they have further south of that


----------



## rteetz

*News*

FIRST LOOK: New Dolls Depict Characters from 'A Wrinkle in Time'


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Brings on Phil McIntyre as 'American Idol' Executive Producer


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jknezek said:


> the reason companies offered a bonus and not wage increases is because the bonus is not a permanent change to their wage structure.


Yes.  Anything unreasonable or "bad business" about that? As others have pointed out, there's nothing "permanent" about a tax cut.  And as I've said, some of the business benefits are one-time as well (repatriation, full capex expensing). What makes most sense is to offer bonuses -- not commit to a long term higher wage structure.


----------



## jknezek

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yes.  Anything unreasonable or "bad business" about that? As others have pointed out, there's nothing "permanent" about a tax cut.  And as I've said, some of the business benefits are one-time as well (repatriation, full capex expensing). What makes most sense is to offer bonuses -- not commit to a long term higher wage structure.


No. There is nothing bad business about it. It's a question of matching benefits. There is a long term benefit to companies and in response they have given a short term benefit to employees. The benefit, therefore, is proportionally better for businesses than employees. How you feel about that is a political question that I have no interest in getting involved in here. But these are, nevertheless, the facts. The bonus is great and I've said employees that receive it should appreciate it. That doesn't change the equation of who benefits the most.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

BREAKING: Walt Disney World Launches Minnie Van Airport Transportation Service


----------



## jknezek

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Walt Disney World Launches Minnie Van Airport Transportation Service


That is a hefty price for that service.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Walt Disney World Launches Minnie Van Airport Transportation Service


So it says the cost per trip is $150. Would that be RT or one-way?


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> That is a hefty price for that service.


If you have 5-6 people that's not that bad per person. Luggage space could be an issue though.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jknezek said:


> No. There is nothing bad business about it. It's a question of matching benefits. There is a long term benefit to companies and in response they have given a short term benefit to employees. The benefit, therefore, is proportionally better for businesses than employees. How you feel about that is a political question that I have no interest in getting involved in here. But these are, nevertheless, the facts. The bonus is great and I've said employees that receive it should appreciate it. That doesn't change the equation of who benefits the most.


Disagree on many counts -- as have others here on some of them.  This isn't a political issue for me.  It's a clear business issue.  I'm happy to agree to disagree. Moving on to other "News and Rumors" now!


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> So it says the cost per trip is $150. Would that be RT or one-way?


It is only one way because they are not picking you up from the airport only taking you there at the end of your trip.


----------



## BigRed98

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Walt Disney World Launches Minnie Van Airport Transportation Service



It was only a matter of time. I would not be using this service because I like getting to the airport early anyway and DME is free but I can see how others would rather do this.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> So it says the cost per trip is $150. Would that be RT or one-way?


It looks like the service may only be good from WDW to the airport, so I think it's one-way.

ETA: At least that's how the post reads.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jknezek said:


> That is a hefty price for that service.





rteetz said:


> If you have 5-6 people that's not that bad per person. Luggage space could be an issue though.



Hmmm... that does strike me as a lot.  Uber in early Dec cost me $30 with tip (from Contemporary to airport).  Now that was for just two of us, but how much more would it have been if we were 5 or 6 people with Uber?  Are we to accept that the premium is because they will definitely have car seats if needed (we don't)?

Gotta say... at first Minnie Vans sounded like a good idea to me.  We're sticking with Uber all around.  But I can imagine people with little ones or less familiar with WDW (some have mentioned visitors from abroad) just going with a Disney service.


----------



## sachilles

Not a ridiculous price for one way, for 6 people. Not a bargain either.
Locally to me an airport van service is about $100 for about half the distance, but can fit more people. Though I suspect the demand on the disney front will be 6 people or less to share a transfer.
edit:
For comparison, a taxi or uber is about $30 without tip for the same ride for 4 people. The key is getting 4+ people with 50 lbs of luggage to the destination. Over 4 take a bit bigger vehicle than the average cab. A prius or a camry just won't cut it.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> It is only one way because they are not picking you up from the airport only taking you there at the end of your trip.





dolewhipdreams said:


> It looks like the service may only be good from WDW to the airport, so I think it's one-way.
> 
> ETA: At least that's how the post reads.


_______________________
Thanks guys! I re-read the article and yeah it does sound like it's just from the Resort to the airport as opposed to both ways.


----------



## Keels

$150? Go home, Disney. You’re drink.

You can get a limo or a Surburban one-way for less than that and you don’t have to worry about cramming everyone in a small crossover.


----------



## FinnsMom7

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Walt Disney World Launches Minnie Van Airport Transportation Service


Maybe this is a stupid question, but if you are on property you get DME free, why pay for something you already get - granted DME isn't "private" or as you demand it time wise but still.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
According to Len Testa a friend of his was able to submit his application for Club 33 at WDW.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> According to Len Testa a friend of his was able to submit his application for Club 33 at WDW.


What?!?  When?? How??


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> What?!?  When?? How??


Recently apparently. I know they had the email set up but they would reply that they would release more details soon. Len believes it might be only Golden Oak residents right now.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Recently apparently. I know they had the email set up but they would reply that they would release more details soon. Len believes it might be only Golden Oak residents right now.


Ah... I see... I'm so curious to hear more... is there a secret handshake... do you have to promise your firstborn... that sort of thing...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ah... I see... I'm so curious to hear more... is there a secret handshake... do you have to promise your firstborn... that sort of thing...


Well we all know a lot of money will surely be involved...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SouthFayetteFan said:


> For all bringing up the luggage issue with the Minnie Vans - while it is a valid concern...most folks would be able to do Resort Airline Check-in so the odds are good that many wouldn't have any large luggage, just some small day bags and such.
> 
> On our last day at Disney we end up my one underseat roller bag with us on the plane and everything else gets checked in the morning at the resort.





musika said:


> In the article it says they recommend folks use the resort checkin service for luggage so I imagine they anticipate that being an issue. For those of us not from the US, that's impossible. I'm pretty meh about it. Good concept maybe if money is no object.


______________
Yes RAC is being recommended and I'm sure most would take them up on that recommendation and that would require 3 hrs before flight time just like DME so I guess there's sorta a timeline imposed if you're going to use both Minnie Vans and RAC combined. 

There's been enough nightmare stories especially with SWA with RAC that some people I know on the Boards have sworn off using them.

On the money thing they are starting off with "concierge guests only may visit the Resort Club Level Concierge to book this trip" so more than likely $150 isn't a huge deal all things considered for guests staying in that level.

But like with a lot of things Disney is aiming at a target market. I think I'm more interested in the expansion should the test prove successful as it widens the target audience if they take it outside of the concierge-type guest market.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Well we all know a lot of money will surely be involved...


I have no idea of what the ballpark $$$ even is... anyone?

ETA: Probably means I'm priced out!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I have no idea of what the ballpark $$$ even is... anyone?
> 
> ETA: Probably means I'm priced out!


Disneyland is $25,000 initially and $10,000 ever year. 

It includes the following...

Ability to ride in the Disneyland Lily Belle train car

Mark Twain Riverboat Pilot House

Access to Club 33 and 1901 in DCA

Ability to reserve characters for dinner or special events

Ability to enter the parks without purchasing a ticket

Six Fastpasses per visit

Ability to have special events (wine tastings, etc.)

Possible access to rides before official opening

Valet parking at Grand Californian

Members can get 50 complimentary park passes for guests of theirs and/or friends

Many companies will get business memberships to take clients and such...


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> There's been enough nightmare stories especially with SWA with RAC that some people I know on the Boards have sworn off using them.


I've never heard of any of these nightmare stories actually.  Is there a thread or something where these are discussed?  And why specifically Southwest?

We've used RAC on Southwest I believe 8 or 9 times since since they began to offer the service (back in 2010 I believe?) and never had any issues with our bags.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Disneyland is $25,000 initially and $10,000 ever year.
> 
> It includes the following...
> 
> Ability to ride in the Disneyland Lily Belle train car
> 
> Mark Twain Riverboat Pilot House
> 
> Access to Club 33 and 1901 in DCA
> 
> Ability to reserve characters for dinner or special events
> 
> Ability to enter the parks without purchasing a ticket
> 
> Six Fastpasses per visit
> 
> Ability to have special events (wine tastings, etc.)
> 
> Possible access to rides before official opening
> 
> Valet parking at Grand Californian
> 
> Members can get 50 complimentary park passes for guests of theirs and/or friends
> 
> Many companies will get business memberships to take clients and such...


It's crazy, I guess, but not as crazy as I would have thought!  Is this for a household?  *IF* it is, when you figure 4 platinum plus annual passes costs $3,500, if "Ability to enter the parks without purchasing a ticket" means not buying passes (assuming same would apply to WDW), there's 1/3+ of the annual amount.  Not saying we would do it (!!!!!!), just that it isn't as crazy as I thought.  I imagine they get plenty of takers, as high as this is.


----------



## jade1

3family said:


> Don’t get the hostility towards the Minnie vans to MCO
> 
> People have the option of DME or taxi or Uber/Lyft
> 
> If others want to spend $150 on the polka dots, let them do it. I can’t afford plenty of things around WDW, may as well add this



Choices can really confuse some folks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ah... I see... I'm so curious to hear more... is there a secret handshake... do you have to promise your firstborn... that sort of thing...



I think you just need a bank account that has many, many digits in its balance (with at least the first being non-zero)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So guaranteed car seats gets us to $150?? Hmph.



Some people don't support the Uber/Lyft business model, some have heard some horror stories (or experienced them), some just "trust" Disney more, some enjoy all the peolysyaring at them as they get out of the car with the polka dots, lot's of non-monetary reasons

It does feel a bit high - even like $99 would seem more realistic but to each their own


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
101 Dalmations is released in 1961

(I am going to try and do more of this as I can)


----------



## Moliphino

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> ______________
> Yes RAC is being recommended and I'm sure most would take them up on that recommendation and that would require 3 hrs before flight time just like DME so I guess there's sorta a timeline imposed if you're going to use both Minnie Vans and RAC combined.



RAC has no impact on DME pickup times, though. We always drop off bags in the morning and don't fly until the evening.

The only RAC issues I've seen were people with hyphenated names or juniors (two people with the same name on one airline reservation).


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Disneyland is $25,000 initially and $10,000 ever year.
> 
> It includes the following...



Sorry @rteetz but this isn't correct - some things are, such as the Lily Belle, but others are not. I know first hand from a member. For one, it's more Fastpasses per visit (24 per day - though maybe that's 6 per day for up to 4 guests?), and it's less complimentary park passes than that It's around 20 per year from what I've been told. There are also different levels of membership, so maybe the 50 park passes a year are the business membership. There's other perks you don't list, such as reserve seating for fireworks and parades and other things that I feel I can't mention.  There's a lot of private events too.

Also, it's more than $10,000 a year now - last I heard around $15,000. I think buy-in is higher too. Really, it's within the price category of "If you have to ask you can't afford it."



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It's crazy, I guess, but not as crazy as I would have thought!  Is this for a household?  *IF* it is, when you figure 4 platinum plus annual passes costs $3,500, if "Ability to enter the parks without purchasing a ticket" means not buying passes (assuming same would apply to WDW), there's 1/3+ of the annual amount.  Not saying we would do it (!!!!!!), just that it isn't as crazy as I thought.  I imagine they get plenty of takers, as high as this is.



So - for one his numbers are way low, but also "ability to enter the parks without purchasing a ticket" does mean that you get two Annual Passes with your membership, but not for the whole "household". But you are right that the price doesn't stop people from wanting to be members, there's a waiting list a mile long. Honestly for the level of exclusivity that's involved you are right that it's "not that bad".

The other thing to point out is that once you are in the Club, you STILL have to pay for any food and drinks,and it's not cheap. Lunch was I think $75 / $95 prix fixe in 2016 when we went depending on if you got the 4 course or 5 course, and dinner I think was $125/$145 - we didn't do dinner. Everyone pays that, members and guests.

As far as the Florida one goes, I am not surprised they are keeping it on the downlow. In the end, information will trickle out, but it's not like they have to advertise to get people to join.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ah... I see... I'm so curious to hear more... is there a secret handshake... do you have to promise your firstborn... that sort of thing...



No secret handshake - not even a secret password. If you are on the guest list, they have your name, just ID will get you in.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Some people don't support the Uber/Lyft business model, some have heard some horror stories (or experienced them), some just "trust" Disney more, some enjoy all the peolysyaring at them as they get out of the car with the polka dots, lot's of non-monetary reasons
> 
> It does feel a bit high - even like $99 would seem more realistic but to each their own


But this is Lyft, sanctioned by Disney.  I take your point for sure -- some will just trust Disney.  This just seems high enough that some may consider it and then look elsewhere when they find out the cost.  But hey -- they survey the heck out of everything so must think this price point will work!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Sorry @rteetz but this isn't correct - some things are, such as the Lily Belle, but others are not. I know first hand from a member. For one, it's more Fastpasses per visit (24 per day - though maybe that's 6 per day for up to 4 guests?), and it's less complimentary park passes than that It's around 20 per year from what I've been told. There are also different levels of membership, so maybe the 50 park passes a year are the business membership. There's other perks you don't list, such as reserve seating for fireworks and parades and other things that I feel I can't mention. There's a lot of private events too.
> 
> Also, it's more than $10,000 a year now - last I heard around $15,000. I think buy-in is higher too. Really, it's within the price category of "If you have to ask you can't afford it."


Ok then the website I got it from was wrong.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Moliphino said:


> RAC has no impact on DME pickup times, though. We always drop off bags in the morning and don't fly until the evening.
> 
> The only RAC issues I've seen were people with hyphenated names or juniors (two people with the same name on one airline reservation).



Since conversation was moved to a dedicated thread I'll answer your post on this thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/minnie-vans-expand-service-to-orlando-international.3660377/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Ok then the website I got it from was wrong.



I think I know what website you looked at - it hasn't been updated in a good while. They changed a lot of the perks in the last few years. I've heard some things I can't repeat, but this is an VERY interesting article about what transpired and led to some of the perks being slashed from Club 33 memberships.

https://www.mouseplanet.com/11078/The_Man_Who_Turned_Club_33_Upside_Down


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I think I know what website you looked at - it hasn't been updated in a good while. They changed a lot of the perks in the last few years. I've heard some things I can't repeat, but this is an VERY interesting article about what transpired and led to some of the perks being slashed from Club 33 memberships.
> 
> https://www.mouseplanet.com/11078/The_Man_Who_Turned_Club_33_Upside_Down


Thanks, I do remember discussions about perks changing a while back.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> I think I know what website you looked at - it hasn't been updated in a good while. They changed a lot of the perks in the last few years. I've heard some things I can't repeat, but this is an VERY interesting article about what transpired and led to some of the perks being slashed from Club 33 memberships.
> 
> https://www.mouseplanet.com/11078/The_Man_Who_Turned_Club_33_Upside_Down


That's crazy!!  Wonder why they didn't deny renewal to Cosgrove years ago?!


----------



## closetmickey

********** said:


> The other thing to point out is that once you are in the Club, you STILL have to pay for any food and drinks,and it's not cheap. Lunch was I think $75 / $95 prix fixe in 2016 when we went depending on if you got the 4 course or 5 course, and dinner I think was $125/$145 - we didn't do dinner. Everyone pays that, members and guests.



When I was at Club 33, 8 years ago, the meal price was the same as a one day PH.  So essentially you were still paying to get in the parks, but receiving a free meal.  Things certainly may have changed since then!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I've never heard of any of these nightmare stories actually.  Is there a thread or something where these are discussed?  And why specifically Southwest?
> 
> We've used RAC on Southwest I believe 8 or 9 times since since they began to offer the service (back in 2010 I believe?) and never had any issues with our bags.


Since conversation was moved to a dedicated thread I'll answer your post on this thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/minnie-vans-expand-service-to-orlando-international.3660377/


----------



## skier_pete

closetmickey said:


> When I was at Club 33, 8 years ago, the meal price was the same as a one day PH.  So essentially you are still paying to get in the parks, but receiving a free meal.  Things certainly may have changed since then!



When I went, I still had to pay to get into the parks in addition to the Club 33 price, so not a "free" meal in this case> That said, I had a party of 4 and it was probably the most expensive meal I've ever paid for, and I would do it again if I ever get the chance. It's worth it for the experience.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> When I went, I still had to pay to get into the parks in addition to the Club 33 price, so not a "free" meal in this case> That said, I had a party of 4 and it was probably the most expensive meal I've ever paid for, and I would do it again if I ever get the chance. It's worth it for the experience.


Just thought of this... in the first year, the $25K to join plus $12K for the year puts it at about 1 year of private school tuition for one child (I'm talking K-12) where I live.  I know some people paying that times three kids.  This would be in their budgets... or they could take one kid out of school... or curb their annual giving to the NPO they're on the Board of...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Savor the Savanna Experience Doubles Member Discount for a Limited Time


----------



## MissGina5

umichigan10 said:


> I guess you could say that they could deploy the bus traffic that would otherwise have carried gondola resorts to the monorail line, but not sure if that was what the OP meant or not


It is! That was my thinking


----------



## writerguyfl

TheMaxRebo said:


> It does feel a bit high - even like $99 would seem more realistic but to each their own



For comparison, here are rates for Mears Transportation private sedans from various points at Disney World to the airport.

Disney's Contemporary Resort: $105
Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa: $104
Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge: $99
Disney's Beach Club Resort: $94



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> But this is Lyft, sanctioned by Disney.  I take your point for sure -- some will just trust Disney.  This just seems high enough that some may consider it and then look elsewhere when they find out the cost.  But hey -- they survey the heck out of everything so must think this price point will work!



This is not correct.  Disney is only using Lyft's technology.  Lyft uses independent contractors who use their private vehicles as temporary taxi cabs.  Disney's Minnie Van service uses Disney-owned vehicles driven by Disney Cast Members.

That is a very important difference.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has put some new images of Toy Story Land online

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/hollywood-studios/slinky-dog-dash/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> I think I know what website you looked at - it hasn't been updated in a good while. They changed a lot of the perks in the last few years. I've heard some things I can't repeat, but this is an VERY interesting article about what transpired and led to some of the perks being slashed from Club 33 memberships.
> 
> https://www.mouseplanet.com/11078/The_Man_Who_Turned_Club_33_Upside_Down


Can I just say wow that is quite the scandal no matter which 'side' you feel for. But you know what they say one bad apple spoils the bunch. 

I didn't quite like the comment given for the lawsuit of "....But after having his contractual and personal rights trammeled by a new generation of millennials trying to convert Club 33 into a billionaires-exclusive domain—file this suit he must." Throwing in 'millennials' makes me have a different viewpoint on the personality of the mid-80 year old and his actions.

I do agree though with a PP about the renewal part. I'm sorta wondering why they chose to renew and allow upgrading from Gold to Platinum (and from the comments without an additional initiation fee) of a person who gives the impression they were abusing (or using it for reasons that were not the original intent) the system to the point where so many rules and perks were changed?

Either way it's quite an interesting look into the Club 33 world lol


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

writerguyfl said:


> This is not correct.  Disney is only using Lyft's technology.  Lyft uses independent contractors who use their private vehicles as temporary taxi cabs.  Disney's Minnie Van service uses Disney-owned vehicles driven by Disney Cast Members.
> 
> That is a very important difference.


Gotcha'.  Definitely not even close to worth an extra $90 as compared to my $60 Uber XL, but I am sure that will make a difference to enough people -- as I said, I assume Disney has put thought into that price point.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More details on Club 33 from Len. 

$25000 initially with annual dues at $15000.

Comes with set number of annual passes and no strings attached Fastpasses.

Golden Oak residents given first dibs with an expected opening in April.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has put some new images of Toy Story Land online
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/hollywood-studios/slinky-dog-dash/



A little more detail about the quick service location too with mention of soda floats and toy story themed items (or at least be to me)


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Our Toy Story Land page has lots of info on it and we have a section toward the bottom where we put links to any news stories we write on the upcoming land. Can hardly wait to see it!!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-world/hollywood-studios/toy-story-land.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

For those interested The Void has opened up more reservations for the Star Wars VR experience at Disney Springs through April.


----------



## circus4u

Former Disney star Adam Hicks was arrested in connection with several armed robberies, California police said Thursday.
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...s-arrested-connection-armed-robberies-n841036


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has put some new images of Toy Story Land online
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/hollywood-studios/slinky-dog-dash/



If the Land turns out to be as highly themed as the pictures, I think it puts it on the level of CarsLand. That theming is SO amazing! So, I am excited for this!


----------



## MommaBerd

circus4u said:


> Former Disney star Adam Hicks was arrested in connection with several armed robberies, California police said Thursday.
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...s-arrested-connection-armed-robberies-n841036



Not that this has anything to do with this event, but I HATED that show!!! I called it “Dweeb and Loser”!


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Can I just say wow that is quite the scandal no matter which 'side' you feel for. But you know what they say one bad apple spoils the bunch.



I don't really know how much I should say from what else I know about this...suffice it to say the Club members were not necessarily happy about the changes, but were also not at ALL happy with this member and his abuses. I think part of the reason the changes occurred was the level of abuse got to the point it was affecting other members enjoyment of the club.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just thought of this... in the first year, the $25K to join plus $12K for the year puts it at about 1 year of private school tuition for one child (I'm talking K-12) where I live.  I know some people paying that times three kids.  This would be in their budgets... or they could take one kid out of school... or curb their annual giving to the NPO they're on the Board of...



Yes, there is a significant portion of the population that will not think twice for $25K and $12K a year. (This is not very different from a typically private golf club membership, and for the top flight ones they would be much more.) Myself, it's more than my mortgage...so yeah not joining.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Egg-stravaganza Returns, New Honey Bee Scavenger Hunt Added to Epcot International Flower & Garden Festival


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Certain AMC Locations Including Disney Springs Will No Longer Accept MoviePass


----------



## JaxDad

********** said:


> No secret handshake - not even a secret password. If you are on the guest list, they have your name, just ID will get you in.



If I was paying that much for membership, I would definitely want a cool secret password and handshake!

ETA:


----------



## sachilles

There is a sercret handsh........ oh I've said too much.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> I don't really know how much I should say from what else I know about this...suffice it to say the Club members were not necessarily happy about the changes, but were also not at ALL happy with this member and his abuses. I think part of the reason the changes occurred was the level of abuse got to the point it was affecting other members enjoyment of the club.


Thanks for the info and what you are saying makes sense to me after reading that article.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
All Star Movies set to begin refurb similar to Pop Century

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...begin-major-room-refurbishments-this-year.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
“Hall of Fame” attraction shirts now on sale 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/limit...hall-fame-t-shirts-sale-retiring-attractions/


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> All Star Movies set to begin refurb similar to *Poo* Century
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...begin-major-room-refurbishments-this-year.htm



I know it's classified as a value resort, but geez, it's not _that_ bad!


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> All Star Movies set to begin refurb similar to Poo Century
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...begin-major-room-refurbishments-this-year.htm



Ha. Tell us how you really feel!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> All Star Movies set to begin refurb similar to Pop Century
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...begin-major-room-refurbishments-this-year.htm


Can't say that I'm not surprised here. I didn't really like the modern feel of POP with the refurbs but that's just because it's not my personal style. I've yet to stay in a hotel without carpeting so I do have concerns about warmth of the floor and noise control.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mikepizzo said:


> I know it's classified as a value resort, but geez, it's not _that_ bad!





jknezek said:


> Ha. Tell us how you really feel!


____________
Yeah..I don't normally fix/change spelling on someone's quote but I had to do it when responding I couldn't let that particular oops slide lol.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney After Hours is sold out for tonight 

https://blogmickey.com/2018/01/tonights-disney-hours-event-sold/


----------



## rteetz

Rumor Round Up

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-january-2018/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Passenger air lifted from Disney Dream

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/passenger-air-lifted-from-disney-dream-near-west-palm-beach/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Parking lot entrance at Polynesian to be repaved 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/01/parking-lot-entrance-to-be-repaved-at.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Jaleo at Disney Springs

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/photos-new-steel-added-jaleo-structure-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pyro change for the castle stage show 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/01/temporary-pyro-change-during-mickeys.html?m=1


----------



## FinnsMom7

Any word/rumor about DAH being scheduled for April? So far schedule is just thru March 8th (much like 2017) but in 2016 they had April and May dates as well.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Toy Story Mania was announced on this day in 2007


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> “Hall of Fame” attraction shirts now on sale
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/limit...hall-fame-t-shirts-sale-retiring-attractions/


Those are really cool - love the baseball style


----------



## ErinF

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-january-2018/



I hope if they really are building a Brazil pavilion that we get a Brazilian steakhouse!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Animal Kingdom Update 

http://wdwnt.com/2018/01/photo-repo...ogo-items-flights-wonder-pandora-changes-etc/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Animal Kingdom Update
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/2018/01/photo-repo...ogo-items-flights-wonder-pandora-changes-etc/


Photo op with a tram?!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Photo op with a tram?!


People love Disney transportation


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> It is only one way because they are not picking you up from the airport only taking you there at the end of your trip.



I've been off the boards for a while but last I read here Magical Express drop off was 4 hrs. prior to departure flight, is this still the case?


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> I've been off the boards for a while but last I read here Magical Express drop off was 4 hrs. prior to departure flight, is this still the case?


No it switched back to 3 hours about two weeks ago.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Meet Broadway Star Alton Fitzgerald White at Book Signings through Feb. 5


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Photo op with a tram?!





rteetz said:


> People love Disney transportation



Yeah, but the trams? That's like a picture with your bus. (OK, I admit I have taken pictures of us on a bus - but only when the bus was completely empty - which has happened a few times.)


----------



## MissGina5

ErinF said:


> I hope if they really are building a Brazil pavilion that we get a Brazilian steakhouse!


as long as the cheese bread is there it can be whatever it wants


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Passenger air lifted from Disney Dream
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/passenger-air-lifted-from-disney-dream-near-west-palm-beach/


Thanks for the info. I was tracking the ship yesterday (because apparently I have too much time on my hands) and wondered about the restricted maneuverability and speed.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


>



What a hoot! Thanks for this!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



still looks better than the Trump animatronic


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Meet Broadway Star Alton Fitzgerald White at Book Signings through Feb. 5


I got to meet him on the 11-night Disney Fantasy Southern Caribbean Cruise and got his CD signed. He’s an amazing performer!


----------



## Capang

Has anyone heard rumors of BOG either going signature (I think this ones a stretch) or closing for refurb in July? I have read the rumors over on the Disney Dining forum but until rumors pop up here I don’t really pay attention to them. FWIW, I’ve snagged a PPO breakfast and a prime dinner time late July. So I sort of think it’s bogus. Just wondering if anyone has heard anything substantial. I may be in the minority here but I love BOG. I’ve lucked out with good meals there.


----------



## Shooby doo

I've actually popped on to find out the rumours on BOG, plenty of people being told they can't book ADRs passed 31st July
SD


----------



## Roxyfire

Capang said:


> Has anyone heard rumors of BOG either going signature (I think this ones a stretch) or closing for refurb in July? I have read the rumors over on the Disney Dining forum but until rumors pop up here I don’t really pay attention to them. FWIW, I’ve snagged a PPO breakfast and a prime dinner time late July. So I sort of think it’s bogus. Just wondering if anyone has heard anything substantial. I may be in the minority here but I love BOG. I’ve lucked out with good meals there.





Shooby doo said:


> I've actually popped on to find out the rumours on BOG, plenty of people being told they can't book ADRs passed 31st July
> SD



First I heard of it was from you all, so I went and read the original question. I wonder if it is something more like the kitchen renovations. If they are existing reservations but not accepting new ones, I feel like construction would be a more likely response than just switching it to signature in the middle of the year. I feel like that could still happen. I think that breakfast and lunch should be TS and dinner could be signature based on the demand. Bump the prices up accordingly and it will still get booked solid. But I feel like thats an October announcement and a January implementation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> First I heard of it was from you all, so I went and read the original question. I wonder if it is something more like the kitchen renovations. If they are existing reservations but not accepting new ones, I feel like construction would be a more likely response than just switching it to signature in the middle of the year. I feel like that could still happen. I think that breakfast and lunch should be TS and dinner could be signature based on the demand. Bump the prices up accordingly and it will still get booked solid. But I feel like thats an October announcement and a January implementation.



Good point about timing as if they move it to Signature that means it moves to two dining credits on the DDP so something more likely for the start of a new year - though since Disney makes the rules they could change them whenever they want

If they up to credits/cost but up the quality of the food and service to match (our experience there has been rather good - but not signature level good) I'd be ok with that - a true signature experience inside MK would be great.  Though would also be good if breakfast and lunch aren't two credits


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> Good point about timing as if they move it to Signature that means it moves to two dining credits on the DDP so something more likely for the start of a new year - though since Disney makes the rules they could change them whenever they want
> 
> If they up to credits/cost but up the quality of the food and service to match (our experience there has been rather good - but not signature level good) I'd be ok with that - a true signature experience inside MK would be great.  Though would also be good if breakfast and lunch aren't two credits


Personally, I don't feel the food is worth any more credits than it is right now - highly over rated for dinner...  Breakfast is ok, nothing great, and lunch sandwiches truly are QS level.... not bad, but certainly not TS level.  If they really do improve the quality of the food, especially at dinner, I may go back...right now, I think the only thing that really makes it TS is the Beast Photos in the library.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Side story:

My best friend, DH, and I were at DLR last night. We took the monorail from DTD into Tomorrowland and struck up a conversation with some others. They told my best friend that the construction at DCA is a real shame and that it’s too bad they’re tearing down the “Ferris wheel”. She panicked and looked at me in terror while I laughed internally and subtly shook my head to reassure her. It made me very happy that I have these boards to keep me up to speed


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Happily Ever After moving times starting tomorrow 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/01/happily-ever-after-taking-place-at-755.html?m=1


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Happily Ever After moving times starting tomorrow
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/01/happily-ever-after-taking-place-at-755.html?m=1



Love the "Pandora" trees around the castle in the pic.


----------



## Capang

Roxyfire said:


> First I heard of it was from you all, so I went and read the original question. I wonder if it is something more like the kitchen renovations. If they are existing reservations but not accepting new ones, I feel like construction would be a more likely response than just switching it to signature in the middle of the year. I feel like that could still happen. I think that breakfast and lunch should be TS and dinner could be signature based on the demand. Bump the prices up accordingly and it will still get booked solid. But I feel like thats an October announcement and a January implementation.


Except last night after I read about all the rumors I booked a PPO ADR for BOG and a dinner ADR for July 19. So they seem to be accepting some new reservations. I make more tomorrow for a second leg if the trip, I will see what's available late july.


----------



## morrik5

FinnsMom7 said:


> Any word/rumor about DAH being scheduled for April? So far schedule is just thru March 8th (much like 2017) but in 2016 they had April and May dates as well.


FinnsMom7 sorry to ask, but what is DAH?


----------



## Capang

morrik5 said:


> FinnsMom7 sorry to ask, but what is DAH?


DAH=Disney after hours


----------



## crazy4wdw

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Walt Disney World Launches Minnie Van Airport Transportation Service



There's a post on WDWMagic that says the next planned destination for the Minnie Vans is Port Canaveral.  If they're charging $150 to go to MCO, what is going to be the charge to transport people to their Disney cruise at PC?


----------



## morrik5

Capang said:


> DAH=Disney after hours


Thanks, didn't see it in the common abbreviations - makes sense now.


----------



## Capang

crazy4wdw said:


> There's a post on WDWMagic that says the next planned destination for the Minnie Vans is Port Canaveral.  If they're charging $150 to go to MCO, what is going to be the charge to transport people to their Disney cruise at PC?


Good question, but rest assured people will pay it to not have to take a bus that gets them there later than those that drive themselves. I'm almost afraid to see that cost though...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

crazy4wdw said:


> There's a post on WDWMagic that says the next planned destination for the Minnie Vans is Port Canaveral.  If they're charging $150 to go to MCO, what is going to be the charge to transport people to their Disney cruise at PC?


Probably at least $210 since taking the bus is $35 per person one way.


----------



## Capang

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Probably at least $210 since taking the bus is $35 per person one way.


Actually that would be a pretty fair price if you could somehow squeeze 5 or 6 people and luggage in a Minnie Van and get there when you wanted as opposed to the bus schedule. I’d rather utilize Disney transportation than go through the hassle of renting a car to drive to port or using a car service I don’t know much about. 

On a transportation related note, I’ve been emailing Disney throughout the year in the hopes that they reinstate express transportation. I know it may be totally gone, but we did love that add-on service. It made park hopping so quick.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> There's a post on WDWMagic that says the next planned destination for the Minnie Vans is Port Canaveral.  If they're charging $150 to go to MCO, what is going to be the charge to transport people to their Disney cruise at PC?



We are a party of 6 so instead of taking the Disney transportation to the port (which is per person) we are getting a car service in an 8 passenger van with 3 car seats included and a stop at Publix to pick up wine for the cruise also included and we are paying $330 round trip (so $165 each way) .... I am going to guess the Minnie Vans would be quite a bit more than that


----------



## MissGina5

@rteetz I heard Friar's Nook is getting a new menu?


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> @rteetz I heard Friar's Nook is getting a new menu?


Haven’t heard anything about that yet.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Haven’t heard anything about that yet.


http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...d-twinkie-on-the-all-new-menu-at-friars-nook/
here we go!


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Exclusive Deal Available at Swan and Dolphin Resort for Residents of Winning Super Bowl Team’s State


----------



## umichigan10

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Exclusive Deal Available at Swan and Dolphin Resort for Residents of Winning Super Bowl Team’s State


New England isnt technically a state so does that mean everyone in the region gets a deal?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

umichigan10 said:


> New England isnt technically a state so does that mean everyone in the region gets a deal?


I guess so lol:


----------



## umichigan10

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I guess so lol:
> View attachment 298460


Well then....


----------



## Sweettears

umichigan10 said:


> Well then....


Not that it will happen in my lifetime but can we rename the Bears the Midwest Bears?


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Not that it will happen in my lifetime but can we rename the Bears the Midwest Bears?


No Chicago can keep them...


----------



## andyw715

So if the Jets or Giants could have won, NJ would be the big winner?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyw715 said:


> So if the Jets or Giants could have won, NJ would be the big winner?



No, NJ is never the winner


----------



## MommaBerd

Capang said:


> On a transportation related note, I’ve been emailing Disney throughout the year in the hopes that they reinstate express transportation. I know it may be totally gone, but we did love that add-on service. It made park hopping so quick.



Way to carry that torch! We never got to try it because they pulled the plug a few weeks (?) before our trip. I was very disappointed...


----------



## Capang

MommaBerd said:


> Way to carry that torch! We never got to try it because they pulled the plug a few weeks (?) before our trip. I was very disappointed...


Haha I figure maybe I’m not the only one writing...I always get the same response....forwarded to proper department....always striving to better serve guests, etc.  I absolutely loved that service and I feel it was poorly advertised resulting in few people purchasing it. The small signs looked to just be advertising the normal bus service unless you read the small print. Bypassing security, leaving on a fixed schedule, and being dropped off right inside the park saved us so much time. We were even able to turn in and pick up strollers at the bus stop when we hopped.


----------



## preemiemama

crazy4wdw said:


> There's a post on WDWMagic that says the next planned destination for the Minnie Vans is Port Canaveral.  If they're charging $150 to go to MCO, what is going to be the charge to transport people to their Disney cruise at PC?



Anyone else noticing a trend that they are providing the vans to places where they also run a bus? I'm wondering what that means for the future of free/inexpensive transportation?


----------



## Sweettears

preemiemama said:


> Anyone else noticing a trend that they are providing the vans to places where they also run a bus? I'm wondering what that means for the future of free/inexpensive transportation?


Hoping for less crowded.


----------



## jknezek

preemiemama said:


> Anyone else noticing a trend that they are providing the vans to places where they also run a bus? I'm wondering what that means for the future of free/inexpensive transportation?


Probably not that much. I think in this case, as with others, they've found there is a certain percentage of people willing to pay for extra convenience. Those people were paying Mears or Lyft or Uber and Disney decided there is no reason for them to forgo that extra revenue. Especially since they've learned slapping "Disney" on anything commands a premium, deserved or not. 

There are a lot of rooms to fill, but a lot of the water has been squeezed from the stone at the value and moderate level buyers. There is always more water that can be pulled from Deluxe people if you play to their desire for extras. It's a sound business strategy so long as it is done right. Small cars, in small numbers, done up special, and with a decent added "convenience" factor. It doesn't have to be done in a big way, but it will gain back a lot of that market that was going elsewhere and tag them for that lovely Disney premium.


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> As long as you don't spell dining as "dinning" you are good with me. My one true spelling pet peeve. (And I'd say about 20% of people on here spell it that way - probably since dinning is an actual work in spell-correct.)



lol.  You should have spell checked your spell check post.....


----------



## preemiemama

jknezek said:


> Probably not that much. I think in this case, as with others, they've found there is a certain percentage of people willing to pay for extra convenience. Those people were paying Mears or Lyft or Uber and Disney decided there is no reason for them to forgo that extra revenue. Especially since they've learned slapping "Disney" on anything commands a premium, deserved or not.
> 
> There are a lot of rooms to fill, but a lot of the water has been squeezed from the stone at the value and moderate level buyers. There is always more water that can be pulled from Deluxe people if you play to their desire for extras. It's a sound business strategy so long as it is done right. Small cars, in small numbers, done up special, and with a decent added "convenience" factor. It doesn't have to be done in a big way, but it will gain back a lot of that market that was going elsewhere and tag them for that lovely Disney premium.



I could live with that.  Beats hiking up prices on everything else in general!


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> No Chicago can keep them...



Gee, thanks.


----------



## jknezek

preemiemama said:


> I could live with that.  Beats hiking up prices on everything else in general!


Don't hold your breathe on that sadly...


----------



## STLstone

Capang said:


> Haha I figure maybe I’m not the only one writing...I always get the same response....forwarded to proper department....always striving to better serve guests, etc.  I absolutely loved that service and I feel it was poorly advertised resulting in few people purchasing it. The small signs looked to just be advertising the normal bus service unless you read the small print. Bypassing security, leaving on a fixed schedule, and being dropped off right inside the park saved us so much time. We were even able to turn in and pick up strollers at the bus stop when we hopped.


I want this back (especially at the original price) sooooo badly.


----------



## Mopedmom1

Capang said:


> Haha I figure maybe I’m not the only one writing...I always get the same response....forwarded to proper department....always striving to better serve guests, etc.  I absolutely loved that service and I feel it was poorly advertised resulting in few people purchasing it. The small signs looked to just be advertising the normal bus service unless you read the small print. Bypassing security, leaving on a fixed schedule, and being dropped off right inside the park saved us so much time. We were even able to turn in and pick up strollers at the bus stop when we hopped.


Don't even get me started......I LOVED this service! We used it on two of our trips and it was awesome. I concur that it was poorly advertised. 

Maybe they should have painted the umbrellas red and white polka dotted and put the CMs in matching outfits to attract attention.

Bitter much? Me???!!!??? Nah.


----------



## shoreward

preemiemama said:


> Anyone else noticing a trend that they are providing the vans to places where they also run a bus? I'm wondering what that means for the future of free/inexpensive transportation?


Last year, while waiting for a bus to go back to my resort from a park, a CM walked up and told the few people at the bus stop to follow him over to a Disney van.  I commented about the van transporting guests from a park to a resort, and he said they are trying to use them at slower times, typically in the earlier hours of the morning.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Construction on the Swan and Dolphin Resorts began in 1988


----------



## Farro

preemiemama said:


> Anyone else noticing a trend that they are providing the vans to places where they also run a bus? I'm wondering what that means for the future of free/inexpensive transportation?



I would feel confident in saying that Disney will never get rid of free transportation to/from parks.

Honestly, if they did that, we would not go anymore.

But I can see if a guest has other options to get to park - monorail, boat, gondola or walking - then yes, they may not have buses during "slow" times of day...


----------



## jlundeen

Farro said:


> I would feel confident in saying that Disney will never get rid of free transportation to/from parks.
> 
> Honestly, if they did that, we would not go anymore.
> 
> But I can see if a guest has other options to get to park - monorail, boat, gondola or walking - then yes, they may not have buses during "slow" times of day...


Wondering what they consider to be "slow times" though...judging from attendance, it really seems there are no more slow times of the year, but maybe certain times of the day are slower....  we have sometimes found ourselves to be the only riders on the bus if we come or go in the middle of the day....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Wondering what they consider to be "slow times" though...judging from attendance, it really seems there are no more slow times of the year, but maybe certain times of the day are slower....  we have sometimes found ourselves to be the only riders on the bus if we come or go in the middle of the day....



Yeah, it think it is more "slow times of the day" and maybe they have those busses stop at multiple/additional resorts during those times or something so they are more efficient.  Also will have to see the impact the Skyliner has on those resorts and parks


----------



## crazy4wdw

Redbox files federal lawsuit against Disney:

http://variety.com/2018/biz/news/disney-redbox-cutthroat-competition-1202678385/


----------



## OKW Lover

crazy4wdw said:


> Redbox files federal lawsuit against Disney:
> 
> http://variety.com/2018/biz/news/disney-redbox-cutthroat-competition-1202678385/


Hmmm, didn't Disney file a suit against them???


----------



## samsteele

preemiemama said:


> Anyone else noticing a trend that they are providing the vans to places where they also run a bus? I'm wondering what that means for the future of free/inexpensive transportation?


I just don't see it being dropped. From WDW's POV, the $ of running the buses/Magical Express is necessary to keep guests captive to the Mouse & to deny Universal Studios this revenue. Denying competitors has been a huge part of WDW's success.


----------



## vacationer1954

jlundeen said:


> Personally, I don't feel the food is worth any more credits than it is right now


Not much at WDW is worth what it is worth on account of it intrinsic value. Generally, the price of things at WDW is related to value afforded to it by other factors such as location, popularity, scarcity, etc.


----------



## MissGina5

Sweettears said:


> Not that it will happen in my lifetime but can we rename the Bears the Midwest Bears?





Fantasia79 said:


> Gee, thanks.


I was just gonna say #Rude lol


----------



## preemiemama

shoreward said:


> Last year, while waiting for a bus to go back to my resort from a park, a CM walked up and told the few people at the bus stop to follow him over to a Disney van.  I commented about the van transporting guests from a park to a resort, and he said they are trying to use them at slower times, typically in the earlier hours of the morning.



I'd have preferred this to my 45 minute wait from Epcot to WL midday in July!  

I am not sure they will completely do away with resort/park bus service (except where there are other options like gondola/monorail/boat), but I do fear that they will cut Magical Express as they expand the Minnie Vans.


----------



## Roxyfire

preemiemama said:


> I'd have preferred this to my 45 minute wait from Epcot to WL midday in July!
> 
> I am not sure they will completely do away with resort/park bus service (except where there are other options like gondola/monorail/boat), but I do fear that they will cut Magical Express as they expand the Minnie Vans.



The reason I don't think that will happen is the sheer volume of people they transport each day. Sure they can make money off people who are unwilling to use the free option. But I don't believe they'll ever have the infrastructure to completely remove the Magical Express buses. Will it _continue to_ be included in the resort pricing in the future? Who knows. But I doubt it will go away. It's a decent selling point to people who do not want to drive and are just staying on Disney property most of the time.

_edit in italics_


----------



## rteetz

Apparently the Ursula AA at DCA had it's "head" fall off. There is video of it operating on twitter.

Then across the seas at DLP, the Barbosa AA also had it's head fall off while the attraction was operating.

Rough day for Disney AAs... Off with the head literally.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> Apparently the Ursula AA at DCA had it's "head" fall off. There is video of it operating on twitter.
> 
> Then across the seas at DLP, the Barbosa AA also had it's head fall off while the attraction was operating.
> 
> Rough day for Disney AAs... Off with the head literally.



That would have been REALLY creepy to see!


----------



## Mal6586

Roxyfire said:


> The reason I don't think that will happen is the sheer volume of people they transport each day. Sure they can make money off people who are unwilling to use the free option. But I don't believe they'll ever have the infrastructure to completely remove the Magical Express buses. Will it _continue to_ be included in the resort pricing in the future? Who knows. But I doubt it will go away. It's a decent selling point to people who do not want to drive and are just staying on Disney property most of the time.
> 
> _edit in italics_


Also, Magical Express helps contain that Disney bubble we all love. When people don’t need to rent a car (which I think a lot of people would do rather than pay for Minnie Van service if faced with that being the only option), they’re more likely to remain ONLY at Disney properties and parks rather than adventure across town to say... Universal...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Weekly Walt Disney World Times Guides Now Available (Jan. 28-Feb. 3, 2018)


----------



## skier_pete

Mal6586 said:


> Also, Magical Express helps contain that Disney bubble we all love. When people don’t need to rent a car (which I think a lot of people would do rather than pay for Minnie Van service if faced with that being the only option), they’re more likely to remain ONLY at Disney properties and parks rather than adventure across town to say... Universal...



This exactly - I don't think Disney is stupid enough to get rid of ME and the Resort buses. While not everyone comes without a car, I would say the majority do, and that trapping of folks on property is a HUGE money maker for Disney. For me, it's one of the things I love about Disney trips - not having to drive for 10 days. It's what stops me from complaining when I get a bad bus experience. It's amazing though to me - since I would say 19 out of 20 times using Disney transport it is wonderful, but that 20th time, where someone had to wait 30 minutes for a bus - that's all they remember - like it ruined their trip. 

Anyways - back to my point - ME was a genius move for Disney. It's probably costs them less than $30 per person to do it, and the "cost" is just embedded in the resort room costs, and instead of people driving off property to eat and shop, they do all their eating and shopping on property.


----------



## WDW_Ding

********** said:


> This exactly - I don't think Disney is stupid enough to get rid of ME and the Resort buses. While not everyone comes without a car, I would say the majority do, and that trapping of folks on property is a HUGE money maker for Disney. For me, it's one of the things I love about Disney trips - not having to drive for 10 days. It's what stops me from complaining when I get a bad bus experience. It's amazing though to me - since I would say 19 out of 20 times using Disney transport it is wonderful, but that 20th time, where someone had to wait 30 minutes for a bus - that's all they remember - like it ruined their trip.
> 
> Anyways - back to my point - ME was a genius move for Disney. It's probably costs them less than $30 per person to do it, and the "cost" is just embedded in the resort room costs, and instead of people driving off property to eat and shop, they do all their eating and shopping on property.



DVC folks can use ME, so I guess they are getting a good deal, since it is unlikely that the ME cost is built in to that cost.

But, maybe it is...who knows.


----------



## skier_pete

WDW_Ding said:


> DVC folks can use ME, so I guess they are getting a good deal, since it is unlikely that the ME cost is built in to that cost.
> 
> But, maybe it is...who knows.



It's broken down as part of the annual dues. It varies by resort.  DVC resorts that are separate from regular Disney resorts have a higher cost. (For example - Boardwalk Villas it's 0.41 cents per point, whereas Saratoga Springs it is 0.64 cents per point.)  I would assume this includes resort transportation to the parks and also ME, but you are right I don't know that for sure. When you look at details of that line item - it just says "Cost of WDW transportation provided to the Resort." so it doesn't mention ME specifically. Based on my points ownership (160 pts AKV and 75 pts BWV) I pay $109.47 a year for transportation costs. Realistically, that's probably around $8 - 9 a day for transportation, which I think is pretty reasonable to move 3 people around property. 

(One of the nifty things about owning DVC is you do get to see a full breakdown of where you resort dollars go. I pay $55 a year for the animal upkeep at AKV - a number I am happy to pay to watch giraffes off my balcony.)


----------



## Mal6586

WDW_Ding said:


> DVC folks can use ME, so I guess they are getting a good deal, since it is unlikely that the ME cost is built in to that cost.
> 
> But, maybe it is...who knows.


I would bet there's an element of it built into the equation for annual dues. Obviously it would be an estimate or an average since every DVC member would be different on how many times per year they use it, but I'd bet it's figured in there somewhere.


----------



## WDW_Ding

********** said:


> It's broken down as part of the annual dues. It varies by resort.  DVC resorts that are separate from regular Disney resorts have a higher cost. (For example - Boardwalk Villas it's 0.41 cents per point, whereas Saratoga Springs it is 0.64 cents per point.)  I would assume this includes resort transportation to the parks and also ME, but you are right I don't know that for sure. When you look at details of that line item - it just says "Cost of WDW transportation provided to the Resort." so it doesn't mention ME specifically. Based on my points ownership (160 pts AKV and 75 pts BWV) I pay $109.47 a year for transportation costs. Realistically, that's probably around $8 - 9 a day for transportation, which I think is pretty reasonable to move 3 people around property.
> 
> (One of the nifty things about owning DVC is you do get to see a full breakdown of where you resort dollars go. I pay $55 a year for the animal upkeep at AKV - a number I am happy to pay to watch giraffes off my balcony.)



Thanks for the info. It has been a while since I looked at the breakdown of what the dues cover.


----------



## mikepizzo

OKW Lover said:


> Hmmm, didn't Disney file a suit against them???



You get a lawsuit!  And you get a lawsuit!  And _you_ get a lawsuit!  EVERYBODY GETS LAWSUITS!


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disneyland Resort Update – Off With Their Heads!


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Minnie Van Transportation Expanded to Saratoga Springs & Caribbean Beach Resorts, Airport Service Expands to Yacht & Beach


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Frozen on Broadway Debuting 4 New Songs Not From the Film Over 4 Weeks


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon Weekend medals 

http://www.starwars.com/news/get-a-...-star-wars-half-marathon-the-dark-side-medals


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars A Galactic Spectacular fireworks show is moving times 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...nd-disney-movie-magic-moving-to-new-times.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More on the “off with the heads” AA incidents 

http://wdwnt.com/2018/01/photos-vid...-heads-california-adventure-disneyland-paris/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently Moana’s winter outfit is a sack....

https://twitter.com/thatdarnkat3/status/957870153211039744


----------



## splash327

Anyone else having issues with the disney world web site?   I can't see my reservations for April and can't do anything with fastpasses.   It's been this way all morning.


----------



## shoreward

splash327 said:


> Anyone else having issues with the disney world web site?   I can't see my reservations for April and can't do anything with fastpasses.   It's been this way all morning.


I have not had any issues.  Have you tried clearing your browser or using IE?  Sometimes, one of those will help.  I hope you get back in; it feels helpless, when you can't use MDE - we've become so dependent on it!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Moana’s winter outfit is a sack....
> 
> https://twitter.com/thatdarnkat3/status/957870153211039744



that's, um, terrible


----------



## splash327

shoreward said:


> I have not had any issues.  Have you tried clearing your browser or using IE?  Sometimes, one of those will help.  I hope you get back in; it feels helpless, when you can't use MDE - we've become so dependent on it!



Thanks! Firefox worked.   I guess Disney doesn't like Chrome.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Moana’s winter outfit is a sack....
> 
> https://twitter.com/thatdarnkat3/status/957870153211039744



Did someone whip that up backstage real fast and hope no one noticed? Wow that's awful.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently Moana’s winter outfit is a sack....
> 
> https://twitter.com/thatdarnkat3/status/957870153211039744





TheMaxRebo said:


> that's, um, terrible



But doesn't it make sense thematically?  She's from the Islands of Polynesia.  I'm sure she didn't have a jacket to bring, so in her infinity resourcefulness she made one out of what was brought.

I mean, don't get me wrong, the execution is terrible, but at least it seems like they were thinking of the details.  Gotta give 'em points for that.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> But doesn't it make sense thematically?  She's from the Islands of Polynesia.  I'm sure she didn't have a jacket to bring, so in her infinity resourcefulness she made one out of what was brought.
> 
> I mean, don't get me wrong, the execution is terrible, but at least it seems like they were thinking of the details.  Gotta give 'em points for that.


Yeah she definitely wouldn't be wearing a big dress or anything.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Yeah she definitely wouldn't be wearing a big dress or anything.


No. But they could have done better than a potato sack that is resting, apparently, over a barrel. .


----------



## danikoski

Capang said:


> On a transportation related note, I’ve been emailing Disney throughout the year in the hopes that they reinstate express transportation. I know it may be totally gone, but we did love that add-on service. It made park hopping so quick.



Loved this service! Although I'm not sure with all the construction going on right now that the bus stops they had, especially in MK and Epcot, would be feasible. Wish it'd come back though. Made park hoppers highly worth it.


----------



## wareagle57

danikoski said:


> Loved this service! Although I'm not sure with all the construction going on right now that the bus stops they had, especially in MK and Epcot, would be feasible. Wish it'd come back though. Made park hoppers highly worth it.



Agreed. It was amazing. One of the best purchases I've ever made at Disney, especially for our short 3 day trip. I can't remember how much it was, but I think it was less than 30 dollars. I really don't understand why it wasn't more popular. I'd say it's worth it for the transportation to MK alone. Getting from the back of AK to Space Mountain in under 30 minutes. Good luck even getting to the TTC in that time on your own.


----------



## rteetz

Splitsville in Disneyland is not opening as scheduled today due to some adjustments that had to be made.


----------



## danikoski

wareagle57 said:


> Agreed. It was amazing. One of the best purchases I've ever made at Disney, especially for our short 3 day trip. I can't remember how much it was, but I think it was less than 30 dollars. I really don't understand why it wasn't more popular. I'd say it's worth it for the transportation to MK alone. Getting from the back of AK to Space Mountain in under 30 minutes. Good luck even getting to the TTC in that time on your own.



Yep...we made it from AK to Epcot in 15-20 minutes. It was awesome. Then we hopped to MK to finish out our day (and trip) on Main Street.


----------



## shoreward

To those who miss the Express Transportation option, including me, maybe there should be a new thread in the Transportation forum called "Why I Miss Express Transportation."  The orgiinal ET thread was locked, shortly after the service was discontinued.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Capang said:


> On a transportation related note, I’ve been emailing Disney throughout the year in the hopes that they reinstate express transportation. I know it may be totally gone, but we did love that add-on service. It made park hopping so quick.



We had a terrible experience with it in the summer and would never do it again. The fact that the service stopped every time lightning was in the area (because CMs must take cover and then cannot walk guests backstage to get the buses) rendered it useless to us. 

We paid for four people to use it for a week, and were only able to use it ONCE! 

If they can’t fix that issue somehow, I doubt it comes back. I can only imagine how many complaints they received — ours included.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We had a terrible experience with it in the summer and would never do it again. The fact that the service stopped every time lightning was in the area (because CMs must take cover and then cannot walk guests backstage to get the buses) rendered it useless to us.
> 
> We paid for four people to use it for a week, and were only able to use it ONCE!
> 
> If they can’t fix that issue somehow, I doubt it comes back. I can only imagine how many complaints they received — ours included.


Interesting. I used it shortly after it started and loved it. I was disappointed when it went away.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Interesting. I used it shortly after it started and loved it. I was disappointed when it went away.


My experience wasn’t unique. I believe similar experiences were posted back when the service ended.


----------



## shoreward

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We had a terrible experience with it in the summer and would never do it again. The fact that the service stopped every time lightning was in the area (because CMs must take cover and then cannot walk guests backstage to get the buses) rendered it useless to us.
> 
> We paid for four people to use it for a week, and were only able to use it ONCE!
> 
> If they can’t fix that issue somehow, I doubt it comes back. I can only imagine how many complaints they received — ours included.


It's the same policy in effect as when they stop running the boats and shut down the pools.  The major difference being that the boats and pools have no additional fee that guests pay to use them.  They should have provided some sort of "rain check" or a voucher to use for snacks, merchandise, etc.; I believe that was the one major complaint that people had.


----------



## FinnsMom7

shoreward said:


> To those who miss the Express Transportation option, including me, maybe there should be a new thread in the Transportation forum called "Why I Miss Express Transportation."  The orgiinal ET thread was locked, shortly after the service was discontinued.


I would follow - I am still hoping for a comeback - I had planned to use that in December like crazy and was so disappointed when it was discontinued.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We had a terrible experience with it in the summer and would never do it again. The fact that the service stopped every time lightning was in the area (because CMs must take cover and then cannot walk guests backstage to get the buses) rendered it useless to us.
> 
> We paid for four people to use it for a week, and were only able to use it ONCE!
> 
> If they can’t fix that issue somehow, I doubt it comes back. I can only imagine how many complaints they received — ours included.



The concept - of having park-to-park transport that is within the security circle (so no need to go through again) I think is great, but execution was definitely not perfect (with I think the fact guests had to go "back stage" being the biggest issue, or contributing to challenges at least)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> The concept - of having park-to-park transport that is within the security circle (so no need to go through again) I think is great, but execution was definitely not perfect (with I think the fact guests had to go "back stage" being the biggest issue, or contributing to challenges at least)


The security bubble was the aspect that sold it for me and many others.


----------



## shoreward

Hope Ryan doesn't mind my posting this here, but I started a thread on missing the ET.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/why-i-miss-disneys-express-transportation.3661167/


----------



## dina444444

*News*

_Star Wars_: Galactic Nights Returns to Disney’s Hollywood Studios May 27


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> _Star Wars_: Galactic Nights Returns to Disney’s Hollywood Studios May 27



This makes me feel that it’s HIGHLY unlikely TSL opens Memorial Day weekend... would that be a correct deduction based on this or do people think it’s still possible?


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> _Star Wars_: Galactic Nights Returns to Disney’s Hollywood Studios May 27


Interesting. To coincide with the Han Solo film I would assume.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> This makes me feel that it’s HIGHLY unlikely TSL opens Memorial Day weekend... would that be a correct deduction based on this or do people think it’s still possible?


I am starting to wonder although we didn't hear about Pandora until February.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> This makes me feel that it’s HIGHLY unlikely TSL opens Memorial Day weekend... would that be a correct deduction based on this or do people think it’s still possible?


That is definitely something to think about. I think there is still a chance that it can open. I think this is Disney going along with their event that has happened for each Star Wars film that has been released since they have owned Lucasfilm (I think they have done one for each film but can be wrong).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> This makes me feel that it’s HIGHLY unlikely TSL opens Memorial Day weekend... would that be a correct deduction based on this or do people think it’s still possible?



I it just a one day event so i don't think it means too much about the general opening of TSL - but agree it would lessen the chances of the official opening being that same weekend as this is being held


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I it just a one day event so i don't think it means too much about the general opening of TSL - but agree it would lessen the chances of the official opening being that same weekend as this is being held


I know this is a little smaller in scale than Pandora's excitement and press so maybe they wouldn't follow a similar schedule to that but it was about a three day opening event for media and what not when Pandora opened.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> I am starting to wonder although we didn't hear about Pandora until February.



I’ve heard soft openings might happen in late April, and other rumors suggest that it might be mid-late June. But since they’ve always said summer 2018, maybe it’s June after all?


----------



## rteetz

Helping confirm the rumor of earlier Mickey's Not So Scary this year the August schedule released for this year has Festival of Fantasy moving to 2PM starting 8/19.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I’ve heard soft openings might happen in late April, and other rumors suggest that it might be mid-late June. But since they’ve always said summer 2018, maybe it’s June after all?


We really don't know. I have heard there were some possible issues with Alien Swirling Saucers. 

I am surprised WDW would open their land 1-2 months after Shanghai opened theirs. Shanghai's opens in April. Yes I know different in terms of attractions but still the same in principle and complexity.


----------



## Roxyfire

I think it could go either way but they could easily have the Opening day as Saturday or Monday and this event wouldn't change things too much. Galactic Nights are probably pretty lucrative so I can see them wanting to do them whenever possible.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> I think it could go either way but they could easily have the Opening day as Saturday or Monday and this event wouldn't change things too much. Galactic Nights are probably pretty lucrative so I can see them wanting to do them whenever possible.


Not that this means anything but if they have press in town for the opening already they can see Galactic Nights while they are there to sell the event in the future.


----------



## skier_pete

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> This makes me feel that it’s HIGHLY unlikely TSL opens Memorial Day weekend... would that be a correct deduction based on this or do people think it’s still possible?



I agree that this diminishes the likelyhood of it open THAT weekend. I suppose it's possible, but yeah I would expect when it opens they would anticipate crowds clamoring to ride, so why would you open something new and then close the park early two days later. Of course, it's quite possible they insisted the Galactic Nights be on that weekend, and the TSL press events will be a week before that, so I don't think its a guarantee, but it definitely reduces the likelyhood. 



rteetz said:


> Helping confirm the rumor of earlier Mickey's Not So Scary this year the August schedule released for this year has Festival of Fantasy moving to 2PM starting 8/19.



Where are you seeing this? Just curious cause I was looking today on the website for end of August, and they still don't have all of July posted.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Not that this means anything but if they have press in town for the opening already they can see Galactic Nights while they are there to sell the event in the future.



That's a good point too. Hopefully this one is received a little better than the last one. I know from reading a few things it got some mixed reviews.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Where are you seeing this? Just curious cause I was looking today on the website for end of August, and they still don't have all of July posted.


https://www.wdwmagic.com/calendar.htm


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> I am starting to wonder although we didn't hear about Pandora until February.



I believe February 7th is the day Disney announced Pandora’s opening date.


----------



## BigRed98

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> _Star Wars_: Galactic Nights Returns to Disney’s Hollywood Studios May 27



Will there be another Galaxy Edge Panel?


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I believe February 7th is the day Disney announced Pandora’s opening date.


Yeah it was during the first quarter earnings call.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Will there be another Galaxy Edge Panel?


It doesn't sound like it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> We really don't know. I have heard there were some possible issues with Alien Swirling Saucers.
> 
> I am surprised WDW would open their land 1-2 months after Shanghai opened theirs. Shanghai's opens in April. Yes I know different in terms of attractions but still the same in principle and complexity.


So, should Disneyland wait to open Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge until WDW is ready to open theirs? I know these lands are not the same based on excitement, but I think Disney opens lands when they are ready due to several reasons. The main one being Disney will lose more money the longer the lands don’t stay open.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So, should Disneyland wait to open Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge until WDW is ready to open theirs? I know these lands are not the same based on excitement, but I think Disney opens lands when they are ready due to several reasons. The main one being Disney will lose more money the longer the lands don’t stay open.


I'm not saying they should open at the same time although Star Wars is a whole other ball game and they are the same land (for the most part). Toy Story land is a more simple land in its complexity and scale. It doesn't have major e-tickets or anything. I am just saying I am surprised Shanghai would open more quickly than DHS if that indeed does happen.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

shoreward said:


> It's the same policy in effect as when they stop running the boats and shut down the pools.  The major difference being that the boats and pools have no additional fee that guests pay to use them.  They should have provided some sort of "rain check" or a voucher to use for snacks, merchandise, etc.; I believe that was the one major complaint that people had.


Agreed. We were just told we had been warned that it was weather permitting.

The difference with boats is twofold to me: 1) the money we paid as you say, and 2) when you plan around a shorter gate-to-gate time and the service is down, you need to cab/uber to get to your location on time if you have an ADR or FP booked.  Not being able to count on the service means that you'd have to leave enough time to use a different form of transportation just in case -- cuts out a major benefit they were selling: saving time!


----------



## dina444444

Media event for Pandora ended on Thursday night and it opened to the public Saturday morning. I could see a similar instance for Toy Story and this event is just a kickoff for the summer for Star Wars updates in the park.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agreed. We were just told we had been warned that it was weather permitting.
> 
> The difference with boats is twofold to me: 1) the money we paid as you say, and 2) when you plan around a shorter gate-to-gate time and the service is down, you need to cab/uber to get to your location on time if you have an ADR or FP booked.  Not being able to count on the service means that you'd have to leave enough time to use a different form of transportation just in case -- cuts out a major benefit they were selling: saving time!



It seems to me that those who paid and actually got to use the service (myself included) loved it. Those who paid but didn’t get to use the service hated it. 

This seems to be an issue with Disney customer service, not the Express Transportation itself. If Disney offered other perks when weather issues occur, there wouldn’t be an issue. To your point about the service being a time-savings, if Disney offered extra FP when the ET is down, that seems like it would be a fair way to compensate for it being down.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> Media event for Pandora ended on Thursday night and it opened to the public Saturday morning. I could see a similar instance for Toy Story and this event is just a kickoff for the summer for Star Wars updates in the park.


Yep that's what I was thinking too. They always have media in town that weekend to showcase what is new around the parks.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> It seems to me that those who paid and actually got to use the service (myself included) loved it. Those who paid but didn’t get to use the service hated it.
> 
> This seems to be an issue with Disney customer service, not the Express Transportation itself. *If Disney offered other perks when weather issues occur, there wouldn’t be an issue.* To your point about the service being a time-savings, if Disney offered extra FP when the ET is down, that seems like it would be a fair way to compensate for it being down.


I don't agree with *this* part.  Something that unreliable is something I would never pay for again.  An extra FP is great, but if I have to pay for Uber to make my ADR on time or miss it, that's not going to fly for us.  

I think this service was fundamentally flawed -- unless they could magically fix the lightning/CM shelter issue.


----------



## crazy4wdw

First Look at run Disney’s new Star Wars Half Marathon - Dark Side Medals

http://www.starwars.com/news/get-a-...-star-wars-half-marathon-the-dark-side-medals


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't agree with *this* part.  Something that unreliable is something I would never pay for again.  An extra FP is great, but if I have to pay for Uber to make my ADR on time or miss it, that's not going to fly for us.
> 
> I think this service was fundamentally flawed -- unless they could magically fix the lightning/CM shelter issue.



Oooh yes, that’s fair. I didn’t factor in the ADR issue.


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't agree with *this* part.  Something that unreliable is something I would never pay for again.  An extra FP is great, but if I have to pay for Uber to make my ADR on time or miss it, that's not going to fly for us.
> 
> I think this service was fundamentally flawed -- unless they could magically fix the lightning/CM shelter issue.





PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Oooh yes, that’s fair. I didn’t factor in the ADR issue.



I don't want to continue beating this express transport dead horse (but I'm gonna do it anyway). I think the value of it is so different to various people. On these boards it got a lot of positive press mainly because it made travel between the parks a lot easier and more predictable for a less than expected price. I think how people use it and what their expectations were going into it might have colored things a whole lot. They did tell us going in that if it was bad weather they would not run the buses. *That's why I never really scheduled anything important for right after I planned on using the bus because you never know if you'll be able to use it. *Thankfully, we never got turned away or experienced bad weather. 

I just liked that it had a set time of departure and inside park drop-off point. But I did end up trying to find excuses to use them, as well. I think the fact that we like to swim in the afternoon makes it easier to use our resort as the break point between parks and keep it simple.


----------



## iamfathom

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/calendar.htm



Looking at the times for Epcot it's a 9pm close throughout August until the 31st when it closes at 10pm, could this be an indication of when Food and Wine starts again?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> Media event for Pandora ended on Thursday night and it opened to the public Saturday morning. I could see a similar instance for Toy Story and this event is just a kickoff for the summer for Star Wars updates in the park.





rteetz said:


> Yep that's what I was thinking too. They always have media in town that weekend to showcase what is new around the parks.



I was thinking they wouldn't want to run an event as they would want the time for any last minute updates to ensure smooth official opening .... but I see your way of thinking too and if they have a "month" to iron out the kinks you'd think they would be on


----------



## TheMaxRebo

iamfathom said:


> Looking at the times for Epcot it's a 9pm close throughout August until the 31st when it closes at 10pm, could this be an indication of when Food and Wine starts again?



that would be quite a bit earlier as this past year, 2017, it didn't start until September 14th - but maybe ... they definitely have expanded it over the years


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I am starting to wonder although we didn't hear about Pandora until February.



If it does not happen Memorial Day, I will definitely be cancelling that early June resort reservation I have haha


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Man accused of child molestation on test track 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/man-accused-of-child-molestation-on-test-track-at-epcot/


----------



## pooh'smate

TheMaxRebo said:


> that would be quite a bit earlier as this past year, 2017, it didn't start until September 14th - but maybe ... they definitely have expanded it over the years



In 2017 Food and Wine started August 31. http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-world/epcot/food-wine-festival.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pooh'smate said:


> In 2017 Food and Wine started August 31. http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-world/epcot/food-wine-festival.htm



That's what I get for going with Google - thanks for this!


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> that would be quite a bit earlier as this past year, 2017, it didn't start until September 14th - but maybe ... they definitely have expanded it over the years





pooh'smate said:


> In 2017 Food and Wine started August 31. http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-world/epcot/food-wine-festival.htm




I was going to say this too...I would expect that they are going to stick with the Labor Day start to F&W. I'm sort of surprised they haven't already announced the dates.

After looking at that calendar, I am not sure that these are really the dates. The calendar looks identical to last years calendar - exactly. I think this is just a projected calendar. (Though it may be the same in the end.)


----------



## pooh'smate

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's what I get for going with Google - thanks for this!



Well your post had me freaked out because when we planned our upcoming trip we wanted to catch Food and Wine again this year. I had to go and check the dates again to make sure I had planned right lol.


----------



## MissGina5

Speaking of Moana's costume (YIKES btw, shorten it and make it a top level poncho duh!) Where is she meeting in Adventureland DL?? I am just wondering why if they seem to have the space in DL why she doesn't in WDW


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Man accused of child molestation on test track
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/man-accused-of-child-molestation-on-test-track-at-epcot/


Dang! The mother handled this well. I don't think I could have stopped myself from pounding the guy.


----------



## vacationer1954

Roxyfire said:


> But I don't believe they'll ever have the infrastructure to completely remove the Magical Express buses. Will it _continue to_ be included in the resort pricing in the future? Who knows. But I doubt it will go away.


I doubt it will go away as well, but lack of infrastructure isn't why. DME is relatively new, at least in terms of my memory of visits to WDW, so surely they can go back to the way it was for many years before DME existed. Practically every other comparable vacation destination still works the old way. I think the reason why that won't happen is that Disney gets to bump the hotel rates higher because they provide DME service.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Electroland Music festival returns to DLP

http://wdwnt.com/2018/01/electroland-music-festival-returns-disneyland-paris-2018/


----------



## Reddog1134

I've been seeing more people reporting that Disney isn't allowing any BOG reservations after July 1st. 

*Was just told by Disney Dining that BOG dinner is closing for a few months starting July 1st until further notice. Anyone know if the Beast will be there for breakfast or lunch due to them re-imagining dinner?

 She said they are changing the format. Most likely a fixed menu like CRT so people can’t go and just order dessert or an appetizer. Will most likely be a 2 credit signature dining restaurant*


----------



## Roxyfire

vacationer1954 said:


> I doubt it will go away as well, but lack of infrastructure isn't why. DME is relatively new, at least in terms of my memory of visits to WDW, so surely they can go back to the way it was for many years before DME existed. Practically every other comparable vacation destination still works the old way. I think the reason why that won't happen is that Disney gets to bump the hotel rates higher because they provide DME service.



The context of that was to say, take away DME entirely and replace it entirely with Minnie Vans. That doesn't really work because they would never have enough drivers to take the place of all those buses. You are correct, they don't have to do the free transport but by offering it (and rolling it into the resort price) they keep people and their money onsite. Plus they look like a great company for offering free transportation to their customers. Any time there's a paid alternative to something, there's always some concern the free one will go away. Same thing happened with the Express Bus and we all know how that one turned out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

vacationer1954 said:


> I doubt it will go away as well, but lack of infrastructure isn't why. DME is relatively new, at least in terms of my memory of visits to WDW, so surely they can go back to the way it was for many years before DME existed. Practically every other comparable vacation destination still works the old way. I think the reason why that won't happen is that Disney gets to bump the hotel rates higher because they provide DME service.



Just checked and DME started in 2005 - so over a dozen years at this point.   I think it is more that it keeps people on property rather than just they can bump the hotel prices specifically due to it - definitely is something they can advertise as a feature and why hotel costs are more on site vs off - but more so that it just keeps people doing "just Disney" and everything Disney.  Once you have a rental car or are more used to using Uber/Lyft it is that much easier to go off property


----------



## Roxyfire

Reddog1134 said:


> I've been seeing more people reporting that Disney isn't allowing any BOG reservations after July 1st.
> 
> *Was just told by Disney Dining that BOG dinner is closing for a few months starting July 1st until further notice. Anyone know if the Beast will be there for breakfast or lunch due to them re-imagining dinner?
> 
> She said they are changing the format. Most likely a fixed menu like CRT so people can’t go and just order dessert or an appetizer. Will most likely be a 2 credit signature dining restaurant*



That's been a long time coming for sure. But would just ordering a dessert effect dinner? I thought that was mainly a breakfast problem. Honestly, they either need to end that PPO breakfast or make it fixed menu with TS credits. Heck, make lunch that way too, I don't care about dining credits. The way it operates is _just_ like a TS anyway except you place your own order.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> I've been seeing more people reporting that Disney isn't allowing any BOG reservations after July 1st.
> 
> *Was just told by Disney Dining that BOG dinner is closing for a few months starting July 1st until further notice. Anyone know if the Beast will be there for breakfast or lunch due to them re-imagining dinner?
> 
> She said they are changing the format. Most likely a fixed menu like CRT so people can’t go and just order dessert or an appetizer. Will most likely be a 2 credit signature dining restaurant*



yeah, that seems to be a big topic of late - actually was a Vox Populi article on it posted today: http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...-restaurant-going-to-become-signature-dining/

I certainly can understand the motivation - be like how they responded to the popularity of Le Cellier by making it 2 dining credits, and, like is in what you quoted, takes away from people just ordering dessert (though you could still do a 1 credit pre-fix, they do it at Akershus for example)

I am a bit torn though as now you would have 2 (of a fairly limited number) of TS in MK being 2 credits - and both that are more aimed at families/kids.  At the same time, if they made it a true signature experience with quality of food to match, I would be interested (I would not pay 2 credits, or for me the $ equivalent, for what it is now)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> That's been a long time coming for sure. But would just ordering a dessert effect dinner? I thought that was mainly a breakfast problem. Honestly, they either need to end that PPO breakfast or make it fixed menu with TS credits. Heck, make lunch that way too, I don't care about dining credits. The way it operates is _just_ like a TS anyway except you place your own order.



you could definitely make all the meals a pre-fix price or something and still have it be 1 credit


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Peter Pan magic shot coming to celebrate anniversary of the film 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/peter...ebruary-celebrate-65th-anniversary-peter-pan/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently national plan for a vacation day is a thing 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/01/happy-national-plan-for-vacation-day/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
How Disney name tags are made 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-learn-how-iconic-disney-name-tags-are-made/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

If anyone is interested, reaction to the first screenings of Black Panther are in.   I'll put it in spoilers for now in case people want to go in cold



Spoiler



Overall extremely positive - though it reminds me of initial reaction to The Last Jedi and we know how that movie wound up among fans, so we shall see how this plays out

“I never wanted this movie to end, and as soon as it did I wanted to go back,” tweeted Mashable critic Angie Han. “Solid action, smart story, tons of personality.”

“‘Black Panther’ is incredible, kinetic, purposeful,” Los Angeles Times writer Jen Yamato wrote. “A superhero movie about why representation & identity matters, and how tragic it is when those things are denied to people.”

IndieWire critic David Ehrlich wrote that it’s, “Like a Marvel movie but better. The action is predictably awful, but this is the first MCU film that has an actual sense of identity & history & musicality.”


Dave Shilling was a bit more tempered - but still feels it is a really good movie, just not a perfect movie and not the best Marvel movie

I follow him on twitter and he shared that: "There are moments where Black Panther touches on some heavy material and I kept wanting it to elaborate. Probably my fault for wanting a Marvel movie to fully address racism and mass incarceration! .... It’s in there, i just wanted more of it."


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Peter Pan magic shot coming to celebrate anniversary of the film
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/peter...ebruary-celebrate-65th-anniversary-peter-pan/


These actually look really cute


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently national plan for a vacation day is a thing
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/01/happy-national-plan-for-vacation-day/



I've actually heard of that before - guess it is at the point we are past the holidays but still early enough to plan for summer vacations - and thus encourage more people to do so

I too am one of the people that never takes all my vacation so guess I should get on that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Peter Pan magic shot coming to celebrate anniversary of the film
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/peter...ebruary-celebrate-65th-anniversary-peter-pan/



that's pretty neat and seems like a good use of the technology (vs the Dole Whip one which looks like a photoshop my 8 year old could do)

Would be really cool if they had a video one where the shadow "comes to life" and acts independently of you


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Atlanta Braves spring training tickets on sale 

https://t.co/RL1EnZu0e4?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Illuminations debuted at Epcot in 1988. As we know the show has changed since then but is similar in vision to the original.


----------



## closetmickey

Reddog1134 said:


> I've been seeing more people reporting that Disney isn't allowing any BOG reservations after July 1st.
> 
> *Was just told by Disney Dining that BOG dinner is closing for a few months starting July 1st until further notice. Anyone know if the Beast will be there for breakfast or lunch due to them re-imagining dinner?
> 
> She said they are changing the format. Most likely a fixed menu like CRT so people can’t go and just order dessert or an appetizer. Will most likely be a 2 credit signature dining restaurant*


I have a lunch reservation for July 28. Should I expect for that to be canceled or might the date be off?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

closetmickey said:


> I have a lunch reservation for July 28. Should I expect for that to be canceled or might the date be off?



The latest rumors I saw was this is only impacting dinner so if it is a lunch ADR you have that should be fine - buy no way of knowing for certain


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shanghai Disney visitors apparently have an issue with VIP tours

http://supchina.com/2018/01/29/shanghai-disneylands-vip-service-enrages-regular-visitors/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Shanghai Disney visitors apparently have an issue with VIP tours
> 
> http://supchina.com/2018/01/29/shanghai-disneylands-vip-service-enrages-regular-visitors/


 Interesting to hear of the cultural differences. I mean I know not everyone agrees with VIP tours here but I thought it was interesting that the tour guide the reporter had said “One thing very important is that if ordinary visitors call you out when you’re skipping a line, everyone just wait a little, to avoid unpleasant situations.”

I think if I had paid for the tour I wouldn't want someone to tell me to 'wait' to appease other customers. Though I've never taken a VIP tour here so I don't know if they by practice do the same thing.

Interesting that a person went so far as to say “..thinks such a practice is a violation of customers’ rights and service contracts,”


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

A newer piece of concept art showcases the lobby of the Coronado Springs tower construction






In comparison to the old:


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Reddog1134 said:


> I've been seeing more people reporting that Disney isn't allowing any BOG reservations after July 1st.
> 
> *Was just told by Disney Dining that BOG dinner is closing for a few months starting July 1st until further notice. Anyone know if the Beast will be there for breakfast or lunch due to them re-imagining dinner?
> 
> She said they are changing the format. Most likely a fixed menu like CRT so people can’t go and just order dessert or an appetizer. Will most likely be a 2 credit signature dining restaurant*


I'd love to have a real signature dining option at MK. Hope they really go that route.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'd love to have a real signature dining option at MK. Hope they really go that route.


If they go signature I’d hope that means an upgrade to the food. The current food is not worth signature.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New details on Wine Bar George

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/01/disney-releases-more-details-on-new.html


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> If they go signature I’d hope that means an upgrade to the food. The current food is not worth signature.


They are supppsedly already doing renovation work in the kitchen.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> If they go signature I’d hope that means an upgrade to the food. The current food is not worth signature.


Yes -- that's what I mean about a "*REAL* signature dining option"!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Peter Pan magic shot coming to celebrate anniversary of the film
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/peter...ebruary-celebrate-65th-anniversary-peter-pan/



Really cute!  Such a shame that it's only available for such a short time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Interesting to hear of the cultural differences. I mean I know not everyone agrees with VIP tours here but I thought it was interesting that the tour guide the reporter had said “One thing very important is that if ordinary visitors call you out when you’re skipping a line, everyone just wait a little, to avoid unpleasant situations.”
> 
> I think if I had paid for the tour I wouldn't want someone to tell me to 'wait' to appease other customers. Though I've never taken a VIP tour here so I don't know if they by practice do the same thing.
> 
> Interesting that a person went so far as to say “..thinks such a practice is a violation of customers’ rights and service contracts,”




Feels like a lot of similar conversations happen here (literally here on the DIS, but also "here" meaning for the States-side parks)- and while maybe not using those words gets to the question of "what do I get for my entry ticket cost to the park?" and do the extra "pluses" take away from what you "deserve" with your "base" ticket

Never really checked the fine print on a ticket but is there something implied that everyone has to wait the same?  Or could some people argue that even in WDW it isn't fair that some people can afford to stay onsite and thus get 60 day access to FP while those off site only get 30 days (or even moreso now with the Club Level upcharge that allows 90 days).  Or, because anyone can pay for these upgrades if they want is it an even playing field?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New details on Wine Bar George
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/01/disney-releases-more-details-on-new.html



I am loving everything thing I have seen about this place - hopefully the reality matches what I have in my head.  Seems like a cool place to stop in, get some really good wine with good service/expertise to help you decide what to get, and get some shareable snacks, etc. - basically, a bit of an "upscale" experience without it being a long, stuffy, expensive dinner


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Shanghai Disney visitors apparently have an issue with VIP tours
> 
> http://supchina.com/2018/01/29/shanghai-disneylands-vip-service-enrages-regular-visitors/



Hmmm. It looks like every message board has a few of the same posters....



> While some angry commenters said the VIP service is a scam run by the theme park to squeeze extra money out of wealthy Chinese...


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Peter Pan debuts on a new dark blue color for 65th Anniversary


----------



## dina444444

*News*

PHOTOS: Wonders of Life Pavilion Facade Being Restored at Epcot


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Feels like a lot of similar conversations happen here (literally here on the DIS, but also "here" meaning for the States-side parks)- and while maybe not using those words gets to the question of "what do I get for my entry ticket cost to the park?" and do the extra "pluses" take away from what you "deserve" with your "base" ticket
> 
> Never really checked the fine print on a ticket but is there something implied that everyone has to wait the same?  Or could some people argue that even in WDW it isn't fair that some people can afford to stay onsite and thus get 60 day access to FP while those off site only get 30 days (or even moreso now with the Club Level upcharge that allows 90 days).  Or, because anyone can pay for these upgrades if they want is it an even playing field?


I'm sure it is something that happens in person at the parks and for sure here on the DIS but I was more meaning the guide telling everyone who paid for the VIP tour to wait in order to not have incidents. That seemed quite different in my mind. There will always be people upset over what someone can and cannot afford. But I did say I don't know if by practice the guides here for the VIP tours do that same that has happened in China or if it's specific to Shanghai.

This is totally just my opinion but I think I was going from a cultural viewpoint. Culturally we in domestic parks accept the VIP tours-not all like it but we accept it and most probably don't even know it exists unless they happen to see a guide. Could it be that culturally VIP tours aren't as acceptable there? Here, domestically, we don't have park tickets based on height-Shanghai does. Here, domestically, we don't have park tickets for senior citizens-Shanghai does. I don't think VIP tours would go away here domestically just because some people complain but I could see more walking on egg shells for Shanghai in regards to how they approach their image of their park.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Peter Pan debuts on a new dark blue color for 65th Anniversary



That headline is missing a key word of "magic band" ... I thought it meant that the character Peter Pan was out wearing a blue outfit or something


----------



## JaxDad

Disney CEO Bob Iger Sells Luxurious New York City Apartment for $18.75 Million
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...us-new-york-city-apartment-for-18-75-million/

"I have a mansion but forget the price;
Ain't never been there, they tell me it's nice"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm sure it is something that happens in person at the parks and for sure here on the DIS but I was more meaning the guide telling everyone who paid for the VIP tour to wait in order to not have incidents. That seemed quite different in my mind. There will always be people upset over what someone can and cannot afford. But I did say I don't know if by practice the guides here for the VIP tours do that same that has happened in China or if it's specific to Shanghai.
> 
> This is totally just my opinion but I think I was going from a cultural viewpoint. Culturally we in domestic parks accept the VIP tours-not all like it but we accept it and most probably don't even know it exists unless they happen to see a guide. Could it be that culturally VIP tours aren't as acceptable there? Here, domestically, we don't have park tickets based on height-Shanghai does. Here, domestically, we don't have park tickets for senior citizens-Shanghai does. I don't think VIP tours would go away here domestically just because some people complain but I could see more walking on egg shells for Shanghai in regards to how they approach their image of their park.




I think I didn't fully grasp how it was worded - definitely get what you are saying if it is the VIP tours that stop and wait and don't skip the lines like they would be entitled too

A lot of things are definitely different culturally - and just a theme park like Disneyland is new to that culture (I know they had to have signs and stuff to try to "educate" the guests on how to behave, etc.).   

One thing that is interesting is that I when I was in Hong Kong Disneyland I was told to watch out for people cutting lines and that if I see people doing that it is likely guests form mainland China as there it is viewed positively to skip lines as "you are doing what you can through skill and boldness to get ahead" - but maybe it is differently if viewed that people are using money to accomplish that


----------



## amalone1013

Just watching them send logs down Splash Mountain with the plastic dummies. Why is that still entertaining even without real people?


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> That headline is missing a key word of "magic band" ... I thought it meant that the character Peter Pan was out wearing a blue outfit or something



Glad you said that as I didn't look until you said magic band and dark blue.......Dark Blue goes with every single stitch of clothes (hey, first time I have ever said STITCH on here) I own.  Hope this means that dark blue might be a new choice on the color pallet.


----------



## mikepizzo

JaxDad said:


> Disney CEO Bob Iger Sells Luxurious New York City Apartment for $18.75 Million
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...us-new-york-city-apartment-for-18-75-million/
> 
> "I have a mansion but forget the price;
> Ain't never been there, they tell me it's nice"



See what happens when we don't spend enough money on the company we love.  Poor guy has to sell his apartment just to get by.  I wouldn't be surprised if we saw him sleeping on the "Sharing the Magic" bench and asking people if he could finish their Mickey bars.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think I didn't fully grasp how it was worded - definitely get what you are saying if it is the VIP tours that stop and wait and don't skip the lines like they would be entitled too
> 
> A lot of things are definitely different culturally - and just a theme park like Disneyland is new to that culture (I know they had to have signs and stuff to try to "educate" the guests on how to behave, etc.).
> 
> One thing that is interesting is that I when I was in Hong Kong Disneyland I was told to watch out for people cutting lines and that if I see people doing that it is likely guests form mainland China as there it is viewed positively to skip lines as "you are doing what you can through skill and boldness to get ahead" - but maybe it is differently if viewed that people are using money to accomplish that


Yeah here's the part I was initially quoting from from the article:


I just found that odd--it's like they are trying to be more careful at not upsetting guests who didn't pay for the VIP tour. I mean here if I paid for the VIP tour I wouldn't want to wait just because a guest saw me being able to go to the front and got mad. 

As to your cutting lines part I have heard of that so it's interesting that money, from the article, is the differentiated aspect. I guess if you look at it from your experience if you paid for your park tickets and the next guy paid for their park tickets you both had equal opportunity to get ahead of the line using skill and boldness rather than paying an additional amount for that privilege.


----------



## sachilles

Has Riviera been officially acknowledge by Disney yet? More importantly have they acknowledged the DVC portion yet?


----------



## dina444444

sachilles said:


> Has Riviera been officially acknowledge by Disney yet? More importantly have they acknowledged the DVC portion yet?


It was announced as a DVC resort at D23 back in July...


----------



## Gusey

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Wonders of Life Pavilion Facade Being Restored at Epcot


Nice to see the exterior getting some love  Redoing the 'Festival Centre's' outside during a festival seems slightly odd but, it could be classed as art XD????


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> If they go signature I’d hope that means an upgrade to the food. The current food is not worth signature.



I (or my family for that matter) have any issues with the food at lunch.  I have eaten there for dinner and although the food was good, I felt there was some room for improvement.  

My real issue was with the dining experience.  We ate in the room off of the main dining room with all of the paintings and the revolving Belle and Beast.  I felt like we were placed in an area where they were keeping food carts, kind of like a warehouse feeling.  Also, people were constantly coming in a taking photos of the revolving characters in the center of the room.  Personally, it gave off a feeling of being forces somewhere because they were running out of room.  If they are moving to make this a signature dining location for dinner service, aside from renovating the kitchen, they need to keep all dining rooms in immaculate condition, and not treat the East Wing(?) like a warehouse.  It ruined the ambiance of what could have been a nice meal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> Nice to see the exterior getting some love  Redoing the 'Festival Centre's' outside during a festival seems slightly odd but, it could be classed as art XD????



specifically performance art 

Definitely glad to see it getting some love but definitely makes it feel like it isn't going to be replaced anytime soon


----------



## wareagle57

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'd love to have a real signature dining option at MK. Hope they really go that route.



I'd prefer they make just about any other restaurant into a signature. The theming of BoG is something I think everyone should get a chance to see and experience without shelling out $300 for a family of 4 to eat there. It's popular for it's theming, not the food. I wish Disney would make more dining experiences like this. *Cough* A real Pizza Planet *Cough*


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Electroland Music festival returns to DLP
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/2018/01/electroland-music-festival-returns-disneyland-paris-2018/



This would be so awesome as an after hours event in the MK. Specifically in Tomorrowland and the castle stage with fireworks going on behind it.


----------



## amberpi

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Wonders of Life Pavilion Facade Being Restored at Epcot



Wouldn't it be wonderful (groan) if they actually brought one of the original pavilions back to life in an updated less puke inducing (looking at you Body Wars) experience? The Odyssey could be the festival centers; or they could put them in the upstairs of Imagination - with a working rainbow hallway of course.

A woman can dream, right?


----------



## Moliphino

Flyerjab said:


> I (or my family for that matter) have any issues with the food at lunch.  I have eaten there for dinner and although the food was good, I felt there was some room for improvement.
> 
> My real issue was with the dining experience.  We ate in the room off of the main dining room with all of the paintings and the revolving Belle and Beast.  I felt like we were placed in an area where they were keeping food carts, kind of like a warehouse feeling.  Also, people were constantly coming in a taking photos of the revolving characters in the center of the room.  Personally, it gave off a feeling of being forces somewhere because they were running out of room.  If they are moving to make this a signature dining location for dinner service, aside from renovating the kitchen, they need to keep all dining rooms in immaculate condition, and not treat the East Wing(?) like a warehouse.  It ruined the ambiance of what could have been a nice meal.



I've always been happy with the food there, but I wouldn't be at signature prices. Especially the desserts.
And I think the room you're talking about was not originally meant to be in use during dinner, but is more of an overflow room. I avoid eating in there just because it's not from the movie. It would've been great if they had the ballroom, west wing, and library as dining rooms, but instead one is a made up addition.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I'd prefer the make just about any other restaurant into a signature. The theming of BoG is something I think everyone should get a chance to see and experience without shelling out $300 for a family of 4 to eat there. It's popular for it's theming, not the food. I wish Disney would make more dining experiences like this. *Cough* A real Pizza Planet *Cough*


I agree with this. Most of the time people don't go to BoG for the food, they go for the experience.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful (groan) if they actually brought one of the original pavilions back to life in an updated less puke inducing (looking at you Body Wars) experience? The Odyssey could be the festival centers; or they could put them in the upstairs of Imagination - with a working rainbow hallway of course.
> 
> A woman can dream, right?



They could even combine it by keeping some of the festival stuff there but bringing back even a few of the attractions - I mean, food and beverages are a "festival of life", no?

You could re-purpose Cranium Command for Inside Out if they need to have IP in there


----------



## jlundeen

Flyerjab said:


> I (or my family for that matter) have any issues with the food at lunch.  I have eaten there for dinner and although the food was good, I felt there was some room for improvement.
> 
> My real issue was with the dining experience.  We ate in the room off of the main dining room with all of the paintings and the revolving Belle and Beast.  I felt like we were placed in an area where they were keeping food carts, kind of like a warehouse feeling.  Also, people were constantly coming in a taking photos of the revolving characters in the center of the room.  Personally, it gave off a feeling of being forces somewhere because they were running out of room.  If they are moving to make this a signature dining location for dinner service, aside from renovating the kitchen, they need to keep all dining rooms in immaculate condition, and not treat the East Wing(?) like a warehouse.  It ruined the ambiance of what could have been a nice meal.



I actually like the QS lunch option..,we usually get an entree each, one gets a dessert one gets a side, then we split everything. 

Part of the fun, as others have mentioned, is the atmosphere... upon entering, guests are ENCOURAGED to visit the other dining rooms while waiting for their food - and after having just watched the original movie again when it was on TV last week, I am amazed at how much of the castle was reproduced in this dining experience... so, I agree that EVERYONE SHOULD be able to stroll around and see it all...

BUT

The fact is, like you stated above, other people are trying to enjoy their meal...  and at a QS venue, I wouldn't have any expectation of a nice quiet sit down meal... TS Dinner is another story. 

And, again, each  of the 4 or 5 times I have eaten there for dinner, i was very much underwhelmed...one time, having to send my steak back as inedible due to the large vein of gristle running the entire length.  I think the dessert choices are also poor - how many ways can you try to make a cupcake different?  It's a cupcake no matter how you frost it.

Current food at dinner is barely TS quality, in my opinion.  Trying to pull off Signature status without major menu and seating re-work just wouldn't be feasible. 

As it is, I don't plan to book dinner again anytime soon...QS Lunch and Breakfast is fine, though.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Signs Emily Blunt as Female Lead Alongside Dwayne Johnson in 'Jungle Cruise'


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Signs Emily Blunt as Female Lead Alongside Dwayne Johnson in 'Jungle Cruise'


Blunt is getting heavy into Disney flicks, first Mary Poppins Returns and now this.  Wonder if she got a multi-movie deal, and if so, if any more are coming?


----------



## jknezek

I enjoyed QS lunch at BOG. I thought the French Onion Soup was a decent version of French Onion Soup, and the baguette was a decent sandwich. Of our varied party of 7, we all enjoyed whatever we ordered, though I think CHH was still the preferred QS in MK. Now the food comparison is all in the frame of reference of QS food at Disney compared to restaurant food outside Disney, not actually French Onion Soup compared to some of the very best restaurants I've had it in. But for a cool December day, it was nice.

The ambiance is very cool so long as part of the fun is visiting all 3 rooms which is fine for a QS. It was very noisy of course, and the flashes and everything else were definitely an ambiance killer, but for QS I didn't mind.

I would never book a TS dinner given the current food options and the ambiance. It just wouldn't be my thing.

To make that a signature service I agree with the others that say it needs major work. But I would go back for a QS lunch, especially on a cool day when the soup is appealing.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I agree with this. Most of the time people don't go to BoG for the food, they go for the experience.


True... we do go to BOG once every few trips for the vibe -- definitely NOT for the food.  We'd go once or twice per trip if the food was better.  Wish it wasn't one or the other.  Maybe they could keep it a "regular" restaurant for lunch and TRUE signature for dinner??

At the other parks, I don't care -- we mix in Tusker House with Tiffins... Sci-Fi with Brown Derby... but at MK there is NO signature option.  That's why I'd like to see BOG converted -- at least for dinner.  I get that people can go to the monorail resorts for signature but I'd still like one in the park.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Signs Emily Blunt as Female Lead Alongside Dwayne Johnson in 'Jungle Cruise'


I have to say that "The Rock" in this makes it sound awful to me.  Skip.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I have to say that "The Rock" in this makes it sound awful to me. Skip.


I was pleasantly surprised by his performance in "Jumanji". After Robin Williams' in the original, maybe I didn't think Johnson could live up to the hype. But, he did. I'd go see Jungle Cruise with him in it. I'm hoping for a good story line. That will make-or-break the film. 

I'm looking at you, "Haunted Mansion"


----------



## jknezek

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I have to say that "The Rock" in this makes it sound awful to me.  Skip.


As long as it's an action comedy and has a decent script that plays to his strengths as a goofy, loveable, strong guy, it could be pretty good. I'm not sure I'd give him much range in his acting, but he does a good job with roles inside his capabilities. I'm not looking for Oscars here, but some popcorn and a night in the living room with the kids laughing sounds possible.

And yes, the script has to be better than Haunted Mansion. That was a sad mess.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I agree with this. Most of the time people don't go to BoG for the food, they go for the experience.



I think the big problem is that how do you say the place is worthy for a $15 lunch or a $50 dinner. I really, really hope they don't go the route of most restaurants, and make the lunch as overpriced as the dinner. (Disney has priced me out of a lot of dining, there's select restaurants we enjoy - but a lot of them I just don't appreciate paying $45 for a mediocre food just so I can meet 4 characters.I also don't want to pay $50 just to go into this restaurant.)


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Signs Emily Blunt as Female Lead Alongside Dwayne Johnson in 'Jungle Cruise'





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I have to say that "The Rock" in this makes it sound awful to me.  Skip.



I thought the new Jumani was wonderful. Hopefully if they can keep the right tone of action/comedy he can work. Not such a big fan that I go out of my way to see his movies, but he can be fun certain roles. 

Now Emily Blunt is just wonderful in everything. (Even in the god-awful Into The Woods movie - which once her character left the film completely lost my interest.) She is the ONLY reason I have for thinking potentially Mary Poppins Returns won't be completely terrible. (Even Lin Manuel Miranda can't do that - and he's pretty great too.) So, yeah, Emily Blunt makes me want to see this.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> (Even in the god-awful Into The Woods movie - which once her character left the film completely lost my interest.)


I can't speak for Jumanji as I haven't seen it but I liked Into The Woods.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I can't speak for Jumanji as I haven't seen it but I liked Into The Woods.



I considered qualifying this - because I think the musical itself is terrible - so it's less a judgement on the movie than on the original. However, Emily made it watchable.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> I think the big problem is that how do you say the place is worthy for a $15 lunch or a $50 dinner. I really, really hope they don't go the route of most restaurants, and make the lunch as overpriced as the dinner. (Disney has priced me out of a lot of dining, there's select restaurants we enjoy - but a lot of them I just don't appreciate paying $45 for a mediocre food just so I can meet 4 characters.I also don't want to pay $50 just to go into this restaurant.)



It's not that hard to do. This goes back 10 years from the last time I was there, and probably close to 25 years from the first, but there was a little old fishing camp in the keys called Rainbow Bend just north of Marathon. It's kind of a dumpy place and attached to the hotel is kind of a dumpy restaurant on the second floor of registration with some wonderful windows and an indoor/outdoor deck seating arrangement. At breakfast it served very... well typically crappy... fishing camp food for cheap. Runny eggs, weak coffee, crunchy pancakes and so on. But at dinner...

Well at dinner, people used to be limo'd from Miami to come eat there. Reservations were taken months in advance. The chef was a superb older man and his son who had retired from the restaurant business in NYC and wanted to do his dinner service only by where he chose to semi-retire. It was the best French Onion Soup, perfect steaks, a to die for Chateaubriand for two... the food was amazing. And at night, with the sun setting in the background or even the stars over the Florida Bay, those windows in that dumpy restaurant and that amazing deck made for an incredible place to enjoy the food. Sure you were sitting on mismatched chairs and the lines covered the crappiest old tables you can imagine, but it didn't matter because it was amazing.

I took my wife there when we got engaged, the restaurant, not the fishing camp. It was my last time there since we have since left FL and never been back to the Keys, and by then the father had retired, the son ran the place, and the shine had worn off and stopped many people from coming so far just to eat, but the locals and the hotel maître d's still filled the place telling people where to get the best dinner around. It was still amazing and I remembered why my Dad and I used to visit Rainbow Bend almost annually when I was in h.s. and college, but we went there because we could eat at that restaurant twice every trip.

So how does Disney do something similar with one venue? With food and by tweaking the atmosphere. Lunch can be more or less how it is. But come dinner, that menu needs to step up massively and the environment needs to change. Assigned seating, no wandering, no flash photography, fewer people so the volume drops. Smaller tables so it doesn't feel like communal feeding. Appropriate costumes for staff and actual ordering at tables, not computers on the way in. They can do it, just like Rainbow Bend made it happen, but they have to want to make that dinner worth $50 and not just stand on the building itself.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Dean Marino

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that seems to be a big topic of late - actually was a Vox Populi article on it posted today: http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...-restaurant-going-to-become-signature-dining/
> 
> I certainly can understand the motivation - be like how they responded to the popularity of Le Cellier by making it 2 dining credits, and, like is in what you quoted, takes away from people just ordering dessert (though you could still do a 1 credit pre-fix, they do it at Akershus for example)
> 
> I am a bit torn though as now you would have 2 (of a fairly limited number) of TS in MK being 2 credits - and both that are more aimed at families/kids.  At the same time, if they made it a true signature experience with quality of food to match, I would be interested (I would not pay 2 credits, or for me the $ equivalent, for what it is now)



I see the same path followed with LC.... call it a SIG for Crowd Control.  Food won't really change, and we'll get our THIRD "Fake SIG".
Saddened - people catch on quickly, and this simply damages the label of "Signature Dining" for all of the REAL Sigs....

All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.


----------



## rteetz

*News* 

  Fantasy Fare Food Truck Moves to New Location and Gets New Menu


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Disney’s Fairy Tale Weddings Showcase to Take Place on February 3rd


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Seven Seas Food Festival Returns to SeaWorld Orlando on February 17


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Fantasy Fare Food Truck Moves to New Location and Gets New Menu



Not sure I understand the Mexican theming for the “Fantasy Fare” food truck..?

I’d expect something whimsical or Renn Faire.


----------



## Fantasia79

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Wonders of Life Pavilion Facade Being Restored at Epcot



This is great to see.  It really looked bad this November.


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Shanghai Disney visitors apparently have an issue with VIP tours
> 
> http://supchina.com/2018/01/29/shanghai-disneylands-vip-service-enrages-regular-visitors/



Locked out would be very proud of the rank and file guests protesting one of Dis' naked money grabs.

If memory serves plaid vest hosts at WDW used to just walk up the exit and allow their guests to ride immediately and now they go through the FP line.


----------



## rlbates13

Q-man said:


> Locked out would be very proud of the rank and file guests protesting one of Dis' naked money grabs.


I haven't seen LOL around here in a while..... I wonder what's up.


----------



## rteetz

Let’s keep the discussion about news and rumors and not about certain posters and what they would think thanks


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney/Pixar to hold a day of listening for employees as they look towards the future

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...ning-speculation-john-lasseter-s-fate-1080339


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Supposed WDW Club 33 logo floating around Twitter


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Supposed WDW Club 33 logo floating around Twitter
> 
> View attachment 299351



not bad - and has a bit of the S.E.A. / Adventurer's Club feel to it - so definitely would fit in the (supposed) location in Adventureland


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney/Pixar to hold a day of listening for employees as they look towards the future
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...ning-speculation-john-lasseter-s-fate-1080339


I thought this from the article was pretty funny:
"When Pixar had such a listening event *several years ago*, sources say, employee complaints were aired about Lasseter's behavior generally."

But this time, they're REALLY going to listen!


----------



## mikepizzo

JaxDad said:


> I thought this from the article was pretty funny:
> "When Pixar had such a listening event *several years ago*, sources say, employee complaints were aired about Lasseter's behavior generally."
> 
> But this time, they're REALLY going to listen!



There is someone very high up in the department I woke in that says he has an open door policy, yet never has his door open.  I know I'm playing with words, but it's the same thing.

We had a meeting where HR rounded up all the millennials to hear what they liked and disliked about the company.  Being born in 1990, I didn't know I was part of that generation...I never really knew what generation I was a part of.  Anyways, we had a series of meetings and you know what came from it...nothing.

Then a survey was sent to all employees...an employee engagement survey.  Where they asked questions like, "Would you say you work with your best friend?".  Kind of odd, but anyways, we all took that survey almost a year ago, and yet again nothing has happened.

I'm not saying these "listening" strategies don't work.  I'm sure there are some companies that actually do listen, but so far, I've yet to experience it.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney/Pixar to hold a day of listening for employees as they look towards the future
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...ning-speculation-john-lasseter-s-fate-1080339


So they had a meeting some time ago and if true, that could open the door for tons of lawsuits, as in, you knew you had a problem then and didn't really address it and nothing changed. So if that's true it could put Disney in dangerous territory. Disappointing. 

I would love to believe that none of this really happened. So disappointing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> There is someone very high up in the department I woke in that says he has an open door policy, yet never has his door open.  I know I'm playing with words, but it's the same thing.
> 
> We had a meeting where HR rounded up all the millennials to hear what they liked and disliked about the company.  Being born in 1990, I didn't know I was part of that generation...I never really knew what generation I was a part of.  Anyways, we had a series of meetings and you know what came from it...nothing.
> 
> Then a survey was sent to all employees...an employee engagement survey.  Where they asked questions like, "Would you say you work with your best friend?".  Kind of odd, but anyways, we all took that survey almost a year ago, and yet again nothing has happened.
> 
> I'm not saying these "listening" strategies don't work.  I'm sure there are some companies that actually do listen, but so far, I've yet to experience it.



We had someone in our are as well that during the "New leader assimilation" she was very adamant about her "open door policy" and we all looked at each other and then said "but the physical door to your office is literally closed 100% of the time"

We do engagement surveys a lot and have similar questions (though not quite to the level of "do you work with your best friend?") - I think a lot is to determine how happy people are especially in the climate where salaries have not increased at all, bonuses are down (and continue to be down) and benefits are going down as well (so take home pay is actually lower)- but they want something they can point to for why people should still be happy


----------



## Capang

mikepizzo said:


> There is someone very high up in the department I woke in that says he has an open door policy, yet never has his door open.  I know I'm playing with words, but it's the same thing.
> 
> We had a meeting where HR rounded up all the millennials to hear what they liked and disliked about the company.  Being born in 1990, I didn't know I was part of that generation...I never really knew what generation I was a part of.  Anyways, we had a series of meetings and you know what came from it...nothing.
> 
> Then a survey was sent to all employees...an employee engagement survey.  Where they asked questions like, "Would you say you work with your best friend?".  Kind of odd, but anyways, we all took that survey almost a year ago, and yet again nothing has happened.
> 
> I'm not saying these "listening" strategies don't work.  I'm sure there are some companies that actually do listen, but so far, I've yet to experience it.


I agree with you, most of these things are just lip service, at least in my experience. 
But if Disney knew the seriousness of the allegations then and did nothing that's another story. Most "listening meetings" I've been dragged into are just pointless, like how can we make you feel appreciated kind of stuff. Nothing ever comes of it. But then again I've never had a boss that likes to grab and kiss people or comment on the way they look. I so hope all of this is untrue.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Mobile ordering now available for the Disney Dining Plan!

note: the link to the webpage in the description is not working, just sharing the youtube from Disney Parks






Sorry if this was already posted and I missed it


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Mobile ordering now available for the Disney Dining Plan!
> 
> note: the link to the webpage in the description is not working, just sharing the youtube from Disney Parks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this was already posted and I missed it


Blog post is live now

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...orld-resort-guests-using-disney-dining-plans/


----------



## Lee Matthews

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Mobile ordering now available for the Disney Dining Plan!
> 
> note: the link to the webpage in the description is not working, just sharing the youtube from Disney Parks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this was already posted and I missed it



Massive news.

MDE has become a wonderful addition and for me and my family, I am loving all these updates to the App especially. Between Magicband, MDE App and services like the dining plan, it makes things so easy.

Is there stuff that still needs to be added? Can you add annual passes? Does MDE and magicband work for those staying in DVC resorts?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lee Matthews said:


> Massive news.
> 
> MDE has become a wonderful addition and for me and my family, I am loving all these updates to the App especially. Between Magicband, MDE App and services like the dining plan, it makes things so easy.
> 
> Is there stuff that still needs to be added? Can you add annual passes? Does MDE and magicband work for those staying in DVC resorts?



I agree - love MDE (though I am a planner, I can see others not wanting to have to bother with it) and LOVE mobile ordering.  We never get the dining plan so this addition doesn't help us but just having a CC on it to charge to made it so easy for us

I do think it would be great if they were able to add in your AP or DVC or TIW or whatever so you just automatically got any applicable discounts when using your MB (dang, that is a lot of acronyms)


----------



## rteetz

Lee Matthews said:


> Is there stuff that still needs to be added? Can you add annual passes? Does MDE and magicband work for those staying in DVC resorts?


There is stuff that can always be added. What do you mean by adding annual passes? AP holders can use the app just like everyone else. Everything works for DVC stays as well. 

One thing I’d love to see them add which was rumored for some time is bus wait times on the app.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - love MDE (though I am a planner, I can see others not wanting to have to bother with it) and LOVE mobile ordering.  We never get the dining plan so this addition doesn't help us but just having a CC on it to charge to made it so easy for us
> 
> I do think it would be great if they were able to add in your AP or DVC or TIW or whatever so you just automatically got any applicable discounts when using your MB (dang, that is a lot of acronyms)


Only problem is no quick service locations have an AP discount anymore. It’s only table service.


----------



## mcd2745

mikepizzo said:


> There is someone very high up in the department I woke in that says he has an open door policy, yet never has his door open.  I know I'm playing with words, but it's the same thing.
> 
> We had a meeting where HR rounded up all the millennials to hear what they liked and disliked about the company.  Being born in 1990, I didn't know I was part of that generation...I never really knew what generation I was a part of.  Anyways, we had a series of meetings and you know what came from it...nothing.
> 
> Then a survey was sent to all employees...an employee engagement survey.  Where they asked questions like, "Would you say you work with your best friend?".  Kind of odd, but anyways, we all took that survey almost a year ago, and yet again nothing has happened.
> 
> I'm not saying these "listening" strategies don't work.  I'm sure there are some companies that actually do listen, but so far, I've yet to experience it.




Good rule of thumb...the larger the company, the less likely they are to "listen". What industry the company is in also is a big factor. All companies, however, want employees to think that they care and are listening. They all send out engagement surveys, appoint committees to review the results and recommend changes, etc. Little to nothing ever actually happens.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Only problem is no quick service locations have an AP discount anymore. It’s only table service.



yeah, I meant in general for everything, not just for the mobile ordering.  So even if at merchandise store that you just use your MB and any eligible discounts are automatically applied rather than having to ask the CM and show a card, etc.

and there is still TIW benefit at some of the food courts at the resorts that don't have table service restaurants


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I meant in general for everything, not just for the mobile ordering.  So even if at merchandise store that you just use your MB and any eligible discounts are automatically applied rather than having to ask the CM and show a card, etc.
> 
> and there is still TIW benefit at some of the food courts at the resorts that don't have table service restaurants


As a new AP it seemed to depend on the CM. Some asked to show just my card. Some asked to show my card and my ID. I was prepared to show my card every time but getting both out was a little annoying.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> As a new AP it seemed to depend on the CM. Some asked to show just my card. Some asked to show my card and my ID. I was prepared to show my card every time but getting both out was a little annoying.



agreed - and sometimes they don't ask which is annoying as you might not realize you were eligible for a discount.  That is one thing I like about at Disneyland - at ever cash register it seemed the CMs were asking for anything that might give you a discount, almost like they are trying to find an excuse to give you a discount (I assume part of that is because the % of people with things like APs is much higher there so a much higher probability that a guest would have some sort of discount)


----------



## mikepizzo

mcd2745 said:


> Good rule of thumb...the larger the company, the less likely they are to "listen". What industry the company is in also is a big factor. All companies, however, want employees to think that they care and are listening. They all send out engagement surveys, appoint committees to review the results and recommend changes, etc. Little to nothing ever actually happens.



Something else I've observed.  HR isn't there to protect the employee, they are there to protect the company. 

Again, like my last post, I can't speak for all HR, but it's definitely something I've observed here.

EDIT:  I'm not trying to start anything and I'm not trying to say NO ONE in HR cares about the employee.  I'm sure there are people in HR departments (maybe even you, the reader) that immensely care about the employee.  But from a large corporation aspect, I don't know.


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Mobile ordering now available for the Disney Dining Plan!
> 
> note: the link to the webpage in the description is not working, just sharing the youtube from Disney Parks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this was already posted and I missed it


Is this all/most of the QS venues, or is there a list somewhere, or do you just have to try each location?


----------



## Redcon1

TheMaxRebo said:


> We had someone in our are as well that during the "New leader assimilation" she was very adamant about her "open door policy" and we all looked at each other and then said "but the physical door to your office is literally closed 100% of the time"
> 
> We do engagement surveys a lot and have similar questions (though not quite to the level of "do you work with your best friend?") - I think a lot is to determine how happy people are especially in the climate where salaries have not increased at all, bonuses are down (and continue to be down) and benefits are going down as well (so take home pay is actually lower)- but they want something they can point to for why people should still be happy



Reminds me of the old joke: "The beatings will continue until morale improves".


----------



## SureAsLiz

jlundeen said:


> Is this all/most of the QS venues, or is there a list somewhere, or do you just have to try each location?



There are 23 locations that currently have mobile order, all listed in the app under "Order Food"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Is this all/most of the QS venues, or is there a list somewhere, or do you just have to try each location?



As far as I can tell anywhere that currently accepts mobile ordering will accept the dining plan through it - so it mentions even for using snack credits on a dole while at Aloha Island for example

@SureAsLiz beat me to it as far as posting what locations accept mobile ordering


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wildlife Wednesday: Disney Helps Reverse the Decline of Siberian Cranes


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Coronado Springs Resort Introduces New Meeting Venues and Reveals New Concept Art


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
20th Anniversary merchandise is arriving at Animal Kingdom 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/20th-anniversary-merchandise-arrives-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pandora Drum Circle show is on hiatus

http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/pandora-swotu-waya-navi-drum-ceremony-hiatus/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Mobile ordering now available for the Disney Dining Plan!
> 
> note: the link to the webpage in the description is not working, just sharing the youtube from Disney Parks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this was already posted and I missed it


I'm glad that people on the DDP now have access to mobile ordering.

I am however interested in the coming months, especially as we get towards summer, if this has an effect on things like wait times, etc if all of a suddent there's a lot more people using it. I know we loved how quick it was and I know that a lot of people that's been a huge perk to it.


----------



## jlundeen

SureAsLiz said:


> There are 23 locations that currently have mobile order, all listed in the app under "Order Food"
> View attachment 299380





TheMaxRebo said:


> As far as I can tell anywhere that currently accepts mobile ordering will accept the dining plan through it - so it mentions even for using snack credits on a dole while at Aloha Island for example
> 
> @SureAsLiz beat me to it as far as posting what locations accept mobile ordering



Thanks...found it!!  Great news!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Only problem is no quick service locations have an AP discount anymore. It’s only table service.



The Animal Kingdom QS restaurants take Tables in Wonderland. Can we assume you can't use TIW discounts with mobile ordering?


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> The Animal Kingdom QS restaurants take Tables in Wonderland. Can we assume you can't use TIW discounts with mobile ordering?


I would assume you cannot use TiW with mobile ordering.


----------



## FinnsMom7

rteetz said:


> There is stuff that can always be added. What do you mean by adding annual passes? AP holders can use the app just like everyone else. Everything works for DVC stays as well.
> 
> One thing I’d love to see them add which was rumored for some time is bus wait times on the app.


THIS! would be AMAZING


----------



## skier_pete

mcd2745 said:


> Good rule of thumb...the larger the company, the less likely they are to "listen". What industry the company is in also is a big factor. All companies, however, want employees to think that they care and are listening. They all send out engagement surveys, appoint committees to review the results and recommend changes, etc. Little to nothing ever actually happens.



Yup - my company is the same. We have Positive Employee Relations Surveys and meetings annually. The #1 complaint annuals is reduction of benefits. The positive ratings went from 40% to 30% most recently down to about 25%. Would have meetings around this, but in the end, the problem is corporate keeps cutting benefits, so there is absolute zero that anyone below corporate can do to improve these results, and they choose not to. This year they decided to just eliminate the survey.  So - welcome to corporate America.



mikepizzo said:


> Something else I've observed.  HR isn't there to protect the employee, they are there to protect the company.



This has been true for quite some time. At least 15-20 years.


----------



## Moliphino

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm glad that people on the DDP now have access to mobile ordering.
> 
> I am however interested in the coming months, especially as we get towards summer, if this has an effect on things like wait times, etc if all of a suddent there's a lot more people using it. I know we loved how quick it was and I know that a lot of people that's been a huge perk to it.



As long as I'm not waiting behind a family who didn't bother to decide what they were ordering before they got to the podium I'll be happy.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

The Atlanta Braves Spring Training Staying at Walt Disney World Until April 2019


----------



## jknezek

Here's an interesting thought on why we haven't seen a Solo trailer or really any substantive promotion yet... perhaps the release date is still in flux. That really doesn't seem to bode any better for the quality of the movie, but it might explain the lack of noise from LucasFilm.

https://www.inverse.com/article/40669-solo-a-star-wars-story-trailer-news

There is something to think about here. It appears that Black Panther is going to be huge. That gives Disney a hit this quarter. It is likely Infinity War is going to be big. That gives Disney a hit next quarter. Now there are other movies to fill in, A Wrinkle in Time, Incredibles 2, and more that can also be huge hits over the summer, but when you look into the last quarter, there isn't really a gimme there. WIR2 and Mary Poppins Returns are less of a sure thing than the Marvel/Star Wars franchises.

It is possible that moving Solo could give you a shot at a hit, or at least not a failure, if it has less big budget competition. Especially if Disney feels like it is a weaker movie, kind of the theory now given the troubles Solo's had. At least combining it with one of those two previous mentioned fall releases to make a late year run at cash spreads the wealth to another quarter. Whereas leaving Solo in May, when it's not getting the most pre-film love, could get it buried between the momentum Black Panther gives to Infinity War and then the smaller follow up of Ant Man and Wasp.

It seems late in the game to be realizing this, but if they are increasingly concerned Solo will get swamped by their other movies in the May slot, giving it some breathing room at the holidays might help it go from a non-event to at least a possible success. And with nothing else from Disney in the big budget holiday schedule, it might make sense depending on what other studios are putting out.

So why haven't they announced it yet? I have a theory on that.

If this is the case, the trailer really isn't late. But they haven't wanted to announce the move because it makes Solo look even worse. Doing that in essentially a dead time of year will magnify the impact of the decision. But delaying the announcement a bit they are taking some hammering now, but if you wait until Black Panther is crushing it to make the announcement, you might bury some of the bad press or at least divert attention from it. That could limit the damage to Solo of apparently having a movie Disney just doesn't have faith in holding a very congested slot.

Win/win, or at least as much of a win as Disney can get out of Solo if it is struggling.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 20th Anniversary merchandise is arriving at Animal Kingdom
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/01/20th-anniversary-merchandise-arrives-disneys-animal-kingdom/


Any idea if this will be on the Shop Parks App? AK is my favorite park so I might want the shirt...


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Any idea if this will be on the Shop Parks App? AK is my favorite park so I might want the shirt...


I would imagine some stuff will be on the app.


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> Yup - my company is the same. We have Positive Employee Relations Surveys and meetings annually. The #1 complaint annuals is reduction of benefits. The positive ratings went from 40% to 30% most recently down to about 25%. Would have meetings around this, but in the end, the problem is corporate keeps cutting benefits, so there is absolute zero that anyone below corporate can do to improve these results, and they choose not to. This year they decided to just eliminate the survey.  So - welcome to corporate America.


oy...I retired 14 years ago...  this stuff isn't new...  back then it was the same thing - 

HR/MANAGEMENT:  Let's talk - tell us how you feel - what can we do to improve - be honest
Employees:  Ha, not a chance - why should we become targets?

The meetings at first seemed genuine - then, when year after year of the same empty promises, worker-bees decided not to rock the boat if they wanted to keep their jobs. 

 Too bad, because when I came into the work force, the Corporate Mantra was "Employees are our greatest asset."  Now, not so much.  Hopefully the tide will turn, and Corporate with once again value their people...

I'm so glad I was able to get out with my skin, and 401 intact.


----------



## mcd2745

mikepizzo said:


> Something else I've observed.  HR isn't there to protect the employee, they are there to protect the company.
> 
> Again, like my last post, I can't speak for all HR, but it's definitely something I've observed here.
> 
> EDIT:  I'm not trying to start anything and I'm not trying to say NO ONE in HR cares about the employee.  I'm sure there are people in HR departments (maybe even you, the reader) that immensely care about the employee.  But from a large corporation aspect, I don't know.



It's very true. Most large companies, you can't even find an HR person anymore. You get a 1-800 number to whatever third-party the company has outsourced HR to.


----------



## STLstone

Moliphino said:


> As long as I'm not waiting behind a family who didn't bother to decide what they were ordering before they got to the podium I'll be happy.


Unfortunately, they haven't made an app for that, yet...


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Here's an interesting thought on why we haven't seen a Solo trailer or really any substantive promotion yet... perhaps the release date is still in flux. That really doesn't seem to bode any better for the quality of the movie, but it might explain the lack of noise from LucasFilm.
> 
> https://www.inverse.com/article/40669-solo-a-star-wars-story-trailer-news
> 
> There is something to think about here. It appears that Black Panther is going to be huge. That gives Disney a hit this quarter. It is likely Infinity War is going to be big. That gives Disney a hit next quarter. Now there are other movies to fill in, A Wrinkle in Time, Incredibles 2, and more that can also be huge hits over the summer, but when you look into the last quarter, there isn't really a gimme there. WIR2 and Mary Poppins Returns are less of a sure thing than the Marvel/Star Wars franchises.
> 
> It is possible that moving Solo could give you a shot at a hit, or at least not a failure, if it has less big budget competition. Especially if Disney feels like it is a weaker movie, kind of the theory now given the troubles Solo's had. At least combining it with one of those two previous mentioned fall releases to make a late year run at cash spreads the wealth to another quarter. Whereas leaving Solo in May, when it's not getting the most pre-film love, could get it buried between the momentum Black Panther gives to Infinity War and then the smaller follow up of Ant Man and Wasp.
> 
> It seems late in the game to be realizing this, but if they are increasingly concerned Solo will get swamped by their other movies in the May slot, giving it some breathing room at the holidays might help it go from a non-event to at least a possible success. And with nothing else from Disney in the big budget holiday schedule, it might make sense depending on what other studios are putting out.
> 
> So why haven't they announced it yet? I have a theory on that.
> 
> If this is the case, the trailer really isn't late. But they haven't wanted to announce the move because it makes Solo look even worse. Doing that in essentially a dead time of year will magnify the impact of the decision. But delaying the announcement a bit they are taking some hammering now, but if you wait until Black Panther is crushing it to make the announcement, you might bury some of the bad press or at least divert attention from it. That could limit the damage to Solo of apparently having a movie Disney just doesn't have faith in holding a very congested slot.
> 
> Win/win, or at least as much of a win as Disney can get out of Solo if it is struggling.


Interesting thoughts. If they do indeed move it I am surprised Disney announced Galactic Nights for its opening weekend to coincide with the movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Yup - my company is the same. We have Positive Employee Relations Surveys and meetings annually. The #1 complaint annuals is reduction of benefits. The positive ratings went from 40% to 30% most recently down to about 25%. Would have meetings around this, but in the end, the problem is corporate keeps cutting benefits, so there is absolute zero that anyone below corporate can do to improve these results, and they choose not to. This year they decided to just eliminate the survey. So - welcome to corporate America.



Lackey #1: Sir, we need to do something about the declining positive ratings in our internal employee survey!
CEO: It's time to eliminate the survey!  (looks off into the distance, gives a small fist bump, thinks to himself: "nailed it!")

<at the next board meeting>
CEO: We are please to report that we have seen no further deterioration in the positive response rate from our employees despite continuing to reduce benefits!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm glad that people on the DDP now have access to mobile ordering.
> 
> I am however interested in the coming months, especially as we get towards summer, if this has an effect on things like wait times, etc if all of a suddent there's a lot more people using it. I know we loved how quick it was and I know that a lot of people that's been a huge perk to it.



I would think for a while this would still be the minority of people that use it/know about it - particularly the typical vacationing family (I know I am generalizing)

I would also think overtime as it gets more popular then Disney would adjust the lines to have higher percentage for mobile ordering pick up - but might be some growing pains until they get it adjusted properly


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Interesting thoughts. If they do indeed move it I am surprised Disney announced Galactic Nights for its opening weekend to coincide with the movie.


That is a very good point... But I wonder how many people would make the connection if they moved the movie? We certainly would, but how many others? Still, why announce it, especially if TSL is going to open around that time. Lots of questions and I guess Occam's Razor says Solo will open as scheduled and TSL will be earlier or later than we think.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Moliphino said:


> As long as I'm not waiting behind a family who didn't bother to decide what they were ordering before they got to the podium I'll be happy.


Well I'm speaking of using the mobile app for ordering. You would have already made your order before going to the mobile order line/area of the counter. 

I'm just meaning if for example 5 people (random number) used the mobile ordering feature. Now DDP is added and 5 people who woudn't have used the mobile ordering feature beause it didn't accept DDP now use it because it accepts the DDP. 

I'm just interested in longer term moreso with larger crowds and more versitility to the mobile ordering feature if this increases the wait to get your food.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Here's an interesting thought on why we haven't seen a Solo trailer or really any substantive promotion yet... perhaps the release date is still in flux. That really doesn't seem to bode any better for the quality of the movie, but it might explain the lack of noise from LucasFilm.
> 
> https://www.inverse.com/article/40669-solo-a-star-wars-story-trailer-news
> 
> There is something to think about here. It appears that Black Panther is going to be huge. That gives Disney a hit this quarter. It is likely Infinity War is going to be big. That gives Disney a hit next quarter. Now there are other movies to fill in, A Wrinkle in Time, Incredibles 2, and more that can also be huge hits over the summer, but when you look into the last quarter, there isn't really a gimme there. WIR2 and Mary Poppins Returns are less of a sure thing than the Marvel/Star Wars franchises.
> 
> It is possible that moving Solo could give you a shot at a hit, or at least not a failure, if it has less big budget competition. Especially if Disney feels like it is a weaker movie, kind of the theory now given the troubles Solo's had. At least combining it with one of those two previous mentioned fall releases to make a late year run at cash spreads the wealth to another quarter. Whereas leaving Solo in May, when it's not getting the most pre-film love, could get it buried between the momentum Black Panther gives to Infinity War and then the smaller follow up of Ant Man and Wasp.
> 
> It seems late in the game to be realizing this, but if they are increasingly concerned Solo will get swamped by their other movies in the May slot, giving it some breathing room at the holidays might help it go from a non-event to at least a possible success. And with nothing else from Disney in the big budget holiday schedule, it might make sense depending on what other studios are putting out.
> 
> So why haven't they announced it yet? I have a theory on that.
> 
> If this is the case, the trailer really isn't late. But they haven't wanted to announce the move because it makes Solo look even worse. Doing that in essentially a dead time of year will magnify the impact of the decision. But delaying the announcement a bit they are taking some hammering now, but if you wait until Black Panther is crushing it to make the announcement, you might bury some of the bad press or at least divert attention from it. That could limit the damage to Solo of apparently having a movie Disney just doesn't have faith in holding a very congested slot.
> 
> Win/win, or at least as much of a win as Disney can get out of Solo if it is struggling.





I could see that ... the other option I thought of is that they know it isn't good and is going to underperform expectations for a Star Wars movie, so they release it where it is, with little fanfaire and then can minimize the damage because it is combined in with Black Panther and then Infinity War and you figure one of A Wrinkle in Time or Incredibles 2 will do well


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would think for a while this would still be the minority of people that use it/know about it - particularly the typical vacationing family (I know I am generalizing)
> 
> I would also think overtime as it gets more popular then Disney would adjust the lines to have higher percentage for mobile ordering pick up - but might be some growing pains until they get it adjusted properly


Yeah that's why I was intrigued at the coming months with summer. Mobile ordering isn't a hidden feature within MDE but someone completely unfamiliar with it may be hesistant to use it. The addition to accept DDP (which we knew was coming) may increase the number of mobile ordering users. But I do agree Disney would probably just fine tune the number of employees making and getting mobile orders so it's entirely possible it would be a negligible increase in time to get order.


----------



## crazy4wdw

jknezek said:


> Here's an interesting thought on why we haven't seen a Solo trailer or really any substantive promotion yet... perhaps the release date is still in flux. That really doesn't seem to bode any better for the quality of the movie, but it might explain the lack of noise from LucasFilm.
> 
> https://www.inverse.com/article/40669-solo-a-star-wars-story-trailer-news



I've been reading on several movie fan blogs that LucasFilm/Disney is considering moving the release date of Solo to December.   Partly because of the reasons listed in his article and partly because they want additional time for the Star Wars fans who didn't like The Last Jedi to "cool their jets" of their dislike of that film.  Supposedly Disney is worried about a possible fan backlash because of the high negatives from people who did not like Last Jedi and who may not go see "Solo".   This is all speculation of course and who knows if the info is accurate.


----------



## skier_pete

The reason that you probably will not get mobile ordering to become the norm is that people aren't that organized. We've all seen the cases where someone has been standing in line for 15 minutes and gets to the counter and still has no clue what they want. You need to convince people that not only do they need to know what restaurant they are going to more than 5 minutes before they eat (eliminating probably half the population) but that they can make a decision without starting at the menu for 10 minutes (likely another 30% of the population). 

I know in our case I am not sure I will be able to convince my wife to try mobile ordering because she is one of those that needs to stare at the menu for 5 minutes and look at the food coming out to decide what she wants. We'll see what happens in February.


----------



## Moliphino

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well I'm speaking of using the mobile app for ordering. You would have already made your order before going to the mobile order line/area of the counter.
> 
> I'm just meaning if for example 5 people (random number) used the mobile ordering feature. Now DDP is added and 5 people who woudn't have used the mobile ordering feature beause it didn't accept DDP now use it because it accepts the DDP.
> 
> I'm just interested in longer term moreso with larger crowds and more versitility to the mobile ordering feature if this increases the wait to get your food.



I know. Somehow it's just less frustrating to wait for food at a window than it is to wait behind slowpokes who can't make up their minds.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> The reason that you probably will not get mobile ordering to become the norm is that people aren't that organized. We've all seen the cases where someone has been standing in line for 15 minutes and gets to the counter and still has no clue what they want. You need to convince people that not only do they need to know what restaurant they are going to more than 5 minutes before they eat (eliminating probably half the population) but that they can make a decision without starting at the menu for 10 minutes (likely another 30% of the population).
> 
> I know in our case I am not sure I will be able to convince my wife to try mobile ordering because she is one of those that needs to stare at the menu for 5 minutes and look at the food coming out to decide what she wants. We'll see what happens in February.


I don't think it will be the norm no but I do see an increased amount of users each time more flexibility is added as it increases the number of potential users.


----------



## crazy4wdw

********** said:


> The reason that you probably will not get mobile ordering to become the norm is that people aren't that organized. We've all seen the cases where someone has been standing in line for 15 minutes and gets to the counter and still has no clue what they want.



This is one of my biggest pet peeves at WDW!  Absolutely drives me crazy!


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

crazy4wdw said:


> I've been reading on several movie fan blogs that LucasFilm/Disney is considering moving the release date of Solo to December.   Partly because of the reasons listed in his article and partly because they want additional time for the Star Wars fans who didn't like The Last Jedi to "cool their jets" of their dislike of that film.  Supposedly Disney is worried about a possible fan backlash because of the high negatives from people who did not like Last Jedi and who may not go see "Solo".   This is all speculation of course and who knows if the info is accurate.


Whether any of that is true or not, it'sshocking the peril that the Star Wars franchise is in.  The Last Jedi was 2017's highest grossing film but it really underperformed.  It was never predicted to match TFA but it fell below even the most pessimistic predictions.  

Couple that with the reportedly shabby toy sales and Disney may have a real problem on their hands.  It makes me wonder if Galaxy's Edge is going to be the Harry Potter-swatter Disney was hoping it would be?


----------



## jade1

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Whether any of that is true or not, it'sshocking the peril that the Star Wars franchise is in.  The Last Jedi was 2017's highest grossing film but it really underperformed.  It was never predicted to match TFA but it fell below even the most pessimistic predictions.
> 
> Couple that with the reportedly shabby toy sales and Disney may have a real problem on their hands.  It makes me wonder if Galaxy's Edge is going to be the Harry Potter-swatter Disney was hoping it would be?



Probably would be best, lower crowds and they would still need to add more to swat Potter. Great for us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> The reason that you probably will not get mobile ordering to become the norm is that people aren't that organized. We've all seen the cases where someone has been standing in line for 15 minutes and gets to the counter and still has no clue what they want. You need to convince people that not only do they need to know what restaurant they are going to more than 5 minutes before they eat (eliminating probably half the population) but that they can make a decision without starting at the menu for 10 minutes (likely another 30% of the population).
> 
> I know in our case I am not sure I will be able to convince my wife to try mobile ordering because she is one of those that needs to stare at the menu for 5 minutes and look at the food coming out to decide what she wants. We'll see what happens in February.



see I like the mobile ordering because I feel it gives me more time to look at the menu and see how things can be customized, etc. - so I think it works great for getting all that set for you entire party when it is convenient for you rather than while in line/at the counter


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> I've been reading on several movie fan blogs that LucasFilm/Disney is considering moving the release date of Solo to December.   Partly because of the reasons listed in his article and partly because they want additional time for the Star Wars fans who didn't like The Last Jedi to "cool their jets" of their dislike of that film.  Supposedly Disney is worried about a possible fan backlash because of the high negatives from people who did not like Last Jedi and who may not go see "Solo".   This is all speculation of course and who knows if the info is accurate.



also give some people time to "cool their jets" and go into Solo with more of an open mind rather than with still a negative feeling


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Whether any of that is true or not, it'sshocking the peril that the Star Wars franchise is in.  The Last Jedi was 2017's highest grossing film but it really underperformed.  It was never predicted to match TFA but it fell below even the most pessimistic predictions.
> 
> Couple that with the reportedly shabby toy sales and Disney may have a real problem on their hands.  It makes me wonder if Galaxy's Edge is going to be the Harry Potter-swatter Disney was hoping it would be?



well, I think we can debate/disagree on if TLJ "really underperformed" - I think expectations really got raised and it didn't hit those - but $ wise it did fine for the 2nd of a trilogy 

I think the land will be fine - Avatar the movie didn't have the most positive view among park goers but people still love the land so I think one doesn't necessarily correlate to the other


----------



## jknezek

I really think the land will live or die on the quality of the land itself and the attractions. I don't think it can possibly do poorly, but the staying power of the crowds will depend on how good it really is, not how good the movies are.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Agreed the points made with both above posts, but what I'm getting at is if Star Wars is a cold property(culturally) at the time of opening, it won't be the pivotal driver of attendance growth and grab-back of market share from Universal it was designed to be.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Whether any of that is true or not, it'sshocking the peril that the Star Wars franchise is in.  The Last Jedi was 2017's highest grossing film but it really underperformed.  It was never predicted to match TFA but it fell below even the most pessimistic predictions.
> 
> Couple that with the reportedly shabby toy sales and Disney may have a real problem on their hands.  It makes me wonder if Galaxy's Edge is going to be the Harry Potter-swatter Disney was hoping it would be?


I don't share these doubts.  TLJ may have underperformed but still turned in really solid numbers.  Toy sales down makes sense for multiple reasons, mostly around saturation at a certain point.

I'm one of the people who HATES Avatar -- and I really, really like Pandora and FoP is incredible.  I don't think a land's success is 100% wed to a movie -- it will stand or fall on the strength of the land itself, IMO.  And in the case of SW, people will be drawn to the land by the many movies (not just the most recent), the nostalgia, etc., etc.

I have ZERO concerns about SWGE except navigating what will be insane crowds without losing my mind!!


----------



## jknezek

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Agreed the points made with both above posts, but what I'm getting at is if Star Wars is a cold property(culturally) at the time of opening, it won't be the pivotal driver of attendance growth and grab-back of market share from Universal it was designed to be.


Between now and 2019 Star Wars isn't going to go cold. Whatever your feelings on TLJ, it had strong numbers. Solo may be a flop, but with the 3rd movie still due on the current trilogy, it won't go cold. It won't be as hot as with the TFA premiere, but it never was going to be. Star Tours never really fell in popularity, it's been consistent since about 2 years after opening, even as bad as the prequels were. It's the trilogy after this one that will be key. This trilogy ends the original storyline. People will see it just to watch it wrap up. How they transition and start the next chapter, and how good that chapter is, will determine the staying power of the movies.

The land, however, is mostly divorced from those concerns. If Frozen 2 stinks does anyone think FEA will suddenly not be popular? Of course not. The same with SW:GE. There is enough love and nostalgia that it will succeed so long as it isn't completely terrible. And I highly doubt any part of it will be bad, let alone terrible, other than the crowding.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> Only problem is no quick service locations have an AP discount anymore. It’s only table service.


Really? That’s surprising...and disappointing.


----------



## closetmickey

TheMaxRebo said:


> agreed - and sometimes they don't ask which is annoying as you might not realize you were eligible for a discount.  That is one thing I like about at Disneyland - at ever cash register it seemed the CMs were asking for anything that might give you a discount, almost like they are trying to find an excuse to give you a discount (I assume part of that is because the % of people with things like APs is much higher there so a much higher probability that a guest would have some sort of discount)


And the only places I’ve come across without a discount are the carts.


----------



## dina444444

closetmickey said:


> Really? That’s surprising...and disappointing.


They never offered it previously at quick service it was only for the 45th anniversary promotion and the table services that were part of that were 20% at the time and are now back to 10%.


----------



## dina444444

closetmickey said:


> And the only places I’ve come across without a discount are the carts.


Yes. At Disneyland as an AP you can get your food or merch discount everywhere except the ODV carts. 

One major difference between WDW and Disneyland with discounts is that at Disneyland your discount varies based on the type of AP you have.


----------



## closetmickey

dina444444 said:


> Yes. At Disneyland as an AP you can get your food or merch discount everywhere except the ODV carts.
> 
> One major difference between WDW and Disneyland with discounts is that at Disneyland your discount varies based on the type of AP you have.


Yes- but all passes receive at least 10%. Which really does add up. With the supposed lower number of passholders in Florida, I’m surprised that they are not given the same perk.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Rare ‘Super Blue Blood Moon’ Dazzles at Toy Story Land


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Rare ‘Super Blue Blood Moon’ Dazzles at Toy Story Land


Only problem is it looks pretty white to me  

Give us some more info already Disney!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Splitsville _finally _opens at Downtown Disney

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/splitsville-luxury-lanes-finally-opens-in-downtown-disney/


----------



## skier_pete

Are we really having a debate about whether Star Wars land will be popular because TLJ ONLY made $1.3 Billion dollars?

Next topic please...


----------



## mikeamizzle

Anyone know if the rumored 4K UHD blu ray release of TLJ still sometime in March? that was the last I had heard..


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Only problem is it looks pretty white to me
> 
> Give us some more info already Disney!


This is from NASA...


----------



## mikeamizzle

^ I think he knew that..


----------



## cmash95

crazy4wdw said:


> I've been reading on several movie fan blogs that LucasFilm/Disney is considering moving the release date of Solo to December.   Partly because of the reasons listed in his article and partly because they want additional time for the Star Wars fans who didn't like The Last Jedi to "cool their jets" of their dislike of that film.  Supposedly Disney is worried about a possible fan backlash because of the high negatives from people who did not like Last Jedi and who may not go see "Solo".   This is all speculation of course and who knows if the info is accurate.


i didnt see rogue one and doubt i will go see solo. and I was one that didn't like the last jedi. well let me clarify, I liked part of it but for the most part, I didn't like the woosification of luke and how he wouldn't train rey. and i also didn't like how noone showed and the who rebellion can now fit into the falcon.. really? this isn't battlestar gallactica and i know it's the middle movie but this was the worst middle movie of all three trilogies and that says alot. really left little reason to go see the final one


----------



## foodiddiedoo

dina444444 said:


> Blog post is live now
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...orld-resort-guests-using-disney-dining-plans/


I downloaded the new app just to play around with this before my trip (I am using the dining plan) and when you get to the checkout screen it still asks for a credit card and says the dining plan can't be used yet.  Is this supposed to be "live" tomorrow?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

foodiddiedoo said:


> I downloaded the new app just to play around with this before my trip (I am using the dining plan) and when you get to the checkout screen it still asks for a credit card and says the dining plan can't be used yet.  Is this supposed to be "live" tomorrow?


The blog post says:


That being said I just looked at Google Play and the app, if you go to download it, does say it's updated as of 1/31/2018. When did you download it?


----------



## WaywardMemphian

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, I think we can debate/disagree on if TLJ "really underperformed" - I think expectations really got raised and it didn't hit those - but $ wise it did fine for the 2nd of a trilogy
> 
> I think the land will be fine - Avatar the movie didn't have the most positive view among park goers but people still love the land so I think one doesn't necessarily correlate to the other



Oh, it underperformed. The local Malco added an Imax screen and opened it to The Last Jedi. The manager said it was a huge letdown after the first week.  None of my friends saw it twice,  half hated the story lines and a quarter were ticked over the subtle political messaging they go to movies to escape. That was the main complaint over SpiderMan,  great movie, but the whole Washington Monument bit was a bit much. Folks don't go to the movies to get Woke. But...the trashing of the story lines in Last Jedi was #1. I loved Rogue One. I have no desire to see TLJ again like, just like the prequels.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
Delta Airlines announced it would spend $18 million over the next ten years for promotional tie ins in 1987. 

CommuniCore closed at Epcot in 1994.

Animagique has its final performances at Walt Disney Studios Park in 2016.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Connection Between Los Angeles Times President and Disney Vice President Uncovered


----------



## Iowamomof4

Regarding the release date of Solo, didn't we get a recent announcement about Galactic Nights returning on May 27? If they move the Solo release, wouldn't they also then have to move Galactic Nights?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Regarding the release date of Solo, didn't we get a recent announcement about Galactic Nights returning on May 27? If they move the Solo release, wouldn't they also then have to move Galactic Nights?


That was my thinking.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Just got a DVC email trying to convince people to buy more points. It lists the vague opening dates of future projects. One notable difference is that Pixar Pier is now “opening 2018” as opposed to “summer 2018” like is listed for TSL. Might be nothing, but worth a mention.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Just got a DVC email trying to convince people to buy more points. It lists the vague opening dates of future projects. One notable difference is that Pixar Pier is now “opening 2018” as opposed to “summer 2018” like is listed for TSL. Might be nothing, but worth a mention.


Well that project is supposed to open in phases. The first is set to open in June.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

********** said:


> Are we really having a debate about whether Star Wars land will be popular because TLJ ONLY made $1.3 Billion dollars?
> 
> Next topic please...


I never questioned that it would be "popular", but the goal was for it to give Disney the momentum back that Universal has taken the last decade.  If Star Wars has lost a lot of cache within the culture...oh forget it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Josh D'Amaro named president of DLR

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2018/01/31/josh-damaro-named-president-disneyland-resort/


----------



## MommaBerd

For those who question the impact of adding the DDP to the mobile ordering app, I would venture to say it is minimal if any. I always look to Chick-fil-a as my example. Our CFA is frequently SLAMMED at lunch and dinner - we have two drive-thru lanes, employees taking orders before people reach the menu board in the drive-they, etc. I shake my head at this because I wonder WHY don’t these people use the app??? (The only time I can justify someone going through the drive-thru is if you have young children you don’t want to unload so that you can go in and pick up your order...or MAYBE if it’s raining) 

We use the app 99% of the time to place our orders, but I think we are in the minority. The adoption rate has to be really low. It takes time for people to modify their behaviors. 

Additionally, I think that the more people use the app, the more efficient the kitchens will be. I don’t necessarily know how this makes the kitchen more efficient, and as a person who appreciates processes, I’d love to learn. But, I suspect that a big piece of the inefficiencies IS the guest who can’t make up their mind, the international guest who may need help with the menu, little kids who change their minds at the last minute, etc. It’s a bottleneck, and the more you can minimize or prevent that bottleneck, the more efficient the kitchen can be.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The blog post says:
> View attachment 299460
> 
> That being said I just looked at Google Play and the app, if you go to download it, does say it's updated as of 1/31/2018. When did you download it?


After I saw there was an update and after the blog post.


----------



## jknezek

MommaBerd said:


> For those who question the impact of adding the DDP to the mobile ordering app, I would venture to say it is minimal if any. I always look to Chick-fil-a as my example. Our CFA is frequently SLAMMED at lunch and dinner - we have two drive-thru lanes, employees taking orders before people reach the menu board in the drive-they, etc. I shake my head at this because I wonder WHY don’t these people use the app??? (The only time I can justify someone going through the drive-thru is if you have young children you don’t want to unload so that you can go in and pick up your order...or MAYBE if it’s raining)
> 
> We use the app 99% of the time to place our orders, but I think we are in the minority. The adoption rate has to be really low. It takes time for people to modify their behaviors.
> 
> Additionally, I think that the more people use the app, the more efficient the kitchens will be. I don’t necessarily know how this makes the kitchen more efficient, and as a person who appreciates processes, I’d love to learn. But, I suspect that a big piece of the inefficiencies IS the guest who can’t make up their mind, the international guest who may need help with the menu, little kids who change their minds at the last minute, etc. It’s a bottleneck, and the more you can minimize or prevent that bottleneck, the more efficient the kitchen can be.



I use the app sometimes but the kids in the car thing is massive. They need a way to bring it out to the car. Like Walmart and grocery pickup. Even if they just had a parking spot or two and a runner. I think that would speed adoption. Honestly, the hassle of parking, when it our CFA is slammed, getting out, getting past the people sort of in lines but really just clustered around, yelling my name to the pickup person... it's just not that convenient the way it is currently set up.

Those old "parking for drive through" spots that give McDonald's so much grief are really the answer here and I'm surprised CFA hasn't gone that route.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> For those who question the impact of adding the DDP to the mobile ordering app, I would venture to say it is minimal if any. I always look to Chick-fil-a as my example. Our CFA is frequently SLAMMED at lunch and dinner - we have two drive-thru lanes, employees taking orders before people reach the menu board in the drive-they, etc. I shake my head at this because I wonder WHY don’t these people use the app??? (The only time I can justify someone going through the drive-thru is if you have young children you don’t want to unload so that you can go in and pick up your order...or MAYBE if it’s raining)
> 
> We use the app 99% of the time to place our orders, but I think we are in the minority. The adoption rate has to be really low. It takes time for people to modify their behaviors.
> 
> Additionally, I think that the more people use the app, the more efficient the kitchens will be. I don’t necessarily know how this makes the kitchen more efficient, and as a person who appreciates processes, I’d love to learn. But, I suspect that a big piece of the inefficiencies IS the guest who can’t make up their mind, the international guest who may need help with the menu, little kids who change their minds at the last minute, etc. It’s a bottleneck, and the more you can minimize or prevent that bottleneck, the more efficient the kitchen can be.



Hmmm, I don't think our CFA does the app ordering 

But anyway we are either going to eat there or use the drive through - especially if my wife is alone she isn't going to park, get three kids out of car seats, walk through the parking lot, pick up the stuff, herd them all back, get three kids back in car seats, etc.   she actually  seeks out places with drive through a to avoid that

BUT that shouldn't be an issue at WDW when c Mating standing in the queue and doing mobile order pick up so potentially more people will adopt quicker - bet I don't think will ever be a majority of people.

For example, we have had tons of times we could me to a ride with a 30min+ wait and check MDE and there are FP available for that ride basically right then


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hmmm, I don't think our CFA does the app ordering
> 
> But anyway we are either going to eat there or use the drive through - especially if my wife is alone she isn't going to park, get three kids out of car seats, walk through the parking lot, pick up the stuff, herd them all back, get three kids back in car seats, etc.   she actually  seeks out places with drive through a to avoid that
> 
> BUT that shouldn't be an issue at WDW when c Mating standing in the queue and doing mobile order pick up so potentially more people will adopt quicker - bet I don't think will ever be a majority of people.
> 
> For example, we have had tons of times we could me to a ride with a 30min+ wait and check MDE and there are FP available for that ride basically right then



All CFA have them as far as I know. Some allow curbside delivery  but most of the ones I have been to require you to go inside which isn't a huge deal. I was an early adopter of the CFA mobile ordering and it worked great at first as far as jumping the lines. Now I sometimes have to stand there and wait a while. The only problem I have with mobile ordering is when you have multiple people. It's easy enough for me to put my order in. But when I've got a group and everyone wants different things, it's very time consuming to input everything. I haven't tried mobile ordering in the parks for the same reason. I guess we've had good luck with QS lines, but I've rarely had an issue with ordering and being served quickly, so I haven't bothered with the app yet. Finding a table on the other hand...


----------



## sachilles

I'm eager to try the mobile ordering. My concern is general timing. 
You show up to indicate you are there. They either send the order for fulfillment then, or they send it for a specific order time. Either way, I'd think you could either end up waiting, or get less than warm food.

I think it only really saves you line at the register, and being behind the person that doesn't know what they want. There is still value to the that.


----------



## Roxyfire

MommaBerd said:


> For those who question the impact of adding the DDP to the mobile ordering app, I would venture to say it is minimal if any. I always look to Chick-fil-a as my example. Our CFA is frequently SLAMMED at lunch and dinner - we have two drive-thru lanes, employees taking orders before people reach the menu board in the drive-they, etc. I shake my head at this because I wonder WHY don’t these people use the app??? (The only time I can justify someone going through the drive-thru is if you have young children you don’t want to unload so that you can go in and pick up your order...or MAYBE if it’s raining)
> 
> We use the app 99% of the time to place our orders, but I think we are in the minority. The adoption rate has to be really low. It takes time for people to modify their behaviors.
> 
> Additionally, I think that the more people use the app, the more efficient the kitchens will be. I don’t necessarily know how this makes the kitchen more efficient, and as a person who appreciates processes, I’d love to learn. But, I suspect that a big piece of the inefficiencies IS the guest who can’t make up their mind, the international guest who may need help with the menu, little kids who change their minds at the last minute, etc. It’s a bottleneck, and the more you can minimize or prevent that bottleneck, the more efficient the kitchen can be.



I joke about it but I realize it won't have much of an impact overall and it improves the convenience for everyone. I mainly use mobile ordering at Starbucks and DD. The chick-fil-a here just doesn't get a fraction as busy as it does in the South.


----------



## Roxyfire

sachilles said:


> I'm eager to try the mobile ordering. My concern is general timing.
> You show up to indicate you are there. They either send the order for fulfillment then, or they send it for a specific order time. Either way, I'd think you could either end up waiting, or get less than warm food.
> 
> I think it only really saves you line at the register, and being behind the person that doesn't know what they want. There is still value to the that.



From what I understand, when you hit the "I'm here" button, that's when they start preparing it. Depending on what you get, it could just be quickly assembling the item (like at Casey's or Cosmic Ray's) so the wait isn't too long. I used it almost exclusively in October and never had a problem with cold food, except in Pinocchio's where it was very difficult to get around people to get to the pickup station.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> All CFA have them as far as I know. Some allow curbside delivery  but most of the ones I have been to require you to go inside which isn't a huge deal. I was an early adopter of the CFA mobile ordering and it worked great at first as far as jumping the lines. Now I sometimes have to stand there and wait a while. The only problem I have with mobile ordering is when you have multiple people. It's easy enough for me to put my order in. But when I've got a group and everyone wants different things, it's very time consuming to input everything. I haven't tried mobile ordering in the parks for the same reason. I guess we've had good luck with QS lines, but I've rarely had an issue with ordering and being served quickly, so I haven't bothered with the app yet. Finding a table on the other hand...



ok, maybe they do and just it isn't used?   The closest one to us is about 30 mins away so it is something we make a special trip for anyway, not something we just get because we are passing it so I don't really think about mobile ordering there

now at Panera bread, we use that a lot - but there they have the specific cases right at the entrance that they put the food to be picked up from the mobile orders - I definitely don't see anything like that at CFA


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> I'm eager to try the mobile ordering. My concern is general timing.
> You show up to indicate you are there. They either send the order for fulfillment then, or they send it for a specific order time. Either way, I'd think you could either end up waiting, or get less than warm food.
> 
> I think it only really saves you line at the register, and being behind the person that doesn't know what they want. There is still value to the that.





Roxyfire said:


> From what I understand, when you hit the "I'm here" button, that's when they start preparing it. Depending on what you get, it could just be quickly assembling the item (like at Casey's or Cosmic Ray's) so the wait isn't too long. I used it almost exclusively in October and never had a problem with cold food, except in Pinocchio's where it was very difficult to get around people to get to the pickup station.



correct - you can place the order well ahead of time and then you hit the "I'm hear" button when you are at/near the restaurant and they start to put it together and then you get notified when it is ready to pick up

My last trip the only place that had it was Sautu'li but I used it there a few times and it worked great - basically no line and right as I got there they had just finished putting the tray together and bingo-bango I was on my way

Can do it just for drinks to - so good way to get beers with little to no wait


----------



## sachilles

TheMaxRebo said:


> Can do it just for drinks to - so good way to get beers with little to no wait


Then I shall eagerly adopt this new fangled technology.


----------



## STLstone

wareagle57 said:


> All CFA have them as far as I know. Some allow curbside delivery  but most of the ones I have been to require you to go inside which isn't a huge deal. I was an early adopter of the CFA mobile ordering and it worked great at first as far as jumping the lines. Now I sometimes have to stand there and wait a while. The only problem I have with mobile ordering is when you have multiple people. It's easy enough for me to put my order in. But when I've got a group and everyone wants different things, it's very time consuming to input everything. I haven't tried mobile ordering in the parks for the same reason. I guess we've had good luck with QS lines, but I've rarely had an issue with ordering and being served quickly, so I haven't bothered with the app yet. *Finding a table on the other hand*...


This is all I've been thinking about when these mobile ordering topics come up. The lines for ordering never really bothered me (although I plan to skip them, now, with the app) but finding a table has always created the most anxiety for me. Let them put _that _into an app and it will really get my interest.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
On this date in 1994 The Disney Inn became Shades of Green to allow military families to stay on Disney property.


----------



## skier_pete

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> I never questioned that it would be "popular", but the goal was for it to give Disney the momentum back that Universal has taken the last decade.  If Star Wars has lost a lot of cache within the culture...oh forget it.



Star Wars fans didn't quit on the franchise after THREE terrible prequels over SIX years. One movie isn't going to stop them regardless of what you might think. (Anyone remember the "I'm done with Star Wars" levels after Clone Wars.  

Now - understand - Star Wars is not the same level game-changer for Disney that Harry Potter is for Universal - but remember Uni and Disney weren't on the same playing field. If Disney sees a 5% attendance bump, that's the same as universal seeing a 20% attendance bump. But C'mon, this country's Star Wars obsession is not going to disappear in the next year because the Last jedi didn't satisfy a portion of the fan base. (I refuse to get in another debate about the merits of the movie.) 

Sorry, Disney's Galaxy Edge problems is "How can they handle the crowds", not "Are people going to show up"


----------



## sachilles

********** said:


> Sorry, Disney's Galaxy Edge problems is "How can they handle the crowds", not "Are people going to show up"



Based solely upon Pandora, I agree with you. We can hope capacity is better in SWGE. We can hope TSL helps draw crowds away. We can hope that other parks draw folks away. I think that even if every star wars product flops from now until the time of opening of SWGE, that portion of the park will still be packed for multiple years.

The only thing I see scuttling it, is a major economic downturn akin to 9/11.


----------



## skier_pete

sachilles said:


> The only thing I see scuttling it, is a major economic downturn akin to 9/11.



Yeah, something like nuclear war with North Korea might put a damper on the theme park industry.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Seasonal offerings from Sprinkles 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-cream-available-at-sprinkles-through-feb-28/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Character dining coming back to Cafe Mickey at Disneyland Paris 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/character-dining-return-cafe-mickey-disneyland-paris/


----------



## Redcon1

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Any idea if this will be on the Shop Parks App? AK is my favorite park so I might want the shirt...



As a male, I would much prefer the women's shirt design to be on the males' as well. I like the colorfulness as well as seeing Mickey's entire face over the drab brown and binoculars on the men's shirt.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Based solely upon Pandora, I agree with you. We can hope capacity is better in SWGE. We can hope TSL helps draw crowds away. We can hope that other parks draw folks away. I think that even if every star wars product flops from now until the time of opening of SWGE, that portion of the park will still be packed for multiple years.
> 
> The only thing I see scuttling it, is a major economic downturn akin to 9/11.



I also think they learned a lot from the opening of Pandora.  I think the month long previews for AP holders and DVC, etc. was a huge hit, as were the bonus EMH evenings just for Pandora which were great and a huge motivator for people to stay on property

I am sure they have learned from the AK VIP tour they have and will follow that/adjust as needed to find a way for people to basically pay lots of $ to get access to the land and the rides.  I definitely see some hard ticket events that a lot of the big time Star Wars fans will gladly pay and then the regular Disney fans will fight the crowds during regular park hours (I am simplifying and generalizing but there are a ton of people that have never been to Disney but are huge Star Wars fans and will come for this, so if they are spending thousands of $ on the trip to see they land, they won't blink at spending another $500 for a hard ticket event to give them more exclusive access to the land)


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> I also think they learned a lot from the opening of Pandora.  I think the *month long previews for AP holders* and DVC, etc. was a huge hit, as were the bonus EMH evenings just for Pandora which were great and a huge motivator for people to stay on property
> 
> I am sure they have learned from the AK VIP tour they have and will follow that/adjust as needed to find a way for people to basically pay lots of $ to get access to the land and the rides.  I definitely see some hard ticket events that a lot of the big time Star Wars fans will gladly pay and then the regular Disney fans will fight the crowds during regular park hours (I am simplifying and generalizing but there are a ton of people that have never been to Disney but are huge Star Wars fans and will come for this, so if they are spending thousands of $ on the trip to see they land, they won't blink at spending another $500 for a hard ticket event to give them more exclusive access to the land)



As a non-resident AP holder, I wish (I know... if wishes were fishes.... ) they would let us know about any previews for AP or DVC folks far enough in advance to actually plan a trip to take advantage of them.  I think I would prefer to go BEFORE the onslaught, and would probably be willing to pay the extra, within reason, of course....  By the time they actually announce opening of these huge new attractions, it's pretty late to try to get reservations and decent flights...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

foodiddiedoo said:


> After I saw there was an update and after the blog post.


Hmm well shoot.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Alex and Ani Magic Kingdom bangles 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/new-magic-kingdom-alex-ani-bangles-released/


----------



## closetmickey

TheMaxRebo said:


> Can do it just for drinks to - so good way to get beers with little to no wait



Did they check your id upon pick up to keep underage persons from ordering on someone else's MDE?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

closetmickey said:


> Did they check your id upon pick up to keep underage persons from ordering on someone else's MDE?



trying to recall if they did or not - I think they did or at least one of the times they did

And one time all I ordered was a beer and the kids meal cheeseburger pods


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Artist Renderings of Guest Rooms and New Lobby Spaces at Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort


----------



## crazy4wdw

It's being rumored that John Lasseter will not be returning to Pixar or Disney animation studios:

https://screenrant.com/john-lasseter-pixar-return-allegations/

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...ning-speculation-john-lasseter-s-fate-1080339


----------



## BigRed98

Friar Nook menu did indeed change. 

Here’s a look at the new menu and review of all the items. 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photo...es-three-types-loaded-tots-debut-friars-nook/


----------



## Irish_Mike

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Artist Renderings of Guest Rooms and New Lobby Spaces at Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort



Those rooms look pretty similar to the ones that Coronado has already remodeled (I can't spot any differences, even the window view seems the same) which is nice, but I'm kind of surprised Disney didn't try something new with the tower rooms - especially if it's in hopes of wooing some bigger, better conventions.


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> Those rooms look pretty similar to the ones that Coronado has already remodeled (I can't spot any differences, even the window view seems the same) which is nice, but I'm kind of surprised Disney didn't try something new with the tower rooms - especially if it's in hopes of wooing some bigger, better conventions.


I am sure they will have some different rooms. The tower is supposed to have suites for the higher up clientele.


----------



## sachilles

BigRed98 said:


> Friar Nook menu did indeed change.
> 
> Here’s a look at the new menu and review of all the items.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photo...es-three-types-loaded-tots-debut-friars-nook/


Weird, I don't remember this place at all. What did they serve prior to this menu? Not sure how I missed it. I think our head has always been turned toward 7dmt as we are going through that area.


----------



## BigRed98

sachilles said:


> Weird, I don't remember this place at all. What did they serve prior to this menu? Not sure how I missed it. I think our head has always been turned toward 7dmt as we are going through that area.



Last thing they sold was two kinds of macaroni and cheese. I feel like they are always changing this menu.


----------



## pooh'smate

Various sites on Facebook are reporting a very serious injury crash involving at least one possibly 2 Disney Buses on the ramp from Buena Vista drive to world drive. Many emergency vehicles on scene and road closed in the area.


----------



## rteetz

*NEWS
*
Main Street Theater project cancelled

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...018-main-street-theater-project-cancelled.htm


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> *
> Main Street Theater project cancelled
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...018-main-street-theater-project-cancelled.htm



That’s a bummer.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> *
> Main Street Theater project cancelled
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...018-main-street-theater-project-cancelled.htm


Interesting.

It's either money. Or the area isn't suited, or something else is now planned for the spot.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> *
> Main Street Theater project cancelled
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...018-main-street-theater-project-cancelled.htm



If true that's a huge about face.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Interesting.
> 
> It's either money. Or the area isn't suited, or something else is now planned for the spot.


I am going with the first two. I can't see something else being planned for that spot.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> *
> Main Street Theater project cancelled
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...018-main-street-theater-project-cancelled.htm


WHAT!?!? NO!!! If this ends up being true, I am now officially upset. This was one of my favorite announcements from D23.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> *
> Main Street Theater project cancelled
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...018-main-street-theater-project-cancelled.htm



I hope that is not true as I think it would have been great and expanded the capacity off Main St and been a "people eater".  If so, seems like a quick reversal as weren't there reports of some land clearing or site prep already?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hope that is not true as I think it would have been great and expanded the capacity off Main St and been a "people eater". If so, seems like a quick reversal as weren't there reports of some land clearing or site prep already?


Apparently according to the rumor/news the fencing and equipment has been removed from the site area.


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> *
> Main Street Theater project cancelled
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...018-main-street-theater-project-cancelled.htm


Wow. If this is true, doesn't that bring about the possibility that some of the other things announced at D23 are susceptible to cancellation? I had assumed they wouldn't officially announce things like this if they weren't already sure they were doing it. Now I have to wonder about some of the other things - like the Space Restaurant...


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> Wow. If this is true, doesn't that bring about the possibility that some of the other things announced at D23 are susceptible to cancellation? I had assumed they wouldn't officially announce things like this if they weren't already sure they were doing it. Now I have to wonder about some of the other things - like the Space Restaurant...


Its possible. Or they are having budget problems elsewhere and allocated this money towards those other projects.


----------



## jknezek

STLstone said:


> Wow. If this is true, doesn't that bring about the possibility that some of the other things announced at D23 are susceptible to cancellation? I had assumed they wouldn't officially announce things like this if they weren't already sure they were doing it. Now I have to wonder about some of the other things - like the Space Restaurant...


There have been other D23 announcements that were later recanted. This is a big one though.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> There have been other D23 announcements that were later recanted. This is a big one though.


This would be one of the bigger announcements from Disney that has been cancelled. An announcement that people were happy about at that.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> This would be one of the bigger announcements from Disney that has been cancelled. An announcement that people were happy about at that.


Agreed. I'd have to go back and look for bigger ones, and frankly it's not that easy to do. But rides have been announced and not built, so that is probably equivalent to this.


----------



## sachilles

Trust the shovels seems appropriate.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Agreed. I'd have to go back and look for bigger ones, and frankly it's not that easy to do. But rides have been announced and not built, so that is probably equivalent to this.



yeah, I mean, D23 convention isn't that old (I think 2009 was first one) so hard to compare vs back in the day when they would work on rides and not do them - they wouldn't have a giant press conference for it

Definitely big things - Western River Expedition, Mythical Beasts section of Animal Kingdom, or even the Mineral King Valley Ski Resort all got pretty far into development


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Trust the shovels seems appropriate.


They even had the shovels out and ready to go.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I mean, D23 convention isn't that old (I think 2009 was first one) so hard to compare vs back in the day when they would work on rides and not do them - they wouldn't have a giant press conference for it
> 
> Definitely big things - Western River Expedition, Mythical Beasts section of Animal Kingdom, or even the Mineral King Valley Ski Resort all got pretty far into development


Hyperion Wharf and David Copperfields dining thing would be the last two big announcements cancelled at WDW.


----------



## HopperFan

I am okay with this for a number of reasons.


----------



## rteetz

HopperFan said:


> I am okay with this for a number of reasons.


Care to share? This was actually a good for MK type of project. It would’ve been a big crowd eater and that’s something MK needs. Tron doesn’t do that.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> They even had the shovels out and ready to go.


Well, maybe the people operating the shovels are crazy busy. There has to be a finite capacity. Maybe they've reached it, and this is merely a temporary stoppage.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Well, maybe the people operating the shovels are crazy busy. There has to be a finite capacity. Maybe they've reached it, and this is merely a temporary stoppage.


Usually you don’t take everything out for that.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Usually you don’t take everything out for that.


You do if contractor A has been removed in favor of Contractor B.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> You do if contractor A has been removed in favor of Contractor B.


From the sounds of this it’s done deal as to being cancelled. No switching of contractors.


----------



## amalone1013

Not that this is anything compared to the theater news, but we just ate at Friar Nook's on Tuesday. I would have been both sad and happy to get the tots. Plain mac and cheese (with bread crumbs) and one with a topping - it'd been bbq chicken since September but last January it was pot roast . Also hot dogs here.

I thought I had a picture of the bbq chicken one, but I guess not... basic but creamy and delicious, if you're into mac and cheese


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amalone1013 said:


> Not that this is anything compared to the theater news, but we just ate at Friar Nook's on Tuesday. I would have been both sad and happy to get the tots. Plain mac and cheese (with bread crumbs) and one with a topping - it'd been bbq chicken since September but last January it was pot roast . Also hot dogs here.
> 
> I thought I had a picture of the bbq chicken one, but I guess not... basic but creamy and delicious, if you're into mac and cheese



I don't see why we can't have both ... tater tots covered in creamy mac n cheese sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## amalone1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't see why we can't have both ... tater tots covered in creamy mac n cheese sounds pretty good to me!


I would be down for that. I mean, we had tots covered in cheese and carnitas on our wedding menu...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Oh My Disney to Live Stream Tonight from Lunar New Year at California Adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Parks Launches Disney Family Volunteering Reward Program


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Resort Horses Kick Up Their Hooves While Main Street, U.S.A., Enhancements Underway


----------



## amalone1013

Posting a mac and cheese picture reminds me, here are my super hard hitting news photos to share - not


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> On this date in 1994 The Disney Inn became Shades of Green to allow military families to stay on Disney property.



That makes it sound like they weren't allowed on property before.


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> That makes it sound like they weren't allowed on property before.


Well that's not true  This allowed an affordable option to stay on property for many.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Bit gutted the theatre has been cancelled. I think it was something that Magic Kingdom would really benefit from.


----------



## MommaBerd

jknezek said:


> I use the app sometimes but the kids in the car thing is massive. They need a way to bring it out to the car. Like Walmart and grocery pickup. Even if they just had a parking spot or two and a runner. I think that would speed adoption. Honestly, the hassle of parking, when it our CFA is slammed, getting out, getting past the people sort of in lines but really just clustered around, yelling my name to the pickup person... it's just not that convenient the way it is currently set up.
> 
> Those old "parking for drive through" spots that give McDonald's so much grief are really the answer here and I'm surprised CFA hasn't gone that route.



I agree about the parking spots. They tried it at our CFA for awhile - actually it was the curbside option - but I think they decided they needed the TWO parking places more! I can’t even describe how crazy our CFA can get! There are times when I have ordered ahead and arrive to gridlock. A couple of weeks ago I think it took me at least 5 minutes JUST to get in the parking lot. If I hadn’t ordered ahead (and pushed “I’m here”), I would have left.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Hmmm, I don't think our CFA does the app ordering
> 
> But anyway we are either going to eat there or use the drive through - especially if my wife is alone she isn't going to park, get three kids out of car seats, walk through the parking lot, pick up the stuff, herd them all back, get three kids back in car seats, etc.   she actually  seeks out places with drive through a to avoid that
> 
> BUT that shouldn't be an issue at WDW when c Mating standing in the queue and doing mobile order pick up so potentially more people will adopt quicker - bet I don't think will ever be a maFor example, we have had tons of times we could me to a ride with a 30min+ wait and check MDE and there are FP available for that ride basically right then



Schlepping kids in and out of the car, or rather car seats, is NO fun. If all the other people would use the app, it would make the lives of the mommies & daddies who NEED to use the drive-thru so much easier! 

I will be VERY interested in how quickly WDW guests adopt the technology. I think Disney has an “advantage” in that most already use the app for FPs and such. And now with the DDP integration, I’m sure those folks will get several emails ahead of their trip reminding them to use the app.



rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> *
> Main Street Theater project cancelled
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...018-main-street-theater-project-cancelled.htm



I, too, am really disappointed in this news. What a bummer.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Hollywood Studios logo apparel 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photos-new-disneys-hollywood-studios-logo-apparel-released/


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Hollywood Studios logo apparel
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photos-new-disneys-hollywood-studios-logo-apparel-released/


I actually love that image!


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Hollywood Studios logo apparel
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photos-new-disneys-hollywood-studios-logo-apparel-released/


I almost bought that shirt!


----------



## rteetz

*News/Rumor
*
Solo: A Star Wars Story trailer coming Monday on Good Morning America


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stan Lee hospitalized 

http://deadline.com/2018/02/stan-le...-hospitalized-with-heart-problems-1202276858/


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> Solo: A Star Wars Story trailer coming Monday on Good Morning America



This makes me wonder if they will play it first during the Superbowl...airing it for the first time while many people are at work vs when many people will be watching seems odd...unless like people here have been saying - it’s not great so they don’t want to spend for a Superbowl spot!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

José & Panchito Will Join Discovery Island Carnivale at Disney’s Animal Kingdom February 4


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Members To Raise a Glass with Broadway Stars on Feb. 17


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*News
*
Classic Malt Whisky Tasting on February 8th at Enzo's Hideaway - only way in is to win tickets via contest

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...lassic-malt-whisky-tasting-at-enzos-hideaway/


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stan Lee hospitalized
> 
> http://deadline.com/2018/02/stan-le...-hospitalized-with-heart-problems-1202276858/



...And so we pray.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Aquatica Named Orlando's Best Waterpark by the Orlando Sentinel


----------



## skier_pete

jlundeen said:


> ....and would probably be willing to pay the extra, *within reason*



within reason - that's funny 



rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> *
> Main Street Theater project cancelled
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...018-main-street-theater-project-cancelled.htm



I guess I'm less upset by this than most. While I think it's a good idea, of all the announcements, it's the least interesting thing to me - mostly best used as a people eater, which MK needs, but better to cancel this than just about anything else on the list of D23 announcements.



rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> Solo: A Star Wars Story trailer coming Monday on Good Morning America



And yes - we are also getting a 30 second super bowl spot. Looks like the question of whether it comes out in May is pretty well answered - they wouldn't be debuting the trailer if it was being delayed to December.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Members To Raise a Glass with Broadway Stars on Feb. 17



...and...it's sold out...

Sort of bummed that we'll be down there for this, but just arriving in Orlando that night (and will be at Universal first) - so wouldn't be able to make it. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stan Lee is doing well

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/stan-lee-hospitalized-marvel-legend-doing-well-1081179


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I guess I'm less upset by this than most. While I think it's a good idea, of all the announcements, it's the least interesting thing to me - mostly best used as a people eater, which MK needs, but better to cancel this than just about anything else on the list of D23 announcements.



I am a bit upset about the theater being cancelled - partly because I think it would be great to have but also because it was different than a lot of the other projects which are all largely rides, and many of them on the more thrilling side.  I think Disney is the best when it has things that appeal to the broadest set of people and I think a lot of people that the theater would appeal to are less drawn to things like Tron and the Guardian's coaster


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Hollywood Studios logo apparel
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photos-new-disneys-hollywood-studios-logo-apparel-released/


Dos this possibly mean that that there will not not be a name change for the studios after all?


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Dos this possibly mean that that there will not not be a name change for the studios after all?


Well they aren't supposed to change the name until 2019 so they have a full year to sell apparel with DHS on it.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> José & Panchito Will Join Discovery Island Carnivale at Disney’s Animal Kingdom February 4



I was excited about this until I saw that it's ending in May.


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely big things - Western River Expedition, Mythical Beasts section of Animal Kingdom, or even the Mineral King Valley Ski Resort all got pretty far into development



There were several World Showcase Pavilions which almost made it to the construction phase.  A detailed model of the Equatorial Africa Pavilion was put on display at one point and supposedly Alex Haley had recorded an introduction for the attraction.  Never did hear why Disney pulled the plug for this one.   Supposedly Disney had an agreement with a Japanese company (I'm thinking Fuji Film?) to sponsor a Mount Fuji roller coaster at the Japan Pavilion. 

Disney was close to starting construction of the Asian Resort in the mid-1970's but he Arab oil embargo came along.  There was information in that year's annual report to shareholders that construction was imminent.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stan Lee is doing well
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/stan-lee-hospitalized-marvel-legend-doing-well-1081179



That's good to hear.  However, the man is 95 years old so realistically I know it's only a matter of time.  Being a huge comic book fan, I've known who Stan Lee is for most of my life.  He narrated the cartoons I watched as a kid.  So even though he hasn't had much impact on the comic industry in a while, it's going to be really weird for me when he's gone.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guardians of the Galaxy party coming to Epcot

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-galaxy-party-coming-to-epcot-this-summer.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar Superheroes to take over Tomorrowland this summer 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...s-will-take-over-tomorrowland-this-summer.htm


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guardians of the Galaxy party coming to Epcot
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-galaxy-party-coming-to-epcot-this-summer.htm



This is a joke, right?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
An Incredible Summer at WDW

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-all-four-parks/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo201180006A

Will someone please let them know that TSMMs third track already opened...


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> This is a joke, right?


I wish...


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guardians of the Galaxy party coming to Epcot
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-galaxy-party-coming-to-epcot-this-summer.htm





BigRed98 said:


> This is a joke, right?




At least they're not charging $70 pp and throwing in cupcakes....yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> There were several World Showcase Pavilions which almost made it to the construction phase.  A detailed model of the Equatorial Africa Pavilion was put on display at one point and supposedly Alex Haley had recorded an introduction for the attraction.  Never did hear why Disney pulled the plug for this one.   Supposedly Disney had an agreement with a Japanese company (I'm thinking Fuji Film?) to sponsor a Mount Fuji roller coaster at the Japan Pavilion.
> 
> Disney was close to starting construction of the Asian Resort in the mid-1970's but he Arab oil embargo came along.  There was information in that year's annual report to shareholders that construction was imminent.



Yeah, definitely a lot with World Showcase - they even had in the opening day brochure of EPCOT promotions for three new pavilions that would be coming soon - Equatorial Africa (as you mention) and also Spain and Israel.  Money/lack of sponsor hurt those also political climate I believe impacted Israel


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guardians of the Galaxy party coming to Epcot
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-galaxy-party-coming-to-epcot-this-summer.htm



Is that going to be a separate event or just like the little stage show like the do out in California Adventure with Star Lord and Gamora where they need everyone to dance along to keep the heat signatures up or something like that?


----------



## Delano Fiedler

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guardians of the Galaxy party coming to Epcot
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-galaxy-party-coming-to-epcot-this-summer.htm


Wait what? Not a Dessert party?


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, definitely a lot with World Showcase - they even had in the opening day brochure of EPCOT promotions for three new pavilions that would be coming soon - Equatorial Africa (as you mention) and also Spain and Israel.  Money/lack of sponsor hurt those also political climate I believe impacted Israel



Israel was rumored to be scotched by Morocco who said they would pull out.



crazy4wdw said:


> There were several World Showcase Pavilions which almost made it to the construction phase.  A detailed model of the Equatorial Africa Pavilion was put on display at one point and supposedly Alex Haley had recorded an introduction for the attraction.  Never did hear why Disney pulled the plug for this one.   Supposedly Disney had an agreement with a Japanese company (I'm thinking Fuji Film?) to sponsor a Mount Fuji roller coaster at the Japan Pavilion.
> 
> Disney was close to starting construction of the Asian Resort in the mid-1970's but he Arab oil embargo came along.  There was information in that year's annual report to shareholders that construction was imminent.



The Asian Resort could not be built. When site prep was done on the area it was found unsuitable for large scale building given the budget and the site remains that way today. Whether it was mean to be built later in a different spot and was cancelled by the oil embargo I don't know. Mount Fuji was said to be scotched by Kodak, who was sponsoring the Imagination Pavilion. Kodak did not want the name Fuji, which was used by Fujifilm as the major competitor to Kodak at the time, in EPCOT while they were sponsoring the Imagination Pavilion.


----------



## Limes96

Splash Mountain back in service this morning. With actual people in the boats.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

BigRed98 said:


> This is a joke, right?





rteetz said:


> I wish...



I’m confused, what’s the hate? Is it just the “Guardians don’t belong in Epcot” thing? To me, the ride is coming whether we like it or not, might as well embrace it. A free dance party seems fine to me. 

Reread the article before posting... I totally understand the hate. WHY would they put it in that location?!? Why not by Mission: Space? Or literally anywhere else in Future World over that theater?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> The Asian Resort could not be built. When site prep was done on the area it was found unsuitable for large scale building given the budget and the site remains that way today.



i thought the Asian Resort was going to go where the Grand Floridian currently is - it was the Venetian that was going to go between the TTC and the Contemporary that was scraped because the land was unstable (but I could be wrong)


----------



## Moliphino

I don't think the Incredibles belong in Tomorrowland, either... I also don't get the whole dance party thing, but apparently other people like them because they keep adding them.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> i thought the Asian Resort was going to go where the Grand Floridian currently is - it was the Venetian that was going to go between the TTC and the Contemporary that was scraped because the land was unstable (but I could be wrong)


I think you are right on that. I think I got them confused. Good catch.


----------



## BigRed98

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I’m confused, what’s the hate? Is it just the “Guardians don’t belong in Epcot” thing? To me, the ride is coming whether we like it or not, might as well embrace it. A free dance party seems fine to me.
> 
> Reread the article before posting... I totally understand the hate. WHY would they put it in that location?!? Why not by Mission: Space? Or literally anywhere else in Future World over that theater?!



I don't mind guardians in future world but I hate the fact that guardians will be in the American pavilion for this party.


----------



## ejgonz2

Moliphino said:


> I don't think the Incredibles belong in Tomorrowland, either... I also don't get the whole dance party thing, but apparently other people like them because they keep adding them.



My kids love the dance parties with the characters. One of my favorite memories from our first trip a few years ago was my 4 and 2 yo dancing with a very smooth Mr Incredible. 

We were sad when it was gone last year and wish it was coming back in time for our March trip.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I’m confused, what’s the hate? Is it just the “Guardians don’t belong in Epcot” thing? To me, the ride is coming whether we like it or not, might as well embrace it. A free dance party seems fine to me.
> 
> Reread the article before posting... I totally understand the hate. WHY would they put it in that location?!? Why not by Mission: Space? Or literally anywhere else in Future World over that theater?!



No way this could be worse than the "band" that normally butchers great songs in that location.  How/where would they host this by Mission Space, btw?

If you're just walking around WS, won't you just hear the cool songs from those mix tapes?  Will it really be that obtrusive?


----------



## Roxyfire

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I’m confused, what’s the hate? Is it just the “Guardians don’t belong in Epcot” thing? To me, the ride is coming whether we like it or not, might as well embrace it. A free dance party seems fine to me.
> 
> Reread the article before posting... I totally understand the hate. WHY would they put it in that location?!? Why not by Mission: Space? Or literally anywhere else in Future World over that theater?!



I'm guessing they want it to feel more like a performance? Maybe they don't want to build a temporary stage over there? Seems pretty easy to avoid if people don't want to go to it. I like that Future World is pretty much dead in the evenings, so it's easier to get in some rides before Illuminations.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> No way this could be worse than the "band" that normally butchers great songs in that location.  How/where would they host this by Mission Space, btw?
> 
> If you're just walking around WS, won't you just hear the cool songs from those mix tapes?  Will it really be that obtrusive?



The songs won’t necessarily be out of place but the characters are, in my opinion. It would make so much more sense if this was in FW. And true there’s no stage by MS but that doesn’t mean they can’t have a dance party in that area without a stage


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is that going to be a separate event or just like the little stage show like the do out in California Adventure with Star Lord and Gamora where they need everyone to dance along to keep the heat signatures up or something like that?


Probably like the DCA thing.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> The songs won’t necessarily be out of place but the characters are, in my opinion. It would make so much more sense if this was in FW. And true there’s no stage by MS but that doesn’t mean they can’t have a dance party in that area without a stage


I get what you're saying, but what they normally have there is awful, IMO, and there's a built-in stage.  I can completely understand using it for this purpose rather than erecting something elsewhere, even though the characters don't fit.  It's not as though the American Pavilion has such an incredible and unique vibe to ruin.  Honestly, we always walk right by it quickly, getting away from the butchering of Aerosmith songs.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I’m confused, what’s the hate? Is it just the “Guardians don’t belong in Epcot” thing? To me, the ride is coming whether we like it or not, might as well embrace it. A free dance party seems fine to me.
> 
> Reread the article before posting... I totally understand the hate. WHY would they put it in that location?!? Why not by Mission: Space? Or literally anywhere else in Future World over that theater?!


For me it’s dance parties. Why do we need so many dance parties. Can’t we have some actual entertainment for everyone? The location isn’t great either.


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> i thought the Asian Resort was going to go where the Grand Floridian currently is - it was the Venetian that was going to go between the TTC and the Contemporary that was scraped because the land was unstable (but I could be wrong)


Yes, you're correct on this.   The Asian Resort was to built on the site of the current Grand Floridian.  

After Eisner became CEO, he had plans to build the Mediterranean Resort which would be themed to the Greek islands on site between the TTC and Contemporary.  It was at that point that it was discovered that the land was not suitable for construction without great expense.  All of the pylons would sink well below the ground.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> The songs won’t necessarily be out of place but the characters are, in my opinion. It would make so much more sense if this was in FW. And true there’s no stage by MS but that doesn’t mean they can’t have a dance party in that area without a stage


I agree why isn’t this on the future world stage. This is totally out of place in world showcase. Nothing about a Marvel dance party screams America.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> For me it’s dance parties. Why do we need so many dance parties. Can’t we have some actual entertainment for everyone? The location isn’t great either.


No such thing as "entertainment for EVERYONE".  

I don't care for the dance parties, but many people seem to. And I appreciate anything that draws some people away from where I want to be.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I agree why isn’t this on the future world stage. This is totally out of place in world showcase. Nothing about a Marvel dance party screams America.


What screams "America" that should be there?  Because it's certainly not there now!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> No such thing as "entertainment for EVERYONE".
> 
> I don't care for the dance parties, but many people seem to. And I appreciate anything that draws some people away from where I want to be.


A guardians show similar to the Star Wars thing at DHS would be fine to me. I just don’t like that everything has to be a dance party. Sure Incredibles dance party in Tomorrowland whatever but does every park need a dance party?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> A guardians show similar to the Star Wars thing at DHS would be fine to me. I just don’t like that everything has to be a dance party. Sure Incredibles dance party in Tomorrowland whatever but does every park need a dance party?


Apparently, yes!!!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> What screams "America" that should be there?  Because it's certainly not there now!


I don’t mind the concerts they put on. They at least are American bands for the most part. Guardians just isn’t thematically appropriate for World Showcase.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I don’t mind the concerts they put on. They at least are American bands for the most part. Guardians just isn’t thematically appropriate for World Showcase.


I hear ya'.  I guess I hate what's there so much that it can't be worse IMO.  There are GREAT American bands with AMAZING songs... but that band they have playing when there isn't a special event that draws in artists is always terrible -- sorry -- just AWFUL.  It's Disney -- can they not get anyone better?!  Really not willing to pay more??  What is it??

It's one of the biggest Disney mysteries to our family... besides Disney IT, of course... 

(and we rarely like the actual bands that they can attract for the special events either  -- we just appreciate that it draws some people away from where we want to be -- figure this will do the same, so ok by me)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> No way this could be worse than the "band" that normally butchers great songs in that location.  *How/where would they host this by Mission Space, btw?*



If it is like how they do it in DCA it doesn't take up much room - I think it could fit there or even in front of the construction walls infront of Universe of Energy (assuming it is similar)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I agree why isn’t this on the future world stage. This is totally out of place in world showcase. *Nothing about a Marvel dance party screams America*.



well, unless it featured Captain America


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> If it is like how they do it in DCA it doesn't take up much room - I think it could fit there or even in front of the construction walls infront of Universe of Energy (assuming it is similar)


Meh.  Like I said... they already have a stage with nothing good happening on it.  I get that the location isn't perfect, but this isn't permanent, is it?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I hear ya'.  I guess I hate what's there so much that it can't be worse IMO.  There are GREAT American bands with AMAZING songs... but that band they have playing when there isn't a special event that draws in artists is always terrible -- sorry -- just AWFUL.  It's Disney -- can they not get anyone better?!  Really not willing to pay more??  What is it??
> 
> It's one of the biggest Disney mysteries to our family... besides Disney IT, of course...
> 
> (and we rarely like the actual bands that they can attract for the special events either  -- we just appreciate that it draws some people away from where we want to be -- figure this will do the same, so ok by me)


I’m guessing Disney want to pay more for bigger names. It’s not a music festival it’s a food or flower or arts festival with music on the side.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I’m guessing Disney want to pay more for bigger names. It’s not a music festival it’s a food or flower or arts festival with music on the side.


I don't even mean the actual bands they attract for the various festivals.  I get that there's a limit to who wants to play a theme park -- no matter what they'd pay!!!

I mean the regular band they have BUTCHERING songs when there isn't a real band there.  Horrible.  All of it.  What they do to Aerosmith songs should be illegal.  Sorry.  You've read my posts over the years... I am rarely THIS negative about anything (but Avatar!).  It's that bad to me.


----------



## rteetz

So the offerings start May 25th yet Toy Story Land is still “Summer 2018”....


----------



## MommyinHonduras

rteetz said:


> So the offerings start May 25th yet Toy Story Land is still “Summer 2018”....



Yea, caught that too.  Hoping for announcement Tuesday with the earning call like Pandora maybe?  If it is not open for my trip and TTSM is closed we will skip the park altogether this time and do two days at AK instead.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> For me it’s dance parties. Why do we need so many dance parties. Can’t we have some actual entertainment for everyone? The location isn’t great either.


I get that but I think a dance party with GOTG characters makes more sense than Incredibles characters lol. But Incredibles is getting a new movie so can't scrap theirs!


----------



## FinnsMom7

MommyinHonduras said:


> Yea, caught that too.  Hoping for announcement Tuesday with the earning call like Pandora maybe?  If it is not open for my trip and TTSM is closed we will skip the park altogether this time and do two days at AK instead.


I wasn't aware that TSM is closed or would be at all.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely big things - Western River Expedition, Mythical Beasts section of Animal Kingdom, or even the Mineral King Valley Ski Resort all got pretty far into development





rteetz said:


> Hyperion Wharf and David Copperfields dining thing would be the last two big announcements cancelled at WDW.



The list of cancelled attractions could fill a theme park on it's own. You didn't even get into the Muppet Land or the Roger Rabbit Land at DHS, or the Mel Brooks' Tower of Terror that was in the works for a while (though I don't think that one was ever announced). There's definitely a "Trust the Shovels" point though, and that's what's odd about this one. 



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> An Incredible Summer at WDW
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-all-four-parks/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo201180006A
> 
> Will someone please let them know that TSMMs third track already opened...



What sucks is we aren't going back until end of August, and I would bet most of these offerings will be already over by then. I am not upset by things like Guardians dance party - we are too far past the "purity" of Epcot.

As others have mentioned - I notice no date for TSL in this announcement. I think we can feel pretty confident Memorial Day is unlikely now. 



Moliphino said:


> I don't think the Incredibles belong in Tomorrowland, either... I also don't get the whole dance party thing, but apparently other people like them because they keep adding them.



The Incredibles were directed by Brad Bird, who also directed another Disney movie called...wait for it...Tomorrowland! So, yeah Incredibles are directly connected to Tomorrowland!   

Anyways - this is nothing new - the Incredibles are always having dance parties in Tomorrowland.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FinnsMom7 said:


> I wasn't aware that TSM is closed or would be at all.



It's not fully confirmed yet - supposedly they will have to close the entire ride for a bit to finish moving the entrance from the current way to the one inside Toy Story Land.  There is some chatter of people having issues booking FP for TSMM in some days in March, but that is just leading to speculation


----------



## skier_pete

FinnsMom7 said:


> I wasn't aware that TSM is closed or would be at all.



They haven't said dates, but have indicated that it will need to be closed for a bit to move the queue from one side of the building to the other. In theory, because of the three tracks, this could be pretty short, but they could move one and then the other - in which case it wouldn't be closed, but capacity would be reduced. I am betting the closure will be pretty short - but could be a few weeks.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

FinnsMom7 said:


> I wasn't aware that TSM is closed or would be at all.


https://wdwnt.com/2018/01/toy-story...are-toy-story-land-opening-hollywood-studios/

Chattering like this one just have me guessing.  With the SW event on Sunday of Memorial Day weekend closing the park at 6 pm, that does not help either.


----------



## FinnsMom7

MommyinHonduras said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2018/01/toy-story...are-toy-story-land-opening-hollywood-studios/
> 
> Chattering like this one just have me guessing.  With the SW event on Sunday of Memorial Day weekend closing the park at 6 pm, that does not help either.


AHHH - Got it, weirdly enough when I was there in December, with a FP the line to get into FP was all the way down to the construction wall - it was NUTS - and the way they lead the line inside was not the "normal" way I had gone in other times - even loading on the track was different -


----------



## HuskieJohn

Disneymom1126 said:


> This makes me wonder if they will play it first during the Superbowl...airing it for the first time while many people are at work vs when many people will be watching seems odd...unless like people here have been saying - it’s not great so they don’t want to spend for a Superbowl spot!



The Superbowl slot will likely be a 15sec teaser for the actual trailer the next day.


----------



## RhodyOrange

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am a bit upset about the theater being cancelled - partly because I think it would be great to have but also because it was different than a lot of the other projects which are all largely rides, and many of them on the more thrilling side.  I think Disney is the best when it has things that appeal to the broadest set of people and I think a lot of people that the theater would appeal to are less drawn to things like Tron and the Guardian's coaster




I agree with this because it I was glad MK was getting something that was not only different, but changeable. They would have had the option to update and replace shows when necessary, so it isn’t just something that gets built and then totally ignored for 40 years.

I think what bothers me most about the cancellation is that considering how long most things get rumored about, when Disney makes an official announcement (especially at something like D23) it seems like the project is completely guaranteed. Obviously they are a business and can change their minds on something if they want/need to, but when they go back on an announcement it casts a shadow of doubt over all their other announcements.


----------



## sachilles

Also keep in mind that it is very early, and it's a rumor, based upon some folks noticing equipment and materials being moved out.

Something is going on, but nothing too concrete has been revealed, leading to a lot of speculation, based upon rumor.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris makes some AP changes and is hosting a tower of terror event 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/disneylan...cing-benefits-tower-terror-anniversary-event/


----------



## mikepizzo

HuskieJohn said:


> The Superbowl slot will likely be a 15sec teaser for the actual trailer the next day.



A report about a teaser for a trailer for a movie.

What a time to be alive.

Hopefully the movie will be good, but so far, it's got a lot stacked against it.


----------



## rteetz

Guardians thematically doesn’t work in world showcase. Sure they have bands there but at this point does Disney even care about theme anymore? Festival bands are one thing but a guardians dance party? I’m sure there is some story for it like Peter Quill loved the American Advebture pavilion or something but this is getting old.

Can we also talk about the hidden news of the name of the new bird show at AK? That name is bad....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tron construction to begin soon 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/const...dom-begin-next-week-completion-date-revealed/

They say completion date revealed but permit expiration dates don’t correlate to opening dates. Pandora has permits with expiration in 2018.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Guardians thematically doesn’t work in world showcase. Sure they have bands there but at this point does Disney even care about theme anymore? Festival bands are one thing but a guardians dance party? I’m sure there is some story for it like Peter Quill loved the American Advebture pavilion or something but this is getting old.
> 
> Can we also talk about the hidden news of the name of the new bird show at AK? That name is bad....



The only reason I will take a "wait and see" attitude with the Guardians thing is that it is being focused on the music from the movie - so that sort of fits with the pavilions (at least the Americas and UK) for being sort of stereotypical music from there - it's a stretch I get it, but I just put on 4 pairs of Disney colored glasses 

The name for the bird show is like they didn't even try / it's the same show with a forced IP overlay


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tron construction to begin soon
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/const...dom-begin-next-week-completion-date-revealed/
> 
> They say completion date revealed but permit expiration dates don’t correlate to opening dates. Pandora has permits with expiration in 2018.



I hate click-bait like that - even in the article they say that the date doesn't mean that is the opening date or anything just that the construction needs to be complete prior to that date

At least it is good that date is August of 2021 so if anything should be open in earlier part of 2021 and not right at the 50th anniversary


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hate click-bait like that - even in the article they say that the date doesn't mean that is the opening date or anything just that the construction needs to be complete prior to that date
> 
> At least it is good that date is August of 2021 so if anything should be open in earlier part of 2021 and not right at the 50th anniversary


Yep gotta get the page visits.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> The only reason I will take a "wait and see" attitude with the Guardians thing is that it is being focused on the music from the movie - so that sort of fits with the pavilions (at least the Americas and UK) for being sort of stereotypical music from there - it's a stretch I get it, but I just put on 4 pairs of Disney colored glasses
> 
> The name for the bird show is like they didn't even try / it's the same show with a forced IP overlay


I mean I get it and still love Disney but this stretch to make things work is getting old and tired. Disney was once about making things thematically appropriate and having a comprehensive story. 

Here is the Guardians dance party in a pavilion about the birth of America and American history. Yeah okay....


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Guardians thematically doesn’t work in world showcase. Sure they have bands there but at this point does Disney even care about theme anymore? Festival bands are one thing but a guardians dance party? I’m sure there is some story for it like Peter Quill loved the American Advebture pavilion or something but this is getting old.
> 
> Can we also talk about the hidden news of the name of the new bird show at AK? That name is bad....



Yeah, the whole "Peter Quill came to Disney World as a kid." is pretty stupid, though I do have to say my favorite moment from watching the Mission Breakout ride is when the tower opens up to the outside and Rocket says - "Hey, is that Disneyland?"  This is a pretty major stretch. In general Guardians is a pretty horrible fit to Epcot, but I am guessing it's being shoved down the Imagineers throat. 

The bird show name isn't great - but how does that matter? Is the show any good. I suspect it will be fairly light like the original. Hopefully it will still be as charming.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Yeah, the whole "Peter Quill came to Disney World as a kid." is pretty stupid, though I do have to say my favorite moment from watching the Mission Breakout ride is when the tower opens up to the outside and Rocket says - "Hey, is that Disneyland?" This is a pretty major stretch. In general Guardians is a pretty horrible fit to Epcot, but I am guessing it's being shoved down the Imagineers throat.



If they can pull off a really compelling angel to the whole Peter Quill went to EPCOT thing - with references to how EPCOT was back when he would have visited - I think it could be cool .... but I am doubtful and most likely just a cheap way to tie it in


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Yeah, the whole "Peter Quill came to Disney World as a kid." is pretty stupid, though I do have to say my favorite moment from watching the Mission Breakout ride is when the tower opens up to the outside and Rocket says - "Hey, is that Disneyland?"  This is a pretty major stretch. In general Guardians is a pretty horrible fit to Epcot, but I am guessing it's being shoved down the Imagineers throat.
> 
> The bird show name isn't great - but how does that matter? Is the show any good. I suspect it will be fairly light like the original. Hopefully it will still be as charming.


I have no doubt it’s being shoved on the imagineers but at the same time it would be at least better in Future World than World Showcase. 

I was just pointing it out. It’s not very good. The show is supposed to be pretty similar with the addition of UP. So you could have done Flights of Wonder featuring UP or something like Explorers take flight.


----------



## skier_pete

mikepizzo said:


> A report about a teaser for a trailer for a movie.
> 
> What a time to be alive.
> 
> Hopefully the movie will be good, but so far, it's got a lot stacked against it.



If you want to get cynical, realize that the Superbowl is likely to be a giant exercise in advertising the Olympics broadcast starting 5 days later. I expect at least 200 mentions of the Olympics during the night. 

Using the Superbowl to show a 30 second spot for a trailer coming out the next day isn't uncommon, though - so won't trash on Disney/Lucasfilm for doing this. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> If they can pull off a really compelling angel to the whole Peter Quill went to EPCOT thing - with references to how EPCOT was back when he would have visited - I think it could be cool .... but I am doubtful and most likely just a cheap way to tie it in



OK - if he shows up at the beginning of the Guardians ride in a rainbow '80s Epcot Center shirt and says "Where's Horizons? Where's World of Motion? Where's Dreamfinder? I don't even recognize this place!" I would totally forgive the poor fit to the concept.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> OK - if he shows up at the beginning of the Guardians ride in a rainbow '80s Epcot Center shirt and says "Where's Horizons? Where's World of Motion? Where's Dreamfinder? I don't even recognize this place!" I would totally forgive the poor fit to the concept.



bingo - though in my mind it is Rocket making sarcastic comments and being bitter about not being able to meet the Dreamfinder


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
On this day in 1992 the Alligator Bayou section of Dixie Landings resort opened. 
*
*


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> bingo - though in my mind it is Rocket making sarcastic comments and being bitter about not being able to meet the Dreamfinder



Or he should respond to Quill. "I know the Dreamfinder! He works for the Collector on Ceti Alpha VI."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Or he should respond to Quill. "I know the Dreamfinder! He works for the Collector on Ceti Alpha VI."



yeah, exactly - even if not a huge part, little "Easter eggs" like that would make me happy


----------



## DisFanDad

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tron construction to begin soon
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/const...dom-begin-next-week-completion-date-revealed/
> 
> They say completion date revealed but permit expiration dates don’t correlate to opening dates. Pandora has permits with expiration in 2018.



Hey look I found this before posting my own thread Rteetz !  

But seriously, this deserves its own thread  

VERY Excited about this ... Less excited that Disney is clearly slow walking this, if 2021 is true. 

I get it, basically a BIG openning every 1.5 years until the 50th.   But still


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jim MacPhee now Senior VP of WDW Operations 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...resident,-operations-at-walt-disney-world.htm


----------



## jlundeen

OK, since I've been extremely out of the loop, and only able to scan what I thought were mostly opinions of movies and the like, I entirely MISSED the new Bird Show name and info...can someone please indulge me and send me back to that post....


----------



## MommyinHonduras

*“Explorers Meet UP! A Great Bird Adventure”*
*
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-all-four-parks/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo201180006A*


----------



## jlundeen

MommyinHonduras said:


> *“Explorers Meet UP! A Great Bird Adventure”
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-all-four-parks/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo201180006A*


Thanks for posting, MommyinHondura!!


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stan Lee is doing well
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/stan-lee-hospitalized-marvel-legend-doing-well-1081179



*YES!!! * This is great news!


----------



## FoxC63

Reddog1134 said:


> That's good to hear.  However, the man is 95 years old so realistically I know it's only a matter of time.  Being a huge comic book fan, I've known who Stan Lee is for most of my life.  He narrated the cartoons I watched as a kid.  So even though he hasn't had much impact on the comic industry in a while, it's going to be really weird for me when he's gone.



 Nope!  It's not his time so let's be happy he's still with us.  My hero of imagination.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The long broken blue bird on Splash Mountain has been fixed


----------



## rteetz

*News

   Parking Lot Closures at Disney's All-Star Sports Resort on Feb. 5-15    *


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's not fully confirmed yet - supposedly they will have to close the entire ride for a bit to finish moving the entrance from the current way to the one inside Toy Story Land.  There is some chatter of people having issues booking FP for TSMM in some days in March, but that is just leading to speculation



I have FP+s for it on 3/26, 3/27, and 3/30. I REALLY hope it is not closed 100% until after Easter (wishful thinking). Closing the third track or the original two would still be unfortunate, but I would rather have a longer FP+ wait time than no TSMM at all!


----------



## pooh'smate

Disney helps Secret service

http://www.wftv.com/news/local/disn...it-card-fraud-operation-on-property/693337605


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Imagineering’s Imagination design competition 

https://d23.com/see-amazing-concept...ns-design-competition/?share_token=109c56ab98


----------



## umichigan10

Moliphino said:


> I don't think the Incredibles belong in Tomorrowland, either... I also don't get the whole dance party thing, but apparently other people like them because they keep adding them.


Yeah I hate dance parties. Especially when they locate them where they do (like in Tomorrowland) it creates a weird vibe


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I agree why isn’t this on the future world stage. This is totally out of place in world showcase. Nothing about a Marvel dance party screams America.


Except captain America .

Kidding aside this idea makes me physically gag


----------



## Farro

Well, if you read posts on the theme parks board, a lot of parents complain that their children (or the whole family) find Epcot a waste of time and boring, especially the World Showcase. Perhaps trying to appeal to the children? Go dance while mom has some wine?


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Well, if you read posts on the theme parks board, a lot of parents complain that their children (or the whole family) find Epcot a waste of time and boring, especially the World Showcase. Perhaps trying to appeal to the children? Go dance while mom has some wine?


You can still make it kid friendly and thematically appropriate. I wouldn't include guardians as a small child film either.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> You can still make it kid friendly and thematically appropriate. I wouldn't include guardians as a small child film either.



Who wants to dance with Ben Franklin kids? 

 Nothing would make a dance party make sense. And while I can't stand dance parties, I do think the music from Guardians screams America.  And if this isn't aimed at little kids...who the heck do they think is going to dance?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Well, if you read posts on the theme parks board, a lot of parents complain that their children (or the whole family) find Epcot a waste of time and boring, especially the World Showcase. Perhaps trying to appeal to the children? Go dance while mom has some wine?



My kids love World Showcase (ages 8, 6, and 3) - enjoy the rides and the activities and exploring the pavilions - they are always chatting up the CMs from the different countries too

 (the Mickey is from my 8 year old who saw me typing this, read it and said "I *love* World Showcase!")


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> My kids love World Showcase (ages 8, 6, and 3) - enjoy the rides and the activities and exploring the pavilions - they are always chatting up the CMs from the different countries too
> 
> (the Mickey is from my 8 year old who saw me typing this, read it and said "I *love* World Showcase!")



What can I say? Those poster's kids must be weird. 

I'm not saying I want the dance party, just musing as to why this weird move.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Who wants to dance with Ben Franklin kids?
> 
> Nothing would make a dance party make sense. And while I can't stand dance parties, I do think the music from Guardians screams America.  And if this isn't aimed at little kids...who the heck do they think is going to dance?


My point was guardians is not a little kids movie.


----------



## MamaBelle4

Farro said:


> What can I say? Those poster's kids must be weird.
> 
> I'm not saying I want the dance party, just musing as to why this weird move.


The world showcase is my DD9's favorite. She wants to take away an MK day to spend an extra at Epcot.


----------



## Farro

MamaBelle4 said:


> The world showcase is my DD9's favorite. She wants to take away an MK day to spend an extra at Epcot.



I'm not saying kids find it boring. We don't even have kids. I'm saying what I read on the other board.


----------



## Farro

Off topic - how did I miss this? Did you all know about this movie?

I can't wait!!! I love the Nutcracker, although this will be different. Looks fantastic. This made my night.


----------



## Keels

I like the Guardians dance bit at DCA (and full-transparency ... I LOVE Mission: Breakout), and it doesn't take up a whole lot of space.

Does it belong in the America Pavilion? #NOPE. But that Pavilion really suffers with foot traffic compared to all the rest, especially when things like CP, Eat to the Beat and Garden Rocks! performances aren't happening. We were there on NYE and Liberty Inn (gross) was empty, you could get a beer at the two stands with a minimal wait and there wasn't much of a wait for the large bathrooms. There's no way that anything in the American Pavilion, except MAYBE the funnel cake stand, is meeting levels of sales required to cover food cost, staffing, etc., of the food and beverage offerings of that Pavilion unless something major is going on.

I think it CAN be presented where it fits thematically - like if the "aliens" in the band are more like cover artists/impersonators of the famous performers of the songs, it could be really entertaining. IDK how much of a "dance party" it will be since there are rows upon rows of permanent benches, but anyway ... I'm not going to wring my hands over it until I get a chance to see it. I'm always down for new things and new ways to be entertained.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Off topic - how did I miss this? Did you all know about this movie?
> 
> I can't wait!!! I love the Nutcracker, although this will be different. Looks fantastic. This made my night.


Yeah the trailer came out in December I believe. Very intriguing.


----------



## Capang

Farro said:


> Well, if you read posts on the theme parks board, a lot of parents complain that their children (or the whole family) find Epcot a waste of time and boring, especially the World Showcase. Perhaps trying to appeal to the children? *Go dance while mom has some wine?*


As a parent I can attest that there is no relaxing during the dumb dance parties. Sure my daughter loves them but they are a PITB because *poof* your child is lost in the crowd. I’m going to need something a lot harder than wine if I have to endure another dance party at WDW.


----------



## pooh'smate

TheMaxRebo said:


> My kids love World Showcase (ages 8, 6, and 3) - enjoy the rides and the activities and exploring the pavilions - they are always chatting up the CMs from the different countries too
> 
> (the Mickey is from my 8 year old who saw me typing this, read it and said "I *love* World Showcase!")




My dd loves World Showcase too. She has liked it since our first trip when she was 5. (Animal Kingdom is my favorite park but I really like asking the CM's from the different countries to write my name in all the different languages.)  <---- This was her reply when I asked her if she likes World Showcase


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Guardians thematically doesn’t work in world showcase. Sure they have bands there but at this point does Disney even care about theme anymore? Festival bands are one thing but a guardians dance party? I’m sure there is some story for it like Peter Quill loved the American Advebture pavilion or something but this is getting old.
> 
> Can we also talk about the hidden news of the name of the new bird show at AK? That name is bad....


Uh oh... has the DIS Negativity Bug finally bitten you? Not YOU?!


----------



## samsteele

Farro said:


> Did you all know about this movie?


Thank you for posting this trailer. I hadn't heard about it either. Sort of like Beauty & Beast meets Narnia. Great cast, too.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Uh oh... has the DIS Negativity Bug finally bitten you? Not YOU?!


I just appreciate the details and the overwhelming themes of Disney parks. Guardians in Epcot goes against all of that.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> Guardians thematically doesn’t work in world showcase. Sure they have bands there but at this point does Disney even care about theme anymore? Festival bands are one thing but a guardians dance party? I’m sure there is some story for it like Peter Quill loved the American Advebture pavilion or something but this is getting old.
> 
> Can we also talk about the hidden news of the name of the new bird show at AK? That name is bad....



Wow I just assumed guardians were going to have a temporary stage beteeen mission space and Ellen. Putting them in world showcase is awful.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I just appreciate the details and the overwhelming themes of Disney parks. Guardians in Epcot goes against all of that.


I get ya'. It's not great. But it's temporarily replacing something that is NOT good as it is. I guess I have limits as to how much this can bug me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I get ya'. It's not great. But it's temporarily replacing something that is NOT good as it is. I guess I have limits as to how much this can bug me.



I get that what is there now is not great - though wish we could just improve what is there with something better, but thematically fitting and then do the Guardian's thing at a temporary stage by Mission Space our out front of Universe of Energy.  I actually think the show they do at DCA looks cute so not upset they are doing the show in general, but agree with @rteetz that it doesn't belong in World Showcase

... or they can just keep going with things like this and the next pavilion can be for Naboo or Couresant or something (ideally, not Alderan)


----------



## Farro

MommyinHonduras said:


> *“Explorers Meet UP! A Great Bird Adventure”
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-all-four-parks/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo201180006A*



Oh that sounds fun! See, I think using the UP characters makes perfect sense with a bird show at AK and will appeal to kids.

And again, I like the name. Perhaps it's the way I'm saying it in my head - in Russell's voice with enthusiasm and punching my hand in the air!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get that what is there now is not great - though wish we could just improve what is there with something better, but thematically fitting and then do the Guardian's thing at a temporary stage by Mission Space our out front of Universe of Energy.  I actually think the show they do at DCA looks cute so not upset they are doing the show in general, but agree with @rteetz that it doesn't belong in World Showcase
> 
> ... or they can just keep going with things like this and the next pavilion can be for Naboo or Couresant or something (ideally, not Alderan)


Yep, I don’t think I would hate it as much if it was in future world.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Yep, I don’t think I would hate it as much if it was in future world.


I guess I don't have any feelings one way or the other about the Dance Party thing...agree it really doesn't belong in the World Showcase though.    After reading the blog entry though, I don't see where it said anything about location...maybe I missed it?

ETA:  Again, sorry if I'm dense on this and haven't kept up on all the posts....


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> I guess I don't have any feelings one way or the other about the Dance Party thing...agree it really doesn't belong in the World Showcase though.    After reading the blog entry though, I don't see where it said anything about location...maybe I missed it?


I believe it was in a separate media release. Several of the Disney news sites have said its in World Showcase.

Edit: 

http://wdwnews.com/releases/hold-on-tight-for-an-incredible-summer-at-walt-disney-world-in-2018/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> I believe it was in a separate media release. Several of the Disney news sites have said its in World Showcase.


OK...I'm behind again!!!  Duh.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> If you have 5-6 people that's not that bad per person. Luggage space could be an issue though.



We have a great guy that we met years ago that picks us up in Suburban and takes us to the airport for $60. I'll take a pass on the $150.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News*

*Frozen the Musical: Countdown to Broadway!*

I have not seen this reported on here. I'm sorry if it has.

Frozen closed previews in Denver in 2017, and it is usual for musicals to make changes between previews and the actual opening of the musical. This video confirms that they have changed different aspects of the beginning, the end, and some choreography in some of the music numbers.

Previews begin for Frozen the Musical on Broadway on February 22, 2018 with the official opening date scheduled for March 22, 2018.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> I guess I don't have any feelings one way or the other about the Dance Party thing...agree it really doesn't belong in the World Showcase though.    After reading the blog entry though, I don't see where it said anything about location...maybe I missed it?
> 
> ETA:  Again, sorry if I'm dense on this and haven't kept up on all the posts....





rteetz said:


> I believe it was in a separate media release. Several of the Disney news sites have said its in World Showcase.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> http://wdwnews.com/releases/hold-on-tight-for-an-incredible-summer-at-walt-disney-world-in-2018/




The original one also mentioned it - but it was in like the sub-headline - not in the body/description.  But it said "Super Heroes take over the *America Gardens Theatre* at Epcot this summer with a Guardians of the Galaxy Dance Party." (bold, underline, italic my part)


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> The original one also mentioned it - but it was in like the sub-headline - not in the body/description.  But it said "Super Heroes take over the *America Gardens Theatre* at Epcot this summer with a Guardians of the Galaxy Dance Party." (bold, underline, italic my part)




Again, I don't especially like the dance parties, but in the general sense (not discussing the Guardians theme) I don't see anything wrong with having a fun little dance party for the kids in World Showcase.
And I think with the music from the movie - classic rock - it does tie in with America. The alien band? Well no, but perhaps they will be in some sort of Valley Forge costumes.


----------



## Fantasia79

Ugh,


AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News*
> 
> *Frozen the Musical: Countdown to Broadway!*
> 
> I have not seen this reported on here. I'm sorry if it has.
> 
> Frozen closed previews in Denver in 2017, and it is usual for musicals to make changes between previews and the actual opening of the musical. This video confirms that they have changed different aspects of the beginning, the end, and some choreography in some of the music numbers.
> 
> Previews begin for Frozen the Musical on Broadway on February 22, 2018 with the official opening date scheduled for March 22, 2018.



Ok, a lot more excited to see this now


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
The Three Caballeros debuted in theaters on this day 1945!


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland construction update thanks to @dina444444


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tokyo DisneySky?

https://tdrexplorer.com/third-tokyo...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tokyo DisneySky?
> 
> https://tdrexplorer.com/third-tokyo...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer



Do you think there is any chance it could get announced at D23 Japan?


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Do you think there is any chance it could get announced at D23 Japan?


Quite possible. We will find out next weekend.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Quite possible. We will find out next weekend.


when is D23 Japan and can we look forward to any news on our front?


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> when is D23 Japan and can we look forward to any news on our front?


February 10-12. I wouldn't expect much for the US parks.


----------



## DisMommyTX

I have seen a few posts about partial closures of TSM and wanted to share our recent experience about what this might mean. When we were at the parks last weekend, they had the ride partially closed both Fri and Sat. Everyone entered the ride through the exit at the far end (the doors you exit if you take the new third track.) Almost all of the queue was kept outside the building with lots of ropes and chains, but the FP wait was not as bad as it looked. After waiting your turn to enter the building, they routed us back around to the main tracks. The 3rd track was closed (perhaps because the exit was being re-purposed). Then we exited the regular way from the old tracks. Very strange, but doable. Waits both days were well over 2 hours each time we looked, so FP is a must for the next few months! Hope this helps!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Varsity Cheer After Hours Event to Take Place at Magic Kingdom on Feb. 9


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

   PHOTOS: Work Continues on the New Fast & Furious Ride at Universal Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Walt Disney World Road Closures and Impacts (February 4-9)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   LEGOLAND Florida to Hire More than 100 Model Citizens This Year


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tokyo DisneySky?
> 
> https://tdrexplorer.com/third-tokyo...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


That plot is a really awkward space for a park, will be interesting to see how the final product looks provided this is happening


----------



## Lee Matthews

They really need to put a bigger focus and announce more for Disneyland Paris. We know long term Marvel is going into a Disney studios but they need to do a lot more and get announcing stuff


----------



## Bay Max

Just got back from WDW.  I was amazed to see how long the standby lines were for pretty much everything.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tron construction to begin soon
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/const...dom-begin-next-week-completion-date-revealed/
> 
> They say completion date revealed but *permit expiration dates don’t correlate to opening dates.* Pandora has permits with expiration in 2018.


Where have I heard this before?......


----------



## ejgonz2

Bay Max said:


> Just got back from WDW.  I was amazed to see how long the standby lines were for pretty much everything.



That seems to be the trend lately, much more crowded than prior years at the same time


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney 4 Parks merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photos-ev...-2018-merchandise-released-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Roxyfire

For those noting the ever higher crowds, keep in mind we're seeing the lowest unemployment numbers in the last 12 years. Also the consumer confidence index is the highest it's been since 2007. Not only that, it's been pretty great since 2015. Things have been good for the "average" person for the last 3-4 years, more and more people are probably saving up or have saved up to visit Disney World and Disneyland and now they're finally going. I overhear people at work saying "We might take the kids to Disney World this summer..." so there's that. 

Also likely thanks to the plethora of information on websites and social media, people are trying to find the lowest crowd times in order to get the most bang for their buck, and perhaps all of that has now backfired. Early summer is hot, but downright tolerable crowd-wise. But for the next 5-6 years I'm definitely only able to visit during school breaks so I'll take what I can get.


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
First support beam installed for Disney Skyliner Gondola System.
blogmickey.com/2018/02/breaking-first-support-beam-installed-disney-skyliner-gondola-system/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Yacht Club Convention Center Expansion update 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photo...vention-center-expansion-construction-update/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

Skyliner construction update 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-foundation-work-begins-epcot-disney-skyliner-station/


----------



## FoxC63

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I get ya'. It's not great. But it's temporarily replacing something that is NOT good as it is. I guess I have limits as to how much this can bug me.



THIS!  We've been ignoring Hanson Mmbop since 2012 at Epcot!  Yes, I realize they have a following but we're not fans.  Dance parties can be easily ignored too.  Peter Quill - Star-Lord is a fictional superhero appearing in American comic books, it makes no difference to me they'll be there.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update *
> 
> Skyliner construction update
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-foundation-work-begins-epcot-disney-skyliner-station/



Gondola support erected near Disney's Pop Century Resort: http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/photos-first-gondola-support-spotted.html


----------



## FoxC63

Roxyfire said:


> Early summer is hot, but downright tolerable crowd-wise. But for the next 5-6 years I'm definitely only able to visit during school breaks so I'll take what I can get.



I feel you.  We typically travel in late fall but my son will be entering 9th grade and from here on out we'll have to travel during school breaks only.  Not looking forward to that.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> First support beam installed for Disney Skyliner Gondola System.
> blogmickey.com/2018/02/breaking-first-support-beam-installed-disney-skyliner-gondola-system/





crazy4wdw said:


> Gondola support erected near Disney's Pop Century Resort: http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/photos-first-gondola-support-spotted.html



Yep posted above.


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disney 4 Parks merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photos-ev...-2018-merchandise-released-walt-disney-world/



Aw man, I looked everywhere for the first few things from this collection last week and didn't see anything, not even in DS which is where the first article said they found the items... hopefully shopparks app to the rescue


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

rteetz said:


> My point was guardians is not a little kids movie.


My 4 year old daughter and nephew would beg to differ. They love the Guardians movies.


----------



## rteetz

Tinkerbell8956 said:


> My 4 year old daughter and nephew would beg to differ. They love the Guardians movies.


I am sure there are plenty who do love it but they are not movies geared towards that age like say Frozen is or other Disney animated movies.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Flower and Garden shirts 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/2018-flower-garden-shirts-available-shop-disney-parks-app/

Excited as I’ll be going to flower and garden for the first time this year.


----------



## crazy4wdw

3rd theme park at Tokyo Disney rumored to be called Tokyo Disney Sky and will feature Pandora: The World of Avatar and Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.  Rumored opening in 2022. 

https://tdrexplorer.com/third-tokyo-disney-park-tokyo-disneysky-reports/

https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/tokyo-disney-sky-new-park-very-likely.937870/


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Flower and Garden shirts
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/2018-flower-garden-shirts-available-shop-disney-parks-app/
> 
> Excited as I’ll be going to flower and garden for the first time this year.



I really like the art on those, especially the blue Passholder one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, just saw the Solo trailer (teaser?)

Certainly looked better than I feared (looked a bit darker/more serious) but could just be good editing for the trailer


----------



## rteetz

Solo: A Star Wars Story teaser

https://twitter.com/starwars/status/960298267677417473


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, just saw the Solo trailer (teaser?)
> 
> Certainly looked better than I feared (looked a bit darker/more serious) but could just be good editing for the trailer


It was too quick for me to get a read on it, looking forward to a longer trailer. Sets looked okay at least...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Capang said:


> It was too quick for me to get a read on it, looking forward to a longer trailer. Sets looked okay at least...


This is how I felt. I'm intrigued by the teaser but I'd like to see longer trailers to get a better feel. Then again teasers are supposed to draw you in as you are wanting more.


----------



## TomServo27

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, just saw the Solo trailer (teaser?)
> 
> Certainly looked better than I feared (looked a bit darker/more serious) but could just be good editing for the trailer


I agree looked interesting but you don’t hear anything from Solo a lot rides on that performance.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Roxyfire said:


> For those noting the ever higher crowds, keep in mind we're seeing the lowest unemployment numbers in the last 12 years. Also the consumer confidence index is the highest it's been since 2007. Not only that, it's been pretty great since 2015. Things have been good for the "average" person for the last 3-4 years, more and more people are probably saving up or have saved up to visit Disney World and Disneyland and now they're finally going. I overhear people at work saying "We might take the kids to Disney World this summer..." so there's that.
> 
> Also likely thanks to the plethora of information on websites and social media, people are trying to find the lowest crowd times in order to get the most bang for their buck, and perhaps all of that has now backfired. Early summer is hot, but downright tolerable crowd-wise. But for the next 5-6 years I'm definitely only able to visit during school breaks so I'll take what I can get.


I think you’re dead on re: the economy. I think that in recent years we’ve seen the impact of 1) Disney’s myriad festivals evening out seasonality a good deal, and 2) plethora of info as you say available direct from Disney and many other sources. 

But this big bump this year strikes me as having more to do with the economy which has really jumped this year, than with those other two factors that have been building/true for some time now.


----------



## umichigan10

The Solo trailer didn’t make me feel any better honestly. But it’s also a teaser and thus felt rushed and all over the place, so hopefully the full thing is better


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> The Solo trailer didn’t make me feel any better honestly. But it’s also a teaser and thus felt rushed and all over the place, so hopefully the full thing is better


It got me more excited. Tomorrow will be the real look at it though.


----------



## rteetz

Infinity war 

https://twitter.com/avengers/status/960335095172235264


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think you’re dead on re: the economy. I think that in recent years we’ve seen the impact of 1) Disney’s myriad festivals evening out seasonality a good deal, and 2) plethora of info as you say available direct from Disney and many other sources.
> 
> But this big bump this year strikes me as having more to do with the economy which has really jumped this year, than with those other two factors that have been building/true for some time now.



Yeah, those are all some good contributing factors. Plus, the economy has actually been great for a couple years now, so I do think people see the prices and want to save up or perhaps are doing a cruise one year, disney world another, etc. But I also think with all the facebook groups that are out there, people are asking "when can we go with low crowds?" and this happens. Between that and the holiday parties and the summer heat, maybe more people are looking for non-traditional times.


----------



## BigRed98

The Han Solo teaser didn’t look half bad but then again it’s just a teaser. When the movie comes out in May I’m gonna go into it with an open mind.


----------



## DisFanDad

rteetz said:


> Infinity war
> 
> https://twitter.com/avengers/status/960335095172235264



Bleh, nothing I have seen thus far shows they will do this justice.  I am a fan otherwise of the marvel movies (despite a little heavy on the CG at times, esp X-men and Spider Man).   But I read the original Infinity Gauntlet and Infinity War series, there is just no hope of any movie being able to be that epic, involve that many characters, and do it all justice.


----------



## rteetz

DisFanDad said:


> Bleh, nothing I have seen thus far shows they will do this justice.  I am a fan otherwise of the marvel movies (despite a little heavy on the CG at times, esp X-men and Spider Man).   But I read the original Infinity Gauntlet and Infinity War series, there is just no hope of any movie being able to be that epic, involve that many characters, and do it all justice.


Wow. I’m extremely excited for this film and based on what I saw on twitter I am far from the only one. I haven’t read the comics though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Super Bowl MVP Nick Foles of the Super Bowl Champion Philadelphia Eagles is coming to the Magic Kingdom Monday 

http://bit.ly/2nDEGD4


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Super Bowl MVP Nick Foles of the Super Bowl Champion Philadelphia Eagles is coming to the Magic Kingdom Monday
> 
> http://bit.ly/2nDEGD4


I wish I could be there. Fly Eagles Fly!!!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I wish I could be there. Fly Eagles Fly!!!


Not an Eagles fan but glad to see the right team win


----------



## eXo

DisFanDad said:


> Bleh, nothing I have seen thus far shows they will do this justice.  I am a fan otherwise of the marvel movies (despite a little heavy on the CG at times, esp X-men and Spider Man).   But I read the original Infinity Gauntlet and Infinity War series, there is just no hope of any movie being able to be that epic, involve that many characters, and do it all justice.



lmao. They have released 19 *highly* successful movies, including 2 about a tree and a talking raccoon that nobody (especially me) thought would be worth anything. But the 20 second teaser tells you they can't pull it off? Yea, ok.

Maybe instead of clinging to a movie replicating a few hackney'd pages from a mid 1980's comic book, you ought to go into this for what it is - the culmination of 20 movies worth of build up.

Or not.

I guarantee it won't be the same as the original series though, because it isn't being written by two guys who can literally make up anything they want while another guy inks it in a week.

I like comic books here and there, but on the whole even the best runs are filled with complete crap. There is a reason we have hundreds of characters with dozens of titles released per year, and yet only a handful are actually remembered as good storylines.

On the other hand, the MCU track right is essentially spotless comparatively.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Not an Eagles fan but glad to see the right team win


Yes...


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disneyland Photo Update – Wally World


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisFanDad said:


> Bleh, nothing I have seen thus far shows they will do this justice.  I am a fan otherwise of the marvel movies (despite a little heavy on the CG at times, esp X-men and Spider Man).   But I read the original Infinity Gauntlet and Infinity War series, there is just no hope of any movie being able to be that epic, involve that many characters, and do it all justice.



well, X-Men is fox so hard to compare them to the Disney MCU marvel movies.  I do agree pulling off a movie with that many characters is going to be a challenge and could turn into more of a jumble and just sort of eye-candy of action vs coherent story.  But they have pulled off the movies that feature a lot of characters pretty well so far, and seems things have really been building to this one so hopefully they pull it off


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Not an Eagles fan but glad to see the right team win



and more importantly I won the half time score in my office box pool with the unlikely point combination of 2-2


----------



## eXo

Here we go with the Epcot thing again. I first hit these boards around the time the Frozen ride was announced for Norway.

As you can see, now that it has been opened a few years it was the total end to everything you once loved about Epcot. It destroyed the educational context of the world pavilion and now Epcot is desolate because of this.

Wait a second.... how can this be? Epcot is still standing? People still go? There are very very long lines for this Frozen ride? My god... the sky didn't fall afterall!

I get there are still hard feelings with some people on that ride, but that is more because some folks don't like change and others simply hated to see a ride they enjoyed go away. But to hide behind arguments like "that is not what Epcot was intended to be" and "it goes against the meaning of Epcot!" are straight out ridiculous.

Epcot as it opened in 1982 isn't even what Epcot was meant to be. It has always been a mish-mash of some of the ideas Walt had, some of the ideas Roy had, and a bunch of other crap thrown in to actually make people want to buy a ticket. The truth is, you have no idea what the point of Epcot was, because neither did they.

I don't see anyone bemoaning the fact that Tomorrowland jumped the shark when it got rid of the Monsanto House of the Future or the Crane Bathroom of Tomorrow. Surprise surprise, Tomorrowland was primarily a huge corporate sponsored look into how a few brands were going to change your life in the next 20-30 years. And that was actually under the supervision of Walt. So I do know what the actual intention of Tomorrowland was, because unlike Epcot, Walt defined it explicitly. So where are the champions that we return to a commercialized propaganda Tomorrowland? "Shut those rides down and show me some poster boards about vacuum cleaners Uncle Walt!".  Yea... I didn't think so.

This is Disney people. You know, one of the biggest corporations full of the most intellectual properties in the world. They would be STUPID not to leverage that, whether it jives with your personal definition of Epcot or not. The Disney parks are not time capsules. Epcot is only what it is because it couldn't be what Walt wanted. Next time you or someone else says, "This isn't what Epcot was intended to be" you need to stop and remind yourself that Epcot was never *intended* to be a theme park at all.

The irony is, the biggest criticism of Epcot is that they don't spend any money on it. Yet when they do make changes to it, it seems there is a large contingent of folks who only want them to recreate things from the past or attractions that closely mimic how things used to be. How many times do you re-tread Figment before you move on? The character is cute. The ride.... at best is a relic from the 90's.

The hard truth is, Norway's pavilion is just as "educational" now as it was before. The ride full of nords and trolls has been replaced by....... a ride full of nords and trolls. Astounding.

And for those of you who think Guardians isn't a kids movie..... it is plain that you don't have kids. My 4 year old is glued to the Starlord "mp3 player" shaped like a cassette deck that can store 3 minutes of recorded audio. He brought it to me and asked me to "put that star lord song on there", by which I found through trial and error he meant M r. Blue Sky by E.L.O.

When I play Lego Marvel 2 with him, he picks Starlord and found very quickly that if he held the action button down he would put his headphones on and start dancing around. So that is what he does. For hours. On end. Looping the same handful of songs.... incessantly....

So good riddance Ellen. Hasta la vista bad Circle of Life movie. Bring on Star Lord and Elsa and other things that actually make my kids want me to take them to the park where I can eat good food and have a stiff drink and no longer follow that up with a 45 minute ride through Ellen being a petty human who hates her old roomate for being <gasp>... smart!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

eXo said:


> Here we go with the Epcot thing again. I first hit these boards around the time the Frozen ride was announced for Norway.
> 
> As you can see, now that it has been opened a few years it was the total end to everything you once loved about Epcot. It destroyed the educational context of the world pavilion and now Epcot is desolate because of this.
> 
> Wait a second.... how can this be? Epcot is still standing? People still go? There are very very long lines for this Frozen ride? My god... the sky didn't fall afterall!
> 
> I get there are still hard feelings with some people on that ride, but that is more because some folks don't like change and others simply hated to see a ride they enjoyed go away. But to hide behind arguments like "that is not what Epcot was intended to be" and "it goes against the meaning of Epcot!" are straight out ridiculous.
> 
> Epcot as it opened in 1982 isn't even what Epcot was meant to be. It has always been a mish-mash of some of the ideas Walt had, some of the ideas Roy had, and a bunch of other crap thrown in to actually make people want to buy a ticket. The truth is, you have no idea what the point of Epcot was, because neither did they.
> 
> I don't see anyone bemoaning the fact that Tomorrowland jumped the shark when it got rid of the Monsanto House of the Future or the Crane Bathroom of Tomorrow.
> 
> This is Disney people. You know, one of the biggest corporations full of the most intellectual properties in the world. They would be STUPID not to leverage that, whether it jives with your personal definition of Epcot or not. They Disney parks are not time capsules.
> 
> The irony is, the biggest criticism of Epcot is that they don't spend any money on it. Yet when they do make changes to it, it seems there is a large contingent of folks who only want them to recreate things from the past or attractions that closely mimic how things used to be.
> 
> The hard truth is, Norway's pavilion is just as "educational" now as it was before. The ride full of nords and trolls has been replaced by....... a ride full of nords and trolls. Astounding.
> 
> And for those of you who think Guardians isn't a kids movie..... it is plain that you don't have kids. My 4 year old is glued to the Starlord "mp3 player" shaped like a cassette deck that can store 3 minutes of recorded audio. He brought it to me and asked me to "put that star lord song on there", by which I found through trial and error he meant M r. Blue Sky by E.L.O.
> 
> When I play Lego Marvel 2 with him, he picks Starlord and found very quickly that if he held the action button down he would put his headphones on and start dancing around. So that is what he does. For hours. On end. Looping the same handful of songs.... incessantly....
> 
> So good riddance Ellen. Hasta la vista bad Circle of Life movie. Bring on Star Lord and Elsa and other things that actually make my kids want me to take them to the park where I can eat good food and have a stiff drink and no longer follow that up with a 45 minute ride through Ellen being a petty human who hates her old roomate for being <gasp>... smart!



I thought people were just saying they wished the Guardians Dance show was near where the Guardians Ride will go rather than in the World Showcase theater


----------



## eXo

Yea, because the world showcase is a protected nature preserve and god help anyone who touches it.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

As this is tradition...

*Nick Foles to Celebrate Super Bowl Victory At WDW*


----------



## jknezek

eXo said:


> Yea, because the world showcase is a protected nature preserve and god help anyone who touches it.


It's themed, like most of WDW. People don't always like to see the themes bleed across. It's why Walt built the tunnels under MK, so cowboys wouldn't walk through Tomorrowland. You are supposed to be immersed in each theme in each place. Bleeding Guardians or Elsa into a place themed to real world cultures and history is simply irritating if you think along those lines. If you don't, that's a fine opinion to have, but many people who understand the history of WDW don't like having a fundamental shift of this sort happening. It's not going to end WDW, but it is jarring.


----------



## dlavender

eXo said:


> Here we go with the Epcot thing again. I first hit these boards around the time the Frozen ride was announced for Norway.
> 
> As you can see, now that it has been opened a few years it was the total end to everything you once loved about Epcot. It destroyed the educational context of the world pavilion and now Epcot is desolate because of this.
> 
> Wait a second.... how can this be? Epcot is still standing? People still go? There are very very long lines for this Frozen ride? My god... the sky didn't fall afterall!
> 
> I get there are still hard feelings with some people on that ride, but that is more because some folks don't like change and others simply hated to see a ride they enjoyed go away. But to hide behind arguments like "that is not what Epcot was intended to be" and "it goes against the meaning of Epcot!" are straight out ridiculous.
> 
> Epcot as it opened in 1982 isn't even what Epcot was meant to be. It has always been a mish-mash of some of the ideas Walt had, some of the ideas Roy had, and a bunch of other crap thrown in to actually make people want to buy a ticket. The truth is, you have no idea what the point of Epcot was, because neither did they.
> 
> I don't see anyone bemoaning the fact that Tomorrowland jumped the shark when it got rid of the Monsanto House of the Future or the Crane Bathroom of Tomorrow. Surprise surprise, Tomorrowland was primarily a huge corporate sponsored look into how a few brands were going to change your life in the next 20-30 years. And that was actually under the supervision of Walt. So I do know what the actual intention of Tomorrowland was, because unlike Epcot, Walt defined it explicitly. So where are the champions that we return to a commercialized propaganda Tomorrowland? "Shut those rides down and show me some poster boards about vacuum cleaners Uncle Walt!".  Yea... I didn't think so.
> 
> This is Disney people. You know, one of the biggest corporations full of the most intellectual properties in the world. They would be STUPID not to leverage that, whether it jives with your personal definition of Epcot or not. The Disney parks are not time capsules. Epcot is only what it is because it couldn't be what Walt wanted. Next time you or someone else says, "This isn't what Epcot was intended to be" you need to stop and remind yourself that Epcot was never *intended* to be a theme park at all.
> 
> The irony is, the biggest criticism of Epcot is that they don't spend any money on it. Yet when they do make changes to it, it seems there is a large contingent of folks who only want them to recreate things from the past or attractions that closely mimic how things used to be.
> 
> The hard truth is, Norway's pavilion is just as "educational" now as it was before. The ride full of nords and trolls has been replaced by....... a ride full of nords and trolls. Astounding.
> 
> And for those of you who think Guardians isn't a kids movie..... it is plain that you don't have kids. My 4 year old is glued to the Starlord "mp3 player" shaped like a cassette deck that can store 3 minutes of recorded audio. He brought it to me and asked me to "put that star lord song on there", by which I found through trial and error he meant M r. Blue Sky by E.L.O.
> 
> When I play Lego Marvel 2 with him, he picks Starlord and found very quickly that if he held the action button down he would put his headphones on and start dancing around. So that is what he does. For hours. On end. Looping the same handful of songs.... incessantly....
> 
> So good riddance Ellen. Hasta la vista bad Circle of Life movie. Bring on Star Lord and Elsa and other things that actually make my kids want me to take them to the park where I can eat good food and have a stiff drink and no longer follow that up with a 45 minute ride through Ellen being a petty human who hates her old roomate for being <gasp>... smart!



How do you really feel?  

However, I do agree with you that I am happy they are putting in elements that will appeal to a larger audience.  Our family views EPCOT as a giant food court for the most part.  FEA has added interest to our kids, and the other attractions will add interest for us.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I thought people were just saying they wished the Guardians Dance show was near where the Guardians Ride will go rather than in the World Showcase theater


Yep....


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> Yea, because the world showcase is a protected nature preserve and god help anyone who touches it.


So then let’s have Iron Man put on a show in Japan. I’m not against IP in Epcot. I’m against Disney not keeping with the themes they created. This dance party would be better suited in Future World.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> How do you really feel?
> 
> However, I do agree with you that I am happy they are putting in elements that will appeal to a larger audience.  Our family views EPCOT as a giant food court for the most part.  FEA has added interest to our kids, and the other attractions will add interest for us.



Our family always loved EPCOT in all the forms it has had - and I am sure we will love it going forward as well.  My only wish is that the 4 parks retain the fact that they feel like 4 different parks, and not just 4 different takes on the Magic Kingdom.  Feels like the way DHS is changing it is loosing what made it different and is going to be just a different take on immersion than MK has.  I am all for change and updates to EPCOT (I LOVE the fact it is getting some, well, love ... and $) but I don't want it to also feel like an extension to MK - retain what Makes EPCOT unique, just update it

So I love adding Rat to France and will love a Mary Poppins ride in the UK.  I wasn't crazy about Frozen only because Arendale isn't actually Norway, but it is what it is and I think for what they did they did a good job.   I really hope they are able to connect the Guardians ride to the spirit of Future World and maybe why I am grasping onto the fact they mentioned that Peter Quill went to EPCOT as a kid - I hope there are some fun connections and references.  Rather than just a cool but random ride


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Minnie Vans expand to values for the first time and the airport service expands to more club level resorts 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...e-van-service-and-airport-service-expands.htm


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie Vans expand to values for the first time and the airport service expands to more club level resorts
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...e-van-service-and-airport-service-expands.htm



Do you know the size of the Minnie Van fleet?  Just curious how they will handle servicing the entire resort plus MCO.


----------



## eXo

The short of it is I get a real kick out of people deciding what is and what isn't epcot, when the reality is, epcot has never been all that explicitly defined. From the get-go it was a mash of ideas, none of which are even Walt's. The only reason the World Pavilion hasn't changed before now is they didn't want to spend any money on it.

The World Pavilion itself is a pre-internet relic that is practically a parody of the cultures it represents. You might as well build a United States themepark where the Texas pavilion is just people shooting guns while getting covered in spouting oil and yelling 'yeehaw' and the New York pavilion is full of Irish & Italian kids playing baseball across from Ellis Island.

I'm not saying it is totally devoid of any educational value at all, but anyone who has actually traveled has to realize these are theme park caricatures. My kids can learn more about Canada in 15 minutes on the internet than they are going to learn eating at a steak house or listening to Martin Short narrate a 2 decade old video.

Like I said, I understand that people don't like change. Everyone is entitled to their thoughts. But I'm still going to laugh when they hide their disdain for something behind "the original intention of the park" versus their own personal hang-ups.

Hint: The original intention of the park was to make money. I hope that doesn't shock anyone here too much.


----------



## rteetz

Candlelady said:


> Do you know the size of the Minnie Van fleet?  Just curious how they will handle servicing the entire resort plus MCO.


Its growing as they keep getting more vehicles in. They had I want to say over a hundred on order for expansion of the fleet.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> Our family always loved EPCOT in all the forms it has had - and I am sure we will love it going forward as well.  My only wish is that the 4 parks retain the fact that they feel like 4 different parks, and not just 4 different takes on the Magic Kingdom.  Feels like the way DHS is changing it is loosing what made it different and is going to be just a different take on immersion than MK has.  I am all for change and updates to EPCOT (I LOVE the fact it is getting some, well, love ... and $) but I don't want it to also feel like an extension to MK - retain what Makes EPCOT unique, just update it
> 
> So I love adding Rat to France and will love a Mary Poppins ride in the UK.  I wasn't crazy about Frozen only because Arendale isn't actually Norway, but it is what it is and I think for what they did they did a good job.   I really hope they are able to connect the Guardians ride to the spirit of Future World and maybe why I am grasping onto the fact they mentioned that Peter Quill went to EPCOT as a kid - I hope there are some fun connections and references.  Rather than just a cool but random ride



I agree with that.  They need to keep the separate park feel, but keep adding attractions/refurbing empty buildings/lame rides (Figment).  I think they actually did a good job with FEA, something I never thought I'd say.  But with our three littles, there was no interest in viewing the pavilions.  After riding FEA, our kids were actually a little interested to walk through the exhibit and learn some. I think the rat and Poppins can do the same.  But to your point, they cant just spread out a new fantasyland and call it a day.


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> The short of it is I get a real kick out of people deciding what is and what isn't epcot, when the reality is, epcot has never been all that explicitly defined. From the get-go it was a mash of ideas, none of which are even Walt's. The only reason the World Pavilion hasn't changed before now is they didn't want to spend any money on it.
> 
> The World Pavilion itself is a pre-internet relic that is practically a parody of the cultures it represents. You might as well build a United States themepark where the Texas pavilion is just people shooting guns while getting covered in spouting oil and yelling 'yeehaw' and the New York pavilion is full of Irish & Italian kids playing baseball across from Ellis Island.
> 
> I'm not saying it is totally devoid of any educational value at all, but anyone who has actually traveled has to realize these are theme park caricatures. My kids can learn more about Canada in 15 minutes on the internet than they are going to learn eating at a steak house or listening to Martin Short narrate a 2 decade old video.
> 
> Like I said, I understand that people don't like change. Everyone is entitled to their thoughts. But I'm still going to laugh when they hide their disdain for something behind "the original intention of the park" versus their own personal hang-ups.
> 
> Hint: The original intention of the park was to make money. I hope that doesn't shock anyone here too much.


World Pavilion? What pavilion are you referring to? World Showcase (which holds 11 pavilions) had changed several times since it opened even adding a country (Morocco). 

I'd say this isn't about not liking change. This is about being cohesive with the theme. 

Hint: Walt's original vision was to build a futuristic city not a theme park. Things change and yes Disney is about making money but theming and doing things right is what got them to this point.


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> So then let’s have Iron Man put on a show in Japan. I’m not against IP in Epcot. I’m against Disney not keeping with the themes they created. This dance party would be better suited in Future World.



I agree.  I can understand Frozen into Norway (and unlike most, I kind of like it).  I like the 3 Caballeros (and while I would personally be sad to see Coco go there because of sentimental reasons, I'd be fine with that as it fits).  I like all the princess meetings.  I like the idea of using IP to get people to the country, and then letting them learn a bit while they are there.  I hate the idea of ignoring theme and just throwing stuff everywhere.  I would be mad if they stuck Mulan in Canada.  Maybe they will link the dance party to America somehow.   Not sure how, but maybe.  And if they did, I would be fine with it.  Just like I'm fine with a Guardians ride if it links into Tomorrowland.  I just hate the idea of completely ignoring theme and putting stuff wherever they can fit it.  That is what a regular amusement park is to me, not Disney.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

#DisneyKids: Enter to Win a Magical Vacation to Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie Vans expand to values for the first time and the airport service expands to more club level resorts
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...e-van-service-and-airport-service-expands.htm



Come on Minnie Vans! Now if they could just make it to Art of Animation by April, I will be happy! Sure would make getting to Mickey's Backyard BBQ easier!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Parks Passport Dooney and Bourke Handbags


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSLS said:


> I agree.  I can understand Frozen into Norway (and unlike most, I kind of like it).  I like the 3 Caballeros (and while I would personally be sad to see Coco go there because of sentimental reasons, I'd be fine with that as it fits).  I like all the princess meetings.  I like the idea of using IP to get people to the country, and then letting them learn a bit while they are there.  I hate the idea of ignoring theme and just throwing stuff everywhere.  I would be mad if they stuck Mulan in Canada.  Maybe they will link the dance party to America somehow.   Not sure how, but maybe.  And if they did, I would be fine with it.  Just like I'm fine with a Guardians ride if it links into Tomorrowland.  I just hate the idea of completely ignoring theme and putting stuff wherever they can fit it.  That is what a regular amusement park is to me, not Disney.



Well, they could relate it to America (and possible the UK) based on the music they are using as it is classic music - might be a stretch, especially if they are having an Alien band playing, but hey, it is what it is

Oh, and I assume you meant Guardians links to Futureworld, not Tomorrowland, right?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mal6586 said:


> Come on Minnie Vans! Now if they could just make it to Art of Animation by April, I will be happy! Sure would make getting to Mickey's Backyard BBQ easier!



With them starting with Pop, I would think AoA wouldn't be too far behind.  I wonder if they are going to start with the resorts that will be on the Skyliner - this way if they do discontinue some of the bus service they can tell people the Minnie Vans are an option if you don't want to ride the Skyliner


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> With them starting with Pop, I would think AoA wouldn't be too far behind.  I wonder if they are going to start with the resorts that will be on the Skyliner - this way if they do discontinue some of the bus service they can tell people the Minnie Vans are an option if you don't want to ride the Skyliner


The Skyliner is still a year away so by the time it opens I would imagine all the values would have Minnie Van access.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> The Skyliner is still a year away so by the time it opens I would imagine all the values would have Minnie Van access.


Weird that they are going to the Values before the Moderates (other than Carribean Beach).


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Weird that they are going to the Values before the Moderates (other than Carribean Beach).


It is just one so far. They likely are getting it going at each level and will expand more as they get more vehicles.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Free Pizza at Pizza Ponte on Feb. 9th

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/free-pizza-pizza-ponte-disney-springs-february-9th/


----------



## LSLS

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, they could relate it to America (and possible the UK) based on the music they are using as it is classic music - might be a stretch, especially if they are having an Alien band playing, but hey, it is what it is
> 
> Oh, and I assume you meant Guardians links to Futureworld, not Tomorrowland, right?



Yes, sorry.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

SHOP: New “4 Parks” Passport Disney Dooney and Bourke Bags Released


----------



## Harry Wallace

Do you think they'll ever expand the Minnie Vans to regular off-site guests? They might see a big increase in hopper purchases for guests staying for shorter periods


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> Do you think they'll ever expand the Minnie Vans to regular off-site guests? They might see a big increase in hopper purchases for guests staying for shorter periods


Maybe eventually but I think one of the points of this service is keeping onsite guests on property.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Wow. I’m extremely excited for this film and based on what I saw on twitter I am far from the only one. I haven’t read the comics though.



I've read the comics and they are epic. There is no way they could make a movie that would be as good as the comics were.

Having said that, I like to enjoy movies for what they are. Holding it to that standard isn't fair. This is the MCU universe, it's a different universe than the comics and the characters are different.

I'm beyond excited for this movie!! It has the potential to be my favorite movie of all time. Ten years of Marvel movies all leading up to this. I get chills everytime I watch the trailer!!


----------



## eXo

rteetz said:


> World Pavilion? What pavilion are you referring to? World Showcase (which holds 11 pavilions) had changed several times since it opened even adding a country (Morocco).
> 
> I'd say this isn't about not liking change. This is about being cohesive with the theme.
> 
> Hint: Walt's original vision was to build a futuristic city not a theme park. Things change and yes Disney is about making money but theming and doing things right is what got them to this point.



Ah, pedanticism. The best sort of reply.

None of these places in the world _showcase_ are realistic. They are themepark versions of these places that are so out of date that they might as well go hang out with the Dinosaurs from Ellen's Energy Adventure.

The Mexico boat road looks like a travel brochure from the 60's. The same can se said about basically all of the movies.

So to be clear, the theme is outdated world views... right?

Instead of a Japan full of industrialism and commercial innovation - lets have a Shinto temple and sell pearls while banging on drums.


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> Ah, pedanticism. The best sort of reply.
> 
> None of these places in the world _showcase_ are realistic. They are themepark versions of these places that are so out of date that they might as well go hang out with the Dinosaurs from Ellen's Energy Adventure.
> 
> The Mexico boat road looks like a travel brochure from the 60's. The same can se said about basically all of the movies.
> 
> So to be clear, the theme is outdated world views... right?


We will just have to agree to disagree then.


----------



## Q-man

********** said:


> Yup - my company is the same. We have Positive Employee Relations Surveys and meetings annually. The #1 complaint annuals is reduction of benefits. The positive ratings went from 40% to 30% most recently down to about 25%. Would have meetings around this, but in the end, the problem is corporate keeps cutting benefits, so there is absolute zero that anyone below corporate can do to improve these results, and they choose not to. This year they decided to just eliminate the survey.  So - welcome to corporate America.
> 
> 
> 
> This has been true for quite some time. At least 15-20 years.



My company gives a bonus for positive employee satisfaction surveys; not just for management but for everyone. No shortcomings are ever mentioned as everyone wants the bonus. Then they wonder why the turnover is so high and exit interviews are so totally out of correlation with employee satisfaction survey results. SMH


----------



## eXo

rteetz said:


> We will just have to agree to disagree then.



Reminds me of the lady who got mad about FEA because "the worlds showcase is educational and I take my kids there instead of trips around the world because they can learn so many more things in one place".


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> Reminds me of the lady who got mad about FEA because "the worlds showcase is educational and I take my kids there instead of trips around the world because they can learn so many more things in one place".


Agree to disagree. That is all.


----------



## dlavender

eXo said:


> Instead of a Japan full of industrialism and commercial innovation - lets have a Shinto temple and sell pearls while banging on drums.



Full disclosure, you got me with this line.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Pixar's 'Coco' Takes Home Eleven Trophies at 45th Annie Awards


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Pixar's 'Coco' Takes Home Eleven Trophies at 45th Annie Awards



Let's all remember, it was a pretty horrible year for animation outside of Coco.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## eXo

rteetz said:


> Agree to disagree. That is all.



No reason to get testy about it buddy. It's an opinion. About Disney World. Step back a bit. It's not a personal attack that I have a different viewpoint of the World _Showcase_


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Magic Kingdom Update

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photo-rep...tron-coaster-rock-tots-road-work-club-33-etc/


----------



## Mal6586

Harry Wallace said:


> Do you think they'll ever expand the Minnie Vans to regular off-site guests? They might see a big increase in hopper purchases for guests staying for shorter periods


I would imagine Disney's view on that would be that offsite guests can use regular Lyft or a similar service. My understanding of the Minnie Vans is they're supposed to be a jazzed-up, standardized, themed version of ride-share, so I doubt they'd be interested in taking those off property with the exception of the airport. I would think it'd be a slippery slope from picking up offsite guests to the scandal of seeing a Minnie Van pick up or drop off somebody at Universal.


----------



## Irish_Mike

*Rumors*

Some speculation from BlogMickey over Epcot permits and the rumored hotel going in at the front of the park

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/location-rumored-epcot-hotel-revealed-permits/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Pixar's 'Coco' Takes Home Eleven Trophies at 45th Annie Awards



Well deserved, Coco was a great movie!


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Comcast May Consider Outbiding Disney for FOX’s assets 

https://seekingalpha.com/amp/news/3328120-cnbc-comcast-may-consider-topping-disney-bid-fox-assets


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Story behind winning Super Bowl player going to a Disney Park

http://abcnews.go.com/amp/Business/...ory?id=36605612#click=https://t.co/Kai9conw03


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Irish_Mike said:


> *Rumors*
> 
> Some speculation from BlogMickey over Epcot permits and the rumored hotel going in at the front of the park
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/location-rumored-epcot-hotel-revealed-permits/



seems like a wide area of potential construction - looks like it could be a number of the rumored locations based on that


----------



## Gusey

Irish_Mike said:


> *Rumors*
> 
> Some speculation from BlogMickey over Epcot permits and the rumored hotel going in at the front of the park
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/location-rumored-epcot-hotel-revealed-permits/


Why is Future World list as World Center? Just seems a tad odd


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Naples Ristorante Shares More Details of Upcoming Renovation


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate Football Victory With our Mickey Mouse Wallpaper


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Parks Sweet Treats: Rose Gold Edition


----------



## cmash95

Mr. Mickey said:


> Comcast May Consider Outbiding Disney for FOX’s assets
> 
> https://seekingalpha.com/amp/news/3328120-cnbc-comcast-may-consider-topping-disney-bid-fox-assets


done deal contracts signed so doesn't matter what comcast would do unless the deal falls through but they can't up the ante


----------



## afan

Mal6586 said:


> I would imagine Disney's view on that would be that offsite guests can use regular Lyft or a similar service. My understanding of the Minnie Vans is they're supposed to be a jazzed-up, standardized, themed version of ride-share, so I doubt they'd be interested in taking those off property with the exception of the airport. I would think it'd be a slippery slope from picking up offsite guests to the scandal of seeing a Minnie Van pick up or drop off somebody at Universal.



I agree with them bot going off site but I think the op meant off site guests being able to use them onsite since they mentioned park hoppers. I think this wouldn't be a problem and something they would want to do. Why limit the money being spent to only those staying on site esp if the purpose is to keep people onsite longer.


----------



## OKW Lover

eXo said:


> No reason to get testy about it buddy. It's an opinion. About Disney World. Step back a bit. It's not a personal attack that I have a different viewpoint of the World _Showcase_


You may be misinterpreting Ryan's post.  Stepping back was exactly what he was doing.


----------



## jknezek

cmash95 said:


> done deal contracts signed so doesn't matter what comcast would do unless the deal falls through but they can't up the ante


There is a 1.52B break up fee for either party to exit the contract for non-regulatory reasons. Disney has a 2.5B breakup fee they would have to pay if it gets blocked for regulatory reasons.


----------



## cmash95

when it comes to the theater, i think there are issues with the site that weren't known before ir were ignored. this is what comes from people in charge who don't check former site maps and just make decisions based on space. the area may have been safe enough for a parking lot or temporary structure but not stable enough to hold a permanent theater like the hyperion theater at DCA. remember florida is basically a sand bar and ground can shift and be fliud in areas


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## beer dave

FYI--- I figured out how to install a breathalyzer on my "post reply" button............found it keeps me out of trouble.


edit..... hey look I passed.....


----------



## dina444444

cmash95 said:


> when it comes to the theater, i think there are issues with the site that weren't known before ir were ignored. this is what comes from people in charge who don't check former site maps and just make decisions based on space. the area may have been safe enough for a parking lot or temporary structure but not stable enough to hold a permanent theater like the hyperion theater at DCA. remember florida is basically a sand bar and ground can shift and be fliud in areas


Yup. I heard they ran into some issues of this nature with SW:GE and that’s why WDW fell behind DLR in construction.


----------



## rteetz

Flower and Garden menus

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/flower-garden-outdoor-kitchens/


----------



## crazy4wdw

The Walt Disney Co's 1st quarterly report for fiscal 2018 (Oct-Dec 2017)will be released tomorrow afternoon after the markets close.

Iger will discuss the impact of Disney's purchase of Twenty-First Century Fox when the report is released.

https://www.thestreet.com/story/144...force-in-fq1-report.html?puc=CNBC&cm_ven=CNBC


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Harrison Ford will be on hand tomorrow for SpaceX’s Falcon Heavy launch. The rocket is named after the Millennium Falcon.


----------



## Emperor Maus

Interesting


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Harrison Ford will be on hand tomorrow for SpaceX’s Falcon Heavy launch. The rocket is named after the Millennium Falcon.


This is such an exciting and groundbreaking launch I can't wait to watch it. I wish I was at Jetty Park to watch the attempt. Musk says 50/50 it doesn't explode just off the pad and while I think he is managing expectations with that thought, I'll be shocked if it breaks atmosphere let alone lands any of the boosters. The ambition to loft a heavy rocket this size, and land all 3 boosters, is staggering.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Harrison Ford will be on hand tomorrow for SpaceX’s Falcon Heavy launch. The rocket is named after the Millennium Falcon.


For those in the parks when the launch occurs you should be able to see it if you have a clear view to the east.  Not sure where east is?  Remember that the MK and Epcot are oriented north/south.  Main Street in the MK runs directly north from the train station to the castle.  In Epcot, Space Ship Earth is north and American Adventure is South.  Drawing a blank on the other parks right now...


----------



## mikepizzo

*News
*
https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photos-new-annual-passholder-shirts-now-available-walt-disney-world/New Annual Passholder Shirts Now Available at Walt Disney World

Neat idea but I think the colors are way off.  And it seems a little lazy to me.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> *News
> *
> New Annual Passholder Shirts Now Available at Walt Disney World
> 
> Neat idea but I think the colors are way off.  And it seems a little lazy to me.


You beat me. 

I don’t mind the colors.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> For those in the parks when the launch occurs you should be able to see it if you have a clear view to the east.  Not sure where east is?  Remember that the MK and Epcot are oriented north/south.  Main Street in the MK runs directly north from the train station to the castle.  In Epcot, Space Ship Earth is north and American Adventure is South.  Drawing a blank on the other parks right now...



In DHS, Sunset Bvld runs pretty much north/south - the way in/facing the Chinese Theater is South West.  If you are facing Min and Bill's that would be facing east.  If in the central plaza and facing towards echo lake that would be roughly east

For AK, it's a lot harder as nothing is really straight.  The main path in facing the Tree of Life is almost due north, a little bit to the west of due north.  Everest is on the far east, so if you are on the bridge from Discovery Island into Asia and looking out at Everest that would be pretty much due East


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> *News
> *
> New Annual Passholder Shirts Now Available at Walt Disney World
> 
> Neat idea but I think the colors are way off.  And it seems a little lazy to me.



I don't quite get the back - some of the words start with the respective letter and some do not.  I think it is the font of each letter in Passholder matches the font used in that attraciton/park, but seems odd/lazy for some of them to have a letter that matches (like 'P' for "Pirates of the Caribbean") but then not others

I really like the concept but not the best execution


----------



## Candlelady

mikepizzo said:


> *News
> *
> New Annual Passholder Shirts Now Available at Walt Disney World
> 
> Neat idea but I think the colors are way off.  And it seems a little lazy to me.



Am I the only one that cannot stand graphics on the back of any shirt?    Would purchase so many Disney t's if the backs were plain.


----------



## Mal6586

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't quite get the back - some of the words start with the respective letter and some do not.  I think it is the font of each letter in Passholder matches the font used in that attraciton/park, but seems odd/lazy for some of them to have a letter that matches (like 'P' for "Pirates of the Caribbean") but then not others
> 
> I really like the concept but not the best execution


My initial thoughts exactly! Like hmm.. if only we could think of something that starts with L... like Liberty Tree Tavern or Living with the Land... oh I've got it, TOM SAWYER ISLAND.


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't quite get the back - some of the words start with the respective letter and some do not.  I think it is the font of each letter in Passholder matches the font used in that attraciton/park, but seems odd/lazy for some of them to have a letter that matches (like 'P' for "Pirates of the Caribbean") but then not others
> 
> I really like the concept but not the best execution





Mal6586 said:


> My initial thoughts exactly! Like hmm.. if only we could think of something that starts with L... like Liberty Tree Tavern or Living with the Land... oh I've got it, TOM SAWYER ISLAND.



I believe it's the font inspiration, not necessarily the first letter. Took me a second but I figured it out after seeing the styling of the letter next to each thing. Seems a little too high concept, clearly people will be more put off/confused than inspired.


----------



## Mal6586

Roxyfire said:


> I believe it's the font inspiration, not necessarily the first letter. Took me a second but I figured it out after seeing the styling of the letter next to each thing. Seems a little too high concept, clearly people will be more put off/confused than inspired.


Yeah, I think it would have made more sense for either all of them to start with the letter or none, it's the mix of the two that's weird.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> I believe it's the font inspiration, not necessarily the first letter. Took me a second but I figured it out after seeing the styling of the letter next to each thing. Seems a little too high concept, clearly people will be more put off/confused than inspired.



yeah, I noticed the font (and I love that aspect as I think font art is really cool and important to theme, etc.) - but if that is what you are going for then you shouldn't have any any of the references start with the same letter - especially not the first one which then sets the tone/expectation for the rest of them


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I noticed the font (and I love that aspect as I think font art is really cool and important to theme, etc.) - but if that is what you are going for then you shouldn't have any any of the references start with the same letter - especially not the first one which then sets the tone/expectation for the rest of them



I think it's something a little too hard to do on a t-shirt. But I guess props to them for trying something interesting.


----------



## RhodyOrange

Just a quick question about the Epcot hotel idea that may have had permits filed for wetlands work. Is the rumor that this hotel would provide access to the monorail at the front of the park? Or is it way too early to know those details yet? Thanks.


----------



## BigRed98

RhodyOrange said:


> Just a quick question about the Epcot hotel idea that may have had permits filed for wetlands work. Is the rumor that this hotel would provide access to the monorail at the front of the park? Or is it way too early to know those details yet? Thanks.



If I were to guess, I would say yeah. It would be another key selling point for the hotel to be on the monorail loop and they could charge more money just for that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RhodyOrange said:


> Just a quick question about the Epcot hotel idea that may have had permits filed for wetlands work. Is the rumor that this hotel would provide access to the monorail at the front of the park? Or is it way too early to know those details yet? Thanks.



I am sure @rteetz can speak to it better but there were rumors of 4 potential locations for this Hotel and I think this latest permit still leaves a couple of them in play.   If the location at the entrance to the park is chosen then I believe the expectation is that the monorail station would be come part of/attached to the hotel (obviously they would need a way for non-hotel guest to use it as well to get to/from the TTC but my guess is hotel guests would have sort of a "fast pass" like access to the ramp and/or dedicated cars or something


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mikepizzo said:


> *News
> *
> New Annual Passholder Shirts Now Available at Walt Disney World
> 
> Neat idea but I think the colors are way off.  And it seems a little lazy to me.


I think it’s not bad. I’ve never purchased any of the passholder tshirts - never really liked them. I will also say that it is a non-starter for me unless it’s nice, thin material — no Hanes cotton shirts anymore — better material exists!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Rumor*

I saw a Facebook post that Disney is telling people via phone that from April 9 to May 7th Toy Story Midway Mania will be down to 1 track only and will be standby only - no FP.  First I am hearing of those specific dates and exact plan so still calling rumor for now, but appears the direction they are going

_source: The World of Yesterday, Tomorrow and Fantasy Facebook page_


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> I saw a Facebook post that Disney is telling people via phone that from April 9 to May 7th Toy Story Midway Mania will be down to 1 track only and will be standby only - no FP.  First I am hearing of those specific dates and exact plan so still calling rumor for now, but appears the direction they are going


So is there still a chance the whole attraction will be shut down at some point? Maybe after May 7th until Toy Story Land opens?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So is there still a chance the whole attraction will be shut down at some point? Maybe after May 7th until Toy Story Land opens?



not sure - but my guess is they are going with this route to avoid the entire ride being down (park really can't handle *another* ride being down) at least for any length of time.


----------



## jlundeen

I saw yesterday that Jim Hall referenced "Disney Cinemagine Park" as the new Hollywood Studios name on a podcast recently, even suggesting it could be changed as early as the TSL rollout...  any confirmation on that?  Personally, (and I think this was discussed a lot when it was first suggested, so please excuse me if this is old news), I think they could have done better in naming it...


----------



## rteetz

RhodyOrange said:


> Just a quick question about the Epcot hotel idea that may have had permits filed for wetlands work. Is the rumor that this hotel would provide access to the monorail at the front of the park? Or is it way too early to know those details yet? Thanks.


Yes the rumored hotel is supposed to have monorail access.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> I saw yesterday that Jim Hall referenced "Disney Cinemagine Park" as the new Hollywood Studios name on a podcast recently, even suggesting it could be changed as early as the TSL rollout...  any confirmation on that?  Personally, (and I think this was discussed a lot when it was first suggested, so please excuse me if this is old news), I think they could have done better in naming it...


I’ve heard Disney won’t change the name until 2019.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure @rteetz can speak to it better but there were rumors of 4 potential locations for this Hotel and I think this latest permit still leaves a couple of them in play.   If the location at the entrance to the park is chosen then I believe the expectation is that the monorail station would be come part of/attached to the hotel (obviously they would need a way for non-hotel guest to use it as well to get to/from the TTC but my guess is hotel guests would have sort of a "fast pass" like access to the ramp and/or dedicated cars or something


Yep. I would say there are still a couple options with this permits.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

jlundeen said:


> I saw yesterday that Jim Hall referenced "Disney Cinemagine Park" as the new Hollywood Studios name on a podcast recently, even suggesting it could be changed as early as the TSL rollout...  any confirmation on that?  Personally, (and I think this was discussed a lot when it was first suggested, so please excuse me if this is old news), I think they could have done better in naming it...



I think he said it would be announced with the opening of TSL, but not actually changed until the New Year. So, effective Jan 1, 2019.


----------



## Capang

mikepizzo said:


> *News
> *
> New Annual Passholder Shirts Now Available at Walt Disney World
> 
> Neat idea but I think the colors are way off.  And it seems a little lazy to me.


Just happy to be eligible for these.


rteetz said:


> Yes the rumored hotel is supposed to have monorail access.


Existing monorail station or perhaps a new station?


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Just happy to be eligible for these.
> 
> Existing monorail station or perhaps a new station?


I would think existing. I can’t see them building a new station.


----------



## jlundeen

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I think he said it would be announced with the opening of TSL, but not actually changed until the New Year. So, effective Jan 1, 2019.


Ah....that would make sense.  So, hopefully there is still time to change it...


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> You beat me.
> 
> I don’t mind the colors.



My wife will love the color of the girls Tee.


----------



## DisFanDad

eXo said:


> lmao. They have released 19 *highly* successful movies, including 2 about a tree and a talking raccoon that nobody (especially me) thought would be worth anything. But the 20 second teaser tells you they can't pull it off? Yea, ok.
> 
> Maybe instead of clinging to a movie replicating a few hackney'd pages from a mid 1980's comic book, you ought to go into this for what it is - the culmination of 20 movies worth of build up.
> 
> Or not.
> 
> I guarantee it won't be the same as the original series though, because it isn't being written by two guys who can literally make up anything they want while another guy inks it in a week.
> 
> I like comic books here and there, but on the whole even the best runs are filled with complete crap. There is a reason we have hundreds of characters with dozens of titles released per year, and yet only a handful are actually remembered as good storylines.
> 
> On the other hand, the MCU track right is essentially spotless comparatively.



Highly successful, yes, so far as making money, that doesn't mean they were actually good movies for the record (though as I noted, if you bothered to read, I have really enjoyed most of  them thus far) 

I get that this is beyond your comprehension since you didn't read the "hackney'd" comics that this series is based on, but a comparison to the original story line, which this is based on, is entirely appropriate.  And the point, again if you bothered to read, was not if these would be good, or "successful" but was that they wont do the original series justice, or be as epic.   Why ? They are missing more than half the characters necessary to do so.  They have cut out an entire area of the story, and the characters associated with it.  Not that they can be blamed, part of it is the ownership of the IP, the other part is that you can't tell as much story in 40 hours of films as you can in just a few "hackney'd" pages from the 1980s.   This is always the case, the written / drawn medium allows much more story telling than the film medium does, its why most conversions to film/tv leave out a ton of detail, characters, sub plots etc. 

So yea, you can try to call me out for "clinging" to the "hackney'd" comics this is supposed to be based on and pointing out the considerable amount that will be left out, even though I noted how I enjoyed the films, or you could just say "Yea, they wont be as epic, but they are still going to make a bunch of money and be really good"  and I'd agree with you.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toy Story Mania going standby only in April

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/toy-story-mania-standby-april-may-due-toy-story-land-work/


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Mania going standby only in April
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/toy-story-mania-standby-april-may-due-toy-story-land-work/


So does this still mean there's a legit chance at TSL opening for Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> So does this still mean there's a legit chance at TSL opening for Memorial Day weekend?


It’s still a possibility.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> You beat me.
> 
> I don’t mind the colors.



I just think it's hard to read light blue on dark blue.  To me, it would make more sense if the color of the letter was the actual color on the attractions sign (e.g. the "P" for Pirates being the same light red color instead of this random blue).



TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't quite get the back - some of the words start with the respective letter and some do not.  I think it is the font of each letter in Passholder matches the font used in that attraciton/park, but seems odd/lazy for some of them to have a letter that matches (like 'P' for "Pirates of the Caribbean") but then not others
> 
> I really like the concept but not the best execution



Yeah, it's the identification of the font.  Like I said above, I think if the color of the letter matched the color of each attraction it would be better.  You probably wouldn't even need the back to explain what each one was if the color was appropriate.  Or you could even add a little graphic for each letter (e.g. Jolly Roger flag above or below the pirates "P", etc.)



Candlelady said:


> Am I the only one that cannot stand graphics on the back of any shirt?    Would purchase so many Disney t's if the backs were plain.



I'm also not a fan of stuff on the back of a t-shirt.


----------



## MissGina5

*News*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...february/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0201180207180007C
surprise! new magic bands


----------



## linzbear

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> I saw a Facebook post that Disney is telling people via phone that from April 9 to May 7th Toy Story Midway Mania will be down to 1 track only and will be standby only - no FP.  First I am hearing of those specific dates and exact plan so still calling rumor for now, but appears the direction they are going
> 
> _source: The World of Yesterday, Tomorrow and Fantasy Facebook page_


Ugh.  I had put my days of rope dropping DHS behind me.


----------



## rteetz

Just take all my money Disney...


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Lucasfilm and Disney reaches an agreement to develop theme park attractions in 1985.


----------



## Capang

MissGina5 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...february/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0201180207180007C
> surprise! new magic bands


Those look Good! I really love the new Dooney one.....


----------



## skier_pete

MissGina5 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...february/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0201180207180007C
> surprise! new magic bands



And Disney makes it's move to an entire magic band based economy.

You know - people must buy these like crazy with all the different styles they crank out. I don't get it myself, because (a) the batteries wear out after 2-3 years and (b) if the special ones face/degrade as bad as the ones they give out you are left with a non-functioning ugly MB in 3 years.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> And Disney makes it's move to an entire magic band based economy.
> 
> You know - people must buy these like crazy with all the different styles they crank out. I don't get it myself, because (a) the batteries wear out after 2-3 years and (b) if the special ones face/degrade as bad as the ones they give out you are left with a non-functioning ugly MB in 3 years.


Well I have 20.... the battery portion only functions for stuff like on ride photos. The park entry and FP touchpoint operations never runs out.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Coronado Springs construction 

http://www.mousesteps.com/extra-fea...ary-4th-2018-as-15-story-tower-is-being-built


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Well I have 20.... the battery portion only functions for stuff like on ride photos. The park entry and FP touchpoint operations never runs out.



Well whatever...I don't buy pins, I don't buy vinylmations, I don't buy Magic Bands...basically anything that is just to collect something for the sake of collecting it. I have too much stuff in my house already - don't need stuff just for stuffs sake. (Yes, I realize this makes me a bad american.)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Well whatever...I don't buy pins, I don't buy vinylmations, I don't buy Magic Bands...basically anything that is just to collect something for the sake of collecting it. I have too much stuff in my house already - don't need stuff just for stuffs sake. (Yes, I realize this makes me a bad american.)


Yeah I was a heavy vinylmation collector too.... 

I try to bring one magicband for each day of my trip so I have variety and so they get used.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...february/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0201180207180007C
> surprise! new magic bands



love the Nightmare Before Christmas ones!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MissGina5 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...february/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0201180207180007C
> surprise! new magic bands


I MUST have the new Lion King MagicBand!!! I hope that goes on the shop parks app.


----------



## piglet1979

MissGina5 said:


> *News*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...february/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0201180207180007C
> surprise! new magic bands



I have never bought a Magic Band.  None of them have ever stood out that I really wanted.  This sat just might make me buy one.  I lave the Lion King one and Peter Pan.


----------



## Phicinfan

********** said:


> Well whatever...I don't buy pins, I don't buy vinylmations, I don't buy Magic Bands...basically anything that is just to collect something for the sake of collecting it. I have too much stuff in my house already - don't need stuff just for stuffs sake. (Yes, I realize this makes me a bad american.)


Kind of with you there.  I was collecting Hard Rock Cafe pins for a while, as my wife and I traveled internationally for work from time to time.  But even that got to be a bit ridiculous.

Now I just sit back and enjoy vacations and watch folks shop like crazy.


----------



## Buckeye218

piglet1979 said:


> I have never bought a Magic Band.  None of them have ever stood out that I really wanted.  This sat just might make me buy one.  I lave the Lion King one and Peter Pan.



I collect Disney souvenirs on a small scale, but I can't justify over $30 for a Magic Band.  I'd definitely buy one or two if they were $9.99, but I know that'll never happen.  So I guess I'll stick with the occasional coffee mug or baseball.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Just take all my money Disney...



I'm thinking you are down with that black panther one.  My grandaughter might just have to have Simba on her wrist on the next trip!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jlundeen said:


> I saw yesterday that Jim Hall referenced "Disney Cinemagine Park" as the new Hollywood Studios name on a podcast recently, even suggesting it could be changed as early as the TSL rollout...  any confirmation on that?  Personally, (and I think this was discussed a lot when it was first suggested, so please excuse me if this is old news), I think they could have done better in naming it...


I know we've discussed this before, but I hate that name... did they really settle on this one?  Wonder how many people will call it "Cinemagic" instead of "Cinemagine"?  Ugh.


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> And Disney makes it's move to an entire magic band based economy.
> 
> You know - people must buy these like crazy with all the different styles they crank out. I don't get it myself, because (a) the batteries wear out after 2-3 years and (b) if the special ones face/degrade as bad as the ones they give out you are left with a non-functioning ugly MB in 3 years.



Sold our wedding magic bands for MUCH more than I expected.  I figured they were worth 20 bucks and a cold sandwich.  There's a collector for everything.


----------



## jknezek

mikepizzo said:


> Sold our wedding magic bands for MUCH more than I expected.  I figured they were worth 20 bucks and a cold sandwich.  There's a collector for everything.


You should see what people have offered me for some of the monorail accessories that are no longer made. It will make your head spin. Cheap pieces of brittle plastic for a toy that is so poorly designed it has an expected lifespan of about 10 hours if you don't figure out how to replace the gears.


----------



## wareagle57

piglet1979 said:


> I have never bought a Magic Band.  None of them have ever stood out that I really wanted.  This sat just might make me buy one.  I lave the Lion King one and Peter Pan.



I've seen ones that I'd like to have. But I've never bought one. While the low effort is great, I much prefer to just convert the free ones into a customized one I made. They mean a lot more and I can make them exactly how I want. I'm a hoarder and bad about collecting things so I've tried to stay away from MBs. One thing that's made it easy though is that there isn't really a good way to display them, which is kind of the point in collecting things IMO. I do currently have about 40 bands linked together and draped across the top of my living room window from the two ends of the curtain rod. I'm sure my parents would be proud.


----------



## Capang

********** said:


> And Disney makes it's move to an entire magic band based economy.
> 
> You know - people must buy these like crazy with all the different styles they crank out. I don't get it myself, because (a) the batteries wear out after 2-3 years and (b) if the special ones face/degrade as bad as the ones they give out you are left with a non-functioning ugly MB in 3 years.


I felt the same as you until version 2 came out. You can take out the old puck and put in a current one which should mean you can keep the band and just change the puck when the battery dies. At least I think it can work that way.


----------



## Moliphino

The only magic band that's tempted me is the Captain America one, but I've so far been able to resist.

Disney mugs on the other hand... I'm running out of cabinets.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland's Red Rose Taverne to Serve Breakfast


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Joe Rohde on 20 years of Animal Kingdom

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...with-d23/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0201180207180011C

One of my favorite imagineers who created my favorite WDW park.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Beauty and the Beast’ Legend Alan Menken Talks New Mandarin Production at Shanghai Disney Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

To Andy’s Room and Beyond! Celebrate Beloved Disney•Pixar Films at the Disney Springs PhotoPass Studio


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Joe Rohde on 20 years of Animal Kingdom
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...with-d23/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0201180207180011C
> 
> One of my favorite imagineers who created my favorite WDW park.



Yep agreed. By the way did FoP this am, 8 at the gate, 815 opened and 830 they sent us in, off at 9am which was park opening. 

Line was half way to the tree by then, so still super hot attraction.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Well I have 20.... the battery portion only functions for stuff like on ride photos. The park entry and FP touchpoint operations never runs out.



Yea at least bands get used on occasion, not just a trinket.


----------



## skier_pete

jade1 said:


> Yea at least bands get used on occasion, not just a trinket.



But if you own two dozen bands - how often are you really "using" them. 

I suppose it's no different than owning dozens of bracelets, except these can only be worn at one location. (Can't say I've seen anyone walking around Buffalo wearing a Magic Band.)


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> But if you own two dozen bands - how often are you really "using" them.
> 
> I suppose it's no different than owning dozens of bracelets, except these can only be worn at one location. (Can't say I've seen anyone walking around Buffalo wearing a Magic Band.)


No. I just have the 5 free ones we got for our last trip. In our ancient old motorhome I've got some ancillary gauges I've installed and I've wrapped them around the casing of those gauges. Something to look at on every trip until we go on the next one. I get the interest, but as collectibles they aren't my thing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*News*

David Benioff and D.B. Weiss, creators of the smash-hit, Emmy Award-winning television series _Game of Thrones_, will write and produce a new series of _Star Wars_ films.

These new films will be separate from both the episodic Skywalker saga and the recently-announced trilogy being developed by Rian Johnson, writer-director of _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_.

http://www.starwars.com/news/game-o...e-and-produce-a-new-series-of-star-wars-films


so, um, more Star Wars


----------



## jade1

Launch.


----------



## jade1




----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> View attachment 300590


Just awesome. We are back to space travel!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney/ABC is cancelling Once Upon a Time

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2018/02/06/abc-cancels-upon-time/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Just awesome. We are back to space travel!


Well... not really. Heavy will probably never carry a human. They are looking to the next system, BFR, for human flight past low earth orbit. But that was a massive success. The parallel landing was incredible. Be interesting to hear what happened to the core. I'm guessing they lost it off the drone ship. But still, huge success.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Well... not really. Heavy will probably never carry a human. They are looking to the next system, BFR, for human flight past low earth orbit. But that was a massive success. The parallel landing was incredible. Be interesting to hear what happened to the core. I'm guessing they lost it off the drone ship. But still, huge success.


True. It is a huge step. Watching the launch and landing was incredible.


----------



## STLstone

jknezek said:


> Well... not really. Heavy will probably never carry a human. They are looking to the next system, BFR, for human flight past low earth orbit. But that was a massive success. The parallel landing was incredible. Be interesting to hear what happened to the core. I'm guessing they lost it off the drone ship. But still, huge success.


An article on the web said Heavy could carry 16 tons to Mars. So, not a person, but supplies - which would be vital for anyone visiting.


----------



## rteetz

STLstone said:


> An article on the web said Heavy could carry 16 tons to Mars. So, not a person, but supplies - which would be vital for anyone visiting.


Yep which was part of the reason they put a Tesla on it.


----------



## rteetz

For those interested in today's earnings report follow this thread. 

Disney 1st Quarter Earnings Call 2018


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> True. It is a huge step. Watching the launch and landing was incredible.


Yeah. When it lit up my heart was pounding. When it cleared the tower I was impressed. When it went through the whole sequence through core shutdown and separation I was simply astonished. I hope the core landed but it doesn't seem likely. Still, the two recycled pieces landed beautifully. I'm guessing they will figure out the core issue if it went wrong.

Most impressive is how modular the system is. Same boosters as the Falcon 9 in all 3 components and only the capsule and core need to be manufactured. Using reclaimed boosters they can do this more or less on demand instead of needing to have them "in stock" for customers. I don't think there will be huge demand, but the technical knowledge that can be applied to the BFR... just a huge stepping stone.

Next up for them is Crew Capsule for the Falcon 9. Then we can stop paying the Russians insane amounts of money for a crappy taxi service.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney/ABC is cancelling Once Upon a Time
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2018/02/06/abc-cancels-upon-time/



Putting it out of its misery. I really liked the first couple seasons, but it went off the rails horribly in the past couple years. I couldn't make it through last season.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Just take all my money Disney...


If you buy enough maybe they’ll speed up the construction process for Star Wars


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> Putting it out of its misery. I really liked the first couple seasons, but it went off the rails horribly in the past couple years. I couldn't make it through last season.


Agreed. I liked it at first but then it was just not watchable.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

For anyone interested, a really excellent take and review, I think, on Black Panther

(not a lot of specific spoilers, but definitely some giveaways)

http://birthmoviesdeath.com/2018/02...ew-marvels-most-ambitious-visionary-film-ever


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> *News*
> 
> David Benioff and D.B. Weiss, creators of the smash-hit, Emmy Award-winning television series _Game of Thrones_, will write and produce a new series of _Star Wars_ films.
> 
> These new films will be separate from both the episodic Skywalker saga and the recently-announced trilogy being developed by Rian Johnson, writer-director of _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_.
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/game-o...e-and-produce-a-new-series-of-star-wars-films
> 
> 
> so, um, more Star Wars



I'm good with this. When Disney bought Lucasfilm I was excited because I really think only Disney can give justice to all the possible stories in the Star Wars universe. I'd be fine with 2 Star Wars films a year. I think there is a market for it so long as we are thinking $500MM is a success as opposed to $1B every time out. Not every one will be a blockbuster. Some will be Infinity War, some will be Black Panther, some will be Ant Man or Thor. There is room in the Star Wars universe for smaller films and smaller stories.

What I really want though, is a live action TV series. I really enjoyed Rebels and I'm sad this is the last season, but it was an awkward series. The themes were probably too strong for most Disney channel kids and adults just don't gravitate toward too many cartoons. So 4 seasons is probably a pretty good run.

But a real series, on ABC or the new OTT service, that is where the universe can really be developed. 24 1 hour episodes a year and you have more film than all 3 trilogies will have put together. Just like I think the Clone Wars series did more to define the Jedi than all of the movies together, I think this kind of series could do more to define Star Wars than anything else. So while I'm happy to see them exploring 2 more trilogies outside the main line, I really want the tv show announcements.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I'm good with this. When Disney bought Lucasfilm I was excited because I really think only Disney can give justice to all the possible stories in the Star Wars universe. I'd be fine with 2 Star Wars films a year. I think there is a market for it so long as we are thinking $500MM is a success as opposed to $1B every time out. Not every one will be a blockbuster. Some will be Infinity War, some will be Black Panther, some will be Ant Man or Thor. There is room in the Star Wars universe for smaller films and smaller stories.
> 
> What I really want though, is a live action TV series. I really enjoyed Rebels and I'm sad this is the last season, but it was an awkward series. The themes were probably too strong for most Disney channel kids and adults just don't gravitate toward too many cartoons. So 4 seasons is probably a pretty good run.
> 
> But a real series, on ABC or the new OTT service, that is where the universe can really be developed. 24 1 hour episodes a year and you have more film than all 3 trilogies will have put together. Just like I think the Clone Wars series did more to define the Jedi than all of the movies together, I think this kind of series could do more to define Star Wars than anything else. So while I'm happy to see them exploring 2 more trilogies outside the main line, I really want the tv show announcements.



fully agree with all of this - a series on the streaming service I think would be great and would be a big selling point for the service.  Part of me almost wishes that is what the announcement was, that the guys behind an incredible television series were going to be doing the Star Wars streaming series rather than more movies.  

Hopefully as they add more movies they let them take on their own feel and have different tones and styles to them.  I think that is what helps out with having multiple Marvel films a year, that they often feel different than each other even though in the same "universe" - probably one reason I like Rogue One so much in that it felt like a "different" Star Wars movie


----------



## rteetz

Iger does not reveal Toy Story Land opening date.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Iger does not reveal Toy Story Land opening date.



That puts Memorial Weekend Opening in doubt.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> *News*
> 
> David Benioff and D.B. Weiss, creators of the smash-hit, Emmy Award-winning television series _Game of Thrones_, will write and produce a new series of _Star Wars_ films.
> 
> These new films will be separate from both the episodic Skywalker saga and the recently-announced trilogy being developed by Rian Johnson, writer-director of _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_.
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/game-o...e-and-produce-a-new-series-of-star-wars-films
> 
> 
> so, um, more Star Wars


I just want good quality. I know people have opinions on TLJ and I’m skeptical of Solo, but you can make as many films as you want as long as they aren’t crap


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> I just want good quality. I know people have opinions on TLJ and I’m skeptical of Solo, but you can make as many films as you want as long as they aren’t crap



That is sort of how I feel about all the live action remakes Disney is doing ... I wish there was more original content but so far they have all been pretty decent quality so I am more ok with more of them if they are going to keep the quality up


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebrate Valentine’s Day by Making New Memories at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Concert Series Performers Announced for Seven Seas Food Festival


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   The Great LEGO Race Opens March 23 at LEGOLAND Florida Resort


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> Iger does not reveal Toy Story Land opening date.


Boo! I’m starting to worry about my late July trip. Never even contemplated it wouldn’t be open by THEN!
Haven’t been in 5 years and will be another 5 or so before we get back....


----------



## rteetz

closetmickey said:


> Boo! I’m starting to worry about my late July trip. Never even contemplated it wouldn’t be open by THEN!
> Haven’t been in 5 years and will be another 5 or so before we get back....


I'd have to think it would be open in July. I heard some rumblings about a possible June opening but nothing later than that.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is sort of how I feel about all the live action remakes Disney is doing ... I wish there was more original content but so far they have all been pretty decent quality so I am more ok with more of them if they are going to keep the quality up


People have said it a billion times over as to how vast the Star Wars universe is. I think if they give us compelling stories and characters they’ll have me invested for sure


----------



## Chef Louis

rteetz said:


>



This is interesting news. GOT is one of the best shows of all time, the cinematography, acting and story telling is all top notch. It will be interesting if they can stick the landing. The pacing has really ramped up since they got in front of the books, not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## rteetz

*D23 Expo Japan Line Up*

*Saturday, Feb. 10th, 2018*

Opening Ceremony
Lucas Film and Marvel Studio
Alan Menken Concert

*Sunday, Feb. 11th, 2018*

Tokyo Disney Resort 35th Anniversary
Walt Disney Studios

*Monday, Feb. 12th, 2018*

Disney Park's Magic
The Secret of Disney Dubbing

*Two special exhibitions *
"From Mickey mouse to Forever After" - A celebration of Mickey's 90 years on screen
"Tokyo Disney Resort 35th Anniversary Special Exhibition"

*Exclusive Merchandise*

Ambassador Hotel
"Magical Store"
Uniqlo Magic For All

Hotel MiraCosta 
Museum Shop

Maihama Amphitheater
Samantha Thavasa Group Shop

Tokyo Disney Resort
Satellite Shop/Disney Store


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Slinky Dog Dash will have on ride photo

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/slinky-dog-dash-roller-coaster-feature-ride-photo/


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Yep which was part of the reason they put a Tesla on it.



It was Elon Musk's personal original roadster. It was playing Bowie's Space Odyssey.


----------



## crazy4wdw

*Glen Keane to direct animated movie ‘Over the Moon’ for Netflix*

Glen Keane, former Disney animator, whose credits include The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, Pete's Dragon, and The Fox and the Hound will direct Pearl Studio’s animated “Over the Moon” as a world premiere film exclusively for Netflix.

http://variety.com/2018/film/awards/glen-keane-direct-animated-movie-over-the-moon-1202689347/

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/behind-screen/animator-glen-keane-helm-moon-pearl-studio-1082394


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> I'd have to think it would be open in July. I heard some rumblings about a possible June opening but nothing later than that.


Thanks. I heard similar from that CM- fingers crossed! And please keep us posted


----------



## mikepizzo

umichigan10 said:


> I just want good quality. I know people have opinions on TLJ and I’m skeptical of Solo, but you can make as many films as you want as long as they aren’t crap



You can make as many films as you want, even if they are crap, so long as people keep buying tickets.  

Did we need a "Taken 2" (I really wish they just named the film "Taken, Again").  Of course not, but when a film makes $226M on a $25M budget it's gonna happen.


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> *News*
> 
> David Benioff and D.B. Weiss, creators of the smash-hit, Emmy Award-winning television series _Game of Thrones_, will write and produce a new series of _Star Wars_ films.
> 
> These new films will be separate from both the episodic Skywalker saga and the recently-announced trilogy being developed by Rian Johnson, writer-director of _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_.
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/game-o...e-and-produce-a-new-series-of-star-wars-films
> 
> 
> so, um, more Star Wars


Maybe it's more George R. R. Martin than these guys--I've read the books but not seen all the television seasons--but I like the way the _Game of Thrones_ storyline does not shy away from killing off favorite characters now and again. Too many movies and TV shows tend to follow what I call _The Love Boat_ theme of having everything just work out nicely at the end.


----------



## vacationer1954

rteetz said:


> So then let’s have Iron Man put on a show in Japan.


Last time I checked, both Tony Stark and Peter Quill are Americans. Neither of them are, or ever were, Japanese. I personally would save such concerns for if they ever put unequivocally American characters in foreign pavilions.


----------



## LSLS

vacationer1954 said:


> Last time I checked, both Tony Stark and Peter Quill are Americans. Neither of them are, or ever were, Japanese. I personally would save such concerns for if they ever put unequivocally American characters in foreign pavilions.



Where is Gamora from?


----------



## vacationer1954

LSLS said:


> Where is Gamora from?


Not Japan.


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> But if you own two dozen bands - how often are you really "using" them.
> 
> I suppose it's no different than owning dozens of bracelets, except these can only be worn at one location. (Can't say I've seen anyone walking around Buffalo wearing a Magic Band.)



I use a band about 10 to 20 times a day here. About 75 to 100 days each year.

I guess over 1,000 times a year give or take. Since your asking.


----------



## mikepizzo

jade1 said:


> I use a band about 10 to 20 times a day here. About 75 to 100 days each year.
> 
> I guess over 1,000 times a year give or take. Since your asking.



You use a magic band 10 to 20 times a day outside of WDW property?  Just out of curiosity, what do you use them for?  We've used old magic bands as Christmas tree decorations, and to bind computer cords.


----------



## jade1

mikepizzo said:


> You use a magic band 10 to 20 times a day outside of WDW property?  Just out of curiosity, what do you use them for?  We've used old magic bands as Christmas tree decorations, and to bind computer cords.



Many onsite stays, but even off property, parking, gate entry (often hopping), 3 to 6 fp and ride photos.

And that's just actual "use", nothing about wearing something different on occasion for the day. Like mentioned bracelets that do absolutely nothing.

Heck even my fitbit has different bands.


----------



## skier_pete

OK - so I just want to say this about the whole Gaurdians of the Galaxy dance party - things like this tend to not bother me at all because they are temporary. They want some extra entertainment in Epcot during the summer, they decided not to go with moldy oldie's "Sounds of the Summer" concerts, and instead tie into their future GotG ride in Future World. However, the choice is to put it in the covered area in World Showcase or out in the hot sun in Future World plaza, it makes way more sense to put it in World Showcase. It's going to be there for 2.5 months and then it's gone.  It's not even worth the argument. (Which is why I stayed out of it until now, but it keeps dragging on...) 


jade1 said:


> I use a band about 10 to 20 times a day here. About 75 to 100 days each year.
> 
> I guess over 1,000 times a year give or take. Since your asking.



So are you saying your a local that goes to the parks all the time? OK - there's a little more argument there for mulitple bands. Myself - most years I get 9 park days. This "year" (Nov 2017-Oct 2018) we'll actually be getting close to 25. I did order a 2nd "free' MB, but my wife said "Why do I need two?"  I guess we just don't think of them as fashion accessories. More as tools to accomplish a goal.


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> So are you saying your a local that goes to the parks all the time? OK - there's a little more argument there for mulitple bands. Myself - most years I get 9 park days. This "year" (Nov 2017-Oct 2018) we'll actually be getting close to 25. I did order a 2nd "free' MB, but my wife said "Why do I need two?"  I guess we just don't think of them as fashion accessories. More as tools to accomplish a goal.



Nope, live and work in MPLS. Just come down a lot.

Simply answering how often we use the bands as asked.

If it's minimum 500, or 1,000 or 1,500 hits over 75 to 100 park days per year-I suppose it's up to the individual if they want one gray band the whole time, or a change of "Disney" pace or not.

I'm in no position to judge. Then again I'm always for more choices.


----------



## LSLS

vacationer1954 said:


> Not Japan.



Rteetz was saying if we don't care about characters having a semblance of the country they are in then you might as well do put Iron Man in Japan.  Gamora is going to be a part of a dance party in the American Pavilion.  Why would that not hurt theming but Iron Man in Japan would?


----------



## mikepizzo

jade1 said:


> Many onsite stays, but even off property, parking, gate entry (often hopping), 3 to 6 fp and ride photos.
> 
> And that's just actual "use", nothing about wearing something different on occasion for the day. Like mentioned bracelets that do absolutely nothing.
> 
> Heck even my fitbit has different bands.



Ah, my mistake. Besides wearing them an an accessory and using them for what they are intended, I thought you had another use for them.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Ah, my mistake. Besides wearing them an an accessory and using them for what they are intended, I thought you had another use for them.


When people have a lot of them they’ll use them as garland for their Christmas tree....


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> When people have a lot of them they’ll use them as garland for their Christmas tree....



Yup, been there, done that


----------



## jade1

mikepizzo said:


> Ah, my mistake. Besides wearing them an an accessory and using them for what they are intended, I thought you had another use for them.



No problem at all. No other use whatsoever,  and I don't have a couple dozen of the "cool" ones, but some along with way to many "check in" colored ones.

However I can totally see why guests buy the cool ones, just looking around at the phone covers people have here, and the shirts, jackets, shorts, shoes, sandals,  hats etc, how could this be surprising to anyone I have no idea.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> When people have a lot of them they’ll use them as garland for their Christmas tree....


Haha I'm using that logic tonight with my husband. We will see how that plays out...i really want that new dooney mb. Hopefully it hits the app soon.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Beloved Annual Merchandise Collection Returns to Disney Parks with Fresh New Look


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: First Disney Parks Exclusive OtterBox Phone Case Released


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Beloved Annual Merchandise Collection Returns to Disney Parks with Fresh New Look


I must be weird or something, because I prefer non-dated items...  I can just imagine my souvenir spending if more of those really cute designs didn't have a date on them...


----------



## JETSDAD

jlundeen said:


> I must be weird or something, because I prefer non-dated items...  I can just imagine my souvenir spending if more of those really cute designs didn't have a date on them...


Same here.  We won't buy dated merchandise.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> When people have a lot of them they’ll use them as garland for their Christmas tree....



Or I see people using them as countdown chains - link them all together and take one off each day until it is time for your trip

I have about 20 all together between plain ones from on site stays and character ones I have bought.  Definitely don't "use" them much but they are fun collectibles and even if I only use them once or twice that is more than most collectibles so what's the harm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> I must be weird or something, because I prefer non-dated items...  I can just imagine my souvenir spending if more of those really cute designs didn't have a date on them...



depends on the item - like an ornament or picture frame it makes sense.  Or if it was an anniversary of a park (I have some 35th anniversay EPCOT stuff).  But I definitely get not wanting a bunch of shirt with 2012 on them or whatever


----------



## vacationer1954

LSLS said:


> Why would that not hurt theming but Iron Man in Japan would?


Because presumably Star-Lord, an American, will be there.


----------



## rteetz

vacationer1954 said:


> Because presumably Star-Lord, an American, will be there.


So because he's an American that makes it okay....

Boo from Monsters Inc. is American should we have a Monsters Inc. dance party or attraction in the America Pavilion next?


----------



## vacationer1954

rteetz said:


> So because he's an American that makes it okay....


Yes.

I've never seen Boo's address posted.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

vacationer1954 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I've never seen Boo's address posted.



well, we've never seen StarLord's - plus, at most he is 1/2 American and 1/2 alien - so he better only be participating 1/2 the time then in the dance party 


Seriously though, while I would prefer it be in Future World, I don' see this as a huge deal, especially as it is just supposed to be a fun, temporary thing for the summer.  Could even be that they are all visiting Earth and wanted to celebrate with all their new friends from around the world and where better to do that then the part of WDW that celebrates all of the world!!!! (well, mostly North America, Europe, and Asia, but still)


----------



## vacationer1954

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, we've never seen StarLord's


I believe it was Missouri. Maybe St. Louis, or St. Charles, one or the other.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: First Disney Parks Exclusive OtterBox Phone Case Released



I would buy this in a heartbeat if they released it for the X (or the other Disney Otterbox releases). I hope they release a few at some point, but that doesn't seem within the scope of the collaboration.


----------



## amalone1013

jlundeen said:


> I must be weird or something, because I prefer non-dated items...  I can just imagine my souvenir spending if more of those really cute designs didn't have a date on them...


Same here, especially clothing... I think because now that my size doesn't change, I don't want to advertise that my shirt is 10 years old...


----------



## rteetz

vacationer1954 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I've never seen Boo's address posted.


So I have to ask then what does theme mean to you? I am not trying to be rude or anything just genuinely curious. I don't see how this thematically fits whatsoever. Just because Starlord was an American does not make it thematically appropriate in my opinion especially when other members of this dance party are not American.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Channel Begins Development on Live-Action 'Kim Possible' Film

I watched Kim Possible when I was young but maybe I am missing something. Do kids today even know who Kim Possible is?


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Channel Begins Development on Live-Action 'Kim Possible' Film
> 
> I watched Kim Possible when I was young but maybe I am missing something. Do kids today even know who Kim Possible is?



My teenagers (18 and 16) watched it when they were little and as a parent, I found it one of the more tolerable shows to have on in the background. My younger 2 (11 and under) really don't know anything about it except what they've heard us say over the years.


----------



## Phicinfan

mikepizzo said:


> You can make as many films as you want, even if they are crap, so long as people keep buying tickets.
> 
> Did we need a "Taken 2" (I really wish they just named the film "Taken, Again").  Of course not, but when a film makes $226M on a $25M budget it's gonna happen.


Aw, I liked all the Taken movies - of course I am a huge Liam Neeson fan though.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> My teenagers (18 and 16) watched it when they were little and as a parent, I found it one of the more tolerable shows to have on in the background. My younger 2 (11 and under) really don't know anything about it except what they've heard us say over the years.


Yeah exactly, I liked it when I was little but I am not sure kids todays would know who she is as they don't play reruns or anything anymore.


----------



## jknezek

I've also heard Phineas and Ferb may be coming back. Can't find the source however. My kids really liked watching the old episodes this past year but have run out and moved on already. The beauty of Netflix...


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> So I have to ask then what does theme mean to you? I am not trying to be rude or anything just genuinely curious. I don't see how this thematically fits whatsoever. Just because Starlord was an American does not make it thematically appropriate in my opinion especially when other members of this dance party are not American.


I'll take a shot at answering what theme means to me...

I love how each country in WSC is different - architecture, foliage, culture, food, stores.  I also love how when you leave one "country" there is a natural, well thought-out barrier before arriving at another "country".  The theme of each country is to give a "flavor" of that country, or part of the world, rather than actually trying to replace an actual visit to that place.  Perhaps more kids have had their curiosity wetted to learn more about the scandinavian countries because of Frozen, but just being exposed to some of the buildings and performers at least has an impact, I think.

One big difference for me between Disney and Universal (other than the obvious thrill-ride vs. various types of entertainment), is theming.  When you walk though Universal, you leave one "land" and immediately enter another.  Not better or worse, but different.  

To me, that difference at Disney is the attention to the theme of whatever area you are in - the attention to detail - the "seeing what they want you to see" rather than the background we all know it really there... the ability to be able to suspend reality and be immersed in the magic, even for a tiny slice of time.  

That's theming...to me anyway.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Crystal Arts Behind Scrims During Exterior Refurbishment (February 2018)


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
Disney announced that The American Idol Experience was coming to Hollywood Studios on this day in 2007.


----------



## Phicinfan

let me throw this out there, and see how often I have to duck... 

The ONLY reason I can see them putting this outside the American Pavillion is to be an advertisement and draw to go to FW.  Does it fit, no.  Should it be moved to somewhere else, say IN FW sure.  But if you are pushing a new IP, and you want to get as much movement on it as you can, putting something on the other side of the lake isn't a terrible idea.  I think you will see more traffic coming through the international gate now with the Gondola coming, at least for a its shiny new opening.  So having some tie in to help folks get excited on the new big E attraction(not saying its an E.....) this would be one way to do it.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Gondola mechanics starting to be installed

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photo-fir...earing-completion-disneys-pop-century-resort/


----------



## jknezek

Phicinfan said:


> let me throw this out there, and see how often I have to duck...
> 
> The ONLY reason I can see them putting this outside the American Pavillion is to be an advertisement and draw to go to FW.  Does it fit, no.  Should it be moved to somewhere else, say IN FW sure.  But if you are pushing a new IP, and you want to get as much movement on it as you can, putting something on the other side of the lake isn't a terrible idea.  I think you will see more traffic coming through the international gate now with the Gondola coming, at least for a its shiny new opening.  So having some tie in to help folks get excited on the new big E attraction(not saying its an E.....) this would be one way to do it.


Except that the Guardians coaster isn't expected to be done until when? And this misplaced dance party is only good through this summer. I just don't really see how it would be very effective as a promotion this summer. "Everybody dance to the 70s/80s music, and when you're done, go see the construction boards around our eventual new home!"


----------



## SJMajor67

Black Panther reviews are 100% fresh on Rotten Tomatoes

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/black_panther_2018


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> So I have to ask then what does theme mean to you? I am not trying to be rude or anything just genuinely curious. I don't see how this thematically fits whatsoever. Just because Starlord was an American does not make it thematically appropriate in my opinion especially when other members of this dance party are not American.


I have been thinking about it because it annoys me too but my guess is the thinking is we can have cheap bands play old classics or we can have our IP characters dancing to the same music but the recordered (better) version


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Except that the Guardians coaster isn't expected to be done until when? And this misplaced dance party is only good through this summer. I just don't really see how it would be very effective as a promotion this summer. "Everybody dance to the 70s/80s music, and when you're done, go see the construction boards around our eventual new home!"


2021 for Guardians


----------



## Candlelady

MissGina5 said:


> I have been thinking about it because it annoys me too but my guess is the thinking is we can have cheap bands play old classics or we can have our IP characters dancing to the same music but the recordered (better) version



This is what I don't get...why would I want to sit and watch characters dance?   
Rather watch a live band play live music, otherwise it's just listening to the radio.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MissGina5 said:


> I have been thinking about it because it annoys me too but my guess is the thinking is we can have cheap bands play old classics or we can have our IP characters dancing to the same music but *the recordered (better) version*


For *this* reason alone, I'm all for it!  That, and its temporary nature. 

Then again, I might have a harder time convincing myself that I am in colonial America for the minute and a half it takes me to speed by if aliens are on stage... ... 

But seriously, what's more American than cashing in on world-famous IP created by Americans??


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Candlelady said:


> This is what I don't get...why would I want to sit and watch characters dance?
> Rather watch a live band play live music, otherwise it's just listening to the radio.


Because the band is AW-FUL!


----------



## MissGina5

Candlelady said:


> This is what I don't get...why would I want to sit and watch characters dance?
> Rather watch a live band play live music, otherwise it's just listening to the radio.


youre dancing with them sorta?!


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Reimagining the Future of Disney’s Hollywood Studios: First look at Toy Story Land’s Alien Swirling Saucers


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Channel Begins Development on Live-Action 'Kim Possible' Film
> 
> I watched Kim Possible when I was young but maybe I am missing something. Do kids today even know who Kim Possible is?



Our daughter is 13 and she got into Kim Possible after it went off the air. She actually dressed as Kim Possible for MNSSHP in 2010 when she was 7. She still watches the show on occasion (we have some episodes on the DVR). My guess is that the kids that loved this show are in the 13-25 age group now, and therefore not a terrible age to target a live action movie - though if it's specifically a Disney Channel TV movie maybe that's too old. There's a good chance my DD would watch it though!


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Reimagining the Future of Disney’s Hollywood Studios: First look at Toy Story Land’s Alien Swirling Saucers


Interesting note inside: Disney's Hollywood Studios name will remain the same for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Willow1213

rteetz said:


> Interesting note inside: Disney's Hollywood Studios name will remain the same for the foreseeable future.


Very interesting. I don't remember Disney having this direct of a response to the rumor mills in the past.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

13,000+ Pounds of Clothing Donations Come from Walt Disney World Marathon Participants

Proud to say about 2-3 pounds were mine.


----------



## rteetz

Willow1213 said:


> Very interesting. I don't remember Disney having this direct of a response to the rumor mills in the past.


Likely because some larger sites were picking up on the rumors.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I never understood the need to change the name, honestly.  And the ones proposed were awful.  I hope they just leave it the same.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Phicinfan said:


> let me throw this out there, and see how often I have to duck...
> 
> The ONLY reason I can see them putting this outside the American Pavillion is to be an advertisement and draw to go to FW.  Does it fit, no.  Should it be moved to somewhere else, say IN FW sure.  But if you are pushing a new IP, and you want to get as much movement on it as you can, putting something on the other side of the lake isn't a terrible idea.  I think you will see more traffic coming through the international gate now with the Gondola coming, at least for a its shiny new opening.  So having some tie in to help folks get excited on the new big E attraction(not saying its an E.....) this would be one way to do it.



Ha! No need to duck - this is definitely one possibility. To me I feel like it's just something they are adding for the summer to have something "for the kids to do" around Epcot. At least the Princesses/character meets around World Showcase are in a more direct way related to the country they are located in (e.g. their movies take place in those locations even if the movies are fiction). I'm with Ryan on this one - having Guardians of the Galaxy dance party in World Showcase just doesn't fit the theme of world showcase. Disney is usually way better at this.  At least other Dance parties seem to fit within the theme of the areas where they are held (e.g. at AK the two dance parties are culturally relevant to the sections where they happen). It is just going to seem totally out of place in World Showcase...and just past the traditional Japanese drummers are the Guardians of the Galaxy? For me it will take away from what I like about wandering around World Showcase. I'm sure for others they will love it.

I think people tend to have this impression that kids aren't going to like World Showcase or will find it boring so maybe this is an attempt to address that feeling for people and to encourage people with families to take the time to tour World Showcase. Most of the families I've talked to the kids love World Showcase and don't find it boring at all.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I never understood the need to change the name, honestly.  And the ones proposed were awful.  I hope they just leave it the same.


Well Bob Iger said at one of the investor meetings that the name would change. Then you had a survey come out about possible new names. Many expected they would just drop the studios part as it is no longer a studio.


----------



## skier_pete

Candlelady said:


> This is what I don't get...why would I want to sit and watch characters dance?
> Rather watch a live band play live music, otherwise it's just listening to the radio.



Um...pretty sure this is for kids - not for the adults. The dance parties in tomorrowland with Stich or Zootopia characters, do you ask the same question? "Why do they have characters having a dance party."  These things are designed so the kids can hop around and the parents (maybe) can sit and listen to music. 

I haven't really seen it mentioned - but as a point, the Guardians are showing up in the Avengers movie in May - so it's even relevant to a movie that will be in current release. 

Personally, I'd love to see it be there until labor day just to see it. I think it could be fun. 



rteetz said:


> Interesting note inside: Disney's Hollywood Studios name will remain the same for the foreseeable future.



That's an interesting quote. "Foreseeable future" is a bit of a weasel-term, though. That implies that there are no plans in the works at all, which seems unlikely considering the CEO at one time stated that the park would be renamed. So either they have gone back on that completely - or they've decided to just sit on the announcement for a while longer.

Personally, to me the name is just fine. The park is basically entirely based on items that involve movies, TV and Music. Unlike the other parks which have some level of non-IP basis. So - yeah, keeping the Hollywood Studios name would be OK - though I've always though Disney's Hollywood Adventure would be more appropriate now.


----------



## MissGina5

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Reimagining the Future of Disney’s Hollywood Studios: First look at Toy Story Land’s Alien Swirling Saucers


OMG I want to get chosen by the claw! That ride sounds cooler than I imagined it tbh


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Beloved Annual Merchandise Collection Returns to Disney Parks with Fresh New Look


"Beloved"??? I HATE the annual stuff and most of the people I know who go down more than 1 time do too. I wish they'd put more stuff out for the Big 5 and generally better stuff than the mostly annual stuff that is out now.


----------



## Gusey

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Reimagining the Future of Disney’s Hollywood Studios: First look at Toy Story Land’s Alien Swirling Saucers


Didn't realise the aliens would be so big


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Well Bob Iger said at one of the investor meetings that the name would change. Then you had a survey come out about possible new names. Many expected they would just drop the studios part as it is no longer a studio.


Yes, I do recall all of that -- those survey names were terrible.  Never made sense to me personally.


----------



## vacationer1954

rteetz said:


> So I have to ask then what does theme mean to you?


Yes.



Phicinfan said:


> The ONLY reason I can see them putting this outside the American Pavillion is to be an advertisement and draw to go to FW.  Does it fit, no.


Kind of like the Candlelight Processional.


----------



## rteetz

vacationer1954 said:


> Yes.


Yes to what?


----------



## vacationer1954

rteetz said:


> Yes to what?


Theme is meaningful to me. I've already discussed how I see it is as much in theme there as other offerings there.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> Interesting note inside: Disney's Hollywood Studios name will remain the same for the foreseeable future.


Grain of salt folks - with TSL opening 2018, and SWL and Mickey opening 2019 - I bet forseeable future isn't all that long.  Can't get more vague than that.....


----------



## fatmanatee

Phicinfan said:


> Grain of salt folks - with TSL opening 2018, and SWL and Mickey opening 2019 - I bet forseeable future isn't all that long.  Can't get more vague than that.....


Depends, but they may have heard the reactions to the rumored names. I'm totally down with a name change but so far the rumored options... woof.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> Didn't realise the aliens would be so big



I really wish this ride had a different name as the abbreviation for it isn't the most family friendly ... and comments like the above make me think of that song that starts with "I like big ...." and I cannot lie


----------



## TheMaxRebo

fatmanatee said:


> Depends, but they may have heard the reactions to the rumored names. I'm totally down with a name change but so far the rumored options... woof.



Yup - and why they put out things like the survey and maybe even "leak" the selected name, etc - see what reaction is.  If everyone loved it then maybe it is a different statement from Disney


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> I really wish this ride had a different name as the abbreviation for it isn't the most family friendly ... and comments like the above make me think of that song that starts with "I like big ...." and I cannot lie


Id just call it Aliens or Saucer Spin not both together lol


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I really wish this ride had a different name as the abbreviation for it isn't the most family friendly ... and comments like the above make me think of that song that starts with "I like big ...." and I cannot lie


Its the Claw!  simple enough


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I really wish this ride had a different name as the abbreviation for it isn't the most family friendly ... and comments like the above make me think of that song that starts with "I like big ...." and I cannot lie



Didn't think about this, but we are all going to get suspended when talking about the A.S.S. Especially considering the A.S.S. is a whip ride.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I know that it was discussed at some point, but wondering if I missed any conclusion: do we know yet how tiering will work with the new TSL rides?


----------



## Flyerjab

TheMaxRebo said:


> I really wish this ride had a different name as the abbreviation for it isn't the most family friendly ... and comments like the above make me think of that song that starts with "I like big ...." and I cannot lie



I think that this ride, seeing some more of the concept art, looks cooler than I imagined it would.  I really feel that this addition is going to be great for families.  I think it looks fantastic.


----------



## DizFanFamily

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 13,000+ Pounds of Clothing Donations Come from Walt Disney World Marathon Participants
> 
> Proud to say about 2-3 pounds were mine.


does that weight include the sweat, or after they were cleaned


----------



## BigRed98

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I know that it was discussed at some point, but wondering if I missed any conclusion: do we know yet how tiering will work with the new TSL rides?



We don’t but there has been some speculation on it. I personally think that Slinky Dog Dash will be Tier 1 until SWGE opens up and Alien Swirling Saucers will be tier 2.


----------



## Candlelady

********** said:


> Um...pretty sure this is for kids - not for the adults. The dance parties in tomorrowland with Stich or Zootopia characters, do you ask the same question? "Why do they have characters having a dance party."  These things are designed so the kids can hop around and the parents (maybe) can sit and listen to music.
> 
> I haven't really seen it mentioned - but as a point, the Guardians are showing up in the Avengers movie in May - so it's even relevant to a movie that will be in current release.
> 
> Personally, I'd love to see it be there until labor day just to see it. I think it could be fun.



Gee, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> I really wish this ride had a different name as the abbreviation for it isn't the most family friendly ... and comments like the above make me think of that song that starts with "I like big ...." and I cannot lie



Can't use that abbreviation anyeways as All Star Sports already gets called that name.....


----------



## skier_pete

Flyerjab said:


> I think that this ride, seeing some more of the concept art, looks cooler than I imagined it would.  I really feel that this addition is going to be great for families.  I think it looks fantastic.



Don't know if you've ridden the Mater ride out at DCA, but this is more or less a clone. The ride is super-fun IMO - and I think this theme will be pretty fun too. It's obvious a "slight" ride - similar to the tea cups, but I think much more fun as you don't get as ill from spinning.



BigRed98 said:


> We don’t but there has been some speculation on it. I personally think that Slinky Dog Dash will be Tier 1 until SWGE opens up and Alien Swirling Saucers will be tier 2.



I suspect we will see a change in the Tier at DHS - my guess is until Galaxy's Edge/Mickey Minnie opens we could end up seeing a TSL tier (which would include the three TSL rides) and an "everything else" tier, where similar to Animal Kingdom you get to pick one of the Pandora rides and then pick 2 of the "other" rides. The interesting thing is this could leave a lot of TSM slots open, as people would likely prefer to FP the new rides over TSM.

Long term I think you are right - Slinky Dog ends up as a Tier 1 and The Claw ends up as a Tier 2. The Claw is also going to be a pretty low capacity ride (mad tea party has a ride capacity of only 850 per hour, versus say 7DMT which is 1650 per hour) so even though Slinky Dog will likely be more popular you will actually get some pretty long lines at both these rides. (And The Claw might actually be a tougher FP get with the very limited capacity.)

Edit: It is possible the Claw will have more capacity than the teacups as assuming a duplicate of Mater there may be something like 24 cars, whereas I think there are only around 16 teacups, so I could be off here. TSM has a pretty high capacity now with 3 tracks, so it will be interesting to see how they handle the tiers at opening.


----------



## rteetz

DizFanFamily said:


> does that weight include the sweat, or after they were cleaned


There wasn’t much sweat happening with how cold it was.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Can't use that abbreviation anyeways as All Star Sports already gets called that name.....



Combing them could get you in troubl
"Ok, but we gotta ride the a.s.s. Fast so we can get back to the a.s.s."


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I really wish this ride had a different name as the abbreviation for it isn't the most family friendly ... and comments like the above make me think of that song that starts with "I like big ...." and I cannot lie


AS2 is what we are using on the Toy Story Thread


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

For All-Star Sports I see it abbreviated as ASSP (or sometimes ASSp). I don't think I've seen the other abbreviation mentioned.


----------



## MissGina5

Tigger's ally said:


> Can't use that abbreviation anyeways as All Star Sports already gets called that name.....


its ok that resort is more suited to the acronym anyway


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate 'Fat Tuesday' with Maria and Enzo's Ristorante at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Port Canaveral Accepts $8 Million Grant for Roadway Project


----------



## rafiki

********** said:


> Didn't think about this, but we are all going to get suspended when talking about the A.S.S. Especially considering the A.S.S. is a whip ride.



Hmmm, maybe the "Fifty Shades" ride?


----------



## skier_pete

rafiki said:


> Hmmm, maybe the "Fifty Shades" ride?


I was considering that joke but decided it was too punishing. 

I'll be here all week, try the veal!


----------



## rafiki

********** said:


> I was considering that joke but decided it was too punishing.



Can't let you dominate all of the humor.
(Tag, your turn)


----------



## mcd2745

After all of Toy Story Land opens...anyone think either the Slinky Do Coaster or A/S/S will reach the popularity level of TS&MM?


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Channel Begins Development on Live-Action 'Kim Possible' Film
> 
> I watched Kim Possible when I was young but maybe I am missing something. Do kids today even know who Kim Possible is?




So...to promote this, would they change the 'Agent P World Showcase Adventure' back to a "Kim Possible" theme?


----------



## rteetz

mcd2745 said:


> After all of Toy Story Land opens...anyone think either the Slinky Do Coaster or A/S/S will reach the popularity level of TS&MM?


It will at first probably due to it being new but long term no.


----------



## jknezek

mcd2745 said:


> So...to promote this, would they change the 'Agent P World Showcase Adventure' back to a "Kim Possible" theme?


Aren't they rethemeing it to Duck tales now?


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Aren't they rethemeing it to Duck tales now?


That was a rumor.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Not sure anyone has had to book FP but I checked under a friends and TSMM is showing for April 8th I book mine Saturday so will be interested to see if that continues


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> Yes the rumored hotel is supposed to have monorail access.



Whoa!!!


----------



## rteetz

FinnsMom7 said:


> Not sure anyone has had to book FP but I checked under a friends and TSMM is showing for April 8th I book mine Saturday so will be interested to see if that continues


April 9th is the first day it is not supposed to have FP so tomorrow we should know for sure.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Concert Series Performers Announced for Seven Seas Food Festival



Huey Lewis!  Awesome!


----------



## Fantasia79

Fellow space/Tesla nerds.  Here’s a livestream from the Tesla launched into space


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Brayden claims to have an exclusive imagineer’s instagram. Anyone know how legit tho is? He had posted other videos with images that convince me but I was wondering whether or not anyone has heard of this source. Also, have any of y’all heard about these porgs, cars, Mary poppies and more?If I’m being completely honest, I do believe him but am I wrong to? What do you guys think?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mr. Mickey said:


> Brayden claims to have an exclusive imagineer’s instagram. Anyone know how legit tho is? He had posted other videos with images that convince me but I was wondering whether or not anyone has heard of this source. Also, have any of y’all heard about these porgs, cars, Mary poppies and more?If I’m being completely honest, I do believe him but am I wrong to? What do you guys think?



Many of us are skeptical - no way a real imagineers could post what this person is and not get fired.  Also, most imagineers work on a very focused project so unlikely one person would be so in the know on so many different things

To me either it is fake or Disney is using it to leak out breadcrumbs - but you never know


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Mickey said:


> Brayden claims to have an exclusive imagineer’s instagram. Anyone know how legit tho is? He had posted other videos with images that convince me but I was wondering whether or not anyone has heard of this source. Also, have any of y’all heard about these porgs, cars, Mary poppies and more?If I’m being completely honest, I do believe him but am I wrong to? What do you guys think?


Not a fan of these videos. I think this Brayden character is getting too caught up in this.


----------



## FinnsMom7

rteetz said:


> April 9th is the first day it is not supposed to have FP so tomorrow we should know for sure.


Oh sorry I thought it was 7th I got excited


----------



## Mr. Mickey

TheMaxRebo said:


> Many of us are skeptical - no way a real imagineers could post what this person is and not get fired.  Also, most imagineers work on a very focused project so unlikely one person would be so in the know on so many different things
> 
> To me either it is fake or Disney is using it to leak out breadcrumbs - but you never know



Very good point, I didn’t think of that, I guess it’s just the optimist in me that wants to believe it


----------



## Mr. Mickey

rteetz said:


> Not a fan of these videos. I think this Brayden character is getting too caught up in this.



Some of this stuff does seem pretty (how do I say legit without saying legit) lol anyway part of it is just too good to be true. I mean do you think any part of it has some truth?


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Mickey said:


> Some of this stuff does seem pretty (how do I say legit without saying legit) lol anyway part of it is just too good to be true. I mean do you think any part of it has some truth?


So far everything has been pretty much rehashing existing rumors. If this alleged imagineer was real he would have things not already rumored. For example today's Mary Poppins attraction rumor has existed for quite a while.


----------



## Bay Max

I don’t believe it, nor have I heard this rumor before, but...

https://www.inquisitr.com/opinion/4...placing-its-a-small-world-for-a-tangled-ride/


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> I don’t believe it, nor have I heard this rumor before, but...
> 
> https://www.inquisitr.com/opinion/4...placing-its-a-small-world-for-a-tangled-ride/


Inquisitr apparently doesn't do their research.... Viral Disney is a fake news site.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wildlife Wednesday: Imagineers Donate Personal Art to International Rhino Foundation Auction


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Actress Laura Dern Visits Star Wars Launch Bay at Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Disney Shares Additional Details About the 2018 Flower & Garden Festival


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Not a fan of these videos. I think this Brayden character is getting too caught up in this.


I could picture you wrinkling your nose in disgust as you typed this


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> Inquisitr apparently doesn't do their research.... Viral Disney is a fake news site.



Ahhhh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> I could picture you wrinkling your nose in disgust as you typed this



Clearly we need a @rteetz vs Brayden  in some type of "Battle of the Network Stars" competition


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Clearly we need a @rteetz vs Brayden  in some type of "Battle of the Network Stars" competition



I pitch a foot race - @rteetz for the win!!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
An interesting article on what could be an Imagineers last ride on Space Mountain

https://www.dailynews.com/2018/02/0...e-person-the-guy-who-designed-space-mountain/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently CMs are leaving Shanghai

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/good-cast-members-leaving-shanghai-disney-resort/


----------



## rteetz

TSMM is officially not available starting April 9th for FP+.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently CMs are leaving Shanghai
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/good-cast-members-leaving-shanghai-disney-resort/



Probably some good tips for the stateside parks as well - or, any company really.  Especially: "This connects to the second reason: passion is more important than experience. Disney should attach more value to Cast Members that enjoy working in the resort instead of employees with a nine to five attitude."


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently CMs are leaving Shanghai
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/good-cast-members-leaving-shanghai-disney-resort/


That's very interesting really hadn't thought of the culture difference in that aspect. Props to those CMs who were mult-lingual like that.

It is however like many jobs out there..while there are bad employees for sure or ones who just do the least they can..leadership can be a very big issue.


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently CMs are leaving Shanghai
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/good-cast-members-leaving-shanghai-disney-resort/



Doesn't surprise me, middle management are the ones I find least invested in Disney


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look back on the original concept for the Boathouse 

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2018/02/pi-update-original-boathouse.html?m=1


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently CMs are leaving Shanghai
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/good-cast-members-leaving-shanghai-disney-resort/



Very interesting...and disappointing. I was hoping they were leaving because the skills they learned were so valuable that CMs were being hired away for better jobs. And maybe they are, but the article just didn’t provide that reason. If true, Disney definitely needs to take note because in the end, it’s the guest service that makes it stand out among the rest.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wrinkle in Time preview begins tomorrow 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...rinkle-in-time-sneak-peek-begins-tomorrow.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Princess themed spirit jerseys 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/new-princess-spirit-jerseys-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney After Hours continues to sell out 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/dis...-disney-after-hours-continues-to-sell-out.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/magic-kingdom-update-construction.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Paddlefish offering happy hour this month

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/paddlefish-offering-happy-hour-beer-special-month-long/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wrinkle in Time preview begins tomorrow
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...rinkle-in-time-sneak-peek-begins-tomorrow.htm



I hate these previews. I understand why Disney does it but Walt deserves to have a film about him to be shown all the time.


----------



## Roxyfire

BigRed98 said:


> I hate these previews. I understand why Disney does it but Walt deserves to have a film about him to be shown all the time.



I really enjoyed seeing it last time we went. But it is also one of those things you see once and maybe not again. Not that I think the "average" guest even realizes it's there.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Princess themed spirit jerseys
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/new-princess-spirit-jerseys-walt-disney-world/


I wish they would make ones without the WDW on the back. I don't like that style of shirt (and it's *everywhere* you go that is touristy for the last couple of years) because I wear my hair down and it covers the whole thing. Plus I don't want to buy something where the main thing is on the back. I love the theme just wish they would do multiple styles.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

BigRed98 said:


> I hate these previews. I understand why Disney does it but Walt deserves to have a film about him to be shown all the time.


I wish they would have two theaters: 1 for Walt and 1 for previews.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney After Hours continues to sell out
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/dis...-disney-after-hours-continues-to-sell-out.htm



This is not good for those that don't want to pay $40 per hour per person to be in the theme parks. It likely means shorter standard hours and probably continued degradation of the EMH benefit.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ticket increases are coming Feb. 11th. No word on specifics but some tickets will increase by double digits.


----------



## MamaBelle4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ticket increases are coming Feb. 11th. No word on specifics but some tickets will increase by double digits.


If you get your tickets through the VA (not military salute, just regular military discount), does that change immediately too or is it like UT that it changes once their current stock runs out?


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ticket increases are coming Feb. 11th. No word on specifics but some tickets will increase by double digits.


I’m most concerned about Disneyland AP prices.


----------



## rteetz

MamaBelle4 said:


> If you get your tickets through the VA (not military salute, just regular military discount), does that change immediately too or is it like UT that it changes once their current stock runs out?


I believe military tickets went up at the beginning of the year or something. Those are typically separate from this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ticket increases are coming Feb. 11th. No word on specifics but some tickets will increase by double digits.



great, we have a potential trip we are thinking of but not sure so guess we need to get thinking more and think about when to get tickets.   Also contemplating at least some of us getting annual passes so need to look into that


----------



## MamaBelle4

rteetz said:


> I believe military tickets went up at the beginning of the year or something. Those are typically separate from this.


Okay, thanks!


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ticket increases are coming Feb. 11th. No word on specifics but some tickets will increase by double digits.



Bleh. We have a trip end of Jan '19. Really wish I could buy tickets before this increase...


----------



## rteetz

MamaBelle4 said:


> Okay, thanks!


Unfortunately I was wrong. According to this they do usually increase with the general ticket increase. I thought I read otherwise previously. 

http://www.militarydisneytips.com/b...e-increases-affect-military-ticket-discounts/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I am sure there is a dedicated thread about this but thought quicker to just ask it here ... if I buy annual passes now, before the prices go up, but don't go until the summer, I get the year from the date we activate, not the date we buy the passes, correct?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure there is a dedicated thread about this but thought quicker to just ask it here ... if I buy annual passes now, before the prices go up, but don't go until the summer, I get the year from the date we activate, not the date we buy the passes, correct?


Correct you AP starts when you activate it. I bought mine in October I think and didn’t activate until January. It’s good until next January.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
The one and only Disney California Adventure opens on this date in 2001!


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> The one and only Disney California Adventure opens on this date in 2001!


And my first visit to DCA was 17 years and some days ago during AP previews. The only thing I remember from the previews was that nearly every major ride had a 2 hour wait.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New treats in Pandora

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/review-ni...-pandora-world-avatar-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New treats in Pandora
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/review-ni...-pandora-world-avatar-disneys-animal-kingdom/



rum could help the night blossom as it was pretty darn sweet


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New treats in Pandora
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/review-ni...-pandora-world-avatar-disneys-animal-kingdom/



They have bear claws now. I love bear claws or shall I say viperwolf claws.


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ticket increases are coming Feb. 11th. No word on specifics but some tickets will increase by double digits.



I fully expected a double digit rise. Then I'd probably expect another just before Star Wars land opens and a 3rd time before the 50th. I imagine we will be at the $150 a day barrier


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Marvel Studios is celebrating 10 years

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...lass-photo/amp/#click=https://t.co/dlAqI5VvAF


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ticket increases are coming Feb. 11th. No word on specifics but some tickets will increase by double digits.



Need to put some pressure on BIL to give us his wedding weekend schedule, so we know if we want 3 or 4 day Disneyland tickets...

If his wedding was at the end of the year, I'd probably just eat the increase because he might not have details yet. But his wedding is 8 weeks from tomorrow...


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure there is a dedicated thread about this but thought quicker to just ask it here ... if I buy annual passes now, before the prices go up, but don't go until the summer, I get the year from the date we activate, not the date we buy the passes, correct?





rteetz said:


> Correct you AP starts when you activate it. I bought mine in October I think and didn’t activate until January. It’s good until next January.



Something I thought was interesting, and did not make sense to me, regarding AP's...

Just got off chat with a cast member who said if you let your AP expire and then renew it, it backdates to the previous expiration date.  I'm not knowledgeable enough about AP's but that just doesn't make sense to me.  

If that is indeed the case, what if the expiration date is April 2018 and you let it expire.  Then you decide to buy another AP in March 2019...that means the expiration date of the new AP is going to be April 2019?

Unless I misunderstood what the CM was saying, that's what it sounded like.

This came about because my wife and I are going down in April.  We currently have active AP's that are set to expire in March.  We can't make FP for April because our AP's won't be active then (thus we don't currently have an active ticket for the dates of the trip).  To make the FP's we have to renew our AP's now, and essentially lose 2 months.  Unless I'm a dummy and am not understanding something.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ticket increases are coming Feb. 11th. No word on specifics but some tickets will increase by double digits.



We have a trip in December and I'm wondering if it's worth buying the tickets now, even though we aren't ready to book the rooms/package. Does a double digit increase on some tickets mean some SINGLE day tickets, and every added day is also more expensive?

I don't know if that wording makes sense. But say the increase is $10. Does that mean the 1 day price goes from 99 to 109 and a 7 day park hopper goes from 485 to 495? Or would each added day see a slight bump too, so a 7 day PH could end up going up by 20 or 30 dollars instead of 10?


----------



## wareagle57

mikepizzo said:


> Something I thought was interesting, and did not make sense to me, regarding AP's...
> 
> Just got off chat with a cast member who said if you let your AP expire and then renew it, it backdates to the previous expiration date.  I'm not knowledgeable enough about AP's but that just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> If that is indeed the case, what if the expiration date is April 2018 and you let it expire.  Then you decide to buy another AP in March 2019...that means the expiration date of the new AP is going to be April 2019?
> 
> Unless I misunderstood what the CM was saying, that's what it sounded like.
> 
> This came about because my wife and I are going down in April.  We currently have active AP's that are set to expire in March.  We can't make FP for April because our AP's won't be active then (thus we don't currently have an active ticket for the dates of the trip).  To make the FP's we have to renew our AP's now, and essentially lose 2 months.  Unless I'm a dummy and am not understanding something.



You wouldn't be renewing the next March, you'd just be buying a new AP. The reason for doing a renewal instead of buying a new AP is to get the renewal price, so your expiration date stays the same regardless of when you next use it. Otherwise everyone would get an AP and just renew it the next time they went so they didn't have to pay for the gaps between their trips.


----------



## mikepizzo

wareagle57 said:


> You wouldn't be renewing the next March, you'd just be buying a new AP. The reason for doing a renewal instead of buying a new AP is to get the renewal price, so your expiration date stays the same regardless of when you next use it. Otherwise everyone would get an AP and just renew it the next time they went so they didn't have to pay for the gaps between their trips.



Not sure what my wife read when she said there was no difference in price between renewal vs. new AP.

That's literally the last time I listen to her.  ok probably not...


----------



## CJK

Has it been announced when TSM fast passes will return in May?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> We have a trip in December and I'm wondering if it's worth buying the tickets now, even though we aren't ready to book the rooms/package. Does a double digit increase on some tickets mean some SINGLE day tickets, and every added day is also more expensive?
> 
> I don't know if that wording makes sense. But say the increase is $10. Does that mean the 1 day price goes from 99 to 109 and a 7 day park hopper goes from 485 to 495? Or would each added day see a slight bump too, so a 7 day PH could end up going up by 20 or 30 dollars instead of 10?



my guess is the later - that everything will go up by a double digit percentage of their current price (though the exact percentage likely will vary based on what they are trying to push more - shorter or longer ticket lengths .... I forget exactly but I think last year it was like the 3 days went up a lot more %-wise than the 4 day pass or something like that)


----------



## skier_pete

mikepizzo said:


> If that is indeed the case, what if the expiration date is April 2018 and you let it expire.  Then you decide to buy another AP in March 2019...that means the expiration date of the new AP is going to be April 2019?



Since the renewal rate is less expensive than a new AP, that is indeed how you work it. You have to renew within a fixed period of time anyways. From what I can see, you only have 30 days after it expires. After that, you would be buying a new AP.


----------



## rteetz

CJK said:


> Has it been announced when TSM fast passes will return in May?


May 7th is the supposed date.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> my guess is the later - that everything will go up by a double digit percentage of their current price (though the exact percentage likely will vary based on what they are trying to push more - shorter or longer ticket lengths .... I forget exactly but I think last year it was like the 3 days went up a lot more %-wise than the 4 day pass or something like that)



Semi-related... I started looking at UT ticket prices to try and figure out which ones I should buy to save the most... and I don't know where their "Save $___ of adult gate prices" comes from. All this ticket stuff is making me feel very stupid this morning, and I'm sure there is something obvious I'm missing.

I've tried it with various tickets, but for instance a 5 day MYW ticket is $374.95 on UT and it says you save $40 on the adult gate price. Meaning the Disney price for the same ticket should be 414.95. But it is $394.05 after tax. That's only a $20 savings. Even less if UT's price doesn't include tax, but I believe it does. I guess the lesson is, don't take UT's word for how much you're saving.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

wareagle57 said:


> Semi-related... I started looking at UT ticket prices to try and figure out which ones I should buy to save the most... and I don't know where their "Save $___ of adult gate prices" comes from. All this ticket stuff is making me feel very stupid this morning, and I'm sure there is something obvious I'm missing.
> 
> I've tried it with various tickets, but for instance a 5 day MYW ticket is $374.95 on UT and it says you save $40 on the adult gate price. Meaning the Disney price for the same ticket should be 414.95. But it is $394.05 after tax. That's only a $20 savings. Even less if UT's price doesn't include tax, but I believe it does. I guess the lesson is, don't take UT's word for how much you're saving.



They are off what you would pay at the gate, not website.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Here is the expected price increases!

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/expected-2018-walt-disney-world-ticket-price-increases/


----------



## wareagle57

MommyinHonduras said:


> They are off what you would pay at the gate, not website.



Wow. I never even knew there was a different gate price. The idea of someone walking up to the gate to purchase tickets is so foreign to me I never even considered it. Thank you.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

wareagle57 said:


> Wow. I never even knew there was a different gate price. The idea of someone walking up to the gate to purchase tickets is so foreign to me I never even considered it. Thank you.


.  I totally agree. I only know because I had the same question myself.  What I want to know why is 4 days with bonus day not the same at a 4 day ticket instead only like $5 less than the 5 day.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

I just saw on WFTV Channel 9 Facebook page that earlier they did a flyover of the DHS construction. 


	
	






It looks pretty good so far. I haven’t watched the whole thing yet. Was anxious to come on here and share. Hope the link works.


----------



## STLstone

AGoofykindagirl said:


> I just saw on WFTV Channel 9 Facebook page that earlier they did a flyover of the DHS construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty good so far. I haven’t watched the whole thing yet. Was anxious to come on here and share. Hope the link works.


*EXHALES*  When this post first popped up, I saw it was from a news station and I thought there had been some accident they were covering...

ETA: Not "news station," but local news on a local station.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

STLstone said:


> *EXHALES*  When this post first popped up, I saw it was from a news station and I thought there had been some accident they were covering...
> 
> ETA: Not "news station," but local news on a local station.



Sorry- didn’t mean to worry anybody. Yes It’s a local station. Must be a slow news day and they don’t need the helicopter anywhere else. I just thought people might enjoy seeing the work done so far - from above.


----------



## rteetz

AGoofykindagirl said:


> I just saw on WFTV Channel 9 Facebook page that earlier they did a flyover of the DHS construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks pretty good so far. I haven’t watched the whole thing yet. Was anxious to come on here and share. Hope the link works.


Am I the only one annoyed by the caption that reads DISNEYWORLD?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Am I the only one annoyed by the caption that reads DISNEYWORLD?



no, definitely not.  My kids get pretty annoyed that I always correct them that it is Walt Disney World, not just Disney World and tell them how that is what Roy wanted, etc. ... so, yeah, I am pretty particular about that


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> no, definitely not.  My kids get pretty annoyed that I always correct them that it is Walt Disney World, not just Disney World and tell them how that is what Roy wanted, etc. ... so, yeah, I am pretty particular about that


I also get annoyed when people call WDW the Happiest Place on Earth...


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I also get annoyed when people call WDW the Happiest Place on Earth...



Neither of those things irk me (though if they officially changed the name to just Disney World it would). But it really bothers me that it is no longer called THE Magic Kingdom.


----------



## LSLS

Man, $50 ticket increases?


----------



## dlavender

LSLS said:


> Man, $50 ticket increases?



Just the beginning my friend.......

Another $50 next year before SWL opens.


----------



## jknezek

dlavender said:


> Just the beginning my friend.......
> 
> Another $50 next year before SWL opens.



And another $50 for the 50th... This is the other side of the investment in the parks and the need for the parks to carry the revenue. That being said, prices went up when it seemed like there was no investment, so at least you are getting something for that investment now.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney Unveils Inaugural Streaming Service Launch Slate To Town; No R-Rated Fare


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Details on “Kung Fu Panda: The Emperor’s Quest” in Hollywood


----------



## vacationer1954

wareagle57 said:


> Seems like it would decrease the incentive to stay longer.


More likely, it makes it more attractive to spend a full week.


----------



## rteetz

vacationer1954 said:


> More likely, it makes it more attractive to spend a full week.


Not everyone can do that though.


----------



## vacationer1954

rteetz said:


> Not everyone can do that though.


True, and so in a way they're having guests self-select themselves into market segments, i.e., a less attractive market segment (guests who just want to visit for a few days, perhaps getting the most out of them that they possibly can, in park-commando mode) and a more attractive market segment (guests who are going to stay a while, approach the parks in a more casual mode, taking in more things like "The Oasis" at Animal Kingdom Park and the shops in World Showcase, perhaps, which park-commandos tend to not spend much time on).



********** said:


> It astounds me that they are able to increase the prices the way they do and yet more and more people come. I keep thinking that they are really going to suffer a LOT the next time there is a severe economic downturn.


Nah. They'll simply not raise prices, and let the market catch up with their pricing. They made it through 2008-2009 no problem.


----------



## rteetz

vacationer1954 said:


> They made it through 2008-2009 no problem.


I wouldn't say no problem. They had some heavy discounting going on for packages and rooms.

I do agree though that they will probably just wait for the market to get back. They will likely suffer attendance drops though.


----------



## vacationer1954

rteetz said:


> I wouldn't say no problem. They had some heavy discounting going on for packages and rooms.


Indeed, they have even more flexibility available to them to fill rooms and sell tickets. They'll be fine.



rteetz said:


> I do agree though that they will probably just wait for the market to get back. They will likely suffer attendance drops though.


As every company does in a downturn.


----------



## wareagle57

vacationer1954 said:


> More likely, it makes it more attractive to spend a full week.



I can almost never go a full week. If I could do 10 days I totally would. 4 days is pretty much the magic number (which is why the jump to days 5 and 6 is so small) and I can do it in 3 if I have to. But when I'm getting basically zero savings on the 3rd or 4th day, it becomes more attractive to switch to 2 days or 1 day and a party, and spend the rest of my  money at Universal or the next trip.


----------



## vacationer1954

wareagle57 said:


> I can almost never go a full week. If I could do 10 days I totally would. 4 days is pretty much the magic number (which is why the jump to days 5 and 6 is so small) and I can do it in 3 if I have to. But when I'm getting basically zero savings on the 3rd or 4th day, it becomes more attractive to switch to 2 days or 1 day and a party, and spend the rest of my  money at Universal or the next trip.


And I'm sure there are a number of people like you, but probably a lot more people who will be pushed into abandoning the idea of splitting their stay between Disney and Universal by this pricing.

Especially since Universal is likely to increase their prices to match Disney's increase.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Park 2/8/18 (Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge, Trolley Track Overhaul, New Treats, ETC.)


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> I can almost never go a full week. If I could do 10 days I totally would. 4 days is pretty much the magic number (which is why the jump to days 5 and 6 is so small) and I can do it in 3 if I have to. But when I'm getting basically zero savings on the 3rd or 4th day, it becomes more attractive to switch to 2 days or 1 day and a party, and spend the rest of my  money at Universal or the next trip.



I feel this way about Universal. I get bored after 3 days. Disney I can spend 10 and not have an issue. Still trying to find a maximum # of days with which I would get "bored", but for me it's not about the rides.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Steve Harvey is coming to WDW in March

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...e-series-steve-coming-to-epcot-march-2018.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Steve Harvey is coming to WDW in March
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...e-series-steve-coming-to-epcot-march-2018.htm


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Steve Harvey is coming to WDW in March
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...e-series-steve-coming-to-epcot-march-2018.htm



Where in EPCOT are they filming? We’ll be there the Friday and I’m hoping to avoid extra crowds.


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> Where in EPCOT are they filming? We’ll be there the Friday and I’m hoping to avoid extra crowds.


If its like the Chew or Wheel of Fortune it will be just as you enter World Showcase from Future World looking out to the American Adventure.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> I also get annoyed when people call WDW the Happiest Place on Earth...


Yes, me also.   It's the vacation kingdom of the world, at least that's what WDW was called upon opening in 1971.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New tour coming to AK

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ry-celebration/amp/?__twitter_impression=true

Unfortunately I’ll just miss it...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebrate Gospel returns to DCA

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/celebrate-gospel-returns-to-california-adventure-february-17th/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New tour coming to AK
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ry-celebration/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> Unfortunately I’ll just miss it...


I got excited at first, thinking this might be another cool tour like Wild Africa Trek, Sense of Africa, or Savor the Savannah.  But it's a temporary tour that doesn't seem to include very much.  Darn.  Those AK and AKL tours are excellent -- here's hoping they add another cool permanent one soon!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I got excited at first, thinking this might be another cool tour like Wild Africa Trek, Sense of Africa, or Savor the Savannah.  But it's a temporary tour that doesn't seem to include very much.  Darn.  Those AK and AKL tours are excellent -- here's hoping they add another cool permanent one soon!


I am planning on doing Caring for Giants. This is a step up from that so I’m disappointed I’ll just miss it.


----------



## Malia78

rteetz said:


> New tour coming to AK
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ry-celebration/amp/?__twitter_impression=true



Does this tour temporarily replace Backstage Tales--I don't see it listed as an option anymore on the site (did this one in December--it was excellent and went to a lot more backstage animal areas than described here)


----------



## bbmassey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> An interesting article on what could be an Imagineers last ride on Space Mountain
> 
> https://www.dailynews.com/2018/02/0...e-person-the-guy-who-designed-space-mountain/



Great read!  Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I wish they would have two theaters: 1 for Walt and 1 for previews.



You’d think in this age of digital projectors they could alternate the Walt movie and the preview.  Play one on the hour and the other on the half.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New 'Incredibles 2' Poster Features Edna Mode


----------



## mikepizzo

crazy4wdw said:


> Yes, me also.   It's the vacation kingdom of the world, at least that's what WDW was called upon opening in 1971.



While true, the official tagline for Magic Kingdom is "The Most Magical Place on Earth".


----------



## crazy4wdw

mikepizzo said:


> While true, the official tagline for Magic Kingdom is "The Most Magical Place on Earth".


It's still "The Vacation Kingdom of the World" for me as I've been going to WDW since 1972.


----------



## dina444444

*News* 

Disneyland Resort Update – Balls, Walls, and Pancakes


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guest Relations will no longer charge your mobile device

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...r-charge-your-mobile-device-beginning-feb-11/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Expected Premiere Passport increase

https://blogmickey.com/2018/02/expected-2018-premier-passport-price-increase/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tower of Terror will not become Guardians themed in Disneyland Paris

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/tower-of-terror-renovation-mission-breakout/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tower of Terror will not become Guardians themed in Disneyland Paris
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/tower-of-terror-renovation-mission-breakout/



definitely interesting given Iger's comments in the earnings call about wanting more IP in Disneyland Paris (with people assuming that meant/included Star Wars and Marvel).

Also interesting that it appears they will be removing the Twilight Zone connection to the ride - wonder if that means whatever change they make there could eventually come to the Walt Disney World version


----------



## Reddog1134

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also interesting that it appears they will be removing the Twilight Zone connection to the ride - wonder if that means whatever change they make there could eventually come to the Walt Disney World version




I think I would be OK with that as long as the general theme is the same.  I mean, I love the Twilight Zone connection because it’s familiar (which just reinforces Iger’s view on IPs) but I think they could do something really great by tying the theme into the S.E.A.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> I think I would be OK with that as long as the general theme is the same.  I mean, I love the Twilight Zone connection because it’s familiar (which just reinforces Iger’s view on IPs) but I think they could do something really great by tying the theme into the S.E.A.



Fully agree with that - and it isn't like it ties to a specific existing Twilight Zone story - just that they used that IP to relate it to something known (and some of the eater eggs that you see that relate to other Twilight Zone episodes)

i love the S.E.A. in general, so as long as they can also relate it to old hollywood somehow I am in for that! (maybe a member of the club was a studio owner or something, or a retired starlett)


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> I think I would be OK with that as long as the general theme is the same.  I mean, I love the Twilight Zone connection because it’s familiar (which just reinforces Iger’s view on IPs) but I think they could do something really great by tying the theme into the S.E.A.


I believe the Tokyo version has a SEA tie in with Harrison Hightower (played by none other than Joe Rohde).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The speedway by Magic Kingdom will close for a lengthy refurb

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...osing-for-lengthy-refurbishment-next-week.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animal Kingdom is cutting some entertainment 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/animal-ki...d-chakranadi-discovery-island-harp-act-month/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shanghai’s Toy Story Land Toy Box Cafe is now open 

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2018/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

This actually opened with the park under a different name/theme since TSL was delayed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The speedway by Magic Kingdom will close for a lengthy refurb
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...osing-for-lengthy-refurbishment-next-week.htm



Ah, this is the speedway gas station - not the Tomorrowland Speeday

Interesting they are putting in a cafe - guess it makes sense for people that are heading home that need gas and pick up some food that is likely cheaper than in the parks


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Expected Premiere Passport increase
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2018/02/expected-2018-premier-passport-price-increase/



Ouch.... still worth it, but ouch. Of course, on my down to DLR last night to upgrade to the Premier before the price increase, my car’s transmission blew  so as much as DH and I would love to upgrade now, we’ll have to hold off a few months as the bill’s looking like $5k


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animal Kingdom is cutting some entertainment
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/animal-ki...d-chakranadi-discovery-island-harp-act-month/


NO!!! The harp guy is amazing!!! Probably my 2nd favorite music act at Walt Disney World behind the Voices of Liberty (if Disney ever cuts the Voices of Liberty, I will storm the castle).


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The speedway by Magic Kingdom will close for a lengthy refurb
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...osing-for-lengthy-refurbishment-next-week.htm



Reading post by rteetz my hopes went up... reading the article was such a disappointment...


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Reddog1134 said:


> I think I would be OK with that as long as the general theme is the same.  I mean, I love the Twilight Zone connection because it’s familiar (which just reinforces Iger’s view on IPs) but I think they could do something really great by tying the theme into the S.E.A.


Sorry - what is this S.E.A. that everybody is mentioning?


----------



## mikepizzo

crazy4wdw said:


> It's still "The Vacation Kingdom of the World" for me as I've been going to WDW since 1972.



Well aren't you fancy 

I would have loved to have been going since '71, but alas, I wasn't even a thought back then.  I dropped the coin for this shirt though, so I can be nostalgic over things that didn't happen in my lifetime.  Cause that makes sense.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Reading post by rteetz my hopes went up... reading the article was such a disappointment...


I said *by* not *in*


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Sorry - what is this S.E.A. that everybody is mentioning?


Society of Explorers and Adventurers. 

Adventurers Club, Tokyo ToT, Skipper Canteen, and Mystic Manor are all part of it.


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tower of Terror will not become Guardians themed in Disneyland Paris
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/tower-of-terror-renovation-mission-breakout/



I'm actually surprised by this. Obviously I can understand the removal of Twilight Zone as it saves licensing money.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Society of Explorers and Adventurers.
> 
> Adventurers Club, Tokyo ToT, Skipper Canteen, and Mystic Manor are all part of it.



The new family raft ride at Typhoon Lagoon is "owned" by an S.E.A member. I think there are also references in Trader Sam's, but not 100% on that one.


----------



## skier_pete

Lee Matthews said:


> I'm actually surprised by this. Obviously I can understand the removal of Twilight Zone as it saves licensing money.



It's possible that GotG isn't as popular in France/Europe as it is in the US.


----------



## jknezek

Minivans extended to Fort Wilderness as of 2/12. It will be interesting if they pick up and drop off at sites, or just up front and in the back. If they can go to the sites, that's a huge advantage over other options. Lots of people bemoan the internal buses at the campground, though I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animal Kingdom is cutting some entertainment
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/animal-ki...d-chakranadi-discovery-island-harp-act-month/



This is disappointing. I love experiencing different cultures through food and music, and appreciated the diversity of musicians in AK. The music is a significant part of the theming. I wonder if they will change to similar instrumental tracks as background music. I think you get so much more from live performances, though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> It's possible that GotG isn't as popular in France/Europe as it is in the US.



wondering if they have larger plans for Marvel in the park for an area not near Tower of Terror so they want to keep all the Marvel in one area?


----------



## MissGina5

jknezek said:


> Minivans extended to Fort Wilderness as of 2/12. It will be interesting if they pick up and drop off at sites, or just up front and in the back. If they can go to the sites, that's a huge advantage over other options. Lots of people bemoan the internal buses at the campground, though I've never had a problem with them.


I thought they already still picked up at campsite etc.


----------



## jknezek

MissGina5 said:


> I thought they already still picked up at campsite etc.


who? Uber? They aren't supposed to. As for the Minnie Vans, they weren't rolled out. I don't know if people were able to order them even though it wasn't an officially approved resort.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney makes American Adventure changes official 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ction-will-add-new-american-icons-this-month/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Breakfast event coming to Carsland 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/cars-land-breakfast-rally-add-event-world-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney makes American Adventure changes official
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ction-will-add-new-american-icons-this-month/


I don't know how I might feel with "Golden Dream" changing. I might have to listen to it and give it a shot, but I thought that song was already perfect.


----------



## MissGina5

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don't know how I might feel with "Golden Dream" changing. I might have to listen to it and give it a shot, but I thought that song was already perfect.


Bless you and your musical input. I never think of those things so I am glad you do!


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney makes American Adventure changes official
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ction-will-add-new-american-icons-this-month/



This is so good to hear.  I love this attraction and am left in awe of it every time I leave the theater.  It is a unique experience you can't find in any other theme park.  It always irks me when people list the different things to experience in Epcot, this one is frequently left off of the list.  It is such a fascinating take on our history, I think that any school traveling to WDW for a class trip should require their students to watch it.


----------



## Roxyfire

Flyerjab said:


> This is so good to hear.  I love this attraction and am left in awe of it every time I leave the theater.  It is a unique experience you can't find in any other theme park.  It always irks me when people list the different things to experience in Epcot, this one is frequently left off of the list.  It is such a fascinating take on our history, I think that any school traveling to WDW for a class trip should require their students to watch it.



I'll be honest and had no idea this was there, we usually just walk past the USA because, well, American and all... But I think it would be nice to see if it's well received. I really enjoy American history and now my son has found an interest in it as well. And since HoP is off the table for the next few years, might as well see it.


----------



## Flyerjab

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> This is disappointing. I love experiencing different cultures through food and music, and appreciated the diversity of musicians in AK. The music is a significant part of the theming. I wonder if they will change to similar instrumental tracks as background music. I think you get so much more from live performances, though.



This is very disappointing.  The musical acts in that park are some of the things that really separate if from the other parks in my opinion.  I always enjoyed stopping and listening to both the sitar and harp musicians.  Both are so musically gifted.  I hope they are replaced with other musical acts.


----------



## Flyerjab

Roxyfire said:


> I'll be honest and had no idea this was there, we usually just walk past the USA because, well, American and all... But I think it would be nice to see if it's well received. I really enjoy American history and now my son has found an interest in it as well. And since HoP is off the table for the next few years, might as well see it.



I was amazed when I first saw it.  You definitely should go watch it.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney makes American Adventure changes official
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ction-will-add-new-american-icons-this-month/


Do we have an opening date?  Or any guesses?


----------



## dina444444

closetmickey said:


> Do we have an opening date?  Or any guesses?


I think it’s suppose to reopen in the middle of this month.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don't know how I might feel with "Golden Dream" changing. I might have to listen to it and give it a shot, but I thought that song was already perfect.


I don’t think the song is changing other than a re-record so it shouldn’t be too different.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> I think it’s suppose to reopen in the middle of this month.


February 18th maybe? I don’t remember.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> I'll be honest and had no idea this was there, we usually just walk past the USA because, well, American and all... But I think it would be nice to see if it's well received. I really enjoy American history and now my son has found an interest in it as well. And since HoP is off the table for the next few years, might as well see it.


Highly recommend it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don't know how I might feel with "Golden Dream" changing. I might have to listen to it and give it a shot, but I thought that song was already perfect.



I noticed that too - definitely "wait and see" fo rme - if it is just a newer/bigger orchestration I am cool with it - but don't change it up drastically!


----------



## Phicinfan

Feb. 15th per WDWMagic.com for opening of American Pavillion at Epcot


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Breakfast event coming to Carsland
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/cars-land-breakfast-rally-add-event-world-disney-california-adventure/



We did this for free during early morning magic - rode RSR Three times in 30 minutes using single rider. Sort of loathe having to pay $69 for something I've done for nothing. (Oh, but breakfast!) 


closetmickey said:


> Do we have an opening date?  Or any guesses?



Searching elsewhere it looks like February 14th or so. I don't think that's confirmed from Disney though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> I'll be honest and had no idea this was there, we usually just walk past the USA because, well, American and all... But I think it would be nice to see if it's well received. I really enjoy American history and now my son has found an interest in it as well. And since HoP is off the table for the next few years, might as well see it.



If you like American History and appreciate Audio Animatronics I would be surprised if you didn't love this - not to mention some amazing music!


----------



## dina444444

********** said:


> We did this for free during early morning magic - rode RSR Three times in 30 minutes using single rider. Sort of loathe having to pay $69 for something I've done for nothing. (Oh, but breakfast!)


This would be an option for people who can’t get EMH at DCA which is limited to just onsite DLR guests.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> We did this for free during early morning magic - rode RSR Three times in 30 minutes using single rider. Sort of loathe having to pay $69 for something I've done for nothing. (Oh, but breakfast!)
> 
> 
> Searching elsewhere it looks like February 14th or so. I don't think that's confirmed from Disney though.


It’s like the Early Morning Magic event at Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> I don’t think the song is changing other than a re-record so it shouldn’t be too different.



And they've done that before, I think. I think I have two slightly different versions downloaded somewhere (from back in the Napster days...).


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Breakfast event coming to Carsland
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/cars-land-breakfast-rally-add-event-world-disney-california-adventure/


UGH!! Though it was just a matter of time, I hate that all these upsells are making their way to DLR....


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> It’s like the Early Morning Magic event at Magic Kingdom.


I have to be honest. After never even considering doing these things, the longer I stand in lines, the more and more these things start to seem worth it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

STLstone said:


> I have to be honest. After never even considering doing these things, the longer I stand in lines, the more and more these things start to seem worth it.



Bob Iger: Can I quote you on that and get your credit card number?  Thanks luv u!


----------



## Reddog1134

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Sorry - what is this S.E.A. that everybody is mentioning?



It's a backstory that Disney created to connect different attractions.




rteetz said:


> Society of Explorers and Adventurers.
> 
> Adventurers Club, Tokyo ToT, Skipper Canteen, and Mystic Manor are all part of it.



Don't forget Big Thunder and Jock Lindseys Hangar Bar.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> Don't forget Big Thunder and Jock Lindseys Hangar Bar.



they have a number of artifacts (from the Adventurer's Club) that are in Jock Lindsey's but I don't think they directly make the connection as Jock Lindsey is form Indiana Jones so not sure they want to connect the S.E.A. to that IP


----------



## crazy4wdw

mikepizzo said:


> Well aren't you fancy
> 
> I would have loved to have been going since '71, but alas, I wasn't even a thought back then.  I dropped the coin for this shirt though, so I can be nostalgic over things that didn't happen in my lifetime.  Cause that makes sense.


I have one of those shirts also!!!!  Don't think I've ever worn it, it's still in the shrink wrap!


----------



## Reddog1134

TheMaxRebo said:


> they have a number of artifacts (from the Adventurer's Club) that are in Jock Lindsey's but I don't think they directly make the connection as Jock Lindsey is form Indiana Jones so not sure they want to connect the S.E.A. to that IP



This is at the top of the Hangar Bar menu.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Spring issue of the D23 Magazine highlights the Broadway production of Frozen:

Journey behind the scenes of Disney’s newest, _coolest_ Broadway musical as the spring issue of _Disney twenty-three_ takes fans into the world of _Frozen _on Broadway! The magazine, exclusive to D23 Gold Members, gives readers an inside look at the company bringing this magnificent musical to the stage, including the Tony® Award-winning creative team of Michael Grandage, Kristen Anderson-Lopez, Robert Lopez, Rob Ashford, and Christopher Oram and its stars Caissie Levy (Elsa) and Patti Murin (Anna). The group spoke about their excitement for expanding the show’s story, score, and characters—including a dazzling, all-new opening number.

Readers will be whisked off to Wakanda to get the inside story behind the making of _Black Panther, _hitting theaters later this month, with director Ryan Coogler and executive producer Nate Moore. _Disney twenty-three_ also visited the set of _A Wrinkle in Time,_ speaking with director Ava DuVernay about her dazzling adaptation of the exhilarating adventure which opens this March.

Plus, in honor of Disney’s Animal Kingdom’s 20th anniversary, legendary Imagineer Joe Rohde shares 20 ways this innovative theme park—which he has worked on since its inception—broke the mold.

Also included in the spring issue of_ Disney twenty-three_:


A look inside D23’s 2018 Gold Member Gift, _Walt Disney’s Mickey Mouse_
The imagination and origination of Tokyo Disney Resort
The inside-the-nursery story of Disney Junior’s all-new _Muppet Babies_
Spectacular artwork that inspired _Peter Pan_, which celebrates its 65th anniversary this year
A visit to the office of Disney’s Animal Kingdom vice president Djuan Rivers
Regular features including Character Analysis, D Society, and Ask Dave


----------



## HolRae

jknezek said:


> Minivans extended to Fort Wilderness as of 2/12. It will be interesting if they pick up and drop off at sites, or just up front and in the back. If they can go to the sites, that's a huge advantage over other options. Lots of people bemoan the internal buses at the campground, though I've never had a problem with them.


We have tried to use the Minnie van service 5 different times in the last week and were only successful one time. I hope they add more vans and drivers quickly to meet demand.


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> they have a number of artifacts (from the Adventurer's Club) that are in Jock Lindsey's but I don't think they directly make the connection as Jock Lindsey is form Indiana Jones so not sure they want to connect the S.E.A. to that IP



Good read about all the SEA connections at Disney properties.
http://attractionsmagazine.com/story-behind-sea-disneys-society-of-explorers-and-adventurers/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

crazy4wdw said:


> Spring issue of the D23 Magazine highlights the Broadway production of Frozen:
> 
> Journey behind the scenes of Disney’s newest, _coolest_ Broadway musical as the spring issue of _Disney twenty-three_ takes fans into the world of _Frozen _on Broadway! The magazine, exclusive to D23 Gold Members, gives readers an inside look at the company bringing this magnificent musical to the stage, including the Tony® Award-winning creative team of Michael Grandage, Kristen Anderson-Lopez, Robert Lopez, Rob Ashford, and Christopher Oram and its stars Caissie Levy (Elsa) and Patti Murin (Anna). The group spoke about their excitement for expanding the show’s story, score, and characters—including a dazzling, all-new opening number.
> 
> Readers will be whisked off to Wakanda to get the inside story behind the making of _Black Panther, _hitting theaters later this month, with director Ryan Coogler and executive producer Nate Moore. _Disney twenty-three_ also visited the set of _A Wrinkle in Time,_ speaking with director Ava DuVernay about her dazzling adaptation of the exhilarating adventure which opens this March.
> 
> Plus, in honor of Disney’s Animal Kingdom’s 20th anniversary, legendary Imagineer Joe Rohde shares 20 ways this innovative theme park—which he has worked on since its inception—broke the mold.
> 
> Also included in the spring issue of_ Disney twenty-three_:
> 
> 
> A look inside D23’s 2018 Gold Member Gift, _Walt Disney’s Mickey Mouse_
> The imagination and origination of Tokyo Disney Resort
> The inside-the-nursery story of Disney Junior’s all-new _Muppet Babies_
> Spectacular artwork that inspired _Peter Pan_, which celebrates its 65th anniversary this year
> A visit to the office of Disney’s Animal Kingdom vice president Djuan Rivers
> Regular features including Character Analysis, D Society, and Ask Dave


I really want this issue, but I can’t renew my membership until next month.


----------



## wareagle57

HolRae said:


> We have tried to use the Minnie van service 5 different times in the last week and were only successful one time. I hope they add more vans and drivers quickly to meet demand.



What do you mean by this exactly? You were refused service 4 out of 5 attempts?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> This is at the top of the Hangar Bar menu.
> 
> View attachment 301281



I guess I totally missed that when I was there and was talking to a bartender for quite a while about this topic (she used to work at the Adventurer's Club)

Learn something new every day!


----------



## BigRed98

An In-Depth Look At Disneyland’s Main Street Trolley Track Project
https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/disneyland-main-street-tracks-construction/

It’s an interesting short article.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D23 Expo Japan kicks off technically tomorrow but its really late tonight for us. 

SPECIAL SUNDAY COVERAGE: Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Updates from D23 Expo Japan


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

STLstone said:


> I have to be honest. After never even considering doing these things, the longer I stand in lines, the more and more these things start to seem worth it.


Yup. We like EMM and the like. Worth it for us to save time in line and preserve FPs for other attractions. I’m 100% ok with being “part of the problem”.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Disney traded sports broadcaster Al Michels to NBC Universal for the rights to Oswald the Lucky Rabbit on this day in 2006.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> Disney traded sports broadcaster Al Michels to NBC Universal for the rights to Oswald the Lucky Rabbit on this day in 2006.


While watching him commentate the Super Bowl the other day, that’s all I could think about, as well as, hoping the Eagles won!  Fly Eagles Fly!


----------



## MissGina5

Fluff Story: A squirrel climbs up Merida at WDW
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-princess-meridas-dress-in-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> Disney traded sports broadcaster Al Michels to NBC Universal for the rights to Oswald the Lucky Rabbit on this day in 2006.



And Al is still bitter about it


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> And Al is still bitter about it


How does Oswald feel?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> And Al is still bitter about it


I secretly wish ESPN would do a 30 for 30 on it.


----------



## rteetz

For those that watched the Olympic Opening Ceremonies tonight 1200 Intel Starlight Drones were used during the show. These are the same type of drones that were used at Disney Springs.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> For those that watched the Olympic Opening Ceremonies tonight 1200 Intel Starlight Drones were used during the show. These are the same type of drones that were used at Disney Springs.



That was pretty awesome. If Disney incorporated something like that into Illuminations, it could be very cool!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kingdom Hearts 3 trailer


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the Disney Archives exhibit at D23 Expo Japan

https://d23.com/everything-you-need...t-d23-expo-japan-2018/?share_token=24280e85a4


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the Disney Archives exhibit at D23 Expo Japan
> 
> https://d23.com/everything-you-need...t-d23-expo-japan-2018/?share_token=24280e85a4


Disney can transport all of these items across the pacific, why can't they transport these items to Orlando for a D23 expo at WDW?  

Wonder if the 2021 expo will be at WDW given that's the 50th anniversary year.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney can transport all of these items across the pacific, why can't they transport these items to Orlando for a D23 expo at WDW?
> 
> Wonder if the 2021 expo will be at WDW given that's the 50th anniversary year.


D23 Expo Anaheim is bigger. They have Archives exhibits, Imagineering, every studio, etc. All of those Disney related things are located in California. Maybe 2021 but I'm not sure I think Anaheim just makes sense.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> D23 Expo Anaheim is bigger. They have Archives exhibits, Imagineering, every studio, etc. All of those Disney related things are located in California. Maybe 2021 but I'm not sure I think Anaheim just makes sense.


Agreed and they host the Destination D event in the non D23 Expo years at WDW.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Upcoming Construction Work to Impact Select Walt Disney World Roads


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   New Backstage Tour of Rafiki’s Planet Watch Coming to Animal Kingdom


----------



## Flyerjab

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> While watching him commentate the Super Bowl the other day, that’s all I could think about, as well as, hoping the Eagles won!  Fly Eagles Fly!



I just wish they would trade Chris Collinsworth to Mars.  Fly Eagles Fly!


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> D23 Expo Anaheim is bigger. They have Archives exhibits, Imagineering, every studio, etc. All of those Disney related things are located in California. Maybe 2021 but I'm not sure I think Anaheim just makes sense.


Hoping that one day the D23 expo will be held in Orlando as I'll probably never make it to the one on the west coast because of the extra expense of airfare, etc.

Now that the Coronado Springs convention center is being expanded, maybe it would large enough to accommodate a D23 expo.


----------



## dina444444

crazy4wdw said:


> Hoping that one day the D23 expo will be held in Orlando as I'll probably never make it to the one on the west coast because of the extra expense of airfare, etc.
> 
> Now that the Coronado Springs convention center is being expanded, maybe it would large enough to accommodate a D23 expo.


I don’t see them moving it to Orlando for monetary reasons. The amount of talent that they have appear at D23 would mean having to fulfill an extremely large number travel riders to have them all go to Orlando when they don’t have to do more than provide car service and probably H&M for them to appear in Anaheim.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Hoping that one day the D23 expo will be held in Orlando as I'll probably never make it to the one on the west coast because of the extra expense of airfare, etc.
> 
> Now that the Coronado Springs convention center is being expanded, maybe it would large enough to accommodate a D23 expo.


Doubtful. They would have to use the Orlando Convention Center. Nothing on Disney property would be large enough.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ring in Lunar New Year with Disney PhotoPass Service at Epcot on Feb. 16


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Here is the expected price increases!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/expected-2018-walt-disney-world-ticket-price-increases/



Doh! I can't renew my AP until 2/12


----------



## HolRae

wareagle57 said:


> What do you mean by this exactly? You were refused service 4 out of 5 attempts?


There were no no vans available. It would time out and we would have to start over. After the second time out we just got a cab. There does not seem to be enough cars and/or drivers to meet demand. Hopefully they will continue to add more and the service will become more reliable. The one time we used it it was great.


----------



## emmagator

rteetz said:


> Splitsville in Disneyland is not opening as scheduled today due to some adjustments that had to be made.


Any fresh news?


----------



## dina444444

emmagator said:


> Any fresh news?


It opened a day or two after it was scheduled. It’s open now.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hot Water outage at Caribbean Beach on Feb. 12th

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/hot-water-outage-at-disneys-caribbean.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland Photo Update thanks to @dina444444


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sir Elton John, Sir Tim Rice, and Beyonce Plan on Collaborating on a Song in 'The Lion King'


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Disneyland Photo Update thanks to @dina444444
> 
> View attachment 301439 View attachment 301440 View attachment 301441 View attachment 301442 View attachment 301443 View attachment 301444




always striked me how much of Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge you will be able to see from some other parts of the park - but maybe when totally done you won't be able to see more than the mountains, etc.


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> always striked me how much of Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge you will be able to see from some other parts of the park - but maybe when totally done you won't be able to see more than the mountains, etc.


I think the mountains are all that will be visible. I think they are also going to plant more trees in some areas also.


----------



## elsbit

I had never heard of Disney Social Clubs. The "Mean Streets of Disneyland" is what caught my eye. Having never been to DL, I have never seen such a social club in action.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...er-like-tactics-Disneylands-social-clubs.html

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-disneyland-social-clubs-20180209-story.html


----------



## crazy4wdw

I posted this on the ticket price increase thread but thought I'd post it here also. 

It appears that tiered ticket pricing for multi-day tickets is coming soon.  An article in the Orlando Sentinel says:  

"Disney is also planning to sell date-specific one-day and multi-day tickets with prices posted in advance later this year as part of its strategy to help even out crowds. More details were not immediately available."

“Given the small percentage of guests that purchase a one-day ticket at Walt Disney World, extending pre-published, date-specific pricing to multi-day tickets will further advance our efforts to spread attendance throughout the year and ensure all guests have a magical experience no matter when they visit,” Finger’s statement said.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-disney-ticket-price-increase-20180211-story.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Parking prices also increased today

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/2018-parking-prices-walt-disney-world-increased/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Trying to corroborate via an additional source but also saw a report Minnie Van service increased pricing to $25


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> I posted this on the ticket price increase thread but thought I'd post it here also.
> 
> It appears that tiered ticket pricing for multi-day tickets is coming soon.  An article in the Orlando Sentinel says:
> 
> "Disney is also planning to sell date-specific one-day and multi-day tickets with prices posted in advance later this year as part of its strategy to help even out crowds. More details were not immediately available."
> 
> “Given the small percentage of guests that purchase a one-day ticket at Walt Disney World, extending pre-published, date-specific pricing to multi-day tickets will further advance our efforts to spread attendance throughout the year and ensure all guests have a magical experience no matter when they visit,” Finger’s statement said.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-disney-ticket-price-increase-20180211-story.html



Certainly makes sense to do this - just not sure how it will work if someone's vacation spans multiple tiers


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Certainly makes sense to do this - just not sure how it will work if someone's vacation spans multiple tiers


You would need to purchase the ticket that covers the higher priced days.  At least that was the information that was provided when the survey regarding tiered tickets was circulated. 

I wonder what happens if you have to cancel or reschedule your trip?    You're purchasing a ticket for a specific day or time frame so if you don't use it, are you just out of the cash or can you apply the value of the ticket towards the purchase of a future trip?   You'll soon need to degree in accounting to figure all of this out.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Trying to corroborate via an additional source but also saw a report Minnie Van service increased pricing to $25


Where'd you see that? I haven't seen anything yet. I checked Twitter too.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Parking prices also increased today
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/2018-parking-prices-walt-disney-world-increased/


I continue to be amazed at the "preferred parking" up-charge.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> You would need to purchase the ticket that covers the higher priced days.  At least that was the information that was provided when the survey regarding tiered tickets was circulated.
> 
> I wonder what happens if you have to cancel or reschedule your trip?    You're purchasing a ticket for a specific day or time frame so if you don't use it, are you just out of the cash or can you apply the value of the ticket towards the purchase of a future trip?   You'll soon need to degree in accounting to figure all of this out.



That last part is what I worry about - just picturing a family that isn't super knowledgeable showing up and being told they have the "wrong" tickets


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Where'd you see that? I haven't seen anything yet. I checked Twitter too.



One Facebook group is follow posted it (and they are usually only into factual things not rumors) and saw someone else make the same comment to the DIS article about price increases.  Like I said, trying to corroborate but that is two comments I have seen


----------



## Fantasia79

*News*

Saw this on my DVC notifications.  

_Membership Extras Eligibility
Effective February 25, 2018, to be eligible for Membership Extras, Members must own and maintain a minimum of 75 Vacation Points purchased directly from Disney Vacation Development, Inc.

All Members who are eligible for Membership Extras as of February 24 will not be impacted by the 75-Vacation Point requirement, as long as they continue to meet the previously implemented eligibility requirements. For more information, visit Important Membership Documents._


----------



## WebmasterJackie

*NEWS:*

*Walt Disney World Raises Prices of Tickets and Annual Pass*

*Disneyland Resort Raises Ticket and Annual Pass Prices*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walt Disney World is adding FootGolf

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/disney-world-adding-footgolf-disneys-oak-trail-course/


----------



## skier_pete

Fantasia79 said:


> *News*
> 
> Saw this on my DVC notifications.
> 
> _Membership Extras Eligibility
> Effective February 25, 2018, to be eligible for Membership Extras, Members must own and maintain a minimum of 75 Vacation Points purchased directly from Disney Vacation Development, Inc.
> 
> All Members who are eligible for Membership Extras as of February 24 will not be impacted by the 75-Vacation Point requirement, as long as they continue to meet the previously implemented eligibility requirements. For more information, visit Important Membership Documents._



Ouch - they are DETERMINE to deter resale buying. I feel very lucky I bought in before they changed all these rules. This raises a lot of questions for me, but I will post them on the DVC forum.



WebmasterJackie said:


> *NEWS:*
> 
> *Walt Disney World Raises Prices of Tickets and Annual Pass*
> 
> *Disneyland Resort Raises Ticket and Annual Pass Prices*



Looks like Blog Mickey got the prices wrong...going up but not quite as bad as they said for the longer park tickets - but pretty bad.


----------



## Loopster

Surprised, but happy to see that MaxPass prices didn’t increase at all for DL!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Looks like Blog Mickey got the prices wrong...going up but not quite as bad as they said for the longer park tickets - but pretty bad.


Actually they didn't. What they posted is the gate price. Buying at the gate it $20 more than buying in advance online. Disney started doing that last year.


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Trying to corroborate via an additional source but also saw a report Minnie Van service increased pricing to $25


They went up, just priced one out in the Lyft app.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> They went up, just priced one out in the Lyft app.
> 
> View attachment 301722



Thanks for checking!

I like how it promotes that "this is a good deal" - as if there is ever any variance in the price


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for checking!
> 
> I like how it promotes that "this is a good deal" - as if there is ever any variance in the price


They've been popular so far. Disney must feel they can get away with this.


----------



## rteetz

Here it is...

https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...nie-van-service-price-increase-from-today.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They've been popular so far. Disney must feel they can get away with this.



definitely - I know originally there was a lot of chatter about "why would anyone do this if Uber is 1/2 the price?" but then lately I have seen a few reports of people trying to request one and there not being any available - so clearly this is a supply vs demand move - and just another illustration of how people at Disney don't always value things the same way they do outside of Disney (not saying right or wrong, but clearly impacts Disney's thinking)


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely - I know originally there was a lot of chatter about "why would anyone do this if Uber is 1/2 the price?" but then lately I have seen a few reports of people trying to request one and there not being any available - so clearly this is a supply vs demand move - and just another illustration of how people at Disney don't always value things the same way they do outside of Disney (not saying right or wrong, but clearly impacts Disney's thinking)


The Minnie vans are also good if you have more than one child that needs a car seat. That's not an option with regular Uber and Lyft.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> The Minnie vans are also good if you have more than one child that needs a car seat. That's not an option with regular Uber and Lyft.



oh yeah, definitely situations where it makes sense - also some people don't like the business model of Uber and/or don't feel safe with them, etc. ... I see that as part of the value people associate with it.


----------



## MommaBerd

********** said:


> This is not good for those that don't want to pay $40 per hour per person to be in the theme parks. It likely means shorter standard hours and probably continued degradation of the EMH benefit.



I just did this event on Thursday with one of my boys. (It was his Christmas present.) Of course, I can’t say for sure, but I can’t see WDW adding too many nights to this. They had the exact same number of nights this year as they did last. And, they are on non-EMH nights. Friday had evening EMH and I *think* they even had extended hours for that day about a month ago. They are obviously trying to bring visitors (like myself) to the park during slower times of the year. Even if they extend the event to once a week in Jan, Feb, and March, I just don’t see the impact to the daily guest.



Fantasia79 said:


> *News*
> 
> Saw this on my DVC notifications.
> 
> _Membership Extras Eligibility
> Effective February 25, 2018, to be eligible for Membership Extras, Members must own and maintain a minimum of 75 Vacation Points purchased directly from Disney Vacation Development, Inc.
> 
> All Members who are eligible for Membership Extras as of February 24 will not be impacted by the 75-Vacation Point requirement, as long as they continue to meet the previously implemented eligibility requirements. For more information, visit Important Membership Documents._



Everyone predicted it was coming...


----------



## MommaBerd

danikoski said:


> Good read about all the SEA connections at Disney properties.
> http://attractionsmagazine.com/story-behind-sea-disneys-society-of-explorers-and-adventurers/



Oh how I wish I could have gone to the Adventurers’ Club!!! Are there any books or comics on it?


----------



## jlundeen

MommaBerd said:


> Oh how I wish I could have gone to the Adventurers’ Club!!! Are there any books or comics on it?


We only went once, and our kids were fairly young....we were very confused by the different "skits" - they would suddenly start up in different rooms, and while it was all really fun and interesting, we didn't understand enough of what was going on.  It mostly was like they all seemed to be a bunch of regulars at a "club" who were telling stories about their adventures - kind of like the old movie scenes like Casablanca....and the rest of the "guests" were just in there listening to their tales....  

The place I miss even more than Adventurer's Club is the Comedy Warehouse - all improv stuff, and the audience participated by shouting out stuff...  a bit "adult" sometimes, but usually pretty family oriented.  My young daughter (I think she was only about 10 or 12 at the time) was selected to participate, and it was hilarious!


----------



## Moliphino

jlundeen said:


> We only went once, and our kids were fairly young....we were very confused by the different "skits" - they would suddenly start up in different rooms, and while it was all really fun and interesting, we didn't understand enough of what was going on.  *It mostly was like they all seemed to be a bunch of regulars at a "club" who were telling stories about their adventures - kind of like the old movie scenes like Casablanca....and the rest of the "guests" were just in there listening to their tales....*
> 
> The place I miss even more than Adventurer's Club is the Comedy Warehouse - all improv stuff, and the audience participated by shouting out stuff...  a bit "adult" sometimes, but usually pretty family oriented.  My young daughter (I think she was only about 10 or 12 at the time) was selected to participate, and it was hilarious!



Yeah, that's exactly what it was. I first went when I was 6 and they closed it shortly after I turned 21. It's been almost 10 years and I'm still upset about it.


----------



## MommaBerd

jlundeen said:


> We only went once, and our kids were fairly young....we were very confused by the different "skits" - they would suddenly start up in different rooms, and while it was all really fun and interesting, we didn't understand enough of what was going on.  It mostly was like they all seemed to be a bunch of regulars at a "club" who were telling stories about their adventures - kind of like the old movie scenes like Casablanca....and the rest of the "guests" were just in there listening to their tales....
> 
> The place I miss even more than Adventurer's Club is the Comedy Warehouse - all improv stuff, and the audience participated by shouting out stuff...  a bit "adult" sometimes, but usually pretty family oriented.  My young daughter (I think she was only about 10 or 12 at the time) was selected to participate, and it was hilarious!



We would have enjoyed that, too! We have a couple of places here in Atlanta like that. They are so fun!


----------



## tarak

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for checking!
> 
> I like how it promotes that "this is a good deal" - as if there is ever any variance in the price



Yeah - I don’t care how cute the vans are, a 25% price hike takes this completely out of consideration. I was pretty much out of it at $20.


----------



## Auntof2

MommaBerd said:


> We would have enjoyed that, too! We have a couple of places here in Atlanta like that. They are so fun!


 We do?  Tell me more!


----------



## WebmasterJackie

dina444444 said:


> They went up, just priced one out in the Lyft app.
> 
> View attachment 301722


I wish I could turn my mini van into a Minnie Van on my GPS!! Those little pics are super cute!


----------



## MommaBerd

Auntof2 said:


> We do?  Tell me more!



I have only been to Whole World Improv on Spring St., and I highly recommend it! It’s pretty much all improv. Dad’s Garage, in the Old Fourth Ward, has similar improv nights, but that isn’t their main focus. But some like it better than Whole World.


----------



## skier_pete

jlundeen said:


> We only went once, and our kids were fairly young....we were very confused by the different "skits" - they would suddenly start up in different rooms, and while it was all really fun and interesting, we didn't understand enough of what was going on.  It mostly was like they all seemed to be a bunch of regulars at a "club" who were telling stories about their adventures - kind of like the old movie scenes like Casablanca....and the rest of the "guests" were just in there listening to their tales....



It was this...but what you are missing is the interactive and improvisational aspects to it. They did the same shows every night, but they were often very reliant on the behaviour of the audience. It combined Improv with comedy skits in such a way that to me made it vastly superior to the comedy warehouse. It was something that was a bit strange about it. I'm with the PP that said they still miss it 10 years later - it was #1 my favorite thing at all of Disney World. (And quite honestly I have never encountered anything like it...a few places similar...but usually the improv piece is missing.)


----------



## RedK

My tour guide last week mentioned that the construction at the Adventureland bridge in MK will be a new quickserve restaurant. I hope it doesn't make the traffic too much worse there - that bridge can be a bit of a bottleneck sometimes.


----------



## rteetz

RedK said:


> My tour guide last week mentioned that the construction at the Adventureland bridge in MK will be a new quickserve restaurant. I hope it doesn't make the traffic too much worse there - that bridge can be a bit of a bottleneck sometimes.


That's not a big space. I am not sure I believe that one.


----------



## bluecastle

crazy4wdw said:


> You would need to purchase the ticket that covers the higher priced days.  At least that was the information that was provided when the survey regarding tiered tickets was circulated.
> 
> I wonder what happens if you have to cancel or reschedule your trip?    You're purchasing a ticket for a specific day or time frame so if you don't use it, are you just out of the cash or can you apply the value of the ticket towards the purchase of a future trip?   You'll soon need to degree in accounting to figure all of this out.



I have been buying 7 or 8 day hoppers years ahead of my trips for years. It's been fun while it lasted.


----------



## rteetz

*NEWS!!
*
Disney Parks news!

https://d23.com/breaking-news-about...m-d23-expo-japan-2018/?share_token=fcc066ead9


----------



## dina444444

Pixar Pier is opening on June 23.


----------



## rteetz

*BREAKING!
*
Star Wars-Inspired Resort Planned for Walt Disney World Resort Promises to be ‘Unlike Anything That Exists Today’

Pixar Pier to Open June 23 at Disney California Adventure Park; New ‘Incredibles’ Float to Join ‘Paint the Night’ Parade

Thrilling New Pixar Experiences Are Coming to Life at Disney Parks Around the World

Adventures by Disney Announces New Japan Vacation for 2019

Peek Inside Disney’s Hotel New York – The Art of Marvel Resort Room At Disneyland Paris

Sneak A Peek At The Toydarian Wares Coming To Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge

‘Guardians of the Galaxy’ Attraction at Epcot Will Be One of World’s Longest Enclosed Coasters

Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster Starring Aerosmith at Walt Disney Studios Park to Receive Marvel Transformation

Mickey & Minnie’s Runaway Railway Opens Next Year at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

I think I have everything updated now. Each news item announced today has a corresponding thread.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think I have everything updated now. Each news item announced today has a corresponding thread.



Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Fantasia79

Phew, Disneyland Paris for RnR overlay.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

rteetz said:


> I think I have everything updated now. Each news item announced today has a corresponding thread.


You're awesome, Ryan! Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterJackie said:


> You're awesome, Ryan! Thank you!


Thanks Jackie!


----------



## Alicenwonderment

The place I miss even more than Adventurer's Club is the Comedy Warehouse - all improv stuff, and the audience participated by shouting out stuff...  a bit "adult" sometimes, but usually pretty family oriented.  My young daughter (I think she was only about 10 or 12 at the time) was selected to participate, and it was hilarious![/QUOTE]

During my first CP (98) I used to go to Comedy Warehouse Thursday nights since it was free to cast members.


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> It was this...but what you are missing is the interactive and improvisational aspects to it. They did the same shows every night, but they were often very reliant on the behaviour of the audience. It combined Improv with comedy skits in such a way that to me made it vastly superior to the comedy warehouse. It was something that was a bit strange about it. I'm with the PP that said they still miss it 10 years later - it was #1 my favorite thing at all of Disney World. (And quite honestly I have never encountered anything like it...a few places similar...but usually the improv piece is missing.)



All of this-- plus, not sure when you first attended, but we started going in 03--- My memory says at thet time they didn't have the same shows every night-- there were many more that rotated.  (At least in the main salon)  as time went by they seemed to have ended up with the standard set..... as far as I can remember....... you know....


----------



## JaxDad

I can't remember exactly when we were going, probably mid- to late-90s, but we loved Pleasure Island!  Both Adventurers Club and Comedy Warehouse were awesome.  We also like bouncing around the various themed clubs, especially the beach club, progressive club, and the techno club. The "New Year" celebrations were great for getting everybody all excited. Fun times!


----------



## OKW Lover

RedK said:


> My tour guide last week mentioned that the construction at the Adventureland bridge in MK will be a new quickserve restaurant. I hope it doesn't make the traffic too much worse there - that bridge can be a bit of a bottleneck sometimes.



Not sure I'm thinking of the right place, but isn't this where the new Club 33 is going?


----------



## BigRed98

OKW Lover said:


> Not sure I'm thinking of the right place, but isn't this where the new Club 33 is going?



Disney hasn’t officially said anything about this location but everyone’s speculating that it’s going to be club 33.


----------



## OKW Lover

BigRed98 said:


> Disney hasn’t officially said anything about this location but everyone’s speculating that it’s going to be club 33.


If that's right then I don't see it as creating any more congestion around that location than there already is.


----------



## skier_pete

OKW Lover said:


> If that's right then I don't see it as creating any more congestion around that location than there already is.



Yeah - those 50 - 100 people per day that enter Club 33 won't make much of an impact on crowds.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *BREAKING!*
> Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster Starring Aerosmith at Walt Disney Studios Park to Receive Marvel Transformation



Please don't change Tower of Terror too, please don't change Tower of Terror too, please don't change...


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Not sure I'm thinking of the right place, but isn't this where the new Club 33 is going?


Yep


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> Please don't change Tower of Terror too, please don't change Tower of Terror too, please don't change...


According to WDWNT Paris will remove the Twilight Zone but keep the tower theme instead of getting guardians.


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> According to WDWNT Paris will remove the Twilight Zone but keep the tower theme instead of getting guardians.



Bit of an odd choice as it's an easy update to beef up their Marvel presence


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Merchandise preview for Princess Half Marathon Weekend

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-princess-half-marathon-weekend-merchandise/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Flower and Garden prep has begun

https://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-flower-bed-installation-begins-2018-flower-garden-festival/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lee Matthews said:


> Bit of an odd choice as it's an easy update to beef up their Marvel presence



My only thought it is they have big plans for Marvel and want to turn that entire back area into a Marvel Land - then the Tower of Terror is sort of on the outside of that


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate Harley Davidson's Grand Opening Today at Disney Springs with a Free Appetizer


----------



## skier_pete

tarak said:


> Yeah - I don’t care how cute the vans are, a 25% price hike takes this completely out of consideration. I was pretty much out of it at $20.



We did it once at $20, would probably now use Uber/lyft.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disneyland Update – Price Jump, New Vyloos, Confirmations


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Interesting public proposal discovered on Twitter

https://www.disboards.com/threads/city-of-disney.3664053/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Celebrate Harley Davidson's Grand Opening Today at Disney Springs with a Free Appetizer



had me going for a second....thinking HD had a restaurant.....until I read it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Destination D: Celebrating Mickey Mouse' Takes Place at Disney's Contemporary Resort Nov. 16-18


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wheel of Fortune 35th Anniversary from Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Foodie Guide to Valentine’s Day 2018 at Disney Parks


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Visit Anaheim Announces 5-Percent Increase in 2017 Visitation to Anaheim, Home of the Disneyland Resort


----------



## mollmoll4

They must watch the boards- Disney WILL make cases for iPhone X in collaboration with OtterBox. I’m sure my singular comment greatly effected this decision

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-walt-disney-world-resort-disneyland-resort/


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> They must watch the boards- Disney WILL make cases for iPhone X in collaboration with OtterBox. I’m sure my singular comment greatly effected this decision
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-walt-disney-world-resort-disneyland-resort/


I believe they already have. That one pictured came out last week. 

So far none of the cases have really stood out for me.


----------



## mollmoll4

They have them for the 7/8 and plus, but this is the first I have seen/heard for the X.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I believe they already have. That one pictured came out last week.
> 
> So far none of the cases have really stood out for me.


I have liked the castle ones but I wouldnt necessarily see you carrying one of them lol


----------



## ecclescake

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Mickey Celebration cakes coming soon
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...akes-coming-soon-to-walt-disney-world-resort/


This seems like an old link from last year? I noticed the comments all seemed months old.


----------



## rteetz

ecclescake said:


> This seems like an old link from last year? I noticed the comments all seemed months old.


That’s what I get for not checking it. I just saw it on social media.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Saw this in fb just now


----------



## MissGina5

FinnsMom7 said:


> View attachment 302125 Saw this in fb just now


I have been getting toy story land teasers on Hulu


----------



## rteetz

FinnsMom7 said:


> View attachment 302125 Saw this in fb just now


Yep they appeared a week or so ago.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Disney Performing Arts Parades to Take Place at Magic Kingdom This Weekend


----------



## kungaloosh22

********** said:


> It was this...but what you are missing is the interactive and improvisational aspects to it. They did the same shows every night, but they were often very reliant on the behaviour of the audience. It combined Improv with comedy skits in such a way that to me made it vastly superior to the comedy warehouse. It was something that was a bit strange about it. I'm with the PP that said they still miss it 10 years later - it was #1 my favorite thing at all of Disney World. (And quite honestly I have never encountered anything like it...a few places similar...but usually the improv piece is missing.)



Totally agree. AC was my favorite thing at all of Disney World, too. Completely unique, and I _still_ miss it terribly. I spent many nights at the AC, sometimes bouncing over to the Comedy Club for a show or 2. If AC hadn't closed, I probably would have bought DVC points at Saratoga Springs just to be able to go there more often. I _like_ the Edison, but it's not the Adventurer's Club.


----------



## Killer Fish

Kongaloosh!

Yeah I miss both the AC and the Comedy Warehouse....really all of Pleasure Island.


----------



## Reddog1134

MK was rented out last night for a private party.  A friend from high school was lucky enough to attend.  He posted these pics from Space Mountain.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Cars universe space movie to be titled “Beyond the Sky”

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/breaking-cars-universe-space-movie-titled-beyond-sky/


----------



## dlavender

Reddog1134 said:


> MK was rented out last night for a private party.  A friend from high school was lucky enough to attend.  He posted these pics from Space Mountain.
> 
> View attachment 302228 View attachment 302229



This is what I envisioned when they first announced they were re doing the queue.....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New concept art for Disneyland resort

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/new-concept-art-released-disneylands-new-resort-hotel-monorail-station/


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> MK was rented out last night for a private party.  A friend from high school was lucky enough to attend.  He posted these pics from Space Mountain.
> 
> View attachment 302228 View attachment 302229


Just what Walt always wanted...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
The Disney Corner signage is up

https://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-signage-disney-corner-disney-springs/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> The Disney Corner signage is up
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-signage-disney-corner-disney-springs/



I hope they do a good job on World of Disney. I’m not a fan of this idea.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Just what Walt always wanted...


Yeah.  He liked to contain his exclusive private parties with alcohol served within Club 33...


----------



## Tigger's ally

Reddog1134 said:


> MK was rented out last night for a private party.  A friend from high school was lucky enough to attend.  He posted these pics from Space Mountain.
> 
> View attachment 302228 View attachment 302229



Yuengling.....and I can't get any where I live.....Arghhhhhhhhh 

Will get some this weekend watching baseball in South Carolina, can't wait!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Reddog1134 said:


> MK was rented out last night for a private party.  A friend from high school was lucky enough to attend.  He posted these pics from Space Mountain.
> 
> View attachment 302228 View attachment 302229


I'm getting flashbacks to college parties lol


----------



## wareagle57

Reddog1134 said:


> MK was rented out last night for a private party.  A friend from high school was lucky enough to attend.  He posted these pics from Space Mountain.
> 
> View attachment 302228 View attachment 302229



What caused this? Were they handing out free beer at the entrance with hour long waits? It's not like you seen coke bottles or empty cups get stacked like this or thrown on the ground of queues to this extent. What kind of private party was this?


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> What caused this? Were they handing out free beer at the entrance with hour long waits? It's not like you seen coke bottles or empty cups get stacked like this or thrown on the ground of queues to this extent. What kind of private party was this?


It was a Grainger corporate event. Due to the amount of alcohol I’d imagine Grainger paid for that as well. People probably just carried them through the lines.


----------



## rteetz

Sounds like a new trailer for incredibles 2 comes out tomorrow.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Sounds like a new trailer for incredibles 2 comes out tomorrow.


I am getting excited because it seems like Edna Mode is gonna have a bigger role doesnt it?


----------



## mfly

rteetz said:


> Sounds like a new trailer for incredibles 2 comes out tomorrow.


Yea- they were running ads during the Olympics that there would be a new trailer this Wednesday.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Coco comes out on Blu-Ray on February 27th. Digital releas is out today!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Frozen the Musical: The Sitzprobe!
*
The Sitzprobe is part of the broadway musical process where the cast gets to sing with a live orchestra for the first time. Here is the video of the Frozen cast getting to experience the Sitzprobe.

We also get an in-depth look at what this musical is bringing from the movie portion. One thing I heard that I am interested in is..."More Hans material."


----------



## a4matte

MissGina5 said:


> I am getting excited because it seems like Edna Mode is gonna have a bigger role doesnt it?


I've been seeing some rumors that...
(Spoiler tag - it should work, but just in case here's your possible spoiler?)


Spoiler



she might be a villain now?


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walt Disney World is adding FootGolf
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/disney-world-adding-footgolf-disneys-oak-trail-course/



What about hockey golf?


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Encounter Rey Beginning this May in Star Wars Launch Bay at Disneyland Resort


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Coco comes out on Blu-Ray on February 27th. Digital releas is out today!



Hoping my kids don’t notice it’s out for the next few weeks. We leave for Disney in early March and I plan to buy it and load to everyone’s device for the flight.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Epic Shows and Heroic Encounters Thrill Disney Cruise Line Guests During Marvel Day at Sea


----------



## mcd2745

********** said:


> It was this...but what you are missing is the interactive and improvisational aspects to it. They did the same shows every night, but they were often very reliant on the behaviour of the audience. It combined Improv with comedy skits in such a way that to me made it vastly superior to the comedy warehouse. It was something that was a bit strange about it. I'm with the PP that said they still miss it 10 years later - it was #1 my favorite thing at all of Disney World. *(And quite honestly I have never encountered anything like it..*.a few places similar...but usually the improv piece is missing.)



That's the thing about AC. Basically every other club on PI, you could find something very similar in pretty much any city. AC was the one venue that was totally unique. That's the reason for all the nostalgia tied to it.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Just what Walt always wanted...



Good point, Walt would want a scotch mist


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Redcon1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for checking!
> 
> I like how it promotes that "this is a good deal" - as if there is ever any variance in the price



They should post in very, very tiny print: "And this is the only one you're gonna get!"


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


>


I didn’t have the volume up super high but the re-recording sounds pretty good. Generally the same with maybe some touch up here and there.

Also think the new end of the video looks good


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I didn’t have the volume up super high but the re-recording sounds pretty good. Generally the same with maybe some touch up here and there.
> 
> Also think the new end of the video looks good


Yep. All of the re-recordings they have ever done have been pretty similar. 

I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Disney Corner Store Rumored to Open February 14


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fox President Dismisses Comcast Bidding Rumors, Calls Them 'Speculation Palooza'


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> Just what Walt always wanted...


Right?  Glad I wasn't there.


----------



## beer dave

Tigger's ally said:


> Yuengling.....and I can't get any where I live.....Arghhhhhhhhh
> 
> Will get some this weekend watching baseball in South Carolina, can't wait!


Never understood the yanglang thing-- It's made with corn predominately.  I grew up an hour from pottsville.  They didn't even understand why it took off, as it has been around forever..... and for anyon, all of their beers are lagers-- even the ales...... all fermented in one room (at least in the original brewery) and all with lager yeast at lagering temperatures.....


----------



## Sweettears

beer dave said:


> Never understood the yanglang thing-- It's made with corn predominately.  I grew up an hour from pottsville.  They didn't even understand why it took off, as it has been around forever..... and for anyon, all of their beers are lagers-- even the ales...... all fermented in one room (at least in the original brewery) and all with lager yeast at lagering temperatures.....


I thinks it’s ok as a change of pace as it’s not available locally for me but I would not search for it.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Fox President Dismisses Comcast Bidding Rumors, Calls Them 'Speculation Palooza'



Palooza...lol.


----------



## tarak

rteetz said:


>



Looks like Lance Armstrong is gone. That change alone would make me happy, but I thought the new version was very nice.  I cry every time I see the flag raised amidst the rubble of the WTC.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shanghai Disneyland expecting large crowds for Chinese New Year 

https://www.shine.cn/news/metro/1802140445/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Quite a few new people.  Pretty good version of th so gy


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tarak said:


> Looks like Lance Armstrong is gone. That change alone would make me happy, but I thought the new version was very nice.  I cry every time I see the flag raised amidst the rubble of the WTC.



I think it was now Michael Phelps where Armstrong was.

Agree about the flag part - that and the astronauts from the Challenger get me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Fox President Dismisses Comcast Bidding Rumors, Calls Them 'Speculation Palooza'



I'd be ok with "palooza" being the new "gate"


----------



## tarak

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it was now Michael Phelps where Armstrong was.
> 
> Agree about the flag part - that and the astronauts from the Challenger get me



That gets me, too.  I remember when the Challenger exploded, walking to the mall after school with my best friend, and eating at Round Table Pizza while we watched the news coverage.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tarak said:


> That gets me, too.  I remember when the Challenger exploded, walking to the mall after school with my best friend, and eating at Round Table Pizza while we watched the news coverage.



We were in class (grammar school) and the wheeled in tv's so we could watch the launch.


----------



## tarak

beer dave said:


> Never understood the yanglang thing-- It's made with corn predominately.  I grew up an hour from pottsville.  They didn't even understand why it took off, as it has been around forever..... and for anyon, all of their beers are lagers-- even the ales...... all fermented in one room (at least in the original brewery) and all with lager yeast at lagering temperatures.....



My BIL went crazy for Yuengling when he visited.  I’m in Harrisburg, so it’s everywhere.



TheMaxRebo said:


> We were in class (grammar school) and the wheeled in tv's so we could watch the launch.



Ouch. My husband saw it live but I didn’t. I think about the kids in Christa McAuliffe’s class and how traumatic it must have been.  I was in high school, so that totally dates me. 

I wonder if the World of Disney will be sufficiently disrupted I can avoid it with my 5-year-old in June. The only time I’ve been able to tolerate that store was when I was alone, it had just opened for the day, and I’d stopped at Dockside Margaritas first.


----------



## GMatisse

closetmickey said:


> Do we have an opening date?  Or any guesses?


We went tonight 2/13/18, so it has reopened! 
Unfortunately, it was our first time seeing the show so I can’t tell you what has changed, but there were many recent faces in the last bit. We really enjoyed it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

beer dave said:


> Never understood the yanglang thing-- It's made with corn predominately.  I grew up an hour from pottsville.  They didn't even understand why it took off, as it has been around forever..... and for anyon, all of their beers are lagers-- even the ales...... all fermented in one room (at least in the original brewery) and all with lager yeast at lagering temperatures.....



Oh, I am sure there are lots of people out there that don't have the same taste buds as me.  Give me a Yuengling on tap and I am a happy man.


----------



## Wubar

Tigger's ally said:


> Oh, I am sure there are lots of people out there that don't have the same taste buds as me.  Give me a Yuengling on tap and I am a happy man.


I don't mind Yuengling-growing up in PA, you have lots of access to it. I'd much rather drink that than the swill that dominates the beer scene - mainly, any of the Bud, Miller, or Coors nastiness.


----------



## andyw715

Reddog1134 said:


> MK was rented out last night for a private party.  A friend from high school was lucky enough to attend.  He posted these pics from Space Mountain.
> 
> View attachment 302228 View attachment 302229



Is that like a coat check for beer?


----------



## piglet1979

The flag rising at the WTC gets me every time too.  I was only like 20 or 21 at the time so it brings back a lot of memories and feelings.  As for the challenger I was only in 1st or 2nd grade and we were not allowed to watch it or that is what I remember.  I was really too young to really understand all of what had happened so I do not have a connection to it like I do with 9/11.  I do love this new version and can't wait to be able to see it in person.


----------



## ejgonz2

piglet1979 said:


> The flag rising at the WTC gets me every time too.  I was only like 20 or 21 at the time so it brings back a lot of memories and feelings.  As for the challenger I was only in 1st or 2nd grade and we were not allowed to watch it or that is what I remember.  I was really too young to really understand all of what had happened so I do not have a connection to it like I do with 9/11.  I do love this new version and can't wait to be able to see it in person.



I might be a year or two older and both events affected me greatly. I was/am a space geek who wanted to be an astronaut. For 9/11, I was at my first real job (in NJ) for a year or so and could see the NYC skyline from the top of the parking deck. I saw the second tower fall and was with people who had family and friends who worked in the financial district.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Oh, I am sure there are lots of people out there that don't have the same taste buds as me.  Give me a Yuengling on tap and I am a happy man.



when I was in college the daughter of one of the owners of Yoengling was attending as well so that was sort of our unofficial official beer - definitely got my fill during those years but wills till have some occasionally for the nostalgia (much better than most of the swill by fraternity would get for parties)


----------



## Moliphino

My grandfather was from Pottsville, so before Yuengling made it to MA it was always a special thing when someone brought some up. Now we can get it here, so it's not as big a deal. It's better than Sam Adams, at least.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> when I was in college the daughter of one of the owners of Yoengling was attending as well so that was sort of our unofficial official beer - definitely got my fill during those years but wills till have some occasionally for the nostalgia (much better than most of the swill by fraternity would get for parties)



Yeah, growing up here in the heartland, frat parties consisted of PBR, Stag and Milwaukees best.


----------



## rteetz

Not that I’m against beer talk I just think it’s probably best not to happen here so let’s move on


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Disney Corner is now open

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-disney-corner-now-open-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
World of Disney now under refurbishment

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-majority-world-disney-now-closed-refurbishment-disney-springs/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Disney Corner is now open
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-disney-corner-now-open-disney-springs/



The way Disney Corner looks is probably going to be the new look of World of Disney.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> The way Disney Corner looks is probably going to be the new look of World of Disney.


Which is disappointing.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Just screams pop up to me


----------



## dlavender

Lee Matthews said:


> Just screams pop up to me


Screams Old Navy to me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Screams Old Navy to me



i was thinking H&M but Old Navy is pretty accurate too ... really not a fan


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> i was thinking H&M but Old Navy is pretty accurate too ... really not a fan



Agreed, the outlets look that good or better.


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> i was thinking H&M but Old Navy is pretty accurate too ... really not a fan



The artwork is great but it's too much loft like, similar to h&m but less crowded with clothes.

It seems cold. Disney stores should be like shopping in a warm hug and be happy .That doesn't seem happy except for the artwork.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Lee Matthews said:


> Just screams pop up to me



Just a regular pop up or an infield fly?


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Chief Strategy Officer Kevin Mayer Says New Streaming Service Not Designed To “Kill Netflix”

http://deadline.com/2018/02/disney-streaming-service-kevin-mayer-netflix-hulu-1202287731/


----------



## Lee Matthews

A lot of short term shops here in the UK have a similar look and also looks just like a Disney Store pop up I visited a couple of months ago. 

Hopefully because this isn’t permanent like WoD that this isn’t the look they go for ALTHOUGH I do think it’s needs modernisation. That goes for Disney store in general which I think is on the cards


----------



## Lee Matthews

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney Chief Strategy Officer Kevin Mayer Says New Streaming Service Not Designed To “Kill Netflix”
> 
> http://deadline.com/2018/02/disney-streaming-service-kevin-mayer-netflix-hulu-1202287731/



Not initially. With R rated content going to Hulu, surely the plan is to expand that internationally too and between the 3 services, have entertainment summed up?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Visual Effects Society Presents Avatar Flight of Passage with Award for Outstanding Visual Effects


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Land clearing for Tron begins

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-land-clearing-begins-tron-roller-coaster-magic-kingdom/


----------



## piglet1979

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> World of Disney now under refurbishment
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-majority-world-disney-now-closed-refurbishment-disney-springs/



I just want to take a crayon and color the walls.  It reminds of coloring book pages.  It is very cute (the pictures on the walls) but it really needs some color.


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Disney Corner is now open
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-disney-corner-now-open-disney-springs/



Looking at the pictures made me think of the Disney Pop Up stores at the D23 Expo last year.


----------



## Roxyfire

Maybe it's just me but I like the way the that store looks, clean and polished. More modern and uncluttered. The way the current disney stores look make me think of the 90s where every rack is stuffed to the brim with merchandise. Nothing really stands out when there's so much stuff everywhere. Hopefully this is big enough for people to move around and actually browse.


----------



## dina444444

Roxyfire said:


> Maybe it's just me but I like the way the that store looks, clean and polished. More modern and uncluttered. The way the current disney stores look make me think of the 90s where every rack is stuffed to the brim with merchandise. Nothing really stands out when there's so much stuff everywhere. Hopefully this is big enough for people to move around and actually browse.


I agree on this. I hate walking in to stores that don’t curate and properly merchandise their floor and when racks and shelving units are too close together it’s hard to shop.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> I agree on this. I hate walking in to stores that don’t curate and properly merchandise their floor and when racks and shelving units are too close together it’s hard to shop.


I don't mind modern ways to showcase the merchandise and de-clutter. However I like the Disney feel of the store. The decor on the walls and ceilings help make the store unique. If it becomes an all white very clean and minimal decoration store it's going to feel like shopping in an Apple Store. That's not Disney.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> Maybe it's just me but I like the way the that store looks, clean and polished. More modern and uncluttered. The way the current disney stores look make me think of the 90s where every rack is stuffed to the brim with merchandise. Nothing really stands out when there's so much stuff everywhere. Hopefully this is big enough for people to move around and actually browse.


Majority of the time modern makes me feel cold and less welcomed. I'd be less likely to spend much time shopping in there.

I do agree on being less cluttered but to me there's almost too much space in between certain displays and combined with a more sterile approach it just makes me want to get out as quick as possible or walking out after a very brief look.

Obviously though many companies are taking on a more modern approach to their looks.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Majority of the time modern makes me feel cold and less welcomed. I'd be less likely to spend much time shopping in there.
> 
> I do agree on being less cluttered but to me there's almost too much space in between certain displays and combined with a more sterile approach it just makes me want to get out as quick as possible or walking out after a very brief look.
> 
> Obviously though many companies are taking on a more modern approach to their looks.



Ha I guess that's the difference. I shop when I want something, I don't want to sound like a robot, but the only thing I want to "feel" is the freedom to look around without being bothered by salespeople. I do think part of the industrial look might be because it's temporary. 



rteetz said:


> I don't mind modern ways to showcase the merchandise and de-clutter. However I like the Disney feel of the store. The decor on the walls and ceilings help make the store unique. If it becomes an all white very clean and minimal decoration store it's going to feel like shopping in an Apple Store. That's not Disney.



I wouldn't say it's quite like an apple store, those have next to no imagery, just the items out for display and a few racks toward the back for accessories. Maybe some of the large versions of print ads on the wall near the correponding items. These pictures show a decent amount of mickey and minnie paintings (with red/black to pop) and the standups for the princesses which also catch the eye. The reason they use the white is so that the color from the items stand out. It's more of a blank slate, white space form of design. It draws your eyes more to the items and the background fades away. It seems more like IKEA to me, in the areas that are not the room samples.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
DHS Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photo-rep...ise-galaxys-edge-toy-story-land-skyliner-etc/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> Ha I guess that's the difference. I shop when I want something, I don't want to sound like a robot, but the only thing I want to "feel" is the *freedom to look around without being bothered by salespeople.* I do think part of the industrial look might be because it's temporary.


To the bolded that's a big thing for me as well.


----------



## JK World

Roxyfire said:


> Maybe it's just me but I like the way the that store looks, clean and polished. More modern and uncluttered. The way the current disney stores look make me think of the 90s where every rack is stuffed to the brim with merchandise. Nothing really stands out when there's so much stuff everywhere. Hopefully this is big enough for people to move around and actually browse.



The thing that stood out to me actually was just how 'uncluttered' it appears.  I thought "what a waste of space, where's all the merchandise?"  Seems like very little merchandise available in store, everything being pushed to websites and apps for purchases.  I can do that from home, if I'm on vacation and taking the time to walk into a store I want to be able to touch things and try them on and fully experience the stuff.  I don't like the modern, loft look.  But I'm a fairly old school millennial, so I guess send me back to the 90s, lol.


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Disney Corner is now open
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-disney-corner-now-open-disney-springs/



I definitely read this as the Disney Coroner and was like what??....vocabulary matters lol...


----------



## Roxyfire

JK World said:


> The thing that stood out to me actually was just how 'uncluttered' it appears.  I thought "what a waste of space, where's all the merchandise?"  Seems like very little merchandise available in store, everything being pushed to websites and apps for purchases.  I can do that from home, if I'm on vacation and taking the time to walk into a store I want to be able to touch things and try them on and fully experience the stuff.  I don't like the modern, loft look.  But I'm a fairly old school millennial, so I guess send me back to the 90s, lol.



We're likely the same age then, but I don't think it's a generational thing. I was raised in a minimalist household and really am drawn to spaces that are similar.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> Maybe it's just me but I like the way the that store looks, clean and polished. More modern and uncluttered. The way the current disney stores look make me think of the 90s where every rack is stuffed to the brim with merchandise. Nothing really stands out when there's so much stuff everywhere. Hopefully this is big enough for people to move around and actually browse.



I get that ... I think ideally it would be something inbetween.  The current way could be congested and almost overwhelming but this new one (and they new design for the Disney Stores in malls) feels cold to me - I am ok with less "stuff" but need the warmth and not that it is just some racks in a NYC loft


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Royal Caribbean Construction Photos, Details Released for What Will Be the World's Largest Cruise Ship


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Nile Crocodile Has Emergency Amputation Surgery in Conservation Station at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Park Adds Rose Gold Churros


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Swan and Dolphin Resort Announces Menus, New Themed Area for the 2018 Food and Wine Classic


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line Earns Numerous Accolades in Cruisers' Choice Awards


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Nile Crocodile Has Emergency Amputation Surgery in Conservation Station at Disney's Animal Kingdom


Awww I feel bad for the croc even though the article said crocs tend to get the type of foot injuries that this one did in the wild I still feel bad


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Aquatica Shares Construction Photo Showing the New Ray Rush Water Slide


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> You beat me.
> 
> I don’t mind the colors.



They lost me with putting Dinosaur on there.


----------



## writerguyfl

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I do agree on being less cluttered but to me there's almost too much space in between certain displays and combined with a more sterile approach it just makes me want to get out as quick as possible or walking out after a very brief look.



It's possible that Disney wants guests to "get out as quick as possible" in that store.  I'm guessing this is a smaller space than World of Disney, which means they might want to encourage guests to not feel too at home.  Get guest in, buying, and out as soon as possible.



Disneymom1126 said:


> I definitely read this as the Disney Coroner and was like what??....vocabulary matters lol...



I saw "Coroner" the first time I read it, too.


----------



## crazy4wdw

"A new rumor is circulating online suggesting that EA may be on the verge of losing their licensing agreement for *Star Wars* games. Shortly after acquiring Lucasfilm in 2012, Disney restructured the company and shuttered its LucasArts division. They were not interested in developing first-party Star Wars games but rather sought to license their property out to already established third-party developers and publishers – and their prime choice was EA."

https://screenrant.com/disney-star-wars-ea-games/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



So basically the plot of the show Growing Pains:  Mom goes back to work, dad stays home with the kids

Did appreciate the "why would they change Math?  Math is Math!" Part


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

writerguyfl said:


> It's possible that Disney wants guests to "get out as quick as possible" in that store.  I'm guessing this is a smaller space than World of Disney, which means they might want to encourage guests to not feel too at home.  Get guest in, buying, and out as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw "Coroner" the first time I read it, too.


Could be but if the new Disney store looks resemble this at least in certain features or the new World of Disney does the "get out as quick as possible" probably wouldn't be good.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Interesting article on Marvel 


https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-black-panther-movie-deal-that-didnt-get-made-1518703200


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Interesting article on Marvel
> 
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-black-panther-movie-deal-that-didnt-get-made-1518703200


Article is behind a paywall.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> Article is behind a paywall.


That’s weird I was able to see it before. Maybe you get one free one or something then that’s it.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> That’s weird I was able to see it before. Maybe you get one free one or something then that’s it.


If you use the link through Twitter it works

https://twitter.com/benfritz/status/964162218823577602


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New YesterYears shirts from ShopDisney

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/shop-new-limited-release-toontown-country-bears-shirts-shopdisney/


----------



## momandmousefan

Everyone is commenting on the look of the Disney Corner and I can’t even get beyond how boring and uninspired the merchandise itself looks. If they are going to go with less merchandise as least make it interesting. The greatly overpriced princess dresses and the same mouse ears you can get everywhere certainly aren’t really going to inspire me to open my wallet.


----------



## rteetz

momandmousefan said:


> Everyone is commenting on the look of the Disney Corner and I can’t even get beyond how boring and uninspired the merchandise itself looks. If they are going to go with less merchandise as least make it interesting. The greatly overpriced princess dresses and the same mouse ears you can’t get everywhere certainly aren’t really going to inspire me to open my wallet.


Disney Corner is just relocating the stuff that was in World of Disney so I don’t think anyone was expecting it to be great merch.


----------



## rteetz

*News*



hiroMYhero said:


> Beginning on Mother’s Day, the following Character changes will be in effect at AK:
> 
> *No Longer Meeting*
> *King Louie
> *Baloo
> (In mid-April, King Louie and Baloo move to the Ticket Window area of AK)
> *Flik
> 
> 
> *Dinoland - Donald Days *
> *Donald moves to the Gas Station
> *Daisy in artist attire will be near the dinosaur play area
> *Pluto in the Boneyard area
> *Goofy near arcade
> *Launchpad McQuack - intermittently
> *Scrooge McDuck
> *Chipmunks
> 
> **Dance Party Nightly
> 
> *Discovery Island*
> **Dug* returns to meet with Russell at Wilderness Explorers Club House


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New YesterYears shirts from ShopDisney
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/shop-new-limited-release-toontown-country-bears-shirts-shopdisney/



And again, no women's sizes.  I'd love the Country Bears shirt, but $28 for a shirt I'd only wear to bed or to exercise isn't worth it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fancy Nancy coming to Disney Junior

https://t.co/g9lG5AJ6vC?amp=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*



That's cool that Scrooge McDuck and Launchpad will be meeting!

I assume the Dug back meeting with Russell is just until the new Up Bird Show starts, right?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's cool that Scrooge McDuck and Launchpad will be meeting!
> 
> I assume the Dug back meeting with Russell is just until the new Up Bird Show starts, right?


I’m taking it as full time now. All of the Up characters will be in the bird show I believe. They likely just won’t be out meeting during a show or something like that. The new show starts April 22nd.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars Galactic Nights now on sale

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/sta...nights-event-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> I’m taking it as full time now. All of the Up characters will be in the bird show I believe. They likely just won’t be out meeting during a show or something like that. The new show starts April 22nd.


To add they will meet as scheduled despite the new Up show.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New princess spirit jerseys now on sale 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photos-disney-princess-spirit-jerseys-now-sale-disney-parks/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Skyliner construction at Epcot 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/photos-new-gondola-station-continues-to.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Helicopter flyover scheduled at WDW 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/helicopter-flying-over-select-areas-of.html?m=1


----------



## FinnsMom7

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Skyliner construction at Epcot
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/photos-new-gondola-station-continues-to.html?m=1


Can you still walk thru Int'l Gateway to the boardwalk? Also get the friendship ferry over there? I may just be looking at the wall photos from the wrong angle.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New YesterYears shirts from ShopDisney
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/shop-new-limited-release-toontown-country-bears-shirts-shopdisney/



I'll take that last one but the Walt Disney World version please, kthnx


----------



## rteetz

FinnsMom7 said:


> Can you still walk thru Int'l Gateway to the boardwalk? Also get the friendship ferry over there? I may just be looking at the wall photos from the wrong angle.


Yes


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Helicopter flyover scheduled at WDW
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/helicopter-flying-over-select-areas-of.html?m=1


Good of them to mention that. Sad commentary on our current lives, that it makes sense to announce these things so folks don't freak out thinking something is up.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

sachilles said:


> Good of them to mention that. Sad commentary on our current lives, that it makes sense to announce these things so folks don't freak out thinking something is up.


Eh..I wouldn't go that route regarding the sad commentary aspect. Besides are they even actually announcing it to guests when they get to the park?

Seeing a helicopter at WDW wouldn't even phase me and honestly I would be more apt to think they were taking video for aerial views then something bad happening. Several times a day military helicopters go over my area. No one ever has advised that the highway I live near is on a military helicopter path. Heck one time (though when school wasn't in session for the day) a helicopter was probably 20-30 feet above the roofline of the new high school near me and they were doing turning maneuver practices-all in a highly residential area too.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Interview Reveals More Details on Disney’s Hotel New York – The Art of Marvel at Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Most of the World of Disney Store at Disney Springs is Now Closed for Remodel


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigRed98 said:


> The way Disney Corner looks is probably going to be the new look of World of Disney.


Ugh.  Looks like a discount store to me. 



piglet1979 said:


> I just want to take a crayon and color the walls.  It reminds of coloring book pages.  It is very cute (the pictures on the walls) but it really needs some color.


Don't worry... wouldn't be surprised if some kids take care of that...


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Interview Reveals More Details on Disney’s Hotel New York – The Art of Marvel at Disneyland Paris



A little disappointing that it's so Iron Man heavy (Team Cap all the way!), but I'm totally still going to stay there whenever I make it back to DLP.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Most of the World of Disney Store at Disney Springs is Now Closed for Remodel



I have two thoughts on this...
I personally like the clutter and chaos of the BIG DISNEY STORE - it's like one more immersion for me.  I like to walk from room to room, and suddenly see something I didn't see the other five times I strolled through...It was my primary purpose for going DOWNTOWN - I know, it's not called that anymore, but I still think of it that way.

- BUT -

Since everything here is available at almost EVERY other Disney store - the big ones in the parks and the small ones in the resorts - I have to say that I really don't plan a visit unless I'm going to the Springs for another reason - and that has rarely happened in the last several years.

If they turn the World of Disney store into yet another mall-type store, I just won't waste the time during my trip - I'll buy online.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> I have two thoughts on this...
> I personally like the clutter and chaos of the BIG DISNEY STORE - it's like one more immersion for me.  I like to walk from room to room, and suddenly see something I didn't see the other five times I strolled through...It was my primary purpose for going DOWNTOWN - I know, it's not called that anymore, but I still think of it that way.
> 
> - BUT -
> 
> Since everything here is available at almost EVERY other Disney store - the big ones in the parks and the small ones in the resorts - I have to say that I really don't plan a visit unless I'm going to the Springs for another reason - and that has rarely happened in the last several years.
> 
> If they turn the World of Disney store into yet another mall-type store, I just won't waste the time during my trip - I'll buy online.


Yeah other than the Co-op and Uniqlo I don’t really shop at Disney Springs. I primarily go for the dining.


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Most of the World of Disney Store at Disney Springs is Now Closed for Remodel



One thing I'm confident about...they will not drag their feet with this project. They won't want a majority of the flagship retail store closed for long.


----------



## tarheelblue8853

Don’t know if any of y’all listen to the podcast Binge Mode but they did a deep dive on the Marvel Cinematic Universe that released today.  I enjoyed it.  I don’t remember any examples particular but I know that there is an adult content warning at the beginning of every episode. I’ll come back and post a link when I get back to my computer. In the meantime you can find it on iTunes podcasts for sure or at theringer.com under the podcast tab.


----------



## MissGina5

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ugh.  Looks like a discount store to me.
> 
> 
> Don't worry... wouldn't be surprised if some kids take care of that...


They should let them honestly. That would be a great draw and fun for the kids


----------



## umichigan10

tarheelblue8853 said:


> Don’t know if any of y’all listen to the podcast Binge Mode but they did a deep dive on the Marvel Cinematic Universe that released today.  I enjoyed it.  I don’t remember any examples particular but I know that there is an adult content warning at the beginning of every episode. I’ll come back and post a link when I get back to my computer. In the meantime you can find it on iTunes podcasts for sure or at theringer.com under the podcast tab.


I don’t particularly follow binge mode but would like to add the ringer podcast network is awesome


----------



## Bay Max

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's cool that Scrooge McDuck and Launchpad will be meeting!
> 
> I assume the Dug back meeting with Russell is just until the new Up Bird Show starts, right?



Did I miss something?  Where is the Scrooge and Launchpad meetup?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bay Max said:


> Did I miss something?  Where is the Scrooge and Launchpad meetup?



In Dinoland as part of the Donald dance party thing for the summer


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> In Dinoland as part of the Donald dance party thing for the summer


Does this mean all of these meet ups will end after the summer?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> Does this mean all of these meet ups will end after the summer?



I known the Donald dance party the Ng's was definitely promoted as a special summer thing so I would think at least the ones connected to that would end


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Most of the World of Disney Store at Disney Springs is Now Closed for Remodel


When is the World of Disney store scheduled to reopen?


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> When is the World of Disney store scheduled to reopen?


It is still open just has sections closed off.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Adult Dance Party coming to Disney Springs?

http://savepleasureisland.blogspot.com/2018/02/breaking-news-adult-dj-dance-party.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Slinky Dog makes his way through NYC early this morning - tune in to Good Morning America today to find out why! (Rumors will reveal opening date of Toy Story Land)

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...inky-dog/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0215180221180034C


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Slinky Dog makes his way through NYC early this morning - tune in to Good Morning America today to find out why! (Rumors will reveal opening date of Toy Story Land)
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...inky-dog/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0215180221180034C



I’m still hoping for a Memorial Day weekend opening bc I will
be down in WDW that weekend.


----------



## Krandor

BigRed98 said:


> I’m still hoping for a Memorial Day weekend opening bc I will
> be down in WDW that weekend.



I still think June but we will know soon. I just know it won’t be open for my next trip (dark side).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*BREAKING* *NEWS*

Toy Story Land to Open June 30th!!


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> *BREAKING* *NEWS*
> 
> Toy Story Land to Open June 30th!!
> 
> View attachment 302763



Much later than I expected.


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> *BREAKING* *NEWS*
> 
> Toy Story Land to Open June 30th!!
> 
> View attachment 302763


That's likely too late for there to be previews May 10-17....boooo   lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JETSDAD said:


> That's likely too late for there to be previews May 10-17....boooo   lol



Yeah, I could see some sneak peaks for Media Memorial Day weekend when they are there for the Star Wars event and then some AP/DVC after that for much of June


----------



## Krandor

BigRed98 said:


> Much later than I expected.



I was thinking mid to late June.


----------



## Capang

Yes!!!! We arrive July 15! Can't. Wait.


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I could see some sneak peaks for Media Memorial Day weekend when they are there for the Star Wars event and then some AP/DVC after that for much of June


Being both DVC and AP we were hopeful.  Oh well, I guess we'll just have to wait until the next trip in December to ride Slinky.


----------



## larry47591

Hopefully There are Previews in June will be there June 13 -  19th. If not will be back in October


----------



## SanderMC

JETSDAD said:


> That's likely too late for there to be previews May 10-17....boooo   lol



I was hoping for the same thing.


----------



## rteetz

Well apparently they want the news to die since it was announced on a Friday.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Well apparently they want the news to die since it was announced on a Friday.



Friday is take out the trash day!


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Friday is take out the trash day!


Yep so Disney thinks this is trash


----------



## rteetz




----------



## skier_pete

Though my poll got moved to the "Theme Parks and Strategies" Board, I'll post the link so I can brag that I was one of the ones that said July 4th weekend, which June 30th is part of that timeframe. 23.5 % of voters got it right. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/place-your-bets-in-a-poll-when-will-toy-story-land-open.3663806/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well apparently they want the news to die since it was announced on a Friday.



Well, I am sure they are aware of the chatter of thinking it would be a Memorial Day opening so they know this is later than people would want so yeah


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Yep so Disney thinks this is trash



It's a reference from the show The West Wing where the Press Secretary buries all the worst or unflattering stuff on Friday. So it kinda fits!


----------



## skier_pete

Roxyfire said:


> It's a reference from the show The West Wing where the Press Secretary buries all the worst or unflattering stuff on Friday. So it kinda fits!



Buried stuff is announced at the end of the day on Friday - not first thing in the morning.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I am sure they are aware of the chatter of thinking it would be a Memorial Day opening so they know this is later than people would want so yeah


And Shanghai’s is opening two months earlier.


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> Buried stuff is announced at the end of the day on Friday - not first thing in the morning.



True, but they're showing it on a morning show that only a fraction of people watch. I don't know if they really wanted to give it the blog post at 4 pm treatment.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> True, but they're showing it on a morning show that only a fraction of people watch. I don't know if they really wanted to give it the blog post at 4 pm treatment.


Well Disney announces a lot on GMA especially movie trailers and such. They did previews of Pandora on GMA and The View as well.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Well Disney announces a lot on GMA especially movie trailers and such. They did previews of Pandora on GMA and The View as well.



That kind of stuff is common. I know CBS often uses their morning show to announce things like survivor cast lists, preview of the Big Brother house, etc.  Pretty common for most networks to use their morning shows for that king of things.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Well Disney announces a lot on GMA especially movie trailers and such. They did previews of Pandora on GMA and The View as well.



Ahh ok well, mostly a joke anyway. I forget people watch those shows because I'm usually getting ready for work or in the office already. But I do think you have a point, if they were more enthusiastic about it, wouldn't they announce it earlier in the week so people are discussing it? Or maybe it doesn't really matter now because of social media. I know the take out the trash day really isn't a thing anymore just because twitter lights up anytime a politician or celebrity says or does something negative.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Ahh ok well, mostly a joke anyway. I forget people watch those shows because I'm usually getting ready for work or in the office already. But I do think you have a point, if they were more enthusiastic about it, wouldn't they announce it earlier in the week so people are discussing it? Or maybe it doesn't really matter now because of social media. I know the take out the trash day really isn't a thing anymore just because twitter lights up anytime a politician or celebrity says or does something negative.


Historically Disney will not make any or save bad announcements for Friday’s. So the news dump on Friday is still a thing for them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well Disney announces a lot on GMA especially movie trailers and such. They did previews of Pandora on GMA and The View as well.



Makes sense being it airs on ABC which they own


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I'm a little surprised that it is opening late June, but it is only one month later than what we all were expecting with it possibly opening Memorial Day weekend. I can't wait to see TSL for the first time, but I don't know if it is worth planning a trip around. Toy Story is my favorite Pixar franchise so it is very tempting to plan a trip now.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Minnie Vans expand to Riverside and French Quarter

https://t.co/txZQvngvYX?amp=1


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie Vans expand to Riverside and French Quarter
> 
> https://t.co/txZQvngvYX?amp=1


Cool, we'll be at POR. Hadn't been relevant to me before.....when it says activate the app, is it in the LYFT app or in the disneyworld app?


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Cool, we'll be at POR. Hadn't been relevant to me before.....when it says activate the app, is it in the LYFT app or in the disneyworld app?


When you open MDE in WDW you’ll get a pop up that tells you about Minnie Vans. You will have to download the Lyft app separately. It shouldn’t matter whether you do that before or after opening MDE.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> Though my poll got moved to the "Theme Parks and Strategies" Board, I'll post the link so I can brag that I was one of the ones that said July 4th weekend, which June 30th is part of that timeframe. 23.5 % of voters got it right.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/place-your-bets-in-a-poll-when-will-toy-story-land-open.3663806/


I’ll give you the credit!!


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Historically Disney will not make any or save bad announcements for Friday’s. So the news dump on Friday is still a thing for them.



This is definitely not the date many were hoping for.  However once they put out that announcement of all the memorial day weekend plans you could tell it wasn't going to be then.  Even with that though was still later then many expected (or hoped for).


----------



## circus4u

MouseSavers is also reporting a June 30 opening date for Toy Story Land.


----------



## sachilles

Well, I guess starting June 30th, we start to see what the real ride wait time will be for FOP and NRJ. It's got to go down.....right?

I'm still amazed at the wait times for FEA and 7DMT. While I like peter pan, I don't understand the willingness to wait so long.


----------



## jade1

Not official yet.

Earlier tonight sources were spotting the movie between $22M-$24M, and now the thinking is that the Ryan Coogler-directed movie about Marvel’s Black superhero T’Challa will clear *$25M*. _Black Panther _will either beat or tie with  _Captain America: Civil War _($25M) as the second best Marvel preview ever behind _Avengers: Age of Ultron _($27.6M). This is also easily the biggest pre-summer preview night ever, outstripping _The Hunger Games _($19.7M). On the high end, it’s nearly double the $12.7M what _Deadpool _posted prior to its record February four-day weekend of $152.1M. These early estimates for _Black Panther _are exclusively from Deadline, so if you see them reported by a rival trade, they got them from us.


----------



## skier_pete

Actually pretty happy with the opening date on June 30th from a personal perspective. We are going end of August, so by my 60 day FP window the set up for EMH and FP tiering should be well established. (I expect them to re-tier DHS and also to probably have daily EMH for on-site much like they did with Pandora.)


----------



## skier_pete

jade1 said:


> Not official yet.
> 
> Earlier tonight sources were spotting the movie between $22M-$24M, and now the thinking is that the Ryan Coogler-directed movie about Marvel’s Black superhero T’Challa will clear *$25M*. _Black Panther _will either beat or tie with  _Captain America: Civil War _($25M) as the second best Marvel preview ever behind _Avengers: Age of Ultron _($27.6M). This is also easily the biggest pre-summer preview night ever, outstripping _The Hunger Games _($19.7M). On the high end, it’s nearly double the $12.7M what _Deadpool _posted prior to its record February four-day weekend of $152.1M. These early estimates for _Black Panther _are exclusively from Deadline, so if you see them reported by a rival trade, they got them from us.



That's great - while we are unlikely to see it for a few weeks, I am very excited and hope it is both good and it succeeds. (I dread the think pieces on it if it were to tank.)  

Can't believe how many movies opening early that I really want to see. Between this Tomb Raider, Ready Player One and Isle of Dogs I may go to the theaters more in the first quarter than I did in the 2nd half of 2017.


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> MouseSavers is also reporting a June 30 opening date for Toy Story Land.


Disney officially announced that as the date early this morning.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Well, I guess starting June 30th, we start to see what the real ride wait time will be for FOP and NRJ. It's got to go down.....right?
> 
> I'm still amazed at the wait times for FEA and 7DMT. While I like peter pan, I don't understand the willingness to wait so long.


I doubt it goes down much.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> Historically Disney will not make any or save bad announcements for Friday’s. So the news dump on Friday is still a thing for them.



It's also possible they wanted to announce it yesterday but delayed to today due to current events. I would find this more likely than purposely announcing it on a friday.  Or since we're going into a 3 day weekend for many and winter break for some schools they used it to get vacation planning going over the weekend.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> It's also possible they wanted to announce it yesterday but delayed to today due to current events. I would find this more likely than purposely announcing it on a friday.  Or since we're going into a 3 day weekend for many and winter break for some schools they used it to get vacation planning going over the weekend.


I don’t know about that since it was a GMA announcement with the coaster vehicle on site.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> I doubt it goes down much.


I suspect you're right.


----------



## rteetz

I’ve heard from two separate people as well that there has been an issue with Alien Swirling Saucers. That could have played a role in it opening in late June.


----------



## CJK

Do you think there will be an annual pass preview for Toy Story Land in June??


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I’ve heard from two separate people as well that there has been an issue with Alien Swirling Saucers. That could have played a role in it opening in late June.



I don't completely get this. This is clearly a clone of Mater's Junkyard Jamboree - right down to the ride layout. That ride has been in place for 5 years. It seems unlikely moving it to Florida would cause issues.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Well, I guess starting June 30th, we start to see what the real ride wait time will be for FOP and NRJ. It's got to go down.....right?
> 
> I'm still amazed at the wait times for FEA and 7DMT. While I like peter pan, I don't understand the willingness to wait so long.



Perhaps somewhat - but FoP is still *the* FP and the big ride at AK plus sort of different key target audiences.  Not saying it will have no effect but I think pretty minimal


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I don't completely get this. This is clearly a clone of Mater's Junkyard Jamboree - right down to the ride layout. That ride has been in place for 5 years. It seems unlikely moving it to Florida would cause issues.


It was an issue with the roof and possibly water damage. I’ve heard it from two separate sources.


----------



## rteetz

CJK said:


> Do you think there will be an annual pass preview for Toy Story Land in June??


Yes.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Epcot removed UK smoking section 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/epcot-removes-united-kingdom-pavilion-smoking-section/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Tron land clearing 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-massive-land-clearing-underway-tron-magic-kingdom/


----------



## skier_pete

afan said:


> It's also possible they wanted to announce it yesterday but delayed to today due to current events. I would find this more likely than purposely announcing it on a friday.  Or since we're going into a 3 day weekend for many and winter break for some schools they used it to get vacation planning going over the weekend.



I think the latter is quite likely - assuming people will be with family this weekend, it might stir up interest in booking trips. While the south starts school vacations near memorial day, a lot of Northern Schools still attend until mid to late June, so a June 30th opening could get people thinking about their summer plans. 

I have to say - I think Disney might be in for a slow year beyond this summer. I've been talking to a lot of "normals" (non-Disney nuts) and many are aware of the Star Wars land but are basically saying "we want to plan our next trip around that opening". I wonder if WDW will see an attendance dip over the next 12 months or so due to this...and then the massive spike they are likely anticipating.


----------



## sachilles

Does anyone recall seeing how you will enter Tron. The ride mechanism area is pretty clear. Just wondering if there is really enough space to enter it between the speedway track and the gift shop/exit of space? Or will the entrance be on the old smoking path? Either way seem like it could be a bottle neck to get to it.
Just wondering if space mountain gift shop might get a renovation out of the deal.


----------



## splash327

sachilles said:


> Does anyone recall seeing how you will enter Tron. The ride mechanism area is pretty clear. Just wondering if there is really enough space to enter it between the speedway track and the gift shop/exit of space? Or will the entrance be on the old smoking path? Either way seem like it could be a bottle neck to get to it.
> Just wondering if space mountain gift shop might get a renovation out of the deal.



I thought from the drawings that the entrance would be behind the speedway on the smoking path.   And then in the building would be some way to get over the railroad tracks.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> I don’t know about that since it was a GMA announcement with the coaster vehicle on site.



GMA is still a news show and things get moved around or pushed when there's a big news story.  Pushing it one day to Friday means the car is only there an extra day not over the weekend so it can still be back in FL tomorrow.  With all we say and read about Disney I can't imagine had the announcement been planned for.yesterday they would continue with it and push summer family vacations. I also don't see why they would make it a Friday news dump because the date is fine, it only upsets those that thought it would be mem day weekend like Pandora.  I would guess it's also more likely to get picked up by other news broadcasts that want a happy story.  Our ABC Seattle station always reports on the big dl/Disney stuff.


----------



## ejgonz2

********** said:


> I think the latter is quite likely - assuming people will be with family this weekend, it might stir up interest in booking trips. While the south starts school vacations near memorial day, a lot of Northern Schools still attend until mid to late June, so a June 30th opening could get people thinking about their summer plans.
> 
> I have to say - I think Disney might be in for a slow year beyond this summer. I've been talking to a lot of "normals" (non-Disney nuts) and many are aware of the Star Wars land but are basically saying "we want to plan our next trip around that opening". I wonder if WDW will see an attendance dip over the next 12 months or so due to this...and then the massive spike they are likely anticipating.



I could see that. We’ve been going ~yearly and are going in a few weeks. Our next trip won’t be until fall/winter 2019-20 to wait for the craziness of SWGE to die down a little.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot removed UK smoking section
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/epcot-removes-united-kingdom-pavilion-smoking-section/



Been many times when there were no places at the bar in Rose and Crown because smokers left their glasses on the bar to "save" their place while they went to the "smoking section" to have one.  Hope the added steps means that doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> GMA is still a news show and things get moved around or pushed when there's a big news story.  Pushing it one day to Friday means the car is only there an extra day not over the weekend so it can still be back in FL tomorrow.  With all we say and read about Disney I can't imagine had the announcement been planned for.yesterday they would continue with it and push summer family vacations. I also don't see why they would make it a Friday news dump because the date is fine, it only upsets those that thought it would be mem day weekend like Pandora.  I would guess it's also more likely to get picked up by other news broadcasts that want a happy story.  Our ABC Seattle station always reports on the big dl/Disney stuff.


This date is later than expected. According to what I’ve heard there have been issues with Alien Swirling Saucers. That could have led to the delay. Disney is opening a Toy Story Land in April in Shanghai, and Incredible Summer starts Memorial Day weekend. My guess is the original plan was for this land to open that weekend. Disney typically doesn’t hold a big announcement for late in the week. Pandora was announced in a shareholders call for example. Pixar Pier is even opening slightly before Toy Story Land.


----------



## rteetz

splash327 said:


> I thought from the drawings that the entrance would be behind the speedway on the smoking path.   And then in the building would be some way to get over the railroad tracks.


Yep.


----------



## Krandor

ejgonz2 said:


> I could see that. We’ve been going ~yearly and are going in a few weeks. Our next trip won’t be until fall/winter 2019-20 to wait for the craziness of SWGE to die down a little.



If youw ant the craziness to go away migt need to add another year or two to that...lol


----------



## ejgonz2

Krandor said:


> If youw ant the craziness to go away migt need to add another year or two to that...lol



Well we can’t wait quite that long


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> This date is later than expected. According to what I’ve heard there have been issues with Alien Swirling Saucers. That could have led to the delay. Disney is opening a Toy Story Land in April in Shanghai, and Incredible Summer starts Memorial Day weekend. My guess is the original plan was for this land to open that weekend. Disney typically doesn’t hold a big announcement for late in the week. Pandora was announced in a shareholders call for example. Pixar Pier is even opening slightly before Toy Story Land.



Oh - I'm certain they were targeting Memorial Day weekend, but looking at the state of the land, it doesn't look to me like the only issue holding up things is a



ejgonz2 said:


> I could see that. We’ve been going ~yearly and are going in a few weeks. Our next trip won’t be until fall/winter 2019-20 to wait for the craziness of SWGE to die down a little.



Considering WDW Star Wars won't be open until probably Nov/Dec - there's a good chance you will still get some residual craziness.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I think the latter is quite likely - assuming people will be with family this weekend, it might stir up interest in booking trips. While the south starts school vacations near memorial day, a lot of Northern Schools still attend until mid to late June, so a June 30th opening could get people thinking about their summer plans.
> 
> I have to say - I think Disney might be in for a slow year beyond this summer. I've been talking to a lot of "normals" (non-Disney nuts) and many are aware of the Star Wars land but are basically saying "we want to plan our next trip around that opening". I wonder if WDW will see an attendance dip over the next 12 months or so due to this...and then the massive spike they are likely anticipating.



Perhaps but I also know some that were waiting for Toy Story Land and now will see that and Pandora and wait a bit for craziness of initial crunch of Star Wars to dies down - also economy has been pretty good for a while ... I get what you are saying and probably won't see spike up they might expect from a new land but I don't think any big drop will happen


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie Vans expand to Riverside and French Quarter
> 
> https://t.co/txZQvngvYX?amp=1


We used them last fall at Beach Club. I'm glad they expanded to other resorts and hope that this means they have more cars now.... otherwise, it's going to be difficult to snag one when you really want it.


----------



## skier_pete

jlundeen said:


> We used them last fall at Beach Club. I'm glad they expanded to other resorts and hope that this means they have more cars now.... otherwise, it's going to be difficult to snag one when you really want it.



I would assume they are staffing up as they go. We used one last year and it was very nice, but at $25 now I might just use Lyft if we need one. (Don't think we'll need one next week anyways.)


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> We used them last fall at Beach Club. I'm glad they expanded to other resorts and hope that this means they have more cars now.... otherwise, it's going to be difficult to snag one when you really want it.


They just got about 40 more vehicles in. I believe even more are coming.


----------



## JaxDad

********** said:


> I would assume they are staffing up as they go. We used one last year and it was very nice, but at $25 now I might just use Lyft if we need one. (Don't think we'll need one next week anyways.)





rteetz said:


> They just got about 40 more vehicles in. I believe even more are coming.


As they collect utilization data, I wonder if we will begin to see Minnie Van "packages." For example, they could sell x rides per resort stay night at some rate just below the amount it would cost to do that many single rides. I apologize if this has already been discussed.


----------



## skier_pete

JaxDad said:


> As they collect utilization data, I wonder if we will begin to see Minnie Van "packages." For example, they could sell x rides per resort stay night at some rate just below the amount it would cost to do that many single rides. I apologize if this has already been discussed.



I haven't heard the idea mentioned before.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> As they collect utilization data, I wonder if we will begin to see Minnie Van "packages." For example, they could sell x rides per resort stay night at some rate just below the amount it would cost to do that many single rides. I apologize if this has already been discussed.



I could see that.

Also wonder if they might start including a ride with certain things - like with a dessert party ticket or something


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I could see that.
> 
> Also wonder if they might start including a ride with certain things - like with a dessert party ticket or something


That’s a good idea.


----------



## sachilles

Wonder what pool of employees they are using for the minnie vans.....seems like that would be a good way to get a few extra hours in from some enterprising staff.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Wonder what pool of employees they are using for the minnie vans.....seems like that would be a good way to get a few extra hours in from some enterprising staff.


They come from a variety of areas.


----------



## Flyerjab

We used the Minnie Van service in December.  We liked it but don't plan on using it very often.  $25 a ride is pretty steep.  There is a novelty to it I suppose that is nice to experience every once and a while.  It was very clean and the driver was very friendly so it definitely wasn't a bad thing.


----------



## sachilles

Is gratuity expected with minnie van?


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Is gratuity expected with minnie van?


I don't think so. I think you can if you want but not necessary.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History*

On this day in 1991 Dick Tracey Starring in Diamond Double Cross stage show closed at Disney MGM Studios.


----------



## danikoski

sachilles said:


> Is gratuity expected with minnie van?


I believe gratuity is included in the price.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Merchandise Events Taking Place at Epcot Through the End of February


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Beach Pool Reopening on February 25 at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Land Cleared for the Disney Skyliner in France at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: 90th Anniversary Oscar Moment Photo Op at Walt Disney Presents


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal follows suit and raises prices

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/universal-orlando-ticket-prices-increase/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Hot Wheels Cars to Include Mickey Mouse, Elsa and More


----------



## jlundeen

danikoski said:


> I believe gratuity is included in the price.


Last fall, the driver resisted a tip, but did eventually take it...


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> *BREAKING* *NEWS*
> 
> Toy Story Land to Open June 30th!!
> 
> View attachment 302763



Crap....


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> View attachment 302816



I hope that’s not actually what the entrance will look like. A cheap 2d cutout facade for a 3d ride?


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I hope that’s not actually what the entrance will look like. A cheap 2d cutout facade for a 3d ride?


Its supposed to look as if Andy built it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Passholder magnets coming this Spring!


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Passholder magnets coming this Spring!
> 
> View attachment 302836



Was already contemplating adding a night to an upcoming stay... I think this dumb magnet might be what seals the deal.  Disney doesn't have to do much to convince me. Are these being given out at Flower & Garden?


----------



## rteetz

pepperandchips said:


> Was already contemplating adding a night to an upcoming stay... I think this dumb magnet might be what seals the deal.  Disney doesn't have to do much to convince me. Are these being given out at Flower & Garden?


Yes it was sent out in the newsletter email today.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Strawberry Rose Gold Churros Arrive at Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Shanghai Disney Resort Celebrates Chinese New Year with a Special Ceremony for Guests


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Passholder magnets coming this Spring!
> 
> View attachment 302836


I can't wait to get my Mickey magnet!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Random thought on Toy Story Land...Since there seems to be a massive Jessie statue figure while riding the Slinky Dog Coaster, does this mean Jessie won't meet in Toy Story Land since there can only be one Jessie? I know she doesn't meet to my knowledge at WDW, but I know she does meet at Disneyland.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Random thought on Toy Story Land...Since there seems to be a massive Jessie statue figure while riding the Slinky Dog Coaster, does this mean Jessie won't meet in Toy Story Land since there can only be one Jessie? I know she doesn't meet to my knowledge at WDW, but I know she does meet at Disneyland.


I wouldn't expect her to be meeting at all.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bengal Barbecue at Disneyland Adds Shrimp Spring Roll


----------



## Sweettears

Roxyfire said:


> It's a reference from the show The West Wing where the Press Secretary buries all the worst or unflattering stuff on Friday. So it kinda fits!


Long standing practice of corporations in hopes of burying bad news.


----------



## amalone1013

pepperandchips said:


> Was already contemplating adding a night to an upcoming stay... I think this dumb magnet might be what seals the deal.  Disney doesn't have to do much to convince me. Are these being given out at Flower & Garden?


I want a dumb magnet lol. I was slightly bummed I missed the holiday one, and then last month they gave us 4 



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Strawberry Rose Gold Churros Arrive at Disneyland Park


Aka churros with pink sugar?

More importantly that article mentions a Smores churro with marshmallow and chocolate dipping sauce... I'm not a strawberry fan but I will be checking out the Smores churro in april... April...


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Height Requirements Revealed for Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers, Toy Story Land


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Height Requirements Revealed for Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers, Toy Story Land



Interesting that SDD is 38”. SDMT is also 38”, Barnstormer is 35” and BTMRR is 40”.


----------



## Capang

TexasKiwiPrincess said:


> Interesting that SDD is 38”. SDMT is also 38”, Barnstormer is 35” and BTMRR is 40”.


I think all along it was thought that SDD would be somewhere between Barnstormer and 7DMT. This sort of confirms that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Passholder magnets coming this Spring!
> 
> View attachment 302836



Is your magnet based on when your purchase you AP or when you activate it?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is your magnet based on when your purchase you AP or when you activate it?


This special magnet is for pick up at flower and garden. You will get the regular one in the mail.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Black Panther looking to pull in $200 million this weekend 

https://t.co/u1s5ZAgfeZ?amp=1


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> This special magnet is for pick up at flower and garden. You will get the regular one in the mail.


Why don't I ever get the emails about this?


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> Why don't I ever get the emails about this?


Disney emails are not always great. It was just a newsletter type email. Check your junk folder as well.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Disney emails are not always great. It was just a newsletter type email. Check your junk folder as well.



Info in the passholder extras too - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/specials/


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> Disney emails are not always great. It was just a newsletter type email. Check your junk folder as well.


It's weird. My wife always gets stuff, the magnets, Mickey Monitor, etc. I'm the one who pays the bills, buys the tickets, etc, yet I get bupkiss.

Hate always having to check the site.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Magic Kingdom Park's First Aid Now Open on Main Street, U.S.A.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

*News*

Disney Channel Announces Descendants 3 For Summer 2019


----------



## Mr. Mickey

*News
*
Disney Channel Announces Freaky Friday Musical


----------



## Irish_Mike

*News*

Festival of Fantasy will return to it's 2pm start time in August

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/festival-fantasy-parade-returns-2pm-start-time-august-2018/


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> *News*
> 
> Festival of Fantasy will return to it's 2pm start time in August
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/festival-fantasy-parade-returns-2pm-start-time-august-2018/


As I noted from wdwmagic a month or so ago. This is due to the Halloween party which is starting earlier than ever.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Little Mismatched is closing at Disney Springs

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/l...n-the-disney-springs-marketplace-to-close.htm


----------



## MimiOfTwo

rteetz said:


> This special magnet is for pick up at flower and garden. You will get the regular one in the mail.


Regular one? I upgraded to AP in November. I haven’t gotten anything. Maybe because I upgraded a ticket rather than buying an AP outright?


----------



## rteetz

MimiOfTwo said:


> Regular one? I upgraded to AP in November. I haven’t gotten anything. Maybe because I upgraded a ticket rather than buying an AP outright?


Not sure how that works as I’m new to the AP thing. Is your AP activated though? I know it has to be active for you to receive that and your MB. Otherwise I’m not sure.


----------



## jlundeen

MimiOfTwo said:


> Regular one? I upgraded to AP in November. I haven’t gotten anything. Maybe because I upgraded a ticket rather than buying an AP outright?


I renewed in December - got a new Magic Band but no magnet...    I'll try to remember to pick up the Mickey one on our trip in TWO WEEKS!!


----------



## MimiOfTwo

rteetz said:


> Not sure how that works as I’m new to the AP thing. Is your AP activated though? I know it has to be active for you to receive that and your MB. Otherwise I’m not sure.


Yes it’s active. I upgraded from a 7 day park hopper to an AP. I did get the MB though so I wasn’t correct in saying I hadn’t gotten anything. What I meant was anything like a magnet. I’m not local so I’ll miss the Mickey one.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Not sure how that works as I’m new to the AP thing. Is your AP activated though? I know it has to be active for you to receive that and your MB. Otherwise I’m not sure.


I never got a magnet either time I upgraded my DL Sig + pass to to premier and I never got the little box they've sent to some premier pass holders.


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Little Mismatched is closing at Disney Springs
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/l...n-the-disney-springs-marketplace-to-close.htm



I thought this closed December 31? But obviously it did not.


----------



## Teamubr

MimiOfTwo said:


> Regular one? I upgraded to AP in November. I haven’t gotten anything. Maybe because I upgraded a ticket rather than buying an AP outright?





MimiOfTwo said:


> I upgraded from a 7 day park hopper to an AP. I did get the MB though


We upgraded a 9 day to AP last September. Didn't get a MB. DW says she got a magnet in the mail... 1 magnet. We upgraded 3 tickets to AP. 

Good news is we'll be back in 7 days. We are definitely going to EPCOT on the 28th, so we'll pick up the new magnet then.

j


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Releases Paint the Night Dining Packages


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Judge Dismisses Toni Basil's Lawsuit Over Use of Her Song 'Mickey'


----------



## dina444444

Teamubr said:


> We upgraded a 9 day to AP last September. Didn't get a MB. DW says she got a magnet in the mail... 1 magnet. We upgraded 3 tickets to AP.
> 
> Good news is we'll be back in 7 days. We are definitely going to EPCOT on the 28th, so we'll pick up the new magnet then.
> 
> j


The MB doesn’t send automatically. You have to go into MDE and pick the color etc.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend Event Details (February 22-25)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Magic Kingdom to Host Two Disney Performing Arts Parades This Afternoon


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Cheerleader Robots to Be Featured as Part of The SpectacuLAB at Epcot


----------



## PolyRob

MimiOfTwo said:


> Yes it’s active. I upgraded from a 7 day park hopper to an AP. I did get the MB though so I wasn’t correct in saying I hadn’t gotten anything. What I meant was anything like a magnet. I’m not local so I’ll miss the Mickey one.


I have upgraded 3 tickets to APs for myself and family members and we all received the welcome mailing with magnets. You get the "traditional" AP magnet which these limited time ones at the parks are similar to. They just add seasonal designs.


----------



## marcar12

rteetz said:


> As I noted from wdwmagic a month or so ago. This is due to the Halloween party which is starting earlier than ever.


Wait, what time is the Halloween party starting?


----------



## rteetz

marcar12 said:


> Wait, what time is the Halloween party starting?


August 17th. Party goers are allowed in at 4PM and regular guests are out by 6PM.


----------



## rteetz

Happy First Anniversary to Rivers of Light!


----------



## rteetz

*News

Extra Magic Hours
*
Disney has added Extra Magic Hours to Hollywood Studios during the month of July. Every day in July DHS will have morning Extra Magic Hours from 7AM-8AM. Every Friday DHS will have evening Extra Magic Hours from 10PM to 12AM. Regular hours every day in July will be 8AM to 10PM. 

*Opening day at Toy Story Land! June 30th, 2018
*
Hollywood Studios will be open from 8AM-11PM on opening day.


----------



## 3family

I’m hoping that like Pandora, these hours are extended into August


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Happy First Anniversary to Rivers of Light!



Which makes it, what, the 20th month anniversary of when it was supposed to open?


----------



## momandmousefan

We actually did get an AP magnet in the mail. (The old orange ones which we haven’t gotten in years of owning AP’s) Just bought and activated in late Jan and we got them yesterday . I’m betting they did a batch when they made the flower &  garden gifts perhaps.


----------



## hertamaniac

The phrasing of while supplies last for the limited AP magnets is slightly concerning.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> The phrasing of while supplies last for the limited AP magnets is slightly concerning.


The same was said about the holiday themed ones at DHS. They had enough to give them away through January. Near the end they were giving people more than one if they wanted.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Black Panther just keeps raking it in

https://t.co/zPycISjaBx?amp=1


----------



## amalone1013

hertamaniac said:


> The phrasing of while supplies last for the limited AP magnets is slightly concerning.





rteetz said:


> The same was said about the holiday themed ones at DHS. They had enough to give them away through January. Near the end they were giving people more than one if they wanted.



Yup, we were there on Jan 29th I think... bought something at the shop and the cast member goes, "Did you get your holiday magnet? Have four!"


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Black Panther just keeps raking it in
> 
> https://t.co/zPycISjaBx?amp=1


Does Black Panther have any presence in the parks? I don’t recall seeing anything I would think they have to be scrambling to get something in the parks at least a meet and greet to capitalize off the success.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

TomServo27 said:


> Does Black Panther have any presence in the parks? I don’t recall seeing anything I would think they have to be scrambling to get something in the parks at least a meet and greet to capitalize off the success.



They do have one in DCA and it looks fantastic! I haven’t gotten a chance to experience it yet but based on what I’ve heard/seen from vloggers, it looks prettt cool


----------



## dina444444

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> They do have one in DCA and it looks fantastic! I haven’t gotten a chance to experience it yet but based on what I’ve heard/seen from vloggers, it looks prettt cool


He's meeting guests from 11am-5pm daily in DCA in Hollywood Land. Based on the other Marvel character times he's in the other spot at the Cap. America/Spider-Man meet.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Hakuna Matata collection at AK

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photos-ne...-hakuna-matata-lion-king-collection-released/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Hakuna Matata collection at AK
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photos-ne...-hakuna-matata-lion-king-collection-released/


Oh no...And I have a trip planned for next week!!!

It’s about time they start selling Lion King shirts in AK!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

amalone1013 said:


> Yup, we were there on Jan 29th I think... bought something at the shop and the cast member goes, "Did you get your holiday magnet? Have four!"



Thanks; this is encouraging.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Universal CityWalk Orlando Getting All-New Logo in the Very Near Future


----------



## hertamaniac

TomServo27 said:


> Does Black Panther have any presence in the parks? I don’t recall seeing anything I would think they have to be scrambling to get something in the parks at least a meet and greet to capitalize off the success.



I am not sure, but I'd think they are waiting to gauge the "success" of the film before committing?


----------



## Reddog1134

TomServo27 said:


> Does Black Panther have any presence in the parks? I don’t recall seeing anything I would think they have to be scrambling to get something in the parks at least a meet and greet to capitalize off the success.



He falls under the Avengers umbrella so they can't use him at WDW.


----------



## TomServo27

Reddog1134 said:


> He falls under the Avengers umbrella so they can't use him at WDW.


I was wondering if that was the case ty for the clarification.


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> He falls under the Avengers umbrella so they can't use him at WDW.


Correct. If they could use him I’m sure they would have plans to do so already. Very good film and it’s doing huge numbers.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Correct. If they could use him I’m sure they would have plans to do so already. Very good film and it’s doing huge numbers.



Don't Guardians fall under the Avengers umbrella as of the next movie?


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> Don't Guardians fall under the Avengers umbrella as of the next movie?


Nope. They do appear in the film but are not part of the avengers. It’s a complicated umbrella. Dr. Strange also does not count and can be used in WDW.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal follows suit and raises prices
> 
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/universal-orlando-ticket-prices-increase/


Do people freak out as much over this or just give Disney hell?




rteetz said:


> August 17th. Party goers are allowed in at 4PM and regular guests are out by 6PM.


And of course we leave midday on Aug 17th.  But honestly, I don't mind.  Halloween in mid-August?!!?  A tad early for me.  

ETA: Ugh... just thought of the obvious... MK is going to be decorated for Halloween during our trip.   Anyone know when these go up??


----------



## crazy4wdw

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> MK is going to be decorated for Halloween during our trip.   Anyone know when these go up??



They were up on August 23 last year.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

crazy4wdw said:


> They were up on August 23 last year.


But this year they appear to be doing the first MNSSHP on Aug 17.


----------



## Wubar

PolyRob said:


> I have upgraded 3 tickets to APs for myself and family members and we all received the welcome mailing with magnets. You get the "traditional" AP magnet which these limited time ones at the parks are similar to. They just add seasonal designs.
> 
> View attachment 302961


We upgraded to 3 APs during our trip in January. My wife upgraded hers first during our trip, then my son and I upgraded our tickets a couple days later. Last week we got an envelope addressed to "The Wu family" that had 2 magnets. Wondered if my wife's went missing, or my son doesn't get one, etc. I don't think there is any rhyme or reason to the magnets, much like their email distribution. Some get it, and some don't.


----------



## crazy4wdw

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> But this year they appear to be doing the first MNSSHP on Aug 17.


Well, if that's accurate, the decorations will be up before 8/23 this year!  Looks like last year, the decorations started going up around 8/21.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

crazy4wdw said:


> Well, if that's accurate, the decorations will be up before 8/23 this year!  Looks like last year, the decorations started going up around 8/21.


Cool -- thanks!  If they follow that pattern, most of our trip will be pre-decorations.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

http://micechat.com/184807-disneyland-resort-update-february-19/


----------



## Krandor

Reddog1134 said:


> He falls under the Avengers umbrella so they can't use him at WDW.



Since disney will shortly have all their film properties under the marvel studios umbrella, they need to figure out a way to get these rights back.  it wouldn't be cheap but would likely be better long term for disney to find a way to make it happen.


----------



## Emmafleur

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> But this year they appear to be doing the first MNSSHP on Aug 17.


We are at WDW Aug 6th - 20th and I hadn’t figured in a MNSSHP at all. When will we know for definite if there’s going to be one on the 17th? How much are the tickets usually and where would we buy them from? (We’re in the U.K. and bought our holiday through Disney UK). While I wouldn’t dream of celebrating Halloween so early, if it’s true then it might be nice to go to the party if it’s not crazily expensive. TIA


----------



## splash327

Wubar said:


> We upgraded to 3 APs during our trip in January. My wife upgraded hers first during our trip, then my son and I upgraded our tickets a couple days later. Last week we got an envelope addressed to "The Wu family" that had 2 magnets. Wondered if my wife's went missing, or my son doesn't get one, etc. I don't think there is any rhyme or reason to the magnets, much like their email distribution. Some get it, and some don't.



2016 we bought 1 AP and then upgrade 4 tickets to AP in the park and we only got one magnet.   This year we renewed 3 of the AP and got 3 magnets, so I think it's pretty random.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Last day for Talking Mickey is May 12th

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/update-ta...t-magic-kingdom-will-go-silent-may-12th-2018/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Bridge Between Aerophile and Maria & Enzo’s to be Repainted at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Pixar's 'Coco' Takes BAFTA Award for Best Animated Film


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Black Panther' Has Already Earned $169 Million in International Box Office


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Major On-Ramp to I-4 Eastbound to Remain Closed for 5 Months


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   LEGOLAND Water Park Kicking Off Longest Season Ever on March 10


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at new Main Street Trolley track

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...lls-revealing-new-brickwork-streetcar-tracks/


----------



## Wubar

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Last day for Talking Mickey is May 12th
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/update-ta...t-magic-kingdom-will-go-silent-may-12th-2018/



"...This decision likely has been made for a variety of reasons, some being technical difficulties and overall guest confusion since other Mickey characters in the park do not talk to guests..."

Guest confusion? LOL. Yeah, right. Budget and budget only.


----------



## rteetz

Wubar said:


> "...This decision likely has been made for a variety of reasons, some being technical difficulties and overall guest confusion since other Mickey characters in the park do not talk to guests..."
> 
> Guest confusion? LOL. Yeah, right. Budget and budget only.


Guest confusion is one of the reasons. Guests (specifically younger ones) get confused as to why Mickey talks there but not elsewhere. 

Also with technical aspects the talking Mickey's require extra staff and the heads are very heavy for the CM wearing them.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Black Panther Now Appearing at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
RunD merchandise added to TrenD at Disney Springs

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photos-rund-merchandise-premieres-disney-springs/


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Nope. They do appear in the film but are not part of the avengers. It’s a complicated umbrella. Dr. Strange also does not count and can be used in WDW.



I know that you follow The Dish with Jim Hill. In one episode, older I think, Jim mentioned taking pictures of every Marvel super hero image that he could find at Universal, not merch though. Did he ever list out what characters were in the pictures? I think he was thinking that would help identify some of the protected ones.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> I know that you follow The Dish with Jim Hill. In one episode, older I think, Jim mentioned taking pictures of every Marvel super hero image that he could find at Universal, not merch though. Did he ever list out what characters were in the pictures? I think he was thinking that would help identify some of the protected ones.


I don't remember.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I know that you follow The Dish with Jim Hill. In one episode, older I think, Jim mentioned taking pictures of every Marvel super hero image that he could find at Universal, not merch though. Did he ever list out what characters were in the pictures? I think he was thinking that would help identify some of the protected ones.



I probably have pictures of most of those haaha. It's a lot of X Men.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Union Representing Walt Disney World Workers Claim Disney is Withholding $1,000 Bonus


----------



## Chef Louis

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> RunD merchandise added to TrenD at Disney Springs
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photos-rund-merchandise-premieres-disney-springs/



That article states that New Balance and Disney ended their partnership. I hope Nike scoops the license up, I would love a pair of Nike X Disney running shoes. Would love it even more if Champion ended their partnership, their running shirts don't breath very well.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Prince Charming Regal Carrousel Exterior Refurbishment


----------



## rteetz

Chef Louis said:


> That article states that New Balance and Disney ended their partnership. I hope Nike scoops the license up, I would love a pair of Nike X Disney running shoes. Would love it even more if Champion ended their partnership, their running shirts don't breath very well.


It ended at the end of 2017. New Balance is still making Minnie themed every day shoes though. I know Under Armour and Skechers were thrown around as possible shoe companies to partner with Disney. I am not huge on Nike for long distance running shoes. Could be personal preference but I like the Champion shirts for running in. I train in old runDisney shirts all the time. I know that deal is huge though as ESPN WWoS and runDisney both have Champion.


----------



## Chef Louis

rteetz said:


> It ended at the end of 2017. New Balance is still making Minnie themed every day shoes though. I know Under Armour and Skechers were thrown around as possible shoe companies to partner with Disney. I am not huge on Nike for long distance running shoes. Could be personal preference but I like the Champion shirts for running in. I train in old runDisney shirts all the time. I know that deal is huge though as ESPN WWoS and runDisney both have Champion.



Ugh hopefully not sketchers. I love the Nike Flyknit Luanar 3's but usually only run about 5 miles in them and I'm on my last pair. The aesthetics are just better in Nike than most running shoes, I feel like I can run in them and also wear them casually out.


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Union Representing Walt Disney World Workers Claim Disney is Withholding $1,000 Bonus


Any info on how this affects non-union workers? My full time non-union CM friend seems to have understood that they’re withholding from all eligible employees, union or not.


----------



## rteetz

Mal6586 said:


> Any info on how this affects non-union workers? My full time non-union CM friend seems to have understood that they’re withholding from all eligible employees, union or not.


I haven't seen anything about non-union employees at this time.


----------



## Tonyz

Hey @rteetz, you hear anything about the Tiki statues in Adventureland being gone? And if so any idea when they'll be back? (If this is the wrong place to put this I apologize.)


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Hey @rteetz, you hear anything about the Tiki statues in Adventureland being gone? And if so any idea when they'll be back? (If this is the wrong place to put this I apologize.)


I remember seeing that they were gone on Twitter. Probably just a refurb.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> I remember seeing that they were gone on Twitter. Probably just a refurb.



Dude you're a walking encyclopedia.


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Dude you're a walking encyclopedia.


I try my best


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disneyland Resort Update: Hub Revealed and Black Panther


----------



## middlechild

Unite Here local 362 is demanding $15.71/hour in the new contract in this Sept 2017 article:
http://www.peoplesworld.org/article/disney-workers-in-orlando-demand-living-wage/

The last line of the original linked article says all other eligible employees would get the bonus, just not Unite Here members.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Concept art for the new Up bird show at Animal Kingdom

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/explo...ture-debut-april-22nd-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Last Jedi Blu-Ray comes out March 27th

http://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-the-last-jedi-comes-home


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Hong Kong believes they will recover from losses

https://t.co/sHL9SKRH2G?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge theming elements arriving at Disneyland 

https://twitter.com/__aaron_17/status/965969629041627136


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Concept art for the new Up bird show at Animal Kingdom
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/explo...ture-debut-april-22nd-disneys-animal-kingdom/


Anyone else concerned the birds will be freaked out by the characters?


----------



## jknezek

MissGina5 said:


> Anyone else concerned the birds will be freaked out by the characters?


Nope. They'll be trained within an inch of their lives before they are set on stage with the characters. They won't all of a sudden be shoved out there with weirdly dressed handlers. That's not the way any of these types of shows work.


----------



## MommaBerd

MissGina5 said:


> Anyone else concerned the birds will be freaked out by the characters?



I was thinking the same thing when I saw the concept art. But, I also realize that what @jknezek said is very true - the birds will have been trained extensively.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge theming elements arriving at Disneyland
> 
> https://twitter.com/__aaron_17/status/965969629041627136


More on this...

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/video-millennium-falcon-set-installation-disneyland/


----------



## jlundeen

MissGina5 said:


> Anyone else concerned the birds will be freaked out by the characters?


One of the old shows we saw a year or so ago, they asked if some audience members would stay after the show to help with the training of one of the birds get more familiar with a trick with an audience present.  The handlers took special care to calm the bird, who really seemed totally unconcerned that there were people there that it would fly over.  Just a minute or two, the bird flew, was rewarded, and we all went on with our day. 

I imagine that there are hundreds of small training sessions like this before the new trick is added to the show...and the animals are totally ready before they are ever asked to do something in front of an audience.  

The event that they do that I totally love is when those beautiful birds (parrots??) come whizzing and squawking out of nowhere over the main pathways, swoop down, and then head back to their handlers off stage - so impressive!  Seems so natural, but I'm sure there is a HUGE amount of training that goes into something like that before every doing it "live"....


----------



## Reddog1134

unbanshee said:


> Don't Guardians fall under the Avengers umbrella as of the next movie?



The movies have no effect on any rights.  Crossing over in a film doesn't change anything just like crossing over in a comic.  

Marvel has all their characters divided into "families".  Can you imagine what a mess it would be if character rights (film, TV, Lunchboxes, Toys, t-shirts) shifted every time a character appeared with a character from a different "family"?


----------



## Goofy2015

With these new themed lands, you'd think they would have character meet and greets galore. I'd expect a Woody, Buzz, Jesse. Bullseye, Lotso meet and greet. And the Green Army men to walk around. This is my expectation not what will happen. Disney will not meet my expectations for this aspect. Most likely just a Woody and Buzz meet and greet.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Concept art for the new Up bird show at Animal Kingdom
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/explo...ture-debut-april-22nd-disneys-animal-kingdom/



So now they have to cast for a Bea Arthur look alike?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Just saw a Toy Story Land commercial. Honestly, Disney, have you seen your attendance numbers lately? I don't think you need to advertise.


----------



## Buckeye218

MommaBerd said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I saw the concept art. But, I also realize that what @jknezek said is very true - the birds will have been trained extensively.



From what I understand, Snipes have very agreeable dispositions unless threatened and are quite adaptable.  They should be fine.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Buckeye218 said:


> From what I understand, Snipes have very agreeable dispositions unless threatened and are quite adaptable.  They should be fine.


Such a great movie 

*Carl Fredricksen:* So you want to assist an old person?
*Russell: *Yep! Then I will be a Senior Wilderness Explorer!
*Carl Fredricksen**: *[looks around furtively, then leans in close] Have you ever heard of a Snipe?
*Russell:* Snipe?
*Carl Fredricksen**:* Bird. Beady eyes. Every night it sneaks in my yard and gobbles my poor azaleas. I'm elderly and infirm. I can't catch it. If only someone could help me...
*Russell**: *Me! Me! I'll do it!
*Carl Fredricksen**: *Oh, I don't know. It's awfully crafty. You'd have to clap your hands three times to lure it in.
*Russell:* I'll find it, Mr. Fredricksen!
*Carl Fredricksen**:* I think its burrow is two blocks down. If you go past...
*Russell**: *Two blocks down! Got it!
[Russell runs off down the street, calling out and clapping his hands]
*Russell**: *Sniiiipe! Here, Snipey, Snipey...
*Carl Fredricksen**:* [smirks] Bring it back here when you find it!

Go to 1:38 to view the scene


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MissGina5 said:


> Anyone else concerned the birds will be freaked out by the characters?


No, but I'm concerned that I'll be freaked out by this character... all sounds a tad much to me... _"the show will also feature a storyteller named Anika. She’s a young woman who lives in the Anandapur Indian village and spends her time as a caretaker of birds in the Caravan aviary. She is the descendent of a Maharani, a free-spirit, and the storyteller in her proud family. Her movement and language are colorful and expressive. She is personable, playful, and at home in nature."_


----------



## ejgonz2

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just saw a Toy Story Land commercial. Honestly, Disney, have you seen your attendance numbers lately? I don't think you need to advertise.



It’s nonstop on Disney channel and Disney junior lately


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ejgonz2 said:


> It’s nonstop on Disney channel and Disney junior lately



I saw it on Hulu, which I guess is somewhat a Disney station.


----------



## OKW Lover

New Disney Solar Farm:
www.orlandosentinel.com/business/brinkmann-on-business/os-bz-disney-world-solar-farm-20180220-story.html


----------



## Capang

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Such a great movie
> 
> *Carl Fredricksen:* So you want to assist an old person?
> *Russell: *Yep! Then I will be a Senior Wilderness Explorer!
> *Carl Fredricksen**: *[looks around furtively, then leans in close] Have you ever heard of a Snipe?
> *Russell:* Snipe?
> *Carl Fredricksen**:* Bird. Beady eyes. Every night it sneaks in my yard and gobbles my poor azaleas. I'm elderly and infirm. I can't catch it. If only someone could help me...
> *Russell**: *Me! Me! I'll do it!
> *Carl Fredricksen**: *Oh, I don't know. It's awfully crafty. You'd have to clap your hands three times to lure it in.
> *Russell:* I'll find it, Mr. Fredricksen!
> *Carl Fredricksen**:* I think its burrow is two blocks down. If you go past...
> *Russell**: *Two blocks down! Got it!
> [Russell runs off down the street, calling out and clapping his hands]
> *Russell**: *Sniiiipe! Here, Snipey, Snipey...
> *Carl Fredricksen**:* [smirks] Bring it back here when you find it!
> 
> Go to 1:38 to view the scene


Snipes! May have sent a few people on snipe hunts in my day....


----------



## PxyShan

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Prince Charming Regal Carrousel Exterior Refurbishment


The walls were going up overnight while we were there 2/8 and 2/9. It was kind of a bummer since we hadn't gotten a chance to ride it yet, and we didn't want to bother once the walls were all the way up. But I'm glad they mostly weren't there on 2/7 when we had dinner at CRT and got to watch HEA from our table. You can see some of the wall in the pictures.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Black Panther Now Appearing at Disney California Adventure Park



Black Panther is cool and all, but the Dora Milaje look AWESOME.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Moliphino said:


> Black Panther is cool and all, but the Dora Milaje look AWESOME.



Did they shave their heads or are they wearing bald caps? I can't tell.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Easement Signed for New Solar Farm at Reedy Creek, 10 Times Larger than Epcot's Hidden Mickey


----------



## vicwishes

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Did they shave their heads or are they wearing bald caps? I can't tell.


Shaved heads.  Saw one of the actresses from the film on a talk show and she mentioned having to shave her head.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Meet Black Panther During Marvel Day at Sea Aboard the Disney Magic


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Minnie Van service now available at more Walt Disney World Resort hotels


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   PHOTOS: Getting Closer to the Opening of Fast & Furious: Supercharged


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disney World, Disneyland “D” Logo Necklaces by Crislu Now at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

RUMOR: Disneyland Paris to Replace Illuminations with New Nighttime Lagoon Show in Disney Village


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Updated Park Map Featuring Toy Story Land Coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Caribbean Beach Update

http://www.mousesteps.com/extra-fea...s-riviera-resort-is-being-built-february-2018


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Updated Park Map Featuring Toy Story Land Coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios


I'm just excited for when we'll have new maps that will include Toy Story and Star Wars. I'm the weird type of person who loves looking at maps lol.


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: Disneyland Paris to Replace Illuminations with New Nighttime Lagoon Show in Disney Village



This is not cool


----------



## MissGina5

PxyShan said:


> The walls were going up overnight while we were there 2/8 and 2/9. It was kind of a bummer since we hadn't gotten a chance to ride it yet, and we didn't want to bother once the walls were all the way up. But I'm glad they mostly weren't there on 2/7 when we had dinner at CRT and got to watch HEA from our table. You can see some of the wall in the pictures.
> View attachment 303576 View attachment 303577


UGH! I am going on Saturday what an eyesore!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Behind the Scenes: Recording Music for ‘Together Forever – A Pixar Nighttime Spectacular’ at Disneyland Park


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

From the desk of WFTV Orlando (Ch 9-ABC)....
http://www.wftv.com/news/local/disney-workers-rally-for-higher-pay-access-to-bonus/703901392


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: Disneyland Paris to Replace Illuminations with New Nighttime Lagoon Show in Disney Village



Can I just say, this would NEVER work on me?! I'd just skip the show.  

_"The idea behind the show is to draw crowds to the Disney Village and out of the parks at night so they can close earlier, all while driving more money into the entertainment district."_


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Can I just say, this would NEVER work on me?! I'd just skip the show.
> 
> _"The idea behind the show is to draw crowds to the Disney Village and out of the parks at night so they can close earlier, all while driving more money into the entertainment district."_


Now that Disney has full control of Paris I am sure they want to crank up the revenue from those parks. Its probably a similar goal of the drone show that was at Disney Springs. It was a draw to the shopping so people would spend money.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Now that Disney has full control of Paris I am sure they want to crank up the revenue from those parks. Its probably a similar goal of the drone show that was at Disney Springs. It was a draw to the shopping so people would spend money.


Oh, I totally get the theory!  It just would NEVER work on our family!  We're just not interested enough in a show like illuminations or RoL to go to a different location just for that and a restaurant/shopping.  And if it came at the cost of closing the park early??  That would be a big detractor for us.  Curious how well this actually does.


----------



## rteetz

Disney's Social Media Moms Celebration kicked off tonight with a Pixar themed dinner. They had the Slinky Dog Dash ride vehicle on display.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Disney Theatrical's Broadway production of Frozen is now accepting entries for $30 lottery tickets.

"A limited number of $30 tickets will be sold to winners of the random lottery drawing, with two tickets allowed per winner. Entries for the lottery for each performance will be accepted until 11am ET the day before the performance. Winner and non-winner notifications will be sent at around 12:30pm the day before the performance by email and by text message if a phone number is provided; entrants will also be able to check results online after that time."

Frozen starts previews on Broadway at the St. James Theatre this Thursday, February 22nd. It will officially open on Broadway on March 22, 2018.

Website to access the lottery: http://www.luckyseat.com/frozen/

Source: http://www.theatermania.com/broadwa...book&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=20feb2018


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
The Madame Leota tombstone in the Haunted Mansion queue was added in 2002. 

WED Enterprises officially becomes Walt Disney Imagineering in 1986.

Roseanne goes to Walt Disney World in 1996


----------



## cmash95

if bob chapek keeps up his battle with WDW, he may have his days numbered. Disneyland has to get 11.00 an hour this year and it goes up until it reaches 15.00 an hour because california is forcing them to do so. unless unemployment increases the dollar amount goes up annually. and those employees are guanteed those bonuses too. But he keeps forgetting where his flagship resort is. it's not california, it's florida. that is where DVC is based and everyone wants to come to. so he is pushing cast members away with his behavior and there is a labor shortage in orlando right now so it would be extremely hard to fill those positions. they already are having trouble filling positions in housekeeping and they are building a new hotel. Mr Chapek is a bean counter and really doesn't understand hospitality. btw unions aren't asking for 15.00 an hour out of the gate, they want a merit system so if you work longer you get more money and no offense but I wouldnt trust everything the unions say. employees are going to get those bonuses and i think that disney pointed that out to the union but the union reps didn't understand . Disney is not going to deal with PR backlash especially after they rose prices at US resorts.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: Disneyland Paris to Replace Illuminations with New Nighttime Lagoon Show in Disney Village



Not a fan of this idea.

"The show would have 4 viewing areas, some paid and some non-paid, with a special area reserved for Disneyland Paris annual passholders."

I would sure hope a park ticket would get you into a paid/better viewing area than someone who didn't go to the parks.


----------



## Wubar

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/guest-res...e-likely-requiring-two-table-service-credits/

Change coming to BoG dinner service...


----------



## 3family

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...experience-coming-to-be-our-guest-restaurant/

New prix fixe menu for Be Our Guest dinner. 

Seems only some of the rumours on this thread have been true. Looks like the beast is gone but no shut down needed to accomodate it. Bookable from Feb 23


----------



## Mal6586

3family said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...experience-coming-to-be-our-guest-restaurant/
> 
> New prix fixe menu for Be Our Guest dinner.
> 
> Seems only some of the rumours on this thread have been true. Looks like the beast is gone but no shut down needed to accomodate it. Bookable from Feb 23


Whew, thank God that's not happening until after our April trip. The existing menu was already a stretch for my meat and potatoes kind of family, but I talked them into it for the atmosphere and to meet the Beast!


----------



## Lee Matthews

I'm happy if it goes to Prefix as that gives you an appetiser too when using the dining plan. They would need a serious quality bump though to make me pay 2 table credits


----------



## Roxyfire

Mal6586 said:


> Whew, thank God that's not happening until after our April trip. The existing menu was already a stretch for my meat and potatoes kind of family, but I talked them into it for the atmosphere and to meet the Beast!



Definitely a bold strategy as it seems a lot of the hype is around meeting the Beast. I'm sure they'll keep a few standard items. One of the teased menu items seems ok to me, french onion soup for an appetizer steak, potatoes, green beans. People have been wanting better quality and more interesting food there so I think this might be the ticket. Hey maybe I'll actually try it but I really prefer the lunch menu. I can get a steak just about anywhere on property if I want one.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Wubar said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/guest-res...e-likely-requiring-two-table-service-credits/
> 
> Change coming to BoG dinner service...


Love this idea!  Hope the food lives up to it...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Universal Studios Hollywood Update

http://micechat.com/185086-universal-studios-lunar-new-year-things-come/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: RFID-Enabled “Magic Cards” Testing at Disneyland Paris, First Step Towards MagicBands or The Like


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Be Our Guest will become two dining credits with the change in menu

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/pricing-guest-prix-fixe-dinner/


----------



## danikoski

3family said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...experience-coming-to-be-our-guest-restaurant/
> 
> New prix fixe menu for Be Our Guest dinner.
> 
> Seems only some of the rumours on this thread have been true. Looks like the beast is gone but no shut down needed to accomodate it. Bookable from Feb 23



Doesn't say the Beast is gone...it'd be nice if they kept him...might draw some folks in who wouldn't normally do a signature restaurant.


----------



## wareagle57

PxyShan said:


> The walls were going up overnight while we were there 2/8 and 2/9. It was kind of a bummer since we hadn't gotten a chance to ride it yet, and we didn't want to bother once the walls were all the way up. But I'm glad they mostly weren't there on 2/7 when we had dinner at CRT and got to watch HEA from our table. You can see some of the wall in the pictures.
> View attachment 303576 View attachment 303577



Cool pictures! Makes me want to eat there, and I've previously never had any interest in the hassle and the price but this is such an amazing view.

The scrim is definitely unsightly, but I actually want to ride it with them up. It would be like riding it indoors under a giant tent.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Be Our Guest will become two dining credits with the change in menu
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/pricing-guest-prix-fixe-dinner/



Has there been any word on lunch?

*edit* Never mind, I see it has a dedicated thread.


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: RFID-Enabled “Magic Cards” Testing at Disneyland Paris, First Step Towards MagicBands or The Like




Omg please allow me to use my Magicband from Orlando in Paris too.


----------



## Lee Matthews

As they're moving to signature which I get because of the demand, I'm more than happy for Beast to go. I wouldn't want characters there too.

When it's $55 for the prefix menu, it makes 2 table service credits a bit rich in my view. I guess you'll get a drink included with that too on the DDP


----------



## rteetz

Lee Matthews said:


> As they're moving to signature which I get because of the demand, I'm more than happy for Beast to go. I wouldn't want characters there too.
> 
> When it's $55 for the prefix menu, it makes 2 table service credits a bit rich in my view. I guess you'll get a drink included with that too on the DDP


Beast was out of the way though. He would meet in the library area.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Injunction Against Redbox Rejected by Judge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Union Files Labor Complaint Over Withheld $1,000 Bonuses


----------



## rteetz

*News*

14 Deleted Scenes Will Be Featured on 'Star Wars: The Last Jedi' Blu-Ray


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney In Talks With Paul King to Direct Upcoming Live-Action 'Pinocchio'


----------



## HuskieJohn

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Be Our Guest will become two dining credits with the change in menu
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/pricing-guest-prix-fixe-dinner/




I would love to try that...the rest of my family not so much.


----------



## BigRed98

Wubar said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/guest-res...e-likely-requiring-two-table-service-credits/
> 
> Change coming to BoG dinner service...



I like the changes. The food wasn't great last time I ate there. If they improve the quality of the food I will be back.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: RFID-Enabled “Magic Cards” Testing at Disneyland Paris, First Step Towards MagicBands or The Like



Bummed this is only at hotel ny, we're staying at sequoia in may and this would have been nice to test.


----------



## Reddog1134

Guests are reporting the Fire Trucks/Emergency vehicles are onsite at the Poly.  No other info available yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney looking to add a Muppets show to its streaming service

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/new-muppet-reboot-coming-disneys-streaming-service/


----------



## ArielSRL

afan said:


> GMA is still a news show and things get moved around or pushed when there's a big news story.  Pushing it one day to Friday means the car is only there an extra day not over the weekend so it can still be back in FL tomorrow.  With all we say and read about Disney I can't imagine had the announcement been planned for.yesterday they would continue with it and push summer family vacations. I also don't see why they would make it a Friday news dump because the date is fine, it only upsets those that thought it would be mem day weekend like Pandora.  I would guess it's also more likely to get picked up by other news broadcasts that want a happy story.  Our ABC Seattle station always reports on the big dl/Disney stuff.


I know this is from several days ago, but just fyi, a guy I graduated high school with is an Event Director at Disney and, of course, I follow him on FB. He flew to NYC on Thursday during the day for the Friday news release. I would assume if the info was to be presented the day before, and was just presented late, that he would have flown on Wednesday. 

Honestly though, I really should have paid more attention to his post as it said "To Infinity and Beyond? Well maybe just NYC." I did kind of wonder if it had anything to do with TSL but I wasn't sure because he travels a lot, for Disney and personally.


----------



## rteetz

Thought I'd share this and see what everyone's thoughts are...

Disney's IP Movement

I know not exactly news or rumors but there isn't really any where else to discuss this.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
In 1978 Disney gets three Academy Award nominations for music of Pete's Dragon, and music from The Rescuers.

The very first Star Wars Weekends debuts at Disney MGM studios in 1997.

Wonderful World of Disney Disneyland 60th airs on ABC in 2016.


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> Thought I'd share this and see what everyone's thoughts are...
> 
> Disney's IP Movement
> 
> I know not exactly news or rumors but there isn't really any where else to discuss this.


I have very little problem with IP - IF it's done well. For instance, Mission Breakout in DCA is fantastic and done well (I know people can't get over losing ToT, though).

But if they're going to just slap an Incredibles logo on the side of a roller coaster, that doesn't do it for me.

I think everything will eventually be IP - one way or the other. They'll probably make a Mystic Manor movie at some point - like they did for Pirates...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland update

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photo-rep...ory-facade-rose-gold-churro-galaxys-edge-etc/


----------



## OKW Lover

Reddog1134 said:


> Guests are reporting the Fire Trucks/Emergency vehicles are onsite at the Poly.  No other info available yet.


Was just there for lunch at Kona.  Arrived at 12:10 and saw nothing unusual when we drove in.


----------



## MissGina5

*News
*
Disney Theatrical Chief accused of workplace harassment 


http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ief-has-been-accused-of-workplace-harassment/

Crimeny


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Was just there for lunch at Kona.  Arrived at 12:10 and saw nothing unusual when we drove in.


Probably just a medical issue or something.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Disneyland update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photo-rep...ory-facade-rose-gold-churro-galaxys-edge-etc/



When's the main street and IASW construction going to be finished?


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> When's the main street and IASW construction going to be finished?


Should be by April if they want to run the Pixar parade.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Character changes at DHS

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-this-summer.htm


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Thought I'd share this and see what everyone's thoughts are...
> 
> Disney's IP Movement
> 
> I know not exactly news or rumors but there isn't really any where else to discuss this.



Great Article Ryan! I don't mind IP being added as long as it fits thematically and is done correctly. IP is the reason we all fell in love with Disney. I don't mind GotG being added to future world as long as they tie GotG with energy but I don't like a GotG dance party at the American pavilion because it doesn't fit thematically imo. I do like rat, frozen, possibly Mary Poppins and Coco being added to World Showcase because it was either inspired or took place in that country. IPs being added to World Showcase also can make you want to learn more about that culture. While waiting in line for Frozen Ever After I actually sparked conservation with a cast member from Norway and learned a lot. I do wish that Disney decides to make more non IP rides and experiences to help balance everything. Just my thoughts on this topic.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hope the food lives up to it...


So much for BoG for dinner. My family isn't into Octopus and other FruFru items they're showing. Last visit, we went for lunch and had great time. I know we're not adventurous. And, these menu items will turn the family off from going in the evening.


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> So much for BoG for dinner. My family isn't into Octopus and other FruFru items they're showing. Last visit, we went for lunch and had great time. I know we're not adventurous. And, these menu items will turn the family off from going in the evening.


Well we don't know all of the items and they still have a steak so not exactly frufru.


----------



## LSLS

rteetz said:


> Well we don't know all of the items and they still have a steak so not exactly frufru.



Agreed.  They are actually doing a decent job of trying to give adventurous and non-adventurous options.  That said, $55 is just not worth it to me unless I hear some pretty amazing things about how revamped the food is.


----------



## wareagle57

STLstone said:


> I have very little problem with IP - IF it's done well. For instance, Mission Breakout in DCA is fantastic and done well (I know people can't get over losing ToT, though).
> 
> But if they're going to just slap an Incredibles logo on the side of a roller coaster, that doesn't do it for me.
> 
> I think everything will eventually be IP - one way or the other. They'll probably make a Mystic Manor movie at some point - like they did for Pirates...




I agree with this. Though I don't particularly mind the Incredicoaster. It's basically going from a coaster with no theme to some theme, and ultimately doesn't take away from the ability to enjoy it for what it is. It just adds elements to it. Mission Breakout on the other hand completely changes the ride, and people (on the west coast anyway) can no longer experience ToT. Disneyland has space issues though so I'll give them a pass since the ride is obviously very well received. It's not quite the same as Frozen, where Disney had to close a (admittedly way less popular) ride, to build a ride in a park with tons of empty and closed spaces. But largely, I am fine with IP even in Epcot.

My problem is not with IP, but with the lack of non-IP based rides. It drastically limits the possibilities and creativity of imaginers, or forces them to build things that don't quite work. I want to see the next Haunted Mansion or Pirates. Or Everest or Space.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> My problem is not with IP, but with the lack of non-IP based rides. It drastically limits the possibilities and creativity of imaginers, or forces them to build things that don't quite work. I want to see the next Haunted Mansion or Pirates. Or Everest or Space.


Do you think we will see an original (non-IP) attraction ever again?


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Do you think we will see an original (non-IP) attraction ever again?


I do. Though probably not under Iger.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> I do. Though probably not under Iger.


I would agree with that. I think with the right management we could but currently I don't see it happening with the management in place.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> I would agree with that. I think with the right management we could but currently I don't see it happening with the management in place.


Everything goes in cycles. WDW has been there almost 50 years. It's going to be there for the next 50 (unless Florida sinks under the sea or gets hit by a nuclear weapon). In those 50 years a lot of changes will happen. I think the odds on a ride opening with no IP attached would get pretty high odds of happening over that kind of timeframe.


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> Thought I'd share this and see what everyone's thoughts are...
> 
> Disney's IP Movement
> 
> I know not exactly news or rumors but there isn't really any where else to discuss this.



I don't mind the IP...it's probably more related to what the general/most guests (e.g. those that don't frequent Disboards) want. Some of the IP are new so that even if it is IP, it's fresh (e.g. Coco, Moana). Though I do feel like there is an overall movement in entertainment to re-do or expand upon things that have already been done as opposed to creating something completely new (e.g. all the sequels, the live-action Disney movies, Star Wars, Marvel, etc.).


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Everything goes in cycles. WDW has been there almost 50 years. It's going to be there for the next 50 (unless Florida sinks under the sea or gets hit by a nuclear weapon). In those 50 years a lot of changes will happen. I think the odds on a ride opening with no IP attached would get pretty high odds of happening over that kind of timeframe.


In the case of WDW we are 12 years from the last major non-IP added attraction (Everest 2006). With Disney now buying Fox I am not sure we see another non-IP within at least the next decade. 50 years from now of course things could certainly be different.


----------



## rteetz

Disneymom1126 said:


> I don't mind the IP...it's probably more related to what the general/most guests (e.g. those that don't frequent Disboards) want. Some of the IP are new so that even if it is IP, it's fresh (e.g. Coco, Moana). Though I do feel like there is an overall movement in entertainment to re-do or expand upon things that have already been done as opposed to creating something completely new (e.g. all the sequels, the live-action Disney movies, Star Wars, Marvel, etc.).


As I mentioned in my article I don't mind IP either I just feel it needs to fit into where its placed. Pandora does that and does it well. Guardians is more of a stretch though. Part of the issue I think is not just whats fresh but selling the merchandise.


----------



## jade1

Disneymom1126 said:


> I don't mind the IP...it's probably more related to what the general/most guests (e.g. those that don't frequent Disboards) want.



Yep exact. Creating a successful IP is quite an accomplishment to begin with, moving it to an attraction is what the public wants.

Buying a successful IP (Star Wars and HP) is likely with attractions in mind, and again what the public wants.

If all the attractions and lands that just opened and are being developed were NOT IP related-I for one would not be nearly as excited.


----------



## jade1

I mean is anybody sitting at home excitingly waiting for the next "Non IP" based attraction?


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Yep exact. Creating a successful IP is quite an accomplishment to begin with, moving it to an attraction is what the public wants.
> 
> Buying a successful IP (Star Wars and HP) is likely with attractions in mind, and again what the public wants.
> 
> If all the attractions and lands that just opened and are being developed were NOT IP related-I for one would not be nearly as excited.


Epcot survived just fine without being IP driven. It hit peak attendance numbers before IP was ever added to that park. It still hasn't gotten back to those numbers and thats with IP. I don't think you need IP in order to get excited about something.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> I mean is anybody sitting at home excitingly waiting for the next "Non IP" based attraction?




Why not? Some of Disney's best attractions are not IP driven. Haunted Mansion, Space Mountain, Big Thunder, Pirates (before the movies came out), Jungle Cruise, etc. Why not want more of that?


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I don't think you need IP in order to get excited about something.



I agree, but I don't think the IP relation will detract from something either, most likely enhance it.


----------



## Wubar

rteetz said:


> Well we don't know all of the items and they still have a steak so not exactly frufru.



I like that more and more restaurants are offering different items on the menu. We are all adventurous eaters, including my 4 year old son, and I like when the childrens menu has something to offer outside of the boring cheeseburger, chicken fingers, or pizza options.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> I agree, but I don't think the IP relation will detract from something either, most likely enhance it.


Not necessarily. An attraction with a good story and ride technology is just as if not more affective than one with IP.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Not necessarily. An attraction with a good story and ride technology is just as if not more affective than one with IP.



Oh I think it could happen, it's just now they have so many "good stories" they have already created/purchased to draw from.

Ride tech is irrelevant in the comparison.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Ride tech is irrelevant in the comparison.


I don't agree with that. Ride technology is part of the story. Tower of Terror wouldn't work as a spinner.


----------



## Gusey

I mean, there is hope for an ip attraction. Miss Adventure Falls opened last year at Typhoon Lagoon and featured an original backstory and an anamatronic not based on a pre-existing character. Maybe the rise of S.E.A might allow for an original attraction in the US/Paris parks?


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I don't agree with that. Ride technology is part of the story. Tower of Terror wouldn't work as a spinner.



Missed the point. Ride tech of a given project would be the same, then decide if the "good story" is going to be IP or not.


----------



## OKW Lover

I think IP is a huge factor for guests.  Just watch the threads here on the DIS every time a new movie is released and people wanting to know if they can meet this or that character from the movie in the parks.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Tiki Birdland said:


> So much for BoG for dinner. My family isn't into Octopus and other FruFru items they're showing. Last visit, we went for lunch and had great time. I know we're not adventurous. And, these menu items will turn the family off from going in the evening.


OK.  Lunch is still an option at BOG, though, right? I think it's about time that they have such an offering in MK as they do in other parks. There are still plenty of other options at various price points for dinner in MK.


----------



## MissGina5

Disneymom1126 said:


> I don't mind the IP...it's probably more related to what the general/most guests (e.g. those that don't frequent Disboards) want. Some of the IP are new so that even if it is IP, it's fresh (e.g. Coco, Moana). Though I do feel like there is an overall movement in entertainment to re-do or expand upon things that have already been done as opposed to creating something completely new (e.g. all the sequels, the live-action Disney movies, Star Wars, Marvel, etc.).


I would love representation of IPs that are not otherwise reprisented. Right now it feels like all the same IPs

I am hoping as I age and start having kids, some of the later 90s/Early 00s stuff will finally get some attention. You know for being retro. 

I would also love a ride that wasnt just from another park. Though I will say it gets them put in the park faster, which right now the park needs but I hope they take the EPCOT refurbs as a choice to get innovative (get it?)


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> OK.  Lunch is still an option at BOG, though, right? I think it's about time that they have such an offering in MK as they do in other parks. There are still plenty of other options at various price points for dinner in MK.


Yep still available and no menu changes as of yet.


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> As I mentioned in my article I don't mind IP either I just feel it needs to fit into where its placed. Pandora does that and does it well. Guardians is more of a stretch though. Part of the issue I think is not just whats fresh but selling the merchandise.



I completely agree - like the discussions that have happened about Guardians in the America Pavilion...not a fan, but Guardians in Future World in Epcot I think works. I also know you and I have agreed about how Pandora fits into the theme of Animal Kingdom as a whole (tree of life, circle of life, everything connected, etc.). And you're right...as soon as something new comes out the first thing people are wondering is will there be a character meet and greet and will there be merchandise - Disney knows they can capitalize on those profits!


----------



## MissGina5

Disneymom1126 said:


> I completely agree - like the discussions that have happened about Guardians in the America Pavilion...not a fan, but Guardians in Future World in Epcot I think works. I also know you and I have agreed about how Pandora fits into the theme of Animal Kingdom as a whole (tree of life, circle of life, everything connected, etc.). And you're right...as soon as something new comes out the first thing people are wondering is will there be a character meet and greet and will there be merchandise - Disney knows they can capitalize on those profits!


ok but where is MOANA?!?!


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> Do you think we will see an original (non-IP) attraction ever again?



I'm hopeful but not counting on it. I am still cautiously optimistic of a 5th gate in my lifetime, even if it's 40 years from now. That would all but guarantee it.

It seems unlikely until they get finished updating the current parks but I sure hope so.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Thought I'd share this and see what everyone's thoughts are...
> 
> Disney's IP Movement
> 
> I know not exactly news or rumors but there isn't really any where else to discuss this.


A bit late to the party today but really loved this article. I don’t mind IP in parks, BUT, I don’t think EVERY attraction needs to be tied to IP. One of the things I’ve always loved so much about Disney is their Imagineering. It’s what really sets Disney Parks apart from other parks. Pirates, HM, Space, BTMRR all had stories tied to them not part of a movie. And those rides still hold up today. ToT had a movie based on the ride (granted, it was a weak movie but c’mon, Steve Guttenberg!!). As for Epcot I have strong feelings of dislike for IP taking over the park. I would have loved to see imagineering take Walt’s vision for EPCOT to the next level. Instead, they are just bringing in IP, which I feel is the cheap and easy way out. Ok, maybe not financially cheap but definitely cheap in terms of imagination, creativity, vision, etc. Anyway, there’s my unsolicited two cents. Nice job @rteetz


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Vote on Privatizing Security at Orlando International Airport Postponed


----------



## BigRed98

New Disney's Animal Kingdom Lion King MagicBand available online. 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/new-disneys-animal-kingdom-lion-king-magicband-available-online/#respond


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> New Disney's Animal Kingdom Lion King MagicBand available online.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/new-disneys-animal-kingdom-lion-king-magicband-available-online/#respond


It’s been available for a while now. WDWNT is late on this one  

And no I haven’t bought it yet...


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> It’s been available for a while now. WDWNT is late on this one
> 
> And no I haven’t bought it yet...



I'm not big into MagicBands but I do have to admit that this one is pretty awesome.


----------



## jade1

MissGina5 said:


> ok but where is MOANA?!?!



Geez I'm helping plan an April trip for a young family at work, all the 3 yo talks about is Moana, but luckily Frozen as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Baby Hippo was named Augustus 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...baby-hippo-born-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## rteetz

I have seen more theme park advertising than ever before recently. Mostly universal. I also saw my first sea world ad where I live. Disney has also rolled out Toy Story Land ads.


----------



## mburstein

rteetz said:


> Do you think we will see an original (non-IP) attraction ever again?



I think what's interesting about the current movement is what it says about Disney's view of creativity and storytelling. Management clearly believes that the engine of creativity for the company is the motion picture business. That's the primary source of the franchises they draw upon for the parks. But I would think that many Imagineers are of the view that attractions can be just as fruitful sources of stories themselves. Joe Rhode has expressed this view in various forums; and there are at least some examples of attractions forming the basis for franchises that extend to movies--Pirates, Jungle Cruise, etc. If that's right, then reinvigorating original attractions will likely require a change in mindset among upper management toward the Imagineers' view.


----------



## skier_pete

While sad that nothing truly original comes out anymore, I always bang the drum that e end though it wasn't called IP at the time,most of the original Disney stuff was based off his movies and tv shows. Advetureland was base off True Life Adventures. Even Pirates came from the Treasure Island movie and the popularity of the movies that followed it. Matterhorncame from Third Man on the mountain. Trying something to an already existing idea can work just fine, but really the important thing is to make it entertaining for someone that doesn't care about the IP. Cars is not an IP I enjoy, but  Carlsbad is so wonderfully done. Meanwhile,Paradise Pier has no IP,but is shoddy and boring, and I hope the Pixar theme can unify it somewhat.


----------



## skier_pete

Oh, and current half way through our WDW stay. I have to say for so much construction going on they done a good job of not making it feel obtrusive. DHS desperately needs stuff to open. We got their at 2:30pm yesterday and had a hard time stretching to 8 pm for the projection shows. (Though we skipped fantasmic to get a better spot for the shows.)  I haven't taken too many pictures of the construction areas because there is really nothing new to see. The gondola station at DHS appears to be putting beams in the ground. Toy story mania is a mess, and going to get worse.

Oh, and I thought the Nemo show was going to be down for a while. It's was open today if that is news. (Maybe not.) Also saw the tiger cubs today, they are getting big, but not as big as mom.

Just now sitting on the balcony at the Boardwalk watching Illuminations. (Not the greatest view but can see all the fireworks) DVC is awesome.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Oh, and current half way through our WDW stay. I have to say for so much construction going on they done a good job of not making it feel obtrusive. DHS desperately needs stuff to open. We got their at 2:30pm yesterday and had a hard time stretching to 8 pm for the projection shows. (Though we skipped fantasmic to get a better spot for the shows.)  I haven't taken too many pictures of the construction areas because there is really nothing new to see. The gondola station at DHS appears to be putting beams in the ground. Toy story mania is a mess, and going to get worse.
> 
> Oh, and I thought the Nemo show was going to be down for a while. It's was open today if that is news. (Maybe not.) Also saw the tiger cubs today, they are getting big, but not as big as mom.
> 
> Just now sitting on the balcony at the Boardwalk watching Illuminations. (Not the greatest view but can see all the fireworks) DVC is awesome.


Maybe that refurb was cancelled or opened early? It was supposed to be closed until the 24th.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> I have seen more theme park advertising than ever before recently. Mostly universal. I also saw my first sea world ad where I live. Disney has also rolled out Toy Story Land ads.



I keep seeing Disney resort ads but no toy story and that one universal ad with the employee who shows off Jurassic park, harry potter, and fast and furious.


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> Oh, and current half way through our WDW stay. I have to say for so much construction going on they done a good job of not making it feel obtrusive. DHS desperately needs stuff to open. We got their at 2:30pm yesterday and had a hard time stretching to 8 pm for the projection shows. (Though we skipped fantasmic to get a better spot for the shows.)  I haven't taken too many pictures of the construction areas because there is really nothing new to see. The gondola station at DHS appears to be putting beams in the ground. Toy story mania is a mess, and going to get worse.
> 
> Oh, and I thought the Nemo show was going to be down for a while. It's was open today if that is news. (Maybe not.) Also saw the tiger cubs today, they are getting big, but not as big as mom.
> 
> Just now sitting on the balcony at the Boardwalk watching Illuminations. (Not the greatest view but can see all the fireworks) DVC is awesome.


We tried to get boardwalk for our upcoming trip in June but had to settle for Bay Lake Tower. Poor us


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

BigRed98 said:


> New Disney's Animal Kingdom Lion King MagicBand available online.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/new-disneys-animal-kingdom-lion-king-magicband-available-online/#respond


Disney is trying really hard to get me to spend a lot of money on Lion King merchandise!!!

Any word on where this is in the parks?


----------



## BigRed98

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Disney is trying really hard to get me to spend a lot of money on Lion King merchandise!!!
> 
> Any word on where this is in the parks?



No clue but if I had to guess I would say Island mercantile or Discovery trading company in AK.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

BigRed98 said:


> No clue but if I had to guess I would say Island mercantile or Discovery trading company in AK.


Ok. I also looked, and it doesn’t show on the Shop Parks app yet.


----------



## BigRed98

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Ok. I also looked, and it doesn’t show on the Shop Parks app yet.



Not sure about app but it is on shop Disney website, just looked. Here's link: https://www.shopdisney.com/the-lion-king-disneys-animal-kingdom-magicband-2-1466569


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Ok. I also looked, and it doesn’t show on the Shop Parks app yet.


Shows up for me on the Shop Disney Parks app. Also shows in all four parks and Disney springs.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Shows up for me on the Shop Disney Parks app. Also shows in all four parks and Disney springs.


Thank you. I type in “Lion King” and I only see the first Lion King MB that was released several months ago. I also don’t see any of the recently added Hakuna Matata collection merchandise.


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Thank you. I type in “Lion King” and I only see the first Lion King MB that was released several months ago. I also don’t see any of the recently added Hakuna Matata collection merchandise.


Search for “Magicband” it’s labeled as an animal kingdom band not lion king.


----------



## rteetz

Bob Chapek, Bob Weis and several Imagineers were seen at Epcot today.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   I-4 Eastbound Ramp to Be Closed for Five Months Near Universal Orlando


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Bob Chapek, Bob Weis and several Imagineers were seen at Epcot today.


Any idea where they were spotted within the park?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Any idea where they were spotted within the park?


Near Imagination.

They were all huddled up when spotted. Doesn't necessarily mean Imagination is the specific thing they were discussing.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I think that by D23 2019, a lot of what’s been announced will be open and I think they’ll surprise us with a few more announcements and the full plan for Futureworld would be great


----------



## Tigger's ally

MissGina5 said:


> ok but where is MOANA?!?!



she  is on my little grandtinker's pillowcase!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Bob Chapek, Bob Weis and several Imagineers were seen at Epcot today.



We were in Epcot yesterday but didn't see any suits. Also know Joe Rohde is in town based on his histogram. Was thinking it might be for Guardians as I think he's overseeing marvel stuff now.


----------



## LSLS

jade1 said:


> I mean is anybody sitting at home excitingly waiting for the next "Non IP" based attraction?



Wasn't there a ton of hype for the opening of Soarin (honestly don't remember, I wasn't as into Disney back then)?  Honestly the IP helps on the slower rides (for example, I think Frozen brings a lot more than a re-imagined Malstorm), but I still think on the more thrilling rides, non-IP works just as well.  Would the 7 dwarf ride be just as popular if they made it all around mining and left out Snow White/Dwarfs?  I would guess yes.  Would an amazing indoor coaster themed around space/technology bring in as much as a guardians ride at Epcot?  Again, I would guess yes.  I think on the bigger rides, it's much more a factor of excitement/theming than IP.  If the theming is completely immersive and done really well with a great ride design, it won't matter much.  I'm with rteetz on this though, I don't mind non-IP at all, as long as it fits a theme.  I don't want things just thrown in for the sake of getting IP in.  Hence why while I'll give at least the ride a chance, I'm very skeptical on Guardians in Epcot.


----------



## Disneymom1126

MissGina5 said:


> ok but where is MOANA?!?!



Hahaha...true. Outside of a meet and greet for a bit in Hollywood Studios (no longer there) and at the parties - that was a bad example.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Near Imagination.
> 
> They were all huddled up when spotted. Doesn't necessarily mean Imagination is the specific thing they were discussing.


They probably needed a quiet part of the park where they wouldn’t be bothered


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> We were in Epcot yesterday but didn't see any suits. Also know Joe Rohde is in town based on his histogram. Was thinking it might be for Guardians as I think he's overseeing marvel stuff now.


Yep Joe is in charge of Marvel world wide.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New concept images for the Star Wars hotel

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0222180228180001C


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Looks like Disney changed the name of the Up show

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...how-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-opens-april-22/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cove Bar replaced by Lamplight Lounge 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...xar-pier-in-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sneak peak at Pixar Fireworks 

https://twitter.com/socialsavvymom/status/966671903627857920


----------



## wareagle57

Lee Matthews said:


> I think that by D23 2019, a lot of what’s been announced will be open and I think they’ll surprise us with a few more announcements and the full plan for Futureworld would be great



I hope so. I know 2 years would be a rush, but they can do it. While this year's D23 was more exciting than expected, I will be disappointed if it's all we get for the 50th. Especially now that the theater has been cancelled. On the other hand, they are adding plenty of stuff BEFORE the 50th to get excited about. Magic Kingdom will still be the only truly "complete" park, though Epcot will be close.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animal Kingdom’s 20th anniversary plans 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ebrate-20-years-of-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New DHS guide maps

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photo...-updated-guide-map-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Image of a X-Wing that will be in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...at-will-be-seen-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge.htm


----------



## Gusey

So Cove Bar is reopening March 16th for the Spring Break crowds? Interesting to see how they will transform it in a month


----------



## dina444444

Gusey said:


> So Cove Bar is reopening March 16th for the Spring Break crowds? Interesting to see how they will transform it in a month


They will have 2 months and it’s really just getting a paint job and some new finishing touches. It’s what was Ariel Grotto that is getting the majority of the changes.


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Baby Hippo was named Augustus
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...baby-hippo-born-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm



I would love to be the person feeding the hippo. I would not be able to resist channeling my inner Mrs. Gloop, "Augustus save some room for later!"


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> Just now sitting on the balcony at the Boardwalk watching Illuminations. (Not the greatest view but can see all the fireworks) DVC is awesome.



So good, enjoy. 

Was there 3 weeks ago and have BW View again next week, just can't wait. 

One of the best investments ever.


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Image of a X-Wing that will be in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...at-will-be-seen-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge.htm


What a beauty.


----------



## jade1

LSLS said:


> Would the 7 dwarf ride be just as popular if they made it all around mining and left out Snow White/Dwarfs?  I would guess yes.  Would an amazing indoor coaster themed around space/technology bring in as much as a guardians ride at Epcot?  Again, I would guess yes.



My point is more that those IP's don't detract from those projects, there's only "upside" interest for the public by adding an IP-at least IMO.

You are correct if they announced an amazing indoor coaster is coming to any park at WDW that there would be great anticipation and popularity, but how does adding an IP tie in not increase interest even further, esp to the greater masses.

Again, I doubt there is anybody waiting to plan a trip to WDW once they finally add a Non IP attraction.

No fist pounding that it's Star Wars Land-I was hoping for generic Space Land, or Rat wasn't just a generic beetle attraction etc.

If they announced that everything under construction was being stripped of the planned IP, Tron, Rat, GOTG, Star Wars Land, Toy Story Land and all becoming generic rebrands, they would indeed still be super popular and highly anticipated, I just don't think as much as with the IP's attached. I will admit I cannot prove it would be though, maybe it indeed would be more popular and have more anticipation without the IP's.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animal Kingdom’s 20th anniversary plans
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ebrate-20-years-of-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


Really wish they released an actual SCHEDULE way earlier.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Hard Rock Hotel suites 

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/resort...rock-hotel-new-future-rock-star-suites-debut/


----------



## LSLS

jade1 said:


> My point is more that those IP's don't detract from those projects, there's only "upside" interest for the public by adding an IP-at least IMO.
> 
> You are correct if they announced an amazing indoor coaster is coming to any park at WDW that there would be great anticipation and popularity, but how does adding an IP tie in not increase interest even further, esp to the greater masses.
> 
> Again, I doubt there is anybody waiting to plan a trip to WDW once they finally add a Non IP attraction.
> 
> No fist pounding that it's Star Wars Land-I was hoping for generic Space Land, or Rat wasn't just a generic beetle attraction etc.
> 
> If they announced that everything under construction was being stripped of the planned IP, Tron, Rat, GOTG, Star Wars Land, Toy Story Land and all becoming generic rebrands, they would indeed still be super popular and highly anticipated, I just don't think as much as with the IP's attached. I will admit I cannot prove it would be though, maybe it indeed would be more popular and have more anticipation without the IP's.



Sure, but they also need to fit the theme is my point.  I think throwing random IP does take away from the projects much in the way skimping on theming does.  Of course there's nobody upset at Star Wars land.  But I bet if they announced Groot would have a dance party in the Canteen people would lose their minds.  I don't want all IP stripped.  I would be fine with non-IP, but I don't even really care about that.  I want the IP to fit the theme.  I think the immersive theming is much more important than the IP.


----------



## rteetz

Disney’s Social Media Moms Celebration is ongoing like I said earlier and is why we got some of the little news that we did today. 

I can’t get over the fact that many of these invitees can’t get any of the names for this new stuff right or that they are calling Mickey waffles Mickey pancakes. Disney Light the night parade for example....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney was shooting promotional material for Flower and Garden using “living” Mickey and Minnie topiaries.

https://twitter.com/mousesteps/status/966705970607992834


----------



## WebmasterJackie

rteetz said:


> I can’t get over the fact that many of these invitees can’t get any of the names for this new stuff right or that they are calling Mickey waffles Mickey pancakes. Disney Light the night parade for example....


That's always interesting. You know what it is though is that a lot of the folks who get invited are not necessarily people who are very knowledgeable about Disney. There are lots of parent bloggers who are at Disney for their very first time during this event.


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterJackie said:


> That's always interesting. You know what it is though is that a lot of the folks who get invited are not necessarily people who are very knowledgeable about Disney. There are lots of parent bloggers who are at Disney for their very first time during this event.


Oh I know but when Disney is presenting on these topics with the correct names then they can’t tweet that name? Some were calling Toy Story Land- Toy Land instead. Disney gave them the info I didn’t think it was hard to at least get the name right. Just find it interesting.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Animal Kingdom Caravan theater update 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/photos-caravan-stage-theater.html?m=1


----------



## WebmasterJackie

rteetz said:


> Oh I know but when Disney is presenting on these topics with the correct names then they can’t tweet that name? Some were calling Toy Story Land- Toy Land instead. Disney gave them the info I didn’t think it was hard to at least get the name right. Just find it interesting.


It totally shouldn't be at all. I feel like a lot of people are not terribly detail-oriented these days. Makes me somewhat twitchy!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Disney’s Social Media Moms Celebration is ongoing like I said earlier and is why we got some of the little news that we did today.
> 
> I can’t get over the fact that many of these invitees can’t get any of the names for this new stuff right or that they are calling Mickey waffles Mickey pancakes. Disney Light the night parade for example....


My feelings on the Social Media Moms mirrors that of Josh @ EasyWDW.  He hasn't been as active in his mockery this year but there was this gem today...

https://twitter.com/easywdw/status/...share|twsrc^m5|twgr^email|twcon^7046|twterm^1


----------



## peteykirch

rteetz said:


> Oh I know but when Disney is presenting on these topics with the correct names then they can’t tweet that name? Some were calling Toy Story Land- Toy Land instead. Disney gave them the info I didn’t think it was hard to at least get the name right. Just find it interesting.



She literally tweeted out a picture of the SIGN TO TOY STORY LAND AND SHE CALLED IT TOY STORY WORLD!

Then some other uniformed peon called the monorail the skytrain.

Now waffles are pancakes.

Can't wait to see them tell me I need to make a reservation for the Mickey Chef and to get a speed ticket for Fast Track.


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> Oh I know but when Disney is presenting on these topics with the correct names then they can’t tweet that name? Some were calling Toy Story Land- Toy Land instead. Disney gave them the info I didn’t think it was hard to at least get the name right. Just find it interesting.



As someone who works in the journalism field, this type of stuff destroys your credibility.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Some were calling Toy Story Land- Toy Land instead.



Probably an IP hater.


----------



## Redcon1

jade1 said:


> I mean is anybody sitting at home excitingly waiting for the next "Non IP" based attraction?



Yes. I would expect the Imagineers to come up with something original once in a while. But it's something I'm afraid is lost with this generations's crop. Not all their fault though.


----------



## unbanshee

WebmasterJackie said:


> That's always interesting. You know what it is though is that a lot of the folks who get invited are not necessarily people who are very knowledgeable about Disney. There are lots of parent bloggers who are at Disney for their very first time during this event.



They're being force fed the info and can't get it right. Unacceptable.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SouthFayetteFan said:


> He hasn't been as active in his mockery this year


So he must be due.



SJMajor67 said:


> As someone who works in the journalism field, this type of stuff destroys your credibility.


Tough time to be in that field -- credibility seems in very short supply, with something like this being the least of our problems.  Some friends who are in journalism concur, anyway.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate National Margarita Day at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Construction Set to Begin on Planet Hollywood Counter Service Restaurant at Disney Springs


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Celebrate National Margarita Day at Disney Parks



This is probably a needle in a haystack situation......but do you happen to remember a post in the last few weeks that mentioned an Italian margarita some place in hollywood studios? Hoping to figure out the location, as my wife would appreciate the concoction.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> This is probably a needle in a haystack situation......but do you happen to remember a post in the last few weeks that mentioned an Italian margarita some place in hollywood studios? Hoping to figure out the location, as my wife would appreciate the concoction.


I do not....


----------



## Teamubr

SJMajor67 said:


> As someone who works in the journalism field, this type of stuff destroys your credibility.


Na. I'd hope most people don't consider bloggers journalists.

j


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
   PHOTOS: More Cranes Appear in Future Roller Coaster Site at Islands of Adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Epcot to Host the Army's Jazz Ambassadors on March 1st


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Any rumors on another Disneyland After Hours event?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Any rumors on another Disneyland After Hours event?


Not that I have seen.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Epcot to Host the Army's Jazz Ambassadors on March 1st



I might have completely changed my plans to see this!!! I can’t wait!!! I’ve seen a few military bands on a couple different occasions, and they are always amazing!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s Animal Kingdom Will Mark 20th Anniversary With A ‘Party For the Planet’ April 22-May 5


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Tropical Hideaway Discovered in Adventureland at Disneyland Park


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Tropical Hideaway Discovered in Adventureland at Disneyland Park



I just came here to post that!

So is this going to be something worth seeing, or probably just a big description of a gift shop/snack bar type thing?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I just came here to post that!
> 
> So is this going to be something worth seeing, or probably just a big description of a gift shop/snack bar type thing?


Not sure. It looks cool though.


----------



## pepperandchips

sachilles said:


> This is probably a needle in a haystack situation......but do you happen to remember a post in the last few weeks that mentioned an Italian margarita some place in hollywood studios? Hoping to figure out the location, as my wife would appreciate the concoction.



Are you sure it was Studios? I know the Italy festival booth (or normal permanent stand) has Italian Margaritas. Wondering if it could have been a parks blog article on the upcoming Flower and Garden booth offerings?


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Tropical Hideaway Discovered in Adventureland at Disneyland Park



I think this is going to be Disneyland’s version of MK Skipper Canteen.


----------



## skier_pete

So just took a tour of the Copper Creek cabins. (News flash: they're really nice.) We happen to end up with a PR person who was sitting in the lobby and wanted to take the tour. She told the DVC rep she was earlier today working with Bob Chapel on the presentation to the Disney moms panels. I asked her about him being at Epcot the day before. She said he was there to review plans on the new guardians ride and also to review the star wars land and Star wars plans...so not exactly breaking news but no link to Imagination as mentioned up thread - but I wouldn't expect her to spill beans to me anyways. Thought it was interesting enough to share, though.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> So just took a tour of the Copper Creek cabins. (News flash: they're really nice.) We happen to end up with a PR person who was sitting in the lobby and wanted to take the tour. She told the DVC rep she was earlier today working with Bob Chapel on the presentation to the Disney moms panels. I asked her about him being at Epcot the day before. She said he was there to review plans on the new guardians ride and also to review the star wars land and Star wars plans...so not exactly breaking news but no link to Imagination as mentioned up thread - but I wouldn't expect her to spill beans to me anyways. Thought it was interesting enough to share, though.


The PR rep might not know all the reasons he is there either. They seem to be looking at several areas in Epcot specifically Future World which was said to get a major transformation at D23.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is repainting the exterior of Carousel of Progress. No idea what the final product is but currently being painted with a white primer.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is repainting the exterior of Carousel of Progress. No idea what the final product is but currently being painted with a white primer.


Didn’t they just repaint it like 18 months ago??


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> Didn’t they just repaint it like 18 months ago??


Yep.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is repainting the exterior of Carousel of Progress. No idea what the final product is but currently being painted with a white primer.


That's..strange.


----------



## Pawpsicle

sachilles said:


> This is probably a needle in a haystack situation......but do you happen to remember a post in the last few weeks that mentioned an Italian margarita some place in hollywood studios? Hoping to figure out the location, as my wife would appreciate the concoction.



It was at Pizzerizzo. I don't see it on the menu online, so not sure if it's still there.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

People keep complaining about Tomorrowland needing updates so they just keep re-painting COP. 

I think they may need to work on their guest satisfaction surveys.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News*

Disney Theatrical’s new musical, Frozen, begins previews on Broadway tonight at the St. James Theatre!

Frozen will officially open on Broadway on March 22, 2018.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Theatrical’s new musical, Frozen, begins previews on Broadway tonight at the St. James Theatre!
> 
> Frozen will officially open on Broadway on March 22, 2018.



I hope the Hygge (Huga) song made the cut.


----------



## MommaBerd

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> *People keep complaining about Tomorrowland needing updates so they just keep re-painting COP. *
> 
> I think they may need to work on their guest satisfaction surveys.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I just came here to post that!
> 
> So is this going to be something worth seeing, or probably just a big description of a gift shop/snack bar type thing?



I hope it's a food place or attraction, not just a gift shop.



BigRed98 said:


> I think this is going to be Disneyland’s version of MK Skipper Canteen.



I hope it's got more personality than Skipper Canteen. The food is good, and the decor is great, but it just lacks personality somehow.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


>


That could scare the pants off unsuspecting guests


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Nathan Greno has left Disney for Skydance

https://www.cartoonbrew.com/animato...reno-leaves-disney-skydance-media-156891.html


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


>


That is really freaky, but part of me wants that to be a meet & greet. I know it won’t happen though.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Capang said:


> That could scare the pants off unsuspecting guests


I hadn't watched that video until you said something but whoa yeah that's so cool and yet scary at the same time lol.


----------



## skier_pete

Rumor

So this one is from the "take it with 1000 grains of salt" department, but I talked with two different DVC sales CM, and both of them told me that the new California resort will definitely have a DVC wing. I don't think this proves much of anything, but it was interesting that they both seemed very certain about it. 

One also told me (and again this seems possible, but I wouldn't consider it a reliable source) that Disney was considering a full size normal Star Wars themed hotel, but instead went with the specialty immersive one. Also mentioned that the Poly DVC sold out a year sooner than expected and they are concerned Copper Creek is going to sell out before Riviera is ready to go. Also talked about what a disaster Aulani is for Disney, which is not new but surprised me how candidly he talked about it. Finally, said Disney stopped giving CM discount on points for DVC because it sells so well.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


>



What the actual....

I'll forgive Disney for every budget cut and disappointment in downgraded attraction ever if Disney sets those up and films people's reactions when those things move.


----------



## ej119

********** said:


> Also talked about what a disaster Aulani is for Disney, which is not new but surprised me how candidly he talked about it.



Why is Aulani a disaster? I hadn't heard that before.


----------



## rteetz

ej119 said:


> Why is Aulani a disaster? I hadn't heard that before.


The DVC part didn't sell like they had hoped.


----------



## kungaloosh22

ej119 said:


> Why is Aulani a disaster? I hadn't heard that before.



I think it's a very popular destination for 7-month bookings, but it doesn't sell well because most DVC members don't seem to want it as a home resort.


----------



## closetmickey

ej119 said:


> Why is Aulani a disaster? I hadn't heard that before.


Does it have anything to do with the fact that families of five have to book a suite? I have always wondered that.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

ej119 said:


> Why is Aulani a disaster? I hadn't heard that before.





kungaloosh22 said:


> I think it's a very popular destination for 7-month bookings, but it doesn't sell well because most DVC members don't seem to want it as a home resort.





closetmickey said:


> Does it have anything to do with the fact that families of five have to book a suite? I have always wondered that.



_________________
I can't tell you if this is completely true or not but Wikipedia (take it for a grain of salt) mentions this:
"On August 12, 2011, Disney suspended Aulani timeshare sales indefinitely and fired three executives, including Disney Vacation Club president Jim Lewis, after senior management realized the annual dues had been set too low to cover maintenance costs."


----------



## OKW Lover

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I can't tell you if this is completely true or not but Wikipedia (take it for a grain of salt) mentions this:
> "On August 12, 2011, Disney suspended Aulani timeshare sales indefinitely and fired three executives, including Disney Vacation Club president Jim Lewis, after senior management realized the annual dues had been set too low to cover maintenance costs."


Yes, that happened


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


>



I actually thought was was pretty neat.  I like seeing unique characters.  Not in the sense that Mickey Mouse is unique, but this presentation certainly was.


----------



## skier_pete

ej119 said:


> Why is Aulani a disaster? I hadn't heard that before.



It's been selling for like 10 years now, and still only like 70% sold. Even though it's a big resort, they expected it to sell out in 5 or 6 years. They expected it to be big in Japan since Japanese travel to Hawaii a lot, but the economy there weakened and it didn't sell there like expected either. From a quality of resort it's great, but DVC needs to have people wanting to buy there.


----------



## jbeyes

It's looking like BOG will be closed for some kind of short refurb August 20-25th. I was told this by a CM on the phone this morning while trying to book during those date & others on the boards here are reporting the same. Surprising considering they just announced the change to the dinner menu and that they were opening up the booking dates this morning without mentioning this.


----------



## Flyerjab

********** said:


> Rumor
> 
> So this one is from the "take it with 1000 grains of salt" department, but I talked with two different DVC sales CM, and both of them told me that the new California resort will definitely have a DVC wing. I don't think this proves much of anything, but it was interesting that they both seemed very certain about it.
> 
> One also told me (and again this seems possible, but I wouldn't consider it a reliable source) that Disney was considering a full size normal Star Wars themed hotel, but instead went with the specialty immersive one. Also mentioned that the Poly DVC sold out a year sooner than expected and they are concerned Copper Creek is going to sell out before Riviera is ready to go. Also talked about what a disaster Aulani is for Disney, which is not new but surprised me how candidly he talked about it. Finally, said Disney stopped giving CM discount on points for DVC because it sells so well.



So when a DVC location is considered a disaster what does that mean for the company?  Is it something that they can ultimately recover from if they eventually sell all of the units?  Or is this something that they are pretty much certain will not be happening now?


----------



## Jetku

jbeyes said:


> It's looking like BOG will be closed for some kind of short refurb August 20-25th. I was told this by a CM on the phone this morning while trying to book during those date & others on the boards here are reporting the same. Surprising considering they just announced the change to the dinner menu and that they were opening up the booking dates this morning without mentioning this.



A blessing and a curse! My reservation is for the 26th, which was my goal, but I would have preferred to avoid day 1 after a rehab. I don’t want the kinks to be worked out on me!

Anyway, thrilled I get to experience the new menu in August!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Flyerjab said:


> So when a DVC location is considered a disaster what does that mean for the company?  Is it something that they can ultimately recover from if they eventually sell all of the units?  Or is this something that they are pretty much certain will not be happening now?


Well, "disaster" is the opinion of some people but not necessarily Disney's opinion.  It may be true that Aulani isn't selling as fast as Disney hoped, but that doesn't equal a "disaster".  All this means is that Disney doesn't get its sales money quite as fast as they were expecting.  In the mean time, the do get room revenue by making these available to non-members and some pretty $$$ rates.


----------



## skier_pete

Flyerjab said:


> So when a DVC location is considered a disaster what does that mean for the company?  Is it something that they can ultimately recover from if they eventually sell all of the units?  Or is this something that they are pretty much certain will not be happening now?



Disaster is a relative term here. When planning any project, the bean counters want to see X dollars in Y years. Disney will still get the X dollars, but over 2-3 times longer. Any "miss" for earnings is considered by some a disaster (as in people potentially lose there jobs.) There was also the aforementioned scandal with them underwriting the dues, which did lead to a number of people being fired, and also some law suits. So, it's not "people died" or anything, but one repercussion is that you are unlikely to see Disney expand DVC beyond the parks ever again.



OKW Lover said:


> Well, "disaster" is the opinion of some people but not necessarily Disney's opinion.  It may be true that Aulani isn't selling as fast as Disney hoped, but that doesn't equal a "disaster".  All this means is that Disney doesn't get its sales money quite as fast as they were expecting.  In the mean time, the do get room revenue by making these available to non-members and some pretty $$$ rates.



This is true, but when they sell points, they get 50 years of revenue at once. There's a reason they're converting resort rooms to DVC rooms. While I'm sure they will keep a portion of aulani as hotel rooms, that is certainly not the goal


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Book Gardens of the World Tour – Spring Edition Today


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tokyo Disney Resort Celebrates 35th Anniversary with New Chocolate Crunch Shops


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Victoria & Albert’s Receives Prestigious Forbes Travel Guide Five-Star and AAA Five Diamond Awards


----------



## danikoski

OKW Lover said:


> Well, "disaster" is the opinion of some people but not necessarily Disney's opinion.  It may be true that Aulani isn't selling as fast as Disney hoped, but that doesn't equal a "disaster".  All this means is that Disney doesn't get its sales money quite as fast as they were expecting.  In the mean time, the do get room revenue by making these available to non-members and some pretty $$$ rates.



There are also DVC members who use their points at the 7 month mark to stay at Aulani, which then, technically, frees up points/rooms at WDW. So Disney still gets their money one way or another, just not how they intended.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Additions to Extra Magic Time in Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Pinocchio Village Haus in Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom to Begin Table Service Dinner Buffet


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Swotu Wayä Na’vi Drum Ceremony Returns to Pandora – The World of Avatar Next Week


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Pinocchio Village Haus in Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom to Begin Table Service Dinner Buffet



Well that's interesting, and different... curious to see how it works out...


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Pinocchio Village Haus in Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom to Begin Table Service Dinner Buffet



This is probably because of the changes coming to Be Our Guest.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Stop by the France Pavilion in Epcot Today at 11:44 a.m. for a Surprise Concert by the Lyon Boys Choir


----------



## jlundeen

BigRed98 said:


> This is probably because of the changes coming to Be Our Guest.


You beat me to this...this is probably being done to try to absorb the many families that don't want to spend the 2 credits or the $$ on a Signature meal at BOG.


----------



## wareagle57

BigRed98 said:


> This is probably because of the changes coming to Be Our Guest.



Sorry we are making a beloved restaurant too expensive to experience. To make up for it, we'd like to take away one of your quick service options and give you a more expensive buffet instead. Sorry for the convenience.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Pinocchio Village Haus in Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom to Begin Table Service Dinner Buffet



Interesting and the price isn't that terrible. I'm not expecting much better than all you can eat at Olive Garden, but perhaps this could be an option. 



jlundeen said:


> You beat me to this...this is probably being done to try to absorb the many families that don't want to spend the 2 credits or the $$ on a Signature meal at BOG.



I wonder at what point are people going to realize the dining plan is a waste?


----------



## Gusey

Do you think they chose Pinocchio as it has a view of Small World through one of the walls???


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Treat Yourself to a Disney Princess-Inspired Petite Cake at Amorette's Patisserie for a Limited Time


----------



## wareagle57

Roxyfire said:


> I wonder at what point are people going to realize the dining plan is a waste?



Never. You can't argue with the people who like it. Every advantage of the DDP is 100% mental. Put the same amount of money on a Disney gift card. Eat whatever you want without thinking about it. You will never spend it all. And you can ACTUALLY get whatever you want this way, where with the DDP you are paying for a dessert every time even if you don't want it. And you can get an appetizer instead if you want. At the end you'll have plenty of dough left over for souvenirs or the next trip. If you want the DDP so you can order X item that is so expensive that you know you wouldn't order it witout the DDP, you are being irrational. You are making X item more expensive than it has to be.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Cinderella's Royal Table Closed for Refurbishment Feb. 28 - March 2


----------



## Redcon1

soniam said:


> I hope it's a food place or attraction, not just a gift shop.
> 
> I hope it's got more personality than Skipper Canteen. The food is good, and the decor is great, but it just lacks personality somehow.



From the artwork, I wonder if this is DL's answer to AK's Harambe Market: a few food counter services, a couple of shops and seating area for eating and relaxing.

I think if it would just be a restaurant, especially a table-service, that would have been mentioned in the article. Whatever it actually is, it looks pretty cool and I like the idea of tiki birds being on display, similar to as one previous poster mentioned, is what Walt originally had in mind for the Tiki Room dining.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Pinocchio Village Haus in Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom to Begin Table Service Dinner Buffet


Now, if they included a meet with Pinocchio, maybe.


----------



## Roxyfire

wareagle57 said:


> Never. You can't argue with the people who like it. Every advantage of the DDP is 100% mental. Put the same amount of money on a Disney gift card. Eat whatever you want without thinking about it. You will never spend it all. And you can ACTUALLY get whatever you want this way, where with the DDP you are paying for a dessert every time even if you don't want it. And you can get an appetizer instead if you want. At the end you'll have plenty of dough left over for souvenirs or the next trip. If you want the DDP so you can order X item that is so expensive that you know you wouldn't order it witout the DDP, you are being irrational. You are making X item more expensive than it has to be.



I know, I feel 100% the same way. Not everyone at a table needs appetizer(for deluxe), entree, dessert and "specialty" drink. Most of the stuff I'd prefer to eat (buffets at breakfast time, chicken or salad entrees, etc) are a "poor" value on the dining plan. I like a steak once in a while but every night would get old. There are places to go all inclusive and I don't think WDW is one of them.


----------



## OKW Lover

********** said:


> While I'm sure they will keep a portion of aulani as hotel rooms, that is certainly not the goal


Actually that is their goal.  Aulani was built with a combination of DVC units and traditional hotel rooms.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Pinocchio Village Haus in Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom to Begin Table Service Dinner Buffet



So...is it table service or buffet?


----------



## splash327

wareagle57 said:


> Never. You can't argue with the people who like it. Every advantage of the DDP is 100% mental. Put the same amount of money on a Disney gift card. Eat whatever you want without thinking about it. You will never spend it all. And you can ACTUALLY get whatever you want this way, where with the DDP you are paying for a dessert every time even if you don't want it. And you can get an appetizer instead if you want. At the end you'll have plenty of dough left over for souvenirs or the next trip. If you want the DDP so you can order X item that is so expensive that you know you wouldn't order it witout the DDP, you are being irrational. You are making X item more expensive than it has to be.



We've done this ever since the Disney Visa came out.   We put all our points on a card and use it for meals with no restrictions.    The one time we had the free dining plan, we were disappointed since we couldn't get some things at our favorite restaurants.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

OKW Lover said:


> So...is it table service or buffet?


All buffets are considered table service, as opposed to counter service. Just a designation from the dining plan.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
First look at a new song from Frozen: The Broadway Musical called "Monster!"

Caissie Levy sings the song in this. She is originating the role of Elsa on Broadway.

New songs from the show will debut on Friday for the next couple weeks. This is the first of 4 new songs that will be released before the show officially opens on March 22, 2018.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

wareagle57 said:


> Never. You can't argue with the people who like it. Every advantage of the DDP is 100% mental. Put the same amount of money on a Disney gift card. Eat whatever you want without thinking about it. You will never spend it all. And you can ACTUALLY get whatever you want this way, where with the DDP you are paying for a dessert every time even if you don't want it. And you can get an appetizer instead if you want. At the end you'll have plenty of dough left over for souvenirs or the next trip. If you want the DDP so you can order X item that is so expensive that you know you wouldn't order it witout the DDP, you are being irrational. You are making X item more expensive than it has to be.


Agreed. Not trying to stray too far down this road but for me I'm totally ok and understanding at people who want to buy the Dining Plan so long as they understand why they are buying it. My in-laws for example if they didn't have our input would be more likely to buy the Dining Plan if they knew they would be eating at X type of places. My husband and I would be more likely to go the gift card route IF we were even considering the Dining Plan. The other thing I can see is if someone balks at the idea of the gift card being a Disney one then maybe looking into loading up a Visa gift card and paying the fee to activate it (reviewing how much in fees you would pay is something you'd want to do too to see if it would still be worth it) and the only reason I would mention that is because then if you don't feel like buying something if you've got left over funds at Disney you can then use it anywhere Visa is accepted.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> So...is it table service or buffet?


It’s a table service buffet. So on the dining plan it would be one table service credit.


----------



## jlundeen

Not to beat this to death, but I'm of two minds about the DDP...sometimes it makes sense for us...sometimes it doesn't.  This trip, because my travel companions insist on DDP, we are using it...(because they don't want to worry about paying along the way and would rather pay up front - and yes they know the pros and cons and don't want to mess with gift cards etc.)...it's the way they want to do it.  And often, it does work out to be less costly depending on which restaurants we select. 

In the past, other trips, other companions, because I'm and AP holder, I have purchased the TIW card instead, and was pleasantly surprised how nicely that worked out for us. 

Each trip is different, and each person may have their own reasons as to what works best for them.  It's not always about the $$ value....


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Pinocchio Village Haus in Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom to Begin Table Service Dinner Buffet


Doesn't sound appealing to me based on the menu (the only Italian food I like in WDW is Via Napoli!), but good that they're adding another option now that they're converting BOG at dinner.


----------



## Roxyfire

jlundeen said:


> Not to beat this to death, but I'm of two minds about the DDP...sometimes it makes sense for us...sometimes it doesn't.  This trip, because my travel companions insist on DDP, we are using it...(because they don't want to worry about paying along the way and would rather pay up front - and yes they know the pros and cons and don't want to mess with gift cards etc.)...it's the way they want to do it.  And often, it does work out to be less costly depending on which restaurants we select.
> 
> In the past, other trips, other companions, because I'm and AP holder, I have purchased the TIW card instead, and was pleasantly surprised how nicely that worked out for us.
> 
> Each trip is different, and each person may have their own reasons as to what works best for them.  It's not always about the $$ value....



Yeah I don't want to beat it into the ground either, not everyone is the same of course. I just don't think it's as mentally healthy as people think that's all. Of course there's the monetary waste and potential food waste as well. The mental disconnect of spending when using the magic band is bad enough. But I'm betting the people trying to maximize the dining plan will probably skip this one and BoG Dinner as they do Trails End and other restaurants. I'm hoping both breakfast and lunch soon convert over to TS as well. It might make things a little less hectic and something different than the best place to use your QS credit.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Agreed. Not trying to stray too far down this road but for me I'm totally ok and understanding at people who want to buy the Dining Plan so long as they understand why they are buying it. My in-laws for example if they didn't have our input would be more likely to buy the Dining Plan if they knew they would be eating at X type of places. My husband and I would be more likely to go the gift card route IF we were even considering the Dining Plan. The other thing I can see is if someone balks at the idea of the gift card being a Disney one then maybe looking into loading up a Visa gift card and paying the fee to activate it (reviewing how much in fees you would pay is something you'd want to do too to see if it would still be worth it) and the only reason I would mention that is because then if you don't feel like buying something if you've got left over funds at Disney you can then use it anywhere Visa is accepted.



With the MB's why not just leave your money in the bank, and pay for everything when you check out of the hotel with your debit card?  That is what we do.  

I give gift cards, but have no interest in having any.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tigger's ally said:


> With the MB's why not just leave your money in the bank, and pay for everything when you check out of the hotel with your debit card?  That is what we do.
> 
> I give gift cards, but have no interest in having any.


I love gift cards in general and have no problem having them. But if you look at the Visa gift card for example we split our time with WDW and USO so for us leftover could be used over at USO too.

I don't particularly like just charging to MB personally. As far as pay for everything when you check out of the hotel from what many people talk about there is no hard and fast rule on when Disney charges it. I like being able to pay for something right then and there and track it that way.

Putting the value of the Dining Plan on a gift card (be that Disney or Visa) I did say was IF we were even considering the Dining Plan.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I don't particularly like just charging to MB personally. As far as pay for everything when you check out of the hotel from what many people talk about there is no hard and fast rule on when Disney charges it.



I actually am proactive about my MB.  On short trips, at the end of each day, I stop by the concierge or front desk and have them settle each day.  When I wake up the next morning I just check my on line bank account.  If I stay for longer trips I do it every other day.  My wife pays for all the shirts and other souvenirs.  Makes it easy for me to tell exactly how much I spend on food as my final printout will just have room and food.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Two New Series Coming to Disney Channel


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hollywood Walk of Fame Schedules Mark Hamill's Star Ceremony


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Studios' Motion to Dismiss Motion Capture Lawsuit only Partially Succeeds


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Screenwriting Partners Claim Disney Stole Their Idea for 'Pirates of the Caribbean' Film


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tigger's ally said:


> I actually am proactive about my MB.  On short trips, at the end of each day, I stop by the concierge or front desk and have them settle each day.  When I wake up the next morning I just check my on line bank account.  If I stay for longer trips I do it every other day.  My wife pays for all the shirts and other souvenirs.  Makes it easy for me to tell exactly how much I spend on food as my final printout will just have room and food.


That's cool. But it's also the beauty of the way they currently have it. I'm not required to use the MB. Personally my print out from 9/8/17-9/18/17 (was printed out on 9/8/17 though when we added 1 extra day to make up for Irma) was already 3 pages long. 

I like to keep all my receipts (well I'd say I ended up keeping 99% of the receipts from this past trip, some slipped through) from my purchases so it would just end up being too much bulk to have both receipts and a print out of my hotel charges which isn't even as detailed as actual receipts. And knowing the item is completely already paid for it my preference vs having to walk down to the desk every day. After walking 9-17miles in a day the last thing I want to do is have to go down to the desk to settle up or guesstimate when they'll charge it. I just prefer the more detailed information and ability to track it the way I like to. I'm going to be bringing my ID and debit card and/or credit card with me anyways so it's not like I'm saving space in my park bag by using MB. It's totally what works for each person.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Two New Series Coming to Disney Channel



This just makes me wish the Disney streaming channel was being released soon. As someone who is working from home for the time being, I would really be enjoying that channel.


----------



## dina444444

*Rumor*

RUMOR: Disneyland Annual Pass Program to be Revamped Due to Star Wars – Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: Disneyland Annual Pass Program to be Revamped Due to Star Wars – Galaxy’s Edge


Not surprising. 

Funny they compare it to Tokyo. Tokyo actually added blackout dates and lowered prices rather than adding and increasing.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Not surprising.
> 
> Funny they compare it to Tokyo. Tokyo actually added blackout dates and lowered prices rather than adding and increasing.


I was thinking that a separate blockout calendar would be coming. It would make sense to be able to keep crowds at DCA and not very can afford to upgrade to the Sig/Sig+ when your looking at a family of 4.


----------



## nkosiek

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Doesn't sound appealing to me based on the menu (the only Italian food I like in WDW is Via Napoli!), but good that they're adding another option now that they're converting BOG at dinner.


Except they aren't. They are taking away a location that people keep flowing into and out of pretty quickly to a sit-down dinner place that will now have people sitting and lingering probably an hour or more.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That's cool. But it's also the beauty of the way they currently have it. I'm not required to use the MB. Personally my print out from 9/8/17-9/18/17 (was printed out on 9/8/17 though when we added 1 extra day to make up for Irma) was already 3 pages long.
> 
> I like to keep all my receipts (well I'd say I ended up keeping 99% of the receipts from this past trip, some slipped through) from my purchases so it would just end up being too much bulk to have both receipts and a print out of my hotel charges which isn't even as detailed as actual receipts. And knowing the item is completely already paid for it my preference vs having to walk down to the desk every day. After walking 9-17miles in a day the last thing I want to do is have to go down to the desk to settle up or guesstimate when they'll charge it. I just prefer the more detailed information and ability to track it the way I like to. I'm going to be bringing my ID and debit card and/or credit card with me anyways so it's not like I'm saving space in my park bag by using MB. It's totally what works for each person.



We are somewhat similar, but I am oppo as far as receipts go.  I keep my receipts daily, but when I pay at the end of the day, I then can throw away all the individual receipts as I have a big one with all them on it now.  

As far as walking? We take buses most of the time anyway so we are usually dropped off right by the lobby anyway.  My wife usually heads to the room and I have a drink and pay the bill. Sometimes, if i want to walk with my DW then I will just pay in the morning.  I am always up before anyone else and raring to go.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tigger's ally said:


> We are somewhat similar, but I am oppo as far as receipts go.  I keep my receipts daily, but when I pay at the end of the day, I then can throw away all the individual receipts as I have a big one with all them on it now.
> 
> As far as walking? We take buses most of the time anyway so we are usually dropped off right by the lobby anyway.  My wife usually heads to the room and I have a drink and pay the bill. Sometimes, if i want to walk with my DW then I will just pay in the morning.  I am always up before anyone else and raring to go.


I've kept my receipts in large part to my trip report but also because it's informative for what I did this past trip for what I may do next trip-the receipts have far more information on them than a printout at the front desk. I'm sure my husband wouldn't have minded walking the minimal distance to the lobby but it's sorta just the point of having to do that after a long 12-14hr day in the parks. Easy enough to just pay with whatever we want to pay with and be done with it. If you look at it this way paying with MB and then settling it up each day or every other day is the same as paying right then and there with whatever method of payment you wanted to use--the only difference is when you are doing it: paying with MB means settling it up later whereas not paying with MB means settling it up right then and there. All up to personal preference of course


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Black Panther' Had the Highest-Grossing First Week in Marvel Box Office History


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 SeaWorld Orlando Launches Interactive Pin Trading Experience


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look: New Brickwork Revealed on Main Street, U.S.A., at Disneyland Park


----------



## soniam

Redcon1 said:


> From the artwork, I wonder if this is DL's answer to AK's Harambe Market: a few food counter services, a couple of shops and seating area for eating and relaxing.
> 
> I think if it would just be a restaurant, especially a table-service, that would have been mentioned in the article. Whatever it actually is, it looks pretty cool and I like the idea of tiki birds being on display, similar to as one previous poster mentioned, is what Walt originally had in mind for the Tiki Room dining.



I love the Tiki birds


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Visit D-Tech on Demand at Disney Springs for Princess Half-Inspired MagicBands & Mobile Device Cases


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Director of 'Wreck-It-Ralph' Will Be Live Tweeting Tonight


----------



## rteetz

*News*

AMC Partners with Color of Change to Provide Underprivileged Youth 'A Wrinkle in Time' Tickets, on Sale Now


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
Walt Disney receives a special Oscar for Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs in 1939

Pinocchio is released to theater in the US in 1940

Phil Collins wins a Grammy for Tarzan in 2000

If I Didn't Have You from Monsters Inc. wins a Grammy in 2003


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Director of 'Wreck-It-Ralph' Will Be Live Tweeting Tonight


Can't wait for Wreck It Ralph 2 this Thanksgiving but I'm afraid it may get crushed by Universal/Illumination's Grinch That Stole Christmas.


----------



## Wubar

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/rumor-dis...am-revamp-prior-debut-star-wars-galaxys-edge/

Changes for AP holders for Disneyland? Blackout dates, required maxpass, all in regards to opening of Galaxy's Edge???


----------



## rteetz

Wubar said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/rumor-dis...am-revamp-prior-debut-star-wars-galaxys-edge/
> 
> Changes for AP holders for Disneyland? Blackout dates, required maxpass, all in regards to opening of Galaxy's Edge???


This was posted earlier. I'm not surprised. Disneyland will be crazy when this opens.


----------



## Wubar

rteetz said:


> This was posted earlier. I'm not surprised. Disneyland will be crazy when this opens.


Oops. Sorry, I did read back a few posts, but must have missed it. Sorry for the repeat info.


----------



## MommaBerd

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Can't wait for Wreck It Ralph 2 this Thanksgiving but I'm afraid it may get crushed by Universal/Illumination's Grinch That Stole Christmas.



I’m not so sure...it depends on how well they do the movie. AND it’s already been remade once before. It will be interesting to see what Illuminations “fresh take” will be. I am highly skeptical when a film is remaking and/or modernizing children’s stories. (I’m looking at you Peter Rabbit.) 

Which, now that I think about it, is very silly of me since I love all of Disney’s fairytale animated films...modern adaptations of long-standing children’s stories.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

nkosiek said:


> Except they aren't. They are taking away a location that people keep flowing into and out of pretty quickly to a sit-down dinner place that will now have people sitting and lingering probably an hour or more.


They’re converting a QS place to a TS place, now that they’re converting BOG to a fancier TS place for one meal a day. I get that. 

For people like us who prefer a sit down meal for dinner, this adds an option. Feels like there are still plenty of QS options in MK — are there?

We gave up PVH after trying it once — didn’t like it at all. Is it really a loss not having is as QS?


----------



## Capang

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> They’re converting a QS place to a TS place, now that they’re converting BOG to a fancier TS place for one meal a day. I get that.
> 
> For people like us who prefer a sit down meal for dinner, this adds an option. Feels like there are still plenty of QS options in MK — are there?
> 
> We gave up PVH after trying it once — didn’t like it at all. Is it really a loss not having is as QS?


And isn't PVH stating QS for breakfast/lunch?


----------



## Jetku

I have low confidence the food will be good, but I think it’s a great idea to have a cheaper (food quality and price) dinner buffet option for families. I could see us eating there if we originally planned QS for dinner, but we’re hungnrier or wanted a longer break.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Road repacing at Old Key West

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/road-work-to-take-place-at-disneys-old.html


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> This was posted earlier. I'm not surprised. Disneyland will be crazy when this opens.



Yeah, exactly. It's already so crazy crowded packed (especially on the weekends) that it's frustrating to even walk around if you aren't there right when the park opens. 

The thought of what it will be like when Star Wars Land opens just raises my blood pressure to panic attack level just thinking about it ...


----------



## nkosiek

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> They’re converting a QS place to a TS place, now that they’re converting BOG to a fancier TS place for one meal a day. I get that.
> 
> For people like us who prefer a sit down meal for dinner, this adds an option. Feels like there are still plenty of QS options in MK — are there?
> 
> We gave up PVH after trying it once — didn’t like it at all. Is it really a loss not having is as QS?


As I said, I'm looking at it from an eating capacity stance. QS restaurants get more in and out than do the sit-downs. As for plenty of QSs,  in Fantasyland I can think of only the Friar's Nook (tater tots), Gaston's Tavern (some pastries and a turkey leg) and um, errr, welllllll, nada, as those don't serve full meals. You have Pecos Bill, Columbia Harbor House, Cosmic Rays, the Launching Pad, Casey's, and the horrendous Tomorrowland Terrace when it is open. Frankly, eating options at MK are limited as a whole but I feel taking away a QS in an already crowded low-option park is a bad idea for the majority of guests.



Jetku said:


> I have low confidence the food will be good, but I think it’s a great idea to have a cheaper (food quality and price) dinner buffet option for families. *I could see us eating there if we originally planned QS for dinner, but we’re hungnrier or wanted a longer break.*


This assumes you won't have to book it 180 out and I highly doubt that'll be the case.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   PHOTOS: Massive Water Slide Sections Installed at Aquatica Orlando


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Club 33 Doorbell Added to American Adventure 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/photos-cl...american-adventure-includes-magicband-access/


----------



## Farro

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> Can't wait for Wreck It Ralph 2 this Thanksgiving but I'm afraid it may get crushed by Universal/Illumination's Grinch That Stole Christmas.



I don't know, Wreck It Ralph was so amazing and if it keeps in the same vein as the original, I can't imagine it not being wonderful. 

Universal/Illumination on the other hand- outside of the first Despicable Me (which I LOVED), I have not been impressed by any of their other animated features.


----------



## pooh'smate

Bud Luckey, one of the creators of Woody and director of “Boundin’”, has died at the age of 83.

https://twitter.com/_paul_briggs_/status/967548460181241856
"Boundin" is one of my favorite Pixar Shorts.

This is the "directors cut" version of Boundin and I find it interesting to hear how parts of it came from Nemo and Cars.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sad news from Disney tonight. William "Bud" Luckey Disney, Pixar, and Sesame Street employee has passed away. He is best known for animating Woody from Toy Story, voicing Eeyore, Agent Rick Dicker, and Chuckles the Clown. He will be missed.


----------



## Emperor Maus

Sad indeed. 

Where has lockedoutlogic been at?


----------



## Gusey

Just curious if anybody knows if Wonders of Life is being the Festival Centre for Flower & Garden? wdwnt claims it isn't
https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/breaking-...onger-festival-center-new-attractions-coming/


----------



## Fantasia79

Emperor Maus said:


> Sad indeed.
> 
> Where has lockedoutlogic been at?



He’s been gone for a while, and I think his profile is deleted.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*News*/*rumor*

Just go at off the Disney Wonder and one interesting thing is they were trying out running the big shows 2 nights in a row each and then the other acts (magicians, etc) only performed in one of the clubs

The reason someone found was that for the new ships they are going to have smaller theaters (and this need to run the shows multiple times for everyone to get to see them) and larger public spaces 

Side note:  the Frozen show was amazing and we got to see Black Panter in the large theater with a packed house and loved it!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This was posted earlier. I'm not surprised. Disneyland will be crazy when this opens.



It's already crassly crowded.  The mandatory MaxPass for the Star Wars attractions is interesting as basically means you have to pay for FP to them - wonder if something similar will come to WDW where standard FP won't work for them and you need "super" FP or something only people staying on site can get and have to pay for them or something


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> *News*/*rumor*
> 
> Just go at off the Disney Wonder and one interesting thing is they were trying out running the big shows 2 nights in a row each and then the other acts (magicians, etc) only performed in one of the clubs
> 
> The reason someone found was that for the new ships they are going to have smaller theaters (and this need to run the shows multiple times for everyone to get to see them) and larger public spaces
> 
> Side note:  the Frozen show was amazing and we got to see Black Panter in the large theater with a packed house and loved it!



Welcome back! Hope you had a great cruise!


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> Just curious if anybody knows if Wonders of Life is being the Festival Centre for Flower & Garden? wdwnt claims it isn't
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/breaking-...onger-festival-center-new-attractions-coming/


I have been unable to confirm this yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Black Panther has huge second weekend 

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/box-office-black-panther-rules-162113388.html


----------



## Emperor Maus

Fantasia79 said:


> He’s been gone for a while, and I think his profile is deleted.



Thank you. I lurk far more often that I post. Wouldn’t surprise me if he got banned. Haha.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I have been unable to confirm this yet.



I can probably go to take a peek tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I can probably go to take a peek tonight or tomorrow.


Ok thanks!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wonders of Life will not be used as the Festival Center for Flower and Garden.

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/the-wonders-of-life-pavilion-will-not.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
This years Princess Half Marathon winners 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...in-10th-annual-disney-princess-half-marathon/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wonders of Life will not be used as the Festival Center for Flower and Garden.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/the-wonders-of-life-pavilion-will-not.html?m=1


I wonder if this will be the location of the space restaurant?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I wonder if this will be the location of the space restaurant?


Wonders is far too large for a restaurant.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wonders of Life will not be used as the Festival Center for Flower and Garden.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/the-wonders-of-life-pavilion-will-not.html?m=1


I still think it might just be the new space themed restaurant - I know, I know, no one else agrees...but just in case it is, you heard it here first!  ha ha


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> I still think it might just be the new space themed restaurant - I know, I know, no one else agrees...but just in case it is, you heard it here first!  ha ha


Wonders of life is a huge space. The restaurant won’t nearly be as big.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Wonders is far too large for a restaurant.


But when looking at the concept art for the space restaurant, it kinda is a circle shape. I agree that Wonders of Life is to large, but it is literally right next to Mission Space with easy access to connect.

Disney could always rebuild there as well.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> But when looking at the concept art for the space restaurant, it kinda is a circle shape. I agree that Wonders of Life is to large, but it is literally right next to Mission Space with easy access to connect.


Everything that has been said says it’s not going there and is going on the test track side.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Wonders of life is a huge space. The restaurant won’t nearly be as big.



What originally was in the wonders of life? Was Body Wars and cranium command in there?


----------



## Douglas Dubh

BigRed98 said:


> What originally was in the wonders of life? Was Body Wars and cranium command in there?


Yes.  A few other things too.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> What originally was in the wonders of life? Was Body Wars and cranium command in there?


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


>


It really was my favorite pavilion as a kid. I liked Body Wars and Cranium Command was awesome. The other exhibits were really well done.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Pinocchio Village Haus in Fantasyland at the Magic Kingdom to Begin Table Service Dinner Buffet


Very strange


----------



## TomServo27

jknezek said:


> It really was my favorite pavilion as a kid. I liked Body Wars and Cranium Command was awesome. The other exhibits were really well done.


If Disney would have had a chiropractor at the body Wars exit he would have made a killing.


----------



## jknezek

TomServo27 said:


> If Disney would have had a chiropractor at the body Wars exit he would have made a killing.


As a kid I didn't notice. Probably would now. But I don't remember it being much different than Star Tours.


----------



## TomServo27

jknezek said:


> As a kid I didn't notice. Probably would now. But I don't remember it being much different than Star Tours.


It was much worse than Star Tours. At least that’s how I remember it.


----------



## cmash95

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I just came here to post that!
> 
> So is this going to be something worth seeing, or probably just a big description of a gift shop/snack bar type thing?


oh goody skippers canteen west. wish disney would stop copying attractions from other resorts. would be nice if disneyland would get new stuff


----------



## rteetz

cmash95 said:


> oh goody skippers canteen west. wish disney would stop copying attractions from other resorts. would be nice if disneyland would get new stuff


This is different. It apparently will have an animatronic too.


----------



## cmash95

the new ships are supposed to be a bit bigger than the dream and fantasy. i can't see having smaller theaters when the theaters on the dream and fantasy are packed every night. now running shows two nights in a row saves on the rest of the entertainment because each seven night cruise has four shows one movie night and two entertainer nights. so you get rid of the movie night and the entertainers shows and have only four shows but then that also cuts your entertainment and i bet they don't lower prices. also on sea days they show the shows as a matinee unless its a star wars cruise or a marvel cruise


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I wonder if this will be the location of the space restaurant?



This is what I thought all along.


----------



## skier_pete

BigRed98 said:


> What originally was in the wonders of life? Was Body Wars and cranium command in there?



Wonder if they would consider resurrecting it. While I know they stole parts from the ride for repairing star tours, I suppose it would be fairly cheap to bring back an existing pavilion than to build a whole new one....could update the ride with a new video. I doubt it though as there's been not even one peep of a rumor about this. Just weird they would fix the roof and then stop using g the. Building. If it's not used for food and wine then w will know something is up.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney OtterBox cases are now available on the shop Disney Parks app.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Parking Lot Exit Being Adjusted at Hollywood Studios to Alleviate Congestion


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Magic Kingdom Parking Lot Entrance Closed Nightly, Feb. 25 - March 1


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Behind the Scenes: Assembling the Fan-Built Star Wars Vehicles on Display at Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Braves Spring Training Games at Disney Begin Today


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update – The Rose Gold Rush of ’18


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Braves Spring Training Games at Disney Begin Today


Going Wednesday, but I’m not a fan of either team that will be playing.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Braves Spring Training Games at Disney Begin Today



At first I thought this was some kind of Archery fun happening at Magic Kingdom with Merida.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TomServo27 said:


> If Disney would have had a chiropractor at the body Wars exit he would have made a killing.



plus Star Tours opened so close to when Body Wars opened and was superior and less jarring on the riders so it quickly became unpopular


Now, Cranium Command was great - and I would think it would be relatively simple to change that over to an Inside Out based attraciton


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Timekeeper closed in Magic Kingsom in 2005

Grand opening celebration is held for Indiana Jones Adeventure: Hidden Temple of the Forbidden Eye in 1995

Disney unveils online check in service in 2009

Zootopia, The Jungle Book, and Piper win Oscars in 2017


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Caravan Theater update thanks to @AMusicLifeForMe


----------



## sachilles

********** said:


> I doubt it though as there's been not even one peep of a rumor about this. Just weird they would fix the roof and then stop using g the. Building. If it's not used for food and wine then w will know something is up.


Fixing the roof, could just be active preventive maintenance, which we know they've not been diligent about in the past. Could have been at the point that if they didn't fix the roof, the building would have generated far more expensive damage. 
I think the only thing it really tells us is that they care enough about the building to fix the roof, and that might mean they care to use it in the future. The space restaurant would not have to use the whole building, it would just have to be one feature in it if they wanted to go that route in opposition of the test track side. I'm sure the numbers are being crunched to see what makes the most sense. 
We'll just have to trust the shovels.


----------



## jknezek

sachilles said:


> We'll just have to trust the shovels.



Except for when we can't, right? Anyone have any more news on the MK Theater?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Garden of New Merchandise Blooms for 25th Epcot International Flower & Garden Festival


----------



## Douglas Dubh

TheMaxRebo said:


> plus Star Tours opened so close to when Body Wars opened and was superior and less jarring on the riders so it quickly became unpopular



I don’t remember Body Wars being jarring.  I remember it being “undulating”. There was a lot of swaying up and down and side to side which increased motion sickness.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Douglas Dubh said:


> I don’t remember Body Wars being jarring.  I remember it being “undulating”. There was a lot of swaying up and down and side to side which increased motion sickness.



maybe jarring is the wrong word ... let's just say there were less complaints about the motion and causing illness, etc. with Star Tours than Body Wars


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wonders of Life will not be used as the Festival Center for Flower and Garden.
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/the-wonders-of-life-pavilion-will-not.html?m=1


Soooo... any sense where the festival center WILL be?? Particularly with F&W there are all the demos...



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Garden of New Merchandise Blooms for 25th Epcot International Flower & Garden Festival


Looks to me like the whole line was designed for children... anyone else??


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Anybody have any idea why there is lots of smoke coming from the Disney Springs area?  We are at Epcot.  Trying to upload a pic.

ETA:  the smoke dissipated pretty quickly so it must have been nothing major.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Soooo... any sense where the festival center WILL be?? Particularly with F&W there are all the demos...
> 
> 
> Looks to me like the whole line was designed for children... anyone else??


No festival center. They’ll have merch in two separate spots. Food booths as usual. No major seminars it seems.

I actually like some of the merchandise. Or it could be that I’m excited to be going to flower and garden for the first time.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> No festival center. They’ll have merch in two separate spots. Food booths as usual. No major seminars it seems.
> 
> I actually like some of the merchandise. Or it could be that I’m excited to be going to flower and garden for the first time.


Huh. So will they have some location in time for F&W, though, or we don’t know yet? That would be a major change if not!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Huh. So will they have some location in time for F&W, though, or we don’t know yet? That would be a major change if not!


We don’t know yet. They could use the Odyssey for some stuff if they want or the millennium building near Canada.


----------



## Farro

umichigan10 said:


> Very strange



oh my god, that's funny! But at least it's a fitting menu!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Concept art for the new Swan and Dolphin boutique hotel

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/breaking-...new-350-room-hotel-rooftop-restaurant-lounge/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Concept art for the new Swan and Dolphin boutique hotel
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/breaking-...new-350-room-hotel-rooftop-restaurant-lounge/



That can't be right. There is no misshapen and oddly inappropriate animal on the roof.


----------



## Gusey

Just wondering if the Circle of Life show theatre will hold some seminars too since it held some of the performing arts stuff during the Festival of the Arts ?


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Concept art for the new Swan and Dolphin boutique hotel
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/breaking-...new-350-room-hotel-rooftop-restaurant-lounge/



Hmmm. I like boutique hotels, they usually have a very modern/upscale feeling.

With this location, I could see us being swayed to stay there instead of Yacht/Beach if the price is right. Although it most likely won't be built by 2020!


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Concept art for the new Swan and Dolphin boutique hotel
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/breaking-...new-350-room-hotel-rooftop-restaurant-lounge/


At a quick glance that looks like Ford's world headquarter building in Dearborn, MI. I'dpost a comparison pic here, but I'm too tired to mess with remembering how to do that.

ETA: ok maybe not after a longer look, but still that was my first impression.


----------



## jknezek

It kind of looks pagoda inspired to me, but that could just be the shape of the roof lounge or the fact that it looks slightly like a trapezoid instead of a square or rectangle. Might just be the artwork though.


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Concept art for the new Swan and Dolphin boutique hotel
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/breaking-...new-350-room-hotel-rooftop-restaurant-lounge/




Rather plain and boring looking.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Concept art for the new Swan and Dolphin boutique hotel
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/breaking-...new-350-room-hotel-rooftop-restaurant-lounge/



Please be a Marriott ... Please be a Marriott ... Please be a Marriott ...


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Please be a Marriott ... Please be a Marriott ... Please be a Marriott ...


It will be part of Tishman and part of the Swan and Dolphin complex. I am guessing Starwood/Marriott would operate it like the other two.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> It will be part of Tishman and part of the Swan and Dolphin complex. I am guessing Starwood/Marriott would operate it like the other two.



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## beer dave

jknezek said:


> That can't be right. There is no misshapen and oddly inappropriate animal on the roof.


For me it will forever be the wolverine.....  and it would have been less hideous.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Iger spoke with investors at a conference today. 

Iger said the priorities for 2018 are getting through the regulatory process of the Fox deal. They have been spending a lot of time thinking about operations post integration. 

Iger high lighted Avatar, Marvel properties, FX, and National Geographic as content they will have to work with once Fox is integrated. 

They will move brands such as FX and Nat Geo to more modern distribution methods. 

ESPN Plus will launch late March/early April. It will have over 10,000 events streamed in its first year. 

The Disney streaming service will have films from the Disney studios and 5,000 hours of Disney TV content, original TV series, and original movies. 

Iger stressed the Disney brand will have less content than Netflix but more branded content and there will be enough there for value. 

Initially ESPN Plus will be low priced as the most popular programming will be on the main networks. They won’t offer flexible packages at first but they will eventually. MLB and NHL streaming products will be available as add ons. 

There will be 4-5 original series and movies on the Disney service at launch. 

The service will launch in the US and then they roll out later to other countries.

Disney has seen growth from new channel providers such as YouTube TV, Hulu, and Sling but they don’t make up for all of the cable losses. 

Iger said the NFL remains a valuable product. They felt the Thursday Night Football deal didn’t make sense for them. 

Iger said there is no plan for a Black Panther attraction yet but he’s sure people are working on it. 

Flex pricing on multi day tickets will be coming later this year. Flex pricing is working on both the bottom line and guest experience. 

More Marvel is coming to CA, HK and other parks. 

Iger says he loses track of what’s been announced and what hasn’t. 

Iger doesn’t view Coco as a franchise but is proud of the movie.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Gemma Chan Cast in MCU’s “Captain Marvel”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Debuts New Poster for “Ralph Breaks the Internet: Wreck-it-Ralph 2”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bob Iger spoke with investors at a conference today.
> 
> Iger said the priorities for 2018 are getting through the regulatory process of the Fox deal. They have been spending a lot of time thinking about operations post integration.
> 
> Iger high lighted Avatar, Marvel properties, FX, and National Geographic as content they will have to work with once Fox is integrated.
> 
> They will move brands such as FX and Nat Geo to more modern distribution methods.
> 
> ESPN Plus will launch late March/early April. It will have over 10,000 events streamed in its first year.
> 
> The Disney streaming service will have films from the Disney studios and 5,000 hours of Disney TV content, original TV series, and original movies.
> 
> Iger stressed the Disney brand will have less content than Netflix but more branded content and there will be enough there for value.
> 
> Initially ESPN Plus will be low priced as the most popular programming will be on the main networks. They won’t offer flexible packages at first but they will eventually. MLB and NHL streaming products will be available as add ons.
> 
> There will be 4-5 original series and movies on the Disney service at launch.
> 
> The service will launch in the US and then they roll out later to other countries.
> 
> Disney has seen growth from new channel providers such as YouTube TV, Hulu, and Sling but they don’t make up for all of the cable losses.
> 
> Iger said the NFL remains a valuable product. They felt the Thursday Night Football deal didn’t make sense for them.
> 
> Iger said there is no plan for a Black Panther attraction yet but he’s sure people are working on it.
> 
> Flex pricing on multi day tickets will be coming later this year. Flex pricing is working on both the bottom line and guest experience.
> 
> More Marvel is coming to CA, HK and other parks.
> 
> Iger says he loses track of what’s been announced and what hasn’t.
> 
> Iger doesn’t view Coco as a franchise but is proud of the movie.



I assume no details on if the MLB/NHL packages would include local games ... that is the one thing keeping me on cable at this point


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume no details on if the MLB/NHL packages would include local games ... that is the one thing keeping me on cable at this point


Yeah probably not local games. That is one reason we keep cable now as well.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

*News
*
Rteetz sets new profile image inevitably confusing many for at least a week


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Mickey said:


> *News
> *
> Rteetz sets new profile image inevitably confusing many for at least a week


I should change it again tomorrow.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I should change it again tomorrow.



Um, at this point that is just a rumor ;


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Concept art for the new Swan and Dolphin boutique hotel
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/breaking-...new-350-room-hotel-rooftop-restaurant-lounge/


I guess the caveat here is it won’t be super visible


----------



## Redarrow5150

Local games for MLB and NHL are Fox Sports Regionals. I would be surprised if MLB games got on ESPN before the end of the season. NHL is looking iffy to start next season based upon timeline of dea with Fox getting approved.


----------



## TomServo27

Douglas Dubh said:


> I don’t remember Body Wars being jarring.  I remember it being “undulating”. There was a lot of swaying up and down and side to side which increased motion sickness.


My memory of it being jarring if that is that right word is when you were in the blood stream. I remember it kinda being a relief when you broke out of the blood stream.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar Fest ends September 3rd

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/end-date-revealed-pixar-fest-disneyland-resort/


----------



## Douglas Dubh

TomServo27 said:


> My memory of it being jarring if that is that right word is when you were in the blood stream. I remember it kinda being a relief when you broke out of the blood stream.



Yes. You’d go back and forth with the beating of the heart.


----------



## StrawberryChan

HockeyMomNH said:


> Anybody have any idea why there is lots of smoke coming from the Disney Springs area?  We are at Epcot.  Trying to upload a pic.
> 
> ETA:  the smoke dissipated pretty quickly so it must have been nothing major.



late update, but the smoke was a vehicle fire on the turnpike


----------



## writerguyfl

Keels said:


> Please be a Marriott ... Please be a Marriott ... Please be a Marriott ...





rteetz said:


> It will be part of Tishman and part of the Swan and Dolphin complex. I am guessing Starwood/Marriott would operate it like the other two.



Tishman has worked with other hotel groups, including Hilton, Fairmont, and InterContinental.  It's possible they may want to tap into one of those groups for this property because it provides a different potential market of customers.  Aside from individual guests, doing that gives them access to the existing National Sales Teams for whatever hotel group they choose.

That said, it's also reasonable to believe that this hotel will become a Marriott or Starwood hotel.  They could use this new hotel to house the VIPs for the large conventions that happen at the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Comcast have put a massive fly in Disneys ointment.

Fox are currently being approved to take over the remainder of SKY TV and if approved by regulators, would then default and be included in the Disney takeover. If Fox aren’t successful, Disney can put an offer forward themselves for the remainder but now Comcast has come in and put in a massive offer for SKY which I can’t see shareholders wanting to turn down

https://www.engadget.com/2018/02/27/comcast-sky-offer-fox-disney/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Massive multi year expansion of Disneyland Paris just announced! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nd-paris/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0222180228180028C


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld CEO Joel Manby has resigned 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/seaworld-announces-ceo-joel-manbys-departure/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Massive multi year expansion of Disneyland Paris just announced!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nd-paris/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0222180228180028C



No details in the article but that certainly looks similar to Galaxy's Edge in the concept art:


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> No details in the article but that certainly looks similar to Galaxy's Edge in the concept art:


Yep Galaxy’s Edge clone most likely. Frozen looks similar to Hong Kong/Tokyo stuff so I wonder if that’s cloned at all too. Marvel is really the only unique thing. All starts with rockin rollercoaster becoming Marvel.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor Round Up February 2018

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-february-2018/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More info on the Footgolf Experience at WDW

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rail-golf-course-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More info on the Footgolf Experience at WDW
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rail-golf-course-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



I love playing soccer, played all in high school. This is something I'm definitely going to try one trip.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More info on the Footgolf Experience at WDW
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rail-golf-course-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



I grew up playing soccer and coach my boys now. I've played footgolf a few times and it is just good, simple, fun to play outdoors. I loved golf as well, until I had kids and couldn't spend 6 hours on the weekend playing a round, but I can't wait until my kids are a little older to go play some more footgolf. Wish they would open a course near me and this may very well be on our schedule for the next "non-park" day we have at WDW.


----------



## jknezek

BigRed98 said:


> I love playing soccer, played all in high school. This is something I'm definitely going to try one trip.


You'll love it. It is addicting and if I had a course near me I'd be all over it.


----------



## RhodyOrange

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up February 2018
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-february-2018/


Somehow I completely missed the rumor of a possible Indiana Jones boat ride to DHS, where in the park is that being speculated to go?


----------



## BigRed98

RhodyOrange said:


> Somehow I completely missed the rumor of a possible Indiana Jones boat ride to DHS, where in the park is that being speculated to go?



I believe where the IJ Stunt Show is.


----------



## rteetz

RhodyOrange said:


> Somehow I completely missed the rumor of a possible Indiana Jones boat ride to DHS, where in the park is that being speculated to go?


I believe in the echo lake area but it’s still very early.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Comcast has put in a bid for Sky TV which is part of Fox

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-43209100


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Rocketeer Disney Jr. series coming next year 

http://deadline.com/2018/02/the-rocketeer-disney-channel-1202304023/


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Rocketeer Disney Jr. series coming next year
> 
> http://deadline.com/2018/02/the-rocketeer-disney-channel-1202304023/



Hmm...y'know what's really going to corner the 2-7 year old market, a character that punches nazi's.


----------



## wareagle57

RhodyOrange said:


> Somehow I completely missed the rumor of a possible Indiana Jones boat ride to DHS, where in the park is that being speculated to go?



Same. Was it discussed here at some point? I've heard plenty about the AK Indy conversion, but this is the first I've heard of a boat ride, Indy or any other IP, at DHS.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Same. Was it discussed here at some point? I've heard plenty about the AK Indy conversion, but this is the first I've heard of a boat ride, Indy or any other IP, at DHS.


It’s relatively new so it might not have been discussed on this thread. I know it was mentioned in the rumor tracking thread.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wrinkle in Time Parks Blog meet up

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-springs/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0222180228180034C


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I love the Rocketeer. Not sure how they're going to make a Disney Jr. series out of it. 

Then again, I do watch and enjoy the Lion Guard...


----------



## danikoski

Having a boat ride in the stunt show area is interesting...they'd have room to expand that area into an Indiana Jones area with the Backlot Express conversion, and maybe even Star Tours converted to an Indiana Jones theme.


----------



## mikepizzo

danikoski said:


> Having a boat ride in the stunt show area is interesting...they'd have room to expand that area into an Indiana Jones area with the Backlot Express conversion, and maybe even Star Tours converted to an Indiana Jones theme.



I suppose my question for adding any additional Indiana Jones (to any park) is that is Indiana Jones still relevant?  If Kingdom of the Crystal Skull went differently, and actually passed the torch, then perhaps.  But think about it, Temple of the Forbidden Eye opened in 1995.  Harrison Ford was 52.  So that animatronic actually looks like 50 year old Harrison Ford.  But when you go to add a new attraction in 2018+...and you have Indy 5 potentially happening with a 75+ year old grandpa...what do you make the boat ride about?  Do you have young Ford or new Ford?  Young Ford...so did we time travel?  Old Ford...do we want to be on a boat ride with grandpa?

I don't know, I think if they want to add any Indy IP, they should reboot the actual character.


----------



## JETSDAD

mikepizzo said:


> I suppose my question for adding any additional Indiana Jones (to any park) is that is Indiana Jones still relevant?  If Kingdom of the Crystal Skull went differently, and actually passed the torch, then perhaps.  But think about it, Temple of the Forbidden Eye opened in 1995.  Harrison Ford was 52.  So that animatronic actually looks like 50 year old Harrison Ford.  But when you go to add a new attraction in 2018+...and you have Indy 5 potentially happening with a 75+ year old grandpa...what do you make the boat ride about?  Do you have young Ford or new Ford?  Young Ford...so did we time travel?  Old Ford...do we want to be on a boat ride with grandpa?
> 
> I don't know, I think if they want to add any Indy IP, they should reboot the actual character.



We're Indy fans but I don't understand the push to add anything Indy to the parks.  I think there are other IP's that would be far more current and work just as well or better in the parks.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> It’s relatively new so it might not have been discussed on this thread. I know it was mentioned in the rumor tracking thread.


I believe it floated for a time when we were discussing the chance of Indy taking over the Dino ride in AK.  It has long been rumored of some kind of water ride for DHS.  So tying Indy into PotC Shanghai would be a huge lift for DHS, and it will need more capacity once SW:GE and TSL and Mickey open.


----------



## Phicinfan

danikoski said:


> Having a boat ride in the stunt show area is interesting...they'd have room to expand that area into an Indiana Jones area with the Backlot Express conversion, and maybe even Star Tours converted to an Indiana Jones theme.


Rumors so far are one Indy ride only, not a "land" or Mini-area.  I know there are plans to move Star Tours to new IP eventually, but I haven't heard anything on Indy as a target.


----------



## Phicinfan

mikepizzo said:


> I suppose my question for adding any additional Indiana Jones (to any park) is that is Indiana Jones still relevant?  If Kingdom of the Crystal Skull went differently, and actually passed the torch, then perhaps.  But think about it, Temple of the Forbidden Eye opened in 1995.  Harrison Ford was 52.  So that animatronic actually looks like 50 year old Harrison Ford.  But when you go to add a new attraction in 2018+...and you have Indy 5 potentially happening with a 75+ year old grandpa...what do you make the boat ride about?  Do you have young Ford or new Ford?  Young Ford...so did we time travel?  Old Ford...do we want to be on a boat ride with grandpa?
> 
> I don't know, I think if they want to add any Indy IP, they should reboot the actual character.


Don't forget they are working on a new Indy film as we speak, so that makes it a bit more relevant.


----------



## BigRed98

Based on Disney's last instagram post it looks like were getting a wreck it ralph trailer tomorrow.


----------



## mikepizzo

Phicinfan said:


> Don't forget they are working on a new Indy film as we speak, so that makes it a bit more relevant.



With Harrison Ford though, right?  Maybe they pass the torch in that movie and on any subsequent Indy attraction we follow new Indy with old Indy guiding him?

I enjoy the Indy films, but man, I really don't want to see 80 year old Harrison Ford jumping around.


----------



## OKW Lover

mikepizzo said:


> I suppose my question for adding any additional Indiana Jones (to any park) is that is Indiana Jones still relevant?


For that matter, is Mickey still relevant?


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> For that matter, is Mickey still relevant?


Did Mickey ever stop being relevant? I don’t think you can compare the two. Mickey is the face of the Disney company. I’d imagine more know Mickey and than Indiana Jones. He may not be in film be he is on TV all the time.


----------



## Reddog1134

mikepizzo said:


> I suppose my question for adding any additional Indiana Jones (to any park) is that is Indiana Jones still relevant?  If Kingdom of the Crystal Skull went differently, and actually passed the torch, then perhaps.  But think about it, Temple of the Forbidden Eye opened in 1995.  Harrison Ford was 52.  So that animatronic actually looks like 50 year old Harrison Ford.  But when you go to add a new attraction in 2018+...and you have Indy 5 potentially happening with a 75+ year old grandpa...what do you make the boat ride about?  Do you have young Ford or new Ford?  Young Ford...so did we time travel?  Old Ford...do we want to be on a boat ride with grandpa?
> 
> I don't know, I think if they want to add any Indy IP, they should reboot the actual character.



A debate over what age to depict a character in a ride would never cross my mind before I read this. 

If you're going by how old Ford was in comparison to Indiana, then you have to remember that Temple takes place before Raiders.  So Ford was older but Indiana was younger.  If you're saying the ride takes place "Now" then Indiana would be 119 years old.


----------



## danikoski

mikepizzo said:


> I suppose my question for adding any additional Indiana Jones (to any park) is that is Indiana Jones still relevant?  If Kingdom of the Crystal Skull went differently, and actually passed the torch, then perhaps.  But think about it, Temple of the Forbidden Eye opened in 1995.  Harrison Ford was 52.  So that animatronic actually looks like 50 year old Harrison Ford.  But when you go to add a new attraction in 2018+...and you have Indy 5 potentially happening with a 75+ year old grandpa...what do you make the boat ride about?  Do you have young Ford or new Ford?  Young Ford...so did we time travel?  Old Ford...do we want to be on a boat ride with grandpa?
> 
> I don't know, I think if they want to add any Indy IP, they should reboot the actual character.



Maybe the could make it a SEA ride, with Indy, the character, as the introducer to the concept of SEA, but Indy wouldn't be the focus of the ride. That whole area would be kind of cool as a SEA mini land eventually. They've already tied SEA into Indy myth at Hanger Bar, so wouldn't be too big of a jump. Although a SEA area in AK could be cool too.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New limited release character shirts on ShopDisney

https://wdwnt.com/2018/02/shop-new-limited-release-character-shirts-shopdisney/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> Maybe the could make it a SEA ride, with Indy, the character, as the introducer to the concept of SEA, but Indy wouldn't be the focus of the ride. That whole area would be kind of cool as a SEA mini land eventually. They've already tied SEA into Indy myth at Hanger Bar, so wouldn't be too big of a jump. Although a SEA area in AK could be cool too.



I am all for more SEA - though you have the Skipper's Canteen with the connection in MK already as well - so perhaps then it would be more little pockets of it in multiple parks rather than a mini-land in one park

Side note, the kids club on the Disney Wonder is all themed to the SEA and it was really cool - though probably more to me during the open house than the kids who were actually there


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Comcast has put in a bid for Sky TV which is part of Fox
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/business-43209100



Comcast never let's Disney rest.


----------



## mikepizzo

OKW Lover said:


> For that matter, is Mickey still relevant?



Yes.

EDIT: I guess I should have elaborated.  Mickey Mouse has been on TV almost consistently since 1999 (3 year absence between House of Mouse and Mickey Mouse Clubhouse).  Currently he is on two TV shows (one aimed at younger kids and one aimed at older kids).

He's also...y'know, the mascot of a multi-billion worldwide entertainment company...

_The Mickey Mouse Club_ (1955–1959; 1977–1979; 1989–1994)
_Mickey Mouse Works_ (1999–2000)
_Disney's House of Mouse_ (2001–2003)
_Mickey Mouse Clubhouse_ (2006–2016)
_Mickey Mouse_ (2013–present)
_Mickey and the Roadster Racers_ (2017–present)



Reddog1134 said:


> A debate over what age to depict a character in a ride would never cross my mind before I read this.
> 
> If you're going by how old Ford was in comparison to Indiana, then you have to remember that Temple takes place before Raiders.  So Ford was older but Indiana was younger.  If you're saying the ride takes place "Now" then Indiana would be 119 years old.



Y'know what, that is something I overlooked.  The time the ride takes place is most important.  Fair enough.



danikoski said:


> Maybe the could make it a SEA ride, with Indy, the character, as the introducer to the concept of SEA, but Indy wouldn't be the focus of the ride. That whole area would be kind of cool as a SEA mini land eventually. They've already tied SEA into Indy myth at Hanger Bar, so wouldn't be too big of a jump. Although a SEA area in AK could be cool too.



That would actually be a really cool idea.  And you could even have non-grandpa Indy being introduced to SEA.


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Rocketeer Disney Jr. series coming next year
> 
> http://deadline.com/2018/02/the-rocketeer-disney-channel-1202304023/



As a fan of the original comic book and movie ... Rocketeer + Dis Jr is just plain _odd _


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mikepizzo said:


> I suppose my question for adding any additional Indiana Jones (to any park) is that is Indiana Jones still relevant?  If Kingdom of the Crystal Skull went differently, and actually passed the torch, then perhaps.  But think about it, Temple of the Forbidden Eye opened in 1995.  Harrison Ford was 52.  So that animatronic actually looks like 50 year old Harrison Ford.  But when you go to add a new attraction in 2018+...and you have Indy 5 potentially happening with a 75+ year old grandpa...what do you make the boat ride about?  Do you have young Ford or new Ford?  Young Ford...so did we time travel?  Old Ford...do we want to be on a boat ride with grandpa?
> 
> I don't know, I think if they want to add any Indy IP, they should reboot the actual character.





JETSDAD said:


> We're Indy fans but I don't understand the push to add anything Indy to the parks.  I think there are other IP's that would be far more current and work just as well or better in the parks.





mikepizzo said:


> With Harrison Ford though, right?  Maybe they pass the torch in that movie and on any subsequent Indy attraction we follow new Indy with old Indy guiding him?
> 
> I enjoy the Indy films, but man, I really don't want to see 80 year old Harrison Ford jumping around.



This, this and this.  I just don't get investing in Indiana Jones in the park at this point.  Is there really a demand for that?


----------



## Phicinfan

mikepizzo said:


> With Harrison Ford though, right?  Maybe they pass the torch in that movie and on any subsequent Indy attraction we follow new Indy with old Indy guiding him?
> 
> I enjoy the Indy films, but man, I really don't want to see 80 year old Harrison Ford jumping around.


Honestly, I would love the following...
1) a new trilogy(?) - Young Indy similar to the TV program that was on, using a new star to reset Indy, but using Harrison Ford at the start of each in recalling the different ages.  Then once those 2-3 are done...you could use the "younger" actor to move forward.
2) Pass the torch Indy - Harrison is getting too old, I wonder if he will force "death" as he did in Star Wars...and then pass the torch...
3) Just move on, Have Indy to early intro to new replacement(not child..but former student???) and move on...


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am all for more SEA - though you have the Skipper's Canteen with the connection in MK already as well - so perhaps then it would be more little pockets of it in multiple parks rather than a mini-land in one park
> 
> Side note, the kids club on the Disney Wonder is all themed to the SEA and it was really cool - though probably more to me during the open house than the kids who were actually there


Yeah, I was hoping the SEA angle would be expanded with the "coming" jungle Cruise Rock movie


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Phicinfan said:


> Honestly, I would love the following...
> 1) a new trilogy(?) - Young Indy similar to the TV program that was on, using a new star to reset Indy, but using Harrison Ford at the start of each in recalling the different ages.  Then once those 2-3 are done...you could use the "younger" actor to move forward.
> 2) Pass the torch Indy - Harrison is getting too old, I wonder if he will force "death" as he did in Star Wars...and then pass the torch...
> 3) Just move on, Have Indy to early intro to new replacement(not child..but former student???) and move on...



My two cents...
1) Didn't this already kinda' fail?
3) Super dicey.  Who knows how/if this will be well-received?  Still seems that big $$$ in parks for Indy is an odd place to put money in 2018.


----------



## Phicinfan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My two cents...
> 1) Didn't this already kinda' fail?
> 3) Super dicey.  Who knows how/if this will be well-received?  Still seems that big $$$ in parks for Indy is an odd place to put money in 2018.


1) was never official - crystal skull had his.."son" but it never called out passing the torch...and the movie wasn't that well written...
3) totally agree - this is the bigger risk


----------



## mikepizzo

Phicinfan said:


> Honestly, I would love the following...
> 1) a new trilogy(?) - Young Indy similar to the TV program that was on, using a new star to reset Indy, but using Harrison Ford at the start of each in recalling the different ages.  Then once those 2-3 are done...you could use the "younger" actor to move forward.
> 2) Pass the torch Indy - Harrison is getting too old, I wonder if he will force "death" as he did in Star Wars...and then pass the torch...
> 3) Just move on, Have Indy to early intro to new replacement(not child..but former student???) and move on...



I'm kind of crossing my fingers that Ford is able to have Indy killed off.  Put that character to rest.  

Back in 2016 Dwayne Johnson was reported as confirmed for a Doc Savage movie.  The fact that's it would be written and directed by Shane Black gets me all sorts of giddy.  Doc Savage will be a Sony Picture though.  But my point is that there is probably some other old Indy-like IP Disney can drudge up and repackage.  Problem with that is there wouldn't be name recognition, which is really all that matters, unfortunately.  

As much as I don't want to see an action packed Jungle Cruise movie (I'd prefer corny shlock), it wouldn't surprise me if that Dwayne Johnson vehicle, if successful, becomes Disney's next Indy-esque property.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

Phicinfan said:


> Honestly, I would love the following...
> 1) a new trilogy(?) - Young Indy similar to the TV program that was on, using a new star to reset Indy, but using Harrison Ford at the start of each in recalling the different ages.  Then once those 2-3 are done...you could use the "younger" actor to move forward.



I’ve posted before I think they should reboot Indy.  Start with a very young Indy and how he first met Marion. Then move on from there.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

The Young Indy show was pretty good.  Just too expensive for television.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> As much as I don't want to see an action packed Jungle Cruise movie (I'd prefer corny shlock), it wouldn't surprise me if that Dwayne Johnson vehicle, if successful, becomes Disney's next Indy-esque property.



That would actually be an interesting angle if the Jungle Cruise back story gets built out even further (maybe connected to the S.E.A. as well) and then you could build a "sister" attraction to the Jungle Cruise that is Indy-esque, but not tied to that character specifically


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Douglas Dubh said:


> The Young Indy show was pretty good.  Just too expensive for television.


I tried watching it as a kid - really didn't like it.  I have no idea if it did well or not, but it seemed to fade very quickly.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Douglas Dubh said:


> I’ve posted before I think they should reboot Indy.  Start with a very young Indy and how he first met Marion. Then move on from there.




Yep. I've argued this point before. Indiana Jones is more like a James Bond type to me. I love the movies but I am all for a recast.

And I really think the character works the best in that early 1900s era. I don't think he worked that well in the 50s. 

What is Indy without the Nazis?


----------



## PxyShan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Rocketeer Disney Jr. series coming next year
> 
> http://deadline.com/2018/02/the-rocketeer-disney-channel-1202304023/



Arg. I was all excited for this since I loved the movie when I was little. My thought before I read the description was, "Yes! My almost six year old son will love this - a boy show besides Miles from Tomorrowland/Mission Force One (which he really watches because it reminds him of tomorrowland at WDW)."
But, no.
I think Disney Junior does a good job with programs that appeal to boys and girls. Doc McStuffins, Lion Guard, Puppy Dog Pals, Mickey and the Roadster Racers, PJ Masks... This one probably will too. 

I don't know. Sometimes my son just wants to watch what he calls a "boy show". And for him, Disney Junior doesn't have much to offer. I guess I was hoping this could fill the gap between DJ and XD. Oh well.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO: Guests Riding AVATAR Flight of Passage at Animal Kingdom Now Given Warning Cards


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Park Adding Pixar Play Parade Dining Package


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PxyShan said:


> Arg. I was all excited for this since I loved the movie when I was little. My thought before I read the description was, "Yes! My almost six year old son will love this - a boy show besides Miles from Tomorrowland/Mission Force One (which he really watches because it reminds him of tomorrowland at WDW)."
> But, no.
> I think Disney Junior does a good job with programs that appeal to boys and girls. Doc McStuffins, Lion Guard, Puppy Dog Pals, Mickey and the Roadster Racers, PJ Masks... This one probably will too.
> 
> I don't know. Sometimes my son just wants to watch what he calls a "boy show". And for him, Disney Junior doesn't have much to offer. I guess I was hoping this could fill the gap between DJ and XD. Oh well.



I agree that a lot of their shows aren't really "Boy shows" or "girl shows" - but they generally do have either a boy or a girl as the lead so I can see that driving it

Given that they recently announced a show called "Fancy Nancy" which has a girl lead, a bit surprised this one also had a girl lead.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: Guests Riding AVATAR Flight of Passage at Animal Kingdom Now Given Warning Cards


Interesting that they waited this long to do that if it was such an issue.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: Guests Riding AVATAR Flight of Passage at Animal Kingdom Now Given Warning Cards


Must have been a change today since I rode it yesterday.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: Guests Riding AVATAR Flight of Passage at Animal Kingdom Now Given Warning Cards


Seems so extreme... and environmentally unfriendly ... though maybe they collect them back up?

Like @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson I'm surprised they didn't do this earlier if it's so bad.


----------



## Moliphino

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seems so extreme... and environmentally unfriendly ... though maybe they collect them back up?
> 
> Like @Mackenzie Click-Mickelson I'm surprised they didn't do this earlier if it's so bad.



It says they collect them before you ride, just like Mission Space.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Interesting thing posted on WDWMagic, Disney wants to increase the WDW AP base and will soon add some things to make it more appealing. 

Weird to me considering they want to decrease the DL AP base and that WDW took away some of the discounts recently. I am an AP currently and could be enticed to keep it if they add more.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Interesting thing posted on WDWMagic, Disney wants to increase the WDW AP base and will soon add some things to make it more appealing.
> 
> Weird to me considering they want to decrease the DL AP base and that WDW took away some of the discounts recently. I am an AP currently and could be enticed to keep it if they add more.


I hope they add the discounts we get at Disneyland property wide on food if it’s a Disney owned and operated and doesn’t fall into ODV.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Colon Cancer Survivor Celebrates Her Happily Ever After at the 10th Annual Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Interesting thing posted on WDWMagic, Disney wants to increase the WDW AP base and will soon add some things to make it more appealing.
> 
> Weird to me considering they want to decrease the DL AP base and that WDW took away some of the discounts recently. I am an AP currently and could be enticed to keep it if they add more.



The way pricing is going on the tickets it feels like the "jump" to an AP was getting smaller as is, so I can kinda see that.  WDW definitely has less locals that are AP holders so I hope some of the benefits they look to add would benefit those that aren't local (so something related to travel or even like free movie tickets or something that you can use locally)


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Interesting thing posted on WDWMagic, Disney wants to increase the WDW AP base and will soon add some things to make it more appealing.
> 
> Weird to me considering they want to decrease the DL AP base and that WDW took away some of the discounts recently. I am an AP currently and could be enticed to keep it if they add more.



Besides the increased discounts, the specialty offerings during festivals/holidays and then the freebie events they offer for APs was worth what I paid for my AP at Disneyland. Sure, some of the things are similar offerings to what you get if you have a Disney Visa, but I'd really like to see APs get rewarded for being an AP holder more at WDW - even if it's just more random buttons or magnets or special no-wait seating for shows.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Besides the increased discounts, the specialty offerings during festivals/holidays and then the freebie events they offer for APs was worth what I paid for my AP at Disneyland. Sure, some of the things are similar offerings to what you get if you have a Disney Visa, but I'd really like to see APs get rewarded for being an AP holder more at WDW - even if it's just more random buttons or magnets or special no-wait seating for shows.


Agreed. I am excited to even get the special flower and garden AP magnet.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Agreed. I am excited to even get the special flower and garden AP magnet.



Right?

AP Holders at Disneyland got to buy specialty tasting tickets for their Food & Wine Festival last year - they were similar to what F&W offers, but at a slightly better price point and were only available to AP holders. Things like that appeal to me GREATLY - if they went back to the tasting pass for F&W WITH guaranteed seating for Eat to the Beat, but offered it only to AP Holders, I would buy those in a heartbeat. 

I have a Platinum Plus Pass and TIW, and sometimes I wish that the benefits of TIW would be automatically given to Platinum Plus (ie. free valet and discount on alcoholic beverages), but that's probably asking too much.


----------



## amalone1013

Phicinfan said:


> I believe it floated for a time


I see what you did there.


rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disneyland Park Adding Pixar Play Parade Dining Package


Don't tell my husband... he already wants to do a World of Color dining package *and* the dessert party... and a Fantasmic package... and he wanted to do Paint the Night too but it starts a week or so after our trip.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Jungle Cruise Details Reveal Dwayne Johnson & Emily Blunt’s Roles

https://screenrant.com/jungle-cruise-movie-characters-johnson-blunt/


----------



## joelkfla

Many years ago, WDW used to have excellent special events exclusively for passholders at no charge. A few examples:

An annual passholder preview of the Osborne Family Lights.  In the later years, this was just a passholder-only viewing opportunity, but in the early years it was a multi-hour event with numerous live entertainment acts and a good selection of complimentary snacks and drinks.  And there were speeches from the park VP saying how much they appreciated us as passholders.
A Millennium Celebration tent at Epcot that included snacks, character greets, and a free gift.
A breakfast event at DAK (I think it was for Asia opening) that offered exclusive ride time and a spread of bagels & cream cheese, Krispy Kremes, and Tropicana juice.
Plus, there were passholder lounges at several parks that had free drinks, character greets, and sometimes even extra FP's.

Now, all we get is an occasional passholder preview of new attractions that sells out within an hour of being announced.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New exhibit coming to Epcot's Norway Pavilion Stave Church Gallery


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Interesting thing posted on WDWMagic, Disney wants to increase the WDW AP base and will soon add some things to make it more appealing.
> 
> Weird to me considering they want to decrease the DL AP base and that WDW took away some of the discounts recently. I am an AP currently and could be enticed to keep it if they add more.


I can see it being advantageous in one park and not in another.  Honestly, we buy APs because it's cheaper than the alternative, and gives us flexibility to potentially plan an additional quick trip on top of our annual and/or running trips.

When it comes to perks, we are DVC, AP and have Disney VISA -- so a lot of those overlap.  Are there ANY AP perks currently that aren't at a park?  I can't think of one...

Curious what kinds of things they could add that would make you consider keeping your AP?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can see it being advantageous in one park and not in another.  Honestly, we buy APs because it's cheaper than the alternative, and gives us flexibility to potentially plan an additional quick trip on top of our annual and/or running trips.
> 
> When it comes to perks, we are DVC, AP and have Disney VISA -- so a lot of those overlap.  Are there ANY AP perks currently that aren't at a park?  I can't think of one...
> 
> Curious what kinds of things they could add that would make you consider keeping your AP?


I want planning on doing multiple trips next year that’s why I wasn’t going to continue my AP but that could change.


----------



## dlavender

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can see it being advantageous in one park and not in another.  Honestly, we buy APs because it's cheaper than the alternative, and gives us flexibility to potentially plan an additional quick trip on top of our annual and/or running trips.
> 
> When it comes to perks, we are DVC, AP and have Disney VISA -- so a lot of those overlap.  Are there ANY AP perks currently that aren't at a park?  I can't think of one...
> 
> Curious what kinds of things they could add that would make you consider keeping your AP?



Id be happy with a 60 day FP window....


----------



## splash327

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can see it being advantageous in one park and not in another.  Honestly, we buy APs because it's cheaper than the alternative, and gives us flexibility to potentially plan an additional quick trip on top of our annual and/or running trips.
> 
> When it comes to perks, we are DVC, AP and have Disney VISA -- so a lot of those overlap.  Are there ANY AP perks currently that aren't at a park?  I can't think of one...
> 
> Curious what kinds of things they could add that would make you consider keeping your AP?



I would like a lounge in Epcot like the DVC lounge.   Just in one park would be fine.


----------



## pooh'smate

Disney and McDonald's are getting back together again. 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2018/02/27/disney-returning-mcdonalds-happy-meals-new-alliance/


----------



## Moliphino

splash327 said:


> I would like a lounge in Epcot like the DVC lounge.   Just in one park would be fine.



They used to have one in the Land pavilion. Most of what I remember is hanging out drinking hot chocolate in the middle of August and taking tons of the free temporary tattoos they had out (I was about 13 at the time).


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Agreed. I am excited to even get the special flower and garden AP magnet.



I really wanted the christmas one too, and I'll miss this one by a couple days. Hopefully they have a summer themed one.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Moliphino said:


> They used to have one in the Land pavilion. Most of what I remember is hanging out drinking hot chocolate in the middle of August and taking tons of the free temporary tattoos they had out (I was about 13 at the time).


Yes, I remember that.  There was also one at Animal Kingdom.  Seems like it was in one of the dining rooms in Pizzafari


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

dlavender said:


> Id be happy with a 60 day FP window....





splash327 said:


> I would like a lounge in Epcot like the DVC lounge.   Just in one park would be fine.



These are definitely things that we really value from staying onsite and being DVC owners -- especially the 60-day window! Don't know that they'd want to give the 60 day window to AP holders since they use that to attract onsite stays...


----------



## crazy4wdw

pooh'smate said:


> Disney and McDonald's are getting back together again.
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2018/02/27/disney-returning-mcdonalds-happy-meals-new-alliance/


Oh, this is not good for me!  I'll want to collect all of the toys.  During Walt Disney's birthday celebration in 2002, the happy meals contained Disney character figures.  There were 100 different characters and I drove all of my family members and friends crazy buying happy meals so I could collect the entire set.


----------



## pooh'smate

crazy4wdw said:


> Oh, this is not good for me!  I'll want to collect all of the toys.  During Walt Disney's birthday celebration in 2002, the happy meals contained Disney character figures.  There were 100 different characters and I drove all of my family members and friends crazy buying happy meals so I could collect the entire set.



I still have some of my Disney Happy Meal toys. They sit on my desk. This article was walk down memory lane with these old commercials. https://www.laughingplace.com/w/blo...meal-toys-sure-bring-back-childhood-memories/


----------



## Fantasia79

Saw in Facebook Illuminatoins 2.0 coming in a matter of months and they’re recording the soundtrack now.  

Just click bait?


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Saw in Facebook Illuminatoins 2.0 coming in a matter of months and they’re recording the soundtrack now.
> 
> Just click bait?


I think their “soon” aspect is not so soon. 2019-2020 is the projected timeframe for a new show.


----------



## MommaBerd

crazy4wdw said:


> Jungle Cruise Details Reveal Dwayne Johnson & Emily Blunt’s Roles
> 
> https://screenrant.com/jungle-cruise-movie-characters-johnson-blunt/



Not really the direction I was hoping they would go in...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Oh, this is not good for me!  I'll want to collect all of the toys.  During Walt Disney's birthday celebration in 2002, the happy meals contained Disney character figures.  There were 100 different characters and I drove all of my family members and friends crazy buying happy meals so I could collect the entire set.



Can’t you just buy the toy and not have to get the entire Happy Meal?


----------



## pooh'smate

TheMaxRebo said:


> Can’t you just buy the toy and not have to get the entire Happy Meal?



I have before. I think the toy was $1.00


----------



## Mopedmom1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Don't know that they'd want to give the 60 day window to AP holders since they use that to attract onsite stays...


Haha!


----------



## amalone1013

pooh'smate said:


> I still have some of my Disney Happy Meal toys. They sit on my desk. This article was walk down memory lane with these old commercials. https://www.laughingplace.com/w/blo...meal-toys-sure-bring-back-childhood-memories/


I remember those ones in the VHS cases!

I've told DH a few times he's lucky I don't have my own desk/office at work... I'd be buying the playsets they sell in the Disney stores and the parks just for certain characters... like Dante, Gerald...


----------



## mikepizzo

crazy4wdw said:


> Jungle Cruise Details Reveal Dwayne Johnson & Emily Blunt’s Roles
> 
> https://screenrant.com/jungle-cruise-movie-characters-johnson-blunt/



@TheMaxRebo well lookie what we have here 

I'm not too familiar with S.E.A.  Are there fantasy/super natural elements within that story?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> @TheMaxRebo well lookie what we have here
> 
> I'm not too familiar with S.E.A.  Are there fantasy/super natural elements within that story?



Well, to an extent - but they are explorer’s so things like searching for the Fountain of Youth would fit right in - so her character could be a member of the SEA


----------



## danikoski

amalone1013 said:


> I remember those ones in the VHS cases!
> 
> I've told DH a few times he's lucky I don't have my own desk/office at work... I'd be buying the playsets they sell in the Disney stores and the parks just for certain characters... like Dante, Gerald...



I had the little car characters and the 101 Dalmatians. I have toys in my cube and desk at work. My husband laughs at me, but I have a lot of people stop by and play with them. My little stuffed magnetic Figment is the favorite to play with. He gets moved around my file cabinet at least once a day. I have a little Chewy that people like too. All my Disney pins are also stuck in my cube wall. I figure if I have to work in a cube, it's going to be fun.


----------



## piglet1979

danikoski said:


> I had the little car characters and the 101 Dalmatians. I have toys in my cube and desk at work. My husband laughs at me, but I have a lot of people stop by and play with them. My little stuffed magnetic Figment is the favorite to play with. He gets moved around my file cabinet at least once a day. I have a little Chewy that people like too. All my Disney pins are also stuck in my cube wall. I figure if I have to work in a cube, it's going to be fun.



I have about 80 different 101 Dalmatians from the happy meals when McDonalds had them.  There were 101 different ones.  I worked at McDonalds at the time so i made sure I was not getting duplicates.  I still have them in a box in the attic.


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Can’t you just buy the toy and not have to get the entire Happy Meal?


I know they'll let you do that now, don't know if that option was available in 2002.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney After Hours Event Has Completely Sold Out


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney After Hours Event Has Completely Sold Out


And I’m going tomorrow...Do you know what the capacity is?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> And I’m going tomorrow...Do you know what the capacity is?


I want to say a few thousand? Not sure if they increased the capacity from last year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Epcot Flower and Garden merchandise

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-2018-epcot-flower-garden-festival-merchandise/


----------



## Tiki Birdland

pooh'smate said:


> Disney and McDonald's are getting back together again.


How about bringing back the French Fry Kiosk?!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot Flower and Garden merchandise
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-2018-epcot-flower-garden-festival-merchandise/


Well, good news is that I won't be tempted to spend any money on merch over the SWDS half wknd...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Well, good news is that I won't be tempted to spend any money on merch over the SWDS half wknd...


I wish I could say the same...


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


>



This looks fun! I like the baby Moana easter egg (does it count as an easter egg if it's that obvious?).


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


>


Wahoo!   Looks so funny...


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can see it being advantageous in one park and not in another.  Honestly, we buy APs because it's cheaper than the alternative, and gives us flexibility to potentially plan an additional quick trip on top of our annual and/or running trips.
> 
> When it comes to perks, we are DVC, AP and have Disney VISA -- so a lot of those overlap.  Are there ANY AP perks currently that aren't at a park?  I can't think of one...
> 
> Curious what kinds of things they could add that would make you consider keeping your AP?



Yes - we are planning on using a similar technique going forward. Multiple trips in 12 months, followed by 12-18 months of not going, then mulitple trips again. When you look at the way the ticket pricing is going, a 4 day park ticket costs about 60% of an AP, more if you have access to the Gold AP.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot Flower and Garden merchandise
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-2018-epcot-flower-garden-festival-merchandise/



Rteetz - I think I caught your magic band addiction...


----------



## rteetz

splash327 said:


> Rteetz - I think I caught your magic band addiction...


I just hope they don't sell out before I get there!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I want to say a few thousand? Not sure if they increased the capacity from last year.



Don't worry, they'll keep increasing the capacity until it's as unpleasantly full as the Halloween party. Then they'll cancel the Halloween parties as they realize people are paying more for no extras. (Me being cynical I know.)



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot Flower and Garden merchandise
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-2018-epcot-flower-garden-festival-merchandise/



It continues to appear that Figment will survive any future purge at Imagination - as they plaster him all over everything at this park. 



splash327 said:


> Rteetz - I think I caught your magic band addiction...



My wife bought herself two MB this past trip, and bought me one also. My daughter also got the fob, as she found that she didn't like wearing the band. I have to say, the 2.0 version with the removable puck makes the idea of having bands more paletable, but I still refuse to fall into the "collector" trap.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Don't worry, they'll keep increasing the capacity until it's as unpleasantly full as the Halloween party. Then they'll cancel the Halloween parties as they realize people are paying more for no extras. (Me being cynical I know.)
> 
> 
> 
> It continues to appear that Figment will survive any future purge at Imagination - as they plaster him all over everything at this park.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife bought herself two MB this past trip, and bought me one also. My daughter also got the fob, as she found that she didn't like wearing the band. I have to say, the 2.0 version with the removable puck makes the idea of having bands more paletable, but I still refuse to fall into the "collector" trap.


I am not sure about that. I think they might raise capacity some but the draw is low crowds. 

Figment is the face of the park. 

I fell into it a long time ago...


----------



## MommaBerd

********** said:


> Don't worry, they'll keep increasing the capacity until it's as unpleasantly full as the Halloween party. Then they'll cancel the Halloween parties as they realize people are paying more for no extras. (Me being cynical I know.)



Similar to @rteetz ’s reply, people are already a little disappointed in the promise of an empty park, but in reality, not quite living up to the promise. I have been fortunate enough to have been in MK on a REALLY not crowded day - particularly one time when it was closing at 4:00 for a CM party. The night I went for DAH felt like it was more crowded than that day. And honestly, I wouldn’t do it again. For people who usually go during more crowded times, it’s a real treat...at least for now. But, IMO, sell another 1000 tickets and it will *definitely* lose its “worth it” feel.


----------



## Iowamomof4

mollmoll4 said:


> This looks fun! I like the baby Moana easter egg (does it count as an easter egg if it's that obvious?).


Where was baby Moana?
Edit: Okay, I guess you're talking about the toddler in the car? But it isn't really baby Moana, right? She just looks like her. I think she also reminds me of Bonnie from Toy Story 3. I think the same artists just draw similar faces, so characters start to look alike from one movie to the next.


----------



## Moramoon

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot Flower and Garden merchandise
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/photos-2018-epcot-flower-garden-festival-merchandise/



Are those...purple rose cups? I guess they did so well with the Beauty and the Beast cups....


----------



## wareagle57

[/QUOTE]


MommaBerd said:


> Similar to @rteetz ’s reply, people are already a little disappointed in the promise of an empty park, but in reality, not quite living up to the promise. I have been fortunate enough to have been in MK on a REALLY not crowded day - particularly one time when it was closing at 4:00 for a CM party. The night I went for DAH felt like it was more crowded than that day. And honestly, I wouldn’t do it again. For people who usually go during more crowded times, it’s a real treat...at least for now. But, IMO, sell another 1000 tickets and it will *definitely* lose its “worth it” feel.



When it's been empty in the past and that's the expectation, I think people have a right to be disappointed or even mad. This isn't like a party where you are paying for all the extra offerings. The selling point of this ticket is literally low crowds. When I first saw videos of the park at past events I was really jealous and wanted to be able to go one day. But now this clearly won't be worth it to me. Having the park empty was more of a selling point than non-existent lines honestly. But at the very least I'd expect literally zero wait everywhere we go, with maybe the exception of Mine Train and Space, which should still be a virtual walkon. If they are going to cheat the rest of us out of park hours so they can sell a 2nd ticket, at least make the event worth going to. This is just double paying to have average crowds from 5-10 years ago.


----------



## mcd2745

********** said:


> Don't worry, they'll keep increasing the capacity until it's as unpleasantly full as the Halloween party. Then they'll cancel the Halloween parties as they realize people are paying more for no extras.* (Me being cynical I know.)*



Someone here has to take that torch, I guess.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I learned my lesson about falling into Disney collecting traps a long time ago with Vinylmations. They pretty much killed the product by eliminating the trading boxes. I'm still trying to get rid of mine. 

I have never bought a magic band, I have paid several dollars for one of those peel and stick covers but that is as far as I'll go.

I can at least see magic bands as being easy to display if you have some sort of curtain rod or something you could attach them all to.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
More New Magicbands

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...in-march/?CMP=ILC-DPFY18Q2wo0214180220180006B

That AK one will probably be mine.... 

I really need to start resisting....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More New Magicbands
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...in-march/?CMP=ILC-DPFY18Q2wo0214180220180006B
> 
> That AK one will probably be mine....
> 
> I really need to start resisting....



I still don't get the whole "purple wall" thing


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I still don't get the whole "purple wall" thing


It’s an Instagram teenage girl thing.


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> I still don't get the whole "purple wall" thing



I’m glad I’m not the only one...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> It’s an Instagram teenage girl thing.



Ehhhhh I'm not sure I would label that as a teenage thing.


----------



## Irish_Mike

TheMaxRebo said:


> I still don't get the whole "purple wall" thing



It's just a semi-different background color that makes a lot of photos pop

Not that I'd know firsthand or anything...


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ehhhhh I'm not sure I would label that as a teenage thing.


True although as a teenager I know plenty of them who do this type of thing outside of Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It’s an Instagram teenage girl thing.



ok, so then i am not _supposed _to get it - cool!


----------



## MommaBerd

wareagle57 said:


> When it's been empty in the past and that's the expectation, I think people have a right to be disappointed or even mad. This isn't like a party where you are paying for all the extra offerings. The selling point of this ticket is literally low crowds. When I first saw videos of the park at past events I was really jealous and wanted to be able to go one day. But now this clearly won't be worth it to me. Having the park empty was more of a selling point than non-existent lines honestly. But at the very least I'd expect literally zero wait everywhere we go, with maybe the exception of Mine Train and Space, which should still be a virtual walkon. If they are going to cheat the rest of us out of park hours so they can sell a 2nd ticket, at least make the event worth going to. This is just double paying to have average crowds from 5-10 years ago.



The insult to injury, this year they didn’t let guests in as early as previous years. I *know *the official start time is 7:00 pm. I’m *glad* they let us in at 6:00. But when they let guests in at 4:00 the last two years, one can’t help but be a little disappointed.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, so then i am not _supposed _to get it - cool!



I only know about it because of my gf (who is not a teenager, but is a girl). I still don't really understand it. You're in Disney World. Surely there are more popular places to take an Instagram picture. I had no idea it was popular enough to get a magic band.


----------



## Roxyfire

Regarding the Purple Wall magicband, it's finally happened to me.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More New Magicbands
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...in-march/?CMP=ILC-DPFY18Q2wo0214180220180006B
> 
> That AK one will probably be mine....
> 
> I really need to start resisting....



"purple wall?" OK - that's dumb. 



rteetz said:


> It’s an Instagram teenage girl thing.



I have a teenage girl - and she's not that dumb as to want a shirt that mentions a wall.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I only know about it because of my gf (who is not a teenager, but is a girl). I still don't really understand it. You're in Disney World. Surely there are more popular places to take an Instagram picture. I had no idea it was popular enough to get a magic band.


There are several WDW walls where people take photos. I’m not exactly sure why walls are popular though. I’m surprised Disney hasn’t put a photopass there yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> Regarding the Purple Wall magicband, it's finally happened to me.


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More New Magicbands
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...in-march/?CMP=ILC-DPFY18Q2wo0214180220180006B
> 
> That AK one will probably be mine....
> 
> I really need to start resisting....


Got a hunch that those hats will sell well.


----------



## skier_pete

MommaBerd said:


> The insult to injury, this year they didn’t let guests in as early as previous years. I *know *the official start time is 7:00 pm. I’m *glad* they let us in at 6:00. But when they let guests in at 4:00 the last two years, one can’t help but be a little disappointed.



This is not the cynic in me - but the realist - you KNOW if this event is selling out, they will tweak it more in there favor. Either reduce benefits or raise the price - or both. 

I still don't get why this is so great - we just got back from a trip during President's Week / Pricness 1/2 marathon. Crowds were pretty high -not holiday high, but certainly higher than any of the weeks they were offering the After Hours event. We went 8 AM on SATURDAY (NOT EMH - just regular park opening) and knocked out like 12 rides in 5 hours. Did 7DMT, Little Mermaid, HM, JC, BTMRR, & Splash with basically walk-on by 10 AM. Then with our FP we continued and did Peter Pan (FP), 7DMT (FP-again),  IaSW, Philharmagic, Pirates (FP), Tiki Room with a 45 minute break in there to eat our lunch at PVH. We basically did everything in the park we wanted except Tomorrowland and left the park at 1 PM with a FP in hand for Space Mountain later in the evening. It cost me NOTHING extra. Why in the World would I spend $119 extra (sorry - $380 for 3 people with tax) for something I experience for nothing?  Like we really couldn't have ridden rides faster than we did those first 2 hours - literally walking from one ride to the next. OK - the 7DMT took about 10 minutes to load at rope drop - Little Mermaid for instance they still make you spend 5 minutes walking through the entire queue.

I suppose skipping rope drop = $119 per person value?


----------



## rteetz

fatmanatee said:


> Got a hunch that those hats will sell well.


The hats have been out for a while now.


----------



## linzbear

********** said:


> Yes - we are planning on using a similar technique going forward. Multiple trips in 12 months, followed by 12-18 months of not going, then mulitple trips again. When you look at the way the ticket pricing is going, a 4 day park ticket costs about 60% of an AP, more if you have access to the Gold AP.


We do this exactly.  It means we'll miss some big things (we won't see toy story until star wars is done or nearly done), but we do get all of the festivals/seasons.


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> There are several WDW walls where people take photos. I’m not exactly sure why walls are popular though. I’m surprised Disney hasn’t put a photopass there yet.



Photopass pops up there from time to time
It was a designated location during PhotoPass Day 2 years ago

Taking pictures at the various walls around the parks isn't anything new, but it's been more of an insider thing until recently when Disney picked up on the trend and started featuring the locations on the blog and making merchandise. It's built off the trend from cities that have wall murals (Houston is one of the most popular ones)

The Purple Wall is definitely the most popular, but the bubblegum wall in Epcot and the Mossy Wall in DAK are also common. Disneyland has their own blue wall as well.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Purple wall photos don't shock me. In today's world a good percentage of people are very interested in posting photos of themselves to social media.

I'm actually more shocked that Disney marketing has timely caught onto a popular social media trend and is actually capitalizing on it.


----------



## MissGina5

crazy4wdw said:


> Jungle Cruise Details Reveal Dwayne Johnson & Emily Blunt’s Roles
> 
> https://screenrant.com/jungle-cruise-movie-characters-johnson-blunt/


I actually want to see this...


----------



## Disneymom1126

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Purple wall photos don't shock me. In today's world a good percentage of people are very interested in posting photos of themselves to social media.
> 
> I'm actually more shocked that Disney marketing has timely caught onto a popular social media trend and is actually capitalizing on it.



But my question is....is there an actual purple wall somewhere? lol. I've been racking my brain trying to think about where this purple wall might be and all I could come up with is the new color they painted those rocks at the entrance to Tomorrowland  I think I'm going to have to go to urban dictionary on this one lol

UPDATE: THERE IS A WALL PEOPLE hahahaha....google is my friend: https://style.disney.com/living/2017/01/13/walt-disney-world-walls-instagram-ootd/


----------



## MommaBerd

********** said:


> This is not the cynic in me - but the realist - you KNOW if this event is selling out, they will tweak it more in there favor. Either reduce benefits or raise the price - or both.
> 
> I still don't get why this is so great - we just got back from a trip during President's Week / Pricness 1/2 marathon. Crowds were pretty high -not holiday high, but certainly higher than any of the weeks they were offering the After Hours event. We went 8 AM on SATURDAY (NOT EMH - just regular park opening) and knocked out like 12 rides in 5 hours. Did 7DMT, Little Mermaid, HM, JC, BTMRR, & Splash with basically walk-on by 10 AM. Then with our FP we continued and did Peter Pan (FP), 7DMT (FP-again),  IaSW, Philharmagic, Pirates (FP), Tiki Room with a 45 minute break in there to eat our lunch at PVH. We basically did everything in the park we wanted except Tomorrowland and left the park at 1 PM with a FP in hand for Space Mountain later in the evening. It cost me NOTHING extra. Why in the World would I spend $119 extra (sorry - $380 for 3 people with tax) for something I experience for nothing?  Like we really couldn't have ridden rides faster than we did those first 2 hours - literally walking from one ride to the next. OK - the 7DMT took about 10 minutes to load at rope drop - Little Mermaid for instance they still make you spend 5 minutes walking through the entire queue.
> 
> I suppose skipping rope drop = $119 per person value?



Many people want the “empty park” experience and have that at night. For me, DS11 *really* wanted to go back to MK, but we had no trips planned. DAH nights were announced prior to Christmas, so this became his Christmas present (OK, mine, too!). So, we went down for a quick trip. (This is the Cliff’s Notes version.) Also, I bought the tickets at the AP price of $89. I would not have paid full price.

It was fun treat to do once (not gonna lie - it was great to get “free” ice cream, popcorn, and drinks), but as I said, it was a bit too crowded for my taste. 

I get your point - I really do. But sometimes there are certain situations where it “makes sense” for people or it just seems like a fun, novel experience.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MommaBerd said:


> It was fun treat to do once (not gonna lie - it was great to get “free” ice cream, popcorn, and drinks), but as I said, it was a bit too crowded for my taste.
> 
> I get your point - I really do. But sometimes there are certain situations where it “makes sense” for people or it just seems like a fun, novel experience.



I think I missed some post. Was the most recent after hours event really crowded? How crowded?


----------



## MommaBerd

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I missed some post. Was the most recent after hours event really crowded? How crowded?



It wasn’t _crowded_ crowded - just not necessarily empty. And we were speculating what Disney will do next year, given that almost all the events sold out...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MommaBerd said:


> It wasn’t _crowded_ crowded - just not necessarily empty. And we were speculating what Disney will do next year, given that almost all the events sold out...



ah I got it, thank you for catching me up.

Well yeah I probably agree with everyone else then, Disney will do more events and sell more tickets.


----------



## mcd2745

********** said:


> This is not the cynic in me - but the realist - you KNOW if this event is selling out, they will tweak it more in there favor. Either reduce benefits or raise the price - or both.
> 
> I still don't get why this is so great - we just got back from a trip during President's Week / Pricness 1/2 marathon. Crowds were pretty high -not holiday high, but certainly higher than any of the weeks they were offering the After Hours event. We went 8 AM on SATURDAY (NOT EMH - just regular park opening) and knocked out like 12 rides in 5 hours. Did 7DMT, Little Mermaid, HM, JC, BTMRR, & Splash with basically walk-on by 10 AM. Then with our FP we continued and did Peter Pan (FP), 7DMT (FP-again),  IaSW, Philharmagic, Pirates (FP), Tiki Room with a 45 minute break in there to eat our lunch at PVH. We basically did everything in the park we wanted except Tomorrowland and left the park at 1 PM with a FP in hand for Space Mountain later in the evening. It cost me NOTHING extra. Why in the World would I spend $119 extra (sorry - $380 for 3 people with tax) for something I experience for nothing?  Like we really couldn't have ridden rides faster than we did those first 2 hours - literally walking from one ride to the next. OK - the 7DMT took about 10 minutes to load at rope drop - Little Mermaid for instance they still make you spend 5 minutes walking through the entire queue.
> 
> I suppose skipping rope drop = $119 per person value?



I'm sure, putting the price tag aside and out of your mind after you've ponied up, that the experience itself is fantastic. When they charged $10pp for basically the same thing 20 years ago (E-ride nights), it was most likely the greatest value per dollar ever seen at WDW. It is awfully difficult for me to imagine ever having a better park experience than those nights.  That said, under the current price tag (never mind the original prices from last year), barring some type of special circumstances, it would be really difficult to justify the expenditure.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Egg-stravaganza Begins at Disneyland on March 16th


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> It’s an Instagram teenage girl thing.


Or woman in her mid twenties.....


also just got back from WDW will be posting an actual trip report this time if anyone is interested


----------



## MommaBerd

mcd2745 said:


> I'm sure, putting the price tag aside and out of your mind after you've ponied up, that the experience itself is fantastic. When they charged $10pp for basically the same thing 20 years ago (E-ride nights), it was most likely the greatest value per dollar ever seen at WDW. It is awfully difficult for me to imagine ever having a better park experience than those nights.  That said, under the current price tag (never mind the original prices from last year), barring some type of special circumstances, it would be really difficult to justify the expenditure.



This is not me being defensive...but when your DS looks at you and says, “Mom, I think this has been the best trip ever!” ...that justifies it for me.


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> "purple wall?" OK - that's dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a teenage girl - and she's not that dumb as to want a shirt that mentions a wall.



well don't be rude about it jeez.


----------



## danikoski

Disneymom1126 said:


> But my question is....is there an actual purple wall somewhere? lol. I've been racking my brain trying to think about where this purple wall might be and all I could come up with is the new color they painted those rocks at the entrance to Tomorrowland  I think I'm going to have to go to urban dictionary on this one lol
> 
> UPDATE: THERE IS A WALL PEOPLE hahahaha....google is my friend: https://style.disney.com/living/2017/01/13/walt-disney-world-walls-instagram-ootd/



Just an FYI, there is a link in the article about the magic bands that will take you to a story about all the various walls at WDW that people use regularly for photos.


----------



## skier_pete

MommaBerd said:


> Many people want the “empty park” experience and have that at night. For me, DS11 *really* wanted to go back to MK, but we had no trips planned. DAH nights were announced prior to Christmas, so this became his Christmas present (OK, mine, too!). So, we went down for a quick trip. (This is the Cliff’s Notes version.) Also, I bought the tickets at the AP price of $89. I would not have paid full price.
> 
> It was fun treat to do once (not gonna lie - it was great to get “free” ice cream, popcorn, and drinks), but as I said, it was a bit too crowded for my taste.
> 
> I get your point - I really do. But sometimes there are certain situations where it “makes sense” for people or it just seems like a fun, novel experience.



That actually seems like a pretty good reason - and at $89 (less than a 1-day ticket) it seems more "in line".

But look, to each his own. I bought into DVC - some people would say it's never worth the money - but it worked for us and I was on the other side of thinking DVC was a value for many years.  We only travel with 7+ day tickets normally - and now using an AP - so our per day price for park entry is around $22 a day based on ~25 days we expect to get out of it - so the idea of spending $119 for a few hours in the park seems just so not worth it...the practicality is for some people it is certainly worth it. I just don't see it from my point of view. I also do not find many of the hard ticket events worth the price - and I've said it before - I am clearly in the minority in feeling events like the Halloween party and the Star Wars Galactic Nights are world-class rip-offs. I don't feel "special" at these events, I feel taken advantage of. The MVMCP and MNSSHP were two of the most disappointing things I've ever done at Disney. I certainly doesn't mean I am "right" though - it's only an opinion, and it's an opinion not held by many clearly, as these events are more and more popular.  (And as I've said elsewhere, looks like we might be doing MNSSHP again in August - so not only am I likely wrong - I am also clearly a hypocrite.


----------



## skier_pete

MissGina5 said:


> well don't be rude about it jeez.



I wan't talking about the pictures of a wall. I was talking about buying a T-shirt about it. (And I apologize for being rude - maybe "silly" is a better word than "dumb".)


----------



## MommaBerd

********** said:


> That actually seems like a pretty good reason - and at $89 (less than a 1-day ticket) it seems more "in line".
> 
> But look, to each his own. I bought into DVC - some people would say it's never worth the money - but it worked for us and I was on the other side of thinking DVC was a value for many years.  We only travel with 7+ day tickets normally - and now using an AP - so our per day price for park entry is around $22 a day based on ~25 days we expect to get out of it - so the idea of spending $119 for a few hours in the park seems just so not worth it...the practicality is for some people it is certainly worth it. I just don't see it from my point of view. I also do not find many of the hard ticket events worth the price - and I've said it before - I am clearly in the minority in feeling events like the Halloween party and the Star Wars Galactic Nights are world-class rip-offs. I don't feel "special" at these events, I feel taken advantage of. The MVMCP and MNSSHP were two of the most disappointing things I've ever done at Disney. I certainly doesn't mean I am "right" though - it's only an opinion, and it's an opinion not held by many clearly, as these events are more and more popular.  (And as I've said elsewhere, looks like we might be doing MNSSHP again in August - so not only am I likely wrong - I am also clearly a hypocrite.



The best part about getting the AP discount was that I was able to purchase the tickets *right before* my AP expired...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney California Adventure Reveals 2018 Food and Wine Menus


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

HEADS UP if you are visiting Magic Kingdom on any of the following days then take note that, according to OPTN, concrete work has been scheduled for FIVE days in March.
Those dates include:

March 2, 9, 12, 23, and 26
On those days, the Main Street Trolley Show will use the Ranch Wagon instead of the trolley, and the 11:00 AM performance of _Move It! Shake It! Dance & Play It!_ will be canceled (it will still perform at 12:30 PM and 5:45 PM, though).
As a side note, the purpose of these entertainment/operational changes is because they are working on the trolley tracks (or concrete area in between the rails) on Main St USA and it requires that no trolleys or parade floats down Main Street USA, that restriction is lifted by 12 noon (if anyone who has knowledge in that area could confirm that to me that would great!). On the other hand, the trolley will not be offering rides on those dates I mentioned, only the cars will.
As always, please check the times guide for exact information.
Source: http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/magic-kingdom-entertainment-adjustments.html


----------



## rteetz

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> (if anyone who has knowledge in that area could confirm that to me that would great!).


I would imagine it's lifted at noon because the concrete is dry and set by then. Concrete work is done fairly often at MK. Concrete can have people walking on it when it appears dry but heavy vehicles or machinery can harm the setting/drying if placed on it too soon.


----------



## ejgonz2

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> HEADS UP if you are visiting Magic Kingdom on any of the following days then take note that, according to OPTN, concrete work has been scheduled for FIVE days in March.
> Those dates include:
> 
> March 2, 9, 12, 23, and 26
> On those days, the Main Street Trolley Show will use the Ranch Wagon instead of the trolley, and the 11:00 AM performance of _Move It! Shake It! Dance & Play It!_ will be canceled (it will still perform at 12:30 PM and 5:45 PM, though).
> As a side note, the purpose of these entertainment/operational changes is because they are working on the trolley tracks (or concrete area in between the rails) on Main St USA and it requires that no trolleys or parade floats down Main Street USA, that restriction is lifted by 12 noon (if anyone who has knowledge in that area could confirm that to me that would great!). On the other hand, the trolley will not be offering rides on those dates I mentioned, only the cars will.
> As always, please check the times guide for exact information.
> Source: http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/02/magic-kingdom-entertainment-adjustments.html



Ugh. Of course I had us planned for that parade on March 12.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

ejgonz2 said:


> Ugh. Of course I had us planned for that parade on March 12.


Same here! Guess I'm gonna have to see the 12:30 show before I hop on over to Epcot and then AK.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> I would imagine it's lifted at noon because the concrete is dry and set by then. Concrete work is done fairly often at MK. Concrete can have people walking on it when it appears dry but heavy vehicles or machinery can harm the setting/drying if placed on it too soon.



Nice-- did you look that up? 

Depending on how large the pour is... I wouldn't have vehicles on a new slab for at least 48 hours... When we pour large beams we leave the support in for as long as possible--- sometimes a week....and by large I mean residential large...


----------



## amalone1013

danikoski said:


> I had the little car characters and the 101 Dalmatians. I have toys in my cube and desk at work. My husband laughs at me, but I have a lot of people stop by and play with them. My little stuffed magnetic Figment is the favorite to play with. He gets moved around my file cabinet at least once a day. I have a little Chewy that people like too. All my Disney pins are also stuck in my cube wall. I figure if I have to work in a cube, it's going to be fun.


I would do the same thing! Unfortunately at my current job we run 3 shifts, and we all share one work station, so you're just lucky if the stapler is in the same place you last saw it!

You know those little box sets they sell at book stores by the register, that are like mini zen gardens, mini tarot cards, mini rubber ducks...? There was an outlet book store by me in college (dangerous - paperbacks 3 for $10!) and they had those boxes for $2 each or 4 for $5. One time I bought some... got some Harry Potter ones with miniature wands, one with a miniature Charlie Brown Christmas tree... and one that was a Box of Flair from Office Space. They have a bunch of movie quotes on them. At my old job I had my own desk with a bulletin board, and I stuck them all in there. I'm waiting to be in a similar setup again 








********** said:


> Yes - we are planning on using a similar technique going forward. Multiple trips in 12 months, followed by 12-18 months of not going, then mulitple trips again. When you look at the way the ticket pricing is going, a 4 day park ticket costs about 60% of an AP, more if you have access to the Gold AP.


I'm trying to convince DH of something like this... Our APs just expired yesterday  I'm trying to swing a Europe trip this fall/winter for our anniversary since he's never been overseas (and of course a day or so at DLP, because why not?), but it will depend on if he can take a few days unpaid. If not, we'll probably end up back at WDW... but I'd love to take some time off, then get APs again - we did 4 trips on these ones, but could have done a few more long weekends if we hadn't taken a 3 week wedding/honeymoon trip down there


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> Nice-- did you look that up?
> 
> Depending on how large the pour is... I wouldn't have vehicles on a new slab for at least 48 hours... When we pour large beams we leave the support in for as long as possible--- sometimes a week....and by large I mean residential large...


Usually Main Street concrete work is done in small sections so not a very large pour.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Disneymom1126 said:


> UPDATE: THERE IS A WALL PEOPLE hahahaha....google is my friend: https://style.disney.com/living/2017/01/13/walt-disney-world-walls-instagram-ootd/


You know what’s funny?? I was thinking “geez... seeking out walls for photos”... then I looked at the pics at this link and they’re all pretty darned nice!!


----------



## Disneymom1126

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You know what’s funny?? I was thinking “geez... seeking out walls for photos”... then I looked at the pics at this link and they’re all pretty darned nice!!



I'm sure you've seen "Pinterest fails" - it would be something like that if I tried doing this instagram wall thing lol


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Update 

http://micechat.com/185865-disneyland-resort-photo-update-food-wine-star-wars-new-parking-structure/


----------



## mikepizzo

*News?  (Not really, just a kind of neat thing)
*
James Gunn Released Guardians of the Galaxy Awesome Mix Vol. 0.

This is the music that Gunn played on set during the production of the first Guardians of the Galaxy to set the mood of specific scenes.

The link is directly to the Spotify playlist.


----------



## Moliphino

Disneymom1126 said:


> I'm sure you've seen "Pinterest fails" - it would be something like that if I tried doing this instagram wall thing lol



I prefer taking pictures with glow cubes in my mouth (so it looks like your mouth is glowing) while drinking at Trader Sam's.


----------



## dlavender

We were discussing AP benefits, and I see in my email they added a new one!

Then I read the email....

Yay, 1 hour early entry to the stores in DS..........


----------



## wareagle57

dlavender said:


> We were discussing AP benefits, and I see in my email they added a new one!
> 
> Then I read the email....
> 
> Yay, 1 hour early entry to the stores in DS..........



This makes me angrier than it should.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
US Army’s Jazz Ambassadors at Epcot today

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...army-field-band-to-perform-at-epcot-today.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Annual Passholder benefit!

Every second Saturday of each month you can shop early from 9-10AM at World of Disney to utilize your discount! First event is March 10th.

(Sigh... what a snooze of a benefit. Especially when half the store is being redone.)

Edit: it appears Disney will release some new merchandise during this time as an “early access” such as Dooney and Bourne purses and limited edition Magicbands.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Annual Passholder benefit!
> 
> Every second Saturday of each month you can shop early from 9-10AM at World of Disney to utilize your discount! First event is March 10th.
> 
> (Sigh... what a snooze of a benefit. Especially when half the store is being redone.)


Wait...you mean now if I'm an APholder I can wake up earlier every 2nd Saturday to give you more money!?!?  WOW Thanks Disney!

Yeah...snooze is the word for it...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New late night offerings at Disney Springs

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...tainment-and-operating-hours-during-march.htm


----------



## Gusey

*News*
Ant & Dec's Saturday Night Takeaway will be broadcasting live from Universal Studios Orlando on Saturday April 7th
http://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/2...t-takeaway-win-universal-orlando-tickets-itv/

Considering how busy Magic Kingdom was last year when they broadcast live, should be interesting  Will be watching live from the UK again


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Annual Passholder benefit!
> 
> Every second Saturday of each month you can shop early from 9-10AM at World of Disney to utilize your discount! First event is March 10th.
> 
> (Sigh... what a snooze of a benefit. Especially when half the store is being redone.)


To add to this apparently APs will get first dibs at some merchandise such as limited edition Magicbands, Dooney and Bourke’s, and more.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

*News*

Disney Cruise Line Announces New Summer 2019 Itineraries and Departure Dates


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Annual Passholder benefit!
> 
> Every second Saturday of each month you can shop early from 9-10AM at World of Disney to utilize your discount! First event is March 10th.
> 
> (Sigh... what a snooze of a benefit. Especially when half the store is being redone.)



That is something that could be rolled out outside of WDW and would be nice ... small thing but if even once a quarter I could get into my local Disney store early or they even did like a "party" for AP holders that could be kinda fun and a small added bonus


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is something that could be rolled out outside of WDW and would be nice ... small thing but if even once a quarter I could get into my local Disney store early or they even did like a "party" for AP holders that could be kinda fun and a small added bonus


I added a follow up but I think this is being done more for early access to select merchandise.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I added a follow up but I think this is being done more for early access to select merchandise.



which makes sense and is definitely an added bonus - but still only benefits AP holders that are local or who can be/happen to be in the area


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> which makes sense and is definitely an added bonus - but still only benefits AP holders that are local or who can be/happen to be in the area


Definitely. If it was every Saturday or something it would be better for more APs.


----------



## Reddog1134

********** said:


> I have a teenage girl - and she's not that dumb as to want a shirt that mentions a wall.



C'mon Pete, you're probably around the right age for this.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney Parks Celebrate 90 Years of Mickey Mouse with the ‘World’s Biggest Mouse Party’


----------



## skier_pete

Reddog1134 said:


> C'mon Pete, you're probably around the right age for this.
> 
> View attachment 305709



That's true - I did pay $100 to see that Wall! 

But that's THE Wall - not A Wall.


----------



## SJMajor67

Moliphino said:


> I prefer taking pictures with glow cubes in my mouth (so it looks like your mouth is glowing) while drinking at Trader Sam's.



That's better than Tide Pods.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Adventures by Disney Launches a New 4-Day, 3-Night Short Escape in Rome, Italy for 2019!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld Orlando Celebrates Aquatica's 10th Birthday with Massive Sand Sculpture, Annual Pass Offer


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> US Army’s Jazz Ambassadors at Epcot today
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...army-field-band-to-perform-at-epcot-today.htm


I can’t wait for this!!!


----------



## Moliphino

SJMajor67 said:


> That's better than Tide Pods.



But completely harmless! My hashtag #glowcubemouth still hasn't caught on, though.


----------



## Fantasia79

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I can’t wait for this!!!



Makes me really wish I was there.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Avengers Infinity War will come out a week earlier! April 27th!

https://twitter.com/marvelstudios/status/969305448183513088?s=21


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Avengers Infinity War will come out a week earlier! April 27th!
> 
> https://twitter.com/marvelstudios/status/969305448183513088?s=21


Well isn't that cool! Now I get to see it before my birthday


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Avengers Infinity War will come out a week earlier! April 27th!
> 
> https://twitter.com/marvelstudios/status/969305448183513088?s=21



not complaining or anything, but any reason as to why was it given?


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> not complaining or anything, but any reason as to why was it given?


Some speculation is so it won’t compete with Solo. And it gives it one more week at the box office before Deadpool 2.


----------



## Flyerjab

TheMaxRebo said:


> not complaining or anything, but any reason as to why was it given?



When does Solo come out in relation to this movie?  Maybe it is to give a bit more separation between these two movies.  I personally think that if Infinity War and Solo were to come out too close together, Solo would get crushed by Infinity War.  If this allows Infinity War to be in theaters a week longer before the Solo movie, maybe this will give folks more time to see Infinity War and not cannibalize the Star Wars crowd.


----------



## dina444444

Flyerjab said:


> When does Solo come out in relation to this movie?  Maybe it is to give a bit more separation between these two movies.  I personally think that if Infinity War and Solo were to come out too close together, Solo would get crushed by Infinity War.  If this allows Infinity War to be in theaters a week longer before the Solo movie, maybe this will give folks more time to see Infinity War and not cannibalize the Star Wars crowd.


Solo comes out on May 25.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> Some speculation is so it won’t compete with Solo. And it gives it one more week at the box office before Deadpool 2.


It has to do with the international release. It will release internationally April 27th.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Fantasy Faire Now Offering More than 120 Hat Styles at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New 'Rolling Through America' Toy Story Land Promos Airing During the Oscars


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Adventures by Disney Launches a New 4-Day, 3-Night Short Escape in Rome, Italy for 2019!



Wow! We just did a Trafalgar Rome tour for 11 days, 10 Nights - Rome, Amalfi, Florence, Venice - and it cost the same as this 3-night in Rome. I know ABD is way nicer - Farewell Dinner at the Vatican Museums -Oh my! - but I can't even consider ABD at their price point.


----------



## beer dave

Moliphino said:


> I prefer taking pictures with glow cubes in my mouth (so it looks like your mouth is glowing) while drinking at Trader Sam's.


Remind me to never order a drink with glow cubes in it.....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Annual St. Patrick's Day Celebration Returns to Raglan Road Irish Pub and Restaurant


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland VoluntEARS Build Their 10th Community Playground


----------



## apple9117

Def bookmarking this thread!


----------



## MommaBerd

SJMajor67 said:


> That's better than Tide Pods.


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> Wow! We just did a Trafalgar Rome tour for 11 days, 10 Nights - Rome, Amalfi, Florence, Venice - and it cost the same as this 3-night in Rome. I know ABD is way nicer - Farewell Dinner at the Vatican Museums -Oh my! - but I can't even consider ABD at their price point.



I was wondering what the "real" going rate for those types of trips were. It's almost been 20 years (yeesh) since my first Italy trip and I gotta say, 6k+flights per person sounded crazy steep even for inflation. Glad to see Disney as usual is just the crazy outlier.


----------



## MissGina5

I use Xfinity and I watch the Bachelor (I know.) And I missed this week because of my trip but when I went to watch it on On Demand (as I normally do), I suddenly have to pay for the episodes! Is there something happening between Comcast and Disney right now? (lol I mean that would effect this)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> I was wondering what the "real" going rate for those types of trips were. It's almost been 20 years (yeesh) since my first Italy trip and I gotta say, 6k+flights per person sounded crazy steep even for inflation. Glad to see Disney as usual is just the crazy outlier.



It’s not a perfect comparison by my wife and I are doing the DIS Viking cruise around Italy and it was ~$5,400 for both of use which included the entire week, all meals (including wine) and an excursion at each port. So yeah, Disney is a bit pricey


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill Updates its Menu


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Imagineer Larry Nikolai has retired from WDI after 28 years. He worked on books such as Poster Art of the Disney Parks, and Maps of Disney Parks. He worked on attractions such as Splash Mountain, Sinbads, TDL Arabian Coast, Haunted Mansion, Small World Holiday, and The Little Mermaid.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has released an updated film schedule through 2023

http://www.slashfilm.com/marvel-release-dates/

Get ready for a lot of live action!


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has released an updated film schedule through 2023
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/marvel-release-dates/
> 
> Get ready for a lot of live action!


I’m loving the recent live action so I’m excited for what’s to come.


----------



## vacationer1954

jlundeen said:


> I still think it might just be the new space themed restaurant - I know, I know, no one else agrees...


I agree.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has released an updated film schedule through 2023
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/marvel-release-dates/
> 
> Get ready for a lot of live action!



Not a lot of animated/Pixar films on that list...

Edit: Nevermind, they're on there, just buried under all the live action


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> not complaining or anything, but any reason as to why was it given?



Could also have to do with spoilers.  Probably a less likely reason but here's what I'm thinking.

Disney set two different release dates.  People who follow the MCU very closely know there's bound to be something huge that's going to change the MCU (which Disney has alluded to).  Disney then moves the release date and speculation is because of the spoilers that could happen.  This makes people even more interested because, "Well if the spoiler is big enough to warrant a move in release date then it must be something even bigger than we can imagine, I better go see it opening day".  

But I'm sure it's more likely that they want one Deadpool 2 free week and to try to not compete so much with Solo.


----------



## Amy11401

MommaBerd said:


> The insult to injury, this year they didn’t let guests in as early as previous years. I *know *the official start time is 7:00 pm. I’m *glad* they let us in at 6:00. But when they let guests in at 4:00 the last two years, one can’t help but be a little disappointed.


With so many parties and after hours events I feel like soon we are going to get to the point that Disney's regular admission is only going to be for a day time ticket.  You will have to pay extra to be there at nights..... especially in Magic Kingdom.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has released an updated film schedule through 2023



I'm looking forward to Toy Story 4 and The Lion King.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News*

Disney Theatrical has released the second of four original songs from their new production, Frozen the Musical! This duet titled "What Do You Know About Love?" is sang by Patti Murin who is originating the role of Anna on Broadway and Jelani Alladin who is originating the role of Kristoff on Broadway!

A new original song from Frozen the Musical will be released the next two Fridays (March 9th and 16th). Frozen the Musical officially opens on Broadway on March 22, 2018.


----------



## Moliphino

beer dave said:


> Remind me to never order a drink with glow cubes in it.....



No worries, I keep the glow cubes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Theatrical has released the second of four original songs from their new production, Frozen the Musical! This duet titled "What Do You Know About Love?" is sang by Patti Murin who is originating the role of Anna on Broadway and Jelani Alladin who is originating the role of Kristoff on Broadway!
> 
> A new original song from Frozen the Musical will be released the next two Fridays (March 9th and 16th). Frozen the Musical officially opens on Broadway on March 22, 2018.



So far the songs seem to fit really well.  This was a fun song and the first one I though musically was great (even if some of the lyrics were a bit cliche)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> So far the songs seem to fit really well.  This was a fun song and the first one I though musically was great (even if some of the lyrics were a bit cliche)


I probably prefer “Monster” to this song, but this song screams more “Frozen” to me. The cheesy lyrics and everything about it. It definitely took me 2 or 3 listens to get into this song, but I think it is a strong duet. 

I hope Disney Theatrical put a slow ballad duet in the musical. That’s what I would really like to hear.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I probably prefer “Monster” to this song, but this song screams more “Frozen” to me. The cheesy lyrics and everything about it. It definitely took me 2 or 3 listens to get into this song, but I think it is a strong duet.
> 
> I hope Disney Theatrical put a slow ballad duet in the musical. That’s what I would really like to hear.




according to the D23 newsletter the two remaining songs are: “Dangerous to Dream,” a new interior monologue sung by Elsa; and “True Love,” a new Act Two solo for Anna.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> according to the D23 newsletter the two remaining songs are: “Dangerous to Dream,” a new interior monologue sung by Elsa; and “True Love,” a new Act Two solo for Anna.


I’ll just have to wait for the Broadway Cast Recording to be released.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Coast to Coast, Disney Gift Card is Designed for Festivals!


----------



## Flyerjab

mikepizzo said:


> Could also have to do with spoilers.  Probably a less likely reason but here's what I'm thinking.
> 
> Disney set two different release dates.  People who follow the MCU very closely know there's bound to be something huge that's going to change the MCU (which Disney has alluded to).  Disney then moves the release date and speculation is because of the spoilers that could happen.  This makes people even more interested because, "Well if the spoiler is big enough to warrant a move in release date then it must be something even bigger than we can imagine, I better go see it opening day".
> 
> But I'm sure it's more likely that they want one Deadpool 2 free week and to try to not compete so much with Solo.



I know some outlets report that is has to do with the international release date but I don't believe that at all.  Domestic and international movie debut dates don't have to line up and typically do not.  I still think that this is to give more of a buffer between Infinity War and the subsequent Solo Star Wars film.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Dooney and Bourke Haunted Mansion Handbag Styles


----------



## skier_pete

Roxyfire said:


> I was wondering what the "real" going rate for those types of trips were. It's almost been 20 years (yeesh) since my first Italy trip and I gotta say, 6k+flights per person sounded crazy steep even for inflation. Glad to see Disney as usual is just the crazy outlier.



ABD is 2-3 times a "typical" tour price. (There are other high-end touring companies that come closer to Disney's pricing, but Disney is the highest I've encountered in my research.) It is also much more deluxe than a typical tour, and you definitely get some VIP experiences for your money. It's just the typical case that high end things tend to be much, much more expensive than mid-range prices. Really the Cruise line is the same  - Disney cruises are near double the cost of most cruises. It's all up to the individual to decide what it's truly worth. 


rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has released an updated film schedule through 2023
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/marvel-release-dates/
> 
> Get ready for a lot of live action!



This is sort of hilarious towards the middle (2020) where it's just a bunch of dates with no actual titles.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Flyerjab said:


> I know some outlets report that is has to do with the international release date but I don't believe that at all.  Domestic and international movie debut dates don't have to line up and typically do not.  I still think that this is to give more of a buffer between Infinity War and the subsequent Solo Star Wars film.



Also could be multiple things - let’s move it a bit further away from Solo and Deadpool and at the same time having it lineup with the international date isn’t a bad thing


----------



## dac7265

rteetz said:


> To add to this apparently APs will get first dibs at some merchandise such as limited edition Magicbands, Dooney and Bourke’s, and more.


My wife called about the one in April. Not having one in April.


----------



## rteetz

dac7265 said:


> My wife called about the one in April. Not having one in April.


Maybe they are waiting to see how the first one works? That would be weird to have one in March and then not April.


----------



## dac7265

rteetz said:


> Maybe they are waiting to see how the first one works? That would be weird to have one in March and then not April.


Thanks , will check after the March event.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Geez Lion King is still a year and a half out? They must have just completed the opening sequence way ahead of anything else. It looked very polished at D23.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Also, that site seems to think SW 10 will have the characters from the newest trilogy? I don't think so. I know at least Daisy Ridley says she is done with SW after 9. Boyega is getting plenty of other blockbuster roles so he doesn't need it either.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Disneymom1126 said:


> I'm sure you've seen "Pinterest fails" - it would be something like that if I tried doing this instagram wall thing lol


 Probably same here!



Moliphino said:


> I prefer taking pictures with glow cubes in my mouth (so it looks like your mouth is glowing) while drinking at Trader Sam's.


#StayClassy -- I like it!  



rteetz said:


> To add to this apparently APs will get first dibs at some merchandise such as limited edition Magicbands, Dooney and Bourke’s, and more.


That might make it not 100% ridiculous that they're calling this a perk.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Also, that site seems to think SW 10 will have the characters from the newest trilogy? I don't think so. I know at least Daisy Ridley says she is done with SW after 9. Boyega is getting plenty of other blockbuster roles so he doesn't need it either.



Daisy Ridley has since backtracked on that comment that she is done after 9. She revised to say only "I am only signed through 3 movies, so I can't say beyond that." Not to say they'll definitely bring that crew back for more, but I can't imagine they won't want to tell more stories with Rey if they can. (She's very popular with young girls.)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Removal of Siemens sponsorship underway 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...s-sponsorship-underway-at-spaceship-earth.htm


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Removal of Siemens sponsorship underway
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...s-sponsorship-underway-at-spaceship-earth.htm


Didn't this happen (the termination of their sponsorship) some months ago?  Are they just now getting around to taking down the signs?


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Didn't this happen (the termination of their sponsorship) some months ago?  Are they just now getting around to taking down the signs?


Yep. It ended in October. Disney hasn’t touched the signs until now.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has released an updated film schedule through 2023
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/marvel-release-dates/
> 
> Get ready for a lot of live action!


(eyes untitled disney fairy tale suspiciously)

EDIT:: (PUTS ANGRY EYES ON OVER MULAN PUSHBACK)


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Any insight on what this is about? I’d assume Toy Story Land, but why would they hide it if we already know? It’s got my brain working lol


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Mr. Mickey said:


> Any insight on what this is about? I’d assume Toy Story Land, but why would they hide it if we already know? It’s got my brain working lol


I think it's just Toy Story Land and that's it.

The "Big" aspect is probably because of the theming of being in Andy's backyard where everything is larger on purpose. Guests are now supposed to be smaller than the toys..like a ball that normally wouldn't be big is now really big in comparison since you are smaller when you are in the Land, etc.

ETA: In other words I don't think the "big" was meant to mean "we're hiding something" but to mean "big" as in size.


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Mickey said:


> Any insight on what this is about? I’d assume Toy Story Land, but why would they hide it if we already know? It’s got my brain working lol


It’s a series of ads for Toy Story Land that just started rolling out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It’s a series of ads for Toy Story Land that just started rolling out.



“Rolling out”?  I see what you did there


----------



## pangyal

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has released an updated film schedule through 2023
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/marvel-release-dates/
> 
> Get ready for a lot of live action!


That’s quite a lineup!

Why aren’t the Spider-Man films showing up on the list? I thought the second one after Homecoming was pegged for 2019?


----------



## pooh'smate

pangyal said:


> That’s quite a lineup!
> 
> Why aren’t the Spider-Man films showing up on the list? I thought the second one after Homecoming was pegged for 2019?



I think because Spider-Man is distributed by Sony.


----------



## dina444444

pooh'smate said:


> I think because Spider-Man is distributed by Sony.


Yes, Sony distribution but co-produced with Marvel Studios.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Merchandise Events Scheduled to Take Place at Epcot Throughout March


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Construction Work Causing Road Closures Around the Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   PHOTOS: SeaWorld Returns Seventeen Rehabilitated Sea Turtles to the Ocean


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Blizzard Beach bus transportation changes 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/bus-routes-to-blizzard-beach-and-winter.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
The original Journey into Imagination attraction opens at Epcot in 1983.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Blizzard Beach bus transportation changes
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/bus-routes-to-blizzard-beach-and-winter.html?m=1


I know they don't have nearly as many people heading to the waterpark as they do the big 4 parks but really. Its a pain getting to and from the waterparks. Yes, I know we can use a Minnie van or uber. I just wish there was an easier way


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> The original Journey into Imagination attraction opens at Epcot in 1983.


Indiana Jones Adventure also opened at Disneyland on this day in 1995.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Blizzard Beach bus transportation changes
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/bus-routes-to-blizzard-beach-and-winter.html?m=1



That's... awful... Even if they ran a single cbind bus for all MK resorts and another single combined bus for all EPCOT area resorts you'd get there faster. This is really being cheap.


----------



## closetmickey

So how do you get to the water parks from the resorts? Do you always have to transfer at AK? I’ve been once but can’t remember.


----------



## dina444444

closetmickey said:


> So how do you get to the water parks from the resorts? Do you always have to transfer at AK? I’ve been once but can’t remember.


For Blizzard Beach it's a bus to AK then transfer. For Typhoon it's a bus to Disney Springs then transfer.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Indiana Jones Adventure also opened at Disneyland on this day in 1995.


Really? I remember reporting it opening in February.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Really? I remember reporting it opening in February.


D23 posted on Instagram today saying this was the opening date.


----------



## StrawberryChan

the walt disney archives on twitter also posted about it


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> D23 posted on Instagram today saying this was the opening date.


Maybe the date I have was a soft openings and today is the grand opening date.


----------



## closetmickey

dina444444 said:


> For Blizzard Beach it's a bus to AK then transfer. For Typhoon it's a bus to Disney Springs then transfer.


Thanks! Same on the return but in reverse?


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Maybe the date I have was a soft openings and today is the grand opening date.


it soft opened on March 3 and officially opened on March 4. They did a 20 year AP anniversary event for the ride on March 3 and 4 in 2015.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> it soft opened on March 3 and officially opened on March 4. They did a 20 year AP anniversary event for the ride on March 3 and 4 in 2015.


I just looked it up. The date I have is February 27th for the official dedication and opening March 3rd. That’s where I was confused.


----------



## skier_pete

Capang said:


> I know they don't have nearly as many people heading to the waterpark as they do the big 4 parks but really. Its a pain getting to and from the waterparks. Yes, I know we can use a Minnie van or uber. I just wish there was an easier way



Yeah - they really have made getting to the water parks inconvenient. It's was bad enough that the bus stopped twice before, now you have to wait for a second bus. We haven't done it since the change. Staying at AKV in August and hoping that going to BB won't be TOO bad even with the two bus rides...but needing two buses to go about 2 miles - yuk.


----------



## Redarrow5150

Will Skyline go to the waterparks?



Capang said:


> I know they don't have nearly as many people heading to the waterpark as they do the big 4 parks but really. Its a pain getting to and from the waterparks. Yes, I know we can use a Minnie van or uber. I just wish there was an easier way


----------



## dina444444

Redarrow5150 said:


> Will Skyline go to the waterparks?


No, it's 3 routes are: Pop/AoA to CBR, CBR to DHS, and CBR to Epcot IG w/ a potential stop at the new Riviera DVC property that's being built. 

I think if this project is successful though we could see more routes built though.


----------



## Capang

********** said:


> Yeah - they really have made getting to the water parks inconvenient. It's was bad enough that the bus stopped twice before, now you have to wait for a second bus. We haven't done it since the change. Staying at AKV in August and hoping that going to BB won't be TOO bad even with the two bus rides...but needing two buses to go about 2 miles - yuk.


Made that same trip last June. Yuk is right. Not so bad going, but coming back is always worse for us. On the return trip we are too tired to want to deal with two buses.


----------



## Moliphino

Why does Coronado have direct Blizzard Beach bus when no other resort does? When we were there in December BB was closed and they still had a dedicated bus for Winter Summerland that I never saw anyone ride. Just seemed bizarre.


----------



## linzbear

Moliphino said:


> Why does Coronado have direct Blizzard Beach bus when no other resort does? When we were there in December BB was closed and they still had a dedicated bus for Winter Summerland that I never saw anyone ride. Just seemed bizarre.


Probably because it's literally across the street, and if they didn't have it then people would try walking.  It would probably be cheaper to put in sidewalks, but what do I know?


----------



## crazy4wdw

Zootopia posters that parody 2018 Oscar nominated films:

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2018/03/03/zootopia-movie-parody-posters-oscars/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
David Ogden Stiers who voiced characters in Beauty and the Beast and Lilo and Stitch but best known for MASH has passed away at 75 after a battle with bladder cancer.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

On May 12th Handy Manny is having his last breakfast at Hollywood and Vine ‘Play and Dine.’

He will be replaced by Goofy from Mickey and the Roadster Racers from Disney Junior.


----------



## vacationer1954

Mr. Mickey said:


> Any insight on what this is about? I’d assume Toy Story Land, but why would they hide it if we already know? It’s got my brain working lol


What percentage of people who use YouTube "already know"?

I would go so far as to say a small but significant percentage of guests arriving at WDW in mid-July will know practically nothing about Toy Story Land, even with the promotional campaigns that Disney will present. Being "in the know" as we all are here, it's sometimes difficult to remember just have comparatively unaware many Americans are to what WDW offers.


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

Considering that moms blog panel Disney did announcing park plans and moms then blogging about 'Toy Land' opening soon, yes, people have a tendency to not pay attention to details


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> On May 12th Handy Manny is having his last breakfast at Hollywood and Vine ‘Play and Dine.’
> 
> He will be replaced by Goofy from Mickey and the Roadster Racers from Disney Junior.



I think Manny is a great character but also probably time they changed things up a bit there - be cool if they had Miles from Tomorrowland or something (actually would be cool if he met in tomorrowland next to the TTA people mover - which is the company he works for)


----------



## Amy11401

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think Manny is a great character but also probably time they changed things up a bit there - be cool if they had Miles from Tomorrowland or something (actually would be cool if he met in tomorrowland next to the TTA people mover - which is the company he works for)


I think it is good to put more current characters in.  But I would have liked them to put in a character that is more original to Disney Jr.  Goofy can be seen at various places already (just not the Roadster version)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Amy11401 said:


> I think it is good to put more current characters in.  But I would have liked them to put in a character that is more original to Disney Jr.  Goofy can be seen at various places already (just not the Roadster version)



Definitely agree - though at least a unique version/costume so better than it could be


----------



## Fantasia79

Ok, saw Black Panther.  It was really good. 

Was thinking, does this really need to be an attraction in WDW?  It’s great to have new stuff, but every successful IP having a spot in the parks seems overkill. 

For what it’s worth, when I saw Frozen, I instantly said, “This was written for Broadway.”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> Ok, saw Black Panther.  It was really good.
> 
> Was thinking, does this really need to be an attraction in WDW?  It’s great to have new stuff, but every successful IP having a spot in the parks seems overkill.
> 
> For what it’s worth, when I saw Frozen, I instantly said, “This was written for Broadway.”



Not sure if they can do a Black Panther attraction in WDW as he was an official memeber of the Avengers at one point so I think they can not use that IP in Orlando

Maybe something in a park where they are doing a full Marvel land like Paris or DCA


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if they can do a Black Panther attraction in WDW as he was an official memeber of the Avengers at one point so I think they can not use that IP in Orlando
> 
> Maybe something in a park where they are doing a full Marvel land like Paris or DCA


Correct he cannot be used in WDW.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Correct he cannot be used in WDW.



I heard that as well bummer.

Got the bus at BWV at least.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> I heard that as well bummer.
> 
> Got the bus at BWV at least.
> 
> View attachment 306502


Transportation doesn’t go in the parks so that can be used there. Just like they did the iron man monorail wrap a while back.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Transportation doesn’t go in the parks so that can be used there. Just like they did the iron man monorail wrap a while back.



Yep, well known, just sayin it' kinda cool to have a presence  at WDW,  even if at the resorts. At least it's something, hence the "at least" above.


----------



## Lee Matthews

If Disney ever wanted to, could they do Marvel themed resorts at WDW?


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Lee Matthews said:


> If Disney ever wanted to, could they do Marvel themed resorts at WDW?


Ahhhh...that's a good question!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Lee Matthews said:


> If Disney ever wanted to, could they do Marvel themed resorts at WDW?


They could develop a resort based on the Guardians of the Galaxy, that's just about it.

They are converting Hotel New York at Disneyland Paris into a Marvel themed resort.


----------



## rteetz

Lee Matthews said:


> If Disney ever wanted to, could they do Marvel themed resorts at WDW?


That is an interesting question. I believe they could develop marvel themed resort things outside of the parks. They can't use the Marvel name though. Like in Disney Springs they have the Super Hero store.


----------



## skier_pete

Lee Matthews said:


> If Disney ever wanted to, could they do Marvel themed resorts at WDW?



That's an interesting question indeed! They can't have Marvel things in the parks, but they can have them outside the parks. (For instance, they have had "Marvel" wraps on the MK Monorail trains, but they can't have them on the Epcot trains because they go into the park. )  I think a Marvel resort is unlikely though only because that would just make things more confusing with Universal. (Guests asking: "I'm staying at the Avengers resort - what do you mean I can't ride Spiderman?")


----------



## ejgonz2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely agree - though at least a unique version/costume so better than it could be



Meh. I liked the Disney jr meal(s) because they were different characters. Would much rather have Miles or something else besides Goofy in another costume. 

I know they’re not owned by Disney but a PJ Masks m&g would be HUGE for my kids.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

********** said:


> That's an interesting question indeed! They can't have Marvel things in the parks, but they can have them outside the parks. (For instance, they have had "Marvel" wraps on the MK Monorail trains, but they can't have them on the Epcot trains because they go into the park. )  I think a Marvel resort is unlikely though only because that would just make things more confusing with Universal. (Guests asking: "I'm staying at the Avengers resort - what do you mean I can't ride Spiderman?")


Wow...excellent point!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think Manny is a great character but also probably time they changed things up a bit there - be cool if they had Miles from Tomorrowland or something (actually would be cool if he met in tomorrowland next to the TTA people mover - which is the company he works for)



I still think they could do something small (at least) with Miles on the TTA. Add a new announcement that mentions them, or put a Miles and Merc somewhere. If they replaced that weird hair salon scene that'd be ok with me.


----------



## TomServo27

Disney accused of plagiarizing it’s solo posters. 

https://io9.gizmodo.com/disney-has-been-accused-of-plagiarizing-its-solo-a-sta-1823500073


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I still think they could do something small (at least) with Miles on the TTA. Add a new announcement that mentions them, or put a Miles and Merc somewhere. If they replaced that weird hair salon scene that'd be ok with me.


It's astounding to me that Disney won't spend (what I assume would be) less than a thousand dollars to update something like that scene...I still love Disney but wish they'd make some small changes for those of us that come back often.  Other things that come to mind...the scenes on the walkway at the end of Space Mtn...some of the videos in Living with the Land...an update to Mickey's Philharmagic film with a couple of new/replaced scenes...fixing effects on Small World that haven't worked in years...update to Monsters Inc Laugh floor show...(I could probably go on, lol).


----------



## Mal6586

TomServo27 said:


> View attachment 306730 Disney accused of plagiarizing it’s solo posters.
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/disney-has-been-accused-of-plagiarizing-its-solo-a-sta-1823500073


Yikes. Pretty hard to call that a coincidence. Almost as blatant as the Hocus Pocus merch fiasco.


----------



## Capang

Mal6586 said:


> Yikes. Pretty hard to call that a coincidence. Almost as blatant as the Hocus Pocus merch fiasco.


Right?! Do the not check for plagiarism at all?


----------



## JETSDAD

TomServo27 said:


> View attachment 306730 Disney accused of plagiarizing it’s solo posters.
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/disney-has-been-accused-of-plagiarizing-its-solo-a-sta-1823500073


I'm not artistic at all but could still design this stuff for Disney.  Need a new poster design? Let me google that for you and we'll just change the words.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Not sure if this was said before, but I’m watching the Oscars and Lin Manuel Miranda just confirming a new Mary Poppins commercial for tonight!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Teaser for Mary Poppins Returns 

https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/970469351684849664?s=21


----------



## Joben

Lee Matthews said:


> If Disney ever wanted to, could they do Marvel themed resorts at WDW?



I wonder if the new star wars immersive hotel is a success that they try to clone this with a Marvel/Avengers immersive hotel.

I think the Marvel wrap on transportation proves they can have the presence up to the boarders of the actual parks themselves.  However, I think Disney will play the long game and just wait till there are no restrictions to do whatever they want.

Good question, not sure why it took this long for someone to figure that one out.  Kudos


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Just wanna point out I was view #7


----------



## StrawberryChan

TomServo27 said:


> Disney accused of plagiarizing it’s solo posters.
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/disney-has-been-accused-of-plagiarizing-its-solo-a-sta-1823500073



you could call this a homage or parody if it were something well-known, but considering the circumstances... this is definitely a big fish eating a small fry. ouch.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Teaser for Mary Poppins Returns
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/970469351684849664?s=21



The teaser looks great but I don't think they used the right music.  As soon as it started I heard the music in my head and it wasn't from the first movie.  Which I get, it's not a remake, but that music was great and had they used it it would have made the impact I wanted it to make.  I'll wait to see the trailer but this has lowered my already not high expectations because MP is one of my favorites and it's iconic so I expect similarities more than just her and the way she dresses.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Teaser for Mary Poppins Returns
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/970469351684849664?s=21



Still not sure of this - but they are hitting the musical notes just right...


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Mr. Mickey said:


> Just wanna point out I was view #7


I thought the color scheme was off from when it switched to the gate swinging open and then the kite it felt creepy not magical. Music did feel ok to me but again did not match up with the colors.  The overall feel was just not MPish. I am looking forward to this and the trailer took away not added to that.


----------



## dina444444

Coco won best animated feature.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Coco wins Oscar for best animated feature!


----------



## rteetz

Pixar short Lou did not win best short...


----------



## Iowamomof4

afan said:


> The teaser looks great but* I don't think they used the right music.*  As soon as it started I heard the music in my head and it wasn't from the first movie.  Which I get, it's not a remake, but that music was great and had they used it it would have made the impact I wanted it to make.  I'll wait to see the trailer but this has lowered my already not high expectations because MP is one of my favorites and it's iconic so I expect similarities more than just her and the way she dresses.





********** said:


> Still not sure of this - but *they are hitting the musical notes just right*...


----------



## Dis_Fan

dina444444 said:


> Coco won best animated feature.



Best of the bunch but Lego Batman was snubbed for even a nomination and was better then the all of them.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Pixar short Lou did not win best short...


I’m bummed about that, but I didn’t see any of the other shorts. Lou had a really good message behind it though.


----------



## Capang

Coco win was well deserved. I've seen it multiple  times now and all I watch are background details. There is so much going on in the animation in that film.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Remember Me from Coco wins best original song!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Toy Story Land-Inspired Online Games Coming and 3 New Commercials Air During the Oscars


----------



## rteetz

Coco drew inspiration from Gran Fiesta Tour


----------



## MamaBelle4

MommyinHonduras said:


> I thought the color scheme was off from when it switched to the gate swinging open and then the kite it felt creepy not magical. Music did feel ok to me but again did not match up with the colors.  The overall feel was just not MPish. I am looking forward to this and the trailer took away not added to that.


Remember when thinking on the color, this is depression era London.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Remember Me from Coco wins best original song!


I am surprised by this. Coco definitely deserved the win for Best Animated Feature, but I really think "This Is Me" from the Greatest Showman deserved to win best original song. Just my opinion.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I am surprised by this. Coco definitely deserved the win for Best Animated Feature, but I really think "This Is Me" from the Greatest Showman deserved to win best original song. Just my opinion.


Craig had some interesting thoughts that I agreed with on Twitter. The Greatest Showman didn’t do all that well with critics which is why I don’t think it did well with the academy. Both were deserving and I felt Coco had the edge.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

rteetz said:


> Coco drew inspiration from Gran Fiesta Tour



That is beyond cool!  Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Craig had some interesting thoughts that I agreed with on Twitter. The Greatest Showman didn’t do all that well with critics which is why I don’t think it did well with the academy. Both were deserving and I felt Coco had the edge.


I wouldn’t expect a movie that sorta criticized critics to do well with critics.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I wouldn’t expect a movie that sorta criticized critics to do well with critics.


I find The Greatest Showman to be a niche film of sorts. People who like it really love it and then there are the others who don’t like it. It is a good film just not a stand out fantastic film which is why I think it didn’t get the recognition with the academy.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> Coco drew inspiration from Gran Fiesta Tour



Hmmm Disney...maybe you should go ahead and do the Coco overlay to the Grand Fiesta Boat tour like you intended, instead of scrapping it...


----------



## tarak

danikoski said:


> Hmmm Disney...maybe you should go ahead and do the Coco overlay to the Grand Fiesta Boat tour like you intended, instead of scrapping it...



My kids love the Grand Fiesta Tour. We usually ride it at least two or three times, depending on the lines. My 6-year-old would ride it for an hour, I think.  Even the teenagers would be sad if they scrapped the ride.


----------



## osully

I'm so happy for Coco. I think it was maybe my favourite movie of 2017 and not just favourite of Disney / Marvel / Star Wars / Pixar!


----------



## mikepizzo

Fantasia79 said:


> Ok, saw Black Panther.  It was really good.
> 
> Was thinking, does this really need to be an attraction in WDW?  It’s great to have new stuff, but every successful IP having a spot in the parks seems overkill.
> 
> For what it’s worth, when I saw Frozen, I instantly said, “This was written for Broadway.”





TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if they can do a Black Panther attraction in WDW as he was an official memeber of the Avengers at one point so I think they can not use that IP in Orlando
> 
> Maybe something in a park where they are doing a full Marvel land like Paris or DCA



Maybe it's just me, but I think people are reading a bit too much into Iger's comment.  Saying an Imagineer is working on something doesn't hold a lot of weight (at least not with me).  For every Disney attraction that makes it into the park, I'm sure there are at least a dozen that stay on the shelf.  To me, it's no different than when Tony Baxter worked on that Marry Poppins ride.  He was an Imagineer working on an attraction that was probably never going to make it in the park anyways.

Just my two cents is all


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think people are reading a bit too much into Iger's comment.  Saying an Imagineer is working on something doesn't hold a lot of weight (at least not with me).  For every Disney attraction that makes it into the park, I'm sure there are at least a dozen that stay on the shelf.  To me, it's no different than when Tony Baxter worked on that Marry Poppins ride.  He was an Imagineer working on an attraction that was probably never going to make it in the park anyways.
> 
> Just my two cents is all



oh fully agree - but clearly they are trying to get more IP (and different IP, and Marvel / Star Wars where they can) so I don't think it is crazy to think this would have more eyes on it than some other random idea.  Plus a little Arm-chair Imagineering is always fun!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dis_Fan said:


> Best of the bunch but Lego Batman was snubbed for even a nomination and was better then the all of them.



Personally I like Coco better - but Lego Batman definitely should have at least been nominated


----------



## danikoski

tarak said:


> My kids love the Grand Fiesta Tour. We usually ride it at least two or three times, depending on the lines. My 6-year-old would ride it for an hour, I think.  Even the teenagers would be sad if they scrapped the ride.



They aren't planning to scrap the ride, but they were going to do a Coco overlay. Personally, I think it needs that update, and it would fit very well into the Mexico pavilion.
The current ride, the animatronics seem to have a problem every time I've ridden, and the screens don't always work. I feel it needs some TLC anyways, so adding Coco wouldn't be a super big investment.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Remember Me from Coco wins best original song!



uhoh, expect a rant from Kevin on tomorrow's podcast


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I am surprised by this. Coco definitely deserved the win for Best Animated Feature, but I really think "This Is Me" from the Greatest Showman deserved to win best original song. Just my opinion.



I am probably in the minority but I wasn't wowed by "This is Me" - made me think of a lesser "And I am Telling You I'm Not Going" 

... although as much as I loved Coco overall I didn't think "Remember Me" was the greatest song ever either ... maybe I am just cranky in my old age


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> They aren't planning to scrap the ride, but they were going to do a Coco overlay. Personally, I think it needs that update, and it would fit very well into the Mexico pavilion.
> The current ride, the animatronics seem to have a problem every time I've ridden, and the screens don't always work. I feel it needs some TLC anyways, so adding Coco wouldn't be a super big investment.



Fully agree - it would fit really well and the movie seems to really celebrate (in a pretty accurate way) aspects of Mexican culture so it isn't just shoe-horning in an IP

I love the ride but it is a bit dated - and the animatronics they added recently are pretty old (they are from the Mickey Mouse Revue I believe) so I am sure they aren't going to work all the time


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> Fully agree - it would fit really well and the movie seems to really celebrate (in a pretty accurate way) aspects of Mexican culture so it isn't just shoe-horning in an IP
> 
> I love the ride but it is a bit dated - and the animatronics they added recently are pretty old (they are from the Mickey Mouse Revue I believe) so I am sure they aren't going to work all the time



I think for that ride they could legitimately use screens for Coco at the end instead of animatronics... although animatronics would be cool, I don't thinks it's a necessity for that ride. Capturing the vibrancy and color of the movie would be more important, and to do that would probably involve more screens and projector work... neither of which are super expensive.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Catwalk bar has Club 33 doorbell installed

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/confirmed...udios-will-return-club-33-doorbell-installed/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Catwalk bar has Club 33 doorbell installed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/confirmed...udios-will-return-club-33-doorbell-installed/



Priorities for this week
1. get tax refund back
2. Purchase Golden Oaks residence
3. Purchase key to club 33
4. Wake up


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Signature Packages Announced for Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris Releases Preview of FanDaze Theme Song


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Paint the Night Parade Times Revealed for its Return to Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Photo Update – Walls Come Crumbling Down


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Menu for the new Spyglass Grill at Caribbean Beach

http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/spyglass-grill-coming-disneys-caribbean-beach-resort-full-menu/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Cupcake ATM at Sprinkles is Celebrating Their Anniversary with a Gift for Today's Customers


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu for the new Spyglass Grill at Caribbean Beach
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/spyglass-grill-coming-disneys-caribbean-beach-resort-full-menu/



So, I take it the Lunch menu is also the Dinner menu?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> So, I take it the Lunch menu is also the Dinner menu?


Most likely.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Most likely.



is this the big new sit down restaurant that is being added or is it replacing something else.  I was thinking they were adding a big sit down restaurant by the lake but maybe I just assumed that was what it was.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> is this the big new sit down restaurant that is being added or is it replacing something else.  I was thinking they were adding a big sit down restaurant by the lake but maybe I just assumed that was what it was.


No this is different. This is a quick serve by the pool I believe. The sit down is still shutters but in a new space. 

Coronado is adding a restaurant in the middle of their lake.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> No this is different. This is a quick serve by the pool I believe. The sit down is still shutters but in a new space.
> 
> Coronado is adding a restaurant in the middle of their lake.



Thanks.  We are not CB fans at all, but I did like the addition moving out by the lake and might be tempted to eat there sometime.  Same with CR's new one in the lake.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu for the new Spyglass Grill at Caribbean Beach
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/spyglass-grill-coming-disneys-caribbean-beach-resort-full-menu/



Passionfruit tres leches? I might need to make a run to CBR when this opens.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Moliphino said:


> Passionfruit tres leches? I might need to make a run to CBR when this opens.



With Salted Caramel sauce ...........


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Trailer for Christopher Robin comes out tomorrow!


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> No this is different. This is a quick serve by the pool I believe. The sit down is still shutters but in a new space.
> 
> Coronado is adding a restaurant in the middle of their lake.



It’s a new QS in Trinidad. I *think* near the pirate rooms in the south section.


----------



## tarak

danikoski said:


> They aren't planning to scrap the ride, but they were going to do a Coco overlay. Personally, I think it needs that update, and it would fit very well into the Mexico pavilion.
> The current ride, the animatronics seem to have a problem every time I've ridden, and the screens don't always work. I feel it needs some TLC anyways, so adding Coco wouldn't be a super big investment.



Oh good - I also think a Coco overlay would go well.  As much as I love the ride, it is looking a bit worn at this point.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mr. Mickey said:


> Just wanna point out I was view #7


Maybe I'm alone on this, but I could not possibly be LESS interested in this. Julie Andrews = Mary Poppins.  Period.  I never watched that film and thought it felt like an unfinished story... one that needs to be added to with another star 50+ years later... meh.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Maybe I'm alone on this, but I could not possibly be LESS interested in this. *Julie Andrews = Mary Poppins.*  Period.


Agreed although Emily Blunt looks okay so far. I hope this movie is good. The original was practically perfect in every way.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Varsity Cheer After-Hours Event Taking Place at Magic Kingdom on March 9


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Trailer for Christopher Robin comes out tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 306932


Is it just me or does this seem like a clean version of ted??   LOL!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Maybe I'm alone on this, but I could not possibly be LESS interested in this. Julie Andrews = Mary Poppins.  Period.  I never watched that film and thought it felt like an unfinished story... one that needs to be added to with another star 50+ years later... meh.



I am pretty much with you - did not feel the need for this movie to be made so not clamoring to see it.  Now if word come out that it is amazing and stands on its own, etc. I will go see it for that, but not because I wanted another Mary Poppins movie


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Agreed although Emily Blunt looks okay so far. I hope this movie is good. The original was practically perfect in every way.


I see what you did there


----------



## Disneymom1126

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Maybe I'm alone on this, but I could not possibly be LESS interested in this. Julie Andrews = Mary Poppins.  Period.  I never watched that film and thought it felt like an unfinished story... one that needs to be added to with another star 50+ years later... meh.



I'm on the fence with this one too. What I thought they may do is show Mary Poppins helping a new family (seems like she sort of "swoops in" to save the family and then leaves once they are on a better track in the first one), but this teaser trailer throws things off for me...it's the same street, same time period, same kite...so now I don't know what to think about it. Set in that time period I want Julie Andrews and Dick Van Dyke, which clearly can't happen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneymom1126 said:


> I'm on the fence with this one too. What I thought they may do is show Mary Poppins helping a new family (seems like she sort of "swoops in" to save the family and then leaves once they are on a better track in the first one), but this teaser trailer throws things off for me...it's the same street, same time period, same kite...so now I don't know what to think about it. Set in that time period I want Julie Andrews and Dick Van Dyke, which clearly can't happen.



per Wikipedia the plot of the new movie is: "Set in 1930s London, 25 years after the 1964 film, it sees Mary Poppins, the former nanny of Jane and Michael Banks, re-visiting them after a family tragedy." ... so I think it is that Micheal losses his spark/belief in magic so sort of like what his dad was at the begging of the original and Mary Poppins returns to fix things


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
James Pitaro named ESPN President

https://mobile.nytimes.com/reuters/...r=IFTTT&referer=https://t.co/jsLEsDjGAQ?amp=1


----------



## Disneymom1126

TheMaxRebo said:


> per Wikipedia the plot of the new movie is: "Set in 1930s London, 25 years after the 1964 film, it sees Mary Poppins, the former nanny of Jane and Michael Banks, re-visiting them after a family tragedy." ... so I think it is that Micheal losses his spark/belief in magic so sort of like what his dad was at the begging of the original and Mary Poppins returns to fix things



Thanks for this!


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
In 1983 the original Journey into Imagination opens at Epcot sponsored by Kodak.

The Tim Burton Alice and Wonderland debuts in the US in 2010. 

Disney Legend Robert Sherman passes away in 2012.


----------



## Fantasia79

Three Caballeros is a really nice attraction for what it is, a place to do something without a terribly long wait.  It really is dated and needs some updates.  Just seems dusty and forgotten.  

After I rode it in November, I thought, "This can turn into COCO and I'll be OK with that."  Downside is it will bring a huge line with it.

My daughter loves COCO, but I don't see it becoming "Frozen" popular.


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Maybe I'm alone on this, but I could not possibly be LESS interested in this. Julie Andrews = Mary Poppins.  Period.  I never watched that film and thought it felt like an unfinished story... one that needs to be added to with another star 50+ years later... meh.



I'm with you that I am not too keen on it. Understand this one takes place a generation later and events involve the children of Jane and Michael. I picture somewhere between completely terrible and merely disappointing. I mean, they got Emily Blunt and Lin Manuel Miranda which are possibly the two people that could get me MOST interested in this movie, but boy do they have a big hill to climb here. Where you try to recapture a movie that's practically perfect in every way - it's like making a sequel to Wizard of Oz (done and terrible) or Casablanca (done and terrible). There's no way to capture that lightning in a bottle. Especially the songs - the original's songs are soooo good there's just no way of going "well, that was OK, but it's no "Step in Time"." It's just going to be constant comparison at which it can only fail to live up to it. 

That said - they have every right to make the effort, and these remakes/sequels continue to show Disney success, so why not. Worst case it's not good and we toss it in the bin with Return to Oz and just watch the original.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Maybe I'm alone on this, but I could not possibly be LESS interested in this. Julie Andrews = Mary Poppins.  Period.  I never watched that film and thought it felt like an unfinished story... one that needs to be added to with another star 50+ years later... meh.



I’m interested, but it’s funny you say that because that is exactly what my mom says lol


----------



## Mr. Mickey

So I went on to Viral disney just to check it out because the optimist in me didn’t think it could be that bad, but this stuff is comedy gold. I mean on top of the Coco “rumor” there are so many more stupid articles that if you need a laugh, they’d be worth your time. Here is an example...

http://viraldisney.net/disney-makes-an-offer-to-purchase-universal-studios/


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Mickey said:


> So I went on to Viral disney just to check it out because the optimist in me didn’t think it could be that bad, but this stuff is comedy gold. I mean on top of the Coco “rumor” there are so many more stupid articles that if you need a laugh, they’d be worth your time. Here is an example...
> 
> http://viraldisney.net/disney-makes-an-offer-to-purchase-universal-studios/


Yeah if we could avoid sharing their stuff here that would be great.


----------



## adelaster

I don't know what they plan to restock, but f&g merch is selling out fast. FYI  to all.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
World of Color will not be shown from April 13th to June 21st.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Catwalk bar has Club 33 doorbell installed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/confirmed...udios-will-return-club-33-doorbell-installed/



I know you're just reporting the news, but I simply don't have it in me to get excited/interested in something I'll never see.

I'm sure it'll be very themed and nice inside, but whatever.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Niagara is the official water of Universal Orlando Resort

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/niagara-becomes-official-bottled-water.html?m=1


----------



## StrawberryChan

doesn't nestlé sponsor shrek 4-D? do you think this is leading to the show being replaced like it was in hollywood, or will they just drop the sponsorship


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mr. Mickey said:


> I’m interested, but it’s funny you say that because that is exactly what my mom says lol


I was wondering if it was a generational thing, but my kids (11 and 13) have no interest either and have the same reason I do! Maybe it’s a matter of whether you grew up watching it... because my kids did as I did... dunno. Guess we’ll see eventually whether the world was clamoring for a second Mary Poppins!


----------



## tarak

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I was wondering if it was a generational thing, but my kids (11 and 13) have no interest either and have the same reason I do! Maybe it’s a matter of whether you grew up watching it... because my kids did as I did... dunno. Guess we’ll see eventually whether the world was clamoring for a second Mary Poppins!



My kids only want to see it for Lin Manuel Miranda. I remember playing the record album from the original again and again until my mom hid it from me.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

osully said:


> I'm so happy for Coco. I think it was maybe my favourite movie of 2017 and not just favourite of Disney / Marvel / Star Wars / Pixar!


It didn't perform very well in the UK..


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
11 Disney Parks now on Google Street View

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ney-parks-come-to-google-maps-street-view.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hong Kong Disneyland castl blueprints

https://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2018/03/new-hong-kong-disneyland-castle.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Photopass Magic Shots for Flower and Garden 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-epcot-international-flower-garden-festival/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
20th anniversary Animal Kingdom pins

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photos-disneys-animal-kingdom-20th-anniversary-pins-released-3-29/


----------



## Lee Matthews

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> It didn't perform very well in the UK..



That's Disneys fault for releasing it over here so late. Want to say 3-4 months after the US? Makes no sense


----------



## STLstone

Lee Matthews said:


> That's Disneys fault for releasing it over here so late. Want to say 3-4 months after the US? Makes no sense


I think they screwed up a few things with the release of this movie. I finally saw it this weekend and thought it was fantastic. I can't imagine people in the theater had to sit through the Frozen "short" before this - just because Disney apparently thought Coco wouldn't do very well without the Frozen boost.

I'm no Frozen-hater, it's one of our family's favorites, but that short was too long to put in front of a full-length movie - especially a movie that didn't even need a boost. Coco was no "Good Dinosaur."


----------



## Gusey

Also, Coco received very little advertising here in the UK which didn't help but everyone who I've known that went to see it loved it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Robert Lopez is the first person in history to double EGOT

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/oscars-2018-robert-lopez-becomes-054845154.html


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://slickdeals.net/f/11329563-d...112806187&src=da_si_v2_41104043#post112806187

Lots of Disney blu rays on sale at Best Buy and Amazon.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Episode 9 will be John Williams final Star Wars film 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/composer-john-williams-final-star-wars-film-will-episode-ix/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Blizzards Beach closed tomorrow due to weather

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ard-beach-closed-wednesday-due-to-weather.htm


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> That is an interesting question. I believe they could develop marvel themed resort things outside of the parks. They can't use the Marvel name though. Like in Disney Springs they have the Super Hero store.



The store does have the Marvel name on it though.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Reddog1134 said:


> The store does have the Marvel name on it though.


I thought it read this way:



ETA: See below comment for correction


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I thought it read this way:
> 
> View attachment 307150



Nevermind I see that at least street view from 2017 shows this:


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 11 Disney Parks now on Google Street View
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ney-parks-come-to-google-maps-street-view.htm


I can finally walk down Main Street without any scrims!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Oooo... what could this be??
http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/breaking-disney-exploring-development-river-country-site/


----------



## disneydreamer781

Based on comments by Bob Iger in a Variety article it doesn't look like a Coca attraction is coming anytime soon, if at all. http://variety.com/2018/film/news/bob-iger-disney-blank-panther-franchise-1202710557/ Doesn't seem like he's interested in investing in it further.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oooo... what could this be??
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/breaking-disney-exploring-development-river-country-site/


Too early to know. If the ground isn’t suitable it could be nothing at all. Could finally be the long awaited river country resort/DVC.


----------



## rteetz

disneydreamer781 said:


> Based on comments by Bob Iger in a Variety article it doesn't look like a Coca attraction is coming anytime soon, if at all. http://variety.com/2018/film/news/bob-iger-disney-blank-panther-franchise-1202710557/


He said he doesn’t consider Coco a franchise so they aren’t looking into sequel opportunities and such. I don’t read that to believe it wouldn’t be part of the theme parks at all as it does have a presences in the Mexico pavilion albeit small. With that said the Coco redo of the Gran Fiesta Tour is unlikely at this time based on the latest rumors.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oooo... what could this be??
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/breaking-disney-exploring-development-river-country-site/



If that land is suitable for work, I’m calling it now.... more DVC lol


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Too early to know. If the ground isn’t suitable it could be nothing at all. Could finally be the long awaited river country resort/DVC.


Is it wrong I want them to leave River Country as is? I love glimpsing it on the boat between WL and FW.  Its like a monument to what once was...


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Is it wrong I want them to leave River Country as is? I love glimpsing it on the boat between WL and FW.  Its like a monument to what once was...


Yes and no. I would love if this new resort (assuming that’s what they are looking at) has some homages to river country.


----------



## rteetz

Christopher Robin


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New traffic pattern at DHS parking lot

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/new-traffic-pattern-starts-today-at.html?m=1


----------



## jknezek

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oooo... what could this be??
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/breaking-disney-exploring-development-river-country-site/



I would accept that being repurposed to DVC if they expanded the campground some. It's almost impossible to get sites at Fort Wilderness anymore without planning 499 out for holidays or traditional busy times or well over a year for just about any other time. Sadly I just don't see the economics of the campground being favorable versus a resort.

I miss River Country. It was such an integral part of my 80s childhood at Fort Wilderness.


----------



## skier_pete

Iowamomof4 said:


> Oooo... what could this be??
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/breaking-disney-exploring-development-river-country-site/





rteetz said:


> Too early to know. If the ground isn’t suitable it could be nothing at all. Could finally be the long awaited river country resort/DVC.





Lee Matthews said:


> If that land is suitable for work, I’m calling it now.... more DVC lol



Yes, several years ago, before construction at Wilderness Lodge - Copper Creek even started, there was rumors that they would put a DVC location at Fort Wilderness. I don't think it's extremely likely as a DVC location though. 

I'm actually surprised there aren't any real credible "next DVC" rumors out there - both Copper Creek and Riviera were rumored at least 2 years before construction started. The only "real" resort rumor we have out there right now is the Epcot front of the Park resort rumor - which makes me think this is likely the NEXT DVC after Copper Creek. (If this resort really gets built - it's unlikely to be a cash-only resort, much more likely to be at least partially DVC if not totally DVC. I doubt you ever see a cash-only deluxe resort built at Disney anytime soon - unless it's got "Star Wars" in the name. 

One thing it is definitely NOT is a water park!


----------



## Reddog1134

Lee Matthews said:


> If that land is suitable for work, I’m calling it now.... more DVC lol



That's the rumor that keeps popping up.  Back in 2010 there were rumors that they were dusting off the old Buffalo Junction plans and building it as a DVC.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> Yes and no. I would love if this new resort (assuming that’s what they are looking at) has some homages to river country.


No expectation of it being a revamped river country with a resort??  We can dream


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> He said he doesn’t consider Coco a franchise so they aren’t looking into sequel opportunities and such. I don’t read that to believe it wouldn’t be part of the theme parks at all as it does have a presences in the Mexico pavilion albeit small. With that said the Coco redo of the Gran Fiesta Tour is unlikely at this time based on the latest rumors.



Wow a Pixar film that they have no interest in making sequels of. That's a new one.


----------



## jknezek

Phicinfan said:


> No expectation of it being a revamped river country with a resort??  We can dream


I don't think the waterparks have ever been what Disney had hoped they'd be. If they build a resort there, it might have some enhanced water amenities to tie it back to River Country, but I very much doubt it would be anything like a real waterpark.


----------



## Capang

jknezek said:


> I don't think the waterparks have ever been what Disney had hoped they'd be. If they build a resort there, it might have some enhanced water amenities to tie it back to River Country, but I very much doubt it would be anything like a real waterpark.


The waterparks could be so much more but those relying on Disney transportation have a hard time getting there. Also, they could use some updating.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> He said he doesn’t consider Coco a franchise so they aren’t looking into sequel opportunities and such.


Hmmm.  Prequel anybody?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OKW Lover said:


> Hmmm.  Prequel anybody?



I might watch that. I thought all of his dead family members were more interesting than the live ones.


----------



## afan

********** said:


> That said - they have every right to make the effort, and these remakes/sequels continue to show Disney success, so why not. Worst case it's not good and we toss it in the bin with Return to Oz and just watch the original.



Quickest way to freak your kids out with a non horror movie, show them Return to Oz.  Saw it in the theatre when I was 5 or 6, still freaked out by all the heads over 30 years later.  It's also still disturbing to watch as an adult which I did several years ago.


----------



## jade1

SAB slide still down today fyi. Lots of progress though from yesterday.

Haven' heard the schedule.


----------



## Keels

At Disney Springs ... I really hope they keep the “pop-up” stores open after World of Disney is done with renovations. The Corner and new jewelry/Dooney Store are such an improvement on the chaotic shopping situation at WoD. They have plenty of empty retail spots, so I don’t know why they don’t. I bought far more than I planned on today because I had time to look at the jewelry instead of being elbowed out at the counter.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://d23.com/d23-event/d23s-return-marceline/

Details were released for the D23 May Marceline event.

Sigh. I was so excited because I just moved outside of Kansas City and thought I could attend an event.

It costs $275 per person and is inexplicably on a Thursday and Friday. So basically they want you to go to a hotel in downtown Kansas City just to sign up Thursday, yet accommodations aren't included. Then you just have to come back to that same hotel you signed in to start the event.

I really wanted to go but now I'm not sure it's worth it.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> http://d23expohelpandhowto.blogspot.com/2018/03/d23-has-released-ticket-and-event.html
> 
> Details were released for the D23 May Marceline event.
> 
> Sigh. I was so excited because I just moved outside of Kansas City and thought I could attend an event.
> 
> It costs $275 per person and is inexplicably on a Thursday and Friday. So basically they want you to go to a hotel in downtown Kansas City just to sign up Thursday, yet accommodations aren't included. Then you just have to come back to that same hotel you signed in to start the event.
> 
> I really wanted to go but now I'm not sure it's worth it.


I wish I had known you were in the KC area! We've been having meets since last year here.

I'm not a D23 Gold or Gold Family member but an hr is a decent distance just to get to the The Elms Hotel & Spa which is located in Excelsior Springs, MO (which isn't really what I would say is Downtown--it's over 30mins east from the Sprint Center) from my house. And there isn't too many hotel options in Excelsior Springs. BUT I suppose on the upside they were probably trying to stay somewhat in the KC metro and yet be closer to Marceline (which is still 1 hr 45mins or so from the The Elms Hotel & Spa where the tour originates).
_________
For you though I would say if you really want to it may be worth it to you. I know we KC DISers would eventually like to go together for a meet to Marceline but it would be a lot different in terms of information given, etc than going with the D23 event that's for sure.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I wish I had known you were in the KC area! We've been having meets since last year here.
> 
> I'm not a D23 Gold or Gold Family member but an hr is a decent distance just to get to the The Elms Hotel & Spa which is located in Excelsior Springs, MO (which isn't really what I would say is Downtown--it's over 30mins east from the Sprint Center) from my house. And there isn't too many hotel options in Excelsior Springs. BUT I suppose on the upside they were probably trying to stay somewhat in the KC metro and yet be closer to Marceline (which is still 1 hr 45mins or so from the The Elms Hotel & Spa where the tour originates).
> _________
> For you though I would say if you really want to it may be worth it to you. I know we KC DISers would eventually like to go together for a meet to Marceline but it would be a lot different in terms of information given, etc than going with the D23 event that's for sure.



I've only been in the area for about three weeks now. We aren't actually in Kansas City, we are in the Lee's Summit area because I am working in the caves for DHS.

I'd love to meet up with some of you guys if you do another meet soon 

I think it's mostly the price that gets me. For two of us that would be halfway to a Disney trip. At least enough to pay for flights and a few days at an All Star resort.

I guess you are paying for the Disney stories really, but for $275 per person you get breakfast on a bus, a picnic lunch, bbq dinner. Then you visit an elementary school, a post office, Walt's old farm (which would be cool). I just can't really justify that price, though I did want to go.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
In 1980 Disneyland's 25th anniversary special aired on CBS.

In 2012 the Disney Fantasy sails into its home port of Port Canaveral in preparation for its maiden voyage. 

In 2013 we get our first look at Shanghai Disneyland Resort.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://d23.com/d23-event/d23s-return-marceline/
> 
> Details were released for the D23 May Marceline event.
> 
> Sigh. I was so excited because I just moved outside of Kansas City and thought I could attend an event.
> 
> It costs $275 per person and is inexplicably on a Thursday and Friday. So basically they want you to go to a hotel in downtown Kansas City just to sign up Thursday, yet accommodations aren't included. Then you just have to come back to that same hotel you signed in to start the event.
> 
> I really wanted to go but now I'm not sure it's worth it.


I also live in the KC area. I was not realizing how much this would actually cost, but I’m still interested in this event. I just wish I could drive myself.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I also live in the KC area. I was not realizing how much this would actually cost, but I’m still interested in this event. I just wish I could drive myself.



Yeah I did not think it would be this much. I also assumed we'd drive ourselves and meet there. But if you drive, you'll miss out on breakfast on the bus.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've only been in the area for about three weeks now. We aren't actually in Kansas City, we are in the Lee's Summit area because I am working in the caves for DHS.
> 
> I'd love to meet up with some of you guys if you do another meet soon


Lee's Summit is part of the KC metro so you're one of us lol  and that's awesome you work in the Caves. I like to make things confusing (in a fun way that is) and tell people yes there are 2 Kansas City's, one in KS and one in MO, but I don't even live in either one but rather I live in the suburbs of the KC metro on the KS side 

I'll PM you the ongoing Meet thread we have.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think it's mostly the price that gets me. For two of us that would be halfway to a Disney trip. At least enough to pay for flights and a few days at an All Star resort.
> 
> I guess you are paying for the Disney stories really, but for $275 per person you get breakfast on a bus, a picnic lunch, bbq dinner. Then you visit an elementary school, a post office, Walt's old farm (which would be cool). I just can't really justify that price, though I did want to go.


Oh I can totally understand the cost aspect-you're getting a more one on one feel and more than likely unique information but it is coming at a bit of a steep cost. And yes I do agree with you and @AMusicLifeForMe driving, at least as an option for those who live close enough, would be preferable and perhaps a cost reduction.


----------



## loutoo

********** said:


> I'm actually surprised there aren't any real credible "next DVC" rumors out there - both Copper Creek and Riviera were rumored at least 2 years before construction started



It was my understanding that the next DVC rumored to be a 2nd tower for BLT.  I'm not sure how "credible" it is, but I often saw it included with the Riviera rumors before Riviera was announced. I remember seeing 2 possible sights under consideration.  Of course, if a river country DVC is reserected futute BLT becomes less likely.


----------



## rteetz

loutoo said:


> It was my understanding that the next DVC rumored to be a 2nd tower for BLT.  I'm not sure how "credible" it is, but I often saw it included with the Riviera rumors before Riviera was announced. I remember seeing 2 possible sights under consideration.  Of course, if a river country DVC is reserected futute BLT becomes less likely.


That has been thrown around for years now.


----------



## Farro

Does anyone know if construction has even started on the Ratatouille ride in France?


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Does anyone know if construction has even started on the Ratatouille ride in France?


Yep, well underway.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Yep, well underway.



Thanks! I may be in the minority but I'm more excited for this ride than (almost) anything else!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Spring Break Style Has Arrived at Disney Springs


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Yep, well underway.



But it's not expected to open until 2020?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Epcot's Odyssey Being Remodeled to Become 'Flex Space'


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> But it's not expected to open until 2020?


Correct, Spring 2020 I believe.


----------



## disneydreamer781

rteetz said:


> He said he doesn’t consider Coco a franchise so they aren’t looking into sequel opportunities and such. I don’t read that to believe it wouldn’t be part of the theme parks at all as it does have a presences in the Mexico pavilion albeit small. With that said the Coco redo of the Gran Fiesta Tour is unlikely at this time based on the latest rumors.



Really? The Iger quotes were what I thought people were basing the rumors on. At least that is what I had read. I'll do another Google search but I couldn't find any other latest information on the Coco redo.


----------



## rteetz

disneydreamer781 said:


> Really? The Iger quotes were what I thought people were basing the rumors on. At least that is what I had read. I'll do another Google search but I couldn't find any other latest information on the Coco redo.


Latest on the Coco redo is its not happening but that came out before Iger's comments and is due to budget things.


----------



## disneydreamer781

rteetz said:


> Latest on the Coco redo is its not happening but that came out before Iger's comments and is due to budget things.



Oh okay! Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Passholders Can Now Add the AP Logo to Mickey Ears and More


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal Orlando to celebrate Jurassic Park 25th anniversary 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/universal-orlando-resort-celebrates.html?m=1


----------



## beer dave

Lee Matthews said:


> If that land is suitable for work, I’m calling it now.... more DVC lol


You can't claim credit for saying something that everyone already knows...... kind of like claiming the color of the sky tomorrow.....


----------



## beer dave

jknezek said:


> I would accept that being repurposed to DVC if they expanded the campground some. It's almost impossible to get sites at Fort Wilderness anymore without planning 499 out for holidays or traditional busy times or well over a year for just about any other time. Sadly I just don't see the economics of the campground being favorable versus a resort.
> 
> I miss River Country. It was such an integral part of my 80s childhood at Fort Wilderness.


I honestly can't believe the campgrounds are still there....  that's a big chunk of valuable real estate....


----------



## beer dave

jknezek said:


> I don't think the waterparks have ever been what Disney had hoped they'd be. If they build a resort there, it might have some enhanced water amenities to tie it back to River Country, but I very much doubt it would be anything like a real waterpark.


From a construction standpoint, it would be a huge waste of time and money to try to rehab any part of RC--- those items are goners.... bulldozer please....


----------



## TomServo27

beer dave said:


> I honestly can't believe the campgrounds are still there....  that's a big chunk of valuable real estate....


Campgrounds capture a group that is unique. Build all the DVC resorts you want those people are not going that route. And they still have plenty of land to develop thanks to Walt.


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> I honestly can't believe the campgrounds are still there....  that's a big chunk of valuable real estate....


But it sells. The cabins and campsites are quite popular. My mom camped there every year from about 1973 until she graduated high school.


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> But it sells. The cabins and campsites are quite popular. My mom camped there every year from about 1973 until she graduated high school.


They would really have a riot if got rid of the campgrounds. Plus everyone would have to start booking a night at an ASR for their  throw away room.


----------



## Bay Max

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/review-pongu-pongu-pandora-world-avatar-changes-menu-new-colossal-pretzel/

They couldn't make the pretzel into some weird Na'vi shape?


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/review-pongu-pongu-pandora-world-avatar-changes-menu-new-colossal-pretzel/
> 
> They couldn't make the pretzel into some weird Na'vi shape?


Yeah they have dumbed down this menu unfortunately.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Yeah they have dumbed down this menu unfortunately.



I wish they would have fixed that Idiocracy Green Beer ... nobody needs that. This isn't high school and it's not St. Paddy's Day.


----------



## Tigger's ally

beer dave said:


> I honestly can't believe the campgrounds are still there....  that's a big chunk of valuable real estate....



How many maids does it take to clean a camper?


----------



## jknezek

beer dave said:


> I honestly can't believe the campgrounds are still there....  that's a big chunk of valuable real estate....


Valuable real estate is something WDW has in spades. The campground is pretty much fully booked 365 days a year. Hoop De Doo and Chip and Dale's are both massively popular, and the amount of money they make renting golf carts is down right unbelievable. I don't think Fort Wilderness is going anywhere any time soon. I also don't think it will be expanded as it probably doesn't have the same profit margin as a full resort, but since it's already built and popular, taking it away would be counterproductive. The fan base is rabid.


----------



## amalone1013

Bay Max said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/review-pongu-pongu-pandora-world-avatar-changes-menu-new-colossal-pretzel/
> 
> They couldn't make the pretzel into some weird Na'vi shape?


I think you mean, couldn't they make it into some weird shape and *call* it Na'vi related?


----------



## rteetz

First look at Together Forever fireworks! Looks like the Up house will make an appearance in the sky.


----------



## danikoski

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've only been in the area for about three weeks now. We aren't actually in Kansas City, we are in the Lee's Summit area because I am working in the caves for DHS.
> 
> I'd love to meet up with some of you guys if you do another meet soon
> 
> I think it's mostly the price that gets me. For two of us that would be halfway to a Disney trip. At least enough to pay for flights and a few days at an All Star resort.
> 
> I guess you are paying for the Disney stories really, but for $275 per person you get breakfast on a bus, a picnic lunch, bbq dinner. Then you visit an elementary school, a post office, Walt's old farm (which would be cool). I just can't really justify that price, though I did want to go.



I'm up in the Des Moines area...did not realize there were so many KC folks on here. I go to KC quite a bit for work, including the storage caves.

At any rate, the Marceline tour sounds fascinating...not D23 gold anymore, and not sure I'd like being on a bus for 100 miles to and from, but it does still sound really interesting. The cost is a little high, but not horrible. I've seen 1 to 2 day scientific conferences cost similar. I'd definitely stay at the resort though, instead of driving back and forth to KC.

On a side note, was supposed to go to KC for work end of March, but the trip got cancelled. Kind of sad because I needed some more Q39 BBQ sauce


----------



## Lee Matthews

beer dave said:


> You can't claim credit for saying something that everyone already knows...... kind of like claiming the color of the sky tomorrow.....



Just me making a joke


----------



## beer dave

jknezek said:


> Valuable real estate is something WDW has in spades. The campground is pretty much fully booked 365 days a year. Hoop De Doo and Chip and Dale's are both massively popular, and the amount of money they make renting golf carts is down right unbelievable. I don't think Fort Wilderness is going anywhere any time soon. I also don't think it will be expanded as *it probably doesn't have the same profit margin as a full resort*, but since it's already built and popular, taking it away would be counterproductive. The fan base is rabid.



Not a good enough reason?



TomServo27 said:


> Campgrounds capture a group that is unique. Build all the DVC resorts you want those people are not going that route. And they still have plenty of land to develop thanks to Walt.



Sure the group is unique--- does that make them a group disney wants to make sure they cater to?  What happened to disney wants all deluxe resorts?



Tigger's ally said:


> How many maids does it take to clean a camper?



Is this a joke?  I love jokes ...... 4......1 to hold the dust rag and 3 to shake the camper.....
Seriously-- dvc members pay the cleaning staff.



TomServo27 said:


> They would really have a riot if got rid of the campgrounds. Plus everyone would have to start booking a night at an ASR for their  throw away room.



And eliminate the throw away room-- which may add to the reason the campgrounds are always booked.....



rteetz said:


> But it sells. The cabins and campsites are quite popular. My mom camped there every year from about 1973 until she graduated high school.



Being popular isn't necessarily a quality that holds somethings place... how many popular things have been removed in the last few years?  Sometimes "popular" can be exchanged with "cheap" or "affordable"...... words which are leaving the disney vocabulary....


----------



## beer dave

Lee Matthews said:


> Just me making a joke


me too....


----------



## jknezek

beer dave said:


> Not a good enough reason?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure the group is unique--- does that make them a group disney wants to make sure they cater to?  What happened to disney wants all deluxe resorts?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a joke?  I love jokes ...... 4......1 to hold the dust rag and 3 to shake the camper.....
> Seriously-- dvc members pay the cleaning staff.
> 
> 
> 
> And eliminate the throw away room-- which may add to the reason the campgrounds are always booked.....
> 
> 
> 
> Being popular isn't necessarily a quality that holds somethings place... how many popular things have been removed in the last few years?  Sometimes "popular" can be exchanged with "cheap" or "affordable"...... words which are leaving the disney vocabulary....



I think you are missing the point. If Fort Wilderness had never been built I have no doubt they would never create a campground. But since that capital expense was made and paid for long ago, and it continues to create revenue, it is among the most expensive, if not the most expensive, campground in the U.S., there is little reason to remove it. Has WDW ever scrapped a whole resort? An attraction sure, but a stand alone profitable resort? No. There are good reasons for that.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jknezek said:


> I think you are missing the point. If Fort Wilderness had never been built I have no doubt they would never create a campground. But since that capital expense was made and paid for long ago, and it continues to create revenue, it is among the most expensive, if not the most expensive, campground in the U.S., there is little reason to remove it. Has WDW ever scrapped a whole resort? An attraction sure, but a stand alone profitable resort? No. There are good reasons for that.



yeah, he missed my point too.  Think about it,  They get basically half a value room per night.  They never have to buy hard goods (dressers, mattresses, carpet, doors, windows, air conditioners, etc).  Maintenance dollars will always be low in comparison as they don't have to paint, re roof, etc.  They also don't have to have a maid staff for all those camper spots.  The campground, while in a prime spot probably has a great % of revenue vs expenditure.


----------



## andyw715

beer dave said:


> I honestly can't believe the campgrounds are still there....  that's a big chunk of valuable real estate....





TomServo27 said:


> Campgrounds capture a group that is unique.



Like my dad. He is far from cheap. He'd buy all the extras (tours, experiences, merch, dining, whatever), yet there'd be no way he'd fly to Orlando and pay for a hotel.  He'd rather hook up the trailer and drive down and camp.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah they have dumbed down this menu unfortunately.



that"s too bad .... you'd think they could at least use blue colored icing on the cinnamon roll or something though


----------



## Bay Max

amalone1013 said:


> I think you mean, couldn't they make it into some weird shape and *call* it Na'vi related?



Yes!!  Exactly!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> First look at Together Forever fireworks! Looks like the Up house will make an appearance in the sky.



Also noticed they featured Coco as one of the films they included a clip of - wonder if that will be part of the Fireworks show as well


----------



## jknezek

Tigger's ally said:


> yeah, he missed my point too.  Think about it,  They get basically half a value room per night.  They never have to buy hard goods (dressers, mattresses, carpet, doors, windows, air conditioners, etc).  Maintenance dollars will always be low in comparison as they don't have to paint, re roof, etc.  They also don't have to have a maid staff for all those camper spots.  The campground, while in a prime spot probably has a great % of revenue vs expenditure.


To some extent I agree but overall I disagree. I agree that per customer, the maintenance and cap ex costs are lower for the campground. But on a revenue basis, I'm going to say that the resorts win hands down. Fort Wilderness is well known for having people stay who don't buy park tickets, make their own meals, bring their own drinks, put more than 4 to a spot, etc. Revenue per guest for the campground is probably not very high compared to resorts. I'm amazed all the time that Disney doesn't take simple steps to increase Fort Wilderness's revenue. They seem fixated on raising prices when putting limitations on how long you can stay in any month and tying a stay to a certain number of park ticket days would increase revenue and help with the capacity issues. Not too mention dropping capacity from 10 to a spot to, say 6, would help with the fake spot reservations. I understand that these provisions would be a break from other resorts, but The Fort is very much the odd duck resort on property.


----------



## skier_pete

So, while I would agree the campground revenue per capita is not what one of the resorts is, if Disney were to close Fort Wilderness, it would result in them segregating a portion of the marketplace that would simply leave and go elsewhere.  As others have said, while they would probably never consider building a new campground, I think it's one of those situations where there is enough of a revenue margin and the overhead is low enough that they have no reason to keep it going.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> So, while I would agree the campground revenue per capita is not what one of the resorts is, if Disney were to close Fort Wilderness, it would result in them segregating a portion of the marketplace that would simply leave and go elsewhere.  As others have said, while they would probably never consider building a new campground, I think it's one of those situations where there is enough of a revenue margin and the overhead is low enough that they have no reason to keep it going.



This is my point too. Fort Wilderness makes a lot of money. And it seems like they can basically charge whatever they want for spots and it will stay full. There is no way it's not revenue positive. Until Disney starts to run out of prime land, which is pretty much not going to happen, there is no reason to replace it with a higher revenue stream operation when it already generates a pretty solid stream as is. Now if maintenance costs go up, and we are starting to see some serious infrastructure problems, especially with the water lines, or if it gets flat out leveled by a hurricane, I could see a point where it becomes more hassle than it is worth. But right now? It's just an easy money revenue stream.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also noticed they featured Coco as one of the films they included a clip of - wonder if that will be part of the Fireworks show as well


Yes it will.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> This is my point too. Fort Wilderness makes a lot of money. And it seems like they can basically charge whatever they want for spots and it will stay full. There is no way it's not revenue positive. Until Disney starts to run out of prime land, which is pretty much not going to happen, there is no reason to replace it with a higher revenue stream operation when it already generates a pretty solid stream as is. Now if maintenance costs go up, and we are starting to see some serious infrastructure problems, especially with the water lines, or if it gets flat out leveled by a hurricane, I could see a point where it becomes more hassle than it is worth. But right now? It's just an easy money revenue stream.



Plus there are some other positives for Disney - those sites seem to really get into holidays with decorations and they do the carriage rides and of course it all fits in with Pioneer Hall for the Hoop Dee Doo Review, etc.

Again, probably not reasons enough to not replace it if they were really feeling motivated to put in more hotels that per capita/per square footage brought in more $, but there are a lot of positives, they have plenty of other room, etc. to at least just keep it as is


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate March with Special Offers and Events at Paddlefish in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland has been testing the new Together Forever Pixar Fireworks Spectacular the last few nights. Cars, Toy Story, Coco, and Up are for sure included. It is about 15 minutes long and includes projections on Main Street just like Disneyland Forever. The Up house "flies" by on the wire overhead. Concept art showed Buzz flying over as well so it is possible they will have both.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


>


Large chunks of this video feel a little too much like stalking those poor workers!!


----------



## sachilles

Just got home from 6 park days.
Did notice the new paper hand out at FOP, you turn it in near the last fastpass turnstile. FOP is amazing. We were in the park about 35 minutes prior to posted open time, and were no where near the first at the ride. The line moved quickly, but started at the split to na'vi and went all the way up to the bridge at africa before turning back around. We estimated that we waited 45 minutes or so. Did notice at least 2 different variations on film clips in the FOP linking chamber.
The big pretzel is indeed huge, bigger than my sons head. The green beer, was at least tastier than the average st patricks day brew.

Used the minnie van service twice. Worked nicely for us. One rumor from our driver(not sure how they rate compared to bus driver rumors), is that a Wreck it Ralph attraction may be delayed or scrapped due to licensing issues with the video games represented in the movie. Seems plausible. She was into the rumor thing, but said she had heard zilch for reasoning of the main street theater work stoppage.
Again, take it with a grain of salt. She said her roommate is/was on the opening team for Flight of passage, as well as previously on 7dmt. The continued success of FOP is still a surprise for them.

Looked hard around France, didn't see anything that impacted the guest with the construction. Only thing you can see is skyliner related construction if you are on the bridge.

Disney Springs seemed in good shape, and much better than our visit in 2016. Jock Lindsey's is pretty cool, and move the people through quick without seeming rushed.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland has been testing the new Together Forever Pixar Fireworks Spectacular the last few nights. Cars, Toy Story, Coco, and Up are for sure included. It is about 15 minutes long and includes projections on Main Street just like Disneyland Forever. The Up house "flies" by on the wire overhead. Concept art showed Buzz flying over as well so it is possible they will have both.



Has there been any speculation as to how long this show is supposed to last? It might be fun for a one time thing, but it just doesn't seem right having the Disneyland Fireworks show being dedicated solely to Pixar. Buzz flying seems cool, but it's no Tinkerbelle. The Pixar Symphony at DHS last year also made me pretty aware that music from the Pixar catalog is kind of lacking. I can see it being jam packed with emotion though.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Has there been any speculation as to how long this show is supposed to last? It might be fun for a one time thing, but it just doesn't seem right having the Disneyland Fireworks show being dedicated solely to Pixar. Buzz flying seems cool, but it's no Tinkerbelle. The Pixar Symphony at DHS last year also made me pretty aware that music from the Pixar catalog is kind of lacking. I can see it being jam packed with emotion though.


Early September is the end of Pixar Fest.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Early September is the end of Pixar Fest.


It ends September 3.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Spirit of Aloha Dinner Show Canceled for March 8


----------



## Booker110

rteetz said:


> Latest on the Coco redo is its not happening but that came out before Iger's comments and is due to budget things.


hate to hear that about Coco


----------



## rteetz

Booker110 said:


> hate to hear that about Coco


Things are still very much in flux though.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Speaking of all these attraction rumors and announcements...does anyone else think they shouldn't be announcing things at D23 unless they are 100% certain they are going through with it? Like the Main Street theater?

It just seems kind of cheap to me to announce things at the convention to pump up excitement and then just quietly never mention them again.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Speaking of all these attraction rumors and announcements...does anyone else think they shouldn't be announcing things at D23 unless they are 100% certain they are going through with it? Like the Main Street theater?
> 
> It just seems kind of cheap to me to announce things at the convention to pump up excitement and then just quietly never mention them again.


Well the theater was certain at the time. Disney always re-allocates things. Several things are announced and never happen such as Hyperion Wharf and Disney's America.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Solo: A Star Wars Story' Reportedly Using Solo Cups as a Marketing Tool


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 'Solo: A Star Wars Story' Reportedly Using Solo Cups as a Marketing Tool


Death Star ping pong balls can't be far behind then.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Time to start playing Beer Pong with the cups in the shapes of the Death Star, X wings and TIE fighters. I'll use my Solo cups.

Ugh.


----------



## nkosiek

wareagle57 said:


> Has there been any speculation as to how long this show is supposed to last? It might be fun for a one time thing, but it just doesn't seem right having the Disneyland Fireworks show being dedicated solely to Pixar. *Buzz flying seems cool, but it's no Tinkerbelle.* The Pixar Symphony at DHS last year also made me pretty aware that music from the Pixar catalog is kind of lacking. I can see it being jam packed with emotion though.


Ummm, I think for a number of people aged 25 and younger you are probably wrong about this. I'd wager my kid would much rather see Buzz fly by than Tink. In fact, the memory that sticks with me that I know turned me into a DisneyWorld fan (from a staunch opponent) was being on Main St in the MK for Wishes and having my 3 year old nephew point up and say in a very sad 3 year old boy's voice, "Bye, bye Buzz!" because he didn't know any better. I still treasure that moment and I can only imagine a bunch of boys being able to have that experience for real.


----------



## wareagle57

nkosiek said:


> Ummm, I think for a number of people aged 25 and younger you are probably wrong about this. I'd wager my kid would much rather see Buzz fly by than Tink. In fact, the memory that sticks with me that I know turned me into a DisneyWorld fan (from a staunch opponent) was being on Main St in the MK for Wishes and having my 3 year old nephew point up and say in a very sad 3 year old boy's voice, "Bye, bye Buzz!" because he didn't know any better. I still treasure that moment and I can only imagine a bunch of boys being able to have that experience for real.



Tinker bell is literally the park "mascot" for Disneyland. I'm sure Buzz is a more popular character with kids, but he doesn't hold the nostalgia or park significance Tink does. There is also nothing "magical" about Buzz. Thematically it just makes more sense to have Tink fly.


----------



## MissGina5

wareagle57 said:


> Tinker bell is literally the park "mascot" for Disneyland. I'm sure Buzz is a more popular character with kids, but he doesn't hold the nostalgia or park significance Tink does. There is also nothing "magical" about Buzz. Thematically it just makes more sense to have Tink fly.


Buzz flying from a castle doesn't make a ton of sense but if he flew at HS I would FREAK


----------



## nkosiek

wareagle57 said:


> Tinker bell is literally the park "mascot" for Disneyland. I'm sure Buzz is a more popular character with kids, but he doesn't hold the nostalgia or park significance Tink does. There is also nothing "magical" about Buzz. Thematically it just makes more sense to have Tink fly.


We'll agree to disagree on the sentiment here. 
I'll give you the mascot part.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Tinker bell is literally the park "mascot" for Disneyland. I'm sure Buzz is a more popular character with kids, but he doesn't hold the nostalgia or park significance Tink does. There is also nothing "magical" about Buzz. Thematically it just makes more sense to have Tink fly.


I’d think it wouldn’t work for Tink to fly during a Pixar show


----------



## sachilles

I suppose nothing prevents buzz from flying in a different show at a different time from the castle, but I'd agree it would make more sense to figure out something a little different and send him at the studios.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney commits $100 million to Children’s hospitals around the globe

https://thewaltdisneycompany.com/wa...-bring-comfort-children-families-hospitals-2/


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 'Solo: A Star Wars Story' Reportedly Using Solo Cups as a Marketing Tool


----------



## Capang

JaxDad said:


> View attachment 307466


This speaks to me. It says I should go see the movie drunk, and overlook the bad acting and perhaps flimsy plot lines.


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> Tinker bell is literally the park "mascot" for Disneyland. I'm sure Buzz is a more popular character with kids, but he doesn't hold the nostalgia or park significance Tink does. There is also nothing "magical" about Buzz. Thematically it just makes more sense to have Tink fly.



No comment on Disneyland - but I have to say the crazy buzz that runs through the crowd when Tinkerbell flies from the castle during Happily Ever After is one of my absolute favorite things at WDW - in fact I keep thinking HEA wouldn't cause me to tear up like Wishes, but when Tinkerbell flew - damn if I didn't well up.

At Disneyland - the way they can pull Tinkerbell back and forth so that at looks like she flies around the castle is pretty amazing too. 
Buzz flying would be cool too.  They've also in the past that I have seen is have Dumbo flying around the castle, and Nemo "swimming" over a projected Mount Wannahockaloogy (the Matterhorn) and it's all completely wonderful. 

So, yeah - Buzz flying for the Pixar fireworks = Awesome. Keeping Tinkerbell around for the normal stuff - even better.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Some critics’ reviews of A Wrinkle in Time. I was disappointed to read this... though I never put too much stock in these...

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/articles/2018/03/07/review-roundup-wrinkle-time/

ETA: More...  ... ouch...

_“Despite such bold choices as casting Oprah Winfrey as an all-wise celestial being and rejecting the antiquated assumption that the lead characters ought to be white, ‘A Wrinkle in Time’ is wildly uneven, weirdly suspenseless, and tonally all over the place, relying on wall-to-wall music to supply the missing emotional connection and trowel over huge plot holes.”_​
http://variety.com/2018/film/news/wrinkle-in-time-reviews-roundup-critic-response-1202720742/


----------



## disneygirlsng

********** said:


> No comment on Disneyland - but I have to say the crazy buzz that runs through the crowd when Tinkerbell flies from the castle during Happily Ever After is one of my absolute favorite things at WDW - in fact I keep thinking HEA wouldn't cause me to tear up like Wishes, but when Tinkerbell flew - damn if I didn't well up.
> 
> At Disneyland - the way they can pull Tinkerbell back and forth so that at looks like she flies around the castle is pretty amazing too.
> Buzz flying would be cool too.  They've also in the past that I have seen is have Dumbo flying around the castle, and Nemo "swimming" over a projected Mount Wannahockaloogy (the Matterhorn) and it's all completely wonderful.
> 
> So, yeah - Buzz flying for the Pixar fireworks = Awesome. Keeping Tinkerbell around for the normal stuff - even better.


I'm still bitter that my first time seeing HEA in person it was cold and super windy and Tink didn't fly. I was so ready for it and was disappointed when it didn't happen. At least the show is amazing anyway. The song with that moment is something special though.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I’d think it wouldn’t work for Tink to fly during a Pixar show



Yes, but this was in the hypothetical of a permanent replacement.


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> No comment on Disneyland - but I have to say the crazy buzz that runs through the crowd when Tinkerbell flies from the castle during Happily Ever After is one of my absolute favorite things at WDW - in fact I keep thinking HEA wouldn't cause me to tear up like Wishes, but when Tinkerbell flew - damn if I didn't well up.



I read as little as I could about HEA. I was really sad about Wishes going away, and I didn't know if Tink would have any part in the show. Since she flew at the beginning of Wishes, I had already forgotten about it by the end of HEA. When she appeared at the end, I couldn't believe how excited I got. I felt like a little kid.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 'Solo: A Star Wars Story' Reportedly Using Solo Cups as a Marketing Tool



wasn't the project/code name for the film "Red Cup"?


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

disneygirlsng said:


> I'm still bitter that my first time seeing HEA in person it was cold and super windy and Tink didn't fly. I was so ready for it and was disappointed when it didn't happen. At least the show is amazing anyway. The song with that moment is something special though.


Same experience here...first and only time we've seen it live and she didn't fly.


----------



## rteetz

The Last Jedi deleted scene


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Enjoy the Best of Barcelona with Adventures by Disney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

2018 Kingdom Hearts Orchestra World Tour Dates Announced


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Artist Katie Cook Meeting at Disney Springs March 31st, New Trader Sam’s Art


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> wasn't the project/code name for the film "Red Cup"?


Yep!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS - Typhoon Lagoon wave pool drained for refurbishment


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Mint Julep Bar Adds Watermelon Chili-Lime Beignets


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The Last Jedi deleted scene



wait, so why did they cut the scene where someone got their hand chopped off?!?!?!?


----------



## patneistat

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://d23.com/d23-event/d23s-return-marceline/
> 
> Details were released for the D23 May Marceline event.
> 
> Sigh. I was so excited because I just moved outside of Kansas City and thought I could attend an event.
> 
> It costs $275 per person and is inexplicably on a Thursday and Friday. So basically they want you to go to a hotel in downtown Kansas City just to sign up Thursday, yet accommodations aren't included. Then you just have to come back to that same hotel you signed in to start the event.
> 
> I really wanted to go but now I'm not sure it's worth it.



Marceline is a great place. I reviewed it over the summer. I highly recommend visiting maybe at a different time. $275 is steep.  https://notclub33.com/?p=34


----------



## nkosiek

TheMaxRebo said:


> wait, so why did they cut the scene where someone got their hand chopped off?!?!?!?


Too much like Empire I'd guess.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Join D23: The Official Disney Fan Club to celebrate the 20th anniversary of Disney’s Animal Kingdom. D23 Gold and Gold Family Members have the opportunity to purchase a “20th Anniversary FAN Celebration Pass,” adding fan-favorite activities to your day in the park, such as reserved viewing for the 20th anniversary dedication moment, FastPasses, 20th Anniversary Commemorative D23 digital photo, and more!

VIP 20th Anniversary FAN Celebration Pass: $275, plus a $5 per-person processing fee.
Tickets on sale Monday, March 19, at 10 a.m. PT (1 p.m. EST)

20th Anniversary FAN Celebration Pass: $20, plus a $5 per-person processing fee.
Tickets on sale Monday, March 19, at 12 p.m. PT (1 p.m. EST)

Join The Official Disney Fan Club as we celebrate 20 years of Disney’s Animal Kingdom. D23 Gold and Gold Family Members have the opportunity to purchase a “20th Anniversary FAN Celebration Pass” including the following:


Reserved viewing for the 20th anniversary moment at the Tree of Life
20th Anniversary Commemorative D23 digital photo
Three FastPasses at Disney’s Animal Kingdom (excluding Pandora – The World of Avatar)
Reserved viewing for a specified _Rivers of Light_ performance

Plus, a limited number of attendees have the opportunity to purchase a “VIP 20th Anniversary FAN Celebration Pass” that includes all of the above listed activities in addition to the following premium experiences:


VIP Viewing for a _Festival of the Lion King_ performance
Private Mix and Mingle reception in DinoLand U.S.A.
Behind-the-Scenes Dinner inside the _Festival of the Lion King_ theater
Additional D23-exclusive commemorative keepsake
PLUS, during this commemorative day, Disney’s Animal Kingdom special guests will stop by to help us celebrate.


----------



## skier_pete

Hey, nice that they pre-announce these things going on-sale, but they'll still sell out in minutes if not seconds...


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Join D23: The Official Disney Fan Club to celebrate the 20th anniversary of Disney’s Animal Kingdom. D23 Gold and Gold Family Members have the opportunity to purchase a “20th Anniversary FAN Celebration Pass,” adding fan-favorite activities to your day in the park, such as reserved viewing for the 20th anniversary dedication moment, FastPasses, 20th Anniversary Commemorative D23 digital photo, and more!
> 
> VIP 20th Anniversary FAN Celebration Pass: $275, plus a $5 per-person processing fee.
> Tickets on sale Monday, March 19, at 10 a.m. PT (1 p.m. EST)
> 
> 20th Anniversary FAN Celebration Pass: $20, plus a $5 per-person processing fee.
> Tickets on sale Monday, March 19, at 12 p.m. PT (1 p.m. EST)
> 
> Join The Official Disney Fan Club as we celebrate 20 years of Disney’s Animal Kingdom. D23 Gold and Gold Family Members have the opportunity to purchase a “20th Anniversary FAN Celebration Pass” including the following:
> 
> 
> Reserved viewing for the 20th anniversary moment at the Tree of Life
> 20th Anniversary Commemorative D23 digital photo
> Three FastPasses at Disney’s Animal Kingdom (excluding Pandora – The World of Avatar)
> Reserved viewing for a specified _Rivers of Light_ performance
> 
> Plus, a limited number of attendees have the opportunity to purchase a “VIP 20th Anniversary FAN Celebration Pass” that includes all of the above listed activities in addition to the following premium experiences:
> 
> 
> VIP Viewing for a _Festival of the Lion King_ performance
> Private Mix and Mingle reception in DinoLand U.S.A.
> Behind-the-Scenes Dinner inside the _Festival of the Lion King_ theater
> Additional D23-exclusive commemorative keepsake
> PLUS, during this commemorative day, Disney’s Animal Kingdom special guests will stop by to help us celebrate.


If I was there on April 22nd I would totally do this.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Bonnet Creek sign being installed

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/photos-new-bonnet-creek-signs-to-be.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris’s Disney village to get revamped as well

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/major-revamping-of-disney-village-in-disneyland-paris/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update* 

Disneyland Update 

http://micechat.com/186433-disneyland-resort-update-food-wine/


----------



## Goofy2015

Any word on a 20th anniversary dedication ceremony for Animal Kingdom? Like the usual time for such events. I will be there that day. However, it is the same day as the Star Wars Half Marathon, so I may be a little out of it from the run.


----------



## rteetz

Goofy2015 said:


> Any word on a 20th anniversary dedication ceremony for Animal Kingdom? Like the usual time for such events. I will be there that day. However, it is the same day as the Star Wars Half Marathon, so I may be a little out of it from the run.


No word on anything about that. They might have a small ceremony at the tree at park opening but I wouldn’t expect much more than that. They did something like that for the 15th.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Skyliner photo Update 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...sney-skyliner-gondola-construction-update.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sheet pilings for Ratatouille begin today 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/sheet-piling-begins-today-for-new.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Amazon Alexa launches new Universal Parks and Resorts skill

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/universal-parks-resorts-launch-new.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jon Favreau will write and produce a live action Star Wars series for the Disney streaming service

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/breaking-...n-star-wars-series-disneys-streaming-service/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Blizzard Beach to remain closed through Friday

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...sure-extended-through-the-end-of-the-week.htm


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I really like this...

*Walt Disney Company Announces $100M+ Plan To Reinvent Patient, Family Experiences at Children’s Hospitals Across Globe*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ss-globe/?CMP=EMC-DPFY18Q1wo0308180314180005C


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Goofy2015 said:


> Any word on a 20th anniversary dedication ceremony for Animal Kingdom? Like the usual time for such events. I will be there that day. However, it is the same day as the Star Wars Half Marathon, so I may be a little out of it from the run.



There was a note in the latest D23 e-mail about special packages for the AK 20th and it mentions an anniversary "moment" at the Tree of Life:

“20th Anniversary FAN Celebration Pass” (costs $20) including the following:

Reserved viewing for the 20th anniversary moment at the Tree of Life
20th Anniversary Commemorative D23 digital photo
Three FastPasses at Disney’s Animal Kingdom (excluding Pandora – The World of Avatar)
Reserved viewing for a specified _Rivers of Light_ performance
D23-exclusive gift created specifically for this event, in partnership with Walt Disney Parks and Resorts



*VIP* 20th Anniversary FAN Celebration Pass” (costs $275) that includes all of the above listed activities in addition to the following premium experiences:

VIP Viewing for a _Festival of the Lion King_ performance
Private Mix and Mingle reception in DinoLand U.S.A.
Behind-the-Scenes Dinner inside the _Festival of the Lion King_ theater
Additional D23-exclusive commemorative keepsake
PLUS, during this commemorative day, Disney’s Animal Kingdom special guests will stop by to help us celebrate.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> There was a note in the latest D23 e-mail about special packages for the AK 20th and it mentions an anniversary "moment" at the Tree of Life:
> 
> “20th Anniversary FAN Celebration Pass” (costs $20) including the following:
> 
> Reserved viewing for the 20th anniversary moment at the Tree of Life
> 20th Anniversary Commemorative D23 digital photo
> Three FastPasses at Disney’s Animal Kingdom (excluding Pandora – The World of Avatar)
> Reserved viewing for a specified _Rivers of Light_ performance
> D23-exclusive gift created specifically for this event, in partnership with Walt Disney Parks and Resorts
> 
> 
> *VIP* 20th Anniversary FAN Celebration Pass” (costs $275) that includes all of the above listed activities in addition to the following premium experiences:
> 
> VIP Viewing for a _Festival of the Lion King_ performance
> Private Mix and Mingle reception in DinoLand U.S.A.
> Behind-the-Scenes Dinner inside the _Festival of the Lion King_ theater
> Additional D23-exclusive commemorative keepsake
> PLUS, during this commemorative day, Disney’s Animal Kingdom special guests will stop by to help us celebrate.


I’d totally sign up if I was gonna be there. AK is my favorite park.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I’d totally sign up if I was gonna be there. AK is my favorite park.



the regular pas seems like a good deal for only $20.  The VIP one seems cool, but if you get up to even a couple of people that would get pricey .... but I am sure they will all sell out in seconds


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> the regular pas seems like a good deal for only $20.  The VIP one seems cool, but if you get up to even a couple of people that would get pricey .... but I am sure they will all sell out in seconds


I’d even do VIP. I imagine both will sell out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I’d even do VIP. I imagine both will sell out.



as a rather extreme introvert anything labeled as "mix and mingle" gives me heart palpitations so for me I'd largely be paying for the dinner (which, does sound cool - but for $275?)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> as a rather extreme introvert anything labeled as "mix and mingle" gives me heart palpitations so for me I'd largely be paying for the dinner (which, does sound cool - but for $275?)


I am also an introvert but I’d probably still do it. I’m a sucker for AK stuff. I can’t wait to get my AK 20th magicband.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> I am also an introvert but I’d probably still do it. I’m a sucker for AK stuff. I can’t wait to get my AK 20th magicband.


Aren't you an engineering major, @rteetz? Have you heard the joke, "How can you tell when an engineer is an extrovert?"  "He looks at YOUR shoes when he talks with you."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> Aren't you an engineering major, @rteetz? Have you heard the joke, "How can you tell when an engineer is an extrovert?"  "He looks at YOUR shoes when he talks with you."



I am an engineer and also work in insurance (well, actually reinsurance) and we have the same joke about actuaries


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> Aren't you an engineering major, @rteetz? Have you heard the joke, "How can you tell when an engineer is an extrovert?"  "He looks at YOUR shoes when he talks with you."


Was... that’s a long story though...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New shake at Vivoli Gelato

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-leprechauns-wish-available-through-march-31/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney shareholders meeting is today (happening now).

Iger believes bringing in Fox will provide an extraordinary global entertainment company. 

Those in attendance see extended looks at Infinity War, Mary Poppins, and Solo.

Iger mentioned his upcoming book in the Q&A.

Shareholder questions are always interesting and fun...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Saw on Twitter that Volcano Bay single day tickets went up from $67 to $80.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mark Hamill receives his Walk of Fame star today!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Saw on Twitter that Volcano Bay single day tickets went up from $67 to $80.


That's just way too high. 

But from what I understand they have some major overcrowding/closing due to capacity issues so perhaps that's to discourage some guests from purchasing tickets.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Club 33 at MK construction update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photos-club-33-construction-goes-vertical-magic-kingdom/


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Was... that’s a long story though...


Most of us have a similar story.
<----was offered an engineering scholarship, decided I wanted to go for pre-med(while playing hockey and lacrosse). Hockey conflicted with pre-med goals. Long story short, didn't end with pre-med or hockey long term, got a degree in sociology and russian. Thought I'd do federal law enforcement...and they like accounting back grounds. Became an accountant, and oddly enjoyed it, working in a ski resort setting...skipped law enforcement. Then after 18 years took a job in professional auto racing.
Life's funny. Do what you love if you can, and do what you can to pay the bills when you can't. Just keep swimming.


----------



## Mal6586

sachilles said:


> Most of us have a similar story.
> <----was offered an engineering scholarship, decided I wanted to go for pre-med(while playing hockey and lacrosse). Hockey conflicted with pre-med goals. Long story short, didn't end with pre-med or hockey long term, got a degree in sociology and russian. Thought I'd do federal law enforcement...and they like accounting back grounds. Became an accountant, and oddly enjoyed it, working in a ski resort setting...skipped law enforcement. Then after 18 years took a job in professional auto racing.
> Life's funny. Do what you love if you can, and do what you can to pay the bills when you can't. Just keep swimming.


Former aerospace engineering student here... and at Mississippi State (where I went), they call it "Pre-Business" for a reason, which is exactly where I ended up with a management degree when it was all said and done, thinking I'd be a restaurant manager. Now 10 years later, I've settled into life as a supervisor at a medical billing company. Life wouldn't be a very fun journey if it didn't have some twists and turns, now would it?


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Most of us have a similar story.
> <----was offered an engineering scholarship, decided I wanted to go for pre-med(while playing hockey and lacrosse). Hockey conflicted with pre-med goals. Long story short, didn't end with pre-med or hockey long term, got a degree in sociology and russian. Thought I'd do federal law enforcement...and they like accounting back grounds. Became an accountant, and oddly enjoyed it, working in a ski resort setting...skipped law enforcement. Then after 18 years took a job in professional auto racing.
> Life's funny. Do what you love if you can, and do what you can to pay the bills when you can't. Just keep swimming.


That’s true. Civil engineering goal, that school didn’t pan out to be for me. Struggled badly there and was forced into another major. Transferred this past semester and feel better. Just torn between what my next step should be.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at new Disney Cruise Ships!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-artwork-released-for-disney-cruise-lines-upcoming-ships/


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> If I was there on April 22nd I would totally do this.



I would too, but I think DH would frown upon me skipping out on our 20th wedding anniversary cruise



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Saw on Twitter that Volcano Bay single day tickets went up from $67 to $80.



Yikes! That's too high. It's a great park, but that's a big hard to swallow. However, I bet most people have an AP or have the 3 park tickets.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> Was... that’s a long story though...



I was a ChemE major at one point. It wasn’t what I thought or wanted so I switched to chemistry. I was much happier. Now I do something unrelated in pharmaceutical research. 

It happens.


----------



## adear11

Mal6586 said:


> Former aerospace engineering student here... and at Mississippi State (where I went)



Hail State!!

I'm a MSU grad myself. Graduated from the College of Business with a degree in Business Information Systems. 



rteetz said:


> That’s true. Civil engineering goal, that school didn’t pan out to be for me. Struggled badly there and was forced into another major. Transferred this past semester and feel better. Just torn between what my next step should be.



I think that happens to a lot of people. I started out in Computer Science, but that turned out to not be for me. I enjoy programming, but CS was on a whole other level that didn't fit for me.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate Friendship and Beyond During Pixar Fest, April 13 through September 3 at Disneyland Resort


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> That’s true. Civil engineering goal, that school didn’t pan out to be for me. Struggled badly there and was forced into another major. Transferred this past semester and feel better. Just torn between what my next step should be.


My impression from your work here is that you have excellent organizational and leadership skills. Those are valued in all professions.


----------



## sachilles

....we all have that long story, that's why we all like to go hang out in fantasyland every once in a while.

Sort of back on topic.
On our recent visit I was surprised by a few things, after reading so much here.

In hall of presidents, I didn't think the representation of trump was any worse than any of our most recent presidents.
Club 33 is in a really cool spot, I thought it was on the treehouse side of adventureland for some reason. It has great real estate to see the hub/castle, where it is.
I notice the audio on the people mover was modified, removing the Stitch audio when you go through the section by stitch's great escape.
Mobile ordering works great, hit "i'm here" as soon as you see the restaurant.
Tried watching happily ever after from the trains station.....it was a bit of a fail. Could see the castle, but couldn't "feel" the show.
Sorcerors of the magic kingdom, is a good way to add 10 miles a day to your trip(many portals had issues).
Avatar does add a lot of time. Expect at least 1/2 day extra time in AK compared to pre-pandora trips.


----------



## piglet1979

rteetz said:


> That’s true. Civil engineering goal, that school didn’t pan out to be for me. Struggled badly there and was forced into another major. Transferred this past semester and feel better. Just torn between what my next step should be.



I started out at a state school in nursing.  After 1 semester came home and went to our community college.  I stayed in Nursing for that one semester.  Then switched the to Early Childhood education, Business Management and then Office Administration. I got a degree on how to be a secretary.   I swore up and down I was never going to work a desk job.  After working at a daycare until I had my kids I switched to an office job.  I know work with students going to college.  We give out several scholarships to area kids.  You will find what you will want to do.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Live-Action 'Jungle Cruise' Set to Film on Hawaii's Island of Kauai this Summer


----------



## rteetz

*NEWS
*
Darla K. Anderson leaving Pixar Animation

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...oducer-darla-k-anderson-leaving-pixar-1093131

Huge blow for Pixar. She was one rumored to take over for John Lasseter.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at new Disney Cruise Ships!
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-artwork-released-for-disney-cruise-lines-upcoming-ships/


The outside of these ships look really nice. I am very interested to know if the rooms in the "curved" part of the ship will be suites or normal staterooms. If they are normal staterooms, I will definitely want one of those.

I like how Disney just decided to put the word "Disney" instead of hinting at one of the names of the ships. 



rteetz said:


> *NEWS
> *
> Darla K. Anderson leaving Pixar Animation
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...oducer-darla-k-anderson-leaving-pixar-1093131
> 
> Huge blow for Pixar. She was one rumored to take over for John Lasseter.


I find this to be really surprising.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The outside of these ships look really nice. I am very interested to know if the rooms in the "curved" part of the ship will be suites or normal staterooms. If they are normal staterooms, I will definitely want one of those.
> 
> I like how Disney just decided to put the word "Disney" instead of hinting at one of the names of the ships.
> 
> 
> I find this to be really surprising.


As for names, Imagination and Spirit were thrown around a while back. Not sure what else could be in the mix. 

Darla leaving is a surprise and I bet she waited until after the Oscars to make that official so Coco could get its win.


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> That’s true. Civil engineering goal, that school didn’t pan out to be for me. Struggled badly there and was forced into another major. Transferred this past semester and feel better. Just torn between what my next step should be.



As someone who works in higher ed I'm obligated to say (1) where you are at right now is normal and exploring options is a good thing and (2) meeting with an academic advisor and/or someone in career services can really help you think about your options and make you feel better about your choices. Most people don't end up where they start. I started as a Health & Physical Education major, decided I wanted to be a Physical Therapist, shadowed a physical therapist and hated it, and then ended up learning that I could make working in higher ed a career and have been working in higher ed since. Okay...back on topic!


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> As for names, Imagination and Spirit were thrown around a while back. Not sure what else could be in the mix.



Profit


----------



## MissGina5

Disneymom1126 said:


> As someone who works in higher ed I'm obligated to say (1) where you are at right now is normal and exploring options is a good thing and (2) meeting with an academic advisor and/or someone in career services can really help you think about your options and make you feel better about your choices. Most people don't end up where they start. I started as a Health & Physical Education major, decided I wanted to be a Physical Therapist, shadowed a physical therapist and hated it, and then ended up learning that I could make working in higher ed a career and have been working in higher ed since. Okay...back on topic!


Criminal Justice (to be Forensic Scientist) --> Communications --> Public Relations (what my Bachelors is in) --> Librarian


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That’s true. Civil engineering goal, that school didn’t pan out to be for me. Struggled badly there and was forced into another major. Transferred this past semester and feel better. Just torn between what my next step should be.



not to turn the entire thread into "advice for Rteetz" - but I would just say, don't feel you need to rush into your next step, but also don't feel like your next step has to be your final step.  Now is the time to take a chance on something you  really love and see what you can do with it (much easier than when you are 40 and have three kids ... not that I am thinking of anyone in particular) 

and I too have an engineering degree (Computer) and I know do corporate finance.  My wife got her degree in Chemical engineering and did that for a while, but then got sick of corporate life and managed a rock climbing gym, was a vet assistant, and now is an independent merchandiser selling girls dresses.   Lots of time for lots of changes in your life.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The outside of these ships look really nice. I am very interested to know if the rooms in the "curved" part of the ship will be suites or normal staterooms. If they are normal staterooms, I will definitely want one of those.



I could see them being "normal" staterooms - but ones that come with a (significant) surchage .... since Disney loves them some upcharges!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> Profit



I assume one will be the S.S. Iger at this point

The "Disney Upcharge"

The "Disney Special Cupcake"

The "Disney IP"


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

If we're all throwing advice out about college...I would say don't be that relaxed about it. I decided junior year to be a history major and then attend law school.

Which I did, and am now in a job/career track that I hate and don't see any way out of.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume one will be the S.S. Iger at this point
> 
> The "Disney Upcharge"
> 
> The "Disney Special Cupcake"
> 
> The "Disney IP"


Both Iger and Chapek have areas at Castaway Cay.


----------



## rteetz

I appreciate the reassurance or advice from everyone!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Both Iger and Chapek have areas at Castaway Cay.



yeah, we saw those signs when we were there


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I appreciate the reassurance or advice from everyone!


No worries. If you want something you will find a path to it. Most people change majors at least once, twice...I have a few friends that did the tour of Ohio colleges, 5-7 different colleges/majors. They made it through and found their way and so will you.

I have nothing to contribute news-wise, except what's this about the Iger and Chapek having areas at Castaway Cay? I've never heard that.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> No worries. If you want something you will find a path to it. Most people change majors at least once, twice...I have a few friends that did the tour of Ohio colleges, 5-7 different colleges/majors. They made it through and found their way and so will you.
> 
> I have nothing to contribute news-wise, except what's this about the Iger and Chapek having areas at Castaway Cay? I've never heard that.


  

Also Willow Bay is Iger's wife.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> View attachment 307656 View attachment 307657
> 
> Also Willow Bay is Iger's wife.


I learn new things here everyday!


----------



## Carol Jackson

rteetz said:


>


So if they could use the drone technology to fly fighters over Galaxy’s Edge my life would be complete.


----------



## Goofy2015

I am worried any type of dedication ceremony will happen right at park opening. I will be done with the half marathon around 7:30am but with transportation and changing. Probably little chance I get there at park opening. Haven't looked at what time that is, it could be 8am for all I know.

At least I got a FoP fast pass for that day and will try to get an autograph from Joe Rohde. Hopefully they have some rare characters there.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Wow!   This is certainly interesting:

*Disney Shareholders Don’t Endorse Compensation Plan for CEO Robert Iger*

http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/disney-shareholders-push-back-on-ceo-bob-igers-compensation


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


>


I just love that Princess Leia's theme was the music which was used in this video!


----------



## dina444444

crazy4wdw said:


> Wow!   This is certainly interesting:
> 
> *Disney Shareholders Don’t Endorse Compensation Plan for CEO Robert Iger*
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/disney...eo-robert-igers-compensation-plans-1520533052


Article is behind a paywall.


----------



## jtwibih

crazy4wdw said:


> Wow!   This is certainly interesting:
> 
> *Disney Shareholders Don’t Endorse Compensation Plan for CEO Robert Iger*
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/disney...eo-robert-igers-compensation-plans-1520533052



That’s awesome. I couldn’t read the whole article though so I wasn’t able to see the “why” behind it.


----------



## Iowamomof4

crazy4wdw said:


> I just love that Princess Leia's theme was the music which was used in this video!



I wondered if anyone else noticed that!


----------



## crazy4wdw

dina444444 said:


> Article is behind a paywall.



Sorry, I was initially able to read the article, however now I receive the same.

Here's a similar article:  http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/disney-shareholders-push-back-on-ceo-bob-igers-compensation


----------



## dina444444

crazy4wdw said:


> Sorry, I was initially able to read the article, however now I receive the same.
> 
> Here's a similar article:  http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/disney-shareholders-push-back-on-ceo-bob-igers-compensation


WSJ is usually free for one or two visits here and there then it all goes behind the paywall.


----------



## Sweettears

crazy4wdw said:


> Wow!   This is certainly interesting:
> 
> *Disney Shareholders Don’t Endorse Compensation Plan for CEO Robert Iger*
> 
> http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/disney-shareholders-push-back-on-ceo-bob-igers-compensation


While the implications are of interest, these votes are non binding and won’t make much difference.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> I appreciate the reassurance or advice from everyone!


Hey @rteetz...I'd just give up on college - maybe pursue a job at Arbys.  I hear they "have the meats"!  Just providing a valuable counterpoint...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Michael Smith leaving SportsCenter

https://sports.yahoo.com/espns-mich...rts&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> I appreciate the reassurance or advice from everyone!



In the end, you may end up going full circle. I went to college as pre-vet, realized I didn't want to deal with pet owners. Went to graduate school in forensic science instead, got my masters, had to pay the bills and took a job as a lab tech, went back to school to get my masters in veterinary microbiology, and now work in regulatory affairs for veterinary vaccines. So I didn't become a veterinarian, but I still work in the field, but just took a round about way to get there.
And when I was in undergrad, I didn't even know the job I have now existed, yet I love the job I have.

However, if I had known sooner that the USDA has a plant genetics research lab at Living with the Land, I may have chosen a different career path to work at WDW


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> In the end, you may end up going full circle. I went to college as pre-vet, realized I didn't want to deal with pet owners. Went to graduate school in forensic science instead, got my masters, had to pay the bills and took a job as a lab tech, went back to school to get my masters in veterinary microbiology, and now work in regulatory affairs for veterinary vaccines. So I didn't become a veterinarian, but I still work in the field, but just took a round about way to get there.
> And when I was in undergrad, I didn't even know the job I have now existed, yet I love the job I have.
> 
> However, if I had known sooner that the USDA has a plant genetics research lab at Living with the Land, I may have chosen a different career path to work at WDW



Those are great points - in nearly every field there are so many different jobs that if you have the interest and get the background you can find “your spot” - and it might not be the stereotypical one or the one you thought you wanted


----------



## Capang

We should rename this thread. News round up and academic advising, which is one of my unused degrees...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
The third original song from Frozen: The Broadway Musical has been released. The song released this week is called "Dangerous to Dream." This song is performed by Caissie Levy (originating the role of Elsa on Broadway) and the Company.

The final song that will be released will come out next Friday (March 16th) before Frozen officially opens on Broadway on March 22, 2018.


----------



## FencerGirl

rteetz said:


> That’s true. Civil engineering goal, that school didn’t pan out to be for me. Struggled badly there and was forced into another major. Transferred this past semester and feel better. Just torn between what my next step should be.



I'm a Civil Engineer. If you're still considering it, feel free to PM with questions, comments, bad jokes, etc.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
CMs in AK will get new costumes for the 20th anniversary of the park 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/cast-members-to-wear-new-costumes-for.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
REVIEW: New Magic Kingdom Menus (Pinocchio, Harbour House, Cosmic Ray’s) and Sonny Eclipse Gets His Own Dessert


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Tron Roller Coaster Construction Site Prep Nearly Complete at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pyro test to happen March 10th at Magic Kingdom 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/brief-pyro-test-scheduled-to-take-place.html?m=1


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Tron Roller Coaster Construction Site Prep Nearly Complete at Magic Kingdom


I was surprised how little of this is actually visible from inside the MK. You really couldn't see much of the clearing from the smoking path or the train, and I was looking hard. It's obviously cleared out back there, but they've left a few trees along the fence line obscuring a lot of what is going on there. I thought it would be more obvious. It was much easier to see via the monorail.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> REVIEW: New Magic Kingdom Menus (Pinocchio, Harbour House, Cosmic Ray’s) and Sonny Eclipse Gets His Own Dessert



Sonny Eclipse yeah!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jtwibih said:


> That’s awesome. I couldn’t read the whole article though so I wasn’t able to see the “why” behind it.


Not sure why it’s “awesome”... I know some here love to dis Iger but massive investments are now being made in parks, and:

_“Disney’s total shareholder return since Mr. Iger was named CEO in 2005 has been 416%, compared to 190% for the S&P 500, according to The Wall Street Journal Market Data Group.”_​
I’d be interested to hear the true reasoning behind it. It was close, btw: 52% against vote. The article cites nothing but some really vague opinion of an advisory firm... and I’d venture a guess that they would be true of Iger’s comp all along, and that of many CEOs out there:

_“ISS and Glass, Lewis & Co., the second biggest proxy advisory firm, had recom-mended Disney shareholders vote against the say-on-pay resolution. ISS had said in its report that “the substantial payments to Bob Iger, in connection with his contract extension and the upcoming 21st Century Fox merger, are concerning” and that the equity award in his contract extension, “while primarily performance-based, is tied to fairly nonrigorous goals.””_​


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Not sure why it’s “awesome”... I know some here love to dis Iger but massive investments are now being made in parks, and:
> 
> _“Disney’s total shareholder return since Mr. Iger was named CEO in 2005 has been 416%, compared to 190% for the S&P 500, according to The Wall Street Journal Market Data Group.”_​
> I’d be interested to hear the true reasoning behind it. It was close, btw: 52% against vote. The article cites nothing but some really vague opinion of an advisory firm... and I’d venture a guess that they would be true of Iger’s comp all along, and that of many CEOs out there:
> 
> _“ISS and Glass, Lewis & Co., the second biggest proxy advisory firm, had recom-mended Disney shareholders vote against the say-on-pay resolution. ISS had said in its report that “the substantial payments to Bob Iger, in connection with his contract extension and the upcoming 21st Century Fox merger, are concerning” and that the equity award in his contract extension, “while primarily performance-based, is tied to fairly nonrigorous goals.””_​


Well they are in the midst of union negotiations so I’m thinking maybe some shareholders may have thought about that in voting. It’s not like Iger isn’t getting paid either. He’s doing quite well.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Well they are in the midst of union negotiations so I’m thinking maybe some shareholders may have thought about that in voting. It’s not like Iger isn’t getting paid either. He’s doing quite well.


Indeed! I’m not worried about him!  I don’t get the ire he draws from some, though. 

Union impact — that makes sense — forgot about that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Not sure why it’s “awesome”... I know some here love to dis Iger but massive investments are now being made in parks, and:
> 
> _“Disney’s total shareholder return since Mr. Iger was named CEO in 2005 has been 416%, compared to 190% for the S&P 500, according to The Wall Street Journal Market Data Group.”_​
> I’d be interested to hear the true reasoning behind it. It was close, btw: 52% against vote. The article cites nothing but some really vague opinion of an advisory firm... and I’d venture a guess that they would be true of Iger’s comp all along, and that of many CEOs out there:
> 
> _“ISS and Glass, Lewis & Co., the second biggest proxy advisory firm, had recom-mended Disney shareholders vote against the say-on-pay resolution. ISS had said in its report that “the substantial payments to Bob Iger, in connection with his contract extension and the upcoming 21st Century Fox merger, are concerning” and that the equity award in his contract extension, “while primarily performance-based, is tied to fairly nonrigorous goals.””_​




Pretty sure any advice from an advisorial firm to shareholders like that is concern about return to the shareholders going forward (especially after the huge capital layout for FOX) and not really about wanting more pay to the front-line CMs


----------



## Lee Matthews

Igor has made awesome purchases with Fox, Marvel etc but Disney needs to stop now on the buyouts. They have enough to work with.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Irish Poutine Returns to the Menu at The Daily Poutine in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Files Patent to Adjust Your Ride Path Depending on How Scared You Are


----------



## rteetz

*News*

A Sneak Peek of Voodoo Doughnut


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Raglan Road Mighty St. Patrick's Festival 2018 gets underway at Disney Springs March 16-18


----------



## rteetz

*News*

World of Color at Disney California Adventure Going Dark for 1.5 Months to Accommodate PIXAR Pier Construction


----------



## rteetz

*News*

7 Must-Do’s This Spring at Shanghai Disney Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   PHOTOS: SeaWorld and Other Facilities Come Together to Rehabilitate Manatees


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> World of Color at Disney California Adventure Going Dark for 1.5 Months to Accommodate PIXAR Pier Construction



Wow, I am glad that I decided to do the Dessert Party for World of Color on the 12th.  I am curious to know what is being done here to cause World of Color to go dark for that time.  Maybe they are needing to get into the water area???


----------



## dina444444

wnwardii said:


> Wow, I am glad that I decided to do the Dessert Party for World of Color on the 12th.  I am curious to know what is being done here to cause World of Color to go dark for that time.  Maybe they are needing to get into the water area???


The launch for the rollercoaster is over the water.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look at the Pixar Fest Snacks and Treats


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland Update

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photo-rep...acks-splash-mountain-happy-birthday-indy-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Full Menu for Rapunzel's Royal Table, Opening Tonight on the Disney Magic


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Full Menu for Rapunzel's Royal Table, Opening Tonight on the Disney Magic



I am interested to see how this new restaurant is received - if they do half as good a job as they did with Tiana's it will be very populer


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pretty sure any advice from an advisorial firm to shareholders like that is *concern about return to the shareholders going forward* (especially after the huge capital layout for FOX) and not really about wanting more pay to the front-line CMs


As a general rule, I agree that *this* is what they are saying.  Doesn't feel much more substantiated now than it would have been at many other times during Iger's tenure (economic downturn, buying major IP like SW & Marvel, etc.), though.  Feels like it would have to be something else, and "politics" surrounding union negotiations are a "something else".  That said, I have no idea how common it is for the timing of such negotiations and this vote on comp to be aligned.  Maybe that happens all the time as well! 

ETA: And honestly, unless they think this thing is going to be an epic fail, each of Iger's acquisitions clearly aimed at a feasible way to strengthen the company and the brand, and thus ultimately increase shareholder value.  Is the advisory firm really concerned that the delta on Iger's salary will really decrease shareholder value?  Seems odd.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> As a general rule, I agree that *this* is what they are saying.  Doesn't feel much more substantiated now than it would have been at many other times during Iger's tenure (economic downturn, buying major IP like SW & Marvel, etc.), though.  Feels like it would have to be something else, and "politics" surrounding union negotiations are a "something else".  That said, I have no idea how common it is for the timing of such negotiations and this vote on comp to be aligned.  Maybe that happens all the time as well!
> 
> ETA: And honestly, unless they think this thing is going to be an epic fail, each of Iger's acquisitions clearly aimed at a feasible way to strengthen the company and the brand, and thus ultimately increase shareholder value.  Is the advisory firm really concerned that the delta on Iger's salary will really decrease shareholder value?  Seems odd.



It could be that with the timing of the union negotiations and the protesting and stuff that this advisories form those that this was the chance to do something and “show their clout”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Pixar themed kids club coming to the Contemporary

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...nce-coming-to-disneys-contemporary-resort.htm


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> It could be that with the timing of the union negotiations and the protesting and stuff that this advisories form those that this was the chance to do something and “show their clout”


I haven’t seen the form but is this actually coming from an advisory firm or is this an advisory vote?  SEC rules dictate the a non-binding vote be taken on CEO salary but the company is not obligated to go further.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Parks blog post on that new Kids Club type experience at the Contemporary 

New Pixar-Themed Immersive Children’s Experience Debuts April 13 at Disney’s Contemporary Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sneak Peek at Limited-Time Food and Merchandise for Pixar Fest at Disneyland Resort


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> It could be that with the timing of the union negotiations and the protesting and stuff that this advisories form those that this was the chance to do something and “show their clout”


That was my thought after @rteetz mentioned the union negotiations. Could be 100% wrong.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Sweettears said:


> I haven’t seen the form but is this actually coming from an advisory firm or is this an advisory vote?  SEC rules dictate the a non-binding vote be taken on CEO salary but the company is not obligated to go further.


Non binding vote — exactly. Proxy advisory firm weighed in encouraging a no vote.

_ISS and Glass, Lewis & Co., the second biggest proxy advisory firm, had recommended Disney shareholders vote against the say-on-pay resolution. ISS had said in its report that “the substantial payments to Bob Iger, in connection with his contract extension and the upcoming 21st Century Fox merger, are concerning” and that the equity award in his contract extension, “while primarily performance-based, is tied to fairly nonrigorous goals.”_​


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Sneak Peek at Limited-Time Food and Merchandise for Pixar Fest at Disneyland Resort



I’m so excited I’ll be in Disneyland this summer for Pixar Fest and it’s my first ever visit to Disneyland!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Will there be problems with Jim Pitaro heading ESPN?

will-jimmy-pitaro-be-out-of-his-league-at-espn-1202722515


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Pixar themed kids club coming to the Contemporary
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...nce-coming-to-disneys-contemporary-resort.htm



Now THIS is an interesting piece of news.  They are closing the existing kids clubs this summer. Those would run like $15 an hour but you weren't required to stay the whole time. This one seems to be set up to be a flat fee for the entire 4.5 hours. by calling it a pilot program, it likely means that if it's a bit, they will reopen the other kids clubs with this style of kid care. This is good news for parents that want a night out.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

********** said:


> Now THIS is an interesting piece of news.  They are closing the existing kids clubs this summer. Those would run like $15 an hour but you weren't required to stay the whole time. This one seems to be set up to be a flat fee for the entire 4.5 hours. by calling it a pilot program, it likely means that if it's a bit, they will reopen the other kids clubs with this style of kid care. This is good news for parents that want a night out.




I think two of the kids clubs had already been charging a flat rate. Lilo’s and the one at Beach Club? The addition of characters/immersion might make it more palatable to those who didn’t think it was worth the expense before. This is definitely good news, though.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Parks blog post on that new Kids Club type experience at the Contemporary
> 
> New Pixar-Themed Immersive Children’s Experience Debuts April 13 at Disney’s Contemporary Resort


We had planned to use the one at WL before it closed for good and may still try the one at Poly before it closes this summer. I'd love for them to reopen these somehow. After a week or so in a tiny room we all need a break from each other lol


----------



## skier_pete

Capang said:


> We had planned to use the one at WL before it closed for good and may still try the one at Poly before it closes this summer. I'd love for them to reopen these somehow. After a week or so in a tiny room we all need a break from each other lol



If you are at WL again there are direct boats to the Contemporary so you could try out this new one. I don't have a young child anymore, but I support that they should have these programs - so I want to see it succeed.


----------



## Capang

********** said:


> If you are at WL again there are direct boats to the Contemporary so you could try out this new one. I don't have a young child anymore, but I support that they should have these programs - so I want to see it succeed.


That's what I was thinking, thanks! We bought at CCV since we love WL so much so as long as they keep it running I'm sure we will give it a try. We were bummed when we heard they wouldn't reopen Cub's Den ( I think that was it, I'm really bad at names and titles).


----------



## adear11

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> I think two of the kids clubs had already been charging a flat rate. Lilo’s and the one at Beach Club?



I don't know about Lilo's, but the Sandcastle Club at Beach Club was charging a flat fee for the entire evening. Granted, I haven't been since April of 2016, but at that time they were charging a $55 flat fee per child. And I may not be remembering correctly, but I believe Capt. Hook made an appearance at some point during the evening.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

MissGina5 said:


> Criminal Justice (to be Forensic Scientist) --> Communications --> Public Relations (what my Bachelors is in) --> Librarian



I'm a librarian too!


----------



## skier_pete

adear11 said:


> I don't know about Lilo's, but the Sandcastle Club at Beach Club was charging a flat fee for the entire evening. Granted, I haven't been since April of 2016, but at that time they were charging a $55 flat fee per child. And I may not be remembering correctly, but I believe Capt. Hook made an appearance at some point during the evening.



Well, shows how long since we used it. In August 2015 it was by the hour, but I think a minimum of 2 hours. We put our daughter in the Beach Club one twice because she enjoyed it so much the first time. Both times there were only like 3 kids though. I don't remember characters coming in though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More Siemens signage removed 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/photos-siemens-signage-removed-from-spaceship-earth/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Temporary bakery added to Norway during Kringla refurb

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/midnattsol-bakeri-opens-at-epcot-during.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wonders of Life roof refurb continues 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/photos-wonders-of-life-pavilion-roof-refurbishment/


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> REVIEW: New Magic Kingdom Menus (Pinocchio, Harbour House, Cosmic Ray’s) and Sonny Eclipse Gets His Own Dessert



So bummed they got rid if the broccoli chicken salad at CHH. Maybe I’ll try the wedge next week.


Yeah! We are at Universal right now!



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> A Sneak Peek of Voodoo Doughnut



It’s not imminently opening. Still under construction



BigRed98 said:


> I’m so excited I’ll be in Disneyland this summer for Pixar Fest and it’s my first ever visit to Disneyland!



Us too. For summer. 2nd visit to DLR.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Temporary bakery added to Norway during Kringla refurb
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/midnattsol-bakeri-opens-at-epcot-during.html?m=1



I was worried there wouldn’t be anywhere to get school bread and Viking coffee. This is a big relief. Really


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Black Panther' Hits $1 Billion in Global Box Office Sales


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line Begins Replacing Do Not Disturb Signs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Contemporary Resort Holding Easter Sunday Religious Services


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dream Boutique at DTD Anaheim is closing March 18th

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/the-dream-boutique-at-downtown-disney-closing-on-march-18/


----------



## dlavender

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> I think two of the kids clubs had already been charging a flat rate. Lilo’s and the one at Beach Club? The addition of characters/immersion might make it more palatable to those who didn’t think it was worth the expense before. This is definitely good news, though.



Yeah, I know Lilo was a flat rate last October.

And so was the Beach Club two years ago.


----------



## mikepizzo

LoganBrown1990 said:


> I'm a librarian too!



Shhhhhh...please keep your voice down 



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 'Black Panther' Hits $1 Billion in Global Box Office Sales



I took a look at Box Office Mojo because I wanted to see where Black Panther ranked among other Buena Vista distributed movies.  Currently it's fourth, right under The Last Jedi. 

I also had no idea that The Force Awakens broke $2 billion world wide.  While The Last Jedi _only_ made $1.3 billion worldwide, and Rouge One just squeaked passed the $1 billion mark, it will be interesting to see the box office results for that dumpster fire of a production Solo.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


>


The Alien one is kinda cool with how the pupils move.
Slinky Dog is... uh... really lazy.


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> The Alien one is kinda cool with how the pupils move.
> Slinky Dog is... uh... really lazy.


Yeah the slinky one is weird...


----------



## Pawpsicle

rteetz said:


>



That time when I wasted a minute and a half of my life watching a video of someone shaking a headband.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wheezy has been installed at TSL

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photo-wheezy-statue-installed-at-toy-story-land-walt-disney-world/


----------



## countrymommy

Pawpsicle said:


> That time when I wasted a minute and a half of my life watching a video of someone shaking a headband.



Lol! I kept waiting for something more to happen and then felt dumb for watching it


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

countrymommy said:


> Lol! I kept waiting for something more to happen and then felt dumb for watching it


I got bored right away and fast forwarded... saw that it was the same all the way through, then rolled my eyes.  

Perhaps I’m a tad cranky after finding out that W&D registration is postponed. Again.


----------



## Capang

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I got bored right away and fast forwarded... saw that it was the same all the way through, then rolled my eyes.
> 
> *Perhaps I’m a tad cranky after finding out that W&D registration is postponed. Again.*


You and me both.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



includes a bit of walking around Toy Story Land too - looks cool, and quite a bit of detail with Tinker Toy parts, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



I can see those headbands being pretty popular


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



maybe I am spoiled by Happily Ever After, but it seems a bit hard to make out some of the Castle Projections (maybe just the angle or something though).  The buildings on Main St. look great though!


----------



## dina444444

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland Resort Update – Flying Through Star Wars Land


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon Water Park to Begin After Hours, Nighttime Hard-Ticket Event


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon Water Park to Begin After Hours, Nighttime Hard-Ticket Event



That's pretty cool - though obviously fits with the trend of Disney trying to get two tickets paid per day

Will they have dedicated buses running for this or will you still need to change at Animal Kingdom ... I mean, as if it wasn't awkward enough to be waiting at AK in your bathing suit, seems it would be even worse if it is midnight!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Will they have dedicated buses running for this or will you still need to change at Animal Kingdom ... I mean, as if it wasn't awkward enough to be waiting at AK in your bathing suit, seems it would be even worse if it is midnight!


Yeah that could be interesting.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


>



I bet these will be very popular.



rteetz said:


>



I kind of think the carousel animals are uninspired. I will miss the under the sea creatures.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon Water Park to Begin After Hours, Nighttime Hard-Ticket Event



I love night swimming. 

It is actually getting kind of laughable how much Disney is trying to milk more money out of people.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I kind of think the carousel animals are uninspired. I will miss the under the sea creatures.



I agree - unless I am missing something, they just seem like random animals.  Assuming that is the case, that is a shame as there are so many characters in Toy Story (1-3) that could have been used.  Much more fun to ride Slinky Dog or Mr Potato Head or whatever than a random creature, right?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - unless I am missing something, they just seem like random animals.  Assuming that is the case, that is a shame as there are so many characters in Toy Story (1-3) that could have been used.  Much more fun to ride Slinky Dog or Mr Potato Head or whatever than a random creature, right?



I admit, I just glanced at the video, but aren't these the different prize animals from Toy Story Midway Mania?

I agree with you, I much rather would have liked to ride bullseye, slinky could actually be stretched out and have two riders. They could have gone a lot different (better) ways with that.

Kind of looks like something they slapped together in a few months so they could tell locals there was something new in DCA to pull visitors from the very over crowded DL park...hmm...


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wheezy has been installed at TSL
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photo-wheezy-statue-installed-at-toy-story-land-walt-disney-world/



That’s the spot I was wondering if there going to be putting something there and they are!!! A nice touch!!!


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Themed Eateries announced for Pixar Pier! 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photos-th...d-for-pixar-pier-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## MommaBerd

I agree that the carousel animals seemed very random, but @OhioStateBuckeye - you made a great observation that they are the “prizes.”


----------



## BigRed98

MommaBerd said:


> I agree that the carousel animals seemed very random, but @OhioStateBuckeye - you made a great observation that they are the “prizes.”



There also the animals from woody’s round up from Toy Story 2. I actually like the carousel idea a lot.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UP! A Great Bird Adventure will Offer Fastpass+


----------



## PxyShan

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Themed Eateries announced for Pixar Pier!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photos-th...d-for-pixar-pier-disney-california-adventure/



Oh boy - anyone else cringing at these? I know it fits with the theme of the Pier I guess, but I feel like they've maybe taken the stands a little too far in the cheesy department...


----------



## BigRed98

PxyShan said:


> Oh boy - anyone else cringing at these? I know it fits with the theme of the Pier I guess, but I feel like they've maybe taken the stands a little too far in the cheesy department...



Actually, I like it a lot. I think there very fun.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I admit, I just glanced at the video, but aren't these the different prize animals from Toy Story Midway Mania?
> 
> I agree with you, I much rather would have liked to ride bullseye, slinky could actually be stretched out and have two riders. They could have gone a lot different (better) ways with that.
> 
> Kind of looks like something they slapped together in a few months so they could tell locals there was something new in DCA to pull visitors from the very over crowded DL park...hmm...



I think you are right that it is the prizes from TSMM - good call!  Guess fits into the theme of a pier too and the carnival games, etc.... still think would be more fun to ride the Toy Story Toys that I know and love/tolerate


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland’s pirates closes April 23rd for its refurb 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneylands-pirates-of-the-caribbean-closed-starting-april-23rd/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has begun production on Artemis Fowl

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/disney-has-begun-production-on-kenneth-branaghs-artemis-fowl/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon Water Park to Begin After Hours, Nighttime Hard-Ticket Event



You know I am a big time hater of these hard ticket events - but this isn't a terrible idea. If you don't already have a water park pass - it's actually a slightly cheaper option than a full day water park pass. And 4 hours at a water park is probably more than enough time. Finally - it doesn't really disrupt anyone's opportunity to go to the park for regular hours - to me the breaking point for when I really dislike hard ticket events - my biggest complaint about the MNSSHP and MVMCP is that they occupy 4 nights a week, limiting the opportunities to go MK in the evening, AND during that time they don't keep the other parks open later to make up for it.

It's really only a good option in the summer when it's still so warm in the evening though - the problem with water parks is that if it is the least bit cool it can be unpleasant, definitely can't do this all year. 

I could see doing this as an alternative to the normal water park day on a trip - but maybe just a one time thing. The water parks to me are the one chance at Disney to not feel like a in a constant state of perspiration soaked discomfort, so I prefer to spend the day at the water parks and go to the regular parks in the evening. And right now I have a Platinum AP so even if this is an Option in August I won't be paying it.


----------



## Mrs Geek

********** said:


> You know I am a big time hater of these hard ticket events - but this isn't a terrible idea. If you don't already have a water park pass - it's actually a slightly cheaper option than a full day water park pass. And 4 hours at a water park is probably more than enough time.



You know, I'm wondering- how does EMM, the Halloween Party, the Christmas Party, and/or the other "after hours" events compare to regular park tickets?  Are they cheaper than a full day?  I know for MNSSHP and MVMCP you can get into the park at 4pm and stay until midnight- so that ticket is an 8 hour day in the park; at what point does it start to look attractive to come for a week but only buy, oh, 2, maybe 3 actual tickets and rely on party/event tickets for the rest of the week?  If they start doing hard ticket events in every park, do you think there might be people- particularly night owls- who might do events only rather than all-day touring?  Makes you wonder...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think you are right that it is the prizes from TSMM - good call!  Guess fits into the theme of a pier too and the carnival games, etc.... still think would be more fun to ride the Toy Story Toys that I know and love/tolerate



Just out of curiosity...which toys do you just tolerate?


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> You know I am a big time hater of these hard ticket events - but this isn't a terrible idea. If you don't already have a water park pass - it's actually a slightly cheaper option than a full day water park pass. And 4 hours at a water park is probably more than enough time. Finally - it doesn't really disrupt anyone's opportunity to go to the park for regular hours - to me the breaking point for when I really dislike hard ticket events - my biggest complaint about the MNSSHP and MVMCP is that they occupy 4 nights a week, limiting the opportunities to go MK in the evening, AND during that time they don't keep the other parks open later to make up for it.
> 
> It's really only a good option in the summer when it's still so warm in the evening though - the problem with water parks is that if it is the least bit cool it can be unpleasant, definitely can't do this all year.
> 
> I could see doing this as an alternative to the normal water park day on a trip - but maybe just a one time thing. The water parks to me are the one chance at Disney to not feel like a in a constant state of perspiration soaked discomfort, so I prefer to spend the day at the water parks and go to the regular parks in the evening. And right now I have a Platinum AP so even if this is an Option in August I won't be paying it.


If I was on a longer trip 7 days or more I would probably do this to not take away so much from my park days. I like the Disney water parks but I always feel I could be spending my time better if I spent a day at the water parks.


----------



## rteetz

Mrs Geek said:


> You know, I'm wondering- how does EMM, the Halloween Party, the Christmas Party, and/or the other "after hours" events compare to regular park tickets?  Are they cheaper than a full day?  I know for MNSSHP and MVMCP you can get into the park at 4pm and stay until midnight- so that ticket is an 8 hour day in the park; at what point does it start to look attractive to come for a week but only buy, oh, 2, maybe 3 actual tickets and rely on party/event tickets for the rest of the week?  If they start doing hard ticket events in every park, do you think there might be people- particularly night owls- who might do events only rather than all-day touring?  Makes you wonder...


The parties have tiered pricing so if you go say on Halloween it’s more expensive than if you go in August. I believe the highest priced party ticket is comparable to a one day park ticket.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Themed Eateries announced for Pixar Pier!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photos-th...d-for-pixar-pier-disney-california-adventure/



I like the thought of those, I just wish so much wasn't from Toy Story. 

So they have the midway mania, the carousel, most of these little food stands and the characters will probably remain the same (Buzz and Woody). If it's not that, we seem to have the Incredibles and Monster's Inc.

I know Toy Story is popular but so are many of the other Pixar movies. At least they threw Inside Out a bone and they got a food stand.

They could have given Buy and Large a drink stand.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mrs Geek said:


> You know, I'm wondering- how does EMM, the Halloween Party, the Christmas Party, and/or the other "after hours" events compare to regular park tickets?  Are they cheaper than a full day?  I know for MNSSHP and MVMCP you can get into the park at 4pm and stay until midnight- so that ticket is an 8 hour day in the park; at what point does it start to look attractive to come for a week but only buy, oh, 2, maybe 3 actual tickets and rely on party/event tickets for the rest of the week?  If they start doing hard ticket events in every park, do you think there might be people- particularly night owls- who might do events only rather than all-day touring?  Makes you wonder...



That would be a good idea for night owls (event tickets), except the day tickets go lower in price the more days you buy. So buying a 5 day park ticket would be cheaper than 5 days of night/event tickets.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just out of curiosity...which toys do you just tolerate?



well, Lenny the Binoculars is a tad creepy ... plus, of course, Roly Poly Clown since everyone hates clowns


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I like the thought of those, I just wish so much wasn't from Toy Story.
> 
> So they have the midway mania, the carousel, most of these little food stands and the characters will probably remain the same (Buzz and Woody). If it's not that, we seem to have the Incredibles and Monster's Inc.
> 
> I know Toy Story is popular but so are many of the other Pixar movies. At least they threw Inside Out a bone and they got a food stand.
> 
> They could have given Buy and Large a drink stand.


Still so weird in terms of theming. Someone brought up on Twitter Anger and hot dogs. How do they go together? Anger talked about pizza in the film but not hot dogs. 

I just feel Pixar Pier could have been better executed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I like the thought of those, I just wish so much wasn't from Toy Story.
> 
> So they have the midway mania, the carousel, most of these little food stands and the characters will probably remain the same (Buzz and Woody). If it's not that, we seem to have the Incredibles and Monster's Inc.
> 
> I know Toy Story is popular but so are many of the other Pixar movies. At least they threw Inside Out a bone and they got a food stand.
> 
> They could have given Buy and Large a drink stand.




I like a lot of those, but what does Anger have to do with Hot Dogs?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Still so weird in terms of theming. Someone brought up on Twitter Anger and hot dogs. How do they go together? Anger talked about pizza in the film but not hot dogs.
> 
> I just feel Pixar Pier could have been better executed.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I like a lot of those, but what does Anger have to do with Hot Dogs?



I think it has to do with spice, if it is very spicy it can be represented by flames...so yeah. Connection?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, Lenny the Binoculars is a tad creepy ... plus, of course, Roly Poly Clown since everyone hates clowns



Poor clown guy. Didn't stand a chance in today's IT world.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Still so weird in terms of theming. Someone brought up on Twitter Anger and hot dogs. How do they go together? Anger talked about pizza in the film but not hot dogs.
> 
> I just feel Pixar Pier could have been better executed.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I like a lot of those, but what does Anger have to do with Hot Dogs?



Is this going to be where the corn dog castle is?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think it has to do with spice, if it is very spicy it can be represented by flames...so yeah. Connection?



I guess - just feels forced.  Be one thing if it was even a buffalo wing stand or some food that is known for being spicy.  

Feels like there were other food options featured in other Pixar movies that could be used instead.  Oh well


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Is this going to be where the corn dog castle is?


I thought that was staying. I’m not sure. Some of paradise Pier is stay and some isn’t which makes it even worse of thematically.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> I thought that was staying. I’m not sure. Some of paradise Pier is stay and some isn’t which makes it even worse of thematically.


Corn dog castle is in the section that’s staying.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Still so weird in terms of theming. Someone brought up on Twitter Anger and hot dogs. How do they go together? Anger talked about pizza in the film but not hot dogs.
> 
> I just feel Pixar Pier could have been better executed.



Of course it could have. I'd like to know how long the imagineers were given to put this concept together. I bet it wasn't long, and I bet the budget was very limited.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Of course it could have. I'd like to know how long the imagineers were given to put this concept together. I bet it wasn't long, and I bet the budget was very limited.


Quick and cheap definitely fits this.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The 2018 Epcot International Food & Wine Festival Brings 75 Days of Fall Fun Aug. 30 – Nov. 12


----------



## skier_pete

Mrs Geek said:


> You know, I'm wondering- how does EMM, the Halloween Party, the Christmas Party, and/or the other "after hours" events compare to regular park tickets?  Are they cheaper than a full day?  I know for MNSSHP and MVMCP you can get into the park at 4pm and stay until midnight- so that ticket is an 8 hour day in the park; at what point does it start to look attractive to come for a week but only buy, oh, 2, maybe 3 actual tickets and rely on party/event tickets for the rest of the week?  If they start doing hard ticket events in every park, do you think there might be people- particularly night owls- who might do events only rather than all-day touring?  Makes you wonder...



It hard to compare Apples to Apples here. Yes, they are cheaper than a single day ticket (which runs >$100 now). But if you buy a 7-day park pass, it will run you about $50-60 a day, while the Halloween/Christmas party will run you $75-110 for the night. In my case (not normal example) we bought an AP that we will get roughly 25 days out of, so paying roughly $22 a day.  I don't think you buy the hard ticket events because they are economical though - you buy it for the upgraded experience. (My experience with the parties are the experience isn't an upgrade - which is why avoid them.)


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The 2018 Epcot International Food & Wine Festival Brings 75 Days of Fall Fun Aug. 30 – Nov. 12



Well those dates pretty much mimic last year. It means we are indeed there for the festival twice. I'm a little scared to go on opening day though - planning to go on the 1st and 2nd of September and the 20th-24th of October. (Not complaining at all that we will be at Beach Club for the first stay and Boardwalk for the 2nd. Yay DVC!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Well those dates pretty much mimic last year. It means we are indeed there for the festival twice. I'm a little scared to go on opening day though - planning to go on the 1st and 2nd of September and the 20th-24th of October. (Not complaining at all that we will be at Beach Club for the first stay and Boardwalk for the 2nd. Yay DVC!)



We are likely going to be there through the 1st of September - trying to decide now if better to go opening day (Thurs, the 30th) or the 2nd day, which is a Friday.  I know opening day will be a bit nutty but thought it might be fun to be there with all of the podcasters and stuff that will be filming I am sure


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney auditioning improv actors for new summer offering

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...for-improv-actors-for-new-summer-offering.htm


----------



## Fantasia79

Totally parallel dates.  Hope Christmas parts lines up as well!


----------



## Keels

BigRed98 said:


> Is this going to be where the corn dog castle is?



I'm pretty sure this is the hot dog stand that was across from the entrance to TSMM.


----------



## dina444444

Keels said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the hot dog stand that was across from the entrance to TSMM.


I think that’s where the chicken place is going. I think this is going to be down by the swings / old Maliboomer area.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Disney's Blizzard Beach Closed March 13-14 Due to Cold Weather


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

   PHOTOS: New Ramps Continue to Take Shape Near Hollywood Studios


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland’s pirates closes April 23rd for its refurb
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneylands-pirates-of-the-caribbean-closed-starting-april-23rd/


I am so mad about this! I’m happy I got to see the Auction Scene at WDW on its final day. I’m just still upset that it is being changed at Disneyland!


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Pixar themed kids club coming to the Contemporary
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...nce-coming-to-disneys-contemporary-resort.htm


 My sister just got hired at the Contemporary for resort programs!!!!


----------



## kungaloosh22

********** said:


> You know I am a big time hater of these hard ticket events - but this isn't a terrible idea. If you don't already have a water park pass - it's actually a slightly cheaper option than a full day water park pass. And 4 hours at a water park is probably more than enough time.



Probably my favorite Typhoon Lagoon visit was a summer evening, 2008. I think this was a PM extra hours thing, so no upcharge. It wasn't crowded at all, weather was perfect, and floating around the river was pure magic. Added bonus: no fuss with the sunscreen, or concern about when to reapply. (I'm a pale redhead. Sunscreen rules my life.)

So I'd totally go for this event! Except I won't, because we have 10-day non-expiring Park Hopper Plus tickets, and mine still has 10 water park entitlements left.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Still so weird in terms of theming. Someone brought up on Twitter Anger and hot dogs. How do they go together? Anger talked about pizza in the film but not hot dogs.
> 
> I just feel Pixar Pier could have been better executed.


I think Pixar deserved an entire dedicated area from scratch. Granted, I know DCA has space issues and they had the infrastructure in place, but the whole thing seems very thrown together


----------



## skier_pete

umichigan10 said:


> I think Pixar deserved an entire dedicated area from scratch. Granted, I know DCA has space issues and they had the infrastructure in place, but the whole thing seems very thrown together



DCA IS already about 90% a Pixar Park. It's sort of ridiculous actually and maybe speaks to the pull that John Lassiter has (had?) with parks and resorts in California. Think of the areas - Carsland - check, Bug's Life, check, Hollywood / Monster Inc ride? - Check. Wilderness Explorers? Check. Toy Story + Incredibles + Inside Out at Pixar Pier? Check. The only stuff that ISN'T Pixar in that park is Soarin', Guardians. and Little Mermaid. Park name should be "Disney's Pixar Adventure".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> DCA IS already about 90% a Pixar Park. It's sort of ridiculous actually and maybe speaks to the pull that John Lassiter has (had?) with parks and resorts in California. Think of the areas - Carsland - check, Bug's Life, check, Hollywood / Monster Inc ride? - Check. Wilderness Explorers? Check. Toy Story + Incredibles + Inside Out at Pixar Pier? Check. The only stuff that ISN'T Pixar in that park is Soarin', Guardians. and Little Mermaid. Park name should be "Disney's Pixar Adventure".



The whole Grizzly Peak area isn't Pixar based, right?  so in addition to Soarin' that is Grizzly River Run and The Redwood Creek Challenge.  Plus the whole Hollywood /Carthay Circle area ... but your point is certainly valid, especially when they had the Pixar parade there


----------



## BobHarlem

Rumor: Screamscape is reporting a rumor that some or all of the resorts on Disney World will be charging parking fees starting in the next few weeks.

http://screamscape.com/html/walt_disney_world_resort.htm#General


"Bad news for future Walt Disney World Resort guests. According to a Screamscape source, Disney is preparing to begin charging a new parking fee at all of their on-site resorts. I don't have the fine details yet, but we suspect that guests staying at the resort will now find some kind of daily parking fee added to their invoice, and anyone just wanting to drop by select resorts to visit, or even just to dine at some of the more popular restaurants, will also be facing these new parking fees."

The timing would be before or at the end of March. No details on how much/validation or any other part of it. Would impact Easter week stays.

Screamscape has had mixed success with rumors, but this one is worth posting in case it does happen and catches anyone off guard in the next few weeks. The lack of any details such as how much it is, which resorts (some/all) and if this is temporary or permanent does bring a grain of salt with the rumor.


----------



## linzbear

BobHarlem said:


> Rumor: Screamscape is reporting a rumor that some or all of the resorts on Disney World will be charging parking fees starting in the next few weeks.
> 
> http://screamscape.com/html/walt_disney_world_resort.htm#General
> 
> 
> "Bad news for future Walt Disney World Resort guests. According to a Screamscape source, Disney is preparing to begin charging a new parking fee at all of their on-site resorts. I don't have the fine details yet, but we suspect that guests staying at the resort will now find some kind of daily parking fee added to their invoice, and anyone just wanting to drop by select resorts to visit, or even just to dine at some of the more popular restaurants, will also be facing these new parking fees."
> 
> The timing would be before or at the end of March. No details on how much/validation or any other part of it. Would impact Easter week stays.
> 
> Screamscape has had mixed success with rumors, but this one is worth posting in case it does happen and catches anyone off guard in the next few weeks. The lack of any details such as how much it is, which resorts (some/all) and if this is temporary or permanent does bring a grain of salt with the rumor.


I feel like I've read this before.


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
The Storyline and new concept art of the Incredicoaster.


----------



## atricks

linzbear said:


> I feel like I've read this before.



I have head this before too.   But for this new rumor I've also heard that locally myself, so there may be some truth to this rumor this, and if the price range I heard mentioned was correct, it'll be a bit on the high side.


----------



## rteetz

linzbear said:


> I feel like I've read this before.


its definitely been a rumor previously.


----------



## dlavender

BobHarlem said:


> Rumor: Screamscape is reporting a rumor that some or all of the resorts on Disney World will be charging parking fees starting in the next few weeks.
> 
> http://screamscape.com/html/walt_disney_world_resort.htm#General
> 
> 
> "Bad news for future Walt Disney World Resort guests. According to a Screamscape source, Disney is preparing to begin charging a new parking fee at all of their on-site resorts. I don't have the fine details yet, but we suspect that guests staying at the resort will now find some kind of daily parking fee added to their invoice, and anyone just wanting to drop by select resorts to visit, or even just to dine at some of the more popular restaurants, will also be facing these new parking fees."
> 
> The timing would be before or at the end of March. No details on how much/validation or any other part of it. Would impact Easter week stays.
> 
> Screamscape has had mixed success with rumors, but this one is worth posting in case it does happen and catches anyone off guard in the next few weeks. The lack of any details such as how much it is, which resorts (some/all) and if this is temporary or permanent does bring a grain of salt with the rumor.



I hope it goes the way last it went last time, and doesn't come to fruition.

We mostly stay off site anymore, but those extra fees really grind my gears!

Stayed at a Disney Springs resort recently.  Even though I knew the fee was there, I still hated paying it.  There's something about it.  That and the "resort fee".


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New food at Jock Lindsey’s  

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/review-jo...rinks-include-ganachery-coffee-old-fashioned/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fandango joins Disney’s Movies Anywhere

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...hers-to-partner-with-disneys-movies-anywhere/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Photopass is now on Instagram 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/03/disney-photopass-service-now-on-instagram/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Menus for the Swan and Dolphin food and wine classic 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...ld-swan-and-dolphin-food-and-wine-classic.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> I hope it goes the way last it went last time, and doesn't come to fruition.
> 
> We mostly stay off site anymore, but those extra fees really grind my gears!
> 
> Stayed at a Disney Springs resort recently.  Even though I knew the fee was there, I still hated paying it.  There's something about it.  That and the "resort fee".



I know one of the reasons cited for Disney changing to having a "resort fee" was so that their pricing could be compared more apples to apples to the off site locations that do charge the fees because when you compare hotels in something like Priceline or whatever the price they compare is the base charge before any fees

So I certainly get that - but I am sure this would be an "extra" charge and not that they would lower the room rates so that when this charge is included you are back to the current base charge


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know one of the reasons cited for Disney changing to having a "resort fee" was so that their pricing could be compared more apples to apples to the off site locations that do charge the fees because when you compare hotels in something like Priceline or whatever the price they compare is the base charge before any fees
> 
> So I certainly get that - but I am sure this would be an "extra" charge and not that they would lower the room rates so that when this charge is included you are back to the current base charge



You can bank on the fact that they aren't going to lower the rates $25/night and then add a parking/resort fee of $25.  

Definitely will be an add on, if they do it.


----------



## rteetz

BobHarlem said:


> Rumor: Screamscape is reporting a rumor that some or all of the resorts on Disney World will be charging parking fees starting in the next few weeks.
> 
> http://screamscape.com/html/walt_disney_world_resort.htm#General
> 
> 
> "Bad news for future Walt Disney World Resort guests. According to a Screamscape source, Disney is preparing to begin charging a new parking fee at all of their on-site resorts. I don't have the fine details yet, but we suspect that guests staying at the resort will now find some kind of daily parking fee added to their invoice, and anyone just wanting to drop by select resorts to visit, or even just to dine at some of the more popular restaurants, will also be facing these new parking fees."
> 
> The timing would be before or at the end of March. No details on how much/validation or any other part of it. Would impact Easter week stays.
> 
> Screamscape has had mixed success with rumors, but this one is worth posting in case it does happen and catches anyone off guard in the next few weeks. The lack of any details such as how much it is, which resorts (some/all) and if this is temporary or permanent does bring a grain of salt with the rumor.


Wdwmagic is also reporting this is a possibility and pricing is high.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> You can bank on the fact that they aren't going to lower the rates $25/night and then add a parking/resort fee of $25.
> 
> Definitely will be an add on, if they do it.



yup.  Guess I can see the benefits to them of charging for parking - you eliminate the whole "park at the Contemporary to go to MK and avoid paying the parking fee" issue - plus it is another detractor from renting a car vs using Magical Express, etc. and thus keeping people on property more/using Minnie Vans

Just another thing keeping us off site though


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup.  Guess I can see the benefits to them of charging for parking - you eliminate the whole "park at the Contemporary to go to MK and avoid paying the parking fee" issue - plus it is another detractor from renting a car vs using Magical Express, etc. and thus keeping people on property more/using Minnie Vans
> 
> Just another thing keeping us off site though



I definitely see the business advantages.  I'm sure they would allow those with ADR's to park for free (at least I would hope, wouldn't want to discourage that).  I wonder if they would build up their Minnie Van fleet and then make Uber drop off at more inconvenient spots at the resorts. Phase 2 of the diabolical plan, lol.  That way they get your $25 either way.

Yeah, its another reason for us to stay off site as well.  It's already tough as a family of 5, as options are limited.  But adding another fee on top of the more expensive rates isnt helping.


----------



## jknezek

It also lowers the benefit of booking a throwaway site at Ft. Wilderness. If you still have to pay for parking at the Parks, and you can get 60 day FP from a good neighbor hotel, the benefit of booking those throwaways drops for a lot of people. Still might be worth it though if you have 2 families totaling 10 people and are staying in a local condo unfortunately. Getting 60 day FPs for your whole trip might be worth the $120 to book a cheap site for a night split 2 ways. When you were knocking off parking as well, it was a slam dunk, sadly.

I hate resort fees. The whole point of booking somewhere is you are going to the resort. The fee is the hotel fee. The rest is a scam about how to make you feel better while paying more.

Parking fees? Well, you pay those at almost any urban hotel these days. I hate them too, you paid to stay, it should include your car. But it's so common it's a long lost battle. However, if Disney is charging a resort fee for the buses, and a parking fee if you choose not to use them, well... that's just a double dipping screw job. One or the other bean counters!


----------



## dina444444

I hope the parking fees don’t come to fruition. I don’t want to have to rely on Disney transportation. I rent a car so I have that extra hour or two at the parks before having to go to the airport and I don’t have to wait for a bus to show up to go to a park. Having to pay for parking at the resort on top of the rental car fee is going to be to much. I get why the Disneyland hotels charge for parking, there space is at a premium and once your parked at the hotel your not moving your car to go to the parks.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> It also lowers the benefit of booking a throwaway site at Ft. Wilderness. If you still have to pay for parking at the Parks, and you can get 60 day FP from a good neighbor hotel, the benefit of booking those throwaways drops for a lot of people. Still might be worth it though if you have 2 families totaling 10 people and are staying in a local condo unfortunately. Getting 60 day FPs for your whole trip might be worth the $120 to book a cheap site for a night split 2 ways. When you were knocking off parking as well, it was a slam dunk, sadly.
> 
> I hate resort fees. The whole point of booking somewhere is you are going to the resort. The fee is the hotel fee. The rest is a scam about how to make you feel better while paying more.
> 
> Parking fees? Well, you pay those at almost any urban hotel these days. I hate them too, you paid to stay, it should include your car. But it's so common it's a long lost battle. However, if Disney is charging a resort fee for the buses, and a parking fee if you choose not to use them, well... that's just a double dipping screw job. One or the other bean counters!


Right now if you stay on site you don’t have to pay for parking at the parks and that is not supposed to change with this rumor.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Right now if you stay on site you don’t have to pay for parking at the parks and that is not supposed to change with this rumor.


I know you don't now, that's why the stupid throw away sites make so much sense. I'm surprised that's not going to change according to the rumor.


----------



## dina444444

jknezek said:


> I know you don't now, that's why the stupid throw away sites make so much sense. I'm surprised that's not going to change according to the rumor.


They won’t make you pay for the parking twice.


----------



## wareagle57

Seems like this would be bad business for the resort restaurants though.


----------



## jade1

atricks said:


> I have head this before too.   But for this new rumor I've also heard that locally myself, so there may be some truth to this rumor this, and if the price range I heard mentioned was correct, it'll be a bit on the high side.



I think it would have to be high.

Wonder if it would include CR.

How many locals would park at CR for $5 or $10 (ex) when going to and from MK, if that became an option?

Heck it's like $35 to get premier parking at the MK lot.

After HEA the boats and monorails are insane.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> It also lowers the benefit of booking a throwaway site at Ft. Wilderness. If you still have to pay for parking at the Parks, and you can get 60 day FP from a good neighbor hotel, the benefit of booking those throwaways drops for a lot of people. Still might be worth it though if you have 2 families totaling 10 people and are staying in a local condo unfortunately. Getting 60 day FPs for your whole trip might be worth the $120 to book a cheap site for a night split 2 ways. When you were knocking off parking as well, it was a slam dunk, sadly.
> 
> I hate resort fees. The whole point of booking somewhere is you are going to the resort. The fee is the hotel fee. The rest is a scam about how to make you feel better while paying more.
> 
> Parking fees? Well, you pay those at almost any urban hotel these days. I hate them too, you paid to stay, it should include your car. But it's so common it's a long lost battle. However, if Disney is charging a resort fee for the buses, and a parking fee if you choose not to use them, well... that's just a double dipping screw job. One or the other bean counters!



I sort of get having a parking fee as you only have to pay that if you have a car - the resort fees are annoying because they are never optional (it would be one thing if there was a spa or water park type thing on site that you had the option of paying the fee to use it - but when everyone *has* to pay the fee, then it is just part of the room charge)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

What's the price of the fees being spoken about? $20 $25 $30+?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> I think it would have to be high.
> 
> Wonder if it would include CR.
> 
> How many locals would park at CR for $5 or $10 (ex) when going to and from MK, if that became an option?
> 
> Heck it's like $35 to get premier parking at the MK lot.
> 
> After HEA the boats and monorails are insane.



I would think they would just make it the same as the fee to park at the parks - which is, I believe $20 now - so I would expect $20/night parking fee


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> What's the price of the fees being spoken about? $20 $25 $30+?


Probably looking at about $25.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Probably looking at about $25.


Thanks I kinda figured it was that as it seems the norm price charged in the hotel industry.


----------



## dlavender

jade1 said:


> I think it would have to be high.
> 
> Wonder if it would include CR.
> 
> How many locals would park at CR for $5 or $10 (ex) when going to and from MK, if that became an option?
> 
> Heck it's like $35 to get premier parking at the MK lot.
> 
> After HEA the boats and monorails are insane.



If I could park at CR for $25 and go to the MK, I would.  

Even though we can park for free with our AP, I would definitely pay the $25, even $35 for the convenience of walking and not having to deal with the transportation to and from the TTC with our double stroller!

Given this, I suspect CR will have a resort only structure when this comes about.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

So many hotels charge parking fees -- this wouldn't surprise me at all.  Wonder if they'd comp DVC members?


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Probably looking at about $25.



CR will be packed for that price IMO.


----------



## jade1

dlavender said:


> If I could park at CR for $25 and go to the MK, I would.
> 
> Even though we can park for free with our AP, I would definitely pay the $25, even $35 for the convenience of walking and not having to deal with the transportation to and from the TTC with our double stroller!
> 
> Given this, I suspect CR will have a resort only structure when this comes about.



Yep agreed.

And anybody paying to park at MK would be insane not to choose CR instead of the MK lot.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> CR will be packed for that price IMO.


I would think they’d still ask for a resort reservation or ADR in order to park there.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I would abhor both parking fees or resort fees but to look at parking fees for a 9-day stay would be $225. The rental car deal we got from Costco for an intermediate was just under $200. That would be quite annoying to pay more in just parking fees than the price of the rental car which already includes fees and taxes.


----------



## bookbabe626

I wonder if AP holders will get free resort parking as part of this change?  That would be an easy perk for Disney to add...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So many hotels charge parking fees -- this wouldn't surprise me at all.  Wonder if they'd comp DVC members?


Most charge based on location especially when parking is a premium due to space available. Unless Disney is finding that there are not enough parking spaces at *all* of their resorts because too many people are opting to park there it's just a way to make money. As far as I know it's only certain resorts have this issue of parking spaces.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A permit was filed for the Cirque theater at Disney Springs that expires in January 2020.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Most charge based on location especially when parking is a premium due to space available. Unless Disney is finding that there are not enough parking spaces at *all* of their resorts because too many people are opting to park there it's just a way to make money. As far as I know it's only certain resorts have this issue of parking spaces.


We're BLT owners and stay there for our longer annual trips -- I'd assume it makes a difference there given MK proximity.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Most charge based on location especially when parking is a premium due to space available. Unless Disney is finding that there are not enough parking spaces at *all* of their resorts because too many people are opting to park there it's just a way to make money. As far as I know it's only certain resorts have this issue of parking spaces.



That's true - and they could have different rates for Deluxe / Mod / Value or Monorail / Gondola / Bus only hotels (so All Star Music is $15 but the Contemporary is $45 or whatever)


----------



## jade1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So many hotels charge parking fees -- this wouldn't surprise me at all.  Wonder if they'd comp DVC members?



Be nice.

Heck I could see a local paying $25 at WL instead of the MK lot and having those boats to WL after HEA, and maybe a Geyser Point beverage of course.


----------



## mikebb

jade1 said:


> CR will be packed for that price IMO.



Therein lies the risk of going to just paid parking and maybe not still validating a resort stay as well. I would park at CR to go to MK, BW or BC to go to Epcot (especially on weekends during FW) and possibly one of the Skyliner resorts to go to HS (just for the fun of the ride.)

Frankly if this is true I think Disney is cutting off their nose to spite their face on this one, as this will have undetermined fallout to resort restaurant traffic and people who generally "look-e-loo" around the resorts (who may turn into future guests of that resort.) Not everyone wants to hop in a Minnie Van, bus, or Uber to get everywhere. Of course, this could all be part of the strategy for going "upmarket" and only catering to people who have money to lay out for parking, Minnie Vans, after hours "experiences", etc.

And for me, most important is what this means for DVC owners. Does anyone with familiarity with DVC contracts know if guaranteed free parking is part of the ownership that is paid for?


----------



## rteetz

Started a thread to further the discussion there 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/paid-parking-coming-to-wdw-resorts.3670025/


----------



## dina444444

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So many hotels charge parking fees -- this wouldn't surprise me at all.  Wonder if they'd comp DVC members?


They comp DVC members staying on points at DLR where they charge parking for all other guests.


----------



## MommaBerd

I will be *very* upset if they start charging a parking fee. That’s just ridiculous!  We own DVC, so it will be interesting to see if we get charged as well (probably the 2nd class resale purchasers like myself). But really, they keep taking away/diluting the reasons TO stay on-site. I’m not a bitter person, but if I were, I would want them to start charging for DME, too. 

ETA -  sorry @rteetz -   I did not see the separate thread had been started  before I posted my comment.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Wow, this could have been so much worse.  Hope all recover. Condolences to the driver's family. 

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/bus-carrying-texas-students-plunges-alabama-ravine-123911198.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Fantasy itinierary change through June

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...rary-changes-now-effective-through-june-2018/


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> The whole Grizzly Peak area isn't Pixar based, right?  so in addition to Soarin' that is Grizzly River Run and The Redwood Creek Challenge.  Plus the whole Hollywood /Carthay Circle area ... but your point is certainly valid, especially when they had the Pixar parade there



You are right I missed Grizzly River Run - but Redwood Creek challenge converted to be part of Wilderness Explorers and last time I was there they had Doug and Russel out meeting - so even there is Pixar influence.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The scream tunnels in Incredicoaster look interesting. Decent idea as to how to theme a rollercoaster during the actual ride portion.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> You are right I missed Grizzly River Run - but Redwood Creek challenge converted to be part of Wilderness Explorers and last time I was there they had Doug and Russel out meeting - so even there is Pixar influence.



true about that later point - though is an overlay to a non-pixar thing, but still, definitely fair


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New food at Jock Lindsey’s
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/review-jo...rinks-include-ganachery-coffee-old-fashioned/



looks like some positive changes - really wish this bar took off more.  I really liked it the times I was in there but it wasn't very crowded either time


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> true about that later point - though is an overlay to a non-pixar thing, but still, definitely fair



Well, if we look at "original Pixar thing" vs "overlay/new pixar thing", just about everything in DCA is "overlay pixar thing" except Bug's Life...The Monsters Inc ride is superstar Limo, Carsland is not original, and TSMM was not originally on the Pier either when the park opened. My point being is they've spent the last 15 years slowly brining more and more Pixar into this park - it was already at close to 50% pixar, now will be like 70% pixar.  I'm not even saying that there's anything wrong with it. 


And I realize there is now a separate thread on the parking thing but sorry had to add my comments:
1) I'm one of those that's glad not to have a car at WDW. I would think the parking fee would drive more people not to bother with a car. 
2) Universal already does this and I admit it really ticked me off. I had an AP so I could park at the Universal parking structure for free -but when I pay $400 to stay at one of their hotels instead of $120 to stay across the street - they charged me an extra $22 a day. 
3) It's essentially they would now get everyone with a car to pay for theme park parking. Instead of paying $25 to park at the theme parks, you pay $25 to park at your resort, and then can park at theme parks for "free". 
4) Can I just leave my car in the Blizzard Beach parking lot for 8 days?


----------



## Redcon1

MissGina5 said:


> My sister just got hired at the Contemporary for resort programs!!!!



My daughter is interested in the same thing next year when she applies. She was disappointed to hear the original phase-out, but happy that there are replacement programs.


----------



## gberg

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I am so mad about this! I’m happy I got to see the Auction Scene at WDW on its final day. I’m just still upset that it is being changed at Disneyland!


I agree!  Even worse for me is that I'll be at DL on Apr 30 so not only will I miss the Red Head but I'll miss one of my favourite rides!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Darn! Miss Joe Rohde by a day.

Was this already posted?

*'Tiffins Talks' ticketed event coming to Disney's Animal Kingdom*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/tif...ed-event-coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Darn! Miss Joe Rohde by a day.
> 
> Was this already posted?
> 
> *'Tiffins Talks' ticketed event coming to Disney's Animal Kingdom*
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/tif...ed-event-coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


I don't think it was here but on TPAS it was. I am very jealous I wish I could go to any of these.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Four Seasons Orlando Guests Will Now Receive Extra Magic Hours Benefit


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Contributes $200,000 to Prevent Casino Gambling in Florida


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Contributes $200,000 to Prevent Casino Gambling in Florida


Do they really think that a sizable amount of people would opt to go gambling while vacationing to WDW?

I can see certain people out of a traveling party but I just can't see enough traveling parties with families opting to spend their money at a casino vs Disney when they are actuallly there to vacation at Disney.


----------



## sachilles

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like some positive changes - really wish this bar took off more.  I really liked it the times I was in there but it wasn't very crowded either time


We visited when we were there last week. Loved it. Loved in part because we could get a seat instantly. Food options were more limited, but we had the pretzles and the queso, which we all liked. It's more of a snack and a drink place rather than a place to sit for a meal. That suits us for the springs.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permit I mentioned earlier

Permit May Hint at Time Frame for New Cirque du Soleil Show


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars: The Last Jedi is now available on digital


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

********** said:


> Well, if we look at "original Pixar thing" vs "overlay/new pixar thing", just about everything in DCA is "overlay pixar thing" except Bug's Life...The Monsters Inc ride is superstar Limo, Carsland is not original, and TSMM was not originally on the Pier either when the park opened. My point being is they've spent the last 15 years slowly brining more and more Pixar into this park - it was already at close to 50% pixar, now will be like 70% pixar.  I'm not even saying that there's anything wrong with it.
> 
> 
> And I realize there is now a separate thread on the parking thing but sorry had to add my comments:
> 1) I'm one of those that's glad not to have a car at WDW. I would think the parking fee would drive more people not to bother with a car.
> 2) Universal already does this and I admit it really ticked me off. I had an AP so I could park at the Universal parking structure for free -but when I pay $400 to stay at one of their hotels instead of $120 to stay across the street - they charged me an extra $22 a day.
> 3) It's essentially they would now get everyone with a car to pay for theme park parking. Instead of paying $25 to park at the theme parks, you pay $25 to park at your resort, and then can park at theme parks for "free".
> 4) Can I just leave my car in the Blizzard Beach parking lot for 8 days?




Not having a vehicle is not an option for everyone.  I can drive down and back for $120.  I can't find any flights for 4 people for $120.  No vehicle and we don't go.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History*

The first cels were sent to the camera department for Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs in 1937

The Love Bug is generally released in 1969.

Robert Iger is chosen to succeed Michael Eisner as Disney CEO in 2005.

Typhoon Lagoon debuts a new attraction, Crush N Gusher, in 2005.

Race to Witch Mountain is released in 2009.

Disney's live action Cinderella is released in 2015.


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Do they really think that a sizable amount of people would opt to go gambling while vacationing to WDW?
> 
> I can see certain people out of a traveling party but I just can't see enough traveling parties with families opting to spend their money at a casino vs Disney when they are actuallly there to vacation at Disney.



Disney doesn't want to give up ANY money. If they legalize Casinos in Florida - you would DEFINITELY get some Casinos built within a short drive of WDW. The result would to Disney's view be a loss of income. There would definitely be people that would go off-site for an evening, or more specifically the people that are already offsite would go for an evening. Would it be a huge amount of their revenue? No. But maybe a few percent. And that's enough to throw a little money at it. (I would think Sea World and Universal would also oppose it.)


----------



## STLstone

********** said:


> Disney doesn't want to give up ANY money. If they legalize Casinos in Florida - you would DEFINITELY get some Casinos built within a short drive of WDW. The result would to Disney's view be a loss of income. There would definitely be people that would go off-site for an evening, or more specifically the people that are already offsite would go for an evening. Would it be a huge amount of their revenue? No. But maybe a few percent. And that's enough to throw a little money at it. (I would think Sea World and Universal would also oppose it.)


If it was legalized and building them near Disney was allowed, what would prevent Disney from opening their own Casino? Maybe even themed....


----------



## jknezek

STLstone said:


> If it was legalized and building them near Disney was allowed, what would prevent Disney from opening their own Casino? Maybe even themed....


I'm thinking that is not a business Disney wants to be in. If they did, the cruise ships would have all included casinos like every other line.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> Disney doesn't want to give up ANY money. If they legalize Casinos in Florida - you would DEFINITELY get some Casinos built within a short drive of WDW. The result would to Disney's view be a loss of income. There would definitely be people that would go off-site for an evening, or more specifically the people that are already offsite would go for an evening. Would it be a huge amount of their revenue? No. But maybe a few percent. And that's enough to throw a little money at it. (I would think Sea World and Universal would also oppose it.)


Yeah but the article says "some tourists visiting Walt Disney World would spend a good chunk of their vacation funds off-property at these casinos."

I could see this as a moral opposition but seriously casinos are all over the nation even with a lot of restrictions and I can't imagine that someone who is there to vacation at Disney (as opposed to Orlando itself or Florida as a whole) is going to go storm the casinos spending their WDW money and blowing it on that.

I think my issue is we're talking about WDW here. The target market and likely large margin of visitors are probably not the ones who would go spending their vacation funds at a casino by virtue of it just being there.

Maybe I'm wrong I'm just trying to see if Disney is thinking the absolute worse even if not extremely likely scenario of vacationers opting to transfer their funds from WDW property to the casinos.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> I'm thinking that is not a business Disney wants to be in. If they did, the cruise ships would have all included casinos like every other line.


True, I can't think though of any other cruise company out there targeted mainly at children and families with children. That to me is the main reason DCL is one of the very few that don't have casinos.


----------



## pepperandchips

For what it's worth, there are already some casinos in Florida, as well as dog and horse racing and jai alai facilities.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate Easter With Brunch at Maria & Enzo's at Disney Springs


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

pepperandchips said:


> For what it's worth, there are already some casinos in Florida, as well as dog and horse racing and jai alai facilities.


Quick question what is jai alai?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

STLstone said:


> If it was legalized and building them near Disney was allowed, what would prevent Disney from opening their own Casino? Maybe even themed....



A Haunted Mansion Casino could be cool


----------



## pepperandchips

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Quick question what is jai alai?



You will be better served with google than with my explanation but it is a handball type sport that was imported here mid-century or so and rose to super quick and hot popularity, became the height of a fancy night out, and then the popularity died and sadly it doesn't enjoy the same level of enthusiasm it once did. It's known as a gambling establishment and you will see signs for them on the interstate highways in Florida. I don't want to offend anyone as I've never been, but they have a reputation for being seedy (again just a perception, I've never been). 

I have been to a horse track in south Florida that is basically a shopping mall - went with fiancées family for Christmas lights and it was really nice!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

pepperandchips said:


> You will be better served with google than with my explanation but it is a handball type sport that was imported here mid-century or so and rose to super quick and hot popularity, became the height of a fancy night out, and then the popularity died and sadly it doesn't enjoy the same level of enthusiasm it once did. It's known as a gambling establishment and you will see signs for them on the interstate highways in Florida. I don't want to offend anyone as I've never been, but they have a reputation for being seedy (again just a perception, I've never been).
> 
> I have been to a horse track in south Florida that is basically a shopping mall - went with fiancées family for Christmas lights and it was really nice!


Thank you for your explanation as I don't think I had heard of it before.

We used to have greyhound and horse racing (and we went to those every now and then and we gambled though it was through our dad  don't tell anyone lol) and that's been closed almost 10 years at this point (it had been opened for nearly 20 years total). When it was open it was quite nice though not a shopping mall. It was seen as sorta an upper thing to do. There's a push to reopen that place though. As an adult though I have to be honest that I'm not keen on it reopening not because of gambling aspect but because of who would be doing the racing (greyhounds and horses). But that's a topic for another day


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> A Haunted Mansion Casino could be cool



ooooooo, that would be fun....

Think of all the people Disney could bring in - those with family members who don't want to go may be enticed with casinos!!! Think of the buffet possibilities!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

STLstone said:


> If it was legalized and building them near Disney was allowed, *what would prevent Disney from opening their own Casino*? Maybe even themed....


*Their brand. *


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris Fans Get a Preview of Pirates & Princesses Festival


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> A Haunted Mansion Casino could be cool



Esp in a new 21 and older Resort.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DCA Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photo-rep...new-merchandise-rainy-night-in-cars-land-etc/


----------



## dlavender

Not only does WDW not want to lose customers to casinos, they also don’t want to lose their employees.  More importantly, they don’t want to pay them more to stay....


----------



## TomServo27

The Russians evidently deployed bots to save general Hux. 

https://io9.gizmodo.com/rian-johnson-russian-bots-targeted-star-wars-the-last-1823729579


----------



## Fantasia79

Drop off the youngsters at Disney, head out to the casino.  

It’s funny to say it, but it would happen with a lot of people.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Seven Seas Food Festival Returns to SeaWorld Orlando Starting March 31


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah but the article says "some tourists visiting Walt Disney World would spend a good chunk of their vacation funds off-property at these casinos."
> 
> I could see this as a moral opposition but seriously casinos are all over the nation even with a lot of restrictions and I can't imagine that someone who is there to vacation at Disney (as opposed to Orlando itself or Florida as a whole) is going to go storm the casinos spending their WDW money and blowing it on that.
> 
> I think my issue is we're talking about WDW here. The target market and likely large margin of visitors are probably not the ones who would go spending their vacation funds at a casino by virtue of it just being there.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong I'm just trying to see if Disney is thinking the absolute worse even if not extremely likely scenario of vacationers opting to transfer their funds from WDW property to the casinos.



But even if it's syphon's 1% of the spending away, that's a huge hit for Disney. $200,000 (what Disney contributed) is nothing compared to that. I think even if Florida legalized it, they'd have a hard time selling Casinos in Orlando - as I said, Disney and the other theme parks all have a TON of pull, and they wouldn't want the competition. (And they really do mostly want to be in the family friendly business...)


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Quick question what is jai alai?





pepperandchips said:


> You will be better served with google than with my explanation but it is a handball type sport that was imported here mid-century or so and rose to super quick and hot popularity, became the height of a fancy night out, and then the popularity died and sadly it doesn't enjoy the same level of enthusiasm it once did. It's known as a gambling establishment and you will see signs for them on the interstate highways in Florida. I don't want to offend anyone as I've never been, but they have a reputation for being seedy (again just a perception, I've never been).
> 
> I have been to a horse track in south Florida that is basically a shopping mall - went with fiancées family for Christmas lights and it was really nice!



My step-father enjoyed gambling, and there used to be Jai Alai Fronton (the court where they play) in Connecticut near Hartford and we used to go when I was a kid and he would gamble. (He wasn't a hard core gambler - more an occasional gambler.) It really kind of crazy fun to watch, because the court is likely 200 feet long and the players have these curved catching tools strapped to there hands and otherwise it's sort of like raquetball except much much bigger. There would be like 8 players or teams, and they would play like a semi round robin type thing (two players would play until one gets a point, then the loser would leave and the next player come on) and you would bet on the players/teams. I think it took about 30 minutes to play a full "game".  The one in Hartford closed a while ago, so I think the only place in the USA they still play is Florida.  I don't remember it being seedy, or at least any seedier than the dog track or the horse track. (In other news - I surprisingly never became a gambler even though my step-dad always did it. I think it was because I saw that you lose more than you win, and being a math whiz I just wasn't interested in something that was guaranteed to take my money.)  

Now back to your regular Disney dish.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> My step-father enjoyed gambling, and there used to be Jai Alai Fronton (the court where they play) in Connecticut near Hartford and we used to go when I was a kid and he would gamble. (He wasn't a hard core gambler - more an occasional gambler.) It really kind of crazy fun to watch, because the court is likely 200 feet long and the players have these curved catching tools strapped to there hands and otherwise it's sort of like raquetball except much much bigger. There would be like 8 players or teams, and they would play like a semi round robin type thing (two players would play until one gets a point, then the loser would leave and the next player come on) and you would bet on the players/teams. I think it took about 30 minutes to play a full "game".  The one in Hartford closed a while ago, so I think the only place in the USA they still play is Florida.  I don't remember it being seedy, or at least any seedier than the dog track or the horse track. (In other news - I surprisingly never became a gambler even though my step-dad always did it. I think it was because I saw that you lose more than you win, and being a math whiz I just wasn't interested in something that was guaranteed to take my money.)
> 
> Now back to your regular Disney dish.


You learn something new everyday


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
AMC is running a 31 hour MCU Marathon in preparation for Infinity War...


----------



## andyw715

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Quick question what is jai alai?



Watch the opening credits of Miami Vice    (other than the part with the bongo drums)


----------



## shoreward

WDW News Today confirms overnight parking fees for resort parking lots.  Charges will be based on whether resort is Value, Mod, or Deluxe.  DVC members will be exempt, if staying on points.  Valet fees also are increasing.

Also exempt will be dining guests, etc., but no mention is made about exemption for passholders.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/breaking-...charging-resort-guests-for-overnight-parking/


----------



## mikepizzo

shoreward said:


> WDW News Today confirms overnight parking fees for resort parking lots.  Charges will be based on whether resort is Value, Mod, or Deluxe.  DVC members will be exempt, if staying on points.  Valet fees also are increasing.
> 
> Also exempt will be dining guests, etc., but no mention is made about exemption for passholders.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/breaking-...charging-resort-guests-for-overnight-parking/





			
				WDWNT said:
			
		

> Disney is expected to soon announce...



Sorry, that's not confirmation.  I'm not saying it's not going to happen, or that they are wrong, but until Disney says it themselves, nothing is confirmed.


----------



## wareagle57

shoreward said:


> WDW News Today confirms overnight parking fees for resort parking lots.  Charges will be based on whether resort is Value, Mod, or Deluxe.  DVC members will be exempt, if staying on points.  Valet fees also are increasing.
> 
> Also exempt will be dining guests, etc., but no mention is made about exemption for passholders.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/breaking-...charging-resort-guests-for-overnight-parking/



Can I make a dining reservation at the resort I'm staying at every day to avoid the fee? /s


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wareagle57 said:


> Can I make a dining reservation at the resort I'm staying at every day to avoid the fee? /s


If they make the policy like what they do in Aulani, you actually have to eat there and spend some money.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kevin Feige has confirmed Black Panther sequel is coming.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AMC is running a 31 hour MCU Marathon in preparation for Infinity War...



There is an age at which I would've thought this idea as being fun - but 48 is not that age.


----------



## skier_pete

shoreward said:


> WDW News Today confirms overnight parking fees for resort parking lots.  Charges will be based on whether resort is Value, Mod, or Deluxe.  DVC members will be exempt, if staying on points.  Valet fees also are increasing.
> 
> Also exempt will be dining guests, etc., but no mention is made about exemption for passholders.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/breaking-...charging-resort-guests-for-overnight-parking/



Interesting on the DVC point - another "perk" they give to members that (a) a real sense costs them very little and (b) saves members a considerable amount - IF they drive (which I don't). At $25 a night you could easily be looking at $200 in savings a year by buying direct - direct buy gives more and more "value".  Disney is very focused on differentiating resale and direct buys.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Kevin Feige has confirmed Black Panther sequel is coming.



In the "no duh" department. It's 2nd only to the first Avengers movie, and could still pass it.


----------



## shoreward

mikepizzo said:


> Sorry, that's not confirmation.  I'm not saying it's not going to happen, or that they are wrong, but until Disney says it themselves, nothing is confirmed.


Though it's not official confirmation, multiple, usually reliable sources are now reporting this change.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Former Disney Wonder Cast Member Sentenced to 15-Months for Fraud, Embezzlement


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AMC is running a 31 hour MCU Marathon in preparation for Infinity War...



just the one at Disney sprints or other locations as well?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> just the one at Disney sprints or other locations as well?


I think other locations as it was posted on Twitter.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think other locations as it was posted on Twitter.



just googled it (guess I should have started with that rather than Rteetzing it) and not a lot of details but it does say "*Avengers: Infinity War Marathon at an AMC Theatre near you*" and it will start on April 25th


----------



## mikepizzo

wareagle57 said:


> Can I make a dining reservation at the resort I'm staying at every day to avoid the fee? /s



If they didn't have that cancellation fee I'm sure that's exactly what we would see.  (I know you were being sarcastic, but if the loophole was there...)



shoreward said:


> Though it's not official confirmation, multiple, usually reliable sources are now reporting this change.



I understand; though by definition, nothing is truly confirmed until it comes directly from Disney, and even then things can be in flux (oh, hello Magic Kingdom Main Street Theater).  Again, I'm not saying this is wrong, I'm just saying the use of the word "confirm" was incorrect.  

I'm just a stickler for the correct words.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> just googled it (guess I should have started with that rather than Rteetzing it) and not a lot of details but it does say "*Avengers: Infinity War Marathon at an AMC Theatre near you*" and it will start on April 25th


I read they’re having a couple marathons. 31 hours being the longest. I’m not sure I could make it for 31 hours.


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> just googled it (guess I should have started with that rather than *Rteetzing it*) and not a lot of details but it does say "*Avengers: Infinity War Marathon at an AMC Theatre near you*" and it will start on April 25th


ISWYDT


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> Can I make a dining reservation at the resort I'm staying at every day to avoid the fee? /s



Pretty sure they said in the article that the fee is essentially for overnight parking...kind of hard to take your car off property every evening.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, and if staying at a neighbor place, that has no parking fee, why stay onsite with a car?  Annoying, since I assume the price of the room will not be lower, since backing out the parking lot costs.  Boo.  As I like to drive to the parks, and keep my car overnight at the hotel.


----------



## pepperandchips

Someone just posted this in the dedicated discussion thread but the new parking charge has been confirmed by Disney.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/parking/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Kevin Feige has confirmed Black Panther sequel is coming.


I had heard that on the radio the other day but couldn't see it confirmed elsewhere. I'm interested to see the storyline that plays out in Infinity War and how that would work with the sequel


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Parking changes confirmed for Disney resorts

http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/disney-adds-overnight-parking-fee-to-all-resort-guests/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pepperandchips said:


> Someone just posted this in the dedicated discussion thread but the new parking charge has been confirmed by Disney.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/parking/



Thanks for posting - definitely good they set it up as starting with reservations MADE after a certain point so people with existing reservations won't have to pay this given that it wasn't a think when they made the reservations

"Effective for reservations made March 21, 2018 and thereafter"


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Submits New Patent for Personal Portable Lockers


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Price increase for valet parking at Walt Disney World Resort hotels


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
In more crazy news Disney has announced an organizational change. Consumer Products and Disney Parks and Resorts are now one part of the company and are overseen by Bob Chapek.........

https://www.streetinsider.com/Corpo...ounces+Strategic+Reorganization/13943272.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> In more crazy news Disney has announced an organizational change. Consumer Products and Disney Parks and Resorts are now one part of the company and are overseen by Bob Chapek.........
> 
> https://www.streetinsider.com/Corporate+News/Disney+(DIS)+Announces+Strategic+Reorganization/13943272.html



wonder if this means anything (that products will be more integrated into the parks - so like that patent for the Ironman gloves you could get that would interact with things in the parks) or nothing really and they just had to put it somewhere/reduce number of direct reports to Iger?


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> wonder if this means anything (that products will be more integrated into the parks - so like that patent for the Ironman gloves you could get that would interact with things in the parks) or nothing really and they just had to put it somewhere/reduce number of direct reports to Iger?


I think they are consolidating the upper upper management likely so less EVP/SVP/VP etc.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> In more crazy news Disney has announced an organizational change. Consumer Products and Disney Parks and Resorts are now one part of the company and are overseen by Bob Chapek.........
> 
> https://www.streetinsider.com/Corporate+News/Disney+(DIS)+Announces+Strategic+Reorganization/13943272.html


Maybe I am not reading this correctly, but per the listed thread there are four areas for the company:
1) Direct to Consumer and International - Kevin Mayer in charge
2) The combined parks
3) Experiences and consumer products
4) Media networks and studio entertainment

So I don't think Parks are in same segment as Consumer products


----------



## Iowamomof4

Phicinfan said:


> Maybe I am not reading this correctly, but per the listed thread there are four areas for the company:
> 1) Direct to Consumer and International - Kevin Mayer in charge
> 2) The combined parks
> 3) Experiences and consumer products
> 4) Media networks and studio entertainment
> 
> So I don't think Parks are in same segment as Consumer products


Follow the semicolons.


----------



## rteetz

Phicinfan said:


> Maybe I am not reading this correctly, but per the listed thread there are four areas for the company:
> 1) Direct to Consumer and International - Kevin Mayer in charge
> 2) The combined parks
> 3) Experiences and consumer products
> 4) Media networks and studio entertainment
> 
> So I don't think Parks are in same segment as Consumer products


“In addition, we are merging our Consumer Products and Parks operations under one segment, combining strategy and resources to produce even more compelling products and experiences that bring our stories and characters to life for consumers,” Mr. Iger said.

Bob Chapek, Chairman, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, will assume additional responsibility for all of Disney’s consumer products operations globally, including licensing and Disney stores, as Chairman of the new Parks, Experiences and Consumer Products business segment. “Bob comes to this new role with an impressive record of success at both Parks and Resorts and Consumer Products, and he is the perfect leader to run these combined teams,” Mr. Iger said. Mr. Chapek will continue to report directly to Mr. Iger.


----------



## Phicinfan

Iowamomof4 said:


> Follow the semicolons.


I did


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> In more crazy news Disney has announced an organizational change. Consumer Products and Disney Parks and Resorts are now one part of the company and are overseen by Bob Chapek.........
> 
> https://www.streetinsider.com/Corporate+News/Disney+(DIS)+Announces+Strategic+Reorganization/13943272.html


"More"?  Seems odd at first blush but not entirely crazy to me.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> “In addition, we are merging our Consumer Products and Parks operations under one segment, combining strategy and resources to produce even more compelling products and experiences that bring our stories and characters to life for consumers,” Mr. Iger said.
> 
> Bob Chapek, Chairman, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, will assume additional responsibility for all of Disney’s consumer products operations globally, including licensing and Disney stores, as Chairman of the new Parks, Experiences and Consumer Products business segment. “Bob comes to this new role with an impressive record of success at both Parks and Resorts and Consumer Products, and he is the perfect leader to run these combined teams,” Mr. Iger said. Mr. Chapek will continue to report directly to Mr. Iger.


Okay went to a new source and this is better explained there:
link:https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...ey-Company-Announces-Strategic-Reorganization

there it calls out the added role for Chapek and how the structure is set.  I was wondering what I was missing


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> "More"?  Seems odd at first blush but not entirely crazy to me.


I just worry for the parks if they are treated the same as consumer products but that was likely already happening. Chapek has the background in Consumer Products.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> I just worry for the parks if they are treated the same as consumer products but that was likely already happening. Chapek has the background in Consumer Products.


To me this goes along with the push we have been seeing for IP in the park.  Push the big IP, and also merchandise the heck out of it.  It all ties together with Today's Disney


----------



## rteetz

Phicinfan said:


> To me this goes along with the push we have been seeing for IP in the park.  Push the big IP, and also merchandise the heck out of it.  It all ties together with Today's Disney


Which sucks IMO.


----------



## rteetz

*News

*

 

I will be there...


----------



## etherealcaitiff

So if you're going to WDW for more than 1 night, I think the "trick" is to go to a park, pay for parking, and leave your vehicle there until the end of your trip.  I've never heard of anyone getting towed from MK, and I've definitely left my car there overnight before, granted it was just 1 night.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Incredible Summer Lights Up Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon With Disney H20 Glow Nights


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

etherealcaitiff said:


> So if you're going to WDW for more than 1 night, I think the "trick" is to go to a park, pay for parking, and leave your vehicle there until the end of your trip.  I've never heard of anyone getting towed from MK, and I've definitely left my car there overnight before, granted it was just 1 night.


So do you have to go move your car every couple days so it doesn't become obvious?  Maybe this is a new company...like how the stroller rental companies all popped up!!  You pay me $25 per week and I move your car around the parking lot regularly, hahaha!


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> “In addition, we are merging our Consumer Products and Parks operations under one segment, combining strategy and resources to produce even more compelling products and experiences that bring our stories and characters to life for consumers,” Mr. Iger said.
> 
> Bob Chapek, Chairman, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, will assume additional responsibility for all of Disney’s consumer products operations globally, including licensing and Disney stores, as Chairman of the new Parks, Experiences and Consumer Products business segment. “Bob comes to this new role with an impressive record of success at both Parks and Resorts and Consumer Products, and he is the perfect leader to run these combined teams,” Mr. Iger said. Mr. Chapek will continue to report directly to Mr. Iger.


From WDWMagic on this

Parks and Resorts and Consumer Products operations combined in Walt Disney Company organizational shakeup


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> So do you have to go move your car every couple days so it doesn't become obvious?  Maybe this is a new company...like how the stroller rental companies all popped up!!  You pay me $25 per week and I move your car around the parking lot regularly, hahaha!



I wonder if we could see some companies offering offsite parking for $50/week and then shuttle you to/from your resort


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder if we could see some companies offering offsite parking for $50/week and then shuttle you to/from your resort


wow mine was a joke but this one is for real!  I never thought about that but this could become a thing...kinda like Airport parking...@TheMaxRebo...let's get in on this!


----------



## Mac30188

I was thinking the same thing.  I would absolutely consider offsite parking.  I don't really need the car while at Disney.  I am just close enough to drive TO Disney.


----------



## splash327

I find it interesting that the deluxe rates are more than parking at the park...


----------



## Tigger's ally

Phicinfan said:


> I did



Now you did it!


----------



## wareagle57

etherealcaitiff said:


> So if you're going to WDW for more than 1 night, I think the "trick" is to go to a park, pay for parking, and leave your vehicle there until the end of your trip.  I've never heard of anyone getting towed from MK, and I've definitely left my car there overnight before, granted it was just 1 night.



I'm curious about loopholes too. Though I'm not sure I'd be willing to go through them anyway. I like to have my car at the resort because I do not like waiting on the bus for parks that are not Magic Kingdom. This may very well push me into the Disney Springs hotels or completely off site. Dare I say even Universal?

But I'm curious what determines if the parking fee gets added to your bill. Is it the security guard at the gates that let you in? Scanning your magic band to let you through the gate? Simply claiming a car at check in? Will cars be issued tags/stickers now that they'll actually check for?

Another thing I find curious. They still allow free parking for the CAMPGROUNDS at Ft Wilderness, but make no mention of the CABINS at Ft. Wilderness. Am I being too literal there or are they actually going to charge parking for those staying in cabins, but continue to allow the loophole campsites to be spared?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look at the New Rapunzel’s Royal Table on the Disney Magic


----------



## skier_pete

etherealcaitiff said:


> So if you're going to WDW for more than 1 night, I think the "trick" is to go to a park, pay for parking, and leave your vehicle there until the end of your trip.  I've never heard of anyone getting towed from MK, and I've definitely left my car there overnight before, granted it was just 1 night.



I suppose that will work as long as you don't want to use your vehicle for the entire trip as it would be trapped in the parking lot. 

And if you have an Annual Pass you can park for free at the parks but have to pay at the resorts...do you do this as well?   



TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder if we could see some companies offering offsite parking for $50/week and then shuttle you to/from your resort



I was more thinking "DO you park at the airport?" There are places at Orlando airport that are listed at $4 a day. IF you HAVE to drive down but don't want a car when there - do you just park at the airport parking and Uber over to your resort? 

Another fallout question to this - will this make buses more crowded as people that previously rented cars decide not to spend $500 a week on a rental car? Or does it actually drive a lot of people to stay off site?

Ironic that it double doesn't apply to me - we never rent a car and we are DVC members anyways...can I rent out my parking space for $10 a night?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I was more thinking "DO you park at the airport?" There are places at Orlando airport that are listed at $4 a day. IF you HAVE to drive down but don't want a car when there - do you just park at the airport parking and Uber over to your resort?
> 
> Another fallout question to this - will this make buses more crowded as people that previously rented cars decide not to spend $500 a week on a rental car? Or does it actually drive a lot of people to stay off site?
> 
> Ironic that it double doesn't apply to me - we never rent a car and we are DVC members anyways...can I rent out my parking space for $10 a night?



I've seen other mention of parking at the airport - interesting thought

I think people that were debating going of site this now might push them and then others that don't *need* a car now might not get one and stay on site more

I think it does penalize locals/people that live within driving distance - so those that never leave once they get there but need their car to get there


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

********** said:


> I was more thinking "DO you park at the airport?" There are places at Orlando airport that are listed at $4 a day. IF you HAVE to drive down but don't want a car when there - do you just park at the airport parking and Uber over to your resort?


No need for the Uber on this one...just use DME, pick flights around your anticipated arrival and departure times   This also achieves what Disney wants...trapping you on property without a car.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Which sucks IMO.


It sucks especially when I think the parks s hould be heading toward the model of Momento Mori etc. for some of their shops and merchandise. More specific to the parks!


----------



## skier_pete

SouthFayetteFan said:


> This also achieves what Disney wants...trapping you on property without a car.



That's IS really what they want. Basically it's a "I can escape WDW property" fee.


----------



## jknezek

Man I could totally see someone buying up a parking lot somewhere north of WDW where it thins out a bit. Valet service. You drive there, they drive you in your car to the resort, you unload, they take the car back to the lot. Have an app where the day before you can request your car for the day and they bring it to the resort early a.m. (pre-rush hours) with a pickup vehicle for all the drivers. Your car is then waiting when you wake up, you can bring it in and out of the lot all day, and they come pick it back up after say 10 or 12 p.m. Not real inconvenient, but I'm thinking not many people would use the car that often. Charge by the pickup. So $10 per day, $10 per dropoff, one free dropoff/pickup to get you to the hotel and back. 

You'd need a bunch of workers early a.m. and late p.m. to shift the cars around for each day, and a few during the day for the regular drop offs, plus a shuttle for your fleet of drivers after they've dropped the vehicles off.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> It sucks especially when I think the parks s hould be heading toward the model of Momento Mori etc. for some of their shops and merchandise. More specific to the parks!



well, theoretically if products and parks were all under one umbrella that could/should actually increase the likelihood of having products more specific to the parks and parks better integrating other products, etc.

Not saying that will happen but the potential is there


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

jknezek said:


> Man I could totally see someone buying up a parking lot somewhere north of WDW where it thins out a bit. Valet service. You drive there, they drive you in your car to the resort, you unload, they take the car back to the lot. Have an app where the day before you can request your car for the day and they bring it to the resort early a.m. (pre-rush hours) with a pickup vehicle for all the drivers. Your car is then waiting when you wake up, you can bring it in and out of the lot all day, and they come pick it back up after say 10 or 12 p.m. Not real inconvenient, but I'm thinking not many people would use the car that often. Charge by the pickup. So $10 per day, $10 per dropoff, one free dropoff/pickup to get you to the hotel and back.
> 
> You'd need a bunch of workers early a.m. and late p.m. to shift the cars around for each day, and a few during the day for the regular drop offs, plus a shuttle for your fleet of drivers after they've dropped the vehicles off.


It sounds a little crazy... BUT Many years ago somebody came up with a similar theory on stroller rentals OR grocery delivery...a bunch of people said it was stupid, or nobody would do it, or they were crazy...now the people who started those companies are probably doing pretty darn well for themselves lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Man I could totally see someone buying up a parking lot somewhere north of WDW where it thins out a bit. Valet service. You drive there, they drive you in your car to the resort, you unload, they take the car back to the lot. Have an app where the day before you can request your car for the day and they bring it to the resort early a.m. (pre-rush hours) with a pickup vehicle for all the drivers. Your car is then waiting when you wake up, you can bring it in and out of the lot all day, and they come pick it back up after say 10 or 12 p.m. Not real inconvenient, but I'm thinking not many people would use the car that often. Charge by the pickup. So $10 per day, $10 per dropoff, one free dropoff/pickup to get you to the hotel and back.
> 
> You'd need a bunch of workers early a.m. and late p.m. to shift the cars around for each day, and a few during the day for the regular drop offs, plus a shuttle for your fleet of drivers after they've dropped the vehicles off.



could probably build a relationship with Uber drivers who become your "shuttle service"


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

SouthFayetteFan said:


> It sounds a little crazy... BUT Many years ago somebody came up with a similar theory on stroller rentals OR grocery delivery...a bunch of people said it was stupid, or nobody would do it, or they were crazy...now the people who started those companies are probably doing pretty darn well for themselves lol.


I guess the major difference here being the capital investment in an actual piece of property with proximity - vs. the capital required to buy strollers (small) or groceries (very minimal).


----------



## chasingthtdream08

Just throwing in my two cents about the paid parking situation. While on my CP there were A LOT of cast members that would park at the deluxes (Poly mostly) and take the monorail to the parks and spend all day there, avoiding the chaos of the TTC. I have to imagine that this paid parking decision is the conclusion of many factors including this.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> 
> *
> 
> View attachment 308927
> 
> I will be there...



This was included in a packet we got as a DVC perk as well.


----------



## skier_pete

jknezek said:


> Man I could totally see someone buying up a parking lot somewhere north of WDW where it thins out a bit. Valet service. You drive there, they drive you in your car to the resort, you unload, they take the car back to the lot. Have an app where the day before you can request your car for the day and they bring it to the resort early a.m. (pre-rush hours) with a pickup vehicle for all the drivers. Your car is then waiting when you wake up, you can bring it in and out of the lot all day, and they come pick it back up after say 10 or 12 p.m. Not real inconvenient, but I'm thinking not many people would use the car that often. Charge by the pickup. So $10 per day, $10 per dropoff, one free dropoff/pickup to get you to the hotel and back.
> 
> You'd need a bunch of workers early a.m. and late p.m. to shift the cars around for each day, and a few during the day for the regular drop offs, plus a shuttle for your fleet of drivers after they've dropped the vehicles off.



Well, the problem with $10 a day is that it's not that much less than just paying to park and having the convenience of your car. I think you'd have to do something like car rentals do. Maybe $8 per day or say $35 for 7 days. You'd have to be on the low end of airport parking to make it work. The shuttling people back and forth thing is a big hassle too, you'd have to have set pick up times - maybe have a shuttle for every 2 or 3 resorts. I am not sure you could make the model profitable, though. As someone else said, you have to pay for land - which is NOT cheap even in Florida. Stroller rentals has high profit margin. Once you pay the $200 for a stroller, you make $10 a day and after 20 days its all profit. Just not sure you could it cheap enough to make it worth while as a business venture. 

While I think in the end is this won't have a lot of effect. A few people will move off-site. Even more won't rent a car when they come. But mostly people will pay it. I've learned over the last 10 years of being on these boards that nothing Disney seems to do dissuades people from coming.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Well, the problem with $10 a day is that it's not that much less than just paying to park and having the convenience of your car. I think you'd have to do something like car rentals do. Maybe $8 per day or say $35 for 7 days. You'd have to be on the low end of airport parking to make it work. The shuttling people back and forth thing is a big hassle too, you'd have to have set pick up times - maybe have a shuttle for every 2 or 3 resorts. I am not sure you could make the model profitable, though. As someone else said, you have to pay for land - which is NOT cheap even in Florida. Stroller rentals has high profit margin. Once you pay the $200 for a stroller, you make $10 a day and after 20 days its all profit. Just not sure you could it cheap enough to make it worth while as a business venture.
> 
> While I think in the end is this won't have a lot of effect. A few people will move off-site. Even more won't rent a car when they come. But mostly people will pay it. I've learned over the last 10 years of being on these boards that nothing Disney seems to do dissuades people from coming.



or, for every person that taps out and says "that's it!" there are two people to take their spot .... and that will be like 10 more once Star Wars:GE opens


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> or, for every person that taps out and says "that's it!" there are two people to take their spot .... and that will be like 10 more once Star Wars:GE opens



AND more than likely they will have never been to WDW and won’t be surprised by the “parking fee” because they will not have known anything different.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UPDATE: runDisney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Registration Will Open March 20 at Noon


----------



## Carol Jackson

Isn’t Disney Springs a great big off-site parking lot with an already free shuttle service?


----------



## rteetz

Carol Jackson said:


> Isn’t Disney Springs a great big off-site parking lot with an already free shuttle service?


There is not transportation to the parks from Disney Springs.


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> There is not transportation to the parks from Disney Springs.


But it is a short walk to a SSR bus stop.


----------



## DizDaD7

Or if the car is not needed for the whole week, they can leave it there and just use resort transp.


----------



## thepops

rteetz said:


> Both Iger and Chapek have areas at Castaway Cay.


Do you mean TakeYourCashAway Cay??


----------



## thepops

jade1 said:


> Esp in a new 21 and older Resort.


Come on Baby.... Roll a 7!  Daddy needs to pay the parking fees!


----------



## thepops

jknezek said:


> Man I could totally see someone buying up a parking lot somewhere north of WDW where it thins out a bit. Valet service. You drive there, they drive you in your car to the resort, you unload, they take the car back to the lot. Have an app where the day before you can request your car for the day and they bring it to the resort early a.m. (pre-rush hours) with a pickup vehicle for all the drivers. Your car is then waiting when you wake up, you can bring it in and out of the lot all day, and they come pick it back up after say 10 or 12 p.m. Not real inconvenient, but I'm thinking not many people would use the car that often. Charge by the pickup. So $10 per day, $10 per dropoff, one free dropoff/pickup to get you to the hotel and back.
> 
> You'd need a bunch of workers early a.m. and late p.m. to shift the cars around for each day, and a few during the day for the regular drop offs, plus a shuttle for your fleet of drivers after they've dropped the vehicles off.



Like an owner's locker for your car!


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Blizzard Beach closure extended 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...d-beach-closure-extended-through-thursday.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guardians show at Epcot starts June 9th

http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/the-g...some-mix-live-concert-series-begins-june-9th/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guardians show at Epcot starts June 9th
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/the-g...some-mix-live-concert-series-begins-june-9th/


I so love the Guardians soundtracks. I really hope this isn't along the same lines as the dance parties at MK. Those drive me nuts and I hate having to navigate around those more almost more than I hate getting rolled over by strollers.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Save the Date: Incredible Summer Begins May 25 at Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> I so love the Guardians soundtracks. I really hope this isn't along the same lines as the dance parties at MK. Those drive me nuts and I hate having to navigate around those more almost more than I hate getting rolled over by strollers.



This is in the big theater in World Showcase so you would have to go into the theater to see this and assume no strollers down by the dance floor area in front of the stage - so should be different structure than the dance parties in MK


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Morimoto Asia's Month-Long Sakura Festival Celebrates Cherry Blossoms, Begins Today


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently former ESPN President John Skipper was a Cocaine user

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/f...is-espn-exit-a-cocaine-extortion-plot-1094657


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently former ESPN President John Skipper was a Cocaine user
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/f...is-espn-exit-a-cocaine-extortion-plot-1094657


Maybe I've seen too many '80's movies about corporate America but this stuff never surprises me anymore.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guardians show at Epcot starts June 9th
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/the-g...some-mix-live-concert-series-begins-june-9th/



I know there's a lot of hate towards this, but a little disappointed it will end 6 days before we arrive in August. I was hoping it would be something to look forward to, but it really depends on if it is just the tunes being played (not a live band) then it's probably pretty skip-able.



Capang said:


> Maybe I've seen too many '80's movies about corporate America but this stuff never surprises me anymore.



"Hans! Bubby! I'm your white knight!"


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently former ESPN President John Skipper was a Cocaine user
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/f...is-espn-exit-a-cocaine-extortion-plot-1094657



Meh, it's better than sexual harassment issues.


----------



## Dis_Fan

*News
*
Brace the internet. Infinity War trailer #2 comes tomorrow (probably 9am eastern)

https://mobile.twitter.com/MarvelStudios/status/974314311765000192?s=19


----------



## BigRed98

Dis_Fan said:


> *News
> *
> Brace the internet. Infinity War trailer #2 comes tomorrow (probably 9am eastern)
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/MarvelStudios/status/974314311765000192?s=19



I’m watching the start of march madness tournament and I kept seeing a infinity war teaser commercial that says trailer comes out tomorrow.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> I’m watching the start of march madness tournament and I kept seeing a infinity war teaser commercial that says trailer comes out tomorrow.



A commercial hyping up a commercial?  What a time to be alive!!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Main Street theater construction is gone for sure

http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/photos-cancelled-main-street-theater-construction-site-gone/


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Main Street theater construction is gone for sure
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/photos-cancelled-main-street-theater-construction-site-gone/


I wonder if this will get revisited in the future as part of a different budget of expansion.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> I wonder if this will get revisited in the future as part of a different budget of expansion.


Quite possible


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Main Street theater construction is gone for sure
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/photos-cancelled-main-street-theater-construction-site-gone/



Heard they were opening up a new premium parking lot instead....


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Main Street theater construction is gone for sure
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/photos-cancelled-main-street-theater-construction-site-gone/


 

But I feel like if they aren't going to do it they should probably announce it. They officially announced it in D23 and as far as the masses knows it's still happening. I suppose since it was all wrapped up in a "50th anniversary" thing they think maybe they can hold off? I guess it's possible like mentioned it could happen for the future but still.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Heard they were opening up a new premium parking lot instead....



That is a good point ... parking spots on Disney property are now worth more than ever!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reservations open for Pixar play zone  

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...xar-play-zone-at-disneys-contemporary-resort/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> But I feel like if they aren't going to do it they should probably announce it. They officially announced it in D23 and as far as the masses knows it's still happening. I suppose since it was all wrapped up in a "50th anniversary" thing they think maybe they can hold off? I guess it's possible like mentioned it could happen for the future but still.



If the money for it is to be rerouted to something new/different they may wait until that is more set/started and then announce it more as "instead of the theater we are doing this even more exciting project" rather than "you know that theater thing we said we were doing?  well, we aren't"


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> If the money for it is to be rerouted to something new/different they may wait until that is more set/started and then announce it more as "instead of the theater we are doing this even more exciting project" rather than "you know that theater thing we said we were doing?  well, we aren't"


True true I could see that for sure.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Main Street theater construction is gone for sure
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/photos-cancelled-main-street-theater-construction-site-gone/


I hope they will revisit the project. WDW really needs a broadway style theater.

I would also be interested if WDW will revisit the Express Bus Transportation since the parking lot where this was being built is the parking lot where you would board that bus at the MK. Just a thought, but I really don’t know if it will come back.


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reservations open for Pixar play zone
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...xar-play-zone-at-disneys-contemporary-resort/


That's really sad. It's honestly the one piece of new construction I was most interested in. And never mind that. The MK really needed a big people eater like this would have been. And a cool break from the hot sun.


----------



## shoreward

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I hope they will revisit the project. WDW really needs a broadway style theater.
> 
> I would also be interested if WDW will revisit the Express Bus Transportation since the parking lot where this was being built is the parking lot where you would board that bus at the MK. Just a thought, but I really don’t know if it will come back.



Like you, I have really missed the Express Transportation. I think about it every time I pass by an area where I used to sign in for the service, to catch the bus.

Maybe with the new overnight parking fees, Disney will consider bringing back the service; there will probably not be as many people with cars and who may not like waiting for the regular bus transportation between the parks.


----------



## FinnsMom7

shoreward said:


> Like you, I have really missed the Express Transportation. I think about it every time I pass by an area where I used to sign in for the service, to catch the bus.
> 
> Maybe with the new overnight parking fees, Disney will consider bringing back the service; there will probably not be as many people with cars and who may not like waiting for the regular bus transportation between the parks.


I was so excited to try that Express Transportation and it was canceled two months or so before my trip.  It really would have helped my hopping plans - but I just reworked things.  

With all this paid for parking I hope the impacts on the buses doesn't get worse, although I have been lucky it is no secret they are way understaffed with drivers, in fact in December our one bus driver said they are severely under in numbers of what they should have on a given day, peak time or not.


----------



## Roxyfire

FinnsMom7 said:


> I was so excited to try that Express Transportation and it was canceled two months or so before my trip.  It really would have helped my hopping plans - but I just reworked things.
> 
> With all this paid for parking I hope the impacts on the buses doesn't get worse, although I have been lucky it is no secret they are way understaffed with drivers, in fact in December our one bus driver said they are severely under in numbers of what they should have on a given day, peak time or not.



I really loved Express Transport, I know it wasn't 100% for everyone (especially those caught in late afternoon T-Storms) but my experience was good. It's an awesome thing to have in your arsenal if you're staying at the MK area resorts. Having a set time to go to the MK was really invaluable when one park is closing but MK is open later.


----------



## soniam

andyw715 said:


> Watch the opening credits of Miami Vice    (other than the part with the bongo drums)



I was totally thinking that too I must be old.



pepperandchips said:


> Someone just posted this in the dedicated discussion thread but the new parking charge has been confirmed by Disney.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/parking/



Booooooooooooo!

I get it at the deluxes, because most of them are really tight on parking. We even pay it at Universal hotels with the same justification. However, the moderates have a ton of parking. We have never had an issue finding a good spot at POR, POFQ, or CBR. This is a total money grab We wouldn’t rent a car, but getting between WDW and Universal can get expensive. Plus, I have had it with most of the WDW onsite transportation. It’s slow and soul-sucking.


----------



## Mac30188

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I hope they will revisit the project. WDW really needs a broadway style theater.
> 
> I would also be interested if WDW will revisit the Express Bus Transportation since the parking lot where this was being built is the parking lot where you would board that bus at the MK. Just a thought, but I really don’t know if it will come back.



The theater is a great idea, but the location always seemed odd.   While not exactly on Main Street, Main Street can be one of the most congested places in all of WDW.  It seems like they could find a better location for an item that will be periodically releasing fairly large groups of people.  It would certainly make scheduling a lot easier.


----------



## sachilles

Perhaps the theater is where the new gondola station will unload within the security bubble.  /sarcasm


----------



## writerguyfl

JETSDAD said:


> But it is a short walk to a SSR bus stop.



That would depend on how you define the word short.  According to Google Map's Measure Distance Tool, it's about 3,182 feet (969 meters) from the Lime Garage at Disney Springs to the closest bus stop at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort.  That's 0.6 of a mile.





Source: https://goo.gl/maps/cJPbfbhJyg52


----------



## cmash95

rteetz said:


> Quite possible


infrastructure issues


----------



## Batstang2000

The parking rates are now gone from the Disney Website... https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/parking/


----------



## OKW Lover

Batstang2000 said:


> The parking rates are now gone from the Disney Website... https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/parking/


Interesting.  I wonder if they've reconsidered.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Interesting.  I wonder if they've reconsidered.


I know they’ve gotten a lot of complaints.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Citrus Swirl has returned! 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/the-citrus-swirl-returns-to-the-magic-kingdom-due-to-popular-demand/


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Citrus Swirl has returned!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/the-citrus-swirl-returns-to-the-magic-kingdom-due-to-popular-demand/



Yay!!! We always get this because I can't eat ice cream really, so he eats the ice cream and I eat the citrus part.


----------



## RAD

OKW Lover said:


> Interesting.  I wonder if they've reconsidered.


It should be interesting to see what happens with this.


----------



## MommaBerd

Batstang2000 said:


> The parking rates are now gone from the Disney Website... https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/parking/



While I am excited about the possibility, if it is true, I’m sure we’ll see an increase in room rates in the not-too-distant future...


----------



## RAD

MommaBerd said:


> While I am excited about the possibility, if it is true, I’m sure we’ll see an increase in room rates in the not-too-distant future...


If they do bring it back I'd like to see them charge the same price in all resorts. I'd bet the cost of a parking space to build and maintain is the same at a value resort vs a deluxe resort.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Citrus Swirl has returned!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/the-citrus-swirl-returns-to-the-magic-kingdom-due-to-popular-demand/



It was gone?!?

Orange bird forever!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I know they’ve gotten a lot of complaints.



So for once it would actually be “due to guest demand”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Has Disney backtracked on its decision to charge for resort parking?


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Has Disney backtracked on its decision to charge for resort parking?


There is confusion, currently, whether Disney has just been updating the site or actually went back to the prior parking policy.  If you look at individual resort pages, they go into detail about the new parking fees at resorts.  For example, this is for BWI:



> *Parking*
> Effective for new reservations made March 21, 2018 and thereafter, standard overnight self-parking is available to registered Guests for a fee of $24 per night. Valet parking is also available for $33 per night. All parking fees include applicable tax.
> 
> Complimentary standard self-parking is available while you enjoy select dining, shopping, entertainment, and recreation experiences at this Resort.
> 
> Learn more about parking at Walt Disney World Resort.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Has Disney backtracked on its decision to charge for resort parking?



No. It's a website error


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> No. It's a website error


Disney is definitely doing something. It was there earlier. Yes it’s still listed on the individual resort pages.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Disney is definitely doing something. It was there earlier. Yes it’s still listed on the individual resort pages.



I called DRC and they said it'll still take effect on 3/21


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> I called DRC and they said it'll still take effect on 3/21


I am not doubting you its just interesting its not on the page anymore.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Viva la revolution!


----------



## shoreward

Parking policies at the parks, per Disney Q & A:



> If you are a Guest staying at a Disney Resort hotel, you receive complimentary standard parking at Disney theme parks for the length of your Resort stay. You must present valid Disney Resort hotel identification to enter the parking lots. Complimentary standard theme park parking is also included with select annual passes.
> 
> Prices subject to change without notice.




Parking policies at the parks, per website parking info page:



> Guests pay one fee for a parking pass good all day at all 4 theme parks—Magic Kingdom park, Epcot, Disney’s Hollywood Studios and Disney's Animal Kingdom theme park. Our special preferred parking lots are located conveniently close to the theme park entrances.
> 
> 
> Preferred parking: car or motorcycle – $45 per day
> Standard parking: car or motorcycle – $22 per day
> Oversized Vehicle Parking: Shuttle, Limo, Camper Trailer, RV, Bus or Tractor Trailer - $27 per day
> *Passholder Parking* Standard self-parking is complimentary for Annual Passholders, Premium Passholders and Disney Premier Passport holders.



Note:  There is no mention made of complimentary parking for Disney resort guests.  Will a new policy provide complimentary parking at the parks for guests who already are paying to park overnight at their resort, or will they be slammed with two parking fees - at both resort and parks?

Guests of the Swan and Dolphin who pay to park their vehicles at those resorts receive complimentary parking at the parks.

UPDATE (10 minutes after original post):  The site has been updated and now has the following info posted for parking at the parks:


> Registered Guests of Disney Resort Hotels, select Annual Passholders, Premium Passholders and Disney Premier Passport holders may enjoy complimentary standard self-parking at Disney Theme Parks.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Disney is definitely doing something. It was there earlier. Yes it’s still listed on the individual resort pages.


Kind of like the way W&D race info info kept disappearing and reappearing on the runDisney site. I’d be surprised if they roll this back, but I’d be pleased if they did.


----------



## rteetz

And parking fees are back listed on the site.


----------



## Joben

So I used to come here MUCH more often, but only get back here every now and then. Even when I do I rarely post. Now, I have to go through like ten pages to get caught up(more like 20 on this years thread the first time, or if something big happens) I go through a range of emotions going through all rteetz's updates...


rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Files Patent to Adjust Your Ride Path Depending on How Scared You Are


Hmmm interesting this might mean something somewhere down the line, but kinda interesting I guess.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Pixar themed kids club coming to the Contemporary
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...nce-coming-to-disneys-contemporary-resort.htm



Okay I have a kid now I should probably read this....nah



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Permit I mentioned earlier
> 
> Permit May Hint at Time Frame for New Cirque du Soleil Show



Oh look a permit....zzzzzzzzzz



rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History*
> 
> The first cels were sent to the camera department for Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs in 1937
> 
> The Love Bug is generally released in 1969.
> 
> Robert Iger is chosen to succeed Michael Eisner as Disney CEO in 2005.
> 
> Typhoon Lagoon debuts a new attraction, Crush N Gusher, in 2005.
> 
> Race to Witch Mountain is released in 2009.
> 
> Disney's live action Cinderella is released in 2015.



Oh Disney history, okay I like history....next



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dream Boutique at DTD Anaheim is closing March 18th
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/the-dream-boutique-at-downtown-disney-closing-on-march-18/



wait what is this ....oh it's DL c'mon rteetz don't fake me out like that it's not fair!!!!! Well I may go there some day.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: SeaWorld and Other Facilities Come Together to Rehabilitate Manatees



THIS ISN"T EVEN DISNEY GIVE ME MY 3 SECONDS OF LOST TIME BACK RTEETZ!!!!



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New food at Jock Lindsey’s
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/review-jo...rinks-include-ganachery-coffee-old-fashioned/










Seriously rteetz you do a great job, I don't know where you find the time. Please keep up the good work


----------



## Joben

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like some positive changes - really wish this bar took off more.  I really liked it the times I was in there but it wasn't very crowded either time



Okay this was going to be my original quote comment, then ten pages later you get the snarky one above.

This menu looks awesome for me. In both drink and food I would not say no to anything. The pizza would probably be the first on the chopping block if that tells you something. I went there for a drink shortly after they opened to check it out and I really liked it. Kind of reminds me of Nomad lounge (new favorite ) but more casual. I can't understand why it is struggling for business. I want to say because it is in Disney Springs, but there's tons of foot traffic, and that is a place that demands alcohol!


----------



## pepperandchips

Joben said:


> Okay this was going to be my original quote comment, then ten pages later you get the snarky one above.
> 
> This menu looks awesome for me. In both drink and food I would not say no to anything. The pizza would probably be the first on the chopping block if that tells you something. I went there for a drink shortly after they opened to check it out and I really liked it. Kind of reminds me of Nomad lounge (new favorite ) but more casual. I can't understand why it is struggling for business. I want to say because it is in Disney Springs, but there's tons of foot traffic, and that is a place that demands alcohol!



I like Jock's in theory and really want it to do well, but we've honestly never had good service there and - as you said - with so much foot traffic and the need to grab a beverage, we often stop somewhere before we get to Jock Lindsey's. I also think they are/were struggling with a food identity crisis. Half of what I've had there is okay and half has been woof-level bad. When Morimoto and Homecoming both have bars nearby it's hard to pick Jock's. I'd love to see a lounge singer there or something else to make it unique. We aren't going there for the food and I'd probably pick Paddlefish or The Boathouse for waterside ambiance, so there needs to be something unique offered. While I love the memorabilia, I just don't find Jock's all that special.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

*News*

Maybe I missed this earlier but just in case!

New Pixar themed room decorations available at Disneyland hotels, along with reserved viewing for Paint the Night

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-package/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0315180321180004E


----------



## Joben

pepperandchips said:


> I like Jock's in theory and really want it to do well, but we've honestly never had good service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No excuse for bad service
> 
> 
> 
> there and - as you said - with so much foot traffic and the need to grab a beverage, we often stop somewhere before we get to Jock Lindsey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> location location location
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also think they are/were struggling with a food identity crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think that menu should help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half of what I've had there is okay and half has been woof-level bad. When Morimoto and Homecoming both have bars nearby it's hard to pick Jock's. I'd love to see a lounge singer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there or something else to make it unique. We aren't going there for the food and I'd probably pick Paddlefish or The Boathouse for waterside ambiance, so there needs to be something unique offered. While I love the memorabilia, I just don't find Jock's all that special.
Click to expand...


I think the appeal to the place should be it's a good place to go before or after dinner. Get some cheaper drinks or an appetizer before your schedule dinner. All those restaurants are nice but drinks and an app really add to the expensive entree


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Pixar themed kids club coming to the Contemporary
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...nce-coming-to-disneys-contemporary-resort.htm


They finally announced dates. This is exciting for me, the wife and I'm sure the kids will love it! Looks like we will have one resort night where we can relax at one of the bars or go back to the room to play checkers  while the kids play!


----------



## Keels

pepperandchips said:


> I like Jock's in theory and really want it to do well, but we've honestly never had good service there and - as you said - with so much foot traffic and the need to grab a beverage, we often stop somewhere before we get to Jock Lindsey's. I also think they are/were struggling with a food identity crisis. Half of what I've had there is okay and half has been woof-level bad. When Morimoto and Homecoming both have bars nearby it's hard to pick Jock's. I'd love to see a lounge singer there or something else to make it unique. We aren't going there for the food and I'd probably pick Paddlefish or The Boathouse for waterside ambiance, so there needs to be something unique offered. While I love the memorabilia, I just don't find Jock's all that special.



I like Jock's, but I only go during HH and only on days when my favorite bartender works there. I always sit at the outside bar and have a good time. 

That said - I drink beer and their beer selection is good, or if I'm doing a cocktail it's a basic cocktail ... not a specialty one of their menu. The pretzels are LEGIT though.


----------



## Fantasia79

********** said:


> My step-father enjoyed gambling, and there used to be Jai Alai Fronton (the court where they play) in Connecticut near Hartford and we used to go when I was a kid and he would gamble. (He wasn't a hard core gambler - more an occasional gambler.) It really kind of crazy fun to watch, because the court is likely 200 feet long and the players have these curved catching tools strapped to there hands and otherwise it's sort of like raquetball except much much bigger. There would be like 8 players or teams, and they would play like a semi round robin type thing (two players would play until one gets a point, then the loser would leave and the next player come on) and you would bet on the players/teams. I think it took about 30 minutes to play a full "game".  The one in Hartford closed a while ago, so I think the only place in the USA they still play is Florida.  I don't remember it being seedy, or at least any seedier than the dog track or the horse track. (In other news - I surprisingly never became a gambler even though my step-dad always did it. I think it was because I saw that you lose more than you win, and being a math whiz I just wasn't interested in something that was guaranteed to take my money.)
> 
> Now back to your regular Disney dish.




I can’t look at this and not hear Miami Vice


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pepperandchips said:


> I like Jock's in theory and really want it to do well, but we've honestly never had good service there and - as you said - with so much foot traffic and the need to grab a beverage, we often stop somewhere before we get to Jock Lindsey's. I also think they are/were struggling with a food identity crisis. Half of what I've had there is okay and half has been woof-level bad. When Morimoto and Homecoming both have bars nearby it's hard to pick Jock's. I'd love to see a lounge singer there or something else to make it unique. We aren't going there for the food and I'd probably pick Paddlefish or The Boathouse for waterside ambiance, so there needs to be something unique offered. While I love the memorabilia, I just don't find Jock's all that special.



I will admit I am a bit biased as I have had some good experiences there - the best was when it was slow and was chatting with he bartender who used to work at he Adventurer’s Club and regaled is with some great stories (including when she was part of a marriage proposal and the woman said ‘no’)


----------



## mom2rtk

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Viva la revolution!


If only!


----------



## Moliphino

Joben said:


> I think the appeal to the place should be it's a good place to go before or after dinner. Get some cheaper drinks or an appetizer before your schedule dinner. All those restaurants are nice but drinks and an app really add to the expensive entree



That's how we usually hit it, before our Raglan Road dinners. I love the place. We've never eaten there, but the drinks are good and I love all the theming.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NEW INFINITY WAR TRAILER!!!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEW INFINITY WAR TRAILER!!!


The excitement level is high...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DisneyStyle store coming to Disney Springs

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ming-to-disney-springs-west-side-this-may.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Easter entertainment starts next week at Magic Kingdom

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ent-at-the-magic-kingdom-begins-next-week.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DisneyStyle store coming to Disney Springs
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ming-to-disney-springs-west-side-this-may.htm




looks like all the fun shirts and stuff you would find at Redbubble or something not being offered on site.  That's cool - I like those kids of "punny" shirts


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Everyone’s favorite wall is getting a fresh coat of paint

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/purple-wall-enhancement-coming-to.html?m=1


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News*

Disney Theatrical has released another original song from Frozen: The Broadway Musical. This is the final original song being released before the show officially debuts on Broadway this coming Thursday, March 22, 2018. 

This song called “True Love” is performed by Patti Murin (originating the role of Anna on Broadway) and accompanied by Robert Lopez (one of the writers of the song).

This song is said in the video to be the emotional climax to Anna’s journey in the musical.

My opinion…This is my favorite original song that Disney released from the show. I can’t wait for the Broadway Cast Recording!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like all the fun shirts and stuff you would find at Redbubble or something not being offered on site.  That's cool - I like those kids of "punny" shirts


I  Redbubble!! We have everything from PeopleMover blueprint shirts to a Hamilton/Princess Leia mashup.  Awesome stuff!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Everyone’s favorite wall is getting a fresh coat of paint
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/purple-wall-enhancement-coming-to.html?m=1


I just imagined what the reaction would be like if they painted over the purple with... say... taupe...


----------



## SJMajor67

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEW INFINITY WAR TRAILER!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just imagined what the reaction would be like if they painted over the purple with... say... taupe...




I still wonder if this is one of those things that was cool because it wasn't an official Disney thing and now that Disney is "in on it" it makes it less cool?  Sort of like, once your parents start listening to a band it is no longer cool and you no longer listen to them


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Additional Reserved Viewing Area for IllumiNations Now Available at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Traffic Shift on Osceola Parkway Begins March 18 at Walt Disney World


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> I still wonder if this is one of those things that was cool because it wasn't an official Disney thing and now that Disney is "in on it" it makes it less cool?  Sort of like, once your parents start listening to a band it is no longer cool and you no longer listen to them


Like Star Wars...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> Like Star Wars...



well, my parents were never into Star Wars, so it's still cool to me dangit!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Additional Reserved Viewing Area for IllumiNations Now Available at Epcot




Guess people are buying this extra FP if they needed to create an additional area for all of them


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEW INFINITY WAR TRAILER!!!



Series is really coming together. Looks super fun.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEW INFINITY WAR TRAILER!!!


Seriouslly got chills. Really excited for this and yet it's a bittersweet movie too.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DisneyStyle store coming to Disney Springs
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ming-to-disney-springs-west-side-this-may.htm


 Is this a Disney owned store? If it is do you think anything will pop up on the shopDisney website or app? 

I'm really loving the PeopleMover one for example


----------



## Moliphino

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Is this a Disney owned store? If it is do you think anything will pop up on the shopDisney website or app?
> 
> I'm really loving the PeopleMover one for example



Oh wow, I _really _need that Tiki Room shirt. That's exactly the type of merch I've been wanting for ages.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Is this a Disney owned store? If it is do you think anything will pop up on the shopDisney website or app?
> 
> I'm really loving the PeopleMover one for example


Yes it is Disney owned. Not sure if that stuff will be online but stuff like the spirit jerseys are not only sold there they are sold at other WDW locations too.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland's Dumbo Scheduled to Return April 27th


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> They officially announced it in D23 and as far as the masses knows it's still happening.



The masses? Ask 100 tourists walking down Main Street and 99 wouldn't know about it. Maybe a full hundred. Just because we follow these things so closely, doesn't mean the general public does. Like a lot of people I talk to don't have a clue that a big Star Wars land is coming. You think they know about a theater?



TheMaxRebo said:


> NEW INFINITY WAR TRAILER!!!



This could just be 2 hours of the characters talking to eachother and they have my money. Every trailer I'm like:

"Oooooh - Starlord's talking to Ironman"
"Oooooh - Dr Strange is talking to Peter Parker." (And that's a GREAT joke BTW.)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Is anyone speculating about Avengers? Dr. Strange hasn't had another movie announced, has he? Benedict Cumberbatch is a pretty elite actor...I'm calling his death and Iron Man's, but I wouldn't be shocked if Iron Man comes back in the second Infinity War by a stone.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Shares Music Video of 'True Love' From 'Frozen: The Broadway Musical'


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> This could just be 2 hours of the characters talking to eachother and they have my money. Every trailer I'm like:
> 
> "Oooooh - Starlord's talking to Ironman"
> "Oooooh - Dr Strange is talking to Peter Parker." (And that's a GREAT joke BTW.)



I totally loved the interaction between Starlord and Ironman (well, really Peter Quill and Tony Stark I guess) - as they definitely are similar in some ways but I can totally see Stark getting annoyed with Quill.  Also like that Gamora seems to have a key role as having knowledge of Thanos, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is anyone speculating about Avengers? Dr. Strange hasn't had another movie announced, has he? Benedict Cumberbatch is a pretty elite actor...I'm calling his death and Iron Man's, but I wouldn't be shocked if Iron Man comes back in the second Infinity War by a stone.



definitely going to be some deaths of the original round of heroes.  So Tony Stark dying and then someone else taking over for Ironman.  Captain America biting it and Bucky taking over, etc.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland After Dark Event Series Continues May 3 with Star Wars Nite


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely going to be some deaths of the original round of heroes.  So Tony Stark dying and then someone else taking over for Ironman.  *Captain America biting it and Bucky taking over, etc.*



I both want and fear this. So conflicted!


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> The masses? Ask 100 tourists walking down Main Street and 99 wouldn't know about it. Maybe a full hundred. Just because we follow these things so closely, doesn't mean the general public does. Like a lot of people I talk to don't have a clue that a big Star Wars land is coming. You think they know about a theater?



Yup.  If I had a dollar for every time someone asked me if I "went on Harry Potter" after I got back from a Disney vacation...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> This could just be 2 hours of the characters talking to eachother and they have my money. Every trailer I'm like:
> 
> "Oooooh - Starlord's talking to Ironman"
> "Oooooh - Dr Strange is talking to Peter Parker." (And that's a GREAT joke BTW.)



There are definitely some huge personalities that will be clashing, Starlord and Ironman is a good example. 

I also want to see Hulk and Drax interact.
I'd like a woman team up even just for a minute with Black Widow, Gamora and Nebula.
Dr. Strange and Ironman.
Spiderman and Rocket (I kind of think Rocket would be fascinated by him).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Yup.  If I had a dollar for every time someone asked me if I "went on Harry Potter" after I got back from a Disney vacation...



excuse me, is the correct monorail to get to Hogwarts?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disneyland After Dark Event Series Continues May 3 with Star Wars Nite



Oooh...the wheels are turning. One of my friends that I met on the Backstage ABD just got a job at Lucasfilm and has offered my boyfriend and I a tour if we come visit her. We were thinking of going in July, but maybe we should go in early May and do this event too...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> There are definitely some huge personalities that will be clashing, Starlord and Ironman is a good example.
> 
> I also want to see Hulk and Drax interact.
> I'd like a woman team up even just for a minute with Black Widow, Gamora and Nebula.
> Dr. Strange and Ironman.
> Spiderman and Rocket (I kind of think Rocket would be fascinated by him).



Don't forget some Okoye being part of that female teamup!

I can picture Rocket being like "hmm, based on myself I was expecting you to be a bit more spider-like ... I mean, how can you call yourself Spiderman when you don't even have 8 limbs?!?!?!?"


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Don't forget some Okoye being part of that female teamup!
> 
> I can picture Rocket being like "hmm, based on myself I was expecting you to be a bit more spider-like ... I mean, how can you call yourself Spiderman when you don't even have 8 limbs?!?!?!?"



I totally did forget her and now I feel bad 

Yeah, I think Rocket would either just have a ball making fun of Spiderman and his earnestness or they would be a comedy duo.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mickey Balloon Popcorn Buckets Have Arrived at Magic Kingdom!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

This Summer is a ‘Carnival of Stars’ at Hong Kong Disneyland


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disneyland After Dark Event Series Continues May 3 with Star Wars Nite



Tbh, kind of shocked it took this long for night two....


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> The masses? Ask 100 tourists walking down Main Street and 99 wouldn't know about it. Maybe a full hundred. Just because we follow these things so closely, doesn't mean the general public does. Like a lot of people I talk to don't have a clue that a big Star Wars land is coming. You think they know about a theater?


By the masses I meant the people who were told at D23 and at the very least Kansas Citians who read the news...it was a big story here thank you very much  Here's a link to our area's largest newpaper's story when it was first announced: http://www.kansascity.com/entertainment/article162534728.html

But no seriously I didn't mean the millions of visitors but I did mean the people who found out about the project to begin with. That could be people who were at D23, people who have read the various new stories around the nation, etc.

*And if you (general you) don't know about Star Wars coming I don't know what to tell you..like I wouldn't expect people to know a lot of details about it but Toy Story and Star Wars lands have been covered decently enough in the news but perhaps that could just be people who don't often read the news both local and national. Our locals news has including recently a story about the opening date of Toy Story land: http://www.kctv5.com/story/37525835/toy-story-land-to-open-at-walt-disney-world-resort-on-june-30

**Perhaps it's the DIS way of saying "maybe it's regional" lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> *And if you (general you) don't know about Star Wars coming I don't know what to tell you..like I wouldn't expect people to know a lot of details about it but Toy Story and Star Wars lands have been covered decently enough in the news but perhaps that could just be people who don't often read the news both local and national. Our locals news has including recently a story about the opening date of Toy Story land: http://www.kctv5.com/story/37525835/toy-story-land-to-open-at-walt-disney-world-resort-on-june-30
> 
> **Perhaps it's the DIS way of saying "maybe it's regional" lol



Waiting for the stories of the people that show up December of 2019 and walking into DHS and are like "Hey, did you know they have Star Wars stuff here?  Think Lucas knows? Anyone wanna meet R2D2?  I mean, it's not Mickey so I assume lines should be short"


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> By the masses I meant the people who were told at D23 and at the very least Kansas Citians who read the news...it was a big story here thank you very much  Here's a link to our area's largest newpaper's story when it was first announced: http://www.kansascity.com/entertainment/article162534728.html
> 
> But no seriously I didn't mean the millions of visitors but I did mean the people who found out about the project to begin with. That could be people who were at D23, people who have read the various new stories around the nation, etc.
> 
> *And if you (general you) don't know about Star Wars coming I don't know what to tell you..like I wouldn't expect people to know a lot of details about it but Toy Story and Star Wars lands have been covered decently enough in the news but perhaps that could just be people who don't often read the news both local and national. Our locals news has including recently a story about the opening date of Toy Story land: http://www.kctv5.com/story/37525835/toy-story-land-to-open-at-walt-disney-world-resort-on-june-30
> 
> **Perhaps it's the DIS way of saying "maybe it's regional" lol



I had the same thoughts as you about announcing the theater and then quietly shelving it.

I also don't really agree with announcing things to huge fanfare (yes yes, I know this was one of the least cheered for announcements at the D23 panel) and then it's never heard of again.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Waiting for the stories of the people that show up December of 2019 and walking into DHS and are like "Hey, did you know they have Star Wars stuff here?  Think Lucas knows? Anyone wanna meet R2D2?  I mean, it's not Mickey so I assume lines should be short"


Those kinds of people can't be helped though lol.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I had the same thoughts as you about announcing the theater and then quietly shelving it.
> 
> I also don't really agree with announcing things to huge fanfare (yes yes, I know this was one of the least cheered for announcements at the D23 panel) and then it's never heard of again.


Exactly. 

There was a lot of things announced at D23 I feel like (admittedly I didn't follow the previous D23 event like I did the one last year) that kept coming rapid fire so it could be easy for some things to fall to the backburner in regards to other more high profile announcements. 

But still sucks anytime it happens. Things change, budgets tighten, best laid plans and all of course.


----------



## sachilles

I think an announcement of a replacement for the theater will come in time. However, they are savvy enough to avoid announcing a replacement that might get shelved as well....if they did it twice in a row they'd be lynched. Best to wait awhile, I'm guessing next years D23.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely going to be some deaths of the original round of heroes.  So Tony Stark dying and then someone else taking over for Ironman.  Captain America biting it and Bucky taking over, etc.



I sort of assume one of these will be in this movie, and one will be in next years movie, but yes I expect both these characters to bite the dust. (This isn't a spoiler - this is just what I believe will occur based on gut instinct.)


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I had the same thoughts as you about announcing the theater and then quietly shelving it.
> 
> I also don't really agree with announcing things to huge fanfare (yes yes, I know this was one of the least cheered for announcements at the D23 panel) and then it's never heard of again.



Two Words: Hyperion Wharf.


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> Don't forget some Okoye being part of that female teamup!
> 
> I can picture Rocket being like "hmm, based on myself I was expecting you to be a bit more spider-like ... I mean, how can you call yourself Spiderman when you don't even have 8 limbs?!?!?!?"



Scarlet Witch and Mantis are in the film too...they could have one bad a** female team.


----------



## Lee Matthews

********** said:


> I sort of assume one of these will be in this movie, and one will be in next years movie, but yes I expect both these characters to bite the dust. (This isn't a spoiler - this is just what I believe will occur based on gut instinct.)



I agree with Captain America because I think Captain Marvel is going to take over him. I really don’t want Iron Man to go but I think RDJ is done with the role


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://muppetguystalking.com/specialoffer

Muppet Guys Talking is available online starting today.

This is a documentary that I had the privilege to see at last years South By.

It features Frank Oz, Fran Brill, Jerry Nelson, Dave Goelz, and Bill Barretta. 

It is really great and definitely worth the money.


----------



## MommaBerd

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://muppetguystalking.com/specialoffer
> 
> Muppet Guys Talking is available online starting today.
> 
> This is a documentary that I had the privilege to see at last years South By.
> 
> It features Frank Oz, Fran Brill, Jerry Nelson, Dave Goelz, and Bill Barretta.
> 
> It is really great and definitely worth the money.



LOL - I read the URL as “Muppet Guy Stalking”!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Royal Caribbean building a water park on their private island 

https://blooloop.com/news/royal-caribbean-water-park/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Royal Caribbean building a water park on their private island
> 
> https://blooloop.com/news/royal-caribbean-water-park/


That's impressive for any kind of water park. Especially impressive for being a private island owned by a cruise line.


----------



## Farro

So I watched Coco last night. Wow. I absolutely loved it. That was one of the most visually exciting movies I have seen in quite some time.

I posted something like this in another thread about why I will still go to Disney

_Last night I watched Coco. I was amazed by the imagery and emotion they created for the Land of The Dead. Ever since I was a child I've had a fascination with sci-fi movies and the other worlds they created, fairy-tales, magic kingdoms, etc. Tim Burton movies encapsulate these worlds and Coco last night was another great example. If I could live in the existence created by The Fifth Element, I'd be there!
Now I'm not crazy , I know these place don't exist. But Disney is the only place that even comes close at replicating the feeling I get when I watch these movies. It's a little drug beast in me that needs to be fed every few years. So if I want to feel that type of wonder/magic - going to Pigeon Forge just isn't gonna cut it! 
The real world details of cost vs worth (is it a "real" deluxe, soap dispensers, etc.) aren't a factor in my Disney trips. I realize it's an extravagant expense. That's why going to Disney is a special occasion trip, which we save separately for as long as have to.
_

I normally don't like overlays for rides, but man....I would love a Coco Ride!!! But I think this isn't happening?

Anyways, watch this movie if you haven't seen it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Cherry Tree Lane Sign Among New Mary Poppins Items at Epcot


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Imagineering Job Opening Confirms Changes at Wonders of Life in Epcot


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Imagineering Job Opening Confirms Changes at Wonders of Life in Epcot


Dangit I just need to graduate and have 3 years experience...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Imagineering Job Opening Confirms Changes at Wonders of Life in Epcot



Wonder if that is where the Space restaurant is going. I know people keep saying next to Test Track, but things change. It did say for an attraction/shop/restaurant.

I'm probably wrong and it will just be a new giant Mouse Gears.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Imagineering Job Opening Confirms Changes at Wonders of Life in Epcot



got bummed out when it says they want someone with experience in the "Retail or Hospitality sectors" - so made me think they are just going to redo it as a fancier/more permanent festival center/story ... but then later it does mention "One of the main responsibilities of the job is the “design and production of a shop/restaurant or attraction” - so at least potential for an attraction to be there


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wonder if that is where the Space restaurant is going. I know people keep saying next to Test Track, but things change. It did say for an attraction/shop/restaurant.
> 
> I'm probably wrong and it will just be a new giant Mouse Gears.


I just think this is too big of a space for a restaurant. This building used to hold two attractions.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> I just think this is too big of a space for a restaurant. This building used to hold two attractions.


The main building with the 2 attraction show buildings is over 100k square feet from my understanding.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> The main building with the 2 attraction show buildings is over 100k square feet from my understanding.


Yep just too big for one restaurant.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Yep just too big for one restaurant.


The restaurant is suppose to be between 5-10k square feet correct? Also, the rumors show it going between test track and mission space.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> The restaurant is suppose to be between 5-10k square feet correct? Also, the rumors show it going between test track and mission space.


I’m not sure on square footage but yes between Test Track and Mission Space with it being connected to the Mission Space building.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland Update from @dina444444


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Black Panther' Tops Box-Office for Fifth Straight Weekend


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Everyone’s favorite wall is getting a fresh coat of paint
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/purple-wall-enhancement-coming-to.html?m=1


I walked past this wall several times while there a week ago, and I have to say that it REALLY needed a new coat of paint - there were patches of what looked to be touchup paint all over it, but few that came close to the same color...maybe they were testing out a new shade of purple?


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mickey Balloon Popcorn Buckets Have Arrived at Magic Kingdom!


Boy, try to get THAT THING to fit in your luggage for the flight home..... yikes....  cute, but not so practical as a souvenir....


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Boy, try to get THAT THING to fit in your luggage for the flight home..... yikes....  cute, but not so practical as a souvenir....


You could put stuff inside of it to get it home.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> You could put stuff inside of it to get it home.


yeah, that's true....gotta be creative...I wonder if the ears are hollow....


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> yeah, that's true....gotta be creative...I wonder if the ears are hollow....


They are


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
March Magic shirts are coming back!

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2018/0...-disney-parks-new-designs/?cmp=smc|1426985579

I really like the monorail one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> March Magic shirts are coming back!
> 
> https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2018/03/17/march-magic-2018-disney-parks-new-designs/?cmp=smc|1426985579
> 
> I really like the monorail one.



Interesting the have California Screaming since, you know, that is gcurrently going away


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting the have California Screaming since, you know, that is gcurrently going away


They probably are thinking it will sell as a “going away” item.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> March Magic shirts are coming back!
> 
> https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2018/03/17/march-magic-2018-disney-parks-new-designs/?cmp=smc|1426985579
> 
> I really like the monorail one.


Lets have a shirt for an attraction that doesn’t exist anymore...

I really want the Tomorrowland Mivers (since I never got one last year) and the Monorail shirts!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Lets have a shirt for an attraction that doesn’t exist anymore...
> 
> I really want the Tomorrowland Mivers (since I never got one last year) and the Monorail shirts!


They’ve done dead attractions before. Last year they had seasbase alpha. The figment shirt was dreamfinders too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They’ve done dead attractions before. Last year they had seasbase alpha. The figment shirt was dreamfinders too.



I get Retro (I got one of the Dreamfinder ones) - just seems odd to do a ride that literally is being taken out of commission right now ... but like you said Rteetz, thinking people might buy it if they are feeling sad it is going away


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> March Magic shirts are coming back!
> 
> https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2018/03/17/march-magic-2018-disney-parks-new-designs/?cmp=smc|1426985579
> 
> I really like the monorail one.



If these came in sweat wicking, I’d have to sell my house.


----------



## afan

jlundeen said:


> Boy, try to get THAT THING to fit in your luggage for the flight home..... yikes....  cute, but not so practical as a souvenir....



It will be my personal item on the plane in Nov if I can't get it in my suitcase   I've wanted one since they started at DL so I hope they are still around in Nov.


----------



## shoreward

jlundeen said:


> Boy, try to get THAT THING to fit in your luggage for the flight home..... yikes....  cute, but not so practical as a souvenir....



Just let the air out, before you pack.


----------



## mikepizzo

jlundeen said:


> Boy, try to get THAT THING to fit in your luggage for the flight home..... yikes....  cute, but not so practical as a souvenir....



You could also put it in your carry on.  I wouldn't trust _anything_ fragile surviving checked baggage.  



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> March Magic shirts are coming back!
> 
> https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2018/03/17/march-magic-2018-disney-parks-new-designs/?cmp=smc|1426985579
> 
> I really like the monorail one.



I wish they had a gallery of all the logo's in one picture.  I would love to have a digital copy for my computer wallpaper.


----------



## iamfathom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> March Magic shirts are coming back!
> 
> https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2018/03/17/march-magic-2018-disney-parks-new-designs/?cmp=smc|1426985579
> 
> I really like the monorail one.



It looks like they are now all up on Shop Disney. There are a couple I will likely get, but for me the selection feels weaker than last years, there seems to be a lack of iconic WDW attractions.

https://www.shopdisney.com/march-magic-event


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
As I and others have noted before Tomorrowland is the focus of WDW 50 and things are just getting started.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/extensive...and-at-the-magic-kingdom-is-getting-underway/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Say hello to the new Red Head!

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...auction-scene-at-pirates-of-the-caribbean.htm

Interested to check this out this week.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Say hello to the new Red Head!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...auction-scene-at-pirates-of-the-caribbean.htm
> 
> Interested to check this out this week.



It looks good. Keeps with the pirate theme. I like it. Will be interested to see how this looks in real time the next time I go.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Spyglass grill has opened at Caribbean Beach

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...lly-opened-at-disneys-caribbean-beach-resort/


----------



## Capang

Hey @rteetz, aren't you on vacation?! It's ok to enjoy it and not post all the news. We will behave, honest...

But seriously, go enjoy spring break!


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Hey @rteetz, aren't you on vacation?! It's ok to enjoy it and not post all the news. We will behave, honest...
> 
> But seriously, go enjoy spring break!


Currently on magical express so have some time


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Say hello to the new Red Head!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...auction-scene-at-pirates-of-the-caribbean.htm
> 
> Interested to check this out this week.


*dislike* (since there’s nothing to ‘click’ for that)


----------



## a4matte

iamfathom said:


> It looks like they are now all up on Shop Disney. There are a couple I will likely get, but for me the selection feels weaker than last years, there seems to be a lack of iconic WDW attractions.
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/march-magic-event


Yeah... not super impressed this year.
Only one I'd consider buying is the Hecklers but even the artwork for that one is kinda "meh".


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Currently on magical express so have some time



Enjoy your time! Try not to spend to much time on the boards lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Say hello to the new Red Head!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...auction-scene-at-pirates-of-the-caribbean.htm
> 
> Interested to check this out this week.





jknezek said:


> It looks good. Keeps with the pirate theme. I like it. Will be interested to see how this looks in real time the next time I go.



Saw a video of it on Facebook:




looks pretty good and the Redhead has speaking lines and everything.  Seems like a lot of focus on auctioning chickens though


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks pretty good and the Redhead has speaking lines and everything.  Seems like a lot of focus on auctioning chickens though


You mean you didn’t know that female pirates were BIG on selling chickens back in the day?! Historically accurate!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You mean you didn’t know that female pirates were BIG on selling chickens back in the day?! Historically accurate!!



I mean, maybe they were ... and really it's the male auctioneer who is trying to get as much as he can for the chickens

Just seems like with all the "plunder" it is odd to focus on the chickens ... but may pirates love a good breakfast scramble


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just seems like with all the "plunder" it is odd to focus on the chickens ... but may pirates love a good breakfast scramble


That must be it!!


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, maybe they were ... and really it's the male auctioneer who is trying to get as much as he can for the chickens
> 
> Just seems like with all the "plunder" it is odd to focus on the chickens ... but may pirates love a good breakfast scramble


sigh...can't resist......

Just maybe the Eggcited auctioneer is eager to move his FOWL plunder for as much profit as possible....I don't know...Beaks me


----------



## Capang

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You mean you didn’t know that female pirates were BIG on selling chickens back in the day?! Historically accurate!!





Phicinfan said:


> sigh...can't resist......
> 
> Just maybe the Eggcited auctioneer is eager to move his FOWL plunder for as much profit as possible....I don't know...Beaks me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Tickets on sale for both Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party!!!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...m-park/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

*Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party Dates*


August 17, 24, 28, 31
September 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28, 30
October 2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30, 31
Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets start at $75 in advance or $85 at the gate, if available.


*Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party Dates*


November 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 25, 27, 29, 30
December 2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21
Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party tickets start at $95 in advance or $105 at the gate, if available.

Guests can purchase special event tickets by calling 407-939-1872.



I've never been to either party but good chance we will be at WDW the last week in August so likely will go to the August 28th MNSSHP party

Also a chance we will be there the week of December 9th so might try out the Christmas Party too (probably Dec 11th or 13th)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Tickets on sale for both Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party!!!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...m-park/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> *Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party Dates*
> 
> 
> August 17, 24, 28, 31
> September 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28, 30
> October 2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30, 31
> Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets start at $75 in advance or $85 at the gate, if available.
> 
> 
> *Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party Dates*
> 
> 
> November 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 25, 27, 29, 30
> December 2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21
> Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party tickets start at $95 in advance or $105 at the gate, if available.
> 
> Guests can purchase special event tickets by calling 407-939-1872.


I just hate that our W&D trip is right in between these parties! Ugh.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> They’ve done dead attractions before. Last year they had seasbase alpha. The figment shirt was dreamfinders too.


Several years ago, there was either  25th or 30th anniversary t-shirt for Horizons, an attraction whose building didn't exist.  I bought one anyway!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Tickets on sale for both Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party!!!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...m-park/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> *Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party Dates*
> 
> 
> August 17, 24, 28, 31
> September 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28, 30
> October 2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30, 31
> Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets start at $75 in advance or $85 at the gate, if available.
> 
> 
> *Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party Dates*
> 
> 
> November 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 25, 27, 29, 30
> December 2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21
> Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party tickets start at $95 in advance or $105 at the gate, if available.
> 
> Guests can purchase special event tickets by calling 407-939-1872.


Of course the year I do Wine and Dine there is no party on Nov. 1st. Anyways I’m excited to see the mix of Halloween and Christmas.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just hate that our W&D trip is right in between these parties! Ugh.



We've never done either party but are likely to be there the last week of August so may do a Halloween party.

Also a chance we will be in Florida the week of December 9th so could do a Christmas party as well


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Say hello to the new Red Head!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...auction-scene-at-pirates-of-the-caribbean.htm
> 
> Interested to check this out this week.


I'm probably in the minority here, but I just hate this.  I wish Disney would leave POTC alone.

As one of the retired imagineers said, the attraction is now "boyscouts of the Caribbean" instead of "pirates"


----------



## Capang

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just hate that our W&D trip is right in between these parties! Ugh.


Same. We hit up MNSSHP last year and it was fun, but I don't know if I'd do it again. I was really hoping maybe a Christmas party would start when we are there.  I won't complain though. At least I get to go.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> We've never done either party but are likely to be there the last week of August so may do a Halloween party.
> 
> Also a chance we will be in Florida the week of December 9th so could do a Christmas party as well


We’ve really enjoyed both, MNSSHP especially. LOVE those fireworks and parade!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We’ve really enjoyed both, MNSSHP especially. LOVE those fireworks and parade!


I’ve never done either so was hoping a party would be on Nov. 1st but it is what it is I guess. I’ll put that money towards runDisney merch


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disneyland After Dark Event Series Continues May 3 with Star Wars Nite


Is Hyperspace Mountain staying or a one night only event?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We’ve really enjoyed both, MNSSHP especially. LOVE those fireworks and parade!



We've seen the Hallowishes from the Poly beach and loved it - just struggled with the idea of an extra ticket to get in when we already had regular park tickets ... but this trip I think we are only going to get 4 or 5 day tickets (military salute tickets) but be there for a week so will go on one of our "off days"

Also, my kids tend to be scared by the villains but hopefully they are old enough now to enjoy it

Now to work on costume ideas!


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You mean you didn’t know that female pirates were BIG on selling chickens back in the day?! Historically accurate!!



Is accurate historical representation what people are looking for on this ride? I was just thinking it was something fun...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I’ve never done either so was hoping a party would be on Nov. 1st but it is what it is I guess. I’ll put that money towards runDisney merch



don't lie - you know it is going right to more magic bands


----------



## rteetz

fatmanatee said:


> Is Hyperspace Mountain staying or a one night only event?


I’d imagine it’s staying longer than one day.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> don't lie - you know it is going right to more magic bands


Considering I’m going to an AP shopping event on Wednesday to buy the AK 20th magicband you’re probably right.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> We've seen the Hallowishes from the Poly beach and loved it - just struggled with the idea of an extra ticket to get in when we already had regular park tickets ... but this trip I think we are only going to get 4 or 5 day tickets (military salute tickets) but be there for a week so will go on one of our "off days"
> 
> Also, my kids tend to be scared by the villains but hopefully they are old enough now to enjoy it
> 
> Now to work on costume ideas!


It's hard to justify a party ticket when you're using the salute tickets. We've used those most of our trips and in October we bought party tickets and a one day. It was nearly as much as a 5 day hopper from the salute tickets. Made me ill. The party was fun, lots of candy and walk on rides, but we didn't wait for the characters because the lines were insane. In the end we had like 20 pounds of candy that we don't eat but some really neat magic shots. Not sure if it was really "worth" it for us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> It's hard to justify a party ticket when you're using the salute tickets. We've used those most of our trips and in October we bought party tickets and a one day. It was nearly as much as a 5 day hopper from the salute tickets. Made me ill. The party was fun, lots of candy and walk on rides, but we didn't wait for the characters because the lines were insane. In the end we had like 20 pounds of candy that we don't eat but some really neat magic shots. Not sure if it was really "worth" it for us.



yeah, I guess I am seeing it that the cost difference between being able to get the Salute Tickets vs regular tickets (and longer span, so say a 7 day with hopper regular ticket) is what we will use to pay for the party tickets

We definitely will have to prioritize what we want to do and see (to be honest, we may do a bit of trick or treating but i want to focus on the other elements - especially the parade and fireworks and stage show.  Hopefully get at least one or two "rare" character meets in - but we shall see)


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I guess I am seeing it that the cost difference between being able to get the Salute Tickets vs regular tickets (and longer span, so say a 7 day with hopper regular ticket) is what we will use to pay for the party tickets
> 
> We definitely will have to prioritize what we want to do and see (to be honest, we may do a bit of trick or treating but i want to focus on the other elements - especially the parade and fireworks and stage show.  Hopefully get at least one or two "rare" character meets in - but we shall see)


Just watch the weather for the stage shows. Ours were cancelled due to a very drizzly, short lived rain. Just enough that it couldn't go on. The parade was pretty cool.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Capang said:


> Just watch the weather for the stage shows. Ours were cancelled due to a very drizzly, short lived rain. Just enough that it couldn't go on. The parade was pretty cool.


True about the stage shows. I’ll say that to us, the fireworks and parade were always absolute must do’s. The stage shows we rarely made time for. Preferred a pic (or two!) with a rarely seen character and some trick or treating. All of that and some rides here and there always made for a full evening.


----------



## dina444444

*Photo Update*

Disneyland News and Photo Update – Pretty in Pink


----------



## Capang

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> True about the stage shows. I’ll say that to us, the fireworks and parade were always absolute must do’s. The stage shows we rarely made time for. Preferred a pic (or two!) with a rarely seen character and some trick or treating. All of that and some rides here and there always made for a full evening.


We LOVED the parade and fireworks. We got some great magic shots but we mainly did rides. We surprised our daughter with the trip and let her decide the evening. She didn't want to wait for characters so we skipped those. We walked on EVERYTHING in under 5 minutes, multiple times. We even had no lines for trick or treating so that was nice. It was fun, but it was the same basic cost as a day ticket. For a party ticket and a day ticket we paid nearly as much as a 4 day salute ticket and that was a lot for me. We have APs this year from the dvc promotion but we won't be there for parties. I did want to try a Christmas party but we won't be there for one this year. I have a hard time trying to keep a budget for WDW because there are just so many "extras" we want to try.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Disneyland News and Photo Update – Pretty in Pink



the brickwork on Main St looks rather nice


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've never been to either party but good chance we will be at WDW the last week in August so likely will go to the August 28th MNSSHP party
> 
> Also a chance we will be there the week of December 9th so might try out the Christmas Party too (probably Dec 11th or 13th)



@TheMaxRebo - we are likely going the party on the 28th as well. Hope to see you there - too bad we can't grab a beer during the party. (Those things make me want to drink.) 

Isn't this rather early for party tickets to go on sale?  

Only 34 nights of the Halloween parties? When do they start having them in July?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> @TheMaxRebo - we are likely going the party on the 28th as well. Hope to see you there - too bad we can't grab a beer during the party. (Those things make me want to drink.)
> 
> Isn't this rather early for party tickets to go on sale?
> 
> Only 34 nights of the Halloween parties? When do they start having them in July?



well, we could "pre-party" at Trader Sam's 

this definitely seems early for the tickets - I was thinking this is something I would have to start looking out for the end of April/Early May - so definitely seems early

Maybe trying to move conversation on the Disney message boards away from the paid parking, um, discussion


----------



## skier_pete

crazy4wdw said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but I just hate this.  I wish Disney would leave POTC alone.
> 
> As one of the retired imagineers said, the attraction is now "boyscouts of the Caribbean" instead of "pirates"



I am not too keen on the change but I was thinking about the reason as being "oh, why can't we show Pirates doing bad things."

But the more I thought about it, I think the reason they changed it isn't so much about that they show pirates being bad and women being sold into slavery - but likely what made Disney execs uncomfortable is that scene makes a JOKE out of women being sold into slavery. In a world where sex slavery is still a very real problem (even here in the US) they probably felt that it is a safer to change it than to have to excuse it. They knew they'd get backlash from the Disney faithful, but in the end no-one is going to stop going on the ride because of the change. (It should be noted that about 20 years ago they changed the scene right after this - which used to have the pirates chasing women round in circles and now has women chasing pirates round in circles - for almost the exact same reason.) 

Anyways, in the end I can't consider it a big deal that they changed it. (And on the bright side I can always say we rode it on the last day before they changed it.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I am not too keen on the change but I was thinking about the reason as being "oh, why can't we show Pirates doing bad things."
> 
> But the more I thought about it, I think the reason they changed it isn't so much about that they show pirates being bad and women being sold into slavery - but likely what made Disney execs uncomfortable is that scene makes a JOKE out of women being sold into slavery. In a world where sex slavery is still a very real problem (even here in the US) they probably felt that it is a safer to change it than to have to excuse it. They knew they'd get backlash from the Disney faithful, but in the end no-one is going to stop going on the ride because of the change. (It should be noted that about 20 years ago they changed the scene right after this - which used to have the pirates chasing women round in circles and now has women chasing pirates round in circles - for almost the exact same reason.)
> 
> Anyways, in the end I can't consider it a big deal that they changed it. (And on the bright side I can always say we rode it on the last day before they changed it.)



I posted this in the other thread that I think summarizes how I feel:

I don't think it *needed* to change (they are pirates after all, they do bad things) but also didn't think it *needed* to stay the same and things in the parks are always evolving and I did wind up chatting with a number of people who were rather upset about the prior version and I don't really see this as detracting from the ride and it definitely improves it for at least some people - so that is a net positive in my book.

Very glad it seems they put some effort into this though and it looks like a positive change"

I also agree with you that no one (or practically no one) is going to stop going on the ride because of this - it doesn't change the spirit of the ride or what makes it a great ride, etc. - just a new update to a ride that has had a number of updates over the years and if it can now be enjoyed by people that before were upset by the scene then all the better


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, we could "pre-party" at Trader Sam's
> 
> this definitely seems early for the tickets - I was thinking this is something I would have to start looking out for the end of April/Early May - so definitely seems early
> 
> Maybe trying to move conversation on the Disney message boards away from the paid parking, um, discussion



Ahh...but is parking included with your MNSSHP ticket? (Answer: No it's not.)

Trader Sam's is good, but we are doing a resort move that day (from AKV to BCV) so I am not sure I would be able to make anything "pre" party...and I definitely will want to be at the party from 6 PM to get our money's worth. I am frequently posting on here as a party hater, but our DD14 and her BFF both want to go, so I am going to suck it up and get tickets. This time I am going to skip all the character meets (which can suck the evening away) and just enjoy the short ride lines, and the fireworks and parade. And also hoping that a Tuesday in August will lead to low crowds. I want to see if it's even possible for me to enjoy one of these things...so I guess maybe that brings Trader Sam's back into the equation...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Ahh...but is parking included with your MNSSHP ticket? (Answer: No it's not.)
> 
> Trader Sam's is good, but we are doing a resort move that day (from AKV to BCV) so I am not sure I would be able to make anything "pre" party...and I definitely will want to be at the party from 6 PM to get our money's worth. I am frequently posting on here as a party hater, but our DD14 and her BFF both want to go, so I am going to suck it up and get tickets. This time I am going to skip all the character meets (which can suck the evening away) and just enjoy the short ride lines, and the fireworks and parade. And also hoping that a Tuesday in August will lead to low crowds. I want to see if it's even possible for me to enjoy one of these things...so I guess maybe that brings Trader Sam's back into the equation...



I am glad this is not the very first one of the year (that is on the 17th) as those tend to be crowded with all the bloggers and vloggers and what not - plus just people wanting to be at the "first" so hoping it is relatively empty compared to other dates

We will have to game plan as we have never done one.  Might try to see one or two rare characters but priority for me is definitely parade and fireworks (probably will want to see the stage show as well) and get on to a few rides too.  Hoping I can minimize the time doing the trick or treating (maybe do one trail just to do it) but we can get candy anywhere


----------



## MommyinHonduras

********** said:


> that scene makes a JOKE out of women being sold into slavery. In a world where sex slavery is still a very real problem (even here in the US) they probably felt that it is a safer to change it than to have to excuse it.


 This.  As one who works with and see this stuff with kids daily.  It is a huge thing that not enough people really understand.  Yes pirates are not good people, they steal and kill for a living but its still Disney World.


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> the brickwork on Main St looks rather nice


It looks great in person, although it’s a little mismatched with the color of the brick on the sidewalk but my guess is with time in the sun and people walking on it the color will start to darken/fade to the color of the sidewalk brick.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Currently tickets show on sale via phone only - is this how they normally handle initial sales?  Considering we may add a September trip looks like I can finally check out MNSSHP - and maybe I'll sneak a December weekend one in before my AP expires


----------



## Jetku

FinnsMom7 said:


> Currently tickets show on sale via phone only - is this how they normally handle initial sales?  Considering we may add a September trip looks like I can finally check out MNSSHP - and maybe I'll sneak a December weekend one in before my AP expires



I recall buying my tickets early on last year and did it online. I can’t remember if I did it the first day of sales or not... but knowing me I probably did...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FinnsMom7 said:


> Currently tickets show on sale via phone only - is this how they normally handle initial sales?  Considering we may add a September trip looks like I can finally check out MNSSHP - and maybe I'll sneak a December weekend one in before my AP expires



Not sure - which makes me wonder even more if they "rushed" this out a bit to give something else for people to talk about beyond the parking fees

Also wondering if there is any info on AP discounts


----------



## FinnsMom7

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure - which makes me wonder even more if they "rushed" this out a bit to give something else for people to talk about beyond the parking fees
> 
> Also wondering if there is any info on AP discounts


Totally forgot about AP discounts- well now I really want to do both parties


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Club 33 Stairway unveiled at Hollywood Studios.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FinnsMom7 said:


> Totally forgot about AP discounts- well now I really want to do both parties



yeah, I need to call and find out some more details on those discounts and pricing for different dates.  Someone just posted on Facebook that they called (I guess for DVC discounts) and were told: "I just called DVC and they told me there are no discounts available after October 23rd and the price this year is $131.13 for anyone over age 9 and $127.80 for anyone under" (not sure what specific date she was looking for though)


----------



## OKW Lover

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Club 33 Stairway unveiled at Hollywood Studios.


My memory may be failing me but this looks exactly like I recall when it was the Catwalk Lounge except for the door at the top.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> My memory may be failing me but this looks exactly like I recall when it was the Catwalk Lounge except for the door at the top.


Yep it uses that space.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I need to call and find out some more details on those discounts and pricing for different dates.  Someone just posted on Facebook that they called (I guess for DVC discounts) and were told: "I just called DVC and they told me there are no discounts available after October 23rd and the price this year is $131.13 for anyone over age 9 and $127.80 for anyone under" (not sure what specific date she was looking for though)


Some dates had no discounts. We went in early October on a Friday. No discount  but there should be discounts for the earlier parties.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> Some dates had no discounts. We went in early October on a Friday. No discount  but there should be discounts for the earlier parties.



That is what I am hoping for (and the one I am targeting is on a Tuesday).  Now I have to figure out if I can even get the AP discounts as I have purchased my AP but haven't activated it yet as I want to wait until we are there in August to get the most use out of it


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Only $423M...  

http://deadline.com/2018/03/disney-ceo-bob-iger-compensation-423-million-iss-analysis-1202339376/

I know we’ve discussed that non binding shareholder vote, but I couldn’t recall whether we had this total estimate.


----------



## mikepizzo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Only $423M...
> 
> http://deadline.com/2018/03/disney-ceo-bob-iger-compensation-423-million-iss-analysis-1202339376/
> 
> I know we’ve discussed that nonbindojg shareholder vote, but I couldn’t recall whether we had this total estimate.



Poor guy, we should start a GoFundMe page for him.


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
Walt Disney World Adds New Orange Bird Merchandise.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> Walt Disney World Adds New Orange Bird Merchandise.


My daughter just got her ears pierced — bet she’d get a kick out of those earrings for our next trip!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney’s Live-Action Lady and the Tramp Remake Gets a Director

This is one of the remake's I think I missed.  I don't recall reading that Lady & The Tramp was being remade as a live action film.

Does Disney have all of the animated films slated for a live-action remake?

Once they remake all of them, Disney could go back and remake them a 3rd time - from hand-drawn animation to computer animation.


----------



## dina444444

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney’s Live-Action Lady and the Tramp Remake Gets a Director
> 
> This is one of the remake's I think I missed.  I don't recall reading that Lady & The Tramp was being remade as a live action film.
> 
> Does Disney have all of the animated films slated for a live-action remake?
> 
> Once they remake all of them, Disney could go back and remake them a 3rd time - from hand-drawn animation to computer animation.


This was the first announcement and it’s going to be for the streaming site.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> Walt Disney World Adds New Orange Bird Merchandise.




Yes!!! Bring it!


----------



## crazy4wdw

FinnsMom7 said:


> Currently tickets show on sale via phone only - is this how they normally handle initial sales?  Considering we may add a September trip looks like I can finally check out MNSSHP - and maybe I'll sneak a December weekend one in before my AP expires


Yes, typically when the party dates are announced, the tickets are only available by phone.  Within a few days, they should be available for purchase online. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Also wondering if there is any info on AP discounts



Several people are reporting on this thread that they were able to purchase tickets for some dates with an AP discount:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ty-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-36


----------



## JaxDad

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Only $423M...
> 
> http://deadline.com/2018/03/disney-ceo-bob-iger-compensation-423-million-iss-analysis-1202339376/
> 
> I know we’ve discussed that non binding shareholder vote, but I couldn’t recall whether we had this total estimate.


I bet he gets free parking too...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

JaxDad said:


> I bet he gets free parking too...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Several people are reporting on this thread that they were able to purchase tickets for some dates with an AP discount:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ty-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-36



thanks for sharing this  - and I asked in the thread specifically there if one is able to purchase at the AP discounted rate even if your AP isn't activated yet and someone confirmed that they were able to - you will just need to show your AP when you pick up the tickets at will call

I had purchased an AP before the price increase happened but wasn't planning to activate it until August, so I was glad to see this


----------



## rteetz

Disney is doing some work in the first exhibit of Kilimanjaro Safaris. Also no Cheetas out. They had some fencing in that habitat as well.


----------



## MommaBerd

Carol Jackson said:


> I believe you can get into MK at 4:00 for the Halloween Party. At least we were able to last August.



This is second-hand info from another thread here, but someone reported being told no entrance until 6:00 for all parties this year.
(I actually think it was on the paid parking thread from a lady who spent *2.5 hours(!) *on the phone with the “call-back” CM.)


----------



## skier_pete

Carol Jackson said:


> I believe you can get into MK at 4:00 for the Halloween Party. At least we were able to last August.



Yes I know - but 4 PM in the theme parks in August - especially when the day guests and the night guests overlap seems like death to me. We are targeting 6 PM arrival as they are herding out the day guests.


----------



## Capang

MommaBerd said:


> This is second-hand info from another thread here, but someone reported being told no entrance until 6:00 for all parties this year.
> (I actually think it was on the paid parking thread from a lady who spent *2.5 hours(!) *on the phone with the “call-back” CM.)


There were rumblings last year that would happen this year. The rumors on last year's thread was that there would be no way to obtain FP with just a party ticket as many of us could last year (but many had FP cancelled as well).


----------



## skier_pete

MommaBerd said:


> This is second-hand info from another thread here, but someone reported being told no entrance until 6:00 for all parties this year.
> (I actually think it was on the paid parking thread from a lady who spent *2.5 hours(!) *on the phone with the “call-back” CM.)



Less for more - per Disney standard policy.


----------



## Roxyfire

MommaBerd said:


> This is second-hand info from another thread here, but someone reported being told no entrance until 6:00 for all parties this year.
> (I actually think it was on the paid parking thread from a lady who spent *2.5 hours(!) *on the phone with the “call-back” CM.)



Oof that sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> Less for more - per Disney standard policy.


Sort of. But this is more of a zero sum thing. The sooner the party guests get in, the less "Disney" the regular ticket holders get. I see this as Disney realizing that people were thinking of only buying party tickets because you got so much time in the parks, so now they cut that time short to try and keep their 2 tickets per day model... It just happens to be a small side benefit to the regular ticket folks who had been getting shafted for years.


----------



## Farro

Roxyfire said:


> Oof that sounds like a nightmare.



For the CM!


----------



## SaharanTea

jknezek said:


> Sort of. But this is more of a zero sum thing. The sooner the party guests get in, the less "Disney" the regular ticket holders get. I see this as Disney realizing that people were thinking of only buying party tickets because you got so much time in the parks, so now they cut that time short to try and keep their 2 tickets per day model... It just happens to be a small side benefit to the regular ticket folks who had been getting shafted for years.



That's still shafting regular guests unless the tickets for that day start costing less.


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is what I am hoping for (and the one I am targeting is on a Tuesday).  Now I have to figure out if I can even get the AP discounts as I have purchased my AP but haven't activated it yet as I want to wait until we are there in August to get the most use out of it



I see you found the answer but I wanted to mention you can get the ap discount on the app parks app. I did what you did and won't activate til Nov but was curious about the shop app so I tried it.  Added the discount when I added something to the cart.


----------



## jknezek

SaharanTea said:


> That's still shafting regular guests unless the tickets for that day start costing less.


Yes. It's a zero sum game. Moving it from 4 to 6 is better for the regular ticket holders but not as good as days when there is no party. Similarly, moving it from 4 to 6 is worse for party ticket holders. The whole concept of a 2 ticket day irritates the living crud out of me. But, having done MVMCP once, I'll never do it again. So any limits to the party that benefit the regular tickets make me mildly happier, though still annoyed at the whole concept.


----------



## rteetz

I thought it would be busier but animal kingdom is very manageable. Probably about a 6 maybe a 7 at tops.


----------



## skier_pete

jknezek said:


> Yes. It's a zero sum game. Moving it from 4 to 6 is better for the regular ticket holders but not as good as days when there is no party. Similarly, moving it from 4 to 6 is worse for party ticket holders. The whole concept of a 2 ticket day irritates the living crud out of me. But, having done MVMCP once, I'll never do it again. So any limits to the party that benefit the regular tickets make me mildly happier, though still annoyed at the whole concept.



I'm 100% with you - it messes with both the people that pay for day tickets and have to leave at 6 PM, and the people that are paying $100+ for an event that got them in for 8 hours and now only gets them in for 6. As I said - more for less. And yet they will still sell out.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> I thought it would be busier but animal kingdom is very manageable. Probably about a 6 maybe a 7 at tops.


Wait what is that 6 or 7 based on:

2000 crowd levels
2012 crowd levels
2015 crowd levels
today's expectations as compared to say Christmas week 3 months ago
the EasyWDW model
the Touring Plans model
the Kenny the Pirate model
the Undercover Tourist model
What your grandma/aunt/other relative said a 6 "feels" like
I DON'T GIVE A CRAP WHAT YOU SAY MODEL...EVERYDAY IS A CROWD LEVEL 11 SO SHUT YOUR MOUTH


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Wait what is that 6 or 7 based on:
> 
> 100 crowd levels
> 2012 crowd levels
> 2015 crowd levels
> today's expectations as compared to say Christmas week 3 months ago
> the EasyWDW model
> the Touring Plans model
> the Kenny the Pirate model
> the Undercover Tourist model
> What your grandma/aunt/other relative said a 6 "feels" like
> I DON'T GIVE A CRAP WHAT YOU SAY MODEL...EVERYDAY IS A CROWD LEVEL 11 SO SHUT YOUR MOUTH


The rteetz model


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

RE: entering at 6pm vs. 4pm... have we considered yet the source of this info.  This is a phone CM which is 1 notch higher than bus driver on the reputation scale.  I mean it could be true but one random report on the DIS from a phone call...not sure I'm believing any change yet.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I wouldn't even think about holiday parties not allowing in ticket holders until 6 for a while.

This was a giant thing last year and everyone freaked out and it wasn't true.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I'm 100% with you - it messes with both the people that pay for day tickets and have to leave at 6 PM, and the people that are paying $100+ for an event that got them in for 8 hours and now only gets them in for 6. As I said - more for less. And yet they will still sell out.



Also would be easier if it was more of a clean cut - so if everyone of the day guests was out of the park at 6 so it was just the party guests at that point - but it takes time to cycle out, etc. so some overlap is going to happen


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I thought it would be busier but animal kingdom is very manageable. Probably about a 6 maybe a 7 at tops.




Geez could use an EE waffle cone right about now. Creamy.


----------



## rteetz

Doing a test. Flight of Passage posted wait is 90 minutes. Touring plans app says actual wait is 75. Let’s see who’s right.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Doing a test. Flight of Passage posted wait is 90 minutes. Touring plans app says actual wait is 75. Let’s see who’s right.



I'm saying 58


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Doing a test. Flight of Passage posted wait is 90 minutes. Touring plans app says actual wait is 75. Let’s see who’s right.


----------



## rteetz

Also please control your children. I am standing behind a foreign family who is letting their son climb over everything in the FoP queue and allowing him to hit plants with the warning card they give you.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Also please control your children. I am standing behind a foreign family who is letting their son climb over everything in the FoP queue and allowing him to hit plants with the warning card they give you.


A little vacation AND an opportunity to see how not to parent.  You are truly blessed


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> A little vacation AND an opportunity to see how not to parent.  You are truly blessed


I appreciate the details of theme parks and this parent is letting his child ruin them.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> I appreciate the details of theme parks and this parent is letting his child ruin them.


Your options at this point are:
1) remain silent
2) attempt to gently correct the child on behalf of their parents
3) get super passive aggressive (examples: call somebody on your phone to complain and assume they don't know English, attempt to position yourself to knock over the child by "accident", cough in their general direction without covering your mouth)

Let us know how you proceed?


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Your options at this point are:
> 1) remain silent
> 2) attempt to gently correct the child on behalf of their parents
> 3) get super passive aggressive (examples: call somebody on your phone to complain and assume they don't know English, attempt to position yourself to knock over the child by "accident", cough in their general direction without covering your mouth)
> 
> Let us know how you proceed?


I’ve remained silent so far mainly because the child doesn’t speak English. I’ve given several eye rolls but the dad is too busy on his phone.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> I’ve remained silent so far mainly because the child doesn’t speak English. I’ve given several eye rolls but the dad is too busy on his phone.


This doesn't surprise me...as patient as you are with all of us on the boards when we go on tangents, lol!  We have been preparing you for this moment!!


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> This doesn't surprise me...as patient as you are with all of us on the boards when we go on tangents, lol!  We have been preparing you for this moment!!


Lol. At least the family behind me is nice.


----------



## rteetz

They are being very nit picky about the warning cards for flight of Passage. They are making sure you read the cards before you get on.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Also please control your children. I am standing behind a foreign family who is letting their son climb over everything in the FoP queue and allowing him to hit plants with the warning card they give you.



ugh, I had a similar situation a few years ago in the queue for the Little Mermaid ride.  The line had stopped (assuming a technical issue) when we were in the circular room part.  These two kids were climbing all over the "rock" walls and hitting the light fixtures.  They were running back and forth and after the second time they banged into me/my family I asked them to stop and to no run, be careful, etc.  They went to an adult in their group to complain that I said something to them and she looked at us and just shrugged her shoulder and turned back around

About 10 minutes later their entire group, I guess frustrated with the wait, went into a door marked "Cast Members Only" - not sure what happened to them after that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They are being very nit picky about the warning cards for flight of Passage. They are making sure you read the cards before you get on.



interesting - there must have been some incident where a person was injured/got sick or something and complained/threatened to sue Disney ... no way they just all of a sudden came up with this on their own


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> ugh, I had a similar situation a few years ago in the queue for the Little Mermaid ride.  The line had stopped (assuming a technical issue) when we were in the circular room part.  These two kids were climbing all over the "rock" walls and hitting the light fixtures.  They were running back and forth and after the second time they banged into me/my family I asked them to stop and to no run, be careful, etc.  They went to an adult in their group to complain that I said something to them and she looked at us and just shrugged her shoulder and turned back around
> 
> About 10 minutes later their entire group, I guess frustrated with the wait, went into a door marked "Cast Members Only" - not sure what happened to them after that


That’s quite the story. They must be inside Ursula’s cave now


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> They are being very nit picky about the warning cards for flight of Passage. They are making sure you read the cards before you get on.


Do we get a quiz before we can ride?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> interesting - there must have been some incident where a person was injured/got sick or something and complained/threatened to sue Disney ... no way they just all of a sudden came up with this on their own


Yep. I wasn’t given a card at the entrance because I think the CM thought I was with the group in front of me. The CM at the card collection point made me read the card even though I had said I’ve been on this attraction several times.


----------



## rteetz

Candlelady said:


> Do we get a quiz before we can ride?


We might be getting to that point.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> That’s quite the story. They must be inside Ursula’s cave now


Yeah - those poor unfortunate souls.


----------



## NYCgrrl

When did they start giving out cards for FoP? Missed that in December.


----------



## rteetz

NYCgrrl said:


> When did they start giving out cards for FoP? Missed that in December.


Late January or February I think? They didn’t do it during marathon weekend. It started after that.


----------



## crazy4wdw

MommaBerd said:


> This is second-hand info from another thread here, but someone reported being told no entrance until 6:00 for all parties this year.
> (I actually think it was on the paid parking thread from a lady who spent *2.5 hours(!) *on the phone with the “call-back” CM.)


This rumor surfaces every year and turns out to be false.  It will be interesting to hear if this turns out to be accurate for the 2018 parties.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> This rumor surfaces every year and turns out to be false.  It will be interesting to hear if this turns out to be accurate for the 2018 parties.


They already confirmed they are moving the parade to 2PM again so that should mean they are allowing party guests in at 4PM like usual.


----------



## MissGina5

crazy4wdw said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but I just hate this.  I wish Disney would leave POTC alone.
> 
> As one of the retired imagineers said, the attraction is now "boyscouts of the Caribbean" instead of "pirates"


I cannot roll my eyes hard enough at this.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Is it just me or does August 17th seem really EARLY for Halloween? I thought the parties started early last year, but the middle of August is still summer for a lot of places.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Disney is doing some work in the first exhibit of Kilimanjaro Safaris. Also no Cheetas out. They had some fencing in that habitat as well.



Did you see the baby tigers?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is it just me or does August 17th seem really EARLY for Halloween? I thought the parties started early last year, but the middle of August is still summer for a lot of places.



My kids don't go back to school until after Labor Day - so anything Halloween in August seems crazy early to me - so this is just exaggerating that feeling from last year for me


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Did you see the baby tigers?


I didn’t go to the jungle trek today. I did do gorilla falls though.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Late January or February I think? They didn’t do it during marathon weekend. It started after that.


It started in February. I was there the last of January and no cards then.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Doing a test. Flight of Passage posted wait is 90 minutes. Touring plans app says actual wait is 75. Let’s see who’s right.



I wouldn't wait in either of those lines


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> I wouldn't wait in either of those lines


It’s much better than 2+ hours like it normally is. I am currently at one hour waiting.


----------



## Deirdres

I called DVC to order my discounted MNSSHP tickets for October,  I asked about the party hours, and was told that the party starts at 7, but you can get in at 4.  The park closes to regular guests at 6. Since I can't see the tickets, I can only go by what she told me.


----------



## rteetz

Deirdres said:


> I called DVC to order my discounted MNSSHP tickets for October,  I asked about the party hours, and was told that the party starts at 7, but you can get in at 4.  The park closes to regular guests at 6. Since I can't see the tickets, I can only go by what she told me.


That matches what has happened in the past.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

So uhhh that whole 6pm entry was a “bus driver” type rumor...yup called it, LOL


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> It’s much better than 2+ hours like it normally is. I am currently at one hour waiting.



You gotta do the last thing of the day strat, and get in line a few minutes before park close. Definitely the way to go.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SouthFayetteFan said:


>



Ah, Dwight!  LOL!  I want to see a show where he and Ron Swanson meet.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You gotta do the last thing of the day strat, and get in line a few minutes before park close. Definitely the way to go.


I know. I just saw the wait dropping during the afternoon so I decided to try it.


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> ugh, I had a similar situation a few years ago in the queue for the Little Mermaid ride.  The line had stopped (assuming a technical issue) when we were in the circular room part.  These two kids were climbing all over the "rock" walls and hitting the light fixtures.  They were running back and forth and after the second time they banged into me/my family I asked them to stop and to no run, be careful, etc.  They went to an adult in their group to complain that I said something to them and she looked at us and just shrugged her shoulder and turned back around
> 
> About 10 minutes later their entire group, I guess frustrated with the wait, went into a door marked "Cast Members Only" - not sure what happened to them after that


The umpa loompas got them


----------



## Capang

SouthFayetteFan said:


> So uhhh that whole 6pm entry was a “bus driver” type rumor...yup called it, LOL


Except depending on who you talked to last year different CMs had different info. Not bus drivers, just random CMs. Some said entry at 4 (most did say this), a few said entry at 6 (wrong) and then the whole FP debacle on top of that. CMs totally had way different info on that. I'm guessing they are closing that FP loophole this year as much as IT will allow.


----------



## rteetz

Posted wait time was correct. Waited 90 minutes.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Posted wait time was correct. Waited 90 minutes.


Interested to see how that all works for you. I was vehemently opposed to touring plans before listening to Len Testa's interview on the Dis. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Interested to see how that all works for you. I was vehemently opposed to touring plans before listening to Len Testa's interview on the Dis. Now I'm not so sure.


Well TP said it would be 75 but at least it wasn’t longer.


----------



## LSUlakes

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Your options at this point are:
> 1) remain silent
> 2) attempt to gently correct the child on behalf of their parents
> 3) get super passive aggressive (examples: call somebody on your phone to complain and assume they don't know English, attempt to position yourself to knock over the child by "accident", cough in their general direction without covering your mouth)
> 
> Let us know how you proceed?



Well maybe #1 is the way to go...



rteetz said:


> I’ve remained silent so far mainly because the child doesn’t speak English. I’ve given several eye rolls but the dad is too busy on his phone.



After further review option #3 is now the way to go. 

(I know I'm late but if #3 I hope a youtube video appears soon.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> They already confirmed they are moving the parade to 2PM again so that should mean they are allowing party guests in at 4PM like usual.


Or they are just reverting to 2PM to hopefully avoid the daily afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Or they are just reverting to 2PM to hopefully avoid the daily afternoon thunderstorms.


They did the same thing last year for the parties.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Posted wait time was correct. Waited 90 minutes.



Surprised. I prefer times are correct, but later in the day we find many are inflated.

Great ride though.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Surprised. I prefer times are correct, but later in the day we find many are inflated.
> 
> Great ride though.


I rode it three times today...


----------



## rteetz

Successful first day. FoP three times, Everest twice, safari, gorilla falls trail, Satuli Canteen, Rivers of Light, Dinosaur, Primeval Whirl, and now heading back to All-Star Sports. I did decline the housekeeping for the rest of my stay so I get a $30 gift card. They do have the H2O dispensers in the bathroom instead of small individual bottles.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Successful first day. FoP three times, Everest twice, safari, gorilla falls trail, Satuli Canteen, Rivers of Light, Dinosaur, Primeval Whirl, and now heading back to All-Star Sports. I did decline the housekeeping for the rest of my stay so I get a $30 gift card. They do have the H2O dispensers in the bathroom instead of small individual bottles.



any notice or any sign of the security checks?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> any notice or any sign of the security checks?


Room checks? No I wasn’t in my room all day so haven’t seen that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Room checks? No I wasn’t in my room all day so haven’t seen that.



ok, yeah wondering if any sign or if they mentioned anything when you checked in or any sign that someone was in your room when you got back.  No big deal, just wondering


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is it just me or does August 17th seem really EARLY for Halloween? I thought the parties started early last year, but the middle of August is still summer *everywhere*.



Fixed.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, yeah wondering if any sign or if they mentioned anything when you checked in or any sign that someone was in your room when you got back.  No big deal, just wondering


No mention at check out but did opt out of housekeeping.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

Not sure if it was talked about previously but I stumbled on an article earlier today reporting that John Musker has retired from Disney.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I rode it three times today...



Oh nice, good for you.


----------



## writerguyfl

SouthFayetteFan said:


> RE: entering at 6pm vs. 4pm... have we considered yet the source of this info.  This is a phone CM which is 1 notch higher than bus driver on the reputation scale.  I mean it could be true but one random report on the DIS from a phone call...not sure I'm believing any change yet.





Capang said:


> Except depending on who you talked to last year different CMs had different info. Not bus drivers, just random CMs. Some said entry at 4 (most did say this), a few said entry at 6 (wrong) and then the whole FP debacle on top of that. CMs totally had way different info on that. I'm guessing they are closing that FP loophole this year as much as IT will allow.



I used to train the Disney Reservation Center (DRC) Cast Members.  Between classes, I answered calls.  I completely understand why guests get upset over conflicting information.  But, the assumption that it's always the DRC Cast Member who is responsible for the false information is a bad one.  DRC agents verify information using an intranet site.  The same piece of information can appear in multiple locations on the intranet.  In my experience, it wasn't uncommon to see conflicting information.  But, you'd only know it's conflicting if you look in two places.

Undoubtedly, there are poor DRC agents that assume they know the answer and fail to verify the information they provide.  But, please don't assume the worst of a Cast Member.  Chances are good that if you're given conflicting information by a DRC Cast Member, it's not because they made a mistake.  They are only passing along the information to which they have access.

(For the record, providing conflicting information is never okay.  It's just a pet peeve of mine to see my former colleagues continually getting blamed for this problem.)


----------



## Capang

writerguyfl said:


> I used to train the Disney Reservation Center (DRC) Cast Members.  Between classes, I answered calls.  I completely understand why guests get upset over conflicting information.  But, the assumption that it's always the DRC Cast Member who is responsible for the false information is a bad one.  DRC agents verify information using an intranet site.  The same piece of information can appear in multiple locations on the intranet.  In my experience, it wasn't uncommon to see conflicting information.  But, you'd only know it's conflicting if you look in two places.
> 
> Undoubtedly, there are poor DRC agents that assume they know the answer and fail to verify the information they provide.  But, please don't assume the worst of a Cast Member.  Chances are good that if you're given conflicting information by a DRC Cast Member, it's not because they made a mistake.  They are only passing along the information to which they have access.
> 
> (For the record, providing conflicting information is never okay.  It's just a pet peeve of mine to see my former colleagues continually getting blamed for this problem.)


To be clear I wasn’t blaming any CM for not having the correct info. I’m aware Disney has a communications problem when it comes to disseminating correct info to everyone. Just like Disney has a pretty large IT problem. I don’t blame the tech support CMs. I didn’t mean for it to come off that way and if it did I apologize.


----------



## rteetz

Well today will apparently be a busy day based on the bus lines.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well today will apparently be a busy day based on the bus lines.



well, yeah, yesterday everyone saw you posting about being at the parks, so they flocked down to WDW in hopes of catching a glimpse of you


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
Easter Egg Display returns to Grand Floridian on March 24.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> Easter Egg Display returns to Grand Floridian on March 24.


Of course the day after I leave.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, yeah, yesterday everyone saw you posting about being at the parks, so they flocked down to WDW in hopes of catching a glimpse of you



Are we going to see pictures of him on twitter? #Disneycelebrityspotting


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
Blizzard Beach will be closed March 21 due to inclement weather.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS

‘Indiana Jones 5’ Will Begin Filming in April 2019, Says Spielberg*

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/indiana-jones-5-will-begin-filming-in-april-2019-says-spielberg/


----------



## rteetz

About to check out Redd...


----------



## Capang

http://www.militarydisneytips.com/b...ickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/#more-14407
MVMCP info for military discounts


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS
> 
> ‘Indiana Jones 5’ Will Begin Filming in April 2019, Says Spielberg*
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/indiana-jones-5-will-begin-filming-in-april-2019-says-spielberg/


Hmmmm....summer of 2020....seems like there is a rumor floating around about a certain character possibly in a boat like Shanghai Pirates...........


----------



## rteetz

Redd was nice. I’ll forever miss the old one for nostalgic reasons. We wants the rum isn’t the same.


----------



## rteetz

My photo is too large to upload but they are working hard on the Adventureland club 33 space.


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> Redd was nice. I’ll forever miss the old one for nostalgic reasons.


So, it appears that Disney changed the scene from auctioning off one chick to auctioning off another (chick).


----------



## Lynne G

Indiana Jones 5?  Sigh.  And I thought the Crystal Skulls one was so bad, they'd be done for good.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> My photo is too large to upload but they are working hard on the Adventureland club 33 space.


Is the Epcot Club 33 going where the dvc lounge is now I'm not at all familiar with where the 33 is going in epcot and I haven't visited the dvc lounge in Epcot yet.


----------



## BigRed98

Capang said:


> Is the Epcot Club 33 going where the dvc lounge is now I'm not at all familiar with where the 33 is going in epcot and I haven't visited the dvc lounge in Epcot yet.



EPCOT Club 33 is going in the American Pavilion. They already installed a magic band reader and doorbell.


----------



## Capang

BigRed98 said:


> EPCOT Club 33 is going in the American Pavilion. They already installed a magic band reader and doorbell.


Thanks


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> Posted wait time was correct. Waited 90 minutes.



I've always wondered if wait times are counted as when your butt hits the seat of the ride vehicle, or if once you are in the first preshow room. I would assume the former, which for FOP would mean it's impossible to not have at least a 10 minute wait.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Is the Epcot Club 33 going where the dvc lounge is now I'm not at all familiar with where the 33 is going in epcot and I haven't visited the dvc lounge in Epcot yet.


No it will be in the American adventure.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I've always wondered if wait times are counted as when your butt hits the seat of the ride vehicle, or if once you are in the first preshow room. I would assume the former, which for FOP would mean it's impossible to not have at least a 10 minute wait.


I stopped my timer once I got to the pre-show.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

writerguyfl said:


> I used to train the Disney Reservation Center (DRC) Cast Members.  Between classes, I answered calls.  I completely understand why guests get upset over conflicting information.  But, the assumption that it's always the DRC Cast Member who is responsible for the false information is a bad one.  DRC agents verify information using an intranet site.  The same piece of information can appear in multiple locations on the intranet.  In my experience, it wasn't uncommon to see conflicting information.  But, you'd only know it's conflicting if you look in two places.
> 
> Undoubtedly, there are poor DRC agents that assume they know the answer and fail to verify the information they provide.  But, please don't assume the worst of a Cast Member.  Chances are good that if you're given conflicting information by a DRC Cast Member, it's not because they made a mistake.  They are only passing along the information to which they have access.
> 
> (For the record, providing conflicting information is never okay.  It's just a pet peeve of mine to see my former colleagues continually getting blamed for this problem.)



I didn’t take those posts as being critical of the individual CMs. By and large, I fully expect that they don’t always have the most up to date info for myriad reasons. That said, as you mentioned, some are certainly more on top of things than others — as with any job.


----------



## rteetz

Tons of exterior work going on in Tomorrowland. Buzz has scrims up, purple wall being repainted, CoP being repainted, and Cosmic Rays being expanded even more. I’d upload pictures but they are all too large to upload to the DIS and I am not wasting my time to resize them.


----------



## Redarrow5150

Bad movies hasn't stopped Disney from making more of Pirates of the Caribbean.



Lynne G said:


> Indiana Jones 5?  Sigh.  And I thought the Crystal Skulls one was so bad, they'd be done for good.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I stopped my timer once I got to the pre-show.



never got to see the first pre show as it was black screen while we were there.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> never got to see the first pre show as it was black screen while we were there.


That’s weird.


----------



## Capang

Tigger's ally said:


> never got to see the first pre show as it was black screen while we were there.


The FoP preshow? Uh....um....uhh...lucky you!!


----------



## mikepizzo

Redarrow5150 said:


> Bad movies hasn't stopped Disney from making more of Pirates of the Caribbean.



Quality has nothing to do with green-lighting a movie:


Curse of the Black Pear - $656M worldwide take on a $140M budget
Dead Man's Chest - $1.07*B* worldwide take on a $225M budget.
At World's End - $963M worldwide take on a $300M budget.
On Stranger Tide - $1.05*B* worldwide take on a $250M budget.
Dead Men Tell No Tales - $794M worldwide take on a $230M budget.
Pretty much, as long as Johnny Depp wants to keep being Jack Sparrow, they'll keep making the movies, no matter how critically panned they may be.


----------



## Lynne G

Redarrow5150 said:


> Bad movies hasn't stopped Disney from making more of Pirates of the Caribbean.




Agreed.  Sorry part, I've watched all the movies of both.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Apartment Buildings Planned for Disney’s Flamingo Crossings

Wonder what the monthly rent will be on these beauties?


----------



## Tigger's ally

Capang said:


> The FoP preshow? Uh....um....uhh...lucky you!!



Computer screen was locked up.  I asked the CM in room 2 if we were supposed to see something in there and all we saw was a black screen.  He made the group that was entering room 1 leave and called for IT help. We saw the second pre show then got to ride the ride two straight times.  Some rode it a third but my wife was a little woozy after two in a row so we exited.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> The FoP preshow? Uh....um....uhh...lucky you!!


By my third time seeing it yesterday it got old real quick.


----------



## rteetz

Got a lot of pictures of Disney springs work. Now dining at homecomin’!


----------



## Tigger's ally

crazy4wdw said:


> Apartment Buildings Planned for Disney’s Flaming Crossings
> 
> Wonder what the monthly rent will be on these beauties?



Tell me there was supposed to be an O in that thread title???!!!!!!!  Union Proofreaders were sorely underappreciated!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Got a lot of pictures of Disney springs work. Now dining at homecomin’!



we need a review.  Chicken for Rteetz?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> we need a review.  Chicken for Rteetz?


I’ve been here before. Got fried chicken last time. Chicken sandwich this time.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Disney's Design-a-Tee at Disney Springs to Close.


----------



## skier_pete

BigRed98 said:


> EPCOT Club 33 is going in the American Pavilion. They already installed a magic band reader and doorbell.



One thing that has me mildly curious (mildly since I'll never get into them) is wondering what will be the level of hospitality at each location. At DLR - there is really only one Club 33 which houses dining and such. Meanwhile at DCA there is the 1901 lounge, which while slightly more exclusive than Club 33 is only a lounge with drinks and a few bits.

Can we presume the MK location will be a full-on restaurant while the other ones will only be lounges? Or will they all only be lounges? (Wonder if I could fake having enough money to join just to get a tour?)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> One thing that has me mildly curious (mildly since I'll never get into them) is wondering what will be the level of hospitality at each location. At DLR - there is really only one Club 33 which houses dining and such. Meanwhile at DCA there is the 1901 lounge, which while slightly more exclusive than Club 33 is only a lounge with drinks and a few bits.
> 
> Can we presume the MK location will be a full-on restaurant while the other ones will only be lounges? Or will they all only be lounges? (Wonder if I could fake having enough money to join just to get a tour?)


They are definitely doing a lot of work for the MK one.


----------



## Tigger's ally

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's Design-a-Tee at Disney Springs to Close.



got my grandtinker a shirt there last fall.  Wife Daughter and her going on a girls trip in April and had hoped to get her another one.  They won't be happy.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> By my third time seeing it yesterday it got old real quick.



Curious to know if you had any different versions. When DS and I were there in February, we had two slightly different pre-show videos. And when DH and I rode in September, we were “treated” to an extended version...


----------



## JaxDad

Hey @rteetz, I hope your trip is going well. I'm up the road a couple hours, and we were just put under a tornado watch.


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> Curious to know if you had any different versions. When DS and I were there in February, we had two slightly different pre-show videos. And when DH and I rode in September, we were “treated” to an extended version...


Yes my second and third rides were a bit more “delayed” so we had the boring system reboot thing. 

My first time skipped over the decontamination process.


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> Hey @rteetz, I hope your trip is going well. I'm up the road a couple hours, and we were just put under a tornado watch.


I have been watching the weather. I hope things are okay where you are. No rain yet here just some darker clouds.


----------



## Redcon1

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's Design-a-Tee at Disney Springs to Close.



Is this in the location of the old Art of Disney store? Currently it's only in half of the building though, right?


----------



## MissGina5

Insidethemagic.net is confirming Musker retirement


----------



## Tigger's ally

Redcon1 said:


> Is this in the location of the old Art of Disney store? Currently it's only in half of the building though, right?


Don't know about the first question.  Second one is affirmative.  Very small part of the store.  Just a few computer Kiosks where you would design the shirts then take your receipt up to the desk to pay and they would make the shirt.


----------



## rteetz

Easter egg display is out and ready at Beach Club! Looks really great.


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> Easter egg display is out and ready at Beach Club! Looks really great.


Do they have a schedule displayed of special Easter activities at the BC/YC?


----------



## mikepizzo

*News
*Indiana Jones 5 Filming to Start in April 2019 (so says Spielberg).

Can't wait to see grandpa find his arthritis medication!


----------



## rteetz

shoreward said:


> Do they have a schedule displayed of special Easter activities at the BC/YC?


Didn’t see anything yet.


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> Didn’t see anything yet.


Thanks, Ryan.  There was an inquiry over at https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...-room-refurbs-complete-2017.3400342/page-1175.


----------



## BigRed98

Redcon1 said:


> Is this in the location of the old Art of Disney store? Currently it's only in half of the building though, right?



Not sure if the old art store was here but it’s currently right next to the Disney art store and across from Disney Christmas shop. I feel like this side of Disney Springs is losing foot traffic ever since they changed the bus stops.


----------



## Tigger's ally

BigRed98 said:


> Not sure if the old art store was here but it’s currently right next to the Disney art store and across from Disney Christmas shop. I feel like this side of Disney Springs is losing foot traffic ever since they changed the bus stops.



Yeah, it's a jaunt.  People staying at SSR are probably their target market these days.


----------



## leholcomb

crazy4wdw said:


> Apartment Buildings Planned for Disney’s Flamingo Crossings
> 
> Wonder what the monthly rent will be on these beauties?


Probably less than what I am paying now in SF Bay Area....


----------



## Tigger's ally

Some proof reader owes me some $$$$ as it looks like they got their job back! 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/concept-art-apartment-buildings-planned-for-disneys-flaming-crossings/

Well, at least the original story added the O even if the linky address still has it missing......


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Avengers and Other Super Heroes to Assemble in New Themed Areas at Disneyland Resort, Disneyland Paris and Hong Kong Disneyland


----------



## Bay Max

crazy4wdw said:


> Apartment Buildings Planned for Disney’s Flamingo Crossings
> 
> Wonder what the monthly rent will be on these beauties?



I wonder if these will be for rent or purchase or both.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> any notice or any sign of the security checks?



He's a park commando so he won't notice. It only intrudes on those of us who actually spend time at the resort during the day.


----------



## jlundeen

Is there an official 2020 Dis thread - I know I've seen lots of updates here, but am wondering if there is a thread dedicated to the big Anniversary?


----------



## Tigger's ally

saskdw said:


> He's a park commando so he won't notice. It only intrudes on those of us who actually spend time at the resort during the day.



He's a tech wizard though.  Probably has a nanny cam set up that texts him when there is movement.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Is there an official 2020 Dis thread - I know I've seen lots of updates here, but am wondering if there is a thread dedicated to the big Anniversary?


2020? Walt Disney Worlds 50th isn’t until 2021.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> He's a tech wizard though.  Probably has a nanny cam set up that texts him when there is movement.


Lol I’m not that good yet...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Tigger's ally said:


> Probably has a nanny cam set up that texts him when there is movement.


I have Arlo cameras at home that do that — Love ‘em! 

@rteetz, you really should have thought of this so you could share the data with us...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I have Arlo cameras at home that do that — Love ‘em!
> 
> @rteetz, you really should have thought of this so you could share the data with us...


I have cameras at home but never thought of doing something like that on vacation.


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Avengers and Other Super Heroes to Assemble in New Themed Areas at Disneyland Resort, Disneyland Paris and Hong Kong Disneyland



Whoa. Buried in there is that they are closing the "Bug's Land" area and putting Marvel in there. They already closed "It's tough to be a bug" - yesterday?   

Joined by Spider-Man and the Avengers is how they've put it - also implying two attractions. Nice! Such a shame they can't do this in Florida. The Spiderman ride over at Universal is still decent, and the Hulk Coaster is great, but the land itself feels so cheaply themed...would rather see what Disney would do with a Marvel land at DHS. (Of course, if they had the rights to do it, we'd probably see bye-bye to ToT and RnRC as they convert them to Marvel.)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Whoa. Buried in there is that they are closing the "Bug's Land" area and putting Marvel in there. They already closed "It's tough to be a bug".
> 
> Joined by Spider-Man and the Avengers is how they've put it - also implying two attractions. Nice! Such a shame they can't do this in Florida. The Spiderman ride over at Universal is still decent, and the Hulk Coaster is great, but the land itself feels so cheaply themed...would rather see what Disney would do with a Marvel land at DHS. (Of course, if they had the rights to do it, we'd probably see bye-bye to ToT and RnRC as they convert them to Marvel.)


Also pretty much confirms fliks fliers is going to be the new inside out ride at Pixar Pier.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Also pretty much confirms fliks fliers is going to be the new inside out ride at Pixar Pier.



Oh right - I forgot that seemed like it was moving over to the Pixar Pier - I wondered why they had planned that.

Personally I hated Bug's land - but it's a great area for little kids...I guarantee some parents will not be happy...there's a limit of what to do in that park with little ones.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> 2020? Walt Disney Worlds 50th isn’t until 2021.


Thanks for the correction - fat fingers....is there a dedicated thread?


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Thanks for the correction - fat fingers....is there a dedicated thread?


Not yet. We don’t have much of anything confirmed for the celebration yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I have cameras at home but never thought of doing something like that on vacation.



whoa, whoa, whoa .... if you have cameras and are collecting data to report back, then you can deduct this as a business trip, not a vacation

kids these days, no creativity when it comes to "paying taxes"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Oh right - I forgot that seemed like it was moving over to the Pixar Pier - I wondered why they had planned that.
> 
> Personally I hated Bug's land - but it's a great area for little kids...I guarantee some parents will not be happy...there's a limit of what to do in that park with little ones.



I thought Bug's Land was pretty good - lot's of details in the setting

and I am one of those parents that had challenges with DCA as it feels like a lot of the rides my kids couldn't go on, and then they have the kiddie land - but very few rides that the entire family could go on (by far felt that the most about DCA vs any other Disney park)


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> whoa, whoa, whoa .... if you have cameras and are collecting data to report back, then you can deduct this as a business trip, not a vacation
> 
> kids these days, no creativity when it comes to "paying taxes"



arggghhhhhh  I almost had forgotten about "paying taxes" and then you go and bring it up!  Bad Rebo, Bad Boy!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> whoa, whoa, whoa .... if you have cameras and are collecting data to report back, then you can deduct this as a business trip, not a vacation
> 
> kids these days, no creativity when it comes to "paying taxes"


Dang it!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> arggghhhhhh  I almost had forgotten about "paying taxes" and then you go and bring it up!  Bad Rebo, Bad Boy!




cool, who knew Wesley Snipes posted on these boards!


----------



## rteetz

Is there a magicband anonymous yet? I think I need it.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Is there a magicband anonymous yet? I think I need it.



More like MagicBand Jail!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> More like MagicBand Jail!


I have more than enough to lock myself up.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Ryan- saw that you waited standby for FoP yesterday. We have not been able to score a FP for that ride the past 4 trips! Yes 4 trips. 
I've never wanted to wait in the line. Do you have any advice on best times to try? Do you think if I try close to closing??
I know even at RD the wait is long.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Is there a magicband anonymous yet? I think I need it.


We could start a thread dedicated to that... share our stories and struggles with it...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Is there a magicband anonymous yet? I think I need it.



Rteetz: hi, I’m Ryan

Everyone: hi Ryan

Rteetz: and I have a Magicband problem ... my problem is I don’t have the new Animals kingdom one yet!!!!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Rteetz: hi, I’m Ryan
> 
> Everyone: hi Ryan
> 
> Rteetz: and I have a Magicband problem ... my problem is I don’t have the new Animals kingdom one yet!!!!


That’s tomorrow... then I think I’m done for a while.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That’s tomorrow... then I think I’m done for a while.



Right, sure, you can quit anytime you want, sure


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Right, sure, you can quit anytime you want, sure


I think 23 is enough for now...

(This includes the freebie ones)


----------



## Irish_Mike

crazy4wdw said:


> Apartment Buildings Planned for Disney’s Flamingo Crossings
> 
> Wonder what the monthly rent will be on these beauties?



Curious to see if any portion of this is going to be dedicated to expanding CP/ICP housing (and thus the number of participants Disney will hire). I know that was rumored to happen last year, but the concept art seems far more luxurious.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

ddluvsdisney said:


> Ryan- saw that you waited standby for FoP yesterday. We have not been able to score a FP for that ride the past 4 trips! Yes 4 trips.
> I've never wanted to wait in the line. Do you have any advice on best times to try? Do you think if I try close to closing??
> I know even at RD the wait is long.


We got in line 20 minutes before park close back on Feb 1st and waited 50 minutes (that's entering preshow #1 after 50 minutes).  It was posted at 110 minutes.

Josh also did a post on this on easywdw: https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/f...and-pandora-update-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/ on February 8th.  Similar timing for him!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I think 23 is enough for now...
> 
> (This includes the freebie ones)



Ummmm, you do know you can't quit on an uneven number don't ya?   Extremely bad karma dude.


----------



## MissGina5

Tigger's ally said:


> Ummmm, you do know you can't quit on an uneven number don't ya?   Extremely bad karma dude.


at least make it a round 25!


----------



## buteraa

rteetz said:


> I didn’t go to the jungle trek today. I did do gorilla falls though.


how are the babies?


----------



## rteetz

buteraa said:


> how are the babies?


Looked great!


----------



## rteetz

Are we sure this is spring break time? I went into this trip expecting bad crowds and have been very surprised at how not crowded it’s been. All Star Sports seems more crowded than the parks.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Are we sure this is spring break time? I went into this trip expecting bad crowds and have been very surprised at how not crowded it’s been. All Star Sports seems more crowded than the parks.


 they were all there while we were there a couple weeks ago instead! We found it to be more crowded than we expected.


----------



## larry47591

rteetz said:


> Are we sure this is spring break time? I went into this trip expecting bad crowds and have been very surprised at how not crowded it’s been. All Star Sports seems more crowded than the parks.



We are here now as well.  Last year we came the same week it was wall to wall people.  This week so far has been as dead as October was for us a couple years ago.  No problem getting on rides.  We have pretty much been able to add anything to fast pass after our initial 3.


----------



## skier_pete

Easter week starts next week, so I think you are just missing the high crowds. Wait until Saturday.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Easter week starts next week, so I think you are just missing the high crowds. Wait until Saturday.


I leave Friday night


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Are we sure this is spring break time? I went into this trip expecting bad crowds and have been very surprised at how not crowded it’s been. All Star Sports seems more crowded than the parks.


Wonder if it’s somewhat related to the staffing/capacity theories that EasyWDW has been discussing for awhile (and touring plans also recently picked up on).  The tide could be turning that the expected busy times are potentially the better time to go in some instances...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Are we sure this is spring break time? I went into this trip expecting bad crowds and have been very surprised at how not crowded it’s been. All Star Sports seems more crowded than the parks.


That's good! I would guess it also depends on just how many are out on spring break. Schools around me were all out last week. My alma mater is out this week (but from 2019 through at least 2022 it will be the week before)


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That's good! I would guess it also depends on just how many are out on spring break. Schools around me were all out last week. My alma mater is out this week (but from 2019 through at least 2022 it will be the week before)


My sister is out next week.


----------



## rteetz

Also not sure if I’ll stay at an All-Stars again. Nothing is wrong with it but there are just too many large groups. I got serenaded on a bus back tonight with a group singing Piano Man, then the main pool is just filled with high school aged kids going crazy. I’ve been spoiled with deluxe my last few trips.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Also not sure if I’ll stay at an All-Stars again. Nothing is wrong with it but there are just too many large groups. I got serenaded on a bus back tonight with a group singing Piano Man, then the main pool is just filled with high school aged kids going crazy. I’ve been spoiled with deluxe my last few trips.


Looks like there's multiple events too according to ESPN Wide World of Sports so that could be why larger groups are there combined with spring break


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Looks like there's multiple events too according to ESPN Wide World of Sports so that could be why larger groups are there combined with spring break


That makes sense. Probably wouldn’t be as bad at say Pop or AoA. Oh well.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> Also not sure if I’ll stay at an All-Stars again. Nothing is wrong with it but there are just too many large groups. I got serenaded on a bus back tonight with a group singing Piano Man, then the main pool is just filled with high school aged kids going crazy. I’ve been spoiled with deluxe my last few trips.


The last time we stayed at Pop Century we were on a crowded return bus and many of the people on board were young girls from a Central American country.
They were singing loud and being boisterous.
I asked my SIL, who is Puerto Rican, what they were singing.
He said it was too embarrassing to repeat in front of our wives and his daughter.
And he's no prude.........
We've stayed at CSR since then.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> That makes sense. Probably wouldn’t be as bad at say Pop or AoA. Oh well.


I would stick with AoA or a moderate to avoid the large groups.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> Also not sure if I’ll stay at an All-Stars again. Nothing is wrong with it but there are just too many large groups. I got serenaded on a bus back tonight with a group singing Piano Man, then the main pool is just filled with high school aged kids going crazy. *I’ve been spoiled with deluxe my last few trips.*



It happens so easily!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Are we sure this is spring break time? I went into this trip expecting bad crowds and have been very surprised at how not crowded it’s been. All Star Sports seems more crowded than the parks.



Well, by me Spring break is normally next week but this year is for the following week...

... and we lost the entire thing due to too many’s now days so it doesn’t matter anyway


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Also not sure if I’ll stay at an All-Stars again. Nothing is wrong with it but there are just too many large groups. I got serenaded on a bus back tonight with a group singing Piano Man, then the main pool is just filled with high school aged kids going crazy. I’ve been spoiled with deluxe my last few trips.



Man, you are getting cranky in you old age!

Darn kids - pipe down and stay off my lawn!


----------



## rteetz

This AP Animal Kingdom event is crazy


----------



## jlundeen

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Looks like there's multiple events too according to ESPN Wide World of Sports so that could be why larger groups are there combined with spring break


This is what I'd like to research for next year....is there a site or sites I can check out that lists large school or sports groups or events scheduled for wdw trips?  I know this is a favorite destination for HS bands, team competition events etc but how can I find out when?


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Also not sure if I’ll stay at an All-Stars again. Nothing is wrong with it but there are just too many large groups. I got serenaded on a bus back tonight with a group singing Piano Man, then the main pool is just filled with high school aged kids going crazy. I’ve been spoiled with deluxe my last few trips.


Would love to stay deluxe every time, but it's just not possible each time.   But, I've had trip staying at mods with HS groups too...


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Would love to stay deluxe every time, but it's just not possible each time.   But, I've had trip staying at mods with HS groups too...


Yep my budget doesn’t allow for deluxe right now so I’ll make do with what I can.


----------



## koala1966

Bay Max said:


> I wonder if these will be for rent or purchase or both.


Based on how Florida real estate works, I feel like they will sell them to people who will turn around and rent them out.


----------



## rteetz

So the Animal Kingdom Annual Passholder 20th anniversary merchandise event was crazy busy. They didn’t bring out all of their stock because they didn’t anticipate the crowds they got. I got one of the last Magicbands they had. I also bought a pin. Even Djuan Rivers was on hand.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Yep my budget doesn’t allow for deluxe right now so I’ll make do with what I can.


You are a much earlier riser when on vacation! I'm not used to seeing posts from you this early.

Have a great day!


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> You are a much earlier riser when on vacation! I'm not used to seeing posts from you this early.
> 
> Have a great day!


The AP event got me up early. Now I’m rope dropping FoP because I have nothing better to do


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> The AP event got me up early. Now I’m rope dropping FoP because I have nothing better to do



Tough life man...tough life.


----------



## rteetz

From ride open to getting off it took me about 20 minutes rope dropping FoP.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> From ride open to getting off it took me about 20 minutes rope dropping FoP.


I bet by the time you got off the wait was 2 hours already


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> I bet by the time you got off the wait was 2 hours already


It was 90 minutes. Did FoP, NRJ, and EE now heading to Epcot.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> It was 90 minutes. Did FoP, NRJ, and EE now heading to Epcot.



We’ll be in Epcot later today.  I’ll keep my eyes peeled for an @rteetz sighting!


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> It was 90 minutes. Did FoP, NRJ, and EE now heading to Epcot.



Solid start to the morning!


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> We’ll be in Epcot later today.  I’ll keep my eyes peeled for an @rteetz sighting!


Only staying until about 1PM. Then lunch at The Edison, and then maybe MK since they have EMH until 1AM. 

I’m not used to these late night parks. I’m usually in bed by 9 for a runDisney event.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> It was 90 minutes. Did FoP, NRJ, and EE now heading to Epcot.



Bet your missing that inter-park bus transportation!


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Bet your missing that inter-park bus transportation!


For sure! That’s one add on I really enjoyed.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Bet your missing that inter-park bus transportation!


For sure! That’s one add on I really enjoyed.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> Only staying until about 1PM. Then lunch at The Edison, and then maybe MK since they have EMH until 1AM.
> 
> I’m not used to these late night parks. I’m usually in bed by 9 for a runDisney event.



I havent been to parks with those type of hours since my honeymoon ~8 years ago. From 10PM to park close were some of my favorite times to be in the parks. We now have small children so, staying out that late is not likely, but anything is possible.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> So the Animal Kingdom Annual Passholder 20th anniversary merchandise event was crazy busy. They didn’t bring out all of their stock because they didn’t anticipate the crowds they got. I got one of the last Magicbands they had. I also bought a pin. Even Djuan Rivers was on hand.


The purse Facebook groups were excited for this because there was an Animal Kingdom Dooney...I know shoppers were taking lists.

Also, you have 24 MagicBands now? May as well keep going until you have one for every day of the month!


----------



## rteetz

LSUlakes said:


> I havent been to parks with those type of hours since my honeymoon ~8 years ago. From 10PM to park close were some of my favorite times to be in the parks. We now have small children so, staying out that late is not likely, but anything is possible.


Yeah I should be okay with the late nights being a college kid but I’m lacking sleep.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> The purse Facebook groups were excited for this because there was an Animal Kingdom Dooney...I know shoppers were taking lists.
> 
> Also, you have 24 MagicBands now? May as well keep going until you have one for every day of the month!


I didn’t see the Dooneys at all. I just saw shirts, pins and the Magicbands. 

Don’t tempt me


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
RunDisney Virtual running shorts announced! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...al-running-shorts-series-returns-this-summer/


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> I didn’t see the Dooneys at all. I just saw shirts, pins and the Magicbands.
> 
> Don’t tempt me


Oh! Maybe the bags aren't out yet and I just made that up. 

We're all enablers here, you know that!


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> Oh! Maybe the bags aren't out yet and I just made that up.
> 
> We're all enablers here, you know that!


They didn’t have a lot of stock for this event so hey may have only had a few. They were overwhelmed by how many people showed up.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Behind the scenes the new American Adevnture 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...anthem-for-epcot-american-adventure-pavilion/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Also not sure if I’ll stay at an All-Stars again. Nothing is wrong with it but there are just too many large groups. I got serenaded on a bus back tonight with a group singing Piano Man, then the main pool is just filled with high school aged kids going crazy. I’ve been spoiled with deluxe my last few trips.



I totally get this. DW and I were discussing last trip, as for about 8 years we only stayed moderates and values, and then we got DVC in 2014 and since then we have only stated DVC/Deluxe. We agreed that it would be really hard to go back to the values. Not even so much the crowds, but the room size. Moderates we think would be OK, but boy it really makes me feel spoiled to say that. But I think I would likely choose staying off site before I stayed at a value, unless it was a pretty short stay. 

It's funny because non-Disney we typically do not stay in deluxe accomodations, but we have been more and more staying in larger units. (1 or 2 bedroom type unit rather than a hotel room.) But at Disney, we've been so spoiled by DVC...


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I totally get this. DW and I were discussing last trip, as for about 8 years we only stayed moderates and values, and then we got DVC in 2014 and since then we have only stated DVC/Deluxe. We agreed that it would be really hard to go back to the values. Not even so much the crowds, but the room size. Moderates we think would be OK, but boy it really makes me feel spoiled to say that. But I think I would likely choose staying off site before I stayed at a value, unless it was a pretty short stay.
> 
> It's funny because non-Disney we typically do not stay in deluxe accomodations, but we have been more and more staying in larger units. (1 or 2 bedroom type unit rather than a hotel room.) But at Disney, we've been so spoiled by DVC...


I’ve been in DVC units a few stays now too and those are just so great in terms of amenities and space. This is a reality check for me


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Tigger's ally said:


> Bet your missing that inter-park bus transportation!





rteetz said:


> For sure! That’s one add on I really enjoyed.



Me too - such a time saver - worth every penny!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jlundeen said:


> This is what I'd like to research for next year....is there a site or sites I can check out that lists large school or sports groups or events scheduled for wdw trips?  I know this is a favorite destination for HS bands, team competition events etc but how can I find out when?


For at least events hosted by ESPN Wide World of Sports you can go here: https://www.espnwwos.com/events/


----------



## SaharanTea

ddluvsdisney said:


> Ryan- saw that you waited standby for FoP yesterday. We have not been able to score a FP for that ride the past 4 trips! Yes 4 trips.
> I've never wanted to wait in the line. Do you have any advice on best times to try? Do you think if I try close to closing??
> I know even at RD the wait is long.



I'd still say rope drop is the best bet.  Get there an hour ahead and you're golden.  Even if you aren't there then and are a few hundred back, it's not that long.  We rode it 7 times on our last trip.  We only had two advanced FPs for it.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

F O P ??


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> It was 90 minutes. Did FoP, NRJ, and EE now heading to Epcot.



What did you think of FoP?


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> RunDisney Virtual running shorts announced!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...al-running-shorts-series-returns-this-summer/


Great theme choice.


----------



## Iowamomof4

lovemickeyshouse said:


> F O P ??


Flight of Passage - one of the new rides at Animal Kingdom in Pandora.


----------



## belle1986

Ariel484 said:


> Oh! Maybe the bags aren't out yet and I just made that up.
> 
> We're all enablers here, you know that!



I think the Dooney’s are coming out  April 22nd.


----------



## Redarrow5150

Well of course but that doesn't mean all of them have been good movies. Box office success sure but IMO the movies after the first have been really bad.



mikepizzo said:


> Quality has nothing to do with green-lighting a movie:
> 
> 
> Curse of the Black Pear - $656M worldwide take on a $140M budget
> Dead Man's Chest - $1.07*B* worldwide take on a $225M budget.
> At World's End - $963M worldwide take on a $300M budget.
> On Stranger Tide - $1.05*B* worldwide take on a $250M budget.
> Dead Men Tell No Tales - $794M worldwide take on a $230M budget.
> Pretty much, as long as Johnny Depp wants to keep being Jack Sparrow, they'll keep making the movies, no matter how critically panned they may be.


----------



## Ariel484

belle1986 said:


> I think the Dooney’s are coming out  April 22nd.


Okay that makes sense - AK 20th birthday/Earth day.  I get things!


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> What did you think of FoP?


I’ve on it 8 times now.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> I’ve on it 8 times now.


Other than the pre-show - which gets really really old after the first time or two, I think this is the BEST attraction Disney has ever done....  Absolutely loved it!


----------



## rteetz

First time for everything. Just got evacuated off of Spaceship Earth. Lots of stairs involved in that one.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> First time for everything. Just got evacuated off of Spaceship Earth. Lots of stairs involved in that one.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> First time for everything. Just got evacuated off of Spaceship Earth. Lots of stairs involved in that one.


Wonder what happens if you have mobility issues and you can't walk down stairs?


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> First time for everything. Just got evacuated off of Spaceship Earth. Lots of stairs involved in that one.


Did it break down?


----------



## neitzelt

rteetz said:


> First time for everything. Just got evacuated off of Spaceship Earth. Lots of stairs involved in that one.


That is mine and my son's DREAM!  Were you able to snap any pics while evacuating?


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Wonder what happens if you have mobility issues and you can't walk down stairs?


I and several others had that question as well.


----------



## rteetz

neitzelt said:


> That is mine and my son's DREAM!  Were you able to snap any pics while evacuating?


Yes got a couple pics but it was on the descent so they aren’t very interesting.


----------



## disneygirlsng

rteetz said:


> First time for everything. Just got evacuated off of Spaceship Earth. Lots of stairs involved in that one.


Had to do that on my trip in January. Lots of stairs for sure, and pretty steep too. It's one of those things, I never realized there were stairs right along side the track until we needed to use them.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> I and several others had that question as well.


I would imagine that a few very burly CMs would appear and carry  anyone down who can't do the steps...  

or maybe there is a magic opening  in the top where they can air lift people out ...  

I'm sure there is some kind of plan, but it would be interesting to see it in action....


----------



## mikepizzo

Redarrow5150 said:


> Well of course but that doesn't mean all of them have been good movies. Box office success sure but IMO the movies after the first have been really bad.



Right, but you said that the Pirates movie being bad hasn't stopped Disney from making them, and I agree...because the quality of a movie has nothing to do with the decision to make more.  

That's why there are 5 Transformers movies.


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
2018 Easter Offerings at Disney Springs


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> First time for everything. Just got evacuated off of Spaceship Earth. Lots of stairs involved in that one.


We took the Spaceship Earth Walkdown Ride in 1983.
The cars stopped just as we made the turn toward the "Earth Room" at the very top.
Our Daughter was five years old, it was late at night, and she fell asleep as I carried her down the steep stairs.
If it happens again someone will likely have to carry me down those stairs.


----------



## rteetz

Voices of Liberty amazing as always!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Voices of Liberty amazing as always!


Tell them I said hi!!! 

What did they sing?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Tell them I said hi!!!
> 
> What did they sing?


Oh Susanna, a love song (don’t remember the name), and America the beautiful.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Oh Susanna, a love song (don’t remember the name), and America the beautiful.


The amount of times I have heard Oh Susanna... (It’s a running joke with VOL fans because we hear it almost every set.)

All great song though!  I want to go back to WDW just to listen to them all day again lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Other than the pre-show - which gets really really old after the first time or two, I think this is the BEST attraction Disney has ever done....  Absolutely loved it!



I'd say best ride at WDW and probably best ride in either of the US parks, but if you include Hong Kong and Shanhai, not so sure


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'd say best ride at WDW and probably best ride in either of the US parks, but if you include Hong Kong and Shanhai, not so sure


Well, I haven't been to any Disney outside US... (can you see my lip sticking out when I pout??)... so I guess I'll rephrase - "the Best attraction Disney has ever done - in my limited American experience..."


----------



## dina444444

jlundeen said:


> I would imagine that a few very burly CMs would appear and carry  anyone down who can't do the steps...
> 
> or maybe there is a magic opening  in the top where they can air lift people out ...
> 
> I'm sure there is some kind of plan, but it would be interesting to see it in action....


They call rcfd to evac.


----------



## rteetz

Monorail red is back in service


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Animal Kingdom MagicBand and Passholder Pin debut for 20th Anniversary

@rteetz Were these items at the AK merchandise event this morning?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The amount of times I have heard Oh Susanna... (It’s a running joke with VOL fans because we hear it almost every set.)
> 
> All great song though!  I want to go back to WDW just to listen to them all day again lol.



How funny because I have never heard them sing this song lol


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Animal Kingdom MagicBand and Passholder Pin debut for 20th Anniversary
> 
> @rteetz Were these items at the AK merchandise event this morning?


Yes they must’ve gotten more in since the event because the Magicbands were out while I was there.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Yes they must’ve gotten more in since the event because the Magicbands were out while I was there.



They probably just saw you coming......  Quick, hide all the magic bands....  It's him again!


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> They probably just saw you coming......  Quick, hide all the magic bands....  It's him again!


I’m obviously not the only one based on that event.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> They probably just saw you coming......  Quick, hide all the magic bands....  It's him again!



if they were smart they would break out the exclusive, extra expensive magic bands when they see him coming


----------



## rteetz

Coronado Springs Tower is at about 9 floors now. It’s really something.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Coronado Springs Tower is at about 9 floors now. It’s really something.


You need a Periscope app, so we can more closely follow your trip...


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> You need a Periscope app, so we can more closely follow your trip...


I have it. Not many seem to use periscope anymore. I have Facebook lived a few things.


----------



## rteetz

Trying out the Edison! It definitely looks cool. We will see if the food is good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Trying out the Edison! It definitely looks cool. We will see if the food is good.



I recall positive things about the bacon appetizer and the desserts.  Actually I think a number of the appetizers got good reviews, less so for the entrees


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I recall positive things about the bacon appetizer and the desserts.  Actually I think a number of the appetizers got good reviews, less so for the entrees


I didn’t get an appetizer or dessert. Got the Edison burger. It was quite good. Took a little long to get my food but overall a good experience.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Trying out the Edison! It definitely looks cool. We will see if the food is good.



Last trip I actually had a few DISNEY employees tell me the food is bad. I am more interested in catching the night-time entertainment. We'll get there in October if they haven't ended it by then because it's too expensive.

Funny how the "News and Rumors" thread has temporarily morphed into the "Let's comment on @rteetz trip" thread. I guess that's what happens when the news king goes to Disney!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Last trip I actually had a few DISNEY employees tell me the food is bad. I am more interested in catching the night-time entertainment. We'll get there in October if they haven't ended it by then because it's too expensive.
> 
> Funny how the "News and Rumors" thread has temporarily morphed into the "Let's comment on @rteetz trip" thread. I guess that's what happens when the news king goes to Disney!


Lol! 

It wasn’t bad by any means and I would go back. I got the Edison burger. I’d say 7-7.5 out of 10. I didn’t do appetizers or dessert. I paid $27 with tip and AP discount. Service was good except it did take a bit longer than I expected for my food.


----------



## rteetz

Not a new thing but the Disney Springs bus stop is the worst of them all in terms of waiting for buses.


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
Despite Hurricane Irma Florida Hit Record 116.5 Million Visitirs in 2017


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Not a new thing but the Disney Springs bus stop is the worst of them all in terms of waiting for buses.


I waited 45 minutes one time for a Yacht/Beach Club bus when I was going to EPCOT. No Boardwalk bus came during that time, and several other bus stops had 2-3 busses come during that time. I have come to the point that it is better to walk to Saratoga Springs (depending where you are) or take an Uber from DS.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I waited 45 minutes one time for a Yacht/Beach Club bus when I was going to EPCOT. No Boardwalk bus came during that time, and several other bus stops had 2-3 busses come during that time. I have come to the point that it is better to walk to Saratoga Springs (depending where you are) or take an Uber from DS.


Yep...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Weird.

So for the new virtual 5k that someone linked to above, they have 3 medals.

Mr. Incredible
Mrs. Incredible
Dash and baby

Guess Violet doesn't count.


----------



## writerguyfl

Capang said:


> To be clear I wasn’t blaming any CM for not having the correct info. I’m aware Disney has a communications problem when it comes to disseminating correct info to everyone. Just like Disney has a pretty large IT problem. I don’t blame the tech support CMs. I didn’t mean for it to come off that way and if it did I apologize.





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I didn’t take those posts as being critical of the individual CMs. By and large, I fully expect that they don’t always have the most up to date info for myriad reasons. That said, as you mentioned, some are certainly more on top of things than others — as with any job.



I didn't mean to the people I quoted feel I was criticizing them.  Like I said, this is a major pet peeve of mine.  Since I used to train those folks, I am fairly protective of them.  So, sorry if I made anyone feel bad.

I have seen people on the Disney Resorts board say some mean things about the Reservations Sales Agents.  This board seems to be inhabited by far more reasonable people.  I think part of that is due to our Moderator.  But, it's why I don't spend much time on that part of the forum.


----------



## Capang

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Weird.
> 
> So for the new virtual 5k that someone linked to above, they have 3 medals.
> 
> Mr. Incredible
> Mrs. Incredible
> Dash and baby
> 
> Guess Violet doesn't count.


Violet and Mr. Incredible share a medal though.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Weird.
> 
> So for the new virtual 5k that someone linked to above, they have 3 medals.
> 
> Mr. Incredible
> Mrs. Incredible
> Dash and baby
> 
> Guess Violet doesn't count.


4 if you do the challenge  but she’s not on that either.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Weird.
> 
> So for the new virtual 5k that someone linked to above, they have 3 medals.
> 
> Mr. Incredible
> Mrs. Incredible
> Dash and baby
> 
> Guess Violet doesn't count.






there she is with Mr. Incredible.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Capang said:


> Violet and Mr. Incredible share a medal though.



Ah, I didn't look at the picture, just read the description. Thanks.


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> Are we sure this is spring break time? I went into this trip expecting bad crowds and have been very surprised at how not crowded it’s been. All Star Sports seems more crowded than the parks.





********** said:


> Easter week starts next week, so I think you are just missing the high crowds. Wait until Saturday.





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That's good! I would guess it also depends on just how many are out on spring break. Schools around me were all out last week. My alma mater is out this week (but from 2019 through at least 2022 it will be the week before)



Spring Break in Florida is a multi-week affair precisely because of what *Mackenzie Click-Mickelson* notes.  Different areas will take different weeks off.  For example:

Hillsborough County Public Schools (Tampa Area): March 12-16 (last week) - approximately 206,000 students
Orange County Public Schools (Orlando Area): March 19-23 (this week) - approximately 207,000 students
Palm Beach County Public Schools (Palm Beach Area): March 19-23 (this week) - approximately 193,000 students
Broward County Public Schools (Fort Lauderdale Area): March 26-30 (next week) - approximately 271,000 students
Miami-Dade County Public Schools (Miami Area): March 26-30 (next week) - approximately 370,000 students
(I know most people consider "Spring Break" to be college thing.  But at Disney World, it's the public school calendars that drive most of the business.)

I think ************ is correct.  This weekend will be the busiest at Disney World.  You'll have Orange/Palm Beach County kids ending their vacation and Broward/Miami-Dade County kids start their break.

Side Note: I can't wait for Spring Break to end.  I'm in Fort Lauderdale right by the beach.  We get college kids here.  Last weekend I watched a group of college-aged guys get kicked out of the mall food court because they were drunk.  This was around 11:30am.


----------



## Capang

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ah, I didn't look at the picture, just read the description. Thanks.


I’ve been staring at these things all day, debating on if virtual runs really need to be a part of my life. I even tried to talk my husband and daughter into it using that particular medal


----------



## rteetz

Spring break crowds are for sure out tonight at MK.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> Lol!
> 
> It wasn’t bad by any means and I would go back. I got the Edison burger. I’d say 7-7.5 out of 10. I didn’t do appetizers or dessert. I paid $27 with tip and AP discount. Service was good except it did take a bit longer than I expected for my food.



Really?  I had that burger twice so far and I consider it the best burger I have ever eaten, joined in this opinion by all who accompanied me...


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> Really?  I had that burger twice so far and I consider it the best burger I have ever eaten, joined in this opinion by all who accompanied me...


It wasn’t bad by any means. I get some really good burgers back home. I also like one of the Boathouse burgers.


----------



## rteetz

Security still stationed at HoP. One on each side of the theater.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Spring break crowds are for sure out tonight at MK.


Well it’s an EMH evening.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> Well it’s an EMH evening.


True although Epcot was not like this with EMH.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> True although Epcot was not like this with EMH.


MK EMH always seem busier to me... especially around holidays or peak times of any sort.


----------



## ICTVgrad07

rteetz said:


> Successful first day. FoP three times, Everest twice, safari, gorilla falls trail, Satuli Canteen, Rivers of Light, Dinosaur, Primeval Whirl, and now heading back to All-Star Sports. I did decline the housekeeping for the rest of my stay so I get a $30 gift card. They do have the H2O dispensers in the bathroom instead of small individual bottles.


That's new with the dispensers. We were there end of feb for princess weekend and had individual bottles at all star sports. We stayed back in the baseball area.


----------



## rteetz

ICTVgrad07 said:


> That's new with the dispensers. We were there end of feb for princess weekend and had individual bottles at all star sports. We stayed back in the baseball area.


They’ve been rolling them out I believe. I’m in the surfs Up section.


----------



## buteraa

ICTVgrad07 said:


> That's new with the dispensers. We were there end of feb for princess weekend and had individual bottles at all star sports. We stayed back in the baseball area.


Did they redo the rooms all sports with bare floors?  Just curious to get your take on noise levels if they changed.


----------



## rteetz

buteraa said:


> Did they redo the rooms all sports with bare floors?  Just curious to get your take on noise levels if they changed.


That will be coming soon.


----------



## rteetz

I feel like I’m going to a runDisney race. They have coach buses running tonight. I’m currently on one back to the resort.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> I feel like I’m going to a runDisney race. They have coach buses running tonight. I’m currently on one back to the resort.


I've enjoyed your reports so far!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris President Catherine Powell to head Western Parks and Resorts

https://twitter.com/statuses/976714578380894208


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland Paris President Catherine Powell to head Western Parks and Resorts
> 
> https://twitter.com/statuses/976714578380894208



Is this a good move? I don't know anything about her.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Is this a good move? I don't know anything about her.


She headed DLP for two years during the massive refurbishment they did and the 25th anniversary. DLP fans love her. She’s often in the parks greeting guests. Hopefully that is a good sign.


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
Bringing Pixar Stories to Life at Disney Parks

This quick video shows behind the scenes work of Toy Story Land and Pixar Pier.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First Skyliner Tower being installed at DHS 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/03/photo...ort-beam-placed-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Tomorrowland exterior work being done 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...owland-as-work-on-new-paint-scheme-begins.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
WDI will now take on a role developing consumer products...

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...iences-consumer-products-announces-structure/


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDI will now take on a role developing consumer products...
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...iences-consumer-products-announces-structure/



Hopefully we will see less and less homogenized merchandise?


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Hopefully we will see less and less homogenized merchandise?


Hopefully though I’m not sure this is a good thing.


----------



## Flyerjab

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland Paris President Catherine Powell to head Western Parks and Resorts
> 
> https://twitter.com/statuses/976714578380894208



The Disney management layers always fascinates me.  How does she fit in and how much influence does she have with parks like WDW?  George K. is the immediate Ops lead for WDW.  But could she tell George what to do or overrule a decision he makes?  And then I suppose Chapek could overrule both of them?  I have always read on forums like these about how WDW management is cheap.  For example, the reason that there are not 3 big rides in the Star Wars Land in DHS and Disneyland is because WDW did not want to have to keep staff that would be responsible for supporting the upkeep of the third ride.  If that were true, could Powell step in and say she didn't agree with that and force that third Star Wars ride to become a reality?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Flyerjab said:


> For example, the reason that there are not 3 big rides in the Star Wars Land in DHS and Disneyland is because WDW did not want to have to keep staff that would be responsible for supporting the upkeep of the third ride.


Is this a fact, or something that’s been posited on the boards? I hadn’t heard that. Seems absolutely ludicrous to me.


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> The Disney management layers always fascinates me.  How does she fit in and how much influence does she have with parks like WDW?  George K. is the immediate Ops lead for WDW.  But could she tell George what to do or overrule a decision he makes?  And then I suppose Chapek could overrule both of them?  I have always read on forums like these about how WDW management is cheap.  For example, the reason that there are not 3 big rides in the Star Wars Land in DHS and Disneyland is because WDW did not want to have to keep staff that would be responsible for supporting the upkeep of the third ride.  If that were true, could Powell step in and say she didn't agree with that and force that third Star Wars ride to become a reality?


She is above George but under Chapek. It’s hard to say how much influence she will have. She was huge for DLP in terms of guest experience and actually being in the parks. She made sure to bring quality back to the guest experience there.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is this a fact, or something that’s been posited on the boards? I hadn’t heard that. Seems absolutely ludicrous to me.


Just a boards rumor.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Hopefully though I’m not sure this is a good thing.



Just curious why you think it's a bad thing?  I don't know who takes care and creates the current merch, but I would think having some imagineers (who are supposed to be some of the most creative people on staff) create merch could yield some good results, no?


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Just curious why you think it's a bad thing?  I don't know who takes care and creates the current merch, but I would think having some imagineers (who are supposed to be some of the most creative people on staff) create merch could yield some good results, no?


I think it will take away from what they already do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDI will now take on a role developing consumer products...
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...iences-consumer-products-announces-structure/



Hopefully this brings more inventiveness to consumer products and increase synergy with the parks and interaction (like that one patent they had filed)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Is this the guardians ride system?

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photos-ro...-leaked-for-guardians-of-the-galaxy-at-epcot/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Is this the guardians ride system?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photos-ro...-leaked-for-guardians-of-the-galaxy-at-epcot/




I'm not real versed in rollercoaster design. What would make this system so innovative? The only thing touched on in the article is the height of the cars over the track. I'm thinking a spacer isn't really new tech anywhere. Anyone have any idea from the pics or article?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Frozen: The Broadway Musical officially opens on Broadway tonight!!! 

The official trailer for the musical was released this morning!


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> I'm not real versed in rollercoaster design. What would make this system so innovative? The only thing touched on in the article is the height of the cars over the track. I'm thinking a spacer isn't really new tech anywhere. Anyone have any idea from the pics or article?


They definitely are higher than normal vehicles. I wonder if the vehicles itself moves at all.


----------



## Killer Fish

I agree on not seeing anything revolutionary about that design.


----------



## splash327

jknezek said:


> I'm not real versed in rollercoaster design. What would make this system so innovative? The only thing touched on in the article is the height of the cars over the track. I'm thinking a spacer isn't really new tech anywhere. Anyone have any idea from the pics or article?



Just looking at it, could it be possible that it could move around like Primeval Whirl?


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> Not a new thing but the Disney Springs bus stop is the worst of them all in terms of waiting for buses.



Do the Minnie Vans run to DS? Might be worth it when hauling back shopping and on a full stomach.


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> Do the Minnie Vans run to DS? Might be worth it when hauling back shopping and on a full stomach.


Yes they do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They definitely are higher than normal vehicles. I wonder if the vehicles itself moves at all.



Certainly looks like the cars can spin and the article mentioned perhaps giving the rider some control on the spinning .... 

... being able to control that aspect (by the user or the system ) would allow for focus on certain show element similar to how the omnimover system can focus the rider on certain show elements


----------



## pepperandchips

splash327 said:


> Just looking at it, could it be possible that it could move around like Primeval Whirl?



Exactly - it looks like they are built to rotate, so guests could be directed to look at certain show scenes. (IMO of course, and am no roller coaster expert)


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland Paris President Catherine Powell to head Western Parks and Resorts
> 
> https://twitter.com/statuses/976714578380894208


Maybe she can make George pay more attention to the customers.
He seems to be blinded by dollar signs and apparently thinks he can get more from the cash cows than the cash cows can produce.


----------



## etherealcaitiff

Those ride vehicles look a lot like the Cobra's Curse vehicle at Busch Gardens Tampa.


----------



## rteetz

UncleMike101 said:


> Maybe she can make George pay more attention to the customers.
> He seems to be blinded by dollar signs and apparently thinks he can get more from the cash cows than the cash cows can produce.


I’d have to imagine that George is not the one making all of the calls about add ons. Also people are paying it so they are paying attention to the customers.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Also people are paying it so they are paying attention to the customers.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> They definitely are higher than normal vehicles. I wonder if the vehicles itself moves at all.


According to some posts on wdwmagic the vehicles will spin.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> I’d have to imagine that George is not the one making all of the calls about add ons. Also people are paying it so they are paying attention to the customers.


You may be right.
But I don't think anyone has paid it yet.
I'd like to see how resort bookings are doing since the 21st.
I'm wondering how many people decided to change their plans when they found out they were being charged a new fee for nothing.


----------



## rteetz

UncleMike101 said:


> You may be right.
> But I don't think anyone has paid it yet.
> I'd like to see how resort bookings are doing since the 21st.
> I'm wondering how many people decided to change their plans when they found out they were being charged a new fee for nothing.


I honestly think the general guest won’t bat much of an eye when booking. Die hards are the ones they are hurting.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Deadpool 2 anyone? 

https://twitter.com/itunestrailers/status/976845395102978055?s=21


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Die hards are the ones they are hurting.


And I’d doubt enough of them ultimately change plans. And/or they’re replaced by others happy to pay. Just my guess.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> I honestly think the general guest won’t bat much of an eye when booking. Die hards are the ones they are hurting.



Also they released new discounts on 3/21 for the summer months.   I had booked a rack rate for Beach Club in July, with the discount I could save $75 a night (really $51 since I now have to pay to park).   I doubt it will change bookings.  Remember this won't show up till you get your bill at the end of the stay, so I doubt most people will notice.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And I’d doubt enough of them ultimately change plans. And/or they’re replaced by others happy to pay. Just my guess.



Yeah, after time it will just become what it is and people move on

Only change I can see this making Ian people that compare costs of onsite vs of site now will factor this in as well and could oush a few more towards off site but probably not a huge number in the end


----------



## Chef Louis

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Deadpool 2 anyone?
> 
> https://twitter.com/itunestrailers/status/976845395102978055?s=21



Wasn't expecting a whole lot. Looks fun with less of the teenager potty humor and more action. Sign me up.


----------



## skier_pete

mikepizzo said:


> Just curious why you think it's a bad thing?  I don't know who takes care and creates the current merch, but I would think having some imagineers (who are supposed to be some of the most creative people on staff) create merch could yield some good results, no?





rteetz said:


> I think it will take away from what they already do.



I'm afraid I thought like @rteetz. "No time to fix up imagination, we have a new line of hats to design."



jknezek said:


> I'm not real versed in rollercoaster design. What would make this system so innovative? The only thing touched on in the article is the height of the cars over the track. I'm thinking a spacer isn't really new tech anywhere. Anyone have any idea from the pics or article?



The impression I get from looking at the pictures is that the ride vehicle would be able to rotate around. Not completely sure that's all that innovative either, but maybe tilt in multiple directions or something.


----------



## wnwardii

********** said:


> Not completely sure that's all that innovative either, but maybe tilt in multiple directions or something.



Maybe if each individual car can tilt in different directions at the same time.  But over at Universal, with Escape from Gringott's, their ride vehicles do spin around and stop and point you to where they want you to look.  Granted, Gringott's is a start/stop type of roller coaster-ish hybrid.


----------



## skier_pete

wnwardii said:


> Maybe if each individual car can tilt in different directions at the same time.  But over at Universal, with Escape from Gringott's, their ride vehicles do spin around and stop and point you to where they want you to look.  Granted, Gringott's is a start/stop type of roller coaster-ish hybrid.



Yeah - that's why I was thinking it doesn't seem that new since Gringott's does it. I would also think a coaster can't have people spinning while it's going down the track at any speed, it would make everyone sick.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> Maybe if each individual car can tilt in different directions at the same time.  But over at Universal, with Escape from Gringott's, their ride vehicles do spin around and stop and point you to where they want you to look.  Granted, Gringott's is a start/stop type of roller coaster-ish hybrid.


It’s likely this vehicle will be similar to gringotts in ways.


----------



## rteetz

I much prefer dinner to lunch at Be Our Guest. The dinner is more formal and not as crazy as lunch is.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I much prefer dinner to lunch at Be Our Guest. The dinner is more formal and not as crazy as lunch is.


We did lunch there once — never again. Felt too hectic.


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> I'm afraid I thought like @rteetz. "No time to fix up imagination, we have a new line of hats to design."



I guess I'm thinking it's just Imagineering sitting in on merch meetings pitching their ideas.  But yeah, maybe...just seems like a weird time to pull Imagineering into something else if all it's going to do is take their time away from other projects, what with the 50th coming up and all the things planned for the other parks.


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> RunDisney Virtual running shorts announced!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...al-running-shorts-series-returns-this-summer/


This announcement does not include an on sale date... that is less than helpful lol


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

koala1966 said:


> This announcement does not include an on sale date... *that is less than helpful* lol


And *that* is rD!


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> I didn’t get an appetizer or dessert. Got the Edison burger. It was quite good. Took a little long to get my food but overall a good experience.


We had the Eclectri-fries, which I thought were a good sized portion and delicious, and the calimari, which I didn't eat but the others said were good. Plan to go back to try an entree at some point.


----------



## rteetz

koala1966 said:


> This announcement does not include an on sale date... that is less than helpful lol


It did but then it was removed.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> I much prefer dinner to lunch at Be Our Guest. The dinner is more formal and not as crazy as lunch is.


I prefer the lunch menu over dinner, but the lunch crowd is very hectic. I wish you could order off of the lunch menu at dinner.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I much prefer dinner to lunch at Be Our Guest. The dinner is more formal and not as crazy as lunch is.


We've only done breakfast and lunch. We liked both, but we will try dinner right before it switches over in the end of July. I never thought it was super hectic, but then I always just thought of it in terms of CS.


----------



## Brocktoon

Frank Oz ... Disney doesn't 'get' the Muppets brand:

http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/frank-oz-disney-doesnt-really-understand-the-muppets-brand

Not a whole lot of meat in the article but I do think Disney doesn't have any idea how to market the Muppets. It's an incredible IP to expand, but I'm not holding my breath unless they bring back another variety show


----------



## skier_pete

Brocktoon said:


> Frank Oz ... Disney doesn't 'get' the Muppets brand:
> 
> http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/frank-oz-disney-doesnt-really-understand-the-muppets-brand
> 
> Not a whole lot of meat in the article but I do think Disney doesn't have any idea how to market the Muppets. It's an incredible IP to expand, but I'm not holding my breath unless they bring back another variety show



I do agree they've been struggling. Though I do have to say this - the "Great moments in history" show at MK is EXACTLY what the muppets should be doing and it hits the Muppet nail on the Muppet head.  

I am hoping that the announced show on the Disney streaming service will be a good opportunity for the brand. Muppets will always be a bit niche since they aren't really aimed at kids, but they are puppets so people think they should be. I also hope they go back to a variety show format with guests and such. The recent show was at it's best when it did that stuff, not when it was trying to be "The Office".


----------



## Capang

Brocktoon said:


> Frank Oz ... Disney doesn't 'get' the Muppets brand:
> 
> http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/frank-oz-disney-doesnt-really-understand-the-muppets-brand
> 
> Not a whole lot of meat in the article but I do think Disney doesn't have any idea how to market the Muppets. It's an incredible IP to expand, but I'm not holding my breath unless they bring back another variety show


Totally agree with this. They just don't know who to market to, kids or adults. And when they do market to adults they can't seem to find the right "adult balance. Muppets are a favorite in my house and we own all the old original episodes, which were clearly very adult oriented. I loved The Muppets movie from a few years back but they haven't quite found their niche yet within Disney.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> Though I do have to say this - the "Great moments in history" show at MK is EXACTLY what the muppets should be doing and it hits the Muppet nail on the Muppet head.



Agreed -- exactly.


----------



## MommaBerd

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Frozen: The Broadway Musical officially opens on Broadway tonight!!!
> 
> The official trailer for the musical was released this morning!



It’s been forever since I’ve seen a Broadway production, but this looks amazing!


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland Paris President Catherine Powell to head Western Parks and Resorts
> 
> https://twitter.com/statuses/976714578380894208


Having emailed both DLP and WDW over Health & Safety concerns/Improvements, only DLP replied, even if it was a simple thanks, we'll consider it, and it was through Catherine Powell. Hopefully, it will reconnect the heads at WDW with the regular day guest who just want to provide feedback 


rteetz said:


> They definitely are higher than normal vehicles. I wonder if the vehicles itself moves at all.


It reminds me of the Escape from Gringotts vehicle, rotate to see certain scenes but each row was at slightly different heights so all could see the scenes


----------



## jlundeen

MommaBerd said:


> It’s been forever since I’ve seen a Broadway production, but this looks amazing!


So if you go to it, would this be the "first time in forever?"  Sorry, couldn't resist....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Woody, Jessie, and Buzz will meet inside Toy Story Land!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Remastered Star Wars soundtracks coming May 4th! 

https://t.co/csW1nH9OvO?amp=1


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Woody, Jessie, and Buzz will meet inside Toy Story Land!


Even if they have statues of the characters in the new land?


----------



## wareagle57

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Even if they have statues of the characters in the new land?



The whole "shrunk down to the size of a toy" thing with TSL has never made sense and really bothers me. If we were shrunk down to the size of a toy, the statues would be the size of the characters we meet in the parks. We aren't shrunk down to the size of a toy. We are the size of an ant.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Even if they have statues of the characters in the new land?


I guess. It was just announced.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> The whole "shrunk down to the size of a toy" thing with TSL has never made sense and really bothers me. If we were shrunk down to the size of a toy, the statues would be the size of the characters we meet in the parks. We aren't shrunk down to the size of a toy. We are the size of an ant.


Pretty much.


----------



## Lee Matthews

wareagle57 said:


> The whole "shrunk down to the size of a toy" thing with TSL has never made sense and really bothers me. If we were shrunk down to the size of a toy, the statues would be the size of the characters we meet in the parks. We aren't shrunk down to the size of a toy. We are the size of an ant.



Which was the idea. I thought we were meant to be the size of the green army men with them being in the land as proper face characters, meaning woody ETC would be the correct size?


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

Any news or rumors when they plan on doing TSL previews? How'd they do it with Pandora?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Yeah - that's why I was thinking it doesn't seem that new since Gringott's does it. I would also think a coaster can't have people spinning while it's going down the track at any speed, it would make everyone sick.



Time Traveler does - not sure I would call it a family coaster though


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> The whole "shrunk down to the size of a toy" thing with TSL has never made sense and really bothers me. If we were shrunk down to the size of a toy, the statues would be the size of the characters we meet in the parks. We aren't shrunk down to the size of a toy. We are the size of an ant.



Supposedly you were to be the size of one of the green army men toys, so smaller than Woody, etc


----------



## BigRed98

It looks like the Dis team got a sneak peek of Toy Story Land based on there twitter post.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Even if they have statues of the characters in the new land?



So @WebmasterJackie just answered this question on Facebook -apparently the statue in the land is Andy’s toy of Jessie whereas the meet and greet is the “Real” - Jessie

So would be like if he had a doll of Cinderella and then you met the realm cinderella


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> So @WebmasterJackie just answered this question on Facebook -apparently the statue in the land is Andy’s toy of Jessie whereas the meet and greet is the “Real” - Jessie
> 
> So would be like if he had a doll of Cinderella and then you met the realm cinderella


Will that be obvious or will parents have to answer questions from kids asking why there are two Woody's, etc? Not saying kids would think that, but I always thought that Disney wouldn't do anything like this for that reason.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Will that be obvious or will parents have to answer questions from kids asking why there are two Woody's, etc? Not saying kids would think that, but I always thought that Disney wouldn't do anything like this for that reason.



I asked if there were more details how it works since the Statue Toy of Jessie is different sized than the “real” toy Jessie and Jackie said they didn’t get into that much detail yet


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> So @WebmasterJackie just answered this question on Facebook -apparently the statue in the land is Andy’s toy of Jessie whereas the meet and greet is the “Real” - Jessie
> 
> So would be like if he had a doll of Cinderella and then you met the realm cinderella



This gets a little confusing. Are Rex and Wheezy Andy’s toys of them or are they the real rex and wheezy? Also Buzz, Woody, Jessie etc are Andy’s toys in the movie that come to life so this whole thing makes zero sense to me but I’m glad people can meet Buzz, Woody and Jessie.


----------



## rteetz

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Any news or rumors when they plan on doing TSL previews? How'd they do it with Pandora?



Nothing yet. We are likely a month away from any preview announcement. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> So @WebmasterJackie just answered this question on Facebook -apparently the statue in the land is Andy’s toy of Jessie whereas the meet and greet is the “Real” - Jessie
> 
> So would be like if he had a doll of Cinderella and then you met the realm cinderella



That seems like quite the confusing storyline.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I think we might be overthinking this a tad...


----------



## jade1

BigRed98 said:


> Also Buzz, Woody, Jessie etc are Andy’s toys in the movie that come to life so this whole thing makes zero sense to me.



Yea that didn't really happen, it was just make believe.

Although no lie-went to clean out a rental locker last year. 

Kids moved out years ago, Tossed a box of 15 year old or older toys, and sure enough the box said "Buss Light Year to the Rescue". Honest true story. It was very shocking actually.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That seems like quite the confusing storyline.


----------



## RunningPrince

Recent video of Shanghai's Toy Story Land - opening April 26, 2018.  Good gauge of progress relative to opening date to compare with HS Toy Story Land progress...


----------



## unbanshee

********** said:


> Yeah - that's why I was thinking it doesn't seem that new since Gringott's does it. I would also think a coaster can't have people spinning while it's going down the track at any speed, it would make everyone sick.



Crush's Coaster at Walt Disney Studios Park spins as it travels. Heck, so does Primeval Whirl


----------



## brave321

I know since it's already been done before so it's not that impressive. However, as someone who doesn't like standard rollercoasters that much, I love Gringotts. I would love to have a coaster like that at WDW and thought GOTG was just going to be another ride I wouldn't go on. It'd be great if it was more like Gringotts imho.  I know there are a lot of people who would disagree though. I know I'm the minority when it comes to rollercoasters lol!


----------



## Lesley Wake

unbanshee said:


> Crush's Coaster at Walt Disney Studios Park spins as it travels. Heck, so does Primeval Whirl


So does Sierra Sidewinder at Knotts Berry Farm (just down the "street" from Disneyland). It actually looks a lot like the assumed Guardians one!


----------



## Farro

I don't know...all these examples look like rides that will make me sick! I was feeling bad about going in 2020 before it opens, now maybe not so much....

Although Primeval Whirl is one of our favorites!


----------



## rteetz

Overheard conversation: “ABC Commisary has fake fancy food.” 

Does anyone else listen to people’s conversations on Disney trips? 

There is not a lot to do in DHS at night when shows are done for the day.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Overheard conversation: “ABC Commisary has fake fancy food.”
> 
> Does anyone else listen to people’s conversations on Disney trips?
> 
> There is not a lot to do in DHS at night when shows are done for the day.


I remember some good threads years ago all about stuff overheard in the parks... we definitely have our favorites... usually someone speaking VERY authoritatively about something they are COMPLETELY wrong about.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I remember some good threads years ago all about stuff overheard in the parks... we definitely have our favorites... usually someone speaking VERY authoritatively about something they are COMPLETELY wrong about.


Yep I love listening to wrong facts about WDW. Yestedrag on the bus someone asked how Space Mountain could still be standing since it’s so old....


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Overheard conversation: “ABC Commisary has fake fancy food.”
> 
> Does anyone else listen to people’s conversations on Disney trips?
> 
> There is not a lot to do in DHS at night when shows are done for the day.



That's what BaseLine Tap House is for!!!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> That's what BaseLine Tap House is for!!!


Well... if only I was a year and 2 months older...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Well... if only I was a year and 2 months older...



So close, but soooooo far away.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Yep I love listening to wrong facts about WDW. Yestedrag on the bus someone asked how Space Mountain could still be standing since it’s so old....


I am guilty of correcting several wrong facts that people have said around me before...


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I am guilty of correcting several wrong facts that people have said around me before...


Sometimes I do sometimes I don’t.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Overheard conversation: “ABC Commisary has fake fancy food.”
> 
> Does anyone else listen to people’s conversations on Disney trips?
> 
> There is not a lot to do in DHS at night when shows are done for the day.


My favorite was watching a group of ladies trying to navigate the boardwalk thinking they were still at Epcot during W&D in October. Not sure how they missed the fact they left the park, but they did. And they were very confused. It was highly entertaining


----------



## shoreward

Capang said:


> My favorite was watching a group of ladies trying to navigate the boardwalk thinking they were still at Epcot during W&D in October. Not sure how they missed the fact they left the park, but they did. And they were very confused. It was highly entertaining


It sounds like they had more wine than dine!


----------



## Capang

shoreward said:


> It sounds like they had more wine than dine!


That's what I initially thought, too, but they actually seemed kind of sober. They were just very, very lost. Very lost.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Sometimes I do sometimes I don’t.


Same. It depends on what was said.


----------



## MommaBerd

jlundeen said:


> So if you go to it, would this be the "first time in forever?"  Sorry, couldn't resist....



LOL! Too funny!


----------



## rteetz

First time seeing Movie Magic tonight. I really enjoyed that. Corporate synergy with Wrinkle in Time being in it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> First time seeing Movie Magic tonight. I really enjoyed that. Corporate synergy with Wrinkle in Time being in it.


Part of me wishes that was the nighttime firework show for DHS even though I really like Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Part of me wishes that was the nighttime firework show for DHS even though I really like Star Wars: A Galactic Spectacular.


I like that they do both.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Overheard conversation: “ABC Commisary has fake fancy food.”.



Oh I love listening to the dumb things people say. I heard at least three other people last trip saying: "We're heading to Epcot to go on Fast Track."  Why does everyone miscall it Fast Track? Is "Test" that hard to remember? I wanted to ask them "DO you have a Test Pass for it?" 

 I mostly resist correcting people when there wrong. It typically either annoys them or really annoys them. However, when I overhead people confused or lost I'll usually help out. I even use Disney Point.

Edit: Oh another favorite from last trip (in February) was the DHS cast member that told me when I was trying to get a picture over the Toy Story construction wall "All they have left is the landscaping."  I just went "Uh huh."


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Oh I love listening to the dumb things people say. I heard at least three other people last trip saying: "We're heading to Epcot to go on Fast Track."  Why does everyone miscall it Fast Track? Is "Test" that hard to remember? I wanted to ask them "DO you have a Test Pass for it?"
> 
> I mostly resist correcting people when there wrong. It typically either annoys them or really annoys them. However, when I overhead people confused or lost I'll usually help out. I even use Disney Point.
> 
> Edit: Oh another favorite from last trip (in February) was the DHS cast member that told me when I was trying to get a picture over the Toy Story construction wall "All they have left is the landscaping."  I just went "Uh huh."


Fast Track is definitely a big one. I’ve heard that several times.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> Overheard conversation: “ABC Commisary has fake fancy food.”
> 
> Does anyone else listen to people’s conversations on Disney trips?
> 
> There is not a lot to do in DHS at night when shows are done for the day.



All the time.  We have a running list of funny comments we've overheard.   The winner so far is a cast member telling a woman sitting in a chair ment to block off a protein spill...

"Mam this is vomit..."


----------



## rteetz

I’m kind of surprised how low to the ground the gondola towers are. I thought they’d be taller.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I’m kind of surprised how low to the ground the gondola towers are. I thought they’d be taller.


I guess I could ask this on the dedicated thread and I honestly can't remember but has it been found out approximately how far off the ground the gondolas will run?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I guess I could ask this on the dedicated thread and I honestly can't remember but has it been found out approximately how far off the ground the gondolas will run?


Not sure. The one near DHS put up today is close to the station so it’s probably lower for that reason.


----------



## Redarrow5150

Well at least Disney didn't produce the movies of 50 Shades of Grey. Awful and they still have to make another.



mikepizzo said:


> Right, but you said that the Pirates movie being bad hasn't stopped Disney from making them, and I agree...because the quality of a movie has nothing to do with the decision to make more.
> 
> That's why there are 5 Transformers movies.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Redarrow5150 said:


> Well at least Disney didn't produce the movies of 50 Shades of Grey. Awful and they still have to make another.


Funny you think of 50 Shades..I know exactly why they continued with the movies....

But I think there are plenty of other examples of multiple movies made that probably shouldn't have including the more rare times where it's not considered a box office success and they still made a sequel. 

People go to movies for a variety of reasons and sometimes overall plot takes a backseat, sometimes you're in it because the visual effects are hailed, sometimes it's because you really like an actor/actress or the character they play irrespective of the plot, sometimes you hope the movie is good and it turns out to be completely awful (for example Independence Day--I'm going to ignore the travesty of the recent sequel and hope they never make a third one as they did quite a disservice IMO to the first one that I really enjoyed), etc.


----------



## Redarrow5150

They continued because they were so convinced by the books success they contracted for three movies.



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Funny you think of 50 Shades..I know exactly why they continued with the movies....
> 
> But I think there are plenty of other examples of multiple movies made that probably shouldn't have including the more rare times where it's not considered a box office success and they still made a sequel.
> 
> People go to movies for a variety of reasons and sometimes overall plot takes a backseat, sometimes you're in it because the visual effects are hailed, sometimes it's because you really like an actor/actress or the character they play irrespective of the plot, sometimes you hope the movie is good and it turns out to be completely awful (for example Independence Day--I'm going to ignore the travesty of the recent sequel and hope they never make a third one as they did quite a disservice IMO to the first one that I really enjoyed), etc.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Redarrow5150 said:


> They continued because they were so convinced by the books success they contracted for three movies.


Yes but they still made money especially when you consider their budgets were $40mil for the 1st one and $55mil for the other two. 

I don't think anyone, especially the main target audience of women, went into 50shades, especially if they had read the books, was expecting an awesome amazing plot either though. They went to the movies for an entirely different reason.


----------



## rteetz

Can we move on from 50 shades of grey please


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Can we move on from 50 shades of grey please


Of course


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I remember some good threads years ago all about stuff overheard in the parks... we definitely have our favorites... usually someone speaking VERY authoritatively about something they are COMPLETELY wrong about.



My favorite are the people that get there and realize they had no idea the scope of WDW 

“Honey, did you know there at 4 theme parks?!?!?”


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> My favorite are the people that get there and realize they had no idea the scope of WDW
> 
> “Honey, did you know there at 4 theme parks?!?!?”



My husband was like this...we got to Disney and took DME to WL. We passed under the welcome arch and I was like hey we are at WDW. And he goes so where's the castle and our resort. He was a bit flabbergasted that it took us as long as it did to get to WL, and we still couldn't really see the castle (although that's more due to strategic line of sight). The size of WDW amazed him. He'd only ever been to Disneyland, so big difference.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New entertainment coming to Germany 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...d-durch-coming-to-epcots-germany-pavilion.htm


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Gaston’s Tavern now serving sandwiches.


----------



## jlundeen

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Gaston’s Tavern now serving sandwiches.


They had this menu when we were there a couple weeks ago.   The fruit cheese plate is pretty good!  It's a QS for those on a dining plan.


----------



## BigRed98

jlundeen said:


> They had this menu when we were there a couple weeks ago.   The fruit cheese plate is pretty good!



I feel like this menu constantly changes, it’s hard to keep up.


----------



## amalone1013

Not overheard at the parks, but last summer DH had a coworker who was so excited (and determined) to go to Pandora on her trip to Universal.... Hollywood.


----------



## mikepizzo

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Gaston’s Tavern now serving sandwiches.



I'm still holding out hope that one day the Pork Shank comes back...a man can dream.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I’m kind of surprised how low to the ground the gondola towers are. I thought they’d be taller.



I always thought they would keep them as low as feasable. They have to be above any vehicles and such, but I guess I always assumed they would put the wires about 30 feet above the ground to keep it mostly below the treeline. 

What's going to be really weird is the few months before they open when everything is in place but no-one is riding yet, seeing all those cars moving around empty.


----------



## fatmanatee

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Gaston’s Tavern now serving sandwiches.


By far my favorite WDW restaurant aesthetically but they got rid of the pork shanks? Boo. It's kind of useless without some enormous chunk of meat on the menu.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris and Pandora Jewelry announce partnership

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/pandora-and-disneyland-paris-announced-strategic-alliance/


----------



## rteetz

Last day at WDW and spending most of it in my favorite park, Animal Kingdom. Some parts of it I can’t believe are inside a theme park.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Last day at WDW and spending most of it in my favorite park, Animal Kingdom. Some parts of it I can’t believe are inside a theme park.


Have fun!  I hope you're getting the same beautiful weather we're having here today.


----------



## dac7265

rteetz said:


> Last day at WDW and spending most of it in my favorite park, Animal Kingdom. Some parts of it I can’t believe are inside a theme park.


Enjoy!!!


----------



## Bay Max

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Gaston’s Tavern now serving sandwiches.



Why can't they bring back the pork shank?!??!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ember-28/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0322180328180003C

Sleepy hollow event is back and on sale now.

Tickets surprisingly didn't go up but there is a new dessert party option.


----------



## DISnewjersey

amalone1013 said:


> Not overheard at the parks, but last summer DH had a coworker who was so excited (and determined) to go to Pandora on her trip to Universal.... Hollywood.



One of my coworkers started to book a trip to Disney to see Star Wars Land. Thankfully they talked to me because they just saw the concept art and assumed it was opened already.


----------



## skier_pete

DISnewjersey said:


> One of my coworkers started to book a trip to Disney to see Star Wars Land. Thankfully they talked to me because they just saw the concept art and assumed it was opened already.



THAT would've been a disappointing trip!


----------



## rteetz

Highly recommend the free tours at Rafikis Planet Watch. If you love animals and Disney behind the scenes they are great!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

rteetz said:


> Highly recommend the free tours at Rafikis Planet Watch. If you love animals and Disney behind the scenes they are great!


 how do you find out when they are?


----------



## rteetz

MommyinHonduras said:


> how do you find out when they are?


They are every hour on the 45. I was on the first tour of the day at 10:45.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Minnie Van airport service expanded to all deluxe guests. 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/minnie-va...ts-airport-service-expands-yacht-beach-2-2-3/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie Van airport service expanded to all deluxe guests.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/minnie-va...ts-airport-service-expands-yacht-beach-2-2-3/



OK - It's been said before - but why the heck would you pay $150 for a ride to the airport. I just looked for laughs and I can book a limo with Mears for $105 to the airport from AKL. Is this a "I have so much money I can do stupid things" service?


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> OK - It's been said before - but why the heck would you pay $150 for a ride to the airport. I just looked for laughs and I can book a limo with Mears for $105 to the airport from AKL. Is this a "I have so much money I can do stupid things" service?


People apparently are using it. The biggest reason I think people are is the “trust” in Disney.


----------



## amcc

mikepizzo said:


> I'm still holding out hope that one day the Pork Shank comes back...a man can dream.


Wait, what???  It’s gone?  That was one of the best “meals” around.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Disneyland's Redd Rockett's Pizza Port will become Pizza Planet from Toy Story.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> OK - It's been said before - but why the heck would you pay $150 for a ride to the airport. I just looked for laughs and I can book a limo with Mears for $105 to the airport from AKL. Is this a "I have so much money I can do stupid things" service?


I agree it's a trust thing and I think it's also seen as a convenience thing. No need to venture out to someone else and arrange things. If you're on Disney property you may see it as just as easy to let Disney (especially if you've used their monorails, their buses, their ferry, their boats on your trip) handle you. You may or may not even look for other ways to get to the airport if you'd rather just let Disney handle it so you may not even know that you get get alternative transportation for a lot lower.

*Would I do it? Nope, we'd have a rental car and we look at things from a money standpoint most times.


----------



## Fantasia79

jlundeen said:


> This is what I'd like to research for next year....is there a site or sites I can check out that lists large school or sports groups or events scheduled for wdw trips?  I know this is a favorite destination for HS bands, team competition events etc but how can I find out when?



https://www.disneyyouth.com/programs/performing-arts/

This has everything they run for performing arts.  If you click on individual events, some of them run year round, others show specific dates.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> OK - It's been said before - but why the heck would you pay $150 for a ride to the airport.


Absolutely how I feel about it!



rteetz said:


> People apparently are using it. The biggest reason I think people are is the “trust” in Disney.


But I agree with this as the reason. Disney brand = trust for many people. 

To this point... we've been talking about going on an African safari at some point when the kids are older.  I'd consider Adventures by Disney even at their nutty prices because I trust them on issues of safety, etc.  Imagine what it would do to their brand if something horrific happened to someone on one of those trips, right?!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Absolutely how I feel about it!
> 
> 
> But I agree with this as the reason. Disney brand = trust for many people.
> 
> To this point... we've been talking about going on an African safari at some point when the kids are older.  I'd consider Adventures by Disney even at their nutty prices because I trust them on issues of safety, etc.  Imagine what it would do to their brand if something horrific happened to someone on one of those trips, right?!


Yep. ABD is crazy expensive but I’ve never heard anything bad about one of those trips. They always sound incredible.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Yep. ABD is crazy expensive but I’ve never heard anything bad about one of those trips. They always sound incredible.


Yup!  Dying to do one of the safaris or Galapagos trips at some point... ...


----------



## JARNJ3

rteetz said:


> Fast Track is definitely a big one. I’ve heard that several times.



Kinda helps that they don't "test" anything in it any more........


----------



## HuskieJohn

********** said:


> OK - It's been said before - but why the heck would you pay $150 for a ride to the airport. I just looked for laughs and I can book a limo with Mears for $105 to the airport from AKL. Is this a "I have so much money I can do stupid things" service?



With the reviews I have read on Mears, I would never consider using them.  Mears is the main non-disney "name" that typically comes up in a search so unless you are good at and have time to search/research you quickly think that the $45 more for the private Disney transportation is not bad...and if you are willing to spend the $105 over taking the included ME bus then the $45 likely doesn't mean much.


----------



## rteetz

JARNJ3 said:


> Kinda helps that they don't "test" anything in it any more........


Well you are testing your sim car design.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Yep. ABD is crazy expensive but I’ve never heard anything bad about one of those trips. They always sound incredible.


If $ wasn't an issue or concern I'd be very tempted to do it. The marketing ads they do make it look very neat.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> If $ wasn't an issue or concern I'd be very tempted to do it. The marketing ads they do make it look very neat.


The big ABD I want to do is CA Backstage Magic. Just not in my budget yet.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
135,000 more tickets released this morning for Frozen: The Broadway Musical. The show is now running through March, 2019. I have a feeling this show will be around for a LONG time.


----------



## JARNJ3

rteetz said:


> Well you are testing your sim car design.


Too funny.  In my mind - that's a fake thing - how do I know which car really would win?  I totally discount it - let the kids build it - my only input is the color - "yankees blue"   - and half the time it doesn't work right......  

But yes - there's a test - I stand corrected


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

JARNJ3 said:


> Kinda helps that they don't "test" anything in it any more........


Actually you're still testing. You're still testing a vehicle just like the crash test dummies of the older version were testing a vehicle, the difference is you designed the vehicle you are testing.

The tests are on capability, efficiency, responsiveness, and power for the newer version. Now the older version was more centered on how cars, at that time, were tested since it used different road materials you drive on and environment differences with heat,cold, etc.

Now I prefer the theming of the older version. I enjoyed the video they had (even as corny as it was), the feel, the specific tests, etc but I do like that you get to design something in the newer version.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> The big ABD I want to do is CA Backstage Magic. Just not in my budget yet.


Me too!


----------



## gberg

rteetz said:


> The big ABD I want to do is CA Backstage Magic. Just not in my budget yet.


I've done it twice and highly recommend it!   I plan on doing it again in the next few years too!


----------



## mikepizzo

amcc said:


> Wait, what???  It’s gone?  That was one of the best “meals” around.



I know :\

It's been gone since Nov. 2015.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> Yep. ABD is crazy expensive but I’ve never heard anything bad about one of those trips. They always sound incredible.


Another case where people need to realize the difference between cost and value.  Been on 7 ABD's and always felt they were worth it.


----------



## WhoDat09

On my last trip, there was a guy literally pushing through the line to enter the park because he had a "VIP entry pass to the Avatar ride." This was in the line to enter Hollywood Studios.


----------



## Keels

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> To this point... we've been talking about going on an African safari at some point when the kids are older. I'd consider Adventures by Disney even at their nutty prices because I trust them on issues of safety, etc. Imagine what it would do to their brand if something horrific happened to someone on one of those trips, right?!



The itineraries are really great, and I appreciate that they make every effort to be an organic, immersive experience and that your Disney guides are supported by knowledgable local guides. And the fact that you have one Disney employee assigned to just your family for the sole purpose of photo documentation of the whole vacation is a pretty easy way to justify the cost for one of these once-in-a-lifetime type trips.


----------



## PxyShan

********** said:


> OK - It's been said before - but why the heck would you pay $150 for a ride to the airport. I just looked for laughs and I can book a limo with Mears for $105 to the airport from AKL. Is this a "I have so much money I can do stupid things" service?



Two words: Car Seats. Knowing Disney Mini Vans have good quality car seats, paired with being on your own schedule, makes this price more in line than risking Mears/taxi car seats - especially if you're paranoid and anxious travelers like my husband and me or you have a very early or very late flight. Though it's still about $20-25 more than I would be willing to spend, so maybe my argument just fell apart anyway...


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> The big ABD I want to do is CA Backstage Magic. Just not in my budget yet.



Worth it! Price point isn't nearly what a lot of their other trips are though! Only $3000 versus a lot of ABD are $7000-$10000 per person.

You gotta keep getting in good with Pete on those DIS podcasts and get him to invite you along on one as part of his "crew".


----------



## danikoski

PxyShan said:


> Two words: Car Seats. Knowing Disney Mini Vans have good quality car seats, paired with being on your own schedule, makes this price more in line than risking Mears/taxi car seats - especially if you're paranoid and anxious travelers like my husband and me or you have a very early or very late flight. Though it's still about $20-25 more than I would be willing to spend, so maybe my argument just fell apart anyway...



Yep, this. This is why we'd potentially use it...maybe...the price is still hard to swallow...


----------



## Redcon1

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Disneyland's Redd Rockett's Pizza Port will become Pizza Planet from Toy Story.



Shame Redd Rockett's has gone downhill. It was our go-to quick service at DL when it first opened through our last visit in 2011. My wife and I enjoyed sharing a Caesar salad and a very good Chicken Fusilli dish. Also, it was one of the few places at the time in DL where you could refill your soft drinks for free.

Changing it to Pizza Planet does not give me much hope there'll be any drastic improvement.


----------



## jade1

JARNJ3 said:


> Too funny.  In my mind - that's a fake thing - how do I know which car really would win?  I totally discount it



Well yea its fake overall, but your design score is the same after the ride as each car designed. So you know who will win before the ride.

Challenge is to design the highest score.


----------



## skier_pete

Keels said:


> The itineraries are really great, and I appreciate that they make every effort to be an organic, immersive experience and that your Disney guides are supported by knowledgable local guides. And the fact that you have one Disney employee assigned to just your family for the sole purpose of photo documentation of the whole vacation is a pretty easy way to justify the cost for one of these once-in-a-lifetime type trips.



Honestly, we did the ABD Backstage magic, and knowing all those things, I STILL can't justify the double to triple price that Disney charges for ABD versus traveling on my own. Especially since quite honestly I love the adventure of traveling on my own.


----------



## BigRed98

Redcon1 said:


> Shame Redd Rockett's has gone downhill. It was our go-to quick service at DL when it first opened through our last visit in 2011. My wife and I enjoyed sharing a Caesar salad and a very good Chicken Fusilli dish. Also, it was one of the few places at the time in DL where you could refill your soft drinks for free.
> 
> Changing it to Pizza Planet does not give me much hope there'll be any drastic improvement.


It’s just an overlay similar to Pinocchio’s changing to red rose tavern. The food is probably going to be similar but the decor will change to a pizza planet theme.


----------



## skier_pete

jade1 said:


> Well yea its fake overall, but your design score is the same after the ride as each car designed. So you know who will win before the ride.



What actual testing were you doing in Test Track 1.0 - none! Now at least you are having the fun of designing the car. Before it was just "we're putting you through the paces".  Mostly I prefer 2.0 to 1.0, I only miss the little fake-out in the pre-show video where they preview them putting you through a test crash and anyone that hasn't ridden before laughs nervously.


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> What actual testing were you doing in Test Track 1.0 - none! Now at least you are having the fun of designing the car. Before it was just "we're putting you through the paces".  Mostly I prefer 2.0 to 1.0, I only miss the little fake-out in the pre-show video where they preview them putting you through a test crash and anyone that hasn't ridden before laughs nervously.



Yep we enjoy trying to create the highest score during the design.

Trick is to not look at your other party design scores so its a surprise during the ride and at the end.


----------



## jlundeen

For us, a multi age group of crazy ladies, we couldn't care less about real design, we just went with what looked cool... but then we saw the jet packs and plasma engines...  we were miserable at fuel efficiency and cornering, but our sparkly purple car did win the speed category...  ha ha ha


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> You gotta keep getting in good with Pete on those DIS podcasts and get him to invite you along on one as part of his "crew".


That would be great. Their trips always seem amazing.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Gaston’s Tavern now serving sandwiches.



Happy to see the warm cinnamon roll still there - that thing can feed a family of four! The sandwiches look pretty good...


----------



## rteetz

TheFloatingBear said:


> Happy to see the warm cinnamon roll still there - that thing can feed a family of four! The sandwiches look pretty good...


Um... I ate one myself...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheFloatingBear said:


> Happy to see the warm cinnamon roll still there - that thing can feed a family of four! The sandwiches look pretty good...





rteetz said:


> Um... I ate one myself...



I treat myself to one of those as a meal on running trips!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> Um... I ate one myself...



Nice job! I said it _can,_ not that one _shouldn't_ proudly enjoy one in it's entirety! I'm going to give it a shot in April...although the sandwiches are throwing me off because they really do look good...


----------



## TheFloatingBear

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I treat myself to one of those as a meal on running trips!



Definitely earned warm and gooey goodness on a running trip!


----------



## jlundeen

TheFloatingBear said:


> Definitely earned warm and gooey goodness on a running trip!



From what I remember, the sandwiches are not as big as they look in the photo....  If I remember correctly, they were more like the small Subway size...


----------



## TheFloatingBear

jlundeen said:


> From what I remember, the sandwiches are not as big as they look in the photo....  If I remember correctly, they were more like the small Subway size...



Even better - then I'll have room for the cinnamon roll!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Gaston’s Tavern now serving sandwiches.


EasyWDW did a review of them a little while ago: https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/magic-kingdom-menu-updates-and-reviews/


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Um... I ate one myself...


you're a growing boy!  LOL!!


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> you're a growing boy!  LOL!!


I need to go on a diet after this trip.


----------



## rteetz

I’m leaving at the right time. It’s crazy busy at MK today.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I’m leaving at the right time. It’s crazy busy at MK today.



Tomorrow starts Easter break - prepare for 10 out of 10!


----------



## jknezek

Well this isn't pretty. Just one person, but geez what a blasting of Broadway's Frozen...

https://www.forbes.com/sites/halrubenstein/2018/03/23/frozen-broadway-musical-review/#1a67248071d8


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> So @WebmasterJackie just answered this question on Facebook -apparently the statue in the land is Andy’s toy of Jessie whereas the meet and greet is the “Real” - Jessie
> 
> So would be like if he had a doll of Cinderella and then you met the realm cinderella


But Andy's "toy of Jessie"_* is*_ the "real" Jessie...


----------



## skier_pete

jknezek said:


> Well this isn't pretty. Just one person, but geez what a blasting of Broadway's Frozen...
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/halrubenstein/2018/03/23/frozen-broadway-musical-review/#1a67248071d8



Most telling about that is the person appears to be a big fan of the original (and the Anaheim version).


----------



## OKW Lover

********** said:


> Honestly, we did the ABD Backstage magic, and knowing all those things, I STILL can't justify the double to triple price that Disney charges for ABD versus traveling on my own. Especially since quite honestly I love the adventure of traveling on my own.


How much does it cost you to get into the Jim Henson Studios on your own?  How about Disney Imagineering?  Mickey's of Glendale?  The Walt Disney Studios?


----------



## goingthedistance

jknezek said:


> Well this isn't pretty. Just one person, but geez what a blasting of Broadway's Frozen...
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/halrubenstein/2018/03/23/frozen-broadway-musical-review/#1a67248071d8



He's overly brutal with his review.  I saw it twice in preview/development in Denver including the very first show open to the public.  I really enjoyed it as did my family.  I don't think Frozen will have any problems selling tickets even with reviews like this one.


----------



## beer dave

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Gaston’s Tavern now serving sandwiches.


Still miss the pork shank--- my wife would get a hot dog from caseys with a ton of sauerkraut---- for me to eat with my pork shank at gastons.....


----------



## rteetz

Dreading going back to the cold but it is what it is. I’ll be back in November for Wine and Dine. Excited to give that a try. I really had a great trip and I hope you guys enjoyed following my “live” updates. I plan on doing a trip report for a more in depth review of what I did.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Dreading going back to the cold but it is what it is. I’ll be back in November for Wine and Dine. Excited to give that a try. I really had a great trip and I hope you guys enjoyed following my “live” updates. I plan on doing a trip report for a more in depth review of what I did.



Hope you had a good time! You'll be returning just in time for more snow  Lousy Smarch weather.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Hope you had a good time! You'll be returning just in time for more snow  Lousy Smarch weather.


Luckily it’s not supposed to snow where I live but it will be much colder than Florida.


----------



## Hoodie

rteetz said:


> Dreading going back to the cold but it is what it is. I’ll be back in November for Wine and Dine. Excited to give that a try. I really had a great trip and I hope you guys enjoyed following my “live” updates. I plan on doing a trip report for a more in depth review of what I did.


We're heading for F&W at the same time!  Have you never gone?


----------



## rteetz

Hoodie said:


> We're heading for F&W at the same time!  Have you never gone?


Never been!


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> Luckily it’s not supposed to snow where I live but it will be much colder than Florida.


Here is your first-hand report:
Yes, it's cold here, so tonight might be a shock to your system.  But the snow tonight/tomorrow will be around 100+ miles to the south.  You should be glad to know that it hits the low 50s the beginning of next week.

Thanks for sharing your trip with everyone and for all of the news!  Hope you have a good flight.


----------



## rteetz

shoreward said:


> Here is your first-hand report:
> Yes, it's cold here, so tonight might be a shock to your system.  But the snow tonight/tomorrow will be around 100+ miles to the south.  You should be glad to know that it hits the low 50s the beginning of next week.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your trip with everyone and for all of the news!  Hope you have a good flight.


Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
DCA and Star Wars 

http://micechat.com/187726-dca-news-and-photo-update-its-tough-to-be-a-super-hero/


----------



## DizDaD7

rteetz said:


> Um... I ate one myself...





TheFloatingBear said:


> Happy to see the warm cinnamon roll still there - that thing can feed a family of four! The sandwiches look pretty good...



They're HUGE....I had a blowout on RT4, and was able to use one of those as a fill in to get me to the next rest stop..LOL


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

jknezek said:


> Well this isn't pretty. Just one person, but geez what a blasting of Broadway's Frozen...
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/halrubenstein/2018/03/23/frozen-broadway-musical-review/#1a67248071d8


Whenever I see a review like that, I always think the person went in knowing exactly what they were going to say. Broadway is always expensive to attend. I will still give this show a try, but I probably won’t be able to see it unless it does a U.S. Tour.


----------



## skier_pete

OKW Lover said:


> How much does it cost you to get into the Jim Henson Studios on your own?  How about Disney Imagineering?  Mickey's of Glendale?  The Walt Disney Studios?


E
No not the ABD BSM trip. I said that was super worth it I would recommend it to any Disney fan! I just don't feel the other ones are. You do get to do some exclusive things as well, but I just don't see them worth justifying the added expense. My sister and brother-and-law do ABDs every year, but they can afford it. I can't.


----------



## soniam

I don't know if I see the value for us in most of the US or the European ABD trips. We feel very comfortable in Europe, even with our son. I have thought an African safari or China would be good with ABD. The new Japanese tour doesn't really appeal to me, but I am not very intimidated by traveling to Japan. I do need to restudy my Japanese language books from college before we go, which I think we will do in 2022. I would love to do the Backstage Magic Tour though. I think there's a lot of value in that one.


----------



## adam.adbe

https://shop.lego.com/en-US/TRON-Legacy-21314?CMP=SOC-TW-Tron-Announcement&p=21314

I managed to resist the castle, but the daughter is getting this, whether she wants it or no.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> I’m leaving at the right time. It’s crazy busy at MK today.



Tonight was crazy.  We waited 40 mins for POTC at 1015!  “We want the rum!” Is not as catchy as we want the redhead....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Worth it! Price point isn't nearly what a lot of their other trips are though! Only $3000 versus a lot of ABD are $7000-$10000 per person.
> 
> You gotta keep getting in good with Pete on those DIS podcasts and get him to invite you along on one as part of his "crew".



Seriously - where better to get inside scoop on “News and Rumors” than AT Disney Imagineering?!?!?!


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seriously - where better to get inside scoop on “News and Rumors” than AT Disney Imagineering?!?!?!



They were pretty good at blocking us from seeing anything new during the tour - and believe me I tried!!! I was quizzing those imagineers on everything from fixing the Yeti to what they were doing with Star Wars (this was just after Disney bought Lucasfilm).  Definitely they keep a tight lid on these things. Not that it wasn't incredible.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

I don't know if anyone has posted about the documentary "Muppet Guys Talking" before, but Frank Oz was on CBS Saturday Morning talking about it this morning. I'm a big Muppet fan so I'm sure I will be downloading it...at the end he talks a bit about the relationship between Disney and the Muppets... 

https://www.cbsnews.com/video/puppeteer-frank-oz-talks-new-documentary-legacy-of-jim-henson/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
There is a talk happening Wednesday about graphics being used in the Falcon attraction in Galaxy’s Edge.

https://2018gputechconf.smarteventscloud.com/connect/sessionDetail.ww?SESSION_ID=152912


----------



## soniam

adam.adbe said:


> https://shop.lego.com/en-US/TRON-Legacy-21314?CMP=SOC-TW-Tron-Announcement&p=21314
> 
> I managed to resist the castle, but the daughter is getting this, whether she wants it or no.



I saw that. It looks pretty cool. Too many cool Lego sets, not enough time



dlavender said:


> Tonight was crazy.  We waited 40 mins for POTC at 1015!  “We want the rum!” Is not as catchy as we want the redhead....



Sounds like you might need the run with a wait like that.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> There is a talk happening Wednesday about graphics being used in the Falcon attraction in Galaxy’s Edge.
> 
> https://2018gputechconf.smarteventscloud.com/connect/sessionDetail.ww?SESSION_ID=152912



I should have switched to the GPU group at work. Maybe I could have finagled a trip to this.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fairytale fireworks cruise extended through June 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...arkling-dessert-cruise-extended-through-june/


----------



## crazy4wdw

The next Star Wars novel, Star Wars Thrawn: Alliances, will feature the planet Batuu.  Batuu is the planet which is being created for Star Wars Galaxy's Edge. 

https://screenrant.com/star-wars-galaxys-edge-batuu-thrawn/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Winter Summerland Miniature Golf to Have Extended Hours During Easter Holiday


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheFloatingBear said:


> I don't know if anyone has posted about the documentary "Muppet Guys Talking" before, but Frank Oz was on CBS Saturday Morning talking about it this morning. I'm a big Muppet fan so I'm sure I will be downloading it...at the end he talks a bit about the relationship between Disney and the Muppets...
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/video/puppeteer-frank-oz-talks-new-documentary-legacy-of-jim-henson/



I saw this last year at South by Southwest. Frank oz was on hand to introduce it and it's a fantastic documentary. It sounds like you're already sold on it but I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some of the new Tomorrowland painting has been completed

https://twitter.com/showcasewishes/status/977658743554039808?s=21


----------



## TheFloatingBear

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I saw this last year at South by Southwest. Frank oz was on hand to introduce it and it's a fantastic documentary. It sounds like you're already sold on it but I can't recommend it enough.



That's so cool that you got to see Frank Oz in person! I'm definitely sold but great to hear how much you enjoyed it. I would have been tempted to buy the "Special Offer" but it was already closed when I got to the website! It was interesting to hear him talk today on that news show about their collaborative process (fostered by Jim Henson) and how it relates to the structure at Disney.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Inside The Design Of Disney World's New 'Toy Story'-Themed Land


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheFloatingBear said:


> That's so cool that you got to see Frank Oz in person! I'm definitely sold but great to hear how much you enjoyed it. I would have been tempted to buy the "Special Offer" but it was already closed when I got to the website! It was interesting to hear him talk today on that news show about their collaborative process (fostered by Jim Henson) and how it relates to the structure at Disney.



He was an incredibly dynamic speaker. I did debate the special offer, I do get certain celebrity autographs, but part of the reason I'm willing to pay for the autograph is the chance to meet the celebrity and talk for a minute or two (I go to comic con type things and will sometimes get the autographs there). So really I like to pay more for that brief moment of speaking than for the autograph itself, if that makes sense. If I could have met Frank Oz and got the autograph in person, I definitely would have done it.

The documentary is very informal, they got a few of the people together in a room and filmed it and they just talked and talked and shared so many great stories and talked a lot about Jim Henson. I laughed a lot while watching.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

crazy4wdw said:


> Inside The Design Of Disney World's New 'Toy Story'-Themed Land



That's interesting, they talk about multi-generational. So that probably means they're going to have some older toys and maybe some newer ones.

The article also says you go through tunnels on the Slinky Dog coaster. I wonder if there are going to be screens in the tunnels like on the re-imagined California Screamin in DCA.

Speaking of the backstage ABD trip...we actually got to go into Disney Imagineer's VR facility that is mentioned in this article, the Dish. They showed us the ride through of Radiator Springs Racers then lets us explore WDW's Hub and Castle from Above. If you stood in the center of the room you could physically walk around that area, we all got a turn. I took a nice little leap off the castle.

I'm still not sure the whole Green Army man scale will be understood by most guests.

So you are a toy, but a much smaller toy than most of the others.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's interesting, they talk about multi-generational. So that probably means they're going to have some older toys and maybe some newer ones.
> 
> The article also says you go through tunnels on the Slinky Dog coaster. I wonder if there are going to be screens in the tunnels like on the re-imagined California Screamin in DCA.
> 
> Speaking of the backstage ABD trip...we actually got to go into Disney Imagineer's VR facility that is mentioned in this article, the Dish. They showed us the ride through of Radiator Springs Racers then lets us explore WDW's Hub and Castle from Above. If you stood in the center of the room you could physically walk around that area, we all got a turn. I took a nice little leap off the castle.
> 
> I'm still not sure the whole Green Army man scale will be understood by most guests.
> 
> So you are a toy, but a much smaller toy than most of the others.


You only go through one small tunnel. I wouldn’t think there would be screens in it.


----------



## Brocktoon

adam.adbe said:


> https://shop.lego.com/en-US/TRON-Legacy-21314?CMP=SOC-TW-Tron-Announcement&p=21314
> 
> I managed to resist the castle, but the daughter is getting this, whether she wants it or no.



I already have this set pre-ordered ... dare I actually update my avatar??!!



crazy4wdw said:


> The next Star Wars novel, Star Wars Thrawn: Alliances, will feature the planet Batuu.  Batuu is the planet which is being created for Star Wars Galaxy's Edge.
> 
> https://screenrant.com/star-wars-galaxys-edge-batuu-thrawn/



I know it's all about cross promotion, but it's still very cool that Batuu is being mentioned in a Zahn novel.  For the folks that may not know, Timothy Zahn wrote the official continuation of the Star Wars trilogy way back before the prequels ... he created the Thrawn trilogy when there was no hope of any more movies.  Those stories are no longer canon, but Admiral Thrawn was brought back to official canon in Star Wars 'Rebels'.  Zahn has now been writing official canon novels for Thrawn's history in the current Star Wars continuity.

Thrawn is such a great character so it's a bit if a geek moment to hear Batuu/Thrawn/Zahn together!


----------



## camenae

TheMaxRebo said:


> In Dinoland as part of the Donald dance party thing for the summer



Is that Dinoland party just for the summer or will it be sticking around? Disney's site didn't specify. Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

camenae said:


> Is that Dinoland party just for the summer or will it be sticking around? Disney's site didn't specify. Thanks!



Not sure - it is advertised as part of their summer offerings/special events so I wouldn’t count on it sticking around but if it is popular I guess it is possible


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Garner Holt is moving into a larger space 

https://www.redlandsdailyfacts.com/...headquarters-from-san-bernardino-to-redlands/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Royal Caribbean's Symphony of the Seas has been delivered!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...een-delivered-to-royal-caribbean-cruise-line/


----------



## crazy4wdw

********** said:


> They were pretty good at blocking us from seeing anything new during the tour - and believe me I tried!!! I was quizzing those imagineers on everything from fixing the Yeti to what they were doing with Star Wars (this was just after Disney bought Lucasfilm).  Definitely they keep a tight lid on these things. Not that it wasn't incredible.


Just wondering if you saw the original Epcot Center model?  I always wondered if that model was saved and was stored somewhere at WDI.


----------



## soniam

crazy4wdw said:


> Just wondering if you saw the original Epcot Center model?  I always wondered if that model was saved and was stored somewhere at WDI.



Part of the original model, about 1/3, is displayed in the Peoplemover at Magic Kingdom. No other part of that model exists anymore. Not sure if this is the EPCOT model to which you are referring, or if there is a different one that more resembles what Epcot became. The model in the Peoplemover is Walt's vision.


----------



## dlavender

We passed by a cast member protest “march” on our way into the Disney springs resort area off 535.  The best sign by far was “I don’t get paid in Magic”. There were probably only about 100 cast members in the march.


----------



## umichigan10

JARNJ3 said:


> Kinda helps that they don't "test" anything in it any more........





rteetz said:


> Well you are testing your sim car design.


My opinion on new test track has been good idea, poor execution. I kinda prefer the old one if I’m honest


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

crazy4wdw said:


> Just wondering if you saw the original Epcot Center model?  I always wondered if that model was saved and was stored somewhere at WDI.



Not the poster who you asked, but I took the tour also and we did not see it.


----------



## Joben

rteetz said:


> Dreading going back to the cold but it is what it is. I’ll be back in November for Wine and Dine. Excited to give that a try. I really had a great trip and I hope you guys enjoyed following my “live” updates. I plan on doing a trip report for a more in depth review of what I did.



We will be running the challenge, hope we get a chance to see you. Are you going to be old enough to drink at F&W yet?


----------



## rteetz

Joben said:


> We will be running the challenge, hope we get a chance to see you. Are you going to be old enough to drink at F&W yet?


Nope... about 6 months too early.


----------



## Joben

rteetz said:


> Nope... about 6 months too early.



Just have to do it again then.


----------



## crazy4wdw

soniam said:


> Part of the original model, about 1/3, is displayed in the Peoplemover at Magic Kingdom. No other part of that model exists anymore. Not sure if this is the EPCOT model to which you are referring, or if there is a different one that more resembles what Epcot became. The model in the Peoplemover is Walt's vision.


I was referring the model which was developed in the late 1970's or early 1980's which was used to actually build the park.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Pizza Ponte Now Serving Breakfast Daily at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   New Merchandise Cart Opens at Disney's Transportation and Ticket Center


----------



## rteetz

For those interested I did start a trip report for my most recent trip. 

Are people always like this? - A Solo Adventure Spring Break 2018


----------



## rteetz

Road construction update from 3/19/18


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's Winter Summerland Miniature Golf to Have Extended Hours During Easter Holiday



Wonder what happens if the monorails are down after HAE is over...


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Wonder what happens if the monorails are down after HAE is over...


I'm confused. You quoted about mini golf hours but then are talking about the monorails.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I'm confused. You quoted about mini golf hours but then are talking about the monorails.



Ooops. It was supposed to be a reply to the Ferry Boat HAE Dessert Party.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Black Panther is the highest grossing super hero film of all time domestically 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...hero-film-of-all-time-in-domestic-box-office/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Photo Update: Eggs and Epic Rain


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

PHOTOS: Latest Progress on Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort, Skyliner, and New Riviera Hotel


----------



## skier_pete

crazy4wdw said:


> Just wondering if you saw the original Epcot Center model?  I always wondered if that model was saved and was stored somewhere at WDI.



No they didn't show us that. I don't know that it's spoilers now because I'm not certain they show you the same things, but 



Spoiler: Spoilers on WDI tour in 2013



we got to see original haunted mansion stretching room artwork and the original Peter Ellenshaw painting from Walt's presentations, got to go in the DISH same as @OhioStateBuckeye described and the saw a bunch of maquettes and also got to meet Lucky the Dinosaur.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

United Kingdom Pavilion Holding an Easter Egg Hunt and More Festivities on April 1


----------



## BigRed98

********** said:


> No they didn't show us that. I don't know that it's spoilers now because I'm not certain they show you the same things, but
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoilers on WDI tour in 2013
> 
> 
> 
> we got to see original haunted mansion stretching room artwork and the original Peter Ellenshaw painting from Walt's presentations, got to go in the DISH same as @OhioStateBuckeye described and the saw a bunch of maquettes and also got to meet Lucky the Dinosaur.



I’m jealous.


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Fairytale fireworks cruise extended through June
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...arkling-dessert-cruise-extended-through-june/




I have not seen Dis thread on the Ferrytale Dessert Cruise is this something worth doing solo?


----------



## rteetz

Lsdolphin said:


> I have not seen Dis thread on the Ferrytale Dessert Cruise is this something worth doing solo?


I think it depends on what you are looking for. If you don't mind not seeing the projections on the castle well it could be worth it.


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> I think it depends on what you are looking for. If you don't mind not seeing the projections on the castle well it could be worth it.




Well don't care about the projections saw them at HEA Plaza view dessert party which was wonderful but it's such a mess leaving park after Fireworks.  We will be at Poly so thought I could just walk back and forth from the Ferry. But of course there is a nice view of the fireworks right from the Poly...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D23 Expo 2019 dates announced! August 23-25, 2019

https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-dates/

Well this hurts... I was hoping they would stay in July.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Chef Art Smith's Homecomin' Releases New Menu


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Chef Art Smith's Homecomin' Releases New Menu


I guess I ordered off the new menu but I didn't notice anything different.


----------



## RunningPrince

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> D23 Expo 2019 dates announced! August 23-25, 2019
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-dates/
> 
> Well this hurts... I was hoping they would stay in July.



I'd expect Disneyland's Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge to open Labor Day weekend and the push of D23 to August allows attendees exclusive access the weekend prior similar to what they had for D23 attendees to preview Fantasmic! 2.0 in 2017...thoughts?


----------



## rteetz

RunningPrince said:


> I'd expect Disneyland's Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge to open Labor Day weekend and the push of D23 to August allows attendees exclusive access the weekend prior similar to what they had for D23 attendees to preview Fantasmic! 2.0 in 2017...thoughts?


I think Star Wars will open earlier than Labor Day.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> D23 Expo 2019 dates announced! August 23-25, 2019
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-dates/
> 
> Well this hurts... I was hoping they would stay in July.


Can’t wait!!!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Can’t wait!!!


I am kind of upset as now I likely can't go. Maybe 2021 I guess.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> I am kind of upset as now I likely can't go. Maybe 2021 I guess.



I'm upset to, i don't think I can go either because my college classes will probably start that week.


----------



## Tigger's ally

BigRed98 said:


> I'm upset to, i don't think I can go either because my college classes will probably start that week.



I am quoting a frat brother I know, but "they never teach anything at all the first week so skip it".


----------



## BigRed98

Tigger's ally said:


> I am quoting a frat brother I know, but "they never teach anything at all the first week so skip it".



It's very tempting but my parents would kill me.


----------



## RunningPrince

rteetz said:


> I think Star Wars will open earlier than Labor Day.



It could - as a comparison, Cars Land broke ground on July 8, 2009 and opened on June 15, 2012 (I was there opening day) so just under 3 years.  Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge broke ground on April 14, 2016 so using a similar timeline would place it around Memorial Day 2019 however the amount of rock work is 2X so it may take a bit longer...


----------



## dina444444

RunningPrince said:


> It could - as a comparison, Cars Land broke ground on July 8, 2009 and opened on June 15, 2012 (I was there opening day) so just under 3 years.  Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge broke ground on April 14, 2016 so using a similar timeline would place it around Memorial Day 2019 however the amount of rock work is 2X so it may take a bit longer...


They are hauling on the rock work. I go almost weekly and it’s insane how quickly the progress is moving.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland Photo Update from this weekend thanks to @dina444444


----------



## rteetz




----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> D23 Expo 2019 dates announced! August 23-25, 2019
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-dates/
> 
> Well this hurts... I was hoping they would stay in July.



Me too. I can probably still go, but we were planning a family vacation around it. DS will most likely be back in school the weekdays before this At least they gave us a big heads up.


----------



## Mr. Mysto

soniam said:


> Part of the original model, about 1/3, is displayed in the Peoplemover at Magic Kingdom. No other part of that model exists anymore. Not sure if this is the EPCOT model to which you are referring, or if there is a different one that more resembles what Epcot became. The model in the Peoplemover is Walt's vision.



All the models they've been making need to be displayed on the peoplemover. OTOH the ride would probably be TOO popular.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Food for Galactic Nights

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...nced-for-star-wars-galactic-nights-on-may-27/


----------



## FinnsMom7

Not sure this is "news" worthy but is the Move It Shake It party/parade leaving MK? It isn't on the schedule past next weekend and I was curious.


----------



## Capang

FinnsMom7 said:


> Not sure this is "news" worthy but is the Move It Shake It party/parade leaving MK? It isn't on the schedule past next weekend and I was curious.


Please oh please oh please oh please let this be true!


----------



## SureAsLiz

FinnsMom7 said:


> Not sure this is "news" worthy but is the Move It Shake It party/parade leaving MK? It isn't on the schedule past next weekend and I was curious.



The schedule just hasn't been updated. Most entertainment schedules aren't posted more than 2 weeks out


----------



## FinnsMom7

SureAsLiz said:


> The schedule just hasn't been updated. Most entertainment schedules aren't posted more than 2 weeks out


I thought maybe that was it but all the other stuff was so didn't know, thanks!


----------



## SureAsLiz

FinnsMom7 said:


> I thought maybe that was it but all the other stuff was so didn't know, thanks!



Generally only the ~major items will be posted more than 2 weeks out.
Mickey's Royal Friendship Faire, Trolley Show, Jack Sparrow tutorial, Dapper Dans, March of the First Order - those all are posted close in.

Most of the extra entertainment is scheduled around the big things, so if you are going on a day that parade/fireworks are at the same time as today, then the extras should all be at the same time as today (with exceptions for refurbs/special events/etc)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> D23 Expo 2019 dates announced! August 23-25, 2019
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-dates/
> 
> Well this hurts... I was hoping they would stay in July.


My kids’ new school starts after Labor Day so we could actually do this... ... not sure I want to be there around the insanity of SWGE being so new plus D23.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> D23 Expo 2019 dates announced! August 23-25, 2019
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-dates/
> 
> Well this hurts... I was hoping they would stay in July.


Wonder how much the sorcerer's package will be for next year?  I think it was $2000 for the last expo and those tickets were gone in seconds.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> D23 Expo 2019 dates announced! August 23-25, 2019
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-dates/
> 
> Well this hurts... I was hoping they would stay in July.



Yeah, while not an impossible date, we were looking at taking on an exchange student next year - we would likely be unable to go this close to the start of the school year. Will have to talk to DW. We were really waffling on it lately, mostly because of the SW:GE crowds, whether we really would enjoy waiting in all the lines and the heat. This new date doesn't increase our chances...



RunningPrince said:


> I'd expect Disneyland's Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge to open Labor Day weekend and the push of D23 to August allows attendees exclusive access the weekend prior similar to what they had for D23 attendees to preview Fantasmic! 2.0 in 2017...thoughts?



All indications are that SW:GE is opening in Disneyland probably around May/June, and the DHS version is about six months behind likely to open for Nov/Dec. I doubt that the reason is that they want to have D23 right before the opening.

More likely it's the exact opposite - they want to move D23 out of the way of the madness they are expecting during the summer. Anaheim school summer break runs until August 8th.  Los Angeles open around August 13th. Most of the country (except the Northeast) will be back to school by August 23rd, so they are likely thinking that family trips will be over to Anaheim and crowds will be more back to a "normal" level so they can handle the influx that will be caused by D23. (There's a good chance that most D23 guests also go to the parks around that time.)


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> D23 Expo 2019 dates announced! August 23-25, 2019
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-dates/
> 
> Well this hurts... I was hoping they would stay in July.



What kind of announcements are people expecting from this one? Maybe about Epcot - Future World updates?


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Yeah, while not an impossible date, we were looking at taking on an exchange student next year - we would likely be unable to go this close to the start of the school year. Will have to talk to DW. We were really waffling on it lately, mostly because of the SW:GE crowds, whether we really would enjoy waiting in all the lines and the heat. This new date doesn't increase our chances...


Its not impossible for me either but I coach high school football and we are into our season at that point. My school doesn't start until the following week.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> What kind of announcements are people expecting from this one? Maybe about Epcot - Future World updates?


Way too early to tell. Its over a year away.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Way too early to tell. Its over a year away.



Well sure, but I figured there'd be at least some speculation...


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Well sure, but I figured there'd be at least some speculation...


Its hard to speculate until much closer as many things will be announced before than. D23 Expo announcements change up until weeks before. Many sources were certain we would get a Brazil announcement and then we didn't.


----------



## mcd2745

Difficult not to assume that any WDW related announcements would be focused mostly on Epcot.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> No they didn't show us that. I don't know that it's spoilers now because I'm not certain they show you the same things, but
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoilers on WDI tour in 2013
> 
> 
> 
> we got to see original haunted mansion stretching room artwork and the original Peter Ellenshaw painting from Walt's presentations, got to go in the DISH same as @OhioStateBuckeye described and the saw a bunch of maquettes and also got to meet Lucky the Dinosaur.



We saw...



Spoiler: ABD Backstage Magic Spoilers



The dish. Lucky, he picked me to get an autograph which I have framed up on the wall, the Ellenshaw, the snow white statues from Disneyland (the originals).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Giraffe Gold Mouse Ear Headband Available at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wilderness Lodge Reunion Station Reservations Begin April 4 for Vacation Club Members


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Club 33 Logo Installed at Catwalk Bar, Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Millennial Pink Minnie Mouse Ears and Spirit Jerseys Coming This April


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wine Bar George to Host Weekly and Monthly Tasting Events for Disney Vacation Club Members


----------



## skier_pete

Farro said:


> What kind of announcements are people expecting from this one? Maybe about Epcot - Future World updates?



Likely we will get some WDW 50th announcements of some sort. Considering the next D23 beyond this one will be 2021, which is the 50th, I would think that and Epcot will be what we will get, more details on Marvel in Anaheim as well. More details about the new hotel in California. Probably some more DLP expansion details.


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Chef Art Smith's Homecomin' Releases New Menu


I mostly see that the cocktail I liked in September is back, it wasn't there in January


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
YouTube prankster arrested outside of MK.


----------



## rteetz

Tokyo's 35th celebration has begun!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Rehearsals for New UP!-Themed Show Begin at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My kids’ new school starts after Labor Day so we could actually do this... ... not sure I want to be there around the insanity of SWGE being so new plus D23.



I was thinking that the only way we would do it is to do a VIP tour specifically for SWGE. Oh well. Maybe we'll stay at one of the actual Disneyland hotels for our trip this summer, instead of the HoJo. I don't think we will be doing our family trip there in 2019 without the D23 Expo. I'll just wait and see the Space Madness at WDW later in 2020 or 2021.


----------



## rteetz

Images from last week

Flights of Wonder theater

 

 

Club 33 in Adventureland 

 

Tomorrowland work

 

 

 

 

Wolfgang Puck

 

Jaleo

 

NBA Experience


----------



## rteetz

Wine Bar George 



Gondola at DHS



 

Toy Story Land

 

DHS parking lot


----------



## rteetz

SSE Evacuation

 

 

 

Space Mountain with lights on

 

 

 

 

 

 

Tron way back there


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> SSE Evacuation


I was on the ride last year, when it suddenly stopped.  The recording kept playing over and over again about a temporary interruption.  After awhile, we started moving, again, but in reverse - all the way back to the beginning.  It was very strange.

Your experience seemed much more exciting!


----------



## rteetz

shoreward said:


> I was on the ride last year, when it suddenly stopped.  The recording kept playing over and over again about a temporary interruption.  After awhile, we started moving, again, but in reverse - all the way back to the beginning.  It was very strange.
> 
> Your experience seemed much more exciting!


It was rather boring for the 20+ minutes we were sitting there


----------



## jade1

Always great to see recent pics, thanks for taking the time to take and post rteetz. 

Some cool ride pics to.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> I don't think we will be doing our family trip there in 2019 without the D23 Expo. I'll just wait and see the Space Madness at WDW later in 2020 or 2021.


Yeah... I was debating D23 expo but don’t think we’ll do it. With a WDW SWGE late 2019 open, we’ll probably do WDW summer 2020.


----------



## Patricksp

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> YouTube prankster arrested outside of MK.



Yes went overboard, but his Camera Equipment and according to him 2 grand in cash was in the case.


----------



## Chef Louis

Patricksp said:


> Yes went overboard, but his Camera Equipment and according to him 2 grand in cash was in the case.


Maybe don't break the law.


----------



## crazy4wdw

*‘Jungle Cruise’ Taps British Comedian Jack Whitehall to Star With Dwayne Johnson *


----------



## danikoski

Chef Louis said:


> Maybe don't break the law.



From what I gather from the article, he initially didn't break the law. His camera case was taken by another guest in bag check, and he started filming at the security check. That's against Disney policy, and it sounds like he was asked to leave because of that and became belligerent to security. When he wouldn't leave because he wanted his camera case back, officers were called and then he got in trouble and broke the law by resisting arrest. It wasn't until then, and not leaving MK when asked, that he actually broke a law. Until then it was just Disney policy he was in violation of.
Not condoning his actions, but I would have been upset too about loosing my camera case and money. But I would have been inclined to listen to security when they said to go to guest services.
He alleges that this was some sort of scam. Maybe it is, maybe it isn't. But it is a good reminder that even in the Disney bubble, theft can happen and to keep track of your belongings.


----------



## mikepizzo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> YouTube prankster arrested outside of MK.





			
				TheFan said:
			
		

> We were planning one of the most epic videos that no one has ever ever done or attempted at Disney World.



Jason Ethier was arrested in part due to suspicion of trespassing.  So his buddy jumps on stream and tells everyone that they were planning to make a video for a channel that posts trespassing videos...hmmmmm.

Also, I remember Disney saying that certain types of cameras were not allowed on in the parks without a media pass (or something like that).  Am I remembering something incorrectly or is that still the case?  Not saying this guy had a camera that would fall into that category (although $2000 worth of equipment is quite a bit).


----------



## mikepizzo

danikoski said:


> From what I gather from the article, he initially didn't break the law. His camera case was taken by another guest in bag check, and he started filming at the security check. That's against Disney policy, and it sounds like he was asked to leave because of that and became belligerent to security. When he wouldn't leave because he wanted his camera case back, officers were called and then he got in trouble and broke the law by resisting arrest. It wasn't until then, and not leaving MK when asked, that he actually broke a law. Until then it was just Disney policy he was in violation of.
> Not condoning his actions, but I would have been upset too about loosing my camera case and money. But I would have been inclined to listen to security when they said to go to guest services.
> He alleges that this was some sort of scam. Maybe it is, maybe it isn't. But it is a good reminder that even in the Disney bubble, theft can happen and to keep track of your belongings.



Tinfoil hat time!  Disney knew he was coming and Disney security took his equipment so he couldn't film.  (I think that's what TheFam's video was saying, but honestly, I didn't watch the whole thing because I don't have 20+ minutes of listening to someone rant (except Pete of course).

EDIT:  I started jumping around the video that this guy gets honked at because he ends up in the bus drop off circle (or whatever you call it).  He keeps saying, "I don't know where to go guys."  C'mon man...just follow the sidewalk...I find stuff like this 50% pathetic, 45% annoying, and 5% hilarious.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Wine Bar George to Host Weekly and Monthly Tasting Events for Disney Vacation Club Members



Yeesssss!!  This looks incredible


----------



## danikoski

mikepizzo said:


> Tinfoil hat time!  Disney knew he was coming and Disney security took his equipment so he couldn't film.  (I think that's what TheFam's video was saying, but honestly, I didn't watch the whole thing because I don't have 20+ minutes of listening to someone rant (except Pete of course).



Interesting...I was just going off the article. I don't watch a lot of vloggers. Not my thing.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Captain Marvel production has begun

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/marvels-captain-marvel-has-officially-begun-production/


----------



## MommaBerd

danikoski said:


> From what I gather from the article, he initially didn't break the law. His camera case was taken by another guest in bag check, and he started filming at the security check.



At first, I was going to suggest that maybe he had even planted someone to take his bag to create some drama, but then I read @mikepizzo’s theory...



mikepizzo said:


> Tinfoil hat time!  Disney knew he was coming and Disney security took his equipment so he couldn't film.  (I think that's what TheFam's video was saying, but honestly, I didn't watch the whole thing because I don't have 20+ minutes of listening to someone rant



Even if Disney didn’t know he was coming, I’m sure he was on their BOLO list...


----------



## rteetz

Disney is really playing into this wall thing. The walls of DVC.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-locales/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0322180328180014C


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Disney is really playing into this wall thing. The walls of DVC.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-locales/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0322180328180014C


So now that the adults so to speak know does that mean it is not cool anymore?


----------



## mikepizzo

danikoski said:


> Interesting...I was just going off the article. I don't watch a lot of vloggers. Not my thing.





MommaBerd said:


> At first, I was going to suggest that maybe he had even planted someone to take his bag to create some drama, but then I read @mikepizzo’s theory...
> 
> 
> 
> Even if Disney didn’t know he was coming, I’m sure he was on their BOLO list...



Let me start off by saying this is all complete speculation...ok, with that out of the way...

I took a look at the ImJayStations youtube account.  It seems like most of his videos are him playing with Ouija boards, or staying overnight in an abandoned "haunted" location.  Since he's into the clickbait paranormal, and they were thinking of doing an "epic" video...and it happened at Magic Kingdom...here's my theory.

They were planning on staying in the park after closing, getting into the Haunted Mansion, and playing with a Ouija board, or trying to prove there were real ghosts in the Haunted Mansion, or some other nonsense.

Funny thing is that there is already video of a couple of people in Haunted Mansion after close, and running from security.  I wasn't able to find anything from a quick google search at work, but I've seen it before.  I will edit this post when/if I find the old clip.

Just my theory...seems like it would fit the content that seems to be on his channel already.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> Disney is really playing into this wall thing. The walls of DVC.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-locales/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0322180328180014C



I don’t get it


----------



## Roxyfire

Fantasia79 said:


> I don’t get it



I didn't at first either, it's just seems like a nice backdrop. One of the more annoying things about taking pictures in such a busy place like MK is that people are all over the background of your photo. Maybe this is to give your pictures something nice then I can see why it's popular. Especially for a quick pose of some kind. Maybe it'll be uncool enough that now oldies like me can use it! Sometimes kids these days do have good ideas...


----------



## rteetz

A little Rumor Round Up for your morning

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-march-2018/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Disney is really playing into this wall thing. The walls of DVC.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-locales/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0322180328180014C



It feels like Disney is for some reason trying to make this "something" when it isn't really something. 



Fantasia79 said:


> I don’t get it



I REALLY don't get it. I mean, I get why you would want to take a picture in front of a pleasant backdrop, but a wall? I would MUCH rather have Spaceship Earth or the Boardwalk area in my background than a wall. Part of the point of taking vacation pictures is taking pictures of something unique to your travel. "Here's me in front of a pretty wall?" Nope. 



Capang said:


> So now that the adults so to speak know does that mean it is not cool anymore?



Cool? C'mon pictures in front of walls are never "cool". They can be trendy - but never cool.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Cool? C'mon pictures in front of walls are never "cool". They can be trendy - but never cool.


I think that’s just it. It’s a trendy thing people do right now.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> I think that’s just it. It’s a trendy thing people do right now.


Well, while we were there a few weeks ago, the purple wall path from Main Street through TT to Tomorrowland was jammed with people trying to get photos without strangers in them....  created quite a bottleneck since the photographer has to back up almost to the other side of the walkway to get a full shot...  And as always, many folks were polite and waited, but some just crashed right through, accidently or on purpose.  It was a mess.


----------



## SaharanTea

********** said:


> It feels like Disney is for some reason trying to make this "something" when it isn't really something.
> 
> I REALLY don't get it. I mean, I get why you would want to take a picture in front of a pleasant backdrop, but a wall? I would MUCH rather have Spaceship Earth or the Boardwalk area in my background than a wall. Part of the point of taking vacation pictures is taking pictures of something unique to your travel. "Here's me in front of a pretty wall?" Nope.
> 
> Cool? C'mon pictures in front of walls are never "cool". They can be trendy - but never cool.




I could say something about the psychology of making the person being the sole subject of the picture.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like the major media event for Toy Story Land is June 28th.


----------



## jlundeen

jlundeen said:


> Well, while we were there a few weeks ago, the purple wall path from Main Street through TT to Tomorrowland was jammed with people trying to get photos without strangers in them....  created quite a bottleneck since the photographer has to back up almost to the other side of the walkway to get a full shot...  And as always, many folks were polite and waited, but some just crashed right through, accidently or on purpose.  It was a mess.


(Moderators, please delete if this is inappropriate...I'm not trying to break any rules here...)

And speaking of photographs...  We witnessed the weirdest photoshoot at AK I think I've ever seen.  An adult female guest dressed in cute little girl make up, dress, lacy socks, and mary jane shoes, posed for probably 20 or more shots in front of the PhotoPass guy.  At first I thought she was trying to get cheap "head shots" for whatever, but after waiting for probably 5 or more minutes for her to gyrate and pose, and the photographer continuing to snap photos,  it almost became a bit more like "adult" photos...if you get my drift..  

Are there any rules as to how many (and how odd) photos the PP people take?  There was quite a line up, and from the look on many faces in the line, I wasn't the only one embarrassed by this.


----------



## skier_pete

SaharanTea said:


> I could say something about the psychology of making the person being the sole subject of the picture.



I had a friend in college who would share their family vacation photos and literally every photo they took had one of them in the photo. They went to an airshow and all the pictures of the planes flying had the tiny plane in the background with family members in the foreground. Same thing grand canyon or whatever - no panoramic vistas or beautiful architecture, just 100s and 100s of photos of themselves. 

I think today people are much more narcissistic because of social media, and want picture after picture of themselves that they can share with their friends. So yeah, this could definitely be a big reason behind it. But it makes me really worry for the decline of society that people spend thousands of dollars on a vacation and then wait in a long line for pictures in front of a purple wall.


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> I had a friend in college who would share their family vacation photos and literally every photo they took had one of them in the photo. They went to an airshow and all the pictures of the planes flying had the tiny plane in the background with family members in the foreground. Same thing grand canyon or whatever - no panoramic vistas or beautiful architecture, just 100s and 100s of photos of themselves.
> 
> I think today people are much more narcissistic because of social media, and want picture after picture of themselves that they can share with their friends. So yeah, this could definitely be a big reason behind it. But it makes me really worry for the decline of society that people spend thousands of dollars on a vacation and then wait in a long line for pictures in front of a purple wall.



I definitely get what you're saying, so many people posting selfies constantly. On the flip side of that, I have very few nice pictures of myself since I'm always the one taking the pictures. So one of the big reasons why I like that APs come with photo pass/memory maker (whatever) is that I can actually have a vacation picture with me in it. And it's not some poorly aimed selfie. We do get a lot of pictures with the castle or spaceship earth in the background. But my mother just wants one nice picture with no one else in the background. So I feel like this might accomplish that goal. I think for some of us, it's a little corny to be stuck in front of the nicest door or wall in the house and have a picture taken once or twice a year. But now it's probably less common so it all swings back around. What was once lame is a good idea again.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

********** said:


> I had a friend in college who would share their family vacation photos and literally every photo they took had one of them in the photo. They went to an airshow and all the pictures of the planes flying had the tiny plane in the background with family members in the foreground. Same thing grand canyon or whatever - no panoramic vistas or beautiful architecture, just 100s and 100s of photos of themselves.
> 
> I think today people are much more narcissistic because of social media, and want picture after picture of themselves that they can share with their friends. So yeah, this could definitely be a big reason behind it. But it makes me really worry for the decline of society that people spend thousands of dollars on a vacation and then wait in a long line for pictures in front of a purple wall.



For what it’s worth, at least in California, the wall photos are trendy amongst APs so it’s not as though people are spending their precious vacation time on this (I don’t think). A lot of the vloggers/instagram crowd use those photos to showcase their own designs of Disney merchandise (attire, accessories, etc.) which makes sense because the “wall” signals they’re at Disney without anything else distracting from their outfits. People are into buying local. So instead of buying shirts from Disney, they’ll support the local Disney fans/entrepreneurs. Just like the woman whose backpack Pete talked about some weeks ago. 

Granted, a lot of people are just doing it to take a fun, trendy photo. I see nothing weird/wrong with it and am kinda amused at the reaction it’s getting on the boards. We are all the people who, when coworkers/friends hear us talk about yet another Disney trip, think “I don’t get it”. Just my two cents.


----------



## Candlelady

jlundeen said:


> Well, while we were there a few weeks ago, the purple wall path from Main Street through TT to Tomorrowland was jammed with people trying to get photos without strangers in them....  created quite a bottleneck since the photographer has to back up almost to the other side of the walkway to get a full shot...  And as always, many folks were polite and waited, but some just crashed right through, accidently or on purpose.  It was a mess.



I will walk around if it's possible, but if not, I'll wait a few seconds.  If they can't take the photo in a few seconds...I'm in it!
I for one do not think it rude to walk through on the walkway no matter who is getting their picture taken.  I know everyone wants photos without anyone else in them, but it's not reasonable to assume that's going to happen in a crowded park.  To me, it's rude to expect people to wait while you get the perfect photo with the crowds.  And if Disney is stationing Photopass right in the walkway, that's on them.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> A little Rumor Round Up for your morning
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-march-2018/


So by Epcot nighttime spectacular this means an IllumiNations replacement? Or did I misunderstand that? 

Hadn't even considered how many bathrooms for Star Wars but 3 seems adequate. As far as the capacity is there a ride at WDW that is comparable to the 1,750 listed to give me a better idea? I know it was mentioned it was higher than FOP but not as high as POtC or HM.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> So by Epcot nighttime spectacular this means an IllumiNations replacement? Or did I misunderstand that?
> 
> Hadn't even considered how many bathrooms for Star Wars but 3 seems adequate. As far as the capacity is there a ride at WDW that is comparable to the 1,750 listed to give me a better idea? I know it was mentioned it was higher than FOP but not as high as POtC or HM.


Yes an Illuminations replacement.

Space Mountain is around 2000.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Yes an Illuminations replacement.


Ok I know that's been the rumor and expectation for a while just wanted to make sure I was thinking correctly.



rteetz said:


> Space Mountain is around 2000.


Ah ok that helps in terms of perspective. Thanks


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> A little Rumor Round Up for your morning
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-march-2018/



Any word on when Cosmic Ray's is supposed to be done with its expansion? I feel like it's been under construction for a while now.


----------



## rteetz

SJMajor67 said:


> Any word on when Cosmic Ray's is supposed to be done with its expansion? I feel like it's been under construction for a while now.


It’s being done in phases. I don’t know of a specific end date.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland After Dark tickets on sale now for AP holders 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...or-may-3rd/amp/#click=https://t.co/sxCzKCWWKa


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Paddlefish hosting lobster and wine event 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...s-to-host-lobster-wine-dinner-event-april-25/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the bar at the top of the new Aventura hotel at universal 

https://goo.gl/hcmrke


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the bar at the top of the new Aventura hotel at universal
> 
> https://goo.gl/hcmrke


That seems like it would be a really cool view.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheFloatingBear said:


> That's so cool that you got to see Frank Oz in person! I'm definitely sold but great to hear how much you enjoyed it. I would have been tempted to buy the "Special Offer" but it was already closed when I got to the website! It was interesting to hear him talk today on that news show about their collaborative process (fostered by Jim Henson) and how it relates to the structure at Disney.



The offer is back up for the next 24 hours.


----------



## piglet1979

Fantasia79 said:


> I don’t get it



I don't get it either.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I am very excited about a Mary Poppins dark ride. Possibly even more excited than for the guardians coaster.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am very excited about a Mary Poppins dark ride. Possibly even more excited than for the guardians coaster.


If the guardians coaster spins too much I'm out on being able to ride it, though my husband will be fine. 

A Mary Poppins dark ride, especially if it was similar to the type of ride that Alice in Wonderland is (which based on YouTube looks to be fine by me) would be fine for me but my husband would probably find it more boring....but I'll drag him on it anyways


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the TSMM new exit 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photos-toy-story-mania-third-track-side-exit-takes-shape/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New exhibition coming to the American adventure 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...epcot-american-adventure-gallery-this-summer/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New food coming to MK

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/03/enchanting-new-eats-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New food coming to MK
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/03/enchanting-new-eats-at-magic-kingdom-park/



The BOG desserts are cute, but don't really look signature level to me.
Also, someone needs to spell-check - calling Jiminy Cricket "everyone’s favorite *Conscious*".


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> If the guardians coaster spins too much I'm out on being able to ride it, though my husband will be fine.
> 
> A Mary Poppins dark ride, especially if it was similar to the type of ride that Alice in Wonderland is (which based on YouTube looks to be fine by me) would be fine for me but my husband would probably find it more boring....but I'll drag him on it anyways



I'm curious about how much the Guardians coaster will spin, as well. If it's just turning the cars to a particular focal point, that's great. If it's spinning like primeval whirl, that won't bother me too much - but my coaster-loving dad would not be able to ride, and he and I LOVE riding coasters together.


----------



## Goofy2015

Is it just me or does it seem like a ton of work needs to be done for Toy Story Land to be complete before June 30th.


----------



## rteetz

Goofy2015 said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like a ton of work needs to be done for Toy Story Land to be complete before June 30th.


Slinky is in pretty good shape. Aliens not as much.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The offer is back up for the next 24 hours.



Thanks for the head's up! That would be a big splurge - and I can see what you mean about not getting the autograph in person - but Grover is one of my personal heroes and it sounds really interesting! Hmmmm...


----------



## Goofy2015

rteetz said:


> Slinky is in pretty good shape. Aliens not as much.



Yea, the rides look like they are good shape. It is all the theming.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Another Look: ‘Together Forever – A Pixar Nighttime Spectacular’ at Disneyland Park Premiering April 13 During Pixar Fest


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s Easter Brings the Start of Tokyo Disney Resort 35th ‘Happiest Celebration’


----------



## shoreward

If purchasing tickets online from Disney, note the following message from them:



> March 27, 2018
> For Guests Using Google Chrome: Please upgrade your browser to the latest version to purchase tickets.


----------



## Phicinfan

DisneyPrincess1984 said:


> I'm curious about how much the Guardians coaster will spin, as well. If it's just turning the cars to a particular focal point, that's great. If it's spinning like primeval whirl, that won't bother me too much - but my coaster-loving dad would not be able to ride, and he and I LOVE riding coasters together.


I am pretty sure insider Martin at WDWMagic.com has said it won't free spin like primeval whirl.


----------



## vacationer1954

********** said:


> I had a friend in college who would share their family vacation photos and literally every photo they took had one of them in the photo. They went to an airshow and all the pictures of the planes flying had the tiny plane in the background with family members in the foreground. Same thing grand canyon or whatever - no panoramic vistas or beautiful architecture, just 100s and 100s of photos of themselves.
> 
> I think today people are much more narcissistic because of social media, and want picture after picture of themselves that they can share with their friends.


I don't see it that way at all. By including family members in every photo, they are making every one of those photos special and unique - completely irreplaceable.

I wish we did that. As generic as the photos I take are, given that we rarely if ever include ourselves in them, if I really wanted to I could scour the Internet after the trip and gather up a hundred current photos of what we did and saw, taken by people who have better camera equipment and better photography skills. As I'm typing this I realize that I really should do that.

Sure there is a little advantage knowing that I took the photos I took, but as far as I'm concerned that would be far outweighed by the higher quality of the photos that I could download from the Internet. A few years from now, I probably would even forget which ones I took and which ones were other people's photos.

But my point is that the way I really want to do it is the way those people you're referring to do it: Using my camera to take photos that no one else could ever have taken, because they place me and my family right where we had some wonderful experience. I don't care to remember what Splash Mountain looked like as much as I want to remember how much fun my family had riding it.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

vacationer1954 said:


> I don't see it that way at all. By including family members in every photo, they are making every one of those photos special and unique - completely irreplaceable.
> 
> I wish we did that. As generic as the photos I take are, given that we rarely if ever include ourselves in them, if I really wanted to I could scour the Internet after the trip and gather up a hundred current photos of what we did and saw, taken by people who have better camera equipment and better photography skills. As I'm typing this I realize that I really should do that.
> 
> Sure there is a little advantage knowing that I took the photos I took, but as far as I'm concerned that would be far outweighed by the higher quality of the photos that I could download from the Internet. A few years from now, I probably would even forget which ones I took and which ones were other people's photos.
> 
> But my point is that the way I really want to do it is the way those people you're referring to do it: Using my camera to take photos that no one else could ever have taken, because they place me and my family right where we had some wonderful experience. I don't care to remember what Splash Mountain looked like as much as I want to remember how much fun my family had riding it.


There is truth to what you say but you would also have to review copyright requirements if you were to take a photo off the internet. It's not as easy as saying "ohhh I like that photo let's print it out and put a frame on it".

A photo you take..is your photo and that, depending on the person, can add to their overall experience and memory. My avatar is from my honeymoon back in 2013. I remember it clear as day sitting on the beach with my husband next to me after rain had passed in St. Lucia. We were sipping rum punch listening to the waves and looking out at the beautiful ocean while planning on where we wanted to go to dinner that night at our resort or at one of the other two Sandals resorts on the island. Neither my husband nor I are in that photo but I've got a strong memory attached to it. I'm sure time will fade part of the details but I will always remember we took this beautiful (to us at least) photo on our honeymoon and I'm guessing that at least some of the memories from our honeymoon will flood back even after many years have past.

I take a lot of scenery and object photos and then some of selfies (because if it's just my husband and I that's what usually happens) and then we get some photos every now and then with us as a whole group or if it's just us not as a selfie it does require other people taking the photo (sorry I'm not a fan of selfie sticks). Now I don't agree it's narcissistic but that's my opinion but nor would I want a gadzillion photos of my husband and I. I want some for sure but I don't want them all.


----------



## skier_pete

I didnt want to imply taking some pictures of yourself is narcissistic, but if all you do is take pictures of yourself, then yes this is. We take a mix, I try to take some species of our family in the parks or on rides. (Last trip for my Splash Mountain ride photo I took a selfie on the drop, so the photopass photo was of me taking a selfie.) That said,  dont want to be in ALL my photos. When I take photos of the castle during the fireworks, I want shots of that, not a shot of my big fat head in front of the castle washing out the fireworks.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Several Downtown Disney Businesses to Close by June 30th to Make Way for New Hotel


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DHS Club 33 to open very soon and perks revealed

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/pricing-b...y-world-first-location-expected-to-open-soon/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DHS Club 33 to open very soon and perks revealed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/pricing-b...y-world-first-location-expected-to-open-soon/



If you can ignore the buy-in, and plan on using all tickets/tours provided, you actually come out ahead! If only, if only


----------



## skier_pete

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> If you can ignore the buy-in, and plan on using all tickets/tours provided, you actually come out ahead! If only, if only



Right. I don't think you join that for the value.

Thought I have to say - I think it's very unlikely they have any issue "selling out" Club 33. This isn't much different than joining a high end country club...and there's plenty of people that do that. 

I wonder if they will have corporate memberships like in DLR.


----------



## Keels

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Several Downtown Disney Businesses to Close by June 30th to Make Way for New Hotel



UGH. I would spend a lot of time at ESPN Zone as a break in the middle of the day. 
That's really going to make the walk to Disneyland Hotel inconvenient ...



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DHS Club 33 to open very soon and perks revealed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/pricing-b...y-world-first-location-expected-to-open-soon/



If only they'd give me free overnight parking at the resorts, then I'd consider it.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> If only they'd give me free overnight parking at the resorts, then I'd consider it.


Lol, I wonder where they think these people are staying.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Lol, I wonder where they think these people are staying.



The capping of APs at children at the age of 26 is interesting. 26-34 is the beginning of the most disposable, DINK income so you think they'd want to encourage that age group to visit and spend as much as possible ...


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Keels said:


> The capping of APs at children at the age of 26 is interesting. 26-34 is the beginning of the most disposable, DINK income so you think they'd want to encourage that age group to visit and spend as much as possible ...



Exactly! Time for them to buy their own membership...


----------



## Joben




----------



## MommaBerd

Keels said:


> If only they'd give me free overnight parking at the resorts, then I'd consider it.



 Someone should email their complaints and when they get the call back, say exactly this to the CM.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 SeaWorld's Seven Seas Food Festival Extended Through April 29


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate Spring with Morimoto Asia’s Sakura Festival at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Working On A “Disneyland Grad Nite” Movie


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disney’s Boardwalk Resort Adds Lobby Snack Bar


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DHS Club 33 to open very soon and perks revealed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/pricing-b...y-world-first-location-expected-to-open-soon/


Interesting that membership includes Premier AP's (both coasts) but no mention of access to the DL Club 33 or DCA 1901.


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> New exhibition coming to the American adventure
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...epcot-american-adventure-gallery-this-summer/



I wish Disney did more of these types of exhibits.  In fact, I think Disney's Animal Kingdom would be a prime location for a small gallery that houses actual art or artifacts.  Partner with a prominent museum in Africa or Asia and rotate the art a few times each year.  Nothing major...just an air-conditioned gallery space (maybe in Harambe Village) that showcases real art.

Or, go totally out-of-the-box and have an artist in residence.  Have an artist studio that guests can visit and bring in someone different every couple of months.  That idea could produce revenue, as Disney could see the art.


----------



## mikepizzo

*News?*
Phil Lord and Chris Miller Take Executive Producer Credit on ‘Solo: A Star Wars Story’

Before reading the article I thought Disney realized they had a turd on their hands and decided to throw Lord and Miller under the bus by keeping their names attached as producers (sort of throwing the blame on them).  But with Lord and Miller staying the (seemingly) class act they are, actually wanted Executive Producer credit.  Interesting.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Working On A “Disneyland Grad Nite” Movie



Ugh. I'm sure this would be terrible but I'll watch it if it's made.


----------



## a4matte

********** said:


> It feels like Disney is for some reason trying to make this "something" when it isn't really something.



(This was about Disney really pushing these wall photos)

Disney's marketing team seems a bit aggressive over the past few years. They rammed Frozen down your throat to the point that parents would groan every time Let It Go starts playing, they've marketed Star Wars so hard that people seem to be getting over it (and I think I remember seeing reports that sales of their merchandise and all for the brand has begun to fall), the whole Rose Gold thing, and now the walls. I get it - they never want a repeat of the marketing disaster that came with the original release of The Little Mermaid. There was very little merchandise when that movie was released. There wasn't even initially a red haired Ariel doll (it was blonde and a lot of kids were unhappy over that) and they really dropped the ball with no having more of a Little Mermaid presence in the parks at the time.

If you have something trendy, by all means, exploit it, market it, and make that cash. But you have to know when enough is enough and Disney seems to be overstepping that lately. Sure there are some people out there still buying but you're seeing more and more people getting immune to the constant push. And FFS it's a WALL that people take selfies at. Give it a little nod - you don't need to now push all these walls you should be taking photos at, you don't need all sorts of merchandise mentioning "The Purple Wall". The people who used to take photos at that wall are going to stop now that lines will begin forming there.


(caffeine hasn't kicked in yet - I might be rambling a little)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Royal Caribbean CEO Hints That Ship Larger Than Symphony of the Seas Is on the Horizon


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Royal Caribbean CEO Hints That Ship Larger Than Symphony of the Seas Is on the Horizon


You know, maybe I'm really showing my age here, but when these mammoth ships are announced, does anyone else automatically think about "Poseidon Adventure" like I do?


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> You know, maybe I'm really showing my age here, but when these mammoth ships are announced, does anyone else automatically think about "Poseidon Adventure" like I do?


I had to look that up...


----------



## Phicinfan

jlundeen said:


> You know, maybe I'm really showing my age here, but when these mammoth ships are announced, does anyone else automatically think about "Poseidon Adventure" like I do?


Yes


----------



## Iowamomof4

jlundeen said:


> You know, maybe I'm really showing my age here, but when these mammoth ships are announced, does anyone else automatically think about "Poseidon Adventure" like I do?



My dad used to watch that movie whenever it was on T.V., so I've seen a lot of it but never watched it from beginning to end. Just enough for it to scare the crap outta me!


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> I had to look that up...


----------



## jlundeen

Iowamomof4 said:


> My dad used to watch that movie whenever it was on T.V., so I've seen a lot of it but never watched it from beginning to end. Just enough for it to scare the crap outta me!


I was in my teens I think when I saw it, and it did scare the crap out of me also!  To this day, I have never done an Ocean cruise....

EDITED:  Make that early 20's (1972) when I saw it....still...pretty impressionable!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Disney’s Boardwalk Resort Adds Lobby Snack Bar



So - since we were just there - I saw this unused desk - I don't think they were selling stuff there yet. A couple of added pieces of information - the concierge desk is not eliminated, it is just elsewhere. Also it misses one of the mug fill locations at Leaping Horse Libations.


----------



## skier_pete

OKW Lover said:


> Interesting that membership includes Premier AP's (both coasts) but no mention of access to the DL Club 33 or DCA 1901.



100% that won't happen. DLR members won't have access to this, and WDW members won't have access to that one. (I say this because there is no crossing between the Tokyo one and the DLR one, so I am considering they would do the same here.)


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> So - since we were just there - I saw this unused desk - I don't think they were selling stuff there yet. A couple of added pieces of information - the concierge desk is not eliminated, it is just elsewhere. Also it misses one of the mug fill locations at Leaping Horse Libations.


I love the BWI....but the one problem is that there is no "inside the resort" restaurant - I know you can get coffee and muffins at the bar in the morning, but having to go out to the Boardwalk to get a meal is an issue for me...not a huge issue, but prefer being able to just grab something inside...  Snacks inside will help, but if they had at least prepackaged sandwiches or fruit, etc., that would be great.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jlundeen said:


> You know, maybe I'm really showing my age here, but when these mammoth ships are announced, does anyone else automatically think about "Poseidon Adventure" like I do?


Well..does it show my age that when you say Poseidon Aventure I'm thinking of the 2006 film with Kurt Russell, Josh Lucas, etc and NOT the 1972 film lol.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> 100% that won't happen. DLR members won't have access to this, and WDW members won't have access to that one. (I say this because there is no crossing between the Tokyo one and the DLR one, so I am considering they would do the same here.)


No crossing between the Shanghai one either.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Epcot’s Liberty Inn Rings In New Cobb Salad, Chicken Sandwich, and Desserts


----------



## skier_pete

jlundeen said:


> You know, maybe I'm really showing my age here, but when these mammoth ships are announced, does anyone else automatically think about "Poseidon Adventure" like I do?



"There's got to be a morning after..."



rteetz said:


> I had to look that up...



So I guess the Wolfgang Peterson 2005 remake isn't strong in the memory of young people?  C'mon it was only 13 years ago!


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> I had to look that up...



They even had a remake in '06.  I can't remember if I've seen the remake, but the original is pretty good for a disaster movie.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Epcot’s Liberty Inn Rings In New Cobb Salad, Chicken Sandwich, and Desserts



That cupcake looks a bit like the Master's Cupcake from BOG.


----------



## SaharanTea

jlundeen said:


> You know, maybe I'm really showing my age here, but when these mammoth ships are announced, does anyone else automatically think about "Poseidon Adventure" like I do?



I'm in the very early stages of planning a cruise for Summer 2019 (since WDW is a no go), and it's popped into my head on too many occasions.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> So I guess the Wolfgang Peterson 2005 remake isn't strong in the memory of young people? C'mon it was only 13 years ago!


I was 7-8 years old in 2005.


----------



## Capang

jlundeen said:


> You know, maybe I'm really showing my age here, but when these mammoth ships are announced, does anyone else automatically think about "Poseidon Adventure" like I do?


That movie was before my time but I did watch Titanic last night and thought about my upcoming cruise.


----------



## jlundeen

Capang said:


> That movie was before my time but I did watch Titanic last night and thought about my upcoming cruise.


Another great one...but since we all knew how that was going to end, I guess it didn't have the same effect on me....  Still pretty intense!


----------



## Capang

jlundeen said:


> Another great one...but since we all knew how that was going to end, I guess it didn't have the same effect on me....  Still pretty intense!


You would think everyone knows how it ends. You might be surprised....


----------



## jade1

jlundeen said:


> I love the BWI....but the one problem is that there is no "inside the resort" restaurant - I know you can get coffee and muffins at the bar in the morning, but having to go out to the Boardwalk to get a meal is an issue for me...not a huge issue, but prefer being able to just grab something inside...  Snacks inside will help, but if they had at least prepackaged sandwiches or fruit, etc., that would be great.



That would be a nice addition, esp on some cooler and rainy days.

BelleVue does have breakfast sandwiches and fruit at least-a bit more than muffins and coffee anyway.



In case others are interested:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/board-walk-inn/belle-vue-lounge/menus/

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/boardwalk-inn/belle-vue-lounge/


----------



## skier_pete

jlundeen said:


> I love the BWI....but the one problem is that there is no "inside the resort" restaurant - I know you can get coffee and muffins at the bar in the morning, but having to go out to the Boardwalk to get a meal is an issue for me...not a huge issue, but prefer being able to just grab something inside...  Snacks inside will help, but if they had at least prepackaged sandwiches or fruit, etc., that would be great.



That was one of our big concerns, and it admittedly isn't the greatest, but we DID appreciate the availability of QS food selection between Boardwalk Bakery and some other spots on the boardwalk. Maybe this is because I'm DVC, but for instance staying at Kidani is worse option. When we were at Wilderness Lodge later in the same trip, the walk to Roaring Fork was as long if not longer, and also you had to leave the DVC building to enter the main building to get there.  So I really didn't think this was any worse then many of the deluxe/DVC options for QS. (Part of the reason we like AKV - Jambo is the very handy QS location.)


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> That was one of our big concerns, and it admittedly isn't the greatest, but we DID appreciate the availability of QS food selection between Boardwalk Bakery and some other spots on the boardwalk. Maybe this is because I'm DVC, but for instance staying at Kidani is worse option. When we were at Wilderness Lodge later in the same trip, the walk to Roaring Fork was as long if not longer, and also you had to leave the DVC building to enter the main building to get there.  So I really didn't think this was any worse then many of the deluxe/DVC options for QS. (Part of the reason we like AKV - Jambo is the very handy QS location.)



Yea we hit BW Bakery for breakfast almost every day a few weeks ago. Very tasty.

I will say the food court at Dolphin being a short walk is nice as well, 24 hours a day to.


----------



## jlundeen

jade1 said:


> Yea we hit BW Bakery for breakfast almost every day a few weeks ago. Very tasty.
> 
> I will say the food court at Dolphin being a short walk is nice as well, 24 hours a day to.


These are all good points...  and like I said, it's not a HUGE issue considering the things that are GREAT about BWI.  I guess I was thinking more of the convenience of those who want to grab something quick and head for the bus stop... going the other way to the Boardwalk, or Dolphin would be a good strategy for Epcot or DHS mornings....


----------



## nkosiek

writerguyfl said:


> I wish Disney did more of these types of exhibits.  In fact, I think Disney's Animal Kingdom would be a prime location for a small gallery that houses actual art or artifacts.  Partner with a prominent museum in Africa or Asia and rotate the art a few times each year.  Nothing major...just an air-conditioned gallery space (maybe in Harambe Village) that showcases real art.
> 
> Or, go totally out-of-the-box and have an artist in residence.  Have an artist studio that guests can visit and bring in someone different every couple of months.  That idea could produce revenue, as Disney could see the art.


I love this idea, especially when you see the Kisii stone stuff they have in the shops. Having an artist come in from the Lake Victoria area and having them do it up close could be really cool. They could even do it like the Arribas Bros. store with the glass-blower, where you could place an order or pick up something pre-made.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Club 33 at MK

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...y-world-construction-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## larry47591

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Epcot’s Liberty Inn Rings In New Cobb Salad, Chicken Sandwich, and Desserts



I had the chicken sandwich last week.  Thought it was very good.  But mine looked much better than that.  More bacon and cheese spread.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Rose Gold Macarons at Disneyland

https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2018/03/28/minnie-mouse-rose-gold-macarons/?cmp=smc|1444002214


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I was 7-8 years old in 2005.



And just for rubbing it in, you still won't be able to get a drink at F&W either whippersnapper!


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> And just for rubbing it in, you still won't be able to get a drink at F&W either whippersnapper!


I know. A measly six months too early.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More new 20th anniversary AK merchandise including a limited edition Banshee 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photos-li...-of-merchandise-includes-special-banshee-toy/


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More new 20th anniversary AK merchandise including a limited edition Banshee
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photos-li...-of-merchandise-includes-special-banshee-toy/


Man, too bad the design for the youth shirt isn't available in adult sizes. It's easily the best looking of the bunch.


----------



## rteetz

Mal6586 said:


> Man, too bad the design for the youth shirt isn't available in adult sizes. It's easily the best looking of the bunch.


Agreed. Although I’d still get the grey one. I also like the pin. I am a huge AK fan.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Mal6586 said:


> Man, too bad the design for the youth shirt isn't available in adult sizes. It's easily the best looking of the bunch.


I don't mind the women's design but I'd also like the youth's design if it was available in adult but the design on the front of the shirt. I'm not the biggest fan of the main designs being on the back in general but that's just me.


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> Agreed. Although I’d still get the grey one. I also like the pin. I am a huge AK fan.


I'm pretty stoked about being there the week of the anniversary. It's the park I've probably spent the least amount of time in, so there's still a lot for me to explore for the first time. I can't wait for more details about the Party for the Planet to be released!


----------



## rteetz

Mal6586 said:


> I'm pretty stoked about being there the week of the anniversary. It's the park I've probably spent the least amount of time in, so there's still a lot for me to explore for the first time. I can't wait for more details about the Party for the Planet to be released!


Very jealous. If I was gonna be there that week I would’ve booked the Joe Rohde meal.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I was 7-8 years old in 2005.



Just pointing out it seems more likely to have heard of that one than a movie released in 1972.  Of course when I looked it up it turns out it was 49th at the box office for the year, so maybe never even made it to TV/Netflix.


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> Very jealous. If I was gonna be there that week I would’ve booked the Joe Rohde meal.


If I was going on my usual trip with just the roommate and me meeting up with our CM friend, we absolutely would have tried to book it, because I bet it'll be great, but this is the 9-person extended family trip-a-palooza, so I'll have my hands full wrangling.. I mean... herding... umm... directing?...


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More new 20th anniversary AK merchandise including a limited edition Banshee
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photos-li...-of-merchandise-includes-special-banshee-toy/



I really like the pin a lot. I hope it shows up on the shop Disney app or there still available when I’m there in late May.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I don't mind the women's design but I'd also like the youth's design if it was available in adult but the design on the front of the shirt. I'm not the biggest fan of the main designs being on the back in general but that's just me.



I used to agree.  But, in this day and age, let me just say that as a man I find it a little less compromising reading/looking at the back of a girls shirt rather than trying to read the front if you know what I mean.  For the most part I don't even try to read the fronts of shirts anymore.  Never been called a dirty old man (well, allright not by a stranger anyway  sorry Mrs. Tigger), don't want to start.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Revealed: Pulse shooter's original plan was to shoot up Disney Springs by hiding rifle in stroller.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mal6586 said:


> I'm pretty stoked about being there the week of the anniversary. It's the park I've probably spent the least amount of time in, so there's still a lot for me to explore for the first time. I can't wait for more details about the Party for the Planet to be released!



AK is the park that has continued to grow on me with each trip.  Studio's has been the opposite.  Hopefully the work there changes that.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tigger's ally said:


> I used to agree.  But, in this day and age, let me just say that as a man I find it a little less compromising reading/looking at the back of a girls shirt rather than trying to read the front if you know what I mean.  For the most part I don't even try to read the fronts of shirts anymore.  Never been called a dirty old man (well, allright not by a stranger anyway  sorry Mrs. Tigger), don't want to start.


I can understand that viewpoint and it's one that uhhh hadn't really occurred to me from other people's view of the design on me. For me it's because I want to see the design of the shirt I'm wearing. If the design is always on the back..I don't get to see it lol. Then again I suppose that brings it to a circle on your viewpoint on the matter


----------



## Mal6586

Tigger's ally said:


> AK is the park that has continued to grow on me with each trip.  Studio's has been the opposite.  Hopefully the work there changes that.


Totally agree. So many of my favorite things about DHS (after Tower of Terror, which thank GOD is still safe) were in the parts that closed, like the Great Movie Ride and the Backlot Tour.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I can understand that viewpoint and it's one that uhhh hadn't really occurred to me from other people's view of the design on me. For me it's because I want to see the design of the shirt I'm wearing. If the design is always on the back..I don't get to see it lol. Then again I suppose that brings it to a circle on your viewpoint on the matter



Believe it or not, one of my favorite quotes ever in the world came from the front one of Morganna the kissing bandit's T-shrts (google her all you young whippersnappers- she used to run onto sporting event fields just to kiss one player.  Did it all the time).  Teetz will get a kick out of this because it is from the Old Packer head coach Lombardi. I have it posted right behind me on a white board.-   "* THE MAN ON THE TOP OF THE MOUNTAIN DIDN'T FALL THERE".  * I have a feeling when she wore it, she wasn't meaning what I meant when I have told my sons and baseball teams that quote hundreds of times to get them to work harder.


----------



## sndral

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Revealed: Pulse shooter's original plan was to shoot up Disney Springs by hiding rifle in stroller.


I wondered if this reference to the prosecutor's closing argument would show up in this thread. I think there were suggestions at the time of the shooting that the shooter's original target was WDW rather than the Pulse night club. I would assume that WDW was aware of the evidence which the prosecutor relied on in closing, and assume that the newer security measures are in response to information such as this but not made public as well as the unfortunate current risk to soft targets where crowds gather. However, the new security measures are directed towards the parks rather than DS. Interesting that seeing police officers in DS spooked the shooter causing him to change his target. I did see a lot of uniforms at DS last Dec., but didn't think about it at the time.


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I can understand that viewpoint and it's one that uhhh hadn't really occurred to me from other people's view of the design on me. For me it's because I want to see the design of the shirt I'm wearing. If the design is always on the back..I don't get to see it lol. Then again I suppose that brings it to a circle on your viewpoint on the matter



I am not an ogler, but if someone has something written on there shirt, they better not be mad that I am reading there shirt. Same theory goes for if you are going to wear pants/sweats that have words written on the butt, you better not complain that people are looking at your butt. (Probably not a can of worms I should be opening.)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> I am not an ogler, but if someone has something written on there shirt, they better not be mad that I am reading there shirt. Same theory goes for if you are going to wear pants/sweats that have words written on the butt, you better not complain that people are looking at your butt. (Probably not a can of worms I should be opening.)


lol well I promise I wouldn't be mad at you for that particular reason. The pros of seeing the design outweighs the cons cited at least for me personally.


----------



## Capang

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Revealed: Pulse shooter's original plan was to shoot up Disney Springs by hiding rifle in stroller.


We were at WDW last year for the 1 year anniversary and noticed a TON of security, way more than usual. Always be vigilant of your surroundings. I teach, and I have had this drilled into my head when we do lockdowns: run, hide, fight. Always sound advice.


----------



## shoreward

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Revealed: Pulse shooter's original plan was to shoot up Disney Springs by hiding rifle in stroller.


Perhaps this was the main factor in adding resort room checks.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

shoreward said:


> Perhaps this was the main factor in adding resort room checks.


I think Las Vegas was the main factor, but Pulse could have been a contributing factor.


----------



## vacationer1954

jlundeen said:


> You know, maybe I'm really showing my age here, but when these mammoth ships are announced, does anyone else automatically think about "Poseidon Adventure" like I do?


It is worth noting that the S. S. Poseidon, as described in the novel, was smaller than all but four of Royal Caribbean's 24 ships (and really only a little larger than three of those four).


----------



## SaharanTea

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Revealed: Pulse shooter's original plan was to shoot up Disney Springs by hiding rifle in stroller.



I read previously that he had cased out some Disney locations, but I didn't know he had gone to Disney Springs hours before the shooting.

I was there, the night of June 11, with my family.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Homecomin’ adding Saturday Night Shine

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...eekly-saturday-night-shine-beginning-april-7/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Homecomin’ adding Saturday Night Shine
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...eekly-saturday-night-shine-beginning-april-7/


Here I got all excited thinking there’d be actual moonshine.  I guess I’ll stick to my local source for that.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First image and some details on how the millennium falcon attraction graphics will work

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/first-on-...tar-wars-galaxys-edge-tech-details-discussed/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Old Key West wine tasting

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-experience-for-disney-vacation-club-members/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DHS Club 33 to open very soon and perks revealed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/pricing-b...y-world-first-location-expected-to-open-soon/



Ok.  So for the initial buy-in I'll just take one kid out of private school.  Eeny meeny miny moe...

So have they started selling these more widely now?



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Celebrate Spring with Morimoto Asia’s Sakura Festival at Disney Springs


Am I the only one who was REALLY disappointed with this restaurant? Maybe we had bad luck...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ok.  So for the initial buy-in I'll just take one kid out of private school.  Eeny meeny miny moe...
> 
> So have they started selling these more widely now?
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who was REALLY disappointed with this restaurant? Maybe we had bad luck...


I have not heard anything more about sales. 

I haven’t had morimoto yet but I’ve heard good things.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I haven’t had morimoto yet but I’ve heard good things.


Maybe I was just unlucky. I’m not even comparing it to Nobu — perhaps unfair. I’m comparing to various local sushi places that are cheaper than Morimoto. Quality and service just were not there, to me. Not worth venturing to DS for us.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Maybe I was just unlucky. I’m not even comparing it to Nobu — perhaps unfair. I’m comparing to various local sushi places that are cheaper than Morimoto. Quality and service just were not there, to me. Not worth venturing to DS for us.


I’m not a sushi eater (not really any seafood) so that’s why I haven’t been.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
LEGO The Incredibles video game coming this summer 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/video-lego-the-incredibles-announced-for-summer-release/


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Maybe I was just unlucky. I’m not even comparing it to Nobu — perhaps unfair. I’m comparing to various local sushi places that are cheaper than Morimoto. Quality and service just were not there, to me. Not worth venturing to DS for us.



Yeah I feel like perhaps those of us in larger cities won't see the appeal as we can get really good food for much cheaper. The pictures of the inside do look really nice though.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah I feel like perhaps those of us in larger cities won't see the appeal as we can get really good food for much cheaper. The pictures of the inside do look really nice though.


I am from Milwaukee. Not a very large city but pretty big. We are in the top 5 for most restaurants per capita (we were number one not sure if that’s still the case) with some awesome dining. I still find awesome reasonable (at least for Disney) dining at Disney springs. Homecomin’ is one of my favorites as well as Boathouse. I really enjoyed the Edison this trip. I’ve been very happy with Disney upping its dining game in Disney springs.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

jlundeen said:


> I was in my teens I think when I saw it, and it did scare the crap out of me also!  To this day, I have never done an Ocean cruise....
> 
> EDITED:  Make that early 20's (1972) when I saw it....still...pretty impressionable!



Me either - I just can't bring myself to go on a cruise - I'm too afraid. I'd have to be sedated the entire trip.

I always weep during the Shelly Winters part!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Royal Princess Sing along at The Disney Corner at Disney Springs 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...y-springs-for-the-royal-princess-sing-a-long/


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I’m not a sushi eater (not really any seafood) so that’s why I haven’t been.



We have some amazing sushi and rolls up here, just can' find anything close at WDW or even nearby. Then again most of the better rolls are bigger and $20 plus, but amazing. Will keep checking down there  though.


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> I’m not a sushi eater (not really any seafood) so that’s why I haven’t been.


Go for the ribs they are amazing also heard good things about the Peking duck.


----------



## rteetz

TomServo27 said:


> Go for the ribs they are amazing also heard good things about the Peking duck.


Yep if I go it would definitely be for the meat.


----------



## TomServo27

I’d like to see Dave Chang open a Disney Springs restaurant seems like that would be a great fit.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> I am from Milwaukee. Not a very large city but pretty big. We are in the top 5 for most restaurants per capita (we were number one not sure if that’s still the case) with some awesome dining. I still find awesome reasonable (at least for Disney) dining at Disney springs. Homecomin’ is one of my favorites as well as Boathouse. I really enjoyed the Edison this trip. I’ve been very happy with Disney upping its dining game in Disney springs.



Yeah I'm not too far south of you (NW Suburbs of Chicago) and Homecomin' is definitely on my list. Good southern food is hard to find up here.


----------



## hakepb

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First image and some details on how the millennium falcon attraction graphics will work
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/first-on-...tar-wars-galaxys-edge-tech-details-discussed/


How many ride vehicles?



> When it launches, riders will enter a cockpit powered with a single BOXX chassis packed with eight high-end NVIDIA Quadro P6000 GPUs, connected via Quadro SLI.



It looks like a single P6000 is $4995 retail. $40,000 in video cards per ride vehicle


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah I'm not too far south of you (NW Suburbs of Chicago) and Homecomin' is definitely on my list. Good southern food is hard to find up here.


Agreed. I hope you get to try Homecomin’ soon. I recommend it to everyone.


----------



## soniam

OKW Lover said:


> Interesting that membership includes Premier AP's (both coasts) but no mention of access to the DL Club 33 or DCA 1901.



I noticed that too. That's a nice perk. Really, it's the least they could do for the money you are spending. Luckily, you get unlimited FP+ too, because it seems like a lot of people with premier passes have problems reserving FP+ ahead of time.



Capang said:


> Here I got all excited thinking there’d be actual moonshine.  I guess I’ll stick to my local source for that.



Homecoming does sell drinks made with moonshine; however, it is upscale, not bathtub, moonshine. They are very tasty.


----------



## rteetz

hakepb said:


> How many ride vehicles?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a single P6000 is $4995 retail. $40,000 in video cards per ride vehicle


There aren’t really ride vehicles. It’s a simulator. You’re in a cockpit of 6 people. There are four turntables in the entire building. Each of those turntables has something like 7-8 “cockpits”. I forget the actual number. Hourly capacity will be around 1750.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
The Disney Store opened in 1987 in Glendale, California. Disney’s first retail location outside of the theme parks.


----------



## Capang

soniam said:


> Homecoming does sell drinks made with moonshine; however, it is upscale, not bathtub, moonshine. They are very tasty.


Where’s the fun in that?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

soniam said:


> I noticed that too. That's a nice perk. Really, it's the least they could do for the money you are spending. Luckily, you get unlimited FP+ too, because it seems like a lot of people with premier passes have probably reserving FP+ ahead of time.



Is it really unlimited FP+?? Interesting.  I just spent my Monday on the phone working out issues with Premier APs booking FP+ so I can confirm that they cause issues!

Quite honestly, DH and I pay ~$3,000 for two Premier APs. We’re hoping to start a family in the next few years. A family of 4 would pay well north of $6,000 for their tickets alone. Lump in those 50 1-day parkhoppers that we could use to bring family/friends? Starts looking sort of tempting and (dare-I-say-it) reasonable... 

Of course, my head tells me that the buy-in makes it zero percent a value, reminds me that we would hardly ever want to go these restaurants/lounges if we’re being honest, and that our money would be better spent elsewhere. But man it’d be cool...


----------



## hakepb

rteetz said:


> There aren’t really ride vehicles. It’s a simulator. You’re in a cockpit of 6 people. There are four turntables in the entire building. Each of those turntables has something like 7-8 “cockpits”. I forget the actual number. Hourly capacity will be around 1750.


Thanks, so 32 cockpits * $40k = $1.2M in video cards (Plus, I imagine, a few spare machines.. they should mine crypto currency when the park is closed).
Still a low expense for an E-ticket attraction.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> The Disney Store opened in 1987 in Glendale, California. Disney’s first retail location outside of the theme parks.


I don't know why but I totally thought that the Disney Store was older than that. That means that it opened its very first store a little over a year after I was born. I loved going to the Disney Store in my mall (though I don't know when it actually opened up there) when I was a kid so maybe that's why I didn't realize it wasn't all that old when I was younger.


----------



## Joben

rteetz said:


> I had to look that up...



Literally laughed out loud, hard enough that I had to explain it to the wife



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Old Key West wine tasting
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-experience-for-disney-vacation-club-members/



SWEEEETT, I'll be there for the second Sunday!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
The purple wall repainting has taken an interesting turn

https://twitter.com/touringplans/status/979034809103200256?s=21


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> The purple wall repainting has taken an interesting turn
> 
> https://twitter.com/touringplans/status/979034809103200256?s=21


I have to imagine that's going to annoy some people. Seems either blank walls without anything on it or quotes works..but a pattern IDK if a pattern works with the whole Instagram trend..then again what do I know I didn't even know about the purple wall until it was brought up on this thread lol.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I have to imagine that's going to annoy some people. Seems either blank walls without anything on it or quotes works..but a pattern IDK if a pattern works with the whole Instagram trend..then again what do I know I didn't even know about the purple wall until it was brought up on this thread lol.


The bubble gum wall is a pattern though.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> The bubble gum wall is a pattern though.


Welp that shows you how much I know about this trend


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> The purple wall repainting has taken an interesting turn
> 
> https://twitter.com/touringplans/status/979034809103200256?s=21



So this is what we've come to...people are extremely upset about painting a wall. It almost makes me wish for the apocalypse...but then my DVC points would be no good, so I'll manage.


----------



## writerguyfl

soniam said:


> Luckily, you get unlimited FP+ too, because it seems like a lot of people with premier passes have probably reserving FP+ ahead of time.



Actually, it's not unlimited.  The article says: "A *limited* number of instant FastPass+ reservations"


----------



## soniam

writerguyfl said:


> Actually, it's not unlimited.  The article says: "A *limited* number of instant FastPass+ reservations"



You're right I must have wished it would be unlimited. Well, I won't be joining this now


----------



## dina444444

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Is it really unlimited FP+?? Interesting.  I just spent my Monday on the phone working out issues with Premier APs booking FP+ so I can confirm that they cause issues!
> 
> Quite honestly, DH and I pay ~$3,000 for two Premier APs. We’re hoping to start a family in the next few years. A family of 4 would pay well north of $6,000 for their tickets alone. Lump in those 50 1-day parkhoppers that we could use to bring family/friends? Starts looking sort of tempting and (dare-I-say-it) reasonable...
> 
> Of course, my head tells me that the buy-in makes it zero percent a value, reminds me that we would hardly ever want to go these restaurants/lounges if we’re being honest, and that our money would be better spent elsewhere. But man it’d be cool...


Not sure where you bought your premier but when I’ve gotten mine at Disneyland I always have to call the WDW internet help desk to have the pass added to my MDE account.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## jlundeen

TheFloatingBear said:


> Me either - I just can't bring myself to go on a cruise - I'm too afraid. I'd have to be sedated the entire trip.
> 
> I always weep during the Shelly Winters part!


Me too!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

dina444444 said:


> Not sure where you bought your premier but when I’ve gotten mine at Disneyland I always have to call the WDW internet help desk to have the pass added to my MDE account.



We also buy at DLR... this time around though it was Disneyland’s issue. My friend had purchased hers on a day where she was rushed so she didn’t actually go into the parks. It linked to MDE no problem and I could even see it since she was on my Friends/Family list. Well, because she hadn’t actually used it yet, it wasn’t “activated”. The WDW folks couldn’t fix it so we had to call DLR to get them to manually activate the pass for her. They then patched us back to WDW to try and add her on the FP+ reservations I had already made for the rest of our party (2 Premier APs, one multi-day ticket). Thankfully we were mostly successful. What a headache though!


----------



## dina444444

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> We also buy at DLR... this time around though it was Disneyland’s issue. My friend had purchased hers on a day where she was rushed so she didn’t actually go into the parks. It linked to MDE no problem and I could even see it since she was on my Friends/Family list. Well, because she hadn’t actually used it yet, it wasn’t “activated”. The WDW folks couldn’t fix it so we had to call DLR to get them to manually activate the pass for her. They then patched us back to WDW to try and add her on the FP+ reservations I had already made for the rest of our party (2 Premier APs, one multi-day ticket). Thankfully we were mostly successful. What a headache though!


Ah, I’ve never been able to add mine straight into MDE it just shows up as a shell when I connect the pass to my account. I have always had to call to be able to active the ability to book fp+.


----------



## skier_pete

writerguyfl said:


> Actually, it's not unlimited.  The article says: "A *limited* number of instant FastPass+ reservations"



It will probably be something like you get 6 a day (instead of 3) for up to say 6 people on your account. They'll be some limit to how you can assign them as well I would guess.  These perks are very similar to DLR Club 33. There they get something like 24 Fastpasses each day, but you have to actually go to the park to get them - so you can't just electronically give someone your FP.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> There aren’t really ride vehicles. It’s a simulator. You’re in a cockpit of 6 people. There are four turntables in the entire building. Each of those turntables has something like 7-8 “cockpits”. I forget the actual number. Hourly capacity will be around 1750.



Did we ever figure out how this will work with the 6 people inside? I feel like I remember someone talking about people having certain jobs, kind of like mission space.

I'll be not happy if I wait 5 hours and don't even get to fly the falcon, assuming that someone actually does fly it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'll be not happy if I wait 5 hours and don't even get to fly the falcon



I think I smell a double agent for the darkside here.  You're going to crash it aren't you!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tigger's ally said:


> I think I smell a double agent for the darkside here.  You're going to crash it aren't you!



Nope, not me! I might have some dark side tendencies but I'm a good guy deep down. Though I identify more with xwing pilots than Jedi. I think they're cooler.


----------



## piglet1979

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Revealed: Pulse shooter's original plan was to shoot up Disney Springs by hiding rifle in stroller.



This is scary as I was their that Friday.  We left Saturday to come home and news of the shooting came out as we were pulling into our driveway very early Sunday morning.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First image and some details on how the millennium falcon attraction graphics will work
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/first-on-...tar-wars-galaxys-edge-tech-details-discussed/



I am not happy that this will be a simulator.  I will never be able to ride and they make me sick.  Will the other ride be a simulator too?


----------



## Fantasia79

WDW Purple wall fad 2018-2018

RIP


----------



## Capang

Fantasia79 said:


> WDW Purple wall fad 2018-2018
> 
> RIP


That belongs on a tombstone in the HM queue.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

@OhioStateBuckeye - thanks again for the head's up about "Muppet Guys Talking!" It was a big splurge but it was called a "Below Stage Pass" so how could I resist!  Haven't watched the entire documentary yet but so far, very interesting!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheFloatingBear said:


> @OhioStateBuckeye - thanks again for the head's up about "Muppet Guys Talking!" It was a big splurge but it was called a "Below Stage Pass" so how could I resist!  Haven't watched the entire documentary yet but so far, very interesting!



I was on the fence about getting it but we just moved and are saving up money to go to Africa so I had to pass.


----------



## rteetz

piglet1979 said:


> I am not happy that this will be a simulator. I will never be able to ride and they make me sick. Will the other ride be a simulator too?


It was announced it would be a simulator pretty much from the beginning. The other attraction will be a trackless LPS system so think more along the lines of a state of the art dark ride.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I was on the fence about getting it but we just moved and are saving up money to go to Africa so I had to pass.



oooh - exciting! That is a good reason to pass!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney and Universal in LinkedIns top companies 

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/universal-and-disney-named-two-of.html?m=1


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> The purple wall repainting has taken an interesting turn
> 
> https://twitter.com/touringplans/status/979034809103200256?s=21


The best part of this tweet may be some of the responses... multiple sad face emojis...people claiming to be upset and stressed over it...why are they "ruining" it...

And then my all time fave: HOW ARE SUPPOSE (sic) TO BE CUTE

This is a wall people...a WALL....


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> The purple wall repainting has taken an interesting turn
> 
> https://twitter.com/touringplans/status/979034809103200256?s=21


Soooo they push this whole Purple Wall thing and encourage people to go take a photo in front of it, release merchandise, etc...

Annnddd then they change it right away?


----------



## Phicinfan

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well..does it show my age that when you say Poseidon Aventure I'm thinking of the 2006 film with Kurt Russell, Josh Lucas, etc and NOT the 1972 film lol.


OH, I must be old, didn't realize they did a remake   Time to look that one up....


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Phicinfan said:


> OH, I must be old, didn't realize they did a remake   Time to look that one up....



I didn't like it very much, and I love Kurt Russell! But I can't remember why...


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> Soooo they push this whole Purple Wall thing and encourage people to go take a photo in front of it, release merchandise, etc...
> 
> Annnddd then they change it right away?


That’s why I’m confused. Disney embraces the wall then goes and changes it?


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheFloatingBear said:


> I didn't like it very much, and I love Kurt Russell! But I can't remember why...



You can't remember why you love Kurt Russell?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Alex and Ani for Animal Kingdom 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/alexanidak20/


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> That’s why I’m confused. Disney embraces the wall then goes and changes it?


Unfortunately, I doubt there's a 'wall team' within Disney that manages everything related to the walls, as great as that team would be to be a part of.
What happened is the wall became a thing a few years ago with guests (Joe Rohde even took notice of the Moss Wall in Pandora before it opened, so it's definitely not a 2018 thing), Disney Merchandise decided to embrace it, the blog jumped in as well, all while the park team had plans to repaint all of Tomorrowland.

These all happened independently of each other, just like the passholders tshirt that featured attractions that were announced to be closed at the same time.


----------



## mikepizzo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> The best part of this tweet may be some of the responses... multiple sad face emojis...people claiming to be upset and stressed over it...why are they "ruining" it...
> 
> And then my all time fave: HOW ARE SUPPOSE (sic) TO BE CUTE
> 
> This is a wall people...a WALL....



Maybe families will be so upset that they cancel their Disney trip and lower crowds!  C'mon, what other irrelevant changes like this can Disney make to upset people?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
More on the purple wall

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photos-the-purple-wall-at-magic-kingdom-gets-prepped-for-new-pattern/

I wonder how people got their purple wall photos with lines going through it.


----------



## rteetz

SureAsLiz said:


> Unfortunately, I doubt there's a 'wall team' within Disney that manages everything related to the walls, as great as that team would be to be a part of.
> What happened is the wall became a thing a few years ago with guests (Joe Rohde even took notice of the Moss Wall in Pandora before it opened, so it's definitely not a 2018 thing), Disney Merchandise decided to embrace it, the blog jumped in as well, all while the park team had plans to repaint all of Tomorrowland.
> 
> These all happened independently of each other, just like the passholders tshirt that featured attractions that were announced to be closed at the same time.


Yes put Disney announced that the purple wall would be enhanced. This is a change not really an enhancement for those who like the wall. I agree that merchandising and the ops people don’t always communicate. With that said I bet there is a wall team not necessarily that focuses on these walls but a team who’s job is to find colors, textures, and patterns that fit aesthics of the area.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> Yes put Disney announced that the purple wall would be enhanced. This is a change not really an enhancement for those who like the wall. I agree that merchandising and the ops people don’t always communicate. With that said I bet there is a wall team not necessarily that focuses on these walls but a team who’s job is to find colors, textures, and patterns that fit aesthics of the area.



Are we really talking about the logic behind plus-ing a wall?  

I mean, it's not a big deal, I just never thought we, as a community, would get to this point.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Are we really talking about the logic behind plus-ing a wall?
> 
> I mean, it's not a big deal, I just never thought we, as a community, would get to this point.


I agree it’s not a big deal but plenty of people do think it is.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Crystal Arts store getting an exterior refurbishment on Main Street 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/c...ternal-refurbishment-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> I agree it’s not a big deal but plenty of people do think it is.



Just teasing 

It just goes to show that there's nothing us Disney fans won't scrutinize.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Treasures from the Disney Vault returns tonight 

https://t.co/i1TpujPK1Q?amp=1


----------



## piglet1979

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> More on the purple wall
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photos-the-purple-wall-at-magic-kingdom-gets-prepped-for-new-pattern/
> 
> I wonder how people got their purple wall photos with lines going through it.



I still don't get it.  The same type of thing is happening at my work.  There are talks of having a photo booth for students (college age) to use over the summer when they come in.  I think I am just too old to understand this.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Newsies opened on Broadway in 2012!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
The Broadway Cast Recording for Frozen: The Broadway Musical is to be released on April 6th. I have never seen a Broadway show release their Broadway Cast Recording this soon after opening.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> Newsies opened on Broadway in 2012!


I miss that show so much, but I do watch the Broadway musical movie all the time!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The OLC is releasing it’s first app for the Tokyo Disney resort this summer. Previously they felt an app would ruin the experience of their parks...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Harry Potter coaster will use existing dragon challenge structures

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/u...r-ride-will-reuse-dragon-challenge-structure/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Roseanne revival brings in over 18 million viewers

https://www.thehappiestblogonearth.net/abcs-roseanne-revival-brings-in-over-18-million-viewers/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Halloween Horror Nights at Universal dates have been announced September 14th through November 3rd on select nights.


----------



## rteetz

I want them all...

 

I have the tiger one already.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I want them all...
> 
> View attachment 312371
> 
> I have the tiger one already.



I wish I was going back so I could get some of these.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> I want them all...
> 
> View attachment 312371
> 
> I have the tiger one already.



How much is the big pin?


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> How much is the big pin?


$90 

Pricey but I really like it.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I wish I was going back so I could get some of these.


Me to. I’ll probably have to find a personal shopper.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> $90
> 
> Pricey but I really like it.



Not sure how much you spend on food but you can get a 36 pack of ramen for about 20 bucks.  

If you need to tighten the budget for a bit to get it :0


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Not sure how much you spend on food but you can get a 36 pack of ramen for about 20 bucks.
> 
> If you need to tighten the budget for a bit to get it :0


That’s good to know


----------



## jlundeen

I remember being there when AK did a soft opening....  I was there for a  work conference, and had the afternoon off, so we went to the NEW park...  It was really cool, but there were NO signs anywhere so we got lost over and over....   Loved it then, and am so glad they have made it even better with the additions over the years - especially Pandora!


----------



## mikepizzo

jlundeen said:


> I remember being there when AK did a soft opening....  I was there for a  work conference, and had the afternoon off, so we went to the NEW park...  It was really cool, but there were NO signs anywhere so we got lost over and over....   Loved it then, and am so glad they have made it even better with the additions over the years - especially Pandora!



I'm sure you know this so I apologize about the redundancy, but that was the intention.  Rohde wanted people to discover as they went.  He didn't want any signs, even identifying the animals.  I don't remember going when there were no signs, so I can't speak to how I would have reacted to it.  I'm sure it was kind of confusing.


----------



## Flyerjab

piglet1979 said:


> I still don't get it.  The same type of thing is happening at my work.  There are talks of having a photo booth for students (college age) to use over the summer when they come in.  I think I am just too old to understand this.



Just took this photo today.  The purple wall is just purple.  Confused as I thought there was a pattern here.


----------



## rteetz

Flyerjab said:


> Just took this photo today.  The purple wall is just purple.  Confused as I thought there was a pattern here.
> 
> View attachment 312374


Maybe they got ride of it already?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> I want them all...
> 
> View attachment 312371
> 
> I have the tiger one already.



Oh my goodness... DH would LOVE the tiger one! We’re going in 9 days, think they’ll still be available?


----------



## jlundeen

mikepizzo said:


> I'm sure you know this so I apologize about the redundancy, but that was the intention.  Rohde wanted people to discover as they went.  He didn't want any signs, even identifying the animals.  I don't remember going when there were no signs, so I can't speak to how I would have reacted to it.  I'm sure it was kind of confusing.


Thanks, I didn't know that was the intention...glad they added the signs though!  On the way out of the gates that first visit, I was selected by the OPINION CM...and said how confusing it was with no signage....  maybe they heard that over and over and decided to add the signs.  It's easy to get turned around in that park anyway, especially if you are not a frequent visitor - so I can't imagine them leaving it up to "discovery" especially for things like exits and restrooms...  ha ha


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Oh my goodness... DH would LOVE the tiger one! We’re going in 9 days, think they’ll still be available?


They came out on March 21st and had a good amount then. Not sure now. That’s the only one that was available at that time.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that was the intention...glad they added the signs though!  On the way out of the gates that first visit, I was selected by the OPINION CM...and said how confusing it was with no signage....  maybe they heard that over and over and decided to add the signs.  It's easy to get turned around in that park anyway, especially if you are not a frequent visitor - so I can't imagine them leaving it up to "discovery" especially for things like exits and restrooms...  ha ha


It kind of goes through to Pandora. There is no big ride marquee for the attractions. They obviously added some “temporary” ones near the entrance for people to find things but at the attractions themselves outside of the wait times they want the land to feel natural. 

I think we will see the same in Galaxy’s Edge. They want it to be immersive and realistic. Having large marquees would take away from that.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Contemporary Easter Egg display

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photos-contemporary-resorts-2018-chocolate-easter-egg-display/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> $90
> 
> Pricey but I really like it.


I just choked on my lunch.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I just choked on my lunch.


Some of these pins are crazy expensive. It’s about 5” x 5”.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Some of these pins are crazy expensive. It’s about 5” x 5”.


I guess I forgot what company we were talking about here....


----------



## mikepizzo

jlundeen said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that was the intention...glad they added the signs though!  On the way out of the gates that first visit, I was selected by the OPINION CM...and said how confusing it was with no signage....  maybe they heard that over and over and decided to add the signs.  It's easy to get turned around in that park anyway, especially if you are not a frequent visitor - so I can't imagine them leaving it up to "discovery" especially for things like exits and restrooms...  ha ha





rteetz said:


> It kind of goes through to Pandora. There is no big ride marquee for the attractions. They obviously added some “temporary” ones near the entrance for people to find things but at the attractions themselves outside of the wait times they want the land to feel natural.
> 
> I think we will see the same in Galaxy’s Edge. They want it to be immersive and realistic. Having large marquees would take away from that.



I still get turned around in that place, even with the signage.  It took me a while studying the map to even get a feel.

I noticed what rteetz is saying.  I couldn't find Flight of Passage the first time in the land.  When Diagon Alley opened, they specifically didn't have any signs, they wanted people to find the brick wall on their own.  Well, people didn't like that, so they had a Team Member standing and pointing to where the entrance was.  Completely broke the immersion, but at least you didn't have a bunch of people not know where they are going.


----------



## jlundeen

yes, we got really confused in Pandora the first time, (it's no big trick to confuse people my age though!), and walked around and around until we saw the HUGE (by then) line up for FOP....  Now, after spending time there, I figured it out some, but the last trip, still ended up on the bridge to Lion King a couple of time when trying to exit....


----------



## STLstone

Flyerjab said:


> Just took this photo today.  The purple wall is just purple.  Confused as I thought there was a pattern here.
> 
> View attachment 312374


I had never even heard of this wall until it was first mentioned on this thread a few weeks ago. If I have laid eyes on it before, I never noticed it enough to remember it.

Now, it seems to be occupying way too much of my brain space, for my liking.

What will be the next turn of events? How will it end?


----------



## joelkfla

mikepizzo said:


> I'm sure you know this so I apologize about the redundancy, but that was the intention.  Rohde wanted people to discover as they went.  He didn't want any signs, even identifying the animals.  I don't remember going when there were no signs, so I can't speak to how I would have reacted to it.  I'm sure it was kind of confusing.


Anyone else here ever find the secret trail?


----------



## wareagle57

joelkfla said:


> Anyone else here ever find the secret trail?



Nope. Care to share? I'll be there in 2 weeks without park hoppers for the first time ever, so I am looking forward to actually exploring and relaxing for once.


----------



## joelkfla

wareagle57 said:


> Nope. Care to share? I'll be there in 2 weeks without park hoppers for the first time ever, so I am looking forward to actually exploring and relaxing for once.


It's not there anymore.  They blocked it off with benches and bushes maybe 5 years or so after Asia opened, and then completely obliterated it a few years later.


----------



## jlundeen

joelkfla said:


> It's not there anymore.  They blocked it off with benches and bushes maybe 5 years or so after the park opened, and then completely obliterated it a few years later.


Where was it and where did it go?


----------



## skier_pete

Can we please take all the wall talk to the wall thread...



...OK - I don't know if there's a wall thread, I just don't want to read about it anymore.


----------



## wnwardii

Well the Purple Wall changes have made it to an online article by People.com.  So this is becoming "big" news.


----------



## joelkfla

jlundeen said:


> Where was it and where did it go?


On the walkway between Asia & Africa, the walkway splits into an upper and lower path about halfway between the 2 lands.  The upper path was a smoking section; I don't think it is now, but I'm not sure.  There's a little creek that both paths cross.

On the upper path, there used to be an unpaved trail that branched off into the forest, and crossed the creek on stepping stones.  Coming from Asia, the entrance was just past the food stand (Mr. Komodo's?).  You could see the main path when you were on the secret trail crossing the creek, but it was very hard to see in from the main path (which I believe is why it was closed.)

I walked the trail many times, and I think only once did I run into another Guest on it.

After it was blocked off, for a while it was still possible to step around the bench and walk the trail, but eventually Disney completely planted over it.

I think I remember Joe Rhode mentioning it in an interview, in which he had said the park was designed to encourage exploration.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney Imagineers Talk Immersive Storytelling at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Foodie Guide to Easter 2018 at Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## jlundeen

joelkfla said:


> On the walkway between Asia & Africa, the walkway splits into an upper and lower path about halfway between the 2 lands.  The upper path was a smoking section; I don't think it is now, but I'm not sure.  There's a little creek that both paths cross.
> 
> On the upper path, there used to be an unpaved trail that branched off into the forest, and crossed the creek on stepping stones.  Coming from Asia, the entrance was just past the food stand (Mr. Komodo's?).  You could see the main path when you were on the secret trail crossing the creek, but it was very hard to see in from the main path (which I believe is why it was closed.)
> 
> I walked the trail many times, and I think only once did I run into another Guest on it.
> 
> After it was blocked off, it was still possible to step around the bench and walk the trail for a while, but eventually Disney completely planted over it.


Here's the current map from the WDW site - is this the area you are talking about?  Where did the path end?


----------



## joelkfla

jlundeen said:


> View attachment 312431
> Here's the current map from the WDW site - is this the area you are talking about?  Where did the path end?


Yes -- it went uphill towards the top of the map, and just ran parallel to the main path before rejoining it, probably for about 1000 feet.  It was less than a 5 minute walk.  But it felt very isolated in places.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland After Dark: Star Wars Nite is Sold Out


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney and Universal in LinkedIns top companies
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/03/universal-and-disney-named-two-of.html?m=1



Proud to have worked at 2 of the top 10.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Tigger's ally said:


> You can't remember why you love Kurt Russell?



Ha! No, I _definitely_ remember why I like Kurt Russell! And if I forget, I can always re-watch Overboard...or Miracle...or Escape from New York...or Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2, but *not* the new Poseidon! Once was enough!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> I want them all...
> 
> View attachment 312371
> 
> I have the tiger one already.



Love them! Will they start selling them before 4/22? We leave 4/21, before the Party for the Planet, so wondering if we'll miss them...


----------



## rteetz

TheFloatingBear said:


> Love them! Will they start selling them before 4/22? We leave 4/21, before the Party for the Planet, so wondering if we'll miss them...


They were available today I believe.


----------



## Fantasia79

Flyerjab said:


> Just took this photo today.  The purple wall is just purple.  Confused as I thought there was a pattern here.
> 
> View attachment 312374



Dude, should’ve grabbed a selfie while you can.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Treasures from the Disney Vault returns tonight
> 
> https://t.co/i1TpujPK1Q?amp=1



Thanks for the reminder, Ryan! I just set my dvr from my phone and noticed that TCM has apparently changed the lineup by switching The Sword and the Rose with The Journey of Natty Gann. Natty was supposed to be at 8, now airing at 2:15, and The Sword and the Rose now airing at 8 instead of 2:15


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Hotel Updates Menus for Tangaroa Terrace and Trader Sam's


----------



## PxyShan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disneyland Hotel Updates Menus for Tangaroa Terrace and Trader Sam's


It can't be a bad thing to have more places selling the long beans. It's too bad they took the pork sandwich off the menu though. I know they really don't want people to stay at Trader Sam's all that long, but it's pretty lacking when you really want something substantial to go with your Uh Oa.


----------



## SaharanTea

piglet1979 said:


> This is scary as I was their that Friday.  We left Saturday to come home and news of the shooting came out as we were pulling into our driveway very early Sunday morning.



We read the news as we were getting ready for our first park day.  That was a bad week for Orlando.


----------



## koala1966

TheFloatingBear said:


> I didn't like it very much, and I love Kurt Russell! But I can't remember why...


Because it wasn't good, lol. I remember being disappointed


----------



## rteetz

Anyone get Last Jedi on Blu-ray or DVD? I watched the deleted scenes and some of the other extras. I always find it interesting to see what could have been.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Anyone get Last Jedi on Blu-ray or DVD? I watched the deleted scenes and some of the other extras. I always find it interesting to see what could have been.


I bought it on iTunes a couple days ago, but I have yet to watch the deleted scenes or the movie again.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Anyone get Last Jedi on Blu-ray or DVD? I watched the deleted scenes and some of the other extras. I always find it interesting to see what could have been.



I saw some of the deleted scenes in YouTube. The Finn/stormtrooper one was bizarre. So was the one with luke telling ray that the villagers were being slaughtered.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sort of news. If anyone is near the Dallas area on April 6-8 Dallas fan expo is happening and a decent number of Disney stars are going.

Susan Egan (Meg from Hercules)
Jodi Benson (Ariel)
Linda Larkin (Jasmine)
paige O'Hara (Belle)

They are all available for autographs and will have panels. Jodi Benson will be hosting a panel Saturday night and she will also be singing.


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

rteetz said:


> Anyone get Last Jedi on Blu-ray or DVD? I watched the deleted scenes and some of the other extras. I always find it interesting to see what could have been.



Yep, got my copy as well. I agree the deleted scenes are very interesting especially watching with the commentary on them. Also the Audio Commentary with the movie is great too


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sort of news. If anyone is near the Dallas area on April 6-8 Dallas fan expo is happening and a decent number of Disney stars are going.
> 
> Susan Egan (Meg from Hercules)
> Jodi Benson (Ariel)
> Linda Larkin (Jasmine)
> paige O'Hara (Belle)
> 
> They are all available for autographs and will have panels. Jodi Benson will be hosting a panel Saturday night and she will also be singing.


Jodi is amazing in person!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Resort Photo Update: Bug Off


----------



## DBDiz

rteetz said:


> Anyone get Last Jedi on Blu-ray or DVD? I watched the deleted scenes and some of the other extras. I always find it interesting to see what could have been.



I got most of the way through the Behind the Scenes Documentary. It's incredible to see how much work that went into everything.


----------



## rteetz

DBDiz said:


> I got most of the way through the Behind the Scenes Documentary. It's incredible to see how much work that went into everything.


The documentary is the next thing I am going to watch. I did the deleted scenes and re-watched the movie.


----------



## DizDaD7

jlundeen said:


> View attachment 312431
> Here's the current map from the WDW site - is this the area you are talking about?  Where did the path end?





joelkfla said:


> Yes -- it went uphill towards the top of the map, and just ran parallel to the main path before rejoining it, probably for about 1000 feet.  It was less than a 5 minute walk.  But it felt very isolated in places.



FWIW, That was not a very long trail, and not really secluded...DI VINE  used to set up in there in years past, and I do recall them having Character meet n greets up there..Baloo from what I remember...  The real good hidden trail that starts across from Pizzafari, is the one I think the OP was talking about though...Winds around the tree.


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> Anyone get Last Jedi on Blu-ray or DVD? I watched the deleted scenes and some of the other extras. I always find it interesting to see what could have been.


I keep forgetting to stop and pick it up, I wonder if the version I want is still available... I should know by now to just preorder online...


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Sadly I'm just hating it more and more.
> 
> Sorry this is long.
> 
> Rey's nobody (I think that will change) and learned nothing but "she" crushes everybody.
> 
> Kylo goes nowhere and can't beat an untrained little girl, and the movie started with him belittled for the mask-which was pretty cool IMO.
> 
> Snoke s dead, who was he anyway?
> 
> The lightsaber could have been its own story almost (a story for another day), but Luke tossed it minute one and Rian breaks it in half.
> 
> Leia dies, but comes to life anyway-even though she's the only one really dead.
> 
> Luke uses the comfort of his island to use his Master Jedi Powers (after not caring he created Kylo and killed Han) to project (finally does something other than milking a teet) and give the remaining 7 Rebels (everybody else is by now dead and all ships blown up) 5 minutes of time to escape (wow big helper)-as long as the untrained no powers girl can magically lift the boulders in the back entrance, or they all get slaughtered-and then he dies out of the series forever.
> 
> Well that worth seeing him after 40 years, ya know-the whole point of FA (remember Rey being shocked about Luke and the Force being real) was to find this incredible asset that left a secret trail (map) to be found if really needed.....
> 
> We get the Hollywood PETA animal abuse (look closer), the child labor camp with the animals, and of course the bad white man run money grubbing gambling casino and weapon builders, along with the white Nazi bumbling First Order leaders.
> 
> But the good news, we still a mom on life support, a boy and a girl left to fight with each another day that nobody cares about.........oh and Chewy.
> 
> Let's do Game of Thrones directing type stuff, that's been kinda successful.
> 
> Maybe Luke is shocked by Rey's story. Wonders just who could she be to be this powerful already. Starts training immediately to help fix the mess he created and hid from, and actually gets emotional about Han when Chewy makes him aware of it.
> 
> He shows Rey the Knights of Ren battle, *no it wasn't because Luke tried to KILL his nephew in his sleep*, she is now scared for once.
> 
> Then Kylo and the Knights and of Ren and more descend on the island, Chewy sees them coming and boldly battles them killing many, struggles into the Falcon, looks at a picture of Han and codes in self destruct-Goes out a hero and takes a bunch more with him.
> 
> Luke raises his ship out of the water and with Rey escape to fight another day, with good reason.
> 
> He has an actual emotional "in person" reunion with his sister after all the years, and with Han dead and her son out of control.
> 
> *Yes, they killed Chewy.* Now they've done it, now I care, now I'm watching with interest.
> 
> And what do we have, Snoke taking Kylo to the next level, Rey learning and maybe finding who she really is, Leia on her way out but not in a weird way, Luke literally going to kick a$$ in IX.


I think Rey being a nobody will change too.

I'd love to learn more about Snoke.

I think Leia not dying in this movie is my biggest complaint. This would have been the best send off for her.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I think Rey being a nobody will change too.
> 
> I'd love to learn more about Snoke.
> 
> I think Leia not dying in this movie is my biggest complaint. This would have been the best send off for her.



Agreed. Do you feel there is enough remaining currently?

I can't see one reason to care about any of them, or the story going forward. Unless JJ has some magic left anyway.


----------



## jtwibih

I tend to think that the original EU, along with some of the video games that showcased a different type of Jedi power, has been a significant contributor to the criticism that the new SW universe is seeing. Whether people hated or loved those stories, they still mapped what the characters look like years later. There were also some very good stories in the old canon. Now that all of that has been scrapped as canon, SW fans are struggling to grasp the new stories because of what was told before. I’m neither saying that those people are wrong or right but I think the reception to the new movies would be significantly different had those post ROTJ stories had not been told. Almost every story written had a connection to the Skywalkers (that was the original intent of SW anyway) and now the connections are being broken to take the focus off of them. That is tough to get past for many fans as well. 

Just my opinion.......


----------



## Pete M

I'd wager that snoke's backstory will show up in a book or a comic.


----------



## Chef Louis

Can't get myself to revisit TLJ, don't really want to rehash my opinions. The next movie will change my opinion on the movie, so I'll probably watch it again after that one.


----------



## Pete M

jtwibih said:


> Almost every story written had a connection to the Skywalkers (that was the original intent of SW anyway) and now the connections are being broken to take the focus off of them. That is tough to get past for many fans as well.
> 
> Just my opinion.......



mine too.  it appears that in order to push forward and expand the star wars universe, the people in charge felt some of the themes from the past had to go.  including that force users come from force users.   honestly that isn't even a new concept.  anakin came from nobody.  in fact if I remember right, most jedi came from "nobodys".  they were sensed by the current Jedi who then went to that planet and offered to teach the kid.  

Plus remember that this new trilogy is mostly made for the new generation of fans, not just us "old-timers".  I haven't found a 7-15 year old yet that didn't love the movie.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Agreed. Do you feel there is enough remaining currently?
> 
> I can't see one reason to care about any of them, or the story going forward. Unless JJ has some magic left anyway.


I still think there is enough left. This trilogy is the end of the skywalker story and the beginning of a new time in the galaxy. The first trilogy is the beginning of skywalker, the middle trilogy is the prime of skywalker, and this trilogy is the end.


----------



## rteetz

Pete M said:


> I'd wager that snoke's backstory will show up in a book or a comic.


Very true. I’d be interested to see if they visit it in a future stand alone film.


----------



## rteetz

Pete M said:


> mine too.  it appears that in order to push forward and expand the star wars universe, the people in charge felt some of the themes from the past had to go.  including that force users come from force users.   honestly that isn't even a new concept.  anakin came from nobody.  in fact if I remember right, most jedi came from "nobodys".  they were sensed by the current Jedi who then went to that planet and offered to teach the kid.
> 
> Plus remember that this new trilogy is mostly made for the new generation of fans, not just us "old-timers".  I haven't found a 7-15 year old yet that didn't love the movie.


Bingo, this is all about the next generation.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I still think there is enough left. This trilogy is the end of the skywalker story and the beginning of a new time in the galaxy. The first trilogy is the beginning of skywalker, the middle trilogy is the prime of skywalker, and this trilogy is the end.



I get the "new" Star Wars angle. But Luke could have went out in IX, and been "Luke" the whole time.

The transition was awful IMO.

But I still stand by the current remaining characters have little interest going into IX though. And even less story.

If the goal was simply to show "anybody" can use the force, and we hope you like the 4 new characters a lot that have no story whatsoever-I guess it is what it is.


----------



## joelkfla

DizDaD7 said:


> FWIW, That was not a very long trail, and not really secluded...DI VINE  used to set up in there in years past, and I do recall them having Character meet n greets up there..Baloo from what I remember...  The real good hidden trail that starts across from Pizzafari, is the one I think the OP was talking about though...Winds around the tree.


I can't imagine there being characters up there.  The trail was completely unpaved, and in places barely wide enough for 2 people to walk side by side.  I don't recall any clearing where a character could set up.  You certainly could not get a double stroller thru it.

I don't think Di Vine would risk going uphill on the unpaved ground with stilts.  Besides, no one would ever find her -- where's the fun in that?


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> and this trilogy is the end.



To me you hit the nail on the head with that.

Only problem is, its a "trilogy". It may as well be over now. Han dead, Snoke dead, Luke dead, Leia really dead.

We are on the new gen right now. IX is pointless. No bad guy, no hero, no resistance, no story or reason to do anything.

Just start a new trilogy from here.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> To me you hit the nail on the head with that.
> 
> Only problem is, its a "trilogy". It may as well be over now. Han dead, Snoke dead, Luke dead, Leia really dead.
> 
> We are on the new gen right now. IX is pointless. No bad guy, no hero, no resistance, no story or reason to do anything.
> 
> Just start a new trilogy from here.


Leia isn’t officially dead in the film yet though. I’m sure we will learn a bit more about the going a Luke too. Kylo Ren still has conflict as well.


----------



## DizDaD7

joelkfla said:


> I can't imagine there being characters up there.  The trail was completely unpaved, and in places barely wide enough for 2 people to walk side by side.  I don't recall any clearing where a character could set up.  You certainly could not get a double stroller thru it.
> 
> I don't think Di Vine would risk going uphill on the unpaved ground with stilts.  Besides, no one would ever find her -- where's the fun in that?



Well, Looking at the map that was provided, it clearly shows A TRAIL....I doubt that they would have that on the map if it were a rocky/unkept  trail. Also You mentioned it being roughly 1000ft...which is 3 & 1/3 football fields long, or rather just a tad under 1/5 of a mile.. Do you honestly think that the lil trail on that map is that long.... It might only be 1000ft from Africa to Birds of Wonder maybe if not less.  And Yes there was  definitely a paved area, Where I Walked, and there was a character station/gazebo thing there...


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Leia isn’t officially dead in the film yet though. I’m sure we will learn a bit more about the going a Luke too. Kylo Ren still has conflict as well.



Here's hoping, but I'm certainly not on pins and needles for any of that.

*An argument could be made that IX should be the most highly anticipated movie in Cinema History, maybe after FA anyway.*

GOT though OMG (not cinema but even worse-TV), heck even Infinity War in comparison for anticipation?


----------



## SaharanTea

jtwibih said:


> I tend to think that the original EU, along with some of the video games that showcased a different type of Jedi power, has been a significant contributor to the criticism that the new SW universe is seeing. Whether people hated or loved those stories, they still mapped what the characters look like years later. There were also some very good stories in the old canon. Now that all of that has been scrapped as canon, SW fans are struggling to grasp the new stories because of what was told before. I’m neither saying that those people are wrong or right but I think the reception to the new movies would be significantly different had those post ROTJ stories had not been told. Almost every story written had a connection to the Skywalkers (that was the original intent of SW anyway) and now the connections are being broken to take the focus off of them. That is tough to get past for many fans as well.
> 
> Just my opinion.......



I expected those stories to be changed, but I didn't expect those stories to turn out to be such bummers.  No one from the Original Trilogy had anything remotely resembling a good outcome since RotJ.  One kid among them, and he's what he is.


----------



## SaharanTea

jade1 said:


> I get the "new" Star Wars angle. But Luke could have went out in IX, and been "Luke" the whole time.
> 
> The transition was awful IMO.
> 
> But I still stand by the current remaining characters have little interest going into IX though. And even less story.
> 
> If the goal was simply to show "anybody" can use the force, and we hope you like the 4 new characters a lot that have no story whatsoever-I guess it is what it is.



I think the new characters are fine for the most part, but I despised what they chose for Luke.  Just my personal opinion.


----------



## MissGina5

Roxyfire said:


> I definitely get what you're saying, so many people posting selfies constantly. On the flip side of that, I have very few nice pictures of myself since I'm always the one taking the pictures. So one of the big reasons why I like that APs come with photo pass/memory maker (whatever) is that I can actually have a vacation picture with me in it. And it's not some poorly aimed selfie. We do get a lot of pictures with the castle or spaceship earth in the background. But my mother just wants one nice picture with no one else in the background. So I feel like this might accomplish that goal. I think for some of us, it's a little corny to be stuck in front of the nicest door or wall in the house and have a picture taken once or twice a year. But now it's probably less common so it all swings back around. What was once lame is a good idea again.


The wall pics look good. When you go to WDW a lot, things like the walls become a lot of fun because its kind of insidery and great for profile pics etc. they just look good! There are a LOT of great walls at disney


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> I didnt want to imply taking some pictures of yourself is narcissistic, but if all you do is take pictures of yourself, then yes this is. We take a mix, I try to take some species of our family in the parks or on rides. (Last trip for my Splash Mountain ride photo I took a selfie on the drop, so the photopass photo was of me taking a selfie.) That said,  dont want to be in ALL my photos. When I take photos of the castle during the fireworks, I want shots of that, not a shot of my big fat head in front of the castle washing out the fireworks.


ok but as a milennial who works with Gen Z, no one is just doing selfies by themselves all the time. I promise!


----------



## MissGina5

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah I'm not too far south of you (NW Suburbs of Chicago) and Homecomin' is definitely on my list. Good southern food is hard to find up here.


omg be my friend lol


----------



## Roxyfire

MissGina5 said:


> omg be my friend lol



lol sure! PM me and we can get some drinks sometime!


----------



## jlundeen

So every Wednesday, we babysit for our 3 year old grandson at his house.  This past Wed, we started watching Toy Story 2 (I haven't seen it in YEARS!) and I kept thinking about the posts about all the stuff that TSL will have when it opens.  Of course his Dad (our SIL) came home before the darned movie ended, so now I'm going to have to dig through all our old movies and see if I can find it just to watch the ending!  Darned kids!

Oh a good note, though, I can't wait to take this little guy to WDW for the first time- but his mom and dad say "Not until he's 5!"  Drat!  I'll keep working on them!


----------



## Pete M

SaharanTea said:


> I expected those stories to be changed, but I didn't expect those stories to turn out to be such bummers.  No one from the Original Trilogy had anything remotely resembling a good outcome since RotJ.  One kid among them, and he's what he is.



Number 5 ended on some real bummers too.  read some of the original reviews.


----------



## SaharanTea

Pete M said:


> Number 5 ended on some real bummers too.  read some of the original reviews.



I could see that, but at least they were all still alive.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney confirms “pizza planet” for Disneyland 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/03/alien-pizza-planet-landing-soon-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I still think there is enough left. This trilogy is the end of the skywalker story and the beginning of a new time in the galaxy. The first trilogy is the beginning of skywalker, the middle trilogy is the prime of skywalker, and this trilogy is the end.



But they need to tie it into the Skywalkers beyond just Luke and Leia dying ... now if that means Kylo becomes the central focus of completing that storyline (or they change Rey’s parrantagebto be part of that line) then I can see it working


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> But they need to tie it into the Skywalkers beyond just Luke and Leia dying ... now if that means Kylo becomes the central focus of completing that storyline (or they change Rey’s parrantagebto be part of that line) then I can see it working


Go back to enjoying Italy


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Harry Potter coaster will use existing dragon challenge structures
> 
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/u...r-ride-will-reuse-dragon-challenge-structure/


ugh.


----------



## MissGina5

Capang said:


> I just choked on my lunch.


but the wall fans are the crazy ones


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Go back to enjoying Italy


WAIT I JUST GOT BACK FROM ITALY! hence all of these responses.


----------



## Pete M

SaharanTea said:


> I could see that, but at least they were all still alive.



sorta.  no one knew if Han was coming back.    Luke had one arm, vader could have been lying, the empire had the rebels on the ropes and the audience was a bit confused that the movie ended where it did.  Fortunately there was a plan and in 6 the good guys came back and saved the franchise by, uh, partying with some bloodthirsty ewoks.  

people have their own opinions on what Luke should be and how he should act, but it's not totally inconceivable that he became a disillusioned old man after finding out what all happened in the last bunch of decades with the Jedi order and then lost his faith in the force when his own nephew and star pupil went dark right under his nose.  I don't hate the ideas they came up with, but the execution could definitely be handled better.


----------



## jade1

Pete M said:


> sorta.  no one knew if Han was coming back.    Luke had one arm, vader could have been lying, the empire had the rebels on the ropes and the audience was a bit confused that the movie ended where it did.



But Han wasn't dead, and Luke now had a bionic arm at the end of 5, Vader was in full force and there were more than 7 rebels alive.



Pete M said:


> *Fortunately* there was a plan and in 6 *the good guys came back and saved the franchise *by, uh, partying with some bloodthirsty ewoks.



Yes, but *un*fortunately the good guys are not coming back for the 3rd trilogy installment this time-they are all dead.



Pete M said:


> people have their own opinions on what Luke should be and how he should act, but it's not totally inconceivable that he became a disillusioned old man after finding out what all happened in the last bunch of decades with the Jedi order and then lost his faith in the force when his own nephew and star pupil went dark right under his nose.  I don't hate the ideas they came up with, but the execution could definitely be handled better.



Not totally inconceivable? Well that's a glowing take on what happened.

Dark under his nose? He was going to kill him-his nephew, yes right under his nose.

So create an entire movie about how to track down a savior (with a map he left behind) to find he's a worthless pile.

And crush his entire legacy.


----------



## beer dave

I guess I accidentally clicked on the "discuss star wars movies in depth" thread.....my mistake.


----------



## Pete M

how many real life heros have gone down some different or even disturbing paths 30 years later?  it's not impossible for a fictional one to do the same. 

I'm just trying to make sense of what's been given to us.



don't worry Dave, I'm all done.


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> I guess I accidentally clicked on the "discuss star wars movies in depth" thread.....my mistake.


Slow news day. Better than discussing the purple wall IMO.


----------



## Roxyfire

beer dave said:


> I guess I accidentally clicked on the "discuss star wars movies in depth" thread.....my mistake.



I know right? I feel like this has all been hashed out all over the internet. I love star wars too, and I know people are super passionate about it but I don't think anyone's gonna change hearts or minds on this topic. Much like other hot topics of our current day we don't have the gift of hindsight or nostalgia to pull us through. It is America after all and people are free to like/dislike what they want and that should be the end of it.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Slow news day. Better than discussing the purple wall IMO.


ok but what are your thoughts on the blueberry wall


----------



## Aron1012

Don't visit this thread too often but was excited to see a SW discussion taking place.  I went to see TLJ on opening day and left thinking maybe it was the best Star Wars movie I had ever seen.  Then came here to read the reviews and was amazed how widely they varied. 

I just watched it again this week at home.  Having read all the harsh criticism it was definitely a different experience watching it this time.  Several points I could see (and relate) to where they were coming from.  It still had some very high points, but it certainly wasn't as good this time.  Interestingly as a stand alone movie I think it was good, but taken in context of what Star Wars has been it fell pretty short.  The most frustrating part is they could have done a couple things different that would have made it so much better:

1.  Leia- Wow what a fitting and amazing end it would have been if she had flown the cruiser through the FO ship at lightspeed.  I can't believe through CGI or something they didn't go back and make that change after her untimely death.  It would have been such a tribute to her......

2.  Admiral Ackbar-  If is wasn't going to be Leia he would have been the perfect backup option for the sacrifice.  I mean Holdo was good, but certainly not worthy. 

3.  Luke-  In some ways I still think the criticism of his character portrayal is unfair.  I don't have an issue with the reluctance to teach Rey or his disdain for the Jeid order.  But the route they choose for the first interaction with the lightsaber just comes off poor after the surprise of it is gone.  Luke was always curious, I think he first instinct would be question before rejection.  Also it just doesn't develop his change from reluctance to the ultimate sacrifice nearly enough.  I think had Yoda come to visit before he was willing to train Rey it would have made much more sense.  I did think the scene where Chewy appears by destroying the door was still awesome and Luke asking about Han, how sobering.

4. Rose & Finn & Canto Bight- I get where the strong criticism of this part of the story comes from, ie The Pointless Impossible Mission.  But I am going to hold out some judgment until the triology is complete.  As someone who watched ROTJ before ANH and ESB I try to think about how different I would have felt about some characters after each of the first two.  Prime Example:  Lando.  Depending on how the story concludes that little side trip might stand up to time much better than we think. 

5. Rey & Kylo-  It was a very interesting thought they could "burn down the past" and start something new and different.  In some ways it may have been more interesting story if they went that direction before "redeeming" Rey in the 3rd movie.  But now, what can they give us besides Good vs. Evil epic battle in the finale??  The redemption of Vader was so great because it was somewhat unexpected and uplifting.  Assuming they don't go for redemption 2.0, where can they take the story in an interesting, but also validating conclusion.  Glad I'm not in JJ's chair so to speak. 

There were other unnecessary and unfulfilling arcs (see Snoke, Phasma, Maz, Poe) but I'm rooting for the underdog in the finale.  Meaning at this point it would be a pretty big upset if they manage to wrap this series up in a way that does justice to it.


----------



## Aron1012

Roxyfire said:


> I know right? I feel like this has all been hashed out all over the internet. I love star wars too, and I know people are super passionate about it but I don't think anyone's gonna change hearts or minds on this topic. Much like other hot topics of our current day we don't have the gift of hindsight or nostalgia to pull us through. It is America after all and people are free to like/dislike what they want and that should be the end of it.




Bahaha.... I was tempted to immediately remove my lengthy Star Wars post after seeing this came up between.  But instead I'll just say sorry Roxy.  But seriously if this is wrong place and needs to be taken down Mods go ahead it won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## rteetz

I love the Star Wars talk. I think it’s time we move on though and back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Roxyfire

Aron1012 said:


> Bahaha.... I was tempted to immediately remove my lengthy Star Wars post after seeing this came up between.  But instead I'll just say sorry Roxy.  But seriously if this is wrong place and needs to be taken down Mods go ahead it won't hurt my feelings.



I'm no moderator or anything so you don't have to apologize to me! It's just one of those things that has become ultra polarizing that used to be fun. That's what I think is ruining star wars  /soapbox


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> I love the Star Wars talk. I think it’s time we move on though and back to our regularly scheduled programming.



Thank you


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Vekoma has acquired Sansei Technologies

http://www.inparkmagazine.com/vekoma-acquisition/

Disney has worked with both companies before.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Incredicoaster logo and more Together Forever concept art

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/incredibles-incredicoaster-logo-revealed-new-concept-art-for-pixar-fest/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar’s next short “Bao” 

http://ew.com/movies/2018/03/30/pixar-bao-first-look/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
According to Attractions Magazine the worlds largest Hidden Mickey the Mickey forest is being cut down.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Go back to enjoying Italy



Well, I am in the airport waiting for a our flight home now

Was a great trip (though obviously very different than the Disney Cruise we did 5 weeks ago).

Love how quickly fellow DISers become good friends.  Also nice to be able to hang out with the podcast team (we took over one of the bars each night) and meet several I hadn’t before (including Sean, Kylie, and Eli)...

Ok, back your regularly scheduled news and rumors


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I am in the airport waiting for a our flight home now
> 
> Was a great trip (though obviously very different than the Disney Cruise we did 5 weeks ago).
> 
> Love how quickly fellow DISers become good friends.  Also nice to be able to hang out with the podcast team (we took over one of the bars each night) and meet several I hadn’t before (including Sean, Kylie, and Eli)...
> 
> Ok, back your regularly scheduled news and rumors



So jealous!  That sounds like a blast.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> According to Attractions Magazine the worlds largest Hidden Mickey the Mickey forest is being cut down.


Where?


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> Where?


It’s in Clermont I believe. It’s off Disney property.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

MissGina5 said:


> ok but what are your thoughts on the blueberry wall



Or the bubblegum wall? If I didn't keep up with this thread, I wouldn't even have known I was missing out on walls!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I love the Star Wars talk. I think it’s time we move on though and back to our regularly scheduled programming.



Yes please - I love Star Wars but dread the "It's not Star Wars" debate. Please move it elsewhere. I've been offline for two days and skipped right over all those posts -  I'd rather read about walls. (And I don't want to read about walls.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

1st Annual Easter Egg Hunt Comes to Aulani, A Disney Resort&Spa


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Changes Coming to World Drive Near the Parking Lot of Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

FastPass Reservations Now Open for “UP! A Great Bird Adventure” at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> FastPass Reservations Now Open for “UP! A Great Bird Adventure” at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


They've been available for a few weeks already.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> FastPass Reservations Now Open for “UP! A Great Bird Adventure” at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


This seriously is going to have FP? They never had FP before for the bird show.  I guess since it is “new.”


----------



## shoreward

Festival of the Lion King will be closed for one day.



> *Hours*
> Wednesday
> May 09, 2018
> 
> No performance today.


----------



## Jetku

Happy Easter all!

Heading to the world tomorrow. I refreshed my podcast feed this morning and saw a special episode of the Be Our Guest podcast  announcing Resort fees starting tomorrow. Started to get concerned immediately then realized...

Happy April Fools all!

Ugh. 6am and tricked already.


----------



## skier_pete

Jetku said:


> Happy Easter all!
> 
> Heading to the world tomorrow. I refreshed my podcast feed this morning and saw a special episode of the Be Our Guest podcast  announcing Resort fees starting tomorrow. Started to get concerned immediately then realized...
> 
> Happy April Fools all!
> 
> Ugh. 6am and tricked already.



Ugh, my least favorite day on the internet. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## FinnsMom7

I got an email about changes to policies about children - should have known when they refer to fb posts as proof of birth - mind you I don't even have kids


----------



## rteetz

Happy Easter to all of those that celebrate!


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## crazy4wdw

"Frozen" songwriters Bobby and Kristen Lopez: Collaborators for life,  on CBS Sunday Morning:

*https://www.cbsnews.com/news/frozen-songwriters-bobby-and-kristen-lopez-collaborators-for-life/
*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New 4 parks phone cases 

https://t.co/6YaUWelubF?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland monorail got a Pixar wrap 

https://twitter.com/mouseinfo/status/980510683375714305?s=21


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland monorail got a Pixar wrap
> 
> https://twitter.com/mouseinfo/status/980510683375714305?s=21



Why oh why can't we have such a cool monorail? I'm not just talking about the wrap either


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> Why oh why can't we have such a cool monorail? I'm not just talking about the wrap either


Personally I like the WDW design better but WDW definitely needs new trains.


----------



## Keels

soniam said:


> Why oh why can't we have such a cool monorail? I'm not just talking about the wrap either



Yeah, no. The Disneyland monorail has no A/C and barely runs in the summer because it gets so hot.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Yeah, no. The Disneyland monorail has no A/C and barely runs in the summer because it gets so hot.


True although the Florida monorail has A/C that doesn’t always work half the time.


----------



## jlundeen

Keels said:


> Yeah, no. The Disneyland monorail has no A/C and barely runs in the summer because it gets so hot.


And smells awful....


----------



## soniam

Keels said:


> Yeah, no. The Disneyland monorail has no A/C and barely runs in the summer because it gets so hot.





jlundeen said:


> And smells awful....



Well, the WDW one breaks down a lot too, and it smells too. I am more referring to the looks and age of the DLR one.


----------



## Keels

soniam said:


> Well, the WDW one breaks down a lot too, and it smells too. I am more referring to the looks and age of the DLR one.



It also doesn’t really have seats and is more similar to the faux monorail at the airport. 

I enjoy it more for it’s aesthetic running through the parks, but as a transportation vehicle it’s terrible - unless you’re in Tomorrowland and need to get to the now defunct portion of Downtown Disney ASAP (ESPN, Rainforest).


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Saw a report on Facebook that a couple of families were offered $60 or 6 Minnie van rides for opting out of housekeeping (for a 7 night stay).  They chose the gift card so not real confirmation on Minnie Vans but wondering if anyone else has heard anything, this was at CBR today.  Also noted the hours you can use them for the opt out are restricted. (Not available first thing in AM or late at night. Mostly middle of the day trips).


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland monorail got a Pixar wrap
> 
> https://twitter.com/mouseinfo/status/980510683375714305?s=21


I do not like this at all...


----------



## mikepizzo

soniam said:


> Why oh why can't we have such a cool monorail? I'm not just talking about the wrap either



During our Disneyland trip in 2015 we got to ride in the "private" train at the end.  It was a pretty neat experience.  Would be cool if WDW had something like that.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
It looks like we've survived April Fools Day pretty much unscathed.

Happy April Fools Recovery Day!


----------



## Flyerjab

soniam said:


> Why oh why can't we have such a cool monorail? I'm not just talking about the wrap either



I’ve never been to Disneyland so I can’t directly comment on this.  We have friends that went though and they said that the DL monorail terrified them.  It was much more jolting of a ride and to them it felt like it could fall off at any second.  They said the WDW monorails are much smoother.


----------



## mom2rtk

Flyerjab said:


> I’ve never been to Disneyland so I can’t directly comment on this.  We have friends that went though and they said that the DL monorail terrified them.  It was much more jolting of a ride and to them it felt like it could fall off at any second.  They said the WDW monorails are much smoother.


I've been on the DL monorail many times and never even noticed it being a jolting ride. My only beef with the system is that it has no A/C and closes down when it's really hot out.


----------



## Mrs Geek

Saw this on Facebook this weekend:

"Jelani Alladin (Kristoff), Greg Hildreth (Olaf), John Riddle (Hans) and the entire cast of the new Broadway hit Frozen surprised the sold-out house at the St. James Theatre this afternoon with a tribute to Rodgers & Hammerstein’s classic musical Oklahoma!, which opened at the St. James Theatre 75 years ago today, on March 31, 1943. Riddle began with an a cappella version of Oklahoma!’s sweeping opening number, ‘Oh, What a Beautiful Mornin',’ joined by Alladin and Hildreth and, finally by the entire Frozen cast, including stars Caissie Levy (Elsa) and Patti Murin (Anna)."


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Wolfgang Puck bar and grill

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photos-wolfgang-puck-bar-and-grill-takes-shape-at-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DisneyVision was an augmented reality piece of MyDisneyExperience that was scrapped before the roll out. 

https://twitter.com/dismagicbands/status/980621126278803456?s=21


----------



## DizFanFamily

Hi all - I just got back from a quick trip to DLR and had a few things I wanted to share.  It has been almost 2 years since we have been there.  
First - we rode the monorail and had no issues - it was neither hot nor smelled .  
My big observation was the push for, and unnecessary MaxPass.  Everyone from the resort, to the gates recommended it.  I did not buy it b/c we arrived mid-day on Thursday and didn't think we would get our moneys worth.  According to TouringPlans - we were there for 8/9 out of 10 days.  We used the traditional paper fastpasses and boy was it fun to use those again.  We got between 6-8 each day.  One big difference is the "fastpass" paper ticket is now only a reminder of your return time, when you return you have to pull out your paper entry ticket and have that scanned.  That was a bit nerve racking as I was afraid my kids (or worse I) would lose our ticket, but we survived.  Folks who did use MaxPass had to pull their phone out, pull up the app and have that scanned for return.  This really clogged up the fastpass entry lines, especially for folks that had their whole family linked.  They had to flip on their phone from one pass to the next.  I was also suprised with the number of rides that still don't have fastpass.  Yes, they did add it to some rides, Matterhorn, TSMM, HM, but if they had it, it wasn't "on" for Small World, Pirates, Louigi etc.  We basically only needed FP for the major E ticket rides.  We used it for Guardians, RSR, Space, BTM a few times, but that was about it.  The early day lines weren't bad for the other big rides, and there we so many rides that didn't take it.  Traveling with a party of 4, it definitely wasn't worth an additional $40/day.  I did consider buying just 1 to use for ride photos, but not that many rides had photos - and they don't put that silly watermark across the screen when you view the photo at the end - so i just took a picture of the screen - I know - redneck.  
Other observation - perhaps I too small town, but Food and Wine is crazy expensive.  There was an Angus slider that my husband was considering - $8- but it was the size of a golf ball (bun, toppings and burger).  Seriously - you would have to work to make 2 bites out of it.  
Finally, I didn't spend time taking construction photos - but we could visibly notice the changes in SWL in just the 3 days - they are progressing quickly.


----------



## Bay Max

DizFanFamily said:


> Hi all - I just got back from a quick trip to DLR and had a few things I wanted to share.  It has been almost 2 years since we have been there.
> First - we rode the monorail and had no issues - it was neither hot nor smelled .
> My big observation was the push for, and unnecessary MaxPass.  Everyone from the resort, to the gates recommended it.  I did not buy it b/c we arrived mid-day on Thursday and didn't think we would get our moneys worth.  According to TouringPlans - we were there for 8/9 out of 10 days.  We used the traditional paper fastpasses and boy was it fun to use those again.  We got between 6-8 each day.  One big difference is the "fastpass" paper ticket is now only a reminder of your return time, when you return you have to pull out your paper entry ticket and have that scanned.  That was a bit nerve racking as I was afraid my kids (or worse I) would lose our ticket, but we survived.  Folks who did use MaxPass had to pull their phone out, pull up the app and have that scanned for return.  This really clogged up the fastpass entry lines, especially for folks that had their whole family linked.  They had to flip on their phone from one pass to the next.  I was also suprised with the number of rides that still don't have fastpass.  Yes, they did add it to some rides, Matterhorn, TSMM, HM, but if they had it, it wasn't "on" for Small World, Pirates, Louigi etc.  We basically only needed FP for the major E ticket rides.  We used it for Guardians, RSR, Space, BTM a few times, but that was about it.  The early day lines weren't bad for the other big rides, and there we so many rides that didn't take it.  Traveling with a party of 4, it definitely wasn't worth an additional $40/day.  I did consider buying just 1 to use for ride photos, but not that many rides had photos - and they don't put that silly watermark across the screen when you view the photo at the end - so i just took a picture of the screen - I know - redneck.
> Other observation - perhaps I too small town, but Food and Wine is crazy expensive.  There was an Angus slider that my husband was considering - $8- but it was the size of a golf ball (bun, toppings and burger).  Seriously - you would have to work to make 2 bites out of it.
> Finally, I didn't spend time taking construction photos - but we could visibly notice the changes in SWL in just the 3 days - they are progressing quickly.



I used MaxPass when I was there last year.  My biggest complaint was that the WiFi and cell reception/data were terrible in the parks.  So MaxPass frequently didn't work effectively.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

DizFanFamily said:


> Hi all - I just got back from a quick trip to DLR and had a few things I wanted to share.  It has been almost 2 years since we have been there.
> First - we rode the monorail and had no issues - it was neither hot nor smelled .
> My big observation was the push for, and unnecessary MaxPass.  Everyone from the resort, to the gates recommended it.  I did not buy it b/c we arrived mid-day on Thursday and didn't think we would get our moneys worth.  According to TouringPlans - we were there for 8/9 out of 10 days.  We used the traditional paper fastpasses and boy was it fun to use those again.  We got between 6-8 each day.  One big difference is the "fastpass" paper ticket is now only a reminder of your return time, when you return you have to pull out your paper entry ticket and have that scanned.  That was a bit nerve racking as I was afraid my kids (or worse I) would lose our ticket, but we survived.  Folks who did use MaxPass had to pull their phone out, pull up the app and have that scanned for return.  This really clogged up the fastpass entry lines, especially for folks that had their whole family linked.  They had to flip on their phone from one pass to the next.  I was also suprised with the number of rides that still don't have fastpass.  Yes, they did add it to some rides, Matterhorn, TSMM, HM, but if they had it, it wasn't "on" for Small World, Pirates, Louigi etc.  We basically only needed FP for the major E ticket rides.  We used it for Guardians, RSR, Space, BTM a few times, but that was about it.  The early day lines weren't bad for the other big rides, and there we so many rides that didn't take it.  Traveling with a party of 4, it definitely wasn't worth an additional $40/day.  I did consider buying just 1 to use for ride photos, but not that many rides had photos - and they don't put that silly watermark across the screen when you view the photo at the end - so i just took a picture of the screen - I know - redneck.
> Other observation - perhaps I too small town, but Food and Wine is crazy expensive.  There was an Angus slider that my husband was considering - $8- but it was the size of a golf ball (bun, toppings and burger).  Seriously - you would have to work to make 2 bites out of it.
> Finally, I didn't spend time taking construction photos - but we could visibly notice the changes in SWL in just the 3 days - they are progressing quickly.



While I largely disagree with you in regards to MaxPass, I do understand the frustration with the FP lines backing up. Though to be fair, it’s just as much people trying to use their paper FP reminder and having to haul out their tickets. Likewise, people who are new to MaxPass haven’t gotten used to the process. Just as a note, even with MaxPass, you can use your ticket instead of having your phone scanned. That works great for rides/areas where the cell service isn’t great, as long as you’ve already booked the FP. 

I have found MP wonderful and it’s definitely increased the number of rides I can get on during a couple-hour trip as an AP holder. Still, glad to hear your family was able to save the $40/day and have a good time! I think it’s good that this upcharge hasn’t become one that people are forced to buy because it’s necessary to get anything done.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Wine Bar George 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photos-wine-bar-george-construction-nearly-complete-at-disney-springs/


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> True although the Florida monorail has A/C that doesn’t always work half the time.




Makes me think of this...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

DizFanFamily said:


> Hi all - I just got back from a quick trip to DLR and had a few things I wanted to share.  It has been almost 2 years since we have been there.
> First - we rode the monorail and had no issues - it was neither hot nor smelled .
> My big observation was the push for, and unnecessary MaxPass.  Everyone from the resort, to the gates recommended it.  I did not buy it b/c we arrived mid-day on Thursday and didn't think we would get our moneys worth.  According to TouringPlans - we were there for 8/9 out of 10 days.  We used the traditional paper fastpasses and boy was it fun to use those again.  We got between 6-8 each day.  One big difference is the "fastpass" paper ticket is now only a reminder of your return time, when you return you have to pull out your paper entry ticket and have that scanned.  That was a bit nerve racking as I was afraid my kids (or worse I) would lose our ticket, but we survived.  Folks who did use MaxPass had to pull their phone out, pull up the app and have that scanned for return.  This really clogged up the fastpass entry lines, especially for folks that had their whole family linked.  They had to flip on their phone from one pass to the next.  I was also suprised with the number of rides that still don't have fastpass.  Yes, they did add it to some rides, Matterhorn, TSMM, HM, but if they had it, it wasn't "on" for Small World, Pirates, Louigi etc.  We basically only needed FP for the major E ticket rides.  We used it for Guardians, RSR, Space, BTM a few times, but that was about it.  The early day lines weren't bad for the other big rides, and there we so many rides that didn't take it.  Traveling with a party of 4, it definitely wasn't worth an additional $40/day.  I did consider buying just 1 to use for ride photos, but not that many rides had photos - and they don't put that silly watermark across the screen when you view the photo at the end - so i just took a picture of the screen - I know - redneck.
> Other observation - perhaps I too small town, but Food and Wine is crazy expensive.  There was an Angus slider that my husband was considering - $8- but it was the size of a golf ball (bun, toppings and burger).  Seriously - you would have to work to make 2 bites out of it.
> Finally, I didn't spend time taking construction photos - but we could visibly notice the changes in SWL in just the 3 days - they are progressing quickly.


I have been on two trips since Maxpass rolled out and both times I got it. I only say it is worth it if you have a park hopper. That way you ca; get fastpasses at DCA while you are in DL. For this reason only, I say it is worth it. I have also held 10+ fastpasses a day with Maxpass. I traveled solo though. Since you are a family, I can see why you wouldn’t want to get it.

In regards to the festivals, I agree that Disney is changing more for these now since they know people will buy it. 

Glad you had a great trip to my favorite Disney Theme Park!


----------



## jknezek

Bloomberg reporting ESPN+, the streaming service, will launch April 12 for $4.99 a month and will be integrated into a redesigned ESPN app.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Can't really argue at a price of $4.99


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DisneyVision was an augmented reality piece of MyDisneyExperience that was scrapped before the roll out.
> 
> https://twitter.com/dismagicbands/status/980621126278803456?s=21


Cool idea, but all I could think of is all the wonderful ways it would crash the app.


jknezek said:


> Bloomberg reporting ESPN+, the streaming service, will launch April 12 for $4.99 a month and will be integrated into a redesigned ESPN app.


Good to know. Just cut the cable today. When does Disney streaming service start? Next year?


----------



## mikepizzo

jknezek said:


> Bloomberg reporting ESPN+, the streaming service, will launch April 12 for $4.99 a month and will be integrated into a redesigned ESPN app.





Lee Matthews said:


> Can't really argue at a price of $4.99



Start with a low price in hopes of getting a larger user base and then slowly creep the price up so it's around $9.99 a month by the 5 year mark?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DizFanFamily said:


> Hi all - I just got back from a quick trip to DLR and had a few things I wanted to share.  It has been almost 2 years since we have been there.
> First - we rode the monorail and had no issues - it was neither hot nor smelled .
> My big observation was the push for, and unnecessary MaxPass.  Everyone from the resort, to the gates recommended it.  I did not buy it b/c we arrived mid-day on Thursday and didn't think we would get our moneys worth.  According to TouringPlans - we were there for 8/9 out of 10 days.  We used the traditional paper fastpasses and boy was it fun to use those again.  We got between 6-8 each day.  One big difference is the "fastpass" paper ticket is now only a reminder of your return time, when you return you have to pull out your paper entry ticket and have that scanned.  That was a bit nerve racking as I was afraid my kids (or worse I) would lose our ticket, but we survived.  Folks who did use MaxPass had to pull their phone out, pull up the app and have that scanned for return.  This really clogged up the fastpass entry lines, especially for folks that had their whole family linked.  They had to flip on their phone from one pass to the next.  I was also suprised with the number of rides that still don't have fastpass.  Yes, they did add it to some rides, Matterhorn, TSMM, HM, but if they had it, it wasn't "on" for Small World, Pirates, Louigi etc.  We basically only needed FP for the major E ticket rides.  We used it for Guardians, RSR, Space, BTM a few times, but that was about it.  The early day lines weren't bad for the other big rides, and there we so many rides that didn't take it.  Traveling with a party of 4, it definitely wasn't worth an additional $40/day.  I did consider buying just 1 to use for ride photos, but not that many rides had photos - and they don't put that silly watermark across the screen when you view the photo at the end - so i just took a picture of the screen - I know - redneck.
> Other observation - perhaps I too small town, but Food and Wine is crazy expensive.  There was an Angus slider that my husband was considering - $8- but it was the size of a golf ball (bun, toppings and burger).  Seriously - you would have to work to make 2 bites out of it.
> Finally, I didn't spend time taking construction photos - but we could visibly notice the changes in SWL in just the 3 days - they are progressing quickly.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have been on two trips since Maxpass rolled out and both times I got it. I only say it is worth it if you have a park hopper. That way you ca; get fastpasses at DCA while you are in DL. For this reason only, I say it is worth it. I have also held 10+ fastpasses a day with Maxpass. I traveled solo though. Since you are a family, I can see why you wouldn’t want to get it.
> 
> In regards to the festivals, I agree that Disney is changing more for these now since they know people will buy it.
> 
> Glad you had a great trip to my favorite Disney Theme Park!



The one big drawback to me of MaxxPass is the pricing structure - they really should have a "family" price or something.  It's one thing as a solo traveler to spend $10/day - another for a family to spend $40-$50 or more a day when you really only need 1 photopass account.   Maybe do $10/person or $25/family or something


----------



## osully

I too cannot wait for the Disney streaming service. I hope it's launched in Canada at the same time but often these things aren't! 

We are moving this year and with a larger house I am tempted to cancel cable. However we do still have so many things I need to find other legal ways to watch. We are not interested in downloading / pirating. Bell seems to have a new more flexible program, just need to look into it. 

Between that, Crave TV, Netflix, and Disney streaming we would have everything!


----------



## DizFanFamily

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> While I largely disagree with you in regards to MaxPass, I do understand the frustration with the FP lines backing up. Though to be fair, it’s just as much people trying to use their paper FP reminder and having to haul out their tickets. Likewise, people who are new to MaxPass haven’t gotten used to the process. Just as a note, even with MaxPass, you can use your ticket instead of having your phone scanned. That works great for rides/areas where the cell service isn’t great, as long as you’ve already booked the FP.
> 
> I have found MP wonderful and it’s definitely increased the number of rides I can get on during a couple-hour trip as an AP holder. Still, glad to hear your family was able to save the $40/day and have a good time! I think it’s good that this upcharge hasn’t become one that people are forced to buy because it’s necessary to get anything done.



Yes - I do anticipate with the opening of SWL it will be become required to use the MP system.  I did not realize folks could chose to use their paper tickets instead of phone, and do realize others get confused and can't find their tickets, or are too early etc.  I just wasn't seeing great value.  I did seriously consider it, as the parks were quite crowded, but the crowds were worse in the afternoon/evenings, and the big ticket rides already had their FP's gone by then.  We found few FP for rides (my teenage kids wanted to do) after 4:00.  I am sure we could have been more diligent, but we failed there.  One thing I did really want the MaxPass for was to see what the return times are for rides, rather than hiking across the park to take a chance.  I got very spoiled by that with the FP+ in FL.


----------



## hiroMYhero

The Tiering Levels are out for TSL per CL Guests booking through DSS this morning:


MrInfinity said:


> Hi all, just some updates...
> As of 6/30 Rockin Rollercoaster is Tier 2.
> Alien, Slinky, and TSMM are Tier 1.


----------



## PxyShan

I was at the Disneyland Resort over St. Patrick's Day with my sisters and my mom. I loved having the paper fast passes again because it was easy enough for one of us to run - I mean quickly walk - to get another pass on the other side of the park since we weren't hindered by children this go round. Though we did consider maxpass for our last day as my mom (who is 69) was in a lot of pain from all the walking and running across the parks. I could see value in it for that reason alone for traveling with kids or elderly. At least for a day or two. But as @PaintsWithAllTheColors said, I also love that you can still get so much done without it. 

And my only complaint about the DL monorail is how unnerving the turns are - the angle feels much steeper than it is. When you're used to wide, even turns at WDW, those "sharp" angles really felt unstable.


----------



## dm1996

Did wdw ever close the line off to Fiight of Passage before the park closure each night?  I’m only asking because I would think Star Wars will be much worse and I can’t imagine Disney keeping that attraction open 4 hours past the park closure night after night.


----------



## dina444444

dm1996 said:


> Did wdw ever close the line off to Fiight of Passage before the park closure each night?  I’m only asking because I would think Star Wars will be much worse and I can’t imagine Disney keeping that attraction open 4 hours past the park closure night after night.


They did at the very very very beginning of pandora opening. They would close it before regular park closing and reopen it to emh guests for emh and it would close about 30-45 min before the end of emh. This was during opening week.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News*

Pregnant Woman attempts to bypass DCL policy pertaining to pregnancy travel restriction safety measures. Whole family was removed from ticketing by armed security. Woman filmed incident and is upset.

I get not allowing her on board per DCL policy, but to not allow the rest to go? There must be more to the story... where's Paul Harvey nowadays?


----------



## JaxDad

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News*
> 
> Pregnant Woman attempts to bypass DCL policy pertaining to pregnancy travel restriction safety measures. Whole family was removed from ticketing by armed security. Woman filmed incident and is upset.
> 
> I get not allowing her on board per DCL policy, but to not allow the rest to go? There must be more to the story... where's Paul Harvey nowadays?


I might have missed it in the article, but I did not see that the rest were not allowed to go, just that they were all escorted out.  BUT, as you say, I'm sure there is much more to the story. How much traction she gets in the court of social media will dictate DCL's response. I'm guessing even social media will not sympathize, since she was so blatantly ignorant of the rules, although they may pounce on the whole scary gun aspect...


----------



## HuskieJohn

Lee Matthews said:


> Can't really argue at a price of $4.99




I wonder how many people will pay the $4.99 and not realize they already get 99% of this content on the WATCHESPN app.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

JaxDad said:


> *How much traction she gets in the court of social media will dictate DCL's response.* I'm guessing even social media will not sympathize, since she was so blatantly ignorant of the rules, although they may pounce on the whole scary gun aspect...


I agree that this is very often the case. At some point, *this* can’t carry the day. Companies buy themselves more potential problems in the long term if they cave in the short term — especially if they’re actually in the right.  

They have a clearly articulated policy for a reason. Not their fault if she was ignorant. I’d be REALLY surprised if they received armed escort if she/they complied without a problem.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I’d be REALLY surprised if they received armed escort if she/they complied without a problem.


I agree... the armed K-9 unit doesn't just show up if someone's only slightly miffed, but usually when a scene is made, and a refusal to leave after a reasonable request to do so has been made.


----------



## wareagle57

jknezek said:


> Bloomberg reporting ESPN+, the streaming service, will launch April 12 for $4.99 a month and will be integrated into a redesigned ESPN app.



I thought this seemed promising until I realized it doesn't include ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNU or basically anything you actually want. This won't allow you to cut the cord and still enjoy sports.


----------



## jknezek

wareagle57 said:


> I thought this seemed promising until I realized it doesn't include ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNU or basically anything you actually want. This won't allow you to cut the cord and still enjoy sports.


According to an article I read 

Live sports to include hundreds of MLB, NHL, MLS games, college sports events, boxing, PGA Tour Golf, and tennis"
That's not particularly descriptive or helpful, but you might get to enjoy sports without the talking (screaming) heads that ESPN seems to mainly employ. Probably not the top tier stuff being shown on ESPN1 and ESPN2, but they show so little in the way of sports these days unless you are a Red Sox/Yankees fan or determined to watch the Golden State Warriors, or admittedly a solid amount of college football, you'll probably still get some sports.


----------



## mikepizzo

jknezek said:


> According to an article I read
> 
> Live sports to include hundreds of MLB, NHL, MLS games, college sports events, boxing, PGA Tour Golf, and tennis"
> That's not particularly descriptive or helpful, but you might get to enjoy sports without the talking (screaming) heads that ESPN seems to mainly employ. Probably not the top tier stuff being shown on ESPN1 and ESPN2, but they show so little in the way of sports these days unless you are a Red Sox/Yankees fan or determined to watch the Golden State Warriors, or admittedly a solid amount of college football, you'll probably still get some sports.



I remember one day I stayed home from school sick.  Must have been sometime between '99 and '03.  I watched a mini-golf tournament on ESPN2, and it was just so fascinating.  That's the ESPN I'd like to have back.  But those days are long gone.


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> The one big drawback to me of MaxxPass is the pricing structure - they really should have a "family" price or something.  It's one thing as a solo traveler to spend $10/day - another for a family to spend $40-$50 or more a day when you really only need 1 photopass account.   *Maybe do $10/person or $25/family or something*



You'd also have to have a max number per family, or you're going to see some really, really big families.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaharanTea said:


> You'd also have to have a max number per family, or you're going to see some really, really big families.



fair enough - or maybe do $10/first person and $5/every additional person or something ... personally, juts hard for me to justify and extra $50/day for my family to use it especially when they advertise a benefit being the daily photopass but a family only needs 1 not 5 of those


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hiroMYhero said:


> The Tiering Levels are out for TSL per CL Guests booking through DSS this morning:



was it confirmed the other non Toy Story Tier 1's (BatB and Fantasmic!) also moved to tier 2 or was it just RnRC?  I've seen both reported


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheMaxRebo said:


> was it confirmed the other non Toy Story Tier 1's (BatB and Fantasmic!) also moved to tier 2 or was it just RnRC?  I've seen both reported


@MrInfinity followed up his initial post to report:
All current Tier 1s move to Tier 2 on June 30th.

All 3 TSL attractions will be Tier 1.


----------



## MissGina5

Update: The Purple Wall WAS updated!!! But it looks really nice and its just multiple shades of purple now!


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Universal Studios (Hollywood) will announce first round of 2018 Halloween Horror Nights Mazes and Themes tomorrow morning at 8am PST.

Also, Flordia won't be missing out. Announcement for Florida at 11am EST.


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
Digital Key coming soon to Walt Disney World resorts.


----------



## Capang

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> Digital Key coming soon to Walt Disney World resorts.


So what happens to the magic bands? Are they phasing those out?


----------



## BigRed98

Capang said:


> So what happens to the magic bands? Are they phasing those out?



I believe this is just another option to open your room or gain access to pool etc without carrying your magic band if you don’t want to.


----------



## BigRed98

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> Digital Key coming soon to Walt Disney World resorts.



Disney Parks blog post regarding this: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ture-coming-soon-to-my-disney-experience-app/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

BigRed98 said:


> Disney Parks blog post regarding this: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ture-coming-soon-to-my-disney-experience-app/



I don’t understand how this is any different/better than Magic Bands. I get that it’s just another option, but in my opinion it’s a worse one?

I already can just go straight to my room, and I can go into parks/pools/my room all without having to get my phone out. Shoot, often times we’ll leave our phones in the room and just enjoy an day/evening without them! Can someone explain the benefit of using this over Magic Bands?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hiroMYhero said:


> @MrInfinity followed up his initial post to report:
> All current Tier 1s move to Tier 2 on June 30th.
> 
> All 3 TSL attractions will be Tier 1.



thanks for sharing!  Guess this was one route that people were speculating might happen.


----------



## Roxyfire

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I don’t understand how this is any different/better than Magic Bands. I get that it’s just another option, but in my opinion it’s a worse one?
> 
> I already can just go straight to my room, and I can go into parks/pools/my room all without having to get my phone out. Shoot, often times we’ll leave our phones in the room and just enjoy an day/evening without them! Can someone explain the benefit of using this over Magic Bands?



Agreed but some people just don't like magic bands. Of course, do those same people like smart phones? I dunno. But the option is there, I guess.


----------



## jlundeen

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> Digital Key coming soon to Walt Disney World resorts.


I thought this was a dumb idea when I heard it the first time.... seems to me to be redundant to the MBs....  can't they all do the same thing now?  Why have to pull out a phone and launch an app when you could just scan the band?  I must be missing something here.


----------



## MissGina5

jlundeen said:


> I thought this was a dumb idea when I heard it the first time.... seems to me to be redundant to the MBs....  can't they all do the same thing now?  Why have to pull out a phone and launch an app when you could just scan the band?  I must be missing something here.


I am wondering if it has to do with the fact that some people just use the MB puck. Reaching around your bag to get the puck might take longer than taking your phone out of your pocket?


----------



## pepperandchips

jlundeen said:


> I thought this was a dumb idea when I heard it the first time.... seems to me to be redundant to the MBs....  can't they all do the same thing now?  Why have to pull out a phone and launch an app when you could just scan the band?  I must be missing something here.



I could see this appealing to convention guests, business people who might already be acquainted with using a smartphone app to unlock hotel doors from the major chains. Those same people might be less likely to have park tickets or want to wear cutesy plastic bracelets? Just the first thought I had. 

I've also left the room and members of my travel party did not have a magic band with them, but did have their cell phone. This would have allowed my travel partner to open the door and retrieve his magic band (or just go without it). I'm all for giving people more options for access!


----------



## Roxyfire

pepperandchips said:


> I could see this appealing to convention guests, business people who might already be acquainted with using a smartphone app to unlock hotel doors from the major chains. Those same people might be less likely to have park tickets or want to wear cutesy plastic bracelets? Just the first thought I had.
> 
> I've also left the room and members of my travel party did not have a magic band with them, but did have their cell phone. This would have allowed my travel partner to open the door and retrieve his magic band (or just go without it). I'm all for giving people more options for access!



Bingo. My boyfriend is a bit of a magicband contrarian, so I could see him preferring to do this vs dig the puck out of his pockets.


----------



## Mopedmom1

"Bluetooth®-enabled mobile devices with the latest version of the My Disney Experience app are *required* to take advantage of a digital key for room entry. And don’t forget to wear your MagicBand for all other uses including park entry, FastPass+ redemption, room charges and more."  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ture-coming-soon-to-my-disney-experience-app/
Required?


----------



## BigRed98

Mopedmom1 said:


> "Bluetooth®-enabled mobile devices with the latest version of the My Disney Experience app are *required* to take advantage of a digital key for room entry. And don’t forget to wear your MagicBand for all other uses including park entry, FastPass+ redemption, room charges and more."  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ture-coming-soon-to-my-disney-experience-app/
> Required?



You have to turn Bluetooth on your smart phone in order to use this new feature.


----------



## jlundeen

Roxyfire said:


> Bingo. My boyfriend is a bit of a magicband contrarian, so I could see him preferring to do this vs dig the puck out of his pockets.


I guess I don't see the difference of digging a puck or band out of your pocket, or your phone out of your pocket, but with the phone, you need need to login in (security screen on mine anyway) and launch the app to tell the door to open.  Seems to me to be more bother than just finding the band/puck and scanning, but that's just me...  since you need the band or puck for park entrance, FPs, EMH or purchases anyway, don't most people keep them pretty accessible?  

I guess I'm just an old dog that learned the trick of keeping my plastic card (back them) or MB (now) handy.  I have my phone handy too, but seems too many extra steps and I'm pretty impatient....  but that's just me.


----------



## curse reversed

*This Day In Disney History* (sort of)

1805-Hans Christian Andersen, author of_ The Little Mermaid_, is born in Odensk, Denmark.


----------



## Mopedmom1

BigRed98 said:


> You have to turn Bluetooth on your smart phone in order to use this new feature.


Thanks. I kept reading it as you must use a phone to enter, not that a BT enabled phone was needed. I think I read it at least three times!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jlundeen said:


> I guess I don't see the difference of digging a puck or band out of your pocket, or your phone out of your pocket, but with the phone, you need need to login in (security screen on mine anyway) and launch the app to tell the door to open.  Seems to me to be more bother than just finding the band/puck and scanning, but that's just me...  since you need the band or puck for park entrance, FPs, EMH or purchases anyway, don't most people keep them pretty accessible?
> 
> I guess I'm just an old dog that learned the trick of keeping my plastic card (back them) or MB (now) handy.  I have my phone handy too, but seems too many extra steps and I'm pretty impatient....  but that's just me.


I'm trying to remember my reaction when this was a rumor a while back but I can't.

I will say more and more hotels are going to the option of keyless option and I'm guessing Disney just sees this an attractive add on. I don't know how many people will use it but it can have its advantages like if fo say you forgot your MB and closed the door before remembering (maybe you don't have the plastic card with you), you're just going down to enjoy some amenities of the resort and don't want to carry your MB or card, etc.

99% of the time my phone is within reach of me if I'm going into a hotel room so if I wasn't wearing a MB/had the MB on a keeper thing I could pull out my phone that's probably in my hand or back pocket and open the door.


----------



## Roxyfire

jlundeen said:


> I guess I don't see the difference of digging a puck or band out of your pocket, or your phone out of your pocket, but with the phone, you need need to login in (security screen on mine anyway) and launch the app to tell the door to open.  Seems to me to be more bother than just finding the band/puck and scanning, but that's just me...  since you need the band or puck for park entrance, FPs, EMH or purchases anyway, don't most people keep them pretty accessible?
> 
> I guess I'm just an old dog that learned the trick of keeping my plastic card (back them) or MB (now) handy.  I have my phone handy too, but seems too many extra steps and I'm pretty impatient....  but that's just me.



I do agree, I like magicbands so I wear mine. The pocket is an easier example, but it could be attached to the backpack or inside the backpack so the phone would be right there. Plus a lot of apps (including MDE) allow you to log in with your fingerprint. But I don't really see why people are so confused, there's nothing wrong with additional features, it's just that not every feature is for every person.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> I do agree, I like magicbands so I wear mine. The pocket is an easier example, but it could be attached to the backpack or inside the backpack so the phone would be right there. Plus a lot of apps (including MDE) allow you to log in with your fingerprint. But I don't really see why people are so confused, there's nothing wrong with additional features, it's just that not every feature is for every person.


The only thing I hope for is that each add onto MDE app doesn't in turn make it more buggy. Sometimes companies go 'feature-crazy' on their apps that have a hard time keeping up. Got no idea if that will happen with MDE just a general thought I have. *Goes for softwares too not just apps.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The only thing I hope for is that each add onto MDE app doesn't in turn make it more buggy. Sometimes companies go 'feature-crazy' on their apps that have a hard time keeping up. Got no idea if that will happen with MDE just a general thought I have. *Goes for softwares too not just apps.



That's very true, hopefully it doesn't cause a problem. I'm still hoping one day for apple watch to redeem fastpasses. Then I can just leave a puck in my bag to catch pictures.


----------



## Iowamomof4

*News
*
Permits filed for Star Wars hotel at WDW: http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/break...star-wars-hotel-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## writerguyfl

Capang said:


> So what happens to the magic bands? Are they phasing those out?



From the linked article: "Guests may use either or both options to enter their room during their stay."



Roxyfire said:


> But I don't really see why people are so confused, there's nothing wrong with additional features, it's just that not every feature is for every person.



Exactly.  This is just adding an additional feature.  Not a big deal.


----------



## Capang

writerguyfl said:


> From the linked article: "Guests may use either or both options to enter their room during their stay."
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  This is just adding an additional feature.  Not a big deal.


I get that you can use either at this point, but I could see them using this as a test to phase them out. Not providing a mb would be one less expense for Disney at the same cost to the consumer. I was just wondering if this test was the start of something bigger.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Capang said:


> I get that you can use either at this point, but I could see them using this as a test to phase them out. Not providing a mb would be one less expense for Disney at the same cost to the consumer. I was just wondering if this test was the start of something bigger.


I actually enjoyed using the MB so I kinda hope they stick around and also that they don't spin it off and make you pay for it if you're on-site. 

But I was surprised it took them so long to allow people to decline MBs. It seemed wasteful to force people to get a MB each and everytime as well as when they had split stays within the same trip.


----------



## rteetz

Thanks to everyone for keeping things flowing while I was away today.


----------



## Capang

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I actually enjoyed using the MB so I kinda hope they stick around and also that they don't spin it off and make you pay for it if you're on-site.
> 
> But I was surprised it took them so long to allow people to decline MBs. It seemed wasteful to force people to get a MB each and everytime as well as when they had split stays within the same trip.


I agree about the excess mb. I'm always weary of Disney tech just because of their track record. I don't really care one way or the other what they do here, but I prefer the mb personally because I like the way they look.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
   Magic Kingdom Update: Spring Break Crowds Take Over the Park (PART 1)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Capang said:


> I get that you can use either at this point, but I could see them using this as a test to phase them out. Not providing a mb would be one less expense for Disney at the same cost to the consumer. I was just wondering if this test was the start of something bigger.



Yeah.  I don't see this as a big deal at this point -- I don't see it as a plus at all, either.  This is only giving those who want a second option for unlocking their room.  You'd still use a MB so far for: "all other uses including *park entry, FastPass+ redemption, room charges and more*."

Even if they enable the app to do all of these other things, I don't see MB going away entirely anytime soon for two reasons: 

*Income* from special MB & accessory purchases -- I'd bet they pull in far more than the free ones cost them to give out
*Young kids *won't have phones; I can imagine it getting messy for parents to have to scan multiple profiles on their phones for kids or the like
I also think that the MB is more convenient than pulling out a phone.  Ease and convenience for us to spend our money can only be a good thing for Disney.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yeah.  I don't see this as a big deal at this point -- I don't see it as a plus at all, either.  This is only giving those who want a second option for unlocking their room.  You'd still use a MB so far for: "all other uses including *park entry, FastPass+ redemption, room charges and more*."
> 
> Even if they enable the app to do all of these other things, I don't see MB going away entirely anytime soon for two reasons:
> 
> *Income* from special MB & accessory purchases -- I'd bet they pull in far more than the free ones cost them to give out
> *Young kids *won't have phones; I can imagine it getting messy for parents to have to scan multiple profiles on their phones for kids or the like
> I also think that the MB is more convenient than pulling out a phone.  Ease and convenience for us to spend our money can only be a good thing for Disney.


They wouldn't make all that money off of me for buying MBs if they got rid of them!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> They wouldn't make all that money off of me for buying MBs if they got rid of them!


BINGO!  Exactly!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update

189023-disneyland-photo-update-pink


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Park 4/2/18 (Easter Egg Hunt, Refurbishments, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Latest Progress on New Tomorrowland Paint Scheme & Purple Wall at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## PolyRob

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> Digital Key coming soon to Walt Disney World resorts.



Anyone find it interesting the video says coming soon to Wilderness Lodge, but the promo video is at the BoardWalk Inn? lol


----------



## umichigan10

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> Digital Key coming soon to Walt Disney World resorts.


I really don’t get the point of this. The magic band does all this, and it’s already conveniently around your wrist. Seems like a waste of time and money to roll this out


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I really don’t get the point of this. The magic band does all this, and it’s already conveniently around your wrist. Seems like a waste of time and money to roll this out


You can opt out of a MB. Not everyone likes MB's. This is just in addition to. MB's sometimes don't work or you might forget it but you likely will have your phone. 

I'd like to see them add entry with smart watches, particularly the apple watch.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Roxyfire said:


> I do agree, I like magicbands so I wear mine. The pocket is an easier example, but it could be attached to the backpack or inside the backpack so the phone would be right there. Plus a lot of apps (including MDE) allow you to log in with your fingerprint. But I don't really see why people are so confused, there's nothing wrong with additional features, it's just that not every feature is for every person.



I think what was confusing was Disney marketing it as the “next evolution” of this technology. To me, that makes it sounds like a better option. When really, it’s just the same technology/functionality  in a different medium.

Overall, doesn’t bother me and I totally get the conventioners using it, or the people who don’t like MBs.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I think what was confusing was Disney marketing it as the “next evolution” of this technology. To me, that makes it sounds like a better option. When really, it’s just the same technology/functionality  in a different medium.
> 
> Overall, doesn’t bother me and I totally get the conventioners using it, or the people who don’t like MBs.


I think in this context 'next evolution' justs mean mediums one is able to use not necessarily revolutionary tech.

In my mind it's like thinking about a company having a website, who then transitions to having an app as well. 

Or in the case of MDE that started off more basic but now has enabled you to order food, check your resort invoice, etc.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think in this context 'next evolution' justs mean mediums one is able to use not necessarily revolutionary tech.
> 
> In my mind it's like thinking about a company having a website, who then transitions to having an app as well.
> 
> Or in the case of MDE that started off more basic but now has enabled you to order food, check your resort invoice, etc.



Yeah, it makes sense. I tend to think the MB is actually the more impressive option, so to me it’s like moving from a company having an App and then developing a website lol it’s kind of like... why wasn’t that already a thing? Lol but point taken, I get it, I’ll just shrug and move on haha


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Yeah, it makes sense. I tend to think the MB is actually the more impressive option, so to me it’s like moving from a company having an App and then developing a website lol it’s kind of like... why wasn’t that already a thing? Lol but point taken, I get it, I’ll just shrug and move on haha


I agree with you honestly about MB..I can see advantages and instances where the phone would be nice/great/useful but I was actually surprised at how much I liked using MB and thought it added a unique touch so I get you on the impressive factor


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I agree with you honestly about MB..I can see advantages and instances where the phone would be nice/great/useful but I was actually surprised at how much I liked using MB and thought it added a unique touch so I get you on the impressive factor


My biggest wish for the MB/MDE technology in the parks is more "special effects". So like Small World at the end where it shows your name or something but in more ways throughout the park. Maybe more like a Potter wand sort of thing. You are walking in the Swiss Family Tree House and you tap your MB or do something that then initiates something else to happen. Just little added things based on the RFID technology is something I would love to see.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> You can opt out of a MB. Not everyone likes MB's. This is just in addition to. MB's sometimes don't work or you might forget it but you likely will have your phone.
> 
> I'd like to see them add entry with smart watches, particularly the apple watch.



Additionally some outside of the US cannot receive MB packages until checking-in in-person so this truly adds an option to go straight to the room for them.

I would also personally love having it as a backup to my MB. I have had numerous MB issues over the years where they would not open the room, IT would be closed or take too long to resolve, and I would be issued a card after walking back to the main lobby. It seems like a great backup.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> You can opt out of a MB. Not everyone likes MB's. This is just in addition to. MB's sometimes don't work or you might forget it but you likely will have your phone.
> 
> I'd like to see them add entry with smart watches, particularly the apple watch.


Fair enough. I thought they were looking to ditch the bands which I thought was preposterous given the capital they sunk into rolling them out


----------



## rteetz

When did they start showing The Force Awakens on TV? It's being played on TNT right now.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> My biggest wish for the MB/MDE technology in the parks is more "special effects". So like Small World at the end where it shows your name or something but in more ways throughout the park. Maybe more like a Potter wand sort of thing. You are walking in the Swiss Family Tree House and you tap your MB or do something that then initiates something else to happen. Just little added things based on the RFID technology is something I would love to see.


Totally agree. I mean how cool would that be? Talk about upping the immersion factor.

I was tickled pink when this popped up:


*still can't figure out if they did a capital K in my name or if it just looks like it but it really isn't.

So I imagine the other things you speak of would get me really excited too. But..they need to be consistent. We rode Small World more than once and it only worked 1 time.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We rode Small World more than once and it only worked 1 time.


It really depends if they turn it on or not. 

I did a whole report on the possibilities they could use Magicbands and MDE for one of my english classes last year or the year before.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> It really depends if they turn it on or not.
> 
> I did a whole report on the possibilities they could use Magicbands and MDE for one of my english classes last year or the year before.


Well that makes sense. That's sorta what I thought is that they can turn it on and off but I think that could be a downer for someone who only rides a ride once and it happened to be off.

The possibilities are vast really and it's an edge up from Universal if they did do that park-wide because Universal's part is wands that work in HP areas only.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The purple wall design has been revealed 

https://twitter.com/allaroundorl/status/980786186259238912?s=21


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> When did they start showing The Force Awakens on TV? It's being played on TNT right now.



I saw it playing on TNT last week on Monday.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The purple wall design has been revealed
> 
> https://twitter.com/allaroundorl/status/980786186259238912?s=21



I like the design they went for, it’s futuristic and sharp looking.


----------



## rteetz

Not a big fan of April Fools but Disney on Broadway did good here...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Not a big fan of April Fools but Disney on Broadway did good here...


I laughed so hard when I saw this. 

Especially at the Penguin part.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> When did they start showing The Force Awakens on TV? It's being played on TNT right now.


About 2 or 3 weeks or so ago as I recall.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Not a big fan of April Fools but Disney on Broadway did good here...


Boy, they really go full out on everything, including April Fool's jokes!  it's no wonder there are so many rumors flying around about everything.


----------



## danikoski

Iowamomof4 said:


> *News
> *
> Permits filed for Star Wars hotel at WDW: http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/break...star-wars-hotel-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Who was it on here that called that it'd be by the current excess dirt pile? Although completely makes sense...it's by the SWGE side of the park and a lot of the land has already been cleared.

I see this opening late 2020...that's my prediction if they "break" ground soon based on how fast they are moving on Riveria and the tower at CSR.


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> Who was it on here that called that it'd be by the current excess dirt pile? Although completely makes sense...it's by the SWGE side of the park and a lot of the land has already been cleared.
> 
> I see this opening late 2020...that's my prediction if they "break" ground soon based on how fast they are moving on Riveria and the tower at CSR.


I think it will open in time for the 50th. A time line on this really hasn't been talked about much.


----------



## writerguyfl

umichigan10 said:


> I really don’t get the point of this. The magic band does all this, and it’s already conveniently around your wrist. Seems like a waste of time and money to roll this out



I doubt this cost much money.  It's just a different way to activate the current mechanisms in place.  I think *pepperandchips* is probably correct in her comment that this is likely related to the convention side of Disney's lodging business.  Many of the major hotel chains offer room access via smart phones.  It's in Disney's interest to keep up with the Joneses in order to remain competitive.

From an operational perspective, this might actually save Disney money.  If convention-goers don't typically have magic bands, the ability to use their smart phone means they can avoid a trip to the Front Desk.  That may result in slightly lower labor costs because there are fewer people needing to directly interact with the Front Desk.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Wife of Fl Congressman arrested Omar Disney World.


----------



## Capang

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Wife of Fl Congressman arrested Omar Disney World.


Well, her husband IS a congressman. She can do whatever she wants.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Fox says Disney could buy U. K.'s Sky News:

http://variety.com/2018/tv/news/disney-sky-news-21st-century-fox-takeover-bid-1202742166/


----------



## Tigger's ally

Capang said:


> Well, her husband IS a congressman. She can do whatever she wants.



And she can do whatever she wants in the back of a patrol car.  Knock yourself out girl. 

By the way, you are on candid camera.


----------



## mikepizzo

umichigan10 said:


> I really don’t get the point of this. The magic band does all this, and it’s already conveniently around your wrist. Seems like a waste of time and money to roll this out



I'm a little late to reply, and perhaps this was already mentioned, but I do think that MagicBands will be phased out.  Not necessarily soon, but eventually.

MagicBand 1.0 came out in 2013, right?  Apply Pay and Google Pay (former Android Pay) were released in 2014 and 2015 respectively.  Now that more and more people are using their cellphones to make payments, I'm sure Disney is seeing the potential savings if they were to allow ones cellphone to do everything the MagicBands can do.  You already need your phone if you want to modify any plans that were previously made in MyDisneyExperience.  Why not let the guest provide their own hardware?

I'm definitely in the MagicBand boat though.  My wife is usually the one modifying any of our plans, so I luck out and don't really need my phone in the park.

Besides, I prefer to look at a screen as little as possible on vacation.  That's why we go to Disney over Universal.


----------



## andyw715

pepperandchips said:


> I could see this appealing to convention guests, business people who might already be acquainted with using a smartphone app to unlock hotel doors from the major chains. Those same people might be less likely to have park tickets or want to wear cutesy plastic bracelets? Just the first thought I had.
> 
> I've also left the room and members of my travel party did not have a magic band with them, but did have their cell phone. This would have allowed my travel partner to open the door and retrieve his magic band (or just go without it). I'm all for giving people more options for access!



I agree, I always have my phone on me, even in the parks (to take pics of course!)



BigRed98 said:


> You have to turn Bluetooth on your smart phone in order to use this new feature.


Most if not all modern phones have BLE (bluetooth low energy), so there really isn't any reason not to have BT turned on....but I think using BT for this is the real miss....see below



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The only thing I hope for is that each add onto MDE app doesn't in turn make it more buggy. Sometimes companies go 'feature-crazy' on their apps that have a hard time keeping up. Got no idea if that will happen with MDE just a general thought I have. *Goes for softwares too not just apps.





PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I think what was confusing was Disney marketing it as the “next evolution” of this technology. To me, that makes it sounds like a better option. When really, it’s just the same technology/functionality  in a different medium.
> 
> Overall, doesn’t bother me and I totally get the conventioners using it, or the people who don’t like MBs.




I think the real miss the the integration with the app vs a NFC solution using the standard wallet apps (ie. Apple Wallet). You shouldn't need to open up an app just to initiate the connection for authentication.


I guess the BLE solution is ok for near proximity  content delivery. But having to route through an app for authentication circumvents the builtin authentication/authorization that something like Apple Pay/NFC provides. <-- having to open an app just to get in a hotel door? Kludgey.


----------



## tarak

rteetz said:


> Not a big fan of April Fools but Disney on Broadway did good here...



I generally despise April Fool jokes, but that one was really funny.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Juniors Vamparina coming to WDW?

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ampirina-coming-soon-to-walt-disney-world.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New port adventures inspired by ABC’s The Chew for Disney Cruise Line

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...the-chew/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0329180404180015C


----------



## CCostner

Are there any photo updates on the progress of Riviera and the tower at CSR?


----------



## rteetz

CCostner said:


> Are there any photo updates on the progress of Riviera and the tower at CSR?


Latest images are in the aerials thread.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Juniors Vamparina coming to WDW?
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ampirina-coming-soon-to-walt-disney-world.htm



I am sort of surprised they don't add more Disney Jr characters - not saying they need an E-Ticket attraction or anything but seems like they get popular for a few years and then go away, so why not bring them in as meet and greets or something for when they are popular to help draw kids - especially in DHS?  Vamparina, but they have Miles from Tomorrowland, etc. - stuff like that


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sort of surprised they don't add more Disney Jr characters - not saying they need an E-Ticket attraction or anything but seems like they get popular for a few years and then go away, so why not bring them in as meet and greets or something for when they are popular to help draw kids - especially in DHS?  Vamparina, but they have Miles from Tomorrowland, etc. - stuff like that


It’s probably a budget thing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It’s probably a budget thing.



true - feels like it wouldn't cost much, but guess hard to measure the return on even a smallish investment

and to think, not too long ago they would do a new parade practically every year to promote the latest animated movie


----------



## DBDiz

danikoski said:


> Who was it on here that called that it'd be by the current excess dirt pile? Although completely makes sense...it's by the SWGE side of the park and a lot of the land has already been cleared.
> 
> I see this opening late 2020...that's my prediction if they "break" ground soon based on how fast they are moving on Riveria and the tower at CSR.



I speculated and had a few reliable members support the theory. It's not quite exactly where I predicted but its damn close...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dawa Bar adds Jungle Juice with rum

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/review-da...dds-jungle-juice-with-rum-specialty-cocktail/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stranger Things coming to Halloween Horror Nights!

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/st...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact

I’ve never been interested in this event until now.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stranger Things coming to Halloween Horror Nights!
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/st...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact
> 
> I’ve never been interested in this event until now.


Awesome! We will definitely go for that!


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stranger Things coming to Halloween Horror Nights!
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/st...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact
> 
> I’ve never been interested in this event until now.



Been hearing "It" might be as well, that would be cool also.

Last year "The Shining" was very entertaining, the Mom actress was spot on.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Magic Kingdom dessert party price increases coming soon 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/wis...dessert-party-price-increases-coming-soon.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More Instagram worthy walls according to Disney 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-locales/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0329180404180017C


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dawa Bar adds Jungle Juice with rum
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/review-da...dds-jungle-juice-with-rum-specialty-cocktail/



definitely will be trying this next trip - though wish it wasn't the sugar cane mojito that left to make room for this as that was pretty good


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Magic Kingdom dessert party price increases coming soon
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/wis...dessert-party-price-increases-coming-soon.htm


I hope it's because they are increasing the quality of the food also (but know it's probably not that)!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> I hope it's because they are increasing the quality of the food also (but know it's probably not that)!



i am sure demand has picket up a lot for the garden viewing spot since HAE started given the projections and how having a good angle is important


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> I hope it's because they are increasing the quality of the food also (but know it's probably not that)!


The Fairytale Cruise is getting upgraded 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/ferrytale...turns-on-april-8-with-new-decor-and-desserts/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
iCan leaving Tomorrowland this weekend 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/ican-the-showbot-leaving-tomorrowland-this-weekend/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has made an offer to purchase Sky News

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/the-walt-disney-company-makes-an-offer-to-purchase-sky-news/


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> iCan leaving Tomorrowland this weekend
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/ican-the-showbot-leaving-tomorrowland-this-weekend/



Well that makes me sad, we had a fun interaction with him last year.


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> iCan leaving Tomorrowland this weekend
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/ican-the-showbot-leaving-tomorrowland-this-weekend/




Stuff like this (or Push) work best in short doses. In a pre-internet world, they could have a longer shelf life. These things absolutely work best when you happen upon them without prior knowledge of them. Nowadays, it's one of those instances where there is too much information available out there.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Lemon Dole Whip coming to Pixar Pier

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/new-lemon...to-pixar-pier-in-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Lemon Dole Whip coming to Pixar Pier
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/new-lemon...to-pixar-pier-in-disney-california-adventure/


Would love a Pomelo or Grapefruit one...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal permits show possible new development 

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/p...ible-new-park-property-ready-for-development/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney files patent for new character helmets 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/disney-files-patent-for-upgraded-character-helmets/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tokyo Disney Resort sees an attendance increase

https://t.co/I7z3hUH8aW?amp=1


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Lemon Dole Whip coming to Pixar Pier
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/new-lemon...to-pixar-pier-in-disney-california-adventure/



Instead of Meyers, how about a Citron infused Lemon Dole whip?  Count me in!  Love the dark rum Dole Whips in AK, but Lemon is my favorite flavor!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mcd2745 said:


> Stuff like this (or Push) work best in short doses. In a pre-internet world, they could have a longer shelf life. These things absolutely work best when you happen upon them without prior knowledge of them. Nowadays, it's one of those instances where there is too much information available out there.



Be fun if they could just have things like this be out randomly - so not an "every day thing" - but then I know people would complain if they weren't out when they went


----------



## jlundeen

It's like trading with the Jawas in the Star Wars launch bay. Once word got out that the Jawas would trade with you, the poor little things were overwhelmed with people wagging Shiny Bright objects in their faces. And then they would complain when the Jawas would not trade with them. Too bad. It was a fun experience. People can really wreck stuff sometimes.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> The Fairytale Cruise is getting upgraded
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/ferrytale...turns-on-april-8-with-new-decor-and-desserts/



Hmmm... These aren’t an upgrade to me: “new fireworks-themed decorations will adorn the ferryboat, and a strolling magician will entertain guests as they wait for the Happily Ever After fireworks to begin.”

Strolling magician strikes me as annoying, personally!! Not sure the food sounds like an upgrade beyond what we had a couple of years ago.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> It's like trading with the Jawas in the Star Wars launch bay. Once word got out that the Jawas would trade with you, the poor little things were overwhelmed with people wagging Shiny Bright objects in their faces. And then they would complain when the Jawas would not trade with them. Too bad. It was a fun experience. People can really wreck stuff sometimes.



there is a bunch of stuff like that (The death certificates at the Haunted Mansion, the maps at the Jungle cruise, etc.) that work in small doses but with the advent of the internet, just too easy for too many people to find out about them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hmmm... These aren’t an upgrade to me: “new fireworks-themed decorations will adorn the ferryboat, and a strolling magician will entertain guests as they wait for the Happily Ever After fireworks to begin.”
> 
> Strolling musician strikes me as annoying, personally!! Not sure the food sounds like an upgrade beyond what we had a couple of years ago.



I think it is "magician" not "musician" ... not saying both can't be annoying but I can see the magician helping to entertain the kids while waiting for the fireworks a bit


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is "magician" not "musician" ... not saying both can't be annoying but I can see the magician helping to entertain the kids while waiting for the fireworks a bit


That’s what I meant to type - sorry! Though BOTH would be annoying to me — certainly not an upgrade.


----------



## wareagle57

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That’s what I meant to type - sorry! Though BOTH would be annoying to me — certainly not an upgrade.



I like magic, but I can see this possibly being annoying. Guess I'll find out in a little less than 2 weeks! I hope we get the cool light up flutes as keep sakes. I saw several reviews from past iterations where you did plus a little plastic plate, but then they switched to lanyards. Not that either are some huge perk or deal breaker at 100 bucks a pop.


----------



## Jetku

Is it known that there are actual vans for the Minnie Vans? I’ve never seen them before. 

https://imgur.com/a/QohGj


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jetku said:


> Is it known that there are actual vans for the Minnie Vans? I’ve never seen them before.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/QohGj



I think those are the wheel chair accessible vehicles used for the service


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
The Tomorrowland Movers (PeopleMover) have won the 2018 March Magic Tournament! This is the 2nd year in a row that the Movers have won.

Go PeopleMover, but I really wish the Voices of Liberty won this year!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think those are the wheel chair accessible vehicles used for the service


Yes they are!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> The Tomorrowland Movers (PeopleMover) have won the 2018 March Magic Tournament! This is the 2nd year in a row that the Movers have won.
> 
> Go PeopleMover, but I really wish the Voices of Liberty won this year!


I got the monorail shirt.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I got the monorail shirt.


I still need to get the Voices of Liberty shirt...


----------



## jlundeen

Jetku said:


> Is it known that there are actual vans for the Minnie Vans? I’ve never seen them before.
> Yep... they are very cute and practical.
> https://imgur.com/a/QohGj


----------



## Always Believe

pepperandchips said:


> I could see this appealing to convention guests, business people who might already be acquainted with using a smartphone app to unlock hotel doors from the major chains. Those same people might be less likely to have park tickets or want to wear cutesy plastic bracelets? Just the first thought I had.
> 
> I've also left the room and members of my travel party did not have a magic band with them, but did have their cell phone. This would have allowed my travel partner to open the door and retrieve his magic band (or just go without it). I'm all for giving people more options for access!


This is exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dawa Bar adds Jungle Juice with rum
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/review-da...dds-jungle-juice-with-rum-specialty-cocktail/



Finally! It's really good with vodka too


----------



## Q-man

mikepizzo said:


> I'm a little late to reply, and perhaps this was already mentioned, but I do think that MagicBands will be phased out.  Not necessarily soon, but eventually.
> 
> MagicBand 1.0 came out in 2013, right?  Apply Pay and Google Pay (former Android Pay) were released in 2014 and 2015 respectively.  Now that more and more people are using their cellphones to make payments, *I'm sure Disney is seeing the potential savings if they were to allow ones cellphone to do everything the MagicBands can do.  You already need your phone if you want to modify any plans that were previously made in MyDisneyExperience.  Why not let the guest provide their own hardware?*
> 
> I'm definitely in the MagicBand boat though.  My wife is usually the one modifying any of our plans, so I luck out and don't really need my phone in the park.
> 
> Besides, I prefer to look at a screen as little as possible on vacation.  That's why we go to Disney over Universal.



This. If magic bands cost $5 bucks/pp that adds up to real bucks.


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Juniors Vamparina coming to WDW?
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ampirina-coming-soon-to-walt-disney-world.htm


My son would like this.  It's good for them to bring in current characters to replace characters that are on shows that are no longer on.


----------



## MissGina5

Amy11401 said:


> My son would like this.  It's good for them to bring in current characters to replace characters that are on shows that are no longer on.


As a librarian I am solidly pro-Vamparina


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> View attachment 313728


That’s not an actual van that’s a Chevy Traverse SUV.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bill Brademan, Former President of Walt Disney Television, Dies at 87


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*Rumor
*
Universal Studios proportedly in talks to acquire theme park rights for Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Lee Matthews

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Universal Studios proportedly in talks to acquire theme park rights for Lord of the Rings.



Welcome to 2005


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

I don't think MBs will go away.... I think they make a lot of money with the different designs they sell, not to mention all the little addon bling they sell as well


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

Lee Matthews said:


> Welcome to 2005


Just found it interesting with Uni getting Nintendo rights, plus talks ramping up about 4th park.. plus Amazon securing rights for TV show


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lee Matthews said:


> Welcome to 2005



Well, Avatar isn’t exactly current and the land seems popular


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> there is a bunch of stuff like that (The death certificates at the Haunted Mansion, the maps at the Jungle cruise, etc.) that work in small doses but with the advent of the internet, just too easy for too many people to find out about them



For what it's worth, when I went to Disneyland in 2015 I was able to get a Jungle Cruise map.  I had to tell them a corny joke though (which I always have prepared anyways).



AzzySpazbourne said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Universal Studios proportedly in talks to acquire theme park rights for Lord of the Rings.





Lee Matthews said:


> Welcome to 2005



I know J.R.R. Tolkien despised Walt Disney.  His son Christopher Tolkien was very protective of his father's work/legacy.  While he was in charge of the estate, I would think this idea was laughable.  Now that his son isn't the director of the Tolkien estate anymore, it will definitely be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Mac30188

Lee Matthews said:


> Welcome to 2005



Lord of the Rings has been around for around 60-70 years.  It is one of the most popular book series of  all time and Return of the King frequently is referenced in one of the top movies of all time list.  It seems like every time you turn on the TV one of the 6 movies is on.  Finally, due to it being the poster child for fantasy, the theming possibilities are endless.  This would be a tremendous IP for Universal.


----------



## jknezek

Lee Matthews said:


> Welcome to 2005


I think you underestimate the fan base. For example, my parents were in New Zealand a few months back and they visited some of the filming sites. Jammed with tourists. Said you couldn't move at Hobbiton and the tourists were from all over the world. Tolkien's Middle Earth is one of the most popular literary settings of all time. It doesn't need a current movie to draw people to a theme park.

If Uni gets the rights and does this well, it will rival Star Wars and Harry Potter. It will be interesting to see if the trust finally loosens its grip.


----------



## mcd2745

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> The Tomorrowland Movers (PeopleMover) have won the 2018 March Magic Tournament! This is the 2nd year in a row that the Movers have won.
> 
> Go PeopleMover, but I really wish the Voices of Liberty won this year!





rteetz said:


> I got the monorail shirt.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I still need to get the Voices of Liberty shirt...




I ordered the people mover & world showcase shirts (second was 40% off). Lord only knows when they actually will arrive.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mac30188 said:


> Lord of the Rings has been around for around 60-70 years.  It is one of the most popular book series of  all time and Return of the King frequently is referenced in one of the top movies of all time list.  It seems like every time you turn on the TV one of the 6 movies is on.  Finally, due to it being the poster child for fantasy, the theming possibilities are endless.  This would be a tremendous IP for Universal.



Yeah it's an absolute home run. They did an amazing job with Wizarding World, I can see them doing amazing things with the wealth of content from LotR. I'm hoping one day someone picks up Star Trek, but I know there's some weirdness over who owns what in regards to that IP.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Solo: A Star Wars Story will be part of Galactic Nights in May 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-may-27/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0329180404180021C


----------



## skier_pete

Not a fan of LotR personally, but it is very popular. (Not sure it is at the level of Harry Potter and Star Wars.) The more interesting thing is if universal does open a third theme park. (Sorry, not falling for that "fourth park BS.) A third park does truly make universal a week long destination, which it currently isn't  even with Harry Potter and a water park. As has been said, the completion is good though. The problem really becomes finding employees, which are already very thin in Florida.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Guardians Update 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...dians-of-the-galaxy-construction-at-epcot.htm


----------



## amalone1013

@GrandAdmiralStrife : 

I don't think MBs will go away.... I think they make a lot of money *off @rteetz *with the different designs they sell

I fixed it for you


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Lee Matthews said:


> Welcome to 2005


I suspect there will always be _some_ fanbase for Lord of the Rings.  It's a book that has been around for decades and attracts new readers all the time.  

It's interesting to us, though, that US park IP just doesn't come close to appealing to our family as much as Disney IP does.  I'm in the HATE Avatar bucket, but appreciate that Disney created an excellent ride and cool land.  There just isn't enough to draw us to US, though I suspect they'd do a good job with a LOTR land.  We saw US Hollywood (for Walking Dead!!), and the Potter stuff is certainly cute.  No division there between that section and the rest of the park which doesn't make it as immersive as it could otherwise be, but well-executed for sure.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Get your millennial pink ears now!

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/new-millennial-pink-ears-arrive-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Get your millennial pink ears now!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/new-millennial-pink-ears-arrive-at-walt-disney-world/


Back in my day, they called this "light pink" or "pale pink"... ...


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, Avatar isn’t exactly current and the land seems popular


Plus LoTR has a much better following than avatar. I’ve never gotten into the series, but it’d be cool to think what universal could do in a world building sense


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Back in my day, they called this "light pink" or "pale pink"... ...



from what I understand the official previous name was "Ballet pink"


----------



## jade1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Back in my day, they called this "light pink" or "pale pink"... ...



We called it "forgot in the back window in the FL sun" pink.


----------



## Phicinfan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I suspect there will always be _some_ fanbase for Lord of the Rings.  It's a book that has been around for decades and attracts new readers all the time.
> 
> It's interesting to us, though, that US park IP just doesn't come close to appealing to our family as much as Disney IP does.  I'm in the HATE Avatar bucket, but appreciate that Disney created an excellent ride and cool land.  There just isn't enough to draw us to US, though I suspect they'd do a good job with a LOTR land.  We saw US Hollywood (for Walking Dead!!), and the Potter stuff is certainly cute.  No division there between that section and the rest of the park which doesn't make it as immersive as it could otherwise be, but well-executed for sure.


I have to believe the two largest untapped targets post Nintendo is Star Trek and LoTRs.  I would be much, much, much more fanboy for Star Trek than either LoTRs or even Star wars.


----------



## RhodyOrange

Phicinfan said:


> I have to believe the two largest untapped targets post Nintendo is Star Trek and LoTRs.  I would be much, much, much more fanboy for Star Trek than either LoTRs or even Star wars.


LotR is probably the best unused IP there is, with the possible exception of Game of Thrones.

LotR also has a television series currently in development. If the right studio ever got the rights from the Tolkien Estate they could go on a Star Wars level project of film development with all the stories from the Silmarillion alone.

I do wonder how it would work in a theme park setting though. Seems difficult to do realistic medieval rides.


----------



## jknezek

RhodyOrange said:


> I do wonder how it would work in a theme park setting though. Seems difficult to do realistic medieval rides.



A dark ride coaster hybrid through the mines of Moria would be an easy home run. Start out through the magic doors barely escaping the octopus thing that guards the door, stops in the bone room and the grand staircase for the dark ride portion. Orcs chasing you to the long bridge and slipping past the Balrog? Could be one of the greatest story rides/coasters ever built if done correctly.

You could easily do a less intense dark water ride down the river through Mirkwood, out to LakeTown and staring up at the Lonely Mountain while Smaug circles. Wood Elves, giant spiders, Lake Town ruffians.

Fly with the giant eagles over all of Middle Earth. Essentially a FoP clone. Start in Hobbiton, over the Misty Mountains with the snow giants, through Lothlorian and on to Mordor before returning to Gondor.

The rides aren't the problem. Neither are the shops. Gondor is a major city, Lake Town would be an incredible setting, Hobbiton would work, The Prancing Pony in Bree for a restaurant. Lothlorian or The Last Homely House would be harder but I could see either. Standing on the wall in Helm's Deep? Staring into an Orthanc that interacts with you through a Universal equivalent of a Magic Band.

I'd be more excited for this than Star Wars and I'm not really a Universal guy.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Universal Studios proportedly in talks to acquire theme park rights for Lord of the Rings.



I, personally, would sell my own body parts to get into a LotR land/park. I've been dying for one ever since I saw what was possible with WWoHP. This is super exciting and so are the other rumors they mentioned like a Ministry of Magic area and Nintendo stuff. Nerds unite!!!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

jknezek said:


> A dark ride coaster hybrid through the mines of Moria would be an easy home run. Start out through the magic doors barely escaping the octopus thing that guards the door, stops in the bone room and the grand staircase for the dark ride portion. Orcs chasing you to the long bridge and slipping past the Balrog? Could be one of the greatest story rides/coasters ever built if done correctly.
> 
> You could easily do a less intense dark water ride down the river through Mirkwood, out to LakeTown and staring up at the Lonely Mountain while Smaug circles. Wood Elves, giant spiders, Lake Town ruffians.
> 
> Fly with the giant eagles over all of Middle Earth. Essentially a FoP clone. Start in Hobbiton, over the Misty Mountains with the snow giants, through Lothlorian and on to Mordor before returning to Gondor.
> 
> The rides aren't the problem. Neither are the shops. Gondor is a major city, Lake Town would be an incredible setting, Hobbiton would work, The Prancing Pony in Bree for a restaurant. Lothlorian or The Last Homely House would be harder but I could see either. Standing on the wall in Helm's Deep? Staring into an Orthanc that interacts with you through a Universal equivalent of a Magic Band.
> 
> I'd be more excited for this than Star Wars and I'm not really a Universal guy.


Yes! These all sound amazing.

When I saw the Hobbit I thought that the barrel ride would make an excellent theme park attraction. And think of the opportunities for food and drinks!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Phicinfan said:


> I have to believe the two largest untapped targets post Nintendo is Star Trek and LoTRs.  I would be much, much, much more fanboy for Star Trek than either LoTRs or even Star wars.


Star Trek would be an amazing IP to develop!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I would not be here without LotR. My parents first conversation was because they were both reading the books.  They are both Trekkies over SW and LofR but like them all.  I am very much looking forward to taking my mom to meet Chewy next month!   I am not sure Star Trek has as much pull with the younger generations now like LotR and SW.  I think all sci-fi fans would spend $$$ to experience first hand what books, comics, TV series and video games can not do. As with HP, if GE is as huge a thing as most expect we will see more lands follow.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

dolewhipdreams said:


> Yes! These all sound aamzing.
> 
> When I saw the Hobbit I thought that the barrel ride would make an excellent theme park attraction. And think of the opportunities for food and drinks!



I know I require both second breakfast and elevenses when I'm traveling...


----------



## danikoski

jknezek said:


> A dark ride coaster hybrid through the mines of Moria would be an easy home run. Start out through the magic doors barely escaping the octopus thing that guards the door, stops in the bone room and the grand staircase for the dark ride portion. Orcs chasing you to the long bridge and slipping past the Balrog? Could be one of the greatest story rides/coasters ever built if done correctly.
> 
> You could easily do a less intense dark water ride down the river through Mirkwood, out to LakeTown and staring up at the Lonely Mountain while Smaug circles. Wood Elves, giant spiders, Lake Town ruffians.
> 
> Fly with the giant eagles over all of Middle Earth. Essentially a FoP clone. Start in Hobbiton, over the Misty Mountains with the snow giants, through Lothlorian and on to Mordor before returning to Gondor.
> 
> The rides aren't the problem. Neither are the shops. Gondor is a major city, Lake Town would be an incredible setting, Hobbiton would work, The Prancing Pony in Bree for a restaurant. Lothlorian or The Last Homely House would be harder but I could see either. Standing on the wall in Helm's Deep? Staring into an Orthanc that interacts with you through a Universal equivalent of a Magic Band.
> 
> I'd be more excited for this than Star Wars and I'm not really a Universal guy.



My husband would never leave. I have a step daughter whose middle name is Maril after the Silmarillion. He tried to get our son's name to spell ORC...it almost happened, although naming him Obiwan wasn't ever happening...he tried 
I think it'd be cool, but I'm more excited about Star Wars. I did really enjoy WWoHP, and a Ministry of Magic sounds fascinating. I also think a Nintendo land would be a blast. We will see what Universal pulls off.


----------



## Mattimation

If that article turns out to be true, and a fourth park opens that involves new Harry Potter, LotR, Nintendo, and a bigger Jurassic Park/World, that would probably be enough to get us to take a Universal Vacation instead of a Disney Vacation. All of that honestly sounds much more interesting to us than what Disney's doing lately. I understand the importance of Marvel/Star Wars/Toy Story to Disney's company and I'm fairly indifferent to them having a larger presence in the parks, but they're not brands that resonate with me nearly as much as...pretty much all of what would supposedly be going into Universal's 4th park.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Maybe I was a bit harsh on LotR. It's just not an IP like Harry Potter that excites me.


----------



## rteetz

Mattimation said:


> If that article turns out to be true, and a fourth park opens that involves new Harry Potter, LotR, Nintendo, and a bigger Jurassic Park/World, that would probably be enough to get us to take a Universal Vacation instead of a Disney Vacation. All of that honestly sounds much more interesting to us than what Disney's doing lately. I understand the importance of Marvel/Star Wars/Toy Story to Disney's company and I'm fairly indifferent to them having a larger presence in the parks, but they're not brands that resonate with me nearly as much as...pretty much all of what would supposedly be going into Universal's 4th park.


So you count Volcano Bay as a theme park? Not that I want to go down that rabbit hole a new park would be their third true park not fourth.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
John Lasseter's six month leave is almost up and nobody knows what is going to happen next...

https://www.fastcompany.com/40551146/inside-disney-and-pixar-the-debate-over-john-lasseters-return


----------



## mikepizzo

Lee Matthews said:


> Maybe I was a bit harsh on LotR. It's just not an IP like Harry Potter that excites me.



If we are playing the "who's in the minority more" game then I may take the cake. 

I was never into Harry Potter before I agree'd to watch the series with my then girlfriend in preparation for our Universal trip.  She's a die hard and wanted to see Diagon Alley as soon as it opened.  I enjoyed it quite a bit, but I wouldn't label myself as a fanboy.  I also enjoyed the land quite a bit.

Star Wars does absolutely nothing for me.  Crossing my fingers that Galaxy's Edge just takes the crowds away from the other parks, but I know better than that.

I have zero interest in learning more about Pandora, or the Avatar universe, but gotta give credit where credit is due.  Flights of Passage was pretty fantastic. 

Never got into Lord of the Rings.  Even though I play Dungeons & Dragons I have no real affiliation with medieval fantasy settings.  I enjoy the improvisational aspects of D&D more than anything else.

Never got into Star Trek.  The older series seemed more political, which is totally fine, but not my speed.  The newer Star Trek content seems to be alienating it's original fanbase, which leave a sour taste in my mouth.

Marvel is just too big for me to get into.  I fell off at the start of Phase 3.  I'm so lost when it comes to the overarching story.  I'd prefer my superhero's out of the existing parks, but that's obviously a battle I'm not winning. 

Trying to think of any other big "fanbased" IPs...

Hmm...today I learned I'm pretty boring.

EDIT:  I think the point I was trying to make is that it's ok to not be excited about big name IPs while still enjoying the feats of engineering that come with it.


----------



## Mattimation

rteetz said:


> So you count Volcano Bay as a theme park? Not that I want to go down that rabbit hole a new park would be their third true park not fourth.



I'm just using their language. Honestly, I haven't cared enough about Universal to actually consider whether or not I'd count Volcano Bay as a true theme park. If they want to call Volcano Bay their third gate, I don't personally have a problem with that. If there's a debate to be had, I'll leave it to those who are more invested.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> John Lasseter's six month leave is almost up and nobody knows what is going to happen next...
> 
> https://www.fastcompany.com/40551146/inside-disney-and-pixar-the-debate-over-john-lasseters-return



This, however, I care very much about! I've been wondering a lot about what will happen around John Lasseter, and the precedent Disney will set both for their company and the animation industry with their decision. Of course he's integral to the company in many ways, but welcoming him back could very well do lasting damage to their "family friendly" brand in today's cultural climate.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> from what I understand the official previous name was "Ballet pink"


this isnt even really millenial pink its more bubblegum but whatever


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Walt Disney Company Makes $1.5 Million Investment to ‘Meet Me at the Park’ Program


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: More Disney Skyliner Gondola Towers Installed in Hollywood Studios Parking Lot


----------



## soniam

Lee Matthews said:


> Maybe I was a bit harsh on LotR. It's just not an IP like Harry Potter that excites me.



I viewed your comment as there were theme park rumors about LOR back in 2005. I will believe it when I see, which I don't think will happen in my lifetime.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> John Lasseter's six month leave is almost up and nobody knows what is going to happen next...
> 
> https://www.fastcompany.com/40551146/inside-disney-and-pixar-the-debate-over-john-lasseters-return





Mattimation said:


> This, however, I care very much about! I've been wondering a lot about what will happen around John Lasseter, and the precedent Disney will set both for their company and the animation industry with their decision. Of course he's integral to the company in many ways, but welcoming him back could very well do lasting damage to their "family friendly" brand in today's cultural climate.



Definitely an interesting situation.  At the time my thinking was they hoped that over time things would calm down in the world and he could come back (relatively) quietly and move on.... but obviously this issue is still very prominent and I just don't see how he could come back and head the studio like that.  Maybe a consultant or something but probably best for everyone involved that he just stay away


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: More Disney Skyliner Gondola Towers Installed in Hollywood Studios Parking Lot


I never thought I’d be this excited to see poles go into the ground


----------



## JaxDad

Mattimation said:


> This, however, I care very much about! I've been wondering a lot about what will happen around John Lasseter, and the precedent Disney will set both for their company and the animation industry with their decision. Of course he's integral to the company in many ways, but welcoming him back could very well do lasting damage to their "family friendly" brand in today's cultural climate.


They really should have just let him go back in November. It looks like they badly misunderstood the magnitude of the issue and were just trying to ride out the #MeToo movement. Mr. Lasseter should have just left contritely, quietly formed his own consulting firm and been a silent partner with Pixar. I'm guessing that is what will ultimately happen.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe a consultant or something but probably best for everyone involved that he just stay away


I wonder if they name a new creative head but like you said he remains with the company in a less public role.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: More Disney Skyliner Gondola Towers Installed in Hollywood Studios Parking Lot



Really seems to show how low to the ground these will be - at least in this section


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely an interesting situation.  At the time my thinking was they hoped that over time things would calm down in the world and he could come back (relatively) quietly and move on.... but obviously this issue is still very prominent and I just don't see how he could come back and head the studio like that.  Maybe a consultant or something but probably best for everyone involved that he just stay away


If the allegations against him have an ounce of truth they should have fired him by now. If there is nothing to the allegations then he should have been back by now or not even have taken the leave. The fact he willingly took the leave leads me to believe he knows he was in the wrong. Think about it, if someone makes false allegations against you wouldn’t you fight back? Why would someone take a leave if that person had really done nothing wrong? I think Disney knew allegations were at least partially true, if not totally true, to put him on leave. If someone has truly done nothing wrong they shouldn’t be placed on leave. This all came out right before the Fox deal went down, iirc. I think Disney wanted to shut all the players up so that there would be little bad press before such a high stakes deal.

That said, I really want the whole Lasseter story to be false. I really do. But I just think that forced apology he released and the leave of absence just points to an attempt at damage control for a situation that could cost them millions between lawsuits and bad press, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> They really should have just let him go back in November. It looks like they badly misunderstood the magnitude of the issue and were just trying to ride out the #MeToo movement. Mr. Lasseter should have just left contritely, quietly formed his own consulting firm and been a silent partner with Pixar. I'm guessing that is what will ultimately happen.



If I recall correctly it seemed like they announced this hiatus and then the article came out (they were around the same time, forget which exactly came first) - but I don't believe there was ever a formal complaint filed against him like there has been for others - so just legally I think it is hard to fire someone when nothing formally/legally filed against them.  He could have left on his own but I don't know if Disney could have forced it - so I saw the hiatus as sort of a compromise to get him away from the company when the fire was the hottest ... but obviously things haven't really died down but at the same time I don't think anything new about him / these allegations have come out ... but I do think the outcome you describe can still happen now - he just decides that wouldn't be right to come back and take his prior role and instead leaves and forms some sort of consultancy


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> John Lasseter's six month leave is almost up and nobody knows what is going to happen next...
> 
> https://www.fastcompany.com/40551146/inside-disney-and-pixar-the-debate-over-john-lasseters-return



A predator does not change it's spots.  He needs to go.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> If I recall correctly it seemed like they announced this hiatus and then the article came out (they were around the same time, forget which exactly came first) - but I don't believe there was ever a formal complaint filed against him like there has been for others - so just legally I think it is hard to fire someone when nothing formally/legally filed against them.  He could have left on his own but I don't know if Disney could have forced it - so I saw the hiatus as sort of a compromise to get him away from the company when the fire was the hottest ... but obviously things haven't really died down but at the same time I don't think anything new about him / these allegations have come out ... but I do think the outcome you describe can still happen now - he just decides that wouldn't be right to come back and take his prior role and instead leaves and forms some sort of consultancy


Just because nothing was formally filed doesn’t mean there wasn’t some sort of settlement between Disney and those that made the allegations. Most high profile companies will settle or attempt to settle to avoid formal trials and such. We will never know the details of how this was handled internally.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> If the allegations against him have an ounce of truth they should have fired him by now. If there is nothing to the allegations then he should have been back by now or not even have taken the leave. The fact he willingly took the leave leads me to believe he knows he was in the wrong. Think about it, if someone makes false allegations against you wouldn’t you fight back? Why would someone take a leave if that person had really done nothing wrong? I think Disney knew allegations were at least partially true, if not totally true, to put him on leave. If someone has truly done nothing wrong they shouldn’t be placed on leave. This all came out right before the Fox deal went down, iirc. I think Disney wanted to shut all the players up so that there would be little bad press before such a high stakes deal.
> 
> That said, I really want the whole Lasseter story to be false. I really do. But I just think that forced apology he released and the leave of absence just points to an attempt at damage control for a situation that could cost them millions between lawsuits and bad press, etc.



right, but you are just speculating/putting 2 and 2 together ... you are probably right, but there hasn't been anything formal files against him so legally there aren't grounds to terminate him.  I agree they wanted to do damage control and try to get ahead of things a bit but things having died down in the world and I don't see anyway he can come back and take the role he had before


----------



## JaxDad

Candlelady said:


> A predator does not change it's spots.  He needs to go.


When it all came out, I wondered if this character was based on him...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> Just because nothing was formally filed doesn’t mean there wasn’t some sort of settlement between Disney and those that made the allegations. Most high profile companies will settle or attempt to settle to avoid formal trials and such. We will never know the details of how this was handled internally.



of course not - I don't know what happened and neither do you.  But things also do have to follow the correct legal protocol ... if we start firing people for what may have happened or some reports of something happening in an article - whether to be proven to be true or not - that is a potentially dangerous residence.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> right, but you are just speculating/putting 2 and 2 together ... you are probably right, but there hasn't been anything formal files against him so legally there aren't grounds to terminate him.  I agree they wanted to do damage control and try to get ahead of things a bit but things having died down in the world and I don't see anyway he can come back and take the role he had before


That’s just the thing, if there was nothing to the story there would have been no need for such damage control. Disney would have kept him on, defended him, and moved on.
If he really didn’t do anything they wouldn’t have forced him to write (or have someone write for him) that apology.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: More Disney Skyliner Gondola Towers Installed in Hollywood Studios Parking Lot


My favorite part: “A sign on the tower makes it clear that you shouldn’t climb it.”


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> of course not - I don't know what happened and neither do you.  But things also do have to follow the correct legal protocol ... if we start firing people for what may have happened or some reports of something happening in an article - whether to be proven to be true or not - that is a potentially dangerous residence.


I agree, but legal protocol doesn’t involve formal charges or complaints. It could involve hr complaints or internal actions. I’m not suggesting he be forced if he’s innocent. Heck, if he was innocent he should never have been put on leave. Like I said, I really had hoped he was innocent. But the writing is on the wall here.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> If the allegations against him have an ounce of truth they should have fired him by now. If there is nothing to the allegations then he should have been back by now or not even have taken the leave. The fact he willingly took the leave leads me to believe he knows he was in the wrong. Think about it, if someone makes false allegations against you wouldn’t you fight back? Why would someone take a leave if that person had really done nothing wrong? I think Disney knew allegations were at least partially true, if not totally true, to put him on leave. If someone has truly done nothing wrong they shouldn’t be placed on leave. This all came out right before the Fox deal went down, iirc. I think Disney wanted to shut all the players up so that there would be little bad press before such a high stakes deal.
> 
> That said, I really want the whole Lasseter story to be false. I really do. But I just think that forced apology he released and the leave of absence just points to an attempt at damage control for a situation that could cost them millions between lawsuits and bad press, etc.


I know this is going down a bad road but I don't think the Lasseter situation was of the magnitude of say something like Weinstein. It seemed Lasseter's biggest fault if true was weird touching and kissing. Lasseter when he left said he was going to seek help as part of his leave. I agree with you that I want the story to be false. We never had anyone reveal themselves publicly against Lasseter like many other aspects of the movement. It was all an anonymous story from the Hollywood Reporter.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> That’s just the thing, if there was nothing to the story there would have been no need for such damage control. Disney would have kept him on, defended him, and moved on.
> If he really didn’t do anything they wouldn’t have forced him to write (or have someone write for him) that apology.


I feel Disney didn't know how to act with this. It was probably something they didn't think would happen to their company. Disney PR never said anything and still isn't saying anything. They aren't defending anyone on either side. Lasseter himself made the statement and Disney supported his leave of absence thats about it.


----------



## RunningPrince

jknezek said:


> I think you underestimate the fan base. For example, my parents were in New Zealand a few months back and they visited some of the filming sites. Jammed with tourists. Said you couldn't move at Hobbiton and the tourists were from all over the world. Tolkien's Middle Earth is one of the most popular literary settings of all time. It doesn't need a current movie to draw people to a theme park.
> 
> If Uni gets the rights and does this well, it will rival Star Wars and Harry Potter. It will be interesting to see if the trust finally loosens its grip.




It would be amazing if Universal could secure rights to LotR.  I’ve been to New Zealand many times and, as a fan of the books and movies, have visited Hobbiton, Weta Studios and the Weta Digital server rendering farm next to the Wellington airport where Avatar, the LotR and Hobbit movies, King Kong, Narnia etc footage and effects have been created.  The detail and craftsmanship of these locations are amazing.

A license for LotR coupled with a partnership with Weta to use existing digital models, their artists/craftsman to design/build the land and rides could create a world that would rival any environment we’ve seen in Disney or UNiversal so far...check out the links below to see examples of their work.

https://www.hobbitontours.com/en/
http://wetaworkshop.com/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I know this is going down a bad road but I don't think the Lasseter situation was of the magnitude of say something like Weinstein. It seemed Lasseter's biggest fault if true was weird touching and kissing. Lasseter when he left said he was going to seek help as part of his leave. I agree with you that I want the story to be false. We never had anyone reveal themselves publicly against Lasseter like many other aspects of the movement. It was all an anonymous story from the Hollywood Reporter.


I agree it didn’t sound like Weinstein but still. When you go to work do people try to touch you? Kiss you? I would like to think if someone got an unwanted hug they would let that person know it wasn’t welcome. I get he was a super hugger. I get that people make stories up for whatever sick reasons (I knew a girl in high school that did this to several guys). But this just sounded like something bigger than unwanted hugs or such. The whole situation makes me sad and angry. I will stop talking about it now because I’m just going in circles. I’m not on a witch hunt and I’m surely not calling for anyone’s head whose actions were misunderstood or innocent. I’m just incredibly let down that someone I admired so much turned out not to be who I thought he was.


----------



## DBDiz

If CA is an At Will state, it won't matter. They can terminate him for any reason.


----------



## dina444444

DBDiz said:


> If CA is an At Will state, it won't matter. They can terminate him for any reason.


California is a an at will state. They could fire him for any reason, but depending on his contract Disney may still have to payout.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> I agree it didn’t sound like Weinstein but still. When you go to work do people try to touch you? Kiss you? I would like to think if someone got an unwanted hug they would let that person know it wasn’t welcome. I get he was a super hugger. I get that people make stories up for whatever sick reasons (I knew a girl in high school that did this to several guys). But this just sounded like something bigger than unwanted hugs or such. The whole situation makes me sad and angry. I will stop talking about it now because I’m just going in circles. I’m not on a witch hunt and I’m surely not calling for anyone’s head whose actions were misunderstood or innocent. I’m just incredibly let down that someone I admired so much turned out not to be who I thought he was.



I totally get that and agree.  Not sure if you saw Sarah Silverman talking about Louis C.K. but I sort of feel similar - she expressed how she has these mixed emotions of being disappointed and disgusted with what he did but still have positive feeling / care about him because of everything from their past.  Obviously I find what he did reprehensible and wish none of it was true but also still appreciate the work he did and what he did for Pixar, etc.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> I totally get that and agree.  Not sure if you saw Sarah Silverman talking about Louis C.K. but I sort of feel similar - she expressed how she has these mixed emotions of being disappointed and disgusted with what he did but still have positive feeling / care about him because of everything from their past.  Obviously I find what he did reprehensible and wish none of it was true but also still appreciate the work he did and what he did for Pixar, etc.


I did see that. I thought she did an amazing job verbalizing how she felt and it does sort of sum it up well.
ETA I will always appreciate Lasseter’s contributions to animation parks, etc.  That part won’t change.


----------



## eXo

soniam said:


> I viewed your comment as there were theme park rumors about LOR back in 2005. I will believe it when I see, which I don't think will happen in my lifetime.



While caution is never a bad trait, it is worth noting that this situation has a fundamental difference than the rumors of 2005. Christopher Tolkien stepped down as the director of the estate last November. He had been planning to do so up to a year prior. It is not a coincidence that Amazon's deal for TV rights to LoTR was announced right around that time. The number of rumors surrounding Universal and LoTR rights have been around long enough that it goes beyond wishful thinking, to the point that they *have* tried to acquire them in the past.

If the new estate directors (presumably Christopher's children) are open to TV deals that Christopher wouldn't have previously considered, then is it all that far fetched to think they wouldn't be against theme park rights either?

Another huge difference is Harry Potter. In 2005 there was not an entire land in Universal dedicated to a fantasy IP and Disney World didn't have anything like Pandora, which explores their ability to build a land around an external IP. While it is likely harder to understand exactly how much revenue Pandora may be adding to AK, it is fairly easy to see how much money HP has brought in for Universal. It has completely rejuvenated their theme parks division. 

If I'm Universal, and I'm trying to buy LoTR rights, the first thing I'm going to do is pounce on new estate holders and present them the numbers that show just how lucrative a deal like this can be. 

The combination of proven money (as proven by HP) and people willing to make deals (as proven by the Amazon TV deal) means this is a totally different situation than the previous times this rumor has come up.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: More Disney Skyliner Gondola Towers Installed in Hollywood Studios Parking Lot


Really neat to see it start to take shape. One thing I hadn't considered and I'm not sure why I hadn't before..that the poles take away parking spaces depending on where the pole is (since in some spots it wasn't an actual parking space where the pole was placed)..maybe not a whole lot but in one picture I see it took up 4 parking spaces which is up to 8 vehicles.


----------



## soniam

eXo said:


> While caution is never a bad trait, it is worth noting that this situation has a fundamental difference than the rumors of 2005. Christopher Tolkien stepped down as the director of the estate last November. He had been planning to do so up to a year prior. It is not a coincidence that Amazon's deal for TV rights to LoTR was announced right around that time. The number of rumors surrounding Universal and LoTR rights have been around long enough that it goes beyond wishful thinking, to the point that they *have* tried to acquire them in the past.
> 
> If the new estate directors (presumably Christopher's children) are open to TV deals that Christopher wouldn't have previously considered, then is it all that far fetched to think they wouldn't be against theme park rights either?
> 
> Another huge difference is Harry Potter. In 2005 there was not an entire land in Universal dedicated to a fantasy IP and Disney World didn't have anything like Pandora, which explores their ability to build a land around an external IP. While it is likely harder to understand exactly how much revenue Pandora may be adding to AK, it is fairly easy to see how much money HP has brought in for Universal. It has completely rejuvenated their theme parks division.
> 
> If I'm Universal, and I'm trying to buy LoTR rights, the first thing I'm going to do is pounce on new estate holders and present them the numbers that show just how lucrative a deal like this can be.
> 
> The combination of proven money (as proven by HP) and people willing to make deals (as proven by the Amazon TV deal) means this is a totally different situation than the previous times this rumor has come up.



I agree. If Christopher Tolkien (keep wanting to say Walken) stepped down, then things "may" be different. I don't doubt Universal and Disney have sincerely tried to get the rights. It wasn't either of them that was holding back; it was always the estate.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
JJ Abrams didn’t intend for Rey to be a nobody 

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/j-j-abrams-had-different-181000848.html


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> JJ Abrams didn’t intend for Rey to be a nobody
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/j-j-abrams-had-different-181000848.html


I still don’t believe she is....


----------



## jknezek

There's no reason he can't fix it. I'm guessing the last episode went against more than a few things Abrams was planning. It's why I don't think the 2 episodes flow very well. Hopefully Abrams will have the ability and desire to put it right in Episode IX.


----------



## Mal6586

Capang said:


> I still don’t believe she is....


Same, if you watch the director documentary thingy on the bluray for Last Jedi, it felt to me like they very deliberately never actually said any words that equated to, "Her parents are nobodies".  They do repeatedly say instead something to the effect of she realizes she has to find out for herself, that there won't be any answers given to her. So I'm still of the camp that we don't have a definitive answer on her lineage yet.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> JJ Abrams didn’t intend for Rey to be a nobody
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/j-j-abrams-had-different-181000848.html



Or Luke for that matter. 

Or Snoke or Phasma I suppose..


----------



## danikoski

Capang said:


> I still don’t believe she is....



I agree with this, but I don't think she's a Skywalker. One idea that's grown on me after watching more of Rebels is that she's Ezra and Sabine's daughter.


----------



## jade1

Mal6586 said:


> Same, if you watch the director documentary thingy on the bluray for Last Jedi, it felt to me like they very deliberately never actually said any words that equated to, "Her parents are nobodies".  They do repeatedly say instead something to the effect of she realizes she has to find out for herself, that there won't be any answers given to her. So I'm still of the camp that we don't have a definitive answer on her lineage yet.



Yea even when Kylo said she was from junk dealer nobodies-he said Snoke told him that.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

danikoski said:


> I agree with this, but I don't think she's a Skywalker. One idea that's grown on me after watching more of Rebels is that she's Ezra and Sabine's daughter.



But they'd never give her up.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Concept art for Donald’s Dino Bash

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-images-released-for-donalds-dino-bash-opening-may-25-2018/


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Concept art for Donald’s Dino Bash
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-images-released-for-donalds-dino-bash-opening-may-25-2018/


Any idea of where this will be staged?


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Concept art for Donald’s Dino Bash
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-images-released-for-donalds-dino-bash-opening-may-25-2018/


Sounds like this is just Memorial Day weekend? Too bad, looks fun.


----------



## BigRed98

Sweettears said:


> Any idea of where this will be staged?



From the concept art, it looks like the stage area is going to be where Goofy and Pluto meet in Dinoland USA.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> From the concept art, it looks like the stage area is going to be where Goofy and Pluto meet in Dinoland USA.


Yep!


----------



## danikoski

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> But they'd never give her up.



Maybe...or maybe they didn't intend to. At any rate, I don't believe she's just a nobody. I think she's tied to someone, just not a Skywalker.


----------



## beer dave

MissGina5 said:


> this isnt even really millenial pink its more bubblegum but whatever


Sky blue pink......


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> I know this is going down a bad road but I don't think the Lasseter situation was of the magnitude of say something like Weinstein. It seemed Lasseter's biggest fault if true was weird touching and kissing. Lasseter when he left said he was going to seek help as part of his leave. I agree with you that I want the story to be false. We never had anyone reveal themselves publicly against Lasseter like many other aspects of the movement. It was all an anonymous story from the Hollywood Reporter.



Weird touching and kissing?  Really?  Take my word for it and anyone else who has been weirdly touched and kissed at work, especially by a supervisor.  It's predatory.  They know exactly what they are doing.


----------



## rteetz

Candlelady said:


> Weird touching and kissing?  Really?  Take my word for it and anyone else who has been weirdly touched and kissed at work, especially by a supervisor.  It's predatory.  They know exactly what they are doing.


My point was this case wasn’t promoted as severe as say the Weinstein case was.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> There's no reason he can't fix it. I'm guessing the last episode went against more than a few things Abrams was planning. It's why I don't think the 2 episodes flow very well. Hopefully Abrams will have the ability and desire to put it right in Episode IX.



Best explanation of trying to figure things out is Abrams got to the point he did at end of TFA and then gave it to Riann Johnson who had to pick it up from there with not a lot of details about an overall story arc, and then Johnson came up with his idea for the story he wanted to tel and then sort of shoe-horned the characters into it and has it in his head as to why it all makes sense, but if you need to spell things out so much as he has been trying to do, it probably didn't work out as well as you wanted.

I liked some of what Johnson did but definitely wasn't perfect and I think a few small changes (specifically with Luke and Luke/Kylo) could have made things a lot better and cleaner


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> Maybe...or maybe they didn't intend to. At any rate, I don't believe she's just a nobody. I think she's tied to someone, just not a Skywalker.



It's also possible what Kylo said is right - that the people that had Rey on Jakku gave her up .... but they might not have been her birth parents


----------



## tarak

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Universal Studios proportedly in talks to acquire theme park rights for Lord of the Rings.





dolewhipdreams said:


> I, personally, would sell my own body parts to get into a LotR land/park. I've been dying for one ever since I saw what was possible with WWoHP. This is super exciting and so are the other rumors they mentioned like a Ministry of Magic area and Nintendo stuff. Nerds unite!!!



I would be ecstatic if this happened.  My 10-year-old would be ecstatic.  Heck, I could get my 80-year-old mom back to universal if it happened.  I’m pretty meh about Star Wars at this point - raised on the original trilogy and saddened by the second. I have zero desire to see Star Wars land until maybe five years after the dust settles.  A LOTR Park, even if it’s mobbed, would be on my list of must dos.


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's also possible what Kylo said is right - that the people that had Rey on Jakku gave her up .... *but they might not have been her birth parents*


 Interesting thought.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor has it John Lasseter has been in Europe during his 6 month leave. No word if he’s at a rehab facility but he hasn’t been in contact with even some of his closest friends.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's also possible what Kylo said is right - that the people that had Rey on Jakku gave her up .... but they might not have been her birth parents



Good point, is it "parents" or "birth parents".

When FA had the scene where she barely touched the Lightsaber (created by Anakan/Darth Vader and cut off with Luke's hand attached by Darth Vader, somehow recovered years later in space, and later nonchalantly tossed away by Luke when finally returned to him) she saw a vision of somebody holding her back (as she cried and screamed come back) as her presumably junk dealer parents went flying off.

By the way, I just find it odd that Luke's Lightsaber would choose her over the creators actual grandson if she's nobody.....yea ok.

But other than that there is room for almost anything.

Parents won the lottery and took a vacation.

Parents were taken off to jail on another planet.

Parents or fake parents hid her there knowing one day her true powers would emerge, and with minimal training she could beat Kylo and Luke and lift boulders and save everybody in TLD, well the 7 or so remaining anyway.


----------



## BigRed98

Is there a Disney moms park panel event going on right now? I see on twitter that #incredibles2event #pixarfest and #toystoryland are trending.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Is there a Disney moms park panel event going on right now? I see on twitter that #incredibles2event #pixarfest and #toystoryland are trending.


There was an event a week or so ago.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland monorail wrap 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...yland-monorail-unveiled-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Good point, is it "parents" or "birth parents".
> 
> When FA had the scene where she barely touched the Lightsaber (created by Anakan/Darth Vader and cut off with Luke's hand attached by Darth Vader, somehow recovered years later in space, and later nonchalantly tossed away by Luke when finally returned to him) she saw a vision of somebody holding her back (as she cried and screamed come back) as her presumably junk dealer parents went flying off.
> 
> By the way, I just find it odd that Luke's Lightsaber would choose her over the creators actual grandson if she's nobody.....yea ok.
> 
> But other than that there is room for almost anything.
> 
> Parents won the lottery and took a vacation.
> 
> Parents were taken off to jail on another planet.
> 
> Parents or fake parents hid her there knowing one day her true powers would emerge, and with minimal training she could beat Kylo and Luke and lift boulders and save everybody in TLD, well the 7 or so remaining anyway.



I could see the lightsaber choosing her if it is more of a “she’s the next chosen one” not the familial connection

So more the high levels of midichlorians set off the vision or something



Side note: if you haven’t watched the “how it should of ended” for the Last Jedi I highly recommend it


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> I could see the lightsaber choosing her if it is more of a “she’s the next chosen one” not the familial connection
> 
> So more the high levels of midichlorians set off the vision or something
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: if you haven’t watched the “how it should of ended” for the Last Jedi I highly recommend it



Yea chosen one could work I guess.

That was awesome thanks. I thought both arms were going to break off getting the saber.

Seems like you would just walk over and grab it if you wanted it more, but then...I'm no Jedi.


----------



## Roxyfire

Capang said:


> Sounds like this is just Memorial Day weekend? Too bad, looks fun.



It says starting May 25th, so I read that as a summer offering. But then it says special event so who knows? Maybe an official blog post will come out making it more clear.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> It says starting May 25th, so I read that as a summer offering. But then it says special event so who knows? Maybe an official blog post will come out making it more clear.


I thought it was a summer event.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> I thought it was a summer event.



Ok I think you're right. I went and looked up the Incredible Summer announcement from a few weeks ago and it's on there. So that would lead me to believe it'll be around for the whole summer as well.


----------



## SaharanTea

jade1 said:


> Yea chosen one could work I guess.
> 
> That was awesome thanks. I thought both arms were going to break off getting the saber.
> 
> Seems like you would just walk over and grab it if you wanted it more, but then...I'm no Jedi.



Haven't you ever been on the couch and the remote was juuust out of reach?

Same thing.


----------



## afan

beer dave said:


> Sky blue pink......



That was my grandpa's favorite color   Some of the best sunrises are sky blue pink, it'd make a nice set of ears with the changes in color going up them from the headband.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

afan said:


> That was my grandpa's favorite color   Some of the best sunrises are sky blue pink, it'd make a nice set of ears with the changes in color going up them from the headband.


 Oooo, who remembers hyper color shirts?  This would be cool if heat changes the color from blue to pink on a set of ears.


----------



## writerguyfl

DBDiz said:


> If CA is an At Will state, it won't matter. They can terminate him for any reason.





dina444444 said:


> California is a an at will state. They could fire him for any reason, but depending on his contract Disney may still have to payout.



As I understand it, "At Will" doesn't supplant discrimination protections.  So, you can't fired someone solely because they are a member of a protected class.  Federal protected classes include sex, race, age (40+), disability, color, creed, national origin, and religion.  Some states/counties/cities have include sexual orientation and gender identity as protected classes.

Caveat: I am not a lawyer, but I did play one on TV once.  (Seriously.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommyinHonduras said:


> Oooo, who remembers hyper color shirts?  This would be cool if heat changes the color from blue to pink on a set of ears.



totally remember those - and those freaky freezy gloves that when they got cold the image would appear?

The color change things would be cool for magic bands as well


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

writerguyfl said:


> As I understand it, "At Will" doesn't supplant discrimination protections.  So, you can't fired someone solely because they are a member of a protected class.  Federal protected classes include sex, race, age (40+), disability, color, creed, national origin, and religion.  Some states/counties/cities have include sexual orientation and gender identity as protected classes.


That's all true, but not at issue in this case, right?  Pretty tough to claim age discrimination on this one... ...


----------



## DBDiz

writerguyfl said:


> As I understand it, "At Will" doesn't supplant discrimination protections.  So, you can't fired someone solely because they are a member of a protected class.  Federal protected classes include sex, race, age (40+), disability, color, creed, national origin, and religion.  Some states/counties/cities have include sexual orientation and gender identity as protected classes.
> 
> Caveat: I am not a lawyer, but I did play one on TV once.  (Seriously.)





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That's all true, but not at issue in this case, right?  Pretty tough to claim age discrimination on this one... ...



The way I see it, all they have to do is say, "we have several employees who feel uncomfortable working with you and/or for you, and we believe this is an issue we are unable to resolve through mediation or less severe methods."


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animal Kingdom Club 33 could be old McDonald’s lounge

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/rumor-clu...-animal-kingdom-will-be-the-mcdonalds-lounge/


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animal Kingdom Club 33 could be old McDonald’s lounge
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/rumor-clu...-animal-kingdom-will-be-the-mcdonalds-lounge/


Isn't he the guy with the farm...


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animal Kingdom Club 33 could be old McDonald’s lounge
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/rumor-clu...-animal-kingdom-will-be-the-mcdonalds-lounge/


Interesting.  I had read somewhere (perhaps up-thread?) that the Club 33 at AK was going to be in the same building as Tiffins.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Interesting.  I had read somewhere (perhaps up-thread?) that the Club 33 at AK was going to be in the same building as Tiffins.


They would likely have to build an addition for that. There is no existing space at Tiffins.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

April 5 is National Caramel Day and Karamell-Kuche at Epcot Has You Covered


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Shop Disney Introduces New Disney EATS Collection


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Festival of Pirates and Princesses Begins at Disneyland Paris


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Shop Disney Introduces New Disney EATS Collection


I love kitchen stuff. I want the spatulas and the whisk...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
SW:GE Update

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photo...rs-galaxys-edge-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Alex and Ani 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/new-alex-and-ani-bangles-arrive-at-the-parks/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
FDOT wants to buy crossroads shopping center near Disney

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/fdot-nego...ping-center-tenants-told-18-months-to-vacate/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> FDOT wants to buy crossroads shopping center near Disney
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/fdot-nego...ping-center-tenants-told-18-months-to-vacate/



When I lived in South Florida my wife and I ate at Sweet Tomatoes at least once a week. It was a favorite spot. When we moved to Alabama the closest one was in Atlanta. Whenever we go by one in Atlanta we stop. Similarly, on many of our annual trips to her family in FL we stop at this one in Orlando. I will be very sad to see it go as I might have to reroute an already long journey to find another one I can roll on and off the Interstate in the motorhome to eat at!


----------



## tarheelblue8853

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> April 5 is National Caramel Day and Karamell-Kuche at Epcot Has You Covered



I first read this as National Camel Day and I was very intrigued haha


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

amalone1013 said:


> I love kitchen stuff. I want the spatulas and the whisk...


I like the towels though I'd be afraid to use them lol and I like the bowls and spoon set.


----------



## DisneyPigFan

jknezek said:


> When I lived in South Florida my wife and I ate at Sweet Tomatoes at least once a week. It was a favorite spot. When we moved to Alabama the closest one was in Atlanta. Whenever we go by one in Atlanta we stop. Similarly, on many of our annual trips to her family in FL we stop at this one in Orlando. I will be very sad to see it go as I might have to reroute an already long journey to find another one I can roll on and off the Interstate in the motorhome to eat at!


I live in Atlanta, so you got me curious.  Had never heard of this chain.  There's a handful in the atlanta area, but none actually in the city of atlanta (one has an atlanta address, but it's actually either in Dunwoody or Sandy Springs).  They're all north of the city.  Too far away for me to casually try, oh well.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> FDOT wants to buy crossroads shopping center near Disney
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/fdot-nego...ping-center-tenants-told-18-months-to-vacate/



Wife loves the On the boarder restaurant there.

Hopefully they can find a location still close to WDW to open up shop.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hull numbers for Disney’s new ships have been assigned

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...to-the-three-future-disney-cruise-line-ships/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Lion King coming to Disneyland Paris theater 

https://t.co/tEMFy2Yems?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal announces new Value hotel names and pricing! 

https://blog.universalorlando.com/w...r-resort/?__source=av.TWITTER&linkId=50093458

$73 a night for a regular room or $111 for a family suite.... 

$300+ for a “value” family suite at Disney...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal announces new Value hotel names and pricing!
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/w...r-resort/?__source=av.TWITTER&linkId=50093458
> 
> $73 a night for a regular room or $111 for a family suite....
> 
> $300+ for a “value” family suite at Disney...



wow, that is really attractive to us as rooms that fit 5 people at Disney are just crazy priced


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, that is really attractive to us as rooms that fit 5 people at Disney are just crazy priced


Yeah this is huge for larger families.


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal announces new Value hotel names and pricing!
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/w...r-resort/?__source=av.TWITTER&linkId=50093458
> 
> $73 a night for a regular room or $111 for a family suite....
> 
> $300+ for a “value” family suite at Disney...



OK wow, those family suites look gorgeous. Part of me thinks now to just stay here for much less and then just Uber over to Disney.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal announces new Value hotel names and pricing!
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/w...r-resort/?__source=av.TWITTER&linkId=50093458
> 
> $73 a night for a regular room or $111 for a family suite....
> 
> $300+ for a “value” family suite at Disney...



That's amazing! 

We already find their Cabanna Bay family suites extremely well priced around $200/night (esp compared to WDW).

More and more they are inching my family further East down I4.........


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal announces new Value hotel names and pricing!
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/w...r-resort/?__source=av.TWITTER&linkId=50093458
> 
> $73 a night for a regular room or $111 for a family suite....
> 
> $300+ for a “value” family suite at Disney...


I actually looked at Aventura for pricing before but now with this new hotel I like the theme a bit better. 

When it comes to accommodating a wider array of traveling parties..hands down Universal beats Disney out of the water.

You cannot get a true 2-bedroom suite unless you rent DVC points as far as I know. It's a serious downfall of Disney. At some age sleeping on a pullout sofa with no actual privacy does not have appeal.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Yeah this is huge for larger families.


Well that and if you're traveling with teens. You get that privacy they get that privacy while also them being in the same hotel room and at a reasonable price.


----------



## dlavender

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I actually looked at Aventura for pricing before but now with this new hotel I like the theme a bit better.
> 
> When it comes to accommodating a wider array of traveling parties..hands down Universal beats Disney out of the water.
> 
> You cannot get a true 2-bedroom suite unless you rent DVC points as far as I know. It's a serious downfall of Disney. At some age sleeping on a pullout sofa with no actual privacy does not have appeal.



IMO, Loews/Uni does a better job in this area than WDW.

Based on personal experience, the pool bars are bigger/have more bar tenders, the pools are open later, service is better, and the resorts have more eating options/room service.


----------



## jade1

SaharanTea said:


> Haven't you ever been on the couch and the remote was juuust out of reach?
> 
> Same thing.


----------



## JaxDad

dlavender said:


> That's amazing!
> 
> We already find their Cabanna Bay family suites extremely well priced around $200/night (esp compared to WDW).
> 
> More and more they are inching my family further East down I4.........


I think we stayed at Cabana Bay for $119/night last year! I used AP or Florida discount, plus it was a slow period, but still way awesome! AND you get early entry, very efficient bus transportation to the parks (or you can even walk), great pools/lazy river that stay open late, nice pool bars, relatively inexpensive dining, a Starbucks, bowling, an arcade, other games, outdoor movies, and on and on.

I do wonder how 2,900 more rooms of people eligible for early entry will affect that perk.  I have not found early entry to be too crazy at the times we went, but that is potentially a lot more people.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> IMO, Loews/Uni does a better job in this area than WDW.
> 
> Based on personal experience, the pool bars are bigger/have more bar tenders, the pools are open later, service is better, and the resorts have more eating options/room service.




Guess it makes sense as Loews is a hotel company vs Disney which is an entertainment company that operates hotels - so the former is about providing the proper services to hotel guests the later is about bringing that entertainment to their guests and integrating the hotels with the parks, etc.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess it makes sense as Loews is a hotel company vs Disney which is an entertainment company that operates hotels - so the former is about providing the proper services to hotel guests the later is about bringing that entertainment to their guests and integrating the hotels with the parks, etc.



I think its about time for WDW to "steal" some ideas....


----------



## dlavender

JaxDad said:


> I think we stayed at Cabana Bay for $119/night last year! I used AP or Florida discount, plus it was a slow period, but still way awesome! AND you get early entry, very efficient bus transportation to the parks (or you can even walk), great pools/lazy river that stay open late, nice pool bars, relatively inexpensive dining, a Starbucks, bowling, an arcade, other games, outdoor movies, and on and on.
> 
> I do wonder how 2,900 more rooms of people eligible for early entry will affect that perk.  I have not found early entry to be too crazy at the times we went, but that is potentially a lot more people.



I know I've mentioned this a few times, but those pool hours at Uni resorts are amazing!  Riding around on the lazy river until 11 having a drink is awesome.


----------



## JaxDad

dlavender said:


> I know I've mentioned this a few times, but those pool hours at Uni resorts are amazing!  Riding around on the lazy river until 11 having a drink is awesome.


Yeah, I got to be good friends with the bartenders at the Hideaway Bar and Grill...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Props installed at Galaxy’s Edge 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photos-sneak-peek-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge-attraction-props/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> I think its about time for WDW to "steal" some ideas....



well, they did ... unfortunately the idea they picked was to charge for parking


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, they did ... unfortunately the ideal they picked was to charge for parking


----------



## jknezek

DisneyPigFan said:


> I live in Atlanta, so you got me curious.  Had never heard of this chain.  There's a handful in the atlanta area, but none actually in the city of atlanta (one has an atlanta address, but it's actually either in Dunwoody or Sandy Springs).  They're all north of the city.  Too far away for me to casually try, oh well.



Yes. We are usually running the perimeter roads around Atlanta in the motorhome to/from somewhere else. I wouldn't make a special trip, but if you are out that way it's a good lunch/dinner chain. Unlimited salad bar, soups, some carb stuff. Good quality food, fresh. Not cheap but you used to be able to get a lot of coupons.


----------



## j2thomason

jknezek said:


> When I lived in South Florida my wife and I ate at Sweet Tomatoes at least once a week. It was a favorite spot. When we moved to Alabama the closest one was in Atlanta. Whenever we go by one in Atlanta we stop. Similarly, on many of our annual trips to her family in FL we stop at this one in Orlando. I will be very sad to see it go as I might have to reroute an already long journey to find another one I can roll on and off the Interstate in the motorhome to eat at!


Yes, I'm also an Alabama person who loves Sweet Tomatoes!! I SO wish they would build some locations in Alabama.  We always go to the one in Sarasota when we are at my uncle's place at the beach. I've only been to one in the Orlando area.


----------



## JaxDad

jknezek said:


> Yes. We are usually running the perimeter roads around Atlanta in the motorhome to/from somewhere else. I wouldn't make a special trip, but if you are out that way it's a good lunch/dinner chain. Unlimited salad bar, soups, some carb stuff. Good quality food, fresh. Not cheap but you used to be able to get a lot of coupons.


Dude, you left out the soft-serve ice cream and toppings!

They closed the one near me. We went a few times. Like you said, there always seemed to be good coupons available to make it very affordable.


----------



## dlavender

JaxDad said:


> Dude, you left out the soft-serve ice cream and toppings!
> 
> They closed the one near me. We went a few times. Like you said, there always seemed to be good coupons available to make it very affordable.



The one at Regency?  When we moved back here we were sad to see it closed.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Props installed at Galaxy’s Edge
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photos-sneak-peek-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge-attraction-props/


hmmm...I maybe was expecting something a bit more "futuristic" but those dials/knobs/switches seem a little "current" rather than "long long ago in a galaxy far far away"....


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal announces new Value hotel names and pricing!
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/w...r-resort/?__source=av.TWITTER&linkId=50093458
> 
> $73 a night for a regular room or $111 for a family suite....
> 
> $300+ for a “value” family suite at Disney...



Honestly, of all the things Disney has done to push people off site, this to me is an even bigger blow. I haven't included Universal into a trip since 2014 but at those prices, not only would I consider staying there to save money, I think I'd also be ok with making it a Universal trip with a day or two at Disney.


----------



## JaxDad

dlavender said:


> The one at Regency?  When we moved back here we were sad to see it closed.


Orange Park on Wells Road


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Mobile Order Coming Soon to Disneyland Resort

Yay!!! So excited for this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> hmmm...I maybe was expecting something a bit more "futuristic" but those dials/knobs/switches seem a little "current" rather than "long long ago in a galaxy far far away"....



I was thinking the same thing - but it does sort of look like the level of technology in, say, the Millenium Falcon controls


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> hmmm...I maybe was expecting something a bit more "futuristic" but those dials/knobs/switches seem a little "current" rather than "long long ago in a galaxy far far away"....


Star Wars has always had a sense of futurism for me even though its set a long time ago. I mean spaceships and massive weaponry isn't something they had a long time ago...


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Star Wars has always had a sense of futurism for me even though its set a long time ago. I mean spaceships and massive weaponry isn't something they had a long time ago...


Yes, I was expecting something more like a lot of blinking lights, etc....not WW2 vintage looking stuff....


----------



## adam.adbe

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was thinking the same thing - but it does sort of look like the level of technology in, say, the Millenium Falcon controls



Yeah, they have the 1970s look nailed, but I think they should have bent the rules a little here.  That's asking a lot of todays teens to suspend belief enough for that look to work.  They could have kept the overall aesthetic of mechanical rather than solid state, but made the switches beefier and a little more expensive looking.  As for that silk-screening...  I know the falcon has to look like the falcon, but things on screen don't translate well to physical space.  I don't think people would care too much if the falcon felt a little 'realer' than how its depicted in the movies. 

As for the rest of it, Galaxies Edge has freedom to bend away from the 1970s look that informed the original trilogy, I think it's a mistake not to use that freedom.


----------



## adam.adbe

jlundeen said:


> Yes, I was expecting something more like a lot of blinking lights, etc....not WW2 vintage looking stuff....




WW2?  Hardly.  That stuff looks exactly like a product of when the first movie was made, albeit with cheap backlit lamps being replaced with LEDs.  'Futuristic' dates at a terrifying clip, so some retro-ism is smart.  I think, for example, the Battle Star Galactica reboot did  a good job of looking functional instead of retro, and I suspect the sets will age better than, for example, the Star Trek Next Gen sets did.  Blaupunkt-cassette-deck-in-space is not a great look though for me, and honestly, IMV will jar badly with the styling cues shown for the hotel.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adam.adbe said:


> Yeah, they have the 1970s look nailed, but I think they should have bent the rules a little here.  That's asking a lot of todays teens to suspend belief enough for that look to work.  They could have kept the overall aesthetic of mechanical rather than solid state, but made the switches beefier and a little more expensive looking.  As for that silk-screening...  I know the falcon has to look like the falcon, but things on screen don't translate well to physical space.  I don't think people would care too much if the falcon felt a little 'realer' than how its depicted in the movies.
> 
> As for the rest of it, Galaxies Edge has freedom to bend away from the 1970s look that informed the original trilogy, I think it's a mistake not to use that freedom.



It's a tough position - an probably why they went with a new planet rather than recreating something fully in Star Wars - is you know the uber fans will pick everything apart as not authentic, etc. ...

One thing with it being on the outer rim you probably have all sorts of people and classes of ships - so probably makes the most sense to have a mixture of things ... so some "older" looking stuff but then more modern stuff - especially with the First Order side of the land


----------



## jlundeen

How's the "dogs allowed" experiment coming?  Anyone heard anything lately?


----------



## BobHarlem

Universal 2018 (or early 2019) addition rumors from Theme park University 

http://themeparkuniversity.com/univ...ou-can-expect-from-universal-orlando-in-2018/

#5 A Bourne Identity Show Headed to Universal Studios Florida
#4 Jurassic Park in Islands of Adventure is Getting A New Attraction
#3 Nintendo Is Being Spread Out On Three Different Lands Within Three Parks
#2 New Lagoon Show At Universal Studios Florida Will Be EPIC
#1 New Harry Potter Coaster Headed to Islands of Adventure


----------



## dlavender

BobHarlem said:


> Universal 2018 (or early 2019) addition rumors from Theme park University
> 
> http://themeparkuniversity.com/univ...ou-can-expect-from-universal-orlando-in-2018/
> 
> #5 A Bourne Identity Show Headed to Universal Studios Florida
> #4 Jurassic Park in Islands of Adventure is Getting A New Attraction
> #3 Nintendo Is Being Spread Out On Three Different Lands Within Three Parks
> #2 New Lagoon Show At Universal Studios Florida Will Be EPIC
> #1 New Harry Potter Coaster Headed to Islands of Adventure



Thanks for sharing, that was a good read.


----------



## linzbear

jknezek said:


> When I lived in South Florida my wife and I ate at Sweet Tomatoes at least once a week. It was a favorite spot. When we moved to Alabama the closest one was in Atlanta. Whenever we go by one in Atlanta we stop. Similarly, on many of our annual trips to her family in FL we stop at this one in Orlando. I will be very sad to see it go as I might have to reroute an already long journey to find another one I can roll on and off the Interstate in the motorhome to eat at!


I don't know how useful it is to you, but we always stop at the Sweet Tomatoes by Target over by Animal Kingdom down Sherberth Rd.  It's our usual day 1 dinner.  Stuff ourselves, then go shopping for the room, because shopping while hungry on vacation is a terrible idea.


----------



## jknezek

jlundeen said:


> How's the "dogs allowed" experiment coming?  Anyone heard anything lately?


There is a thread here:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/experiences-at-dog-friendly-disney-resorts.3643324/page-5

It doesn't seem like there it has been a big deal. The thread is not real active.


----------



## Reddog1134

Why doesn't this one go up to 11?


----------



## Mr. Drauer

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> FDOT wants to buy crossroads shopping center near Disney
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/fdot-nego...ping-center-tenants-told-18-months-to-vacate/


This is one of my projects - tenants were first made aware in 2014, so its not exactly news to them.  The entire site is being turned into a stormwater pond to handle the water from the I-4 Beyond the Ultimate project.  Disney has been a partner in the planning the entire time - they wish to keep traffic off of SR 535 and want it coming in via SR 536.  Many of the businesses already have new locations but won't sign off until the negotiations for purchase have been completed, which is why the 18 month notices went out.  This is going to look completely different in 10 years.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> Why doesn't this one go up to 11?
> View attachment 314220



also interesting that digits I guess are the same in English as in whatever language the letters are on this?


----------



## UncleMike101

dlavender said:


> I think its about time for WDW to "steal" some ideas....


Yeah.........
Like what they did with resort parking.
To bring them up to "Industry standards".


----------



## jlundeen

jknezek said:


> There is a thread here:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/experiences-at-dog-friendly-disney-resorts.3643324/page-5
> 
> It doesn't seem like it has been a big deal. The thread is not real active.


Thanks for the link! Sounds like it has been pretty much a non-issue.


----------



## rteetz

BobHarlem said:


> Universal 2018 (or early 2019) addition rumors from Theme park University
> 
> http://themeparkuniversity.com/univ...ou-can-expect-from-universal-orlando-in-2018/
> 
> #5 A Bourne Identity Show Headed to Universal Studios Florida
> #4 Jurassic Park in Islands of Adventure is Getting A New Attraction
> #3 Nintendo Is Being Spread Out On Three Different Lands Within Three Parks
> #2 New Lagoon Show At Universal Studios Florida Will Be EPIC
> #1 New Harry Potter Coaster Headed to Islands of Adventure


One thing that I’m surprised hasn’t been announced yet is the opening date of Fast and Furious.


----------



## dlavender

UncleMike101 said:


> Yeah.........
> Like what they did with resort parking.
> To bring them up to "Industry standards".



Well, hopefully they start stealing some of the good ones! (late pool hours, larger bar areas, café open til midnight, etc...)


----------



## loutoo

I'm a day or two behind on this (sorry), but for those commenting that you believe Magic Bands will eventually be phased out, I fully disagree.  The guest benefit side of the technology can be easily replaced or replicated with countless "free" to Disney technologies, but that ignores the mountains of other useful features provided to Disney by the Magic Band.  Perhaps the simplest of these being, Magic Bands remove a psychological barrier during purchasing.  Tap your wrist doesn't equate to spending money in peoples mind, therefore the cash flows more readily. 

Moving past the simple, Magic Bands allow Disney to harvest and mine massive amounts of raw data concerning nearly limitless different aspects of Guest's behavior while on site.   They don't just know everywhere you go, everything you do, and everything you purchase, they know the order in which you do those things, they know which members of your party you are with.  They know if you do Activity A and then activity B, and you stayed at Resort Q you are likely to do Y given the opportunity.  They can then gently nudge you towards or away from that choice based on their own desire.  Not only that, but they can nudge you in a manner that you are most likely to respond to, and, for that matter, enjoy.  Magic Bands, and the data they provide, are worth far more than the few dollars they might cost to produce.  They are the key that unlocks hundreds of more dollars in spending per family, they are the key that unlocks more personalized interactions, more individual experiences.  They allow Disney to let loose the technology of AI video game engines to control the environment around you based on all of the past decisions you have ever made while on Disney property.  Magic Bands aren't going anywhere, and although this may be bad for all of our wallets, it will be good for our enjoyment and experiences.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal announces new Value hotel names and pricing!
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/w...r-resort/?__source=av.TWITTER&linkId=50093458
> 
> $73 a night for a regular room or $111 for a family suite....
> 
> $300+ for a “value” family suite at Disney...


I love this. Universal can keep undercutting Disney and hopefully it starts sticking their bottom line which will lead to a price correction. And more building. Always more building


----------



## bbmassey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal announces new Value hotel names and pricing!
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/w...r-resort/?__source=av.TWITTER&linkId=50093458
> 
> $73 a night for a regular room or $111 for a family suite....
> 
> $300+ for a “value” family suite at Disney...



Maybe, just maybe, we can have a price war that leads to a price correction.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Doctor Strange Arriving at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## MissGina5

dlavender said:


> Well, hopefully they start stealing some of the good ones! (late pool hours, larger bar areas, café open til midnight, etc...)


CAFES OPEN TIL MIDNIGHT YES


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney’s Live-Action Sword in the Stone Sets Filming Date & Location


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

That's odd. I was reading a D23 article about the Pixar summer things in DL. They mentioned Pixar characters that you could meet and included Nemo and Dory. That is going to be a weird meet.

6. Speaking of Pixar characters…
If there are Disney•Pixar characters in your life that you’ve cherished for years, chances are very high they’ll be available for photo opps (and hugs!) during Pixar Fest. Buzz Lightyear, Sheriff Woody, and Jessie from _Toy Story_; Mike Wazowski and Sulley from _Monsters, Inc._; Nemo and Dory from _Finding Nemo_; and Lightning McQueen and Mater from _Cars_ will all be part of the fun. And, “darling”—we have it on good authority that some new favorites might be popping up at the resort later this summer, once Pixar Pier opens.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Props installed at Galaxy’s Edge
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photos-sneak-peek-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge-attraction-props/


Gotta' say... these pics just make me happy... 



BobHarlem said:


> Universal 2018 (or early 2019) addition rumors from Theme park University
> 
> http://themeparkuniversity.com/univ...ou-can-expect-from-universal-orlando-in-2018/
> 
> #5 A Bourne Identity Show Headed to Universal Studios Florida
> #4 Jurassic Park in Islands of Adventure is Getting A New Attraction
> #3 Nintendo Is Being Spread Out On Three Different Lands Within Three Parks
> #2 New Lagoon Show At Universal Studios Florida Will Be EPIC
> #1 New Harry Potter Coaster Headed to Islands of Adventure


Anything Bourne may actually entice DH to USF... but still nothing to grab the kids.  Unless they bring Walking Dead to FL.



Reddog1134 said:


> Why doesn't this one go up to 11?
> View attachment 314220






bbmassey said:


> Maybe, just maybe, we can have a price war that leads to a price correction.


Fingers crossed, I guess.  Anyone ever take a look at annual visitors in WDW vs. USF (proxy for demand) and compare that ratio to hotel prices?  Just curious.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's odd. I was reading a D23 article about the Pixar summer things in DL. They mentioned Pixar characters that you could meet and included Nemo and Dory. That is going to be a weird meet.
> 
> 6. Speaking of Pixar characters…
> If there are Disney•Pixar characters in your life that you’ve cherished for years, chances are very high they’ll be available for photo opps (and hugs!) during Pixar Fest. Buzz Lightyear, Sheriff Woody, and Jessie from _Toy Story_; Mike Wazowski and Sulley from _Monsters, Inc._; Nemo and Dory from _Finding Nemo_; and Lightning McQueen and Mater from _Cars_ will all be part of the fun. And, “darling”—we have it on good authority that some new favorites might be popping up at the resort later this summer, once Pixar Pier opens.



yeah, i was thinking maybe something like the Cars meets, but at least they have wheels so can be on the ground .... is this going to be like you stand next to a fish tank?

and last bit is obviously pointing to Edna Mode, right?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*
(sorry if I missed it already being posted)

‘High Fidelity’ TV Series With Female Lead In Works For Disney’s Streaming Service From Midnight Radio & ‘Bull’ Writing Duo

http://deadline.com/2018/04/high-fi...-streaming-service-midnight-radio-1202358814/


----------



## UncleMike101

dlavender said:


> Well, hopefully they start stealing some of the good ones! (late pool hours, larger bar areas, café open til midnight, etc...)


Naaahhh.............
That might cut into Iger & Company's bonus money.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
AMC Theaters is moving to Gardenwalk after closing after closing at Downtown Disney

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/amc-theatres-coming-to-anaheim-gardenwalk-in-2019/


----------



## tachyonbb

Reddog1134 said:


> Why doesn't this one go up to 11?
> View attachment 314220


It is obvious that the civilization is octal.  Base 8 is pretty common in the galaxy.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More details on D23 Destination D Mickeys Birthday event

https://d23.com/d23-event/destination-d-celebrating-mickey-mouse/?share_token=0a1efd4721


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details on D23 Destination D Mickeys Birthday event
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-event/destination-d-celebrating-mickey-mouse/?share_token=0a1efd4721



I love how even with the $1,300 VIP tickets they can't just include the $7 processing fee


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I love how even with the $1,300 VIP tickets they can't just include the $7 processing fee


Pretty typical for any event/gala tickets I purchase.  And you can probably afford the $7 if you're springing for a $1,300 ticket.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Pretty typical for any event/gala tickets I purchase.  And you can probably afford the $7 if you're springing for a $1,300 ticket.



oh, I know - just think it is silly that if someone is giving you $1,300 to still charge them for that (and not blaming them, I know it is typical, I think it is silly all the time)

I mean, that would be like charging $700 a night for a room and then charging $24 extra for parking rather than just baking it into the price


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh, I know - just think it is silly that if someone is giving you $1,300 to still charge them for that (and not blaming them, I know it is typical, I think it is silly all the time)
> 
> I mean, that would be like charging $700 a night for a room and then charging $24 extra for parking rather than just baking it into the price


Too soon.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, i was thinking maybe something like the Cars meets, but at least they have wheels so can be on the ground .... is this going to be like you stand next to a fish tank?
> 
> and last bit is obviously pointing to Edna Mode, right?



Ah, I totally missed the Edna Mode reference. That would be a cool meet.


----------



## StrawberryChan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's odd. I was reading a D23 article about the Pixar summer things in DL. They mentioned Pixar characters that you could meet and included Nemo and Dory. That is going to be a weird meet.



maybe they'd be puppets like the finding nemo musical at DAK? would be pretty hard to ignore the puppeteers though lol


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details on D23 Destination D Mickeys Birthday event
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-event/destination-d-celebrating-mickey-mouse/?share_token=0a1efd4721


Anyone here planning to go?  I'd really like to go this event but every time I get my hopes up regarding attending a D23 event, I can never get tickets as they usually sell out in seconds.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details on D23 Destination D Mickeys Birthday event
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-event/destination-d-celebrating-mickey-mouse/?share_token=0a1efd4721



It's this kind of stuff that makes me wish I really lived in Orlando. Anyone hiring in the area?


----------



## crazy4wdw

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone hiring in the area?



Walt Disney World is probably hiring parking lot attendants for their resort hotels.


----------



## writerguyfl

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That's all true, but not at issue in this case, right?  Pretty tough to claim age discrimination on this one... ...





DBDiz said:


> The way I see it, all they have to do is say, "we have several employees who feel uncomfortable working with you and/or for you, and we believe this is an issue we are unable to resolve through mediation or less severe methods."



Agreed.  My comment was just about the general concept of protected classes, not this specific case.  There'd be no valid claim of discrimination if he were fired.



loutoo said:


> Moving past the simple, Magic Bands allow Disney to harvest and mine massive amounts of raw data concerning nearly limitless different aspects of Guest's behavior while on site. They don't just know everywhere you go, everything you do, and everything you purchase, they know the order in which you do those things, they know which members of your party you are with.



I used to be a hotel Revenue Manager.  If I had access to the level of detail of guest spending that Disney does, I would have been in heaven.  Disney hasn't even begun to stratch the surface of their use of this data.  At some point, I expect they will create customized "sales" based on operational needs.

For example: If they notice that occupancy is down at the Epcot Resorts for this coming August, they could use the data to create a special offer.  They could select guests who usually book Deluxe Resorts about 4 months out but rarely cancel.  From that group, they could choose guests that spend more than average on dining and/or merchandise.  They could even choose guests who don't usually go on the E-Ticket rides, thereby adding potential revenue without adding to the lines for other theme park guests.

Then, create an offer and send it out via email.  It's a bit like the old PIN codes, except far more targeted using the MyMagic+ data.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I love how even with the $1,300 VIP tickets they can't just include the $7 processing fee



There's probably some obscure regulation that states that any fees have to be separate line items in an invoice.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

writerguyfl said:


> I used to be a hotel Revenue Manager.  If I had access to the level of detail of guest spending that Disney does, I would have been in heaven.  Disney hasn't even begun to stratch the surface of their use of this data.  At some point, I expect they will create customized "sales" based on operational needs.
> 
> For example: If they notice that occupancy is down at the Epcot Resorts for this coming August, they could use the data to create a special offer.  They could select guests who usually book Deluxe Resorts about 4 months out but rarely cancel.  From that group, they could choose guests that spend more than average on dining and/or merchandise.  They could even choose guests who don't usually go on the E-Ticket rides, thereby adding potential revenue without adding to the lines for other theme park guests.


Casinos have had Disney beat on individualized marketing for many years. It has always surprised me that they haven’t developed this further, faster. Seems like they may be moving towards it at a snail’s pace, but aren’t even close to harnessing the data they actually have available by individual.


----------



## danikoski

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Casinos have had Disney beat on individualized marketing for many years. It has always surprised me that they haven’t developed this further, faster. Seems like they may be moving towards it at a snail’s pace, but aren’t even close to harnessing the data they actually have available by individual.



If I had to guess, based on how often their website crashes, their IT can't handle the super data mining. For the number of guests Disney handles, that's a lot of metadata. You have to have a good IT system to handle that, and in my experiences with Disney, they don't seem to have that.


----------



## Teamubr

danikoski said:


> If I had to guess, based on how often their website crashes, their IT can't handle the super data mining. For the number of guests Disney handles, that's a lot of metadata. You have to have a good IT system to handle that, and in my experiences with Disney, they don't seem to have that.


I manage a team that has web servers as well as database servers. We built our web servers for the 100th percentile, meaning they have enough capacity to be up 100% of the time. If we see a 105% spike, they may act up. Our datamart servers are built to the 400th percentile. That gives us room for growth, but assures they can handle nearly anything I can throw at them. My boss expects our data analytics to be robust and fast.

Apples and oranges and either are built according to your priorities.

j


----------



## skier_pete

So as a comment on the new Uni hotels. Pretty smart move, though the "starting at" price might be 2 weeks out of the year. Still waiting for anything universal does to have a MAJOR affect on Disney. While certainly universal has grabbed some larger percent of market share, disney attendance continues to rise and the resorts stay full. (Though it should be noted that a big part of Disney's technique for keeping resorts full is to convert rooms to DVC. Note even the new Riviera tower ripped out some 360 rooms from CBR.) However, it is possible a third park and lots of available cheaper rooms could eventually have a negative impact on Disney. It certainly got them to finally upgrade some of these parks.

The other note i wanted to mention is when we were there in february we though early entry was terribly crowded. Only Hogsmead was open, and the wait for FJ was 45 minutes when we got there partly through the hour. Can't imagine if they add another 3000 eligible rooms.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Saudi Arabian Officials Attempt to Persuade Disney to Build a New Theme Park


----------



## writerguyfl

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Casinos have had Disney beat on individualized marketing for many years. It has always surprised me that they haven’t developed this further, faster. Seems like they may be moving towards it at a snail’s pace, but aren’t even close to harnessing the data they actually have available by individual.



I fully agree.  I actually used to work at Disney World.  Aside from wanting to escape the 6-7 months of winter I experienced living in Minnesota, the main reason I went to work for Mickey in the Reservations Center was because of the MyMagic+ initiative.  I happened to get assigned to a recruiter (the Cast Member who conducted my interview) that knew a lot about the plans for the initiative.  If she hadn't been as enthusiastic about MyMagic+, I probably would have ended up moving to Las Vegas to work at one of the hotels there.

The implementation of MyMagic+ has been painfully slow.  I left the company mainly to go to grad school.  But one of the secondary reasons was because I got frustrated at the massive level of bureaucracy.  I was used to working in a medium-sized hotel.  When we discovered a problem, we fixed it in a day or two.  At Disney, it took weeks to get something as simple as fixing bad information on the intranet Cast Members used to find information they shared with guests.  A lot of time, I feel like Disney is successful in spite of itself.


----------



## iamfathom

There is an auction on Saturday 28th April for items from the collection of imagineer Rolly Crump

There is some amazing stuff like the original model of IASW and original designs from Haunted Mansion and Epcot. Sadly I'm sure it's all out of my price range.

http://www.icollector.com/The-Life-...rump-presented-by-Van-Eaton-Galleries_as52386


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

writerguyfl said:


> The implementation of MyMagic+ has been painfully slow.  I left the company mainly to go to grad school.  But one of the secondary reasons was because I got frustrated at the massive level of bureaucracy.  I was used to working in a medium-sized hotel.  When we discovered a problem, we fixed it in a day or two.  At Disney, it took weeks to get something as simple as fixing bad information on the intranet Cast Members used to find information they shared with guests.  *A lot of time, I feel like Disney is successful in spite of itself.*


*Funny*... my husband often says it's amazing how many things a company can do spectacularly wrong if they do one or a few things spectacularly right!  I think that fits here.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Universal Hollywood is having a Jurassic Park 


https://ushtix.com/Home.aspx


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Universal Hollywood is having a Jurassic Park
> 
> 
> https://ushtix.com/Home.aspx


I'm curious, but this brings me to a screen where I need to log in.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm curious, but this brings me to a screen where I need to log in.



Sorry, I saw the news in an email. Here is the text:

Relive the movie that started it all at the Jurassic Park 25th Anniversary Celebration on May 11 and 12.

Take a journey back into the world of the dinosaurs at Universal Studios Hollywood™ to celebrate the 25th anniversary of the movie that started it all: Jurassic Park™. Enjoy special exhibits, themed photo ops, a fan costume show, live entertainment, giveaways, character sightings, exclusive after-hours access to face off against a 50-foot T. rex on Jurassic Park® - The Ride, and much more.

While here, join us for a private screening of the original film on the big screen at Universal Cinema on CityWalk.

Limited quantity of tickets available. Entertainment experiences are subject to change without notice. Jurassic Park TM & © 2018 Universal Studios and Amblin Entertainment, Inc. TM & © 2018 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> The other note i wanted to mention is when we were there in february we though early entry was terribly crowded. Only Hogsmead was open, and the wait for FJ was 45 minutes when we got there partly through the hour. Can't imagine if they add another 3000 eligible rooms.



This is pretty easily remedied. As more guest receive the perk of early entry, they can just open more of the park, or open both parks early. They already do that on some of the busiest days. When the 3rd park opens it becomes even easier.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sweet Spells closes this month

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/s...dios-permanently-closing-later-this-month.htm


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sweet Spells closes this month
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/s...dios-permanently-closing-later-this-month.htm



This change doesn't make much sense to me. Can't they put Pixar merchandise in there other shops on Hollywood or Sunset Blvd.


----------



## umichigan10

BigRed98 said:


> This change doesn't make much sense to me. Can't they put Pixar merchandise in there other shops on Hollywood or Sunset Blvd.


Which are already overflowing with Pixar merch if we’re honest


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Which are already overflowing with Pixar merch if we’re honest


What they should do is change that store outside Voyage of the Little mermaid to Toy Story since it’s closer to the land.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> What they should do is change that store outside Voyage of the Little mermaid to Toy Story since it’s closer to the land.


I agree. I don’t even really have an affinity to sweet spells but it doesn’t make sense to remove it when you could geographically put the store in a better place. Makes me think sweet spells wasn’t very profitable.

Speaking of the land and merchandise is there going to be stores in the new toy story land? I haven’t heard anything notable advertised


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I agree. I don’t even really have an affinity to sweet spells but it doesn’t make sense to remove it when you could geographically put the store in a better place. Makes me think sweet spells wasn’t very profitable.
> 
> Speaking of the land and merchandise is there going to be stores in the new toy story land? I haven’t heard anything notable advertised


No stores other than maybe a kiosk inside the land.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> No stores other than maybe a kiosk inside the land.


Kind of weird given how big of a merch pusher toy story is, but maybe they couldn’t fit it or it didn’t make the budget?  Who knows


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Kind of weird given how big of a merch pusher toy story is, but maybe they couldn’t fit it or it didn’t make the budget?  Who knows


It was in the original version of the land but budget cuts took it away.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> It was in the original version of the land but budget cuts took it away.


The irony of them cutting out a cash cow from a land because of budget isn’t lost on me


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   LEGOLAND Expands Services for Guests with Physical and Cognitive Disabilities


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Magic Kingdom's Entertainment Offerings to Be Adjusted on Select Dates


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP NOW: Cath Kidston Disney Line Goes On Sale


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Here are the details on the Universal Hollywood Jurassic Park event

https://www.universalstudioshollywo...s/jurassic-park-25th-anniversary-celebration/


----------



## Capang

Of course they cancel the dance party when I'm not there


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland Update

http://micechat.com/189396-disneyla...-festivals-and-millennial-pink-ears-giveaway/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO - New concept art of the upcoming Wine Bar George


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Avengers: Infinity War’ Could Potentially Open to $200 Million or More


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

umichigan10 said:


> The irony of them cutting out a cash cow from a land because of budget isn’t lost on me


Honestly, it’s so ridiculous that I’d doubt that’s the real reason. At least it isn’t the full picture. It only makes sense to put a store there if they think they’ll sell MORE merch that way... that people won’t venture over to another store to buy a TS-related item. They must have calculated that they couldn’t justify more than a kiosk from a cost/benefit perspective (footprint, staffing, etc.). Disney isn’t stupid about raking in $$$.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> No stores other than maybe a kiosk inside the land.


So I don't have to exit through the gift shop after riding AS2 or SD? I can't believe they'd pass up the opportunity to soak people coming off the ride. I'm not complaining though. I'm ok with this.


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ‘Avengers: Infinity War’ Could Potentially Open to $200 Million or More



If it doesn't, I'll be shocked.


----------



## JaxDad

Star Wars spinoff 'Solo' to premiere at Cannes Film Festival
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...solo-to-premiere-at-cannes-film-festival.html

I just felt like starting a Star Wars discussion...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Up A Great Bird Adventure rehearsals begin

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photo...al-kingdom/amp/#click=https://t.co/6YxFVdRVlw


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fast and Furious photos but still no opening date

https://blog.universalorlando.com/w...supercharged/?__source=FBPAGE&linkId=50133910


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
FP users the Change Party feature has been removed from iOS devices and will likely be removed in upcoming updates to Android and computers.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More AK 20th merchandise 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/new-pins-and-merchandise-added-for-animal-kingdoms-20th-anniversary/

I don’t normally wear hats but I really like that. I really want those pins too.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More AK 20th merchandise
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/new-pins-and-merchandise-added-for-animal-kingdoms-20th-anniversary/
> 
> I don’t normally wear hats but I really like that. I really want those pins too.


The Commemorative coin might be a good present for the Grandkids.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> FP users the Change Party feature has been removed from iOS devices and will likely be removed in upcoming updates to Android and computers.


No!!!


----------



## dlavender

I never fully understood why the change party function even existed in the first place.

Seems like they built in a FP abuse system and finally realized what it was?


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> I never fully understood why the change party function even existed in the first place.
> 
> Seems like they built in a FP abuse system and finally realized what it was?


Sucks for those who used it tho.


----------



## awilliams4

Removed, those that saw, now you know.


----------



## mikebb

umichigan10 said:


> Kind of weird given how big of a merch pusher toy story is, but maybe they couldn’t fit it or it didn’t make the budget?  Who knows



Yeah, this seems crazy to me. They put a gift shop inside Pandora for goodness sake! I can't imagine Avatar merchandise really outruns Toy Story (yes, aside from the Banshees!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> FP users the Change Party feature has been removed from iOS devices and will likely be removed in upcoming updates to Android and computers.



Does that mean everyone in your party will now have to have the same fast passes or will we have to select them individually or something to have people have different Fastpasses?


----------



## ned911

danikoski said:


> If I had to guess, based on how often their website crashes, their IT can't handle the super data mining. For the number of guests Disney handles, that's a lot of metadata. You have to have a good IT system to handle that, and in my experiences with Disney, they don't seem to have that.



As someone that is a data scientist and manages a large group of data scientists this drives me insane about Disney.  They actually need to use this data!  I have only stayed at Deluxe hotels in the last 10 years, yesterday I got a mailing for a moderate.  Really?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Does that mean everyone in your party will now have to have the same fast passes or will we have to select them individually or something to have people have different Fastpasses?


Nothing really changes much except for when you have a FP and you want to change the individuals who have it. So say my mom and I have Soarin FPs but then my mom doesn't want to ride anymore. You could move that FP to someone else in your party. Now you can't do that you can only try to add another person if their is availability.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Nothing really changes much except for when you have a FP and you want to change the individuals who have it. So say my mom and I have Soarin FPs but then my mom doesn't want to ride anymore. You could move that FP to someone else in your party. Now you can't do that you can only try to add another person if their is availability.


did anyone even ask for this change? so stupid!


----------



## SaharanTea

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney’s Live-Action Sword in the Stone Sets Filming Date & Location



I'm not sure if I should be excited or not.  Sword in the Stone is my favorite of Disney's movies.

I'm certainly not excited that it might be a streaming exclusive.  That annoys me to no end.  Same thing was done with the new Star Trek, and I still haven't seen it.  Stop pushing your crappy streaming services by locking out IPs with existing fanbases.


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sweet Spells closes this month
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/s...dios-permanently-closing-later-this-month.htm



Man, the hits keep coming.  We visited on both our recent trips.  I have to go to those bad counter service places to get anything?  What's next?


----------



## dina444444

MissGina5 said:


> did anyone even ask for this change? so stupid!


Some people used it as a work around. You would book FPs on a ticket that wasn't being used that day and would then change party to someone who was there to get hard to get FPs.


----------



## SaharanTea

MissGina5 said:


> did anyone even ask for this change? so stupid!



Likely they are closing the last bits of a controversial loophole that some guests were abusing.  It was a big stink on Disboards, what, last spring?


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> did anyone even ask for this change? so stupid!


No but I think if its not a mistake that Disney is looking to limit loopholes.


----------



## MissGina5

SaharanTea said:


> Likely they are closing the last bits of a controversial loophole that some guests were abusing.  It was a big stink on Disboards, what, last spring?


I remember but like.... it wasn't a big enough issue and now creates a big inconvinience for most guests


----------



## Roxyfire

SaharanTea said:


> Likely they are closing the last bits of a controversial loophole that some guests were abusing.  It was a big stink on Disboards, what, last spring?



Obligatory "This is why we can't have nice things"


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sweet Spells closes this month
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/s...dios-permanently-closing-later-this-month.htm


Any word where they will sell the famous carrot cake cookie? Possibly the Trolly/Starbucks? But don't know if park Starbucks even sell WDW unique snacks. Understand that HS is wracked with change & renos right now but for goodness sake.


----------



## rteetz

samsteele said:


> Any word where they will sell the famous carrot cake cookie? Possibly the Trolly/Starbucks? But don't know if park Starbucks even sell WDW unique snacks. Understand that HS is wracked with change & renos right now but for goodness sake.


Not sure about that.


----------



## SaharanTea

MissGina5 said:


> I remember but like.... it wasn't a big enough issue and now creates a big inconvinience for most guests



Judging by the response by some on the board, it was a pretty big deal!  

Of course, that's a relatively small subset of typically knowledgeable Disney goers.  So who knows?  

Disney apparently took note.


----------



## SaharanTea

samsteele said:


> Any word where they will sell the famous carrot cake cookie? Possibly the Trolly/Starbucks? But don't know if park Starbucks even sell WDW unique snacks. Understand that HS is wracked with change & renos right now but for goodness sake.



Obviously, that cookie is cursed.


----------



## samsteele

SaharanTea said:


> Obviously, that cookie is cursed.


After Writer's Stop was gutted for the bar, it's like the carrot cake cookie will never find it's forever home. And it is one great cookie. Deserves better.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Caravan Theater update

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photos-caravan-theater-refurbishment-for-up-a-great-bird-adventure/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Little Green Alien Refillable Popcorn Bucket Coming for Disneyland Passholders


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Little Green Alien Refillable Popcorn Bucket Coming for Disneyland Passholders


They had these at Tokyo Disneyland at one point. It looks like the same bucket but with a different ribbon.
It's nice to see they're bringing them state side. The Tokyo popcorn buckets tend to be pretty cool.


----------



## a4matte

umichigan10 said:


> I agree. I don’t even really have an affinity to sweet spells but it doesn’t make sense to remove it when you could geographically put the store in a better place. Makes me think sweet spells wasn’t very profitable.
> 
> Speaking of the land and merchandise is there going to be stores in the new toy story land? I haven’t heard anything notable advertised


I don't feel like Sweet Spells has really made sense since they killed off Villains En Vogue. It kinda killed the theme (not to mention Villains En Vogue was like 90% Nightmare Before Christmas for a while and very little actual villains).

On a side note - I'm surprised Disney hasn't made more of a push for unique healthy snacks, not just carrot sticks and bananas. You can make brownies out of spinach and stuff and there are tons of other "secretly healthy" snacks they could make. They're not as healthy as straight up carrots and stuff, but I could see parents buying those types of things up to trick their kids into eating something that has some good-for-you stuff in it while they think it's just a straight up brownie or something.


----------



## awilliams4

SaharanTea said:


> Likely they are closing the last bits of a controversial loophole that some guests were abusing.  It was a big stink on Disboards, what, last spring?



During that stink, several INSISTED that using the CPFP+ loop hole would also get you locked out of your MDE.  'Others' said it wouldn't....I suspect the 'others' were correct then.


----------



## rteetz

awilliams4 said:


> During that stink, several INSISTED that using the CPFP+ loop hole would also get you locked out of your MDE.  'Others' said it wouldn't....I suspect the 'others' were correct then.


The others were very much correct.


----------



## keishashadow

rteetz said:


> Nothing really changes much except for when you have a FP and you want to change the individuals who have it. So say my mom and I have Soarin FPs but then my mom doesn't want to ride anymore. You could move that FP to someone else in your party. Now you can't do that you can only try to add another person if their is availability.



I may be missing something here but..

Easy enough to hand mom’s MB or ticket to ‘someone else in your party’ to utilize the existing FP.  I’ve done it several times, last in February, when my aching back just wasn’t up to riding Space Mt.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

keishashadow said:


> I may be missing something here but..
> 
> Easy enough to hand mom’s MB or ticket to ‘someone else in your party’ to utilize the existing FP.  I’ve done it several times, last in February, when my aching back just wasn’t up to riding Space Mt.


That's not a problem. You were in the park, having used your fingerscan to do so. Disney doesn't have a problem with giving your MB to someone else in your traveling party..provided you are in the park.


----------



## keishashadow

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That's not a problem. You were in the park, having used your fingerscan to do so. Disney doesn't have a problem with giving your MB to someone else in your traveling party..provided you are in the park.



Exactly, that’s why i was puzzled re the poster’s statement which sounded like her mom just tuckered out in the park & they were unable to utilize her existing FP as booked.

Btw, i am well aware of the loophole being closed.


----------



## dina444444

keishashadow said:


> I may be missing something here but..
> 
> Easy enough to hand mom’s MB or ticket to ‘someone else in your party’ to utilize the existing FP.  I’ve done it several times, last in February, when my aching back just wasn’t up to riding Space Mt.


This was more for someone using someone's ticket that wasn't in the park that day. You could book Fps with that ticket/AP and then transfer them to someone that was in the parks.


----------



## keishashadow

dina444444 said:


> This was more for someone using someone's ticket that wasn't in the park that day. You could book Fps with that ticket/AP and then transfer them to someone that was in the parks.



Yes, but that is long-closed as I understand it


----------



## Capang

keishashadow said:


> Yes, but that is long-closed as I understand it


Well, it seems to be now


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> Some people used it as a work around. You would book FPs on a ticket that wasn't being used that day and would then change party to someone who was there to get hard to get FPs.



I was wondering if that was driving this - that the existing way opened up some loopholes they were trying to close


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

keishashadow said:


> Exactly, that’s why i was puzzled re the poster’s statement which sounded like her mom just tuckered out in the park & they were unable to utilize her existing FP as booked.
> 
> Btw, i am well aware of the loophole being closed.


Well I suppose I get what they mean. One could have booked the FPs then decided later on they didn't want to ride the ride and the change FP option allowed them to do that without actually getting rid of the particular FP they selected like you would if you have modified Soarin' for a different attraction. 

I too am aware of the loophole being discussed. The loophole that was closed last year is different technologically than this particular 'loophole' being removed.


----------



## dina444444

keishashadow said:


> Yes, but that is long-closed as I understand it


They closed the SDFP loophole back in June. This was still available.


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> This is pretty easily remedied. As more guest receive the perk of early entry, they can just open more of the park, or open both parks early. They already do that on some of the busiest days. When the 3rd park opens it becomes even easier.



I agree with that - except it already was a very crowded holiday weekend - and they chose not to open more than the one section or the second park.  It makes me worry that they don't really care whether the experience is good - just that they can say they offer it. While Disney has continued to downgrade the EMH experience, they at least keep a number of rides open, and when we've done it for the AM, it doesn't seem overcrowded. The Hogsmead experience was packed to the gills, and as I said a 45 minute wait, but other than the Hippogryph coaster, there was only the ONE ride open, so it didn't surprise me that the wait was long. We ended up just waiting until the end of the EE and got in line for the FotL, which ended up being < 5 minutes wait, so the only benefit to EE was allowing us to get to the FotL before all the non-EE people did. I agree that they would be wise to open more than 2 rides for EE at this point, and certainly after they open another 3000 rooms.


----------



## rteetz

keishashadow said:


> I may be missing something here but..
> 
> Easy enough to hand mom’s MB or ticket to ‘someone else in your party’ to utilize the existing FP.  I’ve done it several times, last in February, when my aching back just wasn’t up to riding Space Mt.


What if Mom isn't with you?


----------



## ddluvsdisney

samsteele said:


> Any word where they will sell the famous carrot cake cookie? Possibly the Trolly/Starbucks? But don't know if park Starbucks even sell WDW unique snacks. Understand that HS is wracked with change & renos right now but for goodness sake.


I had it at Starbucks in February.


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> I agree with that - except it already was a very crowded holiday weekend - and they chose not to open more than the one section or the second park.  It makes me worry that they don't really care whether the experience is good - just that they can say they offer it. While Disney has continued to downgrade the EMH experience, they at least keep a number of rides open, and when we've done it for the AM, it doesn't seem overcrowded. The Hogsmead experience was packed to the gills, and as I said a 45 minute wait, but other than the Hippogryph coaster, there was only the ONE ride open, so it didn't surprise me that the wait was long. We ended up just waiting until the end of the EE and got in line for the FotL, which ended up being < 5 minutes wait, so the only benefit to EE was allowing us to get to the FotL before all the non-EE people did. I agree that they would be wise to open more than 2 rides for EE at this point, and certainly after they open another 3000 rooms.



Once Wizarding World got Express Pass, we stopped going to the early entry. Honestly there's no point, like you said, too many other people. If they were to reliably open some of the other rollercoasters then we would. During the Halloween Horror Nights time period, they usually have Studios open early and then people can do Minions. That's probably nice for younger kids. At this point, if we get up early it's to get there to eat breakfast without losing much time and get to the express pass line.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New entertainment coming to Pandora!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-april-22/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toy Story 4 coming out June 2019

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/confirmed-the-toys-return-as-toy-story-4-hits-theaters-june-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Character meet changes at AK. Reminder as I reported this news a month or so ago.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/meet-greet-changes-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-flik-baloo-louie/


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Sweet Spells permanently closing at Hollywood Studios


----------



## soniam

crazy4wdw said:


> Anyone here planning to go?  I'd really like to go this event but every time I get my hopes up regarding attending a D23 event, I can never get tickets as they usually sell out in seconds.



I am hoping to go. I was worried that the registration was going to be during our cruise, but it’s the week before. So hopefully game on I wish I had gone to the adventures one last time. That theme is more interesting to me than Mickey, blasphemy I know


----------



## Tigger's ally

ned911 said:


> As someone that is a data scientist and manages a large group of data scientists this drives me insane about Disney.  They actually need to use this data!  I have only stayed at Deluxe hotels in the last 10 years, yesterday I got a mailing for a moderate.  Really?



Well, maybe they mined their data, looked at what you paid for deluxes the last ten trips and figured out for the same amount of money you spent, you can now pay that for a moderate.  



a4matte said:


> You can make brownies out of spinach and stuff


I would pay big bucks to NOT eat that!  Big Bucks!


----------



## Moramoon

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New entertainment coming to Pandora!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-april-22/


 I see this an all I can think of are the machines in the matrix. I'll be waiting for someone to yell "reload! "


----------



## keishashadow

rteetz said:


> What if Mom isn't with you?



If ‘mom’ isn’t in the park, her FP would go unused i suppose

I’m appreciative that ‘mom in the park’ can still allow another to use her entitlement



AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Sweet Spells permanently closing at Hollywood Studios



Still missing starring rolls, will term this salt in the wound.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New entertainment coming to Pandora!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...of-avatar-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-april-22/


I liked it better when Ripley was driving.


----------



## rteetz

keishashadow said:


> If ‘mom’ isn’t in the park, her FP would go unused i suppose
> 
> I’m appreciative that ‘mom in the park’ can still allow another to use her entitlement


I used and appreciated the change party feature so I’m sad to see it go.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Black Panther to be first theatrical release in Saudi Arabia  in 35 years

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...reak-saudi-arabias-35-year-cinema-ban-1100018


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
More details about the new Pandora entertainment 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/break...pandora-the-world-of-avatar-later-this-month/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Grand Floridians 30th anniversary is reportedly cancelled

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/disney-wo...an-resort-30th-anniversary-gala-event-june-2/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details about the new Pandora entertainment
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/break...pandora-the-world-of-avatar-later-this-month/


I have a feeling this will really enhance that land. The land is already amazing, but I always wish there was something going on. Whenever I am there, I usually always miss the drum show.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> Nothing really changes much except for when you have a FP and you want to change the individuals who have it. So say my mom and I have Soarin FPs but then my mom doesn't want to ride anymore. You could move that FP to someone else in your party. Now you can't do that you can only try to add another person if their is availability.




Sorry about commenting late, just got back from the world and catching up.   I used this to remove my wife and I from my parents pirates fast pass so we could do other rides between 4 and 7.  Does this mean i can't do that anymore?


----------



## splash327

umichigan10 said:


> I agree. I don’t even really have an affinity to sweet spells but it doesn’t make sense to remove it when you could geographically put the store in a better place. Makes me think sweet spells wasn’t very profitable.
> 
> Speaking of the land and merchandise is there going to be stores in the new toy story land? I haven’t heard anything notable advertised



 Everytime i've been in there, it's had a line.  One less place to get a candy apple...


----------



## JETSDAD

splash327 said:


> Sorry about commenting late, just got back from the world and catching up.   I used this to remove my wife and I from my parents pirates fast pass so we could do other rides between 4 and 7.  Does this mean i can't do that anymore?


No, it means you couldn't move your FP to someone else. You can always drop or change FP's for any member of your party that you want.


----------



## TomServo27

Black Panther passes Titanic for third all-time domestic box office behind avatar and The Force Awakens. 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...titanic-become-no-3-title-all-time-us-1100758


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*Interesting Find/Nostalgia
*
1990s WDW promotional video


----------



## adelaster

Hey @rteetz do you know when they will be finished updating the World of Disney store?


----------



## OKW Lover

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *Interesting Find/Nostalgia
> *
> 1990s WDW promotional video


Looks like this was actually sometime pre-1990 since there is nothing about the Disney-MGM Studios which opened 5/1/89


----------



## rteetz

splash327 said:


> Sorry about commenting late, just got back from the world and catching up.   I used this to remove my wife and I from my parents pirates fast pass so we could do other rides between 4 and 7.  Does this mean i can't do that anymore?


You can cancel a FP for an individual still I believe.


----------



## rteetz

adelaster said:


> Hey @rteetz do you know when they will be finished updating the World of Disney store?


I don’t believe there is a specific end date yet.


----------



## jlundeen

OKW Lover said:


> Looks like this was actually sometime pre-1990 since there is nothing about the Disney-MGM Studios which opened 5/1/89


I thought that also...our first trip was very early in the 90s and we stayed at the Beach club, and went to "MGM"

Edit: it's good to see some of the old attractions!


----------



## jpeterson

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *Interesting Find/Nostalgia
> *
> 1990s WDW promotional video


Those 1980's style super short running shorts on the men cracked me up.  I remember that era.


----------



## jpeterson

OKW Lover said:


> Looks like this was actually sometime pre-1990 since there is nothing about the Disney-MGM Studios which opened 5/1/89


At the end of the video, retrowdw put a date of 1983 on it.  Not sure why, since their post says 1990s.  But I think 1983 might be closer, since they specifically call out EPCOT as being "new".


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kristin Bell has finished recording Frozen 2

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/video-kristen-bell-has-finished-recording-frozen-2/


----------



## crazy4wdw

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *Interesting Find/Nostalgia
> *
> 1990s WDW promotional video





OKW Lover said:


> Looks like this was actually sometime pre-1990 since there is nothing about the Disney-MGM Studios which opened 5/1/89



I thought the same.  No video of the Living Seas which opened in 1986.   Also, Norway, Wonders of Life, Typhoon Lagoon, and Pleasure Island all opened in 1989.

Still a nice find!


----------



## skier_pete

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *Interesting Find/Nostalgia
> *
> 1990s WDW promotional video





OKW Lover said:


> Looks like this was actually sometime pre-1990 since there is nothing about the Disney-MGM Studios which opened 5/1/89





jpeterson said:


> At the end of the video, retrowdw put a date of 1983 on it.  Not sure why, since their post says 1990s.  But I think 1983 might be closer, since they specifically call out EPCOT as being "new".



I think 1983-1984 is right - (the video says 1983 at the beginning also) watch the video where they show the overview of Epcot, there's no Living Seas at all - nothing but an empty field. It opened in 1986 - which means likely looking at 1984 or earlier. They also list all the World Showcase countries - but don't mention Morocco - which opened in September, 1984. On the front end - while the Imagination Pavillion opened in 1982, the Figment/Dreamfinder ride didn't open until March 1983 - though I suppose they could have had shot the one shot of the ride (which doesn't show any guests) before this.  However, I think we can safely say the video was released between March 1983 and September 1984.

And I have to say thanks @AzzySpazbourne  for ruining my free time for the next two weeks as I go down the rabbit hole that is this website. Home videos from the 70s - sign me up!!


----------



## rteetz

I have updated the aerials thread. Lots of new looks at DHS, and the gondola system.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Guests will start getting messages in MDE inviting them to play Agent Ps World Showcase Adventure

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/04/agent-p-recruiting-messages-showing-up.html?m=1


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
The trailer for Solo: A Star Wars Story will be released tomorrow!


----------



## Loopster

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *Interesting Find/Nostalgia
> *
> 1990s WDW promotional video





********** said:


> I think 1983-1984 is right - (the video says 1983 at the beginning also) watch the video where they show the overview of Epcot, there's no Living Seas at all - nothing but an empty field. It opened in 1986 - which means likely looking at 1984 or earlier. They also list all the World Showcase countries - but don't mention Morocco - which opened in September, 1984. On the front end - while the Imagination Pavillion opened in 1982, the Figment/Dreamfinder ride didn't open until March 1983 - though I suppose they could have had shot the one shot of the ride (which doesn't show any guests) before this.  However, I think we can safely say the video was released between March 1983 and September 1984.
> 
> And I have to say thanks @AzzySpazbourne  for ruining my free time for the next two weeks as I go down the rabbit hole that is this website. Home videos from the 70s - sign me up!!



Definitely early 80s...it’s the WDW I grew up with. Loved this trip down memory lane so much. While I love all the new lands and parks and rides, I sometimes still long for the simpler times at Disney.  Thanks for posting @AzzySpazbourne. @**********, I’m going down the rabbit hole too!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A bit of a look at the Marvel/Disney/Universal contract

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-disney-marvel-land-20180406-story.html


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A bit of a look at the Marvel/Disney/Universal contract
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-disney-marvel-land-20180406-story.html


Within the U.S., the Mississippi River plays a key demarcation role in the agreement: Universal could have locked down the rights to use Marvel characters in its parks across the country if the theme park company had built Marvel attractions on both sides of the Mississippi River.

I never understood the whole Mississippi River thing. This clears it up for me Disney is just fortunate Universal never built some minor marvel attraction in LA.


----------



## Jetku

TomServo27 said:


> Within the U.S., the Mississippi River plays a key demarcation role in the agreement: Universal could have locked down the rights to use Marvel characters in its parks across the country if the theme park company had built Marvel attractions on both sides of the Mississippi River.
> 
> I never understood the whole Mississippi River thing. This clears it up for me Disney is just fortunate Universal never built some minor marvel attraction in LA.



Any idea what the cutoff date was for universal to build out west? Could they still pump something out quickly?


----------



## keishashadow

rteetz said:


> I used and appreciated the change party feature so I’m sad to see it go.



In general find it difficult to see many attractions, policies change.  Keep telling myself (over & over some days lol) it’s all part of the big picture & designed to keep things from being stagnant/enchance guest experience. Have several friends who are locals who will be impacted by this. 



TomServo27 said:


> Within the U.S., the Mississippi River plays a key demarcation role in the agreement: Universal could have locked down the rights to use Marvel characters in its parks across the country if the theme park company had built Marvel attractions on both sides of the Mississippi River.
> 
> I never understood the whole Mississippi River thing. This clears it up for me Disney is just fortunate Universal never built some minor marvel attraction in LA.



As a long time Universal guest, it’s more jarring for me to see Marvel associated with WDW.  To my surprise they’ve done the franchise justice. More Marvel the merrier! 

Have visited USH a few times, other than the backlot tour, a much smaller footprint than FL’s with a different vibe.  Really don’t think it ‘needs’ the Marvel characters to flush it out.  Def a one day park for me vs USH/IOA.  OT - their talent pool is absolutely amazing, especially their HHN offerings.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A bit of a look at the Marvel/Disney/Universal contract
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-disney-marvel-land-20180406-story.html



"I don't think the average Disney guest will overthink it," said Martin Lewison, a theme park expert and business management professor at Farmingdale State College in New York. 



.... well, maybe not the *average* guest


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris Fandaze theme song revealed 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/disneyland-paris-releases-preview-fandaze-theme-song/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Marvel night for AP holders in Disneyland Paris announced

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/marvel-night-for-disneyland-paris-annual-passholders-announced/


----------



## BahamasBride03

Loopster said:


> Definitely early 80s...it’s the WDW I grew up with. Loved this trip down memory lane so much. While I love all the new lands and parks and rides, I sometimes still long for the simpler times at Disney.  Thanks for posting @AzzySpazbourne. @**********, I’m going down the rabbit hole too!



This website is amazing and I highly recommend going down that rabbit hole!!!  Todd, Brian, JT and How also produce a monthly podcast that is incredibly informative and fun to listen to for remembering WDW of the 70s and 80s.  I look forward to it every month.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Pete M

very cool!  maybe a bit of tweaking so he can hear and be heard, but it's a nice addition to the land.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Navi River Journey magicband 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/new-pando...gicband-accidentally-released-quickly-pulled/


----------



## Fantasia79

@rteetz Any rumors on Toy Story previews?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Fantasia79 said:


> @rteetz Any rumors on Toy Story previews?


. Take at look at his aeriel thread, they are no where near complete to hear rumors of previews I think.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I get previews for a land like Pandora but for Toy Story, I don’t get it. Maybe because they’ve done it once, people now expect it


----------



## 3family

Lee Matthews said:


> I get previews for a land like Pandora but for Toy Story, I don’t get it. Maybe because they’ve done it once, people now expect it


It’s not for people. It’s for Disney. The previews are to iron out some problems. New Fantasyland had them too


----------



## Loopster

BahamasBride03 said:


> This website is amazing and I highly recommend going down that rabbit hole!!!  Todd, Brian, JT and How also produce a monthly podcast that is incredibly informative and fun to listen to for remembering WDW of the 70s and 80s.  I look forward to it every month.


Thanks so much for the podcast tip! Can’t wait to check it out!


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> @rteetz Any rumors on Toy Story previews?


If they happen they likely won't be as long as Pandora was.


----------



## rteetz

3family said:


> It’s not for people. It’s for Disney. The previews are to iron out some problems. New Fantasyland had them too


Yes but NFL also opened in phases.


----------



## mfly

rteetz said:


> Yes but NFL also opened in phases.


I feel like I have a pretty solid grasp on the various Dis acronyms, but NFL in that context really threw me off!


----------



## rteetz

mfly said:


> I feel like I have a pretty solid grasp on the various Dis acronyms, but NFL in that context really threw me off!


New Fantasyland


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Navi River Journey magicband
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/new-pando...gicband-accidentally-released-quickly-pulled/


These bands are available again.


----------



## writerguyfl

mfly said:


> I feel like I have a pretty solid grasp on the various Dis acronyms, but NFL in that context really threw me off!



When I worked for Mickey, one thing we were forbidden from doing was using acronyms.  It's a habit I refuse to break, even though I no longer work there.  I try to avoid them in all my posts here, because it can be a bit frustrating for new people.

That said, I'll only go so far.  Even I won't be writing out "Copper Creek Villas and Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge" every time.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

writerguyfl said:


> Even I won't be calling writing out "Copper Creek Villas and Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge" every time.


Lazy.


----------



## rteetz

Solo Trailer


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> Solo Trailer


I really hope this is good need more Star Wars movies that move away from the original format. A heist movie set it he Star Wars universe sounds really cool. Kinda wish it was just a bunch of new characters I’m afraid recasting Han Solo is a bad idea. Hopefully Enrereich pulls it off but I’m skeptical he can do it.


----------



## rteetz

TomServo27 said:


> I really hope this is good need more Star Wars movies that move away from the original format. A heist movie set it he Star Wars universe sounds really cool. Kinda wish it was just a bunch of new characters I’m afraid recasting Han Solo is a bad idea. Hopefully Enrereich pulls it off but I’m skeptical he can do it.


Yeah that's the only aspect that that worries me. I am still excited though.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Chuck McCann voice of Dreamfinder, Duckworth Bouncer, and Burger Beagle in Disney's Duck Tales has died at the age of 83.


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> Yeah that's the only aspect that that worries me. I am still excited though.


I’m really looking forward to it always excited to see new places in the the Star Wars universe. Also I think Donald Glover will great as Lando.


----------



## vacationer1954

writerguyfl said:


> As I understand it, "At Will" doesn't supplant discrimination protections.  So, you can't fired someone solely because they are a member of a protected class.  Federal protected classes include sex, race, age (40+), disability, color, creed, national origin, and religion.  Some states/counties/cities have include sexual orientation and gender identity as protected classes.


You are correct. Federal law trumps "at will" employment provisions. However, I don't understand the implicit claim being made that there is evidence of discrimination on the basis of membership in a protected class.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

writerguyfl said:


> When I worked for Mickey, one thing we were forbidden from doing was using acronyms.  It's a habit I refuse to break, even though I no longer work there.  I try to avoid them in all my posts here, because it can be a bit frustrating for new people.
> 
> That said, I'll only go so far.  Even I won't be calling writing out "Copper Creek Villas and Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge" every time.



Makes sense that Disney would be against acronyms/not think about them, given they have the All Star Sports and the Alien Swirling Saucers


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Five Pixar Magic Bands released - interesting part is two of them (the Cars and the MU ones) do not feature the Mickey head in the "puck" but rather logos from those properties

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...a-non-mickey-graphic-design-on-the-icon-puck/

example:


----------



## JaxDad

writerguyfl said:


> When I worked for Mickey, one thing we were forbidden from doing was using acronyms.  It's a habit I refuse to break, even though I no longer work there.  I try to avoid them in all my posts here, because it can be a bit frustrating for new people.
> 
> That said, I'll only go so far.  Even I won't be calling writing out "Copper Creek Villas and Cabins at Disney's Wilderness Lodge" every time.


Did you use EPCOT?


----------



## a4matte

Tigger's ally said:


> I would pay big bucks to NOT eat that!  Big Bucks!


If it's made right you can't even tell.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Menu items for Toy Story Land!

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photo...-served-at-woodys-lunchbox-in-toy-story-land/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
You can get the Green Alien sipper with beverage in Toy Story Land 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/alien-sipper-coming-to-toy-story-land/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu items for Toy Story Land!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photo...-served-at-woodys-lunchbox-in-toy-story-land/



Some new items.  The turkey sandwich for breakfast probably needs ham, sausage and bacon brothers.  I don't like marshmallows but the rest of my family would love the smores.   And I love any toasted sandwich with sourdough. Looking at you Brisket.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Some new items.  The turkey sandwich for breakfast probably needs ham, sausage and bacon brothers.  I don't like marshmallows but the rest of my family would love the smores.   And I love any toasted sandwich with sourdough. Looking at you Brisket.


I definitely want to try that s’mores thing. I also love dessert so need to try that. The brisket is the only sandwich that interests me.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

I'm intrigued by the S'more French Toast Breakfast Sandwich. I also love toasted/grilled sourdough!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu items for Toy Story Land!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photo...-served-at-woodys-lunchbox-in-toy-story-land/



Looks to be about what I hoped they would have - "classic" type kids food but with a twist and not just the standard burger/chicken fingers.  We'll see how they taste but so far so good!


----------



## Capang

Smores French toast? Mmmmm. I can't wait.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I definitely want to try that s’mores thing. I also love dessert so need to try that. The brisket is the only sandwich that interests me.



I am a bit surprised how many different breakfast options there are - that seems to have the most unique items.  But some of the other things look good (agree about the brisket sandwich).  Also glad they have tomato soup as my kids (especially my son) love that - not much better than a good grilled cheese with tomato soup!


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu items for Toy Story Land!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photo...-served-at-woodys-lunchbox-in-toy-story-land/


Good to see they are offering some items that are a bit "healthier"... in addition to the all out "terrible for you but I love em' " items....


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disney Springs 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/photo-rep...rking-garage-world-of-disney-disneystyle-etc/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu items for Toy Story Land!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photo...-served-at-woodys-lunchbox-in-toy-story-land/



Overall I think the menu looks pretty good and its not your standard burger and hot dog. The food isn't adventurous in my opinion but its different than the other quick service options at DHS.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu items for Toy Story Land!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photo...-served-at-woodys-lunchbox-in-toy-story-land/



Looks like he followed up with the actual prices too: http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/first-look-full-menu-and-prices-for-woodys-lunchbox-in-toy-story-land/

I'm definitely interested to try these on my next trip!


----------



## Capang

BigRed98 said:


> Overall I think the menu looks pretty good and its not your standard burger and hot dog. The food isn't adventurous in my opinion but its different than the other quick service options at DHS.


I agree it is not adventurous but it does put a different spin on some of the items. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TomServo27 said:


> I really hope this is good need more Star Wars movies that move away from the original format. A heist movie set it he Star Wars universe sounds really cool. Kinda wish it was just a bunch of new characters I’m afraid recasting Han Solo is a bad idea. Hopefully Enrereich pulls it off but I’m skeptical he can do it.



It's tough as of course the want to capitalize on the characters that people know but at the same time create new stories and expand the "universe" .... I think we just have to accept it isn't Harrison Ford and move on beyond it

These characters are so protected in so many people's minds and hearts that it's almost impossible to not "ruin" them compared to what you have in your heads.  Not to rehash the Last Jedi discussion - but even people that didn't like it I think if it didn't involved Luke, etc. and was more of a stand alone movie (or even, just wasn't Episode VIII of the series and featured those characters but in a stand along storyline) would have liked it for what it was


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unbanshee said:


> Looks like he followed up with the actual prices too: http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/first-look-full-menu-and-prices-for-woodys-lunchbox-in-toy-story-land/
> 
> I'm definitely interested to try these on my next trip!



"adult beverages" too - the grown-up lemonade is a good idea.  Pretty poor beer selection (though I guess not too far from the Baseline Taphouse if you want actual beer)

*Alcoholic Beverages*
Grown-Ups Lemonade – $9.50
Bud Light – $6.75
Blue Moon – $7.25


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> "adult beverages" too - the grown-up lemonade is a good idea.  Pretty poor beer selection (though I guess not too far from the Baseline Taphouse if you want actual beer)
> 
> *Alcoholic Beverages*
> Grown-Ups Lemonade – $9.50
> Bud Light – $6.75
> Blue Moon – $7.25


I don't think beer is a focus for TSL


----------



## jade1

BigRed98 said:


> Overall I think the menu looks pretty good and its not your standard burger and hot dog. The food isn't adventurous in my opinion but its different than the other quick service options at DHS.



Agreed and pleasantly surprised.

Monte Cristo? Those are awesome, but sadly probably wait and see the salads and grilled meats.

Even the pop tarts sound interesting.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
189751-disneyland-photo-update-pixar-star-wars-construction


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don't think beer is a focus for TSL



says the person who doesn't have any kids


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Looks like the Minnie vans to MCO are doing well and will become a permanent offering as well as expanding including possible pick up at MCO at the beginning of your vacation.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/minnie-va...disney-world-trips-from-mco-airport-imminent/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Paris 4/5/18 (Spring, Refurbishments, Walt Disney Studios)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Launches High End Shoes on shopDisney.com


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Looks like the Minnie vans to MCO are doing well and will become a permanent offering as well as expanding including possible pick up at MCO at the beginning of your vacation.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/minnie-va...disney-world-trips-from-mco-airport-imminent/



Love how things like this come out, the immediate reaction here is "that is crazy! who would pay that much?!?!?!"  .... and then they do really well as we always underestimate the fact people are willing to spend $ on Disney they likely wouldn't "in the real world" and I think just underestimate how many people have a lot of $ to spend


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Love how things like this come out, the immediate reaction here is "that is crazy! who would pay that much?!?!?!"  .... and then they do really well as we always underestimate the fact people are willing to spend $ on Disney they likely wouldn't "in the real world" and I think just underestimate how many people have a lot of $ to spend


Len Testa has said on his podcast that people who use it love it and want to book it in advance for their next trip.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Imagineers talk about their TEA awards

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...age-about-technology-at-2018-tea-thea-awards/

If you don't follow Joe Rohde on Social Media you definitely should.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Love how things like this come out, the immediate reaction here is "that is crazy! who would pay that much?!?!?!"  .... and then they do really well as we always underestimate the fact people are willing to spend $ on Disney they likely wouldn't "in the real world" and I think just underestimate how many people have a lot of $ to spend


I think the price is ridiculous, but never thought it wouldn't do well! 

For those 1) needing guaranteed car seats, 2) distrustful of Uber/Lyft without a Disney seal of approval, 3) not price sensitive and wanting to partake of all-things-Disney while in The World, this will be a good option.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think the price is ridiculous, but never thought it wouldn't do well!
> 
> For those 1) needing guaranteed car seats, 2) distrustful of Uber/Lyft without a Disney seal of approval, 3) not price sensitive and wanting to partake of all-things-Disney while in The World, this will be a good option.



I agree - though you can book private transport that also would satisfy the first two (well, at least be a more regulated company vs Uber) and be 1/2 the price of what Disney is charging .... I think the last part is something people that ARE price sensitive underestimate


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu items for Toy Story Land!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photo...-served-at-woodys-lunchbox-in-toy-story-land/


All of those look delicious! I can’t wait to try it now!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu items for Toy Story Land!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photo...-served-at-woodys-lunchbox-in-toy-story-land/



I'm really hopeful for this, especially since Hollywood Studios is a quick service wasteland. These look interesting and pretty yummy!


----------



## rteetz

The Kevin and Jody Kidney designed Happiness is Here parade in Tokyo had its final performance after a 5 year run


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dolewhipdreams said:


> I'm really hopeful for this, especially since Hollywood Studios is a quick service wasteland. These look interesting and pretty yummy!



I agree - we've been going to the Brown Derby Lounge (the outside area, no ADRs) for if we are there and don't want a full, sit-down meal

But with this, the Baseline Taphouse for beer and snacks and then the coming quick service in Galaxy's edge that is definitely an improvement!

Nice to see them developing some new options for quick service and also including some healthier options - with Sautu'li Canteen sort of being the kick start to that I think


----------



## umichigan10

dolewhipdreams said:


> I'm really hopeful for this, especially since Hollywood Studios is a quick service wasteland. These look interesting and pretty yummy!



I feel like half the time I’m in the studios I get a bucket of popcorn or the like as opposed to an actual counter service meal. Hopefully with woody, baseline, and any Star Wars offerings it’ll improve


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Looks like the Minnie vans to MCO are doing well and will become a permanent offering as well as expanding including possible pick up at MCO at the beginning of your vacation.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/minnie-va...disney-world-trips-from-mco-airport-imminent/



With the parking fee, this might be a new option if they pick up.


----------



## BahamasBride03

Coming out of lurkdom officially (I rarely post but want to start posting more), just to say how much I love this thread.  I read it daily, and also read last year's too.  Thank you SO much rteetz for all the work you do on this thread and the whole rumors and news board.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu items for Toy Story Land!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photo...-served-at-woodys-lunchbox-in-toy-story-land/



I think I'm agreeing with the majority here that this seems like a pretty great menu. A nice mix and not the "normal" burgers and chicken.

I also want to say everyone mentioning how bad the food is at DHS - you should check out ABC Commisary. Yes, they were terrible for a long time, but they have a nice selection and some healthy options and I think people still slug them off because of past misdeeds.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> You can get the Green Alien sipper with beverage in Toy Story Land
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/alien-sipper-coming-to-toy-story-land/



So I have to ask because I never buy these things - people get so excited over popcorn buckets and sippers and such...what do you DO with these things when you get home? We only have so much room in our cabinets for awkwardly shaped containers, we keep having to toss old resort mugs. I avoid these type of "souvenir" things like the plague, because no one in my house will ever throw anything out.  Do other people just use them for a while and toss them? Or do y'all have a shelf full of useless Disney food containers?


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> So I have to ask because I never buy these things - people get so excited over popcorn buckets and sippers and such...what do you DO with these things when you get home? We only have so much room in our cabinets for awkwardly shaped containers, we keep having to toss old resort mugs. I avoid these type of "souvenir" things like the plague, because no one in my house will ever throw anything out. Do other people just use them for a while and toss them? Or do y'all have a shelf full of useless Disney food containers?


I have two popcorn buckets, the Tie Fighter and the Mickey Balloon. They are display pieces for me (along with my magicbands when not in use). We have the beauty and the beast rose sipper displayed in our Disney themed kitchen as well.


----------



## JARNJ3

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Chuck McCann voice of Dreamfinder, Duckworth Bouncer, and Burger Beagle in Disney's Duck Tales has died at the age of 83.



Its very sad that I cannot remember what Dreamfinder's voice sounded like.  Will have to search youtube......   Rest in Peace Chuck


----------



## JARNJ3

TheFloatingBear said:


> I'm intrigued by the S'more French Toast Breakfast Sandwich. I also love toasted/grilled sourdough!



Would be #1 on my list to try.  Odd that the price wasn't included in that menu post. Hope they aren't having second thoughts!


----------



## splash327

********** said:


> I think I'm agreeing with the majority here that this seems like a pretty great menu. A nice mix and not the "normal" burgers and chicken.
> 
> I also want to say everyone mentioning how bad the food is at DHS - you should check out ABC Commisary. Yes, they were terrible for a long time, but they have a nice selection and some healthy options and I think people still slug them off because of past misdeeds.
> 
> 
> 
> So I have to ask because I never buy these things - people get so excited over popcorn buckets and sippers and such...what do you DO with these things when you get home? We only have so much room in our cabinets for awkwardly shaped containers, we keep having to toss old resort mugs. I avoid these type of "souvenir" things like the plague, because no one in my house will ever throw anything out.  Do other people just use them for a while and toss them? Or do y'all have a shelf full of useless Disney food containers?



I agree on ABC Commisary. I've eaten there a couple times lately and it's been pretty good.  

As for popcorn buckets, we use them like tupperware.  I have nuts and such stored in our pantry with them.  Now that doesn't include the Santa Mickey or the Mickey pumpkin.  I used the Mickey Pumpkin on Halloween last year.

As for mugs, we keep bringing the current mug back and have them reset it instead of getting another one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> So I have to ask because I never buy these things - people get so excited over popcorn buckets and sippers and such...what do you DO with these things when you get home? We only have so much room in our cabinets for awkwardly shaped containers, we keep having to toss old resort mugs. I avoid these type of "souvenir" things like the plague, because no one in my house will ever throw anything out.  Do other people just use them for a while and toss them? Or do y'all have a shelf full of useless Disney food containers?



we have a few of the sippers and have them up on a ledge above our stove.  We actually need to find a better spot - definitely easy to go from having a few cool ones to way too many


----------



## BigRed98

JARNJ3 said:


> Would be #1 on my list to try.  Odd that the price wasn't included in that menu post. Hope they aren't having second thoughts!



None of the breakfast prices were included on the blog mickey post, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Wubar

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> All of those look delicious! I can’t wait to try it now!


Love that they put a spin or twist on normal items. Love more variety at the parks, the run of the mill chicken fingers/pizza/burgers can be kept to a minimum, in my opinion.


----------



## PxyShan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Looks like the Minnie vans to MCO are doing well and will become a permanent offering as well as expanding including possible pick up at MCO at the beginning of your vacation.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/minnie-va...disney-world-trips-from-mco-airport-imminent/



If Disney can find a way to include transferring your luggage from our airline to the resort along with the Minnie van MCO pick up/drop off service like they do for DME, my husband will gladly pick this option - whether or not it's worth that amount. The fact that he doesn't have to worry about wrangling our luggage once we check it at the outgoing airport is the only reason we use DME.


----------



## rteetz

PxyShan said:


> If Disney can find a way to include transferring your luggage from our airline to the resort along with the Minnie van MCO pick up/drop off service like they do for DME, my husband will gladly pick this option - whether or not it's worth that amount. The fact that he doesn't have to worry about wrangling our luggage once we check it at the outgoing airport is the only reason we use DME.


I don't see why you couldn't still use the DME luggage service with this. You sign up for DME as usual, get your tags, Disney takes your luggage but instead you use Minnie Vans instead of checking in with DME.


----------



## PxyShan

rteetz said:


> I don't see why you couldn't still use the DME luggage service with this. You sign up for DME as usual, get your tags, Disney takes your luggage but instead you use Minnie Vans instead of checking in with DME.


Huh. That's a good point. I guess it never occurred to me that was an option.
Though I don't think I'm going to bring it up to my husband. 
I can think of plenty other uses for $300...


----------



## Tigger's ally

PxyShan said:


> Huh. That's a good point. I guess it never occurred to me that was an option.
> Though I don't think I'm going to bring it up to my husband.
> I can think of plenty other uses for $300...



My wife and daughter think the Magical Express from the airport is as much a must do as FOP.  They hate the return trip though, so maybe split it up and take the Express from the airport but Minivan it back??


----------



## andyw715

rteetz said:


> I don't think beer is a focus for TSL



I would think it would be *the* focus for TSL.  That is where all the kiddies will be hanging out and along with them stressed parents that'll need a few to take the edge off.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Per DLThings on Twitter Pixar Fest entertainment will soft open Thursday. 

Pixar Play Parade 5PM
Paint the Night 8:15PM
Together Forever 9:15PM


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Per DLThings on Twitter Pixar Fest entertainment will soft open Thursday.
> 
> Pixar Play Parade 5PM
> Paint the Night 8:15PM
> Together Forever 9:15PM


I think fireworks are off. RDCT is on the calendar to be presented at 9:15 on Thursday. So maybe they will load and launch Together Forever right after since they have until 10 to shoot the fireworks and normally fireworks are at 9:30 when the park is open past 10pm.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Per DLThings on Twitter Pixar Fest entertainment will soft open Thursday.
> 
> Pixar Play Parade 5PM
> Paint the Night 8:15PM
> Together Forever 9:15PM



Just so I have it straight:
- Pixar Play Parade: in Disneyland
- Paint the Night: now in DCA
- Together Forever: in Disneyland

is that correct?

If so, could try and see Paint the Night in DCS and then book it over to Disneyland to see the fireworks OR can see them a bit from inside DCA at some points


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just so I have it straight:
> - Pixar Play Parade: in Disneyland
> - Paint the Night: now in DCA
> - Together Forever: in Disneyland
> 
> is that correct?


Yep


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just so I have it straight:
> - Pixar Play Parade: in Disneyland
> - Paint the Night: now in DCA
> - Together Forever: in Disneyland
> 
> is that correct?
> 
> If so, could try and see Paint the Night in DCS and then book it over to Disneyland to see the fireworks OR can see them a bit from inside DCA at some points




Hang on... I need to fix this for you.

Nightime Parades at US Disney Parks
- Pixar Play Parade: in Disneyland
- Paint the Night: now in DCA
- Together Forever: in Disneyland
- Nothing: Magic Kingdom
- Squat: EPCOT
- Nada: DHS
- Zero: Animal Kingdom

Now it looks right.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Hang on... I need to fix this for you.
> 
> Nightime Parades at US Disney Parks
> - Pixar Play Parade: in Disneyland
> - Paint the Night: now in DCA
> - Together Forever: in Disneyland
> - Nothing: Magic Kingdom
> - Squat: EPCOT
> - Nada: DHS
> - Zero: Animal Kingdom
> 
> Now it looks right.




Well, Together forever is a Fireworks show so if you include that you also need to include Happily Ever After, illuminations, and the Start Wars Fireworks 

And Pixar Play Parade is a day time parade, so then you'd have to include Festival of Fantasy


but even still - they have Paint the Night and the East Coast, despite having 4 parks and "the blessing of size" have nothing


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, Together forever is a Fireworks show so if you include that you also need to include Happily Ever After, illuminations, and the Start Wars Fireworks
> 
> And Pixar Play Parade is a day time parade, so then you'd have to include Festival of Fantasy
> 
> 
> but even still - they have Paint the Night and the East Coast, despite having 4 parks and "the blessing of size" have nothing




That's true. I don't follow DLR very much, didn't know Together Forever is their fireworks shows. So yeah, got me there. But Pixar Play Parade is at 5:30. Festival of Fantasy is at 3 p.m. One is night, one is evening at least. Yeah, splitting hairs. But the real clincher is Festival of Fantasy is about 12 minutes long. Pixar Play is 45 minutes. I don't think I'm going to equate those 2.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> That's true. I don't follow DLR very much, didn't know Together Forever is their fireworks shows. So yeah, got me there. But Pixar Play Parade is at 5:30. Festival of Fantasy is at 3 p.m. One is night, one is evening at least. Yeah, splitting hairs. But the real clincher is Festival of Fantasy is about 12 minutes long. Pixar Play is 45 minutes. I don't think I'm going to equate those 2.



Pixar Play Parade is 45 minutes long?!?!?!?

(and I was calling it a day time parade as it isn't light-up or anything like Paint the Night, Spectromagic, etc.)


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pixar Play Parade is 45 minutes long?!?!?!?
> 
> (and I was calling it a day time parade as it isn't light-up or anything like Paint the Night, Spectromagic, etc.)


It takes about 45 min for it traverse the entire parade route. It’s got a lot of floats.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pixar Play Parade is 45 minutes long?!?!?!?
> 
> (and I was calling it a day time parade as it isn't light-up or anything like Paint the Night, Spectromagic, etc.)


That's the times listed on Disney's own site. I know better than to take anything on a Disney website as gospel, but it's what I had to work with.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> It takes about 45 min for it traverse the entire parade route. It’s got a lot of floats.





jknezek said:


> That's the times listed on Disney's own site. I know better than to take anything on a Disney website as gospel, but it's what I had to work with.



Ok fair enough - if that is to get through the entire parade route i would think Festival of Fantasy is more than 12 minutes to get through the whole route in Magic Kingdom

Either way the point is clear - West coast has 2 parks and 2 parades, East Coast has 4 parks (6 if you use Universal math) and only 1 parade


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I don't see why you couldn't still use the DME luggage service with this. You sign up for DME as usual, get your tags, Disney takes your luggage but instead you use Minnie Vans instead of checking in with DME.



You can indeed. Sending luggage from the resort and getting your boarding pass makes the day much easier. 

We have taken a cab later that day to MCO, mostly to save some time.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok fair enough - if that is to get through the entire parade route i would think Festival of Fantasy is more than 12 minutes to get through the whole route in Magic Kingdom
> 
> Either way the point is clear - West coast has 2 parks and 2 parades, East Coast has 4 parks (6 if you use Universal math) and only 1 parade



Universal math is wishful thinking!


----------



## danikoski

jade1 said:


> You can indeed. Sending luggage from the resort and getting your boarding pass makes the day much easier.
> 
> We have taken a cab later that day to MCO, mostly to save some time.



And it works going too? Luggage doesn't get lost coming to the resort if you don't scan on to DME? Are they separate systems? Just curious because this is a brilliant idea!


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> And it works going too? Luggage doesn't get lost coming to the resort if you don't scan on to DME? Are they separate systems? Just curious because this is a brilliant idea!


Your luggage is already being taken by DME as you’re checking into the bus. If the yellow tags are on it you’re good to go.


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> I think I'm agreeing with the majority here that this seems like a pretty great menu. A nice mix and not the "normal" burgers and chicken.
> 
> I also want to say everyone mentioning how bad the food is at DHS - you should check out ABC Commisary. Yes, they were terrible for a long time, but they have a nice selection and some healthy options and I think people still slug them off because of past misdeeds.
> 
> 
> 
> So I have to ask because I never buy these things - people get so excited over popcorn buckets and sippers and such...what do you DO with these things when you get home? We only have so much room in our cabinets for awkwardly shaped containers, we keep having to toss old resort mugs. I avoid these type of "souvenir" things like the plague, because no one in my house will ever throw anything out.  Do other people just use them for a while and toss them? Or do y'all have a shelf full of useless Disney food containers?


ABC Commissary is our GO TO Counter Service at HS...  currently (after our last seating at H&V) we have no TS we're interested in there..,.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

rteetz said:


> I don't think beer is a focus for TSL


Though I can see the novelty of getting a Buzz in TSL.


----------



## hakepb

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am a bit surprised how many different breakfast options there are - that seems to have the most unique items.  But some of the other things look good (agree about the brisket sandwich).  Also glad they have tomato soup as my kids (especially my son) love that - not much better than a good grilled cheese with tomato soup!


It’s smart to have some unique and good breakfast QS options in park. DL does a better job of it than WDW.

Ie, Flo’s V8 Cafe in DCA is known for their Brioche French Toast.

I suppose WDW wanted to steer more guests to character buffet for a while, but they are so maxed out..


----------



## skier_pete

andyw715 said:


> I would think it would be *the* focus for TSL.  That is where all the kiddies will be hanging out and along with them stressed parents that'll need a few to take the edge off.



Well, I would have paid a LOT of money at a bar at the old "Honey I Shrunk the Kids" Playground. I never was in such a frazzled state as when my 4-year old was let loose in that awful place. Whose Idea was it to have tunnels that only a child could fit it that came out in a completely different place from the entrance. I lost my daughter three times in about 40 minutes. After the third time it was like - "That's it I'm out!"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hakepb said:


> It’s smart to have some unique and good breakfast QS options in park. DL does a better job of it than WDW.
> 
> Ie, Flo’s V8 Cafe in DCA is known for their Brioche French Toast.
> 
> I suppose WDW wanted to steer more guests to character buffet for a while, but they are so maxed out..



That's true (probably should have worded my initial statement that I was "pleasantly surprised" at the number of breakfast options) - and guess getting people to spend $ in park is better than bringing granola bars or even just at the food courts at the resort.  Plus, initially I bet this is a popular spot for rope drop and just people being there early and thus needing breakfast


----------



## jade1

danikoski said:


> And it works going too? Luggage doesn't get lost coming to the resort if you don't scan on to DME? Are they separate systems? Just curious because this is a brilliant idea!



Going is the easiest. Yellow tags from MSP (or your home airport) will show up in your room that afternoon/eve.

You could still take a cab from MCO to your resort if you wanted.


----------



## sachilles

Well, you need something to eat while you sit in the 180 minute rope drop line for slinky dog. They should have a food kiosk by the FOP line....at least they have one in the Navi river journey line.


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> Well, I would have paid a LOT of money at a bar at the old "Honey I Shrunk the Kids" Playground. I never was in such a frazzled state as when my 4-year old was let loose in that awful place. Whose Idea was it to have tunnels that only a child could fit it that came out in a completely different place from the entrance. I lost my daughter three times in about 40 minutes. After the third time it was like - "That's it I'm out!"



I had a similar experience with losing one of my twins in the boneyard.  My dad and I each had one twin to watch and somehow we ended up both watching the same one.  At least at the boneyard he couldn't get out the door.


----------



## jade1

Heck a few weeks ago I had friends going to S&D and we were going to BWV.

I just added their names to my room.

Their bags went to our room from one airline, and ours went to our room on another.

We all rode ME so no cars were needed.

We did need roll their bags over from BWV though, easy peasy.


----------



## danikoski

jade1 said:


> Going is the easiest. Yellow tags from MSP (or your home airport) will show up in your room that afternoon/eve.
> 
> You could still take a cab from MCO to your resort if you wanted.



I knew the bags didn't ride under the bus with you, but I wasn't sure how connected they were. That's great news...I had never thought of that. My husband hates DME because it can take so long. Getting a cab or town car instead would be great.


----------



## jade1

danikoski said:


> I knew the bags didn't ride under the bus with you, but I wasn't sure how connected they were. That's great news...I had never thought of that. My husband hates DME because it can take so long. Getting a cab or town car instead would be great.



And honestly, we send the bags (yellow tags) even if we rent a car. Why wait and lug that stuff around.

Same on the return "if" participating airline.


----------



## skier_pete

danikoski said:


> My husband hates DME because it can take so long.



Hmmm..interesting. We have had good fortune with DME and are often at our resort less than an hour after getting off the plane. You always feel that buzz of excitement on the DME bus. Plus we enjoy watching the arrival video on the bus  I can't imagine paying $150 to get to resort 20 minutes earlier. DME is part of the experience. The last two trips out we stopped at Universal first (because we had APs there) and really missed the DME experience. 

Now the return trip to the airport - we haven't done it yet, but I would consider substituting Uber for the DME. Still wouldn't spend $150.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Well, you need something to eat while you sit in the 180 minute rope drop line for slinky dog. They should have a food kiosk by the FOP line....at least they have one in the Navi river journey line.



Related, I am sure it is no coincidence that the Baseline Taphouse is built right be where the line to get in the main entrance to Galaxy's Edge is ... I am sure they will sell a beer (or 8) to people while they wait in line


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> Hmmm..interesting. We have had good fortune with DME and are often at our resort less than an hour after getting off the plane. You always feel that buzz of excitement on the DME bus. Plus we enjoy watching the arrival video on the bus  I can't imagine paying $150 to get to resort 20 minutes earlier. DME is part of the experience. The last two trips out we stopped at Universal first (because we had APs there) and really missed the DME experience.
> 
> Now the return trip to the airport - we haven't done it yet, but I would consider substituting Uber for the DME. Still wouldn't spend $150.



Pretty much same here. Although this winter we had FoP on a hair trigger timeline on arrival. Just bolted to cabs and barley made it. Zero chance if it was the BWV ME bus, stops at CBR first.

But otherwise yes we really like ME esp on the way.


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> Paint the Night 8:15PM



And then @dina444444 says that the parade is 45 minutes long.  Very interesting since I will be doing the World of Color dessert package on Thursday and my reservation still says 9pm.  I am wondering if that is the time you can start getting into the seated area.  I just looked on the DL website and it does list the start time for World of Color to be 9:45pm on Thursday.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> Hmmm..interesting. We have had good fortune with DME and are often at our resort less than an hour after getting off the plane. You always feel that buzz of excitement on the DME bus. Plus we enjoy watching the arrival video on the bus  I can't imagine paying $150 to get to resort 20 minutes earlier. DME is part of the experience. The last two trips out we stopped at Universal first (because we had APs there) and really missed the DME experience.
> 
> Now the return trip to the airport - we haven't done it yet, but I would consider substituting Uber for the DME. Still wouldn't spend $150.


We took Uber from the Contemporary to MCO for $26 in Dec.  Would do it again in a heartbeat vs. DME back.  On the way to WDW, DME can be a fun part of the experience.  BUT it can sometimes take a LONG time.  I'm playing it by ear for my sister and my Dark Side trip this month.


----------



## danikoski

********** said:


> Hmmm..interesting. We have had good fortune with DME and are often at our resort less than an hour after getting off the plane. You always feel that buzz of excitement on the DME bus. Plus we enjoy watching the arrival video on the bus  I can't imagine paying $150 to get to resort 20 minutes earlier. DME is part of the experience. The last two trips out we stopped at Universal first (because we had APs there) and really missed the DME experience.
> 
> Now the return trip to the airport - we haven't done it yet, but I would consider substituting Uber for the DME. Still wouldn't spend $150.



I've had both good and bad luck with DME. Did it with my mom last year and we were the first resort.
The last time with my DH, we stopped at like three resorts before WL, and he was annoyed. He was even more annoyed on the way back with having to leave so early on DME to get to the airport. I looked into a town car for our trip next year and it I believe it was $160 RT, with car seat, and grocery stop on the way. I didn't think that was too bad, and if I can send my bags direct to the resort, even better.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Related, I am sure it is no coincidence that the Baseline Taphouse is built right be where the line to get in the main entrance to Galaxy's Edge is ... I am sure they will sell a beer (or 8) to people while they wait in line



I'm still wondering how long that line will be at first. Drink carts would be nice, like at US.

And also if that SWGE entrance might have a que wrapping internally for shade/rain. Just such an oddly large covered entrance.


----------



## dina444444

wnwardii said:


> And then @dina444444 says that the parade is 45 minutes long.  Very interesting since I will be doing the World of Color dessert package on Thursday and my reservation still says 9pm.  I am wondering if that is the time you can start getting into the seated area.  I just looked on the DL website and it does list the start time for World of Color to be 9:45pm on Thursday.


9pm is likely when you can enter the desert seating area. I would pick a spot in front of Ariel’s to watch the parade since you can then go straight to the desert party. They may also run the parade from the pier to Hollywood land so it passes by WoC viewing first.


----------



## Harry Wallace

Iger won’t be happy...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Construction Imminent on Massive Solar Farm At The Western Edge of Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Summer Issue of Disney Twenty-Three Highlights Biggest Films of 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New “Solo: A Star Wars Story” Posters Released


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: ABC Commissary Fires Up New Features for Lunch


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
For those Swolphin stayers and off-site Marriott stayers... 

Next week will finally see an announcement of the merger of both Marriott Rewards and SPG rewards programs.

New teirs/qualifications here.

Looks like will be effective August.

TLDR version:

1- SPG program lovers will hate losing ability to get next teir based on "stays". Only # of nights will qualify.
2- Expanding on both programs, adding a 4th teir called "Platinum Premeir" also, a 5th "Ambassador" teir may be further defined but not certain, if not a 5th teir, will be merely an added title with a couple more benefits.
3- Expansion of free breakfast at more brands, but not clear on teir requirements to receive benefit, if any.
4- Gold level likely to lose complimentary lounge or club-level access as a benefit


----------



## sachilles

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> For those Swolphin stayers and off-site Marriott stayers...
> 
> Next week will finally see an announcement of the merger of both Marriott Rewards and SPG rewards programs.
> 
> New teirs/qualifications here.
> 
> Looks like will be effective August.
> 
> TLDR version:
> 
> 1- SPG program lovers will hate losing ability to get next teir based on "stays". Only # of nights will qualify.
> 2- Expanding on both programs, adding a 4th teir called "Platinum Premeir" also, a 5th "Ambassador" teir may be further defined but not certain, if not a 5th teir, will be merely an added title with a couple more benefits.
> 3- Expansion of free breakfast at more brands, but not clear on teir requirements to receive benefit, if any.
> 4- Gold level likely to lose complimentary lounge or club-level access as a benefit



I have a gazillion marriott points, no spg points. Eager to see how this shakes out. I'd like to do a husband/wife only trip to the epcot area. If this goes through, it would become a reality.


----------



## ICTVgrad07

splash327 said:


> I agree on ABC Commisary. I've eaten there a couple times lately and it's been pretty good.
> 
> As for popcorn buckets, we use them like tupperware.  I have nuts and such stored in our pantry with them.  Now that doesn't include the Santa Mickey or the Mickey pumpkin.  I used the Mickey Pumpkin on Halloween last year.
> 
> As for mugs, we keep bringing the current mug back and have them reset it instead of getting another one.



They can reset your mugs?! This is new to me...what do they charge for this as might be worth it for us to bring back one of our old mugs to use on our next trip.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> Your luggage is already being taken by DME as you’re checking into the bus. If the yellow tags are on it you’re good to go.


If you're flying a non Disney affiliated airline, Frontier for example, do you collect your own bags, and if so, can they be put in the luggage compartment of the bus for the trip to WDW?


----------



## rteetz

UncleMike101 said:


> If you're flying a non Disney affiliated airline, Frontier for example, do you collect your own bags, and if so, can they be put in the luggage compartment of the bus for the trip to WDW?


Yes you can pick up your own bags and put them in the bus storage areas.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> Yes you can pick up your own bags and put them in the bus storage areas.


Thanks.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Harry Wallace said:


> View attachment 315180 Iger won’t be happy...


Weird glitch-not just the 24hrs thing but the Extra Magic Hours from 7am-8pm (would need to be 8am anyways).

Here's what the park hours list now on the website for DHS:


----------



## jade1

UncleMike101 said:


> If you're flying a non Disney affiliated airline, Frontier for example, do you collect your own bags, and if so, can they be put in the luggage compartment of the bus for the trip to WDW?



If I can chime in, going to WDW Resorts doesn't matter for bags. If you yellow tag them-they will get to your room no matter what airline.

That way you can just head right to the ME buses (or taxi etc), after getting off the plane.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

sachilles said:


> I have a gazillion marriott points, no spg points. Eager to see how this shakes out. I'd like to do a husband/wife only trip to the epcot area. If this goes through, it would become a reality.


If you have a gazillion Marriott points, you also have the equivalent to one third of a gazillion SPG points.  Point transfers are 3 Marriot Points to one SPG point, and vice versa. That's how we landed a "free" 7 night stay at Dolphin next month.


----------



## Iowamomof4

ICTVgrad07 said:


> They can reset your mugs?! This is new to me...what do they charge for this as might be worth it for us to bring back one of our old mugs to use on our next trip.


It's the same price as if you're getting a new mug, whatever that is these days.


----------



## ejgonz2

********** said:


> Hmmm..interesting. We have had good fortune with DME and are often at our resort less than an hour after getting off the plane. You always feel that buzz of excitement on the DME bus. Plus we enjoy watching the arrival video on the bus  I can't imagine paying $150 to get to resort 20 minutes earlier. DME is part of the experience. The last two trips out we stopped at Universal first (because we had APs there) and really missed the DME experience.
> 
> Now the return trip to the airport - we haven't done it yet, but I would consider substituting Uber for the DME. Still wouldn't spend $150.



Does that have to do with where you stay? We’ve stayed at mostly the EP/AK area hotels (CBR and AOA) and have been the first stops. We once stayed at OKW and had a few stops first, including POR and POFQ.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Five Pixar Magic Bands released - interesting part is two of them (the Cars and the MU ones) do not feature the Mickey head in the "puck" but rather logos from those properties
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...a-non-mickey-graphic-design-on-the-icon-puck/
> 
> example:


I need that Toy Story band! Now to wait for free shipping, no minimum. lol


----------



## writerguyfl

vacationer1954 said:


> You are correct. Federal law trumps "at will" employment provisions. However, I don't understand the implicit claim being made that there is evidence of discrimination on the basis of membership in a protected class.



That wasn't even remotely what I was saying.  It's only discrimination if there is evidence that the person was fired solely for being a member of a protected class.



JaxDad said:


> Did you use EPCOT?



Haha.  Yes, we were allowed to say Epcot.  Although, there was always internal discussion over whether it had to be in all capital letters.

The other controversy was whether the name of the first park should have "The" in the title.  I fall into the no "The" camp.  Just Magic Kingdom.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Summer Issue of Disney Twenty-Three Highlights Biggest Films of 2018


Just received my spring issue and my 2018 gold member gift.  Placed my renewal order in mid-February, can't remember the renewal taking this long to ship out.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Purple Wall is finished 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...veiled-in-tomorrowland-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar Fest merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/first-look-2018-pixar-fest-merchandise-charms-poster-shirts-hat-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sunday Brunch at Maria & Enzo’s 

https://t.co/2rnYqr68I1?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Claw/Green Alien kiosk in Tomorrowland that sold some merchandise has been removed.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News* 

  VIDEO: SeaWorld's Rescue Team Continues to Take Care of Dolphin Attacked by Shark


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Purple Wall is finished
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...veiled-in-tomorrowland-at-magic-kingdom-park/



I’m fine that this became on thing by Disney fans onlin but can’t stand that Disney are picked up on this and completely milking it themselves now. It will be an up charge photo op soon


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Purple Wall is finished
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...veiled-in-tomorrowland-at-magic-kingdom-park/



I like how it looks but wonder if it is too busy to really be an effective background?

I also still feel like this is one of those "once your mom is into the band, the band is no longer cool" things - though I don't use instagram / never took a "wall" pictures so obviously not the target audience


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lee Matthews said:


> I’m fine that this became on thing by Disney fans onlin but can’t stand that Disney are picked up on this and completely milking it themselves now. It will be an up charge photo op soon



don't forget to buy your Purple Wall Mouse Ears and Purple Wall Cupcake!

also, the Purple Wall will soon be available in Millennial Pink!


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Purple Wall is finished
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...veiled-in-tomorrowland-at-magic-kingdom-park/


Am I the only one hoping that the whole thing loses its appeal now that it's been redone?

ETA: TheMaxRebo beat me to it. Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Lee Matthews said:


> I’m fine that this became on thing by Disney fans onlin but can’t stand that Disney are picked up on this and completely milking it themselves now.


Why? Why not try to highlight this if it's become a thing with some online? 

And I have no idea why it bothers some that this has become a thing.  Doesn't affect my vacation at all.


----------



## BigRed98

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Why? Why not try to highlight this if it's become a thing with some online?
> 
> And I have no idea why it bothers some that this has become a thing.  Doesn't affect my vacation at all.



If the wall keeps people off the ride lines then I’m all for the purple wall.


----------



## Ariel484

Lee Matthews said:


> I’m fine that this became on thing by Disney fans onlin but can’t stand that Disney are picked up on this and completely milking it themselves now. It will be an up charge photo op soon


I'm surprised there weren't any Purple Wall-themed treats (for context: here and here).  

I think it's smart of them to follow the trends with what guests like, but they really just beat things into the ground, don't they??


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Coronado Springs 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/photo-report-coronado-springs-ramps-up-expansion/


----------



## jknezek

BigRed98 said:


> If the wall keeps people off the ride lines then I’m all for the purple wall.


This is my thought as well. Every time Disney does something that doesn't appeal to me or I don't understand, I just hope it keeps people over at the shiny new thing and away from the rides and attractions I love. Please... everyone... go stand in line at the Purple Wall. I encourage you to do so and hope, with all my heart, that you enjoy those selfies!

This is one of the things that irks me the most about not having a night time parade. I enjoyed the Electric Parade occasionally, but the best thing about it, to me, was being in AdventureLand or TomorrowLand while it was going on and reaping the benefits of everyone else being jammed from FrontierLand to Main Street.


----------



## BahamasBride03

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Weird glitch-not just the 24hrs thing but the Extra Magic Hours from 7am-8pm (would need to be 8am anyways).
> 
> Here's what the park hours list now on the website for DHS:
> View attachment 315186



That's really weird.  I wonder if that is one the Disney website "glitches" that may become a reality?  (like they put it out there accidentally too soon)  I can't imagine why they would pick July 17 for DHS though.  Obviously it is a significant date in Disney history but not for DHS (that I can think of??).  I will keep an eye on this too...(I have a little more curiosity than normal since we are planning to be at DHS on 7/16 haha).


----------



## Brocktoon

BahamasBride03 said:


> That's really weird.  I wonder if that is one the Disney website "glitches" that may become a reality?  (like they put it out there accidentally too soon)  I can't imagine why they would pick July 17 for DHS though.  Obviously it is a significant date in Disney history but not for DHS (that I can think of??).  I will keep an eye on this too...(I have a little more curiosity than normal since we are planning to be at DHS on 7/16 haha).



MK is also listed as a 'special ticket event'? ... it almost seems like they were just testing the system for various scenarios?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
You can now purchase your AP in the My Disney Experience app

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/annual-passes-now-can-be-purchased-in-the-my-disney-experience-app/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BahamasBride03 said:


> That's really weird.  I wonder if that is one the Disney website "glitches" that may become a reality?  (like they put it out there accidentally too soon)  I can't imagine why they would pick July 17 for DHS though.  Obviously it is a significant date in Disney history but not for DHS (that I can think of??).  I will keep an eye on this too...(I have a little more curiosity than normal since we are planning to be at DHS on 7/16 haha).



Definitely would be odd for it to be at DHS - though would be kinda cool with Toy Story Land being open by then to have a 24 hour day there - and riding Tower of Terror at 3am would be cool


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Brocktoon said:


> MK is also listed as a 'special ticket event'? ... it almost seems like they were just testing the system for various scenarios?


Yeah MK doesn't list special ticketed event on the website for July 17th:


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

BahamasBride03 said:


> That's really weird.  I wonder if that is one the Disney website "glitches" that may become a reality?  (like they put it out there accidentally too soon)  I can't imagine why they would pick July 17 for DHS though.  Obviously it is a significant date in Disney history but not for DHS (that I can think of??).  I will keep an eye on this too...(I have a little more curiosity than normal since we are planning to be at DHS on 7/16 haha).


That would be cool wouldn't it to have 24hrs at DHS but I doubt its in the cards. I never got to experience MK 24hrs but people did talk highly of it and that's been gone for a few years I think.


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Why? Why not try to highlight this if it's become a thing with some online?
> 
> And I have no idea why it bothers some that this has become a thing.  Doesn't affect my vacation at all.



It doesn't bother me that it's a thing. It bothers me that we spend so much time on here talking about it.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> It doesn't bother me that it's a thing. It bothers me that we spend so much time on here talking about it.


Compared to many topics it's gotten nothing but a glancing blow. It just seems like a lot because it's come up a few times here in the main news thread instead of being dumped into it's own topic where it can be ignored by those who want to.


----------



## danikoski

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That would be cool wouldn't it to have 24hrs at DHS but I doubt its in the cards. I never got to experience MK 24hrs but people did talk highly of it and that's been gone for a few years I think.



It may have been a test for things to come next year with Star Wars. That would be one way to alleviate some of the pressure DHS is going to get hit with is to have like one day a week where it is open 24 hours. Plus, SW:GE will most likely be opening at prime "special event" season at MK.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Solo: A Star Wars Story toys 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/starwars-com-reveals-the-solo-a-star-wars-story-toy-line/


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> It may have been a test for things to come next year with Star Wars. That would be one way to alleviate some of the pressure DHS is going to get hit with is to have like one day a week where it is open 24 hours. Plus, SW:GE will most likely be opening at prime "special event" season at MK.


I don’t see them doing 24 hours one day a week. 24 hour things are operation nightmares for the parks.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pizza Ponte now serving breakfast 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/pizza-ponte-at-disney-springs-now-serving-breakfast/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dole whip Donut now available at Disneyland 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/dole-whip-donut-now-available-at-the-disneyland-donut-cart/


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dole whip Donut now available at Disneyland
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/dole-whip-donut-now-available-at-the-disneyland-donut-cart/



There is a dedicated thread in the Disneyland section.  But I may have to provide a first hand report on this sometime this week.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> There is a dedicated thread in the Disneyland section.  But I may have to provide a first hand report on this sometime this week.


Yes please do!


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> You can now purchase your AP in the My Disney Experience app
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/annual-passes-now-can-be-purchased-in-the-my-disney-experience-app/


Yeah.. but can you ugrade your regular linked ticket to an AP without having to go to guest services on site?...that will be awesome


----------



## rteetz

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Yeah.. but can you ugrade your regular linked ticket to an AP without having to go to guest services on site?...that will be awesome


I don’t know if I see that ever coming online.


----------



## mfly

rteetz said:


> I don’t know if I see that ever coming online.


I wish it would be available online. I wasted over an hour at the GR in Liberty Square in December doing my AP upgrade.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> It may have been a test for things to come next year with Star Wars. That would be one way to alleviate some of the pressure DHS is going to get hit with is to have like one day a week where it is open 24 hours. Plus, SW:GE will most likely be opening at prime "special event" season at MK.



Fully expect there to be special events for it too - be it paid early or late hours and then some times when it is only open to people staying at the hotel

Would be cool if they did a 24 hours event open to "regular guests" though as well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Solo: A Star Wars Story toys
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/starwars-com-reveals-the-solo-a-star-wars-story-toy-line/



always exciting to see new Star Wars Legos - though hoping they come out with a set for the The Conveyex


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Yeah.. but can you ugrade your regular linked ticket to an AP without having to go to guest services on site?...that will be awesome





rteetz said:


> I don’t know if I see that ever coming online.





mfly said:


> I wish it would be available online. I wasted over an hour at the GR in Liberty Square in December doing my AP upgrade.



That would be very useful - also if you could buy/add on Tables in Wonderland ... anything that reduces the requirements to go to guest services just to buy something would be good


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pizza Ponte now serving breakfast
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/pizza-ponte-at-disney-springs-now-serving-breakfast/




Are the added breakfast offerings lately at Disney Springs generally to serve people who work there? I wouldn't think there are too many visitors going to DS for breakfast. The parks really need increased breakfast offerings - have for a long time now - but never get it.


----------



## skier_pete

mfly said:


> I wish it would be available online. I wasted over an hour at the GR in Liberty Square in December doing my AP upgrade.



Ahh...you need to choose your Guest Services wisely. May I suggest next time use the one at the IG in Epcot. We went there to buy our TiW at 4 PM and there was zero line. Took all of 5 minutes.


----------



## mfly

********** said:


> Ahh...you need to choose your Guest Services wisely. May I suggest next time use the one at the IG in Epcot. We went there to buy our TiW at 4 PM and there was zero line. Took all of 5 minutes.


Good to know for the future! I was unsure if I was going to upgrade until our last day in the parks (December 23rd). It was busy, to say the least.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mcd2745 said:


> Are the added breakfast offerings lately at Disney Springs generally to serve people who work there? I wouldn't think there are too many visitors going to DS for breakfast. The parks really need increased breakfast offerings - have for a long time now - but never get it.



The menu's for Andy's Lunchbox that came out yesterday showed that will feature quite a few breakfast options

I could see guests hitting up Disney Springs on the morning of their last day if they aren't doing a park, but agree, wouldn't think there would be a ton of people there for breakfast time


----------



## jade1

mcd2745 said:


> Are the added breakfast offerings lately at Disney Springs generally to serve people who work there? I wouldn't think there are too many visitors going to DS for breakfast. The parks really need increased breakfast offerings - have for a long time now - but never get it.



Yea breakfast is lacking in the parks as well IMO, other than Char ones. I guess most just get that before heading to the parks.

I asked at MK at like 10AM they said absolutely nothing except Starbucks sandwiches.

You might be on to something for the workers at DS-that is getting to be a lot of folks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Yea breakfast is lacking in the parks as well IMO, other than Char ones. I guess most just get that before heading to the parks.
> 
> I asked at MK at like 10AM they said absolutely nothing except Starbucks sandwiches.
> 
> You might be on to something for the workers at DS-that is getting to be a lot of folks.



Sleepy Hallow has breakfast - egg and cheese waffle sandwich, Nutella waffle, etc.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
For the runDisney folks out there like me they have pushed back all registrations until further notice. They will have more info on June 1st. Many are speculating Disney is moving away from Active.com for registrations.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sleepy Hallow has breakfast - egg and cheese waffle sandwich, Nutella waffle, etc.



Oh nice, will remember that-prob a CP CM. Still seems a little thin for 10,000 guests and counting though.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> For the runDisney folks out there like me they have pushed back all registrations until further notice. They will have more info on June 1st. Many are speculating Disney is moving away from Active.com for registrations.


I’m not a huge Active fan, but if this means we have to depend more on Disney IT...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Revises Licensing Terms and Files Amended Complaint Against Redbox


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Disney's Water Parks and Miniature Golf Courses Temporarily Closed


----------



## Tigger's ally

wnwardii said:


> There is a dedicated thread in the Disneyland section.  But I may have to provide a first hand report on this sometime this week.



Hope they make a desert one that includes the rum!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Baseline Tap House Adds Rib-Eye Steak Puff


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel’s Spider-Man for PS4 Release Date Announced, Pre-Order Available Now


----------



## sachilles

agree that breakfast is lacking at the parks. One would think a breakfast kiosk outside the gate of each park would be plenty busy for rope drop etc, even if it closed at 10am or so.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

mcd2745 said:


> Are the added breakfast offerings lately at Disney Springs generally to serve people who work there? I wouldn't think there are too many visitors going to DS for breakfast. The parks really need increased breakfast offerings - have for a long time now - but never get it.


I wonder if people going to Typhoon Lagoon would plan breakfast there on their way over since you need to change buses at DS.


----------



## mcd2745

sachilles said:


> agree that breakfast is lacking at the parks. One would think a breakfast kiosk outside the gate of each park would be plenty busy for rope drop etc, even if it closed at 10am or so.



Agreed. A kiosk/stand selling coffee, breakfast sandwiches and donuts/bagels/croissants/muffins just outside the gates seems like a no-brainer.




MommyinHonduras said:


> I wonder if people going to Typhoon Lagoon would plan breakfast there on their way over since you need to change buses at DS.



For me to consider doing that, there would have to be a location right near the bus loop serving breakfast. I wouldn't walk all the way to, say Wolfgang Puck Express and back.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> For the runDisney folks out there like me they have pushed back all registrations until further notice. They will have more info on June 1st. Many are speculating Disney is moving away from Active.com for registrations.


LOL, oh, runDisney...

Their IT can barely handle, well, anything - it 100% cannot handle doing race registrations.  I hope for all of the runners' sake that they are just exploring other options with other companies and not actually choosing to try to do it in-house.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> LOL, oh, runDisney...
> 
> Their IT can barely handle, well, anything - it 100% cannot handle doing race registrations.  I hope for all of the runners' sake that they are just exploring other options with other companies and not actually choosing to try to do it in-house.


I think they already tried with Wine and Dine and it wasn't ready. If this is a standalone site they could be okay. If they connect this to My Disney Experience or something that could be a problem...


----------



## j2thomason

sachilles said:


> agree that breakfast is lacking at the parks. One would think a breakfast kiosk outside the gate of each park would be plenty busy for rope drop etc, even if it closed at 10am or so.


I think Disney feels like the Joffery's cart serves that purpose. I don't really care for any of their items. I want a warm bacon, egg and cheese sandwich!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BREAKING: Test Footage of the Millennium Falcon Attraction in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## sachilles

j2thomason said:


> I think Disney feels like the Joffery's cart serves that purpose. I don't really care for any of their items. I want a warm bacon, egg and cheese sandwich!!


Preach it!!
Breakfast sandwiches, some pastries/breads, coffee/juice and water.


----------



## jade1

sachilles said:


> agree that breakfast is lacking at the parks. One would think a breakfast kiosk outside the gate of each park would be plenty busy for rope drop etc, even if it closed at 10am or so.



No kidding-so obvious killing time for FoP etc.

AK has one outside and we use it often, just wish it had breakfast sandwiches as well as coffee danish stuff.

Its a long way back to the breakfast wrap at Safari.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> agree that breakfast is lacking at the parks. One would think a breakfast kiosk outside the gate of each park would be plenty busy for rope drop etc, even if it closed at 10am or so.



There is a Joffrey's kiosk at the TTC and obviously Main St is now open early and you can get to the Starbucks there. But agree, even just more places to get decent coffee before rope drop at the other parks would be nice


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Marvel’s Spider-Man for PS4 Release Date Announced, Pre-Order Available Now



As if God of War wasn't enough to be excited about, everything about the upcoming Spider-Man game looks fantastic.  As this game isn't a movie or comic-book tie-in, Insomniac Studios was able to take their time and release the game when ready.  This is a potential Game of the Year.  A video was released today focusing on the web traversal mechanics and it looks like they nailed it


----------



## wareagle57

sachilles said:


> Preach it!!
> Breakfast sandwiches, some pastries/breads, coffee/juice and water.



I can't believe there isn't anywhere on property to get a chicken biscuit. At least not that I've ever seen or heard of.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Test Footage of the Millennium Falcon Attraction in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge



wow, that was cool when they zoomed out to show you how they construct it to fit in the "dome shape" - and real time rendering in 4K is pretty cool to see!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I can't believe there isn't anywhere on property to get a chicken biscuit. At least not that I've ever seen or heard of.



they have them at Homecomin' but that only opens at 11am


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Test Footage of the Millennium Falcon Attraction in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


Pretty cool looks like that tram or train whatever it is from Solo is in the video.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, that was cool when they zoomed out to show you how they construct it to fit in the "dome shape" - and real time rendering in 4K is pretty cool to see!


Yeah I liked that as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TomServo27 said:


> Pretty cool looks like that tram or train whatever it is from Solo is in the video.



I believe it is called The Conveyex (and I really hope they make a Lego set of it)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  VIDEO: SeaWorld's Rescue Team Caring for Mother Manatee and her Calf


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ducktales is moving to Disney Channel

https://t.co/OU1wjvBnY9?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News*

A Tasty Trip to Find New Eats at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cast Member Arrested After Stealing $18K+ from Coca-Cola Store at Disney Springs


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I guess the Falcon footage was cool. Would rather fly it through the Death Star though. Don't think that'll happen




rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ducktales is moving to Disney Channel
> 
> https://t.co/OU1wjvBnY9?amp=1




I wondered what happened to this show. It dropped off the face of the earth after a few episodes. I wonder if it's move means better or worse ratings than they wanted?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I guess the Falcon footage was cool. Would rather fly it through the Death Star though. Don't think that'll happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered what happened to this show. It dropped off the face of the earth after a few episodes. I wonder if it's move means better or worse ratings than they wanted?


I would think Disney Channel is watched more than Disney XD.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Blue Sky Cellar to reopen?

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/rumor-blu...t-disney-california-adventure-by-end-of-year/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Stitch Merchandise Debuts at Disneyland (Bubble Blower, T-Shirts, Etc.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disney Parks Food Plush Now Available: Macaron, Cupcake, Pretzel Join Dole Whip


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Booth Takes Shape by Toy Story Land Entrance at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Wonders of Life Refurbishment Now Visible From Inside Epcot


----------



## dclpluto

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Cast Member Arrested After Stealing $18K+ from Coca-Cola Store at Disney Springs



Did I read that correctly the manager was covering for the guy as long as he was going to pay the money back. Once he stoped the manager turned him in. Seems to me the manager should be in trouble.


----------



## Teamubr

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Stitch Merchandise Debuts at Disneyland (Bubble Blower, T-Shirts, Etc.)


They had the Stitch bubble blower when I was there 4 weeks ago. If I could have fit 1 more thing in my suitcase, it would have come home with me.

j


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Disney Parks Food Plush Now Available: Macaron, Cupcake, Pretzel Join Dole Whip


I thought I read this wrong, but... nope.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I thought I read this wrong, but... nope.


The dole whip and Mickey bar have been out for quite sometime now.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> The dole whip and Mickey bar have been out for quite sometime now.


Well, yes! Classics -- I can forgive that.  A pretzel?!?!  Macaron?!?!  Oy.  (JMHO, of course )


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Well, yes! Classics -- I can forgive that.  A pretzel?!?!  Macaron?!?!  Oy.  (JMHO, of course )


We have the Disney food magnets.... I don't think I would ever want plush though.


----------



## rteetz

Together Forever is previewing tonight! Watching live on periscope now.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Together Forever is previewing tonight! Watching live on periscope now.


Watching from the Esplanade right now since I don’t have a ticket for the parks today!


----------



## writerguyfl

mcd2745 said:


> For me to consider doing that, there would have to be a location right near the bus loop serving breakfast. I wouldn't walk all the way to, say Wolfgang Puck Express and back.



There's a Wendy's a few blocks from me that recently began opening at 9am.  They don't serve breakfast, though.  I thought it was weird so I asked the Manager.  She said the employees were already there at that time prepping for the day, so they decided to open earlier.  Even if they only get a few orders an hour, that's enough to pay for some or all of the hourly employees that were there anyway.

Total speculation, but I'd guess that Pizza Ponte has a similar set-up.  If the employees are already there, why not open up.  According to the Disney Springs website, the breakfast menu is available from 8am to 10:30am.  The lunch/dinner menu is served from 8am to 11pm.

https://www.disneysprings.com/dining/pizza-ponte/menus/Breakfast/

As for breakfast in general at Disney Springs, don't forget about the neighbors.  Directly across the street from the Marketplace are two large convention hotels.  The Hilton Lake Buena Vista has 814 rooms and the Hilton Buena Vista Palace has 1,011 rooms.  Guests attending multi-day conventions might tire of the same hotel breakfast.  I'm sure Wolfgang Puck Express and Earl of Sandwich get lots of business during those types of conventions.  Although, Pizza Ponte is probably too far to get any of that traffic.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Watching from the Esplanade right now since I don’t have a ticket for the parks today!


From what I could see on video it looked very clip showish. I didn't get a good sense of storyline. I do love the projections on Main Street though.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> Together Forever is previewing tonight! Watching live on periscope now.



I'll be there next week - will do my best to get some good pics and a first hand report. So much great entertainment at DLR going on right now.


----------



## rteetz

Pics from the esplanade via @AMusicLifeForMe


----------



## rteetz

First look at Together Forever for those who want to check it out on video


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Going on Saturday and will see Together Forever... pretty nervous because my parents are joining us and I’m really trying to sell them on Disney! They live 15 minutes away and I’d LOVE for them to get APs. I’ve just gotta figure out how early we’ll need to stake out spots


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Going on Saturday and will see Together Forever... pretty nervous because my parents are joining us and I’m really trying to sell them on Disney! They live 15 minutes away and I’d LOVE for them to get APs. I’ve just gotta figure out how early we’ll need to stake out spots


Probably after the 2nd Pixar Play Parade.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New DCA Paint the Night B-roll, no new floats yet...

https://www.thehappiestblogonearth....california-adventure-park-for-the-first-time/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Probably after the 2nd Pixar Play Parade.



Guess dinner will be pizza carted over from Pizza Planet... my parents are gonna love it!


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New DCA Paint the Night B-roll, no new floats yet...
> 
> https://www.thehappiestblogonearth....california-adventure-park-for-the-first-time/


Only the play parade new floats are to debut Friday. The new float for PTN isn’t suppose to debut until incredibles 2 comes out.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New DCA Paint the Night B-roll, no new floats yet...
> 
> https://www.thehappiestblogonearth....california-adventure-park-for-the-first-time/


I wonder when this was filmed due to the crowd inside the park?


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I wonder when this was filmed due to the crowd inside the park?


Those are either paid extras or cast members.


----------



## koala1966

mcd2745 said:


> Are the added breakfast offerings lately at Disney Springs generally to serve people who work there? I wouldn't think there are too many visitors going to DS for breakfast. The parks really need increased breakfast offerings - have for a long time now - but never get it.


Early morning movie goers need breakfast too! Movies start at 10 am.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> First look at Together Forever for those who want to check it out on video




Obviously not fair to judge just by watching a video - I am sure it is way more immersive/impressive when you are there and the projections on Main St surround you, etc. - but from just the video I wasn't super into it.  Really seemed like just a bunch of clips - even moreso than Happily Ever After, and the music isn't nearly as good as what that has.

I did like the Wall-E part, that seemed to use the effects the best


----------



## atricks

Universal News:

Fast and Furious Supercharged is starting team member previews today (This morning).  Grand Opening is May 3rd, 2018, and the Media day is the day before that.  Soft openings may start as early as tomorrow (very limited times) and expand toward the grand opening date.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously not fair to judge just by watching a video - I am sure it is way more immersive/impressive when you are there and the projections on Main St surround you, etc. - but from just the video I wasn't super into it.  Really seemed like just a bunch of clips - even moreso than Happily Ever After, and the music isn't nearly as good as what that has.
> 
> I did like the Wall-E part, that seemed to use the effects the best


The pyro looked great but I felt it lacked a storyline.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> The pyro looked great but I felt it lacked a storyline.


I watched the video after experiencing it from the Esplanade last night. 

Even though I saw it from outside the park and on video, I am refraining from full judgement until I see it from inside the park.

Putting the rest in a spoiler tab so people have the choice to read or not...



Spoiler: Together Forever Spoiler



I'm going to talk from a soundtrack perspective...

The show started diving right into Pixar music. Since when does a Disney Firework Show do that? Every Disney Firework Show to my knowledge has a specific song used for that show. Together Forever is completely lacking its own "Designated" song. However, I thought using "You Have A Friend In Me" at the end was fitting, and part of me thought that was going to be the case after I saw how they started the show.

Now, I'm sure most of us love PIXAR music scores. I just don't know if I like them being synchronized to fireworks.

I was able to walk up to the exit gate and was able to catch a brief glimpse of the soundtrack and the projections on Main Street. For what I saw and heard, I walked up to either the Nemo section or the Wall-E section. The projections on Main Street looked a lot clearer than what was used for Disneyland Forever which has me excited to check the show out on Main Street.

There are definitely a lot more "castle" fireworks used for this show than I can remember Disneyland using. The pyrotechnics are great in this show, but I am really questioning why Disney had to make this into a festival in the first place. I know I'm reserving further judgment until later tonight or sometime during the week, but based on the video and what I saw last night, some other Disneyland firework shows might rank higher than this one.

Stay tuned for more of my thoughts when I actually see the show.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The pyro looked great but I felt it lacked a storyline.



yeah, from what I could see of the pyro it looked good and I did like the fire effects

Sorry if I missed this but do we know how long this will last?  Is it a temporary thing or the new, permanent show that will be around for years?  It seems like a fun thing to have for a change, but if I was a first time visitor it wouldn't impact me the same way as Disneyland Forever or anything


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I watched the video after experiencing it from the Esplanade last night.
> 
> Even though I saw it from outside the park and on video, I am refraining from full judgement until I see it from inside the park.
> 
> Putting the rest in a spoiler tab so people have the choice to read or not...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Together Forever Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to talk from a soundtrack perspective...
> 
> The show started diving right into Pixar music. Since when does a Disney Firework Show do that? Every Disney Firework Show to my knowledge has a specific song used for that show. Together Forever is completely lacking its own "Designated" song. However, I thought using "You Have A Friend In Me" at the end was fitting, and part of me thought that was going to be the case after I saw how they started the show.
> 
> Now, I'm sure most of us love PIXAR music scores. I just don't know if I like them being synchronized to fireworks.
> 
> I was able to walk up to the exit gate and was able to catch a brief glimpse of the soundtrack and the projections on Main Street. For what I saw and heard, I walked up to either the Nemo section or the Wall-E section. The projections on Main Street looked a lot clearer than what was used for Disneyland Forever which has me excited to check the show out on Main Street.
> 
> There are definitely a lot more "castle" fireworks used for this show than I can remember Disneyland using. The pyrotechnics are great in this show, but I am really questioning why Disney had to make this into a festival in the first place. I know I'm reserving further judgment until later tonight or sometime during the week, but based on the video and what I saw last night, some other Disneyland firework shows might rank higher than this one.
> 
> Stay tuned for more of my thoughts when I actually see the show.




responding to your spoiler in a spoiler:



Spoiler



Fully agree about the music - just didn't hit me the same way as the music in most other Disney firework shows ... I like the scores in the movies but just didn't do it for me in the show


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, from what I could see of the pyro it looked good and I did like the fire effects
> 
> Sorry if I missed this but do we know how long this will last?  Is it a temporary thing or the new, permanent show that will be around for years?  It seems like a fun thing to have for a change, but if I was a first time visitor it wouldn't impact me the same way as Disneyland Forever or anything


Right now Pixar Fest is through September 3rd.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New 'Fast&Furious: Spy Racers' Trademark Could Have a Presence in Universal Parks


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Dateline Disneyland – Animal Kingdom News and Photos


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wilderness Lodge Launches Ability To Unlock Room Door Via My Disney Experience App


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Otter Exhibit Drained for Refurbishment at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS - Club 33 construction at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## JaxDad

atricks said:


> Universal News:
> 
> Fast and Furious Supercharged is starting team member previews today (This morning).  Grand Opening is May 3rd, 2018, and the Media day is the day before that.  Soft openings may start as early as tomorrow (very limited times) and expand toward the grand opening date.


Cool! My son will be there for one of the grad nights in mid-May and was hoping he'd get to ride it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> responding to your spoiler in a spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fully agree about the music - just didn't hit me the same way as the music in most other Disney firework shows ... I like the scores in the movies but just didn't do it for me in the show


I like how we can have a "spoiler" conversation. 



rteetz said:


> Right now Pixar Fest is through September 3rd.


If I remember correctly, I think most Disneyland "festivals or events" have been extended. Maybe not Summer Nighttastic, but I know that returned the following year or 2 after the first year and only during the summer each year.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> First look at Together Forever for those who want to check it out on video



Just watched the video and it was ok. Some parts I really liked and some not so much. It definitely didn't move me like HEA or wishes but I will save my full judgement for when i see it in July.



TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, from what I could see of the pyro it looked good and I did like the fire effects
> 
> Sorry if I missed this but do we know how long this will last?  Is it a temporary thing or the new, permanent show that will be around for years?  It seems like a fun thing to have for a change, but if I was a first time visitor it wouldn't impact me the same way as Disneyland Forever or anything



I'm going for my first time this summer and I'm a little upset that I wont be able to see Disneyland forever.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



gotta get to the Japanese parks some day


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> gotta get to the Japanese parks some day



Absolutely especially going to see Disney Sea.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> gotta get to the Japanese parks some day


Japan is on the top of my list. More so than China or Paris.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Japan is on the top of my list. More so than China or Paris.



my wife really wants to go to Paris (the actual city, not the Disney park) so we are tentatively planning a trip in the future that would include stopping at Disneyland Paris along with other parts of France - so that is more likely

but someday I definitely want to get to Japan


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

Great news on Duck Tales coming to Disney channel. My son loves the original but we don't get the XD channel.. he will be thrilled with the change.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Up-Close With Riviera Resort Construction Adjacent to Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Americana Merchandise Debuts at Walt Disney World including Spirit Jersey, Sandals, and Minnie Ears


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTO REPORT: Up-Close With Riviera Resort Construction Adjacent to Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort



Looking at the concept photo and the actual resort - I think this answers a question I posed earlier (maybe not in this thread) - 8 or 9 stories seems to be the targeted height. So not as tall as BLT - but since it is certainly bigger is size there are more rooms per floor.

BLT has by my count 9 2-bedrooms, and 12 studios/1-bedrooms per floor - or the equivalent of 21 2-bedrooms per floor.
Riviera looks like there has to be at minimum 40 2-bedroom equivalents per floor, maybe a little more. Meaning this will likely have at least as many rooms as BLT - which has 428 total units. (I seem to remember them saying something about 600 units at Riviera, which would seem to make  sense - think we are looking at 500-600 units.) 

SO thinking site will be in the 5 to 7 million points range.


----------



## dina444444

********** said:


> Looking at the concept photo and the actual resort - I think this answers a question I posed earlier (maybe not in this thread) - 8 or 9 stories seems to be the targeted height. So not as tall as BLT - but since it is certainly bigger is size there are more rooms per floor.
> 
> BLT has by my count 9 2-bedrooms, and 12 studios/1-bedrooms per floor - or the equivalent of 21 2-bedrooms per floor.
> Riviera looks like there has to be at minimum 40 2-bedroom equivalents per floor, maybe a little more. Meaning this will likely have at least as many rooms as BLT - which has 428 total units. (I seem to remember them saying something about 600 units at Riviera, which would seem to make  sense - think we are looking at 500-600 units.)
> 
> SO thinking site will be in the 5 to 7 million points range.


It’s suppose to have 300 rooms.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Exciting New Eats at the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Exciting New Eats at the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort


The poke bowl offering may actually get me over to the paradise pier hotel.


----------



## rteetz

Really exciting names for the Pixar Pier areas...

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/pixar-fest/


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> Really exciting names for the Pixar Pier areas...
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/pixar-fest/


----------



## rteetz

Mal6586 said:


>


You mean Neighborhood 1, 2, 3, and 4 aren't good names?


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> You mean Neighborhood 1, 2, 3, and 4 aren't good names?


Like I knew before I clicked that there was sarcasm involved, but even I did not expect that level of complete non-effort on their part! I mean, wow!


----------



## rteetz

Mal6586 said:


> Like I knew before I clicked that there was sarcasm involved, but even I did not expect that level of complete non-effort on their part! I mean, wow!


They could have even done like the Incredibles neighborhood, Toy Story neighborhood, etc. but nope.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> They could have even done like the Incredibles neighborhood, Toy Story neighborhood, etc. but nope.


Then they'd have to preserve the theme......they can at least retain the area name for eternity even if they change the contents....which we know they will do.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Then they'd have to preserve the theme......they can at least retain the area name for eternity even if they change the contents....which we know they will do.


Changing different Pixar themes I assume you mean? If they go away from Pixar they would have to rename the entire area anyways so what would the neighborhood names matter. To me this whole Pixar Pier thing is just kind of a mess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> The poke bowl offering may actually get me over to the paradise pier hotel.



That must be their new thing as a Poke Bowl was part of the recent menu change at Sunshine Seasons as well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Changing different Pixar themes I assume you mean? If they go away from Pixar they would have to rename the entire area anyways so what would the neighborhood names matter. To me this whole Pixar Pier thing is just kind of a mess.



Other than creating Cars Land it feels like the history of DCA is "how not to build and run a themepark"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Other than creating Cars Land it feels like the history of DCA is "how not to build and run a themepark"


Yeah that park is just strange at this point. I’m not against a Pixar land by any means but they could have done so much better.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Caravan Stage Restrooms Closed Through April 13 at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Yeah that park is just strange at this point. I’m not against a Pixar land by any means but they could have done so much better.


I couldn’t agree more with this statement! However, I love DCA, and I hate what they are doing to it.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I couldn’t agree more with this statement! However, I love DCA, and I hate what they are doing to it.


I know I have never been but I felt Paradise Pier was better than the mish mash that will be Pixar Pier. Sure improvements can always be made but it wasn't that bad. 

Anyways, I'll stop now


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah that park is just strange at this point. I’m not against a Pixar land by any means but they could have done so much better.



though, in their defense, the bar at that park is set pretty low *cough* superstar limo *cough*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I couldn’t agree more with this statement! However, I love DCA, and I hate what they are doing to it.



I liked elements of it, but felt like such a hodge podge of a park and also felt the least "family friendly" in that it had so many rides with height restrictions, and then had the kiddie land with A Bugs Land - felt like basically the entire time we were there we were split up so one of us could do the bigger rides with the other was with the kids in A Bugs Land


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Changing different Pixar themes I assume you mean? If they go away from Pixar they would have to rename the entire area anyways so what would the neighborhood names matter. To me this whole Pixar Pier thing is just kind of a mess.


It's a mess like you say....I'm guessing design folks are staying as neutral as possible, as even they know this won't last long....and will change.


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> It’s suppose to have 300 rooms.



Technically - BLT has 295 units, but when you split the lock-offs up it becomes 428. I was considering the same thing with my numbers - spliting the lockoffs. So the 300 room number indicates similar in # of the units to BLT. Shorter building (8 floors versus 16 floors) indicates about twice as many units per floor.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Other than creating Cars Land it feels like the history of DCA is "how not to build and run a themepark"



Disney's California Management Screw-ups?


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> It's a mess like you say....I'm guessing design folks are staying as neutral as possible, as even they know this won't last long....and will change.


The incredicoaster isn’t exactly neutral. That’s really the biggest change. The other stuff seems relatively easy to change again though. I feel they could’ve done better.


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
Casey’s Corner adds Mint Julep!

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/review-ca...julep-but-how-does-it-compare-to-disneylands/


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Disneyland’s Pizza Planet menu now available. 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/first-look-disneylands-alien-pizza-planet-menu-now-available/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> You mean Neighborhood 1, 2, 3, and 4 aren't good names?


I really like going to Disney park 1,2,3 and 4 while I’m at the world too


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> Disney's California Management Screw-ups?


“The gang screws up a theme park”


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New animated series coming to Disney Junior

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-animated-series-coming-to-disney-junior-in-2019/


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> Casey’s Corner adds Mint Julep!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/review-ca...julep-but-how-does-it-compare-to-disneylands/


They had this a few weeks ago but I didn’t think to try it.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> They had this a few weeks ago but I didn’t think to try it.



I wish it wasn’t a slushy.


----------



## Mopedmom1

BigRed98 said:


> I wish it wasn’t a slushy.



I wish it had alcohol!


----------



## BigRed98

Mopedmom1 said:


> I wish it had alcohol!



If it wasn’t in magic kingdom then they could.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> If it wasn’t in magic kingdom then they could.



or if it was at a table service location in MK they could (although, I guess they are still just doing wine and beer, no mixed drinks)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> or if it was at a table service location in MK they could (although, I guess they are still just doing wine and beer, no mixed drinks)


I am sure Club 33 will have alcohol too.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Yeah that park is just strange at this point. I’m not against a Pixar land by any means but they could have done so much better.



I assumed Pixar Pier was just a short term fix to try to convince locals that there was something new and exciting.

Though DL really confuses me. I've heard that the parks are just unbelievably swamped all the time. So with that reasoning they don't really need a short term new thing to draw in the crowds. But if that is the case, why even bother with Pixar Pier? It's mostly just putting a new coat of paint on things.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New animated series coming to Disney Junior
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-animated-series-coming-to-disney-junior-in-2019/



So basically this show creator just copies popular, non-Disney movies that have come out lately and turns them into Disney cartoons? Was he behind Wizards of Waverly place as well?

Vampirina= Hotel Translyvania
TOTS: Storks, or whatever it was called.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So basically this show creator just copies popular, non-Disney movies that have come out lately and turns them into Disney cartoons? Was he behind Wizards of Waverly place as well?
> 
> Vampirina= Hotel Translyvania
> TOTS: Storks, or whatever it was called.


Was Storks a popular kids movie? It didn't seem very popular to me or those around me that are much younger.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Was Storks a popular kids movie? It didn't seem very popular to me or those around me that are much younger.



I thought I remembered it being a 100 million + entry, but box office mojo is down right now, and I don't feel like opening google or another site.


----------



## wareagle57

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I assumed Pixar Pier was just a short term fix to try to convince locals that there was something new and exciting.
> 
> Though DL really confuses me. I've heard that the parks are just unbelievably swamped all the time. So with that reasoning they don't really need a short term new thing to draw in the crowds. But if that is the case, why even bother with Pixar Pier? It's mostly just putting a new coat of paint on things.



I remember reading when it was first announced that it was a project given as sort of a "test" to see how quickly imagineers and others involved in planning could turn around a "major" project. But I have no idea how true that is. The whole thing seems pretty pointless.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

wareagle57 said:


> I remember reading when it was first announced that it was a project given as sort of a "test" to see how quickly imagineers and others involved in planning could turn around a "major" project. But I have no idea how true that is. The whole thing seems pretty pointless.



I'm not doubting your quote...but geez Disney. I don't think re-theming an existing coaster and re-naming some snack stands is a 'major' project.

If they really want to test the imagineers they should have just let DL and WDW Star Wars construction and design race against each other.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm not doubting your quote...but geez Disney. I don't think re-theming an existing coaster and re-naming some snack stands is a 'major' project.
> 
> If they really want to test the imagineers they should have just let DL and WDW Star Wars construction and design race against each other.


WDW would end up with the less superior one then. WDW is already the one who complained about the cancelled third SWGE attraction.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I got over my laziness. Looks like Storks made 183 million worldwide, 72 million domestically. Budget of 70 million. Not bad.

Still, all Disney's latest cartoons sound an awful lot like popular movies.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fox Searchlight Adds TV Division to Their Portfolio


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld's Civil Lawsuit Delayed as Federal Investigation Proceeds


----------



## rteetz

*News*

What is Memory Maker One Day, and Where Can I Buy it?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I assumed Pixar Pier was just a short term fix to try to convince locals that there was something new and exciting.
> 
> Though DL really confuses me. I've heard that the parks are just unbelievably swamped all the time. So with that reasoning they don't really need a short term new thing to draw in the crowds. But if that is the case, why even bother with Pixar Pier? It's mostly just putting a new coat of paint on things.



I know they are doing things to try to get DCA to be more popular to help draw people away from Disneyland proper, especially once Star Wars Land opens (so having the Halloween stuff there, moving Paint the Night there, etc.) ... not sure if Pixar Pier is gonna do it, but Marvel Land will help


----------



## Mopedmom1

BigRed98 said:


> If it wasn’t in magic kingdom then they could.





TheMaxRebo said:


> or if it was at a table service location in MK they could (although, I guess they are still just doing wine and beer, no mixed drinks)


Oh I know, but a girl can wish!


----------



## atricks

Universal News:

Land Lawsuit blocking new theme park development for Universal Settled.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...ntendo-pokemon-theme-park-20180411-story.html

This means Universal is all clear to build a new theme park on the 500+ acres it owns south of the current site/Lockheed.   What's still outstanding is the fate of 300 more acres down there, which won't be known until around May 10th.   If the settlement includes that, after that date Universal will own ~1400 acres (including a big spot next to the orange county convention center, but 300 of it will be wetlands).   It's the largest chunk of undeveloped land left in the touristy area.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> WDW would end up with the less superior one then. WDW is already the one who complained about the cancelled third SWGE attraction.


And rightly so that they were outraged


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know they are doing things to try to get DCA to be more popular to help draw people away from Disneyland proper, especially once Star Wars Land opens (so having the Halloween stuff there, moving Paint the Night there, etc.) ... not sure if Pixar Pier is gonna do it, but Marvel Land will help


You hit the nail on the head. Actually build a marvel land instead of teasing it, build some state of the art attractions, and reap the benefits. It ain’t hard


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Authorities find 500 pounds of meth hidden inside Disney figurines in Atlanta


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Disney-lovers paradise home now on market.


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> And rightly so that they were outraged


No WDW complained about costs and such and got the third attraction cut. DL should be the one outraged.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> No WDW complained about costs and such and got the third attraction cut. DL should be the one outraged.


Alright, so I’ll just resume my outrage to their lack of ambition


----------



## rteetz

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Disney-lovers paradise home now on market.


I would totally buy this house if I could. I wish it had a pool though. Currently we only have two Disney themed rooms.


----------



## pooh'smate

Only a couple more weeks I can't wait. 

http://www.digitalspy.com/movies/th...vengers-infinity-war-cast-fake-scenes-ending/


----------



## dolewhipdreams

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Disney-lovers paradise home now on market.



 
BRB moving to Florida


----------



## pooh'smate

Infinity War has sold more tickets then the last 7 Marvel movies including Black Panther!

http://comicbook.com/marvel/2018/04...r-selling-more-tickets-last-seven-marvel-mov/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: More Pixar Fest Merchandise Released at Disneyland and California Adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New details On ‘Solo: A Star Wars Story’ Actor Joonas Suotamo’s Appearance at Star Wars: Galactic Nights on May 27


----------



## rteetz

*News*

You’ve Got a Friend in Us: Disneyland Resort Cast Members Prepare for Pixar Fest, Starting April 13


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New details On ‘Solo: A Star Wars Story’ Actor Joonas Suotamo’s Appearance at Star Wars: Galactic Nights on May 27




I just met him at Dallas Fan Expo. He was very nice. Signs his autograph with a little drawing of a Chewie head.

Also met Susan Egan, Linda Larkin and waited 4 hours for Jodi Benson. Don't even ask. I did get to hear her sing Ariel's aria and Part of your World.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I just met him at Dallas Fan Expo. He was very nice. Signs his autograph with a little drawing of a Chewie head.
> 
> Also met Susan Egan, Linda Larkin and waited 4 hours for Jodi Benson. Don't even ask. I did get to hear her sing Ariel's aria and Part of your World.


Love Jodi Benson! She was great at the DIS event last year.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Japan is on the top of my list. More so than China or Paris.



Hoping to get to DL Japan, Universal Osaka, the Miyazaki park, and other parts of Japan in 2022. It will probably take me that long to plan it with how difficult it seems to plan a DL Japan trip and the complete lack of info on Universal Osaka


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at Pixar Fest decor and “Pizza Planet” theming.

https://photos.mouseinfo.com/On-the-Scene-main/On-the-Scene-2/i-hNs94sH


----------



## writerguyfl

dina444444 said:


> Those are either paid extras or cast members.



I'd bet that everyone in that B-Roll is getting paid.  I get all the casting notices for marketing stuff (print, web, and TV commercials) for Walt Disney World and Disney Cruise Line out of Miami.  They are extremely picky about who gets cast.  If it's for general use, they want to ensure that all different types of people are represented.  If it's a targeted ad, they will specify things like age, race, or gender.  They also are often looking for multi-racial families.

I'm pretty certain that everything filmed at the Disneyland Resort would be cast in a similar manner.

[Side Note: I know that employment discrimination was discussed here recently.  Commercial casting is one of the very few areas where it's legal to limit hiring to a protected class like gender or race.]


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
British Regulators say Disney must make an offer for all of Sky 

https://t.co/iUqTFYp3vk?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Donnie Yen to play Commander Tung in Mulan live action

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...f-mulan-to-star-donnie-yen-as-commander-tung/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New 20th anniversary AK pressed pennies

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/new-20th-anniversary-penny-press-designs-available-at-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Gondola/Skyliner construction 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/photos-di...ate-from-disneys-hollywood-studios-and-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris Half Marathon Weekend will be Villains themed

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/disneyland-paris-magic-run-weekend-will-be-themed-to-disney-villains/

I’m jealous...


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Gondola/Skyliner construction
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/photos-di...ate-from-disneys-hollywood-studios-and-epcot/



From all the pics I keep seeing, I'm still surprised with how low in height the system looks ... but I guess it makes sense from a design standpoint to keep it as low as possible while not becoming an obstruction to other objects in the area.  I was kind of hoping to get a better view of everything while riding though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ESPN+ debuts today for $4.99

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/espn-espn...eaming-service-debuts-today-for-4-99-a-month/


----------



## HuskieJohn

atricks said:


> Universal News:
> 
> Land Lawsuit blocking new theme park development for Universal Settled.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...ntendo-pokemon-theme-park-20180411-story.html
> 
> This means Universal is all clear to build a new theme park on the 500+ acres it owns south of the current site/Lockheed.   What's still outstanding is the fate of 300 more acres down there, which won't be known until around May 10th.   If the settlement includes that, after that date Universal will own ~1400 acres (including a big spot next to the orange county convention center, but 300 of it will be wetlands).   It's the largest chunk of undeveloped land left in the touristy area.



Hoping for a 3rd non-water park to be open by March 2025!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal has acquired even more land near previously purchased land

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...al-acquires-more-property-20180412-story.html


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Pop/AoA Skyliner Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/photos-pop-century-art-of-animation-disney-skyliner-station-construction/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Gondola/Skyliner construction
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/photos-di...ate-from-disneys-hollywood-studios-and-epcot/


Im wondering when all the supports will be put up. I can’t really get an idea of how many are done, just that it’s a couple on each line at least


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Im wondering when all the supports will be put up. I can’t really get an idea of how many are done, just that it’s a couple on each line at least


It seems based on Aerials a good amount near DHS and the CBR station are up already. The Epcot portion and AoA portion still need a good amount of them.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal has acquired even more land near previously purchased land
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...al-acquires-more-property-20180412-story.html



I know rumors of another gate have come and gone, and Universal (under various owners) has bought and sold land churning the mill even more over the years, but I'm having a hard time believing they aren't serious about a near term build at this point. Given the recent trends in park additions by Universal and Disney, extreme immersion, more screens, more customization for guests, I'll be fascinated in what they do with an entire park from a blank canvas.

I know Disney opened the park in Shanghai not long ago, but there is a big difference between opening a first park in China and a park in an area that is already a brutal free-for-all for advanced theme parks. Universal is going to have to be very creative and innovative to get their money out of this massive a project. I wonder how many rides it will open with or if they will follow in the Disney pattern of fewer rides at each park. Rides are, and always will be, what drives attendance. I've often thought Disney's attendance struggles with AK and DHS were 100% self inflicted by cheaping out on the number of rides (and continuing to do so with Avatar and SW:GE both cutting rides), so it will be fascinating to see what balance Universal strikes starting from scratch.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ESPN+ debuts today for $4.99
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/espn-espn...eaming-service-debuts-today-for-4-99-a-month/



be interesting to see if people think it is worth it ... just to get "a" baseball game a day, etc. doesn't really seem of interest to me, at least not enough to pay for it


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Universal has acquired even more land near previously purchased land
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...al-acquires-more-property-20180412-story.html



It's not the prettiest set of parcels, but it is a LOT of land with some key access points...


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> I know rumors of another gate have come and gone, and Universal (under various owners) has bought and sold land churning the mill even more over the years, but I'm having a hard time believing they aren't serious about a near term build at this point. Given the recent trends in park additions by Universal and Disney, extreme immersion, more screens, more customization for guests, I'll be fascinated in what they do with an entire park from a blank canvas.
> 
> I know Disney opened the park in Shanghai not long ago, but there is a big difference between opening a first park in China and a park in an area that is already a brutal free-for-all for advanced theme parks. Universal is going to have to be very creative and innovative to get their money out of this massive a project. I wonder how many rides it will open with or if they will follow in the Disney pattern of fewer rides at each park. Rides are, and always will be, what drives attendance. I've often thought Disney's attendance struggles with AK and DHS were 100% self inflicted by cheaping out on the number of rides (and continuing to do so with Avatar and SW:GE both cutting rides), so it will be fascinating to see what balance Universal strikes starting from scratch.


It’s likely a given now that a third gate is imminent. I’d say it’s possible before years end that either it’s announced or construction begins.


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> It's not the prettiest set of parcels, but it is a LOT of land with some key access points...
> View attachment 315650


Enough for at least one park and more resorts.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> be interesting to see if people think it is worth it ... just to get "a" baseball game a day, etc. doesn't really seem of interest to me, at least not enough to pay for it


I think it will grow over time but generally I agree.


----------



## Hoodie

rteetz said:


> Enough for at least one park and more resorts.


They'll need more parking as well. 

Do you think they'll break out Nintendo to its own gate?  If there's an IP that could support a whole new park, that is it.


----------



## rteetz

Hoodie said:


> They'll need more parking as well.
> 
> Do you think they'll break out Nintendo to its own gate?  If there's an IP that could support a whole new park, that is it.


I don’t think they would have it be it’s own park. Theme park companies don’t do that because it’s limiting the park to one audience. I think it will be part of their next park though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don’t think they would have it be it’s own park. Theme park companies don’t do that because it’s limiting the park to one audience. I think it will be part of their next park though.



I'm not a Universal expert by any means but seems that breaking up Harry Potter to the two parks was a positive and increased the desire to buy the Park-to-park tickets ... I would think they would want to do the same with Nintendo (maybe have one key IP per park, but relate them somehow)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm not a Universal expert by any means but seems that breaking up Harry Potter to the two parks was a positive and increased the desire to buy the Park-to-park tickets ... I would think they would want to do the same with Nintendo (maybe have one key IP per park, but relate them somehow)


I think you’re right.


----------



## Hoodie

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm not a Universal expert by any means but seems that breaking up Harry Potter to the two parks was a positive and increased the desire to buy the Park-to-park tickets ... I would think they would want to do the same with Nintendo (maybe have one key IP per park, but relate them somehow)


Mario Kart between the two parks?


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm not a Universal expert by any means but seems that breaking up Harry Potter to the two parks was a positive and increased the desire to buy the Park-to-park tickets ... I would think they would want to do the same with Nintendo (maybe have one key IP per park, but relate them somehow)



If they do that, a Donkey Kong area/land would fit nicely in Islands of Adventure by Kong and Jurassic Park. Not sure if they have enough room in that area to expand.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
New Incredibles 2 trailer comes out tomorrow


----------



## KevM

Hoodie said:


> Do you think they'll break out Nintendo to its own gate?  If there's an IP that could support a whole new park, that is it.



If they do, they’ll have to do something with the old Captain N: The Game Master cartoon.


----------



## skier_pete

Brocktoon said:


> From all the pics I keep seeing, I'm still surprised with how low in height the system looks ... but I guess it makes sense from a design standpoint to keep it as low as possible while not becoming an obstruction to other objects in the area.  I was kind of hoping to get a better view of everything while riding though.



I was always assuming they would keep it below the tree lines - around 30 feet elevation for the wire. The fact is, it will likely be lower to the ground than the monorail.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hoodie said:


> Mario Kart between the two parks?



or something involving the pipes from Super Mario


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I don’t think they would have it be it’s own park. Theme park companies don’t do that because it’s limiting the park to one audience. I think it will be part of their next park though.



This. It's more likely they spread it across multiple parks. Especially Universal - considering the way they worked Harry Potter into both parks, built a ride between the two that requires an upcharge to ride. Better to force Harry Potter fans to pay to go to THREE parks than to make a Harry Potter theme park. Same for Nintendo.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New menu items at Pizzafari

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/review-pi...d-and-cannoli-cake-in-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Full circle scene in Star Wars 

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...c91e4b0d4931c8aebc1?ncid=engmodushpmg00000004

I saw this tweet on twitter yesterday and thought it was really cool.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm not a Universal expert by any means but seems that breaking up Harry Potter to the two parks was a positive and increased the desire to buy the Park-to-park tickets ... I would think they would want to do the same with Nintendo (maybe have one key IP per park, but relate them somehow)


It's also one of the biggest complaints from people. The fact that in order to have the opportunity to go to both HP lands in one day and/or be able to ride Hogwarts Express you need to have a park-to-park ticket. Smart move for Universal and allowed a logical way to fit Hogwarts Express into it--and anything that gives people the opportunity to physical be in something from the movies is great. But it upset quite a few people. One of the more common questions asked on the Universal side of these boards is "Is Hogwarts Express worth getting a park-to-park ticket?"

So I think if they divide up things, which is smart and can make a lot of sense, they do need to think about if there is enough of a draw for someone to fork over the extra $ for the sole purpose of doing that. Putting Nintendo in existing parks would up that draw if say someone was a HP fan as it adds another perk to park-to-park. A brand new park(s) they'll have to think harder about how to entice people to get park-to-park IMO.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Full circle scene in Star Wars
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...c91e4b0d4931c8aebc1?ncid=engmodushpmg00000004
> 
> I saw this tweet on twitter yesterday and thought it was really cool.



The issue is I think that exact connection is one of the things people have a big problem with in the movie.  In A New Hope the projection causes Obi Wan to take on Luke and actually go and try to make things right ... whereas in The Last Jedi, Luke (who was the most optimistic person in the universe) won't do the same and only Projects himself there rather than taking up the cause, and being like Obi Wan and coming out of hiding when duty calls

So it is like a parallel to A New Hope but a distorted version


----------



## Hoodie

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It's also one of the biggest complaints from people. The fact that in order to have the opportunity to go to both HP lands in one day and/or be able to ride Hogwarts Express you need to have a park-to-park ticket. Smart move for Universal and allowed a logical way to fit Hogwarts Express into it--and anything that gives people the opportunity to physical be in something from the movies is great. But it upset quite a few people. One of the more common questions asked on the Universal side of these boards is "Is Hogwarts Express worth getting a park-to-park ticket?"
> 
> So I think if they divide up things, which is smart and can make a lot of sense, they do need to think about if there is enough of a draw for someone to fork over the extra $ for the sole purpose of doing that. Putting Nintendo in existing parks would up that draw if say someone was a HP fan as it adds another perk to park-to-park. A brand new park(s) they'll have to think harder about how to entice people to get park-to-park IMO.


I'd agree with that.  A lot of people pay that park-to-park ticket because they ONLY want to do Potter so they get the 1 day park-to-park.  It helps that Hogwarts Express keeps you enclosed in the experience.  Other than coming and going, people can be immersed in HP word for the whole day if they want.  I don't see that same appeal with Nintendo, unless the park-to-park option is in itself amazing.  

Basically, I'd pay for park-to-park just for Potter, but I wouldn't just for Nintendo.  I'd go to a Nintendo Park for a day, but if I had 1 day for Nintendo and it was split in multiple parks, I'd just choose whichever interested me more and skip the other part(s)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> The issue is I think that exact connection is one of the things people have a big problem with in the movie.  In A New Hope the projection causes Obi Wan to take on Luke and actually go and try to make things right ... whereas in The Last Jedi, Luke (who was the most optimistic person in the universe) won't do the same and only Projects himself there rather than taking up the cause, and being like Obi Wan and coming out of hiding when duty calls
> 
> So it is like a parallel to A New Hope but a distorted version


Way to make it less fun


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It's also one of the biggest complaints from people. The fact that in order to have the opportunity to go to both HP lands in one day and/or be able to ride Hogwarts Express you need to have a park-to-park ticket. Smart move for Universal and allowed a logical way to fit Hogwarts Express into it--and anything that gives people the opportunity to physical be in something from the movies is great. But it upset quite a few people. One of the more common questions asked on the Universal side of these boards is "Is Hogwarts Express worth getting a park-to-park ticket?"
> 
> So I think if they divide up things, which is smart and can make a lot of sense, they do need to think about if there is enough of a draw for someone to fork over the extra $ for the sole purpose of doing that. Putting Nintendo in existing parks would up that draw if say someone was a HP fan as it adds another perk to park-to-park. A brand new park(s) they'll have to think harder about how to entice people to get park-to-park IMO.



agree - and it could be a Harry Potter element in the new park (say, Ministry of Magic and use the "Floo" system to go from park to park) and then Nintendo in each as well and now you increase interest in all the parks.  If you only have nintendo in one park then those fans only care about that park


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Way to make it less fun



and to think - I am one of the people like really enjoyed Last Jedi


----------



## FoxC63

jknezek said:


> Compared to many topics it's gotten nothing but a glancing blow. It just seems like a lot because it's come up a few times here in the main news thread instead of being dumped into it's own topic where it can be ignored by those who want to.



Yeah, like on my Magic Shot Thread!


----------



## jknezek

It's interesting that we are talking about Universal using the same IPs in all the parks and essentially building 3 parks that are hard to differentiate if you haven't been there. I know many people who ask which park they need to go to for Harry Potter for example. I hate the idea of having 3, basically similar parks, and the gimmick is you have to buy the expensive tickets to see them.

We beat the snot out of Disney whenever it even looks like they are Magic Kingdom'ing the other parks, FEA anyone? And yet we almost expect Universal to do it with a brand new park in Orlando. I really hope they don't. If you have 3 parks with no real differentiating in theme, and you are charging by the park, it's just a cheap shell game to get people to pour out more money.

Universal can, and should do better even if they haven't yet. Parks should have their own themes and identities.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> The issue is I think that exact connection is one of the things people have a big problem with in the movie.  In A New Hope the projection causes Obi Wan to take on Luke and actually go and try to make things right ... whereas in The Last Jedi, Luke (who was the most optimistic person in the universe) won't do the same and only Projects himself there rather than taking up the cause, and being like Obi Wan and coming out of hiding when duty calls
> 
> So it is like a parallel to A New Hope but a distorted version



Agreed, and that "projection" wasn't just "forty years ago"-it was actually "replayed" in TLD.

Luke told R2 showing him that was "unfair". Like now I have to care?

So he "finally" did something at the very end, when most everybody was already dead and all ships lost.

Plus the article goes on to say that IX was to be all about her bust sadly she passed. So.......maybe keep Luke alive?

Just leave hime watching the "suns" go down, like in New Hope. Why kill him.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Universal announces intent to hire for 3,000 positions for the summer (says combination of part time and full time)

Specifically mentions "competitive salaries and comprehensive benefits packages” ... wonder how it will compare to Disney and all the issues they have been having with the union and salary increases, etc.

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/u...ounces-its-intent-to-hire-for-3000-positions/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Agreed, and that "projection" wasn't just "forty years ago"-it was actually "replayed" in TLD.
> 
> Luke told R2 showing him that was "unfair". Like now I have to care?
> 
> So he "finally" did something at the very end, when most everybody was already dead and all ships lost.
> 
> Plus the article goes on to say that IX was to be all about her bust sadly she passed. So.......maybe keep Luke alive?



yeah, I liked the scene and the twist at the end as a standalone moment, but the more I thought about it (and as it was explained to me) really didn't fit Luke's personality to not come back.  To go away in the moment and hide, sure, that works and matches past Jedi masters especially when they knew they couldn't take on the bad guys alone - but then when there is "new hope" he should have been willing to do more and come back just like Obi Wan was willing to

Oh well, rehashing things talked about at length on here, sorry for the distraction


----------



## skier_pete

jknezek said:


> It's interesting that we are talking about Universal using the same IPs in all the parks and essentially building 3 parks that are hard to differentiate if you haven't been there. I know many people who ask which park they need to go to for Harry Potter for example. I hate the idea of having 3, basically similar parks, and the gimmick is you have to buy the expensive tickets to see them.
> 
> We beat the snot out of Disney whenever it even looks like they are Magic Kingdom'ing the other parks, FEA anyone? And yet we almost expect Universal to do it with a brand new park in Orlando. I really hope they don't. If you have 3 parks with no real differentiating in theme, and you are charging by the park, it's just a cheap shell game to get people to pour out more money.
> 
> Universal can, and should do better even if they haven't yet. Parks should have their own themes and identities.



After spending some time at Universal over the last year - I do believe that Universal cares little about anything like differentiating themes, it really is all about "how can we get the most bucks out of the people that want to come here". In general I find much of what they do Disney would be crucified if they did the same thing. People talk about the degradation of Disney parks but they are still many steps above Universal. (The shabbiness/cheapness of much of the Universal parks is amazing to me.) The money grab that is the Hogwarts Express is just the worst example IMO. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Universal announces intent to hire for 3,000 positions for the summer (says combination of part time and full time)



2,990 part-time and 10 full-time seems about right


----------



## Boski

rteetz said:


> The others were very much correct.


How do you know for sure?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> It's interesting that we are talking about Universal using the same IPs in all the parks and essentially building 3 parks that are hard to differentiate if you haven't been there. I know many people who ask which park they need to go to for Harry Potter for example. I hate the idea of having 3, basically similar parks, and the gimmick is you have to buy the expensive tickets to see them.
> 
> We beat the snot out of Disney whenever it even looks like they are Magic Kingdom'ing the other parks, FEA anyone? And yet we almost expect Universal to do it with a brand new park in Orlando. I really hope they don't. If you have 3 parks with no real differentiating in theme, and you are charging by the park, it's just a cheap shell game to get people to pour out more money.
> 
> Universal can, and should do better even if they haven't yet. Parks should have their own themes and identities.


I hear ya but I think the difference is WDW and Universal use themes differently though both have blurred the lines of what was the original theme that is for sure.

It is a huge risk to spend millions/billions of dollars with just one IP for the entire park but HP would have probably worked out the best but that decision was made in 2007--financially and logistically with land they owned I don't think that was a possibility back then and with Disney who greatly wanted HP as well they had to work hard to get such a coveted IP. Most people consider HP to be the rebirth of Universal.

I think what works out the best is a variety of options where you attract a variety of people. Some people go to Universal and never step foot in HP and other people only go to Universal for the HP parts and don't go to the other parts. For Universal it's a win-win. 

I kinda think people would be more critically of Universal if they built a highly-anticipated 3rd gate but only did Nintendo for example. I think the expectations are different than years ago too. I don't think people would want Disney to do that either because it limits their interests and then they may feel cheated out of a cool experience just by virtue of an IP they don't have much interest in and they don't get to experience that 5th gate for WDW.

Just my random thoughts


----------



## FoxC63

TheMaxRebo said:


> There is a Joffrey's kiosk at the TTC and obviously Main St is now open early and you can get to the Starbucks there. But agree, even just more places to get decent coffee before rope drop at the other parks would be nice



I thought there was...  Hollywood Studios Trolley Car Cafe (Starbucks), not to sure about Animal Kingdom haven't been there in years.  And there a Pastry shop open in Epcot prior to rope drop in France Pavilion.  I'm definitely a coffee lover and I've never had an issue finding a cup of Joe.


----------



## rteetz

Boski said:


> How do you know for sure?


What do you mean? Change Party never got you locked out of your account. Other avenues do. That said Change Party is no longer a feature.


----------



## jknezek

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I hear ya but I think the difference is WDW and Universal use themes differently though both have blurred the lines of what was the original theme that is for sure.
> 
> It is a huge risk to spend millions/billions of dollars with just one IP for the entire park but HP would have probably worked out the best but that decision was made in 2007--financially and logistically with land they owned I don't think that was a possibility back then and with Disney who greatly wanted HP as well they had to work hard to get such a coveted IP. Most people consider HP to be the rebirth of Universal.
> 
> I think what works out the best is a variety of options where you attract a variety of people. Some people go to Universal and never step foot in HP and other people only go to Universal for the HP parts and don't go to the other parts. For Universal it's a win-win.
> 
> I kinda think people would be more critically of Universal if they built a highly-anticipated 3rd gate but only did Nintendo for example. I think the expectations are different than years ago too. I don't think people would want Disney to do that either because it limits their interests and then they may feel cheated out of a cool experience just by virtue of an IP they don't have much interest in and they don't get to experience that 5th gate for WDW.
> 
> Just my random thoughts



I'm not really thinking a single IP per park type concept. I think that is financial stupidity at best and suicide at worst. I am thinking that each individual park should have an identity. In other words, you should expect a different experience at IOA than US or the expected 3rd Park. It seems to me the original idea was that US was more a family park and IOA was more a teen and up thrill type park. Those concepts have been diluted, especially as Universal realized they could snooker people into buying whatever they call Park Hoppers by slamming HP in both parks.

But honestly, when people talk about US they don't really talk about it like it is 2 parks except when talking about tickets. It's one park, with no real difference in theme, that just costs the same as 2 tickets, possibly soon to be 3. That's lazy and, frankly, lame. We expect they are going to do it with the third park and people just give them a pass. Oh, Nintendo in 3 parks? HP in 3 parks? Wonderful! Look how much more they'll get by forcing people to buy those multi-tickets! Genius. Uggh. For the consumer, it really should be a massive negative.

When Disney even touches on this we savage them. FEA is a great example. That was, and still is, embarrassing as far as I'm concerned, but it's one ride. Soon to be joined by the equally thematically misplaced Guardians, and we should jump on Disney for that as well unless they somehow make it relevant to EPCOT. But really, most of the 4 parks have a theme. MK is traditional Disney stories and entertainment. EPCOT is a more learning focused park, even if not as learning focused as it used to be. AK is very much a creative attempt to blend wildlife with rides in a true themed environment. It's much better than SeaWorld or Busch Gardens ever managed. Avatar dings it a bit, but they way they did it with the focus on conservation is at least a partial save. Unlike FEA which has no save what so ever. Embarrassing. Finally, DHS is... well, DHS is DHS. It's not like the other 3 even though I'm not entirely sure it carries a real standalone theme. Something about more modern entertainment.

But even if I can't describe it, the fact is you can think of all 4 of those parks as different experiences. They may defy easy definition, but it's there and we all know it.

That is something US has failed at completely. US is, most likely, going to open a 3rd gate that is exactly the same hodgepodge of entertainment IP, even duplicative IP, as their other 2 parks. in the end, it's all one park, you are just paying for a hoper to cross it. We really should beat them up a lot harder for being that unimaginative.


----------



## JaxDad

jknezek said:


> ...Parks should have their own themes and identities.


I don’t think this matters to the vast majority of park goers.


----------



## jknezek

JaxDad said:


> I don’t think this matters to the vast majority of park goers.



Maybe, maybe not. I know my parents, who are occasional Disney people, came home from a trip to US and railed against the place for splitting HP. My dad loves HP, but they have told all their friends as good as it is, it's just infuriating to have to buy the hoppers to see both sections. My parents aren't really the complaining type, but they've dissuaded more than a few people from going to US lately just on that issue.

I also know that my Mother-in-law just picked one side of US to go to because a one-day hopper to do the HP stuff was insanely expensive for her and a grandkid (not one of my kids, my b-I-l's kid). So I think there are a group of people that are really put off by this. And it will only get worse if they do it a third time.

That being said, US is raking in the money, so I assume they simply don't care. And a lot of this is based on people that simply wouldn't go to US except for HP. So maybe it's just a subset that I seem to hang around with. But my parents, who did spring for the tickets and 2 days worth of them, really can't tell you which ride is in which park or if they recommend one over the other. I don't think they distinguish between them at all. Meanwhile, they may call DHS MGM and AK the "new safari one", but they do know all 4 of the Disney parks and can pretty much guess in which park you will find any ride people ask about.


----------



## umichigan10

jknezek said:


> I'm not really thinking a single IP per park type concept. I think that is financial stupidity at best and suicide at worst. I am thinking that each individual park should have an identity. In other words, you should expect a different experience at IOA than US or the expected 3rd Park. It seems to me the original idea was that US was more a family park and IOA was more a teen and up thrill type park. Those concepts have been diluted, especially as Universal realized they could snooker people into buying whatever they call Park Hoppers by slamming HP in both parks.
> 
> But honestly, when people talk about US they don't really talk about it like it is 2 parks except when talking about tickets. It's one park, with no real difference in theme, that just costs the same as 2 tickets, possibly soon to be 3. That's lazy and, frankly, lame. We expect they are going to do it with the third park and people just give them a pass. Oh, Nintendo in 3 parks? HP in 3 parks? Wonderful! Look how much more they'll get by forcing people to buy those multi-tickets! Genius. Uggh. For the consumer, it really should be a massive negative.
> 
> When Disney even touches on this we savage them. FEA is a great example. That was, and still is, embarrassing as far as I'm concerned, but it's one ride. Soon to be joined by the equally thematically misplaced Guardians, and we should jump on Disney for that as well unless they somehow make it relevant to EPCOT. But really, most of the 4 parks have a theme. MK is traditional Disney stories and entertainment. EPCOT is a more learning focused park, even if not as learning focused as it used to be. AK is very much a creative attempt to blend wildlife with rides in a true themed environment. It's much better than SeaWorld or Busch Gardens ever managed. Avatar dings it a bit, but they way they did it with the focus on conservation is at least a partial save. Unlike FEA which has no save what so ever. Embarrassing. Finally, DHS is... well, DHS is DHS. It's not like the other 3 even though I'm not entirely sure it carries a real standalone theme. Something about more modern entertainment.
> 
> But even if I can't describe it, the fact is you can think of all 4 of those parks as different experiences. They may defy easy definition, but it's there and we all know it.
> 
> That is something US has failed at completely. US is, most likely, going to open a 3rd gate that is exactly the same hodgepodge of entertainment IP, even duplicative IP, as their other 2 parks. in the end, it's all one park, you are just paying for a hoper to cross it. We really should beat them up a lot harder for being that unimaginative.


Well I think Disney has established precedent that their parks have an overarching idea behind them. whereas universal has only been doing theme parks for 30ish years (not counting the studio your) and Disney’s been at it for 70plus. And they also cater to different audiences traditionally.

So sure there’s a double standard, but I think there’s also a different expectation when it comes to the depth of the “theme” experience at both. I think they’re ultimately two companies taking two different approaches to the same idea of themed entertainment


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> What do you mean? Change Party never got you locked out of your account. Other avenues do. That said Change Party is no longer a feature.



It took a while but I'm all caught up but this ...."Change Party is no longer a feature."  Wait, what?  What are talking about here?  Has Disney eliminated the "Change Party" feature online and in the app?


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> It took a while but I'm all caught up but this ...."Change Party is no longer a feature."  Wait, what?  What are talking about here?  Has Disney eliminated the "Change Party" feature online and in the app?


Just on the app for now. No word if this will move to online as well.


----------



## Roxyfire

jknezek said:


> Maybe, maybe not. I know my parents, who are occasional Disney people, came home from a trip to US and railed against the place for splitting HP. My dad loves HP, but they have told all their friends as good as it is, it's just infuriating to have to buy the hoppers to see both sections. My parents aren't really the complaining type, but they've dissuaded more than a few people from going to US lately just on that issue.
> 
> I also know that my Mother-in-law just picked one side of US to go to because a one-day hopper to do the HP stuff was insanely expensive for her and a grandkid (not one of my kids, my b-I-l's kid). So I think there are a group of people that are really put off by this. And it will only get worse if they do it a third time.
> 
> That being said, US is raking in the money, so I assume they simply don't care. And a lot of this is based on people that simply wouldn't go to US except for HP. So maybe it's just a subset that I seem to hang around with. But my parents, who did spring for the tickets and 2 days worth of them, really can't tell you which ride is in which park or if they recommend one over the other. I don't think they distinguish between them at all. Meanwhile, they may call DHS MGM and AK the "new safari one", but they do know all 4 of the Disney parks and can pretty much guess in which park you will find any ride people ask about.



One day, park hopper tickets for both WDW and Uni are pretty expensive. Plus, let's not forget who runs Universal: Comcast who is known for overcharging for everything. If you're only going in one day, then yeah maybe you want to see both areas but it's not required. It's still probably cheaper to do both parks in one day vs buy two day, single park tickets. I guess I'm not that outraged because they would be dumb not to do put sections in different parks. If you're only going to see the HP sections and are literally uninterested in anything else there then it's definitely not a good use of money.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> I'm not really thinking a single IP per park type concept. I think that is financial stupidity at best and suicide at worst. I am thinking that each individual park should have an identity. In other words, you should expect a different experience at IOA than US or the expected 3rd Park. It seems to me the original idea was that US was more a family park and IOA was more a teen and up thrill type park. Those concepts have been diluted, especially as Universal realized they could snooker people into buying whatever they call Park Hoppers by slamming HP in both parks.
> 
> But honestly, when people talk about US they don't really talk about it like it is 2 parks except when talking about tickets. It's one park, with no real difference in theme, that just costs the same as 2 tickets, possibly soon to be 3. That's lazy and, frankly, lame. We expect they are going to do it with the third park and people just give them a pass. Oh, Nintendo in 3 parks? HP in 3 parks? Wonderful! Look how much more they'll get by forcing people to buy those multi-tickets! Genius. Uggh. For the consumer, it really should be a massive negative.
> 
> When Disney even touches on this we savage them. FEA is a great example. That was, and still is, embarrassing as far as I'm concerned, but it's one ride. Soon to be joined by the equally thematically misplaced Guardians, and we should jump on Disney for that as well unless they somehow make it relevant to EPCOT. But really, most of the 4 parks have a theme. MK is traditional Disney stories and entertainment. EPCOT is a more learning focused park, even if not as learning focused as it used to be. AK is very much a creative attempt to blend wildlife with rides in a true themed environment. It's much better than SeaWorld or Busch Gardens ever managed. Avatar dings it a bit, but they way they did it with the focus on conservation is at least a partial save. Unlike FEA which has no save what so ever. Embarrassing. Finally, DHS is... well, DHS is DHS. It's not like the other 3 even though I'm not entirely sure it carries a real standalone theme. Something about more modern entertainment.
> 
> But even if I can't describe it, the fact is you can think of all 4 of those parks as different experiences. They may defy easy definition, but it's there and we all know it.
> 
> That is something US has failed at completely. US is, most likely, going to open a 3rd gate that is exactly the same hodgepodge of entertainment IP, even duplicative IP, as their other 2 parks. in the end, it's all one park, you are just paying for a hoper to cross it. We really should beat them up a lot harder for being that unimaginative.


Hmm..maybe we just have different perspectives?

I mean I absolutely without a doubt think that IOA and the Studios are different. I refer to Universal as a whole in DIS-speak by saying USO just like I do WDW as a whole. Both Universal parks are different in what they offer. IOA is fantasy based to me whereas Studios is about films. The blurred aspect is there now but it wasn't when they started much like WDW wasn't

But I think you gotta look at the two companies differently. The Studios is younger than I am by just over 2 years..seriously makes me feel old lol conversely WDW is older than me by over 17 years. Disney has immense nostalgic powers while Universal doesn't. This is why decisions to alter themes in WDW tends to come with a much more visceral reaction. And if you go further...Universal offers thrills while Disney lags in that. And I love both companies for that. I'm not a big roller coaster person with inversions and steep drops but my husband is. Disney provides me with rides I can more comfortably go on while Universal offers rides my husband can get a rush on. And I really do enjoy Universal for their theme and feelings and their rides too just it's a smidge less than WDW for me. I've heard it often complained that thrill seekers can't get much out of Disney. Theme doesn't matter as much to those looking for that big rush-it becomes background noise really. Now a more recent complaint is simulators over at Universal..but that's another mess.

I can only hope that a 3rd gate for Universal means they branch out and do a variety of rides and options and while I think the theme is important as it can enhance the experience I'd be totally down for just an overall theme of films/movies something that would work with nintendo, harry potter, and any of the other stuff they have.


----------



## jknezek

umichigan10 said:


> Well I think Disney has established precedent that their parks have an overarching idea behind them. whereas universal has only been doing theme parks for 30ish years (not counting the studio your) and Disney’s been at it for 70plus. And they also cater to different audiences traditionally.
> 
> So sure there’s a double standard, but I think there’s also a different expectation when it comes to the depth of the “theme” experience at both. I think they’re ultimately two companies taking two different approaches to the same idea of themed entertainment



Starting second should have given them a head start on learning what works. Universal clearly considers Disney it's competition, not Six Flags. I think consumers should generally be savvy enough to understand that if they consider Disney the competition, they charge like Disney is the competition, and they build multiple parks in the same area like Disney, they should be held to similar standards.

And again, what started my thoughts on this, is they have a blank canvas to build a third park. The first major new theme park in Orlando in 20 years. And we expect that they will use the same IPs, the same style, the same stuff as their other 2 parks. And people seem fine with that while at the same time we ding Disney for any trespass on theme. It's just interesting that we give US, and look to find reasons to give US, a pass for building separate parks that aren't really separate at all except in how to squeeze the most money out of the tickets.


----------



## atricks

After this agreement, there's over 1000 acres that Universal has down there. It's enough for two theme parks, a water park, shopping district and still have room for hotels  all adjacent to the convention center, I drive, and very close to the airport -- I doubt all that happens at once, but I could see another theme and water park come in the first wave.   I suspect they'll build some sort of transportation method (other than just buses) to support that and the original properties. 

   Rosen Shingle creek Resort and its golf course are also embedded within it, I could see that becoming a perk for on site guests (The golf course) if they either acquire or directly work with Rosen on it (It would be a no-brainier for that)


----------



## HuskieJohn

Hoodie said:


> They'll need more parking as well.
> 
> Do you think they'll break out Nintendo to its own gate?  If there's an IP that could support a whole new park, that is it.



The latest RUMORS have Nintendo Land being broken up into all 3 parks.

Additional RUMORS have Magical Beasts Land (Old NYC but magical I guess) would also be slated for the new park.


----------



## FoxC63

A while ago many of you were commenting about Disney not being able to handle anything else on their site "MY Disney Experience" and I have to agree.  A few months ago I made a Room Only Reservation for one week at Wilderness Lodge for a party of two and paid with Disney Gift Cards.  

One week ago I couldn't even log into my Disney account - nothing changed same email address and password but I could not log in.  Sent in my email address and waited to "reset" my password but that never came.  So I called.  If it wasn't for the fact that I had just received a letter from Disney with my confirmation on it I would have never known my information was deleted.  According to her I was NOT in their system.  Then she said if it happens again you will have to go through IT.  No.  No.  I will not, you made this reservation, you took my money so you'll wait for IT to fix it and you can call me when it's done.  

It's fixed... for now but I don't trust their system.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I'm not really thinking a single IP per park type concept. I think that is financial stupidity at best and suicide at worst. I am thinking that each individual park should have an identity. In other words, you should expect a different experience at IOA than US or the expected 3rd Park. It seems to me the original idea was that US was more a family park and IOA was more a teen and up thrill type park. Those concepts have been diluted, especially as Universal realized they could snooker people into buying whatever they call Park Hoppers by slamming HP in both parks.
> 
> But honestly, when people talk about US they don't really talk about it like it is 2 parks except when talking about tickets. It's one park, with no real difference in theme, that just costs the same as 2 tickets, possibly soon to be 3. That's lazy and, frankly, lame. We expect they are going to do it with the third park and people just give them a pass. Oh, Nintendo in 3 parks? HP in 3 parks? Wonderful! Look how much more they'll get by forcing people to buy those multi-tickets! Genius. Uggh. For the consumer, it really should be a massive negative.
> 
> When Disney even touches on this we savage them. FEA is a great example. That was, and still is, embarrassing as far as I'm concerned, but it's one ride. Soon to be joined by the equally thematically misplaced Guardians, and we should jump on Disney for that as well unless they somehow make it relevant to EPCOT. But really, most of the 4 parks have a theme. MK is traditional Disney stories and entertainment. EPCOT is a more learning focused park, even if not as learning focused as it used to be. AK is very much a creative attempt to blend wildlife with rides in a true themed environment. It's much better than SeaWorld or Busch Gardens ever managed. Avatar dings it a bit, but they way they did it with the focus on conservation is at least a partial save. Unlike FEA which has no save what so ever. Embarrassing. Finally, DHS is... well, DHS is DHS. It's not like the other 3 even though I'm not entirely sure it carries a real standalone theme. Something about more modern entertainment.
> 
> But even if I can't describe it, the fact is you can think of all 4 of those parks as different experiences. They may defy easy definition, but it's there and we all know it.
> 
> That is something US has failed at completely. US is, most likely, going to open a 3rd gate that is exactly the same hodgepodge of entertainment IP, even duplicative IP, as their other 2 parks. in the end, it's all one park, you are just paying for a hoper to cross it. We really should beat them up a lot harder for being that unimaginative.



Aren’t there theme’s to the two US parks?  I thought it was the studios is based on things where the source material is movies/TV whereas Islands of Adventure is based on things where the underlying source material is books/comic books?  So Potter is both so can be in both


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

atricks said:


> I suspect they'll build some sort of transportation method (other than just busses) to support that and the original properties.


This is part of the reason I brought up the park-to-park aspect. If Disney didn't have some options for transportation between their parks park hopping would be less desirable even if you liked what was offered in the other park but even now people opt not to get park hopping on the basis of time it takes to get from one place to the other in WDW. 

I'm sure Universal will have transportation and I *think* it's been talked about before on here what options they may use but I forget. Buses would seem the easiest but it would be great if they utilized a variety of options. One thing that had me thinking is if they would replicate what they have for their existing parks as far as a central parking garage structure(s) for the additional stuff OR if they would opt for parking lots. Parking garage would be better usage for space IMO. And it makes me wonder if people could just opt to park in the new area and take transportation to the other original parks and then 'hop' so to speak back to the new parts.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

FoxC63 said:


> A while ago many of you were commenting about Disney not being able to handle anything else on their site "MY Disney Experience" and I have to agree.  A few months ago I made a Room Only Reservation for one week at Wilderness Lodge for a party of two and paid with Disney Gift Cards.
> 
> One week ago I couldn't even log into my Disney account - nothing changed same email address and password but I could not log in.  Sent in my email address and waited to "reset" my password but that never came.  So I called.  If it wasn't for the fact that I had just received a letter from Disney with my confirmation on it I would have never known my information was deleted.  According to her I was NOT in their system.  Then she said if it happens again you will have to go through IT.  No.  No.  I will not, you made this reservation, you took my money so you'll wait for IT to fix it and you can call me when it's done.
> 
> It's fixed... for now but I don't trust their system.


I went into MDE account yesterday...it wouldn't recognize my password. I had to reset it but it worked instantly on getting the e-mail and whatnot. Made me wonder if they did some sort of update or whatnot as Stitch was also eating the page when it came to looking up Dining information (as I was looking at that information for another thread). I feel like it's done that before for me. I was on the website though rather than the MDE app and I know before we were speaking mostly about the app.

Back when Universal redid their website sometime last year or the year before it made everyone create a whole new account. Sometimes websites are a pain


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> Just on the app for now. No word if this will move to online as well.



hehehe, they're starting to tighten up some loose ends


----------



## adam.adbe

********** said:


> This. It's more likely they spread it across multiple parks. Especially Universal - considering the way they worked Harry Potter into both parks, built a ride between the two that requires an upcharge to ride. Better to force Harry Potter fans to pay to go to THREE parks than to make a Harry Potter theme park. Same for Nintendo.



It's an XFinity Triple Play.


----------



## adam.adbe

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I liked the scene and the twist at the end as a standalone moment, but the more I thought about it (and as it was explained to me) really didn't fit Luke's personality to not come back.  To go away in the moment and hide, sure, that works and matches past Jedi masters especially when they knew they couldn't take on the bad guys alone - but then when there is "new hope" he should have been willing to do more and come back just like Obi Wan was willing to
> 
> Oh well, rehashing things talked about at length on here, sorry for the distraction



Luke realized he was mostly just perpetuating cycles.  Obi Wan never learnt his lesson.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Files Patent for Immersive Multimedia Hotel Room Shows


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Permits Bonnier Publishing to Create Bilingual Books


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New “Discover the Magic” MagicKeeper Released at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Marvel Releases Avengers: Infinity War “Family” Featurette


----------



## Boski

FoxC63 said:


> hehehe, they're starting to tighten up some loose ends


If people wouldn't cheat the system they wouldn't have to.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adam.adbe said:


> Luke realized he was mostly just perpetuating cycles.  Obi Wan never learnt his lesson.



Right, and he wanted to creat something new and left the pieces of the map for someone to find him (if he truly wanted to just die he wouldn’t have done that)

And in some of the books that take place between episodes 3 and 4 Obi Wan does come to some of those realizations as well


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Aren’t there theme’s to the two US parks?  I thought it was the studios is based on things where the source material is movies/TV whereas Islands of Adventure is based on things where the underlying source material is books/comic books?  So Potter is both so can be in both



I'm not sure anyone who doesn't get too involved would draw that distinction. It's thin and I think just a little bleed has killed it. I don't really know anyone who has casually been that would pick up on that. I used to hear the one with the Marvel stuff and the one with ET when talking with casual people, now I generally hear the one with Hogwarts and the one with Gringotts. But even casual Disney folks know there is one with animals, one with the castle, one with the big ball and the countries, and one that has Star Wars.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I'm not sure anyone who doesn't get too involved would draw that distinction. It's thin and I think just a little bleed has killed it. I don't really know anyone who has casually been that would pick up on that. I used to hear the one with the Marvel stuff and the one with ET when talking with casual people, now I generally hear the one with Hogwarts and the one with Gringotts. But even casual Disney folks know there is one with animals, one with the castle, one with the big ball and the countries, and one that has Star Wars.



Oh yeah, it’s way clearer at disney.  More my point was US had that intention and isn’t really succeeding but did at least try to do something


----------



## FoxC63

Boski said:


> If people wouldn't cheat the system they wouldn't have to.



Not everyone who used this feature was cheating.


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Solo: A Star Wars Story toys
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/starwars-com-reveals-the-solo-a-star-wars-story-toy-line/


No Boba Fett? What gives?


----------



## umichigan10

jknezek said:


> Starting second should have given them a head start on learning what works. Universal clearly considers Disney it's competition, not Six Flags. I think consumers should generally be savvy enough to understand that if they consider Disney the competition, they charge like Disney is the competition, and they build multiple parks in the same area like Disney, they should be held to similar standards.
> 
> And again, what started my thoughts on this, is they have a blank canvas to build a third park. The first major new theme park in Orlando in 20 years. And we expect that they will use the same IPs, the same style, the same stuff as their other 2 parks. And people seem fine with that while at the same time we ding Disney for any trespass on theme. It's just interesting that we give US, and look to find reasons to give US, a pass for building separate parks that aren't really separate at all except in how to squeeze the most money out of the tickets.


See I look at it as their first actual theme park was in the same vein as the studios at Disney (Disney actually copied them but anyways) and if you look at the studios at the world, it’s had an identity issue for the last 15-20 years. So I can see why that uni Park is super disjointed, and why things like mummy and rip,ride,rockit are just plopped down in places they don’t belong 

IoA has more of a “theme” behind it, which is more of an idea in “adventure”. Basically they got as many well known IPs as they could and crammed them into the place and tied them in with this loose idea that it’s based on.

Basically it’s my long way of saying that again they’re two different creative teams putting their spin on the same idea. I honestly believe that uni in its early days (and really until Harry Potter, though there were some exceptions like suess landing) was more focused on the ride/thrill concept than overall theme (not quite six flags but not quite Disney). Not until the Potter acquisition did they really dive into the theme environment idea.


----------



## MissGina5

Vampirina is actually a childrens book


OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So basically this show creator just copies popular, non-Disney movies that have come out lately and turns them into Disney cartoons? Was he behind Wizards of Waverly place as well?
> 
> Vampirina= Hotel Translyvania
> TOTS: Storks, or whatever it was called.


----------



## StrawberryChan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at Pixar Fest decor and “Pizza Planet” theming.
> 
> https://photos.mouseinfo.com/On-the-Scene-main/On-the-Scene-2/i-hNs94sH



are those pride mickey ears?! oh my gosh


----------



## Boski

FoxC63 said:


> Not everyone who used this feature was cheating.


For sure. So not only did those who were using it to cheat system get more FPs then they should have an limit the amount available to others, they also made Disney remove a feature that others were using as it was intended to.


----------



## Boski

STLstone said:


> No Boba Fett? What gives?



Hes got to be in the movie, like Vader in RO but without the marketing tease.....or maybe they'll save him for the last trailer?


----------



## rteetz

Interesting article about Bob Iger

https://www.vogue.com/article/bob-i...-may-2018-issue/amp?__twitter_impression=true

Vogue should find out the difference between Sleeping Beauty Castle and Cinderella Castle though....


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

See a Sneak Peek of 'Bao', Disney Pixar's Upcoming Theatrical Short


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Foodie Guide to Pixar Fest at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney & Fox Deal May Be Finalized By Summer 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Appetizing Occasions at Walt Disney World Resort

Only major news I see here is the addition of Daisy to Cape May Cafe.


----------



## rteetz

Pixar Play Parade with new additions debuted today. Photos courtesy of @AMusicLifeForMe Sorry the photos are out of order.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Appetizing Occasions at Walt Disney World Resort
> 
> Only major news I see here is the addition of Daisy to Cape May Cafe.


I think it’s kinda premature to have a “Star Wars tour” in the studios when the main draw to said tour (the land) is still a construction zone. But people must sign up for it so


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I think it’s kinda premature to have a “Star Wars tour” in the studios when the main draw to said tour (the land) is still a construction zone. But people must sign up for it so


The tour has been around for a while now. It used to include the dessert party with it but now it doesn't.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> The tour has been around for a while now. It used to include the dessert party with it but now it doesn't.


Gotcha. I could actually see it being worth it with the party chipped in, but not so much as is. Again, I guess some people dig it or they wouldn’t offer it


----------



## skier_pete

Pixar play parade is sort of a bland parade. Much prefer Soundsational. The new floats don't make me want to see it. 

I always thought IOA just had deeper theming of its lands - never thought of the book thing but it doesn't complete fit. Kong? Lost continent? Even Jurrasic park, though originally a book I would say it's nothing without the movie. 

Someone mentioned nostalgia. We went to universal last in 1997 and IOA in 2000. US has literally 2 rides left that were there 20 years ago. Hard to keep nostalgia when your IP doesn't hold up over time.


----------



## writerguyfl

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm sure Universal will have transportation and I *think* it's been talked about before on here what options they may use but I forget. Buses would seem the easiest but it would be great if they utilized a variety of options. One thing that had me thinking is if they would replicate what they have for their existing parks as far as a central parking garage structure(s) for the additional stuff OR if they would opt for parking lots. Parking garage would be better usage for space IMO. And it makes me wonder if people could just opt to park in the new area and take transportation to the other original parks and then 'hop' so to speak back to the new parts.



Transportation from the existing Universal Orlando resort to the expansion property is a big unknown.  That area is already pretty congested.  Adding dozens of buses to those roads only going to make it worse.

Unlike at Walt Disney World with their unusual Reedy Creek set-up, the roads to/from the new Universal property are public.  And, they are lined with lots of businesses.  You'll find hotels/motels, retail, food, light industrial, and offices.  (Even Disney operates a facility in that area where hundreds of Cast Members work on a daily basis.)  I could easily envision law suits if some of those businesses decide that Universal transportation adversely affect their ability to operate.

The previously announced hotels at the old Wet N Wild site shouldn't be an issue.  They are right off of Universal Blvd.  It's a short trip over Interstate 4.  I don't believe there are any other businesses who would be adversely affected by a constant stream of buses.

Edited to Add: I don't know if there is a precedent for private businesses using public roadways to transport people/goods between two private properties at the levels required in this situation.  Therefore, I don't know if a lawsuit is just.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Even More Pixar Fest Merchandise Released at Disneyland Resort


----------



## Fantasia79

Pixar parade looks amazing.  So Disneyland has paint the night and this for a day time parade.....and WDW has a day time parade (that’s great, too).


----------



## skier_pete

Fantasia79 said:


> Pixar parade looks amazing.  So Disneyland has paint the night and this for a day time parade.....and WDW has a day time parade (that’s great, too).



Didn't Paint the Night move over to DCA?

I will point out at one point WDW had FIVE parades (if we go all the way back to Tapestry of Nations - which admittedly was only around for 2 years and that was 17 years ago) but even as recently as 5 years ago had FOUR and now has one - which is pretty pathetic.


----------



## Chef Louis

Incredibles 2 trailer


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Blue Sky Cellar at DCA is opening today.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/photos-bl...th-full-pixar-pier-model-and-new-concept-art/


----------



## OKW Lover

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Blue Sky Cellar at DCA is opening today.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/photos-bl...th-full-pixar-pier-model-and-new-concept-art/


Looking forward to seeing this when we visit in December.  Always loved the exhibits they've had in the past.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pixar parade looks really cute - though I think I might prefer Soundsational (though, might just be that I really liked that parade) and still feels to me like this should be in DCA and Pain the Night should be in DLR, but I know they are trying to impact crowds at each going forward, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Didn't Paint the Night move over to DCA?
> 
> I will point out at one point WDW had FIVE parades (if we go all the way back to Tapestry of Nations - which admittedly was only around for 2 years and that was 17 years ago) but even as recently as 5 years ago had FOUR and now has one - which is pretty pathetic.



I'd love to hear the reasoning from an executive around their thinking on parades ... my guess is they feel they need things like that at DLR for the locals to keep things fresh and something for them to see, etc. whereas at WDW the crowds are there and lots of first timers that are more concerned with rides than parades.   Basically, why spend the money on parades and all the performers needed when they don't have to

But I do think more parades would be good - heck, bringing something (back) to Animal Kingdom would be something else drawing people there besides Pandora now/give something else for people to do there


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Didn't Paint the Night move over to DCA?
> 
> I will point out at one point WDW had FIVE parades (if we go all the way back to Tapestry of Nations - which admittedly was only around for 2 years and that was 17 years ago) but even as recently as 5 years ago had FOUR and now has one - which is pretty pathetic.


Yep....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Gear up for ‘Incredibles 2’ Sneak Peek Coming to Disney Parks


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'd love to hear the reasoning from an executive around their thinking on parades ... my guess is they feel they need things like that at DLR for the locals to keep things fresh and something for them to see, etc. whereas at WDW the crowds are there and lots of first timers that are more concerned with rides than parades.   Basically, why spend the money on parades and all the performers needed when they don't have to
> 
> But I do think more parades would be good - heck, bringing something (back) to Animal Kingdom would be something else drawing people there besides Pandora now/give something else for people to do there



Oh - it's definitely a cost thing right? They are paying dozens (hundreds?) of performers for these parades. I am not even that huge a fan of the parades (though I miss a nighttime parade at MK a bunch), but it is one of the poorer examples of the removal of entertainment at the same time that prices rise. I also think the main reason you have them is that mid-day is the most crowded time of day in the parks, and people are maybe wearing down a bit. It takes some of the crowds from the rides, and at the same time holds people in the parks that might otherwise head back to their hotel. (This is a big reason for the nightime spectacles - to keep people in the parks as long as possible.) I can see where in a cost-benefit analysis though parades are probably pretty disposable.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Chef Louis said:


> Incredibles 2 trailer




"Where you goin' ASAP? You bettah be back ASAP!!!!"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> "Where you goin' ASAP? You bettah be back ASAP!!!!"


I am getting pretty excited for this movie.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

First Look – You’ve Got a Friend in Pixar Fest at...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Limited Release Solo: A Star Wars Story MagicBands Available


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Orange Bird Dooney and Bourke Handbags Released


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am getting pretty excited for this movie.



I still want to get a better grasp onto the whole plot and do think the whole "making fun of the dumb male figure who tries to run the household" could get old fast - but definitely has potential and a lot of good one-liners so far


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Limited Release Solo: A Star Wars Story MagicBands Available



the Lando one is pretty fly


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Marvel's Netflix series Jessica Jones renewed for 3rd season.


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Gear up for ‘Incredibles 2’ Sneak Peek Coming to Disney Parks


DANG! I got all excited thinking I would see this when I go at the end of April, but it doesn't start until halfway through May!


----------



## mikeamizzle

I might have to splurge on that Lando band.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> the Lando one is pretty fly


Finally I don't think I am going to get one of these event though I love Chewie.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Neil Patrick Harris drops $172,500 on Disneyland memorabilia.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Toronto Court Denies Disney's Request for Confidentiality in Weinstein Case


----------



## rteetz

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Neil Patrick Harris drops $172,500 on Disneyland memorabilia.


That's pretty typical for Neil. He loves Disney stuff.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

The new PTN floats won't debut until Pixar Pier opens.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First skyliner tower at International Gateway is up!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kylo Ren and BB-9E cupcakes at Backlot Express

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/review-kylo-ren-and-bb-9e-cupcake-take-over-backlot-express/


----------



## danikoski

Chef Louis said:


> Incredibles 2 trailer



As a mom who has to travel for work, and has a new baby, I'm looking forward to see this. And I don't think it's "dumb" dad, but dads and moms do run households differently. And of it's a household where the mom has done a lot of the day to day running of the household, having dad do it instead is going to have some issues. It'd be like getting a new boss at work. There will be differences, and some may work, and some may not. Like my husband doesn't pack the baby's bag for daycare or get the baby's clothes around in the morning. I do that. When I'm gone for work, he has to do those things...he's capable, but sometimes doesn't go quite smoothly. And to top it off, the baby is about ready to start crawling, and although not teleporting, it will dramatically change things in our house when he becomes mobile. If it happens while I'm gone, it could be very...um...interesting. My husband can handle it, but it will create new challenges. So I totally relate to this movie based on the trailers so far


----------



## skier_pete

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Neil Patrick Harris drops $172,500 on Disneyland memorabilia.



Yeah, I didn't really have a good place to hang it anyway...so I let him win.


----------



## skier_pete

Chef Louis said:


> Incredibles 2 trailer



I am admittedly a HUGE Incredibles fan as is my daughter. (She a HUGE Violet fan.) I am still very much looking forward to this, but I am trying to keep my expectations low. I feel like while the first movie was a great action adventure movie, it had this undercurrent of having something to say. (Particularly the whole "If everyone is consider special - no one is special" thing.)  The trailers so far are capturing a very similar vibe to the original in the juxtaposition of family and heroism - but I worry that that extra bit of having something to say that Pixar often does so well may be missing. Of course, that special something is nearly impossible to convey in a trailer, so that part is "just wait and see".


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> The new PTN floats won't debut until Pixar Pier opens.


I think it’s just the incredibles float to come. 

It was nice to see all of the lights working on the floats. Mac and slinky had gotten really bad at the end of the last run.

They also had to remove a piece from the Ariel float for it to clear the trolley wires.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First skyliner tower at International Gateway is up!


Pretty ugly looking stuff IMO. Hopefully it takes on a “cute” factor or something once the gondolas are up and running.


----------



## rteetz

Here is a look at that tower at Epcot

https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...sney-skyliner-tower-now-in-place-in-epcot.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Club 33 construction update at Magic Kingdom

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photos-club-33-construction-topped-off-in-adventureland/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fairfax Fare testing breakfast starting April 22nd

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/fairfax-fare-testing-breakfast-at-hollywood-studios-starting-april-22/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Four Seasons adds EMH and 60-day FP

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ly-fastpass-selections-and-extra-magic-hours/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Four Seasons adds EMH and 60-day FP
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ly-fastpass-selections-and-extra-magic-hours/




I took a quick look just to check rates for here ... obviously this is just like rack rate, no promotions but for the week we are going (last week in August) cheapest room was $519/night and ones with MK/Fireworks views were $839/night ... not cheap but also getting really good service and amenities - better than any on property resort really.  So if you get the EMH and 60 day FP, if you are already in the Grand Floridian range, might as well check this out/stay here instead


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> I took a quick look just to check rates for here ... obviously this is just like rack rate, no promotions but for the week we are going (last week in August) cheapest room was $519/night and ones with MK/Fireworks views were $839/night ... not cheap but also getting really good service and amenities - better than any on property resort really.  So if you get the EMH and 60 day FP, if you are already in the Grand Floridian range, might as well check this out/stay here instead



There are also times when there are discounts. I've seen a lot of length of stay discounts for them on Expedia and such. So it's possible you get a super deluxe resort for less then what you'd pay at like GF.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I took a quick look just to check rates for here ... obviously this is just like rack rate, no promotions but for the week we are going (last week in August) cheapest room was $519/night and ones with MK/Fireworks views were $839/night ... not cheap but also getting really good service and amenities - better than any on property resort really.  So if you get the EMH and 60 day FP, if you are already in the Grand Floridian range, might as well check this out/stay here instead


Funny. DH and I were just talking to friends about this last wknd.

Not to me. In WDW I want proximity. GF > FS 

We choose BLT because we can walk to MK and monorail to Epcot.

F&W I like Epcot resorts or Poly (walk to TTC). 

Couldn’t personally care less if towels etc are higher quality at FS.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> View attachment 315905View attachment 315906View attachment 315907View attachment 315908View attachment 315909View attachment 315910


Sure would be nice to get something like this at WDW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> There are also times when there are discounts. I've seen a lot of length of stay discounts for them on Expedia and such. So it's possible you get a super deluxe resort for less then what you'd pay at like GF.



Any of these places are outside our price range but I do have some family that fairly recently stayed at the Grand Floridian and had a horrible experience (it was so bad they actually checked out early) so thinking for people like that this could be a really good option


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Any of these places are outside our price range but I do have some family that fairly recently stayed at the Grand Floridian and had a horrible experience (it was so bad they actually checked out early) so thinking for people like that this could be a really good option


My two cents is that GENERALLY the Four Seasons crowd is a Four Seasons crowd wherever they go... NYC, DC, Hawaii, Orlando. Not sure how many people out there really compare FS and GF when they’re traveling to WDW. 

I’m sure some do, but I suspect these are largely different (though overlapping) market segments. 

We’ve stayed at FS in a couple of cities. But even there, we’re looking primarily at location, and if a boutique hotel or other property has a better location, we’ll pick that. The folks we know who stay FS most often are FS folks no matter where they travel. 

But that’s anecdotal — I haven’t researched it.


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> Any of these places are outside our price range but I do have some family that fairly recently stayed at the Grand Floridian and had a horrible experience (it was so bad they actually checked out early) so thinking for people like that this could be a really good option


Yeah, GF is out of our price range too. We like WL, and that is creeping out of our price range too. I also just can't see paying GF prices for what you get. The monorail ain't worth it to me and my family.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> I think it’s just the incredibles float to come.
> 
> It was nice to see all of the lights working on the floats. Mac and slinky had gotten really bad at the end of the last run.
> 
> They also had to remove a piece from the Ariel float for it to clear the trolley wires.



It did look like King Triton was a lot smaller than before - but maybe he, and is ripped abs, were just made bigger in my memory

The effect on Mac of the three-dimensional array of glowing balls is just such a cool concept


----------



## fatmanatee

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Neil Patrick Harris drops $172,500 on Disneyland memorabilia.


Not just any memorabilia! If I had millions lying around I'd totally be down with getting one of those paintings.


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> It did look like King Triton was a lot smaller than before - but maybe he, and is ripped abs, were just made bigger in my memory
> 
> The effect on Mac of the three-dimensional array of glowing balls is just such a cool concept


They removed the roof from the float.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Purple Wall update

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photos-enhanced-purple-wall-unveiled-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> They removed the roof from the float.



duh, don't know how I forgot about that part (the like canopy that made it look like they were underwater).  Guess just my memory or from when in person down at ground level that Triton seemed bigger


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My two cents is that GENERALLY the Four Seasons crowd is a Four Seasons crowd wherever they go... NYC, DC, Hawaii, Orlando. Not sure how many people out there really compare FS and GF when they’re traveling to WDW.
> 
> I’m sure some do, but I suspect these are largely different (though overlapping) market segments.
> 
> We’ve stayed at FS in a couple of cities. But even there, we’re looking primarily at location, and if a boutique hotel or other property has a better location, we’ll pick that. The folks we know who stay FS most often are FS folks no matter where they travel.
> 
> But that’s anecdotal — I haven’t researched it.



Yeah, knowing those individuals, not sure if they are specifically Four Seasons but they definitely frequent those high-end metropolitan type hotels and are used to the types of services they provide - so I can see them caring less about the specifically "Disney" aspects of Disney resorts


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Finding Nemo and Dory Tumblers Released for Pixar Fest


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Building Being Constructed in Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Sulley Popcorn Bucket and Mike Wazowski Sipper Released for Pixar Fest


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Main Street Fire Station receiving exterior refurbishment

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photos-main-street-firehouse-exterior-refurbishment-underway/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Think Pink! Millennial Pink Treats Have Arrived at Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Daisy Duck joins her friends at Cape May Cafe Minnie's Beach Bash Breakfast


----------



## rteetz

The new parade route near IASW at Disneyland thanks to @AMusicLifeForMe


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Building Being Constructed in Disney's Hollywood Studios


Service building, or do you think boutique star wars hotel?


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Service building, or do you think boutique star wars hotel?


We don't really know yet.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Interesting Iger interview with a different viewpoint from most articles.  Never really knew of his commitment to diversity and inclusion in trying to champion it within the film industry, which is really just fantastic. 

https://www.vogue.com/article/bob-iger-disney-ceo-interview-vogue-may-2018-issue


----------



## rteetz

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Interesting Iger interview with a different viewpoint from most articles.  Never really knew of his commitment to diversity and inclusion in trying to champion it within the film industry, which is really just fantastic.
> 
> https://www.vogue.com/article/bob-iger-disney-ceo-interview-vogue-may-2018-issue


I posted this yesterday I think. I always hate when major sites don't know simple things like Cinderella Castle vs. Sleeping Beauty Castle.


----------



## Harry Wallace

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Think Pink! Millennial Pink Treats Have Arrived at Walt Disney World Resort


The name, AGHHHH... It's just so meh. Out of all the possible terms they chose "Millennial Pink"?!


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> The name, AGHHHH... It's just so meh. Out of all the possible terms they chose "Millennial Pink"?!


That's the generation that loves this kind of stuff.


----------



## awilliams4

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Interesting Iger interview with a different viewpoint from most articles.  Never really knew of his commitment to diversity and inclusion in trying to champion it within the film industry, which is really just fantastic.
> 
> https://www.vogue.com/article/bob-iger-disney-ceo-interview-vogue-may-2018-issue



Committed when convenient.  Georgia is bad and UAE is good....hmm, I guess I am missing something.  https://english.alarabiya.net/en/me...s-to-film-in-Abu-Dhabi-Rumors-gain-force.html


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> That's the generation that loves this kind of stuff.


ACTUALLY its a real pantone color that was color of the year I believe last year or 2016. There is a Milennial Blue as well


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> ACTUALLY its a real pantone color that was color of the year I believe last year or 2016. There is a Milennial Blue as well


I didn't doubt it wasn't a color, I said its popular with millennials which it is.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Millennial Pink Cupcake Debuts at Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort


----------



## amalone1013

The worst part of millennial pink treats?

*Everything is strawberry flavored.
*​*

*
Just kidding, I'm just not a strawberry person.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

awilliams4 said:


> Committed when convenient.  Georgia is bad and UAE is good....hmm, I guess I am missing something.  https://english.alarabiya.net/en/me...s-to-film-in-Abu-Dhabi-Rumors-gain-force.html



Hmmm....  Playing devil's advocate here, please bear with me, I'd propose that commitment for an individual film and championing it for others to hear and as an example helps progress!  Perhaps a case of don't make good the enemy of perfect?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Toy Story Alien Merchandise Kiosk Removed from Tomorrowland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Cheshire Cat Ear Headbands Arrive at the Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Research's Robot Study Could Have Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Applications


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Pixar Play Zone Opens at Disney’s Contemporary Resort


----------



## rteetz

Downtown Disney decorations for Pixar Fest from @AMusicLifeForMe


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That's the generation that loves this kind of stuff.



I feel like we need colors for the other generations.  Like GenX Bleak Gray and baby Boomer Greatest Something or other


----------



## TheMaxRebo

If anyone is interested my guide for the upcoming Rolly Crump campe today.  So much cool stuff in there (from his time with Disney but also before and after).  Just opened to a random page and saw a collection of his name tags and a photo of him and other imagineers.  The big thing is his model of the Small World facade he did - if you have an extra $80k lying around (paging Mr Harris, Mr Neil Patrick Harris)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> If anyone is interested my guide for the upcoming Rolly Crump campe today.  So much cool stuff in there (from his time with Disney but also before and after).  Just opened to a random page and saw a collection of his name tags and a photo of him and other imagineers.  The big thing is his model of the Small World facade he did - if you have an extra $80k lying around (paging Mr Harris, Mr Neil Patrick Harris)
> View attachment 316121


I saw that clock. It looks amazing but not sure what makes it worth 80K.


----------



## umichigan10

*Question
*
I could post this in theme park/strategies but I’m more familiar with you guys. Was wondering how you reserve/check for AP or DVC previews? I’m there in mid June and wondering in regards to toy story. Thanks guys!


----------



## rteetz

*Today In Disney History
*
Mickey cartoon Mickey's Kangaroo is released in 1935.

Robert and Richard Sherman win best original score for Mary Poppins at the Grammys in 1965.

The Boathouse opens at Disney Springs in 2015.


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> *Question
> *
> I could post this in theme park/strategies but I’m more familiar with you guys. Was wondering how you reserve/check for AP or DVC previews? I’m there in mid June and wondering in regards to toy story. Thanks guys!


Previews are not a guarantee of course. For Pandora they sent out emails for guests to sign up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I saw that clock. It looks amazing but not sure what makes it worth 80K.



I guess just cause it is the actual model and inspiration for what eventually got built and the only one in the world?

Sometimes their estimates seem off to me and things they think are going to go very high never get there and other things they have relatively low get much higher

It might also be the seller doesn't want to sell it unless it gets to a certain amount - so if it doesn't get to the lower end ($60k in this point) they might not sell it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> *Question
> *
> I could post this in theme park/strategies but I’m more familiar with you guys. Was wondering how you reserve/check for AP or DVC previews? I’m there in mid June and wondering in regards to toy story. Thanks guys!



honestly, you best bet is to keep track of here as it will get mention and/or twitter/facebook/etc.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> honestly, you best bet is to keep track of here as it will get mention and/or twitter/facebook/etc.


Shameless plug for the Official Toy Story Land thread...


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Previews are not a guarantee of course. For Pandora they sent out emails for guests to sign up.


And not all guests got the email. The link was posted on the pandora thread.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> honestly, you best bet is to keep track of here as it will get mention and/or twitter/facebook/etc.





rteetz said:


> Shameless plug for the Official Toy Story Land thread...





dina444444 said:


> And not all guests got the email. The link was posted on the pandora thread.


All duly noted


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney's Live-Action 'Mulan' Lands Gong Li, Jet Li 
Gong Li will play the live-action film's villain, while Jet Li is in final talks for the emperor.

Donnie Yen Joins Disney's Live-Action 'Mulan'


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Buzz Lightyear Bubble Blower Now Available at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Millennial Pink Spirit Jerseys Have Arrived At Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: World Drive Magic Kingdom Toll Plaza Construction Update – April 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: Limited Release “It’s a Shore Thing” Disney Parks Shirts


----------



## rteetz




----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


>



I really enjoyed watching this video, it was very touching!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Disney's Animal Kingdom Gets Ready to Celebrate its 20th Anniversary    

Wish I could be there.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Millennial Pink cupcake at Epcot

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/review-millennial-pink-cupcake-released-at-fountain-view-in-epcot/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Pixar-Inspired Interchangeable Bows On Sale at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

Blue Sky Cellar at DCA thanks to @AMusicLifeForMe


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Fast & Furious Supercharged has soft opened.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Donald’s dinoland bash work set to begin

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/04/construction-begins-for-donalds-dino.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Photopass studio relocation at MK

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/04/disney-photopass-studio-temporarily.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Conveyor Belt removal at DHS work continues 

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/04/removal-of-conveyor-structure-used-to.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Fast & Furious Supercharged has soft opened.



See any reviews yet?   Only one I saw so far was basically “better than I was expecting but still not great”


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> See any reviews yet?   Only one I saw so far was basically “better than I was expecting but still not great”


One I saw said the queue is better than the ride.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> One I saw said the queue is better than the ride.



Hmm, with this and Jimmy Fallon that seems to be a bit of a trend


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hmm, with this and Jimmy Fallon that seems to be a bit of a trend


I’m all for a good queue but it shouldn’t be better than the attraction.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland Update thanks to @dina444444


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> I’m all for a good queue but it shouldn’t be better than the attraction.


Saw another quick twitter review. All screens with little thrill. Queue has live actors like Fallon.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Saw another quick twitter review. All screens with little thrill. Queue has live actors like Fallon.


From Bioreconstruct:


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> One I saw said the queue is better than the ride.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Hmm, with this and Jimmy Fallon that seems to be a bit of a trend



Same was said about Kong (though I don't agree with that). Not sure what Universal is thinking with screen ride after screen ride. We find it gets so old there after two days of it. I hope Disney doesn't fall too much into this trap. (FOP is really a screen ride - if a bit unique - seems like Millenium Falcon will be a screen ride too...need to see how much Mickey's Runaway Train and Ratatouille and GotG ends up being screens. Screens have their place, but it's easy to get to too much. (Uni is already there IMO.)

One thing I think is odd is that people seem to be surprised it's a clone of the one is California. What else would it be? (And honestly I wouldn't expect any different from Disney if they did something like this. HUGE cost savings to only design something once and build it twice.)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Same was said about Kong (though I don't agree with that). Not sure what Universal is thinking with screen ride after screen ride. We find it gets so old there after two days of it. I hope Disney doesn't fall too much into this trap. (FOP is really a screen ride - if a bit unique - seems like Millenium Falcon will be a screen ride too...need to see how much Mickey's Runaway Train and Ratatouille and GotG ends up being screens. Screens have their place, but it's easy to get to too much. (Uni is already there IMO.)
> 
> One thing I think is odd is that people seem to be surprised it's a clone of the one is California. What else would it be? (And honestly I wouldn't expect any different from Disney if they did something like this. HUGE cost savings to only design something once and build it twice.)


Mickeys and Rat are mixes of screens and physical sets. 

You could think of NRJ as a screen ride too.


----------



## PolyRob

********** said:


> Same was said about Kong (though I don't agree with that). Not sure what Universal is thinking with screen ride after screen ride. We find it gets so old there after two days of it. I hope Disney doesn't fall too much into this trap. (FOP is really a screen ride - if a bit unique - seems like Millenium Falcon will be a screen ride too...need to see how much Mickey's Runaway Train and Ratatouille and GotG ends up being screens. Screens have their place, but it's easy to get to too much. (Uni is already there IMO.)
> 
> One thing I think is odd is that people seem to be surprised it's a clone of the one is California. What else would it be? (And honestly I wouldn't expect any different from Disney if they did something like this. HUGE cost savings to only design something once and build it twice.)


I hope Disney doesn't overdo it! I have to say, I think the Na'vi River Journey uses a perfect amount of screen simulations blended amongst actual 3d items.


----------



## BigRed98

********** said:


> Same was said about Kong (though I don't agree with that). Not sure what Universal is thinking with screen ride after screen ride. We find it gets so old there after two days of it. I hope Disney doesn't fall too much into this trap. (FOP is really a screen ride - if a bit unique - seems like Millenium Falcon will be a screen ride too...need to see how much Mickey's Runaway Train and Ratatouille and GotG ends up being screens. Screens have their place, but it's easy to get to too much. (Uni is already there IMO.)



Rat is mostly screens. There's physical sets when ur car moves from screen to screen. Were getting the exact same version that Paris has so if you want to see what the ride is going to be like there's tons of ride POVs on youtube. In Mickey and Minnies Runaway Railway the screens are going to be used in a very unique way from what Disney has been saying. From what I heard and read there will be AAs on Mickey railway but I'm not sure how many. I totally understand what your saying about to many screens. Screens are good to enhance certain effects that physical sets cant do but screens can also be a lazy way out.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Mickeys and Rat are mixes of screens and physical sets.
> 
> You could think of NRJ as a screen ride too.



Yes - I'm hoping a good mix of screens and practical will make it work well. I think Remy is a LOT of screens though. Mickey's we won't know how it works out until it opens. (Supposed to be some practical stuff and some very unique use of screens, which if they do so that's just fine. 



PolyRob said:


> I hope Disney doesn't overdo it! I have to say, I think the Na'vi River Journey uses a perfect amount of screen simulations blended amongst actual 3d items.



I was going to say the same thing. NRJ is not a great ride, but they do a good job of mixing practical sets with a few screens. I am perfectly OK with doing something like that. (I think Forbidden Journey does an amazing job of combining the practical and the screen stuff as well, so not everything Universal does has this problem, just a lot of it. FOP being the only screen ride in DAK makes it just fine, and the ride mechanism is unqiue enough that it really helps - you aren't just sitting in a theater. Too much of Unis stuff is seat in a seat or a car and watch a screen. Hopefully Disney doesn't get there.


----------



## rteetz

Don’t forget the battle attraction. That will use screens too but also a lot of physical sets and AAs.


----------



## BigRed98

If anyone is curious Tim Tracker rode F&F today and said it was a fun ride but nothing mind blowing. He loved the queue and said there's tons of hidden Easter eggs in the queue. He also said Kong is better.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> If anyone is curious Tim Tracker rode F&F today and said it was a fun ride but nothing mind blowing. He loved the queue and said there's tons of hidden Easter eggs in the queue. He also said Kong is better.


Yep lots of homages to past attractions in the queue from what I saw.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Don’t forget the battle attraction. That will use screens too but also a lot of physical sets and AAs.



At least with Toy Story Land you are adding 2 rides with no screens.  Seems like anything rumored for the UK ride is not screen based and Tron is not screened based so definitely it all screens coming


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> At least with Toy Story Land you are adding 2 rides with no screens.  Seems like anything rumored for the UK ride is not screen based and Tron is not screened based so definitely it all screens coming


Tron has screen though...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Tron has screen though...



Does it?  Seems like really just a coaster with maybe a few screen effects but at least not driven by screens

I would think Guradians would be similar - maybe some screens but not the driver


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> Does it?  Seems like really just a coaster with maybe a few screen effects but at least not driven by screens
> 
> I would think Guradians would be similar - maybe some screens but not the driver



Tron is definitely not driven by screens but there's one main screen at end of ride. Mostly lighting effects and some physical pieces similar to Rockin Rolling coaster.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Tron is definitely not driven by screens but there's one main screen at end of ride. Mostly lighting effects and some physical pieces similar to Rockin Rolling coaster.


They have screens during the ride as part of the “racing” another Tron bike.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Does it?  Seems like really just a coaster with maybe a few screen effects but at least not driven by screens
> 
> I would think Guradians would be similar - maybe some screens but not the driver


It’s part of the “race” with another Tron bike. 

I believe guardians will have a few screens.


----------



## umichigan10

BigRed98 said:


> Rat is mostly screens. There's physical sets when ur car moves from screen to screen. Were getting the exact same version that Paris has so if you want to see what the ride is going to be like there's tons of ride POVs on youtube. In Mickey and Minnies Runaway Railway the screens are going to be used in a very unique way from what Disney has been saying. From what I heard and read there will be AAs on Mickey railway but I'm not sure how many. I totally understand what your saying about to many screens. Screens are good to enhance certain effects that physical sets cant do but screens can also be a lazy way out.


Rat by the videos looks like a less complex version of Spider-Man (mostly screens with really no special effects like spidey). Which is fine, but again hopefully not a huge trend. I’m curious to see what the first order battle ride is like in Star Wars. I’ve heard it’s gonna be really immersive and such, which hopefully means a lot of physical sets


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Just saw Together Forever and was incredibly impressed. Not quite as good as HEA but almost! My parents, who haven’t been to a Disney park in 20 years, also loved them. 

For what it’s worth, we got spots 45 minutes early and had center spots right in front of the partners statue so we didn’t have perfect castle views but saw most of the projections


----------



## 3family

umichigan10 said:


> Rat by the videos looks like a less complex version of Spider-Man (mostly screens with really no special effects like spidey).


To be fair, both Spider-Man and Ratatouille are excellent attractions. I don’t really think they’re too similar either (although there’s a couple of special effects in Paris)

As long as screen rides are of that quality, and mixed with coasters, boat rides and everything else, then people will still have a great time


----------



## danikoski

I envision the GotG ride will be similar to Gringotts at USO. Which I enjoyed. Considering the rides at Epcot, I think that'd be fine, especially if the queue is rocking some old Epcot memoribilia. I'm sure there was a time at Disney, if there had been a discussion board like this, that someone would have groaned, "Not another omnimover!"


----------



## skier_pete

danikoski said:


> I envision the GotG ride will be similar to Gringotts at USO. Which I enjoyed. Considering the rides at Epcot, I think that'd be fine, especially if the queue is rocking some old Epcot memoribilia. I'm sure there was a time at Disney, if there had been a discussion board like this, that someone would have groaned, "Not another omnimover!"



Haha - yes honestly I don't completely get the nostalgia crowd on this one, because the early days of Epcot were a lot of same-same. Screens can be incorporated into rides and work fine. An example I think about is Frozen Ever After (I know there's a lot of hate towards that ride too.) Mostly it's animatronics, but then in the Elsa scene they use screens to project the snow storm. And as I said Navi River Journey has a nice balance of practical and screens (that ride has the separate problem of being not particularly interesting).  I think maybe what I find is that screen rides for me anyways don't have quite the repeatability factor. The perfect example to me was Kong. I LOVED it the first time I rode it, but then the next two subsequent rides I became less and less impressed - EXCEPT the giant animatronic at the end.


----------



## TomServo27

********** said:


> I think maybe what I find is that screen rides for me anyways don't have quite the repeatability factor. The perfect example to me was Kong. I LOVED it the first time I rode it, but then the next two subsequent rides I became less and less impressed - EXCEPT the giant animatronic at the end.


I agree with this for the most part with TSMM and FOP being the exceptions for me. TSMM because of the interactive nature of the ride and FOP probably just because I think it’s the best screen based ride and there is so much to see.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
New Star Wars comic details events immediately after The Last Jedi.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Stan Lee, of Marvel fame, sues former business manager for elder abuse.


----------



## rteetz

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Stan Lee, of Marvel fame, sues former business manager for elder abuse.


Strange...


----------



## Farro

danikoski said:


> I envision the GotG ride will be similar to Gringotts at USO. Which I enjoyed. Considering the rides at Epcot, I think that'd be fine, especially if the queue is rocking some old Epcot memoribilia. I'm sure there was a time at Disney, if there had been a discussion board like this, that someone would have groaned, "Not another omnimover!"



Never. Never enough omnimovers.

Think how much more fun life would be if everything could be done on an omnimover. If I could peacefully travel along at a sustained slow speed through my office building all day, work would be so much more fun...


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Never. Never enough omnimovers.
> 
> Think how much more fun life would be if everything could be done on an omnimover. If I could peacefully travel along at a sustained slow speed through my office building all day, work would be so much more fun...


I love a good omnimover but not every attraction should be an omnimover.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> New Star Wars comic details events immediately after The Last Jedi.



So basically:

Rey: I’ve learned to not dwell on the past

Also Rey: let me continue to focus on my grandfather’s lightsaber

Also Rey: I hope they don’t find those old Jedi text I hid

Also Rey: tell us that story of what happened in the past


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Tron has screen though...



Splash Mountain does as well.


----------



## TomServo27

Tim Tracker fast and furious soft opening.


----------



## Sweettears

jade1 said:


> Splash Mountain does as well.


Where are the screens on splash? Maybe 5hey do too good of a job blending in but I can’t recall seeing any.


----------



## umichigan10

Sweettears said:


> Where are the screens on splash? Maybe 5hey do too good of a job blending in but I can’t recall seeing any.


There’s a couple of them that show silhouettes on them, but they’re a very minor portion of the ride.

It’s like SDMT uses the same effect when going up the second lift hill, but I wouldn’t call either screen based rides


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> There’s a couple of them that show silhouettes on them, but they’re a very minor portion of the ride.
> 
> It’s like SDMT uses the same effect when going up the second lift hill, but I wouldn’t call either screen based rides


I wouldn’t consider that a screen.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t consider that a screen.


I guess it’s a projection then? Not sure either way, but can’t think of any other “screen” type thing on splash mountain


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I guess it’s a projection then? Not sure either way, but can’t think of any other “screen” type thing on splash mountain


Many things we consider screens are projection such as FoP or Soarin. A shadow/ silhouette could be a lighting effect and not necessarily use a projector. I guess it really depends on how you define it.


----------



## Sweettears

umichigan10 said:


> There’s a couple of them that show silhouettes on them, but they’re a very minor portion of the ride.
> 
> It’s like SDMT uses the same effect when going up the second lift hill, but I wouldn’t call either screen based rides


Got it


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

amalone1013 said:


> The worst part of millennial pink treats?
> 
> *Everything is strawberry flavored.
> *​*
> 
> *
> Just kidding, I'm just not a strawberry person.



I got one at Everything Pop and it was raspberry flavored.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Many things we consider screens are projection such as FoP or Soarin. A shadow/ silhouette could be a lighting effect and not necessarily use a projector. I guess it really depends on how you define it.



And so many rides use some sort of projection - Alice in Wonderland in Disneyland, heck, the Pepper’s Ghost effect in Haunted Mansion is image projections - I think big difference between those and Jimmy’s Fallon


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> And so many rides use some sort of projection - Alice in Wonderland in Disneyland, heck, the Pepper’s Ghost effect in Haunted Mansion is image projections - I think big difference between those and Jimmy’s Fallon



I think your sentence got cut off...but I will finish it for you...is lack of imagination and intrigue. Haunted Mansion's use of projection is unique, imaginative, and intriguing. Even after riding it about a dozen times, I still enjoy that scene. The other thing is it isn't glaringly a projection.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Many things we consider screens are projection such as FoP or Soarin. A shadow/ silhouette could be a lighting effect and not necessarily use a projector. I guess it really depends on how you define it.



I would agree with this - if it's just a projection - that is not a screen ride.  I guess what I am more talking about is a combination screen/simulator. A ride that has motion to it, but instead of having physical sets it instead uses some sort of movie screen to tell the story. A good example of this is the Gringotts ride at Universal. It's truly is a motion "coaster" (not truly a coaster because it never "coasts"), but there are absolutely no physical characters of any sort - the entire story is told through the use of projection screens - even though the ride vehicle moves quite significantly. Disney doesn't really have a lot of rides that incorporate screens yet. Soarin and FOP are both screen rides, but essentially a single giant screen. Star Tours is a screen ride as well, but more a motion simulator in that you don't actually go anywhere and it's just a single screen. TSMM is the only one I can think of at Disney that has a vehicle that moves through space, yet the ride itself is entirely screen-based. 

Again when taken individually, many of them are wonderful rides. The problem I found at Universal was that so many of them all at once they got old. (I count eleven right now: Three HP rides, Kong, Spider man, Transformers, Simpsons, Fallon, Despicable Me, Shrek, now F&F.) Disney has I think just the four I mentioned above and probably I would include Mission Space in there as a screen ride. (I don't count movies like Philharmagic /ITTBAB/Muppets 3D as screen rides. They aren't rides as they don't try to simulate motion in any way.)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
No plans for a third gate in Tokyo but there will be further expansion at their existing parks

http://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0004374768


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
R. Lee Ermey who voiced Sarge in Toy Story has passed away at 74

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-jacket-actor-r-lee-ermey-dies-at-age-74.html


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> R. Lee Ermey who voiced Sarge in Toy Story has passed away at 74
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-jacket-actor-r-lee-ermey-dies-at-age-74.html


Semper Fi Gunny............


----------



## FoxC63

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Marvel's Netflix series Jessica Jones renewed for 3rd season.



I do enjoy this show!


----------



## jade1

Sweettears said:


> Where are the screens on splash? Maybe 5hey do too good of a job blending in but I can’t recall seeing any.



At 10:45 on here you will see them run across the screen.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

********** said:


> I would agree with this - if it's just a projection - that is not a screen ride.  I guess what I am more talking about is a combination screen/simulator. A ride that has motion to it, but instead of having physical sets it instead uses some sort of movie screen to tell the story. A good example of this is the Gringotts ride at Universal. It's truly is a motion "coaster" (not truly a coaster because it never "coasts"), but there are absolutely no physical characters of any sort - the entire story is told through the use of projection screens - even though the ride vehicle moves quite significantly. Disney doesn't really have a lot of rides that incorporate screens yet. Soarin and FOP are both screen rides, but essentially a single giant screen. Star Tours is a screen ride as well, but more a motion simulator in that you don't actually go anywhere and it's just a single screen. TSMM is the only one I can think of at Disney that has a vehicle that moves through space, yet the ride itself is entirely screen-based.
> 
> Again when taken individually, many of them are wonderful rides. The problem I found at Universal was that so many of them all at once they got old. (I count eleven right now: Three HP rides, Kong, Spider man, Transformers, Simpsons, Fallon, Despicable Me, Shrek, now F&F.) Disney has I think just the four I mentioned above and probably I would include Mission Space in there as a screen ride. (I don't count movies like Philharmagic /ITTBAB/Muppets 3D as screen rides. They aren't rides as they don't try to simulate motion in any way.)


This may sound ridiculous but after being “screened” to death we all though the ET ride awesome.  It may have been a collective top 5 ride among my family of 4 at Universal.  (Mind you this is between me=thrill seeker, wife=hates roller coasters, and 8&4 yr old daughters)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Disney's Blizzard Beach Water Park Closed on April 16 Due to Inclement Weather


----------



## rteetz




----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Hasbro's Disney Song Karaoke game introduced.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Good to see they did model it off of the kids clubs on the cruise ships which are just amazing.  Really hope this takes off and they expand it to additional sites, etc.

Do you know if you have to be an onsite guest to take advantage of this or can anyone use it?


----------



## dlavender

I know we've covered the screen issue plenty, but I'll add my thoughts...

We really enjoy Uni/IOA, but I agree that the screens wear on you after the 5th or 6th one in a row.  I'm hoping moving forward they add some rides that don't rely on them so heavily(this is rumored to happen with a JP coaster, and hopefully the new HP ride).

I'll agree with pp who stated that screen rides don't have the same re rideability as the non screen based rides.  This has happened for us with FOP.  Ridden it about 5 times, and the last time we agreed that the ride had lost a lot of its luster.  Same with Soarin for us.  However, we've ridden BTMRR, Space, Splash, etc. 50+ times and still can't wait to get back on them.  (same with Hulk, Mummy, Doom, etc.)


----------



## BigRed98

*Rumor
*
New Monorail Fleet possibly coming to WDW.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/rumor-new-monorail-fleet-has-been-ordered-for-walt-disney-world/


----------



## mikepizzo

Just returned from WDW so I'm about 30 pages behind in the news...got a lot of catching up to do, but I did want to post something I noticed while in Tomorrowland.

Not to bring up the discussion of the pattern on the purple wall again (and maybe someone made this point while I was gone) but I think Disney had an "evil genius" moment.

So we know they are pushing the whole "Meet Met At The Purple Wall" thing.  But then they went and painted part of the wall white, and part of the wall with a geometric transition to purple.  Kind of an odd thing to do right?  Well, they left the far portion of the wall (wall closest to Tomorrowland Terrace) solid purple.  

If my memory serves correctly, the whole wall used to be solid purple.  By having only a small portion of the wall be solid purple now, they are containing where the bottleneck of people end up.  

The white wall starts at the skinniest point of the walkway...so I think they changed the wall color in hopes to alleviate the bottleneck that used to form.  

Maybe I'm wrong or maybe I'm just slow to the uptake, but man, I thought this was actually a really good idea after seeing it.

An article from blogMickey has some pictures showing what I'm talking about.


----------



## amalone1013

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> I got one at Everything Pop and it was raspberry flavored.


Hmmm... still no good  but I'm not a fruit flavored dessert person. But that does surprise me that it's not all strawberry, I think that's nice to have some be different because not everyone likes everything. Disneyland's last anniversary *all *of the special desserts were lemon flavored, even when they didn't specifically say so in the description 



********** said:


> It's truly is a motion "coaster" (not truly a coaster because it never "coasts"), but there are absolutely no physical characters of any sort - the entire story is told through the use of projection screens - even though the ride vehicle moves quite significantly.


I think this is exactly why I wasn't as impressed with Gringotts after our first ride, and FJ still wins out for me. Gringotts really feels like... ride... watch screen... move to next screen... watch. Which is really how some others like Spidey, Transformers, etc are, but Gringotts struck me like that even more. I know FJ moves you from screen to screen but it doesn't feel the same, if that makes sense.



SouthFayetteFan said:


> This may sound ridiculous but after being “screened” to death we all though the ET ride awesome.


I think I would have appreciated ET more if I'd ever watched the movie...


----------



## splash327

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor
> *
> New Monorail Fleet possibly coming to WDW.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/rumor-new-monorail-fleet-has-been-ordered-for-walt-disney-world/



I hope this is true!


----------



## umichigan10

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor
> *
> New Monorail Fleet possibly coming to WDW.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/rumor-new-monorail-fleet-has-been-ordered-for-walt-disney-world/


As someone who stays at BLT semi regularly this is welcome news. I can’t deny that the current fleet is a concern in my mind for my June trip


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Good to see they did model it off of the kids clubs on the cruise ships which are just amazing.  Really hope this takes off and they expand it to additional sites, etc.
> 
> Do you know if you have to be an onsite guest to take advantage of this or can anyone use it?


I don’t think there are any rules for that.


----------



## skier_pete

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor
> *
> New Monorail Fleet possibly coming to WDW.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/rumor-new-monorail-fleet-has-been-ordered-for-walt-disney-world/



Not that WDWNT is a top-end reliable resource but the things mentioned in this article make sense.  Working for a large company for years you can scream until you are blue in the face about problems until an incident happens (the video of the door staying open) and then suddenly upper management goes "OOOHHHHH!" and GETS it. Linking the Main Street theater cancellation to the monorail replacement is also totally believable. (We don't have money in the budget to do this...oh take this money instead!)  The good news there is that something like this COULD mean that the MS Theater project was just put on hold until money is freed up in the next fiscal year - possibly not "dead" only "dormant".


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Iconic Centerpiece of Disney’s Animal Kingdom Inspires 20th Anniversary Merchandise Collection


----------



## rteetz

*News*

All in the Details: Lenny and Chuckles Packages Delivered to Toy Story Mania!


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> Not that WDWNT is a top-end reliable resource but the things mentioned in this article make sense.  Working for a large company for years you can scream until you are blue in the face about problems until an incident happens (the video of the door staying open) and then suddenly upper management goes "OOOHHHHH!" and GETS it. Linking the Main Street theater cancellation to the monorail replacement is also totally believable. (We don't have money in the budget to do this...oh take this money instead!)  The good news there is that something like this COULD mean that the MS Theater project was just put on hold until money is freed up in the next fiscal year - possibly not "dead" only "dormant".



Yep now it all makes total sense. A new monorail fleet would most certainly be a big get and worth it for the long haul. The Main Street Theater project is certainly a nice to have, especially to get people out of lines and heat in the busy afternoon. But they gotta get that monorail reliable first.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Disneyland Update – Oooooh!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

DS Update: Restaurants Incoming!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Sweet Spells Permanently Closed


----------



## Mal6586

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor
> *
> New Monorail Fleet possibly coming to WDW.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/rumor-new-monorail-fleet-has-been-ordered-for-walt-disney-world/


And that solves the disappearing Main Street theater mystery! 

On an unrelated note, has anybody else seen on twitter where DHS has a bee swarm on the side of the Chinese Theater this morning?


----------



## danikoski

********** said:


> Not that WDWNT is a top-end reliable resource but the things mentioned in this article make sense.  Working for a large company for years you can scream until you are blue in the face about problems until an incident happens (the video of the door staying open) and then suddenly upper management goes "OOOHHHHH!" and GETS it. Linking the Main Street theater cancellation to the monorail replacement is also totally believable. (We don't have money in the budget to do this...oh take this money instead!)  The good news there is that something like this COULD mean that the MS Theater project was just put on hold until money is freed up in the next fiscal year - possibly not "dead" only "dormant".



I'm willing to take a new monorail fleet over a theater any day. Especially since that monorail fleet should have been replaced about five to ten years ago. However, this doesn't fix the actual infrastructure of the Epcot line. The cement is falling apart. Hopefully they set aside money for that too. A new monorail car isn't going to mean much if the rail it's on comes crumbling down.


----------



## leholcomb

Mal6586 said:


> And that solves the disappearing Main Street theater mystery!
> 
> On an unrelated note, has anybody else seen on twitter where DHS has a bee swarm on the side of the Chinese Theater this morning?


Looks like that was yesterday and Pest Management had already shown up to the scene.


----------



## rteetz

Mal6586 said:


> And that solves the disappearing Main Street theater mystery!
> 
> On an unrelated note, has anybody else seen on twitter where DHS has a bee swarm on the side of the Chinese Theater this morning?


Lets not all get carried away and take this as fact. WDWNT isn't perfect. While new monorails are desperately needed and the theater was cancelled/put on hold doesn't mean thats what happened. Some people say that the theater funds were allocated for other park work not monorails. 

As for the bees that was yesterday and they seem to be very upset the GMR left


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> As for the bees that was yesterday and they seem to be very upset the GMR left



Did anyone direct them over to It's Tough to be a Bug?


----------



## Sweettears

Finally got around to watching the video of the new Pixar parade. I have to agree with PPs, I definitely was not impressed and was more than a little disappointed. I thought that the accompanying music was particularly vanilla and didn’t add much.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Florida theme park injury report for this past quarter is out. 

6 injuries reported from the big 3 Orlando parks: WDW, Uni, and Seaworld.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Finally got around to watching the video of the new Pixar parade. I have to agree with PPs, I definitely was not impressed and was more than a little disappointed. I thought that the accompanying music was particularly vanilla and didn’t add much.


Most of the parade is old. The parade only had a few new things such as the Luxo lamp, Up float, and Inside Out.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Disneyland to remove Peoplemover tracks in Tomorrowland.


----------



## Delano Fiedler

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Florida theme park injury report for this past quarter is out.
> 
> 6 injuries reported from the big 3 Orlando parks: WDW, Uni, and Seaworld.


Not sure if any of those were actually injuries. 
Also  : Had a really rough couple of months but Im glad things worked out in the end. Really missed you guys


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disneyland to remove Peoplemover tracks in Tomorrowland.



You mean the rocket sleds aren't coming back? Disney doesn't drop the ball often, but Peoplemover to Rocketsleds, to sad nostalgia pylons and tracks was a big one...


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> Don’t forget the battle attraction. That will use screens too but also a lot of physical sets and AAs.


I imagined the battle attraction to be kinda like Kong based on what I've heard, am I wrong on that?


----------



## skier_pete

jknezek said:


> You mean the rocket sleds aren't coming back? Disney doesn't drop the ball often, but Peoplemover to Rocketsleds, to sad nostalgia pylons and tracks was a big one...



The worst is those pylons make the entrance to Tomorrowland an insane crowd funnel (along with Astro Orbiter) and it is always such a mess there. Hope this really happens but it's been a problem for 20 years why do something now.


----------



## skier_pete

fatmanatee said:


> I imagined the battle attraction to be kinda like Kong based on what I've heard, am I wrong on that?



No one really knows the whole thing but I don't think like Kong at all. First it's a trackless ride vehicle which typically would be very different from the very linear path of Kong, and then also rumors that there will be an interactive (shoot the bad guys) aspect to it as well. Could be a lot of screens, but they also built to full-size AT-ATs into the building - so not entirely screens.


----------



## rteetz

fatmanatee said:


> I imagined the battle attraction to be kinda like Kong based on what I've heard, am I wrong on that?


I would say yes that is wrong. The battle attraction is a trackless LPS ride with a mix of AAs (could be up to 50 AAs) and screens. The ride vehicle will also be more intimate than the kong vehicle.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> The worst is those pylons make the entrance to Tomorrowland an insane crowd funnel (along with Astro Orbiter) and it is always such a mess there. Hope this really happens but it's been a problem for 20 years why do something now.


I'm guessing because of the crowds. Finally got to the point where it can't be ignored and with SW:GE coming in, it's going to be even more crowded. From the news snippets, it seems like flow around the park is something they are addressing in different ways. I'm guessing the mess of removing these towers was always greater than the inconvenience of having them, but push is coming to shove in 2019, quite literally, and they need to find any open space they can easily create.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - A look at the dishes coming to Wine Bar George at Disney Springs


----------



## ErinF

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disneyland to remove Peoplemover tracks in Tomorrowland.



This would be a good thing.  Not only do they need the space as others have mentioned, but IMO DL's Tomorrowland is the saddest land, partly because of those empty people mover tracks.  It's just a constant reminder of something great that's missing.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS - A look at the dishes coming to Wine Bar George at Disney Springs



The food looks really good especially the grilled octopus and sea bass. I love good seafood. It also looks like a nice place if your not that hungry and just want some small bites and a big selection of wine.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> You mean the rocket sleds aren't coming back? Disney doesn't drop the ball often, but Peoplemover to Rocketsleds, to sad nostalgia pylons and tracks was a big one...



Not sure if you listen to Connecting with Walt but they are now covering the early 2000’s and the last episode focused on Disneyland and between Rocket Rods and the opening of Disney California Adventure (which had a whopping 8,000 people for opening day) it was not a high watermark for the company


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disneyland to remove Peoplemover tracks in Tomorrowland.


If they remove them it will just be the exterior ones. They would have to close several rides and attractions to remove them in their entirety.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permits filed for queue work for Space Mountain at Disneyland 

http://permits.anaheim.net/tm_bin/tmw_cmd.pl?tmw_cmd=StatusViewCasebld&shl_caseno=BLD2018-01545


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Permits filed for queue work for Space Mountain at Disneyland
> 
> http://permits.anaheim.net/tm_bin/tmw_cmd.pl?tmw_cmd=StatusViewCasebld&shl_caseno=BLD2018-01545



Now it makes sense why there looking to remove the people mover tracks. When do you think work will begin on this?


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Now it makes sense why there looking to remove the people mover tracks. When do you think work will begin on this?


Once permits are approved it could be anytime.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Paddlefish Offers $25 Bonus with Purchase of $100 Gift Card


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Up bird show at AK soft opened today


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*Rumor
*
Looks like new monorail replacements in the works for WDW forthcoming, and Main Street Theater may have suffered chopping block to free up some funds for the upgrade.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Paddlefish Offers $25 Bonus with Purchase of $100 Gift Card



In case anyone else has the same question I did, here's part of the fine print:


Bonus Card valid between April 16, 2018 - September 30, 2018.
Shucks, wanted to snag this for use over Thanksgiving. Oh well. Thanks for posting Ryan!


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Confirmed from last week, Marriot, and SPG rewards program merger to take place in August. Also, coming in early 2019, Ritz, Marriott, and SPG brands will be all available to book on one singular site.

Note: SPG loyal members likely to have more heartburn than Marriott loyal members. SPG points appear to be devalued.


----------



## OKW Lover

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Confirmed from last week, Marriot, and SPG rewards program merger to take place in August. Also, coming in early 2019, Ritz, Marriott, and SPG brands will be all available to book on one singular site.
> 
> Note: SPG loyal members likely to have more heartburn than Marriott loyal members. SPG points appear to be devalued.


I have a lot of points in both programs.  Might need to redeem some for a stay at the Swolphin


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jeff Vahle takes over as head of Disney Vacation Club, Adevtures by Disney, and Disney Cruise Line 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...dventures-by-disney-and-disney-vacation-club/


----------



## Delano Fiedler

BigRed98 said:


> The food looks really good especially the grilled octopus and sea bass. I love good seafood. It also looks like a nice place if your not that hungry and just want some small bites and a big selection of wine.


Totally agree with that. I find seafood really romantic to eat


----------



## Lee Matthews

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Looks like new monorail replacements in the works for WDW forthcoming, and Main Street Theater may have suffered chopping block to free up some funds for the upgrade.



I said I was fine for the theatre cancellation, if it’s meant we got new monorails so I hope this is the case


----------



## rteetz

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Looks like new monorail replacements in the works for WDW forthcoming, and Main Street Theater may have suffered chopping block to free up some funds for the upgrade.


We have a thread on this where there is some more info outside of WDWNT.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Minnie Vans expand to Art of Animation

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/walt-disney-worlds-minnie-van-service-expands-to-art-of-animation-resort/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Jeff Vahle takes over as head of DVC, ABC, and DCL
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...dventures-by-disney-and-disney-vacation-club/



Pretty sure you meant “ABD” not “ABC”


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pretty sure you meant “ABD” not “ABC”


Too many dang acronyms!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Stitch MagicBand

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/stitch-make-an-appearance-on-a-new-open-edition-magicband/

New Americana MagicBand

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...icana-mickey-mouse-limited-release-magicband/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Too many dang acronyms!



No worries - I just though gut into was an odd collection: cruiseline and television ?!?!?!?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Stitch MagicBand
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/stitch-make-an-appearance-on-a-new-open-edition-magicband/
> 
> New Americana MagicBand
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...icana-mickey-mouse-limited-release-magicband/


I like the Mickey Americana one!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> No worries - I just though gut into was an odd collection: cruiseline and television ?!?!?!?


Well Disney is merging everything these days


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Lenticular photo at Tower of Terror

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/tower-of-terror-introduces-new-lenticular-photo-experience/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Lenticular photo at Tower of Terror
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/tower-of-terror-introduces-new-lenticular-photo-experience/


So these are like the ones at Memento Mori? We had those done there and they hang in our foyer like actual family portraits. It freaks people out. We love them. We're a weird family.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> So these are like the ones at Memento Mori? We had those done there and they hang in our foyer like actual family portraits. It freaks people out. We love them. We're a weird family.


I’ve always wanted to but then I think I won’t like it when it’s done.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I’ve always wanted to but then I think I won’t like it when it’s done.


It's a cheap and kind of unique souvenir. Try it! They don't turn out too bad.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Art of Animation to get Minnie Van Service - leaving only the All Starts without

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/walt-disney-worlds-minnie-van-service-expands-to-art-of-animation-resort/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Art of Animation to get Minnie Van Service - leaving only the All Starts without
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/walt-disney-worlds-minnie-van-service-expands-to-art-of-animation-resort/


Posted this above but I will say once you have it activated you can use it anywhere. I stayed at BLT in January and got it activated. I could have used it at anytime while at Sports in March.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Posted this above but I will say once you have it activated you can use it anywhere. I stayed at BLT in January and got it activated. I could have used it at anytime while at Sports in March.



sorry about that - I generally try to check, but guess it got mixed within other news posts 

Thanks for the added information, good to know!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


>


Watched the video...

Interesting show. Some aspects I like, but others I don’t. I would be interested to see if there are any changes before it officially debuts. 

I just think some of the conversation wasn’t smooth. I also think some of the things Russell and Dug did wasn’t necessary, as well as, some of the dialogue they had.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sleepy Hallow has breakfast - egg and cheese waffle sandwich, Nutella waffle, etc.



I see a new breakfast at DHS-maybe they are listening.


----------



## skier_pete

Capang said:


> So these are like the ones at Memento Mori? We had those done there and they hang in our foyer like actual family portraits. It freaks people out. We love them. We're a weird family.



Not that weird, we have them too.


----------



## crazy4wdw

FinnsMom7 said:


> Currently tickets show on sale via phone only - is this how they normally handle initial sales?  Considering we may add a September trip looks like I can finally check out MNSSHP - and maybe I'll sneak a December weekend one in before my AP expires



Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party tickets and Very Merry Christmas Party tickets can finally be purchased on the WDW website.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Daily morning EMH and expanded park hours (8am to 10:30pm) for DHS once Toy Story Land Opens:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-to-be-offered/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0412180017A


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Daily morning EMH and expanded park hours (8am to 10:30pm) for DHS once Toy Story Land Opens:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-to-be-offered/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0412180017A


Saw that from a TP email yesterday for our Aug trip -- I love their day tracking feature. 

ETA: for some dates they also added Fri LATE EMH for DHS...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Saw that from a TP email yesterday for our Aug trip -- I love their day tracking feature.



we are staying off site for our August trip (last week of August) so hoping the daily morning EMH are over by then otherwise definitely a negative impact to off site guests (which is fine, just hope to avoid it)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> we are staying off site for our August trip (last week of August) so hoping the daily morning EMH are over by then otherwise definitely a negative impact to off site guests (which is fine, just hope to avoid it)


FYI they also added Fri LATE EMH to DHS for most of August...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Saw that from a TP email yesterday for our Aug trip -- I love their day tracking feature.
> 
> ETA: for some dates they also added Fri LATE EMH for DHS...


Disney was a bit late to announce it. The EMH was added at least a month ago now.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dark Side Half Marathon Weekend merch preview

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ampaign=Feed:+DisneyParks+(Disney+Parks+Blog)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Disney was a bit late to announce it. The EMH was added at least a month ago now.


Added where?  Online publicly or internally?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Added where?  Online publicly or internally?


Online publicly. We’ve been discussing it for sometime in the toy story land thread.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Online publicly. We’ve been discussing it for sometime in the toy story land thread.


Gotcha'.  Haven't been on that thread!  I was expecting the addition of some EMH for DHS in Aug, but would have preferred late hours like they did with AK for Pandora -- except for the WHOLE park, not just the land -- that part was ludicrous IMO.


----------



## 3family

rteetz said:


> Online publicly. We’ve been discussing it for sometime in the toy story land thread.


They initially added it only for July. Yesterday they extended it to August too


----------



## rteetz

3family said:


> They initially added it only for July. Yesterday they extended it to August too


Ok that makes sense.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> FYI they also added Fri LATE EMH to DHS for most of August...



ok, yeah, the story said there would be "one evening a week" with EMH - guess it got booked as Fridays


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Work for Donald’s Dino Bash underway

https://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photos-preparations-underway-for-donalds-dino-bash-in-dinoland/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Work for Donald’s Dino Bash underway
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photos-preparations-underway-for-donalds-dino-bash-in-dinoland/



sorry if this has been posted before but do we know how long this will be going on for?  Also, is it just the dance party or is there opportunity for meet and greets?  Would love to meet Launchpad when we go in August


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> sorry if this has been posted before but do we know how long this will be going on for?  Also, is it just the dance party or is there opportunity for meet and greets?  Would love to meet Launchpad when we go in August


Seems to be more like a dance party with the characters out and about. I don’t think there is a specific end date as of yet either.


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> I’ve always wanted to but then I think I won’t like it when it’s done.



I had my daughter do it (she was 8 at the time) without telling her what exactly she was getting herself into.  When they handed her the 'photo' she was a little bemused at first, but now it's her favorite souvenir, and has pride of place on the wall in the movie/game room.

They do a really good job of lining up the facial features.  It's not a lazy transition like I've seen done at a few other places.  Worth getting, and if you get the right cast member, they put on a decent bit of theater.  Find a convenient niece/nephew, if you really don't want one of your own.


----------



## Frankie Nova

yay


----------



## OKW Lover

Henry Landwirth, founder of Give Kids the World has passed at age 91.  
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/os-henri-landwirth-obit-give-kids-the-world-20180417-story.html


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ESPN+ debuts today for $4.99
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/espn-espn...eaming-service-debuts-today-for-4-99-a-month/



Hadn't realised this had launched. Anyone had time to try it out?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Give Kids the World Founder Henri Landwirth Sadly Passes Away at the Age of 91


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Vivoli il Gelato Introduces a Millenial Pink Specialty Shake


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Enter Pixar Pier Getaway Sweepstakes for a Chance to Win a Disneyland Resort Vacation


----------



## rteetz

*News*

FIRST LOOK: Full Menu and Prices for Terralina Crafted Italian at Disney Springs


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Daily morning EMH and expanded park hours (8am to 10:30pm) for DHS once Toy Story Land Opens:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-to-be-offered/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0412180017A



(Said in his best Kirk-ian voice) Ah...but...for...how...long.

Edit: Nevermind - I looked it up...looks like currently the last day is Saturday August 25th, the day after we arrive. Looks like @TheMaxRebo should be happy though based on recent post.


----------



## umichigan10

Lee Matthews said:


> Hadn't realised this had launched. Anyone had time to try it out?


I haven’t but I’m tempted to subscribe simply because they have all the 30 for 30s


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> (Said in his best Kirk-ian voice) Ah...but...for...how...long.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind - I looked it up...looks like currently the last day is Saturday August 25th, the day after we arrive. Looks like @TheMaxRebo should be happy though based on recent post.



yeah, i actually did the same thing (I think I posted about it in the dedicated Toy Story Thread, hard to keep straight sometimes) - so works out well for me as I don't have to worry about the park already being full when we can get in due to staying off site


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

OKW Lover said:


> Henry Landwirth, founder of Give Kids the World has passed at age 91.
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/os-henri-landwirth-obit-give-kids-the-world-20180417-story.html





rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Give Kids the World Founder Henri Landwirth Sadly Passes Away at the Age of 91



What a legacy!


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News*

New Starbucks You Are Here Mug: Disneyland Adventureland.

This adds to the "land" series to Disneyland's previous Fantasyland mug from last year. Also, be on the lookout for a new one from DCA. Last year's DCA land themed mug was Paradise Pier.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stacey Adams leaves CBS for ABC as VP of Current Programming

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ns-abc-cbs/amp/#click=https://t.co/HEYnw3TBM4


----------



## MissGina5

do we know if any of the AK celebration will still be occurring in june? probably not correct?


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> do we know if any of the AK celebration will still be occurring in june? probably not correct?


The dinoland dance party should be but the rest probably not.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Test Track to close early on April 19th

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/04/test-track-to-close-early-at-epcot-on.html?m=1


----------



## FoxC63

@rteetz  have you heard anything about Magic Kingdom's Big Thunder Mountain Railroad going into refurbishment during MNSSHP?  Using the link provided, under "*Attractions Open During the Event*" it's not listed.

WDW Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...ry-halloween-party/#/drawer=drawerAttractions

Thank you!


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

FoxC63 said:


> @rteetz  have you heard anything about Magic Kingdom's Big Thunder Mountain Railroad going into refurbishment during MNSSHP?  Using the link provided, under "*Attractions Open During the Event*" it's not listed.
> 
> WDW Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...ry-halloween-party/#/drawer=drawerAttractions
> 
> Thank you!



It was just closed for refurbishment when we were there a year and a half ago.


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> @rteetz  have you heard anything about Magic Kingdom's Big Thunder Mountain Railroad going into refurbishment during MNSSHP?  Using the link provided, under "*Attractions Open During the Event*" it's not listed.
> 
> WDW Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...ry-halloween-party/#/drawer=drawerAttractions
> 
> Thank you!


Have not. However every year it seems there is an attraction not listed at first and then it ends up being added later.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

FoxC63 said:


> @rteetz  have you heard anything about Magic Kingdom's Big Thunder Mountain Railroad going into refurbishment during MNSSHP?  Using the link provided, under "*Attractions Open During the Event*" it's not listed.
> 
> WDW Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...ry-halloween-party/#/drawer=drawerAttractions
> 
> Thank you!


Didn't we have something similar last year, but last year it was Seven Dwarfs Mine Train? I would wait a couple days, because it could have just been a mistake.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Didn't we have something similar last year, but last year it was Seven Dwarfs Mine Train? I would wait a couple days, because it could have just been a mistake.


Yep.


----------



## FoxC63

I do remember every year in late October BTMR was closed and Splash was open.  In 2017 BTMR was open and Splash was closed.  It's been a while since BTMR has been refurbished as seen here:
*
Splash Mountain*
August 28th through November 16th, *2017*
January 8th through February 1st,* 2018*

*Big Thunder Mountain Railroad*
April 4th through to July 15th, *2016*
August 8th through November 18th, *2016*


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> I do remember every year in late October BTMR was closed and Splash was open.  In 2017 BTMR was open and Splash was closed.  It's been a while since BTMR has been refurbished as seen here:
> *
> Splash Mountain*
> August 28th through November 16th, *2017*
> January 8th through February 1st,* 2018*
> 
> *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad*
> April 4th through to July 15th, *2016*
> August 8th through November 18th, *2016*


It’s possible but I haven’t seen anything announced yet.


----------



## rteetz

*Happy Birthday to former Disney CEO and Walt’s son in law Ron Miller who turned 85 today!*


----------



## MissGina5

FoxC63 said:


> @rteetz  have you heard anything about Magic Kingdom's Big Thunder Mountain Railroad going into refurbishment during MNSSHP?  Using the link provided, under "*Attractions Open During the Event*" it's not listed.
> 
> WDW Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...ry-halloween-party/#/drawer=drawerAttractions
> 
> Thank you!


this was definitely something that happened last year I had to be sure I wasnt on the 2017 thread lol


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
If you like Disney, and if you like TOMS (shoes)... you're finally in luck...


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Starbucks to close all company-owned stores on May 29 for racial bias training.

I know this more than likely includes locations at Disney Springs (Orlando) and Downtown Disney (Anaheim), but would this include locations within the parks? May 29 is our only day at DHS, and wanted to grab a You Are Here Mug...


----------



## rteetz

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Starbucks to close all company-owned stores on May 29 for racial bias training.
> 
> I know this more than likely includes locations at Disney Springs (Orlando) and Downtown Disney (Anaheim), but would this include locations within the parks? May 29 is our only day at DHS, and wanted to grab a You Are Here Mug...


I am not sure. I know those locations are operated by Disney not Starbucks. The Disney Springs locations are operated by Starbucks though.


----------



## andyw715

So today starts the window for TSL FP+???


----------



## jknezek

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Starbucks to close all company-owned stores on May 29 for racial bias training.
> 
> I know this more than likely includes locations at Disney Springs (Orlando) and Downtown Disney (Anaheim), but would this include locations within the parks? May 29 is our only day at DHS, and wanted to grab a You Are Here Mug...



Go in the a.m. and you won't have a problem. Only closing in the afternoon.


----------



## rteetz

andyw715 said:


> So today starts the window for TSL FP+???


It started yesterday for those with vacations 60+14.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> It started yesterday for those with vacations 60+14.



And better plan on getting to Toy Story FP late in the trip. Thinking we'll see the same problem as with Avatar rides. FP will run out for Alien Spinner and SDD well before 60 days. Planning DHS FP on days 8 and 9 of our August trip just to be sure.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> And better plan on getting to Toy Story FP late in the trip. Thinking we'll see the same problem as with Avatar rides. FP will run out for Alien Spinner and SDD well before 60 days. Planning DHS FP on days 8 and 9 of our August trip just to be sure.



Making me have flashbacks to the lead up to Pandora opening and the big debate about which ride to prioritize for FP - with the thinking that the entire family can ride the river journey while not everyone can/will want to ride FoP so could that be a higher demand FP?   Yeah, no, I think that showed that best to get FP for the better attraction


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate 20th Anniversary of Disney’s Animal Kingdom with ‘I Was There’ Collection on April 22


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Celebrate 20th Anniversary of Disney’s Animal Kingdom with ‘I Was There’ Collection on April 22


I am a sucker for AK so give me it all! Lol...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   All You Need to Know About the 2018 Star Wars Half Marathon Weekend


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Merchandise Events Scheduled to Take Place at Epcot Throughout April


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Celebrate 20th Anniversary of Disney’s Animal Kingdom with ‘I Was There’ Collection on April 22



"With colors inspired by a moss-covered wall from Pandora – The World of Avatar, a new interactive banshee" ... so now these "walls" are impacting merchandise?

Guess at least it is a Millennial Pink banshee


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look: Fast and Furious Supercharged at Universal Studios Florida


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> "With colors inspired by a moss-covered wall from Pandora – The World of Avatar, a new interactive banshee" ... so now these "walls" are impacting merchandise?
> 
> Guess at least it is a Millennial Pink banshee


If I didn't already have a banshee I would be getting that one....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dreamworks Theater at Universal Studios Hollywood opens June 15th

https://www.universalstudioshollywood.com/things-to-do/rides-and-attractions/dreamworks-theatre/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Vote Disney’s Animal Kingdom for USA Today’s 2018 Best Wildlife Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Coco Jarrita Mug Released for Pixar Fest


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris Will Celebrate May The 4th With A Star Wars Filled Day


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
RUMOR: Walt Disney World Bus Wait Times Coming to My Disney Experience App


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Millennial Pink Piñata and Ganache Square at The Ganachery in Disney Springs


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> RUMOR: Walt Disney World Bus Wait Times Coming to My Disney Experience App



If they can make this work properly it would be awesome.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> If they can make this work properly it would be awesome.


That's just it. This feature has been rumored for well over a year now but I don't think they have found it to be accurate so thats why it hasn't rolled out.


----------



## umichigan10

jknezek said:


> If they can make this work properly it would be awesome.





rteetz said:


> That's just it. This feature has been rumored for well over a year now but I don't think they have found it to be accurate so thats why it hasn't rolled out.



No timer is ever going to be spot on. The boards at the bus stops are pretty good, but can be spotty at times as well. Would rather have the mobile option as a rough estimate one way or another


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
They are working on repainting the ground in Pandora

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photos-pandora-the-world-of-avatar-ground-repainting-underway/

Good job to them on this. They could have just let it keep wearing down but they are fixing it.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> That's just it. This feature has been rumored for well over a year now but I don't think they have found it to be accurate so thats why it hasn't rolled out.



I'm not actually sure how you make it accurate. Just this morning I was using Waze, as usual, to give me my best route to work. It told me 22 minutes. I made a turn, started on the recommended route, got 5 minutes down the road and then it changed to 45 minutes and steadily climbed to an hour as I waited for an accident that happened probably right around the time I selected my route to clear. These apps can't predict the future. Most of what causes the failure to appear on time is because something changes that can't be predicted. Once it happens, it starts to register, but there is no way of knowing that the first car slowed by an accident is going to translate to an hour delay for a car that comes through 15 minutes later.

Same with the Disney buses. Now if a bus is within a mile of the terminal, I could see projecting a 5 minute or less time. But a bus leaving EPCOT to go to AKL, if it's the next bus to arrive at AKL, there is no point in the app saying 25 minutes. Because over that 25 minutes, an hour's worth of bad things, or more, can happen. If I was Disney, I'd use a binary display. 5 minutes or less if the bus is within a certain range of the terminal, or 20 minutes or more if it's not in that range. Not horribly accurate, but mildly helpful in that you can expect a bus soon enough to wait, or not soon enough to line up in the sun. Just that much guidance would probably be acceptable and accurate.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> I'm not actually sure how you make it accurate. Just this morning I was using Waze, as usual, to give me my best route to work. It told me 22 minutes. I made a turn, started on the recommended route, got 5 minutes down the road and then it changed to 45 minutes and steadily climbed to an hour as I waited for an accident that happened probably right around the time I selected my route to clear. These apps can't predict the future. Most of what causes the failure to appear on time is because something changes that can't be predicted. Once it happens, it starts to register, but there is no way of knowing that the first car slowed by an accident is going to translate to an hour delay for a car that comes through 15 minutes later.
> 
> Same with the Disney buses. Now if a bus is within a mile of the terminal, I could see projecting a 5 minute or less time. But a bus leaving EPCOT to go to AKL, if it's the next bus to arrive at AKL, there is no point in the app saying 25 minutes. Because over that 25 minutes, an hour's worth of bad things, or more, can happen. If I was Disney, I'd use a binary display. 5 minutes or less if the bus is within a certain range of the terminal, or 20 minutes or more if it's not in that range. Not horribly accurate, but mildly helpful in that you can expect a bus soon enough to wait, or not soon enough to line up in the sun. Just that much guidance would probably be acceptable and accurate.


Very true. I think maybe they have found it less accurate in updating itself compared to the screens at the bus stops. I just know it has been in the works for a while but has had its issues.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> RUMOR: Walt Disney World Bus Wait Times Coming to My Disney Experience App



IF they are accurate (a big "if", I know) that could be really useful - especially when at Disney Springs to know when a useful bus is coming (or not)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I'm not actually sure how you make it accurate. Just this morning I was using Waze, as usual, to give me my best route to work. It told me 22 minutes. I made a turn, started on the recommended route, got 5 minutes down the road and then it changed to 45 minutes and steadily climbed to an hour as I waited for an accident that happened probably right around the time I selected my route to clear. These apps can't predict the future. Most of what causes the failure to appear on time is because something changes that can't be predicted. Once it happens, it starts to register, but there is no way of knowing that the first car slowed by an accident is going to translate to an hour delay for a car that comes through 15 minutes later.
> 
> Same with the Disney buses. Now if a bus is within a mile of the terminal, I could see projecting a 5 minute or less time. But a bus leaving EPCOT to go to AKL, if it's the next bus to arrive at AKL, there is no point in the app saying 25 minutes. Because over that 25 minutes, an hour's worth of bad things, or more, can happen. If I was Disney, I'd use a binary display. 5 minutes or less if the bus is within a certain range of the terminal, or 20 minutes or more if it's not in that range. Not horribly accurate, but mildly helpful in that you can expect a bus soon enough to wait, or not soon enough to line up in the sun. Just that much guidance would probably be acceptable and accurate.



Obviously things can come up that impact it - and I wouldn't expect it to be 100% accurate - but for places with longer waits (like Disney Springs) it can be helpful to give you an idea of at least, did I just miss a bus and now it is already at like 45mins or does it look like one is soon?

Even with the boards I have heard of buses just disappearing from the list, etc. - but even something 90% of the way there would be nice


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> IF they are accurate (a big "if", I know) that could be really useful - especially when at Disney Springs to know when a useful bus is coming (or not)


Disney Springs is the worst bus stop of them all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Disney Springs is the worst bus stop of them all.



Fully agree - and sometimes you can take a couple of different buses (like the AoA or Pop if you are staying at one of those, or any of the MK monorail resorts if just trying to get back to MK, or something like that) - so knowing which of a few options is coming first would be helpful


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> That's just it. This feature has been rumored for well over a year now but I don't think they have found it to be accurate so thats why it hasn't rolled out.



The boards were pretty accurate during our trip last week.  If they could just tie the app into whatever fuels the boards I'd be happy.  We usually have early breakfast reservations in the parks and like to get on the first or second bus out.  On multiple occasions we were approaching the bus stops at Pop and saw our bus sitting there waiting for us.  We usually increased our speed a bit to make sure it didn't leave without us. 

It would have been slightly less stressful if we could look at our phones while we were getting ready to get an idea of when the next bus was coming.  We could either speed up getting ready if the bus is going to arrive in the next 5 minutes, or relax if we have a full 20 minutes to get to the bus stop.

EDIT:  It would be awesome to ask for a push notification 10 minutes before a desired bus arrives.  Wishful thinking though.


----------



## Disneymom1126

FoxC63 said:


> @rteetz  have you heard anything about Magic Kingdom's Big Thunder Mountain Railroad going into refurbishment during MNSSHP?  Using the link provided, under "*Attractions Open During the Event*" it's not listed.
> 
> WDW Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...ry-halloween-party/#/drawer=drawerAttractions
> 
> Thank you!





rteetz said:


> Have not. However every year it seems there is an attraction not listed at first and then it ends up being added later.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Didn't we have something similar last year, but last year it was Seven Dwarfs Mine Train? I would wait a couple days, because it could have just been a mistake.



Yes, this happened last year. Everyone on the MNSSHP thread was upset over it and many people emailed/called Disney (I believe last year they left off Seven Dwarfs Mine Train and Thunder Mountain...and maybe Splash was down for refurb). They said it was an error on the site and added it within a couple of days.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> RUMOR: Walt Disney World Bus Wait Times Coming to My Disney Experience App



Best line from the article: "Unfortunately, it doesn’t appear that this will make the busses actually come when they’re scheduled."

Overall, I really like this in that it can tell you if you are trying to get down to the bus in the morning how much time you have...IF it was actually remotely accurate, which in my experience the times seem to change constantly. What would be even better is if they included the buses back to the resorts.


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> RUMOR: Walt Disney World Bus Wait Times Coming to My Disney Experience App



On my recent trip to Disneyland Resort, I took Super Shuttle from LAX to my hotel in Anaheim.  What I found useful was seeing the actual location of the vehicle and watching its progress to the pick up locations. I also could tell the estimated time for arrival.

I doubt that this could be added to the MDE app since there would be many vehicles listed and trying to sort through the correct ones would be challenging.  But if they could allow you to filter based on resort and/or theme park, then I could see where this could be useful.


----------



## skier_pete

wnwardii said:


> On my recent trip to Disneyland Resort, I took Super Shuttle from LAX to my hotel in Anaheim.  What I found useful was seeing the actual location of the vehicle and watching its progress to the pick up locations. I also could tell the estimated time for arrival.
> 
> I doubt that this could be added to the MDE app since there would be many vehicles listed and trying to sort through the correct ones would be challenging.  But if they could allow you to filter based on resort and/or theme park, then I could see where this could be useful.



What's odd is in using the Lyft App on site - you could do the exact same thing - track your vehicles location. Both when getting a Minnie Van and with a regular lyft driver. Why can't they do the same thing with the buses - this is what I don't understand? They should be tracking every bus via GPS. Once a bus is assigned for pick-up at a resort or park, it gets flagged in the system. You can then go on and select "From CBR" "To MK" and then it would show your bus.  Doesn't seem to me like the system works well enough to do this...but we'll see.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> What's odd is in using the Lyft App on site - you could do the exact same thing - track your vehicles location. Both when getting a Minnie Van and with a regular lyft driver. Why can't they do the same thing with the buses - this is what I don't understand? They should be tracking every bus via GPS. Once a bus is assigned for pick-up at a resort or park, it gets flagged in the system. You can then go on and select "From CBR" "To MK" and then it would show your bus.  Doesn't seem to me like the system works well enough to do this...but we'll see.



Because the people who designed the Lyft app were programmers starting with a singular goal in mind and the people in Disney IT spend all their time applying bandaids and patches to an assortment of software that has been integrated into what passes for a modern app but has the underpinnings of a variety of legacy systems and languages stretching back 40 years...


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

*NEWS*

Disney Play App coming to both coasts. Anyone have any idea what this is all about?

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rt-this-summer/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0412180029A


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Play App coming to both coasts. Anyone have any idea what this is all about?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rt-this-summer/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0412180029A


It looks like an interactive experience. They finally listened to me! (hopefully)


----------



## Roxyfire

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Play App coming to both coasts. Anyone have any idea what this is all about?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rt-this-summer/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0412180029A



Based on the description alone, probably some geo-location based mobile games. Maybe with an AR component?


----------



## dclpluto

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> RUMOR: Walt Disney World Bus Wait Times Coming to My Disney Experience App



I started a thread in the transportation board back in September. I just bumped it up. I wasn’t saying it was coming I asked why doesn’t disney have the times on your tv. I had more people not liking the idea if it was on the tv or the app. Oh well they don’t have to use it.


----------



## Moliphino

wnwardii said:


> On my recent trip to Disneyland Resort, I took Super Shuttle from LAX to my hotel in Anaheim.  What I found useful was seeing the actual location of the vehicle and watching its progress to the pick up locations. I also could tell the estimated time for arrival.
> 
> I doubt that this could be added to the MDE app since there would be many vehicles listed and trying to sort through the correct ones would be challenging.  But if they could allow you to filter based on resort and/or theme park, then I could see where this could be useful.



My college bus system had this back in 2005 - you could open a map and see where every bus on campus was. It's a much smaller system than Disney, but something similar should be possible.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> It looks like an interactive experience. They finally listened to me! (hopefully)


This is the type of thing they talked about when they first introduced MDE — usage around the parks in interactive ways. They’re just finally getting to it!


----------



## wareagle57

Just returned from a short trip to The World last weekend and I'm finally caught up on this thread. I thought there was like a 1% chance the UP! Bird Show might soft open while we were there, and it looks like we missed it by one day.

I already posted a trip report, but wanted to share with those in this thread since you are the people I interact with daily. I got engaged Friday night during the Ferrytale Fireworks Cruise. You can see pictures and read the trip report in my signature below if you like.

I have to say, for all the complaining we do on here about prices and things Disney is cutting out, they still find ways to surprise me and show me why we continue to go back again and again. They went above and beyond to make the experience more than I could have hoped it would be.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> Based on the description alone, probably some geo-location based mobile games. Maybe with an AR component?



yeah, the part that jumps out at me is "With the touch of a button, wait time turns into play time with family and friends at certain locations." - so seems like something you can do to pass the time while in line for rides ... so maybe it points out hidden mickeys or things to find int he queue or trivia about the ride - but maybe some simple AR stuff too that brings elements of the queue to life or something


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This is the type of thing they talked about when they first introduced MDE — usage around the parks in interactive ways. They’re just finally getting to it!


I think they have tried previously (things like small world screens) and learned ways how to do this right. 

For a class last year I wrote a 20 page paper (yes I am crazy) on the applications of phones/apps in theme parks specifically something like My Disney Experience. Obviously this is the first announcement of this new thing but if it is what it sounds like it is exactly what I wanted in my paper. If I am waiting in a queue instead of scrolling through Facebook or playing Heads Up I should be looking at the details and experiencing what the imagineers gave us. People are way too wrapped up in their devices these days myself included. Putting the experience and technology together helps enhance the entire thing. I could be searching for a specific detail in a queue or within a land and when I find that it unlocks something else or causes an effect to go off, etc. The opportunities for this are endless and our technology/smart phones aren't going away anytime soon.


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, the part that jumps out at me is "With the touch of a button, wait time turns into play time with family and friends at certain locations." - so seems like something you can do to pass the time while in line for rides ... so maybe it points out hidden mickeys or things to find int he queue or trivia about the ride - but maybe some simple AR stuff too that brings elements of the queue to life or something



Yeah I took the play time as something that could be a game but it could be as simple as that as well. With how trendy AR is right now, I figured maybe they would try to make something happen with that. Just speculating of course!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> Just returned from a short trip to The World last weekend and I'm finally caught up on this thread. I thought there was like a 1% chance the UP! Bird Show might soft open while we were there, and it looks like we missed it by one day.
> 
> I already posted a trip report, but wanted to share with those in this thread since you are the people I interact with daily. I got engaged Friday night during the Ferrytale Fireworks Cruise. You can see pictures and read the trip report in my signature below if you like.
> 
> I have to say, for all the complaining we do on here about prices and things Disney is cutting out, they still find ways to surprise me and show me why we continue to go back again and again. They went above and beyond to make the experience more than I could have hoped it would be.



Thanks for sharing and congratulations!   I totally get what you are saying about the things we complain about and the prices and the crowds and everything - but when you are there, always a few things happen that hit you and you think "this is why we go through all the efforts and pay the money we do, etc." .... as a parent it usually involves the look on my kids faces during something unexpected


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah I took the play time as something that could be a game but it could be as simple as that as well. With how trendy AR is right now, I figured maybe they would try to make something happen with that. Just speculating of course!



I thought some sort of game as well... first thing I thought of was all the people that play "heads up" while in line - so something like that to help people pass time


----------



## BigRed98

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Play App coming to both coasts. Anyone have any idea what this is all about?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rt-this-summer/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0412180029A



I'm thinking some of the Pokémon Go AR technology will be used here. The article doesn't give to much info but I'm excited to try it out and see exactly what it is.


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> I have to say, for all the complaining we do on here about prices and things Disney is cutting out, they still find ways to surprise me and show me why we continue to go back again and again. They went above and beyond to make the experience more than I could have hoped it would be.



In the end, they still produce a wonderful vacation. I can't speak for everyone, but I probably appear to complain on here more than my actual level of complaining. Most of the things I complain about (the hard ticket events that are so overpriced) I just avoid, so they don't affect my actual vacation. 



BigRed98 said:


> I'm thinking some of the Pokémon Go AR technology will be used here. The article doesn't give to much info but I'm excited to try it out and see exactly what it is.



I was thinking something like this too. Imagine something like Pokemon Go that would gets kid (and some adults) more interested in just wandering around the park than in actually riding the rides. (World Showcase adventure is similar, but with a greater on-line component.)


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> I think they have tried previously (things like small world screens) and learned ways how to do this right.
> 
> For a class last year I wrote a 20 page paper (yes I am crazy) on the applications of phones/apps in theme parks specifically something like My Disney Experience. Obviously this is the first announcement of this new thing but if it is what it sounds like it is exactly what I wanted in my paper. If I am waiting in a queue instead of scrolling through Facebook or playing Heads Up I should be looking at the details and experiencing what the imagineers gave us. People are way too wrapped up in their devices these days myself included. Putting the experience and technology together helps enhance the entire thing. I could be searching for a specific detail in a queue or within a land and when I find that it unlocks something else or causes an effect to go off, etc. The opportunities for this are endless and our technology/smart phones aren't going away anytime soon.



Nah that's not crazy at all. A friend (who now works at an AR tech company) wrote his graduate thesis on World of Warcraft and digital media many years ago. It makes sense considering that's mixing something you're passionate about with real world application.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Maleficent' Sequel Adds Ed Skrein as Villain


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

wareagle57 said:


> Just returned from a short trip to The World last weekend and I'm finally caught up on this thread. I thought there was like a 1% chance the UP! Bird Show might soft open while we were there, and it looks like we missed it by one day.
> 
> I already posted a trip report, but wanted to share with those in this thread since you are the people I interact with daily. I got engaged Friday night during the Ferrytale Fireworks Cruise. You can see pictures and read the trip report in my signature below if you like.
> 
> I have to say, for all the complaining we do on here about prices and things Disney is cutting out, they still find ways to surprise me and show me why we continue to go back again and again. They went above and beyond to make the experience more than I could have hoped it would be.




 CONGRATULATIONS!!  I wish you a wonderful happily ever after!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I think they have tried previously (things like small world screens) and learned ways how to do this right.
> 
> For a class last year I wrote a 20 page paper (yes I am crazy) on the applications of phones/apps in theme parks specifically something like My Disney Experience. Obviously this is the first announcement of this new thing but if it is what it sounds like it is exactly what I wanted in my paper. If I am waiting in a queue instead of scrolling through Facebook or playing Heads Up I should be looking at the details and experiencing what the imagineers gave us. People are way too wrapped up in their devices these days myself included. Putting the experience and technology together helps enhance the entire thing. I could be searching for a specific detail in a queue or within a land and when I find that it unlocks something else or causes an effect to go off, etc. The opportunities for this are endless and our technology/smart phones aren't going away anytime soon.


I can’t call you crazy! In business school years ago I did a semester-long paper on the Parks & Resorts SBU; part included strategic recommendations -- what they should and should not pursue. It was fun to see some of the things I recommended come to pass (especially wide expansion of DVC, DCL, and overlapping DCL and ABD offerings -- my prof disagreed with DVC expansion but I left it in there ). I also thought they should harness opportunities for individualized marketing to more closely resemble what casinos do — they’re still barely scratching the surface it seems. Also wanted to see massive website improvements and an enhanced ability to plan your trips online and on devices — they did some of that, but not enough IMO.


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> In the end, they still produce a wonderful vacation. I can't speak for everyone, but I probably appear to complain on here more than my actual level of complaining. Most of the things I complain about (the hard ticket events that are so overpriced) I just avoid, so they don't affect my actual vacation.



I think for the most part we complain because we know we are already in a community of people that understand all of the positives of a Disney vacation. I never complain when talking to people in real life, and talk it up every chance I get. I feel like in a way, we see ourselves as a small voice, trying to hold Disney accountable so they can continue to provide the product we've come to expect for years to come.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can’t call you crazy! In business school years ago I did a semester-long paper on the Parks & Resorts SBU; part included strategic recommendations -- what they should and should not pursue. It was fun to see some of the things I recommended come to pass (especially wide expansion of DVC, DCL, and overlapping DCL and ABD offerings). I also thought they should harness opportunities for individualized marketing to more closely resemble what casinos do — they’re still barely scratching the surface it seems. Also wanted to see massive website improvements and and enhanced ability to plan your trips online and on devices — they did some of that, but not enough IMO.


Nice! 

My concept was to include the features in the existing app. Not sure if that could have been done or not but I am interested to see where they take this. Originally when I thought of it I thought phones should be less in the parks and people should enjoy the experience without technology but then when you look at it they should embrace it in a way that enhances the experience. Rather than doing outside things like social media and Heads Up have a scavenger hunt in the queue, use AR, etc. This helps both the tech aspect and so people experience what incredible things the imagineers created for us.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Nice!
> 
> My concept was to include the features in the existing app. Not sure if that could have been done or not but I am interested to see where they take this. Originally when I thought of it I thought phones should be less in the parks and people should enjoy the experience without technology but then when you look at it they should *embrace it in a way that enhances the experience*. Rather than doing outside things like social media and Heads Up have a scavenger hunt in the queue, use AR, etc. This helps both the tech aspect and so people experience what incredible things the imagineers created for us.


I love *this* idea -- and I also think it is more realistic today than expecting people to put the devices away -- especially when they are so useful during WDW trips these days.  

I would absolutely use what you've described -- I hope Disney's offering is close!    If not, you just need to go work with them and fix it -- easy peasy.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> If not, you just need to go work with them and fix it -- easy peasy.


I don't work for free


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
Primeval Whirl and Triceratop Spin opened in 2002

Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln arrives at the New York Worlds Fair in 1964

The Disney Channel debuts in 1983

Disney’s first stage show arrives on Broadway - Beauty and the Beast: A New Musical in 1994


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dress Shop now open in Downtown Disney

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo0412180418180014C


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Eight Ways To Celebrate During Disney’s Animal Kingdom’s 20th Anniversary Party for the Planet Celebration


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wildlife Wednesday: Let’s Party for the Planet!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Projection Cones Installed at Millennium Falcon Attraction in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO: First Look at Pixar Characters Appearing on Mickey’s Fun Wheel Gondolas


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Jungle Cruise Film Adds Edgar Ramirez to its Cast


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animal Kingdom Cast Magicband 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...lusive-animal-kingdom-20th-anniversary-party/


----------



## Harry Wallace

*NEWS/RUMOR*
Mickey Views is reporting a LATE 2019 opening for the Disney Skyliner – a supposed insider gave him the info. I'm skeptical but he has a point with the elaborate stations.


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> Mickey Views is reporting a LATE 2019 opening for the Disney Skyliner – a supposed insider gave him the info. I'm skeptical but he has a point with the elaborate stations.


Personally not a fan of Mickey Views. Latest info I had was Spring/Summer 2019. I would imagine it would be ready to go sometime prior to Star Wars. They are moving pretty well on this system.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New aerial images of Disneyland's Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photo...nning-of-millennium-falcon-prop-construction/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Personally not a fan of Mickey Views. Latest info I had was Spring/Summer 2019. I would imagine it would be ready to go sometime prior to Star Wars. They are moving pretty well on this system.



I believe Martin a few days ago said the Skyliner is expected to open in 12-15 months.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I believe Martin a few days ago said the Skyliner is expected to open in 12-15 months.


Which is not late 2019


----------



## 3family

Some of you may wish to know that Disney’s free dining for 2019 for Irish and UK customers launched at midnight our time

Here’s the details 

*Moderate, Deluxe resort*
Book by 6 Nov 2018, for arrivals from 1 Jan – 07 April and 26 Apr - 30 Nov 2019, and everyone in the party dines for FREE for the entire stay.
Disney Moderate Resort guests receive Disney Quick Service Dining Plan.
Disney Deluxe Resort & Deluxe Villa Resort guests receive Disney Dining Plan.

*Disney Deluxe Villa Resort*
Book by 6 Nov 2018, for arrivals from 1 Jan – 07 April and 26 Apr – 16 Sept 2019

*Disney Value resort*
Book by 6 Nov 2018, for arrivals 1 Jan – 07 April and 26 Apr – 30 Nov 2019, and you will enjoy free breakfast, for every day of your stay.

*Participating Disney Value Resorts*

Disney's All-Star Resorts, Disney's Pop Century and Disney’s Art of Animation (excluding Little Mermaid rooms)

*Participating Disney Moderate Resorts*

Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort, Disney's Coronado Springs Resort (excluding Suites), Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground and Disney's Port Orleans Resorts

*Participating Disney Deluxe Resorts*

Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge, Disney's Beach Club Resort, Disney's Boardwalk Inn, Disney's Contemporary Resort, Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort, Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, Disney's Polynesian Resort, Disney's Wilderness Lodge and Disney's Yacht Club

*Participating Disney Deluxe Villa Resorts*

Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas, Disney's Beach Club Villas, Disney's Boardwalk Villas, Disney's Old Key West Resort, Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa and the Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge. Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (excluding the Bungalows) Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Which is not late 2019



And they would want to open the skyliner before Star Wars Galaxy Edge so they can fix all the initial problems.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disney’s Animal Kingdom 04/18/2018 (20th Anniversary Prep, Pandora’s Glow Returns, Dino-Bash Construction, Etc.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UPDATE: PHOTO: First Look at Pixar Characters Appearing on Mickey’s Fun Wheel Gondolas


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

 PHOTOS: Massive Underwater Structure Takes Shape at Universal Studios


----------



## Gusey

*News:*
Disneyland Paris marathon weekend will see Thanos in the 5k, Disney Evil Sidekicks in the 10k and major Disney villains for the half marathon, I wish I could go 
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rd-annual-disneyland-paris-magic-run-weekend/


----------



## dlavender

3family said:


> Some of you may wish to know that Disney’s free dining for 2019 for Irish and UK customers launched at midnight our time
> 
> Here’s the details
> 
> *Moderate, Deluxe resort*
> Book by 6 Nov 2018, for arrivals from 1 Jan – 07 April and 26 Apr - 30 Nov 2019, and everyone in the party dines for FREE for the entire stay.
> Disney Moderate Resort guests receive Disney Quick Service Dining Plan.
> Disney Deluxe Resort & Deluxe Villa Resort guests receive Disney Dining Plan.
> 
> *Disney Deluxe Villa Resort*
> Book by 6 Nov 2018, for arrivals from 1 Jan – 07 April and 26 Apr – 16 Sept 2019
> 
> *Disney Value resort*
> Book by 6 Nov 2018, for arrivals 1 Jan – 07 April and 26 Apr – 30 Nov 2019, and you will enjoy free breakfast, for every day of your stay.
> 
> *Participating Disney Value Resorts*
> 
> Disney's All-Star Resorts, Disney's Pop Century and Disney’s Art of Animation (excluding Little Mermaid rooms)
> 
> *Participating Disney Moderate Resorts*
> 
> Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort, Disney's Coronado Springs Resort (excluding Suites), Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground and Disney's Port Orleans Resorts
> 
> *Participating Disney Deluxe Resorts*
> 
> Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge, Disney's Beach Club Resort, Disney's Boardwalk Inn, Disney's Contemporary Resort, Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort, Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, Disney's Polynesian Resort, Disney's Wilderness Lodge and Disney's Yacht Club
> 
> *Participating Disney Deluxe Villa Resorts*
> 
> Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas, Disney's Beach Club Villas, Disney's Boardwalk Villas, Disney's Old Key West Resort, Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa and the Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge. Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows (excluding the Bungalows) Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary



Is this the same as last year?  

Values get free breakfast and that's it?


----------



## 3family

dlavender said:


> Is this the same as last year?
> 
> Values get free breakfast and that's it?


Yeah. They call it breakfast but it’s one Quick Service credit per person, per night

No resort mug either with values. 

The only change from 2018 is the early end to the scheme for deluxe villas. Previously they had the same time as the rest

As ever, it’s important to note that US free dining plans will differ


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Earth Day Eats at Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

DS Update: Third Garage Progress


----------



## rteetz

*News*

CONFIRMED: Bus Wait Times Coming to the My Disney Experience App for Walt Disney World Resort Guests


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Renovated Magic Kingdom Speedway Gas Station Now Open with Speedy Cafe


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Limited Release Walt Disney World YesterEars Tees and MagicBand


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Biometric Facial Recognition Technology Coming to Orlando International Airport


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Millennial Pink Embroidery Thread Now Available for Mickey Mouse Ear Hats


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animal Kingdom 20th decor has arrived 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photo...niversary-decorations-and-photo-op-installed/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animal Kingdom 20th decor has arrived
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photo...niversary-decorations-and-photo-op-installed/



That photo op is pretty awesome!


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> CONFIRMED: Bus Wait Times Coming to the My Disney Experience App for Walt Disney World Resort Guests


I don't know that I've ever been this excited about an app update! Now let's just hope it works as well as we hope!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> CONFIRMED: Bus Wait Times Coming to the My Disney Experience App for Walt Disney World Resort Guests



I love that this also tells you when your estimated arrival time is!! Subject to accuracy, sure, but super cool!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Overnight parking fees are being waived for UK guests through 2019

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/overn...aived-for-united-kingdom-guests-through-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Overnight rehearsals happening at Hollywood Studios later this month

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/04/overnight-entertainment-rehearsal-to.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld has new Just for Kids weekends 

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/04/seaworld-orlando-introduces-new-just.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Magic Kingdom operating hours change for April 21st

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/04/magic-kingdoms-operating-hours-to-be.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Up themed press pennies for Animal Kingdom 20

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/up-ch...ny-designs/amp/#click=https://t.co/cvHBHn4LXn


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pop up Mickeys of Glendale shop coming to the Contemporary June 9th

https://d23.com/d23-event/mickeys-of-glendale-florida/?share_token=2a8240d0be


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Limited Release Walt Disney World YesterEars Tees and MagicBand



Well, I think I'm finally going to have to buy a non-generic Magic Band. That Figment and Mickey Mouse one is calling my name. Might get the shirt too.


----------



## Buckeye218

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Overnight parking fees are being waived for UK guests through 2019
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/overn...aived-for-united-kingdom-guests-through-2019/



Time to start working on my British accent before we check in....

"Ah, top o' the morning guv'nor!  Lovely day, innit?  I was so chuffed to hear you Yanks waived parking fees for we Brits.  Me wife give me a tinkle on the blower with that bit o' news, and I thought she was over-egging the puddin, if you know what I mean.  Anyway, we packed our knickers, budgered onto a bleedin jet and Bob's your Uncle...here we are!  Now if you'd be so kind as to knock that parking fee for our jalopy off my tab, that'd be tickety-boo!"


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Ellen animatronic going up for auction, among other items (Walt's signed will and testament is also among the auction items)... maybe Ellen will actually get her robot afterall... if she wins...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney to live stream Animal Kingdom 20th

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...5-a-m-et/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo0419180425180002C


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebrate Dapper Day at Disney Springs to win a $150 gift card

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ney-springs-and-enter-to-win-a-150-gift-card/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

   Animal Kingdom Update: New "UP! A Great Bird Adventure" Show Soft-Opens (PART 1)


----------



## danikoski

danikoski said:


> Well, I think I'm finally going to have to buy a non-generic Magic Band. That Figment and Mickey Mouse one is calling my name. Might get the shirt too.



They are both on their way to my doorstep


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Star Wars Half Marathon-Inspired Treats and Exclusive Discounts Available This Weekend


----------



## FoxC63

@rteetz  I remember reading that Talking Mickey at Town Square Theater will no longer be "talking" has this happened yet or is there a projected date?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

FoxC63 said:


> @rteetz  I remember reading that Talking Mickey at Town Square Theater will no longer be "talking" has this happened yet or is there a projected date?


 May 12th and forward he will not longer be talking


----------



## rteetz

MommyinHonduras said:


> May 12th and forward he will not longer be talking


Yep


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Kick Off this Summer with ‘Disney Channel GO! Fan Fest’ on May 12 at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Citizen starts new sponsorship with Disney

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...ial-timepiece-of-walt-disney-world-resort.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New 50-megawatt solar facility will provide 25 percent of Walt Disney World power requirement


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New 50-megawatt solar facility will provide 25 percent of Walt Disney World power requirement


Headline is a bit misleading.  The fine print says that *at time of maximum sunlight* it will provide *up to 25 percent* of its power requirement.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> CONFIRMED: Bus Wait Times Coming to the My Disney Experience App for Walt Disney World Resort Guests


This is literally the one update that I have been wanting to the app for YEARS!!!


----------



## UncleMike101

OKW Lover said:


> Headline is a bit misleading.  The fine print says that *at time of maximum sunlight* it will provide *up to 25 percent* of its power requirement.


Yeah but.....
Golly, gee, whiz.
With the "extra" hour of sunlight we get from DST it'll be even more efficient.


----------



## pangyal

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> CONFIRMED: Bus Wait Times Coming to the My Disney Experience App for Walt Disney World Resort Guests


FINALLY!!!

Any rumours of being able to see bus times to resorts from the parks as well? Those are the ones missing the time boards, so it would be amazing to be able to see whether a bus is finally coming for your resort to leave Disney Springs, for example.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Releases Behind-the-Scenes Video for 'Pixar Play Parade'


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Limited Release Walt Disney World YesterEars Tees and MagicBand



So, yesterday I thought I ordered the Figment and Mickey shirt and MB. Today I got an email from Disney Guest Services that the shirt and MB aren't available. So I went and checked on the Disney Shop, and they are both still listed, so I reordered the MB. I'm guessing they haven't updated the website, but thought I'd try again. I will be contacting Guest Services because my shop Disney experience has not been magical the last three times I've ordered stuff.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Overnight parking fees are being waived for UK guests through 2019
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/overn...aived-for-united-kingdom-guests-through-2019/


Oh, if this gets out to a large audience, there will be an uproar.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Orlando International Airport Decides Not To Replace TSA


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Magic of Nature: 20 PhotoPass Photos to Celebrate 20 Years of Animals and Adventures


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wild New Disney Gift Card Designs to Celebrate 20 Years


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Resort Update – DCYay & Splashing Around


----------



## Roxyfire

nkosiek said:


> Oh, if this gets out to a large audience, there will be an uproar.



I think it's been discussed on the other parking threads. Perhaps there might be some angst within other disboards threads and facebook groups but once an explanation is made people should realize it's because of the agreements already in place, not due to special treatment. Once you arrive to the resort, there's probably no way of knowing whether or not someone has paid for parking unless you overhear them talk about it.


----------



## nkosiek

Roxyfire said:


> I think it's been discussed on the other parking threads. Perhaps there might be some angst within other disboards threads and facebook groups but once an explanation is made people should realize it's because of the agreements already in place, not due to special treatment. Once you arrive to the resort, there's probably no way of knowing whether or not someone has paid for parking unless you overhear them talk about it.


While you and I may know that, people's feelings aren't rational.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Biometric Facial Recognition Technology Coming to Orlando International Airport


So I've been mulling this over. In late August we're going to Jamaica. On our way there we connect in FLL but on the way back home due to flight times we'll connect in MCO. So I'm intrigued on if this will be implemented by then and how it will all feel.

I've only had to go through Customs once coming back from St. Lucia but it was through ATL.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - Ratatouille goes vertical in Epcot's France Pavilion


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Three New Bus Stations Opening at Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort on April 27


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS - Ratatouille goes vertical in Epcot's France Pavilion


That's exciting! 



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Three New Bus Stations Opening at Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort on April 27


Interesting...So, this stop gets to have people separated, but the other stops will still be the same? I don't understand the need for the change.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That's exciting!
> 
> 
> Interesting...So, this stop gets to have people separated, but the other stops will still be the same? I don't understand the need for the change.


I believe this will be the new main bus stop.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS - Ratatouille goes vertical in Epcot's France Pavilion



Doesn't it seem like we are talking 2020 for this one? I can't believe it will be drawn out to 2021.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Three New Bus Stations Opening at Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort on April 27



Hmmmm....this makes me wonder. There's a lot of talk over on the Gondola thread about how CBR will handle buses to Epcot and DHS. I wonder if we could see that while they don't eliminate buses altogether to those two parks, that if you want to go to either one, you have to first take an internal bus or walk to Old Port Royale to transfer to Epcot or DHS. I can't imagine them getting rid of the bus stops around the resort though - even with taking out 30% of the buildings its still pretty spread out.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Doesn't it seem like we are talking 2020 for this one? I can't believe it will be drawn out to 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....this makes me wonder. There's a lot of talk over on the Gondola thread about how CBR will handle buses to Epcot and DHS. I wonder if we could see that while they don't eliminate buses altogether to those two parks, that if you want to go to either one, you have to first take an internal bus or walk to Old Port Royale to transfer to Epcot or DHS. I can't imagine them getting rid of the bus stops around the resort though - even with taking out 30% of the buildings its still pretty spread out.


Spring 2020 I believe for Rat. Tron is 2021.

That’s a possibility I haven’t thought about.


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> Doesn't it seem like we are talking 2020 for this one? I can't believe it will be drawn out to 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....this makes me wonder. There's a lot of talk over on the Gondola thread about how CBR will handle buses to Epcot and DHS. I wonder if we could see that while they don't eliminate buses altogether to those two parks, that if you want to go to either one, you have to first take an internal bus or walk to Old Port Royale to transfer to Epcot or DHS. I can't imagine them getting rid of the bus stops around the resort though - even with taking out 30% of the buildings its still pretty spread out.



I find it hard to believe ANY of the current projects will take until 2021 except for Tron and maybe Guardians. Over 3 years to build a single ride seems insane.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Spring 2020 I believe for Rat. Tron is 2021.
> 
> That’s a possibility I haven’t thought about.



I know people are really split on the internal buses at Fort Wilderness. I don't mind them, but people spend a small fortune renting golf carts to avoid the issue of waiting on 2 pieces of transportation. I wouldn't think it would be a popular solution.


----------



## skier_pete

jknezek said:


> I know people are really split on the internal buses at Fort Wilderness. I don't mind them, but people spend a small fortune renting golf carts to avoid the issue of waiting on 2 pieces of transportation. I wouldn't think it would be a popular solution.



Well, there will be an increase in internal bus use for the gondola though - correct? It won't be within easy walking distance of ALL the rooms.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> Well, there will be an increase in internal bus use for the gondola though - correct? It won't be within easy walking distance of ALL the rooms.


If I'm reading the map right then it will be farthest from either the far end of Aruba or from Centertown. Either way though, looks like the farthest will be something over 1/4 mile but less than 1/2. So yeah, there is some walking there but is it enough for people to walk to a bus station, wait on a bus, ride the bus over, and hop off? I'm sure some will, but I expect the upshot will be Jamaica will get very popular.


----------



## skier_pete

jknezek said:


> If I'm reading the map right then it will be farthest from either the far end of Aruba or from Centertown. Either way though, looks like the farthest will be something over 1/4 mile but less than 1/2. So yeah, there is some walking there but is it enough for people to walk to a bus station, wait on a bus, ride the bus over, and hop off? I'm sure some will, but I expect the upshot will be Jamaica will get very popular.



Gonna be a pretty good walk from what's left of Martinque as well, and the furthest reaches of Trinadad South.


----------



## mcd2745

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Interesting...So, this stop gets to have people separated, but the other stops will still be the same? I don't understand the need for the change.



Actually makes sense to me. I've seen many times where multiple buses arrive at the same stop at the same time. The second and third buses have to wait for the the first one to unload & load before pulling in. So, if they now have different stops/depots, this could eliminate that problem and reduce congestion and delays.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Three New Bus Stations Opening at Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort on April 27



So will this be in addition to the small stops or will the island stops be gone soon? I can understand why it would be going to the main area..but with all the construction would they have everyone start walking there rather than the little stops?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

mcd2745 said:


> Actually makes sense to me. I've seen many times where multiple buses arrive at the same stop at the same time. The second and third buses have to wait for the the first one to unload & load before pulling in. So, if they now have different stops/depots, this could eliminate that problem and reduce congestion and delays.


But that is only for one stop. There are still 2-3 more stops that this issue could happen. I think I'm just confused into thinking that is this going to be the only bus stop at the resort (which is still big) or will they keep the other bus stops around the resort?


----------



## crazy4wdw

wareagle57 said:


> I find it hard to believe ANY of the current projects will take until 2021 except for Tron and maybe Guardians. Over 3 years to build a single ride seems insane.


It took them close to 3 years to build Seven Drawfs Mine Train.


----------



## Hoodie

rteetz said:


> Spring 2020 I believe for Rat. Tron is 2021.
> 
> That’s a possibility I haven’t thought about.



I read this three times trying to figure out what Rat Tron was.  Need more coffee.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> But that is only for one stop. There are still 2-3 more stops that this issue could happen. I think I'm just confused into thinking that is this going to be the only bus stop at the resort (which is still big) or will they keep the other bus stops around the resort?


I’m thinking there will be some changes to buses for CBR.


----------



## Roxyfire

nkosiek said:


> While you and I may know that, people's feelings aren't rational.



Yeah you got a point there. I think for the most part people will have no idea but I'm sure some CMs will be comping some parking to make people go away.


----------



## mcd2745

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> But that is only for one stop. There are still 2-3 more stops that this issue could happen. I think I'm just confused into thinking that is this going to be the only bus stop at the resort (which is still big) or will they keep the other bus stops around the resort?



Perhaps, this is something we will see more of going forward at all the resorts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I find it hard to believe ANY of the current projects will take until 2021 except for Tron and maybe Guardians. Over 3 years to build a single ride seems insane.



I actually think Guardians will take the longest - it is almost a mini-land until itself with a ton of land clearing and water retention work needed then build a new show building then create the queue and preshow areas that are so large they take up what was an entire pavilion and then the ride itself is supposed to be a brand new ride system, etc. - so the first of anything takes longer

Tron has some challenges in needing all the work inside a busy area of MK, and to be build around the train, etc. - but at least that is a copy of an existing ride


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Documentary on Composer Howard Ashman to Debut this Weekend


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Fairfax Fare Breakfast menu and pricing. 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/break...-studios-first-look-at-full-menu-and-pricing/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

FIRST LOOK: Disney’s Animal Kingdom 20th Anniversary Park Map


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Donald Duck Meet and Greet Relocation Work in DinoLand USA


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Documentary on Composer Howard Ashman to Debut this Weekend


Do you think this will be released anywhere? I would LOVE to see this.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do you think this will be released anywhere? I would LOVE to see this.


I was looking but didn't see anything yet.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Overnight parking fees are being waived for UK guests through 2019
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/overn...aived-for-united-kingdom-guests-through-2019/



Cuz so many of them drive over...... it's a no cost give away......lol.


----------



## MissGina5

The Stave Church Gallery officially is exhibiting the "Gods of the Vikings" exhibit


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Gondola mechanics heading to WDW
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/photos-disney-skyliner-pulleys-en-route-to-walt-disney-world-resort/


The article has been pulled.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> The article has been pulled.


Maybe it wasn’t what they thought it was.


----------



## rteetz

A message Fromm Joe Rohde on 20 years of Animal Kingdom...

https://instagram.com/p/Bh0NYQIHJa2/


----------



## dolewhipdreams

MissGina5 said:


> The Stave Church Gallery officially is exhibiting the "Gods of the Vikings" exhibit


Please tell me there’s a life size model of Chris Hemsworth as Thor.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Awesome article about Animal Kingdom turning 20

http://www.tampabay.com/things-to-d...credits-conservation-with-longevity_167486503


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Saw “Together Forever” fireworks for the 2nd time tonight. My friend said it beats every Disney firework show she’s ever seen. (She’s never been outside of DLR so she just means the other fireworks shows DLR has done.)

The most interesting thing to me was the fact that both times I’ve seen it, the loudest crowd reaction by far was for the Coco scene. Hoping Disney takes note and actually pulls the trigger on the Coco ride in the Mexico pavilion!


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Disney Store to end use of plastic bags.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Store to end use of plastic bags.



Had a discussion about this in a Facebook growing up wondering if they could ever bring this to the parks - maybe even just Animal Kingdom to promote conservation 

I know in some countries they charge you for plastic bags so could see them start doing that at some point


----------



## dolewhipdreams

TheMaxRebo said:


> Had a discussion about this in a Facebook growing up wondering if they could ever bring this to the parks - maybe even just Animal Kingdom to promote conservation
> 
> I know in some countries they charge you for plastic bags so could see them start doing that at some point


I would love if as part of your vacation package you got a reusable bag to use for shopping, then if you forgot it or didn’t want to carry it around you would get a small charge for plastic bags. So not only do they reduce plastic bag usage but you get a souvenir bag.


----------



## tarak

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Store to end use of plastic bags.



This makes me really happy. I know a lot of people hate the paper straws at AK but I wish they used them at all the parks.


----------



## Fantasia79

If they would just ask if you wanted one.... so much easier.  

This goes for straws and bags.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Had a discussion about this in a Facebook growing up wondering if they could ever bring this to the parks - maybe even just Animal Kingdom to promote conservation
> 
> I know in some countries they charge you for plastic bags so could see them start doing that at some point





dolewhipdreams said:


> I would love if as part of your vacation package you got a reusable bag to use for shopping, then if you forgot it or didn’t want to carry it around you would get a small charge for plastic bags. So not only do they reduce plastic bag usage but you get a souvenir bag.



I wonder if they’d ever consider switching to paper? Though I can see that being a nightmare when you get that inevitable 3 o’clock rain shower.

I have to believe there’s a material out there that’s cheap to make and not as damaging as plastic, but not as flimsy as paper.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dolewhipdreams said:


> I would love if as part of your vacation package you got a reusable bag to use for shopping, then if you forgot it or didn’t want to carry it around you would get a small charge for plastic bags. So not only do they reduce plastic bag usage but you get a souvenir bag.



They are doing as part of the promotion at the Disney stores giving you a free reusable bag with purchase while supplies last and then $0.99 after that - but great idea to include one with your package or even just part of your room stay or something


----------



## MommaBerd

OK, - I’m going to be the non-environmentally friendly voice here, but I really do not like the idea of the Disney Store not using plastic bags and then charging $.99 for a bag...talking about a money grab! Not only do they no longer have to pay for plastic bags but now they’ll make money off of them. $.99 is not going to break the bank for me, but I don’t want to go to the mall carrying reusable shopping bags not knowing if I’m going to even purchase anything. And if I do happen to go into the Disney Store and decide to purchase on impulse, I have to pay an additional amount of money for the “privilege” of conveniently carrying out the merchandise I just purchased from their store. No thanks. It *will* impact my decision to purchase or, more likely, not. 

I was floored when I went to Target at DLR and found out I had to pay $.10 per bag. I’m a tourist, for Pete’s sake. Why would I bring reusable shopping bags with me? 

At home, I use the reusable bags 95% of the time for grocery shopping and I recycle or reuse the plastic bags I do collect. And, on the occasion when I am shopping at the mall, I try to avoid getting multiple bags. If my purchases will fit in a bag I already have, then I’ll combine them. Maybe they could go back to using...dare I say it?...paper bags?

After typing the above mini-rant, it occurred to me that maybe the malls should have reusable generic shopping bags available across all the stores. And then they could do what they do in CA and charge $.10 a bag when you make a purchase and if you DO return with it you get a rebate. (Isn’t that how it works there?)


----------



## MommaBerd

umichigan10 said:


> I wonder if they’d ever consider switching to paper? Though I can see that being a nightmare when you get that inevitable 3 o’clock rain shower.



In Shanghai they had some very sturdy/durable paper bags. However, my guess is that they were not as inexpensive to make as plastic is.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney to hire 3500 cast members 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-to-hire-3500-new-cast-members-this-spring/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to hire 3500 cast members
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-to-hire-3500-new-cast-members-this-spring/



Lol oops, I think we posted at same time.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Theming on the new Disney roadways 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/photos-th...-installed-outside-espn-wide-world-of-sports/


----------



## umichigan10

MommaBerd said:


> OK, - I’m going to be the non-environmentally friendly voice here, but I really do not like the idea of the Disney Store not using plastic bags and then charging $.99 for a bag...talking about a money grab! Not only do they no longer have to pay for plastic bags but now they’ll make money off of them. $.99 is not going to break the bank for me, but I don’t want to go to the mall carrying reusable shopping bags not knowing if I’m going to even purchase anything. And if I do happen to go into the Disney Store and decide to purchase on impulse, I have to pay an additional amount of money for the “privilege” of conveniently carrying out the merchandise I just purchased from their store. No thanks. It *will* impact my decision to purchase or, more likely, not.
> 
> I was floored when I went to Target at DLR and found out I had to pay $.10 per bag. I’m a tourist, for Pete’s sake. Why would I bring reusable shopping bags with me?
> 
> At home, I use the reusable bags 95% of the time for grocery shopping and I recycle or reuse the plastic bags I do collect. And, on the occasion when I am shopping at the mall, I try to avoid getting multiple bags. If my purchases will fit in a bag I already have, then I’ll combine them. Maybe they could go back to using...dare I say it?...paper bags?
> 
> After typing the above mini-rant, it occurred to me that maybe the malls should have reusable generic shopping bags available across all the stores. And then they could do what they do in CA and charge $.10 a bag when you make a purchase and if you DO return with it you get a rebate. (Isn’t that how it works there?)


I’m all for them giving you reusable bags for your vacation, but am definitely not about them charging extra for them. It’s a really bad look as you pointed out.

I guess I want my cake and to eat it too, but I’m mostly about not using plastic anymore (and styrofoam while we’re at it)


----------



## UncleMike101

MommaBerd said:


> OK, - I’m going to be the non-environmentally friendly voice here, but I really do not like the idea of the Disney Store not using plastic bags and then charging $.99 for a bag...talking about a money grab! Not only do they no longer have to pay for plastic bags but now they’ll make money off of them. $.99 is not going to break the bank for me, but I don’t want to go to the mall carrying reusable shopping bags not knowing if I’m going to even purchase anything. And if I do happen to go into the Disney Store and decide to purchase on impulse, I have to pay an additional amount of money for the “privilege” of conveniently carrying out the merchandise I just purchased from their store. No thanks. It *will* impact my decision to purchase or, more likely, not.
> 
> I was floored when I went to Target at DLR and found out I had to pay $.10 per bag. I’m a tourist, for Pete’s sake. Why would I bring reusable shopping bags with me?
> 
> At home, I use the reusable bags 95% of the time for grocery shopping and I recycle or reuse the plastic bags I do collect. And, on the occasion when I am shopping at the mall, I try to avoid getting multiple bags. If my purchases will fit in a bag I already have, then I’ll combine them. Maybe they could go back to using...dare I say it?...paper bags?
> 
> After typing the above mini-rant, it occurred to me that maybe the malls should have reusable generic shopping bags available across all the stores. And then they could do what they do in CA and charge $.10 a bag when you make a purchase and if you DO return with it you get a rebate. (Isn’t that how it works there?)


Yup......


----------



## dina444444

MommaBerd said:


> OK, - I’m going to be the non-environmentally friendly voice here, but I really do not like the idea of the Disney Store not using plastic bags and then charging $.99 for a bag...talking about a money grab! Not only do they no longer have to pay for plastic bags but now they’ll make money off of them. $.99 is not going to break the bank for me, but I don’t want to go to the mall carrying reusable shopping bags not knowing if I’m going to even purchase anything. And if I do happen to go into the Disney Store and decide to purchase on impulse, I have to pay an additional amount of money for the “privilege” of conveniently carrying out the merchandise I just purchased from their store. No thanks. It *will* impact my decision to purchase or, more likely, not.
> 
> I was floored when I went to Target at DLR and found out I had to pay $.10 per bag. I’m a tourist, for Pete’s sake. Why would I bring reusable shopping bags with me?
> 
> At home, I use the reusable bags 95% of the time for grocery shopping and I recycle or reuse the plastic bags I do collect. And, on the occasion when I am shopping at the mall, I try to avoid getting multiple bags. If my purchases will fit in a bag I already have, then I’ll combine them. Maybe they could go back to using...dare I say it?...paper bags?
> 
> After typing the above mini-rant, it occurred to me that maybe the malls should have reusable generic shopping bags available across all the stores. And then they could do what they do in CA and charge $.10 a bag when you make a purchase and if you DO return with it you get a rebate. (Isn’t that how it works there?)


Only place I get credit for bringing my own bag in CA is Target. You get a $0.05 credit for each of your own bags that you use.

CA banned plastic bag sales statewide a year or two ago and implemented the $0.10 fee. Los Angeles had already done that several years prior as has several other cities.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to hire 3500 cast members
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-to-hire-3500-new-cast-members-this-spring/



Do you think this is in response to Universal hiring 3000 new employees?


----------



## jbeyes

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know in some countries they charge you for plastic bags so could see them start doing that at some point



Here in Montgomery County, Maryland, USA, we pay .05¢ a plastic/paper bag at retailers. Pretty much everyone brings reusable bags at least to the grocery store now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jbeyes said:


> Here in Montgomery County, Maryland, USA, we pay .05¢ a plastic/paper bag at retailers. Pretty much everyone brings reusable bags at least to the grocery store now.



Grocery store is used to give you $0.10 for each reusable bag you brought but stopped after a year or so when they realized it wasn’t having the impact it used to - basically got to the point where those that would bring bags would even without the reward and those that won’t just won’t


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> OK, - I’m going to be the non-environmentally friendly voice here, but I really do not like the idea of the Disney Store not using plastic bags and then charging $.99 for a bag...talking about a money grab! Not only do they no longer have to pay for plastic bags but now they’ll make money off of them. $.99 is not going to break the bank for me, but I don’t want to go to the mall carrying reusable shopping bags not knowing if I’m going to even purchase anything. And if I do happen to go into the Disney Store and decide to purchase on impulse, I have to pay an additional amount of money for the “privilege” of conveniently carrying out the merchandise I just purchased from their store. No thanks. It *will* impact my decision to purchase or, more likely, not.
> 
> I was floored when I went to Target at DLR and found out I had to pay $.10 per bag. I’m a tourist, for Pete’s sake. Why would I bring reusable shopping bags with me?
> 
> At home, I use the reusable bags 95% of the time for grocery shopping and I recycle or reuse the plastic bags I do collect. And, on the occasion when I am shopping at the mall, I try to avoid getting multiple bags. If my purchases will fit in a bag I already have, then I’ll combine them. Maybe they could go back to using...dare I say it?...paper bags?
> 
> After typing the above mini-rant, it occurred to me that maybe the malls should have reusable generic shopping bags available across all the stores. And then they could do what they do in CA and charge $.10 a bag when you make a purchase and if you DO return with it you get a rebate. (Isn’t that how it works there?)



Maybe they could set up a program like it is for soda cans - included in cost is 5 cents for recycling which you get back when you return it - so charge you for the first bag you take and then refund you t when you come back with it or a place you can deposit them/return them (is that what you were implying with your last point)


----------



## Lsdolphin

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Store to end use of plastic bags.




I am all in favor of going "green" but in the case of shopping at Disney Springs World of Disney, it's not like your going direct from the store right out to your car and it could be a pain to carry multiple items around and then onto a bus....not to mention the option For delivery directly from store to your hotel room.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Do you think this is in response to Universal hiring 3000 new employees?


Maybe but I think this is due to summer crowds and new things opening.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Private event happening at Magic Kingdom on April 27th

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/04/private-event-to-take-place-at-magic.html?m=1


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Maybe it wasn’t what they thought it was.



They got it wrong. Another fine example of rushing to hit publish without checking the facts first by wdwnt. A sticker on the side of the machinery reveals it to be this: https://www.terex.com/minerals-proc...shers/jaw-crushers/jaques-jw-series/index.htm


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Private event happening at Magic Kingdom on April 27th
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/04/private-event-to-take-place-at-magic.html?m=1



ONLY 7DMT will be open? That seems odd...


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Private event happening at Magic Kingdom on April 27th
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/04/private-event-to-take-place-at-magic.html?m=1






Hmmm, not sure if it would be worth it to come to an event for one ride to be open and an ice cream!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lsdolphin said:


> Hmmm, not sure if it would be worth it to come to an event for one ride to be open and an ice cream!



well, the paid extra Magic Hours are only 3 attractions and a basic breakfast and those sell pretty well


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> They got it wrong. Another fine example of rushing to hit publish without checking the facts first by wdwnt. A sticker on the side of the machinery reveals it to be this: https://www.terex.com/minerals-proc...shers/jaw-crushers/jaques-jw-series/index.htm


Not surprised.


----------



## Lee Matthews

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Store to end use of plastic bags.



Great news.

In the UK, all major retailers and supermarkets were forced by law to stop giving free plastic bags. They started with a 5p charge but a lot of places are now up to 10p. I think they’ve said that plastic bag waste has dropped by 80% already.

I think the Disney store here already has the charge, but I may be wrong. 

Disney could really path the way when it comes to recycling. They could easily start by getting rid of plastic straws. It’s the plastic cup tops which I think are the hardest.

If anyone hasn’t watched it, I suggest everyone watches Blue Planet 2 which has really highlighted how we are destroying our planet


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to hire 3500 cast members
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-to-hire-3500-new-cast-members-this-spring/



Great news but probably going to be short term collage program


----------



## RocketCityMama

I know the Disney store in Chicago does not use plastic, they charge per bag but they are HUGE.  We have 2 of them, and use them often now at home. So I guess if Disney uses a similar bag, it'll be quite large enough to use at multiple stores without buying one each time.


----------



## FoxC63

I don't find it an issue to keep one or two of these in my pocket or purse, I have been doing it for years.  I also keep extra in my truck and yes, I do travel with them.


In terms of packages being sent to your room Guest Services ask to see your receipt they don't care what bag it's in.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

FoxC63 said:


> I don't find it an issue to keep one or two of these in my pocket or purse, I have been doing it for years.  I also keep extra in my truck and yes, I do travel with them.
> View attachment 318184
> 
> In terms of packages being sent to your room Guest Services ask to see your receipt they don't care what bag it's in.


 .I have several of these I keep on me 
Plastic is slowly being legislated here, but it is a huge proplem.  Living on an island you see all the trash build up and see it floating in the water from where it get gets dumped in from here and surrounding countries.  But like said above, those who use reusable bags use them without incentives and those that do not, do not, so it takes a shift in how things operate to change the way people operate.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New concept art for the Disneyland parking garage thanks to @dina444444


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New concept art for the Disneyland parking garage thanks to @dina444444
> 
> View attachment 318191 View attachment 318192


Only Disney can make parking garages exciting


----------



## Teamubr

MommaBerd said:


> ONLY 7DMT will be open? That seems odd...


Must be a special event just for dwarfs. 

j


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

Teamubr said:


> Must be a special event just for dwarfs.
> 
> j


Well.. looks like they'll sell at least 7 tickets to the private event then...


----------



## skier_pete

umichigan10 said:


> Only Disney can make parking garages exciting



And i was thinking not even Disney can make parking garages exciting.


----------



## j2thomason

MommyinHonduras said:


> .I have several of these I keep on me View attachment 318190
> Plastic is slowly being legislated here, but it is a huge proplem.  Living on an island you see all the trash build up and see it floating in the water from where it get gets dumped in from here and surrounding countries.  But like said above, those who use reusable bags use them without incentives and those that do not, do not, so it takes a shift in how things operate to change the way people operate.


Disney used to sell these. I keep a Mickey Mouse themed one in my park backpack to carry anything I purchase while I’m in the parks. It was about $5, I think. I’ve had it for several years.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MommaBerd said:


> OK, - I’m going to be the non-environmentally friendly voice here, but I really do not like the idea of the Disney Store not using plastic bags and then charging $.99 for a bag...talking about a money grab! Not only do they no longer have to pay for plastic bags but now they’ll make money off of them. $.99 is not going to break the bank for me, but I don’t want to go to the mall carrying reusable shopping bags not knowing if I’m going to even purchase anything. And if I do happen to go into the Disney Store and decide to purchase on impulse, I have to pay an additional amount of money for the “privilege” of conveniently carrying out the merchandise I just purchased from their store. No thanks. It *will* impact my decision to purchase or, more likely, not.
> 
> I was floored when I went to Target at DLR and found out I had to pay $.10 per bag. I’m a tourist, for Pete’s sake. Why would I bring reusable shopping bags with me?
> 
> At home, I use the reusable bags 95% of the time for grocery shopping and I recycle or reuse the plastic bags I do collect. And, on the occasion when I am shopping at the mall, I try to avoid getting multiple bags. If my purchases will fit in a bag I already have, then I’ll combine them. Maybe they could go back to using...dare I say it?...paper bags?
> 
> After typing the above mini-rant, it occurred to me that maybe the malls should have reusable generic shopping bags available across all the stores. And then they could do what they do in CA and charge $.10 a bag when you make a purchase and if you DO return with it you get a rebate. (Isn’t that how it works there?)


I'm with you on this. 

Grocery shopping...that's different than a store that most often people go to infrequently. I think it's great if people carry a reusable bag with them 100% of the time, even on vacationing..I'm not one of those people and I'm going to gather that the majority of folks aren't saying "better bring that reusable bag with us in case when we go to FL"

The Disney Store in my area is at a mall. There is zero reason for me to carry a reusable shopping bag.


----------



## pork

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm with you on this.
> 
> Grocery shopping...that's different than a store that most often people go to infrequently. I think it's great if people carry a reusable bag with them 100% of the time, even on vacationing..I'm not one of those people and I'm going to gather that the majority of folks aren't saying "better bring that reusable bag with us in case when we go to FL"
> 
> The Disney Store in my area is at a mall. There is zero reason for me to carry a reusable shopping bag.


Yeah I completely. We bring reusable bag along to the grocery store and usually places like target but for a mall trip I don’t. 

When my wife and I saw the change we both agreed we’d just forgo the Disney store and order online. It’s great to be environmentally friendly but passing the cost of your changes off on the customer just isn’t acceptable in my book.


----------



## writerguyfl

BigRed98 said:


> Do you think this is in response to Universal hiring 3000 new employees?





rteetz said:


> Maybe but I think this is due to summer crowds and new things opening.



Personally, I think the likelihood that Disney (or really any other company) is going to add Cast Members just because a competitor is hiring is exactly zero.  You only hire if you have a need for labor.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm with you on this.
> 
> Grocery shopping...that's different than a store that most often people go to infrequently. I think it's great if people carry a reusable bag with them 100% of the time, even on vacationing..I'm not one of those people and I'm going to gather that the majority of folks aren't saying "better bring that reusable bag with us in case when we go to FL"
> 
> The Disney Store in my area is at a mall. There is zero reason for me to carry a reusable shopping bag.



Theoretically if all of WDW went this way then having a reusable shopping bag just becomes part of the packing list along with sunscreen and matching T-shirts ... and you’d start seeing Etsy shops making custom ones, etc

Would be a pain initially and I am sure some people would be annoyed but people would adapt

As to the Disney Store in the mall I think it is tough if just that one shop has the rule - might work better if the entire mall had the policy or it was a law thing for the county/state


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy Earth Day and Happy 20th Anniversary Animal Kingdom!


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> Happy Earth Day and Happy 20th Anniversary Animal Kingdom!
> 
> View attachment 318256



Still wishing that I was there but I guess the livestream will do.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Happy Earth Day and Happy 20th Anniversary Animal Kingdom!
> 
> View attachment 318256


Due to how much I love this park I may have to be there for the 25th. 

There is no other Disney park like Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Theoretically if all of WDW went this way then having a reusable shopping bag just becomes part of the packing list along with sunscreen and matching T-shirts ... and you’d start seeing Etsy shops making custom ones, etc
> 
> Would be a pain initially and I am sure some people would be annoyed but people would adapt


You have to remember people don't pack all the same. I can imagine it becoming part of the list for this Board, but for regular travelers? Unlikely. And while some may not have a problem I'm sure it will cause one for others "what do you mean you won't give me this bag unless I pay you for it!" type talk. That's the kicker really. It's not about how much it is it's about the principle. It would also impact send to resort and to front of the park purchases.



TheMaxRebo said:


> As to the Disney Store in the mall I think it is tough if just that one shop has the rule - might work better if the entire mall had the policy or it was a law thing for the county/state


Yeah the usability in my mall is hard to picture TBH. In my county recycling is required in a sense that trash companies cannot charge you extra for recycling and they have to provide one recycling receptcle to you for free. We're fairly big on recycling/diverting items from the landfill. I still don't think you're going to see our mall be like "no more bags, must use reusable bags". At least not now. It would probably significantly harm the profit margin for the mall if it became a policy--which is already struggling to stay around given that popular options in my area also include outdoor malls.


----------



## rteetz

The Animal Kingdom 20th celebration has been moved to inside the Harambe Theater due to weather concerns.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> The Animal Kingdom 20th celebration has been moved to inside the Harambe Theater due to weather concerns.



Does this apply to tomorrow as well?


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> Does this apply to tomorrow as well?


How so? Today is the official 20th anniversary. The ceremony for it was supposed to take place in front of the tree of life but instead will be inside.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> How so? Today is the official 20th anniversary. The ceremony for it was supposed to take place in front of the tree of life but instead will be inside.



If they ran multiple days due to inclement weather and lower attendance.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> If they ran multiple days due to inclement weather and lower attendance.


The ceremony is only for today. Certain things such as the Tiffin talks dinners are for weeks and decor will likely be up for a while.


----------



## rteetz

Joe Rohde Animal Kingdom artwork has already sold out today.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Due to how much I love this park I may have to be there for the 25th.
> 
> There is no other Disney park like Animal Kingdom.


It’s the greatest “theme” park in my book. Just the detail and ability to discover at your pace is uncanny to anywhere else I’ve ever been.

It’s sorta grown on my if you can’t tell


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> It’s the greatest “theme” park in my book. Just the detail and ability to discover at your pace is uncanny to anywhere else I’ve ever been.
> 
> It’s sorta grown on my if you can’t tell


Couldn’t agree more. The details are immense.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> The Animal Kingdom 20th celebration has been moved to inside the Harambe Theater due to weather concerns.



Some friends had seats right up front. Indicated the move inside might be blocked to only VIPs. Pretty upset for good reason. (Got there really early.)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Some friends had seats right up front. Indicated the move inside might be blocked to only VIPs. Pretty upset for good reason. (Got there really early.)


Media and D23 got first dibs at seats. Anything else is first come first serve.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Fantasia79

#watching


----------



## Farro

umichigan10 said:


> It’s the greatest “theme” park in my book. Just the detail and ability to discover at your pace is uncanny to anywhere else I’ve ever been.
> 
> It’s sorta grown on my if you can’t tell





rteetz said:


> Couldn’t agree more. The details are immense.



I totally agree. It became my favorite theme park since the first day I ever went there. There is nothing like it anywhere else, not just at Disney. And it just keeps getting better.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Media and D23 got first dibs at seats. Anything else is first come first serve.



They ended up getting in, but a lot of people didnt.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> They ended up getting in, but a lot of people didnt.


Kind of sucks that it was moved but they probably didn’t have many options.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


>


Weird that they removed the video now...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

A great milestone for my favorite Walt Disney World Theme Park!!!  I wish I was there today.


----------



## Birdie Doherty

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> A great milestone for my favorite Walt Disney World Theme Park!!!  I wish I was there today.


Me too


----------



## rteetz

Ceremony photos from the Dis


----------



## rteetz

USA Today with Joe Rohde

https://t.co/zdA531cKmL?amp=1


----------



## Birdie Doherty

rteetz said:


> Ceremony photos from the Dis
> 
> View attachment 318331 View attachment 318332 View attachment 318333


What are these from?


----------



## rteetz

Birdie Doherty said:


> What are these from?


This mornings 20th anniversary ceremony.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> Had a discussion about this in a Facebook growing up wondering if they could ever bring this to the parks - maybe even just Animal Kingdom to promote conservation
> 
> I know in some countries they charge you for plastic bags so could see them start doing that at some point



I would be thrilled by this. We bring a reusable bag with us pretty much everywhere, all the time. We carry some in our cars. I have one in my purse and in my desk at work. We pack a couple on vacation, because they are great for last minute carry-on items that won't fit in luggage or wet clothing. We don't get plastic bags for free here anymore, so it's become habit to have a reusable one handy. When we do get the plastic ones at WDW or Universal, we reuse them, especially the littlest ones, or use them for kitty litter at home. They are very sturdy and last way beyond our vacation.



MommaBerd said:


> OK, - I’m going to be the non-environmentally friendly voice here, but I really do not like the idea of the Disney Store not using plastic bags and then charging $.99 for a bag...talking about a money grab! Not only do they no longer have to pay for plastic bags but now they’ll make money off of them. $.99 is not going to break the bank for me, but I don’t want to go to the mall carrying reusable shopping bags not knowing if I’m going to even purchase anything. And if I do happen to go into the Disney Store and decide to purchase on impulse, I have to pay an additional amount of money for the “privilege” of conveniently carrying out the merchandise I just purchased from their store. No thanks. It *will* impact my decision to purchase or, more likely, not.
> 
> I was floored when I went to Target at DLR and found out I had to pay $.10 per bag. I’m a tourist, for Pete’s sake. Why would I bring reusable shopping bags with me?
> 
> At home, I use the reusable bags 95% of the time for grocery shopping and I recycle or reuse the plastic bags I do collect. And, on the occasion when I am shopping at the mall, I try to avoid getting multiple bags. If my purchases will fit in a bag I already have, then I’ll combine them. Maybe they could go back to using...dare I say it?...paper bags?
> 
> After typing the above mini-rant, it occurred to me that maybe the malls should have reusable generic shopping bags available across all the stores. And then they could do what they do in CA and charge $.10 a bag when you make a purchase and if you DO return with it you get a rebate. (Isn’t that how it works there?)



I have no problem with them charging. Europe has been doing it for 20+ years. Usually they charge less in Europe though; however, here in Austin, $1 is about what you pay to get a non-paper bag. Most stores and businesses here are not allowed to give out free plastic bags. I would prefer to have the choice of bringing my own and not being charged versus being charged a fee no matter what. Once you get in the habit of having a bag with you, it's very easy to continue with it at home or on vacation. There are a lot of really small folding ones, as others have pointed out. Collecting reusable bags has become a bit of a perverse past time now for me


----------



## Capang

So a few things. The AK event this morning was fantastic!

Second, went to the Disney Store by my house this morning and they were using plastic. Still got the reusable tote but they were fairly small and so whatever didnt fit in them went into plastic. Not sure if they ran out of a bigger size or what but that was the deal. 

Also, anyone know a way to recognize store employees at the Disney Stores not at the parks/resorts? There is a girl that works the store that is amazing to us every time we are there. We'd like to somehow give feedback not just on a store survey.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland update from @dina444444


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Donald’s Dino Bash concept art


----------



## rteetz

More Animal Kingdom images


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



what's this big field for?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Donald’s Dino Bash concept art
> 
> View attachment 318366 View attachment 318367 View attachment 318368 View attachment 318369



seems like a bigger thing than I was originally thinking - and seems like some character meet opportunities which is great!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> what's this big field for?


New parking structure.


----------



## Moramoon

I didn't realize not all stores were doing the reusable bags yet. I'm In Indy and we've had them since at least last November. They have 3 sizes ranging in price. We normally end up with the medium sized bag and it costs us .75, but last time we went the 20% off coupon we had reduced the bag cost too. Since we have a little one we pretty much always have a diaper bag so if we didn't need one and forgot one we could always use that, but since the medium bag is bigger and cheaper than the ones theysell in the grocery store I've been grabbing one to replace our worn out grocery sale sacks.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
This years Star Wars Dark Side Half Marathon Weekend winners

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/get-...-story,amp.html#click=https://t.co/mPbKCHLPel


----------



## rteetz

Joe Rohde’s reaction to the eBay listings of his AK 20 print

https://twitter.com/joe_rohde/status/988196156135165952?s=21


----------



## Capang

Moramoon said:


> I didn't realize not all stores were doing the reusable bags yet. I'm In Indy and we've had them since at least last November. They have 3 sizes ranging in price. We normally end up with the medium sized bag and it costs us .75, but last time we went the 20% off coupon we had reduced the bag cost too. Since we have a little one we pretty much always have a diaper bag so if we didn't need one and forgot one we could always use that, but since the medium bag is bigger and cheaper than the ones theysell in the grocery store I've been grabbing one to replace our worn out grocery sale sacks.


The bags they had today in stores were different than the blue ones they sell. These were green with a different design. They ere free with any purchase.


----------



## Capang

Honestly though what could top a Joe Rhode signed print? If I had one I’d be in heaven. Were these the ones that went for $55 originally?


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Honestly though what could top a Joe Rhode signed print? If I had one I’d be in heaven. Were these the ones that went for $55 originally?


Yep $55 originally and no doubt I would’ve been in line for one had I been at WDW.


----------



## Capang

You and me both. I find it odd that the banshees are more expensive than a signed Joe Rhode print. I mean they're cool, I have one, but c'mon. I think they underpriced those prints.


----------



## jade1

fun day.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Once in a lifetime Africa Adventures by Disney trip with Joe Rohde!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ture-hosted-by-joe-rohde-and-dr-mark-penning/

Quick I need to win the lottery!


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Once in a lifetime Africa Adventures by Disney trip with Joe Rohde!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ture-hosted-by-joe-rohde-and-dr-mark-penning/
> 
> Quick I need to win the lottery!



You better run right now and get a bunch of lottery tickets because bookings start tomorrow


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> You better run right now and get a bunch of lottery tickets because bookings start tomorrow


I know! This would be absolutely incredible.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Once in a lifetime Africa Adventures by Disney trip with Joe Rohde!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ture-hosted-by-joe-rohde-and-dr-mark-penning/
> 
> Quick I need to win the lottery!


Note to self...Don’t call Disney tomorrow.

The general public doesn’t even stand a chance at being able to book this. I know I won’t be able to book it, but this would be a trip of a lifetime!


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Once in a lifetime Africa Adventures by Disney trip with Joe Rohde!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ture-hosted-by-joe-rohde-and-dr-mark-penning/
> 
> Quick I need to win the lottery!



This looks AMAZING!!! I will be so envious of those who are able to go (in a good way!).


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Note to self...Don’t call Disney tomorrow.
> 
> The general public doesn’t even stand a chance at being able to book this. I know I won’t be able to book it, but this would be a trip of a lifetime!


They don’t list pricing yet but the non-Joe Rohde trip is $8700.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They don’t list pricing yet but the non-Joe Rohde trip is $8700.



So based on the signed print this will be $8,755


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Thanks for posting - I love how Panda fanboys

He posted that at the ceremony he was sitting next to George Kalogridis - I asked him if he told him the paid parking was a bad idea


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> They don’t list pricing yet but the non-Joe Rohde trip is $8700.



I was looking it up. It looked like that specific trip was $8800 a person. Of course that's double occupancy, so you better find a buddy.

That would be an extremely cool experience, but I think if I had enough money to afford that I'd probably join Club 33 instead.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Suddenly my families' Africa trip in 2019 doesn't sound so much fun.

Maybe I can make my dad get 20 ear piercings and pretend to be Joe.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal has stated Fast and Furious is now officially open. A grand opening moment will take place May 2nd.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

Disneyland Photo Update – Farewell to the Redhead


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneynature Releases New 'Penguins' Trailer on Earth Day


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Thanos themed MagicBand!

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/surpr...mited-edition-magicband-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

American Idol Hosting a Disney Night with Mentor Idina Menzel


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Does anyone know what the deal is with Disneynature's Dolphins that was supposed to have been released this year?


----------



## rteetz

LoganBrown1990 said:


> Does anyone know what the deal is with Disneynature's Dolphins that was supposed to have been released this year?


It was cancelled.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

rteetz said:


> It was cancelled.



Thanks.  That's too bad!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Thanos themed MagicBand!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/surpr...mited-edition-magicband-at-walt-disney-world/



Does it eliminate half the people in line in front of you? Because otherwise I don't want it.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


>



Sounds like they added some sound effects while the suit is moving! That's a nice touch. When I saw the first video of this suit in test phase I couldn't get past the plastic sound of the guy walking in what was supposed to be a heavy, metal, robotic getup.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> It was cancelled.


I was wondering about that yesterday, because I couldn’t remember an Earth Day where a Disney Nature film wasn’t released in recent memory.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Saw the DIS tweeted that the ABD with John Rhode sold out as of 10am today


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw the DIS tweeted that the ABD with John Rhode sold out as of 10am today


I can imagine. What an incredible opportunity.


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw the DIS tweeted that the ABD with John Rhode sold out as of 10am today





rteetz said:


> I can imagine. What an incredible opportunity.



I'm extremely jealous! I saw on Joe Rohde's Instagram that everyone on the trip would be given sketchbooks and pens that Rohde would use and he encouraged everyone to sketch what they see. Rohde said that sketching is not necessarily to create an accurate picture of what you saw but rather to create a holistic memory of what you saw.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I'm extremely jealous! I saw on Joe Rohde's Instagram that everyone on the trip would be given sketchbooks and pens that Rohde would use and he encouraged everyone to sketch what they see. Rohde said that sketching is not necessarily to create an accurate picture of what you saw but rather to create a holistic memory of what you saw.


I am extremely jealous as well!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disney Skyliner Bullwheel Arrives at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Blizzard Beach refurbishment to start in late October

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...al-refurbishment-to-begin-in-late-october.htm


----------



## leholcomb

MommaBerd said:


> OK, - I’m going to be the non-environmentally friendly voice here, but I really do not like the idea of the Disney Store not using plastic bags and then charging $.99 for a bag...talking about a money grab! Not only do they no longer have to pay for plastic bags but now they’ll make money off of them. $.99 is not going to break the bank for me, but I don’t want to go to the mall carrying reusable shopping bags not knowing if I’m going to even purchase anything. And if I do happen to go into the Disney Store and decide to purchase on impulse, I have to pay an additional amount of money for the “privilege” of conveniently carrying out the merchandise I just purchased from their store. No thanks. It *will* impact my decision to purchase or, more likely, not.
> 
> I was floored when I went to Target at DLR and found out I had to pay $.10 per bag. I’m a tourist, for Pete’s sake. Why would I bring reusable shopping bags with me?
> 
> At home, I use the reusable bags 95% of the time for grocery shopping and I recycle or reuse the plastic bags I do collect. And, on the occasion when I am shopping at the mall, I try to avoid getting multiple bags. If my purchases will fit in a bag I already have, then I’ll combine them. Maybe they could go back to using...dare I say it?...paper bags?
> 
> After typing the above mini-rant, it occurred to me that maybe the malls should have reusable generic shopping bags available across all the stores. And then they could do what they do in CA and charge $.10 a bag when you make a purchase and if you DO return with it you get a rebate. (Isn’t that how it works there?)


So you know this is a California wide thing, right? You have to pay for bags if you want to use them... It's not new.


----------



## dina444444

leholcomb said:


> So you know this is a California wide thing, right? You have to pay for bags if you want to use them... It's not new.


Just a general note. It’s California wide at any store that would be considered a grocery type store. So this applies to places like Target, Walmart, CVS, etc.

If you were to shop at a place like Nordstrom etc. you wouldn’t pay for the bag.


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> I am extremely jealous as well!


Price was posted last night. $11,499 for double occupancy. In my experience, single would have been around $14,000.


----------



## 3family

Hello from Ireland, all plastic bags, regardless of the shop incur a 15c charge here. Introduced about a decade ago. It became pretty normal, pretty quickly and now only grocery shops offer plastic bags. Everywhere else went plastic. It’s a good thing too


----------



## mikepizzo

*News(?)
*
James Cameron compares Avatar sequels to The Godfather

Something I found really interesting:



			
				James Cameron said:
			
		

> “I’m hoping we’re going to start getting _Avenger_ fatigue,” he said. “Not that I don’t love the movies. It’s just, Come on, guys, there are other stories to tell besides, you know, hypogonadal males without families doing death-defying things for two hours and wrecking cities in the process.”



I get what he's saying...but he's also the one who said he was only going to release films set in the Avatar wold going forward.  Avatar was released in 2009 and there is still no Avatar sequel.  I think it's yet to be seen if his Avatar movies (if he ever finishes making them) will all be drastically different from one another.[/quote]


----------



## rteetz

leholcomb said:


> Price was posted last night. $11,499 for double occupancy. In my experience, single would have been around $14,000.


Yeah no way could I currently afford that.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> *News(?)
> *
> James Cameron compares Avatar sequels to The Godfather
> 
> Something I found really interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> I get what he's saying...but he's also the one who said he was only going to release films set in the Avatar wold going forward.  Avatar was released in 2009 and there is still no Avatar sequel.  I think it's yet to be seen if his Avatar movies (if he ever finishes making them) will all be drastically different from one another.


This was a big thing on the internet this weekend. Avengers fatigue yet these movies continue to get bigger and bigger every year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Guardians of the Galaxy magicband

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/new-guardians-of-the-galaxy-groot-and-rocket-band-out/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Teacher appreciation rates at Disney Springs hotels 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ptember-at-disney-springs-resort-area-hotels/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

leholcomb said:


> So you know this is a California wide thing, right? You have to pay for bags if you want to use them... It's not new.


It still is something that the vast majority of the nation does not have such laws. I've only been in one destination point (and where is escaping me right now) where bags were not given but had to be bought.

ALDI, Costco and I would assume Sams Club are places in my area that do not have bags they give out. All 3 however have shopping carts (something the Disney store doesn't have at least I've never been to one that did). All 3 however I assume are the same in that you can get empty cardboard boxes to use at your disposal (something the Disney store doesn't have at least I've never been to one that did). Only ALDI, to my knowledge, has a system where you can purchase reusable shopping bags if you want to and that a cart "costs" you $0.25 which is refunded to you when you return the cart. However, again you also have the option of a shopping cart and/or empty cardboard boxes to use. Neither of which you would at a Disney store.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Teacher appreciation rates at Disney Springs hotels
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ptember-at-disney-springs-resort-area-hotels/



Nice, but somehow already sold out for our dates.....


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Guardians of the Galaxy magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/new-guardians-of-the-galaxy-groot-and-rocket-band-out/


It doesn't even phase me now when a new special band is released. Before I used to be like "another one! Wow" and now I'm like "It's been a month, where's the announcement of a new special MB" lol.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It doesn't even phase me now when a new special band is released. Before I used to be like "another one! Wow" and now I'm like "It's been a month, where's the announcement of a new special MB" lol.


You’re preaching to the choir.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look: New Incredicoaster Trains at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO: Toy Story Land Sign Installed at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## Chef Louis

mikepizzo said:


> *News(?)
> *
> James Cameron compares Avatar sequels to The Godfather
> 
> Something I found really interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> I get what he's saying...but he's also the one who said he was only going to release films set in the Avatar wold going forward.  Avatar was released in 2009 and there is still no Avatar sequel.  I think it's yet to be seen if his Avatar movies (if he ever finishes making them) will all be drastically different from one another.


[/QUOTE]


“Uh, he loves the movies!” Feige said, a knowing grin spreading on his face. He stood up, pumping his arm. “That’s awesome! Wow, James Cameron loves our movies! That’s exciting!”

http://www.vulture.com/2018/04/kevin-feige-responds-to-james-camerons-avenger-fatigue.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Grand Avenue Foliage Now Blocks Views of Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Grand Avenue Foliage Now Blocks Views of Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


Whoa that's really a difference from the before and after. Amazing.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


>



Thanks for the video!  I agree, the 25th Anniversary would be amazing to see!!!


----------



## skier_pete

mikepizzo said:


> I get what he's saying...but he's also the one who said he was only going to release films set in the Avatar wold going forward.  Avatar was released in 2009 and there is still no Avatar sequel.  I think it's yet to be seen if his Avatar movies (if he ever finishes making them) will all be drastically different from one another.


[/QUOTE]

Yes - it's true. But also Cameron has almost made entirely hugely successful (and mostly quite good) movies...so I hate to assume new Avatar movies will fail.  

One thing that gets very little mention is that they are actually only shooting two of the movies, and then depending on how those first two go they shoot the other two.


----------



## FoxC63

Capang said:


> Also, anyone know a way to *recognize store employees at the Disney Stores *not at the parks/resorts? There is a girl that works the store that is amazing to us every time we are there. We'd like to somehow give feedback not just on a store survey.



Yes!  You have two options:
Call (866) 902-2798 - This will go down a long chain until it reaches the store manager.  The store manger will decide if it the kudos will be placed in the employees personal file. 

Your best option is to write your own "*Great Service Fanatic Card*" which goes on their permanent record and at Disney that is *VERY* important.  Please be sure to write ^ in bold so there is no confusion of your intent.  If you have a photo include it.  Here's a link to the email address:
https://help.shopdisney.com/hc/en-us/articles/115015912428-Contact-Us

You can also use social media for immediate kudos; facebook, twitter  

It's very nice of *you* to go above & beyond - kudos to you!


----------



## Capang

FoxC63 said:


> Yes!  You have two options:
> Call (866) 902-2798 - This will go down a long chain until it reaches the store manager.  The store manger will decide if it the kudos will be placed in the employees personal file.
> 
> Your best option is to write your own "*Great Service Fanatic Card*" which goes on their permanent record and at Disney that is *VERY* important.  Please be sure to write ^ in bold so there is no confusion of your intent.  If you have a photo include it.  Here's a link to the email address:
> https://help.shopdisney.com/hc/en-us/articles/115015912428-Contact-Us
> 
> You can also use social media for immediate kudos; facebook, twitter
> 
> It's very nice of *you* to go above & beyond - kudos to you!


Thank you! This girl is awesome. She makes us feel like we are at the parks when we are at our awful little mall.


----------



## FoxC63

Capang said:


> Thank you! This girl is awesome. She makes us feel like we are at the parks when we are at our awful little mall.



How wonderful!  We have a store here in MI a bit of a drive but the employees do make it worth the trip!


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Grand Avenue Foliage Now Blocks Views of Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


Those are some well placed trees.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: Toy Story Land Sign Installed at Disney’s Hollywood Studios



Never noticed this before but looks like Andy has a Blockhead! set amongst his toys...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blockhead!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Eat to the Beat concert series announced!

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/int...the-beat-concert-series-line-up-announced.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Toy Story Land games online

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...orld-com/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0419180425180006E


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Eat to the Beat concert series announced!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/int...the-beat-concert-series-line-up-announced.htm


Wow!  They are really early with announcing the bands for 2018.


----------



## Teamubr

mikepizzo said:


> Avatar was released in 2009 and there is still no Avatar sequel.


It's only been 9 years. That's like 24 months in Cameron time. We still have 4 or 5 years. 

j


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Eat to the Beat concert series announced!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/int...the-beat-concert-series-line-up-announced.htm



AGH! Missed Billy Ocean by one day!


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Eat to the Beat concert series announced!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/int...the-beat-concert-series-line-up-announced.htm


The more I look at this the older I feel.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Eat to the Beat concert series announced!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/int...the-beat-concert-series-line-up-announced.htm


I know I have said to myself that I don’t know if I would ever want to go back to EPCOT’s Food & Wine Festival, but Mercy Me on the schedule now has me very interested in going just to see them.


----------



## j2thomason

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I know I have said to myself that I don’t know if I would ever want to go back to EPCOT’s Food & Wine Festival, but Mercy Me on the schedule now has me very interested in going just to see them.


I guess that’s the consolation prize for not having the Night of Joy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Free Dining Announced:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-free-dining-promotion-announced-for-2018/

Stays between August 20th to September 29th, November 24th to November 27th, and December 7th to December 23rd 

Must buy non-discounted Walt Disney World Resort hotel and ticket package. The package must be at least a 5-night/6-day Magic Your Way package with a Park Hopper or Park Hopper Plus Option.

This promotion must be booked by July 7, 2018.

Following resorts are EXCLUDED:

*Value*


All Star Movies
Art of Animation Little Mermaid Rooms
Fort Wilderness Campsites
*Moderate*


Port Orleans Riverside
Port Orleans French Quarter
*Deluxe/Villas*


Contemporary Resort
Bay Lake Tower
Wilderness Lodge
Polynesian Village Resort (standard rooms and villas)
Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian, and all 3-bedroom Villas.


----------



## Killer Fish

Really feel like I need to avoid the internet until after Infinity War on Thursday night.....the struggle is going to be real.


----------



## Brocktoon

Yup, Infinity War premiered last night and it's already blowing up the interwebs ...

http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/twitte...ity-war-mind-blowing-following-world-premiere


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Killer Fish said:


> Really feel like I need to avoid the internet until after Infinity War on Thursday night.....the struggle is going to be real.


----------



## MommaBerd

j2thomason said:


> I guess that’s the consolation prize for not having the Night of Joy.



No Night of Joy? Any particular reason?


----------



## mikepizzo

Yes - it's true. But also Cameron has almost made entirely hugely successful (and mostly quite good) movies...so I hate to assume new Avatar movies will fail. 

One thing that gets very little mention is that they are actually only shooting two of the movies, and then depending on how those first two go they shoot the other two.[/QUOTE]

I don't think the Avatar movies will fail.  

His movies have definitely been successful, and I wouldn't classify then as bad, but at the same time I've always felt that his stories are _so_ simple.  

They are just too predictable to me.  Visually stunning, sure, but story-wise...I'm not so sure.


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> No Night of Joy? Any particular reason?


Not really known.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I had to unfriend alot of nerd FB pages like nerdist. They can't keep spoilers out of their headlines. I don't get to see avengers until Friday since I have a 5 year old's bedtime.

I know Cameron usually makes good movies, but the new Avatar movies scare me. Usually, adding kids as a central focus to movies that were adult oriented in the past does not work. Examples: Zorro and The Mummy, maybe not everyone enjoyed those movies but I did, until they added kids to the sequels.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Woody has arrived at Toy Story Land

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/first...-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## hulagirl87

I'm so excited that they announced the Eat to the Beat concerts, but can I be super bummed that we will be missing Hanson by a week


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Killer Fish said:


> Really feel like I need to avoid the internet until after Infinity War on Thursday night.....the struggle is going to be real.


 We're seeing it next Tuesday avoiding spoilers is not going to be easy


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Free Dining Announced:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-free-dining-promotion-announced-for-2018/
> 
> Stays between August 20th to September 29th, November 24th to November 27th, and December 7th to December 23rd
> 
> Must buy non-discounted Walt Disney World Resort hotel and ticket package. The package must be at least a 5-night/6-day Magic Your Way package with a Park Hopper or Park Hopper Plus Option.
> 
> This promotion must be booked by July 7, 2018.
> 
> Following resorts are EXCLUDED:
> 
> *Value*
> 
> 
> All Star Movies
> Art of Animation Little Mermaid Rooms
> Fort Wilderness Campsites
> *Moderate*
> 
> 
> Port Orleans Riverside
> Port Orleans French Quarter
> *Deluxe/Villas*
> 
> 
> Contemporary Resort
> Bay Lake Tower
> Wilderness Lodge
> Polynesian Village Resort (standard rooms and villas)
> Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian, and all 3-bedroom Villas.




Anyone know off hand how this compares to last year?  We’re the same resorts excluded?


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Anyone know off hand how this compares to last year?  We’re the same resorts excluded?


I think it’s pretty similar. Biggest change is probably dates offered as those change from year to year.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

dlavender said:


> Anyone know off hand how this compares to last year?  We’re the same resorts excluded?


I believe the contemporary was included last year.


----------



## rteetz

Mr. lncredible said:


> I believe the contemporary was included last year.


Do you mean excluded? It is included this year according to that article.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

rteetz said:


> Do you mean excluded? It is included this year according to that article.


No I meant it was included last year. Article says it is excluded this year.


----------



## rteetz

Mr. lncredible said:


> No I meant it was included last year. Article says it is excluded this year.


Sorry I read it wrong.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Woody has arrived at Toy Story Land
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/first...-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


 That is one BIG WOODY!  (NPI)


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Free Dining Announced:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-free-dining-promotion-announced-for-2018/
> 
> Stays between August 20th to September 29th, November 24th to November 27th, and December 7th to December 23rd
> 
> Must buy non-discounted Walt Disney World Resort hotel and ticket package. The package must be at least a 5-night/6-day Magic Your Way package with a Park Hopper or Park Hopper Plus Option.
> 
> This promotion must be booked by July 7, 2018.
> 
> Following resorts are EXCLUDED:
> 
> *Value*
> 
> 
> All Star Movies
> Art of Animation Little Mermaid Rooms
> Fort Wilderness Campsites
> *Moderate*
> 
> 
> Port Orleans Riverside
> Port Orleans French Quarter
> *Deluxe/Villas*
> 
> 
> Contemporary Resort
> Bay Lake Tower
> Wilderness Lodge
> Polynesian Village Resort (standard rooms and villas)
> Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian, and all 3-bedroom Villas.



Ok, time to ask for the whereabouts of the "group" lists for big groups/events coming to WDW.   Looks like the week after Thanksgiving is a free dining week then it takes one week off the first of December then back on.  We just happen to be going the one week inbetween.  This tells me something is going on that week.  Anybody have a clue or can point me to the list?   TIA


----------



## jknezek

Tigger's ally said:


> Ok, time to ask for the whereabouts of the "group" lists for big groups/events coming to WDW.   Looks like the week after Thanksgiving is a free dining week then it takes one week off the first of December then back on.  We just happen to be going the one week inbetween.  This tells me something is going on that week.  Anybody have a clue or can point me to the list?   TIA


Pop Warner week is the first week in December. We went year before last. It was fine. DHS got a little crowded in the afternoons, especially later in the week. Didn't even notice the rest of the weekdays.


----------



## Mal6586

Tigger's ally said:


> Ok, time to ask for the whereabouts of the "group" lists for big groups/events coming to WDW.   Looks like the week after Thanksgiving is a free dining week then it takes one week off the first of December then back on.  We just happen to be going the one week inbetween.  This tells me something is going on that week.  Anybody have a clue or can point me to the list?   TIA


That’s Pop Warner week. We went that week in 2016. It’s not the nightmare a lot of people make it out to be, or at least wasn’t in our experience.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Free Dining, the biggest and best deal which isn't really a deal at all. Gotta love it


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mal6586 said:


> That’s Pop Warner week. We went that week in 2016. It’s not the nightmare a lot of people make it out to be, or at least wasn’t in our experience.



but it probably will influence where we stay.....Anybody know the resorts all the Pop Warner kids are scheduled to stay at this year?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> but it probably will influence where we stay.....Anybody know the resorts all the Pop Warner kids are scheduled to stay at this year?


They typically stay value so All-Stars and Pop.


----------



## STLstone

hulagirl87 said:


> I'm so excited that they announced the Eat to the Beat concerts, but can I be super bummed that we will be missing Hanson by a week


   "In an mmmbop they're gone.
          In an mmmbop they're not there..."


----------



## skier_pete

One of the things that makes me happy about owning DVC is not having to battle for free dining. Our trip in August even falls in the window, and I just don't care. The deal isn't the deal it used to be either - I remember back in 2009 getting FD at a value when it was still the full dining and we had 3 adults and a child in a room - I think we were only paying like $120 a night for the room. Just looked back, trip cost me $2,500 with MIL paying for her own flight but that included everything else. That was the LAST year they gave the full free dining at the values. Can't be bothered to do the math, but would think that a family of 4 with upgraded FD at a value would now run a lot closer to $4,000. And that's not far off from what my upcoming August trip is going to cost.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
MCO now 11th busiest airport in country (up from 13th)


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Solo actor says Solo will have 2 sequals... we'll see...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Interesting article from Eddie Sotto a former imagineer on issues facing today’s Imagineers

https://t.co/MytUk0znNy?amp=1


----------



## mikepizzo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Solo actor says Solo will have 2 sequals... we'll see...



Is it possible that this movie even has a chance?  I feel like based on all the production drama that happened, it doesn't matter if the movie is good or not...it's going to suffer.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Is it possible that this movie even has a chance?  I feel like based on all the production drama that happened, it doesn't matter if the movie is good or not...it's going to suffer.


It still has a chance. It is Star Wars after all and not everyone follows the production drama like we do here. I’m still very interested to see the finished product.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I would actually be happy if this film turn out to be a trilogy, build more on the character and people like Boba Fett and Jabba the Hutt


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Solo actor says Solo will have 2 sequals... we'll see...



I hope Lucas film goes in a different creative direction.



mikepizzo said:


> Is it possible that this movie even has a chance?  I feel like based on all the production drama that happened, it doesn't matter if the movie is good or not...it's going to suffer.



I think it will do very well.

It's kind of like a Disney situation. Us star wars fans will complain and moan about the movie but we'll still go.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
No Hall H Marvel presentation at Comic Con this year

https://insidethemagic.net/2018/04/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## crazy4wdw

hulagirl87 said:


> I'm so excited that they announced the Eat to the Beat concerts, but can I be super bummed that we will be missing Hanson by a week


Disney has made a few date changes to the concert schedule.  Check the Disney Parks Blog link again.  Davis Cook's performance dates were changed.  There's conflicting info on several Disney fan sites regarding Hason's and Taylor Dane's performance dates. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...8-epcot-international-food-and-wine-festival/


----------



## skier_pete

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Solo actor says Solo will have 2 sequals... we'll see...



That's not what it says. It says he's contracted for three movies. That doesn't necessarily mean they make them. Three movies is a standard franchise deal, unless you are marvel then it's often 6 or 9. I'm sure all the John Carter actors were signed for 3 pictures. 



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It's kind of like a Disney situation. Us star wars fans will complain and moan about the movie but we'll still go.



Quite honestly, Star Wars fandom is becoming rather tiresome. 

As far as the production issue - it can often lead to a bad movie, but sometimes it doesn't. Rogue One had almost as much upheaval as this one - the director wasn't actually fired, but they reshot about 1/3 of the movie, and supposedly brought in someone else to do the editing - and that turned out to be a great movie. In the end the movie should be taken on it's own merits as all movies eventually are.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Here’s the Scoop: Salt & Straw Coming Soon to Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## fatmanatee

mikepizzo said:


> Is it possible that this movie even has a chance?  I feel like based on all the production drama that happened, it doesn't matter if the movie is good or not...it's going to suffer.


We all know what happened with the backlash to TLJ and that still put up 1.3 billion worldwide. Until the fans truly get sick of it I don't see Disney stopping.


----------



## skier_pete

fatmanatee said:


> We all know what happened with the backlash to TLJ and that still put up 1.3 billion worldwide. Until the fans truly get sick of it I don't see Disney stopping.



Not to get into a TLJ debate, but I think the hatred for TLJ was a loud minority. I talked to literally about 100 IRL star wars fans, and they all either liked it or loved it except one. Not saying it's 99% liked, but I suspect it is > 50 % liked. (And please don't quote rotten tomatoes at me...) 

Solo will do fine unless it is really bad.


----------



## mikepizzo

fatmanatee said:


> We all know what happened with the backlash to TLJ and that still put up 1.3 billion worldwide. Until the fans truly get sick of it I don't see Disney stopping.



Yeah, I should have clarified a bit.  I wasn't talking box-office wise.  I was talking more about critique/rotten tomatoes score wise.  But we'll see.  Maybe the coolness of Donald Glovers Lando will be able to offset everything else.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Donald’s Dino Bash will be permanent

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/donal...on-to-dinoland-usa-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Donald’s Dino Bash will be permanent
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/donal...on-to-dinoland-usa-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Which characters are in the new meet and greet areas?


----------



## dina444444

News

Disneyland After Dark Announces Second Star Wars-Themed Celebration on May 9


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Which characters are in the new meet and greet areas?


Donald, Daisy, Launch Pad, Scrooge, not sure about anyone else.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> It still has a chance. It is Star Wars after all and not everyone follows the production drama like we do here. I’m still very interested to see the finished product.


I'll be honest though I'm not sure if I'll be seeing Solo in theaters. I was undecided about Dr Strange and ended up loving it so I've been wrong before but I'm even less interested in seeing Solo in theaters than I was Dr Strange. I think before I decide 100% to see it in theaters I'll wait for some reviews to come out including how people feel about it on the boards. It's just an interesting thing for me because I was very excited to see the other recent Star Wars movies just this one not so much (I still plan on seeing it, it's just the seeing it in theaters part I'm up in the air about).


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News*

Disney provides teasers for upcoming live action films (Lion King/Dumbo) at CinemaCon


----------



## andyw715

Tigger's ally said:


> That is one BIG WOODY!  (NPI)



TWJS



********** said:


> One of the things that makes me happy about owning DVC is not having to battle for free dining. Our trip in August even falls in the window, and I just don't care. The deal isn't the deal it used to be either - I remember back in 2009 getting FD at a value when it was still the full dining and we had 3 adults and a child in a room - I think we were only paying like $120 a night for the room. Just looked back, trip cost me $2,500 with MIL paying for her own flight but that included everything else. That was the LAST year they gave the full free dining at the values. Can't be bothered to do the math, but would think that a family of 4 with upgraded FD at a value would now run a lot closer to $4,000. And that's not far off from what my upcoming August trip is going to cost.



Very true....just for S&G's I planned a trip similar to our last (Nov 2015) to see what the price difference was.
2015 - 4 people (2adult 2kid), Pop Century, 7 day hopper, memory maker, travel insurance, upgrade to Dining (from quick to dining) - 2950
2018 - 4 people (3 adult now, 1 kid), Pop, 7 day hopper, mem maker, dining upgrade ~ 4200 depending on time frame


----------



## keishashadow

********** said:


> One of the things that makes me happy about owning DVC is not having to battle for free dining. Our trip in August even falls in the window, and I just don't care. The deal isn't the deal it used to be either - I remember back in 2009 getting FD at a value when it was still the full dining and we had 3 adults and a child in a room - I think we were only paying like $120 a night for the room. Just looked back, trip cost me $2,500 with MIL paying for her own flight but that included everything else. That was the LAST year they gave the full free dining at the values. Can't be bothered to do the math, but would think that a family of 4 with upgraded FD at a value would now run a lot closer to $4,000. And that's not far off from what my upcoming August trip is going to cost.



Being DVC doesn’t necessarily exclude one from also needing/wanting to book a FDP.  

We own multiple DVC contracts, yet still book via CRO (or offsite) to flush out trips or take bonus ones.  Easy enough in to buy a FDP pkg & upgrade the tix to the next DVC discounted APH.

Between the APHs burning holes in our pockets, adult kids who still want to visit on our dime and having lots of accrued vacation time, our needs are often over our generous point allocation.

Admitttedly, first world problem situation but, not pleased with the lack of availability for the announced FDP dates that i checked today for end of Nov & Dec.  

I had DVC booked as a placeholder, hoping to switch it out for FDP.  At this point leaning towards cancelling DVC dates (saving the points for possible Aulani trip in spring 2019 pre cruise), not auto renewing our APHs (start them anew 9 months later 7/19) & spending our late fall/winter $ at an AI or cheap cruise.  

Not having us spend our vacation dollar there for our normal last visit this year is but a drop in their bucket.  Yet, I’m of the ‘why advertise a sale if availability is so incredibly limited?’ WDW frame of mind.



crazy4wdw said:


> Disney has made a few date changes to the concert schedule.  Check the Disney Parks Blog link again.  Davis Cook's performance dates were changed.  There's conflicting info on several Disney fan sites regarding Hason's and Taylor Dane's performance dates.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...8-epcot-international-food-and-wine-festival/



Just chiming in Ms Dayne slayer it last year.  Different sets too   Can’t say i’m particularly blown away by this year’s offerings.


----------



## rteetz

From twitter...


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Coco joins lineup on Netflix on May 29th. Jungle Book leaves lineup on May 30th.

High School Musical 3 also coming May 1

But... if you're a Cheetah Girl, Phineas and Ferb, and/or High School Musical 1 or 2 fan, get your fix in before they're gone May 2.

Other Disney titles also afftected.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Big Hero 6 animated show coming to Disney Channel June 9th. New episodes every Saturday through September.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> From twitter...
> 
> View attachment 318921 View attachment 318922 View attachment 318923



as one grown, over 50 male, don't mind saying that is one cute lil Dumbo!


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> From twitter...
> 
> View attachment 318921 View attachment 318922 View attachment 318923



2019 is going to be insane with movies!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Gearing Up for Marvel Studios’ ‘Avengers: Infinity War’ with Memories of Marvel Day at Sea


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Disney Conservation Fund Names Conservation Grant Recipients


----------



## rteetz




----------



## crazy4wdw

If you're planning to be in the San Francisco area between May 17 and January 7, 2019, you might want to check out the Walt Disney Family Museum's new exhibit on Walt's nine old men:

https://www.waltdisney.org/exhibitions/walt-disneys-nine-old-men-masters-animation


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Schoolhouse Rock” Creator Bob Dorough Passes Away at 94


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Chef Hung Huynh Named Chef de Cuisine at Morimoto Asia


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> Donald, Daisy, Launch Pad, Scrooge, not sure about anyone else.


Are Chip n' Dale in Dino costumes meeting too??


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> Are Chip n' Dale in Dino costumes meeting too??


Not sure if they are meeting. They might be but they are definitely part of the dance party.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guillermo Del Toro signs multi year exclusive deal with DreamWorks 

https://geeksofcolor.co/2018/04/24/...-animation/amp/#click=https://t.co/CqJbT8rpmd 

So much for that Haunted Mansion movie...


----------



## FoxC63

crazy4wdw said:


> If you're planning to be in the San Francisco area between May 17 and January 7, 2019, you might want to check out the Walt Disney Family Museum's new exhibit on Walt's nine old men:
> 
> https://www.waltdisney.org/exhibitions/walt-disneys-nine-old-men-masters-animation



Yes, I think we'll have time for this during our two week vacation in CA!  Thanks for posting!

EDIT:  We'll take a look see in San Francisco


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Living seas tank paneling replaced with a new look

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/photos-original-living-seas-tank-paneling-replaced-with-fresh-look/


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Schoolhouse Rock” Creator Bob Dorough Passes Away at 94



I loved "Schoolhouse Rock!" It's how I learned the Preamble, among other things...

ETA: I think I'm dating myself...


----------



## tarak

TheFloatingBear said:


> I loved "Schoolhouse Rock!" It's how I learned the Preamble, among other things...
> 
> ETA: I think I'm dating myself...



I honestly cannot recite the Preamble without singing it.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

tarak said:


> I honestly cannot recite the Preamble without singing it.



Me either! I'm now binging them on YouTube as I make dinner...


----------



## rteetz

TheFloatingBear said:


> I loved "Schoolhouse Rock!" It's how I learned the Preamble, among other things...
> 
> ETA: I think I'm dating myself...


I loved it too and I am in the generation that isn't supposed to know it.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> I loved it too and I am in the generation that isn't supposed to know it.



That warms my heart - despite the 70's vibe, I think they still stand up, both educationally and musically - still a great way to learn your multiplication tables! "Three is a Magic Number" was one of my favorite lullabies for my son!


----------



## rteetz

TheFloatingBear said:


> That warms my heart - despite the 70's vibe, I think they still stand up, both educationally and musically - still a great way to learn your multiplication tables! "Three is a Magic Number" was one of my favorite lullabies for my son!


Conjunction Junction and Bill on Capital Hill were my favorites.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland's Baby Care Center Will Be Closed on Wednesday


----------



## afan

crazy4wdw said:


> If you're planning to be in the San Francisco area between May 17 and January 7, 2019, you might want to check out the Walt Disney Family Museum's new exhibit on Walt's nine old men:
> 
> https://www.waltdisney.org/exhibitions/walt-disneys-nine-old-men-masters-animation



That looks like it'll be interesting.  Going down labor day weekend to go to the museum.  Wish it had been there when I was going to college in the city.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I loved it too and I am in the generation that isn't supposed to know it.


I use it in the classroom still today while teaching the generation coming up behind you....

Also, it taught me how the electoral college works (I’m Gonna Send Your Vote to College) which was great because I had to teach it the day after I watched it.


----------



## ICTVgrad07

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Coco joins lineup on Netflix on May 29th. Jungle Book leaves lineup on May 30th.
> 
> High School Musical 3 also coming May 1
> 
> But... if you're a Cheetah Girl, Phineas and Ferb, and/or High School Musical 1 or 2 fan, get your fix in before they're gone May 2.
> 
> Other Disney titles also afftected.



HSM 1&2 were just on Disney channel this weekend so not too concerned. I. Say or ma not have watched both.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> Conjunction Junction and Bill on Capital Hill were my favorites.



Classics! Too many to pick a fave, but needed to brush up on my parts of speech so just re-watched "Verb!" Still awesome...


----------



## TheFloatingBear

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Coco joins lineup on Netflix on May 29th. Jungle Book leaves lineup on May 30th.
> 
> High School Musical 3 also coming May 1
> 
> But... if you're a Cheetah Girl, Phineas and Ferb, and/or High School Musical 1 or 2 fan, get your fix in before they're gone May 2.
> 
> Other Disney titles also afftected.



We still haven't seen Coco so looking forward to that...


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Donald’s Dino Bash concept art
> 
> View attachment 318366 View attachment 318367 View attachment 318368 View attachment 318369


Any idea when this will be open?


----------



## rteetz

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Any idea when this will be open?


Memorial Day Weekend


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> Memorial Day Weekend


Great! The girls will love it!  Thanks!


----------



## loutoo

Gusey said:


> Are Chip n' Dale in Dino costumes meeting too??



It says they will  in the video.  Also pluto (inthe bone yard) and goofy running midway game


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guillermo Del Toro signs multi year exclusive deal with DreamWorks
> 
> https://geeksofcolor.co/2018/04/24/...-animation/amp/#click=https://t.co/CqJbT8rpmd
> 
> So much for that Haunted Mansion movie...



There are some things in this world that we just don't deserve.  A Haunted Mansion movie directed by Guillermo Del Toro and starring Ryan Gosling seems to be one of them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Schoolhouse Rock” Creator Bob Dorough Passes Away at 94



Sorry to read this - I coincidentally was wearing a School House Rocks t-shirt yesterday


----------



## ArielSRL

rteetz said:


> Conjunction Junction and Bill on Capital Hill were my favorites.


We still play those at school (I'm a first grade teacher) so hopefully it will be around for many generations to come!


----------



## ArielSRL

Capang said:


> I use it in the classroom still today while teaching the generation coming up behind you....
> 
> Also, it taught me how the electoral college works (I’m Gonna Send Your Vote to College) which was great because I had to teach it the day after I watched it.


Here at my school, we use it too!


----------



## ArielSRL

TheFloatingBear said:


> We still haven't seen Coco so looking forward to that...


Same here!


----------



## a4matte

Gay Days Orlando is changing dates next year. It's been the first weekend of June forever. It'll be August 13-19th.
If I remember right it was something about the usual host hotel (Double Tree) rented out their location to another event during the typical Gay Days Orlando event.
Interesting to note that competitors like One Magical Weekend have decided to NOT change their scheduled dates.

This also throws the Gay Days crowd in with the early nights of Not So Scary. This is going to be a mess.

(I made a thread about this on the Gay and Lesbian board)


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Conjunction Junction and Bill on Capital Hill were my favorites.



You just brought back so many great memories. I was shown those all the time in school.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Belle, Ariel, and Aurora Disney Princess Clothing Arrives at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Article on John Lasseter

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/f...-can-john-lasseter-ever-return-disney-1105297


----------



## SJMajor67

crazy4wdw said:


> If you're planning to be in the San Francisco area between May 17 and January 7, 2019, you might want to check out the Walt Disney Family Museum's new exhibit on Walt's nine old men:
> 
> https://www.waltdisney.org/exhibitions/walt-disneys-nine-old-men-masters-animation





FoxC63 said:


> Yes, I think we'll have time for this during our two week vacation in CA!  Thanks for posting!
> 
> EDIT:  We'll take a look see in San Francisco



I saw the museum last year while on DCL, and I have to say if you haven't been to it and get the chance to go, do it! It was absolutely awesome to see all the artifacts, drawings, mock lands, etc. from Walt's childhood through his days with the studio. I spent a good 4-5 hours in there reading everything and looking at everything. Definitely a must do for the bucket list!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Comcast makes takeover big of Sky official

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/comcast-makes-31b-takeover-offer-sky-official-1089288


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Almost daily morning EMH at Animal Kingdom from May through June

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...t-disneys-animal-kingdom-may-through-june.htm


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Schoolhouse Rock” Creator Bob Dorough Passes Away at 94



Aww so sad...I'll have to let me students know. We just watched Mother Necessity! Love school house rock


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Comcast makes takeover big of Sky official
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/comcast-makes-31b-takeover-offer-sky-official-1089288



God, Comcast are such a nusiense


----------



## FoxC63

SJMajor67 said:


> I saw the museum last year while on DCL, and I have to say if you haven't been to it and get the chance to go, do it! It was absolutely awesome to see all the artifacts, drawings, mock lands, etc. from Walt's childhood through his days with the studio. I spent a good 4-5 hours in there reading everything and looking at everything. Definitely a must do for the bucket list!



Going to California is literally on my husbands Bucket List.


We really plan on going all out on this trip!


----------



## keishashadow

a4matte said:


> Gay Days Orlando is changing dates next year. It's been the first weekend of June forever. It'll be August 13-19th.
> If I remember right it was something about the usual host hotel (Double Tree) rented out their location to another event during the typical Gay Days Orlando event.
> Interesting to note that competitors like One Magical Weekend have decided to NOT change their scheduled dates.
> 
> This also throws the Gay Days crowd in with the early nights of Not So Scary. This is going to be a mess.
> 
> (I made a thread about this on the Gay and Lesbian board)


Puts it close to DLs too


----------



## Firebird060

a4matte said:


> Gay Days Orlando is changing dates next year. It's been the first weekend of June forever. It'll be August 13-19th.
> If I remember right it was something about the usual host hotel (Double Tree) rented out their location to another event during the typical Gay Days Orlando event.
> Interesting to note that competitors like One Magical Weekend have decided to NOT change their scheduled dates.
> 
> This also throws the Gay Days crowd in with the early nights of Not So Scary. This is going to be a mess.
> 
> (I made a thread about this on the Gay and Lesbian board)




Crazy thing to move such a tradition to a worse time of year. Yes its close to Halloween but the weather in August isnt the best and its more Hurricane season. Im sure there is valid reasons but tradition still has its place.   I find it interesting though that the other groups said they arent moving there dates, I wonder if that will effect turn out?  Time will tell


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Article on John Lasseter
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/f...-can-john-lasseter-ever-return-disney-1105297


Wow. I hope the follow through on not allowing Lasseter to rejoin. Frankly, in light of the new information they should give proper credit and royalties as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Royal Caribbean Reverses Decision on Allowing Shorts or Tank Tops in the Dining Rooms


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Pixar Pal-A-Round to Debut at Pixar Pier at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Pixar Pal-A-Round to Debut at Pixar Pier at Disney California Adventure Park


Yet Mickey's face is still on it. That mix of theme just doesn't work for me.


----------



## JARNJ3

TheFloatingBear said:


> We still haven't seen Coco so looking forward to that...



I bought it & finally saw it twice this weekend.  I absolutely loved it!  And if they don't do something to incorporate it in Epcot's Mexico - it will be a travesty, imho.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> Yet Mickey's face is still on it. That mix of theme just doesn't work for me.



While that is my initial feeling as well, we’ve got to remember that very few Disney park goers care about a distinction between Pixar and Disney. Having Mickey’s face there reinforces the idea that Pixar is Disney and vice versa.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> While that is my initial feeling as well, we’ve got to remember that very few Disney park goers care about a distinction between Pixar and Disney. Having Mickey’s face there reinforces the idea that Pixar is Disney and vice versa.


I know but for the whole Pixar Pier thing they could’ve put the Pixar ball or something on there. I’m just not a huge fan of the overlay feeling of this land. If I see it in person that could change though.


----------



## BigRed98

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Pixar Pal-A-Round to Debut at Pixar Pier at Disney California Adventure Park



I hate that name, it just doesn't flow imo.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Pixar Pal-A-Round to Debut at Pixar Pier at Disney California Adventure Park


In my opinion, whoever thought that they could name a Ferris Wheel in the style of a merry-go-round has got to be crazy. They could have literally changed it to the Pixar Fun Wheel!!! What was Disney thinking here?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> What was Disney thinking here?


I have asked that a lot lately...


----------



## Ariel484

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> What was Disney thinking here?


My exact question when they announced the retheme of Paradise Pier and the closure of Cove Bar.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

RUMOR: Night of Joy Not Returning to Walt Disney World in 2018


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> My exact question when they announced the retheme of Paradise Pier and the closure of Cove Bar.


I think Cove Bar is staying pretty similar except for its theme.


----------



## sachilles

I feel like we are about to enter a lull in terms of park development. We'll have plenty of news of existing/current projects, but I think new announcements will be few and far between for a while. They have really taken on a lot of projects in the last year. There is plenty more for them to do, but I think most everything is going to be on hold short term. Has any more news relative to Epcot projects come out, hotel near the front of the park, attraction at UK pavillion, futureworld etc? We have guardians, the rat, and the skyliner that are actively in process. Any more on the space restaurant?


----------



## BigRed98

sachilles said:


> I feel like we are about to enter a lull in terms of park development. We'll have plenty of news of existing/current projects, but I think new announcements will be few and far between for a while. They have really taken on a lot of projects in the last year. There is plenty more for them to do, but I think most everything is going to be on hold short term. Has any more news relative to Epcot projects come out, hotel near the front of the park, attraction at UK pavillion, futureworld etc? We have guardians, the rat, and the skyliner that are actively in process. Any more on the space restaurant?



According to Martin on wdwmagic, EPCOT hotel and Seas pavillion is more than blue sky. Wonders of Life and Imagination is still roughly blue sky. Space restaurant still looks like its happening. Mary Poppins is quiet right now which is not a bad thing but still looks like a go.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: Night of Joy Not Returning to Walt Disney World in 2018


I had already heard this rumor, but this still makes me very sad. Last year was my first chance to go and I had to cancel due to Irma.  So sad!


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I know but for the whole Pixar Pier thing they could’ve put the Pixar ball or something on there. I’m just not a huge fan of the overlay feeling of this land. If I see it in person that could change though.



I hate the name, and understand the frustrating with mix of theme, but would you really rather see a giant Pixar Ball on the wheel than Mickey? That just would like silly IMO. I'm not a fan of the overlay, but my thinking is at least they didn't ruin one of the best icons in the parks.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

JARNJ3 said:


> I bought it & finally saw it twice this weekend.  I absolutely loved it!  And if they don't do something to incorporate it in Epcot's Mexico - it will be a travesty, imho.



Looking forward to seeing it - we enjoyed the "Coco Remember Me" exhibit at the Mexico Pavilion last week!


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I hate the name, and understand the frustrating with mix of theme, but would you really rather see a giant Pixar Ball on the wheel than Mickey? That just would like silly IMO. I'm not a fan of the overlay, but my thinking is at least they didn't ruin one of the best icons in the parks.


I’d rather them keep Mickey and the original theme of the fun wheel


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I hate the name, and understand the frustrating with mix of theme, but would you really rather see a giant Pixar Ball on the wheel than Mickey? That just would like silly IMO. I'm not a fan of the overlay, but my thinking is at least they didn't ruin one of the best icons in the parks.





rteetz said:


> I’d rather them keep Mickey and the original theme of the fun wheel



Agree but if there were set on doing this, they should have gone all in rather than doing, what feels like, a cheap overlay/temporary event


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Magic Kingdom VP Dan Cockerell to retire

http://www.wdwmagic.com/amp/other/w...l-to-retire.htm#click=https://t.co/ijc9XtIaIS

Big news for park ops


----------



## Lee Matthews

Maybe he's jumping before being pushed out lol

Dans a really good guy, met him back in 2009 when he ran Epcot and I was a cast member


----------



## Firebird060

Lee Matthews said:


> Maybe he's jumping before being pushed out lol
> 
> Dans a really good guy, met him back in 2009 when he ran Epcot and I was a cast member



At his age I wouldn't be surprised if its a mixture of seeing the writting on the wall and getting out while he can with his package as well as him knowing he could make decent money as a consultant after VPing for Disney.   Kinda Early for a normal retirement at his level within the company


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> At his age I wouldn't be surprised if its a mixture of seeing the writting on the wall and getting out while he can with his package as well as him knowing he could make decent money as a consultant after VPing for Disney.   Kinda Early for a normal retirement at his level within the company


Yep. His dad of course was a big part of the company too.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Yep. His dad of course was a big part of the company too.


wait someone clue me in, what writing on the wall etc?


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> I think Cove Bar is staying pretty similar except for its theme.


I hope you're right.  I neeeed their Fajita Quesadilla rolls!


----------



## jknezek

MissGina5 said:


> wait someone clue me in, what writing on the wall etc?


There are three interpretations I can come up with. First, there are people who think Disney is trending the wrong direction. For someone with a long time family connection and a high position in the parks, if you agree that Disney is not trending the right way, then an employee with that kind of connection might see "writing on the wall" for the way the company used to be run. The statement is predicated on the point of view of the person making it and the assumption that it is shared.

The second interpretation is, for a long time employee, that they personally see "the writing on the wall" regarding their status in the company. In corporate America you usually have a good feel for whether your star is rising or falling, and a long-time employee at that level that feels like his/her influence is dropping, then the writing might be on the wall for them with the company.

Third. If you have a large retirement package predicated on the current price of the stock, and you feel the stock price is going to drop, then retirement might be financially beneficial. In this case, the "writing on the wall" pertains to the financial health of the company.


----------



## crazy4wdw

‘Kim Possible’ Live-Action Movie Casts Newcomer Sadie Stanley, ‘Goldbergs’ Star Sean Giambrone in Lead Roles


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Article on John Lasseter
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/f...-can-john-lasseter-ever-return-disney-1105297



Appears that Lasseter is not returning to Disney:
https://screenrant.com/john-lassseter-leaving-pixar-disney-bob-iger/


----------



## skier_pete

crazy4wdw said:


> ‘Kim Possible’ Live-Action Movie Casts Newcomer Sadie Stanley, ‘Goldbergs’ Star Sean Giambrone in Lead Roles



Our family is quite excited for this. DD is a huge KP fan. Not sure on Sean Giambrone though. We love the Goldbergs and he plays nerdy high school student pretty well, but he's not what I picture for Ron. 



crazy4wdw said:


> Appears that Lasseter is not returning to Disney:
> https://screenrant.com/john-lassseter-leaving-pixar-disney-bob-iger/



I think this is really a potential blow to Disney - but I can't say that I disagree that it should be done (and probably long ago, too.) 
Maybe this will stem the takeover of the parks by Pixar.  Sorry, I love a lot of these movies, but especially in California there's WAY too much Pixar representation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Appears that Lasseter is not returning to Disney:
> https://screenrant.com/john-lassseter-leaving-pixar-disney-bob-iger/



Really couldn’t see how he could come back - just the messaging that would send would be terrible

Hopefully a chance for new blood to take over a bring some new ideas


----------



## a4matte

Firebird060 said:


> Crazy thing to move such a tradition to a worse time of year. Yes its close to Halloween but the weather in August isnt the best and its more Hurricane season. Im sure there is valid reasons but tradition still has its place.   I find it interesting though that the other groups said they arent moving there dates, I wonder if that will effect turn out?  Time will tell



The Double Tree that has been the host hotel for the past few years rented the place out to another event over their usual time.
A LOT of people come to do the other stuff too - I think this will hurt them. Some event in Texas was rescheduled this year and now overlaps Orlando Gay Days - the people running that event have gotten a ton of complaints about it because a lot of their attendees like to do both the thing in Texas and Gay Days. This change will also mean the August dates will run against another large gay event out in California.


----------



## rteetz

Another Lasseter article

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/f...-can-john-lasseter-ever-return-disney-1105297


----------



## Firebird060

a4matte said:


> The Double Tree that has been the host hotel for the past few years rented the place out to another event over their usual time.
> A LOT of people come to do the other stuff too - I think this will hurt them. Some event in Texas was rescheduled this year and now overlaps Orlando Gay Days - the people running that event have gotten a ton of complaints about it because a lot of their attendees like to do both the thing in Texas and Gay Days. This change will also mean the August dates will run against another large gay event out in California.


I understand the Doubltree Rented out to another group but it is Orlando is not like there isnt a crazy amount of options. With similar if not better pricing for such a large group.  I feel the hotel thing is just a excuse.


----------



## DBDiz

TheMaxRebo said:


> massaging


 Freudian slip?


----------



## skier_pete

a4matte said:


> Gay Days Orlando is changing dates next year. It's been the first weekend of June forever. It'll be August 13-19th.
> If I remember right it was something about the usual host hotel (Double Tree) rented out their location to another event during the typical Gay Days Orlando event.
> Interesting to note that competitors like One Magical Weekend have decided to NOT change their scheduled dates.
> 
> This also throws the Gay Days crowd in with the early nights of Not So Scary. This is going to be a mess.
> 
> (I made a thread about this on the Gay and Lesbian board)



It seems like this has nothing to do with Disney though when you read the article. Looks like the organizers moved it. Perhaps getting a better price. Not until 2019 either, so doesn't necessiraily mean there will be a MNSSHP. They moved them even earlier this year, and it possible they may find that mid-August Halloween parties don't sell.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DBDiz said:


> Freudian slip?



Must be - or just bad spelling/fat fingers/stupid autocorrect


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Guardians of the Galaxy – Awesome Mix Live!’ Begins June 9 at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘American Idol’ Top 10 Contestants Perform at Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Meet Pooh, Pilglet, Eeyore And Tigger From Disney’s “Christopher Robin”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: ‘Solo’ Merchandise Arrives at The Star Trader in Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney was apparently supposed to share more details about the Guardians coaster  today at Epcot but did not end up doing so. 

https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/989205391677456384?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Alden Ehrenreich is ready to prove he’s worthy 

https://t.co/TWVplflCMz?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
An update on Avatar 2

http://deadline.com/2018/04/avatar-2-alita-battle-angel-update-jon-landau-cinemacon-1202376882/


----------



## Loopster

SJMajor67 said:


> I saw the museum last year while on DCL, and I have to say if you haven't been to it and get the chance to go, do it! It was absolutely awesome to see all the artifacts, drawings, mock lands, etc. from Walt's childhood through his days with the studio. I spent a good 4-5 hours in there reading everything and looking at everything. Definitely a must do for the bucket list!



I second this. Was there in December and loved it. Spent 4 hours but could have easily spent more. Luckily I didn’t have my husband or kids with me because they would have been done after an hour and would have been telling me to hurry up!

Speaking of the museum, I’ve been meaning to bring this up since I was there and saw this. I read about how Walt’s Dad loved music, but his parents forbade it so he would go hide in the forest and practice his fiddle. Read the attached paragraph. This sounds an awful lot like Coco. Does anyone know if this is where that part of the storyline came from? I like to think it is.


----------



## a4matte

********** said:


> It seems like this has nothing to do with Disney though when you read the article. Looks like the organizers moved it. Perhaps getting a better price. Not until 2019 either, so doesn't necessiraily mean there will be a MNSSHP. They moved them even earlier this year, and it possible they may find that mid-August Halloween parties don't sell.


Gay Days is not affiliated with Disney in any official way. They give a few nods to it (releasing a new rainbow pin that day, last year they had a red shirt with a rainbow and "Peace Love [mickey icon], etc) because they definitely know what's happening. Also one of the other events that happen the same time (One Magical Weekend) rents out a park one night for a private party with DJs and all.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bob Iger on hand for the opening of Shanghai's Toy Story Land

https://twitter.com/gourmetdyy/status/989349382318260224?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pandora attraction issues remains after several days

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-today-due-to-ongoing-technical-problems-.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toy Story Land in Shanghai is now open

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...hai-disneyland/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0426180002A


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Land in Shanghai is now open
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...hai-disneyland/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0426180002A



From Shanghai's TSL you can see how our Al's Toy Barn and Woody's Roundup area would've looked like if it didn't get cut.


----------



## dina444444

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Resort Update – Incredicoaster Testing


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebrate national pretzel day at the parks 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/04/celebrate-national-pretzel-day-at-disney-parks/


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney was apparently supposed to share more details about the Guardians coaster  today at Epcot but did not end up doing so.
> 
> https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/989205391677456384?s=21


----------



## Lee Matthews

BigRed98 said:


> From Shanghai's TSL you can see how our Al's Toy Barn and Woody's Roundup area would've looked like if it didn't get cut.



I'm happy with what we are getting. Their TSL looks dire if I'm honest. Just like what they put in Paris


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pandora attraction issues remains after several days
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-today-due-to-ongoing-technical-problems-.htm




Could you imagine if this happens with the Star Wars Land rides?  Hopefully they spend a little extra time ensuring that those don't see closures like the Pandora rides have.

Not only will people be upset who have booked trips just to see it, but they also are going to have a hotel tied into it with premium pricing in some degree attributed to special access.


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Could you imagine if this happens with the Star Wars Land rides?  Hopefully they spend a little extra time ensuring that those don't see closures like the Pandora rides have.
> 
> Not only will people be upset who have booked trips just to see it, but they also are going to have a hotel tied into it with premium pricing in some degree attributed to special access.


On the bright side both attractions won’t be in the same building for Star Wars. That’s a downside for Pandora.


----------



## dina444444

dlavender said:


> Could you imagine if this happens with the Star Wars Land rides?  Hopefully they spend a little extra time ensuring that those don't see closures like the Pandora rides have.
> 
> Not only will people be upset who have booked trips just to see it, but they also are going to have a hotel tied into it with premium pricing in some degree attributed to special access.


These two rides have had very little down time since they opened compared to RSR when that opened in cars land. RSR would notoriously break down multiple times a day with a 45-60 min reset period when it first opening and there were days the ride was be down the whole day or a good part of the day during the first year of operation.


----------



## BigRed98

Lee Matthews said:


> I'm happy with what we are getting. Their TSL looks dire if I'm honest. Just like what they put in Paris



I'm with you I would rather have our TSL but it would've been even better if the whole woody's roundup area didn't get cut and I do realize budget cuts happen all the time.


----------



## tarak

Lee Matthews said:


> I'm happy with what we are getting. Their TSL looks dire if I'm honest. Just like what they put in Paris



Woody's Roundup reminds me of the old west set at Fairyland in Oakland, CA.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> I'm with you I would rather have our TSL but it would've been even better if the whole woody's roundup area didn't get cut and I do realize budget cuts happen all the time.



I suppose it could be added later as an enhancement


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Disney Dream Earns 12th Perfect Score in CDC Inspection


----------



## soniam

Loopster said:


> I second this. Was there in December and loved it. Spent 4 hours but could have easily spent more. Luckily I didn’t have my husband or kids with me because they would have been done after an hour and would have been telling me to hurry up!
> 
> Speaking of the museum, I’ve been meaning to bring this up since I was there and saw this. I read about how Walt’s Dad loved music, but his parents forbade it so he would go hide in the forest and practice his fiddle. Read the attached paragraph. This sounds an awful lot like Coco. Does anyone know if this is where that part of the storyline came from? I like to think it is.
> View attachment 319300



We loved the museum too. I basically stayed from opening to close. Here's my trip report from when we went on Walt's birthday in 2015. Lots of pics.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/happy-birthday-walt-at-the-disney-family-museum-tr.3472569/


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ‘Guardians of the Galaxy – Awesome Mix Live!’ Begins June 9 at Epcot


I hate to be an "any chance of a soft opening" guy, but do they ever have soft openings for shows like this? The 8th is our last day in the parks.


----------



## skier_pete

STLstone said:


> I hate to be an "any chance of a soft opening" guy, but do they ever have soft openings for shows like this? The 8th is our last day in the parks.



Ahh...don't worry - I'll be the "any chance it gets extended?" guy to help off-set you.


----------



## Keels

I was there yesterday and had a FoP FP+ for 6:30 ... it had already been changed to Multiple Experiences by 5 pm. On my way out, I walked through and there were so many CMs out explaining that everything was down that you just knew it wasn’t coming back up that day. 

IDK if the building controls part of the ambient sound, but it was REALLY quiet ... almost creepy quiet with the sounds of bugs, etc., that are usually piped in to the land.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Princess Toms collection

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/toms-...n-to-bring-princess-shoes-for-women-and-kids/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First quarter for Universal Parks and Resorts

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/1st-quarter-shows-strong-numbers-for-universal-parks-resorts/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars Resistance series coming to Disney Channel

https://d23.com/just-announced-get-...-star-wars-resistance/?share_token=964f1cbc8d


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars Resistance series coming to Disney Channel
> 
> https://d23.com/just-announced-get-...-star-wars-resistance/?share_token=964f1cbc8d



Considering that I think Clone Wars is head and shoulders better than the prequels and that Rebels is better than the ongoing trilogy, I'm more excited for this animated series than the next movie. Maybe they can make something out of Poe Dameron after they did a thorough job of trying to trash the character in the latest go around.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Princess Toms collection
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/toms-...n-to-bring-princess-shoes-for-women-and-kids/


I don't own any Toms branded shoes but those look cute!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permits filed for Universals new nighttime show, tiered viewing area, and fountains

https://twitter.com/chickenlilchip/status/989521278720716801?s=21

Sounds World if Color like...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
NBA Experience 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...experience-construction-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## Brocktoon

jknezek said:


> Maybe they can make something out of Poe Dameron after they did a thorough job of trying to trash the character in the latest go around.



The Dameron comic book has been pretty solid (although not as good as Aphra), as has recently caught up to the events of 'Force Awakens'.  It sounds like the new animated series could easily incorporate some of the great ideas and characters from the comic since it's canon ... I'd love to see Agent Terex make the leap from the comic to animated series


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Star Wars Resistance series coming to Disney Channel
> 
> https://d23.com/just-announced-get-...-star-wars-resistance/?share_token=964f1cbc8d



Well, it's not Rogue Squadron but it's probably the closest I'm going to get.

Dave Filoni is my spirit animal do I'm sure he'll do great.

But ugh to phasma.


----------



## andyw715

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Land in Shanghai is now open
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...hai-disneyland/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0426180002A



Caveat - I don't know much about what Shanghai Disney has to offer, but
Wow hasn't been even 2 years since grand opening and already a major expansion.

I'm sure it was planned prior to grand opening....but anyway....


----------



## rteetz

andyw715 said:


> Caveat - I don't know much about what Shanghai Disney has to offer, but
> Wow hasn't been even 2 years since grand opening and already a major expansion.
> 
> I'm sure it was planned prior to grand opening....but anyway....


This land was supposed to open with the park but postponed.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
4 generations of Disneyland cast members

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-members/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo0426180502180002C


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dead Exposure coming to Halloween Horror Nights

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/d...o-universal-orlandos-halloween-horror-nights/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  "Incredible Summer of Premieres" Event Begins Today at Disney Springs


----------



## FoxC63

No reflection on you @rteetz 

I find it frustrating we're hearing all this wonderful information about Halloween Horror Nights but not a peep from WDW about MNSSHP.  Why do they seem to drag their heels


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> No reflection on you @rteetz
> 
> I find it frustrating we're hearing all this wonderful information about Halloween Horror Nights but not a peep from WDW about MNSSHP.  Why do they seem to drag their heels


What do they need to say about MNSSHP? 

HHN is a bit different with the themed haunted houses and different IPs that they use for them.


----------



## jknezek

FoxC63 said:


> No reflection on you @rteetz
> 
> I find it frustrating we're hearing all this wonderful information about Halloween Horror Nights but not a peep from WDW about MNSSHP.  Why do they seem to drag their heels


I don't think they change MNSSHP around very much year to year. Maybe a different meet and greet or two, but it's mostly similar. Just not that much to announce.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> What do they need to say about MNSSHP?
> 
> HHN is a bit different with the themed haunted houses and different IPs that they use for them.





jknezek said:


> I don't think they change MNSSHP around very much year to year. Maybe a different meet and greet or two, but it's mostly similar. Just not that much to announce.



Specialty Treats, Entertainment Times, Magic Shots, merchandise, exclusive pins, magicbands, popcorn buckets, new characters - plenty change at these parties.  I've been attending them for years and not one has been exactly the same as in previous years.


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Specialty Treats, Entertainment Times, Magic Shots, merchandise, exclusive pins, magicbands, popcorn buckets, new characters - plenty change at these parties.  I've been attending them for years and not one has been exactly the same as in previous years.


Those are all things I wouldn't expect until much closer. If something big was changing such as fireworks or parade then that could be announced early but no need to announced food and merchandise in April. Halloween Horror Nights doesn't even do anything like that.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Yeah I feel like a lot of the special MNSSHP photo pass spots are never even announced and just show up. 

I'm ever the pessimist with the specialty parties at MK and I'm just assuming we'll prob lose a character or two and not get any new ones, since that is kind of the usual trend.

HHN houses are a much bigger deal, since we get new ones every year.

I'm excited for the pitch dark one but it will probably be terrifying. I hope we'll be able to maneuver in the dark.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah I feel like a lot of the special MNSSHP photo pass spots are never even announced and just show up.
> 
> I'm ever the pessimist with the specialty parties at MK and I'm just assuming we'll prob lose a character or two and not get any new ones, since that is kind of the usual trend.
> 
> HHN houses are a much bigger deal, since we get new ones every year.
> 
> I'm excited for the pitch dark one but it will probably be terrifying. I hope we'll be able to maneuver in the dark.



There's a completely in the dark haunted house in Niagara Falls Canada and it's the scariest thing ever. Employees have night vision goggles so you can't see them but they can see you. You have to feel your way through the place, and even though employees aren't allowed to touch you they can come right up to within feet of you and then turn on a light and you jump out of your skin. And that's a cheap place.  People will be bailing from that one like crazy.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> There's a completely in the dark haunted house in Niagara Falls Canada and it's the scariest thing ever. Employees have night vision goggles so you can't see them but they can see you. You have to feel your way through the place, and even though employees aren't allowed to touch you they can come right up to within feet of you and then turn on a light and you jump out of your skin. And that's a cheap place.  People will be bailing from that one like crazy.



I am going to need a group for emotional support for this house.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Adventures by Disney Releases More Details, Booking Date for New Japan Vacation


----------



## BigRed98

********** said:


> There's a completely in the dark haunted house in Niagara Falls Canada and it's the scariest thing ever. Employees have night vision goggles so you can't see them but they can see you. You have to feel your way through the place, and even though employees aren't allowed to touch you they can come right up to within feet of you and then turn on a light and you jump out of your skin. And that's a cheap place.  People will be bailing from that one like crazy.



That is so funny that you brought that up because about 7-8 years ago when my family and I went to Niagra Falls, I just walked right past the place and they had a guy dressed up as the grim reaper following people on the walkway. When I looked back to see how far back my parents were I saw a grim reaper in my face and I ran for my life. Yeah I was traumatized and I still won’t ever walk near that place again and I’m 19 lol.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Marvel Otterbox cases 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/marvel-an...-bring-super-hero-personality-to-your-device/


----------



## Capang

********** said:


> There's a completely in the dark haunted house in Niagara Falls Canada and it's the scariest thing ever. Employees have night vision goggles so you can't see them but they can see you. You have to feel your way through the place, and even though employees aren't allowed to touch you they can come right up to within feet of you and then turn on a light and you jump out of your skin. And that's a cheap place.  People will be bailing from that one like crazy.


We used to take high school trips most years to Niagra Falls. That particular haunted house was one of the scariest things I've ever done. I remember having to shimmy through some kind of pipe to get out and ended up nearly inverted at one point.


----------



## Bay Max

I don't think anyone here has mentioned this yet:

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/disney-ha...feel-physical-experiences-in-virtual-reality/


----------



## TsWade2

crazy4wdw said:


> Appears that Lasseter is not returning to Disney:
> https://screenrant.com/john-lassseter-leaving-pixar-disney-bob-iger/


Good riddance. I hope this means the return of 2d animation.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> Those are all things I wouldn't expect until much closer. If something big was changing such as fireworks or parade then that could be announced early but no need to announced food and merchandise in April. Halloween Horror Nights doesn't even do anything like that.



I know I get it.  Really.  Just wishing for something. Thank you.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> HHN houses are a much bigger deal, since we get new ones every year.
> 
> I'm excited for the pitch dark one but it will probably be terrifying. I hope we'll be able to maneuver in the dark.



I've never been to this event and it sounds AMAZING!  I really enjoy reading all the posts too.  If I do another solo trip this is where I'd like to go!


----------



## rteetz

TsWade2 said:


> Good riddance. I hope this means the return of 2d animation.


I’m not sure that will return even without Lasseter.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Galactic Nights merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/first-look-new-merchandise-for-star-wars-galactic-nights-on-may-27/


----------



## Keels

********** said:


> There's a completely in the dark haunted house in Niagara Falls Canada and it's the scariest thing ever. Employees have night vision goggles so you can't see them but they can see you. You have to feel your way through the place, and even though employees aren't allowed to touch you they can come right up to within feet of you and then turn on a light and you jump out of your skin. And that's a cheap place.  People will be bailing from that one like crazy.



All of that is so much #nope, there's not enough #nope left in this world.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Bay Max said:


> I don't think anyone here has mentioned this yet:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/disney-ha...feel-physical-experiences-in-virtual-reality/



The Void at Disney Springs, which is the Star Wars virtual reality, has a vest that lets you feel when you are being shot by Storm Troopers. All 16 in my family LOVED the experience. Hope they bring something like this into the parks.


----------



## Bay Max

Carol Jackson said:


> The Void at Disney Springs, which is the Star Wars virtual reality, has a vest that lets you feel when you are being shot by Storm Troopers. All 16 in my family LOVED the experience. Hope they bring something like this into the parks.



Cool!  I've gotta try it.  Do you know if they have vests for...  umm...  larger, Baloo types?


----------



## amberpi

TsWade2 said:


> Good riddance. I hope this means the return of 2d animation.



And maybe less sexual harassment. Now I can finally see Coco!


----------



## Keels

TsWade2 said:


> Good riddance. I hope this means the return of 2d animation.



Wait - what? Is this really a thing people wish for?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> And maybe less sexual harassment. Now I can finally see Coco!



for sure - and just a more open culture and new ideas and new leaders for movies

Coco is amazing!


----------



## andyw715

********** said:


> There's a completely in the dark haunted house in Niagara Falls Canada and it's the scariest thing ever. Employees have night vision goggles so you can't see them but they can see you. You have to feel your way through the place, and even though employees aren't allowed to touch you they can come right up to within feet of you and then turn on a light and you jump out of your skin. And that's a cheap place.  People will be bailing from that one like crazy.



Nightmares Fear Factory....it's the real deal...OMG.


----------



## andyw715

Bay Max said:


> I don't think anyone here has mentioned this yet:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/disney-ha...feel-physical-experiences-in-virtual-reality/


Ready Player One.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> for sure - and just a more open culture and new ideas and new leaders for movies
> 
> Coco is amazing!



I'm so pleased they did the right thing (eventually). 
My new husband has small children and this has been discussed a bit...and by that I mean endlessly with toddlers who aren't the most rational beings on the planet even if his are very precocious; the younger one can still act like a drunk octopus when you deny him cars.


----------



## Bay Max

Keels said:


> Wait - what? Is this really a thing people wish for?



Yes!!  Don't get me wrong, I love 3D animation, but I don't want it all the time.  Old animated films are so beautiful.  It's a shame that style has nearly become extinct.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor has it the next Disney animated movie after Frozen 2 will be a new original animated feature.


----------



## skier_pete

andyw715 said:


> Nightmares Fear Factory....it's the real deal...OMG.



That's the one! Haunted houses dont scare me, but there's no way not to jump when someone literally appears out of nothing two feet in front of you. And the people I was with were freaking out. (I had to lead.) I haven't been to universal, but nothing else I've done is remotely close.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

amberpi said:


> My new husband


 congratulations!


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am going to need a group for emotional support for this house.



Hopefully, you, Alex, and I can huddle together for protection. He might get so scared that he just crawls on my back Sounds like good times


----------



## beer dave

amberpi said:


> I'm so pleased they did the right thing (eventually).
> My new husband has small children and this has been discussed a bit...and by that I mean endlessly with toddlers who aren't the most rational beings on the planet even if his are very precocious; the younger one can still act like a drunk octopus when you deny him cars.



Congtatulations!  I was wondering where you had gone.....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Hopefully, you, Alex, and I can huddle together for protection. He might get so scared that he just crawls on my back Sounds like good times



We need to pm about dates so we're sure we overlap at least one hhn.


----------



## JaxDad

crazy4wdw said:


> Appears that Lasseter is not returning to Disney:
> https://screenrant.com/john-lassseter-leaving-pixar-disney-bob-iger/


So, Mr. Iger, what was the purpose in waiting six months? Were you gathering more evidence on Mr. Lasseter's "mis-steps?" Was Mr. Lasseter supposed to go through some sort of sensitivity training and he did not successfully complete it? Or, were you just waiting to see how the cultural winds would blow for the whole #MeToo movement before you reluctantly gave up one of your rainmakers?


----------



## samsteele

Keels said:


> All of that is so much #nope, there's not enough #nope left in this world.


While your reaction was for Niagara Falls, this bleeds into HHN for me. As much as I am thrilled by Craig's rumour that the Lost Boys may be a House this year (incredible cult fav old 80s film), I just can't get over 20-somethings chasing me with pretend chainsaws. As my brother wisely noted, he and his friends would be happy to chase me with the real deal for free.  MNSSHP is just more my speed. Growing older isn't fun. So I just embrace the 'growing older but not up' lifestyle.


----------



## skier_pete

samsteele said:


> While your reaction was for Niagara Falls, this bleeds into HHN for me. As much as I am thrilled by Craig's rumour that the Lost Boys may be a House this year (incredible cult fav old 80s film), I just can't get over 20-somethings chasing me with pretend chainsaws. As my brother wisely noted, he and his friends would be happy to chase me with the real deal for free.  MNSSHP is just more my speed. Growing older isn't fun. So I just embrace the 'growing older but not up' lifestyle.



See - I don't find any of that stuff scary. None of its truly scary because none of it ever feels real to me. What people call "scares" I call "surprised". If you are walking through the queue at Kong and someone lunges out at you from around a corner, do you get scared?  I don't, I get surprised, and it makes me jump, but I'm never really scared.


----------



## samsteele

********** said:


> If you are walking through the queue at Kong and someone lunges out at you from around a corner, do you get scared?


Haven't seen Kong yet but if someone jumps out at me, even if I know it's likely to happen, I still have a little heart-stop moment. For some, that's great fun and what they've paid for. But for others, not so much. Possibly if I went with a group of friends it would be more of a thrill? Group dynamics and all that. But if solo, my antenna is already up, so not as fun. The great thing about the Boards is we get the info before hand. Not enough to be a real spoiler. But enough to make smart choices based on our own wants.


----------



## Mattimation

Bay Max said:


> Yes!!  Don't get me wrong, I love 3D animation, but I don't want it all the time.  Old animated films are so beautiful.  It's a shame that style has nearly become extinct.



Same! 3D can be beautiful, but it's so disappointing that it's ALL we get now. There's absolutely space in the industry for both to thrive, and I've thought for a long time the big reason why Disney gave it up was because of Lasseter being petty (he was fired from Disney for not being a good enough 2D animator, after all). That was purely speculation on my part though, but with everything that's come out now it doesn't seem so far fetched


----------



## amberpi

beer dave said:


> Congtatulations!  I was wondering where you had gone.....



Whirlwind romances are time consuming. I'll be back more now. We're taking the small people this fall so I'll have tons of questions about how to go to wdw with children...which I guess people do but seems weird to me...lol. We're going to catch a quick weekend to get the lay of the land here shortly actually.


----------



## Tigger's ally

amberpi said:


> Whirlwind romances are time consuming. I'll be back more now. We're taking the small people this fall so I'll have tons of questions about how to go to wdw with children...which I guess people do but seems weird to me...lol. We're going to catch a quick weekend to get the lay of the land here shortly actually.



As someone who loves taking kids (and now grandkid) to Dis, I have a feeling that a whole new world is going to open up right before your eyes.  You call them small people. I am exactly opposite,  I see myself as a Big Kid, and I am 53 years old.  Hope the kid in me never leaves.  I spend enough time on the big people stuff anyway.


----------



## skier_pete

samsteele said:


> Haven't seen Kong yet but if someone jumps out at me, even if I know it's likely to happen, I still have a little heart-stop moment./QUOTE]
> 
> Right - but are you really scared or just shocked? To me being scared involves fear. I'm scared when the plane I'm on hits some bad turbulence and I think I'm going to die. I'm scared because I've taken a wrong turn into a really bad neighborhood.  Some people I suppose might truly get a sense of dread out of going to a haunted house - they aren't good at segmenting that part of the mind that says "this isn't real".  For me - that's always in the forefront of my brain in a haunted house. "Oh, that's neat." but never scared. This is different from a movie, where a QUALITY scary movie can fill you with dread for a character and you become scared as to what will happen to that character, just like you become sad when something bad happens to a character you like (poor Bing Bong!).  But I simply don't feel that in real live haunted houses because the one I'm supposed to be scared for is ME - and I KNOW nothing is going to happen to me.
> 
> In fact, I think I would mostly get annoyed during HHN when people tried to scare me...because I would be mostly there to look at the quality of the effects and the houses. That combined with the rest of my family not liking horror means I likely will never go.
> 
> 
> 
> amberpi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whirlwind romances are time consuming. I'll be back more now. We're taking the small people this fall so I'll have tons of questions about how to go to wdw with children...which I guess people do but seems weird to me...lol. We're going to catch a quick weekend to get the lay of the land here shortly actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how it is with someone that's not your kid, but I do have to see you only REALLY see the magic of Disney when you spend time there with small children. The pure joy and amazement they go through is pretty incredible to witness. (You also have to deal with some absolutely wretched behavior from over-exhaustion - so good luck there.)
Click to expand...


----------



## jknezek

JaxDad said:


> So, Mr. Iger, what was the purpose in waiting six months? Were you gathering more evidence on Mr. Lasseter's "mis-steps?" Was Mr. Lasseter supposed to go through some sort of sensitivity training and he did not successfully complete it? Or, were you just waiting to see how the cultural winds would blow for the whole #MeToo movement before you reluctantly gave up one of your rainmakers?



I'm putting my money on the last one. But regardless, he was suspended, and he's not coming back. Disney appears to have done the right thing, even if it was going on for far too long. The world is changing, Disney at leat with this decision, appears to be trying to keep up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Whirlwind romances are time consuming. I'll be back more now. We're taking the small people this fall so I'll have tons of questions about how to go to wdw with children...which I guess people do but seems weird to me...lol. We're going to catch a quick weekend to get the lay of the land here shortly actually.



Sorry that that tidbit slipped by me - congratulations!

and there are rumors out there that you can have fun with kids at Disney!  Just one of them "crazy but true" things    (just gotta be sure that it isn't just about them)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

samsteele said:


> Haven't seen Kong yet but if someone jumps out at me, even if I know it's likely to happen, I still have a little heart-stop moment. For some, that's great fun and what they've paid for. But for others, not so much. Possibly if I went with a group of friends it would be more of a thrill? Group dynamics and all that. But if solo, my antenna is already up, so not as fun. The great thing about the Boards is we get the info before hand. Not enough to be a real spoiler. But enough to make smart choices based on our own wants.






********** said:


> Right - but are you really scared or just shocked? To me being scared involves fear. I'm scared when the plane I'm on hits some bad turbulence and I think I'm going to die. I'm scared because I've taken a wrong turn into a really bad neighborhood. Some people I suppose might truly get a sense of dread out of going to a haunted house - they aren't good at segmenting that part of the mind that says "this isn't real". For me - that's always in the forefront of my brain in a haunted house. "Oh, that's neat." but never scared. This is different from a movie, where a QUALITY scary movie can fill you with dread for a character and you become scared as to what will happen to that character, just like you become sad when something bad happens to a character you like (poor Bing Bong!). But I simply don't feel that in real live haunted houses because the one I'm supposed to be scared for is ME - and I KNOW nothing is going to happen to me.
> 
> In fact, I think I would mostly get annoyed during HHN when people tried to scare me...because I would be mostly there to look at the quality of the effects and the houses. That combined with the rest of my family not liking horror means I likely will never go.



I think a lot of it has to do with the anticipation and the setting ... so anticipating people jumping out at you can create fear - otherwise it is just shock, I agree

And I am totally with you on HNN - It sounds cool and I am happy for people that enjoy it but it does absolutely nothing for me ... and I too would want to appreciate the detail and effect in the house, not be worried about a scare actor jumping out at me and I am sure all the screaming from other guests would drive me nuts


----------



## sachilles

amberpi said:


> Whirlwind romances are time consuming. I'll be back more now. We're taking the small people this fall so I'll have tons of questions about how to go to wdw with children...which I guess people do but seems weird to me...lol. We're going to catch a quick weekend to get the lay of the land here shortly actually.


Naps.......naps.....and more naps.
When you are excited to show them everything, and they seem to have the energy, know that it will all catch up eventually. Take naps daily when it's the hottest and the parks are the most crowded. It will seem like a waste of time, but trust me it will make everyone happier in the long run.


----------



## jknezek

sachilles said:


> Naps.......naps.....and more naps.
> When you are excited to show them everything, and they seem to have the energy, know that it will all catch up eventually. Take naps daily when it's the hottest and the parks are the most crowded. It will seem like a waste of time, but trust me it will make everyone happier in the long run.


And go easy on the fireworks, even with naps. We always do one late night, toward the end of the trip. Kids that go to bed between 7 and 9 every night can't handle having 11 pm or later nights, evendors with naps, just because mom and dad think Illuminations is awesome. Fireworks plus rope drop is a recipe for misery...


----------



## Brocktoon

Just talked with some friends who are at WDW now and it sounds like Navi at AK is down yet again today ... if true would that be 3 days in a row!?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> So, Mr. Iger, what was the purpose in waiting six months? Were you gathering more evidence on Mr. Lasseter's "mis-steps?" Was Mr. Lasseter supposed to go through some sort of sensitivity training and he did not successfully complete it? Or, were you just waiting to see how the cultural winds would blow for the whole #MeToo movement before you reluctantly gave up one of your rainmakers?



probably some of all of those.  It's easy to say they should have just fired him right away, but I am not aware of any formal complaint or legal charge against him, so for a corporation to act on one magazine story without doing any investigation/verification I don't think is appropriate/responsible either.  Was it handled perfectly?  No, of course not, but in the end he was removed from the situation right as the story came out and now it appears he will never be back, so even if the way they got there wasn't the best, the end result is what it should be

and I am sure part of the idea with the 6 month hiatus was to see what happens in 6 months - maybe new information come out or maybe the climate does change a bit and it would be more tolerated for him to come back in some capacity (I don't think he could ever be put in a leadership position, but perhaps they thought a consulting role or something could work over time)


----------



## rteetz

Brocktoon said:


> Just talked with some friends who are at WDW now and it sounds like Navi at AK is down yet again today ... if true would that be 3 days in a row!?


Obviously a serious issue. At least both are not closed.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Boat Service to DHS to be unavailable starting May 7th

https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...llywood-studios-closing-for-refurbishment.htm


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> probably some of all of those.  It's easy to say they should have just fired him right away, but I am not aware of any formal complaint or legal charge against him, so for a corporation to act on one magazine story without doing any investigation/verification I don't think is appropriate/responsible either.  Was it handled perfectly?  No, of course not, but in the end he was removed from the situation right as the story came out and now it appears he will never be back, so even if the way they got there wasn't the best, the end result is what it should be
> 
> and I am sure part of the idea with the 6 month hiatus was to see what happens in 6 months - maybe new information come out or maybe the climate does change a bit and it would be more tolerated for him to come back in some capacity (I don't think he could ever be put in a leadership position, but perhaps they thought a consulting role or something could work over time)


It was handled horribly. I agree firing him right away was not the right choice, but a pre-determined six-month "time out" was worse. They should have said something like, "We take all such allegations seriously. Mr. Lasseter will be on indefinite leave while we conduct a thorough investigation." Public Affairs 101.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

#DisneyParksLIVE: Watch the Sunrise at Magic Kingdom Park May 1 at 6:00 a.m. ET


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Boat Service to DHS to be unavailable starting May 7th
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...llywood-studios-closing-for-refurbishment.htm



Thanks for this information! They will likely be done with this by November, but my plan was to boat from HS to Beach Club to try out Beaches and Cream and check out the resort. I'll keep my eye out for an end date/re-open date. We could boat from Epcot (or walk from HS I suppose), but there are so many good dining options at Epcot!


----------



## amberpi

sachilles said:


> Naps.......naps.....and more naps.
> When you are excited to show them everything, and they seem to have the energy, know that it will all catch up eventually. Take naps daily when it's the hottest and the parks are the most crowded. It will seem like a waste of time, but trust me it will make everyone happier in the long run.



I already retreat from the hot part of the days, so maybe I'll make it.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry that that tidbit slipped by me - congratulations!
> 
> and there are rumors out there that you can have fun with kids at Disney!  Just one of them "crazy but true" things    (just gotta be sure that it isn't just about them)



Thanks, it's been very fast...we have already discussed all the evening child care options, thank god.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> It was handled horribly. I agree firing him right away was not the right choice, but a pre-determined six-month "time out" was worse. They should have said something like, "We take all such allegations seriously. Mr. Lasseter will be on indefinite lead while we conduct a thorough investigation." Public Affairs 101.



I agree, that would have been better and in hidnsight, probably should have happened.  But in the end the effect was basically the same - he was out of the situation right away and now he isn't coming back - and hopefully now they can work on improving the environment there so it is more conducive to diversity and different points of view


----------



## jlundeen

samsteele said:


> Haven't seen Kong yet but if someone jumps out at me, even if I know it's likely to happen, I still have a little heart-stop moment. For some, that's great fun and what they've paid for. But for others, not so much. Possibly if I went with a group of friends it would be more of a thrill? Group dynamics and all that. But if solo, my antenna is already up, so not as fun. The great thing about the Boards is we get the info before hand. Not enough to be a real spoiler. But enough to make smart choices based on our own wants.



I agree... at my age, the "chain saw" kinds of stuff is not what I would think of for a haunted house...  guess my age is showing, but the old horror shows for the 50s to me is more entertaining (yes, and of course, laughable now....), than the "Last House on the Left" (the original is the  last of the newer style "horror" shows I saw) - to me there are enough sickos in the world doing things, so I'm not interested in purposely going to see it, and especially paying for the experience.


----------



## ArielSRL

jknezek said:


> And go easy on the fireworks, even with naps. We always do one late night, toward the end of the trip. Kids that go to bed between 7 and 9 every night can't handle having 11 pm or later nights, evendors with naps, just because mom and dad think Illuminations is awesome. Fireworks plus rope drop is a recipe for misery...


HAHAHA....I keep my kids up every night at Disney! I refuse to give up my night touring! We do rope drop too. But we do take a 4 or so hour midday break every day and my kids stay up late on the weekends at home (they are 4 and 6). We also have the double stroller so if they need to konk out they do...but honestly, my kids love it and we never have meltdowns at Disney.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Boat Service to DHS to be unavailable starting May 7th
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...llywood-studios-closing-for-refurbishment.htm


Wonder for how long?   What is being refurbished, do you know?  Maybe due to the gondola stop?


----------



## Iowamomof4

jlundeen said:


> Wonder for how long?   What is being refurbished, do you know?  Maybe due to the gondola stop?



The article says they'll be working on the Swan and Dolphin bridge.


----------



## jlundeen

Iowamomof4 said:


> The article says they'll be working on the Swan and Dolphin bridge.


Ah...that's what I get for a fast "skimming" of the article...missed that part entirely.  Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> The article says they'll be working on the Swan and Dolphin bridge.


I wouldn’t be surprised if they did work on the DHS one too. Otherwise I don’t see why the boats couldn’t go to it with just skipping the swolphin stop.


----------



## PSofiasMama

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Boat Service to DHS to be unavailable starting May 7th
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...llywood-studios-closing-for-refurbishment.htm




Of course.  Planned on using this for my family of 9 between DHS and Epcot on May 8th.  Timing is everything.  Guess we will get in a few more steps.
Kicker is for everyone besides my daughter and me this would have been a new experience.  Hard to find those after multiple trips to the world!

Thanks for sharing.  At least it won't be a surprise now.


----------



## jlundeen

PSofiasMama said:


> Of course.  Planned on using this for my family of 9 between DHS and Epcot on May 8th.  Timing is everything.  Guess we will get in a few more steps.
> Kicker is for everyone besides my daughter and me this would have been a new experience.  Hard to find those after multiple trips to the world!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  At least it won't be a surprise now.


You could walk to BoardWalk, and boat from there....  save you a few steps...  that walk from BW to Epcot is always longer than I remember.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> You could walk to BoardWalk, and boat from there....  save you a few steps...  that walk from BW to Epcot is always longer than I remember.


It would be a lot quicker to walk though.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> It would be a lot quicker to walk though.


Yes, but PSofiasMama was talking about the experience of the boat for the folks in the party....  and for me, I always look for ways to save my aching feet a few steps if there is time....


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Yes, but PSofiasMama was talking about the experience of the boat for the folks in the party....  and for me, I always look for ways to save my aching feet a few steps if there is time....


I am used to running that pathway during the Marathon so I never find it to be bad


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> I am used to running that pathway during the Marathon so I never find it to be bad


Ah the energy and stamina of youth!  ha ha


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Obviously a serious issue. At least both are not closed.




Saw this posted on Facebook from someone who had a FP for Navi River - interesting that all they are giving you is a a FP to be used at the same time you had your Navi one for a ride that has availability - seems like not much of a guest recovery


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

We've left Epcot at the same time as the boat and kept our eyes on it and we always beat it to dhs.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw this posted on Facebook from someone who had a FP for Navi River - interesting that all they are giving you is a a FP to be used at the same time you had your Navi one for a ride that has availability - seems like not much of a guest recovery


Since FPs are booked in advance so availability is limited. Them giving you one for a time you already set out isn't bad and you can of course change the time or attraction they give you.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Dress Shop Unveils New Disney Parks-Inspired Looks For Spring


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Villages Nature Paris Resort Now Officially A Disney Hotel at Disneyland Paris


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Since FPs are booked in advance so availability is limited. Them giving you one for a time you already set out isn't bad and you can of course change the time or attraction they give you.



I guess - just seems like if you planned ahead and now what you selected months ago you don't get they should give you something better than just being able to switch to something available.  I would think just an extra any time / any ride (perhaps other than FoP) FP 

I guess since it is the entire day that would be a lot of people - not like it is just down for a few hours


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess - just seems like if you planned ahead and now what you selected months ago you don't get they should give you something better than just being able to switch to something available.  I would think just an extra any time / any ride (perhaps other than FoP) FP
> 
> I guess since it is the entire day that would be a lot of people - not like it is just down for a few hours


Yeah that would be a lot of people to have any time FPs.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Boat Service to DHS to be unavailable starting May 7th
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...llywood-studios-closing-for-refurbishment.htm



But...for...how...long..


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> But...for...how...long..


I can't see it being too long unless this is a complete rebuild of the dock.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland's City Hall will be under refurbishment April 30 - May 3rd

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...dergo-a-refurbishment-between-april-30-may-3/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Submits Patent to Help Safely and Efficiently Load Guests onto Rides


----------



## samsteele

Re HHN and Scared vs Shocked: I agree 100%. I'd be shocked not scared and a wee bit annoyed. You make a good point. And if I was 20 or 30 something & out on the town with a group of buddies after a few margaritas, that may be great fun. But now solo, margaritas or not, after trying to weave my way through the scare actors and brave jump outs at the houses, I'd probably just need new undergotchies.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Ratatouille update

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photos-ratatouille-attraction-show-building-rises-at-epcot/


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Boat Service to DHS to be unavailable starting May 7th
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...llywood-studios-closing-for-refurbishment.htm


What crazy timing with the opening of TSL! Any completion date? These things really should be posted earlier when park proximity/transportation is a huge factor for many when choosing a resort.


----------



## rteetz

closetmickey said:


> What crazy timing with the opening of TSL! Any completion date? These things really should be posted earlier when park proximity/transportation is a huge factor for many when choosing a resort.


I would think they will have it open in time for Toy Story Land. They still have walkways and buses.


----------



## closetmickey

jlundeen said:


> Yes, but PSofiasMama was talking about the experience of the boat for the folks in the party....  and for me, I always look for ways to save my aching feet a few steps if there is time....


It’s a big bummer! How long is the walk from BC to HS?


----------



## JARNJ3

rteetz said:


> I would think they will have it open in time for Toy Story Land. They still have walkways and buses.



Exactly. There are no buses to DHS from the Boardwalk, Beach & Yacht or Swan\Dolphin.  Unless they are adding them in....

You can walk - but it's not an easy one - I think it takes me 15-20 mins from the Boardwalk - I go in July, so its hot, hot, hot!

And you have to walk under an overpass - I personally do not feel safe on that path at night....


----------



## rteetz

JARNJ3 said:


> Exactly. There are no buses to DHS from the Boardwalk, Beach & Yacht or Swan\Dolphin.  Unless they are adding them in....
> 
> You can walk - but it's not an easy one - I think it takes me 15-20 mins from the Boardwalk - I go in July, so its hot, hot, hot!
> 
> And you have to walk under and overpass - I personally do not feel safe on that path at night....


They are adding buses while boats are down I believe.

It takes me about 15-20 minutes from Beach Club and Boardwalk is closer to DHS.


----------



## JARNJ3

rteetz said:


> They are adding buses while boats are down I believe.
> 
> It takes me about 15-20 minutes from Beach Club and Boardwalk is closer to DHS.



I think you are younger and more fit than I 

Also have a Dad on an ECV -- is that walkway smooth?  I can't remember.  Last time I did it I was obsessively looking for alligators at the same time.....


----------



## rteetz

JARNJ3 said:


> I think you are younger and more fit than I
> 
> Also have a Dad on an ECV -- is that walkway smooth?  I can't remember.  Last time I did it I was obsessively looking for alligators at the same time.....


Its not a rough pathway by any means. I have run it a few times during the marathon too.


----------



## splash327

JARNJ3 said:


> I think you are younger and more fit than I
> 
> Also have a Dad on an ECV -- is that walkway smooth?  I can't remember.  Last time I did it I was obsessively looking for alligators at the same time.....



It's pretty smooth.  Disney uses golf carts on it to move around the resorts.


----------



## skier_pete

JARNJ3 said:


> I think you are younger and more fit than I
> 
> Also have a Dad on an ECV -- is that walkway smooth?  I can't remember.  Last time I did it I was obsessively looking for alligators at the same time.....



It smooth, but there's a pretty steep rise to get over that bridge. I always internally laugh at the suckers who rent surrey bikes to pedal around the lake when they hit that hill, and the Dad is the only one still pedaling while the wife is doing minimal effort and the two kids in the back are on their phones with feet on the pedals doing nothing. You want to see some misery at Disney sit on that bridge for an hour or so.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Broadway Stars Take Center Stage During Select Disney Cruise Line Sailings


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Explore the New Bourbon Trail at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reservations now open for Terralina 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/terra...-july-reservations-now-available-for-booking/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D-Luxe burger adds secret menu items

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/review-d-...al-new-secret-menu-options-at-disney-springs/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Broadway Stars Take Center Stage During Select Disney Cruise Line Sailings



that's pretty cool!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Infinity War has huge Thursday opening 

https://t.co/ndk52ScEG5?amp=1


----------



## beer dave

amberpi said:


> Whirlwind romances are time consuming. I'll be back more now. We're taking the small people this fall so I'll have tons of questions about how to go to wdw with children...which I guess people do but seems weird to me...lol. We're going to catch a quick weekend to get the lay of the land here shortly actually.



From the Swolverine to the pirate and princess rooms and back.... sounds like a novel...


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> It smooth, but there's a pretty steep rise to get over that bridge. I always internally laugh at the suckers who rent surrey bikes to pedal around the lake when they hit that hill, and the Dad is the only one still pedaling while the wife is doing minimal effort and the two kids in the back are on their phones with feet on the pedals doing nothing. You want to see some misery at Disney sit on that bridge for an hour or so.



LOL, me and my wife have been there done that.  Only once.  Never again.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Explore the New Bourbon Trail at Disney Springs



oh my.


----------



## jlundeen

JARNJ3 said:


> I think you are younger and more fit than I
> 
> Also have a Dad on an ECV -- is that walkway smooth?  I can't remember.  Last time I did it I was obsessively looking for alligators at the same time.....


That hill could be a challenge for an ECV battery....  Otherwise, walking slowly is my style, but only early in the day - later it's boat and bus if boat isn't going there.


----------



## pooh'smate

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Infinity War has huge Thursday opening
> 
> https://t.co/ndk52ScEG5?amp=1



It was EPIC!!!!!! I can't wait to see it again.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Bay Max said:


> Cool!  I've gotta try it.  Do you know if they have vests for...  umm...  larger, Baloo types?



Vests are adjustable so I’m pretty sure anyone will fit.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Infinity War has huge Thursday opening
> 
> https://t.co/ndk52ScEG5?amp=1



At the theater right now to see it (on line me for popcorn)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> At the theater right now to see it (on line me for popcorn)


Ill be seeing it in a few hours!


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Ill be seeing it in a few hours!


I am going tomorrow night with my boyfriend. Not been following the Avengers but am getting pretty excited. I saw and loved Black Panther!


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> At the theater right now to see it (on line me for popcorn)





rteetz said:


> Ill be seeing it in a few hours!





MissGina5 said:


> I am going tomorrow night with my boyfriend. Not been following the Avengers but am getting pretty excited. I saw and loved Black Panther!



Jealous of everyone whose going this weekend. I have to wait about a week till I come home from college to see it. Hopefully I’m able to avoid spoilers.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Construction Work to Impact Select Roads Around the Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## amberpi

beer dave said:


> From the Swolverine to the pirate and princess rooms and back.... sounds like a novel...



Don't be crazy...I'm not letting small people change my lodging habits (also 24 hour room service is a shared value), but I'm going to be following the stupid tsl (which I still need to watch) fp times like a hawk now. Any idea yet how many visitors that will bring to dhs or would it all be speculative at this point?


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> They are adding buses while boats are down I believe.
> 
> It takes me about 15-20 minutes from Beach Club and Boardwalk is closer to DHS.


But I don’t want to take a bus or walk 15-20 min in July heat with 3 girls in tow!!  Hope they work fast.


----------



## rteetz

closetmickey said:


> But I don’t want to take a bus or walk 15-20 min in July heat with 3 girls in tow!!  Hope they work fast.


The boat wasn't exactly fast either...

Buses at least have A/C.


----------



## closetmickey

********** said:


> It smooth, but there's a pretty steep rise to get over that bridge. I always internally laugh at the suckers who rent surrey bikes to pedal around the lake when they hit that hill, and the Dad is the only one still pedaling while the wife is doing minimal effort and the two kids in the back are on their phones with feet on the pedals doing nothing. You want to see some misery at Disney sit on that bridge for an hour or so.


I’ve been that sucker!!


----------



## MissGina5

PS. HUGE congrats @amberpi !!!


----------



## beer dave

amberpi said:


> Don't be crazy...I'm not letting small people change my lodging habits (also 24 hour room service is a shared value), but I'm going to be following the stupid tsl (which I still need to watch) fp times like a hawk now. Any idea yet how many visitors that will bring to dhs or would it all be speculative at this point?



lol you never watched the TS movies? ...... you should change your screen name to Crash Course......

Is DH a disney guy or did you meet at comicon?....... couldn't resist.  Just funnin'....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DCA Photo Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/photo-rep...18-adorable-snowman-stand-incredicoaster-etc/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Ill be seeing it in a few hours!



Thanos demands silence so I obviously won’t say anything about the details of the movie...

But will say that I saw it in 3D and those gut it was pretty cool (though not nevessary) and also that they had a preview for Solo in 3D and that seemed really cool in 3D


----------



## PolyRob

JARNJ3 said:


> I think you are younger and more fit than I
> 
> Also have a Dad on an ECV -- is that walkway smooth?  I can't remember.  Last time I did it I was obsessively looking for alligators at the same time.....



My mom made this trip back and forth on an ECV 4 times in March with no problems at all. The ECV rode very smoothly and she had no power issues.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

amberpi said:


> Whirlwind romances are time consuming. I'll be back more now. We're taking the small people this fall so I'll have tons of questions about how to go to wdw with children...which I guess people do but seems weird to me...lol.


Was away for SWDS and haven’t been on since I got back. Just wanted to say CONGRATS!!!!!!  And ASK AWAY wrt WDW with kids.


----------



## rteetz

I am happy for you @amberpi but I have to ask everyone to move back on topic. There are boards more appropriate for giving advice about taking kids to WDW. I wish you and your new husband the best.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I am happy for you @amberpi but I have to ask everyone to move back on topic. *There are boards more appropriate for giving advice about taking kids to WDW.* I wish you and your new husband the best.


I didn’t mean *here*!! Other parts of the board, of course.


----------



## dlavender

Noticed when leaving the MK tonight that the monorail now has a wait board.  Showing 15 min wait.  Has it always had that and I just never noticed?!


----------



## amberpi

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I didn’t mean *here*!! Other parts of the board, of course.



And I don't even know what to ask yet, but I won't be asking on the rumor boards, beyond speculation on TSL might look like in the fall, but I won't be asking again. I thought that was fair to ask on rumors.


----------



## FoxC63

********** said:


> It smooth, but there's a pretty steep rise to get over that bridge. I always internally laugh at the suckers who rent surrey bikes to pedal around the lake when they hit that hill, and the Dad is the only one still pedaling while the wife is doing minimal effort and the two kids in the back are on their phones with feet on the pedals doing nothing. You want to see some misery at Disney sit on that bridge for an hour or so.


----------



## danikoski

amberpi said:


> And I don't even know what to ask yet, but I won't be asking on the rumor boards, beyond speculation on TSL might look like in the fall, but I won't be asking again. I thought that was fair to ask on rumors.



The Disney for Families board rocks. I lurk over there a lot since I am planning a trip with the whole family (kids, including an 18 month old, and grand parents) for next June. The TSL thread on the TPAS boards might have an answer to your question about fall crowds. Congrats, BTW!

Edit: took out SWGE speculation since that's next year, not this year...need more coffee


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Navi River Journey is back open

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/navirriverreturns/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Infinity War heading for a massive opening weekend

http://variety.com/2018/film/box-office/box-office-avengers-infinity-war-1202790375/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Is Developing a Soft Robotic Arm Comparable to Baymax


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Post Canaveral begins work on new two story cruise terminal

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...z-port-canaveral-terminal-20180427-story.html


----------



## Roxyfire

amberpi said:


> And I don't even know what to ask yet, but I won't be asking on the rumor boards, beyond speculation on TSL might look like in the fall, but I won't be asking again. I thought that was fair to ask on rumors.



I dunno I just assume it'll be crazy. But follow Ryan's Toy Story Thread and you might get some sense of it. Also congrats on your life change and new step-spawnlings! May they become cool and nerdy as well!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Infinity War heading for a massive opening weekend
> 
> http://variety.com/2018/film/box-office/box-office-avengers-infinity-war-1202790375/




Just to add - per this morning, it took in $105.9m on Friday - 2nd biggest opening / 2nd biggest single day ever (behind the Force Awakens) and now on pace for $240m opening weekend

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/news/?id=4392&p=.htm

Overseas gross is up to $178.5m for three days

Also, Friday's opening pushed Disney's total gross for 2018 over the $1bn mark.  This was done in only 117 days - the fastest ever for a studio breaking Disney's own record of 128 days set in 2016


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just to add - per this morning, it took in $105.9m on Friday - 2nd biggest opening / 2nd biggest single day ever (behind the Force Awakens) and now on pace for $240m opening weekend
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/news/?id=4392&p=.htm
> 
> Overseas gross is up to $178.5m for three days
> 
> Also, Friday's opening pushed Disney's total gross for 2018 over the $1bn mark.  This was done in only 117 days - the fastest ever for a studio breaking Disney's own record of 128 days set in 2016



Good thing it's doing well. Has a massive budget. I'm sure just paying all those names isn't cheap.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Good thing it's doing well. Has a massive budget. I'm sure just paying all those names isn't cheap.


Yeah the names alone have to be quite the large part of the budget.


----------



## danikoski

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Good thing it's doing well. Has a massive budget. I'm sure just paying all those names isn't cheap.


I believe it was billed as one of, if not the, most expensive movies ever made.


----------



## skier_pete

Just got back from Infinity War - I won't say anything about the movie itself other than while I think there are better Marvel movies out there it is worth a watch before what happens becomes general knowledge.

But what I really wanted to comment on was the response to the trailers that I saw. The theater I was in had a bunch of teens (14-17 age) and they went completely NUTS for the Incredibles 2 trailer. This huge buzz went through the theater, and it makes me think that if I2 can capture that age group - the movie is going to open HUGE. (Animated movies don't normally do that great with older teens.) I know it's only one theater - but I suspect this movie will do bigger than anyone thinks - could see Pixar's top domestic grosser which would take $450 million.

The other thing to mention is that after the I2 trailer came up, they showed the Solo trailer. While not as huge as for I2, there was quite a bit of buzz in the theater about it. However, unlike I2 I couldn't tell if it was excitement or just kind of "Oh, another Star Wars movie" but it FELT like a good buzz.

That's my 2 cents - Incredibles 2 is going to be big guys - you heard it here first.



danikoski said:


> I believe it was billed as one of, if not the, most expensive movies ever made.



That record believe it on not goes to a Pirates of the Carribean movie. Beleive it or not there's evidence out there that "On Stranger Tides" cost $378 million. After that Infinity War is in the mix with a few others with a budget "about $300 million", but probably when all is said and done it might hit #2 on the price list around $325-$350. So, yeah pretty expensive.  (And for the most expensive movie you had no idea it cost that much and most expensive animated movie of all time: Tangled at $260 million.) Edit: Oh, and for most expensive Bomb - John Carter cost $263 million.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

From Bioreconstruct - photo of the cement pour at the Guardians of the Galaxy  foundation:


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> From Bioreconstruct - photo of the cement pour at the Guardians of the Galaxy  foundation:
> 
> View attachment 319678


I was at Epcot today and got parked on the grass by the bus loop due to the trucks taking up 3 of the parking areas.


----------



## soniam

We just got back from Infinity Wars. We really enjoyed it. Definitely not in the bottom, but in the top half easily. We rewatched all of the MCU movies, except Hulk; I like to pull a Dallas on that one (really two) and forget it happened. I was glad we rewatched them, because there are a ton of characters in this. Our theater, Alamo Drafthouse, showed a synopsis for each of the MCU phases before the movie. It was really cool and good for those that hadn't seen all of them. They also had a video of guys from a local comic book store talking about the origin comic for some of the characters. It was pretty wild how different things are in the MCU movies.


----------



## tarak

********** said:


> But what I really wanted to comment on was the response to the trailers that I saw. The theater I was in had a bunch of teens (14-17 age) and they went completely NUTS for the Incredibles 2 trailer. This huge buzz went through the theater, and it makes me think that if I2 can capture that age group - the movie is going to open HUGE. (Animated movies don't normally do that great with older teens.) I know it's only one theater - but I suspect this movie will do bigger than anyone thinks - could see Pixar's top domestic grosser which would take $450 million.



My teenagers are really excited about Incredibles 2. I think there’s a lot of nostalgia there. Even though they were really young when it came out, it was one of the first movies they saw.


----------



## skier_pete

tarak said:


> My teenagers are really excited about Incredibles 2. I think there’s a lot of nostalgia there. Even though they were really young when it came out, it was one of the first movies they saw.



Well, and think about being 15 and Monster's Inc and Toy Story would be kiddie movies. Incredibles is still an awesome superhero movie and there's an adult undercurrent there as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New monorails are coming

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/breaking-bob-gurr-confirms-new-monorails-coming-to-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New monorails are coming
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/breaking-bob-gurr-confirms-new-monorails-coming-to-walt-disney-world/


Wowza. That is some big news. Much needed, too.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New monorails are coming
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/breaking-bob-gurr-confirms-new-monorails-coming-to-walt-disney-world/



Love it!!!!


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New monorails are coming
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/breaking-bob-gurr-confirms-new-monorails-coming-to-walt-disney-world/


Not gonna lie, we were on Monorail Red late the other night, and my 4 year old cousin went to cross the cabin to his dad and kind of went to stand behind his legs which weren’t far from the door, and it was all I could do to say calmly, “Please make sure he doesn’t lean on the door,” when really I wanted to shout amongst our relatively crowded cabin, “OMG, get him away from the door NOW!” My face probably looked crazy though because even though my words were trying not to panic, my eyes definitely were!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New monorails are coming
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/breaking-bob-gurr-confirms-new-monorails-coming-to-walt-disney-world/



Just to brag a little, the interviewer, Jeff Barnes, was a college professor for DH and I  it’s been so cool to see him publish Disney books to such success and see him killing it in the Disney community!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
HUGE global box office weekend for Infinity War

http://deadline.com/2018/04/avenger...all-time-international-box-office-1202378926/


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> HUGE global box office weekend for Infinity War
> 
> http://deadline.com/2018/04/avenger...all-time-international-box-office-1202378926/


With not even opening in China yet crazy.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> HUGE global box office weekend for Infinity War
> 
> http://deadline.com/2018/04/avenger...all-time-international-box-office-1202378926/



I'd say it paid for itself in it's opening weekend.


----------



## MissGina5

MissGina5 said:


> I am going tomorrow night with my boyfriend. Not been following the Avengers but am getting pretty excited. I saw and loved Black Panther!


Follow Up, AMAZING. Sat stunned for wayyyy too long.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> Well, and think about being 15 and Monster's Inc and Toy Story would be kiddie movies. Incredibles is still an awesome superhero movie and there's an adult undercurrent there as well.


Our kids are 11 and 13, and they already find these films “cute” and a reminder of when they were “younger”. They’ll still see new ones but aren’t dying to. 

To be honest, they’re all in the same bucket though — they do not hold Incredibles out as a superhero movie.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Amazing that this beat out Force Awakens. Infinity War is a major hit.

http://deadline.com/2018/04/avengers-infinity-war-weekend-box-office-opening-records-1202378032/

Disney is just unbelievable at the box office the past few years. 2016 they hit $7 billion for the studio. 2017 was down with over $6 billion. I would not be surprised at all if they hit well over $7 billion this year with Black Panther, Infinity War, Solo, Incredibles, and Mary Poppins (there are of course other movies in there as well).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Amazing that this beat out Force Awakens. Infinity War is a major hit.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2018/04/avengers-infinity-war-weekend-box-office-opening-records-1202378032/
> 
> Disney is just unbelievable at the box office the past few years. 2016 they hit $7 billion for the studio. 2017 was down with over $6 billion. I would not be surprised at all if they hit well over $7 billion this year with Black Panther, Infinity War, Solo, Incredibles, and Mary Poppins (there are of course other movies in there as well).



I was thinking that with Black Panther, Infinity Wars and then Solo they have to put up like the best 6months/first half of a year ever


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was thinking that with Black Panther, Infinity Wars and then Solo they have to put up like the best 6months/first half of a year ever


Without a doubt. Incredibles is in June so that could be part of that first six months. Ant-Man 2 as well. Disney will have that Fox deal paid off in no time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Without a doubt. Incredibles is in June so that could be part of that first six months. Ant-Man 2 as well. Disney will have that Fox deal paid off in no time.



I am curious how Ant-Man 2 will do given  that (as I understand it) it is set prior to Infinity War and just wondering if it gets lost in the shuffle


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am curious how Ant-Man 2 will do given  that (as I understand it) it is set prior to Infinity War and just wondering if it gets lost in the shuffle


Yeah definitely. It of course won't do Infinity War or Black Panther numbers but I am sure it will do decent as it is a Marvel film and people really love getting into the whole universe. I never saw the first one in theaters but might check this one out due to the Infinity War buzz I am still on.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I think ant man was one of the lower grossing Marvel's, but you never know.

I remember the last one being well received, and I don't think the budget is anywhere near as high as some of the others.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Amazing that this beat out Force Awakens. Infinity War is a major hit.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2018/04/avengers-infinity-war-weekend-box-office-opening-records-1202378032/
> 
> Disney is just unbelievable at the box office the past few years. 2016 they hit $7 billion for the studio. 2017 was down with over $6 billion. I would not be surprised at all if they hit well over $7 billion this year with Black Panther, Infinity War, Solo, Incredibles, and Mary Poppins (there are of course other movies in there as well).


I’m always happy when Disney does well, but as someone who is NOT a fan of the Marvel stuff, I just hope this doesn’t mean the parks are eventually covered in that theme.


----------



## mom2rtk

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I’m always happy when Disney does well, but as someone who is NOT a fan of the Marvel stuff, I just hope this doesn’t mean the parks are eventually covered in that theme.


At least they are limited by the terms of the Universal deal in WDW. DLR though...... watch out. Ugh.


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I’m always happy when Disney does well, but as someone who is NOT a fan of the Marvel stuff, I just hope this doesn’t mean the parks are eventually covered in that theme.



Your pretty safe in Florida since they with only a few exceptions can't use the IP thanks to the Universal deal. Gaurdians of the Galaxy and Dr. Strange are the only two so far that can come into Florida, and I don't think they will do much with Dr. Strange.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> Your pretty safe in Florida since they with only a few exceptions can't use the IP thanks to the Universal deal. Gaurdians of the Galaxy and Dr. Strange are the only two *so far* that can come into Florida, and I don't think they will do much with Dr. Strange.


Yes. *So far.*


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am curious how Ant-Man 2 will do given  that (as I understand it) it is set prior to Infinity War and just wondering if it gets lost in the shuffle


Just guessing here...but....
we know it takes place after Civil War, so the ending could be...one or two characters getting caught into what happened at end of Infinity war, which causes Ant Man and or Wasp to join back with Avengers to figure out what happened?

Trying to not give up any of the Infinity movie here....


----------



## Phicinfan

********** said:


> Your pretty safe in Florida since they with only a few exceptions can't use the IP thanks to the Universal deal. Gaurdians of the Galaxy and Dr. Strange are the only two so far that can come into Florida, and I don't think they will do much with Dr. Strange.


Depending on how it does....Capt. Marvel(Ms. Marvel to those of us really old gang...) could also bypass the loop hole too I think.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

http://themeparkuniversity.com/univ...aster-headed-to-islands-of-adventure-in-2019/

Interesting speculation about the new Harry Potter ride at IOA.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I’m always happy when Disney does well, but as someone who is NOT a fan of the Marvel stuff, I just hope this doesn’t mean the parks are eventually covered in that theme.


I'm a fan of Marvel and I don't want the parks to have too much Marvel lol


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Minnie Vans are officially at all WDW resorts

https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/walt-disn...-at-all-resorts-all-star-resorts-added-today/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Minnie Vans are officially at all WDW resorts
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/walt-disn...-at-all-resorts-all-star-resorts-added-today/


So, would this include Dolphin and Swan also?  Since there are several perks non-Dis properties don't get, just wondering if MVs will be included there for pickup....  I would think "yes" but seems that if they include D&S, why not other Good Neighbor Hotels?


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> So, would this include Dolphin and Swan also?  Since there are several perks non-Dis properties don't get, just wondering if MVs will be included there for pickup....  I would think "yes" but seems that if they include D&S, why not other Good Neighbor Hotels?


Swan and Dolphin are not included in this since they are not Disney hotels. I will say that once you have the service activated from staying at a Disney hotel you can use it pretty much anywhere so then they could pick you up at swan and Dolphin.


----------



## dina444444

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Photo Update – When I See an Elephant Fly


----------



## jlundeen

OFF TOPIC:  Is there such a thing as the Travel Agent Park Hours Calendar anymore - the old links I have to it all error out now.  Trying to figure out the November trip, and looking at last year's hours on WDWDis, it shows an early (4:30) close for MK one day....probably private party or CM Christmas Party?  But wondering how far in advance they schedule that kind of thing so we can start planning our parks...  Of course te MVMCP will be on the same days as always, but this seems to indicate PRIVATE - NO DISNEY GUESTS ALLOWED that night ..


----------



## SureAsLiz

jlundeen said:


> OFF TOPIC:  Is there such a thing as the Travel Agent Park Hours Calendar anymore - the old links I have to it all error out now.  Trying to figure out the November trip, and looking at last year's hours on WDWDis, it shows an early (4:30) close for MK one day....probably private party or CM Christmas Party?  But wondering how far in advance they schedule that kind of thing so we can start planning our parks...  Of course te MVMCP will be on the same days as always, but this seems to indicate PRIVATE - NO DISNEY GUESTS ALLOWED that night ..



That's the CM Service Celebration, so correct: private - no disney guests allowed that night


----------



## jlundeen

SureAsLiz said:


> That's the CM Service Celebration, so correct: private - no disney guests allowed that night


Thanks...that what I kind of figured.... leave it to me to pick that week!  HA HA HA


----------



## Disneymom1126

********** said:


> But what I really wanted to comment on was the response to the trailers that I saw. The theater I was in had a bunch of teens (14-17 age) and they went completely NUTS for the Incredibles 2 trailer. This huge buzz went through the theater, and it makes me think that if I2 can capture that age group - the movie is going to open HUGE. (Animated movies don't normally do that great with older teens.)* I know it's only one theater - but I suspect this movie will do bigger than anyone thinks* - could see Pixar's top domestic grosser which would take $450 million.



Just wanted to make your "n of 1" into an "n of 2" - my theater (also filled with a lot of teens) had the same reaction to the I2 trailer. I think it's going to be huge because little kids are going to want to go, but then also the older kids/teens who saw the original when they were kids. It makes me wonder if Disney didn't wait this long for a sequel for that reason! Also, definitely themes for adults - I cracked up at the part in the trailer where Mr. Incredible is fed up with the math homework.



********** said:


> The other thing to mention is that after the I2 trailer came up, they showed the Solo trailer. While not as huge as for I2, there was quite a bit of buzz in the theater about it. However, unlike I2 I couldn't tell if it was excitement or just kind of "Oh, another Star Wars movie" but *it FELT like a good buzz*.



For the Solo trailer, what I noticed was a lot of chatter that people didn't seem to realize another Star Wars movie was coming out and then a general excitement about it. I agree it felt like a surprised then "good" buzz.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

‘Avengers: Infinity War’ All-Time Opening Record Even Higher With $258M+ Domestic, $640M+ WW – Update


----------



## jlundeen

jlundeen said:


> Thanks...that what I kind of figured.... leave it to me to pick that week!  HA HA HA


Sorry - one more question and then I'll let this off-topic die....  Liz, is the date for the CM night 11/29 or 11/30 - on the MVMCP it shows availability for 11/29 (Thursday) which is apparently what day it was on last year....


----------



## rteetz

Rumor Round Up April 2018

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-april-2018/


----------



## SureAsLiz

jlundeen said:


> Sorry - one more question and then I'll let this off-topic die....  Liz, is the date for the CM night 11/29 or 11/30 - on the MVMCP it shows availability for 11/29 (Thursday) which is apparently what day it was on last year....



Neither - Its November 5th
The 29th and 30th are both MVMCP dates


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up April 2018
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-april-2018/


I like the rumor of the 50th running until the end of 2022. IF we make it make there for the 50th this gives us a bit more time to get down there and it still be filled with celebration.


----------



## Chef Louis

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I’m always happy when Disney does well, but as someone who is NOT a fan of the Marvel stuff, I just hope this doesn’t mean the parks are eventually covered in that theme.



Yeah I agree with this, but think it's inevitable. At some point Disney and Universal will come to some sort of agreement. Just doesn't seem to be an priority for Disney yet. Once it happens or if they just decide to use non Universal right heroes. I hope they keep it concentrated in one park.

Future world as Marvel park makes sense, you could kind of tie in education with certain Hero's, Stark with tech, Ant-Man could be nature or body ala Honey I Shrunk the kids and so on.  To counter all the testosterone the countrys could tie into more of the fairytale and classic characters. It's a bummer that France went with Ratatouille instead of Beauty and the Beast. Would love it if Pixar just stayed in Hollywood Studios.


----------



## jlundeen

SureAsLiz said:


> Neither - Its November 5th
> The 29th and 30th are both MVMCP dates


  YAY...I guess it would have shortened this off-topic thread had I stated our dates at the beginning...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Now Boarding: This Plane Themed to Shanghai Disneyland’s Disney·Pixar Toy Story Land


----------



## ejgonz2

Chef Louis said:


> Yeah I agree with this, but think it's inevitable. At some point Disney and Universal will come to some sort of agreement. Just doesn't seem to be an priority for Disney yet. Once it happens or if they just decide to use non Universal right heroes. I hope they keep it concentrated in one park.
> 
> Future world as Marvel park makes sense, you could kind of tie in education with certain Hero's, Stark with tech, Ant-Man could be nature or body ala Honey I Shrunk the kids and so on.  To counter all the testosterone the countrys could tie into more of the fairytale and classic characters. It's a bummer that France went with Ratatouille instead of Beauty and the Beast. Would love it if Pixar just stayed in Hollywood Studios.



You’re pretty much describing my dreams.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Hollywood Studios to Offer Daily Extra Magic Hours in July and August 2018


----------



## TsWade2

rteetz said:


> I’m not sure that will return even without Lasseter.


Well, I tried.


----------



## danikoski

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> http://themeparkuniversity.com/univ...aster-headed-to-islands-of-adventure-in-2019/
> 
> Interesting speculation about the new Harry Potter ride at IOA.



This sounds very cool...I'd ride on Hagrid's motorbike...and interesting in the fact that MK is getting Tron lightcycles...I wonder if that played a role in USO's ride vehicle decision...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hammerhead Fred's Bar replaces Shark Reef at Typhoon Lagoon

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/review-hammerhead-freds-bar-replaces-shark-reef-at-typhoon-lagoon/


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yes. *So far.*



I don't know. I think someone at Universal is saying "Disney gets Marvel at WDW over my dead body", and I think they mean it. Universal won't sell the rights back for any sane amount of money. They don't need the money. Unless Disney can figure out a way to make their lives miserable, I don't see Universal selling any time soon.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

danikoski said:


> This sounds very cool...I'd ride on Hagrid's motorbike...and interesting in the fact that MK is getting Tron lightcycles...I wonder if that played a role in USO's ride vehicle decision...



I think the bigger influence was the ride height that the article talked about. How the sidecar lowers the height requirement significantly.

I think that is really genius, if that's what the ride vehicles are like. Hagrid's motorbike is pretty iconic, and placing it right next to his hut and the hippogriff ride world.

I'm even more excited for this ride now, I hope this article got it right.

Except I'm sure I'll be arguing with my boyfriend about who has to sit in the side car.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

DLP Rumor : WDS Art of Disney Animation Post-Show Room to Be Transformed in "Blue Sky Disney" Area to Preview Walt Disney Studios Expansion ?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wheel of Fortune Celebrates 35th Anniversary from Walt Disney World Beginning April 30


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ABC previews Toy Story Land on May 2nd 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...a-special-line-up-of-toy-story-land-segments/


----------



## Firebird060

Well hmm if they are doing this Early May they must be closer to being done then was previously thought of on this thread.  I doubt they would allow such a large coverage inside a "half" done area.  It might mean we might see a decent number of Passholder Previews


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
MaxPass at Disneyland will soon expand to Fantasmic and World of Color

https://twitter.com/dlthings/status/990981056978300929?s=21


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> MaxPass at Disneyland will soon expand to Fantasmic and World of Color
> 
> https://twitter.com/dlthings/status/990981056978300929?s=21


Finally


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> I don't know. I think someone at Universal is saying "Disney gets Marvel at WDW over my dead body", and I think they mean it. Universal won't sell the rights back for any sane amount of money. They don't need the money. Unless Disney can figure out a way to make their lives miserable, I don't see Universal selling any time soon.


Agreed. But what about more Guardians-like offerings that eventually litter the parks? That’s more what I had in mind wrt WDW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Well hmm if they are doing this Early May they must be closer to being done then was previously thought of on this thread.  I doubt they would allow such a large coverage inside a "half" done area.  It might mean we might see a decent number of Passholder Previews



maybe - they could also be careful with camera angles and make it seem like it is more done than it really is.


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Agreed. But what about more Guardians-like offerings that eventually litter the parks? That’s more what I had in mind wrt WDW.



They can only put so much Guardians in the park in a sane way. If they build Guardians in more than one park or multiple attractions in Epcot, I think they would be insane. Even Frozen didn't really get more than 1 thing in each park, except for FEA and M&G in Norway. Not really counting M&G as an attraction.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe - they could also be careful with camera angles and make it seem like it is more done than it really is.


This is true. Fancy editing does wonders


----------



## ejgonz2

soniam said:


> They can only put so much Guardians in the park in a sane way. If they build Guardians in more than one park or multiple attractions in Epcot, I think they would be insane. Even Frozen didn't really get more than 1 thing in each park, except for FEA and M&G in Norway. Not really counting M&G as an attraction.



Post avengers 4, I expect more “obscure” characters and teams to take center stage. If they’re popular those could be included.


----------



## Firebird060

To a extent I agree, but exposed Dirt and Grime from construction can only be cleaned up and glossed over by fancy camera angles so much lol unless they add lens flare and extreme close ups to the tv personalities, or just use alot of Artist Rendered Drawings, I still see this as a good sign of possible AP passholder offerings being ready sooner than discussed here


----------



## soniam

ejgonz2 said:


> Post avengers 4, I expect more “obscure” characters and teams to take center stage. If they’re popular those could be included.



Possibly not. We might be surprised at how many of the Avengers are excluded. Supposedly, Jim Hill spent a day taking pictures of any artwork at Universal Super Hero Island that included a character. I still haven't found his full analysis of this, but supposedly there were a lot of characters in the art, including supposedly Black Panther.

Plus, the characters would have to be big enough for an attraction. It seems they got away with the Dr Strange M&G at DHS, but they haven't built anything for him. I think they want big known (not necessarily now but after movies), popular characters for the attractions. It would have to be a really popular movie for a lesser known character to get an attraction. They kind of lucked out with Guardians. Or should I say they realized that sticking to the Guardians comic books for the character development wasn't a great idea. Star Lord is an arrogant jerk in some of the comics, even more so than he comes across in the movie.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios to Offer Daily Extra Magic Hours in July and August 2018



Article is not correct - it ends August 25th. That is not every day in July and August as the article implies. (Can you tell I'm bitter that it ends  on the first day of my trip?) 



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> http://themeparkuniversity.com/univ...aster-headed-to-islands-of-adventure-in-2019/
> 
> Interesting speculation about the new Harry Potter ride at IOA.



Do I have to be the nerd that says "It's not Hagrid's bike, it's Sirius' bike."  Of course, he gave it to Hagrid for safe keeping, so I guess it then became Hagrid's....OK never mind. 

I do think this is a fun idea for a milder coaster. Really it's a piece that Universal is well missing. There are lots of little kids that love Harry Potter but they are left riding only the Hyppogriff ride right now, which is pretty lame, a train ride, and waving their wands around at stuff. I'm not sure it gets us back to Universal any sooner, though.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Disney and Twitter strike new live content and advertising deal.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> Article is not correct - it ends August 25th. That is not every day in July and August as the article implies. (Can you tell I'm bitter that it ends  on the first day of my trip?)
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to be the nerd that says "It's not Hagrid's bike, it's Sirius' bike."  Of course, he gave it to Hagrid for safe keeping, so I guess it then became Hagrid's....OK never mind.
> 
> I do think this is a fun idea for a milder coaster. Really it's a piece that Universal is well missing. There are lots of little kids that love Harry Potter but they are left riding only the Hyppogriff ride right now, which is pretty lame, a train ride, and waving their wands around at stuff. I'm not sure it gets us back to Universal any sooner, though.



Nah you aren't the only nerd. I was going with Hagrid since, according to the article, the ride will be based on Hagrid's terrible driving/flying. 

I'm very excited to see how it turns out, and I will definitely be heading to Universal to ride it. I'm seriously hoping that this article is right, they could do all sorts of great stuff with the Forbidden Forest and real set pieces/animatronics.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Article is not correct - it ends August 25th. That is not every day in July and August as the article implies. (Can you tell I'm bitter that it ends on the first day of my trip?)



Yeah I noticed that.


----------



## MissGina5

ejgonz2 said:


> Post avengers 4, I expect more “obscure” characters and teams to take center stage. If they’re popular those could be included.


GIVE ME ANTMAN!


----------



## KevM

ejgonz2 said:


> Post avengers 4, I expect more “obscure” characters and teams to take center stage. If they’re popular those could be included.



AK or Epcot will eventually have a Squirrel Girl ride/attraction and I’ll be there opening day for it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

soniam said:


> They can only put so much Guardians in the park in a sane way. If they build Guardians in more than one park or multiple attractions in Epcot, I think they would be insane. Even Frozen didn't really get more than 1 thing in each park, except for FEA and M&G in Norway. Not really counting M&G as an attraction.


This is what I meant by Guardians-like offerings:



ejgonz2 said:


> Post avengers 4, I expect more “obscure” characters and teams to take center stage. If they’re popular those could be included.


----------



## DBDiz

soniam said:


> Possibly not. We might be surprised at how many of the Avengers are excluded. Supposedly, Jim Hill spent a day taking pictures of any artwork at Universal Super Hero Island that included a character. I still haven't found his full analysis of this, but supposedly there were a lot of characters in the art, including supposedly Black Panther.
> 
> Plus, the characters would have to be big enough for an attraction. It seems they got away with the Dr Strange M&G at DHS, but they haven't built anything for him. I think they want big known (not necessarily now but after movies), popular characters for the attractions. It would have to be a really popular movie for a lesser known character to get an attraction. They kind of lucked out with Guardians. Or should I say they realized that sticking to the Guardians comic books for the character development wasn't a great idea. Star Lord is an arrogant jerk in some of the comics, even more so than he comes across in the movie.




That's a shame, Black Panther / Wakanda and the super advanced technology would be a perfect fit for Tomorrowland or Future World (assuming they keep that name/theming).


----------



## chasingthtdream08

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hammerhead Fred's Bar replaces Shark Reef at Typhoon Lagoon
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/review-hammerhead-freds-bar-replaces-shark-reef-at-typhoon-lagoon/



So sad. Shark Reef was one of the greatest memories I have of my many vacations to WDW and my time on the College Programs.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

********** said:


> Article is not correct - it ends August 25th. That is not every day in July and August as the article implies. (Can you tell I'm bitter that it ends  on the first day of my trip?)





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Nah you aren't the only nerd.





rteetz said:


> Yeah I noticed that.



Hey guys,

Just wanted to pop in and let you all know that on the info we received directly from Disney, they said, and I quote, _"In July and August Guests staying at select Walt Disney World resort hotels can access Extra Magic Hours daily - yes, daily! - to experience favorite attractions at Disney's Hollywood Studios, including the attractions in the all-new Toy Story Land."
_
It's so hard to know if they'll change something as we all know things are subject to change any time. That emphasis of the "yes, daily!" makes me wonder if they really are still working on things. The site has been known to be inaccurate at times when they're still updating.

That said, I'm so glad you guys pay very close attention!!


----------



## skier_pete

MissGina5 said:


> GIVE ME ANTMAN!



Antman's an original Avenger, and I even think his image is up on the walls in Marvel Land...so sorry. 

Hey since we have Arendell now, maybe we can have Wakanda in future world. Don't need to actually call him Black Panther...probably not...


----------



## skier_pete

WebmasterJackie said:


> . That emphasis of the "yes, daily!" makes me wonder if they really are still working on things. The site has been known to be inaccurate at times when they're still updating.
> 
> That said, I'm so glad you guys pay very close attention!!



I suppose they could extend it, but right when Disney first announced it a few weeks ago i checked, and they put up dates until August 25th back then. Starting August 26th they have regular EMH scheduled at DHS.  This article from the DIS is just announcing what was announced a little while ago.  I just figured I would get out in front of it in case anyone was hopping up and down because they had a trip last week of August like me, and they thought they'd have plenty of EMH to choose from.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I suppose they could extend it, but right when Disney first announced it a few weeks ago i checked, and they put up dates until August 25th back then. Starting August 26th they have regular EMH scheduled at DHS.  This article from the DIS is just announcing what was announced a little while ago.  I just figured I would get out in front of it in case anyone was hopping up and down because they had a trip last week of August like me, and they thought they'd have plenty of EMH to choose from.



I am actually the other way - we have a trip planned for the last week of August but are staying off site, so I am glad they don't have the morning EMHs for that week (at least as of now)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Harveys to Hold Steamboat Willie Signing Event May 4 & 5 at Walt Disney World


----------



## soniam

DBDiz said:


> That's a shame, Black Panther / Wakanda and the super advanced technology would be a perfect fit for Tomorrowland or Future World (assuming they keep that name/theming).



It's not definite, but I thought I remember hearing in a podcast that Black Panther was there. I wouldn't mind replacing Stitch with a Black Panther attraction though.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> It's not definite, but I thought I remember hearing in a podcast that Black Panther was there. I wouldn't mind replacing Stitch with a Black Panther attraction though.


Black Panther can’t be used at WDW.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Disney sues over taxes.

BLUF: Yacht and Beach were assessed a value of $353 Million, which is just about double the assesed value Disney was hoping for ($180 Million). Disney is now challenging county tax assement value of the two resorts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Black Panther can’t be used at WDW.



Seems like there is some debate if Wakanda (without using the character) could be used.  I mean, might be odd and not saying I am a fan of the idea but I recall that question coming up


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems like there is some debate if Wakanda (without using the character) could be used.  I mean, might be odd and not saying I am a fan of the idea but I recall that question coming up


I don’t know why you’d use Wakanda without Black Panther. That would be confusing for guests.


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios to Offer Daily Extra Magic Hours in July and August 2018


I really want them to extend those hours into October when we go!


----------



## pooh'smate

MissGina5 said:


> GIVE ME ANTMAN!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News*

Frozen the Musical: Original Broadway Cast Recording will be released digitally by Walt Disney Records on Friday, May 11, 2018. The physical album will be available on Friday, June 8, 2018.  The album is produced by Kristen Anderson-Lopez, Robert Lopez, Stephen Oremus, Dave Metzger and Chris Montan.

Video below of the Broadway Cast Recording!
*
Frozen the Musical: Original Broadway Cast Recording Preview!*


----------



## rteetz

From LucasFilm to Marvel


----------



## MissGina5

I am hearing about the new Pixar Play Zone from my sister and wow, everyone should check it out if they are staying at the Contemporary because the kids get to do a lot of cool stuff and walk away with things they made!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Ant-Man trailer comes out tomorrow May 1st.


----------



## Capang

MissGina5 said:


> I am hearing about the new Pixar Play Zone from my sister and wow, everyone should check it out if they are staying at the Contemporary because the kids get to do a lot of cool stuff and walk away with things they made!


We may have to try it in July!


----------



## beer dave

AzzySpazbourne said:


> *News
> *
> Disney sues over taxes.
> 
> BLUF: Yacht and Beach were assessed a value of $353 Million, which is just about double the assesed value Disney was hoping for ($180 Million). Disney is now challenging county tax assement value of the two resorts.


I hope they win--- otherwise our dues will skyrocket....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Black Panther can’t be used at WDW.



Is there a definitive list of who can and can't be used? All I've heard people quote is the confusion contract and stuff about having a cardboard cutout on the bathroom at IOA or being a member of the avengers at conception but not at universal... Confusion. And I am an attorney. Then again, I never tried to read through the original contract.



rteetz said:


> From LucasFilm to Marvel
> 
> View attachment 320002



Damn Ironman. Share the limelight!!



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Ant-Man trailer comes out tomorrow May 1st.



Wonder if this has anything to do with the fact that infinity war is now out? Perhaps a tie in they didn't want to spoil before?


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wonder if this has anything to do with the fact that infinity war is now out? Perhaps a tie in they didn't want to spoil before?



I doubt they will put anything in the trailer that spoils Infinity War - I think it's more about latching onto the hype of Infinity War and using that interest to promote box office. Ant Man was a pretty good movie, but was probably the lowest BO of any marvel film, so they definitely want to take advantage of the momentum.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is there a definitive list of who can and can't be used? All I've heard people quote is the confusion contract and stuff about having a cardboard cutout on the bathroom at IOA or being a member of the avengers at conception but not at universal... Confusion. And I am an attorney. Then again, I never tried to read through the original contract.
> 
> Damn Ironman. Share the limelight!!
> 
> Wonder if this has anything to do with the fact that infinity war is now out? Perhaps a tie in they didn't want to spoil before?


There is no public list. The contract doesn’t even state exactly who is and isn’t. I’m sure Disney and universal know who they can and can’t use though.


----------



## rteetz

Happy 29th anniversary to Disney’s Hollywood Studios!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> There is no public list. The contract doesn’t even state exactly who is and isn’t. I’m sure Disney and universal know who they can and can’t use though.



You seemed pretty sure they couldn't use ant man though.

So we're really not sure about any characters, except I'd say if they have an attraction at IOA they are 100% out, like Spiderman.

If they are featured on a cutout, they are probably out but not 100%


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Happy 29th anniversary to Disney’s Hollywood Studios!


I guess it totally skipped my mind that 2019 would be the 30th Anniversary of DHS. Was SW:GE supposed to open in time for the 30th Anniversary originally?


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You seemed pretty sure they couldn't use ant man though.
> 
> So we're really not sure about any characters, except I'd say if they have an attraction at IOA they are 100% out, like Spiderman.
> 
> If they are featured on a cutout, they are probably out but not 100%



I was the one that said they couldn't use Ant-man and cited images at Universal Orlando. I found this one out on the web from one of the restaurants there. 
Ant-man has been part of the Avengers in the comics since the very beginning.  If you own the rights to the Avengers, it's pretty certain you own the rights to Ant-man. I think Disney's come out and said this as well. (Note Black Panther is in this image as well.)  

Basically in the end how do we know if Disney can use a character in Orlando? If they have a meet and greet.  Only Gaurdians of the Galaxy and Dr. Strange have had Meet and Greets in Orlando. Black Panther had one in California, but NOT in Orlando. Dead giveaway - no Black Panther in Florida. 

As far as the question of "Captain Marvel" is still up in the air...but there's a pretty big red flag on that one...Disney is NOT allowed to use the name "Marvel" in the theme parks at all, even in California. Going to be interesting to see how they get around that one.


----------



## Phicinfan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You seemed pretty sure they couldn't use ant man though.
> 
> So we're really not sure about any characters, except I'd say if they have an attraction at IOA they are 100% out, like Spiderman.
> 
> If they are featured on a cutout, they are probably out but not 100%


The verbage states any member of the family of those used in the park.  So any major Avenger(black panther and Ant man, Hawk eye, Iron man, Vision, Scarlet Witch, Wasp and so on and so on and so on).


----------



## Phicinfan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wonder if this has anything to do with the fact that infinity war is now out? Perhaps a tie in they didn't want to spoil before?


Just an FYI, but per Marvel MCU time line, Antman and Wasp takes place after Civil War, but before Infinity War 1.  So there should be little tie in on Infinity war...unless they get effected at the end by Thanos' action....say one or so characters ......go poof?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You seemed pretty sure they couldn't use ant man though.
> 
> So we're really not sure about any characters, except I'd say if they have an attraction at IOA they are 100% out, like Spiderman.
> 
> If they are featured on a cutout, they are probably out but not 100%


I don’t remember bringing Ant man up in this discussion but is he not part of the avengers? If so he’s out. If a character is part of the avengers they are out. 

A character that appears in an avengers movie is not necessarily out though. Guardians and Dr. Strange which both appears in Infinity War were not part of the avengers.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I guess it totally skipped my mind that 2019 would be the 30th Anniversary of DHS. Was SW:GE supposed to open in time for the 30th Anniversary originally?


Probably not. I think maybe they originally targeted it for summer 2019 but it’s in get it open mode at this point.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
The 2018 Tony Award Nominations have been announced!!!

Frozen: The Broadway Musical has been nominated for:

1. Best Musical!
2. Best Book of a Musical (Jennifer Lee)!
3. Best Original Score (Music and/or Lyrics) Written for the Theatre (Music and Lyrics: Kristen Anderson-Lopez and Robert Lopez)!

"The 72nd Annual Tony Awards will be broadcast live on June 10th at 8/7c on CBS, hosted by Sara Bareilles and Josh Groban (YES!!! ) and presented by The Broadway League and the American Theatre Wing."

Disney Theatrical hasn't won the Best Musical Category since 1998 when the Lion King took the award, and the Lion King is the only Disney Theatrical musical to win Best Musical.

Source: https://broadwaydirect.com/2018-ton...il&utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_campaign=280

My opinion...Since Frozen only has 3 nominations, I don't see it winning Best Musical this year. Part of my reasoning is there are no nominations for Frozen from any of the best actor/actress, costuming, scenes, and orchestration categories. I will still be watching with the hopes that it does well with the 3 categories it was nominated for.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Coco has passed $800 million at the global box office!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Festival of the Lion King will have a brief refurbishment next week

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...osing-for-a-brief-refurbishment-next-week.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate the 29th Anniversary of Disney’s Hollywood Studios With These Fun Facts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

#DisneyParksLIVE: Replay Our Live Stream of the Sunrise at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Annual Passholder Exclusive Tervis Tumbler and Baseball Cap Available at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Wonders of Life Pavilion Exterior Refurbishment Takes a Darker Turn


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Has good morning America done the to story segment or is that tomorrow?


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Has good morning America done the to story segment or is that tomorrow?


Tomorrow May 2nd.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Happy 29th anniversary to Disney’s Hollywood Studios!


wow, I totally missed this 30 years anniversary (next year).  Wonder if there will be any promotions?


----------



## BigRed98

Could Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway be open next year for the 30th anniversary of DHS?


----------



## Phicinfan

BigRed98 said:


> Could Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway be open next year for the 30th anniversary of DHS?


I believe the plan is for MMRR to open on same timings as SW:GE.


----------



## rteetz

Phicinfan said:


> I believe the plan is for MMRR to open on same timings as SW:GE.


Yep Fall 2019.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Celebrate the 29th Anniversary of Disney’s Hollywood Studios With These Fun Facts



Fun Fact #1: There are no attractions left from opening day!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Fun Fact #1: There are no attractions left from opening day!


Yep, closest thing is Indiana Jones which opened in 1989 but later in the year.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> Tomorrow May 2nd.



Thank you!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You seemed pretty sure they couldn't use ant man though.
> 
> So we're really not sure about any characters, except I'd say if they have an attraction at IOA they are 100% out, like Spiderman.
> 
> If they are featured on a cutout, they are probably out but not 100%



The way I understand it/think of it has nothing to do with cutouts or anything

It is if the character was ever officially a member of the Avengers in the comics then Disney cannot use them in WDW.  So Black Panther was a member at one time so he is out but the Guardians never were.  Just appearing in an Avengers movie does it count - you need to have beeen an official member at one point


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> wow, I totally missed this 30 years anniversary (next year).  Wonder if there will be any promotions?



I am sure a cupcake or two


----------



## Brocktoon

********** said:


> As far as the question of "Captain Marvel" is still up in the air...but there's a pretty big red flag on that one...Disney is NOT allowed to use the name "Marvel" in the theme parks at all, even in California. Going to be interesting to see how they get around that one.



If Captain Marvel becomes a big enough hit to bring to the park, they could probably just go with calling her Carol Danvers.  Pretty sure even in the comics she's referred to much more often as Carol than Captain Marvel ... as there's been several Captain Marvels and her identity isn't a secret.  Don't know if that would still work legally though ...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Figment iPhone case

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-new-figment-sculpted-rubber-phone-case-released-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Digital Network announces podcast, Disney Eats, Oh My Disney app, and more 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...rogramming/amp/#click=https://t.co/BIfDnLn0lx


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Digital Network announces podcast, Disney Eats, Oh My Disney app, and more
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...rogramming/amp/#click=https://t.co/BIfDnLn0lx



I was at my local Disney Store over the weekend picking up some gift cards and noticed the CMs were all wearing big yellow Disney EATS! buttons ... at least I now know what they were plugging


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld to offer free admission to Florida teachers 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ion-to-active-and-certified-florida-teachers/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Three Caballeros merchandise

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-ne...owcase-merchandise-flocks-to-mexico-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Diablo Burger coming to The Edison

https://twitter.com/theedisonfla/status/991291653951500290?s=21


----------



## PxyShan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> #DisneyParksLIVE: Replay Our Live Stream of the Sunrise at Magic Kingdom Park


Up next from #DisneyParksLIVE: Watching paint dry!

ok... I did watch it. But it brings to mind the discussion here a while back on how Disney doesn't know when to say "no" to social media trends. *cough*purplewall*cough*


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


>



Fun! They referenced the quantum realm.... so maybe there was some reason they released this one after IW. We saw the other Ant Man preview before IW in the theater, so they are certainly riding the hype too.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Adorable Snowman Frosted Treats Now Open at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> Fun Fact #1: There are no attractions left from opening day!


I can't remember what WAS there when it opened...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Three Caballeros merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-ne...owcase-merchandise-flocks-to-mexico-at-epcot/



I love the three caballeros but $40 for a woven shopping type bag??? I know Disney souvenirs were always overpriced but now it's ridiculous.


----------



## dlavender

PxyShan said:


> Up next from #DisneyParksLIVE: Watching paint dry!
> 
> ok... I did watch it. But it brings to mind the discussion here a while back on how Disney doesn't know when to say "no" to social media trends. *cough*purplewall*cough*



I know we've covered that purple wall on this thread on here with much disdain...but......

We were there over the weekend.  I did not realize the following that the wall had.  We had to push our way through what used to be my favorite short cut through the terrace.


----------



## amalone1013

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I love the three caballeros but $40 for a woven shopping type bag??? I know Disney souvenirs were always overpriced but now it's ridiculous.


Yeah, I looked for a bag to use for work when we were there in January and couldn't find any bag that was worth the money for me. I didnt want the square canvas tote, I wanted something a little wider, but everything was $40 at least. I ended up with one from the Disney store when I got home for $15ish


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

dlavender said:


> I know we've covered that purple wall on this thread on here with much disdain...but......
> 
> We were there over the weekend.  I did not realize the following that the wall had.  We had to push our way through what used to be my favorite short cut through the terrace.


It must vary a good deal.  We were there over SWDS race weekend and used that short cut multiple times -- no one there.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It must vary a good deal.  We were there over SWDS race weekend and used that short cut multiple times -- no one there.


It definitely varies.


----------



## SureAsLiz

dlavender said:


> I know we've covered that purple wall on this thread on here with much disdain...but......
> 
> We were there over the weekend.  I did not realize the following that the wall had.  We had to push our way through what used to be my favorite short cut through the terrace.



It was Dapper Day weekend and the wall was a very hot spot for photos


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am curious how Ant-Man 2 will do given  that (as I understand it) it is set prior to Infinity War and just wondering if it gets lost in the shuffle



I know I'm a tad late to reply, but Ant-Man is really the perfect hero to follow an Avengers movie.  The first Ant-Man followed Age of Ultron which I think was really smart.  The Avengers movies are so big in ever sense imaginable.  The scale of the film, it's importance to the overall MCU, etc, is huge.  What the audience needs is a smaller story, with smaller consequences, to kind of reset themselves and get prepared for the next arc of the coming phase.  The first Ant-Man story was very contained, and it was a breath of fresh air.  A nice way to just kind of kick back and be presented with things that are happening "in the now" of the movie.  No need to think about the implications of something that's going to happen 4 movies from then.  

I'm hoping Ant-Man and the Wasp is the same way.  A smaller scale story with smaller consequences.  The first movie was essentially a heist film.  The juxtaposition of the big battle in Ultron to the "big" battle in Ant-Man was great!  Ultron you had buildings crumbling, cities being destroyed, etc.  Ant-Man the big battle happened in a child's room.  Just a clever way to pull things back and level set.


----------



## Iowamomof4

PxyShan said:


> Up next from #DisneyParksLIVE: Watching paint dry!
> 
> ok... I did watch it. But it brings to mind the discussion here a while back on how Disney doesn't know when to say "no" to social media trends. *cough*purplewall*cough*


Hmm, I don't know. I watched parts of it and started trying to make plans to take my parents to WDW because I love it so much and I'm sad they've never been and if they ever want to go it should be soon, while they're active enough to really enjoy it. Maybe they DO know what they're doing.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Fantasy Unveils Exclusive Tiffany Necklace


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Pandora Store at Disney Springs to Hold Special Mother's Day Shopping Event on May 5


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Resort Celebrates Earth Month


----------



## skier_pete

jlundeen said:


> I can't remember what WAS there when it opened...



I know - I posted that as sort of a joke - because people forget there was almost nothing in the park opening day. Here's the list:
*
The Great Movie Ride*
a dark ride paying homage to several classic films, located inside The Chinese Theatre - a recreation of
the famous Hollywood landmark Mann's Chinese Theatre

*The Backstage Studio Tour *
a 2-hour guided tour including the short films _The Lottery_ & _Michael and Mickey_

*The Magic of Disney Animation Tour *
a show and tour including the 9-minute short _Back to Neverland_

*The Monster Sound Show*
hosted by Sony - showing the importance of sound in cinema through a film and an interactive stage show

*Superstar Television*
hosted by Sony in a 1,000-seat theater - an interactive live show that recreates the production of some of
TV's greatest shows, using park guests as part of the cast

Easy to forget that 3 of these were long, long gone, Backstage Tour was a shell of itself when it finally closed. So when GMR closed and people were saying "No original attractions", it's not like that list was long.

For those that want to know the OLDEST attractions in the park, in order:
August 25, 1989 Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular! (28 years)
December 15, 1989 Star Tours: The Adventures Continue (28 years)
May 16, 1991 Muppet*Vision 3D (26 years)
November 22, 1991 Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage (26 years)
January 7, 1992 Voyage of the Little Mermaid (26 years)
July 22, 1994 The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror (23 years)
October 15, 1998 Fantasmic! (19 years)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> August 25, 1989 Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular! (28 years)


Just want to add that this was supposed to open with the park but the park was a rush job to begin with and not everything could get done in time.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Just want to add that this was supposed to open with the park but the park was a rush job to begin with and not everything could get done in time.



yes and it should probably be mentioned for those that don't know that the park was not initially intended to be a full day park, but half park and half working studio. The working studio has also of course long been shuttered, and what little was left is not in the pile of rubble removed for TSL and SWGE.


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> Just want to add that this was supposed to open with the park but the park was a rush job to begin with and not everything could get done in time.



I just recently watched the Opening special of Disney MGM Studios.  It is available on YouTube and the version I watched was almost 2 hours.  They even included commercials that aired during the special.  During the special, John Forsythe and Kate Jackson were at the Indy venue and you actually see some of the cast members practicing some of their stunts.  Then you had the host, John Ritter almost get impaled by the spears that come out of the ground.  Also I believe that for some of the musical performances in the special, they used the venue.  So while the Indy stunt show may not have opened on May 1st, the special at least gives the impression that the stunt show was probably really close to being ready.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> I just recently watched the Opening special of Disney MGM Studios.  It is available on YouTube and the version I watched was almost 2 hours.  They even included commercials that aired during the special.  During the special, John Forsythe and Kate Jackson were at the Indy venue and you actually see some of the cast members practicing some of their stunts.  Then you had the host, John Ritter almost get impaled by the spears that come out of the ground.  Also I believe that for some of the musical performances in the special, they used the venue.  So while the Indy stunt show may not have opened on May 1st, the special at least gives the impression that the stunt show was probably really close to being ready.


Yep. 

Jim Hill actually just did a history segment on Indiana Jones in the theme parks. This stunt show was supposed to come to Disneyland as well. OSHA has not been a fan of the show in the past either.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Pandora Store at Disney Springs to Hold Special Mother's Day Shopping Event on May 5


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> I know - I posted that as sort of a joke - because people forget there was almost nothing in the park opening day. Here's the list:
> *
> The Great Movie Ride*
> a dark ride paying homage to several classic films, located inside The Chinese Theatre - a recreation of
> the famous Hollywood landmark Mann's Chinese Theatre
> 
> *The Backstage Studio Tour *
> a 2-hour guided tour including the short films _The Lottery_ & _Michael and Mickey_
> 
> *The Magic of Disney Animation Tour *
> a show and tour including the 9-minute short _Back to Neverland_
> 
> *The Monster Sound Show*
> hosted by Sony - showing the importance of sound in cinema through a film and an interactive stage show
> 
> *Superstar Television*
> hosted by Sony in a 1,000-seat theater - an interactive live show that recreates the production of some of
> TV's greatest shows, using park guests as part of the cast
> 
> Easy to forget that 3 of these were long, long gone, Backstage Tour was a shell of itself when it finally closed. So when GMR closed and people were saying "No original attractions", it's not like that list was long.
> 
> For those that want to know the OLDEST attractions in the park, in order:
> August 25, 1989 Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular! (28 years)
> December 15, 1989 Star Tours: The Adventures Continue (28 years)
> May 16, 1991 Muppet*Vision 3D (26 years)
> November 22, 1991 Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage (26 years)
> January 7, 1992 Voyage of the Little Mermaid (26 years)
> July 22, 1994 The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror (23 years)
> October 15, 1998 Fantasmic! (19 years)


Oh yeah, I remember those now. I think that movie had Bette Midler in it to didn't it? And didn't it go through the costume building where you could see all sorts of people working on sewing up new costumes Etc? And the actual studio building which is now the launch bay, where there were artist drawing? IWe did those tours and I'm sure all the other attractions for the time. I think our trip was in maybe 1989 or 1990? It was our first Adventure in Florida!


----------



## AdamEfimoff

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> The 2018 Tony Award Nominations have been announced!!!
> 
> Frozen: The Broadway Musical has been nominated for:
> 
> 1. Best Musical!
> 2. Best Book of a Musical (Jennifer Lee)!
> 3. Best Original Score (Music and/or Lyrics) Written for the Theatre (Music and Lyrics: Kristen Anderson-Lopez and Robert Lopez)!
> 
> "The 72nd Annual Tony Awards will be broadcast live on June 10th at 8/7c on CBS, hosted by Sara Bareilles and Josh Groban (YES!!! ) and presented by The Broadway League and the American Theatre Wing."
> 
> Disney Theatrical hasn't won the Best Musical Category since 1998 when the Lion King took the award, and the Lion King is the only Disney Theatrical musical to win Best Musical.
> 
> Source: https://broadwaydirect.com/2018-ton...il&utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_campaign=280
> 
> My opinion...Since Frozen only has 3 nominations, I don't see it winning Best Musical this year. Part of my reasoning is there are no nominations for Frozen from any of the best actor/actress, costuming, scenes, and orchestration categories. I will still be watching with the hopes that it does well with the 3 categories it was nominated for.


 A Band's Visit !!1 will win


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   New "Universal Play" Feature Debuts as Part of Universal Orlando's Mobile App


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Select Magic Kingdom Entertainment Offerings to be Impacted by Concrete Work


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   PHOTOS: Massive Star Wars: The Force Awakens Model to be Unveiled at LEGOLAND Florida


----------



## danikoski

jlundeen said:


> Oh yeah, I remember those now. I think that movie had Bette Midler in it to didn't it? And didn't it go through the costume building where you could see all sorts of people working on sewing up new costumes Etc? And the actual studio building which is now the launch bay, where there were artist drawing? IWe did those tours and I'm sure all the other attractions for the time. I think our trip was in maybe 1989 or 1990? It was our first Adventure in Florida!



Yep, the costume department was great, and I loved the animation studio. I wish they still had the animation studio, but with a lot of it digital, it probably wouldn't be quite as interesting.

Edit: Just realized while writing this, next year marks 30 years since I first went to WDW...wow...I feel old.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> I don’t remember bringing Ant man up in this discussion but is he not part of the avengers? If so he’s out. If a character is part of the avengers they are out.
> 
> A character that appears in an avengers movie is not necessarily out though. Guardians and Dr. Strange which both appears in Infinity War were not part of the avengers.





TheMaxRebo said:


> The way I understand it/think of it has nothing to do with cutouts or anything
> 
> It is if the character was ever officially a member of the Avengers in the comics then Disney cannot use them in WDW.  So Black Panther was a member at one time so he is out but the Guardians never were.  Just appearing in an Avengers movie does it count - you need to have beeen an official member at one point



Simply being an Avenger doesn't make a character off limits.  Dr. Strange has been an Avenger and will be again in the new comic series.  I believe when the contract was drawn up, all the characters were sorted into the "family" for which they were best known.  For example, Spider-Man was an Avenger but is best known as a solo character.  So he's part of the "Spider-Man family".


----------



## shoreward

ABC will be promoting and offering sneak peaks of Toy Story Land, all day long, on May 2.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rld-Wednesday/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q3wo42620180015G


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> Simply being an Avenger doesn't make a character off limits.  Dr. Strange has been an Avenger and will be again in the new comic series.  I believe when the contract was drawn up, all the characters were sorted into the "family" for which they were best known.  For example, Spider-Man was an Avenger but is best known as a solo character.  So he's part of the "Spider-Man family".


True however due to Black Panther's part of the Avengers he is in that family and cannot be used in WDW. Dr. Strange is not in that family and can be used as we saw.


----------



## rteetz

Forgot to mention that the gone but never forgotten Pleasure Island also opened on on May 1st, 1989.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Forgot to mention that the gone but never forgotten Pleasure Island also opened on on May 1st, 1989.


<Insert sentimental comments here>

I don't need to bore everyone with my off-topic nostalgia. Except my kids! They have to listen to me, dang it!


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Disney Dream jobs, a new show, will follow kids on a day of their dream job at Disney.  How fantastic would it be if they made a version for grown ups!  I would love to be in imagineering for a day or maybe parade manager!  

http://variety.com/2018/digital/news/disney-digital-star-wars-newfronts-2018-slate-1202793436/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NEWS

Looks like Disney as agreed to raise minimum CM salary to $15/hour by 2021, but wants things back in exchange for that

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-offers-to-raise-cast-members-pay-to-15-per-hour-by-2021/


----------



## dlavender

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Disney Dream jobs, a new show, will follow kids on a day of their dream job at Disney.  How fantastic would it be if they made a version for grown ups!  I would love to be in imagineering for a day or maybe parade manager!
> 
> http://variety.com/2018/digital/news/disney-digital-star-wars-newfronts-2018-slate-1202793436/



I do this myself when waiting for POTC, yelling “fill in all available space” every 5 mins or so


----------



## mikeamizzle

Rteetz, any chance you will be posting up links to the ABC special segments that are airing today on Toy Story Land? 

I remember how great it was when you were able to provide links to the segments last year when they did the same for the opening of Pandora.

 Its really quite frustrating that they don't simply tweet out these segments as they air them live as they are essentially serving as infomercials anyway.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at Alien Swirling Saucers vehicles!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0426180028A


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> Rteetz, any chance you will be posting up links to the ABC special segments that are airing today on Toy Story Land?
> 
> I remember how great it was when you were able to provide links to the segments last year when they did the same for the opening of Pandora.
> 
> Its really quite frustrating that they don't simply tweet out these segments as they air them live as they are essentially serving as infomercials anyway.


Yes I will be doing my best here and in the official toy story land thread.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toy Story Land merchandise

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disney-world/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0426180030A


----------



## rteetz

*Video
*
From GMA this morning on Toy Story Land

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ndise-and-entertainment-in-toy-story-land.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at Alien Swirling Saucers vehicles!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0426180028A



I am assuming the aliens in the cars don’t move or anything, right?  Would be neat if they would move the lever they are holding or something


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am assuming the aliens in the cars don’t move or anything, right?  Would be neat if they would move the lever they are holding or something


Yeah I don't believe they move at all.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

All in the Details: Imagineers Bring Wheezy To Life at Toy Story Land at Walt Disney World


----------



## mikeamizzle

This guy doing the interviews for the GMA segment was brutal, kept interrupting the presenters every other sentence.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Video of the Wheezy Animatronic

https://twitter.com/showcasewishes/status/991668512795123712?s=21


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at Alien Swirling Saucers vehicles!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0426180028A


Looks like Tea Cups with Aliens....  LOL


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Looks like Tea Cups with Aliens....  LOL


Sort of. It is a copy of Mater's Junkyard Jamboree in DCA.


----------



## mikeamizzle

A little disappointed with Alien Swirling Saucers, though I guess I have no reason to be, we've known that it will essentially be a carbon copy of Mater's almost since reveal. I still can't help but feel like they could have plus'ed this attraction out a bit more. Mater's, while a very fun ride, visually doesn't look as appealing/exciting to ride from outside the queue. I just hope it doesnt end up being another Navi River Journey/Flights of Passage scenario where one ride is clearly the afterthought and it is reflected in everything from the queue, to the length, to the level crowd interest and, thus, free flowing dispersal of crowds into the land rather than the mad dash to get in line for one attraction that Pandora feels like it is to me right now...

As much as I love all of the theming and every detail in that land, the overwhelming line for Flights of passage that often stretches to Africa and makes it impossible to experience without a fastpass really breaks the immersion to me of the experience that they were trying to create with Pandora, that every nook and cranny was worth exploring and experiencing. To me, instead it has turned into a rat race to get in line for one attraction that has a ridiculous stand by line that is borderline absurd when there is no other attraction in the park that draws crowds in a similar fashion.

Anyway, longwinding and rambling rant ended.

TLDR / Alien Swirling Saucers is pretty low effort in my opinion.

edit: Though I did forget somehow that Midway Mania will also be in the land so hopefully this along with Slinky Dog Dash to split the crowds in Toy Story land, it probably won't be as bad as Pandora. To me, Pandora proves that a new land needs at least three attractions to really be "full", look at Cars Land, three attractions and that is one of the most impressive expansions they have ever done (my favorite).

I hope the Pandora "problem" doesn't plague Galaxies Edge in the same manner. It seems that they have realized this though somewhat with the addition of the RPG roleplaying components to really engage people in the other nooks of the land, that Pandora has failed at doing IMO.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

New ‘Disney After Hours’ Dates Now Available for Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## skier_pete

mikeamizzle said:


> A little disappointed with Alien Swirling Saucers, though I guess I have no reason to be, we've known that it will essentially be a carbon copy of Mater's almost since reveal. I still can't help but feel like they could have plus'ed this attraction out a bit more. Mater's, while a very fun ride, visually doesn't look as appealing/exciting to ride from outside the queue.



While we can always wish that they put in more, I think that AlienSS ride is a good fit to DHS. There are virtually no rides for kids in that park and never has been until TSMM opened up. This is a ride targeted for kids, and I would disagree with those that say its like Mad Tea Party, because this is a "whip" ride, which is unique to WDW (and only Mater's at DCA is the only other one in the US.)  I personally don't love the teacups because it's way too easy as an adult to get sick with the spinning,but the thrill of a "whip" ride is still a lot of fun for adults and kids alike.

The "Pandora" problem is forever and always going to be a problem with the addition of new rides - new rides will ALWAYS be more popular. There's a good chance that these rides will have hours and hours of waits - not because they are great but simply because they are new.  You are right that SW:GE will have it even worse, because unlike Pandora, many people will have planned their entire vacations around Star Wars, and the demand is going to be massive - I just really want to know how Disney is going to handle it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Just announced: Sesame Street a SeaWorld coming in 2019

https://seaworld.com/orlando/rides/sesame-street/


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> New ‘Disney After Hours’ Dates Now Available for Magic Kingdom Park



Ugh - I could not hate this more.  Remember when you could go to MK on a Saturday night and stay until 1 or 2 AM for free? Not anymore - pay $119 for the privilege. As I've said, I don't mind hard ticket events that don't affect take away park time, but this is just terrible. Especially now it looks like they are leaking over into MNSSHP season, so now you have 4 nights a week for Halloween parties, and a fifth night devoted to late-night ticketed event. Soon - forget ever staying at MK past 10 PM without paying through the nose.


----------



## Roxyfire

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> New ‘Disney After Hours’ Dates Now Available for Magic Kingdom Park



Lots of Saturday nights there during "peak" summer dates. I think a lot can be implied about that.


----------



## dlavender

********** said:


> Ugh - I could not hate this more.  Remember when you could go to MK on a Saturday night and stay until 1 or 2 AM for free? Not anymore - pay $119 for the privilege. As I've said, I don't mind hard ticket events that don't affect take away park time, but this is just terrible. Especially now it looks like they are leaking over into MNSSHP season, so now you have 4 nights a week for Halloween parties, and a fifth night devoted to late-night ticketed event. Soon - forget ever staying at MK past 10 PM without paying through the nose.



I agree.  Having a Saturday in summer close down at 10 so you can sell another hard ticket is a pretty bad move.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Ugh - I could not hate this more.  Remember when you could go to MK on a Saturday night and stay until 1 or 2 AM for free? Not anymore - pay $119 for the privilege. As I've said, I don't mind hard ticket events that don't affect take away park time, but this is just terrible. Especially now it looks like they are leaking over into MNSSHP season, so now you have 4 nights a week for Halloween parties, and a fifth night devoted to late-night ticketed event. Soon - forget ever staying at MK past 10 PM without paying through the nose.


Only $89 for AP and DVC 

I agree with you though.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

So I saw Avengers last night.

I'm not sure what I think right now. Was it a good movie? Yes. 

But I've still got some thoughts going through my head. I did appreciate the humor though.

I'll be commenting more about it on this thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/avengers-infinity-war-discussion-contains-spoilers.3678864/


----------



## jknezek

mikeamizzle said:


> A little disappointed with Alien Swirling Saucers, though I guess I have no reason to be, we've known that it will essentially be a carbon copy of Mater's almost since reveal. I still can't help but feel like they could have plus'ed this attraction out a bit more. Mater's, while a very fun ride, visually doesn't look as appealing/exciting to ride from outside the queue. I just hope it doesnt end up being another Navi River Journey/Flights of Passage scenario where one ride is clearly the afterthought and it is reflected in everything from the queue, to the length, to the level crowd interest and, thus, free flowing dispersal of crowds into the land rather than the mad dash to get in line for one attraction that Pandora feels like it is to me right now...
> 
> .



I think in this case, unlike Pandora, the rides are targeted at different audiences. Pandora, as an experience, appeals to the more in depth Disney folks, plus the run of the mill guests all the way down to the height restriction. Swirling Saucers is less appealing to general guests and more just something for families and littler ones. Now that doesn't mean others won't ride it, but it's not a general appeal ride for guests of all ages. So I think it is inevitable that it will be a very different line for TSMM and the coaster than Swirling Saucers.

It's like Space Mountain and the Rockets in Tommorowland. I fully expect the coaster to be a mad dash at opening and Swirling Saucers to be massively less in demand from guests overall after a few months. On the upside, parents will have something to do with Littles while Biggers go on the coaster, something that Pandora really isn't great at.


----------



## splash327

********** said:


> While we can always wish that they put in more, I think that AlienSS ride is a good fit to DHS. There are virtually no rides for kids in that park and never has been until TSMM opened up. This is a ride targeted for kids, and I would disagree with those that say its like Mad Tea Party, because this is a "whip" ride, which is unique to WDW (and only Mater's at DCA is the only other one in the US.)  I personally don't love the teacups because it's way too easy as an adult to get sick with the spinning,but the thrill of a "whip" ride is still a lot of fun for adults and kids alike.
> 
> The "Pandora" problem is forever and always going to be a problem with the addition of new rides - new rides will ALWAYS be more popular. There's a good chance that these rides will have hours and hours of waits - not because they are great but simply because they are new.  You are right that SW:GE will have it even worse, because unlike Pandora, many people will have planned their entire vacations around Star Wars, and the demand is going to be massive - I just really want to know how Disney is going to handle it.



Hershey has a whip ride as well.  It's the classic version that they have always had.   My kids love it.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> Only $89 for AP and DVC
> 
> I agree with you though.




UGH! Two of the Saturdays I'll be there (July 28th and Aug 4th).   Doubt I would by a ticket for this even with the AP discount.


----------



## skier_pete

jknezek said:


> It's like Space Mountain and the Rockets in Tommorowland. I fully expect the coaster to be a mad dash at opening and Swirling Saucers to be massively less in demand from guests overall after a few months. On the upside, parents will have something to do with Littles while Biggers go on the coaster, something that Pandora really isn't great at.



Yes AlienSS (we REALLY need to come up with a good acronym for this one) should not have nearly the lines of the other two, though initially I'm sure they will be crazy long, but even Mater's stabilized at 20-40 minutes after Carsland was opened for 6 months, so I really think you'll see the same thing here. 

What I am also hoping that these two rides (SDD and AlienSS) will draw FP+ away from TSMM that maybe you can actually snatch a TSMM FP later in the day. (Limiting folks to one out of all 3 should do that.)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> What I am also hoping that these two rides (SDD and AlienSS) will draw FP+ away from TSMM that maybe you can actually snatch a TSMM FP later in the day. (Limiting folks to one out of all 3 should do that.)


It actually is already. Since everything is tier one people who have been booking have found a lot of availability for TSMM and not as much for the two new attractions.


----------



## splash327

********** said:


> Yes AlienSS (we REALLY need to come up with a good acronym for this one) should not have nearly the lines of the other two, though initially I'm sure they will be crazy long, but even Mater's stabilized at 20-40 minutes after Carsland was opened for 6 months, so I really think you'll see the same thing here.
> 
> What I am also hoping that these two rides (SDD and AlienSS) will draw FP+ away from TSMM that maybe you can actually snatch a TSMM FP later in the day. (Limiting folks to one out of all 3 should do that.)




Lately, with the limited number of experiences in HS, I was able to get several FP+ for TSMM.   Last May my Son and I rode it 4 times.    We were able to just keep getting a fast pass for it.


----------



## skier_pete

splash327 said:


> Lately, with the limited number of experiences in HS, I was able to get several FP+ for TSMM.   Last May my Son and I rode it 4 times.    We were able to just keep getting a fast pass for it.



That's what I want to hear. SDD looks fun, but if we can ride TSMM 2 or 3 times that's a win for our family.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Yes AlienSS (we REALLY need to come up with a good acronym for this one) should not have nearly the lines of the other two, though initially I'm sure they will be crazy long, but even Mater's stabilized at 20-40 minutes after Carsland was opened for 6 months, so I really think you'll see the same thing here.
> 
> What I am also hoping that these two rides (SDD and AlienSS) will draw FP+ away from TSMM that maybe you can actually snatch a TSMM FP later in the day. (Limiting folks to one out of all 3 should do that.)



I think AS2 is the best we can do for an abreviation


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> Yes AlienSS (we REALLY need to come up with a good acronym for this one) snip...



On other threads, I've seen acronym as AS2...

EDITED:  Oops, TheMaxRebo beat me to it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



I have a feeling my kids will love this - the launch through the “Go!” Circles looks pretty cool!


----------



## dina444444

*New Contest*

New ‘Disney After Hours’ Dates Announced; Enter For a Chance to Join Us at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have a feeling my kids will love this - the launch through the “Go!” Circles looks pretty cool!



I was thinking "Baby's first inductive launch coaster". I said it early on - love the idea of an inductive launch on a milder coaster. Such a great idea.


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> *New Contest*
> 
> New ‘Disney After Hours’ Dates Announced; Enter For a Chance to Join Us at Magic Kingdom Park



Well, THAT'S a great contest. Looked closer at the rules Two tickets on June 28th ONLY. So unless you will be in Florida on those dates, no point in even entering. (Oh, but it includes parking!)

Edit: Even worse - the entry window is two hours long 11 am to 1 PM. Screw it - I entered just because this annoys me so. I'll give it to a friend if I win.


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> That's what I want to hear. SDD looks fun, but if we can ride TSMM 2 or 3 times that's a win for our family.



We found that both trips since the third rail (term of speech) we were able to get three rides in the first hour and still have our fast pass to come back to.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> We found that both trips since the third rail (term of speech) we were able to get three rides in the first hour and still have our fast pass to come back to.



Our last trip we didn’t it once at park opening, once with or fast pass, and then once with our bonus “4th” fastpass as there were still some available - I expect that even more with the new TSL rides I would think being a higher FP priority for most people


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think AS2 is the best we can do for an abreviation





jlundeen said:


> On other threads, I've seen acronym as AS2...
> 
> EDITED:  Oops, TheMaxRebo beat me to it



AS2 it is. Does that makes Slinky Dog SD2?


----------



## umichigan10

splash327 said:


> Lately, with the limited number of experiences in HS, I was able to get several FP+ for TSMM.   Last May my Son and I rode it 4 times.    We were able to just keep getting a fast pass for it.


Can also confirm I went to Epcot one morning last summer and got a TSMM fastpass for later that day. It’s not a guarantee but it’s easier than it used to be (and I’m sure the rest of the TSL attractions will only increase availability)


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Our last trip we didn’t it once at park opening, once with or fast pass, and then once with our bonus “4th” fastpass as there were still some available - I expect that even more with the new TSL rides I would think being a higher FP priority for most people



And the crowd going there at rope drop will probably dwindle with each new opening.  But, this could all be counterbalanced with them not staffing it as much as numbers dwindle a little.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Not sure if anyone posted this yet, but...






This is a really interesting look at Toy Story Land and gets me very excited


----------



## skier_pete

Tigger's ally said:


> And the crowd going there at rope drop will probably dwindle with each new opening.  But, this could all be counterbalanced with them not staffing it as much as numbers dwindle a little.



It will be VERY interesting to see how they do tiering in that park once SW:GE opens. You know the two SW rides will get their own tier, but where does that put rides like M&MRR and the TSL rides. Are they also "Tier 1"?  Or do they even make THREE tiers? It's all very interesting to think about.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> Well, THAT'S a great contest. Looked closer at the rules Two tickets on June 28th ONLY. So unless you will be in Florida on those dates, no point in even entering. (Oh, but it includes parking!)
> 
> Edit: Even worse - the entry window is two hours long 11 am to 1 PM. Screw it - I entered just because this annoys me so. I'll give it to a friend if I win.



It got worse.

I entered but I believe the rules say Florida residents only.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toy Story Land magicband for Ireland and U.K. guests

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...gicband-only-available-to-the-uk-and-ireland/


----------



## rteetz

Avengers 4 could be a 3 hour film according to reports.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> It will be VERY interesting to see how they do tiering in that park once SW:GE opens. You know the two SW rides will get their own tier, but where does that put rides like M&MRR and the TSL rides. Are they also "Tier 1"?  Or do they even make THREE tiers? It's all very interesting to think about.



My guess would be the two Star Wars attractions and the new Mickey Minnie Runaway Railroad Ride will be Tier 1 and everything else will be tier 2


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Avengers 4 could be a 3 hour film according to reports.



honestly, the pacing of Infinity War was so good it really didn't feel like it was *that* long so hopefully they can maintain that for Avengers 4


----------



## SureAsLiz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It got worse.
> 
> I entered but I believe the rules say Florida residents only.



Being a resident of the respective state is pretty standard for the meetups. As is the 2 hour entry window.
The only thing abnormal about this event is how far in advance the entry is


----------



## closetmickey

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> New ‘Disney After Hours’ Dates Now Available for Magic Kingdom Park





********** said:


> Ugh - I could not hate this more.  Remember when you could go to MK on a Saturday night and stay until 1 or 2 AM for free? Not anymore - pay $119 for the privilege. As I've said, I don't mind hard ticket events that don't affect take away park time, but this is just terrible. Especially now it looks like they are leaking over into MNSSHP season, so now you have 4 nights a week for Halloween parties, and a fifth night devoted to late-night ticketed event. Soon - forget ever staying at MK past 10 PM without paying through the nose.



COMPLETELY AGREE!! Saturday, 7/28, is our last night at WDW.  With the exception of HS closing at 10:30, can't believe that MK is the next latest closing park (on a SATURDAY, no less!) at 10pm.  Was really hoping the hours would be extended!  DLR rarely closes before midnight on a weekend, even during the "slow" season!!


----------



## mikeamizzle

Appreciate all of your feedback to my rant haha, you all make great points that I cannot disagree with at all.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> Only $89 for AP and DVC
> 
> I agree with you though.


Any chance you can meet me there with 4 tickets?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Infinity War crosses $800 million!

http://variety.com/2018/film/news/m...war-crosses-800-million-worldwide-1202795049/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Paddlefish wins best Seafood in Orlando award

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...n-the-orlando-magazine-readers-choice-awards/


----------



## a4matte

mikeamizzle said:


> This guy doing the interviews for the GMA segment was brutal, kept interrupting the presenters every other sentence.


THANK YOU! I didn't want to be the one saying it first. He was a terrible interviewer. It's like they grabbed a random Youtuber and asked them to do it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> My guess would be the two Star Wars attractions and the new Mickey Minnie Runaway Railroad Ride will be Tier 1 and everything else will be tier 2



Going to be a nice problem to have as this park will have some really good tier 2 rides.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Avengers 4 could be a 3 hour film according to reports.




I would welcome that. Just make it 4 hours and throw in an old timey intermission.



TheMaxRebo said:


> honestly, the pacing of Infinity War was so good it really didn't feel like it was *that* long so hopefully they can maintain that for Avengers 4



Someone at work complained about how long it was and I was like what?? It's not long. When they told me the length I was honestly shocked, and I've seen it twice.

It felt regular length to me.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Someone at work complained about how long it was and I was like what?? It's not long. When they told me the length I was honestly shocked, and I've seen it twice.
> 
> It felt regular length to me.


Exactly. My first time I was thinking I wanted it to be longer. I am seeing it again tonight.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate Cinco de Mayo at Select Locations in Disney Springs and Downtown Disney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO: Rainbow Mouse Ear Headband Coming Soon to Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Production Has Begun On Disney’s “The One And Only Ivan”; Full Cast Announced


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Taste of Baja Menu Debuts at Frontera Cocina in Disney Springs


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Coco has passed $800 million at the global box office!



Just saw this movie via Redbox.  It was very enjoyable loved the other Pixar/Disney inclusions!  Subtle but noticeable when paying attention.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Three Caballeros merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-ne...owcase-merchandise-flocks-to-mexico-at-epcot/



Love the hoodie & colors but this shirt...



reminds of the ultra downy commercial!


----------



## FoxC63

dlavender said:


> I did not realize the following that the wall had.



Yep, I received a lot of emails about it so I added to my thread:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/"]Magic Shots - Current Listings[/URL]
Who knew?!


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> Ugh - I could not hate this more.  Remember when you could go to MK on a Saturday night and stay until 1 or 2 AM for free? Not anymore - pay $119 for the privilege. As I've said, I don't mind hard ticket events that don't affect take away park time, but this is just terrible. Especially now it looks like they are leaking over into MNSSHP season, so now you have 4 nights a week for Halloween parties, and a fifth night devoted to late-night ticketed event. Soon - forget ever staying at MK past 10 PM without paying through the nose.



We will continue to have more and more of these and we'll see less and less EMH. They seem extremely popular (despite the cost), since they are more limited than EMH.

This seems to be the Spring/Summer answer to the Fall/Winter parties ... I sure don't blame Disney for doing it. The demand is there.

I'd probably do it once in a lifetime, like a special anniversary trip with the wife or something -- so it is appealing.


----------



## MommaBerd

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> New ‘Disney After Hours’ Dates Now Available for Magic Kingdom Park



So, I’m a little late to comment, but I am disappointed to see so many summer Saturday nights on the schedule. Why not limit it to week no guts? I thought this was a great idea for the chillier off months; my son and I even went this year. But it stinks for the summertime visitors who would likely get the extended hours without these events. Given this news, I’m willing to bet they decide to sell more tickets, too. Sadly, for us, unlike previous years, the park didn’t “feel” empty and we did have to wait in lines, albeit short ones. 

My guess is the number of tickets sold will ultimately creep up until it’s like a party night. Compared to the summer crowds, the limited number of tickets may seem great, but I think the charm and the “magic” of it will quickly be lost.


----------



## Gusey

Tim Traccker got a Behind the Scenes look at Ray Rush at Aquatica:


----------



## mcd2745

FoxC63 said:


> Love the hoodie & colors but this shirt...
> 
> View attachment 320227
> 
> reminds of the ultra downy commercial!



The quality of their t-shirts has gotten so bad. If you hold them up to the light, you can see right through them.


----------



## Roxyfire

MommaBerd said:


> So, I’m a little late to comment, but I am disappointed to see so many summer Saturday nights on the schedule. Why not limit it to week no guts? I thought this was a great idea for the chillier off months; my son and I even went this year. But it stinks for the summertime visitors who would likely get the extended hours without these events. Given this news, I’m willing to bet they decide to sell more tickets, too. Sadly, for us, unlike previous years, the park didn’t “feel” empty and we did have to wait in lines, albeit short ones.
> 
> My guess is the number of tickets sold will ultimately creep up until it’s like a party night. Compared to the summer crowds, the limited number of tickets may seem great, but I think the charm and the “magic” of it will quickly be lost.



Not counting tax it's almost an extra $20 per hour (full price) or $15 per hour (discounts) both before tax.  That's assuming you're through the gate at 7 and stay until the very end (6 hours). That's quite a lot for an extra Saturday evening in say, July, when the parks normally would be open until 12 or 1 am anyway. I say that's a hard pill to swallow but I'm sure there's people who've already purchased their tickets.


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think AS2 is the best we can do for an abreviation



I know it's longer, but why not TSASS?  Then you can pronounce it Tee-Sass.  Toy Story Alien Saucer Spin?


----------



## FoxC63

mcd2745 said:


> The quality of their t-shirts has gotten so bad. If you hold them up to the light, you can see right through them.



I believe they are made for the extreme heat in Florida.  Some of the T's we have here at our local Disney Store in MI are much thicker by comparison.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> I know it's longer, but why not TSASS?  Then you can pronounce it Tee-Sass.  Toy Story Alien Saucer Spin?


I prefer AS2


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Roll out dates for Disneyland mobile order

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/mobileorderrollout/


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> I prefer AS2



Whatever floats youz guyz boats.  I personally think more people will be confused if you start throwing numbers into things that don't have numbers in them but you do you!


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Whatever floats youz guyz boats.  I personally think more people will be confused if you start throwing numbers into things that don't have numbers in them but you do you!


I don’t think people will get TSASS. I also came up with AS2 for the TSL thread so I’m a bit biased.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Production Has Begun On Disney’s “The One And Only Ivan”; Full Cast Announced


Danny DeVito is going to be in Dumbo?! Amazing.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Mr. Mickey said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this yet, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really interesting look at Toy Story Land and gets me very excited



Also is anyone else bothered that at the end the green army man is taller than Buzz? It’s these types of things I hope and expect Disney to avoid


----------



## mikeamizzle

This is sort of an ad. But I just bought an Oculus Go VR system yesterday and have gotten a chance to experience some of the disney parks and studios VR and 360 degree cam multimedia that they have released for the first time and I am pretty blown away. 

Its almost worth the 199.00 price of entry just for the amazing ILM VR star wars shorts and behind the scenes features as well as a 360 degree virtual reality tour of pandora hosted by Joe Rohde. 

This is my first dip into the VR space so I apologize if this is old news but I encourage anyone interested to check it out. There is some amazing Disney content. Was pretty blown away the first time I watched the hollywood rip ride rocket 360 cam VR ride through that Universal Orlando has posted up on the Oculus video platform.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Whatever floats youz guyz boats.  I personally think more people will be confused if you start throwing numbers into things that don't have numbers in them but you do you!



In the end I am sure people will just call it "the alien ride" or something - just like people call it "Ariel's Ride" and not "Under the sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid" - even as an abbreviation "UtSJotLM" just doesn't roll off the tongue


----------



## Disneymom1126

TheMaxRebo said:


> My guess would be the two Star Wars attractions and the new Mickey Minnie Runaway Railroad Ride will be Tier 1 and everything else will be tier 2



Dare I suggest maybe they eliminate the tiers at HS after these open? Between Toy Story Land rides, RNRR, Tower of Terror, SWGE rides, M2R2 (I just wanted to get in on adding the numbers to abbreviations lol) there aren't the sheer number of rides as MK, but there are a lot of sought-after rides that I think people would be happy to select FP for. It will be interesting to see what they end up doing!


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> In the end I am sure people will just call it "the alien ride" or something - just like people call it "Ariel's Ride" and not "Under the sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid" - even as an abbreviation "UtSJotLM" just doesn't roll off the tongue


I call that the Little Mermaid and thats about it lol


----------



## mikeamizzle

is @SS blocked as a word that we aren't supposed to use? I apologize for breaking the rules here if I did inadvertently I'll edit that out (even if its not spelled the same...) I Kind of like using that as the acronym for the ride. I mean, its pretty funny I'm not sure what why not just use it. Disney definitely is aware of the acronym when naming these attractions, I wouldn't be shocked if they chose this name for the attraction because of the acronym lol. Some people in imagineering I'm sure have a bit of sense of humor with this stuff.


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> is @SS blocked as a word that we aren't supposed to use? I apologize for breaking the rules here if I did inadvertently I'll edit that out (even if its not spelled the same...) I Kind of like using that as the acronym for the ride. I mean, its pretty funny I'm not sure what why not just use it. Disney definitely is aware of the acronym when naming these attractions, I wouldn't be shocked if they chose this name for the attraction because of the acronym lol. Some people in imagineering I'm sure have a bit of sense of humor with this stuff.


We have an inappropriate word filter here on the DIS. That’s why we use AS2 as the acronym.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneymom1126 said:


> Dare I suggest maybe they eliminate the tiers at HS after these open? Between Toy Story Land rides, RNRR, Tower of Terror, SWGE rides, M2R2 (I just wanted to get in on adding the numbers to abbreviations lol) there aren't the sheer number of rides as MK, but there are a lot of sought-after rides that I think people would be happy to select FP for. It will be interesting to see what they end up doing!



Maybe over time but I think you need the teiring so that more people have a shot at getting a FP for at least one of the Star Wars rides.  Otherwise people that are staying on site for longer stays will book up all of Star Wars and The Mickey ride at like 70 days out and no one else will be able to get any of them


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> We have an inappropriate word filter here on the DIS. That’s why we use AS2 as the acronym.



Then why does it keep letting people type "Universal"?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikeamizzle said:


> is @SS blocked as a word that we aren't supposed to use? I apologize for breaking the rules here if I did inadvertently I'll edit that out (even if its not spelled the same...) I Kind of like using that as the acronym for the ride. I mean, its pretty funny I'm not sure what why not just use it. Disney definitely is aware of the acronym when naming these attractions, I wouldn't be shocked if they chose this name for the attraction because of the acronym lol. Some people in imagineering I'm sure have a bit of sense of humor with this stuff.



I assume the same people that named the All Star Sports resort


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume the same people that named the All Star Sports resort


Id be more inclined to stay there, were it called All Star Athletics


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The creation of Wheezy

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...he-wheezy-animatronic-for-slinky-dog-dash.htm


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> Danny DeVito is going to be in Dumbo?! Amazing.


This film isn’t Dumbo this is something else.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> New ‘Disney After Hours’ Dates Now Available for Magic Kingdom Park


Thanks for posting!  Went ahead and booked Aug 11 - this will be a first for us for this event.  


ETA: Do I wish they kept MK open until 11pm/1am during August like they did in years past??  YES.  I've complained about the cut to 10pm last year extensively on other threads.  

But with a DAH booked and 2 late MK EMH, this gives us three late MK nights during our August trip in the brutal heat.  So yes -- at the discounted AP rate I'll take it.  Am I part of the problem?  YUP, I guess.  Will I forego this extra because of that, at the expense of my trip when we can afford the extra?  NO.  

Clearly Disney has made the calculation and determined that there are enough people like me out there in this solid economy.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> This film isn’t Dumbo this is something else.


Good......
He's about the right size but I'm not sure if Danny could flap his little ears fast enough to get him off the ground.....


----------



## rteetz

Magic Kingdom has changed up its Starbucks mugs again. This time it features Tomorrowland.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> This film isn’t Dumbo this is something else.


I know it mentioned though that he would be in Dumbo as well. I am a librarian sir, I know who the One and Only Ivan is!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> Magic Kingdom has changed up its Starbucks mugs again. This time it features Tomorrowland.



They really move fast with those mugs - I just bought the second version of MK a couple of weeks ago (at least I think it's the second version)...looks like Fantasyland.


----------



## rteetz

TheFloatingBear said:


> They really move fast with those mugs - I just bought the second version of MK a couple of weeks ago (at least I think it's the second version)...looks like Fantasyland.


I know I didn’t even get that version. I only have he originals of each park.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> I know I didn’t even get that version. I only have he originals of each park.



I was trying to get a couple more of the 2nd (or 3rd) editions, especially since I had an expiring AP and wanted the discount, but every time I tried to go to a store, it was bananas! Especially Animal Kingdom! I was waiting on something in MK so I had a little time to kill, so I invested it there!


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks for posting!  Went ahead and booked Aug 11 - this will be a first for us for this event.
> 
> 
> ETA: Do I wish they kept MK open until 11pm/1am during August like they did in years past??  YES.  I've complained about the cut to 10pm last year extensively on other threads.
> 
> But with a DAH booked and 2 late MK EMH, this gives us three late MK nights during our August trip in the brutal heat.  So yes -- at the discounted AP rate I'll take it.  Am I part of the problem?  YUP, I guess.  Will I forego this extra because of that, at the expense of my trip when we can afford the extra?  NO.
> 
> Clearly Disney has made the calculation and determined that there are enough people like me out there in this solid economy.



As a dessert party apologist, welcome aboard.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks for posting!  Went ahead and booked Aug 11 - this will be a first for us for this event.
> 
> 
> ETA: Do I wish they kept MK open until 11pm/1am during August like they did in years past??  YES.  I've complained about the cut to 10pm last year extensively on other threads.
> 
> But with a DAH booked and 2 late MK EMH, this gives us three late MK nights during our August trip in the brutal heat.  So yes -- at the discounted AP rate I'll take it.  Am I part of the problem?  YUP, I guess.  Will I forego this extra because of that, at the expense of my trip when we can afford the extra?  NO.
> 
> Clearly Disney has made the calculation and determined that there are enough people like me out there in this solid economy.



My daughter and I did DAH for my birthday in January when we were there for a dance trip and had a great time, however the trend in the last few years to earlier close times is really unfortunate.  I would have hoped they kept this event to "slower" times and kept longer summer hours but I'm happy you get to try it! In recent years, I often find myself struggling with the macro/micro thing when planning my Disney vacations and saving for a couple of "extras"...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Studios Hollywood Extends the Jurassic Park 25th Anniversary Celebration to 3 Nights


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Voodoo Doughnut is Officially Open at Universal CityWalk


----------



## loutoo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Just announced: Sesame Street a SeaWorld coming in 2019
> 
> https://seaworld.com/orlando/rides/sesame-street/



The pictures they use In this announcement are from sesame place in Philadelphia  (which is a seaworld owned park).  I'm surprised it took them this long to use the rights in orando.  Although, that is a nice little place, I hope they do more than clone the exisitng stuff.  If they want to get back in the game with the big by they really need to step it up.


----------



## beer dave

splash327 said:


> Hershey has a whip ride as well.  It's the classic version that they have always had.   My kids love it.


I bet Dorney Park still has theirs too.....


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> Yes AlienSS (*we REALLY need to come up with a good acronym for this one*) should not have nearly the lines of the other two, though initially I'm sure they will be crazy long, but even Mater's stabilized at 20-40 minutes after Carsland was opened for 6 months, so I really think you'll see the same thing here.
> 
> What I am also hoping that these two rides (SDD and AlienSS) will draw FP+ away from TSMM that maybe you can actually snatch a TSMM FP later in the day. (Limiting folks to one out of all 3 should do that.)



How about SSoA....


----------



## rteetz

AS2, where a 2 looks like an S. I don’t think it’s that difficult.


----------



## Spaceguy55

ASfive


----------



## beer dave

Spaceguy55 said:


> ASfive


lol right-- I was just about to say a 5 looks more like an s than a 2 does......  so AS5....


----------



## beer dave

For that matter, , make it A55...


----------



## mikeamizzle

beer dave said:


> For that matter, , make it A55...



As a reference to 1955, Disneyland's birth year, right?  edit : by the way im done i promise lol


----------



## hertamaniac

beer dave said:


> I bet Dorney Park still has theirs too.....



Grew up on that thing and I think it is still in operation since 1920.  There was also one at Bushkill Park, but the flood(s) took it out.


----------



## skier_pete

I am with @rteetz on the acroynym - AS2.  The point of an acornym is to shorten the name as much as possible. TSASS is silly. That's not the name of the ride. You don't call 7DMT - FL7DMT. AS2 is perfect.

Now can someone tell me how we differentiate SM and SM. (Space and Splash that is.)


----------



## FoxC63

MissGina5 said:


> Id be more inclined to stay there, were it called All Star Athletics







And Joe Pesci would have been my choice for a role in any Disney movie.  The guy has talent and a voice.


----------



## danikoski

TheFloatingBear said:


> My daughter and I did DAH for my birthday in January when we were there for a dance trip and had a great time, however the trend in the last few years to earlier close times is really unfortunate.  I would have hoped they kept this event to "slower" times and kept longer summer hours but I'm happy you get to try it! In recent years, I often find myself struggling with the macro/micro thing when planning my Disney vacations and saving for a couple of "extras"...



I think what you are seeing, besides Disney doing a money grab, is that summer is becoming the slower season. Whereas now Fall to January has become packed.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Paul Giamatti to join Dwayne Johnson on Disney's Jungle Cruise


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> I am with @rteetz on the acroynym - AS2.  The point of an acornym is to shorten the name as much as possible. TSASS is silly. That's not the name of the ride. You don't call 7DMT - FL7DMT. AS2 is perfect.
> 
> Now can someone tell me how we differentiate SM and SM. (Space and Splash that is.)



Suck up....


----------



## skier_pete

beer dave said:


> Suck up....



Hey, he's got the power to ban me...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> Now can someone tell me how we differentiate SM and SM. (Space and Splash that is.)



I think splash is just usually called splash, and space is sm on the boards.

Though smt would make sense.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> AS2, where a 2 looks like an S. I don’t think it’s that difficult.


Hey — I’ll just conform but I would NEVER guess what it was seeing AS2. Not even sure I’ll remember that. I’ll probably just call it the alien ride.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

danikoski said:


> I think what you are seeing, besides Disney doing a money grab, is that summer is becoming the slower season. Whereas now Fall to January has become packed.


Summer wasn’t slower than Fall-Jan over the last two years. We’ve spent 10-12 days in early August, as well as visits for SWDS and W&D. August was busier.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Summer wasn’t slower than Fall-Jan over the last two years. We’ve spent 10-12 days in early August, as well as visits for SWDS and W&D. August was busier.


The last two years Marathon Weekend has been just as busy or busier than summer IMO.


----------



## Capang

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Summer wasn’t slower than Fall-Jan over the last two years. We’ve spent 10-12 days in early August, as well as visits for SWDS and W&D. August was busier.


Our October trip seemed way busier than our June trip.  Now, weather it really was more crowded in October or whether it was due to reduced staffing I'm not sure. But our waits were way longer in the fall.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Harveys to Hold Steamboat Willie Signing Event May 4 & 5 at Walt Disney World


So sad I don't live close to the parks for this.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

We went to the parks in July and October. July was better crowds wise than October by a long shot.


----------



## mikebb

TheFloatingBear said:


> They really move fast with those mugs - I just bought the second version of MK a couple of weeks ago (at least I think it's the second version)...looks like Fantasyland.



My wife has moved on from pins to these mugs (which is fine by me since we actually get use out of them.) But if they keep moving this fast with the releases, I'm going to have to install more kitchen cabinets!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We went to the parks in July and October. July was better crowds wise than October by a long shot.



Feels like October, with the allowed stuff and Food and Wine and nice weather is really crowded


----------



## TheFloatingBear

mikebb said:


> My wife has moved on from pins to these mugs (which is fine by me since we actually get use out of them.) But if they keep moving this fast with the releases, I'm going to have to install more kitchen cabinets!



I hear you - I was so happy when I completed my set of four, lol! If I keep going I'm going to run out of windowsill space.  I wish this one was available when I was there two weeks ago - it has the Peoplemover on it, and I've always been weirdly obsessed with that attraction!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

danikoski said:


> I think what you are seeing, besides Disney doing a money grab, is that summer is becoming the slower season. Whereas now Fall to January has become packed.



We haven't gone in the summer since our kids were little - we've settled into an April thing, partly because of the great weather. I remember I used to look forward on those trips to when my kids would be old enough to do the late summer hours, but I guess one way or another we'll be paying for those hours if we make it back in the summer!   

The crowd thing is tough to get a handle on these days.  We have found April fairly manageable, although since our week is fixed, Easter is always the wild card. I will say I had a bonus trip in January this year (not MLK), and it took us a longer amount of time to do fewer attractions (although it didn't "feel" crowded walking around)! Not a huge difference but I was a little surprised given it wasn't even a holiday. Not sure what's staffing, shorter hours, etc., but that was our experience...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cinderella Dooney and about me bags now available

http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/new-cinderella-dooney-bourke-handbags-arrive-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris testing online dining reservations

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/disneyland-paris-now-testing-ability-to-make-online-dining-reservations/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Details on the new Japan Adventures by Disney trip

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...etails-on-new-japan-adventure-coming-in-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Star Wars Force for Change initiative

https://forceforchange.starwars.com/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Some more details on new offerings from ESPN including an app only version of sportscenter and Twitter connection 

http://deadline.com/2018/05/espn-la...am-up-digital-originals-newfronts-1202381126/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cinderella Dooney and about me bags now available
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/new-cinderella-dooney-bourke-handbags-arrive-at-walt-disney-world/



My wife needs the Cindy Dooney.  I can just feel it in my bones.  Arggggghhhh


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
DCA Update

https://micechat.com/192830-disneyland-resort-update-welcome-to-the-himalayas/


----------



## amalone1013

TheFloatingBear said:


> I will say I had a bonus trip in January this year (not MLK), and it took us a longer amount of time to do fewer attractions (although it didn't "feel" crowded walking around)! Not a huge difference but I was a little surprised given it wasn't even a holiday. Not sure what's staffing, shorter hours, etc., but that was our experience...


We went Jan 2017 and Jan 2018, the same time at the end of the month, and this year was WAY crowded compared to 2017...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney Patent regarding adding animated character projections to attractions

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ttractions/amp/#click=https://t.co/bF3lOh6xIA


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bourbon Trail at Disneh Springs info removed due to copyright

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/review-di...urbon-trail-erm-bourbon-inspired-experiences/


----------



## mikepizzo

********** said:


> I am with @rteetz on the acroynym - AS2.  The point of an acornym is to shorten the name as much as possible. TSASS is silly. That's not the name of the ride. You don't call 7DMT - FL7DMT. AS2 is perfect.
> 
> Now can someone tell me how we differentiate SM and SM. (Space and Splash that is.)



The point of an _acronym_ is to create a word based on the initial letters of a string of words (e.g. SCUBA, NASA).  The point of an _initialism_ is to take the initial letters of a string of words that cannot be pronounced as a new word and read each letter (e.g. CIA, FBI).  

Based on your comparison to Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, it seems like you're not understanding why I'm adding TS.  I'm not adding TS because it's located in Toy Story Land...then I would have said TSL.  I'm adding TS because that's the IP Alien Saucer Spin is based off of.  It also allows the acronym to be both typed and spoken without being flagged by the inappropriate word filter.

While TSASS may not be the name of the ride, it is more accurate and quicker to say than AS2.  

You may not like TSASS, and you don't have to use it.  But it's not silly, and AS2 isn't perfect.  

All of this would not be necessary if people took the extra 3 seconds to type our the whole ride name, so that way everyone would know what each other was talking about...but god forbid.


----------



## rteetz

I didn’t know an acronym on a message board was such a big deal...

Edit: I will say it would be best if we could all use a more universal acronym or just type out the whole name so people are not confused by 30 different acronyms for one thing.


----------



## Mrs Geek

mikepizzo said:


> The point of an _acronym_ is to create a word based on the initial letters of a string of words (e.g. SCUBA, NASA).  The point of an _initialism_ is to take the initial letters of a string of words that cannot be pronounced as a new word and read each letter (e.g. CIA, FBI).



...and the point of an _initialism _on the internet or in written communication is to save characters/time.  So while TSASS is easier to say out loud, the Dis Boards are not out loud.  AS2 is fewer characters and can be typed with one hand on a keyboard.

Moving on...

That Bourbon Whatever-You-Want-to-Call-It promotion sounds fantastic, even with the stumbling start.  I feel like wdwnt was a little too critical of the participating restaurants; most guests are not going to care if the featured items are new menu items or not (unless somehow they increase the prices during the promotion vs what's on the regular menu, but that would be pretty obnoxious.)


----------



## rafiki

I think AS2 works, and I'm not trying to undermine or irritate our local Marquette U wunderkind, but just to throw something else out there, perhaps "AlienSS" or just "AlSS"?  I like keeping both the S's in the acronym if possible.  I think doing so helps those who are not as devoted to the DISboards figure out the reference.


----------



## Brocktoon

TheMaxRebo said:


> Feels like October, with the allowed stuff and Food and Wine and nice weather is really crowded



I've been hitting WDW in October for more than a decade ... it's not just the staffing ... October crowds have become a mess.  I can look back on the general walkway crowds in pictures I have from 10+ years ago to the recent years and the difference is amazing.  The biggest change seemed to be more year-round US and UK school breaks in October.  It doesn't stop me from going as I'll be down again from 10/23-11/2 ... but the October crowds are crazy compared to what they used to be.


----------



## rteetz

rafiki said:


> I think AS2 works, and I'm not trying to undermine or irritate our local Marquette U wunderkind, but just to throw something else out there, perhaps "AlienSS" or just "AlSS"?  I like keeping both the S's in the acronym if possible.  I think doing so helps those who are not as devoted to the DISboards figure out the reference.


In news stories I will do my best to spell out the entire name to avoid confusion. I know people like acronyms for attractions though in discussion. AS2 felt short and to the point. AlienSS also works.


----------



## closetmickey

AS2 is clever. I think of the “2” meaning squared, as in S squared= the letter “s” repeated. It never represented the actual letter “s” to me.
Not sure if that makes sense to anyone!


----------



## rteetz

closetmickey said:


> AS2 is clever. I think of the “2” meaning squared, as in S squared= the letter “s” repeated. It never represented the actual letter “s” to me.
> Not sure if that makes sense to anyone!


Yep another way to look at it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Capang said:


> Our October trip seemed way busier than our June trip.  Now, weather it really was more crowded in October or whether it was due to reduced staffing I'm not sure. But our waits were way longer in the fall.





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We went to the parks in July and October. July was better crowds wise than October by a long shot.



Oct is way busier than it used to be for sure -- I think F&W has had an impact among other things.  But busier than summer during the period when schools are out?  I don't buy that we're there -- unless we're talking about a holiday weekend (like Columbus Day) or a special event drawing crowds.  

Can any given day in Oct be the same as any given day in summer?  Sure.  But on average, I don't buy it.  While TP isn't perfect (!!), I think they generally give a ball park idea on one time of year to visit vs. another.  They show Oct averaging a 5.2 and July averaging a 6.8 -- so July 30% higher.  That seems about right to me.  Not the 100% higher or something crazy that it was years ago, but still higher while kids are out of school in the summer.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Amazing what we're willing to do to avoid typing a couple of extra letters!  

I'm gonna' say "aliens" -- context will make it clear I mean the ride.

All acronyms would basically save me from typing 1 or 2 letters, and leave plenty of people confused as to what I'm talking about.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

closetmickey said:


> AS2 is clever. I think of the “2” meaning squared, as in S squared= the letter “s” repeated. It never represented the actual letter “s” to me.
> Not sure if that makes sense to anyone!



Exactly what I thought which is why I thought it worked well and was easy to understand!


----------



## Capang

closetmickey said:


> AS2 is clever. I think of the “2” meaning squared, as in S squared= the letter “s” repeated. It never represented the actual letter “s” to me.
> Not sure if that makes sense to anyone!


I though AS2 was meaning the s was squared, too. I never thought 2 was a substitute for s. I guess that's the math teacher in me. For the record, I like AS2.


----------



## Capang

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Oct is way busier than it used to be for sure -- I think F&W has had an impact among other things.  But busier than summer during the period when schools are out?  I don't buy that we're there -- unless we're talking about a holiday weekend (like Columbus Day) or a special event drawing crowds.
> 
> Can any given day in Oct be the same as any given day in summer?  Sure.  But on average, I don't buy it.  While TP isn't perfect (!!), I think they generally give a ball park idea on one time of year to visit vs. another.  They show Oct averaging a 5.2 and July averaging a 6.8 -- so July 30% higher.  That seems about right to me.  Not the 100% higher or something crazy that it was years ago, but still higher while kids are out of school in the summer.


I'm not sure about that. I was there in Ovtober before Columbus Day weekend and DVC was at 0 availability. All of it. I had a guide hold to get a room. It was packed everywhere we went. 
As Len Testa has stated they have noticed rides not running at capacity and a reduction in staffing outside summer so that could account for it. FWIW several of my students took trips in the fall and many others I know that typically travel in summer went this fall instead. So who knows. But it was slammed for sure.


----------



## rteetz

If you’d like to further the acronym discussion let’s take it to the toy story land thread on theme parks attractions and strategies instead of discussing it here in this thread.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Night of Joy officially not happening

http://www.wdwmagic.com/amp/events/...-joy-events.htm#click=https://t.co/4MXe2IxgD6


----------



## skier_pete

I'm done talking acronyms.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cinderella Dooney and about me bags now available
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/new-cinderella-dooney-bourke-handbags-arrive-at-walt-disney-world/



Not even showing these to my wife. She just went through the "OK I'm not buying anymore" to "OOhh, AK 20th Anniversary one!" to "OK I'm not buying anymore" again...I rail against things like souvenir popcorn buckets, but woe is the person whose spouse collects Dooney and Bourke.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I'm done talking acronyms.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even showing these to my wife. She just went through the "OK I'm not buying anymore" to "OOhh, AK 20th Anniversary one!" to "OK I'm not buying anymore" again...I rail against things like souvenir popcorn buckets, but woe is the person whose spouse collects Dooney and Bourke.


My mother is the same way.


----------



## JARNJ3

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Night of Joy officially not happening
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/amp/events/...-joy-events.htm#click=https://t.co/4MXe2IxgD6



Anyone else initially interpret this as there is no joy left in WDW anymore?


----------



## dina444444

*News*

'Solo: A Star Wars Story' Tracking for Record $160M-Plus Memorial Day Bow


----------



## dina444444

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> 'Solo: A Star Wars Story' Tracking for Record $160M-Plus Memorial Day Bow


And a different outlet saying more:

‘Solo: A Star Wars Story’ Soars On Tracking To Potential $170M+ Four-Day Weekend


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> 'Solo: A Star Wars Story' Tracking for Record $160M-Plus Memorial Day Bow





dina444444 said:


> And a different outlet saying more:
> 
> ‘Solo: A Star Wars Story’ Soars On Tracking To Potential $170M+ Four-Day Weekend



I don't think Disney would be too disappointed in those numbers. That's at least a $300 - 400 million track. Not the smash that previous SW movies have been but (a) they are dealing with crowded summer release dates and (b) the movie has been so troubled they will just be happy for it to be a hit.


----------



## dina444444

********** said:


> I don't think Disney would be too disappointed in those numbers. That's at least a $300 - 400 million track. Not the smash that previous SW movies have been but (a) they are dealing with crowded summer release dates and (b) the movie has been so troubled they will just be happy for it to be a hit.


Once production and p&a are added up and movie theatre cut is taken out the movie is going to likely have to make at least $700-$800m worldwide I think to even clear its initial costs.


----------



## Disneymom1126

TheMaxRebo said:


> Feels like October, with the allowed stuff and Food and Wine and nice weather is really crowded



Yes! We've gone in October for the past three years and every year it has felt more and more crowded. Having said that, I still think it's a great time to go and nothing like the insanity that was the first week of January. I mean I knew January would be busy and we had a blast, but there were times when it was straight insanity. After the Festival of Fantasy parade it took a good 45 minutes for the crowd to clear in the Liberty Square area. I also witnessed the most entertaining almost fight I've ever seen...a woman tried to take a double stroller with an 8-9 year old kid up over the wooden platform where you can take pictures with your head and arms sticking through in Liberty Square (can't think of the name of it). Most of that afternoon we formed a 5 person train with an adult at each end and the kids int he middle and held onto each other's shoulders to move through the crowds. Compared to that I think everything looks like light crowds lol.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Night of Joy officially not happening
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/amp/events/...-joy-events.htm#click=https://t.co/4MXe2IxgD6


That makes me so sad


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

j2thomason said:


> That makes me so sad



Me too. We were planning to go with a group of my kids friends from school and their families.
We were just waiting for the dates to be released. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Brocktoon

********** said:


> I don't think Disney would be too disappointed in those numbers. That's at least a $300 - 400 million track. Not the smash that previous SW movies have been but (a) they are dealing with crowded summer release dates and (b) the movie has been so troubled they will just be happy for it to be a hit.



Yep , considering the production history with this movie those number are looking very good.  I'm rooting for this film as an underdog (can a Star Wars flick be considered an underdog?)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

How are they tracking solos opening gross? I thought tickets didn't even go on sale until May 4. Or am I wrong?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> How are they tracking solos opening gross? I thought tickets didn't even go on sale until May 4. Or am I wrong?


Looks like they are basing it off the unaided score which is higher than Rogue One and Guardians 2.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Maleficent 2' Casts Harris Dickinson as Prince; 'Jungle Cruise' Adds Paul Giamatti


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> woe is the person whose spouse collects Dooney and Bourke.



That settles it, I'm drinking tonight! 

Wife and I just bought our 28 year old daughter her first Dooney for her birthday/mothers day.  She needed it though, and loved her joy of picking it out.

But, what the heck have we done!


----------



## Roxyfire

Tigger's ally said:


> That settles it, I'm drinking tonight!
> 
> Wife and I just bought our 28 year old daughter her first Dooney for her birthday/mothers day.  She needed it though, and loved her joy of picking it out.
> 
> But, what the heck have we done!



It's a beautiful bag, I'd love to have one but honestly I can't see wanting to ever take it anywhere. I'd be too afraid to ruin it


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Two Zebras were born at Animal Kingdom!

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...vys-zebras-born-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## Teamubr

********** said:


> woe is the person whose spouse collects Dooney and Bourke.


And Coach. And Kate Spade. DW has a literal pile of bags in our bedroom. She mentioned the other day that she needed a plastic bin to put them in. I have invited friends and co-workers over to partake in a bedroom sale.

That didn't go over well.

j


----------



## Firebird060

As a leather crafter, a few things I can say about the DB and the Coach leather Disney bags,  before buying inspect both the thickness of the leather as well as the seaming around the bag where it is sewn together. The craftsmen ship has been going down over the last few years as they keep pumping out the mass market, Disney themed goods,  Thin leather scratches stains and stretches easier, which mean it shows age and wear alot quicker and well if the seams are not tight, the bag will fall apart quicker. Im sure both companys have quality control but because of the demand, it has seem recently that these bags are starting to be made with less strict guidelines. Price doesnt go down, only goes up but quality goes down.   In saying that as well I would recommend picking out your bag in person instead of ordering online just to check out the quality of the bag you personally will be buying instead of hoping the wearhouse picks out a good one.


----------



## Capang

Firebird060 said:


> As a leather crafter, a few things I can say about the DB and the Coach leather Disney bags,  before buying inspect both the thickness of the leather as well as the seaming around the bag where it is sewn together. The craftsmen ship has been going down over the last few years as they keep pumping out the mass market, Disney themed goods,  Thin leather scratches stains and stretches easier, which mean it shows age and wear alot quicker and well if the seams are not tight, the bag will fall apart quicker. Im sure both companys have quality control but because of the demand, it has seem recently that these bags are starting to be made with less strict guidelines. Price doesnt go down, only goes up but quality goes down.   In saying that as well I would recommend picking out your bag in person instead of ordering online just to check out the quality of the bag you personally will be buying instead of hoping the wearhouse picks out a good one.


Picking out the bag in the park is my favorite thing to do!


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Picking out the bag in the park is my favorite thing to do!


I have learned how to properly pick them because I go to WDW more often than my mother who has a Dooney obsession.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disney Skyliner Station Erected at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Pixar Fest Overlay Brings Themed Amenities and More to Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I have learned how to properly pick them because I go to WDW more often than my mother who has a Dooney obsession.


I have the best picture of myself on Splash admiring my new dooney wrapped in a bag as my child holds on for dear life screaming her head off next to me. If I could figure out how to upload it I would’ve done it last summer. 
I love my Dooney bags.


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> Hey, he's got the power to ban me...



Right... like he whose name cannot be spoken......


----------



## beer dave

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hey — I’ll just conform but I would NEVER guess what it was seeing AS2. Not even sure I’ll remember that. I’ll probably just call it the alien ride.


I think we need to vote......


----------



## beer dave

mikepizzo said:


> The point of an _acronym_ is to create a word based on the initial letters of a string of words (e.g. SCUBA, NASA).  The point of an _initialism_ is to take the initial letters of a string of words that cannot be pronounced as a new word and read each letter (e.g. CIA, FBI).
> 
> Based on your comparison to Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, it seems like you're not understanding why I'm adding TS.  I'm not adding TS because it's located in Toy Story Land...then I would have said TSL.  I'm adding TS because that's the IP Alien Saucer Spin is based off of.  It also allows the acronym to be both typed and spoken without being flagged by the inappropriate word filter.
> 
> While TSASS may not be the name of the ride, it is more accurate and quicker to say than AS2.
> 
> You may not like TSASS, and you don't have to use it.  But it's not silly, and AS2 isn't perfect.
> 
> All of this would not be necessary if people took the extra 3 seconds to type our the whole ride name, so that way everyone would know what each other was talking about...but god forbid.


And it should be A2S if you want to be technical.......Although the laws of mathematics order of operations says it makes no difference if the 2 comes before the s, most math sentences would use 2S instead of S2 to denote that there are 2 S's.... while SS actually indicates S squared....

In the time it took me to write this, I could have written out the attraction name for the rest of my life as needed.....valuable seconds I will never get back....

Edit-- clearly I am late to the party....


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> I have learned how to properly pick them because I go to WDW more often than my mother who has a Dooney obsession.



What a good son! 



Capang said:


> I have the best picture of myself on Splash admiring my new dooney wrapped in a bag as my child holds on for dear life screaming her head off next to me. If I could figure out how to upload it I would’ve done it last summer.
> I love my Dooney bags.



Keep trying - that sounds very funny! Try resizing it maybe?

I wanted to get the AK anniversary Dooney - a splurge for my last day with an AP - but I was a day too early!


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Disney Skyliner Station Erected at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


I was at DHS early Sunday evening and all that was visibile in the station was just the three pillars and I think each had just a piece of metal bar going across the top so quite a bit has been added on to the station area in just 4 days.


----------



## mikeamizzle

I'm really annoyed with reports of how badly this skyliner track effects line-of-sight theming World Showcase.

What a shame - for decades, a lot of care and thought was given to that aspect of the theme as it was such an immersive element of the World Showcase experience (i.e. the ToT behind Morocco).

At least they're not replacing the monorail with it, Thank Bob (gurr) almighty.


edit - the more I look at these photos , the more irritated I get. These supports are going to be hideous unless the really do well to theme them up a bit or camouflage them across property...


----------



## beer dave

You really think you will see them a lot from World Showcase?  I would think just around the bridge....and maybe a bit from the france right side...


----------



## mikeamizzle

I heard some of the Dis Unplugged pod cast crew bring it up very recently. I just cannot recall exactly which podcast it was in.. (they start to blend together when you listen to most all of them every week that they do haha but all great stuff, my memories just too foggy these days).

Edit: and anything that messes with that line of sight theming really does bother me to be honest.. Its been perfect as is for decades and I am not going to use this transportation system at all since I don't stay in the moderate or value resorts (call me selfish but its just as valid an opinion imo as someone looking forward to it because they typically happen to stay at pop or cbr anyway).

Some of my favorite resorts were the Crescent Lake deluxes and the perk of the IG entry that was quick, secluded, and very private ( felt like a real perk, huh go figure ,at disney even....). Now, is going to be a completely crowded blown out entry way for 1/3 of the entire resort (WDW as a whole resort guest wise) to pile into.... Forget about intimate early magic hour mornings coming in the back for breakfast at Les Halles.

And all this before announcing that they are replacing the decrepit Monorails. The transportation that I rely on at the resorts that I like to stay at , the Seven Seas lagoon ones.. So yes, everything about this project annoys me at this point. And it is the cheapest possible transportation upgrade they could do and it looks like it..

And don't try and tell me about how great this is for the cost or whatever, I don't want to hear it. I'm a shareholder and I don't care how much it cost them, they need to replace the Monorail fleet now. Shouldve a decade ago when DLRs did their MKVII..


----------



## beer dave

mikeamizzle said:


> I heard some of the Dis Unplugged pod cast crew bring it up very recently. I just cannot recall exactly which podcast it was in.. (they start to blend together when you listen to most all of them every week that they do haha but all great stuff, my memories just too foggy these days).
> 
> Edit: and anything that messes with that line of sight theming really does bother me to be honest.. Its been perfect as is for decades and I am not going to use this transportation system at all since I don't stay in the moderate or value resorts (call me selfish but its just as valid an opinion imo as someone looking forward to it because they typically happen to stay at pop or cbr anyway).
> 
> Some of my favorite resorts were the Crescent Lake deluxes and the perk of the IG entry that was quick, secluded, and very private ( felt like a real perk, huh go figure ,at disney even....). Now, is going to be a completely crowded blown out entry way for 1/3 of the entire resort (WDW as a whole resort guest wise) to pile into.... Forget about intimate early magic hour mornings coming in the back for breakfast at Les Halles.
> 
> And all this before announcing that they are replacing the decrepit Monorails. The transportation that I rely on at the resorts that I like to stay at , the Seven Seas lagoon ones.. So yes, everything about this project annoys me at this point. And it is the cheapest possible transportation upgrade they could do and it looks like it..
> 
> And don't try and tell me about how great this is for the cost or whatever, I don't want to hear it. I'm a shareholder and I don't care how much it cost them, they need to replace the Monorail fleet now. Shouldve a decade ago when DLRs did their MKVII..



I fully agree that it will ruin our "private" entry... but that wasn't the question... I don't think that you will be able to see a 30 ft high structure from most if not all of the WS....just around the IG.... and doesn't france have gondolas?   Ok maybe a different type... lol.


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> You really think you will see them a lot from World Showcase?  I would think just around the bridge....and maybe a bit from the france right side...


They should be quite visible in France especially once ratatouille opens.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> And a different outlet saying more:
> 
> ‘Solo: A Star Wars Story’ Soars On Tracking To Potential $170M+ Four-Day Weekend



So perhaps the talk of the demise of the Star Wars franchise have been overstated?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They should be quite visible in France especially once ratatouille opens.



I don’t know - I assume one reason they are going with that separate courtyard is to help block the view of the Skyliner

I’m not saying you will never see them but I think they will be a lot less in your face than people think ... but guess we shall see


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don’t know - I assume one reason they are going with that separate courtyard is to help block the view of the Skyliner
> 
> I’m not saying you will never see them but I think they will be a lot less in your face than people think ... but guess we shall see


That courtyard likely won’t block much. There won’t be any buildings on the Skyliner side to block the view. I’m sure they’ll plant trees but that’s about it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney animator Dave Michener has died at 85

https://t.co/hMc8scq367?amp=1


----------



## Disneylover99

mikeamizzle said:


> edit - the more I look at these photos , the more irritated I get. These supports are going to be hideous unless the really do well to theme them up a bit or camouflage them across property...


Me too. I think they'll just be an eyesore.


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> I’m sure they’ll plant trees but that’s about it.


They remind me of the ugly chairlift towers at my local ski hill. Necessary & practical but uh-glee. Surely WDW can do more than plant some trees. If some counties in Florida can try to camo communication towers as pines, imagineering can put in more of an effort. And if they can't disguise them, then embrace the bright & bold and paint or plaster those suckers with bright WDW momentos, park figures or historic cartoons. Anything that might lead guests to walk right up and study them. If WDW can't make them disappear, then make them pop in a good way. Anything is better than gray naked steel and concrete.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bats day at Disneyland to end

http://www.ocregister.com/say-goodbye-to-bats-day-weekend-at-disneyland


----------



## umichigan10

beer dave said:


> Right... like he whose name cannot be spoken......


Voldermort?


----------



## skier_pete

mikeamizzle said:


> Edit: and anything that messes with that line of sight theming really does bother me to be honest.. Its been perfect as is for decades and I am not going to use this transportation system at all since I don't stay in the moderate or value resorts (call me selfish but its just as valid an opinion imo as someone looking forward to it because they typically happen to stay at pop or cbr anyway)...





rteetz said:


> They should be quite visible in France especially once ratatouille opens.



I think everyone will be quite surprised how mostly hidden they are. You certainly will be able to see them from the bridge between England and France - but I suspect even from France it will be invisible (they will use trees/hedges to disguise them.  Don't forget, they don't really have to run them that high in the air. To @mikeamizzle I suggest you hold your anger about it until the job is actually completed. I still think the "crowds" entering at IG will mostly not be bad at all. (Except at rope drop and after Illuminations.)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I think everyone will be quite surprised how mostly hidden they are. You certainly will be able to see them from the bridge between England and France - but I suspect even from France it will be invisible (they will use trees/hedges to disguise them.  Don't forget, they don't really have to run them that high in the air. To @mikeamizzle I suggest you hold your anger about it until the job is actually completed. I still think the "crowds" entering at IG will mostly not be bad at all. (Except at rope drop and after Illuminations.)


If I recall correctly when they announced these they talked about the views into Epcot you could see from them.


----------



## soniam

umichigan10 said:


> Voldermort?



Wrong sub-forum


----------



## Katrina Y

Roxyfire said:


> It's a beautiful bag, I'd love to have one but honestly I can't see wanting to ever take it anywhere. I'd be too afraid to ruin it


They are the best purses and they hold up well. Great durability and quality. I have 5 and am getting the Animal Kingdom 20th one for my birthday. It’s an addiction!


----------



## Roxyfire

Katrina Y said:


> They are the best purses and they hold up well. Great durability and quality. I have 5 and am getting the Animal Kingdom 20th one for my birthday. It’s an addiction!



I've had to talk myself out of buying the haunted mansion one on a few occasions. There's nothing wrong with looking right??


----------



## Katrina Y

Roxyfire said:


> I've had to talk myself out of buying the haunted mansion one on a few occasions. There's nothing wrong with looking right??


My daughter has the Haunted Mansion one. Warning.....once you buy one it is hard to stop.


----------



## tarheelblue8853

rteetz said:


> If I recall correctly when they announced these they talked about the views into Epcot you could see from them.



You’ll definitely be able to see it from the bridge but I can’t imagine it will be too obviously visible from the France pavilion. To be fair I haven’t studied the plans for the France pavilion expansion super in depth but as I understand it the entrance to the Ratatouille ride will be on the right side of the arcade/Impressions de France building. There are some trees on that side and they can easily move in more.  Look at the forest that just appeared in Galaxy's Edge the other week.  The only other place you would really be able to see it is from the extreme opposite side of World Showcase looking across the water or from the UK pavilion walking toward the bridge you'll have a pretty clear line of site.  Otherwise I think it will be pretty well hidden.

I think it’s important to note that the perspective from the Skyliner will be different than that the perspective from the ground. The trees/hedges just have to be tall enough to keep people on the ground from seeing up but it doesn’t have to be so tall to keep people on the Skyliner from seeing in.  As for the views they talked about you likely won't be able to see right into the courtyard in France but especially when its passing by the bridge area you'll be able see into the World Showcase.  And lastly I live here and I'm by here weekly and I am always shocked and how low to the ground the supports are for the Skyliner.  I don't think it will take that much effort to block it from view.


----------



## Keels

Firebird060 said:


> As a leather crafter, a few things I can say about the DB and the Coach leather Disney bags,  before buying inspect both the thickness of the leather as well as the seaming around the bag where it is sewn together. The craftsmen ship has been going down over the last few years as they keep pumping out the mass market, Disney themed goods,  Thin leather scratches stains and stretches easier, which mean it shows age and wear alot quicker and well if the seams are not tight, the bag will fall apart quicker. Im sure both companys have quality control but because of the demand, it has seem recently that these bags are starting to be made with less strict guidelines. Price doesnt go down, only goes up but quality goes down.   In saying that as well I would recommend picking out your bag in person instead of ordering online just to check out the quality of the bag you personally will be buying instead of hoping the wearhouse picks out a good one.



I’m exclusively an LV gal, so I don’t buy any of these bags for myself ... but I’ve officially bought the last D&B bag as a gift for one of my besties for many of the reasons above.

I’ve bought ALL of them in person, and have made sure that the vinyl is in good shape, print is right placement, etc., but the “leather” they use for handles and straps is so pathetic ... you get no patina, just gross wear and the piping is not very supportive of the wear these bags take.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Katrina Y said:


> My daughter has the Haunted Mansion one. Warning.....once you buy one it is hard to stop.




I bought the DB "Alice in Wonderland" bag in the MK the day they came out and have never seen them again.


----------



## beer dave

umichigan10 said:


> Voldermort?



No-- we're talking about the most foul, cruel, and bad tempered being you've ever laid eyes on...with a vicious streak a mile wide...


----------



## OKW Lover

So what if you can see the skyliners from inside the park?  I don't see it detracting from either France or the UK pavilion.  If you've been to Europe you realize that you can see both very old and very new right next to each other every day.


----------



## Grand Admiral

tarheelblue8853 said:


> You’ll definitely be able to see it from the bridge but I can’t imagine it will be too obviously visible from the France pavilion. To be fair I haven’t studied the plans for the France pavilion expansion super in depth but as I understand it the entrance to the Ratatouille ride will be on the right side of the arcade/Impressions de France building. There are some trees on that side and they can easily move in more.  Look at the forest that just appeared in Galaxy's Edge the other week.  The only other place you would really be able to see it is from the extreme opposite side of World Showcase looking across the water or from the UK pavilion walking toward the bridge you'll have a pretty clear line of site.  Otherwise I think it will be pretty well hidden.
> 
> I think it’s important to note that the perspective from the Skyliner will be different than that the perspective from the ground. The trees/hedges just have to be tall enough to keep people on the ground from seeing up but it doesn’t have to be so tall to keep people on the Skyliner from seeing in.  As for the views they talked about you likely won't be able to see right into the courtyard in France but especially when its passing by the bridge area you'll be able see into the World Showcase.  And lastly I live here and I'm by here weekly and I am always shocked and how low to the ground the supports are for the Skyliner.  I don't think it will take that much effort to block it from view.



I agree. Take a look at this photo. Note that the gondolas will hang below the cable guides on either side of the tower. I don't think you will be able to see this at all while standing inside France. You'd have to walk all the way over to the right edge by the wall and gazebo and even then, I'm not sure you could really see much of this tower because of the tree. With a few extra trees added and a coat of "go away green", it shouldn't be too visible.


----------



## mikeamizzle

********** said:


> I think everyone will be quite surprised how mostly hidden they are. You certainly will be able to see them from the bridge between England and France - but I suspect even from France it will be invisible (they will use trees/hedges to disguise them.  Don't forget, they don't really have to run them that high in the air. To @mikeamizzle I suggest you hold your anger about it until the job is actually completed. I still think the "crowds" entering at IG will mostly not be bad at all. (Except at rope drop and after Illuminations.)



I appreciate your optimism @********** , I feel completely justified in already being angry with what I am seeing being done here, and not being done here (i.e. any official word on the monorails, going to keep bringing this up because its reasonable at this point to be angry about that).

Honestly, I am very excited about just about every other addition that has been announced so far in lead up to the 50th anniversary, and I can gush for hours about Disneyland right now (really eating mental crow about my concerns with guardians mission breakout).

But as a Guest that visits frequently and often not cheaply , as I know you do as well, I'm 100% sure that I do not like this project.

But yeah on a larger note, I apologize for the negativity in the last couple of comments I have posted haha, just a couple things that have stuck in my craw lately, I'll get off that schneid.


----------



## mikeamizzle

OKW Lover said:


> So what if you can see the skyliners from inside the park?  I don't see it detracting from either France or the UK pavilion.  If you've been to Europe you realize that you can see both very old and very new right next to each other every day.



So what is that I do not like the way it breaks the line of sight themeing, I think they are ugly as sin, and I will never use them. So I do not like them and I am voicing that opinion, just as valid as anyone here praising this project as "the next great thing".

Sorry we cant all love everything the TWDC decides to do to the parks and resorts. Like re-consolidating them with merchandise (ie consumer products) in the corporate org structure.

and just as valid as yours , that "its no big deal, because it doesn't bother me".. You just don't hear people voice negative opinions on things here often because most people don't like to see negatives or nitpick their hobbies for obvious reasons.

And spare me the snark, I've been to Europe lol. Newsflash, World Showcase is not Europe.. It's World Showcase in Epcot and that was special enough to not mess with in my opinion.

@Grand Admiral  that thing is a monstrosity. UGH.


----------



## Brocktoon

Sort of Disney news related as Disney owns Marvel ... but tomorrow 5/5 is FREE COMIC BOOK DAY!

https://www.freecomicbookday.com/






It's great chance to check out any local participating comic shops and pick up a bunch of free comics!  Many stores will be having events and sales during the day.  I'm very lucky to have one of the best shops in the northeast right near me with scheduled character visits, family entertainment, artist/writer signings etc ... Infinity War should help the popularity of this years event nicely


----------



## tlmadden73

Brocktoon said:


> Sort of Disney news related as Disney owns Marvel ... but tomorrow 5/5 is FREE COMIC BOOK DAY!
> 
> https://www.freecomicbookday.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's great chance to check out any local participating comic shops and pick up a bunch of free comics!  Many stores will be having events and sales during the day.  I'm very lucky to have one of the best shops in the northeast right near me with scheduled character visits, family entertainment, artist/writer signings etc ... Infinity War should help the popularity of this years event nicely


I know there are some "Disney" related comics that are being given out -- A Disney Princesses comic, Star Wars Adventures, and definitely some kid-friendly Marvel titles.
Our local shops have prize giveaways and Marvel characters show up for photo-ops.  

I get monthly issues of "Star Wars Adventures" and "Duck Tales" (from IDW comics) for my son. They have a lot more younger kid friendly titles than they did back in my collecting days (the 80s/90s). Comic books are a great way to get kids interested in reading in my opinion. That is how my dad got me hooked on all things Disney --- by introducing me to the old Uncle Scrooge and Donald Duck comics of the 40s/50s and 60s. Not sure how many people realize that Duckburg, Uncle Scrooge and most of its inhabitants were all created originally in comic books, not animation.

Just be warned when taking a young child to a comic book shop --- the stores may have some imagery that disturb/scare them (I learned the hard way ). Plus, definitely not all of the free comics are for kids. Some shops are fine .. just depends what posters and such they want to put up on the wall and what comics they prominently display.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
runDisney announces Star Wars Rival Run instead of the Dark Side Half weekend

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...esort-in-2019/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo04503180009A


----------



## Brocktoon

tlmadden73 said:


> Just be warned when taking a young child to a comic book shop --- the stores may have some imagery that disturb/scare them (I learned the hard way ). Plus, definitely not all of the free comics are for kids. Some shops are fine .. just depends what posters and such they want to put up on the wall and what comics they prominently display.



Yup, one of the great things about FCBD is that it's for ALL AGES, but that also means there are plenty of adult targeted titles out there ... stuff like the The Walking Dead and Preacher were all adapted from much more over the top comic format.  I know my shop has family hours during the event as well as separate free comic bags for the adults and kids, but when walking around the shops there's a good chance there may be some non kid friendly imagery around from some of the more popular titles.


----------



## mikeamizzle

Yay for Star Wars day.


----------



## wareagle57

beer dave said:


> I fully agree that it will ruin our "private" entry... but that wasn't the question... I don't think that you will be able to see a 30 ft high structure from most if not all of the WS....just around the IG.... and doesn't france have gondolas?   Ok maybe a different type... lol.



Your new avatar had me very confused for a minute.


----------



## skier_pete

mikeamizzle said:


> But yeah on a larger note, I apologize for the negativity in the last couple of comments I have posted haha, just a couple things that have stuck in my craw lately, I'll get off that schneid.



No- I think you are being constructive with your criticism. Your concerns about crowding at the IG are valid, though I would argue that the predominant value of resort like BC and BW are the close walk to the park more than how many people are using the entrance. As I said, I really don't see the crowds at the entrance as being an issue. 

I also think you can't neglect the entertainment value of this addition beyond a form of transit. People ride the monorail not just for transportation but because they like it. No one does that with the buses. There will be people that will take the gondolas just to experience them. To me that offsets any minor inconvenience to me.

And I'm certainly not shy about being negative about some of the things Disney does - but I personally don't see this as a negative. Perhaps being a DVC member, I see a new construction that will have both fireworks views of two parks and also easy (non-bus) transportation to the parks. The gondolas don't move Beach Club further away from the entrance.  
In fact, one thing that is likely to happen is they are going to move security back towards the Beach Club. So security will actually be even less of a hassle to go through. people coming on the boats will have security at their resorts, same as people on the gondolas. So walking from BC the only folks you will complete with for security are other walkers. Then the Mickey heads to get in will be the only area with extra people, but hopefully they will expand the number of those, and you won't see any slowdown at all to get in.


----------



## rteetz

If we could take the skyliner discussion to that thread that would be great


----------



## mikeamizzle

Understood all done - no more ranting for me for a while on anything.

* and super quickly, thanks for the really well reasoned and written response Pete. You make some excellent points (never considered the security layout but you are right, similar to the dispersal around disneyland resort and walkers from the CR to MK.) that do alleviate some of my potential concerns to a certain degree. Also your attitude with these things is a good model to take, never helps anyone getting too frustrated about stuff like this ultimately.

back to news and rumors and no more of my rambling rants.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Passholder Gift: Donald Duck Summer Magnet
Passholders can pick up a complimentary magnet featuring—for the first time ever—Donald Duck! This summer-themed magnet is available May 18 through June 29, 2018 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Check back soon for more details, including the giveaway location.

Now I wish I had a summer trip


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Passholder Gift: Donald Duck Summer Magnet
> Passholders can pick up a complimentary magnet featuring—for the first time ever—Donald Duck! This summer-themed magnet is available May 18 through June 29, 2018 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Check back soon for more details, including the giveaway location.
> 
> Now I wish I had a summer trip



SO dumb but I love these magnets. And we'll be able to get two!


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> SO dumb but I love these magnets. And we'll be able to get two!


Yep, I am hoping for one during food and wine.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Passholder Gift: Donald Duck Summer Magnet
> Passholders can pick up a complimentary magnet featuring—for the first time ever—Donald Duck! This summer-themed magnet is available May 18 through June 29, 2018 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Check back soon for more details, including the giveaway location.
> 
> Now I wish I had a summer trip


Dang it! We head down July 15. Any chance they would have something else available? I'm not real familiar with these things yet.


----------



## Roxyfire

Capang said:


> Dang it! We head down July 15. Any chance they would have something else available? I'm not real familiar with these things yet.



Based on the timing I wonder if they're gonna have something Toy Story Land related to start July 1st.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Carrot Cake Cookie Altered in Move to Trolley Car Cafe at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## skier_pete

Roxyfire said:


> SO dumb but I love these magnets. And we'll be able to get two!



I know - so dumb but I kind of want one. Hopefully my source can keep me happy on this one. 

(My source got me a 20th anniversary DAK map which left me kind of giddy.)


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Carrot Cake Cookie Altered in Move to Trolley Car Cafe at Disney’s Hollywood Studios



Reading things like this makes me think maybe we all have a bit of a problem...like maybe we shouldn't care about such trivial and inconsequential things....

...NAH!!!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I know - so dumb but I kind of want one. Hopefully my source can keep me happy on this one.
> 
> (My source got me a 20th anniversary DAK map which left me kind of giddy.)


I need a source....


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> I know - so dumb but I kind of want one. Hopefully my source can keep me happy on this one.
> 
> (My source got me a 20th anniversary DAK map which left me kind of giddy.)



They're cute and take up almost no space (I stick them on the white board in my cube) unlike other freebies that are not worth the time or space they take up. I know people liked the F&W glasses but I'm already maxed out on that stuff already. I was just gifted a set of those old McD's Disney World glasses from around 2000 so I have to find a place for those things too. It's never ending with the stuff. At least the magnets don't collect dust!


----------



## jlundeen

Roxyfire said:


> They're cute and take up almost no space (I stick them on the white board in my cube) unlike other freebies that are not worth the time or space they take up. I know people liked the F&W glasses but I'm already maxed out on that stuff already.* I was just gifted a set of those old McD's Disney World glasses from around 2000* so I have to find a place for those things too. It's never ending with the stuff. At least the magnets don't collect dust!


Yeah I have two sets of those that we bought way back when....  we actually use them as water glasses during big Holiday meals.....  I was pretty upset when they didn't send me a new magnet when I renewed my AP (didn't send me a new card either!), but I picked up one at the Flower and Garden Festival in March, so my fridge has them all on it.  Silly, but I HAD to get a new magnet!!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I need a source....



Oh C'mon @rteetz you got everyone on this thread....someone out there get @rteetz a Donald Duck magnet.


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> Oh C'mon @rteetz you got everyone on this thread....someone out there get @rteetz a Donald Duck magnet.



I've seen people on ebay who note in their listing that they have dozens of them. Are they getting one each day or something? If that's the case it should be easy for someone on here to grab at least one extra.


----------



## Firebird060

Glad I will be picking 2 up in June


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I need a source....


and here I thought you were his source


----------



## Moliphino

Roxyfire said:


> They're cute and take up almost no space (I stick them on the white board in my cube) unlike other freebies that are not worth the time or space they take up. I know people liked the F&W glasses but I'm already maxed out on that stuff already. *I was just gifted a set of those old McD's Disney World glasses from around 2000 so I have to find a place for those things too*. It's never ending with the stuff. At least the magnets don't collect dust!



We have a set of those that have been in steady use since 2000, they're great glasses. We also have some of the other McDonalds Disney glasses (round ones, maybe from two different sets?).


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Passholder Gift: Donald Duck Summer Magnet
> Passholders can pick up a complimentary magnet featuring—for the first time ever—Donald Duck! This summer-themed magnet is available May 18 through June 29, 2018 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Check back soon for more details, including the giveaway location.
> 
> Now I wish I had a summer trip



Yes!! now this I'm excited about! just booked for the last weekend of this month with the help of stupidly cheap Jetblue sale that was avail last week with the super easy nonstop from HPN aiport to MCO that runs 4 times daily.

I Like the DUCK!


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> I've seen people on ebay who note in their listing that they have dozens of them. Are they getting one each day or something? If that's the case it should be easy for someone on here to grab at least one extra.


In the case of flower and garden they wouldn’t let you pick one up each day at least in my case.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Improvements coming to Walt Disney World lost and found

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...oming-to-walt-disney-world-lost-and-found.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DisneyStyle opens May 6th at Disney Springs

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/05/new-disneystyle-store-opens-to-guests.html?m=1


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> In the case of flower and garden they wouldn’t let you pick one up each day at least in my case.



Yup, they were scanning your magic band and said that you already picked up a Mickey when I was there.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Looks like a sleigh coaster concept was added to the Frozen land for Hong Kong. Previously there was no coaster.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New space themed walls appear outside guardians coaster

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-ep...construction-walls-at-the-universe-of-energy/


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> In the case of flower and garden they wouldn’t let you pick one up each day at least in my case.



Yeah ok then, might be someone in the know making a bit of cash on the side. I'm sure they now realize the popularity of these things to keep them going, or at least I hope they do.


----------



## mikeamizzle

Nice and smart addition for HK's Frozen Land.

It will really help round it out and make it more appealing for the boy and girl "little thrill seeker" children that weren't addressed much with the previous concept.

edit: I was this child, even growing up visiting many times as a young child prior to being 40 or 42 inches tall ( aka tall enough to ride some of WDW's more "thriling attractions"; ever since I've been able to ride them, Splash Mtn, Big Thunder Mtn, and Space Mtn, and PotC and ToT hold more nostalgia from childhood to me than any ride in WDW's fantasyland (had I grown up visiting DLR, I may feel differently with their amazing fantasyland dark rides and the Matterhorn).

And to this day, these are right at the top of the list of my favorite list of attractions to this day.

Everytime I rideTMRR out at DLR is absolutely epic , growing up visiting the WDW version countless times, and first getting out to ride that one 3 years back as a 25 year old was amazing. I've been out there many times since over the last few years and I really can't get enough of it/them on either coast.

 Love the no lap bar log and tidal wave that you get splashed with on splash MTN out at Disneyland also! What a treat it was finding out that they don't have the lap bar out there after almost forgetting how much better it used to be at WDW without it.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Looks like a sleigh coaster concept was added to the Frozen land for Hong Kong. Previously there was no coaster.
> 
> View attachment 320512



Looks like a Frozen style 7DMT. I need to make an Asia Disney trip in 2020 because i want to see this Frozen land and the Beauty and the Beast ride in Tokyo.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Improvements coming to Walt Disney World lost and found
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...oming-to-walt-disney-world-lost-and-found.htm



Aside from loosing our camera our first Disney trip, I am amazed at their lost and found.   The best example is my son determined that he lost a usb drive after we had been to MK and EPCOT and when he went to lost and found in MK they had it.   Given the amount of stuff they find, they already do a fantastic job.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> Looks like a Frozen style 7DMT. I need to make an Asia Disney trip in 2020 because i want to see this Frozen land and the Beauty and the Beast ride in Tokyo.



7DMT was first thing I thought - makes sense to reuse a ride concept but with different theme to fit


----------



## danikoski

mikeamizzle said:


> Nice and smart addition for HK's Frozen Land.
> 
> It will really help round it out and make it more appealing for the boy and girl "little thrill seeker" children that weren't addressed much with the previous concept.
> 
> edit: I was this child, even growing up visiting many times as a young child prior to being 40 or 42 inches tall ( aka tall enough to ride some of WDW's more "thriling attractions"; ever since I've been able to ride them, Splash Mtn, Big Thunder Mtn, and Space Mtn, and PotC and ToT hold more nostalgia from childhood to me than any ride in WDW's fantasyland (had I grown up visiting DLR, I may feel differently with their amazing fantasyland dark rides and the Matterhorn).
> 
> And to this day, these are right at the top of the list of my favorite list of attractions to this day.
> 
> Everytime I rideTMRR out at DLR is absolutely epic , growing up visiting the WDW version countless times, and first getting out to ride that one 3 years back as a 25 year old was amazing. I've been out there many times since over the last few years and I really can't get enough of it/them on either coast.
> 
> Love the no lap bar log and tidal wave that you get splashed with on splash MTN out at Disneyland also! What a treat it was finding out that they don't have the lap bar out there after almost forgetting how much better it used to be at WDW without it.



I love BTMR. It was the first coaster I ever went on. My mom hated it (and all coasters), but she rode it for me. She really liked the year we took my cousin and she didn't have to ride it 

WDW's dark rides used to be a bit better with Mr. Toad (which I loved too) and Snow White's Scary Adventure. I would really like to see the Mary Poppins dark ride that is supposed to be coming to Epcot. It's supposed to be like Alice in Wonderland at DLR. I think it could be a great addition to the UK pavilion and WS.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Passholder Gift: Donald Duck Summer Magnet
> Passholders can pick up a complimentary magnet featuring—for the first time ever—Donald Duck! This summer-themed magnet is available May 18 through June 29, 2018 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Check back soon for more details, including the giveaway location.
> 
> Now I wish I had a summer trip




Now, I WILL have a summer trip! Lol


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
May 13th the New Mickey and Minnie heads make their full rollout at WDW.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Passholder Gift: Donald Duck Summer Magnet
> Passholders can pick up a complimentary magnet featuring—for the first time ever—Donald Duck! This summer-themed magnet is available May 18 through June 29, 2018 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Check back soon for more details, including the giveaway location.
> 
> Now I wish I had a summer trip



Me too. DS loves Donald. Hitting Disneyland this summer instead. No AP there or magnets, but lots of Pixar Fest swag to purchase.



Roxyfire said:


> They're cute and take up almost no space (I stick them on the white board in my cube) unlike other freebies that are not worth the time or space they take up. I know people liked the F&W glasses but I'm already maxed out on that stuff already. I was just gifted a set of those old McD's Disney World glasses from around 2000 so I have to find a place for those things too. It's never ending with the stuff. At least the magnets don't collect dust!


We don't have a magnetic fridge, but we specifically had magnetic stainless steel put behind a desk in the kitchen during a remodel just for magnets I also put them on my scooter, which has a metal body. They are also great for the stateroom door when you do Disney cruises.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Carrot Cake Cookie Altered in Move to Trolley Car Cafe at Disney’s Hollywood Studios



It looks like it has less cream cheese. I liked when you got one with a lot of the frosting, but everyone knows that's the best part of the cake


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-summer/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo0503180509180005C

Disneyland is getting the redhead as a pirate, Redd, meet and greet.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-summer/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo0503180509180005C
> 
> Disneyland is getting the redhead as a pirate, Redd, meet and greet.


I wonder how people will react/like this.


----------



## rteetz

I know the day isn't over yet but I would have thought this would be the best day to announce Star Wars Celebration 2019. Do we think its happening or not? I believe they announced the 2017 one on May 4th 2016.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> I wonder how people will react/like this.



I did have the thought that DL was doing it to foster Goodwill with locals about the change.

I'll certainly meet her when I go over the 4th. So she'll have one guest.


----------



## Aron1012

closetmickey said:


> AS2 is clever. I think of the “2” meaning squared, as in S squared= the letter “s” repeated. It never represented the actual letter “s” to me.
> Not sure if that makes sense to anyone!



I know rteetz said to move this to the TSL thread, but wanted to add that I'm pretty sure I was the one who suggested AS2 months ago when we were discussing what it would be called.  Though I'm sure someone here has the ability to verify or refute my claim.  But yes the 2 was for S squared me being a math nerd and all.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Improvements coming to Walt Disney World lost and found
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...oming-to-walt-disney-world-lost-and-found.htm



I think it may have been on a Disney Facebook page I frequent but someone posted a picture of a note they got from Lost and Found.  It was pre-printed and said they had an item they believe belongs to them.  I'm not sure if that's new or not.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I did have the thought that DL was doing it to foster Goodwill with locals about the change.
> 
> I'll certainly meet her when I go over the 4th. So she'll have one guest.


I would love to meet her! Hopefully she sticks around until my next trip to DL.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-summer/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo0503180509180005C
> 
> Disneyland is getting the redhead as a pirate, Redd, meet and greet.



Awesome!  Just added her to my list!


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> I wonder how people will react/like this.



We'll be going in August, can't wait to meet her!


----------



## Firebird060

Funny thing is WDW could easily do this type of Meet and Greet and it wouldnt be that hard to get a local area Cast member to play as a Pirate, There are enough Pirates in Florida that would have prob more garb then Disney would provide that could make that a easily doable thing at WDW


----------



## rteetz




----------



## sachilles

I really thought there would be more SWGE news or promo pieces today. I find their lack of faith in May the 4th, disturbing.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> I know the day isn't over yet but I would have thought this would be the best day to announce Star Wars Celebration 2019. Do we think its happening or not? I believe they announced the 2017 one on May 4th 2016.



They seemed pretty solid on the every two years thing.

I always thought they just pushed merchandise on May 4.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They seemed pretty solid on the every two years thing.
> 
> I always thought they just pushed merchandise on May 4.


Yeah so Star Wars Celebration was in 2017 in Orlando but was announced on May 4th 2016. We have heard nothing yet regarding the 2019 one. The rumor was the next one would be in Anaheim to hype up SWGE.


----------



## rteetz

For the Skyliner/ratatouille discussion earlier there are new aerials that give a good sense of how close they will be in the aerials thread.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

soniam said:


> It looks like it has less cream cheese. I liked when you got one with a lot of the frosting, but everyone knows that's the best part of the cake



Well, I ljust be carrot cake and despise cream cheese so i’d prefer one with no frosting, please


----------



## Mr. Mysto

sachilles said:


> I really thought there would be more SWGE news or promo pieces today. I find their lack of faith in May the 4th, disturbing.



In front of the local Disney store at lunchtime there were some Star Wars costumed characters before a news crew and a small crowd. There was a Darth Vader and the dancer with two tails on her head. Probably should have taken a picture for you, I was just kinda passing by....


----------



## TomServo27

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-summer/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo0503180509180005C
> 
> Disneyland is getting the redhead as a pirate, Redd, meet and greet.


So I guess now we gots the readhead.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New show coming to Disney Channel

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...kids-who-use-crowdsourcing-to-make-decisions/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
AP Churro Challenge coming to Pixar Fest

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/annual-pa...oming-to-pixar-fest-at-the-disneyland-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Solo Pre-Sale going very well so far

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...is-no-2-preseller-year-first-24-hours-1108854


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


>



Well crap. I cried when he sat down in the chair.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Carrot Cake Cookie Altered in Move to Trolley Car Cafe at Disney’s Hollywood Studios






soniam said:


> It looks like it has less cream cheese. I liked when you got one with a lot of the frosting, but everyone knows that's the best part of the cake





TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I ljust be carrot cake and despise cream cheese so i’d prefer one with no frosting, please



So glad that this snack is getting the press it deserves! 

In all seriousness this is actually one of my favorite WDW treats so I am glad it found a home, and I don't hate the new shape/frosting ratio. I love carrot cake and now this looks more cake-y and less cookie-y and that's totally fine with me. Phil and I will share our frosting, Sonia!


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Solo Pre-Sale going very well so far
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...is-no-2-preseller-year-first-24-hours-1108854


So it looks like there is no Star Wars fatigue.


----------



## rteetz

*News

 
*
Special banshee coming for Pandora's anniversary!


----------



## osully

TomServo27 said:


> So it looks like there is no Star Wars fatigue.


Our movie viewing group (me, my husband, his best friend & his girlfiend) is not excited at all about seeing Solo however yes we will be seeing on May 24 as we just feel like we need to see it. Possibly to see how weird it will be with all the director drama. We just have the OCD that we need to see everything that comes out in the Marvel and Star Wars cinematic universes though, even if we think this one will be bad. 

I do find it really funny that the main cast magic band is open edition and the Lando magic band is special edition and more $$$. Really shows you who they think is the star of this movie. 

I mean, also the fact that he is on SNL tonight and the title role actor is not...


----------



## TomServo27

osully said:


> I do find it really funny that the main cast magic band is open edition and the Lando magic band is special edition and more $$$. Really shows you who they think is the star of this movie.
> 
> I mean, also the fact that he is on SNL tonight and the title role actor is not...


Maybe if Lando turns out to be the real star of this movie we get a Lando movie eventuality.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
As I reported a while ago Roadster Racer Goofy is coming to Hollywood and Vine to replace Handy Manny

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2018/...g-to-hollywood-studios-as-handy-manny-leaves/


----------



## dina444444

*News*

‘Avengers: Infinity War’ Is Second-Fastest Pic To $400M With Second-Best 2nd Weekend Ever At $120M+


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dinoland Wilderness Explorer area moving due to construction 

https://t.co/epemCqvD35?amp=1


----------



## Pete M

TomServo27 said:


> Maybe if Lando turns out to be the real star of this movie we get a Lando movie eventuality.



that would be sweet!  use the same cast and call the next one "Lando" while focusing on him.


----------



## Roxyfire

osully said:


> I mean, also the fact that he is on SNL tonight and the title role actor is not...



Objectively, Donald Glover is a bigger name, more well known actor. Funny enough, he's also the musical guest tonight too (Childish Gambino) He created and stars in the critically acclaimed series Atlanta and has been in a lot of other things. Oh and yeah he's Danny Glover's son too. So it isn't just Solo but I'm sure he will mention it and his Lando role in the monologue. He's a busy dude though.

I get the feeling they're trying to hide away Alden whatshisname because they really don't want people to get a sense of the guy and make a judgement before they see the movie. I read an article about him (I think it was GQ) and it seems to me the studio wants most people's first impression of him to be on screen vs on a tv show or interview. I can get behind that, Han Solo is a really well-loved character and they're walking a dangerous line here.


----------



## Brocktoon

Roxyfire said:


> Oh and yeah he's Danny Glover's son too.



That's a pretty rampant rumor, but Donald and Danny are no relation.  I'm almost expecting Danny to show up on tonight's SNL to make a joke about it.


----------



## Roxyfire

Brocktoon said:


> That's a pretty rampant rumor, but Donald and Danny are no relation.  I'm almost expecting Danny to show up on tonight's SNL to make a joke about it.



Ah no wonder, I thought he made a joke about it in a set one time, perhaps I misunderstood!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> ‘Avengers: Infinity War’ Is Second-Fastest Pic To $400M With Second-Best 2nd Weekend Ever At $120M+



The other thing all these reports are highlighting to me is just what a monster The Force Awakens was and probably unfair for people to think Last Jedi would have gotten close to it if Infinity War is struggling and that is getting almost universal positive reviews and tons of repeat viewing, etc.


----------



## Chef Louis

TheMaxRebo said:


> The other thing all these reports are highlighting to me is just what a monster The Force Awakens was and probably unfair for people to think Last Jedi would have gotten close to it if Infinity War is struggling and that is getting almost universal positive reviews and tons of repeat viewing, etc.



I don't think struggling means what you think it means. Records so far, number one opening weekend, second biggest weekend of all time, fastest film to cross a billion dollars. All the while not be open during a holiday week/weekend. Still hasn't opened in china and really has next weekend to itself as well. First competition is Deadpool 2 set to open May 18th.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Soarin opened in Epcot in 2005


----------



## mikeamizzle

Funny you guys brought that up. I just used the 20% on merch as an excuse to splurge on that sweet Lando (Don Glover basically hah) Magic Band this morning and am glad other people are as enthused with the whole thing as I am lol.

Only my second ( well second, and third, in this order I also got that limited edition star wars grey rebel logo and blue star wars logo limited one also lol...) of these that I've purchased other than the way too many plain colored one's that technically work just as well from hotel stays.

Stoked to alternate wearing these and my other purchased (my favorite band) green with classic Jungle Book character graphics MB in the park on my trip at the end of the month and going forward to once SWGE opens next year.

(Never thought I'd really get into wanting to buy these too as I have so many plain free hotel perk bands that technically serve the same purpose just fine. However, I've fallen victim and some of them are very cool imo, everytime I wear the green JB band it always get a lot of positive attention from castmember's and other Guests lol).


----------



## circus4u

'Avengers: Infinity War' makes $1 billion in a record 11 days
http://money.cnn.com/2018/05/05/media/avengers-infinity-war-billion-box-office/index.html


----------



## Lee Matthews

Should comfortably pass Force Awakens then


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DisneyStyle now open in Disney Springs

http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/photos-disneystyle-opens-at-disney-springs/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DisneyStyle now open in Disney Springs
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/photos-disneystyle-opens-at-disney-springs/


The sky bucket prop is a nice touch


----------



## TomServo27

Second biggest second weekend ever for Infinity War. I think it may not pass Force Awakens also interesting that Black Panther finished sixth this weekend. 

http://variety.com/2018/film/box-of...war-second-biggest-second-weekend-


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Complimentary Beer Samples Return to Busch Gardens Tampa Bay


----------



## rteetz

*News*

NASA Sending Satellites Named After WALL-E and EVE To Mars


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: Watch As This “Incredibles 2” Themed Plane For Alaska Airlines Comes To Life


----------



## rteetz

*News*

A new Tower of Terror MagicBand featuring Mickey Mouse is now available


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Nine new Disney emoji themed On Demand bands now available


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> A new Tower of Terror MagicBand featuring Mickey Mouse is now available


I keep saying I'm going to buy a mb and I havent yet. This may be the one...


----------



## jade1

umichigan10 said:


> The sky bucket prop is a nice touch



Went tonight, some cool stuff. The decor was pretty nice just wondering about the remodel of the big store yet.

Eta really like the anchor type location. Just a main corner being Disney is a nice feature IMO.


----------



## MissGina5

Capang said:


> I keep saying I'm going to buy a mb and I havent yet. This may be the one...


same I love it!


----------



## danikoski

Capang said:


> I keep saying I'm going to buy a mb and I havent yet. This may be the one...



If it's a limited release, not sure if this one is, don't wait! I wanted a really cool Figment one, and tried to buy it day it was released, and they were already out.


----------



## Capang

danikoski said:


> If it's a limited release, not sure if this one is, don't wait! I wanted a really cool Figment one, and tried to buy it day it was released, and they were already out.


They just keep releasing ones that I like so much! So when I'm ready to order they are either gone or something else I like better has come out. Then I wait and the cycle repeats lol


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is now selling one day tickets with pre-loaded Fastpasses 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/break...icket-with-pre-selected-fastpass-experiences/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is now selling one day tickets with pre-loaded Fastpasses
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/break...icket-with-pre-selected-fastpass-experiences/



I am interested to see if this is popular.  The pre-loaded FP aren't hard to get at all (even day before or day of) so the only benefit I see is for people that really don't want to bother at all with the system/are anti-technology or something

Wonder if this is a test for further role out though - perhaps a form that comes with harder to get FP but carries a sure-charge (I mean, I think a lot of people would pay $20 extra if a ticket included a FP for Flight of Passage for example)


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is now selling one day tickets with pre-loaded Fastpasses
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/break...icket-with-pre-selected-fastpass-experiences/



I would have bought one, except I didn't see a Philharmagic bundle.........


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is now selling one day tickets with pre-loaded Fastpasses
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/break...icket-with-pre-selected-fastpass-experiences/



And they give you fastpasses you could most likely get day of. There doesn't seem to be much point in these.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is now selling one day tickets with pre-loaded Fastpasses
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/break...icket-with-pre-selected-fastpass-experiences/


It’s all for low-mid demand experiences which makes sense. There’s a surplus of FP available for those virtually all the time, so they’re just offloading them like this.


----------



## umichigan10

Moliphino said:


> And they give you fastpasses you could most likely get day of. There doesn't seem to be much point in these.


I think it’s a peace of mind thing for the casual planner. You get fast passes without the hassle of trying to pre book them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> I think it’s a peace of mind thing for the casual planner. You get fast passes without the hassle of trying to pre book them



yeah, that is the only benefit I see - to people that feel overwhelmed by the whole FP process, this is done for them.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Cast parking and service building at DHS

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/new-cast-...uilding-opening-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that is the only benefit I see - to people that feel overwhelmed by the whole FP process, this is done for them.



Or people with no internet access...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Crystal Palace is now serving alcohol


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Crystal Palace is now serving alcohol



That should liven up the Friendship Day Celebrashun. 

I'm not sure what I think of this...


----------



## wareagle57

umichigan10 said:


> I think it’s a peace of mind thing for the casual planner. You get fast passes without the hassle of trying to pre book them



Lots of people already don't understand that Fastpasses are free at Disney. This either further blurs that line, OR gets guests used to the idea that they are "paying" for the FP since it comes with the tickets. Maybe this is a way for Disney to eventually roll out paid FP...


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is now selling one day tickets with pre-loaded Fastpasses
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/break...icket-with-pre-selected-fastpass-experiences/


I feel like Disney is slowly inching its way back to the "old days" where you pay per attraction. The CL FP options, the AK tour that includes Pandora rides, etc. I know its not quite the same but I see Disney slowly inching it's way back to it through the pay for FP extras. But then, I still know a ton of people that insist you have to pay for FP in the first place.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Solo: A Star Wars Story Tickets Now On Sale; See It May 25 & Experience Star Wars: Galactic Nights May 27


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Update – Pirates, PeopleMover, and Hyperspace


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Strawberry, Lemon, and Donut Churros Arrive at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disney Afternoon Mugs Featuring DuckTales, Talespin, Darkwing Duck, & Rescue Rangers Arrive at Disney Parks


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Crystal Palace is now serving alcohol


Is this dinner only like BOG?


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Is this dinner only like BOG?


I think breakfast too because it showed mimosas. There was a photo on facebook I saw.


----------



## sachilles

I imagine the pre-loaded 1 day ticket with fastpasses is a response to something the data is noticing.

I'd guess, people in the know, won't do a last minute one day trip, as they know(or perceive) they wont get good fastpasses buying 1 day ticket the day of.
Sort of fixing the perception that if you don't reserve 60+ days out, you won't have a prayer of getting anything. Of course these are the best fastpasses to get. So I don't think they are really giving away the house here. I do think it will ease some guests minds a bit though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> I imagine the pre-loaded 1 day ticket with fastpasses is a response to something the data is noticing.
> 
> I'd guess, people in the know, won't do a last minute one day trip, as they know(or perceive) they wont get good fastpasses buying 1 day ticket the day of.
> Sort of fixing the perception that if you don't reserve 60+ days out, you won't have a prayer of getting anything. Of course these are the best fastpasses to get. So I don't think they are really giving away the house here. I do think it will ease some guests minds a bit though.



I am sure it is something with the data - it always is - but don't see how this is a response to people who feel they won't get "good" fastpasses as none of the FP they are giving you are really any good / hard to get even day of


----------



## osully

I can see how it might appeal to people who aren’t as in the know though. The people who buy tickets at the gate and go to Florida for one week, spend 1 day at a Universal, spend 1 day at 1 Disney park, and 1 day at Disney Springs. Rest of the time at their hotel pool.

AKA some people I know of who I shake my head at. Wasted time in Orlando if you ask me  for all those non Disney days!

Meanwhile I’m over here planning my November 2019 Trip where we will be at WDW 7 full days, go to Disney Springs the day we arrive, and try one day at Universal in the middle.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Doubles Budget For Its Beijing Park, Outspending Disney


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Here are the alcohol offerings at Crystal Palace

http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/the-crystal-palace-now-serving-alcohol-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Permits were filed for a temporary staging area in conjunction with Project 89. Project 89 is the River Country site exploratory permits filed a while back.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Permits were filed for a temporary staging area in conjunction with Project 89. Project 89 is the River Country site exploratory permits filed a while back.


Ohh, this is interesting.  Thinking this will be DVC.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Ohh, this is interesting.  Thinking this will be DVC.


Most definitely will be. Riviera would be projected to be sold out by 2021 so the next DVC would be online for 2022.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Meet Favorite Disney Channel Stars During ‘Disney Channel GO! Fan Fest’ on May 12 at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look: New Concept Art of Disney H2O Glow Nights


----------



## tlmadden73

sachilles said:


> I imagine the pre-loaded 1 day ticket with fastpasses is a response to something the data is noticing.
> 
> I'd guess, people in the know, won't do a last minute one day trip, as they know(or perceive) they wont get good fastpasses buying 1 day ticket the day of.
> Sort of fixing the perception that if you don't reserve 60+ days out, you won't have a prayer of getting anything. Of course these are the best fastpasses to get. So I don't think they are really giving away the house here. I do think it will ease some guests minds a bit though.


Ya -- I doubt ANY of these attractions used up their entire allotment of fast passes.

An interesting concept.  I bet there are a lot of people who get 1-day tickets and pay the HUGE price and feel like they can't get Fast Passes for anything (which, for the popular attractions they can't). 

I wonder when Disney just ditches the concept of discounted multi-day ticket and scheduled Fast Passes and just sells pre-packaged 1-day tickets. Another great way to raise prices and control crowds (hire me Disney! I've got tons of these ideas )

So for my four day trip, I buy a 1-day ticket to the parks I want to go to and pick which Fast Pass "package" I want (Maybe I want  the Pandora package) .. and since those are new and popular rides, those tickets will be more expensive than the "Dinoland USA" package. If I don't buy the Pandora package early enough it sells out.

I really doubt it .. but it definitely shows what else they can do with the FP system.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Permits were filed for a temporary staging area in conjunction with Project 89. Project 89 is the River Country site exploratory permits filed a while back.


I'm going to miss the old River Country. It is always fun to glimpse pieces of it from the boat between WLand FW. 

RIP shoe tree.


----------



## FoxC63

Disney H2O Glow Nights, "While the kids are splashing about, adults can visit The Wharf." Yeah, I don't think I'll be leaving my kid unattended.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...per-accused-molesting-women-article-1.2701322


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
VP of Disney Springs Keith Bradford is leaving Disney

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...nt-of-disney-springs-to-leave-the-company.htm


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Here are the alcohol offerings at Crystal Palace
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/the-crystal-palace-now-serving-alcohol-in-magic-kingdom/


A Bloody Mary would have been a nice addition.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Crystal Palace is now serving alcohol



Where was this in March!?!?!!


----------



## Firebird060

OKW Lover said:


> Ohh, this is interesting.  Thinking this will be DVC.


Of course it will be DVC, they are the biggest cash grab for Disney, they incurre the 1 time building cost and then have the "Owners" pay for upkeep and Taxes, which Disney gets to set the price on so Disney sees little to no cost in running the resort once it reaches a certain percentage sold. Its also on Prime lake territory,  her is the question though,   will they increase the dock space at the magic kingdom considering they now will be funneling three  resorts to one dock on a longer leg then the Lagoon trip is.  

Another question is what out door themed area is this going to take after.  They have already done the pacific northwest pretty much to death over there,  could we see some different themeing?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Firebird060 said:


> Of course it will be DVC, they are the biggest cash grab for Disney, they incurre the 1 time building cost and then have the "Owners" pay for upkeep and Taxes, which Disney gets to set the price on so Disney sees little to no cost in running the resort once it reaches a certain percentage sold.


As a DVC member, I LOVE that they keep adding to DVC -- I love the different options of places to stay.  "Cash grab" makes it seem illegitimate in some way -- like those who buy in aren't deriving full/fair value.  If you're the right type of customer, DVC is an excellent deal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Of course it will be DVC, they are the biggest cash grab for Disney, they incurre the 1 time building cost and then have the "Owners" pay for upkeep and Taxes, which Disney gets to set the price on so Disney sees little to no cost in running the resort once it reaches a certain percentage sold. Its also on Prime lake territory,  her is the question though,   will they increase the dock space at the magic kingdom considering they now will be funneling three  resorts to one dock on a longer leg then the Lagoon trip is.
> 
> Another question is what out door themed area is this going to take after.  They have already done the pacific northwest pretty much to death over there,  could we see some different themeing?



trying to think of other areas that are known for like river living or lake living ... maybe like Lake George in upstate NY or places in Michigan or like Gattlingburg, TN

... unless they wanted to do something more exotic like a Mediterranean Island or something like that

Maybe pull out the old plan for the Venetian themed hotel that was supposed to be on the monorail loop


----------



## Firebird060

By crash Grab, i was talking for the quicker turn around in profits and paying the project off. DVC membership is great but from a strictly financial point of view from Disney, they can invest and make profit alot quicker then they can with traditional hotel investments.  Instead of needing 10 years of 90 percent occupancy to pay off a property, you can sell ownership rights and avoid property taxes by selling the whole 10 years all at once.  It takes the cost of the project off the books alot quicker.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> VP of Disney Springs Keith Bradford is leaving Disney
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...nt-of-disney-springs-to-leave-the-company.htm


Reetz which VP is next 2 so quickly. I wonder where the push is coming from


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> trying to think of other areas that are known for like river living or lake living ... maybe like Lake George in upstate NY or places in Michigan or like Gattlingburg, TN
> 
> ... unless they wanted to do something more exotic like a Mediterranean Island or something like that
> 
> Maybe pull out the old plan for the Venetian themed hotel that was supposed to be on the monorail loop




I would love to see whatever art Disney decided on. I wonder if it will be announced at  next years d23?  If they went with Lake George they would have to build another Fort, so it might be Adirondacks themed but prob not Lake George.   Wouldnt mind TN though, heck maybe they will try and Do Alaska with fake snow themeing on the roofs and all,  who knows? Its all part of the fun in guessing


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> trying to think of other areas that are known for like river living or lake living ... maybe like Lake George in upstate NY or places in Michigan or like Gattlingburg, TN
> 
> ... unless they wanted to do something more exotic like a Mediterranean Island or something like that
> 
> Maybe pull out the old plan for the Venetian themed hotel that was supposed to be on the monorail loop



Something inspired by the Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island in Michigan would be amazing. Different architecture than WL or FW, but just as historic and beautiful. Would fit a lot better than Venice or the Med, especially since it seems it is going to back up on FW.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> trying to think of other areas that are known for like river living or lake living ... maybe like Lake George in upstate NY or places in Michigan or like Gattlingburg, TN
> 
> ... unless they wanted to do something more exotic like a Mediterranean Island or something like that
> 
> Maybe pull out the old plan for the Venetian themed hotel that was supposed to be on the monorail loop


Imo I’d like to see that buffalo junction idea come to fruition. Unlikely but that’s my dream scenario


----------



## nkosiek

They could go alpine themed. Swiss/German chalet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Something inspired by the Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island in Michigan would be amazing. Different architecture than WL or FW, but just as historic and beautiful. Would fit a lot better than Venice or the Med, especially since it seems it is going to back up on FW.



I agree - something like that is much more likely.  or maybe something like Zion Lodge or even the Majestic Yosemite Hotel if they want something a bit different but still fitting a US National Park type look


----------



## MissGina5

Firebird060 said:


> Of course it will be DVC, they are the biggest cash grab for Disney, they incurre the 1 time building cost and then have the "Owners" pay for upkeep and Taxes, which Disney gets to set the price on so Disney sees little to no cost in running the resort once it reaches a certain percentage sold. Its also on Prime lake territory,  her is the question though,   will they increase the dock space at the magic kingdom considering they now will be funneling three  resorts to one dock on a longer leg then the Lagoon trip is.
> 
> Another question is what out door themed area is this going to take after.  They have already done the pacific northwest pretty much to death over there,  could we see some different themeing?



I would want to see something like.... I don't know maybe they will do something desert esque? Southwest?


----------



## sachilles

Lake George doesn't really have a style.
Lake George is to Saratoga as Alligator Bayou is to Magnolia Bend.


----------



## Pete M

it needs to be a giant wooden fort!  or at least look that way from the water.  it won't, but a guy can dream!


----------



## rteetz

Let’s move the theming discussion to the Project 89 thread please.


----------



## Firebird060

Hmm looks like the Plaza restaurant also Added Alcohol today,  I'm waiting for the Disney beer carts right next to the popcorn carts


----------



## Sweettears

Firebird060 said:


> Hmm looks like the Plaza restaurant also Added Alcohol today,  I'm waiting for the Disney beer carts right next to the popcorn carts


Me too.


----------



## RocketCityMama

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New space themed walls appear outside guardians coaster
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-ep...construction-walls-at-the-universe-of-energy/



I am not going to lie, I thought this was going to be about a new "selfie wall"! though it is cool enough to take pics at  



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is now selling one day tickets with pre-loaded Fastpasses
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/break...icket-with-pre-selected-fastpass-experiences/



Umm, those aren't exactly hard to get..... Not sure why people would buy those when they can get better rides by pre-planning...


----------



## Disneymom1126

Firebird060 said:


> Hmm looks like the Plaza restaurant also Added Alcohol today,  I'm waiting for the Disney beer carts right next to the popcorn carts



If I were to guess, the addition of alcohol at table service meals as part of the dining plan is influencing this move. I don't anticipate we'll see alcohol outside of the TS restaurants at the MK...but I could be wrong!


----------



## rteetz

Disneymom1126 said:


> If I were to guess, the addition of alcohol at table service meals as part of the dining plan is influencing this move. I don't anticipate we'll see alcohol outside of the TS restaurants at the MK...but I could be wrong!


I agree with this.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Here is the alcohol offerings at the Plaza

http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/the-plaza-restaurant-now-serving-alcohol-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BREAKING: Disneyland Adding FastPass, MaxPass to Pirates of the Caribbean When It Returns


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Exclusive Pixar Fest Merchandise at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Disneyland Adding FastPass, MaxPass to Pirates of the Caribbean When It Returns



I do remember lines for this attraction being insane. However, I don't Maxpass/fastpass has ever 'helped' lines as the article suggests.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I do remember lines for this attraction being insane. However, I don't Maxpass/fastpass has ever 'helped' lines as the article suggests.


Yeah I don't think FP has ever made a standby line shorter.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Yeah I don't think FP has ever made a standby line shorter.



Well, I think the point is that while the wait times won't be shorter, the number of people in line might be shorter. With FP they often put 80% of the people through the FP queue, so if the old line had 2000 people in Standby waiting 60 minutes, the new line might have 600 people in standby waiting 90 minutes. 

Pirates has the problem that the queue often overflows out into the park quite signifcantly - and this might alleviate that.


----------



## sachilles

********** said:


> Well, I think the point is that while the wait times won't be shorter, the number of people in line might be shorter. With FP they often put 80% of the people through the FP queue, so if the old line had 2000 people in Standby waiting 60 minutes, the new line might have 600 people in standby waiting 90 minutes.
> 
> Pirates has the problem that the queue often overflows out into the park quite signifcantly - and this might alleviate that.


It's also a pretty poor location to have that overflow if I remember it correctly.


----------



## mcd2745

sachilles said:


> Lake George doesn't really have a style.
> Lake George is to Saratoga as Alligator Bayou is to Magnolia Bend.




Yeah...Lake George is kinda like the "Chester & Hester's" of upstate NY.


----------



## rteetz

The DIS believes the permits today are in relation to the airstrip on Disney property which is nearby. I have a hard time believing that and that this is more in relation to Project 89 as told by @DanBoris 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ion-at-the-resorts-inactive-private-airfield/


----------



## WiredForFlight

rteetz said:


> The DIS believes the permits today are in relation to the airstrip on Disney property which is nearby. I have a hard time believing that and that this is more in relation to Project 89 as told by @DanBoris
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ion-at-the-resorts-inactive-private-airfield/


http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ion-at-the-resorts-inactive-private-airfield/

As a pilot I hope hope this is a reopening of the STOLstrip. I am sure it’s not but I can dream! At least that is what Disney keeps saying lol


----------



## FoxC63

I love the Alien tumbler and coffee mug and hope they're available when we arrive!

Where is Walt's plane?  Can people still view it?


----------



## amcc

rteetz said:


> The DIS believes the permits today are in relation to the airstrip on Disney property which is nearby. I have a hard time believing that and that this is more in relation to Project 89 as told by @DanBoris
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ion-at-the-resorts-inactive-private-airfield/


The site limits shown in the article are nowhere near the River Country site are they?


----------



## rteetz

amcc said:


> The site limits shown in the article are nowhere near the River Country site are they?


The site is staging.


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> I love the Alien tumbler and coffee mug and hope they're available when we arrive!
> 
> Where is Walt's plane?  Can people still view it?


Walt’s plane is on property at the WDW water treatment plant. This is not a place that people can go to.


----------



## Irish_Mike

And in the latest Comcast/Disney/21st Century Fox news, Comcast is apparently arranging financing with banks for an all-cash bid.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/07/com...ll-cash-bid-for-21st-century-fox-reuters.html


----------



## MommaBerd

Irish_Mike said:


> And in the latest Comcast/Disney/21st Century Fox news, Comcast is apparently arranging financing with banks for an all-cash bid.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/07/com...ll-cash-bid-for-21st-century-fox-reuters.html



Oh boy...this will be interesting! Comcast is really messing with Disney’s big plans!


----------



## DisneyPigFan

Irish_Mike said:


> And in the latest Comcast/Disney/21st Century Fox news, Comcast is apparently arranging financing with banks for an all-cash bid.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/07/com...ll-cash-bid-for-21st-century-fox-reuters.html


Interesting that this allegedly hinges on whether or not the AT&T/Time Warner merger goes through.  That verdict is expected June 12th.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I do remember lines for this attraction being insane. However, I don't Maxpass/fastpass has ever 'helped' lines as the article suggests.



Well, it will "help" the line for those of us who get FP/MP


----------



## DanBoris

rteetz said:


> The DIS believes the permits today are in relation to the airstrip on Disney property which is nearby. I have a hard time believing that and that this is more in relation to Project 89 as told by @DanBoris
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ion-at-the-resorts-inactive-private-airfield/



They probably think that because it's near the Stolport, but there is one document attached to the permit that specifically says it's for Project 89.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Solo premiere red carpet will be broadcast live online 

https://www.starwars.com/news/watch-the-solo-a-star-wars-story-red-carpet-live-at-starwars-com


----------



## rteetz

Here is the document linking the Stolport permit to Project 89.


----------



## closetmickey

Firebird060 said:


> I would love to see whatever art Disney decided on. I wonder if it will be announced at  next years d23?  If they went with Lake George they would have to build another Fort, so it might be Adirondacks themed but prob not Lake George.   Wouldnt mind TN though, heck maybe they will try and Do Alaska with fake snow themeing on the roofs and all,  who knows? Its all part of the fun in guessing


Will be interesting to see if the theme also loosely relates to a land in the MK as the others seem to.

Edited: sorry I posted this before I read through asking for conversation to be moved


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> Here is the document linking the Stolport permit to Project 89.
> 
> View attachment 321281


I need to send this to my wife I think it could cure her insomnia.


----------



## amcc

rteetz said:


> Here is the document linking the Stolport permit to Project 89.



Hmmm, maybe this is where the fill will be placed until it's moved to the Project 89 site.  The project's finish floor will probably be higher than the buildings at Fort Wilderness.


----------



## rteetz

amcc said:


> Hmmm, maybe this is where the fill will be placed until it's moved to the Project 89 site.  The project's finish floor will probably be higher than the buildings at Fort Wilderness.


Yes this is a staging site.


----------



## Harry Wallace

This isn’t really news but if you click here, it should activate the Minnie Van service in your Lyft app without needing a resort reservation (handy if you’re staying off site but still want to use it whilst on property) ‍

EDIT: just google “Activate Minnie Van” and it’s the first or second result


----------



## samsteele

FoxC63 said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll be leaving my kid unattended.


This was a news bullet that really surprised me. The past year or so has seen alcohol marketing ramped up at WDW. With more adults only visiting than ever before, this is not unusual. However, water parks are inherently hazardous and pose their own unique dangers esp for small children. I would have thought the 2 water parks would have been exempt from the booze party push. Wonder if WDW legal knows about this promotion. Bet it doesn't & this release wasn't vetted. Booze, water, slides & tots just don't mix.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld sees attendance jump

https://www.clickorlando.com/theme-parks/seaworld-sees-jump-in-attendance-revenue


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

samsteele said:


> Wonder if WDW legal knows about this promotion.


I would say that there is ZERO chance that anything done by Disney hasn’t gone through legal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

samsteele said:


> This was a news bullet that really surprised me. The past year or so has seen alcohol marketing ramped up at WDW. With more adults only visiting than ever before, this is not unusual. However, water parks are inherently hazardous and pose their own unique dangers esp for small children. I would have thought the 2 water parks would have been exempt from the booze party push. Wonder if WDW legal knows about this promotion. Bet it doesn't & this release wasn't vetted. Booze, water, slides & tots just don't mix.



though the water parks already have bars normally and this new area at the party is still just a place to buy alcoholic beverages - not as if it is all you can drink included with the ticket or anything, so not too different than any other day at the water park  (I think it would be different if it was more of a "open bar" situation) 

Heck, at Castaway Cay they have water slides and stuff and then they have people coming by your chair to sell you adult beverages, so definitely not something new for Disney


----------



## umichigan10

samsteele said:


> This was a news bullet that really surprised me. The past year or so has seen alcohol marketing ramped up at WDW. With more adults only visiting than ever before, this is not unusual. However, water parks are inherently hazardous and pose their own unique dangers esp for small children. I would have thought the 2 water parks would have been exempt from the booze party push. Wonder if WDW legal knows about this promotion. Bet it doesn't & this release wasn't vetted. Booze, water, slides & tots just don't mix.


To be fair the water parks already serve alcohol, so this isn’t a super out of the blue jump


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> SeaWorld sees attendance jump
> 
> https://www.clickorlando.com/theme-parks/seaworld-sees-jump-in-attendance-revenue



Hmm maybe this is a positive sign for Seaworld, that time eventually rides out over bad Publicity.   Blackfish did a number on them but they have been very aggressive in promotions and image management since then, seems like it might finally be starting to work out.   Although a 21mill loss in the first quarter is never a good thing, even if they are used to it because less than half of there locations are open.


----------



## sachilles

The location of the stockpile, and to a certain extent the need for it is interesting for me. Could mean a million things. It could mean they excavate the river country site and store the material at this new permitted spot...or it could mean they need to store fill that will be used to create the property at River country.

Either way it means they have a large amount of earth to move. Wonder if the conveyor for star wars might get a new home?


----------



## JaxDad

Firebird060 said:


> Hmm maybe this is a positive sign for Seaworld, that time eventually rides out over bad Publicity.   Blackfish did a number on them but they have been very aggressive in promotions and image management since then, seems like it might finally be starting to work out.   Although a 21mill loss in the first quarter is never a good thing, even if they are used to it because less than half of there locations are open.


I went this weekend. I LOVE their roller coasters. Mako is especially awesome. They are opening another water thrill ride this summer, and they also have plans to open a Sesame Street area (construction has started, but I don't know when it is opening). I know "image management" is a big part of it, but they really do a lot of amazing things outside the parks. I know several people directly involved with those efforts.


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> I went this weekend. I LOVE their roller coasters. Mako is especially awesome. They are opening another water thrill ride this summer, and they also have plans to open a Sesame Street area (construction has started, but I don't know when it is opening). I know "image management" is a big part of it, but they really do a lot of amazing things outside the parks. I know several people directly involved with those efforts.


Opens in 2019.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ESPN and UFC sign deal with bringing fights to ESPN+ in 2019.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pre-show safety video added to Splash Mountain

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/video-safety-pre-show-video-added-to-splash-mountain-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> I went this weekend. I LOVE their roller coasters. Mako is especially awesome. They are opening another water thrill ride this summer, and they also have plans to open a Sesame Street area (construction has started, but I don't know when it is opening). I know "image management" is a big part of it, but they really do a lot of amazing things outside the parks. I know several people directly involved with those efforts.



yeah, I never understood why they never seemed to promote any of the positive things they did outside the parks.  I see stories from other news sources about them saving sea turtles or returning manatees to the wild, etc. but they never seem to promote it themselves


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ESPN and UFC sign deal with being fights to ESPN+ in 2019.



I am personally not into MMA but this type of thing I could see being a draw for some people to buy the service -> market to niche fans some exclusive content


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney themed Coke bottles

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-ha...land-disney-parks-coke-bottles-now-available/


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pre-show safety video added to Splash Mountain
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/video-safety-pre-show-video-added-to-splash-mountain-at-magic-kingdom/



I think this bothers me way more than it should but I guess I'll have to wait and see. Hopefully it's easy to tune out and not notice.


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I never understood why they never seemed to promote any of the positive things they did outside the parks.  I see stories from other news sources about them saving sea turtles or returning manatees to the wild, etc. but they never seem to promote it themselves


I'm not exactly sure what more they can do without the media, and it seems to me the media would rather cover a handful of protestors in front of the SeaWorld parking lot than any animal rescue. (I only see these efforts through children's nature shows my daughter watches.) Blackfish struck a cord among the Facebook activist contingent, and people seem to be clinging to it more than other "causes." I have a close friend at work who I would not even think of telling I took the kids to SeaWorld, because I'm pretty sure she would then think I was evil! Plus PETA is pretty savvy with the media, and they seem very determined to shut SeaWorld down.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

wareagle57 said:


> I think this bothers me way more than it should but I guess I'll have to wait and see. Hopefully it's easy to tune out and not notice.


Reminds me of the 7DMT ones that I tune out...


----------



## Iowamomof4

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Reminds me of the 7DMT ones that I tune out...



There are safety videos for 7DMT?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> I'm not exactly sure what more they can do without the media, and it seems to me the media would rather cover a handful of protestors in front of the SeaWorld parking lot than any animal rescue. (I only see these efforts through children's nature shows my daughter watches.) Blackfish struck a cord among the Facebook activist contingent, and people seem to be clinging to it more than other "causes." I have a close friend at work who I would not even think of telling I took the kids to SeaWorld, because I'm pretty sure she would then think I was evil! Plus PETA is pretty savvy with the media, and they seem very determined to shut SeaWorld down.



I don't know the answer, but I figure that is why you hire a PR firm ... but perhaps they did and they said the best thing to do is nothing and laylow ... just feels like one of those things where only one side of the story is being told and if you don't fight back, then you must not disagree with what they are saying


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Iowamomof4 said:


> There are safety videos for 7DMT?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I think this bothers me way more than it should but I guess I'll have to wait and see. Hopefully it's easy to tune out and not notice.



It seems pretty non-intrussive - just two screens and didn't sound like they had any audio and were just showing some quick animation in a style fitting the ride


----------



## Capang

Why are they adding these? Is it a liability thing?  Is it a CM reduction (if the video tells you then we don't have to have the CMs around to do it)? I don't know why but the 7dmt one really bothers me even though I don't really pay attention to it. I'd rather see the interactive posters that creepily list my name on something rather than having to watch a preshow video of how to use safety restraints. I feel like it ruins the theming.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> It seems pretty non-intrussive - just two screens and didn't sound like they had any audio and were just showing some quick animation in a style fitting the ride


It may not be intrusive but it does take away from the theming IMO.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Why are they adding these? Is it a liability thing?  Is it a CM reduction (if the video tells you then we don't have to have the CMs around to do it)? I don't know why but the 7dmt one really bothers me even though I don't really pay attention to it. I'd rather see the interactive posters that creepily list my name on something rather than having to watch a preshow video of how to use safety restraints. I feel like it ruins the theming.


Probably a mix of everything.


----------



## TexasKiwiPrincess

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I never understood why they never seemed to promote any of the positive things they did outside the parks.  I see stories from other news sources about them saving sea turtles or returning manatees to the wild, etc. but they never seem to promote it themselves



I highly recommend following Sea World on social media. They do a great job highlighting their rescue and conservation efforts! They share adorable baby photos and videos like the baby walrus' at feeding time and the baby manatees they recently saved. Sea World also shares Keeper videos like the otters playing, working with the Belugas to train them for veterinarian exams, and releasing rehabbed animals back to their natural habitat. I am very pleased for them to see good news this quarter. I hope it continues.


----------



## sachilles

The link suggests it's to help speed up the loading process. Every time someone hops in and has to take a few extra minutes to figure out the bar and where to store their stuff adds up over a long day. It's worth the investment in a few monitors to see if you can speed that up.


----------



## SteveDude

How long has Splash Mountain had lap bars? Weird.


----------



## Firebird060

Quite awhile now, over 5 years now


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Quite awhile now, over 5 years now


2011 they were installed.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> 2011 they were installed.


I know the lack of lap bar in Disneyland absolute scared the wits out of my son. See if you can guess which one he is.
https://scontent.fbed1-2.fna.fbcdn....=729e423b63a0eec0c071d115052836a4&oe=5B4F4D7D


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Princess Spirit Jerseys now available online

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/shop-now-...pirit-jerseys-available-online-at-shopdisney/


----------



## Firebird060

Leave it to Rteetz to have the exact year lol


----------



## Firebird060

sachilles said:


> I know the lack of lap bar in Disneyland absolute scared the wits out of my son. See if you can guess which one he is.
> https://scontent.fbed1-2.fna.fbcdn....=729e423b63a0eec0c071d115052836a4&oe=5B4F4D7D




Disneylands boats are more narrow and a different style,  mounting  lap bars in it might not be possible or even practical


----------



## SteveDude

Been quite some time since I've been on the ride. Never thought it needed the lap bars but I know there's been problems with guests trying to escape the boats for whatever reason. Makes sense.


----------



## sachilles

Firebird060 said:


> Disneylands boats are more narrow and a different style,  mounting  lap bars in it might not be possible or even practical


Oh, I understand. My son, not so much


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permits filed to start demolition of bugs life theater in DCA

https://twitter.com/dlthings/status/993867443301842944?s=21


----------



## jlundeen

SteveDude said:


> How long has Splash Mountain had lap bars? Weird.





rteetz said:


> 2011 they were installed.


Was that around the time some fool tried to get out of the boat when they stopped and ended up getting squashed between two of them when they started up again?


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Was that around the time some fool tried to get out of the boat when they stopped and ended up getting squashed between two of them when they started up again?


Not sure about that.


----------



## umichigan10

sachilles said:


> I know the lack of lap bar in Disneyland absolute scared the wits out of my son. See if you can guess which one he is.
> https://scontent.fbed1-2.fna.fbcdn....=729e423b63a0eec0c071d115052836a4&oe=5B4F4D7D


Your son and I are in the same boat. I hated splash in MK not having lapbars.

Edit: pun intended


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
In 1926 Don Rickles voice of Mr. Potato Head and William in Tiki Room was born.

In 1991 newspapers reported Disney’s WestCot project would cost $3.1 billion.

In 1998 nothing important in Disney happened but I was born...

Live with Regis and Kelly tape shows to celebrate Disneyland’s 50th in 2005.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History*
> 
> In 1998 nothing important in Disney happened but I was born...



Happy Birthday Ryan!!! I hope you have a great day, and thank you for everything you do for all of us on a daily basis!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> In 1926 Don Rickles voice of Mr. Potato Head and William in Tiki Room was born.
> 
> In 1991 newspapers reported Disney’s WestCot project would cost $3.1 billion.
> 
> In 1998 nothing important in Disney happened but I was born...
> 
> Live with Regis and Kelly tape shows to celebrate Disneyland’s 50th in 2005.



Sounds like important Disney history to me!


----------



## saskdw

Firebird060 said:


> Leave it to Rteetz to have the exact year lol



I'm kind of disappointed he didn't post the exact date and time they opened the ride with the lap bars.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> I'm kind of disappointed he didn't post the exact date and time they opened the ride with the lap bars.


January 31st, 2011... 

I don’t have an installation time though


----------



## Ariel484

Happy birthday @rteetz!


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> In 1926 Don Rickles voice of Mr. Potato Head and William in Tiki Room was born.
> 
> In 1991 newspapers reported Disney’s WestCot project would cost $3.1 billion.
> 
> *In 1998 nothing important in Disney happened but I was born...*
> 
> Live with Regis and Kelly tape shows to celebrate Disneyland’s 50th in 2005.


I saw what you did there........

Happy Birthday.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> In 1926 Don Rickles voice of Mr. Potato Head and William in Tiki Room was born.
> 
> In 1991 newspapers reported Disney’s WestCot project would cost $3.1 billion.
> 
> In 1998 nothing important in Disney happened but I was born...
> 
> Live with Regis and Kelly tape shows to celebrate Disneyland’s 50th in 2005.



Happy birthday! Thanks for all the hard work you do keeping us updated on all things Disney!!


----------



## mum22girlz

rteetz said:


> In 1998 nothing important in Disney happened but I was born...


Happy birthday!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> In 1926 Don Rickles voice of Mr. Potato Head and William in Tiki Room was born.
> 
> In 1991 newspapers reported Disney’s WestCot project would cost $3.1 billion.
> 
> In 1998 nothing important in Disney happened but I was born...
> 
> Live with Regis and Kelly tape shows to celebrate Disneyland’s 50th in 2005.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## BigRed98

Happy Birthday @rteetz Thanks for all your hard work and I was also born in 1998!!!


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> In 1926 Don Rickles voice of Mr. Potato Head and William in Tiki Room was born.
> 
> In 1991 newspapers reported Disney’s WestCot project would cost $3.1 billion.
> 
> In 1998 nothing important in Disney happened but I was born...
> 
> Live with Regis and Kelly tape shows to celebrate Disneyland’s 50th in 2005.


Happy birthday, Ryan!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Happy Birthday @rteetz Hope you have a magical day!!!


----------



## JaxDad

Hey Ryan, could you please set up a new thread for all this off-topic birthday discussion?

Just kidding. Happy birthday!


----------



## skier_pete

Capang said:


> It may not be intrusive but it does take away from the theming IMO.



Really? I find these to be not a big deal at all. I think the one they added at the 7DMT is cute. They don't distract from theming anymore than the 2,000 tourists in line in front of me do.



sachilles said:


> The link suggests it's to help speed up the loading process. Every time someone hops in and has to take a few extra minutes to figure out the bar and where to store their stuff adds up over a long day. It's worth the investment in a few monitors to see if you can speed that up.



I think this is the case too. A lot of people seem really baffled by how to load into a ride vehicle.



rteetz said:


> 2011 they were installed.



Was it really that long ago? Man I remember everyone being super upset about that. Funny how now some people are upset that DLR doesn't have them. 



rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> In 1998 nothing important in Disney happened but I was born...



In honor of @rteetz birthday: This is great and all, but we really should move this conversation to the "Rteetz's birthday" thread.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Another piece on Lasseter and whether he will return

http://www.latimes.com/business/hollywood/la-fi-ct-john-lasseter-pixar-fate-20180508-story.html


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pre-show safety video added to Splash Mountain
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/video-safety-pre-show-video-added-to-splash-mountain-at-magic-kingdom/





wareagle57 said:


> I think this bothers me way more than it should but I guess I'll have to wait and see. Hopefully it's easy to tune out and not notice.


I hope people actually pay attention to a video that is for their safety.



Capang said:


> Why are they adding these? Is it a liability thing?  Is it a CM reduction (if the video tells you then we don't have to have the CMs around to do it)? I don't know why but the 7dmt one really bothers me even though I don't really pay attention to it. I'd rather see the interactive posters that creepily list my name on something rather than having to watch a preshow video of how to use safety restraints. I feel like it ruins the theming.


If you chat with Splash Mountain CM's you hear a bunch of scary stories about guests doing dumb things on this attraction.  No doubt this tries to address both liability and efficiency.  Every time they need to stop the ride because a guest go out of a boat or tossed something out it reduces ride capacity.



sachilles said:


> The link suggests it's to help speed up the loading process. Every time someone hops in and has to take a few extra minutes to figure out the bar and where to store their stuff adds up over a long day. It's worth the investment in a few monitors to see if you can speed that up.


Another issue with the load area delay is that if things backup too much it affects the entire attraction as logs need to be held in certain areas (ie, not on a drop or at the bottom of a drop).  I recall hearing that a log is dispatched every 9 seconds.


----------



## soniam

sachilles said:


> I know the lack of lap bar in Disneyland absolute scared the wits out of my son. See if you can guess which one he is.
> https://scontent.fbed1-2.fna.fbcdn....=729e423b63a0eec0c071d115052836a4&oe=5B4F4D7D



Oh my Gosh! Splash at DLR doesn't have lap bars. I haven't ridden it. I have only ridden Splash at WDW, and I thank the maker every time I ride that it has lap bars. That drop is really steep. I might have to rethink riding Splash at DLR this summer

@rteetz 
You are as old as the number of years I have been married. Man, that makes me feel ancient Happy birthday though


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> In 1926 Don Rickles voice of Mr. Potato Head and William in Tiki Room was born.
> 
> In 1991 newspapers reported Disney’s WestCot project would cost $3.1 billion.
> 
> In 1998 nothing important in Disney happened but I was born...
> 
> Live with Regis and Kelly tape shows to celebrate Disneyland’s 50th in 2005.



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Firebird060

Splash at DL still loads like the classic flume ride you see at alot of amusement parks.  One behind another it does have hand holds on the inside, and your legs are on each side of the seat in front of you.   I almost prefer this, but than again im 6'5 and I always have to wedge my knees inside Splash at WDW


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OKW Lover said:


> I hope people actually pay attention to a video that is for their safety.


Not when you've been riding it for decades... and when it didn't seem to need a video until just recently...


----------



## FoxC63

samsteele said:


> This was a news bullet that really surprised me. The past year or so has seen alcohol marketing ramped up at WDW. With more adults only visiting than ever before, this is not unusual. However, water parks are inherently hazardous and pose their own unique dangers esp for small children. I would have thought the 2 water parks would have been exempt from the booze party push. Wonder if WDW legal knows about this promotion. Bet it doesn't & this release wasn't vetted. Booze, water, slides & tots just don't mix.



I agree.  Parents leave their kids to fend for themselves and too much booze is flowing freely.  Just last year Father at Disney was charged with child neglect for 'drunken tirade' and left his *toddler for hours to suffer first-degree burns.*
Link:  http://www.mysuncoast.com/news/loca...cle_67276484-3b23-11e7-be82-4f0e75031cec.html


----------



## circus4u

The Disney-Comcast War Gets Hot
Company looks at options to usurp Disney's bid to buy 21st Century Fox, sources say

http://money.cnn.com/2018/05/08/technology/pacific-newsletter/index.html

http://money.cnn.com/2018/05/08/media/disney-fox-comcast-deal-earnings/index.html


----------



## FoxC63

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I would say that there is ZERO chance that anything done by Disney hasn’t gone through legal.



Until it becomes a legal issue.


----------



## Capang

Happy birthday @rteetz hope you have a great day!!


----------



## FoxC63

@rteetz Today is your birthday?!

 Buddy!  Hope you have a great one!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History *
> 
> In 1998 nothing important in Disney happened but I was born...



Happy Birthday!




side note: also today's evidence that I am old as I was in college in 1998


----------



## sachilles

soniam said:


> Oh my Gosh! Splash at DLR doesn't have lap bars. I haven't ridden it. I have only ridden Splash at WDW, and I thank the maker every time I ride that it has lap bars. That drop is really steep. I might have to rethink riding Splash at DLR this summer
> 
> @rteetz
> You are as old as the number of years I have been married. Man, that makes me feel ancient Happy birthday though


I get a kick out of my son's reaction, but in seriousness, it affected his desire to ride the florida one about 6 months later.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> View attachment 321382
> 
> 
> side note: also today's evidence that I am old as I was in college in 1998



I graduated college in 1996! 

Happy Birthday @rteetz!!!


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Another piece on Lasseter and whether he will return
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/hollywood/la-fi-ct-john-lasseter-pixar-fate-20180508-story.html





rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Another piece on Lasseter and whether he will return
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/hollywood/la-fi-ct-john-lasseter-pixar-fate-20180508-story.html



This whole situation has been cloaked in mystery.  I wonder if John even intends/expects to be allowed back as he seems to have checked out and is reportedly overseas and not answering texts or calls.

The whole thing saddens me as I've been such a fan of what he has done for WDAS.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FoxC63 said:


> Until it becomes a legal issue.


Not sure what this means.  I am sure everything goes through legal.  Doesn't mean that they never later decide to further tighten up for legal reasons.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

Happy birthday Ryan. 
I really feel old now. 
I have been married longer than that!


----------



## umichigan10

Happy birthday to the greatest mod on the internet @rteetz !

Unlike everyone else I don’t feel super old, because I only have 2 and a half years on you


----------



## rteetz

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> This whole situation has been cloaked in mystery.  I wonder if John even intends/expects to be allowed back as he seems to have checked out and is reportedly overseas and not answering texts or calls.
> 
> The whole thing saddens me as I've been such a fan of what he has done for WDAS.


Agreed. There has been very little if anything said about his sabbatical too.


----------



## dina444444

wareagle57 said:


> I think this bothers me way more than it should but I guess I'll have to wait and see. Hopefully it's easy to tune out and not notice.


These were up when I was at MK on 4/27 and I thought the little video was cute.


----------



## rteetz

Thank you for the birthday wishes so far everyone! I appreciate everyone here and making my job as a moderator relatively easy.


----------



## Firebird060

Regardless of where you fall on the Lassater debate, I think we can all agree he has made enough money that if Disney doesn't bring him back, I am sure he will be just fine.   I wouldn't be surprised if he is just kept off in the pasture and is allowed to enjoy his money and perhaps run a consulting firm.


----------



## FoxC63

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Not sure what this means.  I am sure everything goes through legal.  Doesn't mean that they never later decide to further tighten up for legal reasons.



Just off the top there was the alligator issue, serving alcohol to no limit which endangered a child, monorail operating while a door was open and guests were inside.


----------



## RocketCityMama

Happy birthday @rteetz going with everyone else, I am old too LOL


----------



## FoxC63

sachilles said:


> I know the lack of lap bar in Disneyland absolute scared the wits out of my son. See if you can guess which one he is.
> https://scontent.fbed1-2.fna.fbcdn....=729e423b63a0eec0c071d115052836a4&oe=5B4F4D7D



I did not know this!  My son has ADHD & Autism so this would certain put him over the edge.  No thanks!  And thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jlundeen

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> Happy birthday Ryan.
> I really feel old now.
> I have been married longer than that!


Wanna feel old.... my youngest turned 20 in 1998...


----------



## dina444444

FoxC63 said:


> I did not know this!  My son has ADHD & Autism so this would certain put him over the edge.  No thanks!  And thanks for the heads up!


The DL one has no need for the lap bar due to the set up of the logs. If your child is scared and under 5ft request to sit in row 6 as two people are allowed to sit in row 6 if the second person is under 5ft tall.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

jlundeen said:


> Wanna feel old.... my youngest turned 20 in 1998...



I should be happy to get to share a birth month and birth year with Walt Disney World though...it and I are looking forward to a big 50th celebration in October 2021


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

FoxC63 said:


> Just off the top there was the alligator issue, serving alcohol to no limit which endangered a child, monorail operating while a door was open and guests were inside.


This'll be my last post on this -- not really on point for this thread.  

Do any of those things suggest to you that Disney introduces promotions that don't go through legal?  That was the question at hand, no?  

You're describing things obviously going wrong -- all with different causes (I won't get into details of each) -- not clear which could have been prevented.


----------



## Disneymom1126

I know this has already been said a lot and isn't news...but...Happy Birthday, Ryan! The big 20...I hope you have some fun plans to celebrate!


----------



## koala1966

MickeyMinnieMom said:


>


I was just on this ride and totally missed it lol


----------



## FoxC63

dina444444 said:


> The DL one has no need for the lap bar due to the set up of the logs. If your child is scared and under 5ft request to sit in row 6 as two people are allowed to sit in row 6 if the second person is under 5ft tall.



Thanks for the reassurance but knowing my son and his fears this would not sit well with him.  DH and I would still do the ride taking turns and if time allows.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

_*News/rumor/something*_

Change coming to booking for Disney Cruise Line as people were sent out an e-mail today and the Castaway Club page was updated with the following text today:


*COMING SOON: Early Online Booking for New Itineraries*

For our next itinerary announcement, members will be able to book online during a designated early booking window. Please verify your Castaway Club level listed at the top left of this page, so that you'll be ready to book when the new itineraries become available.

If you have any questions about your Castaway Club status, please contact Disney Cruise Line at (800) 449-3380.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

2018 2nd Quarter Earnings for The Walt Disney Company

Some interesting notes here.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate Duck Week with “DuckTales” and shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Makes History with First TV Premiere in Space!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mark Hamill Accidentally Spoils Who Has 'Solo: A Star Wars Story' Cameo


----------



## skier_pete

soniam said:


> Oh my Gosh! Splash at DLR doesn't have lap bars. I haven't ridden it. I have only ridden Splash at WDW, and I thank the maker every time I ride that it has lap bars. That drop is really steep. I might have to rethink riding Splash at DLR this summer



So, you do realize that Splash in florida didnt have appears for about 20 years, and they were only added to keep people from intentionally jumping out of the boats. The ride is designed so they are not needed for safety reasons.


----------



## pooh'smate

Happy Birthday @rteetz


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> In 1926 Don Rickles voice of Mr. Potato Head and William in Tiki Room was born.
> 
> In 1991 newspapers reported Disney’s WestCot project would cost $3.1 billion.
> 
> In 1998 nothing important in Disney happened but I was born...
> 
> Live with Regis and Kelly tape shows to celebrate Disneyland’s 50th in 2005.



Happy Birthday to a wonderful guy- one of a kind, brilliant! Mr Rickles - you are indeed missed.


(But I was talking about you, @rteetz - hope it is a great day! I’m hoping to make you laugh!)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Emerils at City Walk closing later this year

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/em...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact


----------



## UncleMike101

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> Happy birthday Ryan.
> I really feel old now.
> I have been married longer than that!


My youngest child turned 22 the year Ryan was born...............


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> So, you do realize that Splash in florida didnt have appears for about 20 years, and they were only added to keep people from intentionally jumping out of the boats. The ride is designed so they are not needed for safety reasons.



Splash wasn't open when I attended WDW as a kid. I didn't ride it for the first time until last year, because I hate drops. It's not really a question of whether the safety bar is really safer; it's completely a mental thing. As a kid, I rode roller coasters at Six Flags that went upside down, and all they had was a lap bar. The lap usually didn't even come all the way to my legs, because the person next to me was always bigger. I remember holding onto that bar for dear life multiple times I never died then. I get plenty of near-death experiences riding my scooter to work in traffic


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Emerils at City Walk closing later this year
> 
> https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/em...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact



There goes my thanksgiving plan  I can't wait to see what they replace it with, however. We really like the "new" restaurant additions over the last 3-5 years.


----------



## agavegirl1

Happy Birthday Ryan!

About Emeril's,  I was really bummed when Tchoup Chop closed but figured I could still get the signature banana cream pie at Emeril's.  Now where will I get my banana cream pie fix?


----------



## disneymath

Happy Birthday @rteetz ... hope it’s been a good one!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disneyland ‘s PIXAR Fest Limited Edition Pin Set and Annual Passholder Pin Star Nemo and Friends


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> _*News/rumor/something*_
> 
> Change coming to booking for Disney Cruise Line as people were sent out an e-mail today and the Castaway Club page was updated with the following text today:
> 
> 
> *COMING SOON: Early Online Booking for New Itineraries*
> 
> For our next itinerary announcement, members will be able to book online during a designated early booking window. Please verify your Castaway Club level listed at the top left of this page, so that you'll be ready to book when the new itineraries become available.
> 
> If you have any questions about your Castaway Club status, please contact Disney Cruise Line at (800) 449-3380.



I wonder how early this will be. We are thinking of using our placeholder to book one of the next itineraries coming out soon.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Treasures from the Disney Vault June 2018 Lineup Announced


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrating Mother’s Day at Disney Springs and Downtown Disney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/happi...erimeter-fireworks-for-private-event-tonight/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I wonder how early this will be. We are thinking of using our placeholder to book one of the next itineraries coming out soon.



I'm not sure - it might not be a sign of things coming super soon just that now as a castaway club member you can book in that early window online rather than having to call or have your travel agent call

We are thinking of using our placeholder as well for the next release - thinking about a sailing in fall of 2019 that leaves from the New York area


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Treasures from the Disney Vault June 2018 Lineup Announced



First, I am glad they are still doing these

Second, the first two items: _A Trip Through the Walt Disney Studios _and then_ The Best of Walt Disney’s True-Life Adventures _sound pretty interesting


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Aquatica Orlando's New "Ray Rush" Opens to the Public on May 12


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm not sure - it might not be a sign of things coming super soon just that now as a castaway club member you can book in that early window online rather than having to call or have your travel agent call
> 
> We are thinking of using our placeholder as well for the next release - thinking about a sailing in fall of 2019 that leaves from the New York area



We also have our eye on the NYC sailings, those one any from Puerto Rico.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line Possibly Considering Developing Another Private Island

This has been a rumor/news for years now. It will be interesting to see if it comes to be true. With three new ships coming online it would make sense.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Carousel of Progress Closed Today due to Unplanned Maintenance


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Carousel of Progress Closed Today due to Unplanned Maintenance



They better get it fixed and not mess up my favorite attraction!


----------



## SJMajor67

Anyone have an idea how often the park hours get updated on the Disney website? I believe I remember saying it was a month out that they get updated, but heading down to WDW June 5-12 and the park hours are updated to June 1, but not beyond that.


----------



## koala1966

TheMaxRebo said:


> _*News/rumor/something*_
> 
> Change coming to booking for Disney Cruise Line as people were sent out an e-mail today and the Castaway Club page was updated with the following text today:
> 
> 
> *COMING SOON: Early Online Booking for New Itineraries*
> 
> For our next itinerary announcement, members will be able to book online during a designated early booking window. Please verify your Castaway Club level listed at the top left of this page, so that you'll be ready to book when the new itineraries become available.
> 
> If you have any questions about your Castaway Club status, please contact Disney Cruise Line at (800) 449-3380.


Castaway Club emails are fake news, I never get any.


----------



## rteetz

SJMajor67 said:


> Anyone have an idea how often the park hours get updated on the Disney website? I believe I remember saying it was a month out that they get updated, but heading down to WDW June 5-12 and the park hours are updated to June 1, but not beyond that.


They are weird about updating that stuff. Hours can change even day of. I would just keep checking.


----------



## Roxyfire

SJMajor67 said:


> Anyone have an idea how often the park hours get updated on the Disney website? I believe I remember saying it was a month out that they get updated, but heading down to WDW June 5-12 and the park hours are updated to June 1, but not beyond that.



Should be any day now. Touring Plans will send out emails with official changes and their predictions. I got the update on hours for June 1 and 2 on April 13th. If you join the June travelers thread (in my signature) I'll notify when more hours have been added.


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> They are weird about updating that stuff. Hours can change even day of. I would just keep checking.





Roxyfire said:


> Should be any day now. Touring Plans will send out emails with official changes and their predictions. I got the update on hours for June 1 and 2 on April 13th. If you join the June travelers thread (in my signature) I'll notify when more hours have been added.



Thanks guys, appreciate it. Also, @Roxyfire joined the thread! Didn't even know that existed so thank you for pointing it out!


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Should be any day now. Touring Plans will send out emails with official changes and their predictions. I got the update on hours for June 1 and 2 on April 13th. If you join the June travelers thread (in my signature) I'll notify when more hours have been added.


I have gotten like 20 emails for hours changing for November in the last week or so.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Treasures from the Disney Vault June 2018 Lineup Announced



A night of dog themed movies and no Old Yeller? What's up with that?



SJMajor67 said:


> Anyone have an idea how often the park hours get updated on the Disney website? I believe I remember saying it was a month out that they get updated, but heading down to WDW June 5-12 and the park hours are updated to June 1, but not beyond that.



It seems lately Disney changes hours constantly. When we were there in February they changed the hours within the week that we were there. (I was late to rope drop because they changed DAK park opening from 9 AM to 8 AM within a week of the date and I didn't check it.) So even if they update it, make sure to check week of.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Take Home The Slinky Dog Dash Roller Coaster Playset, Coming to Toy Story Land at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cooking Up the Magic: An Exclusive Recipe from Woody’s Lunch Box


----------



## sachilles

I think they alter hours based on occupancy and weather forecasts. They changed hours a bunch about a week before our trip. I think they start with shorter hours and expand when they think it is warranted.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Take Home The Slinky Dog Dash Roller Coaster Playset, Coming to Toy Story Land at Walt Disney World



good start, but needs the rest of the track.  Looks similar to the Monorail sets


----------



## Roxyfire

SJMajor67 said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate it. Also, @Roxyfire joined the thread! Didn't even know that existed so thank you for pointing it out!



No problem! There's usually one for each month over on that board so it's a nice way to get to know folks who are traveling around the same time.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Take Home The Slinky Dog Dash Roller Coaster Playset, Coming to Toy Story Land at Walt Disney World



Why in the world would they not sell a full track to go with it? You can't exactly play with this playset. I do wish Disney would sell more things like this though so I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## Capang

********** said:


> A night of dog themed movies and no Old Yeller? What's up with that?


Aren't the Benji movies tough enough? To be fair I don't know how they end, I cried too hard to finish them. A teacher made me watch Old Yeller. That was torture. I ugly cried all day.


----------



## skier_pete

Capang said:


> Aren't the Benji movies tough enough? To be fair I don't know how they end, I cried too hard to finish them. A teacher made me watch Old Yeller. That was torture. I ugly cried all day.



Old Yeller is brutal...not saying I want to watch it, just saying surprising it isn't there. Most of the Benji movies are pretty mellow...but I seem to remember Benji The Hunted was kind of rough.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor has it some Epcot news could be coming.


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> Rumor has it some Epcot news could be coming.



This?

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/breaking-...-future-world-hotel-at-the-entrance-of-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

firefly_ris said:


> This?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/breaking-...-future-world-hotel-at-the-entrance-of-epcot/


Yep


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Epcot Hotel work to begin soon

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/breaking-...-future-world-hotel-at-the-entrance-of-epcot/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot Hotel work to begin soon
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/breaking-...-future-world-hotel-at-the-entrance-of-epcot/



So seems like not 100% based on the way it is worded but seems like more likely it would be Option B (behind the Seas) vs Option A (smack dap in front of Space Ship Earth) for the location?


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> good start, but needs the rest of the track.  Looks similar to the Monorail sets


Huh. Might need that for my monorail layout. Maybe that can be my DHS park symbol since there really isn't one.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot Hotel work to begin soon
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/breaking-...-future-world-hotel-at-the-entrance-of-epcot/


Lets announce something and still not know where it is going to be.  Why do websites have to do that?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> So seems like not 100% based on the way it is worded but seems like more likely it would be Option B (behind the Seas) vs Option A (smack dap in front of Space Ship Earth) for the location?


Actually I think it more likely in the front than by the Seas.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Lets announce something and still not know where it is going to be.  Why do websites have to do that?


Its WDWNT...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Lets announce something and still not know where it is going to be.  Why do websites have to do that?



well, this isn't as bad as some as at least this references all the new permits filed, so there is *some* news ... but obviously they word the headlines to make it seem like a bigger deal than probably is


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Actually I think it more likely in the front than by the Seas.



ok, interesting.  Was basiging it off the last line of "much of the area behind the Seas between the monorail station and the Land pavilion will be used for the hotel and supporting infrastructure." - which sort of puts it between options A and B

I'll take a "wait and see" but not a fan of breaking up the view of Space Ship Earth as you walk from the parking lot (but obviously would be awesome for those staying in the hotel)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Personal opinion--I would not be for a hotel at the front of the entrance to Epcot or any park for that matter.


----------



## OKW Lover

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Personal opinion--I would not be for a hotel at the front of the entrance to Epcot or any park for that matter.


Any particular reason?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Personal opinion--I would not be for a hotel at the front of the entrance to Epcot or any park for that matter.


Tokyo and Paris both do this.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Tokyo and Paris both do this.


Yeah...just not a fan. Also different markets do different things.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OKW Lover said:


> Any particular reason?


The feel of a hotel right at the entrance just doesn't appeal to me. Sight lines, overall feel (partially being reminded about the outside world when you've got a hotel right at the entrance), etc.

On the side? Yeah that wouldn't be quite as bad (so in this case the proposed site B though it would still present some distractions to the outside world just not quite as bad as the front of the park).

If the CR was in front of MK I'd feel the same. As is the CR still gets relatively great access to MK without being right in front of MK. Imagining arriving at the gates to MK on the monorail and seeing a hotel building just sounds not appealing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The feel of a hotel right at the entrance just doesn't appeal to me. Sight lines, overall feel (partially being reminded about the outside world when you've got a hotel right at the entrance), etc.
> 
> On the side? Yeah that wouldn't be quite as bad (so in this case the proposed site B though it would still present some distractions to the outside world just not quite as bad as the front of the park).
> 
> If the CR was in front of MK I'd feel the same. As is the CR still gets relatively great access to MK without being right in front of MK. Imagining arriving at the gates to MK on the monorail and seeing a hotel building just sounds not appealing.



probably time to take this to the dedicated thread before Rteetz slaps our wrists  ....

... but I agree with you - I am cool with like a Grand Californian set up, but seeing this as the entrance to a park, doesn't excite me:


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot Hotel work to begin soon
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/breaking-...-future-world-hotel-at-the-entrance-of-epcot/



I guess I tilt towards the hotel now being over by the seas.  Could they even get the front of the park/hotel done in time for the 50th with everything else they are building now?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> I guess I tilt towards the hotel now being over by the seas.  Could they even get the front of the park/hotel done in time for the 50th with everything else they are building now?


There will be Epcot things not done by the 50th.


----------



## Firebird060

They might theme the hotel to fit in with the feel of Future World, maybe a smaller Geodesic Dome infront of Spaceship Earth?  Who knows but there is a special section to this already on the boards. Lets take convo there


----------



## SteveDude

The Disneyland Paris hotel in front of the entrance is essentially the entrance for the park in itself. It stands in front of a pretty subdued version of the Main Street station and the hotel serves as the park's "weenie" almost (even though Sleeping Beauty's Castle is, I know). Putting a hotel in front of Spaceship Earth would be like putting a centerpiece in front of another centerpiece. Incredibly weird and I find it hard to imagine it having the same affect that the Paris park does.

Having it to the side doesn't bother me, so we'll see. It could be good.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I have no problem taking stuff to a dedicated thread..provided I even know one exists and where to find it..


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> There will be Epcot things not done by the 50th.



Yeah I know, but I just can't see them having the entrance to the park in such disarray.  Why I am thinking over by the seas will be the call.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I have no problem taking stuff to a dedicated thread..provided I even know one exists and where to find it..


There is and its right below this one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I have no problem taking stuff to a dedicated thread..provided I even know one exists and where to find it..



Here is the specific one:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-epcot-resort-coming-soon.3681659/


Generally they are just on the same forum as this thread


----------



## Firebird060

What everyone else said Lol


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Here is the specific one:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-epcot-resort-coming-soon.3681659/
> 
> 
> Generally they are just on the same forum as this thread


And are usually very easy to find when there is new news.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> There is and its right below this one.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Here is the specific one:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-epcot-resort-coming-soon.3681659/
> 
> 
> Generally they are just on the same forum as this thread



Thanks my comment wasn't directed towards either one of you but rather if someone is told to go to a dedicated thread..within reason it's nice to know that one was even created. 

Commenting on something just after its announced and then told we should take the conversation elsewhere without even knowing a new thread was created much less where to find one is what I was commenting on. Usually I only know very quickly if the comments have been moved to the new thread. 

FWIW I don't go to often to Disney Rumors and News Board so it's unlikely I wouldn't have even found this new thread without asking. I usually only go to New Posts.

Thanks for the information


----------



## chasingthtdream08

Why is there so much hate on this board for WDWNT? Unless I'm missing something I've found them to be almost dead on accurate with almost everything they put out there.


----------



## rteetz

chasingthtdream08 said:


> Why is there so much hate on this board for WDWNT? Unless I'm missing something I've found them to be almost dead on accurate with almost everything they put out there.


Because they over use BREAKING and CONFIRMED. They also are not always dead on accurate. I would argue nobody is.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Springs VP job has been posted

https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/lake-buena-vista/vp-disney-springs/391/8046444


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toy Story Mania will be closed from June 11th to June 18th

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/update-toy-story-mania-will-close-to-prepare-for-toy-story-land-opening/


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Mania will be closed from June 11th to June 18th
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/update-toy-story-mania-will-close-to-prepare-for-toy-story-land-opening/



I wonder if pass holder previews will start following this closure.


----------



## rteetz

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> I wonder if pass holder previews will start following this closure.


I am beginning to believe there will be no such thing and they will just do regular soft openings.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

rteetz said:


> I am beginning to believe there will be no such thing and they will just do regular soft openings.



Ugh. I admit, I have been thinking that might happen. The temporary closing dates being so late in the month makes it seem more likely they will just do cm previews and a soft opening. I’m still holding out hope, though.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Space-Themed Restaurant Lands in Future World at Epcot


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Rumor has it some Epcot news could be coming.



I just have to say that I enjoyed the vagueness of this statement.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate in DisneyStyle at Disney Springs West Side for Grand Opening Event on May 12


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Space-Themed Restaurant Lands in Future World at Epcot


I just want to emphasize the line that says this is going between Test Track and Mission Space, not in Wonders of Life.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disneyland Permit Filing Suggests New Beverage Counter in New Orleans Square


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I just want to emphasize the line that says this is going between Test Track and Mission Space, not in Wonders of Life.



wait, so you are saying they are going to move the Wonders of Life Pavilion?!?!?!?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wait, so you are saying they are going to move the Wonders of Life Pavilion?!?!?!?


That's why that crane is behind WoL duh!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I just want to emphasize the line that says this is going between Test Track and Mission Space, not in Wonders of Life.


LOL...I only thought that because of the concept art for the Space Restaurant being curved. 

Looking at a map though, is there really enough room for this restaurant, or do you think they will build it a little further back close to the backstage road?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> LOL...I only thought that because of the concept art for the Space Restaurant being curved.
> 
> Looking at a map though, is there really enough room for this restaurant, or do you think they will build it a little further back close to the backstage road?


Yes it will be set back a little bit.


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> Yes it will be set back a little bit.



I can’t think of a reason for this blog post other than to squash the Wonders of Life pavilion rumors. Very strange.


----------



## rteetz

Jetku said:


> I can’t think of a reason for this blog post other than to squash the Wonders of Life pavilion rumors. Very strange.


That is weird. I think also people were beginning to worry the project was cancelled because nothing has been said.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Cruise Line Possibly Considering Developing Another Private Island
> 
> This has been a rumor/news for years now. It will be interesting to see if it comes to be true. With three new ships coming online it would make sense.



I think a separate island, like Castaway Cay, would be better. It just reminds me of Labadee and the fact it's actually in Haiti. I always feel guilty when I am there However, I don't think Disney is looking at anywhere near like Haiti.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Carousel of Progress Closed Today due to Unplanned Maintenance



Almost had a heart attack when I saw the title of Steve's article. I hope they don't close it permanently



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Springs VP job has been posted
> 
> https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/lake-buena-vista/vp-disney-springs/391/8046444



I have no retail experience, but I am hard working, detail oriented, and a huge Disney fan. Think I have a chance


----------



## DanBoris

chasingthtdream08 said:


> Why is there so much hate on this board for WDWNT? Unless I'm missing something I've found them to be almost dead on accurate with almost everything they put out there.



The past two days have demonstrated one of the big reasons, they have posted two "click-bait" headlines support by flimsy and inaccurate information. "BREAKING: Work to Begin Soon on New Future World Hotel at the Entrance of Epcot", citing permits that don't actually support that conclusion, "RUMOR: Preparations Underway for New Magic Kingdom Area Hotels", which if they had read the permits carefully they would know this is for construction at Ft Wilderness. They also have re-posted things from other sites without giving credit.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I just want to emphasize the line that says this is going between Test Track and Mission Space, not in Wonders of Life.



Your logic always made sense on that one...Wonders of Life is just too big.  However, it still begs the answer of "Why refurb WoL and kick out the festival events?" There's gotta be something else going on there.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Your logic always made sense on that one...Wonders of Life is just too big.  However, it still begs the answer of "Why refurb WoL and kick out the festival events?" There's gotta be something else going on there.


They are definitely doing something there.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney Could Give Up Sky to Get Fox Assets


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Could Give Up Sky to Get Fox Assets



that article also outlines a good, quick summary of the motivation for the deal - though I think Sky is still pretty key to making it all make sense


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> In 1926 Don Rickles voice of Mr. Potato Head and William in Tiki Room was born.
> 
> In 1991 newspapers reported Disney’s WestCot project would cost $3.1 billion.
> 
> In 1998 nothing important in Disney happened but I was born...
> 
> Live with Regis and Kelly tape shows to celebrate Disneyland’s 50th in 2005.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## MissGina5

BigRed98 said:


> Happy Birthday @rteetz Thanks for all your hard work and I was also born in 1998!!!


omg there are more milennials here?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> omg there are more milennials here?!



we don't have to change the background of this page to millennial pink now do we?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> we don't have to change the background of this page to millennial pink now do we?


I hope not.


----------



## wareagle57

MissGina5 said:


> omg there are more milennials here?!



I don't think People born in 98 are really considered Millennials. Millennials are in their 20s- late 30s now.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I don't think People born in 98 are really considered Millennials. Millennials are in their 20s- late 30s now.


I am considered part of the Millennial generation by some and not by others. It depends on the “research” group.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Orlando Eye is operating under new ownership. It was previously part of the Merlin group which will continue to operate Madame Tussauds and Sea Life. The ICON Orlando is the new Orlando Eye.


----------



## StrawberryChan

being born in 2000 i'm still not entirely sure if i'm considered a millennial or gen Z, and i'm too afraid to ask


----------



## rteetz

StrawberryChan said:


> being born in 2000 i'm still not entirely sure if i'm considered a millennial or gen Z, and i'm too afraid to ask


Thats the cut off to some. Some say 1996 and after is gen Z, some say 2000 and after is gen Z.

 Anyways this could turn into an endless discussion.


----------



## Mattimation

StrawberryChan said:


> being born in 2000 i'm still not entirely sure if i'm considered a millennial or gen Z, and i'm too afraid to ask



I think millennials are supposed to be people who experienced the new millennium in their formative years, and still remember a time before what the new millennium has brought (most predominantly the advances in technology and world politics), which I think leaves the cut-off year as being 1996/97ish. I think the "official" range is 1982-2001 though. Either way, I'm a millennial too!


----------



## MissGina5

Mattimation said:


> I think a millennial is supposed to be people who experienced the new millennium in their formative years, and still remember a time before what the new millennium has brought (most predominantly the advances in technology and world politics), which I think leaves the cut-off year as being 1996/97ish. I think the "official" range is 1982-2001 though. Either way, I'm a millennial too!


yeah this is probably where I am at with it. It does drive me frickin crazy when they call todays kids millennials though


----------



## Firebird060

Ehh Disney knows no age, So who cares how others try to justify your age group. Im in my Early 30s just because I remember life before the Home PC and the joys of Dial Up doesnt mean I dont love Disney as much or more than others who remember more than I do or remember less.  It all comes down to someone trying to market something to someone.   Im sure Disney just has me separated into my potential Disney Spending Bracket not my age Bracket


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
Good Morning America to air Disney World Wedding


----------



## rteetz

I think we have exhausted the age discussion as far as we should.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bookings for 2019 Adventures by Disney Vacations, Including Japan, Now Open


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Mania will be closed from June 11th to June 18th
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/update-toy-story-mania-will-close-to-prepare-for-toy-story-land-opening/


My strategy for that week: do RNR and ToT (my favorite ride) and go elsewhere. There’s virtually nothing open


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I am considered part of the Millennial generation by some and not by others. It depends on the “research” group.



Yeah, well, Pew says I'm a Millennial and I was born in 1981 ...


----------



## KevM

Keels said:


> Yeah, well, Pew says I'm a Millennial and I was born in 1981 ...



I was born ‘82 and don’t consider myself a Millennial.  I much prefer the microgeneration Xennial.

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...-x-80s-called-child-of-nineties-a8043806.html


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Happy Birthday Rteetz! Keep up the good work!

​


----------



## soniam

MissGina5 said:


> yeah this is probably where I am at with it. It does drive me frickin crazy when they call todays kids millennials though



Get off my lawn you young whipper snapper (emoji of old man with a cane shaking fist


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Springs VP job has been posted
> 
> https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/lake-buena-vista/vp-disney-springs/391/8046444



How much does it pay?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Disneyland Paris app has been updated to be in line with the US Disney Parks 

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/994313319367479297?s=21


----------



## FinnsMom7

KevM said:


> I was born ‘82 and don’t consider myself a Millennial.  I much prefer the microgeneration Xennial.
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...-x-80s-called-child-of-nineties-a8043806.html


Same!!!


----------



## tarak

umichigan10 said:


> My strategy for that week: do RNR and ToT (my favorite ride) and go elsewhere. There’s virtually nothing open



I’m trying to talk my teenager into skipping HS altogether.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> They are definitely doing something there.



I know this isn' news, but took a pic yesterday, seems like testing colors or something.


----------



## umichigan10

tarak said:


> I’m trying to talk my teenager into skipping HS altogether.


My mom and I just need our tower fix. But I understand the struggle: my goal is be out by 10:30 to see MK


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

tarak said:


> I’m trying to talk my teenager into skipping HS altogether.


I read this after reading all this strange “generation” discussion and I thought to myself...why do you want your teenager to skip High School...


----------



## FoxC63

soniam said:


> Get off my lawn you young whipper snapper (emoji of old man with a cane shaking fist



Name that movie...


----------



## RunningPrince

FoxC63 said:


> Name that movie...
> View attachment 321702


Horace Nebbercracker from Monster House


----------



## andyw715

saskdw said:


> How much does it pay?




$15/hour, newly negotiated.


----------



## tarak

For any law geeks out there, this popped up on my westlaw feed. Minnie Van drivers can join an existing bargaining unit. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSL1N1SG01G


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Phantom Manor at Disneyland Paris is adding magic shots 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/first-magic-shot-being-added-to-phantom-manor-at-disneyland-paris/


----------



## Firebird060

Would it be to much to ask for WDW to have a Hunted Mansion, as well as a Phantom Manor and a Mystic Manor?  Make a street of Haunted Properties?  I know I ask to much but a Man can Dream.


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

Firebird060 said:


> Would it be to much to ask for WDW to have a Hunted Mansion, as well as a Phantom Manor and a Mystic Manor?  Make a street of Haunted Properties?  I know I ask to much but a Man can Dream.


I guess if they got rid of Tom Sawyer Island...


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Phantom Manor at Disneyland Paris is adding magic shots
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/first-magic-shot-being-added-to-phantom-manor-at-disneyland-paris/


Very happy to see this coming to Disneyland Paris. going in October with Photopass and there aren't a lot of listed areas to use it


----------



## Firebird060

OnSpaceshipEarth said:


> I guess if they got rid of Tom Sawyer Island...


To be Honest Tom Sawyer Island isnt really a well utilized piece of Disney Property.  I dont  think I would shed a tear if it disappeared


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photo-rep...les-cosmic-rays-main-street-enhancements-etc/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

LEgoland Florida to add largest investment with "The Lego Movie World" for spring 2019

'The Lego Movie World' will feature three news rides, character meet and greets, and a giant themed playscape. The park's already-existing interactive boat ride, The Quest for Chi, will be completely transformed

http://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando/...-lego-movie-world--coming-to-legoland-florida


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> LEgoland Florida to add largest investment with "The Lego Movie World" for spring 2019
> 
> 'The Lego Movie World' will feature three news rides, character meet and greets, and a giant themed playscape. The park's already-existing interactive boat ride, The Quest for Chi, will be completely transformed
> 
> http://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando/...-lego-movie-world--coming-to-legoland-florida


They keep investing in this resort. I kind of wish they had a better mix of adult things to do but I understand that’s not their target.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walt Disney World salons add Castle Couture packages  

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-salons-introduce-character-couture-packages/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They keep investing in this resort. I kind of wish they had a better mix of adult things to do but I understand that’s not their target.



Yeah, definitely a more specific age group, which is good - but for being aimed *just* at kids it is pretty pricey.  I looked at doing it as a day trip one time and just couldn't justify the cost ... one park, online savings, still $80/adult ; $75/kids ... for a family of 5 that is a lot!


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, definitely a more specific age group, which is good - but for being aimed *just* at kids it is pretty pricey.  I looked at doing it as a day trip one time and just couldn't justify the cost ... one park, online savings, still $80/adult ; $75/kids ... for a family of 5 that is a lot!


They should flip the price. 80 for kids and 75 for Adults


----------



## UncleMike101

tarak said:


> For any law geeks out there, this popped up on my westlaw feed. Minnie Van drivers can join an existing bargaining unit.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSL1N1SG01G


The Teamsters will likely try to negotiate a wage commensurate with the bus drivers, even though the Minnie Van drivers have lower stress and skill levels, which will cause price increases.


----------



## tarak

rteetz said:


> They keep investing in this resort. I kind of wish they had a better mix of adult things to do but I understand that’s not their target.



I’m trying to figure out how to take my LEGO obsessed kid for a few days in late summer without breaking the bank.  I’ve got the cheap flights worked out, and Undercover Tourist has two-day tickets that aren’t too much more than one-day passes would be.  Still - it looks like a local park we have called Dutch Wonderland, except LEGO themed, and I could just about get season passes there for the same price. 



UncleMike101 said:


> The Teamsters will likely try to negotiate a wage commensurate with the bus drivers, even though the Minnie Van drivers have lower stress and skill levels, which will cause price increases.



I wondered about that.  I don’t do a lot of labor law, and what I have done is from the appellate side. I haven’t had to negotiate a contract in years, thank heavens.


----------



## wareagle57

Firebird060 said:


> To be Honest Tom Sawyer Island isnt really a well utilized piece of Disney Property.  I dont  think I would shed a tear if it disappeared



It's the only place go and get some peace and quiet and personal space in the park (unless you want to sit around smokers). From a money making perspective it's certainly underutilized, but I hope it is here to stay.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> It's the only place go and get some peace and quiet and personal space in the park (unless you want to sit around smokers). From a money making perspective it's certainly underutilized, but I hope it is here to stay.



also, with the Utilidoors under much of the park, there is a lack of plant life overall - so the island is a nice change of pace for that and just adding natural shading and nature in general

I think it could be "plused" a bit but I would hate to see it drastically changed/removed


----------



## dina444444

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Resort Update – Maintenance, Strollers, and Pixar in the Parks


----------



## Firebird060

If you want peace and quite just go to swiss family treehouse. Thats another dead zone in the park, except for firework viewing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> If you want peace and quite just go to swiss family treehouse. Thats another dead zone in the park, except for firework viewing.



Tom Sawyer Island is also a good place for kids to run around and burn off some energy - they don't really have anything else like that in MK


----------



## SteveDude

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Magic Kingdom update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photo-rep...les-cosmic-rays-main-street-enhancements-etc/


Those Disney VHS notepads are incredible. What a trip down memory lane.

Also can't wait to see Cosmic Rays finished!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Not much to see but Tron update 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...preparation-for-tron-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> They keep investing in this resort. I kind of wish they had a better mix of adult things to do but I understand that’s not their target.



Yeah, can't speak for Florida, but when we went in California with our daughter at 9 she loved it, so much so that when she was 12 she wanted to go back...and she was bored out of her mind. Definitely a park for the 9 and under set.


----------



## rteetz

*News!
*
Jurassic Park The Ride closes at Universal Hollywood this September to make way for Jurassic World in 2019!

https://twitter.com/unistudios/status/994609290173349889?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News!
> *
> Jurassic Park The Ride closes at Universal Hollywood this September to make way for Jurassic World in 2019!
> 
> https://twitter.com/unistudios/status/994609290173349889?s=21



just saw that - hope we get to ride in those clear balls!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News!
> *
> Jurassic Park The Ride closes at Universal Hollywood this September to make way for Jurassic World in 2019!
> 
> https://twitter.com/unistudios/status/994609290173349889?s=21


Whoa. I like the ride in Orlando..so it makes me wonder if they'll bring what they're doing in Hollywood to Orlando. I'd be sad to see it go in Orlando if they did that


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News!
> *
> Jurassic Park The Ride closes at Universal Hollywood this September to make way for Jurassic World in 2019!
> 
> https://twitter.com/unistudios/status/994609290173349889?s=21


A few more details here:

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-jurassic-park-ride-20180509-story.html


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Whoa. I like the ride in Orlando..so it makes me wonder if they'll bring what they're doing in Hollywood to Orlando. I'd be sad to see it go in Orlando if they did that


I definitely think Jurassic World will be coming to Orlando in someway or another.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I definitely think Jurassic World will be coming to Orlando in someway or another.


*sigh* I know. I feel it too. But come on give me something NEW. Not something taken away and replaced.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> *sigh* I know. I feel it too. But come on give me something NEW. Not something taken away and replaced.


It could be part of the new park...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ESPN announced the new Monday Night Football broadcast team

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...uts-new-monday-night-football-broadcast-team/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> It could be part of the new park...


A girl can hope right?


----------



## Firebird060

Is Jurassic Park/World really a strong enough IP to hosts its own park? I mean we have quite a few movies but its still a similar plot line.   We brought back Dinos, found Dinos,  neeed to Find Dinos, now they want to eat us, its time to run.   I would argue that there isnt enough meat on the bone, pun intended to make a park with 6 to 10 different rides that are big enough to be a crowd pleaser.    I think is more than strong enough to have its own land just maybe not strong enough for a park


----------



## rteetz

More on Jurassic world in Uni Hollywood. It sounds like this is still a raft ride but will be a major rework. Makes sense with the timeline too. The T-Rex before the drop is supposed to stay.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Is Jurassic Park/World really a strong enough IP to hosts its own park? I mean we have quite a few movies but its still a similar plot line.   We brought back Dinos, found Dinos,  neeed to Find Dinos, now they want to eat us, its time to run.   I would argue that there isnt enough meat on the bone, pun intended to make a park with 6 to 10 different rides that are big enough to be a crowd pleaser.    I think is more than strong enough to have its own land just maybe not strong enough for a park


I don’t think anyone is suggesting it will be it’s own park. Surely I think it will be part of the new park though.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Mania will be closed from June 11th to June 18th
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/update-toy-story-mania-will-close-to-prepare-for-toy-story-land-opening/



that explains why I couldn't get any fastpasses for our June trip


----------



## rteetz

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> that explains why I couldn't get any fastpasses for our June trip


Fastpasses are now available for before and after those dates though. Previously they were not.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> It could be part of the new park...



Thought there were rumors a while ago that Jurassic Park in Orlando was getting an expansion off to the side. Wonder what ever happened with that or if those plans were shelved when they knew they were opening a third park.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> It sounds like this is still a raft ride but will be a major rework.


I hope the rework doesn't forgo animatronics for more screens. The conversion from Kongfrontation to the current "Skull Island" is a big letdown. Bob Gurr's Kong was worth the price of admission by itself!


----------



## wareagle57

Firebird060 said:


> If you want peace and quite just go to swiss family treehouse. Thats another dead zone in the park, except for firework viewing.



Not really the same since it's basically a single file line. Having to deal with people trying to pass you the whole time is not exactly what I would consider relaxing.


----------



## HuskieJohn

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, definitely a more specific age group, which is good - but for being aimed *just* at kids it is pretty pricey.  I looked at doing it as a day trip one time and just couldn't justify the cost ... one park, online savings, still $80/adult ; $75/kids ... for a family of 5 that is a lot!



The free Lego monthly magazine has a BOGO free coupon every 2 or 3 months.  When we got it the deal was get a kid in for free for each paid adult.  So if anyone is interested in going go ahead and sign up for the magazine and that's an easy savings.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Captain Marvel' Adds Annette Bening to Its Cast


----------



## HuskieJohn

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 'Captain Marvel' Adds Annette Bening to Its Cast



Its been 5+ months since those leaked on set photos...how long is this shoot???


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> Fastpasses are now available for before and after those dates though. Previously they were not.




Have not been able to get TSM fast passes for anytime 6/19-6/26


----------



## circus4u

Not sure I could handle a lengthy flight with the interior design of this plane.  Kind of overpowering to me.
Toy Story Plane
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/toy-story-plane-shanghai/index.html


----------



## sachilles

Has much happened at the Tron site since they've cleared the land? The clearing was basically done by the end of February.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Has much happened at the Tron site since they've cleared the land? The clearing was basically done by the end of February.


I think its been grading and filling not much else.


----------



## rteetz

Lsdolphin said:


> Have not been able to get TSM fast passes for anytime 6/19-6/26


Yes my mistake they are only available from 5/20 to 6/10. No word on if they will come online from 6/19-6/29 as of yet. The attraction is supposed to be full capacity again 5/20.


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> More on Jurassic world in Uni Hollywood. It sounds like this is still a raft ride but will be a major rework. Makes sense with the timeline too. The T-Rex before the drop is supposed to stay.


Perhaps it will become the Indominus... presented by Verizon.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate Mother’s Day at Disney Parks


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> Yes my mistake they are only available from 5/20 to 6/10. No word on if they will come online from 6/19-6/29 as of yet. The attraction is supposed to be full capacity again 5/20.





Thanks. Going to keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

wareagle57 said:


> Not really the same since it's basically a single file line. Having to deal with people trying to pass you the whole time is not exactly what I would consider relaxing.


LOL...love it!
Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> Tom Sawyer Island is also a good place for kids to run around and burn off some energy - they don't really have anything else like that in MK


Storybook Circus!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Take an early listen of Patti Murin (Anna) and John Riddle (Hans) sing "Love is an Open Door" from Frozen: The Broadway Musical!

To listen to the song, click the link: https://www.billboard.com/articles/.../frozen-musical-love-is-an-open-door-new-song

This recording can be found on the Original Broadway Cast Recording Album which will be released digitally TOMORROW!!! The physical album will be released on June 8, 2018.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Banshees are now being sold at the Outpost outside of AK

http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/banshees-now-sold-outside-of-animal-kingdom-entrance-at-the-outpost/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jon Favreau confirmed tonight at the Solo premiere that his Star Wars series will be set 7 years after Return of the Jedi and feature new characters.


----------



## rteetz

First reactions from Solo: A Star Wars Story



Spoiler: Spoiler



Mike Ryan - "The first act of Solo can be hit and miss clunky. But once Donald Glover's Lando shows up (who is legit fantastic) and the Kessel Run heist plot kicks in, its a whole lot of fun. (And those who've always wanted a Han and Chewbacca shower scene are in luck.) It does take a bit to get used to Alden as Han, but after 30 minutes or so your brain adjusts."

Kate Erbland - "It takes a bit for it to find its feet and AE (Alden) to turn on enough charm to make you forget he isn't HF (Harrison). But once it kicks into its hey lets make a crew and yes also do a heist stuff it totally flies."

So it seems a bit of a slow start but pretty good once Lando arrives.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
According to Visit Orlando 72 million visitors came to the area in 2017.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> According to Visit Orlando 72 million visitors came to the area in 2017.


I'd guess that a significant number of those people just passed through Orlando on their way to Lake Buena Vista.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Jon Favreau confirmed tonight at the Solo premiere that his Star Wars series will be set 7 years after Return of the Jedi and feature new characters.



Force Awakens is like me 30 years after, right?   So could feature finding new student for Luke, that time frame

Will be interesting - seems like more books and stuff are set in between Episodes III and IV so makes sense to focus here and help define/control this time period more


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Force Awakens is like me 30 years after, right?   So could feature finding new student for Luke, that time frame
> 
> Will be interesting - seems like more books and stuff are set in between Episodes III and IV so makes sense to focus here and help define/control this time period more



I think most of the after prequel books were uncannonized.

I just hope they don't use any material from that terrible aftermath book. One of the only books I've started and never finished.

A lot of the old legacy star wars books weren't great, but I don't think Lucas film has set the bar too high with these new books.

I wouldn't normally be too afraid of them using material from books, but they seem to want the universes more tightly connected now.

I wonder if Favreau's movies will do any battle of jaku stuff. I could Google the timeline but I'm way too tired for that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think most of the after prequel books were uncannonized.
> 
> I just hope they don't use any material from that terrible aftermath book. One of the only books I've started and never finished.
> 
> A lot of the old legacy star wars books weren't great, but I don't think Lucas film has set the bar too high with these new books.
> 
> I wouldn't normally be too afraid of them using material from books, but they seem to want the universes more tightly connected now.
> 
> I wonder if Favreau's movies will do any battle of jaku stuff. I could Google the timeline but I'm way too tired for that.




All the older / pre-Disney acquisition books were de-cannonized but I thought the more recent books were ok ... even still, even if not part of cannon, feels like it's been covered before

funnily I enjoyed the Aftermath trilogy (not the best written books but I thought some of the storyline was interesting and covers the battle of Jakku and sets the stage a bit for at least the setting of the Force Awakens

The Battle of Jakku took place in the year 5 ABY, so only like a year or so after Jedi - so if he is going 10 years after that, that would be like 13-15 ABY or so - when not much happen (other than Rey being born in 15 ABY) - so would be new stories


----------



## Phicinfan

HuskieJohn said:


> Its been 5+ months since those leaked on set photos...how long is this shoot???


By some reports they are doing re-edits and additional shooting I believe.  Also, take it for what it is worth, but there has been a "Wolverine" sighting on Avengers 4 Re-shoots with Hugh Jackman on site.  I have no idea if true, or he was just sighted...but still..hmmmmm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> By some reports they are doing re-edits and additional shooting I believe.  Also, take it for what it is worth, but there has been a "Wolverine" sighting on Avengers 4 Re-shoots with Hugh Jackman on site.  I have no idea if true, or he was just sighted...but still..hmmmmm



rumor: actually for the Avengers / Greatest Showman musical cross over event!!!!


----------



## TomServo27

Little bit of Obi-Wan movie news/rumor. 
https://www.fanthatracks.com/news/f...production-filming-scheduled-for-spring-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guardians is vertical 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/photos-guardians-of-the-galaxy-roller-coaster-goes-vertical-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

I did post some more first reactions to Solo in the Solo thread.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Frozen: The Broadway Musical Original Broadway Cast Recording is now available for purchase digitally! 

You can listen to the entire album on the DisneyMusicVEMO Youtube Channel: Click Here!

Since Disney released the album this morning, they also released the official music video of Caissie Levy (Elsa) singing "Let It Go!" I find this version of the song to be amazing!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Frozen: The Broadway Musical Original Broadway Cast Recording is now available for purchase digitally!
> 
> You can listen to the entire album on the DisneyMusicVEMO Youtube Channel: Click Here!
> 
> Since Disney released the album this morning, they also released the official music video of Caissie Levy (Elsa) singing "Let It Go!" I find this version of the song to be amazing!



It's quite good ... but perhaps it's because I've heard the original approximately 5,632,738 times that it comes off as a really good cover


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's quite good ... but perhaps it's because I've heard the original approximately 5,632,738 times that it comes off as a really good cover


That's probably true as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Land clearing begins in the Epcot area

http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/photos-land-clearing-begins-for-epcot-area-hotel-support-work/


----------



## DBDiz

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's quite good ... but perhaps it's because I've heard the original approximately 5,632,738 times that it comes off as a really good cover



Yeah, I feel like the original has a lot more nuance and personality injected. This one seems flat until the outro.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DBDiz said:


> Yeah, I feel like the original has a lot more nuance and personality injected. This one seems flat until the outro.



the ending is really strong I think and does show a bit more difference/personality from the singer


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> the ending is really strong I think and does show a bit more difference/personality from the singer


I particularly like the inclusion of the ensemble at the end. 

Since listening to most of the album so far, I am very impressed with many of the orchestrations. There are also many songs that we know that have changed some of the lyrics. Now I'm wondering if some of these lyric changes have brought changes to the stage version. I'm assuming there are some changes in this show from the movie since every Disney musical to my knowledge has had changes from the original movie.


----------



## mcd2745

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Frozen: The Broadway Musical Original Broadway Cast Recording is now available for purchase digitally!
> 
> You can listen to the entire album on the DisneyMusicVEMO Youtube Channel: Click Here!
> 
> Since Disney released the album this morning, they also released the official music video of Caissie Levy (Elsa) singing "Let It Go!" I find this version of the song to be amazing!




Saw Frozen on Broadway a couple of nights ago. It was very good, but not amazing by any means. I can't put my finger on exactly why. Probably didn't help that we got the understudy for Anna.


----------



## mcd2745

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> There are also many songs that we know that have changed some of the lyrics. Now I'm wondering if some of these lyric changes have brought changes to the stage version. I'm assuming there are some changes in this show from the movie since every Disney musical to my knowledge has had changes from the original movie.



There are changes for sure. The biggest one being the switch from the trolls to "hidden mountain people".


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

mcd2745 said:


> Saw Frozen on Broadway a couple of nights ago. It was very good, but not amazing by any means. I can't put my finger on exactly why. Probably didn't help that we got the understudy for Anna.


*Answered this above.* Beat me to my question lol. 

I'm sorry you got the understudy. There have been reports that Patty Murin has missed several shows due to some issues.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Land clearing begins in the Epcot area
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/photos-land-clearing-begins-for-epcot-area-hotel-support-work/


hmm thats alot of work for a Area that some people believe wont get a hotel.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> hmm thats alot of work for a Area that some people believe wont get a hotel.


This area they are clearing would be for storm water retention and staging I believe.


----------



## andyw715

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think most of the after prequel books were uncannonized.
> 
> I just hope they don't use any material from that terrible aftermath book. One of the only books I've started and never finished.
> 
> A lot of the old legacy star wars books weren't great, but I don't think Lucas film has set the bar too high with these new books.
> 
> I wouldn't normally be too afraid of them using material from books, but they seem to want the universes more tightly connected now.
> 
> I wonder if Favreau's movies will do any battle of jaku stuff. I could Google the timeline but I'm way too tired for that.





TheMaxRebo said:


> All the older / pre-Disney acquisition books were de-cannonized but I thought the more recent books were ok ... even still, even if not part of cannon, feels like it's been covered before
> 
> funnily I enjoyed the Aftermath trilogy (not the best written books but I thought some of the storyline was interesting and covers the battle of Jakku and sets the stage a bit for at least the setting of the Force Awakens
> 
> The Battle of Jakku took place in the year 5 ABY, so only like a year or so after Jedi - so if he is going 10 years after that, that would be like 13-15 ABY or so - when not much happen (other than Rey being born in 15 ABY) - so would be new stories




Here is a decent reference that I use when determining what new stuff to add to my reading/watching list
http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Timeline_of_canon_media


"
*2014 reboot*
"_The thing with legends is that parts of them are true._"
―John Jackson Miller[src]
On April 25, 2014, after a year of ownership by the Walt Disney Company, a StarWars.com press release confirmed that the films of the sequel trilogy would not adhere to the post–_Return of the Jedi_ Expanded Universe,[12] with further comments from LucasBooks Senior Editor Jennifer Heddle confirming that the EU as a whole is no longer considered canon. The EU has been re-termed "Legends," with related publications remaining in print under that banner.

Since then, the only previously published material still considered canon are the six original trilogy/prequel trilogy films, the _Star Wars: The Clone Wars_ television series and film, and the stand-alone Dark Horse Comics arc _Star Wars: Darth Maul—Son of Dathomir_; which was based on unproduced scripts from _The Clone Wars_ TV series.[1] Most material published after April 25—such as the _Star Wars Rebels_ TV series along with all Marvel Star Wars comic books and novels beginning with _A New Dawn_—is also considered part of the new canon, on account of the creation of the Lucasfilm Story Group, which currently oversees continuity as a whole. Characters under the Legends banner are still available for use as needed, even if events concerning them are no longer canon.

*Exceptions*
The following material, although released after April 25, 2014, is not considered canon:


_Star Wars: Legacy Volume 2_ issues 15-18.
Dark Horse Comics' _Star Wars_ series issues 17-20.
_Star Wars: Rebel Heist_ comic miniseries.
Comic strips published in _Star Wars Comic UK_ #5-#13.
_Goodnight Darth Vader_ and its sequel _Darth Vader and Friends_.
_Star Wars: Imperial Handbook: A Commander's Guide_, a 2014 reference book.
The ongoing MMO _Star Wars: The Old Republic_ and its expansions.
_Star Wars: The Old Republic_-related short stories published online in the game's developer blog.
Fantasy Flight Games's RPG supplements contain elements of both Canon and Legends topics"


----------



## Firebird060

Water management is key in Florida especially in former swampy areas once you start clearing top soil and paved surfaces.  The area the work is being done is, is to far away from where Guard Coster is , so it would have to be for a larger but closer project.  Which makes it more prob to be a larger project be it, a new show building or as I really do think, a new Hotel


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stitch has been removed from World of Disney at Disney Springs 

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/994971637362634752?s=21


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stitch has been removed from World of Disney at Disney Springs
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/994971637362634752?s=21


Ohana mean aloha.


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stitch has been removed from World of Disney at Disney Springs
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/994971637362634752?s=21


Is this permanent?


----------



## rteetz

mom2rtk said:


> Is this permanent?


We don't know yet. I am hoping not.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Magic Kingdom photo update

http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/photo...sa-dooney-bourke-no-more-millennial-pink-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP NOW: Save Up To 25% On Disney Parks Merchandise Through ShopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Wonders of Life Pavilion at Epcot Repainting Continues, Future Is Still Unknown


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Jon Favreau confirmed tonight at the Solo premiere that his Star Wars series will be set 7 years after Return of the Jedi and feature new characters.



I wonder if the new series will finally give us some of that Snoke background ... or will we have to wait for Ep 9?  As mentioned in a previous post, there's a pretty big gap for story telling in this time period.  I believe most of the current canon stories are just after ROJ, or just preceding Force Awakens.  I pretty much stick to all the current canon comics but I'm pretty sure none of the newer books cover the rise of Snoke and the 1st Order's emergence?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
You are now able to purchase advance tickets for Incredibles 2! The movie will be released in movie theaters on June 15, 2018.


----------



## Jetku

mcd2745 said:


> Saw Frozen on Broadway a couple of nights ago. It was very good, but not amazing by any means. I can't put my finger on exactly why. Probably didn't help that we got the understudy for Anna.



That’s a real shame! We saw it last weekend and Anna stole the show. 

I didn’t find it to be the best Disney show for a number of reasons. The beginning with just the kids was a bit slow...

Thematically it was very inconsistent from the movie (Hans being totally goofy, Elsa contemplating suicide, nude cabaret, Kristoff’s instant helpfulness). 

My favorite change was the trolls. I don’t know the reason for the change, but Pabbie and Boulda were awesome.


----------



## wareagle57

Jetku said:


> That’s a real shame! We saw it last weekend and Anna stole the show.
> 
> I didn’t find it to be the best Disney show for a number of reasons. The beginning with just the kids was a bit slow...
> 
> Thematically it was very inconsistent from the movie (Hans being totally goofy, Elsa contemplating suicide, *nude cabaret,* Kristoff’s instant helpfulness).
> 
> My favorite change was the trolls. I don’t know the reason for the change, but Pabbie and Boulda were awesome.



Seriously?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Some changes to Character Dining at Disneyland starting July 10th

Now PCH Grill gets only Donald, Daisy and Stitch while Mickey moves over to Storytellers Cafe in the Grand Californian as part of Mickey's Tales of Adventure ... and must say, the Indiana Jones-like Mickey looks pretty neat

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...nd-resort-to-begin-july-10-reservations-open/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Some changes to Character Dining at Disneyland starting July 10th
> 
> Now PCH Grill gets only Donald, Daisy and Stitch while Mickey moves over to Storytellers Cafe in the Grand Californian as part of Mickey's Tales of Adventure ... and must say, the Indiana Jones-like Mickey looks pretty neat
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...nd-resort-to-begin-july-10-reservations-open/



Would be a shame if they completely changed the storyteller's breakfast. I like different characters, not just the same Fab 5 + or - chip and Dale/Daisy.

They already watered down Goofy's.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Incredible' Mom-Themed Apparel and More Available at The Disney Corner While Supplies Last


----------



## JaxDad

Jetku said:


> That’s a real shame! We saw it last weekend and Anna stole the show.
> 
> I didn’t find it to be the best Disney show for a number of reasons. The beginning with just the kids was a bit slow...
> 
> Thematically it was very inconsistent from the movie (Hans being totally goofy, Elsa contemplating suicide, nude cabaret, Kristoff’s instant helpfulness).
> 
> My favorite change was the trolls. I don’t know the reason for the change, but Pabbie and Boulda were awesome.


Frozen nude cabaret?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> Frozen nude cabaret?!
> View attachment 321941



oh, and with the ice and cold?!?!?!?

"like a frightened turtle!"


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Coronado Springs Expansion Concept Art Shows New Concierge Lounge, Meeting Space


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Dinoland U.S.A. Wilderness Explorers Meeting Location Relocates to The Dino Institute


----------



## rteetz




----------



## amalone1013

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Would be a shame if they completely changed the storyteller's breakfast. I like different characters, not just the same Fab 5 + or - chip and Dale/Daisy.
> 
> They already watered down Goofy's.


Agree. Plus my first character breakfast ever would not have been the same without chasing Meeko down across the restaurant for a photo...


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Land clearing begins in the Epcot area
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/photos-land-clearing-begins-for-epcot-area-hotel-support-work/


woah that seems fast


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Maleficent float caught on fire today....


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Maleficent float caught on fire today....
> 
> View attachment 321956 View attachment 321957



Good thing that float is meant to be terrifying


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Violetspider

Well there goes my favorite part of the afternoon at MK!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Maleficent float caught on fire today....
> 
> View attachment 321956 View attachment 321957





rteetz said:


> View attachment 321960



Oh man that's no good!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Maleficent float caught on fire today....
> 
> View attachment 321956 View attachment 321957


I hope the float will be back soon. That is if they decide not to run it for a couple days.

Did the parade just stop or did they try to continue the last section of the parade right after it?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I hope the float will be back soon. That is if they decide not to run it for a couple days.
> 
> Did the parade just stop or did they try to continue the last section of the parade right after it?


I think the parade will continue to run but minus the Maleficent float for a while. The float will need some serious refurbishment work. 

I do not know for sure but I would imagine the first half of the parade continued and the other floats behind probably headed back.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Maleficent float caught on fire today....



Oh dang... Does anyone else have a strange fascination with when things go wrong at Disney? Like I would have loved to have been there to see how they handled it.


----------



## rteetz

dolewhipdreams said:


> Oh dang... Does anyone else have a strange fascination with when things go wrong at Disney? Like I would have loved to have been there to see how they handled it.


Sounds like it was put out quickly and the area was evacuated. No word on how they got the float out of there after.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I think the parade will continue to run but minus the Maleficent float for a while. The float will need some serious refurbishment work.
> 
> I do not know for sure but I would imagine the first half of the parade continued and the other floats behind probably headed back.



I don't know about these specific floats - the technology could've changed since the time that I worked around them - but they weren't really built to go in reverse. Also, the cameras and things to help the drivers navigate around the hub and over the bridge into Liberty Square were generally only for forward-moving guidance.

If I had to guess, the floats in front of the Dragon kept on moving as if things were normal, and the floats behind the dragon went into hold/loop. Usually, when a float breaks down, you try to tug it out as fast as possible to keep the parade moving. There's also a chance that any floats/units that hadn't stepped off at that point would've been held in staging and not sent out. I haven't seen this parade except for one time when it first opened, so I'm not sure where in the unit structure this float fell.

ETA: Something similar happened to Chernabog back when I worked Spectro - not to the level of catching fire, but the ground was too slick and it almost tipped over when the wings opened because of a slip, and it got off course - right before the Liberty Square bridge. After that, a tug was always stationed on the bridge and Chernabog never went out if the ground was remotely wet.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I don't know about these specific floats - the technology could've changed since the time that I worked around them - but they weren't really built to go in reverse. Also, the cameras and things to help the drivers navigate around the hub and over the bridge into Liberty Square were generally only for forward-moving guidance.
> 
> If I had to guess, the floats in front of the Dragon kept on moving as if things were normal, and the floats behind the dragon went into hold/loop. Usually, when a float breaks down, you try to tug it out as fast as possible to keep the parade moving. There's also a chance that any floats/units that hadn't stepped off at that point would've been held in staging and not sent out. I haven't seen this parade except for one time when it first opened, so I'm not sure where in the unit structure this float fell.


There are two floats left behind this unit and they were in liberty square at this point so all of the floats would have been out at this point.


----------



## skier_pete

So many people were thinking when Maleficent caught on fire:  "Is it supposed to do that?"


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> There are two floats left behind this unit and they were in liberty square at this point so all of the floats would have been out at this point.



Then I imagine the rest of the floats went on parade as normal and the last three were tugged back to the PAC, since that's right behind Splash.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Then I imagine the rest of the floats went on parade as normal and the last three were tugged back to the PAC, since that's right behind Splash.


Looks like based on another tweet I saw they were able to clean it up a bit and drive it out. The dragon looks rather sad though.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Looks like based on another tweet I saw they were able to clean it up a bit and drive it out. The dragon looks rather sad though.



Poor broken dragon. I would be surprised if they sent it the rest of the Parade Route because that kinda falls under the banner of "Bad Show" to me, but


----------



## Capang

Guess I might never see that parade now....


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Guess I might never see that parade now....


Parade won't stop but the float likely won't be in it for a few days.


----------



## Violetspider

rteetz said:


> Parade won't stop but the float likely won't be in it for a few days.



A few days? I sure hope that's the case. One by one our favorites are dropping off our upcoming trips agenda.


----------



## hertamaniac

Capang said:


> Guess I might never see that parade now....



I would venture to say, at best, and after FMEA (failure mode effects analysis), it will be months until it might come back in the current configuration.


----------



## Gusey

They have the dragon float in DLParis too, so hopefully the same thing won't happen to that one. THink it is only 1 year old though


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Violetspider said:


> A few days? I sure hope that's the case. One by one our favorites are dropping off our upcoming trips agenda.


I feel your pain..I'd say a lot of people have stuff like things closing down/unavailable for their trips..I certaintly felt like you last September (Splash down, Ellen closed forever before trip, Great Movie Ride closed forever before trip, Hall of Presidents closed still, T2 at Universal would close not long after our trip, Dragon Challenge at Universal closed forever before trip, Fast and Furious at Universal delayed and opened long after our trip, I think that was it lol). Anyways I know the feeling. We still had a fantastic time though even with a bit of sadness for things we didn't get to see!! I hope you still have a good time on your trip


----------



## rteetz

Violetspider said:


> A few days? I sure hope that's the case. One by one our favorites are dropping off our upcoming trips agenda.


It will depend on how long they investigate what happened and how much repair work is needed.


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> They have the dragon float in DLParis too, so hopefully the same thing won't happen to that one. THink it is only 1 year old though


It will be interesting to see if they shut off the fire until the investigation is over though.


----------



## wareagle57

Might as well just scrap the whole thing and start work on a new nighttime parade.

Kidding. But I really do much prefer MSEP/Paint the Night to FoP or any daytime parade really. I saw it for the second time this past trip, and I feel like that was enough for me. We only waited about 10 minutes for our spot, but even the duration of the parade in the sun was no fun. And there is just something about a nighttime parade that makes it seem more special.


----------



## Roxyfire

wareagle57 said:


> Might as well just scrap the whole thing and start work on a new nighttime parade.
> 
> Kidding. But I really do much prefer MSEP/Paint the Night to FoP or any daytime parade really. I saw it for the second time this past trip, and I feel like that was enough for me. We only waited about 10 minutes for our spot, but even the duration of the parade in the sun was no fun. And there is just something about a nighttime parade that makes it seem more special.



Yeah I'm not a parade person so it was sort of a one and done for me. Standing out in the scorching sun being pushed aside by grown adults isn't my idea of a good time. If there were a nighttime parade I'd be more likely to check it out but I almost prefer it so the ride lines clear up a bit.


----------



## Keels

wareagle57 said:


> Might as well just scrap the whole thing and start work on a new nighttime parade.
> 
> Kidding. But I really do much prefer MSEP/Paint the Night to FoP or any daytime parade really. I saw it for the second time this past trip, and I feel like that was enough for me. We only waited about 10 minutes for our spot, but even the duration of the parade in the sun was no fun. And there is just something about a nighttime parade that makes it seem more special.



I agree with this - especially if they're gonna still run out Move It, Shake It multiple times a day, it really takes away from the awe and spectacle that comes with the day parade as it was originally intended. Also, I think the choreography and staging of parades nowadays (and don't get me started on the performances) are such a fraction of what they were back in the hey-day of day parades - they're no longer a "must watch" for me. 

It actually makes me sad to think back to the parades of my time at Disney - Remember the Magic, Hercules, Spectro ... these are just not the same parades.


----------



## Violetspider

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I feel your pain..I'd say a lot of people have stuff like things closing down/unavailable for their trips..I certaintly felt like you last September (Splash down, Ellen closed forever before trip, Great Movie Ride closed forever before trip, Hall of Presidents closed still, T2 at Universal would close not long after our trip, Dragon Challenge at Universal closed forever before trip, Fast and Furious at Universal delayed and opened long after our trip, I think that was it lol). Anyways I know the feeling. We still had a fantastic time though even with a bit of sadness for things we didn't get to see!! I hope you still have a good time on your trip



The worst day at Disney is better than any good day at work! We will be fine and happy as 6 of the Dwarfs to be in the World!!


----------



## MissGina5

Keels said:


> I agree with this - especially if they're gonna still run out Move It, Shake It multiple times a day, it really takes away from the awe and spectacle that comes with the day parade as it was originally intended. Also, I think the choreography and staging of parades nowadays (and don't get me started on the performances) are such a fraction of what they were back in the hey-day of day parades - they're no longer a "must watch" for me.
> 
> It actually makes me sad to think back to the parades of my time at Disney - Remember the Magic, Hercules, Spectro ... these are just not the same parades.



When can we set move it shake it on fire? Also I agree, having that come out several times a day makes Festival of Fantasy a LOT less special.


----------



## Capang

MissGina5 said:


> When can we set move it shake it on fire?


Thank you, you’ve made my day.


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> When can we set move it shake it on fire? Also I agree, having that come out several times a day makes Festival of Fantasy a LOT less special.


Any day now please. 

I really enjoy Festival of Fantasy at least a lot more than the parade before this one.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Any day now please.
> 
> I really enjoy Festival of Fantasy at least a lot more than the parade before this one.


I’ve never been big on daytime parades (we typically travel in summer so it’s not an ideal viewing experience) but what I’ve seen from this parade looks interesting.

Move it shake it is more of a nuisance for me when I’m trying to cross cross the hub than anything


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I’ve never been big on daytime parades (we typically travel in summer so it’s not an ideal viewing experience) but what I’ve seen from this parade looks interesting.
> 
> Move it shake it is more of a nuisance for me when I’m trying to cross cross the hub than anything


I wish WDW had the Tokyo budget for parades. They always have the best parades of anyone.


----------



## Keels

MissGina5 said:


> When can we set move it shake it on fire? Also I agree, having that come out several times a day makes Festival of Fantasy a LOT less special.





Capang said:


> Thank you, you’ve made my day.



Move It, Shake It is terrible ... but I do think there is a place for "celebrations" like these in the pantheon of live entertainment - I always see TONS of people participating, and I'm sure kiddos like the chance to dance with characters and that's the "magical moments" that really make a Disney trip for families with younger kids. 

But there's NO reason to trot that bad-boy out three times a day. NONE. 

For Remember the Magic/Magical Moments, the parade would stop a couple of times during the route to allow pre-selected kids the chance to come out and "participate" in the parade (ballroom dance to So This Is Love with characters, court dancers and Prince and Cindy; set the table for Belle and the Beast to "Be Our Guest"; do the limbo with the Salsa Fish to "Under the Sea") - and by pre-selected, I mean that we the "Coaches" went out and basically gave a sticker to any kiddo sitting in our stop area - they got to practice a "routine", and then they'd get to come out on the parade route when the floats would stop. It's probably the most amazing experience I've had in my life, so I get why they're trying to do something like that ... but Move It just. isn't. it.

I hope with the roll-out of Toy Story Land and the swaths of space (where the Star Wars Stage is) leading towards Pixar Place that DHS can steal some elements of Pixar Play (like the Green Army Men Boot Camp or whatever they call it) to add a more interactive live entertainment element to DHS, because I'll be honest - the every 30 minutes is some Star Wars thing is a real beating to those of us who don't care for Star Wars. Like - does the March have to be done every hour? No, it doesn't.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I really enjoy Festival of Fantasy at least a lot more than the parade before this one.



Was that Snowglobe Parade? That one broke me.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I hope with the roll-out of Toy Story Land and the swaths of space (where the Star Wars Stage is) leading towards Pixar Place that DHS can steal some elements of Pixar Play (like the Green Army Men Boot Camp or whatever they call it) to add a more interactive live entertainment element to DHS, because I'll be honest - the every 30 minutes is some Star Wars thing is a real beating to those of us who don't care for Star Wars. Like - does the March have to be done every hour? No, it doesn't.


The march and stage show are done so often it defeats the purposed really. Toy Story Land is supposedly getting an interactive green army men march thing.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Was that Snowglobe Parade? That one broke me.


I think that was two parades ago now? Remember Dreams Come True I think was the last one. It was the last daily parade to feature everyone's favorite overused parade float.


----------



## MissGina5

Keels said:


> Move It, Shake It is terrible ... but I do think there is a place for "celebrations" like these in the pantheon of live entertainment - I always see TONS of people participating, and I'm sure kiddos like the chance to dance with characters and that's the "magical moments" that really make a Disney trip for families with younger kids.
> 
> But there's NO reason to trot that bad-boy out three times a day. NONE.
> 
> For Remember the Magic/Magical Moments, the parade would stop a couple of times during the route to allow pre-selected kids the chance to come out and "participate" in the parade (ballroom dance to So This Is Love with characters, court dancers and Prince and Cindy; set the table for Belle and the Beast to "Be Our Guest"; do the limbo with the Salsa Fish to "Under the Sea") - and by pre-selected, I mean that we the "Coaches" went out and basically gave a sticker to any kiddo sitting in our stop area - they got to practice a "routine", and then they'd get to come out on the parade route when the floats would stop. It's probably the most amazing experience I've had in my life, so I get why they're trying to do something like that ... but Move It just. isn't. it.
> 
> I hope with the roll-out of Toy Story Land and the swaths of space (where the Star Wars Stage is) leading towards Pixar Place that DHS can steal some elements of Pixar Play (like the Green Army Men Boot Camp or whatever they call it) to add a more interactive live entertainment element to DHS, because I'll be honest - the every 30 minutes is some Star Wars thing is a real beating to those of us who don't care for Star Wars. Like - does the March have to be done every hour? No, it doesn't.


more people would go if it was a more exclusive part of the day is all I'M saying. the lines wont be any shorter if you bring it out 3 times a day. I think a dance party is great. to get people out of line but for real!


----------



## Capang

Keels said:


> Move It, Shake It is terrible ... but I do think there is a place for "celebrations" like these in the pantheon of live entertainment - I always see TONS of people participating, and I'm sure kiddos like the chance to dance with characters and that's the "magical moments" that really make a Disney trip for families with younger kids.
> 
> But there's NO reason to trot that bad-boy out three times a day. NONE.
> 
> For Remember the Magic/Magical Moments, the parade would stop a couple of times during the route to allow pre-selected kids the chance to come out and "participate" in the parade (ballroom dance to So This Is Love with characters, court dancers and Prince and Cindy; set the table for Belle and the Beast to "Be Our Guest"; do the limbo with the Salsa Fish to "Under the Sea") - and by pre-selected, I mean that we the "Coaches" went out and basically gave a sticker to any kiddo sitting in our stop area - they got to practice a "routine", and then they'd get to come out on the parade route when the floats would stop. It's probably the most amazing experience I've had in my life, so I get why they're trying to do something like that ... but Move It just. isn't. it.
> 
> I hope with the roll-out of Toy Story Land and the swaths of space (where the Star Wars Stage is) leading towards Pixar Place that DHS can steal some elements of Pixar Play (like the Green Army Men Boot Camp or whatever they call it) to add a more interactive live entertainment element to DHS, because I'll be honest - the every 30 minutes is some Star Wars thing is a real beating to those of us who don't care for Star Wars. Like - does the March have to be done every hour? No, it doesn't.


Yes my 7 year old LOVES Move It. And I see why she does, but I don’t love the congestion it brings to the hub, the pushing/shoving of adults trying to position their kid next to a dancing character, the kids following floats like they are following the Pied Piper, etc. I find the whole mess a big PITA. I only caught glimpses of MSEP and remember a random daytime parade from the 80s. What you described with the parades sounds wonderful and a bit more controlled. I’m sorry I missed those parades.

I would love to see a nighttime parade return to MK. There’s something more special about parades at night, IMO.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I would love to see a nighttime parade return to MK. There’s something more special about parades at night, IMO.


Our best bet is for the 50th. Apparently they are working on major entertainment for it.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Our best bet is for the 50th. Apparently they are working on major entertainment for it.


Yay! That would be great.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I wish WDW had the Tokyo budget for parades. They always have the best parades of anyone.


Forget budget, just simply the drive and desire of the OLC would suffice in my book


----------



## umichigan10

Keels said:


> Move It, Shake It is terrible ... but I do think there is a place for "celebrations" like these in the pantheon of live entertainment - I always see TONS of people participating, and I'm sure kiddos like the chance to dance with characters and that's the "magical moments" that really make a Disney trip for families with younger kids.
> 
> But there's NO reason to trot that bad-boy out three times a day. NONE.
> 
> For Remember the Magic/Magical Moments, the parade would stop a couple of times during the route to allow pre-selected kids the chance to come out and "participate" in the parade (ballroom dance to So This Is Love with characters, court dancers and Prince and Cindy; set the table for Belle and the Beast to "Be Our Guest"; do the limbo with the Salsa Fish to "Under the Sea") - and by pre-selected, I mean that we the "Coaches" went out and basically gave a sticker to any kiddo sitting in our stop area - they got to practice a "routine", and then they'd get to come out on the parade route when the floats would stop. It's probably the most amazing experience I've had in my life, so I get why they're trying to do something like that ... but Move It just. isn't. it.
> 
> I hope with the roll-out of Toy Story Land and the swaths of space (where the Star Wars Stage is) leading towards Pixar Place that DHS can steal some elements of Pixar Play (like the Green Army Men Boot Camp or whatever they call it) to add a more interactive live entertainment element to DHS, because I'll be honest - the every 30 minutes is some Star Wars thing is a real beating to those of us who don't care for Star Wars. Like - does the March have to be done every hour? No, it doesn't.


It’s more like an invasion than a march at that volume


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Forget budget, just simply the drive and desire of the OLC would suffice in my book


Agreed, they try to strive to keep their parks in the condition and standing of when Walt was still alive. They still use CM training guides from those times. I need to get out there some day.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Agreed, they try to strive to keep their parks in the condition and standing of when Walt was still alive. They still use CM training guides from those times. I need to get out there some day.


You and me both. But first I need to go out west to the original


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> You and me both. But first I need to go out west to the original


So do I.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> The march and stage show are done so often it defeats the purposed really. Toy Story Land is supposedly getting an interactive green army men march thing.


So true. I like the interactive green army men but is it too similar to the storm trooper march being in the same park?


----------



## umichigan10

MissGina5 said:


> So true. I like the interactive green army men but is it too similar to the storm trooper march being in the same park?


They might dump the stormtrooper march in favor of the army men. And then put the troopers in Star Wars land


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I think that was two parades ago now? Remember Dreams Come True I think was the last one. It was the last daily parade to feature everyone's favorite overused parade float.



Oh - Celebrate Dreams Come True ... it ran for like 13 years!!!! That is SO DUMB.


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> So true. I like the interactive green army men but is it too similar to the storm trooper march being in the same park?


We won't know until the land opens.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Oh - Celebrate Dreams Come True ... it ran for like 13 years!!!! That is SO DUMB.


And the float still lives on in the Christmas parade! Lol, that parade sucked.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> And the float still lives on in the Christmas parade! Lol, that parade sucked.



If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> View attachment 321960


And.................
The special on the new Prix Fixe menu at Be Our Guest will be: 
 "*Dragon rôti sauce au paprika*"
A delectable roasted skewer of Dragon Filet brushed with a Spicy Paprika sauce. 
An all time favorite of Handsome Princes and Dwarfs.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Agreed, they try to strive to keep their parks in the condition and standing of when Walt was still alive. They still use CM training guides from those times. I need to get out there some day.





umichigan10 said:


> You and me both. But first I need to go out west to the original



I’ve been watching a bunch of Tokyo Disneyland and Tokyo Disney Sea vlogs and they both look so impressive especially Disney Sea. The parks look so clean and the attractions are so well kept. The only two negatives I heard about Tokyo Disneyland is that space mountain and there firework show is very underwhelming compared to what we have in the states. I’m really thinking about taking a 2019 or 2020 trip out there. Park ticket prices are pretty cheap compared to WDW and DL.


----------



## MissGina5

Keels said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


What float is this??


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> What float is this??


The princess castle float.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
World of Color returns June 22nd

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/world-of-color-returns-to-california-adventure-on-june-22/


----------



## rteetz

Rumor is Indy might be back on the table for AK and Dinosaur could close as early as next year.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Rumor is Indy might be back on the table for AK and Dinosaur could close as early as next year.



I’m not a fan of that idea I love Dinosaur too much. I prefer Indy in DHS.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Rumor is Indy might be back on the table for AK and Dinosaur could close as early as next year.


I annoyed my teenage son by laughing my head off all through DINOSAUR. I thought it was so cheesy!


----------



## rteetz

Also new monorails are very close.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Rumor is Indy might be back on the table for AK and Dinosaur could close as early as next year.




Iger needs to go. Doesn’t this company how to stick to a theme anymore?


----------



## soniam

BigRed98 said:


> I’ve been watching a bunch of Tokyo Disneyland and Tokyo Disney Sea vlogs and they both look so impressive especially Disney Sea. The parks look so clean and the attractions are so well kept. The only two negatives I heard about Tokyo Disneyland is that space mountain and there firework show is very underwhelming compared to what we have in the states. I’m really thinking about taking a 2019 or 2020 trip out there. Park ticket prices are pretty cheap compared to WDW and DL.



We are hoping to get there in 2022. I would like to hit Universal Osaka too.


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> Rumor is Indy might be back on the table for AK and Dinosaur could close as early as next year.


Not a fan of Dinosaur so this would be a nice change.


----------



## rteetz

JETSDAD said:


> Not a fan of Dinosaur so this would be a nice change.


The ride system and layout is pretty much the same so they would just need to change the scenes. I am a big fan of Dinosaur so this would be a loss for me.


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> The ride system and layout is pretty much the same so they would just need to change the scenes. I am a big fan of Dinosaur so this would be a loss for me.


Yeah, just not a fan of the ride theming. Doesn't do anything for me.  Might not like Indy either but it wont be a loss if I don't as we rarely ride Dinosaur as it is.


----------



## preemiemama

News about dining changes at WL:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/revamp-of-whispering-canyon-cafe-begins.3682107/page-1


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> The ride system and layout is pretty much the same so they would just need to change the scenes. I am a big fan of Dinosaur so this would be a loss for me.


I would like to have different things at both parks. If both domestic parks share the majority of “thrill” attractions that the other park has, why go to both? 

If Indiana Jones comes to AK, keep Dinosaur, but demolish Dinoland U.S.A. and make that into an Indy themed land. I still don’t know how Indiana Jones would fit into ANIMAL Kingdom, but they’ll probably come up with an obnoxious story to tie it in like GotG in EPCOT.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would like to have different things at both parks. If both domestic parks share the majority of “thrill” attractions that the other park has, why go to both?
> 
> If Indiana Jones comes to AK, keep Dinosaur, but demolish Dinoland U.S.A. and make that into an Indy themed land. I still don’t know how Indiana Jones would fit into ANIMAL Kingdom, but they’ll probably come up with an obnoxious story to tie it in like GotG in EPCOT.



You could make it work if you have that area be South American and they are doing a dig there and fit in animals from that area  (gotta have a snake room)


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would like to have different things at both parks. If both domestic parks share the majority of “thrill” attractions that the other park has, why go to both?
> 
> If Indiana Jones comes to AK, keep Dinosaur, but demolish Dinoland U.S.A. and make that into an Indy themed land. I still don’t know how Indiana Jones would fit into ANIMAL Kingdom, but they’ll probably come up with an obnoxious story to tie it in like GotG in EPCOT.


That would be even worse. I say keep the Dinosaur theme but redo Chester and Hesters. If you make Chester and Hesters Indy you might as well do Dinosaur Indy as well. I don't like the idea of Indy in AK at all.


----------



## rteetz

preemiemama said:


> News about dining changes at WL:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/revamp-of-whispering-canyon-cafe-begins.3682107/page-1


Do we have any first hand reports yet other than Rusty?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> You could make it work if you have that area be South American and they are doing a dig there and fit in animals from that area  (gotta have a snake room)


I hate snakes...

I see what you mean though. In my mind, I don’t associate Indiana Jones with animals.


----------



## PolyRob

preemiemama said:


> News about dining changes at WL:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/revamp-of-whispering-canyon-cafe-begins.3682107/page-1


This is so sad!


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Maleficent float caught on fire today....



I absolutely love this parade and the Maleficent float is one of my favorites! The details like the prickly spinning wheel and the way it bends/flexes makes it so fun! Glad no one got hurt, but I hope Disney can investigate and refurb it so it can still "breathe" fire!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

rteetz said:


> Do we have any first hand reports yet other than Rusty?


  I have seen two in my May Facebook group.


----------



## preemiemama

rteetz said:


> Do we have any first hand reports yet other than Rusty?


I have only seen it from Rusty, so maybe it's a rumor?  I can ask on the WL thread and see if anyone there now has seen the changes?


----------



## rteetz

MommyinHonduras said:


> I have seen two in my May Facebook group.


Ok thanks. I have seen this rumor I just haven't heard any actual reports. That's unfortunate.


----------



## preemiemama

rteetz said:


> Ok thanks. I have seen this rumor I just haven't heard any actual reports. That's unfortunate.


I have asked and will report back once I hear something.  Rusty is usually reliable, but it never hurts to confirm.  I was intrigued by the rumor of the character breakfast at AP, too...


----------



## PolyRob

preemiemama said:


> I have asked and will report back once I hear something.  Rusty is usually reliable, but it never hurts to confirm.  I was intrigued by the rumor of the character breakfast at AP, too...


Why not add an overpriced character meal with mediocre food to bring in the money while decommissioning RF, WCC, and AP? I'm not bitter  hahaha


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Ok thanks. I have seen this rumor I just haven't heard any actual reports. That's unfortunate.





preemiemama said:


> I have asked and will report back once I hear something.  Rusty is usually reliable, but it never hurts to confirm.  I was intrigued by the rumor of the character breakfast at AP, too...



I just read in a Facebook group that someone had her birthday dinner there tonight since its her favorite and inquired about the experience since there was no sass, dancing, etc and she was told there were too many complaints and it is a new policy. A CM who claimed to work there chimed in and asked people to write/take surveys expressing how people feel.

ETA I read another review: Said there were some antics, but subdued. Server threw down straws and then apologized saying "oh sorry, habit, we aren't allowed to do that anymore". You are also allowed to yell for ketchup, but the server is not.

So maybe its just tamer?


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> I just read in a Facebook group that someone had her birthday dinner there tonight since its her favorite and inquired about the experience since there was no sass, dancing, etc and she was told there were too many complaints and it is a new policy. A CM who claimed to work there chimed in and asked people to write/take surveys expressing how people feel.


Complaints? What would people be comparing about? They advertise it as a show type meal. It’s all part of the experience. Glad I got to do it once.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Complaints? What would people be comparing about? They advertise it as a show type meal. It’s all part of the experience. Glad I got to do it once.


I know! It would be like taking the antics away from the HDDR, table etiquette lessons from 50's Prime Time Cafe, Stitch from the Ohana's Best Friends Breakfast, etc. It made it unique.


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> I know! It would be like taking the antics away from the HDDR, table etiquette lessons from 50's Prime Time Cafe, Stitch from the Ohana's Best Friends Breakfast, etc. It made it unique.


If they get rid of 50’s antics they’ll really start to lose my money.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ABC cancels Quantico and Designated Survivor 

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/quantico-designated-survivor-canceled-abc-204747731.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ABC cancels Marvels Inhumans

http://comicbook.com/marvel/2018/05/11/inhumans-abc-canceled/


----------



## Lsdolphin

Heard Maleficent dragon head caught fire during parade this afternoon.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ABC cancels Quantico and Designated Survivor
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/quantico-designated-survivor-canceled-abc-204747731.html


NO...Not Designated Survivor!!!!!

Will they finish the second season?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> NO...Not Designated Survivor!!!!!
> 
> Will they finish the second season?


Isn’t next week the finale? That has to be filmed already so yeah they would finish it. It is cancel/renewal season for all networks so this usually pertains to shows for next year. Several shows are moving networks.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Isn’t next week the finale? That has to be filmed already so yeah they would finish it. It is cancel/renewal season for all networks so this usually pertains to shows for next year. Several shows are moving networks.


I don't recall them saying it was the finale in the last preview I watched. I could be wrong though since I know it should be coming up. This makes me sad since it is arguably the only T.V. show I watch. Everything else I watch is either sports or contest shows.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don't recall them saying it was the finale in the last preview I watched. I could be wrong though since I know it should be coming up. This makes me sad since it is arguably the only T.V. show I watch. Everything else I watch is either sports or contest shows.


I also watch it but didn’t remember if it was the finale or not next. All the other shows are having their finales so I just assumed.


----------



## skier_pete

I love Indiana Jones but this rumor makes little sense. Yes , it's the same track but this is a major overhaul of not just the attraction but the entire land, so you are talking hundreds of millions of dollars. And beyond that the theming doesn't fit the park, it's not like Indiana Jones is so massively popular these days. I guess I'm saying ill believe this one when I see it.

The WCC one, we were put in the far back of the restaurant back in February and had no antics at all. This was the second time well have been with no antics, and wont be back as the food wasn't worth it. My guess is without the antics the popularity will plummet further and they'll bring it back. 

Quantico was an amazing show it's first season, but season 2 didn't work at all for us. We were just talking last night and couldn't remember how it wrapped. Currently DVR season 3 but not sure well bother.


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> Rumor is Indy might be back on the table for AK and Dinosaur could close as early as next year.


But, isn't Donald's Dino Bash becoming a permanent fixture in Dinoland? And the Wilderness Explorers moving to Dinosaur extended queue permanently? That implies Disney are doing something in that area that is still dinosaur related or what would be the point of making these changes permanent? I really enjoy DINOSAUR and would hate for it to disappear


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> But, isn't Donald's Dino Bash becoming a permanent fixture in Dinoland? And the Wilderness Explorers moving to Dinosaur extended queue permanently? That implies Disney are doing something in that area that is still dinosaur related or what would be the point of making these changes permanent? I really enjoy DINOSAUR and would hate for it to disappear


Nothing is really permanent at Disney. Things change all the time. This is still a rumor so nothing official until Disney announces such and even then things can still change (ex: Main Street Theater).


----------



## umichigan10

preemiemama said:


> News about dining changes at WL:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/revamp-of-whispering-canyon-cafe-begins.3682107/page-1


If this is happening it makes me wanna change my reservation there next month. The nonsense antics are half the fun.

Plus they had a system in place where you could opt out of the “show” antics if you wanted to.


----------



## hertamaniac

umichigan10 said:


> Plus they had a system in place where you could opt out of the “show” antics if you wanted to.



I didn't know this.  We avoided this place to eat as it somewhat reminded us of HDD; it's just not for me/us.

I still think Roaring Forks at WL is a solid QS option.


----------



## umichigan10

hertamaniac said:


> I didn't know this.  We avoided this place to eat as it somewhat reminded us of HDD; it's just not for me/us.
> 
> I still think Roaring Forks at WL is a solid QS option.


It’s been a few years since we went but I think I recall a system like that in place. 

It’s a shame if they remove all that stuff. Sure it’s not for everyone but there’s tons of other places on property to eat if that’s not your speed


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Complaints? What would people be comparing about? They advertise it as a show type meal. It’s all part of the experience. Glad I got to do it once.



First time at Disney?   

People complain about everything so this doesn’t surprise me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Isn’t next week the finale? That has to be filmed already so yeah they would finish it. It is cancel/renewal season for all networks so this usually pertains to shows for next year. Several shows are moving networks.



Yeah, just saw NBC picked up Brooklyn 99 after it was cancelled


----------



## pepperandchips

umichigan10 said:


> It’s been a few years since we went but I think I recall a system like that in place.
> 
> It’s a shame if they remove all that stuff. Sure it’s not for everyone but there’s tons of other places on property to eat if that’s not your speed



If they are having trouble filling tables, it doesn't matter that it's unique. We have never eaten at WCC because, as you said, there are tons of other places to eat that are more appealing. We may try WCC now that it will be quieter. It was mentioned on the other thread that WL is a deluxe resort and the constant deafening noise from Whispering Canyon sort of detract from the upscale (and very expensive) ambiance in the lobby. I'm sure the management was okay with that if tables are always full, but if not, why not make some adjustments to see how it affects dining reservations there?

I was specifically interested to see that the pony races won't start until after 10:00 am. I have stayed at WL a few times and wanted a table service breakfast option with no screaming or antics and settled for Roaring Forks since there was no assurance of a quiet meal at WCC even if you "opted out" of the antics. 

And yes, I realize what a grump I sound like. Stay off my lawn! Just wanted to share the alternate perspective - we like other schtick (Trader Sam's comes to mind) but this theme, the noise, and the rude server bit has never appealed to us.


----------



## preemiemama

Still no reply from the WL thread to confirm or deny this, but Humphrey's FB page is saying he's seen it from "multiple sources".  He also mentioned a possible AP refurb, which sounds like more than just adding the character meal.


----------



## Fantasia79

Closing Dinasour for Indiana Jones?  Maybe in 1989.  This makes no sense. 

Interesting rethinking WL dining options.  Artist Point is very good, but also very slow.  Wondering if that will be part of the changes.  Character breakfast is a great idea though. 

Whispering Canyon Cafe is good for what it is, the “schtick” with waiters does make it fun too.  Not sure this is a great idea without a really good theme concept to replace it. 

How weird to have two rumors at the same time that are a bit controversial.


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

The Dinosaur and Designated Survivor news frustrates me. Dinosaur was closed when we were there in 2016 so was really hoping we would have an opportunity late next year.


----------



## rteetz

People are overlooking my Monorail tidbit for Whispering Canyon and Dinosaur


----------



## Violetspider

rteetz said:


> People are overlooking my Monorail tidbit for Whispering Canyon and Dinosaur



Can you elaborate? Did you mean new train cars or is there something completely new in the works?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> People are overlooking my Monorail tidbit for Whispering Canyon and Dinosaur


i thought it was basically confirmed...just not from Disney itself lol. 

Did you mean that the monorails are already ready or ready to be built?


----------



## rteetz

Violetspider said:


> Can you elaborate? Did you mean new train cars or is there something completely new in the works?


Yes new trains.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> i thought it was basically confirmed...just not from Disney itself lol.
> 
> Did you mean that the monorails are already ready or ready to be built?


Trains are not built yet and will take a while to do so but we should see at least a few in time for the 50th.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Signature Dining coming to Japan pavilion

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/05/disney-parks-best-bites-may-2018/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

preemiemama said:


> Still no reply from the WL thread to confirm or deny this, but Humphrey's FB page is saying he's seen it from "multiple sources".  He also mentioned a possible AP refurb, which sounds like more than just adding the character meal.



Looks like WDW Today conformed it is changing:

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/no-more-k...ess-lodge-no-longer-partaking-in-shenanigans/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> People are overlooking my Monorail tidbit for Whispering Canyon and Dinosaur


Monorail schmonorail. 
I need ketchup!!


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Monorail schmonorail.
> I need ketchup!!


And straws!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Signature Dining coming to Japan pavilion
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/05/disney-parks-best-bites-may-2018/



That could be amazing - I could also see it being pretty darn pricey!

First I had heard of a lunch prefix coming to Le Cellier as well - no pricing listed though


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That could be amazing - I could also see it being pretty darn pricey!
> 
> First I had heard of a lunch prefix coming to Le Cellier as well - no pricing listed though


I didn't notice that. I'll miss it though since I am going in November.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> And straws!


Kidding aside, I will miss the antics there BUT monorail updates are huge news and desperately needed. I was worried for a while they would scrap the whole thing and they are just so iconic I'd hate to see them go. Glad they are getting some love.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> People are overlooking my Monorail tidbit for Whispering Canyon and Dinosaur


Hey I liked the post! lol

No really I'm really really wanting the monorail system to get love (concrete needs work too over time). I want them to keep it going because I do really enjoy it. But in this case I'm more hesitant until I see it moreso because of how Disney likes to operate nowadays call me a nervous nelly about that


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

It's ironic that the cancellations made it on this thread. We were watching LA to Vegas last night on the DVR and on a whim I decided to check out the renewed/cancelled lists as some of the shows were ending in their season (this was before it was put on the News thread).

We were shocked about Designated Survivor we really enjoy that show but to us Kirkman was having a bit more aggression than the first season and we kinda wanted them to go back to how some of the things were in the first season. 

I'm sad about Quantico but I could feel it coming given that it waited until forever to air this season that just started-I would watch that on my own though.

Another show we are really sad to see go is Lucifer. I'm wondering how they are going to end that because they pushed the last 2 episodes off of this season and said they would air it in the next season should it get renewed (this is similar to what they did last year too).

The Shannara Chronicles I was sad to see it got cancelled but felt the second season wasn't as good as the first.

Then there are shows I knew would have their last season like The Originals, Shades of Blue (which hasn't aired its last season yet), etc.

We laugh that we have a bit of a curse in that we often watch shows that get cancelled after the first season-The Crossing got cancelled, Deception got cancelled, The Brave got cancelled (though we stopped watching that half-way through when our DVR got messed up and we missed an episode we couldn't get back), Valor got cancelled (which I felt was likely to happen while watching it), I had recorded Rise but hadn't gotten around to watching it---guess it comes as no surprise it got cancelled lol and that's just shows from the 2017-2018 season that only had 1 season.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, just saw NBC picked up Brooklyn 99 after it was cancelled



Not Disney related - but this made me happy. Best comedy on Network TV right now.


----------



## umichigan10

pepperandchips said:


> If they are having trouble filling tables, it doesn't matter that it's unique. We have never eaten at WCC because, as you said, there are tons of other places to eat that are more appealing. We may try WCC now that it will be quieter. It was mentioned on the other thread that WL is a deluxe resort and the constant deafening noise from Whispering Canyon sort of detract from the upscale (and very expensive) ambiance in the lobby. I'm sure the management was okay with that if tables are always full, but if not, why not make some adjustments to see how it affects dining reservations there?
> 
> I was specifically interested to see that the pony races won't start until after 10:00 am. I have stayed at WL a few times and wanted a table service breakfast option with no screaming or antics and settled for Roaring Forks since there was no assurance of a quiet meal at WCC even if you "opted out" of the antics.
> 
> And yes, I realize what a grump I sound like. Stay off my lawn! Just wanted to share the alternate perspective - we like other schtick (Trader Sam's comes to mind) but this theme, the noise, and the rude server bit has never appealed to us.


That’s your opinion and that’s totally fair (I’m sure others feel similarly). I will say I’d be curious to see what the attendance numbers look like overall


----------



## UncleMike101

TheMaxRebo said:


> That could be amazing - I could also see it being pretty darn pricey!
> 
> First I had heard of a lunch prefix coming to Le Cellier as well -* no pricing listed though*


That's in line with Disney's current overall pricing policy of, "If you have to ask how much it costs, you can't afford it."


----------



## rteetz

pepperandchips said:


> If they are having trouble filling tables, it doesn't matter that it's unique. We have never eaten at WCC because, as you said, there are tons of other places to eat that are more appealing. We may try WCC now that it will be quieter. It was mentioned on the other thread that WL is a deluxe resort and the constant deafening noise from Whispering Canyon sort of detract from the upscale (and very expensive) ambiance in the lobby. I'm sure the management was okay with that if tables are always full, but if not, why not make some adjustments to see how it affects dining reservations there?
> 
> I was specifically interested to see that the pony races won't start until after 10:00 am. I have stayed at WL a few times and wanted a table service breakfast option with no screaming or antics and settled for Roaring Forks since there was no assurance of a quiet meal at WCC even if you "opted out" of the antics.
> 
> And yes, I realize what a grump I sound like. Stay off my lawn! Just wanted to share the alternate perspective - we like other schtick (Trader Sam's comes to mind) but this theme, the noise, and the rude server bit has never appealed to us.


Honestly the shenanigans is what got me to go to WCC not the food. The food was actually a pleasant surprise for me though. I have loved 50's Prime Time in the past so that is why I wanted to go here. I wouldn't call the server rude either. Its not like there are ton of restaurants like this on property. It is sad that we are losing one of the few still around.


----------



## CogsworthTN

TheMaxRebo said:


> That could be amazing - I could also see it being pretty darn pricey!
> 
> First I had heard of a lunch prefix coming to Le Cellier as well - no pricing listed though



I wish they would list the price. This is something DH and myself might be interested in trying.


----------



## Birdie Doherty

rteetz said:


> This mornings 20th anniversary ceremony.


----------



## Birdie Doherty

rteetz said:


> Honestly the shenanigans is what got me to go to WCC not the food. The food was actually a pleasant surprise for me though. I have loved 50's Prime Time in the past so that is why I wanted to go here. I wouldn't call the server rude either. Its not like there are ton of restaurants like this on property. It is sad that we are losing one of the few still around.


It is sad I went there on my last trip and had much fun.I will miss the shenanigans.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Pathway Near Hyperion Theater Closing Temporarily at Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News* 

  Traffic Increasing Near ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex Beginning May 14


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stitch has been removed from World of Disney at Disney Springs
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/994971637362634752?s=21


I'd love to see Mickey there....


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> I'd love to see Mickey there....


I just hope they don't make the store boring.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> I just hope they don't make the store boring.



If they make it look similar to the new Disney Style store then I won’t be as disappointed. Disney Style has that clean look like Disney wants but they added some Disney touches like the teacup and skyway. Disney Corner on the other hand is awful looking, has no Disney touches. The style of World of Disney will definitely be missed.


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Signature Dining coming to Japan pavilion
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/05/disney-parks-best-bites-may-2018/


Hopefully I'm reading this incorrectly.  Are they adding a new building or replacing one of the restaurants?  Hoping they aren't planning on a waterfront restaurant.  It's wonderful for the diners but it's starting to feel like the Epcot corridor.  I'm sure whatever they do will be attractive I just don't like losing the water views.


----------



## Fantasia79

Monorails, finally!  Maybe they’ll break down less than 10x a day.  

Hope to hear Disney confirm soon.


----------



## dina444444

Candlelady said:


> Hopefully I'm reading this incorrectly.  Are they adding a new building or replacing one of the restaurants?  Hoping they aren't planning on a waterfront restaurant.  It's wonderful for the diners but it's starting to feel like the Epcot corridor.  I'm sure whatever they do will be attractive I just don't like losing the water views.


This is suppose to go in the back of the pavilion from my understanding. There had been rumors swirling for a while around this.


----------



## Candlelady

dina444444 said:


> This is suppose to go in the back of the pavilion from my understanding. There had been rumors swirling for a while around this.


Whew.  That would be wonderful instead of waterfront.  Will keep my fingers crossed your rumor is true.


----------



## rteetz

Candlelady said:


> Hopefully I'm reading this incorrectly.  Are they adding a new building or replacing one of the restaurants?  Hoping they aren't planning on a waterfront restaurant.  It's wonderful for the diners but it's starting to feel like the Epcot corridor.  I'm sure whatever they do will be attractive I just don't like losing the water views.


Adding another restaurant.


----------



## jlundeen

dina444444 said:


> This is suppose to go in the back of the pavilion from my understanding. There had been rumors swirling for a while around this.


so in that back store area that now (or at least in March was) candy and sweets?  Wonder if it would also include that back entrance with the shogun warriors statues.....  I always enjoy looking at those...


----------



## Keels

dina444444 said:


> This is suppose to go in the back of the pavilion from my understanding. There had been rumors swirling for a while around this.



There's kind of an empty food store/sake bar at the very back of Mitsukoshi that would be the perfect space for this ... the whole store feels so weird since they did the revamp - so many empty spaces now!

I just hope they don't take away the little gallery - that's always a fun thing to walk through.

I am slightly surprised they aren't going to build it waterfront a la Spice Road Table and Hacienda. Illuminations viewing almost guarantees a sit-down restaurant to be consistently booked ie. successful.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> There's kind of an empty food store/sake bar at the very back of Mitsukoshi that would be the perfect space for this ... the whole store feels so weird since they did the revamp - so many empty spaces now!
> 
> I just hope they don't take away the little gallery - that's always a fun thing to walk through.
> 
> I am slightly surprised they aren't going to build it waterfront a la Spice Road Table and Hacienda. Illuminations viewing almost guarantees a sit-down restaurant to be consistently booked ie. successful.


Spice Road hasn’t exactly been a break out hit.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Spice Road hasn’t exactly been a break out hit.



You can't just walk up at Illuminations time like you used to. And now they have a special line for the bar, like at Cava. It's a LOT busier than it used to be - I have to make an ADR for it now anytime I want to go.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Spice Road hasn’t exactly been a break out hit.



Good - we love it and enjoy not having to go crazy getting an ADR for it


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Good - we love it and enjoy not having to go crazy getting an ADR for it


I think it’s the cuisine more than anything that doesn’t appeal to people. I surely have no interest in any of Moroccan dining.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> I think it’s the cuisine more than anything that doesn’t appeal to people. I surely have no interest in any of Moroccan dining.


Tried it during food & wine a few years back. Found it to be surprisingly delicious.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think it’s the cuisine more than anything that doesn’t appeal to people. I surely have no interest in any of Moroccan dining.



I think Spice Road is pretty tame - it’s really more Mediterranean- think stuffed grape leaves and hummus and stuff like that.  The lamb sliders were great.  And it is a lot of small plays and samplers so you can try different stuff


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I think it’s the cuisine more than anything that doesn’t appeal to people. I surely have no interest in any of Moroccan dining.



I think you would be really surprised! There are quite a few items that I put in line with what is on the menu at Tiffins - I really think you'd like it. Let's go in January and let me change your mind!


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I think it’s the cuisine more than anything that doesn’t appeal to people. I surely have no interest in any of Moroccan dining.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I think Spice Road is pretty tame - it’s really more Mediterranean- think stuffed grape leaves and hummus and stuff like that.  The lamb sliders were great.  And it is a lot of small plays and samplers so you can try different stuff


 I’ve never eaten at spice road but I did eat at the quick service once and was pleasantly surprised. It’s definitely different but it’s certainly worth a try


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think Spice Road is pretty tame - it’s really more Mediterranean- think stuffed grape leaves and hummus and stuff like that.  The lamb sliders were great.  And it is a lot of small plays and samplers so you can try different stuff



Exactly! I love it for a mid-afternoon sit-down/Happy Hour or late snacks before Illuminations. So many great dishes - the baked brie is definitely my hero.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I think you would be really surprised! There are quite a few items that I put in line with what is on the menu at Tiffins - I really think you'd like it. Let's go in January and let me change your mind!


I’ll consider it


----------



## rteetz

Aurora will be in the parade today while Maleficent is out.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New sliding puzzle phone cases at D-Tech

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-new-sliding-puzzle-iphone-cases-debut-on-d-tech/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Aurora will be in the parade today while Maleficent is out.


Does she have her own float?  I don't think I remember seeing her in it before - however I really was only watching Maleficent!


----------



## Roxyfire

Oh wow, I missed out on a lot, thanks work.

1. New monorail cars, woo!
2. WCC antics gone? Kinda boo? I'm a good sport about it and last year we ate there twice and it was perfectly fine, food was good and we didn't feel uncomfortable or anything. But I can see that they want to to calm it down since the restaurant is smack in the middle of that beautiful lobby. I'm curious to see what they do with it.
3. Boo cancellations, hopefully fans of those shows get some good endings.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Does she have her own float?  I don't think I remember seeing her in it before - however I really was only watching Maleficent!


No she does not. She might just walk with the fairies.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> No she does not. She might just walk with the fairies.



They should just have her asleep and the fairies pushing her bed along the parade route or something


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Aurora and Prince Phillip were in one of general floats they have for holiday parades and such 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/video-pri...estival-of-fantasy-parade-the-day-after-fire/


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Aurora and Prince Phillip were in one of general floats they have for holiday parades and such
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/video-pri...estival-of-fantasy-parade-the-day-after-fire/



Glad that added something but I wonder how long it will be until Maleficent returns?


----------



## afan

********** said:


> Quantico was an amazing show it's first season, but season 2 didn't work at all for us. We were just talking last night and couldn't remember how it wrapped. Currently DVR season 3 but not sure well bother.



If season 2 didn't work, which it was meh for me, don't bother with season 3.  It hasn't been as good but it's all story of the week and really isn't that good.  It's so different from what it started out as and not the direction I thought it would turn after the way season 2 ended.

As for Designated Survivor, I'm bummed this one is cancelled but the first half of season 1 was when it was it's best.  This season started out well but this last couple of months just hasn't been that good.  It doesn't have that good of long term stories and those that are there don't seem to mesh together as well.  Plus a lot of the one ep and done stories haven't been as good as they could be.  It didn't surprise me that it got cancelled, plus it's not one of Shonda's shows so you knew it wouldn't last.  I can also only guess that For the People got better than the 2 episodes I gave it because I don't understand how that got picked up.


----------



## Fantasia79

We watched Designated Survivor.  It’s fun, 90% predictable story lines.  Some incredible actors, mixed with 1 emotion actors. 

Should’ve been given some new writers instead of cancelled.  Aaron Sorkin could’ve woven some magic there.


----------



## jknezek

I didn't mind WCC, but as someone who stays at FW, it's about the easiest sit down restaurant to get an ADR at around. That probably tells us something. I also agree that the antics are fun now and then, but it is in the wrong spot with that beautiful, stately, open lobby. You can hear them yelling about ketchup from one end of the hotel to the other. I think it's a cool concept, but I think it was in the wrong place. It needs a more enclosed environment.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland’s Together Forever will be streamed live May 15th

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-p-m-pst/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0510180516180014E


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Spice Road hasn’t exactly been a break out hit.



Which is weird, because it's actually quite good and so many Epcot restaurants can be disappointing.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think Spice Road is pretty tame - it’s really more Mediterranean- think stuffed grape leaves and hummus and stuff like that.  The lamb sliders were great.  And it is a lot of small plays and samplers so you can try different stuff



Completely agree! I've never understood how people can just exclude an entire type of cuisine; but it also made dating easier

@rteetz - Spice Road is delicious, and not very "out there" at all. Hope you decide to give it a shot.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> Which is weird, because it's actually quite good and so many Epcot restaurants can be disappointing.


I think it’s the cuisine. People are picky and don’t want to be adventurous. 

I find Epcot dining to be pretty decent overall. Obviously some better than others. MK dining is disappointing.


----------



## writerguyfl

Candlelady said:


> Hopefully I'm reading this incorrectly.  Are they adding a new building or replacing one of the restaurants?  Hoping they aren't planning on a waterfront restaurant.  It's wonderful for the diners but it's starting to feel like the Epcot corridor.  I'm sure whatever they do will be attractive I just don't like losing the water views.



Can't vouch to the accuracy of this, but this is from an article *rteetz* linked to back when this was in rumor status.





Source: https://wdwnt.com/2018/01/breaking-japan-pavilion-epcot-add-signature-seafood-steakhouse-restaurant/


----------



## rteetz

writerguyfl said:


> Can't vouch to the accuracy of this, but this is from an article *rteetz* linked to back when this was in rumor status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://wdwnt.com/2018/01/breaking-japan-pavilion-epcot-add-signature-seafood-steakhouse-restaurant/


I think that’s still the speculation for the location.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> I think it’s the cuisine. People are picky and don’t want to be adventurous.
> 
> I find Epcot dining to be pretty decent overall. Obviously some better than others. MK dining is disappointing.


 
Picky eaters. The reason Applebee’s is still in business...lol.

It’s literally been years since I ate more than a dole whip float at mk. The last time I tried be our guest and that was a big bag of nope. I keep intending, but forgetting, to try skippers canteen; which may change my mind. Epcot does have some great choices, and some really outstanding snacks for a themepark, but some others that have been dumbed so far down its kinda disappointing, or my standards are annoyingly exacting; which is likely.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> Picky eaters. The reason Applebee’s is still in business...lol.
> 
> It’s literally been years since I ate more than a dole whip float at mk. The last time I tried be our guest and that was a big bag of nope. I keep intending, but forgetting, to try skippers canteen; which may change my mind. Epcot does have some great choices, and some really outstanding snacks for a themepark, but some others that have been dumbed so far down its kinda disappointing, or my standards are annoyingly exacting; which is likely.


I think my favorite in park dining is at Animal Kingdom. Good quick service options, snacks, and table service. Disney Springs has really upped its game too.


----------



## OKW Lover

writerguyfl said:


> Can't vouch to the accuracy of this, but this is from an article *rteetz* linked to back when this was in rumor status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://wdwnt.com/2018/01/breaking-japan-pavilion-epcot-add-signature-seafood-steakhouse-restaurant/


Not really related to the issue of where the eatery would be located but the overhead got me wondering why there is such a large building in the back of this pavilion.  My recollection is that the current store (with restaurants above) only extends to just a bit beyond the brown roofed area.  Probably up to the large, square section at the very back.  But I don't think they actually fill that space too.  

Was this perhaps intended to be the show building for the rumored Mt Fuji attraction?


----------



## Pete M

this pic made me laugh.  









after watching some video I was a little surprised about the lack of a game plan when things went sideways.  It's like they never thought that the thing that breathed fire could ever... catch fire.   
it was spectacular though. hopefully they have it fully repaired and operational soon.  (and maybe build in a fire suppression system)


----------



## MommaBerd

Pete M said:


> this pic made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after watching some video I was a little surprised about the lack of a game plan when things went sideways.  It's like they never thought that the thing that breathed fire could ever... catch fire.
> it was spectacular though. hopefully they have it fully repaired and operational soon.  (and maybe build in a fire suppression system)


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New sliding puzzle phone cases at D-Tech
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-new-sliding-puzzle-iphone-cases-debut-on-d-tech/



These are cute! I am so tempted to get a new Disney phone case. I used to have a Woody D-tech on demand case. My work phone is a 6s Plus and my personal phone is an X. Its just hard for me to commit to a design when I know I will be upgrading again in the fall.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> I think my favorite in park dining is at Animal Kingdom. Good quick service options, snacks, and table service. Disney Springs has really upped its game too.



Ds and the resorts are my usuals but with tiffins, the canteen, and nomad; ak is definitely stepping up. I shouldn't really be so hard on WDW, for the number of guests they serve, overall they do a really fine job. Regarding DS, I can’t wait to try the new wine bar! I understand it'll open shortly or did I imagine that in another thread?


----------



## BigRed98

Happy Mother’s Day to all the moms!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy Mother’s Day to all moms in any and all forms!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I think my favorite in park dining is at Animal Kingdom. Good quick service options, snacks, and table service. Disney Springs has really upped its game too.



AK and Epcot are the cream of the crop, that's for sure. MK and DHS have a few decent choices, but they really could use some improvement. I was hoping to get a lot out of Skipper's Canteen, but my complaint wasn't that it was too weird, it was that the food wasn't all that good. When the best restaurant in your park is a TS (CHH) then you need some improvement.  DHS has 50s PT and SFDI which are OK food-wise, but more fun theme-wise, but overall DHS is the park that most reminds me of Universal's complete lack of anything I really look forward to eating in the parks. ABC Commisary has improved, but if the best you can do is a decent QS, it's not good enough. (I'm not counting Brown Derby in here but perhaps I should.) 

I agree with the PP (or maybe it was in the WCC thread) that said they go to Disney not to eat at a restaurant that's just like home but for the experiences, but at Disney's price point I still want the food to be good.


----------



## rteetz

Floyd Norman earns an honorary doctorate of Philosophy in Digital Arts and Animation from Polytechnical College in San Jose after giving the commencement Speech.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Infinity War cracks the top 5 grossing films all time!

http://variety.com/2018/film/box-of...th-highest-grossing-film-globally-1202805301/


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Infinity War cracks the top 5 grossing films all time!
> 
> http://variety.com/2018/film/box-of...th-highest-grossing-film-globally-1202805301/



Is it really that good?  Iron Man pulled me into this genre, but I really lost interest afterwards.  I guess I am asking, as a minor fan of super hero films, is it worth seeing in a theater vs. Red Box/other?


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> Is it really that good?  Iron Man pulled me into this genre, but I really lost interest afterwards.  I guess I am asking, as a minor fan of super hero films, is it worth seeing in a theater vs. Red Box/other?


Its quite good. Its hard to really understand everything though unless you have seen the majority of the previous films.


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> Its quite good. Its hard to really understand everything though unless you have seen the majority of the previous films.


What do you think you need to see to enjoy it?


----------



## Keels

hertamaniac said:


> Is it really that good?  Iron Man pulled me into this genre, but I really lost interest afterwards.  I guess I am asking, as a minor fan of super hero films, is it worth seeing in a theater vs. Red Box/other?





rteetz said:


> Its quite good. Its hard to really understand everything though unless you have seen the majority of the previous films.



I've seen the first Avengers movie and then most of the "backstory" movies - except for Hulk - and I pretty much knew what was going on, except for that Vision guy.  But it's pretty surface-level plot, so it wasn't very hard to follow along.

I did find it incredibly depressing.


----------



## hertamaniac

Keels said:


> I've seen the first Avengers movie and then most of the "backstory" movies - except for Hulk - and I pretty much knew what was going on, except for that Vision guy.  But it's pretty surface-level plot, so it wasn't very hard to follow along.
> 
> I did find it incredibly depressing.



I did see Avengers 1 and 2, but started to drop off.  I think the previous poster's question is quite good; what would you recommend is the minimum to understand/enjoy IW?  

I still think Man of Steel is my favorite super hero movie.


----------



## Keels

hertamaniac said:


> I did see Avengers 1 and 2, but started to drop off. I think the previous poster's question is quite good; what would you recommend is the minimum to understand/enjoy IW?



I think if you just have a basic gist of who the characters are, you'll be fine. The only ones I've seen are Avengers 1, Iron Man 1, Thor 1, Captain America 1, Ant-Man, Black Panther and now Infinity War. I haven't watched any of the Guardians movies, Doctor Strange or the new Spiderman (though I'd seen the old Spidermans with Tobey Maguire). 

Like I said - it's a pretty surface-level plot, so it's not real hard to follow along if you have a general idea of who the characters are and who they interact with in their respective realms.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> Is it really that good?  Iron Man pulled me into this genre, but I really lost interest afterwards.  I guess I am asking, as a minor fan of super hero films, is it worth seeing in a theater vs. Red Box/other?



I haven't seen all that many of the MCU - especially in recent phases (haven't even seen Civil War) and I still quite enjoyed it.  I think you need to understand the general concepts and have an idea of who is who, etc. but other than thus, just have fun with it.

They did a really good job of pacing and giving all/most of the main characters their chance to shine and stuff like that.  

What helps this one (and was the same for Black Panther) is that the villain was given depth and motivation beyond power/take over/etc. - you can almost see his side of thing (which is a sign of the best villains)


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I haven't seen all that many of the MCU - especially in recent phases (haven't even seen Civil War) and I still quite enjoyed it.  I think you need to understand the general concepts and have an idea of who is who, etc. but other than thus, just have fun with it.
> 
> They did a really good job of pacing and giving all/most of the main characters their chance to shine and stuff like that.
> 
> What helps this one (and was the same for Black Panther) is that the villain was given depth and motivation beyond power/take over/etc. - you can almost see his side of thing (which is a sign of the best villains)



Thanks.  The villain character usually is demonized (metaphorically) and creates an antagonistic viewpoint.  I enjoy character depth that leaves the viewpoint of agree vs. disagree in the viewers mindset.  In my mind, it's not right or wrong, but the perspective adopted by that character that provides insight.  I know the sign of an impressionable movie is when I can walk away and ponder a character's decision that is not "generally" accepted.

I am hoping to not belabor through an arsenal of splinter movies to appreciate and enjoy IW.

My "recent" super hero viewings:


Iron Man 1,2,3 - because of my affinity for open-wheel racing, I give the nod to Iron Man 2 and the scene(s) at the Monaco Grand Prix
Avenger 1,2
Captain America 1,2
Ant Man
Deadpool (not sure if this is a qualifies)
Wonder Woman 

Guardians 1,2
Man of Steel (#1 in my book)
Batman vs. Superman (# last in my book)
Suicide Squad


----------



## skier_pete

I've seen all the movies - and you can probably follow along if you at least have an idea what the characters are. 

While it's a good movie, I am not sure I would even put it in the top half of Marvel movies...The last 3 were all better IMO. (Spiderman, Thor Ragnorak, Black Panther) I mean don't get me wrong it was an impressive feat to wrangle all those characters into a coherent story that's for sure, but certain ones, in particular Winter Soldier and Civil War I think do the character beats so much better - this movie has so much to show that it doesn't really have much time for characters, allowing the other movies to do that heavy lifting. I think other than Thor, Gamora, and maybe Tony there's so little character development, I can't imagine if you are not a fan of the movies that watched many of them, that this movie would just seem really silly. It would be sort of like watching the last Harry Potter movie without watching any of the earlier one and just be like "who are these people?"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I haven't seen all that many of the MCU - especially in recent phases (haven't even seen Civil War) and I still quite enjoyed it.  I think you need to understand the general concepts and have an idea of who is who, etc. but other than thus, just have fun with it.
> 
> They did a really good job of pacing and giving all/most of the main characters their chance to shine and stuff like that.
> 
> What helps this one (and was the same for Black Panther) is that the villain was given depth and motivation beyond power/take over/etc. - you can almost see his side of thing (which is a sign of the best villains)


Definitely recommend Civil War!


----------



## rteetz

The only Marvel Cinematic Universe film I haven’t seen is Spider-Man.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I've seen the first Avengers movie and then most of the "backstory" movies - except for Hulk - and I pretty much knew what was going on, except for that Vision guy.  But it's pretty surface-level plot, so it wasn't very hard to follow along.
> 
> I did find it incredibly depressing.


Hulk isn’t exactly worth going after at this point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Definitely recommend Civil War!



Oh, it's not like I have actively avoided it - just hard getting to movies with having 3 young kids ... most movies nowadays I catch while on flights for work (that is where I saw Ragnorak recently for example)


----------



## pangyal

How on earth have you managed to avoid that movie?!?




rteetz said:


> The only Marvel Cinematic Universe film I haven’t seen is Spider-Man.


----------



## rteetz

pangyal said:


> How on earth have you managed to avoid that movie?!?


Lol I never got to see it in theaters and haven’t had the opportunity to watch it since.


----------



## pangyal

rteetz said:


> Lol I never got to see it in theaters and haven’t had the opportunity to watch it since.


That needs to change, and soon . It’s hilarious and super good!


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland photo update thanks to @dina444444


----------



## danikoski

********** said:


> I've seen all the movies - and you can probably follow along if you at least have an idea what the characters are.
> 
> While it's a good movie, I am not sure I would even put it in the top half of Marvel movies...The last 3 were all better IMO. (Spiderman, Thor Ragnorak, Black Panther) I mean don't get me wrong it was an impressive feat to wrangle all those characters into a coherent story that's for sure, but certain ones, in particular Winter Soldier and Civil War I think do the character beats so much better - this movie has so much to show that it doesn't really have much time for characters, allowing the other movies to do that heavy lifting. I think other than Thor, Gamora, and maybe Tony there's so little character development, I can't imagine if you are not a fan of the movies that watched many of them, that this movie would just seem really silly. It would be sort of like watching the last Harry Potter movie without watching any of the earlier one and just be like "who are these people?"



I think they did an awesome job with the number of characters they had. Where seeing the other movies comes in handy is the interaction between the different groups of characters. I loved seeing that since I've been invested in these movies for about ten years. The only MCU movies I haven't seen are Hulk (is that even MCU?), Iron Man 2 & 3, and Black Panther (schedule just hasn't allowed it yet). If you are looking for the Cliffs Notes version I, personally, would recommend seeing Age of Ultron (although not the best MCU movie), GotG2, Thor Ragnarok (the best Thor movie and one of the better MCU movies), Civil War, and, I wish I would have seen Black Panther because it may have added to the film some. These are just my opinion. If you have more time, I'd maybe throw in Spiderman and Dr. Strange (see it with a couple adult beverages, it is pretty awesome).


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Disneyland photo update thanks to @dina444444



Thanks @dina444444 for the non-Marvel interlude...


----------



## MommaBerd

@rteetz or @dina444444 - What is the 2nd picture?


----------



## dina444444

MommaBerd said:


> @rteetz or @dina444444 - What is the 2nd picture?


World of Color fountains.


----------



## Killer Fish

Just go ahead and watch all of the MCU movies except for the Incredible Hulk.

Give yourself a nice day and a half marathon.


----------



## JaxDad

MommaBerd said:


> @rteetz or @dina444444 - What is the 2nd picture?


It looks like some sort of mix of Third World and Mad Max...


----------



## Moliphino

I saw Infinity War for the third time this weekend. I saw Civil War four times in the theater, so it's still got some catching up to do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



So apparently the outside of the Guardians of the Galaxy: Mission Breakout building was based off the inner workings of World of Color


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Alien Swirling Saucers Playset releasing when Toy Story Land opens


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Magicbands 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/two-new-bands-released-mr-incredible-and-pixar-emojis/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New menu items at Sci Fi Dine In

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/review-sc...s-brings-the-summer-heat-with-new-menu-items/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The times guide and animal guides have been combined at Animal Kingdom

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...guide-combined-into-one-for-easier-guest-use/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Reveals New Rainbow Mickey Collection in Celebration of Pride Month


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Shanghai Disney Resort’s Beauty and the Beast Mandarin Production Premieres June 14


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

Disneyland Update – Churro Scam, Galaxy’s Edge, and Cute Baby Animals


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

umichigan10 said:


> If this is happening it makes me wanna change my reservation there next month. The nonsense antics are half the fun.
> 
> Plus they had a system in place where you could opt out of the “show” antics if you wanted to.




Just cancelled ours for June...not taking any chances


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Reveals New Rainbow Mickey Collection in Celebration of Pride Month



Just placed an order on ShopDisney.  *sigh*  I regret not buying the rainbow ears when I was at Disneyland last month.  They are sold out online.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Full Menu For The Basket At Wine Bar George; Quick Service Picnics Coming To Disney Springs


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

rteetz said:


> Lol I never got to see it in theaters and haven’t had the opportunity to watch it since.



You definitely need to make time for that one...one of my favorites.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wnwardii said:


> Just placed an order on ShopDisney.  *sigh*  I regret not buying the rainbow ears when I was at Disneyland last month.  They are sold out online.



Some of these are pretty cool (though, must admit, not a fanny-pack guy) - the t-shirt design is really great I think.  Hopefully they keep at least some of them around beyond just Pride Month


----------



## dina444444

*News*

A Rootin’ Tootin’ New Menu at The Diamond Horseshoe


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> A Rootin’ Tootin’ New Menu at The Diamond Horseshoe


I hope that pulled pork sandwich is as good as it looks.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> A Rootin’ Tootin’ New Menu at The Diamond Horseshoe


We’ve never been into Diamond Horseshoe so I have no opinion, but our Liberty Tree waiter last month knew these changes were afoot and mentioned to us that he was not happy. Said they might even tweak the LTT menu, which we wouldn’t be happy about.


----------



## etherealcaitiff

Not a fan of more beer in the Magic Kingdom.  Don't get me wrong, I love beer, but I still miss the days of the Magic Kingdom being a more innocent place.


----------



## Mopedmom1

etherealcaitiff said:


> Not a fan of more beer in the Magic Kingdom.  Don't get me wrong, I love beer, but I still miss the days of the Magic Kingdom being a more innocent place.


Given the Dining Plan allows a free adult beverage now, I expect they will be adding this to more and more places in MK.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
Coronado Springs Tower and more

http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/photos-coronado-springs-tower-construction-reaches-top-floor-and-more/


----------



## rteetz

Mopedmom1 said:


> Given the Dining Plan allows a free adult beverage now, I expect they will be adding this to more and more places in MK.


I am pretty sure all MK table service dining has alcohol now. I don't see alcohol coming to carts at MK.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> I am pretty sure all MK table service dining has alcohol now. I don't see alcohol coming to carts at MK.



No, but I wouldn't be surprised if Disney rolls it out to the quick service locations under the requirement that the beverage remains in the restaurant. Especially Pinnochio's with that dinner buffet.


----------



## Mopedmom1

rteetz said:


> I am pretty sure all MK table service dining has alcohol now. I don't see alcohol coming to carts at MK.


But isn't the Diamond Horseshoe a counter service? Do all CS have alcohol already?


----------



## rteetz

Mopedmom1 said:


> But isn't the Diamond Horseshoe a counter service? Do all CS have alcohol already?


There are times during the year that Diamond Horseshoe is used as a table service I believe. Usually during the holidays. I am not sure all quick services would get alcohol. Something Cosmic Rays could be an issue since it has indoor and outdoor seating.


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> No, but I wouldn't be surprised if Disney rolls it out to the quick service locations under the requirement that the beverage remains in the restaurant. Especially Pinnochio's with that dinner buffet.


Because everyone listens to rules


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> Because everyone listens to rules



Eh, they'll just throw some CP's at the doorway to (attempt) and enforce the policy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am pretty sure all MK table service dining has alcohol now. I don't see alcohol coming to carts at MK.



I agree ... though I am sure 10 years ago people thought the idea of any alcohol at all in MK would never happen, so who knows.

The biggest issue I see with having beer carts and people having beers while watching parades and stuff is just how crowded Main St (an most of MK) can be and I can see people spilling beers on others, etc.  While there are sometimes issues with people drinking at EPCOT, there is also a ton more walkway space there so things would be magnified in MK


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> I am pretty sure all MK table service dining has alcohol now. I don't see alcohol coming to carts at MK.



MK gets so ding dang crowded, it's the place I'd most like pay too much for poor quality wine. Truly. I tend to pre-game before braving it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Irish_Mike said:


> Eh, they'll just throw some CP's at the doorway to (attempt) and enforce the policy.








 excuse me sir, if you are leaving your are going to have to dispose of that bud light you just paid $14 for


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> MK gets so ding dang crowded, it's the place I'd most like pay too much for poor quality wine. Truly. I tend to pre-game before braving it.



yup - if people truly wanted to be drunk in MK (and not saying this is you) they would down a few stiff ones at Trader Sam's or whatever before taking the monorail over

a glass of wine or one beer at dinner is not going to do much to 99% of the population


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup - if people truly wanted to be drunk in MK (and not saying this is you) they would down a few stiff ones at Trader Sam's or whatever before taking the monorail over
> 
> a glass of wine or one beer at dinner is not going to do much to 99% of the population


Or bring a plastic flask discretely hidden away...


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup - if people truly wanted to be drunk in MK (and not saying this is you) they would down a few stiff ones at Trader Sam's or whatever before taking the monorail over
> 
> a glass of wine or one beer at dinner is not going to do much to 99% of the population



Yep - there are a thousand ways to beat the system, so I think it's silly for the MK to not just sell alcohol wherever. I mean, you could put it a Starbucks cup and walk right in for example. I'm not suggesting trying to violate the rules just suggesting it happens all the time so it seems silly to not have it available.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Coach Introduces 'Disney - A Dark Fairytale Collection'


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Dolphin Bitten by Shark Passes Hearing Test at SeaWorld Orlando


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Disney's Winter Summerland Closing Early Today Due to Inclement Weather


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Yep - there are a thousand ways to beat the system, so I think it's silly for the MK to not just sell alcohol wherever. I mean, you could put it a Starbucks cup and walk right in for example. I'm not suggesting trying to violate the rules just suggesting it happens all the time so it seems silly to not have it available.



In Hong Kong Disneyland they have signs saying you need to be sober for (at least some of) the rides - and they don't sell alcohol in the park, but they know people come to the park after being out drinking and then come in already a bit in the tank


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Coach Introduces 'Disney - A Dark Fairytale Collection'



I usually am into the Villain stuff - but a lot of that just seems a bit ugly to me and like they slapped a few patches on things - and then a $350 price tag


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP NOW: Five Art Prints That Feature Disney Parks Attractions (Jungle Cruise, Matterhorn, Big Thunder Mountain)


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> In Hong Kong Disneyland they have signs saying you need to be sober for (at least some of) the rides - and they don't sell alcohol in the park, but they know people come to the park after being out drinking and then come in already a bit in the tank
> 
> View attachment 322503



Every couple of trips I try to ride MS:Orange, and throw up every. single. time. I wonder how many people have seen me and thought I was one of those "puking drunk" Epcot guests. That ride should have a warning about being sober, not having anything on your stomach, and to not be a moron if you get motion sickness and don't ride it.

Also, @rteetz - why do you think they'll never expand the offerings at MK? Seems like recent history, they've done exactly that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

new vintage toy themed Incredibles commercials:


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Coach Introduces 'Disney - A Dark Fairytale Collection'



those prices almost make my wife's Doony's somewhat OK to me now.....She doesn't need justification....just saying..


----------



## umichigan10

amberpi said:


> MK gets so ding dang crowded, it's the place I'd most like pay too much for poor quality wine. Truly. I tend to pre-game before braving it.


As someone staying at BLT this year, I’m very tempted to do that myself before hitting the MK at night. Talk about a zip-a-dee-doo-dah day


----------



## Candlelady

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup - if people truly wanted to be drunk in MK (and not saying this is you) they would down a few stiff ones at Trader Sam's or whatever before taking the monorail over
> 
> a glass of wine or one beer at dinner is not going to do much to 99% of the population



DH just uses my refillable mug for his drinks in the park. Walk in with it, walk out with it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Candlelady said:


> DH just uses my refillable mug for his drinks in the park. Walk in with it, walk out with it.



And he can say it is yours if he gets caught..    Atta boy, Us husbands are smart!


----------



## Reddog1134

amberpi said:


> Yep - there are a thousand ways to beat the system, so I think it's silly for the MK to not just sell alcohol wherever. I mean, you could put it a Starbucks cup and walk right in for example. I'm not suggesting trying to violate the rules just suggesting it happens all the time so it seems silly to not have it available.



Just because it's easy to break a rule, doesn't mean there shouldn't be one.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Minnie Van Drivers Can Now Join Unions


----------



## HuskieJohn

JaxDad said:


> Or bring a plastic flask discretely hidden away...



Seems like market potential for some hidden Mickey flasks...


----------



## tarak

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Reveals New Rainbow Mickey Collection in Celebration of Pride Month





wnwardii said:


> Just placed an order on ShopDisney.  *sigh*  I regret not buying the rainbow ears when I was at Disneyland last month.  They are sold out online.



I just sent the link to one of my teens. I suspect money will be spent in the next few weeks.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> Also, @rteetz - why do you think they'll never expand the offerings at MK? Seems like recent history, they've done exactly that.


I don't think they will add offerings at carts and quick services because of how MK operates. Like others have said you have parades and other things going on. This park isn't Epcot. Table services and quick service locations they can control is one thing. Having it at carts and such is another. MK was never intended to be a full service alcohol serving park.


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> I don't think they will add offerings at carts and quick services because of how MK operates. Like others have said you have parades and other things going on. This park isn't Epcot. Table services and quick service locations they can control is one thing. Having it at carts and such is another. MK was never intended to be a full service alcohol serving park.


I hope you're right. But they are very focused on raising those park profit margins. And they're eventually going to run out of rocks to turn over looking for more.


----------



## rteetz

mom2rtk said:


> I hope you're right. But they are very focused on raising those park profit margins. And they're eventually going to run out of rocks to turn over looking for more.


They have plenty of other upsell and add on events they could do for that.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> I don't think they will add offerings at carts and quick services because of how MK operates. Like others have said you have parades and other things going on. This park isn't Epcot. Table services and quick service locations they can control is one thing. Having it at carts and such is another. MK was never intended to be a full service alcohol serving park.



It was never intended to serve alcohol at all, so I think they'll get there, but that's just my opinion. I wondered if you had heard anything concrete from DIS lately. They want to make money, alcohol makes money, so I figure they will continue to slide on the issue and/or start adding signature drinks (I mean Skipper's Canteen seems to scream for it).


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> It was never intended to service alcohol at all, so I think they'll get there, but that's just my opinion. I wondered if you had heard anything concrete from DIS lately. They want to make money, alcohol makes money, so I figure they will continue to slide on the issue and/or start adding signature drinks (I mean Skipper's Canteen seems to scream for it).


Yes they want to make money and they have added alcohol in plenty of appropriate places. I am not against alcohol but it doesn't need to be everywhere.


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> They have plenty of other upsell and add on events they could do for that.


I just have a hunch that your definition of "plenty" and their definition of "plenty" might vary a bit.


----------



## rteetz

mom2rtk said:


> I just have a hunch that your definition of "plenty" and their definition of "plenty" might vary a bit.


While I don't agree with many of them I think they have endless ideas for upsell events. I honestly am surprised we haven't seen any big new ones as of late.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> While I don't agree with many of them I think they have endless ideas for upsell events. I honestly am surprised we haven't seen any big new ones as of late.



They are waiting on the 276 Star Wars upsells they have planned for 2019.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Pixar Pier Premiere Special Event at Disney California Adventure Park on June 22: Six Reasons to Attend


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Pixar Pier Premiere Special Event at Disney California Adventure Park on June 22: Six Reasons to Attend



Surprised they didn’t do this for TSL! I wonder if this is the way all previews will be done now.... I won’t do it for Pixar Pier but I might for SWL, just to beat the crowds that is, if they do the same thing for SWL


----------



## Firebird060

When they start having Frozen Mickey Margaritas in MK then we will know Disney has just said nope MK can be another Epcot. Then we will get the drink around the kingdom issues that we get when people Drink around the world at Epcot. Disney knows that this can be a issue. There are enough publicized drunken encounter reports at Epcot that Disney might not want to see at MK.


----------



## BigRed98

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Pixar Pier Premiere Special Event at Disney California Adventure Park on June 22: Six Reasons to Attend



Even though we had an idea that a Jack Jack cookie stand would be coming to Pixar Pier, this article 100% confirms it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

umichigan10 said:


> As someone staying at BLT this year, I’m very tempted to do that myself before hitting the MK at night. Talk about a zip-a-dee-doo-dah day


As a BLT owner who _may_ have done this once or twice, I'd say go for it.  

I mean... they sell alcohol in the Contemporary store, after all... and they give me a fridge in my DVC unit... that's an invitation, right?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mom2rtk said:


> And they're eventually going to run out of rocks to turn over looking for more.


Never...


----------



## umichigan10

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> As a BLT owner who _may_ have done this once or twice, I'd say go for it.
> 
> I mean... they sell alcohol in the Contemporary store, after all... and they give me a fridge in my DVC unit... that's an invitation, right?


That’s a green light if I’ve ever seen one


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> I don't think they will add offerings at carts and quick services because of how MK operates. Like others have said you have parades and other things going on. This park isn't Epcot. Table services and quick service locations they can control is one thing. Having it at carts and such is another. MK was never intended to be a full service alcohol serving park.



I don't know about carts but I do think maybe quick service. I agree that the unintended consequences are harder to manage in MK than Epcot with space, etc., but my understanding of the dining plan changes is that it includes an alcoholic beverage at quick service meals so that would be a whole park where people would perceive themselves "losing value". I'm not really a dining plan person so I don't know, I just think it might add pressure (or justification, depending upon how you look at it...).


----------



## amberpi

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> As a BLT owner who _may_ have done this once or twice, I'd say go for it.
> 
> I mean... they sell alcohol in the Contemporary store, after all... and they give me a fridge in my DVC unit... that's an invitation, right?



That's the only logical conclusion I can draw. Think of the money they're losing on what they could have sold you in the parks.


----------



## Reddog1134

mom2rtk said:


> I just have a hunch that your definition of "plenty" and their definition of "plenty" might vary a bit.



I don't think they know what "plenty" means.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> I don't think they know what "plenty" means.



no, I think it is the word "enough" that they have trouble understanding


----------



## FoxC63

wnwardii said:


> Just placed an order on ShopDisney.  *sigh*  I regret not buying the rainbow ears when I was at Disneyland last month.  They are sold out online.



Are you referring to this ear hat?


----------



## wnwardii

FoxC63 said:


> Are you referring to this ear hat?



Yes, that was the ear hat I saw at Disneyland last month and is not available on Shop Disney.  And the Shop Parks app says "In Store".


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> While I don't agree with many of them I think they have endless ideas for upsell events. I honestly am surprised we haven't seen any big new ones as of late.



Additional charge rare character parties! 

Disney needs to put me in charge of up sell events, I'll make them some money and provide fun events.

That Pixar Pier VIP thing is insane. Insane, but it will still sell out.


----------



## DBDiz

mom2rtk said:


> I hope you're right. But they are very focused on raising those park profit margins. And they're eventually going to run out of rocks to turn over looking for more.





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Never...



Given how good Imagineering is at making artificial rocks, I'd say not likely.


----------



## mom2rtk

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Pixar Pier Premiere Special Event at Disney California Adventure Park on June 22: Six Reasons to Attend


Was someone asking about upsells?


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Coach Introduces 'Disney - A Dark Fairytale Collection'


I was all about that jacket until I saw the price tag....maybe I'll ask my daughter if she REALLY wants to dance next year, if not I can buy it 

I know Coach can be pricey, but I've always thought of it as the bargain brand designer bag.  I wouldn't pay that for a jacket that looks like $50.


----------



## Aron1012

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Pixar Pier Premiere Special Event at Disney California Adventure Park on June 22: Six Reasons to Attend



I was kind of hoping for something like this for TSL, until I saw the $299/person price.  Ouch


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Agents of Shield has been renewed for a 6th season


----------



## tarak

FoxC63 said:


> Are you referring to this ear hat?
> View attachment 322522



I wonder what are the chances they'll have any of these when we get there on June 10.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Minnie Van Drivers Can Now Join Unions


I wonder what they'll do with all of those polka dot vehicles after the union demands bus driver wages for the MV drivers, Disney raises the prices to pay those wages so as to not affect profits, and people quit using MV and go back to the "free" onsite transportation.


----------



## Mr. Mysto

*Rumor*
Agent A's wobbly mystery adventure game coming to Magic Kingdom! Solve puzzles to win cocktails in Greek lettered souvenir cups at stations all over the park! To add to the challenge, some say unreasonably, you'll need to be polite to the CM refereeing the station or be denied.

*Kidding!*   ....thankfully


----------



## FoxC63

wnwardii said:


> Yes, that was the ear hat I saw at Disneyland last month and is not available on Shop Disney.  And the Shop Parks app says "In Store".



It's sold out on the app as well.  I plan on being at Disneyland on August 13th.  If they have it available would you like me to pick this up for you?  I am not an AP holder so I doubt I'll get any discounts.  Also I will NOT charge you any crazy fees, just the cost of the hat, taxes & shipping.  If interested please feel free to PM me.   I also host the Magic Shot, MNSSHP Itinerary & 2018 Costume Threads which can be seen below.  Just a thought!


----------



## FoxC63

tarak said:


> I wonder what are the chances they'll have any of these when we get there on June 10.



Would you be willing to pick one up for @wnwardii if it is available?  I'm sure he would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## tarak

FoxC63 said:


> Would you be willing to pick one up for @wnwardii if it is available?  I'm sure he would greatly appreciate it.



Oh my gosh, yes!


----------



## wnwardii

FoxC63 said:


> It's sold out on the app as well.  I plan on being at Disneyland on August 13th.  If they have it available would you like me to pick this up for you?  I am not an AP holder so I doubt I'll get any discounts.  Also I will NOT charge you any crazy fees, just the cost of the hat, taxes & shipping.  If interested please feel free to PM me.   I also host the Magic Shot, MNSSHP Itinerary & 2018 Costume Threads which can be seen below.  Just a thought!





tarak said:


> Oh my gosh, yes!



Thank you both for the offer!  Let me think about it and I will private message you if I decide to pursue getting one.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Rix Sports Bar and Grill Now Open at Coronado Springs


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update* 

  Hollywood Studios Update: Getting Closer to the Opening of Toy Story Land (PART 1)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Blizzard Beach Water Park to Remain Closed Tomorrow Due to Inclement Weather


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   I-Drive 360 and the Coca Cola Orlando Eye Get Rebranded and Enhanced


----------



## adam.adbe

tarak said:


> I wonder what are the chances they'll have any of these when we get there on June 10.



I just got back from DL, and I don't recall seeing those anywhere, for what little that's worth.


----------



## osully

Any news yet as to WDW Galaxy’s Edge opening day? Or do we only expect that to be confirmed next Year?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osully said:


> Any news yet as to WDW Galaxy’s Edge opening day? Or do we only expect that to be confirmed next Year?



Nothing yet beyond “2019” with expectations being Disneyland sometime late spring/early summer and WDW late in the year (Oct/Nov)

Maybe they announce it at a destination D?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I imagine the announcement of the opening dates for both galaxies edge will depend on construction. If everything is going very well and ahead of schedule they might announce dates sooner.  No way they want to mess up those particular opening dates.

I'm sure they'll also want to build in lots of time for early paid entry experiences.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I imagine the announcement of the opening dates for both galaxies edge will depend on construction. If everything is going very well and ahead of schedule they might announce dates sooner.  No way they want to mess up those particular opening dates.
> 
> *I'm sure they'll also want to build in lots of time for early paid entry experiences*.




seriously - if they are charging $299 for that pre-event for Pixar Pier, what could they charge for something similar for Galaxy's edge?  $1,200?


----------



## Reddog1134

Don't know if this was mentioned on here but a Disney Facebook page I visit says the new monorails may have augmented reality windows.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> seriously - if they are charging $299 for that pre-event for Pixar Pier, what could they charge for something similar for Galaxy's edge?  $1,200?



I'm with you there. I think they could charge over a thousand and it would sell out.



Reddog1134 said:


> Don't know if this was mentioned on here but a Disney Facebook page I visit says the new monorails may have augmented reality windows.



Hmm. I kind of like the view, but I could totally go for like.. Peter pan flying beside you or seeing Tinkerbell fly to the castle as you approach it. Or wall-e and Eve in the contemporary. Lilo and stitch waving at you from the poly.


----------



## BigRed98

Reddog1134 said:


> Don't know if this was mentioned on here but a Disney Facebook page I visit says the new monorails may have augmented reality windows.


 I believe that’s a rumor that was started by Jim Hill on his podcast with Len Testa.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> Don't know if this was mentioned on here but a Disney Facebook page I visit says the new monorails may have augmented reality windows.



hmmm, if that is true I think I am ok with it if it is truly augment reality that adds to the views you get.  

Part of the experience is seeing the Castle come into view as your ride the monorail, and that circle you do around Future World in EPCOT, etc. .... so I wouldn't want something with full on screens, but if it is just fun things they add to the view I think it could be neat


----------



## TomServo27

Reddog1134 said:


> Don't know if this was mentioned on here but a Disney Facebook page I visit says the new monorails may have augmented reality windows.


Jim Hill and Len Testa talked about this on the latest Disney Dish podcast. One of the things they talked about was turning spaceship earth into the Death Star. If I remember right Jim Hill said they have tested that already so take that for what it’s worth.


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> Don't know if this was mentioned on here but a Disney Facebook page I visit says the new monorails may have augmented reality windows.


That’s a Jim Hill rumor. I would say very unlikely.


----------



## wnwardii

TomServo27 said:


> One of the things they talked about was turning spaceship earth into the Death Star. If I remember right Jim Hill said they have tested that already so take that for what it’s worth.



There was a special event at Epcot before Rogue One came out where they did do the Death Star projection on Spaceship Earth.  In my opinion, it didn't look all that great.  Maybe in person it looked better.


----------



## NatureBoyChris

rteetz said:


> That’s a Jim Hill rumor. I would say very unlikely.



If you listened to the podcast, you'd know it was @lentesta who mentioned it. Again with the Jim Hill snarky comments


----------



## rteetz

NatureBoyChris said:


> If you listened to the podcast, you'd know it was @lentesta who mentioned it. Again with the Jim Hill snarky comments


Again nothing against Jim. Some people have better track records than others. I also have pretty good intel on the new monorail project.


----------



## dlavender

NatureBoyChris said:


> If you listened to the podcast, you'd know it was @lentesta who mentioned it. Again with the Jim Hill snarky comments



You mean Jim "everytime WDW puts out a movie I instantly say there's a park ride/land/experience coming based on it" Hill?


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Agents of Shield has been renewed for a 6th season


Yes!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Parks Sweet Treats: May 2018


----------



## rteetz

Those going to Toy Story Land opening and in early July, Disney has added more Fastpass selections so if you were not successful go check now!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Those going to Toy Story Land opening and in early July, Disney has added more Fastpass selections so if you were not successful go check now!



the pessimist in me thinks this means standby wait times will now be even longer for those that can't get FPs


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

Swan and Dolphin Ninth Annual Food & Wine Classic Will Expand With Hawaiian Themed Area and New Eats


----------



## NatureBoyChris

koala1966 said:


> Yes!!



This is awesome news. I'm wondering how they are going to tie in to the aftermath of Infinity War.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Summary of Announcements Made at Today's ESPN Upfront Presentation

Some cool stuff for sports fans.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Looks pretty cool - no Paint the Night as far as innovative lighting effects, music, or performances, but some really cool set pieces (the wand duel, the Bumblebee, the T-Rex, etc.)


What I don't understand is how can you repeatedly play the "YMCA" yet none of the dancers ever do the "YMCA" dance?  What is the point of not using the choreography that comes with the song?!?!?!?!


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Those going to Toy Story Land opening and in early July, Disney has added more Fastpass selections so if you were not successful go check now!


Looks like these didn't hit the 7/13-7/15 dates yet. Hopefully they will add more then so I can get morning times.


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> Those going to Toy Story Land opening and in early July, Disney has added more Fastpass selections so if you were not successful go check now!


FastPass site completely non-functional for me.


----------



## skier_pete

BigRed98 said:


> I believe that’s a rumor that was started by Jim Hill on his podcast with Len Testa.



So clearly false then...



NatureBoyChris said:


> If you listened to the podcast, you'd know it was @lentesta who mentioned it. Again with the Jim Hill snarky comments



Sorry, but I've rarely seen someone with a lower percentage of correct prognostications than Jim Hill.  If he hits 20% of the time I'd be surprised. Len's no better.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Summary of Announcements Made at Today's ESPN Upfront Presentation
> 
> Some cool stuff for sports fans.



Jordan will once again be must see TV in my household.  Was a heck of a time for us Chicago fans.


----------



## Dis_Fan

NatureBoyChris said:


> This is awesome news. I'm wondering how they are going to tie in to the aftermath of Infinity War.



Reports are the AOS is coming back SUMMER of 2019. Which would make it after Avengers 4.


----------



## skier_pete

Dis_Fan said:


> Reports are the AOS is coming back SUMMER of 2019. Which would make it after Avengers 4.



Without getting into spoilers - I wonder if this is to avoid the consequences of Infinity War. (AOS has always sort of skirted around the MCU.)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Frozen: The Broadway Musical has announced their North American Tour beginning Fall 2019!

If you would like to sign-up to get alerts for when Frozen comes to a city near you, visit: 
https://frozenthemusical.com/tour

This is insanely early for a Broadway Musical to announce their North American Tour shortly after opening.


----------



## Keels

Reddog1134 said:


> Don't know if this was mentioned on here but a Disney Facebook page I visit says the new monorails may have augmented reality windows.



Boo ... it would be cool if it was like the Hogwarts Express.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Frozen: The Broadway Musical has announced their North American Tour beginning Fall 2019!
> 
> If you would like to sign-up to get alerts for when Frozen comes to a city near you, visit:
> https://frozenthemusical.com/tour
> 
> This is insanely early for a Broadway Musical to announce their North American Tour shortly after opening.


I'm listening to the soundtrack right this minute and about to sign up for alerts. I need to see this show!


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Swan and Dolphin Ninth Annual Food & Wine Classic Will Expand With Hawaiian Themed Area and New Eats



This was awesome news - we have a week long custody absence and can make this. Looks super fun and I'm so glad you outlined it! I just booked at the Swan. *happy dance*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Without getting into spoilers - I wonder if this is to avoid the consequences of Infinity War. (AOS has always sort of skirted around the MCU.)



skirted around but obviously the big things (like the battle of New York) applied so one would think at least the end of Infinity War/what happens in Avengers 4 would at least apply to AOS


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dolewhipdreams said:


> I'm listening to the soundtrack right this minute and about to sign up for alerts. I need to see this show!


I’ve listened to the soundtrack a couple times as well. Part of me likes the original songs for the show more than the songs from the movie. The ballads are especially wonderful in this show...I’ll probably see it, but I wouldn’t be surprised if tickets are as expensive as Hamilton.


----------



## wnwardii

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> but I wouldn’t be surprised if tickets are as expensive as Hamilton.



While I am probably a bigger Frozen fan versus Hamilton, I just can't see the same price for the tour.  I don't see as much hype about Frozen as with Hamilton.  I do agree that Frozen will be popular and will most likely play for several weeks in each touring city.  I am not going to comment how much my Hamilton tickets are for the tour in November.  But I just can't see Frozen being that expensive.  My Hamilton tickets are more than twice the cost of any other show that is part of my season ticket package for 2018-2019.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I’ve listened to the soundtrack a couple times as well. Part of me likes the original songs for the show more than the songs from the movie. The ballads are especially wonderful in this show...I’ll probably see it, but I wouldn’t be surprised if tickets are as expensive as Hamilton.



That's my challenge - I'd love to see it on Braodway and could have gotten tickets, but then saw what the total was for my family of 5 to see it and just couldn't justify $1,200+ for not so great seats


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Panel and Other Details Revealed for Galactic Nights on May 27


----------



## dina444444

*News*

BREAKING: Disney’s Yacht Club Resort Being Evacuated After Possible Lightning Strike


----------



## TomServo27

wnwardii said:


> While I am probably a bigger Frozen fan versus Hamilton, I just can't see the same price for the tour.  I don't see as much hype about Frozen as with Hamilton.  I do agree that Frozen will be popular and will most likely play for several weeks in each touring city.  I am not going to comment how much my Hamilton tickets are for the tour in November.  But I just can't see Frozen being that expensive.  My Hamilton tickets are more than twice the cost of any other show that is part of my season ticket package for 2018-2019.


It’s worth every penny and there no way frozen is gonna be nearly as expensive as Hamilton tickets were and even still are in some places.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

wnwardii said:


> While I am probably a bigger Frozen fan versus Hamilton, I just can't see the same price for the tour.  I don't see as much hype about Frozen as with Hamilton.  I do agree that Frozen will be popular and will most likely play for several weeks in each touring city.  I am not going to comment how much my Hamilton tickets are for the tour in November.  But I just can't see Frozen being that expensive.  My Hamilton tickets are more than twice the cost of any other show that is part of my season ticket package for 2018-2019.


I know I won’t see Hamilton. It just doesn’t interest me. I think Frozen will definitely be the most expensive Disney Theateical Touring production out there currently. I just think it’s going to be the hot ticket whichever city it goes to. The Lion King just started in my area and each performance is pretty much down to single seats. I think that’s just what happens when you have the name “Disney” attached to anything.



TheMaxRebo said:


> That's my challenge - I'd love to see it on Braodway and could have gotten tickets, but then saw what the total was for my family of 5 to see it and just couldn't justify $1,200+ for not so great seats


Historically, national tours have always been less expensive than Broadway. I just don’t know how much tickets for the tour will cost yet, but I don’t know if trying to go to a tour production will be much cheaper for this show.


----------



## Reddog1134

********** said:


> Without getting into spoilers - I wonder if this is to avoid the consequences of Infinity War. (AOS has always sort of skirted around the MCU.)



That was my thought too.  They can "suffer" the effects of Infinity War onscreen without having any real world impact.


----------



## Firebird060

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Disney’s Yacht Club Resort Being Evacuated After Possible Lightning Strike


Well thats kinda inconvenient  did they have to evacuate the beach club as well? Since they are Connected?


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Panel and Other Details Revealed for Galactic Nights on May 27


Hopefully we actually get some news this time.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Toy Story Land MagicBand available early to APs on May 18th, others on June 30th


----------



## rteetz

*News*

It’s an Incredible Time to Enter to Win a Disney Vacation Club Vacation at Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jason Kirk will be the new Magic Kingdom Vice President after Dan Cockerell's retirement.


----------



## Disneymom1126

TheMaxRebo said:


> skirted around but obviously the big things (like the battle of New York) applied so one would think at least the end of Infinity War/what happens in Avengers 4 would at least apply to AOS



I'm thinking he was talking about needing to incorporate what happened at the end of Infinity War and include the AOS characters in the consequences of the end of Infinity War if they release a new AOS season before Avengers 4. I think they are in a similar timeline as Infinity War right now because they made a reference to it in last week's episode. I can't remember exactly what the reference was, but it was definitely something that made me think they were talking about what was happening in NY during Infinity War. They will need all of that to be resolved before the next season or 



Spoiler



some of the AOS would have had to turn to dust


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Jason Kirk will be the new Magic Kingdom Vice President after Dan Cockerell's retirement.


I was hoping for his brother James.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Jason Kirk will be the new Magic Kingdom Vice President after Dan Cockerell's retirement.



What a cheesy give away-- 4 nights in a 2 bedroom with passes for up to 8 people-- but if the winner doesn't live more than 250 miles away they won't include air fare....


rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> It’s an Incredible Time to Enter to Win a Disney Vacation Club Vacation at Walt Disney World Resort


What a cheesy give away--- 4 nights at Copper Creek in a 2 bedroom for up to 8 people plus passes---- but if the winner lives less than 250 miles away you don't get air fare..... cuz that's the only part that costs them money..... what if I want to invite people from up north?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TomServo27 said:


> I was hoping for his brother James.



Middle name Tiberius?


----------



## rteetz

beer dave said:


> What a cheesy give away-- 4 nights in a 2 bedroom with passes for up to 8 people-- but if the winner doesn't live more than 250 miles away they won't include air fare....
> 
> What a cheesy give away--- 4 nights at Copper Creek in a 2 bedroom for up to 8 people plus passes---- but if the winner lives less than 250 miles away you don't get air fare..... cuz that's the only part that costs them money..... what if I want to invite people from up north?


I think thats how they do most of their giveaways.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> I think thats how they do most of their giveaways.


That’s how almost all giveaways, not just Disney, that involve airfare/ground transportation are handled.


----------



## Keels

beer dave said:


> What a cheesy give away-- 4 nights in a 2 bedroom with passes for up to 8 people-- but if the winner doesn't live more than 250 miles away they won't include air fare....
> 
> What a cheesy give away--- 4 nights at Copper Creek in a 2 bedroom for up to 8 people plus passes---- but if the winner lives less than 250 miles away you don't get air fare..... cuz that's the only part that costs them money..... what if I want to invite people from up north?



Then use their address.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

beer dave said:


> What a cheesy give away-- 4 nights in a 2 bedroom with passes for up to 8 people-- but if the winner doesn't live more than 250 miles away they won't include air fare....
> 
> What a cheesy give away--- 4 nights at Copper Creek in a 2 bedroom for up to 8 people plus passes---- but if the winner lives less than 250 miles away you don't get air fare..... cuz that's the only part that costs them money..... what if I want to invite people from up north?



On the contrary, I thought it was rather nice! They don’t normally do a giveaway for that amount of people, and in a 2 bedroom villa no less!


----------



## bookbabe626

beer dave said:


> What a cheesy give away--- 4 nights at Copper Creek in a 2 bedroom for up to 8 people plus passes---- but if the winner lives less than 250 miles away you don't get air fare..... cuz that's the only part that costs them money..... what if I want to invite people from up north?



At least you can enter...we Canadians are out of luck this time and can't enter.  So, you enter and give me the prize if you win, okay?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## skier_pete

beer dave said:


> What a cheesy give away-- 4 nights in a 2 bedroom with passes for up to 8 people-*- but if the winner doesn't live more than 250 miles away they won't include air fare*....?



You are reading it wrong. If you live within 250 miles of Orlando, it doesn't include airfare. If you live outside 250 miles. It does. So Miami you would have to drive, but Atlanta they would provide airfare.

Edit: I did the entry - you have to watch 5 videos for 5 entries, but each one is pretty short. Unfortunately they all advertise the same thing.


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Middle name Tiberius?



I think they should only give the position to him if he can defeat the Kobayashi Maru?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I’ve listened to the soundtrack a couple times as well. Part of me likes the original songs for the show more than the songs from the movie. The ballads are especially wonderful in this show...I’ll probably see it, but I *wouldn’t be surprised if tickets are as expensive as Hamilton*.


*Just my two cents, but I really doubt it*.  Hamilton is a phenomenon -- I can't imagine there being as wide an audience wiling to pay those tickets prices for Frozen.  The touring cast of Hamilton will be in D.C. this summer, and most of the remaining tickets are $625 a piece.  If you're lucky its looks like you can find the occasional seats at $350.  I can get tickets now for Frozen front row on Broadway for far less.


----------



## FredQc

I was at DHS today and I rode Toy Story Mania three times with minimal wait (less than 10 minutes!): all three tracks were in operation and the FastPass+ line was open.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Just my two cents, but I really doubt it*.  Hamilton is a phenomenon -- I can't imagine there being as wide an audience wiling to pay those tickets prices for Frozen.  The touring cast of Hamilton will be in D.C. this summer, and most of the remaining tickets are $625 a piece.  If you're lucky its looks like you can find the occasional seats at $350.  I can get tickets now for Frozen front row on Broadway for far less.


I agree that Hamilton is a phenomenon. However, in the Disney community, we all know how much of a phenomenon Frozen was and still continues to be with young children around the world. Disney knows that parents and Disney fans will spend the money just to see a Disney production. My tickets to see Lion King this weekend were still insanely expensive and the show has been running for 20 years. I'm not saying Frozen will run for 20 years, but Disney seems to be pushing this musical more than they did for Newsies and Aladdin. Aladdin's tour wasn't announced for at least a year after the show opened to my knowledge. Same goes for Newsies. Frozen has been open for less than two months, and Disney already releases their announcement about the tour. Frozen might not be as popular as Hamilton, but it is a lot more popular right now among Disney fans. I just haven't seen this much excitement surrounding a Disney Broadway Musical in a long time (Lion King), so I just figured I would compare it to Hamilton.

Right now, front row for Frozen on Broadway is more than $350. I agree it's not as high as $625, but not sure what price point you were thinking of with "I can get tickets now for Frozen front row on Broadway for far less."


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> View attachment 322854



I linked this on my June thread, weird that it's just Hollywood & Vine. Was this in the passholder's area of the site?


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> I linked this on my June thread, weird that it's just Hollywood & Vine. Was this in the passholder's area of the site?


Yes it was.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Yes it was.



Well definitely gonna be checking that a little more often, thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Well definitely gonna be checking that a little more often, thanks!


They’ve been updating it a lot lately with new things.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> You are reading it wrong. If you live within 250 miles of Orlando, it doesn't include airfare. If you live outside 250 miles. It does. So Miami you would have to drive, but Atlanta they would provide airfare.
> 
> Edit: I did the entry - you have to watch 5 videos for 5 entries, but each one is pretty short. Unfortunately they all advertise the same thing.



Actually you are reading my post wrong.

Even though I accidentally wrote it twice, it was right both times.....


----------



## beer dave

Keels said:


> Then use their address.


You have to use email to enter, and they pretty much have my address (and everyone else's who has a disney account's address ).... and I don't really know who would be coming... and I think I just wanted to complain....

But really, 4 nights at a dvc room costs nothing-- maybe MF of 1000?  but in breakage nothing...And they give out some free passes.   I bet they restrict time of year also.


----------



## beer dave

bookbabe626 said:


> At least you can enter...we Canadians are out of luck this time and can't enter.  So, you enter and give me the prize if you win, okay?


Ok-- but DW and I get the master bedroom.....


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> Edit: I did the entry - you have to watch 5 videos for 5 entries, but each one is pretty short. Unfortunately they all advertise the same thing.



I read above that Canada couldn't enter... or just not win?

It seems that after the 5 you can just keep watching to enter again, but not really sure... there must be some good subliminal advertising in that video for them to want everyone pounding it in......


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Frozen might not be as popular as Hamilton, but it is a lot more popular right now among Disney fans. I just haven't seen this much excitement surrounding a Disney Broadway Musical in a long time (Lion King), so I just figured I would compare it to Hamilton.
> 
> Right now, front row for Frozen on Broadway is more than $350. I agree it's not as high as $625, but not sure what price point you were thinking of with "I can get tickets now for Frozen front row on Broadway for far less."


I just grabbed a random date on Ticketmaster:



The equivalent seats for Hamilton in NYC, same night (for a show that opened 3yrs ago):




Touring cast in DC on the closest date to the above -- one available seat, $625.  I'm not even looking at resellers here.


Hamilton in DC, resellers via Ticketmaster:
 

If price is a proxy for demand, these aren't close. The day ticket sales opened in DC, some people stayed in an online queue for 8+ hours to get tickets.

Frozen's audience is going to skew a lot younger.  Many people aren't willing to buy tickets at these prices at all, let alone for their young kids.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Frozen's audience is going to skew a lot younger. Many people aren't willing to buy tickets at these prices at all, let alone for their young kids.



That's it for me - as crazy as Hamilton tickets are, you are likely looking to buy 2 of them - vs the 5 I would need for my family for Frozen


----------



## skier_pete

beer dave said:


> Actually you are reading my post wrong.
> 
> Even though I accidentally wrote it twice, it was right both times.....



OK - you are right, I read it wrong.  But then why is it cheesy to them to fly 8 people to Disney World if they live 250 miles away. That's a 4-hour drive....you expect Disney to pay $2000 or more to ferry people a short drive? Especially in today's age, if you live 250 miles away it's significantly faster to drive.



beer dave said:


> You have to use email to enter, and they pretty much have my address (and everyone else's who has a disney account's address ).... and I don't really know who would be coming... and I think I just wanted to complain....
> 
> But really, 4 nights at a dvc room costs nothing-- maybe MF of 1000?  but in breakage nothing...And they give out some free passes.   I bet they restrict time of year also.



Yeah - you really are complaining Dave! It's a 2-bedroom unit for 4 nights, and while it is slightly restricted (no HIGH season), that still could be as much as 206 points for 4 nights - Figure average DVC owner pays $6.50 / point in MF - $1339 value to a DVC owner, more to a non-owner. Plus 8 3-day hopper passes. Plus flights if more than 250 miles away. Plus - if you read the details - a check for $7,100 to offset the tax implications. The value listed is $18,000. Now sure, it doesn't cost Disney that much, but really you think that's a lousy prize? As others pointed out, usually these things they max out for 4 people - so to do 8 people is pretty awesome.



beer dave said:


> I read above that Canada couldn't enter... or just not win?
> 
> It seems that after the 5 you can just keep watching to enter again, but not really sure... there must be some good subliminal advertising in that video for them to want everyone pounding it in......



Candians can't enter.  And from what I can tell, you can't enter more than 5 times at the same e-mail/street address. And especially if you are already a DVC member, they ask for your member ID. I didn't try to see if I can enter a second time with my second DVC account. Maybe I will.


----------



## Brittanymcg

FredQc said:


> I was at DHS today and I rode Toy Story Mania three times with minimal wait (less than 10 minutes!): all three tracks were in operation and the FastPass+ line was open.


Thats awesome!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I can agree with families not forking over the money for Frozen.

I went to see it when it was in previews in Denver and even then the audience skewed very much more adult.

There were kids, but more people without than with.


----------



## mcd2745

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Frozen's audience is going to skew a lot younger.  Many people aren't willing to buy tickets at these prices at all, let alone for their young kids.



Actually, when we saw it last week, I heard a few people make the comment "I thought there would be a lot more kids".


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Lando: A Star Wars Story next?

https://twitter.com/theswlegacy/status/996753164010389504?s=21

Apparently Kathleen Kennedy said it’s a real possibility that a Lando film is coming.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Lando: A Star Wars Story next?
> 
> https://twitter.com/theswlegacy/status/996753164010389504?s=21
> 
> Apparently Kathleen Kennedy said it’s a real possibility that a Lando film is coming.



I could so see this happening. A lot of the Solo reviews I read said they loved Donald Glover as Lando.


----------



## HuskieJohn

On CNBC 21st Century Fox says "Lachlan Murdoch will be chairman & CEO of "New Fox" after company sells majority of its assets to The Walt Disney Company"


So Disney has outbid Comcast? 

I found this odd being on CNBC that there is no mention of Comcast still in the bidding.


----------



## dina444444

HuskieJohn said:


> On CNBC 21st Century Fox says "Lachlan Murdoch will be chairman & CEO of "New Fox" after company sells majority of its assets to The Walt Disney Company"
> 
> 
> So Disney has outbid Comcast?
> 
> I found this odd being on CNBC that there is no mention of Comcast still in the bidding.


Disney didn’t out bid Comcast. Fox and Disney already announced the merger. Comcast is trying to come in the middle of it but it seems that the merger is moving forward despite that. Fox would have to pay Disney a fee of somewhere between $1-2B to break the merger deal.


----------



## rteetz

HuskieJohn said:


> On CNBC 21st Century Fox says "Lachlan Murdoch will be chairman & CEO of "New Fox" after company sells majority of its assets to The Walt Disney Company"
> 
> 
> So Disney has outbid Comcast?
> 
> I found this odd being on CNBC that there is no mention of Comcast still in the bidding.


I don’t believe Comcast has formally placed a bid yet. Comcast has been watching the ATT and Time Warner deal.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Alex and Ani Launches Brand New Collection for Men


----------



## rteetz

*News*

CNBC's All-New 'Deal or No Deal' to Be Filmed at Universal Orlando, Casting Call Set for CityWalk


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I haven't really followed really really closely the topic at hand but I will say power doesn't just come from being in a manager position. Influence and esteem one holds is power as well. So really demoting someone doesn't necessarily take away the power they have.



and it doesn't just come from men.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*News
*
James Gunn leaks name of next Guardians of the Galaxy film.



Spoiler



Guardians of the Galaxy: vol. 3.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Lando: A Star Wars Story next?
> 
> https://twitter.com/theswlegacy/status/996753164010389504?s=21
> 
> Apparently Kathleen Kennedy said it’s a real possibility that a Lando film is coming.



Aww yeah! glad to hear this news with my Lando Magic band coming in the mail today too. Can't wait to get home and set it up lol despite being 2 weeks out from my next trip to WDW.

Can't wait to see this movie.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mcd2745 said:


> Actually, when we saw it last week, I heard a few people make the comment "I thought there would be a lot more kids".


Right... but there weren't more kids... and the younger set make up a big portion of Frozen's fans, I would think...


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Lando: A Star Wars Story next?
> 
> https://twitter.com/theswlegacy/status/996753164010389504?s=21
> 
> Apparently Kathleen Kennedy said it’s a real possibility that a Lando film is coming.



I'd much rather a Lando film that tells the story of how he came to be at Cloud city, than say an Obi-Wan film. Plus riding on the momentum from Solo, I think this could go into pre-production quite quickly


----------



## Redcon1

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Frozen: The Broadway Musical has announced their North American Tour beginning Fall 2019!
> 
> If you would like to sign-up to get alerts for when Frozen comes to a city near you, visit:
> https://frozenthemusical.com/tour
> 
> This is insanely early for a Broadway Musical to announce their North American Tour shortly after opening.



Meh...have absolutely no interest in this...

Now a Tangled Broadway musical might.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Lando: A Star Wars Story next?
> 
> https://twitter.com/theswlegacy/status/996753164010389504?s=21
> 
> Apparently Kathleen Kennedy said it’s a real possibility that a Lando film is coming.



That's Donald Glover for ya.  Mr. Show-Stealer.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Redcon1 said:


> Meh...have absolutely no interest in this...
> 
> Now a Tangled Broadway musical might.



Or princess and the frog. Seriously underrated, I love it. Imagine the sets and music. Ooh, and they could do some serious artistry with the frogs.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm only going for a lando movie if Danny Pudi is cast as his Droid.


----------



## mikepizzo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm only going for a lando movie if Danny Pudi is cast as his Droid.



I never knew I wanted this so much...

EDIT:  This would actually make me want to watch a Star Wars movie...probably.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mikepizzo said:


> I never knew I wanted this so much...
> 
> EDIT:  This would actually make me want to watch a Star Wars movie...probably.



I know, right?! I can't believe I didn't think of this sooner.


----------



## disneymath

Not really a rumour (or news), but the following conversation occurred today between two boys in one of the Grade 12 math classes I teach ...
Student 1: "Why are there so many Star Wars films all of a sudden?"
Student 2: "Well, it's because Disney bought Lucasfilm for like $3 billion and now they need to make a new movie each year to make it worth their while."
Student 1: "Hmmm ..."
Student 2: "Yeah, sucks 'cause the best part of Star Wars used to be that they only put out one movie every three years and you had to wait for it."
Other Students Near Them: General noises of agreement.
Small sample size for sure, but at least in my neck of the Canadian woods, Star Wars fatigue may in fact be setting in.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Star Wars Celebration 2019 just announced for Chicago on the Star Wars show.

April 11-15

Tickets on sale June 5.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Star Wars Celebration 2019 just announced for Chicago on the Star Wars show.
> 
> April 11-15


SAY WHAT?! Guess I need to go!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> SAY WHAT?! Guess I need to go!



Yep, just came out on the latest Star Wars show which dropped 10 minutes ago.

Not too excited about Chicago. My boyfriend's family just moved away from there. Of course.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yep, just came out on the latest Star Wars show which dropped 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Not too excited about Chicago. My boyfriend's family just moved away from there. Of course.


Well I only live about 2 hours away so works for me!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Well I only live about 2 hours away so works for me!



Was that an offer to host? DISboards Rumor forum meet up in @rteetz backyard.

Hahhaha.

Ooh, speaking of that...time to go book a hotel.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Was that an offer to host? DISboards Rumor forum meet up in @rteetz backyard.
> 
> Hahhaha.
> 
> Ooh, speaking of that...time to go book a hotel.


I'll probably book a hotel as well if I go which is more likely than not now.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Star Wars Celebration 2019 just announced for Chicago on the Star Wars show.
> 
> April 11-15
> 
> Tickets on sale June 5.


What is this? Like a Star Wars-con?


----------



## rteetz

dolewhipdreams said:


> What is this? Like a Star Wars-con?


Yep its huge. It was in Orlando in 2017, and Anaheim in 2015.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

I thought for sure they would go with Anaheim to connect somehow to Disneyland's Galaxy's Edge since it should be nearing completion by then.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Six New Magic Shots Now Available at Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Starting Today, Fuel Up Your Tank with this New Menu at Flo’s V8 Café at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yep, just came out on the latest Star Wars show which dropped 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Not too excited about Chicago. My boyfriend's family just moved away from there. Of course.


I saw this first where I see most things first these days: Twitter. 

Not jazzed about Chicago, though. Wonder why they decided there?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> I thought for sure they would go with Anaheim to connect somehow to Disneyland's Galaxy's Edge since it should be nearing completion by then.



I'm kind of stymied by Chicago as well. I used to go in the old Indy days, which were great because hotels in Indianapolis were not that pricey. 

Vacations in 2019 are going to be pricey for me. Best start saving.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm kind of stymied by Chicago as well. I used to go in the old Indy days, which were great because hotels in Indianapolis were not that pricey.
> 
> Vacations in 2019 are going to be pricey for me. Best start saving.


I wasn't expecting this to be in Chicago or Orlando so I was planning on doing Star Wars half next year but now with this in Chicago and so close to home its a no brainer for me really.


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> OK - you are right, I read it wrong.  But then why is it cheesy to them to fly 8 people to Disney World if they live 250 miles away. That's a 4-hour drive....you expect Disney to pay $2000 or more to ferry people a short drive? Especially in today's age, if you live 250 miles away it's significantly faster to drive.



Wow bro... Did you write this promo and are insulted that I don't like it... or did I just make you mad by correcting your post?

The reason I complained about dropping the air fare is because like I said, some people who live within the 250 mile range might want to invite people outside the range..... why discriminate?



********** said:


> Yeah - you really are complaining Dave! It's a 2-bedroom unit for 4 nights, and while it is slightly restricted (no HIGH season), that still could be as much as 206 points for 4 nights - Figure average DVC owner pays $6.50 / point in MF - $1339 value to a DVC owner, more to a non-owner. Plus 8 3-day hopper passes. Plus flights if more than 250 miles away. Plus - if you read the details - a check for $7,100 to offset the tax implications. The value listed is $18,000. Now sure, it doesn't cost Disney that much, but really you think that's a lousy prize? As others pointed out, usually these things they max out for 4 people - so to do 8 people is pretty awesome.



The 7100 doesn't count because it is what you are going to have to pay in taxes because of them valuing the prize at 18k.....

For which (the 18k) you get a 1350 (max) dollar room, 8- 3 day passes (2000), and 8 flights (avg ?4000?)  -- so I see that at a max of 7350.

Show me the other 11k..... 

Unless you don't get the flights--- then it's a 3350 prize being valued at 18k....

The only real cost to Disney is the air fare.  The rest costs them nothing.  That"s why they removed the air fare if the winner is in the 250 mile range.



********** said:


> Candians can't enter.  And from what I can tell, you can't enter more than 5 times at the same e-mail/street address. And especially if you are already a DVC member, they ask for your member ID. I didn't try to see if I can enter a second time with my second DVC account. Maybe I will.



I thought you lived in Canada.  Sorry .  I wouldn't have mentioned it otherwise.


----------



## adam.adbe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm kind of stymied by Chicago as well. I used to go in the old Indy days, which were great because hotels in Indianapolis were not that pricey.
> 
> Vacations in 2019 are going to be pricey for me. Best start saving.



You can always find decent deals in Chicago, but usually a ways north of where you'd want to be for McCormick Place.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Orlando International will be expanding even more

https://orlandoairports.net/press/2...rlando-international-airports-south-terminal/


----------



## Brocktoon

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm kind of stymied by Chicago as well. I used to go in the old Indy days, which were great because hotels in Indianapolis were not that pricey.
> 
> Vacations in 2019 are going to be pricey for me. Best start saving.



I wouldn't be surprised if it has to do with promoters and the infrastructure to hold such an event.  Chicago has been hosting a lot of good pop-culture events in recent years and their main event, C2E2 Comic Expo was huge this year.  I'm guessing a lot of these events share promoters and contacts with the local tourism boards, hotels, etc ...  Probably put the city in a great position to host the Star Wars event


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> SAY WHAT?! Guess I need to go!


I may have to check this out. I’m about 3 and half hours from Chicago myself.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dwayne The Rock Johnson wants to make Walt proud 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-legacy-with-the-upcoming-jungle-cruise-film/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some of the new Toy Story Mania queue revealed 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-ne...ia-queue-unveiled-all-3-tracks-running-again/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Incredibles takes over Merchant of Venus in Tomorrowland 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-in...d-expo-invades-tomorrowland-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I saw this first where I see most things first these days: Twitter.
> 
> Not jazzed about Chicago, though. Wonder why they decided there?



Well it is the third largest metro area in the United States to start. Plus they've done a ton of work trying to attract different conferences and stuff to this area. Chicago is a huge, world-class city why would it be weird to have anything here?


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Well it is the third largest metro area in the United States to start. Plus they've done a ton of work trying to attract different conferences and stuff to this area. Chicago is a huge, world-class city why would it be weird to have anything here?


The last two were in areas of Disney theme parks. It was thought it would be in Anaheim or Orlando again due to Galaxy’s Edge.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Parking lot fire could’ve been put out sooner if fire hydrants weren’t removed

http://www.wftv.com/www.wftv.com/ne...t-sooner-if-hydrants-werent-removed/750069892


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Parking lot fire could’ve been put out sooner if fire hydrants weren’t removed
> 
> http://www.wftv.com/www.wftv.com/ne...t-sooner-if-hydrants-werent-removed/750069892


And this is what happens when the Bean Counters run the show.
"Health and safety be damned, we're going to make more money"!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> The last two were in areas of Disney theme parks. It was thought it would be in Anaheim or Orlando again due to Galaxy’s Edge.



I can see that for sure, but perhaps there's another very logical reason as well. Apparently McCormick is the largest convention center, with Orange County (Orlando) being second so that could be part of it as well.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> I can see that for sure, but perhaps there's another very logical reason as well. Apparently McCormick is the largest convention center, with Orange County (Orlando) being second so that could be part of it as well.


McCormick is definitely big. My sister has had basketball tournaments there.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> McCormick is definitely big. My sister has had basketball tournaments there.



Yeah maybe that'll contain the mass of humanity that will come out for it. I may even go check it out!


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah maybe that'll contain the mass of humanity that will come out for it. I may even go check it out!


Disboard meet up!


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Disboard meet up!



Haha you know it, there's enough of us around I think!


----------



## adam.adbe

Roxyfire said:


> Haha you know it, there's enough of us around I think!



For sure.  My wife's already decided we're doing it, and my daughter is already planning her costume.


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> McCormick is definitely big. My sister has had basketball tournaments there.



Most convention goers actually don't realize how big.  Very few conventions use all of McCormick place, and that was true even before the western extension.  I believe the restaurant association maybe the only conference that uses all five buildings.  A couple of large medical conferences come in a close second.

Edit: http://mccormickplace.com/events.php
I was wrong.  Even the restaurant association does not use all of it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Star Wars Celebration in Chicago?!?! I might have just found my excuse to take the train to Chicago (I have been looking at doing that since it’s not to far from where I live). However, it’s the same year as the D23 Expo. I think I’m going to have to choose one of those.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Video
*
NEW Frozen: The Broadway Musical trailer giving us a look into several different scenes of the musical and interviews.


----------



## Dis_Fan

Being a half hour away in the Suburbs I am so going to be trying for those tickets big time.

What are ticket prices usually like for this? It is a 5 day con so it must be more then a C2E2 type convention.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Roxyfire said:


> Well it is the third largest metro area in the United States to start. Plus they've done a ton of work trying to attract different conferences and stuff to this area. Chicago is a huge, world-class city why would it be weird to have anything here?



I didn’t say it was “weird”.  I wondered why they picked Chicago. Nothing Disney anywhere nearby, and they’ve never held it here, right?  That’s what I was thinking.

I’ve been to Chicago and just don’t have a desire to go back. Business conferences I understand. I would have done Celebration with my kids in Anaheim or Orlando. But Chicago? Just no interest.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Nothing Disney anywhere nearby


I would visit Chicago to go to this convention, as well as, visit the outside of the house that Walt Disney was born in. So, there is something in Chicago Disney related.

http://www.thewaltdisneybirthplace.org/


----------



## Tigger's ally

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I didn’t say it was “weird”.  I wondered why they picked Chicago. Nothing Disney anywhere nearby, and they’ve never held it here, right?  That’s what I was thinking.
> 
> I’ve been to Chicago and just don’t have a desire to go back. Business conferences I understand. I would have done Celebration with my kids in Anaheim or Orlando. But Chicago? Just no interest.



the area right around McCormick place has wonderful museums (Check out the Tsavo Lions at the Field Museum), a great aquarium, and one of the biggest shopping/dining districts that one could ever find.   Having a five day convention where one can do other things as well is a nice change of pace.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I didn’t say it was “weird”.  I wondered why they picked Chicago. Nothing Disney anywhere nearby, and they’ve never held it here, right?  That’s what I was thinking.
> 
> I’ve been to Chicago and just don’t have a desire to go back. Business conferences I understand. I would have done Celebration with my kids in Anaheim or Orlando. But Chicago? Just no interest.



hey, Chicago is where they launched the remote Disney Quests!!!! (I mean, sure it was a giant failure, but still!!!)


----------



## hertamaniac

Having a potential choice to catch a Cubs or White Sox home game has to be a bonus.  Maybe SW night(s)?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would visit Chicago to go to this convention, as well as, visit the outside of the house that Walt Disney was born in. So, there is something in Chicago Disney related.
> 
> http://www.thewaltdisneybirthplace.org/





Tigger's ally said:


> the area right around McCormick place has wonderful museums (Check out the Tsavo Lions at the Field Museum), a great aquarium, and one of the biggest shopping/dining districts that one could ever find.   Having a five day convention where one can do other things as well is a nice change of pace.



It’s all subjective, obviously! We live in DC and get our fill of excellent museums and shopping here and when we regularly visit NYC. That’s not an attraction for me to travel to Chicago with my kids.

We were looking forward to a combined Celebration/Disneyland vacation. Celebration/House-Walt-was-born-in-museums-and-shopping doesn’t do it for us. Subjective.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> the area right around McCormick place has wonderful museums (Check out the Tsavo Lions at the Field Museum), a great aquarium, and one of the biggest shopping/dining districts that one could ever find.   Having a five day convention where one can do other things as well is a nice change of pace.


Yeah that is nice. I’m just excited because I don’t have to fly anywhere to attend.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More details on the space restaurant 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/breaking-new-details-revealed-for-epcots-space-restaurant-whats-inside/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Apologies if I missed this - but Disney is launching their own online Cooking Channel called "Disney Eats"






https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgdpS0NYRwFewg-nBXWO98g

https://www.tasteofhome.com/article/disney-eats/

http://eats.disney.com/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details on the space restaurant
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/breaking-new-details-revealed-for-epcots-space-restaurant-whats-inside/




only 12 seats at the bar?!?!?!?

Concept sounds cool though


----------



## mikepizzo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Apologies if I missed this - but Disney is launching their own online Cooking Channel called "Disney Eats"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgdpS0NYRwFewg-nBXWO98g
> 
> https://www.tasteofhome.com/article/disney-eats/
> 
> http://eats.disney.com/



Will they be making specific dishes from the parks.  I had this idea about 6 months ago, and was going to follow through with it (even designed my own logo) but decided not to due to the fact that recipes fall into a legal grey area, and I didn't want to deal with any of that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - Fall 2019 Disney Cruise Line Itineraries out:

https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/featured/2019-castaway-club-member-advance-booking/

Booking opens next week:
*When to Book*

May 21, 2018: Platinum Members
May 22, 2018: Platinum and Gold Members
May 23, 2018: Platinum, Gold and Silver Members
May 24, 2018: all Guests


----------



## adam.adbe

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would visit Chicago to go to this convention, as well as, visit the outside of the house that Walt Disney was born in. So, there is something in Chicago Disney related.
> 
> http://www.thewaltdisneybirthplace.org/



We also almost got the Lucas Museum.  So, you know, Lucas once said nice things about the city.  :-/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikepizzo said:


> Will they be making specific dishes from the parks.  I had this idea about 6 months ago, and was going to follow through with it (even designed my own logo) but decided not to due to the fact that recipes fall into a legal grey area, and I didn't want to deal with any of that.



The things mentioned it will show include:

Tiny Kitchen: chefs create mini replicas of foods from Disney movies
Kitchen Little: kiddos team up with celebrity chefs to whip up Disney-themed recipes
Must Be Science: the worlds of food and science come together with Disney food experiments in the kitchen


Looking at the videos so far, it seems more like dishes inspired by Disney characters more than replicating things in the parks


----------



## adam.adbe

Tigger's ally said:


> the area right around McCormick place has wonderful museums (Check out the Tsavo Lions at the Field Museum), a great aquarium, and one of the biggest shopping/dining districts that one could ever find.   Having a five day convention where one can do other things as well is a nice change of pace.



I'm gonna throw a hand-grenade here, but Pot Bellies is superior to Earl of Sandwich, and their Italian comes with Giardiniera.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> hey, Chicago is where they launched the remote Disney Quests!!!! (I mean, sure it was a giant failure, but still!!!)



It's hard to believe that I consider the term "giant failure" in this context to be a massive understatement...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
2017 TEA Attendance report

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...al-attractions-attendance-report-for-2017.htm


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 2017 TEA Attendance report
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...al-attractions-attendance-report-for-2017.htm



These are essentially analyst guesses right? How do they measure park-hopping?


----------



## rteetz

adam.adbe said:


> These are essentially analyst guesses right? How do they measure park-hopping?


Yes these are estimates as really no theme park groups actually release attendance numbers for the public. If I remember correctly (I could be wrong) park hopping is counted towards the first gate you enter.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 2017 TEA Attendance report
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...al-attractions-attendance-report-for-2017.htm


If Disneyland is #2 on this list, I’m surprised Disney California Adventure didn’t make the top 10. Maybe once all of the construction is over.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If Disneyland is #2 on this list, I’m surprised Disney California Adventure didn’t make the top 10. Maybe once all of the construction is over.



DCA was #13 on the list - with a 3.0% increase to 9,574,000 ... a number of parks passed it this year vs last including Shanghai Disneyland, Chimelong Ocean, and Disneyland Paris


----------



## adam.adbe

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If Disneyland is #2 on this list, I’m surprised Disney California Adventure didn’t make the top 10. Maybe once all of the construction is over.



Well from what @rteetz said above, that could be park-hopping.  DCA on many days opens an hour or so later than DL, so it's possible some percentage of guests utilize the proximity to rope drop twice.  My family did this a few weeks back.  With Max Pass you can hit DL, book an FP for Cars even though the park isn't open yet, then rope drop Guardians.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 2017 TEA Attendance report
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...al-attractions-attendance-report-for-2017.htm



I posted this in the dedicated thread, but to me the big takeaway is that in total the 4 main WDW parks increased by 4% to 55,872,000 - so looks like Pandora did help increase total visitors, not just shift the same number away from the other parks 

Also of note is that AK had more visitors than EPCOT in 2017 ... so I gotta thing Disney is pretty happy with the results form Pandora


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> hey, Chicago is where they launched the remote Disney Quests!!!! (I mean, sure it was a giant failure, but still!!!)



Not to mention the failed ESPN zone.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I posted this in the dedicated thread, but to me the big takeaway is that in total the 4 main WDW parks increased by 4% to 55,872,000 - so looks like Pandora did help increase total visitors, not just shift the same number away from the other parks
> 
> Also of note is that AK had more visitors than EPCOT in 2017 ... so I gotta thing Disney is pretty happy with the results form Pandora


Yep agreed.

As Phil noted I do have a thread to further discuss all theme park attendance numbers as it is interesting to look at. Shanghai was very successful well.


----------



## Tigger's ally

adam.adbe said:


> I'm gonna throw a hand-grenade here, but Pot Bellies is superior to Earl of Sandwich, and their Italian comes with Giardiniera.



So far that hand grenade was a dud.  

 And, I agree 100% with PB's> Earl.   Thank goodness that Earl exists though cause we usually find ourselves wanting a "different" quick serve option around day 4 of each trip and Earl is fits that parameter really well.

Edit- and I have to admit, we liked the Polite Pig when we tried it last fall!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Disney's Electrical Water Pageant Showtimes Adjusted for May 20 - August 18


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> only 12 seats at the bar?!?!?!?



Maybe we get the option of weigtlessly floating above the bar??????????   Who needs seats?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Two Disney Vacation Club Member Cruise Voyages to Sail in 2019


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland update

https://micechat.com/194055-disneyland-resort-update-coming-soon/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

CONFIRMED: New Permit Reveals Main Street Theater Project is Completely Cancelled


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> CONFIRMED: New Permit Reveals Main Street Theater Project is Completely Cancelled



Definitely a bummer - but if it is true the $ from this is going to the new monorails or something else cool I guess it is for the best

Obviously, like anything with Disney, it could come back on the table at a later date, permit change just means it is done for now as they removed the area the theater would have been from the permit (had combined Tron work with theater work in 1 permit, not just includes the Tron area)


----------



## adam.adbe

Tigger's ally said:


> So far that hand grenade was a dud.



I'm a weak-sauce troll.


----------



## Tigger's ally

adam.adbe said:


> I'm a weak-sauce troll.



Hand grenade is still active.  Sure somebody will disagree with you shortly.  They are out there....somewhere....


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> CONFIRMED: New Permit Reveals Main Street Theater Project is Completely Cancelled


Well, farewell to my favorite announcement from the D23 Expo! I guess my new favorite announcement is the building of an extra 3rd DCL ship.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Disneyland update


Did those ladies actually have to shave their heads to get that part? Wow!


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> CONFIRMED: New Permit Reveals Main Street Theater Project is Completely Cancelled


The new permits also show that Tomorrowland Speedway is going to have to close right as most of the track is in the permit area? Gives them time to update the attraction hopefully


----------



## umichigan10

Tigger's ally said:


> Hand grenade is still active.  Sure somebody will disagree with you shortly.  They are out there....somewhere....


Probably two weeks from now with no context, someone will come railing against that


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> The new permits also show that Tomorrowland Speedway is going to have to close right as most of the track is in the permit area? Gives them time to update the attraction hopefully


Yes part of the track is in the permit area.


----------



## Roxyfire

umichigan10 said:


> Probably two weeks from now with no context, someone will come railing against that



They can just be wrong and enjoy their wrongness.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Frightful Fun for Everyone: Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort Returns September 7


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Frightful Fun for Everyone: Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort Returns September 7


Emphasis on DCA still. I am sure many will be happy Monsters After Dark is back.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Yes these are estimates as really no theme park groups actually release attendance numbers for the public. *If I remember correctly (I could be wrong) park hopping is counted towards the first gate you enter.*



Yup - you are right - the first park is the one that's counted as the attendance.



beer dave said:


> Wow bro... Did you write this promo and are insulted that I don't like it... or did I just make you mad by correcting your post?
> 
> The reason I complained about dropping the air fare is because like I said, some people who live within the 250 mile range might want to invite people outside the range..... why discriminate?



Not bothered at all. I just don't get what the big deal is. It's a prize that you win. I don't pay for it why would I complain that it doesn't give me more than it does. Disney has the rights to restrict it so you don't say "I'm bringing in cousin Mabel from Amsterdam and cousin Gable from Johannsburg."  If you notice - they also only pay airfare from a single location - the winners location. So even if I live in Atlanta and I have family in New York I want to join, they won't pay that either.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Star Wars Celebration 2019 just announced for Chicago on the Star Wars show.



Whew - nothing could interest me less than this. Love Star Wars but the fan base has become uber-obnoxious. Can't wait to spend 3 days listening to 10,000 fans debate whether The Last Jedi ruined Star Wars forever or not.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Whew - nothing could interest me less than this. Love Star Wars but the fan base has become uber-obnoxious. Can't wait to spend 3 days listening to 10,000 fans debate whether The Last Jedi ruined Star Wars forever or not.


Only 3? Its five days  April 11-15.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wine Bar George at Disney Springs – The Wait is Over!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Wine Bar George at Disney Springs – The Wait is Over!



The only food mentioned in that story is the "to go" stuff from The Basket, but the restaurant will have food to, right?  Or is it just wine in the actual restaurant?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> The only food mentioned in that story is the "to go" stuff from The Basket, but the restaurant will have food to, right?  Or is it just wine in the actual restaurant?


I would think it has some food if you can make reservations.


----------



## wnwardii

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Frightful Fun for Everyone: Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort Returns September 7



This makes me very happy and excited!  Can't wait until I go this year.  Just booked air travel and made hotel reservation.  No, I am not that eager!!!


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> Only 3? Its five days  April 11-15.



And one of those 5 days is to discussion the Last Jedi. Lol

I didn’t like the TLJ but I feel that in a few years when they are churning these films out so regularly that it really won’t matter


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> View attachment 323173 View attachment 323174 View attachment 323175 View attachment 323176



Definitely making a point to stop here our next trip ... I think a few small plates and maybe the Big Board and some desserts and you could do a great meal out with friends there for not crazy $


----------



## Farro

Roxyfire said:


> Well it is the third largest metro area in the United States to start. Plus they've done a ton of work trying to attract different conferences and stuff to this area. Chicago is a huge, world-class city why would it be weird to have anything here?




You got that right lady!  

Chicago is a destination city. And this isn't a "Disney" thing, it's a "Star Wars" thing (and no, they are not one in the same) - most people wouldn't associate it with Orlando either. It's in a perfect location for all the middle states to get to. 

McCormick place is huge. HUGE. Catch the Metra Electric at Millennium Station downtown (if staying there) and take it to the McCormick place stop - easiest and most direct way to get there. Cheap too.

We are thinking of going, we live very close. A nice way to start our one year countdown to our WDW  trip in May 2020!

Also...Cosmos is getting another season!!! Also spring 2019, another great way to countdown. (I don't know why, but the first season reminded me of Epcot in the 80's and I LOVED it.)


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I'll probably book a hotel as well if I go which is more likely than not now.


ok but still....DisBoard meet up?!?!


----------



## MissGina5

Roxyfire said:


> Well it is the third largest metro area in the United States to start. Plus they've done a ton of work trying to attract different conferences and stuff to this area. Chicago is a huge, world-class city why would it be weird to have anything here?


you get it lol


----------



## skier_pete

I'm still holding out for D23.   D23 >>>>>> Star Wars Celebration (plus SWGE will be open there - unlike in Chicago, where SWGE will definitely NOT be open.)

P.S. I am happy to co-ordinate DISmeets for D23.


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> I'm still holding out for D23.   D23 >>>>>> Star Wars Celebration (plus SWGE will be open there - unlike in Chicago, where SWGE will definitely NOT be open.)


well for my selfish butt this means I could dare to dream to do both


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

adam.adbe said:


> I'm gonna throw a hand-grenade here, but Pot Bellies is superior to Earl of Sandwich, and their Italian comes with Giardiniera.



I'll bite. I thought Pot Bellies was kind of on par with Subway and I do like Earl of Sandwich. I've only ever been to one Pot Bellies, so maybe it's just the location. They are probably franchised and run by different people.

I'll be the first to admit my tastes aren't very refined.


----------



## mikeamizzle

Star wars Celebration last year looked like a logistical nightmare. I hope for those attending next year that it provides a better experience to attendees.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I'm still holding out for D23.   D23 >>>>>> Star Wars Celebration (plus SWGE will be open there - unlike in Chicago, where SWGE will definitely NOT be open.)
> 
> P.S. I am happy to co-ordinate DISmeets for D23.


I’d love to go to D23 but that would cost me way more than Celebration would. I’m on a college budget after all.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Orlando and ESPN Wide World of Sports will host 2022 Special Olympics 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/walt-disn...d-to-host-special-olympics-2022-summer-games/


----------



## adam.adbe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'll bite. I thought Pot Bellies was kind of on par with Subway



Sometimes we just have to agree to disagree.  This is not one of those times.


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> Star wars Celebration last year looked like a logistical nightmare. I hope for those attending next year that it provides a better experience to attendees.


D23 isn't much better from what I hear.


----------



## writerguyfl

UncleMike101 said:


> And this is what happens when the Bean Counters run the show.
> "Health and safety be damned, we're going to make more money"!!!!!!!!



From the linked article:

The company [Disney] also said building code doesn't require it to have fire hydrants in parking lots and that it provided the affected visitors with alternative transportation.

Reedy Creek District Administrator John Classe said the fire marshal doesn't plan to cite Disney because the fire hydrants were "permitted for removal as part of demolition associated with the former Disney Speedway facilities."​
The original fire hydrants were only there because they were needed for the Walt Disney World Speedway facility.  Certainly, there was a major problem if the fire fighters didn't know those hydrants were removed when the Speedway went away.  That problem needs fixing.

Apparently, building codes say that huge surface parking lots don't require fire hydrants.  As such, I'm not sure that criticism for not having them is warranted.


----------



## disney1474

rteetz said:


> The ride system and layout is pretty much the same so they would just need to change the scenes. I am a big fan of Dinosaur so this would be a loss for me.


I love the Dinosaur ride but i also love Indiana Jones.  i look forward to this if it's true.  I know some people say it won't fit in AK but hey it's Disney, they'll make it work!


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely making a point to stop here our next trip ... I think a few small plates and maybe the Big Board and some desserts and you could do a great meal out with friends there for not crazy $



The food looks great, but overall I'm a little disappointed in the wine selections - especially since they've been touting him as a Master Sommelier. There's not very many offerings unique to just this location that you can't find anywhere else on property or during the special festivals. Too many chardonnays and emphasis on Old World-style reds that again are the wines already on offer around property. Like the one Nebbiolo bottle - it's a great wine, but I just had the exact same bottle three weeks ago at Maria & Enzo's.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> The food looks great, but overall I'm a little disappointed in the wine selections - especially since they've been touting him as a Master Sommelier. There's not very many offerings unique to just this location that you can't find anywhere else on property or during the special festivals. Too many chardonnays and emphasis on Old World-style reds that again are the wines already on offer around property. Like the one Nebbiolo bottle - it's a great wine, but I just had the exact same bottle three weeks ago at Maria & Enzo's.



I need to let ok closer at the wines.

As long as it isn’t just super big California reds and super oaky chardonnays I am sure we can find something 

Still happily surprised they have a sour beer


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> Still happily surprised they have a sour beer



The Edison has like four sour beers, including Cantillon.


----------



## Farro

Keels said:


> The food looks great, but overall I'm a little disappointed in the wine selections - especially since they've been touting him as a Master Sommelier. There's not very many offerings unique to just this location that you can't find anywhere else on property or during the special festivals. Too many chardonnays and emphasis on Old World-style reds that again are the wines already on offer around property. Like the one Nebbiolo bottle - it's a great wine, but I just had the exact same bottle three weeks ago at Maria & Enzo's.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I need to let ok closer at the wines.
> 
> As long as it isn’t just super big California reds and super oaky chardonnays I am sure we can find something
> 
> Still happily surprised they have a sour beer



I admit to preferring white wines. 

I strongly dislike Chardonnay.

I do like Sauvignon Blanc (god bless you New Zealand) and Pinot Grigio.

I'm having a hard time reading the menu, but I think I see Cloudy Bay on there for Sauvignon Blanc- love it!

Only 3 Pinot Grigio? Boo.


----------



## UncleMike101

writerguyfl said:


> From the linked article:
> 
> The company [Disney] also said building code doesn't require it to have fire hydrants in parking lots and that it provided the affected visitors with alternative transportation.
> 
> Reedy Creek District Administrator John Classe said the fire marshal doesn't plan to cite Disney because the fire hydrants were "permitted for removal as part of demolition associated with the former Disney Speedway facilities."​
> The original fire hydrants were only there because they were needed for the Walt Disney World Speedway facility.  Certainly, there was a major problem if the fire fighters didn't know those hydrants were removed when the Speedway went away.  That problem needs fixing.
> 
> Apparently, building codes say that huge surface parking lots don't require fire hydrants.  As such, I'm not sure that criticism for not having them is warranted.


I believe that the Fire Department made the statement that their tanker was old and not in top condition.
Having worked in City Government for several decades I'm sure that everyone on the Reedy Creek Improvement District Board Should be aware that in a location that serves millions of people yearly, the need for a functional Fire Department, which includes working apparatus's and sufficient hydrant availability, is absolutely paramount and needs to be addressed whenever changes are made to those hydrants and/or apparatus's.
Neglecting Public Safety cannot be excused because a building code doesn't "require" Safety equipment.
Public Safety trumps every other service that a Government entity provides........


----------



## Tigger's ally

UncleMike101 said:


> I believe that the Fire Department made the statement that their tanker was old and not in top condition.
> Having worked in City Government for several decades I'm sure that everyone on the Reedy Creek Improvement District Board Should be aware that in a location that serves millions of people yearly, the need for a functional Fire Department, which includes working apparatus's and sufficient hydrant availability, is absolutely paramount and needs to be addressed whenever changes are made to those hydrants and/or apparatus's.
> Neglecting Public Safety cannot be excused because a building code doesn't "require" Safety equipment.
> Public Safety trumps every other service that a Government entity provides........



Also,  the size of the parking lots at WDW is such that if they put hydrants on the perimeter,  there still could have been the chance that they didn't have enough hose to reach. Portable tanks and a tanker that can load then fill are essential.  To not have them available is crazy.  Polynesion is very close by,  Tanker fills there, pumps into portable ground tank and goes to refill while crews use water in that ground tank. Here in the midwest , we do this all the time because hydrants are a couple miles away.    

But, with today's satellite technology, no reason why Reedy doesn't have all hydrants mapped  and on the on board computer for each truck.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mikeamizzle said:


> Star wars Celebration last year looked like a logistical nightmare. I hope for those attending next year that it provides a better experience to attendees.



Oh these things are always a giant mess. But I always come away with some great memories and stories.


----------



## Sweettears

Tigger's ally said:


> Hand grenade is still active.  Sure somebody will disagree with you shortly.  They are out there....somewhere....


I don’t disagree with the comparison as I rarely eat at either. However as a life long Chicagoan I would recommend the Italian beef above all.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permit filed for Tron related work

1200 Monorail Way - MK-2 South Pond Site Prep


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   New Disney Springs Parking Maps Now Available to Guests


----------



## Farro

Sweettears said:


> I don’t disagree with the comparison as I rarely eat at either. However as a life long Chicagoan I would recommend the Italian beef above all.



And who has the best Italian beef can be a thread on its own.

(Johnnie's Beef in Elmwood Park. They also have the best Italian ice. Light years better than the place on Taylor street...)


----------



## rteetz

Yes lets move the food discussion elsewhere please.


----------



## Farro

I just don't feel loved on this board.


----------



## hertamaniac

disney1474 said:


> I love the Dinosaur ride but i also love Indiana Jones.  i look forward to this if it's true.  I know some people say it won't fit in AK but hey it's Disney, they'll make it work!



To me there is no comparison.  I got off of Indy at DL and went right back on.  There is so much to enjoy in, what I'll call, the great chamber.  

I did hear that the budget for Indy would be split between AK and Paris.  Additionally, the AK variant would not be an exact clone of DL.


----------



## umichigan10

hertamaniac said:


> To me there is no comparison.  I got off of Indy at DL and went right back on.  There is so much to enjoy in, what I'll call, the great chamber.
> 
> I did hear that the budget for Indy would be split between AK and Paris.  Additionally, the AK variant would not be an exact clone of DL.


I just don’t want it in AK unless it ties into a greater South America area. It doesn’t fit the theme at all


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

umichigan10 said:


> I just don’t want it in AK unless it ties into a greater South America area. It doesn’t fit the theme at all



I sort of understand this argument but it seems just like Expedition Everest to me - a fun ride that’s adventure themed but not directly tied to animals. I get that it’s an “IP” but I’m not terribly bothered by it


----------



## umichigan10

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I sort of understand this argument but it seems just like Expedition Everest to me - a fun ride that’s adventure themed but not directly tied to animals. I get that it’s an “IP” but I’m not terribly bothered by it


For me it’s whether it’s a ride vs a land.

If it’s a ride then I can live with that. An entire Indy land though is where I draw the line and make the doesn’t fit argument. I’ll happily take a South America section to stick Indy in though!


----------



## hertamaniac

umichigan10 said:


> I just don’t want it in AK unless it ties into a greater South America area. It doesn’t fit the theme at all



What if there was a nod/reference to Dinosaur during the ride?  Would that be more palatable?


----------



## UncleMike101

Tigger's ally said:


> Also,  the size of the parking lots at WDW is such that if they put hydrants on the perimeter,  there still could have been the chance that they didn't have enough hose to reach. Portable tanks and a tanker that can load then fill are essential.  To not have them available is crazy.  Polynesion is very close by,  Tanker fills there, pumps into portable ground tank and goes to refill while crews use water in that ground tank. Here in the midwest , we do this all the time because hydrants are a couple miles away.
> 
> But, with today's satellite technology, no reason why Reedy doesn't have all hydrants mapped  and on the on board computer for each truck.


If Reedy is patterned after it's founding organization, Disney, they are likely more concerned by the outflow of cash to implement and maintain an efficient system than the potential of protecting property and lives.
My Grandparents lived ten miles from the nearest municipal water supply.
They had a good sized underground cistern fed by a well next to their house, which was erected in the early 1900's, just in case the Fire Department needed water to fight a house or outbuilding fire on their property.
It also came in handy for flushing the toilets after the house finally got indoor plumbing in the 1930's.
If common people could see the need for fire protection a hundred years ago, and provide for such an occasion, why can't Reedy at least let their Fire Department know when their water source is removed from an area where thousands of gas filled vehicles park in the hot Florida Sun year round?


Sorry for the rant but I'm hardcore when it comes to Public Safety.


(We now return to our regularly scheduled news cast.)


----------



## Tigger's ally

Sweettears said:


> I don’t disagree with the comparison as I rarely eat at either. However as a life long Chicagoan I would recommend the Italian beef above all.



well, in all fairness, Portillo's is so far above a Potbelly's/Earl that we probably shouldn't bring that into the equation.  Portillo's combo is heaven on a bun.


----------



## umichigan10

hertamaniac said:


> What if there was a nod/reference to Dinosaur during the ride?  Would that be more palatable?


I love myself some disney Easter eggs, I’m just not crazy about Indy going once that park. And frankly I don’t trust the current management to add it there and stick to the theming.

Now putting Indy in the studios? I can totally get behind


----------



## hertamaniac

umichigan10 said:


> I love myself some disney Easter eggs, I’m just not crazy about Indy going once that park. And frankly I don’t trust the current management to add it there and stick to the theming.
> 
> Now putting Indy in the studios? I can totally get behind



The rumor I heard is that they would make a/the dinosaur as part of the ride theme (not really as Easter eggs).  I do agree that it would fit better in HS, but they have a whole building/attraction that could more easily get a refresh/overlay.


----------



## skier_pete

Sorry folks - Dinosaur is terrible. It COULD be a could ride - but most of the animatronics either don't move or barely move so they use strobe lights - it's like a whole ride through full of disco yetis, and half the ride is in the dark as well. And then the big conclusion, that you capture a Dinosaur, there's no conclusion there - you never see the dino you captured. I agree that I don't see Indy as a fit to Dinoland, but boy could this ride use a refresher. It may well be my least favorite ride a WDW now that Stitch is closed.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Tigger's ally said:


> Also,  the size of the parking lots at WDW is such that if they put hydrants on the perimeter,  there still could have been the chance that they didn't have enough hose to reach. Portable tanks and a tanker that can load then fill are essential.  To not have them available is crazy.  Polynesion is very close by,  Tanker fills there, pumps into portable ground tank and goes to refill while crews use water in that ground tank. Here in the midwest , we do this all the time because hydrants are a couple miles away.
> 
> But, with today's satellite technology, no reason why Reedy doesn't have all hydrants mapped  and on the on board computer for each truck.



No need for even a tanker. An engine with F500 would have knocked that fire down in a few seconds. Big deal over nothing.


----------



## umichigan10

hertamaniac said:


> The rumor I heard is that they would make a/the dinosaur as part of the ride theme (not really as Easter eggs).  I do agree that it would fit better in HS, but they have a whole building/attraction that could more easily get a refresh/overlay.





********** said:


> Sorry folks - Dinosaur is terrible. It COULD be a could ride - but most of the animatronics either don't move or barely move so they use strobe lights - it's like a whole ride through full of disco yetis, and half the ride is in the dark as well. And then the big conclusion, that you capture a Dinosaur, there's no conclusion there - you never see the dino you captured. I agree that I don't see Indy as a fit to Dinoland, but boy could this ride use a refresher. It may well be my least favorite ride a WDW now that Stitch is closed.



I haven’t done dinosaur in a few years, and I enjoy the ride but don’t doubt it’s in ill repair.

Again I just don’t trust current higher ups to make sure an overlay would fit with the grand vision of the park. I’ve also advocated that the studios needs more besides the current offerings in construction and an Indy area would suffice for me. Though I can’t deny the economics in overlaying a current ride vs building from scratch. I just really want the Shanghai pirates in the studios with an Indy theme that’s been shot around here


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

Can someone please explain to me the "easter egg" reference as it relates to theme parks?


----------



## umichigan10

DisneyPrincess1984 said:


> Can someone please explain to me the "easter egg" reference as it relates to theme parks?


Sometimes if a new attraction replaces an old one, they’ll include a homage to the old one in the new ride. Examples include the picture of toad giving the “deed” of the attraction to owl in the Winnie the Pooh ride, a nautilus submarine carved into the queue of the little mermaid, and an eeyore parking sign hidden in the queue of the Indy ride in Disneyland


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I like the idea of dinosaur. I think it just got neglected, as have so many of Disney's rides in the past 15 years or so.

I love Indiana Jones, and he does kind of fit in the whole animal kingdom theme of exploration (though I don't think Rohde would agree with his artifact plundering).

It would have to be done in just the right way. But dinosaurs are so popular with the younger crowd, I'd hate to see them go away.


----------



## umichigan10

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I like the idea of dinosaur. I think it just got neglected, as have so many of Disney's rides in the past 15 years or so.
> 
> I love Indiana Jones, and he does kind of fit in the whole animal kingdom theme of exploration (though I don't think Rohde would agree with his artifact plundering).
> 
> It would have to be done in just the right way. But dinosaurs are so popular with the younger crowd, I'd hate to see them go away.


There’s no denying Dinoland as a whole needs a retooling. I’d just hate to see it totally dumped, as I think there’s potential with the subject matter


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

umichigan10 said:


> There’s no denying Dinoland as a whole needs a retooling. I’d just hate to see it totally dumped, as I think there’s potential with the subject matter



Me too. I don't want dinosaurs to go away.

The dinosaur ride is probably my most often quoted attraction, especially on Friday mornings: we're not gonna make it, we're not gonna make it!

I also had my best breakdown on that attraction. We had reached the time travel tunnel at the end. Just during the 'were not gonna make it!' the ride shut down.  So I was like huh, guess we didn't make it. We just sat in the dark for several minutes and it was pretty funny. Everyone was joking about how we didn't make it and now we were stuck between time. I think some Slider references were also made.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Sorry folks - Dinosaur is terrible. It COULD be a could ride - but most of the animatronics either don't move or barely move so they use strobe lights - it's like a whole ride through full of disco yetis, and half the ride is in the dark as well. And then the big conclusion, that you capture a Dinosaur, there's no conclusion there - you never see the dino you captured. I agree that I don't see Indy as a fit to Dinoland, but boy could this ride use a refresher. It may well be my least favorite ride a WDW now that Stitch is closed.



In the videos playing as you exit the ride you see the dinosaur you captured walking around the halls of the facility


But overall I fully agree with you - I just don't like the layout of jerking around in the dark in-between a few moments of like an exhibit with a dinosaur that has some movement but also is sort of just waiting there for the computer to tell you about it rather than, you know, attacking your or running away

I do like the concept and think there is potential - just the execution of Indy is soooooo much better


----------



## umichigan10

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Me too. I don't want dinosaurs to go away.
> 
> The dinosaur ride is probably my most often quoted attraction, especially on Friday mornings: we're not gonna make it, we're not gonna make it!
> 
> I also had my best breakdown on that attraction. We had reached the time travel tunnel at the end. Just during the 'were not gonna make it!' the ride shut down.  So I was like huh, guess we didn't make it. We just sat in the dark for several minutes and it was pretty funny. Everyone was joking about how we didn't make it and now we were stuck between time. I think some Slider references were also made.


I think the thing that annoys me most about the ride is they tied in a crappy movie for sake of synergy and have never untied it. I wonder how many people actually get the reference in 2018


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Adjusted / additional form of Happily Ever After Dessert party coming

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ch-after-fireworks-dessert-party-on-may-28th/

_
Starting May 28th, participating guests will be treated to a reserved viewing space in the Plaza Garden to watch the nighttime spectacular, followed by an exclusive dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace after the show’s finale.


Not only is this new event on its way, May 28th will also see an enhanced menu added to all Magic Kingdom dessert parties. Disney says the upgraded menu will include “additional savory snacks such as spinach dip and house-made mini eggrolls, as well as the popular Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake from Liberty Tree Tavern.”


Admission to the party is $69 for adults and $41 for children._


I actually really like this concept better vs having to get your snacks and then leave that area to get to the viewing area.  Plus, you then have this reserved area for snacks to hang out in after the fireworks vs dealing with the crowds leaving after the show


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> I think the thing that annoys me most about the ride is they tied in a crappy movie for sake of synergy and have never untied it. I wonder how many people actually get the reference in 2018



honestly, I bet practically no one knows the reference or even cares really.  Like I know it has that connection but I never think "oh, that's the ride based on that movie" - I just think it is a separate dinosaur ride that they reference that movie for the specific dinosaurs used (or specific art style or whatever)


----------



## hertamaniac

I guess my perspective of negativity to Dino comes as a newlywed (years ago) having a few libations the night before which made it a memorable ride.  For Indy, there were no libations.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I like the idea of dinosaur. I think it just got neglected, as have so many of Disney's rides in the past 15 years or so.



Yes - I should elaborate on my previous dis...the ride has the potential to be a good ride - the problem is in the execution it is NOT a good ride. They could just fix the existing ride and make it better.


----------



## FinnsMom7

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Adjusted / additional form of Happily Ever After Dessert party coming
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ch-after-fireworks-dessert-party-on-may-28th/
> 
> _
> Starting May 28th, participating guests will be treated to a reserved viewing space in the Plaza Garden to watch the nighttime spectacular, followed by an exclusive dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace after the show’s finale.
> 
> 
> Not only is this new event on its way, May 28th will also see an enhanced menu added to all Magic Kingdom dessert parties. Disney says the upgraded menu will include “additional savory snacks such as spinach dip and house-made mini eggrolls, as well as the popular Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake from Liberty Tree Tavern.”
> 
> 
> Admission to the party is $69 for adults and $41 for children._
> 
> 
> I actually really like this concept better vs having to get your snacks and then leave that area to get to the viewing area.  Plus, you then have this reserved area for snacks to hang out in after the fireworks vs dealing with the crowds leaving after the show


My only thought is, are they dedicating a walkway strictly to those leaving the viewing area to head to the terrace? or will they have people wait until the mass exodus clears some.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FinnsMom7 said:


> My only thought is, are they dedicating a walkway strictly to those leaving the viewing area to head to the terrace? or will they have people wait until the mass exodus clears some.



yeah, a lot of questions for how this will actually work.  There is a dedicated thread for this party on the Themeparks and Attractions board and they are all still trying to figure out the details.  Someone called to aks and sounds like that confused things more


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Adjusted / additional form of Happily Ever After Dessert party coming
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ch-after-fireworks-dessert-party-on-may-28th/
> 
> _
> Starting May 28th, participating guests will be treated to a reserved viewing space in the Plaza Garden to watch the nighttime spectacular, followed by an exclusive dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace after the show’s finale.
> 
> 
> Not only is this new event on its way, May 28th will also see an enhanced menu added to all Magic Kingdom dessert parties. Disney says the upgraded menu will include “additional savory snacks such as spinach dip and house-made mini eggrolls, as well as the popular Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake from Liberty Tree Tavern.”
> 
> 
> Admission to the party is $69 for adults and $41 for children._
> 
> 
> I actually really like this concept better vs having to get your snacks and then leave that area to get to the viewing area.  Plus, you then have this reserved area for snacks to hang out in after the fireworks vs dealing with the crowds leaving after the show



I like this change in the offerings. The more finger type foods the better. As an adult, I can only shovel so much chocolate and sugar down my throat. Egg rolls, on the other hand...I can probably get more of my monies worth and those types of offerings make it more like a dinner.

I wonder how long they'll let people linger in the desert party since there won't be any fireworks to rush to.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FinnsMom7 said:


> My only thought is, are they dedicating a walkway strictly to those leaving the viewing area to head to the terrace? or will they have people wait until the mass exodus clears some.



Probably wait a few minutes or do like the tour guides do. Just hold up a little sign and walk slowly and hope the ducklings can keep up.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> I actually really like this concept better vs having to get your snacks and then leave that area to get to the viewing area.  Plus, you then have this reserved area for snacks to hang out in after the fireworks vs dealing with the crowds leaving after the show



While I like it too, I do think families that have tired whippersnappers will be hard pressed to want to stay any longer.....just my initial thought.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> While I like it too, I do think families that have tired whippersnappers will be hard pressed to want to stay any longer.....just my initial thought.



Definitely potential for that - though the thought of resting with my wife while the kids are asleep in the stroller isn’t terrible

Probably depends on the kids and how you structure your day - if you can take a break mid day and the kids get good naps in it would work out, but get what you are saying


----------



## Firebird060

i suspect they will have you use the path to the side instead of going over the bridge to tommorowland.  They will block others trying to leave that way I suspect and allow only one way traffic up that ramp.

In other news I cant wait till next years D23


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Adjusted / additional form of Happily Ever After Dessert party coming
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ch-after-fireworks-dessert-party-on-may-28th/
> 
> _
> Starting May 28th, participating guests will be treated to a reserved viewing space in the Plaza Garden to watch the nighttime spectacular, followed by an exclusive dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace after the show’s finale.
> 
> 
> Not only is this new event on its way, May 28th will also see an enhanced menu added to all Magic Kingdom dessert parties. Disney says the upgraded menu will include “additional savory snacks such as spinach dip and house-made mini eggrolls, as well as the popular Ooey Gooey Toffee Cake from Liberty Tree Tavern.”
> 
> 
> Admission to the party is $69 for adults and $41 for children._
> 
> 
> I actually really like this concept better vs having to get your snacks and then leave that area to get to the viewing area.  Plus, you then have this reserved area for snacks to hang out in after the fireworks vs dealing with the crowds leaving after the show


The addition of the toffee cake makes me so happy! I've wanted to try that ever since I first heard of it but we haven't been able to make it happen yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> The addition of the toffee cake makes me so happy! I've wanted to try that ever since I first heard of it but we haven't been able to make it happen yet.



haha, I sent a message to my wife about any interest in this and I led with the fact it includes the toffee cake as that, in general, is one of her favorite desserts


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Sorry folks - Dinosaur is terrible. It COULD be a could ride - but most of the animatronics either don't move or barely move so they use strobe lights - it's like a whole ride through full of disco yetis, and half the ride is in the dark as well. And then the big conclusion, that you capture a Dinosaur, there's no conclusion there - you never see the dino you captured. I agree that I don't see Indy as a fit to Dinoland, but boy could this ride use a refresher. It may well be my least favorite ride a WDW now that Stitch is closed.


I disagree. It works well after its refurb and is one of my favorites.


----------



## umichigan10

They used to have the fast pass for wishes in the rose garden right? So they’re reusing that area for this dessert party?

Makes sense to me, and I’m always on board with egg rolls of any shape and size


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> They used to have the fast pass for wishes in the rose garden right? So they’re reusing that area for this dessert party?
> 
> Makes sense to me, and I’m always on board with egg rolls of any shape and size



It's unclear.  They have two areas, one is for the party and one is open/was being used for the concierge guests that paid for the extra fastpasses that also came with reserved areas for the night time shows

There is some speculation that they would use this second area for this second group of party guests, but then that would require getting all those people across main st either before or after the show to get to (or from) that spot which is much harder logistically


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animal Kingdom Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photo-rep...versary-otter-construction-donalds-dino-bash/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Pop/AoA Skyliner station 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-di...mation-resort-and-disneys-pop-century-resort/


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

rteetz said:


> I disagree. It works well after its refurb and is one of my favorites.



Agreed. And I haven't even been on it since it was refurbed. Dinoland does need an update - I love the idea of a new coaster in that area - but I would hate to see them get rid of the entire land and idea behind it. Part of that probably comes from the fact that I have two boys... I think that area has awesome potential if done right.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
All of the upcoming Annual Passholder offerings coming to Hollywood studios

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...ve-offerings-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## Firebird060

I have zero kids and I feel Dinoland isnt that orginal a concept. I love when Disney goes original. There are so many dino rides out there at other parks and Dino themed areas, I dont want Disney to do what the rest do. I want them to use those talented Imagineers. Give us something different then other places.   If you want to do Dinos then give us futuristic lazer beam robot Dinos lol.  

My point is there is so much talent and imagination that a generic land is lost on me at disney


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's unclear.  They have two areas, one is for the party and one is open/was being used for the concierge guests that paid for the extra fastpasses that also came with reserved areas for the night time shows
> 
> There is some speculation that they would use this second area for this second group of party guests, but then that would require getting all those people across main st either before or after the show to get to (or from) that spot which is much harder logistically


I didn’t even realize they used those areas for anything firework related anymore. So you can see how in the loop I am here


----------



## skier_pete

Firebird060 said:


> I have zero kids and I feel Dinoland isnt that orginal a concept. I love when Disney goes original. There are so many dino rides out there at other parks and Dino themed areas, I dont want Disney to do what the rest do. I want them to use those talented Imagineers. Give us something different then other places.   If you want to do Dinos then give us futuristic lazer beam robot Dinos lol.
> 
> My point is there is so much talent and imagination that a generic land is lost on me at disney



The very coolest thing IMO of DInoland is almost un-noticeable. All the plants in Dinoland are plants that were either around 65 million years ago, or are descendant species of plants that were around then. That and the way Restaurantasaurus is themed is pretty awesome. The Chester and Hester theming - while clever, still just comes off a cheap. (Maybe my favorite detail in C&H is the fact that the ground is patterned to be paved as an old parking lot - including parking stripes. The details there are better than the overall experience.)



rteetz said:


> I disagree. It works well after its refurb and is one of my favorites.



Nothing wrong with that - we don't all like the same things. For me, I don't even ride it anymore. Probably been on it twice in the last 10 trips.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> The Chester and Hester theming - while clever, still just comes off a cheap. (Maybe my favorite detail in C&H is the fact that the ground is patterned to be paved as an old parking lot - including parking stripes. The details there are better than the overall experience.)



I fully agree with this - I love the concept and back story and tons of details in the area ... but at the same time, with the "off the shelf" rides and carnival games it comes off as pretty cheap and if you don't know the back story then you don't get / appreciate all the details put into the area


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Launches New Mobile Game 'Disney Heroes: Battle Mode'


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Free 'Solo: A Star Wars Story' Buttons Available at Disney Springs Starting on May 24


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Additions to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter in Hollywood This Summer


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Summer Nights Event Returns to Busch Gardens Tampa Bay on May 25


----------



## adam.adbe

Kingdom Hearts 3 looking promising: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018...rld-premiere-pixars-magic-even-works-on-rpgs/

I've never played any of the earlier iterations as I've never owned compatible hardware, but this looks like it might scratch some of my Disney Infinity itch.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Solo: A Star Wars Story’ is the Worst Reviewed Star Wars Movie Since ‘Attack of the Clones’

So this is weird to me because people who came out of the premiere event said it was a good fun movie and Lando was a hit. I also have to wonder how much of these low scores are due to people going in with already disliking Alden, and only thinking about Harrison Ford as Han.


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ‘Solo: A Star Wars Story’ is the Worst Reviewed Star Wars Movie Since ‘Attack of the Clones’
> 
> So this is weird to me because people who came out of the premiere event said it was a good fun movie and Lando was a hit. I also have to wonder how much of these low scores are due to people going in with already disliking Alden, and only thinking about Harrison Ford as Han.



The first wave of pre-reviews were generally positive.  The second wave less so.  I wonder if Disney was a little careful in selecting first wave reviewers.


----------



## rteetz

adam.adbe said:


> The first wave of pre-reviews were generally positive.  The second wave less so.  I wonder if Disney was a little careful in selecting first wave reviewers.


They likely were but again I think part of the negative reviews is people going in with already negative thoughts about the "new" Han.


----------



## skier_pete

Not defending Solo since I haven't seen it, but critic's scores don't really have the meaning they used to. More interesting to see audience scores. I think there's a good chance I see it, but honestly this is the least interested I've been in Star Wars film since Disney took over. It hasn't helped with how "fan-servicey" the trailers are. I suppose that appeals to some but I find it cringe-worthy: Oh look - he said 'I have a good feeling about this.' - it's funny because he always says 'I have a bad feeling about this' hahaha. Ugh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ‘Solo: A Star Wars Story’ is the Worst Reviewed Star Wars Movie Since ‘Attack of the Clones’
> 
> So this is weird to me because people who came out of the premiere event said it was a good fun movie and Lando was a hit. I also have to wonder how much of these low scores are due to people going in with already disliking Alden, and only thinking about Harrison Ford as Han.



Looking at a lot of the reviews a lot are similar.  While there are a few that seem to have really loved it and a few that really hated it, a lot seem to describe it as "competent" or "solid" - and some of those have a "fresh" rating and some don't

Who knows, the critics seemed to love Last Jedi and the public is, at best, split - so maybe people will really like this one for being more fun and light rather than trying to change things so much


----------



## Firebird060

At the end of the day regardless of the reviews Disney will make a boatload of money. Off of Han so its still a win win for disney


----------



## adam.adbe

Firebird060 said:


> At the end of the day regardless of the reviews Disney will make a boatload of money. Off of Han so its still a win win for disney



That may or may not be the case.  Reports seem to suggest that extensive reshoots have made this a rather expensive movie.  As long as it doesn't totally bomb though, it'll likely set up a bunch of spin-offs, so Disney probably don't care.

(whether Star Wars will be as fatigue resistant as Marvel remains to be seen though - they're very different types of IP, and I don't personally feel Disney will get as much mileage out of SW).


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Who knows, the critics seemed to love Last Jedi and the public is, at best, split - so maybe people will really like this one for being more fun and light rather than trying to change things so much



Yeah, the reviews I read mostly criticized it for playing it too safe. That probably won't be a problem for the general public.



adam.adbe said:


> (whether Star Wars will be as fatigue resistant as Marvel remains to be seen though - they're very different types of IP, and I don't personally feel Disney will get as much mileage out of SW).



I think the problem they might be running into is we are only 6 months after TLJ. Having no Star Wars for the next 18 months should hopefully reduce the fatigue problem. I definitely think that SW can't do what Marvel does and put out 3 movies a year. By keeping them to different characters and tones, Marvel can get away with it (so far) but I'm not sure SW can. (I keep waiting for superhero fatique to set in as well. It's not just marvel, there's usually about 15-20 superhero movies coming out each year - about half of all big-budget movies are superhero movies. The fact Justice League tanked may indicate that the non-Marvel movies are going to start to struggle.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Yeah, the reviews I read mostly criticized it for playing it too safe. That probably won't be a problem for the general public.



yeah, part of me was thinking the same thing ... critics seemed to love The Last Jedi for taking chances, and then not like this one for playing it safe

I'll still see it and I will say the trailers have gotten me more excited than I was originally.  I don't really *need* a Han origin story but it seems like it could be a fun heist type movie vs a core Star Wars movie


----------



## Lee Matthews

I think when the general public sees it, hopefully it will get rated higher. I've read all the spoilers for this film and if anything, it makes me more excited to see it

Haha, just seen the RT score is based on about 80 people. Like said before, what the critics say means jack. They liked the last Jedi...


----------



## Reddog1134

TheMaxRebo said:


> But overall I fully agree with you - I just don't like the layout of jerking around in the dark in-between a few moments of like an exhibit with a dinosaur that has some movement but also is sort of just waiting there for the computer to tell you about it rather than, you know, attacking your or running away



The last few minutes of Dinosaur make me feel like I'm in a natural history museum that's about to close for the day.  So the tour guide is rushing through all the exhibits and just calling out their names before pushing me out the door.


----------



## Firebird060

adam.adbe said:


> That may or may not be the case.  Reports seem to suggest that extensive reshoots have made this a rather expensive movie.  As long as it doesn't totally bomb though, it'll likely set up a bunch of spin-offs, so Disney probably don't care.
> 
> (whether Star Wars will be as fatigue resistant as Marvel remains to be seen though - they're very different types of IP, and I don't personally feel Disney will get as much mileage out of SW).




Yep but the cast of SWs doesnt have the salarys and percentage points that the Marvel Casts now have.  Profit is still to be had with SW regardless of the cost of reshoots


----------



## rteetz

*NEWS*

Disneyland Paris is having a major media event today talking about all of its upcoming projects and more.

1. The Mark Twain Riverboat will be refurbished and return after years of neglect in 2020.
2. The MagicPass will replace all the coupons at Check In at the hotels.
3. Mickey's Philharmagic is coming to the Discoveryland Theater at Disneyland Paris.
4. The Tower of Terror will have a facade refurbishment.
5. Ratatouille will be closing for a refurbishment due to a construction issue with the floor.
6. Starbucks is not coming to the Disneyland Paris Main Street Bakery.
7. In Park Wifi will be added next year!
8. Magicbands are not coming to Disneyland Paris but the MagicPass card will act as more of a Key to the World type card.
9. The Disneyland Paris hotel will begin a major renovation in 2020.
10. More thematically appropriate foods will be added to restaurants.
11. Counter services will be reworked.
12. There will be seasonal products similar to the US parks.
13. Colonel Hathi's will be completely transformed.
14. Rendez vous Gourmand is coming back from July 27th with 6 new chalets.
15. A new structure will be set up where Pizza Planet sits as a new special event venue.
16. A preorder resrervation system will be tested at Restaurant en Coisse this Summer.
17. The Marvel rework of Hotel New York will be a complete renovation of the hotel.
18. The smoke effects in Big Thunder Mountain have not being working due to a leak they are looking to fix.
19. Disney Village (Their Downtown Disney) will be completely remodeled and the concept will be unveiled soon.
20. Characters have returned to Disney hotels and more than 80 rare characters will be at the Fandase event this summer. Fan demand for characters is huge.
21. *Hit Disneyland Paris show Mickey and the Magician will be coming to Walt Disney World!*


----------



## Firebird060

Now if only they would bring back a night parade to WDW


----------



## mfly

rteetz said:


> 11. Counter services will be reworked.


This is the best news of this whole list. When we were at DLP last year, we waited (*way*) longer for QS meals than we did any ride in either park. It was unbelievably slow.


----------



## Lee Matthews

So great that Paris is getting the love it deserves.

Now, I think that Mickey and the magician may go to DHS and replace either mermaid show or BATB. One can hope....please replace mermaid, please replace mermaid, unless Monsters ink is moving there


----------



## rteetz

mfly said:


> This is the best news of this whole list. When we were at DLP last year, we waited (*way*) longer for QS meals than we did any ride in either park. It was unbelievably slow.


One thing about DLP it seems current management is seriously trying to listen to fans/guest feedback in how they can better the experience unlike WDW and DLR these days.


----------



## tarheelblue8853

rteetz said:


> *NEWS*
> 21. *Hit Disneyland Paris show Mickey and the Magician will be coming to Walt Disney World!*



I have to imagine this will go to DHS but doesn't it sound like the kind of thing that would be really good in a theater on Main Street USA?  Oh well.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland Paris InsideEars Media Event News!

Thread to further the discussion on DLP and the development of a new show at WDW.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disneyland Paris is having a major media event today talking about all of its upcoming projects and more.
> 
> 1. The Mark Twain Riverboat will be refurbished and return after years of neglect in 2020.
> 2. The MagicPass will replace all the coupons at Check In at the hotels.
> 3. Mickey's Philharmagic is coming to the Discoveryland Theater at Disneyland Paris.
> 4. The Tower of Terror will have a facade refurbishment.
> 5. Ratatouille will be closing for a refurbishment due to a construction issue with the floor.
> 6. Starbucks is not coming to the Disneyland Paris Main Street Bakery.
> 7. In Park Wifi will be added next year!
> 8. Magicbands are not coming to Disneyland Paris but the MagicPass card will act as more of a Key to the World type card.
> 9. The Disneyland Paris hotel will begin a major renovation in 2020.
> 10. More thematically appropriate foods will be added to restaurants.
> 11. Counter services will be reworked.
> 12. There will be seasonal products similar to the US parks.
> 13. Colonel Hathi's will be completely transformed.
> 14. Rendez vous Gourmand is coming back from July 27th with 6 new chalets.
> 15. A new structure will be set up where Pizza Planet sits as a new special event venue.
> 16. A preorder resrervation system will be tested at Restaurant en Coisse this Summer.
> 17. The Marvel rework of Hotel New York will be a complete renovation of the hotel.
> 18. The smoke effects in Big Thunder Mountain have not being working due to a leak they are looking to fix.
> 19. Disney Village (Their Downtown Disney) will be completely remodeled and the concept will be unveiled soon.
> 20. Characters have returned to Disney hotels and more than 80 rare characters will be at the Fandase event this summer. Fan demand for characters is huge.
> 21. *Hit Disneyland Paris show Mickey and the Magician will be coming to Walt Disney World!*



Even though I never got the chance to visit Disneyland Paris I’m happy there getting the love they deserve.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Even though I never got the chance to visit Disneyland Paris I’m happy there getting the love they deserve.


I am amazed with how upfront they have been with the work at DLP including issues with current attractions in just bettering the experience. Something you rarely see these days at WDW or DLR. The Disneyland Paris COO came from the US parks.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mickey and the Magician coming to WDW!

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/breaking-...neyland-paris-is-coming-to-walt-disney-world/


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickey and the Magician coming to WDW!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/breaking-...neyland-paris-is-coming-to-walt-disney-world/


Unfortunately a correction was posted.  It was a mistranslation and it won't be coming.
https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/997556534677733377


----------



## rteetz

jpeterson said:


> Unfortunately a correction was posted.  It was a mistranslation and it won't be coming.
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/997556534677733377


There were some people in attendance at specifically said WDW and others that said other Disney parks. I was looking first hand from media at the event not from WDWNT when I first reported this addition.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland Paris is announcing a ton of stuff today and the Disney parks blog is crickets... TWDC is the major owner of DLP now so you'd think they wold mention something.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Photopass day will return August 19th, 2018.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Disneyland Paris is announcing a ton of stuff today and the Disney parks blog is crickets... TWDC is the major owner of DLP now so you'd think they wold mention something.



It’s very strange that Disney Parks blog isn’t all over this. This is breaking news material for Disneyland Paris.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I am amazed with how upfront they have been with the work at DLP including issues with current attractions in just bettering the experience. Something you rarely see these days at WDW or DLR. The Disneyland Paris COO came from the US parks.


It makes a lot of sense given how awful a time they’ve had there. I’ve looked into how terrible the opening was and the cultural issues they had, on top of like a billion other things, and it’s truly incredible the place didn’t close


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Disneyland Paris is announcing a ton of stuff today and the Disney parks blog is crickets... TWDC is the major owner of DLP now so you'd think they wold mention something.


The blog has gone silent in the past when horrific events have taken place in the US which may be why we haven’t had any posts since early this morning.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> The blog has gone silent in the past when horrific events have taken place in the US which may be why we haven’t had any posts since early this morning.


Good point didn't think of that.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Construction Work to Impact Select Roads Within the Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## jessicag13

dina444444 said:


> Looks like these didn't hit the 7/13-7/15 dates yet. Hopefully they will add more then so I can get morning times.


They just released more availability for more dates! Was able to get slinky for 7/15


----------



## dina444444

jessicag13 said:


> They just released more availability for more dates! Was able to get slinky for 7/15


Only in the afternoon or evening  my original times are still the earliest I could get.


----------



## writerguyfl

UncleMike101 said:


> Neglecting Public Safety cannot be excused because a building code doesn't "require" Safety equipment.
> Public Safety trumps every other service that a Government entity provides........



One of my grad school professors referred to these types of situations as solutions in search of a problem.  Yes, there are "thousands of gas filled vehicles park in the hot Florida Sun year round" at Disney World.  There are also millions of cars outside of Disney World that encounter similar conditions daily.  Yet, the number of unattended car fires is remarkably tiny.  Expecting any company to go above and beyond existing building codes to fix a problem that doesn't really exist is illogical, in my opinion.

I'll even go further and say that car fires in the middle of a huge parking lots aren't Public Safety issues.  Assuming people get out of the car (which isn't something Disney should be responsible for), they can move in virtually any direction to get away from the fire.

I'm sure you will disagree, which is fine.


----------



## UncleMike101

writerguyfl said:


> One of my grad school professors referred to these types of situations as solutions in search of a problem.  Yes, there are "thousands of gas filled vehicles park in the hot Florida Sun year round" at Disney World.  There are also millions of cars outside of Disney World that encounter similar conditions daily.  Yet, the number of unattended car fires is remarkably tiny.  Expecting any company to go above and beyond existing building codes to fix a problem that doesn't really exist is illogical, in my opinion.
> 
> I'll even go further and say that car fires in the middle of a huge parking lots aren't Public Safety issues.  Assuming people get out of the car (which isn't something Disney should be responsible for), they can move in virtually any direction to get away from the fire.
> 
> I'm sure you will disagree, which is fine.


You're correct.
I disagree...........


----------



## skier_pete

writerguyfl said:


> One of my grad school professors referred to these types of situations as solutions in search of a problem.  Yes, there are "thousands of gas filled vehicles park in the hot Florida Sun year round" at Disney World.  There are also millions of cars outside of Disney World that encounter similar conditions daily.  Yet, the number of unattended car fires is remarkably tiny.  Expecting any company to go above and beyond existing building codes to fix a problem that doesn't really exist is illogical, in my opinion.
> 
> I'll even go further and say that car fires in the middle of a huge parking lots aren't Public Safety issues.  Assuming people get out of the car (which isn't something Disney should be responsible for), they can move in virtually any direction to get away from the fire.
> 
> I'm sure you will disagree, which is fine.



I agree with this. Disney should not be expected to go beyond code.

If there's an argument that the code isn't good enough - well that's a different story and needs to be taken up with the state.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Victory Way entrance to Caribbean Beach temporarily closing May 29th

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/05/victory-way-entrance-of-disneys.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guest relations testing remote location at TTC

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/guest-relations-testing-remote-location-at-transportation-ticket-center/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guest relations testing remote location at TTC
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/guest-relations-testing-remote-location-at-transportation-ticket-center/



That's cool - so would you be able to activate AP passes and stuff like that there?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's cool - so would you be able to activate AP passes and stuff like that there?


You could already activate APs there. That you can do at a ticket booth. I activated my AP at the TTC in January.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Two Disney producers leave for Universal 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/two-produ...uty-and-the-beast-leave-disney-for-universal/


----------



## ErinTwinmom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guest relations testing remote location at TTC
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/guest-relations-testing-remote-location-at-transportation-ticket-center/


It would be great if you could set up das at this location before you went in the parks.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Two Disney producers leave for Universal
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/two-produ...uty-and-the-beast-leave-disney-for-universal/



"Their credits include _George of the Jungle, I’ll Be Home for Christmas, Eight Below, The Shaggy Dog, Beverly Hills Chihuahua, The Muppets, Muppets Most Wanted, and Beauty and the Beast. _"

JMO, but the only watchable thing here to me was Beauty and the Beast.  And I like the Muppets.  So...


----------



## bookbabe626

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guest relations testing remote location at TTC
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/guest-relations-testing-remote-location-at-transportation-ticket-center/



Saw this yesterday. It’s the last booth on the left (#9, I think?). They had two CMs blocking the entrance to the queue, and they wouldn’t let you in unless your inquiry met their criteria.  Activating APs does not, fwiw, and we were sent to wait in the much longer ticket booth queue.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

bookbabe626 said:


> Saw this yesterday. It’s the last booth on the left (#9, I think?). They had two CMs blocking the entrance to the queue, and they wouldn’t let you in unless your inquiry met their criteria.  Activating APs does not, fwiw, and we were sent to wait in the much longer ticket booth queue.


Did you happen to catch what would qualify to be able to use the Guest Relations location there? I'm just curious. I thought it was a good idea to place one there but did wonder what one could do there.


----------



## lentesta

NatureBoyChris said:


> If you listened to the podcast, you'd know it was @lentesta who mentioned it. Again with the Jim Hill snarky comments



I misunderstood the park about SSE turning into the Death Star. The DS was rendered in the sky, and not as an overlay on SSE. But yeah, it has been demo'd.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon and Winter Summerland Closed Due to Inclement Weather


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

*News/Update*

Deadpool 2 wins the weekend, dethroning Infinity War - it made $125m which is good, but a tad below the projected $130m and a bit below what the first one did at $132.5m


_Avengers: Infinity War_ saw a bit of the wind taken out of its sails by _Deadpool 2_, but still had a good fourth weekend with $28.7 million. That’s down 53% from last weekend and puts the film at $595 million and $1.813 billion worldwide. The film is still on course for $650 million or more in domestic numbers by the end of its run.

https://411mania.com/movies/411-box...ones-avengers-infinity-war-125-million-start/


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> *News/Update*
> 
> Deadpool 2 wins the weekend, dethroning Infinity War - it made $125m which is good, but a tad below the projected $130m and a bit below what the first one did at $132.5m
> 
> 
> _Avengers: Infinity War_ saw a bit of the wind taken out of its sails by _Deadpool 2_, but still had a good fourth weekend with $28.7 million. That’s down 53% from last weekend and puts the film at $595 million and $1.813 billion worldwide. The film is still on course for $650 million or more in domestic numbers by the end of its run.
> 
> https://411mania.com/movies/411-box...ones-avengers-infinity-war-125-million-start/


I wanna see infinity war again, but between Deadpool (which I saw this weekend) solo, and the incredibles, there’s too many movies I need to see on the first run to justify a second time around


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I wanna see infinity war again, but between Deadpool (which I saw this weekend) solo, and the incredibles, there’s too many movies I need to see on the first run to justify a second time around


I saw it twice but agree with you. There are so many movies coming out this summer I can't keep up. Jurrasic World Fallen Kingdom is in there as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Enfys Nest character from Star Wars: Solo movie now on a Limited Edition MagicBand


----------



## Keels

umichigan10 said:


> I wanna see infinity war again, but between Deadpool (which I saw this weekend) solo, and the incredibles, there’s too many movies I need to see on the first run to justify a second time around





rteetz said:


> I saw it twice but agree with you. There are so many movies coming out this summer I can't keep up. Jurrasic World Fallen Kingdom is in there as well.



Deadpool2 is going to be a multiple rewatch for me (just like the first) - maybe not in the theater, but definitely when it's on HBO - but I can't say the same for Infinity War. I saw it, and I'm good with seeing it, but ... I'm good. 

I'm excited for Jurassic World, but that's probably also going to be a one-timer for me as well.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

That is a curious point, about so many movies coming out that are Disney owned.

Solo comes out this week and will probably take alot of money out of avengers coffers.

Then a couple weeks later comes Incredibles 2, then ant man. Little chance of movies rolling with no competition for a long time like Titanic, hunger games 1 or even black panther.

I've always wondered why movie studios don't release bigger movies during the down times, like January- March. I'm not sure if bad northern weather scares them away, but I don't think it should. Imagine avengers opening in January work no real competition of any kind until maybe April. That's what the first hunger games did, was released in March and look how well that did.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That is a curious point, about so many movies coming out that are Disney owned.
> 
> Solo comes out this week and will probably take alot of money out of avengers coffers.
> 
> Then a couple weeks later comes Incredibles 2, then ant man. Little chance of movies rolling with no competition for a long time like Titanic, hunger games 1 or even black panther.
> 
> I've always wondered why movie studios don't release bigger movies during the down times, like January- March. I'm not sure if bad northern weather scares them away, but I don't think it should. Imagine avengers opening in January work no real competition of any kind until maybe April. That's what the first hunger games did, was released in March and look how well that did.




I was really curious as to why they are having Solo coming out now vs December when all the other recent Star Wars movies came out - obviously they did fine (I know people will argue that what TLJ was a disaster but come'on, it made a ton of $) and would have less competition and not take away from Infinity Wars, etc


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was really curious as to why they are having Solo coming out now vs December when all the other recent Star Wars movies came out - obviously they did fine (I know people will argue that what TLJ was a disaster but come'on, it made a ton of $) and would have less competition and not take away from Infinity Wars, etc



Who knows. I think it might have been to align with the original star wars' anniversary/release date. But not sure why that matters.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Online Lost and Found is now live 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...rld-online-lost-and-found-system-now-live.htm


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Online Lost and Found is now live
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...rld-online-lost-and-found-system-now-live.htm



This will come in very handy....on one trip we lost a Walkie-Talkie on Space Mountain, and I have to say, the amount of time and effort of going to the TTC Lost and Found office to try to find it was MUCH greater than the value of it....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Beach Club now offering a ceramic painting class

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneys-beach-club-resort-now-offering-ceramic-painting-class/


----------



## Tigger's ally

jlundeen said:


> This will come in very handy....on one trip we lost a Walkie-Talkie on Space Mountain, and I have to say, the amount of time and effort of going to the TTC Lost and Found office to try to find it was MUCH greater than the value of it....



Wow, blast from the past.  I remember when we had those little walkie talkie's  back before everyone had a cell phone.  We used them in the parks too.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Inside Disney Parks with Joe Rohde

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...shee-unboxing/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo05170180015A


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Who knows. I think it might have been to align with the original star wars' anniversary/release date. But not sure why that matters.



They had originally wanted to move the movies back to a May release - but I believe that with JJ Abhrams taking over episode IX they ended up pushing the Episode IX date back to December 2019 instead of the original targeted May 2019.

The interesting thing is right now there is only ONE SW movie on the release schedule after SOLO( and that's Episode IX. Have to imagine we'll be hearing something before too long. (Seems like not until SW Celebration might be a little bit long.)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> They had originally wanted to move the movies back to a May release - but I believe that with JJ Abhrams taking over episode IX they ended up pushing the Episode IX date back to December 2019 instead of the original targeted May 2019.
> 
> The interesting thing is right now there is only ONE SW movie on the release schedule after SOLO( and that's Episode IX. Have to imagine we'll be hearing something before too long. (Seems like not until SW Celebration might be a little bit long.)


We do know of movies in the works we just don’t have any dates for them as of yet. The Rian Johnson etiology for example is a set of new movies but no timeline given. We also have Star Wars movies and shows coming to the Disney streaming service.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> They had originally wanted to move the movies back to a May release - but I believe that with JJ Abhrams taking over episode IX they ended up pushing the Episode IX date back to December 2019 instead of the original targeted May 2019.
> 
> The interesting thing is right now there is only ONE SW movie on the release schedule after SOLO( and that's Episode IX. Have to imagine we'll be hearing something before too long. (Seems like not until SW Celebration might be a little bit long.)



We are getting bits and pieces about the TV shows though.

I wonder if there won't be another SW movie until 2020 at the earliest. That might help with any fatigue.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> We do know of movies in the works we just don’t have any dates for them as of yet. The Rian Johnson etiology for example is a set of new movies but no timeline given. We also have Star Wars movies and shows coming to the Disney streaming service.



Right - we know of the existence of further plans - but no firm dates or titles. The biggest rumor of late is that the Ewan McGregor Obi-Wan movie is coming sooner than later, but again no dates. I think it's a good assumption that nothing until 2020.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I am more than happy with the next film being late 2020. Sure bring 9 out in late 2019 to finish that trilogy of movies but I just want them to take a break and work out properly the direction they want to go in.


----------



## ned911

Thought  the Obi-Wan movie was in pre-production.

I tried to see Infinity Wars this weekend but still no seats available day of.  Hoping to catch DP2 and Solo this week (already have Solo tickets).


----------



## Firebird060

Im curious how the landscaping will be around the riviera as well as the themeing, with it being so close to the Caribbean, is there going to be a noticeable difference in over all themeing or are they going to try and make it more congruous as the "properties" meet. The concept art really doesnt give a over all whole property idea yet.


----------



## dina444444

Mobile order is now live at Disneyland  once you download today’s app update. It looks slightly different from Disney Worlds in that you select an arrival window when you order. These are the locations where it’s available so far.


----------



## skier_pete

Firebird060 said:


> Im curious how the landscaping will be around the riviera as well as the themeing, with it being so close to the Caribbean, is there going to be a noticeable difference in over all themeing or are they going to try and make it more congruous as the "properties" meet. The concept art really doesnt give a over all whole property idea yet.



I think "Riviera" as Americans we may immediately think "French Riviera" but my feeling is we are looking more at "Mexican Riviera" also known as the "Mayan Riviera" which would be Cancun / Cozumel / Playa Del Carmen and could fit more thematically with a Caribbean theme. I don't think Disney has come out and said this - but it just seems logical to me. There is no way that you won't be seeing the rest of CBR from any rooms on that side of the resort, so they will want to keep the theming at least relatively close.


----------



## Firebird060

********** said:


> I think "Riviera" as Americans we may immediately think "French Riviera" but my feeling is we are looking more at "Mexican Riviera" also known as the "Mayan Riviera" which would be Cancun / Cozumel / Playa Del Carmen and could fit more thematically with a Caribbean theme. I don't think Disney has come out and said this - but it just seems logical to me. There is no way that you won't be seeing the rest of CBR from any rooms on that side of the resort, so they will want to keep the theming at least relatively close.



If they want to do it as Cozumel or Cancun, then I hope they do what those tourist resorts do and have alcohol being all inclusive and have a amazing swim up bar like many of those resorts do as well. I doubt they will but hey it would be even more on point then just the architecture and paint job.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Updated Guidemaps and Times Guides Coming Soon to Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Limited Release Banshee Celebrates First Anniversary of Pandora – The World of Avatar on May 27


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Let it Go’ on a Disney Cruise to Alaska This Summer, Starting Today from Vancouver


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Special Olympics USA Games Coming to Central Florida in 2022


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Parks-Specific Merchandise Celebrates Beloved Characters and New Adventures from Solo: A Star Wars Story


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update – Hideaway at the Edge of the Incredibles Universe


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Moana Funko Pops! Released Along With An Exclusive Pua And Heihei Pop Vinyl


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Artwork for Canceled K-2SO Disney Infinity Figure Surfaces


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mobile Ordering Service Coming to 15 Locations at Disneyland Resort


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Artwork for Canceled K-2SO Disney Infinity Figure Surfaces



Gahhh.  A Rogue One title would have been a blast.  

TFA was a little buggy, and felt a little rushed (not to mention some key plot points clearly coming from earlier drafts of the movie), but I enjoyed it a lot.  I'm going to continue to sulk at Disney for killing DI for a long time to come.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mobile Ordering Service Coming to 15 Locations at Disneyland Resort


Currently available to APs only


----------



## hakepb

dina444444 said:


> Currently available to APs only
> 
> View attachment 323948


Show-off. 
DL IT figures out how to include AP discounts on day 1 of an online ordering app


----------



## dina444444

hakepb said:


> Show-off.
> DL IT figures out how to include AP discounts on day 1 of an online ordering app


WDW doesn’t offer quick service AP discounts though. They were only offered as part of the celebration for the 45th anniversary.


----------



## hakepb

dina444444 said:


> WDW doesn’t offer quick service AP discounts though. They were only offered as part of the celebration for the 45th anniversary.


But it’s the same with any other part of MDE, no regular shopping or TS dining discounts when paying with MDE.


----------



## HuskieJohn

********** said:


> I think "Riviera" as Americans we may immediately think "French Riviera" but my feeling is we are looking more at "Mexican Riviera" also known as the "Mayan Riviera" which would be Cancun / Cozumel / Playa Del Carmen and could fit more thematically with a Caribbean theme. I don't think Disney has come out and said this - but it just seems logical to me. There is no way that you won't be seeing the rest of CBR from any rooms on that side of the resort, so they will want to keep the theming at least relatively close.



Up until I read this post I had assumed is was a Maya/Mexican/Caribbean type theme.

HOWEVER after reading it got me thinking about a video I saw a few years ago with a high up Disney hotel person saying that the plan was to have all new hotels match a land or major area in a theme park.  So now I am wondering if this Riviera is supposed to be the "French Riviera" to go with the expansion of the France pavilion at EPCOT.

That being said the building large setup has more of the looks of a Caribbean resort rather than anything I would picture being in France.


----------



## dina444444

hakepb said:


> But it’s the same with any other part of MDE, no regular shopping or TS dining discounts when paying with MDE.


You wouldn’t pay through MDE for any of that though. You do get your discount if you use your magicband. Just have to show the card and ID. They shop parks app does offer discounts through it for APs.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> You wouldn’t pay through MDE for any of that though. You do get your discount if you use your magicband. Just have to show the card and ID. They shop parks app does offer discounts through it for APs.


Yep, you don't use MDE to buy anything other than the AP itself and mobile order dining.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ken Potrock has moved on from President of Disney Vacation Club/Adventures by Disney leader to President of Consumer Products Commercialization according to WDWMagic.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ken Potrock has moved on from President of Disney Vacation Club/Adventures by Disney leader to President of Consumer Products Commercialization according to WDWMagic.



Pretty sure that happened a month or two ago.


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> I think "Riviera" as Americans we may immediately think "French Riviera" but my feeling is we are looking more at "Mexican Riviera" also known as the "Mayan Riviera" which would be Cancun / Cozumel / Playa Del Carmen and could fit more thematically with a Caribbean theme. I don't think Disney has come out and said this - but it just seems logical to me. There is no way that you won't be seeing the rest of CBR from any rooms on that side of the resort, so they will want to keep the theming at least relatively close.



That's in line what the BW DVC Models Rep was saying. Very Caribbean feel, but who knows for sure. 

So much room out front near the water to create a very nice amenity, here's hoping.

I do like the French Riviera idea as well though.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Pretty sure that happened a month or two ago.


First I saw of it was today. There has been a lot of moving around since they restructured the management positions.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photo-rep...8-downtown-disney-pixar-pier-merchandise-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
End dates for Hyperspace Mountain and March of First Order at Disneyland 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...hyperspace-mountain-march-of-the-first-order/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Visa DHS meet and greet now open to credit and debit card members

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/05/exclusive-star-wars-meet-greet-now-open.html?m=1


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

So another poster created a thread regarding Spaceship Earth FP availability at 30day window.

I checked TP FP availability tool and from 6/13-6/30 it reflect Distribution Done. Is there a refurb going on?


----------



## Capang

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> So another poster created a thread regarding Spaceship Earth FP availability at 30day window.
> 
> I checked TP FP availability tool and from 6/13-6/30 it reflect Distribution Done. Is there a refurb going on?


Interesting. Not sure about SSE and I’m certain @rteetz will know, but FP has been super wonky lately, like glitchier than the norm. Entire days in July for all 4 parks had a “distribution done” notification on mde AND touring plans for a short period of time.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Capang said:


> Interesting. Not sure about SSE and I’m certain @rteetz will know, but FP has been super wonky lately, like glitchier than the norm. Entire days in July for all 4 parks had a “distribution done” notification on mde AND touring plans for a short period of time.


Yeah I did wonder about the glitch. But it was strange because all other rides showed availability or what would be normal Distribution Done for the day (like FEA). It was just Spaceship Earth from 6/13-6/30 that showed Distribution Done. You could get it before and after those dates.

IDK Disney tech is fun ain't it lol


----------



## Capang

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah I did wonder about the glitch. But it was strange because all other rides showed availability or what would be normal Distribution Done for the day (like FEA). It was just Spaceship Earth from 6/13-6/30 that showed Distribution Done. You could get it before and after those dates.
> 
> IDK Disney tech is fun ain't it lol


I saw that too when I logged in. Maybe it will be a quick refurb. But I never trust Disney tech anymore. I swear it's maintained by villains.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Capang said:


> I saw that too when I logged in. Maybe it will be a quick refurb. But I never trust Disney tech anymore. I swear it's maintained by villains.


 I see what you did there


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah I did wonder about the glitch. But it was strange because all other rides showed availability or what would be normal Distribution Done for the day (like FEA). It was just Spaceship Earth from 6/13-6/30 that showed Distribution Done. You could get it before and after those dates.
> 
> IDK Disney tech is fun ain't it lol


I have heard nothing about SSE getting a refurb.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I have heard nothing about SSE getting a refurb.


Thanks for responding! Here's hoping it's just a glitch for the other poster


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> End dates for Hyperspace Mountain and March of First Order at Disneyland
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...hyperspace-mountain-march-of-the-first-order/



I was hoping this would last most of the summer. I really wanted to see Hyperspace Mountain



Capang said:


> I saw that too when I logged in. Maybe it will be a quick refurb. But I never trust Disney tech anymore. I swear it's maintained by villains.



I see a t-shirt


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Coronado Springs Update

http://www.mousesteps.com/extra-fea...ate-as-15-story-tower-is-being-built-may-2018


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
SeaWorld Update

   SeaWorld Update: Work on New Sesame Street Land Begins (PART 1)


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Artwork for Canceled K-2SO Disney Infinity Figure Surfaces



This makes me sad 
We love Infinity in my house, and it's still a sore point that Disney cancelled it.


----------



## rteetz

I added this list to the first post to help myself and others with finding threads regarding major happenings, news, and rumors. 

*Links to other important threads...*

Aerial Images of Disney theme parks NEW AERIALS 5/19

Major WDW projects completion dates (Read Post 1) UPDATED 5/17

Epcot Construction Update Thread - Updated 5/21

Coronado Springs expansion

The Rumor Tracking Thread UPDATED 5/12/18

Disney Skyliner (Gondola Transportation System) Read Post 1 Updated 5/3/18

Epcot Space Restaurant News

New Epcot Resort coming soon?

Star Wars resort!

New Monorail Fleet Ordered?

DHS Construction update thread (Read Post 1) Updated 5/9

Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge News

Disneyland Resorts Marvel expansion opens in 2020

Great Movie Ride closes for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway

Disneyland Paris expansion!

Guardians to replace UoE and Ratatouille coming to Epcot

Plans have been filed for expansion at Caribbean Beach Resort


----------



## rteetz

According to Dan, Tony's recently got a new chef and items have been upgraded.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney Parks Tsum Tsums 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-fi...lush-collections-coming-soon-to-disney-parks/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> According to Dan, Tony's recently got a new chef and items have been upgraded.



I am glad they are trying to improve that restaurant as it is in such a prime location

Was just watching a video of Tony Baxter giving a tour of Disneyland Paris and there they have Walt's - which is arguably their nicest restaurant, right on Main St and made me wish we had something like that instead of Tony's


----------



## Capang

I though this was a decent article about the VR experience at DS. I was under the impression it was temporary but in all honesty I havent really kept up with it. Still, a nice account of first hand experience. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/629435002


----------



## dina444444

Capang said:


> I though this was a decent article about the VR experience at DS. I was under the impression it was temporary but in all honesty I havent really kept up with it. Still, a nice account of first hand experience.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/629435002


It’s not temporary. It’s a permanent space as is the one in downtown Disney and the one that will be in las Vegas.  The only temporary locations are the UK ones and there was one at the Glendale galleria in LA recently.


----------



## Capang

dina444444 said:


> It’s not temporary. It’s a permanent space as is the one in downtown Disney and the one that will be in las Vegas.  The only temporary locations are the UK ones and there was one at the Glendale galleria in LA recently.


Good to know. I'm pretty sure when it opened there was discussion of it being a temporary attraction, though. Glad it is permanent.


----------



## 1437disney

Capang said:


> I though this was a decent article about the VR experience at DS. I was under the impression it was temporary but in all honesty I havent really kept up with it. Still, a nice account of first hand experience.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/629435002


I am the usual lurker, but was wondering if anyone knows fow far in advance this could be booked?


----------



## rteetz

1437disney said:


> I am the usual lurker, but was wondering if anyone knows fow far in advance this could be booked?


Currently through July 15th. They will likely open more dates later. 

https://www.thevoid.com


----------



## Lee Matthews

If the Void is perminant then I do hope that say every, 18 months to 2 years that they update it


----------



## rteetz

Lee Matthews said:


> If the Void is perminant then I do hope that say every, 18 months to 2 years that they update it


Yes I would love other versions of it.


----------



## Capang

1437disney said:


> I am the usual lurker, but was wondering if anyone knows fow far in advance this could be booked?


Not sure but looks like booking is open until mid July for DS location.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Royal Caribbean Won't Serve Straws in Their Cocktails by Default


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Clarabelle's in Disneyland's Toontown adds Mickey and Minnie Sundaes


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Royal Caribbean Won't Serve Straws in Their Cocktails by Default


This seems to be becoming more prevalent at many parks and restaurants.  Not a bad thing.


----------



## Firebird060

Capang said:


> This seems to be becoming more prevalent at many parks and restaurants.  Not a bad thing.


Yep except Disney likes to still give you a straw, its just a paper one. Royal is going to go in the way of Cost saving and just not buy as many and call it part of the Save the Waves initiative. They could easily just use paper straws like other places do


----------



## Killer Fish

adam.adbe said:


> Gahhh.  A Rogue One title would have been a blast.
> 
> TFA was a little buggy, and felt a little rushed (not to mention some key plot points clearly coming from earlier drafts of the movie), but I enjoyed it a lot.  I'm going to continue to sulk at Disney for killing DI for a long time to come.



I really loved infinity....finding the best deals on the stuff was half the fun as well. At least I unlocked the Keyblade in Infinity 3.0 and I had the KH Mickey since I was at D23 that year. I guess on the bright side my wallet appreciates not buying every single character.


----------



## skier_pete

1437disney said:


> I am the usual lurker, but was wondering if anyone knows fow far in advance this could be booked?


I've been thinking of doing it in August - so I've been watching. Looks like around 2 months in advance is the norm. As others have said, showing July 15th right now.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at Edna Mode!

From The Dis


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am glad they are trying to improve that restaurant as it is in such a prime location
> 
> Was just watching a video of Tony Baxter giving a tour of Disneyland Paris and there they have Walt's - which is arguably their nicest restaurant, right on Main St and made me wish we had something like that instead of Tony's


We've eaten at Walt's and would agree that its very good.  Probably the best meal we had at DL Paris.  But not quite up to really good French standards.  

Amusing (to me) antidote, the address of Walt's is 1401 Flower Street.  That happens to be the address of Imagineering in Burbank, CA.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disney Parks Tsum Tsums
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-fi...lush-collections-coming-soon-to-disney-parks/



Have you noticed all the Wall-E merch has been yellow?  When did Wall-E turn yellow?  Is grey dye more expensive?  Lol


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Dates Announced For 2018 Epcot International Festival of the Holidays & Candlelight Processional


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look: Edna Mode from ‘The Incredibles’ Visiting Disney Parks This Summer


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Watch Disney-Pixar’s ‘Toy Story 3’ on ABC This Wednesday for a Sneak Peek into Toy Story Land at Walt Disney World


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Edna Mode is scary.

I'm disappointed hyperspace mountain is leaving after just a month this time.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at Edna Mode!
> 
> From The Dis
> View attachment 324118



Anybody else think she is patterned off Redd's cleaner from the Blacklist?


----------



## Carol Jackson

1437disney said:


> I am the usual lurker, but was wondering if anyone knows fow far in advance this could be booked?



We were there in Feb and I booked for 16 people just a few days in advance. All 16 LOVED IT!


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Anybody else think she is patterned off Redd's cleaner from the Blacklist?


Or that Redd's cleanup woman was based off Edna Mode. Edna came first...


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First Look: Edna Mode from ‘The Incredibles’ Visiting Disney Parks This Summer



Bummed that it doesn't look like its a meet and greet


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Give Kids The World Introduces 'Behind the Themes' Tour Series


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Research Acrobatic Robots


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Or that Redd's cleanup woman was based off Edna Mode. Edna came first...


Definitely not a movie buff.  Haven't been to a theater since Moneyball.  All sports here with alot of Dis. Junior for the grantinker.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Definitely not a movie buff.  Haven't been to a theater since Moneyball.  All sports here with alot of Dis. Junior for the grantinker.


Blacklist is only what 4ish years old? Incredibles came out 14 years ago. I love both though.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Collectible Toy Story Pin Available For Disney Visa Cardmembers In Parks and Online


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New TV Spot Released For The Opening of Pixar Pier June 23rd At Disney California Adventure


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Blacklist is only what 4ish years old? Incredibles came out 14 years ago. I love both though.



Well, I'm not a lying.  Today is the first I have ever seen of her.  I think I have seen the fire breathing baby commercial before and that is about it.  As long as the shelter has beer, I lead a sheltered life!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Collectible Toy Story Pin Available For Disney Visa Cardmembers In Parks and Online



I'm not a pin collector but always nice to see some special merchandise or anything really for the Disney Visa card holders


----------



## FinnsMom7

Bay Max said:


> Have you noticed all the Wall-E merch has been yellow?  When did Wall-E turn yellow?  Is grey dye more expensive?  Lol


Hasn't he always been yellow? at least his base is.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

FinnsMom7 said:


> Hasn't he always been yellow? at least his base is.



I believe a clean Wall-E is a yellow Wall-E.  He is pretty dirty most of the movie if not all of it though


----------



## Reddog1134

Tigger's ally said:


> Anybody else think she is patterned off Redd's cleaner from the Blacklist?



I originally thought she was based on Linda Hunt.


----------



## skier_pete

Reddog1134 said:


> I originally thought she was based on Linda Hunt.
> 
> View attachment 324140


From Wikipedia:



> Edna is believed to have been based primarily on costume designer Edith Head, although there has been constant speculation as to whether or not other real-life celebrities had inspired Edna, particularly _Vogue_ editor-in-chief Anna Wintour and actress Linda Hunt.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney Happy Collection at Target

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/shop-now-...ppy-collection-at-target-online-and-in-store/


----------



## Andrew015

]New float being tested tonight at DHS.


----------



## MichiganScott

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Research Acrobatic Robots



I bow before our acrobatic robot overlords.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MichiganScott said:


> I bow before our acrobatic robot overlords.



Don’t blame me, I voted for Push the trash can


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Andrew015 said:


> ]New float being tested tonight at DHS.



Float?  Like for a parade?


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Opening Season Just Announced for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge

Summer 2019 for Disneyland 
Late Fall 2019 for DHS


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Opening Season Just Announced for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge
> 
> Summer 2019 for Disneyland
> Late Fall 2019 for DHS





rteetz said:


>



Sort of confirms what we thought right?  Though I guess “summer” could be a bit later than some thinking for Disneyland and that can cover up to like setember right?


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sort of confirms what we thought right?  Though I guess “summer” could be a bit later than some thinking for Disneyland and that can cover up to like setember right?


It can but with late fall being announced for dhs im going with they are aiming for Memorial Day for summer kickoff with the opening.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I will lose it if they fly TIEs for the opening, like that dragon they flew that one time then was never seen again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> It can but with late fall being announced for dhs im going with they are aiming for Memorial Day for summer kickoff with the opening.



Yeah, that was the date I recalled being discussed but never clear to me exactly what the seasons are for Disney so wasn’t sure if that was spring or Summer to Disney

Key takeaway I think is that the lands are relatively on time or at least not huge delays yet pushing it off rumored openings


----------



## RunningPrince

We can approximate the Disneyland SW:GE opening date ranges based on peak pricing for one day tickets. Summer is typically considered last week and a half of May starting with Wednesday (transition from value to regular/peak season pricing) before Memorial Day weekend and continuing until third week of August when Monday-Thursday return to value season pricing (kids back in school).  I think potential date range could be Memorial Day weekend to mid/late June.  I'd also expect some sort of D23 special event there (late/after hours) similar to the Fantasmic 2.0 preview offered during 2017 D23 event.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, that was the date I recalled being discussed but never clear to me exactly what the seasons are for Disney so wasn’t sure if that was spring or Summer to Disney
> 
> Key takeaway I think is that the lands are relatively on time or at least not huge delays yet pushing it off rumored openings


Disney doesn’t want to fall behind on Star Wars. More pressure than say toy story.


----------



## rteetz

RunningPrince said:


> We can approximate the Disneyland SW:GE opening date ranges based on peak pricing for one day tickets. Summer is typically considered last week and a half of May starting with Wednesday (transition from value to regular/peak season pricing) before Memorial Day weekend and continuing until third week of September when Monday-Thursday return to value season pricing.  I think potential date range could be Memorial Day weekend to mid/late June.  I'd also expect some sort of D23 special event there (late/after hours) similar to the Fantasmic 2.0 preview offered during 2017 D23 event.


While a good indicator yes Disney is expected to change to tiered multi day tickets and expected to change up annual passes before this land opens.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> While a good indicator yes Disney is expected to change to tiered multi day tickets and expected to change up annual passes before this land opens.


It will be interesting to see if military salute tickets will be available the next couple of years as well. Same with any dvc ticket perks. I think the demand here will be so high Disney won't have to offer those.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> While a good indicator yes Disney is expected to change to tiered multi day tickets and expected to change up annual passes before this land opens.


“Change up annual passes” — how?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> “Change up annual passes” — how?


Mainly for Disneyland according to rumors. They’ll have days blocked out for Disneyland only and DCA will be available to help crowds. Also expect a price increase.


----------



## RunningPrince

rteetz said:


> While a good indicator yes Disney is expected to change to tiered multi day tickets and expected to change up annual passes before this land opens.



So several strategies for everyone to think about to "price protect" to hedge for expected ticket price/changes...

1) If you plan on DLR annual pass, purchase it late summer before Labor Day 2018 to cover opening date for Disneyland SW:GE summer 2019 opening (Signature or Signature Plus to not have blackout during opening day).
2) You can buy multi-day pass now and use it for the opening (Mult-day tickets must be used within 13 days of first use or by January 13, 2020, whichever comes first).
3) One-day tickets bought today are valid now through December 31, 2019.  One-day Peak ticket can be used for any day (Peak, Regular or Value).


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Mainly for Disneyland according to rumors. They’ll have days blocked out for Disneyland only and DCA will be available to help crowds. Also expect a price increase.


What about WDW? Granted, they have more room to spread the crowds, but still, there are a lot of people just waiting to drop a ton of cash to get there that might not normally visit. Any rumors yet on what impact SW:GE will have on tix or passes there?


----------



## DizDaD7

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Float?*  Like for a parade?


Nah, Like Root Beer over at 50'sPT....


----------



## dina444444

RunningPrince said:


> So several strategies for everyone to think about to "price protect" to hedge for expected ticket price/changes...
> 
> 1) If you plan on DLR annual pass, purchase it late summer before Labor Day 2018 to cover opening date for Disneyland SW:GE summer 2019 opening (Signature or Signature Plus to not have blackout during opening day).
> 2) You can buy multi-day pass now and use it for the opening (Mult-day tickets must be used within 13 days of first use or by January 13, 2020, whichever comes first).
> 3) One-day tickets bought today are valid now through December 31, 2019.  One-day Peak ticket can be used for any day (Peak, Regular or Value).


Signature language now says it could be blocked out during days other than the December holidays when you buy it.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> What about WDW? Granted, they have more room to spread the crowds, but still, there are a lot of people just waiting to drop a ton of cash to get there that might not normally visit. Any rumors yet on what impact SW:GE will have on tix or passes there?


Obviously a price increase is expected but I wouldn’t expect major changes to the AP for WDW because it’s not like the DLR system and they don’t have as many.


----------



## RunningPrince

dina444444 said:


> Signature language now says it could be blocked out during days other than the December holidays when you buy it.


Good point - so Signature Plus or Premier which state 365 days in contract when you purchase it are safest choices.  Since the "When is a Passport Good for Admission?" pop-up calendar shows Signature admission/blockout dates through April 2019, we'll all need to keep an eye on that calendar as each month gets added to see if any clues are given as to potential opening dates...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Obviously a price increase is expected but I wouldn’t expect major changes to the AP for WDW because it’s not like the DLR system and they don’t have as many.



I am more interested in Hours and hard ticketed events for it


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am more interested in Hours and hard ticketed events for it


We have some time before that comes out.


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Opening Season Just Announced for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge
> 
> Summer 2019 for Disneyland
> Late Fall 2019 for DHS



So they just confirmed the dates that were already more or less what had already been said.

Pretty sure they'll be targeting Memorial Day and Thanksgiving. Man those crowds are going to be scary.


----------



## Bay Max

FinnsMom7 said:


> Hasn't he always been yellow? at least his base is.



But not his face!  Is face the right word?


----------



## Bay Max




----------



## Andrew015

TheMaxRebo said:


> Float?  Like for a parade?


----------



## rteetz

Andrew015 said:


>


That’s not a parade that’s the mobile stages that sit in the hub during the day. They move them out before the fireworks.


----------



## Andrew015

rteetz said:


> That’s not a parade that’s the mobile stages that sit in the hub during the day. They move them out before the fireworks.



Gotcha, first I had seen this!


----------



## osully

Hmm I feel like we already knew those "dates" - could they be more vague? 

I can't book my November 2019 trip til December this year or so anyways (flights and hotels with AirMiles rewards) so here's hoping they announce some dates. And yes, I know, you shouldn't plan a trip mainly because something should be open by then, but I will risk it. Just hoping they actually announce at some point i.e. October. November.

Gotta be one of those 2. December isn't late fall. 

_I guess they only announced Toy Story opening date this year though. February it was announced for June... Hmm! _


----------



## Bay Max

Not sure if this is already known, but I got info. from an inside source that the DAK Club 33 will be in Harambe and not the other rumored locations.


----------



## MommaBerd

CNBC just reported that Comcast has publicly announced they are preparing to make a premium all-cash offer for Fox. They have secured the financing and preparations are in “advanced stages,” but did say that they haven’t made a final decision (actually made an offer) yet. It seems they are courting the Comcast shareholders vs. Murdoch.


----------



## Moliphino

osully said:


> Hmm I feel like we already knew those "dates" - could they be more vague?
> 
> I can't book my November 2019 trip til December this year or so anyways (flights and hotels with AirMiles rewards) so here's hoping they announce some dates. And yes, I know, you shouldn't plan a trip mainly because something should be open by then, but I will risk it. Just hoping they actually announce at some point i.e. October. November.
> 
> Gotta be one of those 2. December isn't late fall.
> 
> _I guess they only announced Toy Story opening date this year though. February it was announced for June... Hmm! _



It's still fall up until December 21!


----------



## FinnsMom7

Bay Max said:


> But not his face!  Is face the right word?


that is true I am going based on my pin, keychain and dashboard figure (DH has the eve counterparts) that yellow is a majority color - I hadn't actually looked at the tsum tsum but that is overly yellow.


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> Not sure if this is already known, but I got info. from an inside source that the DAK Club 33 will be in Harambe and not the other rumored locations.


Where would they put it though? That’s a late change if they haven’t started work yet.


----------



## Firebird060

I am not to worried about the Comcast bid,  putting a all cash offer although is nice, i am not sure if it is really enough to move Disney off of primary position.  Stock is what the Murdochs want,  Even if it pushes Disney to up there bid, I think they might only up it in cash to match the Comcast offer.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Chewbacca and guests got to ride together

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-pilot-at-star-tours-the-adventures-continue/

I also like the title of the guy who wrote this article; synergy manager.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Chewbacca and guests got to ride together
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-pilot-at-star-tours-the-adventures-continue/
> 
> I also like the title of the guy who wrote this article; synergy manager.



Such fun!!!


----------



## Lee Matthews

MommaBerd said:


> CNBC just reported that Comcast has publicly announced they are preparing to make a premium all-cash offer for Fox. They have secured the financing and preparations are in “advanced stages,” but did say that they haven’t made a final decision (actually made an offer) yet. It seems they are courting the Comcast shareholders vs. Murdoch.



All cash lol Are Comcast trying to bankrupt themselves?


----------



## Lee Matthews

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Opening Season Just Announced for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge
> 
> Summer 2019 for Disneyland
> Late Fall 2019 for DHS



I really imagine when they say late 2019 that they are going for December and tie it in with the movie and cover themselves.

I'll go late 2021 when the hotel is open too


----------



## mollmoll4

Bay Max said:


>


To be fair, he is also not pill-shaped. The tsum tsum's have always been SUPER odd to me, but my 3 year old loves them so we have a few at home.


----------



## MissGina5

mollmoll4 said:


> To be fair, he is also not pill-shaped. The tsum tsum's have always been SUPER odd to me, but my 3 year old loves them so we have a few at home.


Im thinking of it as his eyes being folded and facing up lol


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Saw Deadpool 2 last night. It was very funny. Ryan Reynolds has no problem making fun of himself it totally works.

The aftercredits were perfect too. 

I will say there were 2 previews (one way more than another) before Deadpool 2 in our theater....that were...very inappropriate for children. You'd expect it to a certain point being that Deadpool 2 is rated R..but even I was like..ewwwwwww.

Anywho I'm looking forward to seeing more of the character Deadpool.


----------



## Kaleidodad

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Saw Deadpool 2 last night. It was very funny. Ryan Reynolds has no problem making fun of himself it totally works.
> 
> The aftercredits were perfect too.
> 
> I will say there were 2 previews (one way more than another) before Deadpool 2 in our theater....that were...very inappropriate for children. You'd expect it to a certain point being that Deadpool 2 is rated R..but even I was like..ewwwwwww.
> 
> Anywho I'm looking forward to seeing more of the character Deadpool.


Well to be fair you were seeing a movie with a _hard_-R rating in Deadpool 2: it's really not for children of any age.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Kaleidodad said:


> Well to be fair you were seeing a movie with a _hard_-R rating in Deadpool 2: it's really not for children of any age.


I didn't say it was for children. I was saying because R-rated you can take under 17 with a parent or guardian. 

I don't need a lesson on ratings..trust me.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

A Sneak ‘Pixar Pier’ Peek at Lamplight Lounge at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## Kaleidodad

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I didn't say it was for children. I was saying because R-rated you can take under 17 with a parent or guardian.
> 
> I don't need a lesson on ratings..trust me.


Just saying, previews that are inappropriate for children tend to be shown at movies that are inappropriate for children.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Kaleidodad said:


> Just saying, previews that are inappropriate for children tend to be shown at movies that are inappropriate for children.


Just saying..I didn't say that they were appropriate.

For pete's sake stop dissecting my words. It was meant as a heads up to anyone..individuals with kids and individuals without kids.


----------



## Kaleidodad

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Just saying..I didn't say that they were appropriate.
> 
> For pete's sake stop dissecting my words. It was meant as a heads up to anyone..individuals with kids and individuals without kids.


And I'm following up to your post to say people shouldn't be taking kids to see Deadpool 2 at all, so it won't be an issue.  But thank you for providing my first back-and-forth with Mackenzie Click-Mickelson, it feels like a rite of passage for newbies on the DISboards.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Kaleidodad said:


> And I'm following up to your post to say people shouldn't be taking kids to see Deadpool 2 at all,


That's someone else's decision, not mine nor yours. Only someone looking for a back and forth would try and make a mountain out of an observation.


----------



## rteetz

Kaleidodad said:


> And I'm following up to your post to say people shouldn't be taking kids to see Deadpool 2 at all, so it won't be an issue.  But thank you for providing my first back-and-forth with Mackenzie Click-Mickelson, it feels like a rite of passage for newbies on the DISboards.





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That's someone else's decision, not mine nor yours. Only someone looking for a back and forth would try and make a mountain out of an observation.



Let’s move on please.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dina444444




----------



## dina444444




----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Chewbacca and guests got to ride together
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-pilot-at-star-tours-the-adventures-continue/
> 
> I also like the title of the guy who wrote this article; synergy manager.



So does this mean we are getting a new iteration of Star Tours? I really like it best when it is randomized, but I did sort of get chills last time when it finished the ride at Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> So does this mean we are getting a new iteration of Star Tours? I really like it best when it is randomized, but I did sort of get chills last time when it finished the ride at Galaxy's Edge.


No this was just a one time thing. They don’t usually add new scenes for the Star Wars story films.


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Saw Deadpool 2 last night. It was very funny. Ryan Reynolds has no problem making fun of himself it totally works.
> 
> The aftercredits were perfect too.
> 
> I will say there were 2 previews (one way more than another) before Deadpool 2 in our theater....that were...very inappropriate for children. You'd expect it to a certain point being that Deadpool 2 is rated R..but even I was like..ewwwwwww.
> 
> Anywho I'm looking forward to seeing more of the character Deadpool.



I think I know the ones we're referring to -we had them too. Those trailers were R rated trailers though - and it's an R rated movie.  Right in front of me in line, our theater turned away a group of kids that were under 17 - told they could only be allowed in if they were accompanied by someone over 21. It was great to see actually - though I almost wanted to tell them "Dudes, just buy a ticket for Infinity War and sneak in the other theater."  I'm a responsible adult so i didn't.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> No this was just a one time thing. They don’t usually add new scenes for the Star Wars story films.



Well - that's true. Are we still stuck going to Crait - or have they reverted to randomization again?


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Well - that's true. Are we still stuck going to Crait - or have they reverted to randomization again?


It is random


----------



## Firebird060

dina444444 said:


>


I guess I know where I am going next year after D23 for Cocktails and Lobster Nachos


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The four neighborhoods of Pixar Pier

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ure-park/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo0517180523180039C

Darn I was really looking forward to the original Nieghborhood 1,2,3,4....


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Cruise Line celebrates Solo on the Seas

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ory-on-the-high-seas-with-disney-cruise-line/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The four neighborhoods of Pixar Pier
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ure-park/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo0517180523180039C
> 
> Darn I was really looking forward to the original Nieghborhood 1,2,3,4....


I for one was waiting for the 5 and 6 expansion pack


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> I for one was waiting for the 5 and 6 expansion pack



Well, if it is anything Disney Infinity you they will have to build a new Pixar Pier base to accept the new packs


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Potato Head is officially returning to Toy Story Mania!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Decorations, Photo Spots Appear for Incredible Tomorrowland Expo at Magic Kingdom

Um... yeah...


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Mr. Potato Head is officially returning to Toy Story Mania!



I was really hoping that was going to happen.  He's the main reason I got in line for it.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Decorations, Photo Spots Appear for Incredible Tomorrowland Expo at Magic Kingdom
> 
> Um... yeah...



Seamless...not cheap looking at all...


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> Where would they put it though? That’s a late change if they haven’t started work yet.



I'm not sure.  But was there anything officially reported about a different location or just speculation?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Decorations, Photo Spots Appear for Incredible Tomorrowland Expo at Magic Kingdom
> 
> Um... yeah...



the decorations are pretty, um, unspectacular - a few of the photo spots are kinda cool and any time there is a new Character Meet (in this case Edna Mode) that is cool!


----------



## rteetz

Bay Max said:


> I'm not sure.  But was there anything officially reported about a different location or just speculation?


Disney hasn't confirmed any locations. 

Everything I have heard said the old lounge in Dinosaur including sources on WDWMagic.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> the decorations are pretty, um, unspectacular - a few of the photo spots are kinda cool and any time there is a new Character Meet (in this case Edna Mode) that is cool!


Yeah the photo ops are fine. The decor not so much.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> Disney hasn't confirmed any locations.
> 
> Everything I have heard said the old lounge in Dinosaur including sources on WDWMagic.



That's what I heard too, though the person I spoke to was pretty reliable.  She did admit, though, that Disney keeps things very need-to-know and also spreads misinformation even with many of the cast members who are intimately involved in projects.


----------



## Gusey

At least they are committing to the event, and completely themeing the land for the temporary cover of the land. Don't like them covering the Tomorrowland sign with a rectangle for the Incredibles, that is making it a bit overkill.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Chew is ending and Good Morning America afternoon is coming 

http://variety.com/2018/tv/news/good-morning-america-abc-third-hour-1202820003/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Chew is ending and Good Morning America afternoon is coming
> 
> http://variety.com/2018/tv/news/good-morning-america-abc-third-hour-1202820003/



just saw that and my first thought was "how does this impact the Food and Wine Festival?" ... I assume they will find other celebrity Chefs to take that spot and have a booth or whatever, but seemed like that was a growing part of the event


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Disney hasn't confirmed any locations.
> 
> Everything I have heard said the old lounge in Dinosaur including sources on WDWMagic.



They have confirmed the rough location to club members, but were asked not to share.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Yeah the photo ops are fine. The decor not so much.


I wouldn't like how they cover up so much normal Tomorrowland photos.

The photo ops are totally fine but the banners all over not so much and over the sign for Tomorrowland, etc.


----------



## MommaBerd

Lee Matthews said:


> All cash lol Are Comcast trying to bankrupt themselves?



I’m assuming that’s why they secured financing. Their stock isn’t as valuable or stable as Disney’s. 

I still think it’s all posturing for some trades. Comcast wants Hulu or Sky news or something. Maybe Disney can end up with the Marvel licenses? Although, I imagine the properties are more valuable than being able to use certain characters at WDW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I wouldn't like how they cover up so much normal Tomorrowland photos.
> 
> The photo ops are totally fine but the banners all over not so much and over the sign for Tomorrowland, etc.



The sign over tomorrowland is the one that really gets me.  The banners on the TTA aren't too bad (makes me think of wraps they do on the monorail) and I like most of the photo ops, but that sign on the main Tomorroland sign looks cheesy and is like the first thing you see!


----------



## Firebird060

I doubt it is posturing, I think Comcast feels that they dont have any IPs and  Fox has them.   I also feel that Comcast realizes that They need more internet bases content creators.  They are kinda behind on the times when it comes to acquiring this in there corp portfolio. I also thinks the CEO of Comcast and Disney have a personal Axe to grind.  Sky TV is a nice jewel and by acquiring Fox which ever company does so, already has half of skys stock.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> They have confirmed the rough location to club members, but were asked not to share.


So is it Dinosaur or harambe? Not sure where it would go in harambe.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> The sign over tomorrowland is the one that really gets me.  The banners on the TTA aren't too bad (makes me think of wraps they do on the monorail) and I like most of the photo ops, but that sign on the main Tomorroland sign looks cheesy and is like the first thing you see!


Agreed and I'm thinking of those people who would love (ok maybe I'm the only one lol) to get that picture and now will find a darn sign over it.


----------



## closetmickey

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Saw Deadpool 2 last night. It was very funny. Ryan Reynolds has no problem making fun of himself it totally works.
> 
> The aftercredits were perfect too.
> 
> I will say there were 2 previews (one way more than another) before Deadpool 2 in our theater....that were...very inappropriate for children. You'd expect it to a certain point being that Deadpool 2 is rated R..but even I was like..ewwwwwww.
> 
> Anywho I'm looking forward to seeing more of the character Deadpool.


Thank you for the reminder re: previews. Experienced this myself, once. Had investigated and decided the particular movie was ok for my teenager, but boy, the previews sure were not!! We will be showing up to Deadpool (with my 17 year old) as close to the start of the movie as possible.
Thanks again!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Agreed and I'm thinking of those people who would love (ok maybe I'm the only one lol) to get that picture and now will find a darn sign over it.



no, definitely not just you.  Not saying we get that picture for every land, every trip - but I think getting a picture with family members under or near the entrance signs to the different lands is not uncommon - great for those people on the "once in a life time" trips!


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Chew is ending and Good Morning America afternoon is coming
> 
> http://variety.com/2018/tv/news/good-morning-america-abc-third-hour-1202820003/


with all that Mario Betalli stuff I guess it isn't surprising


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Decorations, Photo Spots Appear for Incredible Tomorrowland Expo at Magic Kingdom
> 
> Um... yeah...


God is this for the whole summer? I may vomit when I’m there in a couple of weeks


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> with all that Mario Betalli stuff I guess it isn't surprising


I really liked the chew. They seem to have been doing fine without him and there are plenty of other chefs they could have added.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> with all that Mario Betalli stuff I guess it isn't surprising





rteetz said:


> I really liked the chew. They seem to have been doing fine without him and there are plenty of other chefs they could have added.



yeah, I would think if they wanted to they could keep it going ... 7 years is a pretty good run for any show, sometimes things just run their course


----------



## wareagle57

umichigan10 said:


> God is this for the whole summer? I may vomit when I’m there in a couple of weeks



OK that is way worse than I even thought possible. At the very least they need to remove the big sign on the entrance into/out of Tomorrowland.


----------



## umichigan10

wareagle57 said:


> OK that is way worse than I even thought possible. At the very least they need to remove the big sign on the entrance into/out of Tomorrowland.


The only thing I’m thankful for is that I’m active on this forum and am not gonna be totally bamboozled by it when I get there


----------



## wareagle57

closetmickey said:


> Thank you for the reminder re: previews. Experienced this myself, once. Had investigated and decided the particular movie was ok for my teenager, but boy, the previews sure were not!! We will be showing up to Deadpool (with my 17 year old) as close to the start of the movie as possible.
> Thanks again!



I just really can't imagine what couple possibly in a trailer that is worse than the content in Deadpool. It's not violence or language, and they don't show nudity in trailers so....


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

wareagle57 said:


> I just really can't imagine what couple possibly in a trailer that is worse than the content in Deadpool. It's not violence or language, and they don't show nudity in trailers so....





Spoiler: Details



Just a clarification- it was a red band trailer so it can show nudity and profanity and other items. If you'd like to see yourself it's happytime murders.  *My opinion was that there was a very obvious scene for which I found a bit much for a preview--key word--preview and I wanted to give a heads up. Of course it's not an opinion that has to be shared by others.



Anywho back to News so we don't go off a tangent again


----------



## marcar12

rteetz said:


> Mr. Potato Head is officially returning to Toy Story Mania!



Do FP+ riders still get to see Mr. Potato Head? Or is he just a part of the Stand-by line? (sorry, I have never been on this ride before.)


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> So is it Dinosaur or harambe? Not sure where it would go in harambe.



I won't share what I was asked not to, but prior to finding out from the Club, I had been told that it was never going into Dinosaur or Nomad Lounges, and would be a new building that has yet to start construction.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Hmm what a coincidence. I just booked a Disney cruise for mid to late November 2019. And happen to have some three day tickets waiting for me in my account. Wonder what I'lI do with them.


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> So is it Dinosaur or harambe? Not sure where it would go in harambe.


I noticed the inside of Tusker house has a second floor in the serving station area...and the new club will want kitchen facilities..so maybe there ? or behind there?


----------



## rteetz

marcar12 said:


> Do FP+ riders still get to see Mr. Potato Head? Or is he just a part of the Stand-by line? (sorry, I have never been on this ride before.)


We don’t know yet.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I won't share what I was asked not to, but prior to finding out from the Club, I had been told that it was never going into Dinosaur or Nomad Lounges, and would be a new building that has yet to start construction.


Ok thank you that helps.


----------



## Bay Max

The Pho said:


> I won't share what I was asked not to, but prior to finding out from the Club, I had been told that it was never going into Dinosaur or Nomad Lounges, and would be a new building that has yet to start construction.



That's consistent with what I've heard.


----------



## MissGina5

umichigan10 said:


> God is this for the whole summer? I may vomit when I’m there in a couple of weeks


this is for the whole summer?! THAT WAS THE BEST THEY COULD DO?! after all the promotion for the incredible summer or whatever this is it?! yikes!


----------



## mikeamizzle

umichigan10 said:


> God is this for the whole summer? I may vomit when I’m there in a couple of weeks



First the monorail wrap in Disneyland and now this.. Ugh.

Cant they slap some of these poster's and vinyl stickers onto the wall's of the soon-to-be-corridor to nowhere that will be Pixar Place once TS land opens in like, a month? This is not what anyone asked for..


----------



## umichigan10

MissGina5 said:


> this is for the whole summer?! THAT WAS THE BEST THEY COULD DO?! after all the promotion for the incredible summer or whatever this is it?! yikes!





mikeamizzle said:


> First the monorail wrap in Disneyland and now this.. Ugh.
> 
> Cant they slap some of these poster's and vinyl stickers onto the wall's of the soon-to-be-corridor to nowhere that will be Pixar Place once TS land opens in like, a month? This is not what anyone asked for..



I have a haunted mansion poster and Frontierland sign hanging up in my room. I’ve already surpassed the “theming” that went into this


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Chew is ending and Good Morning America afternoon is coming
> 
> http://variety.com/2018/tv/news/good-morning-america-abc-third-hour-1202820003/


I might be in the minority, but I find The Chew unwatchable -- can't stand them.  Seems sad that all they can come up with as a replacement is an additional hour of a morning show... ...



TheMaxRebo said:


> just saw that and my first thought was "how does this impact the Food and Wine Festival?" ... I assume they will find other celebrity Chefs to take that spot and have a booth or whatever, but seemed like that was a growing part of the event


My first thought was "Oh, good!  Won't have to avoid this stuff at F&W anymore!"  



The Pho said:


> They have confirmed the rough location to club members, but were asked not to share.


Are there confirmed/accepted members outside of Golden Oak yet?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Are there confirmed/accepted members outside of Golden Oak yet?


Yes


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Yes


Do we know anything more about this?  I'm just curious.  Have they accepted as many as they're going to?  Do they have a waiting list like DL already??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> My first thought was "Oh, good! Won't have to avoid this stuff at F&W anymore!"



I haven’t been to F&W is years so honestly no idea if it was good or bad - definitely wasn’t a key thing to attract me but can see why some people into it


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Do we know anything more about this?  I'm just curious.  Have they accepted as many as they're going to?  Do they have a waiting list like DL already??


They are making members stay very quiet about details much like the Disneyland club. No wait list yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wine Bar George Full Menu


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Decorations, Photo Spots Appear for Incredible Tomorrowland Expo at Magic Kingdom
> 
> Um... yeah...


----------



## Keels

closetmickey said:


> Thank you for the reminder re: previews. Experienced this myself, once. Had investigated and decided the particular movie was ok for my teenager, but boy, the previews sure were not!! We will be showing up to Deadpool (with my 17 year old) as close to the start of the movie as possible.
> Thanks again!





wareagle57 said:


> I just really can't imagine what couple possibly in a trailer that is worse than the content in Deadpool. It's not violence or language, and they don't show nudity in trailers so....



I saw Deadpool 2 last Thursday and for the LIFE of me, I can't think of a single trailer that came across as remotely offensive to me. Heck, I can't even remember any of the trailers except another movie with Tom Hardy playing a comic book character ...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Keels said:


> I saw Deadpool 2 last Thursday and for the LIFE of me, I can't think of a single trailer that came across as remotely offensive to me. Heck, I can't even remember any of the trailers except another movie with Tom Hardy playing a comic book character ...


The trailer wasn't shown to every movie theater that much I do know.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Keels said:


> I saw Deadpool 2 last Thursday and for the LIFE of me, I can't think of a single trailer that came across as remotely offensive to me. Heck, I can't even remember any of the trailers except another movie with Tom Hardy playing a comic book character ...


I was actually thinking the same I can't even recall what they were and it was Sunday - purge and some ridiculous telemarketing weird concept were all I remember everything else was typical R rated previews for an R rated movie - and of the comic movies deadpool def pushes the rating so if someone is ok with the movie content the previews are mild in comparison


----------



## Keels

FinnsMom7 said:


> I was actually thinking the same I can't even recall what they were and it was Sunday - purge and some ridiculous telemarketing weird concept were all I remember everything else was typical R rated previews for an R rated movie - and of the comic movies deadpool def pushes the rating so if someone is ok with the movie content the previews are mild in comparison



I'm all-in on The Purge prequel. And the puppet movie.


----------



## rteetz

Just saw the Lamplight Lounge has a drink called “Over Budget”. Is Imagineering/Disney trolling themselves?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Discovery Island Carnival is ending June 16th.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  PHOTOS: New Merchandise Available at Select Magic Kingdom Stores


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has filed permits to demolish the Carousel Inn near Disneyland soon

https://twitter.com/dlthings/status/999331989248360448?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Just saw the Lamplight Lounge has a drink called “Over Budget”. Is Imagineering/Disney trolling themselves?



And it you can finish it in less than 2 mins you win a t-shirt that says “I’m just here to pay for everything”


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> And it you can finish it in less than 2 mins you win a t-shirt that says “I’m just here to pay for everything”



That's a good one!  

I bought the bar a round last time after a great day playing a round of golf with my son.  Good thing we were at the Gurgling Suitcase because my total for the round only came to right at $90.  Heck, I have spent more than that for my wife and I at the dockside bar at the Boathouse for an evening and she only had a glass of wine.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

TheMaxRebo said:


> And it you can finish it in less than 2 mins you win a t-shirt that says “I’m just here to pay for everything”



If you can't finish the drink in under 2 minutes, you personally are required to purchase tickets to a desert party, extra magic hours, and upgrade your room to concierge level for the rest of your stay for over budget blues.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> If you can't finish the drink in under 2 minutes, you personally are required to purchase tickets to a desert party, extra magic hours, and upgrade your room to concierge level for the rest of your stay for over budget blues.



as an added bonus you will be entitled to pay for the extra fast passes for now staying concierge!

on the downside you are also required to pay for a Bibity Bobbity Boutique appointment whether you have kids or not


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Discovery Island Carnival is ending June 16th.



For the life of me I can't think of what this is.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Decorations, Photo Spots Appear for Incredible Tomorrowland Expo at Magic Kingdom
> 
> Um... yeah...


Some of that stuff (specifically signage) looks really cheap, like stuff made at Staples or whatnot.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Decorations, Photo Spots Appear for Incredible Tomorrowland Expo at Magic Kingdom
> 
> Um... yeah...



They spared no expense (of their $300 budget)! 
Seriously though the photo spots are neat - but the rest of that is so... basic.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> For the life of me I can't think of what this is.


It’s at the stage near flame tree at AK.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Riviera Update

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-ri...r-towers-at-caribbean-beach-resort-5-23-2018/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney patents regarding Star Wars 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/new-disne...f-a-westworld-style-virtual-narrative-system/


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

a4matte said:


> They spared no expense (of their $300 budget)!
> Seriously though the photo spots are neat - but the rest of that is so... basic.



LOL!  Agreed; the photo spots will be fun!  I could imagine some of the signage being really neat from the eyes of a child; however, the sign over the tomorrowland arch is rough, especially with the tomorrowland still partially visible.  Not really good show.


----------



## danikoski

So, after well over a month, this finally showed up. I love it, although I was hoping the design would be on both sides of the band, but it isn't.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New renderings for Infinity Falls 

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/05/seaworld-orlando-unveils-new-renderings.html?m=1


----------



## Brocktoon

Disney Australia wins naming rights for Melbourne's Etihad Stadium to become 'Marvel Stadium' :

https://www.theage.com.au/melbourne...lbourne-s-etihad-stadium-20180524-p4zh5i.html


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> Just saw the Lamplight Lounge has a drink called “Over Budget”. Is Imagineering/Disney trolling themselves?



When Tomorrow Land Terrace offers a a drink called "Phoning it in" you'll have your answer.


----------



## creamcityleo79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Discovery Island Carnival is ending June 16th.


This makes me so so sad!  One of the best memories I have at Disney World EVER was watching the last show of the day and cast members from retail/food locations around the area dancing (quite well...they knew all the moves) with guests.  It was such a perfect example of Disney magic, to me...pure joy and humans coming together and celebrating life! It will be missed!


----------



## JARNJ3

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if they did work on the DHS one too. Otherwise I don’t see why the boats couldn’t go to it with just skipping the swolphin stop.



Any update on the progress with the boats with the Swan\Dolphin construction?

Wondering if it would be fixed by July 4th?


----------



## hertamaniac

JARNJ3 said:


> Any update on the progress with the boats with the Swan\Dolphin construction?
> 
> Wondering if it would be fixed by July 4th?



I read via KTP, 6 weeks from May 7th.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

rteetz said:


> That’s not a parade that’s the mobile stages that sit in the hub during the day. They move them out before the fireworks.


 they did not move it on Sunday when I was there, made it hard to watch the show.  No good spots to stand to see it without huge places blocked.


----------



## hertamaniac

marcar12 said:


> Do FP+ riders still get to see Mr. Potato Head? Or is he just a part of the Stand-by line? (sorry, I have never been on this ride before.)



I hope they position him so you can see him in either line.


----------



## rteetz

MommyinHonduras said:


> they did not move it on Sunday when I was there, made it hard to watch the show.  No good spots to stand to see it without huge places blocked.


They must not have been working or something.


----------



## MissGina5

creamcityleo79 said:


> This makes me so so sad!  One of the best memories I have at Disney World EVER was watching the last show of the day and cast members from retail/food locations around the area dancing (quite well...they knew all the moves) with guests.  It was such a perfect example of Disney magic, to me...pure joy and humans coming together and celebrating life! It will be missed!


wait is the stage next to like the rum dole whip stand?!/bathrooms/merchandise store?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Downtown Disney Businesses to Close Earlier Than Expected


----------



## rteetz

There are also new drinks at Lamplight Lounge called "Research Trip" and "No Deadline"...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Military Veterans Can Redeem Free Admission at SeaWorld Parks Between May 24 and July 4


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Live-Action 'Mulan' Casts Utkarsh Ambudkar and Ron Yuan


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Table Service Dining Reservations Now Available During Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party


----------



## rteetz

*News*

President of Business Operations Bruce Rosenblum Exits Disney-ABC TV Group


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Coronado Springs Expansion Construction Update 5/23/2018


----------



## SureAsLiz

MissGina5 said:


> wait is the stage next to like the rum dole whip stand?!/bathrooms/merchandise store?


No, the stage you're thinking of in Africa.
This one is in Discovery Island just past where Dug/Russel meet and just before the bridge to Dinoland.

Carnivale is a dance party that takes place in the evenings. Recently they added Jose and Panchito (3 Caballeros) but took them out a few weeks ago just before announcing the show was ending


----------



## Firebird060

Its was a fun short lived by Disney standards, event.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Downtown Disney Businesses to Close Earlier Than Expected


They aren’t closing earlier than expected. They had until June 30 to be out. But most had been saying since that was announced that they would close between June 17-24.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> They aren’t closing earlier than expected. They had until June 30 to be out. But most had been saying since that was announced that they would close between June 17-24.


Someone should tell Tom that then


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Details of Incredible Tomorrowland Expo beginning tomorrow at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

  PHOTOS: Extensive Refurbishment of Jurassic Park Continues at Islands of Adventure


----------



## DBDiz

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Table Service Dining Reservations Now Available During Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party



Seems foolish to me, who would pay upwards of $80pp for the opportunity to sit at a table for 2 hours while the party goes on without you?


----------



## Tigger's ally

DBDiz said:


> Seems foolish to me, who would pay upwards of $80pp for the opportunity to sit at a table for 2 hours while the party goes on without you?


 
fools and their money parting?  First I ever heard of that.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Details of Incredible Tomorrowland Expo beginning tomorrow at the Magic Kingdom


That super stretchy burger sounds like it might kill me, but I’m a sucker for mozzarella sticks at any and all times


----------



## Firebird060

umichigan10 said:


> That super stretchy burger sounds like it might kill me, but I’m a sucker for mozzarella sticks at any and all times



Lol ehh walk around Disney and Average 20+ miles a day and that Stretchy Burger wont do much damage, unless you add 5 Mickey Bars, a turkey Leg and 10 pounds of Popcorn


----------



## Moliphino

umichigan10 said:


> That super stretchy burger sounds like it might kill me, but I’m a sucker for mozzarella sticks at any and all times



That sounds delicious! One of my favorite sandwiches from a local place is chicken tenders, mozzarella sticks, french fries, and shredded cheddar on a huge grinder roll. It's so good, but I can't eat it often for obvious reasons.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> There are also new drinks at Lamplight Lounge called "Research Trip" and "No Deadline"...



They need a "Project Name" ... "Rock Work" ... "Full Immersion" ...


----------



## creamcityleo79

MissGina5 said:


> wait is the stage next to like the rum dole whip stand?!/bathrooms/merchandise store?


Yes.


----------



## rteetz

They have apparently added new figures above the entrances to World of Disney that look rather nice.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Donald’s Dino Bash decor

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-donalds-dino-bash-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-prepares-for-opening/

I’m not sure which is worse this or the Incredibles stuff.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Finally a Parks Blog mention about the Paris announcements 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...se-party/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0524180530180002E


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Donald’s Dino Bash decor
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-donalds-dino-bash-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-prepares-for-opening/
> 
> I’m not sure which is worse this or the Incredibles stuff.




If I get to meet Launchpad I will forgive some bad decorations


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Donald’s Dino Bash decor
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-donalds-dino-bash-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-prepares-for-opening/
> 
> I’m not sure which is worse this or the Incredibles stuff.



You can't judge that stuff yet, most of those pictures were taken thru bushes and all the walls are still up.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You can't judge that stuff yet, most of those pictures were taken thru bushes and all the walls are still up.


The concept art doesn’t show something that I’m expecting to look great. Dinoland isn’t the themed land either. This is sort of like a lip stick on a pig type thing in my eyes.


----------



## Redcon1

TheMaxRebo said:


> They need a "Project Name" ... "Rock Work" ... "Full Immersion" ...



What about "Shovels In The Ground"?


----------



## mara512

deleted


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Donald’s Dino Bash decor
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-donalds-dino-bash-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-prepares-for-opening/
> 
> I’m not sure which is worse this or the Incredibles stuff.


Probably the incredibles for me since I don’t spend a ton of time in dinoland


----------



## chasingthtdream08

Does anyone have the T.V. spot of TSL that they showed last night during Toy Story 3 on ABC? I didn't get to catch it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DBDiz said:


> Seems foolish to me, who would pay upwards of $80pp for the opportunity to sit at a table for 2 hours while the party goes on without you?


Sounds good to me.  The more people this takes out of circulation during MNSSHP the better, no?  And I'm sure plenty will do it.

But FWIW, we're in and out in 1hr at any MK restaurant.  Still wouldn't do it during MNSSHP, though.


----------



## MissGina5

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Sounds good to me.  The more people this takes out of circulation during MNSSHP the better, no?  And I'm sure plenty will do it.
> 
> But FWIW, we're in and out in 1hr at any MK restaurant.  Still wouldn't do it during MNSSHP, though.


I usually get dinner at BOG during MNSS it's one of the few times you can GET a reservation there!


----------



## TomServo27

Netflix is now worth more than Disney and Comcast.

http://money.cnn.com/2018/05/24/investing/netflix-disney-comcast-market-value/index.html

Just saw there is thread on this here.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/n...becoming-a-more-valuable-media-stock.3684473/


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Donald’s Dino Bash decor
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-donalds-dino-bash-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-prepares-for-opening/
> 
> I’m not sure which is worse this or the Incredibles stuff.



They are pretty much equally cringe-worthy.


----------



## Chef Louis

*UGH
*
Boba Fett movie in the works. Hollywood Reporter.

Sorry if this is a repost, didn't see anything. Logan was a good movie so maybe this will be as well, but I have zero excitement about this. Please Disney start making Star War movies out of the current 90 year loop.


----------



## TomServo27

Chef Louis said:


> *UGH
> *
> Boba Fett movie in the works. Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> Sorry if this is a repost, didn't see anything. Logan was a good movie so maybe this will be as well, but I have zero excitement about this. Please Disney start making Star War movies out of the current 90 year loop.


The most disappointing thing that ever happened in any movie for me was how Boba Fett died. I spent three years after Empire imagining all the cool thing Boba. Fett would do in the next movie. So yeah I all-in on this one really looking forward to it.


----------



## rteetz

chasingthtdream08 said:


> Does anyone have the T.V. spot of TSL that they showed last night during Toy Story 3 on ABC? I didn't get to catch it.


It’s on the official toy story land thread.


----------



## FoxC63

and I'm super sorry about posting it here @rteetz but...

*Morgan Freeman Accused of Harassment and Inappropriate Behavior by 8 People*

Ugh, my heart aches!
Link:  https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/24/entertainment/morgan-freeman-accusations/index.html

All of you at one point talked so much of the people that inspire you or love seeing on the big screen - that's who this man is to me, my super hero.  Are you kidding me!?!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
It appears that World of Color May not return on time. The platform broke unexpectedly and will take time and money to fix.

https://twitter.com/dlthings/status/999665190915395585?s=21


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Catch the new trailer for Disney’s Christopher Robin on The Ellen Show tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Catch the new trailer for Disney’s Christopher Robin on The Ellen Show tomorrow (Friday).


I’m looking forward to this movie.


----------



## Brocktoon

Chef Louis said:


> *UGH
> *
> Boba Fett movie in the works. Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> Sorry if this is a repost, didn't see anything. Logan was a good movie so maybe this will be as well, but I have zero excitement about this. Please Disney start making Star War movies out of the current 90 year loop.



Boba Fett doesn't excite me either, but Mangold is a really solid all-around director/producer/writer ... I'd love to see his take on the Star Wars universe, hopefully a little darker/grittier (but still PG-13)


----------



## Bay Max

Oreo is releasing a Mickey Mouse cookie. 

https://www.delish.com/food-news/a2...ion-mickey-mouse-cookies/?src=socialflowFBDEL


----------



## mom2rtk

Bay Max said:


> Oreo is releasing a Mickey Mouse cookie.
> 
> https://www.delish.com/food-news/a2...ion-mickey-mouse-cookies/?src=socialflowFBDEL


I'm bummed. I assumed they'd have ears.


----------



## MommaBerd

mom2rtk said:


> I'm bummed. I assumed they'd have ears.



I was wondering how they would pull off the “ears” design AND package them, too...but I’m still excited for them and my youngest DS will be too since they probably will come out right before his birthday.


----------



## Farro

TomServo27 said:


> The most disappointing thing that ever happened in any movie for me was how Boba Fett died. I spent three years after Empire imagining all the cool thing Boba. Fett would do in the next movie. So yeah I all-in on this one really looking forward to it.



I agree. Boba Fett was my favorite character out of all of them in the original 3 as a child. I have a Boba Fett figurine made out of metal parts on my desk at work.

I will say I also did not like the portrayal of Boba Fett in the Star Wars prequels (the ones with Natalie Portman).

If I had my way, he'd have his helmet on always, I don't need to see the man under the mask.


----------



## mom2rtk

MommaBerd said:


> I was wondering how they would pull off the “ears” design AND package them,



That's why I looked!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mom2rtk said:


> I'm bummed. I assumed they'd have ears.



It would be neat if either in one package or at least in different packages they had them in different sizes so you could use 3 to make the Mickey Mouse silhouette


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Donald’s Dinobash begins today

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/donalds-dino-bash-now-open-in-dinoland-u-s-a-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Christopher Robin trailer

https://www.ellentube.com/video/exclusive-christopher-robin-trailer.html


----------



## MamaBelle4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Christopher Robin trailer
> 
> https://www.ellentube.com/video/exclusive-christopher-robin-trailer.html


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Christopher Robin trailer
> 
> https://www.ellentube.com/video/exclusive-christopher-robin-trailer.html


 Whoo!  I can't wait!


----------



## Firebird060

I want to meet Scrooge McDuck lol


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Moana: A Homecoming Celebration’ Atmosphere Stage Show Now Open at Hong Kong Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The SUPER INCREDIBLE Foodie Guide to Incredible Tomorrowland Expo at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BREAKING: Hong Kong Disneyland Revises Frozen Attraction and Expansion Opening Dates


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Guardians of the Galaxy Roller Coaster Building Ramps-Up Construction at Epcot, Visible Inside Park


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Help build a Lego Millennium Falcon at Disney Springs

http://comicbook.com/starwars/2018/...ey-world-guests-build-lego-millennium-falcon/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BREAKING: Incredicoaster Now Testing With New Launch Spiel by Dash at Disney California Adventure


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Christopher Robin trailer
> 
> https://www.ellentube.com/video/exclusive-christopher-robin-trailer.html




That looks really good!  Caught myself just smiling at it quite a bit


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Hong Kong Disneyland Revises Frozen Attraction and Expansion Opening Dates



I hope in the final they make the mountain appear more snow covered - otherwise how do sleighs work right?


----------



## Mrs Geek

Here's hoping WDW gets that Moana stage show at some point.  We wants the wayfinder!


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Christopher Robin trailer
> 
> https://www.ellentube.com/video/exclusive-christopher-robin-trailer.html



Wow!!! I didn't think I would be interested in this but I watched it and it made me smile and tear up simultaneously!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Inside Out band release featuring Joy with Sadness and gradient icon design


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Seven new On Demand MagicBand designs Star Wars Solo and The Incredibles


----------



## rteetz

Big anniversary weekend for Disney parks in the US. Both Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout and Pandora: The World of Avatar opened one year ago this weekend.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO - Incredible Tomorrowland Expo Jack Jack Diaper Dash


----------



## rteetz




----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO - Incredible Tomorrowland Expo Jack Jack Diaper Dash


This used to be my daughter's favorite activity to watch on DCL!

...always wondered how clean that mat was, though!


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> Big anniversary weekend for Disney parks in the US. Both Guardians of the Galaxy Mission Breakout and Pandora: The World of Avatar opened one year ago this weekend.



It's hard to believe that almost a year ago a group of DISers were about ready to descend on WDW for the 20th Anniversary of the DIS as well as the grand opening of Pandora.  Great time that was!


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> It's hard to believe that almost a year ago a group of DISers were about ready to descend on WDW for the 20th Anniversary of the DIS as well as the grand opening of Pandora.  Great time that was!


It was an amazing time!


----------



## DBDiz

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO - Incredible Tomorrowland Expo Jack Jack Diaper Dash



If this is still around at the end of Sept, I may have to enter my son...


----------



## Firebird060

I wonder if Mickey Ears make Babies Dash Faster?


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO - Incredible Tomorrowland Expo Jack Jack Diaper Dash


That's really a cute idea!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wnwardii said:


> It's hard to believe that almost a year ago a group of DISers were about ready to descend on WDW for the 20th Anniversary of the DIS as well as the grand opening of Pandora.  Great time that was!



I did note Pete mentioning on this week’s podcast that he has plans for next year “that John won’t like” - no idea what that could mean but hopefully another meet is part of it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> I wonder if Mickey Ears make Babies Dash Faster?



Would think they’d pull make you slower as would be wind resistive


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Firebird060 said:


> I want to meet Scrooge McDuck


He was in the news the other day. Strangely, he was going by the name, "Bob Iger". With the price increases, I'm going to have to mortgage the kid's college fund to pay for our next trip!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

wnwardii said:


> It's hard to believe that almost a year ago a group of DISers were about ready to descend on WDW for the 20th Anniversary of the DIS as well as the grand opening of Pandora.  Great time that was!


I will probably never forget that week! It was so much fun!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Keith Olbermann is returning to ESPN

https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/644277002#click=https://t.co/W7gytPg2Kp


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I will probably never forget that week! It was so much fun!



You did a great job organizing the AK meet up!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Land clearing near Epcot 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-la...ail-beam-solar-plant-for-epcot-hotel-support/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ant-Man preview coming to Disneyland 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-the-wasp-starting-june-8-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Land clearing near Epcot
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-la...ail-beam-solar-plant-for-epcot-hotel-support/


That is alot of Land Clearing,   also it starts a nice distance from Epcot Proper and quite a large retention pond. That is going to be a decent amount of clean fill for whatever Construction project *cough Hotel cough*  that they are going to put up at Epcot


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I did note Pete mentioning on this week’s podcast that he has plans for next year “that John won’t like” - no idea what that could mean but hopefully another meet is part of it



That is the best kind of plans! For us, anyway.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Keith Olbermann is returning to ESPN
> 
> https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/644277002#click=https://t.co/W7gytPg2Kp


Reminds me of Einstein’s definition of insanity...


----------



## ICTVgrad07

rteetz said:


> Mr. Potato Head is officially returning to Toy Story Mania!


Best news.


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> I did note Pete mentioning on this week’s podcast that he has plans for next year “that John won’t like” - no idea what that could mean but hopefully another meet is part of it



I would love if they did another meet! I was unable to attend the big Dis party last year and I would love to meet the Dis team and all the DISers from the boards!


----------



## shoreward

Disney lowers forecast for Solo.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-forecast-for-solo-as-early-ticket-sales-sag


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Edna Mode in Tomorrowland

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-mode-at-the-incredible-tomorrowland-expo.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   In-Park Ticket Sales Test Begins Today at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## Fantasia79

Just heard People Mover has Incredibles sound track playing with usual narration.

Please, don’t be true

Update:  just saw the video @rteetz posted.  

#ugh


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Wine Bar George Full Menu



Exceeded my expectations for wine & drink menu.


----------



## Fantasia79

So, realizing this morning Disney is building 4 new hotels quickly. Coronado, Carribean Beach, Star Wars, EPCOT entrance.  

That’s a lot more guests with some high capacity towers (Star Wars May stay in rooms, but still).  Besides more income are they seeing more attractions that will absorb that many visitors?  If they go DVC with even 1 of those, that’s consistent bookings north of 90% year round.

Very interesting plans happening.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> So, realizing this morning Disney is building 4 new hotels quickly. Coronado, Carribean Beach, Star Wars, EPCOT entrance.
> 
> That’s a lot more guests with some high capacity towers (Star Wars May stay in rooms, but still).  Besides more income are they seeing more attractions that will absorb that many visitors?  If they go DVC with even 1 of those, that’s consistent bookings north of 90% year round.
> 
> Very interesting plans happening.



Well, they have been running a 90%+ capacity which is a sign they need more rooms.  Also, some of those are replacing other rooms (e.g., they knocked down some of Caribbean Beach to make room for Riviera) - it's a net increase, sure, but they did lose some rooms.

And seems like they are moving to more higher end hotels and then using the Disney Springs area hotels as the "new values"


----------



## Farro

Fantasia79 said:


> So, realizing this morning Disney is building 4 new hotels quickly. Coronado, Carribean Beach, Star Wars, EPCOT entrance.
> 
> That’s a lot more guests with some high capacity towers (Star Wars May stay in rooms, but still).  Besides more income are they seeing more attractions that will absorb that many visitors?  If they go DVC with even 1 of those, that’s consistent bookings north of 90% year round.
> 
> Very interesting plans happening.



I'm looking forward to see what the CBR new hotel ends up looking like. Could be fancy shmancy!
I just wish it didn't take so long to build the hotels.


----------



## jknezek

Farro said:


> I'm looking forward to see what the CBR new hotel ends up looking like. Could be fancy shmancy!
> I just wish it didn't take so long to build the hotels.



Compared to building new rides, the hotels go up in no time.


----------



## Farro

jknezek said:


> Compared to building new rides, the hotels go up in no time.



Well yeah, but that's not something to be proud of!


----------



## OKW Lover

Fantasia79 said:


> So, realizing this morning Disney is building 4 new hotels quickly. Coronado, Carribean Beach, Star Wars, EPCOT entrance.
> 
> That’s a lot more guests with some high capacity towers (Star Wars May stay in rooms, but still). Besides more income are they seeing more attractions that will absorb that many visitors?


New attractions may equate to more guests in the parks.  New resorts may not equate to more guests in the parks.  The difference is that a new resort may entice more people to stay at a Disney hotel rather than off property for their WDW trip.


----------



## UncleMike101

OKW Lover said:


> New attractions may equate to more guests in the parks.  New resorts may not equate to more guests in the parks.  The difference is that a new resort may entice more people to stay at a Disney hotel rather than off property for their WDW trip.


Providing WDW becomes more price conscious and learns to compete with off property locations.


----------



## Capang

UncleMike101 said:


> Providing WDW becomes more price conscious and learns to compete with off property locations.




Really, though, Disney doesn’t have to become more price conscious because price increases don’t seem to be slowing anything down at all. People will still come and shell out huge bucks to stay onsite and those that don’t want to pay those prices now have the option of DS hotels with the same perks as onsite.  An Epcot hotel will go at a premium just because of location and I can’t even imagine the SW hotel rates. Yet I know several people that have never had any desire to go to WDW now stockpiling serious cash to stay at SW.  They don’t have to compete with anyone right now.


----------



## OKW Lover

UncleMike101 said:


> Providing WDW becomes more price conscious and learns to compete with off property locations.


That's certainly one factor.


----------



## hertamaniac

UncleMike101 said:


> Providing WDW becomes more price conscious and learns to compete with off property locations.



I am not sure.  Occupancy % in the ~90 region tells me they likely have head-space to grow into additional resorts.  The question I would ask is what is the floor % of occupancy before you divert more of your capital towards the parks.  Is it 82%, 85%, 88%, other?


----------



## UncleMike101

Capang said:


> Really, though, Disney doesn’t have to become more price conscious because price increases don’t seem to be slowing anything down at all. People will still come and shell out huge bucks to stay onsite and those that don’t want to pay those prices now have the option of DS hotels with the same perks as onsite.  An Epcot hotel will go at a premium just because of location and I can’t even imagine the SW hotel rates. Yet I know several people that have never had any desire to go to WDW now stockpiling serious cash to stay at SW.  They don’t have to compete with anyone right now.





OKW Lover said:


> That's certainly one factor.





hertamaniac said:


> I am not sure.  Occupancy % in the ~90 region tells me they likely have head-space to grow into additional resorts.  The question I would ask is what is the floor % of occupancy before you divert more of your capital towards the parks.  Is it 82%, 85%, 88%, other?


We'll have to see what happens after the new lodgings have been open for a while and the reality of the prices compared to offsite locations hit home to the guests. 
My thinking is that Disney's current predilection for fleecing their customers wallets will come back to bite them in the posterior down the road.
We've already decided that the new parking fees will be offset by cutting out most of the upper end dining that we've always partaken of.
I can survive as well on burgers as overpriced Strip steak.


----------



## skier_pete

OKW Lover said:


> New attractions may equate to more guests in the parks.  New resorts may not equate to more guests in the parks.  The difference is that a new resort may entice more people to stay at a Disney hotel rather than off property for their WDW trip.



This is what I was thinking. It doesn't necessarily mean more people in the parks. Disney has sort of discovered that they have a limited number of deluxe guests - which is why they have converted a lot of their deluxe hotel rooms to DVC rooms - so I think they are mostly looking at DVC  offerings.

Coronado Tower - Expands moderate offerings to make up for the ones taken out from CBR. (See next line.) 
Riviera - They actually took OUT 600 moderate rooms (9 building with 64 rooms each = 576 rooms) and replacing them with rumored to be about the same number of rooms (600) though some will hold 8. 
Star Wars Resort - I think this isn't relative to the expansion of the people on site. This will be a 2 night style specialty resort with likely a very limited number of rooms (50 - 100 probably?). 
Epcot Resort - Little is known yet - though I think it's more likely to be a Deluxe/DVC resort than anything else. Too early to tell. Probably a limited number of rooms, though.
Ft. Wilderness site - Again likely a DVC location if this even happens.



UncleMike101 said:


> My thinking is that Disney's current predilection for fleecing their customers wallets will come back to bite them in the posterior down the road.k.



What's odd is that this discussion has been going on since I joined the boards in 2006. "At some point Disney will pay for their greed."  So far they've only paid by increasing profits and attendance. They keep adding more very expensive extras and people flock to them. And this isn't with them yet opening the most anticipated thing at WDW probably since Epcot. (I don't remember people being as excited by DAK or DS/MGM when they opened.) So, I stay off the "Disney is going to get bit by treating the guests worse." It keeps happening and we keep coming back.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney filed permits for a new building for WDI at Epcot near the existing WDI building. 

1365 Avenue of the Stars #A (WDI) - Early release package for construction of office building


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

   Magic Kingdom Update: Work on New Tron Roller Coaster Continues (PART 1)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Updated Guidemaps Now Available at Disney's Animal Kingdom Theme Park


----------



## bbmassey

The rapid expansion of high end hotels is an interesting move as it seems to speak of Disney's confidence in the US economy as a whole.  Many well informed and respected economic minds have shared bubble fears of late.  Disney seems to be banking on the overall health of the nation at this time and in the years to come.  The last bubble burst hit tourism hard, Disney included.  Another burst would slash occupancy rates but this time with a greater raw number impact.  Interesting to see the faith they have and the strong decision to move forward boldly.  I hope the boldness continues past Star Wars and even more into to the parks for the 50th!


----------



## Fantasia79

With changes in extra magic hours, perks, etc. I’m curious what their next play for room reservations will be.  

@bbmassey great point, they have to have a lot of confidence in economic growth/sustainability.


----------



## skier_pete

bbmassey said:


> The rapid expansion of high end hotels is an interesting move as it seems to speak of Disney's confidence in the US economy as a whole.  Many well informed and respected economic minds have shared bubble fears of late.  Disney seems to be banking on the overall health of the nation at this time and in the years to come.  The last bubble burst hit tourism hard, Disney included.  Another burst would slash occupancy rates but this time with a greater raw number impact.  Interesting to see the faith they have and the strong decision to move forward boldly.  I hope the boldness continues past Star Wars and even more into to the parks for the 50th!



Disney is beholden to share holders. Even if they feel that the economy has potential for softening, they are unlikely to take that stance as it would have a negative impact on stocks. You are right that expansion like this usually means positivity, but we all know that they will halt construction in a second - anyone stayed at Pop Century "Legendary Years"? If the economy goes south in the next year, they can pull the Epcot hotel with little fanfare and even the Star Wars resort. Coronado and Riviera are too far along.


----------



## rteetz

Posted some photos of guardians construction and Epcot land clearing in the Epcot construction thread.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
There is currently a massive fire at Europa Park in Germany 

https://twitter.com/magic_pass/status/1000434422859141124?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stitch has returned above one of the World of Disney entrances 

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1000432947416223746?s=21


----------



## rteetz

Universal’s Volcano Bay is 1 year old today!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
DHS Skyliner station

http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/photo...on-construction-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> There is currently a massive fire at Europa Park in Germany
> 
> https://twitter.com/magic_pass/status/1000434422859141124?s=21


Yikes! That looks pretty awful. Hopefully no one was hurt.


----------



## Capang

Here’s another view of that fire in Germany, it looks terrible. I had to click through a survey, but it had aerial footage that shows the scope of the fire. 
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/breaking-europark-fire-massive-blaze-12602519


----------



## dina444444

Capang said:


> Here’s another view of that fire in Germany, it looks terrible. I had to click through a survey, but it had aerial footage that shows the scope of the fire.
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/breaking-europark-fire-massive-blaze-12602519


Reports are no one is hurt but this ride and Norwegian quarter are a total loss.


----------



## umichigan10

dina444444 said:


> Reports are no one is hurt but this ride and Norwegian quarter are a total loss.


I’m glad no one was hurt. Things can be replaced, but not people


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stitch has returned above one of the World of Disney entrances
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1000432947416223746?s=21


Oh that's too bad, I was hoping it would be more classic characters....


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Oh that's too bad, I was hoping it would be more classic characters....


They have classic characters at other entrances. I like stitch.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> They have classic characters at other entrances. I like stitch.


So this place is just a knock off of WDW? Even the pirate ride looked very similar to WDW version.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> So this place is just a knock off of WDW? Even the pirate ride looked very similar to WDW version.


I was talking about Stitch being added back to World of Disney...

As for Europa it does have some similar things to Disney yes.


----------



## Katrina Y

rteetz said:


> They have classic characters at other entrances. I like stitch.


I agree, Stitch is one of the main things my kids loved when going to Disney Springs.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I was talking about Stitch being added back to World of Disney...
> 
> As for Europa it does have some similar things to Disney yes.


Gotcha. I just looked up the park and saw the Epcot SSE-like ball and watched the on ride video of the pirate ride and it looked pretty similar to WDW version. 
I’m glad about stitch, too.


----------



## hertamaniac

bbmassey said:


> The rapid expansion of high end hotels is an interesting move as it seems to speak of Disney's confidence in the US economy as a whole.  Many well informed and respected economic minds have shared bubble fears of late.  Disney seems to be banking on the overall health of the nation at this time and in the years to come.  The last bubble burst hit tourism hard, Disney included.  Another burst would slash occupancy rates but this time with a greater raw number impact.  Interesting to see the faith they have and the strong decision to move forward boldly.  I hope the boldness continues past Star Wars and even more into to the parks for the 50th!



You're absolutely right in that it is interesting.  I view it as so long as the resort infrastructures are in place, you can manipulate packages/pricing to drive occupancy (a singular data point on a marketing/balance sheet).  So, if there truly is an impending pullback or correction as some economists say, I believe WDW/Universal would much prefer having leveraged a position to ramp-up or ramp-down to satisfy demand.


----------



## hertamaniac

********** said:


> Disney is beholden to share holders. Even if they feel that the economy has potential for softening, they are unlikely to take that stance as it would have a negative impact on stocks. You are right that expansion like this usually means positivity, but we all know that they will halt construction in a second - anyone stayed at Pop Century "Legendary Years"? If the economy goes south in the next year, they can pull the Epcot hotel with little fanfare and even the Star Wars resort. Coronado and Riviera are too far along.



This I'm not sure of.  In some cases, a pullback on expansion (or even M & A) and cost controls can have a positive impact on a stock price.  In cases I've been part of working for a publicly listed corporation, Wall Street rewarded our stock price as we reduced internal/external costs to temper expectations.


----------



## skier_pete

hertamaniac said:


> This I'm not sure of.  In some cases, a pullback on expansion (or even M & A) and cost controls can have a positive impact on a stock price.  In cases I've been part of working for a publicly listed corporation, Wall Street rewarded our stock price as we reduced internal/external costs to temper expectations.



I suppose that is true. But with outward appearances of a strong economy for the foreseeable future it would be hard to Disney to come out and be pessimistic. In the end - obviously they think all of these hotel expansions will be financially beneficial, or they wouldn't do it.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like the Europa fire started at a nearby warehouse and spread. The park might not open tomorrow as a whole due to the fire.


----------



## The Pho

Disney has let select guests ride the Slinky Coaster the past few days.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Disney has let select guests ride the Slinky Coaster the past few days.


Invited guests or random in the park? They only recently started allowing CMs to ride.


----------



## BigRed98

The Pho said:


> Disney has let select guests ride the Slinky Coaster the past few days.





rteetz said:


> Invited guests or random in the park? They only recently started allowing CMs to ride.



Hopefully it’s random because I will be in Hollywood Studios tomorrow.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Invited guests or random in the park? They only recently started allowing CMs to ride.



The person I know that got to ride did not mention how it happened.  They rode it on Tuesday I believe and were not alone.  They had a picture of them on the coaster.   They are Club members, but we weren't offered anything and we specifically asked about this on Monday.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> The person I know that got to ride did not mention how it happened.  They rode it on Tuesday I believe and were not alone.  They had a picture of them on the coaster.   They are Club members, but we weren't offered anything and we specifically asked about this on Monday.


So they were likely invited then?


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> So they were likely invited then?



That's what I would assume if nobody else has heard anything here.  But I can't confirm that, I'll have to ask them.   Also they did say that they loved the ride.


----------



## rteetz

Photo update from Disneyland from @dina444444


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## writerguyfl

jknezek said:


> Compared to building new rides, the hotels go up in no time.





Farro said:


> Well yeah, but that's not something to be proud of!



When I was a Cast Member, I thought the same thing.  I asked a manager in Magic Kingdom Attractions about it and she told me it was related to labor.  Essentially, there are a ton of companies with the ability to build a hotel.  New hotels go up all the time outside of Walt Disney World.  They aren't complicated...just a bunch of rectangles with stuff like electrical and plumbing all in the same places inside each each rectangle.

Contrast that against an attractions building.  Those structures are all custom-built.  It may use technology that is brand new.  In Florida, there are (reported) only a small number of sub-contractors that can build these types of structures.  And those contractors are also in demand by Universal, Sea World, and occasionally other places like Kennedy Space Center, Legoland, and Busch Gardens.

Side Note: She also explained that Disneyland Resort attractions tend to get build quicker because of access to sub-contractors.  The Orlando metro area has about 2.5 million residents.  The Los Angeles/Anaheim metro area has about 13 million people.  More people means more specialized construction companies.


----------



## Fantasia79

The Pho said:


> The person I know that got to ride did not mention how it happened.  They rode it on Tuesday I believe and were not alone.  They had a picture of them on the coaster.   They are Club members, but we weren't offered anything and we specifically asked about this on Monday.



DVC or 33?


----------



## The Pho

Fantasia79 said:


> DVC or 33?


Conveniently both since I forgot to specify.  (33 is what I meant though).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
You can now use the room key feature on My Disney Experience at Fort Wilderness

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/ability-t...tal-key-rolled-out-to-fort-wilderness-cabins/


----------



## jade1

hertamaniac said:


> You're absolutely right in that it is interesting.  I view it as so long as the resort infrastructures are in place, you can manipulate packages/pricing to drive occupancy (a singular data point on a marketing/balance sheet).



Agreed.

MM+ can really help manipulate package offerings.

Diminished personal budgets or even cautious budgeters might spring for Packages that include additional FP+ for certain stays, esp if discounted.

A deluxe stay could offer 10 (or more) scheduled FP+ per day, and in more than one park per day.

Some packages could include additional FP+ for FoP, 7DMT, Slink and Star Wars etc.

Those cost WDW Zero dollars.

Dining packages, shopping packages and room packages, will cost them money, but can still bring in more profits during slow times.

However, I do think a fairly major downturn could indeed tap some brakes on certain projects.

Crossing fingers it doesn't happen, and it least its all done before that happens.


----------



## rteetz

Happy first anniversary to Pandora: The World of Avatar!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jade1 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> MM+ can really help manipulate package offerings.
> 
> Diminished personal budgets or even cautious budgeters might spring for Packages that include additional FP+ for certain stays, esp if discounted.
> 
> A deluxe stay could offer 10 (or more) scheduled FP+ per day, and in more than one park per day.
> 
> Some packages could include additional FP+ for FoP, 7DMT, Slink and Star Wars etc.
> 
> Those cost WDW Zero dollars.
> 
> Dining packages, shopping packages and room packages, will cost them money, but can still bring in more profits during slow times.
> 
> However, I do think a fairly major downturn could indeed tap some brakes on certain projects.
> 
> Crossing fingers it doesn't happen, and it least its all done before that happens.


Agreed.  No way a company sets out on massive capex just to avoid looking like they aren't bullish enough on the economy.  Seems like they're striking while the iron is hot.  They have levers to affect occupancy in a downturn, as we've seen.  If a massive one were to hit sooner, I could certainly see projects not yet significantly in process being put on hold or cancelled.


----------



## Keels

writerguyfl said:


> Contrast that against an attractions building. Those structures are all custom-built. It may use technology that is brand new. In Florida, there are (reported) only a small number of sub-contractors that can build these types of structures. And those contractors are also in demand by Universal, Sea World, and occasionally other places like Kennedy Space Center, Legoland, and Busch Gardens.



This is very true. My Dad was an Orlando-based sub-contractor that specialized in artistic drywall and acoustical ceilings (he built Catastrophe Canyon, Atlantic Dance and a couple of other areas of Boardwalk, Tower of Terror, parts of Animal Kingdom and Animal Kingdom Lodge - he also won a big national award for Men in Black at Universal - as well as other buildings in Orlando like City Hall, the Dr. Phillips Performing Arts Center and the Amway Arena where the Magic play), and he had no lack of business scheduled out for YEARS in advance. On top of that, in construction areas like his, finding the workforce that is capable of executing these specialized projects is already very, very hard.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Happy first anniversary to Pandora: The World of Avatar!



What a FANTASTIC addition to the Disney Parks!


----------



## Farro

Keels said:


> This is very true. My Dad was an Orlando-based sub-contractor that specialized in artistic drywall and acoustical ceilings (he built Catastrophe Canyon, Atlantic Dance and a couple of other areas of Boardwalk, Tower of Terror, parts of Animal Kingdom and Animal Kingdom Lodge - he also won a big national award for Men in Black at Universal - as well as other buildings in Orlando like City Hall, the Dr. Phillips Performing Arts Center and the Amway Arena where the Magic play), and he had no lack of business scheduled out for YEARS in advance. On top of that, in construction areas like his, finding the workforce that is capable of executing these specialized projects is already very, very hard.



Your dad has an awesome job!

Still, it's frustrating that one ride can take 5 years while Harry Potter -the first part (not sure of name) took less than 3 for whole thing? But, it is what it is.


----------



## dina444444

Farro said:


> Your dad has an awesome job!
> 
> Still, it's frustrating that one ride can take 5 years while Harry Potter -the first part (not sure of name) took less than 3 for whole thing? But, it is what it is.


Pandora only took 3 years to build from when they actually broke ground. Star Wars is taking about the same amount of time between ground breaking and opening.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Last Jedi is coming to Netflix 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/star-wars-the-last-jedi-is-coming-to-netflix-in-june/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The name of the village inside Star Wars Galaxy’s Edge will be Black Spire Outpost!


----------



## rteetz

There will be a creature stall inside SWGE


----------



## rteetz

A look at the inside the battle attraction


----------



## rteetz

Inside SWGE! 

https://twitter.com/disney_lilo/status/1000892223272181760?s=21


----------



## rteetz

Life size ships being created for SWGE. Guests will also be able to buy creatures at the creature stall within SWGE!


----------



## rteetz

Black Spire Outpost!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...alaxys-edge/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0517180523182B


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: New International Trailer For “Incredibles 2” Contains A Lot Of New Footage


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: First Anniversary Banshee Flies Into Windtraders at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MommaBerd

I might need to “adopt” a Loth-cat from the creature stall!


----------



## osully

Hmm. I hope they end up a bit cuter than that. Otherwise I’ll just stick to the Porgs I’ve already adopted at stores


----------



## MommaBerd

osully said:


> Hmm. I hope they end up a bit cuter than that. Otherwise I’ll just stick to the Porgs I’ve already adopted at stores



I just love them from Rebels, so it doesn’t really matter to me...I mean, as long as they aren’t hard plastic!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Brunch coming to Homecomin’ in mid June

http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/chef-art-smiths-homecomin-to-start-serving-brunch/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New limited release Yesteryears shirts

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/shop-now-...-mountain-indiana-jones-shirts-available-now/


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Brunch coming to Homecomin’ in mid June
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/chef-art-smiths-homecomin-to-start-serving-brunch/



I bet that's going to be soooo gooood.

I hate to get excited about new offerings though, by the time we get back in 2020 everything will be different!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Brunch coming to Homecomin’ in mid June
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/chef-art-smiths-homecomin-to-start-serving-brunch/



I am assuming just Sundays?  Our next trip we will have Saturday morning before we leave, and this could be a good option - but seems like most on property places only do Sunday brunch, not Saturday as well


----------



## FoxC63

Keels said:


> This is very true. My Dad was an Orlando-based sub-contractor that specialized in artistic drywall and acoustical ceilings (he built Catastrophe Canyon, Atlantic Dance and a couple of other areas of Boardwalk, Tower of Terror, parts of Animal Kingdom and Animal Kingdom Lodge - he also won a big national award for Men in Black at Universal - as well as other buildings in Orlando like City Hall, the Dr. Phillips Performing Arts Center and the Amway Arena where the Magic play), and he had no lack of business scheduled out for YEARS in advance. On top of that, in construction areas like his, finding the workforce that is capable of executing these specialized projects is already very, very hard.



WOW!  That's an impressive resume!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am assuming just Sundays?  Our next trip we will have Saturday morning before we leave, and this could be a good option - but seems like most on property places only do Sunday brunch, not Saturday as well


It doesn’t specify just Sundays but maybe?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Haagen Dazs closing at Downtown Disney May 31st

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/haagen-da...downtown-disney-closing-permanently-may-31st/


----------



## Mr. Mickey

I find this hilarious. You’d think the guy would do his research! LOL!

https://www.google.com/amp/comicbook.com/marvel/2018/05/28/marvel-stadium-AFL-host-superman-shirt/


----------



## DizDaD7

DBDiz said:


> If this is still around at the end of Sept, I may have to enter my son...


Me too......He's bound to win.....He's almost 15....


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photo-rep...pdates-world-of-disney-cove-bar-farewell-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Ryman Hospitality Properties Announces $150 Million Expansion of Gaylord Palms Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Construction Work to Impact Several Walt Disney World Roads This Week


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News



rteetz said:



			Full trading card map from Galactic Nights! Posted on Twitter by nickytea

View attachment 325583

Click to expand...

*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## jknezek

Daily Dot reporting Big Hero six tv series starting June 9 on Disney Channel.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Pandora – The World of Avatar Time Capsule: From Beam Signing To One Year Anniversary


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate Solo: A Star Wars Story With Chewbacca Merchandise at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin boat service refurbishment extended into June


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update: Solo, YOLO, Let’s Go


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland’s Blue Bayou Restaurant Will Soon Offer Lunch Packages For ‘Fantasmic!’


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disney’s Hollywood Studios 5/28/18 (Disney Skyliner, Toy Story Land, Galaxy’s Edge, Launch Bay, and More)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Starbucks Locations at Walt Disney World to Close Today for Company-Wide Training Session


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Afternoon Tea at Disneyland Hotel to Celebrate Pixar Fest


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney Company Seeks Financing In Case Fox Insists On Cash


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Frozen: The Broadway Musical to perform on Good Morning America tomorrow (Wednesday, May 30th)! Get your DVR ready or tune into the broadcast if you want to see this Frozen T.V. Exclusive!


----------



## umichigan10

*News
*
Roseanne had been cancelled by ABC after a twitter controversy involving her personal account
* 
*


----------



## rteetz

More on Roseanne being cancelled

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/29/business/media/roseanne-barr-offensive-tweets.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Updated Park Map and Times Guide Now Available at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mobile Order at the Disneyland Resort Now Open to Everyone


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney's Maleficent II Starts Filming; Full Cast Confirmed


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Starbucks locations on property closed for anti-bias training. 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/05/photo...close-as-part-of-companys-anti-bias-training/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Iger says there was no debate in the Roseanne cancellation

https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/05/29/bob-iger-roseanne-cancelled.html?play=1


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Iger says there was no debate in the Roseanne cancellation
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/05/29/bob-iger-roseanne-cancelled.html?play=1


Personally,  I have hard time understanding why they ever brought it back to begin with.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Personally,  I have hard time understanding why they ever brought it back to begin with.


People love nostalgia and bringing back older shows these days. Look at how many have returned on TV. That was really the main reason. It was the highest rated TV show for ABC while it was one this season as well.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Iger says there was no debate in the Roseanne cancellation
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/05/29/bob-iger-roseanne-cancelled.html?play=1



One of my favorite things about TWDC (and I'm usually the first to call them on their BS), is they have always been a pioneer when it comes to race/gender equality.


----------



## umichigan10

dlavender said:


> One of my favorite things about TWDC (and I'm usually the first to call them on their BS), is they were and have always been a pioneer when it comes to race/gender equality.


Boy the comment section on the DIS Facebook about this is disgusting. People defending what she said or deflecting it. I don’t care what your beliefs are, what she said was disgusting and ABC made the only decision they could make


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> One of my favorite things about TWDC (and I'm usually the first to call them on their BS), is they were and have always been a pioneer when it comes to race/gender equality.


Yes but Disney knew even before the show premiered that Roseanne Barr wasn't exactly the perfect person and has said some not exactly great things in interviews and on social media. I think this was more of a last straw type thing.


----------



## dlavender

umichigan10 said:


> Boy the comment section on the DIS Facebook about this is disgusting. People defending what she said or deflecting it. I don’t care what your beliefs are, what she said was disgusting and ABC made the only decision they could make



I honestly expected it to not be that "bad"....

Then I read it...

Abhorrent


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Personally,  I have hard time understanding why they ever brought it back to begin with.





rteetz said:


> People love nostalgia and bringing back older shows these days. Look at how many have returned on TV. That was really the main reason. It was the highest rated TV show for ABC while it was one this season as well.



right, but Roseanne is who she is - it's isn't like this is the first racist comment she has ever said.  So just surprised Iger would OK it from the start - maybe just with time people forget and now it is fresh in their minds

That said, I actually appreciated how the show depicted family members that are on opposite sides of current event issues and showed how they can have actual conversations and some times change their minds, etc. ... but obviously what she said was disgusting and there had to be some consequences


----------



## umichigan10

dlavender said:


> I honestly expected it to not be that "bad"....
> 
> Then I read it...
> 
> Abhorrent


The ignorance on the internet ceases to amaze me in the worst ways


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> Yes but Disney knew even before the show premiered that Roseanne Barr wasn't exactly the perfect person and has said some not exactly great things in interviews and on social media. I think this was more of a last straw type thing.



Fair point. 

Honestly I knew she was a little out there, but that's all I really knew.

But to TWDC's credit, they acted swiftly and decisively.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> Boy the comment section on the DIS Facebook about this is disgusting. People defending what she said or deflecting it. I don’t care what your beliefs are, what she said was disgusting and ABC made the only decision they could make



yeah, a lot of "Whataboutism" going on ... when people don't see similar action taken against people who say things politically different than how they think.  But difference is, this wasn't something political she said, it was racist - wasn't like they cancelled the show in response to a pro-Trump tweet


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, a lot of "Whataboutism" going on ... when people don't see similar action taken against people who say things politically different than how they think.  But difference is, this wasn't something political she said, it was racist - wasn't like they cancelled the show in response to a pro-Trump tweet


Yeah I don’t  watch the view, but I know they’ve said some nonsense over the years. But I’ve seen zero evidence any of its approached this level of ignorance.

But again that’s beyond the point. Deflecting the topic at hand isn’t a valid strategy in my book


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Iger says there was no debate in the Roseanne cancellation
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/05/29/bob-iger-roseanne-cancelled.html?play=1



This just makes me thing "Do you really think they are bringing back Lassiter after this?"


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> This just makes me thing "Do you really think they are bringing back Lassiter after this?"


I’ve been thinking the same since this story broke


----------



## skier_pete

umichigan10 said:


> I’ve been thinking the same since this story broke



I mean, what Roseanne said is awful, but it is only words. If everyone that said disgusting things in America lost their jobs we would be at 30 % unemployment. What Lassiter (allegedly) did is 100 times worse.


----------



## Firebird060

Sadly though Lasseter has made them allot more Money than Rosanne. Disney only acquired ABC a year before the Rosanne show originally ended. So they had 2 years of money from the show, they have significantly more years, project and money with Lassiter


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> I mean, what Roseanne said is awful, but it is only words. If everyone that said disgusting things in America lost their jobs we would be at 30 % unemployment. What Lassiter (allegedly) did is 100 times worse.


It definitely puts them in an interesting position with Lassiter, but as has been discussed here countless times how many people honestly know who he is and about the story? Far fewer than Roseanne


----------



## splash327

********** said:


> I mean, what Roseanne said is awful, but it is only words. If everyone that said disgusting things in America lost their jobs we would be at 30 % unemployment. What Lassiter (allegedly) did is 100 times worse.



If I would have tweeted what she wrote when I worked for Fidelity, I would have been fired.  They made it very clear that they would monitor employees social media accounts and if you said something on social media that would look bad on Fidelity, you would be gone.


----------



## rteetz

I don’t know why this bothers me but it does. It’s Lasseter not Lassiter. 

That said I think the Lasseter situation as talked about in numerous threads is more complicated than Roseanne being cancelled.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I don’t know why this bothers me but it does. It’s Lasseter not Lassiter.
> 
> That said I think the Lasseter situation as talked about in numerous threads is more complicated than Roseanne being cancelled.


Don’t blame me blame my phones autocorrect


----------



## Farro

********** said:


> I mean, what Roseanne said is awful, but it is only words. If everyone that said disgusting things in America lost their jobs we would be at 30 % unemployment. What Lassiter (allegedly) did is 100 times worse.



Only words - only ignorant, disgusting, embarrassing, insulting, painful, demeaning words put out on the internet for public consumption. She deserves everything coming to her.


----------



## Firebird060

All I can think about is  John "Dan Conner" Goodman,saying "Dammit Rosseane!"


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> All I can think about is Dan Goodman,saying "Dammit Rosseane!"


It’s John Goodman and his name on the show is Dan. I do really like him as an actor though. Especially since he was Sully.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> It’s John Goodman and his name on the show is Dan. I do really like him as an actor though. Especially since he was Sully.


 Lol you are 100 percent Correct Rteetz,  today has been a long day for me, brain not functioning properly but Honestly as much as I love him as Sully, I still prefer him in the Flintstones but that might be a bit before your time.

BTW I will edit the post to represent Johns rightful name


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Lol you are 100 percent Correct Rteetz,  today has been a long day for me, brain not functioning properly but Honestly as much as I love him as Sully, I still prefer him in Flintstones but that might be a bit before your time.
> 
> BTW I will edit the post to represents Johns rightful name


I’ve seen the live action Flint Stones!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It’s John Goodman and his name on the show is Dan. I do really like him as an actor though. Especially since he was Sully.



plus was in the Emperor's new Groove and some other Disney stuff

I loved him in Arachnophobia and a ton of his stuff from Saturday Night Live


----------



## Farro

I loved him in O Brother Where Art Thou! Great movie!


----------



## Helvetica

Firebird060 said:


> All I can think about is  John "Dan Conner" Goodman,saying "Dammit Rosseane!"



I always liked him better anyway. Instead of a series called Roseanne, why not call it Dan?


----------



## DizDaD7

LoL or Mr. Goodman in The Big Lebowski..


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News*

Frozen: The Broadway Musical to perform on The View this Thursday, May 31st! 

It was also announced earlier today that Frozen: The Broadway Musical is performing on Good Morning America tomorrow!

Get your DVR ready or tune into these broadcasts if you want to see these performances


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> I don’t know why this bothers me but it does. It’s Lasseter not Lassiter.


I cant stand when people call Flight of Passage Flights of Passage. It shouldn’t really bother me but it annoys me so much.


----------



## FoxC63

Farro said:


> She deserves everything coming to her.


  Woof!  Glad we're friends!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TomServo27 said:


> I cant stand when people call Flight of Passage Flights of Passage. It shouldn’t really bother me but it annoys me so much.



One I always correct people on is that it is Walt Disney World not just Disney World (also, it is one word Disneyland, not Disney Land)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> One I always correct people on is that it is Walt Disney World not just Disney World (also, it is one word Disneyland, not Disney Land)


And DL is the Happiest Place on Earth not WDW.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> One I always correct people on is that it is Walt Disney World not just Disney World (also, it is one word Disneyland, not Disney Land)


Don't hate but in written word I say WDW but when saying it vocally I just say Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently a YouTuber made false claims of an active shooter at the Contemporary 

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/d...se-claim-of-shooter-at-disney-hotel-for-video


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cosmic Rays expansion completed

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-ex...mic-rays-starlight-cafe-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New figures coming to Disney Parks 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-co...s-are-now-available-at-the-disneyland-resort/


----------



## skier_pete

Farro said:


> Only words - only ignorant, disgusting, embarrassing, insulting, painful, demeaning words put out on the internet for public consumption. She deserves everything coming to her.



Not saying she doesn't. I'm saying Lasseter does also.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cosmic Rays expansion completed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-ex...mic-rays-starlight-cafe-at-the-magic-kingdom/



I apologize for taking us off on another Lasseter rant. (And for misspelling Lasseter.) 

SO back to real news - this is so much needed. It was such a mess in there in February the place is super popular and there were walls everywhere. Glad to hear it's done but I don't want to sit outside in August.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cosmic Rays expansion completed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-ex...mic-rays-starlight-cafe-at-the-magic-kingdom/


That seems like it took a while to complete. I don't know that I've actually been inside there but from the pictures from the blog it seems a decent amount of seating added compared to before though maybe google maps is just deceiving on how many tables were there before. What is really nice though is that it's fully covered--good for sun and rain.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That seems like it took a while to complete. I don't know that I've actually been inside there but from the pictures from the blog it seems a decent amount of seating added compared to before though maybe google maps is just deceiving on how many tables were there before. What is really nice though is that it's fully covered--good for sun and rain.


They did it in sections so that’s why it took a while.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> plus was in the Emperor's new Groove and some other Disney stuff
> 
> I loved him in Arachnophobia and a ton of his stuff from Saturday Night Live



He was really great in Treme. I was sad to see his character go. Sad the series ended too. I hope he stays in good health. I don't want to lose him too early, like John Candy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Don't hate but in written word I say WDW but when saying it vocally I just say Disney World



well, not hate ... but if we meet in person I will correct you   Only because Roy was so adamant it be called WALT Disney World so try to continue that


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, not hate ... but if we meet in person I will correct you   Only because Roy was so adamant it be called WALT Disney World so try to continue that


 Well ok..I guess I'll have to live with that


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently a YouTuber made false claims of an active shooter at the Contemporary
> 
> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/d...se-claim-of-shooter-at-disney-hotel-for-video



That's just crazy and I'm glad he's banned!!!  No need for fools like that any where.


----------



## Bay Max

Farro said:


> Only words - only ignorant, disgusting, embarrassing, insulting, painful, demeaning words put out on the internet for public consumption. She deserves everything coming to her.



Unfortunately the cast and crew of the show will be paying the biggest price for her stupidity.


----------



## danikoski

umichigan10 said:


> Boy the comment section on the DIS Facebook about this is disgusting. People defending what she said or deflecting it. I don’t care what your beliefs are, what she said was disgusting and ABC made the only decision they could make



I was a bit shocked by the comments section on the DIS Facebook page. It wasn't just a matter of words (abhorrent, racist words) that got the show cancelled. It was the fact the cast and crew immediately came out against Roseanne and several said they wouldn't be coming back for season 2, including Wanda Sykes, who, from what I understand, was a main writer. Besides the public backlash, the crew abandoning ship left ABC with a major business problem. So cancelling the show both from a public relations and business point of view was the only thing that really could be done. I feel bad for the cast and crew. I wish they could bring the show back without Roseanne and call it the Conners or something.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

There is a whole thread dedicated to the Roseanne fiasco, beginning on p.23 below...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/roseanne-back.3604822/page-23


----------



## mikepizzo

dlavender said:


> One of my favorite things about TWDC (and I'm usually the first to call them on their BS), is they have always been a pioneer when it comes to race/gender equality.



The more I read about Walt from factually sourced books, the more I wish more upper management shared (most of) his leadership style.  In Jim Korkis' book "Who's the Leader of the Club", he talks about how Walt didn't care who you were, or what job title you had in the company, he was always willing to let you pitch an idea or a gag for his shorts.  Not only that, if he used your gag, you were compensated 50 bucks (which according to an inflation calculator...50 dollars in 1930 has the same buying power as almost 750 bucks in today's dollar).  The man had some terrible leadership tactics, but he also knew how to make his people feel valued.



rteetz said:


> And DL is the Happiest Place on Earth not WDW.



That also drives me crazy.  WDW is "The Most Magical Place on Earth"


----------



## Firebird060

WDW should change the saying to the Most Expensive Place on Earth for Bubble Wands!


----------



## mikepizzo

Firebird060 said:


> WDW should change the saying to the Most Expensive Place on Earth for Bubble Wands!



if people didn't buy them WDW wouldn't sell them.  Who's really to blame?  v0v


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look back at the creation of the Shaman of Songs

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...c-the-shaman-of-songs-for-navi-river-journey/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Video
*
Disney's Frozen: The Broadway Musical performs "For the First Time in Forever" on Good Morning America!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris Marvel aircraft

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/disneyland-paris-marvel-aircraft-unveiled-on-vueling-airlines/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Guardians of the Galaxy

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-gu...show-building-dominates-the-skyline-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
World Cup merchandise beginning to show up at Epcot 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-vi...h-soccer-world-cup-merchandise-now-available/


----------



## DBDiz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> World Cup merchandise beginning to show up at Epcot
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-vi...h-soccer-world-cup-merchandise-now-available/



Oh man, I remember trying to hunt down the Limited Edition Mickey pins the last time the Cup came through. I ended up buying one off eBay a year later.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> World Cup merchandise beginning to show up at Epcot
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-vi...h-soccer-world-cup-merchandise-now-available/


Every time the World Cup is mentioned, it keeps reminding me that the U.S.A. isn't playing in it this year. 

If this merchandise is still around in July, I will probably have my eye on getting some of it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fox schedules July 10th vote on Disney deal

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/fox-schedules-july-10th-vote-for-disney-deal/


----------



## Lee Matthews

Fantastic. Hopefully they will see sense and go with a Disney.

Side note.... I go to read this article to be greeted with a massive picture of Charles followed by a tiny article


----------



## wareagle57

Bay Max said:


> Unfortunately the cast and crew of the show will be paying the biggest price for her stupidity.



And the fans.

I'm not going to get into what she said or if the show should have been cancelled. It was awful. She's gone. It's done, and that's fine. Sucks for people who liked the show. I only saw one episode but was looking forward to seeing what they did with it.

I feel like they are going way too far by pulling old episodes from hulu and other services. Why can't we watch a tv show that happens to have an awful person staring in it? Spotify should pull all music of R. Kelly, Kanye, Chris Brown, and countless others. Same for dozens and dozens of actors. Why aren't we banning and pulling all shows from anyone involved in the #MeToo scandals? We pick and choose which sins and offenses we tolerate from celebrities and that's what rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> And the fans.



I guess. I just think "the fans" in general shouldn't really factor into these decisions. I hate to keep returning to Lasseter, but "the fans" of Disney animated films are probably better off if he stays around - but that simply shouldn't factor into it. 

I feel much worse for the folks that are working on the show. Work in show business is very much job to job, and having what appears to be a guaranteed revenue cut out from under you can be pretty tragic. It's quite possible people bought houses or cars based on that Season 2 renewal income, and suddenly it's gone. It's gotta be a blow.


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> I guess. I just think "the fans" in general shouldn't really factor into these decisions. I hate to keep returning to Lasseter, but "the fans" of Disney animated films are probably better off if he stays around - but that simply shouldn't factor into it.
> 
> I feel much worse for the folks that are working on the show. Work in show business is very much job to job, and having what appears to be a guaranteed revenue cut out from under you can be pretty tragic. It's quite possible people bought houses or cars based on that Season 2 renewal income, and suddenly it's gone. It's gotta be a blow.



OK but there is a difference in firing Lasseter/Roseanne and removing all prior content Roseanne/Lasseter worked on from Hulu/Netflix/TV ect. Does Disney need to get rid of Toy Story and other Pixar movies on all of their platforms? Should they now scrap Toy Story Land? Obviously Roseanne is different because she is the face (and name) of the program. But you could replace Lasseter with any number of celebrities who have committed heinous crimes or said terrible things and continue to behave abhorrently and get a much better apples to apples comparison to see the hypocrisy. Wrong is wrong. No matter who is doing it, how much money they are making, what their political leanings are, or what the "bottom line" is for the company network.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fresh New Look and Tastes of Southern Italy at Naples Ristorante e Pizzeria at Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

A Look Inside Donald’s Dino-Bash! Celebration at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Show Off Your Super Side with Photo Ops During the Incredible Tomorrowland Expo


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> A Look Inside Donald’s Dino-Bash! Celebration at Disney’s Animal Kingdom




Ok, I am still really excited to meet Launchpad and Scrooge - but the production quality of that video was like one step below High School AV ... I assume it was to match the "cheapness" of Dinoland, but I don't think it works well


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, I am still really excited to meet Launchpad and Scrooge - but the production quality of that video was like one step below High School AV ... I assume it was to match the "cheapness" of Dinoland, but I don't think it works well


Holy cow, you're not kidding! The 80's called, they want their video equipment back.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, I am still really excited to meet Launchpad and Scrooge - but the production quality of that video was like one step below High School AV ... I assume it was to match the "cheapness" of Dinoland, but I don't think it works well





Iowamomof4 said:


> Holy cow, you're not kidding! The 80's called, they want their video equipment back.



It looks like an old Chuck E Cheese commercial or something.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It looks like an old Chuck E Cheese commercial or something.





Iowamomof4 said:


> Holy cow, you're not kidding! The 80's called, they want their video equipment back.




I love retro things - but this was not that in a good way ... I think if that is what they were going for they should have been even more over the top with it


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, I am still really excited to meet Launchpad and Scrooge - but the production quality of that video was like one step below High School AV ... I assume it was to match the "cheapness" of Dinoland, but I don't think it works well



I think everyone should Meet Scrooge.  Scrooge I feel has more of a back story in Disney than even Donald, even though Donald is older by quite a few years.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Not exactly new info, but...

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/05/update-on-the-star-wars-immersive-resort-planned-for-walt-disney-world-resort/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+DisneyParks+(Disney+Parks+Blog)

*“Update on the Star WarsImmersive Resort Planned for Walt Disney World Resort*

by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Editorial Content Manager, Walt Disney World Resort

Last summer, plans for a _Star Wars_-inspired destination at Walt Disney World Resort were unveiled at the D23 Expo.

Today we are happy to share the location of this exciting addition, which is currently under development on the south side of Disney’s Hollywood Studios, just east of World Drive. This location will allow the experience to be seamlessly connected to the highly-anticipated _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, enabling guests to fully immerse themselves in the story of _Star Wars_.

This experience stands out among all of our destinations around the globe. Families visiting this destination will board a starship that comes alive with characters and stories that unfold all around them during their voyage through the galaxy – and every cabin window has views of space! Guests visiting the multi-day adventure will also be welcome to participate as a resident of the Galaxy by dressing in _Star Wars_-inspired attire.

Keep your eye on the Disney Parks Blog in the coming months for updates.”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Images of KnowsMore, Yesss, and Disney Princesses from 'Wreck-It Ralph 2'


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Not exactly new info, but...
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/05/update-on-the-star-wars-immersive-resort-planned-for-walt-disney-world-resort/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+DisneyParks+(Disney+Parks+Blog)
> 
> *“Update on the Star WarsImmersive Resort Planned for Walt Disney World Resort*
> 
> by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Editorial Content Manager, Walt Disney World Resort
> 
> Last summer, plans for a _Star Wars_-inspired destination at Walt Disney World Resort were unveiled at the D23 Expo.
> 
> Today we are happy to share the location of this exciting addition, which is currently under development on the south side of Disney’s Hollywood Studios, just east of World Drive. This location will allow the experience to be seamlessly connected to the highly-anticipated _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, enabling guests to fully immerse themselves in the story of _Star Wars_.
> 
> This experience stands out among all of our destinations around the globe. Families visiting this destination will board a starship that comes alive with characters and stories that unfold all around them during their voyage through the galaxy – and every cabin window has views of space! Guests visiting the multi-day adventure will also be welcome to participate as a resident of the Galaxy by dressing in _Star Wars_-inspired attire.
> 
> Keep your eye on the Disney Parks Blog in the coming months for updates.”


Yeah just confirms the plot of cleared land near DHS is for the hotel. The parks blog has been weird lately in having articles for basically no information or info we don't really need. Things like this or the location of the Space restaurant.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I love retro things - but this was not that in a good way ... I think if that is what they were going for they should have been even more over the top with it



IDK, I thought it was kind of cute, in that cheesy sort of way that you know this is going to be. 



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This experience stands out among all of our destinations around the globe. _(Translation: It will be more expensive than you can imagine.)_
> Guests visiting the multi-day adventure _(Translation: that's 2 days)_
> will also be welcome to participate as a resident of the Galaxy by dressing in _Star Wars_-inspired attire. _(Translation: You can spend even more on costumes.)_
> Keep your eye on the Disney Parks Blog in the coming months for updates. _(Translation: We'll give you updates that you will already be aware of elsewhere.)_



Sorry for the sarcasm, but it's  impressive how they made an announcement with absolutely zero information we didn't already know.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> IDK, I thought it was kind of cute, in that cheesy sort of way that you know this is going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the sarcasm, but it's  impressive how they made an announcement with absolutely zero information we didn't already know.


I think it will be a cruise line type stay so some may be staying 2-3 days, some 4-5, and then 7 being the max. Each having storylines as part of their stay. There will reportedly be one larger main mission while you are staying but also several side mission in order to make sure not everyone is doing the same thing at once. You will be assisted by a "guide" during your stay.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> I think it will be a cruise line type stay so some may be staying 2-3 days, some 4-5, and then 7 being the max. Each having storylines as part of their stay. There will reportedly be one larger main mission while you are staying but also several side mission in order to make sure not everyone is doing the same thing at once. You will be assisted by a "guide" during your stay.


Are you thinking that those missions will take place out in the park?  Or inside the resort?  It would be interesting to see how they mesh the land and the resort if people are running around the park in costume on a mission of some kind....


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Are you thinking that those missions will take place out in the park?  Or inside the resort?  It would be interesting to see how they mesh the land and the resort if people are running around the park in costume on a mission of some kind....


In the resort. Some missions may spill into the land but I would think most inside the resort. I don't think you will see people running around the land on a mission especially since this land won't exactly have running room.


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First Images of KnowsMore, Yesss, and Disney Princesses from 'Wreck-It Ralph 2'


Loving the 3D Princesses in Wreck-It Ralph 2.


rteetz said:


> Yeah just confirms the plot of cleared land near DHS is for the hotel. The parks blog has been weird lately in having articles for basically no information or info we don't really need. Things like this or the location of the Space restaurant.


Plus, still surprised the Disney Parks Blog have not announced anything from the Disneyland Paris event last week


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> Plus, still surprised the Disney Parks Blog have not announced anything from the Disneyland Paris event last week


They did say a little

New Experiences Coming to Disneyland Paris During the World’s Biggest Mouse Party


----------



## adam.adbe

********** said:


> Sorry for the sarcasm, but it's  impressive how they made an announcement with absolutely zero information we didn't already know.



To be fair here, the DPB isn't really meant for the kinds of people who read sites like this.  I think they mostly hope that clickbait sites will simply report the blog talking points as "11 things you had no idea you were going to want to do soon" listicles.


----------



## DISnewjersey

Star Wars is definitely going to be the most expensive Disney hotel, right? What do you guess the average price will be?


----------



## rteetz

adam.adbe said:


> To be fair here, the DPB isn't really meant for the kinds of people who read sites like this.  I think they mostly hope that clickbait sites will simply report the blog talking points as "11 things you had no idea you were going to want to do soon" listicles.


True but then why give something like this or the Space restaurant a full article saying very little and then hide the new Japan signature restaurant in a May top bites article.


----------



## adam.adbe

DISnewjersey said:


> Star Wars is definitely going to be the most expensive Disney hotel, right? What do you guess the average price will be?



At least an arm and a leg, but probably a slightly used kidney too if you want to go all in on the experience.


----------



## rteetz

DISnewjersey said:


> Star Wars is definitely going to be the most expensive Disney hotel, right? What do you guess the average price will be?


It will likely depend on your length of stay. This won't be a per night fee type resort as you will have to stay more than one night.


----------



## Firebird060

As much as I agree the missions will prob be in the resort, I can see a good part of them being in the Park and possibly Ride activated, like scan your magic band and now your Millenum falcon run is a bit different because you are on a "Mission"   but who knows that is all wait and see.   Also I would love to see about 30 People in Costume all at the Cantina trying to get a drink from a Alien


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First Images of KnowsMore, Yesss, and Disney Princesses from 'Wreck-It Ralph 2'



I may just have to watch Wreck-It Ralph 2 in theaters just for this one scene. (I typically wait for the 4K Blu-Ray) Now where's Ariel?! 

...I'd flip if Walt Disney Animation Studios ever made a full Disney Princess crossover movie.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Fox schedules July 10th vote on Disney deal
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/fox-schedules-july-10th-vote-for-disney-deal/



Just for those who are unfamiliar with how businesses conduct shareholder votes; this will be presented as a yes/no question.  Shareholders will have to vote yes for being acquired by Disney or no if they disagree.  It is not a multiple choice question where they would express a preference for a different company.


----------



## rteetz

Helvetica said:


> I may just have to watch Wreck-It Ralph 2 in theaters just for this one scene. (I typically wait for the 4K Blu-Ray) Now where's Ariel?!
> 
> ...I'd flip if Walt Disney Animation Studios ever made a full Disney Princess crossover movie.


Ariel is in it as Jodi Benson is voicing her.


----------



## Tigger's ally

adam.adbe said:


> At least an arm and a leg, but probably a slightly used kidney too if you want to go all in on the experience.



dang, my Kidney's are not even close to being slightly used.....


----------



## Firebird060

Tigger's ally said:


> dang, my Kidney's are not even close to being slightly used.....


I guess you need to start abusing your Kidneys then


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Disney's Water Parks & Miniature Golf Courses Temporarily Closed


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> Sorry for the sarcasm, but it's  impressive how they made an announcement with absolutely zero information we didn't already know.


Yup!  Felt an imperative to post since it was a new DPB post, but yeah, that's why I said it wasn't really new info. Odd how they're posting things recently that really aren't new... and they're posting them as though they are.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Norway, Mexico at Epcot Add New Mead and Margarita To Promenade Carts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: ESPN Club Slam Dunks New Menu Items at Boardwalk Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Crystal Arts Exterior Refurbishment Completed


----------



## Tigger's ally

Firebird060 said:


> I guess you need to start abusing your Kidneys then



started about 30 years ago... and then doubled when the sonogram showed twins....


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> Ariel is in it as Jodi Benson is voicing her.



I know she’s in it, but Ariel, Merida and Mulan aren’t in the shot.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Helvetica said:


> I may just have to watch Wreck-It Ralph 2 in theaters just for this one scene. (I typically wait for the 4K Blu-Ray) Now where's Ariel?!
> 
> ...I'd flip if Walt Disney Animation Studios ever made a full Disney Princess crossover movie.



She's in it. She sings 'look at my shirt, isn't it neat'. I saw the clip at D23.


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> It will likely depend on your length of stay. This won't be a per night fee type resort as you will have to stay more than one night.



But the real question is...is it going to be DVC?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Candlelady said:


> But the real question is...is it going to be DVC?


I highly doubt it. It might be apart of the Disney Collections like Disney Cruise Line is, but the point value to dollars might not be worth it. My family never uses points for Disney Cruise Line, because it just doesn't make sense. I'm only referencing Disney Cruise Line since a lot of people believe this will be like a cruise format.


----------



## Firebird060

Candlelady said:


> But the real question is...is it going to be DVC?


I doubt it will be DVC but I wouldnt be surprised it if would be a member perk, like the cruiselines.  Where you can use the DVC points to book it.   Now will it be worth it monetarily that all depends on how many points they will want you to part with


----------



## Candlelady

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I highly doubt it. It might be apart of the Disney Collections like Disney Cruise Line is, but the point value to dollars might not be worth it. My family never uses points for Disney Cruise Line, because it just doesn't make sense. I'm only referencing Disney Cruise Line since a lot of people believe this will be like a cruise format.





Firebird060 said:


> I doubt it will be DVC but I wouldnt be surprised it if would be a member perk, like the cruiselines.  Where you can use the DVC points to book it.   Now will it be worth it monetarily that all depends on how many points they will want you to part with



You guys are way too serious.  Was just kidding.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Discounted Tickets and All-Day Dining Available to SeaWorld Passholders


----------



## rteetz

*News*

#DisneyParksLIVE: Watch The Sunrise at Epcot June 1 at 5:45 A.M. ET

I like that they are doing live streams of different things.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate the 15th Anniversary of ‘Finding Nemo’ with This Wallpaper


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Michael Jackson Estate Files Injunction Against ABC Over TV Special


----------



## rteetz

Apparently a spinoff is being considered...

Can 'Roseanne' Continue Without Its Star? Possible Spinoff ... - Deadline


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Apparently a spinoff is being considered...
> 
> Can 'Roseanne' Continue Without Its Star? Possible Spinoff ... - Deadline


I think I'll take off until the Roseanne talk goes away if it won't be isolated to that one Roseanne thread.

ETA: Turns out the thread I was referring to was closed with instructions from Doc not to bother starting another one like it.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ugh.  I think I'll take off until the Roseanne talk goes away if it won't be isolated to that one Roseanne thread.


This is a piece of news and most of the Roseanne discussion has moved over there.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shanghai Disneyland to have running series later this year

http://attractionsmagazine.com/shanghai-disney-resort-inspiration-run/


----------



## osully

I just got SO excited for Wreck It Ralph 2 after seeing that image! I heard about it last year but wow! 

Also love the sunrise live streams - I really enjoyed the Magic Kingdom one and then you can re-watch on YouTube whenever!!  

My husband joked I should watch it every morning


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> #DisneyParksLIVE: Watch The Sunrise at Epcot June 1 at 5:45 A.M. ET
> 
> I like that they are doing live streams of different things.



When will the dessert party tickets for this viewing go on sale?


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> The parks blog has been weird lately in having articles for basically no information or info we don't really need. Things like this or the location of the Space restaurant.



Not to mention they don't have the time or day to answer questions, what's up with that?  Why offer this option if you're not going to follow up or follow through?  Mr. Steve Miller is the exception, he's so awesome!  KUDOS to you!!!


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Not to mention they don't have the time or day to answer questions, what's up with that?  Why offer this option if you're not going to follow up or follow through?  Mr. Steve Miller is the exception, he's so awesome!  KUDOS to you!!!
> 
> View attachment 326086


Their comment section is not worth your time. They filter out comments they don't like and only respond to maybe a select few. Steve is a nice guy, I follow him on Twitter.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> Their comment section is not worth your time. They filter out comments they don't like and only respond to maybe a select few. Steve is a nice guy, I follow him on Twitter.



twitter?!?!  link please!


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> twitter?!?!  link please!


I don't have it on me right now but he should be easy to find if you search Steven Miller.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> I don't have it on me right now but he should be easy to find if you search Steven Miller.



I will do it!  Totally agree with you, he's such a nice man.  Very polished and enjoyable.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Animal Kingdom testing out new stroller parking system where your stroller will be tagged with a colored tag and then there will be different sections of stroller parking based on the different colors

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...al-kingdom-tests-new-stroller-parking-system/


I am all for anything that makes it easier to find your stroller and also encourages people not to just leave their stroller in random spots


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate Disney’s ‘Peter Pan’ 65th Anniversary Edition Release


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Animal Kingdom Avatar Land 1st Anniversary : Secrets of the Pandora That Never Was


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Priority Entrance and Advance FastPass Reservation for Hotel Guests at Shanghai Disney Resort


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's Animal Kingdom Avatar Land 1st Anniversary : Secrets of the Pandora That Never Was




I definitely recall a lot of the talk and reports about the interactivity with the plants - I think not having that made the night time, whiles still cool, not as cool as I was envisioning and a bit of a disappointment


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely recall a lot of the talk and reports about the interactivity with the plants - I think not having that made the night time, whiles still cool, not as cool as I was envisioning and a bit of a disappointment


Yep, they had trouble getting nighttime stuff going to begin with. I imagine this made it even harder and with the crowds would have been tough to maintain.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yep, they had trouble getting nighttime stuff going to begin with. I imagine this made it even harder and with the crowds would have been tough to maintain.



oh for sure - i just think looking back it would have been better if they didn't hype up that aspect as much - if I didn't know what potentially could have been there I probably wouldn't have felt let down by what we actually got


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh for sure - i just think looking back it would have been better if they didn't hype up that aspect as much - if I didn't know what potentially could have been there I probably wouldn't have felt let down by what we actually got


Speaking of Pandora we both got to see it for the first time one year ago today!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

RUMOR: Disney Parks Will Launch “Magic Power” Wireless Device (Interactive Lightsaber, Autonomous Droid) Charging in Star Wars – Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

Disney Rumor Round Up May 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Sets Up Plans and Contractors for Former River Country Area Hotel


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
According to Tikiman Tambu Lounge at the Polynesian will be closing for a refurbishment for 2 months after the 4th of July. A temporary bar will be set up while it is down.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Sets Up Plans and Contractors for Former River Country Area Hotel



I posted this in the dedicated thread - but the interesting part of this read makes it sound like (a) it's a go and (b) it's not JUST a DVC resort, but a mixed cash/DVC resort. I think the only time they've ever done this (built a resort from scratch as both) is Boardwalk.


----------



## dina444444

********** said:


> I posted this in the dedicated thread - but the interesting part of this read makes it sound like (a) it's a go and (b) it's not JUST a DVC resort, but a mixed cash/DVC resort. I think the only time they've ever done this (built a resort from scratch as both) is Boardwalk.


And aulani


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> And aulani


True but that doesn't have a theme park attached too it.


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> And aulani



I didn't realize that Aulani was built to be a partly cash resort. I always thought the plan was to sell all the units - just the sales are so slow. I could be wrong of course because I haven't paid that close attention to Aulani.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A temporary bar will be set up while it is down.



Complete with temporary Drinks!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> According to Tikiman Tambu Lounge at the Polynesian will be closing for a refurbishment for 2 months after the 4th of July. A temporary bar will be set up while it is down.



That kind of sucks. I wonder what they're doing to it, if there will be noticeable changes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Speaking of Pandora we both got to see it for the first time one year ago today!



it feels both very recent but also a long time ago at the same time ... hopefully a similar situations presents itself in the future!


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That kind of sucks. I wonder what they're doing to it, if there will be noticeable changes.


Looks like adding another stall for servers and some other changes.


----------



## OKW Lover

********** said:


> I didn't realize that Aulani was built to be a partly cash resort. I always thought the plan was to sell all the units - just the sales are so slow. I could be wrong of course because I haven't paid that close attention to Aulani.


Aulani has both regular hotel rooms as well as DVC villas (studio, 1, 2 & 3 BR).


----------



## Firebird060

That tech is kinda amazing, but with budget constraints i wont be suprised if we dont see it. As for the droids, I can see that being caned purely for what is seen in the videos.. Kids stopping them in there tracks and making traffic jams.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> That tech is kinda amazing, but with budget constraints i wont be suprised if we dont see it. As for the droids, I can see that being caned purely for what is seen in the videos.. Kids stopping them in there tracks and making traffic jams.



well, I suspect we will see a ton of gadgets that people can buy - so the part of this about being able to recharge the lightsabers and stuff like that I full believe

I think they want to have the droids and I suspect there will be at least a few - but it is definitely the type of thing that I think just won't work with the huge crowds that will come.

Perhaps the droids being out will be additional selling points for pre-opening/after-close hard ticketed events and/or the time that guests at the Star Wars Hotel are in the park


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: Disney Parks Will Launch “Magic Power” Wireless Device (Interactive Lightsaber, Autonomous Droid) Charging in Star Wars – Galaxy’s Edge



It's no wonder robots typically go for the "kill all humans" route in sci-fi.  I'd want to annihilate a species too if I was just trying to walk through a crowd and they were hanging all over me and trying to get in my way to stop me.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Video
*
Caissie Levy (Elsa) from Frozen: The Broadway Musical performs "Let It Go" on The View!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

We’re Making Lost & Found So Easy … It’s Like Magic


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Experience Wild Alaska with Disney Cruise Line on a New Port Adventure in Skagway


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - Walls up around former Lost and Found center at the TTC


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> We’re Making Lost & Found So Easy … It’s Like Magic



while we always complain about things (Food/Crowds/ESPN/ETC) we hopefully have to acknowledge that Disney does a great job on things like this!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Channel Renews 'Tangled: The Series' for a Third Season; But With a New Name


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, generally not a lot of positive news about ESPN but May was a good month for them: the network's overall audience was up 17% from May 2017, with primetime viewership up 31%.

https://espnmediazone.com/us/press-...-audience-up-17-overall-and-31-in-prime-time/


----------



## Firebird060

You maybe right about the rechargeable tech.  If they put it in the hotel rooms as well, I would say watch out for a resort recharging fee being added on Per Diem lol. But in all seriousness the tech is a kool concept and agree I could see Disney making a killing off of the light sabers and other gadgets running off of it, but  I wonder if they have tested the effects of the wireless charging on things like pacemakers and other medical devices, knowing Disney I am sure they have or are planning to, but the interesting law suits we could see get filed on this tech if it goes into effect will be fun to watch and in some cases how it is decided might make interesting case law.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Firebird060 said:


> interesting case law.



I love an oxymoron this close to happy hour!


----------



## Firebird060

Oh Tech case law is always interesting to me at least and I am not just talking about patents.   Yet I am one of those weird super techy disney fans so what can i say.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Secrets of the Pandora That Never Was


I was kinda 'meh' on the land. But, this article was pretty interesting! Didn't notice the carnivorous bat on the way to the river ride. And, I didn't have a clue about the backstory of all the plants. I think they need to bring back the "immersion team". !


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Traffic Pattern Near Disney Springs to Be Adjusted Due to Construction


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

   Universal Studios Update: New Lockers, New Nighttime Show, and More (PART 1)


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Universal Studios Update: New Lockers, New Nighttime Show, and More (PART 1)



Is there a timeline for when to expect the new show to debut?


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Is there a timeline for when to expect the new show to debut?


Not yet. Later this year I believe is all we know.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, generally not a lot of positive news about ESPN but May was a good month for them: the network's overall audience was up 17% from May 2017, with primetime viewership up 31%.
> 
> https://espnmediazone.com/us/press-...-audience-up-17-overall-and-31-in-prime-time/


I’d also like to say I invested in espn+ about a month ago. It’s kinda cool to get some different games, and throwing in all the 30 for 30s doesn’t hurt either. 

It’s pretty fine with me for the 5 dollar price, but when it inevitably goes up I’d have to reconsider the worth of it


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Not yet. Later this year I believe is all we know.



I can see that, we could see them working on it last night as we were walking through after closing. It looks like they have a lot to do, still moving a lot of dirt around at the moment.


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Universal Studios Update: New Lockers, New Nighttime Show, and More (PART 1)



What I found interesting is the comment about the finger scanning at all of lockers being removed.  But nothing indicating how the lockers would be accessed once the finger scanning is removed.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Universal Studios Update: New Lockers, New Nighttime Show, and More (PART 1)



Hallelujah, if they actually remove those pesky finger scanners from all lockers. They are the bane of my existence. Finger scanners don't like me, even when I know I am using the correct one and it's my finger, not my thumb My thumb just never works.


----------



## Roxyfire

wnwardii said:


> What I found interesting is the comment about the finger scanning at all of lockers being removed.  But nothing indicating how the lockers would be accessed once the finger scanning is removed.



Yeah I was wondering that as well. We only use the temporary lockers and it causes such a mess when they won't scan your finger properly. Whatever it is, I hope it doesn't cause more congestion and time wasted around those areas. I do like the team members trying to limit how many people go into the locker area. You dont' need your entire extended family in there, 1 or 2 max, whoever is using the locker is enough.



soniam said:


> Hallelujah, if they actually remove those pesky finger scanners from all lockers. They are the bane of my existence. Finger scanners don't like me, even when I know I am using the correct one and it's my finger, not my thumb My thumb just never works.



I know, same here. I just let me son use it because his hands are young and unruined so far


----------



## Tigger's ally

soniam said:


> Hallelujah, if they actually remove those pesky finger scanners from all lockers. They are the bane of my existence. Finger scanners don't like me, even when I know I am using the correct one and it's my finger, not my thumb My thumb just never works.



I hear ya.  It's why I just went ahead and moved to my middle finger a few years ago.  Worked ever since with no problems.  Easy to remember too cause after driving 15 hours well you know...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New updated renderings for Hong Kong Disneyland’s expansions

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ion-plan/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo0531180606180009C


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Wilderness Lodge merchandise

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-disneys-wilderness-lodge-debuts-a-mountain-of-new-merchandise/


----------



## soniam

Tigger's ally said:


> I hear ya.  It's why I just went ahead and moved to my middle finger a few years ago.  Worked ever since with no problems.  Easy to remember too cause after driving 15 hours well you know...



We use our index finger. It's less rude with the kid. Don't want to encourage more use of the middle finger from him Also, whenever I think of a finger, I always use my index/pointer finger. It still doesn't work all the time though


----------



## dina444444

wnwardii said:


> What I found interesting is the comment about the finger scanning at all of lockers being removed.  But nothing indicating how the lockers would be accessed once the finger scanning is removed.


Probably by scanning the ticket the way the hulk lockers are set up.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Wilderness Lodge merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-disneys-wilderness-lodge-debuts-a-mountain-of-new-merchandise/



Love it!  Love all hotel specific merchandise.  Whoever the Dopey was that got rid of it years ago needs to go pound rocks all day.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Love it!  Love all hotel specific merchandise.  Whoever the Dopey was that got rid of it years ago needs to go pound rocks all day.


Agreed. It’s gotten much better the last couple years.


----------



## skier_pete

Tigger's ally said:


> Love it!  Love all hotel specific merchandise.  Whoever the Dopey was that got rid of it years ago needs to go pound rocks all day.



Yeah, I wonder if that dude that singed off on them getting rid of all resort themed merchandise, and making all the park merchandise the same across DLR and WDW got his walking papers when merchandise sales dropped so badly. (I don't remember where I heard that's what happened, but I did hear they took a major hit in merchandise.) Talk about a robot decision. Disney has since gone completely the other way, selling merch for every dead attraction and popcorn cart in existence, but it's a way better choice. I still don't buy a lot of merch, but they do indeed catch me usually with one or two things a trip that would probably not be popular with the average theme park goer. (My soft spots are anything Tropical Serenade or Adventurer's Club - though the way everything they've put out for AC with the exact same logo I really haven't bought much of that either.) We have been buying magnets for all the DVC resorts we've stayed at, so again the resort specific merch DOES get our dollars that Disney wouldn't otherwise get.


----------



## FoxC63

Tigger's ally said:


> while we always complain about things (Food/Crowds/ESPN/ETC) we hopefully have to acknowledge that Disney does a great job on things like this!



I agree, ten years ago DS lost his wallet at DHS.  He was five years old and his wallet had a copy of his state ID, Disney GC's and Disney money they mailed it to him.  Disney even called DH cell to let us know.


----------



## disneygirlsng

wnwardii said:


> What I found interesting is the comment about the finger scanning at all of lockers being removed.  But nothing indicating how the lockers would be accessed once the finger scanning is removed.


Yea my guess would also be like Hulk with using the park ticket. I much prefer the finger scan though honestly. Maybe it's just me that inadvertently put my park ticket in the locker since I had no pockets and then had to get someone to open the locker for me a couple weeks ago though haha


----------



## dina444444

disneygirlsng said:


> Yea my guess would also be like Hulk with using the park ticket. I much prefer the finger scan though honestly. Maybe it's just me that inadvertently put my park ticket in the locker since I had no pockets and then had to get someone to open the locker for me a couple weeks ago though haha


I’ve never had issues with the finger scan but I’ve seen plenty of people have to get a team member to reopen their locker since the finger scan won’t read.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mickey rainbow sipper available at Magic Kingdom

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1002309325761769473?s=21


----------



## ljandbucket

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely recall a lot of the talk and reports about the interactivity with the plants - I think not having that made the night time, whiles still cool, not as cool as I was envisioning and a bit of a disappointment


That was my take as well.  Was a fantastic place but the nighttime aspect felt unfinished.


----------



## themommy

FoxC63 said:


> I agree, ten years ago DS lost his wallet at DHS.  He was five years old and his wallet had a copy of his state ID, Disney GC's and Disney money they mailed it to him.  Disney even called DH cell to let us know.


I’m just curious here. No need to answer if you don’t want but, I have never heard of a 5 year old child having a state ID. Why would a child have such a thing?  I am however glad he got his wallet back. I’m sure y’all thought it was long gone!


----------



## Keels

themommy said:


> I’m just curious here. No need to answer if you don’t want but, I have never heard of a 5 year old child having a state ID. Why would a child have such a thing?  I am however glad he got his wallet back. I’m sure y’all thought it was long gone!



Not the OP, but a few of my Littles under the age of 10 have State IDs - it's just another level of contact information for authorities if anything happens to them. Also, a couple of them are now children of divorced parents and they travel extensively, so it's easier to have the kiddo carry a "big kid ID" rather than tote around a birth certificate.

I'm not a parent, but if you have kiddos and have to go renew your DL or something at the DMV it seems like it wouldn't hurt to get them an ID card as well, especially if they don't have a passport.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Not the OP, but a few of my Littles under the age of 10 have State IDs - it's just another level of contact information for authorities if anything happens to them. Also, a couple of them are now children of divorced parents and they travel extensively, so it's easier to have the kiddo carry a "big kid ID" rather than tote around a birth certificate.
> 
> I'm not a parent, but if you have kiddos and have to go renew your DL or something at the DMV it seems like it wouldn't hurt to get them an ID card as well, especially if they don't have a passport.


Interesting. I’ve never heard of any young kids having an ID either.


----------



## themommy

Keels said:


> Not the OP, but a few of my Littles under the age of 10 have State IDs - it's just another level of contact information for authorities if anything happens to them. Also, a couple of them are now children of divorced parents and they travel extensively, so it's easier to have the kiddo carry a "big kid ID" rather than tote around a birth certificate.
> 
> I'm not a parent, but if you have kiddos and have to go renew your DL or something at the DMV it seems like it wouldn't hurt to get them an ID card as well, especially if they don't have a passport.


I’ve got three. 2 are grown now and one thinks he is. Hehe. Thanks for the comment. I had just never heard of that before. I didn’t even know it was possible to get one.


----------



## Keels

themommy said:


> I’ve got three. 2 are grown now and one thinks he is. Hehe. Thanks for the comment. I had just never heard of that before. I didn’t even know it was possible to get one.



It's really only been in the last couple of years!


----------



## FoxC63

themommy said:


> I’m just curious here. No need to answer if you don’t want but, I have never heard of a 5 year old child having a state ID. Why would a child have such a thing?  I am however glad he got his wallet back. I’m sure y’all thought it was long gone!



I was homeschooling DS for three years and when he turned five I wanted him to understand responsibility with a personal touch during our two week vacation at WDW.  The State ID was his right of passage so to speak and was done on his fifth birthday.  As a birthday gift Grandpa gave him the wallet and my girlfriend gave him *Disney money.  DS earned the Disney GC's by completing his weekly chores.  He has ADHD/Autism and granted he ended up losing his wallet two days before we departed WDW there are two thing to keep in mind; he was responsible for it for twelve days until he lost it and he understood the loss.  This was huge.  It was a lesson and he learned it.  We did not harp on him when he lost his wallet and he cried when he pulled it out of the box that Disney mailed to him.

During the summer some communities offer a park day where your kids learn about safety.  Usually the police, fire department and EMS are there and they offer finger printing, bicycle safety where you can also pick up a free fitted helmet it's usually about 5 hours long and ours includes a bounce house & treats all free.     

*Disney Money back when they made it:


----------



## FoxC63

Keels said:


> It's really only been in the last couple of years!



I guess it depends on what state you live in, DS got his back in 2008 and we're in Michigan.


----------



## FoxC63

Keels said:


> if they don't have a passport.



Just commenting on the passport.  Having his state ID made getting this a breeze!  We took our son to Japan in 2015.


----------



## disneygirlsng

FoxC63 said:


> I guess it depends on what state you live in, DS got his back in 2008 and we're in Michigan.


Yea I got one when I was younger in Virginia as well. Not sure exactly how old I was, but it would have been around the years 1997-1999.


----------



## osully

Might as well get those documents early. My mom actually got us our social security cards (SIN cards here in Canada) when we were kids so we did not have to wait to get them as teens so we could get jobs


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Interesting. I’ve never heard of any young kids having an ID either.



My grandtinker just turned  2 and went and got the State of Illinois ID right before their all girls trip in April.  While not technically needed for flying, the airlines love when you check in and they have their own ID.  They cost like $15 and you get them at the drivers license facility.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New info regarding runDisney race registration 

http://www.rundisney.com/blog/articles/new-runDisney-on-sale-dates-and-more-announced/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
While now finished the Epcot sunrise stream was actually pretty cool this morning

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...5-a-m-et/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0531180606180003F


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> While now finished the Epcot sunrise stream was actually pretty cool this morning
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...5-a-m-et/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0531180606180003F



My wife had it playing on her iPad while we were getting ready in the bathroom this morning.  It was pretty nice.


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> My wife had it playing on her iPad while we were getting ready in the bathroom this morning.  It was pretty nice.


Some great wallpaper type shots too. I liked that they had several camera views.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Minnie Van Service Now Open to all Visiting Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Mickey Waffles Now Available ALL DAY at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge


----------



## Firebird060

Now everyone can pay twice as much to ride in a poka doted van


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor*

More About the Indiana Jones Ride Rumor For Disney's Animal Kingdom AND Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Enzo's Hideaway Will Host Sneak-Peek Preview to Debut Its New Sunday Supper Menu


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> While now finished the Epcot sunrise stream was actually pretty cool this morning
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...5-a-m-et/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0531180606180003F



As a long time day shifter (my day starts at 4:45 each morning) I can never sleep past 5:30 so I get a lot of quiet early morning walks when I am at WDW.  I always marvel at how serene it is early in the morning and how busy it is when it awakes.  Love staying at the Boardwalk and walking around there early in the morning.  Loved it when they had the Segway tour in Epcot before the park opened (my avatar).


----------



## jpeterson

osully said:


> Might as well get those documents early. My mom actually got us our social security cards (SIN cards here in Canada) when we were kids so we did not have to wait to get them as teens so we could get jobs


In the states, social security cards are issued at birth now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

New Disney Junior Dance Party Live Show coming to Disney Hollywood Studios this fall 

Will feature more current characters including Vampirina and the Lion Guard!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...oming-this-fall-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> More About the Indiana Jones Ride Rumor For Disney's Animal Kingdom AND Disneyland Paris



That seems like a rather "out there" rumor to me. I just don't see that the IP of Indiana Jones is big enough to spend a big pile of movie changing Dinosaur over to a version of the IJ ride. If I was Disney, I'd look at spending LESS money and just taking the current Dinosaur ride and turning it into a GOOD dinosaur ride. (For instance -have the Dinosaurs actually move a bit and don't have them in the dark all the time since you can't see them and don't have half of them look like cartoon dinosaurs.) 



jpeterson said:


> In the states, social security cards are issued at birth now.



Yeah - our DD had her SS card at birth and that was 15 years ago. In fact, I did too in 1969, though at the time that wasn't very common.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> That seems like a rather "out there" rumor to me. I just don't see that the IP of Indiana Jones is big enough to spend a big pile of movie changing Dinosaur over to a version of the IJ ride. If I was Disney, I'd look at spending LESS money and just taking the current Dinosaur ride and turning it into a GOOD dinosaur ride. (For instance -have the Dinosaurs actually move a bit and don't have them in the dark all the time since you can't see them and don't have half of them look like cartoon dinosaurs.)


Eh, I think Dinosaur is fine as is and with the update they made it a little better. 

I would really love them to do something with Dinorama though.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New Disney Junior Dance Party Live Show coming to Disney Hollywood Studios this fall
> 
> Will feature more current characters including Vampirina and the Lion Guard!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...oming-this-fall-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/


It will take over Disney Junior Live on Stage which will end September 1st. 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...er-this-year-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It will take over Disney Junior Live on Stage which will end September 1st.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...er-this-year-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm




Good to know - we are going the last week of August so will be able to catch the existing show one last time (obviously would prefer the new show but rather the old show than no show as we will have a 4 year old and 3 year old with us)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Select attractions no longer available for “extra” extra magic hours at Animal Kingdom

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/06/select-attractions-no-longer-available.html?m=1


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Select attractions no longer available for “extra” extra magic hours at Animal Kingdom
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/06/select-attractions-no-longer-available.html?m=1



I didn't even know they were doing "Extra" Extra Magic Hours.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS:*

Disneyland to offer a starting wage of $15 by 2020 to 9,500 cast members represented by the Master Services Council

The proposal would increase the minimum rate for those cast members from $11.00 to $13.25 upon ratification of the contract, an increase of just over 20%. The minimum would jump to $14.25 in 2019 and $15 in 2020.


http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...0-cast-members-a-starting-wage-of-15-by-2020/


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> It will take over Disney Junior Live on Stage which will end September 1st.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...er-this-year-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


Wow, my kids loved Disney Junior Live on Stage.  Luckily they are at the tail end of the age-range (4 & 6, soon to be 5 & 7) for the show, and they've had plenty of chances to see it.  We have a trip in August so they can see it one more time.

And my daughter will go nuts for a Vampirina anything!


----------



## DavidHobart

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Minnie Van Service Now Open to all Visiting Walt Disney World Resort



Ryan--are the Disney Springs Resort Area hotels included?


----------



## Firebird060

DavidHobart said:


> Ryan--are the Disney Springs Resort Area hotels included?


Even though you asked Ryan I would assume the answer would be yes because that is Still Disney Property, I dont see Disney not wanting to make profit on what equates to a 2 mile area of property being excluded.    They slowly ramped up service overtime to test it and it now seems like the testing is done and they are ready to make it property wide.  So i would suspect that it includes the Disney Spring resorts.


----------



## OKW Lover

DavidHobart said:


> Ryan--are the Disney Springs Resort Area hotels included?





Firebird060 said:


> Even though you asked Ryan I would assume the answer would be yes because that is Still Disney Property, I dont see Disney not wanting to make profit on what equates to a 2 mile area of property being excluded.    They slowly ramped up service overtime to test it and it now seems like the testing is done and they are ready to make it property wide.  So i would suspect that it includes the Disney Spring resorts.


Interesting.  I wonder if the Swan/Dolphin are included as well, even though it appears that Mears has "bought the door" there.


----------



## Firebird060

OKW Lover said:


> Interesting.  I wonder if the Swan/Dolphin are included as well, even though it appears that Mears has "bought the door" there.




It seems to me that they are slowly incrementally trying to roll back the heavy reliability they have on mears. I wont be surprised if you see Disney start rolling out other transportation services that directly compete with Mears, it wont be soon but it could be a 10 year or 15 year plan.  Disney has relied on mears for years, and honestly Mears has gotten as big as it has purely from Disney, maybe Disney will just buy out Mears, I dont know,   but they could strategically be making small in roads to blunt the utter reliance Disney has on them.  It would make strategic sense if they plan to try and cut costs later for DME and other things


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> While now finished the Epcot sunrise stream was actually pretty cool this morning
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...5-a-m-et/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0531180606180003F


While I didn't watch it all just some parts of it from your link I did save it and the MK one to my YouTube playlist.

It's so peaceful seeing the parks at that time


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

I LOVE the idea of the Excavator coaster and hope this happens. However, I hate to think about Everest being closed for refurbishment at the end of 2019 or early 2020 when we hope to be there. One of our absolute favorites and made my coaster-hating husband a big fan... he actually got off of it and got back on during our last trip!


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS:*
> 
> Disneyland to offer a starting wage of $15 by 2020 to 9,500 cast members represented by the Master Services Council
> 
> The proposal would increase the minimum rate for those cast members from $11.00 to $13.25 upon ratification of the contract, an increase of just over 20%. The minimum would jump to $14.25 in 2019 and $15 in 2020.
> 
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...0-cast-members-a-starting-wage-of-15-by-2020/


Minimum wage in CA is already set to go to $15/hour by either 2021 or 2022.


----------



## FoxC63

jpeterson said:


> In the states, social security cards are issued at birth now.



DS received his at birth in 2003.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Mickey Waffles Now Available ALL DAY at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge



I may have just done a fist pump and shouted yes!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> Minimum wage in CA is already set to go to $15/hour by either 2021 or 2022.



Well, guess they are looking to get there a bit quicker and also the incremental increases before that - definitely larger % increases than in the initial proposal to CMs at WDW


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS:*
> 
> Disneyland to offer a starting wage of $15 by 2020 to 9,500 cast members represented by the Master Services Council
> 
> The proposal would increase the minimum rate for those cast members from $11.00 to $13.25 upon ratification of the contract, an increase of just over 20%. The minimum would jump to $14.25 in 2019 and $15 in 2020.
> 
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...0-cast-members-a-starting-wage-of-15-by-2020/



And what about CMs NOT represented by the MSC?

*edit* Never mind, I just realized this was DLR, not WDW and California minimum wage will already be at that level shortly after.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> And what about CMs NOT represented by the MSC?
> 
> *edit* Never mind, I just realized this was DLR, not WDW and California minimum wage will already be at that level shortly after.



Article also mentions at the end that "According to Disney, starting wages for other union cast members will be addressed during the normal contract negotiations."


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Interesting.  I wonder if the Swan/Dolphin are included as well, even though it appears that Mears has "bought the door" there.


I don’t see why you couldn’t use it swolphin.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney Gift Card designs

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/06/experience-the-magic-of-the-perfect-gift/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sweet treats at Disney Parks this month

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/06/disney-parks-sweet-treats-june-2018/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Guardians Update 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/photos-latest-look-at-guardians-of-the-galaxy-construction-in-epcot/


----------



## shoreward

OKW Lover said:


> Interesting.  I wonder if the Swan/Dolphin are included as well, even though it appears that Mears has "bought the door" there.





rteetz said:


> I don’t see why you couldn’t use it swolphin.



Actually, the Minnie Vans expanded to Swan/Dolphin about three weeks ago.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UPDATE: Southern-Style Brunch Begins at Chef Art Smith's Homecomin' June 24


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Epcot land clearing continues

http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/photo...g-continues-for-rumored-epcot-entrance-hotel/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Unionized Disney Cast Members Won't Receive $1,000 Bonus


----------



## Firebird060

interesting as always


rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Epcot land clearing continues
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/photo...g-continues-for-rumored-epcot-entrance-hotel/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate National Vanilla Milkshake Day With Half-Off Milkshake at Paddlefish in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
Typhoon Lagoon opened its doors to guests in 1989!


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Celebrate National Vanilla Milkshake Day With Half-Off Milkshake at Paddlefish in Disney Springs



It’s actually a vanilla BROWNIE milkshake and it looks yummy. Doing a resort-only stay with two of my boys and will be there - YAY!


----------



## FoxC63

MommaBerd said:


> It’s actually a vanilla BROWNIE milkshake and it looks yummy. Doing a resort-only stay with two of my boys and will be there - YAY!



That just sounds so good!  Yum!


----------



## Amy11401

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> New Disney Junior Dance Party Live Show coming to Disney Hollywood Studios this fall
> 
> Will feature more current characters including Vampirina and the Lion Guard!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...oming-this-fall-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/


My son will be excited about this.  I am glad it will be open when we go in October.  I wonder if it the same as the Disney Junior Dance Party that was touring this year.  I would think it would be shorter.  My son wanted to go when he saw the ads but we were not able to attend.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar Pier sign waiting to be installed

https://twitter.com/iburntmyt0ast/status/1002649451662491648?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Select Magic Kingdom Entertainment Offerings to Be Impacted by Concrete Work in June


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Discovery Cove Introduces Spa Cabana and Behind-the-Scenes Animal Tours


----------



## JK World

Amy11401 said:


> My son will be excited about this.  I am glad it will be open when we go in October.  I wonder if it the same as the Disney Junior Dance Party that was touring this year.  I would think it would be shorter.  My son wanted to go when he saw the ads but we were not able to attend.



We went a couple of weeks ago, you didn't miss much. It was the least entertaining children's show we've been to (Daniel Tiger, Paw Patrol and Sesame Street were much better). Most of the characters were on a tv screen that only half the audience could see, and far too reliant on the "DJ" to carry the show.  I've never seen the show at HS, so I can't say whether it was an upgrade, but I was unimpressed.


----------



## themommy

FoxC63 said:


> I was homeschooling DS for three years and when he turned five I wanted him to understand responsibility with a personal touch during our two week vacation at WDW.  The State ID was his right of passage so to speak and was done on his fifth birthday.  As a birthday gift Grandpa gave him the wallet and my girlfriend gave him *Disney money.  DS earned the Disney GC's by completing his weekly chores.  He has ADHD/Autism and granted he ended up losing his wallet two days before we departed WDW there are two thing to keep in mind; he was responsible for it for twelve days until he lost it and he understood the loss.  This was huge.  It was a lesson and he learned it.  We did not harp on him when he lost his wallet and he cried when he pulled it out of the box that Disney mailed to him.
> 
> During the summer some communities offer a park day where your kids learn about safety.  Usually the police, fire department and EMS are there and they offer finger printing, bicycle safety where you can also pick up a free fitted helmet it's usually about 5 hours long and ours includes a bounce house & treats all free.
> 
> *Disney Money back when they made it:
> View attachment 326237


Ah the lessons we learn as children. I’ll bet he doesn’t lose his wallet anymore. I had the fingerprinting done for all 3 of mine. Glad it’s available for all that want the ID’s.


----------



## FoxC63

themommy said:


> Ah the lessons we learn as children. I’ll bet he doesn’t lose his wallet anymore. I had the fingerprinting done for all 3 of mine. Glad it’s available for all that want the ID’s.



Exactly!  Nor did he loose his passport the two weeks we were in Japan.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Video
> *
> Caissie Levy (Elsa) from Frozen: The Broadway Musical performs "Let It Go" on The View!


Now that actually looks good


----------



## SilSprBea

FoxC63 said:


> @rteetz  I remember reading that Talking Mickey at Town Square Theater will no longer be "talking" has this happened yet or is there a projected date?



Is this confirmed now that it's past May 12th? My internet searches yield reports about the rumor, but I can't seem to find anything about this change being confirmed. Just wondering if someone has been there and can confirm the change.  Thanks


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I am seeing a report of rider swap going digital as of June 19th and they will be trying to close the loophole as indicating all members of the party must be present to get the digital rider swap, the rider swap is only valid for 1 hour , and you can only have one at a time

@rteetz or anyone else see/hear anything about this?


----------



## NicolaUK

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am seeing a report of rider swap going digital as of June 19th and they will be trying to close the loophole as indicating all members of the party must be present to get the digital rider swap, the rider swap is only valid for 1 hour , and you can only have one at a time
> 
> @rteetz or anyone else see/hear anything about this?



I think it’s inevitable with Toy Story opening, Disneyland made the switch last August and as with all nice things the system is open to abuse.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am seeing a report of rider swap going digital as of June 19th and they will be trying to close the loophole as indicating all members of the party must be present to get the digital rider swap, the rider swap is only valid for 1 hour , and you can only have one at a time
> 
> @rteetz or anyone else see/hear anything about this?


Digital? Like a CM loading the RSP onto a ticket or MB? If so, good, but why not allow for at least rest of day, or better yet, rest of trip...  it takes about an hour to get through test track with group A FP and rider swap


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am seeing a report of rider swap going digital as of June 19th and they will be trying to close the loophole as indicating all members of the party must be present to get the digital rider swap, the rider swap is only valid for 1 hour , and you can only have one at a time
> 
> @rteetz or anyone else see/hear anything about this?


I haven’t heard anything but seems plausible.


----------



## rteetz

SilSprBea said:


> Is this confirmed now that it's past May 12th? My internet searches yield reports about the rumor, but I can't seem to find anything about this change being confirmed. Just wondering if someone has been there and can confirm the change.  Thanks


Yep Talking Mickey is gone. It is just regular Mickey.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Digital? Like a CM loading the RSP onto a ticket or MB? If so, good, but why not allow for at least rest of day, or better yet, rest of trip...  it takes about an hour to get through test track with group A FP and rider swap



Yeah, the reports said to would loaded on magic Bands.  Not sure why only an hour - though guess the idea that it to allow for the two times through basically right after one another 


Just as someone with small kids if this change does come through it would impact some of our planning


----------



## marcar12

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am seeing a report of rider swap going digital as of June 19th and they will be trying to close the loophole as indicating all members of the party must be present to get the digital rider swap, the rider swap is only valid for 1 hour , and you can only have one at a time
> 
> @rteetz or anyone else see/hear anything about this?



I heard about this too and am VERY curious as to its accuracy. This would be a HUGE change and MAJOR news! It would effect our plans quite a bit because we are planning to child swap (with FPs for all riders) but use the SW pass later in the day... not within a 1-hour window. That part of the potential change is making me cringe!


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, the reports said to would loaded on magic Bands.  Not sure why only an hour - though guess the idea that it to allow for the two times through basically right after one another
> 
> 
> Just as someone with small kids if this change does come through it would impact some of our planning


That’s the basic idea. It’s so they don’t get hoarded for use at the end of the day then the ride gets a crush of people. They can better control crowd flow with a time restriction. Also I’m going to guess if they go this way with rider switch they will also go this way with when a ride breaks down and they give out re admits. At Disneyland they no longer give paper ones it gets loaded on to your ticket/pass and I’m assuming the same will happen at wdw.


----------



## dina444444

DLR is going to separate block out calendars for DCA and Disneyland 

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/passes/blockout-dates/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> DLR is going to separate block out calendars for DCA and Disneyland
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/passes/blockout-dates/


Rumor: So, it's looking like a possible June 21, 2019 opening of SW:GE? That's due to the Deluxe Pass never being blocked out for a full week in Disneyland during the summer to my knowledge.

Still could be earlier, but this is looking like we are starting to get a timeline.


----------



## dina444444

dina444444 said:


> DLR is going to separate block out calendars for DCA and Disneyland
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/passes/blockout-dates/


OC Register article 

Disneyland to put new limits on park visits for some annual passholders


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Rumor: So, it's looking like a possible June 21, 2019 opening of SW:GE? That's due to the Deluxe Pass never being blocked out for a full week in Disneyland during the summer to my knowledge.
> 
> Still could be earlier, but this is looking like we are starting to get a timeline.


Makes sense....


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate ‘Peter Pan’ With New Disney Parks Collection by PANDORA Charms Available June 4


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Doctor Strange and Other Super Heroes Now Assembling at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## rteetz

Disney FanDaze the largest character party is happening at Disneyland Paris today.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Disney FanDaze the largest character party is happening at Disneyland Paris today.



I saw on Twitter that Craig and some of the DIS team are out there.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I saw on Twitter that Craig and some of the DIS team are out there.


Just Craig is. Disney flew out some US media for the event. This is Craig's first time at Disneyland Paris.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Just Craig is. Disney flew out some US media for the event. This is Craig's first time at Disneyland Paris.



Ahh ok, that’s pretty awesome for Craig! Loving all the photos he’s posting on twitter.


----------



## rteetz

Disney FanDaze thread 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/disneyland-paris-fandaze-event.3685982/

Lots of photos and some info on the Walt Disney Studios expansion.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
All-Star Movies refurbed room 

(Photo from Facebook)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fire has returned to the Pixar Play Parade at Disneyland.


----------



## skier_pete

So we went to see "Solo" in a near empty theater today. (Not expecting to this movie recover at the B.O.) Enjoyed it quite a bit. It wasn't amazing but a solid entertaining movie. 

It made me think, why are Star Wars fans turning so far against this franchise? I heard a lot of the movie was "unnecessary" but can't you say that about any movie/sequel/prequel. I remember reading the Han Solo novels and enjoying the hell out of reading about what Han Solo was up to before the original movies. This was that as well. Considering that troubled production this movie had, it actually turned out pretty well.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I saw Solo on Tuesday. My family really enjoyed it. Watched Last Jedi today since two kids had not yet seen it.  I thought it was ok the first time but I stopped watching it just could not do it a second time, I just did not like it at all.  Wondering if Snoke can overcome being sliced in half like Darth Maul?  I really hope 9 is much better planned.  I can handle disenchanted Luke but no one in the galaxy coming to Leia's call for help, no one can say people are ok with the First order and as just going to let them win.  How far ahead is 9?  Cause a few 10 year old slave kids is not enough.


----------



## Violetspider

********** said:


> So we went to see "Solo" in a near empty theater today. (Not expecting to this movie recover at the B.O.) Enjoyed it quite a bit. It wasn't amazing but a solid entertaining movie.
> 
> It made me think, why are Star Wars fans turning so far against this franchise? I heard a lot of the movie was "unnecessary" but can't you say that about any movie/sequel/prequel. I remember reading the Han Solo novels and enjoying the hell out of reading about what Han Solo was up to before the original movies. This was that as well. Considering that troubled production this movie had, it actually turned out pretty well.



I'm going tomorrow and it looks like my showing will be rather sparsely attended as well. I too read the novels and am looking forward to the movie. I almost never agree with the "critics" anyway, so I'm pretty sure I'll be satisfied.


----------



## rteetz

Violetspider said:


> I'm going tomorrow and it looks like my showing will be rather sparsely attended as well. I too read the novels and am looking forward to the movie. I almost never agree with the "critics" anyway, so I'm pretty sure I'll be satisfied.


Most critics enjoyed Solo or at least said it was a good film. I don't think many if anyone has said its their favorite Star Wars film.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> So we went to see "Solo" in a near empty theater today. (Not expecting to this movie recover at the B.O.) Enjoyed it quite a bit. It wasn't amazing but a solid entertaining movie.
> 
> It made me think, why are Star Wars fans turning so far against this franchise? I heard a lot of the movie was "unnecessary" but can't you say that about any movie/sequel/prequel. I remember reading the Han Solo novels and enjoying the hell out of reading about what Han Solo was up to before the original movies. This was that as well. Considering that troubled production this movie had, it actually turned out pretty well.



There is a group that feels The Last Jedi ruined Star Wars as they know it and are boycotting anything Star Wars related until the leadership helming the movies changes

I do think even outside of that group Solo wasn't a movie people were pining for ... that coupled with the reports of the troubled production I think just made it so people weren't looking forward to it and thus it became a lower priority to see - and then coming 2 weeks after Infinity War people just weren't dying to use their movie allocated $ for it


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> All-Star Movies refurbed room
> 
> (Photo from Facebook)
> 
> View attachment 326816


Looks identical to the refurbished rooms at Pop Century.


----------



## Bay Max

********** said:


> So we went to see "Solo" in a near empty theater today. (Not expecting to this movie recover at the B.O.) Enjoyed it quite a bit. It wasn't amazing but a solid entertaining movie.
> 
> It made me think, why are Star Wars fans turning so far against this franchise? I heard a lot of the movie was "unnecessary" but can't you say that about any movie/sequel/prequel. I remember reading the Han Solo novels and enjoying the hell out of reading about what Han Solo was up to before the original movies. This was that as well. Considering that troubled production this movie had, it actually turned out pretty well.



I saw it today too.  My theater was also empty.


----------



## andyw715

I hope these Disney-SW hater people boycott SW:GE as well. Keep the negative energy away. As well as free up a space in line.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Are you guys looking at the Fan Daze Disneyland Paris pictures? I am losing my mind at some of those characters.

If a US park had one of these events I would pay so much money.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Are you guys looking at the Fan Daze Disneyland Paris pictures? I am losing my mind at some of those characters.
> 
> If a US park had one of these events I would pay so much money.


I have an entire thread on it 

A decent amount was paid for by the Saudi Prince who is character obsessed. Paris always puts on spectacular events though. WDW instead is putting out Incredibles Dance Party Super Fans... Its utterly embarrassing compared to Paris.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> I have an entire thread on it
> 
> A decent amount was paid for by the Saudi Prince who is character obsessed. Paris always puts on spectacular events though. WDW instead is putting out Incredibles Dance Party Super Fans... Its utterly embarrassing compared to Paris.



oh you and your different threads, hah. going to find it now.


----------



## RobertUpland

Some changes coming to Dinoland Foods.

As of tomorrow Trilo Bites will be closed for refurbishment. It should reopen in about a month with a different menu. You will be able to find the Buffalo Chicken Chips at Dino Bite Snacks until then. 

Also, the nachos at Dino Diner will soon go away to make room for an Italian Sausage and Pepper hoagie.

On Friday the land debuted a mobile bar. With bottled Bud Light, Heineken, a margarita, sangria and the Cretaceous Cooler formerly offered at Restaurantosaurus makes a return.


----------



## RobertUpland

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Unionized Disney Cast Members Won't Receive $1,000 Bonus


This article is incorrect. If your union is currently in wage negotiations, the bonus will only be paid if an overall agreement is reached by August 31st. All union roles and the company are bound bu our former contract until the new one is finalized.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> So we went to see "Solo" in a near empty theater today. (Not expecting to this movie recover at the B.O.) Enjoyed it quite a bit. It wasn't amazing but a solid entertaining movie.
> 
> It made me think, why are Star Wars fans turning so far against this franchise? I heard a lot of the movie was "unnecessary" but can't you say that about any movie/sequel/prequel. I remember reading the Han Solo novels and enjoying the hell out of reading about what Han Solo was up to before the original movies. This was that as well. Considering that troubled production this movie had, it actually turned out pretty well.



I think it's a combination of some being so angered at TLJ, and people just not exactly chomping at the bit for a movie where someone other that Harrison Ford is Han Solo!  We were in the latter category, but still went to see it and were pleasantly surprised.  There's one really minor storyline I'd ax altogether -- those pseudo political plots are infecting a lot of movies these days -- but other than that our group thought it was pretty solid.  

TLJ was the movie with A LOT of unnecessary stuff, IMO.


----------



## ejgonz2

TheMaxRebo said:


> There is a group that feels The Last Jedi ruined Star Wars as they know it and are boycotting anything Star Wars related until the leadership helming the movies changes
> 
> I do think even outside of that group Solo wasn't a movie people were pining for ... that coupled with the reports of the troubled production I think just made it so people weren't looking forward to it and thus it became a lower priority to see - and then coming 2 weeks after Infinity War people just weren't dying to use their movie allocated $ for it



I think your last point is a big issue. Too many big movies bunched together. I’m a huge fan of SW and marvel. I’ve been gearing up for infinity war since the first Avengers. Deadpool is great fun. Solo just falls third in the pecking order and with tons of activities on weekends it’s tough to see everything.

I look ahead to 2019 and see the same issue. Dumbo, Alladin, TS4, avengers 4, captain marvel, X-men, etc all within a couple months.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ejgonz2 said:


> I think your last point is a big issue. Too many big movies bunched together. I’m a huge fan of SW and marvel. I’ve been gearing up for infinity war since the first Avengers. Deadpool is great fun. Solo just falls third in the pecking order and with tons of activities on weekends it’s tough to see everything.
> 
> I look ahead to 2019 and see the same issue. Dumbo, Alladin, TS4, avengers 4, X-men, etc all within a couple months.



I agree and as someone who doesn’t get to the movies very often thingsvthatvare second or third on the pecking order usually just get skipped

Though if you ask people in the group boycotting they feel they are responsible


----------



## bookbabe626

I think I’m the only person in the world that hated Infinity War, and liked Solo way more.  

Ok, I actually didn’t mind the first 7/8s of IW, I just hated the last part enough that it ruined the whole movie for me.  And once you get over the disbelief surrounding someone else playing Han, Solo is a pretty good movie.  Light fun and adventure, no deep foreshadowing and twisty political subplots, no teen angst (I detest Kylo Ren) and the time in the theatre goes by really quickly when you’re letting yourself just enjoy some fluff set in the SW universe.  During IW I kept looking at the time to see how much longer it was going to be, and during Solo I didn’t check the time once.

Deadpool 2 is better than both of them, though...


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

Downtown Disney's ESPN Zone Officially Closes


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> I have an entire thread on it
> 
> A decent amount was paid for by the Saudi Prince who is character obsessed. Paris always puts on spectacular events though. WDW instead is putting out Incredibles Dance Party Super Fans... Its utterly embarrassing compared to Paris.



Regardless of who originally paid for the characters Paris can so stuff the U.S. parks can't because of crowd size.  There's a princess promenade that was just two of them with some escorts walking amd dancing around the hub. Of they did that here people would camp out for it instead of just come upon it or wait a few min before it starts.

They also don't have a ton of character meets and you can only meet them in one spot.  So one place to meet Mickey, one for Minnie etc.

Anything like this here would get oversold even if it was a month long event.  This is a great use of the studios too that closed at 7 four of the five days we were there last week while Disneyland closed at 11.  It's just different there and it's hard to explain why they can do stuff that would be almost insane to do here.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> Regardless of who originally paid for the characters Paris can so stuff the U.S. parks can't because of crowd size.  There's a princess promenade that was just two of them with some escorts walking amd dancing around the hub. Of they did that here people would camp out for it instead of just come upon it or wait a few min before it starts.
> 
> They also don't have a ton of character meets and you can only meet them in one spot.  So one place to meet Mickey, one for Minnie etc.
> 
> Anything like this here would get oversold even if it was a month long event.  This is a great use of the studios too that closed at 7 four of the five days we were there last week while Disneyland closed at 11.  It's just different there and it's hard to explain why they can do stuff that would be almost insane to do here.


The US could certainly do an event like this but it would be hard ticket and costly for the attendee. They can add dessert parties up the wazoo but why not a character event?  Disney FanDaze in Paris was a hard ticket event there not just open to everyone.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Blizzard Beach and Disney's Miniature Golf Courses Temporarily Closed Due to Inclement Weather


----------



## skier_pete

I actually think by far Disney's biggest mistake with Solo was not doing the December release thing. They have so much less competition in December, and having it just 5 months after TLJ I think made people very blase towards it. I heard a lot of "oh, another Star Wars movie already?" Once they moved Episode IX to a December 2019 release date, they should've moved Solo to this December. They would've had longer to get in front of all the bad press about it, and would've had less of a problem with Star Wars fatigue. It still might not have been the hit that the others were, but I'm sure it would've done a lot better. 

BTW, I don't think this is a spoiler, but did anyone else catch the throwaway reference to Black Spire Outpost in Solo? The movie was pretty hit-you-over-the-head with some of the references to other movies, but I kind of got a kick out of that reference considering most folks wouldn't get it.


----------



## TomServo27

********** said:


> I actually think by far Disney's biggest mistake with Solo was not doing the December release thing. They have so much less competition in December, and having it just 5 months after TLJ I think made people very blase towards it. I heard a lot of "oh, another Star Wars movie already?" Once they moved Episode IX to a December 2019 release date, they should've moved Solo to this December. They would've had longer to get in front of all the bad press about it, and would've had less of a problem with Star Wars fatigue. It still might not have been the hit that the others were, but I'm sure it would've done a lot better.
> 
> BTW, I don't think this is a spoiler, but did anyone else catch the throwaway reference to Black Spire Outpost in Solo? The movie was pretty hit-you-over-the-head with some of the references to other movies, but I kind of got a kick out of that reference considering most folks wouldn't get it.


While I think your right about Solo only coming five months after TLJ really hurting it. Over a year and half between solo and episode 9 should really help episode 9. Although Star Wars fans are fickle group I have hard times understanding them sometimes.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> All-Star Movies refurbed room
> 
> (Photo from Facebook)
> 
> View attachment 326816



Looks great! Definately not the room we had last week...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I actually think by far Disney's biggest mistake with Solo was not doing the December release thing. They have so much less competition in December, and having it just 5 months after TLJ I think made people very blase towards it. I heard a lot of "oh, another Star Wars movie already?" Once they moved Episode IX to a December 2019 release date, they should've moved Solo to this December. They would've had longer to get in front of all the bad press about it, and would've had less of a problem with Star Wars fatigue. It still might not have been the hit that the others were, but I'm sure it would've done a lot better.
> 
> BTW, I don't think this is a spoiler, but did anyone else catch the throwaway reference to Black Spire Outpost in Solo? The movie was pretty hit-you-over-the-head with some of the references to other movies, but I kind of got a kick out of that reference considering most folks wouldn't get it.



I think it was the combination of people not ready for another Star Wars movie (for a variety of reasons), the Memorial Day weekend just isn't as bit for movies as you would think, and coming 2 weeks after Infinity War and the other competition

I obviously am even less knowledgable of the international markets but while it clearly isn't doing great in the US it seems to be doing like 10x worse internationally which surprised me


----------



## adam.adbe

TheMaxRebo said:


> I obviously am even less knowledgable of the international markets but while it clearly isn't doing great in the US it seems to be doing like 10x worse internationally which surprised me



A lot of the international market place today is China, and they just don't care about the original trilogy.  That'll skew the numbers, but if its under performing in Europe, that suggests at the least that the issues plaguing the US release may be spilling over there too.  It's also possible of course that Disney knew they had a potential misfire on their hands and held back on marketing dollars.


----------



## Jetku

Brunch reservations for Homecomin’ are available!  It seems to be Sunday’s only, 10:00am - 2:00pm, through at least the end of November. 

I booked our reservation for our l August trip, menu unseen!


----------



## TomServo27

TheMaxRebo said:


> I obviously am even less knowledgable of the international markets but while it clearly isn't doing great in the US it seems to be doing like 10x worse internationally which surprised me


Yeah there has been a lot this movie is a disaster which it’s not domestically it’s not good but disaster is overstating it. Intentionally I think it is disaster and like you I can’t speak to why that is at all


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Actor Who Voiced Prince Charming in 'Cinderella' Dies at Age 96


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

*Fyi
*
The stroller zone 1, 2, and 3 test at AK worked fairly well... except for right after RoL.. then it was a nightmare.


----------



## osully

AzzySpazbourne said:


> Looks great! Definately not the room we had last week...



I LOVE the new room style. However that is not going to help with how awfully loud those rooms are with 2800+ rooms and probably 2-4 guests in each one. 

Our stay for 1 night at POP was the worst sleep I think we've ever had at a hotel. Let alone Disney. So. Much. Noise.


----------



## crazy4wdw

********** said:


> BTW, I don't think this is a spoiler, but did anyone else catch the throwaway reference to Black Spire Outpost in Solo? The movie was pretty hit-you-over-the-head with some of the references to other movies, but I kind of got a kick out of that reference considering most folks wouldn't get it.



Yes, I saw the movie this afternoon and noticed the reference to "Black Spire".


----------



## Fantasia79

osully said:


> I LOVE the new room style. However that is not going to help with how awfully loud those rooms are with 2800+ rooms and probably 2-4 guests in each one.
> 
> Our stay for 1 night at POP was the worst sleep I think we've ever had at a hotel. Let alone Disney. So. Much. Noise.



Room construction at Pop Century? My in-laws are staying there next week.  I think they requested the 80’s building.


----------



## Fantasia79

@rteetz got to see Brewers in ‘83 jerseys this weekend.  Thanks for two desperately needed wins for the White Sox.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> @rteetz got to see Brewers in ‘83 jerseys this weekend.  Thanks for two desperately needed wins for the White Sox.


I love that blue. Yeah you broke our series winning streak!


----------



## crazy4wdw

osully said:


> I LOVE the new room style. However that is not going to help with how awfully loud those rooms are with 2800+ rooms and probably 2-4 guests in each one.
> 
> Our stay for 1 night at POP was the worst sleep I think we've ever had at a hotel. Let alone Disney. So. Much. Noise.


Are the rooms more noisy because the carpet was removed?


----------



## TomServo27

Fantasia79 said:


> @rteetz got to see Brewers in ‘83 jerseys this weekend.  Thanks for two desperately needed wins for the White Sox.


As a cub fan I say thank you to the Sox.


----------



## rteetz

TomServo27 said:


> As a cub fan I say thank you to the Sox.


I need a thumbs down emoji.


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> I need a thumbs down emoji.



If you can't make it happen, no-one can.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Fantasia79 said:


> Room construction at Pop Century? My in-laws are staying there next week.  I think they requested the 80’s building.


 They are almost done, 80s are complete. There are only a small part of the 50s not renovated, and part of the 50s being worked on.


----------



## circus4u

Disney embraces $15 minimum wage in negotiations with workers
http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/03/news/companies/disney-minimum-wage/index.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Toy Story 4' Received Massive Rewrites Following the Departure of Original Screenwriters Rashida Jones and Will McCormack


----------



## osully

Fantasia79 said:


> Room construction at Pop Century? My in-laws are staying there next week.  I think they requested the 80’s building.


Not the construction noise. The noise from other guests in other rooms / walkways!! As late as 1am and as early as 7am.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New trailer for Wreck it Ralph tomorrow!


----------



## ErinF

********** said:


> BTW, I don't think this is a spoiler, but did anyone else catch the throwaway reference to Black Spire Outpost in Solo? The movie was pretty hit-you-over-the-head with some of the references to other movies, but I kind of got a kick out of that reference considering most folks wouldn't get it.



Yes, I totally caught when L4 said that!  We took my nine year old and two of his friends to see Solo tonight and they loved it.  I really enjoyed their reactions to everything, especially a spoiler reveal toward the end.  I have to say I really loved the movie as well!  Now, I'm not a die hard Star Wars fan at all, I have seen all the movies but I would definitely say I'm just a casual fan.  I thought it was a cool adventure movie with the bonus of getting all the backstory on Han, how he me Chewie, came to know Lando, etc.  Two big thumbs up from my family!


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 'Toy Story 4' Received Massive Rewrites Following the Departure of Original Screenwriters Rashida Jones and Will McCormack



This is very interesting; especially considering the backstory here with the spat between Jones and Lassetter. 

Seems to me that there is a lot of aspects of this story that we, the general public, are still very in the dark on.


----------



## OKW Lover

mikeamizzle said:


> Seems to me that there is a lot of aspects of this story that we, the general public, are still very in the dark on.


Agree.  And yet many are judging anyway.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

circus4u said:


> Disney embraces $15 minimum wage in negotiations with workers
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/03/news/companies/disney-minimum-wage/index.html




I notice in there it says that the union workers WOULD get the $1,000 bonus if a deal is agreed to - so I guess that previous article sort of jumped the gun on them not getting it (which I think was known since it has been part of the negotiations from the beginning)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: A Sampling of the New Menu at Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar at the Disneyland Hotel


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Releases A New Poster For “Ralph Breaks The Internet: Wreck-It Ralph 2”; New Trailer Coming Tomorrow!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate World Oceans Day Friday June 8th With Special Events At Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Solo: A Star Wars Story” Comes In First At The Box Office This Weekend; “Avengers: Infinity War” Getting Closer To $2 Billion


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Entertainment Act Coming to Canada Mill Stage in Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Parking Plaza Now Vertical at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Newest Disney Vacation Club Resort Named ‘Best of the Best’


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Releases A New Poster For “Ralph Breaks The Internet: Wreck-It Ralph 2”; New Trailer Coming Tomorrow!



between the trailers and the reports of what was shown at D23, etc. my expectations for this film are really high - very much hope it doesn't disappoint!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Farewell to ESPN Zone and other Downtown Disney locations

https://micechat.com/195266-downtown-disney-closures-disneyland-summer-crowds/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
BREAKING: Walt Disney World Switching to Digital Rider Switch Pass (or Baby Swap) at Attractions to Combat Fraud


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I need a thumbs down emoji.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Solo: A Star Wars Story” Comes In First At The Box Office This Weekend; “Avengers: Infinity War” Getting Closer To $2 Billion


Likely not going to save it..........
_"Good news is Solo: A Star Wars Story is still number one at the box office. Bad news is Solo dropped 65% since last weekend. Unfortunately for Disney and Lucasfilm, good word of mouth did not help the movie at the box office. Solo will go down in history as a financial failure."_


----------



## middlechild

TheMaxRebo said:


> I notice in there it says that the union workers WOULD get the $1,000 bonus if a deal is agreed to - so I guess that previous article sort of jumped the gun on them not getting it (which I think was known since it has been part of the negotiations from the beginning)



The previous article was poorly titled. The news was the National Labor Relations Board turned down the Union request for immediate payment of the bonus. The ruling was in favor of the Disney position, that the company was not required to pay immediately. The title implied the bonus would never be paid, and that was the error because the bonus is part of the negotiating strategy all along.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN Reaches Multi-Year Extension with NBA Game Analyst Doris Burke


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wreck it Ralph 2 trailer


----------



## rteetz

I can see issues with Wreck it Ralph 2 being that it becomes dated quickly. Things like Snapchat, FB, Oh My Disney all featured could be extinct 10 years from now. Disney movies won’t be though and children in the future might not understand the references.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> BREAKING: Walt Disney World Switching to Digital Rider Switch Pass (or Baby Swap) at Attractions to Combat Fraud


And still not enough info for those of us going in the next 3 weeks to be able to change plans if we need to. They should be rolling things out no less than 30 days due to their own timelines they have us adhere to. It's ridiculous.


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> And still not enough info for those of us going in the next 3 weeks to be able to change plans if we need to. They should be rolling things out no less than 30 days due to their own timelines they have us adhere to. It's ridiculous.


If I may what kind of info do you need? I’ve never used rider swap so I’m not exactly sure.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I can see issues with Wreck it Ralph 2 being that it becomes dated quickly. Things like Snapchat, FB, Oh My Disney all featured could be extinct 10 years from now. Disney movies won’t be though and children in the future might not understand the references.



I felt the same way about Maui's "tweeting" joke in Moana. Seemed like it belonged in a DreamWorks movie, not Disney. But with a movie called "Ralph Breaks the Internet" I'm not sure how they could avoid referencing things that will likely not be around years from now.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wreck it Ralph 2 trailer



The princess and Oh My Disney scene is really funny but I’m still surprised that Disney is willing to poke fun at its own princesses.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I felt the same way about Maui's "tweeting" joke in Moana. Seemed like it belonged in a DreamWorks movie, not Disney. But with a movie called "Ralph Breaks the Internet" I'm not sure how they could avoid referencing things that will likely not be around years from now.


Lots of corporate synergy going on too. Star Wars, Oh My Disney, Pixar, etc.


----------



## afan

wareagle57 said:


> I felt the same way about Maui's "tweeting" joke in Moana. Seemed like it belonged in a DreamWorks movie, not Disney. But with a movie called "Ralph Breaks the Internet" I'm not sure how they could avoid referencing things that will likely not be around years from now.



But watch any movie from the 80's or 90's and they are outdated.  Sure Clueless is still good but the technology then is way different.  While animated movies do tend to be more timeless there's no reason they need to be and can't use/be a part of the pop culture of the moment.  It's based off video games to start with so I would expect it to not be as relevant 10 years from now.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> If I may what kind of info do you need? I’ve never used rider swap so I’m not exactly sure.


There have been some saying that everyone will have to have the FP for the ride that rider swap uses, but for us that makes no sense. My wife and our friends will all go on Space while my DS(3) and infant DD will go over to Winnie the Pooh. He and I have a FP for Pooh at the same time so that we don't have to wait around trying to keep a toddler calm. If I have to drop the Pooh FP to enable the Space thing, I will be frustrated to say the least.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I can see issues with Wreck it Ralph 2 being that it becomes dated quickly. Things like Snapchat, FB, Oh My Disney all featured could be extinct 10 years from now. Disney movies won’t be though and children in the future might not understand the references.



I wondered how many "kids today" got half the references in the first movie. I mean, Q-bert and Pac-Man jokes? It really wasn't topical to current games, even Sugar Rush felt like a game from 10 years ago, though I guess the kids still play Mario Cart. 

But I get what your saying, Disney usually tries to make movies timeless, and this movie will definitely feel of it's time.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I wondered how many "kids today" got half the references in the first movie. I mean, Q-bert and Pac-Man jokes? It really wasn't topical to current games, even Sugar Rush felt like a game from 10 years ago, though I guess the kids still play Mario Cart.
> 
> But I get what your saying, Disney usually tries to make movies timeless, and this movie will definitely feel of it's time.


Yeah I see that. I think Pac-Man has stood the test of time for the most part. I am interested to see this movie 10 years from now and see what has changed.


----------



## Mattimation

rteetz said:


> I can see issues with Wreck it Ralph 2 being that it becomes dated quickly. Things like Snapchat, FB, Oh My Disney all featured could be extinct 10 years from now. Disney movies won’t be though and children in the future might not understand the references.



Yeah, and on top of that this could be a terrible year for a movie like this to come out. Whether Snapchat will survive 2018 is already in question, and there's a push to have Facebook broken up and sold off because it may have too strong a monopoly. Some of the references made in this film may not even last one or two years, let alone ten. While I didn't like Wreck-it Ralph, it at least seemed like a sweet quasi-period piece (some kind of weird mash-up of the 80s and 2010s, like how Riverdale is somehow both current and the 1950s) but this just seems like The Emoji Movie. I feel like it'll be most successful at reinvigorating people's opinions of the Princesses, since they've probably withstood the test of time more so than any other Disney character (aside from Mickey, of course)


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> Lots of corporate synergy going on too. Star Wars, Oh My Disney, Pixar, etc.



As someone who is on Disney message boards daily, I had no idea what "Oh My Disney" was. I'm still not sure I do. Is the site that popular to deserve a mention in this movie?


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Farewell to ESPN Zone and other Downtown Disney locations
> 
> https://micechat.com/195266-downtown-disney-closures-disneyland-summer-crowds/



This closure includes:  ESPN Zone, Rainforest Cafe, Earl of Sandwich, AMC Theatre, and the new-ish Starbucks (across from the Monorail station).
"The folks at Starbucks can’t be thrilled that shortly after the opening of their newest Disneyland location they are being forced to close. We do expect them to get a spot in the new hotel facility." No kidding!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I can see issues with Wreck it Ralph 2 being that it becomes dated quickly. Things like Snapchat, FB, Oh My Disney all featured could be extinct 10 years from now. Disney movies won’t be though and children in the future might not understand the references.



yeah, but then it just becomes retro, right?  I mean, a lot of the references in the first Wreck It Ralph were games that kids have no idea about


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nkosiek said:


> There have been some saying that everyone will have to have the FP for the ride that rider swap uses, but for us that makes no sense. My wife and our friends will all go on Space while my DS(3) and infant DD will go over to Winnie the Pooh. He and I have a FP for Pooh at the same time so that we don't have to wait around trying to keep a toddler calm. If I have to drop the Pooh FP to enable the Space thing, I will be frustrated to say the least.



Right, if the report is true, if you want to ride Space via rider swap you would also need a FP for Space - but you can go do things with the young ones that don't require a FP ... or just not go on Space

It's to prevent people from double dipping as if you could go ton Space without a FP using rider swap, you are sort of getting 2 FP


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's to prevent people from double dipping as if you could go ton Space without a FP using rider swap, you are sort of getting 2 FP



Yeah, I think the idea is that people take advantage of rider swap to have several people ride twice on a single FP vs a family without an infant that only gets to ride it once.  (I honestly don't know since it's been a long time since DD used rider swap.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Yeah, I think the idea is that people take advantage of rider swap to have several people ride twice on a single FP vs a family without an infant that only gets to ride it once.  (I honestly don't know since it's been a long time since DD used rider swap.)




I'll admit we have used it to get in multiple rides on the same attraction - but people would do it to get on multiple attractions with only 1 FP.  So the 1 parent gets at FP for Soarin' and the 2nd parent rides that via rider swap, and the 2nd parent has a FP for Test Track and the first parent rides that via Rider Swap - so they both get on 2 tier 1 attractions while only using up 1 FP each (we never did that - we always all had FP for the same attraction)


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

wareagle57 said:


> As someone who is on Disney message boards daily, I had no idea what "Oh My Disney" was. I'm still not sure I do. Is the site that popular to deserve a mention in this movie?



Personally, yes. Oh My Disney is essentially the Disney version of Buzzfeed and is very popular among my friends and people in my demographic (early to mid 20s).


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> Right, if the report is true, if you want to ride Space via rider swap you would also need a FP for Space - but you can go do things with the young ones that don't require a FP ... or just not go on Space
> 
> It's to prevent people from double dipping as if you could go ton Space without a FP using rider swap, you are sort of getting 2 FP



To play devil's advocate....

As it stands now, 1 adult and one too short child can get FP's for Buzz while the rest of the fam gets FP's for Space and gets a RS pass for the 1 adult to return with the other kids to reride Space.  So, in essence, the family got 1 extra FP out of the deal.  The 1 adult got a Buzz FP and a Space FP.  

If everyone has to have a FP, then the too short child has to essentially give up a FP in order for the children to reride the ride with the 1 adult that had to sit out with the too small child.  

So either someone in the party gives one up, WDW let's the 1 adult have an extra FP, or Mom and Dad have to duke it out to see who gets to be the cool one and enjoy the ride with their kids.  (extreme 1st world issue, extreme).


----------



## Brocktoon

wareagle57 said:


> As someone who is on Disney message boards daily, I had no idea what "Oh My Disney" was. I'm still not sure I do. Is the site that popular to deserve a mention in this movie?



'Oh My Disney' is the Disney Company's official blog/social media hub ... I'm probably not the site's target demographic but I don't think it's as hugely popular as Disney would like to believe.  But if Disney is making a movie involving the internet I'm not surprised they are plugging one of their main outlets.  I'm figuring the Disney Company cross promotions shown in the trailer will be a very small part to the whole movie, but as a trailer to build excitement for Disney fans they took the easy route and stuffed it all in one shot.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> To play devil's advocate....
> 
> As it stands now, 1 adult and one too short child can get FP's for Buzz while the rest of the fam gets FP's for Space and gets a RS pass for the 1 adult to return with the other kids to reride Space.  So, in essence, the family got 1 extra FP out of the deal.  The 1 adult got a Buzz FP and a Space FP.
> 
> If everyone has to have a FP, then the too short child has to essentially give up a FP in order for the children to reride the ride with the 1 adult that had to sit out with the too small child.
> 
> So either someone in the party gives one up, WDW let's the 1 adult have an extra FP, or Mom and Dad have to duke it out to see who gets to be the cool one and enjoy the ride with their kids.  (extreme 1st world issue, extreme).




That is correct .... and you have some people on the other end that think it is unfair Disney does rider swap at all and you should just have to choose to either not let the young kids go on the big rides and have to just wait or pick and choose and only all go on rides that everyone can go on .... that a rider swap at all gives an unfair advantage to those with young kids 

... so never going to make everyone happy


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'll admit we have used it to get in multiple rides on the same attraction - but people would do it to get on multiple attractions with only 1 FP.  So the 1 parent gets at FP for Soarin' and the 2nd parent rides that via rider swap, and the 2nd parent has a FP for Test Track and the first parent rides that via Rider Swap - so they both get on 2 tier 1 attractions while only using up 1 FP each (we never did that - we always all had FP for the same attraction)



First up - I am not arguing against doing this. I am the first in line when it comes to taking advantage of a system and would do it in a heartbeat if I could. I was a FP hoarder who used all my FP late - I parked at the resorts to save parking fees. So I am not being "judgy" by saying this. 

BUT either one of these options take the same advantage - extra people in the FP line that don't have a FP. The second option you describe would use MORE of those slots than the first, but still very much the same. Now since the current system allows it, I see nothing wrong with doing it, but I can also see why Disney would want to get rid of it. If even 10% of people are taking advantage of it, it's making standby waits 10% longer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Personally, yes. Oh My Disney is essentially the Disney version of Buzzfeed and is very popular among my friends and people in my demographic (early to mid 20s).



Ok, I've never been on Buzzfeed so comparing it to that doesn't mean much to me 

But if it is a Disney run things I can certainly see them pushing it - and obviously allows for all the self-deprecating humor


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> As someone who is on Disney message boards daily, I had no idea what "Oh My Disney" was. I'm still not sure I do. Is the site that popular to deserve a mention in this movie?


Its a Disney app basically Disney "trends".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> First up - I am not arguing against doing this. I am the first in line when it comes to taking advantage of a system and would do it in a heartbeat if I could. I was a FP hoarder who used all my FP late - I parked at the resorts to save parking fees. So I am not being "judgy" by saying this.
> 
> BUT either one of these options take the same advantage - extra people in the FP line that don't have a FP. The second option you describe would use MORE of those slots than the first, but still very much the same. Now since the current system allows it, I see nothing wrong with doing it, but I can also see why Disney would want to get rid of it. If even 10% of people are taking advantage of it, it's making standby waits 10% longer.



right, though if everyone has to have a FP for the same ride - that means even the young kids that are too small to ride (since it isn't like you can give them a FP for another ride and they go along on it) - so that is an unused FP that frees up a spot in the line

Other than that, I agree with your math - just the other seems more "wrong" to me in that you are enabling people to get on two headliners with only one FP - especially for the parks with Tiers as everyone else can only get one Tier 1 ride.  

But I also agree it is up to Disney to close the loopholes (though it does still seem wrong that people are selling these on eBay when they clearly state "NOT FOR SALE" at the bottom - you'd think eBay wouldn't allow that)


----------



## rteetz

Mattimation said:


> Yeah, and on top of that this could be a terrible year for a movie like this to come out. Whether Snapchat will survive 2018 is already in question, and there's a push to have Facebook broken up and sold off because it may have too strong a monopoly. Some of the references made in this film may not even last one or two years, let alone ten. While I didn't like Wreck-it Ralph, it at least seemed like a sweet quasi-period piece (some kind of weird mash-up of the 80s and 2010s, like how Riverdale is somehow both current and the 1950s) but this just seems like The Emoji Movie. I feel like it'll be most successful at reinvigorating people's opinions of the Princesses, since they've probably withstood the test of time more so than any other Disney character (aside from Mickey, of course)


I think Snapchat will survive 2018. Every single person my age I know has/uses it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think Snapchat will survive 2018. Every single person my age I know has/uses it.



and "older" people use it too.  I see a lot of my friends using it with their kids too - so I think it has some legs and won't be just a quick fad


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> and "older" people use it too.  I see a lot of my friends using it with their kids too - so I think it has some legs and won't be just a quick fad


I think the worry is their business model. They made some big UI changes that upset users. Then their stock hasn't been great. The Snapchat glasses weren't exactly a big success either. Overall though I think they are fine.


----------



## nkosiek

dlavender said:


> To play devil's advocate....
> 
> As it stands now, 1 adult and one too short child can get FP's for Buzz while the rest of the fam gets FP's for Space and gets a RS pass for the 1 adult to return with the other kids to reride Space.  So, in essence, the family got 1 extra FP out of the deal.  The 1 adult got a Buzz FP and a Space FP.
> 
> If everyone has to have a FP, then the too short child has to essentially give up a FP in order for the children to reride the ride with the 1 adult that had to sit out with the too small child.
> 
> So either someone in the party gives one up, WDW let's the 1 adult have an extra FP, or Mom and Dad have to duke it out to see who gets to be the cool one and enjoy the ride with their kids.  (extreme 1st world issue, extreme).


Someone on the other thread had an idea to give an adult a "companion" pass to ride the one the little kid would be on, while still utilizing their FP on Space. I'd be down with that. I don't care about abusing the system in Epcot, or AK. In fact, we scheduled everyone for FOP including the kid, just b/c it was easier. Will probably take him to go drum in Africa while others ride.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Baymax from Big Hero 6 finally appears on a new MagicBand


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is correct .... and you have some people on the other end that think it is unfair Disney does rider swap at all and you should just have to choose to either not let the young kids go on the big rides and have to just wait or pick and choose and only all go on rides that everyone can go on .... that a rider swap at all gives an unfair advantage to those with young kids
> 
> ... so never going to make everyone happy



Like having to go to WDW with a little kid isn't already unfair


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Movie Props From Solo: A Star Wars Story Arrive at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## TheMaxRebo

soniam said:


> Like having to go to WDW with a little kid isn't already unfair



I guess their point is you are choosing to go to WDW with kids so if there are disadvantages, that is on you for wanting to take kids


----------



## Mattimation

rteetz said:


> I think Snapchat will survive 2018. Every single person my age I know has/uses it.



Yeah, I've seen that it's re-surging, and I am in the minority of 20-somethings who doesn't use it. I know the redesign from earlier in the year did cause that huge exodus and celebrity boycott, costing the company over 1 billion dollars which it's only just now recovering from. Supposedly it's also the driving factor in the push to break-up Facebook, since Facebook either wants to buy it or shut it down so they can make their own version without infringing on IP. I won't pretend to fully understand the situation, but all I do know is I've heard a lot of negative press and speculation that it's days are numbered.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess their point is you are choosing to go to WDW with kids so if there are disadvantages, that is on you for wanting to take kids



I know, but if it weren't for kids, there wouldn't be WDW


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> and "older" people use it too.  I see a lot of my friends using it with their kids too - so I think it has some legs and won't be just a quick fad


As an "older person" who has it (Snapchat), I can tell you that all the folks that I know that have it only use it for the funny pictures - not the messaging....  maybe that just my crowd, which admittedly, is not very large. and many are not very tech savvy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> As an "older person" who has it (Snapchat), I can tell you that all the folks that I know that have it only use it for the funny pictures - not the messaging....  maybe that just my crowd, which admittedly, is not very large. and many are not very tech savvy.




Ok, maybe that is all my friends use it for (I too, am in the "older person" demographic) - as I see them post some funny pictures on Facebook (another "old person" tool).  I've never used it so not really sure what it is for - I thought it was just for the funny filters


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wreck it Ralph 2 trailer



So awesome!

Poor Princess Eilonwy, she’s no where to be found.


----------



## HuskieJohn

rteetz said:


> I can see issues with Wreck it Ralph 2 being that it becomes dated quickly. Things like Snapchat, FB, Oh My Disney all featured could be extinct 10 years from now. Disney movies won’t be though and children in the future might not understand the references.



So its like most of the movies that I grew up with which I have to explain to my kids what something is, why they are doing this or not doing what they would do now.


----------



## HuskieJohn

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Personally, yes. *Oh My Disney* is essentially the Disney version of Buzzfeed and is very popular among my friends and people in my demographic (early to mid 20s).



I have NEVER heard of this before it mentioned here today...I also did not catch the mention on the trailer.  So I think it will be more of an Easter egg than an issue


----------



## Ambehnke

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess their point is you are choosing to go to WDW with kids so if there are disadvantages, that is on you for wanting to take kids


Or their fault they are choosing to go without kids so they are missing out on convienences designed for a place made for families.


----------



## OKW Lover

Ambehnke said:


> Or their fault they are choosing to go without kids so they are missing out on convienences designed for a place made for families.


Curious statement.  I believe that Disney created a place for people of all ages.  Having children with you isn't a requirement for going to the parks and having fun.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ambehnke said:


> Or their fault they are choosing to go without kids so they are missing out on convienences designed for a place made for families.





OKW Lover said:


> Curious statement.  I believe that Disney created a place for people of all ages.  Having children with you isn't a requirement for going to the parks and having fun.



I see Disney as a place for all ages and, specifically, a place where the entire family can have fun being together - so I do think have some features that make it more convenient/less stressful for those with small kids (to at least minimize the additional challenges that can come with having small children in a place that has attractions with height restrictions) I think fits in with that


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wreck it Ralph 2 trailer



Oh no. I did not like that trailer at all.   Doesn't seem to have the charm of the first one. Someone up thread said something about it feeling like a Dreamworks movie. It does, very try-hard.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see Disney as a place for all ages and, specifically, a place where the entire family can have fun being together - so I do think have some features that make it more convenient/less stressful for those with small kids (to at least minimize the additional challenges that can come with having small children in a place that has attractions with height restrictions) I think fits in with that


Isn't Disney making it more convenient by offering rider swap at all?  I get the old system was liked better, but it also allowed some people to take advantage of the system.  This way, if you get a rider swap you can trade off, which is the way several parks with height restrictions work it.  Granted, I never understood the old system and we never used it even when our little one was too small to ride things.  Do you HAVE to have FP to use rider swap or can you wait standby and then get a rider swap to use that way?  The whole doubling the FP thing with the old system just never sat well with me, although I don't denounce anyone for using it to their advantage.  After all, Disney set it up that way.  It seems overall Disney is looking to close any loopholes that people can use to snag an extra FP and rider swap in its old form seems to be the most current victim.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> Isn't Disney making it more convenient by offering rider swap at all?  I get the old system was liked better, but it also allowed some people to take advantage of the system.  This way, if you get a rider swap you can trade off, which is the way several parks with height restrictions work it.  Granted, I never understood the old system and we never used it even when our little one was too small to ride things.  Do you HAVE to have FP to use rider swap or can you wait standby and then get a rider swap to use that way?  The whole doubling the FP thing with the old system just never sat well with me, although I don't denounce anyone for using it to their advantage.  After all, Disney set it up that way.  It seems overall Disney is looking to close any loopholes that people can use to snag an extra FP and rider swap in its old form seems to be the most current victim.



I guess I just see rider swap as negating a disadvantage of having people in your group that can't ride attractions with height restrictions.  If ever ride had no ride restriction then there would be no issue, but to make members of the same group wait in line twice seems like a disadvantage as now they can, in total, get through less

And with FP - if everyone in your group has to have the FP then you are wasting FP on the people that are too short to ride the height restricted rides as they can't ride other rides by themselves so those FP are just lost.  Now you can say, "well, sucks for you, you don't have to come with people that can't ride everything" but that doesn't seem like a way to encourage entire families to come then 

And you can do rider swap on standby - and then those with the rider swap get to go through the FP line


----------



## BuzzyBelle

nkosiek said:


> And still not enough info for those of us going in the next 3 weeks to be able to change plans if we need to. They should be rolling things out no less than 30 days due to their own timelines they have us adhere to. It's ridiculous.




This a hundred times. We have FP booked back to back and ADRs set. I’ve seen a lot of people on the other thread claiming an hour return is more than ample time. Forget that a lot of rides take over half an hour for full experience- entering the FP line to actually exiting a ride, but what if you have another FP already scheduled immediately after? Or an ADR?

I made our ADRs at 180 days and FP at 60. I know this is a recurring complaint here when Disney changes things at the last minute but expects us to give them our schedules months out. Just annoyed. 

Sorry to continue this discussion here when there’s already a thread going.


----------



## Roxyfire

BuzzyBelle said:


> This a hundred times. We have FP booked back to back and ADRs set. I’ve seen a lot of people on the other thread claiming an hour return is more than ample time. Forget that a lot of rides take over half an hour for full experience- entering the FP line to actually exiting a ride, but what if you have another FP already scheduled immediately after? Or an ADR?
> 
> I made our ADRs at 180 days and FP at 60. I know this is a recurring complaint here when Disney changes things at the last minute but expects us to give them our schedules months out. Just annoyed.
> 
> Sorry to continue this discussion here when there’s already a thread going.



Honestly I don't blame you. I feel like 1 hour is kinda heavy-handed even for the best of circumstances. Hopefully they'll get enough negative feedback and change it to work the rest of the day (like the multiple experience FPs for broken rides).


----------



## Ambehnke

OKW Lover said:


> Curious statement.  I believe that Disney created a place for people of all ages.  Having children with you isn't a requirement for going to the parks and having fun.


Oh agreed! That’s what I was saying actually... I was just responding to the comment that maybe parents just shouldn’t bring their kids they are choosing to bring them.... because of course why would they not bring their kids to a place that was designed for the whole family to enjoy.


----------



## TomServo27

I loved the rider swap when my kids where young. You would all get in line together one parent would stay with the child in holding area while everyone else rode. I specifically remember test track I waited with my daughter then when my son and wife came around they didn’t even get out the car. My mom took my daughter and I got in with them so much more efficient then having to go through the fast pass line.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Redd Pirate Arrr-riving June 8 at Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Caravan Stage Restrooms Closed Through June 12 at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   New Little Mermaid Merchandise Cart Opens at the Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Merchandise Events Scheduled to Take Place at Epcot Throughout June


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Incredibles II Limited Edition 4000 MagicBand released early


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Legend Burny Mattinson is retiring from Walt Disney Animation after 65 years. If you have a couple minutes please watch the video in the link. 

   https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003782186833604609


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Entertainment Act Coming to Canada Mill Stage in Epcot



So many potential suitors, but Off Kilter still has our hearts.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> I think Snapchat will survive 2018. Every single person my age I know has/uses it.



As a high school teacher, Snap Chat is directly from the devil. And yes, it’ll last past 2018.  Now, for “dabbing.”.....


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Legend Burny Mattinson is retiring from Walt Disney Animation after 65 years. If you have a couple minutes please watch the video in the link.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003782186833604609



An awesome tribute for Burny Mattinson! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RobertUpland

TheMaxRebo said:


> Actually it was not known when negotiations began. Or else the union and the company withheld that information. We didn't find out that the bonus was being withheld until after the last vote.
> 
> I notice in there it says that the union workers WOULD get the $1,000 bonus if a deal is agreed to - so I guess that previous article sort of jumped the gun on them not getting it (which I think was known since it has been part of the negotiations from the beginning)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney VoluntEars celebrates 35 years of service this week

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...st-ever-global-week-of-service-june-3-9-2018/


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Is the Cirque show Luzia coming to Disney Springs before the new Disney show debuts?

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/rumor-cir...ngs-in-2019-before-new-disney-show-premieres/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Is the Cirque show Luzia coming to Disney Springs before the new Disney show debuts?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/rumor-cir...ngs-in-2019-before-new-disney-show-premieres/


I would like this.

What caught my eye in this article was since when have their been rumors of a “second half of 2019” opening for the new Disney-inspired show? That seems really early unless this show has been in development for several years before being announced.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would like this.
> 
> What caught my eye in this article was since when have their been rumors of a “second half of 2019” opening for the new Disney-inspired show? That seems really early unless this show has been in development for several years before being announced.


Yeah last I heard was 2020 for the Disney show.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Solo is Disney’s first Star Wars loss

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...t-first-loss-disneys-star-wars-empire-1116927


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Legend Burny Mattinson is retiring from Walt Disney Animation after 65 years. If you have a couple minutes please watch the video in the link.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003782186833604609




Thanks for sharing - what a career! ... to have worked with Walt and through computer generated animation with Big Hero 6 and stuff is amazing!


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for sharing - what a career! ... to have worked with Walt and through computer generated animation with Big Hero 6 and stuff is amazing!



Agreed!  Thanks @rteetz


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
2019 vacation packages can be booked June 19th!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...d-vacation-packages-can-be-booked-on-june-19/


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Solo is Disney’s first Star Wars loss
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...t-first-loss-disneys-star-wars-empire-1116927



I wonder if they’re having second thoughts on the Obi wan and Bobba Fett movies


----------



## Fantasia79

There’s some buzz on Facebook this morning about Richard Gerth, the Grand Floridian Greeter having some health complications today.

FB news is always a bit suspect, but I’m certainly keeping him in my thoughts today.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ejgonz2 said:


> I wonder if they’re having second thoughts on the Obi wan and Bobba Fett movies



I wondered that too.  I saw someone mention that in some international markets (especially China) they don't care about the original trilogy so that has contributed to why Solo is doing even worse internationally than domestically. 

If they do go forward I could see them getting smaller budgets with lower expectations


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Test Track merchandise

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-ne...d-by-chevrolet-merchandise-speeds-into-epcot/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> There’s some buzz on Facebook this morning about Richard Gerth, the Grand Floridian Greeter having some health complications today.
> 
> FB news is always a bit suspect, but I’m certainly keeping him in my thoughts today.




I saw that too and wanted to post but wasn't sure since wasn't an official source - but if it is true definitely sending positive thoughts and prayers (the reports I saw said he has been into hospice care due to pnemonia)


----------



## skier_pete

ejgonz2 said:


> I wonder if they’re having second thoughts on the Obi wan and Bobba Fett movies



There's a good chance they are second guessing everything right now. The response they got to TLJ had to spook them, and this made it worse. I think in Lucasfilm's minds a Han Solo movie was a no-brainer. There were certainly a number of factors and plenty of excuses why it failed, so I don't think they will spot making Star Wars movies anytime soon but I do think the most likely outcome will be:

1) They stick with 1 movie per year from now on. They may also stay with December releases for a while. 
2) They may do EITHER the Obi Wan or Boba Fett movie, but likely not both. I think more likely that they do the Obi Wan movie, because I think there is more fan support for that than the Boba Fett movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> There's a good chance they are second guessing everything right now. The response they got to TLJ had to spook them, and this made it worse. I think in Lucasfilm's minds a Han Solo movie was a no-brainer. There were certainly a number of factors and plenty of excuses why it failed, so I don't think they will spot making Star Wars movies anytime soon but I do think the most likely outcome will be:
> 
> 1) They stick with 1 movie per year from now on. They may also stay with December releases for a while.
> *2) They may do EITHER the Obi Wan or Boba Fett movie, but likely not both. I think more likely that they do the Obi Wan movie, because I think there is more fan support for that than the Boba Fett movie*.



Plus Ewan McGregor has said he wants to do one and I think fans already accept him as Obi-Wan - so do that one now ... you could always do a Boba Fett one years down the road


----------



## Lee Matthews

So the UK Goverment has green lit both Comcast and Fox to buy the remaining 61% of SKY but if Fox wants to buy it, then they have to sell off SKY News first, which I believe Disney has already made a bid for, in order to allow Murdoch to continue

https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/jun/05/sky-takeover-murdoch-sky-news-uk-fox-comcast


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
WDW systems currently down

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-resort-experiencing-temporary-systems-outage/

Update: they are back up


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDW systems currently down
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-resort-experiencing-temporary-systems-outage/


It looks like they've fixed it.  That's quick for Disney!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Showtimes for guardians of the galaxy awesome mix live at Epcot

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...uardians-of-the-galaxy---awesome-mix-live.htm


----------



## adam.adbe

PSA: tickets on sale for Star Wars Celebration at 12PM CDT today.


----------



## piglet1979

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDW systems currently down
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-resort-experiencing-temporary-systems-outage/
> 
> Update: they are back up



Disney Cruise Line Site has been having issues as well today.  I have tried to log in and it does not recognize my email.  This was posted just recently.

June 5, 2018
Some of our digital experiences may be unavailable at this time. We're actively working to resolve this issue and provide the best possible Guest experience. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## Lee Matthews

adam.adbe said:


> PSA: tickets on sale for Star Wars Celebration at 12PM CDT today.



That could be one seriously awkward event lol


----------



## Dis_Fan

adam.adbe said:


> PSA: tickets on sale for Star Wars Celebration at 12PM CDT today.



Tickets bought!


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Fan said:


> Tickets bought!


I am debating do I buy or not... I have the screen up right now...


----------



## Dis_Fan

rteetz said:


> I am debating do I buy or not... I have the screen up right now...



I live in the suburbs real close so it was a easy choice. And I go to MANY Chicago cons so I know how to handle them.

and VIP tickets now sold out.


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Fan said:


> I live in the suburbs real close so it was a easy choice. And I go to MANY Chicago cons so I know how to handle them.
> 
> and VIP tickets now sold out.


I am in Milwaukee so easy drive.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Toy Story Midway Mania! Faces Closures as California Adventure Completes Pixar Pier


----------



## adam.adbe

Dis_Fan said:


> and VIP tickets now sold out.



At $850 a pop, I wonder how many of those they shifted.


----------



## rteetz

Ugh I need an extra $215 right now...


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Showtimes for guardians of the galaxy awesome mix live at Epcot
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...uardians-of-the-galaxy---awesome-mix-live.htm



Am I allowed to nitpick that according to Thanos in the most recent Avengers movie:



Spoiler: Infinity War Minor Spoiler



Xandar was destroyed by Thanos and his crew. So how are they sending a team of musicians to Earth? I guess we are not at the same point in the timeline as Infinity War. Either that or it's an alternative timeline.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Am I allowed to nitpick that according to Thanos in the most recent Avengers movie:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Infinity War Minor Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Xandar was destroyed by Thanos and his crew. So how are they sending a team of musicians to Earth? I guess we are not at the same point in the timeline as Infinity War. Either that or it's an alternative timeline.


More things that don't make sense...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> More things that don't make sense...





Spoiler: Infinity War Minor Spoiler



Also, you know, one of the hosts of this event is, you know ... like missing/dead


----------



## Moliphino

********** said:


> Am I allowed to nitpick that according to Thanos in the most recent Avengers movie:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Infinity War Minor Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Xandar was destroyed by Thanos and his crew. So how are they sending a team of musicians to Earth? I guess we are not at the same point in the timeline as Infinity War. Either that or it's an alternative timeline.





Spoiler: Infinity War Minor Spoiler



They didn't say he killed _everyone _on Xandar, just that he decimated it. Maybe he mostly spared musicians? 

What I'm curious about is how the snap worked on planets where he had already killed half or more of their populations. Were they spared? Were they halved again, because that hardly seems fair?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Am I allowed to nitpick that according to Thanos in the most recent Avengers movie:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Infinity War Minor Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Xandar was destroyed by Thanos and his crew. So how are they sending a team of musicians to Earth? I guess we are not at the same point in the timeline as Infinity War. Either that or it's an alternative timeline.





Spoiler



Well, we don't know how things will be fixed in Avenger's 4 so maybe they reverse time to the point before Xandar was destroyed?  I mean, at this point Gamora is trapped in the Soul Stone and Peter Quill disolved, so no way they could be in EPCOT anyway


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> Spoiler: Infinity War Minor Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you know, one of the hosts of this event is, you know ... like missing/dead






Spoiler



well, both of the hosts are having issues at this point


----------



## Gusey

I am wondering if the story for the show, of them representing Xander's culture at the theme park which represents country's cultures, will lead to the the story of the new ride? And reflecting a culture, be it a fictional culture, is what ties the ride to Epcot's theme?


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Spoiler: Infinity War Minor Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you know, one of the hosts of this event is, you know ... like missing/dead


Its like a Soap Opera.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guests are being handed cards asking about their experience at DHS and want guests to give feedback in an email

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1004060209579483136?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
In 1995 Disney announced Disney’s Wild Animal Kingdom Park coming to Walt Disney World!


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> well, both of the hosts are having issues at this point



True! But I feel one’s situation is a little more, um, dire?


----------



## rteetz

Well I booked a hotel for Celebration...


----------



## skier_pete

Gusey said:


> I am wondering if the story for the show, of them representing Xander's culture at the theme park which represents country's cultures, will lead to the the story of the new ride? And reflecting a culture, be it a fictional culture, is what ties the ride to Epcot's theme?



Yeah - I'm thinking that it will be a similar story - that Peter Quill loved Disney World so much he wants to show the Earthlings how power is generated on the Murano or something like that. It still won't be the littlest bit educational, but it could be a fun ride.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Yeah - I'm thinking that it will be a similar story - that Peter Quill loved Disney World so much he wants to show the Earthlings how power is generated on the Murano or something like that. It still won't be the littlest bit educational, but it could be a fun ride.



yup - and then if in the post ride or something like that you have some exhibits about different forms of energy and stuff like that it could fit find in EPCOT


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> Well I booked a hotel for Celebration...




Good timing, looks like their negotiated pool is almost gone.


----------



## rteetz

adam.adbe said:


> Good timing, looks like their negotiated pool is almost gone.


Yep I had to refresh twice as the hotels I originally wanted kept booking up.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Changes to reserved viewing locations for Illuminations

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...a-changes-for-illuminations-show-at-epcot.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lego Spaceship Earth up on Lego Ideas for support 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/this-spaceship-earth-lego-idea-is-every-epcot-fans-dream-come-true/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Lego Spaceship Earth up on Lego Ideas for support
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/this-spaceship-earth-lego-idea-is-every-epcot-fans-dream-come-true/


I like it but would prefer it enclosed completely with the triangles.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I like it but would prefer it enclosed completely with the triangles.


Maybe there could be two versions- 1 where it's completely enclosed and another like the version above where you see the mechanics inside.

I think both would be cool because I love the outside at the same time it's so neat how they did the inside to mimic the actual ride.


----------



## MommaBerd

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Maybe there could be two versions- 1 where it's completely enclosed and another like the version above where you see the mechanics inside.
> 
> I think both would be cool because I love the outside at the same time it's so neat how they did the inside to mimic the actual ride.



Or half closed and half open so that you can see inside. It is amazing, regardless!


----------



## circus4u

Disney World, Legoland employees among 11 arrested in undercover child porn sting
https://www.abc15.com/news/national...ng-11-arrested-in-undercover-child-porn-sting


----------



## MommaBerd

circus4u said:


> Disney World, Legoland employees among 11 arrested in undercover child porn sting
> https://www.abc15.com/news/national...ng-11-arrested-in-undercover-child-porn-sting



Despicable, sick people...


----------



## FoxC63

MommaBerd said:


> Despicable, sick people...



And that's being kind.


----------



## FoxC63

circus4u said:


> Disney World, Legoland employees among 11 arrested in undercover child porn sting
> https://www.abc15.com/news/national...ng-11-arrested-in-undercover-child-porn-sting



Repulsive!  Hope they get what they deserve!


----------



## Candlelady

circus4u said:


> Disney World, Legoland employees among 11 arrested in undercover child porn sting
> https://www.abc15.com/news/national...ng-11-arrested-in-undercover-child-porn-sting



They should have their junk hacked off and hung on their jail cell walls.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Well I booked a hotel for Celebration...



Which one did you get?

I got the Hilton Garden Inn back when Celebration was first announced and I think the rates are pretty much the same so I just kept mine. 

I told my boyfriend he has to finish building Chopper by Celebration. He's doing a droid build.

Which reminds me, I remember a while ago mentioning that I was trying to 3d print a floating mountain perch for my banshee and you had expressed interest. Well, that didn't work at all. The banshee was too heavy and the floating mountain was too light and top heavy. We just printed off a regular perch for him.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Also, I did a little bit of research. If anyone is going to wait a while to get 4 day Star Wars Celebration passes like me...

In 2017 tickets went on sale May 25 2016, the 4 day passes sold out December 22 2016.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Which one did you get?
> 
> I got the Hilton Garden Inn back when Celebration was first announced and I think the rates are pretty much the same so I just kept mine.
> 
> I told my boyfriend he has to finish building Chopper by Celebration. He's doing a droid build.
> 
> Which reminds me, I remember a while ago mentioning that I was trying to 3d print a floating mountain perch for my banshee and you had expressed interest. Well, that didn't work at all. The banshee was too heavy and the floating mountain was too light and top heavy. We just printed off a regular perch for him.


I’m at the Sheraton.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Also, I did a little bit of research. If anyone is going to wait a while to get 4 day Star Wars Celebration passes like me...
> 
> In 2017 tickets went on sale May 25 2016, the 4 day passes sold out December 22 2016.


Good to know I didn’t buy my ticket yet just the hotel.


----------



## StrawberryChan

just to clarify from the guardians of the galaxy discussion earlier, the marvel theme park attractions are considered a separate continuity from the marvel cinematic universe. they mentioned this in a Q&A about mission breakout, since that also messes with canon a bit


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> Is the Cirque show Luzia coming to Disney Springs before the new Disney show debuts?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/rumor-cir...ngs-in-2019-before-new-disney-show-premieres/



I honestly thought they were going to schedule one of their touring "tent" shows for an extended run at Disney Springs for this winter.  Typically, they send them north during the summer and head south for the winter because of the weather.  Hence, I expected to see a show arriving in December or January.  A February or March arrival (as mentioned in the article) seems to run counter to that usual strategy.  Although, it might make sense to wait until the third parking garage is complete before removing a ton of parking lot for the tent.  (That's also mentioned in the article.)

Anyway, I have seen Luzia.  It was good but not great.  I'd rank it in the middle of the 13-14 Cirque du Soleil shows that I've seen.  The show's sub-title is "A Waking Dream of Mexico".  Thematically, it won't fit it with Disney Springs.  But, they probably don't have a lot of choices.  I think that's the only North American "tent" show that hasn't toured Florida.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hahaha on the official Facebook page for Wreck it Ralph the princess have started to comment on the new trailer


----------



## osully

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 2019 vacation packages can be booked June 19th!
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...d-vacation-packages-can-be-booked-on-june-19/



I am really hoping they announce if the 2018 Disney Springs Resort benefits will carry over to 2019! I am planning a November 2019 trip and really hoping those added benefits are still there! 

I can't imagine they would get rid of that. If anything they still will need the extra inventory these hotels provide when SWGE opens!


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hahaha on the official Facebook page for Wreck it Ralph the princess have started to comment on the new trailer
> 
> View attachment 327553 View attachment 327554 View attachment 327555 View attachment 327556



I have to give Disney lots of credit for this - very clever!


----------



## osully

Got the chills and teared up at that WIR 2 trailer. Cannot wait!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

   Hollywood Studios Update: Toy Story Land Opens in Less Than a Month


----------



## tarak

TheMaxRebo said:


> Lego Spaceship Earth up on Lego Ideas for support
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/this-spaceship-earth-lego-idea-is-every-epcot-fans-dream-come-true/



I would buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Save the Date! Disney’s Fairy Tale Weddings TV Show Series Premiere is June 11 on Freeform


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Find the Ultimate Father’s Day Gift at Disney Springs


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> I’m at the Sheraton.


My fave hotel there. Their bedding is so fluffy. Enjoy.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hahaha on the official Facebook page for Wreck it Ralph the princess have started to comment on the new trailer



This seems more like something fans would do, not Disney.


----------



## crazy4wdw

*Received this email notification from WDC Shareholder Services early this morning, related to the proposed purchase of Twentieth Century Fox:*

Dear Disney Stockholders:

The Special Meeting of stockholders of The Walt Disney Company will be held at the New Amsterdam Theatre, 214 West 42nd Street, New York, NY 10036 on Tuesday, July 10, 2018 beginning at 10:00 a.m.

Stockholders of record of Disney common stock (NYSE: DIS) at the close of business on May 29, 2018, are entitled to vote at the meeting and any postponements or adjournments of the meeting. The items of business and the recommendations of the Board of Directors are described in the proxy materials.

This communication presents only an overview. Complete proxy materials are available to you on the Internet. We encourage you to access and review all of the important information contained in the proxy materials before voting.

If anyone is interested in all of the legal jargon regarding the merger, that info is here:
https://otp.tools.investis.com/clie...&FilingId=12784415&CIK=0001001039&Index=10000


----------



## skier_pete

StrawberryChan said:


> just to clarify from the guardians of the galaxy discussion earlier, the marvel theme park attractions are considered a separate continuity from the marvel cinematic universe. they mentioned this in a Q&A about mission breakout, since that also messes with canon a bit



That makes sense I guess. They should make the same argument for Star Tours - where they've had characters from all three trilogies show up on the same ride.


----------



## Mrs Geek

StrawberryChan said:


> just to clarify from the guardians of the galaxy discussion earlier, the marvel theme park attractions are considered a separate continuity from the marvel cinematic universe. they mentioned this in a Q&A about mission breakout, since that also messes with canon a bit



That's pretty standard throughout the parks, if you think about it.  I mean, at the end of Tangled, Rapunzel's hair is chopped off and brown, but when you meet her in the parks, it's long and blonde and braided with flowers.  Or you can meet Ariel as both a mermaid and a human in the parks even though the movie ended with her 100% human.  You're sort of _in _the story of the films when you're in the park- the storyline hasn't necessarily played all the way out yet.


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

TheMaxRebo said:


> Lego Spaceship Earth up on Lego Ideas for support
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/this-spaceship-earth-lego-idea-is-every-epcot-fans-dream-come-true/



My son would flip! I would love Lego to produce products for all the iconic Disney attractions. Give me Space Mountain, please!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyPrincess1984 said:


> My son would flip! I would love Lego to produce products for all the iconic Disney attractions. Give me Space Mountain, please!



We got the Cinderella Castle as a family Christmas Gift and my kids had a blast putting it together (took us about 8 hours over 2 days) and would love other attractions.  Big Thunder or Splash would be really cool as well, heck a full on Pirates of Caribbean would be neat!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mrs Geek said:


> That's pretty standard throughout the parks, if you think about it.  I mean, at the end of Tangled, Rapunzel's hair is chopped off and brown, but when you meet her in the parks, it's long and blonde and braided with flowers.  Or you can meet Ariel as both a mermaid and a human in the parks even though the movie ended with her 100% human.  You're sort of _in _the story of the films when you're in the park- the storyline hasn't necessarily played all the way out yet.



true - you also meet The Beast, even though he was returned to his human form by the end of the film


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> We got the Cinderella Castle as a family Christmas Gift and my kids had a blast putting it together (took us about 8 hours over 2 days) and would love other attractions.  Big Thunder or Splash would be really cool as well, heck a full on Pirates of Caribbean would be neat!


Tower of Terror would be cool. I think that wouldn’t be too hard to develop out of legos.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> true - you also meet The Beast, even though he was returned to his human form by the end of the film



You also meet Gaston and he's....


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

rteetz said:


> Tower of Terror would be cool. I think that wouldn’t be too hard to develop out of legos.




The train station when you enter MK would be cool as well!  Looks like we have all developed LEGO a great business development plan!


----------



## rteetz

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> The train station when you enter MK would be cool as well!  Looks like we have all developed LEGO a great business development plan!


Yes Lego should just make an entire Disney Parks series. I would spend way too much money on that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yes Lego should just make an entire Disney Parks series. I would spend way too much money on that.



I am now picturing an entire Magic Kingdom build to scale with the Lego Cinderella Castle - it would be like 100 feel wide

Someone had designed a Microscale Disneyland that I thought was cool, but it never got enough supporters to be considered:


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am now picturing an entire Magic Kingdom build to scale with the Lego Cinderella Castle - it would be like 100 feel wide
> 
> Someone had designed a Microscale Disneyland that I thought was cool, but it never got enough supporters to be considered:


Yes I am imagining an entire room filled with Disney lego sets.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Incredible Tomorrowland Expo Merchandise Lands at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO UPDATE: Take a Walk Around Disney’s Hollywood Studios (Toy Story Land, Mobile Stage Damage, Skyliner, Lost Guests, and More)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Lake Mary Doctor Files Lawsuit Accusing Disney of Copyright Infringement for 'Inside Out'


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Cruise Line Offering 20-25% Savings on Select Fall Sailings


----------



## jade1

Farro said:


> You also meet Gaston and he's....



And Kylo Ren had to "take that ridiculous thing off" mask as well.

Yet he's paraded around and met like the Villain he no longer is.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> We got the Cinderella Castle as a family Christmas Gift and my kids had a blast putting it together (took us about 8 hours over 2 days) and would love other attractions.  Big Thunder or Splash would be really cool as well, heck a full on Pirates of Caribbean would be neat!


Ditto all of this! 



rteetz said:


> Yes Lego should just make an entire Disney Parks series. I would spend way too much money on that.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Super Saturdays returns to Disney Springs this weekend


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Live-Action Remake of 'Mulan' to Star Yoson An as Male Love Interest


----------



## rlbates13

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am now picturing an entire Magic Kingdom build to scale with the Lego Cinderella Castle - it would be like 100 feel wide
> 
> Someone had designed a Microscale Disneyland that I thought was cool, but it never got enough supporters to be considered:



That would be the most awesome thing ever.    My youngest son has large shelves filled with Harry Potter Lego Sets from years ago.     They are very cool.   I think a Disney World collection would be even cooler


----------



## Chef Louis

Deadline is reporting that Avengers IW will cross the $2 Billion mark globally early next week. Also IW received a rare 30 day extension in China.

Currently at $1.974 Billion.

Deadline


----------



## FoxC63

rlbates13 said:


> That would be the most awesome thing ever.    My youngest son has large shelves filled with Harry Potter Lego Sets from years ago.     They are very cool.   I think a Disney World collection would be even cooler



My son has HP Lego's too, some not even opened.  The only thing I didn't get was the Knight's Bus   I REALLY, really regret not getting it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Select Walt Disney World dining locations removed from Open Table

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/select-wdw-restaurants-removed-opentable/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
More Skyliner towers go up

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-sk...tation-takes-shape-at-caribbean-beach-resort/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Select Walt Disney World dining locations removed from Open Table
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/select-wdw-restaurants-removed-opentable/


Interesting the last point of "It is very likely that the remaining Walt Disney World restaurants on OpenTable will be removed shortly."

I know OpenTable is cited frequently on the Boards. IDK how many people use it for the owned by Disney restaurants though.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> More Skyliner towers go up
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-sk...tation-takes-shape-at-caribbean-beach-resort/



Wow - that is REALLY bad. No way would I want to stay somewhere where I see those pillars so obviously. Hopefully Disney will at least paint them or something.


----------



## BigRed98

MommaBerd said:


> Wow - that is REALLY bad. No way would I want to stay somewhere where I see those pillars so obviously. Hopefully Disney will at least paint them or something.



The way I look at this is the same way I look at the monarail beams. When there’s no monorail passing by then the beams look ugly but once a monorail comes by we all take out our phones and take a picture. Once gondolas are up and running I don’t think it will be as bad as they look now.


----------



## Capang

MommaBerd said:


> Wow - that is REALLY bad. No way would I want to stay somewhere where I see those pillars so obviously. Hopefully Disney will at least paint them or something.


I'm still holding out hope that once completed it won't look so bad. Plus, seeing the colorful cars dot the sky might actually add something extra. I hope.


----------



## Capang

BigRed98 said:


> The way I look at this is the same way I look at the monarail beams. When there’s no monorail passing by then the beams look ugly but once a monorail comes by we all take out our phones and take a picture. Once gondolas are up and running I don’t think it will be as bad as they look now.


Agreed!


----------



## Farro

BigRed98 said:


> The way I look at this is the same way I look at the monarail beams. When there’s no monorail passing by then the beams look ugly but once a monorail comes by we all take out our phones and take a picture. Once gondolas are up and running I don’t think it will be as bad as they look now.



Absolutely!

I personally think these are great. Very old-timey, World's Fair vibe. Perfect for a magical, bubble destination.


----------



## MommaBerd

BigRed98 said:


> The way I look at this is the same way I look at the monarail beams. When there’s no monorail passing by then the beams look ugly but once a monorail comes by we all take out our phones and take a picture. Once gondolas are up and running I don’t think it will be as bad as they look now.



Yeah...no. First, the monorail is iconic. Second, you don’t have beams blocking your view from your room or greeting you as you walk out your door, unless you are at the CR, and even then, I think they blend in. But, I’m glad to know that there are people who are not bothered by it as much as I am.


----------



## Farro

MommaBerd said:


> Yeah...no. First, the monorail is iconic. Second, you don’t have beams blocking your view from your room or greeting you as you walk out your door, unless you are at the CR, and even then, I think they blend in. But, I’m glad to know that there are people who are not bothered by it as much as I am.



Monorail beams a very much a part of the view of about all standard rooms at the Polynesian. 

These may become iconic also, just takes time.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Monorail beams a very much a part of the view of about all standard rooms at the Polynesian.
> 
> These may become iconic also, just takes time.


The beams aren’t right outside the rooms at the poly though.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> The beams aren’t right outside the rooms at the poly though.



Just not a game changer for me.

Every hotel has some rooms with bad views....check out pebble beach at Beach Club! Besides, that article said there are no windows on that side of the building where the pillar is.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> Just not a game changer for me.
> 
> Every hotels has some rooms with bad views....check out pebble beach at Beach Club! Besides, that article said there are no windows on that side of the building where the pillar is.


I'm not sure I would describe it as a bad view so much as an eyesore though that's my opinion.

Bad view to me is booking an ocean view room and getting a tiny speck of blue that would be the ocean, or a view of a parking lot vs trees. An eyesore to me is having a large pole right outside my room which distracts from the overall view or feel of the view.


----------



## Farro

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not sure I would describe it as a bad view so much as an eyesore though that's my opinion.
> 
> Bad view to me is booking an ocean view room and getting a tiny speck of blue that would be the ocean, or a view of a parking lot vs trees. An eyesore to me is having a large pole right outside my room which distracts from the overall view or feel of the view.



I'm excited for the gondolas! 

To me, what you are describing is the same thing - eyesore = bad view. If the pillars aren't directly in front of windows (which article alludes they are not by windows), then I don't see the big deal that's it's close to the buildings.
And if they are in front of windows, luck of the draw I suppose!


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Just not a game changer for me.
> 
> Every hotel has some rooms with bad views....check out pebble beach at Beach Club! Besides, that article said there are no windows on that side of the building where the pillar is.


I know just pointing out that the monorail beams are not that close at the poly.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> I'm excited for the gondolas!
> 
> If the pillars aren't directly in front of windows (which article alludes they are not by windows), then I don't see the big deal that's it's close to the buildings.
> And if they are in front of windows, luck of the draw I suppose!


Pretty sure one can be excited about the gondolas and yet understand how the large poles will/can impact the viewing


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I know just pointing out that the monorail beams are not that close at the poly.



Oh I understand. It remains to be seen if the pillars will be directly in front of guest windows or just next to the buildings, I don't think that's clear? We shall see!


----------



## Farro

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Pretty sure one can be excited about the gondolas and yet understand how the large poles will/can impact the viewing



Okay then Mackenzie Click-Mickelson, have a great night!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> Okay then Mackenzie Click-Mickelson, have a great night!


Now I feel like I'm in trouble with mom..you used my full name


----------



## Farro

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Now I feel like I'm in trouble with mom..you used my full name



No trouble!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I know just pointing out that the monorail beams are not that close at the poly.



Yeah it's pretty close to the building at CBR:


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah it's pretty close to the building at CBR:
> 
> View attachment 327747


Hard to give this a positive spin IMO. And we love staying at BLT with the monorail outside our window. This ain’t no monorail. 

From a distance, having a view of the gondolas may be cute. But not looking out the window and seeing that. Not to me at least.


----------



## Farro

Is that the only one? Are there more directly in people's views? If that's it, I don't think it's a big deal. 

Others may (will) see it differently.


----------



## SG131

The portapotty adds a nice touch!
(Kidding)

At least it’s right by the parking lot so the view wasn’t great to begin with.


----------



## Farro

There's no window to view it! Am I seeing this wrong? 

I'm sure they'll do some landscaping to spruce that area up a bit...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Separate question: how often do we think someone will try to climb these?


----------



## Farro

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Separate question: how often do we think someone will try to climb these?



Hmm. Looks pretty smooth, and unless you have elastic arms and legs, I don't think you can shimmy on up it.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> Is that the only one? Are there more directly in people's views? If that's it, I don't think it's a big deal.
> 
> Others may (will) see it differently.


Well I mean that's the only photos WDWNT took and posted in the article but given this concept art there are probably several more as it goes straight over the resort. Will they be as close to guest buildings as the photos they took I've got no idea.


----------



## Farro

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well I mean that's the only photos WDWNT took and posted in the article but given this concept art there is probably several more as it goes straight over the resort. Will they be as close to guest buildings as the photos they took I've got no idea.
> 
> View attachment 327748



See I can't help myself. I look at that picture and I think that looks awesome!!! 

If the added pillars are like the photo posted previously, in my opinion it's not too bad as it's not in someone's direct view.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> See I can't help myself. I look at that picture and I think that looks awesome!!!
> 
> If the added pillars are like the photo posted previously, in my opinion it's not too bad as it's not in someone's direct view.


Well there's a target audience for everything at WDW so I guess you're the target audience for the look , me not so much .


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Is that the only one? Are there more directly in people's views? If that's it, I don't think it's a big deal.
> 
> Others may (will) see it differently.


For a company they used to be all about presentation the Skyliner has changed that a bit. Is it right outside a window? No but it’s still not great.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> For a company they used to be all about presentation the Skyliner has changed that a bit. Is it right outside a window? No but it’s still not great.


I think from the sky while you're in the gondola it will be quite the view for sure. From the ground, not so much and that goes for other people's concerns about sightlines when you're inside the parks and it's the ground view that I was talking about.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think from the sky while you're in the gondola it will be quite the view for sure. From the ground, not so much and that goes for other people's concerns about sightlines when you're inside the parks and it's the ground view that I was talking about.


Even from the top you’re going to see a lot of tops of buildings and what not. Not everything at Disney is kept up to on stage standards when they aren’t in guest view.


----------



## Farro

It's all how you look at it - in my eyes the gondolas add a little "something", a nostalgic feeling of times gone by. Seeing the mechanics isn't a distraction to me and I'm sure they will be downplayed as much as possible.

I will happily stand alone in my corner.


----------



## writerguyfl

Honestly, who actually sits and stares out a hotel room window?  I mean, I get why some people might want to sit on a balcony (although that's not a pleasant experience in Florida from March to November.)  But, are there actually people who pull up a chair, plant themselves at the window, and watch people walk by the exterior corridors at Disney's Value and Moderate Resorts?


----------



## MommaBerd

As I said before, it is good to know that this will not be a bother to some guests, and for those who ARE bothered by it there are other places to stay that don’t have gondola poles 10 steps from the room. Though @Farro, I will give you that the rooftop views at BC are almost as bad...but at least the roof tops don’t affect the overall look and feel of the resort.


----------



## TomServo27

writerguyfl said:


> Honestly, who actually sits and stares out a hotel room window?  I mean, I get why some people might want to sit on a balcony (although that's not a pleasant experience in Florida from March to November.)  But, are there actually people who pull up a chair, plant themselves at the window, and watch people walk by the exterior corridors at Disney's Value and Moderate Resorts?


 Yeah a view in a deluxe is worth something in a moderate or value I think for the most part the curtains are drawn.  Who really wants people walking by your room looking into your room. The one exception is AoA since they have inside hallway


----------



## Moramoon

We got back from CBR a few weeks ago. At the time there was at least 3 towers going up, one in Jamaica, one between Aruba and Jamaica, and another further down Aruba before you got to Riviera. We stayed in Trinidad North away from all the towers. I couldn't imagine staying close to those towers with gondolas constantly going by.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm not so much worried about the pole view as I am about noise. Won't the gondolas make at least some sort of noise? Now that, to me, would be annoying.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm not so much worried about the pole view as I am about noise. Won't the gondolas make at least some sort of noise? Now that, to me, would be annoying.



I was just about to type the same question! I haven't been following the gondola thing too much but reading these last few posts it made me wonder if it would be like a chair lift for skiing, which makes some noise if you're close to it.

ETA: or like a gondola when you're skiing - d'oh


----------



## jade1

TomServo27 said:


> Yeah a view in a deluxe is worth something in a moderate or value I think for the most part the curtains are drawn.  Who really wants people walking by your room looking into your room. The one exception is AoA since they have inside hallway



Yep agreed. The "ride" is what will be a great view IMO. Can't wait for this.

The monorail shows a lot of roof tops and back stage (The MK Resort loop and going through EPCOT) and nobody seems to care.

But all of a sudden its a big deal now?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm not so much worried about the pole view as I am about noise. Won't the gondolas make at least some sort of noise? Now that, to me, would be annoying.



Not really - all the mechanics are at the stations so they should be pretty quiet


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not really - all the mechanics are at the stations so they should be pretty quiet



Super peaceful ride at Keystone anyway.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

The ones I've been on around here aren't all that quiet, but maybe just older? These can't be too bad if they're traveling that close to the resort rooms...


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm not so much worried about the pole view as I am about noise. Won't the gondolas make at least some sort of noise? Now that, to me, would be annoying.


Gondolas and chairlifts really are pretty quiet at the towers, unless they aren't maintained, you shouldn't hear a thing inside a room even if it's right outside the window.  The stations are quite loud though.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not really - all the mechanics are at the stations so they should be pretty quiet


Yeah I would think this would be a pretty quiet.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Victory Way Closed to All Traffic Overnight on June 6-7 at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Kitchens at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel Closed on Sunday, June 10


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Mugs Debut at Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar at the Disneyland Hotel


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> *News *
> Victory Way Closed to All Traffic Overnight on June 6-7 at Walt Disney World


Dodged that bullet. It says that Victory Way will be closed from 10pm tp 4am on the 6th. I went through there at 9:40pm.


----------



## unbanshee

Wasn't there talk somewhere about HEA lights? Testing was going on this morning at 5:45am


----------



## crazy4wdw

Reservations for the Epcot Food and Wine Festival special events begins on June 14th, much earlier than usual.  Also, it appears that the Wonders of Life pavilion will be returning as the Festival Center for this year's event. 

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...d-and-wine-festival-new-events-eats-and-more/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I don't have much experience with gondolas or even ski lifts, which is why I was unsure about the noise. 

They don't even have that electricity type of hum? Or a click when the gondola passes by  the supports?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Mugs Debut at Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar at the Disneyland Hotel


Looks like I'll be getting the fish over the 4th of July.


----------



## Capang

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't have much experience with gondolas or even ski lifts, which is why I was unsure about the noise.
> 
> They don't even have that electricity type of hum? Or a click when the gondola passes by  the supports?


I’ve never noticed noise on any that I’ve been on or near, but I’ve never tried to sleep underneath one so who knows. I’m guessing these will be pretty silent given how close they get to some buildings.


----------



## pooh'smate

Word is going around Facebook that Richard from the Grand Floridian passed away this morning.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Mugs Debut at Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar at the Disneyland Hotel



Now I need to go back to Disneyland. The piranha pool didn't have a souvenir mug at all when I went two years ago.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah it's pretty close to the building at CBR:
> 
> View attachment 327747



Looking at the bottom part of the pole, it is pretty rough looking.  Based on the concept art, it appears that they are staying grey and not getting a wrap or anything.  Wonder what kind of imagineering magic can be used to blend the poles in, especially as they are so close to the buildings.  Hoping something like 9 foot hedges and other landscaping make these blend in a bit!


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't have much experience with gondolas or even ski lifts, which is why I was unsure about the noise.
> 
> They don't even have that electricity type of hum? Or a click when the gondola passes by  the supports?



I spend a lot of time near chairlifts.  
They really don't have an electric hum at all, the only noise is usually a small rattle and that really depends on the overall speed of the lift itself, the average speed for a high speed lift is about 12 MPH.  I wouldn't be surprised if these lifts run slower than a ski lift.  Lifts that aren't maintained sometimes have a little more noise like a squeal.  If you're standing next to it, you'd hear it but it shouldn't carry through a wall.  And they won't be running overnight while most people are in their rooms sleeping anyways.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pooh'smate said:


> Word is going around Facebook that Richard from the Grand Floridian passed away this morning.




yeah, I am seeing multiple reports that he passed away at 12:28am surrounded by his loved ones

Also that the family has requested no go fund me pages be started for his family or in his name.


----------



## adam.adbe

The Pho said:


> I spend a lot of time near chairlifts.
> They really don't have an electric hum at all, the only noise is usually a small rattle and that really depends on the overall speed of the lift itself, the average speed for a high speed lift is about 12 MPH.  I wouldn't be surprised if these lifts run slower than a ski lift.  Lifts that aren't maintained sometimes have a little more noise like a squeal.  If you're standing next to it, you'd hear it but it shouldn't carry through a wall.  And they won't be running overnight while most people are in their rooms sleeping anyways.



They can run them slower at times where noise might be more of an issue too.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I am seeing multiple reports that he passed away at 12:28am surrounded by his loved ones
> 
> Also that the family has requested no go fund me pages be started for his family or in his name.


He will be missed. Always a bright spot at the Grand.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NEWS

Kenny the Pirate is reporting that as of June 11th the Characters Spot at EPCOT is moving to a Tier 1 FP

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2018/06/07/epcot-character-spot-fastpass-is-moving-to-tier-one/

So Tier 1s will be:

Frozen Ever After
Test Track
Soarin'
Illuminations: Reflection of Earth
Character Spot

and Tier 2s will be:

Mission: Space
Spaceship Earth
The Seas with Nemo & Friends
Living with the Land
Pixar Short Film Festival
Journey Into Imagination With Figment
Turtle Talk with Crush


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS
> 
> Kenny the Pirate is reporting that as of June 11th the Characters Spot at EPCOT is moving to a Tier 1 FP
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2018/06/07/epcot-character-spot-fastpass-is-moving-to-tier-one/
> 
> So Tier 1s will be:
> 
> Frozen Ever After
> Test Track
> Soarin'
> Illuminations: Reflection of Earth
> Character Spot
> 
> and Tier 2s will be:
> 
> Mission: Space
> Spaceship Earth
> The Seas with Nemo & Friends
> Living with the Land
> Pixar Short Film Festival
> Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> Turtle Talk with Crush


Odd move.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> He will be missed. Always a bright spot at the Grand.



Just epitomized "Disney Charm" to me - definitely will be missed, but not forgotten


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Odd move.



Yeah, we always liked that one as a Tier 2 FP to get with having the kids - not a lot to pick from for Tier 2 at EPCOT with kids ... and many of them you really don't need a FP for (basically no benefit to having one for the Pixar Shorts for example)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Resort Update: Race to Pixar Pier and Beyond


----------



## TheMaxRebo

crazy4wdw said:


> Reservations for the Epcot Food and Wine Festival special events begins on June 14th, much earlier than usual.  Also, it appears that the Wonders of Life pavilion will be returning as the Festival Center for this year's event.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...d-and-wine-festival-new-events-eats-and-more/




Mimosa Bar sounds fun ... We are planning on going on opening day (Aug 30th) and glad to see they will have a few of the smaller seminars and a Mojito Shake It, Make It, Celebrate It that day as well we might check out


----------



## Douglas Dubh

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS
> 
> Kenny the Pirate is reporting that as of June 11th the Characters Spot at EPCOT is moving to a Tier 1 FP
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2018/06/07/epcot-character-spot-fastpass-is-moving-to-tier-one/
> 
> So Tier 1s will be:
> 
> Frozen Ever After
> Test Track
> Soarin'
> Illuminations: Reflection of Earth
> Character Spot
> 
> and Tier 2s will be:
> 
> Mission: Space
> Spaceship Earth
> The Seas with Nemo & Friends
> Living with the Land
> Pixar Short Film Festival
> Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> Turtle Talk with Crush


There really should be twice as many Tier 2’s than Tier 1’s.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Douglas Dubh said:


> There really should be twice as many Tier 2’s than Tier 1’s.



you would think - especially when half the tier 2's you don't even really need a FP for

If they were going to move this to Tier 1 they should consider Soarin' or TT to Tier 2


----------



## HuskieJohn

Going to SW Celebration on Saturday with my son.  We live within 90 min so will be driving in.

Never been to any kind of Con before so I'm actually worried I wont be enough of a fan.


----------



## rteetz

HuskieJohn said:


> Going to SW Celebration on Saturday with my son.  We live within 90 min so will be driving in.
> 
> Never been to any kind of Con before so I'm actually worried I wont be enough of a fan.


Yeah and of course 5-day tickets just sold out this morning before I bought them. Looks like I will only be going a couple days now.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Lamplight Lounge reservations now open at DCA!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Mugs Debut at Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar at the Disneyland Hotel



Oh - that Piranha Pool glass looks way cool! The Uh-OA looks like small hot tub.


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS
> 
> Kenny the Pirate is reporting that as of June 11th the Characters Spot at EPCOT is moving to a Tier 1 FP
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2018/06/07/epcot-character-spot-fastpass-is-moving-to-tier-one/
> 
> So Tier 1s will be:
> 
> Frozen Ever After
> Test Track
> Soarin'
> Illuminations: Reflection of Earth
> Character Spot
> 
> and Tier 2s will be:
> 
> Mission: Space
> Spaceship Earth
> The Seas with Nemo & Friends
> Living with the Land
> Pixar Short Film Festival
> Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> Turtle Talk with Crush



Makes no sense.  Character Spot fast pass line was never that long.  Frozen will be everyone’s choice who has kids.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, we always liked that one as a Tier 2 FP to get with having the kids - not a lot to pick from for Tier 2 at EPCOT with kids ... and many of them you really don't need a FP for (basically no benefit to having one for the Pixar Shorts for example)



This may be a semi-crazy theory - but my experience is that this attraction always has a long standby line. Perhaps they are moving it to Tier 1 so that less people take FPs there, and so it will actually make the standby line shorter move faster because of it? A bit "conspiracy level" thinking, but I can't see anyone picking this as their Tier 1 FP unless you only have small kids.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Yeah and of course 5-day tickets just sold out this morning before I bought them. Looks like I will only be going a couple days now.



They sold out?? You gotta be kidding! It took half a year for them to sell out last time.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> This may be a semi-crazy theory - but my experience is that this attraction always has a long standby line. Perhaps they are moving it to Tier 1 so that less people take FPs there, and so it will actually make the standby line shorter move faster because of it? A bit "conspiracy level" thinking, but I can't see anyone picking this as their Tier 1 FP unless you only have small kids.



I think character spot was the slowest moving line ever. Even when we had a fp it took forever. Wonder if that has to do with the change.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They sold out?? You gotta be kidding! It took half a year for them to sell out last time.


Yep they are gone... 

I was shocked when I saw that this morning. I decided to cancel my hotel and will only be going Saturday driving to and from celebration.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> This may be a semi-crazy theory - but my experience is that this attraction always has a long standby line. Perhaps they are moving it to Tier 1 so that less people take FPs there, and so it will actually make the standby line shorter move faster because of it? A bit "conspiracy level" thinking, but I can't see anyone picking this as their Tier 1 FP unless you only have small kids.



I think that might be it - I assume it is because it is an "over booked" FP so they want to reduce it.  And to be fair, that standby line moves really, really slow so I can see them wanting to adjust it ... there just aren't enough Tier 2 left after moving this one (well, even before, but now worse)


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, we always liked that one as a Tier 2 FP to get with having the kids - not a lot to pick from for Tier 2 at EPCOT with kids ... and many of them you really don't need a FP for (basically no benefit to having one for the Pixar Shorts for example)


I don’t think there’s a lot of tier two options for anyone regardless of age. We only get one for M:S and then use our third on another park in the evening


----------



## skier_pete

crazy4wdw said:


> Reservations for the Epcot Food and Wine Festival special events begins on June 14th, much earlier than usual.  Also, it appears that the Wonders of Life pavilion will be returning as the Festival Center for this year's event.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...d-and-wine-festival-new-events-eats-and-more/



Woo hoo!  Excited to blow way to much money on too much alcohol and food! 



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't have much experience with gondolas or even ski lifts, which is why I was unsure about the noise.
> 
> They don't even have that electricity type of hum? Or a click when the gondola passes by  the supports?



They aren't silent, but the a quiet rumble as they go across the towers.  I guarantee you wouldn't hear anything from inside a hotel room. Outside you will here it, but it would be quieter than a bus or a boat going by.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> I don’t think there’s a lot of tier two options for anyone regardless of age. We only get one for M:S and then use our third on another park in the evening



that's very fair - I think Mission Space is one of the top choices now and that is not an option for kids so really very few that warrent a FP at all now ... but yeah, it is like it sucks for everyone, maybe a tad more for height restricted groups


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Yep they are gone...
> 
> I was shocked when I saw that this morning. I decided to cancel my hotel and will only be going Saturday driving to and from celebration.



I am not pleased. Dunno what I'm going to do now.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> that's very fair - I think Mission Space is one of the top choices now and that is not an option for kids so really very few that warrent a FP at all now ... but yeah, it is like it sucks for everyone, maybe a tad more for height restricted groups


Oh it’s defi gotta be a slog trying to figure out fast passes there with young kids. They’ve basically stacked the tiers against you and either forced you to wait in long lines (which little ones obviously enjoy so much ) or plan multiple days to get what you want done there


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am not pleased. Dunno what I'm going to do now.


More money for WDW for me I guess.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Lamplight Lounge reservations now open at DCA!



Got mine for July 4!

I did notice that 9 pm is the last time and WOC is at 1015. So wonder if we'll be able to see. I got one at 8:55.


----------



## BigRed98

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Got mine for July 4!
> 
> I did notice that 9 pm is the last time and WOC is at 1015. So wonder if we'll be able to see. I got one at 8:55.



I also got my reservation but for July 16th at 7:25. I don’t think they will throw you out for World of Color if your still ordering food and drinks.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They sold out?? You gotta be kidding! It took half a year for them to sell out last time.


Yup. Saw it on Twitter earlier. I was surprised as well.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

jade1 said:


> Yet he's paraded around and met like the Villain he no longer is.


Spoiler Alert!


----------



## nkosiek

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS
> 
> Kenny the Pirate is reporting that as of June 11th the Characters Spot at EPCOT is moving to a Tier 1 FP
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2018/06/07/epcot-character-spot-fastpass-is-moving-to-tier-one/
> 
> So Tier 1s will be:
> 
> Frozen Ever After
> Test Track
> Soarin'
> Illuminations: Reflection of Earth
> Character Spot
> 
> and Tier 2s will be:
> 
> Mission: Space
> Spaceship Earth
> The Seas with Nemo & Friends
> Living with the Land
> Pixar Short Film Festival
> Journey Into Imagination With Figment
> Turtle Talk with Crush


Yeah, that was true when I went to make FP reservations back in April for my trip starting next weekend.


----------



## closetmickey

Fantasia79 said:


> Makes no sense.  Character Spot fast pass line was never that long.  Frozen will be everyone’s choice who has kids.


Maybe they felt like they needed another option for those with young kids who couldn’t get a FEA FP?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animal Kingdom Lodge pool closing for refurb later this year

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...engthy-refurbishment-later-this-this-year.htm


----------



## MLYNNED18

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animal Kingdom Lodge pool closing for refurb later this year
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...engthy-refurbishment-later-this-this-year.htm



Do they at least have more than one pool?


----------



## adam.adbe

rteetz said:


> Yep they are gone...
> 
> I was shocked when I saw that this morning. I decided to cancel my hotel and will only be going Saturday driving to and from celebration.



If the five days are gone that fast, the weekend ones will likely go quickly too.  I was hoping to wait until some of the line-up was confirmed, but I guess I'll go ahead and pull the trigger now.


----------



## rteetz

adam.adbe said:


> If the five days are gone that fast, the weekend ones will likely go quickly too.  I was hoping to wait until some of the line-up was confirmed, but I guess I'll go ahead and pull the trigger now.


Yep I was waiting as well but that changed quickly.


----------



## rteetz

MLYNNED18 said:


> Do they at least have more than one pool?


They have a pool at the DVC building but that’s it I believe.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Halloween Horror Nights 2018 will have more houses than ever

https://orlando.halloweenhorrornights.com/site/


----------



## HuskieJohn

adam.adbe said:


> If the five days are gone that fast, the weekend ones will likely go quickly too.  I was hoping to wait until some of the line-up was confirmed, but I guess I'll go ahead and pull the trigger now.



They also said this AM that Saturday Adult tickets were 60% sold.

I just assumed that Sat was going to be the main event for EPIX and the best chance for the teaser trailer...also hoping for some SWGE hype for my son since he still wont know that we are going 11 months later.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animal Kingdom Lodge pool closing for refurb later this year
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...engthy-refurbishment-later-this-this-year.htm



I am surprised this is just now showing up. It’s been the topic of discussion for at least three weeks on the AKL Resort thread. People are not at all pleased, especially those who rented DVC. I feel badly for them. They are going to let guests use the Kidani pool, and from what I understand, it’s pretty much an equivalent pool.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just epitomized "Disney Charm" to me - definitely will be missed, but not forgotten



I never met him, but saw him out a few times when resort hopping. I was too nervous to say anything, which is silly in hindsight since it was his job to talk to guests and he loved it. Does anyone know how long he had been with Disney and the GF? Had he been there since it opened?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I never met him, but saw him out a few times when resort hopping. I was too nervous to say anything, which is silly in hindsight since it was his job to talk to guests and he loved it. Does anyone know how long he had been with Disney and the GF? Had he been there since it opened?



He was there since 1991 - the Grand opened in 1988 so not quite the opening

over that time he assisted over 3,500 brides and received the Walt Disney Legacy Award in 2013


----------



## tarak

rteetz said:


> They have a pool at the DVC building but that’s it I believe.


It’s a good five minute walk from Jambi House to Kidani Village, depending on how quickly you move. The pool at kidani is very nice but it’s not that big. The pool at Jambo House is huge. Maybe most people won’t want to walk back and forth. But I honestly wouldn’t want to stay at Kidani even during a slow time if I thought I’d be competing for pool space with everyone from the main building.


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> I am surprised this is just now showing up. It’s been the topic of discussion for at least three weeks on the AKL Resort thread. People are not at all pleased, especially those who rented DVC. I feel badly for them. They are going to let guests use the Kidani pool, and from what I understand, it’s pretty much an equivalent pool.


Yeah there is a lot of outrage over the late announcement of this.


----------



## rteetz

HuskieJohn said:


> They also said this AM that Saturday Adult tickets were 60% sold.
> 
> I just assumed that Sat was going to be the main event for EPIX and the best chance for the teaser trailer...also hoping for some SWGE hype for my son since he still wont know that we are going 11 months later.


Yeah that's why I chose Saturday too.


----------



## shoreward

Special passholder access for Toy Story Land in September:
https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/passholders-will-gain-exclusive-access-to-toy-story-land-in-september/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

WDWNT reporting that there will be a passholder event for Toy Story Land - but will take place in September

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/passholders-will-gain-exclusive-access-to-toy-story-land-in-september/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Large Statues Appear in Walt Disney Studios Park for the Marvel Summer of Super Heroes at Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Grand Floridian Ushers-In New Resort Specific Merchandise


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> WDWNT reporting that there will be a passholder event for Toy Story Land - but will take place in September
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/passholders-will-gain-exclusive-access-to-toy-story-land-in-september/


I don't get it. Is this before or after normal park hours?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don't get it. Is this before or after normal park hours?




It does say - just says "exclusive access" - I assume before or after park opening ... I can't imagine they would just close it to regular park guests during the day


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> It does say - just says "exclusive access" - I assume before or after park opening ... I can't imagine they would just close it to regular park guests during the day


That's what I was thinking as well which is why I was confused it didn't mention before or after park opening.


----------



## BigRed98

tarak said:


> It’s a good five minute walk from Jambi House to Kidani Village, depending on how quickly you move. The pool at kidani is very nice but it’s not that big. The pool at Jambo House is huge. Maybe most people won’t want to walk back and forth. But I honestly wouldn’t want to stay at Kidani even during a slow time if I thought I’d be competing for pool space with everyone from the main building.



That’s also a shuttle bus that runs every 10 minutes between Jambo and Kidani.


----------



## mum22girlz

shoreward said:


> Special passholder access for Toy Story Land in September:
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/passholders-will-gain-exclusive-access-to-toy-story-land-in-september/



This will definitely not be happening when I am there in September. Probably the day before I get there or the day before I leave


----------



## wareagle57

mum22girlz said:


> This will definitely not be happening when I am there in September. Probably the day before I get there or the day before I leave



The reverse jinx. I like it.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Animal Kingdom Lodge pool closing for refurb later this year
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...engthy-refurbishment-later-this-this-year.htm



This is not new - it has been being told to guests for several months now.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> WDWNT reporting that there will be a passholder event for Toy Story Land - but will take place in September
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/passholders-will-gain-exclusive-access-to-toy-story-land-in-september/


I know that we have been thinking that there would be no exclusive AP previews for TSL due to how much construction is needing to be done still. I think this basically confirms that there will not be any AP previews. So, since Disney didn't offer those to AP's, they decided to give them exclusive access after the "summer rush."

This is also something that I wish they did with Pandora. I specifically remember going into the AK Guest Relations building last year to give a cast compliment, and there were many AP holders in there just complaining to CM's that they couldn't get any fastpasses for any of the attractions (mostly FOP), and they were not going to wait 4 hours to ride the attraction. Obviously the CM's couldn't do anything, but that really got me thinking about MDE, and the exclusive access to fastpasses that they give to people staying on property. 

Honestly, I really think it would be so much better if WDW adopted the Maxpass system. It would be nice if Disney didn't charge for it at WDW. I only say that, because it gives a fair chance to EVERYONE entering their theme parks the equal opportunity to get a fastpass for TSL, Pandora, or any attraction in a theme park that people are going to that specific day.


----------



## wareagle57

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I know that we have been thinking that there would be no exclusive AP previews for TSL due to how much construction is needing to be done still. I think this basically confirms that there will not be any AP previews. So, since Disney didn't offer those to AP's, they decided to give them exclusive access after the "summer rush."
> 
> This is also something that I wish they did with Pandora. I specifically remember going into the AK Guest Relations building last year to give a cast compliment, and there were many AP holders in there just complaining to CM's that they couldn't get any fastpasses for any of the attractions (mostly FOP), and they were not going to wait 4 hours to ride the attraction. Obviously the CM's couldn't do anything, but that really got me thinking about MDE, and the exclusive access to fastpasses that they give to people staying on property.
> 
> Honestly, I really think it would be so much better if WDW adopted the Maxpass system. It would be nice if Disney didn't charge for it at WDW. I only say that, because it gives a fair chance to EVERYONE entering their theme parks the equal opportunity to get a fastpass for TSL, Pandora, or any attraction in a theme park that people are going to that specific day.



I agree. I like this idea better than previews honestly, especially since it can be announced and planned ahead of time. I hope they do this with GE next year. Maybe a January or February Preview after the Christmas crowds. 

I haven't used the MaxPass system before, but wouldn't it give the advantage to guests who got to the park early? Not that I think that's a bad thing. But part of the appeal of the current system is you don't have to hit RD to ride what you want that day. Can you schedule MP rides from outside the parks? I know you can make one for DCA while in DL and vice versa.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> More money for WDW for me I guess.



#DopeyMoney


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> I don't get it. Is this before or after normal park hours?


The notice regarding the TSL event states:


> Registration for this event will open in the coming weeks and we will notify you as soon as it does. Eligible Passholders may register themselves and 1 Guest.


Let's hope that passholders receive notifcation of the registration and available dates/times; otherwise, we'll just have to look here!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

wareagle57 said:


> Can you schedule MP rides from outside the parks?


You have to scan in first, but after that, you can make fastpasses if I remember correctly. I know I was able to make a fastpass mid-day from the Disneyland Hotel once. I'm not sure if it works outside of Disneyland property, but I assume it does. MaxPass is basically an added benefit to the "paper" fastpass system. You just don't have to walk to each attraction to get a fastpass. You still have that option if you don't want to pay $10 per ticket. On several of my Disneyland trips since MaxPass rolled out, I have been on 10+ attractions in a day on several occasions with just the MaxPass system (not including non-fastpass attractions).

I understand that each system has its positives and negatives. I just think Annual Passholders at WDW need some benefits to try and get a Flight of Passage FP or a Slinky Dog Dash FP. Now, I have been able to get Flight of Passage day-of on many occasions, but I refreshed the fastpass portion of the MDE app about 100 times before getting it.

I think it would be fair if people staying on property still had 60 days out, and AP holders had 45 days out. Then those coming and staying off-property would still be at 30 days out. Now, hard to get fastpasses would probably be gone by the time 45 days out comes around.


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> You have to scan in first, but after that, you can make fastpasses if I remember correctly. I know I was able to make a fastpass mid-day from the Disneyland Hotel once. I'm not sure if it works outside of Disneyland property, but I assume it does. MaxPass is basically an added benefit to the "paper" fastpass system. You just don't have to walk to each attraction to get a fastpass. You still have that option if you don't want to pay $10 per ticket. On several of my Disneyland trips since MaxPass rolled out, I have been on 10+ attractions in a day on several occasions with just the MaxPass system (not including non-fastpass attractions).
> 
> I understand that each system has its positives and negatives. I just think Annual Passholders at WDW need some benefits to try and get a Flight of Passage FP or a Slinky Dog Dash FP. Now, I have been able to get Flight of Passage day-of on many occasions, but I refreshed the fastpass portion of the MDE app about 100 times before getting it.
> 
> I think it would be fair if people staying on property still had 60 days out, and AP holders had 45 days out. Then those coming and staying off-property would still be at 30 days out. Now, hard to get fastpasses would probably be gone by the time 45 days out comes around.


Once you’ve scanned into the park you can make FPs from anywhere it doesn’t have a geo filter on it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Has anyone heard about this?? Why would they do this? There have been times where online wasn’t working for me but the app was...

http://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2018/06/07/mobile-my-disney-experience-mde-changes/

“_Verified by Disney this morning, reservations using MDE on a mobile device can now only be made 60 days in advance. This only affects the mobile application. Reservations can still be made by calling or logging into MDE from the web.”
——————————

ETA: 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2018.3654979/page-470#post-59325881_


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I know that we have been thinking that there would be no exclusive AP previews for TSL due to how much construction is needing to be done still. I think this basically confirms that there will not be any AP previews. So, since Disney didn't offer those to AP's, they decided to give them exclusive access after the "summer rush."
> 
> This is also something that I wish they did with Pandora. I specifically remember going into the AK Guest Relations building last year to give a cast compliment, and there were many AP holders in there just complaining to CM's that they couldn't get any fastpasses for any of the attractions (mostly FOP), and they were not going to wait 4 hours to ride the attraction. Obviously the CM's couldn't do anything, but that really got me thinking about MDE, and the exclusive access to fastpasses that they give to people staying on property.
> 
> Honestly, I really think it would be so much better if WDW adopted the Maxpass system. It would be nice if Disney didn't charge for it at WDW. I only say that, because it gives a fair chance to EVERYONE entering their theme parks the equal opportunity to get a fastpass for TSL, Pandora, or any attraction in a theme park that people are going to that specific day.




Certainly positives and negatives to each system but one thing I hate with the "day of" booking is you don't know when your time slot would be - or if you even get one, especially if you don't rope drop

I get that I am probably more of a planner than most guests but I like knowing ahead of time what attractions we got FP for and when the time slots are for and then can plan around that.  I *hated* with the paper FP in that you never knew what your return time would be until you got to the machine


----------



## Farro

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Has anyone heard about this?? Why would they do this? There have been times where online wasn’t working for me but the app was...
> 
> http://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2018/06/07/mobile-my-disney-experience-mde-changes/
> 
> “_Verified by Disney this morning, reservations using MDE on a mobile device can now only be made 60 days in advance. This only affects the mobile application. Reservations can still be made by calling or logging into MDE from the web.”_



Uh oh! You better post that on the restaurant board!!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Farro said:


> Uh oh! You better post that on the restaurant board!!!


Just added it to the Reservations section of that board... right spot??


----------



## Farro

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just added it to the Reservations section of that board... right spot??



I think maybe the main restaurant page. Gets more traffic and people might not look to the sub-forums?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Has anyone heard about this?? Why would they do this? There have been times where online wasn’t working for me but the app was...
> 
> http://www.themainstreetmouse.com/2018/06/07/mobile-my-disney-experience-mde-changes/
> 
> “_Verified by Disney this morning, reservations using MDE on a mobile device can now only be made 60 days in advance. This only affects the mobile application. Reservations can still be made by calling or logging into MDE from the web.”_


Wow! That is a shocking change. I have a speculation of why this might be happening, but it is really hard to tell at this point.


----------



## Farro

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Wow! That is a shocking change. I have a speculation of why this might be happening, but it is really hard to tell at this point.



Soooo....what's the speculation?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I remember years ago they changed the booking window altogether to be shorter, then moved back to 180 days. It wasn’t any better in any way that I can think of when the window was shorter — maybe worse as more people were paying attention closer to their travel dates so I had more competition!  Hope this isn’t a step in changing it altogether again.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Farro said:


> Soooo....what's the speculation?


Sorry. Was trying to collect my thoughts and get opinions from others.

I have two...

1) First step towards having a later ADR window to possibly combat people holding onto reservations that they aren't going to use.
2) Cut the amount of data that the app uses to try and combat the app from crashing on a more consistent basis.

I am leaning towards option number 2.


----------



## Keels

I just made ADRs for December 4 via the app on my phone, so it's still working.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Sorry. Was trying to collect my thoughts and get opinions from others.
> 
> I have two...
> 
> 1) First step towards having a later ADR window to possibly combat people holding onto reservations that they aren't going to use.
> 2) Cut the amount of data that the app uses to try and combat the app from crashing on a more consistent basis.
> 
> I am leaning towards option number 2.


I was just thinking 2 as well... they’ve done 1 before and switched back.



Keels said:


> I just made ADRs for December 4 via the app on my phone, so it's still working.


I’m hoping this is just wrong, personally.


----------



## unbanshee

Keels said:


> I just made ADRs for December 4 via the app on my phone, so it's still working.



Correct, it's still working. No change


----------



## FoxC63

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah it's pretty close to the building at CBR:
> 
> View attachment 327747



It would be nice if they could paint it to look like a palm tree or blend it into the landscape, something more natural.  Disney is great wrapping things up like the Monorails.  Hopefully that's not the finished product?


----------



## Tigger's ally

Keels said:


> I just made ADRs for December 4 via the app on my phone, so it's still working.



I made them this morning on the web site.  Look for me. I will be the one with a smile on my face.


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I remember years ago they changed the booking window altogether to be shorter, then moved back to 180 days. It wasn’t any better in any way that I can think of when the window was shorter — maybe worse as more people were paying attention closer to their travel dates so I had more competition!  Hope this isn’t a step in changing it altogether again.



yes I remember this - they dropped it to 90 days. I think it was really done so that they could stop posting park hours 6 months in advance. I agree it actually made the competition for ADRs worse.


----------



## The Pho

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> You have to scan in first, but after that, you can make fastpasses if I remember correctly. I know I was able to make a fastpass mid-day from the Disneyland Hotel once. I'm not sure if it works outside of Disneyland property, but I assume it does. MaxPass is basically an added benefit to the "paper" fastpass system. You just don't have to walk to each attraction to get a fastpass. You still have that option if you don't want to pay $10 per ticket. On several of my Disneyland trips since MaxPass rolled out, I have been on 10+ attractions in a day on several occasions with just the MaxPass system (not including non-fastpass attractions).
> 
> I understand that each system has its positives and negatives. I just think Annual Passholders at WDW need some benefits to try and get a Flight of Passage FP or a Slinky Dog Dash FP. Now, I have been able to get Flight of Passage day-of on many occasions, but I refreshed the fastpass portion of the MDE app about 100 times before getting it.
> 
> I think it would be fair if people staying on property still had 60 days out, and AP holders had 45 days out. Then those coming and staying off-property would still be at 30 days out. Now, hard to get fastpasses would probably be gone by the time 45 days out comes around.



I really just wish that they held some passes back for day or week of guests.  I rarely know I'm going more than a couple weeks out, sometimes only days out.  For those couple of hard to book rides, they should hold back say 10% of the passes for booking that morning. But even with the current system, I can frequently get 10+ fastpasses everyday on big rides usually, just not the new ones.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> #DopeyMoney


Stop enabling!


----------



## Reddog1134

MommaBerd said:


> I am surprised this is just now showing up. It’s been the topic of discussion for at least three weeks on the AKL Resort thread. People are not at all pleased, especially those who rented DVC. I feel badly for them. They are going to let guests use the Kidani pool, and from what I understand, it’s pretty much an equivalent pool.



As far as I know, either pool is always available to guests at either resort.


----------



## Reddog1134

Helvetica said:


> So awesome!
> 
> Poor Princess Eilonwy, she’s no where to be found.



I was hoping for a scene (or just background action) where the unofficial princesses are hanging out outside the princess room or trying to break in.


----------



## MommaBerd

Reddog1134 said:


> As far as I know, either pool is always available to guests at either resort.



You are probably correct...


----------



## tarak

BigRed98 said:


> That’s also a shuttle bus that runs every 10 minutes between Jambo and Kidani.


I always forget about that. I make the kids walk, tell them it’s good for them. They generally disagree with me.


----------



## Keels

Did anyone else notice that Weekday Select and Silver APs are no longer blocked out for June? Begins tomorrow through the 29th.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Did anyone else notice that Weekday Select and Silver APs are no longer blocked out for June? Begins tomorrow through the 29th.


Interesting. Probably opened it up once they knew Toy Story Land wouldn't open during this time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Regarding ADRs only 60 days out, per D23 Memebers, Expo Fans & Attendees:


To those who have seen reports that "Walt Disney World Dining has changed booking dining in the My Disney Experience App to 60-days out" we have heard your concerns. We wanted to get you answers so we  picked up a phone and spoke directly to Disney Technical Support about this issue.
Currently due to issues with the MDE app, Disney has TEMPORARILY changed the dining reservation window to 60 days out in the MDE app only. This is not a permanent change and Disney is working to fix the problem. Until then you can still book your Walt Disney World dining reservations at 180 days out on your computer or by phone. 
We have also suggested to Tech Support that a message go out to the Disney online chat support team and dining phone line Cast Members that may only be addressing part of the issue and are not mentioning that this is a temporary change,  to help eliminate concern and confusion.


----------



## Helvetica

For those that use Touring Plans, their App is now optimized for iPhone X.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Regarding ADRs only 60 days out, per D23 Memebers, Expo Fans & Attendees:
> 
> 
> To those who have seen reports that "Walt Disney World Dining has changed booking dining in the My Disney Experience App to 60-days out" we have heard your concerns. We wanted to get you answers so we  picked up a phone and spoke directly to Disney Technical Support about this issue.
> Currently due to issues with the MDE app, Disney has TEMPORARILY changed the dining reservation window to 60 days out in the MDE app only. This is not a permanent change and Disney is working to fix the problem. Until then you can still book your Walt Disney World dining reservations at 180 days out on your computer or by phone.
> We have also suggested to Tech Support that a message go out to the Disney online chat support team and dining phone line Cast Members that may only be addressing part of the issue and are not mentioning that this is a temporary change,  to help eliminate concern and confusion.


Excellent — thanks for posting!! I’ll add to that other thread I’d created.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More news on the block out dates lifted and Platinum bring a friend day (for $79)

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/silver-an...old-and-platinum-bring-a-friend-days-in-june/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More news on the block out dates lifted and Platinum bring a friend day (for $79)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/silver-an...old-and-platinum-bring-a-friend-days-in-june/



Just as a clarification - the Bring-a-Friend day is for Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus, and Premier APs


----------



## skier_pete

Reddog1134 said:


> As far as I know, either pool is always available to guests at either resort.



Yes, normally guests can use either pool, but it's a bit inconvenient to go over to the other half of the resort. Of course people aren't happy, but clearly something is in need to be done if they are closing the pool for 3 months. Kidani pool is a little smaller, but has a better slide and play area. There are certainly worse things that can be closed for a trip.


----------



## rteetz

So summer attendance projections are looking rather low so far according to WDWMagic poster MagicFeather.

This is why we have seen now the opening of passholder blackout dates through June 29th. 

We also have the Donald Duck Passholder magnets moving to Epcot immediately. 

 

They want attendance at Epcot apparently. 

We also have the Passholder bring a friend deal as well.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> We also have the Donald Duck Passholder magnets moving to Epcot immediately.
> 
> View attachment 327933
> 
> They want attendance at Epcot apparently.
> 
> We also have the Passholder bring a friend deal as well.


I still can't get over that the SUMMER magnet ceases to be available 8 days after summer starts...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I still can't get over that the SUMMER magnet ceases to be available 8 days after summer starts...


Maybe they’ll have another after this?


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Mugs Debut at Trader Sam’s Enchanted Tiki Bar at the Disneyland Hotel



Luckily we are in the process of remodeling and adding a cabinet for our tiki mugs, because we are going to need room for 2 more now Still need that darn black pearl too



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Looks like I'll be getting the fish over the 4th of July.



I love the fish mug, but I'm not a big coconut in drinks fan. Plus, DH hates coconut and wouldn't share with me. I know he will want the new Uh Oha, since it has the tiki drummer from the Enchanted Tiki Room on the side. Oh well, maybe someone can wheel chair me back to park after our drinking binge


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> So summer attendance projections are looking rather low so far according to WDWMagic poster MagicFeather.
> 
> This is why we have seen now the opening of passholder blackout dates through June 29th.
> 
> We also have the Donald Duck Passholder magnets moving to Epcot immediately.
> 
> View attachment 327933
> 
> They want attendance at Epcot apparently.
> 
> We also have the Passholder bring a friend deal as well.



Though I hope they don’t, I’m guessing crowds will be back to normal or above after TSL opens? Lower crowds for our end of July trip would be too good to be true


----------



## themommy

rteetz said:


> So summer attendance projections are looking rather low so far according to WDWMagic poster MagicFeather.
> 
> This is why we have seen now the opening of passholder blackout dates through June 29th.
> 
> We also have the Donald Duck Passholder magnets moving to Epcot immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> They want attendance at Epcot apparently.
> 
> We also have the Passholder bring a friend deal as well.





rteetz said:


> So summer attendance projections are looking rather low so far according to WDWMagic poster MagicFeather.
> 
> This is why we have seen now the opening of passholder blackout dates through June 29th.
> 
> We also have the Donald Duck Passholder magnets moving to Epcot immediately.
> 
> They want attendance at Epcot apparently.
> 
> We also have the Passholder bring a friend deal as well.


I assume they are low on attendance as well. I received a pin code from Disney, approximately 2 weeks ago, good only in the month of June.

Sorry about the double quote. I don’t know what I did. Lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

closetmickey said:


> Though I hope they don’t, I’m guessing crowds will be back to normal or above after TSL opens? Lower crowds for our end of July trip would be too good to be true



Yeah, I am thinking people planning to come this some that had some flexibility are waiting until TSL opens... though if crowds were low for our end of August trip I would not complain!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sorry this is kind of off topic but I think some people in here might have good suggestions. Does anyone have a good 9 old men book recommendation? Going to the family museum soon and they have the special exhibit. I want to read up on them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sorry this is kind of off topic but I think some people in here might have good suggestions. Does anyone have a good 9 old men book recommendation? Going to the family museum soon and they have the special exhibit. I want to read up on them.



The only one I really have is this one: https://smile.amazon.com/Nine-Old-M...68&sr=8-3&keywords=walt+disney's+nine+old+men







It's really good - focused on their art styles and what they drew and how and why and how they differ, etc - so if that angle interest you (more the artists vs like how they met Walt and stuff like that) this one is a really good option.  It's at a really good price at Amazon right now as well


----------



## wareagle57

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I think it would be fair if people staying on property still had 60 days out, and AP holders had 45 days out. Then those coming and staying off-property would still be at 30 days out. Now, hard to get fastpasses would probably be gone by the time 45 days out comes around.



I like the idea of giving APs a limited number of days in a year (maybe 10) where they can make reservations at 70 days out. It guarantees them the ability to book hard to get FP a reasonable number of times, but doesn't allow it often enough to affect resort guests ability to get them. And it would cost Disney zilch, and add a lot of value to an AP.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> The only one I really have is this one: https://smile.amazon.com/Nine-Old-Men-Techniques-Inspiration/dp/0415843359/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1528463168&sr=8-3&keywords=walt+disney's+nine+old+men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really good - focused on their art styles and what they drew and how and why and how they differ, etc - so if that angle interest you (more the artists vs like how they met Walt and stuff like that) this one is a really good option.  It's at a really good price at Amazon right now as well



I had you pegged as someone who might be able to point me in the right direction! Thanks!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I like the idea of giving APs a limited number of days in a year (maybe 10) where they can make reservations at 70 days out. It guarantees them the ability to book hard to get FP a reasonable number of times, but doesn't allow it often enough to affect resort guests ability to get them. And it would cost Disney zilch, and add a lot of value to an AP.



or maybe your AP comes with like 3 "super duper anytime, anywhere FPs" to use once throughout the year so you are guaranteed to get on the "new hotness" at least once

I think picking certain days they can book in advance works great for locals or people that can travel down often or whatever, but for those not local, if they couldn't make those days, then it wouldn't' help them


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> or maybe your AP comes with like 3 "super duper anytime, anywhere FPs" to use once throughout the year so you are guaranteed to get on the "new hotness" at least once
> 
> I think picking certain days they can book in advance works great for locals or people that can travel down often or whatever, but for those not local, if they couldn't make those days, then it wouldn't' help them



My idea wasn't for them to be specific days. Just that they can only use the perk 10 times a year. After that it goes back to 30 (or 45). Like how now they can only book so many days in a 30 day window. I forget how many it is. But basically put a yearly limit on them instead of a monthly limit.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> My idea wasn't for them to be specific days. Just that they can only use the perk 10 times a year. After that it goes back to 30 (or 45). Like how now they can only book so many days in a 30 day window. I forget how many it is. But basically put a yearly limit on them instead of a monthly limit.



oh ok, that makes sense.  So sort of similar to mine in you get X number for the year to use at your choosing, just you set it up that it is ones they can book ahead of time, earlier than most people, and I just went with "no need to book, just a few you can use whenever"


----------



## jtwibih

themommy said:


> I assume they are low on attendance as well. I received a pin code from Disney, approximately 2 weeks ago, good only in the month of June.
> 
> Sorry about the double quote. I don’t know what I did. Lol



That pin code apparently extends until August. I think we probably got the same one and I called them about it.


----------



## rteetz

John Stamos tribute to Richard

https://twitter.com/johnstamos/status/1004889799977623552?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Lady and the Tramp Dooney and Bourke 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/new-lady-and-the-tramp-dooney-and-bourke-handbags/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Princess, Pirates, Incredibles, Pixar Phone Cases Available Now at Magic Kingdom


----------



## middlechild

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sorry this is kind of off topic but I think some people in here might have good suggestions. Does anyone have a good 9 old men book recommendation? Going to the family museum soon and they have the special exhibit. I want to read up on them.



While you specifically asked for a book, and this is not a book.
The following 16 minute video talked about animators and different styles and I found it pretty interesting:





Narrated by Walt, the four animators all approach a tree and paint that tree using thier own personal style.  The idea that each had thier own viewpoint, but contributed instead to the needs of the story when working on a film somehow resonates in the modern work environment today.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO UPDATE: A Look at Disney Springs Construction Projects During an Early Morning Walk (New Garage, NBA Experience, Jaleo, and More)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Imaginations Shanghai Design Competition Launches


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Antitrust Chief Comments on Disney, Fox's 'Surgically' Designed Deal


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Full menu for Homecomin' Brunch!

http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/full-...min-rise-shine-southern-brunch-now-available/


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> I like the idea of giving APs a limited number of days in a year (maybe 10) where they can make reservations at 70 days out. It guarantees them the ability to book hard to get FP a reasonable number of times, but doesn't allow it often enough to affect resort guests ability to get them. And it would cost Disney zilch, and add a lot of value to an AP.



Personally, If I was an local AP holder and knew my plans 60 days in advance, I would book a room before the 60 day mark, make my FP+, and then cancel the room after the 30 day mark. I'm sure people do this now, and my guess is if it were to become a problem Disney would make some sort of change to the system, but when the system sucks - you gotta play the system.


----------



## splash327

********** said:


> Personally, If I was an local AP holder and knew my plans 60 days in advance, I would book a room before the 60 day mark, make my FP+, and then cancel the room after the 30 day mark. I'm sure people do this now, and my guess is if it were to become a problem Disney would make some sort of change to the system, but when the system sucks - you gotta play the system.



I had two reservations for April and when I canceled one between 60 and 30 days, it said all fast passes tied to the reservation would be canceled.   So I think Disney may have closed this loop hole already.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Lady and the Tramp Dooney and Bourke
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/new-lady-and-the-tramp-dooney-and-bourke-handbags/



You know how on MDE you pick a little picture for each member of your traveling family?  Not going to lie, my wife and I have bee the Lady and the tramp since we were allowed to pick.  Might just surprise her with a new D&B.  She needs another purse.  (I figure if I say that enough I might convince myself that I believe it )


----------



## shoreward

Additional info on Passholder special access to TSL in September:

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ive-access-to-toy-story-land-in-september.htm

Disney is calling this "Passholder Playtime."


----------



## SilSprBea

splash327 said:


> I had two reservations for April and when I canceled one between 60 and 30 days, it said all fast passes tied to the reservation would be canceled.   So I think Disney may have closed this loop hole already.



But did the FP+ get cancelled? I think that message has been around for a while. I saw it last fall when I had two reservations, but the FP+ didn't actually cancel because I was in a valid 60 day FP+ window.


----------



## splash327

SilSprBea said:


> But did the FP+ get cancelled? I think that message has been around for a while. I saw it last fall when I had two reservations, but the FP+ didn't actually cancel because I was in a valid window.



No, but I did have the other reservation which was the same window.   So like you I had a reservation that would cover the FP.    I would bet if I didn't, they would disappear.


----------



## skier_pete

splash327 said:


> I had two reservations for April and when I canceled one between 60 and 30 days, it said all fast passes tied to the reservation would be canceled.   So I think Disney may have closed this loop hole already.



D'oh! They beat me to it! Good thing we always stay on site - I've never tried this technique, just figured it would work.


----------



## shoreward

Limited testing of Slinky Dog DAsh with CMs, prior to opening on June 30.  No previews are expected, due to tight timeline.

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-begin-next-week-with-disney-cast-members.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Coronado Springs 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/coronado-springs-construction-6-5-2018/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Tune in to the Tony Awards this Sunday, June 10th, at 8/7c on CBS to see the cast of Frozen: The Broadway Musical perform at the Tony Awards!

Frozen is nominated for 3 Tony Awards which are Best Musical, Best Original Score, and Best Book of a Musical!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

*News* 

Maybe I missed an earlier post about this but Disneyland APs just got a huge deal! Bring a friend for 40% off from June 11-September 3. Lower APs also have some blackout dates unblocked in June (all before June 23 of course). Can’t understand the reasoning for the discounted friend tickets, DLR has enough crowds as is!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eyland-resort-annual-passholders-this-summer/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

2019 Dates Announced for the 15th Annual Festival Disney Competition


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walt Disney World Resort Best Bites: June 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld Entertainment Removes Single-Use Plastic Straws and Bags From All Its Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Footgolf league begins at WDW on June 28th 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/footgolf-league-starts-june-28th-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

Grand Floridian flag is at half staff today for Richard

https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1005123466742333440?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Big change to Disneyland Pirates

https://twitter.com/guyselga/status/1005120809994612736?s=21


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland park bites for June 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/06/disneyland-resort-best-bites-june-2018/


----------



## FoxC63

TheMaxRebo said:


> Regarding ADRs only 60 days out, per D23 Memebers, Expo Fans & Attendees:



Thank you!  I've added this to the MNSSHP Itinerary thread:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/page-46#post-59325590"]Post #919[/URL]


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Has this been shared about Lasseter leaving?

https://www.wsj.com/articles/pixar-co-founder-john-lasseter-to-leave-disney-1528496233?emailToken=b369303884f30c948e940a1499b50c5c5woE6po+t6kyYg+35tTkPQXlyqeCmbEfBGPM+H8aDfzp9ZKNAC4GZDCgWEdTpR5EsTd2L8KsMq14zlnCZwRgNqyP4Bsoz2fxawKvHooaWBA=&reflink=article_copyURL_share


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Has this been shared about Lasseter leaving?
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/pixar-co-founder-john-lasseter-to-leave-disney-1528496233?emailToken=b369303884f30c948e940a1499b50c5c5woE6po+t6kyYg+35tTkPQXlyqeCmbEfBGPM+H8aDfzp9ZKNAC4GZDCgWEdTpR5EsTd2L8KsMq14zlnCZwRgNqyP4Bsoz2fxawKvHooaWBA=&reflink=article_copyURL_share



Just posted another article in the Lasseter thread.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/08/business/media/john-lasseter-leaves-disney.html


----------



## Brocktoon

********** said:


> Just posted another article in the Lasseter thread.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/08/business/media/john-lasseter-leaves-disney.html



Gotta love the Friday news dump ... it's not just for politics


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Footgolf league begins at WDW on June 28th
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/footgolf-league-starts-june-28th-at-walt-disney-world/



Oh man, I don't know if I would ever play that again. It's amazing how much strength and stamina you need to kick a ball that far for that long. I went with a Scottish friend, who's a long time recreational soccer player. Even he complained about muscles hurting that he didn't know were there


----------



## rteetz

Not surprised on Lasseter. Quietly leaves the company at the end of the year.


----------



## MichiganScott

Not sure why he doesn't leave like...now.


----------



## rteetz

MichiganScott said:


> Not sure why he doesn't leave like...now.


Well I’m sure they worked out a deal with his existing contract. As @********** has said several times there are clauses within contracts and maybe he didn’t want to leave which complicated things.


----------



## MichiganScott

Oh, I'm sure you're absolutely right.  Then again, I bet Roseanne didn't want to leave either    Anyway, don't want to off topic too much Ryan, all done!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MichiganScott said:


> Oh, I'm sure you're absolutely right.  Then again, I bet Roseanne didn't want to leave either    Anyway, don't want to off topic too much Ryan, all done!



Well they are still dealing with contract stuff with roseanne as well and they are trying to bring the show back without her but because she is co-creator she would still get residuals and stuff like that - so actually a good example of how fully getting rid of the founder, etc of something can be challenging


----------



## Farro

Glad to hear about Lasseter. 

I have sads tonight because work was rough today and I can't go back to Disney until 2020... quietly feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Guardians of the Galaxy – Awesome Mix Live! Shows Begin June 9 at Epcot


----------



## rteetz




----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
Full Lamplight Lounge Menu released on Disney Website


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reminder - Big Hero 6 the series premiers this morning a 9am EST on Disney Channel and the DisneyNow app

https://www.google.com/amp/s/variety.com/2018/tv/news/disney-big-hero-6-the-series-1202834825/amp/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So I didn't want to spoil myself on the DL Potc changes, we're going in a few weeks.

Was there anything changed besides the auction scene?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I can’t help but find this unfortunate...

“Currently 4 Disney Skyliner towers can be seen from "center" of Epcot (lower right frame).”
 
https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/1005454246379245569/photo/1


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I didn't want to spoil myself on the DL Potc changes, we're going in a few weeks.
> 
> Was there anything changed besides the auction scene?


Yes there were other changes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can’t help but find this unfortunate...
> 
> “Currently 4 Disney Skyliner towers can be seen from "center" of Epcot (lower right frame).”
> View attachment 328150
> https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/1005454246379245569/photo/1




Definitely unfortunate- though the one in the upper right you can also see the Swan which i this is already more intrusive and breaking the immersion

They do seem a bit more visible than I was expecting but will wait and see until they are fully done and any screening is put in place.  I still think in the end it will be like if you are really looking for them you will be able to spot but that 99% of guests won’t notice - but guess we shall see


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely unfortunate- though the one in the upper right you can also see the Swan which i this is already more intrusive and breaking the immersion
> 
> They do seem a bit more visible than I was expecting but will wait and see until they are fully done and any screening is put in place.  I still think in the end it will be like if you are really looking for them you will be able to spot but that 99% of guests won’t notice - but guess we shall see



Ha yea I was going to say that one is kinda blocking the Swan.


----------



## OKW Lover

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can’t help but find this unfortunate...
> 
> “Currently 4 Disney Skyliner towers can be seen from "center" of Epcot (lower right frame).”
> View attachment 328150
> https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/1005454246379245569/photo/1


These look like they were taken from some elevation.  They also seem to be greatly enlarged.  I wonder how visible they will be for the ordinary visitor in real life.


----------



## The Pho

OKW Lover said:


> These look like they were taken from some elevation.  They also seem to be greatly enlarged.  I wonder how visible they will be for the ordinary visitor in real life.


The one that is behind the Eiffel Tower is hard to not notice as you walk across the bridge into France, I didn't notice them anywhere else that was as bad as that one.  If you look for stuff you'll always find something, but that one is way too obvious.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New treats inspired by "Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Live" at EPCOT

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...e-galaxy-awesome-mix-live-available-at-epcot/

Definitely think I'll be picking up that Groot sipper with some rocket fuel!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris Announces Third Event for Annual Passholders Themed to 25th Anniversary


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Incredible Summer Button Coming to Walt Disney World June 15th


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Enchanted Tiki Room 55th Anniversary Funko Pop Vinyl Set Coming to Disney Parks


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just watched a live stream of the Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Live! ... my 6 year old's reaction was "what is this horribleness?" - so there's one take on it


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just watched a live stream of the Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Live! ... my 6 year old's reaction was "what is this horribleness?" - so there's one take on it


I’m hoping this show won’t perform on the 4th of July since it is currently scheduled. I want the Voices of Liberty outdoor concerts to happen!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I’m hoping this show won’t perform on July 4th of July since it is currently scheduled. I want the Voices of Liberty outdoor concerts to happen!!!



not sure I am as down on it as my son is ... but it's definitely no Voices of Liberty!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just watched a live stream of the Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Live! ... my 6 year old's reaction was "what is this horribleness?" - so there's one take on it


Yeah.... um... yeah...

Not sure this was necessary. They could do some great things in World Showcase in terms of entertainment. It’s not the worst thing Disney has ever done though.


----------



## pepperandchips

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just watched a live stream of the Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Live! ... my 6 year old's reaction was "what is this horribleness?" - so there's one take on it



Yeah... I'm with your kid on this one


----------



## cavepig

Thanks for posting the link on Guardians to watch it, it's um odd.   I'm getting sucked in watching it though as I like the songs & Guardians, but it just seems weird but not the worst thing I've ever seen.  It gives me the odd old Doug Live! show feel though at times & I'm not sure why.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just watched a live stream of the Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Live! ... my 6 year old's reaction was "what is this horribleness?" - so there's one take on it


.......Maybe after a few drinks it improves.....


----------



## Keels

cavepig said:


> Thanks for posting the link on Guardians to watch it, it's um odd.   I'm getting sucked in watching it though as I like the songs & Guardians, but it just seems weird but not the worst thing I've ever seen.  It gives me the odd old Doug Live! show feel though at times & I'm not sure why.



Doug Live! Hadn’t thought about that show in a hot minute ...


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> New treats inspired by "Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Live" at EPCOT
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...e-galaxy-awesome-mix-live-available-at-epcot/
> 
> Definitely think I'll be picking up that Groot sipper with some rocket fuel!



They had been selling that one at DHS a couple of years ago I thought. I really wanted one and looked all over, but I think they were gone. I bet this won't be around until late November for our next trip



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Enchanted Tiki Room 55th Anniversary Funko Pop Vinyl Set Coming to Disney Parks



I would love to get that, but I know these things sell out really fast at DLR. That's our next trip. Maybe they will still have them in November or sell them online. I'm still waiting for them to release that darn B&L cooler with the micro tsum tsums



SG131 said:


> .......Maybe after a few drinks it improves.....



Luckily, it's at Epcot, where adult beverages are a plenty


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Star Wars video game coming 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/upcoming-star-wars-game-has-official-title-and-release-date/


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


>


Watched it with my DD13 to see what she would think.  We both kind of looked at each other at the beginning like....what is going on??.....but we actually thought it was fun and we'd be more likely to stop to watch this than whatever else was going on there before (we haven't stopped for the music group that is normally there). The location for it seems a bit odd but I'm all for bringing IP throughout EPCOT so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## SG131

soniam said:


> Luckily, it's at Epcot, where adult beverages are a plenty


That’s why they put it in the American plaza of WS. No matter which way you get to it you will be halfway through drinking around the world before you get there!


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Star Wars video game coming
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/upcoming-star-wars-game-has-official-title-and-release-date/



Even though the new game is listed as a single player adventure, EA has a LONG WAY to go to regain my trust after the last few messes including Mass Effect:Andromeda and the total loot box disaster of Star Wars Battlefront II


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can’t help but find this unfortunate...



Well, I have to say that isn't so bad. Based on what you are seeing there you can barely see the tops of the towers, meaning you won't see the cars, and they could still do something to hide them further (Trees or something in front.)

All this won't be nearly as intrusive as the Riviera resort is likely going to be.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Violetspider

TheMaxRebo said:


> New treats inspired by "Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Live" at EPCOT
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...e-galaxy-awesome-mix-live-available-at-epcot/
> 
> Definitely think I'll be picking up that Groot sipper with some rocket fuel!



Me too, but I don't get to WDW until Thursday. I hope they have loads in stock!


----------



## Fantasia79

And they perform this awesomeness, looking at Independance Hall/American Experience.


Makes sense.


----------



## themommy

jtwibih said:


> That pin code apparently extends until August. I think we probably got the same one and I called them about it.


If it lasts until August, I wonder why it said through June 29 or 30(can’t remember which day)?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Guardians Update

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...xy-coaster-construction---june-2018/32869.htm


----------



## Gusey

*News:*
Kingdom Hearts 3 will be released January 29th 2019
https://mobile.twitter.com/KINGDOMHEARTS/status/1005683145990025216


----------



## jtwibih

themommy said:


> If it lasts until August, I wonder why it said through June 29 or 30(can’t remember which day)?



Not sure. I called and told them I had a pin code. They said that the code lasted until August.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Enchanted Tiki Room 55th Anniversary Funko Pop Vinyl Set Coming to Disney Parks



Damn you Disney - something else I have to buy! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Just watched a live stream of the Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Live! ... my 6 year old's reaction was "what is this horribleness?" - so there's one take on it





cavepig said:


> Thanks for posting the link on Guardians to watch it, it's um odd.   I'm getting sucked in watching it though as I like the songs & Guardians, but it just seems weird but not the worst thing I've ever seen.  It gives me the odd old Doug Live! show feel though at times & I'm not sure why.



I didn't mind it. It's certainly better than the "Eat to The Beat" concert they just announced that we got for our trip - Kenny G. I don't find it's something to get particularly worked up about - I mean it certainly would fit better in DHS but since they are building a massive Guardians ride in Epcot I can see the logic in bringing the Guardians here. Any show like this - you can always walk right by if you don't like it. Personally I wish it was going to be there still at the end of August when we visit as I wouldn't mind a nice shady break in the heat of the day. (I also wonder if they are going to mix up the songs, or if it will be the same set every time. Because if it's always the same it definitely has no repeatability - but again for a temporary show that's fine too. 

Also, that's probably the best Peter Quill I've seen so far at either DLR or WDW in terms of the looks of him.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Damn you Disney - something else I have to buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mind it. It's certainly better than the "Eat to The Beat" concert they just announced that we got for our trip - Kenny G. I don't find it's something to get particularly worked up about - I mean it certainly would fit better in DHS but since they are building a massive Guardians ride in Epcot I can see the logic in bringing the Guardians here. Any show like this - you can always walk right by if you don't like it. Personally I wish it was going to be there still at the end of August when we visit as I wouldn't mind a nice shady break in the heat of the day. (I also wonder if they are going to mix up the songs, or if it will be the same set every time. Because if it's always the same it definitely has no repeatability - but again for a temporary show that's fine too.
> 
> Also, that's probably the best Peter Quill I've seen so far at either DLR or WDW in terms of the looks of him.




I’ll also add that I saw Big Fat Panda post after watching it that it was he most fun he’s had at a live music event at Disney ... so perhaps better in person.  And certainly not something to get worked up about - like you said probably fine for a temporary show and at least something different

I do like the actual songs (though for some the band’s cover of them wasn’t the best)


Blue October is actually performing when we are there who I actually like so might check them out


----------



## adam.adbe

Gusey said:


> *News:*
> Kingdom Hearts 3 will be released January 29th 2019
> https://mobile.twitter.com/KINGDOMHEARTS/status/1005683145990025216



I was really hoping they were going to skate in before the end of the year with this.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland Photo Update from @dina444444


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dina444444

*News*

FastPass Distribution Locations Changing for Radiator Springs Racers, Toy Story Mania at Disney California Adventure


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I tried googling but couldn't find any opening info about the DL tropical hideaway. Anyone know anything?


----------



## dina444444

Here ares some pics of a completed Incredicoaster vehicle and a CM that was riding during testing yesterday.


----------



## dina444444

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I tried googling but couldn't find any opening info about the DL tropical hideaway. Anyone know anything?


Suppose to open sometimes this year, but what I could see through the construction wall cracks I'm guessing it will open by the end of summer/beginning of fall.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Incredibles monorail wrap debuts at Walt Disney World

https://t.co/CdgbD5sh0C?amp=1


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Incredibles monorail wrap debuts at Walt Disney World
> 
> https://t.co/CdgbD5sh0C?amp=1


Kinda bummed. Not nearly as cool looking as the avengerrail from way back when


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Kinda bummed. Not nearly as cool looking as the avengerrail from way back when


True, although I do like the colors with the red, orange, yellow and stuff.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

umichigan10 said:


> Kinda bummed. Not nearly as cool looking as the avengerrail from way back when



Looks better than the signage that went up in tomorrowland.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> True, although I do like the colors with the red, orange, yellow and stuff.


Yeah I mean it works, I’ve definitely seen worse


----------



## umichigan10

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Looks better than the signage that went up in tomorrowland.


I’ll be there in 2 days and need to try and not vomit upon seeing that nonsense


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Gaumont Cinema at Disney Village in Paris Opens First 4DX Experience


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> All this won't be nearly as intrusive as the Riviera resort is likely going to be.



Agreed. Have we seen that from inside EPCOT yet? It's about as tall as its going to get I think, it must be quite visible by now.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Second Guest Chef Series Coming to Disney Springs With Pigs + Pints Event June 24


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'Kingdom Hearts III' Has a Release Date and a New Trailer


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 'Kingdom Hearts III' Has a Release Date and a New Trailer



I’m super excited for KH3 but kinda bummed that as of now there not making it for pc.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Portion of World Drive Closed Nightly on June 10-12 at Walt Disney World


----------



## 2Infinity&Beyond

Monorail troubles continue...
https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/breaking-...ngers-onboard-towed-to-magic-kingdom-station/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Monorail breakdown 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/breaking-...ngers-onboard-towed-to-magic-kingdom-station/

The windows did not fall off the monorail. It is my understanding guests were instructed to remove the windows to provide airflow due to power loss. There were bad storms in the area that could have caused that.


----------



## rteetz

2Infinity&Beyond said:


> Monorail troubles continue...
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/breaking-...ngers-onboard-towed-to-magic-kingdom-station/


WDWNT needs to get their stories right.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Monorail breakdown
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/breaking-...ngers-onboard-towed-to-magic-kingdom-station/
> 
> The windows did not fall off the monorail. It is my understanding guests were instructed to remove the windows to provide airflow due to power loss. There were bad storms in the area that could have caused that.


Well a power loss from a storm makes me feel better than the train saying “nah I think I’m tired and just take a nap here”.

I remember something similar happened 6 or 7 years ago after a storm. I think a tree hit a transformer in that case


----------



## 2Infinity&Beyond

rteetz said:


> WDWNT needs to get their stories right.



Dang....I fell victim to the clickbait!

Lets see how long it takes them to adjust the headline.


----------



## skier_pete

It's getting to the point where I think we'll stay off the monorail until they get the new cars.


----------



## rteetz

2Infinity&Beyond said:


> Dang....I fell victim to the clickbait!
> 
> Lets see how long it takes them to adjust the headline.


But that would mean less clicks!


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Monorail breakdown
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/breaking-...ngers-onboard-towed-to-magic-kingdom-station/
> 
> The windows did not fall off the monorail. It is my understanding guests were instructed to remove the windows to provide airflow due to power loss. There were bad storms in the area that could have caused that.



That seems like the probable reason. I guess I can't blame wdwnt though (as much as we usually do), the social media post made it sound like they fell out


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> That seems like the probable reason. I guess I can't blame wdwnt though (as much as we usually do), the social media post made it sound like they fell out


Yes but if you use common sense I am not sure how multiple windows could just randomly fall out. The original social media post is at fault as well.


----------



## WiredForFlight

rteetz said:


> Yes but if you use common sense I am not sure how multiple windows could just randomly fall out. The original social media post is at fault as well.



Looks like they are apologizing for the errors. I agree, windows don't randomly fall out with how they are designed. Bad reporting on WDW News Today's part. 

https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1006002904543703041


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Yes but if you use common sense I am not sure how multiple windows could just randomly fall out. The original social media post is at fault as well.



Agreed. It's a tough situation because usually an in-person report with photos should be trusted, but the multiple windows thing should have been a lightbulb


----------



## rteetz

WiredForFlight said:


> Looks like they are apologizing for the errors. I agree, windows don't randomly fall out with how they are designed. Bad reporting on WDW News Today's part.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1006002904543703041


Yes, I saw that and it was nice that Tom apologized.


----------



## tarak

We were at the MK yesterday around four and one of the monorails (orange, I think, or peach?) was stopped just beyond the Contemporary. They were directing everyone to the buses and the ferry. That was around 4pm.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Portion of World Drive Closed Nightly on June 10-12 at Walt Disney World


I wonder what this is about.  Just drove that stretch of road a few days ago and didn't see anything obvious going on.  Maybe they were doing some work on the water bridge?


----------



## Violetspider

Haven't seen this verified here yet, but Touring Plans is reporting that Be Our Guest will be closed 8/20/18 through 8/25/18.


----------



## hertamaniac

2Infinity&Beyond said:


> Monorail troubles continue...
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/breaking-...ngers-onboard-towed-to-magic-kingdom-station/



It makes me think that maybe the new monorails will have an emergency onboard battery back-up to drive them "home" until power is restored.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## SureAsLiz

tarak said:


> We were at the MK yesterday around four and one of the monorails (orange, I think, or peach?) was stopped just beyond the Contemporary. They were directing everyone to the buses and the ferry. That was around 4pm.



That time of evening is generally when they start bringing monorails onto the track to prepare for evening crowds. When a switch happens, no trains are able to move and it can cause a pretty decent backup if they don't route guests to other forms of transportation.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Video
*
The cast of Frozen: The Broadway Musical performs "First Time In Forever/Let It Go" at the 2018 Tony Awards!

Frozen was nominated for 3 Tony Awards including Best Musical, but it did not win any awards that it was nominated for.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Camp inside Pandora! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-glamping-experience-heres-how-you-could-win/

How awesome is this!


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Camp inside Pandora!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-glamping-experience-heres-how-you-could-win/
> 
> How awesome is this!


Oh wow...  that would be amazing!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Camp inside Pandora!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-glamping-experience-heres-how-you-could-win/
> 
> How awesome is this!


How long before they charge for something like this?

(And how much is it?  )


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> How long before they charge for something like this?


I don't think you could. Or you would have to charge $10,000 a night or something.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I don't think you could. Or you would have to charge $10,000 a night or something.


So in other words, they COULD... 

I’d have no interest, but there’s a buyer for everything...


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Camp inside Pandora!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-glamping-experience-heres-how-you-could-win/
> 
> How awesome is this!


I got all excited to enter....until....Open to legal residents of the 50 U.S. & D.C.....NOOOO.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So in other words, they COULD...
> 
> I’d have no interest, but there’s a buyer for everything...


I am just thinking about logistics. Sure you can do this one time contest but I don't think it could be something that happens every night. I surely would love to do this though.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: The Magic Kingdom 6/11/18 (Incredible Tomorrowland Expo, Space Mountain Lights-On, Peter Pan, Club 33, ETC.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am just thinking about logistics. Sure you can do this one time contest but I don't think it could be something that happens every night. I surely would love to do this though.




maybe do it annually on Pandora's birthday or something?  Definitely not every night but I would think they could do it at least once a year


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Polynesian Resort Says Aloha to New 70’s-Style Merchandise Logo and Dress


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>




DIS video with some highlights of the show and then quick review from Craig and Kylie






Overall it sounds like the actual music is rather good, the musicians are talented and the crowd seemed to really enjoy it

Kylie described it as "cute, nothing to write home about"

Craig said it was horrible, but as he got talking it seems like that is really focused on the "skit" part and in between stuff with Star Lord and Gamora.  He said if it was just the musicians playing he would have liked it a lot more


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> DIS video with some highlights of the show and then quick review from Craig and Kylie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it sounds like the actual music is rather good, the musicians are talented and the crowd seemed to really enjoy it
> 
> Kylie described it as "cute, nothing to write home about"
> 
> Craig said it was horrible, but as he got talking it seems like that is really focused on the "skit" part and in between stuff with Star Lord and Gamora.  He said if it was just the musicians playing he would have liked it a lot more


I am still not thrilled with the location. I also think the show could be better. It is what it is I guess.


----------



## jlundeen

Any word on Maleficent the Dragon?  Hope they are able to repair her!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> I am just thinking about logistics. Sure you can do this one time contest but I don't think it could be something that happens every night. I surely would love to do this though.



The contest does say “Be the first” so that implies it’s not just a onetime thing?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am still not thrilled with the location. I also think the show could be better. It is what it is I guess.



yeah, and at least only temporary and something new for the space (I don't think they were really packing 'em in with the regular music there)

Definitely could be worse but not something I am super bummed will be gone before our next trip


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Camp inside Pandora!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-glamping-experience-heres-how-you-could-win/
> 
> How awesome is this!



So anyone read the fine print? Must be there between 7/28 and 7/31 to be able to participate.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> The contest does say “Be the first” so that implies it’s not just a onetime thing?


I would say its possible it continues but not a guarantee.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> So anyone read the fine print? Must be there between 7/28 and 7/31 to be able to participate.


Hey, I would fly down for it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Taniwha Tubes Attraction Gets Renamed at Universal's Volcano Bay


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> So anyone read the fine print? Must be there between 7/28 and 7/31 to be able to participate.


Eesh. Kind of ridiculous.


----------



## skier_pete

There's been a lot of chatter on this thread the last few days - but I feel like this was completely missed, or at least I went back through the thread and couldn't find it. 
So I apologize if it was posted already, but this one's important. 

*NEWS*

Food and Wine Special Events / Culinary & Wine Seminars Open to the GP on Thursday, June 14th.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-2018-epcot-international-food-wine-festival/

And DFB is reporting that AP, TIW, DVC, and GO (Golden Oak) members will all get early access on June 12th. No word on Disney Visa holders

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...rly-booking-date-confirmed-for-select-groups/

It seems like most of the special events have been announced, but a few are still not scheduled.


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Camp inside Pandora!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-glamping-experience-heres-how-you-could-win/
> 
> How awesome is this!


This is the only way I would ever possibly camp (as much as you can call that "camping").


----------



## mikebb

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Camp inside Pandora!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-glamping-experience-heres-how-you-could-win/
> 
> How awesome is this!



Sounds like an awesome contest, but for now please be careful with the contest link. While I personally don't doubt the validity of the link, Disney appears to not have done their IT due-diligence and enforced ssl or issued a proper security certificate for the contest site (http://parks.disney.com/d-camp-contest...) What this means is that your Disney account login info when input into this site will be transmitted over the internet in clear text, potentially exposing it to any man-in-the-middle (proxies, wifi access points, etc.)

Shame on Disney, looking forward to signing up but I'll wait till they fix their site (not holding my breath.)

ETA to clarify - rteetz's link is fine, it's the link from that page to signup for the contest that Disney borked.


----------



## adam.adbe

mikebb said:


> Sounds like an awesome contest, but for now please be careful with the contest link. While I personally don't doubt the validity of the link, Disney appears to not have done their IT due-diligence and enforced ssl or issued a proper security certificate for the contest site (http://parks.disney.com/d-camp-contest...) What this means is that your Disney account login info when input into this site will be transmitted over the internet in clear text, potentially exposing it to any man-in-the-middle (proxies, wifi access points, etc.)
> 
> Shame on Disney, looking forward to signing up but I'll wait till they fix their site (not holding my breath.)



That's the case for pretty much all Disney sweepstakes.  I ended up creating a second Disney profile just for entering these kinds of things.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> There's been a lot of chatter on this thread the last few days - but I feel like this was completely missed, or at least I went back through the thread and couldn't find it.
> So I apologize if it was posted already, but this one's important.
> 
> *NEWS*
> 
> Food and Wine Special Events / Culinary & Wine Seminars Open to the GP on Thursday, June 14th.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-2018-epcot-international-food-wine-festival/
> 
> And DFB is reporting that AP, TIW, DVC, and GO (Golden Oak) members will all get early access on June 12th. No word on Disney Visa holders
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...rly-booking-date-confirmed-for-select-groups/
> 
> It seems like most of the special events have been announced, but a few are still not scheduled.


Yeah — it’s all over on the restaurant board. Still lots of missing info. As per usual.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/2...ovember-12-2018.3669943/page-25#post-59339499


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Camp inside Pandora!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-glamping-experience-heres-how-you-could-win/
> 
> How awesome is this!


I believe they've done this for other rides and things in the past. I know they at least did it for the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## a4matte

jlundeen said:


> Any word on Maleficent the Dragon?  Hope they are able to repair her!



We were told by our VIP tour guide that she is being worked on.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

2019 Disneyland Resort Grad Nite Dates Announced


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Details on the 'Incredibles' Float Being Added to Paint the Night Parade


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
Wonders of Life update 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...18-wonders-of-life-exterior-refurbishment.htm


----------



## dina444444

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update – Pirates for the #MeToo Generation


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Photo update
> *
> Wonders of Life update
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...18-wonders-of-life-exterior-refurbishment.htm



I was hoping this would eventually lead to something more with this building, but I am not really sure. I assume it is still the festival center for Food and Wine, so perhaps they've cleaned up the inside as well while they kicked F&G out. That would be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yeah — it’s all over on the restaurant board. Still lots of missing info. As per usual.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/2...ovember-12-2018.3669943/page-25#post-59339499



Maybe I'm the only one, but the only place I go regularly is the rumor and news board - so I figured I'd share.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I was hoping this would eventually lead to something more with this building, but I am not really sure. I assume it is still the festival center for Food and Wine, so perhaps they've cleaned up the inside as well while they kicked F&G out. That would be a pleasant surprise.


They have to have bigger plans for this than just a festival center.


----------



## SJMajor67

********** said:


> It's getting to the point where I think we'll stay off the monorail until they get the new cars.



Here at WDW now (leave in the morning), did not get to see the monorail break down, but when you are on them it feels like they are going to fall off the track. Very bumpy and rock back and forth.

Crowds have been heavy, but manageable. Still able to do everything.

Cast members have been wonderful! Thursday night we ate at Crystal Palace and Pooh took FOREVER to get to ours and neighbor's table, so server gave each table a fastpass for any ride in Magic Kingdom good through the end of our vacation! Using that tonight when we go back for fireworks.

As for the pictures of the gondola towers in Epcot, have not seen them over the pavilions at all.

Construction on new MK traffic pattern is coming along nicely. Bridges are completed and paving has been started. Was curious about this because have not seen an update in a while.

Went to Pandora for the first time yesterday and holy crap it was awesome! FoP is my new favorite ride!

The Incredibles themed Tomorrowland is disappointing. Temporary photo ops are pretty cool though.

If anything else comes up tonight while at Magic Kingdom I'll post!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> They have to have bigger plans for this than just a festival center.



I hope you are right...have we heard if the F&W festival center is returning there?


----------



## Bay Max

a4matte said:


> I believe they've done this for other rides and things in the past. I know they at least did it for the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## skier_pete

a4matte said:


> I believe they've done this for other rides and things in the past. I know they at least did it for the Haunted Mansion.



I don't think they've ever had a sleepover in a ride. They've done dinners after closing at HM.


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> Maybe I'm the only one, but the only place I go regularly is the rumor and news board - so I figured I'd share.



As long as the wife knows and understands that your cheating on her with Ryan and the news and rumors gang!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I hope you are right...have we heard if the F&W festival center is returning there?


According to Blog Mickey and WDWNT it is.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Select Disney Springs dining locations to offer complimentary beverage to Dads on Fathers Day

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...r-dads-complimentary-beverage-on-fathers-day/


----------



## closetmickey

********** said:


> I don't think they've ever had a sleepover in a ride. They've done dinners after closing at HM.


The one I read about was at Disneyland. It seemed incredibly well done.


----------



## circus4u

On the lighter side....
*Shoplifting squirrel caught on camera stealing from store in Disney World's Magic Kingdom*
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/shopli...ng-from-store-in-disney-worlds-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Capang

I need to train that squirrel to bring me new Dooneys. 

I don't endorse shoplifting.


----------



## a4matte

********** said:


> I don't think they've ever had a sleepover in a ride. They've done dinners after closing at HM.


Disneyland did. Info about the contest. Aanndd a little video from it.

And I feel like they've done a few dinners in there too?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

circus4u said:


> On the lighter side....
> *Shoplifting squirrel caught on camera stealing from store in Disney World's Magic Kingdom*
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/shopli...ng-from-store-in-disney-worlds-magic-kingdom/


If only the CM yelled, “SQUIRREL!”


----------



## dina444444

*News*

New ‘Incredibles’ Float to Join ‘Paint the Night’ Parade on June 23 at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Play Disney Parks now available for pre-order

http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/all-new-play-disney-parks-app-now-available-for-pre-order/


----------



## Jetku

circus4u said:


> On the lighter side....
> *Shoplifting squirrel caught on camera stealing from store in Disney World's Magic Kingdom*
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/shopli...ng-from-store-in-disney-worlds-magic-kingdom/




I had caught a squirrel doing the same in 2012!

https://imgur.com/a/Eae8yGy


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Space Mountain Exit ramp walled off

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/space-mou...emporary-pathway-built-behind-the-attraction/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D23 Pixar Pier event

https://d23.com/d23-event/d23-celebrates-opening-pixar-pier/?share_token=3f5b1701fe


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Mary Blair inspired merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-contemporary-resort-adds-mary-blair-mural-inspired-merchandise/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Jurassic World suites at Royal Pacific 

https://blog.universalorlando.com/w...ds-suites/?__source=av.FBPAGE&linkId=52875655


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> D23 Pixar Pier event
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-event/d23-celebrates-opening-pixar-pier/?share_token=3f5b1701fe



We’ll be attempting to snag tickets tomorrow, fingers crossed!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Jurassic World suites at Royal Pacific
> 
> https://blog.universalorlando.com/w...ds-suites/?__source=av.FBPAGE&linkId=52875655


Can I be a kid again? Those beds look so cool. I like the carpet and the mural.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Two Grevy's Zebra Foals Make Their Debut at Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Permit Applications Reveal Details About Flamingo Crossings Hotel Area


----------



## Q-man

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just watched a live stream of the Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Live! ... my 6 year old's reaction was "what is this horribleness?" - so there's one take on it



Everyone that signed off on that should be fired and forced to ride ISW 12 hours a day as penitence.


----------



## Q-man

Brocktoon said:


> Even though the new game is listed as a single player adventure, EA has a LONG WAY to go to regain my trust after the last few messes including Mass Effect:Andromeda and the total loot box* disaster of Star Wars Battlefront II*



Pretty shocked they stuck with EA after that. At this point EA is The Gap and the other studios are H&M/Forever21. Disney needs to cut everyone over 45 years old out of this decision, unless they game with their teens. My kids are still salty about Battlefront II when they were forgiving about how elementary Battlefront was.


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Mary Blair inspired merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-contemporary-resort-adds-mary-blair-mural-inspired-merchandise/



That reminds me. Where is Amberpi?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Universal Orlando Resort Unveils New Details About New Nighttime Show


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Mary Blair inspired merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-contemporary-resort-adds-mary-blair-mural-inspired-merchandise/



That's pretty sweet. I always lament the lack of Mary Blair Disney prints. There are rarely any in the art ordering kiosks and even the special Mary Blair exhibit for the Family Museum didn't have any.

I finally had to buy an old kid's book and rip some Peter Pan pages out of it to frame and hang up.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Q-man said:


> At this point EA is The Gap and the other studios are H&M/Forever21.


Must admit that I don’t get this analogy at all...?


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Camp inside Pandora!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-glamping-experience-heres-how-you-could-win/
> 
> How awesome is this!



They failed to mention that if you aren't "model" types you won't win..... since they are going to use the videos they shoot during the event for their website.....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Must admit that I don’t get this analogy at all...?



I think it's an age thing. Gap is old, others are young?

Though really EA games just sucks. They buy great video game companies and just suck all the innovative and cool factor out. 

I used to work above their office. It was a nice office... But that's about all they have going for them.


----------



## FoxC63

beer dave said:


> They failed to mention that if you aren't "model" types you won't win..... since they are going to use the videos they shoot during the event for their website.....



What I don't understand is why they state "Finalists must be available to participate in a phone/Skype interview", why not just "interview" the winner when they're there.    Disney has the capacity to make their own "faux-mercial".


----------



## mikeamizzle

Life imitating Art? And a viral subway rat to be fair:

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...-staten-island-pizza-rats-20180611-story.html

"Besides, they're tourists. What do they know?"


----------



## preemiemama

More rumors on Wilderness Lodge restaurant changes in this thread.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Mary Blair inspired merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-contemporary-resort-adds-mary-blair-mural-inspired-merchandise/


Just take my money now please


----------



## umichigan10

mikeamizzle said:


> Life imitating Art? And a viral subway rat to be fair:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...-staten-island-pizza-rats-20180611-story.html
> 
> "Besides, they're tourists. What do they know?"


----------



## crazy4wdw

Article on Marceline, Missouri

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/marceline-missouri-lost-disney-park/index.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

preemiemama said:


> More rumors on Wilderness Lodge restaurant changes in this thread.



I think this one comment sums things up: "
I’ve just returned to our room a couple of hours ago from AP. We had an excellent meal with top notch food, wine and service. It was however only 25/30% full at 8pm. I’m not sure what else can be done to attract more people to dine there though when you can’t see the fire works , which is what seems to attract most Ddp customers to signatures."

I mean, they *have* to do something with space that valuable if it is only 25/30% full for dinner


----------



## Candlelady

beer dave said:


> They failed to mention that if you aren't "model" types you won't win..... since they are going to use the videos they shoot during the event for their website.....



Exactly. 
As soon as I read that I knew I could never win so why enter. Being shy, non-photogenic, and a senior doesn't fit the demographic Disney wants for their website.


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Space Mountain Exit ramp walled off
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/space-mou...emporary-pathway-built-behind-the-attraction/



Was wondering why we were funnelled out the emergency exit after riding last night. 

The good thing was I got to see all the land cleared for Tron! Forgot to take pictures though...I know, i know I'll show myself to the pit of misery.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

crazy4wdw said:


> Article on Marceline, Missouri
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/marceline-missouri-lost-disney-park/index.html



This is a great article. A group of us went to Marceline this spring and saw the museum, barn, and other areas it mentions. It's sad though because there is really not much else in that town. Lots of businesses are closed down and Kansas Ave was absolutely dead in the middle of a Saturday afternoon. I haven't found many good recaps of the D23 event there in May but hopefully the restoration of the kiddie Autopia ride will help bring some interest back to the town.


----------



## Tigger's ally

SJMajor67 said:


> Was wondering why we were funnelled out the emergency exit after riding last night.
> 
> The good thing was I got to see all the land cleared for Tron! Forgot to take pictures though...I know, i know I'll show myself to the pit of misery.



Dilly Dilly


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Course Developments Coming to Disney Golf This Summer


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update 
*
Disneyland update

https://micechat.com/195790-disneyland-update-pirates-for-the-metoo-generation/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld Restructures Leadership Again but Looks to Be on the Upswing for the Future


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think this one comment sums things up: "
> I’ve just returned to our room a couple of hours ago from AP. We had an excellent meal with top notch food, wine and service. It was however only 25/30% full at 8pm. I’m not sure what else can be done to attract more people to dine there though when you can’t see the fire works , which is what seems to attract most Ddp customers to signatures."
> 
> I mean, they *have* to do something with space that valuable if it is only 25/30% full for dinner



I suspect they will do something similar to what they did last year; select signature restaurants will offer 30% off at select dining times for AP holders for a certain time frame (last year we opted to have dinner at Jiko and Flying Fish due to this marketing).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Pedestrian Bridge Installation to Impact Roads in the Disney Springs Area on June 25


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Slow news day, huh?

Work is so boring. Help me thread!


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Slow news day, huh?
> 
> Work is so boring. Help me thread!


Yeah a whole lot of nothing for a Tuesday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Slow news day, huh?
> 
> Work is so boring. Help me thread!




*NEWS*

Record breaking opening expected for Incredibles II - $140m (would beat prior record holder for animated film - Finding Dory's $135m)

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...t-record-breaking-numbers-from-incredibles-2/

(All I got at the moment ... I am planning to see the movie this weekend at our local drive-in, so can provide a review on Monday if you want)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Infinity War crosses $2b globally - 4th movie in history to do so

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ers-infinity-war-crosses-2-billion-worldwide/

- Domestically, _Avengers: Infinity War_ holds the spot of the fifth highest-grossing film of all time with $656.1 million through June 11, 2018.
- Internationally, the film is the third highest-grossing release ever with $1.346 billion.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Infinity War crosses $2b globally - 4th movie in history to do so
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ers-infinity-war-crosses-2-billion-worldwide/
> 
> - Domestically, _Avengers: Infinity War_ holds the spot of the fifth highest-grossing film of all time with $656.1 million through June 11, 2018.
> - Internationally, the film is the third highest-grossing release ever with $1.346 billion.



I saw it a fourth time over the weekend, which ties it with Civil War for me for most times in theater.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hertamaniac said:


> I suspect they will do something similar to what they did last year; select signature restaurants will offer 30% off at select dining times for AP holders for a certain time frame (last year we opted to have dinner at Jiko and Flying Fish due to this marketing).



Yeah, last year we ate at Turf Club on that discount.  Good way to get people to restaurants that are needing additional use.  And since they offer AP holders these discounts, I would think that they could offer it for restaurants at your particular hotel.  They should want those staying there to eat at their restaurants.  If I were staying at WL, knowing I get 25-30% off would make a difference.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

2018 Fourth of July fireworks and entertainment line-up


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 2018 Fourth of July fireworks and entertainment line-up



Darn, still no July 4th news for DL.


----------



## umichigan10

Will say the obvious there’s a lot of cranes on property. A lot.

Also that section of world drive being closed down at night needs it, it’s a total mess right now


----------



## crazy4wdw

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Slow news day, huh?
> 
> Work is so boring. Help me thread!


Just read that the ATT and Time Warner merger was approved!   Should be exciting over the next few days and weeks as Disney and Comcast battle it out over Twentieth Century Fox!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Huge news! ATT and Time Warner deal is approved!

https://t.co/9PoSe4RKXX?amp=1

Expect a bidding war to begin for Fox assets...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Art of Animation adds frozen alcohol machine

https://t.co/0y4EvWYi4B?amp=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Art of Animation adds frozen alcohol machine
> 
> https://t.co/0y4EvWYi4B?amp=1



oh, at the bar - I thought you meant like a vending machine


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh, at the bar - I thought you meant like a vending machine


That would be cool too.


----------



## rteetz

Happy 90th Birthday to Richard Sherman!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 2018 Fourth of July fireworks and entertainment line-up


Even though I was able to find out yesterday from a friend, I’m still really happy the Voices of Liberty will be performing at the American Gardens Theater on the 4th of July!!! I also hear they are still going to do their normal 7 performances inside the Pavilion on the 4th and at least one of those performances will include the “echo” set (look it up if you don’t know what I’m talking about). I’m going to have a full day of the Voices of Liberty on the 4th of July! 

I wonder if they’ll change the stage to how they normally have it on the 4th since the GotG thing is going on.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> We’ll be attempting to snag tickets tomorrow, fingers crossed!



For those curious, and since it’s such a slow day, the ticketing link opened 9 minutes late, I got all the way to checkout and was then told “Gold Member tickets are no longer available”. Not surprised but still bummed. Oh well!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> For those curious, and since it’s such a slow day, the ticketing link opened 9 minutes late, I got all the way to checkout and was then told “Gold Member tickets are no longer available”. Not surprised but still bummed. Oh well!



ETA: this is in reference to the D23 Pixar Pier event


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> For those curious, and since it’s such a slow day, the ticketing link opened 9 minutes late, I got all the way to checkout and was then told “Gold Member tickets are no longer available”. Not surprised but still bummed. Oh well!


D23 events are a mess. Lots of people were complaining about registration which happens all the time.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh, at the bar - I thought you meant like a vending machine


Thought or hoped?


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh, at the bar - I thought you meant like a vending machine


I was thinking something like soft serve ice cream myself


----------



## Q-man

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Must admit that I don’t get this analogy at all...?



EA is stale, old, corporate, and has a hard time with anything that isn't a sports simulation game. It is the smaller game studios that are delivering advancements and exciting games.


----------



## umichigan10

Q-man said:


> EA is stale, old, corporate, and has a hard time with anything that isn't a sports simulation game. It is the smaller game studios that are delivering advancements.


I wouldn’t give them even sports simulations. Madden has been a stale franchise for almost a decade


----------



## hertamaniac

umichigan10 said:


> I wouldn’t give them even sports simulations. Madden has been a stale franchise for almost a decade



I'll leave it at Madden/EA knew that ESPN's NFL2K5 was not only a superior product, but ~1/2 the price.  Hence, EA purchased the NFL exclusive rights and essentially ended the competition.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> That would be cool too.



Have vending machines selling beer and wine and hard liquor all over Japan.


----------



## circus4u

This tiny town is the site of Disney's 'lost' park
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/marceline-missouri-lost-disney-park/index.html


----------



## Q-man

umichigan10 said:


> I wouldn’t give them even sports simulations. Madden has been a stale franchise for almost a decade



Dang. I meant to put formulaic in my description.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Q-man said:


> EA is stale, old, corporate, and has a hard time with anything that isn't a sports simulation game. It is the smaller game studios that are delivering advancements and exciting games.


I agree with that — just didn’t get the analogy to gap vs. h&m, I guess — I view them pretty similarly!


----------



## FoxC63

Tigger's ally said:


> Have vending machines selling beer and wine and hard liquor all over Japan.



Yes they do!  Pretty crazy isn't it!  The only thing that bothered me was all the smoking still allowed in restaurants.  Nothing like returning back to your hotel room smelling like an ash tray


----------



## FoxC63

circus4u said:


> This tiny town is the site of Disney's 'lost' park
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/marceline-missouri-lost-disney-park/index.html



What a nice read.  Thanks for posting, I never knew.


----------



## umichigan10

hertamaniac said:


> I'll leave it at Madden/EA knew that ESPN's NFL2K5 was not only a superior product, but ~1/2 the price.  Hence, EA purchased the NFL exclusive rights and essentially ended the competition.


Yeah most definitely. I see it in modern terms at how their nba game regularly gets lambasted by 2k, because 2k puts in the effort for what people want (customization to the max, lots of in game details). It just shows what happens when you try vs when you coast which they can do with the exclusive football rights


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Dumbo Official Teaser Trailer released! The movie will be released in March 2019.


----------



## beer dave

FoxC63 said:


> What I don't understand is why they state "Finalists must be available to participate in a phone/Skype interview", why not just "interview" the winner when they're there.    Disney has the capacity to make their own "faux-mercial".


Because what you are sending is an audition video, not a contest entry-- Then after they review the entries, they give "call backs".... like a first cut.... and then from the call backs they cast the role.....

Just funny that they are calling a casting call a contest... maybe they are circumventing SAG rules by having the role not actually paying....having the shoot itself be the reward.  Genius.....

The only caveat is not having the plus one in the video-- I think they only want the principle... maybe that will happen in the skype....


----------



## mikebb

beer dave said:


> Because what you are sending is an audition video, not a contest entry-- Then after they review the entries, they give "call backs".... like a first cut.... and then from the call backs they cast the role.....
> 
> Just funny that they are calling a casting call a contest... maybe they are circumventing SAG rules by having the role not actually paying....having the shoot itself be the reward.  Genius.....
> 
> The only caveat is not having the plus one in the video-- I think they only want the principle... maybe that will happen in the skype....



Wow, pretty disingenuous of Disney. While I expect carefully curated items from corporations by now - Disney Parks Mom's Panel is a prime example, pay people in free vacations to gush about your products - this is a new low. At first glance this does appear to be a "contest" but read into it a little and clearly an audition for "cheap" talent.


----------



## Tigger's ally

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Dumbo Official Teaser Trailer released! The movie will be released in March 2019.



Haven't been to a movie in years.  This here will end that drought.  Always was a sucker for Dumbo.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toy Story Land CM costumes

http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/first-look-toy-story-land-cast-member-costumes/


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Land CM costumes
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/first-look-toy-story-land-cast-member-costumes/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Tigger's ally said:


> Haven't been to a movie in years.  This here will end that drought.  Always was a sucker for Dumbo.


I'll be honest...I have never been a fan of movies Tim Burton has created. I don't think I have seen one of them. I only say I haven't been a fan, because the trailers have always kept me away since I usually don't like the "style" of film he has created. However, this will be the first Tim Burton movie I will go see. I was waiting to see a trailer for this movie, and I think I have watched it at least 20 times now.


----------



## a4matte

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'll be honest...I have never been a fan of movies Tim Burton has created. I don't think I have seen one of them. I only say I haven't been a fan, because the trailers have always kept me away since I usually don't like the "style" of film he has created. However, this will be the first Tim Burton movie I will go see. I was waiting to see a trailer for this movie, and I think I have watched it at least 20 times now.


Try watching Big Eyes. It's got some of his touches but he doesn't overdo it like he does on everything else he does. I love his older works like Beetlejuice, Edward Scissorhands, and Nightmare (he didn't direct Nightmare, but it was based on his style, ideas, artwork, etc) but since then I feel like he's rested so hard on that style and the novelty of being weird. And now everything he does has so much CGI that it completely kills it for me. Big Eyes was the first movie I've seen of his in a long time that I really liked.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'll be honest...I have never been a fan of movies Tim Burton has created. I don't think I have seen one of them. I only say I haven't been a fan, because the trailers have always kept me away since I usually don't like the "style" of film he has created. However, this will be the first Tim Burton movie I will go see. I was waiting to see a trailer for this movie, and I think I have watched it at least 20 times now.



I love the classic Tim Burton films: Nightmare Before Christmas, Batman, Beetljuice, Edward Sissorhands, PeeWee's Big Adventure, etc. - but haven't been as big a fan of the latest films (Big Fish was pretty good, but even that is going back a few years), but this has promise I think (though am fearful he focuses too much on the over the top elements in the circus, etc.)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

a4matte said:


> Try watching Big Eyes. It's got some of his touches but he doesn't overdo it like he does on everything else he does. I love his older works like Beetlejuice, Edward Scissorhands, and Nightmare (he didn't direct Nightmare, but it was based on his style, ideas, artwork, etc) but since then I feel like he's rested so hard on that style and the novelty of being weird. And now everything he does has so much CGI that it completely kills it for me. Big Eyes was the first movie I've seen of his in a long time that I really liked.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I love the classic Tim Burton films: Nightmare Before Christmas, Batman, Beetljuice, Edward Sissorhands, PeeWee's Big Adventure, etc. - but haven't been as big a fan of the latest films (Big Fish was pretty good, but even that is going back a few years), but this has promise I think (though am fearful he focuses too much on the over the top elements in the circus, etc.)


Ok...I have seen Nightmare Before Christmas, but I haven't seen it in YEARS and completely forgot it was based around his style. I am not a big fan of that film, BUT I LOVE the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay at Disneyland for the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Ok...I have seen Nightmare Before Christmas, but I haven't seen it in YEARS and completely forgot it was based around his style. I am not a big fan of that film, BUT I LOVE the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay at Disneyland for the Haunted Mansion.



Not just his style - he came up with the story as well - it was a short story he wrote while an animator at Disney and eventually became the full film


----------



## Farro

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Dumbo Official Teaser Trailer released! The movie will be released in March 2019.



I just made everyone in my office watch this with me.

I CAN'T WAIT. 

And again, I'm already crying.


----------



## MommaBerd

I will probably see Dumbo at some point, but I am, in general, not a fan of these live action remakes. I have so much love and nostalgia for the originals that I can’t get excited about the changes necessitated by making it live action or the “updates” to the story lines.


----------



## Moliphino

MommaBerd said:


> I will probably see Dumbo at some point, but I am, in general, not a fan of these live action remakes. I have so much love and nostalgia for the originals that I can’t get excited about the changes necessitated by making it live action or the “updates” to the story lines.



Same here. I don't think any of the remakes have been an improvement, so I don't really see the point.


----------



## Mattimation

MommaBerd said:


> I will probably see Dumbo at some point, but I am, in general, not a fan of these live action remakes. I have so much love and nostalgia for the originals that I can’t get excited about the changes necessitated by making it live action or the “updates” to the story lines.



I usually find the live action remakes entertaining and harmless - I really think Disney just uses them as high-budget advertisements for the animated films, since those are the ones that have stuck around. You don't see Lily James' Cinderella or Emma Watson's Belle around anymore, but the animated characters are still everywhere. This trailer, however, I saw and just thought "Okay, that's enough, no more please," which is odd because I don't have any big connection to the original Dumbo. Everyone's been talking about Star Wars Fatigue or Marvel Fatigue, and I think that concept can very much be applied to these remakes too.


----------



## Farro

Mattimation said:


> I usually find the live action remakes entertaining and harmless - I really think Disney just uses them as high-budget advertisements for the animated films, since those are the ones that have stuck around. You don't see Lily James' Cinderella or Emma Watson's Belle around anymore, but the animated characters are still everywhere. This trailer, however, I saw and just thought "Okay, that's enough, no more please," which is odd because I don't have any big connection to the original Dumbo. Everyone's been talking about Star Wars Fatigue or Marvel Fatigue, and I think that concept can very much be applied to these remakes too.



I loved the Lily Jame's Cinderella. It's on tv all the time and I think it's a classic in it's own right. 

I don't mind live action versions when they are done right, and I think they've done right with each of them so far. 
Jungle Book in particular was fantastic.


----------



## FoxC63

Farro said:


> I just made everyone in my office watch this with me.
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT.
> 
> And again, I'm already crying.



I spy awesome costume ideas!


----------



## Mattimation

Farro said:


> I loved the Lily Jame's Cinderella. It's on tv all the time and I think it's a classic in it's own right.
> 
> I don't mind live action versions when they are done right, and I think they've done right with each of them so far.
> Jungle Book in particular was fantastic.



100% agree, I think Cinderella is a nearly perfect film (I just hate narration) and Jungle Book is incredible. I just feel like we're reaching a saturation point with the live action reboots.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Ratatouille Update

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-a-look-backstage-at-the-ongoing-ratatouille-construction-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New menu items at Restaurantosaurus 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/review-re...ke-are-worth-roaring-about-at-animal-kingdom/


----------



## dina444444

*Skyliner Update*

More Skyliner Steel Rises Across Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Upcoming Disney animated series

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-reveals-details-on-upcoming-slate-of-animated-series/


----------



## FoxC63

dina444444 said:


> *Skyliner Update*
> 
> More Skyliner Steel Rises Across Walt Disney World



I can't wait to see the finished product and take a ride on one of them.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I love the classic Tim Burton films: Nightmare Before Christmas, Batman, Beetljuice, Edward Sissorhands, PeeWee's Big Adventure, etc. - but haven't been as big a fan of the latest films (Big Fish was pretty good, but even that is going back a few years), but this has promise I think (though am fearful he focuses too much on the over the top elements in the circus, etc.)



I really immensely dislike the original Dumbo. (70 minutes of elephant abuse followed by 2 minutes of elation) with almost entirely unlikable characters except for Dumbo himself. (Sorry, Timothy is a jerk.)  The only part of the movie that's any good is the Baby Mine scene which is simply heartbreaking. I used to love Time Burton though maybe not the same movies everyone else loved (Ed Wood and Sleepy Hollow are two of my favorites.) but he hasn't really done anything good since Big Fish. (I didn't see Big Eyes I will admit.) All that said, I am unlikely to go see this. 

BTW, I have my tickets for Incredibles 2 on Friday. Maybe the first time in about 10 years I've been to a theater for the opening day. (I almost always wait until Sunday at least for big releases.) I was a little nervous if it would be any good, but the early word has me completely psyched.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Comcast’s bid has been made

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/breaking-...sh-bid-to-steal-21st-century-fox-from-disney/


----------



## Killer Fish

Moliphino said:


> Same here. I don't think any of the remakes have been an improvement, so I don't really see the point.



They make Disney a lot of money. That is the point.

Jungle book + Beauty and the Beast alone did over 2.2 BILLION combined at the box office Globally.

While they may not be everyone's favorite compared to the original they would be foolish not to make them.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Comcast’s bid has been made
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/breaking-...sh-bid-to-steal-21st-century-fox-from-disney/


$65 Billion... all cash. Wonder if this changes the outlook on the Disney deal...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> I really immensely dislike the original Dumbo. (70 minutes of elephant abuse followed by 2 minutes of elation) with almost entirely unlikable characters except for Dumbo himself. (Sorry, Timothy is a jerk.) The only part of the movie that's any good is the Baby Mine scene which is simply heartbreaking. I used to love Time Burton though maybe not the same movies everyone else loved (Ed Wood and Sleepy Hollow are two of my favorites.) but he hasn't really done anything good since Big Fish. (I didn't see Big Eyes I will admit.) All that said, I am unlikely to go see this.


Dumbo is one of the few Disney films that is hard for me to rewatch especially as I've gotten older I'm a big baby when it comes to animals now. I hated Rise of the Planet of the Apes for that reason.

I'm on the fence with the Dumbo reboot..I think I'll wait til some reviews come out regarding the animal aspect.

Agree on Sleepy Hollow. Anytime it's on tv nowadays it gets put on. Big Fish was a good film though sad at the end.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AzzySpazbourne said:


> $65 Billion... all cash. Wonder if this changes the outlook on the Disney deal...




Depends how the shareholders (and the executives as they are likely large shareholders) feel about cash vs stock.  With cash here is the capital gains tax impact so once you factor that in the deals are much closer.  Plus, Fox would have to pay Disney a $1.52bn breakup fee


----------



## Lee Matthews

Article I read said that Comcast is willing to pay Fox’s $1.5 billion to Disney for backing out of the deal too


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ugh that Dumbo trailer, did nothing for me. My trailer reaction video would be me shrugging and going meh.

So Timothy is that little girl now? It looks like Dumbo has lots of friends. I also don't get Burton. Not sure how he keeps getting high profile stuff. He probably single handedly destroyed any chance for a live action Alice franchise.


----------



## maltdizzy

TheMaxRebo said:


> Depends how the shareholders (and the executives as they are likely large shareholders) feel about cash vs stock.  With cash here is the capital gains tax impact so once you factor that in the deals are much closer.  Plus, Fox would have to pay Disney a $1.52bn breakup fee



+19% more than covers capital gains, so it really comes down to buying power (cash) or the potential growth of Disney stock. I suspect this is just the beginning of the new bidding round. Disney will counter-offer if they really want Fox.


----------



## MissGina5

Just realized I will be at WDW when Play Disney Parks launches, I will definitely report back!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Annual Passholders Receive New Ticket Discounts for Friends


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: The Main Street Omnibus Now Making Nightly Trips Through The Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Enjoy This Special Deal on Rose and Oysters All Month Long at Paddlefish


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Splashing Summer Coming to Shanghai Disney Resort with Special Entertainment, Food, and Merchandise


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sign Up Now for Yoga Event with Tara Stiles and Goofy at Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Soarin’ Around the World MagicBand On Demand design available


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Universal’s Endless Summer Resort – Surfside Inn and Suites is Now Accepting Reservations


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

   Epcot Update: Massive New Buildings Dominate the Park's Skyline (PART 1)


----------



## osully

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh that Dumbo trailer, did nothing for me. My trailer reaction video would be me shrugging and going meh.
> 
> So Timothy is that little girl now? It looks like Dumbo has lots of friends. I also don't get Burton. Not sure how he keeps getting high profile stuff. He probably single handedly destroyed any chance for a live action Alice franchise.


Me too. These "live action" versions take out the part I really love - the animation that I remember when I was a little kid!! Also I'm still annoyed that Jungle Book did not have the song "Trust In Me" DURING the movie, but only in the credts.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Fall AP room rates

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...advantage-of-great-room-only-rates-this-fall/


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Enjoy This Special Deal on Rose and Oysters All Month Long at Paddlefish



Welp. If anyone is looking for me at the end of the month, odds are great you'll find me on the third deck of Paddlefish.

I love that Paddlefish (and many other DS restaurants) are always offering up seasonal deals like this for those of us that are around for longer than a typical vacation.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO: The Main Street Omnibus Now Making Nightly Trips Through The Magic Kingdom


It would be nice if they'd bring back the double decker buses to Epcot's World Showcase.
They were great for getting tired adults and sleepy kids back to the park entrance.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *Photo update*
> 
> Epcot Update: Massive New Buildings Dominate the Park's Skyline (PART 1)


Makes it all sound quite dramatic and worrisome. Unless they place any new attractions underground...


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO: The Main Street Omnibus Now Making Nightly Trips Through The Magic Kingdom


Yeah the vehicles were out around close a couple of nights ago and I was super confused. That explains it though


----------



## jade1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Makes it all sound quite dramatic and worrisome. Unless they place any new attractions underground...



Yea I pretty much looked through all those pics before I even noticed anything.

Not sure "dominates" is accurate, at least not yet anyway.

I'm not sure any of these will be as big as Soarin anyway-much less S&D.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://tdrexplorer.com/tokyo-disneysea-expansion-announced-2022/

Not sure if I missed this posted...
New expansion for Tokyo Disney sea.

A new port featuring Frozen, Tangled and Peter pan with four new rides.


----------



## BigRed98

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://tdrexplorer.com/tokyo-disneysea-expansion-announced-2022/
> 
> Not sure if I missed this posted...
> New expansion for Tokyo Disney sea.
> 
> A new port featuring Frozen, Tangled and Peter pan with four new rides.



This expansion looks really cool but I personally think this fits better in Tokyo Disneyland Park. Not sure how much expansion room they have there though.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> New menu items at Restaurantosaurus


Restaurantosaurus is our favorite Restaurant at AK. And, we go against the flow and we LOVE Dinoland. We love the cheesiness of the place and we rank Primeval Whirl among the best in the park. Take some time and look at the detail: It looks like a carnival in a parking lot. There's even lines in the "asphalt" to look like parking spots.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Photo update*
> 
> Epcot Update: Massive New Buildings Dominate the Park's Skyline (PART 1)



Whew - this post reminds me what sad shape Epcot is in. GotG and the Rat aren't enough - I hope they are planning a few more re-dos in this park, starting with Imagination.

Edit: The article misidentifies the new resort behind Germany. That's not the Coronado Tower, it's the Riviera Tower.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

BigRed98 said:


> This expansion looks really cool but I personally think this fits better in Tokyo Disneyland Park. Not sure how much expansion room they have there though.



Well, I haven't been there but Disney sea does have Aladdin. I know they go for an explorer vibe. I could see it.

If it's going in that park I'm sure it will be done right.


----------



## umichigan10

jade1 said:


> Yea I pretty much looked through all those pics before I even noticed anything.
> 
> Not sure "dominates" is accurate, at least not yet anyway.
> 
> I'm not sure any of these will be as big as Soarin anyway-much less S&D.


Guardians is definitely more noticeable than soarin. As long as they theme the show building then it should be fine


----------



## BigRed98

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well, I haven't been there but Disney sea does have Aladdin. I know they go for an explorer vibe. I could see it.
> 
> If it's going in that park I'm sure it will be done right.



I have no doubt it will be done right. Nonetheless it’s exciting for that park to get this huge expansion.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well, I haven't been there but Disney sea does have Aladdin. I know they go for an explorer vibe. I could see it.
> 
> If it's going in that park I'm sure it will be done right.


It will for sure be done right in DisneySea.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://tdrexplorer.com/tokyo-disneysea-expansion-announced-2022/
> 
> Not sure if I missed this posted...
> New expansion for Tokyo Disney sea.
> 
> A new port featuring Frozen, Tangled and Peter pan with four new rides.


Well shoot. We were planning for a trip to TDR in 2021 to catch the new Tokyo Disneyland expansion but it looks like we should wait one more year and see the new DisneySea areas, too.

ETA: And honestly it's probably smarter to wait until 2023 in case of delays.


----------



## wareagle57

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://tdrexplorer.com/tokyo-disneysea-expansion-announced-2022/
> 
> Not sure if I missed this posted...
> New expansion for Tokyo Disney sea.
> 
> A new port featuring Frozen, Tangled and Peter pan with four new rides.




Normally I don't get excited for announcements at foreign parks, but we just recently decided we needed to save for a trip to Tokyo Disneyland in the next 5 years after watching the Tim Tracker videos of their trip over there recently. I wonder if all 4 rides will be themed to those 3 IPs. Also, they already have the Peter Pan ride in TDL, so it seems weird to have a Peter Pan themed land in the other park.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

wareagle57 said:


> Normally I don't get excited for announcements at foreign parks, but we just recently decided we needed to save for a trip to Tokyo Disneyland in the next 5 years after watching the Tim Tracker videos of their trip over there recently. I wonder if all 4 rides will be themed to those 3 IPs. Also, they already have the Peter Pan ride in TDL, so it seems weird to have a Peter Pan themed land in the other park.



I've been trying to plan a trip over there (with a two day layover in Hong Kong) for a few years now but other expensive like moving keep getting in the way.

The article says there will a Frozen boat ride, so that may be an Epcot copy.

A Tangled gondola ride in the forest.

And two Peter pans, one pixie hollow and one that doesn't sound like the existing Peter pan ride.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://tdrexplorer.com/tokyo-disneysea-expansion-announced-2022/
> 
> Not sure if I missed this posted...
> New expansion for Tokyo Disney sea.
> 
> A new port featuring Frozen, Tangled and Peter pan with four new rides.




Just saw this - the Peter Pan area sounds really cool

So is this being done instead of that rumor of the 3rd gate?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've been trying to plan a trip over there (with a two day layover in Hong Kong) for a few years now but other expensive like moving keep getting in the way.
> 
> The article says there will a Frozen boat ride, so that may be an Epcot copy.
> 
> A Tangled gondola ride in the forest.
> 
> And two Peter pans, one pixie hollow and one that doesn't sound like the existing Peter pan ride.




If you can fit in a stop in Hong Kong I totally recommend visiting Hong Kong Disneyland (though, it is the only international park I have been to) - I really loved the park, though hard to justify a trip over there just to go to it, but as part of a larger trip I think it makes a ton of sense


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've been trying to plan a trip over there (with a two day layover in Hong Kong) for a few years now but other expensive like moving keep getting in the way.
> 
> The article says there will a Frozen boat ride, so that may be an Epcot copy.
> 
> A Tangled gondola ride in the forest.
> 
> And two Peter pans, one pixie hollow and one that doesn't sound like the existing Peter pan ride.




It's states the rides are made just for this area so won't be direct ports but some of the descriptions do sound similar ... so I think something like FAE but not a direct copy and the non-Tinker Bell Peter Pan ride sounds like it will be an updated version of the classic Peter Pan ride with new technology (mentions you will start in the water and then via pixie dust your ride vehicle will rise out and "fly".  Probably not the best comparison but sort of see it like how Pooh's Honey Hut is a technological upgrade over the Pooh ride we have, though similar concept /storyline


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw this - the Peter Pan area sounds really cool
> 
> So is this being done instead of that rumor of the 3rd gate?



The 3rd gate idea is being scrapped for now and instead they decided to expand Disney Sea. I believe some of this expansion is going in the area where the rumored 3rd gate would’ve been.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw this - the Peter Pan area sounds really cool
> 
> So is this being done instead of that rumor of the 3rd gate?



Yes, or so the article written believes. Think this is taking the parking lot space the third gate would have occupied. Don't forget the new hotel that will be in the theme park too.



TheMaxRebo said:


> If you can fit in a stop in Hong Kong I totally recommend visiting Hong Kong Disneyland (though, it is the only international park I have been to) - I really loved the park, though hard to justify a trip over there just to go to it, but as part of a larger trip I think it makes a ton of sense



I read your trip report back when we were sure we were going. We definitely will be stopping here and we had plans to do one day in the park and one day in the city.


----------



## a4matte

Mattimation said:


> I usually find the live action remakes entertaining and harmless - I really think Disney just uses them as high-budget advertisements for the animated films, since those are the ones that have stuck around. You don't see Lily James' Cinderella or Emma Watson's Belle around anymore, but the animated characters are still everywhere. This trailer, however, I saw and just thought "Okay, that's enough, no more please," which is odd because I don't have any big connection to the original Dumbo. Everyone's been talking about Star Wars Fatigue or Marvel Fatigue, and I think that concept can very much be applied to these remakes too.



You don't see the live action Belle and Cinderella stuff as much because they have to pay the actors rights to use their likeness. Part of the contracts probably mention using their likeness for a limited time and after that Disney might have to pay the actor more money. This is why you saw the animated version of Enchanted's Giselle on most stuff and very little of the Amy Adams version. Animated characters are property of Disney so they can do pretty much whatever they want as long as legal and all signs off on it.


----------



## Helvetica

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://tdrexplorer.com/tokyo-disneysea-expansion-announced-2022/
> 
> Not sure if I missed this posted...
> New expansion for Tokyo Disney sea.
> 
> A new port featuring Frozen, Tangled and Peter pan with four new rides.



Arendelle looks great! It's not Elsa's Ice Palace, but it's still really cool to see a new castle. Hopefully I'm able to get to Tokyo one of these days. The flight is just so long and expensive.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just saw this - the Peter Pan area sounds really cool
> 
> So is this being done instead of that rumor of the 3rd gate?


Probably. 

The frozen aspect of this expansion was announced a long time ago. The rest is brand new.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO: The Main Street Omnibus Now Making Nightly Trips Through The Magic Kingdom



I read the post and watched the video but have to ask, do you know the time frame for this?  June thru ?  Thanks for posting!


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://tdrexplorer.com/tokyo-disneysea-expansion-announced-2022/
> 
> Not sure if I missed this posted...
> New expansion for Tokyo Disney sea.
> 
> A new port featuring Frozen, Tangled and Peter pan with four new rides.



Have you and yours settled on a date of travel?


----------



## FoxC63

dolewhipdreams said:


> Well shoot. We were planning for a trip to TDR in 2021 to catch the new Tokyo Disneyland expansion but it looks like we should wait one more year and see the new DisneySea areas, too.
> 
> ETA: And honestly it's probably smarter to wait until 2023 in case of delays.



I told DS if he graduates from high school (2022) with honors we'd take him anywhere he wants to go and he's already picked Japan.  He loves it there and not just TDR.  This might put a wrench in plans if we were to wait until 2023.  He'll be starting college by then.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Details on Universals New nighttime show

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/un...=OIFacebook&utm_campaign=New&utm_content=Fact


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update

https://micechat.com/196023-disneyland-resort-update-peeping-into-pixar-pier/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
REVIEW: Liberty Tree Tavern Replaces Mac & Cheese, Ham, Introduces Pork Roast at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Frozen Float Disappears from Disney Stars on Parade at Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

PHOTO UPDATE: Epcot Construction Projects and Vikings (Guardians of the Galaxy, Ratatouille, Skyliner and More)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> Have you and yours settled on a date of travel?



Nope. We're now doing Africa next year with my family so who knows when we'll get to Tokyo.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Disneyland Update
> 
> https://micechat.com/196023-disneyland-resort-update-peeping-into-pixar-pier/



This is so exciting!  Cannot wait to share this with my family!


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Nope. We're now doing Africa next year with my family so who knows when we'll get to Tokyo.



Africa!?  Well this sounds awesome!  We've never been there before so I really hope you do a review.


----------



## jade1

umichigan10 said:


> Guardians is definitely more noticeable than soarin. As long as they theme the show building then it should be fine



Whoa I didn't realize that, but it is still early.

I am "used" to Soarin though so I guess attractions are worth it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Daytime Show Effects and Epic Battles in This Week's Disney Patents


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Environmentalists Petition Disney Cruise Line to Stop Using Plastic Straws


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Rose Gold Backpacks and Wallets Available at Walt Disney World; Coming Soon to Shop Parks App


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

FoxC63 said:


> I told DS if he graduates from high school (2022) with honors we'd take him anywhere he wants to go and he's already picked Japan.  He loves it there and not just TDR.  This might put a wrench in plans if we were to wait until 2023.  He'll be starting college by then.




We also plan to take two of our kids that graduate 2022. Hopefully, it’s done then.


----------



## amcc

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO: The Main Street Omnibus Now Making Nightly Trips Through The Magic Kingdom


It was out Saturday night right around closing when Main Street was still PACKED with people. The driver was also kind of impatient and I mentioned to my husband that it wasn’t exactly safe for that bus to be driving through there at that time.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> REVIEW: Liberty Tree Tavern Replaces Mac & Cheese, Ham, Introduces Pork Roast at Magic Kingdom


I DO NOT like them messing with this menu... ... our waiter in April warned us they might be.  This is not as extensive a change as he feared... I hope there isn't more.


----------



## osully

I’m so glad there will be a Tangled boat ride. I really enjoyed all of The Tim Tracker’s Tokyo Vlogs - made me really want to go there over Disneyland Paris for example.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://tdrexplorer.com/tokyo-disneysea-expansion-announced-2022/
> 
> Not sure if I missed this posted...
> New expansion for Tokyo Disney sea.
> 
> A new port featuring Frozen, Tangled and Peter pan with four new rides.



This is exciting. I am looking forward to at least some of this being done when we go in 2022. I won't bother changing dates for construction, because that will be a milestone birthday year for both my husband and I. I have always wanted to go to Japan.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney-MGM Studios moves on from Hollywood dreams to theme park reality

From the Orlando Sentinel


----------



## FoxC63

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I DO NOT like them messing with this menu... ... our waiter in April warned us they might be.  This is not as extensive a change as he feared... I hope there isn't more.



Agree!  We love it as is!  Why change something that works?!


----------



## Farro

You guys are lucky! While he indulges me with going to Disney World here, planning a trip to Europe, I tried to finagle a day at Disneyland Paris, yeah, that got a resounding no!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney treats MagicBand 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/new-walt-disney-world-treats-magicband-appears-at-epcot/


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disney treats MagicBand
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/new-walt-disney-world-treats-magicband-appears-at-epcot/


I should have known the day that I would finally be tempted to buy a decorative MagicBand would be the day they put snacks on it.


----------



## danikoski

osully said:


> I’m so glad there will be a Tangled boat ride. I really enjoyed all of The Tim Tracker’s Tokyo Vlogs - made me really want to go there over Disneyland Paris for example.



I have a friend whose been to all the Disney Parks and his favorite is Disney Sea. His enthusiasm for it made me want to go... although I'd probably find myself in Paris before Japan since I'm starting to get an itch to go visit friends in London.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Seeing some reports from the CM preview of Slinky Dog

Reports are it is better than 7DMT, faster than it looks (but definitely a family coaster).  Ratings were between 7/10 to 10/10

Also thatbthe Land looks amazing

(Obviously likely a bit biased in their views but still positive signs I think)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seeing some reports from the CM preview of Slinky Dog
> 
> Reports are it is better than 7DMT, faster than it looks (but definitely a family coaster).  Ratings were between 7/10 to 10/10
> 
> Also thatbthe Land looks amazing
> 
> (Obviously likely a bit biased in their views but still positive signs I think)


I saw ratings as low at 3 or 5. Apparently the back of the coaster is better than the front. 

I think people need to keep expectations in check. This isn’t Pandora and this isn’t Star Wars.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tokyo Disneyland’s Star Tours will become a special version on June 15th

https://twitter.com/tdr_pr/status/1007448301321383936?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
Walt announced the “second opening” of Disneyland in 1959

https://waltdisney.org/blog/second-opening-disneyland


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I saw ratings as low at 3 or 5. Apparently the back of the coaster is better than the front.
> 
> I think people need to keep expectations in check. This isn’t Pandora and this isn’t Star Wars.



Yeah, I would suspect we will here a lot of that, but we ha e to remember this is a land to appeal to kids.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ant-Man tracking for a $75 million Opening 

https://t.co/Nzd0DFBKu2?amp=1


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ant-Man tracking for a $75 million Opening
> 
> https://t.co/Nzd0DFBKu2?amp=1



LOVE Ant-Man!


----------



## mikebb

rteetz said:


> I saw ratings as low at 3 or 5. Apparently the back of the coaster is better than the front.
> 
> I think people need to keep expectations in check. This isn’t Pandora and this isn’t Star Wars.



Agreed, it probably doesn't help expectations that one of the 3 attractions in TSL has been open for 10 years. But personally I am really looking forward to it, bringing the great theming of TSMM to an entire area of the park is really exciting, even if it's only for 3 rides. And as long as Slinky Dog is up there with BTMRR and SDMT - not a "kiddie" coaster like Barnstormer, but a family coaster like the others, I'll be happy with it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I saw ratings as low at 3 or 5. Apparently the back of the coaster is better than the front.
> 
> I think people need to keep expectations in check. This isn’t Pandora and this isn’t Star Wars.



Well, that is what happened with 7DMT right?  People were expecting a new Bug thinder and when it wasn’t they said it sucked - even though it is what Disney said it would be - a highly themed family coaster 

Also just add that just because it isn’t pandora or Star Wars doesn’t mean it is a waste or will be terrible - I still think it will be a nice addition and better than the other Toy story lands out there (though still think at least one of the two new rides should have not had a height restriction)


----------



## Moliphino

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I DO NOT like them messing with this menu... ... our waiter in April warned us they might be.  This is not as extensive a change as he feared... I hope there isn't more.



Don't they change the meats fairly often? I've never had ham there (and I'm not a fan of ham, so I'm definitely on board with the switch to pork). I think we had pork, roast beef, and turkey there a few years ago.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> (though still think at least one of the two new rides should have not had a height restriction)


Well, Mater's Junkyard Jamboree has a height requirement of 32 inches at DCA which is the same requirement for Alien's Swirling Saucer's. So, I think it could have been predicted that ride would have a height restriction. I have been on Mater's Junkyard Jamboree many times, and I think a height restriction is necessary for that ride. Most people don't realize how much it actually whips you around, and if a kid can't reach the bar to hold on, it might be a dangerous ride.

To my knowledge, at least most or all rollercoasters at Disney have a height restriction. Slinky Dog Dash and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train also will be sharing the same height restriction of 38 inches.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, Mater's Junkyard Jamboree has a height requirement of 32 inches at DCA which is the same requirement for Alien's Swirling Saucer's. So, I think it could have been predicted that ride would have a height restriction. I have been on Mater's Junkyard Jamboree many times, and I think a height restriction is necessary for that ride. Most people don't realize how much it actually whips you around, and if a kid can't reach the bar to hold on, it might be a dangerous ride.
> 
> To my knowledge, at least most or all rollercoasters at Disney have a height restriction. Slinky Dog Dash and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train also will be sharing the same height restriction of 38 inches.



I'm not saying these specific rides shouldn't have height restrictions - I am saying the should have picked something other than the Mater's model and had a different ride system that doesn't have a height restriction.  Even if a dark ride or a spinner or something (actually, I would have gone with 2 small rides like that instead of the one AS2 ride)


----------



## skier_pete

mikebb said:


> Agreed, it probably doesn't help expectations that one of the 3 attractions in TSL has been open for 10 years. But personally I am really looking forward to it, bringing the great theming of TSMM to an entire area of the park is really exciting, even if it's only for 3 rides. And as long as Slinky Dog is up there with BTMRR and SDMT - not a "kiddie" coaster like Barnstormer, but a family coaster like the others, I'll be happy with it.



That park has suffered from a dirth of things to do with small children outside of a couple of stage shows - so I completely agree that a land like this was smart. I wish they could've squeezed one more ride in especially considering how many canned Toy Story rides there are in parks around the globe, but with TSMM it is THREE rides which is pretty standard for most lands, so even that seems appropriate.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I started an incredibles 2 thread if anyone has seen it and wants to discuss.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm not saying these specific rides shouldn't have height restrictions - I am saying the should have picked something other than the Mater's model and had a different ride system that doesn't have a height restriction.  Even if a dark ride or a spinner or something (actually, I would have gone with 2 small rides like that instead of the one AS2 ride)


Agree .. it feels like there is missed opportunity or two in this land to make it for little kids by having two new rides with height restrictions. (and frankly TSMM isn't the best for really young kids either because of the glasses, and not really being able to take part of the action (until they are at least 3-4 and older).

The land could have used:
1) A "kiddie" ride (a carousel or a dumbo-like ride -- kids LOVE to go in a circle).
2) A play area (similar to Honey I Shrunk the Playground) which would fit in the theming well as the kids play around giant toys.

When I took my son to WDW when he was 2 and then 3 .. some of his favorite things were the "simple" rides - Aladdin, the Carousel, Dumbo, Teacups, Peter Pan, Disney Junior Show, Honey I Shrunk the Playground, the Casey Junior Splash pad .. etc.
Just feels like they should have geared the land more for small kids to truly have a "land" for them.

That being said  I am excited to take my son to TSL this fall as a 6-year old and my daughter (who will be 2 -- I THINK she will be tall enough to ride Alien Swirling Saucers).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Agree .. it feels like there is missed opportunity or two in this land to make it for little kids by having two new rides with height restrictions. (and frankly TSMM isn't the best for really young kids either because of the glasses, and not really being able to take part of the action (until they are at least 3-4 and older).
> 
> The land could have used:
> 1) A "kiddie" ride (a carousel or a dumbo-like ride -- kids LOVE to go in a circle).
> 2) A play area (similar to Honey I Shrunk the Playground) which would fit in the theming well as the kids play around giant toys.
> 
> When I took my son to WDW when he was 2 and then 3 .. some of his favorite things were the "simple" rides - Aladdin, the Carousel, Dumbo, Teacups, Peter Pan, Disney Junior Show, Honey I Shrunk the Playground, the Casey Junior Splash pad .. etc.
> Just feels like they should have geared the land more for small kids to truly have a "land" for them.
> 
> That being said  I am excited to take my son to TSL this fall as a 6-year old and my daughter (who will be 2 -- I THINK she will be tall enough to ride Alien Swirling Saucers).



good point - a play area and one smaller rider would work too ... my kids definitely enjoy those play areas, and (especially) splash areas.   A little play area with some misters or something to help with the heat would have been wonderful and One would think wouldn't take up that much room - could even fit it inside the Slinky Dog track perhaps


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> Agree .. it feels like there is missed opportunity or two in this land to make it for little kids by having two new rides with height restrictions. (and frankly TSMM isn't the best for really young kids either because of the glasses, and not really being able to take part of the action (until they are at least 3-4 and older).
> 
> 1) A "kiddie" ride (a carousel or a dumbo-like ride -- kids LOVE to go in a circle).
> 2) A play area (similar to Honey I Shrunk the Playground) which would fit in the theming well as the kids play around giant toys.
> 
> When I took my son to WDW when he was 2 and then 3 .. some of his favorite things were the "simple" rides - Aladdin, the Carousel, Dumbo, Teacups, Peter Pan, Disney Junior Show, Honey I Shrunk the Playground, the Casey Junior Splash pad .. etc.
> Just feels like they should have geared the land more for small kids to truly have a "land" for them.
> 
> That being said  I am excited to take my son to TSL this fall as a 6-year old and my daughter (who will be 2 -- I THINK she will be tall enough to ride Alien Swirling Saucers).



Well, I've always said Disney World is  not a great place to take the under 3 set. There's really so little for that age to do. And the problem with aiming rides at that age is that they are then boring for everyone else. I do agree on your comment about a play area. Though I loathed those play areas when my DD was young, she loved running around them, and it's a shame that they didn't take advantage of the pretty well themed area to make a nice area for kids to run around.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Merchandise Extends the Story of Toy Story Land This Summer at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Shanghai Disney Resort Kicks Off Summer With New BEAUTY AND THE BEAST Musical, Seasonal Offerings


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...at-could-easily-go-the-way-of-an-ip-makeover/

I had another article published for the dis, if anyone wants to go check it out I armchair imagineer flipping original Disney attractions to ip based rides (not that i want that to happen).


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I saw ratings as low at 3 or 5. Apparently the back of the coaster is better than the front.
> 
> I think people need to keep expectations in check. This isn’t Pandora and this isn’t Star Wars.


Yup. The land serves a purpose, and it looks pretty cool. That’s all we can ask for


----------



## umichigan10

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...at-could-easily-go-the-way-of-an-ip-makeover/
> 
> I had another article published for the dis, if anyone wants to go check it out I armchair imagineer flipping original Disney attractions to ip based rides (not that i want that to happen).


It was a good read, though my reaction consisted of “don’t give them any ideas!”


----------



## jknezek

umichigan10 said:


> Yup. The land serves a purpose, and it looks pretty cool. That’s all we can ask for


Yes. Not everything is always going to be groundbreaking. Sometimes you just have to fill a need. I think TSL is going to fill that need pretty well. TSMM, while 10 years old, is still popular and wears well. Heck, Buzz Lightyear still wears well when not compared directly to TSMM. I like 7DMT. Is it a bit short? Yes. But it's fun and the two slow zones are incredibly themed. I think the barrels are a little underwhelming compared to the press releases, but that happens. So I'm looking forward to SDD being in the same category. Solid, entertaining, not groundbreaking.

As for AS2, I'm unlikely to ride it. I hate Primevil Whirl and have no desire to be whipped around or even spun about in the Teacups. But... I think it's a neat and different ride for the 3 to 8 crowd especially. There is a reason Disney doesn't charge for kids under 2 and I don't see much point in building rides to encourage guests who don't pay.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

umichigan10 said:


> It was a good read, though my reaction consisted of “don’t give them any ideas!”



Thank you  

These types or articles are always fun to imagine.

I actually wouldn't mind seeing some of them, like the soarin on the magic carpet one, but I also want to keep the original.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Well, I've always said Disney World is  not a great place to take the under 3 set. There's really so little for that age to do. And the problem with aiming rides at that age is that they are then boring for everyone else. I do agree on your comment about a play area. Though I loathed those play areas when my DD was young, she loved running around them, and it's a shame that they didn't take advantage of the pretty well themed area to make a nice area for kids to run around.




Guess that is the challenge with the original goal of Disneyland - to build a place the entire family can enjoyed spending time together ... so unless you only build rides like the Fantasyland Dark rides or Pirates or whatever that have no height restrictions but still have some interest to the older set you are going to have to have a mix of attractions - some only aimed at younger kids and some more aimed at the older set

This was, of course, amplified under Eisner who wanted to go after the older Teen set (which, I get - as kids get older you want to still appeal to them) but you get more "thrilling" attractions (and Videopolis, but let's not talk about that).

So if you are still going to market yourself as a destination for the entire family (and Disney is doing it even more by marketing to multi-generational families) you are going to have to do this balancing act and also offer things like rider switch and stuff


----------



## Lee Matthews

I’m surprised that TSMM isn’t getting updates with new scenes for the land opening.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...at-could-easily-go-the-way-of-an-ip-makeover/
> 
> I had another article published for the dis, if anyone wants to go check it out I armchair imagineer flipping original Disney attractions to ip based rides (not that i want that to happen).



I just read the article and really love the topic - I love any good armchair imagineering discussion!

I do think a soarin' combined with Mickey's Philharmagic type story could be pretty cool

I know it is a closed attraction now - but I think an Inside Out overlay to Cranium Command would be pretty easy and be popular


----------



## Moliphino

********** said:


> Well, I've always said Disney World is  not a great place to take the under 3 set. There's really so little for that age to do. And the problem with aiming rides at that age is that they are then boring for everyone else. I do agree on your comment about a play area. Though I loathed those play areas when my DD was young, she loved running around them, and it's a shame that they didn't take advantage of the pretty well themed area to make a nice area for kids to run around.



No height restriction rides don't have to be boring for everyone older, they just have to go more for Fantasyland style rides than a bug's land style rides. I don't travel with kids, but I like most of the attractions in Fantasyland. I found a bug's land to be a waste of space (adorably themed, but the rides will pretty much only entertain those under 5).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> No height restriction rides don't have to be boring for everyone older, they just have to go more for Fantasyland style rides than a bug's land style rides. I don't travel with kids, but I like most of the attractions in Fantasyland. I found a bug's land to be a waste of space (adorably themed, but the rides will pretty much only entertain those under 5).



well, except for Heimlich's Chew-Chew Train - that is entertaining to everyone!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...at-could-easily-go-the-way-of-an-ip-makeover/
> 
> I had another article published for the dis, if anyone wants to go check it out I armchair imagineer flipping original Disney attractions to ip based rides (not that i want that to happen).


Okay _if _they ever decide to re-theme Splash Mtn, I would absolutely love your idea for Princess and the Frog. It fits so well!


----------



## MichiganScott

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...at-could-easily-go-the-way-of-an-ip-makeover/
> 
> I had another article published for the dis, if anyone wants to go check it out I armchair imagineer flipping original Disney attractions to ip based rides (not that i want that to happen).



I found myself reading your article and saying to myself "y'know, that could work" in more than one of your examples.  I absolutely love nostalgia, but I'm also for changing things up here and there to give things a new zing (IP or otherwise).

Now, where's my Black Cauldron attraction in United Kingdom!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWSish*

Disney Parks Blog released an article covering a lot of the merchandise in Toy Story Land ... not sure how much of this hasn't been seen before but good to see all in one spot:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lywood-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0614180012A


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Merchandise Extends the Story of Toy Story Land This Summer at Disney’s Hollywood Studios





TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWSish*
> 
> Disney Parks Blog released an article covering a lot of the merchandise in Toy Story Land ... not sure how much of this hasn't been seen before but good to see all in one spot:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lywood-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0614180012A


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, except for Heimlich's Chew-Chew Train - that is entertaining to everyone!



I didn't even like that one! I made my sister go on it because it looked cute, but it was just really boring. And soooo slooooow.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>




sorry, missed in within the chatter about the IP makers ... now really glad I marked it as "NEWS*ish*"


----------



## BigRed98

dolewhipdreams said:


> Okay _if _they ever decide to re-theme Splash Mtn, I would absolutely love your idea for Princess and the Frog. It fits so well!



Don’t touch my Splash Mountain lol, it’s the perfect Disney attraction!


----------



## Lee Matthews

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWSish*
> 
> Disney Parks Blog released an article covering a lot of the merchandise in Toy Story Land ... not sure how much of this hasn't been seen before but good to see all in one spot:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lywood-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0614180012A



I'm a 30 year old male but you know what? ...I'd so wear that Skinky T-Shirt and cap lol


----------



## umichigan10

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Thank you
> 
> These types or articles are always fun to imagine.
> 
> I actually wouldn't mind seeing some of them, like the soarin on the magic carpet one, but I also want to keep the original.


I thought the splash mountain discussion was interesting. The fact they ever based a ride off of the song of the south characters is crazy to think about, but I do love the ride as it is. It also fits into Frontierland relatively well (though princess and the frog could be worked into the theme I guess).


----------



## dolewhipdreams

BigRed98 said:


> Don’t touch my Splash Mountain lol, it’s the perfect Disney attraction!


Oh I agree with you! It's a fantastic attraction and I hope they never touch it. But if they decide that the tie to Song of the South needs to be cut, then I think the idea to convert it to Princess and the Frog would be a neat way to do that.
But yeah I would definitely not be on board with them just changing it to IP for the sake of having more IP.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Incredibles 2 and Wreck-it Ralph MagicBands Released


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Limited Edition Incredibles 2 Merchandise Released on ShopDisney.com


----------



## jade1

Lee Matthews said:


> I'm a 30 year old male but you know what? ...I'd so wear that Skinky T-Shirt and cap lol



Slinks ears  Now that dog is having a good time.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, that is what happened with 7DMT right?  People were expecting a new Bug thinder and when it wasn’t they said it sucked - even though it is what Disney said it would be - a highly themed family coaster
> 
> Also just add that just because it isn’t pandora or Star Wars doesn’t mean it is a waste or will be terrible - I still think it will be a nice addition and better than the other Toy story lands out there (though still think at least one of the two new rides should have not had a height restriction)



Last October we went on Big Thunder. I've never sat in the front car before, so I'm not sure if this was an anomaly, but we were laughing at how slow it was. I could comfortably turn around and have a conversation with my brother. When we climbed the first hill, we slowed down so much over the top it felt like we were walking down the hill. Never experience the ride like that before!  In comparison to that, 7DMT is exciting!

Looking forward to Toy Story Land. Heck, we had a ball on Goofy's Barnstormer.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Kung Fu Panda : The Emperor Quest Open at Universal Studios Hollywood - FULL Show Video !


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Last October we went on Big Thunder. I've never sat in the front car before, so I'm not sure if this was an anomoly, but we were laughing at how slow it was. I could comfortably turn around and have a conversion with my brother. When we climbed the first hill, we slowed down so much over the top it felt like we were walking down the hill. Never experience the ride like that before!  In comparison to that, 7DMT is exciting!
> 
> Looking forward to Toy Story Land. Heck, we had a ball on Goofy's Barnstormer.


Back is best on Big Thunder.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Back is best on Big Thunder.



Yep, much better!

I see my typos in your quote. Anomoly...sorry about that everyone! And I'm not sure what would have happened if I had a conversion with my brother, but I'm betting it would have been more exciting than our conversation.


----------



## Capang

Farro said:


> Last October we went on Big Thunder. I've never sat in the front car before, so I'm not sure if this was an anomaly, but we were laughing at how slow it was. I could comfortably turn around and have a conversation with my brother. When we climbed the first hill, we slowed down so much over the top it felt like we were walking down the hill. Never experience the ride like that before!  In comparison to that, 7DMT is exciting!
> 
> Looking forward to Toy Story Land. Heck, we had a ball on Goofy's Barnstormer.


It is physics, not an anomaly. In short, the front of any rollercoaster tends to go slower because it is pulling the rest of the train.  The back is being pulled and feels like the fastest ride.


----------



## Farro

Capang said:


> It is physics, not an anomaly. In short, the front of any rollercoaster tends to go slower because it is pulling the rest of the train.  The back is being pulled and feels like the fastest ride.



Well yes, I understand that. I just meant it was ridiculously slow.


----------



## Capang

Farro said:


> Well yes, I understand that. I just meant it was ridiculously slow.


Yes that's how it feels in the front on most every rollercoaster.  Much, much slower relative to seats in the middle/back.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tokyo’s Celebrate nighttime spectacular will feature the Country Bears!

https://twitter.com/tom_bricker/status/1007599659727060992?s=21

I wish they got featured more at WDW.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tokyo’s Celebrate nighttime spectacular will feature the Country Bears!
> 
> https://twitter.com/tom_bricker/status/1007599659727060992?s=21
> 
> I wish they got featured more at WDW.


Pretty sure they had an exclusive card during MNSSHP last year.  That's something, right?


----------



## Farro

Capang said:


> Yes that's how it feels in the front on most every rollercoaster.  Much, much slower relative to seats in the middle/back.



You can just trust me on this one - I've been on many coasters, even the front car and nothing was as slow as this. It felt like we were walking.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Pretty sure they had an exclusive card during MNSSHP last year.  That's something, right?


I guess that counts. I wasn’t fortunate to be there for that. I’d love them in a nighttime show or something.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Farro said:


> Last October we went on Big Thunder. I've never sat in the front car before, so I'm not sure if this was an anomaly, but we were laughing at how slow it was. I could comfortably turn around and have a conversation with my brother. When we climbed the first hill, we slowed down so much over the top it felt like we were walking down the hill. Never experience the ride like that before!  In comparison to that, 7DMT is exciting!
> 
> Looking forward to Toy Story Land. Heck, we had a ball on Goofy's Barnstormer.



The front seat does kind of make it seem like you're being held back most of the ride, right?

And you're right. I've been on many rollercoasters and it's the most pronounced on big thunder.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lee Matthews said:


> I'm a 30 year old male but you know what? ...I'd so wear that Skinky T-Shirt and cap lol



heck, I'm a 40 year old male and I like the look of the kids backpack!


----------



## Lee Matthews

I can see an after hours event here with adult lemonade, s'mores toast and full grown adults dressed like 10 year olds screaming while going round on Slinky Dog


----------



## UncleMike101

Lee Matthews said:


> I'm a 30 year old male but you know what? ...I'd so wear that Skinky T-Shirt and cap lol





TheMaxRebo said:


> heck, I'm a 40 year old male and I like the look of the kids backpack!


I'm a 67 year old male and I don't want to look like I've lost my mind by wearing that stuff. 
Although, whether or not I've lost my mind is a matter of conjecture for my Wife.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Registrar Certifies Signatures on Petition Forcing Disneyland to Pay a 'Living Wage'


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Back is best on Big Thunder.


I loved BTMRR especially at night towards the back! Seriously had forgotten the added thrill (ok to us at least) of riding that ride in the dark and it's even better when you're towards the back.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Guardians of the Galaxy - Awesome Mix Live! reserved seating available for Annual Passholders


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Resort to Host Movie Nights for Anaheim Residents


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, except for Heimlich's Chew-Chew Train - that is entertaining to everyone!



Face it. It's the doggy German accent that we all love. I need to ride this again next month before it's gone for good



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Limited Edition Incredibles 2 Merchandise Released on ShopDisney.com



The box set of Edna Mode tsums tsums kind of ticks me off. Don't get me wrong; I bought it However, I would have preferred to be able to buy just 1 Edna Mode. I didn't really need 3. Plus, they shipped it in a bag, and the paperboard box it came in was pretty much destroyed. It's just packaging though, but I am glad it wasn't meant to be gift.

Has anyone seen or heard anything about the Wall-E Buy N Large cooler tsum tsum that is supposed to be released? I have been searching on the parks apps and shop Disney, since I read the article.


----------



## Hoodie

Lee Matthews said:


> I can see an after hours event here with adult lemonade, s'mores toast and full grown adults dressed like 10 year olds screaming while going round on Slinky Dog


I'd pay for this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

soniam said:


> Face it. It's the doggy German accent that we all love. I need to ride this again next month before it's gone for good



I would love it if they just moved it to Toy Story Land in DHS - I mean, the land is supposed to be in Andy's Backyard - can't we imagine the Bugs are there too?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Disney Performing Arts Dance and Marching Events Coming Soon to Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Eastbound Osceola Parkway Closed Nightly June 17–22 at Walt Disney World


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...at-could-easily-go-the-way-of-an-ip-makeover/
> 
> I had another article published for the dis, if anyone wants to go check it out I armchair imagineer flipping original Disney attractions to ip based rides (not that i want that to happen).



Well that took some time and thought!  Good on you buddy for putting it to print!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

What was the name of the interactive app coming to wdw and when was it being released...sorry couldn't find the information when I was looking back


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> What was the name of the interactive app coming to wdw and when was it being released...sorry couldn't find the information when I was looking back


Play Disney Parks, it is available for pre-order on the App Store now.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> Play Disney Parks, it is available for pre-order on the App Store now.



Thank you! Do we know a date when it is available officially?


----------



## dina444444

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Thank you! Do we know a date when it is available officially?


June 30


----------



## Rivergirl2005

dina444444 said:


> June 30



Thank you! Sadly I'll miss it but there's always next year!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> Well, I've always said Disney World is  not a great place to take the under 3 set. There's really so little for that age to do. And the problem with aiming rides at that age is that they are then boring for everyone else. I do agree on your comment about a play area. Though I loathed those play areas when my DD was young, she loved running around them, and it's a shame that they didn't take advantage of the pretty well themed area to make a nice area for kids to run around.


I always tell people that if they only plan to go to WDW once, wait until kids are tall enough to ride most/all rides. 

That said, we LOVED our trips with our kids at EVERY age, including as young a 15mos. There’s plenty to do for the younger set IMO. And a lot of it is not boring for adults (eg pirates, hm, etc.).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I always tell people that if they only plan to go to WDW once, wait until kids are tall enough to ride most/all rides.
> 
> That said, we LOVED our trips with our kids at EVERY age, including as young a 15mos. There’s plenty to do for the younger set IMO. And a lot of it is not boring for adults (eg pirates, hm, etc.).



Definitely agree the question of "what age should I take my kids?" needs the follow up of "how often are you planning to go?"  If it is a once in a lifetime thing, then I think waiting untilt hey are a bit older - but still young enough to be fully into the "magic" and characters and stuff is the best

But if you think you will go every year or every other year, then no age is too young, just know it will impact how much you can do .... but we have pictures of the characters with our kids as infants and stuff that are some of my favorite.  And seeing a baby riding Small World is amazing


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> And seeing a baby riding Small World is amazing


Yes! We joke that it was like my daughter’s first rock concert if you saw her reaction!  LOL!!


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

First Look: Pixar-Themed Billboards to Welcome Pixar Pier Guests at Disney California Adventure


----------



## umichigan10

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I loved BTMRR especially at night towards the back! Seriously had forgotten the added thrill (ok to us at least) of riding that ride in the dark and it's even better when you're towards the back.


I’ve also found the mine train is more fun af night. The tracks hard to see and all of fantasyland is all lit up


----------



## Roxyfire

umichigan10 said:


> I’ve also found the mine train is more fun af night. The tracks hard to see and all of fantasyland is all lit up



Agreed, I don't know why but it definitely seems faster/more thrilling in the dark than during the day. It's especially nice with some fireworks going off!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

umichigan10 said:


> I’ve also found the mine train is more fun af night. The tracks hard to see and all of fantasyland is all lit up





Roxyfire said:


> Agreed, I don't know why but it definitely seems faster/more thrilling in the dark than during the day. It's especially nice with some fireworks going off!



I didn't time ours with fireworks (that wouldn't have worked at I have sensitive ears and need noise reducing headphones around fireworks) but def. at night is such a different experience and very pretty. Not being able to see the tracks, the curves and with 7DMT with the ride vehicle swaying. Still wish 7DMT was longer though lol but I actually enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Mr. Mysto

Capang said:


> It is physics, not an anomaly. In short, the front of any rollercoaster tends to go slower because it is pulling the rest of the train.  The back is being pulled and feels like the fastest ride.



On BTMRR the landings at the top of the chains are really short, so the people in the front are dangling while the train is still on the chain, making it even worse than physics would account for. The back is exciting because you get whipped off the top which is the scary part, but you also get held up a little at the bottom of the hill. The middle feels natural on coasters all the time, but in the case of BTMRR you might *still* be on the chain too long. I just let them assign me a seat, variety.

I'm really looking forward to Toy Story Land, hope everything works!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

At least three new MagicBands due out next week, including Jessica Rabbit and Mulan


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Test Track gets an On Demand MagicBand design


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Incredible Tomorrowland Expo Celebrates Disney•Pixar’s ‘Incredibles 2’ and All Things Super


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Weekend Box Office: 'Incredibles 2' Flying to Record $170M-Plus Launch


----------



## dina444444

*News*

A B.O. Opening Of Superhero Proportions: ‘Incredibles 2’ Smashing Records With $174M+


----------



## Farro

Roxyfire said:


> Agreed, I don't know why but it definitely seems faster/more thrilling in the dark than during the day. It's especially nice with some fireworks going off!



We sure liked it better at night!  By the way, roller coasters make the best ride photos. We have some from Dollywood that are embarrassing (what the heck happens to my face?) to the point of being hysterical.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> At least three new MagicBands due out next week, including Jessica Rabbit and Mulan



Love the Jessica Rabbit!  Very sweet!


----------



## JETSDAD

FoxC63 said:


> Love the Jessica Rabbit!  Very sweet!


I told my wife I was going to get the Jessica Rabbit MB....my wife told me that I wasn't going to get the Jessica Rabbit MB.


----------



## rteetz

JETSDAD said:


> I told my wife I was going to get the Jessica Rabbit MB....my wife told me that I wasn't going to get the Jessica Rabbit MB.


I have stopped telling my mom when I order a magicband. I still have to deal with “the look” when it arrives though...


----------



## larissawbb

JETSDAD said:


> I told my wife I was going to get the Jessica Rabbit MB....my wife told me that I wasn't going to get the Jessica Rabbit MB.


I just put in an order for DH and then read this! Get the MB.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D-Tech now makes phones cases of the Disney walls...

https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/1007706949054599168?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Take home a piece of Sanaa

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-ta...vice-serving-board-on-sale-at-kidani-village/


----------



## han22735

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Take home a piece of Sanaa
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-ta...vice-serving-board-on-sale-at-kidani-village/



This is great.  We love the bread service.  I wonder if the app will have it for sale.


----------



## FoxC63

JETSDAD said:


> I told my wife I was going to get the Jessica Rabbit MB....my wife told me that I wasn't going to get the Jessica Rabbit MB.



Of all the MBs that have come and gone this is by far my absolute favorite.  The colors are gorgeous as is the character.  Well done Disney! I'd buy it for my husband but if I'm being honest, I'd be the one wearing it!


----------



## linzbear

This is a few pages late, but 32" is an average 18 month old.  The height restriction is effectively a "no infants" rule.  I'd hardly consider that too restrictive for a kids area.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I love the Jessica Rabbit design (I love the movie too) and the Mulan design is done very well IMO.


----------



## Roxyfire

Farro said:


> We sure liked it better at night!  By the way, roller coasters make the best ride photos. We have some from Dollywood that are embarrassing (what the heck happens to my face?) to the point of being hysterical.
> 
> View attachment 330062



You should see my RnRC photos...downright scary.


----------



## osully

I'd have to say our worst on-ride photo was Frozen! Nobody in our boat knew a photo was being taken, and we just look BORED!!


----------



## SJMajor67

Just got out of Incredibles 2 and it was fantastic! Just as good as the first one! My wife and I thought it was done perfectly! If you enjoyed the first one you will definitely enjoy this one.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> I have stopped telling my mom when I order a magicband. I still have to deal with “the look” when it arrives though...


I have stopped telling my *Wife,* when I order *anything.* I still have to deal with “the look” when it arrives though.
There.......
Adjusted for married men.


----------



## soniam

Roxyfire said:


> You should see my RnRC photos...downright scary.



I always look like I am praying, in extreme pain, or having a brain aneurysm in my RNRC pictures My eyes are always closed too. One time I almost lost my glasses, and you can see me holding onto them and everything else for dear life in the picture. Let's just say, it isn't my favorite ride, especially that launch But I can usually endure one ride per day on it.


----------



## skier_pete

SJMajor67 said:


> Just got out of Incredibles 2 and it was fantastic! Just as good as the first one! My wife and I thought it was done perfectly! If you enjoyed the first one you will definitely enjoy this one.



Agree!  DD15 thought it was better than the original. I'm not sure because the original had some deeper themes that I really loved and this one tried to do that as well but i dont think quite succeeded, but it's still a great film. The cinematography is stunning and I wish some live action movies had as good action sequences.


----------



## Andyman33

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Take home a piece of Sanaa
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-ta...vice-serving-board-on-sale-at-kidani-village/



Anyone local that can buy me one and I'll pay you as well to ship it to me??? I won't be there until October and I'm sure there won't be any left by then....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Walt Disney World Monorail Operating Hours Changing on June 22-23


----------



## dina444444

*News*

‘Incredibles 2’ Even Stronger As Pixar Pic Soars To Amazing $180M+


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fox Board to Consider Comcast Offer During Wednesday Board Meeting


----------



## MissGina5

Incredibles 2: I enjoyed it more than the first one! I didn't get bored once!

My inside sources are telling me that CMs are having trouble getting on Slinky Dog because it keeps breaking down. There is apparently an overheating problem.


ALSO BAO was literally the most adorable and I almost cried.


----------



## FoxC63

osully said:


> I'd have to say our worst on-ride photo was Frozen! Nobody in our boat knew a photo was being taken, and we just look BORED!!


 Thanks for this!


----------



## OKW Lover

MissGina5 said:


> My inside sources are telling me that CMs are having trouble getting on Slinky Dog because it keeps breaking down. There is apparently an overheating problem.


I've heard that some have ridden it more than once.


----------



## FoxC63

@rteetz 

I noticed the Festival of Fantasy Parade at Magic Kingdom changes from 3pm to 2pm effective August 19, 2018.

Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/five-day/2018-08-15/


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> @rteetz
> 
> I noticed the Festival of Fantasy Parade at Magic Kingdom changes from 3pm to 2pm effective August 19, 2018.
> 
> Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/five-day/2018-08-15/


Yes they do that for the Halloween party. Did the same this past year.


----------



## MissGina5

OKW Lover said:


> I've heard that some have ridden it more than once.


Yes that is also true because CMs get to invite 1 CM friend to ride with them.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> Yes they do that for the Halloween party. Did the same this past year.



Yes, I do know that, I haven't seen this information posted on your thread.


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, I do know that, I haven't seen this information posted on your thread.


I’m fairly certain it was months against but I could be wrong.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Do we need to start a 'worst ride photo' thread?


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Do we need to start a 'worst ride photo' thread?



That would be funny to see all the images!


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Do we need to start a 'worst ride photo' thread?


Not on this board...


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
Shanghai Disneyland Resort opened on this date 2 years ago!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Not on this board...



Yeah I don't actually think that thread would fit anywhere.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah I don't actually think that thread would fit anywhere.



There is the community board that has threads like that on it


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> There is the community board that has threads like that on it


It probably would fit on the Theme Park Community board.


----------



## rteetz

Has anyone noticed when looking at magicbands on your account it shows a picture of the special edition magicband you have linked to your account? I don't remember it doing that before. So for example, I have an AK 20 band on my account and it shows a picture of the band next to the band number. Thats helpful when you have 20+ bands linked to your account.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More on the future of Pixar

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/who-will-disney-promote-fill-john-lasseter-void-1120592


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> Has anyone noticed when looking at magicbands on your account it shows a picture of the special edition magicband you have linked to your account? I don't remember it doing that before. So for example, I have an AK 20 band on my account and it shows a picture of the band next to the band number. Thats helpful when you have 20+ bands linked to your account.



It's done that for awhile.  When I added the Dumbo band to My son's account in May of 17 it showed up as the band.


----------



## rteetz

splash327 said:


> It's done that for awhile.  When I added the Dumbo band to My son's account in May of 17 it showed up as the band.


Maybe I don't go on the magicband part of the site that much. I usually link on the app.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   SeaWorld Orlando Adds New Infinity Falls Water Ride to Online Park Map


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   FriendShip Boat Dock at Disney's Boardwalk Resort to Be Refurbished Next Week


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Has anyone noticed when looking at magicbands on your account it shows a picture of the special edition magicband you have linked to your account? I don't remember it doing that before. So for example, I have an AK 20 band on my account and it shows a picture of the band next to the band number. Thats helpful when you have 20+ bands linked to your account.


I can’t even tease you about your magic band collection given I have 2 packed binders of pins at home and will undoubtedly need a third sooner than later


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I can’t even tease you about your magic band collection given I have 2 packed binders of pins at home and will undoubtedly need a third sooner than later


I have a pin board too....


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I have a pin board too....


I think the Star Wars expansion should be named in our honor


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I think the Star Wars expansion should be named in our honor


For sure!


----------



## BigRed98

Happy Father’s Day to all the dads!!!


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *Photo update*
> 
> PHOTO UPDATE: Epcot Construction Projects and Vikings (Guardians of the Galaxy, Ratatouille, Skyliner and More)



Photos of Guardians construction do not do justice to the size and scale of the building.  It looks massive. 

Gondolas in my opinion do have a negative impact on EPCOT sightlines, but I think the transportation needed another opti0n desperately.


----------



## umichigan10

Fantasia79 said:


> Photos of Guardians construction do not do justice to the size and scale of the building.  It looks massive.
> 
> Gondolas in my opinion do have a negative impact on EPCOT sightlines, but I think the transportation needed another opti0n desperately.


You can definitely see Skyliner but I don’t feel like it’s in your face intrusive. You kinda have to look for them go see them (aside from the beam at the IG of course)


----------



## OKW Lover

Fantasia79 said:


> Gondolas in my opinion do have a negative impact on EPCOT sightlines,


I was in Epcot last night (6/16) and there are only a couple of spots where there will be any impact.  There is one spot as you walk from the bridge down towards France where you can see the top of one of the owners slightly above the buildings.  You really have to look for it.  

No doubt once the cables are up you'll be able to see them and the cars over the waterway by IG.



umichigan10 said:


> You can definitely see Skyliner but I don’t feel like it’s in your face intrusive. You kinda have to look for them go see them (aside from the beam at the IG of course)


I agree that they won't be intrusive.  Far worse is the intrusion of the new Rivera resort.


----------



## umichigan10

OKW Lover said:


> I was in Epcot last night (6/16) and there are only a couple of spots where there will be any impact.  There is one spot as you walk from the bridge down towards France where you can see the top of one of the owners slightly above the buildings.  You really have to look for it.
> 
> No doubt once the cables are up you'll be able to see them and the cars over the waterway by IG.
> 
> 
> I agree that they won't be intrusive.  Far worse is the intrusion of the new Rivera resort.


At least from what I could tell is that riviera is more over the open space between Germany and China than anything. Which isn’t awful in my book


----------



## jade1

Fantasia79 said:


> Gondolas in my opinion do have a negative impact on EPCOT sightlines,



However, Walt's original EPCOT model has a skyliner in one corner of EPCOT. You can see it riding People Mover in MK. 

It has a "Tower" (Riviera Resort?) as well.


----------



## Fantasia79

@OKW Lover @umichigan10 @jade1 Internatinoal Gateway was a really peaceful area, that one is really rough.  

I noticed you see the tops of only a couple stanchions, I’m curious to see if you’ll notice gondolas in between trees/buildings.  That would be a bigger distraction for me that tops of stanchions.

Putting some faith in Disney that in the end it’ll look very organic to overall scheme.  

Again, something had to give in regards to transportation.


----------



## Fantasia79

Also, is anyone is going to the parks this month?  (Not a news topic, sorry)


----------



## umichigan10

Fantasia79 said:


> @OKW Lover @umichigan10 @jade1 Internatinoal Gateway was a really peaceful area, that one is really rough.
> 
> I noticed you see the tops of only a couple stanchions, I’m curious to see if you’ll notice gondolas in between trees/buildings.  That would be a bigger distraction for me that tops of stanchions.
> 
> Putting some faith in Disney that in the end it’ll look very organic to overall scheme.
> 
> Again, something had to give in regards to transportation.


I think the chaos of the area remains to be seen. Since it’ll be a constant stream of 8 people or so maybe it won’t be as bad compared to if they were running a monorail or light rail to the area


----------



## umichigan10

Fantasia79 said:


> Also, is anyone is going to the parks this month?  (Not a news topic, sorry)


I’ve been here since Tuesday, leaving tomorrow. I’ve been in denial about the latter since  woke up this morning


----------



## dina444444

Fantasia79 said:


> Also, is anyone is going to the parks this month?  (Not a news topic, sorry)


I'll be in WDW in a few weeks. I was at Disneyland yesterday like I am most Saturdays lol


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Fantasia79 said:


> Also, is anyone is going to the parks this month?  (Not a news topic, sorry)


I’m going the beginning of July.


----------



## jade1

Fantasia79 said:


> @OKW Lover @umichigan10 @jade1 Internatinoal Gateway was a really peaceful area, that one is really rough.



Agreed. Was only commenting on "Walt's" vision of EPCOT including a skyliner.

Am not happy of the IG ramifications from it.

But as one interested in staying at Rivera, I might end up liking it after all.

I would not stay there with EPCOT access.


----------



## Boski

Out of curiosity why did the rider swap thread get locked?


----------



## rteetz

Boski said:


> Out of curiosity why did the rider swap thread get locked?


If you are looking to further discuss the rider swap changes visit the thread on TPAS.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Soarin merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-new-merchandise-for-soarin-around-the-world-glides-into-epcot/


----------



## Keels

Fantasia79 said:


> Also, is anyone is going to the parks this month?  (Not a news topic, sorry)



I'm there next week.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Just got back from the incredibles; it was a packed theater!  Guessing it will have a really good box office weekend.  The Disney previews that played were Wreck It Ralph and Winnie the Pooh.  Winnie the Pooh looked really cute for families; we will definitely be seeing this one.


----------



## dina444444

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Just got back from the incredibles; it was a packed theater!  Guessing it will have a really good box office weekend.  The Disney previews that played were Wreck It Ralph and Winnie the Pooh.  Winnie the Pooh looked really cute for families; we will definitely be seeing this one.


It's on track for $180M+ right now


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Just got back from the incredibles; it was a packed theater!  Guessing it will have a really good box office weekend.  The Disney previews that played were Wreck It Ralph and Winnie the Pooh.  Winnie the Pooh looked really cute for families; we will definitely be seeing this one.



We had those as well as Mary Poppins Returns and the Nutcracker

We saw it at the drive-in - definitely most crowded I have seen it


----------



## MissGina5

Fantasia79 said:


> Also, is anyone is going to the parks this month?  (Not a news topic, sorry)


me!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Question for those who have seen Incredibles 2: I've been hearing really good things, except for one review I read this morning that said it wasn't so much a sequel as a replay of the first film.  Sound fair??


----------



## MommaBerd

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Question for those who have seen Incredibles 2: I've been hearing really good things, except for one review I read this morning that said it wasn't so much a sequel as a replay of the first film.  Sound fair??



I strongly disagree...except to the extent that there is an embittered  villain who has a diabolical plot which the super hero family foils...Oops! Probably should have put a spoiler tag on that!


----------



## SureAsLiz

MissGina5 said:


> Incredibles 2: I enjoyed it more than the first one! I didn't get bored once!
> 
> *My inside sources are telling me that CMs are having trouble getting on Slinky Dog because it keeps breaking down. There is apparently an overheating problem.*
> 
> 
> ALSO BAO was literally the most adorable and I almost cried.



This wasn't a problem yesterday afternoon (even if the sun tried to make it one). Rode it multiple times and the entire operation was extremely smooth


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Question for those who have seen Incredibles 2: I've been hearing really good things, except for one review I read this morning that said it wasn't so much a sequel as a replay of the first film.  Sound fair??



OK - I loved the film - but yes I can see where that could come through. There are many beats in the movie that are similar to the first movie, but there's plenty of originality to it too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Question for those who have seen Incredibles 2: I've been hearing really good things, except for one review I read this morning that said it wasn't so much a sequel as a replay of the first film.  Sound fair??



I don't think I would go that far - I mean, definitely similar plot elements and tone (I think given that there was a 13 year gap the fact they were able to maintain a similar tone I think is amazing).

I guess I could see someone thinking that - but I mean, you could say Finding Dory is a replay of Finding Nemo if you wanted to as well


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney theme parks pricing power

https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/di...arks-1529331115#click=https://t.co/NamcIW5GDx


----------



## tlmadden73

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Just got back from the incredibles; it was a packed theater!  Guessing it will have a really good box office weekend.  The Disney previews that played were Wreck It Ralph and Winnie the Pooh.  Winnie the Pooh looked really cute for families; we will definitely be seeing this one.


Not sure why my theatre didn't play a trailer for Winnie the Pooh. That would have been fun to see.  
Trying to remember what we saw: Wreck it Ralph, Bumblebee, The Grinch, How to Train Your Dragon, Dog Days. (may have been one more)



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Question for those who have seen Incredibles 2: I've been hearing really good things, except for one review I read this morning that said it wasn't so much a sequel as a replay of the first film.  Sound fair??


Not as blatant as say Star Wars a Force Awakens versus A New Hope, but the as others have said .. it has the same tone .. the bad guy has similar motivation as Syndrome, but a whole different reasoning. 

To me it all works out since no time passes between the end of the first and the beginning of the second .. so it feels more like a continuation than just a "sequel".


----------



## dina444444

Photo Update

Disneyland Resort Update: Pixar Pier – Are We There Yet?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney theme parks pricing power
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/di...arks-1529331115#click=https://t.co/NamcIW5GDx



_"Some park loyalists expressed outrage in online forums over the price."
_​You're KIDDING?!?!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Join Us for the Disney Parks Blog H2O Glow Nights Party at Typhoon Lagoon


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BREAKING: Phantom Manor Reopening at Disneyland Paris Pushed to January 2019


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Epcot’s Guardians of the Galaxy Roller Coaster Building and Future World Sight Lines


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Mickey Ice Cream Bar inspired Ears:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-transform-into-must-have-summer-disney-ears/

I know what they are going for my it just looks like it is torn, not bitten


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Starbucks “You Are Here” Mugs Arrive In Disneyland Paris


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Phantom Manor Reopening at Disneyland Paris Pushed to January 2019




That's a pretty big delay right?  Guess worth it to make sure it is done properly


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's a pretty big delay right?  Guess worth it to make sure it is done properly


Yep, it was supposed to reopen in October I believe.


----------



## SJMajor67

Incredibles 2 had the all-time highest opening weekend for an animated movie, with $180 million domestically and $231 million globally.

https://www.vox.com/2018/6/18/17474796/incredibles-2-box-office-records


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> New Mickey Ice Cream Bar inspired Ears:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-transform-into-must-have-summer-disney-ears/
> 
> I know what they are going for my it just looks like it is torn, not bitten



Ok but still like...GIMME


----------



## jlundeen

Boy, they are really going wild with all the magic bands and ears all of a sudden...  I'm thinking that I don't have any room...  but....  maybe one or two more!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney theme parks pricing power
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/di...arks-1529331115#click=https://t.co/NamcIW5GDx




Definitely interesting what this could mean, especially with the potential of adopting a dynamic pricing model similar to airlines, in which prices fluctuate depending on when a ticket is purchased ... or could they go to something like they do with the cruise line where it starts at one price the day sales open and then as the ship fills up they increase the prices (more or less depending on how fill they get)


----------



## dina444444

*News*

‘Incredibles 2’ Record $183M Beats ‘Captain America: Civil War’ Opening & Lifetime Totals Of ‘Cars 3’, ‘A Bug’s Life’


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

umichigan10 said:


> That super stretchy burger sounds like it might kill me, but I’m a sucker for mozzarella sticks at any and all times



I had one on Thursday night last week.  To be honest, the cheese stick kinda got lost in the sauce.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney theme parks pricing power
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/di...arks-1529331115#click=https://t.co/NamcIW5GDx



Just a matter of time until tickets look like room rates and flights.  January becoming one of the busiest months also shows people are comfortable moving vacations in non-traditional times (according to Touringplans)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> Just a matter of time until tickets look like room rates and flights.  January becoming one of the busiest months also shows people are comfortable moving vacations in non-traditional times (according to Touringplans)



and I can just imagine the craziness of people on the boards here for when the next years packages, etc. can be booked if that opening day is also the cheapest price you can ever get ... and how insane that will be for travel agencies!


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> Just a matter of time until tickets look like room rates and flights.  January becoming one of the busiest months also shows people are comfortable moving vacations in non-traditional times (according to Touringplans)


January also had a change in how the holidays fell which gave more people time off during the beginning weeks of the month. It was a perfect storm during marathon weekend this year with people still on winter break and the marathon crowds.


----------



## Firebird060

Funniest thing with people willing to move there vacations around, you get weekend at disney like 2 weekends ago, which were supposed to be busy and honestly were barely more busy then say a early april crowd which is quite low.  It was nice in WDW 2 weekends ago, walked onto alot of rides which was surprising


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bus times officially in the MDE app!

Bus Times at Walt Disney World Resort Now Available in Newly Redesigned My Disney Experience App


----------



## romitaz

I'm updating my App now to take a look.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bus times officially in the MDE app!
> 
> Bus Times at Walt Disney World Resort Now Available in Newly Redesigned My Disney Experience App



 I can't believe it took them this long to put them on there, it's going to be such a welcomed feature.  The best part of the short lived Express bus was knowing the times it was leaving.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I can't believe it took them this long to put them on there, it's going to be such a welcomed feature.  The best part of the short lived Express bus was knowing the times it was leaving.


Agreed, I really enjoyed that service.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bus times officially in the MDE app!
> 
> Bus Times at Walt Disney World Resort Now Available in Newly Redesigned My Disney Experience App


The is the best MDE news I think I have ever seen! I have been wanting this service for so long!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

   Universal Studios Update: Testing Fountains for New Nighttime Show (PART 1)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   "Dance the World" Performances Taking Place at Magic Kingdom This Month


----------



## FinnsMom7

Do the bus times only show if you are currently on a property - I have a September ressie booked and I dont have the bus time option under my hotel tab.


----------



## rteetz

FinnsMom7 said:


> Do the bus times only show if you are currently on a property - I have a September ressie booked and I dont have the bus time option under my hotel tab.


Correct only if you are on property.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bus times officially in the MDE app!
> 
> Bus Times at Walt Disney World Resort Now Available in Newly Redesigned My Disney Experience App



So it's just for trips from the resorts now? They don't mention anything about being able to check when taking a bus from a park, which would also be handy.


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> So it's just for trips from the resorts now? They don't mention anything about being able to check when taking a bus from a park, which would also be handy.


I believe that is correct. They could potentially expand it later.


----------



## rteetz

Lamplight Lounge pricing is now up on the Disneyland app.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Sweet Candy Tears Coming to Bing Bong’s Sweet Stuff in Pixar Pier at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## dina444444

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Resort 6/18/18 (Lamplight Lounge, Pixar Pier, Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge, Etc.)


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Sweet Candy Tears Coming to Bing Bong’s Sweet Stuff in Pixar Pier at Disney California Adventure Park


I really want that bing bong apple...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New ‘Four Parks’ Jewelry Sets Arrive at Walt Disney World


----------



## BigRed98

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Sweet Candy Tears Coming to Bing Bong’s Sweet Stuff in Pixar Pier at Disney California Adventure Park



I don’t understand how Disney’s not able to have Jessie’s Carousel, Luxo lamp on top of entrance sign, and Bing Bongs Confectionary open in time for grand opening of Pixar Pier. I usually defend Pixar Pier but this irks me.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I don’t understand how Disney’s not able to have Jessie’s Carousel, Luxo lamp on top of entrance sign, and Bing Bongs Confectionary open in time for grand opening of Pixar Pier. I usually defend Pixar Pier but this irks me.


They are barely going to have the rest of it ready. Who knows when "phase 2" will start either. Not to mention World of Color won't open for the Grand Opening either.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Spaceguy55

2019 room rates showing up now but not bookable past Oct 31st...maybe a SWGE hint ?


----------



## Iowamomof4

Spaceguy55 said:


> 2019 room rates showing up now but not bookable past Oct 31st...maybe a SWGE hint ?



Nah, that's because rooms can only be booked something like 499 days out or whatever.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Spaceguy55 said:


> 2019 room rates showing up now but not bookable past Oct 31st...maybe a SWGE hint ?


BTW, where are you seeing the rates?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Nah, that's because rooms can only be booked something like 499 days out or whatever.


Yep


----------



## Spaceguy55

Iowamomof4 said:


> BTW, where are you seeing the rates?


I just clicked on the rate calendar and was able to go to the end of 2019
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/all-star-movies-resort/rates-rooms/room-only/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Gusey

Not sure if already posted but the Stitch is back at World of Disney. Still hope for all the figures and colour remaining in the store 




 at 8:37


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Gusey said:


> Not sure if already posted but the Stitch is back at World of Disney. Still hope for all the figures and colour remaining in the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 8:37



Disney springs has the prettiest water.


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney springs has the prettiest water.


It's not the water. It's the color of the substrate beneath the water. Pretty sure it's just painted concrete to create the effect. But yes, it shows up pretty. Though I would argue the Emerald Coast, where it is naturally that color thanks to the sand, is prettier.


----------



## hertamaniac

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disney springs has the prettiest water.



There are some natural springs in central Florida that are stunning and doesn't require any man-made fabrication.  I do think DS did a good job mimicking.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jknezek said:


> It's not the water. It's the color of the substrate beneath the water. Pretty sure it's just painted concrete to create the effect. But yes, it shows up pretty. Though I would argue the Emerald Coast, where it is naturally that color thanks to the sand, is prettier.



Ok let me rephrase.

Besides exotic locations I have never been too, Disney springs colored substrate below the water is very pretty. But not the prettiest, because I have not been everywhere to compare.

Was not meant to be phrased in a mean way (felt I needed to add this since you can't tell tone on the internet).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS *

Information for 2019 dining plan announced:

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/06/19/2019-disney-vacation-packages-and-dining-plans-released/

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-dining-plan.htm#prices2019

no real changes to the plans themselves - and looks like no price change for adults.  Kids went up a few bucks

Cost comparison (2019 vs 2018):
- Quick Service plan: Adults: $52.49/night vs $52.49/night (no change) .... kids $23.78/night vs $21.75
- Standard plan: Adults: $75.40/night vs $75.40/night (no change) .... kids $27.98/night vs $25.80
- Deluxe plan: Adults: $116.24/night vs $116.24/night (no change) .... kids $43.49/night vs $39.90


----------



## MommaBerd

Re: Bus times - I’m at AKL, and the Bus Times feature in the app just says “every 20 minutes.” So, maybe it isn’t rolled out for all the resorts?


----------



## dina444444

*News*

‘Incredibles 2’ $23.9M Monday Is The Best Ever For An Animated Movie


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> ‘Incredibles 2’ $23.9M Monday Is The Best Ever For An Animated Movie



wow, that's really high for a weekday ... though perhaps my view is distorted given that my kids are still in school and I know that is not the case everywhere


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, that's really high for a weekday ... though perhaps my view is distorted given that my kids are still in school and I know that is not the case everywhere


A lot of schools are now out for summer. I think NY is one of the few states where school goes till close to the end of June.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> A lot of schools are now out for summer. I think NY is one of the few states where school goes till close to the end of June.



yup - we finish the end of this week.  We also have the privilege of just having more days of school than like anywhere else (my daughter's planner ran out of pages as there are too many school days here)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, that's really high for a weekday ... though perhaps my view is distorted given that my kids are still in school and I know that is not the case everywhere


Your kids are still in school? My sister ended June 8th and I thought WI was late.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Your kids are still in school? My sister ended June 8th and I thought WI was late.


A lot of schools in Los Angeles got out last week. It varies around the country.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Your kids are still in school? My sister ended June 8th and I thought WI was late.



yeah - this is their last week.  Actually today is their last full day and then they have 3 half days.

They just have a lot of school.  They go back later (they start right after Labor Day) but then only get one week at Christmas and one week at Easter (and a few days here and there) vacation


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah - this is their last week.  Actually today is their last full day and then they have 3 half days.
> 
> They just have a lot of school.  They go back later (they start right after Labor Day) but then only get one week at Christmas and one week at Easter (and a few days here and there) vacation



Our district ends today. We only have the state mandated 180 days, but start after Labor Day. Most districts around us start a week before. We also ended up with I think 8 days off from snow etc that pushed us back.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> Our district ends today. We only have the state mandated 180 days, but start after Labor Day. Most districts around us start a week before. We also ended up with I think 8 days off from snow etc that pushed us back.



yeah, we had a bunch of snow days but instead of extending the year they just took away Spring (Easter) Break

sorry, probably enough chatter/complaining about my kid's school schedule 

back to the news!


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> Your kids are still in school? My sister ended June 8th and I thought WI was late.



My son's last day of school was Friday 15th.  Three days of finals; Wed, Thurs and Fri all of which were half days and he was fried!


----------



## pkrieger2287

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS *
> 
> Information for 2019 dining plan announced:
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/06/19/2019-disney-vacation-packages-and-dining-plans-released/
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-dining-plan.htm#prices2019
> 
> no real changes to the plans themselves - and looks like no price change for adults.  Kids went up a few bucks
> 
> Cost comparison (2019 vs 2018):
> - Quick Service plan: Adults: $52.49/night vs $52.49/night (no change) .... kids $23.78/night vs $21.75
> - Standard plan: Adults: $75.40/night vs $75.40/night (no change) .... kids $27.98/night vs $25.80
> - Deluxe plan: Adults: $116.24/night vs $116.24/night (no change) .... kids $43.49/night vs $39.90




Without adding more value to the plans I feel they've reached the point of where the price can't go much higher.  Glad they acknowledged that and didn't shift things much.  Curious as to whether dining plan purchases are down for this year.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah - this is their last week.  Actually today is their last full day and then they have 3 half days.
> 
> They just have a lot of school.  They go back later (they start right after Labor Day) but then only get one week at Christmas and one week at Easter (and a few days here and there) vacation


We start right after Labor Day also. And only get one week for each of those holidays.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

All in the Details: Imagineers Put the Finishing Touches on Toy Story Land


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
DS Update: The Projects


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Churro Ice Cream Sandwich Rides Into Sleepy Hollow Refreshments at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tickets for Halloween Party Disneyland Paris Now on Sale


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Reworked Toy Story Mania Queue Debuts


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Fox & Disney Forced To Increase Sky News’ Budget To $130M Per Year To Push Through Takeover

Walt Disney Agrees to Acquire Sky News, Annual Funding to Be Boosted to $130M


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Pending Fox Board Meeting Decision Disney Will Likely Boost Offer with Cash


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Temporary Floral Garden Proposed for Hong Kong Disneyland Expansion Area


----------



## JARNJ3

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: New Churro Ice Cream Sandwich Rides Into Sleepy Hollow Refreshments at Magic Kingdom



Boo.  It looks like that replaced the freshly made chipwich - with real chocolate chip cookies.  Only way I'd ever eat vanilla ice cream! I'd always go out of my way to get that!

Oh well - I need to find another snack - probably that Mickey Head Cinnamon bun - that is super delicious!


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> All in the Details: Imagineers Put the Finishing Touches on Toy Story Land



Hidden Mickey at 1:27


----------



## rteetz

JARNJ3 said:


> Boo.  It looks like that replaced the freshly made chipwich - with real chocolate chip cookies.  Only way I'd ever eat vanilla ice cream! I'd always go out of my way to get that!
> 
> Oh well - I need to find another snack - probably that Mickey Head Cinnamon bun - that is super delicious!


I did love that cookie sandwich.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

BigRed98 said:


> Hidden Mickey at 1:27


It was appearantly too hidden for me as I didn't catch that when I watched it. Rewatched it and of course it's clear as day now lol.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: New Churro Ice Cream Sandwich Rides Into Sleepy Hollow Refreshments at Magic Kingdom



 And it's a snack credit! I wanted to try one when we went to Disneyland but never got around to it, so I'm excited for this next trip.


----------



## Andyman33

any rumours of updating the games in toy story mania or still the same games?
if there is a ride that would be the EASIEST to upgrade/change/update that is the one......


----------



## rteetz

Andyman33 said:


> any rumours of updating the games in toy story mania or still the same games?
> if there is a ride that would be the EASIEST to upgrade/change/update that is the one......


You would think they would but unfortunately not.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sneak Peak at Duffy The Disney Bear’s New Friend Arriving in Aulani Soon


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Lamplight Lounge Menu Revealed, Opening June 23rd at Disney California Adventure


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pkrieger2287 said:


> Without adding more value to the plans I feel they've reached the point of where the price can't go much higher.  Glad they acknowledged that and didn't shift things much.  Curious as to whether dining plan purchases are down for this year.




I think it is already at the point that it is hard to save money (or even break even) - though I get the convenience factor and not having to worry about the price of any item, etc. 

and given that the kids price is the one that went up makes me think that people were really leveraging character buffet's to make the value out of the plan


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I did love that cookie sandwich.



I was really excited by this announcement, and then I realized it was replacing my favorite snack in WDW. Though I have high hopes for this one replacing it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Guardians Awesome Mix Live Rockets-In Awesome Snacks to Fife & Drum Tavern at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Part of the World of Disney renovation at Disneyland has opened

https://twitter.com/mouseplanet/status/1009135293838946305?s=21


----------



## ONUAtrain

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Part of the World of Disney renovation at Disneyland has opened
> 
> https://twitter.com/mouseplanet/status/1009135293838946305?s=21



I'm disappointed in the change, but I guess it will fit with the current Disney Springs theme they have going on.


----------



## cwoww

rteetz said:


> Your kids are still in school? My sister ended June 8th and I thought WI was late.



my kid is still in school too, til Friday.  We had a lot of snow days this winter in PA. Our district does not have them built into the school calendar (so ridiculous).  So they had to extend the school year by 5 days to make up the snow days.


----------



## rteetz

cwoww said:


> my kid is still in school too, til Friday.  We had a lot of snow days this winter in PA. Our district does not have them built into the school calendar (so ridiculous).  So they had to extend the school year by 5 days to make up the snow days.


Makes sense. Most WI schools build 2 days into their calendar. 

Anyways I probably should stop discussing this and back to the news!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> All in the Details: Imagineers Put the Finishing Touches on Toy Story Land




So Wheezy is a "bath toy" but then the box says "don't submerge in water" ... maybe they at is why he is wheezy?  he got submerged when he shouldn't have?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Part of the World of Disney renovation at Disneyland has opened
> 
> https://twitter.com/mouseplanet/status/1009135293838946305?s=21



not as bad as I feared - at least has some theming to fit with DS and isn't as sterile as the Disney Stores in the malls are trending


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> not as bad as I feared - at least has some theming to fit with DS and isn't as sterile as the Disney Stores in the malls are trending


This is DTD not DS.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This is DTD not DS.



oh gotcha - sorry, my bad ... any thought that this will be similar to the change at the DS one?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh gotcha - sorry, my bad ... any thought that this will be similar to the change at the DS one?


Not sure but I would imagine they are similar.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pete Doctor names CCO of Pixar, Jennifer Lee CCO of Disney Animation

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...nifer-lee-lead-pixar-disney-animation-1121432

https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.co...imation-studios-name-chief-creative-officers/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Celebrate! Tokyo Disneyland” Nighttime Spectacular Debuts at Tokyo Disneyland on July 10th


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP NOW: Mulan 20th Anniversary Merchandise Released on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   New Traffic Light on Victory Way Operational Beginning June 26 at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Universal Orlando Guests Can Meet Blue at AMC’s Jurassic World Double Feature


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

  Hollywood Studios Update: Temporary Closure of Toy Story Mania and More (PART 1)


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> This is DTD not DS.



This same look will come to DS. You can already see some of the brick work through open doors


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> This same look will come to DS. You can already see some of the brick work through open doors


I do like the brick rather than all white walls or something.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Halloween on the High Seas Cruises Haunting Disney Ships this Fall


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Turning a Moment into a Movement: Disney VoluntEARS Make a Difference During the Global Week of Service


----------



## tarheelblue8853

JARNJ3 said:


> Boo.  It looks like that replaced the freshly made chipwich - with real chocolate chip cookies.  Only way I'd ever eat vanilla ice cream! I'd always go out of my way to get that!
> 
> Oh well - I need to find another snack - probably that Mickey Head Cinnamon bun - that is super delicious!



That cookie ice cream sandwich was my go to snack at Magic Kingdom!  I got into a bad habit of getting one every night before the fireworks. Looks like I gotta find something new now.


----------



## Ambehnke

The sleepy hollow cookie ice cream sandwich was the best but I would think you could still get one at the plaza.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tarheelblue8853 said:


> That cookie ice cream sandwich was my go to snack at Magic Kingdom!  I got into a bad habit of getting one every night before the fireworks. Looks like I gotta find something new now.



We love be Sleepy Hollow but they do have a habbit or taking things off the menu that we like (used to love getting the coffe floats there)


----------



## rteetz

Looks like WDW booking is down right now...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Looks like WDW booking is down right now...



I can book via the Travel Agent site, but direct booking for WDW has been down for about 30 minutes.


----------



## TexasBee

Direct booking appears to still be down.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

*Fox, Disney Announce New Deal*

https://www.wsj.com/articles/fox-disney-announce-new-deal-1529496937

https://www.wsj.com/articles/fox-di...Icq/Fnvt4tctA==&reflink=article_copyURL_share


----------



## Moliphino

Ambehnke said:


> The sleepy hollow cookie ice cream sandwich was the best but I would think you could still get one at the plaza.



I always went for the one in AK because they used Haagen Dazs insteady of Edy's (used to be at the cart before the bridge to Africa, now at Dino Bites).


----------



## themommy

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, we had a bunch of snow days but instead of extending the year they just took away Spring (Easter) Break
> 
> sorry, probably enough chatter/complaining about my kid's school schedule
> 
> back to the news!


Sorry, couldn’t help but reply. For snow  makeup days here, they tried taking away part of spring break instead of adding on to the end of school ONCE. They won’t be doing that again. People were so ticked off that hardly anyone sent their kids.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

themommy said:


> Sorry, couldn’t help but reply. For snow  makeup days here, they tried taking away part of spring break instead of adding on to the end of school ONCE. They won’t be doing that again. People were so ticked off that hardly anyone sent their kids.




funny thing was, this year they changed our spring break as in the past it was always the week before Easter but this year they made it the week after.  But we had made plans before the calendar came out assuming it would be the week before like always, so my kids wound up missing that week ... but then being back for the "make up" days for the spring break that turned out not to happen ... I wonder if others in our town did similar so more people than typical were actually around 

People weren't happy about losing the dates but I think they largely preferred that vs extending the school year


----------



## mollmoll4

Looks like Fox accepted Disney's new deal:

https://www.wsj.com/articles/fox-disney-announce-new-deal-1529496937


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Fox, Disney Announce New Deal*
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/fox-disney-announce-new-deal-1529496937
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/fox-disney-announce-new-deal-1529496937?emailToken=7ff1f0c197eb86718a2de2ed637c9f3dQz4O+L6HRySW4jstSBv+0dvsMFQBjIT1pLs0jeT4ps5Y5eznkV3YxfiIZmXMj6cGKmqtWaMPaIcq/Fnvt4tctA==&reflink=article_copyURL_share




Story from Bloomberg as well:

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...tened-bid-from-disney-dealing-blow-to-comcast


Ups it to $71m - about $10/share more than original bid and apparently has more flexibility than Comcast's offer (The new offer gives Fox shareholders the option to take their payment in the form of cash or stock, up to a 50-50 level).  With the debt position Comcast would have already been with their prior offer I just can't see them beating this one

Disney also plans to take on about $13.8 billion of Fox’s net debt. That would lift the total transaction value above about $85 billion.



Just insane amounts of money


----------



## dina444444

*News*

‘Incredibles 2’ Flies To Best Tuesday In June With Near $27M


----------



## dina444444

Article about Hulu

Fate of Hulu Hangs in the Balance of Comcast-Disney War for Fox


----------



## dlavender

When your work and WDW passions meet!  

Not really news, but kind of since the Japan Pavilion is getting some construction tarps!


----------



## HuskieJohn

FoxC63 said:


> LOVE Ant-Man!



I too extremely enjoyed the orignal and look forward to this one...but I have hit my limit for the movie theaters since IW, Solo & I2 and will be waiting for this to hit Redbox.  Likely wont go to another movie in the theater until the week of Christmas...unless I get a promotion.


----------



## umichigan10

I thought this tweet would be appreciated here 


TheMaxRebo said:


> Story from Bloomberg as well:
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...tened-bid-from-disney-dealing-blow-to-comcast
> 
> 
> Ups it to $71m - about $10/share more than original bid and apparently has more flexibility than Comcast's offer (The new offer gives Fox shareholders the option to take their payment in the form of cash or stock, up to a 50-50 level).  With the debt position Comcast would have already been with their prior offer I just can't see them beating this one
> 
> Disney also plans to take on about $13.8 billion of Fox’s net debt. That would lift the total transaction value above about $85 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> Just insane amounts of money


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> View attachment 331155
> 
> When your work and WDW passions meet!
> 
> Not really news, but kind of since the Japan Pavilion is getting some construction tarps!


Probably for the new restaurant.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

dlavender said:


> View attachment 331155
> 
> When your work and WDW passions meet!
> 
> Not really news, but kind of since the Japan Pavilion is getting some construction tarps!



This is awesome!! I felt this same excitement when finding out that my company does work for GKTW


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney’s Bob Iger On Need For Fox Deal: “The Consumer Is Voting — Loudly”


----------



## Bay Max

umichigan10 said:


> I thought this tweet would be appreciated here View attachment 331163


----------



## Faldred

HuskieJohn said:


> I too extremely enjoyed the orignal and look forward to this one...but I have hit my limit for the movie theaters since IW, Solo & I2 and will be waiting for this to hit Redbox.  Likely wont go to another movie in the theater until the week of Christmas...unless I get a promotion.



That's what MoviePass is for (if you don't mind skipping IMAX and 3D showings).


----------



## jknezek

Faldred said:


> That's what MoviePass is for (if you don't mind skipping IMAX and 3D showings).


Moviepass will most likely be gone before the end of the year. Heck of a deal while it lasted for people, but bankruptcy is inevitable. On the upside, AMC announced a $20 plan that is significantly more sustainable for its theaters. So the concept will probably survive. Just not at the full steal that Moviepass provided.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Newsies: The Broadway Musical to return to select movie theaters this summer for 2 encore showings on July 26th and July 28th!

Tickets are on sale now: https://www.fathomevents.com/events/disneys-newsies-the-broadway-musical


----------



## dina444444

jknezek said:


> Moviepass will most likely be gone before the end of the year. Heck of a deal while it lasted for people, but bankruptcy is inevitable. On the upside, AMC announced a $20 plan that is significantly more sustainable for its theaters. So the concept will probably survive. Just not at the full steal that Moviepass provided.


I am very much considering jumping ship to amc’s service since I pretty much only go to amc theatres with movie pass and the advance reservations and premium format are a huge selling point for me to switch.


----------



## Faldred

jknezek said:


> Moviepass will most likely be gone before the end of the year. Heck of a deal while it lasted for people, but bankruptcy is inevitable. On the upside, AMC announced a $20 plan that is significantly more sustainable for its theaters. So the concept will probably survive. Just not at the full steal that Moviepass provided.



Probably. But I'll use the heck out of it until then. Fact is, without it, I may go to the movies twice per year instead of 2-3 times a month. Theaters are losing out on not just the ticket reimbursement, but my concessions purchases. It's in their best interest to find a way to support a subscription model that works - in the end, it's bottoms in the seat that matter, not how much each ticket sells for, because there's a lot more to their revenue than ticket prices (and they don't split concessions with the film distributors).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Faldred said:


> That's what MoviePass is for (if you don't mind skipping IMAX and 3D showings).



The problem for me is baby sitter costs (which MoviePass doesn't cover).  That is like $50 right there just to get out of the house


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> The problem for me is baby sitter costs (which MoviePass doesn't cover).  That is like $50 right there just to get out of the house



Thank you for doing the responsible and respectful thing and leaving them at home. I know it's going to suck when I have kids, but if I can't afford to have someone watch them for me, then I just won't get to see the movie I want to in theaters. I can't believe how many people treat a movie theater like it's their personal living room.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

First Look Inside Lamplight Lounge at DCA


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> Thank you for doing the responsible and respectful thing and leaving them at home. I know it's going to suck when I have kids, but if I can't afford to have someone watch them for me, then I just won't get to see the movie I want to in theaters. I can't believe how many people treat a movie theater like it's their personal living room.



I mean, obviously we would bring them to like Incredibles II (in that specific case we went to the Drive In) but if we don't think the movie is appropriate for them and/or they wont' sit for it we aren't going to bring them


Sometimes we got to a theater near us called the Alamo Draft House which has a rule that no kids are allowed except for certain early showings of family movies (they also don't allow any talking or being on your cell phone - you get one warning and then kicked out with no refund)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, obviously we would bring them to like Incredibles II (in that specific case we went to the Drive In) but if we don't think the movie is appropriate for them and/or they wont' sit for it we aren't going to bring them
> 
> 
> Sometimes we got to a theater near us called the Alamo Draft House which has a rule that no kids are allowed except for certain early showings of family movies (they also don't allow any talking or being on your cell phone - you get one warning and then kicked out with no refund)



Drafthouse is the best. Though all of the ones I've been to allow kids (Austin/Kansas City/Dallas)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look at Toy Story Land at Night and More Featured in New ‘Inside Disney Parks’


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First Look at Toy Story Land at Night and More Featured in New ‘Inside Disney Parks’



LOL I just came to post this, but somehow I had a feeling you'd have it up first....!

I hadn't even given a thought to what it would look like at night -- would like to have seen a little bit longer footage, but it looks pretty cool, especially Slinky.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris Annual Passholders Invited for Special Screening of The Incredibles 2


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Unicorn-Inspired Iridescent Minnie Ears Coming to Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Kona Cafe Favorites and a Warm Aloha to New Entrees at Polynesian Village


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Comcast looking to Counter again at $80 billion

https://twitter.com/ScottGustin/status/1009477183088353281


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Behind-the-Scenes: Orchestrating the Score for the Incredicoaster at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Make Plans to Celebrate the Fourth of July at Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Comcast looking to Counter again at $80 billion
> 
> https://twitter.com/ScottGustin/status/1009477183088353281


Let them overpay!


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Comcast looking to Counter again at $80 billion
> 
> https://twitter.com/ScottGustin/status/1009477183088353281


This is becoming more and more like a high stakes monopoly game (pun intended)


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> This is becoming more and more like a high stakes monopoly game (pun intended)


Yep I hope Disney lets them win. At this point I don't think it is worth it. We could see a lot of cuts throughout the Disney company (Parks, and studios) if it happens.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Yep I hope Disney lets them win. At this point I don't think it is worth it. We could see a lot of cuts throughout the Disney company (Parks, and studios) if it happens.



Agree. When I saw the debt assumption I was all


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Yep I hope Disney lets them win. At this point I don't think it is worth it. We could see a lot of cuts throughout the Disney company (Parks, and studios) if it happens.


 Comcast could use the content potentially for a third park. I feel like Disney already has plenty they can use for their streaming service (which is their supposed motivation) where this becomes a foolish investment


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Comcast could use the content potentially for a third park. I feel like Disney already has plenty they can use for their streaming service (which is their supposed motivation) where this becomes a foolish investment


I mean it would be nice for Disney to have Fox's Marvel properties as well but yeah.


----------



## jknezek

umichigan10 said:


> Comcast could use the content potentially for a third park. I feel like Disney already has plenty they can use for their streaming service (which is their supposed motivation) where this becomes a foolish investment


If Comcast has to load the debt boat to buy Fox, they will be hard pressed to scrape together another $15-$20B to build a third park any time soon.


----------



## soniam

wareagle57 said:


> Thank you for doing the responsible and respectful thing and leaving them at home. I know it's going to suck when I have kids, but if I can't afford to have someone watch them for me, then I just won't get to see the movie I want to in theaters. I can't believe how many people treat a movie theater like it's their personal living room.



We bring our son, but he's 12.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, obviously we would bring them to like Incredibles II (in that specific case we went to the Drive In) but if we don't think the movie is appropriate for them and/or they wont' sit for it we aren't going to bring them
> 
> Sometimes we got to a theater near us called the Alamo Draft House which has a rule that no kids are allowed except for certain early showings of family movies (they also don't allow any talking or being on your cell phone - you get one warning and then kicked out with no refund)



We mostly do Alamo too. We have warned him that if he talks, we will personally kick him out ourselves, while we finish watching the movie He thinks we're serious. We are serious about removing him, but we wouldn't leave him out in the lobby by himself, at least I don't think we would



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Drafthouse is the best. Though all of the ones I've been to allow kids (Austin/Kansas City/Dallas)



I think the kid limit at Alamo for early shows is 6 years old. There really isn't a limit for kids that are older than that. We took our son to see a night showing of Shape of Water, which is R, and he loved it. He kept talking about how beautiful it was.


----------



## umichigan10

jknezek said:


> If Comcast has to load the debt boat to buy Fox, they will be hard pressed to scrape together another $15-$20B to build a third park any time soon.


Would it really be that much for a third park? That blows my mind


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First Look at Toy Story Land at Night and More Featured in New ‘Inside Disney Parks’


I can't wait to be at TSL in less than 2 weeks!!! I'm really excited to try some of the food offerings, and get a couple of the merchandise items. I'm a big Toy Story fan. Do we have any prices on any of the TSL merchandise yet? I'm eyeing the pins (of course) and the light-up Slinky Dog.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I can't wait to be at TSL in less than 2 weeks!!! I'm really excited to try some of the food offerings, and get a couple of the merchandise items. I'm a big Toy Story fan. Do we have any prices on any of the TSL merchandise yet? I'm eyeing the pins (of course) and the light-up Slinky Dog.


No pricing as of yet and likely not until it opens.


----------



## HarvardAce

osully said:


> I'd have to say our worst on-ride photo was Frozen! Nobody in our boat knew a photo was being taken, and we just look BORED!!



Conversely, one of our best on-ride photos was the first time we rode Frozen.  We too didn't realize our pictures were being taken, and the look of awe and wonderment on all our faces is priceless.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Spanish Actor Quim Gutierrez Added to Jungle Cruise Film Cast


----------



## jknezek

umichigan10 said:


> Would it really be that much for a third park? That blows my mind


Pandora alone cost at least $500 million. One restaurant, 2 rides, some nice theme work in a few acres. All rest of the park infrastructure was already there. Parking lots, ticket booths, entrance and exits, restaurants, souvenir shops, transit, etc. Estimate for SW:GE is about $1B. Again, 2 rides, one quick serve and some very nice theme work. 

Maybe you get away with $5-10B if you build something like DHS or AK at opening. Skimping on the rides saves more money than skimping on theme. Animal Kingdom, which opened with just a few rides and basically a lot of theme work, cost $1B 20 years ago. That's at least $1.5B today. EPCOT was around $1B in 1983, that's over $2.5B today. Expedition Everest alone was $100 million 15 years ago. 

I'm probably high on that $15-$20B, but a decent, immersive, modern Park from scratch to compete in Orlando? Easily $5-$10B. You need 2 or 3 SW/Pandora type areas. Probably 2 or 3 more TSL or NFL type areas. Parking, transit, entrance work, a few nice restaurants. It adds up quick.


----------



## umichigan10

jknezek said:


> Pandora alone cost at least $500 million. One restaurant, 2 rides, some nice theme work in a few acres. All rest of the park infrastructure was already there. Parking lots, ticket booths, entrance and exits, restaurants, souvenir shops, transit, etc. Estimate for SW:GE is about $1B. Again, 2 rides, one quick serve and some very nice theme work.
> 
> Maybe you get away with $5-10B if you build something like DHS or AK at opening. Skimping on the rides saves more money than skimping on theme. Animal Kingdom, which opened with just a few rides and basically a lot of theme work, cost $1B 20 years ago. That's at least $1.5B today. EPCOT was around $1B in 1983, that's over $2.5B today. Expedition Everest alone was $100 million 15 years ago.
> 
> I'm probably high on that $15-$20B, but a decent, immersive, modern Park from scratch to compete in Orlando? Easily $5-$10B. You need 2 or 3 SW/Pandora type areas. Probably 2 or 3 more TSL or NFL type areas. Parking, transit, entrance work, a few nice restaurants. It adds up quick.


Yeah I can definitely see 10 bill for a new park, but putting pandora in context definitely gives an idea of cost.

For reference how much did Shanghai Disneyland cost (though I know there was hotels and such added to that cost)


----------



## jknezek

Just to add to the above. Shanghai Disneyland came in at $5.5B. So my original estimate was definitely high, but labor in China is a lot less than labor in Orlando. Volcano Bay was estimated at over $600 million, for a relatively small waterpark.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Pandora alone cost at least $500 million. One restaurant, 2 rides, some nice theme work in a few acres. All rest of the park infrastructure was already there. Parking lots, ticket booths, entrance and exits, restaurants, souvenir shops, transit, etc. Estimate for SW:GE is about $1B. Again, 2 rides, one quick serve and some very nice theme work.
> 
> Maybe you get away with $5-10B if you build something like DHS or AK at opening. Skimping on the rides saves more money than skimping on theme. Animal Kingdom, which opened with just a few rides and basically a lot of theme work, cost $1B 20 years ago. That's at least $1.5B today. EPCOT was around $1B in 1983, that's over $2.5B today. Expedition Everest alone was $100 million 15 years ago.
> 
> I'm probably high on that $15-$20B, but a decent, immersive, modern Park from scratch to compete in Orlando? Easily $5-$10B. You need 2 or 3 SW/Pandora type areas. Probably 2 or 3 more TSL or NFL type areas. Parking, transit, entrance work, a few nice restaurants. It adds up quick.


Pandora was over $500 million. SWGE has quick and table service dining. 

Shanghai was a $6 billion park.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Just to add to the above. Shanghai Disneyland came in at $5.5B. So my original estimate was definitely high, but labor in China is a lot less than labor in Orlando. Volcano Bay was estimated at over $600 million, for a relatively small waterpark.


That $5.5 is just what Disney admits too


----------



## umichigan10

I think to wrap up this tangent that 10 billion is definitely a safe estimate for a new Orlando park (with plenty of possibility of exceeding that)


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I think to wrap up this tangent that 10 billion is definitely a safe estimate for a new Orlando park (with plenty of possibility of exceeding that)


I actually think $10 billion is a bit high but it for sure will be several billion.


----------



## jknezek

umichigan10 said:


> I think to wrap up this tangent that 10 billion is definitely a safe estimate for a new Orlando park (with plenty of possibility of exceeding that)



Eh. The more I look into it, the more I think that's close to the top end. The government may throw around $1B like it's a small number, but it buys a lot of construction. I'm guessing it would floor at $5B for something close to DHS at opening and you could build one whopper of a park for close to $10B, depending on how you define "park". Throw a few hotels in, some innovative transportation and you could go higher. 

But the park itself? $1B for the general infrastructure and 4 SW:GE type areas would be nicer than DHS was at opening and about $5B. Add 2 TSL/NFL type lands to that and you are sitting in the $6-$7B range with a darn nice park. Not MK sized, but 4-5 E attractions, 4-6 C/D and 3-4 Bs scattered around. Something like that would be really nice.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Disney Tokyo Sea was about $3.3 billion wasn't it?


----------



## rteetz

Lee Matthews said:


> Disney Tokyo Sea was about $3.3 billion wasn't it?


Roughly


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> I actually think $10 billion is a bit high but it for sure will be several billion.



Joe Rohde can spend that on lunch!


----------



## jknezek

Lee Matthews said:


> Disney Tokyo Sea was about $3.3 billion wasn't it?


In 2001. You need to multiply by 1.5 for inflation, assuming the exchange rate was in that 100 yen to 1$ ratio. Looking at my Bloomberg, it was closer to 130 yen to the dollar, so you'd probably need to multiply again .7. You'd end up in that $3.5B area in today's dollars.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> In 2001. You need to multiply by 1.5 for inflation, assuming the exchange rate was in that 100 yen to 1$ ratio. Looking at my Bloomberg, it was closer to 130 yen to the dollar, so you'd probably need to multiply again .7. You'd end up in that $3.5B area in today's dollars.


And DisneySea is arguably the highest quality park Disney has ever built.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> And DisneySea is arguably the highest quality park Disney has ever built.


Yeah. I had to correct my numbers. Dollars bought more Yen back then than now. So it actually wasn't that bad in those days. The exchange rate today would make it about 30% more expensive. The inflation figure also doesn't translate well. I'd have to think about how to properly convert it as my numbers above weren't right the first time and the more I think about it, aren't right now. Anyway, DisneySea was expensive but you got a lot for it. 

I don't think Comcast would go that big for a third park. If they buy Fox for $80B or more, I just don't see them scraping up the money anytime soon. But who knows? Brian Roberts is known for spending big...


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First Look at Toy Story Land at Night and More Featured in New ‘Inside Disney Parks’



Fun, thanks for posting.

Suspected it might look great at night last OCT.  



jade1 said:


> Interesting XMAS lights-should add some vibrant illumination. Should be a fun land esp at night.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: World of Disney at Disney Springs Receives Updated Signage


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Report: Star Wars Story films being put on hold

https://io9.gizmodo.com/report-the-...-1826992769/amp#click=https://t.co/pVod5Zj863


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Yep I hope Disney lets them win. At this point I don't think it is worth it. *We could see a lot of cuts throughout the Disney company (Parks, and studios) if it happens.*





Keels said:


> Agree. When I saw the debt assumption I was all


Any analyst chatter suggesting this, or just us speculating here?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Report: Star Wars Story films being put on hold
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/report-the-...-1826992769/amp#click=https://t.co/pVod5Zj863


Good. Never made sense to me to flood the market this much.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Any analyst chatter suggesting this, or just us speculating here?



well, after increasing their bid the share price dropped, any time that happens there will have to be some expense cuts to get the stock price back up, etc.

I mean, that extra $20bn or whatever has to come from somewhere


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Any analyst chatter suggesting this, or just us speculating here?


A little more than speculating but rumor type stuff.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Good. Never made sense to me to flood the market this much.


I liked the stand alone films so I hope they go back to them in the future.


----------



## rteetz

More on Star Wars story films being put on hold

https://www.starwarsnewsnet.com/201...y-thats-actually-great-for-the-franchise.html


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> I liked the stand alone films so I hope they go back to them in the future.



I think they could find a sweet spot between budget and product to make them work.  

But I get their decision to put them on hold, at least until they have time to evaluate.


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> More on Star Wars story films being put on hold
> 
> https://www.starwarsnewsnet.com/201...y-thats-actually-great-for-the-franchise.html



It's good that Disney sees the IP as precious and have decided to scrap the spin off films. I did want a sequel to Solo but not a boba fett or obiwan movie.

Hopefully we will get an announcement soon that Rian  Johnson Kathleen Kennedy are going too


----------



## rteetz

Lee Matthews said:


> Hopefully we will get an announcement soon that Rian Johnson Kathleen Kennedy are going too


Yeah I’m not so sure about that part...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> I think they could find a sweet spot between budget and product to make them work.
> 
> But I get their decision to put them on hold, at least until they have time to evaluate.



yeah, if they could pull one off for say $75m or something then I think they work, but you can't have all these second tier movies done for $200m+


----------



## jknezek

Lee Matthews said:


> It's good that Disney sees the IP as precious and have decided to scrap the spin off films. I did want a sequel to Solo but not a boba fett or obiwan movie.
> 
> Hopefully we will get an announcement soon that Rian  Johnson Kathleen Kennedy are going too



I don't think Kennedy is going anywhere, though part of me wishes they would find a different steward. Financially, she has done very well by LucasFilm so far. 3 movies and only 1 a dud, huge profits overall. Not all movies are going to hit all the time. Disney knows this.

I do hope they yank the trilogy from Johnson. Though at least if he has a whole trilogy, and does all 3, it might hang together better than giving him the middle piece of someone else's trilogy. But I don't think he's going to lose the project so long as Episode IX does well. TLJ, for all the possible flaws we've discussed and argued about ad nauseum on this board, brought in a boat load of money. 

I have to believe, though, that a lot for both Johnson and Kennedy's future at LucasFilm, is riding on Abrams. Episode IX has to do well. How we define "well" we can argue about in the future. But if it disappoints LucasFilm and Disney, then it is clear that a franchise that was riding high going into Johnson's piece came out bruised and battered, despite the money. Two disappointments in a row would be hard to excuse.

If Episode IX does well, as I suspect it will, then Solo was just a standalone mistake. No reflection on Johnson and a single mistake among 5 movies is a pretty good score for Kennedy. So I think we just have to wait until next Christmas...


----------



## jade1

jknezek said:


> I don't think Kennedy is going anywhere, though part of me wishes they would find a different steward. Financially, she has done very well by LucasFilm so far. 3 movies and only 1 a dud, huge profits overall. Not all movies are going to hit all the time. Disney knows this.
> 
> I do hope they yank the trilogy from Johnson. Though at least if he has a whole trilogy, and does all 3, it might hang together better than giving him the middle piece of someone else's trilogy. But I don't think he's going to lose the project so long as Episode IX does well. TLJ, for all the possible flaws we've discussed and argued about ad nauseum on this board, brought in a boat load of money.
> 
> I have to believe, though, that a lot for both Johnson and Kennedy's future at LucasFilm, is riding on Abrams. Episode IX has to do well. How we define "well" we can argue about in the future. But if it disappoints LucasFilm and Disney, then it is clear that a franchise that was riding high going into Johnson's piece came out bruised and battered, despite the money. Two disappointments in a row would be hard to excuse.
> 
> If Episode IX does well, as I suspect it will, then Solo was just a standalone mistake. No reflection on Johnson and a single mistake among 5 movies is a pretty good score for Kennedy. So I think we just have to wait until next Christmas...




It will be interesting/telling to see if IX stays/continues/builds on Rian's storylines, or attempts to jerk back more in line with The FA.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> More on Star Wars story films being put on hold
> 
> https://www.starwarsnewsnet.com/201...y-thats-actually-great-for-the-franchise.html





rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Report: Star Wars Story films being put on hold
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/report-the-...-1826992769/amp#click=https://t.co/pVod5Zj863



Interesting that neither one mentions Rogue One and it's $1 Billion "Standalone" success.


Probably should have thought of this one sooner IMO.


Disney is being careful to not sully the legacy of the Star Wars brand.


----------



## FoxC63

Faldred said:


> That's what MoviePass is for (if you don't mind skipping IMAX and 3D showings).



Now that I mind.  LOVE 3D!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Planet Hollywood Observatory Launching 'Chicken Guy', New Quick Serve Restaurant


----------



## umichigan10

jknezek said:


> I don't think Kennedy is going anywhere, though part of me wishes they would find a different steward. Financially, she has done very well by LucasFilm so far. 3 movies and only 1 a dud, huge profits overall. Not all movies are going to hit all the time. Disney knows this.
> 
> I do hope they yank the trilogy from Johnson. Though at least if he has a whole trilogy, and does all 3, it might hang together better than giving him the middle piece of someone else's trilogy. But I don't think he's going to lose the project so long as Episode IX does well. TLJ, for all the possible flaws we've discussed and argued about ad nauseum on this board, brought in a boat load of money.
> 
> I have to believe, though, that a lot for both Johnson and Kennedy's future at LucasFilm, is riding on Abrams. Episode IX has to do well. How we define "well" we can argue about in the future. But if it disappoints LucasFilm and Disney, then it is clear that a franchise that was riding high going into Johnson's piece came out bruised and battered, despite the money. Two disappointments in a row would be hard to excuse.
> 
> If Episode IX does well, as I suspect it will, then Solo was just a standalone mistake. No reflection on Johnson and a single mistake among 5 movies is a pretty good score for Kennedy. So I think we just have to wait until next Christmas...


I think Rians cinematography was beautiful and would like to see what he does with his own movies. But they do have to think about staggering these films a bit


----------



## jknezek

umichigan10 said:


> I think Rians cinematography was beautiful and would like to see what he does with his own movies. But they do have to think about staggering these films a bit


I agree. His cinematography was beautiful. It's his storytelling that is an issue for me. We won't really know until Episode IX if it was a problem for enough other people. My gut says no and that Solo is really an aberration, but the abject failure of Solo, which I thought was good enough to do much better, keeps the question in play.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I agree. His cinematography was beautiful. It's his storytelling that is an issue for me. We won't really know until Episode IX if it was a problem for enough other people. My gut says no and that Solo is really an aberration, but the abject failure of Solo, which I thought was good enough to do much better, keeps the question in play.



I am looking forward to Riann’s separate trilogy.  I liked that he was willing to take some chances - just maybe best to not take those chances with such beloved characters


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UPDATE: World of Color at Disney California Adventure Will Not Return Until Late 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Full Menus for Pixar Pier Revealed; Poultry Palace, Angry Dogs, ETC.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jade1 said:


> It will be interesting/telling to see if IX stays/continues/builds on Rian's storylines, *or attempts to jerk back more in line with The FA.*


I vote for *this*.


----------



## umichigan10

jknezek said:


> I agree. His cinematography was beautiful. It's his storytelling that is an issue for me. We won't really know until Episode IX if it was a problem for enough other people. My gut says no and that Solo is really an aberration, but the abject failure of Solo, which I thought was good enough to do much better, keeps the question in play.


I guess my thing with Rian is that he’s working with a story that’s already been laid out for him. I feel like so much of TLJ hate has been directed at him that should be directed at lucasfilms upper management


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

  SeaWorld Orlando Update: Touring the Infinity Falls Construction Site (PART 1)


----------



## The Pho

umichigan10 said:


> I guess my thing with Rian is that he’s working with a story that’s already been laid out for him. I feel like so much of TLJ hate has been directed at him that should be directed at lucasfilms upper management



A lot of the anger came because he said he had complete freedom over the story.   People got angry that they clearly had no plans on where they were going, him and Kathleen are just the easiest targets.


----------



## beastlyprince

rteetz said:


> Your kids are still in school? My sister ended June 8th and I thought WI was late.



Three of my nieces (RI and MA) finished yesterday (6/19).  They had to make up 4 or 5 snow days.


----------



## closetmickey

No snow in southern CA and we still don’t finish until tomorrow!


----------



## umichigan10

The Pho said:


> A lot of the anger came because he said he had complete freedom over the story.   People got angry that they clearly had no plans on where they were going, him and Kathleen are just the easiest targets.


Interesting. I still blame Kathleen most (I’m not her biggest fan obviously) because I’m sure that they had to clear everything he came up with I’m sure


----------



## jade1

umichigan10 said:


> I guess my thing with Rian is that he’s working with a story that’s already been laid out for him. I feel like so much of TLJ hate has been directed at him that should be directed at lucasfilms upper management



But he never followed the story that was laid out for him.

The main point of FA was a search for Luke as a mythical hope. He's starts the TLJ with he's not interested, and barely helps the whole movie-and then kills him. Why spend a whole movie looking for him then.

Capitalize on the loss of Han Solo, those are rare chances-Luke didn't care at all.

The FA builds up the power and mystique of Anakan/Vader and Luke's lost light saber-he tosses it.

TLD doesn't build on Phasma-kills her with no story, Snoke-kills him with no story, even Rey waste scenes finding she is nobody.

Rey doesn't grow at all.

Kylo has to crush his "ridiculous" mask, and now is a weak regular man as the main villain left.

Agree upper management indeed let TLD proceed with a green light.


----------



## Fantasia79

dlavender said:


> Joe Rohde can spend that on lunch!


 
I keep looking at your image, reading what you write, realizing it is logical, and shaking off the feeling that’s @lockedoutlogic isn’t on here anymore.


----------



## jade1

umichigan10 said:


> But they do have to think about staggering these films a bit



I agree with this.

I just think there's more to this than "too soon" after the TLD for Solo. (EX Infinity War 3 months after B Panther does $2 Billion)

If they had simply followed a yearly Dec release (instead of Solo on a 1/2 year), Solo would have done $1 Billion like R1?

I really don't think so.

But let's argue it would have. Then why stop releasing standalones?

If it was simply a timing issue-why not just go back to fewer releases per year, not kill all of them.


----------



## umichigan10

jade1 said:


> But he never followed the story that was laid out for him.
> 
> The main point of FA was a search for Luke as a mythical hope. He's starts the TLJ with he's not interested, and barely helps the whole movie-and then kills him. Why spend a whole movie looking for him then.
> 
> Capitalize on the loss of Han Solo, those are rare chances-Luke didn't care at all.
> 
> The FA builds up the power and mystique of Anakan/Vader and Luke's lost light saber-he tosses it.
> 
> TLD doesn't build on Phasma-kills her with no story, Snoke-kills him with no story, even Rey waste scenes finding she is nobody.
> 
> Rey doesn't grow at all.
> 
> Kylo has to crush his "ridiculous" mask, and now is a weak regular man as the main villain left.
> 
> Agree upper management indeed let TLD proceed with a green light.


Yeah you can definitely distribute the blame all around. I personally liked TLJ but I get why it’s so controversial.

I’m glad they’re taking a step back with their release schedule though. It’s probably a bit of an overcorrection but I’d rather they be cautious with this franchise than careless


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Planet Hollywood Observatory Launching 'Chicken Guy', New Quick Serve Restaurant



That logo is disturbing looking. 

Does DS really need this addition? I'm thinking no...


----------



## umichigan10

pepperandchips said:


> That logo is disturbing looking.
> 
> Does DS really need this addition? I'm thinking no...


Yeah that’s terrifying


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

jade1 said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> I just think there's more to this than "too soon" after the TLD for Solo. (EX Infinity War 3 months after B Panther does $2 Billion)
> 
> If they had simply followed a yearly Dec release (instead of Solo on a 1/2 year), Solo would have done $1 Billion like R1?
> 
> I really don't think so.
> 
> But let's argue it would have. Then why stop releasing standalones?
> 
> If it was simply a timing issue-why not just go back to fewer releases per year, not kill all of them.



Because I have a feeling they wanted to keep the standalone films as a May thing, and keep the 'main story' a December thing. And therein lies the problem of having so many IPs and trying to grind out multiple films for each, there's too much overlap and it makes all the films suffer. Just look at next year, with A4 coming just 8 weeks after Captain Marvel.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

umichigan10 said:


> I guess my thing with Rian is that he’s working with a story that’s already been laid out for him. I feel like so much of TLJ hate has been directed at him that should be directed at lucasfilms upper management


Funny -- I was literally JUST talking to my kids about this!  

I'm not sure I agree.  As a filmmaker, making a movie in a series, I think he has a responsibility to make a movie that FITS within it.  He really didn't. I think that's what he is legitimately tarred with.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NEWS

Disney announced Ultimate Fall into Magic Package

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...agic-package-with-exclusive-fall-experiences/

Interesting as it is a very set itinerary:

*Sept. 3, 2018* – Disney Resort hotel arrival
*Sept. 4, 2018* – Exclusive “Welcome to Fall” dinner at Epcot_, _inspired by the Epcot International Food and Wine Festival
*Sept. 5, 2018* – A nighttime journey aboard Kilimanjaro Safaris and an exclusive showing of Rivers of Light at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park after park closing
*Sept. 6, 2018* – Two hours of exclusive evening access to Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
*Sept. 7, 2018* – Tickets to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Park
*Sept. 8, 2018 *– Disney Resort hotel check-out
Sample pricing: family of four – 2 adults, 1 junior (ages 10 to 17) and 1 child (ages 3 to 9) – can stay in a standard room at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort and  enjoy this offer for a total package price of $2,980


Not too bad considering it comes with the exclusive access to Toy Story Land and the Halloween Party

obviously the time frame would make it tough for many families - that is the first week of school in my area


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: World of Disney at Disney Springs Receives Updated Signage


There's some weird spacing going on between the O and R in "WORLD".


----------



## Grand Admiral

a4matte said:


> There's some weird spacing going on between the O and R in "WORLD".



Yeah, that's called "kerning" in the graphic design/page layout world. The O has more negative space around it, so usually one would tighten up the space around the O so it doesn't look like it's too far away from the W and R. Most page layout programs do this automatically. For some reason, some designer decided to space the letters out in this fashion. It does look a little odd.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

a4matte said:


> There's some weird spacing going on between the O and R in "WORLD".





Grand Admiral said:


> Yeah, that's called "kerning" in the graphic design/page layout world. The O has more negative space around it, so usually one would tighten up the space around the O so it doesn't look like it's too far away from the W and R. Most page layout programs do this automatically. For some reason, some designer decided to space the letters out in this fashion. It does look a little odd.



I actually think the odd spacing is between the W and the O ... as if you look at the closest points between the O and R it looks pretty similar tot he same between the R and L or the L and the D ... but the W the closest spot (which is the very top of the right "arm" of the W) looks too close to the closest spot (midpoint) of the O

It's like because of the slope to the arm of the W they moved it closer to the O .... like @Grand Admiral says with the kerning, it's like they did tighten up the W and the O but not the O and the R


----------



## danikoski

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Good. Never made sense to me to flood the market this much.



I'd like to see an Obi-wan film with Ewan McGregor. Beyond that I'm kind of meh.


----------



## a4matte

Grand Admiral said:


> Yeah, that's called "kerning" in the graphic design/page layout world. The O has more negative space around it, so usually one would tighten up the space around the O so it doesn't look like it's too far away from the W and R. Most page layout programs do this automatically. For some reason, some designer decided to space the letters out in this fashion. It does look a little odd.


Yup, I do it for a living


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> I'd like to see an Obi-wan film with Ewan McGregor. Beyond that I'm kind of meh.




They do cover a bit of what Obi Wan did in between episodes III and IV in books ... I'd rather see a film more focused on Qui-Gon that features when he took on Obi Wan and stuff like that


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> They do cover a bit of what Obi Wan did in between episodes III and IV in books ... I'd rather see a film more focused on Qui-Gon that features when he took on Obi Wan and stuff like that



That'd be good too, but they'd have to get Liam Neeson


----------



## skier_pete

Ugh...more Star Wars debate:

I am less apt to blame Rian Johnson for the situation they are in and blame the "brain trust". He wanted to go off in a different direction from the standard tropes - a direction which angered a lot of fans. However, Lucasfilm told him to go for it. While I really liked TLJ, but I agree that from an overarching story-telling perspective, the lack of cohesion from film to film is a major problem. For how terrible the prequels are - they are at least telling a whole single story.  The fact that JJ Abrams set up plot points that then got ignored or shot down in the sequel is not good storytelling when you are trying to make a third movie in the story. 

Not surprisingly - Lucasfilm has to be really nervous right now about how to right the ship.


----------



## rowrbazzle

umichigan10 said:


> Yeah you can definitely distribute the blame all around. I personally liked TLJ but I get why it’s so controversial.
> 
> I’m glad they’re taking a step back with their release schedule though. It’s probably a bit of an overcorrection but I’d rather they be cautious with this franchise than careless



I thought The Last Jedi was very good. I'm disappointed with the report that they might be giving up on more "visionary" directors. Edwards and Johnson were the main draws I had to these new series of movies. I hope they do still let Johnson and the Game of Thrones guys put together their series. More derivative Abrams work is a total turn off for me. I realize I'm in the minority on this, though.


----------



## mikebb

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS
> 
> Disney announced Ultimate Fall into Magic Package
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...agic-package-with-exclusive-fall-experiences/
> 
> Interesting as it is a very set itinerary:
> 
> *Sept. 3, 2018* – Disney Resort hotel arrival
> *Sept. 4, 2018* – Exclusive “Welcome to Fall” dinner at Epcot_, _inspired by the Epcot International Food and Wine Festival
> *Sept. 5, 2018* – A nighttime journey aboard Kilimanjaro Safaris and an exclusive showing of Rivers of Light at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park after park closing
> *Sept. 6, 2018* – Two hours of exclusive evening access to Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios
> *Sept. 7, 2018* – Tickets to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Park
> *Sept. 8, 2018 *– Disney Resort hotel check-out
> Sample pricing: family of four – 2 adults, 1 junior (ages 10 to 17) and 1 child (ages 3 to 9) – can stay in a standard room at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort and  enjoy this offer for a total package price of $2,980
> 
> 
> Not too bad considering it comes with the exclusive access to Toy Story Land and the Halloween Party
> 
> obviously the time frame would make it tough for many families - that is the first week of school in my area



Yes, very interesting, I'm wondering if Disney is doing this now as a first trial-run to see what works and what doesn't in preparation for all-inclusive packages with the SW hotel.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikebb said:


> Yes, very interesting, I'm wondering if Disney is doing this now as a first trial-run to see what works and what doesn't in preparation for all-inclusive packages with the SW hotel.



Or even just as something for regular hotels after SWGE opens before the Star Wars Hotel opens.   Another way to encourage people to stay on site if they can get some exclusive access to the area - and notice this plan does not include Value resorts.


----------



## LiamsDISMom

mikebb said:


> Yes, very interesting, I'm wondering if Disney is doing this now as a first trial-run to see what works and what doesn't in preparation for all-inclusive packages with the SW hotel.



It may be. It sounds like what they did last Christmas with that package. Did any one here do that one and think it was worth it?


----------



## YesterDark

It's a pretty cool deal and I'm tempted to look at it more. Then I remembered that my oldest kid starts kindergarten this year.

Oops. Never had to consider that before.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Video
*
First Look: Cast Members Enjoy an Early 'First-Ride' on Slinky Dog Dash!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Video
> *
> First Look: Cast Members Enjoy an Early 'First-Ride' on Slinky Dog Dash!




Obviously promotional from Disney so only including positive takes, but looks pretty fun running in the background


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Splash, Smile, Repeat: Disney PhotoPass Service is Back at the Water Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

RUMOR: Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge to Have Realistic Blasters Used by Characters


----------



## Roxyfire

mikebb said:


> Yes, very interesting, I'm wondering if Disney is doing this now as a first trial-run to see what works and what doesn't in preparation for all-inclusive packages with the SW hotel.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Or even just as something for regular hotels after SWGE opens before the Star Wars Hotel opens.   Another way to encourage people to stay on site if they can get some exclusive access to the area - and notice this plan does not include Value resorts.



Definitely could see it as this. There's a lot of people who think it's too hard to plan and not enough value from staying on-site. This would be a great way to kill 2 birds with one stone: having people pay a little more for exclusive access to a new land and making it seem easier to plan. They could go even further by adding the ability to auto-generate the fastpasses in there for select rides in the morning, afternoon, or evening and you could have things down pretty easily. The only thing to fill in would be dining. Right now this seems like a package that doesn't cost much more but if the offerings are right, it could net a good amount of money.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Wilderness Lodge Builds a Toy-fully Awesome Dessert to Celebrate Toy Story Land


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Special Offerings Available on June 23rd to Celebrate the 55th Anniversary of Walt Disney’s Enchanted Tiki Room


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO UPDATE: Walking Around Disney’s Hollywood Studios (New Toy Story Mania Queue, Black Panther, Skyliner Station, and More)


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS
> 
> Disney announced Ultimate Fall into Magic Package
> 
> Sample pricing: family of four – 2 adults, 1 junior (ages 10 to 17) and 1 child (ages 3 to 9) – can stay in a standard room at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort and  enjoy this offer for a total package price of $2,980





mikebb said:


> Yes, very interesting, I'm wondering if Disney is doing this now as a first trial-run to see what works and what doesn't in preparation for all-inclusive packages with the SW hotel.



There might be a little bit too this - but I am thinking that even with "free dining" they have a lot of occupancy available in early September. More than likely it's an incentive to try and get people to come at a slow time of year. (They aren't adding a lot to the price for the "extras".


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Controllable Ride Vehicle Patent May Hint at Mario Kart Racing Attraction


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Splash, Smile, Repeat: Disney PhotoPass Service is Back at the Water Parks



Hey - something that I'll actually be there for! Yeah for Disney! (I didn't even realize they took photopass OUT of the water parks...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously promotional from Disney so only including positive takes, but looks pretty fun running in the background


I completely agree. I mostly enjoyed watching the ride in background. I also enjoyed pausing continuously between 0:23-0:26 to get views of the actual land.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Controllable Ride Vehicle Patent May Hint at Mario Kart Racing Attraction



Construction on that should be becoming more clear before too long if the first Super Nintendo World is going to open on time.  Groundbreaking was over a year ago now. And that was meant to be the centerpiece.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Construction on that should be becoming more clear before too long if the first Super Nintendo World is going to open on time.  Groundbreaking was over a year ago now. And that was meant to be the centerpiece.


Tokyo is getting Nintendo first set to open in 2020 I believe. Universal Orlando looks to have pushed Nintendo to its third gate.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Foodie Guide to Pixar Pier at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Make Your Own Crepes” Location Coming to Expanded France Pavilion at Epcot Later This Year


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DIS posted a quick review of Wine Bar George ... only sampled a few of the small plates, but sounds promising!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/wine-bar-george-lunch-review/


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Tokyo is getting Nintendo first set to open in 2020 I believe. Universal Orlando looks to have pushed Nintendo to its third gate.


That's what I'm referring to, Tokyo's Nintendo land is supposed to open prior to the Olympics and broke ground last year and a Mario Kart ride was announced as a big part of it.  Construction should be showing on the buildings before too much longer to meet that timeframe.


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Make Your Own Crepes” Location Coming to Expanded France Pavilion at Epcot Later This Year


How likely is it that the actual France street leading back to Ratatouille will be open by the end of this year? They haven't started it and it took them a while just to do Grand Avenue


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> How likely is it that the actual France street leading back to Ratatouille will be open by the end of this year? They haven't started it and it took them a while just to do Grand Avenue


Yeah I am not so sure about that either.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Slaughter Sinema House Announced for Halloween Horror Nights 2018


----------



## MichiganScott

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Video
> *
> First Look: Cast Members Enjoy an Early 'First-Ride' on Slinky Dog Dash!



I get this is a Disney-produced video, and really, cast members wouldn't even think of saying anything negative, but to describe anything about this coaster as "amazing?" "phenomenal?"  C'mon.

Though I give kudos to the one CM who kept it real, yet still toed the company line "It was everything I was expecting."


----------



## Iowamomof4

MichiganScott said:


> I get this is a Disney-produced video, and really, cast members wouldn't even think of saying anything negative, but to describe anything about this coaster as "amazing?" "phenomenal?"  C'mon.
> 
> Though I give kudos to the one CM who kept it real, yet still toed the company line *"It was everything I was expecting."*



Yeah, that one kind of stood out to me. lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MichiganScott said:


> I get this is a Disney-produced video, and really, cast members wouldn't even think of saying anything negative, but to describe anything about this coaster as "amazing?" "phenomenal?"  C'mon.
> 
> Though I give kudos to the one CM who kept it real, yet still toed the company line *"It was everything I was expecting.*"



Though the key for that is keeping expectations in line ... I think this will be a fun family coaster with the launch parts giving it some uniqueness and just be fun ... it won't be Big Thunder or Everest or anything, so let's not complain when it isn't


----------



## Keels

pepperandchips said:


> That logo is disturbing looking.
> 
> Does DS really need this addition? I'm thinking no...



The logo is terrible, but I'm oddly intrigued by the concept. DS could always use more QS-type dining though I wish they'd keep it more chicken shack-ish, like Gus's Fried Chicken - just fried chicken, chicken strips, maybe a sandwich and sides.


----------



## rteetz

Talk about working down to the wire. Pixar Pier media days start today. The Lamplight Lounge sign was installed last night. Other work is still going on right now.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Keels said:


> The logo is terrible, but I'm oddly intrigued by the concept. DS could always use more QS-type dining though I wish they'd keep it more chicken shack-ish, like Gus's Fried Chicken - just fried chicken, chicken strips, maybe a sandwich and sides.



Polite Pig worked for us last time with great sandwiches and chicken strips for the kids.  Wife loved the "smoked and fried chicken sandwich".  Me, I am a bouncing bbq brisketeer!

https://politepig.com/menu/food/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
LucasFilm responds and says multiple films are still in the works

https://t.co/jTbap2UJJQ?amp=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> The logo is terrible, but I'm oddly intrigued by the concept. DS could always use more QS-type dining though I wish they'd keep it more chicken shack-ish, like Gus's Fried Chicken - just fried chicken, chicken strips, maybe a sandwich and sides.




Well, the do have D-Luxe, and Blaze, and the Morimoto To Go, Polite Pig, Poutine place.  Just added Wine Bar George Picnic Basket ... so definitely options.


----------



## unbanshee

Full POV


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTO UPDATE: Walking Around Disney’s Hollywood Studios (New Toy Story Mania Queue, Black Panther, Skyliner Station, and More)



I assume those costumes and characters are in some legal gray zone and Disney felt they could have this at DHS but cannot have BP himself?


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> I assume those costumes and characters are in some legal gray zone and Disney felt they could have this at DHS but cannot have BP himself?


Probably true.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Frozen Ever After to be replictaed in Paris and Hong Kong

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/disney-wi...rozen-ever-after-ride-in-hong-kong-and-paris/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Frozen Ever After to be replictaed in Paris and Hong Kong
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/disney-wi...rozen-ever-after-ride-in-hong-kong-and-paris/


So they’re going to build a Norway ride, let it waste away for twenty years and then shoehorn an IP onto the existing track?


----------



## umichigan10

unbanshee said:


> Full POV


I can’t get over the weirdness of this whole concept. I love the incredibles but they definitely deserved their own ground up designed ride


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NEWS

ABC orders 10 Episode season of The Connors - Roseanne to be killed off?

https://tvline.com/2018/06/21/roseanne-spinoff-ordered-abc-sara-gilbert-darlene/


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Tokyo is getting Nintendo first set to open in 2020 I believe. Universal Orlando looks to have pushed Nintendo to its third gate.





The Pho said:


> That's what I'm referring to, Tokyo's Nintendo land is supposed to open prior to the Olympics and broke ground last year and a Mario Kart ride was announced as a big part of it.  Construction should be showing on the buildings before too much longer to meet that timeframe.



It's actually Universal Japan, and it's in Osaka. Just so no one tries to visit it in Tokyo. It would be a long walk or subway ride Hopefully, we will be seeing it in person in Japan in 2022.


----------



## Helvetica

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS
> 
> ABC orders 10 Episode season of The Connors - Roseanne to be killed off?
> 
> https://tvline.com/2018/06/21/roseanne-spinoff-ordered-abc-sara-gilbert-darlene/



I guess the Roseanne character  doesn’t survive the surgery.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



The new show scenes seem pretty cool but then seems so jarring when you come out of the tunnels and see a boardwalk style coaster structure


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> The new show scenes seem pretty cool but then seems so jarring when you come out of the tunnels and see a boardwalk style coaster structure


Yeah definitely weird.


----------



## rteetz

Pixar Pier Preview from media outlets using the #PixarPier


----------



## rteetz




----------



## pepperandchips

Keels said:


> The logo is terrible, but I'm oddly intrigued by the concept. DS could always use more QS-type dining though I wish they'd keep it more chicken shack-ish, like Gus's Fried Chicken - just fried chicken, chicken strips, maybe a sandwich and sides.



Gus’s would be amazing and I think would do well at Disney Springs. I was mostly being snarky about more Guy Fieri in what’s becoming an increasing draw for Disney Foodies. The Guy Fieri dishes at Planet Hollywood have neither been reviewed well nor look very appealing, so adding a Guy-inspired quick service just doesn’t add anything to DS for me. There’s already a great burger quick service (and the burgers are kinda “his thing” at Planet Hollywood) so I wonder how this will be unique or serve a different market.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

And Disney H20 glow nights at Typhoon Lagoon from media on hand. Note no event merchandise available.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


>



I don't know how I feel about this. Some of the ride scenes are cool but then some are awful like the multiplying Jack Jack scene. I can see the pole sticking out of his head.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


>


I'm sorry, but Pixar Pier has always been a negative for me ever since they announced it. 

My opinion...Why did Disney have to ruin a perfect rollercoaster with this? Everything goes by so fast that you can't even tell what you are looking at. Also, it would have been nice if they colored the inside of the tunnels or had some designs on the inside of them. It's just black with a few Incredibles characters plastered on them. 

My opinion...California Screamin > Incredicoaster.


----------



## BigRed98

I must say I love the interior of Lamplight Lounge. There's so many neat details and so much to look at. Now lets hope the food and drinks are just as good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lamplight Lounge looks pretty good (though would expect more from the beer offerings given they are in CA)

Merchandise looks fun

Rest of Pixar Pier looks pretty underwhelming- but maybe better in person


----------



## Carol Jackson

Who’s going to watch Rosanne without Rosanne? This show won’t last more than a few episodes.


----------



## rteetz

Carol Jackson said:


> Who’s going to watch Rosanne without Rosanne? This show won’t last more than a few episodes.


I will if its good. I love John Goodman.


----------



## Keels

pepperandchips said:


> Gus’s would be amazing and I think would do well at Disney Springs. I was mostly being snarky about more Guy Fieri in what’s becoming an increasing draw for Disney Foodies. The Guy Fieri dishes at Planet Hollywood have neither been reviewed well nor look very appealing, so adding a Guy-inspired quick service just doesn’t add anything to DS for me. There’s already a great burger quick service (and the burgers are kinda “his thing” at Planet Hollywood) so I wonder how this will be unique or serve a different market.



Let's start a petition to get a Gus's franchise at DS!!!!

But I'm really interested to see where they put this ... is it actually going to be inside the building? Or are they going to take away the outside bar (Stargazers or whatever) and make that the Chicken Place?


----------



## umichigan10

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm sorry, but Pixar Pier has always been a negative for me ever since they announced it.
> 
> My opinion...Why did Disney have to ruin a perfect rollercoaster with this? Everything goes by so fast that you can't even tell what you are looking at. Also, it would have been nice if they colored the inside of the tunnels or had some designs on the inside of them. It's just black with a few Incredibles characters plastered on them.
> 
> My opinion...California Screamin > Incredicoaster.


This overlay never made any sense to me. And that feelings become more confirmed by watching the videos


----------



## rteetz




----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


>


The float looks great! I just wish they had some sort of dancers dedicated to the float before and after.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm sorry, but Pixar Pier has always been a negative for me ever since they announced it.
> 
> My opinion...Why did Disney have to ruin a perfect rollercoaster with this? Everything goes by so fast that you can't even tell what you are looking at. Also, it would have been nice if they colored the inside of the tunnels or had some designs on the inside of them. It's just black with a few Incredibles characters plastered on them.
> 
> My opinion...California Screamin > Incredicoaster.



He said without riding it.... 

I kid, I kid. I also loved California Screamin’ and am skeptical but still hoping for the best!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> He said without riding it....
> 
> I kid, I kid. I also loved California Screamin’ and am skeptical but still hoping for the best!


I've been on California Screamin at least a hundred times. This opinion is based on the theme mostly. It's still a great rollercoaster.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The float looks great! I just wish they had some sort of dancers dedicated to the float before and after.



Agree on bth counts.  Float looks great and the Dash effect works pretty well I think.  Only think I would like to have seen is a bit more movement with a Jack Jack

Also agree a bit more of a transition between the princesses and their float with some themed dancers would have been good


----------



## Gusey

TheMaxRebo said:


> The new show scenes seem pretty cool but then seems so jarring when you come out of the tunnels and see a boardwalk style coaster structure


I think they tie the rollercoaster in with the story  That the roller coaster is being opened by the Incredibles and Jack Jack escapes the VIP waiting lounge as he is too short to ride, kinda similar to Maggie in The Simpsons ride except not a simulator  Apparently the Bob section of the 2nd scream tunnel smells like cookies which is probably an added bonus to being on the ride


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I've got to be honest -- I don't understand the negativity about the Incredicoaster.  I don't see anything jarring or strange about it.

It's a roller coaster -- the ride itself is just as good.  How is it being ruined by adding a few Incredibles visuals?  

Sometimes it feels like negativity for the sake of it to me, but I'm sure it's because I'm missing something... ...


----------



## mom2rtk

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've got to be honest -- I don't understand the negativity about the Incredicoaster.  I don't see anything jarring or strange about it.
> 
> It's a roller coaster -- the ride itself is just as good.  How is it being ruined by adding a few Incredibles visuals?
> 
> Sometimes it feels like negativity for the sake of it to me, but I'm sure it's because I'm missing something... ...


I'm not a fan of the redo. I'll still ride because it's one of my favorites at DLR and it will be the same experience. 

For me, it's more about the missed opportunity. All this hubub about an overlay? I'd like something to really be excited about (but that's mostly a personal problem since I'm not excited about SWL).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mom2rtk said:


> I'm not a fan of the redo. I'll still ride because it's one of my favorites at DLR and it will be the same experience.
> 
> For me, it's more about the missed opportunity. All this hubub about an overlay? I'd like something to really be excited about (but that's mostly a personal problem since I'm not excited about SWL).


I get what you're saying about an overlay being so hyped -- that's out of proportion.  I don't understand the complaints about the ride itself, that in essence as a roller coaster stays the same in the most important respects.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Halloween Party experiences! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0621180010A


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Review of the first H2O glow nights at Typhoon Lagoon

http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/revie...n-water-park-underwhelms-and-why-well-return/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> I think they tie the rollercoaster in with the story  That the roller coaster is being opened by the Incredibles and Jack Jack escapes the VIP waiting lounge as he is too short to ride, kinda similar to Maggie in The Simpsons ride except not a simulator  Apparently the Bob section of the 2nd scream tunnel smells like cookies which is probably an added bonus to being on the ride



I am sure it works better in person, just seems odd in the video - and definitely didn't get the full story via the video


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've got to be honest -- I don't understand the negativity about the Incredicoaster.  I don't see anything jarring or strange about it.
> 
> It's a roller coaster -- the ride itself is just as good.  How is it being ruined by adding a few Incredibles visuals?
> 
> Sometimes it feels like negativity for the sake of it to me, but I'm sure it's because I'm missing something... ...




Well, obviously haven't ridden it yet - and who knows, maybe never will - so can't fully judge - but in the video it just seems jarring to me to go from seeing the characters in the tubes and then out into the bright sunshine surrounded by a traditional wooden coaster structure and you see other coaster cars going by, etc.

I don't think it ruins it or anything (don't think I said anything at all like that) - California Screamin' was one of my favorite things about DCA, and I am sure it is still a great coaster and ride, just, from what I have seen, don't really like how the added incredibles theming plays out.  And to be honest, this was the one part of Pixar Pier I was most looking forward to ... the whole thing just comes off like a cheap overlay to me.  Like it is a temporary overlay for the summer - but it isn't

And isn't negativity for the sake of negativity - heck, I often get accused of defending Disney too much and not being critical - but at the same time I don't *have* to like something if I don't


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've got to be honest -- I don't understand the negativity about the Incredicoaster.  I don't see anything jarring or strange about it.
> 
> It's a roller coaster -- the ride itself is just as good.  How is it being ruined by adding a few Incredibles visuals?
> 
> Sometimes it feels like negativity for the sake of it to me, but I'm sure it's because I'm missing something... ...



Well a change in theming can easily ruin what was once a great attraction (Test Track, Stitch, and Frozen are three I commonly hear that about and fairly often about Star Tours also) for people, even if the ride itself is unchanged.  Disney rides tend to rely heavily on the theming to sell half the ride and when you change it, you change the entire experience.  So I think it's a warranted concern, but most haven't been on yet so saying it's ruined is going a little too far.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Faldred said:


> That's what MoviePass is for (if you don't mind skipping IMAX and 3D showings).



That is much more for the membership for the year than the 3-4 movies we go to in a year at $5-$7 per ticket.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First Skyliner cabin has arrived on site!

https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...otos---disney-skyliner-cabins-now-on-site.htm


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> Well a change in theming can easily ruin what was once a great attraction (Test Track, Stitch, and Frozen are three I commonly hear that about and fairly often about Star Tours also) for people, even if the ride itself is unchanged.


I guess I don't agree when you're talking about a roller coaster -- the rides you state are different -- they're about the story/experience so changing them makes a difference, good or bad.  Doesn't change the fundamental ride experience for a roller coaster IMO.  I'll leave it at that -- back to news!


----------



## Moliphino

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I guess I don't agree when you're talking about a roller coaster.  Doesn't change the fundamental ride experience IMO.  I'll leave it at that -- back to news!



Sure the track itself is exactly the same, but theming does affect your overall ride experience. Take Rock n' Roller Coaster - the track is exactly the same in WDW as in DLP, but the DLP version lacks theming. I enjoy the WDW version a lot more, even though it's exactly the same track.


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First Skyliner cabin has arrived on site!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...otos---disney-skyliner-cabins-now-on-site.htm



That that two way mirror? Go guests can't look into the cabins but people inside can look out. I guess that makes sense


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First Skyliner cabin has arrived on site!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...otos---disney-skyliner-cabins-now-on-site.htm


I'm really interested in seeing the inside of it for sizing of space. That video on the dedicated thread was great to get an idea but now I want to see it in real life instead of computer generated image.


----------



## rteetz

Lee Matthews said:


> That that two way mirror? Go guests can't look into the cabins but people inside can look out. I guess that makes sense


They should have skins put on them too with Disney characters.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm really interested in seeing the inside of it for sizing of space. That video on the dedicated thread was great to get an idea but now I want to see it in real life instead of computer generated image.


It’s either an 8 or 10 person cabin.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Halloween Party experiences!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0621180010A



FINALLY some additions - can't wait!

ETA: looks like they might have some more new offerings TBA?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> It’s either an 8 or 10 person cabin.


I don't meant to bring too much chatter to this thread but I honestly can't remember if in the dedicated thread or not if strollers would be using the normal cabins or ones more designed for ECVs and wheelchairs--are there dedicated ones for that or is it just that the cabins have seats that can be pushed up like in a bus? Sorry I'm just blanking on if that information was said somewhere in that other thread.


----------



## Helvetica

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I don't meant to bring too much chatter to this thread but I honestly can't remember if in the dedicated thread or not if strollers would be using the normal cabins or ones more designed for ECVs and wheelchairs--are there dedicated ones for that or is it just that the cabins have seats that can be pushed up like in a bus? Sorry I'm just blanking on if that information was said somewhere in that other thread.



I think it was said somewhere that all of them are going to be compatible. Which probably means that they have some sort of ramp system in the loading docks.


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First Skyliner cabin has arrived on site!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...otos---disney-skyliner-cabins-now-on-site.htm


The articles states that they don't appear to be air conditioned. 
Given the fact that any mechanical contrivance can fail, how are they going to address the possibility of a stoppage that leaves guests stranded in hanging ovens?


----------



## The Pho

UncleMike101 said:


> The articles states that they don't appear to be air conditioned.
> Given the fact that any mechanical contrivance can fail, how are they going to address the possibility of a stoppage that leaves guests stranded in hanging ovens?



The doors all have openable windows, and gondolas all have back up systems to evacuate if needed.


----------



## a4matte

Lee Matthews said:


> That that two way mirror? Go guests can't look into the cabins but people inside can look out. I guess that makes sense


Could also be some of that reflective UV tint stuff on the glass to help them not be total greenhouses.


----------



## OKW Lover

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm sorry, but Pixar Pier has always been a negative for me ever since they announced it.
> 
> My opinion...Why did Disney have to ruin a perfect rollercoaster with this? Everything goes by so fast that you can't even tell what you are looking at. Also, it would have been nice if they colored the inside of the tunnels or had some designs on the inside of them. It's just black with a few Incredibles characters plastered on them.
> 
> My opinion...California Screamin > Incredicoaster.


There is more to theming a land than just what the guest sees while actually on an attraction.


----------



## UncleMike101

The Pho said:


> The doors all have openable windows, and gondolas all have back up systems to evacuate if needed.


It'll be interesting to see how they plan on evacuating 8-10 people from infants to elderly,, ECV's, and wheelchairs, from a couple of hundred free hanging pods potentially at night or in a thunderstorm.


----------



## jknezek

UncleMike101 said:


> It'll be interesting to see how they plan on evacuating 8-10 people from infants to elderly,, ECV's, and wheelchairs, from a couple of hundred free hanging pods potentially at night or in a thunderstorm.


Don't have to. Each car has a battery backup to drive themselves to the nearest station to unload. All this has been covered, many times, in the gondola thread. If you search it, you will find a lot of answers.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OKW Lover said:


> There is more to theming a land than just what the guest sees while actually on an attraction.


This post wasn’t about Pixar Pier as a whole. This is about the Incredicoaster. I’m sure there will be aspects of Pixar Pier that I will like. I just don’t like what they did with the rollercoaster right now. It seems like a cheap overlay to me, and a cheap way to add IP to a rollercoaster that didn’t need it.


----------



## UncleMike101

jknezek said:


> Don't have to. Each car has a battery backup to drive themselves to the nearest station to unload. All this has been covered, many times, in the gondola thread. If you search it, you will find a lot of answers.


OK


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I don't meant to bring too much chatter to this thread but I honestly can't remember if in the dedicated thread or not if strollers would be using the normal cabins or ones more designed for ECVs and wheelchairs--are there dedicated ones for that or is it just that the cabins have seats that can be pushed up like in a bus? Sorry I'm just blanking on if that information was said somewhere in that other thread.


They all should be able to take ECVs and wheelchairs. There are two loading areas at each station. Likely one will be dedicated to wheelchairs and such.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Helvetica said:


> I think it was said somewhere that all of them are going to be compatible. Which probably means that they have some sort of ramp system in the loading docks.





rteetz said:


> They all should be able to take ECVs and wheelchairs. There are two loading areas at each station. Likely one will be dedicated to wheelchairs and such.



Thank you both


----------



## mikeamizzle

No air conditioning? someone spin that one for me... How is could this possibly be comfortable with 10 people on board in August.

And no way that window tint and those tiny window slots like on the Disneyland monorail will suffice; there must be something I'm missing here..


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> No air conditioning? someone spin that one for me... How is could this possibly be comfortable with 10 people on board in August.
> 
> And no way that window tint and those tiny window slots like on the Disneyland monorail will suffice; there must be something I'm missing here..


You won’t be on these very long. AC on gondolas isn’t exactly common either.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Whatever your thoughts are on the Incredicoaster overlay, it must be a really cool experience to ride a ride with the creative director of that ride (or at least overlay to that ride):


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> for ECVs and wheelchairs--are there dedicated ones for that or is it just that the cabins have seats that can be pushed up like in a bus?



I don't remember any of the rumors mentioning seats at all, could be wrong. If everyone stands they could handle the large rolling expeditions you sometimes see in the parks, side-by side strollers, wheeled coolers. That might be the only way. At ski resorts I've seen small benches around the sides, you sorta half-lean half-sit on them.


----------



## danikoski

Gusey said:


> I think they tie the rollercoaster in with the story  That the roller coaster is being opened by the Incredibles and Jack Jack escapes the VIP waiting lounge as he is too short to ride, kinda similar to Maggie in The Simpsons ride except not a simulator  Apparently the Bob section of the 2nd scream tunnel smells like cookies which is probably an added bonus to being on the ride



You should then get cookies coming off the ride  I know, there is a cookie booth you can buy them at.

The overlay is okay...as another poster posted, I wish the tunnels weren't so plain. And the multiplied Jack Jack's could have been done better. The land does look fun for what it is.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lee Matthews said:


> That that two way mirror? Go guests can't look into the cabins but people inside can look out. I guess that makes sense



I am interested to see what the final look will be ... seems like it wouldn't be the best idea to have a bunch of mirrors flying through the sky, reflecting the sun down of people or in the eyes of drivers in some areas.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> You should then get cookies coming off the ride  I know, there is a cookie booth you can buy them at.
> 
> The overlay is okay...as another poster posted, I wish the tunnels weren't so plain. And the multiplied Jack Jack's could have been done better. The land does look fun for what it is.




I am interested to see what it is like at night - it might not be as jarring going in and out of the tunnels and the multiple Jack Jack's might come off better when you can't so clearly see the poles holding them up


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> You won’t be on these very long. AC on gondolas isn’t exactly common either.


Not very long is dependent on ones age, health, and tolerance for the FL heat.
We'll have to see how this works out for average guests. 
.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Spaghetti Cat said:


> I don't remember any of the rumors mentioning seats at all, could be wrong. If everyone stands they could handle the large rolling expeditions you sometimes see in the parks, side-by side strollers, wheeled coolers. That might be the only way. At ski resorts I've seen small benches around the sides, you sorta half-lean half-sit on them.


There was an earlier video on the dedicated thread but I don't feel like digging too much for it lol so I found this from a bit more recent video on the dedicated thread of what the manufacturer is likely making for Disney:



Obviously without having official confirmation from Disney it's hard to tell for sure. That's why I really want to see inside those puppies lol.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Whatever your thoughts are on the Incredicoaster overlay, it must be a really cool experience to ride a ride with the creative director of that ride (or at least overlay to that ride):


I posed that but it got lost in the Pixar Pier discussion


----------



## rteetz

UncleMike101 said:


> Not very long is dependent on ones age, health, and tolerance for the FL heat.
> We'll have to see how this works out for average guests.
> .


I really don’t think it will be a major problem.


----------



## skier_pete

a4matte said:


> Could also be some of that reflective UV tint stuff on the glass to help them not be total greenhouses.



That's what I was thinking we were seeing - potential ability to reflect heat instead of direct it inward.


----------



## rteetz

Just want to post a reminder that we have a Skyliner thread. The link if you need it is on the first post of this thread.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Halloween Party experiences!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0621180010A



I really like this idea!  And I’ll be there!


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Halloween Party experiences!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0621180010A



Reposting this as it may have gotten lost. Welcome additions to the Halloween party at MK.


----------



## Reddog1134

Helvetica said:


> I guess the Roseanne character  doesn’t survive the surgery.



I never thought about that.  They may have set up her exit without even knowing it.


----------



## Firebird060

I want a pirate to ride the ride with me during the Halloween party lol


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Toy Story Land Digital Maps Dubut Online!

Check out the maps on Disneyworld.com and the My Disney Experience App!


----------



## gberg

********** said:


> There might be a little bit too this - but I am thinking that even with "free dining" they have a lot of occupancy available in early September. More than likely it's an incentive to try and get people to come at a slow time of year. (They aren't adding a lot to the price for the "extras".


Apparently it's working.  I've been looking for an excuse to stay at a non-value resort and this is it.  I was originally booked at POP that week but I've just changed it to CBR!  My TA was saying it was filling up fast which might explain why I'm in the 4:30 seating for the exclusive dinner!


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Based on the new DCA park map it looks like the Inside Out ride at Pixar Pier will be called Inside Out Emotional Whirlwind.

https://secure.cdn1.wdpromedia.com/.../fy18-dca-summer-reduced-v3.pdf?1529683996517


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Based on the new DCA park map it looks like the Inside Out ride at Pixar Pier will be called Inside Out Emotional Whirlwind.
> 
> https://secure.cdn1.wdpromedia.com/.../fy18-dca-summer-reduced-v3.pdf?1529683996517


I wonder when they plan on starting that.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> I wonder when they plan on starting that.



I assume after bugs land closes but who knows.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I assume after bugs land closes but who knows.


You’d think they would’ve started prilimanry work though. This Pixar Pier thing is just weird.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> You’d think they would’ve started prilimanry work though. This Pixar Pier thing is just weird.


It has been strange ever since the D23 announcement. If I remember correctly, Pixar Pier was the one announcement that gathered the least amount of cheers/applause during the Parks and Resorts Presentation. 

I have always had hope that Pixar Pier would do well. However, with it opening with two attractions not even opening yet, since when has Disney done something like that? New Fantasyland maybe? I consider that different since Disney added a lot of things. A lot of Pixar Pier is just overlays of existing attractions.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It has been strange ever since the D23 announcement. If I remember correctly, Pixar Pier was the one announcement that gathered the least amount of cheers/applause during the Parks and Resorts Presentation.
> 
> I have always had hope that Pixar Pier would do well. However, with it opening with two attractions not even opening yet, since when has Disney done something like that? New Fantasyland maybe? I consider that different since Disney added a lot of things. A lot of Pixar Pier is just overlays of existing attractions.


Pixar Pier is entirely overlays. The inside out attraction is overlaying Fliks from Bugsland. I think they could’ve done much better.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Enchanted Tiki Room 55th anniversary merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-wa...nniversary-merchandise-on-sale-at-disneyland/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Fantasy returning to Tortula in August

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-fantasy-set-to-return-to-tortola-in-late-august/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney will divest assets to make Fox deal happen if necessary

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...nal-fox-assets-if-necessary-to-complete-deal/

And that’s 50,000 posts on the DIS!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> And that’s 50,000 posts on the DIS!


Congratulations @rteetz!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Enchanted Tiki Room 55th anniversary merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-wa...nniversary-merchandise-on-sale-at-disneyland/



Those shirts!  i need both!  Would prefer the orange one say Tiki Tiki Tiki Tiki....Tiki room but would buy it right now no questions asked!


----------



## MichiganScott

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Enchanted Tiki Room 55th anniversary merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-wa...nniversary-merchandise-on-sale-at-disneyland/



55th, whaaaaaa?  Just because we have 5 fingers on our hands, it's worthwhile to celebrate this?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> And that’s 50,000 posts on the DIS!


Congrats on the milestone!


----------



## mikeamizzle

This is pure speculation (I have no source to be clear): It feels like there is something up with the Pixar Pier backstory and how that project has played out that hasn't been reported imo, more than likely tied to the Lasseter Fall out (someone correct me if I'm wrong but he was gung-ho about this overlay from what I can recall). 

All that being said - I am quite excited about the Lamplight Lounge (have my reservations booked for lunch and dinner in July),  the merch, as well as the new load building for the Incredicoaster.


----------



## mikeamizzle

MichiganScott said:


> 55th, whaaaaaa?  Just because we have 5 fingers on our hands, it's worthwhile to celebrate this?



100% it is.


*Walt Disney's *Enchanted Tiki Room.


----------



## Capang

50,000...That’s gotta be some kind of record...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

mikeamizzle said:


> This is pure speculation (I have no source to be clear): It feels like there is something up with the Pixar Pier backstory and how that project has played out that hasn't been reported imo, more than likely tied to the Lasseter Fall out (someone correct me if I'm wrong but he was gung-ho about this overlay from what I can recall).
> 
> All that being said - I am quite excited about the Lamplight Lounge (have my reservations booked for lunch and dinner in July),  the merch, as well as the new load building for the Incredicoaster.


He was overly excited when he announced it at the D23 Expo last year. I don't think anything from the Pixar Pier announcement has changed from the final product to my knowledge.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Enchanted Tiki Room 55th anniversary merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/photos-wa...nniversary-merchandise-on-sale-at-disneyland/



Fudge - are these available on the parks App. Damn you Disney and all your Tiki Room merchandise!!!!


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> 50,000...That’s gotta be some kind of record...


Nope Robo has 100,000.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> He was overly excited when he announced it at the D23 Expo last year. I don't think anything from the Pixar Pier announcement has changed from the final product to my knowledge.


Agreed.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Nope Robo has 100,000.


Well, you’re closing in!

And his maps are awesome.


----------



## Firebird060

********** said:


> Fudge - are these available on the parks App. Damn you Disney and all your Tiki Room merchandise!!!!




Your best bet is to call the parks and see if you can get them to sell it to you and ship it like you were a resort guest


----------



## Tigger's ally

MichiganScott said:


> 55th, whaaaaaa?  Just because we have 5 fingers on our hands, it's worthwhile to celebrate this?



speak for yourself.  My 55th birthday is next year and my little grandtinker needs to celebrate that in WDW.  I also need to do a Disney Springs Pub Crawl too!   55 means Party!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney will divest assets to make Fox deal happen if necessary
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...nal-fox-assets-if-necessary-to-complete-deal/
> 
> And that’s 50,000 posts on the DIS!




congrat!  Now go read a book or help an old lady cross the street ... do something productive with your life!!!


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
Who Framed Roger Rabbit premiered 30 years ago today!


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> Who Framed Roger Rabbit premiered 30 years ago today!


Dang that makes me feel old. I remember seeing it in theaters as a little kid.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Inside Out Emotional Whirlwind to Open in 2019 along Pixar Pier at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New vice president named for Disney Springs

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...as-the-new-vice-president,-disney-springs.htm


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Halloween Party experiences!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0621180010A



See, things do change at MNSSHP!


----------



## FoxC63

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Inside Out Emotional Whirlwind to Open in 2019 along Pixar Pier at Disney California Adventure Park
> 
> View attachment 331876


It would certainly be a nice looking upgrade...


----------



## Fantasia79

Tigger's ally said:


> speak for yourself.  My 55th birthday is next year and my little grandtinker needs to celebrate that in WDW.  I also need to do a Disney Springs Pub Crawl too!   55 means Party!



Send out invitations.  DS pub crawl sounds like a challenge.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toy Story Land media magicband 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...cial-toy-story-land-grand-opening-magicbands/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Land media magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...cial-toy-story-land-grand-opening-magicbands/


Did the Pandora ones have the "Grand Opening 2017" on it like the Toy Story Land has "Grand Opening 2018"?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Did the Pandora ones have the "Grand Opening 2017" on it like the Toy Story Land has "Grand Opening 2018"?


The pandora bands read “grand opening events”


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Tigger's ally said:


> speak for yourself.  My 55th birthday is next year and my little grandtinker needs to celebrate that in WDW.  I also need to do a Disney Springs Pub Crawl too!   55 means Party!



Nice! I gotta say, we were down for my 24th in May and while in the TotW lounge there was a massive party going on for this woman’s 50th and they put our celebrating to shame! We joined in and decided we hope we’re as cool as them someday


----------



## rteetz




----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> Pixar Pier is entirely overlays. The inside out attraction is overlaying Fliks from Bugsland. I think they could’ve done much better.



It's kinda like "why bother" - I'm disappointed, and I even actually liked CA.


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> Fudge - are these available on the parks App. Damn you Disney and all your Tiki Room merchandise!!!!



Not yet They aren't on Shop Disney either. They did sell the 50th anniversary ones at Disney Store online. That's how we got ours. I never saw them at Disneyland, even though we were there during the Tiki 50th. My son really wants the 55th, because he was too small at the time to wear the adult only size 50th shirt. I like the orange AP one, but I am not about to spend that much money on an AP for DLR. I really want the funko pops. I never guys those, but we are huge Walt Disney's Enchanted Tiki Room fans. I have a friend heading out for the fourth. I am going to ask her to see what she can get. We won't be there until the 14th, and I think they will all be gone by then.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So I will say that I thwill no the character effects work *much* better at night on the Incredicoaster


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I will say that I thwill no the character effects work *much* better at night on the Incredicoaster



It’s a big difference between night and day. This is definitely a night coaster.


----------



## jlundeen

BigRed98 said:


> It’s a big difference between night and day. This is definitely a night coaster.


Agreed!  I wasn't all that impressed with the daytime version but this looks amazing.


----------



## jknezek

BigRed98 said:


> It’s a big difference between night and day. This is definitely a night coaster.


That looks like a lot of fun at night. The daytime version definitely suffers in comparison.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> So I will say that I thwill no the character effects work *much* better at night on the Incredicoaster


I will say that I enjoy this ride better at night after watching this video. I still wish that some of the tunnels had more than just dark walls. At least add some projection or "scenes" that could go along with the story like the last tunnel does.

The only negative I see to riding it at night (which looks to be the best time to ride this attraction now) is once World of Color reopens, the amount of time to ride this at night is going to be limited.


----------



## umichigan10

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I will say that I enjoy this ride better at night after watching this video. I still wish that some of the tunnels had more than just dark walls. At least add some projection or "scenes" that could go along with the story like the last tunnel does.
> 
> The only negative I see to riding it at night (which looks to be the best time to ride this attraction now) is once World of Color reopens, the amount of time to ride this at night is going to be limited.


As someone who’s never been to the west coast parks they close the coaster during world of color?


----------



## dina444444

umichigan10 said:


> As someone who’s never been to the west coast parks they close the coaster during world of color?


Yes. They close everything around the pier except tsmm cause of the lights.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I will say that I enjoy this ride better at night after watching this video. I still wish that some of the tunnels had more than just dark walls. At least add some projection or "scenes" that could go along with the story like the last tunnel does.
> 
> The only negative I see to riding it at night (which looks to be the best time to ride this attraction now) is once World of Color reopens, the amount of time to ride this at night is going to be limited.



It does look like projections or something in “Violet’s” tunnel and that lit oks pretty cool at night.

The others, especially the part with Mr Incredible do look a bit empty


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Toy Story Land Models at Walt Disney Presents to be Closed for Updates


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar Pier is officially open

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...o-guests-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pixar Pier is officially open
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...o-guests-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


Yay?


----------



## soniam

umichigan10 said:


> Yay?



I don't know. That Jack Jack cookie looks pretty amazing


----------



## umichigan10

soniam said:


> I don't know. That Jack Jack cookie looks pretty amazing


Take your wins where you can get em


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Natsu Matsuri festival coming to Tokyo Disneyland

https://t.co/mBJnIhR3je?amp=1


----------



## Erin Martin

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...at-could-easily-go-the-way-of-an-ip-makeover/
> 
> I had another article published for the dis, if anyone wants to go check it out I armchair imagineer flipping original Disney attractions to ip based rides (not that i want that to happen).



For splash mountain, I think it would be great to see a Pocahontas layover. The drop at the end could easily be the big waterfall that she goes over.

Jungle Cruise also needs a facelift.

Loved your idea about Sugar Rush!! That would be so awesome!!!

JUST DON'T TOUCH THE TIKI ROOM! That is off limits.


----------



## Fantasia79

Just to jump on, Moana would fit well, except the whole being in Frontierland thing.  

But, Splash Mountain is pretty great as is.


----------



## MissGina5

Great article @OhioStateBuckeye ! I loved hearing DisUnplugged disucss it. While I hope Disney won't change those rides, they were great options for if they had to! 

Now who has an idea for a Mulan ride?!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MissGina5 said:


> Great article
> 
> Now who has an idea for a Mulan ride?!




I don't know if I have an idea for a Mulan ride. However, I know the China Pavilion is getting a new film. Part of me thinks it might be cool to have like Mushu narrate the film along with Mulan or just Mushu.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Most complete review of Toy Story Land I have seen:

https://www.themainstreetmoms.com/2018/06/24/i-saw-the-giant-woody-my-review-of-toy-story-land/

A few things I noticed her point out:
- there are some coverings in queue for SDD
- SDD uses individual lap bars but no divider among seats and seats are much roomier and can comfortable than 7DMT
- Rode it four times and found it more intense than expected (noted one person threw up due to the ride)
- found the cars to AS2 to be a bit roomier than Mater’s and also ride much smoother 
- can hear Jessie and Rex figure talk
- overall, can tell there were some cuts but really loved the land (and she had been to TSL in Hong Kong so had something to compare it to)


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> Most complete review of Toy Story Land I have seen:
> 
> https://www.themainstreetmoms.com/2018/06/24/i-saw-the-giant-woody-my-review-of-toy-story-land/
> 
> A few things I noticed her point out:
> - there are some coverings in queue for SDD
> - SDD uses individual lap bars but no divider among seats and seats are much roomier and can comfortable than 7DMT
> - Rode it four times and found it more intense than expected (noted one person threw up due to the ride)
> - found the cars to AS2 to be a bit roomier than Mater’s and also ride much smoother
> - can hear Jessie and Rex figure talk
> - overall, can tell there were some cuts but really loved the land (and she had been to TSL in Hong Kong so had something to compare it to)



Interesting. Disboards member Kate posted a review and specifically mentioned how rough AS2 was. https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rmation-thread.3661485/page-117#post-59390115


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Erin Martin said:


> For splash mountain, I think it would be great to see a Pocahontas layover. The drop at the end could easily be the big waterfall that she goes over.
> 
> Jungle Cruise also needs a facelift.
> 
> Loved your idea about Sugar Rush!! That would be so awesome!!!
> 
> JUST DON'T TOUCH THE TIKI ROOM! That is off limits.



Yeah I don't necessarily want the original rides taken over, it was just fun to think about. 

I still think HeiHei popping up every once in awhile in the tiki room wouldn't be too disruptive. 



MissGina5 said:


> Great article @OhioStateBuckeye ! I loved hearing DisUnplugged disucss it. While I hope Disney won't change those rides, they were great options for if they had to!
> 
> Now who has an idea for a Mulan ride?!



Thanks! 

I think I'd rather see Mulan get her own ride. It can be a regular dark ride in the beginning, then when the rocket is shot off in the snowy mountains, your ride vehicle can suddenly start sliding down in a bobsled type of track.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah I don't necessarily want the original rides taken over, it was just fun to think about.
> 
> I still think HeiHei popping up every once in awhile in the tiki room wouldn't be too disruptive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I think I'd rather see Mulan get her own ride. It can be a regular dark ride in the beginning, then when the rocket is shot off in the snowy mountains, your ride vehicle can suddenly start sliding down in a bobsled type of track.



Truthfully, I loved reading your ideas and thought they were fun.  I think if WDW were to add a M&G with Moana after the show and a magic shot with HeiHei that would seal the deal for me!  I don't think adding Moana and HeiHei to the show would be intrusive like Stitch, so I'm all for it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah I don't necessarily want the original rides taken over, it was just fun to think about.


I’d like the originals to stay put, but I was intrigued by your Princess and the Frog idea!   Such a lovely film, and I LOVE NOLA.


----------



## skier_pete

Erin Martin said:


> JUST DON'T TOUCH THE TIKI ROOM! That is off limits.



Amen! We tried that once - it didn't take. 



Erin Martin said:


> Jungle Cruise also needs a facelift.



Nope, Jungle Cruise is perfection the way it is...


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> SDD uses individual lap bars



This makes me so happy.  I wish all lap bar rides did this.  It's just not as fun when you ride with someone that causes the lap bar to not come down on your lap.  That 2-3 inch gap between my legs and the bar can make things way too bouncy and sometimes painful.  I have to brace myself so I make sure I stay in my seat.


----------



## lunasea

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Enchanted Tiki Room 55th Anniversary Funko Pop Vinyl Set Coming to Disney Parks



This set is amazing in person. I do wish the Barker Bird was the original red but he still looks dapper. And Pele is amazing.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://nerdist.com/disney-donald-d...ROS TV Show, but It's Only Available Overseas

Apparently there is a new three caballeros cartoon being tested over seas.


----------



## dina444444

*Photo Update *

Disneyland Resort Update – Pixar Pier Opens To Massive Crowd


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://nerdist.com/disney-donald-duck-tv-show-legend-of-the-three-caballeros/?utm_campaign=coschedule&utm_source=facebook_page&utm_medium=Nerdist&utm_content=Disney Made a Donald Duck THREE CABALLEROS TV Show, but It's Only Available Overseas
> 
> Apparently there is a new three caballeros cartoon being tested over seas.


Yep it’s not expected to come here anytime soon though.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   New Attraction Models Coming to Walt Disney Presents at Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney·Pixar Pals Make a Big Summer Splash at Hong Kong Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cookie, Newest Friend of Duffy, Coming to Hong Kong Disneyland on July 3


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cowboy Cookout Barbecue at Disneyland Paris Turned into Buffet Restaurant


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UPDATE: World of Color Will Not Return Until More Toward End of Year


----------



## Christine Moosher

rteetz said:


> And DisneySea is arguably the highest quality park Disney has ever built.


Can you please tell me how to post?? I just want to find out if anyone who has been to disney sea thinks I can wit and buy my tickets when I get to tokyo??


----------



## rteetz

Christine Moosher said:


> Can you please tell me how to post?? I just want to find out if anyone who has been to disney sea thinks I can wit and buy my tickets when I get to tokyo??


We have a international parks board. People there should be able to help.


----------



## Mattimation

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> UPDATE: World of Color Will Not Return Until More Toward End of Year



Could they just be holding off on bringing it back to encourage people to ride the Incredicoaster as much as possible? Especially since it seems to get a better response at night?


----------



## rteetz

Mattimation said:


> Could they just be holding off on bringing it back to encourage people to ride the Incredicoaster as much as possible? Especially since it seems to get a better response at night?


The platform for the world of color fountains had a mechanical issue that couldn’t be fixed in time to bring it back for its original date. It looks like that’s taking longer than expected.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Cookie, Newest Friend of Duffy, Coming to Hong Kong Disneyland on July 3



I’ll admit, I am mildly annoyed by Duffy and his friends...but obviously, I am not the target audience. It just seems that The Fab Five play second fiddle to these “newcomers” in the Asian parks. They don’t have a lot of interest in the Mouse with whom it all started? (Though I recognize the princesses get a lot of play in the American parks.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fairfax Fare Breakfast Returning to Disney’s Hollywood Studios June 30th


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Mulan Dooney and Bourke Handbags Celebrate the Film’s 20th Anniversary


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Mulan Dooney and Bourke Handbags Celebrate the Film’s 20th Anniversary


I'm not at the point where I feel comfortable spending that much on purses, wallets, etc but I do like their styles they choose for the most part. Haunted Mansion, Cinderella and actually this newest one for Mulan are probably my favorites.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not at the point where I feel comfortable spending that much on purses



If only I had married you!   Where were you in the early 80's?


----------



## Iowamomof4

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not at the point where I feel comfortable spending that much on purses, wallets, etc but I do like their styles they choose for the most part. Haunted Mansion, Cinderella and actually this newest one for Mulan are probably my favorites.



May I _never _be to the point where I feel comfortable spending that kind of money on accessories! I needed a black purse earlier this year and struggled with the $30 or so at Target. lol


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tigger's ally said:


> If only I had married you!   Where were you in the early 80's?


Not born yet (well not until the late 80s)


----------



## piglet1979

Iowamomof4 said:


> May I _never _be to the point where I feel comfortable spending that kind of money on accessories! I needed a black purse earlier this year and struggled with the $30 or so at Target. lol



This sounds like me.  I love the designs but will never spend that much.  My mom loves purses so if I need one I just raid her closet since she has too many.


----------



## Firebird060

Lol the Dooney Purses have there pros and cons.  Its all what people are willing to spend.  Same with the Dresses from Cherry Tree Lane


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Iowamomof4 said:


> May I _never _be to the point where I feel comfortable spending that kind of money on accessories! I needed a black purse earlier this year and struggled with the $30 or so at Target. lol


To date the most expensive I have paid was $75+tax for my Vera Bradley Disney crossbody bought in DS in September. I was hesitant in getting it but I only paid $12 in cash because the rest was Disney gift cards. I do admit though I love love love my bag and I'm so glad I got it.

I have a Michael Kors bag that was like $35 but that was because it was 80% off at DSW.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Firebird060 said:


> Lol the Dooney Purses have there pros and cons.  Its all what people are willing to spend.  Same with the Dresses from Cherry Tree Lane


That's true with many things. Those dresses from Cherry Tree Lane are gorgeous though that's for sure.


----------



## Firebird060

Lol the most expensive Bag I have purchased for myself as a male. Has been a well made Coach leather bag to hold my laptop and other office supplies, yet even then I ended up giving it to my wife to use as her mother ship and our Carry On for air travel.   I wont tell you the price but I paid what I did because it was better then normal quality leather from Coach who has lately been skimping on structural design and leather quality in there bags.

My wife has a couple of the cherry tree lane dresses but she also makes her own Disney clothes. So no worries on either front


----------



## Iowamomof4

Firebird060 said:


> Lol the Dooney Purses have there pros and cons.  Its all what people are willing to spend.  Same with the Dresses from Cherry Tree Lane



Indeed. I mean no disrespect those those who enjoy these bags and such, it just isn't my thing. I do think they look nice and there have been a few Star Wars ones that have piqued my interest, but not enough to actually fork over the money. We just don't have the disposable income for that.


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not at the point where I feel comfortable spending that much on purses, wallets, etc but I do like their styles they choose for the most part. Haunted Mansion, Cinderella and actually this newest one for Mulan are probably my favorites.



I wish you could tell my wife this. I think they are insanely priced.  Of course I also spent $150 on a Enchanted Tiki Room sign - so what do I know.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> I wish you could tell my wife this. I think they are insanely priced.  Of course I also spent $150 on a Enchanted Tiki Room sign - so what do I know.


Ok well she gets a pass for a little while then  jk


----------



## Moliphino

********** said:


> I wish you could tell my wife this. I think they are insanely priced.  Of course I also spent $150 on a Enchanted Tiki Room sign - so what do I know.



I spent that on the Adventurers Club sign, but I can't bring myself to spend more than about $50 on a purse (and even then it better be real leather and super on sale).


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Firebird060 said:


> Lol the most expensive Bag I have purchased for myself as a male. Has been a well made Coach leather bag to hold my laptop and other office supplies, yet even then I ended up giving it to my wife to use as her mother ship and our Carry On for air travel.   I wont tell you the price but I paid what I did because it was better then normal quality leather from Coach who has lately been skimping on structural design and leather quality in there bags.
> 
> My wife has a couple of the cherry tree lane dresses but she also makes her own Disney clothes. So no worries on either front


With all due respect I'm not saying things about quality nor telling other people not to purchase something priced at that amount. I'm just saying that *I'm* not at the point where I feel comfortable spending that much. I love the designs myself I'm just not up for spending that much for the particular product or type of product but as with many things people spend money on what they personally want to.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Green Army Women coming to Toy Story Land?

http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/rumor...in-toy-story-land-more-entertainment-details/


----------



## rteetz

Everyone has their thing that they buy. Dooney's, signs, pins, banshees, etc. I have overspent my fair share on numerous things. I think that we should just move on from the Dooney argument.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I’ll admit, I am mildly annoyed by Duffy and his friends...but obviously, I am not the target audience. It just seems that The Fab Five play second fiddle to these “newcomers” in the Asian parks. They don’t have a lot of interest in the Mouse with whom it all started? (Though I recognize the princesses get a lot of play in the American parks.)



I've found that is sort of with everything - they didn't grow up with Walt nor the original Disney product.  Look at Shanghai - the pirates ride is based off the movies, not the original attraction and the Alice in Wonderland hedge maze is based off the recent Johnny Depp films, not the original animated version

I've also heard that is a reason that the Solo movie did even worse internationally than it did in the U.S. - they don't care about the original Star Wars movies, nor those characters, just the new ones


----------



## soniam

Christine Moosher said:


> Can you please tell me how to post?? I just want to find out if anyone who has been to disney sea thinks I can wit and buy my tickets when I get to tokyo??



It's very common for people to buy their tickets at the park or from the hotel. I don't see an issue. However, I wouldn't try to buy them at park opening, unless the booths are open way before that. I don't know when the booths open. Here are some Tokyo sites that I have been reading. Definitely check out the international DIS boards though. The Tokyo action is a bit limited over there though.

https://touringplans.com/tokyo-disney
https://www.disneytouristblog.com/tokyo-disney-trip-planning-guide/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Invester call transcript for Fox bid

https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.co...018/06/investor-call-transcript-2018-0620.pdf


----------



## FoxC63

dina444444 said:


> *Photo Update *
> 
> Disneyland Resort Update – Pixar Pier Opens To Massive Crowd



I'm so excited, 48 more days to go until we're there!


----------



## FoxC63

MommaBerd said:


> I’ll admit, I am mildly annoyed by Duffy and his friends...but obviously, I am not the target audience. It just seems that The Fab Five play second fiddle to these “newcomers” in the Asian parks. They don’t have a lot of interest in the Mouse with whom it all started? (Though I recognize the princesses get a lot of play in the American parks.)



The Japanese are all into the "cutesie wotsie" stuff that's why Duffy and Friends are so popular.  We noticed this when we went in 2015.  I went to the Duffy store to pick up a few items and guests of all ages were standing in front of a large section of key chains, they stood and compared each piece before adding it to their shopping tote. It took FOREVER!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Iowamomof4 said:


> May I _never _be to the point where I feel comfortable spending that kind of money on accessories! I needed a black purse earlier this year and struggled with the $30 or so at Target. lol



well as someone that has spent upwards of $10,000 total on catchers gear over the years for one of my twins and probably as much on golf equipment for me, $250 for a purse doesn't sound like too awful much.....Heck, the last year my boy played summer collegiate baseball I bought him a 5 pack of Marrucci wood bats for more than twice that and had to end up buying two more to get him through the summer.  All things are relative I guess.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Not born yet (well not until the late 80s)



you whippersnapper you


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Medals, course maps, shirts, and characters for Disney inspiration runs at Shanghai Disneyland!

https://twitter.com/daykota/status/1011286359141543936?s=21


----------



## skier_pete

Moliphino said:


> I spent that on the Adventurers Club sign, but I can't bring myself to spend more than about $50 on a purse (and even then it better be real leather and super on sale).



I only spent $125 on the Adventurer's Club sign....and I regret that even less. And now that I think about it - the Enchanted Tiki Room sign was a gift.


----------



## Moliphino

********** said:


> I only spent $125 on the Adventurer's Club sign....and I regret that even less. And now that I think about it - the Enchanted Tiki Room sign was a gift.



I bought it years ago, it totally could've been $125. I didn't even think twice about the price on that, I _needed_ it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Terralina Crafted Italian Set to Open at Disney Springs June 28


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Interesting article on Pixar Pier

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...r-pier-20180620-story.html?curator=MediaREDEF


----------



## Farro

Tigger's ally said:


> well as someone that has spent upwards of $10,000 total on catchers gear over the years for one of my twins and probably as much on golf equipment for me, $250 for a purse doesn't sound like too awful much.....Heck, the last year my boy played summer collegiate baseball I bought him a 5 pack of Marrucci wood bats for more than twice that and had to end up buying two more to get him through the summer.  All things are relative I guess.



Yes, I said something similar.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've found that is sort of with everything - they didn't grow up with Walt nor the original Disney product.  Look at Shanghai - the pirates ride is based off the movies, not the original attraction and the Alice in Wonderland hedge maze is based off the recent Johnny Depp films, not the original animated version
> 
> I've also heard that is a reason that the Solo movie did even worse internationally than it did in the U.S. - they don't care about the original Star Wars movies, nor those characters, just the new ones



All good points...their Disney “history” is just beginning.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Watch the grand opening of Toy Story Land on June 29th!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...to-watch-the-grand-opening-of-toy-story-land/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Watch the grand opening of Toy Story Land on June 29th!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...to-watch-the-grand-opening-of-toy-story-land/




That's cool they are doing this.  The official opening is June 30th though, right?  So is the 29th just going to be for media or something?


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's cool they are doing this.  The official opening is June 30th though, right?  So is the 29th just going to be for media or something?



I think the 28th/29th are media preview days.  I'm heading over tomorrow to see if there is .0001% chance of a soft opening to the public.


----------



## Amy11401

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's cool they are doing this.  The official opening is June 30th though, right?  So is the 29th just going to be for media or something?


I just read that the 29th is invitation only.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's cool they are doing this.  The official opening is June 30th though, right?  So is the 29th just going to be for media or something?


Yes just media much like the Pandora opening.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yes just media much like the Pandora opening.




Ok, so 28th and 29th are media days?  Same media?  Maybe 28th is to show the land at night and then 29th is official media event?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, so 28th and 29th are media days?  Same media?  Maybe 28th is to show the land at night and then 29th is official media event?


Media and travel agencies.

They have a schedule of events going through new things. Much like Pandora which I believe was 3-5 days long.


----------



## Firebird060

Lol hmm I guess we know where the Dis team will be on the 28th and 29th.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Last Traces of Duffy The Disney Bear Being Removed From Epcot as Kidcot Changes Theme


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Funko Reveals Disney, Marvel and Star Wars 2018 San Diego Comic-Con Exclusives


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Being Sued For Plagiarism Over “Inside Out”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Being Sued For Plagiarism Over “Inside Out”



Seems kinda hard to prove - as Disney even did similar a concept  before themselves with Cranium Command

Plus the TV show Herman's Head .... just feels like a concept that has been around for a while and hard to prove who came up with it initially


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Epcot To Host A Celebration For Canada Day on July 1st


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Resort Increases the Cost of Individual PhotoPass Prints and Digital Downloads


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems kinda hard to prove - as Disney even did similar a concept  before themselves with Cranium Command
> 
> Plus the TV show Herman's Head .... just feels like a concept that has been around for a while and hard to prove who came up with it initially


Plus Walt's Reason and Emotion short back in 1941. 

It's not unique concept and Disney itself has used it multiple times.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Being Sued For Plagiarism Over “Inside Out”



The guy's short sounds more line Inner Workings than Inside Out.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Last Traces of Duffy The Disney Bear Being Removed From Epcot as Kidcot Changes Theme


This actually kind of excites me. The CMs that work the stops are so much fun to talk to.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> This actually kind of excites me. The CMs that work the stops are so much fun to talk to.




The CMs in World Showcase are often some of the best we interact with all vacation - they usually love to talk about where they are from and are just excited to be there


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> The CMs in World Showcase are often some of the best we interact with all vacation - they usually love to talk about where they are from and are just excited to be there


Although it's a cliche, I like to talk to them about the weather in their country and how it compares to the oppressive summer heat in Florida.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Star Wars: The Clone Wars 10th Anniversary Celebration Announced for San Diego Comic-Con


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Play Disney Parks App Debuts at Disneyland Resort and Walt Disney World Resort on June 30


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Special Independence Day Photo Opportunities at Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Play Disney Parks App Debuts at Disneyland Resort and Walt Disney World Resort on June 30




Hopefully it works well and can be a good tool to help people while waiting in long lines for the Toy Story Rides, unprotected from the sun!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is now requiring guests to get a receipt to park at the theme parks even if you don't pay. It could be a new way of tracking parking. For example an AP gets a receipt saying parking is comped with a total of $0 on the receipt.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is now requiring guests to get a receipt to park at the theme parks even if you don't pay. It could be a new way of tracking parking. For example an AP gets a receipt saying parking is comped with a total of $0 on the receipt.



This wasn't in effect this morning at Hollywood Studios


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is now requiring guests to get a receipt to park at the theme parks even if you don't pay. It could be a new way of tracking parking. For example an AP gets a receipt saying parking is comped with a total of $0 on the receipt.


They may be moving to Disneyland’s model. At Disneyland I get a ticket printout when they scan my AP (parking is included with my pass). If I leave and come back to the parking lot on the same day I have to show my AP and the ticket printout to re park without being charged the parking fee.


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> This wasn't in effect this morning at Hollywood Studios


It was at Epcot today. Maybe it is just a test.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fried Chicken Celebration at Disneyland

https://t.co/HfHPCp94J8?amp=1


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> It was at Epcot today. Maybe it is just a test.



That would make sense as Epcot is always the most strict when it comes to parking validation


----------



## Firebird060

Disney should just tag on a 10 dollar one time fee for a car "magic band" for AP holders and have a system that just scans for it, that comes up with AP holders face,   The person pulls up, the car is scanned the parking attendent looks at the persons face to see if it matchs and just waves them in.   The car magic band would be specific to the car and the AP card holder.  The AP card holder would have to be in the Car, and if the AP card holder needs a second "car magic band" they can just pay another 10 dollar fee.   But hey thats my idea


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hopefully it works well and can be a good tool to help people while waiting in long lines for the Toy Story Rides, unprotected from the sun!


Heh .. using a smartphone to play a game in the bright sun (where you brightness has to be near 100% to see it) .. whew . .talk about a battery drainer!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is now requiring guests to get a receipt to park at the theme parks even if you don't pay. It could be a new way of tracking parking. For example an AP gets a receipt saying parking is comped with a total of $0 on the receipt.


Hopefully this isn't a stepping point to charging for parking period though I could see that.

On the other end of the spectrum it was really a toss up both at All-Stars and at the theme parks if they would scan our MB versus just look at it and waive us on by. We drove to 2 parks per day for 5 days total too so I can see where this allows them to actually keep better track of things. Hopefully though it doesn't slow down the process too too much. Being bogged down at a pay booth has always been a slight annoyance to me lol.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is now requiring guests to get a receipt to park at the theme parks even if you don't pay. It could be a new way of tracking parking. For example an AP gets a receipt saying parking is comped with a total of $0 on the receipt.



So if I took my AP receipt and gave it to someone else after I left, does that mean that person(s) can enter without charge?  I must be missing something in the tracking mechanisms.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> So if I took my AP receipt and gave it to someone else after I left, does that mean that person(s) can enter without charge?  I must be missing something in the tracking mechanisms.


I don’t believe so.


----------



## SureAsLiz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is now requiring guests to get a receipt to park at the theme parks even if you don't pay. It could be a new way of tracking parking. For example an AP gets a receipt saying parking is comped with a total of $0 on the receipt.



They do this at Universal already. My center console is filled with comp value receipts. I assume its a sort of 'inventory' tracking tool.
I've never tried reentering parking on the same day though, so no clue if they would rescan my pass to confirm the receipt is actually mine


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

hertamaniac said:


> So if I took my AP receipt and gave it to someone else after I left, does that mean that person(s) can enter without charge?  I must be missing something in the tracking mechanisms.


Well I'm not sure how they handle APs but I would think they reserve the right to ask that you show that you are an AP. So if you gave your receipt to a person who wasn't an AP holder and they asked for proof of being an AP holder that would present an issue to the person you gave the receipt to.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> I don’t believe so.



Good as it needs to be fair to keep cost and security control.  

It did seem a little disjointed a few times earlier this year.  On one occasion, I just flashed my AP card and the CM simply waved us by.  On each subsequent visit, they would scan my MB.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well I'm not sure how they handle APs but I would think they reserve the right to ask that you show that you are an AP. So if you gave your receipt to a person who wasn't an AP holder and they asked for proof of being an AP holder that would present an issue to the person you gave the receipt to.



They could ask for ID, although earlier this month they didn't ask me when we drove. Usually they just scanned and waved me through. Once they asked me which resort I was staying at.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Play Disney Parks App Debuts at Disneyland Resort and Walt Disney World Resort on June 30



I’m very excited about this app. If it works right I think it can be a lot of fun and hopefully many enjoy it so Disney constantly updates it.


----------



## j2thomason

tlmadden73 said:


> Heh .. using a smartphone to play a game in the bright sun (where you brightness has to be near 100% to see it) .. whew . .talk about a battery drainer!


I know that I will be trading in my fuel rod more than I have in the past just so I can experience the game.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Article on looking ahead at Pixar

https://www.thewrap.com/as-lasseters-departure-looms/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Game Spot was allowed to test the Play Disney Parks App ahead of its release

https://t.co/PZC9nisxpN?amp=1


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Article on looking ahead at Pixar
> 
> https://www.thewrap.com/as-lasseters-departure-looms/



Boy, talk about an article with almost know information. Both negatives and positives said in the vaguest of terms.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Game Spot was allowed to test the Play Disney Parks App ahead of its release
> 
> https://t.co/PZC9nisxpN?amp=1




seems pretty cool and also something they have put effort into - so should only get bigger in the future.  Glad to see there are physical effects to, not just things on your phone

"To make this happen, the app team didn't just rely on what already exists in the intricately-designed queues. Instead, it added new physical elements to the area, ranging from items hidden throughout the queues that are specifically tied to the app and lanterns that are part of the finale experience."


Not sure if it mentioned before, but makes sense to integrate Agent P into this:

'The app has also integrated games previously available in various Disney parks, including Agent P's World Showcase Adventure at Epcot Center and the Colorwheel Challenge at Disney's California Adventure."


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Looks like the Resort dog test will be coming to an end in October

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/breaking-...rld-resorts-scheduled-to-end-in-late-october/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Brews and BBQ at Disney Springs

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-springs/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo0621180627180028C


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Looks like the Resort dog test will be coming to an end in October
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/breaking-...rld-resorts-scheduled-to-end-in-late-october/



As originally announced by Disney. This is the most lol BREAKING story yet.

BREAKING: Ending date originally announced by Disney was actually correct


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is now requiring guests to get a receipt to park at the theme parks even if you don't pay. It could be a new way of tracking parking. For example an AP gets a receipt saying parking is comped with a total of $0 on the receipt.





unbanshee said:


> This wasn't in effect this morning at Hollywood Studios


Wasn't in effect this afternoon at DHS either.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Wasn't in effect this afternoon at DHS either.


Looks like only Epcot right now if it continues.


----------



## unbanshee

Cast Members are getting to try food from Woody's Lunchbox for the first time during this afternoon's CM preview


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is now requiring guests to get a receipt to park at the theme parks even if you don't pay. It could be a new way of tracking parking. For example an AP gets a receipt saying parking is comped with a total of $0 on the receipt.


My local theme park does this too. I imagine it’s a tracking thing because when they hit a certain point they do have to start parking cars in an overflow lot. That only happens on high demand days but parking is tracked daily. If this continues to only happen at Epcot maybe it is to collect parking data as a result of the possible new Epcot hotel.


----------



## Keels

I sent Ryan the picture of my parking receipt today at Epcot:

 

I was curious because it was taking far longer to get through the parking gate at Epcot and now I know why. This is the first time I’ve received a receipt in about 100 visits this year.

It was midday and the parking lot at Epcot was not even close to capacity.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Keels said:


> was curious because it was taking far longer to get through the parking gate at Epcot


That's what I was hoping wouldn't happen. Hopefully if they are continuing to do this they get better and better


----------



## j2thomason

Keels said:


> I sent Ryan the picture of my parking receipt today at Epcot:
> 
> View attachment 332987
> 
> I was curious because it was taking far longer to get through the parking gate at Epcot and now I know why. This is the first time I’ve received a receipt in about 100 visits this year.
> 
> It was midday and the parking lot at Epcot was not even close to capacity.


I understand that they are probably doing it for tracking purposes, but it seems like a huge time sucker and big waste of paper. Just something else we have to keep track of while in the parks. I'm assuming if we don't have it when we park hop we have to pay for parking??


----------



## Keels

j2thomason said:


> I understand that they are probably doing it for tracking purposes, but it seems like a huge time sucker and big waste of paper. Just something else we have to keep track of while in the parks. I'm assuming if we don't have it when we park hop we have to pay for parking??



I took a picture of it but I left it in my car - ain't nobody got time to carry it around. 

They usually scan my MB and ask me what my last name is, but this is the first time I've had to wait to be issued a receipt.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I took a picture of it but I left it in my car - ain't nobody got time to carry it around.
> 
> They usually scan my MB and ask me what my last name is, but this is the first time I've had to wait to be issued a receipt.


Looks like it just started today at Epcot and will soon roll out to the rest of the parks. It is to track who is parking and to make sure people who are supposed to pay are paying.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hollywood Walk of Fame 2019 Honorees to Include Kristen Bell, Idina Menzel


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Looks like it just started today at Epcot and will soon roll out to the rest of the parks. It is to track who is parking and to make sure people who are supposed to pay are paying.



#BreakingNews


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> #BreakingNews


Keels is our new Disney source!


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Last Traces of Duffy The Disney Bear Being Removed From Epcot as Kidcot Changes Theme


Oh no, my niece is going to be disappointed. She was already upset he doesn't meet there anymore. We always stopped at least a few stations with her on every visit. I know a lot of people don't like Duffy, but she adores him and all his friends. I wonder who is next.


----------



## OKW Lover

j2thomason said:


> I understand that they are probably doing it for tracking purposes,


I can't see why this would be a tracking thing.  They scan your MB/AP card at the booth.  That gives them the info they need.  The piece of paper does nothing for them.


----------



## The Pho

OKW Lover said:


> I can't see why this would be a tracking thing.  They scan your MB/AP card at the booth.  That gives them the info they need.  The piece of paper does nothing for them.



How often do they even scan?  My last trip I didn't even really show them my card, and they just waved me in.  But it was the first time I've had a car there in 15 years or so.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> How often do they even scan?  My last trip I didn't even really show them my card, and they just waved me in.  But it was the first time I've had a car there in 15 years or so.


Exactly, I think it is more of way to make sure they don't do that anymore. Tracking who pays and who doesn't to look at numbers in how to see if they should continue to make people pay for parking like they did that the resorts.


----------



## Keels

I assume it’s to develop best practices for when Star Wars opens and parking at DHS becomes a premium.


----------



## Keels

The Pho said:


> How often do they even scan?  My last trip I didn't even really show them my card, and they just waved me in.  But it was the first time I've had a car there in 15 years or so.



I tell them I have an AP, they scan my band and ask me my last name. Today, they did the same thing but I had to wait while she printed a receipt to put on my dash.

The only time I’ve ever been waived through is about 90 minutes before park closing when there is only one person to check or the parking gate is completely unmanned.


----------



## OKW Lover

Recently (say the last 6 months or so) I've had them scan my MB/AP card every time.


----------



## The Pho

I was there 2 weeks ago, they never actually looked at the card or my band.  I thought it was odd since they couldn't tell if my pass was even active or not just an expired one off eBay for all they knew, but we don't usually rent a car when we're there.   This change must be to stop stuff like that.  Forcing a receipt, requires the cast to actually check everyone.


----------



## hertamaniac

OKW Lover said:


> I can't see why this would be a tracking thing.  They scan your MB/AP card at the booth.  That gives them the info they need.  The piece of paper does nothing for them.



So someone else can't have another guest's MB to enter the parking area?  Suppose the receipt (referencing the database log) could be a tracking mechanism to the vehicle for traceability purposes?

I am speaking in the context of security purposes as clearly the MB/fingerprint is at point of theme park entry.


----------



## tarak

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Game Spot was allowed to test the Play Disney Parks App ahead of its release
> 
> https://t.co/PZC9nisxpN?amp=1



That looks like it will be fun. Hopefully, it’s still around when we return in two years.


----------



## themommy

j2thomason said:


> I know that I will be trading in my fuel rod more than I have in the past just so I can experience the game.


On that note...does anyone know if or where I can get the same fuel rods used at WDW in the Atlanta airport?


----------



## pepperandchips

themommy said:


> On that note...does anyone know if or where I can get the same fuel rods used at WDW in the Atlanta airport?



Yes they have them at the Atlanta airport. Per the fuel rod website they are located at E14, C38, F10 and F pre-security. You can use the locations feature on their app if you need to find a location on the fly: http://www.fuel-rod.com/ch/index-en.html#locations


----------



## themommy

pepperandchips said:


> Yes they have them at the Atlanta airport. Per the fuel rod website they are located at E14, C38, F10 and F pre-security. You can use the locations feature on their app if you need to find a location on the fly: http://www.fuel-rod.com/ch/index-en.html#locations


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigRed98 said:


> I’m very excited about this app. If it works right I think it can be a lot of fun and hopefully many enjoy it so Disney constantly updates it.


I was looking forward to it as well, but now I have a dilemma.  I've been holding off on updating the iOS on my phone since it has been so buggy.  I'll need a newer version to use this app, it appears.


----------



## Brocktoon

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I was looking forward to it as well, but now I have a dilemma.  I've been holding off on updating the iOS on my phone since it has been so buggy.  I'll need a newer version to use this app, it appears.



Funny you should mention iOS as I'm in the same boat.  I'm still running iOS 10 as 11 will go down as one of Apple's buggiest messes.  I'm not updating to 11 just for this app.  I'm hearing iOS 12 will not add much new, but instead will primarily focus on fixing all the bugs from 11.  My trip isn't until October so hopefully I can jump to iOS 12 if it's stable.

Do you really want to risk dealing with crazy battery drain or camera issues in the parks?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Brocktoon said:


> Funny you should mention iOS as I'm in the same boat.  I'm still running iOS 10 as 11 will go down as one of Apple's buggiest messes.  I'm not updating to 11 just for this app.  I'm hearing iOS 12 will not add much new, but instead will primarily focus on fixing all the bugs from 11.  My trip isn't until October so hopefully I can jump to iOS 12 if it's stable.
> 
> *Do you really want to risk dealing with crazy battery drain or camera issues in the parks?*


*Nope! *


----------



## OKW Lover

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I was looking forward to it as well, but now I have a dilemma.  I've been holding off on updating the iOS on my phone since it has been so buggy.  I'll need a newer version to use this app, it appears.


I've never had an issue using the latest iOS on my iDevices.  Sometimes I even try the public beta releases.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> I've never had an issue using the latest iOS on my iDevices.  Sometimes I even try the public beta releases.



Sometimes depends on what generation iPhone you have ... the new updates often purposely drain the batteries of older model phones to encourage you to upgrade your phone (they say that is not why they do it, but come'on)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sometimes depends on what generation iPhone you have ... the new updates often purposely drain the batteries of older model phones to encourage you to upgrade your phone (they say that is not why they do it, but come'on)





Lol apple. 

In many ways similar to Disney... How much can we abuse our ultra loyal fanbase? Let's find out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Lol apple.
> 
> In many ways similar to Disney... How much can we abuse our ultra loyal fanbase? Let's find out.




Well, I only have an iPhone as I am basically required to have one for work (they dont' support Android) - still very much not a fan 

But I definitely can see the comparison - 30% mark up in price for having the little apple logo or mickey head on the back of something


----------



## rteetz

June Rumor Round Up

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-june-2018/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> June Rumor Round Up
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-june-2018/



I did suggest a while ago that the TTA could easily incorporate an animatronic of miles and Merc from miles of Tomorrowland and not disrupt the attraction too much.  Wonder if it's going to be something along those lines.


----------



## hertamaniac

Scanned MB and asked last name (1st time ever) at DHS this AM.  No receipt.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I did suggest a while ago that the TTA could easily incorporate an animatronic of miles and Merc from miles of Tomorrowland and not disrupt the attraction too much.  Wonder if it's going to be something along those lines.


I’m not sure if Miles would be part of this. If they were going to add him in anyway to Tomorrowland I think they would’ve done it by now.


----------



## Iowamomof4

How far ahead do we typically (I know, maybe "typically" is a poor word choice) know about rides being down for major refurbishments? I know rides have gone down for a day or two unexpectedly, but for planned refurbishments/maintenance it seems we usually know awhile in advance. I'm still working out the dates for our 2019 trip and would love to know when I can feel at least mostly confident our favorite rides won't be offline for a scheduled refurb. Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> How far ahead do we typically (I know, maybe "typically" is a poor word choice) know about rides being down for major refurbishments? I know rides have gone down for a day or two unexpectedly, but for planned refurbishments/maintenance it seems we usually know awhile in advance. I'm still working out the dates for our 2019 trip and would love to know when I can feel at least mostly confident our favorite rides won't be offline for a scheduled refurb. Thanks!


It depends. It’s usually a few months.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Slinky will have an onride photo

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...sh-to-feature-on-ride-photo-via-magicband.htm


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> I’m not sure if Miles would be part of this. If they were going to add him in anyway to Tomorrowland I think they would’ve done it by now.



What do you think they'll add?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What do you think they'll add?


I could see IPs like Incredibles or Monsters Inc since they have a presence in Tomorrowland already.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Side note, looks like Official Signature Art for the 2018 EPCOT Food & Wine Festival will all be from Kevin-John Jobczynski (I am a huge fan of his so this is great news to me)

This is the original:


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Rivers of Light to add a dessert party later this summer?

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/rumor-rivers-of-light-adding-dessert-party-event-later-this-summer/


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Lol apple.
> 
> In many ways similar to Disney... How much can we abuse our ultra loyal fanbase? Let's find out.



yes - the difference is I don't fall for Apple crud - but fall for Disney's at least half the time.


----------



## skier_pete

Iowamomof4 said:


> How far ahead do we typically (I know, maybe "typically" is a poor word choice) know about rides being down for major refurbishments? I know rides have gone down for a day or two unexpectedly, but for planned refurbishments/maintenance it seems we usually know awhile in advance. I'm still working out the dates for our 2019 trip and would love to know when I can feel at least mostly confident our favorite rides won't be offline for a scheduled refurb. Thanks!



I would say it's usually 2-3 months. Occasionally (if it's a big one) it's longer, and sometimes it's shorter. Right now you are probably safe on anything through labor day, but there still could be something announced for the fall.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

DOJ Approves Disney’s Fox Bid, Minus Regional Sports Networks


----------



## Iowamomof4

********** said:


> I would say it's usually 2-3 months. Occasionally (if it's a big one) it's longer, and sometimes it's shorter. Right now you are probably safe on anything through labor day, but there still could be something announced for the fall.



So Jan/Feb refurbs will mostly be announced sometime in November with something potentially still added to the list after that? Yikes. Guess I'll just have to pick our dates and hope for the best!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Cruise Line to use additional terminal once fleet expands

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...erminal-in-port-canaveral-when-fleet-expands/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cisco is partnering with Disney StudioLAB

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/cisco-partnering-with-disneys-studiolab-division/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
In depth look at Avatar Flight of Passage

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-the-creation-of-avatar-flight-of-passage.htm


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Slinky will have an onride photo
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...sh-to-feature-on-ride-photo-via-magicband.htm



Yep. http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/slinky-dog-dash-roller-coaster-feature-ride-photo/


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Statement from the Murdoch’s on Fox deal

https://t.co/2fwIVeNY9k?amp=1


----------



## DisHopeful

Does anyone know if the Disney Parks App is fun to have outside of the parks or is it only for when you are in the park?


----------



## rteetz

DisHopeful said:


> Does anyone know if the Disney Parks App is fun to have outside of the parks or is it only for when you are in the park?


I believe it will only be for use inside the parks right now. You can download park music now from Apple Music.


----------



## skier_pete

Iowamomof4 said:


> So Jan/Feb refurbs will mostly be announced sometime in November with something potentially still added to the list after that? Yikes. Guess I'll just have to pick our dates and hope for the best!



The good news is you can probably guess the January refurbs. Splash mountain will be down, Kali River rapids will be down. One of the water parks will be closed (I forget which one but it is already listed.) Probably a resort pool or two - but looks like one of those might be Uzima (AKL). More than likely, there may be one thing more than that. My experience is that you should never try to plan around closures, there's always something in refurb or that ends up being down the day you are there. Just enjoy what IS open.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Cruise Line to use additional terminal once fleet expands
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...erminal-in-port-canaveral-when-fleet-expands/


So, this announcement basically confirms that at least one of the new ships are coming to Florida.  Yippee!


----------



## Iowamomof4

********** said:


> The good news is you can probably guess the January refurbs. Splash mountain will be down, Kali River rapids will be down. One of the water parks will be closed (I forget which one but it is already listed.) Probably a resort pool or two - but looks like one of those might be Uzima (AKL). More than likely, there may be one thing more than that. My experience is that you should never try to plan around closures, there's always something in refurb or that ends up being down the day you are there. Just enjoy what IS open.



All the talk of Tomorrowland refurbs has me a bit nervous, that's all. Carousel of Progress and TTA happen to be two of my top 5 or so attractions in all of WDW. Both have been discussed as being worked on sometime between now and the 50th celebration. It would be awesome if neither is down while we're there though. I suspect we'll be okay, but I'll be pretty relieved if we get to the end of December and they are both still off the refurb list.


----------



## The Pho

Iowamomof4 said:


> All the talk of Tomorrowland refurbs has me a bit nervous, that's all. Carousel of Progress and TTA happen to be two of my top 5 or so attractions in all of WDW. Both have been discussed as being worked on sometime between now and the 50th celebration. It would be awesome if neither is down while we're there though. I suspect we'll be okay, but I'll be pretty relieved if we get to the end of December and they are both still off the refurb list.



Those are both two of my favorites, but Carousel does really need to update that last scene.  I wouldn't mind missing out on it for a trip to have it improved.  TTA, not really much there to improve apart from changing the window scenes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisHopeful said:


> Does anyone know if the Disney Parks App is fun to have outside of the parks or is it only for when you are in the park?



I know for the main games, they only become active when you are close/in queue for the specific rides - uses bluetooth to connect

Not sure about the other trivia games or the music though


----------



## skier_pete

Iowamomof4 said:


> All the talk of Tomorrowland refurbs has me a bit nervous, that's all. Carousel of Progress and TTA happen to be two of my top 5 or so attractions in all of WDW. Both have been discussed as being worked on sometime between now and the 50th celebration. It would be awesome if neither is down while we're there though. I suspect we'll be okay, but I'll be pretty relieved if we get to the end of December and they are both still off the refurb list.



I think those are unlikely at this early a stage. And I really doubt they are going to bother updating CoP. TTA could use a good refurb though - the seats on that ride are in sad, sad shape.


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know for the main games, they only become active when you are close/in queue for the specific rides - uses bluetooth to connect
> 
> Not sure about the other trivia games or the music though



I think I need a bigger charger for my phone!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> All the talk of Tomorrowland refurbs has me a bit nervous, that's all. Carousel of Progress and TTA happen to be two of my top 5 or so attractions in all of WDW. Both have been discussed as being worked on sometime between now and the 50th celebration. It would be awesome if neither is down while we're there though. I suspect we'll be okay, but I'll be pretty relieved if we get to the end of December and they are both still off the refurb list.





The Pho said:


> Those are both two of my favorites, but Carousel does really need to update that last scene.  I wouldn't mind missing out on it for a trip to have it improved.  TTA, not really much there to improve apart from changing the window scenes.



I did see Carousel of Progress mentioned in one report about the updates coming to Tomorrowland, but definitely was that it would be upgraded, not replaced or anything


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> I think I need a bigger charger for my phone!!



Definitely - we always have a couple of large packs with us but might also get some additional ones to be safe and/or invest in some fuel rods that we can replace in the parks if need be


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Pho said:


> Those are both two of my favorites, but Carousel does really need to update that last scene.  I wouldn't mind missing out on it for a trip to have it improved.  TTA, not really much there to improve apart from changing the window scenes.



But then I wouldn't get the nostalgia factor for Christmas at my aunt's house...in the 90s. Hahha, I swear she had that exact same dining room set with those uncomfortable chairs.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> But then I wouldn't get the nostalgia factor for Christmas at my aunt's house...in the 90s. Hahha, I swear she had that exact same dining room set with those uncomfortable chairs.



Did she also cook the turkey at 700 degrees?


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> Side note, looks like Official Signature Art for the 2018 EPCOT Food & Wine Festival will all be from Kevin-John Jobczynski (I am a huge fan of his so this is great news to me)
> 
> This is the original:



Oh, I LOVE this!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> But then I wouldn't get the nostalgia factor for Christmas at my aunt's house...in the 90s. Hahha, I swear she had that exact same dining room set with those uncomfortable chairs.



does she have the "hidden Mickey" under the tree?


----------



## Firebird060

who doesnt have a hidden mickey under the tree


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> I believe it will only be for use inside the parks right now. You can download park music now from Apple Music.


Where can you find this?  I looked on iTunes but I’m assuming that’s not the correct source.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Where can you find this?  I looked on iTunes but I’m assuming that’s not the correct source.


Is through Apple Music. Search Disney Parks.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> Did she also cook the turkey at 700 degrees?





TheMaxRebo said:


> does she have the "hidden Mickey" under the tree?



Neither one of these, to my intense sadness


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Signature art for Epcot Food & Wine Festival

https://www.kevinjohnstudio.com/sin...e-2018-EPCOT-International-Food-Wine-Festival


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New running events coming to Hong Kong and Shanghai

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...his-fall/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0621180627180016E


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Terralina Crafted Italian preview event


----------



## MissGina5

At the airport to go to Disney when I got a notification that the new Parks app is available, 2 days earlier than advertised. I preordered so it might be just available to those who did, but very excited to try it out when I arrive!


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Terralina Crafted Italian preview event



While it's definitely more modern looking than the sort of Olive Garden vibe they had going on with Portobello, I'm surprised at how bland the new decor is. Unless the food is phenomenal, I can see this struggling in comparison to the slate of Patina Group restaurants (also Italian) just down the path.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> At the airport to go to Disney when I got a notification that the new Parks app is available, 2 days earlier than advertised. I preordered so it might be just available to those who did, but very excited to try it out when I arrive!



I was surprised to get it this morning as well .... though we don’t go to Disney until end of August to test it out


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New running events coming to Hong Kong and Shanghai
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...his-fall/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0621180627180016E



You need to cover these sometime Teetz!  Business trip!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MissGina5 said:


> At the airport to go to Disney when I got a notification that the new Parks app is available, 2 days earlier than advertised. I preordered so it might be just available to those who did, but very excited to try it out when I arrive!




Was playing around with the app and was able to do the trivia and listen to the music and just explore - but the specific games can’t be unlocked until in the area

Did find the Porgs hiding in DHS!


----------



## DISnewjersey

Tim Tracker’s Instagram story from Toy Story Land is getting me excited.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gotta say, watching Big Fat Panda and Lou Mongello ride AS2 is pretty fun


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DISnewjersey said:


> Tim Tracker’s Instagram story from Toy Story Land is getting me excited.



Nice!  Been watching Big Fat Panda’s videos and reports

Just seems like it will be a fun area and hope people don’t poo poo it because it isn’t more than it needs to be

Though, I am sure 3 hour long lines will make it less fun


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> Nice!  Been watching Big Fat Panda’s videos and reports
> 
> Just seems like it will be a fun area and hope people don’t poo poo it because it isn’t more than it needs to be
> 
> Though, I am sure 3 hour long lines will make it less fun



I’ve been following the #ToyStoryLand on twitter for the media coverage and I’m really liking the land! Even with the budget cuts it still looks like a fun land for both kids and adults!


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> Nice!  Been watching Big Fat Panda’s videos and reports
> 
> Just seems like it will be a fun area and hope people don’t poo poo it because it isn’t more than it needs to be
> 
> Though, I am sure 3 hour long lines will make it less fun



The most concerning thing I've seen are the reports of lack of shade/protection from the elements.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> The most concerning thing I've seen are the reports of lack of shade/protection from the elements.



yeah, saw some of that from the previews even - said the CMs on the platform for Slinky Dog looked like they were struggling.

Not going to be fun if 2 hour lines in the middle of summer - even with the new Play Disney Parks app!

I wouldn't be surprised if they add more covering soon


----------



## rteetz

Slinky review from Big Fat Panda

https://www.facebook.com/100001429625708/posts/1825052980885672/

I have already posted a ton of photos on the Toy Story Land thread.

I will be posting videos there and here later.


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Potato Head official back!

https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1012330141626880000?s=21


----------



## DISnewjersey

Is the Pixar Place street going to remain? Another entrance to Galaxy’s Edge in the future?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Iowamomof4 said:


> The most concerning thing I've seen are the reports of lack of shade/protection from the elements.


Seems just nuts to me, not having this under cover.  Eesh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Slinky review from Big Fat Panda
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/100001429625708/posts/1825052980885672/
> 
> I have already posted a ton of photos on the Toy Story Land thread.
> 
> I will be posting videos there and here later.




Thanks Ryan!  Loving all the videos and lots of good images on the DIS Twitter feed - really liking a lot of the details in the signage and in things like they made the lid from the lunch box have the indentations like the old school metal lunch boxes have ... cool stuff!


----------



## BigRed98

DISnewjersey said:


> Is the Pixar Place street going to remain? Another entrance to Galaxy’s Edge in the future?



Nope it will be backstage for cast members.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seems just nuts to me, not having this under cover.  Eesh.




Hopefully thy add some coverage - even some coverings that are like tarp material, but they could make it look like the parachutes from the Green Army Men or something


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> Is through Apple Music. Search Disney Parks.



‘Disney Music” or “magic Kingdom Main Street” will get you to more of the collections.  There’s a lot there!  Says it was updated Tuesday.


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> ‘Disney Music” or “magic Kingdom Main Street” will get you to more of the collections.  There’s a lot there!  Days it was updated Tuesday.


Yep I downloaded them all the other day.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OKW Lover

Iowamomof4 said:


> The most concerning thing I've seen are the reports of lack of shade/protection from the elements.


Its an issue right now.  Perhaps as the land matures it will be better.


----------



## OKW Lover

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seems just nuts to me, not having this under cover.  Eesh.


The whole land???  None of the lands in DHS or the other parks are under cover


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> ‘Disney Music” or “magic Kingdom Main Street” will get you to more of the collections.  There’s a lot there!  Says it was updated Tuesday.




The music is pretty cool - you go around the maps and in certain places they have little music symbols and if you click on it, it opens a play list appropriate to that area.  So the one by Star Tours brings up a Star Wars music playlist, for example.  If you do the one near the entrance to the park it is sort of a medley of songs for that park


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> The whole land???  None of the lands in DHS or the other parks are under cover




I think the big thing is the queues for the two new rides are both largely just switchbacks with little cover.  Also, little to no cover for the seating area for the quick service location.


----------



## jknezek

OKW Lover said:


> The whole land???  None of the lands in DHS or the other parks are under cover


No. Just the queues for the most part. A 2 hour line in the sun in August for SDD is going to be brutal. I don't think any of the lines at DHS are out in the sun like SDD is shown to be.


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> The music is pretty cool - you go around the maps and in certain places they have little music symbols and if you click on it, it opens a play list appropriate to that area.  So the one by Star Tours brings up a Star Wars music playlist, for example.  If you do the one near the entrance to the park it is sort of a medley of songs for that park



Downloading now


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> No. Just the queues for the most part. A 2 hour line in the sun in August for SDD is going to be brutal. I don't think any of the lines at DHS are out in the sun like SDD is shown to be.




Remember to reapply sunscreen to the back of your neck as now we will all be looking down at our phones playing the Play Disney Parks App!


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the big thing is the queues for the two new rides are both largely just switchbacks with little cover.  Also, little to no cover for the seating area for the quick service location.





jknezek said:


> No. Just the queues for the most part. A 2 hour line in the sun in August for SDD is going to be brutal. I don't think any of the lines at DHS are out in the sun like SDD is shown to be.


Actually, a good part of the queues are under cover.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OKW Lover said:


> The whole land???  None of the lands in DHS or the other parks are under cover


Of course not the whole land -- didn't say that. Odd interpretation. Meant the entirety of the queues -- and some for the eating areas would be smart.  Pretty much a no brainer in FL.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Actually, a good part of the queues are under cover.




hmmm, interesting - definitely different than what I saw reported from CM previews and other early takes

Have to be on the look out to see how bad it is - we stay off site so I fully expect to not be able to get a FP for either new ride (will try and maybe get lucky, but not planning on it) so worried about 2 long lines in the sun


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OKW Lover said:


> Actually, a good part of the queues are under cover.





TheMaxRebo said:


> hmmm, interesting - definitely different than what I saw reported from CM previews and other early takes
> 
> Have to be on the look out to see how bad it is - we stay off site so I fully expect to not be able to get a FP for either new ride (will try and maybe get lucky, but not planning on it) so worried about 2 long lines in the sun



Here it looks like some is under cover and much is not.  When waiting for hours, those uncovered stretches seem like they'd be horrible.  I have a hard time viewing this an anything but bad queue design unless they cover more of it later.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Got the Disney Parks App this morning as well. I was able to explorer some of it, and I really like it so far! I was able to do some of the trivia. I found it funny how the "Disney's Hollywood Studios Trivia" turned into being just a Star Wars movie trivia LOL. 

I can't wait to check out more of the app next week, but I'm afraid it's going to drain my phone battery more than I will like it to.


----------



## Redcon1

TheMaxRebo said:


> The music is pretty cool - you go around the maps and in certain places they have little music symbols and if you click on it, it opens a play list appropriate to that area.  So the one by Star Tours brings up a Star Wars music playlist, for example.  If you do the one near the entrance to the park it is sort of a medley of songs for that park



Where are you seeing the music symbols? I have an Android and all I see are the trivia and attraction game icons.


----------



## dina444444

Redcon1 said:


> Where are you seeing the music symbols? I have an Android and all I see are the trivia and attraction game icons.


The music may be exclusive to iOS since it’s a partnership with Apple Music.


----------



## SG131

I was telling my mom about toy story land and how the biggest issue seems to be cover. And she said oh just like Epcot back when it opened and there was no cover and no benches. Apparently Disney still hasn’t caught on....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Got the Disney Parks App this morning as well. I was able to explorer some of it, and I really like it so far! I was able to do some of the trivia. I found it funny how the "Disney's Hollywood Studios Trivia" turned into being just a Star Wars movie trivia LOL.
> 
> I can't wait to check out more of the app next week, but I'm afraid it's going to drain my phone battery more than I will like it to.




I have been playing around with it a bit - took some screen shots if anyone is interested in what i have been able to explore.  The Trivia is a bit odd - I did the one in Magic Kingdom and 1/2 the questions were about the water parks 

Found that you can do the Tree of Life game from anywhere (it's not location dependent) - and I like things like this that encourage you to wander the actual park and explore more.  The music loops are cool - I like that each park also has a "road trip" play list and includes things like the theme from Phineas and Ferb.  Also that the Future World playlist includes the Kitchen Kabaret songs.  Also found some animated Porgs in DHS and an animated Agent P for the Agent P game (which can be played via the app as well, which is neat)


----------



## Redcon1

I can't even get to Epcot or Animal Kingdom. It just says Coming Soon! Android users are shafted again....

I did find the Porgs though.


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have been playing around with it a bit - took some screen shots if anyone is interested in what i have been able to explore.  The Trivia is a bit odd - I did the one in Magic Kingdom and 1/2 the questions were about the water parks
> 
> Found that you can do the Tree of Life game from anywhere (it's not location dependent) - and I like things like this that encourage you to wander the actual park and explore more.  The music loops are cool - I like that each park also has a "road trip" play list and includes things like the theme from Phineas and Ferb.  Also that the Future World playlist includes the Kitchen Kabaret songs.  Also found some animated Porgs in DHS and an animated Agent P for the Agent P game (which can be played via the app as well, which is neat)
> 
> View attachment 333481



I haven’t explored it yet on my own but from all the screenshots it looks really cool! I also love the artwork! 

I wonder if they will add the sorcerers of the magic kingdom to the app. It would be cool if you could store your cards in the app and if you forget to bring your cards to the parks you could play with the cards you stored on the app.


----------



## jade1

SG131 said:


> I was telling my mom about toy story land and how the biggest issue seems to be cover. And she said oh just like Epcot back when it opened and there was no cover and no benches. Apparently Disney still hasn’t caught on....



Yea although AK is kinda considered the hottest park, and there is a lot of shade along the walkways. It does seem to be more of an "outside" park though-fewer AC building etc.

As for attractions at EPCOT Soarin prob has the best, TT is mostly inside as well.


----------



## Moliphino

jade1 said:


> Yea although AK is kinda considered the hottest park, and there is a lot of shade along the walkways. It does seem to be more of an "outside" park though-fewer AC building etc.
> 
> As for attractions at EPCOT Soarin prob has the best, TT is mostly inside as well.



AK really seems to hold in the humidity the worst, which makes the heat feel more oppressive. I don't think it's all that bad for sun.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I think that the shade in AK makes all the difference, though, making AK not so bad IMO.  World Showcase on a sunny day can be rough, but at least you're MOVING. 

Standing in line in TSL for hours, part of it without cover can't be fun.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I will fight to the death that Epcot is much hotter than ak.

That's all I got.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I will fight to the death that Epcot is much hotter than ak.
> 
> That's all I got.


I agree!


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> I agree!



Sounds like we need to create a poll 

But HS already has so many uncovered areas, I'm surprised there isn't more cover in TSL. Yet another reason it'll be really nice at night.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Woody’s Lunchbox will have mobile order

http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/mobile-order-coming-to-woodys-lunch-box-in-toy-story-land/


----------



## Lee Matthews

Can eat your hot turkey sandwich while in the super hot queue for SDD then lol


----------



## OKW Lover

Those concerned about queue lines not being covered, please just watch the reviews that will come out of today's media event.  There are covered sections.  Large ones.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


>



Well... I think that confirms my suspicions that the ride will be much better at night.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Firebird060

Theres more booze at Epcot so you might not get the majority to agree with you that it is hotter. I will say that back in the early 2000s Disney did seem to have alot more cool down stations up around epcot. Now they offer alot less


----------



## Tigger's ally

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I will fight to the death that Epcot is much hotter than ak.
> 
> That's all I got.



I agree but the old part of Fantasyland on a hot crowded day is my worst nightmare.  Heat, Hives and stroller mania!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Those concerned about queue lines not being covered, please just watch the reviews that will come out of today's media event.  There are covered sections.  Large ones.





rteetz said:


>



Well, based on this there are some sections with coverings - certainly more than reports I saw from CM previews, but still seemed like a awful lot of the areas had the sun directly on them


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, based on this there are some sections with coverings - certainly more than reports I saw from CM previews, but still seemed like a awful lot of the areas had the sun directly on them


Agreed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Theres more booze at Epcot so you might not get the majority to agree with you that it is hotter. I will say that back in the early 2000s Disney did seem to have alot more cool down stations up around epcot. Now they offer alot less




Also just feels like more places to escape the heat with all the shops and stuff in WS - I do agree that if just out in the sun of WS it is probably worse ... I know we had a few times waiting to meet Snow White and the sun was just pounding down on us

AK definitely feels more humid though to me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

looks like it is raining in Toy Story Land now:

https://twitter.com/i/status/1012385192256950273


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>




First part looks pretty brutal in the sun but then does look like quite a bit of this one is covered .... 

and I do love the giant Astro Blaster gun


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like it is raining in Toy Story Land now:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1012385192256950273


Can I say how I find it funny the guy with an umbrella sitting underneath an umbrella


----------



## rteetz

I definitely think that WDW got the best toy story land out of the four.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Can I say how I find it funny the guy with an umbrella sitting underneath an umbrella
> 
> 
> View attachment 333522




I saw that too - and was thinking "Um, maybe you need more cover when the one spot with cover, still requires using an umbrella"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I definitely think that WDW got the best toy story land out of the four.



Obviously I am saying this without riding it, but I think Slinky Dog Dash is just much better than any attraction at the other ones and the themeing seems at least as good if not better than the others.  Plus - do any of the others have a full quick service location like this?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously I am saying this without riding it, but I think Slinky Dog Dash is just much better than any attraction at the other ones and the themeing seems at least as good if not better than the others.  Plus - do any of the others have a full quick service location like this?


I believe Shanghai has a similar quick service.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw that too - and was thinking "Um, maybe you need more cover when the one spot with cover, still requires using an umbrella"


For sure. I think for shade it may be fine depending on where the sun is at at that given time but clearly rain..not so much lol.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also just feels like more places to escape the heat with all the shops and stuff in WS - I do agree that if just out in the sun of WS it is probably worse ... I know we had a few times waiting to meet Snow White and the sun was just pounding down on us
> 
> AK definitely feels more humid though to me



We had to leave Epcot one day during Food and Wine in September because the sun plus crowds was just completely miserable. And it was making the smell of the lamb at the NZ booth really carry. 

AK is the park most likely to feel like you're in a mouth because of the humidity.


----------



## skier_pete

Moliphino said:


> We had to leave Epcot one day during Food and Wine in September because the sun plus crowds was just completely miserable. And it was making the smell of the lamb at the NZ booth really carry.
> 
> AK is the park most likely to feel like you're in a mouth because of the humidity.



It's a funny argument - Epcot WS is bad because there's little shade and a LOT of walking. But at least there is often some level of breeze. AK in the summer is simply oppressive because the thick growth and narrow walkways eliminate the air circulation and retain the heat something awful. I am in on the vote that AK is the worst.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> We had to leave Epcot one day during Food and Wine in September because the sun plus crowds was just completely miserable. And it was making the smell of the lamb at the NZ booth really carry.




was it during the weekend?  We did that once and never again - F&WF on a Saturday is just crazy!

(granted, this year we are going to go for opening day which likely won't be much better)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like you can see Galaxy's Edge from Toy Story Land


----------



## Lee Matthews

Hearing up to 1,600 guests per hour on SSD if they use 3 trains, which sounds good.

Edit. Now reading its nearer to the 1,000 mark. Oops


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like you can see Galaxy's Edge from Toy Story Land


From what I understand that view will go away as time goes on and more foliage is added.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lee Matthews said:


> Hearing up to 1,600 guests per hour on SSD if they use 3 trains, which sounds good.
> 
> Edit. Now reading its nearer to the 1,000 mark. Oops




I saw that 1,600 mentioned elsewhere as well (vs, i think 1,200 for 7DMT) - which I thought would be great if true, but sounded high.  Maybe 1,600 is like absolute, but unrealistic, max?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> From what I understand that view will go away as time goes on and more foliage is added.



ah, ok, makes sense.  - probably waiting to put more trees on top of the berm and stuff


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Research Acrobatic Robots


More on this...

https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/28/disney-imagineering-has-created-autonomous-robot-stunt-doubles/


----------



## Lee Matthews

Yeah I think the 1,600 was based on ride time and not including the loading and unloading which takes time


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like you can see Galaxy's Edge from Toy Story Land


Sort of works while under construction. Looks like tinker toys or an erector set if some sort.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> was it during the weekend?  We did that once and never again - F&WF on a Saturday is just crazy!
> 
> (granted, this year we are going to go for opening day which likely won't be much better)



It was a Wednesday, but it was the first day of Food and Wine that year. We escaped to Trader Sam's.


----------



## 916chipndale

With the lack of shade, the fact that the queues are open air with fans, the QS is all outdoors, the crowds it will have and with how the land looks at night, I'm thinking night time is easily the best time to visit TSL and probably the only time I would even attempt.


----------



## unbanshee

916chipndale said:


> With the lack of shade, the fact that the queues are open air with fans, the QS is all outdoors, the crowds it will have and with how the land looks at night, I'm thinking night time is easily the best time to visit TSL and probably the only time I would even attempt.



I'm not saying your analysis is wrong, but so many people said the same about Pandora. Of course, it'll be until MMRR opens until we get a reprieve from the crowds


----------



## 916chipndale

unbanshee said:


> I'm not saying your analysis is wrong, but so many people said the same about Pandora. Of course, it'll be until MMRR opens until we get a reprieve from the crowds



I'm not sure if you are talking about the heat, crowds, or night time about Pandora. Pandora also offers a ride that many people now consider to be the best at Disney so I would be more inclined to deal with those things ( I wouldn't but if I had to choose) . I haven't visited Pandora yet though so I can't say for certain.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> (granted, this year we are going to go for opening day which likely won't be much better)



When we do things like this, I always tell my wife that we must be saving some sanity for old age because we aren't using any currently......


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate Independence Day with Special Entertainment at the Disneyland Resort, in the Community


----------



## rteetz

*News *

Get Ready to Play Big with the Green Army Patrol in Toy Story Land


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New RSN and Speed Shop Merchandise Collections Park in Cars Land at Disney California Adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Terralina Crafted Italian now open

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/ter...rafted-italian-now-open-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fire is back on at the Maleficent dragon in Disneyland Paris


----------



## FoxC63

********** said:


> I think those are unlikely at this early a stage. And I really doubt they are going to bother updating CoP. TTA could use a good refurb though - the seats on that ride are in sad, sad shape.



Any guess as to when the fall refurbishments might come out?  I won't hold you to it but I thought I'd see them by now.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New running events coming to Hong Kong and Shanghai
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...his-fall/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0621180627180016E



Are you going?


----------



## FoxC63

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Can I say how I find it funny the guy with an umbrella sitting underneath an umbrella
> 
> 
> View attachment 333522



You guys always make my day!


----------



## FoxC63

STLstone said:


> More on this...
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/28/disney-imagineering-has-created-autonomous-robot-stunt-doubles/



WOW is that cool!


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Are you going?


I wish!


----------



## STLstone

FoxC63 said:


> WOW is that cool!


The last stunt in this video blows my mind:


----------



## FoxC63

STLstone said:


> The last stunt in this video blows my mind:



Absolutely!    Can I just say, it's all fun and games until they take over


----------



## writerguyfl

TheMaxRebo said:


> Remember to reapply sunscreen to the back of your neck as now we will all be looking down at our phones playing the Play Disney Parks App!



And your ears, too!


----------



## umichigan10

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I will fight to the death that Epcot is much hotter than ak.
> 
> That's all I got.


World showcase in particular is brutal. Open spaces of concrete reflecting the sunlight right back at you.

How people drink around the world in the dead of summer and don’t end up dead themselves is beyond me


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Shake-Up: Ricky Strauss Moves to Streaming Service, Asad Ayaz Named Marketing Boss


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FoxC63 said:


> Absolutely!    Can I just say, it's all fun and games until they take over



I, for one, welcome our new animatronic dummy overlords


----------



## FoxC63

TheMaxRebo said:


> I, for one, welcome our new animatronic dummy overlords



I'm right there with you pal!  Last night I watched PBS "Alzheimers: Every Minute Counts" in it they say that the cost to help support those with this disease will mirror that of our national deficit and the cost at senior assisted living is $4,000 - $5,000 per MONTH.  The report also includes those who suffer from Alzheimer have a long life span up to 15 to 20 years. 

If we could use this technology to help those afflicted with any medical condition where support is needed, having robots would be priceless whether leasing or purchasing.


----------



## The Pho

Indiana Jones 5 has been delayed by at least a year, to at least 2021.  Hopefully this means Disney won't be rushing a quick reskin ride into the parks and takes the time to build a proper one.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>




Glad to see two people that are Corey/Craig sized (not to say they are huge but they are not child sized) fit pretty well ... I know Big Fat Band called the seats "big boy comfortable" - seems like they learned from 7DMT

Also loved Craig's shirt


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Interesting article about Bao, the short before the Incredibles and what it may have meant to the Chinese American community:
https://www.polygon.com/2018/6/26/17505726/pixar-bao-dumpling-short-reactions


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I will fight to the death that Epcot is much hotter than ak.
> 
> That's all I got.



Oh man, walking to Mission Space in the summer feels like you are walking across the Sun itself. I swear they don't add shade to that park, so that they can sell more frozen alcoholic beverages I also think DHS is much hotter than AK. That main area near the lake and in front of the Chinese Theater is pure torture. We usually flop down dead in 50s Primetime after walking over to it. Have a good trip


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney shuts down Toon studios

https://t.co/T3eV7DDbJ2?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Woody, Jessie, and Buzz will be roaming characters inside Toy Story Land.

(I’m interested to see how long this lasts)


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Operating Hours of Artist Point Restaurant Changing at Disney's Wilderness Lodge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Portion of Redesigned World of Disney Store Opens on July 2 at Disney Springs


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting article about Bao, the short before the Incredibles and what it may have meant to the Chinese American community:
> https://www.polygon.com/2018/6/26/17505726/pixar-bao-dumpling-short-reactions



This seems more a case of "some people are idiots". I certainly didn't grow up with Chinese culture, but the idea of a child growing up and leaving home is universal. It didn't make me cry the way some pixar stuff does, but I thought it worked wonderfully. 


rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Woody, Jessie, and Buzz will be roaming characters inside Toy Story Land.
> 
> (I’m interested to see how long this lasts)



Also, how does that work thematically when those characters are already there? Maybe they realised they messed up by not including a M&G?


----------



## unbanshee

********** said:


> This seems more a case of "some people are idiots". I certainly didn't grow up with Chinese culture, but the idea of a child growing up and leaving home is universal. It didn't make me cry the way some pixar stuff does, but I thought it worked wonderfully.
> 
> 
> Also, how does that work thematically when those characters are already there? Maybe they realised they messed up by not including a M&G?



It doesn't work thematically. Current day Disney doesn't care though


----------



## beer dave

dlavender said:


> Joe Rohde can spend that on lunch!


Hey I like your new avatar.


----------



## dlavender

beer dave said:


> Hey I like your new avatar.



I may have had some inspiration from the ostrich.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Also, how does that work thematically when those characters are already there? Maybe they realised they messed up by not including a M&G?



I had brought that up a long time ago - wondering how you can have the same characters meeting when there are those characters as the large figures in the land and then the meeting characters are different sized, but shouldn’t they be big if the visitor is supposed be Green Army Man sized?

Someone said to her it worked fine as there are obviously plenty of these toys out there and the figures are Andy’s toys but the meet and greet is the “real” Buzz or whatever

Also said the size thing isn’t an issue as lots of toys come in different sizes (used Tsum Twins as an example)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Woody, Jessie, and Buzz will be roaming characters inside Toy Story Land.
> 
> (I’m interested to see how long this lasts)



Buzz and Woody always had a huge line. I don't think roaming characters works at Disney world. Then you just end up with everyone swarming them trying to get a picture.

Makes it even harder for adults, I'm not going to shove in front of a kid for a picture but I do like meeting characters.

Honestly I think the only way to solve this is to have more characters.

Maybe characters could roam and play in their lands if there were just overall more characters to meet to take some of the demand away.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Buzz and Woody always had a huge line. I don't think roaming characters works at Disney world. Then you just end up with everyone swarming them trying to get a picture.
> 
> Makes it even harder for adults, I'm not going to shove in front of a kid for a picture but I do like meeting characters.
> 
> Honestly I think the only way to solve this is to have more characters.
> 
> Maybe characters could roam and play in their lands if there were just overall more characters to meet to take some of the demand away.



Here's an innovative idea (pay me Disney): Have the character meet in the queue for the rides. You entertain the guests while at the same time reduce the time people spend waiting in line. (Wait in one line instead of two.)  You could even make it somewhat optional (split the queue right before the M&G like they do with the HM interactive area sometimes), and have people with FP skip the character greet. This way if you want to meet the characters, you have to do the standby line....this would reduce the # of people using FP for rides.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> Here's an innovative idea (pay me Disney): Have the character meet in the queue for the rides. You entertain the guests while at the same time reduce the time people spend waiting in line. (Wait in one line instead of two.)  You could even make it somewhat optional (split the queue right before the M&G like they do with the HM interactive area sometimes), and have people with FP skip the character greet. This way if you want to meet the characters, you have to do the standby line....this would reduce the # of people using FP for rides.



I love this idea.

Make a little area for the character to stand and move next to a queue line. You can just wave if you want, grab a quick selfie, kids can get a quick autograph. 

Love it, let's get this going


----------



## Fantasia79

beer dave said:


> Hey I like your new avatar.





dlavender said:


> I may have had some inspiration from the ostrich.....



Hilarious.....absolutely hilarious.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>




Toy Story Land looks great at night!  Might be the time to do it, miss the mid-day sun as well!


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> Here's an innovative idea (pay me Disney): Have the character meet in the queue for the rides. You entertain the guests while at the same time reduce the time people spend waiting in line. (Wait in one line instead of two.)  You could even make it somewhat optional (split the queue right before the M&G like they do with the HM interactive area sometimes), and have people with FP skip the character greet. This way if you want to meet the characters, you have to do the standby line....this would reduce the # of people using FP for rides.



Only problem with this is there are three sets of people.  1. Those that want to ride the ride only.  2. Those with little ones that want no part of the ride but want the meet and greet. 3. Those that want both.

With that setup, you are making the people in group 3 very happy, but actually might cost people in group 1 and 2 extra time??  And throwing all three groups into a ride line that would not normally have people from two groups in it??


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Also, how does that work thematically when those characters are already there? Maybe they realised they messed up by not including a M&G?


Their explanation is something like the statues are the toys and the characters are living things. It’s weird...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Their explanation is something like the statues are the toys and the characters are living things. It’s weird...




definitely feels like one of those things where if you don't think about it at all it is fine, if you think about it a little it is very problematic, and if you overthink it you can kinda talk yourself into it


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Their explanation is something like the statues are the toys and the characters are living things. It’s weird...



It doesn't matter, honestly. Off these boards, almost no one is going to think about it. They are going to go... "oooh... look, there's Woody! Let's get a picture with Jimmy and Sara! I can't believe they are just wandering around!"

Little Jimmy and Sara aren't then going to look up and burst into tears because there is also a giant statue of Woody that doesn't move.

But yeah, I'm going to sigh when I see it. Because theme is important to me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Here's an innovative idea (pay me Disney): Have the character meet in the queue for the rides. You entertain the guests while at the same time reduce the time people spend waiting in line. (Wait in one line instead of two.)  You could even make it somewhat optional (split the queue right before the M&G like they do with the HM interactive area sometimes), and have people with FP skip the character greet. This way if you want to meet the characters, you have to do the standby line....this would reduce the # of people using FP for rides.





Tigger's ally said:


> Only problem with this is there are three sets of people.  1. Those that want to ride the ride only.  2. Those with little ones that want no part of the ride but want the meet and greet. 3. Those that want both.
> 
> With that setup, you are making the people in group 3 very happy, but actually might cost people in group 1 and 2 extra time??  And throwing all three groups into a ride line that would not normally have people from two groups in it??



I do like the idea of trying to combine something in with the queue to make that time waiting feel more productive.  But agree there would need to be a system for people that just want the Meet & greet - so maybe two lines?  I mean, at a lot of meet and greets there are more than one Mickey or Elsa or whatever there, so you could have one location but one pulls form the ride queue and one pulls form the M&G only queue?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Toy Story Land looks great at night!  Might be the time to do it, miss the mid-day sun as well!



Everything is better at night.



Tigger's ally said:


> Only problem with this is there are three sets of people.  1. Those that want to ride the ride only.  2. Those with little ones that want no part of the ride but want the meet and greet. 3. Those that want both.
> 
> With that setup, you are making the people in group 3 very happy, but actually might cost people in group 1 and 2 extra time??  And throwing all three groups into a ride line that would not normally have people from two groups in it??



In my mind it would be a very quick meet and greet, and only for those who want it. Character interactions can be fast. They could even do no autographs. So just a selfie or a quick hug and shove.

I don't think it would cost extra time, it'd be more like just waiting another thirty seconds to move up another two feet of queue space.


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had brought that up a long time ago - wondering how you can have the same characters meeting when there are those characters as the large figures in the land and then the meeting characters are different sized, but shouldn’t they be big if the visitor is supposed be Green Army Man sized?
> 
> Someone said to her it worked fine as there are obviously plenty of these toys out there and the figures are Andy’s toys but the meet and greet is the “real” Buzz or whatever
> 
> Also said the size thing isn’t an issue as lots of toys come in different sizes (used Tsum Twins as an example)





rteetz said:


> Their explanation is something like the statues are the toys and the characters are living things. It’s weird...


Is this really a problem for the young children (you know, the primary target audience)? They seem to deal with a mouse being the same general size as his dog friend and his dog pet, plus who knows what other inconsistencies.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> Is this really a problem for the young children (you know, the primary target audience)? They seem to deal with a mouse being the same general size as his dog friend and his dog pet, plus who knows what other inconsistencies.



Depends on the kids - I definitely know some that got thrown by Talking Mickey in MK and why did Mickey talk there but other times Mickey didn't talk and why didn't Donald talk when we met him, etc. 

Though I agree with the premise that we are largely overthinking it


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Merchandise carts inside Toy Story Land

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ndise-made-easy-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## skier_pete

Tigger's ally said:


> Only problem with this is there are three sets of people.  1. Those that want to ride the ride only.  2. Those with little ones that want no part of the ride but want the meet and greet. 3. Those that want both.
> 
> With that setup, you are making the people in group 3 very happy, but actually might cost people in group 1 and 2 extra time??  And throwing all three groups into a ride line that would not normally have people from two groups in it??



I thought of this - so to me it's got to be a ride in which group one and two mostly overlap. So maybe its the AS2 queue instead of the SDD queue. It's possible you could also have a separate queue for the M&G. (Since Disney often has more than one set of characters greeting at M&Gs.)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had brought that up a long time ago - wondering how you can have the same characters meeting when there are those characters as the large figures in the land and then the meeting characters are different sized, but shouldn’t they be big if the visitor is supposed be Green Army Man sized?
> 
> Someone said to her it worked fine as there are obviously plenty of these toys out there and the figures are Andy’s toys but the meet and greet is the “real” Buzz or whatever
> 
> Also said the size thing isn’t an issue as lots of toys come in different sizes (used Tsum Twins as an example)


I personally put this in the category of WAY overthinking it. Vast majority will never even think of this. 

And while one is at suspending disbelief in a theme park, I think it’s ok to rationalize as there being different sizes of the same toy. Not a big deal.


----------



## Gusey

Just thought I'd share this live reaction to SDD shown here in UK. Only 1st half of the coaster but one of my favorite onride reactions that I have seen


----------



## wareagle57

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Everything is better at night.



Agreed. I really wish we had more evening park hours, and less crazy 7AM openings. Especially in the summers where the nighttime hours are hard to come by. Open one park at noon instead of 9 am every day (heck I'd settle for a couple times a week) and leave it open until midnight. Please Disney. I don't want to go back to my hotel (where you also close the pool too early) at 9pm.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Download Our Toy Story Land-Inspired Wallpapers Now


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New larger Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge display at Walt Disney Presents

http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/photo...at-walt-disney-presents-in-hollywood-studios/


----------



## dlavender

wareagle57 said:


> Agreed. I really wish we had more evening park hours, and less crazy 7AM openings. Especially in the summers where the nighttime hours are hard to come by. Open one park at noon instead of 9 am every day (heck I'd settle for a couple times a week) and leave it open until midnight. Please Disney. I don't want to go back to my hotel (where you also close the pool too early) at 9pm.



Don't get me started on the pool closing hours.  It's a major factor in why we don't stay on site much, if ever, anymore.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Amy11401

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Buzz and Woody always had a huge line. I don't think roaming characters works at Disney world. Then you just end up with everyone swarming them trying to get a picture.
> 
> Makes it even harder for adults, I'm not going to shove in front of a kid for a picture but I do like meeting characters.
> 
> Honestly I think the only way to solve this is to have more characters.
> 
> Maybe characters could roam and play in their lands if there were just overall more characters to meet to take some of the demand away.


Do roaming characters sign autographs and pose for pictures?


----------



## Tigger's ally

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Everything is better at night.



Sunrise from my balcony at BWI begs to differ.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Amy11401 said:


> Do roaming characters sign autographs and pose for pictures?



Autographs no. They will do pictures, but they won't let a line form. So if you get a picture and people have started to line up they'll just move on.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Gusey said:


> Just thought I'd share this live reaction to SDD shown here in UK. Only 1st half of the coaster but one of my favorite onride reactions that I have seen



I love Alison Hammond but even that seems a little OTT lol stick her on Rip Ride Rocket then see how she does


----------



## dina444444

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Autographs no. They will do pictures, but they won't let a line form. So if you get a picture and people have started to line up they'll just move on.


Watched Redd (new pirates character at Disneyland) do this several times a few Saturdays ago.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor*

RUMOR: Disney Has Created a Technology to Create Force Ghosts and Holograms for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Metal Earth Disney Parks Trash Cans Designs Now Available


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Introducing Urban Pantry at Universal’s Aventura Hotel


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: Disney Has Created a Technology to Create Force Ghosts and Holograms for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge



Sounds good but I bet it's similar to the tech Universal do with the Harry Potter characters


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Chocolate Frog Wizard Card Coming to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter This Summer


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Metal Earth Disney Parks Trash Cans Designs Now Available


Sometimes I look at a product and really think....”I know someone will want this... but is there really an audience that warrants mass production..?”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like some news coming out of the “To Infinity and Beyond” Media Update:

Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy is coming to Hollywood Studios next year and will feature Mater and Cruz Ramirez!









A physical model from Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway!








This concept art for Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway looks amazing!


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like some news coming out of the “To Infinity and Beyond” Media Update:
> 
> Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy is coming to Hollywood Studios next year and will feature Mater and Cruz Ramirez!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A physical model from Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This concept art for Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway looks amazing!


Wait, what??? Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy? Will it be a ride? Like Tommorowland Speedway?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> Wait, what??? Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy? Will it be a ride? Like Tommorowland Speedway?



no idea, that tweet from the DIS is all I have seen so far ... I was wondering if it might be more a show/meet and greet?


----------



## Helvetica

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like some news coming out of the “To Infinity and Beyond” Media Update:
> 
> Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy is coming to Hollywood Studios next year and will feature Mater and Cruz Ramirez!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A physical model from Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This concept art for Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway looks amazing!



Did they say what Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy is going to be? If it's coming next year, it seems like it would either be a meet and greet or a re-theme of Rock n Roller Coaster. 

I like the new ride vehicles for the Mickey and Minnie ride.


----------



## splash327

Helvetica said:


> Did they say what Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy is going to be? If it's coming next year, it seems like it would either be a meet and greet or a re-theme of Rock n Roller Coaster.
> 
> I like the new ride vehicles for the Mickey and Minnie ride.



Looks like it will be a show. 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/breaking-...o-debut-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-in-2019/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

splash327 said:


> Looks like it will be a show.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/breaking-...o-debut-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-in-2019/




Mentions it being an  “Up Close Experience” with Lightning McQueen, Cruz Ramirez, and Tow Mater, according to Senior Vice President at Walt Disney Imagineering, Kathy Magnum.


Wonder if it will be sort of like how they do the meet & greet with the Cars characters at DCA in Cars Land where there are some show elements and the Cars coming out and talking and then photo ops with them


----------



## Capang

splash327 said:


> Looks like it will be a show.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/breaking-...o-debut-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-in-2019/





TheMaxRebo said:


> Mentions it being an  “Up Close Experience” with Lightning McQueen, Cruz Ramirez, and Tow Mater, according to Senior Vice President at Walt Disney Imagineering, Kathy Magnum.
> 
> 
> Wonder if it will be sort of like how they do the meet & greet with the Cars characters at DCA in Cars Land where there are some show elements and the Cars coming out and talking and then photo ops with them


Wonder if it will be something akin to Turtle Talk?


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> Mentions it being an  “Up Close Experience” with Lightning McQueen, Cruz Ramirez, and Tow Mater, according to Senior Vice President at Walt Disney Imagineering, Kathy Magnum.
> 
> 
> Wonder if it will be sort of like how they do the meet & greet with the Cars characters at DCA in Cars Land where there are some show elements and the Cars coming out and talking and then photo ops with them


My first guess it that it will be like Launch Bay is for Star Wars, today.


----------



## tlmadden73

splash327 said:


> Looks like it will be a show.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/breaking-...o-debut-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-in-2019/


Interesting (not that DHS really needs more shows), but I wonder where they would put this? Maybe down the Pixar Place dead-end?  Seems too soon to close the Launch Bay and put something in there by 2019 . .but does seem like the best place to put it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy Coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios in 2019


----------



## TheMaxRebo

STLstone said:


> My first guess it that it will be like Launch Bay is for Star Wars, today.



That could make sense - since they won’t need that after Galaxy’s Edge opens


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Shares New Artwork for Upcoming Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway Attraction


----------



## Helvetica

splash327 said:


> Looks like it will be a show.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/breaking-...o-debut-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-in-2019/





TheMaxRebo said:


> Mentions it being an  “Up Close Experience” with Lightning McQueen, Cruz Ramirez, and Tow Mater, according to Senior Vice President at Walt Disney Imagineering, Kathy Magnum.
> 
> 
> Wonder if it will be sort of like how they do the meet & greet with the Cars characters at DCA in Cars Land where there are some show elements and the Cars coming out and talking and then photo ops with them





Capang said:


> Wonder if it will be something akin to Turtle Talk?



So many questions... I guess the biggest one now is where it's going to go. Star Wars Launch Bay seems the most likely and they can turn Animation Courtyard into a little kids corner with Disney Jr, Cars, The Little Mermaid and maybe something else if they don't use the entire Launch Bay space.


----------



## tlmadden73

Helvetica said:


> So many questions... I guess the biggest one now is where it's going to go. Star Wars Launch Bay seems the most likely and they turn Animation Courtyard into a little kids corner with Disney Jr, Cars, The Little Mermaid and maybe something else if they don't use the entire Launch Bay space.


I like that concept . .the Animation courtyard (and surrounding attractions) is a good space to make another "land" by simply swapping out Launch Bay for something else.

Seems "cheap" to do too .. so I am guessing they will be all over it 

Unfortunately (if they will use Launch Bay) that means yet another attraction closed at DHS for months while waiting for SWGE to open.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Mentions it being an  “Up Close Experience” with Lightning McQueen, Cruz Ramirez, and Tow Mater, according to Senior Vice President at Walt Disney Imagineering, Kathy Magnum.
> 
> 
> Wonder if it will be sort of like how they do the meet & greet with the Cars characters at DCA in Cars Land where there are some show elements and the Cars coming out and talking and then photo ops with them



or like turtle talk...


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Introducing Urban Pantry at Universal’s Aventura Hotel



I’ve been to a few of these in NYC and love them. One has Ample Hills.

But it’s a fine line to balance between food hall and food court. I hope they curate,  specialize, and mandate a high level of quality. If they can do it, I’d love to experience it and see Disney take a note.


----------



## rteetz

On ride photo from Tim Tracker


----------



## rteetz

Catherine Powell (former president of DLP) made her first public appearance as President of Disney Parks Western Region today at the Disney Media event.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> On ride photo from Tim Tracker
> 
> View attachment 333683


Is the photo on the first launch?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is the photo on the first launch?


Not sure.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy Coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios in 2019


Sounds like this will be in the Flex theater near Rockin Rollercoaster.


----------



## Helvetica

tlmadden73 said:


> I like that concept . .the Animation courtyard (and surrounding attractions) is a good space to make another "land" by simply swapping out Launch Bay for something else.
> 
> Seems "cheap" to do too .. so I am guessing they will be all over it
> 
> Unfortunately (if they will use Launch Bay) that means yet another attraction closed at DHS for months while waiting for SWGE to open.



If they closed down the Launch Bay Theater and put it in there, it wouldn't be much of a loss. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Sounds like this will be in the Flex theater near Rockin Rollercoaster.



yup, the article says the "Sunset Showcase theater" which is the spot where they were running Club Villian near R&RC.  I suspect it is slightly more than a M&G, you don't call it a "show" if it's just a M&G.

It's good that Disney seems to be realizing they are going to have to put some stuff in DHS for 2019. I could see them doing some other low cost revamps in the park as well. (Maybe time to update/replace B&tB and VotLM?) Can we assume Launch Bay becomes something else as well? Doesn't seem to make much sense to have a lame Star Wars thing once you have a cool Star Wars thing.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> yup, the article says the "Sunset Showcase theater" which is the spot where they were running Club Villian near R&RC.  I suspect it is slightly more than a M&G, you don't call it a "show" if it's just a M&G.
> 
> It's good that Disney seems to be realizing they are going to have to put some stuff in DHS for 2019. I could see them doing some other low cost revamps in the park as well. (Maybe time to update/replace B&tB and VotLM?) Can we assume Launch Bay becomes something else as well? Doesn't seem to make much sense to have a lame Star Wars thing once you have a cool Star Wars thing.


Yeah DHS definitely needs it in time for 2019. I expect something to happen with Launch Bay as well.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor is the new Cars show will be sort of like a Turtle Talk type experience but with the cars instead of a screen.


----------



## rteetz

From the Parks Blog

New Show Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy Opens at Disney’s Hollywood Studios in Early 2019


----------



## Helvetica

********** said:


> yup, the article says the "Sunset Showcase theater" which is the spot where they were running Club Villian near R&RC.  I suspect it is slightly more than a M&G, you don't call it a "show" if it's just a M&G.
> 
> It's good that Disney seems to be realizing they are going to have to put some stuff in DHS for 2019. I could see them doing some other low cost revamps in the park as well. (Maybe time to update/replace B&tB and VotLM?) Can we assume Launch Bay becomes something else as well? Doesn't seem to make much sense to have a lame Star Wars thing once you have a cool Star Wars thing.



I hope they just update The Little Mermaid instead of replacing it, but I agree. There is no reason for Launch Bay to exist after Galaxy's Edge opens up. Especially in Animation Courtyard.


----------



## jknezek

Helvetica said:


> I hope they just update The Little Mermaid instead of replacing it, but I agree. There is no reason for Launch Bay to exist after Galaxy's Edge opens up. Especially in Animation Courtyard.


There is precious little reason for Launch Bay to exist as it is, other than for the last couple years DHS was a shell of a park and they found a way to throw a cheap experience in there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Is the photo on the first launch?



based on the night time POV ride, there was a bright flash a towards the end - so not long before you get to Weezy, that I think is where the ride phots is


----------



## prmatz

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Shares New Artwork for Upcoming Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway Attraction



Do folks believe this will open before or after May 1, 2019?


----------



## rteetz

prmatz said:


> Do folks believe this will open before or after May 1, 2019?


After


----------



## wareagle57

prmatz said:


> Do folks believe this will open before or after May 1, 2019?



I believe after. More like August or September if I remember correctly. Not long before GE.


----------



## sarahatthesea

Gusey said:


> Just thought I'd share this live reaction to SDD shown here in UK. Only 1st half of the coaster but one of my favorite onride reactions that I have seen



Hahahaha, this was 100% me on 7DMT, "I thought this was a child's coaster!" Aside from being terrified and sick, I felt so bad for all the 6 and 7 year olds watching me cry. Definitely sticking to dark rides for the rest of my life, lol.


----------



## skier_pete

Helvetica said:


> I hope they just update The Little Mermaid instead of replacing it, but I agree. There is no reason for Launch Bay to exist after Galaxy's Edge opens up. Especially in Animation Courtyard.



yes -I wouldn't be adverse to them keeping the Little Mermaid show, but it is in some truly desperate need of upgrading.


----------



## tarak

********** said:


> yup, the article says the "Sunset Showcase theater" which is the spot where they were running Club Villian near R&RC.  I suspect it is slightly more than a M&G, you don't call it a "show" if it's just a M&G.
> 
> It's good that Disney seems to be realizing they are going to have to put some stuff in DHS for 2019. I could see them doing some other low cost revamps in the park as well. (Maybe time to update/replace B&tB and VotLM?) Can we assume Launch Bay becomes something else as well? Doesn't seem to make much sense to have a lame Star Wars thing once you have a cool Star Wars thing.



I wish they’d bring back Club Villain. That was an amazing show.


----------



## tlmadden73

Ahh .. Lightning McQueen in that flex space theatre. That works!  .. it pulls crowds away from the new lands and probably easy to throw up in a short time (frankly surprised they hadn't used that flex theatre for an actual daytime attraction while DHS has been "attraction-light".

I have been planning on getting a Annual Pass for Nov. 11 2018 - Nov. 11 2019 and it looks like I will be missing SWGE opening, but this will definitely make DHS worth visiting again in the late summer/early fall of 2019 right before SWGE opens .. two new attractions. 

My family enjoys those "Turtle Talk"-like attractions. They are pretty entertaining. I suspect one (or just some sort of show) with the Cars characters "in person" would be just as fun.


----------



## MaC410

I'm not sure why but out of all the new things coming I'm most excited for Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway. Just seems like it could be something really special and unique.


----------



## skier_pete

MaC410 said:


> I'm not sure why but out of all the new things coming I'm most excited for Mickey & Minnie's Runaway Railway. Just seems like it could be some really special and unique.



I'm not sure I can say that - the Star Wars Battle attraction has a chance at taking the title of "Best theme park attraction in existence" away from Universal for the first time in 20 years, but I do have to say that what they are selling this ride as could prove to be a truly unique and fun experience that the whole family can enjoy. (So many of the top theme park attractions tend to lean towards thrill rides.)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I'm not sure I can say that - the Star Wars Battle attraction has a chance at taking the title of "Best theme park attraction in existence" away from Universal for the first time in 20 years, but I do have to say that what they are selling this ride as could prove to be a truly unique and fun experience that the whole family can enjoy. (So many of the top theme park attractions tend to lean towards thrill rides.)


Yeah I don't think it will top the battle attraction as that should be one of if not the best attractions Disney has done in a very long time. Mickey's will be a sleeper hit though. Trackless, family fun dark ride with new technology.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Their explanation is something like the statues are the toys and the characters are living things. It’s weird...



I have been to the United Center when Michael Jordan was there and his statue was there too.  One was a statue the other my all time favorite player.  Didn't crush my night that both were in the same general location,  I already knew the statue was a statue.


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> I'm not sure I can say that - the Star Wars Battle attraction has a chance at taking the title of "Best theme park attraction in existence" away from Universal for the first time in 20 years, but I do have to say that what they are selling this ride as could prove to be a truly unique and fun experience that the whole family can enjoy. (So many of the top theme park attractions tend to lean towards thrill rides.)



I actually like FOP better than anything I have seen or done at Universal.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Yeah I don't think it will top the battle attraction as that should be one of if not the best attractions Disney has done in a very long time. Mickey's will be a sleeper hit though. Trackless, family fun dark ride with new technology.



It's really awesome that that park will go from having 4 rides (ToT, RnRC, ST, TSMM) to 9 rides in the next 18 months. The first time in its history that park will have a legit number of rides. 



Tigger's ally said:


> I have been to the United Center when Michael Jordan was there and his statue was there too.  One was a statue the other my all time favorite player.  Didn't crush my night that both were in the same general location,  I already knew the statue was a statue.



I know you are just joshing - but the whole point I think isn't that there are statues of Buzz and Woody vs walk-around characters. It's more that the entire Toy Story Land is designed to a scale, where a human is the size of a green army man, (3" = 5.5 feet) making Buzz and Woody around 10 feet tall in that scale. Then suddenly there are Buzz and Woody walking around that are 3" tall. 

It's really a silly point that's only slightly bothersome to even the most theme-ing sticklers. It makes me think of a line from one of my favorite TV shows theme songs: "Repeat to yourself it's just a show, I should really just relax."


----------



## skier_pete

Tigger's ally said:


> I actually like FOP better than anything I have seen or done at Universal.



I've only ridden it once - but I don't think it beats Forbidden Journey. It's pretty high up there, though.


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> I
> I know you are just joshing - but the whole point I think isn't that there are statues of Buzz and Woody vs walk-around characters. It's more that the entire Toy Story Land is designed to a scale, where a human is the size of a green army man, (3" = 5.5 feet) making Buzz and Woody around 10 feet tall in that scale. Then suddenly there are Buzz and Woody walking around that are 3" tall.
> 
> It's really a silly point that's only slightly bothersome to even the most theme-ing sticklers. It makes me think of a line from one of my favorite TV shows theme songs: "Repeat to yourself it's just a show, I should really just relax."



Oh I know the whole point, but to the ones that really matter here, the little tykes, I am sure that Buzz and Woody walking around will look like they are 10 feet tall in their eyes.


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> I know you are just joshing - but the whole point I think isn't that there are statues of Buzz and Woody vs walk-around characters. It's more that the entire Toy Story Land is designed to a scale, where a human is the size of a green army man, (3" = 5.5 feet) making Buzz and Woody around 10 feet tall in that scale. Then suddenly there are Buzz and Woody walking around that are 3" tall.
> 
> It's really a silly point that's only slightly bothersome to even the most theme-ing sticklers. It makes me think of a line from one of my favorite TV shows theme songs: "Repeat to yourself it's just a show, I should really just relax."



I've thought the scale was already WAY off. Maybe I'm just bad at judging the size of them, but those statues look to be way more than 10 feet tall, making us and the army men feel more like ants.



********** said:


> I'm not sure I can say that - the Star Wars Battle attraction has a chance at taking the title of "Best theme park attraction in existence" away from Universal for the first time in 20 years,



What Universal ride before Forbidden Journey was better than Tower of Terror, Splash, or Everest? Mummy? Hulk? Men In Black? Spider-Man? I'm scratching my head on this one.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mome Rath

Tigger's ally said:


> I actually like FOP better than anything I have seen or done at Universal.



If any park makes a ride better than FoP, I'll have to actually consider moving to Orlando...


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


>



That has all kinds of possibilities.  My grandtinker watches those Mickey and Minnie shorts 24/7 (Gubbles!).  This could be a Grand Slam for our family!


----------



## The Pho

********** said:


> I'm not sure I can say that - the Star Wars Battle attraction has a chance at taking the title of "Best theme park attraction in existence" away from Universal for the first time in 20 years, but I do have to say that what they are selling this ride as could prove to be a truly unique and fun experience that the whole family can enjoy. (So many of the top theme park attractions tend to lean towards thrill rides.)



Not sure I'd even place anything at Universal in the top 10 best attractions.  I do love the Mummy and Spider-Man, and Forbidden Journey is quite good, but best in existence seems like a big stretch.  Especially considering that 20 year period you have, Forbidden Journey is only 8 years old, what was possible better for those 12 years before it?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


>


Sounds like a cute ride. Hope it turns out as well as described. But, that acting! My 8th grader's movie short was better.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Spiderman.  Lots of people list Spiderman as one of the greatest theme park rides. But honestly...everyone has different favorite rides. I've heard several people mention FOP as the best ever. But come on, that is a screen ride. The only part of it that isn't a screen ride is the 'breathing' ride vehicle.





wareagle57 said:


> I've thought the scale was already WAY off. Maybe I'm just bad at judging the size of them, but those statues look to be way more than 10 feet tall, making us and the army men feel more like ants.
> 
> 
> 
> What Universal ride before Forbidden Journey was better than Tower of Terror, Splash, or Everest? Mummy? Hulk? Men In Black? Spider-Man? I'm scratching my head on this one.





The Pho said:


> Not sure I'd even place anything at Universal in the top 10 best attractions.  I do love the Mummy and Spider-Man, and Forbidden Journey is quite good, but best in existence seems like a big stretch.  Especially considering that 20 year period you have, Forbidden Journey is only 8 years old, what was possible better for those 12 years before it?


----------



## momandmousefan

rteetz said:


>


Can we hope perhaps they are hinting that this might be a sort of variable experience much like Tower of Terror has varying rides or Star Tours had multiple movie Stories? It would be great if each ride through could be a bit unique.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Metal Earth Disney Parks Trash Cans Designs Now Available


I've never understood the obsession with the Disney trashcans. There are pins and everything of them.
But for Metal Earth I wish they'd do the other castles (Shanghai and Paris, since Hong Kong is basically Disneyland's and Tokyo's is Disney World's), the entrance train station, Contemporary, etc before the trash cans.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

momandmousefan said:


> Can we hope perhaps they are hinting that this might be a sort of variable experience much like Tower of Terror has varying rides or Star Tours had multiple movie Stories? It would be great if each ride through could be a bit unique.



I thought that was the case with all trackless rides. You would never have the same experience. Though I've never been on one so I'm not quite sure.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I thought that was the case with all trackless rides. You would never have the same experience. Though I've never been on one so I'm not quite sure.


Not necessarily. Taking Ratatouille for example your vehicle may move differently than the one in front of you but you all go to the same place to experience the same things.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Toy Story Land has soft opened 

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1012804798746386432?s=21


----------



## TomServo27

********** said:


> I'm not sure I can say that - the Star Wars Battle attraction has a chance at taking the title of "Best theme park attraction in existence" away from Universal for the first time in 20 years, but I do have to say that what they are selling this ride as could prove to be a truly unique and fun experience that the whole family can enjoy. (So many of the top theme park attractions tend to lean towards thrill rides.)


I think Disney already has that with pirates in Shanghai have not ridden it myself but it looks amazing and I’ve never heard of anyone riding and not absolutely loving it.


----------



## JaxDad

wareagle57 said:


> What Universal ride before Forbidden Journey was better than Tower of Terror, Splash, or Everest? Mummy? Hulk? Men In Black? Spide


Not Disney OR Universal, but my current favorite ride in Orlando is Mako! No theming to speak of, no screens, not even loops, but a lot of speed and hills with a restraint that makes it feel like you’re going to fly out of your seat!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Toy Story Land has soft opened
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1012804798746386432?s=21




Saw reports on Twtter SDD is posting a 200 min wait (though some suspicion it is inflated)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So I was scrutinizing the Runaway Railray picture some more. Is that the same ride vehicle as GMR? I thought they'd completely gutted the ride.


----------



## Dean Marino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Operating Hours of Artist Point Restaurant Changing at Disney's Wilderness Lodge


Dead Restaurant - no bookings beyond OCT 28, 2018.


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I was scrutinizing the Runaway Railray picture some more. Is that the same ride vehicle as GMR? I thought they'd completely gutted the ride.



The picture makes the ride vehicle seem much smaller than the Great Movie Ride car.  Looked like a train that fits 2-4 across.  Not too different from the Figment car possibly, maybe more similar to Big Thunder, bit of a mix between the two.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I was scrutinizing the Runaway Railray picture some more. Is that the same ride vehicle as GMR? I thought they'd completely gutted the ride.



No - it’s a totally different ride and ride vehicle and ride system


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I was scrutinizing the Runaway Railray picture some more. Is that the same ride vehicle as GMR? I thought they'd completely gutted the ride.


It’s not the same. It’s a trackless LPS system.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> No - it’s a totally different ride and ride vehicle and ride system





rteetz said:


> It’s not the same. It’s a trackless LPS system.



It does kind of look the same though, right? I believe you guys, just looks similar.


----------



## jtwibih

Dean Marino said:


> Dead Restaurant - no bookings beyond OCT 28, 2018.



I wonder why it’s so dead. The food wasn’t bad at all last time we went there. Not memorable but certainly not bad. Maybe I just answered my own question.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jtwibih said:


> I wonder why it’s so dead. The food wasn’t bad at all last time we went there. Not memorable but certainly not bad. Maybe I just answered my own question.



That and while not that difficult to get to you do have to make and effort/remember it is there to get to Wilderness Lodge, not like it is on the monorail loop or something ... and just better and more memorable signature restaurants on property


----------



## rteetz




----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> What Universal ride before Forbidden Journey was better than Tower of Terror, Splash, or Everest? Mummy? Hulk? Men In Black? Spider-Man? I'm scratching my head on this one.



IMO - Spiderman was the best ride in Florida until FJ came along - though ToT and Splash were close behind. FOP beats Spiderman for sure though - think it's not FJ then FOP. I also might say Radiator Springs Racers if we are allowed to include California.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> That and while not that difficult to get to you do have to make and effort/remember it is there to get to Wilderness Lodge, not like it is on the monorail loop or something ... and just better and more memorable signature restaurants on property



We were unimpressed with it in February. While it was very good, I didn't think it was good enough for the price - I would rank every other signature restaurant we've tried above it.


----------



## pepperandchips

********** said:


> We were unimpressed with it in February. While it was very good, I didn't think it was good enough for the price - I would rank every other signature restaurant we've tried above it.



While I really did like the food (and am so sad to think about what closing Artist Point might do to the menu of my beloved territory lounge) our service was abysmal. I know service can vary wildly and is subjective but it's hard to stomach a return at those prices after a bad experience.


----------



## rteetz

This video shows the new Toy Story Mania exit


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> Rumor is the new Cars show will be sort of like a Turtle Talk type experience but with the cars instead of a screen.


Okay, if this is true, I'm scheduling a trip for next summer. My boy will go crazy for that.


----------



## j2thomason

I see rumblings on Facebook about something going on at the TTC. Has anyone heard anything??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy Toy Story Land opening day everyone!


Photo from 1:50am - 10 people on line so far - gonna guess it will be a longer life me by this point for Galaxy’s Edge (from a Facebook post - I am not there)


----------



## anneboleyn

TheMaxRebo said:


> Happy Toy Story Land opening day everyone!
> 
> 
> Photo from 1:50am - 10 people on line so far - gonna guess it will be a longer life me by this point for Galaxy’s Edge (from a Facebook post - I am not there)
> View attachment 333768



That is so funny! But hey, I can think of a lot worse ways to spend a Friday night/Saturday morning!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anneboleyn said:


> That is so funny! But hey, I can think of a lot worse ways to spend a Friday night/Saturday morning!



Definitely- if you are with a gorgeous and bring supplies and a good attitude I think it could be fun!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like they opened up DHS early today - 6am to be exact

Seeing reports as of about 6:45 am that AS2 had a 10 min wait and SDD already up to 2 hours

It’s nice they opened up early for the people waiting though part of me feels this sets a bad precedent for Galaxy’s Edge as now people will expect etc them to open early


Edit: current wait times per the app:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

update - Slinky Dog up to a 300 minute wait and the line starts by the Chinese Theater:


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like they opened up DHS early today - 6am to be exact
> 
> Seeing reports as of about 6:45 am that AS2 had a 10 min wait and SDD already up to 2 hours
> 
> It’s nice they opened up early for the people waiting though part of me feels this sets a bad precedent for Galaxy’s Edge as now people will expect etc them to open early
> 
> 
> Edit: current wait times per the app:
> View attachment 333770


If this is the bar they’ve set, then where’s the line to get in for galaxy’s edge?


----------



## jknezek

umichigan10 said:


> If this is the bar they’ve set, then where’s the line to get in for galaxy’s edge?



It's going to be out the front gate. I heard, and I'm sure someone here knows, the Frozen line was up toward SSE on opening day. 400+ minutes? DHS isn't that big...


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> No - it’s a totally different ride and ride vehicle and ride system



I feel that this attraction is flying lower on the radar than the others that are upcoming.  I also have a suspicion that this attraction will far exceed most expectations.


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> That and while not that difficult to get to you do have to make and effort/remember it is there to get to Wilderness Lodge, not like it is on the monorail loop or something ... and just better and more memorable signature restaurants on property



I am having trouble understanding if they are opting to close (unless it's for a refurbishment, menu updates).  I think the lounge is arguably the best on all of WDW property.  If the new DVC/hotel is going to be built between WL/FW, it makes me wonder if it will get a signature restaurant and conflict with AP?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Review of Woody's Lunch Box:
https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Seems like positive reviews overall (the only negative was the bread used in the Monte Cristo)


----------



## umichigan10

jknezek said:


> It's going to be out the front gate. I heard, and I'm sure someone here knows, the Frozen line was up toward SSE on opening day. 400+ minutes? DHS isn't that big...


I figure the queue should be lining up right about now. Gotta get in it before it stretches down world drive


----------



## rteetz

As of 10:07 AM EST

Slinky Dog Dash 270 Minutes (221 expected according to Touring Plans)
Alien Swirling Saucers 120 Minutes (90 expected according to Touring Plans)
Toy Story Mania 80 Minutes

Flight of Passage 180 Minutes


----------



## BuzzyBelle

If this is what it looks like for toy story they may as well start settting up Ft Wilderness 2 in the parking lot for Star wars. They can sell parking spots as campsites.


----------



## rteetz

The line to get into Toy Story Land is at the ABC Commissary.


----------



## rteetz

Pixar Place is being used as a queuing location for the Slinky Dog Dash standby line.


----------



## rteetz

THE GREEN ALIEN POPCORN BUCKETS ARE AVAILABLE AT DHS!

(if you can't tell I really want one)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BuzzyBelle said:


> If this is what it looks like for toy story they may as well start settting up Ft Wilderness 2 in the parking lot for Star wars. They can sell parking spots as campsites.



that would actually be cool if they set up like an official campout area with entertainment and food and stuff and that included early access to the land.  I am sure they could charge $499/person for that easily


----------



## rteetz

Report is its 90 minutes to get into the land itself. If a guest has a FP+ they are allowed to enter the land 15 minutes ahead of that time without waiting in that line.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like there are still some Toy Story Mania Fastpasses available (at least for a party of 1).


----------



## rteetz

Disney has removed the Pixar Studios signage from the Pixar Place road.


----------



## rteetz

Currently with a FP for Alien Swirling Saucers it is a 30 minute wait.


----------



## rteetz

PHOTOS - Toy Story Land reaches capacity on opening day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

seeing reports of it now being 2.5-3 hours just to get into the land

Also, they have set up a mobile cart (with now wait currently!) selling the Lunch Box Tarts:


----------



## rteetz

From today


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   PHOTOS: SeaWorld, Georgia Aquarium, and FWC Return Rehabilitated Dolphin to The Ocean


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## circus4u

Guests who spend $50 or more at _World of Disney_ or _The Disney Corner_ from July 1-Aug. 11 will receive a special discount offer for other Disney Springs locations – including 20% off at select food and beverage location or discounted experiences.
https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/06/special-offer-available-at-world-of.html


----------



## jlundeen

a4matte said:


> *I've never understood the obsession with the Disney trashcans*. There are pins and everything of them..



Subliminal programing....  "Use the trash can, Luke...that's what it's there for"


----------



## MuppetFan418

umichigan10 said:


> If this is the bar they’ve set, then where’s the line to get in for galaxy’s edge?


Probably Jacksonville.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just thought this was funny (though FOP did seem to keep a pretty decent wait today)


----------



## Capang

The Disney Gods have smiled upon me. 
No MISI while I'm at MK! Kind of a bummer for my kid, though.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ingdom-entertainment-on-select-dates-in-july/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Special Offer Available at World of Disney and The Disney Corner July 1-Aug. 11


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Major Changes Could Be Coming to Aquatica Orlando's All-Day Dining Deal


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Downtown Disney Parking Lots and Security Checkpoints Being Relocated in Early July at Disneyland Resort


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's Water Parks and Miniature Golf Courses Temporarily Closed Due to Inclement Weather


Wasn't that yesterday?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Wasn't that yesterday?


Good point should've checked the date!


----------



## FoxC63

Iowamomof4 said:


> Wasn't that yesterday?





rteetz said:


> Good point should've checked the date!



I think @rteetz was "reminding" us.


----------



## umichigan10

FoxC63 said:


> I think @rteetz was "reminding" us.


This was a test, and we have passed


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> Doesn’t seem like the waits held up to opening day today.
> 
> 120 for Slinky
> 45 for Aliens
> 60 for TSMM


----------



## umichigan10

I know Pixar place is supposed to become backstage, any idea of when that is gonna happen (if it hasn’t happened already)


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I know Pixar place is supposed to become backstage, any idea of when that is gonna happen (if it hasn’t happened already)


It was used as queuing for the land yesterday.


----------



## osully

rteetz said:


> It was used as queuing for the land yesterday.



Judging by photos I think it'll be used as a queue for quite some time!


----------



## rteetz

osully said:


> Judging by photos I think it'll be used as a queue for quite some time!


Today waits dropped a bit.


----------



## osully

120 mins right now. OK I'm no longer too scared to be at Disney when SWGE opens. Yesterday was stressing me out.


----------



## rteetz

osully said:


> 120 mins right now. OK I'm no longer too scared to be at Disney when SWGE opens. Yesterday was stressing me out.


SWGE will be unlike anything we have seen before.


----------



## Mika02

rteetz said:


> SWGE will be unlike anything we have seen before.



I agree.

There are so many people who aren't Disney people but are Star wars Fanatics that are going to be carving lots of time out for SWGE. I imagine opening day they might have to turn people away from DHS.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> SWGE will be unlike anything we have seen before.


The double staggered opening makes it hard to predict as well.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> The double staggered opening makes it hard to predict as well.


Very true.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> SWGE will be unlike anything we have seen before.


I will use the SWGE crowds as an opportunity to ride SDD and TSM over and over again


----------



## soniam

osully said:


> 120 mins right now. OK I'm no longer too scared to be at Disney when SWGE opens. Yesterday was stressing me out.



You will be in de nile (get it) if you think that TSL can even be remotely compared to the opening of Black Spire. 120 min wait is what the ride will be at 3 years after it opens.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

First look at "Celebrate Tokyo Disneylan" fireworks/projection show.  Definitely looks to have some elements similar to Happily Ever After but also a bit of focus on the rides, and having projections of riding the rides not just the movies/characters.  Also they have all the fountains which add another element


----------



## Firebird060

Kinda wish that Disney would at least put half as much attention to details and innovative thoughts into at least one WDW park as the Oriental Land Company does for its Tokyo Disney Sea.

We all know that Disney has the talent to do it, but all the Budget cutbacks whenever Disney adds a new land recently is kinda showing.  I mean Pandoras night time stuff was supposed to be more immersive, TSL doesnt even have awnings for Slinky to protect from the Sun, not to mention that the original Slinky renderings were more innovative.   

I have high hopes for SWL but right now Disney isnt on the best track record.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> First look at "Celebrate Tokyo Disneylan" fireworks/projection show.  Definitely looks to have some elements similar to Happily Ever After but also a bit of focus on the rides, and having projections of riding the rides not just the movies/characters.  Also they have all the fountains which add another element


I really like the color changing lights in the trees like that.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

All this toy story land opening stuff looks like a mess.

Good thing I'm leaving for Disneyland today!!!

I'll take some swge construction pictures for all of you


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> First look at "Celebrate Tokyo Disneylan" fireworks/projection show.  Definitely looks to have some elements similar to Happily Ever After but also a bit of focus on the rides, and having projections of riding the rides not just the movies/characters.  Also they have all the fountains which add another element



It’s good that there adding projections and other elements to there firework show because I recently watched Tim Tracker Tokyo Disney vlogs and the firework show was very unimpressive.


----------



## Fantasia79

*News*

World of Disney Store Opens in Disney Springs 

Looks nice and spacious.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Looks much nicer to me


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Fantasia79 said:


> *News*
> 
> World of Disney Store Opens in Disney Springs
> 
> Looks nice and spacious.


Went inside it about an hour ago. My first thought was a lot of room to walk around. I’m interested how it will be once the 2nd half of the store opens.


----------



## tlmadden73

Fantasia79 said:


> *News*
> 
> World of Disney Store Opens in Disney Springs
> 
> Looks nice and spacious.


So (as suspected) all the characters hanging from the ceiling are gone?

It definitely looks more crisp, clean and spacious (which was needed), but seems to lack that Disney charm. It definitely isn't the garish "Disney Store" vibe from the 90s. While that look was a bit dated, it just "felt" Disney. This looks like the interior of any other big, generic store at an outlet mall. 

It does seem to fit into the "Disney Springs" theme though with the bricks and wooden beams architecture inside.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Lee Matthews said:


> Looks much nicer to me



Yeah, I thought the old one was quite stale and a mess really.  I know I am in the minority too, but I thought it needed a spruce up and new direction.


----------



## brave321

Fantasia79 said:


> *News*
> 
> World of Disney Store Opens in Disney Springs
> 
> Looks nice and spacious.


It definitely looks more organized, spacious, and modern. As crazy as that store was, I will miss the over the top, kinda tacky theming. With that it was painfully obvious that you were at Disney, this could be any store.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> *News*
> 
> World of Disney Store Opens in Disney Springs
> 
> Looks nice and spacious.



Looks nice - glad they didn't go quite as stark/cold as they have been doing with the mall stores


----------



## Iowamomof4

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Went inside it about an hour ago. My first thought was a lot of room to walk around. I’m interested how it will be once the 2nd half of the store opens.



My big question is: Do they have bags for your purchases or must we provide our own? (it's okay if you don't know, you just mentioned being there)


----------



## Firebird060

I would suspect because Disney Springs also offers resort Deliveries and they tend to attach the delivery slips to WDW bags, that the store still has bags for free.  You are correct that Disney has aggressively moved to removing bags from its retail stores outside of WDW but because the store in Disney Springs used the generic WDW bags anyway and not the specific Disney Store bags,  and because like I said they offer Resort Delivery,  it would make since that the Disney Store in Disney Springs would continue to use plastic for now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Permits filed show more details on location of Star Wars Hotel, located on other side of drainage canal from Hollywood Studios 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/breaking-...ctions-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-revealed/


----------



## jlundeen

Iowamomof4 said:


> My big question is: Do they have bags for your purchases or must we provide our own? (it's okay if you don't know, you just mentioned being there)


Perhaps they will go back to paper....we all somehow managed to carry around our purchases with paper bags.


----------



## jknezek

jlundeen said:


> Perhaps they will go back to paper....we all somehow managed to carry around our purchases with paper bags.


And used them to protect our public school textbooks!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Iowamomof4 said:


> My big question is: Do they have bags for your purchases or must we provide our own? (it's okay if you don't know, you just mentioned being there)


I just went in to take pictures and see it. I didn’t buy anything and didn’t notice if they were giving bags to those buying anything. Sorry!


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> *News*
> 
> World of Disney Store Opens in Disney Springs
> 
> Looks nice and spacious.


I just don’t like the AC vents out in the open like that. I also miss the Disney elements. It looks like a regular store now.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BREAKING: Star Wars Hotel Layout and Connections to Disney’s Hollywood Studios Revealed


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Splash Mountain Merchandise Plunges into Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Iconic Mirrored Tile Being Removed from Universe of Energy in Preparation for the New Guardians of the Galaxy Rollercoaster at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: A Sneak Peek at Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Entrance from Toy Story Land


----------



## circus4u

Fantasia79 said:


> *News*
> 
> World of Disney Store Opens in Disney Springs
> 
> Looks nice and spacious.


Can't say that I like it.  It doesn't say "you are at "DisneyWorld" to me anymore; just like any other mall store.


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: A Sneak Peek at Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Entrance from Toy Story Land


I like the "No Photography" sign in the photographs.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Star Wars Hotel Layout and Connections to Disney’s Hollywood Studios Revealed



hey, I finally get to say it to you  ... but posted last page!  


This is pretty cool to see - though I know they highlight the walking path but have trouble believing they are going to have people who are spending $1,000/night or whatever have to walk over a drainage canal


----------



## TheMaxRebo

circus4u said:


> Can't say that I like it.  It doesn't say "you are at "DisneyWorld" to me anymore; just like any other mall store.




maybe that is why they made the redesign for the mall stores really stark and cold - by comparison this looks very inviting!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> hey, I finally get to say it to you  ... but posted last page!
> 
> 
> This is pretty cool to see - though I know they highlight the walking path but have trouble believing they are going to have people who are spending $1,000/night or whatever have to walk over a drainage canal


I missed it then. I looked to see if it was too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I missed it then. I looked to see if it was too.



no worries, there was conversation going on so (and I know) it can be easy to miss things in the middle of exchanges


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> no worries, there was conversation going on so (and I know) it can be easy to miss things in the middle of exchanges


Thats what I get for working out in the morning when the news is released


----------



## rteetz

Posted an illuminations update in the rumor and illuminations threads.


----------



## rteetz

The Enchanted Tiki Room Pop vinyls are now available at Boutiki at the Polynesian!


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Star Wars Hotel Layout and Connections to Disney’s Hollywood Studios Revealed


@DanBoris doesn't believe the walkway that WDWNT claims is in the plans is actually a walkway for the land. 

It does appear there is a lot of room for busing which may be the main transfer to the land itself.


----------



## tlmadden73

circus4u said:


> Can't say that I like it.  It doesn't say "you are at "DisneyWorld" to me anymore; just like any other mall store.


That's the "problem" with Disney Springs -- they seemed to have made it to be generic. They seem to be trying to make it its own "theme" as opposed to just a giant Disney-Themed shopping center.

Which I guess isn't that bad -- since it is SO far removed from all the Disney Parks and most of the resorts.  
I don't think Disney Springs will ever feel like "Disneyworld" like Downtown Disney did.

But it does fit into the Disney Springs "look" (which is less "Disney" and more "generic Outlet Mall with a cool river running through it").
I wonder if that was the plan, though the rest of the marketplace doesn't really fit into the Springs -- T-Rex, Rainforest Café, Lego Store, Pin Traders .. all very garish and "90s" like World of Disney was.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> @DanBoris doesn't believe the walkway that WDWNT claims is in the plans is actually a walkway for the land.
> 
> It does appear there is a lot of room for busing which may be the main transfer to the land itself.



maybe the walkway is a back-up or for CMs or something.

I still think, if the idea is you are on a spaceship, then you would need to "shuttle" to the land - and the best way to do that would be something like the Hogwarts Express, using screens on the side of the transportation form to simulate the flying and landing in the land.

Suppose that could be with buses - though I was thinking more of a people mover type system


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Star Wars Hotel Layout and Connections to Disney’s Hollywood Studios Revealed





TheMaxRebo said:


> hey, I finally get to say it to you  ... but posted last page!
> 
> 
> This is pretty cool to see - though I know they highlight the walking path but have trouble believing they are going to have people who are spending $1,000/night or whatever have to walk over a drainage canal


Not sure the distance, but that seems like a long walking path to get to the land. To keep the immersion you would think that it would have to be entirely covered.

My guess is they will have some sort of bus that takes you there, but the loading area to the bus will be themed over so it feels like you are boarding a shuttlecraft or something .. and the bus windows will be covered with those digital screens, so you never see the outside until you "land" at the entrance to SWGE.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe the walkway is a back-up or for CMs or something.
> 
> I still think, if the idea is you are on a spaceship, then you would need to "shuttle" to the land - and the best way to do that would be something like the Hogwarts Express, using screens on the side of the transportation form to simulate the flying and landing in the land.
> 
> Suppose that could be with buses - though I was thinking more of a people mover type system


I am thinking a "spaceship" type bus. The inside is all screens or something and you are transported over. 

The hotel is also only two stories so expect things to be very limited.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Posted an illuminations update in the rumor and illuminations threads.


You are scaring me. Do I even dare to look?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am thinking a "spaceship" type bus. The inside is all screens or something and you are transported over.
> 
> The hotel is also only two stories so expect things to be very limited.



yeah, I guess be it something on a track or just a specialized bus it is the same effect


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> You are scaring me. Do I even dare to look?



depends when your next trip is


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> depends when your next trip is



Does today count for @AMusicLifeForMe?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> You are scaring me. Do I even dare to look?


Get your illuminations viewings in now...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Get your illuminations viewings in now...


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> All this toy story land opening stuff looks like a mess.
> 
> Good thing I'm leaving for Disneyland today!!!
> 
> I'll take some swge construction pictures for all of you



Have a great trip!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Plan Your End-of-Summer Vacation to the Disneyland Resort with a Special Hotel Offer


----------



## Firebird060

If Disney goes with buses to SWL from the Star Wars Hotel,  it just shows how far behind WDW is because of budget worries compared to Tokyo Disney.   I swear there are about 3 different ways I can think of without being a Imagineer to transport people from the SWH to SWL without using something ground based.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> If Disney goes with buses to SWL from the Star Wars Hotel,  it just shows how far behind WDW is because of budget worries compared to Tokyo Disney.   I swear there are about 3 different ways I can think of without being a Imagineer to transport people from the SWH to SWL without using something ground based.



and it isn't like they have never heard of a gondola


----------



## Iowamomof4

Anything on wheels just would seem extremely out of place at a Star Wars resort. "Wheels" scream "Earth" to me. Some sort of gondola or conveyor system would fit in much better with the theme.


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> and it isn't like they have never heard of a gondola



Gondolas are a option but really, its not that far of a distance lets have disney add a monorail, people mover highbread, call it a horizontal space elevator for the guests.  The full loop of track would maybe be a mile at the most if they add mag lev tech from the 90s it would be less moving parts and cost less to run then a fleet of busses.  

Also it would allow Disney to tell everyone to stop saying they need more monorail because hey there you go Disney just added the smallest monorail track on Disney Property.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Gondolas are a option but really, its not that far of a distance lets have disney add a monorail, people mover highbread, call it a horizontal space elevator for the guests.  The full loop of track would maybe be a mile at the most if they add mag lev tech from the 90s it would be less moving parts and cost less to run then a fleet of busses.



oh I agree, I was always thinking it would have been something like the people mover (maybe not that exact technology but something like a tram on a track) ... my point was just that Disney is clearly open to new forms of technology anyway so why be married to simply using buses for what will be (largely) your most expensive stay on property?

Now, maybe it is something like self driving automated "buses" - just something not on a track and it will work really well, but just a bit surprised to hear it might/will be buses


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> I am thinking a "spaceship" type bus. The inside is all screens or something and you are transported over.
> 
> The hotel is also only two stories so expect things to be very limited.



I also think that as well with the caveat that the "spaceship bus" will have a dedicated port at the hotel that may not be have any visibility to the outside.  Perhaps it can be an all-electric vehicle given the short distance and no real concerns on toxic fumes, etc.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> The Enchanted Tiki Room Pop vinyls are now available at Boutiki at the Polynesian!




They are also on ShopDisney now.   They are backordered and I didnt see them yesterday but they are there right now


----------



## jessicag13

Firebird060 said:


> They are also on ShopDisney now.   They are backordered and I didnt see them yesterday but they are there right now


THANK YOU!!! order placed.
i've been checking the app ever since the release, but never think to check the website


----------



## Firebird060

No problem, I know my wife wanted them for our Tiki Room so I have been watching myself. I mean i could pay someone to go to disney to buy one for me but I really dont like paying the extra for someone else to have fun at Disney on my behalf. Now if only there was a way to use my AP discount on the website and get my 20 percent off lol...


----------



## rteetz

Arneil the greeter at Port Orleans French Quarter is retiring.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 New Disney’s Magical Express Buses Debuting at Walt Disney World Later This Year


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> Arneil the greeter at Port Orleans French Quarter is retiring.


Do we know when he is retiring?  I was hoping to be able to meet him when we go in the fall.


----------



## rteetz

Amy11401 said:


> Do we know when he is retiring?  I was hoping to be able to meet him when we go in the fall.


They had a party for him today so I’m not sure the exact date but I would think rather soon.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like the retirement is immediate due to health concerns.

https://www.portorleans.org/news.php?first=200618


----------



## ICTVgrad07

rteetz said:


> I did love that cookie sandwich.


There is a real cookie ice cream sandwich they used to sell at ice cream parlor on Main Street. You might not be out of luck!


----------



## rteetz

ICTVgrad07 said:


> There is a real cookie ice cream sandwich they used to sell at ice cream parlor on Main Street. You might not be out of luck!


Good to know! I never go in there since the line is always crazy.


----------



## tarheelblue8853

rteetz said:


> Good to know! I never go in there since the line is always crazy.



Same. But i’ll be going tomorrow now that I know this!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

   Islands of Adventure Update: Work on Rumored New Attraction Begins in Jurassic Park


----------



## rteetz

According to the investigative work of @AMusicLifeForMe the Green Alien Popcorn buckets are sold out until January...


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> According to the investigative work of @AMusicLifeForMe the Green Alien Popcorn buckets are sold out until January...



Sounds like they'll be back in stock just in time for my trip!


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Sounds like they'll be back in stock just in time for my trip!


If they indeed won't be back until January I am hopeful they will be in stock during my January trip.


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> According to the investigative work of @AMusicLifeForMe the Green Alien Popcorn buckets are sold out until January...



That's one slow boat. 

Had SDD FPs Saturday afternoon. We ditched DHS that morning due to crowd and getting to parking issues and went had lunch in EP. From there to MCO to drop a couple members of our party off for flights. After dropping them off we had 45 mins until our SDD FP slot ended. Hit the toll road and paid the upcharge for preferred parking. Ditched bags in the car and ran to the DHS entrance, hustled all the way to TSland and got in the FP line right as our FP window closed. Hit the tapstiles exactly 5 mins later.  Very fun ride, theming throughout TSL was great. The most noticeable budget concession item was landscaping; bamboo, bamboo, bamboo, bamboo, bamboo, bamboo, bamboo, bamboo ... it was predominant EVERYWHERE in TSL. 

As for that TSL v Pandora meme; we went over to AK that night to check out Pandora after dark. At park closing the FoP standby line was 140 minutes.


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

Q-man said:


> bamboo, bamboo, bamboo, bamboo, bamboo, bamboo, bamboo, bamboo



That's the lawn!


----------



## beastlyprince

rteetz said:


> I just don’t like the AC vents out in the open like that. I also miss the Disney elements. It looks like a regular store now.



In the 1980s some clothes factories were converted into factory outlets.  This is what the new World of Disney design reminds me of.  Sterile.  The Disney touches are gone.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Islands of Adventure Update: Work on Rumored New Attraction Begins in Jurassic Park


Seems Universal is becoming all Roller Coaster & Screens. Went to Six Flags Fiesta Texas and it was all roller coasters. Is this the end of the Theme Park with practical effects?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiki Birdland said:


> Seems Universal is becoming all Roller Coaster & Screens. Went to Six Flags Fiesta Texas and it was all roller coasters. Is this the end of the Theme Park with practical effects?



well, as long as they are unique it can be ok ... based on all the rumors for the new Potter coaster, for example, that seems like it will be a very unique experience and not "just another coaster"


----------



## tlmadden73

beastlyprince said:


> In the 1980s some clothes factories were converted into factory outlets.  This is what the new World of Disney design reminds me of.  Sterile.  The Disney touches are gone.


Yes! That is what it reminded me of. I remember going to some of those as a kid.

Like I said above, it fits the "theme" of Disney Springs (converting old buildings from this fictional town (like the power plant, the observatory, etc.) into modern shops, but those Disney touches (the characters hanging from the ceiling, the animated dinnerware on the walls, etc.) will be missed. At least spitting Stitch remains on the outside!

I wonder if they will keep the smaller Disney stores scattered about Disney Springs now since they moved some merchandise during the construction.


----------



## tlmadden73

Tiki Birdland said:


> Seems Universal is becoming all Roller Coaster & Screens. Went to Six Flags Fiesta Texas and it was all roller coasters. Is this the end of the Theme Park with practical effects?


When was the last time you felt a Six Flags park was a "theme" park?

When Six Flags took over my local (as a kid) theme park (Now Six Flags Great America), the "theming" there of different lands was quickly worn away as they just shoehorned one new thrill ride after another slowly replacing aging coasters or less thrill rides (like log flumes or antique cars).

It wasn't all bad though, they did add some themed areas when they expanded (A Wild West area with two themed coasters and a stunt show) and the Batman ride there was probably the most heavily themed queue I have ever experienced at a "coaster" park. 

But in general, ya .. it is cheaper/easier to not do theming as the bean counters don't see that as a good return on investment is my guess.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

tlmadden73 said:


> When was the last time you felt a Six Flags park was a "theme" park?
> 
> When Six Flags took over my local (as a kid) theme park (Now Six Flags Great America), the "theming" there of different lands was quickly worn away as they just shoehorned one new thrill ride after another slowly replacing aging coasters or less thrill rides (like log flumes or antique cars).
> 
> It wasn't all bad though, they did add some themed areas when they expanded (A Wild West area with two themed coasters and a stunt show) and the Batman ride there was probably the most heavily themed queue I have ever experienced at a "coaster" park.
> 
> But in general, ya .. it is cheaper/easier to not do theming as the bean counters don't see that as a good return on investment is my guess.



True, it's mostly RRs. Maybe Fiesta Texas was different. But, it had a several shows. Indeed, they listed at least 6 shows last week when we were there. However, only 2 were running during the week (others were weekend only). Universal had many rides that weren't RRs. But, they have been steadily shutting them down and not maintaining the others. Do they really need a dinosaur themed roller coaster? Can't they get the effects for the Jurrasic Park river ride working?


----------



## skier_pete

Tiki Birdland said:


> Seems Universal is becoming all Roller Coaster & Screens. Went to Six Flags Fiesta Texas and it was all roller coasters. Is this the end of the Theme Park with practical effects?



I am OK with coasters as long as each one brings something unique - and I think in this aspect Universal does it well. What's less impressive is the screen rides. These tend to blur together to me when you've ridden the 12th screen ride of the trip. Disney hasn't gone down the "complete conversion to screen rides" route yet - and I have to point out that though TSL isn't a high thrill area it does not utilize a single screen. 

However - going forward we have:
Millenium Falcon ride - screen ride
First order Battle - physical ride which will likely incorporate screens.
Ratatouille - Mostly screen ride
M&M Runaway Railway - Screen ride
GoftG - Coaster (with screens?) 
Tron - Coaster / limited screens.

So Disney is clearly getting in the screen business - but the question is can they incorporate enough reality or uniqueness into these rides to keep them interesting. My favorite use of screen is when you incorporate screens with real physical sets - Forbidden Journey does this well as does N'avi River Journey. The occasional "Screen Only" ride can work very well also - as Soarin' and FOP are both excellent rides that use unique ride vehicles combined with a very large screen to make the experience top notch.


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

rteetz said:


> Arneil the greeter at Port Orleans French Quarter is retiring.



We loved him the one time we stayed there! He's one of our fond memories of the trip!


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> I am OK with coasters as long as each one brings something unique - and I think in this aspect Universal does it well. What's less impressive is the screen rides. These tend to blur together to me when you've ridden the 12th screen ride of the trip. Disney hasn't gone down the "complete conversion to screen rides" route yet - and I have to point out that though TSL isn't a high thrill area it does not utilize a single screen.
> 
> However - going forward we have:
> Millenium Falcon ride - screen ride
> First order Battle - physical ride which will likely incorporate screens.
> Ratatouille - Mostly screen ride
> M&M Runaway Railway - Screen ride
> GoftG - Coaster (with screens?)
> Tron - Coaster / limited screens.
> 
> So Disney is clearly getting in the screen business - but the question is can they incorporate enough reality or uniqueness into these rides to keep them interesting. My favorite use of screen is when you incorporate screens with real physical sets - Forbidden Journey does this well as does N'avi River Journey. The occasional "Screen Only" ride can work very well also - as Soarin' and FOP are both excellent rides that use unique ride vehicles combined with a very large screen to make the experience top notch.


I guess I don't mind screen rides if they use the screens to change things up ..  like how they've added scenes to Star Tours and have enough to make it random every time you go on. Why did it take so long for a new Soaring show? Why not have several (including the original) that you randomly get? So hopefully these new rides will be able to change up every once and a while to make things new (at little cost).

BUT, what makes Disney Magical is the physicality of it all and hopefully they don't forget that.
My son likes Buzz Lightyear (his favorite ride at the parks), despite its age (well, its new to him) over Toy Story Mania because it is physical props you are shooting at .. not just a screen. At its core .. TSMM could be replicated at home with a video game console or mobile device, which makes it a lot less exciting for kids that experience "screens" all the time.

Despite what most considering a boring show - Carousel of Progress is ingrained in my young sons memory as a highlight of our last trip. The fact that animatronic robots came to life right in front of him engaged him more than a movie screen ever would.

Unfortunately .. screens do seem to be the trend .. look at the removal of all the physical props from the World of Disney for a "clean" look. And my guess is that they will have screens on the walls to help decorate it and give it some Disney theming.


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> My son likes Buzz Lightyear (his favorite ride at the parks), despite its age (well, its new to him) over Toy Story Mania because it is physical props you are shooting at .. not just a screen. At its core .. TSMM could be replicated at home with a video game console or mobile device, which makes it a lot less exciting for kids that experience "screens" all the time..



It may seem like this - but I have to say that we got the game on the Wii back in the day, and while it's identical to what they show you on the ride, it doesn't really come close. And it made me realize that TSMM works because of (a) The spinning of the car between scenes and (b) the pop gun.  And mostly it's the pop gun. 

That said, the physical presence at Buzz is what keeps it so popular in the same space (Disney) that TSMM exists. I only wish they'd "fix" the guns so they can be removed a la DLR.


----------



## Helvetica

They probably could replicate TSMM much better today with the use of the PlayStation VR and PlayStation Move controllers. Personally, I prefer Buzz Lightyear over TSMM because of the practical effects, but I think TSMM has more accurate hit detection. 

I'm hopeful that they will start recording all of the rides in VR before they retire a ride for good. So that in the future kids who aren't even born yet can virtually experience Stitch's Great Escape or whatever.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

#DisneyParksLIVE: Watch Fourth of July Fireworks at Magic Kingdom Park 9:10 p.m. ET


----------



## dlavender

Helvetica said:


> So that in the future kids who aren't even born yet can virtually experience Stitch's Great Escape or whatever.



Yes, how else will future generations punish their children?


----------



## jknezek

dlavender said:


> Yes, how else will future generations punish their children?


Well... there is still The Tiki Room. Don't get me wrong, I love it now. Fascinated by all the animatronics. But as a kid? There was pretty much nothing I wanted to do at WDW less than sit in the Tiki Room. Oddly, my kids are the same way. My daughter will do anything to stop me from dragging her in there.


----------



## jlundeen

jknezek said:


> Well... there is still The Tiki Room. Don't get me wrong, I love it now. Fascinated by all the animatronics. But as a kid? There was pretty much nothing I wanted to do at WDW less than sit in the Tiki Room. Oddly, my kids are the same way. My daughter will do anything to stop me from dragging her in there.


And don't forget Small World...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Resort Photo Update: Problems in Paradise


----------



## jknezek

jlundeen said:


> And don't forget Small World...


I find that significantly more punishment than my kids do. As my daughter avoids The Tiki Room like the plague, I try and avoid It's a Small World. By the time I'm halfway through, I'm ready to tear off my bleeding ears.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Mickey Beignets and Beignet Sundae at Sassagoula Floatworks & Food Factory


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Construction Begins on Epcot’s Future Space Restaurant


----------



## circus4u

New look for Disney Magical Express to debut this summer
https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...disney-magic-express-to-debut-this-summer.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: Long-Delayed Mirror of the Dead – New Interactive Coco Exhibit in Mexico at Epcot Now Open


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Yes, how else will future generations punish their children?



The 15 best Disney Rides

1. You
2. Can't
3. Rank
4. Disney
5. Rides
6. Because
7. They
8. Are
9. All
10. Amazing
11. In 
12. Their
13. Own
14. Way
15. Stitch's Great Escape


----------



## Helvetica

dlavender said:


> Yes, how else will future generations punish their children?



All generations must know!

I never road it, so I'll never know unless they recorded it in VR. Ellen's Energy Adventure, The Great Movie Ride, Maelstrom, The (current) Disney Jr. Show, and every ride and show ever can all live on forever if they recorded them in VR.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> #DisneyParksLIVE: Watch Fourth of July Fireworks at Magic Kingdom Park 9:10 p.m. ET


Seeing this show tonight! Can’t wait!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jlundeen said:


> And don't forget Small World...





jknezek said:


> I find that significantly more punishment than my kids do. As my daughter avoids The Tiki Room like the plague, I try and avoid It's a Small World. By the time I'm halfway through, I'm ready to tear off my bleeding ears.



It's a bit funny you mention that. I would really love for my mom to go with us on our next WDW trip which would be years from now as by that time we'll likely have a child (that's the plan at least). She hasn't been since she took me when I was a few years old so by the time she gets there next it will be over 30 years difference in time (I'm already 30 now). The one and only request she had was "I want to go on it's a small world" 

Normally that's a ride I say once a trip and that's it but because the waits were so incredibly low in September due to Irma we ended up riding it a few times. My husband when I told him what my mom said was like "good you guys can go on it and leave me out of it"


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Construction Begins on Epcot’s Future Space Restaurant


I'm actually excited about this. Both my husband and I love space-related stuff. I'm hoping it will live up to the concept art feel.


----------



## jknezek

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It's a bit funny you mention that. I would really love for my mom to go with us on our next WDW trip which would be years from now as by that time we'll likely have a child (that's the plan at least). She hasn't been since she took me when I was a few years old so by the time she gets there next it will be over 30 years difference in time (I'm already 30 now). The one and only request she had was "I want to go on it's a small world"
> 
> Normally that's a ride I say once a trip and that's it but because the waits were so incredibly low in September due to Irma we ended up riding it a few times. My husband when I told him what my mom said was like "good you guys can go on it and leave me out of it"



I've done that too. Sent the family on it and happily people watched or just wandered around the area looking at all the details. It's a ride that amazes me. The animatronics are awesome. A Walt original. Normally everything I like. But the song... I just can't handle it over and over again. I got dragged on it as a young teenager once and we got stopped at one point for probably 10 minutes. But it felt like hours. I live in dread of that happening again.


----------



## Redcon1

tlmadden73 said:


> I guess I don't mind screen rides if they use the screens to change things up ..  like how they've added scenes to Star Tours and have enough to make it random every time you go on. Why did it take so long for a new Soaring show? Why not have several (including the original) that you randomly get? So hopefully these new rides will be able to change up every once and a while to make things new (at little cost).
> 
> BUT, what makes Disney Magical is the physicality of it all and hopefully they don't forget that.
> My son likes Buzz Lightyear (his favorite ride at the parks), despite its age (well, its new to him) over Toy Story Mania because it is physical props you are shooting at .. not just a screen. At its core .. TSMM could be replicated at home with a video game console or mobile device, which makes it a lot less exciting for kids that experience "screens" all the time.
> 
> Despite what most considering a boring show - Carousel of Progress is ingrained in my young sons memory as a highlight of our last trip. The fact that animatronic robots came to life right in front of him engaged him more than a movie screen ever would.
> 
> Unfortunately .. screens do seem to be the trend .. look at the removal of all the physical props from the World of Disney for a "clean" look. And my guess is that they will have screens on the walls to help decorate it and give it some Disney theming.





********** said:


> I am OK with coasters as long as each one brings something unique - and I think in this aspect Universal does it well. What's less impressive is the screen rides. These tend to blur together to me when you've ridden the 12th screen ride of the trip. Disney hasn't gone down the "complete conversion to screen rides" route yet - and I have to point out that though TSL isn't a high thrill area it does not utilize a single screen.
> 
> However - going forward we have:
> Millenium Falcon ride - screen ride
> First order Battle - physical ride which will likely incorporate screens.
> Ratatouille - Mostly screen ride
> M&M Runaway Railway - Screen ride
> GoftG - Coaster (with screens?)
> Tron - Coaster / limited screens.
> 
> So Disney is clearly getting in the screen business - but the question is can they incorporate enough reality or uniqueness into these rides to keep them interesting. My favorite use of screen is when you incorporate screens with real physical sets - Forbidden Journey does this well as does N'avi River Journey. The occasional "Screen Only" ride can work very well also - as Soarin' and FOP are both excellent rides that use unique ride vehicles combined with a very large screen to make the experience top notch.



The one issue I have with using AAs on coasters is that you're whizzing past them so fast, you don't have time to really appreciate them. I mean, look at Disco Yeti...such an impressive AA but you barely see it and notice the detail.
Screens may be better to register visually at higher speeds, at least for me it seems to and depending on what is
on the screen can add to the exhilaration of the ride. As a good music score like for SM can add to the experience aurally, screens, IMO, can do a better job at that then AAs. I prefer to see AAs on slower attractions like POTC where you can really spend more time viewing them.


----------



## momandmousefan

Fantasia79 said:


> *News*
> 
> World of Disney Store Opens in Disney Springs
> 
> Looks nice and spacious.


Oh my gosh, I thought I was going to hate it but, it is very reminiscent of the style of the original shop when it was the disney village marketplace / lake buena vista village (The room with the circle of windows up top completely reminds me of the room that used to have the huge table piled high with stuffed animals) I'm not sure anyone else will remember any of this but all that exposed brick and rustic style is definitely bringing back 30+ year old memories


----------



## jlundeen

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It's a bit funny you mention that. I would really love for my mom to go with us on our next WDW trip which would be years from now as by that time we'll likely have a child (that's the plan at least). She hasn't been since she took me when I was a few years old so by the time she gets there next it will be over 30 years difference in time (I'm already 30 now). The one and only request she had was "I want to go on it's a small world"
> 
> Normally that's a ride I say once a trip and that's it but because the waits were so incredibly low in September due to Irma we ended up riding it a few times. My husband when I told him what my mom said was like "good you guys can go on it and leave me out of it"


I do go on it every few trips...  I do like the colors...  but the ride itself (and I won't even mention the music) with the slow load and torturous unload, oy....  I have to be ready for it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Snapchat Brings Augmented Reality Experiences To Disney and Universal


----------



## momandmousefan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Snapchat Brings Augmented Reality Experiences To Disney and Universal



They sure needed to do something.  Instagram has been eating their market share up rapidly.


----------



## wareagle57

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It's a bit funny you mention that. I would really love for my mom to go with us on our next WDW trip which would be years from now as by that time we'll likely have a child (that's the plan at least). She hasn't been since she took me when I was a few years old so by the time she gets there next it will be over 30 years difference in time (I'm already 30 now). The one and only request she had was "I want to go on it's a small world"
> 
> Normally that's a ride I say once a trip and that's it but because the waits were so incredibly low in September due to Irma we ended up riding it a few times. My husband when I told him what my mom said was like "good you guys can go on it and leave me out of it"



I took a friend once, and as we were waiting to get off the boat at the end of iasw he said "let's go on a good ride next."


----------



## Disneymom1126

jlundeen said:


> And don't forget Small World...



My daughter's first ride on Small World, she was 4...when we finished the ride she told me - I think that one is going to give me nightmares


----------



## tarak

My dad's favorite ride ever was It's a Small World.  We grew up in California going to DL and we had to ride it first and last.  I still have a lot of sentimental attachment to that ride, as does my son.  Although he goes a bit overboard.  At this point, as long as I go once a trip, I'm okay.  My son wants to go everytime we hit MK.


rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Snapchat Brings Augmented Reality Experiences To Disney and Universal


If they'd had this at WDW two weeks ago I really wouldn't have gotten my oldest daughter off her phone.


----------



## Moliphino

I love it's a small world, but I think the version in Paris is my favorite. Everything seems closer to the boats in that one.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Moliphino said:


> I love it's a small world, but I think the version in Paris is my favorite. Everything seems closer to the boats in that one.


I'll have to youtube that then to see a comparison.


----------



## Mika02

tlmadden73 said:


> Despite what most considering a boring show - Carousel of Progress is ingrained in my young sons memory as a highlight of our last trip. The fact that animatronic robots came to life right in front of him engaged him more than a movie screen ever would.



My kids especially my 16 year old love Carousel of progress. We go on it a few times when we are in MK.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mika02 said:


> My kids especially my 16 year old love Carousel of progress. We go on it a few times when we are in MK.



COP is ingrained in every person who had a grandma, grandpa, aunt, uncle, mom or dad as the story is about life passed down through the ages. We see our elders in those scenes and then in life see the story told over again in new ages.

 It's a small world is a kids ride with a recurring song that gets on those same grandma's, grandpa's, aunts and uncles nerves before the halfway point of the ride.  Their only hope is to grin and bear it for the younguns! Nothing like teaching good old stick-to-itness to all those little ones in the boat.   I envy my 80 year old dad's ability to get in a quick siesta here(of course turning hearing aids off helps) ...and long one day to be able to do so myself with my great grandtinker along for the ride. 

Perhaps by then there will be two updates to COP final scene!


----------



## skier_pete

My wife's favorite ride is IaSW. She loves the Mary Blair style. DD loved it when she was little, and we all still like a ride on it now. Never get tired of the details.

When we took my mom in 2011 after many, many years - she pointed out that she had first rode it at the world's fair in 1964. Can anyone hear beat that one?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So just checked wait times out of curiosity and you have

Toy Story Land:
- SDD: 75 mins
- AS2: 45 mins
- TSM: 60min

really not bad for a new land, a holiday week


Meanwhile, in Pandora:
- FoP: 115 min
- NRJ: 70min

still, not bad at all for July 4th but FoP definitely retaining the wait times - surprised NRJ is as long as it is


For comparison, so other wait times:

- Frozen Ever After: 45min
- Test Track: 60mins
- Soarin: 40mins
- Space Mtn: 105mins
- Buzz: 70mins
- BTMRR: 80 mins
- Splash Mtn: 95 mins 
- RnRC: 90mins
- ToT: 95mins (interesting these two have a longer wait than SDD)


----------



## rteetz

Someone posted this on twitter that I thought was interesting and made sense.

https://twitter.com/_kimhanley/status/1014192362585718790?s=21

“Observation:


#ToyStoryLand⁠ ⁠ is something everybody wants to do on their DHS day but isn’t enough to make you want to make a special DHS day.


Pandora was “we need to go to DAK and do Pandora”


TSL is “when we go to DHS we need to do TSL”


that probably sounds like hairsplitting”

So basically TSL isn’t a draw to go to DHS like Pandora is. It’s rather something to do while you were already planning going there.


----------



## Mome Rath

I usually skip DHS, this trip I'll go simply to see TSL and ride SDD.  I think the draw will be higher if people are traveling with kids.   I think the new tech with FoP and it's breathtaking quality (and hence the buzz about it) is what drives people to Pandora... I would also add that now Satu'li is my favorite place to eat in all of WDW.  I used to skip AK as well, and now it is a must do for the whole of Pandora, not just one ride, whereas with HS I mainly will go to see TSL once and ride SDD once and then I may not go back til something else new opens.

ETA; I'll go to Pandora multiple times in each trip vs. (I'm guessing) once to TSL, and perhaps not go back at all even on future trips.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> So basically TSL isn’t a draw to go to DHS like Pandora is. It’s rather something to do while you were already planning going there.



I'm going to DHS in 3 weeks, only to see/experience TSL.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Someone posted this on twitter that I thought was interesting and made sense.
> 
> https://twitter.com/_kimhanley/status/1014192362585718790?s=21
> 
> “Observation:
> 
> 
> #ToyStoryLand⁠ ⁠ is something everybody wants to do on their DHS day but isn’t enough to make you want to make a special DHS day.
> 
> 
> Pandora was “we need to go to DAK and do Pandora”
> 
> 
> TSL is “when we go to DHS we need to do TSL”
> 
> 
> that probably sounds like hairsplitting”
> 
> So basically TSL isn’t a draw to go to DHS like Pandora is. It’s rather something to do while you were already planning going there.




I think that is fair ... though, I would also add that people have been skipping DHS or only doing half days there and I think for many at least TSL is now enough to do a day at DHS if you were planning to skip and/or spend more of your day there

again, might be splitting hairs, but I think Pandora (to at least see it once) was enough to get people to AK on it's own.  I don't think TSL is, but TSL combined with TOT and RNRCC, etc. is enough when the later wasn't


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I think it can depend on what kind of WDW traveler you are too.

No matter what an AP is going to make it financially and planning wise easier to just hop on over to DHS for TSL. Having park hoppers makes it easier too.


----------



## jade1

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think it can depend on what kind of WDW traveler you are too.
> 
> No matter what an AP is going to make it financially and planning wise easier to just hop on over to DHS for TSL. Having park hoppers makes it easier too.



Yep, I have gone to MK just for a 7DMT FP many times. Prob will for SDD as well.

In general I do agree TSL isn't Pandora (without even seeing TSL in person yet), if that's the point were after.

However, I do think a lot of "first time" visitors (esp with younger kids) will lump TSM into the new TSL. That could move the needle on what some/many families will use to compare to Pandora, when given the choice.

I absolutely believe there will be kids that choose to go back to TSL for TSM/AS/SDD over Pandora for FoP/Navi.


----------



## Firebird060

Got to love the APs,   Sometimes I just enter a Park for a character meet and greet. Like good old Scrooge McDuck and dont even ride a ride.   Its nice to be able to just go to WDW and just go where the magic takes you.  Also it helps feed my wifes shopping addictions with the discounts.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Someone posted this on twitter that I thought was interesting and made sense.
> 
> https://twitter.com/_kimhanley/status/1014192362585718790?s=21
> 
> “Observation:
> 
> 
> #ToyStoryLand⁠ ⁠ is something everybody wants to do on their DHS day but isn’t enough to make you want to make a special DHS day.
> 
> 
> Pandora was “we need to go to DAK and do Pandora”
> 
> 
> TSL is “when we go to DHS we need to do TSL”
> 
> 
> that probably sounds like hairsplitting”
> 
> So basically TSL isn’t a draw to go to DHS like Pandora is. It’s rather something to do while you were already planning going there.




I think this is fair, except if you have kids between 4-8 years old....


----------



## Helvetica

TheMaxRebo said:


> So just checked wait times out of curiosity and you have
> 
> Toy Story Land:
> - SDD: 75 mins
> - AS2: 45 mins
> - TSM: 60min
> 
> really not bad for a new land, a holiday week
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in Pandora:
> - FoP: 115 min
> - NRJ: 70min
> 
> still, not bad at all for July 4th but FoP definitely retaining the wait times - surprised NRJ is as long as it is
> 
> 
> For comparison, so other wait times:
> 
> - Frozen Ever After: 45min
> - Test Track: 60mins
> - Soarin: 40mins
> - Space Mtn: 105mins
> - Buzz: 70mins
> - BTMRR: 80 mins
> - Splash Mtn: 95 mins
> - RnRC: 90mins
> - ToT: 95mins (interesting these two have a longer wait than SDD)



I don't know what the actual capacity for SDD actually is, but it's really surprising to me how quickly they get that thing loaded and unloaded. In one of the DisUnleashed videos they were trying to talk in front of SDD and it seemed like every 30-45 seconds a new car was going by them. For a rollercoaster, the efficiency on that thing is pretty amazing.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> Someone posted this on twitter that I thought was interesting and made sense.
> 
> https://twitter.com/_kimhanley/status/1014192362585718790?s=21
> 
> “Observation:
> 
> 
> #ToyStoryLand⁠ ⁠ is something everybody wants to do on their DHS day but isn’t enough to make you want to make a special DHS day.
> 
> 
> Pandora was “we need to go to DAK and do Pandora”
> 
> 
> TSL is “when we go to DHS we need to do TSL”
> 
> 
> that probably sounds like hairsplitting”
> 
> So basically TSL isn’t a draw to go to DHS like Pandora is. It’s rather something to do while you were already planning going there.



I'm really surprised at the low wait times already.

But it does make sense as laid out above.

We are planning on hitting up TSL Saturday night and possibly Sunday morning before heading to MK.

If we didn't have AP's, though, we wouldn't make a special trip for it.  

Pandora pushed us over the edge in deciding to get the AP's.  So there is a difference, at least to us.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> So just checked wait times out of curiosity and you have
> 
> Toy Story Land:
> - SDD: 75 mins
> - AS2: 45 mins
> - TSM: 60min
> 
> - RnRC: 90mins
> - ToT: 95mins (interesting these two have a longer wait than SDD)



Wow .. longer wait times for decade olds attractions only 4 days after TSL opened?
TSM wait time of only 60 minutes is odd too ..

So .. is this the "Toy Story Land just opened and I am going to avoid it" or is this truly little interest in Toy Story Land unless you have little kids?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Wow .. longer wait times for decade olds attractions only 4 days after TSL opened?
> TSM wait time of only 60 minutes is odd too ..
> 
> So .. is this the "Toy Story Land just opened and I am going to avoid it" or is this truly little interest in Toy Story Land unless you have little kids?



not sure - I find it very interesting though

Must also have something to do with the tiering - as that is a change for the park as well, though I can't exactly figure out why that would be the impact


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> I'm really surprised at the low wait times already.
> 
> But it does make sense as laid out above.
> 
> We are planning on hitting up TSL Saturday night and possibly Sunday morning before heading to MK.
> 
> If we didn't have AP's, though, we wouldn't make a special trip for it.
> 
> Pandora pushed us over the edge in deciding to get the AP's.  So there is a difference, at least to us.


Yeah I’m not making a special trip for TSL. 

I do have an AP but I’m waiting to see it during the wine and dine half marathon weekend so I’m not going specifically for TSL.

With Pandora I got lucky and went right after it opened but that was mainly to go to the Dis 20 event.


----------



## Helvetica

tlmadden73 said:


> Wow .. longer wait times for decade olds attractions only 4 days after TSL opened?
> TSM wait time of only 60 minutes is odd too ..
> 
> So .. is this the "Toy Story Land just opened and I am going to avoid it" or is this truly little interest in Toy Story Land unless you have little kids?



I think it may be that SDD and AS2 just move people a lot faster than RnRC and ToT. ToT sometimes shuts down one tower and RnRC is still a 90's Vekoma coaster.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Wow .. longer wait times for decade olds attractions only 4 days after TSL opened?
> TSM wait time of only 60 minutes is odd too ..
> 
> So .. is this the "Toy Story Land just opened and I am going to avoid it" or is this truly little interest in Toy Story Land unless you have little kids?


I think interest is there but people aren’t making special trips for it.


----------



## rteetz

Helvetica said:


> I think it may be that SDD and AS2 just move people a lot faster than RnRC and ToT. ToT sometimes shuts down one tower and RnRC is still a 90's Vekoma coaster.


Slinky isn’t a high capacity coaster though either.


----------



## ShyMiss

Oh. Yes. Could be avoiding new park.... Maybe those who really wanted the madness came on opening day and others want to avoid what they saw advertised then? Or the tier thing? I love the idea of getting TOT and RR for my teens on the same day. Whatever the reason, I hope waits/crowds are reasonable when we visit in December lol. Well relative to the other crazy holiday crowds.


----------



## The Pho

I think heat in Toy Story is affecting the lines there a lot.  People were willing to go the first day and deal with it, but that airflow is atrocious and I don't see most people being able to handle it for too long.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> Slinky isn’t a high capacity coaster though either.



Do we know the actual hourly capacity for the ride? It has 4 trains with 20 people per train. From the videos I've seen it runs very efficiently.


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> I think heat in Toy Story is affecting the lines there a lot.  People were willing to go the first day and deal with it, but that airflow is atrocious and I don't see most people being able to handle it for too long.


That could be .. so TSM is the only ride that has an indoor queue? So how long of a line does it need to be before you are not in shade for the two new rides?
I gues that combined with "ehh . .it is just a steel coaster" probably gets them to wait until later.

I see now that SDD is closed (based on the MDE app)


----------



## splash327

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure - I find it very interesting though
> 
> Must also have something to do with the tiering - as that is a change for the park as well, though I can't exactly figure out why that would be the impact



I bet it's the new teiring.  We're going the end of the month and we have SDD, ToT, and RRC.  I would imagine there is more people using RRC fastpasses now that it is not with Toy Story.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> So just checked wait times out of curiosity and you have
> 
> Toy Story Land:
> - SDD: 75 mins
> - AS2: 45 mins
> - TSM: 60min
> 
> really not bad for a new land, a holiday week



Here's a supposition. The lines aren't that bad because of the limited amount of shading. People want to ride, but aren't willing to stand two hours in the sun for it. Would be interesting to look at it across the whole day. Are lines longer in the morning and evening? 
In the end it does sort of make sense that the demand won't be as high here - it is much more oriented towards kids than most of WDW is.


----------



## skier_pete

splash327 said:


> I bet it's the new teiring.  We're going the end of the month and we have SDD, ToT, and RRC.  I would imagine there is more people using RRC fastpasses now that it is not with Toy Story.



That's probably happening too. You have both people that have no interest in TSL at all, and people interested in it that are using there other two FP+ on RnRC.


----------



## rteetz

Helvetica said:


> Do we know the actual hourly capacity for the ride? It has 4 trains with 20 people per train. From the videos I've seen it runs very efficiently.


I’ve heard it’s only around 1000.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> I’ve heard it’s only around 1000.



That seems incredibly low. That would mean 12.5 cycles an hour per car.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I’ve heard it’s only around 1000.



It seemed to take about a minute per load (at least for the times I rode it), so that would be right around there.  Maybe a little higher on average.


----------



## circus4u

Firebird060 said:


> Got to love the APs,   Sometimes I just enter a Park for a character meet and greet. Like good old Scrooge McDuck and dont even ride a ride.   Its nice to be able to just go to WDW and just go where the magic takes you.  Also it helps feed my wifes shopping addictions with the discounts.


This is my wife and I also.  We get annual passes about every other year and go 3-4 times during that period for a couple weeks each trip (we live in AZ).  Being there that long,we really don't plan anything, just do what we feel like that morning.  We make some fast pass reservations, but usually cancel about half of them because we decide to do something different.  Many a day, we couldn't decide what we wanted to do, so we take the first bus that shows up that we can get on.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Liki Tikis are back in Adventureland!

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1014246824511754245?s=21


----------



## tlmadden73

splash327 said:


> I bet it's the new teiring.  We're going the end of the month and we have SDD, ToT, and RRC.  I would imagine there is more people using RRC fastpasses now that it is not with Toy Story.


That makes sense .. where some people didn't get RnRC in the past (like me) because they wanted to use their Tier 1 for TSMM instead. Now, EVERYONE (that can/want to ride it) will be getting fast passes for RnRC since it is traditionally a long wait.

I am guessing not many Fast Passes at all are being used for TSMM during the early part of the day. If everyone is restricted to ONE Toy Story ride, you'd think everyone will be using their Tier 1 fast passes for either SDD or AS2 to trying out the two new rides, so there should be 4th fast passes available for TSMM since it is an known entity.

Doing some armchair theme park managing --- my guess is when Mickey's Runaway Railway opens next year (before SWGE) . .it will be Tier 1 and TSMM may drop off (or AS2 if it proves to not be that popular due to it being a highly themed carnival ride).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New treats at Magic Kingdom 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/review-ne...kie-sundae-at-storybook-treats-magic-kingdom/


----------



## thorp8

The Pho said:


> It seemed to take about a minute per load (at least for the times I rode it), so that would be right around there.  Maybe a little higher on average.


I think if my math is right, and assuming they run 3 trains (one spare) at a 2 minute ride and 1 minute unload and load, I think the absolute max would be 1,280?  780 with just 2 trains?

my math could certainly be wrong though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

thorp8 said:


> I think if my math is right, and assuming they run 3 trains (one spare) at a 2 minute ride and 1 minute unload and load, I think the absolute max would be 1,280?  780 with just 2 trains?
> 
> my math could certainly be wrong though.




I think that is about right.  I read at one point a 1,600 quote but I think that is all 4 trains me and running maximum, so like 1,200 for 3 trains and then err down to 1,000 easy an hour


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think that Ian about right.  I read at one point a 1,600 quote but I think that is all 4 trains me and running maximum, so like 1,200 for 3 trains and then err down to 1,000 easy an hour


Slinky doesn’t have four trains as far as I know. Only a max of 3.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Liki Tikis are back in Adventureland!
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1014246824511754245?s=21



This makes me so happy!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Slinky doesn’t have four trains as far as I know. Only a max of 3.



Well, then that I likely why that 1,600 number was wrong


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Slinky doesn’t have four trains as far as I know. Only a max of 3.



Wikipedia says 4 trains.  I could've sworn it was 2 on track, 1 loading, 1 unloading when I was there.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Someone posted this on twitter that I thought was interesting and made sense.
> 
> https://twitter.com/_kimhanley/status/1014192362585718790?s=21
> 
> “Observation:
> 
> 
> #ToyStoryLand⁠ ⁠ is something everybody wants to do on their DHS day but isn’t enough to make you want to make a special DHS day.
> 
> 
> Pandora was “we need to go to DAK and do Pandora”
> 
> 
> TSL is “when we go to DHS we need to do TSL”
> 
> 
> that probably sounds like hairsplitting”
> 
> So basically TSL isn’t a draw to go to DHS like Pandora is. It’s rather something to do while you were already planning going there.


To be fair toy story land is filling it’s purpose which is to be a compliment to the current and future additions to the park. It looks fun enough to me


----------



## MissGina5

Hey all! Just got back from WDW. The Play app is awesome! I really liked that it didn't feel like I had to be playing all the time but made a great option while waiting in line. For instance, standing in line for Space Mountain, the physical games are gone but it had one of the best interactive family games on the app, where you play different mini games and insert codes that you find in the queue. You can earn little badges throughout the parks and it just was an added sprinkle of fun instead of this overly prevalent thing where you had to be using your phone all the time and people are walking with their heads down.

Didnt get to toy story land but with the rain this week and the heat I definitely am not upset. I am very excited go in the fall. Alex and Ani has new pixar bracelets as well! I also noted some extra splash in splash mountain and in pirates! Thank you @Fantasia79 again for the rider swaps we had a great time!!


EDIT: other notes- John Lasseter still has a prominent role in the intro to the Pixar Shorts. Space Mountain makes you exit out a construction=y exit right now? GoTG was not bad at all in EPCOT and they actually sounded much better than most of the bands I have heard in that space before lol. also another plug for Pixar Play Zone (at the Contemporary) because I finally got to see it and it was AMAZING hope the pilot program moves to other resorts as well!! Book it if you can, its essentially a 5 hour babysitting service that includes activities, an arcade, dinner, and character experiences just for $65 per child, which honestly pays for itself for a night off (about 12 bucks an hour). Kids also walk away with goody bags!


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Wikipedia says 4 trains.  I could've sworn it was 2 on track, 1 loading, 1 unloading when I was there.


I have only seen three trains. They only have a train garage for 3 as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line Shares Details on European Ports of Call - Brest and Toulon, France


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Merchandise Events Scheduled to Take Place at Epcot Throughout July


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Ke-Re's Bar Opens to Guests Near Ray Rush at Aquatica Orlando


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I have only seen three trains. They only have a train garage for 3 as well.



Must've been a mirage from the heat then.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Duffy’s Newest Friend, Cookie, Brings Sweet Fun to Hong Kong Disneyland


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Good to know! I never go in there since the line is always crazy.


I got it and its delicious and worth waiting in line for


----------



## Q-man

TSL is NFLE-lite and not Pandora.

For those like my family that have given up on magic bands, we've lost 18 out of 20, you aren't getting your SDD photo without one. There are no claim station screens.


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO: Long-Delayed Mirror of the Dead – New Interactive Coco Exhibit in Mexico at Epcot Now Open


We did this last week, it was a lot of fun and you can add the "photos" of your skeleton to your Mydisney account for free download


----------



## umichigan10

MissGina5 said:


> also another plug for Pixar Play Zone (at the Contemporary) because I finally got to see it and it was AMAZING hope the pilot program moves to other resorts as well!! Book it if you can, its essentially a 5 hour babysitting service that includes activities, an arcade, dinner, and character experiences just for $65 per child, which honestly pays for itself for a night off (about 12 bucks an hour). Kids also walk away with goody bags!



I walked past this dozens of times when at the contemporary last month and kept wondering what it was. Seems pretty cool though


----------



## koala1966

Q-man said:


> TSL is NFLE-lite and not Pandora.
> 
> For those like my family that have given up on magic bands, we've lost 18 out of 20, you aren't getting your SDD photo without one. There are no claim station screens.


I'm not loving this trend, it would be nice to have an option to still get photos if for one reason or another you don't have your Magic band on or don't have one


----------



## BahamasBride03

momandmousefan said:


> Oh my gosh, I thought I was going to hate it but, it is very reminiscent of the style of the original shop when it was the disney village marketplace / lake buena vista village (The room with the circle of windows up top completely reminds me of the room that used to have the huge table piled high with stuffed animals) I'm not sure anyone else will remember any of this but all that exposed brick and rustic style is definitely bringing back 30+ year old memories


 
YES!!! I remember exactly what you are talking about, and I can see that in the pictures too!!  The old Mickey's Character shop, right????  I hope that it does have the feel of the "old" Marketplace, but I do wish that it had some of the whimsy that the shop did back then (remember the airplane like contraption that the characters were flying above the area with all the stuffed animals???) 

That's a great perspecitve on the updated store.  My first impression was that it was blah, but there was something about it that was appealing, and I think you nailed it with the call back to the old store.

This youtube video has great footage...


----------



## Fantasia79

MissGina5 said:


> Hey all! Just got back from WDW. The Play app is awesome! I really liked that it didn't feel like I had to be playing all the time but made a great option while waiting in line. For instance, standing in line for Space Mountain, the physical games are gone but it had one of the best interactive family games on the app, where you play different mini games and insert codes that you find in the queue. You can earn little badges throughout the parks and it just was an added sprinkle of fun instead of this overly prevalent thing where you had to be using your phone all the time and people are walking with their heads down.
> 
> Didnt get to toy story land but with the rain this week and the heat I definitely am not upset. I am very excited go in the fall. Alex and Ani has new pixar bracelets as well! I also noted some extra splash in splash mountain and in pirates! Thank you @Fantasia79 again for the rider swaps we had a great time!!
> 
> 
> EDIT: other notes- John Lasseter still has a prominent role in the intro to the Pixar Shorts. Space Mountain makes you exit out a construction=y exit right now? GoTG was not bad at all in EPCOT and they actually sounded much better than most of the bands I have heard in that space before lol. also another plug for Pixar Play Zone (at the Contemporary) because I finally got to see it and it was AMAZING hope the pilot program moves to other resorts as well!! Book it if you can, its essentially a 5 hour babysitting service that includes activities, an arcade, dinner, and character experiences just for $65 per child, which honestly pays for itself for a night off (about 12 bucks an hour). Kids also walk away with goody bags!



No prob!  Glad they didn’t go to waste


----------



## Gusey

Thought I'd share Fresh Baked's part of using the Play Disney Parks App. From just this, it looks really cool and actually a good way to spend time in a queue. Plus, all of those people in the queue without the app were really surprised when the lamp effect worked  :


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> Thought I'd share Fresh Baked's part of using the Play Disney Parks App. From just this, it looks really cool and actually a good way to spend time in a queue. Plus, all of those people in the queue without the app were really surprised when the lamp effect worked  :




“That was the most magical thing I ever saw!”


----------



## osully

rteetz said:


> Someone posted this on twitter that I thought was interesting and made sense.
> 
> https://twitter.com/_kimhanley/status/1014192362585718790?s=21
> 
> “Observation:
> 
> 
> #ToyStoryLand⁠ ⁠ is something everybody wants to do on their DHS day but isn’t enough to make you want to make a special DHS day.
> 
> 
> Pandora was “we need to go to DAK and do Pandora”
> 
> 
> TSL is “when we go to DHS we need to do TSL”
> 
> 
> that probably sounds like hairsplitting”
> 
> So basically TSL isn’t a draw to go to DHS like Pandora is. It’s rather something to do while you were already planning going there.


Disagree. I can honestly say I have no desire to see Pandora more than I’ve seen on Instagram or YouTube. I don’t care for Avatar and don’t get why Disney bought it. I wouldn’t ride the 2 rides there either as they mean nothing to me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osully said:


> Disagree. I can honestly say I have no desire to see Pandora more than I’ve seen on Instagram or YouTube. I don’t care for Avatar and don’t get why Disney bought it. I wouldn’t ride the 2 rides there either as they mean nothing to me.



Obviously you can go to or avoid any I guess you want but I did know a lot of people that either didn’t care about the Avatar movie or downright hated and still really enjoyed the land and the rides - especially FoP.  You don’t need to know anything about the film to enjoy the ride


----------



## 3family

osully said:


> Disagree. I can honestly say I have no desire to see Pandora more than I’ve seen on Instagram or YouTube. I don’t care for Avatar and don’t get why Disney bought it. I wouldn’t ride the 2 rides there either as they mean nothing to me.


I haven’t seen the movies but the ride is the best I’ve ever experienced

I’m not suggesting your opinion is invalid, but I don’t need any connection to enjoy the ride (same as Haunted Mansion, Splash mountain etc etc)


----------



## skier_pete

osully said:


> Disagree. I can honestly say I have no desire to see Pandora more than I’ve seen on Instagram or YouTube. I don’t care for Avatar and don’t get why Disney bought it. I wouldn’t ride the 2 rides there either as they mean nothing to me.



That just seems like such a weird response. Why would whether you like the movie determine whether you like the ride? My daughter is 15 and never saw Avatar and never wants to see Avatar and Flights of Passage is now her favorite ride at WDW. I honestly would be happy to never see Avatar again, but the ride is great. Splash Mountain is my favorite ride and it's based off a movie that I haven't seen in 40 years. Perhaps it wouldn't hurt you to try it and judge it by what it actually IS?


----------



## rteetz

osully said:


> Disagree. I can honestly say I have no desire to see Pandora more than I’ve seen on Instagram or YouTube. I don’t care for Avatar and don’t get why Disney bought it. I wouldn’t ride the 2 rides there either as they mean nothing to me.


No offense but you’re only one person. This tweet is looking at it from an overall stand point. Of course there will be people like you who have no interest in Pandora.

Looking at the big picture Toy Story Land hasn’t held the huge wait times like Pandora did. Pandora also helped AK attendance jump 15%. I know we are only days into TSL but wait times really haven’t been crazy for the rides there. Flight of Passage still has 120* waits and that opened a year ago.

Also as for Pandora the rides are not based on the film so you don’t have to like the rides to like the film. I’ve never seen Song of the South but I love Splash Mountain.


----------



## rteetz

koala1966 said:


> I'm not loving this trend, it would be nice to have an option to still get photos if for one reason or another you don't have your Magic band on or don't have one


You would still need something that has active RFID. The cards don’t have that only the bands due it needing battery power.


----------



## rteetz

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## disneygirlsng

osully said:


> Disagree. I can honestly say I have no desire to see Pandora more than I’ve seen on Instagram or YouTube. I don’t care for Avatar and don’t get why Disney bought it. I wouldn’t ride the 2 rides there either as they mean nothing to me.


If everyone who disliked or had never seen Avatar didn't do the rides, they would have no lines. That reasoning doesn't make sense. But I wish more people used that logic so FoP FPs would be easier to get.


----------



## Q-man

osully said:


> Disagree. I can honestly say I have no desire to see Pandora more than I’ve seen on Instagram or YouTube. I don’t care for Avatar and don’t get why Disney bought it. I wouldn’t ride the 2 rides there either as they mean nothing to me.



We know who has never been on FoP. That ride has converted many a naysayer. First timers coming out suddenly understand why people wait hours to ride it.


----------



## circus4u

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously you can go to or avoid any I guess you want but I did know a lot of people that either didn’t care about the Avatar movie or downright hated and still really enjoyed the land and the rides - especially FoP.  You don’t need to know anything about the film to enjoy the ride


I couldn't stand the movie and was not thrilled about the land showing up at WDW.  That said, my wife and I loved the land and the rides when we saw it.  We also really liked the food at the quick service in Pandora.  Was a bit disappointed in the river ride, but other than that, it gets a thumbs up from us.


----------



## jlundeen

osully said:


> Disagree. I can honestly say I have no desire to see Pandora more than I’ve seen on Instagram or YouTube. I don’t care for Avatar and don’t get why Disney bought it. I wouldn’t ride the 2 rides there either as they mean nothing to me.


Well, I guess not everything is for everyone.  And that's the Magic of Disney:  There's something there that all can love... it just might not be the same as others. 

I for one really dislike "all things Stitch...." but I know others absolutely LOVE Stitch.  I have very little interest in Disney Springs - other than Homecoming restaurant and the Characters in flight balloon. Others spend lots of time and money there.   I like Tony's, and others gag at the mere mention.... 

So what?  Doesn't bother me that I don't like every single thing...or I do like some things other don't.  There are plenty of things I DO like, and that's what keeps me spending way more than I should on trips there!   LOL


----------



## umichigan10

circus4u said:


> I couldn't stand the movie and was not thrilled about the land showing up at WDW.  That said, my wife and I loved the land and the rides when we saw it.  We also really liked the food at the quick service in Pandora.  Was a bit disappointed in the river ride, but other than that, it gets a thumbs up from us.


My biggest gripe is you can see all the backstage stuff from the bus loop. It kinda sticks out to you, but the immserivenss inside the land kicks that outta mind pretty quickly


----------



## osully

Oh well. I’ll save a lot of time not waiting in line or caring about getting on those 2 rides and leave it for the rest of you then. I’m really excited to see TSL on my next trip. I already thought DAK is a must do park! I just won’t be in that area!


----------



## umichigan10

osully said:


> Oh well. I’ll save a lot of time not waiting in line or caring about getting on those 2 rides and leave it for the rest of you then. I’m really excited to see TSL on my next trip. I already thought DAK is a must do park! I just won’t be in that area!


It’s kinda like how people will wait hours on end to do the mine train or Peter Pan, whereas I haven’t done Peter Pan in 5 years. It’s all about your priorities and such!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Enjoy Magic Kingdom $2 select snack happy hour tonight!

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1014570657965895698?s=21


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> Happy 4th of July!


Just as a reminder, the Magic Kingdom 4th of July Fireworks will be webcast at 9:10 PM EST on Disney Parks Blog.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like the July 4th fireworks stream will be delayed due to weather. 

Universal is also supposedly soft opening their new cinematic spectacular show.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Enjoy Magic Kingdom $2 select snack happy hour tonight!
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1014570657965895698?s=21



Cue #DisTwitter complaining that this needs to be offered every night ...


----------



## Fantasia79

Waiting on the rain......


----------



## Fantasia79

People are going to lose their minds over $2 offerings. #hearditherefirst


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Looks like the July 4th fireworks stream will be delayed due to weather.
> 
> Universal is also supposedly soft opening their new cinematic spectacular show.


The lightning needs to leave. I’m waiting in EPCOT and we have been delayed for 25 minutes.



Fantasia79 said:


> Waiting on the rain......


Fireworks can be shot off in the rain. The delay is due to lightning.


----------



## soniam

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The lightning needs to leave. I’m waiting in EPCOT and we have been delayed for 25 minutes.
> 
> 
> Fireworks can be shot off in the rain. The delay is due to lightning.



Hope you and @OhioStateBuckeye are enjoying your park July 4th night time shows


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

soniam said:


> Hope you and @OhioStateBuckeye are enjoying your park July 4th night time shows


I finally got to enjoy it after a 50 minute lightning delay.


----------



## atricks

Speaking of shows, they did a surprise run of the new nighttime show at Universal tonight, although weather shut down the pyro and some of the other effects. 

https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct as a few photos/short videos of it.  This looks like a good one.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## skier_pete

So basically universal said: "if Disney's dumb enough to not put World of Color in Florida, then we're going to."


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> So basically universal said: "if Disney's dumb enough to not put World of Color in Florida, then we're going to."


Does Universal have a nighttime parade in the works too since Disney hasn't had one in years (and only one parade total in all the parks?)


----------



## atricks

tlmadden73 said:


> Does Universal have a nighttime parade in the works too since Disney hasn't had one in years (and only one parade total in all the parks?)



I wouldn't be surprised if the would, they did just create a fancy new one at the Universal Studios Japan park in Osaka.  But I haven't heard anything that would indicate it, although they did vastly upgrade their backstage parade infrastructure fairly recently.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Q-man said:


> TSL is NFLE-lite and not Pandora.
> 
> For those like my family that have given up on magic bands, we've lost 18 out of 20, you aren't getting your SDD photo without one. There are no claim station screens.



Not that I doubt you, but how the heck do you lose magic bands?  Our whole family probably has about 60 of them and have never lost even one.  And if I would have lost one, I would get the holder that clips on to my belt loop like I already have and use on each trip.   Quite frankly, we think the magic bands are the best invention ever.  Beats the heck out of those stupid cards that you have to get into your wallet every time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>





********** said:


> So basically universal said: "if Disney's dumb enough to not put World of Color in Florida, then we're going to."



Wow, really does look like World of Color ... hopefully the viewing area set-up is better than what they have at DAC, which we found to be a disaster


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sadie Sparks coming to Disney Channel in 2019

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...adie-sparks-coming-to-disney-channel-in-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disney Springs Update 

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/07/disney-springs-update-construction.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sadie Sparks coming to Disney Channel in 2019
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...adie-sparks-coming-to-disney-channel-in-2019/



Sort of sounds a bit like Harry Potter mixed with Sofia the First (with the talking animals, etc.)

I do like the idea of this part though:

"The show will combine two animation styles, the Magical Realm will appear in 2D and the human world in CGI. Sadie and Gilbert will reportedly “hop between the two worlds using their magician’s hat portal.” "


----------



## LoganBrown1990

rteetz said:


>



Now I'm a little bummed we'll be hitting Universal on a HHN day so they'll be closing early!


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wow, really does look like World of Color ... hopefully the viewing area set-up is better than what they have at DAC, which we found to be a disaster



I wouldn't say a disaster, but I agree that they certainly could have made the viewing areas better. A slight banking would've been good, they probably didn't want tiers since they didn't want people falling down in the crowds.

Should we dub this "Universe of Color"?


----------



## LoganBrown1990

********** said:


> Should we dub this "Universe of Color"?



Haha I love it!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I wouldn't say a disaster, but I agree that they certainly could have made the viewing areas better. A slight banking would've been good, they probably didn't want tiers since they didn't want people falling down in the crowds.
> 
> Should we dub this "Universe of Color"?




Well, our experience was pretty terrible with WoC - we had done the dining package at Carthay Circle, still got there 45 mins early, and the only spots in the reserved section left were way in the back, behind a ton of people.  Fortunately people let my kids go infront of them but I could barely see

Then it took ~1 hour 20mins just to get out of the area after the show ended

And this was mid-week in October


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, our experience was pretty terrible with WoC - we had done the dining package at Carthay Circle



I actually have seen WoC two times now.  Both times I did the Dessert Party package.  I highly recommend this.  You get a reserved seat and for the most part have a really good view of everything.  The first time I saw it, I didn't check in right at the beginning of check in time, but still had a really good seat/view.  The second time was this past April and I checked in right after seeing the Paint the Night soft opening.  Still had a really great view of WoC.  

I primarily chose the dessert package because of being able to have a seat during the show and not have to stand.


----------



## skier_pete

wnwardii said:


> I actually have seen WoC two times now.  Both times I did the Dessert Party package.  I highly recommend this.  You get a reserved seat and for the most part have a really good view of everything.  The first time I saw it, I didn't check in right at the beginning of check in time, but still had a really good seat/view.  The second time was this past April and I checked in right after seeing the Paint the Night soft opening.  Still had a really great view of WoC.
> 
> I primarily chose the dessert package because of being able to have a seat during the show and not have to stand.



That's good to know! They do something similar for Fantasmic - though I would say the standing area for Fantasmic is better designed than WOC - there's still a lot to be desired there as well. I think when we go next year we were going to do the Fantasmic package, but maybe we'll switch to the WOC one. 

However, the times we went to see WOC, we just got there right when they opened the gates - even with a dining package. Both times we were right on the front rail for our sections - and it was well worth getting there early.


----------



## wnwardii

********** said:


> They do something similar for Fantasmic



I have also done the Fantasmic! dining package at Blue Bayou. I picked this restaurant for two reasons.  First, I had been wanting to try Blue Bayou.  Second, it provided the best view for the various dining packages.  The view was exactly what I had when they did the D23 viewing last summer.  The big difference is that it wasn't nearly as crowded as the D23 viewing, plus you get a foam cushion to use/keep.  Highly recommend doing one of the Fantasmic! dining packages.


----------



## Mome Rath

Yes, we also did WoC dessert party; an added bonus was having a breakfast snack handy in our room for the next few days (the desserts were really good, as well as the view and service)...  highly recommend it.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


>


Looks cool to me. I just hope it's there when I make it back..nothing like getting excited for something you didn't get the chance to see .


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Construction Has Begun on Japan’s New Table Service Restaurant at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Patent Shows How Disney is Preparing to Release “A Swarm of Robots” in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Studios Singapore "Jurassic World ROAR!” Show


----------



## circus4u

Tampa police say a man was injured by celebratory gunfire while visiting Busch Gardens on July Fourth.
https://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/stray-bullet-hits-man-busch-gardens-fourth-july-56379306


----------



## BigRed98

wnwardii said:


> I have also done the Fantasmic! dining package at Blue Bayou. I picked this restaurant for two reasons.  First, I had been wanting to try Blue Bayou.  Second, it provided the best view for the various dining packages.  The view was exactly what I had when they did the D23 viewing last summer.  The big difference is that it wasn't nearly as crowded as the D23 viewing, plus you get a foam cushion to use/keep.  Highly recommend doing one of the Fantasmic! dining packages.



Doing this dining package in 8 days, super excited! Glad to know that you liked it!


----------



## MommaBerd

wnwardii said:


> I actually have seen WoC two times now.  Both times I did the Dessert Party package.  I highly recommend this.  You get a reserved seat and for the most part have a really good view of everything.  The first time I saw it, I didn't check in right at the beginning of check in time, but still had a really good seat/view.  The second time was this past April and I checked in right after seeing the Paint the Night soft opening.  Still had a really great view of WoC.
> 
> I primarily chose the dessert package because of being able to have a seat during the show and not have to stand.



If it’s just a party of two or maybe even three, it’s doable. But when you are paying for a party of five - all at adult prices, even though three are kids - and it’s not “unlimited” desserts, it’s crazy expensive! I just couldn’t justify the cost when we were there back in April. We just “settled” for the meal package.


----------



## Firebird060

circus4u said:


> Tampa police say a man was injured by celebratory gunfire while visiting Busch Gardens on July Fourth.
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/stray-bullet-hits-man-busch-gardens-fourth-july-56379306




Thats a classic "florida man" story


----------



## shaymin2348

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Patent Shows How Disney is Preparing to Release “A Swarm of Robots” in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


this title worries me greatly


----------



## Farro

I just had to say, I just watched the Tim Tracker you-tube of Toy Story Land...I can't wait to see it. The detailing - the lights, the benches, the restrooms, even the seating at the counter service - looks AMAZING!!!

Without even seeing it in person, I think this is a really great, fun addition to a Disney trip! Come on 2020!!!


----------



## crazy4wdw

4th of July fireworks from Epcot & Magic Kingdom from a plane!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Someone posted this on twitter that I thought was interesting and made sense.
> 
> https://twitter.com/_kimhanley/status/1014192362585718790?s=21
> 
> “Observation:
> 
> 
> #ToyStoryLand⁠ ⁠ is something everybody wants to do on their DHS day but isn’t enough to make you want to make a special DHS day.
> 
> 
> Pandora was “we need to go to DAK and do Pandora”
> 
> 
> TSL is “when we go to DHS we need to do TSL”
> 
> 
> that probably sounds like hairsplitting”


Consistent with my thinking from the beginning on this one. 

We’re going to hit TSL in August because we’re there for 12 days and going to DHS anyway. 

In Nov we’ll be back in WDW for W&D — my sister will never have seen TSL. When we go for the shorter trips we always skip either DHS or AK. We discussed it and my sister would rather do AK to do FoP AGAIN than to opt for TSL even though it’s new. She figures it’s cute and she’ll see it at some point, but isn’t dying to.


----------



## WiredForFlight

crazy4wdw said:


> 4th of July fireworks from Epcot & Magic Kingdom from a plane!


As a pilot I have to say I was excited to see the video. Was trying to picture the airspace they where in vs the weather vs the flight restricted area. Very cool to see general aviation used this way.


----------



## soniam

BigRed98 said:


> Doing this dining package in 8 days, super excited! Glad to know that you liked it!



We are doing it in 10 days. We are excited too, because we have never seen F! at DL and have never eaten at Blue Bayou. I have read good things about it.


----------



## rteetz

Just wanted to mention AllEars Deb Wills is retiring after being one of the very first Disney planning websites on the internet. 23 years of covering Disney related travel!


----------



## DIS-OH

rteetz said:


> Just wanted to mention AllEars Deb Wills is retiring after being one of the very first Disney planning websites on the internet. 23 years of covering Disney related travel!



I had the good fortune to attend several of Deb’s events over the years.   She is a special lady!  Wishing her a happy retirement!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## skier_pete

I always like how the star wars stuff shows an area with almost no people in it. Seems pretty unlikely to me.


----------



## jtwibih

Ugh late fall 2019.....maybe I should change my annual trip dates. I do not want to be anywhere near that place for the first 3 months minimum.


----------



## umichigan10

********** said:


> I always like how the star wars stuff shows an area with almost no people in it. Seems pretty unlikely to me.


Well they wanna give you a unique perspective of what it looks like empty, because they know you’re never gonna see it that way


----------



## Tigger's ally

jtwibih said:


> Ugh late fall 2019.....maybe I should change my annual trip dates. I do not want to be anywhere near that place for the first 3 months minimum.



We will just go to the other three parks next fall like we have the last two years.   We do plan to hit HS this fall and next spring to see TSL.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> I always like how the star wars stuff shows an area with almost no people in it. Seems pretty unlikely to me.


They do the same thing with the castle. How many commercials show a small child on an empty main street pointing excitedly to the castle pulling the parent's hand to go in the empty theme park with no lines, roving characters, and empty boulevards? Or they are watching fireworks with no one around them? It's just how marketing works.


----------



## Fantasia79

I hope that people aren’t booking Disney thinking that’s the experience they’ll have.  There’s moments where that happens, but that’s not reality.


----------



## jknezek

Fantasia79 said:


> I hope that people aren’t booking Disney thinking that’s the experience they’ll have.  There’s moments where that happens, but that’s not reality.


Like most marketing, it works on an sub-conscious level to make the product more attractive, even if logically the target audience knows it is unlikely. Same thing with pictures of food on menus and just about anything else.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

They always picture these things without crowds. Can’t imagine anyone going to a theme park thinking that’s actually what they’ll find there.


----------



## sachilles

Pleasantly surprised with the wait times in Toy Story land, but I don't know what to make of it. Also looks like Flight of Passage has seen a drop in wait times after the opening of Toy Story land. Wondering if it's attendance, or just a general WDW capacity upgrade with Toy Story Land being in operation. There are probably many variables factoring in to it.
I can't help but wonder if because it's the summer "busy" season, they are staffed to hilt and running all the attractions at full capacity. I felt like my last few visits, many attractions were moving at an intentional reduced capacity.
Certainly seems like the wait times are less than our trip in late Feb/early March, and that surprises me.


----------



## jlundeen

jknezek said:


> Like most marketing, it works on an sub-conscious level to make the product more attractive, even if logically the target audience knows it is unlikely. Same thing with pictures of food on menus and just about anything else.


as the old saying goes, "Sell the sizzle, not the steak..."  In other words, "how can we make their mouth water?"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I always like how the star wars stuff shows an area with almost no people in it. Seems pretty unlikely to me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> They do the same thing with the castle. How many commercials show a small child on an empty main street pointing excitedly to the castle pulling the parent's hand to go in the empty theme park with no lines, roving characters, and empty boulevards? Or they are watching fireworks with no one around them? It's just how marketing works.



my favorite one is the family with the small child running up to Cinderella on a grassy area near the Castle 

Like, a) Cinderella is never just out on a grassy field by herself, and ii) you aren't even allowed on that grassy area they show


----------



## hakepb

sachilles said:


> Pleasantly surprised with the wait times in Toy Story land, but I don't know what to make of it. Also looks like Flight of Passage has seen a drop in wait times after the opening of Toy Story land. Wondering if it's attendance, or just a general WDW capacity upgrade with Toy Story Land being in operation. There are probably many variables factoring in to it.
> I can't help but wonder if because it's the summer "busy" season, they are staffed to hilt and running all the attractions at full capacity. I felt like my last few visits, many attractions were moving at an intentional reduced capacity.
> Certainly seems like the wait times are less than our trip in late Feb/early March, and that surprises me.


I think many have changed an extra AK day to a DHS day

DHS is now running TSMM and TOT at full capacity (which was not the case recently) 

I think guests with fewer height restrictions, FoP still merits multiple rides, while Slinky is cute a couple of times.


----------



## Ambehnke

sachilles said:


> Pleasantly surprised with the wait times in Toy Story land, but I don't know what to make of it. Also looks like Flight of Passage has seen a drop in wait times after the opening of Toy Story land. Wondering if it's attendance, or just a general WDW capacity upgrade with Toy Story Land being in operation. There are probably many variables factoring in to it.
> I can't help but wonder if because it's the summer "busy" season, they are staffed to hilt and running all the attractions at full capacity. I felt like my last few visits, many attractions were moving at an intentional reduced capacity.
> Certainly seems like the wait times are less than our trip in late Feb/early March, and that surprises me.


Wait times are only going to be as long as people are willing to wait. People have said slinky is a nice, cute ride. And most have said they are willing to wait about an hour or so for it. And what do you know... that’s around where the wait times are sitting. Flight of passage on the other hand is worth more than that. Even my husband who refuses lines most of the time says he would wait as long as he had to in order to be able to ride it once and that’s what he tells anyone we know who is visiting. So I think this has something to do with it too. If I have to wait longer than I want to I will just come back a different time or day or skip it if I have to. Not a must do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ambehnke said:


> Wait times are only going to be as long as people are willing to wait. People have said slinky is a nice, cute ride. And most have said they are willing to wait about an hour or so for it. And what do you know... that’s around where the wait times are sitting. Flight of passage on the other hand is worth more than that. Even my husband who refuses lines most of the time says he would wait as long as he had to in order to be able to ride it once and that’s what he tells anyone we know who is visiting. So I think this has something to do with it too. If I have to wait longer than I want to I will just come back a different time or day or skip it if I have to. Not a must do.



I think that is the biggest part of it - the fact that much of the queue for SDD is outside vs the amazing queue for FoP (which is almost an attraction in itself)

So even taking the actual ride out of it, I would rather being in the FoP queue for 2 hours than the SDD one for 1 hour I think


----------



## sachilles

I believe I understand your points in regards to Slinky Dog. Yet, we are seeing a drop in waiting times for many other attractions around WDW. Wondering if it's a side effect of having 2 new attractions online, reduced attendance, or increased capacity at other attractions....or a combo of any of the 3?

I think FOP really skews what we expect. Looking at 7dmt as an analogue, I think Slinky Dog is a really long wait time....it just seems much lower compared to FOP's new standard of long wait times.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> I believe I understand your points in regards to Slinky Dog. Yet, we are seeing a drop in waiting times for many other attractions around WDW. Wondering if it's a side effect of having 2 new attractions online, reduced attendance, or increased capacity at other attractions....or a combo of any of the 3?
> 
> I think FOP really skews what we expect. Looking at 7dmt as an analogue, I think Slinky Dog is a really long wait time....it just seems much lower compared to FOP's new standard of long wait times.




Just was checking wait times 
- Mine Train: 80 mins
- Space Mtn: 75 mins
- Peter Pan: 65 mins
- Test Track: 80mins
- Soarin: 60 mins
- Slinky Dog: 90mins
- AS2: 35mins
- FoP: 180mins
- Na'Vi River: 80mins

So yeah, FoP really is the outlier - I think just how good it is and how good the queue is (and all indoors) helps people justify waiting longer

Of side note, Frozen Ever After was only 30 mins, so that really has come down


Also, I have started plotting FP strategy for our upcoming trip - end of August, staying off site, so only 30 days out, 11 people total in group.  Just randomly checking what has been available and seems like FoP, SDD, AS2, and Mine Train are the only ones I couldn't get, even like 20 days out for a group of 11.  Though even trying smaller groups (breaking us up) those 4 had no availability


----------



## jlundeen

If attendance is down overall, I am thinking that many families are putting off visiting this year because of all the new stuff happening next year....  Then, there are some of us who will try to get in a few trips BEFORE the SW-GE opening just to avoid the throng of people who have been waiting forever....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> If attendance is down overall, I am thinking that many families are putting off visiting this year because of all the new stuff happening next year....  Then, there are some of us who will try to get in a few trips BEFORE the SW-GE opening just to avoid the throng of people who have been waiting forever....



although really, next year there isn't that much new - at least until the 2nd half of the year, so I think it is 2020 that will see the big jump for Galaxy's Edge (also have the new Mickey Minnie Runaway railroad ride).  Then that carries to 2021 for the 50th celebration

So over the next 12 months or so it might not be too bad at WDW - definitely the quiet before the storm


----------



## Firebird060

it was not that busy the first week of june this year, Me and the wife were surprised at how light the crowds were.  Not as slow as mid april but not as busy as some weeks in may


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just was checking wait times
> - Mine Train: 80 mins
> - Space Mtn: 75 mins
> - Peter Pan: 65 mins
> - Test Track: 80mins
> - Soarin: 60 mins
> - Slinky Dog: 90mins
> - AS2: 35mins
> - FoP: 180mins
> - Na'Vi River: 80mins



Quick question on this.

Does anybody really know how many riders on these attractions have FP+?

In other words, if 1/2 have FP+ then these "ave" waits are about cut in half.

But have they gotten it streamlined enough that getting a 4th and 5th etc could have pushed the % higher?

Just wondering after all this time what info has leaked out regarding FP+ "per" each attraction.

I guess ideally these times above would be like 10% of riders (90% FP+) but not realistic.

I also know FP+ lines can back up as well.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> So yeah, FoP really is the outlier - I think just how good it is and how good the queue is (and all indoors) helps people justify waiting longer



I've only done standby (other than RD) once, so maybe I'm wrong. But the reason we got in line was because it dropped to 70 minutes or something ridiculously low and ended up being about right. Our wait still started just outside of any covering or AC before you enter the first room. So since the line is more typically 2-3 hours long at it's peak, you are still waiting anywhere from half to 1/3 of it in the heat.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I've only done standby (other than RD) once, so maybe I'm wrong. But the reason we got in line was because it dropped to 70 minutes or something ridiculously low and ended up being about right. Our wait still started just outside of any covering or AC before you enter the first room. So since the line is more typically 2-3 hours long at it's peak, you are still waiting anywhere from half to 1/3 of it in the heat.



Thanks for sharing this - I didn't realize so much of the queue was still outside - I too have only done the standby when the line was about 50 mins ... so we hit the end of the line inside, but that is a good point that anything over an hour or so you will be outside for a while as well, not like the full 3 hours is in the A/C


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for sharing this - I didn't realize so much of the queue was still outside - I too have only done the standby when the line was about 50 mins ... so we hit the end of the line inside, but that is a good point that anything over an hour or so you will be outside for a while as well, not like the full 3 hours is in the A/C



However, with the height requirement perhaps FOP doesn't tend to have as many young children trying to make it in the heat for FOP compared to SDD. Adults and teens can USUALLY take it without as much complaining as toddlers. Yes, yes, I know there are many exceptions.


----------



## Disneymom1126

TheMaxRebo said:


> my favorite one is the family with the small child running up to Cinderella on a grassy area near the Castle
> 
> Like, a) Cinderella is never just out on a grassy field by herself, and ii) you aren't even allowed on that grassy area they show



and c) if she was in the field and you were allowed in the grassy area...way more than one small child would be running up to her!


----------



## Firebird060

Random question for the room because well I can.   Anyone else hopping Disney may sometime in the future do something like the Ghost Post again


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I’m not usually a big fan of well-known actors being added to SW films, but I really like this pick. Particularly after seeing her in The Americans. 

*‘Star Wars: Episode IX’ Eyes Keri Russell (EXCLUSIVE)*

https://variety.com/2018/film/news/star-wars-episode-ix-keri-russell-1202861343/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Candlelight Processional Dining Packages on Sale July 11; 2018 Event Starts November 22


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Ant-Man and the Wasp” Inspires Big Fun at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Taste Track Will Transform Into a Global Marketplace for the 2018 Epcot International Food & Wine Festival


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Partial Closure of Osceola Parkway at the Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney announces more details for the 2018 Epcot International Food and Wine Festival


----------



## tlmadden73

sachilles said:


> I believe I understand your points in regards to Slinky Dog. Yet, we are seeing a drop in waiting times for many other attractions around WDW. Wondering if it's a side effect of having 2 new attractions online, reduced attendance, or increased capacity at other attractions....or a combo of any of the 3?
> 
> I think FOP really skews what we expect. Looking at 7dmt as an analogue, I think Slinky Dog is a really long wait time....it just seems much lower compared to FOP's new standard of long wait times.


I've been surprised at the lack of long wait times for SDD .. I was expecting SDMT type of demand, but I guess not. I am sure it has a lot to do with the outdoor queue .. if NONE of it is indoors .. than ya .. people are willing to wait LESS for a perceived "just another family steel coaster". 

Based on the last few years of summer promotions (and the fact that a lot of people have adjusted their Disney vacations to Spring/Fall to avoid the oppressive heat and the supposed "summer crowds") .. I think that Summer is just not has heavily attended as say March/April and October/November.

From my recent experience, I felt the MK was more crowded in Oct. of 2014 over August of 2015. We are going in mid-November this time .. we will see how that feels.

Plus .. I really think they staff to the gills in the summer (they simply have more available help to hire) to really get crowds through the lines. I bet crowds in January or September (number of people waking through the gates) is less, yet wait times can be longer.

We've all seen it at other parks all the time .. you end up waiting just as long on a non-busy day for a coaster because they only have 2 people working the ride and only one car running.


----------



## hertamaniac

jlundeen said:


> If attendance is down overall, I am thinking that many families are putting off visiting this year because of all the new stuff happening next year....  Then, there are some of us who will try to get in a few trips BEFORE the SW-GE opening just to avoid the throng of people who have been waiting forever....



This is a valid viewpoint.  The indicators, based on my experiences, are the discounts we'll see over the next few months .  If we continue to see some deeper cyclical discounts (resort and dining), that could be a prime time to take advantage before the "wave".


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Hope you and @OhioStateBuckeye are enjoying your park July 4th night time shows



The Disneyland fireworks ended up just having the fourth of July tag at the end.

Main Street was a mess even three hours before the fireworks. We decided to just keep doing rides and then watch wherever we ended up.

Turns out that wasn't the best idea. Everywhere was just crammed with people. Almost by accident we ended up at the storybook land canal boats.  We were able to get into a boat two minutes before they stopped loading them. 

Our driver got us a great spot and we parked and were able to watch the fireworks in seated comfort, while I pretended that I had that planned the whole time.


----------



## hertamaniac

Firebird060 said:


> it was not that busy the first week of june this year, Me and the wife were surprised at how light the crowds were.  Not as slow as mid april but not as busy as some weeks in may



I fully expect this trend until the 2nd week of September.


----------



## memo10

The plot thickens: https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/breaking-...d-on-got-blocked-out-passholders-this-summer/


----------



## The Pho

Walt Disney World has 'temporary system outage'
http://bit.ly/2KASUCh


----------



## skier_pete

I do find it fascinating that the TSL lines are so (relatively) short. Even if you were to say that people aren't going out of their way for it, it STILL seems strange that the lines for NEW rides are shorter than for existing rides. (I just looked at ToT is at 65 minuts, RnRC at 90 mins, while SDD is at 70 minutes, TSMM is at 60 minutes, and AS2 is 40 minutes. (Maybe the AS2 makes sense, because no ones going to wait two hours for THAT ride.) 

The first thought that occurs to me is:maybe they aren't getting crowds in the summer anymore?? FOP is at 130 minutes but even space mountain is only at 70 minutes. We had longer lines back in February when we were there. So either they are running rides with more capacity, or the crowds just aren't as bad. 

The second thought is - maybe these new rides they decided not to give out so many FP for them. It's not uncommon for WDW to use 80% FP on rides...but perhaps they decided to try and hold back long lines by not handing out a bazillion FP. Especially with the fact that each person coming into the park can only get ONE FP for each of those 3 rides - by holding down the # of FP, they are in fact holding down the standby lines as well.


----------



## TomServo27

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I’m not usually a big fan of well-known actors being added to SW films, but I really like this pick. Particularly after seeing her in The Americans.
> 
> *‘Star Wars: Episode IX’ Eyes Keri Russell (EXCLUSIVE)*
> 
> https://variety.com/2018/film/news/star-wars-episode-ix-keri-russell-1202861343/


Love Keri Russel nobody packs a suitcase like her.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I do find it fascinating that the TSL lines are so (relatively) short. Even if you were to say that people aren't going out of their way for it, it STILL seems strange that the lines for NEW rides are shorter than for existing rides. (I just looked at ToT is at 65 minuts, RnRC at 90 mins, while SDD is at 70 minutes, TSMM is at 60 minutes, and AS2 is 40 minutes. (Maybe the AS2 makes sense, because no ones going to wait two hours for THAT ride.)
> 
> The first thought that occurs to me is:maybe they aren't getting crowds in the summer anymore?? FOP is at 130 minutes but even space mountain is only at 70 minutes. We had longer lines back in February when we were there. So either they are running rides with more capacity, or the crowds just aren't as bad.
> 
> The second thought is - maybe these new rides they decided not to give out so many FP for them. It's not uncommon for WDW to use 80% FP on rides...but perhaps they decided to try and hold back long lines by not handing out a bazillion FP. Especially with the fact that each person coming into the park can only get ONE FP for each of those 3 rides - by holding down the # of FP, they are in fact holding down the standby lines as well.



I also think the changing of turning had a big impact - now you can only FP one of the TSL results des but then can do both ToT and RNRC as tier 2 - meaning if you don’t have FP for those rides the standby will be longer


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

The Pho said:


> Walt Disney World has 'temporary system outage'
> http://bit.ly/2KASUCh


Here now and I can’t do anything on the app. Can’t get fastpasses, book dining reservations (cause I was looking at Disney Springs). Definitely a crazy day.


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Here now and I can’t do anything on the app. Can’t get fastpasses, book dining reservations (cause I was looking at Disney Springs). Definitely a crazy day.


It’s down for both Disneyland and Disney world.


----------



## jpeterson

dina444444 said:


> It’s down for both Disneyland and Disney world.


It's not just the app. Fastpass taps times are not working, restaurants are unable to take dining credits. At least I was still able to open my resort door!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special add on for blocked out passholders 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/breaking-...d-on-got-blocked-out-passholders-this-summer/


----------



## hakepb

********** said:


> I do find it fascinating that the TSL lines are so (relatively) short. Even if you were to say that people aren't going out of their way for it, it STILL seems strange that the lines for NEW rides are shorter than for existing rides. (I just looked at ToT is at 65 minuts, RnRC at 90 mins, while SDD is at 70 minutes, TSMM is at 60 minutes, and AS2 is 40 minutes. (Maybe the AS2 makes sense, because no ones going to wait two hours for THAT ride.)
> 
> The first thought that occurs to me is:maybe they aren't getting crowds in the summer anymore?? FOP is at 130 minutes but even space mountain is only at 70 minutes. We had longer lines back in February when we were there. So either they are running rides with more capacity, or the crowds just aren't as bad.
> 
> The second thought is - maybe these new rides they decided not to give out so many FP for them. It's not uncommon for WDW to use 80% FP on rides...but perhaps they decided to try and hold back long lines by not handing out a bazillion FP. Especially with the fact that each person coming into the park can only get ONE FP for each of those 3 rides - by holding down the # of FP, they are in fact holding down the standby lines as well.


Good thoughts
My 3rd thought is that SDD is fun and cute, but it’s only a “must wait and ride multiple times” to a family that can’t yet ride RnR.

TSMM was generally a <40 minute wait at DCA, and now that DHS has a few more family rides, it’s TSMM is trending that way.


----------



## The Pho

Disney, ESPN back online after technology outage
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-disney-technology-problems-20180706-story.html


----------



## Teamubr

********** said:


> maybe these new rides they decided not to give out so many FP for them.


There may be something to this. My 60 day window opened at 0700 this morning. At 0701, ZERO FPs were available for SDD on any of the days we will be there. Every other ride in every park was available for at least 1 of our 4 days on property. Grabbed FOP, no problem. 

j


----------



## rteetz




----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> View attachment 335213



Joe must be so sick of answering that question. I remember when he got tweeted that someone at TSA asked him about it. You'd think he'd get them to fix it just so he would have to stop hearing it.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Joe must be so sick of answering that question. I remember when he got tweeted that someone at TSA asked him about it. You'd think he'd get them to fix it just so he would have to stop hearing it.


Yeah... 

I’m sure he wants to so much but they don’t let him.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> Joe must be so sick of answering that question. I remember when he got tweeted that someone at TSA asked him about it. You'd think he'd get them to fix it just so he would have to stop hearing it.



I think if the fix required anything less than a major, long term, overhaul, it would have been fixed. I'm guessing we'll either see Everest go down shortly now that Pandora has been open more than a year to have it fixed by the 50th, or it won't go down until the major refurbishment lifespan is reached. 20-30 operational years? Either way, I'm not sure it ever gets fixed


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The Disneyland fireworks ended up just having the fourth of July tag at the end.
> 
> Main Street was a mess even three hours before the fireworks. We decided to just keep doing rides and then watch wherever we ended up.
> 
> Turns out that wasn't the best idea. Everywhere was just crammed with people. Almost by accident we ended up at the storybook land canal boats.  We were able to get into a boat two minutes before they stopped loading them.
> 
> Our driver got us a great spot and we parked and were able to watch the fireworks in seated comfort, while I pretended that I had that planned the whole time.



How cool! I love the Storybook Land Canal Boats. 8 more daysHope you aren't suffering in the heat.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> I think if the fix required anything less than a major, long term, overhaul, it would have been fixed. I'm guessing we'll either see Everest go down shortly now that Pandora has been open more than a year to have it fixed by the 50th, or it won't go down until the major refurbishment lifespan is reached. 20-30 operational years? Either way, I'm not sure it ever gets fixed


I think it does get fixed eventually. It’s just taking the ride down for a while that I think is part of the issue. Even with Pandora Everest is a draw and part of the parks overall capacity. I have heard that it’s possible to remove the yeti without taking the ride down to fix it. So they could operate the ride without the yeti at  in the mean time. I’m not sure they would want to do that either since it’s part of the overall story.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Taste Track Will Transform Into a Global Marketplace for the 2018 Epcot International Food & Wine Festival



I was bummed to have missed out on the gourmet grilled cheeses they were selling a few years back. It never seemed open when we tried


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I think it does get fixed eventually. It’s just taking the ride down for a while that I think is part of the issue. Even with Pandora Everest is a draw and part of the parks overall capacity. I have heard that it’s possible to remove the yeti without taking the ride down to fix it. So they could operate the ride without the yeti at  in the mean time. I’m not sure they would want to do that either since it’s part of the overall story.



I just don't think they care enough to repair it solely to repair it.  Very few people go on the ride knowing that it used to move and the strobe light gives enough of an effect to satisfy the majority.  I don't see them closing or altering the ride to fix the Yeti.   Until the track needs maintainence I think it'll remain as is.  

To most the Yeti is still one of the highlights of the attraction.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I just don't think they care enough to repair it solely to repair it.  Very few people go on the ride knowing that it used to move and the strobe light gives enough of an effect to satisfy the majority.  I don't see them closing or altering the ride to fix the Yeti.   Until the track needs maintainence I think it'll remain as is.
> 
> To most the Yeti is still one of the highlights of the attraction.


I get that but as Joe obviously has been asked about many times Disney fans still want to see it fixed and Joe wants it fixed himself.

The ride itself hasn’t seen even a short refurb in a very long time so I’ve got to think even a short one is coming in the next few years.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I get that but as Joe obviously has been asked about many times Disney fans still want to see it fixed and Joe wants it fixed himself.
> 
> The ride itself hasn’t seen even a short refurb in a very long time so I’ve got to think even a short one is coming in the next few years.



I just doubt how much he actually wants to fix it.  It's been broken for years and I know they've tried things, but if they really wanted it fixed, it would've been fixed by now.  Whenever somebody asks the easiest answer is to say he wants to fix it.  

Whenever the major refurbishment comes along they'll actually be able to repair the Yeti frame and concrete issue that caused it all though.  Repairing all that won't be cheap either, so with the Fox purchase even that could get pushed to another refurbishment. 

I'd love to see it working again, so hopefully before the 50th.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I just doubt how much he actually wants to fix it.  It's been broken for years and I know they've tried things, but if they really wanted it fixed, it would've been fixed by now.  Whenever somebody asks the easiest answer is to say he wants to fix it.
> 
> Whenever the major refurbishment comes along they'll actually be able to repair the Yeti frame and concrete issue that caused it all though.  Repairing all that won't be cheap either, so with the Fox purchase even that could get pushed to another refurbishment.
> 
> I'd love to see it working again, so hopefully before the 50th.


Joe wouldn’t respond to these messages and proclaim he wants to fix it in public settings in front of Disney fans if he didn’t want to fix it. Joe isn’t a giant Disney fluff artist.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Joe wouldn’t respond to these messages and proclaim he wants to fix it in public settings in front of Disney fans if he didn’t want to fix it. Joe isn’t a giant Disney fluff artist.


Didn't he even bring it up recently either around the time of Pandora opening or the AK 20th Anniversary Celebration? Maybe I'm just dreaming this.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Didn't he even bring it up recently either around the time of Pandora opening or the AK 20th Anniversary Celebration? Maybe I'm just dreaming this.


It was brought up last when he tweeted that someone at security at MCO asked him about it. He is asked about it by Disney fans all the time though.


----------



## hakepb

soniam said:


> I was bummed to have missed out on the gourmet grilled cheeses they were selling a few years back. It never seemed open when we tried


They’ve had a few interesting items there .... but I never think of that location when I’m hungry.
If that food was sold in the Odyssey (to at least have an indoor lunch A/C seating area,) it could do well.


----------



## skier_pete

The Pho said:


> I just doubt how much he actually wants to fix it.  It's been broken for years and I know they've tried things, but if they really wanted it fixed, it would've been fixed by now.  Whenever somebody asks the easiest answer is to say he wants to fix it.
> 
> Whenever the major refurbishment comes along they'll actually be able to repair the Yeti frame and concrete issue that caused it all though.  Repairing all that won't be cheap either, so with the Fox purchase even that could get pushed to another refurbishment.
> 
> I'd love to see it working again, so hopefully before the 50th.



I am certain Joe would like to get it fixed - but it's a financial and operational decision. I am sure Disney management argues that it does not effect the rider experience in a significant way since the average rider does not even notice there's a problem. I have talked to imagineers that said it could be fixed with a six week shutdown, there is a plan in place, but they just have to be given the OK to do it. I agree that eventually it will happen. That ride has not had significant downtime since it opened in 2006, so eventually they will need to do a refurb on it, and likely will fix the yeti at the same time


----------



## Spaceguy55

When I had lunch with him at the Tiffins talks back in April we asked him about it..His answer was yes he wanted to fix it bit his demeanor suggested it would not be done ..mainly because of the cost to take most of the mountain apart in order to do it right.
Also gave me a funny look when I told him that was the only ride at WDW that I had never rode..


----------



## Dentam

Teamubr said:


> There may be something to this. My 60 day window opened at 0700 this morning. At 0701, ZERO FPs were available for SDD on any of the days we will be there. Every other ride in every park was available for at least 1 of our 4 days on property. Grabbed FOP, no problem.
> 
> j



Interesting... my 60 day window opened at 7am on July 4th and there were FP's for SDD available for the final three days of my trip.  And that was even until 8am and after since I continued to tweak my plans for over an hour.  Like you, I was also able to get FP's for every other ride - they pretty much all showed plenty of openings for every day of my trip.  I'm hoping it's a sign of low crowds for Labor Day week again this year!  Last year was awesome, though partly due to Irma.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I get that but as Joe obviously has been asked about many times Disney fans still want to see it fixed and Joe wants it fixed himself.
> 
> The ride itself hasn’t seen even a short refurb in a very long time so I’ve got to think even a short one is coming in the next few years.



Maybe they will refurb it once Star Wars opens to ease the pain....
My luck it will be down when we go in 2020. Arghh!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

********** said:


> I do find it fascinating that the TSL lines are so (relatively) short. Even if you were to say that people aren't going out of their way for it, it STILL seems strange that the lines for NEW rides are shorter than for existing rides. (I just looked at ToT is at 65 minuts, RnRC at 90 mins, while SDD is at 70 minutes, TSMM is at 60 minutes, and AS2 is 40 minutes. (Maybe the AS2 makes sense, because no ones going to wait two hours for THAT ride.)
> 
> The first thought that occurs to me is:maybe they aren't getting crowds in the summer anymore?? FOP is at 130 minutes but even space mountain is only at 70 minutes. We had longer lines back in February when we were there. So either they are running rides with more capacity, or the crowds just aren't as bad.
> 
> The second thought is - maybe these new rides they decided not to give out so many FP for them. It's not uncommon for WDW to use 80% FP on rides...but perhaps they decided to try and hold back long lines by not handing out a bazillion FP. Especially with the fact that each person coming into the park can only get ONE FP for each of those 3 rides - by holding down the # of FP, they are in fact holding down the standby lines as well.


I think the “number of FP” theory holds water.  They could just be starting conservative and plan to release more as they fully determine how many FPs the ride can handle.


----------



## Teamubr

Dentam said:


> Interesting... my 60 day window opened at 7am on July 4th and there were FP's for SDD available for the final three days of my trip.


I suspect part of the availability for my trip is I arrive on Tuesday after Labor Day and am only staying 4 days. (Heading to the beach for a week after WDW). Everyone's trip that starts on Saturday or Sunday got a 2 or 3 day jump on SDD FPs for the week. 

j


----------



## crazy4wdw

D23 will be presenting two panels at this year's Comic-Con in San Diego; Celebrating 90 Years of Mickey Mouse and 25 Years of _Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas_ during the weekend of July 18-22.


----------



## OSUZorba

hertamaniac said:


> I also think that as well with the caveat that the "spaceship bus" will have a dedicated port at the hotel that may not be have any visibility to the outside.  Perhaps it can be an all-electric vehicle given the short distance and no real concerns on toxic fumes, etc.


I don't see how it could have an internal combustion engine and stay in the theme at all. No matter what you did, people would be able to feel/hear/smell the fact there was an ICE.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney extremes be booking for Free Dining offer from July 7th to August 1st

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-extends-free-dining-offer-to-book-by-august-1/

So does the mean even with free dining they aren’t selling well for the fall or just trying to reinvigorate attention?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney extremes be booking for Free Dining offer from July 7th to August 1st
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-extends-free-dining-offer-to-book-by-august-1/
> 
> So does the mean even with free dining they aren’t selling well for the fall or just trying to reinvigorate attention?


Could be both. Fall has become very busy (October is completely blacked out for the offer too and nearly all of November) and at the same time Irma scared people.

However, I'm also wondering if possibly they've given a look at TSL and wanted to amp up bookings. It's only been just over a week but maybe they decided it needed more furvor attached to it. IDK just thinking out loud.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney extremes be booking for Free Dining offer from July 7th to August 1st
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-extends-free-dining-offer-to-book-by-august-1/
> 
> So does the mean even with free dining they aren’t selling well for the fall or just trying to reinvigorate attention?


I really think people are waiting. A slow down before the Star Wars storm...


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> I really think people are waiting. A slow down before the Star Wars storm...



I hope, I hope, I hope....  Just maybe we can have a lower crowd time whenever we get our trip done next year (definitely BEFORE Star Wars opens). Also, I hope that leads to decent discounts for our trip!


----------



## dlavender

We are on our way back from another quick WDW weekend.  

Thoughts on TSL:

Land is more attractive at night
SDD is a really fun family coaster
AS2 was surprisingly fun
Both rides, however seemed to lack that Disney feel. They seemed more like universal rides.
Crowds this weekend were about the lowest we’ve experienced over the last 9 months.  I couldn’t believe how easy it was to navigate the parks and how low waits were. (Do not tell anyone, as next year this same weekend will be packed  )


----------



## jpeterson

dlavender said:


> We are on our way back from another quick WDW weekend.
> 
> Thoughts on TSL:
> 
> Land is more attractive at night
> SDD is a really fun family coaster
> AS2 was surprisingly fun
> Both rides, however seemed to lack that Disney feel. They seemed more like universal rides.
> Crowds this weekend were about the lowest we’ve experienced over the last 9 months.  I couldn’t believe how easy it was to navigate the parks and how low waits were. (Do not tell anyone, as next year this same weekend will be packed  )


Been here since Friday. I agree crowds are low. However ride wait times get real spikey since 100-200 "15"s will get in standby at a time. I saw Dinosaur jump up to 70 minutes today and then drop down to 15 an hour later. All of standby was color coded groups.


----------



## ICTVgrad07

SureAsLiz said:


> They do this at Universal already. My center console is filled with comp value receipts. I assume its a sort of 'inventory' tracking tool.
> I've never tried reentering parking on the same day though, so no clue if they would rescan my pass to confirm the receipt is actually mine


Doesn't this go against the Disney motto of trying to be environmentally friendly? Let's use more paper. There's gotta be a "green way" to do this


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I really think people are waiting. A slow down before the Star Wars storm...



I really suspect Disney is going to have a problem next year before Star Wars opens. A LOT of people will be putting off trips waiting for it. You may see some very good deals next summer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I really suspect Disney is going to have a problem next year before Star Wars opens. A LOT of people will be putting off trips waiting for it. You may see some very good deals next summer.



That's what I was thinking - if things are already "this bad" (obviously all relative as still more crowded than it was 20 years ago or whatever) this year when they do have Toy Story Land as new, what is next year going to be like?

Like have the gondolas, and *maybe* the Mickey Minnie Runaway Railroad open for summer?


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney extremes be booking for Free Dining offer from July 7th to August 1st
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-extends-free-dining-offer-to-book-by-august-1/
> 
> So does the mean even with free dining they aren’t selling well for the fall or just trying to reinvigorate attention?


However, even tho my dates line up with the offer dates, there  is no availability in any resorts during my stay.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> However, even tho my dates line up with the offer dates, there  is no availability in any resorts during my stay.



I was wondering about that - I know to start with it is normally pretty limited and only certain rooms at certain resorts for certain dates, etc.

so was wondering if this was just to remind people to think about a trip this fall vs really having a ton of available inventory leftover


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's what I was thinking - if things are already "this bad" (obviously all relative as still more crowded than it was 20 years ago or whatever) this year when they do have Toy Story Land as new, what is next year going to be like?
> 
> Like have the gondolas, and *maybe* the Mickey Minnie Runaway Railroad open for summer?


It won’t be ready for the summer. August at the earliest I believe. Skyliner will be though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It won’t be ready for the summer. August at the earliest I believe. Skyliner will be though.



yeah, I figured not beginning but maybe part of it - and really more of as a "best case" scenario they push that to be open for summer, otherwise not much new next year


----------



## MommaBerd

dlavender said:


> Both rides, however seemed to lack that Disney feel. They seemed more like universal rides.



Do you feel that way because the queues were sort of lacking? Or to what do you attribute that feeling?


----------



## rteetz

Kim possible and Ron Stoppable were meeting guests at Epcot today.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Ant-Man and the Wasp” Inspires Big Fun at Disney Springs



Oh my that during credits scene was amazing, kinda mind blowing really. Need these writers/directors in Star Wars.


----------



## Farro

********** said:


> I really suspect Disney is going to have a problem next year before Star Wars opens. A LOT of people will be putting off trips waiting for it. You may see some very good deals next summer.



If there are actually crazy discounts for next year, we would switch our plans to go May 2020 and go next year (before Star Wars opens) and then go back in end of 2021 when everything would be open!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Farro said:


> If there are actually crazy discounts for next year, we would switch our plans to go May 2020 and go next year (before Star Wars opens) and then go back in end of 2021 when everything would be open!



Okay then, I hope they aren't TOO crazy or a lot of people will be joining you! lol


----------



## dlavender

MommaBerd said:


> Do you feel that way because the queues were sort of lacking? Or to what do you attribute that feeling?



It’s hard to put my finger on it...

I think the queues, especially AS2, do play a part in that feeling.  

It reminded me of the Chester and Hester area in AK, just a little better. 

And perhaps that’s the best they could do with the theme.  I just felt it could use some plussing....
But it was enjoyable regardless.


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> It’s hard to put my finger on it...
> 
> I think the queues, especially AS2, do play a part in that feeling.
> 
> It reminded me of the Chester and Hester area in AK, just a little better.
> 
> And perhaps that’s the best they could do with the theme.  I just felt it could use some plussing....
> But it was enjoyable regardless.


I think this is the issue at hand. With this theme what could they have done? Sure some bigger better attractions but as for the theme itself I’m not sure what else they could do. They would have to create giant fake trees, a fence the size of a skyscraper, etc. in order for you to really feel like the size of a toy in a human world.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 ADVISORY: Floridian Way Closed Overnight at the Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I really think people are waiting. A slow down before the Star Wars storm...





dlavender said:


> We are on our way back from another quick WDW weekend.
> 
> Thoughts on TSL:
> 
> Land is more attractive at night
> SDD is a really fun family coaster
> AS2 was surprisingly fun
> Both rides, however seemed to lack that Disney feel. They seemed more like universal rides.
> Crowds this weekend were about the lowest we’ve experienced over the last 9 months.  I couldn’t believe how easy it was to navigate the parks and how low waits were. (Do not tell anyone, as next year this same weekend will be packed  )


I'm there next week and again the last week of July. I got an email from TP that all of my days had dropped in crowd levels, some from a 9 to a 5. I'm not sure I really trust crowd calendars, but it does seem to really indicate that crowds are way down.


----------



## SG131

Capang said:


> I'm there next week and again the last week of July. I got an email from TP that all of my days had dropped in crowd levels, some from a 9 to a 5. I'm not sure I really trust crowd calendars, but it does seem to really indicate that crowds are way down.


I just got an email about my December trip too showing crowd levels dropping.


----------



## JETSDAD

SG131 said:


> I just got an email about my December trip too showing crowd levels dropping.



I had that for my December trip as well.  I know it's very early yet and things will likely change but it did make me smile a bit.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> I think this is the issue at hand. With this theme what could they have done? Sure some bigger better attractions but as for the theme itself I’m not sure what else they could do. They would have to create giant fake trees, a fence the size of a skyscraper, etc. in order for you to really feel like the size of a toy in a human world.



It also might be the fact that I couldn't help but keep staring at the Star Wars construction....that's the land we all really want, lol

I think that, especially for AS2, that they could have done a little better with the ride theme.  A moving claw would have done a lot for it.  But that is being really picky.  DW, and all three kids absolutely loved it.  So I would have to admit that WDW did its job well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> It also might be the fact that I couldn't help but keep staring at the Star Wars construction....that's the land we all really want, lol
> 
> I think that, especially for AS2, that they could have done a little better with the ride theme.  A moving claw would have done a lot for it.  But that is being really picky.  DW, and all three kids absolutely loved it.  So I would have to admit that WDW did its job well.



I think those are very good points.  It’s one thing to intellectually know that this is a smaller land aimed at kids and isn’t meant to be as immersive or impressive as Galaxy’s Edge ..... it’s another thing when Galaxy’s Edge is right there staring at you!

I do think they could have added a bit more movement - to the claw in AS2 like you said but perhaps on the Jessie and Rex figures and stuff like that.  I think that is another reason the land looks so great at night as you have all these moving lights.  Activity and movement is a big thing in immersion I think


----------



## dlavender

Capang said:


> I'm there next week and again the last week of July. I got an email from TP that all of my days had dropped in crowd levels, some from a 9 to a 5. I'm not sure I really trust crowd calendars, but it does seem to really indicate that crowds are way down.



We have visited the magic kingdom 20 days over the last 9 months.

Yesterday was hands down the lowest crowds we have had.  No bottlenecks anywhere. Parade seating on main street was pretty much wide open. At noon, peter pan had a 45 min posted wait. BTMRR at 1130 was 35 mins. Splash at 40. Even Space "only" had a 60 min wait.  

The heat is real though.  We live in FL, but we had to keep taking refuge in places like Tiki room and CoP. As long as you are willing to brave it, it's worth it for the low crowds.


----------



## Fantasia79

This is crazy.  July with low crowds.  Just can’t get over it.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Fantasia79 said:


> This is crazy.  July with low crowds.  Just can’t get over it.



I think I'm especially surprised because it seems the last couple summers have had lower crowds, so I expected they might pick back up this year just from enough people chasing the myth of low crowds = no people and moving their trips to the summer. It seems the weather issue combined with more and more people being willing to take their kids out of school for vacations might be enough to keep the summers lower again. Hope it keeps up for next year!


----------



## Fantasia79

Iowamomof4 said:


> I think I'm especially surprised because it seems the last couple summers have had lower crowds, so I expected they might pick back up this year just from enough people chasing the myth of low crowds = no people and moving their trips to the summer. It seems the weather issue combined with more and more people being willing to take their kids out of school for vacations might be enough to keep the summers lower again. Hope it keeps up for next year!



I think you are right on.  Wonder if promotions, etc having an impact spreading summer crowds in traditionally low seasons.  If you already hated the hot weather.....here’s another reason to move that vacation.


----------



## splash327

Iowamomof4 said:


> I think I'm especially surprised because it seems the last couple summers have had lower crowds, so I expected they might pick back up this year just from enough people chasing the myth of low crowds = no people and moving their trips to the summer. It seems the weather issue combined with more and more people being willing to take their kids out of school for vacations might be enough to keep the summers lower again. Hope it keeps up for next year!



I am hoping it stays that way in 2 weeks!   Wahoo!


----------



## Capang

splash327 said:


> I am hoping it stays that way in 2 weeks!   Wahoo!


me, too!


----------



## Capang

Fantasia79 said:


> This is crazy.  July with low crowds.  Just can’t get over it.


It's the calm before the (Star Wars) storm.  

Everyone I know that goes to WDW is waiting for SW to open.  Lots of people that I know that never go to WDW are waiting to go when SW opens.  I think crowds will be unlike anything we've seen when SW opens.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ziplock now sponsoring Kidcot spots in Epcot 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/ziploc-now-sponsoring-kidcot-activities-to-change-soon/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The two new Epcot dining locations are now under construction 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/photos-two-new-restaurants-break-ground-at-epcot/


----------



## jlundeen

Capang said:


> It's the calm before the (Star Wars) storm.
> 
> Everyone I know that goes to WDW is waiting for SW to open.  Lots of people that I know that never go to WDW are waiting to go when SW opens.  I think crowds will be unlike anything we've seen when SW opens.


Yep, I totally agree. I am hoping that this trend continues through early fall next year, so we  can go with our daughter and son-in-law, and their then five year old son for his first trip. While we are Star Wars fans, we're not fanatics, so I can wait a while before fighting the madness that will happen when those doors open!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Kim possible and Ron Stoppable were meeting guests at Epcot today.


I wondered who those people were in Japan yesterday. I was thinking some type of animation characters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So thought I would pass this along here as I know it was a topic of discussion ...

I see on John Saccheri's (Big Fat Panda's) Facebook page he commented on the "new" World of Disney and said he spoke to a few cast members there, including a manager, who said it is "no where near finished" - even the parts that are open, so seems like more "Disney" is still to come to it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ziplock now sponsoring Kidcot spots in Epcot
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/ziploc-now-sponsoring-kidcot-activities-to-change-soon/




just putting on my cynical hat, it is interesting that they are doing away with plastic bags in the Disney Stores as a "going green" initiative, but then now have this sponsored by a company that makes .... plastic bags


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> just putting on my cynical hat, it is interesting that they are doing away with plastic bags in the Disney Stores as a "going green" initiative, but then now have this sponsored by a company that makes .... plastic bags



You absolutely read my mind! I was about to caution not to link that on the "no more bags" thread. lol


----------



## UncleMike101

TheMaxRebo said:


> just putting on my cynical hat, it is interesting that they are doing away with plastic bags in the Disney Stores as a "going green" initiative, but then now have this sponsored by a company that makes .... plastic bags


Hmmmm......
This makes me wonder if the whole "Getting rid of plastic bags in the stores cause we're saving the environment" isn't just another money grab by Iger & Company.

Naaaaa..........
They're not that greedy.
I'm sure Disney wouldn't fleece their customers or lie to them just to make more profit.
(sarc off)


----------



## tlmadden73

Capang said:


> It's the calm before the (Star Wars) storm.
> 
> Everyone I know that goes to WDW is waiting for SW to open.  Lots of people that I know that never go to WDW are waiting to go when SW opens.  I think crowds will be unlike anything we've seen when SW opens.


I am sure that is some . but not sure if it is enough to affect things. Were there people waiting for Pandora to open and pushed back their vacations? I am sure. 

But there are just as many going no matter one (me for example).

I am going in November of this year despite SWGE not opening yet, but since we haven't been since March. 2017, there will be PLENTY new for us - Pandora, Toy Story Land. So I opted to not "wait" for SWGE and

(NOTE: I am gambling (probably losing .. due to projected completion dates of SWGE) and getting an annual pass for Nov. 11, 2018 - Nov. 11, 2019 to experience the opening of TSL and MAYBE catching the opening of SWGE.  Either way .. I am planning on 2-3 trips in that year potentially before SWGE opens. 
(Just happens to work out .. the main reason getting an annual pass is to go on two 4-5 day trips before my daughter turns 3 and starts adding huge costs to the trips -- plus my sister's family is planning on going and we may meet them).


----------



## Gusey

August crowds might get busier as schools in UK break up 20th July and those 6 weeks are a busy time for UK families to visit WDW. That said, last Summer was but not horrendously busy, was able to get a spot fpor the parade in Liberty Square 5 mins before the show started


----------



## Cinderumbrella

We arrive Saturday and also got the TP crowd notice. Our AK Day is predicted to be a 3. I’ve been following times on the Lines App and I’m stunned at how low wait times have been the past few days (especially at DHS and MK). This is our first July trip (last trips were June, August and November 2013). I’m prepared for heat and rain and trying to be optimistic about wait times.

FWIW, we are going now and for Spring Break to avoid SW madness. It will probably be at least 3 to 4 years before we attempt again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

UncleMike101 said:


> Hmmmm......
> This makes me wonder if the whole "Getting rid of plastic bags in the stores cause we're saving the environment" isn't just another money grab by Iger & Company.
> 
> Naaaaa..........
> They're not that greedy.
> I'm sure Disney wouldn't fleece their customers or lie to them just to make more profit.
> (sarc off)




well, I think it can be both ... I think most people would agree reducing the number of plastic bags is a good thing for the environment and good for Disney to spread a message of being "green" ... but when companies can do that AND save some $ (and make more $ by selling reusable bags) then it is a win-win

Just the timing of this sponsorship and that initiative is pretty bad optics to me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> August crowds might get busier as schools in UK break up 20th July and those 6 weeks are a busy time for UK families to visit WDW. That said, last Summer was but not horrendously busy, was able to get a spot fpor the parade in Liberty Square 5 mins before the show started




I hope not too much - we are going the last week of August (our schools don't go back until after Labor Day so traditionally that has had lower crowds than July)

We are staying off site so only have 30 day FP window so have been playing around to see what is available 30 days out and, despite having a group of 11 people, found that pretty easy to get FP for everything other than FoP, SDD, AS2, and 7DMT.  Everything else was available - Peter Pan, Space Mountain, Frozen, Soarin', Test Track, Big Thunder, ToT, etc.

I did try looking for smaller groups (break us up into multiple groups) and didn't impact things - same 4 had no availability


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
WDWNT says a Yeti fix is coming soon

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/breaking-...ix-the-broken-yeti-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDWNT says a Yeti fix is coming soon
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/breaking-...ix-the-broken-yeti-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



of course they will take Everest down during the next several months....  to be down for 6+ months.....  I have trips planned this fall and early next Feb.   So of course that is the timing!!


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> I think this is the issue at hand. With this theme what could they have done? Sure some bigger better attractions but as for the theme itself I’m not sure what else they could do. They would have to create giant fake trees, a fence the size of a skyscraper, etc. in order for you to really feel like the size of a toy in a human world.


I really wish they would have put a kiddie play area in this land and it would have gone along with the theme.  I think it would have been a nice addition.


----------



## Moliphino

Amy11401 said:


> I really wish they would have put a kiddie play area in this land and it would have gone along with the theme.  I think it would have been a nice addition.



They probably could have even reused some stuff from the Honey I Shrunk the Kids playground.


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDWNT says a Yeti fix is coming soon
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/breaking-...ix-the-broken-yeti-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Wouldn't surprise me, especially if attendance is down this fall. Disney might see the benefit of doing it now ahead of SWL crowds.

Side note: Did we ever figure out why Splash went down in the fall of last year? I know it was rumored to be because of another renovation this year, but I don't recall hearing of anything.


----------



## Farro

jlundeen said:


> of course they will take Everest down during the next several months....  to be down for 6+ months.....  I have trips planned this fall and early next Feb.   So of course that is the timing!!



I think you are in luck - we are going back May 2020 so I am positive it will be down for us instead of you! 

In reality I did prepare me and Micky (my SO) that two of our favorite rides (people mover and Everest) may be down when we go. He did the cringe face, but honestly, I was way more upset when Splash was down during our last October trip. I love that ride. 
As long as Splash is up and running, I can handle other closures. It's gotten to the point where we go enough that if something is down, I know we'll get it next time.


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, especially if attendance is down this fall. Disney might see the benefit of doing it now ahead of SWL crowds.
> 
> Side note: Did we ever figure out why Splash went down in the fall of last year? I know it was rumored to be because of another renovation this year, but I don't recall hearing of anything.


Yeah I’m not sure. The other refurb never happened I guess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Amy11401 said:


> I really wish they would have put a kiddie play area in this land and it would have gone along with the theme.  I think it would have been a nice addition.



And given the lack of shade/sun issues I think having a mister garden or something like that would have been a nice addition as well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDWNT says a Yeti fix is coming soon
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/breaking-...ix-the-broken-yeti-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/




any idea what "imminent" means?  Like, prior to my trip the end of August?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> any idea what "imminent" means?  Like, prior to my trip the end of August?


This is the first I’ve heard of this being imminent so not sure.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New annual passholder backpack 

https://wdwnt.news/100572


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Kim possible and Ron Stoppable were meeting guests at Epcot today.



Holy Schmoly - DD would freak if KP and RS were out for our trip in August! 



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDWNT says a Yeti fix is coming soon
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/breaking-...ix-the-broken-yeti-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



WDWNT is again full of poop. They are taking a statement from Joe Rhode that is the same thing he's been saying for years and an insider statement saying "they are working on it", which is another statement that they've been saying for years - and saying the fix is imminent. Shame on you WDWNT.


----------



## unbanshee

********** said:


> WDWNT is again full of poop. They are taking a statement from Joe Rhode that is the same thing he's been saying for years and an insider statement saying "they are working on it", which is another statement that they've been saying for years - and saying the fix is imminent. Shame on you WDWNT.



Anything for Clicks*™*

Which seems to have worked on this board


----------



## wareagle57

Farro said:


> I think you are in luck - we are going back May 2020 so I am positive it will be down for us instead of you!
> 
> In reality I did prepare me and Micky (my SO) that two of our favorite rides (people mover and Everest) may be down when we go.



Did I miss a People Mover refurb post?


----------



## FinnsMom7

Moliphino said:


> They probably could have even reused some stuff from the Honey I Shrunk the Kids playground.


THIS! I keep saying they could have reused the grass as additional shading - even if it just produced "gaps" in the sun along walkway


----------



## Capang

tlmadden73 said:


> I am sure that is some . but not sure if it is enough to affect things. Were there people waiting for Pandora to open and pushed back their vacations? I am sure.
> 
> But there are just as many going no matter one (me for example).
> 
> I am going in November of this year despite SWGE not opening yet, but since we haven't been since March. 2017, there will be PLENTY new for us - Pandora, Toy Story Land. So I opted to not "wait" for SWGE and
> 
> (NOTE: I am gambling (probably losing .. due to projected completion dates of SWGE) and getting an annual pass for Nov. 11, 2018 - Nov. 11, 2019 to experience the opening of TSL and MAYBE catching the opening of SWGE.  Either way .. I am planning on 2-3 trips in that year potentially before SWGE opens.
> (Just happens to work out .. the main reason getting an annual pass is to go on two 4-5 day trips before my daughter turns 3 and starts adding huge costs to the trips -- plus my sister's family is planning on going and we may meet them).


I dont know if you can compare TSL or Pandora to SW. The fanbase alone for SW is way bigger than either of the other franchises. We're also going this year several times even though SW isnt open yet. I just know many people are waiting to see SW:GE and putting off trips until then. I'm ok with lower crowds this summer. Works out well for me.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Did I miss a People Mover refurb post?


Peoplemover is said to be getting a refurb in time for the 50th.


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> Anything for Clicks*™*
> 
> Which seems to have worked on this board


This is the rumors and news board. WDWNT is a Disney news and rumors source. I am posting the link, it is up to you to decide to click on it.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sprinkles at Disney Springs Serving Up Limited-Time Tito's American Mule Cupcake


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New annual passholder backpack
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/100572



Wife wants the bag


----------



## Roxyfire

Farro said:


> I think you are in luck - we are going back May 2020 so I am positive it will be down for us instead of you!
> 
> In reality I did prepare me and Micky (my SO) that two of our favorite rides (people mover and Everest) may be down when we go. He did the cringe face, but honestly, I was way more upset when Splash was down during our last October trip. I love that ride.
> As long as Splash is up and running, I can handle other closures. It's gotten to the point where we go enough that if something is down, I know we'll get it next time.



I think you can blame me, they always do something like this when I'm there!


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> I really think people are waiting. A slow down before the Star Wars storm...



There are also people like me who aren't going to WDW because of their daily "security" check policy.


----------



## Roxyfire

Fantasia79 said:


> Wife wants the bag



Yeah I'm gonna end up getting this for sure. The Dooneys are far to spendy for me but I love the loungefly bags and the price point is usually alright. Plus they typically qualify for a discount, which I think dooneys sometimes do not.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New annual passholder backpack
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/100572




Are these typically super limited or will then have them for at least a few months?


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> There are also people like me who aren't going to WDW because of their daily "security" check policy.


Just out of curiosity why? Their bag check is no different than most other theme parks and professional sports venues.

Edit: sorry misread, thought you meant the bag check.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Are these typically super limited or will then have them for at least a few months?


Not sure. This is a new thing so it may sell out fast or it may be re-stocked.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> There are also people like me who aren't going to WDW because of their daily "security" check policy.



you could stay off site ... talking about crowds at the park, only a portion of the crowds come from people staying at Disney hotels


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar Place is no more

http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/photos-pixar-place-now-walled-off-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Not sure. This is a new thing so it may sell out fast or it may be re-stocked.




ok, I'll keep an eye on this - I think it is rather nice and as this time I will have an AP I kinda want to take advantage of that and get all the "AP stuff" I can (the magnets, etc. - and then things like this, if it is still available)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Photo Update: Don’t Sweat It


----------



## Farro

unbanshee said:


> Anything for Clicks*™*
> 
> Which seems to have worked on this board



Do you mean it worked that we are discussing a rumor on the rumor and news board? Then yes, it worked!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Diwali Celebration Coming to UP! A Great Bird Adventure at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Princess Silhouette Quote Shirts Available at Tren-D at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Joy Through the World! Holidays at Walt Disney World Resort Return November 8!

Of course it starts right after I leave...


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New annual passholder backpack
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/100572


SO the only thing that denotes it being a passholder bag is the tag??


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> you could stay off site ... talking about crowds at the park, only a portion of the crowds come from people staying at Disney hotels



If I stayed offsite I'd still be supporting WDW by spending money in their parks. i won't spend money there until they change the policy. I won't get into my reasons as this isn't the thread for that.


----------



## rteetz

j2thomason said:


> SO the only thing that denotes it being a passholder bag is the tag??


Looks that way.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney's Dream Big Princess Video series coming 







21 girls and women from 13 countries to produce and direct digital shorts to inspire the next generation and support a $1M donation from Disney to the United Nations Foundation’s Girl Up


I know Disney is a corporation in the most capitalistic of senses, but love that they do things like this - to push female filmmakers and leaders and visionaries and get their message out there and inspire other girls


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Just out of curiosity why? Their bag check is no different than most other theme parks and professional sports venues.
> 
> Edit: sorry misread, thought you meant the bag check.



No, the resort room check.

I also think the lack of real free dining is having an impact.

To me real free dining promo is a full DDP at a Mod resort, not quick service dining.

Between these 2 things I've lost so much interest I barely come to DIS anymore. I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> No, the resort room check.
> 
> I also think the lack of real free dining is having an impact.
> 
> To me real free dining promo is a full DDP at a Mod resort, not quick service dining.
> 
> Between these 2 things I've lost so much interest I barely come to DIS anymore. I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way.


I don't think not having free dining is detracting people at all. Disney only does discounts when they are needed and really it isn't needed like it was before.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
According to WESH 2 a Disney employee died in an industrial accident near Pop Century

https://t.co/du6T4Ir86r?amp=1


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I don't think not having free dining is detracting people at all. Disney only does discounts when they are needed and really it isn't needed like it was before.



I think it may detract from those that want Full Deluxe Dining at a Mod resort free or else they are not coming!  LOL  Me, I don't want to have a 911 or a Market Crash just to get that kind of a discount.


----------



## Frank4202

Disney employee killed at Pop Century

https://www.google.ca/amp/www.orlan...-world-accident-death-20180709-story,amp.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> No, the resort room check.
> 
> I also think the lack of real free dining is having an impact.
> 
> To me real free dining promo is a full DDP at a Mod resort, not quick service dining.
> 
> Between these 2 things I've lost so much interest I barely come to DIS anymore. I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way.




But they don't normally do free dining at all for the summer though, right?   I could certainly see the fact that what is being offered isn't as good of a deal and of recent years has more requirements (need hoppers, etc.) is making it less of a draw then in the past for the fall

Though I also say this as someone who is not a fan of the dining plan in general and would much rather have a room only discount ... and even that doesn't do much for me as we almost always stay off site anyway


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Alison Armor named Transportation Vice President

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...-transportation,-walt-disney-world-resort.htm


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> I don't think not having free dining is detracting people at all. Disney only does discounts when they are needed and really it isn't needed like it was before.



And it still works out better than the room only discount at Values, at least. I have a standard room at Pop with free dining upgraded to the regular DDP and it's only about $400 more than my dad's preferred room at ASMo with the room only discount + tickets. Both 8 nights with 9 day park hoppers. My sister and I will definitely eat more than $400 worth of food in 9 days at the parks.

It's not as good a deal as it used to be, and the change to only free QSDP at moderates pushed me back to staying at values, but the room only discounts are lacking too.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> I don't think not having free dining is detracting people at all. Disney only does discounts when they are needed and really it isn't needed like it was before.



We booked every December from 2009 to 2016 at CSR with Free Dining. The overall price we paid for those vacations  presented good value to us. When we went to WDW in 2008 we thought it was a once in a lifetime vacation. Because of the value of the FD at CSR for us it became our regular destination for 2 weeks every December. Yes, the enjoyment of the time spent there was part of it, but the price was right for us the return every year.

The value is now gone. With the exchange rate on the CDN dollar, cost of flights, and prices Disney thinks we should pay it just isn't a place we will return to yearly anymore. It made it really easy to just walk away from Disney when they started in with this intrusive room check policy. There's zero chance I'm going to spend $15,000 to vacation there for 2 weeks and have them banging on my door while I'm having a nap to do a bogus security check that accomplishes nothing other than appeasing their lawyers.

I guess the gamble for WDW is there enough once in a lifetime vacationers to replace the people who won't go yearly anymore because of the lack of value.


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> And it still works out better than the room only discount at Values, at least. I have a standard room at Pop with free dining upgraded to the regular DDP and it's only about $400 more than my dad's preferred room at ASMo with the room only discount + tickets. Both 8 nights with 9 day park hoppers. My sister and I will definitely eat more than $400 worth of food in 9 days at the parks.
> 
> It's not as good a deal as it used to be, and the change to only free QSDP at moderates pushed me back to staying at values, but the room only discounts are lacking too.


All discounts are lacking because Disney doesn't need them. People have been booking at full price and attendance hasn't been falling.


----------



## saskdw

Moliphino said:


> And it still works out better than the room only discount at Values, at least. I have a standard room at Pop with free dining upgraded to the regular DDP and it's only about $400 more than my dad's preferred room at ASMo with the room only discount + tickets. Both 8 nights with 9 day park hoppers. My sister and I will definitely eat more than $400 worth of food in 9 days at the parks.
> 
> It's not as good a deal as it used to be, and the change to only free QSDP at moderates pushed me back to staying at values, but the room only discounts are lacking too.



If it works for you that's great.

We won't stay at a value resort and we go for 2 weeks. I can't live on quick service for 2 weeks and if I pay to upgrade to regular DDP the value  isn't there.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> All discounts are lacking because Disney doesn't need them. People have been booking at full price and attendance hasn't been falling.



Until now.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> We booked every December from 2009 to 2016 at CSR with Free Dining. The overall price we paid for those vacations  presented good value to us. When we went to WDW in 2008 we thought it was a once in a lifetime vacation. Because of the value of the FD at CSR for us it became our regular destination for 2 weeks every December. Yes, the enjoyment of the time spent there was part of it, but the price was right for us the return every year.
> 
> The value is now gone. With the exchange rate on the CDN dollar, cost of flights, and prices Disney thinks we should pay it just isn't a place we will return to yearly anymore. It made it really easy to just walk away from Disney when they started in with this intrusive room check policy. There's zero chance I'm going to spend $15,000 to vacation there for 2 weeks and have them banging on my door while I'm having a nap to do a bogus security check that accomplishes nothing other than appeasing their lawyers.
> 
> I guess the gamble for WDW is there enough once in a lifetime vacationers to replace the people who won't go yearly anymore because of the lack of value.


I have no comment on the room check policy. 

As for discounts Disney only does them when they need too. If Disney did discounts all the time it really wouldn't be a discount. Disney has been able to sell rooms without the discounts more and more lately. The US economy is doing well right now. If that changes we likely will see an increase in discounts again.


----------



## larry47591

rteetz said:


> All discounts are lacking because Disney doesn't need them. People have been booking at full price and attendance hasn't been falling.



I think this is true.  But might be revisited because of attendance this summer.  At least for next year till Star Wars takes over. Then I expect no discounts


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> All discounts are lacking because Disney doesn't need them. People have been booking at full price and attendance hasn't been falling.



Exactly. The week we're going is almost booked solid (my parents would prefer to be at Pop, too, but there's zero availability), they don't really need to pull anyone in.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Until now.


Yes bookings are softer this summer and into early fall but not crazy low like it is during a recession.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> This is the rumors and news board. WDWNT is a Disney news and rumors source. I am posting the link, it is up to you to decide to click on it.



No criticism from me for you posting it, just commenting on the likelihood of it being true. WDWNT doesn't have the greatest record, but some things they post are accurate - this particular one is on some pretty thin ice though.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

D&M Exclusive : Walt Disney World Construction Sites Video Tour + Epcot Guardians of Galaxy Show Building Concept-Art?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

larry47591 said:


> I think this is true.  But might be revisited because of attendance this summer.  At least for next year till Star Wars takes over. Then I expect no discounts




They did try some promotions for this summer and we just saw them extend the booking window for Free Dining - so they definitely are open to doing somethings (though, I think a lot of what they have done so far just sort of look good on the surface but when you get into the details, aren't all that great) - and I suspect more of this sort of thing for next year ... but they know Galaxy's Edge will be a huge draw, and one that is going to bring in a lot of people that have never wanted to vacation at Disney before


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saskdw said:


> If it works for you that's great.
> 
> We won't stay at a value resort and we go for 2 weeks. I can't live on quick service for 2 weeks and if I pay to upgrade to regular DDP the value  isn't there.




There is definitely ways to do WDW on the cheaper side though

We stay off site in a 3 bedroom condo for what it costs to stay in a value practically (and we can fit 9 people in it) and helps by having some breakfasts in the unit or at least keep snacks and water and stuff cold to bring to the parks.  We have one of us get an AP so we can then get Tables in Wonderland and then just eat what we want and get the discounts that we can off that.  We also drive down from New York so have a car already

We also only go for 1 week (I don't think I have ever taken a vacation longer than like 10 days)

Obviously everyone vacations differently and what works for us doesn't work for others - just think if you are wanting more $ for table service food there are ways to offset other costs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> D&M Exclusive : Walt Disney World Construction Sites Video Tour + Epcot Guardians of Galaxy Show Building Concept-Art?




I know every site likely "borrows" from all the others, but Mickey Views had the outside of the building to look like that back like 10 days ago


----------



## Andrew015

saskdw said:


> No, the resort room check.
> 
> I also think the lack of real free dining is having an impact.
> 
> To me real free dining promo is a full DDP at a Mod resort, not quick service dining.
> 
> Between these 2 things I've lost so much interest I barely come to DIS anymore. I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way.



Not sure what the beef is with the room check - Disney owns the resorts, we just rent them for a very brief period of time, and thus, are subject to their rules.  If this policy helps to keep guests safe and mitigates the possibility of another Vegas-style event from happening, then they are welcome to check my room at any time.  I have nothing to hide, and it's not like they're going to barge in on you unannounced.   I'd be curious to know why you feel that way, but agree it's probably best left for a separate thread.

As to the free dining, it's a promotion, not a guaranteed annual occurrence.  It's subject to change or stoppage at any time - just like any other promotion.  Us DVC members have seen many changes to our "members benefits" over the course of ownership.  However, it was clearly stated in the fine print that benefits could change at any time.  Many benefits have gone by the wayside since I purchased and have lessened the experience, but I knew that going in, so it's hard to be disappointed.   Expecting discounts/promotions from Disney on a recurring basis is setting yourself up for disappointment.  Especially with all of the new attractions coming on line and demand going through the roof - they have no need to offer discounts/promotions when demand is strong.  Rather, it's a lever they pull when things are slow.  

Don't get me wrong - if you are upset, you have every right to vote with your wallet and I give you credit for doing so.  There's no question that in many instances, we are paying "more for less", and that is very worthy of a boycott.  While I still visit WDW frequently, I choose to boycott what I can control, and that for me is spending in-parks on merchandise, extra-ticketed events, food (to as great of extent as I can), etc.


----------



## skier_pete

Andrew015 said:


> As to the free dining, it's a promotion, not a guaranteed annual occurrence.  It's subject to change or stoppage at any time - just like any other promotion.  Us DVC members have seen many changes to our "members benefits" over the course of ownership.  However, it was clearly stated in the fine print that benefits could change at any time.  Many benefits have gone by the wayside since I purchased and have lessened the experience, but I knew that going in, so it's hard to be disappointed.   Expecting discounts/promotions from Disney on a recurring basis is setting yourself up for disappointment.



As a mention - the diminishment of FD is partly what drove me to buy DVC. We were chasing FD and it became harder and harder as the promotion became worse. (I remember getting the full DDP at a value in 2009.) DVC has its problems - but you know what your "discount" is - a low price deluxe accommodation room. 

And a few people have mentioned that the promotion is extending FD dining into the summer. That is not the case - it still doesn't start until the end of August and has limited dates - the difference is it was supposed to finish booking on July 7th, and they just extended the dates you can BOOK.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> As a mention - the diminishment of FD is partly what drove me to buy DVC. We were chasing FD and it became harder and harder as the promotion became worse. (I remember getting the full DDP at a value in 2009.) DVC has its problems - but you know what your "discount" is - a low price deluxe accommodation room.
> 
> And a few people have mentioned that the promotion is extending FD dining into the summer. That is not the case - it still doesn't start until the end of August and has limited dates - the difference is it was supposed to finish booking on July 7th, and they just extended the dates you can BOOK.



I know I had posted about the change to the FD promotion and mentioned it recently as well - if I implied that it meant the actual free dining was being offered in the summer, that was not my intent - just as you are saying the booking of that promotion has been extended, not the dates of the when your stay with free dining would be

There were other promotions that they had for stays this summer - I think one may have included dining for kids or included breakfast or something - but not the "traditional" free dining.  If I confused things my apologies


----------



## Iowamomof4

********** said:


> As a mention - the diminishment of FD is partly what drove me to buy DVC. We were chasing FD and it became harder and harder as the promotion became worse. (I remember getting the full DDP at a value in 2009.) DVC has its problems - but you know what your "discount" is - a low price deluxe accommodation room.
> 
> And a few people have mentioned that the promotion is extending FD dining into the summer. That is not the case - it still doesn't start until the end of August and has limited dates - the difference is it was supposed to finish booking on July 7th, and they just extended the dates you can BOOK.



Actually, for Disney Visa and (I think) Canadian residents, the FD promotion began August 2 this year, so maybe it is reaching a little further into summer now.


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> There is definitely ways to do WDW on the cheaper side though
> 
> We stay off site in a 3 bedroom condo for what it costs to stay in a value practically (and we can fit 9 people in it) and helps by having some breakfasts in the unit or at least keep snacks and water and stuff cold to bring to the parks.  We have one of us get an AP so we can then get Tables in Wonderland and then just eat what we want and get the discounts that we can off that.  We also drive down from New York so have a car already
> 
> We also only go for 1 week (I don't think I have ever taken a vacation longer than like 10 days)
> 
> Obviously everyone vacations differently and what works for us doesn't work for others - just think if you are wanting more $ for table service food there are ways to offset other costs



It's not necessarily about needing to save dollars. We do ok financially. But it does start to add up and get to a point where we have to ask ourselves is it worth it?

There were a lot of factors that made WDW enjoyable and a good enough value that we made it our winter vacation spot for 2 weeks every December.

It's a long list of things that lined up for us.

It's a long day of traveling to get there and a long day to get back for us. There are no direct flights from our location in western Canada. So when 2 full days of your vacation are travel days it makes no sense to go for less than 10 days. Our shortest trip was 10 nights and our longest was 16 nights.

The Mod resorts (CSR in particular) provided an experience and price point that was perfect for us with FD. CSR is the only non Deluxe WDW resort with a Fitness Center which is a must for me on a stay that long. It also has most the other Deluxe amenities at the Mod price. We like the layout of CSR, the grounds, and the size. Most years it was $3k-$4k more to have the same stay at a Deluxe resort like Beach Club. We felt it wasn't worth it and stayed at CSR.

The DDP is not something I would pay for. However when it's included in our package price for "free". It was perfect. Table service every night without having to feel guilty about the cost of the meal. Quick service was fine for lunch and we made a Garden Grocer order for in room breakfast supplies. For 3 of us the bills for the FD usually totalled between $2,000-$2,500. There are no offsite places that would save us much more than that. Not enough more to make us consider giving up the onsite perks and atmosphere. We don't rent a car and don't want to. We didn't mind taking the Disney buses and liked vacationing in the bubble.

We got used to our routine on these vacations. It was relaxing, the cost made sense, we had great luck with December weather.

The price has changed drastically. Partly because of Disney and partly because of exchange rate. The overhead on our vacations is quite abit more than yours and most people's. Exchange rate adds 30%, flights are long and expensive from western Canada, and for the reason listed above shorter trips aren't worth it. We find about 12 nights to be perfect.

Could we compromise on somethings to make up some of the cost. Yes, but we don't want to. Why should we compromise for Disney changing the playing field? The room check policy was the final straw. We spend a lot of time at the resort. We don't want someone banging on the door while we are relaxing for a bogus security check. More importantly though is this: Most mornings I go to the fitness Center to workout while the wife sleeps in. She has anxiety and paranoia issues. It would cause her great distress to have someone pounding on the door and trying to enter the room while I'm not there. With the money we spend there we shouldn't have to worry about this. It's not an issue anywhere else we go.

So as you can see I'm not just some hot head, there are very good reasons for how I feel.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know every site likely "borrows" from all the others, but Mickey Views had the outside of the building to look like that back like 10 days ago


Mickey Views isn't much better...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Mickey Views isn't much better...



oh, like I said, the all do it.  Just annoying when something in the title says "exclusive" and then I think "wait, I've seen this multiple places already"


----------



## Andrew015

During my time here on DIS, I have been in some fairly heated debates on the merits of free dining.  Frankly, I never saw tremendous value:  you either pay full price on your room and get the free dining discount, or you can get a good discount off the rack rate, but no free dining.   Depending on scenarios and how well you could optimize the dining plan, there could be times in which it might have a slight advantage over the rack rate discount, but generally speaking, it is pretty close to a wash.  Your mileage may vary.    

I can't help but think that the FX rate - which is outside of Disney's control - is playing the bigger factor in your cost increase. 



saskdw said:


> It's not necessarily about needing to save dollars. We do ok financially. But it does start to add up and get to a point where we have to ask ourselves is it worth it?
> 
> There were a lot of factors that made WDW enjoyable and a good enough value that we made it our winter vacation spot for 2 weeks every December.
> 
> It's a long list of things that lined up for us.
> 
> It's a long day of traveling to get there and a long day to get back for us. There are no direct flights from our location in western Canada. So when 2 full days of your vacation are travel days it makes no sense to go for less than 10 days. Our shortest trip was 10 nights and our longest was 16 nights.
> 
> The Mod resorts (CSR in particular) provided an experience and price point that was perfect for us with FD. CSR is the only non Deluxe WDW resort with a Fitness Center which is a must for me on a stay that long. It also has most the other Deluxe amenities at the Mod price. We like the layout of CSR, the grounds, and the size. Most years it was $3k-$4k more to have the same stay at a Deluxe resort like Beach Club. We felt it wasn't worth it and stayed at CSR.
> 
> The DDP is not something I would pay for. However when it's included in our package price for "free". It was perfect. Table service every night without having to feel guilty about the cost of the meal. Quick service was fine for lunch and we made a Garden Grocer order for in room breakfast supplies. For 3 of us the bills for the FD usually totalled between $2,000-$2,500. There are no offsite places that would save us much more than that. Not enough more to make us consider giving up the onsite perks and atmosphere. We don't rent a car and don't want to. We didn't mind taking the Disney buses and liked vacationing in the bubble.
> 
> We got used to our routine on these vacations. It was relaxing, the cost made sense, we had great luck with December weather.
> 
> The price has changed drastically. Partly because of Disney and partly because of exchange rate. The overhead on our vacations is quite abit more than yours and most people's. Exchange rate adds 30%, flights are long and expensive from western Canada, and for the reason listed above shorter trips aren't worth it. We find about 12 nights to be perfect.
> 
> Could we compromise on somethings to make up some of the cost. Yes, but we don't want to. Why should we compromise for Disney changing the playing field? The room check policy was the final straw. We spend a lot of time at the resort. We don't want someone banging on the door while we are relaxing for a bogus security check. More importantly though is this: Most mornings I go to the fitness Center to workout while the wife sleeps in. She has anxiety and paranoia issues. It would cause her great distress to have someone pounding on the door and trying to enter the room while I'm not there. With the money we spend there we shouldn't have to worry about this. It's not an issue anywhere else we go.
> 
> So as you can see I'm not just some hot head, there are very good reasons for how I feel.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sky Executive Steps Down with Disney or Comcast Deal Looming


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Adds New Iridescent Cupcake


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disneyland Adds New Iridescent Cupcake



My 9yo dd would be in heaven!


----------



## Roxyfire

saskdw said:


> It's not necessarily about needing to save dollars. We do ok financially. But it does start to add up and get to a point where we have to ask ourselves is it worth it?
> 
> There were a lot of factors that made WDW enjoyable and a good enough value that we made it our winter vacation spot for 2 weeks every December.
> 
> It's a long list of things that lined up for us.
> 
> It's a long day of traveling to get there and a long day to get back for us. There are no direct flights from our location in western Canada. So when 2 full days of your vacation are travel days it makes no sense to go for less than 10 days. Our shortest trip was 10 nights and our longest was 16 nights.
> 
> The Mod resorts (CSR in particular) provided an experience and price point that was perfect for us with FD. CSR is the only non Deluxe WDW resort with a Fitness Center which is a must for me on a stay that long. It also has most the other Deluxe amenities at the Mod price. We like the layout of CSR, the grounds, and the size. Most years it was $3k-$4k more to have the same stay at a Deluxe resort like Beach Club. We felt it wasn't worth it and stayed at CSR.
> 
> The DDP is not something I would pay for. However when it's included in our package price for "free". It was perfect. Table service every night without having to feel guilty about the cost of the meal. Quick service was fine for lunch and we made a Garden Grocer order for in room breakfast supplies. For 3 of us the bills for the FD usually totalled between $2,000-$2,500. There are no offsite places that would save us much more than that. Not enough more to make us consider giving up the onsite perks and atmosphere. We don't rent a car and don't want to. We didn't mind taking the Disney buses and liked vacationing in the bubble.
> 
> We got used to our routine on these vacations. It was relaxing, the cost made sense, we had great luck with December weather.
> 
> The price has changed drastically. Partly because of Disney and partly because of exchange rate. The overhead on our vacations is quite abit more than yours and most people's. Exchange rate adds 30%, flights are long and expensive from western Canada, and for the reason listed above shorter trips aren't worth it. We find about 12 nights to be perfect.
> 
> Could we compromise on somethings to make up some of the cost. Yes, but we don't want to. Why should we compromise for Disney changing the playing field? The room check policy was the final straw. We spend a lot of time at the resort. We don't want someone banging on the door while we are relaxing for a bogus security check. More importantly though is this: Most mornings I go to the fitness Center to workout while the wife sleeps in. She has anxiety and paranoia issues. It would cause her great distress to have someone pounding on the door and trying to enter the room while I'm not there. With the money we spend there we shouldn't have to worry about this. It's not an issue anywhere else we go.
> 
> So as you can see I'm not just some hot head, there are very good reasons for how I feel.



I don't want to veer this too much further into off topic, but I also applaud you for voting with your wallet. But I'm thinking this policy is becoming more of a norm than an outlier. I haven't seen recent discussion on it but even the Loews hotels no longer provided the DND placard when I was there late May. I don't even know effective it would be to search for hotels who do provide DND because companies can change their policies literally overnight as WDW Resorts did. I understand the stress and anxiety that can come from the unknown. But it seems from this article it was under review for some time, perhaps many of the social issues of late pushed it to a head.


----------



## saskdw

Andrew015 said:


> During my time here on DIS, I have been in some fairly heated debates on the merits of free dining.  Frankly, I never saw tremendous value:  you either pay full price on your room and get the free dining discount, or you can get a good discount off the rack rate, but no free dining.   Depending on scenarios and how well you could optimize the dining plan, there could be times in which it might have a slight advantage over the rack rate discount, but generally speaking, it is pretty close to a wash.  Your mileage may vary.
> 
> I can't help but think that the FX rate - which is outside of Disney's control - is playing the bigger factor in your cost increase.



The exchange rate isn't the deciding factor. We spent 12 nights at Universal last December with that exchange rate.

I'm sure you've debated the merits of the FD promo to death so I'll try not to rehash that here. It's not just about the dollars for us. For 2 adults or 2 adults with small kids who don't eat much I would probably side with most of the points you would make.

The value for us was this:

2 parents and 1 large growing athletic teenage boy with a hole in his stomach. When I totalled the food bills up at the end of a trip they averaged about $2500 for the food we ate on dining plan. Typically at that time they were offering a 20% room only discount at CSR. For a 14 night stay that didn't come close to a $2500 discount. What we really liked though was eating guilt free. Meaning food was just credits. We didn't have to have that internal struggle with the cost if we wanted steak 3 nights in a row. It made the trips more enjoyable. Could we eat cheaper than $2500 on those trips? Of course. But that would decrease the enjoyment of the trip for us.

I looked at it like this:

If a 14 night magic your way pkg for 3 at CSR was $6500 and that included 90% of our food costs, and included what we called stress free, enjoyable dining, we thought it was a good value and booked it.

If we had to ad $1500 for food ($1500 not $2500, because we would guilt ourselves into eating cheaper) this wasn't good value and lessened our enjoyment.

Working the numbers with RO discount it ended up either costing about $1000 more or we had to comprise on the dining experience. So FD was the sweet spot for us. It's not just the cost, but the overall experience.

Make sense?

I'm a stubborn man of principle. Disney has taken away my vacation experience at the price point I liked. Yes, I'm bitter about it and I will vote with my wallet. We really enjoy WDW, but we aren't stuck on it like some DIS members. We'll just spend our money elsewhere.

I'm sure at some point we'll go to WDW again, it just won't be on a yearly basis and won't be onsite if they don't change the way they implement the room check policy. So instead of us dropping $10k-&15k a year at WDW, we'll drop it somewhere else. They'll see us once every 5-7 years instead of 2 full weeks every year.

They probably don't care. They're banking on enough new people to fill the spots of the disgruntled regulars they lose. We aren't going to the US at all this year. Dec 2019 we'll probably go to Universal for 2 weeks.


----------



## Farro

Who are you that your vacations plans are considered news? 


(just kidding)


----------



## saskdw

Roxyfire said:


> I don't want to veer this too much further into off topic, but I also applaud you for voting with your wallet. But I'm thinking this policy is becoming more of a norm than an outlier. I haven't seen recent discussion on it but even the Loews hotels no longer provided the DND placard when I was there late May. I don't even know effective it would be to search for hotels who do provide DND because companies can change their policies literally overnight as WDW Resorts did. I understand the stress and anxiety that can come from the unknown. But it seems from this article it was under review for some time, perhaps many of the social issues of late pushed it to a head.



They had the DND signs at RPR in December and did a fantastic job of respecting our privacy. We complimented them on it.

Honestly, if this spreads throughout the US, we just won't spend our vacation dollars in the US.

Anyway, I'm sure rteetz is about to ask us to get back on topic and I've said my piece.


----------



## saskdw

Farro said:


> Who are you that your vacations plans are considered news?
> 
> 
> (just kidding)



Farro, you know you're one of my favourite people on DIS right?


----------



## Roxyfire

saskdw said:


> They had the DND signs at RPR in December and did a fantastic job of respecting our privacy. We complimented them on it.
> 
> Honestly, if this spreads throughout the US, we just won't spend our vacation dollars in the US.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure rteetz is about to ask us to get back on topic and I've said my piece.



Haha yeah probably true, but one more before we go on to the next thing. I thought it was a fairly recent change but I haven't seen any posts on the Uni side of the boards. Also it could've just been Portofino and they're rolling it out slowly. Who knows, its hard to keep up anymore. From the multiple articles I've read on the topic it seems like most hotels have various internal policies, perhaps due to lawsuits they have to be more open about those policies. Lord knows the Mouse doesn't like the courtroom.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disneyland Adds New Iridescent Cupcake



That's pretty, but it looks so sweet that it would cause tooth pain!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Fox Shareholder sues to stop Disney acquisition

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/fox-shareholder-sues-stop-disney-acquisition-1125698


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, I'll keep an eye on this - I think it is rather nice and as this time I will have an AP I kinda want to take advantage of that and get all the "AP stuff" I can (the magnets, etc. - and then things like this, if it is still available)



AP renewal rates may keep coming back for more.


----------



## rteetz

*News* 

 PHOTO: Disney Shares Image Likely Showing the Interior of Epcot's New Club 33


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: Disney Shares Image Likely Showing the Interior of Epcot's New Club 33



They say Disney shared it but not how they shared it.  So was it a legitimate share or a leak from somewhere.


----------



## linzbear

saskdw said:


> Could we compromise on somethings to make up some of the cost. Yes, but we don't want to. Why should we compromise for Disney changing the playing field? The room check policy was the final straw. We spend a lot of time at the resort. We don't want someone banging on the door while we are relaxing for a bogus security check. More importantly though is this: Most mornings I go to the fitness Center to workout while the wife sleeps in. She has anxiety and paranoia issues. It would cause her great distress to have someone pounding on the door and trying to enter the room while I'm not there. With the money we spend there we shouldn't have to worry about this. It's not an issue anywhere else we go.
> 
> So as you can see I'm not just some hot head, there are very good reasons for how I feel.



As far as I know, security checks are only done on rooms that have denied housekeeping.  They won't come early in the morning, they come by after housekeeping is done for the day, and only to the rooms they couldn't get into.  On our last DVC trip, i only saw them twice, at around 5pm, over a 12 night stay, and we knew they were coming because our trash hadn't been picked up by housekeeping.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: Disney Shares Image Likely Showing the Interior of Epcot's New Club 33



Oooh, fancy.

I'm going to stand outside and throw rotten tomatoes at the windows with the rest of the peasants.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> They say Disney shared it but not how they shared it.  So was it a legitimate share or a leak from somewhere.


Could have been in press event where it wasn't put out online in a release but rather for eyes only?


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: Disney Shares Image Likely Showing the Interior of Epcot's New Club 33


I wonder if they will have a separate entrance where the members don't have to go through the parks.  I cannot imagine anyone in a dress like the woman in the picture is wearing traipsing through Epcot to get to Club 33. Hahaha.....


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> I wonder if they will have a separate entrance where the members don't have to go through the parks.  I cannot imagine anyone in a dress like the woman in the picture is wearing traipsing through Epcot to get to Club 33. Hahaha.....


This club is already open and operating. The entrance is visible with a Club 33 branded RFID scanner at the door.


----------



## The Pho

jlundeen said:


> I wonder if they will have a separate entrance where the members don't have to go through the parks.  I cannot imagine anyone in a dress like the woman in the picture is wearing traipsing through Epcot to get to Club 33. Hahaha.....



I've seen people get pretty dressed up just to wander the park.  Especially Epcot.


----------



## saskdw

Roxyfire said:


> Haha yeah probably true, but one more before we go on to the next thing. I thought it was a fairly recent change but I haven't seen any posts on the Uni side of the boards. Also it could've just been Portofino and they're rolling it out slowly. Who knows, its hard to keep up anymore. From the multiple articles I've read on the topic it seems like most hotels have various internal policies, perhaps due to lawsuits they have to be more open about those policies. Lord knows the Mouse doesn't like the courtroom.



I've seen no evidence that Loews is rolling out a policy like this. That's just wishful thinking by people that support Disney doing it.


----------



## saskdw

linzbear said:


> As far as I know, security checks are only done on rooms that have denied housekeeping.  They won't come early in the morning, they come by after housekeeping is done for the day, and only to the rooms they couldn't get into.  On our last DVC trip, i only saw them twice, at around 5pm, over a 12 night stay, and we knew they were coming because our trash hadn't been picked up by housekeeping.



Sorry, this isn't accurate. I've followed the threads and posts on this policy since it surfaced. There are hundreds of reports on DIS of CM's pounding on the door until someone answers. It's happened in the morning and afternoon. It seems to be hit and miss as to which guests experience the negative side of it.

Sorry, rteetz....I'm really trying to move on, they won't let me.....lol.


----------



## Chazz Bottlehead

rteetz said:


> Could have been in press event where it wasn't put out online in a release but rather for eyes only?



Definitely not shared by Disney.  The Club is incredibly strict about the no sharing pictures policy.  The Club cast members spend time every day searching for leaks.  They would not have sent this out in any form.


----------



## rteetz

Chazz Bottlehead said:


> Definitely not shared by Disney.  The Club is incredibly strict about the no sharing pictures policy.  The Club cast members spend time every day searching for leaks.  They would not have sent this out in any form.


Oh I know they were very strict just thinking of a way it could’ve gotten out. Disney does sometimes show things to press without sending out a release with it.


----------



## Roxyfire

saskdw said:


> I've seen no evidence that Loews is rolling out a policy like this. That's just wishful thinking by people that support Disney doing it.



Well there was no DND tag in my room and I was there just over a month ago. In fact it was similar to the room occupied tag. I'm just reporting what I saw, I don't really care one way or another whether they do away with it or not.


----------



## memo10

rteetz said:


> I really think people are waiting. A slow down before the Star Wars storm...



My husband and I just had this conversation yesterday. I think we’re in the calm before the storm.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Incredibles 2 

First animated film to reach $500 million

Highest grossing animated film in US Box office history

https://twitter.com/rottentomatoes/status/1016495219309797379?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/RUMOR*

Billy Dee Williams and to reprise role of Lando in Star Wars Episode IX

https://screenrant.com/star-wars-9-lando-billy-dee-williams/


----------



## FoxC63

saskdw said:


> There are also people like me who aren't going to WDW because of their daily "security" check policy.



 Right, like we need weapons in any amusement park, I'll take the security thank you!


----------



## Iowamomof4

FoxC63 said:


> Right, like we need weapons in any amusement park, I'll take the security thank you!



That comment was referring to room checks at the hotels, not security at the parks.


----------



## FoxC63

Iowamomof4 said:


> That comment was referring to room checks at the hotels, not security at the parks.



Fine, let me rephrase this, who cares!  I'd rather have the security checks as opposed to some maniacal  homicidal maniac plows through people with an assault riffle just because the rooms go unchecked.  Do you think Disney is the only one doing this?  It's all over.


----------



## rteetz

Lets not get into the security debate please...


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> Billy Dee Williams and to reprise role of Lando in Star Wars Episode IX
> 
> https://screenrant.com/star-wars-9-lando-billy-dee-williams/




Let the past die. Kill it if you have to. 

Good Lord who is in charge here.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Let the past die. Kill it if you have to.
> 
> Good Lord who is in charge here.


People don't like the new cast members. People don't want the old cast members. So what do people want?


----------



## bluecastle

rteetz said:


> People don't like the new cast members. People don't want the old cast members. So what do people want?


People don't know what they want, but they sure do like to complain!


----------



## skier_pete

bluecastle said:


> People don't know what they want, but they sure do like to complain!



Yeah, star wars fans have become the worst fan base. I almost feel bad for lucasfilm.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> People don't like the new cast members. People don't want the old cast members. So what do people want?



I think he's just quoting Last Jedi and pointing out how the film's theme of letting the past go and bringing back another old character doesn't seem all that logical.


----------



## JaxDad

Hi @rteetz! Have you seen an opening date for the Jaleo restaurant in Disney Springs? All I can find is "Fall 2018." I'd love to go there during my planned trip to Orlando in October.


----------



## Wubar

Fixing the Yeti!!!!!!

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/breaking-...ix-the-broken-yeti-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Phicinfan

jade1 said:


> Let the past die. Kill it if you have to.
> 
> Good Lord who is in charge here.


All joking aside, I wonder if that is not the plan.

Lets face it, they are working uphill now, if they totally "eliminate"  the past hero's, then they can focus solely on the new cast and force perspective.....


----------



## mom2rtk

rteetz said:


> People don't like the new cast members. People don't want the old cast members. So what do people want?


I'm guessing maybe they are different groups of complainers.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Capang said:


> It's the calm before the (Star Wars) storm.
> 
> Everyone I know that goes to WDW is waiting for SW to open.  Lots of people that I know that never go to WDW are waiting to go when SW opens.  I think crowds will be unlike anything we've seen when SW opens.


This.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> just putting on my cynical hat, it is interesting that they are doing away with plastic bags in the Disney Stores as a "going green" initiative, but then now have this sponsored by a company that makes .... plastic bags


How DARE you?!?!  I don't know how I would have raised my two kids without Ziplock bags!  Exceptions to every rule.


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> Hi @rteetz! Have you seen an opening date for the Jaleo restaurant in Disney Springs? All I can find is "Fall 2018." I'd love to go there during my planned trip to Orlando in October.


No official date yet that I’ve heard.


----------



## rteetz

Wubar said:


> Fixing the Yeti!!!!!!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/breaking-...ix-the-broken-yeti-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


Reported this yesterday. Just a rumor nothing official yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> People don't like the new cast members. People don't want the old cast members. So what do people want?



the story they made up in their head which is of course 100x better than anything that could be produced ... and also completely different than what millions of others have developed in their heads 

Obviously a bit cynical of me - but I think it just shows it would be really hard to make a Star Wars movie that everyone likes - and so they tried to go in a different direction with Last Jedi and that probably backfired more than they thought and now trying to undo it a bit - also I think this is potentially due to the impact of Carrie Fisher not being there as she was to be a big part of Episode IX

Also could be trying to connect to Solo - reunite Lando with the Falcon 



Spoiler: Solo spoiler



and L3 which we now know is inside the Falcon's computer


----------



## The Pho

Man injured in fall at Walt Disney World hours after worker was killed in separate accident
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...ed-injured-animal-kingdom-20180710-story.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

new sneak peak trailer for Christopher Robin (really hope the use of the new pop song is just for the trailer and not typical of what will be in the movie itself)


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> People don't like the new cast members. People don't want the old cast members. So what do people want?



A mix of good new cast members (with good char growth) and a reasonable story and timeline phasing out the old.

But the quotes below do support they are struggling.

I would call it discussing this Star Wars IX development, not complaining.



The Pho said:


> I think he's just quoting Last Jedi and pointing out how the film's theme of letting the past go and bringing back another old character doesn't seem all that logical.



Yep that was mainly it. It really feels like they are screaming "please come back, we didn't mean it" though.

I don't really mind bringing in Lando (but at 81 it may be tough to watch)-but have to admit they are rethinking the move on with the new characters many on here suggested.



Phicinfan said:


> Lets face it, they are working uphill now, if they totally "eliminate"  the past hero's, then they can focus solely on the new cast and force perspective.....



Uphill for sure. This shows they are not totally eliminating the past heros to focus solely on the new cast.



TheMaxRebo said:


> they tried to go in a different direction with Last Jedi and that probably backfired more than they thought and now trying to undo it a bit - also I think this is potentially due to the impact of Carrie Fisher not being there as she was to be a big part of Episode IX[/SPOILER]



Agreed on backfired and now trying to undo it.

And yes Carrie passing should have meant even a few tweaks over the 11 months they had to work with, would have helped tremendously IMO.


----------



## cwoww

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: Disney Shares Image Likely Showing the Interior of Epcot's New Club 33


 
that is quite the evening dress!   very fancy to be walking around a theme park!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Booking now open for New Year's Eve parties at the contemporary:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ey-world/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q2wo0705180711180028C

Obviously very pricey, but I do like that they have options that are geared towards families and then other options geared more to just adults


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Spokeswoman Addresses 4-Hour Network Outage


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Construction Work to Impact Several Roads Within the Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Iridescent Sweets at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Prince Charming Regal Carrousel Now Closed for Refurbishment


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Launches #DreamBigPrincess To Empower Young Female Filmmakers


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Spokeswoman Addresses 4-Hour Network Outage


"routine maintenance on the network..."


----------



## Firebird060

I think it would be more news when there isnt a road closure at night at Disney.   Disney is putting alot of money in traffic control. but that means there is alot of road closures lol


----------



## The Pho

More on the death

Disney worker died in backstage area, company says
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-disney-death-follow-20180710-story.html


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Launches #DreamBigPrincess To Empower Young Female Filmmakers


Girls, just ignore Mr. Lots-o'-Huggin' Bear over there. He'll be leaving...uh...sometime.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Iridescent Cupcake Shines At All-Star Sports


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: B.B. Wolf’s New Carolina BBQ Hotdog at Disney Springs


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: New Iridescent Cupcake Shines At All-Star Sports



That one doesn't look near as nice as the one that was at Disneyland. No unicorn horn? No deal.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Prince Charming Regal Carrousel Now Closed for Refurbishment



Oh wow... I didn't realize that they had it under a tent. Any rumors on if they are going to fully enclose it or if it's just getting new paint?


----------



## rteetz

Helvetica said:


> Oh wow... I didn't realize that they had it under a tent. Any rumors on if they are going to fully enclose it or if it's just getting new paint?


The scrims have been up for some time now but it was still operational. It is getting a refurbishment. As far as I know the carousel suffered some damage from the hurricane last year.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bob Iger Announces $650 Million Plans To Develop New Hudson Square Headquarters


----------



## skier_pete

Helvetica said:


> Oh wow... I didn't realize that they had it under a tent. Any rumors on if they are going to fully enclose it or if it's just getting new paint?



It was under the tent when we were there in February. Good thing we are past the age where our kid needs to waste time riding a carousel at a Disney theme park. (Sorry, I love a nice carousel ride - but I can ride one for $2 at home so there are literally 1,000 things at Disney that I would rather spend time doing.)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> It was under the tent when we were there in February. Good thing we are past the age where our kid needs to waste time riding a carousel at a Disney theme park. (Sorry, I love a nice carousel ride - but I can ride one for $2 at home so there are literally 1,000 things at Disney that I would rather spend time doing.)


I agree although there is a certain bit of history with carousels and Disney parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> It was under the tent when we were there in February. Good thing we are past the age where our kid needs to waste time riding a carousel at a Disney theme park. (Sorry, I love a nice carousel ride - but I can ride one for $2 at home so there are literally 1,000 things at Disney that I would rather spend time doing.)





rteetz said:


> I agree although there is a certain bit of history with carousels and Disney parks.



Plus the location - most carousels are not positioned behind Cinderella castle and provide views of Fantasyland as you ride

Don't get me wrong - it's not something we would wait a long time to ride but we usually fit in at least one ride each trip


----------



## Helvetica

********** said:


> It was under the tent when we were there in February. Good thing we are past the age where our kid needs to waste time riding a carousel at a Disney theme park. (Sorry, I love a nice carousel ride - but I can ride one for $2 at home so there are literally 1,000 things at Disney that I would rather spend time doing.)



They have a pretty nice one. The one at my local park is 2 years older (1915 vs 1917), but the one at Disney World is much better maintained. I generally like the old ones for the history and the craftsmanship. The footings and the artwork aren't stock, but it's still pretty impressive. 

Hopefully, they decide to enclose it one day with glass sides. It's way too nice to be out in the elements.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I agree although there is a certain bit of history with carousels and Disney parks.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus the location - most carousels are not positioned behind Cinderella castle and provide views of Fantasyland as you ride
> 
> Don't get me wrong - it's not something we would wait a long time to ride but we usually fit in at least one ride each trip



Point taken - we also live 5 minutes from one of the historical Carousel factory locations - so we have easy access when need be. I'll agree I might ride with no wait, but I just am generally not a fan of Disney rides that exist in other incarnations all over the country. Tea Cups & Tomorrowland Speedway come to mind. I just went to a go-cart track last week and thought to myself when riding it "This is 10 times better than the Speedway/Autotopia." I know, I know, Disney - but a ride needs to be better at Disney -not the same or worse.


----------



## SJMajor67

*News
*
A lot of interesting movie news today.

Indiana Jones 5 moved back a year to July 9, 2021 because of "script issues." Jungle Cruise to open Oct. 11, 2019. Maleficent 2 to open May 29, 2020. Ralph Breaks the Internet: Wreck it Ralph 2 changing names to Ralph Breaks the Internet. Mary Poppins Returns moved up a week to Dec. 19.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/indiana-jones-5-release-date-pushed-again-2021-1125975


----------



## rteetz

SJMajor67 said:


> *News
> *
> A lot of interesting movie news today.
> 
> Indiana Jones moved back a year to July 9, 2021 because of "script issues." Jungle Cruise to open Oct. 11, 2019. Maleficent 2 to open May 29, 2020. Ralph Breaks the Internet: Wreck it Ralph 2 changing names to Ralph Breaks the Internet. Mary Poppins Returns moved up a week to Dec. 19.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/indiana-jones-5-release-date-pushed-again-2021-1125975


You beat me! 

Indiana Jones has kind of fallen back a bit as of late so no surprise. Maleficent 2 the movie nobody really asked for...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SJMajor67 said:


> *News
> *
> A lot of interesting movie news today.
> 
> Indiana Jones 5 moved back a year to July 9, 2021 because of "script issues." Jungle Cruise to open Oct. 11, 2019. Maleficent 2 to open May 29, 2020. Ralph Breaks the Internet: Wreck it Ralph 2 changing names to Ralph Breaks the Internet. Mary Poppins Returns moved up a week to Dec. 19.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/indiana-jones-5-release-date-pushed-again-2021-1125975



wait, shouldn't it be Ralph Wrecks the Internet?


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> wait, shouldn't it be Ralph Wrecks the Internet?


"You're not wrong..."


----------



## Tiki Birdland

STLstone said:


> "You're not wrong..."


Did he have Disney IT's help?


----------



## UncleMike101

Tiki Birdland said:


> Did he have Disney IT's help?


I thought it* was *about Disney IT......


----------



## The Pho

Disney worker died after utility cart fell on him, sheriff's report says
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-disney-death-follow-20180710-story.html


----------



## jlundeen

Speaking of Disney IT - Candlelight Processional dining reservations were supposed to be bookable starting this morning for AP Holders.

You'll never guess what happened.....

Yep "Sorry, they are not loaded, can you try later?" This after being on hold for 20 minutes at 6:15 CDT (7:15 EDT).

Finally, around 10:30, people started getting through, however...  yep, you guessed it, still not all were loaded.  I was on hold for 60 mnutes around 11:00 my time, and finally got through and got what I wanted,

Wouldn't you think, *SINCE THEY SENT OUT AN EMAIL TO AP HOLDERS* over the weekend announcing early booking, that they would have been ready????  I guess I'll still naive.

Excuse me while I go take some aspirin for my pounding headache after listening to the music/promotion loop for an hour!!!!


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Excuse me while I go take some aspirin for my pounding headache after listening to the music/promotion loop for an hour!!!!


Been there done that...


----------



## buteraa

********** said:


> As a mention - the diminishment of FD is partly what drove me to buy DVC. We were chasing FD and it became harder and harder as the promotion became worse. (I remember getting the full DDP at a value in 2009.) DVC has its problems - but you know what your "discount" is - a low price deluxe accommodation room.
> 
> And a few people have mentioned that the promotion is extending FD dining into the summer. That is not the case - it still doesn't start until the end of August and has limited dates - the difference is it was supposed to finish booking on July 7th, and they just extended the dates you can BOOK.


Here's the thing about FD that really opened my eyes.  I had free dining booked at Coronado and when the newer Holiday discount came out, the exact same hotel and room category was over $700 less than the FD room.  I know the rooms were discounted but I don't think it was $100 per night discount...So I really question the value of FD...this is my personal experience for two people.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Been there done that...



Yep, I was on hold for a second time last summer for F&W stuff. I just dialed in before I left to drive to work, put my headphones on at work, worked, and talked with people about work, until they finally answered. That was the second attempt, since some stuff wasn't released on the first attempt


----------



## circus4u

Peter Pan floats have landed at Walt Disney World
https://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Travel/peter-pan-floats-landed-walt-disney-world/story?id=56490532


----------



## Tiki Birdland

circus4u said:


> Peter Pan floats have landed at Walt Disney World
> https://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Travel/peter-pan-floats-landed-walt-disney-world/story?id=56490532


I got all excited about seeing what the new parade had in store. Bummer...


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Spokeswoman Addresses 4-Hour Network Outage



Routine maintenance unannounced during heavy business hours shutting down their business?  Actually, does sound like Disney Tech at work.


----------



## MommaBerd

Tiki Birdland said:


> I got all excited about seeing what the new parade had in store. Bummer...



I clicked through wondering - parade or snack? 

I have to say, it looks incredibly refreshing!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

21st Century Fox increases offer for rest of SKY, outbits Comcast now £14.00 vs £12.50 per share

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/21st-century-fox-outbids-comcast-to-acquire-remainder-of-sky/


----------



## adam.adbe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 21st Century Fox increases offer for rest of SKY, outbits Comcast now £14.00 vs £12.50 per share
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/21st-century-fox-outbids-comcast-to-acquire-remainder-of-sky/



If you can't beat them, bankrupt them.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

In-Demand Iridescent Items are Now Available at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

A Wedding ‘Story’ That Found Inspiration in Disney Park Guide Maps


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: The Dress Shop Premieres Child Dress Sizes of Popular Designs at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Say Aloha to the New Stitch Cupcake at Disney’s All-Star Sports Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News/Rumor*

Disney Will Not Theme The Massive Show Building for the Guardians of the Galaxy Roller Coaster at Epcot

This still seems unclear. Some say yes it will be and some now say no.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor*
> 
> Disney Will Not Theme The Massive Show Building for the Guardians of the Galaxy Roller Coaster at Epcot
> 
> This still seems unclear. Some say yes it will be and some now say no.



I thought when that post about the building being themed came out I didn't believe it. The building is set back from the park, and it doesn't make sense to theme the building - and it certainly doesn't make sense to theme it with an alien landscape in Future World. I think in the end it will get some sort of neutral color to make it blend in visually as much as possible. They can even probably hide it pretty well right at the ride entrance with some tall trees. (Similar to how at the land you don't see the Soarin' buildings, but if you are in WS you do.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor*
> 
> Disney Will Not Theme The Massive Show Building for the Guardians of the Galaxy Roller Coaster at Epcot
> 
> This still seems unclear. Some say yes it will be and some now say no.




"However, internal sources claim Disney is not worried about the sight-lines in the area as the building is only (mostly) visible from the parking lot or from across World Showcase."

I mean, it's huge, they have to theme it a bit - I can't imagine it just being like a concrete gray box ... now, that doesn't mean it needs tons of themeing to look like a Xandarian building or something, but at least something to sort of match the updated UoE building or something


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> "However, internal sources claim Disney is not worried about the sight-lines in the area as the building is only (mostly) visible from the parking lot or from across World Showcase."
> 
> I mean, it's huge, they have to theme it a bit - I can't imagine it just being like a concrete gray box ... now, that doesn't mean it needs tons of themeing to look like a Xandarian building or something, but at least something to sort of match the updated UoE building or something


Yeah they would at least paint it or something like the Soarin building.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
From MarioGraciotti on twitter 

“Some new info on the DisneySea expansion rides:


Frozen - 95,900 sq.ft - Boat Ride

Tangled - 38,900 sq.ft - Boat Ride

Peter Pan - 82,100 sq.ft - Motion-base Ride

Tinkerbell - 5,800 sq.ft - Trackless Ride


For comparion, Sinbad is 60,000 and Hunny Hunt is 50,000”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> From MarioGraciotti on twitter
> 
> “Some new info on the DisneySea expansion rides:
> 
> 
> Frozen - 95,900 sq.ft - Boat Ride
> 
> Tangled - 38,900 sq.ft - Boat Ride
> 
> Peter Pan - 82,100 sq.ft - Motion-base Ride
> 
> Tinkerbell - 5,800 sq.ft - Trackless Ride
> 
> 
> For comparion, Sinbad is 60,000 and Hunny Hunt is 50,000”




Cool info - makes Tinkerbell seem like a really small thing

Just google maped the size of the Frozen Ever After Show Building and got 35,000 sq ft - so this Frozen ride would be like triple the size (and also, this would make the Tangle ride pretty similar size, so perhaps it will be very similar indeed, just different theme)

excited about the prospect of a major, major Peter Pan attraction


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Cool info - makes Tinkerbell seem like a really small thing
> 
> Just google maped the size of the Frozen Ever After Show Building and got 35,000 sq ft - so this Frozen ride would be like triple the size (and also, this would make the Tangle ride pretty similar size, so perhaps it will be very similar indeed, just different theme)
> 
> excited about the prospect of a major, major Peter Pan attraction


Yeah the Frozen ride is supposed to be the best of any of them in the world when all is said and done.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> makes Tinkerbell seem like a really small thing



Tinkerbell is a really small thing!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Tinkerbell is a really small thing!



fair point ... suppose if the attraction is aimed at actual fairies it should feel huge!

Clearly I should have typed "Tinkerbell's attraction"


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> From MarioGraciotti on twitter
> 
> “Some new info on the DisneySea expansion rides:
> 
> 
> Frozen - 95,900 sq.ft - Boat Ride
> 
> Tangled - 38,900 sq.ft - Boat Ride
> 
> Peter Pan - 82,100 sq.ft - Motion-base Ride
> 
> Tinkerbell - 5,800 sq.ft - Trackless Ride
> 
> 
> For comparion, Sinbad is 60,000 and Hunny Hunt is 50,000”





So essentially the Frozen Ride is going to be bigger than splash mountain  at Tokyo or WDW and only slightly smaller then Pirates at DisneyLand?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
AP Toy Story Land access is now live 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/break...story-land-exclusive-access-sign-up-now-live/


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP Toy Story Land access is now live
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/break...story-land-exclusive-access-sign-up-now-live/



If you didn't get the email, here is a link shared by another poster here on the Dis that worked for me:


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/authentication/login/?returnUrl=%2Fpassholder-program%2Fverify%2F


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP Toy Story Land access is now live
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/break...story-land-exclusive-access-sign-up-now-live/



and we pushed our yearly F&W September trip back to Dec this year to do Christmas decorations again since we haven't been to see them for quite a few years. Oh well!


----------



## Teamubr

rteetz said:


> AP Toy Story Land access is now live
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/break...story-land-exclusive-access-sign-up-now-live/


And it's gone...

 

j


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP Toy Story Land access is now live
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/break...story-land-exclusive-access-sign-up-now-live/





Teamubr said:


> And it's gone...



Missed it, but does anyone know what the actual DATES were. We are only there September 1st and 2nd, and we have a non-passholder with us, so probably weren't going to be able to go anyways, but I would've liked to have known if we had a shot or not. There's nothing about what dates anywhere.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Missed it, but does anyone know what the actual DATES were. We are only there September 1st and 2nd, and we have a non-passholder with us, so probably weren't going to be able to go anyways, but I would've liked to have known if we had a shot or not. There's nothing about what dates anywhere.



I missed the ending date but it started Sept 4th - I was looking to know if it would impact our stay or not


----------



## ddluvsdisney

The ending date was the 29th. Would all APs have gotten a notification email?? I didn't know about it until I just read it.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Missed it, but does anyone know what the actual DATES were. We are only there September 1st and 2nd, and we have a non-passholder with us, so probably weren't going to be able to go anyways, but I would've liked to have known if we had a shot or not. There's nothing about what dates anywhere.


I think it started September 4th and was most of the month until the 29th.


----------



## rteetz

ddluvsdisney said:


> The ending date was the 29th. Would all APs have gotten a notification email?? I didn't know about it until I just read it.


I received an email.


----------



## CJK

ddluvsdisney said:


> The ending date was the 29th. Would all APs have gotten a notification email?? I didn't know about it until I just read it.


Some annual pass holders like myself NEVER receive emails.  I just read about it here. I've tried many different tactics to get emails from Disney, but nothing has worked.


----------



## ddluvsdisney

CJK said:


> Some annual pass holders like myself NEVER receive emails.  I just read about it here. I've tried many different tactics to get emails from Disney, but nothing has worked.


That is so sad!! I'll have to ask my DH if he got an email.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I think it started September 4th and was most of the month until the 29th.



WEll, then we missed nothing since we're out September 2nd. Thanks everyone for the answer!


----------



## Fantasia79

CJK said:


> Some annual pass holders like myself NEVER receive emails.  I just read about it here. I've tried many different tactics to get emails from Disney, but nothing has worked.



I don’t get emails either


----------



## Teamubr

It said it was Sept 4-29. Tuesday-Saturday. I arrive on the 4th. Oh well.

j


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Avengers: Infinity War Hits Blu-ray August 14, Digitally July 31


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   New Souvenir Cup Now Available at LEGOLAND Florida Resort


----------



## FoxC63

Hmm, this straw looks weird.



Isn't it suppose to go into the cup and shouldn't it be longer?


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Hmm, this straw looks weird.
> 
> View attachment 336405
> 
> Isn't suppose to go into the cup and shouldn't it be longer?


I believe that’s just the angle of the photo... 

I know you’re joking tho.


----------



## FoxC63

Busted!


----------



## mum22girlz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP Toy Story Land access is now live
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/break...story-land-exclusive-access-sign-up-now-live/



I was able to register. There were two time slots to choose from 7-8am or 8-9am. My DH and I are doing a quick trip for MNSSHP and I'm disappointed that I will have to leave him behind as he does not have an AP. Looking back, I wish I would have chosen a different day, but I was so excited that I had gotten the email that I registered right then and there without taking a look at my plans LOL!


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Avengers: Infinity War Hits Blu-ray August 14, Digitally July 31



But not in 3D.


----------



## Disneymom1126

********** said:


> I thought when that post about the building being themed came out I didn't believe it. The building is set back from the park, and it doesn't make sense to theme the building - and it certainly doesn't make sense to theme it with an alien landscape in Future World. I think in the end it will get some sort of neutral color to make it blend in visually as much as possible. They can even probably hide it pretty well right at the ride entrance with some tall trees. (Similar to how at the land you don't see the Soarin' buildings, but if you are in WS you do.)



I know I'm a day late on this (busy day at work yesterday so I'm just catching up), but I tend to agree they will probably make it blend in with paint and landscaping. I think its close proximity to Spaceship Earth and large size would make them not want to draw attention away from the visual icon of Epcot by creating an elaborate theme on the building.


----------



## Fantasia79

The structure is so large, I don’t think they can leave it bare.  But, that’s a good point about something more neutral or minimalist as opposed to an alien spaceship.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Wonderground Premieres New Splash Mountain, Tiki Room, Alice, and Snow White Attraction Merchandise


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Fried Cauliflower and Jalapeno Poppers Saddle-up at Golden Oak Outpost at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Violet’s Force Field Punch and Dash’s Super Lemonade at the Incredible Tomorrowland Expo in Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Comcast Counters 21st Century Fox's Latest Bid for Sky News


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line Highlights Two New Swedish Ports for 2019


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS - Wolfgang Puck Bar and Grill construction at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Have You Spotted This Giant Donald Duck at Shanghai Disney Resort?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN Films to Release New Docuseries, “Enhanced” Exclusively on ESPN+


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN, Disney XD, and Blizzard Entertainment Ink Multiyear Telecast Agreement for Overwatch League


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cast Announced as Production Begins on Freeform’s “Life Size 2”


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Have You Spotted This Giant Donald Duck at Shanghai Disney Resort?



That is adorable. Reminds me of the giant yellow rubber duck that tours around. Saw it in Pittsburgh.

Ugh, time to throw myself into the boards with typical after trip misery.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: New Fried Cauliflower and Jalapeno Poppers Saddle-up at Golden Oak Outpost at Magic Kingdom



Yes!  Now on my snack list.


----------



## STLstone

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That is adorable. Reminds me of the giant yellow rubber duck that tours around. Saw it in Pittsburgh.
> 
> *Ugh, time to throw myself into the boards with typical after trip misery.*


That is basically what I spend 90% of my time here doing.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

STLstone said:


> That is basically what I spend 90% of my time here doing.



It's a real problem  

I think my boards usage goes way up for the month or so after a trip.

At least I have mnsshp and hhn in early October.


----------



## Firebird060

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That is adorable. Reminds me of the giant yellow rubber duck that tours around. Saw it in Pittsburgh.
> 
> Ugh, time to throw myself into the boards with typical after trip misery.


No its time to plan the next one lol


----------



## Killer Fish

Moliphino said:


> But not in 3D.



Or the proper IMAX aspect ratio.


----------



## Moliphino

Killer Fish said:


> Or the proper IMAX aspect ratio.



I just pre-ordered from Amazon UK, since they have region free 3D Blurays. Having to wait for international shipping is annoying, though.


----------



## Killer Fish

Moliphino said:


> I just pre-ordered from Amazon UK, since they have region free 3D Blurays. Having to wait for international shipping is annoying, though.



Nice!

Does only the 3D version have the proper aspect ratio?

I am retiring my 3D Plasma shortly and bringing a 4K OLED to my main room so I was thinking it would be pointless to import that version unless it also includes the normal disc with the same aspect ratio.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Restaurants Featured in Visit Orlando's Annual Magical Dining Month


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Interview with Dan Cockerell

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...xit-interview-and-life-after-disney-part-one/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Went and saw Ant-Man and the Wasp on Tuesday night. I actually liked it better than the first one and the funny bits kept up without feeling too pushed (at least it felt that was to us). Ant-Man is not my fav Marvel film collection and yet at the same time it's a nice break from the typical Marvel movies.

No spoiler here but stay til at least the first mid-credit scene cuz holy moly. The second end-credit scene isn't as important but we still stayed and the very end part got a bit of a gasp from those who stayed (a much bigger gasp for the first mid-credit scene though).


----------



## j2thomason

We are currently at DHS and several rides are down. Apparently the air conditioning has gone down in many areas of the park


----------



## DISnewjersey

j2thomason said:


> We are currently at DHS and several rides are down. Apparently the air conditioning has gone down in many areas of the park



I just looked at the app and Toy Story Land, ToT, RnR, and Star Tours are all temporarily closed. Literally all the rides in that park are down right now. That’s not good.


----------



## The Pho

DISnewjersey said:


> I just looked at the app and Toy Story Land, ToT, RnR, and Star Tours are all temporarily closed. Literally all the rides in that park are down right now. That’s not good.


Luckily they still have Muppets!


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Cast Announced as Production Begins on Freeform’s “Life Size 2”


I honestly loved the original movie as a kid and will have to see this. I owned it on VHS hahaha (Eve's great no matter where she goes...)


----------



## The Pho

Sounds like there was an equipment fire that took down the AC park wide.


----------



## FoxC63

The Pho said:


> Sounds like there was an equipment fire that took down the AC park wide.


 in this heat!


----------



## j2thomason

The Pho said:


> Sounds like there was an equipment fire that took down the AC park wide.


We are at Sci Fi now. When we got here you could tell that the air was not working.  After we were seated someone was passing out little packaged wet towels. The air is back on now here but the attractions are not back online yet. We did get an apology notification on the MDE app from Disney. I wish I had taken a picture of it but I closed it after I read it.


----------



## The Pho

j2thomason said:


> We are at Sci Fi now. When we got here you could tell that the air was not working.  After we were seated someone was passing out little packaged wet towels. The air is back on now here but the attractions are not back online yet. We did get an apology notification on the MDE app from Disney. I wish I had taken a picture of it but I closed it after I read it.


It should've been this:


----------



## rteetz

Yep looks like issues all over DHS

http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/break...s-hollywood-studios-closed-due-to-power-loss/


----------



## j2thomason

Just received this as we got in line for a bus back to Pop Century.


----------



## hertamaniac

j2thomason said:


> View attachment 336577 Just received this as we got in line for a bus back to Pop Century.



I wonder if this will make WDW investigate increasing their in-progress solar park?  Energy storage might add some stability to the parks.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> I wonder if this will make WDW investigate increasing their in-progress solar park?  Energy storage might add some stability to the parks.


Todays outage was due to a small fire in the cooling systems backstage. This caused a wide spread outage to most attractions and A/C.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> Todays outage was due to a small fire in the cooling systems backstage. This caused a wide spread outage to most attractions and A/C.



I find it curious that a small fire backstage can cause a wide spread outage.  Perhaps this was a legacy electrical system where they were all interconnected?  The solar field might be able to add grid stability at WDW in the event of localized outage(s).


----------



## MommaBerd

Regarding the shows in the Asian parks, I wish that Disney could create a way - maybe through the app or a limited acces link - that will translate the basic dialogue, either written or via audio. When we went to the Jack sparrow show in Shanghai, our brains were *so tired* afterward. Asian languages are SO different from our own, and our brains were working really hard - subconsciously - to try to translate and understand the dialogue. It could work both ways - provide the dialogue for US shows in a few other languages.


----------



## Firebird060

considering the solar parks on Disney property are still not technically owned by Disney 100 percent and they end up buying that electricity the solar grid isnt really going to stop these type of issues from happening,  As the park ages the infrastructure that is in place also ages and will eventually also need to be replaced.  Where the electricity comes from to the parks will not have a impact on these type of system failures.   What caused this is more than likely a cooling system that prob has been there since opening and was in need of replacing of some integral part but instead of replacing Disney was prob band aiding it until it failed, I suspect the cooling systems at WDW will prob get some much needed preventive maintenance now


----------



## hertamaniac

The idea of the expanded solar field could be to supplement DC power/energy as WDW sees fit.  It's not a matter of being able to stop these events, but to mitigate the risk with fast, reactionary capabilities.  This goes back to how WDW/Ready Creek is going to interconnect the new 50MW farm coming online.  I think yesterday's events should inspire the energy consultants to take a hard look at how to utilize the solar farm best whether directly tied, partitioned as separate microgrids, or a combination with fast response energy storage.

If this was an older system failure, this makes me think that the electrical infrastructure needs a massive review.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> I find it curious that a small fire backstage can cause a wide spread outage.  Perhaps this was a legacy electrical system where they were all interconnected?  The solar field might be able to add grid stability at WDW in the event of localized outage(s).


Many of Disney’s systems are connected.


----------



## Firebird060

Disney has 2 power plants on site already there electrical grid is already intertwined,  more than like the fire caused disney to cut the power to DHS. Heating and cooling on the scale of Disney usually means they are requiring alot of electricity.  The power outage was more than likely caused by the fact that disney had to to cut power to that part of there grid so they could address the fire and fix the issue.  Much like when there is a house fire on your street that could be close to a power line. The power company might kill the electricity to that part of the grid to mitigate the safety issues that electricity could cause to those fighting a fire.   What you are suggesting would make since if the issue was because of a transformer or some sub station was on fire.  In this case it would seem that Disney itself more than likely cut the power because of the fire.   The fire may have been caused by some short circuit in the Heating and cooling system or it could have been caused by some other means. But hvac systems of that magnitude tend to not be able to be unplugged  like a house hold appliance and tend to have to deal with some sort of condensation and water,  both of that would make it prudent regardless of cause of fire to cut power to the section of the park.  The reasons we saw issues outside of the HVAC system is more to do with the fact that Disney obviously didnt have it on a separate part of its grid from the rides that saw outages.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Layer Cakes Coming Soon to Sprinkles Cupcakes at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Resort Update – I Melt For You


----------



## loutoo

hertamaniac said:


> I find it curious that a small fire backstage can cause a wide spread outage.  Perhaps this was a legacy electrical system where they were all interconnected?  The solar field might be able to add grid stability at WDW in the event of localized outage(s).



Cooling systems on large campuses (colleges, businesses, theme parks, etc.) work far differently than what homes and buildings use.  They rely on cooling or chilling facilities that are entire buildings dedicated to cooling water or air as efficiently as possible and then distributing it across the campus.  I assume that it was I such a building the problem arose.

This would not be a legacy system, but most likely a state of the art facility that functions far more effectively than what we use at home.

It would also have nothing to do with the power grid aside from using energy from it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Even MORE Mary Blair Inspired Merchandise Arrives at Contemporary Resort


----------



## rteetz

loutoo said:


> Cooling systems on large campuses (colleges, businesses, theme parks, etc.) work far differently than what homes and buildings use.  They rely on cooling or chilling facilities that are entire buildings dedicated to cooling water or air as efficiently as possible and then distributing it across the campus.  I assume that it was I such a building the problem arose.
> 
> This would not be a legacy system, but most likely a state of the art facility that functions far more effectively than what we use at home.
> 
> It would also have nothing to do with the power grid aside from using energy from it.


Yes this is exactly what Disney does.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Rendez-vous Gourmand Food Festival Returning to Disneyland Paris with New International Menu


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Basin refurbishment at Disney Springs

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/b...ndergoing-refurbishment-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reel Vogue closing for a refurbishment 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/v...-closing-for-short-refurbishment-mid-july.htm


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> Many of Disney’s systems are connected.



And therein lies the risk unless they are able to quickly switchgate energy/power in events like happened yesterday; the definition of quick is subjective.  Failure modes occur, but the question of time to reactionary energy/power diversion is a question I have.


----------



## Firebird060

hertamaniac said:


> And therein lies the risk unless they are able to quickly switchgate energy/power in events like happened yesterday; the definition of quick is subjective.  Failure modes occur, but the question of time to reactionary energy/power diversion is a question I have.



Its unlikely that Disney would do much to change the way the parks specifically are setup in there power grid. Since Disney loves to run Utilities under ground.  It would involve dismantlement and replace of two much infrastructure to make it feasible unless they actually closed the parks to do so.. Even Magic Kingdom which has the most extensive Use to Utilidoors and Corridors would take to much retro fitting and require to much work for Disney to conceivably even try


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: See How the Disneyland Resort Candy Makers Create These Pixar-Inspired Treats


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sleeping Beauty Toms Arrive Early at Curl in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Iridescent Blue Sparking Wine and Unicorn Macaron Shine at Amorette’s Patisserie


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Two New Restaurants Break Ground at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Three Caballeros merchandise 

https://t.co/a4FSJO2JcC?amp=1


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Three Caballeros merchandise
> 
> https://t.co/a4FSJO2JcC?amp=1



If that stuff said "Fiesta Hoy!" I would buy it.


----------



## FoxC63

Really wish Disney et al. would do more embroidery work.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Guardians Update

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-ic...rdians-of-the-galaxy-roller-coaster-at-epcot/


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Guardians Update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-ic...rdians-of-the-galaxy-roller-coaster-at-epcot/



Could we eventually see projection mapping on this facade?


----------



## MichiganScott

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Sleeping Beauty Toms Arrive Early at Curl in Disney Springs



Strangest sentence I've ever seen on this forum


----------



## hertamaniac

Firebird060 said:


> Its unlikely that Disney would do much to change the way the parks specifically are setup in there power grid. Since Disney loves to run Utilities under ground.  It would involve dismantlement and replace of two much infrastructure to make it feasible unless they actually closed the parks to do so.. Even Magic Kingdom which has the most extensive Use to Utilidoors and Corridors would take to much retro fitting and require to much work for Disney to conceivably even try



Unlikely until the current infrastructure mandates a holistic change (reference current monorail situation and pushing operational limits).  

I respectfully disagree that it absolutely, has to involve an approach of using the current underground labyrinth.  What I am introducing is a question for an approach in a series of partitioned microgrids for each WDW theme park (for the time being) to provide enough switch-over buffer until the system self-adjusts (likely based on voltage or amperage drop within a tolerance specification and is rate-based).  The U.S. military is well aware of the security priority as part of a secured microgrid for our FOB (forward operating bases).  

I do not want to spin this into a technical discussion on this thread, but I do have some/extensive background on this front from a domestic perspective.


----------



## hertamaniac

loutoo said:


> Cooling systems on large campuses (colleges, businesses, theme parks, etc.) work far differently than what homes and buildings use.  They rely on cooling or chilling facilities that are entire buildings dedicated to cooling water or air as efficiently as possible and then distributing it across the campus.  I assume that it was I such a building the problem arose.
> 
> This would not be a legacy system, but most likely a state of the art facility that functions far more effectively than what we use at home.
> 
> It would also have nothing to do with the power grid aside from using energy from it.



Actually and referring to state-of-the-art, my somewhat recent visit to USC (University of Southern California) - San Diego campus, relied on their self-sufficiency to back-supply the greater SD (San Diego region) through a multitude of renewable sources (bio, azimuth PV, storage containers, etc.).  They are able to achieve ~$800K net savings from San Diego; I best stop here as I don't want to potentially compromise NDA's.

I am well aware of the the cooling requirement challenges for Universities as I/we worked directly with Florida Power and Light (FP&L) and (FESC) Florida Energy Storage Consortium to present tangible solutions to businesses/commerce/residential.


----------



## WiredForFlight

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Guardians Update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-ic...rdians-of-the-galaxy-roller-coaster-at-epcot/




I am shocked the Universe of Energy signage still remains up at this point.


----------



## danikoski

MichiganScott said:


> Strangest sentence I've ever seen on this forum



Yep...I had to click because I had no idea what that sentence meant


----------



## Firebird060

hertamaniac said:


> Unlikely until the current infrastructure mandates a holistic change (reference current monorail situation and pushing operational limits).
> 
> I respectfully disagree that it absolutely, has to involve an approach of using the current underground labyrinth.  What I am introducing is a question for an approach in a series of partitioned microgrids for each WDW theme park (for the time being) to provide enough switch-over buffer until the system self-adjusts (likely based on voltage or amperage drop within a tolerance specification and is rate-based).  The U.S. military is well aware of the security priority as part of a secured microgrid for our FOB (forward operating bases).
> 
> I do not want to spin this into a technical discussion on this thread, but I do have some/extensive background on this front from a domestic perspective.



I’m not saying it can’t be done, I’m saying it’s unlikely that Disney would want to assume the cost which you can verify is a large one. Regardless of how it’s  implemented it would still require vast amount of both capital and time. The work would more than likely have to be completed at night and in phases.  Disney has proven they are willing to retrofit some infrastructure aka monorails but only so far. Aka buying new trains or building new trains on a older rail size standard, instead of adopting a new standard and replacing the current beams and that is client facing and a Disney icon.  Disney would be unlikely to invest in something that doesn’t give them significant capital gains or isn’t client facing and required they may take that approach if they build a 5th Park in the future but I doubt the cost and risks to operations of such a upgrade would ever be done at the original 4.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sterling K. Brown, Evan Rachel Wood May Join 'Frozen 2' Cast


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Remember reading pages back about decreased crowds expected this summer (not sure how much this was based on — some discounts being offered?).

Just noticed that MK hours have been extended during our Aug trip (11pm close and some 8am opens), which they did NOT do last year (something I complained a good deal about!!).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New activity at the Kidcot stations starting July 15th:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...p-experience-coming-to-epcots-world-showcase/

I had seen before that the Duffy on a stick was going away but looks like new activity isn’t just a different thing to color but now a suitcase shaped ziploc baggie that kids will use to collect traveler cards and stickers from the different locations


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> New activity at the Kidcot stations starting July 15th:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...p-experience-coming-to-epcots-world-showcase/
> 
> I had seen before that the Duffy on a stick was going away but looks like new activity isn’t just a different thing to color but now a suitcase shaped ziploc baggie that kids will use to collect traveler cards and stickers from the different locations


My 7 yo is really excited about this. We did the Duffy thing twice, the passport thing once, and now we will do this this week. Hoping for the same great interactions with the CMs. She loves, as do her dad and I, talking with the CMs in each country.


----------



## tarak

TheMaxRebo said:


> New activity at the Kidcot stations starting July 15th:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...p-experience-coming-to-epcots-world-showcase/
> 
> I had seen before that the Duffy on a stick was going away but looks like new activity isn’t just a different thing to color but now a suitcase shaped ziploc baggie that kids will use to collect traveler cards and stickers from the different locations



This looks like a nice improvement.  The coloring always sort of drove me nuts.  I freely admit to being a parent who didn't want to pay for park tickets and watch my kid color all day at epcot.


----------



## Gusey

I am getting Wilderness Explorers vibe from this, which is a good thing as that is a great free activity to do that involves exploring the different areas of the park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Face Painting Will be Unavailable at Hollywood Studios July 16-23


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> New activity at the Kidcot stations starting July 15th:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...p-experience-coming-to-epcots-world-showcase/
> 
> I had seen before that the Duffy on a stick was going away but looks like new activity isn’t just a different thing to color but now a suitcase shaped ziploc baggie that kids will use to collect traveler cards and stickers from the different locations



Wonder if this means no more coloring stations. It was a great distraction for the kids that parents could split up to explore the country. (One stay with the child and one walk around the country.) The kids would sit and color forever if you let them. Not sure just getting a sticker would be as good. Will be intersting to see what it actually ends up being.


----------



## FoxC63

There's also the pressed pennies a parent with child can collect while the other parent meanders EPCOT.  Some of these are exclusive to the park and limited to an event.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Millennial Pink and Frosted Clear Phone Cases Now Available Through D-Tech on Demand at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: Bring “it’s a small world” Home With This Amazing New Musical Collectible from Disney Parks


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS, VIDEO: Bring “it’s a small world” Home With This Amazing New Musical Collectible from Disney Parks



oh my god. I love this. It makes me happy.

Is it only sold at the Christmas Shop in Disney? Can I call and have it sent to me?

I need.


----------



## PolyRob

Farro said:


> oh my god. I love this. It makes me happy.
> 
> Is it only sold at the Christmas Shop in Disney? Can I call and have it sent to me?
> 
> I need.


I’m thinking the same thing, it’s adorable! I did not see it in the shop parks app... yet.


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS, VIDEO: Bring “it’s a small world” Home With This Amazing New Musical Collectible from Disney Parks



Showed my wife and she loved it!  Then we saw the price tag...

$100?!


----------



## Farro

Jetku said:


> Showed my wife and she loved it!  Then we saw the price tag...
> 
> $100?!



I would spend that in a heartbeat for this. Totally worth it!


----------



## TomServo27

Bernie Sanders is going after Iger. 

https://deadline.com/2018/07/bernie...rs-400-million-dollar-pay-package-1202426145/


----------



## PolyRob

Jetku said:


> Showed my wife and she loved it!  Then we saw the price tag...
> 
> $100?!





Farro said:


> I would spend that in a heartbeat for this. Totally worth it!



I am hoping the Friends and Family 25% can be applied. If not, 20% AP is better than nothing! I should probably hold-off though, I did recently drop a decent chunk of change in DHS on TSL merchandise.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TomServo27 said:


> Bernie Sanders is going after Iger.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2018/07/bernie...rs-400-million-dollar-pay-package-1202426145/



“
Sanders’ earlier attack got under Iger’s skin. In a Facebook post, he fired back:

“To Bernie Sanders: We created 11,000 new jobs at Disneyland in the past decade and our company has created 18,000 in the U.S. in the last five years. How many jobs have you created? What have you contributed to the U.S. economy?” “

Dang


----------



## Teamubr

TheMaxRebo said:


> “our company has created 18,000 in the U.S. in the last five years. How many jobs have you created? What have you contributed to the U.S. economy?”


Because I'm a numbers geek and my job often has me in meetings questioning senior leaders metrics, I had to do some simple math on Bernie's and Iger's claims. 

Iger claimed Disney created 18,000 jobs over 5 years. That sounds great, and I'm sure it is for many of those people. The Bernie article says Iger can earn up to $423 million in the next 4 years. Seems reasonable for the scope of responsibility he has running TDC.

Let's see how much Iger earned for each job created. I'm going to round the $423 million in 4 years up to $500 million in 5 years to make the math comparison easier. $500 million/18,000 = $27,777 per hire. Impressive, especially when you consider many of those hires might make $10/hour, or just under $21,000/year if they work full time. 

No political judgement here. Just the numbers. 

j


----------



## piglet1979

********** said:


> Wonder if this means no more coloring stations. It was a great distraction for the kids that parents could split up to explore the country. (One stay with the child and one walk around the country.) The kids would sit and color forever if you let them. Not sure just getting a sticker would be as good. Will be intersting to see what it actually ends up being.



I was just saying this same thing to my DH.  Our DD hated WS and this was a huge help.  She loved coloring so she would stop at each place and color some of her Duffy.  DS just loved talked to the CM and learning about their culture.  If it wasn't for the coloring DD would have made our time their miserable.


----------



## Farro

TomServo27 said:


> Bernie Sanders is going after Iger.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2018/07/bernie...rs-400-million-dollar-pay-package-1202426145/





TheMaxRebo said:


> “
> Sanders’ earlier attack got under Iger’s skin. In a Facebook post, he fired back:
> 
> “To Bernie Sanders: We created 11,000 new jobs at Disneyland in the past decade and our company has created 18,000 in the U.S. in the last five years. How many jobs have you created? What have you contributed to the U.S. economy?” “
> 
> Dang





Teamubr said:


> Because I'm a numbers geek and my job often has me in meetings questioning senior leaders metrics, I had to do some simple math on Bernie's and Iger's claims.
> 
> Iger claimed Disney created 18,000 jobs over 5 years. That sounds great, and I'm sure it is for many of those people. The Bernie article says Iger can earn up to $423 million in the next 4 years. Seems reasonable for the scope of responsibility he has running TDC.
> 
> Let's see how much Iger earned for each job created. I'm going to round the $423 million in 4 years up to $500 million in 5 years to make the math comparison easier. $500 million/18,000 = $27,777 per hire. Impressive, especially when you consider many of those hires might make $10/hour, or just under $21,000/year if they work full time.
> 
> No political judgement here. Just the numbers.
> 
> j



Oh no! This place is my one respite from the real world. Let's not give people a chance to show their true colors, okay?

Or just discuss. I can choose to not read.


----------



## rteetz

Let’s just stop this Sanders Iger thing here please.


----------



## mara512

rteetz said:


> Let’s just stop this Sanders Iger thing here please.




Thank you


----------



## dclpluto

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Two New Restaurants Break Ground at Epcot



Great news. Have you heard anything new about the haunted mansion restaurant in magic kingdom? When are they going to start building it and when do they expect it to be open? 
Thanks


----------



## jknezek

dclpluto said:


> Great news. Have you heard anything new about the haunted mansion restaurant in magic kingdom? When are they going to start building it and when do they expect it to be open?
> Thanks


I don't think that one ever made it past the rumor stage.


----------



## dclpluto

jknezek said:


> I don't think that one ever made it past the rumor stage.



That sucks.


----------



## FoxC63

dclpluto said:


> That sucks.



Yep, 999 ways!


----------



## DisneyBabies

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: The Dress Shop Premieres Child Dress Sizes of Popular Designs at Disney Springs



YES! We are taking DD2 for a quick trip in September for MNSSHP and we know it is going to be HOT, so a costume will be out ... but these are great ... dress up but not DRESS up ... and both our DD's love the dresses they saw at DTD at Disneyland ... Can I order these online? I'd love to have them before the trip.



TheMaxRebo said:


> New activity at the Kidcot stations starting July 15th:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...p-experience-coming-to-epcots-world-showcase/
> 
> I had seen before that the Duffy on a stick was going away but looks like new activity isn’t just a different thing to color but now a suitcase shaped ziploc baggie that kids will use to collect traveler cards and stickers from the different locations



This sounds great! Can't wait to see what DD2 thinks of this. She wasn't interested in the Duffy thing last time.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland to Celebrate 63 Years with Pre-Parade Character Cavalcade


----------



## rteetz

*News*

FIRST LOOK: New Ziploc Activity Replaces Duffy the Disney Bear at Kidcot


----------



## mara512

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> FIRST LOOK: New Ziploc Activity Replaces Duffy the Disney Bear at Kidcot




I think this looks like fun!
For kids of course


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> FIRST LOOK: New Ziploc Activity Replaces Duffy the Disney Bear at Kidcot



LOVE this! It’s a much better activity, IMO.


----------



## Firebird060

DisneyBabies said:


> YES! We are taking DD2 for a quick trip in September for MNSSHP and we know it is going to be HOT, so a costume will be out ... but these are great ... dress up but not DRESS up ... and both our DD's love the dresses they saw at DTD at Disneyland ... Can I order these online? I'd love to have them before the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds great! Can't wait to see what DD2 thinks of this. She wasn't interested in the Duffy thing last time.


Yes you can normally buy the dress shop dresses online from shop Disney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Admission to SeaWorld No Longer Included with Discovery Cove Tickets


----------



## jade1

Any idea what the Toy Story land trucks are about? There were 3 in a row and have video running on the sides, DD saw them in Kissimmee. I guess it could simply be advertising TSL.

Maybe to boost attendance.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Any idea what the Toy Story land trucks are about? There were 3 in a row and have video running on the sides, DD saw them in Kissimmee. I guess it could simply be advertising TSL.
> 
> Maybe to boost attendance.
> 
> View attachment 337083


Yep it is advertising.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Yep it is advertising.



Thanks, what an easy job geez.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Here’s a quick ~1 min video of the trucks from vloggers Paging Mr Morrow who happened to catch several fueling up at a gas station.  The trucks look amazing - video on 3 sides and sound effects!


----------



## jknezek

2xcited2sleep said:


> Here’s a quick ~1 min video of the trucks from vloggers Paging Mr Morrow who happened to catch several fueling up at a gas station.  The trucks look amazing - video on 3 sides and sound effects!


I have to admit, things like this drive me crazy. Any environmental bona-fides Disney claims go out the window when you pay people to drive trucks, with generators hammering away in the back, around in circles for the sole purpose of advertising. I hated seeing it when I lived in NYC and regardless of how cute this looks, it's an obnoxious and wasteful form of advertising. 

But yeah... no more plastic bags! Huzzah!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

jknezek said:


> I have to admit, things like this drive me crazy. Any environmental bona-fides Disney claims go out the window when you pay people to drive trucks, with generators hammering away in the back, around in circles for the sole purpose of advertising. I hated seeing it when I lived in NYC and regardless of how cute this looks, it's an obnoxious and wasteful form of advertising.
> 
> But yeah... no more plastic bags! Huzzah!



I didn’t think about potential environmental impacts.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

2xcited2sleep said:


> I didn’t think about potential environmental impacts.


I didn't and I won't.  Seems like a ridiculous standard to hold a company to, to me. If it isn't perfect it's bad?  I don't subscribe to that.


----------



## Disneymom1126

jknezek said:


> I don't think that one ever made it past the rumor stage.



The thing that's frustrating about this to me not just that a Haunted Mansion themed restaurant seems like it would be a lot of fun, but that Magic Kingdom could really use another table service restaurant. There are already so many options at Epcot that I haven't begun to try all of the ones that are already there not to mention the many times of the year when Epcot has food kiosks set up for special events.  Sometimes these decisions just don't seem to make a lot of sense.


----------



## Farro

Disneymom1126 said:


> The thing that's frustrating about this to me not just that a Haunted Mansion themed restaurant seems like it would be a lot of fun, but that Magic Kingdom could really use another table service restaurant. There are already so many options at Epcot that I haven't begun to try all of the ones that are already there not to mention the many times of the year when Epcot has food kiosks set up for special events.  Sometimes these decisions just don't seem to make a lot of sense.



I don't think they need one. They have:

Be Our Guest
Skipper Canteen
The Plaza
Tony's Town Square
Crystal Palace

and I think I'm missing one?

Epcot has more options because The World Showcase is obviously going to showcase food of the countries. And it's not an attraction heavy park, their food is part of Epcot's "attractions".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I don't think they need one. They have:
> 
> Be Our Guest
> Skipper Canteen
> The Plaza
> Tony's Town Square
> Crystal Palace
> 
> and I think I'm missing one?
> 
> Epcot has more options because The World Showcase is obviously going to showcase food of the countries. And it's not an attraction heavy park, their food is part of Epcot's "attractions".




Forgot Cinderella's Royal Table

I would love a Haunted Mansion one - even if more of a lounge or something vs a full on table service restaurant (so something like Nomad Lounge or Baseline Tap House) .... granted my idea was always to have it in the "basement" of the mansion and part of an underground connection to Tom Sawyer Island - so clearly I didn't get the memo about staying on budget


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I have to admit, things like this drive me crazy. Any environmental bona-fides Disney claims go out the window when you pay people to drive trucks, with generators hammering away in the back, around in circles for the sole purpose of advertising. I hated seeing it when I lived in NYC and regardless of how cute this looks, it's an obnoxious and wasteful form of advertising.
> 
> But yeah... no more plastic bags! Huzzah!





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I didn't and I won't.  Seems like a ridiculous standard to hold a company to, to me. If it isn't perfect it's bad?  I don't subscribe to that.



I will say sometimes the optics look bad and it is hard to take them seriously then when they say they are dropping free bags at the Disney Store's in malls because they are "going green" ..

... but then add Ziploc as a sponsor for the Kidcot stations that includes, you guessed it, plastic bags, and then do things like this

To be honest, I don't really mind/care all that much, but does make any pledge they have about "being green" run a bit hallow  - especially when things happen so close together (that said, even if the "no bags" thing is more about $ than being green it isn't a bad thing to reduce the # of plastic bags out there)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Tower of Terror Lenticular photo

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-pi...r-photo-at-the-twilight-zone-tower-of-terror/


----------



## jknezek

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I didn't and I won't.  Seems like a ridiculous standard to hold a company to, to me. If it isn't perfect it's bad?  I don't subscribe to that.



It doesn't have to be perfect. I support the dropping of bags, the end of straws. Lots of little things. If Disney wants to trumpet those, and they should because marketing is important, then good for them. But that doesn't mean that we shouldn't think critically about other things and give them a shot across the jaw when they do something as wasteful as this. 

This form of marketing is particularly egregious to me. In addition to using a large amount of energy, though granted less than a rounding error on their general theme park business, it adds to congestion in Orlando, an area that ranks in the top 15% globally for congested cities. It also distracts drivers, in a place where many drivers are domestic or international tourists on unfamiliar streets in unfamiliar rental cars. 

Everything about it is a poor form of advertising when you think about it critically. It doesn't even reach that many people, and certainly doesn't reach them for long.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> To be honest, I don't really mind/care all that much, but does make any pledge they have about "being green" run a bit hallow  - especially when things happen so close together (that said, even if the "no bags" thing is more about $ than being green it isn't a bad thing to reduce the # of plastic bags out there)


All businesses are doing this — balancing profit and PR — that’s what it’s really about. Disney isn’t any better or worse, and I don’t think we should expect any company to do any different. 

Everyone loves a green initiative these days, and people don’t want to pay more for a company to go green. I wonder how many of these initiatives are pretty meaningless in the end anyway. How many people have so many “reusable” bags that they routinely forget at home that they’re throwing those out now? I’m not going to hold Disney or any company to an inherently unsustainable standard.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Forgot Cinderella's Royal Table
> 
> I would love a Haunted Mansion one - even if more of a lounge or something vs a full on table service restaurant (so something like Nomad Lounge or Baseline Tap House) .... granted my idea was always to have it in the "basement" of the mansion and part of an underground connection to Tom Sawyer Island - so clearly I didn't get the memo about staying on budget



A lounge would be perfect. We can sit and enjoy some spirits....with spirits.


----------



## Fantasia79

@Farro also Liberty Tree & Diamond Horshoe 

Reason you don’t think of MK restaurants is they need to improve two of them (Tony’s & Plaza).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jknezek said:


> It doesn't have to be perfect. I support the dropping of bags, the end of straws. Lots of little things. If Disney wants to trumpet those, and they should because marketing is important, then good for them. But that doesn't mean that we shouldn't think critically about other things and give them a shot across the jaw when they do something as wasteful as this.
> 
> This form of marketing is particularly egregious to me. In addition to using a large amount of energy, though granted less than a rounding error on their general theme park business, it adds to congestion in Orlando, an area that ranks in the top 15% globally for congested cities. It also distracts drivers, in a place where many drivers are domestic or international tourists on unfamiliar streets in unfamiliar rental cars.
> 
> Everything about it is a poor form of advertising when you think about it critically. It doesn't even reach that many people, and certainly doesn't reach them for long.


Would you feel better if they were electric vehicles? Then is it a less stupid form of advertising?

My point is that you could begin to look at every little thing a company does and say the same thing about many of their initiatives. Every company could be accused of hypocrisy by this logic. What one might achieve with this is companies not bothering to try. Wouldn’t that be worse than just being pleased with any incremental change they do make?



Also: I’ve reached my limit on number of posts on a given topic within a news thread so I’ll leave it at that!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Has this been posted??

*Fastpass Available To Purchase During New Test In Disneyland Paris*

“Disney Access One will allow guests to purchase a one time Fastpass for one attraction for €15 ($17.50).”

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/fastpass-available-to-purchase-during-new-test-in-disneyland-paris/


----------



## SJMajor67

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Has this been posted??
> 
> *Fastpass Available To Purchase During New Test In Disneyland Paris*
> 
> “Disney Access One will allow guests to purchase a one time Fastpass for one attraction for €15 ($17.50).”
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/fastpass-available-to-purchase-during-new-test-in-disneyland-paris/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Tower of Terror Lenticular photo
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-pi...r-photo-at-the-twilight-zone-tower-of-terror/




That's pretty cool - and not a crazy price for something unique


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

SJMajor67 said:


>


I think this is the first test to charge per FP... we do currently have that club level FP test ongoing in WDW... you have to buy 3/day for 3 days minimum, I believe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Has this been posted??
> 
> *Fastpass Available To Purchase During New Test In Disneyland Paris*
> 
> “Disney Access One will allow guests to purchase a one time Fastpass for one attraction for €15 ($17.50).”
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/fastpass-available-to-purchase-during-new-test-in-disneyland-paris/




so if they still have paper fastpass is this really only useful for when those paper fastpasses have run out for the day?  Or, I guess if the return time doesn't work for you or something

Maybe just how my mind works but would be hard to get me to pay for something that I could already get for free unless their is an additional benefit (like if there was a third line that was even shorter than the Fastpass line or something) ... I know this says it comes with a "surprise souvenir" so maybe that would make it worth it


----------



## Farro

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think this is the first test to charge per FP... we do currently have that club level FP test ongoing in WDW... you have to buy 3/day for 3 days minimum, I believe.



As long as we get to keep the 3 fast passes per day that we have now for free, I'm not opposed to being able to buy extra fast passes if I choose to. I welcome it actually for days I know I'll be in parks where the 4th fast pass for some rides is practically non-existent. I would really welcome being able to buy an all day express/front of line pass in some form.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think this is the first test to charge per FP... we do currently have that club level FP test ongoing in WDW... you have to buy 3/day for 3 days minimum, I believe.




At least with that one you also get the ability to book them 90 days out - basically guaranteeing you will get what you want (which, once Galaxy's Edge opens, I see some value in)

Definitely looks like they are testing different paid systems (these two, plus at Disneyland paying for MaxPass and the (at least rumor) you will have to have MaxPass for Galaxy's Edge)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Has this been posted??
> 
> *Fastpass Available To Purchase During New Test In Disneyland Paris*
> 
> “Disney Access One will allow guests to purchase a one time Fastpass for one attraction for €15 ($17.50).”
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/fastpass-available-to-purchase-during-new-test-in-disneyland-paris/


I wonder what the "special gift/souvenir" is? Depending on what it is, $17 might be equal to whatever that souvenir is and then you get to ride on your favorite ride. As you can see, I'm trying to think of a positive, but I probably would never purchase this for ONE fastpass.

Disneyland charges $10 per day/person to use their upgraded fastpass system, and you get any downloadable pictures for the entire day that you are in the park. Plus, you can get on so many rides with the MaxPass system. I think Disneyland is winning so far in their "up-charge" competition between parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I wonder what the "special gift/souvenir" is? Depending on what it is, $17 might be equal to whatever that souvenir is and then you get to ride on your favorite ride. As you can see, I'm trying to think of a positive, but I probably would never purchase this for ONE fastpass.
> 
> Disneyland charges $10 per person to use their upgraded fastpass system, and you get any downloadable pictures for the entire day that you are in the park. Plus, you can get on so many rides with the MaxPass system. I think Disneyland is winning so far in their "up-charge" competition between parks.




Still wish MaxPass was like $10/person or $25/family or something - especially as you only need one photopass (or whatever they call it) account per family - so for me to pay $50 extra a day for my family when that one benefit is really only useful for us as a family, not individually sort of grinds my hears


I could see the per ride charge working better in WDW where FP are booked ahead.   Say for Flight of Passage or after Galaxy's Edge opens, if we stay off site we have next to no chance to get a FP for it (unless we stalk the system and get luck).  But pay for the 1 (or 3) rides or something is still a lot cheaper than it would cost us to stay onsite vs off

Where it is day of I don't see as much benefit to paying for a FP


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Still wish MaxPass was like $10/person or $25/family or something - especially as you only need one photopass (or whatever they call it) account per family - so for me to pay $50 extra a day for my family when that one benefit is really only useful for us as a family, not individually sort of grinds my hears
> 
> 
> I could see the per ride charge working better in WDW where FP are booked ahead.   Say for Flight of Passage or after Galaxy's Edge opens, if we stay off site we have next to no chance to get a FP for it (unless we stalk the system and get luck).  But pay for the 1 (or 3) rides or something is still a lot cheaper than it would cost us to stay onsite vs off
> 
> Where it is day of I don't see as much benefit to paying for a FP


Yeah. I completely agree with you there. I keep forgetting about the "family aspect" since I'm usually a solo traveler or traveling with my Dad. So, it doesn't turn out to be that much more expensive for us usually.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Yeah. I completely agree with you there. I keep forgetting about the "family aspect" since I'm usually a solo traveler or traveling with my Dad. So, it doesn't turn out to be that much more expensive for us usually.



Yeah, I think the concept is great and works for solo travelers or a couple of adults - just not as good for families - which, unfortunately I found to be the case with Disneyland/DCA in general more than I expected.  (but that is for another thread, sorry for the tangent)


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Still wish MaxPass was like $10/person or $25/family or something - especially as you only need one photopass (or whatever they call it) account per family - so for me to pay $50 extra a day for my family when that one benefit is really only useful for us as a family, not individually sort of grinds my hears



Yeah - I have to say thinking ahead to our potential DLR trip next year - I am not too keen on spending $150 just to make getting FP easier. (3 people x 5 days) Since there's no deal for adding multiple days - my initial though is for in the first two days try buying it one day and not the other and seeing whether we feel we got $30 worth of benefit out of it, and then maybe using it again on a subsequent day if we liked it.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Tower of Terror Lenticular photo
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-pi...r-photo-at-the-twilight-zone-tower-of-terror/



Welp I know what the boy is getting in October.


----------



## UncleMike101

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe just how my mind works but would be hard to get me to pay for something that I could already get for free unless their is an additional benefit


Like paying for parking at the Resorts?


----------



## BigRed98

********** said:


> Yeah - I have to say thinking ahead to our potential DLR trip next year - I am not too keen on spending $150 just to make getting FP easier. (3 people x 5 days) Since there's no deal for adding multiple days - my initial though is for in the first two days try buying it one day and not the other and seeing whether we feel we got $30 worth of benefit out of it, and then maybe using it again on a subsequent day if we liked it.



I’m at Disneyland right now and we decided to purchase maxpass for our entire stay (3 people for 5 days) and it’s tottally worth it in my opinion. On Friday we went to Disneyland and I got 10 fast passes. I even could’ve gotten more if I didn’t have my fantasmic dining package. At DCA it’s not as worth it as there only about 5-6 rides you can Fastpass and they run out quicker. I still was able to get radiator springs racers, 2 guardian rides, 2 incredicoaster rides and one Toy Story Mania ride.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Farro said:


> I don't think they need one. They have:
> 
> Be Our Guest
> Skipper Canteen
> The Plaza
> Tony's Town Square
> Crystal Palace
> 
> and I think I'm missing one?
> 
> Epcot has more options because The World Showcase is obviously going to showcase food of the countries. And it's not an attraction heavy park, their food is part of Epcot's "attractions".





Fantasia79 said:


> @Farro also Liberty Tree & Diamond Horshoe
> 
> Reason you don’t think of MK restaurants is they need to improve two of them (Tony’s & Plaza).



Maybe I should have prefaced that by saying MK could use another "good" table service restaurant. Be Our Guest (dinner) and CRT are not really worth the cost of 2 credits, I don't care for Liberty Tree or Diamond Horseshoe, etc. Really the only two I think are worth going to more than once are Skipper Canteen and The Plaza...and most of the food at the various places isn't all that interesting (or good depending on the restaurant *cough - Cinderella's Royal Table). To each their own...perhaps they are also thinking the close proximity of the monorail resort restaurants give people other options.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

UncleMike101 said:


> Like paying for parking at the Resorts?



yup - just another reason we stay off site


----------



## Fantasia79

Disneymom1126 said:


> Maybe I should have prefaced that by saying MK could use another "good" table service restaurant. Be Our Guest (dinner) and CRT are not really worth the cost of 2 credits, I don't care for Liberty Tree or Diamond Horseshoe, etc. Really the only two I think are worth going to more than once are Skipper Canteen and The Plaza...and most of the food at the various places isn't all that interesting (or good depending on the restaurant *cough - Cinderella's Royal Table). To each their own...perhaps they are also thinking the close proximity of the monorail resort restaurants give people other options.



BoG dinner is still 1 credit.  Learned this when we were there in June (and was surprised).


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Fantasia79 said:


> BoG dinner is still 1 credit.  Learned this when we were there in June (and was surprised).


Well the new changes to Be Our Guest isn't supposed to start until July 27th for dinner prix fixe so I'm assuming that's what the PP is talking about.


----------



## Fantasia79

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well the new changes to Be Our Guest isn't supposed to start until July 27th for dinner prix fixe so I'm assuming that's what the PP is talking about.



Yup. I’m holding of judgement on value of 2 credits until I have a meal there under new system.


----------



## skier_pete

Fantasia79 said:


> Yup. I’m holding of judgement on value of 2 credits until I have a meal there under new system.



There's almost no meal that's worth two credits. The "value" of two credits, based on $75 a day cost for the DDP is probably about $100 in real money. Not sure you get that out of any meal at a 2TS restaurant. One of the many flaws of the DDP - Signature restaurants are priced as twice 1TS restaurants, but are valued as such on the DDP.  

End anti-DDP rant.


----------



## Fantasia79

@********** Totally agree (stopped doing DDP years ago), but, still use it as a barameter.  Still, being fair and holding off judgement.


----------



## unbanshee

*Shopping
*
New plush inspired by Christopher Robin have hit the parks! 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-christopher-robin-plush-released-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Rivergirl2005

unbanshee said:


> *Shopping
> *
> New plush inspired by Christopher Robin have hit the parks!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-christopher-robin-plush-released-in-magic-kingdom/



I kind of prefer the older classic plushes from the 90's...why does tigger look so old


----------



## pappyP

Farro said:


> A lounge would be perfect. We can sit and enjoy some spirits....with spirits.


and have a bowl of _ghoul_ash.


----------



## Farro

pappyP said:


> and have a bowl of _ghoul_ash.



Very nice.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I kind of prefer the older classic plushes from the 90's...why does tigger look so old




Interesting that you call the ones from the 90's the "older" style as the new ones are supposed to look more like what the actual stuffed animals the real Christopher Robbin had decades ago


----------



## leholcomb

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting that you call the ones from the 90's the "older" style as the new ones are supposed to look more like what the actual stuffed animals the real Christopher Robbin had decades ago


I was going to say this. The ones from the 90's are not considered "classic". I affectionately refer to the styles of Pooh as "new" and "old" with the atrocious bright yellow bear as the new.


----------



## Tigger's ally

leholcomb said:


> I was going to say this. The ones from the 90's are not considered "classic". I affectionately refer to the styles of Pooh as "new" and "old" with the atrocious bright yellow bear as the new.



The early 90's were a time where you could indeed get classic Pooh stuff as it was readily available.  We were classic Pooh fans because my daughter that was born in 1990 was brought up on Pooh and her room was entirely "classic" pooh.  Neither classic Pooh then or now are bright yellow.  These here do look totally different from the 90's classic Pooh and both are way different from the Modern Pooh.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Fantasia79 said:


> @********** Totally agree (stopped doing DDP years ago), but, still use it as a barameter.  Still, being fair and holding off judgement.



Totally fair - and I am definitely not making the decision based on what I think the quality of food will be. For me and how I budget for our vacations, I just can't see spending that much money on one meal - especially when it's a fixed menu and my 10 year old has to eat as an adult when there's a fixed menu or buffet. I'd rather spend that money on another experience (e.g. we're doing the Caring for Giants tour on our next trip or we've done one of the parties in the past, etc.). I am pretty confident the food there for dinner will be good - we don't particularly care for the lunch menu there, so now that they are raising the prices we probably will just forgo eating there in the future and it's one less MK restaurant that's a viable option for us


----------



## dclpluto

Farro said:


> I don't think they need one. They have:
> 
> Be Our Guest
> Skipper Canteen
> The Plaza
> Tony's Town Square
> Crystal Palace
> 
> and I think I'm missing one?
> 
> Epcot has more options because The World Showcase is obviously going to showcase food of the countries. And it's not an attraction heavy park, their food is part of Epcot's "attractions".



Magic kingdom could defintely use another table service restaurant imo.


----------



## Tigger's ally

dclpluto said:


> Magic kingdom could defintely use another table service restaurant imo.



we eat table service (mostly Plaza) for lunch but take monorail of boat to MK hotels for dinner.  Just makes more sense for us as Geyser Point, WCC, The Wave, Kona, and the signatures in all the hotels are better than whats in the parks.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Fantasia79 said:


> Yup. I’m holding of judgement on value of 2 credits until I have a meal there under new system.


Right, I was just responding to your "Learned this when we were there in June" comment. The new dinner hasn't started yet so right now it's still 1 credit.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Tower of Terror Lenticular photo
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-pi...r-photo-at-the-twilight-zone-tower-of-terror/



Back in April they offered the "spirited form" from Magic Kingdom's Momento Mori for a limited time.  I wonder if Disney was testing prior to making this come to fruition.


----------



## Farro

Hey Chicago friends, check this out! We will be! (awesome museum too)






https://www.msichicago.org/explore/...rmance_OM+_CultureLovers&?utm_source=Facebook


----------



## Violetspider

Farro said:


> Hey Chicago friends, check this out! We will be! (awesome museum too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.msichicago.org/explore/whats-here/exhibits/the-science-behind-pixar/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=F4Conversion&utm_campaign=MSI_EM_2018_Pixar_Performance_OM+_CultureLovers&?utm_source=Facebook



Just saw the TV add for this yesterday. I definitely plan on making my way over there before too long. Thanks for posting!


----------



## sarahatthesea

Tigger's ally said:


> The early 90's were a time where you could indeed get classic Pooh stuff as it was readily available.  We were classic Pooh fans because my daughter that was born in 1990 was brought up on Pooh and her room was entirely "classic" pooh.  Neither classic Pooh then or now are bright yellow.  These here do look totally different from the 90's classic Pooh and both are way different from the Modern Pooh.



Was just thinking of this the other day after watching the trailer for Christopher Robin. Did the "classic" Pooh figures have plushie forms? I mostly remember illustrations/art, but was trying to recall if there were also stuffed animals.


----------



## Tigger's ally

sarahatthesea said:


> Was just thinking of this the other day after watching the trailer for Christopher Robin. Did the "classic" Pooh figures have plushie forms? I mostly remember illustrations/art, but was trying to recall if there were also stuffed animals.


'
There indeed was, but I seem to remember that Pooh actually was marketed by someone else at that time......a different company???????? Kind of Fuzzy about it (no pun intended). I know Disney got the rights earlier than that, but I think classic Pooh was different maybe?.


----------



## Dean Marino

Incredibly little "NEWS" in the "NEWS" forum.  Perhaps we need a "REAL NEWS" forum?


----------



## FoxC63




----------



## disneygirlsng

Dean Marino said:


> Incredibly little "NEWS" in the "NEWS" forum.  Perhaps we need a "REAL NEWS" forum?


Not quite sure what you're expecting. May not be what you're looking for, but there's plenty of news in the thread.


----------



## adam.adbe

Farro said:


> Hey Chicago friends, check this out! We will be! (awesome museum too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.msichicago.org/explore/whats-here/exhibits/the-science-behind-pixar/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=F4Conversion&utm_campaign=MSI_EM_2018_Pixar_Performance_OM+_CultureLovers&?utm_source=Facebook



I've been disappointed with a number of MSIs special exhibits, so I'm not inclined to drop the money to see this one, but if reviews are positive enough...


----------



## rteetz

Dean Marino said:


> Incredibly little "NEWS" in the "NEWS" forum.  Perhaps we need a "REAL NEWS" forum?


What is real news?


----------



## The Pho

adam.adbe said:


> I've been disappointed with a number of MSIs special exhibits, so I'm not inclined to drop the money to see this one, but if reviews are positive enough...



I didn't personally see this when it was here, but everybody I know that did loved it.   Saw nothing but positive reviews and great word of mouth.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New lunch menu at Tiffins

http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-lunch-menu-coming-to-tiffins-at-animal-kingdom/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New lunch menu at Tiffins
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-lunch-menu-coming-to-tiffins-at-animal-kingdom/


This is a HORRIBLE change.

We eat there all the time and will do so much less now.

UNLESS the options are far more plentiful tha what’s listen here...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Other changes to AK menus

https://t.co/WBK6PLcacW?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This is a HORRIBLE change.
> 
> We eat there all the time and will do so much less now.


I don’t think it’s that bad. I usually do the dining package for RoL there so I get all three. I really like Tiffins.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I don’t think it’s that bad. I usually do the dining package for RoL there so I get all three. I really like Tiffins.


All three?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> All three?


App, entree, and dessert.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Terrible move if permanent. New lights on Pandora remove bioluminescence...

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1019028672823611393?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New cast member parking at Magic Kingdom

https://t.co/X9nTnKNuB4?amp=1


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Terrible move if permanent. New lights on Pandora remove bioluminescence...
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1019028672823611393?s=21



Uggghhh... I feel like someone just hit me in the stomach.  How awful, it looks like when they turn the lights on for security reasons... let's hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Terrible move if permanent. New lights on Pandora remove bioluminescence...
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1019028672823611393?s=21


I'm not 'liking' the information on your post but 'liking' your response to what they did.

It would totally be a shame if it stayed


----------



## koala1966

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> FIRST LOOK: New Ziploc Activity Replaces Duffy the Disney Bear at Kidcot


Ok I do love this now that I see it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Terrible move if permanent. New lights on Pandora remove bioluminescence...
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1019028672823611393?s=21



Hope it isn’t  permanent

Wonder if it was for safety reasons


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hope it isn’t  permanent
> 
> Wonder if it was for safety reasons


I don’t see that many complaints about it though...


----------



## memo10

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Other changes to AK menus
> 
> https://t.co/WBK6PLcacW?amp=1



The bow on that dinoland cupcake literally made my 4 year old son cry.  Bless his heart, he took a big bite of it and immediately started crying because it tasted so bad.


----------



## The Pho

Those lights seems like a pretty weird decision.   It worked great for over a year.  Maybe its just the after hours lights got left on (I can hope).


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Terrible move if permanent. New lights on Pandora remove bioluminescence...
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1019028672823611393?s=21



I will say Pandora always seemed darker than I expected at night, but surely there must be a way to increase visibility without removing the bioluminescence effect completely!


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> I will say Pandora always seemed darker than I expected at night, but surely there must be a way to increase visibility without removing the bioluminescence effect completely!


Add even more lighted plants or black lights? Something more than getting rid of it...


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New lunch menu at Tiffins
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-lunch-menu-coming-to-tiffins-at-animal-kingdom/



Did anyone notice this is TWO TS credits for the DDP?!?! CRAZY!


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> Did anyone notice this is TWO TS credits for the DDP?!?! CRAZY!


Tiffins is a Signature restaurant so not unexpected.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  Disney Sends Voicemails Recorded by Characters to Guests Visiting Select Attractions


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Tickets for "Deal or No Deal" at Universal Orlando are Now Available


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update – Star Wars, Tiki & Castle Crumbles


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Funko Pop to Celebrate Mickey’s 90th Anniversary


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Christopher Robin Movie Plush Bring Retro Winnie the Pooh & Friends to Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Limited Release Figment Journey Into Imagination MagicBand Released


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New ‘Hocus Pocus’ Funko Pop! Vinyls Available Now for Preorder


----------



## dina444444

D Luxe burger appears to have removed the cluck burger off their menu and replaced it with buffalo chicken sandwich which is fried chicken compared to the ground patty. Was a little bummed when I went to mobile order today.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> Tiffins is a Signature restaurant so not unexpected.



I get what you're saying but it is only $35. Compare this to the $25 Be Our Guest breakfast which is ONE quick service credit! No way on earth I'd use two table service dining plan entitlements for that. Obviously Disney is changing things up occasionally to try to fill Tiffins at lunch but I can't see this working unless they're also keeping the full a la carte menu available, especially for those on the DDP.


----------



## skier_pete

So, a $19.99 meal at pizzafari that costs one QS credit and a $35 meal at tiffins that costs 2 TS credits? Do people really pay that little attention as to what they get for their dining plan value?


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> So, a $19.99 meal at pizzafari that costs one QS credit and a $35 meal at tiffins that costs 2 TS credits? Do people really pay that little attention as to what they get for their dining plan value?


Yes. Very few people not on these kinds of boards price shop the dining plan. They buy it for simplicity or because it was recommended by a friend or TA.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New lunch menu at Tiffins
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-lunch-menu-coming-to-tiffins-at-animal-kingdom/


the article doesn't say anything about when this starts. I wouldn't mind trying this as a meal, paying out of pocket. I would never pay two table services credits on a Dining Plan for a $35 meal.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> I don’t think it’s that bad. I usually do the dining package for RoL there so I get all three. I really like Tiffins.



Paying out of pocket it's not so bad, but 2 TS credits for a $35 meal is horrendous.


----------



## Fantasia79

I get what @rteetz is saying, it’s a 2 credit signature restaurant.  HOPEFULLY, someone would do the math, and pay cash, using their credits on another meal if they really wanted to check this out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don’t see that many complaints about it though...



maybe in person they aren't so stark - I do recall seeing some complaints about how are it was to see at times with just the bioluminecense, so maybe it isn't *that* bad in person and a benefit to some people


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> Did anyone notice this is TWO TS credits for the DDP?!?! CRAZY!



I guess it has to be as every meal there is 2 credits ... but definitely not the best use of credits if *only* $35


----------



## MommaBerd

memo10 said:


> The bow on that dinoland cupcake literally made my 4 year old son cry.  Bless his heart, he took a big bite of it and immediately started crying because it tasted so bad.



That is sad...poor little guy! He probably had big expectations about how yummy that bow would taste!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Limited Release Figment Journey Into Imagination MagicBand Released



That's pretty cool ... though I would be all over a retro version that featured the Dreamfinder


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Limited Release Figment Journey Into Imagination MagicBand Released


We are going in January and giving the trip to the kids for Christmas (hallelujah maybe my house won’t look like Santa’s sleigh crashed into it). I was thinking I would join the dark side and buy us each some special edition magic bands to put in our stockings. This might have to be mine!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New cast member parking at Magic Kingdom
> 
> https://t.co/X9nTnKNuB4?amp=1



I drive past this location regularly and its really not a new lot.  It's used by MK management and certain contractors and is referred to as the Pluto lot.  Apparently all they are doing now is paving it.


----------



## PolyRob

pepperandchips said:


> I get what you're saying but it is only $35. Compare this to the $25 Be Our Guest breakfast which is ONE quick service credit! No way on earth I'd use two table service dining plan entitlements for that. Obviously Disney is changing things up occasionally to try to fill Tiffins at lunch but I can't see this working unless they're also keeping the full a la carte menu available, especially for those on the DDP.


I never use the DP because mathematically it hasn't worked out better than my TiW, but I imagine this is just replacing the current lunch special and that Tiffins would still be keeping the full menu for lunch.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reservations now open for the Rivers of Light Dessert Party:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-set-to-begin-august-6-reservations-now-open/


desserts look creative and I do enjoy the show, but $79/adult is just kinda crazy pants


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Reservations now open for the Rivers of Light Dessert Party:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-set-to-begin-august-6-reservations-now-open/
> 
> 
> desserts look creative and I do enjoy the show, but $79/adult is just kinda crazy pants


This will be the only dessert party we never try.  Can't imagine paying anything to see RoL.  Different strokes...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This will be the only dessert party we never try.  Can't imagine paying anything to see RoL.  Different strokes...



yeah, I can see it for the MK dessert party as the Hub gets so crowded so paying for a guaranteed view makes sense

... but your don't really have that issue with Rivers of Light so are you really paying for much beyond the actual desserts?  

Now, if they did something like the EPCOT one which comes with a ride on Frozen Ever After and gave you a ride on Flight of Passage after the show, now I could see some value in it


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Reservations now open for the Rivers of Light Dessert Party:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-set-to-begin-august-6-reservations-now-open/
> 
> 
> desserts look creative and I do enjoy the show, but $79/adult is just kinda crazy pants


The pricing is interesting. I know the DHS and Epcot parties are around that price but you get more. The DHS party has seating and the ability to meet characters. The Epcot party gives you a FP for Frozen basically. This is just desserts unless I’m missing something?


----------



## rteetz

Happy 63rd Birthday to Disneyland!


----------



## amberpi

Moliphino said:


> Paying out of pocket it's not so bad, but 2 TS credits for a $35 meal is horrendous.



I don't use dining plans, and I'm stoked about this for my very last minute, booking right now, first time with the kids, trip next month! (Not that I'm excited!) But it seems like a great value for what you get and I'm guessing that a theme park lunch, even at Tiffin's will be fine to wear sundresses for me and the little girl and khaki shorts and a button down for the guys? That's what we'll be in anyway, and I think it'll be fine.

Honestly, with 2 small kids, that's more food than we can eat and we can have a nice lunch for $70 plus some drinks? Sounds excellent to me!


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> The pricing is interesting. I know the DHS and Epcot parties are around that price but you get more. The DHS party has seating and the ability to meet characters. The Epcot party gives you a FP for Frozen basically. This is just desserts unless I’m missing something?



Looks like there's alcohol too, but not that useful to you just yet. Only 10 drinks and you get your money's worth, sort of. Plus after 10 drinks that show might be a bit of a different experience than usual.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The pricing is interesting. I know the DHS and Epcot parties are around that price but you get more. The DHS party has seating and the ability to meet characters. The Epcot party gives you a FP for Frozen basically. This is just desserts unless I’m missing something?



I don't see anything else.  It does come with a specialty alcoholic beverage so it has that over the MK one (but EPCOT's and DHS's also have that)

So yeah, will be interested to see how this sells at that price point.  As mentioned above, if it came with a ride on FoP like EPCOT's gives you for Frozen, then I could see it


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Looks like there's alcohol too, but not that useful to you just yet. Only 10 drinks and you get your money's worth, sort of. Plus after 10 drinks that show might be a bit of a different experience than usual.


DHS and Epcot both have that as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I don't use dining plans, and I'm stoked about this for my very last minute, booking right now, first time with the kids, trip next month! (Not that I'm excited!) But it seems like a great value for what you get and I'm guessing that a theme park lunch, even at Tiffin's will be fine to wear sundresses for me and the little girl and khaki shorts and a button down for the guys? That's what we'll be in anyway, and I think it'll be fine.
> 
> Honestly, with 2 small kids, that's more food than we can eat and we can have a nice lunch for $70 plus some drinks? Sounds excellent to me!




That will be more than nice enough for eating at Tiffins - plenty of people in t-shirts and just "regular* park wear 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## mikebb

TheMaxRebo said:


> Reservations now open for the Rivers of Light Dessert Party:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-set-to-begin-august-6-reservations-now-open/
> 
> 
> desserts look creative and I do enjoy the show, but $79/adult is just kinda crazy pants



Wha...?!?!? We recently booked the RoL dining package at Tiffin's for DD's birthday and that is $67/adult $26/child for a 3 COURSE MEAL at a Signature Dining restaurant + reserved seating for RoL, wow is this out of whack!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mikebb said:


> Wha...?!?!? We recently booked the RoL dining package at Tiffin's for DD's birthday and that is $67/adult $26/child for a 3 COURSE MEAL at a Signature Dining restaurant + reserved seating for RoL, wow is this out of whack!



wow, I didn't even think to compare it to the dining package - that makes it look even worse!

Those better be some darn good desserts!


----------



## a4matte

adam.adbe said:


> I've been disappointed with a number of MSIs special exhibits, so I'm not inclined to drop the money to see this one, but if reviews are positive enough...


I went to this when it was in Philly. It had some neat things, but felt like it wasn't really all that large of an exhibit.


----------



## PolyRob

mikebb said:


> Wha...?!?!? We recently booked the RoL dining package at Tiffin's for DD's birthday and that is $67/adult $26/child for a 3 COURSE MEAL at a Signature Dining restaurant + reserved seating for RoL, wow is this out of whack!


I assume the portions will be smaller for the app/entree or entree/dessert lunch package. No way Disney would charge only $35 when the appetizers alone are $12-ish and entrees are upwards of $50. I just could not believe it.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> Reservations now open for the Rivers of Light Dessert Party:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-set-to-begin-august-6-reservations-now-open/
> 
> 
> desserts look creative and I do enjoy the show, but $79/adult is just kinda crazy pants


I had my own RoL dessert party last week. Got an ice cream cone from the Anandapur truck and watched RoL from the bridge. It was a steal for only $5!


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> That will be more than nice enough for eating at Tiffins - plenty of people in t-shirts and just "regular* park wear
> 
> Enjoy your trip!



So good to hear that we don't need to do anything unusual

Any other news of new things happening before the 3rd week of August?


----------



## Firebird060

Honestly I prefer Yak and Yeti over Tiffins but that might be only because my wife loves the Coconut Curry, to the point she called them and they gave her the recipe and now makes it at home when she has a craving


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> DHS and Epcot both have that as well.



Yeah that's why I don't mind doing the Star Wars dessert party every other time.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah that's why I don't mind doing the Star Wars dessert party every other time.


Yeah that’s the only party I’ve done so far and I’d do it again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> So good to hear that we don't need to do anything unusual
> 
> Any other news of new things happening before the 3rd week of August?



Not sure of many other new things specifically for then

Not sure if you follow Wine Bar George (the new wine bar at Disney springs) on Facebook or anything but they seem to announce events (wine pairings, specials, etc.) on there and they have them on many weekends 

I'll actually be there the last week in August so been focusing on the start of Food and Wine and stuff like that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah that’s the only party I’ve done so far and I’d do it again.



I agree - though part of the value I see in that one is the view you get of the projections vs how long you would have to wait to get a similar view.  Same with the MK dessert party for HAE

I don't see a specific view/seating being that critical for Rivers of Light


----------



## Fantasia79

We did the Tusker House RoL package. It was great, seating worked out wonderful (and could walk-in last minute).  Dinner was wonderful.  

Can’t see spending more for a desert party if I could do Tusker, Tiffins, etc. for less $


----------



## rteetz

Fantasia79 said:


> We did the Tusker House RoL package. It was great, seating worked out wonderful (and could walk-in last minute).  Dinner was wonderful.
> 
> Can’t see spending more for a desert party if I could do Tusker, Tiffins, etc. for less $


Agreed, I’d much rather eat at Tiffins with three courses for $70ish than do this party.


----------



## Moliphino

PolyRob said:


> I never use the DP because mathematically it hasn't worked out better than my TiW, but I imagine this is just replacing the current lunch special and that Tiffins would still be keeping the full menu for lunch.



I hope that's all it is. I have a ROL package at Tiffins booked for December and I'd be annoyed to not be able to order off the full menu (ROL is at 6:15, so the only meal time you can get is lunch). I've been looking forward to the charcuterie board and Wagyu beef for months!


----------



## gberg

rteetz said:


> Yeah that’s the only party I’ve done so far and I’d do it again.


Plus you get a Captain Phasma mug (last I checked)  It's what clinched the deal for me for my first dessert party in Sept.  The new seating at the party is a bonus too!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

RUMOR: Wreck-It Ralph VR Attraction Coming This Fall to Walt Disney World, Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Stage Show Coming to Tokyo DisneySea Next Summer


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line Setting Sail for Magical Winter Holidays This Year


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: Wreck-It Ralph VR Attraction Coming This Fall to Walt Disney World, Disneyland



Looking forward to trying the Star Wars one in August...can't say I would spend that money for Wreck-It Ralph though, it would have to be pretty great.


----------



## fatmanatee

********** said:


> Looking forward to trying the Star Wars one in August...can't say I would spend that money for Wreck-It Ralph though, it would have to be pretty great.


I'm really optimistic on this one, think they could do some great stuff with the IP.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Happy 63rd Birthday to Disneyland!



Just watched the Disneyland 63rd anniversary cavalcade and it was pretty awesome! They had a lot of rare characters out and played a portion of Walt’s opening day Disneyland speech!


----------



## Harry Wallace

I don't think it has been mentioned on here yet, there was a major kitchen fire at the Four Seasons Resort near MK on Sunday. Capa, the restaurant on the 17th level is currently closed whilst they assess the damage.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

BigRed98 said:


> Just watched the Disneyland 63rd anniversary cavalcade and it was pretty awesome! They had a lot of rare characters out and played a portion of Walt’s opening day Disneyland speech!


I wonder which character was added as the 63rd character this year.


----------



## BigRed98

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I wonder which character was added as the 63rd character this year.



That I am not sure about.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sorry if I missed seed this already posted but some new summer food offerings at Casey’s Corner, Reataurant Marakesh, and Wine Bar George (the steak frites look good)

Also of note, kid’s menus are changing from having “Mickey Check” to “Disney check” meals

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-at-caseys-corner-wine-bar-george-and-others/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Resort Best Bites: July 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

FIRST LOOK: 2018 Epcot International Food & Wine Festival Merchandise


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> FIRST LOOK: 2018 Epcot International Food & Wine Festival Merchandise




I like the stemless wine glass and we could actually use some new ones


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> FIRST LOOK: 2018 Epcot International Food & Wine Festival Merchandise


I really am tired of the trashcan style items. I guess I'm just not into decorating with trashcans.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Solo: A Star Wars Story will be released Digitally on September 14th and Blu-Ray on September 25th.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

TheMaxRebo said:


> I like the stemless wine glass and we could actually use some new ones


I really like those a lot! We don't drink wine at all, but they are really cool even for just regular drinkware.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterJackie said:


> I really like those a lot! We don't drink wine at all, but they are really cool even for just regular drinkware.



That's ok - I think we can drink enough wine to cover your portion


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Solo: A Star Wars Story will be released Digitally on September 14th and Blu-Ray on September 25th.



Still haven't picked up last Jedi on Blu Ray, but will be getting this one when it comes out.


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> I like the stemless wine glass and we could actually use some new ones


Funny, but we don't really care for those stemless ones.  It always seems that the bowl is too large for our small hands to hold comfortably.  We've got a nice set of stemless glasses from Aulani that we seldom use because of that.


----------



## unbanshee

I guess it's never too early for Halloween shopping. 

New *Hocus Pocus* Spirit Jerseys and more are now on shopDisney: http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-hocus-pocus-spirit-jersey-and-merchandise-puts-a-spell-on-disney/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Funny, but we don't really care for those stemless ones.  It always seems that the bowl is too large for our small hands to hold comfortably.  We've got a nice set of stemless glasses from Aulani that we seldom use because of that.



for us they just feel more stable and less likely to get knocked over ... maybe because we have 3 young kids, a dog and 3 cats all running around.

So I guess more for when we are around the house and will have it set down on a table - if in a setting where we would be standing and holding the glass I think stemmed glasses are better


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unbanshee said:


> I guess it's never too early for Halloween shopping.
> 
> New *Hocus Pocus* Spirit Jerseys and more are now on shopDisney: http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-hocus-pocus-spirit-jersey-and-merchandise-puts-a-spell-on-disney/




Well, we are less than a month away from the first Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party


----------



## Disneymom1126

unbanshee said:


> I guess it's never too early for Halloween shopping.
> 
> New *Hocus Pocus* Spirit Jerseys and more are now on shopDisney: http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-hocus-pocus-spirit-jersey-and-merchandise-puts-a-spell-on-disney/



That's an interesting...ummm....color choice for the Spirit Jersey.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneymom1126 said:


> That's an interesting...ummm....color choice for the Spirit Jersey.



Kinda looks like faded black denim you would see teenagers wearing at the mall in the 1980s ... guess it sort of fits the "retro vibe" of Hocus Pocus in general, but not something I would be eager to wear


----------



## DizFanFamily

Disneymom1126 said:


> That's an interesting...ummm....color choice for the Spirit Jersey.


I think the wording looks cheap - they aren't embroidered on like the pricess ones - just pressed on - and the photos make it look like a cheap press-on - one that will peel off after just a couple washing.


----------



## Disneymom1126

TheMaxRebo said:


> Kinda looks like faded black denim you would see teenagers wearing at the mall in the 1980s ... guess it sort of fits the "retro vibe" of Hocus Pocus in general, but not something I would be eager to wear


I agree - and I know the faded black denim is sort of back (at least I see it in stores)...but not something I think is very attractive for a shirt!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Harry Wallace said:


> I don't think it has been mentioned on here yet, there was a major kitchen fire at the Four Seasons Resort near MK on Sunday. Capa, the restaurant on the 17th level is currently closed whilst they assess the damage.



I just reserved this for early December trip.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

speaking of new merchandise that I am not a fan of the look of:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...rchandise-available-on-shop-disney-parks-app/

I guess the messenger bag isn't too bad, but that shirt that is supposed to look like you have an unzipped jacket on - but the top of the jacket is 3 inches below your shoulders just looks dumb to me


----------



## Capang

unbanshee said:


> I guess it's never too early for Halloween shopping.
> 
> New *Hocus Pocus* Spirit Jerseys and more are now on shopDisney: http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-hocus-pocus-spirit-jersey-and-merchandise-puts-a-spell-on-disney/


So is acid wash back in? Can I dig out my old 1980s jeans??


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> Kinda looks like faded black denim you would see teenagers wearing at the mall in the 1980s ... guess it sort of fits the "retro vibe" of Hocus Pocus in general, but not something I would be eager to wear


Doh. I should probably finish reading posts before I post.


----------



## unbanshee

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, we are less than a month away from the first Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party



Wow, you're right! I forgot how early it is this year


----------



## skier_pete

jpeterson said:


> I really am tired of the trashcan style items. I guess I'm just not into decorating with trashcans.


 
It depends how you look at them...either they are trashcan's, or there the tables you stand around to eat your F&W treats. (Cause there aren't enough real tables...see?)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

unbanshee said:


> I guess it's never too early for Halloween shopping.
> 
> New *Hocus Pocus* Spirit Jerseys and more are now on shopDisney: http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-hocus-pocus-spirit-jersey-and-merchandise-puts-a-spell-on-disney/



Ugh what is wrong with Binx's face? No thanks.


----------



## Helvetica

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Solo: A Star Wars Story will be released Digitally on September 14th and Blu-Ray on September 25th.



Hopefully, there's a good sale on the 4K version on release day. I may hold off for Black Friday.


----------



## mikebb

TheMaxRebo said:


> speaking of new merchandise that I am not a fan of the look of:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...rchandise-available-on-shop-disney-parks-app/
> 
> I guess the messenger bag isn't too bad, but that shirt that is supposed to look like you have an unzipped jacket on - but the top of the jacket is 3 inches below your shoulders just looks dumb to me



I also find it unusual that a bunch of the items are themed with Mickey, I've never seen MM paired with Soarin' before this merchandise release. Don't get me wrong, I like that Disney is expanding merchandise choices and I like variety, but themes like this stray so far from the original that they seem to lose all association with the ride, aside from the name.


----------



## tlmadden73

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Solo: A Star Wars Story will be released Digitally on September 14th and Blu-Ray on September 25th.


Neat .. surprised they didn't push this up to August considering how "poorly" it did in the theatres. I'll buy it so my wife can finally see it 

Now we wait a whole year and half before a new Star Wars movie after getting them pretty regularly for a while.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

mikebb said:


> I've never seen MM paired with Soarin' before this merchandise release


The Soarn' Around the World t-shirt we purchased at Epcot last summer has Mickey in the center. Couldn't find the shirt on the shopping app (was on there a few weeks ago). But, here's an image from twitter.


----------



## osully

Disneymom1126 said:


> That's an interesting...ummm....color choice for the Spirit Jersey.


That's their grey denim colour. I must admit I think this one is very ugly.  

I have the blue "denim finish" colour WDW spirit jersey and love it!


----------



## osully

LOL remember last year's Hocus Pocus debacle!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osully said:


> LOL remember last year's Hocus Pocus debacle!



oh gosh yet - they probably were thinking: "Let's make something as generic as possible so no possible way we could get sued and have to pulled the merchandise"

well, maybe Robin Sparkles would claim gimmick infringment


----------



## publix subs

osully said:


> LOL remember last year's Hocus Pocus debacle!


the magicband is on ebay for $5,500 lol


----------



## eXo

Is there a certain time period when the full menus for food & wine festival are released? With only 6 weeks until it starts, I would have thought it might be out by now.


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh gosh yet - they probably were thinking: "Let's make something as generic as possible so no possible way we could get sued and have to pulled the merchandise"
> 
> well, maybe Robin Sparkles would claim gimmick infringment


"Lets go to the Mall"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

eXo said:


> Is there a certain time period when the full menus for food & wine festival are released? With only 6 weeks until it starts, I would have thought it might be out by now.




That's a good point - I've seen some stories with a few items (largely in the booths in the Future World area) but not the full list

We'll be there opening day so definitely interested


----------



## rteetz

*News*

A Bug's Land at California Adventure to Close on September 4th


----------



## rteetz

eXo said:


> Is there a certain time period when the full menus for food & wine festival are released? With only 6 weeks until it starts, I would have thought it might be out by now.


Some menu items are out. Some booths likely won't change much from year to year. 

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018-epcot-food-and-wine-festival-booths-menus-and-food-photos/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> "Lets go to the Mall"









also the less popular "Sandcastles made of sand"


----------



## eXo

rteetz said:


> Some menu items are out. Some booths likely won't change much from year to year.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018-epcot-food-and-wine-festival-booths-menus-and-food-photos/



Only 3, out of 30 or so. I generally find about 30% of the menu changes each year. Enough to expect something different and not be able to count on something you previously liked being back again.  I still miss those alcoholic smore's drinks. Oh man they were good.


----------



## FoxC63

Capang said:


> So is acid wash back in? Can I dig out my old 1980s jeans??



The bigger question, do you still fit into them?


----------



## FoxC63

DizFanFamily said:


> I think the wording looks cheap - they aren't embroidered on like the pricess ones - just pressed on - and the photos make it look like a cheap press-on - one that will peel off after just a couple washing.



A few pages back I brought up this very subject.  I wish Disney et al. would bring back more embroidery.  These iron-on's look terrible.


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> also the less popular "Sandcastles made of sand"




Those dance moves look almost as good as the ones in "Walk right down the middle of Main Street USA"





"


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> A Bug's Land at California Adventure to Close on September 4th


I know the rides were considered “basic” but it really was one of the most adorably themed lands in all of Disney. Little ones will miss it for sure.


----------



## Capang

FoxC63 said:


> The bigger question, do you still fit into them?


Hahaha I wish. I was only a child with a warped sense of fashion.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Ant-Man and The Wasp’ European Premiere at Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, REVIEW: We Ate A 2 Foot Long, $25 Hot Dog at Casey’s Corner in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Electroland Music Festival Returning to Disneyland Paris In 2019


----------



## TheMaxRebo

closetmickey said:


> I know the rides were considered “basic” but it really was one of the most adorably themed lands in all of Disney. Little ones will miss it for sure.




Also felt like the only area of that park that had much my younger kids could ride things - really not a ton left with no height restrictions


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS, REVIEW: We Ate A 2 Foot Long, $25 Hot Dog at Casey’s Corner in the Magic Kingdom




Sort of false advertising to post at as "A two-foot long hotdog" when it is really "two one-foot long hotdogs put together"


----------



## Firebird060

Since Hot Dog is just a term we now use to discribe any long cylinder of a meat or meatlike substance between  a roll, disney is technically allowed to advertise it as such.   The whole what makes a hot dog a hot dog, is a debate that has been going on since they first showed up in our country as a staple food. LOL


----------



## FoxC63

Firebird060 said:


> Since Hot Dog is just a term we now use to discribe any long cylinder of a meat or meatlike substance between  a roll, disney is technically allowed to advertise it as such.   The whole what makes a hot dog a hot dog, is a debate that has been going on since they first showed up in our country as a staple food. LOL



I'm dealing with a sinus infection which has turned into a nasty cold so my head is already swimming but his just cracked me up.  Not sure why but it did! So thanks!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO: Leaked Picture Reveals Interior of Epcot’s Club 33 Location


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: Leaked Picture Reveals Interior of Epcot’s Club 33 Location


Kind of looks like an airline club...


----------



## Fauntleroy Duck

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: Leaked Picture Reveals Interior of Epcot’s Club 33 Location


Looks like we'll be seeing the first member getting kicked out pretty soon and it didn't take very long.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has revealed the name of the new water front dining venue at Coronado Springs - Villa del Lago

https://www.disneymeetings.com/blog...esort/?CMP=SOC-DM-blog-villa-del-lago-7-18-18


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> PHOTOS, REVIEW: We Ate A 2 Foot Long, $25 Hot Dog at Casey’s Corner in the Magic Kingdom


Not really a review, just pictures. But, boy! what pictures!

One observation... The bun may be 2 feet long but the there's two frankfurters in there. Looks like a good lunch for two people.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

D23 "Behind the Scenes Experience" for Toy Story Land (for July 30th) now on sale!

https://tickets.d23.com/event/d23toystorylandbts67gt89o

Event starts at 5:45am, lasts 3.5 hours and costs $150/person

The morning will begin with a D23-exclusive guided tour of Toy Story Land, led by a Disney Imagineer that will share unique details of the new, exciting land. During the behind-the-scenes experience, D23 Members will “shrink” to the size of a toy and witness the fun that Woody, Jessie, Buzz, and the other beloved toys are having in Andy’s backyard. Stories will be shared behind the development of the land, including details on the two brand-new attractions, _Slinky Dog Dash_ and _Alien Swirling Saucers_.

Attendees will have the opportunity to experience both of the brand-new attractions, as well as walk through a carnival game box to test their skills on the fan-favorite _Toy Story Mania! _attraction!

Following the tour, event guests will enjoy a private and custom-created breakfast at Hollywood Brown Derby featuring food inspired by Woody’s Lunch Box.

In addition to a custom-made gift created for this behind-the-scenes experience, all attendees with receive a D23-exclusive Toy Story Land matted print to commemorate the opening of this brand new land at Disney's Hollywood Studios.


----------



## Dentam

closetmickey said:


> I know the rides were considered “basic” but it really was one of the most adorably themed lands in all of Disney. Little ones will miss it for sure.



I thought the caterpillar ride with all the different scents was adorable.  Such a bummer they're removing this land!


----------



## skier_pete

closetmickey said:


> I know the rides were considered “basic” but it really was one of the most adorably themed lands in all of Disney. Little ones will miss it for sure.



Little ones will miss it for about 5 years, and then they won't be little anymore. The new round of little ones won't know it existed, so they won't have an opinion.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Some menu items are out. Some booths likely won't change much from year to year.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018-epcot-food-and-wine-festival-booths-menus-and-food-photos/





eXo said:


> Only 3, out of 30 or so. I generally find about 30% of the menu changes each year. Enough to expect something different and not be able to count on something you previously liked being back again.  I still miss those alcoholic smore's drinks. Oh man they were good.



I have to say - I don't think this is a posting of the new booths yet. Other than the 3 things at the top of the page - everything else is showing the 2017 menus. 

I am kind of amazed we haven't had the announcements yet with it starting in 6 weeks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Little ones will miss it for about 5 years, and then they won't be little anymore. The new round of little ones won't know it existed, so they won't have an opinion.



I'll remember it and will miss it

RIP Heimlich's Chew Chew Train

(still think they should pack it up and send it east and add it to Toy Story Land)


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> D23 "Behind the Scenes Experience" for Toy Story Land (for July 30th) now on sale!
> 
> https://tickets.d23.com/event/d23toystorylandbts67gt89o
> 
> Event starts at 5:45am, lasts 3.5 hours and costs $150/person
> 
> The morning will begin with a D23-exclusive guided tour of Toy Story Land, led by a Disney Imagineer that will share unique details of the new, exciting land. During the behind-the-scenes experience, D23 Members will “shrink” to the size of a toy and witness the fun that Woody, Jessie, Buzz, and the other beloved toys are having in Andy’s backyard. Stories will be shared behind the development of the land, including details on the two brand-new attractions, _Slinky Dog Dash_ and _Alien Swirling Saucers_.
> 
> Attendees will have the opportunity to experience both of the brand-new attractions, as well as walk through a carnival game box to test their skills on the fan-favorite _Toy Story Mania! _attraction!
> 
> Following the tour, event guests will enjoy a private and custom-created breakfast at Hollywood Brown Derby featuring food inspired by Woody’s Lunch Box.
> 
> In addition to a custom-made gift created for this behind-the-scenes experience, all attendees with receive a D23-exclusive Toy Story Land matted print to commemorate the opening of this brand new land at Disney's Hollywood Studios.




See it is events like this that make me and Wife either want to move to Florida or Cali.  Being a D23 memember is great but these last minute events sometimes make it so only locals and those who dont have careers with demanding deadlines be able to make them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> See it is events like this that make me and Wife either want to move to Florida or Cali.  Being a D23 memember is great but these last minute events sometimes make it so only locals and those who dont have careers with demanding deadlines be able to make them




Fully agree - I wish they did more things in other areas of the country


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: Leaked Picture Reveals Interior of Epcot’s Club 33 Location





jknezek said:


> Kind of looks like an airline club...



I was going to go with business hotel, but airline club works too.


----------



## unbanshee

TheMaxRebo said:


> D23 "Behind the Scenes Experience" for Toy Story Land (for July 30th) now on sale!



And tickets are still available. Normally D23 stuff sells out fast. At $150/person, people don't care about this enough to drop that kind of money. They cancelled the preview and are now trying to cash in on their members


----------



## Firebird060

unbanshee said:


> And tickets are still available. Normally D23 stuff sells out fast. At $150/person, people don't care about this enough to drop that kind of money. They cancelled the preview and are now trying to cash in on their members


Yes but they also normally give more a headway for events.  For example the Mickeys of Glendale event this year at the Contemporary they announced it months in advance.  Not 15 days, makes it much harder to move schedules and deadlines with this lack of leeway


----------



## unbanshee

Firebird060 said:


> Yes but they also normally give more a headway for events.  For example the Mickeys of Glendale event this year at the Contemporary they announced it months in advance.  Not 15 days, makes it much harder to move schedules and deadlines with this lack of leeway



It was also free to signup

Edit: And a real exclusive. Not this "oh we announced we were going to do TSL stuff, but had to cancel our event because the land was behind schedule and now we'd like to make money off of something that has very little real value"


----------



## OKW Lover

jknezek said:


> Kind of looks like an airline club...


I was thinking more of a cruise ship lounge


Fauntleroy Duck said:


> Looks like we'll be seeing the first member getting kicked out pretty soon and it didn't take very long.


They would first have to identify the source of the photo


----------



## Dentam

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'll remember it and will miss it
> 
> RIP Heimlich's Chew Chew Train
> 
> (still think they should pack it up and send it east and add it to Toy Story Land)



That's what it's called, couldn't remember!  That would be awesome if they could move it to TSL!


----------



## pepperandchips

********** said:


> I have to say - I don't think this is a posting of the new booths yet. Other than the 3 things at the top of the page - everything else is showing the 2017 menus.
> 
> I am kind of amazed we haven't had the announcements yet with it starting in 6 weeks.



They didn't do the TiW preview event this year and I'm guessing they did not do the media preview either (2 years ago they were the same event, last year media and TiW were separate) as I have not seen any posts from the regular WDW coverage sites that looked like Food & Wine fest preview event coverage. 

They also aren't doing the resort restaurant dinners and scaled back on the Epcot special events. I don't know what's going on with the festival this year but something is weird.


----------



## MommaBerd

Just reported: Comcast will not pursue bid for Fox assets, but will focus on acquiring Sky. Probably not a shocker, but at least it’s been confirmed.


----------



## rteetz

*News/Rumor
*
Dining Package coming to Festival of The Lion King?

http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/rumor...l-of-the-lion-king-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> Dining Package coming to Festival of The Lion King?
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/rumor...l-of-the-lion-king-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Dining packages for everything!!

What I want to know is when I can schedule my dining package for the Indiana Jones stunt spectacular. $79.89 per adult at the backlot Cafe.

Make sure to still arrive at the show an hour before hand!


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'll remember it and will miss it
> 
> RIP Heimlich's Chew Chew Train
> 
> (still think they should pack it up and send it east and add it to Toy Story Land)



After seeing how my son (when he was 4) enjoyed LEGOLAND .. and a small "old timey" park in Wisconsin (that collects/refurbishes some old carnival rides and puts them into a small family theme park), I feel Disney is missing more "toddler" areas or attractions.  I mean . .I get why they don't as those rides traditionally can't hold adults and aren't really crowd eaters.

While it has toddler rides (like Dumbo and Aladdin's Carpets) .. and they can go on Dark rides, there is just something about sitting on a vehicle and going in a circle that just amazes and thrills kids under 5.

To me, while looking forward to Toy Story Land, that seems what is missing from the area. A TODDLER ride .. or a playground .. or a splash pad .. or an air-conditioned TOY store that makes it a fun themed lands for the really little ones.


----------



## tlmadden73

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Dining packages for everything!!
> 
> What I want to know is when I can schedule my dining package for the Indiana Jones stunt spectacular. $79.89 per adult at the backlot Cafe.
> 
> Make sure to still arrive at the show an hour before hand!



Thinking way too big  .. they could do this for ANY show!
Muppets Dining Package - dinner at Pizzarizzos and front row seats to Muppetvision 3D for $29.99/adult!

A Dining Package for just a regular (multiple times a day) show just seems odd. Thus far, they've only had dining packages for the once a day shows, (like fireworks), right?
I guess it just frees up a Fast Pass for those who would (why, I don't know) Fast Pass the show.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> After seeing how my son (when he was 4) enjoyed LEGOLAND .. and a small "old timey" park in Wisconsin (that collects/refurbishes some old carnival rides and puts them into a small family theme park), I feel Disney is missing more "toddler" areas or attractions.  I mean . .I get why they don't as those rides traditionally can't hold adults and aren't really crowd eaters.
> 
> While it has toddler rides (like Dumbo and Aladdin's Carpets) .. and they can go on Dark rides, there is just something about sitting on a vehicle and going in a circle that just amazes and thrills kids under 5.
> 
> To me, while looking forward to Toy Story Land, that seems what is missing from the area. A TODDLER ride .. or a playground .. or a splash pad .. or an air-conditioned TOY store that makes it a fun themed lands for the really little ones.




What you cite above if one reason I am a bit upset they are removing Bugs Land from DCA - We found there was very little my younger kids could ride at DCA with Bugs Land being one area there were things for them - without it, very little for them

Totally agree that it would have been great to add in a play area - or, given the whole "lack of shade" thing - a splash area or like "Misting Garden" - would have been a great idea


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

tlmadden73 said:


> Thinking way too big  .. they could do this for ANY show!
> Muppets Dining Package - dinner at Pizzarizzos and front row seats to Muppetvision 3D for $29.99/adult!
> 
> A Dining Package for just a regular (multiple times a day) show just seems odd. Thus far, they've only had dining packages for the once a day shows, (like fireworks), right?
> I guess it just frees up a Fast Pass for those who would (why, I don't know) Fast Pass the show.


The only dining package Disney does that is similar is for the Frozen Musical at DCA which really isn’t needed anymore.


----------



## Roxyfire

tlmadden73 said:


> After seeing how my son (when he was 4) enjoyed LEGOLAND .. and a small "old timey" park in Wisconsin (that collects/refurbishes some old carnival rides and puts them into a small family theme park), I feel Disney is missing more "toddler" areas or attractions.  I mean . .I get why they don't as those rides traditionally can't hold adults and aren't really crowd eaters.
> 
> While it has toddler rides (like Dumbo and Aladdin's Carpets) .. and they can go on Dark rides, there is just something about sitting on a vehicle and going in a circle that just amazes and thrills kids under 5.
> 
> To me, while looking forward to Toy Story Land, that seems what is missing from the area. A TODDLER ride .. or a playground .. or a splash pad .. or an air-conditioned TOY store that makes it a fun themed lands for the really little ones.



I dunno what it is but mine is 12 and still loves spinner rides like that, especially Aladdin's because we can move a decent amount. I wouldn't wait very long for it but at night it sees some fairly low wait times and feels a bit different in the dark. I do wish they had kept a part of that HISTK playground just because I remember playing on that when I was little and it would've been a nice thing to keep in that area.


----------



## amberpi

tlmadden73 said:


> After seeing how my son (when he was 4) enjoyed LEGOLAND .. and a small "old timey" park in Wisconsin (that collects/refurbishes some old carnival rides and puts them into a small family theme park), I feel Disney is missing more "toddler" areas or attractions.  I mean . .I get why they don't as those rides traditionally can't hold adults and aren't really crowd eaters.
> 
> While it has toddler rides (like Dumbo and Aladdin's Carpets) .. and they can go on Dark rides, there is just something about sitting on a vehicle and going in a circle that just amazes and thrills kids under 5.



I think (based on my very new experience parenting, so I'm completely admitting my newbness) maybe lots of kids aren't as fascinated about the small rides anymore? Tried to take the 2.5 and 4 year old to the kiddie ride section of a local carnival and we were told those rides for babies (this is a daily or hourly refrain as the kids declare themselves "big") and they were rejected. Or maybe we should try this again? 

Also, I'm pretty shocked at the amount of rides a 38in kid can ride at WDW. Especially if you're kids love the dark and spooky stuff; I was terribly excited.


----------



## Helvetica

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'll remember it and will miss it
> 
> RIP Heimlich's Chew Chew Train
> 
> (still think they should pack it up and send it east and add it to Toy Story Land)



I hope they don't scrap it. It's not that old and it's really cute. I don't think it would physically fit in Toy Story Land. The easiest place for it to fit would be Rafiki's Planet Watch in Animal Kingdom. It currently has no rides, but a train attraction at a place where the only way to get there is by train would be kind of redundant. I guess they could also put it by the Bug's Life show in Animal Kingdom. Honestly, they probably could just move most of the rides to Animal Kingdom.


----------



## DizFanFamily

tlmadden73 said:


> Thinking way too big  .. they could do this for ANY show!
> Muppets Dining Package - dinner at Pizzarizzos and front row seats to Muppetvision 3D for $29.99/adult!
> 
> A Dining Package for just a regular (multiple times a day) show just seems odd. Thus far, they've only had dining packages for the once a day shows, (like fireworks), right?
> I guess it just frees up a Fast Pass for those who would (why, I don't know) Fast Pass the show.


so you are proposing they pay adults @29.00 to watch MuppetVission 3D?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

amberpi said:


> Also, I'm pretty shocked at the amount of rides a 38in kid can ride at WDW. Especially if you're kids love the dark and spooky stuff; I was terribly excited.


We’ve been going since our oldest was 15mos old and have always found a ton to do. They both jumped on the height restricted rides as soon as they were able and loved them — with the exception of my son REFUSING to do ToT — ever! :-D

I still remember when my daughter was 3 and spent the whole stretch room trying to convince a 10yo that there was nothing to be afraid of — it was just pretend — “enjoy it!”. LOL!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Yikes... 

*Toy Story Land’s Early Woes: Unsafe Fences, Poorly Executed Restrooms, and Slow Food Service Plague Disney World’s Latest Addition*

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/toy-story...service-plaque-disney-worlds-latest-addition/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We’ve been going since our oldest was 15mos old and have always found a ton to do. They both jumped on the height restricted rides as soon as they were able and loved them — with the exception of my son REFUSING to do ToT — ever! :-D
> 
> I still remember when my daughter was 3 and spent the whole stretch room trying to convince a 10yo that there was nothing to be afraid of — it was just pretend — “enjoy it!”. LOL!!



My kids too seem to have more issues with “spooky” stuff than thrills.  My 9 year old (who loves Everest) won’t ride ToT and even know when we go on HM I have to tell them how it is “fun scary” - they are nervous at the beginning but enjoy it by the end

My son did ride ToT when he was four.  After I asked him what he thought and he said, straight faced, “That was not good”


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yikes...
> 
> *Toy Story Land’s Early Woes: Unsafe Fences, Poorly Executed Restrooms, and Slow Food Service Plague Disney World’s Latest Addition*
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/toy-story...service-plaque-disney-worlds-latest-addition/


The bathroom issue is surprising. Other issues not so much.


----------



## amberpi

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We’ve been going since our oldest was 15mos old and have always found a ton to do. They both jumped on the height restricted rides as soon as they were able and loved them — with the exception of my son REFUSING to do ToT — ever! :-D
> 
> I still remember when my daughter was 3 and spent the whole stretch room trying to convince a 10yo that there was nothing to be afraid of — it was just pretend — “enjoy it!”. LOL!!



That's awesome. I could see either of these precious tots behaving similarly.

Now that the kids know we're going they've seen the rides so much and have fallen in love with Grim Grinning Ghosts and the "Yo ho" Pirate songs - they finally displaced Daft Punk for car rides. I love Daft Punk too kids, but man, too much of a good thing.

What are the rumors of ride closures in late August? Is that easily accessible info? I've never really cared before, but I'm just realizing I made have another, of so many, parenting mistakes by showing the kids all the rides we could ride.


----------



## UncleMike101

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yikes...
> 
> *Toy Story Land’s Early Woes: Unsafe Fences, Poorly Executed Restrooms, and Slow Food Service Plague Disney World’s Latest Addition*
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/toy-story...service-plaque-disney-worlds-latest-addition/


Apparently Disney has adopted the prevalent corporate attitude of today.
*"Get the product out there. We'll fix it later."*
I just spent a month dealing with that attitude from a major appliance manufacturer.
I had a stove delivered that wasn't even close to factory specs and was in fact dangerous to operate.
The replacement that they sent was identical to the first unit.
I finally ordered an upgraded model (Can you say "bait and switch kids?") but refused to pay the upcharge due to the inconvenience of being without a functioning stove for an entire month. 
The factory Engineer that I spoke with said that "production quotas" were to blame for these incidents.
Which brings me back to Disney having to hurry the Hell up to get Toy Story Land opened on time. 
What ever happened to "Get it right the first time"?


----------



## BuzzyBelle

tlmadden73 said:


> After seeing how my son (when he was 4) enjoyed LEGOLAND .. and a small "old timey" park in Wisconsin (that collects/refurbishes some old carnival rides and puts them into a small family theme park), I feel Disney is missing more "toddler" areas or attractions.  I mean . .I get why they don't as those rides traditionally can't hold adults and aren't really crowd eaters.
> 
> While it has toddler rides (like Dumbo and Aladdin's Carpets) .. and they can go on Dark rides, there is just something about sitting on a vehicle and going in a circle that just amazes and thrills kids under 5.
> 
> To me, while looking forward to Toy Story Land, that seems what is missing from the area. A TODDLER ride .. or a playground .. or a splash pad .. or an air-conditioned TOY store that makes it a fun themed lands for the really little ones.



Toy Story land was a total bust for our 2 year old. We spent our time there huddled in the shade of a trash can while DH took our two older kids on Slinky. I will not subject a too short kid to TSL again during the afternoon sun. 

Splash Mountain, however, was a great rider swap ride. That dinky little play area kept DD2 entertained so well I had to pry her away when our rides were done. There’s also the little gift shop near by to cool down in.


----------



## Moliphino

UncleMike101 said:


> Apparently Disney has adopted the prevalent corporate attitude of today.
> *"Get the product out there. We'll fix it later."*
> I just spent a month dealing with that attitude from a major appliance manufacturer.
> I had a stove delivered that wasn't even close to factory specs and was in fact dangerous to operate.
> The replacement that they sent was identical to the first unit.
> I finally ordered an upgraded model (Can you say "bait and switch kids?") but refused to pay the upcharge due to the inconvenience of being without a functioning stove for an entire month.
> The factory Engineer that I spoke with said that "production quotas" were to blame for these incidents.
> Which brings me back to Disney having to hurry the Hell up to get Toy Story Land opened on time.
> What ever happened to "Get it right the first time"?



I was a production engineer who now works in product support, so I've had the pleasure of experiencing this from both sides. First unrealistic deadlines and the push to release drawings before they were complete, and now I get to deal with the customers when things fail because they were rushed.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> The bathroom issue is surprising. Other issues not so much.


I did not realize what the fences were made of, I just assumed they looked like that to imitate being built from a child's toy. They look so sad boarded up!

I did notice the urinal issue (height, not mess) when I went in that restroom. I assumed it was to keep with theme of being shrunk down like a toy or for "kids," etc. Guess it was just an afterthought. While the bathrooms fit with the theming, I was very disappointed in the size and quality. I know it sounds weird, but Norway's bathrooms and the Tangled bathrooms are gorgeous. The Toy Story bathrooms are pathetic in comparison. I found myself utilizing the one by the old Pixar Place sign more.

There were so many umbrellas stationed around the queues for the meet and greets and extended SDD lines. Definitely seems like they just shoved them in last minute realizing how hot it would be. People were crammed underneath them as the lines moved for coverage.


It is very sad that there are so many "band-aid" fixes in a brand new place. I hope Disney fixes the issues.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Has this been linked here?

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...n-sharing-online-and-real-world-vr-recording/


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> My kids too seem to have more issues with “spooky” stuff than thrills.  My 9 year old (who loves Everest) won’t ride ToT and even know when we go on HM I have to tell them how it is “fun scary” - they are nervous at the beginning but enjoy it by the end
> 
> My son did ride ToT when he was four.  After I asked him what he thought and he said, straight faced, “That was not good”


Ditto with my son.

When he was 3 and 4? (and the ONLY child)
Peter Pan dark ride? Loved it. 
Little Mermaid dark ride? Don't want to ride it again because Ursula is "scary"

We just decided to not take our son on Haunted Mansion or Pirates because it is too scary for HIS personality. He doesn't even want to do Jedi Training because the thought of standing up to Darth Vader or Darth Maul (fake or not) is intimidating to him. 

We are going in the fall when he is 6, we will see what happens. My daughter (who will be 2) may go on scary things because his brother does.  Second child syndrome ..



BuzzyBelle said:


> Toy Story land was a total bust for our 2 year old. We spent our time there huddled in the shade of a trash can while DH took our two older kids on Slinky. I will not subject a too short kid to TSL again during the afternoon sun.


Oh man .. well hopefully going in November with a 2 year old will be better (less oppressive heat). Luckily she should be tall enough to go on Swirling saucers at least.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

UncleMike101 said:


> Apparently Disney has adopted the prevalent corporate attitude of today.
> *"Get the product out there. We'll fix it later."*
> I just spent a month dealing with that attitude from a major appliance manufacturer.
> I had a stove delivered that wasn't even close to factory specs and was in fact dangerous to operate.
> The replacement that they sent was identical to the first unit.
> I finally ordered an upgraded model (Can you say "bait and switch kids?") but refused to pay the upcharge due to the inconvenience of being without a functioning stove for an entire month.
> The factory Engineer that I spoke with said that "production quotas" were to blame for these incidents.
> Which brings me back to Disney having to hurry the Hell up to get Toy Story Land opened on time.
> What ever happened to "Get it right the first time"?


Yeah... that was my thought.  I remember back when Apple products released were actually ready for prime time.  Still not as bad as Microsoft, but COME ON!!

To be honest, both the bathroom AND plastic fence issues surprised me.  Where in the heck else have they used a PLASTIC FENCE?!  Why did anyone think that would fly??


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

amberpi said:


> That's awesome. I could see either of these precious tots behaving similarly.
> 
> Now that the kids know we're going they've seen the rides so much and have fallen in love with Grim Grinning Ghosts and the "Yo ho" Pirate songs - they finally displaced Daft Punk for car rides. I love Daft Punk too kids, but man, too much of a good thing.
> 
> What are the rumors of ride closures in late August? Is that easily accessible info? I've never really cared before, but I'm just realizing I made have another, of so many, parenting mistakes by showing the kids all the rides we could ride.


Very happy for you, having this trip with the kids ahead of you!  Requires more patience, but I think is just flat out more fun in many ways.  

I like this one for closures because of how clearly they're listed by date/month: https://www.wdwmagic.com/refurbishments.htm

This is also good source, I think... https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/closures

And there's always this, of course... http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/rehab.htm

I don't see anything for late Aug, excel the riverboat in MK per DIS. I sometimes check a few right before our trip just in case, if there's something we're dying to do in particular.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The bathroom issue is surprising. Other issues not so much.



For the bathroom I could see them just thinking easier to put all urinals in kids area at kid height - but yeah, not best design

Fence think kinda surprised just as it is saftety involved


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> That's awesome. I could see either of these precious tots behaving similarly.
> 
> Now that the kids know we're going they've seen the rides so much and have fallen in love with Grim Grinning Ghosts and the "Yo ho" Pirate songs - they finally displaced Daft Punk for car rides. I love Daft Punk too kids, but man, too much of a good thing.
> 
> What are the rumors of ride closures in late August? Is that easily accessible info? I've never really cared before, but I'm just realizing I made have another, of so many, parenting mistakes by showing the kids all the rides we could ride.




Good idea to preview some of the rides - also, if they are new to character meets showing some videos of them can be helpful.  More of an issue with smaller kids but some kids freak out when they meet a mouse or dog or duck that is 5 times the size of the


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> The bathroom issue is surprising. Other issues not so much.


My guess (and hope), as I've stated before they will eventually fix some of these issues .. a few poles and some creative shading (the "lid" of a toy's box or something).

The plastic fence is surprising, after a few months in the hot sun that plastic will probably be really faded and brittle. How did it make it that far to be almost IMMEDIATELY blocked off? Did someone break one already and almost fall through? Did a Disney lawyer walk through the land and panicked when he saw the potential liability? 

Having all urinals kid height? My biggest pet peeve for a 6'3" tall person. You'd think Disney could afford a floor to waist urinal are they that budget conscious you can't spend a few extra dollars on a taller urinal?


----------



## UncleMike101

tlmadden73 said:


> My guess (and hope), as I've stated before they will eventually fix some of these issues .. a few poles and some creative shading (the "lid" of a toy's box or something).
> 
> The plastic fence is surprising, after a few months in the hot sun that plastic will probably be really faded and brittle. How did it make it that far to be almost IMMEDIATELY blocked off? Did someone break one already and almost fall through? Did a Disney lawyer walk through the land and panicked when he saw the potential liability?
> 
> *Having all urinals kid height? My biggest pet peeve for a 6'3" tall person. You'd think Disney could afford a floor to waist urinal are they that budget conscious you can't spend a few extra dollars on a taller urinal*?


Perhaps Disney figured it was a lost cause what with guys staring at their cell phones and spraying the walls and floor instead of attending to the "business at hand". 

Yes I've seen that.....................


----------



## Capang

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yikes...
> 
> *Toy Story Land’s Early Woes: Unsafe Fences, Poorly Executed Restrooms, and Slow Food Service Plague Disney World’s Latest Addition*
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/toy-story...service-plaque-disney-worlds-latest-addition/


I call BS. I was just there. That fence wasn't backed with wood yesterday and that is where they had people lining up for FP. Right against that fence. And I asked my husband about the bathrooms. He was pretty sure he would've noticed the bathroom issue. He was in there, hes over 6ft.

It's a cute land designed for lovers of the movie franchise and families woth littles. I dont get the hate it's been getting.


----------



## Ambehnke

tlmadden73 said:


> After seeing how my son (when he was 4) enjoyed LEGOLAND .. and a small "old timey" park in Wisconsin (that collects/refurbishes some old carnival rides and puts them into a small family theme park), I feel Disney is missing more "toddler" areas or attractions.  I mean . .I get why they don't as those rides traditionally can't hold adults and aren't really crowd eaters.
> 
> While it has toddler rides (like Dumbo and Aladdin's Carpets) .. and they can go on Dark rides, there is just something about sitting on a vehicle and going in a circle that just amazes and thrills kids under 5.
> 
> To me, while looking forward to Toy Story Land, that seems what is missing from the area. A TODDLER ride .. or a playground .. or a splash pad .. or an air-conditioned TOY store that makes it a fun themed lands for the really little ones.


BAY BEACH! We live 15 min away. My kids are 4 and 6 and have have been to Disney many times. We still go to Bay Beach at least once a week in summer because the kids love the rides and it’s CHEAP! (Like we have fun for a few hours for 10-15$)


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> After seeing how my son (when he was 4) enjoyed LEGOLAND .. and a small "old timey" park in Wisconsin (that collects/refurbishes some old carnival rides and puts them into a small family theme park), I feel Disney is missing more "toddler" areas or attractions.  I mean . .I get why they don't as those rides traditionally can't hold adults and aren't really crowd eaters.
> 
> While it has toddler rides (like Dumbo and Aladdin's Carpets) .. and they can go on Dark rides, there is just something about sitting on a vehicle and going in a circle that just amazes and thrills kids under 5.
> 
> To me, while looking forward to Toy Story Land, that seems what is missing from the area. A TODDLER ride .. or a playground .. or a splash pad .. or an air-conditioned TOY store that makes it a fun themed lands for the really little ones.



It's why I say (and lots of people get upset when I do) that Disney is not really the place for little kids. It's designed for families, but if you travel there with the under 5 set, you are going to be (a) limited in what you can do with them and (b) they are going to make it more difficult to enjoy the other rides. Of course if you have kids with ages spaced apart (as most people do) then there's going to be little ones you take with you...but it is still just not that great a place to go. You really are better off going to your local amusement park with a kiddie land with a 3-year old than Disney World.


----------



## Ambehnke

********** said:


> It's why I say (and lots of people get upset when I do) that Disney is not really the place for little kids. It's designed for families, but if you travel there with the under 5 set, you are going to be (a) limited in what you can do with them and (b) they are going to make it more difficult to enjoy the other rides. Of course if you have kids with ages spaced apart (as most people do) then there's going to be little ones you take with you...but it is still just not that great a place to go. You really are better off going to your local amusement park with a kiddie land with a 3-year old than Disney World.


The characters were much of our enjoyment my kids’ first trip at 3 and 1. It was worth that trip because those memories and smiles were the best. You just have to plan and know what to expect. It’s good for all ages but definitely for different reasons. Not every person is going to love every attraction or addition.


----------



## Capang

While looking at pics from the 2 days we spent in the land some of the fences had boards, but nothing was roped off from views. The bathroom thing I really dont get. I asked my husband again if he was sure and he said he was, but take that with a grain of salt. Really though, the land is great. The only real, real issue is lack of shade or misters. Even the meals at woodys were good and quick. Mobile ordering on the website for anywhere, that's another story entirely. 

Actually, the one thing Disney REALLY needs to fix is their websites and apps. It's like they built them piece by piece and connected them with band aids and glitter. Total disaster.


----------



## skier_pete

The urinal thing I don't get. Those kids urinals don't cost more and installing them low or high is all the same. This is clearly not a cost cutting measure, but a design choice. A little strange, though I've never had a problem hitting a kids urinal - though I'm only 5'10".


----------



## hakepb

Capang said:


> I call BS. I was just there. That fence wasn't backed with wood yesterday and that is where they had people lining up for FP. Right against that fence. And I asked my husband about the bathrooms. He was pretty sure he would've noticed the bathroom issue. He was in there, hes over 6ft.
> 
> It's a cute land designed for lovers of the movie franchise and families woth littles.* I dont get the hate it's been getting.*


People like to think Disney is great because they design and execute perfect processes that result in the best theme parks in the world.

But Disney’s service excellence is more  known because Disney does a better than average job bringing in a large number of employees to actively correct the mistakes the flawed designs and processes introduced.

It’s fun to point out things like the shade.  Remember when BOG opened, and they had to provide personal umbrellas to guests waiting in line?


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Good idea to preview some of the rides - also, if they are new to character meets showing some videos of them can be helpful.  More of an issue with smaller kids but some kids freak out when they meet a mouse or dog or duck that is 5 times the size of the



Thanks for the info. The kids have met some at other events, and lordamighty (that's a word in the south), have we seen some videos. Let's just say brunch on Sunday (for the World Cup) was super easy - the kids got to watch ride videos while at their favorite gastropub! They were so good for the entire match.

Regarding characters, because all of a sudden these are important, is there any site that covers up to date character changes? I know these are, obviously, a much more fluid thing, and I'm just wanting to make sure that we manage expectations regarding who we might meet in any park as we cruise in and out.


----------



## Capang

hakepb said:


> People like to think Disney is great because they design and execute perfect processes that result in the best theme parks in the world.
> 
> But Disney’s service excellence is more  known because Disney does a better than average job bringing in a large number of employees to actively correct the mistakes the flawed designs and processes introduced.
> 
> It’s fun to point out things like the shade.  Remember when BOG opened, and they had to provide personal umbrellas to guests waiting in line?


I get that. And their service best be excellent when they charge what they do and you get big screw ups. And service wise you can't beat them. But the land is really well done. It is supposed to look like toys scattered around a backyard. They achieved that. It looks like every toy I've stepped on in my living room ar 2am.

 I think the problem with the land is that people went in expecting something akin to Pandora or even the yet unseen SW:GE. This isn't that. It is a small land catering to the 4-8 set. Something that will give grandma and the little kids something to do while mom, dad, and the big kids head to SW:GE.


----------



## DisLiss

My thoughts on Toy Story Land are two-fold.

A.)  I hope they take these issues into account as work continues with the new Star Wars area, to hopefully fix any similar problems before they open.

B.)  This is precisely why I always try NOT to be one of the earlier/first people to buy something, try something, etc.  I'm the opposite of the "camp out so we can say we had it/did it first" folks.  I'm one of the "Check it out after they have time to fix the bugs." folks instead.   It's far too common, imo, for companies of any sort, to put out a new product with enormous fanfare, but with a lack in quality to back up that fanfare.

Plastic open weave fences at child height sound like something that will take a beating...especially if the kids are already fidgety and agitated from hanging out in long, hot lines.  I can see them banging into them. kicking them, etc.   It seems so short-sighted to me to make a fence a place to cut corners.  And the shade thing baffles me.  You'd think they'd understand the importance of trying to make cool spaces in a park by now.   I hope they can come up with some good quality fixes for these issues quickly and by some miracle remember next time that shaving funding off in the beginning often leads to more spending later.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Capang said:


> I call BS. I was just there. That fence wasn't backed with wood yesterday and that is where they had people lining up for FP. Right against that fence. And I asked my husband about the bathrooms. He was pretty sure he would've noticed the bathroom issue. He was in there, hes over 6ft.
> 
> It's a cute land designed for lovers of the movie franchise and families woth littles. I dont get the hate it's been getting.


So they're lying, then?  Could the fence issue (blocking it off) have just changed today?

Regardless: why make a plastic fence??


----------



## Capang

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So they're lying, then?  Could the fence issue have just changed today?


We first went two days ago, then yesterday at 6am. Some of the fences do have boards behind them, as I mentioned in a later post after checking our pics, but nothing was blocked off. The FP line lines up right next to one of the fences in the pics from the article and people were leaning over it to get pics of the track. Maybe they blocked it off yesterday later in the day or today? It is weird. There were not any blocked off areas either day I was there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Thanks for the info. The kids have met some at other events, and lordamighty (that's a word in the south), have we seen some videos. Let's just say brunch on Sunday (for the World Cup) was super easy - the kids got to watch ride videos while at their favorite gastropub! They were so good for the entire match.
> 
> Regarding characters, because all of a sudden these are important, is there any site that covers up to date character changes? I know these are, obviously, a much more fluid thing, and I'm just wanting to make sure that we manage expectations regarding who we might meet in any park as we cruise in and out.



Anything big about characters will get posted here in the news forum 

Kenny the Pirate s end to be the go to for character  information/news


The main character meets are included in My disney Experiences on the maps and stuff along with meeting times.  Just note that some times the will cut off the line so be there early for the set for popular characters (especially for princesses in Epcot I have found)


----------



## rowrbazzle

********** said:


> It's why I say (and lots of people get upset when I do) that Disney is not really the place for little kids. It's designed for families, but if you travel there with the under 5 set, you are going to be (a) limited in what you can do with them and (b) they are going to make it more difficult to enjoy the other rides. Of course if you have kids with ages spaced apart (as most people do) then there's going to be little ones you take with you...but it is still just not that great a place to go. You really are better off going to your local amusement park with a kiddie land with a 3-year old than Disney World.



I disagree. There are far more things for my three kids (all under the age of 6) to do at Disney World than at the local amusement park. Our youngest (1yo) is obviously most limited, but even then he can do almost every ride and attraction at Magic Kingdom. It's more limited at Epcot, Hollywood, etc., but we had no trouble finding things for everyone to do. The kids area at the local amusement park (which is a big one) only has a handful. That being said, more general play areas would be nice at the other parks.


----------



## sachilles

Unsure if it's true or not, but I was once told the urinal height is an ADA related thing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> It's why I say (and lots of people get upset when I do) that Disney is not really the place for little kids. It's designed for families, but if you travel there with the under 5 set, you are going to be (a) limited in what you can do with them and (b) they are going to make it more difficult to enjoy the other rides. Of course if you have kids with ages spaced apart (as most people do) then there's going to be little ones you take with you...but it is still just not that great a place to go. You really are better off going to your local amusement park with a kiddie land with a 3-year old than Disney World.



I get what you are saying for rides (and some parks more than others) though do they no young kids can still really get into character meets and parades and stuff and Disney does those as well as anyone

But you are 100% right to say it is for families not kids - meaning there is stuff for everyone, which means some of the stuff won’t be great for kids


----------



## EdmondD

********** said:


> A little strange, though I've never had a problem hitting a kids urinal - though I'm only 5'10".



Agreed.  I mean....not to get too graphic, but you're still aiming into the back of a urinal, but maybe just a little higher up on the urinal structure than normal.  There is no reason to miss.  Even if you _are _on your phone. And yes, @UncleMike101, I've been that guy and am happy to say I can expertly pee _and _text at the same time.


----------



## Buckeye218

DizFanFamily said:


> so you are proposing they pay adults @29.00 to watch MuppetVission 3D?



That's the only way I would ever return to that awful show.


----------



## tlmadden73

Ambehnke said:


> BAY BEACH! We live 15 min away. My kids are 4 and 6 and have have been to Disney many times. We still go to Bay Beach at least once a week in summer because the kids love the rides and it’s CHEAP! (Like we have fun for a few hours for 10-15$)


I was actually talking about Little Amerricka (East of Madison). Probably going there this August again actually. We haven't been to Bay Beach yet as it is a lot farther away from my parents house ... (and I never went when I was younger (teenage years) because I was too old.)



********** said:


> It's why I say (and lots of people get upset when I do) that Disney is not really the place for little kids. It's designed for families, but if you travel there with the under 5 set, you are going to be (a) limited in what you can do with them and (b) they are going to make it more difficult to enjoy the other rides. Of course if you have kids with ages spaced apart (as most people do) then there's going to be little ones you take with you...but it is still just not that great a place to go. You really are better off going to your local amusement park with a kiddie land with a 3-year old than Disney World.


I don't disagree totally, but it is still a magical place for small (only child) children. Sometimes, the non-ride stuff is more of an attraction to the toddlers  .. shows .. character meets .. dance parties, etc. 

I took my son when he was 2 and 3. We had friends that were going and we said "why not? he's free!" .. and yes . .there were tons we couldn't go on, but we still had a great time with what we did do. We purposely skipped certain parks knowing there was even less to do for someone that young. We just kept the trips short (2 park days) .. to make it affordable and to be able come back when he was older (4 and now coming up 6) for longer trips now that we are a "family" (two kids). 

So, yes, it's not a kid's park, but it's a fine place to go with small children.. for a short period of time.
I think most people have the issue is the cost (for the adults, since kids that young are free) for a trip "they won't remember!". But for me .. I have decided to go MORE often because the young kids are free and makes it significantly cheaper. (It is why I am planning on two trips in a year coming up .. when my daughter is 2 .. and then again right before she turns 3.)


----------



## Firebird060

Disney isnt just for kids,  every time I hear someone say that i know people arent fortunate enough to experience Disney as a Adult Only Trip, yes Disney is expensive and yes a large portion of Disney Incomes is from Families, but its a experience for All ages.   *i will now get off of my soapbox*


----------



## Phicinfan

********** said:


> It's why I say (and lots of people get upset when I do) that Disney is not really the place for little kids. It's designed for families, but if you travel there with the under 5 set, you are going to be (a) limited in what you can do with them and (b) they are going to make it more difficult to enjoy the other rides. Of course if you have kids with ages spaced apart (as most people do) then there's going to be little ones you take with you...but it is still just not that great a place to go. You really are better off going to your local amusement park with a kiddie land with a 3-year old than Disney World.


I fully agree with you, we waited until all three of our kids were older before our first trip.  Too young, and there isn't much there for that age to do, plus they tire out more quickly and you end up not having much time in parks.

We literally waited til my youngest was 12 to go our first trip.


----------



## rteetz

Since this seems to be a big discussion topic I’m going suggest we take it over to the official toy story land thread. The link is in my signature.


----------



## MissGina5

Disneymom1126 said:


> That's an interesting...ummm....color choice for the Spirit Jersey.


it looks like Max's shirt in the movie I think! (the second half I believe?)


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anything big about characters will get posted here in the news forum
> 
> Kenny the Pirate s end to be the go to for character  information/news
> 
> 
> The main character meets are included in My disney Experiences on the maps and stuff along with meeting times.  Just note that some times the will cut off the line so be there early for the set for popular characters (especially for princesses in Epcot I have found)



Thanks! So just keep up with this thread in the morning to see any breaking news? It's easy when it's just a couple of adults - more complicated managing small people so checking the app and here is key?

I knew about the MDE princesses, but always thought even those times could flex. The whole family is stoked about going around the world (multiple days), eating, drinking (probably non-alcoholic for the kids...lol), doing the kidcot stuff (which I need to figure out where to get that thing to start!), riding, and seeing princesses.

I was wondering (because I've never paid attention to character m&gs) if there was anyone on the Dis or in the Dis community that makes alerts on rare characters that might be out? We're not locked into much - early 3 fps and some dining reservations (which can be easily changed), so I thought that maybe there was someone who gave up to the minute info. @rteetz - any intel on the latest character meets?

Many thanks, guys, just looking for the most recent information.


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> Thanks! So just keep up with this thread in the morning to see any breaking news? It's easy when it's just a couple of adults - more complicated managing small people so checking the app and here is key?
> 
> I knew about the MDE princesses, but always thought even those times could flex. The whole family is stoked about going around the world (multiple days), eating, drinking (probably non-alcoholic for the kids...lol), doing the kidcot stuff (which I need to figure out where to get that thing to start!), riding, and seeing princesses.
> 
> I was wondering (because I've never paid attention to character m&gs) if there was anyone on the Dis or in the Dis community that makes alerts on rare characters that might be out? We're not locked into much - early 3 fps and some dining reservations (which can be easily changed), so I thought that maybe there was someone who gave up to the minute info. @rteetz - any intel on the latest character meets?
> 
> Many thanks, guys, just looking for the most recent information.


I don’t believe there are any new meet and greets as of late. Epcot and DHS are testing grounds for characters so those two parks you might find rarer characters. Those meets are typically pop up and don’t have times do you just have to happen upon them. Any structured meet and greets will be listed online.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Looks like Bing Bongs Confectionary at Pixar Pier will open next week.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Disneyland’s River Belle Terrace breakfast to return?

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/rumor-dis...rrace-will-bring-back-beloved-breakfast-soon/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Blue Sky Suite at Disneyland Hotel

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/walts-romanticized-vision-of-tomorrow-blue-sky-suite-disneyland-hotel/


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> I don’t believe there are any new meet and greets as of late. Epcot and DHS are testing grounds for characters so those two parks you might find rarer characters. Those meets are typically pop up and don’t have times do you just have to happen upon them. Any structured meet and greets will be listed online.



Great, thanks. I've seen the popups at Epcot and we will be spending a good number of afternoons/evenings or some combination thereof at Epcot, and I can see us keeping an eye on the old Millenia building. That's still where the majority of the testing happens at Epcot, right?


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> Great, thanks. I've seen the popups at Epcot and we will be spending a good number of afternoons/evenings or some combination thereof at Epcot, and I can see us keeping an eye on the old Millenia building. That's still where the majority of the testing happens at Epcot, right?


Yes it is.


----------



## Mome Rath

Has there been any update on the lighting at night in Pandora?


----------



## Disneymom1126

amberpi said:


> Thanks! So just keep up with this thread in the morning to see any breaking news? It's easy when it's just a couple of adults - more complicated managing small people so checking the app and here is key?
> 
> I knew about the MDE princesses, but always thought even those times could flex. The whole family is stoked about going around the world (multiple days), eating, drinking (probably non-alcoholic for the kids...lol), doing the kidcot stuff (which I need to figure out where to get that thing to start!), riding, and seeing princesses.
> 
> *I was wondering (because I've never paid attention to character m&gs) if there was anyone on the Dis or in the Dis community that makes alerts on rare characters that might be out?* We're not locked into much - early 3 fps and some dining reservations (which can be easily changed), so I thought that maybe there was someone who gave up to the minute info. @rteetz - any intel on the latest character meets?
> 
> Many thanks, guys, just looking for the most recent information.



I know someone already mentioned Kenny the Pirate's site for characters, but if you subscribe (there's a small fee), there is a chat function there and people do talk about some of the pop up character meets at Epcot and Hollywood Studios daily and also usually post if any rare characters/non scheduled characters are out anywhere. There are also some characters that are out daily, but are not listed on the MDE app and he has a listing of that sort of stuff as well. When my daughter was younger and interested in meeting characters, it was a really helpful site.


----------



## rteetz

Mome Rath said:


> Has there been any update on the lighting at night in Pandora?


Not as of yet.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

STAR WARS@!!

Clone wars is coming back they're going to finish it!!


----------



## Irish_Mike

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> STAR WARS@!!
> 
> Clone wars is coming back they're going to finish it!!



12 new episodes coming to Disney's upcoming streaming service

https://www.starwars.com/news/sdcc-2018-the-clone-wars-to-return


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

amberpi said:


> Great, thanks. I've seen the popups at Epcot and we will be spending a good number of afternoons/evenings or some combination thereof at Epcot, and I can see us keeping an eye on the old Millenia building. That's still where the majority of the testing happens at Epcot, right?



I've spent many a Disney day hunting Epcot character training. You do basically need to sign up for Kenny's Character Locator, its 7 or $9 a year, I forget, but worth it. People will shout out in the chat if there is training happening.

It's usually in that long walkway next to the American Pavilion. Sometimes its at the International Gateway entrance, or the gate in between Canada and England.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Irish_Mike said:


> 12 new episodes coming to Disney's upcoming streaming service
> 
> https://www.starwars.com/news/sdcc-2018-the-clone-wars-to-return



12??

Hmm. I think they had about 30 episodes mapped out. This that doesn't say how long the episodes will be. They could be an hour long.

I guess they'll just pick the highlights. 

The Seige of Mandalore has to happen. Finally.


----------



## Irish_Mike

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> 12??
> 
> Hmm. I think they had about 30 episodes mapped out. This that doesn't say how long the episodes will be. They could be an hour long.
> 
> I guess they'll just pick the highlights.
> 
> The Seige of Mandalore has to happen. Finally.



They apparently had all of S7+8 mapped out ahead of the original cancellation, but I wouldn't put much stock into there only being 12 episodes. If it's well received and Disney sees the demand, they'd likely extend the run beyond the original order, as a lot of TV revivals get.


----------



## Helvetica

Irish_Mike said:


> 12 new episodes coming to Disney's upcoming streaming service
> 
> https://www.starwars.com/news/sdcc-2018-the-clone-wars-to-return



Yay! 



Spoiler



Ahsoka's back! 

The Mandalorian can't be Sabine Wren because she'd be too young at the time of the Clone Wars.  Maybe it's her mother, Ursa Wren? I don't recognize the symbol on the helmet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Irish_Mike said:


> They apparently had all of S7+8 mapped out ahead of the original cancellation, but I wouldn't put much stock into there only being 12 episodes. If it's well received and Disney sees the demand, they'd likely extend the run beyond the original order, as a lot of TV revivals get.



They also need as much programming as they can get for the new streaming service


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel Teams Up with Bo Bridges to Launch "Hidden Heroes Collection"


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Rescued Manatee at SeaWorld Orlando Weened Off the Bottle


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> They also need as much programming as they can get for the new streaming service


That's what this is all about.  They need the original content to compete with Netflix and bringing back a popular show will draw people in.   Hopefully enough for them to finish off that originally mapped out run.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fairy Tale Photo Ops at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and Disney PhotoPass Studio in Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Stay Cool This Summer with Cold Treats at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Get a Bird’s-Eye View of Star Wars Film Locations in Ireland During a Galactic Adventure with Disney Cruise Line


----------



## Farro

Irish_Mike said:


> They apparently had all of S7+8 mapped out ahead of the original cancellation, but I wouldn't put much stock into there only being 12 episodes. If it's well received and Disney sees the demand, they'd likely extend the run beyond the original order, as a lot of TV revivals get.





TheMaxRebo said:


> They also need as much programming as they can get for the new streaming service



Micky (my guy) just started watching this show. He's binge watching at the moment - he has an out of sequence list of episodes that supposedly is the order he is supposed to watch them? He explained why, I fell asleep during the explanation.

He then explained that we are going to have to get the Disney streaming service when available. I did not argue.


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Looks like Bing Bongs Confectionary at Pixar Pier will open next week.



When I first saw your post I thought it read "Beer Bongs" in my defense I have a sinus infection/cold and taking meds.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Blue Sky Suite at Disneyland Hotel
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/walts-romanticized-vision-of-tomorrow-blue-sky-suite-disneyland-hotel/



I am not impressed at all by those pictures. Maybe that just isn't my style but I think it looks cheap.



Farro said:


> Micky (my guy) just started watching this show. He's binge watching at the moment - he has an out of sequence list of episodes that supposedly is the order he is supposed to watch them? He explained why, I fell asleep during the explanation.
> 
> He then explained that we are going to have to get the Disney streaming service when available. I did not argue.



Uh yeah, it's called skip the entire first season because it's likely to turn you off the show


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FoxC63 said:


> When I first saw your post I thought it read "Beer Bongs" in my defense I have a sinus infection/cold and taking meds.



If it was Beer Bongs I think Pixar Pier would be a much bigger success


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

   Islands of Adventure Update: Work on Former Dragon Challenge Castle Proceeds (PART 1)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   VIDEO: Crew Installs Large Tower Next to Infinity Fall's Iconic Drop at SeaWorld


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

   Magic Kingdom Update: Club 33 Construction, Refurbishments, and More (PART 1)


----------



## BLLB

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Terrible move if permanent. New lights on Pandora remove bioluminescence...
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1019028672823611393?s=21



For some reason, I can’t see this tweet, what is the change?  I love Pandora!  Thanks.


----------



## rteetz

BLLB said:


> For some reason, I can’t see this tweet, what is the change?  I love Pandora!  Thanks.


They removed some of the bioluminescence lighting for just standard LED lighting.


----------



## BLLB

rteetz said:


> They removed some of the bioluminescence lighting for just standard LED lighting.



That is awfu!  I think Pandora at night is one of the most unique experiences at Disney.  No line, no waiting, no show time.  Just take it all in, walk around.  It is so beautiful.  The first time I saw it I was so impressed.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Islands of Adventure Update: Work on Former Dragon Challenge Castle Proceeds (PART 1)



I'm going to get some side eye but I'm probably more excited about this coming attraction than any of the Disney ones. If speculation on this one is true, it's going to be soooooo good.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm going to get some side eye but I'm probably more excited about this coming attraction than any of the Disney ones. If speculation on this one is true, it's going to be soooooo good.


It’s definitely going to be one to watch. Essentially a coaster/dark ride.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

I’m so excited for the Clone Wars revival and think many others are. I was already planning on purchasing a subscription but I definitely think this sold many others


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm going to get some side eye but I'm probably more excited about this coming attraction than any of the Disney ones. If speculation on this one is true, it's going to be soooooo good.



My excitement for this one is pretty contained since Dueling Dragons was easily one of their best rides and since the last Harry Potter ride is just the worst ride in a theme park.  Hopefully it leans towards the impressiveness of the Forbidden Journey moreso.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> My excitement for this one is pretty contained since Dueling Dragons was easily one of their best rides and since the last Harry Potter ride is just the worst ride in a theme park.  Hopefully it leans towards the impressiveness of the Forbidden Journey moreso.


Gringotts is the worst ride in a theme park?

I have never been to UNI but I have never heard anyone say that. 

I will say Universal PR takes a while to promote new things. Based on what has been said/rumored/seen this new coaster should really be something.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> Gringotts is the worst ride in a theme park?
> 
> I have never been to UNI but I have never heard anyone say that.
> 
> I will say Universal PR takes a while to promote new things. Based on what has been said/rumored/seen this new coaster should really be something.


Do we have an estimated opening date for this? They seem to be making pretty good progress.


----------



## UncleMike101

BLLB said:


> That is awfu!  I think Pandora at night is one of the most unique experiences at Disney.  No line, no waiting, no show time.  Just take it all in, walk around.  It is so beautiful.  The first time I saw it I was so impressed.


And while people are admiring the beautiful lighting, and are content to do so, they're not spending money on food and souvenirs. 
IMO Disney prefers to not make changes unless there is money to be made or litigation is to be avoided.
Possibly there was an issue with safety, people were staying in the area too long and not making purchases, or the LED lighting is much cheaper than the black lights, projections, and filters needed to make it a thing of beauty.


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> Do we have an estimated opening date for this? They seem to be making pretty good progress.


I believe they want it open before Star Wars to try and beat Disney to the punch so to speak. Summer 2019?


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Gringotts is the worst ride in a theme park?
> 
> I have never been to UNI but I have never heard anyone say that.
> 
> I will say Universal PR takes a while to promote new things. Based on what has been said/rumored/seen this new coaster should really be something.



Honestly I'm the only person I've heard say that also (I've talked to others that didn't like it at all) but I really did not like it for a multitude of reasons.   The line was way more fun than the ride and I pretty much like all rides (it's one of only two rides I'll never go on again, and the other one injured me).
I am pretty intrigued by this one judging by some of the rumors, but I'll always miss Dueling Dragons.  So to me, it really needs to deliver.


----------



## disneygirlsng

The Pho said:


> Honestly I'm the only person I've heard say that also (I've talked to others that didn't like it at all) but I really did not like it for a multitude of reasons.   The line was way more fun than the ride and I pretty much like all rides (it's one of only two rides I'll never go on again, and the other one injured me).
> I am pretty intrigued by this one judging by some of the rumors, but I'll always miss Dueling Dragons.  So to me, it really needs to deliver.


For me Dueling Dragons was never the same once they stopped dueling them. The coasters were good by themselves, but I can ride regular coasters like that anywhere. The dueling was what made them special to me. So if they weren't going to have them duel again, I'm totally ok with them being replaced. Especially with something that looks like it's going to be pretty cool.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Pho said:


> My excitement for this one is pretty contained since Dueling Dragons was easily one of their best rides and since the last Harry Potter ride is just the worst ride in a theme park.  Hopefully it leans towards the impressiveness of the Forbidden Journey moreso.



I like gringott's but agree it's nowhere near forbidden journey.

For me, I've watched some of the YouTube videos where someone has made educated guesses about this new ride by looking at the track and the potential ride vehicles... And if they're right it's going to be fantastic.


----------



## danikoski

Farro said:


> Micky (my guy) just started watching this show. He's binge watching at the moment - he has an out of sequence list of episodes that supposedly is the order he is supposed to watch them? He explained why, I fell asleep during the explanation.
> 
> He then explained that we are going to have to get the Disney streaming service when available. I did not argue.



I told my husband about this and he goes, we are getting that streaming service, right? I was contemplating it, but I guess now we have to


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> I believe they want it open before Star Wars to try and beat Disney to the punch so to speak. Summer 2019?



Hmmm...if it's open by June 2019, we might make a stop at IOA on our next trip...I've been debating about whether to do Universal or not, and this might tip it in favor.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm going to get some side eye but I'm probably more excited about this coming attraction than any of the Disney ones. If speculation on this one is true, it's going to be soooooo good.



Not sure if you have seen but on youtube there are computer generated videos fans have made using coaster gaming technology of what it could look like.  Definitely has the potential to be really cool and a great addition 

Not sure I can say I am more excited about that than Gauradians or Galaxy's Edge but probably next after that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Restaurantosaurus Lounge coming this weekend:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-to-dinoland-u-s-a-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/

I know Dinoland is not a favorite of many but I am glad to see they are trying to "plus" it a bit with the Donald stuff (with new character meets) and the updated menu and now this lounge


----------



## tlmadden73

Mr. Mickey said:


> I’m so excited for the Clone Wars revival and think many others are. I was already planning on purchasing a subscription but I definitely think this sold many others


For sure! 

After so much bad press for Star Wars lately this is amazing news! I am shocked that Disney would essentially revive and let a creator FINISH a cancelled show that is about the period of Star Wars history they seemingly want to forget.

While they are cartoons, these shows are amazing and makes the prequels seems so much better since they were able to take all that source material and make some great characters and storylines.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Restaurantosaurus Lounge coming this weekend:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-to-dinoland-u-s-a-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/
> 
> I know Dinoland is not a favorite of many but I am glad to see they are trying to "plus" it a bit with the Donald stuff (with new character meets) and the updated menu and now this lounge



That's intriguing. I'm a sucker for a good lounge, so I'll be interested to see what the drink offerings are. It would have to be great to tear me away from the Nomad, though.


----------



## Roxyfire

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I like gringott's but agree it's nowhere near forbidden journey.
> 
> For me, I've watched some of the YouTube videos where someone has made educated guesses about this new ride by looking at the track and the potential ride vehicles... And if they're right it's going to be fantastic.



And I'm one of those people who thinks the line for Forbidden Journey is far more impressive than the ride since it gives me a blistering headache. Also the story makes no sense but I won't get into that here. I do really enjoy Gringotts because it feels more like a coaster but with screen ride elements. My one complaint is that it is a bit short for the wait and it often breaks down when I'm in line for it.


----------



## Harry Wallace

I was talking to a Minnie Van driver who told me that trips to and from Port Canaveral will be starting very soon and will be similar to the airport runs where you organize the trip at your hotel front desk or on board the cruise.


----------



## rteetz

Harry Wallace said:


> I was talking to a Minnie Van driver who told me that trips to and from Port Canaveral will be starting very soon and will be similar to the airport runs where you organize the trip at your hotel front desk or on board the cruise.


Yep the Port Canaveral trips have been in the works for a while.


----------



## The Pho

disneygirlsng said:


> For me Dueling Dragons was never the same once they stopped dueling them. The coasters were good by themselves, but I can ride regular coasters like that anywhere. The dueling was what made them special to me. So if they weren't going to have them duel again, I'm totally ok with them being replaced. Especially with something that looks like it's going to be pretty cool.



Yep, the dueling was what made the ride special.   That's what I'll miss, after the dueling it was still fun but it lost its best part.  I'm fine with them getting rid of the ride, but whenever a ride is removed I expect the replacement to fill its shoes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> That's intriguing. I'm a sucker for a good lounge, so I'll be interested to see what the drink offerings are. It would have to be great to tear me away from the Nomad, though.



I like the overall energy of Animal Kingdom in the evening so I too will be interested in this.  I too enjoy the Nomad Lounge - though find it a tad overpriced, so intrigued about a potential alternative


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Marvel Teams Up with Bo Bridges to Launch "Hidden Heroes Collection"



I read this and thought "that seems unusual".  I was thinking it was Beau Bridges.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

Phicinfan said:


> I fully agree with you, we waited until all three of our kids were older before our first trip.  Too young, and there isn't much there for that age to do, plus they tire out more quickly and you end up not having much time in parks.
> 
> We literally waited til my youngest was 12 to go our first trip.




My youngest was 5 months on his first trip...different strokes for different folks I guess.  If we waited until he was 12 his brother would be 21 and who knows if he will want to go then.


----------



## rteetz

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> My youngest was 5 months on his first trip...different strokes for different folks I guess.  If we waited until he was 12 his brother would be 21 and who knows if he will want to go then.


I was 8 months on my first trip. I had 4 trips in by the time I was 7.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

rteetz said:


> I was 8 months on my first trip. I had 4 trips in by the time I was 7.



His 9th was this June.  He will hit double digits next April at 8 years old.


----------



## skier_pete

The Pho said:


> My excitement for this one is pretty contained since Dueling Dragons was easily one of their best rides and since the last Harry Potter ride is just the worst ride in a theme park.  Hopefully it leans towards the impressiveness of the Forbidden Journey moreso.



Hmmm - I would never call Gringott's the worst ride - why do you say that? I do admit it suffers from YASR (Yet Another Screen Ride) but combining it with the coaster makes it entertaining enough. Not worth the two hours waits, but what is?



SG131 said:


> Do we have an estimated opening date for this? They seem to be making pretty good progress.



@rteetz already said it, but logic says it will open around or slightly before Star Wars land so that Universal has a new draw that will maybe compete. (I think they know it won't exactly compete - but I think they're hoping most people will at least take a day at Universal to check it out. )



mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> His 9th was this June.  He will hit double digits next April at 8 years old.



Geez. Our DD is taking her I think 11th trip at 15 years old. SO under privledged. 

Perhaps the reason I am not in favor of taking little kids is we took DD on her first trip at 3.5 years, and she was so traumatized by Winnie the Pooh that she did NOT want to try anything new - well, until she was maybe 11. Every NEW ride has been a fight every trip we go on. So I sort of wonder if we had held off taking her....  Those darn Heffalumps and Woozles!  

(She wasn't scared of the characters though - and actually she wasn't scared of a ride that she could SEE the entire ride - which at Disney is practically none of them.)


----------



## The Pho

********** said:


> Hmmm - I would never call Gringott's the worst ride - why do you say that? I do admit it suffers from YASR (Yet Another Screen Ride) but combining it with the coaster makes it entertaining enough. Not worth the two hours waits, but what is?



There are a whole lot of reasons, but I'm not sure this is really the place for such a discussion, and I'd rather not point things out that might take lessen somebody else's enjoyment.   Basically to me it seems like the ride was thrown together with little thought and all the actual design effort went into the Diagon Alley area around the ride.


----------



## Moliphino

My first trip to Disneyland was at 15 months (we were in CA for a wedding and my older sisters, 6.5 and 4, convinced my parents we needed to go while we were there). I don't remember it, but I was apparently only mildly traumatized by the drop in Pirates and aside from that everyone had a great time. We went back again when I was 5, then Disney World when I was 6. There was a large increase in trip frequency after that.


----------



## splash327

Moliphino said:


> My first trip to Disneyland was at 15 months (we were in CA for a wedding and my older sisters, 6.5 and 4, convinced my parents we needed to go while we were there). I don't remember it, but I was apparently only mildly traumatized by the drop in Pirates and aside from that everyone had a great time. We went back again when I was 5, then Disney World when I was 6. There was a large increase in trip frequency after that.



My youngest was 18 months when she went the first time.   Doesn't remember it but it was more for her brothers anyway.   It will be her 15th visit next week and she's only 16, so I'd say she's doing pretty good.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

splash327 said:


> My youngest was 18 months when she went the first time.   Doesn't remember it but it was more for her brothers anyway.   It will be her 15th visit next week and she's only 16, so I'd say she's doing pretty good.




14 times so far for my 16 year old but his first trip was at 5 years old.


----------



## pooh'smate

Reddog1134 said:


> I read this and thought "that seems unusual".  I was thinking it was Beau Bridges.



I did the same thing lol.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

We started really going when my, then, youngest was 9 months old. He is now 14. (with about as many trips) We took years off until, my youngest now, was 7 months old. He is now 6 yrs old, and is coming up on his 7th trip in August.


Back to REAL news,  any guesstimate on timing in Summer 2019 for IOA coaster? Planning a Uni/Dis trip for next summer.


----------



## Firebird060

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We started really going when my, then, youngest was 9 months old. He is now 14. (with about as many trips) We took years off until, my youngest now, was 7 months old. He is now 6 yrs old, and is coming up on his 7th trip in August.
> 
> 
> Back to REAL news,  any guesstimate on timing in Summer 2019 for IOA coaster? Planning a Uni/Dis trip for next summer.


I would expect that everything at Universal that is slated for 2019 be Open or Announced to Opening By no later then the July 4th holiday week.  I would even Hazard guessing End of June, the reason I say this, is that yes Universal will want to have something to draw people to them before Star Wars Land Opens. The earlier it opens the better for Universal to try and at least pull some of the Star Wars people over to Universal for a Day.


----------



## danikoski

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> My youngest was 5 months on his first trip...different strokes for different folks I guess.  If we waited until he was 12 his brother would be 21 and who knows if he will want to go then.



We are in the same boat...if I wait until my baby is 5, his step brother would be 19. So we are hopefully going next summer when one is 15 and the other is 19 months. Then we will probably go back in 2021 for SWGE.


----------



## Ambehnke

tlmadden73 said:


> I was actually talking about Little Amerricka (East of Madison). Probably going there this August again actually. We haven't been to Bay Beach yet as it is a lot farther away from my parents house ... (and I never went when I was younger (teenage years) because I was too old.)
> 
> 
> I don't disagree totally, but it is still a magical place for small (only child) children. Sometimes, the non-ride stuff is more of an attraction to the toddlers  .. shows .. character meets .. dance parties, etc.
> 
> I took my son when he was 2 and 3. We had friends that were going and we said "why not? he's free!" .. and yes . .there were tons we couldn't go on, but we still had a great time with what we did do. We purposely skipped certain parks knowing there was even less to do for someone that young. We just kept the trips short (2 park days) .. to make it affordable and to be able come back when he was older (4 and now coming up 6) for longer trips now that we are a "family" (two kids).
> 
> So, yes, it's not a kid's park, but it's a fine place to go with small children.. for a short period of time.
> I think most people have the issue is the cost (for the adults, since kids that young are free) for a trip "they won't remember!". But for me .. I have decided to go MORE often because the young kids are free and makes it significantly cheaper. (It is why I am planning on two trips in a year coming up .. when my daughter is 2 .. and then again right before she turns 3.)


Oh haha oops! We’ve thought of trying Little Amerrika sometime too! It’s in our list. Bay beach is great though too!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> We are in the same boat...if I wait until my baby is 5, his step brother would be 19. So we are hopefully going next summer when one is 15 and the other is 19 months. Then we will probably go back in 2021 for SWGE.



One other added bonus of going when the youngest is rather young (like in your case) is that under 3 they are "free" so you are sort of better off going now vs 2 years from now


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

ʻOlu, Duffy’s Newest Friend, Makes Your Heart Sing at Aulani, A Disney Resort & Spa


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Now Playing: Pixar Shorts at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
Free Candy Sushi Class Coming to the Land for EPCOT’s Food and Wine Festival 2018


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> Free Candy Sushi Class Coming to the Land for EPCOT’s Food and Wine Festival 2018



sounds pretty cool - and for free?!?!?  I could see my kids enjoying it


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> sounds pretty cool - and for free?!?!?  I could see my kids enjoying it



I’m surprised it’s free as well. It sounds like it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
Liberty Square Riverboat refurbishment extended


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Five New Trees Coming to Disney Springs Christmas Tree Trail In 2018


----------



## Helvetica

*News: Disney sued by dog trainer who takes poodles to parks*

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...sney-service-dogs-poodles-20180719-story.html

I think this case will be interesting. The trainer is probably violating the ADA requirement that the dogs must be individually trained.

*"Service animals are defined as dogs that are individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities."
*
https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm

It also appears that an animal in training is not defined as a service animal by the ADA. Maybe she's basing her claim on a Florida State Law?

https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html

Q6. Are service-animals-in-training considered service animals under the ADA?

A. No. Under the ADA, the dog must already be trained before it can be taken into public places. However, some State or local laws cover animals that are still in training.


----------



## BigRed98

*News* 

Capture Picture-Perfect Memories During Disney PhotoPass Day on August 19


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

So I am only seeing this on twitter so far so trying to confirm, but reports are coming out that James Gunn has been removed as director of the Guardians of the Galaxy franchise

Figured something would happen once those old tweets resurfaced but surprised so quickly

https://twitter.com/TheInSneider/status/1020387477247234048
"BREAKING: JAMES GUNN has reportedly been removed as director of the GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY franchise following old tweets that have come to light. Developing..."

Edit: Hollywood Reporter also reporting this: https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/james-gunn-exits-guardians-galaxy-vol-3-1128786

Edit 2: @*Disney* statement: "The offensive attitudes and statements discovered on James’ Twitter feed are indefensible and inconsistent with our studio’s values, and we have severed our business relationship with him"


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> So I am only seeing this on twitter so far so trying to confirm, but reports are coming out that James Gunn has been removed as director of the Guardians of the Galaxy franchise
> 
> Figured something would happen once those old tweets resurfaced but surprised so quickly
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheInSneider/status/1020387477247234048
> "BREAKING: JAMES GUNN has reportedly been removed as director of the GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY franchise following old tweets that have come to light. Developing..."
> 
> Edit: Hollywood Reporter also reporting this: https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/james-gunn-exits-guardians-galaxy-vol-3-1128786
> 
> Edit 2: @*Disney* statement: "The offensive attitudes and statements discovered on James’ Twitter feed are indefensible and inconsistent with our studio’s values, and we have severed our business relationship with him"



Oof that's gross. I don't care how talented or powerful you are, whether it's a "joke" or not, if you're edgelording out on twitter like this it's a risk to your livelihood and reputation.


----------



## Keels

There's always a Tweet ... always. a. Tweet.


----------



## mikeamizzle

James Gunn story needs a thread ASAP; what a day.


----------



## FoxC63

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Capture Picture-Perfect Memories During Disney PhotoPass Day on August 19



Been waiting for this!

EDIT:  And still waiting ... for the actual DETAILS!


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> So I am only seeing this on twitter so far so trying to confirm, but reports are coming out that James Gunn has been removed as director of the Guardians of the Galaxy franchise
> 
> Figured something would happen once those old tweets resurfaced but surprised so quickly
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheInSneider/status/1020387477247234048
> "BREAKING: JAMES GUNN has reportedly been removed as director of the GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY franchise following old tweets that have come to light. Developing..."
> 
> Edit: Hollywood Reporter also reporting this: https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/james-gunn-exits-guardians-galaxy-vol-3-1128786
> 
> Edit 2: @*Disney* statement: "The offensive attitudes and statements discovered on James’ Twitter feed are indefensible and inconsistent with our studio’s values, and we have severed our business relationship with him"


Wow. What a disgusting POS. There seems to be a lot there, not just a single TUI incident.


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

Helvetica said:


> *News: Disney sued by dog trainer who takes poodles to parks*
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...sney-service-dogs-poodles-20180719-story.html
> 
> I think this case will be interesting. The trainer is probably violating the ADA requirement that the dogs must be individually trained.
> 
> *"Service animals are defined as dogs that are individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities."
> *
> https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm
> 
> It also appears that an animal in training is not defined as a service animal by the ADA. Maybe she's basing her claim on a Florida State Law?
> 
> https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html
> 
> Q6. Are service-animals-in-training considered service animals under the ADA?
> 
> A. No. Under the ADA, the dog must already be trained before it can be taken into public places. However, some State or local laws cover animals that are still in training.



I just read (goodness knows why) a very lengthy discussion about this on Facebook. You are correct that it is based on Florida state law that service dogs in training have the same treatment as those already trained.


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
Disney Pixar Up! Themed Wall Debuts in Disney California Adventure


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> So I am only seeing this on twitter so far so trying to confirm, but reports are coming out that James Gunn has been removed as director of the Guardians of the Galaxy franchise
> 
> Figured something would happen once those old tweets resurfaced but surprised so quickly
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheInSneider/status/1020387477247234048
> "BREAKING: JAMES GUNN has reportedly been removed as director of the GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY franchise following old tweets that have come to light. Developing..."
> 
> Edit: Hollywood Reporter also reporting this: https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/james-gunn-exits-guardians-galaxy-vol-3-1128786
> 
> Edit 2: @*Disney* statement: "The offensive attitudes and statements discovered on James’ Twitter feed are indefensible and inconsistent with our studio’s values, and we have severed our business relationship with him"



oh my god!!!  DISGUSTING!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> So I am only seeing this on twitter so far so trying to confirm, but reports are coming out that James Gunn has been removed as director of the Guardians of the Galaxy franchise
> 
> Figured something would happen once those old tweets resurfaced but surprised so quickly
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheInSneider/status/1020387477247234048
> "BREAKING: JAMES GUNN has reportedly been removed as director of the GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY franchise following old tweets that have come to light. Developing..."
> 
> Edit: Hollywood Reporter also reporting this: https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/james-gunn-exits-guardians-galaxy-vol-3-1128786
> 
> Edit 2: @*Disney* statement: "The offensive attitudes and statements discovered on James’ Twitter feed are indefensible and inconsistent with our studio’s values, and we have severed our business relationship with him"


Sounds like Gunn Control


----------



## Lee Matthews

I don’t get how these tweets have only just surfaced? Were these apparently deleted or do Disney just not do checks these days on who they hire?


----------



## SteveDude

In no way do I condone Gunn's behavior, whether joking or not, but c'mon. It's tweets from several years ago. Disney is about to basically throw away a billion dollar franchise over this when Gunn wrote a line about Star Lord's ship being covered in a dry bodily substance? Seriously? People change. Just because that's who he was then doesn't mean it's who he is now. Stupid move on Disney's part, in my eyes. Who knows if the cast will even stick around -- Disney could've inadvertently jeopardized the franchise on what seemed like a knee-jerk reaction.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lee Matthews said:


> I don’t get how these tweets have only just surfaced? Were these apparently deleted or do Disney just not do checks these days on who they hire?



They were deleted - part of they story is how they have surfaced as it was uncovered by a conservative media outlet trying to get back at him for his anti-trump stance

Lots of angles to this story


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SteveDude said:


> In no way do I condone Gunn's behavior, whether joking or not, but c'mon. It's tweets from several years ago. Disney is about to basically throw away a billion dollar franchise over this when Gunn wrote a line about Star Lord's ship being covered in a dry bodily substance? Seriously? People change. Just because that's who he was then doesn't mean it's who he is now. Stupid move on Disney's part, in my eyes. Who knows if the cast will even stick around -- Disney could've inadvertently jeopardized the franchise on what seemed like a knee-jerk reaction.



I do see that side - and people can grow and I do think if these were truly meant to be a “edgy Joke” there is also that side - what is the changing face of comedy in this country?

But can you imagine the outrage if they didn’t fire him?  With the image they have of being for families?  And on the heels of the whole Lasseter thing?


----------



## mikebb

SteveDude said:


> In no way do I condone Gunn's behavior, whether joking or not, but c'mon. It's tweets from several years ago. Disney is about to basically throw away a billion dollar franchise over this when Gunn wrote a line about Star Lord's ship being covered in a dry bodily substance? Seriously? People change. Just because that's who he was then doesn't mean it's who he is now. Stupid move on Disney's part, in my eyes. Who knows if the cast will even stick around -- Disney could've inadvertently jeopardized the franchise on what seemed like a knee-jerk reaction.



Have you read any of his tweets? He “jokes” about sex acts with children. Absolutely disgusting and certainly not aligned with anything Disney represents. I don’t think anyone at Disney cared about a single movie franchise when firing him, when the alternative would having a company whose whole business is families associated with such an individual.


----------



## Fantasia79

I don’t know how much of Guardians hinges on the directing.  Pretty sure it’ll be fine. 

Not a huge guardians fan, so I could be totally wrong here.


----------



## Boski

Lee Matthews said:


> I don’t get how these tweets have only just surfaced? Were these apparently deleted or do Disney just not do checks these days on who they hire?


They knew, everyone knew.

Here is a article from 2012 https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/guardians-galaxy-director-james-gunn-395796


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> I don’t know how much of Guardians hinges on the directing.  Pretty sure it’ll be fine.
> 
> Not a huge guardians fan, so I could be totally wrong here.



I think he was pretty influential all on them and setting the tone and as something different than rest of MCU - but at the same time the franchise will survive.  I think those saying this is the end are really overblowing it


----------



## Fantasia79

Again. Not a huge fan of Guardians, @TheMaxRebo but, totally agree.  Seemed like a summer blockbuster more than a statement of cinema to me.


----------



## Boski

Some were saying GoTG3 was going to set the scene of the MCU for Phase 4.  I think they should take the script that Gunn wrote and give it to Taika Waititi.


----------



## Tomh

FoxC63 said:


> Been waiting for this!
> 
> EDIT:  And still waiting ... for the actual DETAILS!



Yup, I was hoping this might happen during our trip.  We will be in MK that day


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> Been waiting for this!
> 
> EDIT:  And still waiting ... for the actual DETAILS!



Participating characters were announced in early August for last year’s Photopass day. We probably won’t hear any more details for a few weeks.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> Participating characters were announced in early August for last year’s Photopass day. We probably won’t hear any more details for a few weeks.



This is the second announcement!    I thought the first was "save the date" kinda a thing and this new post would have the juicy morsels, but no.


----------



## FoxC63

@Disneylover99 are you going to MNSSHP this year?


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> @Disneylover99 are you going to MNSSHP this year?


Of course! We are going to two parties in August. Probably the 24th and 28th, but we haven’t bought tickets yet.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> Of course! We are going to two parties in August. Probably the 24th and 28th, but we haven’t bought tickets yet.



Excellent!  I haven't seen you around much but so glad I keep bumping into you.  Have you seen my thread yet?  Might want to have a look see, a party wouldn't be a real party without you Post #9!


----------



## Helvetica

*Star vs the Forces of Evil SDCC 2018 Sneak Peak: Season 4 Coming Soon to Disney Channel*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mickey Mouse's Official 90th Birthday Portrait Revealed


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Teasers for 'DuckTales' and New Female-Focused Marvel Animation at San Diego Comic Con


----------



## skier_pete

Fantasia79 said:


> I don’t know how much of Guardians hinges on the directing.  Pretty sure it’ll be fine.
> 
> Not a huge guardians fan, so I could be totally wrong here.



Considering he wrote them as well AND wrote the dialog for the characters in Infinity War, and directed them - he's pretty much the heart of the GotG movies and characters. Oh, AND his brother appears in the movies as both Yondu's sidecick AND he does the motion capture for Rocket. 

I have to say I am usually in defense of these choices - but in this case I think it was the wrong move. Not because what he said wasn't awful, because it was, but in this case it was something he wrote many years ago clearly intended as humor, and also he apologized for it many years ago. IF this is something he just said TODAY or in the last few years then I would agree that he has to go, but i really feel like how can we allow anyone to be in any place of power for saying something stupid in their younger days - even something terribly stupid. We all make bad jokes in our younger days, and even 10 years ago offensive jokes were more acceptable than they are today. (Not to get political but even though I dislike the President, I could really care less what he did with prostitutes years ago.) 

OK - that's all I'll say about that - I'm sure this probably has it's own thread.

In other topics I am a little annoyed about Photopass Day on August 19th. We are there from August 24th to September 2nd, and there are ALL these things that are ending either just before our trip or just after our trip. Sick of seeing new things come that are other weeks. I guess this is the peril of being so in tune with the news of the day.


----------



## Fantasia79

I only saw him being removed as director, assumed they lined up someone else to write GoTG 3.  

I always see the same promo days and think, “Why couldn’t this happen when I’m in the parks?”  Sucks you just miss it!


----------



## MommaBerd

Helvetica said:


> *Star vs the Forces of Evil SDCC 2018 Sneak Peak: Season 4 Coming Soon to Disney Channel*



DS12 *LOVES* this show. I don’t know how many times he has watched the entire series...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
I don't know if this has been reported. Sorry if it has.

Bing Bong's Sweet Stuff Confectionery is now (finally) open at Pixar Pier in Disney California Adventure!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> I don't know if this has been reported. Sorry if it has.
> 
> Bing Bong's Sweet Stuff Confectionery is now (finally) open at Pixar Pier in Disney California Adventure!


It’s open but still not finished.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> It’s open but still not finished.


From the reports I have seen so far...It sounds very underwhelming.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> From the reports I have seen so far...It sounds very underwhelming.




so, then, perfect fit for Pixar Pier?

I kid, I kid ... sort of


----------



## Capang

Is the star wars dessert party usually having trouble filling spots?We were just offered free entry into the star wars dessert party because so few spots were taken. For free. Cant do it because the 7 yo wants to do RNRC. Seemed odd to me to have it offered for free, and I'm sure I will never get that pixie dust again.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Capang said:


> Is the star wars dessert party usually having trouble filling spots?We were just offered free entry into the star wars dessert party because so few spots were taken. For free. Cant do it because the 7 yo wants to do RNRC. Seemed odd to me to have it offered for free, and I'm sure I will never get that pixie dust again.



A Disboards moderator is attending that party tonight and just reported there were only 80 seats booked tonight.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Is the star wars dessert party usually having trouble filling spots?We were just offered free entry into the star wars dessert party because so few spots were taken. For free. Cant do it because the 7 yo wants to do RNRC. Seemed odd to me to have it offered for free, and I'm sure I will never get that pixie dust again.


Oh man I would’ve taken that up in a heart beat!


----------



## Capang

Iowamomof4 said:


> A Disboards moderator is attending that party tonight and just reported there were only 80 seats booked tonight.


Makes sense. The lady told us she wasn't soliciting and we must not have understood it was free entry. The child, however, could not be swayed. On a related note I'm very grumpy as I would have lived to attend but would really prefer not to pay lol. It was very quiet in there for sure


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Oh man I would’ve taken that up in a heart beat!


Trust me. I'm so upset. I have the grumpiest ride photos ever on ToT and RNRC. Ever. I should have ditched the fam.

I'm not really kidding. The only thing holding me back is I REALLY don't need desserts after being here a week or so.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Trust me. I'm so upset. I have the grumpiest ride photos ever on ToT and RNRC. Ever. I should have ditched the fam.
> 
> I'm not really kidding. The only thing holding me back is I REALLY don't need desserts after being here a week or so.


Lol true but man that’s $70+ savings! Very interesting that they did offer it to people for free though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Lol true but man that’s $70+ savings! Very interesting that they did offer it to people for free though.



That’s they only dessert party we have ever done and we really enjoyed it and I think it was worth it - at least to do once.  We did try to get our value in adult beverages to help the cause

Having a good vantage point really does improve that show I think

Not sure I would pay the $ again but for free I would have been over the moon


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm shocked they offered it for free. If I'd paid tonight and heard they were giving it away I'd be demanding my money back.


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> Lol true but man that’s $70+ savings! Very interesting that they did offer it to people for free though.




Yes, I am sure all those who paid to.attend would be thrilled to know it was offered to others for free!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> so, then, perfect fit for Pixar Pier?
> 
> I kid, I kid ... sort of


In my mind...A definite fit. 

I will have a more "real" opinion next month though.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: Bing Bong’s Sweet Stuff Opens on Pixar Pier, Disney California Adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: Disneyland Unveils New Space Mountain Queue, Surrendering Another Bit of History


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Build-Your-Own Lightsaber Moves to Space Mountain


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Madame Leota Tombstone Yard Decor Materializes in Memento Mori


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS, VIDEO: Bing Bong’s Sweet Stuff Opens on Pixar Pier, Disney California Adventure





Ok, that is a tad terrifying


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is installing new RFID touchpoints 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-redesigned-fastpass-touch-points-installed-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is installing new RFID touchpoints
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-redesigned-fastpass-touch-points-installed-at-walt-disney-world/


Interesting. I wonder if the entry tapstiles will ever become flat?


----------



## Cinderumbrella

I’ll give my 2 cents on Pandora at night. I was there last Tuesday night (a day after that tweet?). It was our first time there so I can’t compard it to before.

The main path leading in from Discovery Island is lit. But once we were in the land there was plenty of blue, the glow in the dark paint on the ground very evident. I thought it was beautiful.


----------



## Farro

FANS OF COSMOS!!! A NEW TRAILER!!!

From comic con - Cosmos Spring 2019. I can't wait! This show reminds me of Spaceship Earth, Horizons and World of Motion wrapped up in an awesome tv show.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is installing new RFID touchpoints
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-redesigned-fastpass-touch-points-installed-at-walt-disney-world/


I saw this on my trip last weekend. A cm friend pointed it out cause the ride they work at had just gotten them.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look at Live-Action 'Kim Possible' Revealed at Comic-Con


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: More Theme Park Props Now Available at Universal's Williams of Hollywood


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Portions of Osceola Parkway Closing Nightly Through July 28 at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   PHOTOS: SeaWorld Orlando Assists in Rescue of Melon-Headed Whale


----------



## rteetz

*News*

'The Gifted' Panel Shows New Trailer, Teases Next Season at San Diego Comic-Con


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sidekick 'Mini-Max' Revealed During 'Big Hero 6: The Series' Panel at San Diego Comic-Con


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Kingdom Hearts 3 Honors Mickey Mouse's 90-Year History in New Trailer


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel's 'Cloak and Dagger' Gets a 2nd Season, 'Iron Fist' Gets a New Villain and Release Date


----------



## tarak

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Marvel's 'Cloak and Dagger' Gets a 2nd Season, 'Iron Fist' Gets a New Villain and Release Date



I hope Iron Fist gets new writers as well. I’ve generally really enjoyed the Netflix Marvel treatments, but Iron Fist was just painful.


----------



## jknezek

tarak said:


> I hope Iron Fist gets new writers as well. I’ve generally really enjoyed the Netflix Marvel treatments, but Iron Fist was just painful.



I agree. I also struggled a bit with Jessica Jones. It was just too dark and too bleak for me. Liked Daredevil, really like Luke Cage, but never got into the Defenders since Iron First and Jones just did nothing for me.


----------



## tlmadden73

tarak said:


> I hope Iron Fist gets new writers as well. I’ve generally really enjoyed the Netflix Marvel treatments, but Iron Fist was just painful.


I too can't believe they

Maybe if they just learn their lessons from the first one -- the ending was okay. It was unfortunately necessary to really understand "The Defenders". 
The other shows are just so amazing in comparison.

The seasons dont' need to be as long as they are. This isn't traditional TV that you are trying to drag people out for months to watch commercials.


----------



## eXo

I chatted with one of the contractor's working on Universal's 4th (3rd) gate last week.  The following came up:

* There will be 4 lands.
* LOTR is not one of them
* The dreamworks land is not a full dreamworks land is instead based on a single license. He described that license as "puzzling". My own conjecture, not confirmed by him, is that it is based on Trolls.
* Fantastic Beasts is definitely one of them
* A Super Nintendo world will be one of them, and fits much of the speculation already out there
* The 4th land he wouldn't confirm, other than to say that it hadn't come up on any oft he rumor boards yet. The lead designer has been switched out on it at least once already due to things not coming together.
* Potentially more interesting was he mentioned that no sites have touched on "how the park will work" yet. Going on to say he expects a lot of public backlash if they opt to keep it in it's current form by the time the announce things publicly. He said they are putting technology ahead of story in regards to this.

My suspicion is it is an extension of the line based systems they introduced at Volcano Bay (tapu tapu) and the Fallon ride queue. And I think he was suggesting that he felt this mechanism didn't jive well with the story of the rides. However, again, that is my read of the situation and not confirmed by anyone else.

I think the main takeaways here are that LOTR isn't part of it, the 4th land has not been guessed by anyone yet, and that there is some major underlying technology that affects "how the park works" that is expected by some within the project to provoke a backlash. Nothing ground breaking, but it's more concrete than most of what I've read out there.

edit: to clarify a bit further, I suspect the line system is the technology but I didn't explain why I thought it would cause backlash. My suspicion is they are trying to get rid of line queues completely. Not that people love queues, but it is what people are used to and I can see many folks feeling as though having a schedule of what time to be at what ride takes away the freedom of exploring a park. It would also kill the storyline structure if people are more concerned about what time they need to be at what attraction versus just getting lost in the park.


----------



## fatmanatee

eXo said:


> I chatted with one of the contractor's working on Universal's 4th (3rd) gate last week.  The following came up:
> 
> * There will be 4 lands.
> * LOTR is not one of them
> * The dreamworks land is not a full dreamworks land is instead based on a single license. He described that license as "puzzling". My own conjecture, not confirmed by him, is that it is based on Trolls.
> * Fantastic Beasts is definitely one of them
> * A Super Nintendo world will be one of them, and fits much of the speculation already out there
> * The 4th land he wouldn't confirm, other than to say that it hadn't come up on any oft he rumor boards yet. The lead designer has been switched out on it at least once already due to things not coming together.
> * Potentially more interesting was he mentioned that no sites have touched on "how the park will work" yet. Going on to say he expects a lot of public backlash if they opt to keep it in it's current form by the time the announce things publicly. He said they are putting technology ahead of story in regards to this.
> 
> My suspicion is it is an extension of the line based systems they introduced at Volcano Bay (tapu tapu) and the Fallon ride queue. And I think he was suggesting that he felt this mechanism didn't jive well with the story of the rides. However, again, that is my read of the situation and not confirmed by anyone else.
> 
> I think the main takeaways here are that LOTR isn't part of it, the 4th land has not been guessed by anyone yet, and that there is some major underlying technology that affects "how the park works" that is expected by some within the project to provoke a backlash. Nothing ground breaking, but it's more concrete than most of what I've read out there.


Wasn't the rumor that Nintendo Land would be split into different pieces in different parks in Orlando? That would cause a backlash, especially if you're there specifically for Nintendo stuff.


----------



## SteveDude

Fantastic Beasts in a new park? Can Universal just cut to the chase and build an entire Potter park already.

Seems like a mish-mash of themes for a third gate. Universal's other two gates are both already a jumble of different IPs and I really wish we could see something as a cohesive "whole" from them. Something like Animal Kingdom, in a sense that the park would overall have an underlying theme.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Collaboration Between Disney Parks Live Entertainment and Disney Theatrical Productions Honored with Two Emmy Awards!

At the end of the article, Disney threw in this quote... "you can catch another great collaboration between Disney Theatrical Productions and Disney Parks Live Entertainment when the Disney on Broadway Concert Series returns to the Epcot International Festival of the Arts in January 2019."

So, Festival of the Arts is now confirmed to be returning in January, as well as, the Disney on Broadway Concert Series!!!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> In my mind...A definite fit.
> 
> I will have a more "real" opinion next month though.



I’ve gotta say guys, I LOVE Pixar Pier and completely expected to be totally indifferent to it.... I can’t even explain why really, it just is so atmospheric. I don’t disagree that the theming choices in that park are out of whack, but whenever I’m within Pixar Pier, I truly don’t care. The music, the small details in the theming, Lamplight Lounge, even the new games are all wins in my book.


----------



## tlmadden73

SteveDude said:


> Fantastic Beasts in a new park? Can Universal just cut to the chase and build an entire Potter park already.
> 
> Seems like a mish-mash of themes for a third gate. Universal's other two gates are both already a jumble of different IPs and I really wish we could see something as a cohesive "whole" from them. Something like Animal Kingdom, in a sense that the park would overall have an underlying theme.


Why would they when they have a such a hot property to "force" you to go 3 different parks? They already require you to get their version of a park hopper as the ONLY way to ride a Potter-based attraction, why is having more Potter in a 3rd park that shocking?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Collaboration Between Disney Parks Live Entertainment and Disney Theatrical Productions Honored with Two Emmy Awards!
> 
> At the end of the article, Disney threw in this quote... "you can catch another great collaboration between Disney Theatrical Productions and Disney Parks Live Entertainment when the Disney on Broadway Concert Series returns to the Epcot International Festival of the Arts in January 2019."
> 
> So, Festival of the Arts is now confirmed to be returning in January, as well as, the Disney on Broadway Concert Series!!!



Was it not already confirmed that Festival of the Arts is returning?  I had seen previously that Kevin-John was working on his pieces for that festival (the main one is Tower of Terror based) and he usually doesn't mention things like that if not already officially ok to do so

Either way, glad it is returning and hope they continue to add to it


----------



## Mr. Mickey

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...rlds-top-rival-is-winning-the-water-park.aspx

Interesting article about the water park war in central Florida. Clearly Disney needs to step up and bring something new to the table. It has me wondering whether a whole new park needs to happen or just some serious new slides coming to either of the 2.

I was considering making a thread about this but I didn’t know how many people would want to be apart of it. If anyone thinks this deserves a thread of its own I’ll make it since I would love to have this conversation


----------



## skier_pete

eXo said:


> I chatted with one of the contractor's working on Universal's 4th (3rd) gate last week.  The following came up:
> 
> * There will be 4 lands.
> * LOTR is not one of them
> * The dreamworks land is not a full dreamworks land is instead based on a single license. He described that license as "puzzling". My own conjecture, not confirmed by him, is that it is based on Trolls.
> * Fantastic Beasts is definitely one of them
> * A Super Nintendo world will be one of them, and fits much of the speculation already out there
> * The 4th land he wouldn't confirm, other than to say that it hadn't come up on any oft he rumor boards yet. The lead designer has been switched out on it at least once already due to things not coming together.
> * Potentially more interesting was he mentioned that no sites have touched on "how the park will work" yet. Going on to say he expects a lot of public backlash if they opt to keep it in it's current form by the time the announce things publicly. He said they are putting technology ahead of story in regards to this.
> 
> My suspicion is it is an extension of the line based systems they introduced at Volcano Bay (tapu tapu) and the Fallon ride queue. And I think he was suggesting that he felt this mechanism didn't jive well with the story of the rides. However, again, that is my read of the situation and not confirmed by anyone else.
> 
> I think the main takeaways here are that LOTR isn't part of it, the 4th land has not been guessed by anyone yet, and that there is some major underlying technology that affects "how the park works" that is expected by some within the project to provoke a backlash. Nothing ground breaking, but it's more concrete than most of what I've read out there.
> 
> edit: to clarify a bit further, I suspect the line system is the technology but I didn't explain why I thought it would cause backlash. My suspicion is they are trying to get rid of line queues completely. Not that people love queues, but it is what people are used to and I can see many folks feeling as though having a schedule of what time to be at what ride takes away the freedom of exploring a park. It would also kill the storyline structure if people are more concerned about what time they need to be at what attraction versus just getting lost in the park.



Thanks for the post -  I can't say there is anything that is unbelievable in this statement. (Well, that they would build a land based on Trolls - but that's just YOUR speculation.) And you very well could be right about the "no lines" concept. I think it would be very hard to incorporate that to 100% of a theme park, but it could work.  I COULD for instance see something like SW:GE have some sort of "reserved only" system for their two rides where you can either get a FP+ ahead of time, OR you can get a reservation for one of the rides the day of. Keep say 50% of the slots for FP and 50% of the slots for day of and don't have a queue. If you limit it to only a couple of rides, it could work pretty well. ALL rides could be problematic with the average Joe that isn't any good at planning anything and just randomly stumbles onto the next ride they will ride. (This is a pretty big percentage of people.)



tlmadden73 said:


> Why would they when they have a such a hot property to "force" you to go 3 different parks? They already require you to get their version of a park hopper as the ONLY way to ride a Potter-based attraction, why is having more Potter in a 3rd park that shocking?



Exactly - Harry Potter across 3 theme parks is also known as "Harry Potter an the ultimate Money Grab"


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I’ve gotta say guys, I LOVE Pixar Pier and completely expected to be totally indifferent to it.... I can’t even explain why really, it just is so atmospheric. I don’t disagree that the theming choices in that park are out of whack, but whenever I’m within Pixar Pier, I truly don’t care. The music, the small details in the theming, Lamplight Lounge, even the new games are all wins in my book.


I'm trying to withhold absolute judgment until I see it for myself next month. Growing up with Paradise Pier, it is hard to think that one of my favorite areas of DCA is now themed totally differently.

My main issue with it so far is that they opened an "overlay" with it only being 60% completed. How they didn't have a candy shop open is beyond me. Not only that...How they didn't have a candy shop open for a month after the land opened? 

I'm honestly afraid to ride the Incredicoaster. That is my #1 worry, and that will probably be more than half of my opinion of Pixar Pier. I'm already vocal about that rollercoaster, but based on videos. I feel like I will like it more at night than during the day. I have also been against Pixar Pier since D23 since that was by far my least favorite announcement coming out of the Parks and Resort Presentation. 

So, I hope I like it, but I am worried right now. We will see next month! 

Thank you for your opinion though. The great thing about this world is everyone is entitled to their own opinions. I am really happy you enjoy it, and glad to hear that someone really enjoys the theming.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was it not already confirmed that Festival of the Arts is returning?  I had seen previously that Kevin-John was working on his pieces for that festival (the main one is Tower of Terror based) and he usually doesn't mention things like that if not already officially ok to do so
> 
> Either way, glad it is returning and hope they continue to add to it


It might have been confirmed. I went based on the WDW website where they don't even have dates/months listed. So, I figured the announcement saying this January was new. I'm assuming we all figured it would start in January, but anything is not confirmed until Disney gives a time-table.

I'm just happy the Broadway Series is returning, because I really want to make it to this festival this year with this as the main reason in going.


----------



## Fantasia79

Mr. Mickey said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...rlds-top-rival-is-winning-the-water-park.aspx
> 
> Interesting article about the water park war in central Florida. Clearly Disney needs to step up and bring something new to the table. It has me wondering whether a whole new park needs to happen or just some serious new slides coming to either of the 2.
> 
> I was considering making a thread about this but I didn’t know how many people would want to be apart of it. If anyone thinks this deserves a thread of its own I’ll make it since I would love to have this conversation



Now that my daughter is water park/swimming pool obsessed, I’m going to have to visit water parks more often.  Therer’s a good point here, are they waiting to clear some capital?  Or are they in the verge of something huge (FoP, SW:GE).  It wasn’t that long ago there was a Viking on here saying Disney hasn’t done anything new and is losing.


----------



## Fantasia79

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It might have been confirmed. I went based on the WDW website where they don't even have dates/months listed. So, I figured the announcement saying this January was new. I'm assuming we all figured it would start in January, but anything is not confirmed until Disney gives a time-table.
> 
> I'm just happy the Broadway Series is returning, because I really want to make it to this festival this year with this as the main reason in going.



Maybe I’m just a sucker for EPCOT, but, I really hope to see Festival of the Arts someday.


----------



## splash327

Mr. Mickey said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...rlds-top-rival-is-winning-the-water-park.aspx
> 
> Interesting article about the water park war in central Florida. Clearly Disney needs to step up and bring something new to the table. It has me wondering whether a whole new park needs to happen or just some serious new slides coming to either of the 2.
> 
> I was considering making a thread about this but I didn’t know how many people would want to be apart of it. If anyone thinks this deserves a thread of its own I’ll make it since I would love to have this conversation



Motley fool has always been critical with Disney.   I'd actually question if water parks are a good option as I've seen in other places attendance at water parks in general have been dropping.


----------



## SteveDude

tlmadden73 said:


> Why would they when they have a such a hot property to "force" you to go 3 different parks? They already require you to get their version of a park hopper as the ONLY way to ride a Potter-based attraction, why is having more Potter in a 3rd park that shocking?


It's not shocking at all, actually. I am more disappointed than anything.


----------



## BigRed98

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm trying to withhold absolute judgment until I see it for myself next month. Growing up with Paradise Pier, it is hard to think that one of my favorite areas of DCA is now themed totally differently.
> 
> My main issue with it so far is that they opened an "overlay" with it only being 60% completed. How they didn't have a candy shop open is beyond me. Not only that...How they didn't have a candy shop open for a month after the land opened?
> 
> I'm honestly afraid to ride the Incredicoaster. That is my #1 worry, and that will probably be more than half of my opinion of Pixar Pier. I'm already vocal about that rollercoaster, but based on videos. I feel like I will like it more at night than during the day. I have also been against Pixar Pier since D23 since that was by far my least favorite announcement coming out of the Parks and Resort Presentation.
> 
> So, I hope I like it, but I am worried right now. We will see next month!
> 
> Thank you for your opinion though. The great thing about this world is everyone is entitled to their own opinions. I am really happy you enjoy it, and glad to hear that someone really enjoys the theming.



I agree with @PaintsWithAllTheColors I like the atmosphere of Pixar Pier.
Pixar Pier is way better in person than in photos/videos. The only thing that annoys me about Pixar Pier is that they opened half of it on the “grand opening”. They really couldn’t get a carousel and candy store open in time. Incredicoaster was also super fun and way better in person than video. I’ve never visited Paradise Pier or rode California Screamin so I’m not sure if I just like the general Pier atmosphere or the Pixar overlay to both the pier and coaster.


----------



## skier_pete

Mr. Mickey said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...rlds-top-rival-is-winning-the-water-park.aspx
> 
> Interesting article about the water park war in central Florida. Clearly Disney needs to step up and bring something new to the table. It has me wondering whether a whole new park needs to happen or just some serious new slides coming to either of the 2.
> 
> I was considering making a thread about this but I didn’t know how many people would want to be apart of it. If anyone thinks this deserves a thread of its own I’ll make it since I would love to have this conversation



Boy,was this article written by comcast?  Essentially "Volcano Bay is so brilliant and revolutionary how can Disney not respond?" I think where this article misses the mark is in whether Disney really cares:
Theme park attendance is 55.9 million people.
Water park attendance is 4.1 million people - a mere 7% of the theme park attendance. In addition, the revenue here is less - Day tickets are <60%, and certainly the food and merchandise revenues are significantly less. When you throw in the resorts and DS, it's quite possible that the water parks are something like 1% of the total revenue in Florida.

Disney may also well consider that these water parks are just there as an adder for the theme parks. By driving theme park attendance up, it will maintain water park attendance.


----------



## Firebird060

splash327 said:


> Motley fool has always been critical with Disney.   I'd actually question if water parks are a good option as I've seen in other places attendance at water parks in general have been dropping.




Considering the Water Parks arent really a huge part of WDWs profit, I doubt we will see much of a change.  They have more then enough space to deal with current capacity and really are there as a option for Locals and those who go to Disney for more than 5 days. There maybe some minor adjustments and rehabs to some rides, but considering water rides tend to cost more than other rides, and because  the Water parks at WDW arent really cash cows, I doubt we will see Disney invest any time soon in there water parks.  Why invest heavily into something that really doesnt bring in the majority of your guests?


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> Disney may also well consider that these water parks are just there as an adder for the theme parks. By driving theme park attendance up, it will maintain water park attendance.



The reverse of this is also probably true. Building bigger, better water parks at Disney will probably drive down some small percent of theme park attendance. It's a balancing act. I suspect Disney prefers guests do not focus on their waterparks. If you want to do one, they have 2 really good ones, even if a bit aged. It's like when people have a "resort day". It isn't a negative for Disney, you are still there spending money in restaurants, gift shops, spas, golf courses, etc., but it's nowhere near as big a positive as a park day. So the waterparks don't have to be the greatest ones around. They just have to be good enough to keep people happy on alternative days to the primary activity.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

I think I’ll make a thread dedicated to the water parks

EDIT: The thread is up. Let’s continue this conversation over there


----------



## Fantasia79

********** said:


> Boy,was this article written by comcast?  Essentially "Volcano Bay is so brilliant and revolutionary how can Disney not respond?" I think where this article misses the mark is in whether Disney really cares:
> Theme park attendance is 55.9 million people.
> Water park attendance is 4.1 million people - a mere 7% of the theme park attendance. In addition, the revenue here is less - Day tickets are <60%, and certainly the food and merchandise revenues are significantly less. When you throw in the resorts and DS, it's quite possible that the water parks are something like 1% of the total revenue in Florida.
> 
> Disney may also well consider that these water parks are just there as an adder for the theme parks. By driving theme park attendance up, it will maintain water park attendance.



Valid point, Disney probably won’t be crying about losing the water park wars.  Attractions can be closed for bad weather, cold weather, etc. 

We all know, Florida Disney execs are fine letting something stay a well past its welcome (Stitch).  People are still buying water park tickets, and I’d assume that includes a lot of people who already have a theme park ticket, AP, or even a Park hopper for that day. 

I still could see them rolling out something really big someday if they see enough money leaving property. 

Basically, intreaguing point to the article.


----------



## osully

I remember going to Blizzard Beach as a kid. We must have had park hopper plus tickets that included the water park entry! 

We actually had the hopper plus tickets (with magical extras or whatever they call it) for our Honeymoon 2 years ago which included the water parks and even mini golf but we were not there long enough to take advantage of that! 8 day trip with 7 day tickets. Water parks just weren’t a priority for us. They probably won’t be on any future trips. 

All that to say I’m sure I’m not the exception, and it makes sense to me that the waterparks are just never as popular as the parks.


----------



## PolyRob

Did anyone see the AP e-mail about "New V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights?"

_New V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights - For our Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders, enjoy special after-hours access to some of your favorite experiences on select dates starting August 2018._

It seems like DVC Moonlight Magic, but for APs. I was trying to load the webpage with details on my phone, but it won't load.

ETA: This is all I can see


----------



## mollmoll4

PolyRob said:


> Did anyone see the AP e-mail about "New V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights?"
> 
> _New V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights - For our Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders, enjoy special after-hours access to some of your favorite experiences on select dates starting August 2018._
> 
> It seems like DVC Moonlight Magic, but for APs. I was trying to load the webpage with details on my phone, but it won't load.
> 
> ETA: This is all I can see
> View attachment 339073



I got the email too - there aren't details beyond this. Looks like it will be done like the Toy Story AP days. You will get an email if you are invited, and you will have to register from there.


----------



## shoreward

PolyRob said:


> Did anyone see the AP e-mail about "New V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights?"
> 
> _New V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights - For our Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders, enjoy special after-hours access to some of your favorite experiences on select dates starting August 2018._
> 
> It seems like DVC Moonlight Magic, but for APs. I was trying to load the webpage with details on my phone, but it won't load.



It's listed on Passholder page.


----------



## Cindyd04

shoreward said:


> It's listed on Passholder page.


I can't get it to load either and I have an Aug trip so I'm hoping I can get a date during my trip if one exists


----------



## shoreward

Cindyd04 said:


> I can't get it to load either and I have an Aug trip so I'm hoping I can get a date during my trip if one exists


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/specials/


----------



## FinnsMom7

shoreward said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/specials/


I got to that page but when you select it, nothing happens. At least for me.


----------



## shoreward

FinnsMom7 said:


> I got to that page but when you select it, nothing happens. At least for me.


I don't think there is anything else, yet.

It's just a "teaser."


----------



## Cindyd04

FinnsMom7 said:


> I got to that page but when you select it, nothing happens. At least for me.


Same, I'm trying to get help on the phone now. I did get one of the toy story dates for Sept, but I'd rather cancel that and get an Aug date if possible


----------



## Cindyd04

Ok just got off the phone, the e-mail sent was a teaser, nothing is open yet...


----------



## PolyRob

mollmoll4 said:


> I got the email too - there aren't details beyond this. Looks like it will be done like the Toy Story AP days. You will get an email if you are invited, and you will have to register from there.





shoreward said:


> It's listed on Passholder page.





Cindyd04 said:


> I can't get it to load either and I have an Aug trip so I'm hoping I can get a date during my trip if one exists



I was hoping to see dates. I missed the TSL previews and was bummed (even though I had no concrete plans of being there in September). Hopefully I can act fast on one of these! I will be glued to my e-mail


----------



## FinnsMom7

Cindyd04 said:


> Ok just got off the phone, the e-mail sent was a teaser, nothing is open yet...


UGH why do they have to toy with us?!?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FinnsMom7 said:


> UGH why do they have to toy with us?!?!



in honor of Toy Story Land opening ... just keeping with the theme/immersion


----------



## ddluvsdisney

Capang said:


> Is the star wars dessert party usually having trouble filling spots?We were just offered free entry into the star wars dessert party because so few spots were taken. For free. Cant do it because the 7 yo wants to do RNRC. Seemed odd to me to have it offered for free, and I'm sure I will never get that pixie dust again.


Wow you were in the right place at the right time!! Wish that happened to us!
Too bad you couldn’t do it.


----------



## Cindyd04

PolyRob said:


> I was hoping to see dates. I missed the TSL previews and was bummed (even though I had no concrete plans of being there in September). Hopefully I can act fast on one of these! I will be glued to my e-mail


I just cancelled mine for 8am Sept 14th, try to grab the spots!


----------



## eXo

fatmanatee said:


> Wasn't the rumor that Nintendo Land would be split into different pieces in different parks in Orlando? That would cause a backlash, especially if you're there specifically for Nintendo stuff.



That rumor did exist, but briefly. It is now confirmed to *not* being going into the children's area at universal studios. A totally different IP is being looked at to replace the Fievel\Curious George\barney section now.

There was a time that a lawsuit was preventing them from building a themepark on the new land. I suspect these were backup plans to keep Nintendo happy while they worked through that. You can't strike a huge deal with Nintendo to bring it to your themeparks and then say, "well, we want to build it in our third gate, but we have a year of legal work to see if we can make that happen. Just be patient." Nintendo would have wanted some idea of what, where, and when things would be built. Placing various properties in IOA and USO would have solved that on paper.



tlmadden73 said:


> Why would they when they have a such a hot property to "force" you to go 3 different parks? They already require you to get their version of a park hopper as the ONLY way to ride a Potter-based attraction, why is having more Potter in a 3rd park that shocking?



Yea, the hogswart express/park hopper combo has been *extremely* lucrative for them. Also, they would never want to put all their harry potter stuff in one park. A lot of people simply wouldn't go to it. I mean, I'm not a huge harry potter fan (as far as the movies go), but I do find Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade to be a *lot* of fun to explore. I never would have even tried them if I had to go to a Harry Potter exclusive park to see them.



********** said:


> Thanks for the post -  I can't say there is anything that is unbelievable in this statement. (Well, that they would build a land based on Trolls - but that's just YOUR speculation.) And you very well could be right about the "no lines" concept. I think it would be very hard to incorporate that to 100% of a theme park, but it could work.  I COULD for instance see something like SW:GE have some sort of "reserved only" system for their two rides where you can either get a FP+ ahead of time, OR you can get a reservation for one of the rides the day of. Keep say 50% of the slots for FP and 50% of the slots for day of and don't have a queue. If you limit it to only a couple of rides, it could work pretty well. ALL rides could be problematic with the average Joe that isn't any good at planning anything and just randomly stumbles onto the next ride they will ride. (This is a pretty big percentage of people.



The troll's speculation is fueled by a few things. One, it was almost what they themed the entire kids section at USO to after they decided to move Nintendo to the new park. Designs were made, a sequel movie is in the works, and it is considered by management over there to be duel gender. It could very well all be scrapped. On the other hand... they love to reuse their ideas over there.  Second, the guy I was talking to made it clear he was *very*confused by the IP they had chosen. To me, that eliminates the obvious ones like Shrek, Kung Fu Panda, How to Train your Dragon... Now,, him being "puzzled" by it could be subjective. But the guy was an imagineer of over 20 years before spending the past 5 or so doing contract work. He was involved in the primary ride at Galaxy's Edge as well as several Universal Projects in recent years. So I would think he is aware enough of the current culture of things to have a pretty good understanding of what will and what won't gel with people these days.

If you look at the possible dreamworks ips you have:
Shrek
How to Train your Dragon
Kung Fu Panda
Madagascar
Boss Baby
Trolls
And then if you dig even further back:
Megamind
Croods
Rise of the Guardians
Monsters vs Aliens
But none of those even have sequels on the books.... so why build a whole new land based on what is essentially a dead property?

The top three seem like the go to choices. So they are likely out. Boss Baby has a netflix show.... but I honestly don't believe they are stupid enough to theme a whole park section after that. So if you don't dig back into older IP's that don't have any sequel's in development.... that just leaves Trolls. A property that already had planning for it prior to this. So, whether anyone else agrees with my analysis of it, that is how I came to that conclusion.


----------



## dlavender

Fantasia79 said:


> Now that my daughter is water park/swimming pool obsessed, I’m going to have to visit water parks more often.  Therer’s a good point here, are they waiting to clear some capital?  Or are they in the verge of something huge (FoP, SW:GE).  It wasn’t that long ago there was a Viking on here saying Disney hasn’t done anything new and is losing.



The viking was pointing out that WDW had let things stagnate too long.  That they were losing in the direct aftermath of HP at Uni. 

But they are quickly correcting.


----------



## Firebird060

Ehh Since Pandora opened up 2 years ago Disney has already recovered from HP at Uni,  the next 3 major expansions is Just Disney reasserting there Dominance over the market.  Uni is now back on there heels that they have to add possibly a new park to compete.   Disney tried to scale back spending while they built Shanghai and it allowed Uni to make there mark.  Now that Shanghai is up and running and has been that is why we are seeing more spending domestically


----------



## han22735

Walt Disney World will soon begin hosting all-new V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights, an after-hours event at Epcot and the Magic Kingdom.

V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights will be available to Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders, taking place on:


August 5 2018 at Magic Kingdom from 10:00pm to 12:00am
September 6 2018 at Epcot from 9:00pm to 11:00pm
October 25 2018 at Epcot from 9:00pm to 11:00pm
Advance Registration will be required - keep a look out for registration emails in the next few weeks, and passholders will be able to register for one event only.

Outside of the V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights, Disney will also soon offer more passholder exclusive offerings at the parks, which will be available to other levels of pass.

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/annu...oler-nights-for-select-annual-passholders.htm


----------



## Fantasia79

I arrive on October 26....thanks Disney.


----------



## dlavender

han22735 said:


> Walt Disney World will soon begin hosting all-new V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights, an after-hours event at Epcot and the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights will be available to Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders, taking place on:
> 
> 
> August 5 2018 at Magic Kingdom from 10:00pm to 12:00am
> September 6 2018 at Epcot from 9:00pm to 11:00pm
> October 25 2018 at Epcot from 9:00pm to 11:00pm
> Advance Registration will be required - keep a look out for registration emails in the next few weeks, and passholders will be able to register for one event only.
> 
> Outside of the V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights, Disney will also soon offer more passholder exclusive offerings at the parks, which will be available to other levels of pass.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/annu...oler-nights-for-select-annual-passholders.htm



They better hurry with that registration for August 5th.....

I like that they are adding these, but a little bummed that the one we'd be interested in is on a Sunday night...

But its something!


----------



## Firebird060

Lol the October 25th one is great for Me, except Sadly I will be at MNSSHP that night lol I love AP things but since I already bought  the 25th I will have to miss out


----------



## skier_pete

shoreward said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/specials/



Geez - can I pay someone to text me immediately if this info comes out? I missed the Toy Story AP ones because I dared to not be on-line for 15 minutes. Would love the chance to participate in this come August or October - but have to actually HEAR about it in time.


----------



## Cindyd04

han22735 said:


> Walt Disney World will soon begin hosting all-new V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights, an after-hours event at Epcot and the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights will be available to Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders, taking place on:
> 
> 
> August 5 2018 at Magic Kingdom from 10:00pm to 12:00am
> September 6 2018 at Epcot from 9:00pm to 11:00pm
> October 25 2018 at Epcot from 9:00pm to 11:00pm
> Advance Registration will be required - keep a look out for registration emails in the next few weeks, and passholders will be able to register for one event only.
> 
> Outside of the V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights, Disney will also soon offer more passholder exclusive offerings at the parks, which will be available to other levels of pass.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/annu...oler-nights-for-select-annual-passholders.htm


Ohh I hope it's like DVC moonlight and that you can bring a non-passholder guest!


----------



## shoreward

https://attractionsmagazine.com/walt-disney-world-v-i-passholder-nights/


----------



## Lsdolphin

Just got an email for Annual Passholders listing a bunch of summer "perks" which I can hardly read since so much of the printing is superimposed on top of the pictures.
One item says "summer add-on " Available for $89...... does anyone know just what this is????


----------



## dina444444

Lsdolphin said:


> Just got an email for Annual Passholders listing a bunch of summer "perks" which I can hardly read since so much of the printing is superimposed on top of the pictures.
> One item says "summer add-on " Available for $89...... does anyone know just what this is????


It’s for weekday select and silver passes. It gives them the ability to go to the parks on current blockout dates.


----------



## skier_pete

Fantasia79 said:


> I arrive on October 26....thanks Disney.



We leave on the 24th!  Thanks Disney!


----------



## rteetz

I won’t be there until November so can’t partake in any of those events...


----------



## wnwardii

********** said:


> We leave on the 24th! Thanks Disney!


I will be at Disneyland then.  So thanks WDW!


----------



## skier_pete

Again Disney completely avoids my week in August. I think @TheMaxRebo and I are going to start on own event. The WDW Beer fest. August 25th - 31st, 2018. Sign-up and events to be determined.


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> I won’t be there until November so can’t partake in any of those events...


Same! Come on with the fall perks already!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Again Disney completely avoids my week in August. I think @TheMaxRebo and I are going to start on own event. The WDW Beer fest. August 25th - 31st, 2018. Sign-up and events to be determined.



I'm down for that!


----------



## Lsdolphin

dina444444 said:


> It’s for weekday select and silver passes. It gives them the ability to go to the parks on current blockout dates.




Oh ok thanks.


----------



## Firebird060

Disney Beer Fest, Im down for that as long as we can then finish the Night at Traders Sam.  I also need "two shots of Rum"  for my Hippoto Mai Tai


----------



## skier_pete

Firebird060 said:


> Disney Beer Fest, Im down for that as long as we can then finish the Night at Traders Sam.  I also need "two shots of Rum"  for my Hippoto Mai Tai



That doesn't sound like beer! But I'm down for Trader Sam's! Put me down for an Uh-OA. 

I am thinking at least one event involves wandering around Epcot (with a beer) complaining about the sight lines of all the new construction.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> I am thinking at least one event involves wandering around Epcot (with a beer) complaining about the sight lines of all the new construction.



Just spit a mouthful of water across my keyboard and everyone in my office now thinks I'm crazier than they did before. Thanks a lot...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bing Bong’s Sweet Stuff Now Open in Pixar Pier at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update: Imaginary Friends and New Magic


----------



## Reddog1134

tarak said:


> I hope Iron Fist gets new writers as well. I’ve generally really enjoyed the Netflix Marvel treatments, but Iron Fist was just painful.



I heard Iron Fist makes an appearance in Luke Cage season 2 and the character is much improved.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Mal6586 said:


> Same! Come on with the fall perks already!



Yes! November here too...and we're going to upgrade to annual passes while we are there (first time having them, but planning at September 2019 girls trip and a November 2019 family trip, so it's worth it!) I didn't realize there were these perks, but I've started to research them and am pretty excited...hoping something happens to fall on one of our trips (or looking forward to a last-minute trip for something exciting)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Big Cameos Coming Soon to “DuckTales:” The Three Caballeros and Don Cheadle


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Metal Earth, New Apparel Arrives on Pandora: The World of AVATAR at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Have This New Haunted Mansion Merchandise Follow You Home from Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Set to Launch Minnie Van Transportation Service to Port Canaveral


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Magical Pride Returning to Disneyland Paris in October 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   New Disney Springs Pedestrian Bridge to Be Installed on August 6


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Big Cameos Coming Soon to “DuckTales:” The Three Caballeros and Don Cheadle



We were on vacation, not at Disney  , and my step son had on, what I think was Mickey's Clubhouse or something similar, and the Three Caballeros were in it. Not sure why my 14 year old was watching Disney Jr, but it was better than some of the cartoons he watches


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently Disney is bringing a Villains version of World of Color to DCA at some point...

https://variety.com/2018/film/news/...red-guardians-of-the-galaxy-vol-3-1202881161/


----------



## Reddog1134

danikoski said:


> We were on vacation, not at Disney  , and my step son had on, what I think was Mickey's Clubhouse or something similar, and the Three Caballeros were in it. Not sure why my 14 year old was watching Disney Jr, but it was better than some of the cartoons he watches



Is this it?


----------



## Fantasia79

********** said:


> That doesn't sound like beer! But I'm down for Trader Sam's! Put me down for an Uh-OA.
> 
> I am thinking at least one event involves wandering around Epcot (with a beer) complaining about the sight lines of all the new construction.



I think you just invented Festivus 2


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Geyser Point Bar & Grill Removes Breakfast from Their Menu


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> I think you just invented Festivus 2



Well, then we will have to include an “airing of grevences” about park development we disagree with


----------



## danikoski

Reddog1134 said:


> Is this it?
> 
> View attachment 339134


 
Yep, that was it.


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, then we will have to include an “airing of grevences” about park development we disagree with



Assumed that was sightlines (or at least disagree with WDW)


----------



## Dean Marino

GP continues on it's Death Spiral.


----------



## Moliphino

Reddog1134 said:


> I heard Iron Fist makes an appearance in Luke Cage season 2 and the character is much improved.



That's true. He wasn't in very much, though.


----------



## DizDaD7

Mal6586 said:


> Same! Come on with the* fall perks* already!



You've already gotten the best fall perk....

The temps are 82* and no humidity or rain.......Just sayinlol


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Watch #DisneyParksLIVE Stream of ‘Paint the Night’ Parade from Disney California Adventure Park, July 25 at 8:50 p.m. PT


----------



## tarak

jknezek said:


> I agree. I also struggled a bit with Jessica Jones. It was just too dark and too bleak for me. Liked Daredevil, really like Luke Cage, but never got into the Defenders since Iron First and Jones just did nothing for me.



I liked Jessica Jones but agree it was incredibly dark. Really enjoyed Luke Cage and Daredevil. My husband and I watched the first episode of the Punisher and I needed a drink afterwards. I love Jon Bernthal, so we’ll watch more, we just have to steel ourselves a bit first. My 6-year-old managed to set the default language for all Netflix series to Italian, so maybe I’ll make it through the last episode of Iron Fist that way before I figure out how to fix it. My profile is defaulted to English, so that’s not the fix I’m looking for. Besides learning Italian.



han22735 said:


> Walt Disney World will soon begin hosting all-new V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights, an after-hours event at Epcot and the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights will be available to Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders, taking place on:
> 
> 
> August 5 2018 at Magic Kingdom from 10:00pm to 12:00am
> September 6 2018 at Epcot from 9:00pm to 11:00pm
> October 25 2018 at Epcot from 9:00pm to 11:00pm
> Advance Registration will be required - keep a look out for registration emails in the next few weeks, and passholders will be able to register for one event only.
> 
> Outside of the V.I.PASSHOLDER Nights, Disney will also soon offer more passholder exclusive offerings at the parks, which will be available to other levels of pass.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/annu...oler-nights-for-select-annual-passholders.htm



I’ve got no shot at taking advantage of these before my pass expires, but I hope they continue the events (assuming they’re successful), so I can try one in the future.


----------



## Mal6586

DizDaD7 said:


> You've already gotten the best fall perk....
> 
> The temps are 82* and no humidity or rain.......Just sayinlol


Haha! Touché!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, then we will have to include an “airing of grevences” about park development we disagree with



I think all this talk should spawn a new disboards tradition: the annual early December airing of grievances thread (for the rest of us). 

A thread where everyone can just get it all out of there system and start fresh for the new year.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

eXo said:


> I chatted with one of the contractor's working on Universal's 4th (3rd) gate last week.  The following came up:
> 
> * There will be 4 lands.
> * LOTR is not one of them
> * The dreamworks land is not a full dreamworks land is instead based on a single license. He described that license as "puzzling". My own conjecture, not confirmed by him, is that it is based on Trolls.
> * Fantastic Beasts is definitely one of them
> * A Super Nintendo world will be one of them, and fits much of the speculation already out there
> * The 4th land he wouldn't confirm, other than to say that it hadn't come up on any oft he rumor boards yet. The lead designer has been switched out on it at least once already due to things not coming together.
> * Potentially more interesting was he mentioned that no sites have touched on "how the park will work" yet. Going on to say he expects a lot of public backlash if they opt to keep it in it's current form by the time the announce things publicly. He said they are putting technology ahead of story in regards to this.
> 
> My suspicion is it is an extension of the line based systems they introduced at Volcano Bay (tapu tapu) and the Fallon ride queue. And I think he was suggesting that he felt this mechanism didn't jive well with the story of the rides. However, again, that is my read of the situation and not confirmed by anyone else.
> 
> I think the main takeaways here are that LOTR isn't part of it, the 4th land has not been guessed by anyone yet, and that there is some major underlying technology that affects "how the park works" that is expected by some within the project to provoke a backlash. Nothing ground breaking, but it's more concrete than most of what I've read out there.
> 
> edit: to clarify a bit further, I suspect the line system is the technology but I didn't explain why I thought it would cause backlash. My suspicion is they are trying to get rid of line queues completely. Not that people love queues, but it is what people are used to and I can see many folks feeling as though having a schedule of what time to be at what ride takes away the freedom of exploring a park. It would also kill the storyline structure if people are more concerned about what time they need to be at what attraction versus just getting lost in the park.




Trolls would be awesome! My four year old would LOVE that and it would probably make me get annual passses for us. I’m not sure how Trolls would fit his description of puzzling, though. Puzzling would make me think it’s either a license that’s not popular or an attraction is already present in another park. Maybe Kung Fu Panda or Minions. Or Boss Baby would fit that description. It’s popular, but it would be weird to make a whole land for it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

1983DisneyFanatic said:


> Trolls would be awesome! My four year old would LOVE that and it would probably make me get annual passses for us. I’m not sure how Trolls would fit his description of puzzling, though. Puzzling would make me think it’s either a license that’s not popular or an attraction is already present in another park. Maybe Kung Fu Panda or Minions. Or Boss Baby would fit that description. It’s popular, but it would be weird to make a whole land for it.



I could see it being trolls. I have heard kids go crazy for that, but personally I think it's a stupid movie (but I'm not the Target audience at all so that's fine). So I can see adults being like...why?


----------



## a4matte

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I could see it being trolls. I have heard kids go crazy for that, but personally I think it's a stupid movie (but I'm not the Target audience at all so that's fine). So I can see adults being like...why?



Agreed. All of my coworkers with young kids hhaaaaatteee that movie because their kids all want to watch ONLY that all the time.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


>



Oh my goodness. That story about how Bret got to voice Mickey in Fantasmic... somebody started cutting onions in my office.


----------



## tarak

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I could see it being trolls. I have heard kids go crazy for that, but personally I think it's a stupid movie (but I'm not the Target audience at all so that's fine). So I can see adults being like...why?



It would definitely appeal to the younger set. My 6-year-old loves Harry Potter and she’s finally tall enough to ride a good number of the attractions at a Universal, but most of the kid themed rides aren’t current or timeless, IMO, the way Disney attractions are.  Barney? Woody Woodpecker? She did enjoy Suessland.  She’ll ride the kiddie rides, but the areas in which they are located don’t exactly draw her in.  Trolls would go over well if it’s themed nicely. We’re talking several years, right?  Because otherwise, I’d get stuck going there while my husband takes the older kids to someplace less pink.


----------



## Fantasia79

a4matte said:


> Agreed. All of my coworkers with young kids hhaaaaatteee that movie because their kids all want to watch ONLY that all the time.



Very true, luckily trolls phases come and go quickly.


----------



## eXo

tarak said:


> We’re talking several years, right?  Because otherwise, I’d get stuck going there while my husband takes the older kids to someplace less pink.



Yea, they have only done surface work on roads for the area. I think Jim Jill was trying to suggest they could have the park open by 2020 simply because they built Islands of Adventure in 2 years (1997-1999), but he is also still saying it will have LOTR. From what I've seen, they aren't in a huge rush to get this done and they are still in the planning phase. Work should begin in mid to late 2019 on the land with a public announcement/preview center slated for 2020. A lot can change between now and then though. IOA was supposed to begin construction in 1995 and nothing happened for 2 years. IIRC, that was due to shifting licenses. What is now Marvel Island was originally conceptualized as a DC Island with a majority focus on Batman (hanging batwing coaster around the outskirts, etc). Which made a lot of sense as the Burton Batman films were huge in the early 90's, and one of the first examples of a successful super hero franchise outside of Donner's Superman.

But then Six Flags landed Warner Bros and sent Universal back to the drawing board.

I'm guessing the earliest we see a new park is 2022, and that is assuming there are no issues with the licenses they are currently trying to flesh out.

Then maybe after all that they will have enough capacity to kill Toon Island and replace it with something that doesn't suck


----------



## Disneymom1126

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I could see it being trolls. I have heard kids go crazy for that, but personally I think it's a stupid movie (but I'm not the Target audience at all so that's fine). So I can see adults being like...why?



I think the Dreamworks IP that could be best to make rides/attractions would be How to Train your Dragon...I would not be enthused at all about a Trolls area.


----------



## Firebird060

One thing you got to think about in Construction timeline is the fact that Disney has engaged alot of the well known ride contractors in some heafty contracts for the next couple of years.  For Uni to build a park then they would have to somehow pull in alot of contractors with this type of talent. They were able to do so with the Water Park because water park ride contractors are specialized so not considered part of the normal ride contractor talent pool.     With all these expansions in Orlando,  if Universal was to try and build a new park starting soon,  then more than likely they would have to use some of the European Ride Contractors which would cost more money.  Right now it might cost Universal more Money to build a new park then say if they started after WDWs 50th purely on the labor market


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

   Universal Studios Florida Update: New Revenge of the Mummy Lockers Debut (PART 1)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Take the Concert Home With New Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster Merchandise at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ability to Unlock Your Guest Room Door with Smart Phone, Digital Key, Rolled-Out to Boardwalk, Yacht, and Beach Club Resorts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: “All-Stars and Icons Fun Run” at Disney’s All-Star Resorts Offers Exercise, Excitement, and a Pretty Cool Pin


----------



## Mal6586

Disneymom1126 said:


> I think the Dreamworks IP that could be best to make rides/attractions would be How to Train your Dragon...I would not be enthused at all about a Trolls area.


I would love a How to Train Your Dragon area, but it's also maybe worth pointing out that you could be on to something because while I'm sure there were a multitude of reasons for the Dueling Dragons / Dragon Challenge coaster to be closed/redone, it would make sense that you don't need a Harry Potter dragon ride if you're planning to have a section devoted to How to Train Your Dragon in your future expansion plans.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Dreamers Academy Opens Applications Through October 31st


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update *
> 
> Universal Studios Florida Update: New Revenge of the Mummy Lockers Debut (PART 1)



Thanks.

UNI and lockers is so annoying, just hate it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Three Unions Finally Reach Tentative Agreement with Disneyland Resort


----------



## The Pho

jade1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> UNI and lockers is so annoying, just hate it.



The lockers and the metal detectors before rides are the main reasons we do not go to Universal very often.   A single day every few years is more than enough of dealing with them.


----------



## JaxDad

The Pho said:


> The lockers and the metal detectors before rides are the main reasons we do not go to Universal very often.   A single day every few years is more than enough of dealing with them.


Really? Using the lockers and passing through the two ride metal detectors at Universal are barely-remembered blips on my overall total experience radar.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Help the DIS Unplugged Celebrate 1,000 Episodes by Helping Give Kids the World


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Ability to Unlock Your Guest Room Door with Smart Phone, Digital Key, Rolled-Out to Boardwalk, Yacht, and Beach Club Resorts



This is fantastic news for me! Staying at beach club in August and my magic band NEVER works without an additional trip to the front desk. At least now I can get in the room and situate the family before my pilgrimage!

...and yes I know my issue is likely due to the excessive amount of magic bands on my account...


----------



## Mal6586

FYI, V.I.Passholder Night emails just went out for registration.


----------



## awilliams4

Mal6586 said:


> FYI, V.I.Passholder Night emails just went out for registration.



Does the email have a link to the registration?  I did not get one...we have AP Vouchers that we will be activating but they are not activated yet so assuming we will not get the email but still rate to register.


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

a4matte said:


> Agreed. All of my coworkers with young kids hhaaaaatteee that movie because their kids all want to watch ONLY that all the time.



I hated the movie at first, but anything that makes my daughter that happy, makes me happy. The music is good and it has definitely grown on me. They also have a Netflix show, but my daughter had no interest in that or the Trolls Holiday special. If they do the theming right, it could be a really cool land for kids.


----------



## splash327

Mal6586 said:


> FYI, V.I.Passholder Night emails just went out for registration.



Wahoo!  Got August 5th at MK.   This will be my first passholder type experience and all because I'm staying an extra day after the Pan Am Masters Swimming Championships in Orlando next week!   Going to try to do all 4 parks in one day!


----------



## rteetz

Yep registration for VIP passholder events are now live.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/authentication/login/?returnUrl=/passholder-program/verify/


----------



## han22735

awilliams4 said:


> Does the email have a link to the registration?  I did not get one...we have AP Vouchers that we will be activating but they are not activated yet so assuming we will not get the email but still rate to register.



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/authentication/login/?returnUrl=/passholder-program/verify/


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> Yep registration for VIP passholder events are now live.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/authentication/login/?returnUrl=/passholder-program/verify/



Got ours for October!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Returns November 9 through January 6


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line Debuts New Design and Enhanced Features in Onboard Mobile App


----------



## Mal6586

awilliams4 said:


> Does the email have a link to the registration?  I did not get one...we have AP Vouchers that we will be activating but they are not activated yet so assuming we will not get the email but still rate to register.


Mine did. I went through the steps just to see if what was offered was what we had already heard, even though I can't go to any of them, then x-ed out before I actually confirmed anything.


----------



## splash327

awilliams4 said:


> Does the email have a link to the registration?  I did not get one...we have AP Vouchers that we will be activating but they are not activated yet so assuming we will not get the email but still rate to register.



When I went through, it was allowing me to register my two boys even though their passes are not active yet.  (Will be on Thursday though)


----------



## momandmousefan

woohoo! Finally get to go to a one of the special events nights.  You would think visiting 2-3 times a year we'd be there for one of the DVC nights but noooooo..... Glad to get in on the Annual Passholder night though.  Anyone know what these events entail other than being able to stay in the park later?


----------



## Firebird060

momandmousefan said:


> woohoo! Finally get to go to a one of the special events nights.  You would think visiting 2-3 times a year we'd be there for one of the DVC nights but noooooo..... Glad to get in on the Annual Passholder night though.  Anyone know what these events entail other than being able to stay in the park later?


still to be announced but there is going to be passholder only merch to buy


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> The lockers and the metal detectors before rides are the main reasons we do not go to Universal very often.   A single day every few years is more than enough of dealing with them.


 To each their own of course and I have no issues with Universal not quite being your thing however that seems like a relatively low bar for main reasons not to visit a theme park. Part of a culmination of reasons? Sure-like type of rides, atmosphere, cost, etc. But as a main reason? It's an interesting viewpoint that's for sure.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

So we finally saw A Wrinkle in Time last night thanks to our library. I gave it a 4 out of 10. Honestly? I liked the movie soundtrack better than the movie itself lol. The CGI was mostly well done and I liked the vivid colors. 

I like Reese Witherspoon but I would have rather heard more dialoge from Mindy Kaling than her and my honest opinion is that Oprah added nothing to the movie other than being a very well-recognized name and I in general really like Oprah it just didn't work for me. 

Sad to say but the movie flat for both my husband and I


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> Yep registration for VIP passholder events are now live.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/authentication/login/?returnUrl=/passholder-program/verify/


We arrive on the 4th, got us registered for August 5th!


----------



## eXo

It's obviously subjective as to who likes what IP the most. I think it is important to look at it from a business perspective.

Where as I really enjoyed the first How to Train your Dragon movie (haven't seen the sequel yet), I don't remember it moving much merch off the toy store floor. Same for Kung Fu Panda. That franchise is 3 movies deep, but is still not something I see kids wearing on their shirts, or clothes sections at target, etc... Trolls on the other hand was everywhere after it came out. Clothes, toys, school supplies, even the soundtrack. It had big name voices in it and it appealed to both genders as well as parents who grew up familiar with trolls. I honestly expected to hate the movie, and I actually enjoyed it. It's no classic by any means, but it is upbeat, fun, and fairly quirky. From a merch perspective, I think Trolls wins hand down.

Then there is theming, How to Train your Dragon is fantasy with a heavy slant on a viking setting and .... fantastic beasts. So while the setting is different, the characterization may be a little too close to what they already have over in their new Potter world. Trolls and Kung Fu Panda both offer unique theming options. Panda gives you an exotic local while Trolls lets you play with perspective, crazy colors, glitter, etc... Both offer good selections for food theming, which Universal has shown a huge interest in. On one hand you have a character who likes nothing more to eat and on the other you have.... some odd creature that craps cupcakes and supposedly trolls are so delicious that they cure all depression. I gotta be honest. If I could eat a troll, I probably would. Can Panda be marketed as strongly towards girls as Trolls? I think that is the major question here. Also, as mentioned before, Panda is already 3 movies deep. How long are the legs on that franchise? Trolls just got started and was a huge financial success for them.

I left Shrek completely out of this as it just doesn't seem to have legs on it anymore, and the last thing Universal will want to do is open a whole land based on a 20 year old property. Then again... maybe that is what he was puzzled by...lol.


----------



## skier_pete

Mal6586 said:


> FYI, V.I.Passholder Night emails just went out for registration.



Ugh - I so much want to register on the 25th of October. We leave WDW on the 24th of October and I just can't bring myself to take 2 extra days off (that I don't have) and pay for two more nights hotel to be able to attend a 2 hour event. If it was on the 24th I would probably consider leaving the next morning instead - but just ONE day too late...SO CLOSE!!!  I just have to remember we have an awesome trip planned and Disney's plot to plan all there events around my ability to attend them is not going to get to me...

Oh, and @eXo - your evaluation and rational is really good. I suppose if they were going to have a single land devoted to one movie - that might make the most sense. I still think it lacks legs...but Universal never seemed to care about something having legs.


----------



## Mome Rath

Can the AP holder bring any guests or is it limited to holders only?


----------



## jpeterson

Mome Rath said:


> Can the AP holder bring any guests or is it limited to holders only?


Pass holders only, the email specifically calls out that all guests must have passes.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> So we finally saw A Wrinkle in Time last night thanks to our library. I gave it a 4 out of 10. Honestly? I liked the movie soundtrack better than the movie itself lol. The CGI was mostly well done and I liked the vivid colors.
> 
> I like Reese Witherspoon but I would have rather heard more dialoge from Mindy Kaling than her and my honest opinion is that Oprah added nothing to the movie other than being a very well-recognized name and I in general really like Oprah it just didn't work for me.
> 
> Sad to say but the movie flat for both my husband and I



No offense, but ( ARGHHHHH) I have to ask if your husband survived?   If my wife gave a review like that on that genre of movie, I think it would have killed me to watch .....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Castaway Cay Named Best Private Island Again by Cruise Critic Readers


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tigger's ally said:


> No offense, but ( ARGHHHHH) I have to ask if your husband survived?   If my wife gave a review like that on that genre of movie, I think it would have killed me to watch .....


lol yes he survived. Honestly my husband and I generally share the same tastes in movies aside from me watching Lifetime movies and Hallmark movies (though he will and does enjoy watching some of the Christmas ones) so if he wasn't really wanting to watch that type of movie with me I would have watched it on my own. The movie however was one we both wanted to see at _some point_ but knew ahead of time it didn't get high praise (neither one of us surprisingly had read the book).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New exhibit opens at American Adventure

http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/photo...th-focus-on-american-indian-artwork-at-epcot/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New exhibit opens at American Adventure
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/photo...th-focus-on-american-indian-artwork-at-epcot/


It finally has opened??? Over July 4th, they had the glass windows available to look inside, but the doors were still closed. Whenever I would sit around the "red circle" for the Voices of Liberty, we kept wondering when they would open it. I'm surprised it has taken this long with them having it "viewable" for a couple weeks now.


----------



## The Pho

JaxDad said:


> Really? Using the lockers and passing through the two ride metal detectors at Universal are barely-remembered blips on my overall total experience radar.





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> To each their own of course and I have no issues with Universal not quite being your thing however that seems like a relatively low bar for main reasons not to visit a theme park. Part of a culmination of reasons? Sure-like type of rides, atmosphere, cost, etc. But as a main reason? It's an interesting viewpoint that's for sure.



I wouldn't say Universal isn't my thing, I'm a big fan of most of their rides, we used to go at least one day every trip down to Disney.  To us, the lockers are a big hassle and why we don't buy merchandise there, either you bring absolute nothing with you or you have to use these lockers, possibly getting stuck paying more.   They are the only Park I know of that requires lockers before rides.  The metal detectors before the rides, also means you can't have anything that sets the detectors off, last time I was told my watch had to go in a locker if I wanted to ride the Hulk.   It's just ridiculous to me, when places with similar and far larger and more intense rides don't require this stuff.  Basically it's come down to if we want immersion we go to Disney, if we want coasters we go to Six Flags and Busch Gardens, if we want big thrill coasters we go to Cedar Point. 

It's an inconvenience with no real reasoning.   Same reason I don't fly certain airlines that make aspects more difficult than other airlines.

I'm really hoping they keep this nonsense out of their third park.  I'm really looking forward to the Nintendo stuff.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ziplock to sponsor Splash Mountain

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...orlds-splash-mountain-to-have-new-sponsor.htm


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ziplock to sponsor Splash Mountain
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...orlds-splash-mountain-to-have-new-sponsor.htm


I look forward to going to Walt Disney World just to purchase ziplock bags.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> why we don't buy merchandise there


They have package pick up just like Disney does. Shop around, have the packages sent to the pick up location and get it on your way out (we've done this before). And just like Disney you can have your packages sent to your on-site hotel (this I haven't done because we haven't stayed on site before).



The Pho said:


> It's just ridiculous to me, when places with similar and far larger and more intense rides don't require this stuff.


I give Universal credit though they don't want injuries on their rides like what happened at Dueling Dragons.

Sometimes when I see how much people bring to WDW and onto rides and the at times delay getting in and out of rides in order to stash their bags I become grateful for Universal's process on some of their rides.

At our local amusement park this is the following rule regarding loose articles: *"purses, backpacks, beverage containers or any other loose articles may not be taken on most rides.These items may be left in a locker, your vehicle, with a non-rider, or at the owner's risk on the ride platform"* In order to have loose articles the following is advised: "*To secure loose articles, a cargo pocket must fasten with a velcro or button flap or a zipper, a waist pack should fasten around the waist and have a zipper closure, and a jacket pocket must have a zipper closure."* Along with this advice *"we suggest that you bring into the park only items that can be safely secured in cargo pockets, a waist pack or a zipping jacket pocket."* So I guess YMMV on not requiring stuff. Granted Universal is just more restrictive in that they would rather you just not have anything loose period but they aren't the only ones to have stock in large bags on rides and rules regarding securing loose articles.

*Sorry not trying to go off on a tangent too much here.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I look forward to going to Walt Disney World just to purchase ziplock bags.


They should sell them before Splash so you can put your phones in them.


----------



## The Pho

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> They have package pick up just like Disney does. Shop around, have the packages sent to the pick up location and get it on your way out (we've done this before). And just like Disney you can have your packages sent to your on-site hotel (this I haven't done because we haven't stayed on site before).
> 
> I give Universal credit though they don't want injuries on their rides like what happened at Dueling Dragons.
> 
> Sometimes when I see how much people bring to WDW and onto rides and the at times delay getting in and out of rides in order to stash their bags I become grateful for Universal's process on some of their rides.
> 
> At our local amusement park this is the following rule regarding loose articles: *"purses, backpacks, beverage containers or any other loose articles may not be taken on most rides.These items may be left in a locker, your vehicle, with a non-rider, or at the owner's risk on the ride platform"* In order to have loose articles the following is advised: "*To secure loose articles, a cargo pocket must fasten with a velcro or button flap or a zipper, a waist pack should fasten around the waist and have a zipper closure, and a jacket pocket must have a zipper closure."* Along with this advice *"we suggest that you bring into the park only items that can be safely secured in cargo pockets, a waist pack or a zipping jacket pocket."* So I guess YMMV on not requiring stuff. Granted Universal is just more restrictive in that they would rather you just not have anything loose period but they aren't the only ones to have stock in large bags on rides and rules regarding securing loose articles.
> 
> *Sorry not trying to go off on a tangent too much here.



We've done the package pickup there before and it's been quick and easy enough, so when we find something we have to have we do that, but unless we feel we need it, we just choose not to buy which winds up being 99% of the time.   Whereas at Disney we buy everything we consider it seems (partially because we're crazy people).  

And if Universal went back to the no bags but things in secured pockets are fine, policy, I'd go back quite often again.  I don't exactly walk around with a lot, just phone sunglasses and wallet.   Not letting me wear my watch on a ride is just being tedious and annoying.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New exhibit opens at American Adventure
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/photo...th-focus-on-american-indian-artwork-at-epcot/



Wow!  Ridiculously beautiful.


----------



## Mome Rath

The Pho said:


> We've done the package pickup there before and it's been quick and easy enough, so when we find something we have to have we do that, but unless we feel we need it, we just choose not to buy which winds up being 99% of the time.   Whereas at Disney we buy everything we consider it seems (partially because we're crazy people).
> 
> And if Universal went back to the no bags but things in secured pockets are fine, policy, I'd go back quite often again.  I don't exactly walk around with a lot, just phone sunglasses and wallet.   Not letting me wear my watch on a ride is just being tedious and annoying.



I'm in agreement, and several of my family members have not gone to Universal because of their policies.  I've been, I just don't like being separated from my purse or my phone.


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> They should sell them before Splash so you can put your phones in them.


Or a Ziploc looking poncho to keep me dry....last time we got absolutely drenched.


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> Again Disney completely avoids my week in August. I think @TheMaxRebo and I are going to start on own event. The WDW Beer fest. August 25th - 31st, 2018. Sign-up and events to be determined.



The best special offering I have heard of yet!  Of course I will miss it by a week.... thanks,... um,..... you guys?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
They hid Bing Bings nose...

https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1021913602238758912?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Shark Week beverage at Disney Springs Starbucks 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/review-shark-week-shark-attack-frappuccino-at-disney-springs-has-no-bite/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mirror tiles from Universe of Energy completely removed 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-ic...se-of-energy-pavilion-now-completely-removed/


----------



## bluecastle

rteetz said:


> They should sell them before Splash so you can put your phones in them.



"As part of the long-term sponsorship deal, guests will have access to Ziploc bags at Splash Mountain, which are already widely used by guests to keep possessions protected on water rides."

I was hoping this meant they were maybe giving them away before you ride. That would be nice!


----------



## PolyRob

bluecastle said:


> "As part of the long-term sponsorship deal, guests will have access to Ziploc bags at Splash Mountain, which are already widely used by guests to keep possessions protected on water rides."
> 
> I was hoping this meant they were maybe giving them away before you ride. That would be nice!



Can Ziploc please sponsor Kali River Rapids? I never use the lockers and always put my phone in a Ziploc here.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Future of World of Color – Season of Light Uncertain as Disneyland Announces Holiday Plans


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Announces 2018-19 Premiere Dates


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Raglan Road Irish Pub Adds New Live Show


----------



## danikoski

The Pho said:


> We've done the package pickup there before and it's been quick and easy enough, so when we find something we have to have we do that, but unless we feel we need it, we just choose not to buy which winds up being 99% of the time.   Whereas at Disney we buy everything we consider it seems (partially because we're crazy people).
> 
> And if Universal went back to the no bags but things in secured pockets are fine, policy, I'd go back quite often again.  I don't exactly walk around with a lot, just phone sunglasses and wallet.   Not letting me wear my watch on a ride is just being tedious and annoying.



Actually, I lost my Magic Band on Forbidden Journey. I had two quarters way deep in my pocket with a flap. They still came out and I had to grab them. My husband almost lost his glasses. That ride, above all others, needs lockers.


----------



## wareagle57

The Pho said:


> I wouldn't say Universal isn't my thing, I'm a big fan of most of their rides, we used to go at least one day every trip down to Disney.  To us, the lockers are a big hassle and why we don't buy merchandise there, either you bring absolute nothing with you or you have to use these lockers, possibly getting stuck paying more.   They are the only Park I know of that requires lockers before rides.  The metal detectors before the rides, also means you can't have anything that sets the detectors off, last time I was told my watch had to go in a locker if I wanted to ride the Hulk.   It's just ridiculous to me, when places with similar and far larger and more intense rides don't require this stuff.  Basically it's come down to if we want immersion we go to Disney, if we want coasters we go to Six Flags and Busch Gardens, if we want big thrill coasters we go to Cedar Point.
> 
> It's an inconvenience with no real reasoning.   Same reason I don't fly certain airlines that make aspects more difficult than other airlines.
> 
> I'm really hoping they keep this nonsense out of their third park.  I'm really looking forward to the Nintendo stuff.



I agree. The lockers are a BIG deterrent for me. My family grew up going to theme parks knowing that only the bare minimum could be carried. Women sacrificed a lot by not bringing purses so we could get on rides faster. Disney solves the problem completely while Universal makes it impossible to avoid. Hulk and RRR are really the only 2 rides left that it should even matter, and with those they should be able to find a better solution than lockers. I can't believe I haven't forgotten which locker our stuff was in yet, especially without my phone to write it down...


----------



## BlackMagicWoman

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> To each their own of course and I have no issues with Universal not quite being your thing however that seems like a relatively low bar for main reasons not to visit a theme park. Part of a culmination of reasons? Sure-like type of rides, atmosphere, cost, etc. But as a main reason? It's an interesting viewpoint that's for sure.



My issue is its just the same type of ride over and over again.  I joked last time that they should give you a pair of 3-D glasses when you enter the park and just have you return them at the end.


----------



## BlackMagicWoman

danikoski said:


> Actually, I lost my Magic Band on Forbidden Journey. I had two quarters way deep in my pocket with a flap. They still came out and I had to grab them. My husband almost lost his glasses. That ride, above all others, needs lockers.



They used to allow you to store a bag under the seat on Forbidden Journey. It slowed down load time and that's when they introduced the lockers.


----------



## JaxDad

BlackMagicWoman said:


> They used to allow you to store a bag under the seat on Forbidden Journey. It slowed down load time and that's when they introduced the lockers.


When was that and was it in Hollywood or Orlando? I did not ride FJ for the first time until February 2017 in Orlando, and there is no place to put anything under the seat. It is a "flying" vehicle with legs dangling.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

BlackMagicWoman said:


> My issue is its just the same type of ride over and over again.  I joked last time that they should give you a pair of 3-D glasses when you enter the park and just have you return them at the end.


Yeah I love Universal but that would be my main complaint as I cannot do simulator after simulator. I would like more variety.


----------



## jlundeen

wareagle57 said:


> I agree. The lockers are a BIG deterrent for me. My family grew up going to theme parks knowing that only the bare minimum could be carried. Women sacrificed a lot by not bringing purses so we could get on rides faster. Disney solves the problem completely while Universal makes it impossible to avoid. Hulk and RRR are really the only 2 rides left that it should even matter, and with those they should be able to find a better solution than lockers. I can't believe I haven't forgotten which locker our stuff was in yet, especially without my phone to write it down...


We always try to bring nothing with us that we can't just put in pockets - "No bags" line.  Of course, that means emptying out our pockets to go through scanners if selected.   And of course, we are not traveling with stroller and kids.., that's a whole different scenario. 

But I wouldn't hesitate to use a locker to safeguard my phone, however, i would rather not have to.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Fantasia79 said:


> Wow!  Ridiculously beautiful.


Off topic side note: if you like this and are ever in DC, definitely see the National Museum of the American Indian -- gorgeous building and exhibits.  Every nook and cranny is deliberate -- really beautiful.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ABC Announces 2018-19 Premiere Dates


Wow.  Makes me realize how little I watch ABC anymore... 2 shows.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah I love Universal but that would be my main complaint as I cannot do simulator after simulator. I would like more variety.


We've never done Universal Orlando, but DH has no desire to go back to Universal Hollywood precisely because of how many rides are simulator.  Makes for an unpleasant day for him on the whole.  Never has that issue with Disney.


----------



## jlundeen

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wow.  Makes me realize how little I watch ABC anymore... 2 shows.


You beat me, "The Good Doctor" is the only one we currently watch... might take a look at "The Rookie " when it starts, but none of the rest.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We've never done Universal Orlando, but DH has no desire to go back to Universal Hollywood precisely because of how many rides are simulator.  Makes for an unpleasant day for him on the whole.  Never has that issue with Disney.


I can understand that. 

I'm already used to sitting out rides that are big rollercoasters (big drops and loops) and have been doing this for years at my own amusement park and at the Six Flags that I've been to so I'm content to sit out the simulators that I don't want to do; I people watch, listen and watch for my husband while he's on the ride, rest my feet, look over the map (I'm weird because I actually really like to do that), enjoy the atmosphere, etc. For example while I've done The Mummy I opted to sit it out this most recent trip. While my husband was on it I watched The Blues Brothers performance.

Universal still has enough to offer me elsewhere throughout the park even if I wish I could get more variety with 'new' rides (meaning rides closed down and reopened as something else) and actual new rides. But I know for others the admission price is not worth it and I totally get it.


----------



## middlechild

We cannot have plastic shopping bags to hold purchases, because they are crafty and escape to the wilds. These crafty plastic shopping bags cause littering and damaging the environment because people do not dispose of them properly prompting a tax to wean us all away from them. Yet it is a good idea to hand out Ziploc bags at Splash, without any concerns about polluting the environment????  Am I the only one aghast at the idea?  Or is the idea to collect $0.07 per Ziploc?


----------



## RhodyOrange

Does the Ziplock sponsorship for Splash indicate that Disney is going to retheme or do a big refurb on the ride?


----------



## BlackMagicWoman

JaxDad said:


> When was that and was it in Hollywood or Orlando? I did not ride FJ for the first time until February 2017 in Orlando, and there is no place to put anything under the seat. It is a "flying" vehicle with legs dangling.



It was in orlando. They used to have a net compartment under the seat. This was in 2011.


----------



## rteetz

Those trying to make FP selections today may have a difficult time. That aspect of the system is currently down.


----------



## JaxDad

BlackMagicWoman said:


> It was in orlando. They used to have a net compartment under the seat. This was in 2011.


Dang. I would not trust my stuff in a net on that ride! It must have been interesting to watch people trying to put stuff in the nets while the vehicles kept moving!


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> Those trying to make FP selections today may have a difficult time. That aspect of the system is currently down.



Disney's system just doesn't seem to be able to handle the 7AM FP rush ... it's pathetic.  I think the breaking news should be when the FP selection system actually works as intended for more than a few days in a row.  I'm dreading the morning of 8/24 when my FP window opens


----------



## Tigger's ally

This article actually says Cedar Point has one (really crazy looking) roller coaster where no cell phones are allowed and must be put in lockers.   Might want to put the hot sauce in there too.  You wouldn't get this guy on that thing! 
https://www.mlive.com/travel/index.ssf/2018/07/hot_sauce_injures_steel_vengea.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wow.  Makes me realize how little I watch ABC anymore... 2 shows.





jlundeen said:


> You beat me, "The Good Doctor" is the only one we currently watch... might take a look at "The Rookie " when it starts, but none of the rest.



Just took a look and I don't think three is a show there we watch regularly.  I enjoy Black-ish but don't watch it regularly.

Might check out The Connors to see how that is and maybe the Alec Baldwin Show

Seriously need to look into cutting the cord.  We are down to 1 TV in the house as it is.  Sports is the main reason I still have cable - but if I can get most of that without Cable and then knowing Disney's streaming service is coming then I might need to look into that further


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Name Revealed for Ant-Man Attraction Opening in 2019 at Hong Kong Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Stars On Parade And Illuminations Extended Into 2019 At Disneyland Paris


----------



## danikoski

JaxDad said:


> Dang. I would not trust my stuff in a net on that ride! It must have been interesting to watch people trying to put stuff in the nets while the vehicles kept moving!



Yeah, definitely would not trust my stuff on that ride. I wonder how many people lost things? Because they'd have to be in there reallytight and snug to stay. I couldn't believe the crazy forces on that ride. It's one I probably won't ride again, and I love coasters and such.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just took a look and I don't think three is a show there we watch regularly.  I enjoy Black-ish but don't watch it regularly.
> 
> Might check out The Connors to see how that is and maybe the Alec Baldwin Show
> 
> Seriously need to look into cutting the cord.  We are down to 1 TV in the house as it is.  Sports is the main reason I still have cable - but if I can get most of that without Cable and then knowing Disney's streaming service is coming then I might need to look into that further


I am a big Black-is fan. I also watch Grey's Anatomy, Goldbergs, and I will probably check out The Connors. 

Sports is also the main reason we have cable/satellite (we actually have both). TV's also aren't an issue for us as we have a man cave with 5 of them (March Madness and NFL Sundays).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

middlechild said:


> We cannot have plastic shopping bags to hold purchases, because they are crafty and escape to the wilds. These crafty plastic shopping bags cause littering and damaging the environment because people do not dispose of them properly prompting a tax to wean us all away from them. Yet it is a good idea to hand out Ziploc bags at Splash, without any concerns about polluting the environment????  Am I the only one aghast at the idea?  Or is the idea to collect $0.07 per Ziploc?


I'm fine with it.  It's all about balance; reasonable expectations about what businesses can and should do, and how they balance that with their profit motive.  IMO.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> This article actually says Cedar Point has one (really crazy looking) roller coaster where no cell phones are allowed and must be put in lockers.   Might want to put the hot sauce in there too.  You wouldn't get this guy on that thing!
> https://www.mlive.com/travel/index.ssf/2018/07/hot_sauce_injures_steel_vengea.html




Speaking of crazy coasters, did you see the new one coming the Kennywood next year called the Steel Coaster?  It will set the North American record for having 9 inversions and the highest inversion at 197' off the ground
https://www.coaster101.com/2018/07/19/kennywood-unveils-steel-curtain-for-2019/

Also, it is designed by S&S who doesn't have the best track record when pushing their limits, so I will *not* be the first person to ride that


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

ABC canceled my favorite show so now I only watch sports on ABC. I miss seeing President Kirkman every week.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> ABC canceled my favorite show so now I only watch sports on ABC. I miss seeing President Kirkman ever week.


Yeah I’ll miss that one as well.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> I am a big Black-is fan. I also watch Grey's Anatomy, Goldbergs, and I will probably check out The Connors.
> 
> Sports is also the main reason we have cable/satellite (we actually have both). TV's also aren't an issue for us as we have a man cave with 5 of them (March Madness and NFL Sundays).



It looks like I’m coming over for football Sunday’s


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New S’mores cupcake at Sprinkles

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/review-sprinkles-new-smore-cupcake-is-worth-getting-fired-up-about/


----------



## Chef Louis

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just took a look and I don't think three is a show there we watch regularly.  I enjoy Black-ish but don't watch it regularly.
> 
> Might check out The Connors to see how that is and maybe the Alec Baldwin Show
> 
> Seriously need to look into cutting the cord.  We are down to 1 TV in the house as it is.  Sports is the main reason I still have cable - but if I can get most of that without Cable and then knowing Disney's streaming service is coming then I might need to look into that further




We did this a few years ago. Purchased a digital antenna and a tablo. With the tablo app I can watch local tv anywhere as long as my wifi is working.  

Also subscribe to DirectvNow. I tried sling and youtube but prefer It. Mainly subscribe to watch hockey. In my local market we also receive all the local channels. Cost was $35 but they just bumped it up $5. However you receive discounts if you use ATT wireless.  Downside is you can only have 2 devices streaming at the same time. However if the channel has an app you can download it and sign in with your credentials.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just got an e-mail about a pretty cool sounding event in Anaheim on October 13th:

*Walt Disney - Master of Dreamers: An Evening with Disney Legends Bob Gurr, Rolly Crump & Friends! *

https://silverpin.ticketleap.com/masterofdreamers/details

Disney legends Bob Gurr and Floyd Norman, join award winning authors Jeff Barnes and Sam Gennawey along with Audio Animatronics pioneer Garner Holt in an intimate evening and discussion on Walt Disney's journey from the 1964-65 New York World's Fair through the opening of Epcot.


----------



## rowrbazzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just took a look and I don't think three is a show there we watch regularly.  I enjoy Black-ish but don't watch it regularly.
> 
> Might check out The Connors to see how that is and maybe the Alec Baldwin Show
> 
> Seriously need to look into cutting the cord.  We are down to 1 TV in the house as it is.  Sports is the main reason I still have cable - but if I can get most of that without Cable and then knowing Disney's streaming service is coming then I might need to look into that further



Just Black-ish for us.

We dropped our satellite for YoutubeTV recently. It doesn't have every channel we'd want, but it's waaaaay cheaper and does have all the sports I like. It also has an unlimited DVR, which is really handy, as I record a lot of movies off TCM.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Disney Springs Pedestrian Bridge to Be Installed on August 6



Ah, that explains these.... I think


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Geez, I don't watch any of those abc shows. We got rid of cable years ago, I try to watch the Goldbergs but it's getting stale. I can only watch Ericka and the mom come to understand each other, reconcile and then forget it all the next week so many times. I think there's only like, 4 emotional storylines anymore. Ericka vs mom, Ericka vs dad, Adam vs mom and barry being ridiculous.




TheMaxRebo said:


> Just got an e-mail about a pretty cool sounding event in Anaheim on October 13th:
> 
> *Walt Disney - Master of Dreamers: An Evening with Disney Legends Bob Gurr, Rolly Crump & Friends! *
> 
> https://silverpin.ticketleap.com/masterofdreamers/details
> 
> Disney legends Bob Gurr and Floyd Norman, join award winning authors Jeff Barnes and Sam Gennawey along with Audio Animatronics pioneer Garner Holt in an intimate evening and discussion on Walt Disney's journey from the 1964-65 New York World's Fair through the opening of Epcot.



I love rolly crump. Sigh. Why do I live in Missouri??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rowrbazzle said:


> Just Black-ish for us.
> 
> We dropped our satellite for YoutubeTV recently. It doesn't have every channel we'd want, but it's waaaaay cheaper and does have all the sports I like. It also has an unlimited DVR, which is really handy, as I record a lot of movies off TCM.



I still have found an internet based TV package that includes SNY so that hurts me from a sports perspective

Also we have our internet and TV bundled together and would have to factor in the cost increase of just the internet part of we drop the television part

As we keep adding services though at some point we will need to do something


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More new Tower of Terror merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-ev...018-collection-drops-in-at-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Store UK is getting the ShopDisney branding on August 1st and will include park items from Disneyland Paris.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
World Showcase lagoon upgrades to begin soon...

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...-story,amp.html#click=https://t.co/eW6sKl2Ast


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Extended sneak peak of Christopher Robin

https://twitter.com/disney/status/1022159993435566086?s=21


----------



## tarak

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Extended sneak peak of Christopher Robin
> 
> https://twitter.com/disney/status/1022159993435566086?s=21



I saw a preview before Incredibles 2 and all I could think was they took the script from Hook and replaced Peter Pan with Christopher Robin.


----------



## rteetz

tarak said:


> I saw a preview before Incredibles 2 and all I could think was they took the script from Hook and replaced Peter Pan with Christopher Robin.


Interesting. I never saw Hook so wouldn’t know that.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Chicken Guy opens in August

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-august/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0719180725180025C


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> Interesting. I never saw Hook so wouldn’t know that.



And they let you moderate!?!

J/k But you should remedy that....


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Chicken Guy opens in August
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-august/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0719180725180025C


Apparently this is going to be the first in a new chain.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Interesting. I never saw Hook so wouldn’t know that.



add it to you "to watch" list

Rufiooooooo!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Interesting. I never saw Hook so wouldn’t know that.




Whaaaaaaat? You have to be joking.

You are missing so much.

I don't even have words.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Whaaaaaaat? You have to be joking.
> 
> You are missing so much.
> 
> I don't even have words.


Not joking. Never been a movie I’ve sought out.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Not joking. Never been a movie I’ve sought out.



So you didn't get hooked?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dooney and Bourke Passport bags 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-passport-collection-dooney-bourke-bags-debut-at-disney-springs/


----------



## sachilles

I thought I read here that several hotel expanded to the 60 day fast pass window. Just recently booked at the Swan for the first time, My disney experiences suggest I only get a 30 day fast pass window. I doesn't make a huge difference on this trip, but curious for future ones.
Likely taking the plunge to buy annual passes as well. I've avoided that rabbit hole until recently.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dooney and Bourke Passport bags
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-passport-collection-dooney-bourke-bags-debut-at-disney-springs/



So, you think maybe (pretty please) these could sell out by December?


----------



## Tigger's ally

sachilles said:


> I thought I read here that several hotel expanded to the 60 day fast pass window. Just recently booked at the Swan for the first time, My disney experiences suggest I only get a 30 day fast pass window. I doesn't make a huge difference on this trip, but curious for future ones.
> Likely taking the plunge to buy annual passes as well. I've avoided that rabbit hole until recently.



Welcome to that rabbit hole.  Many of us down here.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> I thought I read here that several hotel expanded to the 60 day fast pass window. Just recently booked at the Swan for the first time, My disney experiences suggest I only get a 30 day fast pass window. I doesn't make a huge difference on this trip, but curious for future ones.
> Likely taking the plunge to buy annual passes as well. I've avoided that rabbit hole until recently.


You do get the 60 day window. That window will not show up on MDE until you hit that 60 day mark. It works the same for Disney hotels. Until that time you only see 30 days out.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Brocktoon said:


> Disney's system just doesn't seem to be able to handle the 7AM FP rush ... it's pathetic.  I think the breaking news should be when the FP selection system actually works as intended for more than a few days in a row.  I'm dreading the morning of 8/24 when my FP window opens


Our window opened yesterday and it took us almost an hour to even get anything to show up so that we could book it. Luckily, everyone else must have been experiencing the same difficulties because we were able to get what we wanted.  In the moment, though, we were pretty worried that we were missing out!


----------



## countrymommy

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also, it is designed by S&S who doesn't have the best track record when pushing their limits, so I will *not* be the first person to ride that



We are going to Kennywood tomorrow and I just saw the info about that new coaster on their website. I don’t know anything about coaster designers though, so thanks for the head’s up.


----------



## danikoski

LoganBrown1990 said:


> Our window opened yesterday and it took us almost an hour to even get anything to show up so that we could book it. Luckily, everyone else must have been experiencing the same difficulties because we were able to get what we wanted.  In the moment, though, we were pretty worried that we were missing out!



Because MDE was being glitchy, make sure to take a screenshot or print your itinerary with fast passes so you have a record of what you scheduled. In the event your fast passes glitch or disappear, which sadly can happen with the black hole that is Disney IT, you will have a record of what you had, and Disney guest services may be able to work with you to rebuild your itinerary.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> World Showcase lagoon upgrades to begin soon...
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...-story,amp.html#click=https://t.co/eW6sKl2Ast



Do these people read what they put out?   Says the same thing three times.  SMH


----------



## unbanshee

Tigger's ally said:


> Do these people read what they put out?   Says the same thing three times.  SMH



They really are a joke of a newspaper with Disney stuff


----------



## Ambehnke

LoganBrown1990 said:


> Our window opened yesterday and it took us almost an hour to even get anything to show up so that we could book it. Luckily, everyone else must have been experiencing the same difficulties because we were able to get what we wanted.  In the moment, though, we were pretty worried that we were missing out!


When that happened to me last year  just called and was able to book everything over the phone exactly as I wanted I think it worked great that the system was down lol!


----------



## rowrbazzle

rteetz said:


> Interesting. I never saw Hook so wouldn’t know that.



Watching it again as a grown-up, I didn't think it was a very good movie. It also seemed to kind of miss the point, in that Peter's original refusal to grow up isn't necessarily a good thing. To avoid doing so is to avoid reality. Turning him into a middle-age jerk just makes it easy to frame an adventure of being a kid again. 

I'd recommend the Peter Pan from 2003. It's interesting and seemingly more in the spirit of the original work. Here's a good article on it. https://film.avclub.com/the-best-peter-pan-film-is-the-one-you-ve-forgotten-abo-1798285126

And given that I'm surely drawing the ire of many already, I'll just say I also never liked Hocus Pocus.


----------



## tarak

rowrbazzle said:


> Watching it again as a grown-up, I didn't think it was a very good movie. It also seemed to kind of miss the point, in that Peter's original refusal to grow up isn't necessarily a good thing. To avoid doing so is to avoid reality. Turning him into a middle-age jerk just makes it easy to frame an adventure of being a kid again.
> 
> I'd recommend the Peter Pan from 2003. It's interesting and seemingly more in the spirit of the original work. Here's a good article on it. https://film.avclub.com/the-best-peter-pan-film-is-the-one-you-ve-forgotten-abo-1798285126
> 
> And given that I'm surely drawing the ire of many already, I'll just say I also never liked Hocus Pocus.



You won't get it from me, at least. The only thing I liked about Hook was the soundtrack.  And I've never seen Hocus Pocus. I still hadn't forgiven Bette Midler for Beaches, which I also thought was awful.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Chicken Guy opens in August
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-august/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0719180725180025C


Seems like a "foodie" version of Chick Fil-A. (Nothing wrong with that, Disney Springs needs more "quick service" options probably).

I'll try it!  .. though when on vacation and have limited time, I am more inclined to hit the unique Table Service restaurants there.

I still wish Disney Springs was actually nearby and attached to at least one of the theme parks, like CityWalk.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

tarak said:


> You won't get it from me, at least. The only thing I liked about Hook was the soundtrack.  And I've never seen Hocus Pocus. I still hadn't forgiven Bette Midler for Beaches, which I also thought was awful.



The version you posted is actually my favorite Peter Pan, I still have the movie poster.

In fact, the only versions of Peter Pan that I think do it justice are the Mary Martin play (and that is probably only because I had it on repeat as a kid), Hook and the above mentioned Peter Pan. I love the story but have rarely found an interpretation I like. I don't even like the Disney movie.

I did see Hook as I 'we must grow up, but that doesn't mean we should forget what it was like to play and be a kid' lesson.


----------



## wareagle57

rowrbazzle said:


> Watching it again as a grown-up, I didn't think it was a very good movie. It also seemed to kind of miss the point, in that Peter's original refusal to grow up isn't necessarily a good thing. To avoid doing so is to avoid reality. Turning him into a middle-age jerk just makes it easy to frame an adventure of being a kid again.
> 
> I'd recommend the Peter Pan from 2003. It's interesting and seemingly more in the spirit of the original work. Here's a good article on it. https://film.avclub.com/the-best-peter-pan-film-is-the-one-you-ve-forgotten-abo-1798285126
> 
> And given that I'm surely drawing the ire of many already, I'll just say I also never liked Hocus Pocus.



Avoiding reality and refusing to conform to reality is not the same thing. You have to be an adult, but you don't have to be a grown up. Children are innocent, but also naïve. You can lose your naivety without losing all of the other wonderful attributes children have.

"All grownups are pirates." -Rufioooooooo


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More new Tower of Terror merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-ev...018-collection-drops-in-at-hollywood-studios/



I really like this new hat and the embroidery work!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ant-Man and The Wasp: Nano Battle! Coming to Hong Kong Disneyland in 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Christmas in July at Old Key West – Key West Sleigh Ride vs. Santa’s Summer Sipper


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Breakfast Returns to River Belle Terrace with New Menu at Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Details of Union Agreement with Disneyland Resort Starting to Emerge on Social Media


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fox's Second Largest Shareholder Votes in Favor of Disney Deal


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> Interesting. I never saw Hook so wouldn’t know that.


I wish I could say the same.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Magic of Disney store at Orlando International is closing but a new store will open in 2019

https://twitter.com/mco/status/1022233836703428608?s=21


----------



## afan

tarak said:


> I saw a preview before Incredibles 2 and all I could think was they took the script from Hook and replaced Peter Pan with Christopher Robin.



My mom said the same thing about Hook and Christopher Robin.  I also haven't and have no desire to see Hook and am still undecided about Christopher Robin.


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History
*
The Disney Institute closed on this date in 2003.


----------



## dina444444

BlackMagicWoman said:


> It was in orlando. They used to have a net compartment under the seat. This was in 2011.


Catching up on this thread now. In Orlando the benches on FJ have a compartment at the back of the seat that pops out and fits a cellphone and a pair of sunglasses for size reference. The benches in Hollywood do not have this.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Tigger's ally said:


> Do these people read what they put out?   Says the same thing three times.  SMH


#journalism

Standards just don't seem to be what they once were across so many outlets. Pet peeve of mine.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> #journalism
> 
> Standards just don't seem to be what they once were across so many outlets. Pet peeve of mine.


Well many of them I’m sure get paid poorly...


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Well many of them I’m sure get paid poorly...



So are they lowering their standards to match their pay?


----------



## 3family

I’m not sure this is the right forum for discussing how media and journalism has changed over the years


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

3family said:


> I’m not sure this is the right forum for discussing how media and journalism has changed over the years


It was a quick comment on point to another comment -- nothing more.


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> So are they lowering their standards to match their pay?


I think the quality has gone down because of the pay and poor treatment. I looked in journalism as a major and even took some classes.


----------



## rteetz

3family said:


> I’m not sure this is the right forum for discussing how media and journalism has changed over the years


I agree as it’s really a major discussion.


----------



## pangyal

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Ant-Man and The Wasp: Nano Battle! Coming to Hong Kong Disneyland in 2019



It makes me sad that we can’t have nice things.


----------



## rteetz

pangyal said:


> It makes me sad that we can’t have nice things.


Marvel things sure but we can have plenty of nice other things.


----------



## pangyal

rteetz said:


> Marvel things sure but we can have plenty of nice other things.


Oh, I was 100% referring to Marvel things


----------



## Keels

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> #journalism
> 
> Standards just don't seem to be what they once were across so many outlets. Pet peeve of mine.



Anything that runs online is generated through a pagination system that prepares it for print. The reason the same grafs were repeated - once bulleted, twice as grafs - were likely because the copy editor working the story in the pagination system left it in editing notes and the OS didn't/doesn't have an active online editor to check body copy of every single story that's posted ... once it passes through the pagination system and is ready for print (that includes headlines, photo caps, etc.), it should auto-post to the website based on tags and meta-data.

Spare me the handwringing about "standards" - I'm sure the Orlando Sentinel would love to have you take a tour of their minuscule newsroom to show you what they're having to work with to produce the amount of local content that they DO produce on an hourly basis. It's called The Way It Is - people don't buy print editions any longer and ad sales won't/can't sell digital ads because there is no market for them for buyers and no commission for them as salespeople.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Keels said:


> Spare me the handwringing about "standards"


ok...


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> I think the quality has gone down because of the pay and poor treatment. I looked in journalism as a major and even took some classes.



I'm a journalism major, okay sports journalism major and currently work in the field, but same principles apply. Quality has gone down because we live in the social media age where you need to be the first one to report news, even if it is wrong. Nobody fact checks anything anymore and just wants to get it out there. 

And yes, the pay and hours do suck. You don't need to fact check that.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Ant-Man and The Wasp: Nano Battle! Coming to Hong Kong Disneyland in 2019


I wish Ant-Man was not forbidden territory for WDW (it is, correct??) -- our family really has enjoyed those films!


----------



## Keels

SJMajor67 said:


> I'm a journalism major, okay sports journalism major and currently work in the field, but same principles apply. Quality has gone down because we live in the social media age where you need to be the first one to report news, even if it is wrong. Nobody fact checks anything anymore and just wants to get it out there.
> 
> And yes, the pay and hours do suck. You don't need to fact check that.



I was a sports journalist (print and digital) for over a decade and my significant other still works in the industry - and you're TOTALLY right. 

Also add in the level of fake accounts and bloggers that people take as gospel because they interact more on social platforms than your typical journalist, or because they offer more opinion and analysis than fact-finding ... that's another reason why newspapers weren't able to sustain and evolve.


----------



## MissGina5

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I wish Ant-Man was not forbidden territory for WDW (it is, correct??) -- our family really has enjoyed those films!


Ant Man is my favorite and I think would be a lot of fun to have in the parks


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dooney and Bourke Passport bags
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-passport-collection-dooney-bourke-bags-debut-at-disney-springs/



I *really* like the Passport Collection design, and not just Dooney. Definitely my favorite in a long time.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Just announced on the Disney Parks Live Stream, Paint the Night and Pixar Play Parade will run past the end of Pixar Fest in September.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Just announced on the Disney Parks Live Stream, Paint the Night and Pixar Play Parade will run past the end of Pixar Fest in September.


This was expected. I imagine that the Pixar fest banner on the lamp float will be removed though.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Not joking. Never been a movie I’ve sought out.



Ignore the rest...Hook is terrible.


----------



## Phicinfan

********** said:


> Ignore the rest...Hook is terrible.


I kind of have to agree.  When you look at the star power that movie had with who was in it(Robin Williams, Julia Roberts and Dustin Hoffman) it should have been sooooo much more. It wasn't terrible IMO, but it wasn't nearly as good as it could have been.

However, to me I am not quite ready to put Christopher Robins in that same category.  I will go see it, and then make that determination, but it just seems a much warmer more fun type of movie.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

*Disney Eliminating Plastic Straws Among Other Enviromental Initatives*

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2018/07/26/disney-eliminating-plastic-straws-among-other-enviromental-initatives/

I despise the refillable shampoo things. Ugh.


----------



## jlundeen

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Disney Eliminating Plastic Straws Among Other Enviromental Initatives*
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...c-straws-among-other-enviromental-initatives/
> 
> I despise the refillable shampoo things. Ugh.


I dont mind the refillable shampoo,etc., but its confusing that at the same time they initiate these things, they partner with Ziploc in Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Fantasia79

I certainly like taking some shampoo bottles home for free, but it is a lot of plastic waste.  My wife won’t even think about using hotel soap, let alone shampoo.

Paper straws are fine.


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *Disney Eliminating Plastic Straws Among Other Enviromental Initatives*
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...c-straws-among-other-enviromental-initatives/
> 
> I despise the refillable shampoo things. Ugh.



Oh man my son is gonna be so irritated. He understands the need for the paper straws environmentally but he hates using them.


----------



## jlundeen

Roxyfire said:


> Oh man my son is gonna be so irritated. He understands the need for the paper straws environmentally but he hates using them.


Ha Ha...I guess since I grew up using them, they don't matter at all to me...  We have become so dependent on plastic, it's going to take a LOT of folks changing their mindsets to recover from it.  Every time I see that huge garbage mat floating in the ocean, I just get re-charged to try to use less, but sometimes, there are no alternatives.  I guess it will take time, but hopefully, the people who create all those plastic products can do more to make them more recyclable...


----------



## writerguyfl

middlechild said:


> We cannot have plastic shopping bags to hold purchases, because they are crafty and escape to the wilds. These crafty plastic shopping bags cause littering and damaging the environment because people do not dispose of them properly prompting a tax to wean us all away from them. Yet it is a good idea to hand out Ziploc bags at Splash, without any concerns about polluting the environment????  Am I the only one aghast at the idea?  Or is the idea to collect $0.07 per Ziploc?





jlundeen said:


> I dont mind the refillable shampoo,etc., but its confuing that at the same time they initiate these things, they partner with Ziploc in Magic Kingdom.



It's just a sponsorship.  It's not like they're going to force every rider to take a plastic bag whether they need it or not.

Total speculation, but I'd bet the sponsorships are part of a broader marketing/licensing agreement.  For example, in exchange for sponsoring Splash Mountain and Kidcot, Disney could reduce or eliminate the licensing fees Ziploc pays to use Star Wars, Frozen, and Marvel characters on the special edition bags they sell in retail stores.  Like these:


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jlundeen said:


> Ha Ha...I guess since I grew up using them, they don't matter at all to me...  We have become so dependent on plastic, it's going to take a LOT of folks changing their mindsets to recover from it.  Every time I see that huge garbage mat floating in the ocean, I just get re-charged to try to use less, but sometimes, there are no alternatives.  I guess it will take time, but hopefully, the people who create all those plastic products can do more to make them more recyclable...


At the same time if you're looking to do more for the environment ditching the straw but adding a lid that uses more plastic than the straw makes little sense (speaking about Starbucks).


----------



## Hoodie

Roxyfire said:


> Oh man my son is gonna be so irritated. He understands the need for the paper straws environmentally but he hates using them.


Bring your own.  It's about $5 for 200 of them - we'll just toss them in the back pack.


----------



## wareagle57

jlundeen said:


> I dont mind the refillable shampoo,etc., but its confusing that at the same time they initiate these things, they partner with Ziploc in Magic Kingdom.



Ziploc bags have uses that aren't easily replicated or replaced like plastic straws. I don't really have a problem with them eliminating plastic straws and stirrers, but the plastic bag thing really gets to me. And selfishly I don't want them to replace the shampoo bottles because I haven't built up a collection yet and really like using them and reminding me of Disney when I'm not there. When I run out of Disney soap, I refill them with my own. They are such great travel bottles.


----------



## Roxyfire

jlundeen said:


> Ha Ha...I guess since I grew up using them, they don't matter at all to me...  We have become so dependent on plastic, it's going to take a LOT of folks changing their mindsets to recover from it.  Every time I see that huge garbage mat floating in the ocean, I just get re-charged to try to use less, but sometimes, there are no alternatives.  I guess it will take time, but hopefully, the people who create all those plastic products can do more to make them more recyclable...



Yeah I'd love a good alternative, and perhaps someone will come up with something soon. I'm fine with the paper ones and he will just have to deal but I can hear the whining already haha.



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> At the same time if you're looking to do more for the environment ditching the straw but adding a lid that uses more plastic than the straw makes little sense (speaking about Starbucks).



True but at least the bigger plastic is easier to actually recycle. If they end up using that sippy cup style I've seen, that's not that much bigger than the current lid and it could potentially be reused a couple of times also.


----------



## Roxyfire

Hoodie said:


> Bring your own.  It's about $5 for 200 of them - we'll just toss them in the back pack.



I buy them for home too, the bendy ones at that, for like $1 something at Target. If it came down to it we could certainly do that. I'd rather reduce the things I carry but I know a small baggy of them wouldn't take up that much space either.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> True but at least the bigger plastic is easier to actually recycle. If they end up using that sippy cup style I've seen, that's not that much bigger than the current lid and it could potentially be reused a couple of times also.


I'm just speaking to the amount of plastic used. Doing away with straws only to implement something that used more plastic than the straw is what I'm meaning.

As far as being reused-in what way? You'd have to have a significant amount of the population purchasing items with the lids to actually wash and reuse the lid for it to have that affect. Otherwise they will either throw it away or recycle it if they think about it and there is means to do it.


----------



## SteveDude

Of course all plastic is not good for the environment, though I do believe straws pose a bigger risk? Constantly hearing about sea life getting affected due to straws, not lids.

Starbucks doing away with the straws is a great start (same with Disney), but I can understand why they're keeping the lid around. It's more utility than anything. I can't even imagine the amount of the general public that'd be crawling back to Starbucks, complaining, because they spilt their $6 coffee since they don't offer lids. Especially while walking around a theme park. Maybe someday.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm just speaking to the amount of plastic used. Doing away with straws only to implement something that used more plastic than the straw is what I'm meaning.
> 
> As far as being reused-in what way? You'd have to have a significant amount of the population purchasing items with the lids to actually wash and reuse the lid for it to have that affect. Otherwise they will either throw it away or recycle it if they think about it and there is means to do it.



I'm not sure it's about the amount of plastic used, it's about being able to recycle or reuse it properly. It's really not that hard to recycle things at home or in public, just throw it in the bin. I understand the concept that individuals have very little impact but I'd rather be a part of the solution than part of the problem, if that makes sense. 

As far as reusing, I don't see what's confusing.  Talking on a more personal level, if I buy an iced drink or something at Starbucks, for example, once the drink is empty I often rinse the cup and refill it with some water or something after I get home. It's so I'm not dirtying another glass and I quite like the size and durability of their cups. I have a perfectly good drink container and just because it once held iced tea or something doesn't meant I can't use it for some water and then recycle it later. The straw is kind of an issue when mixing different types of drinks. So shifting to a cup that can be rinsed and dried has potential to be more reuse friendly would be nice. And hey it might even encourage people to reuse a bit more before immediately thinking to throw things away.


----------



## j2thomason

jlundeen said:


> I dont mind the refillable shampoo,etc., but its confusing that at the same time they initiate these things, they partner with Ziploc in Magic Kingdom.


My refillable conditioner ran out mid-shower on my last trip. At home I would just pick up the bottle and shake it until I got every drop out of it. That is not an option if it is secured to the wall!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Ears coming to Disney Parks

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/first-loo...ickey-mouse-club-ears-coming-to-disney-parks/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Comcast reports increased theme park revenue in 2nd quarter earnings:

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/c...-revenue-for-theme-parks-in-2nd-quarter-2018/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> I'm not sure it's about the amount of plastic used, it's about being able to recycle or reuse it properly. It's really not that hard to recycle things at home or in public, just throw it in the bin. I understand the concept that individuals have very little impact but I'd rather be a part of the solution than part of the problem, if that makes sense.
> 
> As far as reusing, I don't see what's confusing.  Talking on a more personal level, if I buy an iced drink or something at Starbucks, for example, once the drink is empty I often rinse the cup and refill it with some water or something after I get home. It's so I'm not dirtying another glass and I quite like the size and durability of their cups. I have a perfectly good drink container and just because it once held iced tea or something doesn't meant I can't use it for some water and then recycle it later. The straw is kind of an issue when mixing different types of drinks. So shifting to a cup that can be rinsed and dried has potential to be more reuse friendly would be nice. And hey it might even encourage people to reuse a bit more before immediately thinking to throw things away.


I know of absolutely no one who goes to Starbucks and reuses anything when they order coffee or a fancier drink. It simply is thrown away unless they have it at home and can recycle it should they choose to do so and I would imagine that the majority of people who purchase things from Starbucks are the same way. In order for it to be a more meaningful way you'd have to have a significant population of people who purchase items from Starbucks be exactly like you in that they actually wash the plastic cup and now the new plastic lid and reuse it. Otherwise it's just more plastic than before being thrown away. Most people I know are concerned about BPA and leaching of chemicals from the plastic though that is usually from multiple reuses.

I'm not talking about how easy it is to recycle, I live in a city that has for the last 4 years I believe had the most percentage of waste diverted from the landfill and instead recycled throughout our County and that's with recycling only picked up every other week as opposed to every week. I recycle quite a lot. But I'm being realistic about other people's personal habits at large not at an individual level and especially when away from home. At home I know I can easily put qualifying plastics in my recyling bin. Out and about I either need to keep the item to take home and recycle at home (which I do for water bottles, aluminum cans, etc when I feasibly can) or hope that they have a recycling bin handy wherever I'm at when I'm done drinking my beverage and that's def. not the case everywhere.

Anywho my initial point was about removing something in favor of something worse insomuch about the amount of plastic used but we'll get back to the News


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Comcast reports increased theme park revenue in 2nd quarter earnings:
> 
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/c...-revenue-for-theme-parks-in-2nd-quarter-2018/


According to a report during the earnings call they kind of said that they want to make Universal Orlando a week long destination. That of course would add fuel to the inevitable fire of a third gate.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> According to a report during the earnings call they kind of said that they want to make Universal Orlando a week long destination. That of course would add fuel to the inevitable fire of a third gate.



Here’s a quote from a Comcast executive regarding this: 

https://mobile.twitter.com/richobj/status/1022479532555689984


----------



## Ambehnke

Roxyfire said:


> I buy them for home too, the bendy ones at that, for like $1 something at Target. If it came down to it we could certainly do that. I'd rather reduce the things I carry but I know a small baggy of them wouldn't take up that much space either.


I got a pack of four stainless steel ones with a rubber mouth piece at target for $8. Don’t like paper either but also want to be environmentally friendly.


----------



## hakepb

If they really wanted to encourage reuse and much less trash, they could allow resort refillable mugs to work in all the parks, too.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I know of absolutely no one who goes to Starbucks and reuses anything when they order coffee or a fancier drink. It simply is thrown away unless they have it at home and can recycle it should they choose to do so and I would imagine that the majority of people who purchase things from Starbucks are the same way. In order for it to be a more meaningful way you'd have to have a significant population of people who purchase items from Starbucks be exactly like you in that they actually wash the plastic cup and now the new plastic lid and reuse it. Otherwise it's just more plastic than before being thrown away. Most people I know are concerned about BPA and leaching of chemicals from the plastic though that is usually from multiple reuses.
> 
> I'm not talking about how easy it is to recycle, I live in a city that has for the last 4 years I believe had the most percentage of waste diverted from the landfill and instead recycled throughout our County and that's with recycling only picked up every other week as opposed to every week. I recycle quite a lot. But I'm being realistic about other people's personal habits at large not at an individual level and especially when away from home. At home I know I can easily put qualifying plastics in my recyling bin. Out and about I either need to keep the item to take home and recycle at home (which I do for water bottles, aluminum cans, etc when I feasibly can) or hope that they have a recycling bin handy wherever I'm at when I'm done drinking my beverage and that's def. not the case everywhere.
> 
> Anywho my initial point was about removing something in favor of something worse insomuch about the amount of plastic used but we'll get back to the News



I know you might not mean it but you come off incredibly hostile.


----------



## Mome Rath

The problem with straws isn't just that they are plastic; their shape makes them a hazard to wildlife, and also makes it hard to recycle them.  A lid may contain more plastic, but it's shape isn't as dangerous, nor as hard to recycle.  I'd like to see actual water bottle filling stations like the ones in Pandora go up all over the parks; filtered and built specifically for bottle refills.

I'm a bit skeptical about the reusable shopping bags, as people aren't going to reuse them down at the parks unless already carrying a backpack or such, and then they aren't really needed anyway.


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Ears coming to Disney Parks
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/first-loo...ickey-mouse-club-ears-coming-to-disney-parks/



Those DVC ears are so bad lol


----------



## Firebird060

Honestly the link to that article doesnt actually state any annouced Disney things except the straws.  I know disney has been switching to room dispensers for Moderate down to value.  Yet the Deluxes still give out the individual shampoo bottles and they started the transition years ago.   The bags are still available at the park but not at store,  I doubt that will change because they use that for resort delivery.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> I know you might not mean it but you come off incredibly hostile.


Um okay. 

That wasn't hostile nor incredibily hostile but perhaps you're reading into a tone that wasn't there . In the interest of moving on we'll just chalk it up to agree to disagree on the topic of Starbucks lids


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Um okay.
> 
> That wasn't hostile nor incredibily hostile but perhaps you're reading into a tone that wasn't there . In the interest of moving on we'll just chalk it up to agree to disagree on the topic of Starbucks lids



Yes I'd love to move on, but I think with it being in text I see it as a harsher reply when I'm merely just trying to share (not spare, typo) a different perspective. Starbucks posted more about the initiative on their website, and as a chronic reuser, I found it fascinating and saw positive implications for not only disney parks but our consumer society as a whole.  You can probably google it to learn more, or not, up to you.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> Yes I'd love to move on, but I think with it being in text I see it as a harsher reply when I'm merely just trying to share (not spare, typo) a different perspective. Starbucks posted more about the initiative on their website, and as a chronic reuser, I found it fascinating and saw positive implications for not only disney parks but our consumer society as a whole.  You can probably google it to learn more, or not, up to you.


Roxy, I think you misinterpreted my comments to mean something about you personally but that was not what I actually said. I admire your approach but I am realistic in understanding that your approach is the outlier not the norm..at least yet. But anywho at this point let's just move on to some more News


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Ears coming to Disney Parks
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/first-loo...ickey-mouse-club-ears-coming-to-disney-parks/


LOVE the mickey mouse club hat.  My youngest has the train conductor's hat with ears from DL, and I love that look with ears on the hat.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Roxy, I think you misinterpreted my comments to mean something about you personally but that was not what I actually said. I admire your approach but I am realistic in understanding that your approach is the outlier not the norm..at least yet. But anywho at this point let's just move on to some more News



That's fine, I'm not worried about whether it's popular or common, it's just an option. Basically I just wanna see some refillable mugs in the park is that so much to ask? Geez.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Roxyfire said:


> That's fine, I'm not worried about whether it's popular or common, it's just an option. Basically I just wanna see some refillable mugs in the park is that so much to ask? Geez.


I thought you and I were speaking about Starbucks not Disney parks in our particular conversation  but yeah I totally get wanting _more_ options in the Disney Parks as a whole.


----------



## Fantasia79

No chance Disney goes to refillable mugs in parks.  Wish they did though


----------



## UncleMike101

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> At the same time if you're looking to do more for the environment ditching the straw but adding a lid that uses more plastic than the straw makes little sense (speaking about Starbucks).


I'm OK with paper straws because, as mentioned by jlundeen, I grew up with them.
Same for paper bags.
And we reuse Ziploc bags until they develop holes or the zip feature fails.
But to charge the customer exiting the store without a conveyance to carry their items, and then saying it's "for the environment" when it's actually for profit motives, is disingenuous to say the least.
At least the grocery stores in our part of the country who do this, Aldis & Save A Lot, are up front and state that they do it to save money and keep prices down for the customers.
I still have* paper* WDW bags from the mid 80's that I use to store memorabilia from trips back then and I wasn't charged extra for those bags.as their cost was factored into the price of merchandise, just as it is done today by every single retailer in the country.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Fantasia79 said:


> No chance Disney goes to refillable mugs in parks.  Wish they did though


I wish they had a collapsible option in addition to the normal option.

We carried around a collapsible (well it folds into itself) BPA free water bottle that had a carabiner clip on it so we could attach it to our park bag. As much as those refillable mugs are a great idea they tend to be fairly bulky (thinking about it comes to being in the actual parks). I almost got a Hydaway collapsible water bottle but my husband got the one we used from a vendor at work.


----------



## Roxyfire

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I thought you and I were speaking about Starbucks not Disney parks in our particular conversation  but yeah I totally get wanting _more_ options in the Disney Parks as a whole.



I was just using that as a model that things could change over time, as much as I rely on using straws in cold beverages there are other unique options out there that could create sustainable options. I'd be super happy with more of those bottle refill stations and some ice machines but I know people would probably try to fill up their cooler with ice or something like that.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jlundeen said:


> I dont mind the refillable shampoo,etc., but its confusing that at the same time they initiate these things, they partner with Ziploc in Magic Kingdom.


Not to me. But I’ve already beaten that drum. 

And perspective is healthy when thinking about impact. 

https://www.statista.com/chart/12211/the-countries-polluting-the-oceans-the-most/



Roxyfire said:


> I buy them for home too, the bendy ones at that, for like $1 something at Target. If it came down to it we could certainly do that. I'd rather reduce the things I carry but I know a small baggy of them wouldn't take up that much space either.


Not a BAGGY!!!


----------



## FoxC63

j2thomason said:


> My refillable conditioner ran out mid-shower on my last trip. At home I would just pick up the bottle and shake it until I got every drop out of it. That is not an option if it is secured to the wall!



So when you look at the dispenser it doesn't have a window to show how much product is in there?


----------



## Tigger's ally

As someone in the paper industry, I do find the plastic bag discussion quite interesting.  Many will remember that when plastic bags were first used many moons ago, they originated not because of cost savings (even though that is why most places use them now) but to be more environmentally conscience to logging and cutting down trees. Since then, and billions of bags later, the fine people on this earth have been educated to the fact that paper is a natural and renewable resource and that paper in landfills breaks down over time as opposed to the plastic.  For every tree that a paper company harvests, they plant something like 1.85 trees. And few will know that there are actually more trees in the world today than there were 50 years ago.   While the "tree huggers" are generally ridiculed in my profession, I have often thought over a few beers that while they were mostly wrong with their beliefs at that time, their efforts did lead to a more sustainable future.  I deal daily with programs like the Program for the Endorsement of Forest Certification (PEFC) and the Sustainable Forestry Initiative (SFI) and have no doubts they would probably not have originated were it not for those "tree huggers" many years ago.  Together with learning and teaching, the world has been getting better each and every year with recycling paper products.  In the case of paper vs. plastic, it seems we have come full circle in some ways all over a little plastic bag. 

Just my 2 cents and  the pirate in me wondered why Toilet paper was never changed to plastic?   Also, I stopped using straws in fourth grade. Always seemed to get the one with the tiny hole in it somewhere that made me suck air.  The fact that my drink of choice is beer now furthers my disdain for straws.  And don't get me started about Starbucks.  Will go to my grave never having a cup of coffee.  Can't get past the smell.  Ughhh. Aroma my petutie! Argggghhhh


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Last Chance to Celebrate Summer Nights at Busch Gardens Tampa Bay!


----------



## Disneymom1126

jlundeen said:


> Ha Ha...I guess since I grew up using them, they don't matter at all to me...  We have become so dependent on plastic, it's going to take a LOT of folks changing their mindsets to recover from it.  Every time I see that huge garbage mat floating in the ocean, I just get re-charged to try to use less, but sometimes, there are no alternatives.  I guess it will take time, but hopefully, the people who create all those plastic products can do more to make them more recyclable...





hakepb said:


> If they really wanted to encourage reuse and much less trash, they could allow resort refillable mugs to work in all the parks, too.



I think there is generally a movement right now to move away from straws/plastic...its causing all kinds of drama on the parent boards for my daughter's school district because the district is doing away with them this year. The amount of plastic waste that finds its way into our water systems is astounding and honestly, it's going to take big companies like Disney to take a stand about it to change culture around reliance on these products. They are for most people, a convenience and not necessary. For those who need them for medical purposes, there are more sustainable alternatives. 

They can do away with lids too - they already do at Animal Kingdom and it works perfectly fine there...sure people complain, but people are going to complain regardless

Now having said that...if Disney wanted to really reduce usage of plastic/waste, they could allow guests to purchase re-usable drink containers that could be refilled at counter service locations...even if you had to pay a smaller fee each time you refilled it, it would be worth it. We also tend to waste a lot of drinks when we are there...the bucket of soda/lemonade you get at the counter service is way more than any one person really needs with a meal. At least with something re-usable, you could take the leftover with you.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Partial Road Closure at Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort from July 25 to Aug. 2


----------



## Tigger's ally

FoxC63 said:


> So when you look at the dispenser it doesn't have a window to show how much product is in there?



They do, but I took it as the OP hadn't been leaving a good enough tip for his mousekeeper.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Tigger's ally

Disneymom1126 said:


> We also tend to waste a lot of drinks when we are there...the bucket of soda/lemonade you get at the counter service is way more than any one person really needs with a meal. At least with something re-usable, you could take the leftover with you.



and not buy another one an hour later???   Therein lies your answer.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

#DisneyParksLIVE: Watch the 2018 Tour De Turtles Live on July 28

This is a cool live stream!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Tigger's ally said:


> and not buy another one an hour later???   Therein lies your answer.



I get that...I also know that what it costs to run a soda machine is slim compared to what they charge for soda...it's why so many restaurants (outside of Disney) moved their machines from behind the counter and/or allow free refills. If Disney _wanted_ to do this, they could without really losing much money...especially if they still charged a fee to refill the refillable cup.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

201120-disneyland-resort-update-world-of-color-villainous-melting-magic-terminating-bugs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

RUMOR: Disney is Developing an App to Assist Guests Taking Photos in the Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Even More New Splash Mountain Merchandise Plunges into Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

MAC Cosmetics in Disney Springs is Giving Away FREE Lipsticks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Enchanted Fine Jewelry Adds New Pieces to its Collection at Ever After Jewelry Co


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld Orlando Offers Biggest Ever 'Christmas in July' Sale


----------



## skier_pete

hakepb said:


> If they really wanted to encourage reuse and much less trash, they could allow resort refillable mugs to work in all the parks, too.



Could charge an extra fee for this. $18 for resort or park only, $30 for resort AND park.

Or how about allow us to bring back our refillable mugs.  Knock $5 off the price if you reuse your mug from a previous visit. (They can stick a new chip on the 
bottom.) Lots of people would do this.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Enchanted Fine Jewelry Adds New Pieces to its Collection at Ever After Jewelry Co



I really like the new Elsa ring. 



********** said:


> Could charge an extra fee for this. $18 for resort or park only, $30 for resort AND park.
> 
> Or how about allow us to bring back our refillable mugs.  Knock $5 off the price if you reuse your mug from a previous visit. (They can stick a new chip on the
> bottom.) Lots of people would do this.



I just want filtered water bottle refill stations.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Enchanted Fine Jewelry Adds New Pieces to its Collection at Ever After Jewelry Co



...should not have clicked through...I now have a bad case of the “wants”


----------



## splash327

********** said:


> Could charge an extra fee for this. $18 for resort or park only, $30 for resort AND park.
> 
> Or how about allow us to bring back our refillable mugs.  Knock $5 off the price if you reuse your mug from a previous visit. (They can stick a new chip on the
> bottom.) Lots of people would do this.




I already bring my mug back.   They charge me full price but then I don't have another mug.  I have over 20 of the current design.  I know I was trying to find 5 different colors for this weekend.


----------



## hakepb

Disneymom1126 said:


> They can do away with lids too - they already do at Animal Kingdom and it works perfectly fine there...sure people complain, but people are going to complain regardless


The lidless cups are not fine at AK, they are accidents waiting to happen.  

Cold beverages are wet due to condensation, and the paper cups are structurally designed to be used with a lid, so there’s a much finer line between holding a cup to prevent slipping and holding too much causing a collapse.


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> Could charge an extra fee for this. $18 for resort or park only, $30 for resort AND park.
> 
> Or how about allow us to bring back our refillable mugs.  Knock $5 off the price if you reuse your mug from a previous visit. (They can stick a new chip on the
> bottom.) Lots of people would do this.



Or partner with Yeti and triple the price and watch people go nuts over a Yeti with their favorite Disney character on it.


----------



## Disneymom1126

hakepb said:


> The lidless cups are not fine at AK, they are accidents waiting to happen.
> 
> Cold beverages are wet due to condensation, and the paper cups are structurally designed to be used with a lid, so there’s a much finer line between holding a cup to prevent slipping and holding too much causing a collapse.





Disneymom1126 said:


> They can do away with lids too - they already do at Animal Kingdom and it works perfectly fine there...*sure people complain, but people are going to complain regardless*


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

Tigger's ally said:


> Or partner with Yeti and triple the price and watch people go nuts over a Yeti with their favorite Disney character on it.



I would buy one in a second.  The Mickey design is peeling off my fake yeti and I've only had it since April.


----------



## MommaBerd

********** said:


> Or how about allow us to bring back our refillable mugs. Knock $5 off the price if you reuse your mug from a previous visit. (They can stick a new chip on the
> bottom.) Lots of people would do this.



Totally this! How many people “complain” about the number of mugs they have?


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Ears coming to Disney Parks
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/first-loo...ickey-mouse-club-ears-coming-to-disney-parks/


Does it bother anyone else that that website doesn't put dates on anything they post? 
But some of those are nice looking, those DVC ones though... *cringe*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Could charge an extra fee for this. $18 for resort or park only, $30 for resort AND park.
> 
> Or how about allow us to bring back our refillable mugs.  Knock $5 off the price if you reuse your mug from a previous visit. (They can stick a new chip on the
> bottom.) Lots of people would do this.



Allow this for beer or margaritas anw we are talking!

(We don’t drink soda so never get the mugs and usually just bring our own water or get the free water from the counters ..... actually one small thing they could do is have more water bottle willing stations (like they have in the line for FoP) rather than needing to give my family 5 separate cups of water)


----------



## a4matte

JETSDAD said:


> Those DVC ears are so bad lol


They've had a few bad misses lately. Like those Christmas ones with the red polkadots. You'd walk through the stores hearing people comment how ugly they were and I saw MAYBE a handful of people actually wearing them.


----------



## skier_pete

a4matte said:


> But some of those are nice looking, those DVC ones though... *cringe*



Yeah, it's almost like "What level of Garbage will DVC members buy if we stick DVC on there."  I mean, what's with the binoculars?


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Allow this for beer or margaritas anw we are talking!
> 
> (We don’t drink soda so never get the mugs and usually just bring our own water or get the free water from the counters ..... actually one small thing they could do is have more water bottle willing stations (like they have in the line for FoP) rather than needing to give my family 5 separate cups of water)



We'll have a panel around this idea for "WDW Beer Fest" in August.

JK - actually bottomless beer mugs sound like a terrible idea at Disney Parks.


----------



## FoxC63

a4matte said:


> Does it bother anyone else that that website doesn't put dates on anything they post?
> But some of those are nice looking, those DVC ones though... *cringe*



You mean like this date....


----------



## FoxC63

a4matte said:


> Does it bother anyone else that that website doesn't put dates on anything they post?
> But some of those are nice looking, those DVC ones though... *cringe*



Disney Food Blog is the worst! I don't see a date, do you? 

One of many examples:
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...lloween-and-christmas-parties/comment-page-1/


----------



## a4matte

FoxC63 said:


> You mean like this date....
> View attachment 339659


Who the *Bleeeeeeep* puts the date in tiny white font OVER an image?!


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> We'll have a panel around this idea for "WDW Beer Fest" in August.
> 
> JK - actually bottomless beer mugs sound like a terrible idea at Disney Parks.



but topless beer mugs are a good idea!   No plastic lids or straws!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New flavored frozen Coke at Prince Eric's Village Market

http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/revie...splash-of-flavored-syrup-to-your-frozen-coke/


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New flavored frozen Coke at Prince Eric's Village Market
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/revie...splash-of-flavored-syrup-to-your-frozen-coke/


LOVE frozen Coke! I must try a cherry and a vanilla. OR a cherry and vanilla mixed! It's like a frozen Freestyle machine haha


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New flavored frozen Coke at Prince Eric's Village Market
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/revie...splash-of-flavored-syrup-to-your-frozen-coke/



I'm not a soda drinker, but cherry, watermelon, and passion fruit all sound like they'd be mighty nice if added to that frozen lemonade too.


----------



## rowrbazzle

********** said:


> Could charge an extra fee for this. $18 for resort or park only, $30 for resort AND park.
> 
> Or how about allow us to bring back our refillable mugs.  Knock $5 off the price if you reuse your mug from a previous visit. (They can stick a new chip on the
> bottom.) Lots of people would do this.



If they let you use them in the park we might actually consider purchasing a refillable mug.



FoxC63 said:


> Disney Food Blog is the worst! I don't see a date, do you?
> 
> One of many examples:
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...lloween-and-christmas-parties/comment-page-1/



The web address has a date in it at least. I think Disney Tourist Blog is the worst, as he regularly re-posts information. I think he's finally gotten around to adding dates to the updates, but generally there's no indication of what information may or may not have changed


----------



## JETSDAD

********** said:


> Yeah, it's almost like "What level of Garbage will DVC members buy if we stick DVC on there."  I mean, what's with the binoculars?



Knowing how many DVC owners are, they will buy them just because they are DVC exclusive.  They will look ridiculous but at least everybody will know they are part of the 'club'.


----------



## Disneymom1126

TheMaxRebo said:


> Allow this for beer or margaritas anw we are talking!
> 
> (We don’t drink soda so never get the mugs and usually just bring our own water or get the free water from the counters ..... actually one small thing they could do is have more water bottle willing stations (like they have in the line for FoP) rather than needing to give my family 5 separate cups of water)



Yes to refillable water bottle stations! We always bring a water bottle in and we usually end up filling it at water fountains, which are awkward and then we flavor the water cause we don't care for the taste of FL water...but the stations are usually filtered water. We don't drink a lot of soda either, but our last trip in January there was a cold spell and we go hot cocoa every night at the resort in our mugs....only time we've used them regularly.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Mini Ice Cream Sandwiches at The Golden Horseshoe Provide a Cool (and Messy) Break from the Heat at Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ashley Jensen Joins The Cast Of Disney’s Live Action Version Of “Lady And The Tramp”


----------



## beer dave

SteveDude said:


> Of course all plastic is not good for the environment, though I do believe straws pose a bigger risk? Constantly hearing about sea life getting affected due to straws, not lids.
> 
> Starbucks doing away with the straws is a great start (same with Disney), but I can understand why they're keeping the lid around. It's more utility than anything. I can't even imagine the amount of the general public that'd be crawling back to Starbucks, complaining, because they spilt their $6 coffee since they don't offer lids. Especially while walking around a theme park. Maybe someday.


But how are you going to stir your venti frappuccino?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Those DVC ears are hilarious. 'Lets put binoculars on top of an ear hat and call it a day' Disney could hire me, I could throw an apple on top of ears and call it a Snow White tribute.


----------



## afan

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah I'd love a good alternative, and perhaps someone will come up with something soon. I'm fine with the paper ones and he will just have to deal but I can hear the whining already haha.



Compostable straws (not paper) and drink lids exist.  A regional fast food chain in the PNW, Taco Time, has been using compostable everything they can for years.  They have tiny trash cans because there's very little that is thrown out.  All of their flatware is also compostable and they've been using real plates for eat in customers forever, long before most everything could be composted.  

As for recycling, even in recycle heavy Seattle, so much of it is getting diverted to the landfills because of a few different things that gets into politics.  So while it's great we recycle but compostable would make more sense and I'd be ok paying a bit more for a straw like that then a paper straw.


----------



## Keels

afan said:


> Compostable straws (not paper) and drink lids exist.  A regional fast food chain in the PNW, Taco Time, has been using compostable everything they can for years.  They have tiny trash cans because there's very little that is thrown out.  All of their flatware is also compostable and they've been using real plates for eat in customers forever, long before most everything could be composted.
> 
> As for recycling, even in recycle heavy Seattle, so much of it is getting diverted to the landfills because of a few different things that gets into politics.  So while it's great we recycle but compostable would make more sense and I'd be ok paying a bit more for a straw like that then a paper straw.



I have no horse in the straw race, I just wanted to say that I LOVE Taco Time. That's all.


----------



## Roxyfire

afan said:


> Compostable straws (not paper) and drink lids exist.  A regional fast food chain in the PNW, Taco Time, has been using compostable everything they can for years.  They have tiny trash cans because there's very little that is thrown out.  All of their flatware is also compostable and they've been using real plates for eat in customers forever, long before most everything could be composted.
> 
> As for recycling, even in recycle heavy Seattle, so much of it is getting diverted to the landfills because of a few different things that gets into politics.  So while it's great we recycle but compostable would make more sense and I'd be ok paying a bit more for a straw like that then a paper straw.



That's a good point, I'm sure they're considering other alternatives like what you mentioned!


----------



## Fantasia79

Still not over those DVC ears.  Most of the DVC swag is pretty weak on design, and a lot of people still buy it.


----------



## skier_pete

Fantasia79 said:


> Still not over those DVC ears.  Most of the DVC swag is pretty weak on design, and a lot of people still buy it.



Completely True. (I'm not one of them, been DVC for 4 years and have zero DVC merch because it's all so bad.)


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New flavored frozen Coke at Prince Eric's Village Market
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/revie...splash-of-flavored-syrup-to-your-frozen-coke/





mollmoll4 said:


> I'm not a soda drinker, but cherry, watermelon, and passion fruit all sound like they'd be mighty nice if added to that frozen lemonade too.


As I was reading the article I also thought some of those flavors would be good in the frozen lemonade.  Do you think if you offered to pay extra they would put it in the lemonade?


----------



## WebmasterJackie

Keels said:


> I have no horse in the straw race, I just wanted to say that I LOVE Taco Time. That's all.


I am SOOO with ya!

Taco Time is one of the fast food places we used to go to sort of often back home in Seattle and now that we've lived in Florida for almost 4 years, I've about forgotten what an amazing chicken soft taco should taste like. I love that place and miss it desperately!!


----------



## Keels

WebmasterJackie said:


> I am SOOO with ya!
> 
> Taco Time is one of the fast food places we used to go to sort of often back home in Seattle and now that we've lived in Florida for almost 4 years, I've about forgotten what an amazing chicken soft taco should taste like. I love that place and miss it desperately!!



I live in Texas, so I don't have to go far for legit tacos ... Taco Time was SUCH an amazing surprise when I was up there last summer for almost two weeks (did an Alaska cruise too) and needed my taco fix.

So great.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

JETSDAD said:


> Knowing how many DVC owners are, they will buy them just because they are DVC exclusive.  They will look ridiculous but at least everybody will know they are part of the 'club'.



Funny.  We've been DVC members for 12+ years and I'm not sure we've ever bought a DVC exclusive item...   If it's ugly, it's ugly (and they often are).


----------



## JETSDAD

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Funny.  We've been DVC members for 12+ years and I'm not sure we've ever bought a DVC exclusive item...   If it's ugly, it's ugly (and they often are).



We haven't purchased any DVC merchandise either (other than a pin I think) but see it around the parks.  A lot of times something just being exclusive (AP, DVC, etc) seems to create demand.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

JETSDAD said:


> We haven't purchased any DVC merchandise either (other than a pin I think) but see it around the parks.  A lot of times something just being exclusive (AP, DVC, etc) seems to create demand.


I agree re: the marketing of "exclusive" items... guess we're immune to that little "trick"...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at all New Be Our Guest menu

http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/first-look-be-our-guest-prix-fixe-dinner-full-menu/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Castaway Cay Named Best Private Island Again by Cruise Critic Readers


Totally agree. When we left there yesterday I stood on my verandah waving and crying. The service and amenities are out of this world.


----------



## Mika02

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at all New Be Our Guest menu
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/first-look-be-our-guest-prix-fixe-dinner-full-menu/



Menu doesn't look terrible. But the real concern is the $35pp children menu what is on there...


----------



## Capang

tarak said:


> I saw a preview before Incredibles 2 and all I could think was they took the script from Hook and replaced Peter Pan with Christopher Robin.


They played Christopher Robin on the member cruise this week and it was excellent. I sort of thought the same, a rewrite of Hook, and while the theme is similar it does not disappoint. It is a bit understated and definitely geared towards the adult crowd, although totally appropriate for kids, too.


----------



## Mika02

Capang said:


> Totally agree. When we left there yesterday I stood on my verandah waving and crying. The service and amenities are out of this world.



I wish we could just go there and stay on a cruise forget the Bahamas. Family loved the Island so much. I'm not a big beach person and I have been to many and I have to say this was one of my favorite beaches.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The walking path to Hollywood studios will be temporarily changed 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/walking-p...ood-studios-to-be-altered-starting-july-31st/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Union Members Approve New Contract with the Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cast Members Wear Their Hearts on Their Sleeves with New Animal Kingdom Costumes


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   New Bus Loop Opening Soon at Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## dlavender

Mika02 said:


> Menu doesn't look terrible. But the real concern is the $35pp children menu what is on there...



I could not imagine paying $35 per child for them each to eat 2 cheese cubes, some macaroni, and have a cup cake....

But it's still an ok lunch spot.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like the vast majority has voted in favor of the Fox/Disney deal. Fox expects the deal to be officially complete in the first half of 2019.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Complimentary Beer to Be Available Through August 24 at Busch Gardens Tampa Bay


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Originally had an article here but it was a little more political than I realized. I don’t know how to delete a post (lol). Sorry for confusion


----------



## Amy11401

Mika02 said:


> Menu doesn't look terrible. But the real concern is the $35pp children menu what is on there...


And the other concern in my opinion is the 2 credits needed for the dining plan.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> I could not imagine paying $35 per child for them each to eat 2 cheese cubes, some macaroni, and have a cup cake....
> 
> But it's still an ok lunch spot.



Yeah, the adult menu seems pretty reasonable for $55 but the kids one seems like it should be like $15 not $35

I assume still just the meet with Beast right?  Even if they added Belle I could see a bit more value as more of a character meal experience


----------



## dlavender

Amy11401 said:


> And the other concern in my opinion is the 2 credits needed for the dining plan.



Since a Table service credit is "worth" about $40, using $80 on that meal would be pretty hard to wrap my head around.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, the adult menu seems pretty reasonable for $55 but the kids one seems like it should be like $15 not $35
> 
> I assume still just the meet with Beast right?  Even if they added Belle I could see a bit more value as more of a character meal experience



I agree.  $55 isn't really that bad when you consider its WDW and the food you are getting.

But $35 for a 4 year old?! That's insane, even for WDW.   I get that CRT charges more, but it's in the castle, and you get multiple princesses.  We still haven't done that one, but I can almost see how people spring for it.

I wish they would have reworked it to where perhaps the kids didn't get an appetizer.  Especially considering the previous menu had entrees for children 3-9 starting at $10 for mac and cheese with a side and a drink.  Add $5 for the cupcake and you are at $15.  So you are now paying more than double for the addition of a cheese plate and to meet the beast..... That's rough.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The walking path to Hollywood studios will be temporarily changed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/walking-p...ood-studios-to-be-altered-starting-july-31st/


Thanks for posting -- we'll be there in a week or so and use this.  Do we know if it makes the walk much longer?


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at all New Be Our Guest menu
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/first-look-be-our-guest-prix-fixe-dinner-full-menu/



Glad you posted this source. You do a pretty good job of posting where the info comes from first.
Looks like Copy and Paste Corless decided to take the lazy route and steal the info


----------



## Moliphino

dlavender said:


> Since a Table service credit is "worth" about $40, using $80 on that meal would be pretty hard to wrap my head around.



Yup, that's why it's off our list for next trip (free dining). The menu looks fine, but it's a horrible use of credits.


----------



## Mika02

dlavender said:


> I could not imagine paying $35 per child for them each to eat 2 cheese cubes, some macaroni, and have a cup cake....
> 
> But it's still an ok lunch spot.



Yup looking at the menu this is a no go for me the Kids Appetizers are horrible. And I don't like the Dessert Trio or Yogurt option for dessert. Smh

I may try it when I come back in April for my couples birthday trip I will see. But definitely will not bring my kids to this at all.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at all New Be Our Guest menu
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/first-look-be-our-guest-prix-fixe-dinner-full-menu/



I think it looks good! I don't think I'll be using two credits on the meal, but for $55 I'll gladly pay out of pocket and use those credits towards something else. 

I can't wait to try it in November. I wonder if I'll be able to swap out the Almond Macron in the trio for something else.


----------



## Reddog1134

hakepb said:


> The lidless cups are not fine at AK, they are accidents waiting to happen.
> 
> Cold beverages are wet due to condensation, and the paper cups are structurally designed to be used with a lid, so there’s a much finer line between holding a cup to prevent slipping and holding too much causing a collapse.



All this time I thought beverages were wet because they are liquids.


----------



## hakepb

Reddog1134 said:


> All this time I thought beverages were wet because they are liquids.


Well played!

(Cups full of cold beverages are wet due to condensation, especially if they are not insulated cups)


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks for posting -- we'll be there in a week or so and use this.  Do we know if it makes the walk much longer?


Probably an extra minute or two but not extreme.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The walking path to Hollywood studios will be temporarily changed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/walking-p...ood-studios-to-be-altered-starting-july-31st/



I read changed as closed at first and got scared! I don't mind being rerouted as long as it is still open


----------



## rteetz

Just to help clarify for everyone. The blue loop is what is opening soon. The red loop isn’t done yet. Also soon the walkway from Epcot to DHS will go through the bus loop (the yellow line). The green is the current charter bus area which will close.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> View attachment 339775
> 
> Just to help clarify for everyone. The blue loop is what is opening soon. The red loop isn’t done yet. Also soon the walkway from Epcot to DHS will go through the bus loop (the yellow line). The green is the current charter bus area which will close.




And then that is the gondola station in the upper right of the picture, correct?  Which is closer to the entrance to the park than the bus circle will now be right?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> And then that is the gondola station in the upper right of the picture, correct?  Which is closer to the entrance to the park than the bus circle will now be right?


Correct


----------



## rowrbazzle

dlavender said:


> I agree.  $55 isn't really that bad when you consider its WDW and the food you are getting.
> 
> But $35 for a 4 year old?! That's insane, even for WDW.   I get that CRT charges more, but it's in the castle, and you get multiple princesses.  We still haven't done that one, but I can almost see how people spring for it.
> 
> I wish they would have reworked it to where perhaps the kids didn't get an appetizer.  Especially considering the previous menu had entrees for children 3-9 starting at $10 for mac and cheese with a side and a drink.  Add $5 for the cupcake and you are at $15.  So you are now paying more than double for the addition of a cheese plate and to meet the beast..... That's rough.



Do we know if you're required to pay for the 3-course meal for kids (like at a buffet) or can they share with mom and dad (like at a regular TS restaurant)? I doubt we'd actually go either way, but it would be nice to save a little on a kid that doesn't eat much.



Helvetica said:


> I think it looks good! I don't think I'll be using two credits on the meal, but for $55 I'll gladly pay out of pocket and use those credits towards something else.
> 
> I can't wait to try it in November. I wonder if I'll be able to swap out the Almond Macron in the trio for something else.



I hope so. One of my kids is allergic to Almonds, which means he'd be left with fruit as dessert. Not very exciting.


----------



## Mika02

rowrbazzle said:


> Do we know if you're required to pay for the 3-course meal for kids (like at a buffet) or can they share with mom and dad (like at a regular TS restaurant)? I doubt we'd actually go either way, but it would be nice to save a little on a kid that doesn't eat much.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. *One of my kids is allergic to Almonds*, which means he'd be left with fruit as dessert. Not very exciting.



Same. Both of my boys are allergic as well to nuts (as of now I'm having them retested next week). Unless they are splitting a meal this is not worth it for us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rowrbazzle said:


> Do we know if you're required to pay for the 3-course meal for kids (like at a buffet) or can they share with mom and dad (like at a regular TS restaurant)? I doubt we'd actually go either way, but it would be nice to save a little on a kid that doesn't eat much.



not sure here but usually anything that is a "pay one price" then everyone attending has to pay it - like for Cinderella's Royal Table everyone has to pay, I assume this would be similar, but don't know for sure


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rowrbazzle said:


> I hope so. One of my kids is allergic to Almonds, which means he'd be left with fruit as dessert. Not very exciting.



I would be surprised if they don't have some sort of alternative for people with allergies - that is the only option listed for adults so they must have a sorbet or something


----------



## samsteele

rteetz said:


> First look at all New Be Our Guest menu


That will reduce the volume at BOG dinner. Terrible use of 2 credits and wildly overpriced child's pkg. May well push families into the brkfst and lunch ADRs. If you don't already have a BOG lunch ADR for your trip, and you want one, better book sooner rather than later. Will be interesting to see how the dinner changes impact morning attendance at MK if more families do choose brkfst, when they can't get lunch, as the lesser of 2 evils.


----------



## jpeterson

WebmasterJackie said:


> I am SOOO with ya!
> 
> Taco Time is one of the fast food places we used to go to sort of often back home in Seattle and now that we've lived in Florida for almost 4 years, I've about forgotten what an amazing chicken soft taco should taste like. I love that place and miss it desperately!!


I grew up in Oregon, I'm in Texas now but I love Taco Time!  I go whenever I visit my family back in Oregon.


----------



## rowrbazzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure here but usually anything that is a "pay one price" then everyone attending has to pay it - like for Cinderella's Royal Table everyone has to pay, I assume this would be similar, but don't know for sure



That's disappointing, but you're probably right. It's a shame too, as I'm pretty sure dinner is the only way to meet the Beast (something high on my kids' list).



TheMaxRebo said:


> I would be surprised if they don't have some sort of alternative for people with allergies - that is the only option listed for adults so they must have a sorbet or something



I realize now that I misread the menu. I guess it's only part of the desert, but it'd still be nice to get a different, non-nut flavor.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Justin Theroux to Star as Tramp in Upcoming 'Lady and the Tramp' Live-Action Adaptation


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at all New Be Our Guest menu
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/first-look-be-our-guest-prix-fixe-dinner-full-menu/



I'm with most in the group here in that I don't think I would do this. It's really a shame the way Disney took a restaurant that was popular but well-priced and of course found a way to jack up the prices. As others have said, at least at CRT you are in the castle and have the princesses.Here you are in a giant poorly lit ballroom simulation.  In addition, while the food there is good - if I am paying $55 a meal they better elevate the quality from good to great. (I don't care if it's Disney - if you are charging me $55 and I'm not getting characters - it better be some damn fine dining.)  I just couldn't see doing it.

I would hope customers would be discerning and they will find a drop in evening attendance, but I'm not counting on that and instead expect things to go the other way and that Disney will switch the lunch to a sit-down meal to milk even more money out of it. Right now, we would only go to lunch there and have a lunch reservation at the end of August. (The breakfast seems a rip-off too.)


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> And then that is the gondola station in the upper right of the picture, correct?  Which is closer to the entrance to the park than the bus circle will now be right?



It makes sense that the gondola station will be closer to the park than the bus loop. If rumors are true, and the gondola station (and boat dock) will be within the security bubble, while the bus loop will not. Therefore, they will need to move security between the bus loop and the gondola - probably to the parking area at the upper side of this photo.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Toys from Ukrainian Start-Up Are Coming to Disney Parks


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First look at all New Be Our Guest menu
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/first-look-be-our-guest-prix-fixe-dinner-full-menu/


Interesting ..
But for me it has to be a character meal to be worth that price.  I am sure it is delicious, but for less than that I can get all you can eat buffet meals with character interaction for the kids. 

I don't see trying this place out for dinner unless they add something like they have with CRT.


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> It makes sense that the gondola station will be closer to the park than the bus loop. If rumors are true, and the gondola station (and boat dock) will be within the security bubble, while the bus loop will not. Therefore, they will need to move security between the bus loop and the gondola - probably to the parking area at the upper side of this photo.


Oh gondolas are in the "security bubble"? That's cool. I hope they can add more things to the security bubble to prevent the giant (and ugly) clog ups at the front of the parks that were never designed for that type of traffic jam.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Justin Theroux to Star as Tramp in Upcoming 'Lady and the Tramp' Live-Action Adaptation



I'm just imaging the spaghetti scene with the mournful piano music from the Leftovers playing in the background.


----------



## Mika02

********** said:


> I'm with most in the group here in that I don't think I would do this. It's really a shame the way Disney took a restaurant that was popular but well-priced and of course found a way to jack up the prices. As others have said, at least at CRT you are in the castle and have the princesses.Here you are in a giant poorly lit ballroom simulation.  In addition, while the food there is good - if I am paying $55 a meal they better elevate the quality from good to great. (I don't care if it's Disney - if you are charging me $55 and I'm not getting characters - it better be some damn fine dining.)  I just couldn't see doing it.
> 
> I would hope customers would be discerning and they will find a drop in evening attendance, but I'm not counting on that and instead expect things to go the other way and that Disney will switch the lunch to a sit-down meal to milk even more money out of it. Right now, we would only go to lunch there and have a lunch reservation at the end of August. (*The breakfast seems a rip-off too.*)



We actually liked the Breakfast but I used QS credits for it. We Rope dropped 7D and I got a Breakfast walk up afterwards. Had a great time.



tlmadden73 said:


> Interesting ..
> But for me it has to be a character meal to be worth that price.  I am sure it is delicious, but for less than that I can get all you can eat buffet meals with character interaction for the kids.
> 
> I don't see trying this place out for dinner unless they add something like they have with CRT.




I believe you are still getting the Beast meet and greet. But just him.


----------



## Helvetica

********** said:


> I'm with most in the group here in that I don't think I would do this. It's really a shame the way Disney took a restaurant that was popular but well-priced and of course found a way to jack up the prices. As others have said, at least at CRT you are in the castle and have the princesses.Here you are in a giant poorly lit ballroom simulation.  In addition, while the food there is good - if I am paying $55 a meal they better elevate the quality from good to great. (I don't care if it's Disney - if you are charging me $55 and I'm not getting characters - it better be some damn fine dining.)  I just couldn't see doing it.
> 
> I would hope customers would be discerning and they will find a drop in evening attendance, but I'm not counting on that and instead expect things to go the other way and that Disney will switch the lunch to a sit-down meal to milk even more money out of it. Right now, we would only go to lunch there and have a lunch reservation at the end of August. (The breakfast seems a rip-off too.)



I think the biggest issue that I have with it is the Table Service Credits. You can get a $55+ meal at a place like Skipper Canteen or Coral Reef but only spend one credit. If you max out your options at a place like Tiffins, you can get $95+ worth of food for your 2 Table Service Credits. I'm still going to check it out, but the number of credits is kind of odd to me. With regards to the breakfast, I thought the value was good if you used a quick service credit. Not so much if you paid out of pocket or used a table service credit. 

I'm still going to give the new dinner service a chance in November. I'm just going to use my credit card and not two of my credits. 



tlmadden73 said:


> Interesting ..
> But for me it has to be a character meal to be worth that price.  I am sure it is delicious, but for less than that I can get all you can eat buffet meals with character interaction for the kids.
> 
> I don't see trying this place out for dinner unless they add something like they have with CRT.



The Beast was awesome when I went in January! I would like to see more too, but he's pretty great and you get a really good photo.


----------



## dlavender

Helvetica said:


> I think the biggest issue that I have with it is the Table Service Credits. You can get a $55+ meal at a place like Skipper Canteen or Coral Reef but only spend one credit. If you max out your options at a place like Tiffins, you can get $95+ worth of food for your 2 Table Service Credits. I'm still going to check it out, but the number of credits is kind of odd to me. With regards to the breakfast, I thought the value was good if you used a quick service credit. Not so much if you paid out of pocket or used a table service credit.
> 
> I'm still going to give the new dinner service a chance in November. I'm just going to use my credit card and not two of my credits.



It's an odd move to "punish" your DDP crowd like this.  Take one of the most popular restaurants, and force your DDP crowd to either overpay (with credits) for the meal, or force them to come out of pocket even though they've already ponied up.  Do they not want to sell the DDP?  Are they simply testing boundries?  Or do they know that most wont care, and are fine with it?  I would think WDW does well on the DDP. That's why I find this so odd.  It doesn't take a lot of math to see how blatant of a waste of your credits this experience would be.


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Do they not want to sell the DDP? Are they simply testing boundries?


I think they are testing the boundaries. The Dining plan value decreases with nearly every change. They do throw a bone once in a while with something like adding alcohol as an option.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> I think they are testing the boundaries. The Dining plan value decreases with nearly every change. They do throw a bone once in a while with something like adding alcohol as an option.


Have they ever hit a "boundary?" On anything?


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> Have they ever hit a "boundary?" On anything?


Not yet apparently.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Not yet apparently.


You're the fastest replier on the DIS!


----------



## tlmadden73

dlavender said:


> It's an odd move to "punish" your DDP crowd like this.  Take one of the most popular restaurants, and force your DDP crowd to either overpay (with credits) for the meal, or force them to come out of pocket even though they've already ponied up.  Do they not want to sell the DDP?  Are they simply testing boundries?  Or do they know that most wont care, and are fine with it?  I would think WDW does well on the DDP. That's why I find this so odd.  It doesn't take a lot of math to see how blatant of a waste of your credits this experience would be.



The DDP takes advantage of people who "don't care" what the price is. Once you just "bundle" in dining, the price of each individual meal no longer matters even if you don't get your "$X" a day worth of food in real dollars. I doubt a lot of the DDP users even notice what the price of any given meal is (just like if you just "charge it to your room" you probably notice less what the actual price is).

You'd be surprised how many people out there "don't do the math" for this and all sorts of things.

"Plans" like this is meant to obfuscate the true price and get you to spend more money than you normally would if just spending cash. They can be a "savings" IF and only IF you were planning on using it to its full extent (which most people don't)

Sure -- there are some who do the math AND can take advantage of it (getting more dollar's worth of meals than you spent), but I am sure that is the minority of users.

My sister was planning on getting the dining plan just because it could be conveniently bundled in their package.  I told her even if you would save a LITTLE money by getting the plan, just buying meals ala carte gives you the freedom and flexibility to do what you want. She didn't seem to even care to do the math. She just knew she wouldn't have to "worry" about two meals a day.


----------



## dlavender

tlmadden73 said:


> The DDP takes advantage of people who "don't care" what the price is. Once you just "bundle" in dining, the price of each individual meal no longer matters even if you don't get your "$X" a day worth of food in real dollars.
> 
> You'd be surprised how many people out there "don't do the math" for this and all sorts of things.
> 
> "Plans" like this is meant to obfuscate the true price and get you to spend more money than you normally would if just spending cash. They can be a "savings" IF and only IF you were planning on using it to its full extent (which most people don't)
> 
> Sure -- there are some who do the math AND can take advantage of it (getting more dollar's worth of meals than you spent), but I am sure that is the minority of users.
> 
> My sister was planning on getting the dining plan just because it could be conveniently bundled in their package.  I told her even if you would save a LITTLE money by getting the plan, just buying meals ala carte gives you the freedom and flexibility to do what you want. She didn't seem to even care to do the math. She just knew she wouldn't have to "worry" about two meals a day.



This one just seems so blatant to me. Like, after 2 seconds you would realize that you've been had...

The best idea I've seen on these boards in relation to talking people out of the DDP is to convince people to purchase WDW gift cards in the same amount as you were going to spend on the DDP.  That way you are still just using a "card" and not worrying about what you are spending.  Then at the end you will really find out if you got your monies worth or not......and if you have extra (most likely), you've prepurchased some gifts.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Sparkly Sequined Park-Inspired Ladies Shirts Arrive at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney is Developing a Flexible Speaker That Can Be Hidden in Themed Objects in Parks


----------



## Mika02

tlmadden73 said:


> The DDP takes advantage of people who "don't care" what the price is. Once you just "bundle" in dining, the price of each individual meal no longer matters even if you don't get your "$X" a day worth of food in real dollars. I doubt a lot of the DDP users even notice what the price of any given meal is (just like if you just "charge it to your room" you probably notice less what the actual price is).
> 
> You'd be surprised how many people out there "don't do the math" for this and all sorts of things.
> 
> "Plans" like this is meant to obfuscate the true price and get you to spend more money than you normally would if just spending cash. They can be a "savings" IF and only IF you were planning on using it to its full extent (which most people don't)
> 
> Sure -- there are some who do the math AND can take advantage of it (getting more dollar's worth of meals than you spent), but I am sure that is the minority of users.
> 
> My sister was planning on getting the dining plan just because it could be conveniently bundled in their package.  I told her even if you would save a LITTLE money by getting the plan, just buying meals ala carte gives you the freedom and flexibility to do what you want. She didn't seem to even care to do the math. She just knew she wouldn't have to "worry" about two meals a day.



I actually did the math for my last trip which was a mother daughter trip in January. When I calculated it out of pocket it came out cheaper then adding any dining plan so I just bought a bunch of gift cards from target for meals and stuff. Ended up coming in further under budget because I realized my daughter doesn't really care for breakfast. So I saved a good amount of money on meals on our trip. Probably would have wasted time and DDP credits if I hadn't done the cost calculation.


----------



## adelaster

dlavender said:


> This one just seems so blatant to me. Like, after 2 seconds you would realize that you've been had...
> 
> The best idea I've seen on these boards in relation to talking people out of the DDP is to convince people to purchase WDW gift cards in the same amount as you were going to spend on the DDP.  That way you are still just using a "card" and not worrying about what you are spending.  Then at the end you will really find out if you got your monies worth or not......and if you have extra (most likely), you've prepurchased some gifts.


Haha, that's what worked for me! I now bring a giftcard loaded with food & other budget money. It gives me that "vacation" feel without having to plot out dining credits. Also not restricted so I can order off the full menu.


----------



## Helvetica

dlavender said:


> It's an odd move to "punish" your DDP crowd like this.  Take one of the most popular restaurants, and force your DDP crowd to either overpay (with credits) for the meal, or force them to come out of pocket even though they've already ponied up.  Do they not want to sell the DDP?  Are they simply testing boundries?  Or do they know that most wont care, and are fine with it?  I would think WDW does well on the DDP. That's why I find this so odd.  It doesn't take a lot of math to see how blatant of a waste of your credits this experience would be.



Certainly. I like the DxDP because it's convenient and it encourages me to take risks in trying new things, but I also want to be sure I get what I consider a good value out of my meal. The Meal and a Show package during the Disney's Festival of the Arts this year was 2 TS credits or $55 out of pocket. Obviously, I paid out of pocket and used those credits elsewhere. 

I think for $55 that the Be Our Guest is fair and may be worth more than 1 TS credits, but not 2 TS credits. Maybe 1 TS and 1 Snack would be fairer?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> Have they ever hit a "boundary?" On anything?



I think they may have with that $299 Pixar Pier event that seemed to have not been very well attended

But not very often


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think they may have with that $299 Pixar Pier event that seemed to have not been very well attended
> 
> But not very often


There used to be a guy on this forum that often predicted Disney would finally hit a boundary someday. What was his name? It seems to be locked out of my memory, which defies logic, as I’m usually pretty good with names…


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tom DeWolf, the Orlando Attorney who helped Walt get the land for WDW, and create RCID has died at 91. 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-disney-obit-thomas-dewolf-20180726-story.html


----------



## dlavender

JaxDad said:


> There used to be a guy on this forum that often predicted Disney would finally hit a boundary someday. What was his name? It seems to be locked out of my memory, which defies logic, as I’m usually pretty good with names…


----------



## tlmadden73

dlavender said:


> This one just seems so blatant to me. Like, after 2 seconds you would realize that you've been had...
> 
> The best idea I've seen on these boards in relation to talking people out of the DDP is to convince people to purchase WDW gift cards in the same amount as you were going to spend on the DDP.  That way you are still just using a "card" and not worrying about what you are spending.  Then at the end you will really find out if you got your monies worth or not......and if you have extra (most likely), you've prepurchased some gifts.


Yep! Spread the word! Help people with the math!

I told my sister the same thing (plus if you get gift cards at Target you get 5% discount) .. or if CONVENIENCE is your thing, the Magic Bands (charge back to your room) are even more convenient (no 'credits' to keep track of).

The Dining Plan is just antiquated in its use and implementation. 

I'm sure they will still offer it, probably it doesn't really cost them much to keep it running and (like I said) because it gets customers to pre-buy something months in advance they really don't need to buy until the day of.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney Files Patent For "Deployable Shading Structure" That Could Be Used in Theme Parks


----------



## FoxC63

********** said:


> I'm with most in the group here in that I don't think I would do this. It's really a shame the way Disney took a restaurant that was popular but well-priced and of course found a way to jack up the prices. As others have said, at least at CRT you are in the castle and have the princesses.Here you are in a giant poorly lit ballroom simulation.  In addition, while the food there is good - if I am paying $55 a meal they better elevate the quality from good to great. (I don't care if it's Disney - if you are charging me $55 and I'm not getting characters - it better be some damn fine dining.)  I just couldn't see doing it.
> 
> I would hope customers would be discerning and they will find a drop in evening attendance, but I'm not counting on that and instead expect things to go the other way and that Disney will switch the lunch to a sit-down meal to milk even more money out of it. Right now, we would only go to lunch there and have a lunch reservation at the end of August. (The breakfast seems a rip-off too.)



What, no more Beast?


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Files Patent For "Deployable Shading Structure" That Could Be Used in Theme Parks


I feel like I’ve seen something like this on here before... maybe it was lighting or something? Seems like something they should add to toy story land!


----------



## etherealcaitiff

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Files Patent For "Deployable Shading Structure" That Could Be Used in Theme Parks




Is....is Disney trying to patent....umbrellas?

From the article: "The patent was filed under the title “Deployable Shading Structure”, and it outlines the use of canopies that could be deployed and retracted dependent on when the parks feel they are needed, allowing unobstructed views when not in use, and able to be themed as the parks see fit."  


tl;dr  Yes, Disney is trying to patent umbrellas.


----------



## tarak

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, the adult menu seems pretty reasonable for $55 but the kids one seems like it should be like $15 not $35
> 
> I assume still just the meet with Beast right?  Even if they added Belle I could see a bit more value as more of a character meal experience



Yeah - the meal doesn’t entice me enough to go back, but for Disney prices, $55 an adult isn’t terrible. But the kids meal is overpriced. My kids would eat all of those options, except for maybe the Mac and cheese because they think they’re getting Kraft if they order it. But $35 is steep for sure.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Pixar Shorts Film Festival Expands to the Tomorrowland Theater at Disneyland Park


----------



## nkmorgan87

I lurk here and rarely comment, I haven't been on in a while and know it's not disney news or rumor but what did happen to LockedoutLogic ?


----------



## FoxC63

I recently went out for dinner at Detroit Seafood House, 2 adults one teen and $145 not including tip.  
16oz Top Sirloin, Sword Fish, Stuffed Shrimp, appetizer was calamari and we all ordered ice tea, salad & bread rolls came with the meal.  The food was on par with Disney.  Not sure what most of you pay when you dine out.  I really don't see a difference. 

We eat organic non GMO in my home 100%, we don't have that option at Disney.


----------



## rteetz

nkmorgan87 said:


> I lurk here and rarely comment, I haven't been on in a while and know it's not disney news or rumor but what did happen to LockedoutLogic ?


Can't be discussed here and I would prefer to leave it at that.


----------



## nkmorgan87

rteetz said:


> Can't be discussed here and I would prefer to leave it at that.


oh.. now I am even more curious......


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> The DDP takes advantage of people who "don't care" what the price is. Once you just "bundle" in dining, the price of each individual meal no longer matters even if you don't get your "$X" a day worth of food in real dollars. I doubt a lot of the DDP users even notice what the price of any given meal is (just like if you just "charge it to your room" you probably notice less what the actual price is).



This is so true. The DDP started out at $35 per person a little more than 10 years ago and is now $75 per person. It was originally designed to fill restaurants that were rarely full, but it was a loss leader (Disney lost money on it.) It was SOO successful though that they've gradually shifted the monetary value to the point that people don't even realize that they are paying more than the costs of their meals AND they are forced to eat in particular ways to use it. It almost never makes "sense" to use it. (I always tell people if you have kids under 9 and are doing several buffets then sure - otherwise forget it.) But people still get it because they love the idea that their meals are prepaid and they don't have to "worry about what they are spending". 

We are past the character buffets, but still do one per trip, but beyond that we save a TON of money versus the DDP. Our Party of 3 averaged $159 across 7 days in February - DDP would've been $225+tax.  (I do think most people on THIS board are wise to the DDP though. 



JaxDad said:


> There used to be a guy on this forum that often predicted Disney would finally hit a boundary someday. What was his name? It seems to be locked out of my memory, which defies logic, as I’m usually pretty good with names…



Snark! I actually miss him - his point was good, but Disney seems to be unable to push things too far for tourists to say "no" - (Though it seems like the Cabana's within Magic Kingdom were a bridge too far - that seemed like a complete bust.) But he was pretty negative. I just wish guests were a little more discerning myself, they are the greatest enemy against the prices rising in Disney. What I would agree is that there's a good chance there will be an economic wall that Disney runs into someday. The economy is booming along pretty well the last 5 years, and even in 2008 the downturn hit certain people hard but not really everyone. If we have a truly bad world economic downturn, I feel Disney has priced itself to be very poorly suited to handle something like that without turning on some DEEP discounts.


----------



## skier_pete

FoxC63 said:


> What, no more Beast?



Sorry I don't consider one character a character meal.


----------



## FoxC63

********** said:


> Sorry I don't consider one character a character meal.



That's not what I'm asking, are they still having him there?  With the changes I'm not sure if the Beast will still be available.


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> That's not what I'm asking, are they still having him there?  With the changes I'm not sure if the Beast will still be available.


He hasn't been removed as far as I know.


----------



## Helvetica

FoxC63 said:


> That's not what I'm asking, are they still having him there?  With the changes I'm not sure if the Beast will still be available.



I've called in the past and the cast members have said he's still going to be at dinner service. That may have changed, but I'm pretty sure he's still there.

He's not mentioned on the website anymore, so if you're going soon I may just call them and see.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

etherealcaitiff said:


> Is....is Disney trying to patent....umbrellas?
> 
> From the article: "The patent was filed under the title “Deployable Shading Structure”, and it outlines the use of canopies that could be deployed and retracted dependent on when the parks feel they are needed, allowing unobstructed views when not in use, and able to be themed as the parks see fit."
> 
> 
> tl;dr  Yes, Disney is trying to patent umbrellas.



Either that or the Monty Burns sun blocking machine


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> This is so true. The DDP started out at $35 per person a little more than 10 years ago and is now $75 per person.



A lot of that is just the rising food prices too (everywhere, not just Disney).

I mean a Tusker House character lunch I am pretty sure I paid around $35/adult for in 2014 for my son's first trip will probably cost me near $50/adult this November only 4 years later.  That type of inflation seems crazy to me .. but the ticket prices have gone up around the same amount as well in the past 4 years, so it shouldn't be that shocking.

Without resorting to fast food (or subway), I can't even get a decent lunch in my small town for under $10-12 nowadays. A sandwich or burger at a non-fast food joint are easily $8-12 without a drink (maybe it comes with fries, maybe not).

Luckily Disney has a wide variety of price options to suit everyone, it is just a shame that so many of the meals cost half as much as a ticket into the park.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
The cast of Star Wars: Episode IX has been announced and the movie will begin filming next week!

Quotes from the article:

"Returning cast members include Daisy Ridley, Adam Driver, John Boyega, Oscar Isaac, Lupita Nyong’o, Domhnall Gleeson, Kelly Marie Tran, Joonas Suotamo, and Billie Lourd. Joining the cast of Episode IX are Naomi Ackie and Richard E. Grant, who will be joined by veteran _Star Wars_ actors Mark Hamill, Anthony Daniels, and Billy Dee Williams, who will reprise his role as Lando Calrissian."

"The role of Leia Organa will once again be played by Carrie Fisher, using previously unreleased footage shot for _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_. “We desperately loved Carrie Fisher,” says Abrams. “Finding a truly satisfying conclusion to the Skywalker saga without her eluded us. We were never going to recast, or use a CG character. With the support and blessing from her daughter, Billie, we have found a way to honor Carrie’s legacy and role as Leia in Episode IX by using unseen footage we shot together in Episode VII.”

Source: https://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-episode-ix-cast-announced


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> "The role of Leia Organa will once again be played by Carrie Fisher, using previously unreleased footage shot for _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_. “We desperately loved Carrie Fisher,” says Abrams. “Finding a truly satisfying conclusion to the Skywalker saga without her eluded us. We were never going to recast, or use a CG character. With the support and blessing from her daughter, Billie, we have found a way to honor Carrie’s legacy and role as Leia in Episode IX by using unseen footage we shot together in Episode VII.”


This is interesting...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> The cast of Star Wars: Episode IX has been announced and the movie will begin filming next week!
> 
> Quotes from the article:
> 
> "Returning cast members include Daisy Ridley, Adam Driver, John Boyega, Oscar Isaac, Lupita Nyong’o, Domhnall Gleeson, Kelly Marie Tran, Joonas Suotamo, and Billie Lourd. Joining the cast of Episode IX are Naomi Ackie and Richard E. Grant, who will be joined by veteran _Star Wars_ actors Mark Hamill, Anthony Daniels, and Billy Dee Williams, who will reprise his role as Lando Calrissian."
> 
> "The role of Leia Organa will once again be played by Carrie Fisher, using previously unreleased footage shot for _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_. “We desperately loved Carrie Fisher,” says Abrams. “Finding a truly satisfying conclusion to the Skywalker saga without her eluded us. We were never going to recast, or use a CG character. With the support and blessing from her daughter, Billie, we have found a way to honor Carrie’s legacy and role as Leia in Episode IX by using unseen footage we shot together in Episode VII.”
> 
> Source: https://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-episode-ix-cast-announced



Interesting that Mark Hamill listed - though could just be as a Force Ghost

Glad the figures something out for Leia


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting that Mark Hamill listed - though could just be as a Force Ghost
> 
> Glad the figures something out for Leia


Yeah I don’t think there was any doubt Mark wouldn’t be in this film in some form.


----------



## Becky Mouse

tlmadden73 said:


> The DDP takes advantage of people who "don't care" what the price is. Once you just "bundle" in dining, the price of each individual meal no longer matters even if you don't get your "$X" a day worth of food in real dollars. I doubt a lot of the DDP users even notice what the price of any given meal is (just like if you just "charge it to your room" you probably notice less what the actual price is).
> 
> You'd be surprised how many people out there "don't do the math" for this and all sorts of things.
> 
> "Plans" like this is meant to obfuscate the true price and get you to spend more money than you normally would if just spending cash. They can be a "savings" IF and only IF you were planning on using it to its full extent (which most people don't)
> 
> Sure -- there are some who do the math AND can take advantage of it (getting more dollar's worth of meals than you spent), but I am sure that is the minority of users.
> 
> My sister was planning on getting the dining plan just because it could be conveniently bundled in their package.  I told her even if you would save a LITTLE money by getting the plan, just buying meals ala carte gives you the freedom and flexibility to do what you want. She didn't seem to even care to do the math. She just knew she wouldn't have to "worry" about two meals a day.



I disagree. We're staying 2 nights at Disney and added in a deluxe dining plan. Each of us will get 6 table service credits and 4 snack credits to use over 3 days (check-in day, a full day, and check-out day). The cost is $625 for our family of four. 

For that cost, we plan on going to CRT for dinner which would have an out of pocket cost of $225. We plan on going to Hoop De Doo for dinner another night, which would have an out of pocket cost of $200. Finally, we plan on going to Mickey's Backyard BBQ the last night, also about $200 out of pocket. Those aren't the best use of dining credits, but it's what we want to do and still completely pays for our meal plan. In addition, we'll get those 4 snack credits each, and that's 16 snacks all together! We'll get the refillable mug, which we actually don't use except me for coffee (we're not pop drinkers). So, by purchasing the dining plan, we basically get 16 free snacks. The dining plan can be worth it! Imagine if I actually tried to make the best use of the credits. It would be a steal.


----------



## jlundeen

Becky Mouse said:


> I disagree. We're staying 2 nights at Disney and added in a deluxe dining plan. Each of us will get 6 table service credits and 4 snack credits to use over 3 days (check-in day, a full day, and check-out day). The cost is $625 for our family of four.
> 
> For that cost, we plan on going to CRT for dinner which would have an out of pocket cost of $225. We plan on going to Hoop De Doo for dinner another night, which would have an out of pocket cost of $200. Finally, we plan on going to Mickey's Backyard BBQ the last night, also about $200 out of pocket. Those aren't the best use of dining credits, but it's what we want to do and still completely pays for our meal plan. In addition, we'll get those 4 snack credits each, and that's 16 snacks all together! We'll get the refillable mug, which we actually don't use except me for coffee (we're not pop drinkers). So, by purchasing the dining plan, we basically get 16 free snacks. The dining plan can be worth it! Imagine if I actually tried to make the best use of the credits. It would be a steal.


I agree that you can do well with the dining plan - we have on past trips. 

Sometimes, though, as I've stated every time this topic rears it's head, it's not about the money...  

Sometimes, people want to just not mess with figuring out costs of everything every time.  Sometimes, they don't want to mess with gift cards or credit cards or anything else.  Sometimes they just want to order what they want and not worry about it.  Do they sometimes lose money?  Probably. But sometimes it's not about the money.  

And just like politics and religion, no matter how loudly or how many times you preach your beliefs, you are just not going to convert people.  And that's OK.  

Can we all just agree to disagree on this once again, and move on?


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> This is interesting...



My only guess for the use of unsued footage would be below - otherwise, it kind lacks sense in terms of concluding her arc.



Spoiler



Leia was set to pass in TFA, it was changed after scenes were filmed. Those scenes would then be used now?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bing Bong keeps changing his hiding device...

https://twitter.com/scottgustin/status/1022927724938252288?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Be Our Guest new dessert trio 

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1022953800418689024?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kids get to create their own Chip dessert at Be Our Guest

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1022959312136753153?s=21


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting that Mark Hamill listed - though could just be as a Force Ghost
> 
> Glad the figures something out for Leia


Definitely interesting that Mark Hamill will be returning.  I'm glad they found a way to include Carrie Fisher.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Either that or the Monty Burns sun blocking machine



Who Shot Mr. Burns, a classic!!!


----------



## rteetz

I know Luke disappeared/died in TLJ but Mark was signed on for all three films so not exactly surprising he’ll be in it.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Just saw an article about Disney making a deal with a Start-up Ukrainian toy company. Wooden cars look beautiful but so much for "buy American". Then again everything else is made in China...


----------



## rteetz

Lsdolphin said:


> Just saw an article about Disney making a deal with a Start-up Ukrainian toy company. Wooden cars look beautiful but so much for "buy American". Then again everything else is made in China...


http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-signs-deal-with-ukrainian-start-up-toy-manufacturer/


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-signs-deal-with-ukrainian-start-up-toy-manufacturer/




Yep, that would be the article...


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Kids get to create their own Chip dessert at Be Our Guest
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1022959312136753153?s=21



I wonder if an adult can request this version of the gray stuff in the trio


----------



## middlechild

Thinking about the umbrella patent. Imagine in Pandora a tree or large flower, that opens with the sun in the morning and closes late in the day with the setting sun. All automatically. These "flowers" being 12 to 18 feet tall, vibrant colors and unique shapes, slowly closing as people pass by.  That would be magical!


----------



## Lsdolphin

middlechild said:


> Thinking about the umbrella patent. Imagine in Pandora a tree or large flower, that opens with the sun in the morning and closes late in the day with the setting sun. All automatically. These "flowers" being 12 to 18 feet tall, vibrant colors and unique shapes, slowly closing as people pass by.  That would be magical!




Sounds beautiful. I would buy one


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> I know Luke disappeared/died in TLJ but Mark was signed on for all three films so not exactly surprising he’ll be in it.



Yeah, I always figured he would be in it.   I am glad to have it confirmed though. These days, you never know what Lucasfilm is going to do!


----------



## Becky Mouse

jlundeen said:


> I agree that you can do well with the dining plan - we have on past trips.
> 
> Sometimes, though, as I've stated every time this topic rears it's head, it's not about the money...
> 
> Sometimes, people want to just not mess with figuring out costs of everything every time.  Sometimes, they don't want to mess with gift cards or credit cards or anything else.  Sometimes they just want to order what they want and not worry about it.  Do they sometimes lose money?  Probably. But sometimes it's not about the money.
> 
> And just like politics and religion, no matter how loudly or how many times you preach your beliefs, you are just not going to convert people.  And that's OK.
> 
> Can we all just agree to disagree on this once again, and move on?



Oh, I agree that a lot of people just choose it for the convenience, regardless of if it is financially the smart choice or not. That's actually a perk to me, too.

But my point was to respond to what tlmadden said about it _not_ being a smart financial choice. He implied people always lost money with it, and it's a bad deal. If I'm remembering right, he said that people on the DIS boards are generally aware it's a bad deal and don't get the dining plan, but other people don't do the math and end up buying it and losing money. My point was just to show that it isn't always a bad deal. Some people end up getting heavy discounts on food using it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah I don’t think there was any doubt Mark wouldn’t be in this film in some form.



Agreed - some people seem to be surprised/freaking out by this and “OMG Luke is back!!!!!”


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Kids get to create their own Chip dessert at Be Our Guest
> 
> https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1022959312136753153?s=21



I wonder how many adults will be asking for the kids dessert and if they'll allow it or not. That looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## MommaBerd

middlechild said:


> Thinking about the umbrella patent. Imagine in Pandora a tree or large flower, that opens with the sun in the morning and closes late in the day with the setting sun. All automatically. These "flowers" being 12 to 18 feet tall, vibrant colors and unique shapes, slowly closing as people pass by.  That would be magical!



Exactly what I was thinking of! Although, Pandora is fairly shaded...but still would be cool.


----------



## Fantasia79

BoG prices are higher, but not by much if the food quality goes up and that is what you value. Buffet kids price is $27 at places like Garden Grill, Tusker House and $32 at Askershus.  Adults being $45/54 at those same places.  CRT being more than BoG is kind of a given.

You give up princess for the theming, Disney gets more cash, reservations a bit easier.  

Paying 2 credits would be better used paying cash.  Especially if you have a discount.  Maybe have to shuffle around where you use meal credits to get your value.

In June, I thought food was good, but not on par with a signature.  Curious to see if it is better now.  Also, last time I ate at Askershus at $54/$32 it was awful food, and poor service.


----------



## Roxyfire

Becky Mouse said:


> Oh, I agree that a lot of people just choose it for the convenience, regardless of if it is financially the smart choice or not. That's actually a perk to me, too.
> 
> But my point was to respond to what tlmadden said about it _not_ being a smart financial choice. He implied people always lost money with it, and it's a bad deal. If I'm remembering right, he said that people on the DIS boards are generally aware it's a bad deal and don't get the dining plan, but other people don't do the math and end up buying it and losing money. My point was just to show that it isn't always a bad deal. Some people end up getting heavy discounts on food using it.



I agree, there's always going to be scenarios where someone can make it work out for them. But for ones person's reason of it feeling psychologically better to just make it all inclusive, others are worrying about maximizing value. So really it just depends on what type of person you are and I'm most definitely a min/maxer who right now just cannot get the maximum out of a dining plan. Kudos to those who can though!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> BoG prices are higher, but not by much if the food quality goes up and that is what you value. Buffet kids price is $27 at places like Garden Grill, Tusker House and $32 at Askershus.  Adults being $45/54 at those same places.  CRT being more than BoG is kind of a given.
> 
> You give up princess for the theming, Disney gets more cash, reservations a bit easier.
> 
> Paying 2 credits would be better used paying cash.  Especially if you have a discount.  Maybe have to shuffle around where you use meal credits to get your value.
> 
> In June, I thought food was good, but not on par with a signature.  Curious to see if it is better now.  Also, last time I ate at Askershus at $54/$32 it was awful food, and poor service.



I guess it comes down to how much you value themeing but to me $27 for kids at garden Grill with all you care to eat and some of the best character interactions on property seems like a much better deal than $35 for this - especially when you can get in and see the theming for a quick service lunch option instead 

Definitely interested to see some reviews on the food though


----------



## MommyinHonduras

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely interested to see some reviews on the food though


http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...-signature-dinner-at-be-our-guest-restaurant/
https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/review-be...c-kingdom-every-appetizer-entree-and-dessert/
A couple for opening night.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommyinHonduras said:


> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...-signature-dinner-at-be-our-guest-restaurant/
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/review-be...c-kingdom-every-appetizer-entree-and-dessert/
> A couple for opening night.




Sounds like the quality of at least a few dishes has been elevated which is good a hopefully they can keep that up

Didn’t really cover review of kids meals which I think is really when I question the price point 

If they keep the quality up then I guess it can work considering only one meal a day is the 2-credits/signature pricing


----------



## Gusey

Just saw this, a slight update on Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BlwAMv9H_Fb/?utm_source=ig_twitter_share&igshid=chs0ir57yloe


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

The Pandora “glamping” tent is set up for the newlywed winners.

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1023260642281750529?s=21


----------



## rteetz

According to Len Testa Priceline has Disney resort deals right now with places like Port Orleans French Quarter for $100-$120 and Poly for $230.


----------



## jpeterson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sounds like the quality of at least a few dishes has been elevated which is good a hopefully they can keep that up
> 
> Didn’t really cover review of kids meals which I think is really when I question the price point
> 
> If they keep the quality up then I guess it can work considering only one meal a day is the 2-credits/signature pricing


We'll be going with our kids in a week and see how the kids food stacks up. It does feel a bit expensive but this is for a special occasion so we are willing to do it.


----------



## 3family

rteetz said:


> According to Len Testa Priceline has Disney resort deals right now with places like Port Orleans French Quarter for $100-$120 and Poly for $230.


Someone on the Port Orleans Riverside thread in the Resorts forum got a night there for $108 last week (not 100% on that price  but that ball park)


----------



## larry47591

rteetz said:


> According to Len Testa Priceline has Disney resort deals right now with places like Port Orleans French Quarter for $100-$120 and Poly for $230.



We just stayed this week with a Priceline deal at animal kingdom lodge for 3 days at 210 a night plus a 10% coupon.  Also pop century for 79 plus 10% coupon as well


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


>



This was really cute to watch but Jennifer Fickley-Baker's screeching voice was annoying.  I turned off the volume!


----------



## bbmassey

rteetz said:


> According to Len Testa Priceline has Disney resort deals right now with places like Port Orleans French Quarter for $100-$120 and Poly for $230.



I wonder if this will trickle down to Disney offers or if they will rely on sites like Priceline to do the deals so as not to impact the apperance of the "value" of the resorts?  Slashing the price on the main site does not seem very Disney like.  I would love to have $120 a night at POR!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bbmassey said:


> I wonder if this will trickle down to Disney offers or if they will rely on sites like Priceline to do the deals so as not to impact the apperance of the "value" of the resorts?  Slashing the price on the main site does not seem very Disney like.  I would love to have $120 a night at POR!



I think being able shift  some over to Priceline works well to help fill open availability without impacting rack rate - though do expect to see additional specials - either room only or packages


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess it comes down to how much you value themeing but to me $27 for kids at garden Grill with all you care to eat and some of the best character interactions on property seems like a much better deal than $35 for this - especially when you can get in and see the theming for a quick service lunch option instead
> 
> Definitely interested to see some reviews on the food though



So right on.

All about personal preference.  I’m with you, I’d load up on some garden grill and wait in line for Belle, maybe wait in-line for BoG lunch*

Guaranteed, Disney is going to monitor Lunch crowd levels vs. how much people will spend.  It’s an tough thing to sell a QS lunch/breakfast in the same place as a 2 credit dinner.  Kinda like what Tiffins has with their recent menu change.  If they can increase profits by making lunch more expensive....

You would certainly do the lunch option at the current set up or if your kids wanted to go, you’d give them options (this or this, not both).  It’s closer in price to high quality buffet meals than CRT is and if food holds up, it could turn into a special occasion restaurant like CRT.

Being one of the better restaurants at MK in high demand, they have a lot of poker chips to play with.  *You heard it here first, watch for lunch service to change (NATO a rumor, just my instinct).


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think being able shift  some over to Priceline works well to help fill open availability without impacting rack rate - though do expect to see additional specials - either room only or packages



On my last day in June, the GF Manager said they were at 80% capacity and could offer us a “unbelievable rate” to extend our stay.  

Not thinking, I didn’t ask.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> According to Len Testa Priceline has Disney resort deals right now with places like Port Orleans French Quarter for $100-$120 and Poly for $230.



I got Poly for one night in September for $220 with the coupon.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I don't see any of those great deals. What dates are people using?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't see any of those great deals. What dates are people using?


I believe early fall.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> So right on.
> 
> All about personal preference.  I’m with you, I’d load up on some garden grill and wait in line for Belle, maybe wait in-line for BoG lunch*
> 
> Guaranteed, Disney is going to monitor Lunch crowd levels vs. how much people will spend.  It’s an tough thing to sell a QS lunch/breakfast in the same place as a 2 credit dinner.  Kinda like what Tiffins has with their recent menu change.  If they can increase profits by making lunch more expensive....
> 
> You would certainly do the lunch option at the current set up or if your kids wanted to go, you’d give them options (this or this, not both).  It’s closer in price to high quality buffet meals than CRT is and if food holds up, it could turn into a special occasion restaurant like CRT.
> 
> Being one of the better restaurants at MK in high demand, they have a lot of poker chips to play with.  *You heard it here first, watch for lunch service to change (NATO a rumor, just my instinct).



Just had a thought - wonder if they are doing this to discourage taking kids there for dinner and make it more of a “date night” location.  This way breakfast and lunch are with kids  and a bit more crazy but still everyone can get in to see the inside but make dinner a bit calmer and more like a special occasion place like you said


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DIS video review of new pre-fix at BoG







Seems like they really liked it, improved quality, and worth the $55 for adults (with some selections being better value than others)

@WebmasterJackie - first, lovely to see you in a video again!  Second, just wondering your thoughts on the value for kids.  Totally see the value at $55 for those options on th adult menu but $35 seems pretty pricey for kids and the options on that menu.  Did you see many kids/get any “feel” for thoughts on the kids menu value?


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just had a thought - wonder if they are doing this to discourage taking kids there for dinner and make it more of a “date night” location.  This way breakfast and lunch are with kids  and a bit more crazy but still everyone can get in to see the inside but make dinner a bit calmer and more like a special occasion place like you said



Also, just posted on the Dis, they’ve updated the wine, beer & non-alcoholic drink list.  HUGE step forward, couldn’t do much worse.  Some highlights for me; wine: Simi & Prisoner.  Beer: Cigar City & Chimay Blue.  You might be into something......(thinking emoji)


----------



## writerguyfl

TheMaxRebo said:


> *I think being able shift  some over to Priceline works well to help fill open availability without impacting rack rate* - though do expect to see additional specials - either room only or packages



The bolded text is exactly how Priceline markets itself to the hotel industry.  At least that's what they did when I worked as a hotel Revenue Manager.  (If anyone is unfamiliar, the Revenue Manager is responsible for filling the hotel with the highest rates using various techniques like discounts.)

It's less of an issue at the Disney World Resorts, but most hotels have corporate rates that are percentages off of BAR (the Best Available Rate at the time of booking).  Offering a deep discount to the public means you're also offering a deeper discount to any corporate clients.

Using third-party websites like Priceline and Hotwire allows hotels to give a boost to occupancy on unusually slow nights without affecting the "normal" rates.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> DIS video review of new pre-fix at BoG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they really liked it, improved quality, and worth the $55 for adults (with some selections being better value than others)
> 
> @WebmasterJackie - first, lovely to see you in a video again!  Second, just wondering your thoughts on the value for kids.  Totally see the value at $55 for those options on th adult menu but $35 seems pretty pricey for kids and the options on that menu.  Did you see many kids/get any “feel” for thoughts on the kids menu value?


Written review to go along with this...

Be Our Guest Restaurant Prix Fixe Dinner Menu Review


----------



## tarak

dlavender said:


> This one just seems so blatant to me. Like, after 2 seconds you would realize that you've been had...
> 
> The best idea I've seen on these boards in relation to talking people out of the DDP is to convince people to purchase WDW gift cards in the same amount as you were going to spend on the DDP.  That way you are still just using a "card" and not worrying about what you are spending.  Then at the end you will really find out if you got your monies worth or not......and if you have extra (most likely), you've prepurchased some gifts.



I have a Disney visa (the one with a fee but we get 2% back on gas, groceries, restaurants, and anything bought through Disney). We literally charge everything and save the rewards points. For our last trip to Disney, I had over 2k in rewards points, plus $700 in gift cards bought from either Target or BJ’s at a 5% discount.  As a family of six, I figured that was a good amount to cover our food for the week. We ended up with about $350 left over. The dining plan would have cost well more than $2700 as three of our kids are 10+ and we’d still have to pay for tips at the TS.  

Having read the review of BOG, it’s something I’d likely enjoy. But for the price, we’d probably stick with Flying Fish.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

TheMaxRebo said:


> DIS video review of new pre-fix at BoG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they really liked it, improved quality, and worth the $55 for adults (with some selections being better value than others)
> 
> @WebmasterJackie - first, lovely to see you in a video again!  Second, just wondering your thoughts on the value for kids.  Totally see the value at $55 for those options on th adult menu but $35 seems pretty pricey for kids and the options on that menu.  Did you see many kids/get any “feel” for thoughts on the kids menu value?



Thanks so much, Phil! 

I think that $35 for kids is VERY pricey. I mean, I would say that if they added Belle and maybe a couple of non-face characters like Lumiere and Mrs. Potts visiting you at your table, that *might* make it worth that for a super special occasion. I would not want to spend $35 for a 3-9-year-old child as it is now, but, maybe I would for a 5th or 6th birthday? I'm so torn with it.

The food was incredible and I'm sure the kiddos would just LOVE the dessert - it's set up a little bit different for them - I'm actually going to add a photo of it from another site to my review as I just received permission to use it.


----------



## Amy11401

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't see any of those great deals. What dates are people using?


When I go on and put in dates for most of the Disney hotels it does not say what hotel it is for; it says I have to book first to find out.


----------



## rteetz

Amy11401 said:


> When I go on and put in dates for most of the Disney hotels it does not say what hotel it is for; it says I have to book first to find out.


That’s often the catch with some of these deals.


----------



## FoxC63

Amy11401 said:


> When I go on and put in dates for most of the Disney hotels it does not say what hotel it is for; it says I have to book first to find out.



Yeah, no thanks!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney Studios Producing 'Sadé' a Live-Action African Princess Film


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Portions of Victory Way Closing During the Day at Walt Disney World July 30 - August 4


----------



## jade1

Can see Riviera from the top steps of Canada best, the current top floors can be seen from Canada to the UK, but really not by much IMO.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney Studios Producing 'Sadé' a Live-Action African Princess Film


This is very very exciting!!! I wonder how it will do with kids, it being live action


----------



## tarak

MissGina5 said:


> This is very very exciting!!! I wonder how it will do with kids, it being live action



I’m interested in this, too. My 6-year-old has seen all the Harry Potter movies and most of the Marvel universe. So she has no issue with live action. But I tried to get her to watch Enchanted and she had zero interest. Maybe she expects her princesses to be animated?


----------



## MissGina5

tarak said:


> I’m interested in this, too. My 6-year-old has seen all the Harry Potter movies and most of the Marvel universe. So she has no issue with live action. But I tried to get her to watch Enchanted and she had zero interest. Maybe she expects her princesses to be animated?


right? I just feel like so far our only originally LA princess has been Giselle, and even she starts out animated! I just would love to see great merchandise and love for another African American princess (and more for Tiana tbh)


----------



## Mika02

MissGina5 said:


> right? I just feel like so far our only originally LA princess has been Giselle, and even she starts out animated! I just would love to see great merchandise and love for another African American princess (and more for Tiana tbh)



They really need more Tiana stuff. I get so many compliments on my Tiana Dooney Wallet and people always comment they don't see enough merchandise for her.


----------



## BlackMagicWoman

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> At the same time if you're looking to do more for the environment ditching the straw but adding a lid that uses more plastic than the straw makes little sense (speaking about Starbucks).


The lid is actually for the cold foam drinks so that you can drink the foam and the coffee together.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> According to Len Testa Priceline has Disney resort deals right now with places like Port Orleans French Quarter for $100-$120 and Poly for $230.





larry47591 said:


> We just stayed this week with a Priceline deal at animal kingdom lodge for 3 days at 210 a night plus a 10% coupon.  Also pop century for 79 plus 10% coupon as well



Hmm.  I just moved my trip up by one day on Saturday so needed to book a cheap resort for that first night on September 1st.  No such deals to be found so I ended up with All Star Movies for $107.  Checked Priceline, Undercover Tourist, etc.  Disney's site ended up having the best deal.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

BlackMagicWoman said:


> The lid is actually for the cold foam drinks so that you can drink the foam and the coffee together.


I'm not certain you got the point of my post.

The new lids contain more plastic than the combination of the old lids with a straw. In the discussion I had with my friend who works at Starbucks the new lids are just made out of a plastic form that is more easily recyclable. It was the point of discussion amongst a good amount of people around her (to which her and I then discussed it) concerning the optics to some people of removing straws which were made out of plastic and adding in a lid made from more plastic than the previous lid/straw combination in conjunction with what people normally do with their cups when they are done with them (throw them away versus recycling them).

As far as cold foam drink comment: according to Starbucks the new lids will be eventually used with all iced drinks with the exception of the Frappuccino by 2020.

It's not about the foam and coffee.

Here's a picture of the new lid:


*Sorry in advanced for the tangent. To the poster if you'd like more discussion so we don't go crazy on this thread you're welcome to PM me


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Dentam said:


> Hmm.  I just moved my trip up by one day on Saturday so needed to book a cheap resort for that first night on September 1st.  No such deals to be found so I ended up with All Star Movies for $107.  Checked Priceline, Undercover Tourist, etc.  Disney's site ended up having the best deal.


Could it be because that's Labor Day weekend? Is that normally included in really good deals on Priceline, UT, etc?


----------



## wareagle57

So has anyone been able to find any of these deals? What parameters are you using?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Posted yet?

*Permits Filed for New Epcot Nighttime Spectacular Infrastructure*

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/permits-filed-for-new-epcot-nighttime-spectacular-infrastructure/


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> So has anyone been able to find any of these deals? What parameters are you using?


I believe they are express deals so you don’t get to see the exact resort before booking. It gives you the location and price but not the name.


----------



## dlavender

wareagle57 said:


> So has anyone been able to find any of these deals? What parameters are you using?



https://www.disboards.com/threads/priceline-bids-results.1559447/page-41


Lots of good details here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not certain you got the point of my post.
> 
> The new lids contain more plastic than the combination of the old lids with a straw. In the discussion I had with my friend who works at Starbucks the new lids are just made out of a plastic form that is more easily recyclable. It was the point of discussion amongst a good amount of people around her (to which her and I then discussed it) concerning the optics to some people of removing straws which were made out of plastic and adding in a lid made from more plastic than the previous lid/straw combination in conjunction with what people normally do with their cups when they are done with them (throw them away versus recycling them).
> 
> As far as cold foam drink comment: according to Starbucks the new lids will be eventually used with all iced drinks with the exception of the Frappuccino by 2020.
> 
> It's not about the foam and coffee.
> 
> Here's a picture of the new lid:
> View attachment 340307
> 
> *Sorry in advanced for the tangent. To the poster if you'd like more discussion so we don't go crazy on this thread you're welcome to PM me




The other thing with straws in particular is they can be missed by sorting machines and also cause issues in the oceans and other areas as animals can get stuck on them.  Also, like you said, the lids are often made from material that is easier to recycle

So while it is more plastic it is *better* plastic and in a better shape

Ideally things continue to move forward to maybe using a plant based plastic or other material that can decompose much more easily that current/standard plastic - but this is a start



I do like these style lids - at least much more than no lid and just sipping from the edge of the cup which, for very cold drinks, can give a bit of pain to my teeth.  Also for sugary drinks they (like straws) can help get the sugar past your teeth just causing less damage to your teeth


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Attraction Line-Up and more details for the upcoming V.I.Passholder event night at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Posted yet?
> 
> *Permits Filed for New Epcot Nighttime Spectacular Infrastructure*
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/permits-filed-for-new-epcot-nighttime-spectacular-infrastructure/


I think the DIS posted an article last week saying they found something that suggested work to be done in the lagoon, but nothing as specific as this. I think WDWNT is playing it safe with the new show before 2021 though. As other people have said, this show can debut as early as this year and next year. There's another reason why I think that this might be true, but I really can't say it because I don't have it confirmed (and probably couldn't say it anyways due to the person giving me the info is a CM). I'll just say that Illuminations can really be going sooner rather than later.

So, in my loudest Luke Skywalker impression... "NO!!!!!!"


----------



## rteetz

*News*

See Frozen: The Broadway Musical on the Adventures by Disney New York City Vacation


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> See Frozen: The Broadway Musical on the Adventures by Disney New York City Vacation


So they switched from Aladdin to Frozen...


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I think the DIS posted an article last week saying they found something that suggested work to be done in the lagoon, but nothing as specific as this. I think WDWNT is playing it safe with the new show before 2021 though. As other people have said, this show can debut as early as this year and next year. There's another reason why I think that this might be true, but I really can't say it because I don't have it confirmed (and probably couldn't say it anyways due to the person giving me the info is a CM). I'll just say that Illuminations can really be going sooner rather than later.
> 
> So, in my loudest Luke Skywalker impression... "NO!!!!!!"


This is a permit for work. The DIS article was about the approval from RCID for $1.8 million worth of work to be done on the lagoon. The two are related but different pieces of information. And yes Illuminations will be going away sooner rather than later


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update – The Last Straw


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Even More New Haunted Mansion Merchandise to Follow You Home from Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Major Changes Have Begun at Walt Disney’s Enchanted Tiki Room Ahead of Tropical Hideaway’s Opening at Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Even More Polynesian Village Merchandise to Say Aloha to With a New 70’s-Style Logo


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Track Installation to Begin Soon on Guardians of the Galaxy Roller Coaster at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“black-ish” Creator Kenya Barris Leaving ABC Deal


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney has extended the offer that Disney Springs area hotels get EMH and 60-day FP through 2019.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Five things we learned about Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge from ‘Thrawn Alliances’


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney has extended the offer that Disney Springs area hotels get EMH and 60-day FP through 2019.


That's too bad, Magic hours are crowded enough already.


----------



## andyw715

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Five things we learned about Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge from ‘Thrawn Alliances’




#6 Black Spire Outpost is small, home to about 600 people  "Shouldn't take more than a couple hours to navigate through"

HA!  I'm sure it will look different crowded with 2000 people waiting 6 hours to ride the Battle Escape!   "But the book said 2 hours!"


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Letter from fans and cast regarding the James Gunn situation...

https://twitter.com/prattprattpratt/status/1023971830598692864?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Letter from fans and cast regarding the James Gunn situation...
> 
> https://twitter.com/prattprattpratt/status/1023971830598692864?s=21




I also posted the actual letter in the separate thread about Guardians if people don't use da twitter or something

Definitely interesting situation.  I don't see Disney bringing him back but hopefully the next time something similar comes up it might be seen as ok to not react so fast.  Seems like companies are bashed if they don't act fast when things like this come up and praised when they do - but sometimes it is ok to take at least a bit of time to investigate and let things settle a bit.  I mean, in this case would there really be a difference if Disney did some digging and then fired him a week later?  Was anything really better that they did it so fast?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was anything really better that they did it so fast?


Honestly no. The only different would be one side saying he should be fired and another saying he shouldn't which we still have that today anyways.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cast Members and Imagineers Sign Disney's Coronado Springs Tower Support Beam


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Track Installation to Begin Soon on Guardians of the Galaxy Roller Coaster at Epcot



I hope we get to see a bit of track before they completely enclose the sides of the building. It seems odd that some of the roof is being installed. Wouldn't they need crane access to place the track?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Parks Sweet Treats: July 2018


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> I hope we get to see a bit of track before they completely enclose the sides of the building. It seems odd that some of the roof is being installed. Wouldn't they need crane access to place the track?


Not necessarily. They might just be able to use smaller lifts to hoist track piece in place inside.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Honestly no. The only different would be one side saying he should be fired and another saying he shouldn't which we still have that today anyways.



exactly - and maybe (probably) Disney wanted to avoid that and all the negativity thrown their direction for not having done it yet

... but at least in the case it also would have given a bit more time for the message to get out there about how he had already apologized had been making active efforts to change who he is and what he thinks is ok to say (even if meant for "shock value") .... now, maybe in the end they fire him anyway but it would have felt a bit more like they did so with a bit more clarity and both sides having shared their cases a bit more


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Not necessarily. They might just be able to use smaller lifts to hoist track piece in place inside.



I guess they're trying to keep everything secret! Good to hear that the parts are on the way, at least


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Wants to Be Dropped from Harvey Weinstein Lawsuit


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I think the DIS posted an article last week saying they found something that suggested work to be done in the lagoon, but nothing as specific as this. I think WDWNT is playing it safe with the new show before 2021 though. As other people have said, this show can debut as early as this year and next year. There's another reason why I think that this might be true, but I really can't say it because I don't have it confirmed (and probably couldn't say it anyways due to the person giving me the info is a CM). I'll just say that Illuminations can really be going sooner rather than later.
> 
> So, in my loudest Luke Skywalker impression... "NO!!!!!!"


That's what I thought.  My personal opinion, though, is that I CANNOT WAIT for something new!  Have never been a fan of Illuminations.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That's what I thought.  My personal opinion, though, is that I CANNOT WAIT for something new!  Have never been a fan of Illuminations.


I agree that the show is old and is probably in need of an upgrade. A major criteria I have for any Disney nighttime show is the soundtrack. Illuminations is probably the #1 Disney nighttime show soundtrack I listen to. I love the music so much, as well as, the “We Go On” finale. If there is a way they can still incorporate the “We Go On” song, I will be happy with whatever Disney comes up with.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> PHOTOS: Even More Polynesian Village Merchandise to Say Aloha to With a New 70’s-Style Logo


Glad I'm not in Florida. Those resort button down shirts would have to come home with me!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

D23 to Stream Ceremony as Walt Disney Studios Renames Soundstage for the Sherman Brothers


----------



## detgadget

Always good stuff.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Orange Bird Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom card for Halloween

https://t.co/QV72yLl61g?amp=1


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Happy 20th Anniversary to Disney Cruise Line!!!   *


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Track Installation to Begin Soon on Guardians of the Galaxy Roller Coaster at Epcot



This HAS to be opening by 2020, right? No way this waits until 2021. Same with Ratatouille - clearly Disney wants something to crow about in 2020 before the 50th. 



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Letter from fans and cast regarding the James Gunn situation...
> 
> https://twitter.com/prattprattpratt/status/1023971830598692864?s=21



I don't think this will change Disney's mind, but I do think they made a mistake here. There's a difference between DOING awful things and saying awful things - especially in jest - and again they are things he said in the past and had apologized for years ago before he even GOT the GOTG gig. I know my friends and I made some pretty tasteless jokes back in college - and while I wouldn't say such things now being much more in tuned with the world  Disney was too quick on the gun (pun intended).  I think the only way he comes back is if the cast goes behind the scenes to Disney and says they refuse to do the 3rd movie without him (likely this never comes out in public). Disney can force their hands in that they probably already have contracts in place - but it could end up a ugly situation if the cast really forces the issue. Honestly a GOTG movie without James Gunn makes me a lot less interested. It's like if Disney said they were going to make Incredibles 3 without Brad Bird. 

And actually, though I don't like Roseanne, but I even think they were too quick with her - though I also wonder if they was looking for an excuse - her behavior back in the 90s was horrible by all accounts, but apparently her behind the scenes behavior again was pretty bad and several producers and writers on the show had already quietly quit because of it - so I kind of wonder if with Roseanne it was more of an excuse to get rid of her than that the one incident was so bad.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> This HAS to be opening by 2020, right? No way this waits until 2021. Same with Ratatouille - clearly Disney wants something to crow about in 2020 before the 50th.


Guardians is early 2021 and Rat is 2020.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Happy 20th Anniversary to Disney Cruise Line!!!   *



They are celebrating by having their website down all day so I can't check for port adventures.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The soundtrack for The Lion King (2019) has been released


----------



## rteetz

Interesting note I saw on twitter...

2019 will be the end of a 40 year story about Luke Skywalker and the end of a 22-story arc in Marvel. 

Obviously both franchises/companies will live on but 2019 has some huge story endings.


----------



## rteetz

World of Disney at Disney Springs is currently being evacuated with the fire alarms going off.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Interesting note I saw on twitter...
> 
> 2019 will be the end of a 40 year story about Luke Skywalker and the end of a 22-story arc in Marvel.
> 
> Obviously both franchises/companies will live on but 2019 has some huge story endings.



Sigh. What is Star Wars without Luke Skywalker.


----------



## jknezek

Farro said:


> Sigh. What is Star Wars without Luke Skywalker.


Less interesting unfortunately.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The soundtrack for The Lion King (2019) has been released


How many times can I yell "YES!!!" to this news? Three of my favorite songs from the Broadway production are included in the movie with James Earl Jones singing one of them. :O I didn't know he could sing.



rteetz said:


> World of Disney at Disney Springs is currently being evacuated with the fire alarms going off.


This happened when I was there a couple weeks ago right after it reopened, and this also means the Starbucks that is connected to the building is also closed and being evacuated.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Farro said:


> Sigh. What is Star Wars without Luke Skywalker.


Well, he wasn't in episodes 1, 2, and 3...Star Wars survived through those films.


----------



## Farro

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, he wasn't in episodes 1, 2, and 3...Star Wars survived through those films.



Well, his parents were.

Of course the franchise will go on, but it won't be the same for a lot of people my age. Not good or bad, just sad. No one likes to see their childhood die.

(Please, join me in my depression )


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

jknezek said:


> Less interesting unfortunately.



Eh, maybe for some - but my nephews don’t care one bit about Luke Skywalker and I’m sure the younger generation will shed few tears for the loss


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Farro said:


> Well, his parents were.
> 
> Of course the franchise will go on, but it won't be the same for a lot of people my age. Not good or bad, just sad. No one likes to see their childhood die.
> 
> (Please, join me in my depression )


Trust me. I'm sad as well, but I grew up during 1, 2, and 3. It will be really sad to see the Skywalker saga end, but I am intrigued to see where Lucasfilm will take Star Wars. I'm more happy that we are actually getting more films since everyone originally thought they would be done after making Episode 3.

So, I will gladly join you.


----------



## MichiganScott

I was on the Luke Skywalker bandwagon for decades, then he drank from those alien sea cow things.  I mean, ugh.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Eh, maybe for some - but my nephews don’t care one bit about Luke Skywalker and I’m sure the younger generation will shed few tears for the loss


Luke Skywalker is what Star Wars is about though. The entire franchise is really built around him. The pre-quels are building up to him. The main trilogy is his prime. The last trilogy is about his end and moving on. I am part of the newer/younger Star Wars generation and I definitely care about Luke.


----------



## jade1

MichiganScott said:


> I was on the Luke Skywalker bandwagon for decades, then he drank from those alien sea cow things.  I mean, ugh.



Same, he turned into a big nothing anyway, plus hes dead anyway so not sure how the "2019" is supposed to create interest. Grasping IMO.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Same, he turned into a big nothing anyway, plus hes dead anyway so not sure how the "2019" is supposed to create interest. Grasping IMO.


We don't know he's dead for sure and of course there are always force ghosts. Mark Hamill will be in this movie in some capacity.


----------



## Farro

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Eh, maybe for some - but my nephews don’t care one bit about Luke Skywalker and I’m sure the younger generation will shed few tears for the loss



I don't care if the younger generation likes it. I'm speaking for my 44 year old self and that it's just not the same. 

Can't really be debated.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Mickey & Friends Parking Structure Construction Shows Significant Progress


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Second Annual Rendez-Vous Gourmand Brings Tasty Treats to Disneyland Paris


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Mickey & Friends Parking Structure Construction Shows Significant Progress


Do we have a timeline for this opening? I would hopefully assume by the time SWGE opens.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do we have a timeline for this opening? I would hopefully assume by the time SWGE opens.


The hope is to have it done in time. They definitely are moving quickly on it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> The hope is to have it done in time. They definitely are moving quickly on it.


If that is true, then Disneyland will prove to Walt Disney World that they can build a parking structure in 1/3rd of the time it took to build one at WDW.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If that is true, then Disneyland will prove to Walt Disney World that they can build a parking structure in 1/3rd of the time it took to build one at WDW.


Disneyland kind of needed to do that.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> The hope is to have it done in time. They definitely are moving quickly on it.


I think it’s going to be open by spring break next year. It’s going up crazy fast now that they have the supports on the ground in. That first ramp was just the bottom concrete part three weeks ago and is now almost done.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> Luke Skywalker is what Star Wars is about though. The entire franchise is really built around him. The pre-quels are building up to him. The main trilogy is his prime. The last trilogy is about his end and moving on. I am part of the newer/younger Star Wars generation and I definitely care about Luke.



From what I understand from my Star Wars obsessed husband, George Lucas's orginal idea was the movie to be about two droids, not Skywalkers. Now, obviously that changed somewhat, but really, each Star Wars movie has droids that are central to the story line. I would argue they are more important than Luke in the grander scheme of things.

Also, Luke is not necessary for a good Star Wars story. Rebels and Rogue One prove that. To some extent, so do the newer books. Some of them barely touch on Skywalkers at all, yet are very good. I believe Star Wars is in a much bigger universe that has many compelling stories. It'll be interesting to see what LucasFilm does. If it's more along the lines of Rebels and Rogue One, than it'll still be a fun ride.


----------



## Brocktoon

danikoski said:


> Also, Luke is not necessary for a good Star Wars story. Rebels and Rogue One prove that. To some extent, so do the newer books. Some of them barely touch on Skywalkers at all, yet are very good. I believe Star Wars is in a much bigger universe that has many compelling stories. It'll be interesting to see what LucasFilm does. If it's more along the lines of Rebels and Rogue One, than it'll still be a fun ride.



Yep.  With Rebels, Rogue One, and the newer books and comics, Disney has done a pretty good job of developing (or re-imagining) some great characters and plots that go beyond Skywalker.  Thrawn has become a big part many of the newer stories involving the Rebels crew as well as Anakin (and Vader).  Hera Syndulla has been popping up more in the 'Original Trilogy' timeline and there's rumors that her son Jacen could become a bigger character.  I still maintain that the original comic creation Dr. Aphra is perfect to get her own movie or TV series ...

So yeah a lot of great stuff is out there, but it all appears to be stuff around the OT timeline.  My issue is that Disney doesn't appear to be expanding enough around the New Trilogy and what comes after the Skywalkers.  There's some stuff on Phasma and a few other stories but nothing that compares to what they're developing from the OT era.  I'm sure this is by choice as they want to finish things up with the current trilogy and not give anything away with side-stories quite yet.  But it just seems like the current trilogy stuff is sort of 'blah', and that's where they need to get people interested.  

Sort of an off topic rant, but it feels like they're going after the diehard old-school fans and nostalgia, but they're never going to win over new fans that way.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Sigh. What is Star Wars without Luke Skywalker.



Star Wars the movies won't be the same ... but there is sooooo much out there to the universe that does not involve Luke at all - some of which is way better than many of the movies made so far


----------



## loutoo

rteetz said:


> Luke Skywalker is what Star Wars is about though. The entire franchise is really built around him.



Star wars wasn't about Luke, it was about Vader.  For six movies it told one story, "the Tragedy of Anakin Skywalker." 

People who pan episodes 1-3 do so because they don't understand this or dont care.  Taken by themselves they are not great movies, viewed as pieces of a larger epic they shine in some flawed and wonky way.  

The new movies, although related, are not a part of this arc.  The original epic starts with Anakin's birth (or conception depending on how wacky you want to get) and ends with his death.  To change this fact by stating they are about Luke is to dimish one of the great literary epics of our time and destroy the qualities that redeem episodes 1-3.

The difference in Star Wars shouldn't be viewed in the terms of the absences of Luke, but in the absence of Anakin.  Ben/Kylo is as much a connection to the original epic as Luke would be.  

That being said, I did love Mark hammill's portrayal and will miss him...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> From what I understand from my Star Wars obsessed husband, George Lucas's orginal idea was the movie to be about two droids, not Skywalkers. Now, obviously that changed somewhat, but really, each Star Wars movie has droids that are central to the story line. I would argue they are more important than Luke in the grander scheme of things.


 
not really sure of that - the original novelization of the first movie is _Star Wars_: From _the Adventures of Luke Skywalker _- so I think it was really about Luke 

Maybe the droids were the first part he thought of and they have been the continuity thread through all the movies but I don't think he views the movies as being about the droids and all the humanoids are just background


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> From what I understand from my Star Wars obsessed husband, George Lucas's orginal idea was the movie to be about two droids, not Skywalkers. Now, obviously that changed somewhat, but really, each Star Wars movie has droids that are central to the story line. I would argue they are more important than Luke in the grander scheme of things.
> 
> Also, Luke is not necessary for a good Star Wars story. Rebels and Rogue One prove that. To some extent, so do the newer books. Some of them barely touch on Skywalkers at all, yet are very good. I believe Star Wars is in a much bigger universe that has many compelling stories. It'll be interesting to see what LucasFilm does. If it's more along the lines of Rebels and Rogue One, than it'll still be a fun ride.


I agree, it’s just that the main story line has revolves around the skywalkers and mainly Luke.


----------



## andyw715

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, he wasn't in episodes 1, 2, and 3...Star Wars survived through those films.



He was in 3


----------



## rteetz

loutoo said:


> Star wars wasn't about Luke, it was about Vader.  For six movies it told one story, "the Tragedy of Anakin Skywalker."
> 
> People who pan episodes 1-3 do so because they don't understand this or dont care.  Taken by themselves they are not great movies, viewed as pieces of a larger epic they shine in some flawed and wonky way.
> 
> The new movies, although related, are not a part of this arc.  The original epic starts with Anakin's birth (or conception depending on how wacky you want to get) and ends with his death.  To change this fact by stating they are about Luke is to dimish one of the great literary epics of our time and destroy the qualities that redeem episodes 1-3.
> 
> The difference in Star Wars shouldn't be viewed in the terms of the absences of Luke, but in the absence of Anakin.  Ben/Kylo is as much a connection to the original epic as Luke would be.
> 
> That being said, I did love Mark hammill's portrayal and will miss him...


That makes sense. Obviously it’s really the entire Skywalker family that Star Wars is all about. Luke is still a huge part of that though. Without Luke that original trilogy is very different.


----------



## rteetz

Anyways I think it’s time to move on from the Star Wars discussion...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Second annual Rendez Vous Gourmand at Disneyland Paris 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...mand-brings-tasty-treats-to-disneyland-paris/


----------



## splash327

I just got back from the world and noticed two things Sunday night in HS.  

1) The Star Wars fireworks were only around the theater and none were launch from the other side of World Drive.  Did this change recently or could this be weather related?

2) I had three fastpasses, Star Tours, Slinky, and ToT.   After using ToT, I went to get another fastpass and all that was available was ToT, Star Tours and Muppets and when I went to get either ToT or Star Tours to ride one of these again, I got an error saying that I already had done that experience and had to choose another one.   Any idea when that change went through?


----------



## tlmadden73

splash327 said:


> 2) I had three fastpasses, Star Tours, Slinky, and ToT.   After using ToT, I went to get another fastpass and all that was available was ToT, Star Tours and Muppets and when I went to get either ToT or Star Tours to ride one of these again, I got an error saying that I already had done that experience and had to choose another one.   Any idea when that change went through?



Are you saying the system will no longer let you pick a fast pass again (for your 4th FP) if you already did it that day? (Did it already? I mean, I've never tried that). That seems a significant change that we would have heard about. But, not surprising as that continues to push what FP+ was meant for ...  "encouraging/forcing" guests to go on attractions they normally wouldn't, thus spreading out the crowds.  Great way to railroad guests to those shows at DHS that don't need Fast Passes anyway at a park that really only has 6 "wait in a queue" ride att


----------



## rteetz

splash327 said:


> I just got back from the world and noticed two things Sunday night in HS.
> 
> 1) The Star Wars fireworks were only around the theater and none were launch from the other side of World Drive.  Did this change recently or could this be weather related?
> 
> 2) I had three fastpasses, Star Tours, Slinky, and ToT.   After using ToT, I went to get another fastpass and all that was available was ToT, Star Tours and Muppets and when I went to get either ToT or Star Tours to ride one of these again, I got an error saying that I already had done that experience and had to choose another one.   Any idea when that change went through?


1. This change was made a while ago now. They really aren't doing the big fireworks anymore at DHS. 

2. That might just be a glitch. You should be able to book anything once you use your three.


----------



## JETSDAD

splash327 said:


> I just got back from the world and noticed two things Sunday night in HS.
> 
> 1) The Star Wars fireworks were only around the theater and none were launch from the other side of World Drive.  Did this change recently or could this be weather related?
> 
> 2) I had three fastpasses, Star Tours, Slinky, and ToT.   After using ToT, I went to get another fastpass and all that was available was ToT, Star Tours and Muppets and when I went to get either ToT or Star Tours to ride one of these again, I got an error saying that I already had done that experience and had to choose another one.   Any idea when that change went through?



Did any of your FP's go down and give you an anytime FP?  The other thing that can happen is that it can take time for the third FP to fall off thus allowing an additional FP.  In those times it either takes patience or going to see a CM to have it fixed.


----------



## Disneymom1126

splash327 said:


> I just got back from the world and noticed two things Sunday night in HS.
> 
> 1) The Star Wars fireworks were only around the theater and none were launch from the other side of World Drive.  Did this change recently or could this be weather related?
> 
> 2) I had three fastpasses, Star Tours, Slinky, and ToT.   After using ToT, I went to get another fastpass and all that was available was ToT, Star Tours and Muppets and when I went to get either ToT or Star Tours to ride one of these again, I got an error saying that I already had done that experience and had to choose another one.   *Any idea when that change went through?*



Sounds like it was more likely a glitch than a change. I feel like there have been some FP+ system issues over the last week or two. I feel like if it was a change there would be a lot more talk about it on here.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

D&M Exclusive : Disney's Animal Kingdom Beastly Kingdom Mythical Unicorn Found !


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ability to Unlock Your Guest Room Door with Smart Phone, Digital Key, Rolled-Out to Contemporary, Polynesian, Grand Floridian Resorts


----------



## splash327

JETSDAD said:


> Did any of your FP's go down and give you an anytime FP?  The other thing that can happen is that it can take time for the third FP to fall off thus allowing an additional FP.  In those times it either takes patience or going to see a CM to have it fixed.



Yes, that is exactly what happened.   I've done it in the past for rides in HS so I was a bit surprised.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - Phase 1 of the new Disney's Hollywood Studios bus stop area opens to guests


----------



## splash327

Disneymom1126 said:


> Sounds like it was more likely a glitch than a change. I feel like there have been some FP+ system issues over the last week or two. I feel like if it was a change there would be a lot more talk about it on here.



I would have thought so too.  For awhile Sunday my kids couldn't pay with their magic band so there were issues Sunday.  But the message was specific saying I already had that experience today and to choose again.   I'm going to try it again when I get there Thursday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

loutoo said:


> People who pan episodes 1-3 do so because they don't understand this or dont care. Taken by themselves they are not great movies, viewed as pieces of a larger epic they shine in some flawed and wonky way.



I am not a fan of the prequels because the writing and acting is not good - I also think they put too much of the focus on the wrong places.  The story of Anakin's downfall and redemption is a great arc, but just didn't play out well for me in the prequels 

I do think that a good editor could take the three movies and make one good movie out of them

edit: sorry, just saw Rteetz' note to move on ... considered me now moved


----------



## SteveDude

Good lord, that last photo of the Hollywood Studios bus stops is insane; Tower of Terror looks literal miles away. Between walking from the bus to security, then to the turnstiles, and then to an E-Ticket you want to ride...your day will be over by the time you get there.


----------



## jtwibih

Disneymom1126 said:


> Sounds like it was more likely a glitch than a change. I feel like there have been some FP+ system issues over the last week or two. I feel like if it was a change there would be a lot more talk about it on here.



We are here now and there have been some issues. There was a system wide outage with using MBs for dining plan credits two days in a row. It was a real pain.


----------



## splash327

JETSDAD said:


> Did any of your FP's go down and give you an anytime FP?  The other thing that can happen is that it can take time for the third FP to fall off thus allowing an additional FP.  In those times it either takes patience or going to see a CM to have it fixed.



Yes, Slinky went down as soon as we were all coming into HS that afternoon.   I think it might be a glitch though now.   We originally were going to go on Star Tours and ToT that morning and then Slinky at 2pm.   I had to swim at Pan Ams so I was going to miss the first two.   They went to MK instead and didn't use the first two.  I modified mine to be that night and went on 0after dropping them at the Airport.   So I think with all the changes I did, most likely the system got confused because all of my families fast passes were still there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jtwibih said:


> We are here now and there have been some issues. There was a system wide outage with using MBs for dining plan credits two days in a row. It was a real pain.



Not sure if it is all connected but I had some challenges booking FP this morning, kept saying couldn't confirm and stuff like that ... took me like three tries for each FP to get them through


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if it is all connected but I had some challenges booking FP this morning, kept saying couldn't confirm and stuff like that ... took me like three tries for each FP to get them through


Had huge problems booking dining yesterday. Had to call a CM. She just sighed and said it's been an ongoing issue for weeks. Disney IT is challenging to put it nicely.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Had huge problems booking dining yesterday. Had to call a CM. She just sighed and said it's been an ongoing issue for weeks. Disney IT is challenging to put it nicely.



Obviously they should upgrade their technology but I also wonder if more and more people are keen to having to book their ADRs and FP right when the window opens.  If so, I wonder if it would be better to stagger the the time that the window opens ... like 7am for ADRs and noon for FP?  Or onsite people can start at 7am but off site only at noon?  heck, give people staying deluxe and extra hour or something.     Just know of other companies where 90% of the time it is fine but when everyone is trying to get on at the same time is can't handle it


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously they should upgrade their technology but I also wonder if more and more people are keen to having to book their ADRs and FP right when the window opens.  If so, I wonder if it would be better to stagger the the time that the window opens ... like 7am for ADRs and noon for FP?  Or onsite people can start at 7am but off site only at noon?  heck, give people staying deluxe and extra hour or something.     Just know of other companies where 90% of the time it is fine but when everyone is trying to get on at the same time is can't handle it


I think Disney is trying to discourage people from booking right when there window opens these days. I was searching for fastpasses last night for a trip in early-September that I am not sure if I'm going to go on yet. As I was searching for fastpasses last night with about 32 days to go, there was no availability for SDD and FoP. As I kept searching for about half an hour because I didn't know which parks to choose, Disney decided to do one of their "surprise" fastpass drops, and I was able to get several Flight of Passage and Slinky Dog Dash fastpasses. I now think Disney is really holding back some fastpasses, because I have been hearing reports that these two fastpasses are now really difficult to get even when the window opens.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I think Disney is trying to discourage people from booking right when there window opens these days. I was searching for fastpasses last night for a trip in early-September that I am not sure if I'm going to go on yet. As I was searching for fastpasses last night with about 32 days to go, there was no availability for SDD and FoP. As I kept searching for about half an hour because I didn't know which parks to choose, Disney decided to do one of their "surprise" fastpass drops, and I was able to get several Flight of Passage and Slinky Dog Dash fastpasses. I now think Disney is really holding back some fastpasses, because I have been hearing reports that these two fastpasses are now really difficult to get even when the window opens.



possible - i will keep checking (though as a part of 11, I figure my chances are slim to none)

I have also been seeing some speculation that there are less FP available in general for SDD and AS2 in an effort to keep the standby line moving a bit better than on other rides

One thing I did see is with the new tiering in DHS, seems like everyone* is picking ToT and RnRC as their tier 2 rides given (understandable as not a ton other options) as availability for FP for them was only later in the day for me and wait times seems to be longer for them than for SDD

*obviously not everyone, but, like, a really high percentage


----------



## splash327

TheMaxRebo said:


> possible - i will keep checking (though as a part of 11, I figure my chances are slim to none)
> 
> I have also been seeing some speculation that there are less FP available in general for SDD and AS2 in an effort to keep the standby line moving a bit better than on other rides
> 
> One thing I did see is with the new tiering in DHS, seems like everyone* is picking ToT and RnRC as their tier 2 rides given (understandable as not a ton other options) as availability for FP for them was only later in the day for me and wait times seems to be longer for them than for SDD
> 
> *obviously not everyone, but, like, a really high percentage



I've seen the same thing.  I've also seen much more fast passes day of that did not exist before hand.  The best example was Saturday.   We were able to move up our Safari to earlier in the morning after riding Everest.   We joke that the fast pass is like a game to see who can get the best one while waiting in line. 

I will admit, I didn't need fast passes Sunday night in HS.  Everything was 5-10 minute waits except Slinky. Actually, it honestly felt like the After Hours in MK that we went to the night before.   Everyone was either in Toy Story land or Fantasmic,  the rest of the park was empty.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor Round Up July 2018

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-july-2018/


----------



## David Gardner

danikoski said:


> From what I understand from my Star Wars obsessed husband, George Lucas's orginal idea was the movie to be about two droids, not Skywalkers.



He has said this. He's also said that the story was about Anakin; this, of course, was when he was in the midst of the prequels, so he wanted people to think that that had been the plan all along. Some of the earliest drafts name Mace Windu as the hero, but I haven't read them, so I don't know if it was really Luke with a different name. I don't think he's ever had a real plan, just a plan of the moment.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up July 2018
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-july-2018/


When did the Coco overlay rumors pop up for Mexico again? I thought that practically stopped. I really hope that happens though!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> When did the Coco overlay rumors pop up for Mexico again? I thought that practically stopped. I really hope that happens though!


Just recently. Epcot is still very fluid.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Just recently. Epcot is still very fluid.



well yeah, there is a big giant lagoon in the middle of it


----------



## DISnewjersey

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up July 2018
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-july-2018/



I love the roundups. Thank you. I don’t get to look on here frequently due to work and it seems like every time I refresh the page, there’s 100 new posts. Haha. Can’t keep up with this thread like I used to.


----------



## SteveDude

Great update, Ryan.

Wish we had more info about the dark ride in England; I'm very stoked on that. Any ride details on the Brazil pavilion rumors yet?


----------



## rteetz

SteveDude said:


> Great update, Ryan.
> 
> Wish we had more info about the dark ride in England; I'm very stoked on that. Any ride details on the Brazil pavilion rumors yet?


What exactly the ride will be for UK is unclear. 

If Brazil officially happens it wouldn’t open with a ride.


----------



## Firebird060

The Brazil ride  better not be another 360 camera tour, lol.  Use some of the tech from Pandora, but make it more like fighting the rapids of the Amazon in a Kayak or something.  I doubt that will happen but since Disney doesnt have any Brazillian IPs and a full giant show building with a decent ride is kinda not likely for the amount listed in the rumor boards. I think that is the best bet for Disney


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up July 2018
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-july-2018/



It still shocks me that all these things could be going on in Epcot yet nothing on Imagination - which far and away needs love more than anything.


----------



## Firebird060

********** said:


> It still shocks me that all these things could be going on in Epcot yet nothing on Imagination - which far and away needs love more than anything.




Doesnt shock me.  They make money of the Merch and Food from the Pavilions,  more focus to those areas of the park allow Disney to make more money on the Booze and Food Upcharges.  I wont be surprised if Brazil has a Brazilian Steakhouse which will then become one of the hardest Dinning Reservations to get at WDW, only the all you can eat meat theme is so popular in the US.


----------



## publix subs

While at the Mexico pavilion this past weekend, I couldn't stop thinking about how fantastic the boat ride would be as Coco.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> It still shocks me that all these things could be going on in Epcot yet nothing on Imagination - which far and away needs love more than anything.


Imagination did make a small appearance in this update but things still are rather quiet about it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently there was a change and now the dog friendly hotels are staying put...

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/breaking-...dly-hotels-are-becoming-a-permanent-offering/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently there was a change and now the dog friendly hotels are staying put...
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/breaking-...dly-hotels-are-becoming-a-permanent-offering/


I had heard they had extended the date. I suppose by extending they meant permanent.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up July 2018
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-july-2018/



Nicely done as always!


----------



## Mika02

Brocktoon said:


> Yep.  With Rebels, *Rogue One*, and the newer books and comics, Disney has done a pretty good job of developing (or re-imagining) some great characters and plots that go beyond Skywalker.  Thrawn has become a big part many of the newer stories involving the Rebels crew as well as Anakin (and Vader).  Hera Syndulla has been popping up more in the 'Original Trilogy' timeline and there's rumors that her son Jacen could become a bigger character.  I still maintain that the original comic creation Dr. Aphra is perfect to get her own movie or TV series ...
> 
> So yeah a lot of great stuff is out there, but it all appears to be stuff around the OT timeline.  My issue is that Disney doesn't appear to be expanding enough around the New Trilogy and what comes after the Skywalkers.  There's some stuff on Phasma and a few other stories but nothing that compares to what they're developing from the OT era.  I'm sure this is by choice as they want to finish things up with the current trilogy and not give anything away with side-stories quite yet.  But it just seems like the current trilogy stuff is sort of 'blah', and that's where they need to get people interested.
> 
> Sort of an off topic rant, but it feels like they're going after the diehard old-school fans and nostalgia, but they're never going to win over new fans that way.



I watched Rogue One 2 weekends ago and I have to say I loved it so much. I cried real tears for those characters. Which I think is definitely a testament to this Universe itself.


----------



## Pete M

rteetz said:
			
		

> *News*
> 
> Ability to Unlock Your Guest Room Door with Smart Phone, Digital Key, Rolled-Out to Contemporary, Polynesian, Grand Floridian Resorts



Any word on when their program will get to my tent in Fort Wilderness?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Incredibles 2 crosses the $1 billion mark 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...redibles-2-crosses-1-billion-globally-1130975


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First teaser for The Jungle Cruise

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...r-for-jungle-cruise-debuting-in-october-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland packages for 2019 now on sale

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/2019-disneyland-resort-vacation-packages-can-now-be-booked/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
2018 Food and Wine Festival - Global Marketplace menus have been released! No pricing yet.

If you want to check out this years offerings, the menus can be found on the WDW website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-marketplaces/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> 2018 Food and Wine Festival - Global Marketplace menus have been released! No pricing yet.
> 
> If you want to check out this years offerings, the menus can be found on the WDW website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-marketplaces/




Excellent - time to start planning!!


FYI - I'll be there opening day if there is anything anyone would like me to try and report back on


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - I'll be there opening day if there is anything anyone would like me to try and report back on


Aww @TheMaxRebo. I arrive the day after you leave! 

Let me look at the menu and I'll get back to you. That maple cheesecake has my eye on it so far though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Aww @TheMaxRebo. I arrive the day after you leave!
> 
> Let me look at the menu and I'll get back to you. That maple cheesecake has my eye on it so far though.




I did notice that one as well!  - though must admit that the first thing I was checking was the various beer offerings


----------



## Mika02

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> 2018 Food and Wine Festival - Global Marketplace menus have been released! No pricing yet.
> 
> If you want to check out this years offerings, the menus can be found on the WDW website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-marketplaces/



I'm so glad I went last year for the 1st time all the dishes I loved aren't even available this year


----------



## Amy11401

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> 2018 Food and Wine Festival - Global Marketplace menus have been released! No pricing yet.
> 
> If you want to check out this years offerings, the menus can be found on the WDW website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/food-wine-marketplaces/


Can you use Disney Gift Cards at the FW booths?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - I'll be there opening day if there is anything anyone would like me to try and report back on


Just eat one of everything...


----------



## rteetz

Amy11401 said:


> Can you use Disney Gift Cards at the FW booths?


Yes


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Just eat one of everything...



um, will the DIS cover any related medical bills and/or weight loss surgery?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Vacation Club Members Will Get Early Access To Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Excellent - time to start planning!!
> 
> 
> FYI - I'll be there opening day if there is anything anyone would like me to try and report back on



Gonna be there to, though maybe not opening day. We get two shots at F&W this year. (August 30 - Sept 2 and Oct 20 - 24) Gonna drink 'em all! (like Pokemon but way more fun.)

A quick look at the menu seems like not a lot of change. That's OK though. 



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Vacation Club Members Will Get Early Access To Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party



Yay!  Except I have no desire to enter the park at 2 PM so BOO!



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland packages for 2019 now on sale
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/2019-disneyland-resort-vacation-packages-can-now-be-booked/



Lies! It doesn't work on-line anyways. (Maybe only through a travel agent?)


----------



## Firebird060

********** said:


> Gonna be there to, though maybe not opening day. We get two shots at F&W this year. (August 30 - Sept 2 and Oct 20 - 24) Gonna drink 'em all! (like Pokemon but way more fun.)
> 
> A quick look at the menu seems like not a lot of change. That's OK though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Except I have no desire to enter the park at 2 PM so BOO!
> 
> 
> 
> Lies! It doesn't work on-line anyways. (Maybe only through a travel agent?)




Gonna drink em all do i get a badge for each Pavillion


----------



## SteveDude

Gonna be there during the festival too, this year...so many beers, so little time. RIP, my wallet.


----------



## SJMajor67

********** said:


> Gonna be there to, though maybe not opening day. We get two shots at F&W this year. (August 30 - Sept 2 and Oct 20 - 24) Gonna drink 'em all! (like Pokemon but way more fun.))



How about drinking them all while trying to catch them all? Now that would be an adventure.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A ship has arrived in Galaxy's edge

   https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024359980181409792


----------



## danikoski

Firebird060 said:


> The Brazil ride  better not be another 360 camera tour, lol.  Use some of the tech from Pandora, but make it more like fighting the rapids of the Amazon in a Kayak or something.  I doubt that will happen but since Disney doesnt have any Brazillian IPs and a full giant show building with a decent ride is kinda not likely for the amount listed in the rumor boards. I think that is the best bet for Disney



Actually they do kind of have a Brazilian IP with the purchase of Fox and Blue Sky Studios, which is owned by Fox. They did the movie Rio and Rio 2, along with other animated movies like Ice Age.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A ship has arrived in Galaxy's edge
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024359980181409792




Is that one of the transport ships that will be the entrance to one of the attractions?  (Battle Escape I think)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is that one of the transport ships that will be the entrance to one of the attractions?  (Battle Escape I think)


This ship is stationed on top of a building. This isn’t the ship you are referring too. That will be closer to the other entrance from grand avenue.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This ship is stationed on top of a building. This isn’t the ship you are referring too. That will be closer to the other entrance from grand avenue.



oh ok, didn't realize it was getting placed in that spot up high, though it was being lowered to the ground.  Just saw the open doors on the side and it looked like that "entrance" ship - but I am sure there will be a few ships that look similar


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A ship has arrived in Galaxy's edge
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024359980181409792



oh my god that's so awesome!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Behind-the-Scenes: ‘The Incredibles’ Float in ‘Paint the Night’ Parade at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Just recently. Epcot is still very fluid.



Re: Coco overlay ...

I was originally against it. But I will say, it's very much growing on me. I think changing over the art gallery to showcase more history of Dia de los Muertos has been a REAL hit, because every time I'm in the pavilion people are spending lots of time looking at everything.

It's such an important and special/sacred portion of the culture, I really wish it was more openly recognized and truly understood. I know that for me personally, it provides me great comfort to think that my deceased family members have a life after this mortal life - and one that doesn't follow any true religious overtures, and that on this day I have a chance to hear from them or have them hear me.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Re: Coco overlay ...
> 
> I was originally against it. But I will say, it's very much growing on me. I think changing over the art gallery to showcase more history of Dia de los Muertos has been a REAL hit, because every time I'm in the pavilion people are spending lots of time looking at everything.
> 
> It's such an important and special/sacred portion of the culture, I really wish it was more openly recognized and truly understood. I know that for me personally, it provides me great comfort to think that my deceased family members have a life after this mortal life - and one that doesn't follow any true religious overtures.


Agreed on all accounts.


----------



## rteetz

The recent aerial of the plot behind Epcot shows more work being done. @DanBoris pointed out that the same company doing the Epcot lagoon work is the same company that filed to have their trailers on this property so it very well could be for illuminations work.


----------



## rteetz

New aerials in the aerials thread!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Chicken Guy! Menu Reveals 22 Sauces and Lots of Chicken for Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: NEW Butter Butter, Everything Everything, and More Breakfast Sandwiches at Boardwalk Bakery


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look at Logo, The Rock and Emily Blunt’s Characters as Production Begins on “Jungle Cruise” Movie


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney Studios’ Soundstage A Dedicated to Sherman Brothers


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Pizzafari Debuts Family-Style Dining Experience at Disney’s Animal Kingdom, Defies Most Expectations


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Marvel Iron Man Light Up Bubble Gauntlet at Disneyland, Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: First Spaceship Lands at Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge in Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Disney is going to sit down with James Gunn and discuss some things, but Disney is taking its time with this.


----------



## MissGina5

About the Jungle Cruise teaser
I think this looks better than I expected. I really wasn't sure what they were going to do with it but I think Emily Blunt is a perfect opposite for the Rock, so this might be really great!


----------



## MommaBerd

MissGina5 said:


> About the Jungle Cruise teaser
> I think this looks better than I expected. I really wasn't sure what they were going to do with it but I think Emily Blunt is a perfect opposite for the Rock, so this might be really great!



I’m still not sure what they are going to do with it, but they do seem to have good chemistry!


----------



## Brocktoon

MissGina5 said:


> About the Jungle Cruise teaser
> I think this looks better than I expected. I really wasn't sure what they were going to do with it but I think Emily Blunt is a perfect opposite for the Rock, so this might be really great!



I'm going into this with an open mind.  I remember thinking what the heck was Disney going to do with a 'Pirates of the Caribbean' film and look at the franchise they built out of that!


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney is going to sit down with James Gunn and discuss some things, but Disney is taking its time with this.


Unless something else comes up, I think he'll be back.


----------



## Firebird060

danikoski said:


> Actually they do kind of have a Brazilian IP with the purchase of Fox and Blue Sky Studios, which is owned by Fox. They did the movie Rio and Rio 2, along with other animated movies like Ice Age.




Ehh Rio isnt really that strong of a IP.   Marvel and Lucas makes since for rides, but Rio not so much.  Just because they bought it doesnt mean it would fit in the parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hey @rteetz - with the release of the food and wine menus and knowing they are having the festival center back at Wonders of Life pavilion made me wonder if they had finished the work that was being done to the pavilion.  I know they were working on the roof but are they done with that and any word of other changes made?  I recall at least rumors that it was going to be more than just basic repairs (I think there were some executives spotted at the pavilion at one point).  Just wondering where things stand


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> hey @rteetz - with the release of the food and wine menus and knowing they are having the festival center back at Wonders of Life pavilion made me wonder if they had finished the work that was being done to the pavilion.  I know they were working on the roof but are they done with that and any word of other changes made?  I recall at least rumors that it was going to be more than just basic repairs (I think there were some executives spotted at the pavilion at one point).  Just wondering where things stand


The roof work is nearly complete as seen in the latest aerials. I am not sure what was done inside. I’d imagine things were at the very least cleaned up.


----------



## danikoski

Firebird060 said:


> Ehh Rio isnt really that strong of a IP.   Marvel and Lucas makes since for rides, but Rio not so much.  Just because they bought it doesnt mean it would fit in the parks.



To be honest, I looked at a list of IPs from Fox, and besides Avatar and the Marvel IPs, I didn't see a whole lot that was up Disney's alley.


----------



## hakepb

I guess that wasn’t new today


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Canada Adds an Alcoholic Drinkable Blueberry Pie Frozen Beverage at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

More Details on the Festival of the Lion King Dining Package; Available to Book Soon


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Announces 'Dancing with the Stars: Juniors' to Premiere in October


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Guests Can Pick Up 'Christopher Robin' Buttons Beginning Aug. 2


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Magic Kingdom Entertainment on Main Street U.S.A. Impacted on Select Dates in August


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN 8: The Ocho Returning for Another Day of Programming


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Aperitivo Time Event Coming to Terralina Crafted Italian at Disney Springs


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> More Details on the Festival of the Lion King Dining Package; Available to Book Soon


As much as I absolutely LOVE this show, I can't help but laugh that this is even an option.

1) They really needed to find any excuse possible to make the $99 Tier 1 Dining Package worth it. So, lets give guests the opportunity to use an animal expert as your safari guide after the show instead of the normal ride spiel. 
2) I still don't even know if I would purchase Tier 2.
3) I am usually ok having a fastpass for this show.

So, I am actually curious which section in the theater the dining package guests will be seated at or if they will be seated all around the theater.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> As much as I absolutely LOVE this show, I can't help but laugh that this is even an option.
> 
> 1) They really needed to find any excuse possible to make the $99 Tier 1 Dining Package worth it. So, lets give guests the opportunity to use an animal expert as your safari guide after the show instead of the normal ride spiel.
> 2) I still don't even know if I would purchase Tier 2.
> 3) I am usually ok having a fastpass for this attraction.
> 
> So, I am actually curious which section in the theater the dining package guests will be seated at or if they will be seated all around the theater.




Does seem a bit over the top - but assuming it is similar to the tasting menu at Tiffins that is $49 - so for the tier 2 you are paying $25 for an alcoholic beverage and priority seating.  For Tier 1 you are paying $50 for front row seating and the special safari ride.  I assume sitting in these priority seats increases the chances of your kids getting picked to do the parade part of the show

So some value, but I think $64 and $79 would be more appropriate (maybe even $69 and $84)


----------



## andyw715

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: First Spaceship Lands at Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge in Disney’s Hollywood Studios





Spoiler



I wonder if this is the ship that either Thrawn/Vader or Thrawn/Anakin stole in the new "Thrawn: Alliances" novel


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Does seem a bit over the top - but assuming it is similar to the tasting menu at Tiffins that is $49 - so for the tier 2 you are paying $25 for an alcoholic beverage and priority seating.  For Tier 1 you are paying $50 for front row seating and the special safari ride.  I assume sitting in these priority seats increases the chances of your kids getting picked to do the parade part of the show
> 
> So some value, but I think $64 and $79 would be more appropriate (maybe even $69 and $84)


Tier 2 doesn't get an alcoholic beverage. Only the $99 Tier 1.

*CORRECTED...I was thinking of the wine. You get an alcoholic beverage, but not the wine welcome.*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Tier 2 doesn't get an alcoholic beverage. Only the $99 Tier 1.
> 
> *CORRECTED...I was thinking of the wine. You get an alcoholic beverage, but not the wine welcome.*



yeah, that's true with the $99 you do get 2 drinks - but still.  At least you do get something extra and I guess depending on the quality of the guide - if it is really cool and informative I guess I can see it as a special occasion thing - but still feels a bit on the pricey side.  But I do appreciate at least giving something unique to this


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that's true with the $99 you do get 2 drinks - but still.  At least you do get something extra and I guess depending on the quality of the guide - if it is really cool and informative I guess I can see it as a special occasion thing - but still feels a bit on the pricey side.  But I do appreciate at least giving something unique to this


I can agree there. If it was to go backstage and meet the cast after the show, that might be worth it for me to pay $99 though. I don't know if the safari really cuts it for me. Maybe it might depend if the guides will stop for longer periods of time than the normal safari. Hard to tell at this point. So, I will be interested in seeing some reviews of this.


----------



## tlmadden73

danikoski said:


> To be honest, I looked at a list of IPs from Fox, and besides Avatar and the Marvel IPs, I didn't see a whole lot that was up Disney's alley.


I wouldn't see them rushing pushing an of the Fox IPs into the parks.
Avatar is already there.
The X-men they can't use in the parks and they probably wouldn't do anything with them until they reboot the franchise with their own movies.
The other things (like Rio or Ice Age as some have mentioned) won't be seen as "Disney" so I don't see them pushing them anywhere.

If they make new movies with these IPs under the Disney name, then maybe they will push things into the park.


----------



## kat_lh

The existing Children's Activity Centers were all set to close today (yesterday would have been their last day.)
https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...ey-closing-childrens-activity-centres-361035/

For a while, this was noted in the language on each center's webpage.  But now that language is gone.  However, it doesn't show any available times listed on the webpage (yesterday, it did list opening hours for July 31.)
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/recreation/lilos-playhouse/

Any ideas if they changed their mind and will keep them open?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> As much as I absolutely LOVE this show, I can't help but laugh that this is even an option.
> 
> 1) They really needed to find any excuse possible to make the $99 Tier 1 Dining Package worth it. So, lets give guests the opportunity to use an animal expert as your safari guide after the show instead of the normal ride spiel.
> 2) I still don't even know if I would purchase Tier 2.
> 3) I am usually ok having a fastpass for this show.
> 
> So, I am actually curious which section in the theater the dining package guests will be seated at or if they will be seated all around the theater.


I am with you. I was thinking about if this would be worth it but I’m not sure it would be. I’ll just stick to the RoL dining packages at tiffins as I think that’s a good deal.


----------



## rteetz

kat_lh said:


> The existing Children's Activity Centers were all set to close today (yesterday would have been their last day.)
> https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...ey-closing-childrens-activity-centres-361035/
> 
> For a while, this was noted in the language on each center's webpage.  But now that language is gone.  However, it doesn't show any available times listed on the webpage (yesterday, it did list opening hours for July 31.)
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/recreation/lilos-playhouse/
> 
> Any ideas if they changed their mind and will keep them open?


Maybe they just haven’t removed the info yet?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I can agree there. If it was to go backstage and meet the cast after the show, that might be worth it for me to pay $99 though. I don't know if the safari really cuts it for me. Maybe it might depend if the guides will stop for longer periods of time than the normal safari. Hard to tell at this point. So, I will be interested in seeing some reviews of this.


I believe the description said it’s the normal safari trip but with an animal guide talking instead of the driver so I would guess they don’t make more stops. We will have to wait and see though.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

PHOTOS: First Spaceship Lands at Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge in Disney’s Hollywood Studios

I wonder if there's going to be a dining package aboard that ship?


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> PHOTOS: First Spaceship Lands at Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge in Disney’s Hollywood Studios
> 
> I wonder if there's going to be a dining package aboard that ship?


This ship is atop a building (actually one of the dining buildings) and will likely just be display/theming only.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> This ship is atop a building (actually one of the dining buildings) and will likely just be display/theming only.




All I can think of now is eating with Storm troopers like in the Under Cover Boss sketch from SNL


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A ship has arrived in Galaxy's edge
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024359980181409792



Hey- I know this guy! (That posted this.) 



danikoski said:


> Actually they do kind of have a Brazilian IP with the purchase of Fox and Blue Sky Studios, which is owned by Fox. They did the movie Rio and Rio 2, along with other animated movies like Ice Age.



Oh lord, please let Disney not use the Ice Age or RIO as an IP. OK, the first movie in each series was OK, but Ice Age is just terrible now and the 2nd Rio wasn't very good. I just don't feel the Blue Sky stuff is up to the standards to merit a theme park attraction. Kind of like Shrek. 



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Behind-the-Scenes: ‘The Incredibles’ Float in ‘Paint the Night’ Parade at Disney California Adventure Park



All this does is make me want a night-time parade in Florida SOOOO bad. 

A couple additional comments: On the FotLK dining package - I wonder if they can't say it, but depending on how many people, I wonder if they pull your kid up for the finale if you do the dining package. That's probably dirty pool to say you are paying for your kid to get that extra experience vs random audience members, but our daughter got to be a volunteer at both Flights of Wonder and FotLK one trip and it totally made her trip. I can't imagine they will sell a huge number of these, but since it costs them nothing I'm sure they can make it work.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Aulani Now Offers Makeovers for Kids at Painted Sky: HI Style Studio


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   All-New Bier Fest Taking Place at Busch Gardens Tampa Bay Starting August 25


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld Files Permits for New Aquatica Attraction


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Epcot Hosting Several Special August Merchandise Events


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: The NEW Chocolate Overload Cookie at Electric Umbrella at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

James Gunn’s Fate With Disney Lies In Bob Iger’s Hands


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS - Lake Dorado restaurant construction at Disney's Coronado Springs Resort


----------



## Firebird060

Larry Dotson has been at Epcot so many times this year, I swear it feels like every 2 weeks he is there signing artwork.  I would love some change up and flavor in the Rotation of the Disney Artists in Epcot. No disrespect to Mr Dotson but its getting kinda stale


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> A couple additional comments: On the FotLK dining package - I wonder if they can't say it, but depending on how many people, I wonder if they pull your kid up for the finale if you do the dining package. That's probably dirty pool to say you are paying for your kid to get that extra experience vs random audience members, but our daughter got to be a volunteer at both Flights of Wonder and FotLK one trip and it totally made her trip. I can't imagine they will sell a huge number of these, but since it costs them nothing I'm sure they can make it work.



This is one thing I hope they DON'T do. Generally I don't mind these stupid upsells they do because in theory it allows Disney to keep their prices down for the rest of us. But I'm not a fan of anything that removes or reduces the chance of magic for those who don't pay into things like this. Especially kids.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   New World Drive Overpass Opens August 15 Near the Magic Kingdom Auto Plaza


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Check-In Location for "Ultimate Nights of Adventure" Tour Changed at Animal Kingdom


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Larry Dotson has been at Epcot so many times this year, I swear it feels like every 2 weeks he is there signing artwork.  I would love some change up and flavor in the Rotation of the Disney Artists in Epcot. No disrespect to Mr Dotson but its getting kinda stale




even the article kinda feels that way as the second time it is listed it use the phrase "once again will be ..."


I do know the Kevin-John did the official artwork for the Food and Wine Festival and don't know his exact schedule yet but I believe he will be doing signings at some point during the festival


----------



## ejgonz2

danikoski said:


> To be honest, I looked at a list of IPs from Fox, and besides Avatar and the Marvel IPs, I didn't see a whole lot that was up Disney's alley.



If the movies were more current, an Ice Age overlay to Dinoland might work.

And agree that Rio isn't the best property, but if they're adding Brazil and want a ride in a park that needs some new rides a kiddie version of FoP based on Rio or something like that would fit well.


----------



## rteetz

Disney has confirmed the FOTLK packages

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ng-packages-coming-to-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> even the article kinda feels that way as the second time it is listed it use the phrase "once again will be ..."
> 
> 
> I do know the Kevin-John did the official artwork for the Food and Wine Festival and don't know his exact schedule yet but I believe he will be doing signings at some point during the festival




I would love for Darren Wilson to be there more often as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First look at Chicken Guy food

https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1024743084532400128?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New menu at Boardwalk Pizza Window

https://t.co/9LZl0t0bGb?amp=1


----------



## UncleMike101

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS - Lake Dorado restaurant construction at Disney's Coronado Springs Resort


Ya know........
If someones going to cite a location with a Spanish, name they should have the good grace to either translate the entire name into English or leave it in Spanish.
It's either Lago Dorado, or Golden Lake....
It's the same as saying Saint Francisco instead of San Francisco.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First look at Chicken Guy food
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1024743084532400128?s=21




Not sure if this was posted yet, but this is the menu.  Sides are extra so still looking at $10-14 for a full meal with side and drink.  Still not too bad for Disney - if the food is ok


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet, but this is the menu.  Sides are extra so still looking at $10-14 for a full meal with side and drink.  Still not too bad for Disney - if the food is ok


I guess when I go somewhere really cool, like Disney, I want to eat at places that are not "regular, stores across the country" kind of places, I also include Rainforest and the other "chains"...   Now I don't know if this is or isn't like that, because I haven't ever eaten there, but to me it looks like a lot of other fast food menus. Maybe some folks like them because they are known and comfortable.  Just me, maybe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> I guess when I go somewhere really cool, like Disney, I want to eat at places that are not "regular, stores across the country" kind of places, I also include Rainforest and the other "chains"...   Now I don't know if this is or isn't like that, because I haven't ever eaten there, but to me it looks like a lot of other fast food menus. Maybe some folks like them because they are known and comfortable.  Just me, maybe.



pretty sure this is a unique location - Guy has other places in Cali but this is the only "Chicken Guy"


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> pretty sure this is a unique location - Guy has other places in Cali but this is the only "Chicken Guy"


Thanks...  had never heard of it before, but I don't get out much...  HA HA HA  If they had one in the Mall of America, I might have tried it.....


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> James Gunn’s Fate With Disney Lies In Bob Iger’s Hands



Reading that article and seeing the letter from the GotG actors (and others?), the conspiracy theorist in me wonders if no one “wanted” to take over for Gunn, as a show of support for him.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Thanks...  had never heard of it before, but I don't get out much...  HA HA HA  If they had one in the Mall of America, I might have tried it.....



yeah, I mean, I don't think it is the most original thing every - sort of seems like a Chick Fil A hepped up on Mountain Dew


----------



## skier_pete

So - I saw this linked on FB - Riviera has received it's timeshare license. This is telling because the last three DVC Resorts got there licenses between 276 and 314 days of opening up the resort. If we assume a similar timeline - this says that Riviera is going to open up sometime around May or June of next year, which likely means it goes on sale shortly after the first of the year. This ALSO (to me anyways) indicates that the Skyway system will be open by that point. It's unlikely they want ANYONE staying at Riviera that they have to bus to Epcot/DHS. 

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...eshare-license-for-riviera-resort#prettyPhoto


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> So - I saw this linked on FB - Riviera has received it's timeshare license. This is telling because the last three DVC Resorts got there licenses between 276 and 314 days of opening up the resort. If we assume a similar timeline - this says that Riviera is going to open up sometime around May or June of next year, which likely means it goes on sale shortly after the first of the year. This ALSO (to me anyways) indicates that the Skyway system will be open by that point. It's unlikely they want ANYONE staying at Riviera that they have to bus to Epcot/DHS.
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...eshare-license-for-riviera-resort#prettyPhoto



Nice update.

Grabbed a few more shots with the camera.











From Canada's top stairs. Note that hotel in the upper right corner, maybe BC?


----------



## jade1

Rat with Swan from Mexico:






Guardians from America theater:






GOTG and TT from France bridge:






Japan area:


----------



## Hojobones

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New menu at Boardwalk Pizza Window
> 
> https://t.co/9LZl0t0bGb?amp=1



I was hoping this would get better, but according to the article it doesn’t look like it. This might be the worst pizza at WDW imo


----------



## dachsie

MommaBerd said:


> Reading that article and seeing the letter from the GotG actors (and others?), the conspiracy theorist in me wonders if no one “wanted” to take over for Gunn, as a show of support for him.


There is an article posted about an hour ago that he wont be reinstated.
https://variety.com/2018/film/news/james-gunn-disney-wont-rehire-guardians-of-the-galaxy-1202892424/


----------



## TomServo27

dachsie said:


> There is an article posted about an hour ago that he wont be reinstated.
> https://variety.com/2018/film/news/james-gunn-disney-wont-rehire-guardians-of-the-galaxy-1202892424/


Actually it just says it’s unlikely.


----------



## The Pho

dachsie said:


> There is an article posted about an hour ago that he wont be reinstated.
> https://variety.com/2018/film/news/james-gunn-disney-wont-rehire-guardians-of-the-galaxy-1202892424/



There's not much real information there.   While I also don't exactly see Disney reversing the decision, the article only cites a person close to the matter who doesn't say much more than they don't see it happening.


----------



## Farro

Hojobones said:


> I was hoping this would get better, but according to the article it doesn’t look like it. *This might be the worst pizza at WDW imo*



So that makes me want to try it, just to say I did.


----------



## The Pho

Farro said:


> So that makes me want to try it, just to say I did.


You'll regret it.   I think I've only had one pizza that was worse.


----------



## intertile

Eta: never mind others have said samething


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New items at ABC Commissary 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/review-ab...-fancy-desserts-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## writerguyfl

MommaBerd said:


> Reading that article and seeing the letter from the GotG actors (and others?), the conspiracy theorist in me wonders if no one “wanted” to take over for Gunn, as a show of support for him.





dachsie said:


> There is an article posted about an hour ago that he wont be reinstated.





TomServo27 said:


> Actually it just says it’s unlikely.





The Pho said:


> There's not much real information there.   While I also don't exactly see Disney reversing the decision, the article only cites a person close to the matter who doesn't say much more than they don't see it happening.



Without question, the opinions of the talent are important.  But, a director interacts with hundreds of people on a film set.  Many of those people belong to various guilds or unions.  That includes writers, producers, costumers, make-up/hair stylists, casting, stage crew, and more.  The last thing Disney would want would be create a problem with one of these groups.

For the record, I have no clue if any of these groups are involved or if any of them are against Gunn's rehiring.  I'm only mentioning it to provide context of why this is a complex situation.


----------



## skier_pete

jade1 said:


> Nice update.
> 
> From Canada's top stairs. Note that hotel in the upper right corner, maybe BC?



That is definitely Bonnet Creek - So are all these pictures from the top of the stairs in Canada? I find this an interesting shot, because it's pretty clear that even at that elevated level the resort is not going to be particularly intrusive. In fact, I've never once noticed bonnet creek from the ground level. I will be curious to see what it looks like on the ground around different parts of WS.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is supposedly building the race simulator from Cars 3 for Lightning McQueens racing academy at DHS

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/lightning...ructed-for-his-new-show-at-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Moliphino

UncleMike101 said:


> Ya know........
> If someones going to cite a location with a Spanish, name they should have the good grace to either translate the entire name into English or leave it in Spanish.
> It's either Lago Dorado, or Golden Lake....
> It's the same as saying Saint Francisco instead of San Francisco.



And Disney calls it Lago Dorado on all maps, etc. for Coronado. It's just weird they used Lake in the article at all.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is supposedly building the race simulator from Cars 3 for Lightning McQueens racing academy at DHS
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/lightning...ructed-for-his-new-show-at-hollywood-studios/



Wow .. this new attraction will be a lot neater than I think a lot of us were anticipating. Definitely give me something "new" to do at DHS in 2019 if SWGE doesn't open by the time of my last trip of that year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look inside Chicken Guy

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/chi...-and-taste-at-chicken-guy!-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Digital key rolls out further 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/ability-t...kingdom-lodge-jambo-house-and-kidani-village/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Epcot Skyliner Update

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-di...to-take-shape-at-epcot-international-gateway/


----------



## mikeamizzle

Good news on the speedy digital key rollout.


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> So are all these pictures from the top of the stairs in Canada? I find this an interesting shot, because it's pretty clear that even at that elevated level the resort is not going to be particularly intrusive. In fact, I've never once noticed bonnet creek from the ground level. I will be curious to see what it looks like on the ground around different parts of WS.



The first was on the ground level/path. The next 2 were up the stairs-one zoomed in further.

Zooming makes it worse of course.

Just walking I doubt anyone will notice Riviera unless they are looking for it, similar to BC.

And the only possible way to see it is from Canada to UK.

Unless they still add a restaurant on top or something I suppose.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is supposedly building the race simulator from Cars 3 for Lightning McQueens racing academy at DHS
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/lightning...ructed-for-his-new-show-at-hollywood-studios/



Wow - I immediately though "Disney DISH"?  Not sure how they will incorporate the audience into this - but could be cool I guess. Not that this is directed at me, but love them adding more things to DHS in anticipation of SW:GE. How about a new show for the Theater of the Stars. And why not do TWO shows, leave B&tB there twice a day and another show 3 times a day, use the same cast. Why not? 

In news that only matters to me: I hit 10,000 likes!  *Clutches Oscar* You like me, you really like me!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Wow - I immediately though "Disney DISH"?  Not sure how they will incorporate the audience into this - but could be cool I guess. Not that this is directed at me, but love them adding more things to DHS in anticipation of SW:GE. How about a new show for the Theater of the Stars. And why not do TWO shows, leave B&tB there twice a day and another show 3 times a day, use the same cast. Why not?
> 
> In news that only matters to me: I hit 10,000 likes!  *Clutches Oscar* You like me, you really like me!


Yeah if true I’m interested to see how it works. 

I don’t even remember when I hit 10K


----------



## wareagle57

Hojobones said:


> I was hoping this would get better, but according to the article it doesn’t look like it. This might be the worst pizza at WDW imo


 
Is there good Pizza ANYWHERE in WDW, other than Via Napoli? I've never found it. And I love a good "cheap" pizza.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Is there good Pizza ANYWHERE in WDW, other than Via Napoli? I've never found it. And I love a good "cheap" pizza.


Blaze would be a decent cheap pizza but it’s a chain.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> Is there good Pizza ANYWHERE in WDW, other than Via Napoli? I've never found it. And I love a good "cheap" pizza.



Blaze is pretty good, though a bit of a chain

Via Napoli is ok, though I think a bit overpriced (we have similar near where I live for cheaper)


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> Blaze would be a decent cheap pizza but it’s a chain.



Yeah I'm not really a fan of Blaze. All of those create your own "Subway" style pizza joints taste the same to me.


----------



## hakepb

TheMaxRebo said:


> Blaze is pretty good, though a bit of a chain
> 
> Via Napoli is ok, though I think a bit overpriced (we have similar near where I live for cheaper)


It’s Disney priced. 
 It’s cheaper for our family to eat pizzas (we get a 1/2 meter and a large) at Via Napoli than eat burgers at the Plaza, so it’s a good TS value compared to other Disney TS options.

Plus, in my area, while I’ve tried several local wood fired pizzas, I still haven’t found one better than Via Napoli.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hakepb said:


> It’s Disney priced.
> It’s cheaper for our family to eat pizzas (we get a 1/2 meter and a large) at Via Napoli than eat burgers at the Plaza, so it’s a good TS value compared to other Disney TS options.
> 
> Plus, in my area, while I’ve tried several local wood fired pizzas, I still haven’t found one better than Via Napoli.



maybe we just didn't do Via Nappoli the right way but when the bill came my reaction was "wow, that added up and was pretty pricey" much more than at other meals at WDW


----------



## The Pho

wareagle57 said:


> Is there good Pizza ANYWHERE in WDW, other than Via Napoli? I've never found it. And I love a good "cheap" pizza.


The pizza at Picabu in the Dolphin is pretty good.  Don't see it being anybody's favorite. 

Also Trattoria Al Forno on the Boardwalk has great pizza (and meatballs and salads and deserts), which is funny since the terrible pizza place is right next to it. It's also not really a pizza place though, just an Italian restaurant that has some pizza.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - Kevin-John released his tentative schedule for signings at the EPCOT Food & Wine Festival - dates should be confirmed next week:

TENTATIVE DATES for [his] autograph signings at the EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival - (tentative only)
August 30,31
September 1, 13, 14, 15, 21, 22, 23
October 6, 7, 8
November 10, 11, 12
***confirmed dates should be released next week***


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Blaze is pretty good, though a bit of a chain
> 
> Via Napoli is ok, though I think a bit overpriced (we have similar near where I live for cheaper)



Yea for DS Blaze is at least somewhat affordable and pretty tasty, and a great spot to sit on the Springs. We like it.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

wareagle57 said:


> Is there good Pizza ANYWHERE in WDW, other than Via Napoli? I've never found it. And I love a good "cheap" pizza.



We were pleasantly surprised by the pizza at Splitsville in DS.


----------



## jade1

Cinderumbrella said:


> We were pleasantly surprised by the pizza at Splitsville in DS.



Yep wasn't bad either.

Sad they enclosed that upper deck though, or at least can't "open" the upper deck anymore.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - Kevin-John released his tentative schedule for signings at the EPCOT Food & Wine Festival - dates should be confirmed next week:
> 
> TENTATIVE DATES for [his] autograph signings at the EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival - (tentative only)
> August 30,31
> September 1, 13, 14, 15, 21, 22, 23
> October 6, 7, 8
> November 10, 11, 12
> ***confirmed dates should be released next week***
> 
> View attachment 340928


No dates I’m there


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> No dates I’m there




How long till you just move to Orlando Permanently so you can not miss so much?  The addiction is strong


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> How long till you just move to Orlando Permanently so you can not miss so much?  The addiction is strong


Not soon enough...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> No dates I’m there



I know he said he has a trip out west for part of October which is why fewer dates that much

I'll be there August 30th, so hopefully will have time to stop by and say hi and (probably) buy the festival art


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - Kevin-John released his tentative schedule for signings at the EPCOT Food & Wine Festival - dates should be confirmed next week:
> 
> TENTATIVE DATES for [his] autograph signings at the EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival - (tentative only)
> August 30,31
> September 1, 13, 14, 15, 21, 22, 23
> October 6, 7, 8
> November 10, 11, 12
> ***confirmed dates should be released next week***
> 
> View attachment 340928


Love his art work.  He's also fun to just chat with.  Looking forward to seeing him during the F&W Festival.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

American idol is stopping at WDW for auditions 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...erican-idol-nationwide-bus-tour-auditions.htm


----------



## UncleMike101

Moliphino said:


> And Disney calls it Lago Dorado on all maps, etc. for Coronado. It's just weird they used Lake in the article at all.


Yup.....
Modern Interpretive Journalism at work.


----------



## hakepb

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe we just didn't do Via Nappoli the right way but when the bill came my reaction was "wow, that added up and was pretty pricey" much more than at other meals at WDW


Appetizers/sides/desserts/alcohol could add up quickly.
We mostly just do pizzas and soda (they bring out “free” bread to start, anyway) and it’s ~$18 person before tip


----------



## JaxDad

OKW Lover said:


> Love his art work.  He's also fun to just chat with.  Looking forward to seeing him during the F&W Festival.


I guess it looks better in person. From the picture, I was trying to figure out which was uglier, his print or his shirt.


----------



## CJK

Cinderumbrella said:


> We were pleasantly surprised by the pizza at Splitsville in DS.


This! We loved it, and make a point of eating it every trip. We grab a table on the patio and listen to the music.


----------



## romitaz

Farro said:


> So that makes me want to try it, just to say I did.


Maybe my palette is just not refined enough but we always have enjoyed the pizza there. We grab a slice on the way back to the room. It's nice to sit and wind down with a slice and a beer before heading to the room for the night.  Of course, we don't have any "good" pizzas in the Deep South I guess.   To each their own I guess.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Digital key rolls out further
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/ability-t...kingdom-lodge-jambo-house-and-kidani-village/


I guess I still don't see the point of this .. when every resort guest gets a Magic Band. Why would I want to whip out my phone to open my door when I have something attached to my wrist that doesn't require me to: - unlock my phone, open the app, navigate to the "unlock door" part of MDE, and then hold my phone to my door. A process that could take 30-60 seconds as opposed to the 2 seconds it takes to lift my wrist to the door?

Is this a technology rollout that will allow them to eventually just stop giving away Magic Bands (and make it a paid option) and have guests just utilize their own smart phone? Or is this just something being rolled out to the Deluxe hotels to make them "feel" fancy and high-tech? Do people in Deluxe resorts not use/like Magic Bands? (Because they find it so garish or plebian?) 

I guess I just don't understand the money spent on this redundancy when all this money was sunk into the Magic bands.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> I guess I still don't see the point of this .. when every resort guest gets a Magic Band. Why would I want to whip out my phone to open my door when I have something attached to my wrist that doesn't require me to: - unlock my phone, open the app, navigate to the "unlock door" part of MDE, and then hold my phone to my door. A process that could take 30-60 seconds as opposed to the 2 seconds it takes to lift my wrist to the door?
> 
> Is this a technology rollout that will allow them to eventually just stop giving away Magic Bands (and make it a paid option) and have guests just utilize their own smart phone? Or is this just something being rolled out to the Deluxe hotels to make them "feel" fancy and high-tech? Do people in Deluxe resorts not use/like Magic Bands? (Because they find it so garish or plebian?)
> 
> I guess I just don't understand the money spent on this redundancy when all this money was sunk into the Magic bands.


Not everyone likes the magicband. This gives people another option. Also if you forget your band in your room you have your phone as an option.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New patent shows Disney developing moving floors for virtual reality experiences

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...oving-floors-for-virtual-reality-attractions/

let's go live to Imagineering:


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Yeah if true I’m interested to see how it works.
> 
> I don’t even remember when I hit 10K



I don't even aspire to be as popular as you @rteetz!



wareagle57 said:


> Is there good Pizza ANYWHERE in WDW, other than Via Napoli? I've never found it. And I love a good "cheap" pizza.



I would say some of the flatbreads are really good - though I guess not technically pizza. We enjoy the flatbread special....Edit: At AKL (somehow that got cut off!) 



TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe we just didn't do Via Napoli the right way but when the bill came my reaction was "wow, that added up and was pretty pricey" much more than at other meals at WDW



See - we just ordered a large pizza for the 3 of us. Price is terrible ($30 for a pizza?) but when it comes to a sit-down Disney restaurant it's pretty good. If you each order individual pizzas it'll kill you.


----------



## Firebird060

Im curious how much a head will be at the new Brazilian steak house that gets built in the Brazilian pavilion at Epcot. I wouldn't be suprised if we see 75 to 90 dollars a person


----------



## sarahatthesea

rteetz said:


> Not everyone likes the magicband. This gives people another option. Also if you forget your band in your room you have your phone as an option.



Or (I'm hoping!) for when your magicband won't unlock the door. Happens to me every trip.


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> I would say some of the flatbreads are really good - though I guess not technically pizza. We enjoy the flatbread special



Yeah, I actually really like the flatbreads at Pinocchio's, though I don't think that's a popular opinion, and like you said it isn't REALLY pizza. Pizza in the actual theme parks is just embarrassingly bad though.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Going to see Christopher Robin in a few hours. I'm pretty excited, I love Ewan MacGregor. I don't think it will do the best in box office but that probably doesn't matter because they already have the merch out in full force.

Also got our tickets with Movie Pass, which was a bit odd since I thought they weren't going to let people see Christopher Robin or the Meg.


----------



## danikoski

wareagle57 said:


> Is there good Pizza ANYWHERE in WDW, other than Via Napoli? I've never found it. And I love a good "cheap" pizza.



Some of the flat bread pizzas were tasty when we were there in Feb 2017. Although, it wasn't all of them. I'm not quite sure how Disney did that, but you can order a flat bread pizza at one place that tastes either tons better or tons worse then at another.


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Going to see Christopher Robin in a few hours. I'm pretty excited, I love Ewan MacGregor. I don't think it will do the best in box office but that probably doesn't matter because they already have the merch out in full force.
> 
> Also got our tickets with Movie Pass, which was a bit odd since I thought they weren't going to let people see Christopher Robin or the Meg.



If I had to guess, I'd say MoviePass had no idea how to implement the blocks and probably doesn't have enough workers left to write the software. They only survived into this month with a vicious bridge loan. I will be surprised if they make it to October, despite raising prices 50% and trying to limit what people can see.


----------



## danikoski

romitaz said:


> Maybe my palette is just not refined enough but we always have enjoyed the pizza there. We grab a slice on the way back to the room. It's nice to sit and wind down with a slice and a beer before heading to the room for the night.  Of course, we don't have any "good" pizzas in the Deep South I guess.   To each their own I guess.



Not sure where in the South you are at, but there are some good pizza places in Georgia. For a chain, Mellow Mushroom is pretty good, and they are pretty common in the South.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jknezek said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say MoviePass had no idea how to implement the blocks and probably doesn't have enough workers left to write the software. They only survived into this month with a vicious bridge loan. I will be surprised if they make it to October, despite raising prices 50% and trying to limit what people can see.



We were guessing that it might have to do with the fact that our nearest theater allows e-ticketing, so I didn't know if that changed anything.

I hope it doesn't fail, we've seen so many movies with that. And movies are expensive


----------



## amalone1013

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Going to see Christopher Robin in a few hours. I'm pretty excited, I love Ewan MacGregor. I don't think it will do the best in box office but that probably doesn't matter because they already have the merch out in full force.
> 
> Also got our tickets with Movie Pass, which was a bit odd since I thought they weren't going to let people see Christopher Robin or the Meg.


I'm excited for this too. Think we might take our in laws along this weekend because my mother in law is a huge Winnie the Pooh fan.


----------



## mikeamizzle

sarahatthesea said:


> Or (I'm hoping!) for when your magicband won't unlock the door. Happens to me every trip.



Exactly. Have had home some brutal check-in attempts at the Beach Club in the past with a magic band that just wouldn't "connect" to our new room reservation for whatever reason.

Many of those who have stayed in the "maze" resort's in the recent past can relate I am sure.


----------



## rowrbazzle

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We were guessing that it might have to do with the fact that our nearest theater allows e-ticketing, so I didn't know if that changed anything.
> 
> I hope it doesn't fail, we've seen so many movies with that. And movies are expensive



I've heard good things about AMC's new A-List program. It's $19.95 per month for up to 3 movies a week, including 3D, IMAX, etc. Of course it's only good at AMC.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney Jr’s Vamiprina coming to Disney park’s - part of halloween parties but also regular meet and greets and tab hollywood and Vine

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...een-time/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0802180808180002E

I think it is a pretty good shown but calling the songs “Broadway-caliber” seems a bit of a stretch


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rowrbazzle said:


> I've heard good things about AMC's new A-List program. It's $19.95 per month for up to 3 movies a week, including 3D, IMAX, etc. Of course it's only good at AMC.



That’s a pretty good price - not much more than a single movie

Now just need someone to invent Babbysitter-pass (well, I guess they have that, it’s called a “Nanny” and it’s a lot more than $19.95/month)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We were guessing that it might have to do with the fact that our nearest theater allows e-ticketing, so I didn't know if that changed anything.
> 
> I hope it doesn't fail, we've seen so many movies with that. And movies are expensive


We've been going to AMC $5 ticket Tuesdays now for a while. And it's been made so much better now that you can reserve online for the $5 price (before you had to physically go to the theater to buy the tickets at the reduced price). We average probably 2 movies per month with some months going by without seeing a movie and other ones seeing more than 2.


----------



## writerguyfl

tlmadden73 said:


> I guess I still don't see the point of this .. when every resort guest gets a Magic Band. Why would I want to whip out my phone to open my door when I have something attached to my wrist that doesn't require me to: - unlock my phone, open the app, navigate to the "unlock door" part of MDE, and then hold my phone to my door. A process that could take 30-60 seconds as opposed to the 2 seconds it takes to lift my wrist to the door?
> 
> Is this a technology rollout that will allow them to eventually just stop giving away Magic Bands (and make it a paid option) and have guests just utilize their own smart phone? Or is this just something being rolled out to the Deluxe hotels to make them "feel" fancy and high-tech? Do people in Deluxe resorts not use/like Magic Bands? (Because they find it so garish or plebian?)
> 
> I guess I just don't understand the money spent on this redundancy when all this money was sunk into the Magic bands.



As *rteetz* notes, not all guests have Magic Bands.  I think people tend to forget (or maybe they don't know) that Disney World does a lot of meetings and conventions.  Those people typically won't have Magic Bands but nearly 100% of them have smart phones.

Part of getting that type of business means keeping up with the Joneses.  All of the major hotel chains are adding this type of functionality.  Although not having it wouldn't keep a meeting planner from booking, it would be a negative mark against Disney.  Given the price Disney commands, meeting planners aren't going to overlook too many of those small negatives.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rowrbazzle said:


> I've heard good things about AMC's new A-List program. It's $19.95 per month for up to 3 movies a week, including 3D, IMAX, etc. Of course it's only good at AMC.



It is a decent deal. If we did this I think it's be an every other month thing, if they even let you have it for only a month at a time.


----------



## ejgonz2

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Jr’s Vamiprina coming to Disney park’s - part of halloween parties but also regular meet and greets and tab hollywood and Vine
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...een-time/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0802180808180002E
> 
> I think it is a pretty good shown but calling the songs “Broadway-caliber” seems a bit of a stretch



Who is she replacing at H&V? I’m guessing Jake?


----------



## dina444444

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It is a decent deal. If we did this I think it's be an every other month thing, if they even let you have it for only a month at a time.


It’s a 3 month minimum commitment. If you cancel there is a 6 month waiting period to sign up again.


----------



## MissGina5

wareagle57 said:


> Yeah I'm not really a fan of Blaze. All of those create your own "Subway" style pizza joints taste the same to me.


The Italian place at the Boardwalk is actually really great


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ejgonz2 said:


> Who is she replacing at H&V? I’m guessing Jake?



Didn’t say but probably him.  They just swapped out Goofy for Manny sonother options are Sofia and Doc .  Can’t see them getting rid of Sofia.  Maybe Doc, but probably Jake (unless they just add her and not drop anyone)


----------



## ejgonz2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Didn’t say but probably him.  They just swapped out Goofy for Manny sonother options are Sofia and Doc .  Can’t see them getting rid of Sofia.  Maybe Doc, but probably Jake (unless they just add her and not drop anyone)



Can’t see Doc or Sofia going yet either.  Guess they could just add her, but that wouldn’t be their MO


----------



## mollmoll4

ejgonz2 said:


> Who is she replacing at H&V? I’m guessing Jake?



That’s what I’m afraid of! My 3 year old would be devastated. He sleeps with his stuffed Jake every night and always talks about breakfasts with him at Disney :/


----------



## Sweettears

The Pho said:


> The pizza at Picabu in the Dolphin is pretty good.  Don't see it being anybody's favorite.
> 
> Also Trattoria Al Forno on the Boardwalk has great pizza (and meatballs and salads and deserts), which is funny since the terrible pizza place is right next to it. It's also not really a pizza place though, just an Italian restaurant that has some pizza.


Saw a recent review of I believe Pizzafari and they gave the pizza a decent review. Never been so I can’t offer an opinion.


----------



## Sweettears

Firebird060 said:


> Im curious how much a head will be at the new Brazilian steak house that gets built in the Brazilian pavilion at Epcot. I wouldn't be suprised if we see 75 to 90 dollars a person


The first three credit table service.


----------



## Mika02

Sweettears said:


> The first three credit table service.



If it was Rodizio I would do 3 credits no problem lol Although tasty meats


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Just saw Christopher Robin. Very delightful. Of course the story is very similar to hook and finding Neverland, but let's be honest, there's only so many different story types out there.

I was never the biggest Winnie the Pooh fan but now I want a new style Pooh.

If you see it.. Stay during the credits. There's a very special guest. Very 'old Disney'.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just saw Christopher Robin. Very delightful. Of course the story is very similar to hook and finding Neverland, but let's be honest, there's only so many different story types out there.
> 
> I was never the biggest Winnie the Pooh fan but now I want a new style Pooh.
> 
> If you see it.. Stay during the credits. There's a very special guest. Very 'old Disney'.


Now I am excited to see this!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UO Passholder Appreciation Days 2018 Details Released


----------



## rteetz

*News*

  World of Chima Themed Area Gets Removed from LEGOLAND Florida's Park Map


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney is Developing a “Moving Floor” to Enhance the Feeling of Walking in Virtual Reality


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More Chicken Guy...

REVIEW: Chicken Guy! at Disney Springs Offers Affordable Dining That Somehow Doesn’t Disappoint


----------



## rteetz

*News*

2018 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Pins Releasing August 17th!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Ballyhoo! New Resort Merchandise Arrives at Disney’s Boardwalk


----------



## rteetz

*News/History
*
PHOTOS: Disneyland’s Parade History is Showcased in Amazing Murals – Part 1
PHOTOS: Disneyland’s Parade History is Showcased in Amazing Murals – Part 2


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN and Top Rank Announce Seven-Year Agreement


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Guests Can Enjoy a Free Night’s Stay at Select Good Neighbor Hotels


----------



## koala1966

danikoski said:


> Some of the flat bread pizzas were tasty when we were there in Feb 2017. Although, it wasn't all of them. I'm not quite sure how Disney did that, but you can order a flat bread pizza at one place that tastes either tons better or tons worse then at another.


This is true, the flatbread at Contempo Cafe is much better than the what they sell at Gasparilla Grill. Most of the resort quick services have flatbread and they are not equal. I don't remember having flatbread in the parks, but I avoid Pinocchio's.


----------



## PolyRob

mikeamizzle said:


> Exactly. Have had home some brutal check-in attempts at the Beach Club in the past with a magic band that just wouldn't "connect" to our new room reservation for whatever reason.
> 
> Many of those who have stayed in the "maze" resort's in the recent past can relate I am sure.



My first MagicBand issue started at the YC in 2016 so I am with you!  It was a very unpleasant experience that carried throughout about 7 more trips and has finally seemed to have been resolved with the creation of a brand new account and migration of all my active information. It was a complete nightmare since IT decided to do it as I checked-in to CSR, but in the long run, I guess the process and wasted hours on the phone with IT and in line at GR during my trip was worth it.

Maybe this feature will bypass the MagicBand limitations since it is directly linked to the MDE account rather than a band with an ID accessing the account information. I would have gladly used my phone to enter my room and deal with the IT headache later on than immediately walking all the way back to the front desk multiple times.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney wants the Star Wars rights it gave to TNT/TBS back...

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...id-to-seek-star-wars-rights-back-from-tbs-tnt


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 2018 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Pins Releasing August 17th!


Hmm...Is that the first pin in the new style of Mickey shorts? I don't recall seeing any pins in that style of Mickey and Minnie when I was there in July.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Hmm...Is that the first pin in the new style of Mickey shorts? I don't recall seeing any pins in that style of Mickey and Minnie when I was there in July.



Yeah it does look like that style.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

danikoski said:


> Some of the flat bread pizzas were tasty when we were there in Feb 2017


We always get the flatbread pizza at Capt Cooks over at the Polynesian. Paired with a Dole Whip, of course!


----------



## mara512

https://www.travelandleisure.com/attractions/amusement-parks/columbus-ohio-amusement-park

Has this been posted?  If so sorry for duplication


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mara512 said:


> https://www.travelandleisure.com/attractions/amusement-parks/columbus-ohio-amusement-park
> 
> Has this been posted?  If so sorry for duplication



Looks like it's time to move back to Columbus.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mara512 said:


> https://www.travelandleisure.com/attractions/amusement-parks/columbus-ohio-amusement-park
> 
> Has this been posted?  If so sorry for duplication



Interesting.  Few thoughts:

- Planet Oasis reminds me of Ready Player One 
- “Planet Oasis is located in Ohio because it's the center of the universe,” --- um, wrong, I am the center of the Universe   ... but seriously, first time I ever heard Ohio referred to at that
- "Construction is set to begin in December, and parts of the park could open as soon as 2019." ... so they will build the entire thing within 1 year?


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting.  Few thoughts:
> 
> - Planet Oasis reminds me of Ready Player One
> - “Planet Oasis is located in Ohio because it's the center of the universe,” --- um, wrong, I am the center of the Universe   ... but seriously, *first time I ever heard Ohio referred to at that*
> - "Construction is set to begin in December, and parts of the park could open as soon as 2019." ... so they will build the entire thing within 1 year?



You haven't met someone from Ohio! Bazinga!

It does seem awful quick to get it up and running. The interesting thing is that Columbus (like much of the North) has winter - and therefore it's unlikely they are open year-round. It seems like a huge investment for something that can't have year-round business. 

There's also an EXTREMELY MISLEADING STATEMENT in this article:



> It will be built on 350 acres of land in Sunbury, or about four times the current size of Disneyland.



So - this statement is indeed correct - DisneyLAND park (just the park) is about 85 acres - which this would be about 4 times bigger than that. However, the total of the Disneyland Resort is 500 acres, so in fact it is SMALLER than DLR. Also, they are clearly hoping people will be confused with Florida's resort when they say "Disneyland", which of course it doesn't come close to. A better comparable might be Universal for those that have only been to Florida, which is also close to 500 acres.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting.  Few thoughts:
> 
> - Planet Oasis reminds me of Ready Player One
> - “Planet Oasis is located in Ohio because it's the center of the universe,” --- um, wrong, I am the center of the Universe   ... but seriously, first time I ever heard Ohio referred to at that
> - "Construction is set to begin in December, and parts of the park could open as soon as 2019." ... so they will build the entire thing within 1 year?


It seems they are heavily referencing Ready Player One, but not officially tied to it.

1) The Oasis - is the name of the virtual world in Ready Player One
2) Columbus, Ohio is where Ready Player One is set (where the main character lives, where the company that owns the Oasis is headquartered).

The article is a bit misleading calling it "bigger than Disneyland" makes it seem bigger than it is. Just PR spin to get it some free press to make it sound like it is "similar" to Disneyland. 

It sounds more like a "entertainment" destination (with a few rides, shopping and restaurants, something you'd find in a tourist location like Myrtle Beach or Pigeon Forge .. but COLUMBUS? Huh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> It does seem awful quick to get it up and running. The interesting thing is that Columbus (like much of the North) has winter - and therefore it's unlikely they are open year-round. It seems like a huge investment for something that can't have year-round business.



Wondering if some of the "other" things will be totally indoors and thus can be open all year round - so the butterfly museum and retail and sky diving, etc.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We were guessing that it might have to do with the fact that our nearest theater allows e-ticketing, so I didn't know if that changed anything.
> 
> I hope it doesn't fail, we've seen so many movies with that. And movies are expensive



I think you're right about e-ticketing. We also saw it last night (LOVED it!) with Moviepass at an e-ticket theater. Today it's showing as unavailable (not "you've already seen this," but just grayed out) at non e-ticket theaters near us, while just saying "you've already seen this" at our home theater.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> It sounds more like a "entertainment" destination (with a few rides, shopping and restaurants, something you'd find in a tourist location like Myrtle Beach or Pigeon Forge .. but COLUMBUS? Huh


I don't think it's all that strange really. Actually I think it's probably a brillant idea should it all pan out money-wise and timeframe-wise.

They are obviously drawing on Cedar Point and King's Island appeal and hoping to divert guests away from those and/or offer a different experience.

Map wise with driving where it's located at (Sunbury) is almost exactly halfway between Cedar Point and King's Island. Cedar Fair Entertainment Company owns both Cedar Point and King's Island (among other parks).

FWIW concerning weather, attraction type, etc another article I read had this information: "...will offer more than two dozen wide-ranging attractions, including a saltwater lake as big as 20 acres with a sand beach. ...include indoor skydiving, go-kart racing, rock climbing, an indoor water park, skate park, BMX racing, e-sports and other attractions. It also would have a wellness center, hotels, a conference center and at least 70 restaurants, ranging from fast food to fine dining."


----------



## Brocktoon

tlmadden73 said:


> It sounds more like a "entertainment" destination (with a few rides, shopping and restaurants, something you'd find in a tourist location like Myrtle Beach or Pigeon Forge .. but COLUMBUS? Huh.



I agree, this sounds more like an entertainment district and I wonder if the amusement park section will really compare to something like Cedar Point.

Columbus does seem to be having a bit of a renaissance in the past few years.  I've had to travel there a few times a year for business and didn't know what to expect.  I was pleasantly surprised by the city ... sort of a college town vibe mixed with big city areas like Short North and the German Village.  I could see Planet Oasis being popular with the locals, but I don't know if this would be something people would go out of their way for.   Then again, people travel to Branson and Pigeon Forge.


----------



## jade1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Posted yet?
> 
> *Permits Filed for New Epcot Nighttime Spectacular Infrastructure*
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/permits-filed-for-new-epcot-nighttime-spectacular-infrastructure/



I wonder if reworking the middle of the lagoon (if that is what happens) would be the reason for a temporary show. 

Maybe something less elaborate during construction, around the edges or maybe just one central pyro launch along with the lasers etc.

Just until the work for the new show is done.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Brocktoon said:


> I agree, this sounds more like an entertainment district and I wonder if the amusement park section will really compare to something like Cedar Point.


This is just my take-I don't think they are trying to comparing themselves ride-wise to big behemoths like Cedar Point. Roller coaster junkies would probably not view this as a must see unless there is a revolutionary ride put there.

What I think they hope to do is draw people away from those places and spend their monies there in different ways. If I were to go to Cedar Point I'd probably spend maybe 2 days there (normally I only spend one day at Six Flags when I've gone to them) but this place seems like you could def. spend more than 2 days enjoying all they have to offer which appears to be a variety. And it would appeal to a wide variety of people. I believe from what I'm reading it's being built with driving distance in mind; an article I read said "nearly 105 million Americans within a five to six hour drive time".

The article I read labeled this place as a entertainment-recreation complex as well as another article called it a mixed-use complex and that seems more apt of a description than the originally linked article which made reference to size in comparison to DLR and called it a straight up amusement park.

My concern would be because this is developer-based in the sense that it's not Cedar Fair Entertainment opening this up, it's not Six Flags opening this up, it's not Disney opening this up. So I feel it's an ambitious venture and hopefully they don't run out of money, delay until eternity, etc. If it all pans out I'd be down for the drive if enough of it appeals to use even though for us it's 10 1/2 hours (or we'd just fly).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

back in May it was announced that in celebration of the 10th anniversary of Marvel Studios, Marvel Studios: Hero Acts is donating $1.25 million to provide transformative experiences to strengthen the lives of children impacted by serious illness - which included $450,000 to Starlight Children’s Foundation which would use the funds to produce more than 26,000 Starlight Gowns – the charity’s revolutionary new colorful and comfortable children’s hospital gowns.,

Just saw a tweet showing a number of the different Marvel and Star Wars themed hospital gowns that Disney will be providing to hospitals and thought they were pretty cool:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> My concern would be because this is developer-based in the sense that it's not Cedar Fair Entertainment opening this up, it's not Six Flags opening this up, it's not Disney opening this up. So I feel it's an ambitious venture and hopefully they don't run out of money, delay until eternity, etc.



See: Xanadu project at the Meadowlands in NJ, which still isn't done despite ground being broken in 2004 (and had an expected construction time of 2 years)


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> See: Xanadu project at the Meadowlands in NJ, which still isn't done despite ground being broken in 2004 (and had an expected construction time of 2 years)


Xanadu had so many other problems it's hard to compare to anything. It would take hours to list all the flaws with the various developers, owners, financiers, politicians and corrupt construction companies that have all taken a piece of the Xanadu project. Seriously, Xanadu, or The Revel which is also in NJ, might be two of the most poorly managed, from top to bottom, private construction projects ever undertaken in the U.S. There might be something similarly egregious in Vegas, but these two are just appalling. From idea to financing to execution to simple timing, nothing has ever been done properly. It's astonishing.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> See: Xanadu project at the Meadowlands in NJ, which still isn't done despite ground being broken in 2004 (and had an expected construction time of 2 years)


Yeah..that's my concern. You piqued my interest so I looked that up and an article from April of this year says it's 'on track' to be open in March of 2019----I guess don't cross your fingers lol.

I remember first time I went to Vegas Aria had been halted because they had run out of money (now Aria is complete with a new developer at least I think it was a new developer). On a smaller scale a shopping district in a nice (read high price tag for homes) area in my area the developer ran out of money and it sat with just a few things for a few years-new developer several years later took over and now it has a bunch of stuff. And while it is their business model (they build phases when they have the $ for it rather than build all at once) Schlitterbahn in our area is not complete (it's been open since 2009 with a total of 2 phases complete presently and having been announced in 2005, ground breaking in 2007).


----------



## Tigger's ally

Firebird060 said:


> Im curious how much a head will be at the new Brazilian steak house that gets built in the Brazilian pavilion at Epcot. I wouldn't be suprised if we see 75 to 90 dollars a person





TheMaxRebo said:


> back in May it was announced that in celebration of the 10th anniversary of Marvel Studios, Marvel Studios: Hero Acts is donating $1.25 million to provide transformative experiences to strengthen the lives of children impacted by serious illness - which included $450,000 to Starlight Children’s Foundation which would use the funds to produce more than 26,000 Starlight Gowns – the charity’s revolutionary new colorful and comfortable children’s hospital gowns.,
> 
> Just saw a tweet showing a number of the different Marvel and Star Wars themed hospital gowns that Disney will be providing to hospitals and thought they were pretty cool:
> View attachment 341115



Love it.  Anything to brighten up a children's hospital.  Wonderful effort!


----------



## jknezek

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah..that's my concern. You piqued my interest so I looked that up and an article from April of this year says it's 'on track' to be open in March of 2019----I guess don't cross your fingers lol.
> 
> I remember first time I went to Vegas Aria had been halted because they had run out of money (now Aria is complete with a new developer at least I think it was a new developer). On a smaller scale a shopping district in a nice (read high price tag for homes) area in my area the developer ran out of money and it sat with just a few things for a few years-new developer several years later took over and now it has a bunch of stuff. And while it is their business model (they build phases when they have the $ for it rather than build all at once) *Schlitterbahn in our area is not complete (it's been open since 2009 with a total of 2 phases complete presently and having been announced in 2005, ground breaking in 2007).*




Given Schlitterbahn's ownership current legal troubles, I would be interested to watch if that place grows anymore. Those guys are in deep, face down right now.


----------



## tlmadden73

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I don't think it's all that strange really. Actually I think it's probably a brillant idea should it all pan out money-wise and timeframe-wise.
> 
> They are obviously drawing on Cedar Point and King's Island appeal and hoping to divert guests away from those and/or offer a different experience.
> 
> Map wise with driving where it's located at (Sunbury) is almost exactly halfway between Cedar Point and King's Island. Cedar Fair Entertainment Company owns both Cedar Point and King's Island (among other parks).
> 
> FWIW concerning weather, attraction type, etc another article I read had this information: "...will offer more than two dozen wide-ranging attractions, including a saltwater lake as big as 20 acres with a sand beach. ...include indoor skydiving, go-kart racing, rock climbing, an indoor water park, skate park, BMX racing, e-sports and other attractions. It also would have a wellness center, hotels, a conference center and at least 70 restaurants, ranging from fast food to fine dining."


I think they just have a brilliant marketing team that makes a "shopping center with some entertainment options" seem way bigger than it is.

This seems similar to Broadway at the Beach in Myrtle Beach -- a giant area that has attractions (Aquarium, mini-golf, movie theatre, (used to have MagiQuest)), has restaurants and tourist-style shops). Not a destination, but a place for locals and tourists to go to while there. So doesn't seem like a national story . .more just a local story.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I think they just have a brilliant marketing team that makes a "shopping center with some entertainment options" seem way bigger than it is.
> 
> This seems similar to Broadway at the Beach in Myrtle Beach -- a giant area that has attractions (Aquarium, mini-golf, movie theatre, (used to have MagiQuest)), has restaurants and tourist-style shops). Not a destination, but a place for locals and tourists to go to while there. So doesn't seem like a national story . .more just a local story.



yeah, but it is "FOUR TIMES THE SIZE OF DISNEYLAND!!!!" - so of course it is major National news!!!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> Given Schlitterbahn's ownership current legal troubles, I would be interested to watch if that place grows anymore. Those guys are in deep, face down right now.


Agreed.


----------



## cwoww

ejgonz2 said:


> Who is she replacing at H&V? I’m guessing Jake?



Less and less things for little boys at Disney anymore.  Everything is being over-run with things for little girls.  I really wish there were more things for boys.  we don't care about star wars stuff right now, hes never even seen it.     Wonder why everything is so heavily marketed to girls.  Boys like Disney too!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cwoww said:


> Less and less things for little boys at Disney anymore.  Everything is being over-run with things for little girls.  I really wish there were more things for boys.  we don't care about star wars stuff right now, hes never even seen it.     Wonder why everything is so heavily marketed to girls.  Boys like Disney too!



Well, obviously the princess dresses and stuff sell big, and the Princess marketing and "Dream Big Princess" is a big effort now

But you just mentioned Star Wars (which isn't really only for boys but probably skews a bit more "boy" in the traditional sense) and also all the marvel stuff, which due to the agreement can't have as big a presence in WDW but will in Disneyland.  And while they might remove Jake here Pirates still have a pretty big presence ... I don't know, seems like plenty of stuff for "boys"

I also see just more things marketed to "everyone" not boys vs girls.  They just added Mickey and Roadster Racer Goofy to H&V and I would think historically things like car racing would be more "boy" but that show features the girls racing too.  And a lot of the newer princesses I think appeal to boys and girls (I know for my son one of the high priority meets was with Anna)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, but it is "FOUR TIMES THE SIZE OF DISNEYLAND!!!!" - so of course it is major National news!!!!


It might be larger than Disneyland, but if it doesn't have more than 48 attractions, I'm not going.


----------



## Tigger's ally

cwoww said:


> Wonder why everything is so heavily marketed to girls.



Princesses man, Princesses!  Boys show up and do boys things.  Girls learn how to be a princess. Cant even imagine the income from Bibbidi Bobbidy.  We bought my twin sons coonskin hats, my daughter got a designer dress.  Yes, we were bad parents.  But, my boys got more use out of them coonskin hats than she did the dress.   Now, my grandtinker will get the whole treatment early next year....Princesses man, Princesses!


----------



## Mika02

cwoww said:


> Less and less things for little boys at Disney anymore.  Everything is being over-run with things for little girls.  I really wish there were more things for boys.  we don't care about star wars stuff right now, hes never even seen it.     Wonder why everything is so heavily marketed to girls.  Boys like Disney too!



I don't agree with this between Marvel, Star wars, Cars, Toy story and the regular Disney characters Boys are more then covered...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> It might be larger than Disneyland, but if it doesn't have more than 48 attractions, I'm not going.



so you are saying you skip EPCOT, Hollywood Studios, and Animal Kingdom?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> I think they just have a brilliant marketing team that makes a "shopping center with some entertainment options" seem way bigger than it is.
> 
> This seems similar to Broadway at the Beach in Myrtle Beach -- a giant area that has attractions (Aquarium, mini-golf, movie theatre, (used to have MagiQuest)), has restaurants and tourist-style shops). Not a destination, but a place for locals and tourists to go to while there. So doesn't seem like a national story . .more just a local story.


Eh.. a shopping center with some entertainment options doesn't quite seem to fit the descriptions given of the place. But that's just me. It seems more heavily focused on entertainment not shopping center. There's a conference center too, health and wellness center, a lot of hotels, and numerous sports oriented stuff, rides, etc. Obviously with how things go it could change but methinks the focus won't be on shopping much but rather actual experience driven.

I think it would have been at the very least regional (i.e. midwest) news anyways given what the project is. What made the issue to me is the first article calling it an amusement park and comparing it to DLR. They were reaching with those descriptions and just trying to capture attention.

*On a slight tangent you couldn't pay me to go back to Myrtle Beach. It's the only place on vacation (of all the places I've been) that I regret going to.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Coronado Springs Update

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...uction-at-disneys-coronado-springs-resort.htm


----------



## skier_pete

cwoww said:


> Less and less things for little boys at Disney anymore.  Everything is being over-run with things for little girls.  I really wish there were more things for boys.  we don't care about star wars stuff right now, hes never even seen it.     Wonder why everything is so heavily marketed to girls.  Boys like Disney too!



See and I would think you would get people that would say EVERYTHING going into DHS is marketing to boys. Toy Story, Star Wars, and the Lightning McQueen stuff all skew boy.  The Mickey/Minnie Runaway Railway maybe more even on that one, but certainly the rest. Plus Gaurdians in Epcot is definitely more boy oriented as well - so not sure I see where you are coming from here. (And especially if you completely dismiss Star Wars - which is far and a away the most heavily marketed property towards boys next to Marvel - which they are limited to in the parks.)


----------



## jlundeen

Mika02 said:


> I don't agree with this between Marvel, Star wars, Cars, Toy story and the regular Disney characters Boys are more then covered...


and don't forget the Pirate stuff....


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> so you are saying you skip EPCOT, Hollywood Studios, and Animal Kingdom?


Or Magic Kingdom!  

To my defense...The article says Disneyland. So, I'm comparing it to California instead of Florida.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First image from episode 9

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/j-j-abrams-teases-the-first-image-from-star-wars-episode-ix/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Metal detectors and X-ray machines now in place at Tokyo Disneyland 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/metal-detectors-and-x-ray-machines-installed-at-tokyo-disneyland-resort/


----------



## Mika02

jlundeen said:


> and don't forget the Pirate stuff....



Definitely this as well and with the Lion Guard a renewed interest in all things Lion King.

There is so many things my boys always miss something when they come to Disney. And I'm an equal opportunity parent so they love the princess too especially Tiana and Elsa and Anna.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

https://micechat.com/201702-disneyland-resort-update-summer-is-for-rusting/


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> *On a slight tangent you couldn't pay me to go back to Myrtle Beach. It's the only place on vacation (of all the places I've been) that I regret going to.



must not be a golfer?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Chicken Guy officially opens today!

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/chi...-officially-opens-today-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First image from episode 9
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/j-j-abrams-teases-the-first-image-from-star-wars-episode-ix/



Interesting to see who may really be in the Millennium cockpit.  This may be a little spoilery trivia from the comic books, but most folks aren't reading them anyway ... The current Poe Dameron book is covering the events on the Falcon directly after 'The Last Jedi' as well as what Black Squadron was up to during TJL.  After escaping Crait, Leia handed over the co-pilot seat to Nein Nunb (Lando's Falcon co-pilot from Return of the Jedi).  People are assuming Rey would co-Pilot with Chewie, but I wonder if we'll get a Chewie/Nein team for Ep 9.


----------



## larissawbb

Tigger's ally said:


> must not be a golfer?


My guess was all the drunk frat boys?


----------



## Hoodie

Mika02 said:


> I don't agree with this between Marvel, Star wars, Cars, Toy story and the regular Disney characters Boys are more then covered...



In terms of character dining, definitely not the case.  Eliminate the places with the Fab Five and Pooh and it's all princesses.  There are 4 princess-themed dining experiences right now.  The Hollywood and Vine character dining was the one left that had boys stuff and girl stuff.  Personally, I hope they switch out Sofia and keep Jake.  Toss the boys a bone!

On a side note - I know they are limited in the Marvel characters, but wouldn't a Pixar dining experience be amazing?


----------



## adelaster

As far as the Planet Oasis news goes- 

Link to official website 



I am not excited about this. The "lake mirage" could be interesting, but I'm thinking it will be more tacky. This sounds like a very "Vegas" project. 

 

I'm sorry, "eight individual Subway sandwich restaurants", something they are actually touting as a draw, is not my cup of tea. It sounds like a giant tourist eyesore, but I'd be glad to get proved wrong.


----------



## mara512

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting.  Few thoughts:
> 
> 
> - "Construction is set to begin in December, and parts of the park could open as soon as 2019." ... so they will build the entire thing within 1 year?



This was my exact thought when I read this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hoodie said:


> In terms of character dining, definitely not the case.  Eliminate the places with the Fab Five and Pooh and it's all princesses.  There are 4 princess-themed dining experiences right now.  The Hollywood and Vine character dining was the one left that had boys stuff and girl stuff.  Personally, I hope they switch out Sofia and keep Jake.  Toss the boys a bone!
> 
> On a side note - I know they are limited in the Marvel characters, but wouldn't a Pixar dining experience be amazing?



I can see your point with character meals as there are a number that have princesses but none that are more traditional "boy" .... Pixar I think would be tough as a lot of the costumes are large/big heads but could be cool.  Maybe they could do it like how they have the Beast at BOG - where the meet part is in a separate area vs coming to your tables


----------



## Mika02

Hoodie said:


> In terms of character dining, definitely not the case.  Eliminate the places with the Fab Five and Pooh and it's all princesses.  There are 4 princess-themed dining experiences right now.  The Hollywood and Vine character dining was the one left that had boys stuff and girl stuff.  Personally, I hope they switch out Sofia and keep Jake.  Toss the boys a bone!
> 
> On a side note - I know they are limited in the Marvel characters, but wouldn't a Pixar dining experience be amazing?



Well again that's just H&V breakfast and the Preschool block is just Jake and Mickey really. My boys love Sofia and Doc. 1900 park fare had Pooh and Tigger at Breakfast last year when my kids and I went. And with the palace it just makes sense to be princesses. My boys could care less about any princes really.

And I agree a Pixar Dining is more then needed they really could of done more with Woody's Lunchbox in my opinion..


----------



## Firebird060

Ok so here is the funniest thing as someone who lives and Works in Columbus.  The developer of this Planet Oasis Project is off his rocker, He doesn't even own or have the land rights shown in the above picture fully. He hasn't applied for or received any zoneing or building permits. He attended 1 town hall meeting to talk about the project in the town it would be built in and never received or even called for a vote to build said project.   Nor has he applied for any of the required traffic studies.   The approval if it at all happens wont even happen until 2019.   This is funny watching people outside this area talk about it.  Its a very ambitious plan with more hype than is actual reality.  

As such here is a source

http://www.dispatch.com/business/20...mplex-planned-near-tanger-outlet-near-sunbury


Also weird thing about Columbus, even though we are in the north, for the last 3 years we havent received all that much snow. We even had a few days in the 80s in December we have weird weather patterns here.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tigger's ally said:


> must not be a golfer?


lol my husband and in-laws like to occasionally golf but no golfing in Myrtle Beach was not even on our radar. That would have also required bringing 3 sets of golf bags during our road trip out there (one for my husband and one for each of the in-laws). We enjoyed Savannah and Asheville with the Biltmore mansion much more we just didn't allocate more than a day there and wished we had spent the 3 days in Myrtle Beach at those places instead. We were staying right on the beach too it just was not our cup of tea. There are just so many other destinations that we've enjoyed that this felt like utter disappointment. But that's just us lol


----------



## rowrbazzle

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We've been going to AMC $5 ticket Tuesdays now for a while. And it's been made so much better now that you can reserve online for the $5 price (before you had to physically go to the theater to buy the tickets at the reduced price). We average probably 2 movies per month with some months going by without seeing a movie and other ones seeing more than 2.



I've done a couple discounted Tuesdays. When I tried to buy the ticket online they appeared to charge a convenience fee, though, so I never followed through with the order. Am I missing something?



Hoodie said:


> In terms of character dining, definitely not the case.  Eliminate the places with the Fab Five and Pooh and it's all princesses.  There are 4 princess-themed dining experiences right now.  The Hollywood and Vine character dining was the one left that had boys stuff and girl stuff.  Personally, I hope they switch out Sofia and keep Jake.  Toss the boys a bone!
> 
> On a side note - I know they are limited in the Marvel characters, but wouldn't a Pixar dining experience be amazing?



Agreed. My daughter enjoyed meeting Cinderella and other various princesses, but there's really nothing equivalent for boys in terms of dining.



Mika02 said:


> I don't agree with this between Marvel, Star wars, Cars, Toy story and the regular Disney characters Boys are more then covered...



Marvel and Star Wars still don't feel like Disney things to me, though I guess they are. Both, Marvel in particular, skew toward older boys too. My 5-year-old likes them despite never having seen the movies, but they're action entertainment and not really unique to Disney. Cars and Toy Story work better and are certainly more little kid-friendly, though.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

adelaster said:


> I'm sorry, "eight individual Subway sandwich restaurants", something they are actually touting as a draw,


 I would liken that to Starbucks in certain areas. Or if you go to places like Hawaii and there's an ABC store every 5 feet.

In terms of actual Subway right by our house the Walmart there has a Subway inside it. But the shopping center across the street also has a Subway inside the strip mall. We always thought it was strange to have both so close together but it's obviously been working thus for for the time they've both been open.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rowrbazzle said:


> I've done a couple discounted Tuesdays. When I tried to buy the ticket online they appeared to charge a convenience fee, though, so I never followed through with the order. Am I missing something?


A convenience fee would be charged unless you are a Stubs member. 

If you are an A-list ($19.95/month) or Premiere member ($15.00/year) it's waived during the checkout process no matter how many tickets you buy. If you are an Insider member (free) it's waived if you purchase 4 or more tickets in the same transaction.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universals Endless Summer resort will cost $148 million

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/news/1...to-begin-on-universals-endless-summer-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Parks Live Entertainment and Theatrical Productions won two Emmys 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...tions-honored-with-two-emmy-awards/?cid=17239


----------



## adelaster

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I would liken that to Starbucks in certain areas. Or if you go to places like Hawaii and there's an ABC store every 5 feet.
> 
> In terms of actual Subway right by our house the Walmart there has a Subway inside it. But the shopping center across the street also has a Subway inside the strip mall. We always thought it was strange to have both so close together but it's obviously been working thus for for the time they've both been open.



It's more that they are upfront saying there are lots of subways in particular. To get my attention it would need to be something more unique, not a chain sandwich restaurant that can be found everywhere. This is why I don't get when people complain about Disney Springs- there really are some nice options there. Independent & standalone food locations are a draw, and places like the West Side Market in Cleveland, the North Market in Columbus, Findlay Market in Cincinnati really showcase local offerings and keep it interesting. I realize this does not always fit into entertainment districts, but the point is you can do diverse/local/interesting on any scale. On the podcast this week they mentioned wishing DS did a better job of touting local eateries.

Different strokes. Central Ohio could use more interesting entertainment draws, it's located close to a lot of people and has a rising population. As said earlier, I'd love to be proved wrong on my initial impression.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Remember Dreams Come True returns to Disneyland September 7th

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...eworks-return-to-disneyland-park-september-7/


----------



## adelaster

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Remember Dreams Come True returns to Disneyland September 7th
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...eworks-return-to-disneyland-park-september-7/


Aw man, mixed feelings on this. I heard so many good things about the current show and wanted to see it later this year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permits filed for work in the area the new inside out attraction will Go at Pixar Pier

http://permits.anaheim.net/tm_bin/tmw_cmd.pl?tmw_cmd=StatusViewCasebld&shl_caseno=BLD2018-03260


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> lol my husband and in-laws like to occasionally golf but no golfing in Myrtle Beach was not even on our radar. That would have also required bringing 3 sets of golf bags during our road trip out there (one for my husband and one for each of the in-laws). We enjoyed Savannah and Asheville with the Biltmore mansion much more we just didn't allocate more than a day there and wished we had spent the 3 days in Myrtle Beach at those places instead. We were staying right on the beach too it just was not our cup of tea. There are just so many other destinations that we've enjoyed that this felt like utter disappointment. But that's just us lol



Asheville is one heck of a getaway.  Trendy artsy and lots of wonderful restaurants/bars.  Loved staying there when my son was playing baseball in that general vicinity.  I am not a beach person either, but I can always handle Myrtle because I love to golf.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can see your point with character meals as there are a number that have princesses but none that are more traditional "boy" .... Pixar I think would be tough as a lot of the costumes are large/big heads but could be cool.  Maybe they could do it like how they have the Beast at BOG - where the meet part is in a separate area vs coming to your tables



I do have to say when you get beyond "Mickey and Friends" and "Princesses", what are you left with?  The H&V breakfast, and the Pooh one, right? It would be really neat if they had more variety to their character meals. 

Hey, you can always head over to Universal and see the Marvel characters at dinner!


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> lol my husband and in-laws like to occasionally golf but no golfing in Myrtle Beach was not even on our radar. That would have also required bringing 3 sets of golf bags during our road trip out there (one for my husband and one for each of the in-laws). We enjoyed Savannah and Asheville with the Biltmore mansion much more we just didn't allocate more than a day there and wished we had spent the 3 days in Myrtle Beach at those places instead. We were staying right on the beach too it just was not our cup of tea. There are just so many other destinations that we've enjoyed that this felt like utter disappointment. But that's just us lol



We like Myrtle Beach as it's our 2nd most frequented vacation location (behind you-know-where) and we've been there probably around half-a-dozen times. It's a great golfing destination and we've always found the beaches to be wonderful and uncrowded, but we always went at the end of August to avoid the worst of the summer crowds. The golf is amazing too.  We will probably be going back more since my Dad and Step-Mom just retired there. It's definitely tacky/touristy and you have to enjoy that. I really enjoy it for a more "laid back" vacation that still allows you to see a show, play some golf, eat some good food. You can also get away there VERY, VERY cheap depending on the time of year. (Not summer.)


----------



## rteetz

Not really sure what Myrtle beach has to do with anything here...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Permits filed for work in the area the new inside out attraction will Go at Pixar Pier
> 
> http://permits.anaheim.net/tm_bin/tmw_cmd.pl?tmw_cmd=StatusViewCasebld&shl_caseno=BLD2018-03260


I forget...The expiration date doesn't necessarily mean anything correct? Are we expecting the ride to be open by August, 2019? It's just transferring one ride to another part of the park and re-theming it.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I forget...The expiration date doesn't necessarily mean anything correct? Are we expecting the ride to be open by August, 2019? It's just transferring one ride to another part of the park and re-theming it.


Expiration just means when that permitted piece will be done. This permit is for preliminary work I believe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Asheville is one heck of a getaway.  Trendy artsy and lots of wonderful restaurants/bars.  Loved staying there when my son was playing baseball in that general vicinity.  I am not a beach person either, but I can always handle Myrtle because I love to golf.



great breweries - Wicked Weed's Funkatorium is incredible


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I do have to say when you get beyond "Mickey and Friends" and "Princesses", what are you left with?  The H&V breakfast, and the Pooh one, right? It would be really neat if they had more variety to their character meals.
> 
> Hey, you can always head over to Universal and see the Marvel characters at dinner!



Well, 1900 Park Fare also will have Alice, Mad Hatter, Step Mother and Sisters, so that is a little different.   Trattoria al Forno breakfast has the princes with the princesses.  'Ohana Breakfast has Lilo and Stitch ... but I agree, a bit more variety would be great

A villians meal could be cool .... Pixar as already mentioned .... more classic characters (Peter Pan, Pinocchio, etc.)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> A villians meal could be cool


I'm not into character meals at the moment but a villians one would be neat IMO.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Brocktoon said:


> Interesting to see who may really be in the Millennium cockpit.  This may be a little spoilery trivia from the comic books, but most folks aren't reading them anyway ... The current Poe Dameron book is covering the events on the Falcon directly after 'The Last Jedi' as well as what Black Squadron was up to during TJL.  After escaping Crait, Leia handed over the co-pilot seat to Nein Nunb (Lando's Falcon co-pilot from Return of the Jedi).  People are assuming Rey would co-Pilot with Chewie, but I wonder if we'll get a Chewie/Nein team for Ep 9.


Don't forget Lando! It'll be interesting to see what role he'll play in the Resistance.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Christopher Robin banned in China ... likely due to social media memes where they compare Chinese leader Xi Jinping to Winnie the Pooh

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/christopher-robin-banned-in-china-due-to-winnie-the-pooh-memes/


----------



## rowrbazzle

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> A convenience fee would be charged unless you are a Stubs member.
> 
> If you are an A-list ($19.95/month) or Premiere member ($15.00/year) it's waived during the checkout process no matter how many tickets you buy. If you are an Insider member (free) it's waived if you purchase 4 or more tickets in the same transaction.



Thank you! I'm just a regular free member buying one or two tickets so that explains it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bounce Back Offer now being Free Dining for parts of 2019:

"It was a room-only deal for quite some time, but the bounceback offer available to guests at the Walt Disney World Resort is now for free dining. The information was already in guest rooms as of Aug. 1, 2018, and it will be available to book through Oct. 31, 2018.

There are not a lot of dates, but there are some and here they are:


May 28 – June 4, 2019
June 28 – Sept. 7, 2019
Dec. 6 – Dec. 24, 2019
This bounceback offer would be the Quick-Service dining plan for Value and Moderate Resorts while Deluxe Resorts would receive the Disney Dining Plan. It does require at least a minimum 4-night stay with 4-day park hopper ticket."

http://doctordisney.com/2018/08/02/...lable-at-walt-disney-world-for-dates-in-2019/



Perhaps a sign, as expected, that they are worried about attendance next Summer as this covers the Summer


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rowrbazzle said:


> Thank you! I'm just a regular free member buying one or two tickets so that explains it.


No problem


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Bounce Back Offer now being Free Dining for parts of 2019:
> 
> "It was a room-only deal for quite some time, but the bounceback offer available to guests at the Walt Disney World Resort is now for free dining. The information was already in guest rooms as of Aug. 1, 2018, and it will be available to book through Oct. 31, 2018.
> 
> There are not a lot of dates, but there are some and here they are:
> 
> 
> May 28 – June 4, 2019
> June 28 – Sept. 7, 2019
> Dec. 6 – Dec. 24, 2019
> This bounceback offer would be the Quick-Service dining plan for Value and Moderate Resorts while Deluxe Resorts would receive the Disney Dining Plan. It does require at least a minimum 4-night stay with 4-day park hopper ticket."
> 
> http://doctordisney.com/2018/08/02/...lable-at-walt-disney-world-for-dates-in-2019/
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps a sign, as expected, that they are worried about attendance next Summer as this covers the Summer


Wow...and over July 4th.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> Bounce Back Offer now being Free Dining for parts of 2019
> 
> 
> Perhaps a sign, as expected, that they are worried about attendance next Summer as this covers the Summer



But strange that it would cover December...


----------



## Moliphino

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Wow...and over July 4th.



It included July 4 last year, too. Mid-late July wasn't included last year, though, the rest of the dates are pretty much the same. December being included still seems strange with Star Wars opening.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, 1900 Park Fare also will have Alice, Mad Hatter, Step Mother and Sisters, so that is a little different.   Trattoria al Forno breakfast has the princes with the princesses.  'Ohana Breakfast has Lilo and Stitch ... but I agree, a bit more variety would be great
> 
> A villians meal could be cool .... Pixar as already mentioned .... more classic characters (Peter Pan, Pinocchio, etc.)



Geez I completely forgot about Ohana and I'm going there in 3 weeks. 1900 Park Fare I was thinking about as being Cinderella, but you are right the breakfast has a different variety. I considered the al Forno one as Princesses since I assumed the OP was referring to that one when they said "4 Princess meals".


----------



## BuzzyBelle

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Christopher Robin banned in China ... likely due to social media memes where they compare Chinese leader Xi Jinping to Winnie the Pooh
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/christopher-robin-banned-in-china-due-to-winnie-the-pooh-memes/


Unless I’m missing something these are seriously the least offensive memes I’ve ever seen. Grateful to be in the USA


----------



## TheMaxRebo

It’s become a symbol of resistance against him so more the message behind them than the memes themselves


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Geez. Remember what I said about Christopher Robin's Box office total not counting so much as the merch? Well I decided I wanted a stuffed Pooh bear and they are all sold out  oh bother


----------



## BuzzyBelle

TheMaxRebo said:


> It’s become a symbol of resistance against him so more the message behind them than the memes themselves



I just think it’s amazing that they’re so restricted there that memes that are seemingly innocuous have that power. Compared to how we criticize our leaders here it’s such a stark contrast and a reminder of the freedom we have. If I was going to pick a movie that would be banned this summer I never would have guessed Christopher Robin


----------



## TomServo27

Looks like original trilogy and prequels won’t be on Disney’s streaming service till 2024.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...id-to-seek-star-wars-rights-back-from-tbs-tnt


----------



## rteetz

TomServo27 said:


> Looks like original trilogy and prequels won’t be on Disney’s streaming service till 2024.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...id-to-seek-star-wars-rights-back-from-tbs-tnt


Unless Disney somehow works out a deal.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> May 28 – June 4, 2019
> June 28 – Sept. 7, 2019
> Dec. 6 – Dec. 24, 2019
> Perhaps a sign, as expected, that they are worried about attendance next Summer as this covers the Summer




Most interesting to me is that they are giving it during December - and right through the 24th. Don't we all expect Star Wars to be open by then?


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Most interesting to me is that they are giving it during December - and right through the 24th. Don't we all expect Star Wars to be open by then?


Ah yes I didn’t think of that!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   Uniqlo to Celebrate Second Anniversary at Disney Springs with Prizes and Special Offers


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tickets On Sale Now for A Gatsby Evening at The Edison


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Haunted Mickey Ear Headbands Coming to Disney Parks for Halloween


----------



## rteetz

*News*

A Cast of New Eats at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate Arrival of ʻOlu, Duffy’s Newest Friend at Aulani, A Disney Resort & Spa


----------



## MissGina5

Hoodie said:


> In terms of character dining, definitely not the case.  Eliminate the places with the Fab Five and Pooh and it's all princesses.  There are 4 princess-themed dining experiences right now.  The Hollywood and Vine character dining was the one left that had boys stuff and girl stuff.  Personally, I hope they switch out Sofia and keep Jake.  Toss the boys a bone!
> 
> On a side note - I know they are limited in the Marvel characters, but wouldn't a Pixar dining experience be amazing?


Please check out Pixar Play Zone!


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Tickets On Sale Now for A Gatsby Evening at The Edison



I would LOVE to go to this, as I love the “Roaring 20s”! One of the few moments when I wish I lived in Orlando again.



MissGina5 said:


> Please check out Pixar Play Zone!



You are a good sister!


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney Jr’s Vamiprina coming to Disney park’s - part of halloween parties but also regular meet and greets and tab hollywood and Vine
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...een-time/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0802180808180002E
> 
> I think it is a pretty good shown but calling the songs “Broadway-caliber” seems a bit of a stretch



As a firsthand witness to the 2-5 year old girl demographic.  This will be huge in my daughter’s eyes.  

Also, huge thanks to Disney for putting her in a dozen locations and not just at Hollywood & Vine.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Tickets On Sale Now for A Gatsby Evening at The Edison



Who asked for this? There are so many more interesting/fantastical themes that they could have gone with at the Edison.


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> Who asked for this? There are so many more interesting/fantastical themes that they could have gone with at the Edison.


I think a Gatsby themed event works there. I have only been to the Edison for lunch but enjoyed it.


----------



## OKW Lover

mikeamizzle said:


> Who asked for this? There are so many more interesting/fantastical themes that they could have gone with at the Edison.


I didn't ask for it, but it sounds fascinating to me.


----------



## JK World

Mika02 said:


> I don't agree with this between Marvel, Star wars, Cars, Toy story and the regular Disney characters Boys are more then covered...



The WDW experience for a preschool boy who knows nothing of Star Wars (not age appropriate) is very limited with regards to characters. No Marvel, no Cars (yet), just princesses everywhere you turn. Toy Story is a great addition and there is a bit of pirate stuff which is nice. The main Disney characters are for all, but beyond that it skews heavily toward girls. We'd love to see Puppy Dog Pals, PJ Masks, Lion Guard, Cars, etc. Disneyland seems to do a better job on this, although I haven't been there in 2 decades so what do I know, lol.


----------



## MissGina5

MommaBerd said:


> I would LOVE to go to this, as I love the “Roaring 20s”! One of the few moments when I wish I lived in Orlando again.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a good sister!


she should pay me commission honestly


----------



## Mika02

JK World said:


> The WDW experience for a preschool boy who knows nothing of Star Wars (not age appropriate) is very limited with regards to characters. No Marvel, no Cars (yet), just princesses everywhere you turn. Toy Story is a great addition and there is a bit of pirate stuff which is nice. The main Disney characters are for all, but beyond that it skews heavily toward girls. We'd love to see Puppy Dog Pals, PJ Masks, Lion Guard, Cars, etc. Disneyland seems to do a better job on this, although I haven't been there in 2 decades so what do I know, lol.


 
I mean I guess as I said my boys love Princesses as well they never said ohh where are all the "boy" stuff. I know my youngest loves the Vampirina show. That said loading up lots of preschool characters would really make no sense in the park because I can tell you from countless experiences many children under the Age of 5 are terribly frightened of live costumed characters. Now if you want them to rotate the ones that are there and take out the preschool aged girl characters for more boy geared characters It looks like they are trying to do that. But I'm sure they won't at the expense of very popular characters.


----------



## Mika02

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Uniqlo to Celebrate Second Anniversary at Disney Springs with Prizes and Special Offers



My daughter and I are excited for this we loved the Disney springs store especially all the Disney springs exclusive Disney items they have.


----------



## mikeamizzle

fair enough; I stand corrected regarding interest in Gatsby - themed events.

To be honest; I have yet to step foot in, let alone dine in the completed Edison, so I'll definitely take your word on it Ryan.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JK World said:


> The WDW experience for a preschool boy who knows nothing of Star Wars (not age appropriate) is very limited with regards to characters. No Marvel, no Cars (yet), just princesses everywhere you turn. Toy Story is a great addition and there is a bit of pirate stuff which is nice. The main Disney characters are for all, but beyond that it skews heavily toward girls. We'd love to see Puppy Dog Pals, PJ Masks, Lion Guard, Cars, etc. Disneyland seems to do a better job on this, although I haven't been there in 2 decades so what do I know, lol.



The challenge with a lot of Disney Jr shows is Disney doesn’t fully own all of them - so things like PJ Masks and Puppy’s Pals are not going to be in the parks

The did have a Lion Guard quest thing in Animal Kingdom (honestly not sure if they still do or not) and they used to have the Cars meet at DHS 

When we went to Disneyland in 2015 I didn’t find it any better and found DCA to be really challenging with toddler age kids in general


----------



## TomServo27

Looks like Black Panther will pass $700 million domestically. 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottm...ffice-black-panther-to-top-700-million-today/


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just saw Christopher Robin. Very delightful. Of course the story is very similar to hook and finding Neverland, but let's be honest, there's only so many different story types out there.
> 
> I was never the biggest Winnie the Pooh fan but now I want a new style Pooh.
> 
> If you see it.. Stay during the credits. There's a very special guest. Very 'old Disney'.





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Geez. Remember what I said about Christopher Robin's Box office total not counting so much as the merch? Well I decided I wanted a stuffed Pooh bear and they are all sold out  oh bother



We just got our son one at Disneyland the first day they came out. I'm not a huge fan, because it's a little stiff. The limbs rotate at the joints, so the joints are plastic. It reminds me of the Steiff bears, which I don't like. I wish I had known. We could have picked one up for you I am actually going to take him, the bear, to see Winnie the Pooh in 10 minutes


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> We just got our son one at Disneyland the first day they came out. I'm not a huge fan, because it's a little stiff. The limbs rotate at the joints, so the joints are plastic. It reminds me of the Steiff bears, which I don't like. I wish I had known. We could have picked one up for you I am actually going to take him, the bear, to see Winnie the Pooh in 10 minutes



I actually kind of like that. So maybe he is more of an old fashioned style bear, which is probably what they were going for?

Let me know what you think about the movie, I really liked it. Pooh was fantastic.

Oh, and you guys should come out to Alamo City Comic Con over the weekend before Halloween. Jim Cummings was just announced, and they already have the original Tinkerbell model, Ariel's voice, Belle's voice, Pocahontas' voice, Mickey's voice, Donald's voice, and lots of others.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TomServo27 said:


> Looks like Black Panther will pass $700 million domestically.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottm...ffice-black-panther-to-top-700-million-today/



That's funny, I noticed a while ago they were just on the verge of that number, and I'd wondered if they would keep it in theaters to try to hit that mark.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Tangaroa Terrace at Disneyland Hotel closing for multi-month refurbishment soon


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I actually kind of like that. So maybe he is more of an old fashioned style bear, which is probably what they were going for?
> 
> Let me know what you think about the movie, I really liked it. Pooh was fantastic.
> 
> Oh, and you guys should come out to Alamo City Comic Con over the weekend before Halloween. Jim Cummings was just announced, and they already have the original Tinkerbell model, Ariel's voice, Belle's voice, Pocahontas' voice, Mickey's voice, Donald's voice, and lots of others.



Pooh enjoyed it very much Actually, I thought it was excellent. Reminded me why I love Pooh so much. I like the Pooh characters more than the Fab 5. Sacrilege, I know


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Pooh enjoyed it very much Actually, I thought it was excellent. Reminded me why I love Pooh so much. I like the Pooh characters more than the Fab 5. Sacrilege, I know
> 
> View attachment 341452



What a sweet simpleton. Look at that face.

Also, I miss the Drafthouse.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What a sweet simpleton. Look at that face.
> 
> Also, I miss the Drafthouse.



That's the version of Pooh released for the Christopher Robin movie. I do like his face and eyes. They are different from other Poohs. After not doing Alamo for a bit, I really missed the benefits.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> That's the version of Pooh released for the Christopher Robin movie. I do like his face and eyes. They are different from other Poohs. After not doing Alamo for a bit, I really missed the benefits.



We do have one in Kansas City downtown, but it takes a while to get there and isn't always convenient, especially now that we have movie pass and drafthouse doesn't do e-ticketing so we have to wait til we get there to buy tickets.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We do have one in Kansas City downtown, but it takes a while to get there and isn't always convenient, especially now that we have movie pass and drafthouse doesn't do e-ticketing so we have to wait til we get there to buy tickets.



I hate having to go in person to get tickets. We do that for the birthday tickets that we get from Alamo, but sometimes I am so lazy that they just expire


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hocus Pocus coming out on Blu-Ray for its 25th anniversary 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/to-celebr...cus-pocus-will-receive-a-new-blu-ray-release/


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hocus Pocus coming out on Blu-Ray for its 25th anniversary
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/to-celebr...cus-pocus-will-receive-a-new-blu-ray-release/



WOW!  Who knew this would become a cult classic.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New 2018 Update Version of “Golden Dream” from The American Adventure at Epcot Now Available on iTunes


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tangaroa Terrace at Disneyland Hotel Closing for Multi-Month Refurbishment Soon


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disney Parks Halloween 2018 Pins Released, First to Feature New Backer Cards and Disney Pin Trading Logo


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New 2018 Update Version of “Golden Dream” from The American Adventure at Epcot Now Available on iTunes


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Cosmic Ray’s Beams Up Secret Menu $18 Pork Belly Burger That’s Out Of This World


----------



## rteetz

Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party Schedule from Gringrinngghost on WDWMagic



> August 17th - September 28th, MNSSHP Entertainment Schedule:
> Happy HalloWishes Fireworks: 10:15pm
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade: 9:15pm & 11:15pm
> Cadaver Dans: 7pm, 7:45pm, 8:30pm, 9:50pm & 10:30pm
> Monstrous Scream-O-Ween Ball: 7pm-12am
> Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular: 8:30pm, 10:45pm & 12am
> Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam: 7pm-10pm
> Frontierland Costume Promenade: 8:50pm, 10:50pm
> 
> Updated September 30th - October 31st MNSSHP Entertainment Schedule:
> Happy HalloWishes Fireworks: 10:15pm
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade: 9:15pm & 11:15pm
> Cadaver Dans: 7:15pm, 8:00pm, 8:50pm, 9:55pm & 10:50pm
> Monstrous Scream-O-Ween Ball: 7pm-12am
> Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular: 7:40pm (Added Show), 8:35pm (Revised time from 8:30pm), 10:45pm & 12am
> Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam: 7pm-10pm (Subject to change)
> Frontierland Costume Promenade: 8:50pm, 10:50pm (Subject to change)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   All-New Craft Beer Festival Coming to SeaWorld Orlando This Fall


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Cosmic Ray’s Beams Up Secret Menu $18 Pork Belly Burger That’s Out Of This World




Sounds like a heart attack on a bun!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> All-New Craft Beer Festival Coming to SeaWorld Orlando This Fall



Oh man - they're competing with @TheMaxRebo and my Beer festival! Dang it! Ours will be better, though, and no whales will be harmed in the making of it. 



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Cosmic Ray’s Beams Up Secret Menu $18 Pork Belly Burger That’s Out Of This World



There is a time in my life I would've appreciate that - but now I just find it kind of gross.


----------



## rteetz

AP VIP Nights seem sort of like a bust. Reports are very long waits to get wristbands and then attractions barely checking wristbands and other than that its just EMH nothing special.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   SeaWorld Rescue Team Returns Manatee to Florida Waters After Intensive Rehabilitation


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

   PHOTOS: Disney Riviera Resort Construction Update (August 5, 2018)


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> AP VIP Nights seem sort of like a bust. Reports are very long waits to get wristbands and then attractions barely checking wristbands and other than that its just EMH nothing special.


That kind of seems odd considering how often they do events similar to this.  Cast members should be pretty used to handing out and checking wristbands.  Two of the after hours parties were very smooth when I did them just over a week and two ago.


----------



## beer dave

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Cosmic Ray’s Beams Up Secret Menu $18 Pork Belly Burger That’s Out Of This World


The article says "the pickle chips are inedible, so don't eat them"...... how can this be?  I looked for them to go into this, but they didn't....most fried pickles are good-- I don't think anyone could serve a meal with inedible food attached.....


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> AP VIP Nights seem sort of like a bust. Reports are very long waits to get wristbands and then attractions barely checking wristbands and other than that its just EMH nothing special.


Kind of a bummer. The MNSSHP we went to in the fall and the Moonlight Magic from a couple weeks ago both had long wristband lines but they moved quick. And at each event they checked wristbands very closely. Lines were also long but again moved quickly as there were no FP line to contend with.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> That kind of seems odd considering how often they do events similar to this.  Cast members should be pretty used to handing out and checking wristbands.  Two of the after hours parties were very smooth when I did them just over a week and two ago.


Yeah I agree. People also said that it took a while for regular guests to exit the park which made it feel more crowded. It was the first night so hopefully things get better.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> AP VIP Nights seem sort of like a bust. Reports are very long waits to get wristbands and then attractions barely checking wristbands and other than that its just EMH nothing special.



Blog Mickey tweeted the blow - I don't know if this lighting effect photo pass was exclusive to the VIP night but that is when they saw it available


----------



## skier_pete

Do you think a bit of this is whiny AP holders? "Wahhh, they gave me this free thing and they dared to allow a bunch of others to do it as well." I mean, I don't think Disney said that this would be a "low crowd" event, and it's something you are not paying any extra for - Disney's choices are to either really limit the number of people that can attend or allow lots of people to attend and have longer lines. Maybe unlike the DVC events they feel the base is too large to have lighter crowds. 

The one complaint I can get behind is not clearing out the regular park guests. They've gotten pretty good at this with the Halloween party and even the Moonlight Magic night they seemed to get all the regular guests out pretty quickly. Disappointing that they didn't do the same thing for this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I've only seen positive takes from people that saw the movie (though more middling reviews from critics) but looks like Christopher Robin underperformed a bit at the theaters this weekend:

_Ethan Hunt shot down Christopher Robin’s chances at box office king this weekend as Mission: Impossible – Fallout took home the #1 spot. The action sequel spent its second weekend atop the box office with $35 million. That represents a stellar drop of just 42%, easily the best in the franchise’s history outside of Ghost Protocol, which run its first two weeks over the customarily low-dropping weekends of Christmas and New Years. Fallout’s second weekend drop compares very favorably to the drops of Mission: Impossible – Rogue Nation (49%) and Mission: Impossible III (48%).

Is Mission Impossible’s strength a factor in Christopher Robin’s underperformance this weekend? It’s hard to say definitively yes. * The Disney film brought in $25 million, under the $30 million that most expected it to do.* While it’s easy to look at one film’s success vs. another’s failure and see correlation, it is important to note that Christopher Robin was marketed toward more of a family audience. Still, nostalgia from adults was hoped to be a factor as well, and adults did come in as the majority of the audience. This could be chalked up a variety of factors, from the mild reviews (68% average on Rotten Tomatoes) to a variety of options for families still holding on strong in the top ten.

The good news is that word of mouth for the film was strong with an A CinemaScore, and that might help the week-to-week grosses that this one will need in order to hit a profit. January’s Peter Rabbit was able to translate enthusiastic word of mouth into exceptional legs, but that was during a much less lively time at the box office. Christopher Robin should be able to get to $85 million or so domestically, but will need international grosses to make a profit on a $75 million budget plus marketing. It’s opened in just eighteen markets so far and has $4.8 million for a $29.8 million worldwide start._


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> AP VIP Nights seem sort of like a bust. Reports are very long waits to get wristbands and then attractions barely checking wristbands and other than that its just EMH nothing special.



Yes, I went last night.   When I first went to get my wrist band at Tortuga, the line was all the way past Tiki birds.  I went on Splash Mountain and came back and the line was like 3 or 4 people, took all of like 5 minutes.  They were checking bands at most rides early, I even saw at Buzz them telling people they couldn't ride because they didn't have a wrist band.   It basically seemed like EMH for passholders, nothing special just extra time for rides, which was actually fine by me.  The wait times on the app were wrong most of the time, but that is consistent in my opinion with normal EMH since they base it on fastpasses and there are none for this and EMH.   Best example was at morning EMH yesterday at DS they told me slinky was an hour from that point (right where Buzz is doing his meet and greet) and it was only about 20 minutes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Do you think a bit of this is whiny AP holders? "Wahhh, they gave me this free thing and they dared to allow a bunch of others to do it as well." I mean, I don't think Disney said that this would be a "low crowd" event, and it's something you are not paying any extra for - Disney's choices are to either really limit the number of people that can attend or allow lots of people to attend and have longer lines. Maybe unlike the DVC events they feel the base is too large to have lighter crowds.
> 
> The one complaint I can get behind is not clearing out the regular park guests. They've gotten pretty good at this with the Halloween party and even the Moonlight Magic night they seemed to get all the regular guests out pretty quickly. Disappointing that they didn't do the same thing for this.




I can see that - like, this wasn't something promised to you when you bought your AP so you can't really complain if it didn't match your expectations .... though like a lot of things sometimes the fault is Disney's own hype machine - when they come out with special brochure and give it a special name, etc. I think people expect something unique to the experience - even if just some special merchandise or special Photopass shots or something


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Cosmic Ray’s Beams Up Secret Menu $18 Pork Belly Burger That’s Out Of This World



$18? Jee Wizz that's expensive


----------



## splash327

********** said:


> Do you think a bit of this is whiny AP holders? "Wahhh, they gave me this free thing and they dared to allow a bunch of others to do it as well." I mean, I don't think Disney said that this would be a "low crowd" event, and it's something you are not paying any extra for - Disney's choices are to either really limit the number of people that can attend or allow lots of people to attend and have longer lines. Maybe unlike the DVC events they feel the base is too large to have lighter crowds.
> 
> The one complaint I can get behind is not clearing out the regular park guests. They've gotten pretty good at this with the Halloween party and even the Moonlight Magic night they seemed to get all the regular guests out pretty quickly. Disappointing that they didn't do the same thing for this.



It was definitely crowded.  At 11:30 there was still a good amount of people in fantasy land, it felt more crowded than a typical EMH.  I do think this maybe a whinny AP holders.   I had a blast last night, although I wanted to ride and I took it like my family did the weekend before during After Hours.   I got in Haunted Mansion, Buzz, Space, Barnstormer (I rode all the roller coasters in Disney World yesterday, so I had to get this in to complete the set), Little Mermaid, 7 dwarfs, and Peter Pan.   It seemed like there was a mad rush to the coasters at the start, so those wait times exploded early on.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Do you think a bit of this is whiny AP holders? "Wahhh, they gave me this free thing and they dared to allow a bunch of others to do it as well." I mean, I don't think Disney said that this would be a "low crowd" event, and it's something you are not paying any extra for - Disney's choices are to either really limit the number of people that can attend or allow lots of people to attend and have longer lines. Maybe unlike the DVC events they feel the base is too large to have lighter crowds.
> 
> The one complaint I can get behind is not clearing out the regular park guests. They've gotten pretty good at this with the Halloween party and even the Moonlight Magic night they seemed to get all the regular guests out pretty quickly. Disappointing that they didn't do the same thing for this.


Yeah I’m sure it is. I like you think they should’ve been able to clear out the park better and definitely should’ve been checking for wristbands. I’m interested to see if anything changes in those regards in the upcoming VIP nights.


----------



## splash327

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can see that - like, this wasn't something promised to you when you bought your AP so you can't really complain if it didn't match your expectations .... though like a lot of things sometimes the fault is Disney's own hype machine - when they come out with special brochure and give it a special name, etc. I think people expect something unique to the experience - even if just some special merchandise or special Photopass shots or something



Remember this was announced like what a week and a half ago.   It did look like something thrown together quick.  The check-in balloon looked like one from MNSHP.  They took your id, typed in your name to check you in instead of scanning your band.   They'll do better in a month for the Epcot one.


----------



## skier_pete

splash327 said:


> Remember this was announced like what a week and a half ago.   It did look like something thrown together quick.  The check-in balloon looked like one from MNSHP.  They took your id, typed in your name to check you in instead of scanning your band.   They'll do better in a month for the Epcot one.



I'm probably just jealous. We are spending 28 days in WDW this AP "year" and have not hit one of these special events - missing several by weeks or even days. (The Epcot AP event is the day after we leave.) I know it's first world problems and all, but can't believe we didn't trip onto one of these.


----------



## splash327

********** said:


> I'm probably just jealous. We are spending 28 days in WDW this AP "year" and have not hit one of these special events - missing several by weeks or even days. (The Epcot AP event is the day after we leave.) I know it's first world problems and all, but can't believe we didn't trip onto one of these.



I felt like I hit the lottery when 1)it was the last night I was there and I already had ADR in MK, 2) I got in.   I was in AK last year during Pandora previews but by the time I logged in they were all gone.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update

https://micechat.com/201886-disneyland-update-a-million-little-pieces/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Video that Steve and Mikayla (from the unplugged team) did from during the VIP night:






seems like their take is similar to everyone elses that it was more crowded than expected but that wait times came down and were definitely better than during a regular day and they did say it was fun to be around so many other AP holders that are more used to the parks and stuff like that


----------



## unbanshee

Blog mickey has the showtimes for not so scary halloween party - http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/showt...or-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> Blog mickey has the showtimes for not so scary halloween party - http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/showt...or-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


Posted it yesterday from wdwmagic


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Halloween Spirit Jerseys on ShopDisney

http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/new-halloween-spirit-jersey-tees-and-more-available-on-shopdisney/


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Posted it yesterday from wdwmagic



Oops! Missed that. Thanks for posting and feel free to delete if you'd like


----------



## Lee Matthews

TheMaxRebo said:


> Video that Steve and Mikayla (from the unplugged team) did from during the VIP night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like their take is similar to everyone elses that it was more crowded than expected but that wait times came down and were definitely better than during a regular day and they did say it was fun to be around so many other AP holders that are more used to the parks and stuff like that



Honest to god, I thought that was Jackie for a moment lol


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> Oops! Missed that. Thanks for posting and feel free to delete if you'd like


Its all good. Sometimes people miss news in between discussion.


----------



## romitaz

danikoski said:


> Not sure where in the South you are at, but there are some good pizza places in Georgia. For a chain, Mellow Mushroom is pretty good, and they are pretty common in the South.


Yes, we have good pizza in Louisiana as well.  I was pretty much just riffing off those that tend to think that "good pizza" does not exist outside of New York or Chicago.  Heck, we like Papa John's and Pizza Hut just fine and the pizza window on the Boardwalk is comparable to one of them, which is good enough for us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

romitaz said:


> Yes, we have good pizza in Louisiana as well.  I was pretty much just riffing off those that tend to think that "good pizza" does not exist outside of New York or Chicago.  Heck, we like Papa John's and Pizza Hut just fine and the pizza window on the Boardwalk is comparable to one of them, which is good enough for us.



Snarky NYer: If you think Papa John's or Pizza Hut is "just fine" then you don't know what good pizza is 



(and yes I am from NY, and yes, Papa John and Pizza Hut are terrible and yes I am aware I am full of snark)


----------



## FinnsMom7

danikoski said:


> Not sure where in the South you are at, but there are some good pizza places in Georgia. For a chain, Mellow Mushroom is pretty good, and they are pretty common in the South.


Being from NJ and having a friend that moved to SC - Mellow Mushroom is decent pizza - most other places try but fail - and when I lived in CA any place named "NY" or Brooklyn pizza was straight out lying.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
DHS Skyliner station

https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...construction-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Ricky Strauss has creative oversight on Disney streaming service 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...rvice-gives-ricky-strauss-creative-oversight/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Two new DVC Magicbands 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/two-new-disney-vacation-club-magicbands-are-now-out/


----------



## rowrbazzle

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Tangaroa Terrace at Disneyland Hotel closing for multi-month refurbishment soon





rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Tangaroa Terrace at Disneyland Hotel Closing for Multi-Month Refurbishment Soon



Any ideas what they're going to do with the one at the Polynesian?


----------



## rteetz

rowrbazzle said:


> Any ideas what they're going to do with the one at the Polynesian?


Nothing as far as I know.


----------



## rowrbazzle

rteetz said:


> Nothing as far as I know.



I think that's too bad. Thanks.


----------



## hertamaniac

romitaz said:


> Yes, we have good pizza in Louisiana as well.  I was pretty much just riffing off those that tend to think that "good pizza" does not exist outside of New York or Chicago.  Heck, we like Papa John's and Pizza Hut just fine and the pizza window on the Boardwalk is comparable to one of them, which is good enough for us.



I found that as someone who used to live in central NJ, that the region (eastern PA, NJ, NY) are full of competitive pizza shops (and extends to the NJ shore/boardwalk).  But, I think that any tomato/pizza sauce transporting south on I-95 to Florida somehow gets corrupted on taste.  I live in central Fl and have still to find a "real" NY style pizza...chain or not.


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> AP VIP Nights seem sort of like a bust. Reports are very long waits to get wristbands and then attractions barely checking wristbands and other than that its just EMH nothing special.




That's SOOO not right.


----------



## rteetz

sherlockmiles said:


> That's SOOO not right.


The reports were wrong? Or were you saying this is bad and needs to be fixed?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Play Big Toy Story Land sweepstakes 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...opdisney/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0802180808180007C


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> The reports were wrong? Or were you saying this is bad and needs to be fixed?



I'm assuming the latter, because the reports were correct.


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> The reports were wrong? Or were you saying this is bad and needs to be fixed?



Sorry - this is VERY BAD and should be fixed asap!!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Play Big Toy Story Land sweepstakes
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...opdisney/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0802180808180007C



I always like diving in on the details on these type of things...it's pretty standard trip and there a VIP experiences that they don't mention in the overall add, but what I found most interesting is that they do NOT tell you what resort you are staying at. Though with an overall prize value of $10,000+ it sure doesn't seem like it would be a value resort.  The other thing that was really odd was they went out of the way to specify that the parking at the resort wouldn't be included in the trip - which just seems really, really, odd to me. Especially when they spell out that if you live within 250 miles they won't pay for your flight - so you have to drive. 

Oh well, I signed up anyways. Would never turn down a free trip, even if I were to have to pay to park.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I always like diving in on the details on these type of things...it's pretty standard trip and there a VIP experiences that they don't mention in the overall add, but what I found most interesting is that they do NOT tell you what resort you are staying at. Though with an overall prize value of $10,000+ it sure doesn't seem like it would be a value resort.  The other thing that was really odd was they went out of the way to specify that the parking at the resort wouldn't be included in the trip - which just seems really, really, odd to me. Especially when they spell out that if you live within 250 miles they won't pay for your flight - so you have to drive.
> 
> Oh well, I signed up anyways. Would never turn down a free trip, even if I were to have to pay to park.


Yep I entered too...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New food truck coming to Disney Springs 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ruck-coming-to-disney-springs-marketplace.htm


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> I always like diving in on the details on these type of things...it's pretty standard trip and there a VIP experiences that they don't mention in the overall add, but what I found most interesting is that they do NOT tell you what resort you are staying at. Though with an overall prize value of $10,000+ it sure doesn't seem like it would be a value resort.  The other thing that was really odd was they went out of the way to specify that the parking at the resort wouldn't be included in the trip - which just seems really, really, odd to me. Especially when they spell out that if you live within 250 miles they won't pay for your flight - so you have to drive.
> 
> Oh well, I signed up anyways. Would never turn down a free trip, even if I were to have to pay to park.


I guess $100 of that $500 gift card would just go to parking ... heh.

They are giving away an entire trip .. including airfare ... and they aren't going to pony up the $100 it would cost to give the winner FREE PARKING at the resort if you happen to be within 250 miles (or decide to rent a car?) .. so weird.

I mean . .if I won, and airfare was included, I would probably just use Magic Express, but just seems really odd now that they are charging for parking to have to specifically state that parking at resorts is NOT included.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New food truck coming to Disney Springs
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ruck-coming-to-disney-springs-marketplace.htm



TACO CONE! I want one right now!


----------



## ejgonz2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Snarky NYer: If you think Papa John's or Pizza Hut is "just fine" then you don't know what good pizza is
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes I am from NY, and yes, Papa John and Pizza Hut are terrible and yes I am aware I am full of snark)



+1 from New Jersey!


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> I guess $100 of that $500 gift card would just go to parking ... heh.
> 
> They are giving away an entire trip .. including airfare ... and they aren't going to pony up the $100 it would cost to give the winner FREE PARKING at the resort if you happen to be within 250 miles (or decide to rent a car?) .. so weird.
> 
> I mean . .if I won, and airfare was included, I would probably just use Magic Express, but just seems really odd now that they are charging for parking to have to specifically state that parking at resorts is NOT included.



This is exactly what I thought - your giving away something that literally "costs" nothing. Yes, you charge for it now, but one extra car on your resort property isn't going to break the bank. Just strange - maybe something to make the people more likely to just stay on property.

Edit: Don't want to start a new post on the pizza topic - but while I find Pizza Hut edible - I agree that I would never consider it "good" pizza. Papa Johns/ Little Caesar / Domino's are all terrible pizza.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

********** said:


> This is exactly what I thought - your giving away something that literally "costs" nothing. Yes, you charge for it now, but one extra car on your resort property isn't going to break the bank. Just strange - maybe something to make the people more likely to just stay on property.
> 
> Edit: Don't want to start a new post on the pizza topic - but while I find Pizza Hut edible - I agree that I would never consider it "good" pizza. Papa Johns/ Little Caesar / Domino's are all terrible pizza.




Only one comment on the pizza issue...I'm a Lou Malnati's guy myself.  Nothing else comes close!


----------



## Farro

********** said:


> I always like diving in on the details on these type of things...it's pretty standard trip and there a VIP experiences that they don't mention in the overall add, but what I found most interesting is that they do NOT tell you what resort you are staying at. Though with an overall prize value of $10,000+ it sure doesn't seem like it would be a value resort.  The other thing that was really odd was they went out of the way to specify that the parking at the resort wouldn't be included in the trip - which just seems really, really, odd to me. Especially when they spell out that if you live within 250 miles they won't pay for your flight - so you have to drive.
> 
> Oh well, I signed up anyways. Would never turn down a free trip, even if I were to have to pay to park.



Many, many years ago (2000) we won a trip through McDonald's!!! Thank you large fries! Anyways, they (Disney) put us up at Beach Club! Good move by them, we stayed there and Poly ever since.


----------



## SaharanTea

Since you guys are on the topic, are they now charging people for parking at the resorts?  Last I heard they still weren't, but that was a good while ago.


----------



## Lsdolphin

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Halloween Spirit Jerseys on ShopDisney
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/new-halloween-spirit-jersey-tees-and-more-available-on-shopdisney/




Love the shirts!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

SaharanTea said:


> Since you guys are on the topic, are they now charging people for parking at the resorts?  Last I heard they still weren't, but that was a good while ago.


Yes. It was announced a couple months ago. Different price ranges depending on Value, Moderate, or Deluxe. I can't remember the prices off the top of my head.


----------



## splash327

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Yes. It was announced a couple months ago. Different price ranges depending on Value, Moderate, or Deluxe. I can't remember the prices off the top of my head.



I wasn't charged a couple weekends ago at Beach Club.  I know I booked it after the March cut off because it was a summer rate that was published afterwards and I canceled the room I booked before the cutoff.   I didn't modify because I was comparing the two totals and then added the parking on top of it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

splash327 said:


> I wasn't charged a couple weekends ago at Beach Club.  I know I booked it after the March cut off because it was a summer rate that was published afterwards and I canceled the room I booked before the cutoff.   I didn't modify because I was comparing the two totals and then added the parking on top of it.


Rumors have come out saying that people have only been charged if asked at check-in if they are parking a car at the resort.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Parks Best Bites: August 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: Haunted Mansion Talking Doombuggy Toy and Even More New Ghostly Goods Released at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Check Out The New “Hocus Pocus” Funko Pop Figures!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Record Breaking 'Black Panther' Now the Third Film Ever to Cross $700 Million Domestically


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Names Karen Hobson VP, Communications of Direct-to-Consumer International Segment


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Shanghai’s City Pass Two-Attraction Ticket Offers Guests Disneyland and More


----------



## rteetz

*News*

shopDisney Launches New 'Disney Store's Sleep Shop Hotline'


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Target and Disney Teaming Up for New Disney Princess Collection


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS, VIDEO: Haunted Mansion Talking Doombuggy Toy and Even More New Ghostly Goods Released at Disney Parks



AAAHHHHHH!!!  Shopping budget blown to smithereens.....love the puzzle and the doombuggy!!


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> shopDisney Launches New 'Disney Store's Sleep Shop Hotline'


Odd, but sort of sweet. Called it myself and listened to Goofy.


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS, VIDEO: Haunted Mansion Talking Doombuggy Toy and Even More New Ghostly Goods Released at Disney Parks



Yep ... that Doombuggy's gonna be mine


----------



## beer dave

********** said:


> This is exactly what I thought - your giving away something that literally "costs" nothing. Yes, you charge for it now, but one extra car on your resort property isn't going to break the bank. Just strange - maybe something to make the people more likely to just stay on property.



Yeah-- I recall having the same complaints regarding airfare costs removed from a give away in the past-- but I was told it was a great prize package and should just be happy and let it go....and no pun intended.


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ricky Strauss has creative oversight on Disney streaming service
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...rvice-gives-ricky-strauss-creative-oversight/



I'm starting to read reports that Disney's planned streaming service will not include any R-rated content.  That makes sense at 1st glance with Disney's 'family' image, but it does concern me with the Fox acquisition and Marvel Netflix content.  Obviously we won't be seeing Deadpool or Logan on the streaming service.  But I worry that a Disney owned Fox will no longer produce R-rated films like these as they won't be able to market them on their service.  And what about the Netflix shows like Daredevil, Jessica Jones, and Punisher that tilted closer to more mature R-rated content.  Will they bring those over to the Disney stream or let them die off as they aren't marketable anymore under 'family friendly'.

I'm just getting a sinking feeling that all these acquisitions Disney has been doing may be great for the stock price but bad news for everyone else in the long run


----------



## danikoski

Brocktoon said:


> I'm starting to read reports that Disney's planned streaming service will not include any R-rated content.  That makes sense at 1st glance with Disney's 'family' image, but it does concern me with the Fox acquisition and Marvel Netflix content.  Obviously we won't be seeing Deadpool or Logan on the streaming service.  But I worry that a Disney owned Fox will no longer produce R-rated films like these as they won't be able to market them on their service.  And what about the Netflix shows like Daredevil, Jessica Jones, and Punisher that tilted closer to more mature R-rated content.  Will they bring those over to the Disney stream or let them die off as they aren't marketable anymore under 'family friendly'.
> 
> I'm just getting a sinking feeling that all these acquisitions Disney has been doing may be great for the stock price but bad news for everyone else in the long run



This seems odd to me. Maybe at first they won't, but there is no reason that they can't have a kids account and a parent account. Netflix does this, and I'm pretty sure I could do it on Amazon. If they want to compete with the big name streaming services, then they are going to have to have some adult content.


----------



## The Pho

Brocktoon said:


> I'm starting to read reports that Disney's planned streaming service will not include any R-rated content.  That makes sense at 1st glance with Disney's 'family' image, but it does concern me with the Fox acquisition and Marvel Netflix content.  Obviously we won't be seeing Deadpool or Logan on the streaming service.  But I worry that a Disney owned Fox will no longer produce R-rated films like these as they won't be able to market them on their service.  And what about the Netflix shows like Daredevil, Jessica Jones, and Punisher that tilted closer to more mature R-rated content.  Will they bring those over to the Disney stream or let them die off as they aren't marketable anymore under 'family friendly'.
> 
> I'm just getting a sinking feeling that all these acquisitions Disney has been doing may be great for the stock price but bad news for everyone else in the long run



Iger has spoken about that a few times in the past.  Basically The Disney service will maintain the brand's image, and Hulu would become the more adult oriented brand.


----------



## dlavender

SaharanTea said:


> Since you guys are on the topic, are they now charging people for parking at the resorts?  Last I heard they still weren't, but that was a good while ago.



We were charged $19/night at POFQ for Friday and Saturday night.  We were asked at check in if we were parking a car.  We answered honestly.


----------



## splash327

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Rumors have come out saying that people have only been charged if asked at check-in if they are parking a car at the resort.



That would make sense then, we did online check in and went straight to the room after going to MK.   Never stopped at the desk.


----------



## Mome Rath

The Pho said:


> Iger has spoken about that a few times in the past.  Basically The Disney service will maintain the brand's image, and Hulu would become the more adult oriented brand.


I really hope that is true. It would make me happy if they do not stream R rated movies in a family streaming service. It would set it apart from all the rest of they would do it this way.


----------



## Farro

The Pho said:


> Iger has spoken about that a few times in the past.  Basically The Disney service will maintain the brand's image, and Hulu would become the more adult oriented brand.



Wait - we would have to buy Disney streaming service for non R-rated movies and then Hulu for everything else that will no longer be available on Netflix, Amazon, etc? Hulu has movies on it?

This is ridiculous.


----------



## The Pho

Farro said:


> Wait - we would have to buy Disney streaming service for non R-rated movies and then Hulu for everything else that will no longer be available on Netflix, Amazon, etc? Hulu has movies on it?
> 
> This is ridiculous.



Also ESPN's service if you want to have them all.  
And Hulu has more movies than Netflix.


----------



## skier_pete

beer dave said:


> Yeah-- I recall having the same complaints regarding airfare costs removed from a give away in the past-- but I was told it was a great prize package and should just be happy and let it go....and no pun intended.



I wasn't complaining...it was just an odd choice. We never have a car at WDW so it would matter little to me.


----------



## Farro

The Pho said:


> Also ESPN's service if you want to have them all.
> And Hulu has more movies than Netflix.



Do you mean they are removing ESPN from Comcast? Buy n Large.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Do you mean they are removing ESPN from Comcast? Buy n Large.


No they aren’t. There is a ESPN streaming service available right now called ESPN+.


----------



## Farro

Can I ask a related question? Are all the movies from the studios Disney owns going to only be watchable on their streaming services? 
Or will you still be able to rent them from Redbox or On Demand (Comcast)?


----------



## Brocktoon

Farro said:


> Can I ask a related question? Are all the movies from the studios Disney owns going to only be watchable on their streaming services?
> Or will you still be able to rent them from Redbox or On Demand (Comcast)?



I can't speak towards On-Demand ... but as long as Disney releases their movies on physical media (DVD/Bluray) they can't block them from the likes of DVD . com (Netflix) or Redbox.  Those outlets do have deals with some studios where they get discounts on 'rental-only' versions of the physical discs.  But when other studios lock them out they just go and buy up a bunch of retail copies.

I still get a lot of use from my Netflix DVD . com account as I watch a lot of new release blurays that are not available on a streaming service and it's much cheaper (and many times better quality) than renting on-demand per movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brocktoon said:


> Yep ... that Doombuggy's gonna be mine



I am sort of surprised it is only $14.99 - seems very cool!  Will be a good addition to my desk at work


----------



## adam.adbe

Farro said:


> Can I ask a related question? Are all the movies from the studios Disney owns going to only be watchable on their streaming services?
> Or will you still be able to rent them from Redbox or On Demand (Comcast)?



This is streaming only.  The tea leaves aren't hard to read: Disney have invested a lot of money and branding in transitioning the Disney Movies Anywhere service to Movies Anywhere and pulling in other media companies, so digitally purchased movies at least will continue to be available from and across a wide range of providers.  DVDs and BluRays will continue to be a thing for the foreseeable future, and for Disney especially so, as much of their product is prime "grandma picking up something for the kids at Walmarts" territory.  Finally, Disney is not *that* powerful a company; setting out to antagonize Walmart, Amazon, and Apple would be monumentally stupid.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Can I ask a related question? Are all the movies from the studios Disney owns going to only be watchable on their streaming services?
> Or will you still be able to rent them from Redbox or On Demand (Comcast)?


We don’t know yet what will all be on the streaming service. You should still be able to rent them on demand. Not sure about redbox as they are planning to remove a lot from Netflix.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Springs pedestrian bridge lifted into place overnight 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...strian-bridge-lifted-into-place-overnight.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Review of Rivers of Light dessert party

http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/review-rivers-of-light-dessert-party-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## SaharanTea

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Yes. It was announced a couple months ago. Different price ranges depending on Value, Moderate, or Deluxe. I can't remember the prices off the top of my head.



I know it was announced, but for a long time they hadn't started charging people.



splash327 said:


> I wasn't charged a couple weekends ago at Beach Club.  I know I booked it after the March cut off because it was a summer rate that was published afterwards and I canceled the room I booked before the cutoff.   I didn't modify because I was comparing the two totals and then added the parking on top of it.



Interesting.  Thank you.



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Rumors have come out saying that people have only been charged if asked at check-in if they are parking a car at the resort.



How very arbitrary of them.  :|

Thanks for the replies, everyone.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
NBA Jr. inaugural world championships at WWoS

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...onship-tips-off-at-espn-wide-world-of-sports/


----------



## SaharanTea

dlavender said:


> We were charged $19/night at POFQ for Friday and Saturday night.  We were asked at check in if we were parking a car.  We answered honestly.



Thank you.  Yours is the first account I've seen of the parking charge being implemented.  I was hopeful they might do away with it.  (It was a very small hope.)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Rose and Crown menu changes

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.id=128


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at food and wine merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/first-loo...s-epcot-international-food-and-wine-festival/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Digital key rolls out to Saratoga Springs and Old Key West

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/ability-t...ys-saratoga-springs-and-old-key-west-resorts/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris adds Halloween celebration to coincide with Mickeys birthday 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/disneylan...-mickeys-90th-birthday-full-details-released/


----------



## hakepb

rteetz said:


> No they aren’t. There is a ESPN streaming service available right now called ESPN+.


And ESPN+ may have exclusive streaming college sports content that you used to have access to via WatchESPN and your Comcast logon.


----------



## dlavender

SaharanTea said:


> Thank you.  Yours is the first account I've seen of the parking charge being implemented.  I was hopeful they might do away with it.  (It was a very small hope.)



I made sure on the resort survey to voice my displeasure in being assessed the fee.  But, if anything, it will double before they remove it.


----------



## jlundeen

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Rumors have come out saying that people have only been charged if asked at check-in if they are parking a car at the resort.


I don't drive a car while at WDW anymore, but way back when, before Magical Express, I used to rent a car, which mostly sat in the lot for the entire time, but at that time, was less expensive than taxi to and from MCO.  I seem to remember needing a gate pass for my car back then...  if you don't tell them you have a car, can you come and go through the gate with it?


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Rose and Crown menu changes
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.id=128


Dang...  My favorite restaurant in Epcot!  I LOVED the steak and fish meal, and now it looks like they have NO steak selection at all...  that's awful!  BOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## Ariel484

jlundeen said:


> I don't drive a car while at WDW anymore, but way back when, before Magical Express, I used to rent a car, which mostly sat in the lot for the entire time, but at that time, was less expensive than taxi to and from MCO.  I seem to remember needing a gate pass for my car back then...  if you don't tell them you have a car, can you come and go through the gate with it?


You use your Magic Band to get in if it's at your resort, or talk to security to explain you have an ADR, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Review of Rivers of Light dessert party
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/review-rivers-of-light-dessert-party-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/




seems like they did a pretty good job with it - just hard to see paying $79/person for some desserts and a few drinks ... is good they keep the bars open during the show though


----------



## UncleMike101

jlundeen said:


> Dang...  My favorite restaurant in Epcot!  I LOVED the steak and fish meal, and now it looks like they have NO steak selection at all...  that's awful!  BOOOOOOOO.....


Allegedly the management wants to Anglicize the menu to make it more authentic.
But they kept the "Authentic Irish" Corned Beef and Cabbage which was NEVER a dish served in Ireland as beef was far too rare and expensive for the common people..
It was adopted by Irish American immigrants after their Jewish neighbors in New York taught them how to turn a cheap cut of beef, which was plentiful in America, into a feast.
I owe a debt of gratitude to the Jews for educating my Scots-Irish ancestors.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Rose and Crown menu changes
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.id=128




I'm a little worried now that my Wife won't find anything she likes when we eat there on her Birthday.

Edit - I'm in the clear.  It's listed as having Thanksgiving on 11/22, so she can always do Turkey!


----------



## jlundeen

Ariel484 said:


> You use your Magic Band to get in if it's at your resort, or talk to security to explain you have an ADR, etc.


So if you didn't say you had a car at checkin, will they let you come and go with your car?  Seems kind of like a real loop hole in the system if people don't need to check in, or don't say they have a car...  Only the honest folks are charged?????


----------



## Disneymom1126

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Yes. It was announced a couple months ago. Different price ranges depending on Value, Moderate, or Deluxe. I can't remember the prices off the top of my head.



I know DVC members are not charged for parking. Does anyone happen to know whether you are charged if you rent DVC points from a member? We are flying down and won't have a car, but my sister is spending a few days with us and lives in FL so will have her car. I just want to give her a heads up if she is going to be charged. Thanks!


----------



## splash327

jlundeen said:


> So if you didn't say you had a car at checkin, will they let you come and go with your car?  Seems kind of like a real loop hole in the system if people don't need to check in, or don't say they have a car...  Only the honest folks are charged?????



Seems like it.   I would have told them I had a car if I needed to go to the desk.  I just thought that they would charge me once I used my band to come in.   The last time I used the desk at check in was almost 2 years ago.   I got a message saying I had to go to the desk and it never gave me my room number.


----------



## jlundeen

splash327 said:


> Seems like it.   I would have told them I had a car if I needed to go to the desk.  I just thought that they would charge me once I used my band to come in.   The last time I used the desk at check in was almost 2 years ago.   I got a message saying I had to go to the desk and it never gave me my room number.


Not blaming you... how could you know???  You would think when they put the new parking charge policy in place, they would have accounted for the online checkin...


----------



## Firebird060

Disneymom1126 said:


> I know DVC members are not charged for parking. Does anyone happen to know whether you are charged if you rent DVC points from a member? We are flying down and won't have a car, but my sister is spending a few days with us and lives in FL so will have her car. I just want to give her a heads up if she is going to be charged. Thanks!



So here is a tricky situation.  When driving into Old Key West or Saratoga, I was never asked if I was a DVC member or if I needed to park,  They just waved me in when I told them I was checking in.  Now when I have driven to Boardwalk or Contemp I was asked, granted I was only unloading the car before returning it to Car care but in any case it would seem at the DVC only resorts, they kinda as of June just dont ask,.  So the long of the short answer is when checking in I would just say I am staying at "such and such DVC" which is the truth, as Disney isnt expecting to be able to recoup costs of DVC rooms for parking I wouldnt feel bad about answering that way.


----------



## linzbear

Disneymom1126 said:


> I know DVC members are not charged for parking. Does anyone happen to know whether you are charged if you rent DVC points from a member? We are flying down and won't have a car, but my sister is spending a few days with us and lives in FL so will have her car. I just want to give her a heads up if she is going to be charged. Thanks!


They won't charge for parking if you're staying on points because maintenance fees paid on those points (regardless of renting or owning) already cover the guards and the upkeep of the lot.  Of course, this may change, but not this year.


----------



## tlmadden73

jlundeen said:


> Not blaming you... how could you know???  You would think when they put the new parking charge policy in place, they would have accounted for the online checkin...


It seems that this parking fee was "rushed" into production without really taking into account on how to enforce it. It is strictly a money grab, so if only half of the car parker pay for it, that is still more money than they were getting before.

So .. if you do online check-in and don't ever tell the front desk you have a car or lie at the front desk  .. (which is tempting since it is a big savings if you are staying for a while .. which would probably just be put right back into Disney for other things (food, souvenirs, etc.))  you can still park for free.

As far as we know . .they have NO way of "checking" the parking lot for "legal" parkers, so basically the parking fee has no teeth. 
Until they have meter maids roaming the lots, this fee will probably be just an honesty thing.  And even then .. what do they do with "illegal" parkers? Is Disney really going to upset paying customers by towing their car from a vacation they are spending a lot of money on?
Until they somehow tie a parking pass with your Magic Band .. I don't see how they enforce this.


----------



## YesterDark

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Play Big Toy Story Land sweepstakes
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...opdisney/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0802180808180007C


I always love reading the rules. If you're Canadian:

If the potential Grand Prize Winner selected is a Canadian resident, he/she must first correctly answer a time-based mathematical skill-testing question, to be implemented by Administrator, as a condition to being considered the Potential Grand Prize Winner.


----------



## nkosiek

YesterDark said:


> I always love reading the rules. If you're Canadian:
> 
> If the potential Grand Prize Winner selected is a Canadian resident, he/she must first correctly answer a time-based mathematical skill-testing question, to be implemented by Administrator, as a condition to being considered the Potential Grand Prize Winner.


I wonder if it can be as simple as, "What's 2+2?"


----------



## Iowamomof4

YesterDark said:


> I always love reading the rules. If you're Canadian:
> 
> If the potential Grand Prize Winner selected is a Canadian resident, he/she must first correctly answer a time-based mathematical skill-testing question, to be implemented by Administrator, as a condition to being considered the Potential Grand Prize Winner.



Sure would love to know why on earth this is a thing.


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Celebrate Mickey Mouse with a Stunning Spectacular on ABC


----------



## skier_pete

YesterDark said:


> I always love reading the rules. If you're Canadian:
> 
> If the potential Grand Prize Winner selected is a Canadian resident, he/she must first correctly answer a time-based mathematical skill-testing question, to be implemented by Administrator, as a condition to being considered the Potential Grand Prize Winner.





nkosiek said:


> I wonder if it can be as simple as, "What's 2+2?"



Actually that's what it is. It's something to do with Canadian contest rules and that it cannot work a certain way to be considered "gaming" or "gambling" so instead it has to be answering some sort of question - and in this case it probably will be something along the lines of "What is 2+2?"


----------



## YesterDark

Iowamomof4 said:


> Sure would love to know why on earth this is a thing.



I have no idea, but it probably has to do with gambling laws or something.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

First Look: Annual Passholder, Figment, Ratatouille, and other delectable merchandise items for 2018’s EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Disney’s Upcoming Star Wars Series Will Be One of the Most Expensive TV Shows of All Time


----------



## jknezek

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney’s Upcoming Star Wars Series Will Be One of the Most Expensive TV Shows of All Time



I just can't help thinking this is a bad idea. Does it really need that pressure? Does it need to be that expensive? Make a good show, with a solid budget, and it's not such a massive role of the dice. Solo at a $200 million budget is ok. Solo at $400 million was a loser. Same thing here. Be a bit less ambitious, but have more reasonable expectations. How many subscribers to this system does the Star Wars show now have to drive? 

It seems to set the table for a failure unless it is a massive mega hit that draws millions of subscribers.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Iowamomof4 said:


> Sure would love to know why on earth this is a thing.



And why is Quebec excluded?


----------



## only hope

MommyinHonduras said:


> And why is Quebec excluded?




Quebec has much stricter laws regarding sweepstakes. 

https://www.thebalanceeveryday.com/why-are-so-many-competitions-void-in-quebec-896835


----------



## jknezek

Disney has an earnings miss. Mostly blamed on writing off some unnamed studio animation projects. Earnings call happening now.

Some meat to add, studio entertainment was up 20%, consumer products and interactive media down 8%, Parks and Resorts revenue up 6%.

Also interesting, cable networks up 2.5%, but missed by almost $100 million the expected revenue numbers. ESPN still losing subscribers as expected.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New flavors at Ample Hills

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/review-ph...ens-on-the-boardwalk-is-it-worth-the-price-2/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Quarter 3 earnings call

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...log-the-walt-disney-company-q3-2018-earnings/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Quarter 2 earnings call
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...log-the-walt-disney-company-q3-2018-earnings/



Domestic Park Reservations down 2% this quarter according to the CFO on the call. Film write off due to a Disneytoon Film and "another picture".


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Domestic Park Reservations down 2% this quarter according to the CFO on the call. Film write off due to a Disneytoon Film and "another picture".


Not surprised...


----------



## YesterDark

I hope Park revenues keep diving over the next few quarters so they put out some deals to get bookings up. Fiscal year ends in September I think. They might want to push people into the parks for the next year as to bolster numbers before they announce a closer date for SWGE.


----------



## The Pho

jknezek said:


> I just can't help thinking this is a bad idea. Does it really need that pressure? Does it need to be that expensive? Make a good show, with a solid budget, and it's not such a massive role of the dice. Solo at a $200 million budget is ok. Solo at $400 million was a loser. Same thing here. Be a bit less ambitious, but have more reasonable expectations. How many subscribers to this system does the Star Wars show now have to drive?
> 
> It seems to set the table for a failure unless it is a massive mega hit that draws millions of subscribers.



It's an investment to create a program with high production value that will draw lots of people in.  They want higher than Game of Thrones quality.  That $100 million looks cheap compared to Amazon's Lord of the Rings show.  And both have the same goal.


----------



## The Pho

jlundeen said:


> Not blaming you... how could you know???  You would think when they put the new parking charge policy in place, they would have accounted for the online checkin...



Well it took them a very long time to realize they had a road that went around the Magic Kingdom parking booths.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm contributing to the downturn of Disney's hotel reservations. Canceled my booking for October once they added parking charges. Just added those days onto my Universal stay. I had that .00001% contribution to that number.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Domestic Park Reservations down 2% this quarter according to the CFO on the call. Film write off due to a Disneytoon Film and "another picture".



Is that “other picture” the Jack and the Beanstalk one they cancelled or was there something else

Did they say about park attendance?  I know recently attendance has bbeen me flat to down but revenues were up (more spending per guest) but guess that is not longer the case

Guess it explains all the new dessert parties


----------



## writerguyfl

YesterDark said:


> I always love reading the rules. If you're Canadian: If the potential Grand Prize Winner selected is a Canadian resident, he/she must first correctly answer a time-based mathematical skill-testing question, to be implemented by Administrator, as a condition to being considered the Potential Grand Prize Winner.





********** said:


> Actually that's what it is. It's something to do with Canadian contest rules and that it cannot work a certain way to be considered "gaming" or "gambling" so instead it has to be answering some sort of question - and in this case it probably will be something along the lines of "What is 2+2?"





only hope said:


> Quebec has much stricter laws regarding sweepstakes.



Back when I worked in hotels, my boss (the Director of Sales) wanted to do a sweepstakes/drawing.  She had me do the research.  Since we were in Minnesota and wanted to be inclusive with our Canadian guests, I researched their laws, too.

Turned out to be far more complicated than just advertising the sweepstakes.  We would have had to register with some states to be able to offer it to their residents.  Nevada had all sorts of quirks because of their gaming laws.  And Canada does have the skill-based requirement, too.  (I'm certain that Disney would ask a simple math question.)


----------



## FoxC63

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> First Look: Annual Passholder, Figment, Ratatouille, and other delectable merchandise items for 2018’s EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival



I really like the glasses Minnie, Mickey & Figment!   the coasters & Mickey plate!  Thanks for posting!  Wish we were attending.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

   LEGOLAND Offering Free Child's Ticket to Guests Visiting Select Subway Restaurants


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Halloween at Disneyland Hong Kong looks pretty awesome!

https://twitter.com/dmk_blog/status/1026633945176104961?s=21


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Halloween at Disneyland Hong Kong looks pretty awesome!
> 
> https://twitter.com/dmk_blog/status/1026633945176104961?s=21



The nightmare before Christmas walkthrough looks awesome!!! That would be very cool if they could add something like that to WDW or DL Halloween parties!


----------



## circus4u

To take on Netflix, Disney faces a challenge in embracing technology
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-n...-faces-challenge-embracing-technology-n898446


----------



## skier_pete

jknezek said:


> I just can't help thinking this is a bad idea. Does it really need that pressure? Does it need to be that expensive? Make a good show, with a solid budget, and it's not such a massive role of the dice. Solo at a $200 million budget is ok. Solo at $400 million was a loser. Same thing here. Be a bit less ambitious, but have more reasonable expectations. How many subscribers to this system does the Star Wars show now have to drive?
> 
> It seems to set the table for a failure unless it is a massive mega hit that draws millions of subscribers.



Sure it sounds like a lot - but if you get a million star wars fans to sign up for a $8 a month service you've made your money back in a year. 5 million fans it's about 2 months. But I would agree that regardless of budget you have to make something worth-while. The writing is the key.


----------



## MommaBerd

circus4u said:


> To take on Netflix, Disney faces a challenge in embracing technology
> https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-n...-faces-challenge-embracing-technology-n898446



Great article. I commented on the Disney IT situation on the Earnings Call thread. The ESPN+ offering needs LOTS of improvement in its usability!


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> Sure it sounds like a lot - but if you get a million star wars fans to sign up for a $8 a month service you've made your money back in a year. 5 million fans it's about 2 months. But I would agree that regardless of budget you have to make something worth-while. The writing is the key.



A million fans is a lot. Netflix has 124 million worldwide, but only 56 million or so in the U.S. And that's not the best comparison since Netflix doesn't have a cable analog. Something more like HBO Now, which has spent years getting to just 5 million subscribers, is a better comparison. There has never been a huge GoT bump for HBO Now either, just a steady gain along the lines of cord cutting for OTT subscribers. 

The best comparison is probably CBS All Access, which has struggled to only 2 million subscribers despite exclusive content like the Star Trek series. So we throw around numbers like 1 million fans, but it's incredibly difficult to get 1 million people to sign up for an OTT service. Let alone 5 million fans. And then there are the people like me who have CBS All Access for a month or two a year, binge what I want, and then drop it again.

It's just not that simple anymore. Sinking $100 million dollars into 10 episodes of  Star Wars is a huge dice roll. And I worry that if it doesn't work out like GoT, we won't get another shot.


----------



## brnrss34

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> First Look: Annual Passholder, Figment, Ratatouille, and other delectable merchandise items for 2018’s EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival


 I really want those glasses and coasters. But I’m not going this year to the festival.


----------



## rteetz

Len Testa believes Disney will implement its tiered multi-day ticket pricing this fall in either September or October.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> A million fans is a lot. Netflix has 124 million worldwide, but only 56 million or so in the U.S. And that's not the best comparison since Netflix doesn't have a cable analog. Something more like HBO Now, which has spent years getting to just 5 million subscribers, is a better comparison. There has never been a huge GoT bump for HBO Now either, just a steady gain along the lines of cord cutting for OTT subscribers.
> 
> The best comparison is probably CBS All Access, which has struggled to only 2 million subscribers despite exclusive content like the Star Trek series. So we throw around numbers like 1 million fans, but it's incredibly difficult to get 1 million people to sign up for an OTT service. Let alone 5 million fans. And then there are the people like me who have CBS All Access for a month or two a year, binge what I want, and then drop it again.
> 
> It's just not that simple anymore. Sinking $100 million dollars into 10 episodes of  Star Wars is a huge dice roll. And I worry that if it doesn't work out like GoT, we won't get another shot.




Might be an odd comparison, but another one could be the WWE network which struggled to get their first 1 million subscribers as well.  Now, I think the Disney audience is a lot bigger and if they are able to pull most of their content off of Netflix and stuff and have quite a bit of content that is new and can only be seen on the Disney streaming service, that will help, but I agree, 1 million subscribers isn't no big deal to get - especially right out of the gate, and especially if you are telling people you also need to pay more for Hulu to get R rated and other content and also separately for ESPN+ for sports content


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Len Testa believes Disney will implement its tiered multi-day ticket pricing this fall in either September or October.



definitely interested to see how it works in the end when people have vacations that span "tiering levels" ... but we knew this was coming at some point

Also will be interesting to see what dates eat tier are, given that Summer seems to be slowing down and fall is getting more and more crowded


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> Len Testa believes Disney will implement its tiered multi-day ticket pricing this fall in either September or October.



I really want to see how they implement this.   I wonder if they will start like they used to do the hotel rooms, where the first day you use the ticket is the tier you fall in.


----------



## skier_pete

jknezek said:


> A million fans is a lot. Netflix has 124 million worldwide, but only 56 million or so in the U.S. And that's not the best comparison since Netflix doesn't have a cable analog. Something more like HBO Now, which has spent years getting to just 5 million subscribers, is a better comparison. There has never been a huge GoT bump for HBO Now either, just a steady gain along the lines of cord cutting for OTT subscribers.
> 
> The best comparison is probably CBS All Access, which has struggled to only 2 million subscribers despite exclusive content like the Star Trek series. So we throw around numbers like 1 million fans, but it's incredibly difficult to get 1 million people to sign up for an OTT service. Let alone 5 million fans. And then there are the people like me who have CBS All Access for a month or two a year, binge what I want, and then drop it again.
> 
> It's just not that simple anymore. Sinking $100 million dollars into 10 episodes of  Star Wars is a huge dice roll. And I worry that if it doesn't work out like GoT, we won't get another shot.



You are correct - but I have to think Disney may do better than a lot of services because of what the content IS. If they pull all their movies from other services (We're talking Marvel, Disney animation, live action like Pirates) and put it all in one place. Then include the archive of all of their stuff from Disney Channel and way back to World of Color and stuff - plus any new movies - they could bump a LOT of subscribers quickly. And then including GOOD new content off the bat...

The biggest problem that I foresee is the fractioning (which is already occurring) of streaming services. When each streaming service has it's own content, and you need to subscribe to 6 different services for your content, it will become as expensive as cable.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> You are correct - but I have to think Disney may do better than a lot of services because of what the content IS. If they pull all their movies from other services (We're talking Marvel, Disney animation, live action like Pirates) and put it all in one place. Then include the archive of all of their stuff from Disney Channel and way back to World of Color and stuff - plus any new movies - they could bump a LOT of subscribers quickly. And then including GOOD new content off the bat...
> 
> The biggest problem that I foresee is the fractioning (which is already occurring) of streaming services. When each streaming service has it's own content, and you need to subscribe to 6 different services for your content, it will become as expensive as cable.




Disney can't. See the issue with the Star Wars movies. They licensed stuff out. Eventually they will get it back, but probably not when this launches. And, you aren't going to get all of that. If they were going to give you archives of everything, they would have said by now. You are going to get what they want to give you. Mostly the current stuff on the various Disney channels, the last couple of movies, the family friendly stuff from ABC, whatever they pull from Freeform, a rotating crop of the older stuff at their discretion, and some new content. 

Then if you want adult shows you're going to need Hulu. The Marvel shows on Netflix are not family friendly. I can't see how they are going to this service. There is a ton of bad language, violence, and sex in them. It will be interesting to see where they end up.

Star Trek has a huge fan base. The estimate is 8-8.5 million per episode making it one of the most expensive shows ever made, yet considerably less than the proposed Star Wars budget. CBS All Access was at slightly less than 2 million subscribers when Star Trek was announced, now it is slightly more. That's the math Disney needs to find a way around. Dropping $100 million into 10 episodes of Star Wars is a loss leader. Hopefully it won't be so much of one they shy away from Star Wars shows in the future.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> The biggest problem that I foresee is the fractioning (which is already occurring) of streaming services. When each streaming service has it's own content, and you need to subscribe to 6 different services for your content, it will become as expensive as cable.



I see that coming up where people are now saying "man, I wish I could just get one source for all of my television needs" ... um, you mean like Cable?

I do wonder if Disney might offer a combo - where you can get each streaming element separately or for a reduced rate get Disney Streaming, ESPN+, and Hulu 

I also would love to see them do cross promotions - like a subscription is included with an Annual Pass to the parks, or if you have the monthly fee automatically charged to you Disney Chase Visa there is a reduced rate, etc.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> LEGOLAND Offering Free Child's Ticket to Guests Visiting Select Subway Restaurants



LEGOLAND offers this regularly - via coupons in lego sets (or bags you find at checkout) or just with codes you can easily find online.
Basically .. if you are paying for a kid to go to LEGOLAND or a LEGOLAND discovery center . you are paying too much. 

As the "also ran" of theme parks in the area, they need to draw kids there. Free kids admission is amazing. 

I've always been disappointed at Disney's "child" prices. They difference is so neglible, they may as just have one price. But .. I get it. They are so popular they could charge MORE for children and people would still come.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> Len Testa believes Disney will implement its tiered multi-day ticket pricing this fall in either September or October.



So we should buy our tix soon?


----------



## Jetku

Be Our Guest late August refurb seems to be cancelled with reservations now available for August 20-24. 

I was able to get a reservation for 11 people for lunch midweek with multiple times available.


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> So we should buy our tix soon?


If you want to avoid the multi day tiers probably.


----------



## rteetz

Jetku said:


> Be Our Guest late August refurb seems to be cancelled with reservations now available for August 20-24.
> 
> I was able to get a reservation for 11 people for lunch midweek with multiple times available.


Hmm that’s weird.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Len Testa believes Disney will implement its tiered multi-day ticket pricing this fall in either September or October.


Yay?

Will this end the "flexibility" of buying sets of tickets and then going when you want?
Will you now just have to decide when you are going and buy your tickets SPECIFICALLY for those days unless you have an AP? So if your trip is SA-WED .. you probably pay more for SA and SU and less on MO-WED (just like you do for the hotel).

You'll probably see more "vacation bundles" that just obfuscates the true ticket prices .. (tickets and hotels at $101/day/person average for 5 day stay).  Just how when you stay at Great Wolf Lodge you just pay one price .. you don't (and can't) pay for a separate water park ticket .. but depending on when you stay .. the price is VASTLY different.

Just seems like a headache for the consumers like us on the boards here who thrive on frequent yet flexible trips, but for your regular "once in a lifetime" visitor .. it probably won't be an issue . .they just probably care what the total cost is.


But .. it will definitely push people to change their vacation dates since tickets are the most expensive part of the vacation (for large families). People will purposely visit MO-TH to save money rather than a FR-MO (even though that works out better for school and vacation days).

In the end, it all depends HOW much more expensive these tiered tickets are ..


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Yay?
> 
> Will this end the "flexibility" of buying sets of tickets and then going when you want?
> Will you now just have to decide when you are going and buy your tickets SPECIFICALLY for those days unless you have an AP? So if your trip is SA-WED .. you probably pay more for SA and SU and less on MO-WED (just like you do for the hotel).
> 
> You'll probably see more "vacation bundles" that just obfuscates the true ticket prices .. (tickets and hotels at $101/day average for 5 day stay).  Just how when you stay at Great Wolf Lodge you just pay one price .. you don't (and can't) pay for a separate water park ticket .. but depending on when you stay .. the price is VASTLY different.
> 
> Just seems like a headache for the consumers like us on the boards here who thrive on frequent yet flexible trips, but for your regular "once in a lifetime" visitor .. it probably won't be an issue . .they just probably care what the total cost is.
> 
> 
> But .. it will definitely push people to change their vacation dates since tickets are the most expensive part of the vacation (for large families). People will purposely visit MO-TH to save money rather than a FR-MO (even though that works out better for school and vacation days).
> 
> In the end, it all depends HOW much more expensive these tiered tickets are ..


Well they kind of already started to end the flexibility. All tickets now have expiration dates.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well they kind of already started to end the flexibility. All tickets now have expiration dates.



though AP's have until 2030 - one reason we bought a couple before the last round of price increases


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> though AP's have until 2030 - one reason we bought a couple before the last round of price increases



You can buy multiple APs, and use them consecutively?


----------



## awilliams4

TheMaxRebo said:


> though AP's have until 2030 - one reason we bought a couple before the last round of price increases



I don't believe that is the case.  I am pretty sure that while it may suggest it expires in 2030 online, that is just a date they threw in their to populate the field.  I recall a thread or two that contacted Disney about this and those threads suggested Disney's response was that the 2030 date is not really when the non-expiring tickets expire.


----------



## rteetz

SaharanTea said:


> You can buy multiple APs, and use them consecutively?


You could but then would miss out on the renewal discount.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New trailer for Nutcracker and the four realms 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ailer-for-the-nutcracker-and-the-four-realms/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New holiday entertainment coming to Tokyo Disneyland 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/new-chris...g-this-holiday-season-to-tokyo-disney-resort/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaharanTea said:


> You can buy multiple APs, and use them consecutively?



You can and just activate one at a time ... but what we did was just get two, one for me and one for my wife and we will take turns using them - use one at a time to qualify for the discounts, included memory maker, etc. and then the rest of the family gets regular tickets (actually military salute tickets)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New seasonal Satuli Canteen Bowl

http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/revie...ins-satuli-canteen-menu-as-seasonal-offering/


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New seasonal Satuli Canteen Bowl
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/revie...ins-satuli-canteen-menu-as-seasonal-offering/



Oh that looks great, hopefully it's there the first week of October as we've not gotten the chance to try lunch/dinner there. Breakfast was outstanding, too bad it didn't last!


----------



## adam.adbe

jknezek said:


> Disney can't. See the issue with the Star Wars movies. They licensed stuff out. Eventually they will get it back, but probably not when this launches. And, you aren't going to get all of that. If they were going to give you archives of everything, they would have said by now. You are going to get what they want to give you. Mostly the current stuff on the various Disney channels, the last couple of movies, the family friendly stuff from ABC, whatever they pull from Freeform, a rotating crop of the older stuff at their discretion, and some new content.



Licensing is a mess, but that's a question I'm sure Disney have already considered.



> Then if you want adult shows you're going to need Hulu. The Marvel shows on Netflix are not family friendly. I can't see how they are going to this service. There is a ton of bad language, violence, and sex in them. It will be interesting to see where they end up.



Right, so what is the upper bound of subscription services a household will likely have?  That to me is a question that should trouble Netflix more than Disney.  Start with the premise that a decent percentage of US households already have Amazon Prime, so they have one streaming service essentially for free.  That service covers a lot of the same ground as Netflix.  Disney remove their content from Netflix, which eventually may be all content including Fox assets, and split them across Hulu and Disneyflix.  So for the cost of two (or three if they want sports) subscriptions, an average family would get most of Disney/21CF, and most of everything else. 

Disney doesn't need to compete with Netflix because Netflix is still reliant on the Disney catalog, and doesn't yet have enough material of its own to offset the difference.  That basically means that Netflix's prime competition is Amazon, who are essentially billing their service as 'free'.



> Star Trek has a huge fan base. The estimate is 8-8.5 million per episode making it one of the most expensive shows ever made, yet considerably less than the proposed Star Wars budget. CBS All Access was at slightly less than 2 million subscribers when Star Trek was announced, now it is slightly more. That's the math Disney needs to find a way around. Dropping $100 million into 10 episodes of Star Wars is a loss leader. Hopefully it won't be so much of one they shy away from Star Wars shows in the future.



Star Trek is a bad example, I think.  That one aims fairly squarely at the cord-never demographic who just aren't that interested in anything else on CBS, and are more than willing to wait for the BluRay, or just torrent the show.   People will continue to pay for Hulu regardless, and so Disney just needs to sell a service to families that likely would be paying the extra Disney channels through their cable provider.

So to your broader licensing question: do Disney have deep enough pockets to fund a long-game war of attrition, where pretty much everyone is aiming their guns at Netflix?

[ETA: HBO are an interesting case since they routinely carry 'essential' shows, but much of their catalog is still movies you can watch elsewhere.  That's why they are now basically a value add for expensive ATT services.]


----------



## Mika02

Roxyfire said:


> Oh that looks great, hopefully it's there the first week of October as we've not gotten the chance to try lunch/dinner there. Breakfast was outstanding, too bad it didn't last!



It's on the menu now in the website so hopefully they will have it by next week when I get there for my AK day..


----------



## adam.adbe

********** said:


> The biggest problem that I foresee is the fractioning (which is already occurring) of streaming services. When each streaming service has it's own content, and you need to subscribe to 6 different services for your content, it will
> become as expensive as cable.



I'm not going to argue the "it will become as expensive as cable" statement simply because inevitably prices will increase until the market chokes itself, however: I don't think the broader point is quite right.  The days of "must watch now" are seemingly behind us.  A few shows or movies can still move a mass of the market, but people seem increasingly happy to just watch stuff whenever, partly because there just is so much stuff out there.  I personally like to leave stuff unwatched just to give me iPad food for transatlantic flights, for example.

As such, I can see most shows eventually being licensed to other services purely because the originating service has concluded it has extracted all the revenue it will see otherwise.  E.G. FooFlix creates a hit show, keeps it exclusive to its service for a few years, but eventually determines that the show is no longer working to drive or retain subscriptions.  At that point it may decide that licensing the show to Barazon would have no material downside, and money is money.

If that turns out to be the case, the long term wouldn't look so dissimilar to the pre-Netflix cable days.  If you want to watch it now, you pay a premium, otherwise you wait until it rolls up on the service you're paying for.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New original house announced for Halloween Horror Nights:  _*Seeds of Extinction*_

_“a cataclysmic meteor has struck Earth, causing humans to become extinct, and something monstrous to take root. The virulent growth has swept across the planet, covering everything and choking out civilization within moments, creating a tableau of what once was. What appears to be a lush and green graveyard hides the most terrifying and hungry meat eaters. Predatory plants of all species use strangling vines, razor-sharp thorns, and poisonous pollens to encroach from all sides as you invade this new world.”_


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Well they kind of already started to end the flexibility. All tickets now have expiration dates.


True .. but you still have the flexibility of going whenever you want until that expiration date ..without worrying about paying a higher price if going on a weekend or a holiday, or the summer.

They have done a great job of getting to this point and "weaning"  the guests (like us) off of the flexible model and setting up an inflexible one.
Since I started going again in 2014 they have:
1) Offered FP+ ..giving you the option of scheduling 3 rides to skip 30-60 days in advance (thus basically forcing you to know which day you are spending in each park)
2) Got rid of "Non-expiring" tickets - preventing us from pre-buying a 10-day no-expiration ticket and using it for several trips (I still have 4 days left on mine!).  
3) Gave normal MYW tickets expiration dates - preventing us from saving money by pre-buying tickets years in advance.
4) Raise ticket prices (about 10-15%) EVERY year.
5) Initiate "tiered" pricing for 1-day tickets (thus raising the prices for those even more and setting us up for multi-day tiered pricing).

Not sure when they bumped up the ADRs to 180 days .. but that is part of the problem too. Even though I have a trip still 90 days out, my dining plans I made months ago sorta already dictate which park I will be on which day.  For this upcoming trip, if I had to buy tickets for my known park days (and pay more for Sunday - 11/11 and the holiday (Veterans Day 11/12) .. I would suck it up and pay a few dollars more . .or I would have planned my vacation later in the week.

I mean . .it makes sense .. demand is so high, they don't need to offer flexibility anymore. They want to be able to dictate when you go .. and take advantage of the times when a LOT of people want to go (by charging higher prices).

My guess is they will probably continue to increase the Park Hopper "premium" to encourage guests to stay put in a single park all day as well (because they probably will charge higher prices to get in DHS over Epcot and AK).


----------



## crazy4wdw

Town Hall Meeting Held to Discuss Potential Development of Lighthouse Point, Eleuthera.  This is the rumored site of Disney's 2nd private island in the Caribbean. 
https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...ss-potential-development-of-lighthouse-point/


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Town Hall Meeting Held to Discuss Potential Development of Lighthouse Point, Eleuthera.  This is the rumored site of Disney's 2nd private island in the Caribbean.
> https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...ss-potential-development-of-lighthouse-point/


The 2nd island has been a strong rumor for years now.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Polite Pig is adding a roof to its outdoor seating

https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1027215699712921601?s=21


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New seasonal Satuli Canteen Bowl
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/revie...ins-satuli-canteen-menu-as-seasonal-offering/



We just left too! Bummer. It looks really good!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New seasonal Satuli Canteen Bowl
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/revie...ins-satuli-canteen-menu-as-seasonal-offering/


I have to try that dish when I go. It looks so good!


----------



## jbeyes

Jetku said:


> Be Our Guest late August refurb seems to be cancelled with reservations now available for August 20-24.
> 
> I was able to get a reservation for 11 people for lunch midweek with multiple times available.



Thanks for this! I just got a lunch for 5 with multiple times available as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Photopass day at Disneyland

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...te-disney-photopass-day-at-disneyland-resort/

Photopass day at WDW 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ey-photopass-day-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## romitaz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Snarky NYer: If you think Papa John's or Pizza Hut is "just fine" then you don't know what good pizza is
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes I am from NY, and yes, Papa John and Pizza Hut are terrible and yes I am aware I am full of snark)


Your honor, the defense rests.


----------



## romitaz

FinnsMom7 said:


> Being from NJ and having a friend that moved to SC - Mellow Mushroom is decent pizza - most other places try but fail - and when I lived in CA any place named "NY" or Brooklyn pizza was straight out lying.


Yes Mellow Mushroom is good but I will not turn away from a nice Meat Lovers from Pizza Hut.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> Len Testa believes Disney will implement its tiered multi-day ticket pricing this fall in either September or October.



Good to know as we are planning an October 2019 trip with my brother and his family and I want to make sure we purchase tix before any price hike...or now tiering...or both!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New menu items at Nomad Lounge

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/review-ne...-lounge-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-theme-park/


----------



## nkosiek

circus4u said:


> To take on Netflix, Disney faces a challenge in embracing technology
> https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-n...-faces-challenge-embracing-technology-n898446


There's a lot of truth in that, but I do find it interesting that it was put out by Comcast's NBC.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> You could but then would miss out on the renewal discount.



But if you're buying now, with the intent to use in 5-10 years, it would be a good bit cheaper than any renewal price. Or am I not understanding how they intend to use them?


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> But if you're buying now, with the intent to use in 5-10 years, it would be a good bit cheaper than any renewal price. Or am I not understanding how they intend to use them?


If you buy now and intend to use years from not yes. I wouldn’t buy a bunch now and use them consecutively though.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Guardians Update 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/photo...xy-roller-coaster-show-building-construction/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

wareagle57 said:


> But if you're buying now, with the intent to use in 5-10 years, it would be a good bit cheaper than any renewal price. Or am I not understanding how they intend to use them?



Also, they could (and probably will) take away renewal discounts. They already did that this year for DLR. I understand the markets are different but don’t assume that renewal discounts are guaranteed. So yeah, I would agree with you that it wouldn’t hurt to buy now for later use.


----------



## Mika02

Photopass Day Information for August 19th

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0802180808180017C


----------



## JReneeW

rteetz said:


> Len Testa believes Disney will implement its tiered multi-day ticket pricing this fall in either September or October.



Do you have more info or a link? We need to buy tickets for our February trip and this may make me buy sooner rather than later!


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Guardians Update
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/photo...xy-roller-coaster-show-building-construction/



That photo with the tram is amazing


----------



## rteetz

JReneeW said:


> Do you have more info or a link? We need to buy tickets for our February trip and this may make me buy sooner rather than later!


He posted it on twitter. He said by Mid September to Mid October he expects the change.


----------



## rteetz

Orlando Theme Park News is shutting down its website later this year due to declining visits and costs.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor 
*
Jon Favreau’s Star Wars series to begin production Oct. 1st.


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Jon Favreau’s Star Wars series to behind production Oct. 1st.


Auto correct sucks!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disney's Coronado Springs Resort and Disney Riviera Resort Construction Update


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disney Springs Construction Update - August 2018


----------



## Mr. Mickey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New trailer for Nutcracker and the four realms
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ailer-for-the-nutcracker-and-the-four-realms/



Can’t help but think this movie is going to be another flop for Disney. I do think it looks good but fear that it only appears to a certain audience. It’s fifficult for a Christmas movie to appeal to everyone from the get-go due to obvious reasons, but usually the people seeing these types of holiday films are families with younger kids. To me this seems like a bit too dark of a film for some children and as I said above it will only appeal to a small audience. Of course anything is possible since How the Grinch Stole Christmas was the highest grossing film in 2000 (I think) and this art style and tone has worked out for films like Beauty and the Beast, but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Mickey said:


> Can’t help but think this movie is going to be another flop for Disney. I do think it looks good but fear that it only appears to a certain audience. It’s fifficult for a Christmas movie to appeal to everyone from the get-go due to obvious reasons, but usually the people seeing these types of holiday films are families with younger kids. To me this seems like a bit too dark of a film for some children and as I said above it will only appeal to a small audience. Of course anything is possible since How the Grinch Stole Christmas was the highest grossing film in 2000 (I think) and this art style and tone has worked out for films like Beauty and the Beast, but we will have to wait and see.


I don't think it is intended to be a major blockbuster. It is a Christmas/Holiday themed movie.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

rteetz said:


> I don't think it is intended to be a major blockbuster. It is a Christmas/Holiday themed movie.



Either do I but in the end I still just don’t see a huge profit


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Orlando Theme Park News is shutting down its website later this year due to declining visits and costs.



Interesting. They essentially just post info from the Hub with the occasional photo update. Not sure what costs there could be beyond maybe $30 a month for hosting? As a non-Cast Member, I'll miss knowing what was posted to the hub on the daily


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

 
   Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort Update: Gondola Towers Dominate the Resort's Skyline (PART 1)    
 Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort Update: Gondola Towers Dominate the Resort's Skyline (PART 2)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Commemorate Your Disney Parks Vacation with new PANDORA Charms Available August 10


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ultimate Nights of Adventure VIP Tour at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Increases Availability Due to Popular Demand


----------



## rteetz

*News*

¡Ay, Caramba! Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort Feature Pool Undergoing Refurbishment Fall 2018


----------



## Brocktoon

Mr. Mickey said:


> Can’t help but think this movie is going to be another flop for Disney. I do think it looks good but fear that it only appears to a certain audience. It’s fifficult for a Christmas movie to appeal to everyone from the get-go due to obvious reasons, but usually the people seeing these types of holiday films are families with younger kids. To me this seems like a bit too dark of a film for some children and as I said above it will only appeal to a small audience. Of course anything is possible since How the Grinch Stole Christmas was the highest grossing film in 2000 (I think) and this art style and tone has worked out for films like Beauty and the Beast, but we will have to wait and see.



Yeah, even if it gets good reviews, finding a target audience may be an issue with this film


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ¡Ay, Caramba! Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort Feature Pool Undergoing Refurbishment Fall 2018



¡Ay, Caramba! ????? ..... man, they can't wait to leverage stuff from the FOX acquisition


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Ultimate Nights of Adventure VIP Tour at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Increases Availability Due to Popular Demand



e.g., more people than we thought are willing to pay for a FP for Flight of Passage


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Halloween popcorn buckets and more this year

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/08/novelty-guide-to-halloween-2018-at-disney-parks/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wine and Dine medals

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...isney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend-medals/


----------



## SteveDude

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ¡Ay, Caramba! Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort Feature Pool Undergoing Refurbishment Fall 2018


Between this and all of the other construction at this resort, its a miracle guests would even want to stay here at all. Even with the heavily discounted rooms.


----------



## Moliphino

SteveDude said:


> Between this and all of the other construction at this resort, its a miracle guests would even want to stay here at all. Even with the heavily discounted rooms.



It's really not that bad. Unlike CBR, none of the dining or shopping is affected. Granted I never use the pools at the resorts, anyway, so this wouldn't bother me at all. We stayed last December and the tower construction was only noticeable while on the bus (we were in Ranchos).


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

rteetz said:


> Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort Update: Gondola Towers Dominate the Resort's Skyline (PART 1)




The alligator barrier makes the beach look like an armed camp. It's almost as tragic as the poly where the bungalows' fences add to the military camp ambiance at the beachfront. Back in the day people used those beaches. At least the towers are part of the vacation experience, something to carry you around while you're in the bubble, to keep you in the bubble.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor*

RUMOR: Early Morning Magic Returning to Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ability to Unlock Your Guest Room Door with Smart Phone, Digital Key, Rolled-Out to Disney’s Caribbean Beach and Coronado Springs Resorts


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: Early Morning Magic Returning to Disney’s Hollywood Studios



not surprised, especially with how hard it seems to get FP for Slinky Dog .... and I am sure they will run something like this when Galaxy's Edge opens as well


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: Early Morning Magic Returning to Disney’s Hollywood Studios



Definitely keeping an eye on this. We have such a short trip this time I would consider doing this just so we can do the Toy Story stuff before park opening and then focus on the rest. I don't really love the idea of feeding the beast though.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: New Bus Loop Opens at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, New Structure Emerges


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS - Details arrive at Star Wars Galaxy's Edge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Is Working on a New Motion Platform Ride System


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Universal Is Working on a New Motion Platform Ride System



sort of sounds like the systems they have for Spiderman or Transformers, but built into the track mechanism rather than the ride vehicle.

I do like the idea of giving a similar traveling experience as a roller coaster or other track based system but not letting you see the track so you don't know how the motion will be


----------



## nkosiek

SteveDude said:


> Between this and all of the other construction at this resort, its a miracle guests would even want to stay here at all. Even with the heavily discounted rooms.





Moliphino said:


> It's really not that bad. Unlike CBR, none of the dining or shopping is affected. Granted I never use the pools at the resorts, anyway, so this wouldn't bother me at all. We stayed last December and the tower construction was only noticeable while on the bus (we were in Ranchos).


I agree with Molphino. We stayed there in June and honestly, you couldn't hear much at all. The paths were all open, and that pool and playground area were great for a 3 year old. It was his first "big boy" water slide. Since this resort seems to be getting closer and closer to "deluxe", I wouldn't be surprised if they rework the very small "kiddie" pool.

Also, the price can't be beat and if you get a renovated room, it's real nice. We too were in the Ranchos. Would go back in a heartbeat.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Poltergeist’ Announced for HHN 28


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pop Century Food Court CMs have new costumes

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1027601151619940352?s=21


----------



## JessicaW1234

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Disney Springs Construction Update - August 2018


I see there is construction on a Wolfgang pucks grill- is this different from the Wolfgang puck express in the marketplace side (is that up and running right now?) - going next week


----------



## rteetz

JessicaW1234 said:


> I see there is construction on a Wolfgang pucks grill- is this different from the Wolfgang puck express in the marketplace side (is that up and running right now?) - going next week


Yes this is the new table service restaurant. The express location is remaining on the marketplace side.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FIRST LOOK - Disney princesses in more casual look inspired by Vanellope in Ralph Breaks the Internet

(put image in spoilers for those that don't want to see)


Spoiler: Image of casual princesses











https://ew.com/movies/2018/08/09/ra...kly&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Photopass day at Disneyland
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...te-disney-photopass-day-at-disneyland-resort/
> 
> Photopass day at WDW
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ey-photopass-day-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



Finally!


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: Early Morning Magic Returning to Disney’s Hollywood Studios



Almost seems like a no-brainer with Toy Story Land now open, doesn't it?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New merchandise at the UK pavilion 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-pr...merchandise-lands-in-united-kingdom-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
The Haunted Mansion opened on this date in 1969.

Next year will be the 50th anniversary of HM!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
According to WDWNT the new restaurant at Caribbean Beach will be called Sebastian’s not Shutters

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/shutters-...beach-will-be-named-after-a-disney-character/


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Universal Is Working on a New Motion Platform Ride System



Sounds like a cool and innovative new way....to move you around in front of a screen.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New merchandise at the UK pavilion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-pr...merchandise-lands-in-united-kingdom-at-epcot/


Confirmed - UK ride is Poppins!


yeah folks this is a joke....


----------



## dolewhipdreams

TheMaxRebo said:


> FIRST LOOK - Disney princesses in more casual look inspired by Vanellope in Ralph Breaks the Internet


I love this SO much! It's like the princesses are Disneybounding as _themselves _


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> not surprised, especially with how hard it seems to get FP for Slinky Dog .... and I am sure they will run something like this when Galaxy's Edge opens as well



@TheMaxRebo - More important to you and me personally - you should notice the article states:



> So when would it start? Don’t plan on it starting before September 3rd, as Disney is still hosting daily morning Extra Magic Hours for resort guests through September 2nd.



The last I checked - like a week ago - the daily EMH were ending on August 25th where the park opened at 8 AM with EMH from 7 to 8 AM. They now have EMH from 8 AM to 9 AM, with park opening at 9AM, all the way through September 2nd - like the article states. 

Good 'ole Disney pulling the rug out from under us. Worse for @TheMaxRebo because he's staying off site.


----------



## skier_pete

Phicinfan said:


> Confirmed - UK ride is Poppins!
> 
> 
> yeah folks this is a joke....



It's definitely a joke - but I always wonder: How could it NOT be Mary Poppins? Are they really that stupid? Mary Poppins is still immensely popular 50+ years after release, and there is NOTHING in WDW for it. I mean Peter Pan and Pooh are already in MK, and how would Alice ever compare to Mary Poppins. It just seems like SUCH a no brainer - unless there are rights issues, but the fact they are putting out a sequel tells me there aren't issues.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jknezek said:


> Domestic Park Reservations down 2% this quarter according to the CFO on the call. Film write off due to a Disneytoon Film and "another picture".





YesterDark said:


> *I hope Park revenues keep diving *over the next few quarters so they put out some deals to get bookings up. Fiscal year ends in September I think. They might want to push people into the parks for the next year as to bolster numbers before they announce a closer date for SWGE.



Parks revenues are NOT down; previous post was only about "domestic resort reservations" -- they appear to attribute to reduced room inventory due to room refurbishments and conversions. While they cite reservations down 2%, they cite per room spending up 8%.


Call transcript: "Parks and Resorts revenues for the quarter increased 6% to $5.2 billion and segment operating income increased 15% to $1.3 billion. Operating income growth for the quarter was due to increases across key operations.  Results this year included only one week of the Easter holiday period, whereas third-quarter results last year reflected the benefit of both weeks of the holiday period. We estimate this drove an adverse impact to operating income of 47 million dollars or 4 percentage points on the year-over-year growth rate. Despite this headwind, the segment once again delivered very strong results with revenue and operating income setting new Q3 records.

*Higher operating income at our domestic parks and resorts was primarily due to increased guest spending, partially offset by higher costs. Per capita spending at our domestic parks was up 5% on higher admissions, food and beverage and merchandise spending. Per room spending at our domestic hotels was up 8%. *

*Attendance at our domestic parks was up 1% in the quarter and reflects about a 1 percentage point adverse impact from the timing of the Easter holiday. Occupancy at our domestic hotels was down about two percentage points to 86% reflecting reduced room inventory due to room refurbishments and conversions. *

So far this quarter, domestic resort reservations are pacing down 2% compared to prior year, while booked rates are pacing up 7%."


----------



## Firebird060

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Parks revenues are NOT down; previous post was only about "domestic resort reservations" -- they appear to attribute to reduced room inventory due to room refurbishments and conversions. While they cite reservations down 2%, they cite per room spending up 8%.
> 
> 
> Call transcript: "Parks and Resorts revenues for the quarter increased 6% to $5.2 billion and segment operating income increased 15% to $1.3 billion. Operating income growth for the quarter was due to increases across key operations.  Results this year included only one week of the Easter holiday period, whereas third-quarter results last year reflected the benefit of both weeks of the holiday period. We estimate this drove an adverse impact to operating income of 47 million dollars or 4 percentage points on the year-over-year growth rate. Despite this headwind, the segment once again delivered very strong results with revenue and operating income setting new Q3 records.
> 
> *Higher operating income at our domestic parks and resorts was primarily due to increased guest spending, partially offset by higher costs. Per capita spending at our domestic parks was up 5% on higher admissions, food and beverage and merchandise spending. Per room spending at our domestic hotels was up 8%. *
> 
> *Attendance at our domestic parks was up 1% in the quarter and reflects about a 1 percentage point adverse impact from the timing of the Easter holiday. Occupancy at our domestic hotels was down about two percentage points to 86% reflecting reduced room inventory due to room refurbishments and conversions. *
> 
> So far this quarter, domestic resort reservations are pacing down 2% compared to prior year, while booked rates are pacing up 7%."




The up 5 percent though could easily translate to the increase in pricing.  I wonder how that would figure if they did the same math minus the yearly price increases


----------



## etherealcaitiff

Disneymom1126 said:


> Sounds like a cool and innovative new way....to move you around in front of a screen.



I really don't get this.  Disney is using screens for everything but only Universal gets hate.  Flight of Passage is hailed as the greatest ride ever, but it's just the old quarter horse ride in front of Walmart, except you're facing a screen.  Navi River Journey has screens throughout the ride.  Ratatouille is a spiderman rip-off with loads of screens, but people can't contain their hype.  Shanghai Pirates of the Caribbean and is hailed as the best PotC, but it's loaded with screens.  Toy Story Midway Mania is literally only screens.  Runaway Railroad is using screens.  The 2 Star Wars rides are both using screens. 


Screens aren't a bad thing, and Universal isn't the only park using them.


----------



## The Pho

etherealcaitiff said:


> I really don't get this.  Disney is using screens for everything but only Universal gets hate.  Flight of Passage is hailed as the greatest ride ever, but it's just the old quarter horse ride in front of Walmart, except you're facing a screen.  Navi River Journey has screens throughout the ride.  Ratatouille is a spiderman rip-off with loads of screens, but people can't contain their hype.  Shanghai Pirates of the Caribbean and is hailed as the best PotC, but it's loaded with screens.  Toy Story Midway Mania is literally only screens.  Runaway Railroad is using screens.  The 2 Star Wars rides are both using screens.
> 
> 
> Screens aren't a bad thing, and Universal isn't the only park using them.



The complaint stems from lack of variety.  Sure Disney is also using screens, sometimes they are the best option for a ride.   Other times they need to be used sparingly.   Disney has tons of non screen based rides with more variety.  Universal has a couple coasters then screens everywhere else.  Universal tends to also get criticized for repeats of those screen rides just with different video.  (Such as Spider-Man to Transformers).


----------



## etherealcaitiff

The Pho said:


> The complaint stems from lack of variety.  Sure Disney is also using screens, sometimes they are the best option for a ride.   Other times they need to be used sparingly.   Disney has tons of non screen based rides with more variety.  Universal has a couple coasters then screens everywhere else.  Universal tends to also get criticized for repeats of those screen rides just with different video.  (Such as Spider-Man to Transformers).



Ok, but Disney does that too, and I'd argue more.  The last innovative thing Disney did was Soarin back in 2001.  Everything since then has been a variation on a theme or a re-skin.  I like Disney and Universal, I just don't get the need to bash one to make the other look better, when really, neither have been too creative lately.


----------



## Disneymom1126

etherealcaitiff said:


> I really don't get this.  Disney is using screens for everything but only Universal gets hate.  Flight of Passage is hailed as the greatest ride ever, but it's just the old quarter horse ride in front of Walmart, except you're facing a screen.  Navi River Journey has screens throughout the ride.  Ratatouille is a spiderman rip-off with loads of screens, but people can't contain their hype.  Shanghai Pirates of the Caribbean and is hailed as the best PotC, but it's loaded with screens.  Toy Story Midway Mania is literally only screens.  Runaway Railroad is using screens.  The 2 Star Wars rides are both using screens.
> 
> 
> Screens aren't a bad thing, and Universal isn't the only park using them.





The Pho said:


> *The complaint stems from lack of variety*.  Sure Disney is also using screens, sometimes they are the best option for a ride.   Other times they need to be used sparingly.   Disney has tons of non screen based rides with more variety.  Universal has a couple coasters then screens everywhere else.  Universal tends to also get criticized for repeats of those screen rides just with different video.  (Such as Spider-Man to Transformers).



It is this 100%. It's not just that there are a bunch of screen rides...it's that the majority of the rides are screen rides and with few exceptions, it's screen rides to simulate the same type of thing. I don't mind having a few of them, or when they are used in different ways (e.g. Toy Story Midway Mania is a lot of fun because you are actually interacting with the screens to earn a score). When we went to Universal last year, outside of a few coasters, my experience was that most everything else was a lot like Star Tours...sit in a vehicle and make it seem like you are actually moving somewhere while using the screens to show you where you are supposedly going. Sure Disney does use screens too, but in a variety of different ways and mixed in with a lot of other types of rides, shows, and experiences. I think the other thing is that Universal's IP (outside of Harry Potter) is less interesting than Disney's...so it's both redundant and not as nostalgic. To each their own.


----------



## skier_pete

etherealcaitiff said:


> I really don't get this.  Disney is using screens for everything but only Universal gets hate.  Flight of Passage is hailed as the greatest ride ever, but it's just the old quarter horse ride in front of Walmart, except you're facing a screen.  Navi River Journey has screens throughout the ride.  Ratatouille is a spiderman rip-off with loads of screens, but people can't contain their hype.  Shanghai Pirates of the Caribbean and is hailed as the best PotC, but it's loaded with screens.  Toy Story Midway Mania is literally only screens.  Runaway Railroad is using screens.  The 2 Star Wars rides are both using screens.
> 
> Screens aren't a bad thing, and Universal isn't the only park using them.



Screens can make a good ride, when used in unique ways and limited somewhat. 

Disney is starting to use more screens - but there are maybe 4 rides at Disney that use them as main form of visual. For instance ROL uses a screen, but Navi doesnt. Slinky Dog doesn't, Aliens doesn't.  Can you please tell me the last time Unviersal installed a ride that wasn't predominantly screens? F&F, Jimmy Fallon, Kong, Transformers, Minions, Gringotts, even Hogwart's Express are ALL predominantly screen rides. (Gringott's I might give a pass to - because it has a coaster element to it, but riding it feels an awful lot like a screen ride.) And I'm sorry, we went to Universal in February of 2017 and 2018 (with an AP) and i was BORED by the rides after a while. In fact to the point that a ride I USED to love (Spiderman) felt like just another "point me at a screen and shake me" ride. 

The too many screens is a real issue.  Going forward there's a lot of screens coming (Rat, Runaway Railroad, the Star Wars rides) but you also have Guardians and Tron as well. The screen complaint may make it's due at Disney - but as of right now - Universal deserves the grief they get for too many screens.  If I don't count Kang and Kodos in 2013, the last new ride that I wouldn't consider predominantly a screen ride is Forbidden Journey in 2010, and the last one without screens is Rip Ride Rockit from 2009.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

etherealcaitiff said:


> I really don't get this.  Disney is using screens for everything but only Universal gets hate.  Flight of Passage is hailed as the greatest ride ever, but it's just the old quarter horse ride in front of Walmart, except you're facing a screen.  Navi River Journey has screens throughout the ride.  Ratatouille is a spiderman rip-off with loads of screens, but people can't contain their hype.  Shanghai Pirates of the Caribbean and is hailed as the best PotC, but it's loaded with screens.  Toy Story Midway Mania is literally only screens.  Runaway Railroad is using screens.  The 2 Star Wars rides are both using screens.
> 
> 
> Screens aren't a bad thing, and Universal isn't the only park using them.





etherealcaitiff said:


> Ok, but Disney does that too, and I'd argue more.  The last innovative thing Disney did was Soarin back in 2001.  Everything since then has been a variation on a theme or a re-skin.  I like Disney and Universal, I just don't get the need to bash one to make the other look better, when really, neither have been too creative lately.



To understand this you'd probably have to look at the past. Universal used to employ more variety of rides, shows, etc. However, overtime when they would remove a ride or add a ride it would be screen-based/simulator. 

Disney has only started adding screens into a bulk of their stuff. 

If Disney only added new attractions with screens and be simulators my complaint would be just the same as it presently is for Universal and believe me I'm concerned about this especially because I have motion sickness.

Universal gets the complaint because that's mainly all Universal has been doing for a while now---whether it's cool/immersive/amazing---adding so many that are reliant on screens gets old fast. 

HP is amazing really but when you consider that Kong is also screen based, Fast and Furious  is screen based, Jimmy Fallon is screen based, etc you'd start to get over the screen based part because it encompasses too many attractions.


----------



## Firebird060

also you have to take into the fact that in alot of the Disney screen rides they try and take it to a new level or use a new ride vehicle.  The ride vehicle in FOP for example "breaths"  the boats for the new Pirates in Shanghai they spin and move. Where disney uses screens they also tend to either have a moving ride track or a new vehicle. Honestly I know I will get hate for this a little bit, but if Disney was to add a small screen section to the Haunted Mansion in WDW I would be ok because at least they could change it from time to time for Different Seasons.  One of the benefits of screen technology is that you can make changes overnight without having to take a whole ride down.   I mean one of the main reasons why WDW will never get a nightmare before Christmas makeover is because it takes the ride down to long. If there was a second say the hallway section with the doors and eyes that was all screen, they could easily do changes on the spot.   Now I do not expect Haunted Mansion to change but If it did ad a screen or 2 at least we could have that chance.


----------



## fatmanatee

I kinda get the complaint about Universal but at the same time they're really good at it.

EDIT: To add to this, the new HP ride should be really good, and I like what I'm hearing about the Nintendo area so far. The MK ride SHOULD be different from the norm.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Chefs Table dining experience this fall at the Contemporary 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/book-your...t-available-for-tables-in-wonderland-members/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The set for Jungle Cruise is huge!

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...k-at-the-huge-set-for-the-jungle-cruise-film/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> @TheMaxRebo - More important to you and me personally - you should notice the article states:
> 
> 
> 
> The last I checked - like a week ago - the daily EMH were ending on August 25th where the park opened at 8 AM with EMH from 7 to 8 AM. They now have EMH from 8 AM to 9 AM, with park opening at 9AM, all the way through September 2nd - like the article states.
> 
> Good 'ole Disney pulling the rug out from under us. Worse for @TheMaxRebo because he's staying off site.



Ugh, thanks for pointing this out - definitely not good news.  Our plan was to sign up for Jedi Training first anyway and avoid the initial rush to TSL and get there a bit later so guess we will stick with that - hope this doesn’t really mess with our ability to sign up for Jedi Training though


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pineapple Dole Whip Eclair at Amorettes

https://wdwnt.news/18080913


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Halloween merchandise has arrived at the parks

https://t.co/QdHJhH9eB9?amp=1


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ugh, thanks for pointing this out - definitely not good news.  Our plan was to sign up for Jedi Training first anyway and avoid the initial rush to TSL and get there a bit later so guess we will stick with that - hope this doesn’t really mess with our ability to sign up for Jedi Training though



I would think they wouldn't start the sign up for Jedi training until Park opening - but I don't know that for sure - something to ask on the regular boards I would think...our daughter was always afraid to go up against Darth Vader so it was never an issue.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New merchandise at the UK pavilion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-pr...merchandise-lands-in-united-kingdom-at-epcot/



I love the new Mary Poppins merchandise, except that it's pink


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Halloween merchandise has arrived at the parks
> 
> https://t.co/QdHJhH9eB9?amp=1



Love all the Nightmare Before Christmas stuff!  I might have to grab the coffee tumbler and Zero ornament when I'm there in a few weeks!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ESPN programming beginning Sept. 11th

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2018/08/09/espn-afternoon-programing/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Baby Mandrill born at AK

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-baby-mandrill-born-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Fantasia79

Very excited to see Disney’s Halloween merchandise in person!  Looks like they did a nice job with some unique stuff.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> The set for Jungle Cruise is huge


The set was impressive. I read an article that all the sets on Kauai have been removed and the park restored to "better than original condition". Would love to see some before/after photos of the area. Would have been cool to see more photos of the sets. Looks like it's going to be a visual feast!


----------



## SteveDude

That Jungle Cruise set looks nothing short of exemplary. Johnson typically delivers a very charismatic film, if nothing else, but I'm wary of the direction. The director chosen is very action-focused, but has also directed The Shallows which is somewhat character-driven, still. If anything we will get some great set pieces of action for Jungle Cruise.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Halloween Magicbands

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/new-haunted-mansion-and-halloween-magicbands-hit-the-parks/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reminder that the 3PM parade now becomes the 2PM parade with the halloween party starting

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...lier-time-slot-for-the-hard-ticket-season.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walt Disney World is finally starting to use the credit card chip readers

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/credit-ca...tarting-to-be-activated-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SteveDude said:


> That Jungle Cruise set looks nothing short of exemplary. Johnson typically delivers a very charismatic film, if nothing else, but I'm wary of the direction. The director chosen is very action-focused, but has also directed The Shallows which is somewhat character-driven, still. If anything we will get some great set pieces of action for Jungle Cruise.



I hope it is a good movie in the end ... otherwise Disney might find themselves between The Rock and a hard place with regards to attraction focused movies going forward

(sorry, it's the Jungle Cruise - of course we have to include puns!!!)


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

I don't think this was posted yet.

Disneyland Resort Hosting Día de los Muertos Inspired Experiences Starting on September 7th


----------



## rteetz

@lentesta posted this on wdwmagic but I wanted to share this with everyone here.



> Disney moved to seasonal pricing for one-day tickets in February 2016. Word on the street is that seasonal pricing will come to multi-day tickets by mid-October this year. (I've heard as early as mid-September.)
> 
> My guesses:
> 
> Each park will have its own "seasons". This will allow DHS to charge more around the debut of MMRR and SW:GE, of course, but also Epcot during festivals, etc. Any time a park has something new, more can be charged there. Other parks can charge less, to take off some of the crowds.
> 
> 
> You'll have to say "I'm going to this park on this date" to get the cheapest pricing.
> 
> 
> There will be a more expensive "go to any park any day during your trip" option.
> The people I've spoken to say that the new ticket ordering process is very complicated - something like 7 to 9 steps per ticket. That may delay implementation a bit, as third-party vendors try to figure out how to integrate.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> @lentesta posted this on wdwmagic but I wanted to share this with everyone here.


Oh man it sounds like buying tickets is going to get to be a giant headache. I can only imagine the glitches this will spawn in MDE and at the gates. Wonder how many people would just take the upcharge for any day of your trip tickets? Which I imagine is what Disney is banking on.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> @lentesta posted this on wdwmagic but I wanted to share this with everyone here.



I totally get the idea of charging more for more popular parks (would have been nice if they had that in place during the construction on DHS so it would be cheaper than the other parks).

But the part that concerns me is "The people I've spoken to say that the new ticket ordering process is very complicated - something like 7 to 9 steps per ticket." .... already see people complaining about how complicated a visit to WDW is - this is not going to help!

I could also see this creating more levels for annual passes as if they are going to charge more for EPCOT during F&WF  - which is mostly an issue on the weekends when locals go


----------



## Roxyfire

Capang said:


> Oh man it sounds like buying tickets is going to get to be a giant headache. I can only imagine the glitches this will spawn in MDE and at the gates. Wonder how many people would just take the upcharge for any day of your trip tickets? Which I imagine is what Disney is banking on.



I imagine that's probably what will happen, which also makes me wonder if they'll increase the price of park hopping as well. Sidenote, I'm going with some friends in late May/early June of next year and told them go ahead and buy their tickets now. It certainly doesn't seem worth the headache to wait until just before the usual price increase each year.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> I totally get the idea of charging more for more popular parks (would have been nice if they had that in place during the construction on DHS so it would be cheaper than the other parks).
> 
> *But the part that concerns me is "The people I've spoken to say that the new ticket ordering process is very complicated - something like 7 to 9 steps per ticket." .... already see people complaining about how complicated a visit to WDW is - this is not going to help!*
> 
> I could also see this creating more levels for annual passes as if they are going to charge more for EPCOT during F&WF  - which is mostly an issue on the weekends when locals go



Given Disney's IT struggles, and the struggle to keep its cast members on the same page regarding just about anything told to consumers, I think the odds of this being a tooth and hair pulling disaster is over 90%. They can't even keep up long standing services like FP and dining reservations consistently, they have yet to build any reasonable way to make sure people pay for parking, and if you call the reservation line and ask for anything more complicated than a basic ticket package, you will get a different answer from every cast member you speak with.

I find it amazing that Disney still has a reputation for customer service when so much of what they do, outside of face to face interaction, is a mess. Making something like buying tickets more complicated? Yeah... that's not going to go smoothly.


----------



## hertamaniac

Interested to see this revised structure.  The locals that I know attend the parks not on the weekends, but strive for a weekday/weeknight.  In our case, we go with the weekday AP as we don't want to contend with summer heat, holiday or weekend crowds.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Given Disney's IT struggles, and the struggle to keep its cast members on the same page regarding just about anything told to consumers, I think the odds of this being a tooth and hair pulling disaster is over 90%. They can't even keep up long standing services like FP and dining reservations consistently, they have yet to build any reasonable way to make sure people pay for parking, and if you call the reservation line and ask for anything more complicated than a basic ticket package, you will get a different answer from every cast member you speak with.
> 
> I find it amazing that Disney still has a reputation for customer service when so much of what they do, outside of face to face interaction, is a mess. Making something like buying tickets more complicated? Yeah... that's not going to go smoothly.




Good point about CMs needing to be on the same page too as, especially when it first roles out, I can totally picture families showing up at a park thinking they have their tickets ready to go, only to be told their tickets at that level can't get them into DHS that day, only Animal Kingdom, or something like that and just how much confusion it could create


----------



## Moliphino

It sounds like a hot mess, and I'm also wondering how park hoppers will work with that.


----------



## SteveDude

Ridiculous about the "seasonal" pricing. I get it, but, why? Does Disney love just making the lives of everyone within their company difficult for the sake of making a quick buck?

Also, with Galaxy's Edge, Toy Story Land, and the first ever Mickey-based attraction, how much is Disney going to charge to get into Hollywood Studios? I could honestly see them charging more than Magic Kingdom, but that could be almost "unethical" by Disney's own standards.


----------



## wareagle57

Capang said:


> Oh man it sounds like buying tickets is going to get to be a giant headache. I can only imagine the glitches this will spawn in MDE and at the gates. Wonder how many people would just take the upcharge for any day of your trip tickets? Which I imagine is what Disney is banking on.



Honestly, I just find this ridiculous. They are trying to squeeze every inch of space and capacity into their existing parks instead of increasing capacity and building new parks because they're "not needed." I believe they won't make as much of a profit, but new parks and lands are absolutely needed to spread out the crowds and to keep people happy and wanting to come back. Now on top of that, you are making even purchasing tickets a giant pain for the consumer.

MM+ has done wonders with being able to cram as many people into the parks as possible without it being TOO miserable, but at some point there needs to be somewhere else for everyone to go. Even if it's not AS profitable. The parks were profitable in the 80s and 90s with much lower crowds, and without upsell hard ticket events and dessert parties. And ticket and hotel prices have risen faster than the cost of inflation. Yes, a new park will cannibalize the existing ones, and it needs to.

The only other options are 1) continue to price out the middle class. 2) deliver a worse product to the consumer. 3) increase hours drastically to spread out crowds.

If they don't want to build new parks, then I think 3 is their best option. Stagger park opening throughout the day so if people want an better experience, they can rope drop at 6 am, or stay up until 3 am for late park nights. You wouldn't even HAVE to increase overall park hours (though I think that should be done as well), you could just stagger them. And while I don't necessarily want this...you could move to two tickets per day at some or all parks. Allowing guests the option of which one the want to do each day, with the option to pay for both. Of course this would have to come with a giant reduction in ticket prices. It also seems overly complicated


----------



## Capang

wareagle57 said:


> Honestly, I just find this ridiculous. They are trying to squeeze every inch of space and capacity into their existing parks instead of increasing capacity and building new parks because they're "not needed." I believe they won't make as much of a profit, but new parks and lands are absolutely needed to spread out the crowds and to keep people happy and wanting to come back. Now on top of that, you are making even purchasing tickets a giant pain for the consumer.
> 
> MM+ has done wonders with being able to cram as many people into the parks as possible without it being TOO miserable, but at some point there needs to be somewhere else for everyone to go. Even if it's not AS profitable. The parks were profitable in the 80s and 90s with much lower crowds, and without upsell hard ticket events and dessert parties. And ticket and hotel prices have risen faster than the cost of inflation. Yes, a new park will cannibalize the existing ones, and it needs to.
> 
> The only other options are 1) continue to price out the middle class. 2) deliver a worse product to the consumer. 3) increase hours drastically to spread out crowds.
> 
> If they don't want to build new parks, then I think 3 is their best option. Stagger park opening throughout the day so if people want an better experience, they can rope drop at 6 am, or stay up until 3 am for late park nights. You wouldn't even HAVE to increase overall park hours (though I think that should be done as well), you could just stagger them. And while I don't necessarily want this...you could move to two tickets per day at some or all parks. Allowing guests the option of which one the want to do each day, with the option to pay for both. Of course this would have to come with a giant reduction in ticket prices.


Haven’t they done #3 to some extent with MNSSHP and MVMCP? Sell a party ticket for about the same as a day ticket gets you limited park time but ability to ride rides quickly.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Firebird060 said:


> The up 5 percent though could easily translate to the increase in pricing.  I wonder how that would figure if they did the same math minus the yearly price increases


Of course. My point is just that revenue is up, not down.


----------



## The Pho

wareagle57 said:


> Honestly, I just find this ridiculous. They are trying to squeeze every inch of space and capacity into their existing parks instead of increasing capacity and building new parks because they're "not needed." I believe they won't make as much of a profit, but new parks and lands are absolutely needed to spread out the crowds and to keep people happy and wanting to come back. Now on top of that, you are making even purchasing tickets a giant pain for the consumer.
> 
> MM+ has done wonders with being able to cram as many people into the parks as possible without it being TOO miserable, but at some point there needs to be somewhere else for everyone to go. Even if it's not AS profitable. The parks were profitable in the 80s and 90s with much lower crowds, and without upsell hard ticket events and dessert parties. And ticket and hotel prices have risen faster than the cost of inflation. Yes, a new park will cannibalize the existing ones, and it needs to.
> 
> The only other options are 1) continue to price out the middle class. 2) deliver a worse product to the consumer. 3) increase hours drastically to spread out crowds.
> 
> If they don't want to build new parks, then I think 3 is their best option. Stagger park opening throughout the day so if people want an better experience, they can rope drop at 6 am, or stay up until 3 am for late park nights. You wouldn't even HAVE to increase overall park hours (though I think that should be done as well), you could just stagger them. And while I don't necessarily want this...you could move to two tickets per day at some or all parks. Allowing guests the option of which one the want to do each day, with the option to pay for both. Of course this would have to come with a giant reduction in ticket prices.



They did have hard ticketed events in the 90's and they were some of my best Disney memories as a child.  

I do really think they need to bring back the longer hours.   Seems ridiculous to me how early the parks shut now compared to how late they stayed open when they had lower attendance.   Being in the parks until 4 or 5 am was regular, now Magic Kingdom doesn't seem to be open until midnight very often.  

They don't exactly need a 5th park yet for capacity, expansions for now would be sufficient, but they need to be additive expansions not just replacing existing areas.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Per Blog Mickey - there are billboards for Tron along the Walt Disney Railroad:


----------



## Brocktoon

TheMaxRebo said:


> Per Blog Mickey - there are billboards for Tron along the Walt Disney Railroad:
> 
> View attachment 342831



Being such a TRON geek, I don't want to get too excited as I just keep figuring this project will get cancelled to fund the monorails or skyway ... but maybe it's time to hop on the hype train


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brocktoon said:


> Being such a TRON geek, I don't want to get too excited as I just keep figuring this project will get cancelled to fund the monorails or skyway ... but maybe it's time to hop on the hype train



they've started land clearing and I think given it is a port of an existing ride (vs developing something new) it *should* be cheaper to implement so I would think this one is safe


----------



## Brocktoon

A little more info on Gal Gadot's role in Wreck-it Ralph 2 ...

http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/wonder-womans-gal-gadot-downloads-new-role-in-wreck-it-ralph-sequel


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Does anyone know if the multi-day ticket tiering (especially the per park rumor aspect) apply to both DLR and WDW or just WDW?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Does anyone know if the multi-day ticket tiering (especially the per park rumor aspect) apply to both DLR and WDW or just WDW?


I would expect it to apply to both.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I would expect it to apply to both.


Thanks that's what I was thinking.

I *might* have the opportunity to go to DLR next year and now all of a sudden after not worrying about this stuff too too much since I didn't have a trip planned I'm suddenly thinking I might have to consider the complexities of it


----------



## Firebird060

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Does anyone know if the multi-day ticket tiering (especially the per park rumor aspect) apply to both DLR and WDW or just WDW?



When it comes to Disney, the question will be, will it increase revenue, then the answer is yes Disney will probably implement it wherever they can.


----------



## unbanshee

TheMaxRebo said:


> Per Blog Mickey - there are billboards for Tron along the Walt Disney Railroad:
> 
> View attachment 342831



here's the tweet, for those who might want to see the pics a bit bigger: https://twitter.com/Blog_Mickey/status/1027916077383262208


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Attention Users: Tron Attraction Update Now Loading…



> The new attraction will occupy an entirely new area next to the land’s Space Mountain, and now, as we prepare to welcome Tron into the park, a few modifications will be made to nearby attractions as construction kicks into gear.
> 
> First, the Walt Disney World Railroad will temporarily take up residence at the Main Street Station starting in December 2018, pausing its grand-circle tours of Magic Kingdom Park. During this time, guests will be able to get an up-close look at the railroad and take advantage of one-of-a-kind photo opportunities.
> 
> The Tomorrowland Speedway will close for a portion of 2019, as the attraction’s track is adjusted. It will reopen as the same attraction our guests know and love in the summer of 2019.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Attention Users: Tron Attraction Update Now Loading…


Well kind of sucks Tomorrowland Speedway isn't changing at all but hopefully it gets a good refurb while its down.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney's Enchanted Tiki Room to Reopen at Disneyland September 21


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Well kind of sucks Tomorrowland Speedway isn't changing at all but hopefully it gets a good refurb while its down.


I'm glad it isn't changing, even though I may be in the minority on this one.

Now, if we can just make sure they save the trains at Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I'm glad it isn't changing, even though I may be in the minority on this one.
> 
> Now, if we can just make sure they save the trains at Epcot.


I was just hoping for a bit of a better look to the attraction as some rumors suggested. I like the ride but it looks a bit worn down at times.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Attention Users: Tron Attraction Update Now Loading…


I like the positive spin they are putting for the railroad: "During this time, guests will be able to get an up-close look at the railroad and take advantage of one-of-a-kind photo opportunities."


----------



## Lalalyn

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I like the positive spin they are putting for the railroad: "During this time, guests will be able to get an up-close look at the railroad and take advantage of one-of-a-kind photo opportunities."



Any idea how long the RR will be down?  We are going in early February.  This would now be our third trip when it wasn’t operational — really disappointing.


----------



## dina444444

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I like the positive spin they are putting for the railroad: "During this time, guests will be able to get an up-close look at the railroad and take advantage of one-of-a-kind photo opportunities."


They did this at Disneyland at the Main Street and New Orleans square stations when the railroad was down for 18 months due to the Star Wars land reroute. It was really nice to be able to take pics and talk with the engineers.


----------



## Tigger's ally

dina444444 said:


> They did this at Disneyland at the Main Street and New Orleans square stations when the railroad was down for 18 months due to the Star Wars land reroute. It was really nice to be able to take pics and talk with the engineers.


Yeah the taking pic's thing could be really good for the memory files.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Lalalyn said:


> Any idea how long the RR will be down?  We are going in early February.  This would now be our third trip when it wasn’t operational — really disappointing.


I personally don't know. 

Anyone else have any insight or estimate on how long it would be down?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Attention Users: Tron Attraction Update Now Loading…





rteetz said:


> Well kind of sucks Tomorrowland Speedway isn't changing at all but hopefully it gets a good refurb while its down.



Definitely bumm d about that part - I am glad t is staying but wish it was getting updated to something more “tomorrow” - give it a similar look as Tron and make it electric cars


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lalalyn said:


> Any idea how long the RR will be down?  We are going in early February.  This would now be our third trip when it wasn’t operational — really disappointing.





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I personally don't know.
> 
> Anyone else have any insight or estimate on how long it would be down?



No idea but my suspicions are for quite some time - probably 18 months or something while the bulk of Tron work is done

Sorry to say @Lalalyn but if it was only for a few months and back up by February I think it would have mentioned so in the note


----------



## wareagle57

dina444444 said:


> They did this at Disneyland at the Main Street and New Orleans square stations when the railroad was down for 18 months due to the Star Wars land reroute. It was really nice to be able to take pics and talk with the engineers.



Yeah, it was actually one of the more memorable part of the trip. I really do think it's a cool and unique experience talking to the conductor and getting to sit in the control room.


----------



## rowrbazzle

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ugh, thanks for pointing this out - definitely not good news.  Our plan was to sign up for Jedi Training first anyway and avoid the initial rush to TSL and get there a bit later so guess we will stick with that - hope this doesn’t really mess with our ability to sign up for Jedi Training though





********** said:


> I would think they wouldn't start the sign up for Jedi training until Park opening - but I don't know that for sure - something to ask on the regular boards I would think...our daughter was always afraid to go up against Darth Vader so it was never an issue.



On regular days you can sign up before the park opens if you have a breakfast reservation. On our trip in May I saw people running after the gates opened, but I'm not sure that's necessary if you're flexible on the time. The morning times filled up first, but there were still plenty of afternoon slots available when I went by at 11:00. I've heard similar reports from others over the past year.


----------



## skier_pete

Lalalyn said:


> Any idea how long the RR will be down?  We are going in early February.  This would now be our third trip when it wasn’t operational — really disappointing.



The fact they are not providing an end date says it's going to be a while. Probably at least a year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
My Disney Experience now lets you buy merchandise on the app

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-ne...s-you-to-buy-merchandise-directly-on-the-app/

Makes me wonder what the point of shop Disney parks is now?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New image from Mary Poppins Returns

https://twitter.com/thedisinsider/status/1027930719530541058?s=21


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> My Disney Experience now lets you buy merchandise on the app
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-ne...s-you-to-buy-merchandise-directly-on-the-app/
> 
> Makes me wonder what the point of shop Disney parks is now?



The shop Disney app has been rather horrible lately at having accurate info... maybe this will be better.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> My Disney Experience now lets you buy merchandise on the app
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-ne...s-you-to-buy-merchandise-directly-on-the-app/
> 
> Makes me wonder what the point of shop Disney parks is now?



Well in my experience the shop app works and Experience does not.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Well in my experience the shop app works and Experience does not.


The shop parks app doesn’t always like my card for some reason.


----------



## Mome Rath

The shop parks app doesn't have accurate info on a lot of items; showing they are sold out when they aren't (and have tons of the item being searched for) and showing items remaining when they are sold out.  It's frustrating when you know the item is there, it just won't show it.  It also seems a lot of items aren't in the system at all.  At least this may show they are working on it, though the pics in the link look like the shop Disney app may now just be integrated into MDX.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> The shop parks app doesn’t always like my card for some reason.


It likes mine way too much.


----------



## Dean Marino

Removed.


----------



## Brocktoon

Mome Rath said:


> though the pics in the link look like the shop Disney app may now just be integrated into MDX.



For IOS both MDE and the Shop Parks app just had updates.  The size in MB of the MDE just jumped by about the size the of the stand alone Shop app ... I agree that they may have just integrated the shop app code into MDE.

MDE has become a inefficient beast of an app over time, so I may just use the Shop Parks app if all I'm doing is shopping as that tends to chugs less and not eat my battery like MDE


----------



## rteetz

Dean Marino said:


> Ignoring all content not labeled ....
> 
> *News*
> 
> Our moderator was wise.


There are no rules against having discussion on a discussion board.


----------



## Roxyfire

Brocktoon said:


> For IOS both MDE and the Shop Parks app just had updates.  The size in MB of the MDE just jumped by about the size the of the stand alone Shop app ... I agree that they may have just integrated the shop app code into MDE.
> 
> MDE has become a inefficient beast of an app over time, so I may just use the Shop Parks app if all I'm doing is shopping as that tends to chugs less and not eat my battery like MDE



Yeah it looks it's just an integration for now, I'm betting eventually they'll stop updating the Shop Parks app in favor of this.


----------



## intertile

Mome Rath said:


> The shop parks app doesn't have accurate info on a lot of items; showing they are sold out when they aren't (and have tons of the item being searched for) and showing items remaining when they are sold out.  It's frustrating when you know the item is there, it just won't show it.  It also seems a lot of items aren't in the system at all.  At least this may show they are working on it, though the pics in the link look like the shop Disney app may now just be integrated into MDX.



Agreed.  In July, my wife wanted a Alice in wonderland magic band.  App showed them as out of stock.  Disney springs CM found it for my at the Dolphin, which was convenient since we were starting at Boardwalk.


----------



## rteetz

intertile said:


> Agreed.  In July, my wife wanted a Alice in wonderland magic band.  App showed them as out of stock.  Disney springs CM found it for my at the Dolphin, which was convenient since we were starting at Boardwalk.


When it shows out of stock that might just mean out of stock online. You usually can click the find on map button and that will show you locations where the item is sold and then you might be able to find it from there.


----------



## intertile

rteetz said:


> When it shows out of stock that might just mean out of stock online. You usually can click the find on map button and that will show you locations where the item is sold and then you might be able to find it from there.


Map showed it out of stock as well.
I've also had the issue with it not liking certain cards


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Disney’s Pop Century Introduces Brick Oven Pizza to Shake Up Quick Service Dining


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Even More Halloween 2018 Merchandise Arrives at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: Disney Releases New Sneak Peek For “Ralph Breaks The Internet”


----------



## 3family

Just on the shop app. International users couldn’t download that previously (on IOS) as only available in the US iTunes. So having it on MDE now is a help. My wife was able to find a specific t shirt she was looking for


----------



## bbmassey

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO: Disney Releases New Sneak Peek For “Ralph Breaks The Internet”



"She's from the "other" studio."

I love the fun they are having with the Princess so far.  I just hope it's not a trailer only thing.  I think this has the potential to be a great movie.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Disney’s Pop Century Introduces Brick Oven Pizza to Shake Up Quick Service Dining


I was so sad to see that this pizza took away the ice cream offerings that had been there for so long. Most nights after a long day at the parks I would stop there to grab a milkshake on the way back to my room. They still have the regular pizza just a few feet away across the food court. So sad


----------



## Farro

Capang said:


> Oh man it sounds like buying tickets is going to get to be a giant headache. I can only imagine the glitches this will spawn in MDE and at the gates. Wonder how many people would just take the upcharge for any day of your trip tickets? Which I imagine is what Disney is banking on.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I totally get the idea of charging more for more popular parks (would have been nice if they had that in place during the construction on DHS so it would be cheaper than the other parks).
> 
> But the part that concerns me is "The people I've spoken to say that the new ticket ordering process is very complicated - something like 7 to 9 steps per ticket." .... already see people complaining about how complicated a visit to WDW is - this is not going to help!
> 
> I could also see this creating more levels for annual passes as if they are going to charge more for EPCOT during F&WF  - which is mostly an issue on the weekends when locals go



I'm pretty forgiving and "oh well" about a lot of stuff that goes in at Disney World, but this has the potential to make me nuts. 

I can't possibly buy park tickets based on what day I will be in each park. I will not do it. Fast pass fine, I'm not locked in. This, no.
And we hop, every day. Especially staying in the Epcot resort area. 
So we will have to buy the super-uber- top of the line tickets where you can go to any park, any day and the hopper option. 
We will definitely not be buying a dining plan on top of that.
They wouldn't get rid of the hopper, would they?

My stomach is hurting.


----------



## j2thomason

I just saw on Facebook that multiple rides are down at MK.


----------



## Iowamomof4

j2thomason said:


> I just saw on Facebook that multiple rides are down at MK.



Thunderstorms, looks like. All outdoor rides across all 4 parks appear to be closed right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I'm pretty forgiving and "oh well" about a lot of stuff that goes in at Disney World, but this has the potential to make me nuts.
> 
> I can't possibly buy park tickets based on what day I will be in each park. I will not do it. Fast pass fine, I'm not locked in. This, no.
> And we hop, every day. Especially staying in the Epcot resort area.
> So we will have to buy the super-uber- top of the line tickets where you can go to any park, any day and the hopper option.
> We will definitely not be buying a dining plan on top of that.
> They wouldn't get rid of the hopper, would they?
> 
> My stomach is hurting.



I can’t imagine them getting rid of the hopper as it is just extra $ to them for not real additional expense.

Maybe it would work that you can only hop to parks at the level of ticket you have or lower

Also I can see them having packages advertising “free range tickets and hoping” or something that bake in the cost of highest range ticket while there but structure it/market it so it looks like a “deal”


----------



## OKW Lover

j2thomason said:


> I just saw on Facebook that multiple rides are down at MK.


Yes, thunderstorms in the area.  We live 2 miles from the castle and there was a brief period just before noon.  Right now though (12:30 pm) it suny.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also I can see them having packages advertising “free range tickets and hoping” or something that bake in the cost of highest range ticket while there but structure it/market it so it looks like a “deal”



Agreed. I have had a Platinum Pass the past three years since I go at least two times and the renewal (while also expensive) has been less money. I could see Disney making a "platinum hopper" or something with a catchy name that hides the fact that it is gouging you while allowing access to all the parks at any level. I could also see guests just purchasing it for "convenience" like the dining plan and not caring about the additional cost.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

wareagle57 said:


> The parks were profitable in the 80s and 90s with much lower crowds, and without upsell hard ticket events and dessert parties.



1)  there WERE ticketed events back then
2) the Parks were not profitable at that time, they went through a serious decline and were only barely sustainable.    Michael Eisner was brought in to figure out what was wrong, and he basically implemented the idea, "If my kids think this would be awesome, we're gonna do it!"  I guess his kids must have been seriously awesome because the rest of us ALSO loved the new changes and brought Disney back from the brink of bankruptcy.


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can’t imagine them getting rid of the hopper as it is just extra $ to them for not real additional expense.
> 
> Maybe it would work that you can only hop to parks at the level of ticket you have or lower
> 
> Also I can see them having packages advertising “free range tickets and hoping” or something that bake in the cost of highest range ticket while there but structure it/market it so it looks like a “deal”



There computer system is sooooo not going to handle all of these permutations. FP is bad enough. They should just tier according to season and be done with it. Around the time SWGE opens, charge more for any multi day ticket. I'm not sure their current plan will make it through beta testing in their computer system.


----------



## circus4u

marcyleecorgan said:


> 1)  there WERE ticketed events back then
> 2) the Parks were not profitable at that time, they went through a serious decline and were only barely sustainable.    Michael Eisner was brought in to figure out what was wrong, and he basically implemented the idea, "If my kids think this would be awesome, we're gonna do it!"  I guess his kids must have been seriously awesome because the rest of us ALSO loved the new changes and brought Disney back from the brink of bankruptcy.


I remember going to the Christmas Parties when they started.  At that time, you could buy the tickets in the grocery stores in the Tampa Bay area.  You also got a free 5x7 family photograph which had to be mailed to you since there were no digital cameras then.  Tables were set up throughout the park with the free cookies and hot chocolate.


----------



## disneymath

I thought Disney removing the “no-expiry” ticket option was a low blow to their repeat customers. (For international visitors, those tickets were golden ... you could pick them up when your exchange rate was good and save them for future trips ... the 10 Day ones were good for 2+ trips for us.)  Now this multi-day tiering stuff just seems like it will be a huge annoyance ... especially if your trip crosses tiers and your dates aren’t flexible.  Also agree with others that it sounds like an issue waiting to happen with Disney IT.


----------



## UncleMike101

disneymath said:


> I thought Disney removing the “no-expiry” ticket option was a low blow to their repeat customers. (For international visitors, those tickets were golden ... you could pick them up when your exchange rate was good and save them for future trips ... the 10 Day ones were good for 2+ trips for us.)  Now this multi-day tiering stuff just seems like it will be a huge annoyance ... especially if your trip crosses tiers and your dates aren’t flexible.*  Also agree with others that it sounds like an issue waiting to happen with Disney IT.*


Well.......
Never let it be said that Disney ever allowed a little thing like a potential IT disaster stop them from diving headlong into a money grab...............


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

Regarding multi-day tiered admission. Sure an IT issue is a risk, but I think another issue will be confusion on the part of the ticket holders. Can I use this ticket today? Can I hop? What happens to my other three days next week if I use one now? It's going to be a constant headache for CMs that have to answer questions because many park goers won't be sure what they can do. Some may give up and move back to Iowa.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Kids' Area, Events at Epcot 2018 Food&Wine Festival


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Menu and Merchandise Highlights from Food&Wine 2018


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

RUMOR: Splash Mountain Funko Pop! Vinyl Figures Coming to Disney Parks


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: Splash Mountain Funko Pop! Vinyl Figures Coming to Disney Parks



I NEED THIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## skier_pete

I need to chime in on the ticket thing. First off people are reacting to a rumor - and a rumor by not the most reliable of guys. 

2nd - if they put in some sort of tier pricing for multi-day tickets, I am SURE they will not make it THAT complicated.  For those saying "How will they do hoppers?" for instance - my bet is exactly the way they do it now - by paying $75 per person - you now can hop from park to park. THere won't be a bunch of different options, it'll be a single adder, just like it is now.

My guess is the single park multi-day will work like this: Days at MK will cost maybe $10 so if you want a six day pass with 2 days at MK it will be $380, for 3 days at MK it will be $390. The point will be basically to try and discourage people from so many days at MK - the park that has the real crowd problems.  The seasonal pricing will likely be fairly simple too...if any of your park days are during the higher season - the whole ticket will be at the higher season price. 

This is all conjecture of course, just like everyone else - but I just don't believe that they are going to make it so complicated that the guests will have to plan out every single day to buy their tickets. ("Well, Tuesday at Epcot is cheaper - so we'll go there on Tuesday...")


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> I need to chime in on the ticket thing. First off people are reacting to a rumor - and a rumor by not the most reliable of guys.
> 
> 2nd - if they put in some sort of tier pricing for multi-day tickets, I am SURE they will not make it THAT complicated.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I need to chime in on the ticket thing. First off people are reacting to a rumor - and a rumor by not the most reliable of guys.
> 
> 2nd - if they put in some sort of tier pricing for multi-day tickets, I am SURE they will not make it THAT complicated.  For those saying "How will they do hoppers?" for instance - my bet is exactly the way they do it now - by paying $75 per person - you now can hop from park to park. THere won't be a bunch of different options, it'll be a single adder, just like it is now.
> 
> My guess is the single park multi-day will work like this: Days at MK will cost maybe $10 so if you want a six day pass with 2 days at MK it will be $380, for 3 days at MK it will be $390. The point will be basically to try and discourage people from so many days at MK - the park that has the real crowd problems.  The seasonal pricing will likely be fairly simple too...if any of your park days are during the higher season - the whole ticket will be at the higher season price.
> 
> This is all conjecture of course, just like everyone else - but I just don't believe that they are going to make it so complicated that the guests will have to plan out every single day to buy their tickets. ("Well, Tuesday at Epcot is cheaper - so we'll go there on Tuesday...")


It’s not an if it’s a when. Disney has said tiered multi-day pricing is coming. 

It won’t be just like it is now either. It will likely be similar to the single day ticket in which they have seasons. I also think Len is right in that there will be the most expensive option where you can use it anytime rather than worry about those seasons.


----------



## mom2rtk

********** said:


> I need to chime in on the ticket thing. First off people are reacting to a rumor - and a rumor by not the most reliable of guys.
> 
> 2nd - if they put in some sort of tier pricing for multi-day tickets, I am SURE they will not make it THAT complicated.  For those saying "How will they do hoppers?" for instance - my bet is exactly the way they do it now - by paying $75 per person - you now can hop from park to park. THere won't be a bunch of different options, it'll be a single adder, just like it is now.
> 
> My guess is the single park multi-day will work like this: Days at MK will cost maybe $10 so if you want a six day pass with 2 days at MK it will be $380, for 3 days at MK it will be $390. The point will be basically to try and discourage people from so many days at MK - the park that has the real crowd problems.  The seasonal pricing will likely be fairly simple too...if any of your park days are during the higher season - the whole ticket will be at the higher season price.
> 
> This is all conjecture of course, just like everyone else - but I just don't believe that they are going to make it so complicated that the guests will have to plan out every single day to buy their tickets. ("Well, Tuesday at Epcot is cheaper - so we'll go there on Tuesday...")


Except I think the reason they are doing it now is to incorporate increased demand at DHS after SWL opens into the mix. So I think you'll see an upcharge for DHS.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Quick Service Eat to the Beat Dining Packages at Food&Wine 2018


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Quick Service Eat to the Beat Dining Packages at Food&Wine 2018



Yeah, I don't understand that. Why wouldn't they incorporate the food at the kiosks instead of a counter service meal? I think it would be more of a "deal" if you got a certain amount of items from the kiosks and reserved seating.  

Like buying a certain amount of tickets at taste of Chicago that you use to get food at the booths.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Yeah, I don't understand that. Why wouldn't they incorporate the food at the kiosks instead of a counter service meal? I think it would be more of a "deal" if you got a certain amount of items from the kiosks and reserved seating.
> 
> Like buying a certain amount of tickets at taste of Chicago that you use to get food at the booths.


And Liberty Inn of all places. Not a very good quick service.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> It’s not an if it’s a when. Disney has said tiered multi-day pricing is coming.
> 
> It won’t be just like it is now either. It will likely be similar to the single day ticket in which they have seasons. I also think Len is right in that there will be the most expensive option where you can use it anytime rather than worry about those seasons.



I get that it's going to happen - I just don't buy that it's going to be as complicated as people are saying. The last time they rolled out the tiered pricing (for single days) it was much simpler than the rumors said - which were talking about the complex multi-day tickets.  Just saying let's wait and see what they actually do before fretting over it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> And Liberty Inn of all places. Not a very good quick service.



I think that is your answer - it’s for people who want the ticket but don’t want to do a table service so gives them an option - even if not a great one

If it was an awesome thing then everyone would do it and would defeat the purpose


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think that is your answer - it’s for people who want the ticket but don’t want to do a table service so gives them an option - even if not a great one
> 
> If it was an awesome thing then everyone would do it and would defeat the purpose


That is true. I contemplated waiting and trying to do this but I booked the dining package instead. I still might cancel and just eat around the booths instead. My November trip will be very Epcot and DHS based.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Opposes Living-Wage Measure on Anaheim Ballot


----------



## tlmadden73

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Attention Users: Tron Attraction Update Now Loading…



So I have some questions about this.

This blog post says that the Railroad will be down starting in DECEMBER, yet I've been trying to book one of those behind the scenes train tours in November and there haven't been dates listed.  Yet there are dates/times listed for all of October and all of December and all of January.

Were they just originally planning to start the Railroad shutdown in November and now it is officially in December?  Or is there something else going on that prevents the tours happening in November? Just hoping to book that tour in November and I was wondering why those dates were never listed. Maybe they will be soon (as of today they are still not).

I've asked before, but does anyone know for sure:
1) Why there are no train tours listed in November
2) Will train tours still run (just without riding the train) during this outage of the railroad during the Tron construction?


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> So I have some questions about this.
> 
> This blog post says that the Railroad will be down starting in DECEMBER, yet I've been trying to book one of those behind the scenes train tours in November and there haven't been dates listed.  Yet there are dates/times listed for all of October and all of December and all of January.
> 
> Were they just originally planning to start the Railroad shutdown in November and now it is officially in December?  Or is there something else going on that prevents the tours happening in November? Just hoping to book that tour in November and I was wondering why those dates were never listed. Maybe they will be soon (as of today they are still not).
> 
> I've asked before, but does anyone know for sure:
> 1) Why there are no train tours listed in November
> 2) Will train tours still run (just without riding the train) during this outage of the railroad during the Tron construction?


Your best bet is calling and asking. It’s possible the calendar isn’t up to date in their system which happens a lot.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Christopher Robin drops to third in it's second week with $12.4m

I hope it is able to turn a profit so Disney will be willing to do more films like this ... though if people wonder why they keep doing sequels and live action remakes - those never (well, rarely at least) fail to turn a profit



"In its second weekend, _Christopher Robin_ dropped 49% to bring in $12.4 million. That’s a bigger drop than Disney was likely hoping for, though it’s not a horrifically bad one. The _Winnie the Pooh_-branded movie is now sitting at $50 million domestically and $62.1 million worldwide. It is in twenty-five overseas markets and will continue to expand in coming weeks. The film has a ways to go before it hits a profit margin thanks to its $75 million budget, and looks to close out with about $75 million to $80 million domestically."


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Christopher Robin drops to third in it's second week with $12.4m
> 
> I hope it is able to turn a profit so Disney will be willing to do more films like this ... though if people wonder why they keep doing sequels and live action remakes - those never (well, rarely at least) fail to turn a profit
> 
> 
> 
> "In its second weekend, _Christopher Robin_ dropped 49% to bring in $12.4 million. That’s a bigger drop than Disney was likely hoping for, though it’s not a horrifically bad one. The _Winnie the Pooh_-branded movie is now sitting at $50 million domestically and $62.1 million worldwide. It is in twenty-five overseas markets and will continue to expand in coming weeks. The film has a ways to go before it hits a profit margin thanks to its $75 million budget, and looks to close out with about $75 million to $80 million domestically."


I have yet to see it. Not because I don’t want to but because I just haven’t had time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I have yet to see it. Not because I don’t want to but because I just haven’t had time.



same here - and keep hearing not really a kids movie so originally was planning to take the kids but now second guessing that


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> same here - and keep hearing not really a kids movie so originally was planning to take the kids but now second guessing that


I think that’s mainly due to the message. It’s more of an adult message. Everything I’ve seen said it’s family friendly though.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> same here - and keep hearing not really a kids movie so originally was planning to take the kids but now second guessing that


It is an adult movie but kids certainly enjoy it as well. I wouldn't skip taking kids to it on account of it being geared towards adults. Kids can still enjoy it.


----------



## Mrs Geek

rteetz said:


> I think that’s mainly due to the message. It’s more of an adult message. Everything I’ve seen said it’s family friendly though.



Yeah exactly. I took my 4-year-old to see it and she didn't hate it, but she did ask my twice if it was over, which is generally a hint that she's ready to go lol. I think most of the plot points go way over kids' heads- they just see the silly ol' bear but they don't really understand or care about the grown man running around. (I'm not sure my daughter really grasped that he was the little boy all grown up- the transition in the beginning wasn't super obvious) It was an adorable movie though! Definitely recommend it for parents of small kids


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think that’s mainly due to the message. It’s more of an adult message. Everything I’ve seen said it’s family friendly though.





Capang said:


> It is an adult movie but kids certainly enjoy it as well. I wouldn't skip taking kids to it on account of it being geared towards adults. Kids can still enjoy it.



 oh yeah, didn't mean to imply that it wasn't appropriate for kids and Christopher Robin was cursing Pooh out or something... just that I heard some kids got bored in it and just gave me some pause

I actually have a few days alone this week as my wife is taking the kids to her parents so maybe I will go see it then


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Kids' Area, Events at Epcot 2018 Food&Wine Festival


This is awesome!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Epcot Update: The Park Gets Ready for the Food & Wine Festival (PART 1)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Asia FastPass+ Kiosks Move to New Location at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Enhanced WiFi is being rolled out at WDW resorts

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/myma...cross-the-walt-disney-world-resort-hotels.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reminder that the current bus loop closes after today and the new loop will be the only one in use after today

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/current-bus-loop-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-will-close-forever-today/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reminder that the current bus loop closes after today and the new loop will be the only one in use after today
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/current-bus-loop-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-will-close-forever-today/


I wish they would show a bigger graphic with bus loading areas...  I have a hard time understanding where exactly these places are in relation to the park entrance....  it doesn't help be to see that they are surrounded by parking or closed off areas...  how about the walkway to the resorts, and boat docks, and entrance....?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> I wish they would show a bigger graphic with bus loading areas...  I have a hard time understanding where exactly these places are in relation to the park entrance....  it doesn't help be to see that they are surrounded by parking or closed off areas...  how about the walkway to the resorts, and boat docks, and entrance....?




This is from the Aerials thread and might help:






from @rteetz: "Just to help clarify for everyone. The blue loop is what is opening soon. The red loop isn’t done yet. Also soon the walkway from Epcot to DHS will go through the bus loop (the yellow line). The green is the current charter bus area which will close."

and in the upper right you can see the canopy for the Gondola station


----------



## iamfathom

Splash Mountain Funko Pop coming on the 25th August.

https://www.funko.com/blog/article/...disney-theme-park-s-splash-mountain-pop-rides


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> This is from the Aerials thread and might help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from @rteetz: "Just to help clarify for everyone. The blue loop is what is opening soon. The red loop isn’t done yet. Also soon the walkway from Epcot to DHS will go through the bus loop (the yellow line). The green is the current charter bus area which will close."
> 
> and in the upper right you can see the canopy for the Gondola station


And the park entrance is in the upper right.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reminder that the current bus loop closes after today and the new loop will be the only one in use after today
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/current-bus-loop-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-will-close-forever-today/



No hard ticketed event to commemorate the closing?!

Can we at least get a tshirt?


----------



## dac7265

rteetz said:


> That is true. I contemplated waiting and trying to do this but I booked the dining package instead. I still might cancel and just eat around the booths instead. My November trip will be very Epcot and DHS based.


My wife and I love food and wine. Gives us a chance to try lots of new things. Enjoy. we are going to be there 11/3 to 11/12.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Enhanced WiFi is being rolled out at WDW resorts
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/myma...cross-the-walt-disney-world-resort-hotels.htm


Here now. Could have fooled me.


----------



## mikebb

TheMaxRebo said:


> This is from the Aerials thread and might help:
> 
> 
> from @rteetz: "Just to help clarify for everyone. The blue loop is what is opening soon. The red loop isn’t done yet. Also soon the walkway from Epcot to DHS will go through the bus loop (the yellow line). The green is the current charter bus area which will close."
> 
> _...removed pic..._
> 
> and in the upper right you can see the canopy for the Gondola station



I really hope they plant some trees or some other shade on the walk TO the new bus loop. We stopped briefly at HS last week during our trip to check out TSL and had to walk to the temp bus stops to catch the AK bus (which was near the bottom left of the blue loop in that pic.) We are Floridians and used to the sun and heat but that walk was torturous; of course they will have shelters for the stops themselves but I'm specifically talking about the walk over - it doesn't help that it seems like they've made the new stops so much further away.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> And the park entrance is in the upper right.


I am having trouble picturing where this was in relation to the old bus loop or the old parking lots I guess.

This bus loops just seems so far away from the main entrance. DHS has always seemed like an "awkward" park for parking since it's front entrance really runs straight out to the lake .. and not the parking lot. So you always approached DHS from an "angle" when coming from the buses or parking lot and had to cross traffic.

I hope a lot of that is better now.

I guess this was to make way for the Gondola station and make that flow better too?


----------



## BigRed98

*Rumor*

Wreck-It Ralph Attraction will Replace Stitch's Great Escape at the Magic Kingdom

Please note this is a WDWNT rumor.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> I am having trouble picturing where this was in relation to the old bus loop or the old parking lots I guess.
> 
> This bus loops just seems so far away from the main entrance. DHS has always seemed like an "awkward" park for parking since it's front entrance really runs straight out to the lake .. and not the parking lot. So you always approached DHS from an "angle" when coming from the buses or parking lot and had to cross traffic.
> 
> I hope a lot of that is better now.
> 
> I guess this was to make way for the Gondola station and make that flow better too?


Not any farther really than Epcot’s bus loop. This loop was built in the old/current parking lot. The old bus loop is at the upper right as well.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> Wreck-It Ralph Attraction will Replace Stitch's Great Escape at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> Please note this is a WDWNT rumor.


The on and off again rumor...


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> The on and off again rumor...



Need clicks on a monday or the whole week is ruined


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> And the park entrance is in the upper right.


So now the path from the resorts is quite a bit longer...crosses a roadway and goes AROUND the bus loops?


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> So now the path from the resorts is quite a bit longer...crosses a roadway and goes AROUND the bus loops?


Yes that’s temporary while construction is on going.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New AP Haunted Mansion merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-ne...ted-mansion-items-unleashed-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> And the park entrance is in the upper right.



It seems they would prefer we utilize the gondolas rather than walk.  They've made the walk farther and more crowded having to walk through the new bus lanes from BW and Y&BC.  I know we walk all day but sometimes that extra 1/4 mile is just too much at the end of the night.


----------



## The Pho

Candlelady said:


> It seems they would prefer we utilize the gondolas rather than walk.  They've made the walk farther and more crowded having to walk through the new bus lanes from BW and Y&BC.  I know we walk all day but sometimes that extra 1/4 mile is just too much at the end of the night.



The walking path redirection is only temporary due to the construction.   And Yacht Swan and Dolphin and depending on the Boardwalk room really won't be benefitting from the Gondola distance wise.  It's more for the other resorts.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> The on and off again rumor...


Seems like they would have something planned for this space .. .why just close an attraction for so long without something to replace it? I mean, I am sure there are other even less popular rides that are in service.

Does it cost that much to run that shutting it down saves money?
Does it have some issues that need repairing and shutting it down is just more cost effective than refurbishing it?

It seems obvious that nothing is being done in there though considering it is still functioning for "seasonal" operation.

So .. I guess they DON'T have a plan for it .. otherwise they would have shut it down and gutted it right away like they did with Ellen's Energy Adventure and GMR.






Candlelady said:


> It seems they would prefer we utilize the gondolas rather than walk.  They've made the walk farther and more crowded having to walk through the new bus lanes from BW and Y&BC.  I know we walk all day but sometimes that extra 1/4 mile is just too much at the end of the night.


I am sure they want to encourage gondola use, but I doubt the changes to the bus loop were strictly for that purpose .. the area near the entrance is small to begin with .. and with the amount of busses now, it just seems like they are fitting it where they can.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> Wreck-It Ralph Attraction will Replace Stitch's Great Escape at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> Please note this is a WDWNT rumor.


I’d really like this.


----------



## jlundeen

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I’d really like this.


I'd rather have the Alien back, but I know that will never happen...  so, I guess having something there is better than nothing there...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Candlelady said:


> It seems they would prefer we utilize the gondolas rather than walk.  They've made the walk farther and more crowded having to walk through the new bus lanes from BW and Y&BC.  I know we walk all day but sometimes that extra 1/4 mile is just too much at the end of the night.



Though not confirmed, there is some thinking that the gondola would be inside the security perimeter - similar to how for the monorail resorts you go through security at the resort before boarding the monorail rather than in front of the park .... though I think they might do the security at the Caribbean Beach stop since (other than if you are going from Riviera to EPCOT) everyone has to go through that stop at some point in the journey ...

... so I think that is one reason the gondola stop is closer to the entrance and the buses further away as people coming via bus have to go through security there


----------



## Lee Matthews

If it's just going to be yet another overlay for thof same attraction but with WiW this time then I'm not interested


----------



## Candlelady

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though not confirmed, there is some thinking that the gondola would be inside the security perimeter - similar to how for the monorail resorts you go through security at the resort before boarding the monorail rather than in front of the park .... though I think they might do the security at the Caribbean Beach stop since (other than if you are going from Riviera to EPCOT) everyone has to go through that stop at some point in the journey ...
> 
> ... so I think that is one reason the gondola stop is closer to the entrance and the buses further away as people coming via bus have to go through security there



Duh, I forgot the security aspect.  Now it all makes sense.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jlundeen said:


> I'd rather have the Alien back, but I know that will never happen...  so, I guess having something there is better than nothing there...


Yeah. I’d rather have Alien back as well, but barring that, I would like to see Wreck-It-Ralph in the parks somehow. Not sure what they’d do with that space for that theme, but better than nothing!


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yeah. I’d rather have Alien back as well, but barring that, I would like to see Wreck-It-Ralph in the parks somehow. Not sure what they’d do with that space for that theme, but better than nothing!


Maybe they can give us the original Alien design since they'll own Alien very soon. Still too bad Stitch is gone, but he deserves a better attraction.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ziplock bag distribution at Splash has been delayed

http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/ziploc-bag-distribution-at-splash-mountain-has-been-delayed/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permits filed for Tron ride building 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...n-tron-ride-building-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ziplock bag distribution at Splash has begun
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/ziploc-bag-distribution-at-splash-mountain-has-been-delayed/


Have a zipity ziplock day


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Watch the Sunrise at AK on August 15th

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...15-at-6-a-m-et/?CMP=ILC-DPFY18Q2wo0809180002B


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ziplock bag distribution at Splash has begun
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/ziploc-bag-distribution-at-splash-mountain-has-been-delayed/



So it's begun or has been delayed?
The post says 2 things, the article says it's delayed until an undefined date.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ziplock bag distribution at Splash has begun
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/ziploc-bag-distribution-at-splash-mountain-has-been-delayed/



I read it differently. I think it's been delayed because of the "no plastic" trend?


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> So it's begun or has been delayed?
> The post says 2 things, the article says it's delayed until an undefined date.


Sorry misread the Facebook post.


----------



## crazy4wdw

First Look at Mulan in Disney’s Live-Action Remake

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/first-look-at-mulan-in-disneys-live-action-remake/

Of all of the Disney remakes, this is the one that interests me the most.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Ziplock bag distribution at Splash has been delayed
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/ziploc-bag-distribution-at-splash-mountain-has-been-delayed/


You'd think it be easier to find a ziploc bag on property now that they are sponsors.  When we were there a few weeks ago my daughter lost 3 teeth, 2 on sea and one at the parks.  It took our stateroom host an entire day to track down a bag for us (it ended up coming from the infirmary or whatever it is called) and at the resort they had none.  None. Nada. We only saw them at Epcot for the kidcot stations. I was sort of surprised.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Capang said:


> You'd think it be easier to find a ziploc bag on property now that they are sponsors.  When we were there a few weeks ago my daughter lost 3 teeth, 2 on sea and one at the parks.  It took our stateroom host an entire day to track down a bag for us (it ended up coming from the infirmary or whatever it is called) and at the resort they had none.  None. Nada. We only saw them at Epcot for the kidcot stations. I was sort of surprised.


That is a bit odd. Ziplock bags are a staple of my packing — ALWAYS bring some with us. Whether for wet ponchos or myriad other uses, I don’t travel without them.


----------



## Capang

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That is a bit odd. Ziplock bags are a staple of my packing — ALWAYS bring some with us. Whether for wet ponchos or myriad other uses, I don’t travel without them.


We usually do, too, but this time we just had the really big ones.  Those don't work well with tiny teeth.


----------



## Tigger's ally

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That is a bit odd. Ziplock bags are a staple of my packing — ALWAYS bring some with us. Whether for wet ponchos or myriad other uses, I don’t travel without them.



before the magic band, I always took several as well.  Don't have to worry about getting my wallet wet anymore unless the wall safe springs a leak.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> You'd think it be easier to find a ziploc bag on property now that they are sponsors.  When we were there a few weeks ago my daughter lost 3 teeth, 2 on sea and one at the parks.  It took our stateroom host an entire day to track down a bag for us (it ended up coming from the infirmary or whatever it is called) and at the resort they had none.  None. Nada. We only saw them at Epcot for the kidcot stations. I was sort of surprised.


That’s interesting. I lost my very first tooth at WDW.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 PHOTOS: Support Beam Signed by Cast Members Installed on Top of New Coronado Springs Tower


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Sidewalk Closed Through August 24 at Disney's Polynesian Village Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Photo Update: If We Can’t Fix It . . .


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Cheesy Puff Loaded Hot Dog and Secret Menu Loaded Fries at Casey’s Corner at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look at Mulan in Disney’s Live-Action Remake


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Permit Filed for New Tower Hotel, Major Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort Renovation


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Welcome Home! Brand New Disney Vacation Club Merchandise Checks-in to Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Dog-Friendly Resort Pilot Program Continues at Select Walt Disney World Hotels


----------



## skier_pete

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> Wreck-It Ralph Attraction will Replace Stitch's Great Escape at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> Please note this is a WDWNT rumor.



I appreciate you adding the last sentence. 



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Watch the Sunrise at AK on August 15th
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...15-at-6-a-m-et/?CMP=ILC-DPFY18Q2wo0809180002B



Meh, I'll just wait until the 25th.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> That’s interesting. I lost my very first tooth at WDW.




I have lost so many things at WDW,  sunglasses,  pins, hats,  some bubble wands,  a scoop of ice cream.........


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> That’s interesting. I lost my very first tooth at WDW.


That's awesome!


----------



## UncleMike101

unbanshee said:


> I read it differently. I think it's been delayed because of the "no plastic" trend?


That's my take as well.
I'm betting that consumer backlash from the idea of Disney handing out those "evil plastic monsters" has forced them to reconsider the whole project.
IMO someone in Disney's Advertising department got a butt chewing from Disney's Environmental Police over the whole project. 
The fine line between saving the World and making money has become more difficult to balance upon.


----------



## writerguyfl

Not sure if it qualifies as News, but the DoubleTree Suites Disney Springs Area was evacuated this evening.  That's where I'm staying this week, so this is first-hand account.

Smoke was reported on the second floor.  The Reedy Creek Fire Department showed up en masse.  I saw three of the largest fire engines, four ambulance-sized trucks, at least six other Reedy Creek vehicles, and more fire people than you could count.  We were outside at least 1.5 hours while they checked the entire building.  Unofficially, the source of the smoke wasn't found.

Years ago when I was a hotel Night Manager, I had to order an evacuation due to a chemical leak.  I don't envy the staff who now have to deal with complaints.  (Although, I certainly won't complain because safety overshadows inconvenience.)  I remember I was stuck filling out tons of paperwork after my evacuation.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Scott Watson, Chief of Technology for WDI died in a plane crash

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/08/13/sylmar-fatal-plane-crash-investigation/


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Welcome Home! Brand New Disney Vacation Club Merchandise Checks-in to Walt Disney World



Still no worries about any of that stuff filling up my suitcase


----------



## WiredForFlight

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Scott Watson, Chief of Technology for WDI died in a plane crash
> 
> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/08/13/sylmar-fatal-plane-crash-investigation/



Very sad to hear this, as a Disney fan, pilot, and CTO 

Hate to see fellow technologists and pilots pass like this. Tailwinds on your flight west.


----------



## skier_pete

Firebird060 said:


> I have lost so many things at WDW,  sunglasses,  pins, hats,  some bubble wands,  a scoop of ice cream.........



WDW - where my hats go on to bigger and better things....since I was a child - lost at LEAST 5 hats on WDW rides. Most recently on Splash Mountain in 2016. At least I got a ride photo of it...

 I never learn.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Construction walls now up outside The Chinese Theater

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-ch...minnies-runaway-railway-at-hollywood-studios/


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> WDW - where my hats go on to bigger and better things....since I was a child - lost at LEAST 5 hats on WDW rides. Most recently on Splash Mountain in 2016. At least I got a ride photo of it...
> 
> I never learn.



Lost my favorite hat on Splash a couple years ago. This was AFTER losing the same hat on Everest earlier in the day but an awesome rider behind me snatched it out of the air. I felt like an idiot. I really thought it was tight enough for Splash.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Construction walls now up outside The Chinese Theater
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-ch...minnies-runaway-railway-at-hollywood-studios/


With all of the construction walls up, I wonder where the jingle bells jingle bam dessert party will be held this year? Traditionally it has been inside that front area of the Chinese Theater.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Construction walls now up outside The Chinese Theater
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-ch...minnies-runaway-railway-at-hollywood-studios/



well, guess a nice picture in front of the Theater is not something I will get this trip....

Would be nice if they do spruce up the outside portion of the queue, maybe add some misting fans or something as well as i am sure the line will be long when it opens and not a ton of inside queue space (unless they change that around)


----------



## Tigger's ally

wareagle57 said:


> Lost my favorite hat on Splash a couple years ago. This was AFTER losing the same hat on Everest earlier in the day but an awesome rider behind me snatched it out of the air. I felt like an idiot. I really thought it was tight enough for Splash.



Turn my hat around backwards on every ride.  Never lost a hat.  Have lost a couple pair of sunglasses since the croaks went out of style.....


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Would be nice if they do spruce up the outside portion of the queue (unless they change that around)



JMO, but I wouldn't mind they change the whole appearance of the building on the outside.


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> Lost my favorite hat on Splash a couple years ago. This was AFTER losing the same hat on Everest earlier in the day but an awesome rider behind me snatched it out of the air. I felt like an idiot. I really thought it was tight enough for Splash.



Yeah, I really though it would hold on Splash. It didn't. That photo is about half a second before the hat was ground into the gears of Splash Mountain. It was my Disneyland 60th hat, which was over making the hat I thought irreplaceable. Fortunately I was able to replace the hat on E-bay as apparently Disneyland had a lot of surplus hats. I'd like to say I've learned my lesson, but I am sure I will lose another one soon.


----------



## skier_pete

Tigger's ally said:


> JMO, but I wouldn't mind they change the whole appearance of the building on the outside.



I don't think they will, though. My guess is the "story" behind the ride is that you are going to the Chinese theater to see the premiere of a new Mickey Mouse short. They'll use to theater area where they used to show the trailers before the ride to be like the presentation of the short - and then Mickey and Minnie will "escape" the film or something, at which point you enter the ride itself. 

I have high hopes that they are really doing something unique with this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> JMO, but I wouldn't mind they change the whole appearance of the building on the outside.





********** said:


> I don't think they will, though. My guess is the "story" behind the ride is that you are going to the Chinese theater to see the premiere of a new Mickey Mouse short. They'll use to theater area where they used to show the trailers before the ride to be like the presentation of the short - and then Mickey and Minnie will "escape" the film or something, at which point you enter the ride itself.
> 
> I have high hopes that they are really doing something unique with this.



They already said that the would not be making drastic changes to the Theater as far as the outside look goes

Now, further down the road when the next phase of updates to DHS comes I suppose the could

I love the "Old Hollywood" aspect to DHS and the Theater adds to that so if they ever do something with it I hope it keeps that "feel" of fitting in with the Citizens of Hollywood and the like


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Art Smith's Homecoming expands brunch to Saturday! 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...omin-expands-its-popular-brunch-to-saturdays/

We actually already had a lunch ADR for a Saturday so may check this menu out in a few weeks!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Art Smith's Homecoming expands brunch to Saturday!
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...omin-expands-its-popular-brunch-to-saturdays/
> 
> We actually already had a lunch ADR for a Saturday so may check this menu out in a few weeks!


I just saw this and now am contemplating trying it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Limited-Time Member Shop Opens at Disney Springs Through September 3


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ability to Unlock Your Guest Room Door with Smart Phone, Digital Key, Rolled-Out to Disney’s Port Orleans Riverside and French Quarter Resorts


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Disney Skyliner Construction Update – Boardwalk Turn, Caribbean Beach Station, and Riviera Test Building


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Lunch at Plaza Restaurant Including Brisket Mac and Cheese, Peanut Butter and Jelly Milkshake, and Sangria Inside the Magic Kingdom


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Disney Skyliner Construction Update – Boardwalk Turn, Caribbean Beach Station, and Riviera Test Building



I'm totally going to rides these just for fun when we are there next!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge aerial images from Disneyland

https://micechat.com/203028-star-wars-land-update-with-aerial-photos/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I just saw this and now am contemplating trying it.



actually just moved up our ADR - was for 12:30 but moved it up to 11:15 to be more like brunch (it is the day we leave so earlier is better to get on the road)


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> Yeah, I really though it would hold on Splash. It didn't. That photo is about half a second before the hat was ground into the gears of Splash Mountain. It was my Disneyland 60th hat, which was over making the hat I thought irreplaceable. Fortunately I was able to replace the hat on E-bay as apparently Disneyland had a lot of surplus hats. I'd like to say I've learned my lesson, but I am sure I will lose another one soon.


I always take any hats or "ears" off and put them behind my back in the seat...  it would take a really really BIG drop to have that come loose!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Get Ready for Tons of Fun Aboard the Disney Magic During Cruises from New York


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Michael Myers Returns to HHN in Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Rose Gold Minnie Mouse Plush and iPhone Case Arrive at Disney Parks


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge aerial images from Disneyland
> 
> https://micechat.com/203028-star-wars-land-update-with-aerial-photos/



Is there a breakdown on the similarities and differences between GE at DL and GE at HS somewhere? For example, are the attractions identical on both coasts?


----------



## rteetz

Disneymom1126 said:


> Is there a breakdown on the similarities and differences between GE at DL and GE at HS somewhere? For example, are the attractions identical on both coasts?


The only differences will be small with the orientation of how the lands are set up. The attractions, dining, etc. are all the same on both coasts.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort Construction Update – Waterfront Restaurant Takes Shape, Tower Enclosed, ETC.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> The only differences will be small with the orientation of how the lands are set up. The attractions, dining, etc. are all the same on both coasts.



I just hope they dont Set the AC levels the same,   it gets a bitter hotter in Orlando then in Anaheim, and if you see or didnt see in Toy Story Land port,  Disney didnt look into Shade as much.  So hopefully they dont have the Same issue with SWGE


----------



## rteetz

*News* 

PHOTOS: Re-Imagined Shamu's Emporium Reopens with New Look at SeaWorld Orlando


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> I just hope they dont Set the AC levels the same,   it gets a bitter hotter in Orlando then in Anaheim, and if you see or didnt see in Toy Story Land port,  Disney didnt look into Shade as much.  So hopefully they dont have the Same issue with SWGE



actually the Toy Story Land in WDW is very different than any other Toy Story Land ... so guess that makes it worse in that they custom made it with little to not shade


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Annual Passholder rates released for late Fall into the Holiday season

http://www.wdwinfo.com/discounts/discounts-ap.htm#apholiday


----------



## Sweettears

OKW Lover said:


> Have a zipity ziplock day


Don’t give them any ideas. If Ziplock is willing to shell out some bucks they might change the splash soundtrack.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Disney Skyliner Construction Update – Boardwalk Turn, Caribbean Beach Station, and Riviera Test Building


Is there an estimated date of completion for the Skyliner?  We are planning the second week in December of 2019 Caribbean Beach resort stay and would love to be able to take the Skyliner to DHS!  Would it be safe to assume that ideally SWGE would be complete by then, too?


----------



## The Pho

ksromack said:


> Is there an estimated date of completion for the Skyliner?  We are planning the second week in December of 2019 Caribbean Beach resort stay and would love to be able to take the Skyliner to DHS!  Would it be safe to assume that ideally SWGE would be complete by then, too?



Skyliner should be open well before that.  Majority of the work is done, they're nearly ready to install the cables.  Should be operational within a few months.

And last I heard Star Wars should likely be open by Halloween next year, but certainly by December.


----------



## ksromack

The Pho said:


> Skyliner should be open well before that.  Majority of the work is done, they're nearly ready to install the cables.  Should be operational within a few months.


Then that should give them plenty of time to iron out the kinks


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> Is there an estimated date of completion for the Skyliner?  We are planning the second week in December of 2019 Caribbean Beach resort stay and would love to be able to take the Skyliner to DHS!  Would it be safe to assume that ideally SWGE would be complete by then, too?


Spring 2019


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Skyliner should be open well before that.  Majority of the work is done, they're nearly ready to install the cables.  Should be operational within a few months.
> 
> And last I heard Star Wars should likely be open by Halloween next year, but certainly by December.


Not quite that soon but should be operational by Spring 2019.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Not quite that soon but should be operational by Spring 2019.


Well I said operational instead of open for a reason.  From the info I've heard, cables are being installed in December (unless that info has changed or was incorrect to start).   As soon as those are on, it's operational to me.   But it won't open until the surrounding areas are ready for guests.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Well I said operational instead of open for a reason.  From the info I've heard, cables are being installed in December (unless that info has changed or was incorrect to start).   As soon as those are on, it's operational to me.   But it won't open until the surrounding areas are ready for guests.


Okay got it. I don’t consider cables being up operational. December should be about right.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Last Chance to Enjoy ‘Together Forever – A Pixar Nighttime Spectacular’ for Pixar Fest at Disneyland Resort


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> Okay got it. I don’t consider cables being up operational. December should be about right.



Well a half built Death Star was fully operational, so...


----------



## Farro

Hey! So I'm late to the game, but I just watched Infinity Wars! (anyone else keep calling it X-finity Wars?)

It was awesome. My saddest deaths are pretty much the entire cast of my favorite franchise.

Thor is the greatest character ever. EVER.

And I, alone, kind of like Thanos. He's got his reasons for what he does.


----------



## rteetz

Aventura Hotel Media Preview...

From various Disney/Universal sources on Twitter using the hashtag AventuraHotel


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Is there a separate thread for universal pics? Or maybe just post links? JMO, but it's a lot of scrolling/loading on iPhone/iPad through a bunch of non-Disney pics here. Particularly on Disney wifi!


----------



## disneygirlsng

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is there a separate thread for universal pics? Or maybe just post links? JMO, but it's a lot of scrolling/loading on iPhone/iPad through a bunch of non-Disney pics here. Particularly on Disney wifi!


I've never taken this to be a Disney-specific thread as there's lots of non-Disney stuff posted regularly. I love seeing everything from all the parks!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

disneygirlsng said:


> I've never taken this to be a Disney-specific thread as there's lots of non-Disney stuff posted regularly. I love seeing everything from all the parks!


Like I said, when it's just some news and links I just scroll past quickly - no big deal. But lots of pics about other parks seems to me like better located in a separate thread. That many is deathly slow loading on Disney wifi in particular when I'm just looking to get any news that might be relevant to my trip (which has come in quite handy at times!!). Even when Disney related we tend to keep lots of pics to other threads a lot, which I really appreciate. I open those threads when on my laptop at some point.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Is it really _that_ big of a deal if every now and then something isn't WDW related gets on here?

The tags are listed as Universal as well, theme parks,etc if one was searching on this thread.

I scroll through plenty of pics I'm not completely interested in on this thread. I deal.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the Universal pictures.  That hotel looks great.  I may have to try out the roof top bar in another week.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Aventura looks great, but not great enough to switch my Cabana Bay reservation.

Especially since universal hotels allow pool hopping, so I'm sure I'll be visiting (gotta make it to the rooftop bar, too).


----------



## rteetz

I understand only wanting Disney content in this thread however universal is direct competition and many people here visit both locations.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


>


I spy with my little eye a DIS vlogger/team member!


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


>


I recognize the guy in the loud shirt standing in line in the check-in area.  He's a DISer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Feels like an episode of Romper Room ... "I see Craig, and Panda, and ....."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Aventura Hotel Media Preview...
> 
> From various Disney/Universal sources on Twitter using the hashtag AventuraHotel




Is the roof top bar open to anyone or only guests of this hotel or only those staying in Universal hotels?

I can see that being a pretty popular place - nice views!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is the roof top bar open to anyone or only guests of this hotel or only those staying in Universal hotels?
> 
> I can see that being a pretty popular place - nice views!





TheMaxRebo said:


> Is the roof top bar open to anyone or only guests of this hotel or only those staying in Universal hotels?
> 
> I can see that being a pretty popular place - nice views!



Open to all, but parking costs a pretty penny of you're not a universal hotel guest.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Man Dies In Freak Industrial Accident at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: Magic Kingdom Parking Plaza Overpass Now Open


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Man Dies In Freak Industrial Accident at Walt Disney World



Like all accidents, it is truly tragic. It is also the stuff of nightmares. What a horrible thing to happen.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

#DisneyFamilia: Día de los Muertos-Inspired Ears Now Available at Walt Disney World Resort!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Open to all, but parking costs a pretty penny of you're not a universal hotel guest.



ok, good to know ... though locals could just Uber over or something I assume


----------



## skier_pete

Maybe it's just me - but I hate the style of the Aventurra. It's that whole modern chic with no personality that all hotels (not just theme park hotels) seem to be going to. It's the reason I haven't rushed to stay at BLT.  Even that bar area that tries to say "modern" but the furnishings just scream "cheap" to me. (And damn those seats look uncomfortable.)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Maybe it's just me - but I hate the style of the Aventurra. It's that whole modern chic with no personality that all hotels (not just theme park hotels) seem to be going to. It's the reason I haven't rushed to stay at BLT.  Even that bar area that tries to say "modern" but the furnishings just scream "cheap" to me. (And damn those seats look uncomfortable.)


Well if I am not mistaken this is not considered a deluxe hotel for Universal it is a Prime Value which means its on the level of Cabana Bay pricing. That could be why some aspects are cheap.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Maybe it's just me - but I hate the style of the Aventurra. It's that whole modern chic with no personality that all hotels (not just theme park hotels) seem to be going to. It's the reason I haven't rushed to stay at BLT.  Even that bar area that tries to say "modern" but the furnishings just scream "cheap" to me. (And damn those seats look uncomfortable.)




I hear you (heck, I wrote an article about fearing Disney heading too much in this direction).   I think if it is just this one, that is ok as they definitely appeal to some people - a lot of hotel chains that appeal to business travelers are going in this direction and I do think it gives them a clean look

Will be interesting to see the styling of the new value hotels being built on the old Wet and Wild site - will it be more like this or more like Cabana Bay with a bit more personality?


----------



## SteveDude

I am all about the aesthetic Aventura is providing. I love it. Not to mention the huge, wrap around windows in the room are stunning. Lobby looks great as well. Simple, clean lines. Very pleasing.


----------



## amberpi

********** said:


> Maybe it's just me - but I hate the style of the Aventurra. It's that whole modern chic with no personality that all hotels (not just theme park hotels) seem to be going to. It's the reason I haven't rushed to stay at BLT.  Even that bar area that tries to say "modern" but the furnishings just scream "cheap" to me. (And damn those seats look uncomfortable.)



I love it...and over the top, cluttery, WDW theming is one of the reasons I've loved the Swolphin so dearly for so long (can't wait to see the kids walk in on Sunday!!!). It'd take away from WDW/USO though if they didn't have all those crazy themey resorts though and they are so fun to visit; but there are definitely people who don't want to come back to a hotel with a bunch of creepy masks on the walls or being drug into a cabin like WL. WDW/USO is trying to cover everyone's preferences and that's what makes it awesome.

The rooftop bar? Yes, please.


----------



## jade1

amberpi said:


> I love it...and over the top, cluttery, WDW theming is one of the reasons I've loved the Swolphin so dearly for so long (can't wait to see the kids walk in on Sunday!!!). It'd take away from WDW/USO though if they didn't have all those crazy themey resorts though and they are so fun to visit; but there are definitely people who don't want to come back to a hotel with a bunch of creepy masks on the walls or being drug into a cabin like WL. WDW/USO is trying to cover everyone's preferences and that's what makes it awesome.
> 
> The rooftop bar? Yes, please.




I'm OK with it as well, wonder if that one pic is a sushi bar-just can't seem to find any good rolls (our fave) down there.

We like "tower" hotels, just nice to have elevated views and agree on the rooftop bar.

Although the view can make up a lot of the decor, or at least make it quite irrelevant.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SteveDude said:


> Not to mention the huge, wrap around windows in the room are stunning.


I agree it's a different feel than just a window here and there. 



amberpi said:


> The rooftop bar? Yes, please.


That's one of the things I really like about it. Seems like a very nice place to enjoy a nice beverage.


----------



## Moliphino

********** said:


> Maybe it's just me - but I hate the style of the Aventurra. It's that whole modern chic with no personality that all hotels (not just theme park hotels) seem to be going to. It's the reason I haven't rushed to stay at BLT.  Even that bar area that tries to say "modern" but the furnishings just scream "cheap" to me. (And damn those seats look uncomfortable.)



I think the exterior is ugly, but the inside looks nice enough.


----------



## Farro

How many hotels does Universal have? It seems like they are going down the Disney road of having more hotels to fit more people than the parks can handle!


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> How many hotels does Universal have? It seems like they are going down the Disney road of having more hotels to fit more people than the parks can handle!


Portofino
Royal Pacific
Hard Rock
Cabana Bay
Aventura 
Sapphire Falls
And soon to be Endless Summer Resort

Also if all of the Disney resorts were filled to capacity that wouldn’t mean Disney parks are filled to capacity. A large percentage of daily Disney park guests are offsite or local.


----------



## Farro

Wow!!! I had no idea they had so many.


----------



## disneymath

********** said:


> Maybe it's just me - but I hate the style of the Aventurra. It's that whole modern chic with no personality that all hotels (not just theme park hotels) seem to be going to. It's the reason I haven't rushed to stay at BLT.  Even that bar area that tries to say "modern" but the furnishings just scream "cheap" to me. (And damn those seats look uncomfortable.)



I agree with you on not liking the look of the Aventura, but have to disagree about BLT ... but it’s my home resort and walking proximity to MK cannot be beat!


----------



## fatmanatee

********** said:


> Maybe it's just me - but I hate the style of the Aventurra. It's that whole modern chic with no personality that all hotels (not just theme park hotels) seem to be going to. It's the reason I haven't rushed to stay at BLT.  Even that bar area that tries to say "modern" but the furnishings just scream "cheap" to me. (And damn those seats look uncomfortable.)


Reminds me of some of the newer hotels in Vegas. It's up my alley but I get why others wouldn't care for it. But yeah I wouldn't be surprised if the furnishings are trash, there's a lot of "cheap luxury" popping up these days.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Character line-up for the 2018 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Enter For a Chance to Win in the 2018 ‘Not-So-Scary’ Blog Party at Magic Kingdom Park Sweepstakes


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

 Disney's Yacht Club Resort Update: Hotel Refurbishment Project Almost Complete (PART 1)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Change Party feature on My Disney Experience is now gone on all platforms unless you haven’t updated your app in months 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/breaking-...from-away-from-walt-disney-world-park-guests/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Character line-up for the 2018 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party



Pretty uninspired, as usual. Elvis stitch is a new one to the party, though I've met him before. Time to scrutinize the list and see who got cut.


----------



## etherealcaitiff

I think that some of the criticism towards Aventura is because people are comparing it to BLT or other similar resorts.  The pricing for Aventura falls pretty strategically right between a Disney value resort and a moderate resort (about $170 per night from the dates I've checked).  It's unfair to compare this to a deluxe studio villa that will run you $600-800 per night when available.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Change Party feature on My Disney Experience is now gone on all platforms unless you haven’t updated your app in months
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/breaking-...from-away-from-walt-disney-world-park-guests/



It's too bad but it made fastpass abuse real easy.  At least guest services can still transfer and work their magic when people really need to swap them around.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So looks like lady Tremaine was the cut from the Halloween parties from last year.

New additions are Elvis stitch, then brer rabbit and fox, though I remember them randomly showing up at parties before.

Timon and doc mcstuffins are new, but I don't really count dance party characters as characters since you can't traditionally meet them.

Alot of people were hoping that new vampirina would show up. According to this list that's a no. I don't really know who that is but they have vampire in their name so you'd think that would have been a popular choice.


----------



## jade1

etherealcaitiff said:


> I think that some of the criticism towards Aventura is because people are comparing it to BLT or other similar resorts.  The pricing for Aventura falls pretty strategically right between a Disney value resort and a moderate resort (about $170 per night from the dates I've checked).  It's unfair to compare this to a deluxe studio villa that will run you $600-800 per night when available.



Also unfair to compare a "DVC" Resort to Aventura IMO, as most of us BLT guests are staying on (ever increasing in value) points.

A better comparison will be Coronado Tower when it comes online.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Disney’s Riviera Resort Construction Update


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tessa Thompson Will Voice “Lady” In Disney’s Live Action “Lady And The Tramp”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Jimmy Wong And Doua Moua Join The Cast Of Disney’s Live Action “Mulan”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So looks like lady Tremaine was the cut from the Halloween parties from last year.
> 
> New additions are Elvis stitch, then brer rabbit and fox, though I remember them randomly showing up at parties before.
> 
> Timon and doc mcstuffins are new, but I don't really count dance party characters as characters since you can't traditionally meet them.
> 
> Alot of people were hoping that new vampirina would show up. According to this list that's a no. I don't really know who that is but they have vampire in their name so you'd think that would have been a popular choice.



she's a new and rather popular character on Disney Jr ... she supposed to come to the new Disney Jr show and then have a meet area at DHS as well

When it was announced she was coming is said she would be at the Halloween party but perhaps that is just Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News *

Annual Pass Members Lounge Returning to SeaWorld Orlando Later This Summer


----------



## skier_pete

amberpi said:


> I love it...and over the top, cluttery, WDW theming is one of the reasons I've loved the Swolphin so dearly for so long (can't wait to see the kids walk in on Sunday!!!). It'd take away from WDW/USO though if they didn't have all those crazy themey resorts though and they are so fun to visit; but there are definitely people who don't want to come back to a hotel with a bunch of creepy masks on the walls or being drug into a cabin like WL. WDW/USO is trying to cover everyone's preferences and that's what makes it awesome.
> 
> The rooftop bar? Yes, please.



I wasn't suggesting it's a dump - just hold no appeal to me. I prefer the "cabin" or specifically my favorite resorts are AKL and Poly for design and theming. This sterile look reminds me too much of being the business traveller.  I'm not one that cares much about view unless it gives me in-room fireworks view. 

And a view is nice, but I'd rather have a $5 beer with no view than a $12 beer with a view. 



etherealcaitiff said:


> I think that some of the criticism towards Aventura is because people are comparing it to BLT or other similar resorts.  The pricing for Aventura falls pretty strategically right between a Disney value resort and a moderate resort (about $170 per night from the dates I've checked).  It's unfair to compare this to a deluxe studio villa that will run you $600-800 per night when available.



I'm not looking at the price at all, I understand it's a "value" resort - I am more saying I don't like that style. It's an aesthetic choice. 



rteetz said:


> Portofino
> Royal Pacific
> Hard Rock
> Cabana Bay
> Avengers
> Sapphire Falls
> And soon to be Endless Summer Resort
> 
> Also if all of the Disney resorts were filled to capacity that wouldn’t mean Disney parks are filled to capacity. A large percentage of daily Disney park guests are offsite or local.



I wonder if they are going to start change how they are handling early entry. We stayed at Portofino and tried to use EE at IOA and it was a total madhouse. With all these additional rooms coming on-line, can they keep having only 2 rides open for EE? 


rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Enter For a Chance to Win in the 2018 ‘Not-So-Scary’ Blog Party at Magic Kingdom Park Sweepstakes



Interesting contest that the winner has to be there in 2 days. Guess this one is for the locals. (And that's just fine with me - don't want to be accused of complaining when I am not.)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> And a view is nice, but I'd rather have a $5 beer with no view than a $12 beer with a view.


Totally tangent here but I don't often get $5 beers. Normally I spend $6-$8 and that's just at a normal restaurant if it's less than $6 I call that a bonus. So I guess for me I'd take the upcharge compared to what I'm used to paying if I can enjoy the 1 or two beers I'm likely to have with a nice view/ambience as a special treat.


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Totally tangent here but I don't often get $5 beers. Normally I spend $6-$8 and that's just at a normal restaurant if it's less than $6 I call that a bonus. So I guess for me I'd take the upcharge compared to what I'm used to paying if I can enjoy the 1 or two beers I'm likely to have with a nice view/ambience as a special treat.



Huh. I guess it's all about where you live. $5 beers are pretty common here at a regular bar. I fact we have some places that do $5 22-oz beers.


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> (And that's just fine with me - don't want to be accused of complaining when I am not.)



Are you in some way complaining about being wrongly accused of complaining?   Not that I am accusing you of that or anything.


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> Huh. I guess it's all about where you live. $5 beers are pretty common here at a regular bar. I fact we have some places that do $5 22-oz beers.



We get $10.00 buckets with 5 twelve ounce bottles at about every sports bar around here.  Then I drive three hours to Chicago to almost pay that per bottle.


----------



## Farro

Tigger's ally said:


> We get $10.00 buckets with 5 twelve ounce bottles at about every sports bar around here.  Then I drive three hours to Chicago to almost pay that per bottle.



You can get cheap beer in Chicago. Just order yourself some Pabst Blue Ribbon, High Life, Miller Lite or Coor's Light.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: Spider-Man PS4 Launch Trailer Shows Spidey Swing into Action


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Resort 8/15/18 (Galaxy’s Edge, New Hotel on Hold, Halloween Arrives, ETC.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Huh. I guess it's all about where you live. $5 beers are pretty common here at a regular bar. I fact we have some places that do $5 22-oz beers.



definitely depends where you live - I cant' think of any place around here for $5 beer .... maybe during happy hour you can get bud light or something


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> You can get cheap beer in Chicago. Just order yourself some Pabst Blue Ribbon, High Life, Miller Lite or Coor's Light.



um, the topic in question was "beer" so those don't count 

... well, guess PBR does ironically or something


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> um, the topic in question was "beer" so those don't count
> 
> ... well, guess PBR does ironically or something



It was a joke.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> It was a joke.



so was my post .... apparently not an effective one


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> so was my post .... apparently not an effective one





I was thinking it was, but sometimes on these boards you can never be too sure! 

I've made some jokes on the restaurant board that have been taken VERY seriously.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

********** said:


> Huh. I guess it's all about where you live. $5 beers are pretty common here at a regular bar. I fact we have some places that do $5 22-oz beers.



Miller's Ale house in Orlando had $2 22 ounce PBRs on special on Tuesdays a couple of years back.  I don't know if I have ever knowingly paid $8 for a beer outside of a ballpark or theme park.


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Enter For a Chance to Win in the 2018 ‘Not-So-Scary’ Blog Party at Magic Kingdom Park Sweepstakes



All entrants must be 18 years or older and *legal residents of, and physically located within, the state of Florida*.


----------



## Disneymom1126

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely depends where you live - I cant' think of any place around here for $5 beer .... maybe during happy hour you can get bud light or something



Clearly none of you live in a college town....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneymom1126 said:


> Clearly none of you live in a college town....



most assuredly not ....

... though did have my fill of cheap beer back when I did.  Best deal we found was Bürger Beer (the umlaut made it fancy) which was $2.48 a case


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> Avengers


I think I missed the announcement regarding an Avengers themed resort at Universal Orlando?  I know the Hotel New York near Disneyland Paris is being converted to a Marvel themed resort.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

New Details Revealed for Dining Locations at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort


----------



## crazy4wdw

As reported on the Disney Cruise Ling Blog, DCL is sending out guest surveys regarding future themed Disney cruises.  Some of the possible future cruises are a _Walt Disney World_ at Sea Theme, Disney Broadway at Sea Theme, International Food & Wine Theme, Disney Music Theme, and Disney Animation.

https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...ey-hints-at-future-themed-day-at-sea-cruises/

*
*


----------



## Mika02

crazy4wdw said:


> As reported on the Disney Cruise Ling Blog, DCL is sending out guest surveys regarding future themed Disney cruises.  Some of the possible future cruises are a _Walt Disney World_ at Sea Theme, Disney Broadway at Sea Theme, International Food & Wine Theme, Disney Music Theme, and Disney Animation.
> 
> https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...ey-hints-at-future-themed-day-at-sea-cruises/



All I want is Hawaii lol


----------



## pangyal

crazy4wdw said:


> I think I missed the announcement regarding an Avengers themed resort at Universal Orlando?  I know the Hotel New York near Disneyland Paris is being converted to a Marvel themed resort.


I got insanely excited about that for a moment and then realized that his autocorrect probably changed it from Aventura.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> I think I missed the announcement regarding an Avengers themed resort at Universal Orlando?  I know the Hotel New York near Disneyland Paris is being converted to a Marvel themed resort.


Sorry that was autocorrect.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> New Details Revealed for Dining Locations at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort


WDWNT got one right!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Sorry that was autocorrect.



Would be funny/cool if Universal tried to stick it to Disney and use more of the Marvel brand (though I don’t think they are able to exchange and outside of the parks or anything)


----------



## crazy4wdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Would be funny/cool if Universal tried to stick it to Disney and use more of the Marvel brand (though I don’t think they are able to exchange and outside of the parks or anything)


I think that would be hilarious!

Ever since Disney announced the Star Wars Hotel, I wondered if Universal would counter the announcement with a Harry Potter themed resort.  Wouldn't it be cool to be able to stay in a recreation of Hogwarts?  You could choose your own house (Gryffindor, Slytherin), attend defense against the dark arts classes, learn how to cast a  patronus spell, etc.


----------



## crazy4wdw

pangyal said:


> I got insanely excited about that for a moment and then realized that his autocorrect probably changed it from Aventura.


Speaking of the Aventura Hotel, Tim Tracker just posted a video review:


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Speaking of the Aventura Hotel, Tim Tracker just posted a video review:


Preview rather than a review 

First guests don’t sleep there until tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New renderings for the upcoming Disneyland hotel

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/new-conce...lans-for-the-new-disneyland-hotel-in-anaheim/

Biggest change is the monorail station. The buildings look a bit different aesthetically too.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mobile ordering making its way to the resorts

https://wdwnt.news/18081509


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mobile ordering making its way to the resorts
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18081509



This is simply brilliant. We often just want to eat in our rooms, especially being in DVC - even studios. It's such a pain to have to go down to the food court and SIT and SIT waiting for your food (OK, it's maybe 10 minutes so really not THAT bad) but this just seems wonderful. We never really used the mobile ordering in the theme parks since we rarely seem to have to wait more than about 5 minutes for our food - but THIS is great.


----------



## Mika02

crazy4wdw said:


> I think that would be hilarious!
> 
> Ever since Disney announced the Star Wars Hotel, I wondered if Universal would counter the announcement with a Harry Potter themed resort.  Wouldn't it be cool to be able to stay in a recreation of Hogwarts?  You could choose your own house (Gryffindor, Slytherin), attend defence against the dark arts classes, learn how to cast a  patronus spell, etc.



Sign me up! I have group reservation I could make right now...


----------



## shoreward

No more FP+ transfers on website.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/breaking-...from-away-from-walt-disney-world-park-guests/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New renderings for the upcoming Disneyland hotel
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/new-conce...lans-for-the-new-disneyland-hotel-in-anaheim/
> 
> Biggest change is the monorail station. The buildings look a bit different aesthetically too.



I hope they have a DVC wing, it’s so hard to get into Grand Californian through DVC from 7 months out.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disneyland Hotel experiencing a delay...

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-disneyland-hotel-subsidy-20180815-story.html#


----------



## rteetz

*News*

2018 Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party MagicBand revealed


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

crazy4wdw said:


> Speaking of the Aventura Hotel, Tim Tracker just posted a video review:


Showed this to my husband and he really liked the place as do I. Modern is not really my style but their usage of space is great. I'd be fine especially if the beds are comfy and easy to sleep on. Interested to see some reviews over time of how people feel the place settles in.

Excited to see a video of the new Endless Summer Resorts too when they get done starting next year!


----------



## Douglas Dubh

BigRed98 said:


> I hope they have a DVC wing, it’s so hard to get into Grand Californian through DVC from 7 months out.


I've read that's unlikely.  Hotel rooms get a tax cut from the city, timeshare units do not.  Maybe they will convert some rooms in one of the other hotels, but supposedly that will require approval of the city, and nothing has been proposed.


----------



## rteetz

Douglas Dubh said:


> I've read that's unlikely.  Hotel rooms get a tax cut from the city, timeshare units do not.  Maybe they will convert some rooms in one of the other hotels, but supposedly that will require approval of the city, and nothing has been proposed.


And the city is not giving any breaks for the project now. Anaheim is playing hard ball with their biggest revenue maker.


----------



## ej119

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disneyland Hotel experiencing a delay...
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-disneyland-hotel-subsidy-20180815-story.html#



This is so disappointing, and I also think pretty misguided of Anaheim politicos. Of course Disney can't physically move Disneyland, but what is the city council hoping to accomplish by hindering future resort development? Disney could also pull the plug on the new Marvel section of the park in retaliation.


----------



## rteetz

ej119 said:


> This is so disappointing, and I also think pretty misguided of Anaheim politicos. Of course Disney can't physically move Disneyland, but what is the city council hoping to accomplish by hindering future resort development? Disney could also pull the plug on the new Marvel section of the park in retaliation.


I don’t think Disney will go that far but it’s definitely going to be a battle.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
James Gunn will reportedly not be reinstated and Kevin Feige stands behind that

https://screenrant.com/disney-kevin-feige-james-gunn-guardians-galaxy-3-director/


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> James Gunn will reportedly not be reinstated and Kevin Feige stands behind that
> 
> https://screenrant.com/disney-kevin-feige-james-gunn-guardians-galaxy-3-director/


literally cannot boooooo this hard enough


----------



## circus4u

Not Disney related, but for all you coaster fans out there, Canada is going for a record-setting coaster, a 245-foot tall coaster that goes 80 miles per hour, four total inversions, and 3625 feet long, opening next year.
https://www.cnn.com/videos/travel-play/2018/08/15/dive-roller-coaster-yukon-striker-orig.cnn


----------



## mum22girlz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mobile ordering making its way to the resorts
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18081509



I was really hoping that they would allow gift card purchases or the ability to charge to your room by my September trip. I'm now realizing that's it's pretty unlikely. Instead of purchasing the dining plan, we load that money onto a Disney gift card so that dining is still prepaid. I guess we still have to stand in line . . .


----------



## Brocktoon

MissGina5 said:


> literally cannot boooooo this hard enough



Hopefully they'll still use his screenplay, or at least some of the ideas.  It sounds like Gunn had planned for the current Guardians team to have a trilogy so it would be nice to see his vision completed.  There's no way of avoiding having his name somewhere up on the screen even if it's some sort 'based on story/characters developed by' line ... so Marvel might as well just use the script.


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> My Disney Experience now lets you buy merchandise on the app
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-ne...s-you-to-buy-merchandise-directly-on-the-app/
> 
> Makes me wonder what the point of shop Disney parks is now?



I'm probably living under a rock, but after logging into the Disney WEBSITE (not the MDE app) I've noticed you can now 'shop parks' via the account menu on your browser.  Is this new?  I thought you needed the Shop Parks app.  1st time I've noticed the ability to shop the parks via your PC (not the shop disney website) and was wondering if this was updated the same time they updated the MDE app ...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disneyland Hotel experiencing a delay...
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-disneyland-hotel-subsidy-20180815-story.html#



Definitely interesting and definitely a political fight

Saw at the end of the article commentary about the proposed living wage bill that Disney was against saying it would discourage new development .... but obviously not having this tax break is also discouraging new development so perhaps they give them the tax break if they support the bill requiring paying a living wage to employees working at locations that receive a tax break or something


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> Would be funny/cool if Universal tried to stick it to Disney and use more of the Marvel brand (though I don’t think they are able to exchange and outside of the parks or anything)


Wondering just what the terms of the marketing agreement between Marvel and Universal is.  Would adding more Marvel to Universal actually result in Disney (Marvel's new owner) actually seeing an increase in the franchise fees?


----------



## skier_pete

BigRed98 said:


> I hope they have a DVC wing, it’s so hard to get into Grand Californian through DVC from 7 months out.



All indications seem to be there will not be. Disney was allocated a small number of timeshare slots, and I guess half of those were used for VGC, so in theory there could be a similar small DVC segment to this hotel - but it seems like most think that won't happen. I have to say if it did I would buy 50 points in a hot second.


----------



## bookbabe626

circus4u said:


> Not Disney related, but for all you coaster fans out there, Canada is going for a record-setting coaster, a 245-foot tall coaster that goes 80 miles per hour, four total inversions, and 3625 feet long, opening next year.
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/travel-play/2018/08/15/dive-roller-coaster-yukon-striker-orig.cnn



Here’s a local article about it.  Sounds kind of epic, but a little scary...

https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/20...ive-coaster-coming-to-canadas-wonderland.html


----------



## Brocktoon

Could Joss Whedon's Buffy-verse and Firefly be coming to Marvel Comics?

https://www.cbr.com/exclusive-fox-pulls-buffy-vampire-slayer-license-from-dark-horse/

For years Dark Horse comics has been publishing in-canon Buffy and Firefly stories.  Now that Disney has acquired Fox, they have pulled back the publishing rights from Dark Horse.  This may be very similar to what happened with Star Wars.  Dark Horse published Star Wars books for years until Disney got Lucasfilm ... then Marvel rebooted the comic line.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Wondering just what the terms of the marketing agreement between Marvel and Universal is.  Would adding more Marvel to Universal actually result in Disney (Marvel's new owner) actually seeing an increase in the franchise fees?



It's a complicated contract to know for sure but the impression I got was that Universals rights are for the parks and what they already have in the parks and they have to maintain it, etc. .... not sure if they are able to build something brand new - and especially outside of the parks I think Disney would fight that


----------



## OKW Lover

********** said:


> All indications seem to be there will not be. *Disney was allocated a small number of timeshare slots,* and I guess half of those were used for VGC, so in theory there could be a similar small DVC segment to this hotel - but it seems like most think that won't happen. I have to say if it did I would buy 50 points in a hot second.


I don't understand the part about Disney been allocated timeshare slots.  Who/what does this allocation?


----------



## rteetz

Brocktoon said:


> I'm probably living under a rock, but after logging into the Disney WEBSITE (not the MDE app) I've noticed you can now 'shop parks' via the account menu on your browser.  Is this new?  I thought you needed the Shop Parks app.  1st time I've noticed the ability to shop the parks via your PC (not the shop disney website) and was wondering if this was updated the same time they updated the MDE app ...


That part was updated a while ago I believe.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's a complicated contract to know for sure but the impression I got was that Universals rights are for the parks and what they already have in the parks and they have to maintain it, etc. .... not sure if they are able to build something brand new - and especially outside of the parks I think Disney would fight that


Universal can build new but it has to be approved by Marvel/Disney.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> Universal can build new but it has to be approved by Marvel/Disney.


Presumably including a fee?


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Presumably including a fee?


Maybe, maybe not? All the terms aren’t exactly clear for the public but I’m sure universal has looked into it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Foodie guide to the Halloween party this year

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2018-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## danikoski

OKW Lover said:


> I don't understand the part about Disney been allocated timeshare slots.  Who/what does this allocation?



I believe the city of Anaheim determines numbers of timeshares in the city. They've allocated Disney so many.

Disney doesn't really have to do this in For days, because they own Reedy Creek. Anaheim is a whooooole different ball game. I'm not positive on this, but I believe one of the reasons Disney set up Reedy Creek was due to dealing with Anaheim with Disneyland.


----------



## Farro

https://www.shopdisney.com/movies-s...0816_NBCETExtra25Clearance_SL1&efc=DSI1005144  (nightmare before christmas)

I just lost myself in this for 20 minutes...(and some money too)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

2018 Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! Holiday Dessert Party Now Available to Book


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Track Work Begins for the Liberty Square Riverboat in Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

RUMOR: Cinemagique Will Return to Walt Disney Studios Paris This Fall


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Track Work Begins for the Liberty Square Riverboat in Magic Kingdom


I could probably look this up but do they do more indepth refurbs on the Riverboat often especially the track work or is it a once in a great while type thing?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I could probably look this up but do they do more indepth refurbs on the Riverboat often especially the track work or is it a once in a great while type thing?


Track work isn't an every year thing. The boat usually has a refurb every year but this one has been extended so there seems to have been an issue discovered which prolonged it.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Track work isn't an every year thing. The boat usually has a refurb every year but this one has been extended so there seems to have been an issue discovered which prolonged it.


Ah ok thank you!


----------



## UncleMike101

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely interesting and definitely a political fight
> 
> Saw at the end of the article commentary about the proposed living wage bill that Disney was against saying it would discourage new development .... but obviously not having this tax break is also discouraging new development so perhaps they give them the tax break if they support the bill requiring paying a living wage to employees working at locations that receive a tax break or something


IMO......
The decision makers in CA are destroying that once great state.
Business's are vacating CA in droves and the states only hope to survive is to squeeze the remaining companies for every cent possible.
This will strangle those business's and even Disney cannot operate in the red in order to act as a charity for a mismanaged state.


----------



## jknezek

UncleMike101 said:


> IMO......
> The decision makers in CA are destroying that once great state.
> Business's are vacating CA in droves and the states only hope to survive is to squeeze the remaining companies for every cent possible.
> This will strangle those business's and even Disney cannot operate in the red in order to act as a charity for a mismanaged state.




I don't think we have to worry about Disneyland operating in the red anytime soon.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Track work isn't an every year thing. The boat usually has a refurb every year but this one has been extended so there seems to have been an issue discovered which prolonged it.



With the precise fine tuning available in gps steering controls, thinking a retrofit might be in order to ditch the track all together? 

As an aside, I have often wondered about gps navigation and operational controls for all the ferry's and boat transportation as well. And no, I don't want to get rid of the boat captains either, I just want more time to carry on conversations with them.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> With the precise fine tuning available in gps steering controls, thinking a retrofit might be in order to ditch the track all together?
> 
> As an aside, I have often wondered about gps navigation and operational controls for all the ferry's and boat transportation as well. And no, I don't want to get rid of the boat captains either, I just want more time to carry on conversations with them.


Not sure if Disney wants to retrofit the Riverboat for something like that.


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely interesting and definitely a political fight
> 
> Saw at the end of the article commentary about the proposed living wage bill that Disney was against saying it would discourage new development .... but obviously not having this tax break is also discouraging new development so perhaps they give them the tax break if they support the bill requiring paying a living wage to employees working at locations that receive a tax break or something



My guess is, based on the new make up of the city council, it'll be exactly this. They will leverage the living wage for the tax break. I have no doubt Disney will build the hotel. But I think they are going to have to give something to get something, especially with the bad press Disney has gotten in CA for the pay and union disputes. 

Be clear, I'm not stating whether it's right or wrong for Anaheim and Disney to take the stances they are. I'm just speculating on the likely outcome.


----------



## jknezek

Tigger's ally said:


> With the precise fine tuning available in gps steering controls, thinking a retrofit might be in order to ditch the track all together?
> 
> As an aside, I have often wondered about gps navigation and operational controls for all the ferry's and boat transportation as well. And no, I don't want to get rid of the boat captains either, I just want more time to carry on conversations with them.


Yeesh. That would require retrofitting several propulsion systems. Bow and stern side thrusters at the very least. I can't imagine it makes much sense. The tracks are cheap and darn near foolproof. As for the launches and friendship boats, it might make sense when they need to buy all new equipment, thought I doubt it, but I really don't think retrofitting those boats would make any sense.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jknezek said:


> Yeesh. That would require retrofitting several propulsion systems. Bow and stern side thrusters at the very least. I can't imagine it makes much sense. The tracks are cheap and darn near foolproof. As for the launches and friendship boats, it might make sense when they need to buy all new equipment, thought I doubt it, but I really don't think retrofitting those boats would make any sense.



Oh, I understand the costs involved, however in the business I work in a lot of the time we have to do things that aren't cost effective just for safety sake (insurance).  I guess I can see the riverboat not being changed although replacing track with divers certainly can't be too easy or cheap.  The ferry boats holding hundreds of passengers at a time are a little different though, IMO.


----------



## Helvetica

So has anyone heard anything new about the Festival of the Lion King Signature Dining Package that started this week? I haven't seen a review of it yet, so I'm wondering if the package includes the full menu or not. I'm also curious as to if the tier-2 package will allow you to use two dining credits. One of the answers on the blog post said yes, but you never know. 

I'd do tier 2 if it included the regular menu and if I could use my dining credits.


----------



## rteetz

Helvetica said:


> So has anyone heard anything new about the Festival of the Lion King Signature Dining Package that started this week? I haven't seen a review of it yet, so I'm wondering if the package includes the full menu or not. I'm also curious as to if the tier-2 package will allow you to use two dining credits. One of the answers on the blog post said yes, but you never know.
> 
> I'd do tier 2 if it included the regular menu and if I could use my dining credits.


There is a thread on TPAS with a couple reviews. As far as I know it does include the full menu. I don't believe you would be able to use dining credits since this is a dining package and not just a meal. I could be wrong there though. The reviews I have seen were tier 1.


----------



## jknezek

Tigger's ally said:


> Oh, I understand the costs involved, however in the business I work in a lot of the time we have to do things that aren't cost effective just for safety sake (insurance).  I guess I can see the riverboat not being changed although replacing track with divers certainly can't be too easy or cheap. * The ferry boats holding hundreds of passengers at a time are a little different though, IMO.*



That's a fair point. Though it's pretty rare American ferry boats run into trouble. The Staten Island Ferry crash is the last big one I can remember and that was on the captain. So you have a point there. Like I said, if they are ordering new equipment, probably you go with the extra safety stuff. But I just don't think the insurance breaks would cover the revamp costs of the existing equipment.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> There is a thread on TPAS with a couple reviews. As far as I know it does include the full menu. I don't believe you would be able to use dining credits since this is a dining package and not just a meal. I could be wrong there though. The reviews I have seen were tier 1.



Thanks, I found it. It's the full menu and now I want to do Tier 1.


----------



## etherealcaitiff

I noticed on the DLP site that Phantom Manor is now listed on the refurbishment calendar as closed through early 2019.  Previously it was set to reopen at the end of this coming October.  I was wishfully thinking it might soft-open while I was there mid September, but it looks like they have more work to do than anticipated.


----------



## rteetz

etherealcaitiff said:


> I noticed on the DLP site that Phantom Manor is now listed on the refurbishment calendar as closed through early 2019.  Previously it was set to reopen at the end of this coming October.  I was wishfully thinking it might soft-open while I was there mid September, but it looks like they have more work to do than anticipated.


DLP announced at their FanDaze event the refurb was being extended until early 2019 for various reasons.


----------



## Firebird060

They will never put the Ferrys on a GPS auto Pilot as there is to much water traffic and to many boat Lanes intercept near MK as well as boat rentals and firework and other various specialty cruises.  I suppose they could do so with the Friendship boats between Epcot and Studios but even then the loops isnt that long and the cost really isnt worth it. Not to mention when you get close to loading and unloading at the Swalphin the backing up and turning of boats while another boat comes in has some narrow margins that I doubt GPS could handle as well as a human pilot.


----------



## jknezek

Firebird060 said:


> They will never put the Ferrys on a GPS auto Pilot as there is to much water traffic and to many boat Lanes intercept near MK as well as boat rentals and firework and other various specialty cruises.  I suppose they could do so with the Friendship boats between Epcot and Studios but even then the loops isnt that long and the cost really isnt worth it. Not to mention when you get close to loading and unloading at the Swalphin the backing up and turning of boats while another boat comes in has some narrow margins that I doubt GPS could handle as well as a human pilot.


Oh it would never be a fully automated system. But there are some good hybrid systems that work within parameters. I hadn't thought of the rental boat issue but you are right, that is a complication. I don't really see it happening. I doubt those ferries are scheduled for replacement very often. Those have lifespans measured in decades.


----------



## maltdizzy

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Track Work Begins for the Liberty Square Riverboat in Magic Kingdom



What's interesting is how they try to have as little impact as possible while replacing the track at the MK, using divers and/or damming off portions for draining. At Disneyland they just drain all the water out and drive the work trucks in to do this work.


----------



## skier_pete

OKW Lover said:


> I don't understand the part about Disney been allocated timeshare slots.  Who/what does this allocation?



So I just want to say this is what I have read elsewhere on the boards - I state that to let you know I am no expert.

Disney was allocated something like 140 timeshare units that they were allowed to sell. The current resort has 23 2-bedrooms, 23 lock-offs which count as 46 units (23 studios and 23 1-bedrooms) and 2 GV, so a total of 71 units. So in theory they could build another resort with around 70 units and not exceed the quantity that was originally allocated. For some reason though everything I've read says they won't try to add those units with this resort - though I am not sure why that is. 

I don't think it's JUST Reedy Creek that allows them to have timeshares in Florida. It's state and county regulations and Florida is FULL of timeshares. If you look for timeshare availability in Los Angeles area there is almost none - not just in Orange County (Anaheim). There's more down near San Diego - so they must have less restrictive laws.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

CONFIRMED: Cinemagique Will Return to Walt Disney Studios Paris This Fall


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ability to Unlock Your Guest Room Door with Smart Phone, Digital Key, Rolled-Out to Disney’s Pop Century and Art of Animation Resorts


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> For some reason though everything I've read says they won't try to add those units with this resort - though I am not sure why that is.



Might the reason being it is a "luxury resort".  My thinking when I saw that was  value<mod<deluxe<Luxury.  So, the price target for these rooms would already be $$$$$$$ and if you think you can get that amount from a regular room, why put anything else there?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Get Ready for a Flurry of Sweets with the 2018 ‘Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM!’ Dessert Party at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Aquatica Orlando Introduces New "Fiesta Aquatica" Event


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Ability to Unlock Your Guest Room Door with Smart Phone, Digital Key, Rolled-Out to Disney’s Pop Century and Art of Animation Resorts



I like that it tells you your room number in the app. I sometimes forget.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Helvetica said:


> I like that it tells you your room number in the app. I sometimes forget.



yup, first thing I do is take a picture of the room number on the door with my phone number after I open it the first time.  It really makes those long walks back in the wee hours from the gurgling suitcase happen without a surprise ending.


----------



## maltdizzy

Tigger's ally said:


> Might the reason being it is a "luxury resort".  My thinking when I saw that was  value<mod<deluxe<Luxury.  So, the price target for these rooms would already be $$$$$$$ and if you think you can get that amount from a regular room, why put anything else there?



"Luxury" was the term used as part of the tax incentive, to qualify the hotel had be at least AAA 4-diamond ranking. Every Deluxe on WDW property is considered a 4-diamond hotel, even those with closet-sized bathrooms (looking at you, Yacht Club).


----------



## Tigger's ally

maltdizzy said:


> "Luxury" was the term used as part of the tax incentive, to qualify the hotel had be at least AAA 4-diamond ranking. Every Deluxe on WDW property is considered a 4-diamond hotel, even those with closet-sized bathrooms *(looking at you, Yacht Club)*.


  your avatar combined with your quote in parenthesis is actually quite nice....Good job!


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

D23 Expo 2019 Ticket Prices, Plus Haunted Mansion Themed Design Contest and the return of mousequerade


----------



## BigRed98

*News* 

D23 Expo 2019 Sorceror Package


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> D23 Expo 2019 Ticket Prices, Plus Haunted Mansion Themed Design Contest and the return of mousequerade


I wish I could go...


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> I wish I could go...



Same here, my college starts the same week as D23. There's always 2021.


----------



## skier_pete

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> D23 Expo 2019 Ticket Prices, Plus Haunted Mansion Themed Design Contest and the return of mousequerade



Oh, I so want to grab tickets right now...or next week. Gonna wait a little bit...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Holiday line up for Walt Disney World

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/hol...e-up-announced-for-walt-disney-world-2018.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Entertainment for the Food and Wine Festival

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...r-the-epcot-international-food-wine-festival/


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> I wish I could go...


Same here, living on the east coast makes a trip to Anaheim very expensive.  If I had the extra cash for the sorcerer ticket, I'd probably try to go.  

Hoping that the D23 expo will be held in Walt Disney World in 2021 to coincide with the 50th birthday celebration.  Probably will not happen though.


----------



## ksromack

KaitorTot said:


> Do we know if you can use a QS DDP credit on the first come, first serve Liberty Inn Eat to the Beat QS package?


I'm pretty sure it was mentioned on tuesday's DisUnplugged that it would cost $29.  



crazy4wdw said:


> Speaking of the Aventura Hotel, Tim Tracker just posted a video review:


Looks very IKEA-like.  I love the views, though.....and seems like a comfy place to sleep



mum22girlz said:


> I was really hoping that they would allow gift card purchases or the ability to charge to your room by my September trip. I'm now realizing that's it's pretty unlikely. Instead of purchasing the dining plan, we load that money onto a Disney gift card so that dining is still prepaid. I guess we still have to stand in line . . .


This is my hold-up as well.  I don't see why paying with a gc would be so difficult. Or like you said, it would be about the same to charge to MB....I go every couple days or so to pay down my resort balance with a gc anyway.....


----------



## skier_pete

*NEWS*

So I'll post this in the Riviera thread as well, but I had just received an e-mail to watch a video to enter a DVC resort prize pack with "behind the scenes" stuff. There wasn't very much behind the scenes that those of us here don't already know, but at the end they mentioned the Riviera resort and said "Themed to a Mediterranean seaside Resort".  I know we had a debate as to whether it would themed to the Mexican Riviera or the French Riviera - but it appears it is indeed the latter.  If I am not mistaken this is the first time this has been stated by Disney.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> I wish I could go...


Trying to entice my boyfriend into making a couples trip


----------



## MissGina5

********** said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> So I'll post this in the Riviera thread as well, but I had just received an e-mail to watch a video to enter a DVC resort prize pack with "behind the scenes" stuff. There wasn't very much behind the scenes that those of us here don't already know, but at the end they mentioned the Riviera resort and said "Themed to a Mediterranean seaside Resort".  I know we had a debate as to whether it would themed to the Mexican Riviera or the French Riviera - but it appears it is indeed the latter.  If I am not mistaken this is the first time this has been stated by Disney.



Couldn’t it still be the *Spanish riviera?


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Same here, living on the east coast makes a trip to Anaheim very expensive.  If I had the extra cash for the sorcerer ticket, I'd probably try to go.
> 
> Hoping that the D23 expo will be held in Walt Disney World in 2021 to coincide with the 50th birthday celebration.  Probably will not happen though.


I don’t see the expo ever being in Orlando.


----------



## 3family

MissGina5 said:


> Couldn’t it still be the *Spanish riviera?


Assuming this isn’t an injoke I’ve missed, if they say Mediterranean it’ll be the French or the Italian riviera (which are linked). The word itself is Italian.


----------



## MissGina5

3family said:


> Assuming this isn’t an injoke I’ve missed, if they say Mediterranean it’ll be the French or the Italian riviera (which are linked). The word itself is Italian.


Oh man my Italian self would love that and I didn’t even think of it!!!
Also I thought people had mentioned the Spanish Riviera before? so that’s why I brought it up.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Ability to Unlock Your Guest Room Door with Smart Phone, Digital Key, Rolled-Out to Disney’s Pop Century and Art of Animation Resorts


I was coming here to report this. Got back to the room tonight and saw the option on the app. Worked first try but still no where near as easy as the magic band. I can see how it could be useful in some circumstances though.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## closetmickey

mum22girlz said:


> I was really hoping that they would allow gift card purchases or the ability to charge to your room by my September trip. I'm now realizing that's it's pretty unlikely. Instead of purchasing the dining plan, we load that money onto a Disney gift card so that dining is still prepaid. I guess we still have to stand in line . . .


Mobile ordering might keep me from going this route. It was so incredibly easy and quick!


----------



## YesterDark

crazy4wdw said:


> Same here, living on the east coast makes a trip to Anaheim very expensive.  If I had the extra cash for the sorcerer ticket, I'd probably try to go.
> 
> Hoping that the D23 expo will be held in Walt Disney World in 2021 to coincide with the 50th birthday celebration.  Probably will not happen though.



My mother just flew out to LAX from Philadelphia for $100 one way. You can get out there pretty cheap if you keep an eye out for a flight. She booked 2 months in advance I think.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Holiday line up for Walt Disney World
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/hol...e-up-announced-for-walt-disney-world-2018.htm



And it includes Illuminations, that's a relief.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Moliphino said:


> And it includes Illuminations, that's a relief.



yep, will probably watch it for the last time in early December.   Figure it will be changed by May when we go.


----------



## Firebird060

Flights are weird right now.  I just booked 2 round trip tickets non stop for my wife and me to Orlando for October for 212 dollars for both of us.  Its one of those things that you have to do research on.  I suggest downloading a App on your phone called hopper  and look for airline flash sales.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I know it's not lax, but we found a southwest flight from San Francisco to Dallas for $61. We started the trip in Anaheim and ended in San Francisco.

Also just got Southwest flights from Kansas City to Orlando in October for $89 each way.

The good deals are out there. You just have to be a bit flexible on dates and times.



rteetz said:


> I wish I could go...



You'll just have to live vicariously through my social media  I'm always willing to pick you up any merch though. Just not the 'camp out since 5 pm the previous day' type stuff, please.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You'll just have to live vicariously through my social media  I'm always willing to pick you up any merch though. Just not the 'camp out since 5 pm the previous day' type stuff, please.


I’ll keep that in mind thanks!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Theme Park Entrance and Parking Enhancements Coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Returns to Magic Kingdom Park Tonight


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Run ‘Amuck, Amuck, Amuck’ with New Merchandise for Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2018


----------



## Firebird060

I really wonder how much amazing Haunted Mansion merch will be on Sale durring D23. The Mickeys of Glendale sale at the Contemp this year had nothing Haunted.  I feel my wallet will come back emptier and my bank account a little less fat.  Disney is so good at getting me to part with hard Earned Money.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Dole Whip, Mad Tea Party, and Haunted Mansion LoungeFly Backpacks, Wallets, and Fanny Packs


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> I really wonder how much amazing Haunted Mansion merch will be on Sale durring D23. The Mickeys of Glendale sale at the Contemp this year had nothing Haunted.  I feel my wallet will come back emptier and my bank account a little less fat.  Disney is so good at getting me to part with hard Earned Money.


I would imagine they will have at least something for the 50th anniversary.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Epcot Specific Apparel Arrives at MouseGear


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

Disneyland Resort Update – Canceled Hotels Tell No Tales


----------



## The Pho

Firebird060 said:


> Flights are weird right now.  I just booked 2 round trip tickets non stop for my wife and me to Orlando for October for 212 dollars for both of us.  Its one of those things that you have to do research on.  I suggest downloading a App on your phone called hopper  and look for airline flash sales.



I just watch for the JetBlue emails and frequently pay $49 per person per way, so $98 round trip.   They do them all the time.   Pair that with an annual pass and then we pay for the hotels with points from business expenses.   It's how I've managed 10 trips this year so far.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> I would imagine they will have at least something for the 50th anniversary.



I would hope so Since they are also having the Haunted Mansion Costume Contest


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update *
> 
> Disneyland Resort Update – Canceled Hotels Tell No Tales


This whole situation is just stupidly messy. Disney has to learn to get along with Anaheim. I know Disney is used to holding all the cards and having a sympathetic city counsel, but that's not the case. They are going to have to adjust to the new reality that while they are the largest employer, they aren't really the type of employer that places always want. Low wage job creators just aren't as in favor as high wage, so while areas need a mix, Anaheim has a lot of one, and not so much of the other. I think Disney needs to stop relying on incentives. 

That being said, Anaheim is also being extremely petty right now. This is very late in the game to be screwing with your major tax base on a significant project.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> This whole situation is just stupidly messy. Disney has to learn to get along with Anaheim. I know Disney is used to holding all the cards and having a sympathetic city counsel, but that's not the case. They are going to have to adjust to the new reality that while they are the largest employer, they aren't really the type of employer that places always want. Low wage job creators just aren't as in favor as high wage, so while areas need a mix, Anaheim has a lot of one, and not so much of the other. I think Disney needs to stop relying on incentives.
> 
> That being said, Anaheim is also being extremely petty right now. This is very late in the game to be screwing with your major tax base on a significant project.


Agreed, Anaheim certainly could have said something as soon as the location was changed. That said I think this hotel still gets built.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You'll just have to live vicariously through my social media  I'm always willing to pick you up any merch though. Just not the 'camp out since 5 pm the previous day' type stuff, please.



I am still planning on going too...and hoping @OhioStateBuckeye will be giving us some pointers!


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Agreed, Anaheim certainly could have said something as soon as the location was changed. That said I think this hotel still gets built.


I do too. That property is too valuable for Disney to leave empty for long, and I doubt they can attract retail to a spot with an uncertain future. They are locked in. So Anaheim may win this round, getting the hotel and holding on to the subsidies. But that kind of short term win usually has long term consequences. I think Anaheim is cutting off their nose to spite their face, while I think Disney has been thumbing their nose at the city for so long that they are going to spend some time reaping what they've sown. A bad situation all around.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Pho said:


> I just watch for the JetBlue emails and frequently pay $49 per person per way, so $98 round trip.   They do them all the time.   Pair that with an annual pass and then we pay for the hotels with points from business expenses.   It's how I've managed 10 trips this year so far.



Jet blue doesn't fly from my stupid City. At least Southwest does.



********** said:


> I am still planning on going too...and hoping @OhioStateBuckeye will be giving us some pointers!



I got ya. I haven't been to as many d23s as some others here (last d23 was my first one), but I've been to many, many cons and know a thing or two.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Epcot Specific Apparel Arrives at MouseGear



Pretty sure one of those ringer T-shirt’s will come home with me


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Returns to Magic Kingdom Park Tonight



Ugh...I hate to say this seeing how much i dislike these events - but I am kind of eager to see the reviews for some of the new stuff at the party.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Dole Whip, Mad Tea Party, and Haunted Mansion LoungeFly Backpacks, Wallets, and Fanny Packs



Oh lord I need that Haunted Mansion backpack and wallet. So much for budget!


----------



## tarak

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Epcot Specific Apparel Arrives at MouseGear



I hope these can be purchased through the app at some point (I checked and they aren’t loaded yet). My 13-year-old loves Epcot and pretty much lives in hoodies when the temp gets below 60.


----------



## Roxyfire

tarak said:


> I hope these can be purchased through the app at some point (I checked and they aren’t loaded yet). My 13-year-old loves Epcot and pretty much lives in hoodies when the temp gets below 60.



Yeah those were nice and the t-shirts looked better than usual as well. I wish they'd do better for the DVC merch.


----------



## splash327

jknezek said:


> I do too. That property is too valuable for Disney to leave empty for long, and I doubt they can attract retail to a spot with an uncertain future. They are locked in. So Anaheim may win this round, getting the hotel and holding on to the subsidies. But that kind of short term win usually has long term consequences. I think Anaheim is cutting off their nose to spite their face, while I think Disney has been thumbing their nose at the city for so long that they are going to spend some time reaping what they've sown. A bad situation all around.



 Rteetz, I know you've said in the past that D23 would never switch to Orlando but if things keep deteriorating with Anaheim, it could be something to hold over the city.  The already stopped the runDisney events...


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Returns to Magic Kingdom Park Tonight



Thanks for the reminder!

We will probably want to avoid EMH tonight at HS, probably swamped with the refugees from MK..


----------



## skier_pete

splash327 said:


> Rteetz, I know you've said in the past that D23 would never switch to Orlando but if things keep deteriorating with Anaheim, it could be something to hold over the city.  The already stopped the runDisney events...



I don't think it's about the tax break - it's about getting all the executives, imagineers, and celebrities to show up. If you look last year they had practically the whole cast of Avengers AND the Last Jedi show up. No way that happens with an event in Orlando. The fight with Anaheim won't change that anytime soon.


----------



## JaxDad

dlavender said:


> Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> We will probably want to avoid EMH tonight at HS, probably swamped with the refugees from MK..


Dude, how could you not know the Halloween celebration was starting. It’s already August 17th for crying out loud. They can’t wait forever.


----------



## splash327

********** said:


> I don't think it's about the tax break - it's about getting all the executives, imagineers, and celebrities to show up. If you look last year they had practically the whole cast of Avengers AND the Last Jedi show up. No way that happens with an event in Orlando. The fight with Anaheim won't change that anytime soon.



Very good point.


----------



## tarak

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah those were nice and the t-shirts looked better than usual as well. I wish they'd do better for the DVC merch.



My daughter’s boyfriend will be there for Food and Wine. I’m debating whether to ask him to get one for me.


----------



## rteetz

splash327 said:


> Rteetz, I know you've said in the past that D23 would never switch to Orlando but if things keep deteriorating with Anaheim, it could be something to hold over the city.  The already stopped the runDisney events...


Yeah like @********** said I don't think D23 has any issue with the Tax breaks or relationship with Anaheim. Its all about the celebrities, special guests, and everything else. They always have a huge archives exhibit and its much easier to transport that from Burbank to Anaheim than Burbank to Orlando.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
ESPN President Jim Pitaro says he has honed in on four goals since taking over

1. Direct to Consumer
2. Audience expansion (younger audience/social media)
3. Quality programming
4. Innovation


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Per @lentesta on Twitter Disney is surveying these names for the Ratatouille attraction in Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

AMC Universal Cineplex Will Be Transformed into Universal Cinemark in Mid-September


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Spends $15 Million to Keep Casinos Away from Walt Disney World


----------



## Roxyfire

tarak said:


> My daughter’s boyfriend will be there for Food and Wine. I’m debating whether to ask him to get one for me.



Might as well, would be a nice way for the boyfriend to earn some brownie points.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Walt Disney's Animation Celebration Pin Event Coming to Epcot August 24-26


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ICON Orlando 360 Update: Starflyer Adds Bins for Loose Items, New Restaurant Opens, and More


----------



## dlavender

JaxDad said:


> Dude, how could you not know the Halloween celebration was starting. It’s already August 17th for crying out loud. They can’t wait forever.



Yeah, fair point.  That's on me.  I already notice that the leaves are now more of a less bright green outside...


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Spends $15 Million to Keep Casinos Away from Walt Disney World


They're saving me from myself.  Disney AND casinos?  I'd be broke for real.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party has sold out for tonight

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...eys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-is-sold-out/


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party has sold out for tonight
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...eys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-is-sold-out/



Don't know why that surprises me, but it does...

*RUMOR*

MNSSHP will start 7/31 in 2019........


----------



## skier_pete

dlavender said:


> Don't know why that surprises me, but it does...
> 
> *RUMOR*
> 
> MNSSHP will start 7/31 in 2019........



The first one always sells out. It's all the bloggers. It's why I was happy they moved them up so we don't have to go to the first one. The real test is how do the other 3 before Labor Day do, particularly next Friday's. If that doesn't sell well, they could move back to 8/24 next year. Of course, your scenario is more likely.

2021 announcement: To Celebrate WDW 50th anniversary, Halloween starts on July 5th!!!


----------



## Brocktoon

Trailer for Star Wars Resistance






1st impressions is a bit disappointing as I hoped they were going for more 'all-ages' focused like Clone Wars and Rebels ... this seems more aimed squarely at the kids set (yet it's premiering at 10 PM ?)


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Per @lentesta on Twitter Disney is surveying these names for the Ratatouille attraction in Epcot



These all seem unnecessarily long for something everyone is just going to call Ratatouille anyway. I'd eliminate Chef Remy from all the names, and Dinner Dash and Mealtime Madness are really the only ones that I like.


----------



## jlundeen

wareagle57 said:


> These all seem unnecessarily long for something everyone is just going to call Ratatouille anyway. I'd eliminate Chef Remy from all the names, and Dinner Dash and Mealtime Madness are really the only ones that I like.


And I think RATATOUILLE will be quickly shortened to THE RAT


----------



## Firebird060

********** said:


> The first one always sells out. It's all the bloggers. It's why I was happy they moved them up so we don't have to go to the first one. The real test is how do the other 3 before Labor Day do, particularly next Friday's. If that doesn't sell well, they could move back to 8/24 next year. Of course, your scenario is more likely.
> 
> 2021 announcement: To Celebrate WDW 50th anniversary, Halloween starts on July 5th!!!




That would be funny, and then On July 5th they could have The Muppets in costume do a Not So Scary Version of the Great Moments in History but only the American Parts in Liberty Square.      LOL


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Improvements coming to all four WDW park entrances

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...of-all-four-walt-disney-world-theme-parks.htm


----------



## dlavender

********** said:


> The first one always sells out. It's all the bloggers. It's why I was happy they moved them up so we don't have to go to the first one. The real test is how do the other 3 before Labor Day do, particularly next Friday's. If that doesn't sell well, they could move back to 8/24 next year. Of course, your scenario is more likely.
> 
> 2021 announcement: To Celebrate WDW 50th anniversary, Halloween starts on July 5th!!!



Good call.  Didn't realize it's par for the course on opening night.  But it makes complete sense with the bloggers and promo type stuff...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party has sold out for tonight
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...eys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-is-sold-out/





dlavender said:


> Don't know why that surprises me, but it does...
> 
> *RUMOR*
> 
> MNSSHP will start 7/31 in 2019........



Yep, those darn bloggers.

We did first party a few years ago. Never again.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Dole Whip, Mad Tea Party, and Haunted Mansion LoungeFly Backpacks, Wallets, and Fanny Packs



The Haunted Mansion fanny pack almost makes me want to wear a fanny pack


----------



## danikoski

********** said:


> The first one always sells out. It's all the bloggers. It's why I was happy they moved them up so we don't have to go to the first one. The real test is how do the other 3 before Labor Day do, particularly next Friday's. If that doesn't sell well, they could move back to 8/24 next year. Of course, your scenario is more likely.
> 
> 2021 announcement: To Celebrate WDW 50th anniversary, Halloween starts on July 5th!!!



Nah...they'll just run MVMCP in July for Christmas in July


----------



## STLstone

Capang said:


> They're saving me from myself.  Disney AND casinos?  I'd be broke for real.


Maybe not in the near future, but I think one day you will see a Disney-owned a casino, nearby.

It might seem like an absurd idea today, but there was a time where many could not have imagined Disney producing violent action movies. The way casinos have spread to many parts of the country, they've become more socially acceptable.

Even if today's Disney has no intention of ever doing it, all it would take is for Universal to open their first one, somewhere. The fact is, it seems more and more, if there is money to be made in anything, that thing can be justified, by Disney.


----------



## jknezek

STLstone said:


> Maybe not in the near future, but I think one day you will see a Disney-owned a casino, nearby.
> 
> It might seem like an absurd idea today, but there was a time where many could not have imagined Disney producing violent action movies. The way casinos have spread to many parts of the country, they've become more socially acceptable.
> 
> Even if today's Disney has no intention of ever doing it, all it would take is for Universal to open their first one, somewhere. The fact is, it seems more and more, if there is money to be made in anything, that thing can be justified, by Disney.



I would hold off on that prediction until after I see one on a Disney cruise ship. That will absolutely come first since casinos and cruise ships aren't just acceptable, it's expected.


----------



## STLstone

jknezek said:


> I would hold off on that prediction until after I see one on a Disney cruise ship. That will absolutely come first since casinos and cruise ships aren't just acceptable, it's expected.


The problem with one on the ship is that it's much harder to separate it from the entire family than it would be on separate property - unless they wanted make it an adult-only cruise. I could see families totally avoiding a cruise with a casino on board, but not avoiding WDW just because Disney had a casino nearby.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> Oh lord I need that Haunted Mansion backpack and wallet. So much for budget!



any idea how much those are?  Not familiar with that brand are they super pricey like Dooney and Burke or more budget friendly (as far as Disney gets)?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> any idea how much those are?  Not familiar with that brand are they super pricey like Dooney and Burke or more budget friendly (as far as Disney gets)?


Some of the images have the prices on them.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-ne...-loungefly-backpacks-wallets-and-fanny-packs/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Take Advantage of “Magic of Fall” Room Rates at all Seven Disney Springs Resort Area Hotels


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Has Developed a Technology to Randomly Generate Content Based on User Actions


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> any idea how much those are?  Not familiar with that brand are they super pricey like Dooney and Burke or more budget friendly (as far as Disney gets)?



They are far more budget friendly than Dooney, but still what I'd consider a splurge. The post said the backpack is $75 and the wallet is $50 which is a touch more than some of their other pieces. When I bought my star wars one, it did qualify for the 20% AP/DVC merch discount which does help.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Take Advantage of “Magic of Fall” Room Rates at all Seven Disney Springs Resort Area Hotels



thanks - I must have focused on the few that didn't

So not cheap, but definitely not D&B levels


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> They are far more budget friendly than Dooney, but still what I'd consider a splurge. The post said the backpack is $75 and the wallet is $50 which is a touch more than some of their other pieces. When I bought my star wars one, it did qualify for the 20% AP/DVC merch discount which does help.



Thanks - definitely more budget friendly .... those prices aren't too crazy vs like a regular quality wallet.  Maybe a bit high for a backpack, but I don't normally get leather (or fake leather) backpacks


----------



## ShadeDK

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party has sold out for tonight
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...eys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-is-sold-out/


I can't think of a more perfect news item to lead off the top of Page 666 on this thread.  That's some impeccable and eerie timing.  *golf-clap*


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks - definitely more budget friendly .... those prices aren't too crazy vs like a regular quality wallet.  Maybe a bit high for a backpack, but I don't normally get leather (or fake leather) backpacks



Yeah the backpacks are miniature too which are nice for the parks but can have a bit of a junior look when worn. I don't mind personally but I can see it being a dealbreaker for someone who is usually more put together or enjoys more classic style pieces.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> These all seem unnecessarily long for something everyone is just going to call Ratatouille anyway. I'd eliminate Chef Remy from all the names, and Dinner Dash and Mealtime Madness are really the only ones that I like.



and Diner Dash is the name of an old video game so that doesn't seem like a good fit ... which of course then makes me associate all of them with the classic of all food based video games Burgertime


----------



## skier_pete

NEWS

Maybe I missed this in the thread?  Sinbad at Universal IOA is closing. 

http://universal.wdwinfo.com/the-eighth-voyage-of-sindbad-is-closing-september-15/

Me: "I'll take - 'What attractions won't be missed' for $200 Alex."
AT: "This attraction features an Alien creature that replaced a much more TERROR-fying version back in the nineties"
Me: "What is Stitch's Great Escape?"

(You know Sinbad wouldn't be the easiest question in the category!)


----------



## Helvetica

I say they stick with the original "Ratatouille: L'Aventure Totalement Toquée de Rémy" name.  On the English site, they just call it Ratatouille: The Adventure, but it would be fun if they kept it consistent. Especially for all of the random names that people come up with.


----------



## The Pho

********** said:


> NEWS
> 
> Maybe I missed this in the thread?  Sinbad at Universal IOA is closing.
> 
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/the-eighth-voyage-of-sindbad-is-closing-september-15/
> 
> Me: "I'll take - 'What attractions won't be missed' for $200 Alex."
> AT: "This attraction features an Alien creature that replaced a much more TERROR-fying version back in the nineties"
> Me: "What is Stitch's Great Escape?"
> 
> (You know Sinbad wouldn't be the easiest question in the category!)



So now time to start guessing how big the screen will be that replaces it.   A large one or lots of little moving ones.

And from what I just read it's closing due to low attendance and high operating costs.  And no replacement is planned yet.   Article I saw said construction is being looked at for its replacement to start outward so of 2 years.   But who knows where that info came from, no source was cited.


----------



## STLstone

Helvetica said:


> I say they stick with the original "Ratatouille: L'Aventure Totalement Toquée de Rémy" name.  On the English site, they just call it Ratatouille: The Adventure, but it would be fun if they kept it consistent. Especially for all of the random names that people come up with.


I think the full translation would be something like: "Remy's Totally Batty Adventure"

So, how about: "Chef Remy's Wild Ride..."


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> and Diner Dash is the name of an old video game so that doesn't seem like a good fit ... which of course then makes me associate all of them with the classic of all food based video games Burgertime



I had that thought as well.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Jet blue doesn't fly from my stupid City. At least Southwest does.
> 
> 
> 
> I got ya. I haven't been to as many d23s as some others here (last d23 was my first one), but I've been to many, many cons and know a thing or two.



Would love to see people again! Last Expo was a lot of fun, looking forward to being there again!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Would love to see people again! Last Expo was a lot of fun, looking forward to being there again!!



That first morning was really fun, running around trying to find everyone in line!


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I know it's not lax, but we found a southwest flight from San Francisco to Dallas for $61. We started the trip in Anaheim and ended in San Francisco.
> 
> Also just got Southwest flights from Kansas City to Orlando in October for $89 each way.
> 
> The good deals are out there. You just have to be a bit flexible on dates and times.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll just have to live vicariously through my social media  I'm always willing to pick you up any merch though. Just not the 'camp out since 5 pm the previous day' type stuff, please.



I won't camp out for gear, but I plan on bringing my compact inflatable air mattress that I use for scooter (think Vespa) camping and an airplane blanket.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Dole Whip, Mad Tea Party, and Haunted Mansion LoungeFly Backpacks, Wallets, and Fanny Packs



Love the tiki lining on the dole whip ones. Ugh, I don't need any of these but I want them.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Epcot Specific Apparel Arrives at MouseGear



I love that style. I have the DHS and MK ones. I was bummed that there wasn't one for Epcot. I might have to bring up the shop parks app now.



********** said:


> I am still planning on going too...and hoping @OhioStateBuckeye will be giving us some pointers!



I won't let you share my inflatable mattress, but I'll bring trail mix for everyone I'm tagging along with @OhioStateBuckeye to this one. My first


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

dlavender said:


> Don't know why that surprises me, but it does...
> 
> *RUMOR*
> 
> MNSSHP will start 7/31 in 2019........


I know i mentioned it before, but CVS had Halloween candy WEEKS ago. I think it's all a bit much, but there you have it!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

STLstone said:


> Maybe not in the near future, but I think one day you will see a Disney-owned a casino, nearby.
> 
> It might seem like an absurd idea today, but there was a time where many could not have imagined Disney producing violent action movies. The way casinos have spread to many parts of the country, they've become more socially acceptable.
> 
> Even if today's Disney has no intention of ever doing it, all it would take is for Universal to open their first one, somewhere. The fact is, it seems more and more, if there is money to be made in anything, that thing can be justified, by Disney.


Strikes me as a conflict with the brand in a way that a movie studio putting out more adult content does not. Encouraging gambling is quite different from a violent movie. Also reminds me of how Vegas tried to go family friendly years back... didn't last. These things don't blend well IMO. But as I always say with Disney... who knows...


----------



## Sweettears

********** said:


> Huh. I guess it's all about where you live. $5 beers are pretty common here at a regular bar. I fact we have some places that do $5 22-oz beers.


That’s a lot of beer.


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Strikes me as a conflict with the brand in a way that a movie studio putting out more adult content does not. Encouraging gambling is quite different from a violent movie. Also reminds me of how Vegas tried to go family friendly years back... didn't last. These things don't blend well IMO. But as I always say with Disney... who knows...



Brand conflict didn't hold back some of that adult oriented merchandise they used to sell at Jessica Rabbit's in Downtown.


----------



## Sweettears

Farro said:


> I was thinking it was, but sometimes on these boards you can never be too sure!
> 
> I've made some jokes on the restaurant board that have been taken VERY seriously.


It’s obviously a rougher crowd.


----------



## dlavender

Update on parking charges...

Just checked into YC, the guard at the gate had an iPad and asked me if we were going to self park or valet and then he pressed a few buttons and presumably added the charge to our account.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I won't camp out for gear, but I plan on bringing my compact inflatable air mattress that I use for scooter (think Vespa) camping and an airplane blanket.
> 
> 
> I won't let you share my inflatable mattress, but I'll bring trail mix for everyone I'm tagging along with @OhioStateBuckeye to this one. My first



Brian is very into minimalist backpacking now, so we we have a two person inflatable mattress that weighs less than a pound, folds up extremely tiny and is comfier than you'd think. We took that for the long wait for live action last time.

Something like that is a must if you're going to camp out for live action. Sitting on the cold concrete would have been terrible.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> Brand conflict didn't hold back some of that adult oriented merchandise they used to sell at Jessica Rabbit's in Downtown.


To me, that is not at all the same. “Disney profits from gambling” is an entirely different animal IMO.


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> To me, that is not at all the same. “Disney profits from gambling” is an entirely different animal IMO.


Not quite the same but still an off brand source of profit that nobody would associate with Disney.

And they do profit from gambling through video games.  Just a different type of gambling that's more acceptable and child oriented.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> Not quite the same but still an off brand source of profit that nobody would associate with Disney.
> 
> And they do profit from gambling through video games.  Just a different type of gambling that's more acceptable and child oriented.


Again — just an opinion. Getting into the casino business is of an entirely different character to me than video games and movies and the occasional merch aimed at adults. It’s a whole new line of business that today would still garner terrible press, I think. It would make me think less of the brand, frankly.

I’ve made plenty of trips to Vegas — I’m not opposed. I’ve also seen gambling decimate lives. I don’t think Disney should enter that business when they are still very much family entertainment at the core.

I’ve shared my two cents so I’ll leave it at that — don’t want to get too OT.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Brand conflict didn't hold back some of that adult oriented merchandise they used to sell at Jessica Rabbit's in Downtown.



Not to mention the lingerie shop they had on main st when Disneyland first opened


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not to mention the lingerie shop they had on main st when Disneyland first opened


Do you think that’s akin to Disney entering the casino biz “in this day and age”, though? A whole new line of business like this with its associated connotations?

We can all find a few one-off things that conflict brand-wise... and some wouldn’t fly today! That’s not really the same thing as entering a new business like this one.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special Orange Bird Magicband given to Parks Blog meet up attendees

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ts-at-mnsshp-event-with-a-themed-magicband-2/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Do you think that’s akin to Disney entering the casino biz “in this day and age”, though? A whole new line of business like this with its associated connotations?
> 
> We can all find a few one-off things that conflict brand-wise... and some wouldn’t fly today! That’s not really the same thing as entering a new business like this one.



Not the same - more was associating that as a comparison to the comment about the Jessica Rabbit stuff

Though gambling is becoming more acceptable with sports gambling likely coming to more places/states.  

Maybe if the old Pleasure Island was around it could fit with that .... I don’t think it will ever happen - at least actually on property - they’ve made their position clear given the cruise ships not having them


----------



## skier_pete

soniam said:


> I won't let you share my inflatable mattress, but I'll bring trail mix for everyone I'm tagging along with @OhioStateBuckeye to this one. My first



I hope we form a DIS rumors board group and hang out in line sometime. (I'm already pretty certain I'm not waiting 8 hours in line for live action, but I still might buy the inflatable matresses for some of the others. (Want to do animation and the parks one of course.)


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> I hope we form a DIS rumors board group and hang out in line sometime. (I'm already pretty certain I'm not waiting 8 hours in line for live action, but I still might buy the inflatable matresses for some of the others. (Want to do animation and the parks one of course.)


 hey that inflatable mattress might come in handy for waiting for some of the firework shows, too! If it folds up into such a tiny little piece , and could easily be inflated and deflated, it might save folks from sitting on the concrete in the parks!


----------



## cmash95

********** said:


> Maybe it's just me - but I hate the style of the Aventurra. It's that whole modern chic with no personality that all hotels (not just theme park hotels) seem to be going to. It's the reason I haven't rushed to stay at BLT.  Even that bar area that tries to say "modern" but the furnishings just scream "cheap" to me. (And damn those seats look uncomfortable.)


its not just you. that hotel is way to modern to me. I tend to like to stay in classical style hotels like portofino or grand floridian.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO - Set sail with Gunpowder Pete on Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

I think Mad Tea Party looks like the best "upgrade" of the three.


----------



## skier_pete

So I didn't watch the whole Pirates video because I want to be surprised. The tea party is just some flashing lights and music, right? I mean,it's pretty much what I expected. 

And SM is just pitch dark? No special music or anything? That seems less fun than the normal ride. SM is the coaster that bothers me the most to ride because of motion sickness and the snarkiness of it. To me this would likely make it worse.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


>


They just turned the lights off? Because that's awesome and now I really want to ride it more than I usually do.   I was concerned they were going to do what they've done with Disneyland's Space and make it so bright you can see everything.


----------



## Farro

********** said:


> So I didn't watch the whole Pirates video because I want to be surprised. The tea party is just some flashing lights and music, right? I mean,it's pretty much what I expected.
> 
> And SM is just pitch dark? No special music or anything? That seems less fun than the normal ride. SM is the coaster that bothers me the most to ride because of motion sickness and the *snarkiness *of it. To me this would likely make it worse.



It makes sarcastic comments to you while you ride? Fantastic update!!!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> So I didn't watch the whole Pirates video because I want to be surprised. The tea party is just some flashing lights and music, right? I mean,it's pretty much what I expected.
> 
> And SM is just pitch dark? No special music or anything? That seems less fun than the normal ride. SM is the coaster that bothers me the most to ride because of motion sickness and the snarkiness of it. To me this would likely make it worse.


There is music in SM but you couldn’t hear it very well in the video.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## soniam

********** said:


> I hope we form a DIS rumors board group and hang out in line sometime. (I'm already pretty certain I'm not waiting 8 hours in line for live action, but I still might buy the inflatable matresses for some of the others. (Want to do animation and the parks one of course.)



I definitely see people meeting up. I already know @OhioStateBuckeye, but there are others on the boards that I haven't met in person that I hope to see at D23. I am also thinking about doing a VIP tour before the expo starts for Black Spire, so I will need to find some friends to join me I'll probably mostly be going along for the ride at the expo, since this is my first one. However, if it were a princess panel, then I won't be waiting at all. I get the impression that part of the fun of the expo is the times when you are waiting around with others.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Body Found Inside Burned Vehicle Near Walt Disney World's Fantasia Gardens Miniature Golf Course


----------



## KYMickey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> ESPN President Jim Pitaro says he has honed in on four goals since taking over
> 
> 1. Direct to Consumer
> 2. Audience expansion (younger audience/social media)
> 3. Quality programming
> 4. Innovation


Not to mention the fact that they announced yesterday they will not be showing the National Anthem on Monday night football! And they wonder why they are losing viewers!!


----------



## rteetz

KYMickey said:


> Not to mention the fact that they announced yesterday they will not be showing the National Anthem on Monday night football! And they wonder why they are losing viewers!!


Before anything starts with this aspect I suggest we stop here.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The new Magical Express bus design has begun to appear!

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-ne...ress-bus-design-appears-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The new Magical Express bus design has begun to appear!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-ne...ress-bus-design-appears-at-walt-disney-world/



Oh my god that design is adorable! 

I love taking the Magical Express, even if it's not always the fastest way to get to the hotel.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> I hope we form a DIS rumors board group and hang out in line sometime. (I'm already pretty certain I'm not waiting 8 hours in line for live action, but I still might buy the inflatable matresses for some of the others. (Want to do animation and the parks one of course.)





soniam said:


> I definitely see people meeting up. I already know @OhioStateBuckeye, but there are others on the boards that I haven't met in person that I hope to see at D23. I am also thinking about doing a VIP tour before the expo starts for Black Spire, so I will need to find some friends to join me I'll probably mostly be going along for the ride at the expo, since this is my first one. However, if it were a princess panel, then I won't be waiting at all. I get the impression that part of the fun of the expo is the times when you are waiting around with others.



Yeah we did Live Action last year, not sure if we'll even bother again this year. I think I had myself worked up that Lin Manuel Miranda was going to sing something for Mary Poppins and he didn't. I'll have to see what the live action movies are that will be coming out.

We did have a good time (as good as you can have) waiting for live action last time. There were 5 of us in our group and someone brought a Nintendo Switch with Mario Kart. I had my book as well. They played movies on the TVs in the hall with the volume down (Star Wars, Moana). Then we walked around and found Craig and Ryno on their inflatable rafts.

Have you guys been in the D23 thread over on the Disneyland board yet? We could move this conversation there so as to not make @rteetz feel any more left out.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah we did Live Action last year, not sure if we'll even bother again this year. I think I had myself worked up that Lin Manuel Miranda was going to sing something for Mary Poppins and he didn't. I'll have to see what the live action movies are that will be coming out.
> 
> We did have a good time (as good as you can have) waiting for live action last time. There were 5 of us in our group and someone brought a Nintendo Switch with Mario Kart. I had my book as well. They played movies on the TVs in the hall with the volume down (Star Wars, Moana). Then we walked around and found Craig and Ryno on their inflatable rafts.
> 
> Have you guys been in the D23 thread over on the Disneyland board yet? We could move this conversation there so as to not make @rteetz feel any more left out.


Yeah I’m already jealous enough!


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah we did Live Action last year, not sure if we'll even bother again this year. I think I had myself worked up that Lin Manuel Miranda was going to sing something for Mary Poppins and he didn't. I'll have to see what the live action movies are that will be coming out.
> 
> We did have a good time (as good as you can have) waiting for live action last time. There were 5 of us in our group and someone brought a Nintendo Switch with Mario Kart. I had my book as well. They played movies on the TVs in the hall with the volume down (Star Wars, Moana). Then we walked around and found Craig and Ryno on their inflatable rafts.
> 
> Have you guys been in the D23 thread over on the Disneyland board yet? We could move this conversation there so as to not make @rteetz feel any more left out.



I’m over there.

@rteetz Yoy have got to go to Disunplugged events to which @OhioStateBuckeye and I haven’t been. I think you have had a pretty full  Disney experience, especially for your age However, moving it over is better.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


>


I almost watched but nope! Got to wait a little longer so we can see it live


----------



## Fantasia79

67 days!  Can’t wait to see the MNSSHP stuff.

All the small changes to rides are SUCH a step in the right direction.  I’m curious if it’ll happen for Christmas Party too.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Fantasia79 said:


> 67 days!  Can’t wait to see the MNSSHP stuff.
> 
> All the small changes to rides are SUCH a step in the right direction.  I’m curious if it’ll happen for Christmas Party too.



That's an interesting thought.

They could do mad tea party pretty much the same, maybe have snowflakes being projected by the lights as you ride. Like the giant snowflakes they protect into the ground near the tapstyles.

Not sure what else they could do with rides, of course there's the jingle cruise.

They could always bring back the country bears Christmas show. It's always recorded so they'd just have to change up the bears movements. That wouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Dole Whip, Mad Tea Party, and Haunted Mansion LoungeFly Backpacks, Wallets, and Fanny Packs


Apparently these were put out early by accident then pulled back off. My wife was super bummed when she found out.


----------



## soniam

Mr. lncredible said:


> Apparently these were put out early by accident then pulled back off. My wife was super bummed when she found out.



Do you know why they were pulled back?


----------



## Roxyfire

Mr. lncredible said:


> Apparently these were put out early by accident then pulled back off. My wife was super bummed when she found out.



That is a bummer, hopefully they'll be back out soon.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

soniam said:


> Do you know why they were pulled back?


They weren’t supposed to be sold yet. So they put them in the back until September 10th I think they said.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Victory Way Closing on Tuesday, August 21 at Walt Disney World Due to Road Work


----------



## wareagle57

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's an interesting thought.
> 
> They could do mad tea party pretty much the same, maybe have snowflakes being projected by the lights as you ride. Like the giant snowflakes they protect into the ground near the tapstyles.
> 
> Not sure what else they could do with rides, of course there's the jingle cruise.
> 
> They could always bring back the country bears Christmas show. It's always recorded so they'd just have to change up the bears movements. That wouldn't be too difficult.



I don’t see why they can’t do something similar with mad tea party all the time. It would be an easy plus for a nighttime ride.


----------



## mikeamizzle

*NEWS

https://partners.disney.com/mickey-the-true-original-exhibition*


A pop-up art and multimedia exhibition celebrating Mickey's 90th in NYC. Great stuff.


----------



## HuskieJohn

The Pho said:


> So now time to start guessing how big the screen will be that replaces it.   A large one or lots of little moving ones.
> 
> And from what I just read it's closing due to low attendance and high operating costs.  And no replacement is planned yet.   Article I saw said construction is being looked at for its replacement to start outward so of 2 years.   But who knows where that info came from, no source was cited.



That last Univ rumor I heard was this area was being considered for a Nintendoland section...specifically Hyrule.

As the rumor goes the original plan layout we have seen on here with Nintentoland in the kids area of Studios was scrapped and they are now leaning towards breaking up Nintendoland into all, (eventual, 3 of its parks.  This is in part to the success of splitting the HP lands


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Test Track is Causing Major Problems for Epcot’s New Space Restaurant, Currently Under Construction


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Test Track is Causing Major Problems for Epcot’s New Space Restaurant, Currently Under Construction



Isn't soundproofing a fairly standard thing? What can't they figure out?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Test Track is Causing Major Problems for Epcot’s New Space Restaurant, Currently Under Construction



Interesting - I did feel like from some of the aerials that it was being located really close to Test Track - that you potentially could really see the construction and then the restaurant itself from Test Track, but I didn't think about the impact the other way of the noise and vibrations

Maybe they could play into it and have it be like meteors are coming by?


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Isn't soundproofing a fairly standard thing? What can't they figure out?


Yeah I am not sure I believe this rumor. There are other buildings next to Test Track. Maybe its the fact that Disney isn't in charge of this one?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah I am not sure I believe this rumor. There are other buildings next to Test Track. Maybe its the fact that Disney isn't in charge of this one?



Possible - or just maybe they didn't think it would be *this* bad and not just noise by vibrations coming to the building site as well.   

I am sure it is something they can figure out but could be combination of it not being Disney and thus not taking into abnormal conditions


----------



## adam.adbe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe they could play into it and have it be like meteors are coming by?



The event timing will be too consistent.  If the cars were infrequent and more randomly spaced, that would work, but not as it is. 

They're just going to need to drop a lot of money on high quality sound proofing.  I worry though that construction is already under way; good sound proofing is in design, not something you'd generally want to retrofit.

per @rteetz, I'm going to go with this is rumor-mill speculation.


----------



## The Pho

adam.adbe said:


> The event timing will be too consistent.  If the cars were infrequent and more randomly spaced, that would work, but not as it is.


How about they just put Stitch in his ship going in perfectly timed circles yelling for Chili Dogs.


----------



## adam.adbe

The Pho said:


> How about they just put Stitch in his ship going in perfectly timed circles yelling for Chili Dogs.



That's altogether too awesome for anything we're likely to get.


----------



## Firebird060

Im just Excited for Elvis Stitch at this years MNSSHP


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Test Track is Causing Major Problems for Epcot’s New Space Restaurant, Currently Under Construction





rteetz said:


> Yeah I am not sure I believe this rumor. There are other buildings next to Test Track. Maybe its the fact that Disney isn't in charge of this one?



You'd still think that whoever is building it would have looked into such specifics prior to committing to a location but I guess not if this is true.


----------



## Firebird060

Honestly if they time the sound effects in the space station restaurant to match test track going by. Like a transport ship undocking from the space station, the vibrations of test track might add to the ambiance.


----------



## Reddog1134

rteetz said:


> Universal can build new but it has to be approved by Marvel/Disney.





OKW Lover said:


> Presumably including a fee?





rteetz said:


> Maybe, maybe not? All the terms aren’t exactly clear for the public but I’m sure universal has looked into it.



Disney has to act in good faith.  They can't say "No" to something just for the sake of saying "No".  So money could be involved but they couldn't come up with some insane amount just to squash it.


----------



## rteetz

Reddog1134 said:


> Disney has to act in good faith.  They can't say "No" to something just for the sake of saying "No".  So money could be involved but they couldn't come up with some insane amount just to squash it.


Exactly


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Yeah I am not sure I believe this rumor. There are other buildings next to Test Track. Maybe its the fact that Disney isn't in charge of this one?



I would not think sound would be an issue at all, but it IS possible that vibration could be an issue.

That said, do you ever feel the Test Track building shaking internally when you are inside? I don't think so. If the building that the ride is in isn't affected by it, why would the building next door? Gotta agree with @rteetz here - doesn't seem likely to be a real problem.

Edit: I don't think trying to time something to Test Track is a really great idea.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Firebird060 said:


> Honestly if they time the sound effects in the space station restaurant to match test track going by. Like a transport ship undocking from the space station, the vibrations of test track might add to the ambiance.



I challenge anybody to try and "time" anything with Test track.


----------



## BigRed98

mikeamizzle said:


> *NEWS
> 
> https://partners.disney.com/mickey-the-true-original-exhibition*
> 
> 
> A pop-up art and multimedia exhibition celebrating Mickey's 90th in NYC. Great stuff.



Definitely gonna go to this! Now I just need to buy my tickets and figure out when I want to go.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mickey the true original exhibition just doesn't sound great to me.

Maybe if you dropped off the word exhibition.

Sounds clumsy.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney, Sugarfina Collaborate for “Disney Mickey: The True Original” Candy


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: The Magic Kingdom 8/20/18 (Tons of New Food, Merchandise, Space Mountain Goes Dark, V.I.Passholder Nights, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update – A Ghost Will Follow You Home


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Boo-To-You Parade/Festival of Fantasy Parade Question...

Does anyone know if the gazebo float is now doing double duty between the two parades since the dragon float is still "at the vet?" It would seem weird to me to have a float decorated for Halloween in a parade that isn't a Halloween Parade.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Boo-To-You Parade/Festival of Fantasy Parade Question...
> 
> Does anyone know if the gazebo float is now doing double duty between the two parades since the dragon float is still "at the vet?" It would seem weird to me to have a float decorated for Halloween in a parade that isn't a Halloween Parade.


No the float is now only in the Halloween parade.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Swan Lobby to Receive $3 Million Transformation


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reports are the Swan/Dolphin tennis courts will be closed permanently starting 9/1/18.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dole Whip dress at The Dress Shop

http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/dole-whip-dress-arrives-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## awilliams4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Reports are the tennis courts will be closed permanently starting 9/1/18.


 Swan/Dolphin not the Boardwalk...correct?


----------



## rteetz

awilliams4 said:


> Swan/Dolphin not the Boardwalk...correct?


Yes sorry forgot to put that in there.


----------



## Firebird060

I would pay more than double the cost of fabric if I could buy the fabric from some of the dresses in the dress shop so I can have a tailored Mens beach shirt made.  Especially out of the tiki fabric


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Limited-Time Celebrations Planned for the 90th Anniversary of Mickey Mouse


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dole Whip dress at The Dress Shop
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/dole-whip-dress-arrives-at-walt-disney-world/





Firebird060 said:


> I would pay more than double the cost of fabric if I could buy the fabric from some of the dresses in the dress shop so I can have a tailored Mens beach shirt made.  Especially out of the tiki fabric



Full agree - I love the pattern!  Gotta say that I am not crazy about the cut of the dress - the neckline and sleeves/shoulders make it look like something Alana of Alavalor would wear - doesn't really have a "Polynesian" or Island feel to it


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

 SeaWorld Update: Checking out Infinity Falls, Sesame Street, and More (PART 1)


----------



## nkosiek

Firebird060 said:


> I would pay more than double the cost of fabric if I could buy the fabric from some of the dresses in the dress shop so I can have a tailored Mens beach shirt made.  Especially out of the tiki fabric


I went in this past summer to ask if there was any thought on releasing these prints as "hawaiian-esque"/camp shirts for guys. The woman looked at me like I had 3 heads.


----------



## circus4u

The Pho said:


> How about they just put Stitch in his ship going in perfectly timed circles yelling for Chili Dogs.


How about they just redesign Test Track, maybe take the track out and redesign the building into a different attraction.  Maybe they could come up with a design that includes the history of transportation, perhaps, they could call it something like World of Motion - a nice quiet ride.


----------



## Firebird060

nkosiek said:


> I went in this past summer to ask if there was any thought on releasing these prints as "hawaiian-esque"/camp shirts for guys. The woman looked at me like I had 3 heads.




The closest thing they released for guys can be bought at the Poly and its the Trader Sams shirt with all the drinks on it.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-ne...-hawaiian-shirt-at-disneys-polynesian-resort/


----------



## jknezek

Judge reinstated the DAS Card lawsuit against Disney today. Much of it had been thrown out in court about 18 months ago, but today, on behalf of autistic customers, the lawsuit has been reinstated. As soon as I find a non-Bloomberg link I'll post the story.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Judge reinstated the DAS Card lawsuit against Disney today. Much of it had been thrown out in court about 18 months ago, but today, on behalf of autistic customers, the lawsuit has been reinstated. As soon as I find a non-Bloomberg link I'll post the story.



Jack, who has been on the DISUnplugged Podcast a number of times to address legal things, started a thread on the DIS Unplugged Forum discussing this and where he attempts to translate out of legalease:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...wsuit-over-disability-access-service.3701176/

A lot of stuff, but thought this summarized the issue/situation pretty well, from Jack:
"Thus, the issues with DAS are (1) is a modification "necessary" (the issue the court addresses) (2) is the modification (almost always the one sought by the plaintiffs) "reasonable" and (3) would the requested modification "fundamentally alter" the services Disney offers. As explained [above and elsewhere] the court of appeals addressed only the first issue. It sent the case back to the district court for it to address the second and third issue.

The plaintiffs have to show the modification they want is reasonable. Disney will have to show the modification would "fundamentally alter" the guest experience at the Parks."

I had responded in an attempt to translate to laymans terms and he said I basically got it, very simplified, but also added that a big challenge with these is that the plaintiffs never state (or can't) exactly what they want, only that what is currently going on is not sufficient.  So the judge will ask "well what do you want so we can determine if numbers 2 and 3 above hold?" and they say "we'll figure it out later"


----------



## jknezek

Here's the cut and paste from my Bloomberg system since I can't find it on a webpage anywhere. It's in a fairly understandable version of English instead of Legal at least.


*Disney to Face Autism Discrimination Claims*



Disney DAS Card program for disabled guests doesn’t accommodate autistic guests, plaintiffs say
Americans with Disabilities Act suit against Disney may proceed


By Bernie Pazanowski

(Bloomberg Law) --
Autistic customers may proceed with their discrimination suits against Disney theme parks, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eleventh Circuit said Aug. 17.

Walt Disney Parks and Resorts US Inc. shouldn’t have been granted summary judgment on claims it violates the Americans with Disabilities Act the way it handles the customers, the opinion by Judge Frank M. Hull said.

Disabled Disney guests may obtain DAS Cards, which allow them to schedule times for all rides, at the main entrance.

In 30 separate suits, autistic plaintiffs, who visited the parks using DAS Cards, claimed the cards didn’t accommodate their individual needs. Each plaintiff needed nearly immediate access to the rides in an individual, pre-set order to accommodate their impairments, they said.

Factual disputes about the behavioral features of plaintiffs’ impairments make it difficult to evaluate whether the DAS program provides them an experience like those of other guests, the appeals court said.

The plaintiffs presented evidence that its nearly impossible for autistic guests to wait for a ride in the over-stimulated parks given the severe nature of their disabilities. Their experts also testified that they have no concept of time, can’t defer gratification, can’t wait for rides, and must adhere to routine, the court said.

Prompt and pre-set access to rides may be necessary to prevent meltdowns and afford the plaintiffs equal enjoyment, and the DAS program may not address the issue, the court said.

Judges Kevin C. Newsome and C. Ashley Royal, sitting by designation, joined the opinion.

Dogali Law Group PA was among the firms representing the plaintiffs. McDermott Will & Emery LLP represented Disney.

The case is A.L. v. Walt Disney Parks & Resorts US, Inc, 2018 BL 295824, 11th Cir., No. 16-12647, 8/17/18.


----------



## shoreward

2018 AP gifts for F&W, for 1st & 4th visits.  This is much better than last year!



> On your first visit, receive a complimentary Passholder magnet to add to your collection. And on your fourth visit, take home a complimentary, Passholder-exclusive cutting board.
> 
> To redeem this offer and pick up your complimentary gifts, please visit the theatre across from The Chocolate Experience: From Bean to the Bar, hosted by _Ghirardelli_® Chocolate Company—located in the Festival Center.



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/food-wine-annual-passholder-exclusives/


----------



## Firebird060

shoreward said:


> 2018 AP gifts for F&W, for 1st & 4th visits.  This is much better than last year!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/food-wine-annual-passholder-exclusives/


I guess people will just visit epcot 4 days in a row lol


----------



## rteetz

shoreward said:


> 2018 AP gifts for F&W, for 1st & 4th visits.  This is much better than last year!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/food-wine-annual-passholder-exclusives/


Well I’ll have to visit Epcot 4 times in a row in Nov. then.


----------



## skier_pete

shoreward said:


> 2018 AP gifts for F&W, for 1st & 4th visits.  This is much better than last year!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/food-wine-annual-passholder-exclusives/



4th visit. Pssht! We're gonna get at least 7 in this year!!


----------



## Disneymom1126

jknezek said:


> Here's the cut and paste from my Bloomberg system since I can't find it on a webpage anywhere. It's in a fairly understandable version of English instead of Legal at least.



Just so I am clear on how DAS works so I can better understand the lawsuit - does a DAS essentially provide access to the FP+ entrance for all rides/attractions? It seems like what the plaintiffs are asking for is immediate access to rides with no wait at all (with FP+ there often is still some wait time) and to do the rides in a pre-determined order...like a ride/attraction agenda for the day? Yes?


----------



## Disneymom1126

shoreward said:


> 2018 AP gifts for F&W, for 1st & 4th visits.  This is much better than last year!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/food-wine-annual-passholder-exclusives/



That is really nice...though looks like probably smaller than you would think given the size of the apple


----------



## The Pho

shoreward said:


> 2018 AP gifts for F&W, for 1st & 4th visits.  This is much better than last year!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/food-wine-annual-passholder-exclusives/


Now the question is how strict will they be on multiples.  I loved how many glasses they let us grab a couple years ago.


----------



## jknezek

Disneymom1126 said:


> Just so I am clear on how DAS works so I can better understand the lawsuit - does a DAS essentially provide access to the FP+ entrance for all rides/attractions? It seems like what the plaintiffs are asking for is immediate access to rides with no wait at all (with FP+ there often is still some wait time) and to do the rides in a pre-determined order...like a ride/attraction agenda for the day? Yes?



Not exactly. You get 3 FP+ like any other guest, but with a DAS pass if you walk up to a ride without a FP+, they give you a return time corresponding to the time of the standby line. So if you have no FP+ for Peter Pan, and you come up to the standby line with a DAS Pass, and the Standby line is 45 minutes, you will get essentially a FP+ for 45 minutes from when you arrive. What you do for that 45 minutes is up to you, as opposed to standing in the line.

So you still have to wait the same as any other standby guest, you just don't have to wait in line.

What they are asking for changes depending on the Plaintiff. Some of them want to be able to make out a schedule before they get to the park of when they can do every ride, or however many as Disney will justify, and at what exact time they can go to the front of the line.

Other plaintiffs are asking for immediate access to any line they come up to, because their disabled guest simply cannot wait any length of time because of medical reasons. 

Other Plaintiffs have asked for other accommodations, or made suggestions. So this suit is a compilation of things, some of them complimentary, some of them contradictory, and all of them saying what Disney currently does is not good enough to provide them with the same experience as other guests.

And I really hope that everyone reads these as neutral statements of fact, because I truly am making no opinion on the merits of any of this. My family is fortunate enough not to need these kinds of considerations and I really can't imagine the challenges for the families that are asking for them.


----------



## Mal6586

shoreward said:


> 2018 AP gifts for F&W, for 1st & 4th visits.  This is much better than last year!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/food-wine-annual-passholder-exclusives/


I might could squeeze a 4th visit on one of the last days of festival... What are the odds any of this is left by then?


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Well I’ll have to visit Epcot 4 times in a row in Nov. then.


Think they'll run out by beginning of November? Because now I'm visiting epcot for 4 days...


----------



## Disneymom1126

jknezek said:


> Not exactly. You get 3 FP+ like any other guest, but with a DAS pass if you walk up to a ride without a FP+, they give you a return time corresponding to the time of the standby line. So if you have no FP+ for Peter Pan, and you come up to the standby line with a DAS Pass, and the Standby line is 45 minutes, you will get essentially a FP+ for 45 minutes from when you arrive. What you do for that 45 minutes is up to you, as opposed to standing in the line.
> 
> So you still have to wait the same as any other standby guest, you just don't have to wait in line.
> 
> What they are asking for changes depending on the Plaintiff. Some of them want to be able to make out a schedule before they get to the park of when they can do every ride, or however many as Disney will justify, and at what exact time they can go to the front of the line.
> 
> Other plaintiffs are asking for immediate access to any line they come up to, because their disabled guest simply cannot wait any length of time because of medical reasons.
> 
> Other Plaintiffs have asked for other accommodations, or made suggestions. So this suit is a compilation of things, some of them complimentary, some of them contradictory, and all of them saying what Disney currently does is not good enough to provide them with the same experience as other guests.
> 
> And I really hope that everyone reads these as neutral statements of fact, because I truly am making no opinion on the merits of any of this. My family is fortunate enough not to need these kinds of considerations and I really can't imagine the challenges for the families that are asking for them.



Thanks this was really helpful and I absolutely read them as neutral statements. It seems to me that Disney is quite committed to making sure guests with various needs are thought of with the number of Make a Wish trips, etc. that go to Disney. I was somewhat surprised to see that there is an opinion that Disney isn't doing enough, but also don't really think this is the best place to discuss it further so was just curious exactly what DAS afforded people. I can also see how needing to get a come-back time could be a challenge for some autistic children and their parents/families. Thanks for your response!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

With the amount of times I see the Voices of Liberty on each vacation to WDW, 4 visits to EPCOT is not going to be an issue for me. 

I'm just excited that it's not buttons this year!


----------



## Firebird060

With any lawsuit of this matter, it is easy to see both the plantiffs and Disneys point on the matter.   Disney is required to provide reasonable accommodations that are also fair to all guests within reason.  Since Disney does allow people to pay for guided VIP tours that allows for that immediate fastpass to any ride and is  exactly what some of the DAS autistic camp is asking for, which is immediate fastpass access to any ride. Disney does have to prove that it isnt feasible which maybe harder to prove unless they can show it costs them a significant amount of money. This will be a interesting case to follow.


----------



## wnwardii

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> With the amount of times I see the Voices of Liberty on each vacation to WDW, 4 visits to EPCOT is not going to be an issue for me.



*Gasp* what a shocker. *rolling eyes*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> I guess people will just visit epcot 4 days in a row lol



Except the food and wine festival only starts on our third to last day - so no cutting board for me ...

.... at least I can get a magnet!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> With the amount of times I see the Voices of Liberty on each vacation to WDW, 4 visits to EPCOT is not going to be an issue for me.
> 
> I'm just excited that it's not buttons this year!



I won’t even be able to get one and am still happy that it is a nice gift!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> With any lawsuit of this matter, it is easy to see both the plantiffs and Disneys point on the matter.   Disney is required to provide reasonable accommodations that are also fair to all guests within reason.  Since Disney does allow people to pay for guided VIP tours that allows for that immediate fastpass to any ride and is  exactly what some of the DAS autistic camp is asking for, which is immediate fastpass access to any ride. Disney does have to prove that it isnt feasible which maybe harder to prove unless they can show it costs them a significant amount of money. This will be a interesting case to follow.



It is a tough one as I definitely see both sides and do know some people with kids for whom this is a real need....

But then you see some points from Disney that people using the GAC made up 3% of all guests but were 30% of the usage on the most popular rides ... and of course that NY Times article that covered people “renting a disabled person” to get front of the line privileges and you understand then needing to modify things

Really hope they can find a solution as I think the fact Disney can be an amazing vacation for families that have to deal with additional challenges is one reason I am a fan and I don’t want that to go away


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> But then you see some points from Disney that people using the GAC made up 3% of all guests but were 30% of the usage on the most popular rides ...


I had never heard that. It is reasonable for Disney to want those numbers to align more. The devil is always in the details, though.


----------



## BahamasBride03

circus4u said:


> How about they just redesign Test Track, maybe take the track out and redesign the building into a different attraction.  Maybe they could come up with a design that includes the history of transportation, perhaps, they could call it something like World of Motion - a nice quiet ride.




Just had to say how much this cracked me up.    I love test track but I also miss Old Epcot


----------



## ksromack

shoreward said:


> 2018 AP gifts for F&W, for 1st & 4th visits.  This is much better than last year!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/food-wine-annual-passholder-exclusives/


So if we are planning on visiting Epcot on any 4 days within the F&W Festival days we should be able to get the cutting board?  They'll track from our MB park entrances, I'm guessing?  And if we wait until the 4th day of visiting we can just go once to the Festival Center to pick up both the 1st visit AP gift and the 4th visit AP gift?  This is a nice size for a small picnic.  I have something similar from Pampered Chef but this one has MM burned into the wood


----------



## shoreward

ksromack said:


> So if we are planning on visiting Epcot on any 4 days within the F&W Festival days we should be able to get the cutting board?  They'll track from our MB park entrances, I'm guessing?  And if we wait until the 4th day of visiting we can just go once to the Festival Center to pick up both the 1st visit AP gift and the 4th visit AP gift?  This is a nice size for a small picnic.  I have something similar from Pampered Chef but this one has MM burned into the wood


I was wondering the same questions and am guessing the answer is "yes" to all.
It appears that the cutting board is about  6" or 7" wide.  From the photo, the board almost looks too nice to actually use and get marked up.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Think they'll run out by beginning of November? Because now I'm visiting epcot for 4 days...



I hope not because I plan on going 4 days in a row!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Horrors of Blumhouse Returns to HHN 2018


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I hope not because I plan on going 4 days in a row!


Ha! Same here. Free stuff is the best.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> Ha! Same here. Free stuff is the best.



Yeah free! 

(Only a several hundred dollar investment required)


----------



## Sweettears

The Pho said:


> Isn't soundproofing a fairly standard thing? What can't they figure out?


How to do it as cheaply as possible.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ability to Mobile Order Dole Whip, Beer Coming to Disneyland Resort This Week


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah free!
> 
> (Only a several hundred dollar investment required)


Well played.


----------



## The Pho

Sweettears said:


> How to do it as cheaply as possible.


They have to have some extra egg cartons laying around Epcot.


----------



## PolyRob

shoreward said:


> 2018 AP gifts for F&W, for 1st & 4th visits.  This is much better than last year!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/epcot/food-wine-annual-passholder-exclusives/



Wait... could someone have multiple "visits" in one day? I am staying at the BC and plan on going in and out of Epcot 2x in a day. Does that count as 2 visits?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

PolyRob said:


> Wait... could someone have multiple "visits" in one day? I am staying at the BC and plan on going in and out of Epcot 2x in a day. Does that count as 2 visits?


I don’t believe so. I recall it being 3 (now 4) separate days that we had to enter the park in order to receive the glass a couple of years ago.


----------



## PolyRob

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don’t believe so. I recall it being 3 (now 4) separate days that we had to enter the park in order to receive the glass a couple of years ago.


I did 3 separate days back in 2016 too. Just not as convenient since I am switching to a MK resort. I will make sure to get that 4th day in! haha


----------



## The Pho

PolyRob said:


> Wait... could someone have multiple "visits" in one day? I am staying at the BC and plan on going in and out of Epcot 2x in a day. Does that count as 2 visits?



Has to be separate days, you can just enter and walk out the exit though but they'll look at you funny for doing it.


----------



## danikoski

Firebird060 said:


> With any lawsuit of this matter, it is easy to see both the plantiffs and Disneys point on the matter.   Disney is required to provide reasonable accommodations that are also fair to all guests within reason.  Since Disney does allow people to pay for guided VIP tours that allows for that immediate fastpass to any ride and is  exactly what some of the DAS autistic camp is asking for, which is immediate fastpass access to any ride. Disney does have to prove that it isnt feasible which maybe harder to prove unless they can show it costs them a significant amount of money. This will be a interesting case to follow.



I feel for these families. I teach equestrian assisted therapy, and I specialize working with kids with autism. And let me tell you, doing a multiclient class can be a challenge because "autism" can manifest in such a wide array of behaviors, challenges, and limitations. I have a stepson who has high functioning autism. He can wait in line to some degree and we can distract him for the wait time if we were to use the DAS. But I've also worked with kids who are more severely affected and there is no way they could go up to a ride, get the DAS return time and leave. That would lead to a complete meltdown that they may not be recoverable from without leaving the park. I don't envy the positions of anyone in this case. It will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> I feel for these families. I teach equestrian assisted therapy, and I specialize working with kids with autism. And let me tell you, doing a multiclient class can be a challenge because "autism" can manifest in such a wide array of behaviors, challenges, and limitations. I have a stepson who has high functioning autism. He can wait in line to some degree and we can distract him for the wait time if we were to use the DAS. But I've also worked with kids who are more severely affected and there is no way they could go up to a ride, get the DAS return time and leave. That would lead to a complete meltdown that they may not be recoverable from without leaving the park. I don't envy the positions of anyone in this case. It will be interesting to see how it goes.



fully agree - I too know people that fit into that later category as well ... or the other way where if they are set to doing something they won't be able to leave until they have determined it is "done"

If all of this is really due to those people that were "renting a disabled person" to skip the lines then I hope they are happy with themselves


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

danikoski said:


> But I've also worked with kids who are more severely affected and there is no way they could go up to a ride, get the DAS return time and leave. That would lead to a complete meltdown that they may not be recoverable from without leaving the park. I don't envy the positions of anyone in this case. It will be interesting to see how it goes.





TheMaxRebo said:


> fully agree - I too know people that fit into that later category as well ... or the other way where if they are set to doing something they won't be able to leave until they have determined it is "done"



I absolutely take your point — I have a small understanding from some volunteering that I’ve done. And that is a different situation from my soon-to-be nephew-in-law who is autistic and quite high functioning.

After seeing the post about the lawsuit in this thread, I was curious about how DAS worked and looked up the thread on DIS. I was glad to read that anyone in the individual’s party who gets linked to their DAS account can go up to a ride to tap in — it then effectively puts the return window on the bands of everyone linked to the individual — so they do not need to go up themselves. I hope that would at least mitigate, but do not pretend to know if it is sufficient. 

I think this topic is covered a good deal on the disABILITIES board, so I’ll leave it at that for here. Just wanted to mention that one aspect of DAS that I just learned.


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Wait... could someone have multiple "visits" in one day? I am staying at the BC and plan on going in and out of Epcot 2x in a day. Does that count as 2 visits?


No you need to visit multiple days.


----------



## danikoski

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> After seeing the post about the lawsuit in this thread, I was curious about how DAS worked and looked up the thread on DIS. I was glad to read that anyone in the individual’s party who gets linked to their DAS account can go up to a ride to tap in — it then effectively puts the return window on the bands of everyone linked to the individual — so they do not need to go up themselves. I hope that would at least mitigate, but do not pretend to know if it is sufficient.



I had thought that's how it worked, so I was little surprised to see that facet in the lawsuit. Although there are kids with autism (and adults) that once headed towards something, they think they are doing it. However, not having them in the vicinity of the ride could mitigate that. I'm sure Disney will bring that up. And I have no idea what the answer is. For my son, he will go to WDW for the first time next year, when he's older. Yet even though he is a huge Star Wars fan, we will not be going when SWGE opens because dropping into that mass of crowds would be boarder line cruel. We are going to use the tools available to is. Maybe Disney could better help families with kids with disabilities better maximize those tools. I can't imagine not having these boards and going to WDW with a child with disabilities. I feel it would be complete chaos. But I imagine there are loads of families who do and therefore don't know the tips and tricks to maximize things like FP. So with that, I will take this discussion over to the disABILITIES board.


----------



## shoreward

For those flying home with a F&W cutting board, it may be a good idea to pack the cutting board in a checked bag.  This is TSA's comment about packing a wood cutting board in a carry-on bag:


> Generally, wood cutting boards are allowed in carry-on bags. But even if an item is generally allowed, if an alarm occurs during screening or there are other security concerns, it may not be allowed. Our officers make the final decision.


I can picture TSA pulling the bag for special screening, due to the board's density, and removing the board from the bag, saying it's not allowed, as it could be used as a weapon.  Then, the pax pleads to bring it onboard the flight, telling the TSO that they had to make _four trips_ to EPCOT to get that cutting board!


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

shoreward said:


> For those flying home with a F&W cutting board, it may be a good idea to pack the cutting board in a checked bag.  This is TSA's comment about packing a wood cutting board in a carry-on bag:
> 
> I can picture TSA pulling the bag for special screening, due to the board's density, and removing the board from the bag, saying it's not allowed, as it could be used as a weapon.  Then, the pax pleads to bring it onboard the flight, telling the TSO that they had to make _four trips_ to EPCOT to get that cutting board!


We won’t be checking any bags, so will have to put them in our carry on bags. I guess we will see how it goes!


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

Firebird060 said:


> I guess people will just visit epcot 4 days in a row lol




As an out of state pass holder, this is what I will have to do. I only have one short trip planned during food & wine this year. I only had one EPCOT day planned, but I will now be relooking at my plans.


----------



## sachilles

Nice, we just bought our first annual passes last night. We are going in October for 4 days. Planned to hit Epcot for 3 of the 4 park days. Staying at the Swan, so I think we can squeeze in one more. So this is done by scanning your band at the gate? Or must you check in at the booth each of the 4 days?


----------



## ksromack

Tinkerbell8956 said:


> We won’t be checking any bags, so will have to put them in our carry on bags. I guess we will see how it goes!


Maybe take it out of your carry on like you would a laptop?



sachilles said:


> Nice, we just bought our first annual passes last night. We are going in October for 4 days. Planned to hit Epcot for 3 of the 4 park days. Staying at the Swan, so I think we can squeeze in one more. So this is done by scanning your band at the gate? Or must you check in at the booth each of the 4 days?


I think the consensus is you need to tap through the turnstiles 4 separate days to count but don't necessarily need to check in at the festival center.  Of course I don't guess we'll know for sure until someone has received their cutting board.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Nice, we just bought our first annual passes last night. We are going in October for 4 days. Planned to hit Epcot for 3 of the 4 park days. Staying at the Swan, so I think we can squeeze in one more. So this is done by scanning your band at the gate? Or must you check in at the booth each of the 4 days?



I believe you get "credit" by scanning your MB to enter the park and that logs you in the system, but you have to go to the festival center to pick up the board on your 4th visit (and the magnet on your first)


----------



## The Pho

sachilles said:


> Nice, we just bought our first annual passes last night. We are going in October for 4 days. Planned to hit Epcot for 3 of the 4 park days. Staying at the Swan, so I think we can squeeze in one more. So this is done by scanning your band at the gate? Or must you check in at the booth each of the 4 days?



In the past you only had to enter the park.  We always stay around the Boardwalk so we just walk into Epcot through the International Gateway then exit immediately and continue on with our day.  
On the first day you can go get the magnet and make sure, but I don't think they'd give you a hard time.  The system will show all days you entered the park when they scan you.


----------



## rowrbazzle

nkosiek said:


> I went in this past summer to ask if there was any thought on releasing these prints as "hawaiian-esque"/camp shirts for guys. The woman looked at me like I had 3 heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firebird060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The closest thing they released for guys can be bought at the Poly and its the Trader Sams shirt with all the drinks on it.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-ne...-hawaiian-shirt-at-disneys-polynesian-resort/
Click to expand...


They have a few other Polynesian ones as well. https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-ev...se-to-say-aloha-to-with-a-new-70s-style-logo/ You can see a couple other styles on the rack in the Polynesian Resort Camp Shirt picture.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Final HHN House revealed: There are no fairytale endings in ScaryTales: Deadly Ever After.

https://twitter.com/HorrorNightsORL/status/1031918299737677824


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Adds Two More Dates to HHN 28


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

DS Update: Restaurant Progress


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Toxic Fumes Poison 22 People at Disneyland Paris Hotel Pool


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ability to Unlock Your Guest Room Door with Smart Phone, Digital Key, Now Live at ALL Walt Disney World Resorts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Publishes Patent for Door Soundproofing Technology, Allowing for More Immersive Attractions


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS - Guardians of the Galaxy construction update from the air


----------



## rteetz

*News*

4R Cantina Barbacoa Food Truck opens today at Disney Springs


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Ability to Unlock Your Guest Room Door with Smart Phone, Digital Key, Now Live at ALL Walt Disney World Resorts


Does this "ALL" include Dolphin and Swan I wonder.  Going with friends in Nov who are staying at Dolphin, so won't have the ability for MB door entry, wonder if this will work for them?


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Does this "ALL" include Dolphin and Swan I wonder.  Going with friends in Nov who are staying at Dolphin, so won't have the ability for MB door entry, wonder if this will work for them?


No because those resorts are not Disney owned. Those are operated by Starwood/Marriott.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Publishes Patent for Door Soundproofing Technology, Allowing for More Immersive Attractions



The patents that have been filed recently really makes me think Disneys next  frontier is the hotel room.  With the immersive story patent they filed a few months back, with the projections on the walls and taking cues from people in the room and now with the sound proofing. It seems like Disney in the future will want you to be able to be completely immersed in your room  living your  own "Disney Story"  without the person in the next room hearing you.  It would be perfect for the Star Wars hotel.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Halloween Horror Nights 28 Map Released


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Halloween Horror Nights 28 Map Released




Soooo excited for this event. Come on beginning of October!!


----------



## nkosiek

rowrbazzle said:


> They have a few other Polynesian ones as well. https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-ev...se-to-say-aloha-to-with-a-new-70s-style-logo/ You can see a couple other styles on the rack in the Polynesian Resort Camp Shirt picture.


I thank you all for letting me know what they have, I've seen it. I was simply commenting on how much I'd like the print they are offering from the Tiki Room and whatnot via the CoOp Store to be turned into men's hawaiian shirts.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Ability to Unlock Your Guest Room Door with Smart Phone, Digital Key, Now Live at ALL Walt Disney World Resorts


We knew this was an option on our trip last week and never ended up even trying it.  We're so used to the MBs that it never occurred to us.


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We knew this was an option on our trip last week and never ended up even trying it.  We're so used to the MBs that it never occurred to us.



Yeah - can't picture when pulling out my phone would be more handy than using my MB, but I would say if you lost your MB it would be a good back-up option.


----------



## Gastonecrosse

********** said:


> Yeah - can't picture when pulling out my phone would be more handy than using my MB, but I would say if you lost your MB it would be a good back-up option.



As someone who has left my MB on the nightstand as I stepped out of my Carribean Beach room to snap a pic just as my wife got into the shower, I can say I would have been thrilled to get back into my room without waiting for her to turn off the water so she could hear her phone!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Yeah - can't picture when pulling out my phone would be more handy than using my MB, but I would say if you lost your MB it would be a good back-up option.


And its an option for those who don't like to wear magicbands.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Has Indefinitely Cancelled Plans to Offer FastPass, MaxPass at Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disneyland Has Indefinitely Cancelled Plans to Offer FastPass, MaxPass at Pirates of the Caribbean


Can someone with a better understanding of theme park logistics/IT explain to me how this might not work? It seems like a no-brainer but maybe I just don't get the complexities involved in starting up a FP queue.


----------



## publix subs

i dont know if its just me, but i have 60+ magicbands linked to my account and more than half of them never work for opening my room. it's highly annoying to make sure i have a band that works before we leave. this is a fantastic option.


----------



## rteetz

dolewhipdreams said:


> Can someone with a better understanding of theme park logistics/IT explain to me how this might not work? It seems like a no-brainer but maybe I just don't get the complexities involved in starting up a FP queue.


FP at Disneyland is much different than at WDW. Pirates isn't an attraction that was built for FP so logistically it doesn't work as well.


----------



## dina444444

dolewhipdreams said:


> Can someone with a better understanding of theme park logistics/IT explain to me how this might not work? It seems like a no-brainer but maybe I just don't get the complexities involved in starting up a FP queue.


Because the standby queue would spill out into the walkway way more then it already does.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> FP at Disneyland is much different than at WDW. Pirates isn't an attraction that was built for FP so logistically it doesn't work as well.





dina444444 said:


> Because the standby queue would spill out into the walkway way more then it already does.


Okay so it's just a spatial thing? Well I guess it's better to put a pause on it until it can be done right (_if _it can) than to put some haphazard dysfunctional system in place!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dolewhipdreams said:


> Can someone with a better understanding of theme park logistics/IT explain to me how this might not work? It seems like a no-brainer but maybe I just don't get the complexities involved in starting up a FP queue.


There is about 4-6 hours a day where it is common that the Pirates of the Caribbean Attraction queue will spill out and weave around the New Orleans Square bridge causing that area to get backed up and crowded. With FP, I don't think there is a queue that hasn't gotten longer stand-by wait times when fastpass was added. Adding fastpass would basically make the Pirates of the Caribbean area worse than it already is.

I always say to ride the Pirates of the Caribbean attraction at Disneyland in the morning or at night for this reason.


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> There is about 4-6 hours a day where it is common that the Pirates of the Caribbean Attraction queue will spill out and weave around the New Orleans Square bridge causing that area to get backed up and crowded. *With FP, I don't think there is a queue that hasn't gotten longer stand-by wait times when fastpass was added. Adding fastpass would basically make the Pirates of the Caribbean area worse than it already i*s.
> 
> I always say to ride the Pirates of the Caribbean attraction at Disneyland in the morning or at night for this reason.



The logic here isn't really sound. Fastpass/Maxpass work because they get some portion of the people out of the line. Though the standby *wait TIME *would get *longer *- the actual L*ENGTH of the wait LINE* should get* shorter*. 

Think of it this way:
- If you normally have 2000 people going on a ride with no-FP, and the wait time is 45-minutes, it means you have 1500 people standing in line at any one time.
- If you then shift 75% of the queue to MaxPass/FastPass, you now have 1500 people that are going through the Maxpass/FastPass line every hour,but with the wait time with this kept to a maximum of say 10 minutes, only 250 people of these 1500 people per hour would be in line at any point.
- Meanwhile, there still room for 500 people get through the standby line per hour. Even if your standby wait time doubles to 90 minutes, your stand-by line now only has 750 people in it (500 people per hour waiting 90-minutes) instead of 1500 people (2000 people per hour waiting 45 minutes).

So in the above scenario, we went from 1500 people waiting in line at any one point in time, to at most 1000 people waiting in line (250 in MP/FP and 750 in standby), even though the standby wait went from 45-minutes to 90-minutes. 

The basics are - FP makes standby people wait in line longer, but because the wait times go up, the actual line length becomes shorter. A great example of this in WDW is in HM - whose queue used to back up out the gates but was rarely more than a 30 minute wait until the instituted FP. Now the waits are often 45 minutes or more, but they rarely back out the gates.


----------



## danikoski

********** said:


> Yeah - can't picture when pulling out my phone would be more handy than using my MB, but I would say if you lost your MB it would be a good back-up option.



I've used this at Hilton and it unlocks the door a decent ways away. So you can pull out your phone and put it back without actually touching it to the door. I haven't played with it enough yet, but I think you could walk in the hotel, hit the app, put phone in your pocket, then walk to your room, and the door should unlock...I think. Like I said, haven't had the chance to play with it a long, and not sure if Disney's doors would work the same.


----------



## afan

********** said:


> Yeah - can't picture when pulling out my phone would be more handy than using my MB, but I would say if you lost your MB it would be a good back-up option.



I'm looking forward to not having to wear my magicband with my garmin watch while running the W&D half.  I think a lot of runners may take advantage of it since a lot of have watches and already run with their phone.  It was a bit annoying last time to run with essentially two watches on with the mb for my size wrist/arm.


----------



## leholcomb

afan said:


> I'm looking forward to not having to wear my magicband with my garmin watch while running the W&D half.  I think a lot of runners may take advantage of it since a lot of have watches and already run with their phone.  It was a bit annoying last time to run with essentially two watches on with the mb for my size wrist/arm.


This is a great point. The less I have on me for those 26.2 miles in January, the better.


----------



## rteetz

leholcomb said:


> This is a great point. The less I have on me for those 26.2 miles in January, the better.


But then you can’t use your magicband to buy things on course


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

“Hook & Ladder Co.” and “Silver Dollar Six” Breakout Bands Set to Leave Disneyland Next Month


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

publix subs said:


> i dont know if its just me, but i have 60+ magicbands linked to my account and more than half of them never work for opening my room. it's highly annoying to make sure i have a band that works before we leave. this is a fantastic option.


It does seem to cause an issue once you have too many MBs -- it's a known issue.  I was told that a hotel room door can only be associated with up to 40 bands (e.g. you have 4 family members with access and each one has 10 bands on their MDE account).  After that point, it seems like random bands will not be able to access the room.  Making some bands "inactive" online in MDE or marking them "lost" does NOT remove them from this total.

I knew for a while that this could be an issue.  This trip, I took the time to go down to the front desk of the hotel and have them DELETE a bunch of old bands from our MDE accounts. I’m told only the front desk can delete bands permanently from the account. I went in and made a bunch of them "inactive" online myself as a way of letting them know which ones to delete.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> But then you can’t use your magicband to buy things on course



Whenever I run outside I always have my id, a credit card and insurance card in my pocket.  Safety and in case I want to stop somewhere on the way home.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Save up to $300 on Select Adventures by Disney Departures in Early 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Falcon's Fury Reopens to Guests at Busch Gardens After Weeks of Downtime


----------



## publix subs

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It does seem to cause an issue once you have too many MBs -- it's a known issue.  I was told that a hotel room door can only be associated with up to 40 bands (e.g. you have 4 family members with access and each one has 10 bands on their MDE account).  After that point, it seems like random bands will not be able to access the room.  Making some bands "inactive" online in MDE or marking them "lost" does NOT remove them from this total.
> 
> I knew for a while that this could be an issue.  This trip, I took the time to go down to the front desk of the hotel and have them DELETE a bunch of old bands from our MDE accounts. I’m told only the front desk can delete bands permanently from the account. I went in and made a bunch of them "inactive" online myself as a way of letting them know which ones to delete.


thank you for this info! i’ll definitely be deleting a ton of magicbands in september.


----------



## memo10

********** said:


> Yeah - can't picture when pulling out my phone would be more handy than using my MB, but I would say if you lost your MB it would be a good back-up option.



My new resort band didn’t work last stay... didn’t find that out until my hubby was paying the tab at the pool bar and I was waiting outside our room with three wet kids. They literally rolled out POR the day after we checked out.


----------



## closetmickey

********** said:


> The logic here isn't really sound. Fastpass/Maxpass work because they get some portion of the people out of the line. Though the standby *wait TIME *would get *longer *- the actual L*ENGTH of the wait LINE* should get* shorter*.
> 
> Think of it this way:
> - If you normally have 2000 people going on a ride with no-FP, and the wait time is 45-minutes, it means you have 1500 people standing in line at any one time.
> - If you then shift 75% of the queue to MaxPass/FastPass, you now have 1500 people that are going through the Maxpass/FastPass line every hour,but with the wait time with this kept to a maximum of say 10 minutes, only 250 people of these 1500 people per hour would be in line at any point.
> - Meanwhile, there still room for 500 people get through the standby line per hour. Even if your standby wait time doubles to 90 minutes, your stand-by line now only has 750 people in it (500 people per hour waiting 90-minutes) instead of 1500 people (2000 people per hour waiting 45 minutes).
> 
> So in the above scenario, we went from 1500 people waiting in line at any one point in time, to at most 1000 people waiting in line (250 in MP/FP and 750 in standby), even though the standby wait went from 45-minutes to 90-minutes.
> 
> The basics are - FP makes standby people wait in line longer, but because the wait times go up, the actual line length becomes shorter. A great example of this in WDW is in HM - whose queue used to back up out the gates but was rarely more than a 30 minute wait until the instituted FP. Now the waits are often 45 minutes or more, but they rarely back out the gates.


Too tired to consider your math- which is likely correct- but you also have to take into consideration the physical space that a FP line occupies- which can take up quite a bit of “standing” space.


----------



## Gusey

*News: Ant Man and The Wasp: Nano Battle! Coming to Hong Kong Disneyland in 2019*


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

Toy Story Land early morning magic is now bookable on the website, I just got Sept 17th!


----------



## skier_pete

closetmickey said:


> Too tired to consider your math- which is likely correct- but you also have to take into consideration the physical space that a FP line occupies- which can take up quite a bit of “standing” space.



That is true, but the FP queue should be signifcantly smaller than the standby queue if designed properly. (In WDW Good example: Peter Pan, where the FP queue is about 1/20th the length of the standby line.)


----------



## Ferrentinos

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/early-morning-magic-toy-story-land/


----------



## Yojenitan

So for $79 you can ride some rides and get a breakfast for an hour earlier than everyone else...?  Mmmm.  Something smells a little fishy there.  MAYBE if this didn't require a ticket to HS I would think about it.  We haven't done HS in three years and I only want to go this year because of Slinky Dog so we only have two hours set aside anyway (and then a return for Fantasmic since it's been so long since we've seen it).  the $79 price tag is basically a park ticket anyway.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Yojenitan said:


> So for $79 you can ride some rides and get a breakfast for an hour earlier than everyone else...?  Mmmm.  Something smells a little fishy there.  MAYBE if this didn't require a ticket to HS I would think about it.  We haven't done HS in three years and I only want to go this year because of Slinky Dog so we only have two hours set aside anyway (and then a return for Fantasmic since it's been so long since we've seen it).  the $79 price tag is basically a park ticket anyway.


We've done the MK EMM many times for $69 and love it -- we find it to be "worth it"... subjective!  I'm just not as sure about the food offerings at this one, but it'll be interesting to hear reviews.


----------



## Farro

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We've done the MK EMM many times for $69 and love it -- we find it to be "worth it"... subjective!  I'm just not as sure about the food offerings at this one, but it'll be interesting to hear reviews.



This will become priceless if they do this when Galaxy's Edge opens.  Can you imagine the frenzy of everyone getting on at 6 am to try and buy a ticket??? They will probably sell tickets on Ebay!


----------



## Roxyfire

Too bad it's just Monday and Wednesday for EMM, they could've gotten some extra money out of me. Thankfully the day we arrive is the third Hollywood Studios DVC Moonlight Magic, so we'll do that instead.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Yojenitan said:


> So for $79 you can ride some rides and get a breakfast for an hour earlier than everyone else...?  Mmmm.  Something smells a little fishy there.  MAYBE if this didn't require a ticket to HS I would think about it.  We haven't done HS in three years and I only want to go this year because of Slinky Dog so we only have two hours set aside anyway (and then a return for Fantasmic since it's been so long since we've seen it).  the $79 price tag is basically a park ticket anyway.



an hour and a half of those three rides before the regular park opens?  Seems to me you could ride all three rides as many times as you want and at 9:15 when people start arriving head on to your breakfast.  Then park hop outta there!  Thinking about doing this for our December trip.


----------



## wareagle57

dolewhipdreams said:


> Can someone with a better understanding of theme park logistics/IT explain to me how this might not work? It seems like a no-brainer but maybe I just don't get the complexities involved in starting up a FP queue.



It's not largely needed for Pirates, and the way Disneyland is set up, long queues spill over into the main walkways and they have to use temporary switchbacks. Adding FP would of course increase the standby lines and would cause it to spill over much more often. I'm really glad they are cancelling this.

*edit* I should have read through all the responses first. Sorry.

I agree that offering FP will actually reduce the number of people in line at any given time, while the wait TIME goes up. But I'm not sure how that will work with Pirates since they have 2 sides, and more than 50% of capacity is given to FP. Would the merge point have somehow been before you pick the side? I'm not sure how that would work.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> That is true, but the FP queue should be signifcantly smaller than the standby queue if designed properly. (In WDW Good example: Peter Pan, where the FP queue is about 1/20th the length of the standby line.)



The biggest issue I see is the implementation of FP on rides for which the queues were not designed for it, and Pirates is a chief example - Haunted Mansion too as it is a continuous loader it really shouldn't need it - but the way Pirates is set up it creates issues as there isn't always enough people in the FP line to fill a boat - even seen reports of empty boats going out as no one in the FP queue, meanwhile the standby was like 30 mins.  

So your thought process and math is correct in a perfect world and if things were designed from the ground up, but when retrofitting existing attractions it just doesn't work as well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Yojenitan said:


> So for $79 you can ride some rides and get a breakfast for an hour earlier than everyone else...?  Mmmm.  Something smells a little fishy there.  MAYBE if this didn't require a ticket to HS I would think about it.  We haven't done HS in three years and I only want to go this year because of Slinky Dog so we only have two hours set aside anyway (and then a return for Fantasmic since it's been so long since we've seen it).  the $79 price tag is basically a park ticket anyway.



It's pretty much $79 to pay for FP for Slinky Dog and AS2 ... just like the "VIP Tour" at Animal Kingdom is pretty much a way to pay for FP for Flight of Passage

I can see it if you have a relatively short stay and/or are staying off site and can't get a FP for these popular rides ... I mean, the $ you'd save by staying off site would likely be more than the cost of these tickets


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Surprise move by Disney to ask Anaheim to end gate tax exemptions and work together

https://www.ocweekly.com/disneyland...million-hotel-subsidy-and-gate-tax-exemption/


----------



## tlmadden73

Yojenitan said:


> So for $79 you can ride some rides and get a breakfast for an hour earlier than everyone else...?  Mmmm.  Something smells a little fishy there.  MAYBE if this didn't require a ticket to HS I would think about it.  We haven't done HS in three years and I only want to go this year because of Slinky Dog so we only have two hours set aside anyway (and then a return for Fantasmic since it's been so long since we've seen it).  the $79 price tag is basically a park ticket anyway.


People are very willing to spend extra money for essentially EXTRA Fast Passes.  This is the same.
Just think about it this way:
This breakfast would probably cost $30ish/person normally, so you are spending $50 for 3 fastpasses .. (and more than ONE time through at that (if you want)) .. plus meet and greets? Pretty good "value" considering the rides are in Tier 1 and you normally could only get one of those per day anyway.

So .. it comes down to .. if families are willing to pay $50 to get on those rides with little to no crowds?  And the answer seems to be a resounding yes.
... this is probably why we'll see less EMH ... Why give away for free, what many (including resort guests) are willing to pay a lot for.

The thing that is a little sketchy about this is that Disney basically artificially raises the demand for these Toy Story Land fast passes by Tiering them .. and then offering a paid service to avoid that restriction.

That being said, I'd consider it, but it doesn't fall on my planned DHS day for the trip this faill (again .. I would be tempted to change it as it is before my 60-day Fast Pass date, but due to those awful 180 day ADRs, that would entirely mess up my plans).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's pretty much $79 to pay for FP for Slinky Dog and AS2 ...


And breakfast.  Thinking about the MK version... CP buffet is $34pp.  The MK EMM buffet is not as extensive but still plenty for breakfast and quite tasty.  So that's closer to $35pp for the rides (that EMM is $69pp).

I'll be interested to hear what the food is like at the DHS version. It's legitimate to factor breakfast into the value equation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Surprise move by Disney to ask Anaheim to end gate tax exemptions and work together
> 
> https://www.ocweekly.com/disneyland...million-hotel-subsidy-and-gate-tax-exemption/




I think this part might explain why:
_
"With a living wage measure on the November ballot for subsidized corporations in the Anaheim Resort, Disney’s move could potentially exempt them from increasing pay to $18 an hour by 2022 under its wage scale provisions. “It’s conceivable that if Disney does not a have hotel incentive or entertainment tax agreement, those provisions of the initiative could not apply to them,” Mike Lyster, city spokesman, writes in a statement"
_
basically I see it as Disney saying "fine, then we are not joined together on this so keep your subsidies but stay out of how we operate our business including how we pay our employees - leave that to negotiations between us and the unions"

So while the Mayor is saying tihs is great and shows how the sides can work together vs advisorial, I think this divides them even more


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think this part might explain why:
> _
> "With a living wage measure on the November ballot for subsidized corporations in the Anaheim Resort, Disney’s move could potentially exempt them from increasing pay to $18 an hour by 2022 under its wage scale provisions. “It’s conceivable that if Disney does not a have hotel incentive or entertainment tax agreement, those provisions of the initiative could not apply to them,” Mike Lyster, city spokesman, writes in a statement"
> _
> basically I see it as Disney saying "fine, then we are not joined together on this so keep your subsidies but stay out of how we operate our business including how we pay our employees - leave that to negotiations between us and the unions"
> 
> So while the Mayor is saying tihs is great and shows how the sides can work together vs advisorial, I think this divides them even more


Yep...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> This will become priceless if they do this when Galaxy's Edge opens.  Can you imagine the frenzy of everyone getting on at 6 am to try and buy a ticket??? They will probably sell tickets on Ebay!



my guess is they will do something hard-ticked for Galaxy's Edge .... but it will be way more than $79


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tambu lounge now closed and temporary bars now open

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-ta...rs-opem-at-disneys-polynesian-village-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney to rewrite Up! A Great Bird Adventure

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/disney-is...or-guest-response-to-new-animal-kingdom-show/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney introduces new Cast Member Education Investment Program!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...roundbreaking-educational-investment-program/


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to rewrite Up! A Great Bird Adventure
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/disney-is...or-guest-response-to-new-animal-kingdom-show/



Thank goodness. What a nightmare of a show.


----------



## Helvetica

I'd also consider it, but they announced it too late so it's not during my DHS day. DHS has terrible breakfast options, so I'm at least interested to see if the fried chicken is any good. Also, from what I've been seeing from the app the lines in Toy Story Land aren't that terrible if you go at the right time (rope drop, last hour).


----------



## jknezek

Zynga gets multi-year agreement to develop Star Wars mobile game

https://thefly.com/landingPageNews....with-Disney-to-developy-mobile-Star-Wars-game


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We've done the MK EMM many times for $69 and love it -- we find it to be "worth it"... subjective!  I'm just not as sure about the food offerings at this one, but it'll be interesting to hear reviews.



It really is what you see as value. We have an AP that we will get 24 days out of meaning the each day in the park costs us $23 a day, so to pay THREE TIMES my daily park rate for an extra hour of park time seems like a really horrible value, even with short lines. I guess I could see people taking a shorter trip finding value in it. 

As others have pointed out, pretty certain that exclusive Star Wars EE will be in extremely high demand, but could like also go for $150 per person.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

It’s Time for Disney Parks Moms Panel Search 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Black Panther” Coming To Netflix Streaming In September


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ample Hills Creamery Announces Mickey’s 90th Flavors


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Ample Hills Creamery Announces Mickey’s 90th Flavors


45 Bucks? Must be some really good ice cream. I'll stick with my old standby, Blue Bell Chocolate Mint.


----------



## Roxyfire

Tiki Birdland said:


> 45 Bucks? Must be some really good ice cream. I'll stick with my old standby, Blue Bell Chocolate Mint.


 
Hey at least it's all three and not just one, with shipping included. Still way too bougie for me, but I'm sure someone will buy it


----------



## jlundeen

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It does seem to cause an issue once you have too many MBs -- it's a known issue.  I was told that a hotel room door can only be associated with up to 40 bands (e.g. you have 4 family members with access and each one has 10 bands on their MDE account).  After that point, it seems like random bands will not be able to access the room.  Making some bands "inactive" online in MDE or marking them "lost" does NOT remove them from this total.
> 
> I knew for a while that this could be an issue.  This trip, I took the time to go down to the front desk of the hotel and have them DELETE a bunch of old bands from our MDE accounts. I’m told only the front desk can delete bands permanently from the account. I went in and made a bunch of them "inactive" online myself as a way of letting them know which ones to delete.


Plus, I don't think there is any way we can know when the MB just stops working due to age...  I only bring along my most recent bands, and leave the others at home.


----------



## The Pho

jlundeen said:


> Plus, I don't think there is any way we can know when the MB just stops working due to age...  I only bring along my most recent bands, and leave the others at home.


My original one from the initial testing phase is still working fine.  Only one I use.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> It’s Time for Disney Parks Moms Panel Search 2019




Are you going to apply Rteetz,  you already write articles for the DIS so you have a decent portfolio,  or are you prohibited?


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Are you going to apply Rteetz,  you already write articles for the DIS so you have a decent portfolio,  or are you prohibited?


Not prohibited and I have looked into before.


----------



## AurumPunzel

jknezek said:


> Zynga gets multi-year agreement to develop Star Wars mobile game
> 
> https://thefly.com/landingPageNews....with-Disney-to-developy-mobile-Star-Wars-game


I hope Disney drop EA for developing Star Wars games on PC/console in the future. EA's abhorrent business model showed its true colours when BF2 came out, and pretty much caused a huge protest over the loot box system.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to rewrite Up! A Great Bird Adventure
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/disney-is...or-guest-response-to-new-animal-kingdom-show/


Thank goodness!!!

I have to say that we went to the show last week with no preconceived notions at all -- I purposely avoided hearing any reviews/accounts. Our group (me, DH, DD11, DS13) was unanimous: that show is a TRAIN WRECK!

It was like a kid's show seemingly built around the two costumed characters needing to run off every X minutes to grab some A/C. And the host absolutely grated on my last nerve -- I've seldom seen someone so annoying in any context (I fault the horrific script & "choreography"; not the actress... but GEEZ was it tough to take!!). Oh, and one poor guy who seemed to know something about birds OCCASIONALLY talked about or showed us some. Ugh. Just horrible.

My son who loves birds was especially disappointed in it, but I told him then that I'd bet they'll change it -- there's no way this thing was getting good reviews!


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> It’s Time for Disney Parks Moms Panel Search 2019



I love it when they announce the list and slip a guy into the pics.  Not sure why but always makes me laugh


----------



## fatmanatee

********** said:


> It really is what you see as value. We have an AP that we will get 24 days out of meaning the each day in the park costs us $23 a day, so to pay THREE TIMES my daily park rate for an extra hour of park time seems like a really horrible value, even with short lines. I guess I could see people taking a shorter trip finding value in it.
> 
> As others have pointed out, pretty certain that exclusive Star Wars EE will be in extremely high demand, but could like also go for $150 per person.


I don't know if I should be embarrassed about this but I would def pay 150 for early entry to SW, at least if I went soon after it opens and the lines are like 5 hours long for rides. Then again I'm single so I don't have to worry about kids.


----------



## Firebird060

Honestly they prob need more Men and Dads on the Moms Panel. I know I myself have a ridiculous amount of Park knowledge and have Planned alot of trips down to the detail both for myself and others. I understand that the travel agent market tends to be more female dominated but there are some of us out there with a y chromosome that have decent insight, and I think Rteetz could be a great contributor to a panel like that for Disney. Even though families are a core targeted demographic for Disney and for whatever reason Society places the expectation for planning vacations on Moms, there is still plenty of us weird males with lots of insight.


----------



## fatmanatee

AurumPunzel said:


> I hope Disney drop EA for developing Star Wars games on PC/console in the future. EA's abhorrent business model showed its true colours when BF2 came out, and pretty much caused a huge protest over the loot box system.


Zynga might be worse. I agree though.


----------



## sherlockmiles

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...health-inspection-roaches-20180822-story.html

*Toothsome - shut down*


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

sherlockmiles said:


> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...health-inspection-roaches-20180822-story.html
> 
> *Toothsome - shut down*


It's news but it's not really worrisome to me at least with the exception of the amount of violations.

A lot of people don't realize the restaurants they frequent at home have probably had violations over time. Plus anyone who eats chocolate 



Spoiler: Gross thought but..



should know there's a threshold for insects allowed inside the food. It's still not ok to have insects flying around/being around the food a lot especially roaches which are icky thought



Seems like they got it corrected very quick as it said it was closed and reopened later that day.

I know our local news has a list of monthly health inspection fails and violations.


----------



## jknezek

Firebird060 said:


> Honestly they prob need more Men and Dads on the Moms Panel. I know I myself have a ridiculous amount of Park knowledge and have Planned alot of trips down to the detail both for myself and others. I understand that the travel agent market tends to be more female dominated but there are some of us out there with a y chromosome that have decent insight, and I think Rteetz could be a great contributor to a panel like that for Disney. Even though families are a core targeted demographic for Disney and for whatever reason Society places the expectation for planning vacations on Moms, there is still plenty of us weird males with lots of insight.




Probably true. I'm absolutely the vacation planner for our family. Not just Disney, all of it. Since I'm also the breadwinner, planning vacations allows me to daydream and keep the budget. I'm actually surprised they haven't changed the name of this to the Parent Panel or even getting away from family and just being some clever name I can't think of for "Experienced Visitor Panel".


----------



## Roxyfire

Firebird060 said:


> Honestly they prob need more Men and Dads on the Moms Panel. I know I myself have a ridiculous amount of Park knowledge and have Planned alot of trips down to the detail both for myself and others. I understand that the travel agent market tends to be more female dominated but there are some of us out there with a y chromosome that have decent insight, and I think Rteetz could be a great contributor to a panel like that for Disney. Even though families are a core targeted demographic for Disney and for whatever reason Society places the expectation for planning vacations on Moms, there is still plenty of us weird males with lots of insight.



Honestly they should probably stop calling it the "Mom's Panel" and go with something more  neutral. There's probably some guys who would apply but are totally put off with the idea of it being titled "Moms". Not to mention all the  childfree people who are in the same boat.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Roxyfire said:


> Honestly they should probably stop calling it the "Mom's Panel" and go with something more  neutral. There's probably some guys who would apply but are totally put off with the idea of it being titled "Moms". Not to mention all the  childfree people who are in the same boat.


Curious -- does mom's panel really get much traffic?  I checked it out when it first started and it wasn't nearly as useful as DIS -- and entirely "sanitized", for lack of a better word.  So I've never looked at it again.  But I guess people who don't know about boards like these or feel more comfortable getting Disney-sanctioned answers must use it.


----------



## jknezek

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Curious -- does mom's panel really get much traffic?  I checked it out when it first started and it wasn't nearly as useful as DIS -- and entirely "sanitized", for lack of a better word.  So I've never looked at it again.  But I guess people who don't know about boards like these or feel more comfortable getting Disney-sanctioned answers must use it.


When I've Googled something I needed to know, and a Mom's Panel response came back as a choice, I've generally looked at it. When the search returns the correct response, I've found the Mom's Panel responses to be absolutely on target. So as a source of information to specific queries, I think it is very good. But, it is run by Disney, obviously, so you are always going to get the party line. Still, I find the Mom's Panel, when providing the company line, to generally have the right company line, which is not something I find as often from cast members on the phone.


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Curious -- does mom's panel really get much traffic?  I checked it out when it first started and it wasn't nearly as useful as DIS -- and entirely "sanitized", for lack of a better word.  So I've never looked at it again.  But I guess people who don't know about boards like these or feel more comfortable getting Disney-sanctioned answers must use it.



I have no idea. In reality, people probably get more info from Facebook groups and here or other websites. But they probably want their own outlet and presence. Obviously it's something they value marketing wise since they have a training and provide the panelists with a free vacation for their family.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to rewrite Up! A Great Bird Adventure
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/disney-is...or-guest-response-to-new-animal-kingdom-show/



Thanks for sharing - I didn't realize it was receiving poor reviews.  Guess I'll cancel my fastpass for it!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It's news but it's not really worrisome to me at least with the exception of the amount of violations.
> 
> A lot of people don't realize the restaurants they frequent at home have probably had violations over time. Plus anyone who eats chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gross thought but..
> 
> 
> 
> should know there's a threshold for insects allowed inside the food. It's still not ok to have insects flying around/being around the food a lot especially roaches which are icky thought
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they got it corrected very quick as it said it was closed and reopened later that day.
> 
> I know our local news has a list of monthly health inspection fails and violations.



I work in the food manufacturing industry and I can confirm your spoiler note


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> When I've Googled something I needed to know, and a Mom's Panel response came back as a choice, I've generally looked at it. When the search returns the correct response, I've found the Mom's Panel responses to be absolutely on target. So as a source of information to specific queries, I think it is very good. But, it is run by Disney, obviously, so you are always going to get the party line. Still, I find the Mom's Panel, when providing the company line, to generally have the right company line, which is not something I find as often from cast members on the phone.



Yeah, I think it is a good source for facts - especially if you have seen conflicting information elsewhere ... but definitely has the Dinsey Rose Colored Glasses on big time as far as anything opinion related so you have to sift through that stuff a bit.  But for actual information I find it can be useful


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to rewrite Up! A Great Bird Adventure
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/disney-is...or-guest-response-to-new-animal-kingdom-show/


I watched it online, when it first came out, and thought it was not very good - actually thought the old show was better.


----------



## jpeterson

Dentam said:


> Thanks for sharing - I didn't realize it was receiving poor reviews.  Guess I'll cancel my fastpass for it!


You absolutely do not need a fastpass for it anyway. You can just wander in a bit before showtime. There have been plenty of seats both times I watched it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tickets Now Available for D23's Sip and Stroll Event at the Epcot International Food and Wine Festival


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Tickets Now Available for D23's Sip and Stroll Event at the Epcot International Food and Wine Festival




Im at Disney at that time and Im a D23 member but ehh Is it really worth the price for a Kenny G concert and some cake?


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Im at Disney at that time and Im a D23 member but ehh Is it really worth the price for a Kenny G concert and some cake?


D23 events are always very popular.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> D23 events are always very popular.



Oh I know and I can understand the Mickey of Glendales or the Meet the  Imagineers  or Disney Legends but this one just doesnt seem worth it  130 but look you get 25 dollars back to spend on stuff.


----------



## circus4u

Disney offers to pay tuition for 80,000 hourly workers
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/disney-offers-to-pay-tuition-for-80000-hourly-workers/


----------



## Tiki Birdland

fatmanatee said:


> Zynga might be worse.


Definitely agree. I'm kind of expecting a SW:GE - Farmville or somesuch!


----------



## adam.adbe

Tiki Birdland said:


> Definitely agree. I'm kind of expecting a SW:GE - Farmville or somesuch!



Mission: Train your Jedi.  Spend 20,000 Kyber Crystals, or come back in eight hours.
Mission 2: The Training continues...


----------



## Disneymom1126

circus4u said:


> Disney offers to pay tuition for 80,000 hourly workers
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/disney-offers-to-pay-tuition-for-80000-hourly-workers/



I'm working with a program now that helps students who are having trouble with tuition costs because of unanticipated challenges - anything to help cut the cost of higher ed is wonderful in my book...I do hope that they are partnering with/pointing employees toward accredited programs.


----------



## Dentam

jpeterson said:


> You absolutely do not need a fastpass for it anyway. You can just wander in a bit before showtime. There have been plenty of seats both times I watched it.


 
Thanks for the tip! 



Disneymom1126 said:


> I'm working with a program now that helps students who are having trouble with tuition costs because of unanticipated challenges - anything to help cut the cost of higher ed is wonderful in my book...I do hope that they are partnering with/pointing employees toward accredited programs.



I just heard about it on the radio at lunchtime.  It sounds like they're starting with online only programs but it's still a step in the right direction and I'm happy to see they're offering this to their employees!


----------



## soniam

Tiki Birdland said:


> 45 Bucks? Must be some really good ice cream. I'll stick with my old standby, Blue Bell Chocolate Mint.



Well, you are paying for cream and other ingredients when you buy other ice creams. Blue Bell is mainly air, water, and sugar. I used to work at an ice cream store where I had to make the ice cream. Even the your local grocery store brand, well at HEB, has a higher butterfat content and is whipped less than Blue Bell. The butterfat content and the amount of air whipped in are used to judge the quality of ice cream.



sherlockmiles said:


> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...health-inspection-roaches-20180822-story.html
> 
> *Toothsome - shut down*



I might skip this on my next trip. Slime in the ice machine is gross; however, cockroaches and foods at unsafe temps is how people get food poisoning.



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It's news but it's not really worrisome to me at least with the exception of the amount of violations.
> 
> A lot of people don't realize the restaurants they frequent at home have probably had violations over time. Plus anyone who eats chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gross thought but..
> 
> 
> 
> should know there's a threshold for insects allowed inside the food. It's still not ok to have insects flying around/being around the food a lot especially roaches which are icky thought
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they got it corrected very quick as it said it was closed and reopened later that day.
> 
> I know our local news has a list of monthly health inspection fails and violations.



Unsafe temps is a no no. That's how people get sick. I used to work in kitchen that was inspected by the health department, as well an ice cream store. I don't get bent out of shape about most lighting or structural violations or food on the floor. I do avoid places that have failed their health inspections.


----------



## LSUlakes

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney to rewrite Up! A Great Bird Adventure
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/disney-is...or-guest-response-to-new-animal-kingdom-show/



This definitely needs to be done, because what I watched in July was bad. I told my wife that I did not think I could sit through it again with the kids on our next trip. I loved the old show and this one was such a disappointment.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

soniam said:


> *Unsafe temps is a no no. *That's how people get sick. I used to work in kitchen that was inspected by the health department, as well an ice cream store. I don't get bent out of shape about most lighting or structural violations or food on the floor. I do avoid places that have failed their health inspections.


To the bolded that sorta goes without saying  I'm a lot more cautious than I used to be with just normal picnics lol.

All I'm saying is there's no need, right now at least, to create a panic and boycott a place and I'm not saying that's what people would do but certaintly linking up an article tagged as "Toothsome Shut Down" (edited: corrected wording) (which wasn't even accurate at the time of the PP's post) along with "Roaches" certaintly gets people's attention but the fact that they reopened that day is really good. People would be surprised how many places they go to have failed heath inspections was my point not to actually nitpick each and every violation.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wildlife Wednesday: Happy 1st Birthday, Anala & Jeda!


----------



## j2thomason

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Curious -- does mom's panel really get much traffic?  I checked it out when it first started and it wasn't nearly as useful as DIS -- and entirely "sanitized", for lack of a better word.  So I've never looked at it again.  But I guess people who don't know about boards like these or feel more comfortable getting Disney-sanctioned answers must use it.


I have a close friend who is on the Mom's Panel and she always trying to get me to apply. But honestly, I never use the Mom's Panel because the Dis is a better source of unbiased information.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> It’s Time for Disney Parks Moms Panel Search 2019


I'm no longer eligible to be active since I work for the DIS, but I definitely think you need to apply!!! 

P.S. You're not required to be a parent at all.


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterJackie said:


> I'm no longer eligible to be active since I work for the DIS, but I definitely think you need to apply!!!
> 
> P.S. You're not required to be a parent at all.


If I may Jackie, what does a Mom's panelist do besides answering questions on the website?


----------



## SG131

j2thomason said:


> I have a close friend who is on the Mom's Panel and she always trying to get me to apply. But honestly, I never use the Mom's Panel because the Dis is a better source of unbiased information.


I agree, I like the dis answers way better. The moms panel answers always include a paragraph or two of personal antecdotes before getting to the answer. I like more short and to the point (and dis seems to have more inside info too).


----------



## BigRed98

*News* 

Disneyland's 2018 Haunted Mansion Holiday Gingerbread House Revealed


----------



## BigRed98

*News  
*
Foodie Guide to Halloween Time 2018 at Disneyland Resort


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

TIME Magazine Recognizes Pandora - The World of Avatar as Best of the Best


----------



## BigRed98

*News* 

PHOTOS: Even More New Epcot Specific Apparel Arrives at MouseGear


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update*

August Halloween Parties Arrive at the Magic Kingdom – Too soon?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

DS Update: Lemon Garage Progress


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Limited Time Tiger Birthday Cupcake at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## WebmasterJackie

rteetz said:


> If I may Jackie, what does a Mom's panelist do besides answering questions on the website?


That's pretty much it, although, sometimes, certain panelists are chosen to go to certain media events and oftentimes, they do stuff for media in their own hometowns. I did a huge interview for a big Savannah magazine and it was pretty cool. Sometimes you're asked to participate in the filming of videos that Disney will use for various projects too. If you like that sort of thing, it's pretty awesome!

Also, and I may write more about this at some point, but when the 'Moms' answer questions on the panel, they do it based on their own experiences as guests at the parks. So, it's kind of a YMMV because not everyone's experiences are the same and interpretations can be so different - it's all very subjective. I remember back in the beginning of the panel, there were always accusations flying online about people thinking the Moms Panel people didn't know what they were talking about, but when you know their answers are based on their own experiences, you can understand that everyone experiences the magic differently.


----------



## wareagle57

WebmasterJackie said:


> That's pretty much it, although, sometimes, certain panelists are chosen to go to certain media events and oftentimes, they do stuff for media in their own hometowns. I did a huge interview for a big Savannah magazine and it was pretty cool. Sometimes you're asked to participate in the filming of videos that Disney will use for various projects too. If you like that sort of thing, it's pretty awesome!
> 
> Also, and I may write more about this at some point, but when the 'Moms' answer questions on the panel, they do it based on their own experiences as guests at the parks. So, it's kind of a YMMV because not everyone's experiences are the same and interpretations can be so different - it's all very subjective. I remember back in the beginning of the panel, there were always accusations flying online about people thinking the Moms Panel people didn't know what they were talking about, but when you know their answers are based on their own experiences, you can understand that everyone experiences the magic differently.



Do people on the Mom's Panel get paid?


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterJackie said:


> That's pretty much it, although, sometimes, certain panelists are chosen to go to certain media events and oftentimes, they do stuff for media in their own hometowns. I did a huge interview for a big Savannah magazine and it was pretty cool. Sometimes you're asked to participate in the filming of videos that Disney will use for various projects too. If you like that sort of thing, it's pretty awesome!
> 
> Also, and I may write more about this at some point, but when the 'Moms' answer questions on the panel, they do it based on their own experiences as guests at the parks. So, it's kind of a YMMV because not everyone's experiences are the same and interpretations can be so different - it's all very subjective. I remember back in the beginning of the panel, there were always accusations flying online about people thinking the Moms Panel people didn't know what they were talking about, but when you know their answers are based on their own experiences, you can understand that everyone experiences the magic differently.


Ok thanks!


----------



## linzbear

Tigger's ally said:


> I challenge anybody to try and "time" anything with Test track.


Late, but this part is easy - an on ride photo is triggered immediately preceding the noise every time.  Photo click, meteor fly by.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney World Cast Members Make Wishes Come True for Central Florida Teachers and Students


----------



## jade1

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> TIME Magazine Recognizes Pandora - The World of Avatar as Best of the Best



That's great. It got some pretty negative responses when first announced. Its become a huge success. Just grabbed FoP for end of Oct but was still a struggle.

I still hope they improve the bio lighting at night though.

Cameras actually make it look better than when really there, but still amazing, esp in the day IMO.


----------



## The Pho

Here's a fun new statistic:

Epcot's Frozen Ever After ride leads Disney list for most evacuation calls
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-s4-ride-evacs-disney-20180816-story.html

Frozen accounts for over 20% of Disney World ride evacuations with 113 of the 550 evacuations since July 2016.


----------



## dlavender

jade1 said:


> That's great. It got some pretty negative responses when first announced. Its become a huge success. Just grabbed FoP for end of Oct but was still a struggle.
> 
> I still hope they improve the bio lighting at night though.
> 
> Cameras actually make it look better than when really there, but still amazing, esp in the day IMO.



The land is good, but I agree on the lighting.  It's pitch black in some areas.  If it looked as good as the pictures, it would be amazing.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Here's a fun new statistic:
> 
> Epcot's Frozen Ever After ride leads Disney list for most evacuation calls
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-s4-ride-evacs-disney-20180816-story.html
> 
> Frozen accounts for over 20% of Disney World ride evacuations with 113 of the 550 evacuations since it opened.


Interesting list. My only evac is the one on the bottom of the list, SSE.


----------



## dlavender

The Pho said:


> Here's a fun new statistic:
> 
> Epcot's Frozen Ever After ride leads Disney list for most evacuation calls
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-s4-ride-evacs-disney-20180816-story.html
> 
> Frozen accounts for over 20% of Disney World ride evacuations with 113 of the 550 evacuations since it opened.



Surprised at that list.  POTC is 50 years old, you think they would have figured that one out..... (or is it because it's 50 years old?)


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> Interesting list. My only evac is the one on the bottom of the list, SSE.



That's the only one I want to get evacuated from, especially at the top so I can see what's still up there.


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> That's the only one I want to get evacuated from, especially at the top so I can see what's still up there.


I got evacuated on the descent. I was kind of mad about that. Still cool to see though.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Interesting list. My only evac is the one on the bottom of the list, SSE.


My list is pretty long, all three Space titled rides, tower of terror, seven dwarves, Pooh, toy story mania, Star Tours, test track, figment, Haunted Mansion, little mermaid, pirates, thunder, splash, small world, buzz, carousel of progress, people mover, Great Movie Ride, Universe of energy, it goes on some more.  

My two favorite evacuations were for Pooh because I got some great pictures, and for Tower of Terror because I got to walk around and see the mechanics.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> My list is pretty long, all three Space titled rides, tower of terror, seven dwarves, Pooh, toy story mania, Star Tours, test track, figment, Haunted Mansion, little mermaid, pirates, thunder, splash, small world, buzz, carousel of progress, people mover, Great Movie Ride, Universe of energy, it goes on some more.
> 
> My two favorite evacuations were for Pooh because I got some great pictures, and for Tower of Terror because I got to walk around and see the mechanics.


Wow that is a lot!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

The Pho said:


> Here's a fun new statistic:
> 
> Epcot's Frozen Ever After ride leads Disney list for most evacuation calls
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-s4-ride-evacs-disney-20180816-story.html
> 
> Frozen accounts for over 20% of Disney World ride evacuations with 113 of the 550 evacuations since July 2016.


That's an interesting statistic. The only rides I have ever been evacuated off didn't make this list. One is not open anymore and the other still is.

Those rides are...

1. Tower of Terror (BEST EXPERIENCE EVER!!!  )
2. Great Movie Ride


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Something Spooktacular is Waiting for You this Halloween Season at Disney World Floral & Gifts


----------



## Tigger's ally

dlavender said:


> Surprised at that list.  POTC is 50 years old, you think they would have figured that one out..... (or is it because it's 50 years old?)



I never did break down till I hit 50!  Now it's something new everytime I wake up!    ARGHH!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Wow that is a lot!


 
Makes me wonder if Pho is taking flash bulb pictures on the rides ?????


----------



## rteetz

*News*

A Cast Member's Amputated Finger Could Cost Walt Disney World $10,000 in OSHA Fines


----------



## danikoski

The Pho said:


> My list is pretty long, all three Space titled rides, tower of terror, seven dwarves, Pooh, toy story mania, Star Tours, test track, figment, Haunted Mansion, little mermaid, pirates, thunder, splash, small world, buzz, carousel of progress, people mover, Great Movie Ride, Universe of energy, it goes on some more.
> 
> My two favorite evacuations were for Pooh because I got some great pictures, and for Tower of Terror because I got to walk around and see the mechanics.



Wow...do people still ride rides with you? Just joking. That is one long list, though, and I wouldn't have expected some of them, like CoP.

I've been evacuated off IASW. Listened to 30 minutes of that song, and then they evacuated us. My mom refused to ride that ride the rest of the trip. I think I was like ten or so.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Magical Dining offers come to Disney Springs restaurants


----------



## The Pho

danikoski said:


> Wow...do people still ride rides with you? Just joking. That is one long list, though, and I wouldn't have expected some of them, like CoP.
> 
> I've been evacuated off IASW. Listened to 30 minutes of that song, and then they evacuated us. My mom refused to ride that ride the rest of the trip. I think I was like ten or so.



Well it's a lot but it's also over the course of 28 years with a lot trips.  Some may consider it bad luck, but to me it's a new way to see the rides, I kind of enjoy them depending on which ride.   Breakdowns also mean lots of extra free fastpasses.   What I really want is a Dinosaur evacuation, but no luck yet.


----------



## splash327

The Pho said:


> My list is pretty long, all three Space titled rides, tower of terror, seven dwarves, Pooh, toy story mania, Star Tours, test track, figment, Haunted Mansion, little mermaid, pirates, thunder, splash, small world, buzz, carousel of progress, people mover, Great Movie Ride, Universe of energy, it goes on some more.
> 
> My two favorite evacuations were for Pooh because I got some great pictures, and for Tower of Terror because I got to walk around and see the mechanics.



Remind me never to go to the park with you.


----------



## Ambehnke

The Pho said:


> Well it's a lot but it's also over the course of 28 years with a lot trips.  Some may consider it bad luck, but to me it's a new way to see the rides, I kind of enjoy them depending on which ride.   Breakdowns also mean lots of extra free fastpasses.   What I really want is a Dinosaur evacuation, but no luck yet.


My husband got evacuated off of dinosaur but it was just as he was getting on. So he didn’t see anything fun. Boo.


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> A Cast Member's Amputated Finger Could Cost Walt Disney World $10,000 in OSHA Fines


As an industrial safety professional, I can say these late reports are rarely on purpose. In most cases like this, the individual was involved in a incident and sent to the hospital. At the time, the finger was still attached so no report to OSHA is needed. The hospital decides to remove the finger and sends the individual on their way. Usually, it takes 7-14 days to receive medical documentation from the ER so any follow ups must be made with the individual directly. In my experience, when someone is given time off work for an injury like this, they are extremely hard to communicate with (don't answer their phone or email, don't show up for incident analyses or follow up appts with the employer's physicians). So, most likely, this was reported on the day the amputation was discovered. 

Sorry for the long boring post but when I see something related to my field I get excited. lol.


----------



## BigRed98

*Rumor*

Zendaya Being Looked at to Play Ariel in Disney's Live Action "The Little Mermaid"


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> Zendaya Being Looked at to Play Ariel in Disney's Live Action "The Little Mermaid"


She's okay but I'd rather they use someone else. Maybe someone more under the radar.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> She's okay but I'd rather they use someone else. Maybe someone more under the radar.




How about a real redhead lol


----------



## Helvetica

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> Zendaya Being Looked at to Play Ariel in Disney's Live Action "The Little Mermaid"








...If she's good, I don't really care. I guess we'll see. Hopefully, they maintain the red hair since it was a pretty big design choice in the animated film. (The executives wanted a blonde Ariel)

I'm not really familiar with the actress. Does she have a Broadway musical background?


----------



## Lee Matthews

BigRed98 said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> Zendaya Being Looked at to Play Ariel in Disney's Live Action "The Little Mermaid"



Not with those eyebrows she isn't


----------



## rteetz

Helvetica said:


> ...If she's good, I don't really care. I guess we'll see. Hopefully, they maintain the red hair since it was a pretty big design choice in the animated film. (The executives wanted a blonde Ariel)
> 
> I'm not really familiar with the actress. Does she have a Broadway musical background?


She has a Disney channel background. 

She was also in The Greatest Showman.


----------



## Iowamomof4

The Pho said:


> My list is pretty long, all three Space titled rides, tower of terror, seven dwarves, Pooh, toy story mania, Star Tours, test track, figment, Haunted Mansion, little mermaid, pirates, thunder, splash, small world, buzz, carousel of progress, people mover, Great Movie Ride, Universe of energy, it goes on some more.
> 
> My two favorite evacuations were for Pooh because I got some great pictures, and for Tower of Terror because I got to walk around and see the mechanics.



Remind me not to get on a ride with you!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Jambo! New Merchandise for Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge Released


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BREAKING: Walt Disney World Table Service Restaurants Now Only Provide Straws By Request


----------



## Phicinfan

The Pho said:


> My list is pretty long, all three Space titled rides, tower of terror, seven dwarves, Pooh, toy story mania, Star Tours, test track, figment, Haunted Mansion, little mermaid, pirates, thunder, splash, small world, buzz, carousel of progress, people mover, Great Movie Ride, Universe of energy, it goes on some more.
> 
> My two favorite evacuations were for Pooh because I got some great pictures, and for Tower of Terror because I got to walk around and see the mechanics.


So what you are saying is, if we see you get on a ride, let others go in front of us yes?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Aulani, A Disney Resort & Spa Operating Under Normal Conditions as Hurricane Lane Approaches Oahu


----------



## sherlockmiles

The Pho said:


> Here's a fun new statistic:
> 
> Epcot's Frozen Ever After ride leads Disney list for most evacuation calls
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-s4-ride-evacs-disney-20180816-story.html
> 
> Frozen accounts for over 20% of Disney World ride evacuations with 113 of the 550 evacuations since July 2016.




We never were able to make it onto this ride last year......


----------



## sherlockmiles

The Pho said:


> My list is pretty long, all three Space titled rides, tower of terror, seven dwarves, Pooh, toy story mania, Star Tours, test track, figment, Haunted Mansion, little mermaid, pirates, thunder, splash, small world, buzz, carousel of progress, people mover, Great Movie Ride, Universe of energy, it goes on some more.
> 
> My two favorite evacuations were for Pooh because I got some great pictures, and for Tower of Terror because I got to walk around and see the mechanics.




LOL - I'll try and avoid riding with you.


----------



## wareagle57

The Pho said:


> My list is pretty long, all three Space titled rides, tower of terror, seven dwarves, Pooh, toy story mania, Star Tours, test track, figment, Haunted Mansion, little mermaid, pirates, thunder, splash, small world, buzz, carousel of progress, people mover, Great Movie Ride, Universe of energy, it goes on some more.
> 
> My two favorite evacuations were for Pooh because I got some great pictures, and for Tower of Terror because I got to walk around and see the mechanics.



This is awesome. I'm still waiting for my first one. I'm sure I'll get my share of them once I move there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

News/review/list

Food Network’s top Orlando Theme Park Restaurants:

https://www.foodnetwork.com/restaurants/photos/best-restaurants-orlando-theme-parks

Ton for Disney Springs - Also Spice Road Table and Monsier Paul from EPCOT and Woody’s Lunch Box among others


----------



## WebmasterJackie

wareagle57 said:


> Do people on the Mom's Panel get paid?


It is not a paid position. Below is the official info from the site on what Disney gives each panelist in return for their service on the panel.

"_Panelists have received/will receive a Walt Disney World® Resort or Disneyland® Resort vacation for panelist and up to three family members and/or park tickets for their participation on the Disney Parks Moms Panel. The views expressed in the Panel are those of the panelists, who are independent contractors. These views are not intended to reflect the opinions of Disney Destinations, its affiliates, its management, its agents or its employees and have not been reviewed or approved by Disney Destinations prior to posting._"


----------



## fatmanatee

The Pho said:


> My list is pretty long, all three Space titled rides, tower of terror, seven dwarves, Pooh, toy story mania, Star Tours, test track, figment, Haunted Mansion, little mermaid, pirates, thunder, splash, small world, buzz, carousel of progress, people mover, Great Movie Ride, Universe of energy, it goes on some more.
> 
> My two favorite evacuations were for Pooh because I got some great pictures, and for Tower of Terror because I got to walk around and see the mechanics.


That's incredible. I was stuck on Pirates at DL for an hour but they didn't evacuate us. I was kinda hoping for it even if I ended up a bit wet, would have been an interesting walk.


----------



## Firebird060

WebmasterJackie said:


> It is not a paid position. Below is the official info from the site on what Disney gives each panelist in return for their service on the panel.
> 
> "_Panelists have received/will receive a Walt Disney World® Resort or Disneyland® Resort vacation for panelist and up to three family members and/or park tickets for their participation on the Disney Parks Moms Panel. The views expressed in the Panel are those of the panelists, who are independent contractors. These views are not intended to reflect the opinions of Disney Destinations, its affiliates, its management, its agents or its employees and have not been reviewed or approved by Disney Destinations prior to posting._"




See Reetz depending on Restrictions it might make it so you can Attend d23 next year or least be in Cali for it


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> Here's a fun new statistic:
> 
> Epcot's Frozen Ever After ride leads Disney list for most evacuation calls
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-s4-ride-evacs-disney-20180816-story.html
> 
> Frozen accounts for over 20% of Disney World ride evacuations with 113 of the 550 evacuations since July 2016.


Happened to us last week!


----------



## etherealcaitiff

TheMaxRebo said:


> News/review/list
> 
> Food Network’s top Orlando Theme Park Restaurants:
> 
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/restaurants/photos/best-restaurants-orlando-theme-parks
> 
> Ton for Disney Springs - Also Spice Road Table and Monsier Paul from EPCOT and Woody’s Lunch Box among others



Opinions are subjective and blah blah blah,

How in the world are Mythos or Woody's Lunch Box on this list? I'm really happy to see Artist Point get some love as it's been my favorite for years, also a nice mention for Soupa Saiyan.  It's a shame that the honor is kind of diminished by them being on the same list as a place that serves a plain grilled cheese or tater tots as their main entrees.


----------



## The Pho

fatmanatee said:


> That's incredible. I was stuck on Pirates at DL for an hour but they didn't evacuate us. I was kinda hoping for it even if I ended up a bit wet, would have been an interesting walk.


Walking through the rides makes it a pretty cool experience.   You never get a chance to do it otherwise, and walking lets you notice so much more that you miss out on.  You can see from new angles and get close up.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Indiana Jones Adventure Mara-glyphics Decoder is Coming to the Play Disney Parks App


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Yacht & Beach Club Resort’s New Regatta Run Offers Exercise and Some Awesome Gifts


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Pandora’s Beloved Lumpia Snack Is Still Available at Animal Kingdom Despite Erroneous Reports


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney's Live-Action Pinocchio Movie Hopes To Film Next Year


----------



## TheMaxRebo

etherealcaitiff said:


> Opinions are subjective and blah blah blah,
> 
> How in the world are Mythos or Woody's Lunch Box on this list? I'm really happy to see Artist Point get some love as it's been my favorite for years, also a nice mention for Soupa Saiyan.  It's a shame that the honor is kind of diminished by them being on the same list as a place that serves a plain grilled cheese or tater tots as their main entrees.



I was surprised to see that and also Bar 17 given how new they - seems like they made the list just because they get a lot of chatter for being new

I guess the idea is they are good places to go to for what they are - I mean you can’t really compare Monsier Paul and 50s Prome Time either as they are totally different experiences but I take it that “for these types of different dining styles/experiences these are the ones we recommend” .... maybe would have been better to segment by type


----------



## hertamaniac

etherealcaitiff said:


> Opinions are subjective and blah blah blah,
> 
> How in the world are Mythos or Woody's Lunch Box on this list? I'm really happy to see Artist Point get some love as it's been my favorite for years, also a nice mention for Soupa Saiyan.  It's a shame that the honor is kind of diminished by them being on the same list as a place that serves a plain grilled cheese or tater tots as their main entrees.



You're right....there doesn't seem to be a consistent rate/style and even a few of these are not in the parks.  As such, I will agree with the reviewer that Q'Kenan is stellar for value/taste for Venezuelan food (it's actually fairly close to Disney Springs ~5 miles).  If they are going to extend the radius for seafood lovers they should have mentioned Winter Park Fish Company.


----------



## wareagle57

etherealcaitiff said:


> Opinions are subjective and blah blah blah,
> 
> How in the world are Mythos or Woody's Lunch Box on this list? I'm really happy to see Artist Point get some love as it's been my favorite for years, also a nice mention for Soupa Saiyan.  It's a shame that the honor is kind of diminished by them being on the same list as a place that serves a plain grilled cheese or tater tots as their main entrees.



Isn't Mythos regarded as the best QS in Universal Parks?


----------



## mikebb

The Pho said:


> Here's a fun new statistic:
> 
> Epcot's Frozen Ever After ride leads Disney list for most evacuation calls
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-s4-ride-evacs-disney-20180816-story.html
> 
> Frozen accounts for over 20% of Disney World ride evacuations with 113 of the 550 evacuations since July 2016.



Interesting stat. Just one data point, the last time we tried to ride FEA we got in line 20 minutes after the park opened and were only in line for 5-10 minutes before they closed the ride (and iirc it didn't reopen for a better portion of the rest of the day.)


----------



## jade1

wareagle57 said:


> Isn't Mythos regarded as the best QS in Universal Parks?



I think you are correct, we actually prefer Leaky Cauldron though.


----------



## rteetz

*News* 

Disney's Beach Club Resort Update: Exterior Facade Refurbishment Continues


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Great Irish Hooley Returns to Raglan Road Irish Pub & Restaurant This Labor Day Weekend


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Everything You Need to Know About Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party at Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Everything You Need to Know About Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party at Magic Kingdom Park


No mention of ride alterations.   I was hoping they'd do something special like they are for the Halloween parties more than just the Jingle Cruise switchover.  Not sure if I'll make a trip down for this if it's just the same.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> No mention of ride alterations.   I was hoping they'd do something special like they are for the Halloween parties more than just the Jingle Cruise switchover.  Not sure if I'll make a trip down for this if it's just the same.


Yeah surprised they didn't announce anything new unless they will announce new things later.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Millennium Falcon” Spotted On A Set For “Star Wars: Episode IX”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Photos Emerge Of Chewbacca, Finn and Poe Filming “Star Wars: Episode IX”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> Isn't Mythos regarded as the best QS in Universal Parks?



Pretty sure Mythos is table service and it has won awards in the past for bet theme park restaurant .... though I know whenever the DIS speaks of it/did review they very much felt that award was NOT warranted


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pretty sure Mythos is table service and it has won awards in the past for bet theme park restaurant .... though I know whenever the DIS speaks of it/did review they very much felt that award was NOT warranted


Not sure an award from a theme park blog site it really an award.


----------



## Lsdolphin

So if they are going to stop providing plastic straws does that also mean no more plastic lids or had they not been giving those at all anyway?


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Not sure an award from a theme park blog site it really an award.


It is if you need to fill tables.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Not sure an award from a theme park blog site it really an award.



The banner they hang up seems to imply *they* think it is a big deal


----------



## Lsdolphin

Anyone have any idea why TP would list MK with a crowd level of *1* for Friday, 8/31 which is the beginning of the holiday weekend and have Monday, Labour Day as a *4 ?*


----------



## rteetz

Lsdolphin said:


> Anyone have any idea why TP would list MK with a crowd level of *1* for Friday, 8/31 which is the beginning of the holiday weekend and have Monday, Labour Day as a *4 ?*


They must feel that won’t be a busy day? I know a lot of schools around me start right during that week. I’m sure that number will still change before that date.


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> They must feel that won’t be a busy day? I know a lot of schools around me start right during that week. I’m sure that number will still change before that date.


I have not looked but I assume MNSSHP is taking place that night which always effects crowd levels also.


----------



## rteetz

TomServo27 said:


> I have not looked but I assume MNSSHP is taking place that night which always effects crowd levels also.


Yep didn’t think of that.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Lsdolphin said:


> Anyone have any idea why TP would list MK with a crowd level of *1* for Friday, 8/31 which is the beginning of the holiday weekend and have Monday, Labour Day as a *4 ?*







rteetz said:


> They must feel that won’t be a busy day? I know a lot of schools around me start right during that week. I’m sure that number will still change before that date.




Actually both nights Fri, 8/31 and Mon 9/3 are MNSSHP nites and we are trying to decide which might be less crowded.  I thought that with kids going to school day after Labor Day that 9/3 would be less crowded however according to TP, the Friday 8/31 is predicted to have the lower crowd levels. Wondering whether Lower crowd levels during the day necessarily relates to party crowd levels. Decisions decisions....


----------



## TomServo27

Lsdolphin said:


> Actually both nights Fri, 8/31 and Mon 9/3 are MNSSHP nites and we are trying to decide which might be less crowded.  I thought that with kids going to school day after Labor Day that 9/3 would be less crowded however according to TP, the Friday 8/31 is predicted to have the lower crowd levels. Wondering whether Lower crowd levels during the day necessarily relates to party crowd levels. Decisions decisions....


Monday is almost always a busy day for MK and Friday is usually one the less crowded days. With the holiday and the party on Monday it’s not a normal Monday though. And yes the party does effect crowds during the day if someone does not have a hopper they would probably not chose a party day.


----------



## Lsdolphin

TomServo27 said:


> Monday is almost always a busy day for MK and Friday is usually one the less crowded days. With the holiday and the party on Monday it’s not a normal Monday though. And yes the party does effect crowds during the day if someone does not have a hopper they would probably not chose a party day.




So which MNSSHP would you choose to attend the Friday, 8/31 or the Monday, 9/3 (labor day)???


----------



## TomServo27

Lsdolphin said:


> So which MNSSHP would you choose to attend the Friday, 8/31 or the Monday, 9/3 (labor day)???


TP has 9/3 and 8/31 ranked 12 and 13 so seems like the parties should be about the same probably just go with whatever day works best with the rest of your plans. I normally avoid MK on Monday but I think the holiday and the party completely changes that.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pretty sure Mythos is table service and it has won awards in the past for bet theme park restaurant .... though I know whenever the DIS speaks of it/did review they very much felt that award was NOT warranted



It's actually pretty decent. Definitely not the best theme park restaurant in Orlando, but far from the worst. I do think it depends upon what you order. The interior and views are amazing though.



Lsdolphin said:


> Actually both nights Fri, 8/31 and Mon 9/3 are MNSSHP nites and we are trying to decide which might be less crowded.  I thought that with kids going to school day after Labor Day that 9/3 would be less crowded however according to TP, the Friday 8/31 is predicted to have the lower crowd levels. Wondering whether Lower crowd levels during the day necessarily relates to party crowd levels. Decisions decisions....



Many places have already gone back to school, including Orlando, so they won't have vacation on that Friday. However, everyone has vacation on Monday


----------



## Lsdolphin

soniam said:


> It's actually pretty decent. Definitely not the best theme park restaurant in Orlando, but far from the worst. I do think it depends upon what you order. The interior and views are amazing though.
> 
> 
> 
> Many places have already gone back to school, including Orlando, so they won't have vacation on that Friday. However, everyone has vacation on Monday




Hmmm. So local families might be more likely to bring their kids on Friday after school with no school the next day instead of on the Monday when the next day would be school day!  I am over thinking this and as another poster pointed out according to TP predictions the 2 parties will probably be around same crowd levels.  So I just noticed that Dis guest list for the party on 8/31 is very short compared to list for Labor Day party! Interesting


----------



## soniam

Lsdolphin said:


> Hmmm. So local families might be more likely to bring their kids on Friday after school with no school the next day instead of on the Monday when the next day would be school day!  I am over thinking this and as another poster pointed out according to TP predictions the 2 parties will probably be around same crowd levels.



I was more referring to out of towners not coming into town on Friday. It's probably a coin toss though.


----------



## osully

Wow I can't believe the Millenium Falcon is back!

I'm intrigued by those Star Wars horses! Can't wait to see if there will be another cute creature or droid for this movie. I honestly love BB8 and the Porgs SO MUCH. 

Can't wait to have an idea of what the story will be for Ep 9...


----------



## Helvetica

Those horses look very upset about their masks, but my horses hate their fly masks too so it's not really surprising.

It will be interesting to see what they do to them in post.


----------



## Ginger03

TomServo27 said:


> TP has 9/3 and 8/31 ranked 12 and 13 so seems like the parties should be about the same probably just go with whatever day works best with the rest of your plans. I normally avoid MK on Monday but I think the holiday and the party completely changes that.


What are the party prices? If one party is more expensive, Disney is probably predicting higher attendance.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Firebird060 said:


> Honestly they prob need more Men and Dads on the Moms Panel. I know I myself have a ridiculous amount of Park knowledge and have Planned alot of trips down to the detail both for myself and others. I understand that the travel agent market tends to be more female dominated but there are some of us out there with a y chromosome that have decent insight, and I think Rteetz could be a great contributor to a panel like that for Disney. Even though families are a core targeted demographic for Disney and for whatever reason Society places the expectation for planning vacations on Moms, there is still plenty of us weird males with lots of insight.


Yep! I am the planner in our family. Disney, Short weekend getaways, dining reservations ... everything!  My wife want's nothing to do with the planning part. She always says "whatever you think dear" lol


----------



## Lsdolphin

Ginger03 said:


> What are the party prices? If one party is more expensive, Disney is probably predicting higher attendance.





Ah ha!  AP price for 8/31 is $74 and AP price for 9/3 is $70!!


----------



## osully

I loved the Halloween party but I’m hoping to go to the Xmas party next time we go!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Photos Emerge Of Chewbacca, Finn and Poe Filming “Star Wars: Episode IX”



At least it looks like Poe and Finn will have some scenes together.

Doubt that the horses will stay horses.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Everything You Need to Know About Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party at Magic Kingdom Park



Should have called the article 'everything you already knew about Mickey's very merry Christmas party at the magic kingdom'.


----------



## skier_pete

Lsdolphin said:


> Anyone have any idea why TP would list MK with a crowd level of *1* for Friday, 8/31 which is the beginning of the holiday weekend and have Monday, Labour Day as a *4 ?*



Friday is a Halloween party. The park will likely be empty in the morning, or at least relatively as it is an EMH day. By 4 PM will be more crowded.

We will be at the park that morning, so I'll let you know if it's really a one.


----------



## tlmadden73

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> At least it looks like Poe and Finn will have some scenes together.
> 
> Doubt that the horses will stay horses.


Thank goodness. Thinking about how the Last Jedi ruined so much that was set up in Force Awakens (like the emerging "buddy" friendship of Finn and Poe). Having no screen time together in the last movie was disappointing.  (Well that and other things that hasn't already been said). Make these characters likable again JJ!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

tlmadden73 said:


> Thank goodness. Thinking about how the Last Jedi ruined so much that was set up in Force Awakens (like the emerging "buddy" friendship of Finn and Poe). Having no screen time together in the last movie was disappointing.  (Well that and other things that hasn't already been said). Make these characters likable again JJ!



I loved those two together.

They had a tiny bit of screen time together in last Jedi but I wanted more. 

I think that's one thing I disliked about last Jedi. All the main three: Poe, Finn and Rey had great chemistry together (except obviously Rey and poe who didn't meet). Then last Jedi takes them all away from each other.


----------



## tlmadden73

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I loved those two together.
> 
> They had a tiny bit of screen time together in last Jedi but I wanted more.
> 
> I think that's one thing I disliked about last Jedi. All the main three: Poe, Finn and Rey had great chemistry together (except obviously Rey and poe who didn't meet). Then last Jedi takes them all away from each other.


The problem with having a different director for each movie. There was no "vision" for the entire trilogy as a whole .. just a new director who just wanted the story to go in his own direction (too much). Either Rian ignored the things JJ set up in VII or JJ just never shared his ideas. *shrug*. I am glad JJ has the reins over IX as opposed to yet another director.


----------



## The Pho

tlmadden73 said:


> The problem with having a different director for each movie. There was no "vision" for the entire trilogy as a whole .. just a new director who just wanted the story to go in his own direction (too much). Either Rian ignored the things JJ set up in VII or JJ just never shared his ideas. *shrug*. I am glad JJ has the reins over IX as opposed to yet another director.


Different directors worked pretty well for the original trilogy.   The problem is they had no plan for the trilogy.   No arcs were written beforehand, Rian Johnson was given nearly full control of where to take the story and naturally he disagreed with Abrams on where to go.   It lead to a story that doesn't feel like a trilogy.  You don't need every detail written but having some sort of idea of where you're heading is fairly important to coherence.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Resort Update – They’ve Come To Suck Your Blood


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: EVEN MORE Brand New Disney Vacation Club Merchandise Checks in at Walt Disney World


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> Different directors worked pretty well for the original trilogy.   The problem is they had no plan for the trilogy.   No arcs were written beforehand, Rian Johnson was given nearly full control of where to take the story and naturally he disagreed with Abrams on where to go.   It lead to a story that doesn't feel like a trilogy.  You don't need every detail written but having some sort of idea of where you're heading is fairly important to coherence.


Right .. the "Luke Skywalker map" thing from Force Awakens felt like a typical JJ Abrams "MacGuffin" where something is there for a plot device, but it never feels like he writes those to a conclusion.  We've seen it in Alias, Lost, etc.  He loves a good mystery to draw us in, but never seems to have a good conclusion to that mystery.

So in all likelihood, even Abrams didn't know where the Force Awakens plot was going to go. What happens when they find Luke? What happens with the galaxy after the government is blown up and the enemies giant weapon is destroyed (apparently nothing). 

I always thought the second movie should have been about the search for Luke, a chase through space trying to get to him.

So I agree. . .that is the downside to this trilogy .. some great, fun new characters, but no coherent 3-part plot.


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: EVEN MORE Brand New Disney Vacation Club Merchandise Checks in at Walt Disney World



Why do they insist on graphics on the back of the hoodie?   I see so many tops, jackets, or hoodies I would purchase, until I look at the back.


----------



## jade1

tlmadden73 said:


> Right .. the "Luke Skywalker map" thing from Force Awakens
> 
> even Abrams didn't know where the Force Awakens plot was going to go. What happens when they find Luke? .



Well the obvious choice would *not* be tossing the saber and saying I "hid" (like a scaredy cat) so nobody would find me (hence....the map).


----------



## tlmadden73

jade1 said:


> Well the obvious choice would *not* be tossing the saber and saying I "hid" (like a scaredy cat) so nobody would find me (hence....the map).


Stop it . .don't get me started.  Was Rian so blind he didn't see all the gaping plot holes he created? Why would Luke Skywalker create a MAP if he wanted to be a hermit? Even so, how did the map get separated? Why? This isn't a pirates treasure.


----------



## Helvetica

tlmadden73 said:


> Stop it . .don't get me started.  Was Rian so blind he didn't see all the gaping plot holes he created? Why would Luke Skywalker create a MAP if he wanted to be a hermit? Even so, how did the map get separated? Why? This isn't a pirates treasure.








C-3PO did it because they're all jerks to droids.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

tlmadden73 said:


> Stop it . .don't get me started.  Was Rian so blind he didn't see all the gaping plot holes he created? Why would Luke Skywalker create a MAP if he wanted to be a hermit? Even so, how did the map get separated? Why? This isn't a pirates treasure.


The map wasn’t to Luke. It was to the original Jedi temple.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New “PatcheD” Patch Collection Coming to Disney Parks in October


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Logo for Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort Released


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Disneyland Resort Update – They’ve Come To Suck Your Blood



Kinda related but were those Haunted Mansion doom buggy figures limited edition? Just went to see if they're being sold online and they're going for 45 bucks on ebay (they retail for 15).


----------



## rteetz

fatmanatee said:


> Kinda related but were those Haunted Mansion doom buggy figures limited edition? Just went to see if they're being sold online and they're going for 45 bucks on ebay (they retail for 15).


They were on ShopDisney. Not sure if they sold out on there. They sold out in the parks fairly quickly. Not sure if they got more.


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> They were on ShopDisney. Not sure if they sold out on there. They sold out in the parks fairly quickly. Not sure if they got more.


Agh, sold out on SD. Might be at DL in October so hopefully they get a restock.


----------



## rteetz

*News* 

Updated Guidemaps Coming to Epcot and Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New “PatcheD” Patch Collection Coming to Disney Parks in October



So I know I will get heat for this but I am not really into the whole pin thing ... but I actually think these are pretty cool and would be fun to put some in my Disney backpack or something similar


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They were on ShopDisney. Not sure if they sold out on there. They sold out in the parks fairly quickly. Not sure if they got more.



One thing I was hoping to get - will check if they have them back in stock.  Not surprised they sold so well though - they were pretty cool and shocked they were only like $15


----------



## The Pho

Guardians of the Galaxy 3 has officially been put on hold.

Production crews are being told to seek other work.


----------



## TomServo27

Dominic Monaghan to join the episode 9 cast. Just another JJ Abrams favorite feel like if Jennifer Garner wasn’t so busy taking Ben Affleck to rehab she would be in episode 9. 


https://deadline.com/2018/08/star-wars-episode-ix-dominic-monaghan-jj-abrams-1202451972/


----------



## dlavender

The Pho said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy 3 has officially been put on hold.
> 
> Production crews are being told to seek other work.




Here’s a link to the story:

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...y-3-production-hold-james-gunn-firing-1137400


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy 3 has officially been put on hold.
> 
> Production crews are being told to seek other work.


Not surprised really.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Is Releasing “The Nightmare Before Christmas: 25th Anniversary Edition” Blu-ray On September 4th


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Thomas Mann Cast as Jim Dear For Disney’s Live Action “Lady And The Tramp”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BREAKING: Walt Disney World Counter Service Restaurants Starting to Remove Drink Lids


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Walt Disney World Counter Service Restaurants Starting to Remove Drink Lids



_“Cast members at Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Cafe indicated that the number of guests spilling drinks was up exponentially due to the change.”_

I’m stunned. 

Some of the comments about this on twitter have been hilarious. https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1033135330592022528


----------



## DisneyBabies

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New “PatcheD” Patch Collection Coming to Disney Parks in October





TheMaxRebo said:


> So I know I will get heat for this but I am not really into the whole pin thing ... but I actually think these are pretty cool and would be fun to put some in my Disney backpack or something similar



I am loving these patches!

We just moved and our Disney World backpack that we bought at the parks years ago is buried in storage somewhere. We are going to WDW in 9 days, so I told DH we should buy a plain backpack and add these patches to it. There goes my souvenir money ...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Walt Disney World Counter Service Restaurants Starting to Remove Drink Lids



I am all for reducing waste where it makes sense but just not sure this is the best way to do it.  Those paper cups are designed so some of the structural integrity comes from when the lid is on - and obviously will be more spilling.

Can they refill a reusable mug that I bring from home or something?  I know there are health code laws or something but seems like enabling that or allowing the reusable mugs to be used in the parks would reduce even more waste than just not having lids


----------



## Ambehnke

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am all for reducing waste where it makes sense but just not sure this is the best way to do it.  Those paper cups are designed so some of the structural integrity comes from when the lid is on - and obviously will be more spilling.
> 
> Can they refill a reusable mug that I bring from home or something?  I know there are health code laws or something but seems like enabling that or allowing the reusable mugs to be used in the parks would reduce even more waste than just not having lids


Just pour it into your reusable mug. We always do that with our water. Waste of a cup which is sad but still works for any health code.


----------



## MommaBerd

The Pho said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy 3 has officially been put on hold.
> 
> Production crews are being told to seek other work.



So sad...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ambehnke said:


> Just pour it into your reusable mug. We always do that with our water. Waste of a cup which is sad but still works for any health code.



I guess we will do that - though does feel like a waste of a cup.  Generally we just get water anyway and tend to bring some with us to the parks.  But if the kids have something sugary/sticky/etc no way I will risk them not having a lid


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Walt Disney World Counter Service Restaurants Starting to Remove Drink Lids



I feel like there are other things that could be removed from the parks that would have a more significant impact on the environment than straws and lids, and that could be added, such as allowing/beginning the use of refillable mugs in the parks.


----------



## The Pho

Walt Disney World and union reach tentative deal for $15/hour wages by 2021
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-disney-union-contract-20180822-story.html

Sounds like the cast members are getting gifts for the 50th.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Walt Disney World and union reach tentative deal for $15/hour wages by 2021
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-bz-disney-union-contract-20180822-story.html
> 
> Sounds like the cast members are getting gifts for the 50th.



Obviously the details matter in any negotiation but on the surface to staedily increase minimum pay up to $15, give out the $1,000 and this on top of the paying for some higher education I think this is all good for CMs and seems like a reasonable offer from disney


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously the details matter in any negotiation but on the surface to staedily increase minimum pay up to $15, give out the $1,000 and this on top of the paying for some higher education I think this is all good for CMs and seems like a reasonable offer from disney


I’m sure Disney has made out well with the tax cuts, and the intention of the bill was to invest that money into hiring, retention, and infrastructure (i.e. jobs). I’m glad they seem to be doing right by their employees AND their stockholders.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> I’m sure Disney has made out well with the tax cuts, and the intention of the bill was to invest that money into hiring, retention, and infrastructure (i.e. jobs). I’m glad they seem to be doing right by their employees AND their stockholders.



Oh sure - I am positive Disney is doing just fine and not caving to a deal that is bad for hem.  But considering the starting point this seems reasonable to both sides


----------



## wareagle57

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> _“Cast members at Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Cafe indicated that the number of guests spilling drinks was up exponentially due to the change.”_
> 
> I’m stunned.
> 
> Some of the comments about this on twitter have been hilarious. https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1033135330592022528



Cosmic Rays is actually what came to mind immediately when I read this. It’s actually my favorite QS but I get anxiety every time I go there and I’m trying to navigate around finding our table with things sliding around the slippery trays and people walking every which way.

I’m all for eliminating waste, but Disney needs to come up with a solution that is better for everyone. Not worse. Sell cups that guests can reuse at a fair price. Even charge for refills if you want. But as it is they are just cutting costs and making making  worse experience for cast and guests. Freaking SIX FLAGS has this one figured out better than Disney.


----------



## SG131

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> _“Cast members at Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Cafe indicated that the number of guests spilling drinks was up exponentially due to the change.”_
> 
> I’m stunned.
> 
> Some of the comments about this on twitter have been hilarious. https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1033135330592022528


I’m actually really annoyed about the lid thing. These cups are definitely weaker without the lids and if they want to go lidless they should use stronger cups (which would eliminate the money savings). I have tennis elbow in both arms and when it flares up I get a lot clumsier. I was hoping to go bagless for my solo December trip so I’d rather not carry around a mug. 

Luckily I’m not going with any kids this time cause if I was that would be another big issue with spilling. They should at least let you ask for lids. Last time I went we also put our sodas in the drink holder attached to the stroller, that wouldn’t work without a lid and the mug wouldn’t have fit in our holder. They’re already charging so much and then they’re going to pinch pennies on stuff like this. Very frustrating.


----------



## Gusey

Haven't the cups at Animal Kingdom been without plastic lids and straws since it opened? Just seems like they are continuing that scheme across the rest of the parks


----------



## SG131

Gusey said:


> Haven't the cups at Animal Kingdom been without plastic lids and straws since it opened? Just seems like they are continuing that scheme across the rest of the parks


I’m not sure, I don’t usually eat at AK. In a 9 day trip the closest I got last time was rainforest cafe outside the gate. We did use a couple snack credits for bottled soda.


----------



## Amy11401

SG131 said:


> I’m actually really annoyed about the lid thing. These cups are definitely weaker without the lids and if they want to go lidless they should use stronger cups (which would eliminate the money savings). I have tennis elbow in both arms and when it flares up I get a lot clumsier. I was hoping to go bagless for my solo December trip so I’d rather not carry around a mug.
> 
> Luckily I’m not going with any kids this time cause if I was that would be another big issue with spilling. *They should at least let you ask for lids. *Last time I went we also put our sodas in the drink holder attached to the stroller, that wouldn’t work without a lid and the mug wouldn’t have fit in our holder. They’re already charging so much and then they’re going to pinch pennies on stuff like this. Very frustrating.


I thought that I read you could ask for lids.


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> Haven't the cups at Animal Kingdom been without plastic lids and straws since it opened? Just seems like they are continuing that scheme across the rest of the parks


AK had lids but no plastic straws. Instead they would give out paper straws.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Orange Bird, Cheshire Cat, Sequin Minnie Loungefly Backpacks and Wallets at Walt Disney World


----------



## circus4u

Disney reached a deal with unions that would hike the minimum wage for Walt Disney World Resort workers to $15 an hour by 2021
https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/25/news/companies/walt-disney-world-minimum-wage/index.html


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am all for reducing waste where it makes sense but just not sure this is the best way to do it.  Those paper cups are designed so some of the structural integrity comes from when the lid is on - and obviously will be more spilling.
> 
> Can they refill a reusable mug that I bring from home or something?  I know there are health code laws or something but seems like enabling that or allowing the reusable mugs to be used in the parks would reduce even more waste than just not having lids





wareagle57 said:


> Cosmic Rays is actually what came to mind immediately when I read this. It’s actually my favorite QS but I get anxiety every time I go there and I’m trying to navigate around finding our table with things sliding around the slippery trays and people walking every which way.
> 
> I’m all for eliminating waste, but Disney needs to come up with a solution that is better for everyone. Not worse. Sell cups that guests can reuse at a fair price. Even charge for refills if you want. But as it is they are just cutting costs and making making  worse experience for cast and guests. Freaking SIX FLAGS has this one figured out better than Disney.





SG131 said:


> I’m actually really annoyed about the lid thing. These cups are definitely weaker without the lids and if they want to go lidless they should use stronger cups (which would eliminate the money savings). I have tennis elbow in both arms and when it flares up I get a lot clumsier. I was hoping to go bagless for my solo December trip so I’d rather not carry around a mug.
> 
> Luckily I’m not going with any kids this time cause if I was that would be another big issue with spilling. They should at least let you ask for lids. Last time I went we also put our sodas in the drink holder attached to the stroller, that wouldn’t work without a lid and the mug wouldn’t have fit in our holder. They’re already charging so much and then they’re going to pinch pennies on stuff like this. Very frustrating.



You guys are saying exactly what I have been complaining about for a while. When I get a choice, I prefer no lid/straw to reduce waste. However, they have thinned the walls of the cups so much, that the minute I grab it, it caves in and spills everywhere. I guess we won't be purchasing any beverages, except free water, which I usually put in my refillable bottle. We will have stainless steel reusable straws, but I haven't seen any reusable lids I can't imagine trying to traverse the hell that is Pinocchio Village Haus looking for a table when it's busy, going up and down stairs, inside and outside, with no lid on my full drinks I just hope no one else spills there sticky drink on me; I hate sticky

I wonder if they are going to get rid of lids for hot beverages. They will either end up getting sued or have to use lukewarm water.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Pluto Character Greeting Location Closed for Refurbishment at Hollywood Studios Aug. 27-30


----------



## skier_pete

I was in Magic Kingdom for rope drop this morning and there was a line of maybe 300 people waiting for the Funko Splash Mountain release. People buying as many as they could carry. Kinda sad, clearly a "sell it on ebay situation". They really should limit these sales to 2 or 3 per person.


----------



## danikoski

dlavender said:


> Here’s a link to the story:
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...y-3-production-hold-james-gunn-firing-1137400



It seems it was only set to begin preproduction. The news, right now, affects about 20 people. Hopefully they will find a decent new director and be able to move forward with the movie without a huge delay. Maybe they still make a 2020 release date. We will see.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I was in Magic Kingdom for rope drop this morning and there was a line of maybe 300 people waiting for the Funko Splash Mountain release. People buying as many as they could carry. Kinda sad, clearly a "sell it on ebay situation". They really should limit these sales to 2 or 3 per person.


Limit was 10 per person. Disneyland’s limit was 5 per person.


----------



## samsteele

********** said:


> They really should limit these sales to 2 or 3 per person.


Agree. I was at Epcot's Anniversary last Fall and the lines to purchase merch were beyond belief. 90% of people in line had multiples of the same item. By mid morning, 3 to 4 people were all pushing and pulling at each of the few items that were still on display. I walked in and out of mouse gears fast. Just wait for Star Wars grand opening merch. Yikes.


----------



## skier_pete

Can confirm no lids at Cosmic Ray's. I can't upload a picture though...


----------



## BigRed98

Len Testa posted on twitter saying "Rumor is that upcoming Wilderness Lodge's Artist Point re-do will be Snow White/7 Dwarfs character dinner. Possible breakfast, lunch additions later."


----------



## Keels

BigRed98 said:


> Len Testa posted on twitter saying "Rumor is that upcoming Wilderness Lodge's Artist Point re-do will be Snow White/7 Dwarfs character dinner. Possible breakfast, lunch additions later."



Wow. If true, it would immediately become the most sought-after dinner ADR. I've seen those party lines to meet Snow and the Dwarves ...


----------



## MommaBerd

********** said:


> Can confirm no lids at Cosmic Ray's. I can't upload a picture though...



I would “like” this, but I don’t like this.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Wow. If true, it would immediately become the most sought-after dinner ADR. I've seen those party lines to meet Snow and the Dwarves ...


Yeah that would be nuts... I can’t imagine them having all seven and Snow White.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Yeah that would be nuts... I can’t imagine them having all seven and Snow White.



Heck, even if it’s just Snow and Dopey ... I sure would’ve booked that in a heartbeat for dinner at the conclusion of Marathon Weekend.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> Heck, even if it’s just Snow and Dopey ... I sure would’ve booked that in a heartbeat for dinner at the conclusion of Marathon Weekend.


Definitely!


----------



## preemiemama

rteetz said:


> Definitely!



Sorry- gotta have Grumpy as well.


----------



## Keels

They could do it like BoG where the Beast only meets in the lobby but makes his way through the room every half-hour ... Snow could tables and then once every 30 minutes, the Dwarves heigh ho through the dining room to meet guests as they exit. 

AP just isn’t set up to really have characters other than face characters rotate through tables.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Is Releasing “The Nightmare Before Christmas: 25th Anniversary Edition” Blu-ray On September 4th




There is also a 25th anniversary edition of Hocus Pocus  for DVD and Blu-Ray which will be released on Sept 1.


----------



## skier_pete

One other comment on the lids. It looked like the kids size drinks (smaller cups) still have lids on them. This was the photo I took yesterday at Cosmic  Ray's. Coffee also still comes with a lid, which is probably wise.


----------



## skier_pete

So, one other thing. Riding Space Mountain yesterday, they had everyone going out the back of the building instead of the usual exit. You got pretty close to the Tron construction, so I took a picture. The construction is way back from the park, after walking around the building you had to cross the railroad tracks and come around near that back path that goes behind the speedway. Construction seems to be nothing but a pile of dirt for now.


----------



## mom2rtk

That drink photo raises another question. Without lids, how are they keeping track of which drink is which? Some places uses straws (maybe like above?) but straws are supposed to be out. In my group we typically have one regular coke, one DP and one diet coke in our group. Are we expected to taste test everyone's drinks now?


----------



## skier_pete

mom2rtk said:


> That drink photo raises another question. Without lids, how are they keeping track of which drink is which? Some places uses straws (maybe like above?) but straws are supposed to be out. In my group we typically have one regular coke, one DP and one diet coke in our group. Are we expected to taste test everyone's drinks now?



If you look at the photo, the diet Cokes had a stir stick in them, while the regular Coke had no stick.

Edit: the more I think about the lid thing, I wonder if they are actually telling the truth about this being a waste reduction thing. I seriously doubt the cost savings is even a penny a drink. Though I bet they will eventually roll it back and do something like "lids upon request" when enough people are spilling their drinks  into their food.


----------



## jlundeen

I'm wondering what we used before we had plastic lids.... Really I can't remember ... Bottles maybe?  Certainly we could go back to paper straws....


----------



## Capang

BigRed98 said:


> Len Testa posted on twitter saying "Rumor is that upcoming Wilderness Lodge's Artist Point re-do will be Snow White/7 Dwarfs character dinner. Possible breakfast, lunch additions later."


This would be amazing!


----------



## Capang

BigRed98 said:


> Len Testa posted on twitter saying "Rumor is that upcoming Wilderness Lodge's Artist Point re-do will be Snow White/7 Dwarfs character dinner. Possible breakfast, lunch additions later."


Any ideas on when we might get official word?


----------



## BigRed98

Capang said:


> Any ideas on when we might get official word?



Maybe October because that's when the refurb is rumored to take place.


----------



## Capang

BigRed98 said:


> Maybe October because that's when the refurb is rumored to take place.


I knew it was October, and I thought I saw some ADRs had opened it a bit further but I can’t keep up. I wasn’t sure how long it would be once it goes down for refurb that it would reopen.


----------



## BigRed98

Capang said:


> I knew it was October, and I thought I saw some ADRs had opened it a bit further but I can’t keep up. I wasn’t sure how long it would be once it goes down for refurb that it would reopen.



I saw on the boards a few weeks ago that many were able to get reservations for November. So maybe November it could open but I'm only guessing. I would imagine they would want this open by the holiday season.


----------



## Theberidox

********** said:


> If you look at the photo, the diet Cokes had a stir stick in them, while the regular Coke had no stick.
> 
> Edit: the more I think about the lid thing, I wonder if they are actually telling the truth about this being a waste reduction thing. I seriously doubt the cost savings is even a penny a drink. Though I bet they will eventually roll it back and do something like "lids upon request" when enough people are spilling their drinks  into their food.



I was at Cosmic Ray's yesterday. I can confirm both. Wood stirrers were in the diet sodas and when I requested, a lid was provided for the adult drinks (kids drinks already had a lid).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sammy Duvalls Watersports to close

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/breaking-...-tubing-or-water-skiing-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Mr. lncredible

********** said:


> I was in Magic Kingdom for rope drop this morning and there was a line of maybe 300 people waiting for the Funko Splash Mountain release. People buying as many as they could carry. Kinda sad, clearly a "sell it on ebay situation". They really should limit these sales to 2 or 3 per person.


We were at the first MNSSHP last Friday and there was one particular family that was doing this with the pins. Each family member had grabbed the max allowed (maybe 50?) and took up the entire checkout counter while the poor cast members had to ring each one out one at a time. They were so proud of themselves when they made it through and got all they could. I nearly strained my eyes rolling them as they walked past me.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sammy Duvalls Watersports to close
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/breaking-...-tubing-or-water-skiing-at-walt-disney-world/



That too bad but I wonder how many knew you could do this.  Water Skiing outside the Kingdom was such a cool experience.   At least the mini boats are still around.

Not much else to do in Bay Lake anymore.  No River Country, no Discovery Island, no water sports...


----------



## jlundeen

Is it me... or is MDE REALLY REALLY glitchy today.  For the trip I'm planning with another family, all I can see is THEIR Dolphin reservations and not mine at Beach Club Villa.... on both the mobile app and my desktop using Chrome and Explorer. I know this app is really unstable, but it makes me panic, at least a little, when stuff like this happens!


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Is it me... or is MDE REALLY REALLY glitchy today.  For the trip I'm planning with another family, all I can see is THEIR Dolphin reservations and not mine at Beach Club Villa.... on both the mobile app and my desktop using Chrome and Explorer. I know this app is really unstable, but it makes me panic, at least a little, when stuff like this happens!


I wouldn’t worry. Even when things don’t appear they are 99% sure to still there. Give it an hour or two and it will probably be back.


----------



## BigRed98

Pete Werner of the Dis said this on twitter regarding Artist Point "I ate there Friday. Asked the manager about this. His response ‘I’m not authorized to discuss it’. They are not accepting reservations past November.  Something major is up."


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Pete Werner of the Dis said this on twitter regarding Artist Point "I ate there Friday. Asked the manager about this. His response ‘I’m not authorized to discuss it’. They are not accepting reservations past November.  Something major is up."


Another rumor I saw on Twitter that it’s not Snow White and the Dwarfs but rather Snow, Dopey, and the Evil Queen. That would make more sense to me. The rumor also said it would just be for breakfast.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Another rumor I saw on Twitter that it’s not Snow White and the Dwarfs but rather Snow, Dopey, and the Evil Queen. That would make more sense to me. The rumor also said it would just be for breakfast.



Interesting, it definitely seems like its going to be centered around Snow White. I just find it weird that there may not be a signature restaurant anymore in Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Interesting, it definitely seems like its going to be centered around Snow White. I just find it weird that there may not be a signature restaurant anymore in Wilderness Lodge.


Yeah, although it may still be a signature dinner. It depends on what they are planning on doing.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> Another rumor I saw on Twitter that it’s not Snow White and the Dwarfs but rather Snow, Dopey, and the Evil Queen. That would make more sense to me. The rumor also said it would just be for breakfast.



My mom's favorite princess is Snow White. I would probably have to book a late breakfast here for a non park day for our trip in June if they do Snow, Dopey, and the Evil Queen.


----------



## Jetku

I think 3 characters isn’t enough to justify the character meal price. Throw the Prince in for 4 characters, but that’s still low in my opinion, when other restaurants have 5. Cape May Cafe just upped from 3 to 4 recently.


----------



## kungaloosh22

rteetz said:


> Another rumor I saw on Twitter that it’s not Snow White and the Dwarfs but rather Snow, Dopey, and the Evil Queen. That would make more sense to me. The rumor also said it would just be for breakfast.



Please oh please oh please just be for breakfast! That sounds fun, but I'll be super bummed if WL no longer has a signature restaurant for dinner.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 PHOTOS: Fantasia Gardens Miniature Golf Arcade Changes to Get Ready for New Hotel


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Fantasia Gardens Miniature Golf Arcade Changes to Get Ready for New Hotel



This is all fine as long as they don't touch my mini golf.   I love both of those courses.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Dominic Monaghan Joins The Cast Of “Star Wars: Episode IX”


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney's Maleficent 2 Officially Wraps Production


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pretty sure Mythos is table service and it has won awards in the past for bet theme park restaurant .... though I know whenever the DIS speaks of it/did review they very much felt that award was NOT warranted


It is TS and we've had wonderful meals there, albeit from 2015 as we haven't been back to Orlando since then.  Maybe we've just had good luck?


----------



## soniam

ksromack said:


> It is TS and we've had wonderful meals there, albeit from 2015 as we haven't been back to Orlando since then.  Maybe we've just had good luck?



We just ate there in March and had a good meal. It's definitely not the best theme park TS in Orlando, but it's pretty good.


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> Sammy Duvalls Watersports to close
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/breaking-...-tubing-or-water-skiing-at-walt-disney-world/



I wonder what the backstory is.  I looked at their website and it doesn't reference the closure.  In fact, this is what pops up when you visit:


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update – Things That Go Bump In The Light


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO: Rivers of America Drained at Magic Kingdom for Liberty Square Riverboat Refurbishment


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wine & Painting Experience Coming to Walt Disney World


----------



## sachilles

Where does the riverboat dock during these refurbishments, north of the contemporary resort on bay lake?


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Where does the riverboat dock during these refurbishments, north of the contemporary resort on bay lake?


No backstage sort of behind Splash. I usually see it docked there during the WDW Half or Full marathons.


----------



## OKW Lover

sachilles said:


> Where does the riverboat dock during these refurbishments, north of the contemporary resort on bay lake?


The dry dock that is used for reforming the riverboat is over there.  Unless they are working on the vessel itself there would be no reason to bring it all the way there.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Wine & Painting Experience Coming to Walt Disney World



I am likely hopeless at painting but the photography class could be interesting - especially at Animal Kingdom Lodge.


----------



## Firebird060

If I was good at painting it might be fun, but since Im not and I am sure no one wants to see a two headed Donald with elephant ears.  I will pass lol


----------



## hakepb

The Pho said:


> That too bad but I wonder how many knew you could do this.  Water Skiing outside the Kingdom was such a cool experience.   At least the mini boats are still around.
> 
> Not much else to do in Bay Lake anymore.  No River Country, no Discovery Island, no water sports...


And I haven’t seen the parasail running much in the past few years.

With so many add-on expenses in the parks, people may have less to spend on water sports.
(And with amoeba concerns, it’s possible many fewer people want to eat in the water)

I wanted to parasail, but even with last year’s DVC BoGo-type deal it was still too much to stomach.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Siging Goes Up On Disney Skyliner Station at Epcot’s International Gateway, More Land Cleared


----------



## middlechild

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Siging Goes Up On Disney Skyliner Station at Epcot’s International Gateway, More Land Cleared



@rteetz the URL has a typo so I thought it was about signage, and not siding.  Thanks for all you do for this board.


----------



## rteetz

middlechild said:


> @rteetz the URL has a typo so I thought it was about signage, and not siding.  Thanks for all you do for this board.


Their headline link had the typo. Not on my end.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Shark Reef at Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon Paved Over for Additional Seats and Sand


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Trees Cleared for Japan’s New Table Service Restaurant at Epcot


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line is Making Changes to Final Payment Due Dates


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


>


So where do we get the candy-flavored blue bubbly featured in the video?  That would have been nice to mention...


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So where do we get the candy-flavored blue bubbly featured in the video?  That would have been nice to mention...



I think it’s in the Light Lab...


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> PHOTOS: Shark Reef at Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon Paved Over for Additional Seats and Sand


I think Joni Mitchel sang it best: "They Paved Paradise and Put Up a Parking Lot".

So Sad. This attraction was our favorite. At least we got to enjoy Rainbow Reef when we were at Aulani last year.


----------



## rteetz

2xcited2sleep said:


> I think it’s in the Light Lab...


That’s probably right. I’d have to check the menus.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
DHS Update 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/photo...nt-skyliner-station-chinese-theater-and-more/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

This is the first I've seen with part of this building revealed since construction started... Club 33 Adventureland...

https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1033832924045561857


----------



## Mrs. W

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Wine & Painting Experience Coming to Walt Disney World



I LOVE the idea of the wine and painting experience overlooking the savanna! I’ve done a lot of Paint Nites (which this sounds exactly like), and I’ve had some pretty cool views during many of them, but I’ve never overlooked a savanna while I painted and sipped wine! I’m very interested in doing this next summer if available.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

Pluto meet and greet at Disney's Hollywoods Studios temporarily relocated


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This is the first I've seen with part of this building revealed since construction started... Club 33 Adventureland...
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1033832924045561857



I'm somewhat mad club 33 is taking over Adventureland real estate. It's my favorite land. Oh look, something in your favorite land you can't visit.


----------



## skier_pete

So I was a bad DISer and didn't get pictures, (it was raining a bit) but just restating the obvious...GOTG building at Epcot is enormous. The Space restaurant is still just a pile of dirt, but you CAN see the construction from right in front of Test Track. The ones got a long way to go.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm somewhat mad club 33 is taking over Adventureland real estate. It's my favorite land. Oh look, something in your favorite land you can't visit.


That would be true for a subset of people no matter where they put it, though.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> So I was a bad DISer and didn't get pictures, (it was raining a bit) but just restating the obvious...GOTG building at Epcot is enormous.


Shame on you!  

This is one I took a couple of weeks ago to show my sister the scale with Spaceship Earth in the frame... posted in another thread last week...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That would be true for a subset of people no matter where they put it, though.



Oh I know. I'm just peeved it's my beloved land.

Disneyland is getting an awesome Tahitian terrace, and we get this. (Ok, I'm not actually sure it's awesome, as nobody quite knows exactly what it will be besides the fact that there will be tables).


----------



## OKW Lover

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm somewhat mad club 33 is taking over Adventureland real estate. It's my favorite land. Oh look, something in your favorite land you can't visit.


Ummm....there hasn't been anything in that location for many, many years.  I don't really feel like we've lost anything.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OKW Lover said:


> Ummm....there hasn't been anything in that location for many, many years.  I don't really feel like we've lost anything.



Oh but the possibilities!!

It's always nice to dream what could have occupied a space.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Park Tickets Disneyland Paris Revealed, Themed to Mickey’s 90th Birthday


----------



## rteetz

I forgot to mention when it happened but we hit 1,000,000 views on this thread! The third consecutive News Round Up thread to do so!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

 Islands of Adventure Update: Bidding Farewell to Sindbad (PART 1)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Islands of Adventure Update: Bidding Farewell to Sindbad (PART 1)


This will probably be one of the few times I say that I'm ok with an attraction being closed lol (other than Stitch of course ). Sindbad was well past it's time of main interest level for probably a good portion of people.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Labor Day Fan Zone Event Highlights Busy Holiday Weekend at Disney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Pumpkin Spice Mickey Beignets Arrive at Port Orleans French Quarter


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> I forgot to mention when it happened but we hit 1,000,000 views on this thread! The third consecutive News Round Up thread to do so!



Half of those may be me...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> DHS Update
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/photo...nt-skyliner-station-chinese-theater-and-more/



Hope ok to add to this a bit as we were at DHS yesterday.

First, getting to the entrance is a bit of a pain and really does feel like a mile walk through construction fencing.  I know most of it is temporary but makes for a pretty unattractive welcome to the park.  I will say they must be trying to get this done as quick as possible as when we were leaving after the firworks, etc. - so like 9:30pm or so, they were still working with diggers and stuff very active.  The gondola station is coming along - definitely feels like a lot of the line support poles all over and the turn for heading to EPCOT is very visible from the main road.  I am excited about this project so it is cool to see but I can understand why people who aren't excited about them feel like they are detracting form the view


As for Galaxy's Edge - I was surprised how visible it is from outside of the park  ... even just driving down World Drive you can see the back side - and even moreso when on Osceola Parkway on the overpass over World Drive.  These pictures are from coming in that entrance to the parking:
 

Also got to experience Toy Story Land for the first time yesterday - really enjoyed it and I think it is a really fun area.  There were a lot of scuffed up areas - that looks like the paint was dried to quickly and didn't fully bond with the surface and then guests would peel at it (all the real damaged areas were within reach of people) but even some corners of things have rub off ... I think just shows that they scrambled to get it finished. 

Slinky Dog is a great ride - got to ride it during the day and the night.  No Fastpasses, waiting about 40 mins each time - but the line moves pretty good so wasn't so bad.  Also felt the line went in and out of being covered and had quite a few fans, so wasn't too bad.  Did AS2 once and also waited about 40 mins but the line didn't move as steady and way fewer fans so felt much longer.  Ride was ok, but I don't think worth the wait.


----------



## neitzelt

Is there any update to the news from earlier this year that Pinocchio's Village Haus will be a buffet in the evenings for dinner?  Just checking for planning purposes in January.


----------



## rteetz

neitzelt said:


> Is there any update to the news from earlier this year that Pinocchio's Village Haus will be a buffet in the evenings for dinner?  Just checking for planning purposes in January.


Nothing that I have heard. My guess it was cancelled or never going to happen.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Nothing that I have heard. My guess it was cancelled or never going to happen.



It was cancelled. I think they did the Pizzafari one instead


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Sneak Peek: What to Discover at The Tropical Hideaway in Disneyland Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

RUMOR: Spaceship Earth at Epcot Will Be Overhauled Once Again, Changes in Post Show Already Visible


----------



## Moliphino

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Sneak Peek: What to Discover at The Tropical Hideaway in Disneyland Park



So they get the pineapple lumpia that was just taken off the menu at Pongu Pongu. Interesting.


----------



## Capang

Moliphino said:


> So they get the pineapple lumpia that was just taken off the menu at Pongu Pongu. Interesting.


It's gone? It was there in July, but listed as pineapple spring rolls I think. I had one as it's my favorite snack at AK.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> It's gone? It was there in July, but listed as pineapple spring rolls I think. I had one as it's my favorite snack at AK.


It is still there but you have to request it, it is not listed on the menu anymore.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> It is still there but you have to request it, it is not listed on the menu anymore.


Bummer. Hope they keep it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: Spaceship Earth at Epcot Will Be Overhauled Once Again, Changes in Post Show Already Visible



I'm scared. I hope it's good. So they're going to mess with scenes after the industrial revolution??

I hope not  I love the giant computer room, the family watching the moon landing and I think the garage is the perfect place to end it.

But after the garage and matrix tunnel they can change whatever they want.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm scared. I hope it's good. So they're going to mess with scenes after the industrial revolution??
> 
> I hope not  I love the giant computer room, the family watching the moon landing and I think the garage is the perfect place to end it.
> 
> But after the garage and matrix tunnel they can change whatever they want.


Well this is only a rumor right now.


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm scared. I hope it's good. So they're going to mess with scenes after the industrial revolution??
> 
> I hope not  I love the giant computer room, the family watching the moon landing and I think the garage is the perfect place to end it.
> 
> But after the garage and matrix tunnel they can change whatever they want.



As long as Rome stills burns with that wonderful smell, that's all I need on Spaceship Earth.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney's Blizzard Beach and Miniature Golf Courses Temporarily Closed Due to Inclement Weather


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Matt Smith cast in Star Wars Episode 9

https://variety.com/2018/film/news/star-wars-episode-ix-matt-smith-1202886507/


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: Spaceship Earth at Epcot Will Be Overhauled Once Again, Changes in Post Show Already Visible


I'm tentatively excited about this.  SE has needed an overhaul for years.   If it's done right, it should be exceptional!  However, given Disney's track record of refurbishments resulting in the attraction not being as good prior to the changes, I do have concerns. The two refurbishments for Journey into Imagination destroyed that attraction.


----------



## jknezek

crazy4wdw said:


> I'm tentatively excited about this.  SE has needed an overhaul for years.   If it's done right, it should be exceptional!  However, given Disney's track record of refurbishments resulting in the attraction not being as good prior to the changes, I do have concerns. The two refurbishments for Journey into Imagination destroyed that attraction.


I know we all point to that as the big disaster, and it was, but other refurbishments have been ok, and others have been awful. I'll put Tiki Room under awful, but I don't mind the PotC refurbs over the years. The Mexico ride refurb is ok. The Living Seas wasn't bad. But the Spaceship Earth refurbs have always been good, though I miss Cronkite's voice. Regardless, it is the centerpiece ride of the park and I just don't think they will mess with it too badly.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jknezek said:


> though I miss Cronkite's voice.



I know what you mean, but, over under on % of people that will need to google that name?


----------



## jknezek

Tigger's ally said:


> I know what you mean, but, over under on % of people that will need to google that name?


Are you calling me old??????? But yeah, sadly you are probably right.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: Spaceship Earth at Epcot Will Be Overhauled Once Again, Changes in Post Show Already Visible


I hope it's better than the last one... I love Judy Dench (as the narrator), and the colorful costumes they added, but the ending is poor....  the photo never works for us.  I used to loved the final descent through the hanging lights with the beautiful music...  however, the old classroom and bee scene was pretty bad.  Agree that they need to keep Rome, and all the stuff at the beginning, though.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Pho said:


> As long as Rome stills burns with that wonderful smell, that's all I need on Spaceship Earth.



Add me to the Rome burning smell fan club.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Matt Smith cast in Star Wars Episode 9
> 
> https://variety.com/2018/film/news/star-wars-episode-ix-matt-smith-1202886507/



Why is Abrams insisting on crossing the streams of my favorite fandoms??? First Lost with Dom and now doctor who.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Matt Smith cast in Star Wars Episode 9
> 
> https://variety.com/2018/film/news/star-wars-episode-ix-matt-smith-1202886507/





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Add me to the Rome burning smell fan club.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Abrams insisting on crossing the streams of my favorite fandoms??? First Lost with Dom and now doctor who.


I let out a full-on, out-loud dramatic gasp when I saw this headline. Be still my beating hearts.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> It is still there but you have to request it, it is not listed on the menu anymore.



The pineapple lumpia is back on the lunch/dinner menu per this twitter user.
https://twitter.com/DizneyWorldz/status/1034095056989442048?s=20


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> The pineapple lumpia is back on the lunch/dinner menu per this twitter user.
> https://twitter.com/DizneyWorldz/status/1034095056989442048?s=20


That’s good!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Giraffe Calf now at Kilimanjaro Safaris

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ilimanjaro-safaris-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Mr. Mickey

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Add me to the Rome burning smell fan club.



Me three!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
David Copperfield bought the Disneyland D

https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...d-Auction-Surpasses-83-Million-491847601.html


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> David Copperfield bought the Disneyland D
> 
> https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...d-Auction-Surpasses-83-Million-491847601.html


The whole auction was streamed live on YouTube for anyone that wants to rewatch. Skyway Bucket was insane. Most of the big ticket items were on day two. 

Day One















Day Two


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: Spaceship Earth at Epcot Will Be Overhauled Once Again, Changes in Post Show Already Visible



Ah, but I love the African American woman with the big fro in the computer room. If only, she, and more of her had existed, I wouldn't have to put up with a bunch of dorky dudes all day It's not the dorky part I dislike



rteetz said:


> It is still there but you have to request it, it is not listed on the menu anymore.





BigRed98 said:


> The pineapple lumpia is back on the lunch/dinner menu per this twitter user.
> https://twitter.com/DizneyWorldz/status/1034095056989442048?s=20



You guys had me scared. AK is the new king of pineapple with the lumpia and dark rum dole whip. However, they never give me 2 shots of rum like they do at Trader Sam's


----------



## Mal6586

soniam said:


> Ah, but I love the African American woman with the big fro in the computer room. If only, she, and more of her had existed, I wouldn't have to put up with a bunch of dorky dudes all day It's not the dorky part I dislike



#SaveFoxyBrown!!


----------



## Mr. lncredible

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: Spaceship Earth at Epcot Will Be Overhauled Once Again, Changes in Post Show Already Visible


The opening scene with the projection on the wall of the hunters surrounding the mastodon needs some real attention. When we rode it last week it was so faint that if you didn’t know it was there I could honestly see someone missing it. Knowing what it was I could still barely make it out.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Is this a reliable source? I’ve never heard of them. It’s a pretty big story and if this source is reliable I’m surprised it hasn’t been on the internet more

https://revengeofthefans.com/2018/08/28/frozen-2-yep-elsa-is-gay/


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Mickey said:


> Is this a reliable source? I’ve never heard of them. It’s a pretty big story and if this source is reliable I’m surprised it hasn’t been on the internet more
> 
> https://revengeofthefans.com/2018/08/28/frozen-2-yep-elsa-is-gay/


I’m going to go with no.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> Giraffe Calf now at Kilimanjaro Safaris



Aww!  I hope I get to see her when I'm on the Safari next week - I'll be there two different days so fingers crossed!


----------



## STLstone

Construction accident near Disney. Two deaths:

https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/1130837002?__twitter_impression=true

I'm not sure what site this is. It says this site is just off Disney property, so I don't know if this construction that has been discussed here before.

ETA: a tweet from OC Fire Rescue says:
"14900 blk Chelonia Pkwy"


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> You guys had me scared. AK is the new king of pineapple with the lumpia and dark rum dole whip. However, they never give me 2 shots of rum like they do at Trader Sam's



2 shots of rum!!


----------



## circus4u

STLstone said:


> Construction accident near Disney. Two deaths:
> 
> https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/1130837002?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> I'm not sure what site this is. It says this site is just off Disney property, so I don't know if this construction that has been discussed here before.
> 
> ETA: a tweet from OC Fire Rescue says:
> "14900 blk Chelonia Pkwy"


According to AP, "Marriott International has described the project as a 16-story, $282 million JW Marriott Orlando Bonnet Creek Resort
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/2-workers-die-in-6-story-fall-near-disney-world-3rd-hangs-on-survives/


----------



## skier_pete

So we checked into Beach Club DVC today and though we got an end of the hall room, our view is pretty neat. Other than to brag though, you actually can see SSE and the new Gaurdians building in the same shot at a fairly flat angle. Understand the Gaurdians building is further away, but it really doesn't look as tall as SSE. Perhaps it's the angle because we are looking up at it??
 
Also, we went to MNSSHP last night. I'm notorious for the hate I give these parties, but we actually had a good time. Still surprised how little we actually did, but got in 5 rides and some trick or treating. The crowds we're I suppose leas lham a normal MK but not by a lot. The worst.was.the trick or treat.stations, some were a good ten minutes wait for 4-5 candy bars. My wife was really disappointed in the candy haul, maybe we got about 30 pieces after 5-6 candy stops. We left after the second parade and there were still a bazillion people. So overall it was OK and our daughter.and her friend had fun going off on their own a few hours,  but I still don't like the crowd levels they allow for these things, and doubt we will be going again anytime soon  and I still am on the "anti" side for this..(oh, we didn't get there.until 7 because.it POURED from 3 pm to about 6:30 pm, and was raining until close.to.8 pm. We just didn't feel like taking advantage of the early entry in the downpour, but if we had gotten a few more hours out of it I may have felt better.


----------



## jknezek

And Disney gets their way. Most likely exempting themselves from any Living Wage Bill....

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/anaheim-ends-267-million-disney-theme-park-subsidies-1138063


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm scared. I hope it's good. So they're going to mess with scenes after the industrial revolution??
> 
> I hope not  I love the giant computer room, the family watching the moon landing and I think the garage is the perfect place to end it.
> 
> But after the garage and matrix tunnel they can change whatever they want.





crazy4wdw said:


> I'm tentatively excited about this.  SE has needed an overhaul for years.   If it's done right, it should be exceptional!  However, given Disney's track record of refurbishments resulting in the attraction not being as good prior to the changes, I do have concerns. The two refurbishments for Journey into Imagination destroyed that attraction.





jknezek said:


> I know we all point to that as the big disaster, and it was, but other refurbishments have been ok, and others have been awful. I'll put Tiki Room under awful, but I don't mind the PotC refurbs over the years. The Mexico ride refurb is ok. The Living Seas wasn't bad. But the Spaceship Earth refurbs have always been good, though I miss Cronkite's voice. Regardless, it is the centerpiece ride of the park and I just don't think they will mess with it too badly.



Spaceship Earth is one attraciton that has seen quite a number of refurbs and I think while each has had some plusses and minueses they have all been at least "ok" so I am fairly excited for this


********** said:


> So we checked into Beach Club DVC today and though we got an end of the hall room, our view is pretty neat. Other than to brag though, you actually can see SSE and the new Gaurdians building in the same shot at a fairly flat angle. Understand the Gaurdians building is further away, but it really doesn't look as tall as SSE. Perhaps it's the angle because we are looking up at it??
> View attachment 346862
> Also, we went to MNSSHP last night. I'm notorious for the hate I give these parties, but we actually had a good time. Still surprised how little we actually did, but got in 5 rides and some trick or treating. The crowds we're I suppose leas lham a normal MK but not by a lot. The worst.was.the trick or treat.stations, some were a good ten minutes wait for 4-5 candy bars. My wife was really disappointed in the candy haul, maybe we got about 30 pieces after 5-6 candy stops. We left after the second parade and there were still a bazillion people. So overall it was OK and our daughter.and her friend had fun going off on their own a few hours,  but I still don't like the crowd levels they allow for these things, and doubt we will be going again anytime soon  and I still am on the "anti" side for this..(oh, we didn't get there.until 7 because.it POURED from 3 pm to about 6:30 pm, and was raining until close.to.8 pm. We just didn't feel like taking advantage of the early entry in the downpour, but if we had gotten a few more hours out of it I may have felt better.




Shot it got coming in this morning - makes Guardians look pretty big - so angle definitely makes a difference


----------



## Helvetica

STLstone said:


> Construction accident near Disney. Two deaths:
> 
> https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/1130837002?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> I'm not sure what site this is. It says this site is just off Disney property, so I don't know if this construction that has been discussed here before.
> 
> ETA: a tweet from OC Fire Rescue says:
> "14900 blk Chelonia Pkwy"



It's between Caribbean Beach and Epcot Center Drive, so I think it's actually on Disney's Property. It's the Wyndham Grand Orlando.


----------



## skier_pete

Food and wine is coming! There's cast members training at all the booths.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

rteetz said:


> I’m going to go with no.



Yeah. Thought so


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Youth Education Series Announces New ‘The Science Behind the Seeds’ Program for 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 SeaWorld Orlando Shares Additional Details About New Restaurant Located Next to Infinity Falls


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
D&M Exclusive : Shanghaî Disneyland Envision to Build Pandora - The Land of Avatar Near SDL Adventure Isle - Now Updated With Answers to Comments


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Coronado Springs Update

http://www.mousesteps.com/extra-fea...l-lago-restaurant-construction-august-27-2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

It’s A Wrap! “Maleficent 2” Has Officially Completed Production


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Anaheim Vote Cancels $267 Million in Disney Hotel Subsidies


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Coronado Springs Update
> 
> http://www.mousesteps.com/extra-fea...l-lago-restaurant-construction-august-27-2018


WOW, that sure changes the look and feel of CSR...  It's always been my least fav choice, and I've stayed there several times for conferences and vacations, but now, for sure, I don't think I would ever choose to stay there if there was any other choice - imagine the bus crowds...


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> WOW, that sure changes the look and feel of CSR...  It's always been my least fav choice, and I've stayed there several times for conferences and vacations, but now, for sure, I don't think I would ever choose to stay there if there was any other choice - imagine the bus crowds...


Well all these changes are for the conference crowds. The roof top dining, more centralized rooms close to convention space, etc.


----------



## Frank4202

Not sure if this qualifies as NEWS but Disney released a Canadian Ticket Discount today...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

In the spirit of the D23 sip and stroll @********** and I met up for the first annual “drink beer and complain about the sightlines” event ... behind us you should be able to see the crane and Rat show building behind the Morocco tower in the 2nd pic


----------



## WebmasterJackie

TheMaxRebo said:


> In the spirit of the D23 sip and stroll @********** and I met up for the first annual “drink beer and complain about the sightlines” event ... behind us you should be able to see the crane and Rat show building behind the Morocco tower in the 2nd pic


Love that you guys met up! Fun!


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> In the spirit of the D23 sip and stroll @********** and I met up for the first annual “drink beer and complain about the sightlines” event ... behind us you should be able to see the crane and Rat show building behind the Morocco tower in the 2nd pic
> 
> View attachment 346900
> View attachment 346899



Love that you guys went all in with the matching outfits.  That's commitment.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> In the spirit of the D23 sip and stroll @********** and I met up for the first annual “drink beer and complain about the sightlines” event ... behind us you should be able to see the crane and Rat show building behind the Morocco tower in the 2nd pic
> 
> View attachment 346900
> View attachment 346899


Awesome!


----------



## rteetz

According to John from Big Fat Panda, Guy Fieri will be at Disney Springs at 11AM at Chicken Guy tomorrow!


----------



## JaxDad

dlavender said:


> Love that you guys went all in with the matching outfits.  That's commitment.


Right down to the purple MagicBands.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New rum cake at Tortuga Tavern

http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/review-rum-cake-smuggled-into-tortuga-tavern-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> In the spirit of the D23 sip and stroll @********** and I met up for the first annual “drink beer and complain about the sightlines” event ... behind us you should be able to see the crane and Rat show building behind the Morocco tower in the 2nd pic
> 
> View attachment 346900
> View attachment 346899



The only way I would drink a Norwegian beer is with a fellow DISer. And to keep the news aspect, Frozen ever after has been down since 9:30 am until 1:30 pm. Of course we had a fast pass..


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> According to John from Big Fat Panda, Guy Fieri will be at Disney Springs at 11AM at Chicken Guy tomorrow!



I believe it's the ribbon cutting ceremony for chicken guy even though its been open for a little but. Robert Earl is also supposed to be there tomorrow as well.


----------



## skier_pete

And speaking of sight lines, here the view of the Riviera from England. Just barely peaking over the left side of Germany. Not very visible at all.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Figment Head Purse Released in MouseGear at Epcot


----------



## skier_pete

And here's the Rat show building from outside the IG


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Thanks @********** , loving all the “on the ground” reporting.  Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> In the spirit of the D23 sip and stroll @********** and I met up for the first annual “drink beer and complain about the sightlines” event ... behind us you should be able to see the crane and Rat show building behind the Morocco tower in the 2nd pic
> 
> View attachment 346900
> View attachment 346899



My ticket for that event must have got lost in the mail.

I was even willing to shell out for the dessert party.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> And here's the Rat show building from outside the IGView attachment 346906


As mentioned by Martin on wdwmagic earlier this week it appears work has begun on the path around the side to the ride building.


----------



## JETSDAD

Frank4202 said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as NEWS but Disney released a Canadian Ticket Discount today...



An interesting note about the Canadian tickets....DL Canadian tickets must be used by May 23, 2019 and WDW Canadian tickets must be used by September 27, 2019.  Making sure we aren't using discounted tickets for Star Wars Land perhaps?


----------



## soniam

JETSDAD said:


> An interesting note about the Canadian tickets....DL Canadian tickets must be used by May 23, 2019 and WDW Canadian tickets must be used by September 27, 2019.  Making sure we aren't using discounted tickets for Star Wars Land perhaps?



Can't have the Canucks in Black Spire. They will take away from the seriousness of Star Wars


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS - Third parking garage at Disney Springs nears completion


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Rivers of America Drained at Magic Kingdom


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Rivers of America Drained at Magic Kingdom



Wow!   Nothing like I remember from when I was a kid.   It seemed like every time we went to Disney back then the whole river would be drained and it was very obvious that it was concrete.   I think I was a teenager the first time I went to Tom Sawyer Island because the river was actually full.


----------



## sherlockmiles

2xcited2sleep said:


> Thanks @********** , loving all the “on the ground” reporting.  Enjoy your trip!!




You make me chuckle every time I read "rat show"


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Springs and Havaianas Hosting DJ Dance Party Between August 31 and September 3


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Rivers of America Drained at Magic Kingdom


I really hope this is filled next week...


----------



## Dentam

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I really hope this is filled next week...



I was just thinking the same thing but I kinda doubt it will be if they just drained it.


----------



## unbanshee

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I really hope this is filled next week...



That would be record time for a Disney project. It'll probably be like this for a month, at least


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> That would be record time for a Disney project. It'll probably be like this for a month, at least


Really depends on what needs to be done.


----------



## ejgonz2

What’s this about HDDR?

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/is-hoop-dee-doo-musical-revue-at-fort-wilderness-closing/


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> What’s this about HDDR?
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/is-hoop-dee-doo-musical-revue-at-fort-wilderness-closing/


I’ve heard nothing. It’s in relation to the rumored River Country project. I would be very surprised if it closed for good. The dinner show is very popular.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> I’ve heard nothing. It’s in relation to the rumored River Country project. I would be very surprised if it closed for good. The dinner show is very popular.



I hope it's not true since we haven't gotten to go to it yet!  Trying to convince my family to go during our January trip next year!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sammy Duvalls water sports is officially closing 

https://sammyduvall.com/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tokyo Disneyland is considering revamping areas of the park in stages that could take up to 10 years as well as raising ticket prices

https://t.co/v1lCxnB8tt?amp=1


----------



## writerguyfl

STLstone said:


> I'm not sure what site this is. It says this site is just off Disney property, so I don't know if this construction that has been discussed here before.
> 
> ETA: a tweet from OC Fire Rescue says: "14900 blk Chelonia Pkwy"





Helvetica said:


> It's between Caribbean Beach and Epcot Center Drive, so I think it's actually on Disney's Property. It's the Wyndham Grand Orlando.



The JW Marriott at Bonnet Creek site is not on Disney property.  But, like the Wyndham Grand, Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek, and Waldorf Astoria Orlando, the only way to access the site is by driving through Walt Disney World via East Buena Vista Drive.  So, it's understandable why some people think it is on Disney property.





Courtesy Bing Maps: https://binged.it/2NwaNzF

The JW Marriott at Bonnet Creek will have 516 luxury rooms and suites, multiple food and beverage options including a 9th floor rooftop bar, a terraced pool, spa, and lots of meeting space.  Here's the official rending, in all it's generic-could-be-anywhere-in-the-world glory.  (Personal note: I'm not a fan of the architecture.)





Image source and Link to Marriott Press Release: http://news.marriott.com/2017/08/construction-set-begin-516-room-luxury-jw-marriott-hotel-orlando/


----------



## Bay Max

ejgonz2 said:


> What’s this about HDDR?
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/is-hoop-dee-doo-musical-revue-at-fort-wilderness-closing/


----------



## osully

Oh no. I have vouchers that are good til 2030 Dec 31. Is there a chance those would be blocked out when Galaxy's Edge open?


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sammy Duvalls water sports is officially closing
> 
> https://sammyduvall.com/


So, what's the real story behind this? I mean, 2 days official notice.


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> So, what's the real story behind this? I mean, 2 days official notice.


Probably something with the contract or Disney wanted them out.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Probably something with the contract or Disney wanted them out.



How busy have they been lately? I know I've seen less parasailers than I normally do, but can't say I've been looking for them so could just be they were still there and I didn't see them.  

Water skiing, I saw a few of last time I rented the little boats.   

I'd assume it's related to the gator incident, but I feel like we would've had more notice if it was the contract expiring and Disney not renewing.  And if Disney was pushing them out for that reason, it would've happened closer to the incident.  So not enough interest would be my main guess.  But I don't stay in those hotels so maybe it's busier than I've seen.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> How busy have they been lately? I know I've seen less parasailers than I normally do, but can't say I've been looking for them so could just be they were still there and I didn't see them.
> 
> Water skiing, I saw a few of last time I rented the little boats.
> 
> I'd assume it's related to the gator incident, but I feel like we would've had more notice if it was the contract expiring and Disney not renewing.  And if Disney was pushing them out for that reason, it would've happened closer to the incident.  So not enough interest would be my main guess.  But I don't stay in those hotels so maybe it's busier than I've seen.


That is also a good point. I never noticed them when I was at Bay Lake Tower in January but it was also about 40 degrees outside so people probably don't want to do water sports in that.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

We stay at BLT for minimum 11 days a year, in the summer last three years. Never even considered Sammy Duvalls. Did it have a lot of takers? Not sure the last time I noticed much activity there... 

Must admit that this gets asked about in every survey after our stays... did we know about it (yes) and did we use it (nope).


----------



## umichigan10

Not sure if there was any discussion about this earlier on (I’ve been lacking keeping up on this thread) but I saw an article the DIS posted yesterday about a potential spaceship earth revamp? Any chatter on what that would entail?

Edit: found the WDW news today link in the Epcot construction thread. I’m really hoping they add scenes back to the down ramp and nix the cartoon on the screens


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Buena Vista Drive Traffic Pattern Changing on September 5 Near Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Coronado Springs Resort Update: New Tower, Preview Center, and More (PART 1)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Use Minnie Vans For Travel From Orlando International Airport To & From Walt Disney World Resort Hotels


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Person Falls on Monorail Track at Tokyo Disney Resort; Trains Halted Due To Power Loss


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Annual Passholder Merchandise for the Epcot International Food & Wine Festival 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: 2018 Epcot International Food and Wine Festival Merchandise Overview


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: First Look at Guardians of the Galaxy Coaster Supports


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Permanent Ralph Breaks The Internet Family Play Zone Debuts at Epcot


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Permanent Ralph Breaks The Internet Family Play Zone Debuts at Epcot



This seems strange. I wish Epcot and DHS had play areas on the level of HISTK playground and the Boneyard in AK.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Probably something with the contract or Disney wanted them out.



or insurance rates quadrupled or something


----------



## rteetz

It appears the inside of Wonders of Life got no work while the roof was worked on. The ceiling is visibly worn down and just looks bad.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Buena Vista Drive Traffic Pattern Changing on September 5 Near Disney Springs



*"A new legal u turn"*-  I might have to do this once just to experience the thrill of doing something naughty with a get out of jail free pass!


----------



## ksromack

Dentam said:


> I hope it's not true since we haven't gotten to go to it yet!  Trying to convince my family to go during our January trip next year!


We have yet to do the HDDR but did a dinner show at Disneyland in 2013 that seems very similar from what I can tell.  Is the Disneyland show indeed similar to HDDR?


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> We have yet to do the HDDR but did a dinner show at Disneyland in 2013 that seems very similar from what I can tell.  Is the Disneyland show indeed similar to HDDR?


Not quite. HDDR is its own experience.


----------



## amalone1013

There hasn't been any more about Minnie Vans going to Port Canaveral, has there? Husband and I have a bet going on how much it will cost...


----------



## splash327

Tigger's ally said:


> *"A new legal u turn"*-  I might have to do this once just to experience the thrill of doing something naughty with a get out of jail free pass!



NC DOT thinks U-turns are safer than left turns, so we have plenty of legal u-turns here.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Port Canaveral CEO reveals DCL to homeport at least 2 of the new cruise ships beginning late 2021


----------



## splash327

*NEWS*

The shop online link on the Disney World site no longer goes to shop Disney parks site, it now links to the shop Disney site on the parks tab.   Looks like they are starting to combine these two.


----------



## rteetz

amalone1013 said:


> There hasn't been any more about Minnie Vans going to Port Canaveral, has there? Husband and I have a bet going on how much it will cost...


Nothing yet but it should be happening.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor Round Up August 2018

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-august-2018/


----------



## Q-man

Tigger's ally said:


> or insurance rates quadrupled or something



Knowing gators are in there likely put a big dent on customers.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Mobile Ordering Expands to Seven New Locations at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Collaborates With Amazon, Bringing Classic Soundtracks to Prime Music


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Use Minnie Vans For Travel From Orlando International Airport To & From Walt Disney World Resort Hotels



Getting Stitch when it goes to the parks blog...wondering if they released the info early


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> Getting Stitch when it goes to the parks blog...wondering if they released the info early


Yeah looks like it was removed.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> Rumor Round Up August 2018
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-august-2018/


Great job!   I love these, although I always go, wait August is over already (or what ever month it is).


----------



## rteetz

splash327 said:


> Great job!   I love these, although I always go, wait August is over already (or what ever month it is).


I always wait and accumulate the months rumors at the end of the month. So everything in the article is a month or less old.


----------



## Helvetica

ejgonz2 said:


> What’s this about HDDR?
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/is-hoop-dee-doo-musical-revue-at-fort-wilderness-closing/



I hope it closes... And it re-opens somewhere where people can actually get to it without a bunch of transfers. Like Frontierland or Disney Springs. 

I love the show, but I hate how long it takes to get to the location.


----------



## BigRed98

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Mobile Ordering Expands to Seven New Locations at Disneyland Resort



I'm very happy that mobile ordering is going to be expanded to stage door café next month. In July it took me about 30 minutes just to get a corn dog.


----------



## rteetz

Helvetica said:


> I hope it closes... And it re-opens somewhere where people can actually get to it without a bunch of transfers. Like Frontierland or Disney Springs.
> 
> I love the show, but I hate how long it takes to get to the location.


I am not sure this type of show would work inside a theme park. It would also feel out of place at Disney Springs.


----------



## andyw715

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Collaborates With Amazon, Bringing Classic Soundtracks to Prime Music



Pulling video from Netflix for their own streaming service yet adding soundtracks to prime?


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney Wins Injunction Against Redbox: Movie Download Codes Can't Be Sold Separately


----------



## The Pho

andyw715 said:


> Pulling video from Netflix for their own streaming service yet adding soundtracks to prime?


Doubt they have plans for a music streaming service.  They don't have nearly enough content to compete in that field, so better to just take Amazon's money.  And if they do have plans, hopefully they learned from the exclusivity deal they have with TNT.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Yeah looks like it was removed.


It’s been added back now lol


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Use Minnie Vans For Travel From Orlando International Airport To & From Walt Disney World Resort Hotels



Kind of defeats the convenience if you can't book them through the app.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

andyw715 said:


> Pulling video from Netflix for their own streaming service yet adding soundtracks to prime?


As a Prime member I was happy when I got the email for it 

Pandora has been fine for it and to a lesser extent YouTube (because of having to have the screen on). Prime music is at least easier than Pandora to find just the songs you want.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Use Minnie Vans For Travel From Orlando International Airport To & From Walt Disney World Resort Hotels



They didn't put a price in the article... interesting...


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> They didn't put a price in the article... interesting...


It's likely the same as the club level test which was $150.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> It's likely the same as the club level test which was $150.



That's what I would guess too, but odd it isn't in the article.


----------



## Dentam

ksromack said:


> We have yet to do the HDDR but did a dinner show at Disneyland in 2013 that seems very similar from what I can tell.  Is the Disneyland show indeed similar to HDDR?



I have no idea - haven't been to either of them...


----------



## Q-man

danikoski said:


> That's what I would guess too, but odd it isn't in the article.



They don't want people to know it is double any other car service.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Oga’s Cantina Coming to Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge in 2019


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Oga’s Cantina Coming to Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge in 2019


RX-24 is back! And his wiki page has already been updated... lol


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Oga’s Cantina Coming to Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge in 2019



Article states “With choices for kids and libations for adults, the cantina will make for a great stop!”

Does this mean alcohol will be served in Disneyland?


----------



## dina444444

BigRed98 said:


> Article states “With choices for kids and libations for adults, the cantina will make for a great stop!”
> 
> Does this mean alcohol will be served in Disneyland?


I wouldn’t be surprised


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised


I can't wait for that uproar.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Article states “With choices for kids and libations for adults, the cantina will make for a great stop!”
> 
> Does this mean alcohol will be served in Disneyland?


BREAKING: Disneyland Will Serve Alcohol to Park Guests in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Maple Bacon Funnel Cake at 2018 Epcot International Food & Wine Festival


----------



## rteetz

*News*

RECIPE: Re-vamped Canadian Cheddar Cheese Soup


----------



## dina444444

dina444444 said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised


https://www.ocregister.com/2018/08/...first-time-when-star-wars-land-opens-in-2019/


----------



## STLstone

BigRed98 said:


> Article states “With choices for kids and libations for adults, the cantina will make for a great stop!”
> 
> Does this mean alcohol will be served in Disneyland?


It's not in Disneyland. It's on the planet Batuu...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> BREAKING: Disneyland Will Serve Alcohol to Park Guests in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge





dina444444 said:


> https://www.ocregister.com/2018/08/...first-time-when-star-wars-land-opens-in-2019/



TIME TO STORM THE CASTLE!!!


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Oga’s Cantina Coming to Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge in 2019



Am I reading right? This sounds a like it may have some "alien" customers throughout?

_Get ready to listen to some unique music, taste the best drinks in the galaxy, and surround yourself with a colorful cast of characters. You never know what will happen at the cantina!
_
Can't wait!


----------



## STLstone

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> TIME TO STORM THE CASTLE!!!


I sense a great disturbance in The Force.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

STLstone said:


> I sense a great disturbance in The Force.


I will say that I'm not shocked.

It always starts in one location, and pretty soon Disney will allow it in the rest of the park. If they hold it to only the Cantina, then fine. If guests will be allowed to get an alcoholic drink and walk around the park with it, that is when I will fully "storm the castle" and complain. Basically, I'm wanting them to make this like it currently is at the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Storybook Dining at Artist Point Debuts This Winter at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Storybook Dining at Artist Point Debuts This Winter at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge


I very well might book this after the Dopey Challenge in January.


----------



## BigRed98

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Storybook Dining at Artist Point Debuts This Winter at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge



Wow, two big Disney Parks news stories right in a row!


----------



## Farro

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Storybook Dining at Artist Point Debuts This Winter at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge



Oh, I just got chills!!! We will definitely try to book this next time we go, after dark for added ambiance!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Haunted Mansion Dooney's releasing tomorrow!


----------



## BigRed98

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Storybook Dining at Artist Point Debuts This Winter at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge



Also sounds like that Snow, Dopey and Grumpy will be walking around from table to table and the Evil Queen will be a meet and greet either before or after your meal.


----------



## dlavender

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Storybook Dining at Artist Point Debuts This Winter at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge



Interesting they did in fact do dinner and not the breakfast as rumored.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I very well might book this after the Dopey Challenge in January.



Maybe you and Dopey can ride over together?


----------



## dlavender

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I will say that I'm not shocked.
> 
> It always starts in one location, and pretty soon Disney will allow it in the rest of the park. If they hold it to only the Cantina, then fine. If guests will be allowed to get an alcoholic drink and walk around the park with it, that is when I will fully "storm the castle" and complain. Basically, I'm wanting them to make this like it currently is at the Magic Kingdom.



I think they've done a good job of this at the MK.  I've been known to enjoy a few adult beverages, but never wanted it in MK.  But they've handled it there really well.  I think they'll do the same in DL.


----------



## ksromack

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Storybook Dining at Artist Point Debuts This Winter at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge


I can't wait to see when this will start.  I guess we'll have to stay tuned!  I know there was speculation that it would be a breakfast but from the write-up it sounds more like a dinner.


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> I can't wait to see when this will start.  I guess we'll have to stay tuned!  I know there was speculation that it would be a breakfast but from the write-up it sounds more like a dinner.


Yeah I was surprised by that. I wonder what they will do for Lunch and Dinner. I can't imagine it only being open for Dinner.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Have fun storming the castle boys.


----------



## patster734

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Have fun storming the castle boys.


----------



## The Pho

leholcomb said:


> RX-24 is back! And his wiki page has already been updated... lol
> 
> View attachment 347143



I know it sounds stupid and ridiculous, but this is now the part of Galaxy's Edge I'm most looking forward to.   Rex is back!  I hope it's something like a pseudo show like they have with Sonny Eclipse.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Pho said:


> I know it sounds stupid and ridiculous, but this is now the part of Galaxy's Edge I'm most looking forward to.   Rex is back!  I hope it's something like a pseudo show like they have with Sonny Eclipse.



Good for him. He seems to have landed on his feet.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> Yeah I was surprised by that. I wonder what they will do for Lunch and Dinner. I can't imagine it only being open for Dinner.



I also wonder if they keep the dinner at 2 TS credits.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I can't wait for that uproar.


Do people still care about this?  Really?


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm gonna guess that Star Wars character meal will cost $90.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Do people still care about this?  Really?


If people freak out about straws and the removal of a dining item yes they will freak out about this. Personally I understand freaking out. Walt never wanted Disneyland to be a alcohol venue.


----------



## SG131

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Storybook Dining at Artist Point Debuts This Winter at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge


I see it listed on the Disney app, no reservations available yet (unless it already filled up).  I’m going to check this regularly for my Dec trip!


----------



## preemiemama

rteetz said:


> I very well might book this after the Dopey Challenge in January.



I noticed they have Grumpy! Probably looking into this as well on the next trip.  I'm worried about the menu, though...


----------



## preemiemama

rteetz said:


> Yeah I was surprised by that. I wonder what they will do for Lunch and Dinner. I can't imagine it only being open for Dinner.


I agree- it says more information coming, including the menu.  My guess is a breakfast will be added at least.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> If people freak out about straws and the removal of a dining item yes they will freak out about this. Personally I understand freaking out. Walt never wanted Disneyland to be a alcohol venue.



"Walt who?" - Bob Iger


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> If people freak out about straws and the removal of a dining item yes they will freak out about this. Personally I understand freaking out. Walt never wanted Disneyland to be a alcohol venue.


I think that ship sailed a long time ago with WDW offering it.  I doubt Walt wanted DL to be dry but WDW to serve alcohol.  I think it's past time to move on, personally.  

What I don't personally want to see is kiosks everywhere selling booze... for all parks to feel like World Showcase at certain times of day.  This GE location certainly doesn't do that.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I think that ship sailed a long time ago with WDW offering it.  I doubt Walt wanted DL to be dry but WDW to serve alcohol.  I think it's past time to move on, personally.
> 
> What I don't personally want to see is kiosks everywhere selling booze... for all parks to feel like World Showcase at certain times of day.  This GE location certainly doesn't do that.


I agree 100% about the kiosks. I don’t mind it at table service locations but we don’t need kiosks all over selling it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Chewbacca coming to Disneyland Paris as a meet and greet

http://dedicatedtodlp.com/2018/08/2...-it-enough-and-what-about-star-wars-weekends/


----------



## Disneymom1126

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Storybook Dining at Artist Point Debuts This Winter at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge



Just when I thought I was over character dining...this is now on my must do list...Dopey, Grumpy, Snow, Evil Queen...just take all my money

I will be watching for a date, we are staying at WL in November, but my guess is it won’t be ready by then...


----------



## Dean Marino

Yup - Dead SIG walking . 

AP is now CHARACTER DINING, Not SIGNATURE DINING. So WL no longer has any Signature Restaurants... .
We are saddened.... fortunately? Both the GF (3 REAL SIGS), and Contemporary (1 REAL SIG), are a short Cab, Bus+Monorail, or Boat ride away.

DVC, homed at BRV.... Whispering Canyon is STILL great for that morning Breakfast .

All personal opinion - I'm not necessarily right, no one else is necessarily wrong.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well I guess now we know which dwarves rule the roost. Poor Doc, Happy, Sleepy, Sneezy and Bashful.


----------



## Farro

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I guess now we know which dwarves rule the roost. Poor Doc, Happy, Sleepy, Sneezy and Bashful.



Well, Doc is busy seeing patients, Sleepy is sleeping, Bashful is too shy to go up to the tables, Sneezy is a health risk and Happy is just happy to let the others have the fun.


----------



## tarak

rteetz said:


> If people freak out about straws and the removal of a dining item yes they will freak out about this. Personally I understand freaking out. Walt never wanted Disneyland to be a alcohol venue.



I can see both sides to this.  Obviously, the Cantina at DHS will have alcohol, and given the atmosphere, I can’t imagine just selling the odd non-alcoholic blue milk in what’s essentially the same venue in Anaheim. But I can understand not wanting alcohol at the original park. 



Disneymom1126 said:


> Just when I thought I was over character dining...this is now on my must do list...Dopey, Grumpy, Snow, Evil Queen...just take all my money
> 
> I will be watching for a date, we are staying at WL in November, but my guess is it won’t be ready by then...



Yep. I’ve not had any interest in character dining for a while now. But after experiencing Club Villain back in the day, I’d love to have the chance to meet the Evil Queen again.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I guess now we know which dwarves rule the roost. Poor Doc, Happy, Sleepy, Sneezy and Bashful.


Funny you say that, but the kids and I had decided ahead of time with the rumors that we'd do this if Grumpy and Dopey were there!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Farro said:


> Well, Doc is busy seeing patients, Sleepy is sleeping, Bashful is too shy to go up to the tables, Sneezy is a health risk and Happy is just happy to let the others have the fun.



Haha at Sneezy, good point. Poor Bashful.


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Spaceship Earth is one attraciton that has seen quite a number of refurbs and I think while each has had some plusses and minueses they have all been at least "ok" so I am fairly excited for this
> 
> 
> 
> Shot it got coming in this morning - makes Guardians look pretty big - so angle definitely makes a difference
> 
> View attachment 346889


I like the fact that Galaxy looks to be quite a distance from SE. At least from this angle.  It doesn’t seem like it will clutter your view as you enter the park.


----------



## MissGina5

Farro said:


> Oh, I just got chills!!! We will definitely try to book this next time we go, after dark for added ambiance!


I’m screaming I’m thrilled!!!


----------



## SaharanTea

tarak said:


> Yep. I’ve not had any interest in character dining for a while now. But after experiencing Club Villain back in the day, I’d love to have the chance to meet the Evil Queen again.



We had a chance encounter with her a couple of years ago.  She's a fun meet.  Very intriguing character dinner.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> BREAKING: Disneyland Will Serve Alcohol to Park Guests in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge





Tigger's ally said:


> Maybe you and Dopey can ride over together?


Or run.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Soundsational returns to Disneyland in January

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/mickeys-soundsational-parade-returning-to-disneyland-in-january/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sorry if I missed it posted in this thread but just saw the DIS posted a story stating now that Hoop Dee Doo will *NOT *be closing:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/hoop-de-doo-musical-revue-will-not-be-closing/


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry if I missed it posted in this thread but just saw the DIS posted a story stating now that Hoop Dee Doo will *NOT *be closing:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/hoop-de-doo-musical-revue-will-not-be-closing/


This is so popular I couldn’t see it closing permanently as long as Pioneer Hall is standing. Glad WDW is keeping it around.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry if I missed it posted in this thread but just saw the DIS posted a story stating now that Hoop Dee Doo will *NOT *be closing:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/hoop-de-doo-musical-revue-will-not-be-closing/


And Mickey's Backyard BBQ *WILL *be closing.


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> And Mickey's Backyard BBQ *WILL *be closing.



That makes sense and would jive with the project drawings that have been floating around.  The DVC property looks to build over the Backyard BBQ area right up to Pioneer Hall


----------



## JaxDad

So once the DVC is opened, and the base clientele for the dinner show evolves, they can call it the Hipster Doo Review! They will save money by serving just fair trade coffee and artisanal baked goods. The entertainment won't matter, since they will all be looking at their phones.


----------



## Farro

JaxDad said:


> So once the DVC is opened, and the base clientele for the dinner show evolves, they can call it the Hipster Doo Review! They will save money by serving just fair trade coffee and artisanal baked goods. The entertainment won't matter, since they will all be looking at their phones.



Is it cool again to like Disney? I thought it was still the opposite.


----------



## tlmadden73

Farro said:


> Is it cool again to like Disney? I thought it was still the opposite.


Probably not until they have kids of their own . And then it will be even cooler because it is so "retro".


----------



## skier_pete

Did anyone post this yet?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Makes me sad without water there.    How long will it be like this?


----------



## Tigger's ally

********** said:


> Did anyone post this yet?View attachment 347338



Yep Teetz posted a bunch of them.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Makes me sad without water there.    How long will it be like this?


Depends on how much work needs to be done.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Depends on how much work needs to be done.


I'd like to make a request that they finish by Nov 1, when we arrive for W&D.  Thanks.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tatooine Traders closing for refurbishment 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/t...oine-traders-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> And Mickey's Backyard BBQ *WILL *be closing.


So sad!! I love Mickey's Backyard BBQ! It was a great character meal!


----------



## SJMajor67

A little late to the cantina party, but if this song is not playing while I'm in there I will be disappointed.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Play Ball! Atlanta Braves’ Spring Training Season Announced


----------



## rteetz

*News*

EXCLUSIVE: Walt Disney World Confirms Names of Club 33 Locations Coming to the Parks


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Walt Disney World Confirms Names of Club 33 Locations Coming to the Parks



I keep waiting to see a true leak of the Clubs, and all of these links keep disappointing.  There's bets on the line!


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I keep waiting to see a true leak of the Clubs, and all of these links keep disappointing.  There's bets on the line!


Who gets their membership revoked first?


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Who gets their membership revoked first?


Pretty much.  I think I picked a winner.


----------



## OKW Lover

The Pho said:


> I keep waiting to see a true leak of the Clubs, and all of these links keep disappointing.  There's bets on the line!


I've heard from folks how have been there that the artist rendering included in the link is pretty accurate for the Epcot lounge.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Meet the Cast Member Who’s Played Disney’s Fantasia Gardens Miniature Golf 557 Times


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Haunted Mansion Dooney & Bourke Collection Available Now at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Attraction line-up and more details for the upcoming V.I.PASSHOLDER event night at Epcot


----------



## RescueRanger

Farro said:


> Well, Doc is busy seeing patients, Sleepy is sleeping, Bashful is too shy to go up to the tables, Sneezy is a health risk and Happy is just happy to let the others have the fun.


Nicely done!


----------



## ksromack

SJMajor67 said:


> A little late to the cantina party, but if this song is not playing while I'm in there I will be disappointed.



I concur!


----------



## circus4u

Refurbishment of Kringla Bakeri Og Kafe at the Norway Pavilion in Epcot has finally finished. Kringla Bakeri is twice the size now and features a queue. Photos
https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-kr...ns-at-epcots-norway-pavilion-doubles-in-size/


----------



## ksromack

SG131 said:


> I see it listed on the Disney app, no reservations available yet (unless it already filled up).  I’m going to check this regularly for my Dec trip!


I cant seem to find this on the disney app.....are you looking under dining?  What is the exact name of the new restaurant? Storybook Dining?


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> Refurbishment of Kringla Bakeri Og Kafe at the Norway Pavilion in Epcot has finally finished. Kringla Bakeri is twice the size now and features a queue. Photos
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-kr...ns-at-epcots-norway-pavilion-doubles-in-size/


Wow way bigger and much needed.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line May Be Expanding Its Presence in Miami


----------



## rteetz

*News* 

Pteranodon Flyers Closing for Short Refurbishment on September 10 at Islands of Adventure


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland parking garage update from @dina444444 As a note it will be connected to the existing garage.


----------



## rteetz

Halloween beginning at DCA


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> Pretty much.  I think I picked a winner.


You know enough other members to place such bets?!


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> You know enough other members to place such bets?!



Well it's not a real bet, nothing really at stake just bragging rights, but we knew about half of them at one point.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> Well it's not a real bet, nothing really at stake just bragging rights, but we knew about half of them at one point.


Wow -- OK!


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wow -- OK!


It's a friendly bunch.


----------



## momandmousefan

rteetz said:


> It's likely the same as the club level test which was $150.


You are correct. My mom called to check recently. $150 each way from the airport.


----------



## rteetz

They are apparently starting to install the castle dreamlights tonight for the holidays.


----------



## circus4u

Hollywood Studios photos (nothing really new)
http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/09/hollywood-studios-update-bidding_64.html


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> They are apparently starting to install the castle dreamlights tonight for the holidays.



Not true


----------



## skier_pete

So we've spent time walking around Epcot, and I have to say the sightlines for the gondola and Riviera are nothing to be concerned about. Barely noticeable and certainly much less intrusive to WS than the Swan and Dolphin already are.

The Gaurdians building, while huge, doesn't appear as tall as Spaceship Earth, and most angles that you see it from WS you also see Test Track and SSE at the same time. Unless they make it shiny silver like test track I don't think it will be much of a visual distraction once complete. From the front it is off to the side so it won't be disturbing your SSE pictures.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> The Gaurdians building, while huge, doesn't appear as tall as Spaceship Earth, and most angles that you see it from WS you also see Test Track and SSE at the same time. Unless they make it shiny silver like test track I don't think it will be much of a visual distraction once complete. From the front it is off to the side so it won't be disturbing your SSE pictures.


Agreed, having just been there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## OKW Lover

Folks that have noticed construction cranes near the MK, they are actually on the perimeter road somewhat behind the Big Thunder area.  Reedy Creek is doing road work that will ultimately change the access to property for those that come in from Reams Rd.  The cranes are being used to place preformed roadway segments.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> So we've spent time walking around Epcot, and I have to say the sightlines for the gondola and Riviera are nothing to be concerned about. Barely noticeable and certainly much less intrusive to WS than the Swan and Dolphin already are.
> 
> The Gaurdians building, while huge, doesn't appear as tall as Spaceship Earth, and most angles that you see it from WS you also see Test Track and SSE at the same time. Unless they make it shiny silver like test track I don't think it will be much of a visual distraction once complete. From the front it is off to the side so it won't be disturbing your SSE pictures.



As long as they have the outside something the fits with Future World I agree that the Guardians building won’t stick out as much as I thought:
 

The one that stood out more than I thought was the Rat building, but assuming they theme it to blend in I am sure it won’t be too bad


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

momandmousefan said:


> You are correct. My mom called to check recently. $150 each way from the airport.



This doesn’t seem that bad to me. I live in Ohio, about an hour from the Airport and this is what I pay when I hire a driver. One way.


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

Reports of leaky SSE on the twitters
Tried to unsuccessfully post a screenshot. You can see it on @wdwnt feed.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> This doesn’t seem that bad to me. I live in Ohio, about an hour from the Airport and this is what I pay when I hire a driver. One way.


Holy moly! That's pricey. I get the upcharge for Disney and can totally get it there even if I wouldn't personally pay that but dang for being just an hour away? I'm around 45 mins from our airport and just can't imagine spending $300 RT to get to our airport.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

So the facial recognition thing MCO is using is pretty neat. 

We connected in Orlando on our way home from Jamaica yesterday and we, like many U.S. passengers on the plane, did the mobile passport option only to find out Orlando isn't using that at all but has completely switched to the facial recognition for going through Customs when entering back into the country.

Now granted we were entering Customs just after 3pm and there was no one absolutely no one but our flight at the time so there was no line but it took like 30seconds for the guy to take a quick picture glance at it and see our passports and we were on our way. Totally hassle free.


----------



## rteetz

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> Reports of leaky SSE on the twitters
> Tried to unsuccessfully post a screenshot. You can see it on @wdwnt feed.


Looks like a sprinkler issue. RCFD was on hand.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Sally dress at the Dress shop

https://t.co/XXMG19lLEk?amp=1


----------



## Sweettears

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Holy moly! That's pricey. I get the upcharge for Disney and can totally get it there even if I wouldn't personally pay that but dang for being just an hour away? I'm around 45 mins from our airport and just can't imagine spending $300 RT to get to our airport.


Agreed. I live outside of Chicago and I can get a private car for about $95 including tip.


----------



## tarak

Sweettears said:


> Agreed. I live outside of Chicago and I can get a private car for about $95 including tip.


I agree $150 seems crazy. I’ve had a town car charge around $200 round trip, we got water, and a grocery stop included. I can see the benefit of a Minnie van if you’re going to a park early in the morning because it will drop you off at the front (versus a Lyft driver). But not for a trip from the airport.


----------



## jlundeen

tarak said:


> I agree $150 seems crazy. I’ve had a town car charge around $200 round trip, we got water, and a grocery stop included. I can see the benefit of a Minnie van if you’re going to a park early in the morning because it will drop you off at the front (versus a Lyft driver). But not for a trip from the airport.


I really like the Minnie Vans, and if it was more reasonable, say a bit more than what uber or lyft would charge for the same trip, I might be tempted.  (Since DME started, I've always done that, so I don't know what a cab or service would be each way).

I know there are MANY times I feel the $25 charge to not have to stand in a long bus line, s a much better option at the end of a tiring day!


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> I really like the Minnie Vans, and if it was more reasonable, say a bit more than what uber or lyft would charge for the same trip, I might be tempted.  (Since DME started, I've always done that, so I don't know what a cab or service would be each way).
> 
> I know there are MANY times I feel the $25 charge to not have to stand in a long bus line, s a much better option at the end of a tiring day!


While I wouldn’t do the $150, I would do the $25 ride especially when solo. I just feel more comfortable using that solo than with Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> While I wouldn’t do the $150, I would do the $25 ride especially when solo. I just feel more comfortable using that solo than with Uber or Lyft.


I’ve never had issues with Uber solo, especially at WDW. Last trip I took one back to MCO rather than DME. Cost $30 including tip, took 20 minutes. Just brought my backpack with me to Epcot and rather than leaving to get back to AKL so early, I left from BWI about 2 hrs before my flight, quick drive over, used precheck to get thru security, and still had time to take a brief nap on the floor before my flight! It was a short trip and I was able to suck up every last morsel of Disney goodness! Seriously considering doing it again for upcoming trips, though those will be longer so not as necessary!


----------



## rteetz

Spaceship Earth will reportedly be closed all day long. Blog Mickey is reporting that the Greece scene may have experienced water damage.


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Sally dress at the Dress shop
> 
> https://t.co/XXMG19lLEk?amp=1


Well there goes my next trip souvenir budget.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Sally dress at the Dress shop
> 
> https://t.co/XXMG19lLEk?amp=1



I don't know with these dresses...they look very twee on adult women in my opinion. I can totally see wearing at Disney on vacation for fun, or for the Halloween Party at MK or maybe a Halloween party at home, but as an everyday dress? They are too costume like.

The first few that came out were much more subtle, the latest dresses are getting too cartoonish.

Again, my opinion.


----------



## skier_pete

We are leaving via ME right now. (Sob!) We used Lyft around property 5 times. (Poly to AKV, AKV to BB, BCV to DS, and back and forth from BCV to TL). Admittedly we could use a 4 person car, but it was only $9.50 from poly to AKV, and the others were all around $7-8. Compared to $25 for Mnnie Van seems outrageous. It would run $35 to airport, so $150 I can't believe it. 

The other thing is we got sort of spoiled by lift. We only used it when it would've taken 2 forms of transport. (or in the case of BCV to DS we were going to be late for our reservation at The Void.) But it was so inexpensive it was hard not to pick "$7" versus "60-75minutes".


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

 Hollywood Studios Update: Bidding Farewell to Disney Junior - Live on Stage (PART 1)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I just feel more comfortable using that solo than with Uber or Lyft.


Really? I guess being in a major city this is something that isn’t a concern to me at all. Many many thousands do it every day with these services, of course.

My assumption all along was that this service would appeal most to those unfamiliar with Uber/lyft usage prior to WDW. That makes sense. Then those who want be guaranteed car seats etc. I guess I just thought most young people these days wouldn’t be their market!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Really? I guess being in a major city this is something that isn’t a concern to me at all. Many many thousands do it every day with these services, of course.
> 
> My assumption all along was that this service would appeal most to those unfamiliar with Uber/lyft usage prior to WDW. That makes sense. Then hose who want he guaranteed car seats etc. I guess I just thought most young people these days wouldn’t be their market!


I have only used Uber with a group never alone.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I worked in NYC for three months. I was always alone. I took the subway around the city, but to and from the airport I always took an uber or taxi. I preferred Uber. The first taxi I took, the driver shouted at other cars, took me a long route to jack up the fare (like I was going to say anything to that terrifying guy) and was just generally scary. All the uber drivers I took were professional and very nice. That is because Uber drivers receive ratings, and if they are giant jerks you will hear about it. Taxi drivers don't care. Hate taxis.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I have only used Uber with a group never alone.


Totally safe, 99.9 times out of 100 I would guess.  Have taken it countless times around DC and NYC in particular. All WDW drivers I’ve had have been especially nice — several have recounted choosing to work WDW primarily to get away from the more unruly passengers out there. 

While my family slept in, I took Uber by myself to ride FoP RD in Aug — awesome, relaxing time, followed up with a little cocktail in front of tree of life. How long before you can do that last part, again??

Highly recommend...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Totally safe, 99.9 times out of 100 I would guess.  Have taken it countless times around DC and NYC in particular. All WDW drivers I’ve had have been especially nice — several have recounted choosing to work WDW primarily to get away from the more unruly passengers out there.
> 
> While my family slept in, I took Uber by myself to ride FoP RD in Aug — awesome, relaxing time, followed up with a little cocktail in front of tree of life. How long before you can do that last part, again??
> 
> Highly recommend...
> 
> View attachment 347819


I know I am just hesitant.


----------



## danikoski

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Totally safe, 99.9 times out of 100 I would guess.  Have taken it countless times around DC and NYC in particular. All WDW drivers I’ve had have been especially nice — several have recounted choosing to work WDW primarily to get away from the more unruly passengers out there.
> 
> While my family slept in, I took Uber by myself to ride FoP RD in Aug — awesome, relaxing time, followed up with a little cocktail in front of tree of life. How long before you can do that last part, again??
> 
> Highly recommend...
> 
> View attachment 347819



I am so doing the next year...half of our party are sleepy heads and I'm not even sure they will want to ride FoP. Riding at RD and a nice cocktail sounds just great.


----------



## circus4u

Just saw this on the DIS Facebook page from Aug 30.  If you have Amazon Prime, enjoy for free.

"Yesterday, Disney Music Group and Amazon announced that the two companies are teaming up to bring Disney fans a new opportunity to stream their favorite Disney songs.

The new collection, “Disney Hits,” features over 50 soundtracks from Disney’s classic animated films, Disney-Pixar, Marvel Studios, Lucasfilm, Disney Junior and others that span over 9 decades."

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-bringing-classic-soundtracks-to-prime-music/

Edit to Add: 

For the full list of available Disney soundtracks and “Disney Hits” collection, visit Disney Music’s page on Amazon.

This is the first time that listeners will be able to stream Disney soundtracks on Amazon Prime and you must be an Amazon Prime subscriber to have access to this new collection.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I don't understand all the Amazon Prime Disney things.

Is it just the first time they created a playlist? I've been listening to Disney/Pixar/Disney parks songs on Amazon for months.


----------



## afan

Lesley Wake said:


> I’ve never had issues with Uber solo, especially at WDW. Last trip I took one back to MCO rather than DME. Cost $30 including tip, took 20 minutes. Just brought my backpack with me to Epcot and rather than leaving to get back to AKL so early, I left from BWI about 2 hrs before my flight, quick drive over, used precheck to get thru security, and still had time to take a brief nap on the floor before my flight! It was a short trip and I was able to suck up every last morsel of Disney goodness! Seriously considering doing it again for upcoming trips, though those will be longer so not as necessary!



Been using uber and lyft in SF this weekend solo and it's so easy.  The ubers we had in WDW 2 years ago had newer, nicer cars than a few I've had this weekend and those drivera were more chatty which I like.  But like the PP said, the drivers get rate.  The app also tells you how many trips the person has done, i had one with over 13k.  

Now the uber pool and stuff where you pay leaa to share the ride with people you don't know.  That I don't feel comfortable doing solo and am not sure I would with a friend either.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

danikoski said:


> I am so doing the next year...half of our party are sleepy heads and I'm not even sure they will want to ride FoP. Riding at RD and a nice cocktail sounds just great.


It was really, REALLY nice.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> I know I am just hesitant.



Don't feel bad. I completely understand. I don't particularly like cab drivers, but I know in Austin that they have had a criminal background check by law, for what it's worth. I know Uber and Lyft say that they do that, but there's no proof or guarantee. I don't really like taking Uber or Lyft by myself, but sometimes I don't have a choice. My car dealer uses them instead of loaner cars for maintenance work.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Celebrate "Lightning McQueen Day" on September 5 at Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Merchandise Events Scheduled to Take Place at Epcot Throughout September


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Scrims around the Magic Kingdom Club 33 are down

http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/photos-first-look-at-club-33-facade-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Haunted Mansion Doom Buggy Funko Pop! Vinyl Debuting September 22nd at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Track replacement underway for the Liberty Square Riverboat

http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/photo...ck-replacement-now-underway-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## sherlockmiles

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Haunted Mansion Doom Buggy Funko Pop! Vinyl Debuting September 22nd at Disney Parks



Nope - Dont care for this one.


----------



## BigRed98

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Haunted Mansion Doom Buggy Funko Pop! Vinyl Debuting September 22nd at Disney Parks



I like the Disney parks funko pops but if you don't live near WDW or DLR its almost impossible to get one unless you pay the ridiculous upcharge on amazon.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I like the Disney parks funko pops but if you don't live near WDW or DLR its almost impossible to get one unless you pay the ridiculous upcharge on amazon.


They have gone on the shop Disney site but usually sell out there in minutes.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> They have gone on the shop Disney site but usually sell out there in minutes.


Actually, be patient.  Figment is all over the parks now.


----------



## dina444444

splash327 said:


> Actually, be patient.  Figment is all over the parks now.


Figment was originally suppose to be a limited release run but they made it open edition. These ride ones are not set for open edition at the moment.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Scrims around the Magic Kingdom Club 33 are down
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/photos-first-look-at-club-33-facade-in-magic-kingdom/



That actually looks fine. They did a good job matching the existing theme.

Now the question is: did they remove any trees for fireworks viewing?


----------



## umichigan10

unbanshee said:


> That actually looks fine. They did a good job matching the existing theme.
> 
> Now the question is: did they remove any trees for fireworks viewing?


My thoughts in general about location. It’s not a “bad” spot, but also seems like it’s unremarkable in terms of view and whatnot


----------



## shoreward

Free - First Annual WDWT Guide to F&W.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/free-down...-international-food-wine-festival-from-wdwnt/


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Scrims around the Magic Kingdom Club 33 are down
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/photos-first-look-at-club-33-facade-in-magic-kingdom/


Do tell..... what does one have ro soo to be invited to Club 33?



shoreward said:


> Free - First Annual WDWT Guide to F&W.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/free-down...-international-food-wine-festival-from-wdwnt/


Dig at any particular blog much?!?


----------



## The Pho

ksromack said:


> Do tell..... what does one have ro soo to be invited to Club 33?



Send an email to 
wdwclub33@disneyworld.com with a nice letter and then play the waiting game.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> Do tell..... what does one have ro soo to be invited to Club 33?
> 
> 
> Dig at any particular blog much?!?





The Pho said:


> Send an email to
> wdwclub33@disneyworld.com with a nice letter and then play the waiting game.



And set aside several large sums of money


----------



## crazy4wdw

Incredibles 2 becomes the 1st animated film to cross the $600 million mark at the US box office. 

(OK, this is the link I meant to post!)


----------



## dina444444

crazy4wdw said:


> *Incredibles 2 is now the highest-grossing animated movie ever at the domestic box office*


It passed that mark almost 2 months ago...big news this weekend for the movie was passing the $600M mark.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Dave Bautista Still on the Fence About Returning to 'Guardians' Franchise


----------



## crazy4wdw

dina444444 said:


> It passed that mark almost 2 months ago...big news this weekend for the movie was passing the $600M mark.


Sorry, posted incorrect article and link!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

205117-disneyland-update-friends-until-the-end


----------



## rteetz

*News*

RUMOR: John Williams & Michael Giacchino to Compose All Music for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Nutcracker and the Four Realms Sneak Peek Coming to Disney’s Hollywood Studios, California Adventure in October


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cast Members Now Get 20% Off Food and Non-Alcoholic Beverages at the Epcot Food and Wine Festival 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: DVC Nametag Magnets Available for Personalization at D-Tech On Demand at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Carole Shelley, Voice of Lady Kluck (Robin Hood) and Amelia Gabble (The Aristocats), Dies at 79


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris’ Christmas Season Promises Mickey, Magic, and More


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: John Williams & Michael Giacchino to Compose All Music for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge



Now that would be something.   Williams has been pretty clear he wants to pass off Star Wars after 9.   Didn't expect that, but really hope it's true.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Now that would be something.   Williams has been pretty clear he wants to pass off Star Wars after 9.   Didn't expect that, but really hope it's true.


Well he isn't done with 9 yet so he's still involved with Star Wars. Galaxy's Edge is set to debut before the 9th film too.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> RUMOR: John Williams & Michael Giacchino to Compose All Music for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


That could be an awesome collaboration. Michael Giacchino is awesome.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Q-man

MamaMaleficent2016 said:


> This doesn’t seem that bad to me. I live in Ohio, about an hour from the Airport and this is what I pay when I hire a driver. One way.



$150-175 is approximate round trip fare from MCO to WDW for most town car services.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


>


Ugh.  Was hoping to NEVER see this again!!   

In all seriousness, I can't wait for them to re-do this thing.  I hope it's a complete overhaul.


----------



## ksromack

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ugh.  Was hoping to NEVER see this again!!
> 
> In all seriousness, I can't wait for them to re-do this thing.  I hope it's a complete overhaul.


Watched a part of this...... the last bird show we saw didn't have Russell in it and while it was corny, I think I preferred it over this version.


----------



## Jetku

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Cast Members Now Get 20% Off Food and Non-Alcoholic Beverages at the Epcot Food and Wine Festival 2018



This is surprising to me. I don’t know any cast members, but have assumed they get (more than) 20% off good regularly, not just as a special offer...


----------



## The Pho

Jetku said:


> This is surprising to me. I don’t know any cast members, but have assumed they get (more than) 20% off good regularly, not just as a special offer...



The amount can vary over the year.   I think it's usually around 40% off for Christmas.  Plus they have the Cast store which can have things 99% off.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ugh.  Was hoping to NEVER see this again!!
> 
> In all seriousness, I can't wait for them to re-do this thing.  I hope it's a complete overhaul.


The script got some work but it’s still not great. Better than what it was I guess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The script got some work but it’s still not great. Better than what it was I guess.



Might just need to write this one off as a failed experiment .... plus are there *that* many people that normally have no interest in a bird show but now are dying to go because Dug and Russell are in it?  Shouldn’t the draw be the birds?


----------



## jknezek

As someone who once had a pet parrot for well over a decade, I like bird shows. We generally go to them at the zoo and went to the old one at AK many times over the years. This? No thanks. I could care less about the characters, I suppose, but not much less. This is just a pile of garbage where there used to be a decent, if not very innovative, attraction.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Might just need to write this one off as a failed experiment .... plus are there *that* many people that normally have no interest in a bird show but now are dying to go because Dug and Russell are in it?  Shouldn’t the draw be the birds?


Yeah the Dug and Russell aspect just seems forced.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BREAKING: Special Event Pavilions Near Fantasia Gardens Officially Close Today to Make Way for New Hotel


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Banshee Toy Adoption Expands Beyond Pandora at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - New look Magical Express coaches now in service at Walt Disney World


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tatooine Traders closing for refurbishment
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/t...oine-traders-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm



Refurb? You'd think they would just leave it as is with SWGE about a 15 months away.  Hopefully making it easier to get through .. probably one of the crowded gift shops in the park since a lot of people come into it from outside the ride because of all the unique stuff that is in it (like build-a-lightsaber and build-a-droid and the picture thing).

I guess this means they will be keeping Star Tours and that store as is for a while (which still makes no sense to me from an immersion standpoint).


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Refurb? You'd think they would just leave it as is with SWGE about a 15 months away.  Hopefully making it easier to get through .. probably one of the crowded gift shops in the park since a lot of people come into it from outside the ride because of all the unique stuff that is in it (like build-a-lightsaber and build-a-droid and the picture thing).
> 
> I guess this means they will be keeping Star Tours and that store as is for a while (which still makes no sense to me from an immersion standpoint).


It won't close immediately but will eventually. With SWGE crowds they need the capacity in the park.


----------



## jknezek

tlmadden73 said:


> Refurb? You'd think they would just leave it as is with SWGE about a 15 months away.  Hopefully making it easier to get through .. probably one of the crowded gift shops in the park since a lot of people come into it from outside the ride because of all the unique stuff that is in it (like build-a-lightsaber and build-a-droid and the picture thing).
> 
> I guess this means they will be keeping Star Tours and that store as is for a while (which still makes no sense to me from an immersion standpoint).



It doesn't make sense from an immersion standpoint, but it sure does from a crowd control standpoint. Until they get everything open and moving, probably a year, maybe 3 years, after SW:GE opens, Star Tours is needed. There is no real way around it. If they were going to change Star Tours to improve the immersion concept, it had to happen before SW:GE opened.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> It doesn't make sense from an immersion standpoint, but it sure does from a crowd control standpoint. Until they get everything open and moving, probably a year, maybe 3 years, after SW:GE opens, Star Tours is needed. There is no real way around it. If they were going to change Star Tours to improve the immersion concept, it had to happen before SW:GE opened.


And the store can sell the general non-SWGE Star Wars merch since those items won't make sense inside SWGE.


----------



## The Pho

jknezek said:


> It doesn't make sense from an immersion standpoint, but it sure does from a crowd control standpoint. Until they get everything open and moving, probably a year, maybe 3 years, after SW:GE opens, Star Tours is needed. There is no real way around it. If they were going to change Star Tours to improve the immersion concept, it had to happen before SW:GE opened.



Well they could always expand the Star Wars land and have it take over Muppets then encompass Star Tours if they want to make it more immersive to Star Wars. Or even separate Muppets off a little more and have Star Wars expand out. Or have Muppets Star Wars.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> The script got some work but it’s still not great. Better than what it was I guess.


Wait -- this is it??  I didn't have the stomach to re-watch because it looked like the same one I saw from the still, but is this the revamped show??  If so, that's a massive disappointment that they're keeping the costumed characters AND that "hostess" (or whatever her role is supposed to be).  We'll be skipping this for the foreseeable future if that's the case -- and this was a must-do for us every trip to ACTUALLY SEE BIRDS. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> *Might just need to write this one off as a failed experiment* .... plus are there *that* many people that normally have no interest in a bird show but now are dying to go because Dug and Russell are in it?  Shouldn’t the draw be the birds?


*YES!!!!  Who do we petition!??!  *Also YES!!



jknezek said:


> As someone who once had a pet parrot for well over a decade, I like bird shows. We generally go to them at the zoo and went to the old one at AK many times over the years. This? No thanks. I could care less about the characters, I suppose, but not much less. This is just a pile of garbage where there used to be a decent, if not very innovative, attraction.






rteetz said:


> Yeah the Dug and Russell aspect just seems forced.


150%.  And they're not even the worst part.  Ugh.


----------



## Capang

The Pho said:


> Well they could always expand the Star Wars land and have it *take over Muppets* then encompass Star Tours if they want to make it more immersive to Star Wars.


Leave my muppets out of this 
In truth, I know their days are numbered.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Capang said:


> Leave my muppets out of this
> In truth, I know their days are numbered.


I love the muppets circa-my-childhood, but I don't think Disney has really been able to capitalize on this IP.  Which disappoints me, actually. 

But in truth, I'd rather have more SW in DHS than what they currently have with Muppets.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Well they could always expand the Star Wars land and have it take over Muppets then encompass Star Tours if they want to make it more immersive to Star Wars. Or even separate Muppets off a little more and have Star Wars expand out. Or have Muppets Star Wars.



PIGS! IN! SPACE!!!!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wait -- this is it?? I didn't have the stomach to re-watch because it looked like the same one I saw from the still, but is this the revamped show?? If so, that's a massive disappointment that they're keeping the costumed characters AND that "hostess" (or whatever her role is supposed to be). We'll be skipping this for the foreseeable future if that's the case -- and this was a must-do for us every trip to ACTUALLY SEE BIRDS.


Yes this is the revamp. It could change even more though.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Capang said:


> Leave my muppets out of this
> In truth, I know their days are numbered.



I'm telling ya, Muppets are best at parody, just have them film a Muppets SW show.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Registration Open Now for Pasta Making Demonstration Hosted by Terralina Crafted Italian


----------



## tlmadden73

jknezek said:


> It doesn't make sense from an immersion standpoint, but it sure does from a crowd control standpoint. Until they get everything open and moving, probably a year, maybe 3 years, after SW:GE opens, Star Tours is needed. There is no real way around it. If they were going to change Star Tours to improve the immersion concept, it had to happen before SW:GE opened.


Sure .. I understand that. I just think the park is suffering in the short-term from the need to keep the park open during this transformation. They should have just closed the park down and redid the whole thing. My guess is Launch Bay will remain open to .. to also shift the Star Wars crowds to the other side of the park.

My guess is the backs of the AT-AT and Ewok Village will remain open ... looking like movie props (which made sense when it was a park about the making of movies, but doesn't make as much sense now).

As a Star Wars fan, I am just upset that they missed a perfect opportunity to do what they did with TSL and incorporate a fun (and still popular) attraction INTO the new land. All because ..... they needed to retain an aging 3-D movie and an mediocre quick service pizza joint? 

Why Muppets courtyard


----------



## Capang

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I love the muppets circa-my-childhood, but I don't think Disney has really been able to capitalize on this IP.  Which disappoints me, actually.
> 
> But in truth, I'd rather have more SW in DHS than what they currently have with Muppets.


Yeah, they definitely haven't figured out how to make them "fit."


OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm telling ya, Muppets are best at parody, just have them film a Muppets SW show.


Do you work at Disney? Because you should.


----------



## YesterDark

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I love the muppets circa-my-childhood, but I don't think Disney has really been able to capitalize on this IP.  Which disappoints me, actually.
> 
> But in truth, I'd rather have more SW in DHS than what they currently have with Muppets.



My kids watch that Muppet Babies cartoon on Disney Jr a lot.


----------



## DizFanFamily

The Pho said:


> Well they could always expand the Star Wars land and have it take over Muppets then encompass Star Tours if they want to make it more immersive to Star Wars. Or even separate Muppets off a little more and have Star Wars expand out. Or have Muppets Star Wars.


Pigs in Space!


----------



## Firebird060

So we have how many hotels yet to break ground now in the rumours board.

We have the Star Wars hotel which are official but have yet to do much construction.

We have this new Swan and Dolphin run hotel near the  Fantasia Mini Golf Course.   

We have the Rumoured new Epcot  Hotel near the front entrance where all the land work is being done.

We have the OLD River Country Site Mix DVC hotel near Fort Wilderness, which is all but confirmed with the closing of the Mickeys Backyard Barbecue and the leaked building plans.   Disney hasnt officially stated it yet but as a betting person, its pretty sure bet unless the Economy Crashes or something.

I wouldn't be surprised if all are open by or shortly after WDW 50th to capture that major influx.  

We also have the ones that are almost done being built. The Riviera and the towers at  Coronado Springs.  Each with a decent amount of rooms.

So this leaves me wondering what WDW projections are for the 50th crowd levels and what do they have planned to make everyone want to come at least once durring that year. They have to have some big plans for all of this and some huge projections to want to increase the number of hotel rooms so drastically on Site.  It seems more than just increasing visitor numbers


----------



## skier_pete

Capang said:


> Leave my muppets out of this
> In truth, I know their days are numbered.



I'm with you, but when we were just down there we were asked to get a stuffed Gonzo. They literally have NO Muppets merchandise except stuffed Kermit and Animal. The Muppet store is full of Sally and Jack and Star Wars crap. When they is no merchandise to sell on a product - that gets me VERY worried for the future.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hanes Design A Tee to close this weekend at Disney Springs

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/disney-de...-at-disney-springs-set-to-close-this-weekend/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Cruise Line makes proposal for 2nd island

https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...es-proposal-for-lighthouse-point-development/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm telling ya, Muppets are best at parody, just have them film a Muppets SW show.



I know there was an original plan for Muppets Land at DHS to have a "Muppet" version of the Great Movie Ride with their take on it ... I think an attraction around the Muppets trying to capitalize on all the new people coming to DHS because of Galaxy's Edge could be great!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Imaginner Glenn W. Durflinger Jr.,  project designer on two of the Disney parks’ most iconic thrill rides: Space Mountain and Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, passes away
https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/imagineer...in-big-thunder-mountain-railroad-passes-away/


----------



## SG131

********** said:


> I'm with you, but when we were just down there we were asked to get a stuffed Gonzo. They literally have NO Muppets merchandise except stuffed Kermit and Animal. The Muppet store is full of Sally and Jack and Star Wars crap. When they is no merchandise to sell on a product - that gets me VERY worried for the future.


I just purchased my WWKD hat! Can't wait to wear it in December!


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> I'm with you, but when we were just down there we were asked to get a stuffed Gonzo. They literally have NO Muppets merchandise except stuffed Kermit and Animal. The Muppet store is full of Sally and Jack and Star Wars crap. When they is no merchandise to sell on a product - that gets me VERY worried for the future.


But they had an opportunity to ditch the Muppets at DHS with SWGE, but instead double-downed on it with the creation of "Pizza Rizzos". If they had plans to abandon the courtyard, they wouldn't have changed the theme and maybe just left Pizza Planet as is since the park would be drawing Toy Story fans ...
*shrug*

They do have that Muppet Babies show on Disney Junior (not really good .. compared to other Disney Junior shows in my opinion) .. so they haven't abandoned the brand, but maybe have in the park as it just doesn't seem to be in the stream of popularity right now.

It's the problem with a company that has this many IPs .. and it grows every year. Eventually, some IPs time may simply have passed .. it is hard for them to "push" them all without conflicting with itself.


----------



## intertile

tlmadden73 said:


> But they had an opportunity to ditch the Muppets at DHS with SWGE, but instead double-downed on it with the creation of "Pizza Rizzos". If they had plans to abandon the courtyard, they wouldn't have changed the theme and maybe just left Pizza Planet as is since the park would be drawing Toy Story fans ...
> *shrug*
> 
> They do have that Muppet Babies show on Disney Junior (not really good .. compared to other Disney Junior shows in my opinion) .. so they haven't abandoned the brand, but maybe have in the park as it just doesn't seem to be in the stream of popularity right now.
> 
> It's the problem with a company that has this many IPs .. and it grows every year. Eventually, some IPs time may simply have passed .. it is hard for them to "push" them all without conflicting with itself.


I'm ok with the muppets staying, but can they just make a new movie?  Some sort of an update would be nice.


----------



## Firebird060

Heck I would be satisfied with another Kermit singing music video if it was relevant.  The muppets of the 80s had songs like Rainbow Connection and other musical numbers which were Iconic for the brand.


----------



## Disneymom1126

jknezek said:


> It doesn't make sense from an immersion standpoint, but it sure does from a crowd control standpoint. Until they get everything open and moving, probably a year, maybe 3 years, after SW:GE opens, Star Tours is needed. There is no real way around it. If they were going to change Star Tours to improve the immersion concept, it had to happen before SW:GE opened.



I will actually be sad to see Star Tours go. I remember riding it when it first opened, I think I was around 10. I seem to recall there were characters around in the outdoor part of the line. I also think it's great that they can update it with scenes and planets from various movies. I know the tech is out of date at this point, but I wish there was a way for them to keep it!


----------



## intertile

Disneymom1126 said:


> I will actually be sad to see Star Tours go. I remember riding it when it first opened, I think I was around 10. I seem to recall there were characters around in the outdoor part of the line. I also think it's great that they can update it with scenes and planets from various movies. I know the tech is out of date at this point, but I wish there was a way for them to keep it!


From what I read somewhere on these boards...the plan was to upgrade the tech, and re purpose it to another IP.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Firebird060 said:


> Heck I would be satisfied with another Kermit singing music video if it was relevant.  The muppets of the 80s had songs like Rainbow Connection and other musical numbers which were Iconic for the brand.



Rainbow Connection >>>>>>> Let it go

In a landslide.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Capang said:


> Yeah, they definitely haven't figured out how to make them "fit."
> 
> Do you work at Disney? Because you should.



That's what I've been telling Iger  I think my number is blocked in his phone now.


----------



## ejgonz2

The Pho said:


> Well they could always expand the Star Wars land and have it take over Muppets then encompass Star Tours if they want to make it more immersive to Star Wars. Or even separate Muppets off a little more and have Star Wars expand out. Or have Muppets Star Wars.


 
PIGS IN SPACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firebird060

Honestly I love the Muppets street show in MK.   Its cute and catchy for the 15 minute length. I also like that there are different stories.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

intertile said:


> From what I read somewhere on these boards...the plan was to upgrade the tech, and re purpose it to another IP.



yeah, that is the rumor/plan for it in the future, but expectations are it will stay as Star Tours at least for a few years after SW:GE opens


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Details of the Old Port Royale renovations

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...the-caribbean-into-the-new-centertown-market/


----------



## kat_lh

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Details of the Old Port Royale renovations
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...the-caribbean-into-the-new-centertown-market/



Is there anymore of a timeline for this reopening than "this fall?"


----------



## MissGina5

The Pho said:


> Well they could always expand the Star Wars land and have it take over Muppets then encompass Star Tours if they want to make it more immersive to Star Wars. Or even separate Muppets off a little more and have Star Wars expand out. Or have Muppets Star Wars.


Gonzo tie in?


----------



## MissGina5

Firebird060 said:


> Heck I would be satisfied with another Kermit singing music video if it was relevant.  The muppets of the 80s had songs like Rainbow Connection and other musical numbers which were Iconic for the brand.


Kermit singing talking heads? Kokomo? Anything? I loooove those


----------



## rteetz

kat_lh said:


> Is there anymore of a timeline for this reopening than "this fall?"


No dates yet. It’s not that far off though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
WonderFall Flavors coming to Disney Springs

http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/wonde...red-eats-and-drinks-coming-to-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Changes in smoking locations at MK

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ng-locations-updated-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Changes in smoking locations at MK
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ng-locations-updated-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm



I hope this doesn't mean that they're not shutting the path soon.  I love walking on it, and it'll be way better not having to smell smoke to do it.


----------



## Firebird060

Hmm any leaks about this years holloween mug at trader sams?


----------



## dina444444

The Pho said:


> I hope this doesn't mean that they're not shutting the path soon.  I love walking on it, and it'll be way better not having to smell smoke to do it.


I imagine that path will close by the end of the year with the Tron construction.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update* 

Universal Studios Update: New Props for Sale at Williams of Hollywood (PART 1)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Halloween Resort RapidFill Mug Now Available at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

Len Testa reported on WDWMagic that he has heard from people within Disney and they confirmed that his report that higher than expected crowds/waits in January and February is due to less staffing and capacity.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Changes in smoking locations at MK
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ng-locations-updated-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


This makes me so happy!!!  I’ve wanted to walk that path so many times, but haven’t due to the smoking section.


----------



## rteetz

Martin on WDWMagic says there will be a new speedramp in the Space Mountain exit when it reopens.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Len Testa reported on WDWMagic that he has heard from people within Disney and they confirmed that his report that higher than expected crowds/waits in January and February is due to less staffing and capacity.



It’s understandable but sad the do it to the extent the do ... I get you don’t need everything to be a walk on but some of the waits seem we’re a bit rediculous


----------



## writerguyfl

Firebird060 said:


> So we have how many hotels yet to break ground now in the rumours board.
> 
> We have the Star Wars hotel which are official but have yet to do much construction.
> 
> We have this new Swan and Dolphin run hotel near the  Fantasia Mini Golf Course.
> 
> We have the Rumoured new Epcot  Hotel near the front entrance where all the land work is being done.
> 
> We have the OLD River Country Site Mix DVC hotel near Fort Wilderness, which is all but confirmed with the closing of the Mickeys Backyard Barbecue and the leaked building plans.   Disney hasnt officially stated it yet but as a betting person, its pretty sure bet unless the Economy Crashes or something.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if all are open by or shortly after WDW 50th to capture that major influx.
> 
> We also have the ones that are almost done being built. The Riviera and the towers at  Coronado Springs.  Each with a decent amount of rooms.
> 
> So this leaves me wondering what WDW projections are for the 50th crowd levels and what do they have planned to make everyone want to come at least once durring that year. They have to have some big plans for all of this and some huge projections to want to increase the number of hotel rooms so drastically on Site.  It seems more than just increasing visitor numbers



There's also the second tower for what will become the Drury Plaza Hotel at Disney Springs.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/permit-fi...t-western-lake-buena-vista-resort-renovation/

To anyone unfamiliar, Drury Hotels purchased the Best Western Lake Buena Vista - Disney Springs Area in August 2017.  That hotel is one of the seven Disney Springs Hotels that are on Disney property but owned and operated by third parties.

A renovation was necessary, but those of us that stay at those hotels fairly often were curious about why nothing had happened for an entire year.  Out of the blue a few weeks back, permits for a second tower for that property were filed.  After the second tower is built, the existing one will get a much-needed renovation.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Brie Larson Teases Massive Captain Marvel Debut Tomorrow 

Most likely Captain Marvel teaser trailer will be released tomorrow!


----------



## j2thomason

We were at Epcot Sunday and wanted to get the Phosphorescent Phreeze was only available in sour apple so we skipped it knowing that we were returning today. Today they were out of the cute beakers that they had been serving them in. Now it is offered as a “flight” in 3 plastic disposal cups just like the beer flights. I was shocked that they ran out of the beakers in less than a week!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I love the muppets circa-my-childhood, but I don't think Disney has really been able to capitalize on this IP.  Which disappoints me, actually.
> 
> But in truth, I'd rather have more SW in DHS than what they currently have with Muppets.



I should have added that we get a kick out of the Muppet shows they put on in Liberty Square — too funny.  A really cute little addition.


----------



## rteetz

j2thomason said:


> We were at Epcot Sunday and wanted to get the Phosphorescent Phreeze was only available in sour apple so we skipped it knowing that we were returning today. Today they were out of the cute beakers that they had been serving them in. Now it is offered as a “flight” in 3 plastic disposal cups just like the beer flights. I was shocked that they ran out of the beakers in less than a week!


Well I hope they get more by November...


----------



## ejgonz2

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Brie Larson Teases Massive Captain Marvel Debut Tomorrow
> 
> Most likely Captain Marvel teaser trailer will be released tomorrow!



Not so sure about that. They usually debut big trailers on Disney networks (usually ABC or ESPN) not something like EW. But I’m hoping I’m wrong!


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> Len Testa reported on WDWMagic that he has heard from people within Disney and they confirmed that his report that higher than expected crowds/waits in January and February is due to less staffing and capacity.


Is that this coming Jan/feb? Or last Jan/Feb? I have a trip planned Jan 26-Feb 2 but I can always reschedule. We were hoping it would be a better time to go than our usual fall/summer but I’m also not sure because of possible closures and refurbs during that time.


----------



## Q-man

TheMaxRebo said:


> It’s understandable but sad the do it to the extent the do ... I get you don’t need everything to be a walk on but some of the waits seem we’re a bit rediculous



Can't buy merchandise when you're waiting in a ride line.


----------



## rteetz

Ambehnke said:


> Is that this coming Jan/feb? Or last Jan/Feb? I have a trip planned Jan 26-Feb 2 but I can always reschedule. We were hoping it would be a better time to go than our usual fall/summer but I’m also not sure because of possible closures and refurbs during that time.


This past Jan/Feb.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WonderFall Flavors coming to Disney Springs
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/wonde...red-eats-and-drinks-coming-to-disney-springs/



Some good looking stuff here!  And we don't get there till early December.  Oh well.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> Len Testa reported on WDWMagic that he has heard from people within Disney and they confirmed that his report that higher than expected crowds/waits in January and February is due to less staffing and capacity.


Sorry, but this needs more info.  "less staffing and capacity" as compared to what?  November and December?  January and February of the previous year?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Len Testa reported on WDWMagic that he has heard from people within Disney and they confirmed that his report that higher than expected crowds/waits in January and February is due to less staffing and capacity.



I cannot express my level of hatred and disdain for this business model.


----------



## Tigger's ally

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I cannot express my level of hatred and disdain for this business model.



Well, it is an industry standard in tourist business (as well as restaurant/hotel across the country).  What has happened though in the Disney model that we see I think sometimes even sneaks up on them.  Things like low crowds for summer vs what they used to be and high crowds for late fall.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Sorry, but this needs more info.  "less staffing and capacity" as compared to what?  November and December?  January and February of the previous year?


This is in relation to the story Len did for the disunplugged a while back.


----------



## dlavender

Tigger's ally said:


> Well, it is an industry standard in tourist business (as well as restaurant/hotel across the country).  What has happened though in the Disney model that we see I think sometimes even sneaks up on them.  Things like low crowds for summer vs what they used to be and high crowds for late fall.



I think most of us hold Disney to a higher standard.  Especially at the price point.


----------



## JETSDAD

dlavender said:


> I think most of us hold Disney to a higher standard.  Especially at the price point.



And the price point would probably be even higher if they remained fully staffed during less busy times. It just seems like the normal thing to do for any business during slower times.


----------



## Firebird060

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I cannot express my level of hatred and disdain for this business model.




Ahh but Disney loves it,   for them its why pay for higher level of staffing during historical slower periods.  Why give guests better experiences for coming in a slow time, then a busy time,   we make less profit with less guests, so why invest more heavily in labor?  

It sucks but I am sure Disney has probably set some type of metric or were testing some type of metric that coincides with what is considered a acceptable wait time for guests.  If lets say 90 minutes is the bench mark for slow time of the year, for Pirates.  Disney with there metrics and projections of guest reservations historical fast pass info and normal park guest numbers, You can say for this time period we can use 1 or 3 less people to run this ride, and take 6 boats out of the water and the wait shouldn't reach more than 90 minutes for more than x percent in a day.     Granted if Disney kept it at full staff and with all six boats you might see a 90 minute wait only be 15, but then how does that extra cost add extra profit to the coffers?   WDW as much as I love it, cares a tad bit less about guest Experience then Disneyland, its staffing during 2018 "slow times" shows they have that threshold of Profit vs Experience set way more in the profit side then the experience Side. 

As a side note unless I am mistaken, and I hope I am not but at least Disney hasn't tried to experiment with staffing like the clothing retailers in malls do.  With on Demand Staffing,  aka you are scheduled to be at work on such and such day but you have to call us a hour before your shift to see if we need you.  If not then  you dont work but you also dont get paid.   That model might improve experience for us as guests but would suck from a employment stand point. So as much as Disneys staffing and capacity management durring slow times sucks and causes wait times much higher then the crowd level should dictate at least we dont see Disney using that method for Labor Management.


----------



## dlavender

JETSDAD said:


> And the price point would probably be even higher if they remained fully staffed during less busy times. It just seems like the normal thing to do for any business during slower times.



I don't agree (not debating, just discussing).

I don't think that $120/ticket should mean that you should have to be subjected to longer waits just because that ticket runs $135 in the summer.  It's not like it was a ghost town and the CM's would be twiddling their thumbs.  The reports from those months were terrible. Perhaps it was an anomaly.


----------



## ICTVgrad07

The Pho said:


> The amount can vary over the year.   I think it's usually around 40% off for Christmas.  Plus they have the Cast store which can have things 99% off.



Cast never got a discount at f&w kisoks so that's new...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm not a business major or an economics major. But I am a consumer, and to me, cutting back on staffing so much that it makes your guests have a bad time is not a business strategy that I can get behind.

You spend more money on your staff, your customers have a fantastic time and you've gained customers for life. You give them a bad, frustrating time and who knows if you still have their future business.

Edited to add: in the past I've gone to wdw more than once a year. In 2018, my first and only trip will be mnsshp for one night, and I'll be staying at universal. In 2019 I have nothing planned. Just putting my money where my mouth is.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Scene installation for Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/scene...-soon-for-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> I don't agree (not debating, just discussing).
> 
> I don't think that $120/ticket should mean that you should have to be subjected to longer waits just because that ticket runs $135 in the summer.  It's not like it was a ghost town and the CM's would be twiddling their thumbs.  *The reports from those months were terrible*. Perhaps it was an anomaly.



That is the part I have an issue with ... it would be one thing if they cut back a bit and what would be a 10 min wait is now 15 or 20 ... but if you are paying the lower fee to go in the "off season" it shouldn't be 40 minute wait or whatever


----------



## SureAsLiz

ICTVgrad07 said:


> Cast never got a discount at f&w kisoks so that's new...


Cast have been given f&w discounts for the past 2 years


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Plaza adds breakfast in November 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/the-plaza-restaurant-to-begin-breakfast-service-in-november/


----------



## ICTVgrad07

SureAsLiz said:


> Cast have been given f&w discounts for the past 2 years


Odd. We're not fla based cast, so maybe that's why but we never got the 20% discount at the kisoks and we've gone the past few yrs


----------



## SureAsLiz

ICTVgrad07 said:


> Odd. We're not fla based cast, so maybe that's why but we never got the 20% discount at the kisoks and we've gone the past few yrs


I dont recall ever seeing a restriction to FL based cast only, but I wasn't looking either.
Its only ever been for Mon-Thurs with non-cash payments at most but not all of the booths. Several times I have been told there is no discount when the hub said otherwise, especially when the discount has been added after the start of the festival


----------



## Tigger's ally

JETSDAD said:


> And the price point would probably be even higher if they remained fully staffed during less busy times. It just seems like the normal thing to do for any business during slower times.



True as an example-  lower prices on hotel rooms during non peak time.  Reason they can do that is they don't have to have as much staff.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Plaza adds breakfast in November
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/the-plaza-restaurant-to-begin-breakfast-service-in-november/


Sounds like an affordable PPO breakfast option in MK. 

I am not a fan of going to the parks for breakfast, but I could get on board this one ... walking up an emptier Main Street .. having breakfast in view of the castle, but not having a "heavy" option like a big breakfast buffet.

I wonder when reservations can be had .. I have a NOV trip.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
El Mercado de Coronado replacing Pepper Market at Coronado

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/el-mercad...er-market-at-disneys-coronado-springs-resort/


----------



## Tigger's ally

tlmadden73 said:


> Sounds like an affordable PPO breakfast option in MK.
> 
> I am not a fan of going to the parks for breakfast, but I could get on board this one ... walking up an emptier Main Street .. having breakfast in view of the castle, but not having a "heavy" option like a big breakfast buffet.
> 
> I wonder when reservations can be had .. I have a NOV trip.



Yeah, this interests us as well.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Len Testa reported on WDWMagic that he has heard from people within Disney and they confirmed that his report that higher than expected crowds/waits in January and February is due to less staffing and capacity.



It doesn't take a rocket scientist to observe things like this. We were riding Pirates last Friday at around 10:00 AM and there was a 30-minute wait listed. The Standby queue extended all the way to the outside area - and it was a solid 25-30 minute wait to get on the ride. We got to the front of the line and they were loading every other boat instead of every boat. (Only one side was loading.) Clearly this was a staffing choice that before a certain time of day, they only staffed the ride with enough staff to load one side of the ride. 

Interestingly we went over the HM next which had posted a 40 minute wait but clearly didn't look like that long a line so we went on anyways. Actual wait time was less than 15 minutes. We had this happen at Na'vi river journey as well, where the ride had been down for almost all of EMH, and it opened up with like 10 minutes before park opening. I suppose this is unrelated to staffing. 

I do agree that staffing so low that the lines are LONGER in the off-season than the regular season seems overdoing it. What's weird about it is Disney works very hard to get people out of lines because customers standing in lines are not spending money - so I would suggest that they may have thought the crowd level was going to be low so they cut staff, then it wasn't as low as they thought. Like the example above - perhaps they didn't anticipate so many people on Pirates so early in the day.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> Martin on WDWMagic says there will be a new speedramp in the Space Mountain exit when it reopens.



I hope it is still bouncy!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tigger's ally said:


> True as an example-  lower prices on hotel rooms during non peak time.  Reason they can do that is they don't have to have as much staff.


We're talking about staffing levels at the parks though and it's been told time and time again the hotel occupancy level isn't indicative of the parks crowds level. 

The only complaint I've seen in regards to staffing levels consistently for a while when it comes to the hotels has been on the housekeeping front and that's been all throughout the year rather than a specific pricing season.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Japan restaurant construction

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ant-construction-at-epcots-japan-pavilion.htm


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Japan restaurant construction
> 
> https://forums.wdwmagic.com/attract...ant-construction-at-epcots-japan-pavilion.htm


Hmm... link seems broken.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Hmm... link seems broken.


Fixed it


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We're talking about staffing levels at the parks though and it's been told time and time again the hotel occupancy level isn't indicative of the parks crowds level.
> 
> The only complaint I've seen in regards to staffing levels consistently for a while when it comes to the hotels has been on the housekeeping front and that's been all throughout the year rather than a specific pricing season.



Yeah, but as an employer that has to deal with staffing, it does make sense to staff on the basis of business.  I really can't hold that against them.


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Plaza adds breakfast in November
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/the-plaza-restaurant-to-begin-breakfast-service-in-november/



Interesting. I've always wished they would return breakfast service to Tony's. It was actually a great breakfast in a great setting. This is at least a similar alternative.


----------



## tlmadden73

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We're talking about staffing levels at the parks though and it's been told time and time again the hotel occupancy level isn't indicative of the parks crowds level.
> 
> The only complaint I've seen in regards to staffing levels consistently for a while when it comes to the hotels has been on the housekeeping front and that's been all throughout the year rather than a specific pricing season.


I mean .. are we seeing the ultimate reason behind FP+ now? Disney should have a pretty accurate idea now (compared to the past) a few weeks in advance of exactly how many people are going to be at a given park AND generally at what times.

So they should see that there is only X FP reservations made for the MK on a certain day in January and just staff accordingly. They see there isn't many FP reservations in the morning hours, so they staff even less then (also knowing that not everyone does Rope Drop).

Sure . .people who don't use FP or hop can throw things off somewhat, but in general, wouldn't they have a pretty good idea of how many people are going to be there every hour?

But they may be understaffing based on those numbers and just haven't gotten the formula correct yet. Hopefully they will adjust over time after complaints.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, but as an employer that has to deal with staffing, it does make sense to staff on the basis of business.  I really can't hold that against them.


I don't think being an employer has much to do with it respectfully. I think most people get the concept that lower anticipated people or in the general sense number of tasks means you don't need your full force out. This applies to so many business. 

I think what most people are talking about is where the waits become too high for too long. I think most people can handle a ride or two being longer for a short short time--Space Mountain is an easy one where that can happen because they can only operate 1 side and save on staffing but if that were the case on multiple rides on multiple days it can negatively affect your guest(s) in more noticable ways than anticipated. I don't hold it against Disney as a general note but there's always a fine line in saving $$ and ultimate guest satisfaction---which also applies to so many businesses. Depending on one's outlook one may say Disney tipped the balance too far on the other side.

But back to your comment you commented on resort pricing for hotel rooms during non-peak time and it being related to not having as much staff. The hotel front in this context isn't the same thing as we're talking about or what Len Testa is talking about. It's related to park staffing and wait times at attractions not hotel staffing. From the comments I've seen in general there seems to be little to no complaint on the hotel staffing front with exception to housekeeping which as I said was something not related to a pricing season and the hotel occupancy is not the be-it-all guage to park attendance numbers.


----------



## The Pho

Firebird060 said:


> WDW as much as I love it, cares a tad bit less about guest Experience then Disneyland,



In my experience that's very much the opposite.   In my only trip to Land, we found the park to be quite dirty, the cast members to be mean, and the ride loading to be quite inefficient.  Had it been my first Disney experience, I doubt I would've ever gone to another one of their parks.  Meanwhile I'll be making 12 flights to World this year.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney's Lady and the Tramp Remake Casts Yvette Nicole Brown as Aunt Sarah


----------



## TheMaxRebo

First look at Stranger Things at Universal Halloween Horror Nights:

https://ew.com/tv/2018/09/05/stranger-things-universal-studios-halloween-horror-nights-first-look/

Must admit that HHN really doesn't appeal to me - but they nailed the look with this house!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> I mean .. are we seeing the ultimate reason behind FP+ now? Disney should have a pretty accurate idea now (compared to the past) a few weeks in advance of exactly how many people are going to be at a given park AND generally at what times.
> 
> So they should see that there is only X FP reservations made for the MK on a certain day in January and just staff accordingly. They see there isn't many FP reservations in the morning hours, so they staff even less then (also knowing that not everyone does Rope Drop).
> 
> Sure . .people who don't use FP or hop can throw things off somewhat, but in general, wouldn't they have a pretty good idea of how many people are going to be there every hour?
> 
> But they may be understaffing based on those numbers and just haven't gotten the formula correct yet. Hopefully they will adjust over time after complaints.


That's a good question. It'd be interesting to know just how far in advance Disney determines staffing levels (at least the base amount) and what parameters they look at for that.

Def. pre-planning gives the loads of information but what exactly they do with that information and how it fits in with their formula is a thought running through my mind.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> In my experience that's very much the opposite.   In my only trip to Land, we found the park to be quite dirty, *the cast members to be mean*, and the ride loading to be quite inefficient.  Had it been my first Disney experience, I doubt I would've ever gone to another one of their parks.  Meanwhile I'll be making 12 flights to World this year.


I've heard this multiple times and it's been explained at least a few times it has to do with the culture in that area sometimes also compared to well culture elsewhere (sometimes compared to how people in the Midwest generally are compared to the Coasts to name one). But really I don't have my own experience that I can remember to even go off it. I also don't know exactly how true that is but I've typically seen it explained by people who are locals which is good since it gives that viewpoint but at the same time it's also a bias.


----------



## wareagle57

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, but as an employer that has to deal with staffing, it does make sense to staff on the basis of business.  I really can't hold that against them.



It really depends. Are they reducing staff hours to simply be able to justify keeping the doors open? or are they reducing it to the point that they make the same % off each guests as they do relative to the peak seasons? Obviously it is somewhere in between. But it is up to Disney to attract enough guests year round, and they've done a pretty good job at doing that in recent years. In the past when they reduced staff in the slow seasons, it didn't impact wait times as much because crowds were lower. Now it seems like Disney is "double dipping." The extra cost to staff enough low level Attractions CMs to double a rides capacity should be one of the last things reduced.


----------



## OKW Lover

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That's a good question. It'd be interesting to know just how far in advance Disney determines staffing levels (at least the base amount) and what parameters they look at for that.


CM's get their schedule every two weeks.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OKW Lover said:


> CM's get their schedule every two weeks.


Good info. Thank you.

Do you know how far in advance one can ask off for vacation or to not be scheduled? I assume it's more than 2 weeks due to getting your schedule but do they have a cutoff point for asking off? I'm just thinking about how pre-planning comes into play since CL FPs are done up to 90 days and normal onsite/DS area are up to 60 days in advance and offsite/APs not staying onsite is up to 30 days in advance.


----------



## SaharanTea

Cutting staff at "lower" crowd times which artificially inflates wait times isn't new.  I remember bloggers complaining about it spring of 2016, and part of that was _during_ the spring break rush.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SaharanTea said:


> Cutting staff at "lower" crowd times which artificially inflates wait times isn't new.  I remember bloggers complaining about it spring of 2016, and part of that was _during_ the spring break rush.


I'm not sure it's new either but perhaps the degree at which it's being used and maybe the notoriety around it may be new. Plus I think it can also seem worse when you look at the profitability of a company even if the extreme profit isn't in the Parks department. We know there is still profit in the parks department but that's likely in part to a combination of higher prices for tickets, merchandise and food and staffing even when there is a reduction in guest attendance. All JMO of course.

*I know the adjustment in divisions will change the numbers though from now on so past measures won't be as useful.


----------



## The Pho

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I've heard this multiple times and it's been explained at least a few times it has to do with the culture in that area sometimes also compared to well culture elsewhere (sometimes compared to how people in the Midwest generally are compared to the Coasts to name one). But really I don't have my own experience that I can remember to even go off it. I also don't know exactly how true that is but I've typically seen it explained by people who are locals which is good since it gives that viewpoint but at the same time it's also a bias.



I'm from Boston, where people aren't exactly nice.   From what we experienced, I have a hard time passing it off as cultural differences (at least not all of it), and it's not like our bad experience with cast members carried over to Six Flags, Coachella, or any other part of my time around LA.  The very first thing we experienced after parking and Earl of Sandwich was security.  One guard was telling us to do one thing, another guard then screamed at us to not do that.   Within an hour, I had seen cast members screaming at guests 4 more times.  And I don't mean just raising their voices, actual angry yelling.  That's how our Disneyland experience started.   Whenever we tried talking to cast, most acted like they didn't want to be bothered (perhaps that is the cultural difference part).  Usually in World, we can count on finding at least 5 cast members per trip that we feel the need to write up compliments for.   We did not find a single one at Land.  It just seemed like the cast at Land were there more for the paycheck and didn't really care that it was a Disney park, basically I found more passion at Magic Mountain.   I feel like perhaps I need to give the park another chance, after all Cars Land and Matterhorn were awesome, but I also know I'll never get my sister to go again.


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> First look at Stranger Things at Universal Halloween Horror Nights:
> 
> https://ew.com/tv/2018/09/05/stranger-things-universal-studios-halloween-horror-nights-first-look/
> 
> Must admit that HHN really doesn't appeal to me - but they nailed the look with this house!



I just started binge watching Stranger Things last week and now I'm completely addicted. This house looks identical from the first season. Even though HHN isn't my thing either, I would love just to see this house in person without the scare actors.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> I'm from Boston, where people aren't exactly nice.   From what we experienced, I have a hard time passing it off as cultural differences (at least not all of it), and it's not like our bad experience with cast members carried over to Six Flags, Coachella, or any other part of my time around LA.  The very first thing we experienced after parking and Earl of Sandwich was security.  One guard was telling us to do one thing, another guard then screamed at us to not do that.   Within an hour, I had seen cast members screaming at guests 4 more times.  And I don't mean just raising their voices, actual angry yelling.  That's how our Disneyland experience started.   Whenever we tried talking to cast, most acted like they didn't want to be bothered (perhaps that is the cultural difference part).  Usually in World, we can count on finding at least 5 cast members per trip that we feel the need to write up compliments for.   We did not find a single one at Land.  It just seemed like the cast at Land were there more for the paycheck and didn't really care that it was a Disney park, basically I found more passion at Magic Mountain.   I feel like perhaps I need to give the park another chance, after all Cars Land and Matterhorn were awesome, but I also know I'll never get my sister to go again.


Ouch yeah I could see where that would creat a negative impression.

I do vaguely remember reading about the part of your comment about CM's seemingly appearing to be bothered by questions asked and that being part of the culture. Again I've got no personal experience that I can remember.

Maybe just one more chance couldn't hurt lol but I feel you. Seemed like it was a domino effect for you too and that never helps out on the impression department.

If I remember next year I can get back to you on my viewpoint as there's a good chance I'll be able to go once or twice if things pan out for my husband's assignment. I'm fingers crossing honestly that if it does pan out that I get 1 time before Star Wars because I don't want that to affect my viewpoint on DLR like CM interaction and crowds but I may not get my wish.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> I'm from Boston, where people aren't exactly nice.


I grew up in Montreal.  Spent summers in Boston with relatives.  People are sweet as pie in Boston. Trust me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> I'm from Boston, where people aren't exactly nice.   From what we experienced, I have a hard time passing it off as cultural differences (at least not all of it), and it's not like our bad experience with cast members carried over to Six Flags, Coachella, or any other part of my time around LA.  The very first thing we experienced after parking and Earl of Sandwich was security.  One guard was telling us to do one thing, another guard then screamed at us to not do that.   Within an hour, I had seen cast members screaming at guests 4 more times.  And I don't mean just raising their voices, actual angry yelling.  That's how our Disneyland experience started.   Whenever we tried talking to cast, most acted like they didn't want to be bothered (perhaps that is the cultural difference part).  Usually in World, we can count on finding at least 5 cast members per trip that we feel the need to write up compliments for.   We did not find a single one at Land.  It just seemed like the cast at Land were there more for the paycheck and didn't really care that it was a Disney park, basically I found more passion at Magic Mountain.   I feel like perhaps I need to give the park another chance, after all Cars Land and Matterhorn were awesome, but I also know I'll never get my sister to go again.



We had similar experience our one trip to Land as well, though maybe not as extreme.  But heading into the trip all I heard was how great the CMs are there and how much they care about the park and aren't "just college program kids", etc. - and, yeah, saw a bunch yelling at people and many others just indifferent.  Definitely had many, many better CM experiences at WDW.

and I am from NY, near NYC, so not exactly super friendly town


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

BigRed98 said:


> I just started binge watching Stranger Things last week and now I'm completely addicted. This house looks identical from the first season. Even though HHN isn't my thing either, I would love just to see this house in person without the scare actors.


We finished season 1 and now need to start season 2 but I agree it's addicting. My husband liked the intro music a lot so I made that his ringtone when he calls me .

I haven't been to a Halloween event at a amusement/theme park in years but I do feel like Universal can put on quite the show with it.


----------



## SaharanTea

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not sure it's new either but perhaps the degree at which it's being used and maybe the notoriety around it may be new. Plus I think it can also seem worse when you look at the profitability of a company even if the extreme profit isn't in the Parks department. We know there is still profit in the parks department but that's likely in part to a combination of higher prices for tickets, merchandise and food and staffing even when there is a reduction in guest attendance. All JMO of course.
> 
> *I know the adjustment in divisions will change the numbers though from now on so past measures won't be as useful.



I'm all for calling attention to it.  I don't like the practice.  When a ride should be 20 minutes at best, but it's 40 because they couldn't bring in 3 extra cast members.  It's a bad look.  And it's so very noticeable to all the guests.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

SaharanTea said:


> It's a bad look. And it's so very noticeable to all the guests


I agree! It doesn't seem to affect park attendance though. I wonder how bad it has to be before it affects Disney's wallet?

With the upcoming SW:GE, it doesn't seem that there will be problem filling up the park...


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Exciting Dining Enhancements Coming Soon to the Hotels of the Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Theming aspects of Bugs Land will be donated to various places. Fliks will be flying to Italy for its redesign into Inside Out.

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...gs-land-to-be-donated-to-local-organizations/


----------



## jade1

BigRed98 said:


> I just started binge watching Stranger Things last week and now I'm completely addicted. This house looks identical from the first season. Even though HHN isn't my thing either, I would love just to see this house in person without the scare actors.



Yea we are a going again in Oct. It's a great time, but the frantic scary houses are not that fun after while for us anyway.

So we are hoping S Things is a bit less "in your face" scare tactics and more story and visual immersion.

Really enjoyed The Shining last year, much more just walking through the hotel and the actors looked very spot on.

We also really enjoy the 'Scare Zones" located on the streets. Very cool and not simply dark areas and strobe lights.


----------



## AurumPunzel

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Theming aspects of Bugs Land will be donated to various places. Fliks will be flying to Italy for its redesign into Inside Out.
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...gs-land-to-be-donated-to-local-organizations/


Good to see a part of A Bug's Land live on in Pixar Pier!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Starbucks Store at Hong Kong Disneyland Now Open


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Thirsty River Bar’s NEW Dragon’s Breath and Singapore Sling at Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Official Look At Brie Larson As “Captain Marvel”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: A Bug’s Land Now Closed Off Causing Several Dead Ends at Disney California Adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Secret Menu Loaded Galaxy Fries Land at Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Cafe


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Thirsty River Bar’s NEW Dragon’s Breath and Singapore Sling at Animal Kingdom


I miss the sugar cane mojito.    I'll have to console myself by trying one of these, I guess..


----------



## skier_pete

The Pho said:


> I'm from Boston, where people aren't exactly nice.   From what we experienced, I have a hard time passing it off as cultural differences (at least not all of it), and it's not like our bad experience with cast members carried over to Six Flags, Coachella, or any other part of my time around LA.  The very first thing we experienced after parking and Earl of Sandwich was security.  One guard was telling us to do one thing, another guard then screamed at us to not do that.   Within an hour, I had seen cast members screaming at guests 4 more times.  And I don't mean just raising their voices, actual angry yelling.  That's how our Disneyland experience started.   Whenever we tried talking to cast, most acted like they didn't want to be bothered (perhaps that is the cultural difference part).  Usually in World, we can count on finding at least 5 cast members per trip that we feel the need to write up compliments for.   We did not find a single one at Land.  It just seemed like the cast at Land were there more for the paycheck and didn't really care that it was a Disney park, basically I found more passion at Magic Mountain.   I feel like perhaps I need to give the park another chance, after all Cars Land and Matterhorn were awesome, but I also know I'll never get my sister to go again.



That's too bad. I can't say we've had anywhere close to that experience at DLR in our 3 visits there. For instance, one visit we were there and the Tiki Birds was closed (turns out it was the 50th anniversary and Richard Sherman was performing inside for VIPs) and I was so disappointed. the CM was so nice about it and even gave us an "any-time use" FP that we could use elsewhere. Lots of good CM interactions there.


----------



## The Pho

********** said:


> That's too bad. I can't say we've had anywhere close to that experience at DLR in our 3 visits there. For instance, one visit we were there and the Tiki Birds was closed (turns out it was the 50th anniversary and Richard Sherman was performing inside for VIPs) and I was so disappointed. the CM was so nice about it and even gave us an "any-time use" FP that we could use elsewhere. Lots of good CM interactions there.



That's why I assume it needs another chance.  Our experience was very much not the Disney experience we were used to.  But again it was so off putting, I'm not sure I'd make a trip out there just to do it.  Because of the whole thing, I just feel a need to defend against when people say that World cast isn't as good, to me they are 20,000 Leagues better.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Castle crane is back for light installation 

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1037414816061841408?s=21


----------



## skier_pete

The Pho said:


> That's why I assume it needs another chance.  Our experience was very much not the Disney experience we were used to.  But again it was so off putting, I'm not sure I'd make a trip out there just to do it.  Because of the whole thing, I just feel a need to defend against when people say that World cast isn't as good, to me they are 20,000 Leagues better.



I will say WDW staff is amazing. We were just there for 9 days on property and not ONE complaint about ANY CM we interacted with, and several that went above and beyond. Of course, while we were down there was when the $15 wage contract was approved, so maybe they were extra cheery about that!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: Thirsty River Bar’s NEW Dragon’s Breath and Singapore Sling at Animal Kingdom



Oh, and random note - not sure how new this is but it was new to me that they have the Kungaloosh spiced beer available there too - I only ever saw it at Nomad Lounge before


----------



## Dentam

Crowds have been very low this week. At HS today and have walked on most rides. Longest posted wait is 35 minutes for Slinky Dog Dash. Halloween Party on Labor Day was also very uncrowded. Maybe Irma last year scared ppl off from booking this week. Works for me!!


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh, and random note - not sure how new this is but it was new to me that they have the Kungaloosh spiced beer available there too - I only ever saw it at Nomad Lounge before



I'll stick with the monkey.....


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Dentam said:


> Crowds have been very low this week. At HS today and have walked on most rides. Longest posted wait is 35 minutes for Slinky Dog Dash. Halloween Party on Labor Day was also very uncrowded. Maybe Irma last year scared ppl off from booking this week. Works for me!!


Flight of Passage had a 65 minute wait at 12:30 this afternoon. I agree that the crowds are low this week.


----------



## mcd2745

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Flight of Passage had a 65 minute wait at 12:30 this afternoon. I agree that the crowds are low this week.


 
Historically, I'm pretty sure after Labor Day is always one of, if not _the_ lowest attended weeks of the year.


----------



## Dentam

mcd2745 said:


> Historically, I'm pretty sure after Labor Day is always one of, if not _the_ lowest attended weeks of the year.


We were here Labor Day week last year and this week seems even less crowded.


----------



## Mal6586

Plus, folks were probably scared to book the couple of weeks right after Labor Day because this is about when Irma rolled through last year.


----------



## CCostner

Dentam said:


> Crowds have been very low this week. At HS today and have walked on most rides. Longest posted wait is 35 minutes for Slinky Dog Dash. Halloween Party on Labor Day was also very uncrowded. Maybe Irma last year scared ppl off from booking this week. Works for me!!



The week of Labor Day have always been the best trips for us. Next trip planned is for the wine & dine half. Hope I’m not too shocked at the race weekend crowds.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Plaza adds breakfast in November
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/the-plaza-restaurant-to-begin-breakfast-service-in-november/



This sounds tempting, but I don't usually do dessert with breakfast and I would have to get dessert



BigRed98 said:


> I just started binge watching Stranger Things last week and now I'm completely addicted. This house looks identical from the first season. Even though HHN isn't my thing either, I would love just to see this house in person without the scare actors.



Universal has a daytime tour called "Behind the Screams" that takes into some of the houses with the lights on and no scare actors. It's supposed to be really cool.


----------



## ksromack

jknezek said:


> As someone who once had a pet parrot for well over a decade, I like bird shows. We generally go to them at the zoo and went to the old one at AK many times over the years. This? No thanks. I could care less about the characters, I suppose, but not much less. This is just a pile of garbage where there used to be a decent, if not very innovative, attraction.


We actually enjoyed the one about 5 years ago....no characters, just a trainer and some birds.



The Pho said:


> Well they could always expand the Star Wars land and have it take over Muppets then encompass Star Tours if they want to make it more immersive to Star Wars. Or even separate Muppets off a little more and have Star Wars expand out. Or have Muppets Star Wars.


I can see it now......._Muppets Take Black Spire.  _


----------



## Dentam

CCostner said:


> The week of Labor Day have always been the best trips for us. Next trip planned is for the wine & dine half. Hope I’m not too shocked at the race weekend crowds.


I just rode Tower of Terror with an elevator all to myself! Wait time listed as 15 but walked right on and no one else chose the very far line. So cool!


----------



## Dentam

Mal6586 said:


> Plus, folks were probably scared to book the couple of weeks right after Labor Day because this is about when Irma rolled through last year.


Yes, that's what I was saying in my original post.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Dentam said:


> I just rode Tower of Terror with an elevator all to myself! Wait time listed as 15 but walked right on and no one else chose the very far line. So cool!


This happened to me on my last trip. Still one of the best Disney experiences I have had! 

I guess I’ll head to Tower of Terror right now to see if I have a repeat experience.


----------



## dclpluto

Mal6586 said:


> Plus, folks were probably scared to book the couple of weeks right after Labor Day because this is about when Irma rolled through last year.



Yep lots of people were  scared but Irma  worked out great for .my wife and I.  Of course I didn’t want Irma to happen but it wasn’t going to stop me from enjoying my vacation. Was only going to go for a week but left three days early because of it. Low low low attendance because lots of people were scared made up for the 2 days the parks were closed.


----------



## ksromack

soniam said:


> This sounds tempting, but I don't usually do dessert with breakfast and I would have to get dessert


Oh, it sure does.  When can we sign up? 




soniam said:


> Universal has a daytime tour called "Behind the Screams" that takes into some of the houses with the lights on and no scare actors. It's supposed to be really cool.


Say what?  Must look into this.  I am an admitted scaredy cat....I watch scary shows through covered eyes.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> Of course, while we were down there was when the $15 wage contract was approved, so maybe they were extra cheery about that!


We were there before that and had the same experience. Don’t think so — though it couldn’t HURT. 

Honestly, we’ve had so few bad experiences in 25ish trips over 13ish years. Love the WDW CMs!


----------



## afan

Not really Disney news but I know there were others here that watched it.  Designated Survivor was picked up by Netflix for 10 eps that'll be out in 2019.  Very excited it'll be back.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

afan said:


> Not really Disney news but I know there were others here that watched it.  Designated Survivor was picked up by Netflix for 10 eps that'll be out in 2019.  Very excited it'll be back.


That's exciting news!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

afan said:


> Not really Disney news but I know there were others here that watched it.  Designated Survivor was picked up by Netflix for 10 eps that'll be out in 2019.  Very excited it'll be back.


Great...I guess this means I’m going to have to get Netflix again.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Great...I guess this means I’m going to have to get Netflix again.


It may be possible if you wait long enough and they do it to get it on DVD like at the library or something (if you join our wonderful library system that is ).

We got CBS All-Access for the sole purpose of the new Star Trek show. We already have DVR so there's no need to watch shows via CBS All-Access (plus Aaron only paid for the lower service so you have commercials when recorded shows you can fast forward them). So imagine my surprise when earlier this week I happen to notice the library is ordering DVDs for the new Star Trek show . Would have saved us $4.99 per month (I think that's the cost we're paying)....but I suppose on the other hand I've developed the urge to rewatch and watch for the first time for most seasons Survivor and Amazon Prime only has a few seasons so I guess we're getting another usage out of it months and months as having joined it lol.

'Course my plan only works if you're trying to save $ if Designated Survivor is the only reason you'd get Netflix and assuming it eventually is released on DVD--come to think of it it may be more hassle that way--just rejoin Netflix


----------



## afan

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Great...I guess this means I’m going to have to get Netflix again.



My thought too but I generally wait until they send an email with a free month offer or I use a new email to sign up for a free trial   I like The Crown so get it for a month or two to watch it and then cancel until it's out again.


----------



## Mal6586

dclpluto said:


> Yep lots of people were  scared but Irma  worked out great for .my wife and I.  Of course I didn’t want Irma to happen but it wasn’t going to stop me from enjoying my vacation. Was only going to go for a week but left three days early because of it. Low low low attendance because lots of people were scared made up for the 2 days the parks were closed.


We stayed 2 extra days because of it last year, and it really became one of my favorite trips. Obviously we were lucky that the storm wasn’t worse, but man, the crowds were so light, and the hunker-down-we-survived euphoria everybody had was really fun.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

AP Corner is Returning for Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort, Get a Free Oogie Boogie Button Each Week


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Get Breakfast Pizza All Day Long with New Flatbread at Pinocchio Village Haus


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Seven Dwarfs Mine Train Souvenir Mug in Fantasyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

AbracadaBar at Disney’s Boardwalk to Offer Wine Glass Painting Events


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Seven Dwarfs Mine Train Souvenir Mug in Fantasyland



Now if they'd just add a refill option to avoid the whole lid thing...


----------



## Disneymom1126

Dentam said:


> Crowds have been very low this week. At HS today and have walked on most rides. Longest posted wait is 35 minutes for Slinky Dog Dash. Halloween Party on Labor Day was also very uncrowded. Maybe Irma last year scared ppl off from booking this week. Works for me!!



In PA and this is 2nd week of school for K-12, third week for the college I work at, and schools in NYS went back to school today...more people are pulling kids out of school during the year for vacation, but most aren’t pulling them out in the first week or two!


----------



## SG131

Disneymom1126 said:


> In PA and this is 2nd week of school for K-12, third week for the college I work at, and schools in NYS went back to school today...more people are pulling kids out of school during the year for vacation, but most aren’t pulling them out in the first week or two!


PA here too and this is actually my districts FIRST week of school. We are one of the hold outs who still won’t start before Labor Day, which I like.


----------



## j2thomason

mcd2745 said:


> Historically, I'm pretty sure after Labor Day is always one of, if not _the_ lowest attended weeks of the year.


That's why we are here now and booked the Ultimate Fall into Disney Magic package. I don't think they sold as many packages as they had hoped. Yes, crowds are low, but staffing is also low. Many kiosks/carts are closed.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

*RUMOR: Ratatouille Ride Opening Date Revealed for Epcot*

https://wdwnt.news/18090601 

“If sources are to be believed, the targeted opening date of the Ratatouille attraction at Epcot is May 2020.”


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *RUMOR: Ratatouille Ride Opening Date Revealed for Epcot*
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18090601
> 
> “If sources are to be believed, the targeted opening date of the Ratatouille attraction at Epcot is May 2020.”


Matches the Spring 2020 that’s been rumored for a while now.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Matches the Spring 2020 that’s been rumored for a while now.


Indeed! I just love getting an actual MONTH... though who knows if this is true...


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Matches the Spring 2020 that’s been rumored for a while now.



I think I am choosing the wrong year to get an AP .. heh. If I was doing a 2019 to 2020 AP .. I'd be able to hit SWGE, Mickey's Runaway railway, Ratatouille, and maybe even GoG.

Well .. I guess there is no "good" time to go if they keep building new stuff! Keep it up Disney!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tlmadden73 said:


> I think I am choosing the wrong year to get an AP .. heh. If I was doing a 2019 to 2020 AP .. I'd be able to hit SWGE, Mickey's Runaway railway, Ratatouille, and maybe even GoG.
> 
> Well .. I guess there is no "good" time to go if they keep building new stuff! Keep it up Disney!


Maybe they’ll hook you into an AP renewal... ...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Additional After Hours Dates added into 2019

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/dis...r-disney-after-hours-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Additional After Hours Dates added into 2019
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/dis...r-disney-after-hours-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


We did this last year and did not feel it was worth the price. If it was four hours or more it would be!


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> We did this last year and did not feel it was worth the price. If it was four hours or more it would be!


Interesting I have heard many people say it was worth it. I haven’t been able to do it because it’s never on my dates.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Dentam said:


> We did this last year and did not feel it was worth the price. If it was four hours or more it would be!


I’ve done it twice. The first time I did it, I agreed with your opinion. The 2nd time I did it, I really enjoyed it. I think it just depends on the crowds/experiences of the evening...If you have a choice between a party or DAH to just ride attractions, I would easily say DAH based on the party from Monday.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Gift Card and the 2018 Epcot International Food & Wine Festival – A Perfect Pairing


----------



## rteetz

*News*

#DisneyParksLIVE: Watch ‘Mickey’s Boo-To-You’ Halloween Parade Live Sunday, Sept. 9


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Monsters Inc. Facade Coming Down, A Number of Construction Projects in Tomorrowland at Magic Kingdom


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Monsters Inc. Facade Coming Down, A Number of Construction Projects in Tomorrowland at Magic Kingdom



The walls were up around the UFO in front of Monsters Inc last week as well (I remember as we had to walk around it while it was raining) before they took down the Incredibles stuff

Random note: while I still think some of the Incredibles decorations were a bit "low end" I actually enjoyed the feel of Tomorrowland with the Incredibles Summer going on way more than I thought I would.  Just more characters out and fun photopass spots and hearing the Incredibles music while on the People Mover was cool.  It really just added a little twist to Tomorrowland without totally changing things


----------



## Dentam

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I’ve done it twice. The first time I did it, I agreed with your opinion. The 2nd time I did it, I really enjoyed it. I think it just depends on the crowds/experiences of the evening...If you have a choice between a party or DAH to just ride attractions, I would easily say DAH based on the party from Monday.


And I was just thinking that I'd easily choose a party based on this Monday's since you can get into the park at 4 and stay until after midnight. Plus you get the special show, parade and fireworks. All for less money per ticket. But I agree that it depends on the crowd level of the party. DAH was definitely a small crowd which is the biggest appeal of it.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> Interesting I have heard many people say it was worth it. I haven’t been able to do it because it’s never on my dates.


We enjoyed ourselves for sure! But we were scrambling to get everything done. Another hour would have been great to feel less rushed. The free drinks, popcorn and ice cream were definitely a nice perk as well.


----------



## The Pho

Dentam said:


> We did this last year and did not feel it was worth the price. If it was four hours or more it would be!


A little longer would have been nice but we did two of them in July, and I loved it.   The first one we got essentially every ride done in 90 minutes (was vetoed on Small World and Jungle Cruise).  The second one I got to do Space Mountain about 30 times.  But the crowd levels were very different between the two.  Was the problem that it was just too short for you? Or was there something else that held it back?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dentam said:


> And I was just thinking that I'd easily choose a party based on this Monday's since you can get into the park at 4 and stay until after midnight. Plus you get the special show, parade and fireworks. All for less money per ticket. But I agree that it depends on the crowd level of the party. DAH was definitely a small crowd which is the biggest appeal of it.



For the parties I think it depends a lot on what you want to get out of it.  If it is the special parade and fireworks and special character meets and stuff - then it can still be great.  The challenge/issue is one of the big selling points - and one reason people used to love them so much - was the lower crowds and how you got all of that AND could walk on almost any ride.  So many people would use the parties as much for that feature as the other aspects.  With that basically gone now due to elevated crowds at the parties the extra hours events are appealing to *that* group over the parites


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> A little longer would have been nice but we did two of them in July, and I loved it.   The first one we got essentially every ride done in 90 minutes (was vetoed on Small World and Jungle Cruise).  The second one I got to do Space Mountain about 30 times.  But the crowd levels were very different between the two.  Was the problem that it was just too short for you? Or was there something else that held it back?


I love space but I don’t know I could do it 30 times in one night.


----------



## Dentam

TheMaxRebo said:


> For the parties I think it depends a lot on what you want to get out of it.  If it is the special parade and fireworks and special character meets and stuff - then it can still be great.  The challenge/issue is one of the big selling points - and one reason people used to love them so much - was the lower crowds and how you got all of that AND could walk on almost any ride.  So many people would use the parties as much for that feature as the other aspects.  With that basically gone now due to elevated crowds at the parties the extra hours events are appealing to *that* group over the parites


The crowds on Monday were very low. The only ride I really waited for was 7dmt. So, like I said it depends on the crowd level at the party you attend.


----------



## Dentam

The Pho said:


> A little longer would have been nice but we did two of them in July, and I loved it.   The first one we got essentially every ride done in 90 minutes (was vetoed on Small World and Jungle Cruise).  The second one I got to do Space Mountain about 30 times.  But the crowd levels were very different between the two.  Was the problem that it was just too short for you? Or was there something else that held it back?


Another hour would have been perfect for us. I also know that ours was a bit more crowded than some others based on reports and photos I saw.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Typhoon Lagoon refurbishment schedule

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...lagoon-2019-annual-refurbishment-schedule.htm


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> I love space but I don’t know I could do it 30 times in one night.



I'm with you rteetz.  I don't think I could do space 30 times.   I've done thunder a good amount in a row (10 I think) when my daughter was 5.


----------



## splash327

Dentam said:


> Another hour would have been perfect for us. I also know that ours was a bit more crowded than some others based on reports and photos I saw.


We went to the one at the end of July.  It was pretty crowed but not as bad as the VI Passholder night the next weekend.


----------



## Dentam

splash327 said:


> We went to the one at the end of July.  It was pretty crowed but not as bad as the VI Passholder night the next weekend.


I think the ones the first year were practically dead since they weren't advertised much. Now word has gotten out and they're adding more dates... Kinda going down the road of many of the parties where crowds are increasing and changing the experience. I'd highly recommend Labor Day week though!


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I love space but I don’t know I could do it 30 times in one night.


I've done Space and Dinosaur and The Mummy 50 times in a day (not the same day) before.   But I'm also ridiculous.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> I've done Space and Dinosaur and The Mummy 50 times in a day (not the same day) before.   But I'm also ridiculous.



ok, if you HAD done all three of those each 50 times in one day, that would be impressive! (especially considering 3 different parks)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Vamparina arrives this weekend 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-parks-this-weekend-heres-your-first-look/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Last Jedi is the top selling Blu-Ray of 2018

https://www.comicbookmovie.com/amp/...se-of-2018-beating-black-panther-more-a163353


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kathleen Kennedy to be the first woman to receive the Academy Thalberg award

https://ew.com/movies/2018/09/05/kathleen-kennedy-first-woman-academy-thalberg-award/amp/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Last Jedi is the top selling Blu-Ray of 2018
> 
> https://www.comicbookmovie.com/amp/...se-of-2018-beating-black-panther-more-a163353



too bad no one likes Star Wars anymore after it


----------



## WDWLover75

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> AbracadaBar at Disney’s Boardwalk to Offer Wine Glass Painting Events


Any idea what is included for the $50?  I am hoping someone is in the class right now and will be able to report out on it afterwards.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> too bad no one likes Star Wars anymore after it


And yet, it's the 8th most popular DVD of 2018. Keep in mind, it was an early DVD release this year since the movie came out last year. Infinity War is still not available, so it's only competing against movies released prior to May. It's kind of a stupid measure, to be honest.

https://www.the-numbers.com/home-market/dvd-sales/2018


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, if you HAD done all three of those each 50 times in one day, that would be impressive! (especially considering 3 different parks)


I've done every ride in all 4 Disney parks in a day, and all rides in both Universal parks plus Magic Kingdom in a day.   But not 50 times on multiple rides in a day.   I'm not that good.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> And yet, it's the 8th most popular DVD of 2018. Keep in mind, it was an early DVD release this year since the movie came out last year. Infinity War is still not available, so it's only competing against movies released prior to May. It's kind of a stupid measure, to be honest.
> 
> https://www.the-numbers.com/home-market/dvd-sales/2018


Do a lot of people still buy just DVDs? When I buy a movie I always get the combo thing where it’s blu-ray, DVD, digital copy. I can’t remember the last time I got just a DVD.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I've done every ride in all 4 Disney parks in a day, and all rides in both Universal parks plus Magic Kingdom in a day.   But not 50 times on multiple rides in a day.   I'm not that good.


So you’ve done the WDW47 or WDW49?


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Do a lot of people still buy just DVDs? When I buy a movie I always get the combo thing where it’s blu-ray, DVD, digital copy. I can’t remember the last time I got just a DVD.


About half as many as buy BluRays according to the stats. Here is the combined number. Note Black Panther is hot on Star Wars heels despite being released several months later. https://www.the-numbers.com/home-market/packaged-media-sales/2018

The best news for Disney shareholders, of course, is that the top 4 films are all Disney/Marvel releases.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> too bad no one likes Star Wars anymore after it



I still like Star Wars in spite of it.

Only red letter media star wars review I agree with.

I suppose I'm one of the only SW fans that disliked it, but hasn't written off the whole lot. Solo came after it and I enjoyed that alot.


----------



## circus4u

Disney's fall dishes will make you want to toss your pumpkin-spice everything in the trash -- ABC News
https://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Travel/d...ke-toss-pumpkin-spice-trash/story?id=57618835


----------



## Moliphino

jknezek said:


> And yet, it's the 8th most popular DVD of 2018. Keep in mind, it was an early DVD release this year since the movie came out last year. Infinity War is still not available, so it's only competing against movies released prior to May. It's kind of a stupid measure, to be honest.
> 
> https://www.the-numbers.com/home-market/dvd-sales/2018



Infinity War is out! I'm just excited because my copy arrived in the mail yesterday and I can watch it in 3D again (thanks to Amazon UK, since it isn't being released in 3D in the US). I also bought a digital copy in July because it was earlier than the Bluray release and I couldn't wait.


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I still like Star Wars in spite of it.
> 
> Only red letter media star wars review I agree with.
> 
> *I suppose I'm one of the only SW fans that disliked it, but hasn't written off the whole lot. Solo came after it and I enjoyed that alot.*



You aren't the only one. I'm 100% in step with the bolded part.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Guardians launch tunnel construction 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/photo...s-for-guardians-of-the-galaxy-roller-coaster/


----------



## splash327

The Pho said:


> I've done every ride in all 4 Disney parks in a day, and all rides in both Universal parks plus Magic Kingdom in a day.   But not 50 times on multiple rides in a day.   I'm not that good.


I tried to do this back in August and failed. very impressive.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> Do a lot of people still buy just DVDs? When I buy a movie I always get the combo thing where it’s blu-ray, DVD, digital copy. I can’t remember the last time I got just a DVD.



I only buy digital now. Don’t even have a blu Ray or DVD player. My kids watch old DVD’s on an old PS2


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> So you’ve done the WDW47 or WDW49?



Curious about this as well. Did you do it before it was officially was a thing to do?


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> *RUMOR: Ratatouille Ride Opening Date Revealed for Epcot*
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18090601
> 
> “If sources are to be believed, the targeted opening date of the Ratatouille attraction at Epcot is May 2020.”



Not a shocker for sure. There was not much doubt they would target this. I've been thinking they might yet try to get the Guardians ride for the same date even though they haven't said it yet. 

And not Disney related, but holy smokes - Burt Reynolds just died.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> too bad no one likes Star Wars anymore after it



Yea, but there are 2 categories that helped sales that shouldn't count.

1) Those hoping it has an alternate ending

2) Skeet shooters


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Not a shocker for sure. There was not much doubt they would target this. I've been thinking they might yet try to get the Guardians ride for the same date even though they haven't said it yet.
> 
> And not Disney related, but holy smokes - Burt Reynolds just died.


I don't think Guardians will be ready for May 2020.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Burt Reynolds has passed away at age 82. Best known for non-Disney films such as Smokey and the Bandit he did have a smaller Disney connection appearing in TV specials and Disney TV shows. 

http://disney.wikia.com/wiki/Burt_Reynolds


----------



## Firebird060

Hmm they may have the show building up completely by First quarter of 2019. Its not impossible to build a roller coaster in a year and test it. It would all depend if the coaster has already been assembled and tested and then Disassembled before being put up in Disney.

It only took Disney 2 years of Construction to put up 7 Dwarfs mine train.


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> I've done every ride in all 4 Disney parks in a day, and all rides in both Universal parks plus Magic Kingdom in a day.   But not 50 times on multiple rides in a day.   I'm not that good.


How is this even possible? I would think that even if all the rides were walk-ons that simply the LENGTH of the rides and the time spent travelling between parks would make this impossible.   Was EMH used? Was a party or some special VIP tour used? 

I mean, some rides take  near 10 or so minutes to ride (Haunted Mansion, Small World, TTA (maybe?), spaceship earth, TSMM? And most shows are 20 minutes minimum.

Are you talking just "rides" .. and not shows?


----------



## jknezek

tlmadden73 said:


> How is this even possible? I would think that even if all the rides were walk-ons that simply the LENGTH of the rides and the time spent travelling between parks would make this impossible.   Was EMH used? Was a party or some special VIP tour used?
> 
> I mean, some rides take  near 10 or so minutes to ride (Haunted Mansion, Small World, TTA (maybe?), spaceship earth, TSMM? And most shows are 20 minutes minimum.
> 
> Are you talking just "rides" .. and not shows?


Yes. It's rides only, not shows. And it is very difficult to do. A surprising amount of planning and logistics goes into the attempts and many (most?) still fail. There is a website, somewhere, devoted to it.


----------



## tlmadden73

jknezek said:


> Yes. It's rides only, not shows. And it is very difficult to do. A surprising amount of planning and logistics goes into the attempts and many (most?) still fail. There is a website, somewhere, devoted to it.


Okay .. then it seems "possible" .. I will have to look it up ... It would be fun to try ... some day.


----------



## Firebird060

Seems like to much strict planning for a vacation to me. But all the power to people who want to try to ride 
it all in a day


----------



## Douglas Dubh

http://www.parkeology.com/wdw49-wdw47-wdw46-official-rules


----------



## beer dave

CCostner said:


> The week of Labor Day have always been the best trips for us. Next trip planned is for the wine & dine half. Hope I’m not too shocked at the race weekend crowds.


Try the week after labor day week--- was better though before they opened food and wine in august...


----------



## skier_pete

Douglas Dubh said:


> http://www.parkeology.com/wdw49-wdw47-wdw46-official-rules



Yup - heard of it before - my guess is it becomes strictly impossible to do once 2021 arrives and there are half a dozen more rides on-line, all of which will have LONG lines.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> So you’ve done the WDW47 or WDW49?





splash327 said:


> I tried to do this back in August and failed. very impressive.





wareagle57 said:


> Curious about this as well. Did you do it before it was officially was a thing to do?





tlmadden73 said:


> How is this even possible? I would think that even if all the rides were walk-ons that simply the LENGTH of the rides and the time spent travelling between parks would make this impossible.   Was EMH used? Was a party or some special VIP tour used?
> 
> I mean, some rides take  near 10 or so minutes to ride (Haunted Mansion, Small World, TTA (maybe?), spaceship earth, TSMM? And most shows are 20 minutes minimum.
> 
> Are you talking just "rides" .. and not shows?



What I did was not the official Parkeology rules, I personally do not agree with them completely (although I did follow their rules but I have another).   To me Space Mountain counts as 2 different rides and both tracks need to be ridden, I agree with pretty much the rest of the rules.  

I did it in 2014 shortly after Mine Train opened, no parties, no extra special passes, no tour.   Just my crowd knowledge.  

And honestly I think it would be easier now than when I did it simple because Great Movie Ride and Universe of Energy are gone.  They ate up a lot of time.  Maybe not once Star Wars opens.  It wasn't easy, but it was a load of fun.


----------



## Dentam

beer dave said:


> Try the week after labor day week--- was better though before they opened food and wine in august...


We went that week in 2015 and were surprised by how crowded it was. Of course it seemed that all of September was unusually crowded that year based on reports I read.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> What I did was not the official Parkeology rules, I personally do not agree with them completely (although I did follow their rules but I have another).   To me Space Mountain counts as 2 different rides and both tracks need to be ridden, I agree with pretty much the rest of the rules.
> 
> I did it in 2014 shortly after Mine Train opened, no parties, no extra special passes, no tour.   Just my crowd knowledge.
> 
> And honestly I think it would be easier now than when I did it simple because Great Movie Ride and Universe of Energy are gone.  They ate up a lot of time.  Maybe not once Star Wars opens.  It wasn't easy, but it was a load of fun.


Interesting that you count Space as two. I wouldn't consider it that. They are the same just different sides. So would you have considered Mr. Toad the same when it was open? That had two sides as well. Just curious.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Interesting that you count Space as two. I wouldn't consider it that. They are the same just different sides. So would you have considered Mr. Toad the same when it was open? That had two sides as well. Just curious.



The really tricky part is that every combination of rides on Star Tours counts as a different ride


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Interesting that you count Space as two. I wouldn't consider it that. They are the same just different sides. So would you have considered Mr. Toad the same when it was open? That had two sides as well. Just curious.



They aren't the same, one turns left and one turns right.   Primeval Whirl has two identical tracks, but Space has two mirror tracks (Plus Alpha is 10 feet longer).  So different enough to where I say it needs two rides.  I think I get a different enough experience on both tracks even though they are so similar.   Can't say I remember the track layout of Mr Toad enough to make that call anymore.  Mission Space would now require a green and an orange ride since they are now completely different as well.



TheMaxRebo said:


> The really tricky part is that every combination of rides on Star Tours counts as a different ride



I wouldn't count the randomization as different enough on Star Tours or Tower of Terror to require rerides.   It's still the same general experience.  For Tower all the important stuff is the parts before and after the drop.   Star Tours the different scenes may be different but the ride feel is generally the same (plus randomization is frequently not on).  For Space, I always take somebody on one track, then make them do the other track.  They usually try bracing for the turns, and always mess up because of the switch. 

My logic doesn't have to make any sense because it's my own thing.  And any excuse for more Space is a good one.

I'm planning on giving it another try on one of my next couple trips.


----------



## Dentam

TheMaxRebo said:


> The really tricky part is that every combination of rides on Star Tours counts as a different ride


I was bummed that I got the same sequence of scenes three times in a row yesterday. It was a walk on most of the day but I figured maybe I'd just get the same scenes if I kept going and three times was enough. Lol


----------



## disneygirlsng

Dentam said:


> I was bummed that I got the same sequence of scenes three times in a row yesterday. It was a walk on most of the day but I figured maybe I'd just get the same scenes if I kept going and three times was enough. Lol


I believe it's just one version right now.


----------



## splash327

disneygirlsng said:


> I believe it's just one version right now.


I got three different versions back in August but one that was the same.  That happened to be the same theater so i was wondering if the random was locked on certain theaters.


----------



## skier_pete

disneygirlsng said:


> I believe it's just one version right now.



There's at least two. We had the Jakka/Crait version and the Tatooine/Naboo version just last week. I don't think they are as random as they used to be. It was interesting that one was the Episode VII-IX version, and the other was the Epsiode I-III version. Only the "new" version ended on Black Spire Outpost.  Have to say I was happy we got two different ones.


----------



## rteetz

They have the Ratatouille work lights on during Illuminations and it is very noticeable across the lagoon.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> There's at least two. We had the Jakka/Crait version and the Tatooine/Naboo version just last week. I don't think they are as random as they used to be. It was interesting that one was the Episode VII-IX version, and the other was the Epsiode I-III version. Only the "new" version ended on Black Spire Outpost.  Have to say I was happy we got two different ones.



That’s what we experienced last week as well


----------



## Iowamomof4

Dentam said:


> We went that week in 2015 and were surprised by how crowded it was. Of course it seemed that all of September was unusually crowded that year based on reports I read.



We were there the same week (first time ever at Disney) and the crowds were just... well, a lot bigger than I expected. We went the following year the week after Thanksgiving (2016) and felt the crowds were about the same.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Walt Disney World Roadways to Be Impacted by Construction on September 6-7


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Magic Kingdom Park Entertainment Adjustments (September 2018)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Refurbishment Projects Taking Place at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 LEGOLAND Honors Police Officers, Firefighters, and EMS Personnel with Free Admission


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hong Kong Disneyland Teams With Hong Kong’s Children’s Hospital to Launch “Dress Well” Project


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Details on “High School Musical” Series Revealed as Casting Begins


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Channel Orders New Comedy Series “Sydney to the Max”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Pixar Short Film Collection Volume 3 Comes to Blu-ray and Digital This November


----------



## ej119

*TV News
*
The next installment of TCM's _Treasures from the Disney Vault _has been announced for Monday, October 15 (although the website still mistakenly says June).
http://www.tcm.com/disney/

All times listed are eastern:

8:00pm - Magician Mickey (1937)
8:05pm - Bedknobs & Broomsticks (1971)
10:15pm - The Little Whirlwind (Animated Short, 1941)
10:20pm - Flight of the Navigator (1986)
12:15am - The Black Hole (1979)
2:00am - Pluto's Sweater (1949)
2:05am - The Cat from Outer Space (1978)
4:00am - The Last Flight of Noah's Ark (1980)

After a lackluster June Vault, I'm very excited for October! I love B&B, and this looks like a great Halloween-time line-up.


----------



## skier_pete

ej119 said:


> *TV News
> *
> The next installment of TCM's _Treasures from the Disney Vault _has been announced for Monday, October 15 (although the website still mistakenly says June).
> http://www.tcm.com/disney/
> 
> All times listed are eastern:
> 
> 8:00pm - Magician Mickey (1937)
> 8:05pm - Bedknobs & Broomsticks (1971)
> 10:15pm - The Little Whirlwind (Animated Short, 1941)
> 10:20pm - Flight of the Navigator (1986)
> 12:15am - The Black Hole (1979)
> 2:00am - Pluto's Sweater (1949)
> 2:05am - The Cat from Outer Space (1978)
> 4:00am - The Last Flight of Noah's Ark (1980)
> 
> After a lackluster June Vault, I'm very excited for October! I love B&B, and this looks like a great Halloween-time line-up.



I'm glad they are still doing these! Sorry this set doesn't have a Disneyland episode though.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> They aren't the same, one turns left and one turns right.   Primeval Whirl has two identical tracks, but Space has two mirror tracks (Plus Alpha is 10 feet longer).  So different enough to where I say it needs two rides.  I think I get a different enough experience on both tracks even though they are so similar.   Can't say I remember the track layout of Mr Toad enough to make that call anymore.  Mission Space would now require a green and an orange ride since they are now completely different as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't count the randomization as different enough on Star Tours or Tower of Terror to require rerides.   It's still the same general experience.  For Tower all the important stuff is the parts before and after the drop.   Star Tours the different scenes may be different but the ride feel is generally the same (plus randomization is frequently not on).  For Space, I always take somebody on one track, then make them do the other track.  They usually try bracing for the turns, and always mess up because of the switch.
> 
> My logic doesn't have to make any sense because it's my own thing.  And any excuse for more Space is a good one.
> 
> I'm planning on giving it another try on one of my next couple trips.


I agree with all of this, actually.    We certainly notice enough of a difference on Space -- they aren't identical and the kids have a preference for one over the other, if you can believe it.

Also agree on Mission Space (or Mission Barf, as my husband calls it!), Star Tours and ToT.


----------



## MommaBerd

Real life has taken over my Disney life  so I’m just catching up...



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Additional After Hours Dates added into 2019
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/dis...r-disney-after-hours-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm



I hate to see December dates for this event. There are relatively so few nights in MK without a party during December (well, all of party season), and those dates are so much more crowded. If Disney is “willing” to extend park hours, I wish they would make them EMH. Many people predicted that these events would eventually “take over” EMH, and I see the creep happening. I thought it was great business to do these events during slower season or non-party seasons (and I guess it still is great business!). I know that MK still has one night for EMH, but I hope that these events don’t become the only way to enjoy MK late at night.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ej119 said:


> *TV News
> *
> The next installment of TCM's _Treasures from the Disney Vault _has been announced for Monday, October 15 (although the website still mistakenly says June).
> http://www.tcm.com/disney/
> 
> All times listed are eastern:
> 
> 8:00pm - Magician Mickey (1937)
> 8:05pm - Bedknobs & Broomsticks (1971)
> 10:15pm - The Little Whirlwind (Animated Short, 1941)
> 10:20pm - Flight of the Navigator (1986)
> 12:15am - The Black Hole (1979)
> 2:00am - Pluto's Sweater (1949)
> 2:05am - The Cat from Outer Space (1978)
> 4:00am - The Last Flight of Noah's Ark (1980)
> 
> After a lackluster June Vault, I'm very excited for October! I love B&B, and this looks like a great Halloween-time line-up.



Clearly a sign that the UK pavilion will be getting a Bedknobs and Broomsticks attraction!


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I agree with all of this, actually.    We certainly notice enough of a difference on Space -- they aren't identical and the kids have a preference for one over the other, if you can believe it.
> 
> Also agree on Mission Space (or Mission Barf, as my husband calls it!), Star Tours and ToT.



I can certainly believe it, mine has a preference for Alpha side whereas I like Omega side a bit more.

edit: I also like to prefer to call Space by it's true name: Spinal Adjustment Mountain.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sorry if I missed this - but apparently the blu-ray/DVD release of Incredibles 2 will feature a short film titled "Aunti Edna" showcasing Edna’s night babysitting little Jack-Jack and discovering his expansive set of powers.

https://www.flickeringmyth.com/2018...tie-edna-short-release-date-set-for-november/


----------



## momandmousefan

Q-man said:


> $150-175 is approximate round trip fare from MCO to WDW for most town car services.


That’s just it....round trip. This (Minnie van) is $150 EACH way, which is just nuts. That’s almost half an annual pass right there!


----------



## dlavender

MommaBerd said:


> Real life has taken over my Disney life  so I’m just catching up...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to see December dates for this event. There are relatively so few nights in MK without a party during December (well, all of party season), and those dates are so much more crowded. If Disney is “willing” to extend park hours, I wish they would make them EMH. Many people predicted that these events would eventually “take over” EMH, and I see the creep happening. I thought it was great business to do these events during slower season or non-party seasons (and I guess it still is great business!). I know that MK still has one night for EMH, but I hope that these events don’t become the only way to enjoy MK late at night.



Dont get me started....


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry if I missed this - but apparently the blu-ray/DVD release of Incredibles 2 will feature a short film titled "Aunti Edna" showcasing Edna’s night babysitting little Jack-Jack and discovering his expansive set of powers.
> 
> https://www.flickeringmyth.com/2018...tie-edna-short-release-date-set-for-november/


That's awesome -- especially after the disappointing short (Bao) that was featured in front of it in the theaters.  (Just way too "shocking" or dark for a kids movie) - just wasn't as entertaining and light-hearted like a lot of their other shorts.

The babysitting short from the first movie that "fills in the blanks" is pretty awesome. Glad they are doing it again.


----------



## danikoski

momandmousefan said:


> That’s just it....round trip. This (Minnie van) is $150 EACH way, which is just nuts. That’s almost half an annual pass right there!



I was seriously considering using the Minni Vans from MCO to WDW because we may be coming in late next June and I didn't want to wait for MDE...instead, because of the price, we are either going come in a day earlier, late and stay at the Hyatt in MCO, then use MDE the next day, or spend a little extra, and get in earlier. Yeah, the $150 is a bit ridiculous. I could see an up charge of like $90 or $100 (when normal town cars run $75-80 one way), but $150! And then the hours for them are bit ridiculous too.

We still might rent a town car instead of using MDE...just the mix of our family, it might be a challenge to sit and wait and then stop multiple times to drop others off. A Minnie Van would be fun, but not for that price (plus the hours probably wouldn't work).


----------



## Q-man

momandmousefan said:


> *That’s just it....round trip.* This (Minnie van) is $150 EACH way, which is just nuts. That’s almost half an annual pass right there!



That was my point.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New PER MILE pricing to be introduced for Minnie Van service

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/pricingmodelvan/


----------



## skier_pete

danikoski said:


> I was seriously considering using the Minni Vans from MCO to WDW because we may be coming in late next June and I didn't want to wait for MDE...instead, because of the price, we are either going come in a day earlier, late and stay at the Hyatt in MCO, then use MDE the next day, or spend a little extra, and get in earlier. Yeah, the $150 is a bit ridiculous. I could see an up charge of like $90 or $100 (when normal town cars run $75-80 one way), but $150! And then the hours for them are bit ridiculous too.
> 
> We still might rent a town car instead of using MDE...just the mix of our family, it might be a challenge to sit and wait and then stop multiple times to drop others off. A Minnie Van would be fun, but not for that price (plus the hours probably wouldn't work).



You can lyft/Uber for around $35.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New PER MILE pricing to be introduced for Minnie Van service
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/pricingmodelvan/



This isn't surprising, but seems like it could easily cost MORE to many places on property. We took a Lyft from the Poly to AKV last week and it cost $9.50, and that's about as far cross property at you can get. Took 6 Lyft rides around property and cost me $60, which included $2-3 tips each time. Of course, I only had 4 people which makes it a little cheaper, but can't see a good reason to use a Minnie-Van. We need to head to Universal for a evening on our upcoming trip in October, and my Lyft App says $30 one-way. Decided instead of renting a car $35 and paying for parking $25 to pay the same amount and not have the hassle of having to return a rental car. 

The Minnie vans have their benefits, but unsurprisingly price isn't one of them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Cast members approve new contract which includes the increase minimum wage of $15 by 2021:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ove-walt-disney-world-minimum-wage-increases/

Union leaders boast that out of 13,700 votes, only 116 voted against the new contract.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Dooney and Bourke Handbags Featuring Walt Disney World Attractions


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Resort Engineers Transform 8,900 Canned Goods into Jack-Jack to Fight Hunger


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Commemorative Merchandise Mixes Function and Fun for the 2018 Epcot International Food & Wine Festival


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Annual Passholder support with V.I.Passholder program

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/annu...as-part-of-its-new-v.i.passholder-program.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> You can lyft/Uber for around $35.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't surprising, but seems like it could easily cost MORE to many places on property. We took a Lyft from the Poly to AKV last week and it cost $9.50, and that's about as far cross property at you can get. Took 6 Lyft rides around property and cost me $60, which included $2-3 tips each time. Of course, I only had 4 people which makes it a little cheaper, but can't see a good reason to use a Minnie-Van. We need to head to Universal for a evening on our upcoming trip in October, and my Lyft App says $30 one-way. Decided instead of renting a car $35 and paying for parking $25 to pay the same amount and not have the hassle of having to return a rental car.
> 
> The Minnie vans have their benefits, but unsurprisingly price isn't one of them.



Yeah, obviously not for everyone but I think the Minnie Vans have their place:
- People who just want *everything* Disney on their vacation and don't mind spending more for it - knowing they are getting a CM driver, etc.
- Families with small kids - I know I would feel more comfortable with my kids in one of these and the car seats they come with, etc. vs regular Uber/Lyft


----------



## JaxDad

I've been hoping the Jaleo in Disney Springs would be open when we go to Orlando in October. I still haven't seen an opening date, but they are having a job fair 1-5 October...
https://www.jaleo.com/event/disney-springs-hiring-event/


----------



## Roxyfire

FYI those Haunted Mansion loungefly bags are now on the shop parks app!


----------



## circus4u

momandmousefan said:


> That’s just it....round trip. This (Minnie van) is $150 EACH way, which is just nuts. That’s almost half an annual pass right there!


I know this is "apples to oranges," but I just can't get it out of my head that a plane ticket from Phoenix to Orlando costs me $169 right now and if I were to take the Mini Van service, I would be paying almost the same amount to get from the airport to the parks.


----------



## 2Infinity&Beyond

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New PER MILE pricing to be introduced for Minnie Van service
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/pricingmodelvan/



I wonder if they did this because not as many people were riding when they jumped the price from $15 to $25.  Of course, depending on what the cost per mile actually is, then obviously they are looking to make even more money than before.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 "Adrian & Edith's Head to Toe" Shop Closing for Refurbishment at Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## HarvardAce

wareagle57 said:


> I hope it is still bouncy!



This brought a smile to my face.  I've been bouncing on that thing for about 30 years now (ever since I was tall enough to ride).


----------



## rteetz

2Infinity&Beyond said:


> I wonder if they did this because not as many people were riding when they jumped the price from $15 to $25.  Of course, depending on what the cost per mile actually is, then obviously they are looking to make even more money than before.


I don't believe it was ever $15. When the service started it was $20.


----------



## jlundeen

2Infinity&Beyond said:


> I wonder if they did this because not as many people were riding when they jumped the price from $15 to $25.  Of course, depending on what the cost per mile actually is, then obviously they are looking to make even more money than before.


When we used it last fall, it was $20 each way, and the driver did not take tips.  It was extremely convenient, and we were looking forward to using it again on our upcoming trips, even with the increase to $25...  I guess, now, it will depend on what the per mile charge is...  I wonder if they will give an estimate for trips, such as "Beach Club to Magic Kingdom estimated to be $xxx...."  

Is Uber allowed as close to the park entrances as the Minnie Vans are for drop off and pickup?


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> When we used it last fall, it was $20 each way, and the driver did not take tips.  It was extremely convenient, and we were looking forward to using it again on our upcoming trips, even with the increase to $25...  I guess, now, it will depend on what the per mile charge is...  I wonder if they will give an estimate for trips, such as "Beach Club to Magic Kingdom estimated to be $xxx...."
> 
> Is Uber allowed as close to the park entrances as the Minnie Vans are for drop off and pickup?


No usually Uber/Lyft has to drop off in other areas. For example if going to MK they would drop you off at the TTC. That said if traveling to MK I would suggest them to drop you off at the Contemporary instead since that it much closer.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> No usually Uber/Lyft has to drop off in other areas. For example if going to MK they would drop you off at the TTC. That said if traveling to MK I would suggest them to drop you off at the Contemporary instead since that it much closer.


Yeah, I thought I remembered that... so AK, where the Minnie Van could drop pretty close to the entrance, it would probably be almost as far to walk as the bus stops...  just the wait and seat-lotto would be minimized.  Minnie Vans still might be worth it if it were comparable to what we paid before...just for the convenience.  Not saying for everyone, but for us, we really like it and didn't mind the cost.

It would be cool if they could build the estimate for the trip into the app....  maybe they do, and I just don't remember.  Then you could look at the MV, and decide from there.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Yeah, I thought I remembered that... so AK, where the Minnie Van could drop pretty close to the entrance, it would probably be almost as far to walk as the bus stops...  just the wait and seat-lotto would be minimized.  Minnie Vans still might be worth it if it were comparable to what we paid before...just for the convenience.  Not saying for everyone, but for us, we really like it and didn't mind the cost.
> 
> It would be cool if they could build the estimate for the trip into the app....  maybe they do, and I just don't remember.  Then you could look at the MV, and decide from there.


Yeah I hope they put an estimated price in there as well.


----------



## The Pho

jlundeen said:


> Yeah, I thought I remembered that... so AK, where the Minnie Van could drop pretty close to the entrance, it would probably be almost as far to walk as the bus stops...  just the wait and seat-lotto would be minimized.  Minnie Vans still might be worth it if it were comparable to what we paid before...just for the convenience.  Not saying for everyone, but for us, we really like it and didn't mind the cost.
> 
> It would be cool if they could build the estimate for the trip into the app....  maybe they do, and I just don't remember.  Then you could look at the MV, and decide from there.



Lyft already gives you the price beforehand so it shouldn't be difficult for the Minnie Vans to show the price. Hopefully this means some trips will cost less than $25.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Pop-Up Greeting Card Shop Coming Soon to Marketplace Co-Op at Disney Springs


----------



## Roxyfire

The Pho said:


> Lyft already gives you the price beforehand so it shouldn't be difficult for the Minnie Vans to show the price. Hopefully this means some trips will cost less than $25.



That's what I'm thinking. Most people see the price and probably wouldn't take it from say Contemporary to Epcot but they might take it to AK. It broadens the audience a bit, but still probably more ideal for families that need car seats moreso than adults or families with teens.


----------



## Firebird060

Hmm heres a novel Idea for Disney, give a AP discount to Minnie Van users,   most locals who have a AP drive a car so they would be unlikely to use the Discounts but some of us Distance AP holders, might fork out more money for the Minnie Van service if we got a discount,  It wouldnt be a big hit to Disney because, a large portion of there AP holders wouldnt have a reason to use it, and the portion that can is also the portion that tends to go multiple times a year and fork out large amounts of money.   Disney would make up what they lose by increase in usage by those targeted audiences.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Hmm heres a novel Idea for Disney, give a AP discount to Minnie Van users,   most locals who have a AP drive a car so they would be unlikely to use the Discounts but some of us Distance AP holders, might fork out more money for the Minnie Van service if we got a discount,  It wouldnt be a big hit to Disney because, a large portion of there AP holders wouldnt have a reason to use it, and the portion that can is also the portion that tends to go multiple times a year and fork out large amounts of money.   Disney would make up what they lose by increase in usage by those targeted audiences.



I definitely wonder if they could try to link the Minnie Vans to something else so that it isn't just a separate service but something to further motivate people to choose that.  So I like your AP idea or maybe for DVC members as well 

Other thing I think would be interesting as offering it as an add-on to a Dessert party or as part of a "premium upgrade" to a dessert party.  If, in addition to having a reserved viewing area you also knew you had a ride waiting for you at the front of MK vs having to be part of the mob to the Monorail or Buses I could see that being viewed as valuable to a lot of people


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Cast members approve new contract which includes the increase minimum wage of $15 by 2021:
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ove-walt-disney-world-minimum-wage-increases/
> 
> Union leaders boast that out of 13,700 votes, only 116 voted against the new contract.



That is a big win for the union. Management wants the contract to pass by exactly 1 vote and if it doesn't it means they gave too much.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> No usually Uber/Lyft has to drop off in other areas. For example if going to MK they would drop you off at the TTC. That said if traveling to MK I would suggest them to drop you off at the Contemporary instead since that it much closer.



MK is really the only place this is an issue. We dropped off at resorts and both water parks and Lyft dropped right up front for those. And I have to say, there are a ton of lyft/uber drivers around. We never waited more than about 4 minutes for a driver from when we requested them.


----------



## jade1

Firebird060 said:


> Hmm heres a novel Idea for Disney, give a AP discount to Minnie Van users,



I have no doubt they will. We use AP (and DVC) discounts often.

I think its just so new they are still working on pricing.

They started low (ish), testing popularity. It obviously was, to be expanded/invested in that quickly.

Now they are testing the mileage version. When the dust settles I would expect a DVC/AP discount.


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> MK is really the only place this is an issue. We dropped off at resorts and both water parks and Lyft dropped right up front for those. And I have to say, there are a ton of lyft/uber drivers around. We never waited more than about 4 minutes for a driver from when we requested them.


Did they pick up in the same place they dropped?


----------



## danikoski

********** said:


> You can lyft/Uber for around $35.



That would work if we didn't have the 19 month old with us who needs a car seat... although I will look into their policy on car seats.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Interesting article on Rolly Crump

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/music/la-et-ms-rolly-crump-20180907-story.html


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

WebmasterJackie said:


> That's pretty much it, although, sometimes, certain panelists are chosen to go to certain media events and oftentimes, they do stuff for media in their own hometowns. I did a huge interview for a big Savannah magazine and it was pretty cool. Sometimes you're asked to participate in the filming of videos that Disney will use for various projects too. If you like that sort of thing, it's pretty awesome!
> 
> Also, and I may write more about this at some point, but when the 'Moms' answer questions on the panel, they do it based on their own experiences as guests at the parks. So, it's kind of a YMMV because not everyone's experiences are the same and interpretations can be so different - it's all very subjective. I remember back in the beginning of the panel, there were always accusations flying online about people thinking the Moms Panel people didn't know what they were talking about, but when you know their answers are based on their own experiences, you can understand that everyone experiences the magic differently.


This is so interesting Jackie. I applied the same afternoon the application opened up. Here's hoping I do better than last year. I didn't make it past Round 1.


----------



## rteetz

MIAMouseketeer said:


> This is so interesting Jackie. I applied the same afternoon the application opened up. Here's hoping I do better than last year. I didn't make it past Round 1.


I applied as well.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

rteetz said:


> I applied as well.


Fantastic! Good Luck!


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Annual Passholder support with V.I.Passholder program
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/annu...as-part-of-its-new-v.i.passholder-program.htm


I have received a few Disney surveys this year, which focused on being a Passholder.  Several questions concerned feeling appreciated or valued as a Passholder.  I'm guessing that many respondents replied that they did not think they were valued and appreciated, and now Disney is trying to change that viewpoint.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

MIAMouseketeer said:


> This is so interesting Jackie. I applied the same afternoon the application opened up. Here's hoping I do better than last year. I didn't make it past Round 1.



Fingers crossed for you!! 



rteetz said:


> I applied as well.



SOOO happy to hear this!!  Good luck!!


----------



## skier_pete

jlundeen said:


> Did they pick up in the same place they dropped?



We didn't Lyft out of Blizzard Beach, but the Lyft pickup at TL was about 4 bus stops over from the entrance, maybe 100 feet. Again, I don't know where the drop-offs for the theme parks were. We only used the Lyft when we would've needed two bus rides to get some where, except we did use it to DS. In fact, that was nice because we were going to be late getting to "The Void", so we asked if they could drop us off over on the East Side instead of the main bus area, and the Lyft driver was allowed to drop people over in the old bus loop near the Christmas shop. The Void is right there by Once Upon a Toy, so instead of having to walk a half mile across DS we were able to walk about 100 yards.



danikoski said:


> That would work if we didn't have the 19 month old with us who needs a car seat... although I will look into their policy on car seats.



I believe Lyft/Uber has a number of different categories, including for larger vehicles or a driver with a car seat. You pay a premium, but certainly not $150 one way from the airport. Our Lyft experiences were great. In fact, one of the drivers WAS a WDW bus driver, who said he drives Lyft/Uber for his "vacation money". So we got to hear Disney Bus Driver rumors without even riding a Disney bus. (He drives the DHS route so I was talking with him about the Gondolas, but being a Bus Driver I don't want to repeat what he said.)


----------



## adelaster

I have some mom panel questions-

Are the training dates (Nov 27-Dec 1 this year) roughly the same set of dates annually? This year is not an option on such short notice.

Do they assign questions randomly or is there some selection/sorting process involved?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Four Pixar Coco MagicBands design appear at On Demand stations


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Look: 2018 Haunted Mansion Holiday Gingerbread House at Disneyland Park


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

danikoski said:


> I was seriously considering using the Minni Vans from MCO to WDW because we may be coming in late next June and I didn't want to wait for MDE...instead, because of the price, we are either going come in a day earlier, late and stay at the Hyatt in MCO, then use MDE the next day, or spend a little extra, and get in earlier. Yeah, the $150 is a bit ridiculous. I could see an up charge of like $90 or $100 (when normal town cars run $75-80 one way), but $150! And then the hours for them are bit ridiculous too.
> 
> We still might rent a town car instead of using MDE...just the mix of our family, it might be a challenge to sit and wait and then stop multiple times to drop others off. A Minnie Van would be fun, but not for that price (plus the hours probably wouldn't work).


Town car or Uber is WAY cheaper. For $300 we could even rent a car instead (I always get a discount using some AMEX points for a portion).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Junior Renews “Muppet Babies,” “Vampirina,” and “Puppy Dog Pals” for Additional Seasons


----------



## danikoski

********** said:


> I believe Lyft/Uber has a number of different categories, including for larger vehicles or a driver with a car seat.


Checked it out...UberX with car seat is around $47...an Uber Black SUV with car seat is $87. So still quite a bit cheaper than a Minnie Van. Lyft only has car seats in NYC.


----------



## wareagle57

MommaBerd said:


> Real life has taken over my Disney life  so I’m just catching up...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to see December dates for this event. There are relatively so few nights in MK without a party during December (well, all of party season), and those dates are so much more crowded. If Disney is “willing” to extend park hours, I wish they would make them EMH. Many people predicted that these events would eventually “take over” EMH, and I see the creep happening. I thought it was great business to do these events during slower season or non-party seasons (and I guess it still is great business!). I know that MK still has one night for EMH, but I hope that these events don’t become the only way to enjoy MK late at night.



It is infuriating. Late nights at MK is my absolute favorite thing at Disney, and they make it almost impossible to experience as it is. If they do insist on these things taking over, I wish it was at least open until 2 or 3 AM. Even for a paid event we aren't getting what we used to be able to for free.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Light Lab changed their menu...

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-li...-epcot-international-food-wine-festival-2018/

I hope they bring the beaker back.


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> It is infuriating. Late nights at MK is my absolute favorite thing at Disney, and they make it almost impossible to experience as it is. If they do insist on these things taking over, I wish it was at least open until 2 or 3 AM. Even for a paid event we aren't getting what we used to be able to for free.



This is my biggest complaint with the after hour events. You never get a late night at MK unless (a) it's a major holiday, (b) you luck into a DVC / AP event or (b) you pay a bunch of extra money. I miss the 2 AM EMH. That said, when we're with our daughter she doesn't like staying up that late, and when we are on our own we tend to get our late night fill at Jellyrolls.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Light Lab changed their menu...
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-li...-epcot-international-food-wine-festival-2018/
> 
> I hope they bring the beaker back.


As a former Biochemistry major, I just have to say this: it was an Erlenmeyer flask -- not a beaker.  

OK. I feel better now.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> This is my biggest complaint with the after hour events. You never get a late night at MK unless (a) it's a major holiday, (b) you luck into a DVC / AP event or (b) you pay a bunch of extra money. I miss the 2 AM EMH. That said, when we're with our daughter she doesn't like staying up that late, and when we are on our own we tend to get our late night fill at Jellyrolls.


Do you mean during party seasons?  On our 11-night August trip this year we had six 11pm MK close, and 2 late night MK EMH. And there was one DAH event we chose to do.

That was in contrast to last year where it never closed past 10pm... which I complained about a great deal...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> As a former Biochemistry major, I just have to say this: it was an Erlenmeyer flask -- not a beaker.
> 
> OK. I feel better now.


Yeah I know but that’s what Disney called it. Maybe they didn’t want to promote alcohol with the word flask when it’s a non alcoholic beverage? Who knows but I wanted it.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Yeah I know but that’s what Disney called it. Maybe they didn’t want to promote alcohol with the word flask when it’s a non alcoholic beverage? Who knows but I wanted it.


I know they did.  Meh -- I'm not convinced it isn't ignorance on their part.  Would be cute if they brought it back.  My kids had it on their lists.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I know they did.  Meh -- I'm not convinced it isn't ignorance on their part.  Would be cute if they brought it back.  My kids had it on their lists.



Pretty sure it was just because “beaker” is easier to say than “Erlenmeyer” 

Either that or it is a subliminal reference to the Muppets


----------



## Firebird060

I miss the 24 hr Disney event they used to do on Memorial day.  They should do that again.. They wont but hey a man can dream


----------



## beer dave

Dentam said:


> We went that week in 2015 and were surprised by how crowded it was. Of course it seemed that all of September was unusually crowded that year based on reports I read.



on a sunday in this time slot, probably around 07, We were in world showcase by the norway pavilion.  I faced ahead and took a picture.... then turned 180 and took another picture...... there were no people in the pictures....


----------



## beer dave

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pretty sure it was just because “beaker” is easier to say than “Erlenmeyer”
> 
> Either that or it is a subliminal reference to the Muppets



Pretty sure that erlenmeyer and florence are flasks.... and beaker is, well, a beaker....

Edit... whoops, I was late to the party...

And again now that I know you weren't talking about the muppet...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> I miss the 24 hr Disney event they used to do on Memorial day.  They should do that again.. They wont but hey a man can dream



I get that they can’t do them all the time but would love if they brought it back

Wonder if they would ever do as an upcharge event


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get that they can’t do them all the time but would love if they brought it back
> 
> Wonder if they would ever do as an upcharge event


Why wouldn't they? If people pay money for an extra 90 minutes in the morning or 4 hours at night .. they would pay hand over fist for a 24 hour event.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Why wouldn't they? If people pay money for an extra 90 minutes in the morning or 4 hours at night .. they would pay hand over fist for a 24 hour event.



I would pay 50% more to get to stay 24 hours and do the park at 3am and stuff

Plus can the make new level of AP was hat includes 24hours


----------



## Simba07

********** said:


> There's at least two. We had the Jakka/Crait version and the Tatooine/Naboo version just last week. I don't think they are as random as they used to be. It was interesting that one was the Episode VII-IX version, and the other was the Epsiode I-III version. Only the "new" version ended on Black Spire Outpost.  Have to say I was happy we got two different ones.


DH and DD rode ST more than a dozen times a few weeks ago.  While the ones you mention were the most common, they eventually got almost all the old scenes, including Hoth which the CMs said was really rare right now. I started wondering if the CMs were intentionally forcing more scenes since they saw them reriding so many times but it shows the scenes can come up.


----------



## circus4u

Just read that Design a Tee is closing at the end of the day on Sunday, Sep 9.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Interesting article on Rolly Crump
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/music/la-et-ms-rolly-crump-20180907-story.html



I love rolly. He is one of my favorites.

Wish we would have got to see the museum of the weird. Also wish I could have afforded some of his work at auction.


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Do you mean during party seasons?  On our 11-night August trip this year we had six 11pm MK close, and 2 late night MK EMH. And there was one DAH event we chose to do.
> 
> That was in contrast to last year where it never closed past 10pm... which I complained about a great deal...



That would be great - we usually go in the fall and they never open the parks late even though 4 nights a week are taken by the parties, and even last week MK was closing at 9 or 10 PM on non-party nights except Saturday was midnight. It's not a major complaint, but the hard ticket events definitely take away from those of us that really don't think they are worth the money. (I know I am in the minority on this of course base on the crowds at these events.)


----------



## skier_pete

Firebird060 said:


> I miss the 24 hr Disney event they used to do on Memorial day.  They should do that again.. They wont but hey a man can dream



I doubt they ever do it for free again - and they charge like $129 for 2 extra hours, so they'd have to charge $300 for an all-night event to ever get that again. 

At a guess there will be events like this at SW;GE when it opens and before the hotel opens, I bet they will have 10 pm to 1 am events for $200 a pop.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Pixar Short Film Collection Volume 3 Comes to Blu-ray and Digital This November



I am so excited. I love a lot of these, especially Bao. I just bought a plush Bao from shop Disney.



ej119 said:


> *TV News
> *
> The next installment of TCM's _Treasures from the Disney Vault _has been announced for Monday, October 15 (although the website still mistakenly says June).
> http://www.tcm.com/disney/
> 
> All times listed are eastern:
> 
> 8:00pm - Magician Mickey (1937)
> 8:05pm - Bedknobs & Broomsticks (1971)
> 10:15pm - The Little Whirlwind (Animated Short, 1941)
> 10:20pm - Flight of the Navigator (1986)
> 12:15am - The Black Hole (1979)
> 2:00am - Pluto's Sweater (1949)
> 2:05am - The Cat from Outer Space (1978)
> 4:00am - The Last Flight of Noah's Ark (1980)
> 
> After a lackluster June Vault, I'm very excited for October! I love B&B, and this looks like a great Halloween-time line-up.



I love B&B, but we have it on DVD. Looking forward to Flight of the Navigator, Black Hole, and Cat from Outer Space. Cheese fest here we come



TheMaxRebo said:


> Clearly a sign that the UK pavilion will be getting a Bedknobs and Broomsticks attraction!



I wish. My son complains to anyone who will hear that they need more B&B in the parks. It always makes me proud and tear up a bit when he does



Roxyfire said:


> FYI those Haunted Mansion loungefly bags are now on the shop parks app!



Those, the Dole Whip, and Tea Cup ones are on shop Disney too. I was bad and bought the Dole Whip backpack I already have a D&B HM purse. Plus, I love the tiki lining on the backpack.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

A Celebration of Harry Potter Has Ended Indefinitely


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> No usually Uber/Lyft has to drop off in other areas. For example if going to MK they would drop you off at the TTC. That said if traveling to MK I would suggest them to drop you off at the Contemporary instead since that it much closer.



Or GF and grab the monorail.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> No usually Uber/Lyft has to drop off in other areas. For example if going to MK they would drop you off at the TTC. That said if traveling to MK I would suggest them to drop you off at the Contemporary instead since that it much closer.


Just FYI based on our experience getting dropped off at the Contemporary: Recently Uber has gotten more scrutiny from the parking/gate attendant.  They say they're just dropping off, but then we get asked it we are staying at BLT or Contemporary or if we have an ADR there and they scan our band. 

I have no idea what would happen if the answer was "going to MK" or something vague like "shopping at Contemporary".


----------



## Capang

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just FYI based on our experience getting dropped off at the Contemporary: Recently Uber has gotten more scrutiny from the parking/gate attendant.  They say they're just dropping off, but then we get asked it we are staying at BLT or Contemporary or if we have an ADR there and they scan our band.
> 
> I have no idea what would happen if the answer was "going to MK" or something vague like "shopping at Contemporary".


This was our experience as well in the end of July taking Lyft to WL.  They scanned our band.


----------



## tarak

soniam said:


> I am so excited. I love a lot of these, especially Bao. I just bought a plush Bao from shop Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> I love B&B, but we have it on DVD. Looking forward to Flight of the Navigator, Black Hole, and Cat from Outer Space. Cheese fest here we come
> 
> 
> 
> I wish. My son complains to anyone who will hear that they need more B&B in the parks. It always makes me proud and tear up a bit when he does
> 
> 
> 
> Those, the Dole Whip, and Tea Cup ones are on shop Disney too. I was bad and bought the Dole Whip backpack I already have a D&B HM purse. Plus, I love the tiki lining on the backpack.



My husband picked up Bedknobs and Broomsticks a few years back and watched it with the kids.  They hated it.  I felt so bad for him, as he had fond memories of watching it as a child.  Same for me with Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.  My kids thought it was just goofy.  I think their Disney love for the older movies is limited to the animated ones.  I remember Black Hole when it was first released.  I'd love to see how it holds up.  

We'll pick up the Pixar films.  Those are fun.  I remember when I bought a different collection of animated shorts a few years ago - not Pixar, the one with the Frozen short and a number of other films.  My youngest at the time was maybe four and she was obsessed with watching the Little Match Girl.  She'd ask me things like "Where are her shoes?  Is her Grandma coming back for her?"  Then my teenager blurted out "She's dead."  Fun times.


----------



## soniam

tarak said:


> My husband picked up Bedknobs and Broomsticks a few years back and watched it with the kids.  They hated it.  I felt so bad for him, as he had fond memories of watching it as a child.  Same for me with Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.  My kids thought it was just goofy.  I think their Disney love for the older movies is limited to the animated ones.  I remember Black Hole when it was first released.  I'd love to see how it holds up.
> 
> We'll pick up the Pixar films.  Those are fun.  I remember when I bought a different collection of animated shorts a few years ago - not Pixar, the one with the Frozen short and a number of other films.  My youngest at the time was maybe four and she was obsessed with watching the Little Match Girl.  She'd ask me things like "Where are her shoes?  Is her Grandma coming back for her?"  Then my teenager blurted out "She's dead."  Fun times.



We lov Chitty Chitty Bang Bang in our hour too and have it on DVD. DH and I have been to Rothenburg where with the evil Barron was filmed.


----------



## ksromack

soniam said:


> We lov Chitty Chitty Bang Bang in our hour too and have it on DVD. DH and I have been to Rothenburg where with the evil Barron was filmed.


I'm going to have to rewatch Chitty Chitty Bang Bang now.  We love Rothenburg!


----------



## Amy11401

tarak said:


> My husband picked up Bedknobs and Broomsticks a few years back and watched it with the kids.  They hated it.  I felt so bad for him, as he had fond memories of watching it as a child.  Same for me with Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.  My kids thought it was just goofy.  I think their Disney love for the older movies is limited to the animated ones.  I remember Black Hole when it was first released.  I'd love to see how it holds up.
> 
> We'll pick up the Pixar films.  Those are fun.  I remember when I bought a different collection of animated shorts a few years ago - not Pixar, the one with the Frozen short and a number of other films.  My youngest at the time was maybe four and she was obsessed with watching the Little Match Girl.  She'd ask me things like "Where are her shoes?  Is her Grandma coming back for her?"  Then my teenager blurted out "She's dead."  Fun times.


I remember watching Bedknobs and Broomsticks as a kid!
Actually the one we watched the most often was Swiss Family  Robinson.


----------



## skier_pete

tarak said:


> My husband picked up Bedknobs and Broomsticks a few years back and watched it with the kids.  They hated it.  I felt so bad for him, as he had fond memories of watching it as a child.  Same for me with Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.  My kids thought it was just goofy.  I think their Disney love for the older movies is limited to the animated ones.  I remember Black Hole when it was first released.  I'd love to see how it holds up.



Black Hole is and was terrible, or at least terrribly boring. Bedknobs and Broomsticks is more of a YMMV film I think depending on whether you grew up with it, kind of like Pete's Dragon. 

When are they going to do the Kurt Russel / Dexter Riley trilogy?


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> Black Hole is and was terrible, or at least terrribly boring. Bedknobs and Broomsticks is more of a YMMV film I think depending on whether you grew up with it, kind of like Pete's Dragon.



I loved Pete's Dragon as a kid, but it just did not hold up. B&B still has great songs by great actors and a really funny story. Plus, it has the live action and animation.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Portion of Television Parking Lot Closing for Restriping at Disney's Hollywood Studios


----------



## jlundeen

Have there been any updated photos of the Hollywood Studios bus parking areas and walking path from resorts since this was posted?


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Have there been any updated photos of the Hollywood Studios bus parking areas and walking path from resorts since this was posted?


The Blue loop is what is currently open. The red portion is still being constructed. The old loops are all closed and being ripped up.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Have there been any updated photos of the Hollywood Studios bus parking areas and walking path from resorts since this was posted?


This gives you an idea of what it looks like right now. This photo is from a week ago.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Have there been any updated photos of the Hollywood Studios bus parking areas and walking path from resorts since this was posted?



Have to say the current condition of that parking lot was a low point for our visit last week - just a maze of fences, not always clear where to go, paths set up covering actual spots, etc.  just not great “show” to welcome you to the park


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Tatooine Traders Reimagining to Remove Movie Set Theming


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Monsters Inc Laugh Floor Facade Demolition and More Tomorrowland Construction


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> This gives you an idea of what it looks like right now. This photo is from a week ago.
> 
> View attachment 349652


Wow... renovation is always a mess, but yikes... Hope they get it done sooner rather than later.....


----------



## rteetz

The touch screen interactive queue elements from Mine Train have been removed.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> The touch screen interactive queue elements from Mine Train have been removed.


I noticed this the other day and wondered how long it has been removed for.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> The touch screen interactive queue elements from Mine Train have been removed.


Surprised it took this long.   When was the last time it actually worked?


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Surprised it took this long.   When was the last time it actually worked?


I haven’t been in the standby queue for at least a year but it worked then.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I haven’t been in the standby queue for at least a year but it worked then.



It seems to be day to day on if they were working or not. 

They were pretty useless though because you’re walking past them so fast. If they are going to design stuff like this for the queues (which I hope they continue to do) they need to figure out how how to let people actually stand there and use them.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

wareagle57 said:


> It seems to be day to day on if they were working or not.
> 
> They were pretty useless though because you’re walking past them so fast. If they are going to design stuff like this for the queues (which I hope they continue to do) they need to figure out how how to let people actually stand there and use them.


I'm all for that but I think you'd also have to have them where the line _stays_ long enough for people to use them.

We ran into it every now and then where people would hold up the line to play those last year in 7DMT or we would get past them and then be waiting in the line. And while I know it's not a norm at all we ran into this problem also in Peter Pan with the hand activated interactiveness. People kept holding up the line to play with it and it was a bit annoying with that and some people would ask if they could just go past them while they played with it.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I haven’t been in the standby queue for at least a year but it worked then.





wareagle57 said:


> It seems to be day to day on if they were working or not.



I must be getting in line at the wrong times then.  I haven't seen the touch part of the touch screen working in probably 3 years.  Either no gems on the screen or touching the gems did nothing.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> The touch screen interactive queue elements from Mine Train have been removed.



Maybe Disney is planning to release a Mine Train game on the Play Disney parks app


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney’s Mulan Remake To Feature Music; Mushu To Appear


----------



## MissGina5

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney’s Mulan Remake To Feature Music; Mushu To Appear


oh thank goooood


----------



## rteetz




----------



## writerguyfl

jlundeen said:


> Wow... renovation is always a mess, but yikes... Hope they get it done sooner rather than later.....



I was there about 3 weeks ago.  Left the park a few minute after 11pm when the park closed.  Heavy equipment including jack hammers were active at that late hour under the nearly bright-as-daylight flood lights.  Assuming that was happening everyday, I don't think anyone can complain that Disney isn't trying to complete the parking lot as quickly as possible.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

writerguyfl said:


> I was there about 3 weeks ago.  Left the park a few minute after 11pm when the park closed.  Heavy equipment including jack hammers were active at that late hour under the nearly bright-as-daylight flood lights.  Assuming that was happening everyday, I don't think anyone can complain that Disney isn't trying to complete the parking lot as quickly as possible.



yeah, noticed they were working on the DHS gondola station when we were leaving the park after fireworks as well .. and they at least had work lights on at the Guardians building when we were leaving EPCOT after Illuminations - definitely feels like they are trying to work as fast as they can


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, noticed they were working on the DHS gondola station when we were leaving the park after fireworks as well .. and they at least had work lights on at the Guardians building when we were leaving EPCOT after Illuminations - *definitely feels like they are trying to work as fast as they can*



And doesn't that seem something like a rarity for WDW? Usually these projects are done at a lesser pace to save money and spread out capital expenses over multiple quarters.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Resort Update – It’s Halloween Time


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> And doesn't that seem something like a rarity for WDW? Usually these projects are done at a lesser pace to save money and spread out capital expenses over multiple quarters.


Disney is paying huge money for the Skyliner system. Its part of the prep for Star Wars so they want it done before that. The rest can give or take but they want other projects done too to take the load off of DHS.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Stitch Disney Parks Loungefly Purses and Wallet Unleashed


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Disney is paying huge money for the Skyliner system. Its part of the prep for Star Wars so they want it done before that. The rest can give or take but they want other projects done too to take the load off of DHS.


Yeah I get that. And I'm thinking they really want the cables done during the "off season for gondola building" late this year and into next year. Otherwise they might be hard pressed to make that goal of taking the pressure off the transport system when SW:GE opens.. But you have to admit, it's still odd to see them working feverishly on something!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> And doesn't that seem something like a rarity for WDW? Usually these projects are done at a lesser pace to save money and spread out capital expenses over multiple quarters.





rteetz said:


> Disney is paying huge money for the Skyliner system. Its part of the prep for Star Wars so they want it done before that. The rest can give or take but they want other projects done too to take the load off of DHS.




at least in the past, definitely - but they have given themselves now deadlines for Galaxy's Edge to open (and they want the gondolas and Mickey and Minnie's Runnaway Railroad done by then as well) - and then for the other things (Guardians, Tron, etc.) they want done for the 50th, so I think a bit more urgency than there was for, say, the Disney Springs parking garage

Side note, I wonder if we will look back on the challenges/failures with Rivers of Light and how bad that made Disney look as a good thing in the long run as it made them realize they can't have a repeat situation like that


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> ...
> 
> Side note, I wonder if we will look back on the challenges/failures with Rivers of Light and how bad that made Disney look as a good thing in the long run as it made them realize they can't have a repeat situation like that



Ugh, that scab had recently finally healed over, and now you've scratched it open again....


----------



## Phicinfan

********** said:


> Black Hole is and was terrible, or at least terrribly boring. Bedknobs and Broomsticks is more of a YMMV film I think depending on whether you grew up with it, kind of like Pete's Dragon.
> 
> When are they going to do the Kurt Russel / Dexter Riley trilogy?


Shame, for Shame - Black Hole was a super movie, well for the day I loved it.
We raised our kids on a ton of old Disney movies - appledumpling game, Herbie, Pete's Dragon, Bed knob and broomsticks...you name it we had it.  While I agree most kids prefered the animated, some of the older black and white movies really are special.  My oldest to this day still loves to watch Davey Crocket.


----------



## wareagle57

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm all for that but I think you'd also have to have them where the line _stays_ long enough for people to use them.
> 
> We ran into it every now and then where people would hold up the line to play those last year in 7DMT or we would get past them and then be waiting in the line. And while I know it's not a norm at all we ran into this problem also in Peter Pan with the hand activated interactiveness. People kept holding up the line to play with it and it was a bit annoying with that and some people would ask if they could just go past them while they played with it.



I have only ever been in the Space Mountain queue when it was long enough to play the games 1 or 2 times. But how it worked there seemed to be perfect. There is enough of a wait in the final queue area past the FP merge point, that the line would continually stop for the duration of the games, and then they'd let enough people in to fill in the space, and you'd be at the next game in time for it to start. Having interactive stuff once you are down to a 15 minute wait or less definitely doesn't make sense, and defeats the purpose.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Coronado Springs Update

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-co...nchitos-hello-mercado-new-tower-progress-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Interactive gem sorting element removed from Seven Dwarf Mine Train queue

http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/photo...s-mine-train-queue-for-play-disney-parks-app/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wdwmagic is reporting low attendance numbers for Fall specifically September. Disney has begun measures to cutback on staffing and other things around the parks as cost savings. This isn’t much different from slow periods in years past.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wdwmagic is reporting low attendance numbers for Fall specifically September. Disney has begun measures to cutback on staffing and other things around the parks as cost savings. This isn’t much different from slow periods in years past.


Seems pretty typical for the industry wrt staffing. Any conjecture regarding the “other things”?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seems pretty typical for the industry wrt staffing. Any conjecture regarding the “other things”?


If it’s like the past it could be a meet and greet or smaller entertainment type aspects. Usually nothing huge but the little things that make Disney what it is.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> If it’s like the past it could be a meet and greet or smaller entertainment type aspects. Usually nothing huge but the little things that make Disney what it is.


Guess we’ll see. Things didn’t feel slow mid-Aug as compared to last year. Sept so far sounds slower than typical. Seems like cost cutting beyond adjusting staffing (which is not the sign of anything dire on its own) may be a tad premature unless their projections are looking like Sept.

Someone mentioned in WDWmagic that this is due to less successful TSL than perhaps anticipated, and lull before SWGE. I tend to agree. I just never expected TSL to make much of a splash given the scale.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> If it’s like the past it could be a meet and greet or smaller entertainment type aspects. Usually nothing huge but the little things that make Disney what it is.


I remember when they did some pretty big cutbacks right after 911....  It was very noticeable - fuller trash bins, fewer cms generally in parks, stores, resorts, fewer bus times.... really lost much of the magic of Disney.  I sure hope they don't get carried away with these cutbacks...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Guess we’ll see. Things didn’t feel slow mid-Aug as compared to last year. Sept so far sounds slower than typical. Seems like cost cutting may be a tad premature unless their projections are looking like Sept.
> 
> Someone mentioned in WDWmagic that this is due to less successful TSL than perhaps anticipated, and lull before SWGE. I tend to agree. I just never expected TSL to make much of a splash given the scale.


Yep I think next fall (2019) might be even worse as people will wait for SWGE.


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wdwmagic is reporting low attendance numbers for Fall specifically September. Disney has begun measures to cutback on staffing and other things around the parks as cost savings. This isn’t much different from slow periods in years past.


I have always heard that October is busier than September so will they increase staffing again in October?


----------



## rteetz

Amy11401 said:


> I have always heard that October is busier than September so will they increase staffing again in October?


Depends on crowd projections.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Interactive gem sorting element removed from Seven Dwarf Mine Train queue
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/photo...s-mine-train-queue-for-play-disney-parks-app/


Cost cutting? I am sure trying to keep what amounts to giant touch-screen tablets working with thousands of guests touching them daily is expensive. 

I am sure (like me) a lot never got to experience it due to always fast-passing one of the longest queues in the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Cost cutting? I am sure trying to keep what amounts to giant touch-screen tablets working with thousands of guests touching them daily is expensive.
> 
> I am sure (like me) a lot never got to experience it due to always fast-passing one of the longest queues in the Magic Kingdom.


It definitely had its technical issues.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Depends on crowd projections.


Disneyland is definitely expecting crowds in October. Thus far every non party night they will be open till 11 or midnight. It was unexpectedly not crowded this past weekend but that may have slightly been caused by the small heat wave we are in the middle of.


----------



## Amy11401

dina444444 said:


> Disneyland is definitely expecting crowds in October. Thus far every non party night they will be open till 11 or midnight. It was unexpectedly not crowded this past weekend but that may have slightly been caused by the small heat wave we are in the middle of.


Wow....Disney World has not added those hours for October.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Kingdom Hearts III trailer hit at the Tokyo Game Show - highlights are Big Hero 6 characters


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Guess we’ll see. Things didn’t feel slow mid-Aug as compared to last year. Sept so far sounds slower than typical. Seems like cost cutting beyond adjusting staffing (which is not the sign of anything dire on its own) may be a tad premature unless their projections are looking like Sept.
> 
> Someone mentioned in WDWmagic that this is due to less successful TSL than perhaps anticipated, and lull before SWGE. I tend to agree. I just never expected TSL to make much of a splash given the scale.



Plus I think Toy Story Land is probably aimed more at kids - kids who are now back at school in September, so really don't see that being much of a draw for September.  Seems like F&WF is still a draw to EPCOT and Halloween stuff to MK - but those also don't have a ton of new stuff for get people to travel who weren't already planning on it


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> New Kingdom Hearts III trailer hit at the Tokyo Game Show - highlights are Big Hero 6 characters


I’m really excited for this to come out.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus I think Toy Story Land is probably aimed more at kids - kids who are now back at school in September, so really don't see that being much of a draw for September.  Seems like F&WF is still a draw to EPCOT and Halloween stuff to MK - but those also don't have a ton of new stuff for get people to travel who weren't already planning on it


Halloween at MK is an add on though so regular days at MK have no extra draw right now.


----------



## Roxyfire

Amy11401 said:


> Wow....Disney World has not added those hours for October.



I've been waiting for them to extend HS/AK hours while we're there but they haven't yet. I'm wondering if they will at all at this point. One night they won't because it's Moonlight Magic at HS but AK is still closing fairly early. Doesn't leave a lot of options for those not doing Halloween parties.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Main entrance work at DHS continues 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ntrance-work-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Halloween at MK is an add on though so regular days at MK have no extra draw right now.



right, but even a draw of the parties for people to travel now

Also, even without the parties there are the Halloween decorations and much of the Halloween merchandise out now - so we didn't do any parties but still enjoyed some of the decorations and acquired a cauldron popcorn bucket


----------



## thorp8

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Main entrance work at DHS continues
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ntrance-work-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm



I still can't help but think we're looking at many other parking lot changes.  My guess is that the tram path will eventually parallel the Skyliner path, which will change the shapes of some of the lots.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> right, but even a draw of the parties for people to travel now
> 
> Also, even without the parties there are the Halloween decorations and much of the Halloween merchandise out now - so we didn't do any parties but still enjoyed some of the decorations and acquired a cauldron popcorn bucket


I don’t think the decor itself is usually a big draw. It may draw a few people but not something like a new entertainment option or attraction would.


----------



## rteetz

thorp8 said:


> I still can't help but think we're looking at many other parking lot changes.  My guess is that the tram path will eventually parallel the Skyliner path, which will change the shapes of some of the lots.


Yes there will be lots of changes.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Springs Update 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/photo...e-nba-experience-jaleo-third-garage-and-more/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don’t think the decor itself is usually a big draw. It may draw a few people but not something like a new entertainment option or attraction would.



Oh, I agree - I was just meaning what would be any sort of draw for September vs, say July, and the decorations in MK and F&WF at EPCOT are something that exists in September that isn't in July, is all


----------



## Firebird060

If September is historically a slow month for Disney, then maybe they should move the now extinct 24 hour WDW from Memorial Day to Labor Day. Everyone is right that they could sell this as a ticketed party. People would pay, people would travel specifically for the day.  I think it would be a win win for Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> If September is historically a slow month for Disney, then maybe they should move the now extinct 24 hour WDW from Memorial Day to Labor Day. Everyone is right that they could sell this as a ticketed party. People would pay, people would travel specifically for the day.  I think it would be a win win for Disney.



or like the big character event they just had in Disneyland Paris (I think it was FanDaze) ... you tell people that on a Tuesday in the middle of September that there will be a chance to meet 50 characters that are not normally out and people will come in droves!


----------



## Dentam

TheMaxRebo said:


> or like the big character event they just had in Disneyland Paris (I think it was FanDaze) ... you tell people that on a Tuesday in the middle of September that there will be a chance to meet 50 characters that are not normally out and people will come in droves!



  Or, they could just not change anything so I can continue to have my one week a year of visiting when it is not crowded!


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> or like the big character event they just had in Disneyland Paris (I think it was FanDaze) ... you tell people that on a Tuesday in the middle of September that there will be a chance to meet 50 characters that are not normally out and people will come in droves!


There are lots of ways Disney can draw crowds to the park, but is it the right crowd? If you do some random day in September who shows up? AP holders. That isn't real helpful. Sure you may get some extra restaurant revenue and maybe a few gift shop buys, but you aren't getting more hotel reservations and park tickets, where the real money is found.

WDW is making a business decision. They need to have the RIGHT crowd, not just A crowd, otherwise it isn't worth having the park fully staffed. A gimmick like throwing out extra characters isn't going to do it on a random Wednesday in September. Now, if you publish in March that you are doing "Character Days" every Tues-Thurs in September, and you put out 5 different hard to find characters in each park each day for a couple hours each, then you might get something going. People will reserve for the week, they'll buy Park Hoppers, and, if you spread out when the characters are out, they will be stuck in the parks all day buying food. Sure many will be AP people, but a lot will be crazy Disney people looking for those marquee characters to sign their autograph books and pillowcases.


----------



## amalone1013

circus4u said:


> Refurbishment of Kringla Bakeri Og Kafe at the Norway Pavilion in Epcot has finally finished. Kringla Bakeri is twice the size now and features a queue. Photos
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-kr...ns-at-epcots-norway-pavilion-doubles-in-size/


But no Troll Horns


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique refurbishment 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/bibbidi-b...-kingdom-closing-for-extensive-refurbishment/


----------



## David Gardner

jlundeen said:


> I remember when they did some pretty big cutbacks right after 911.... It was very noticeable - fuller trash bins, fewer cms generally in parks, stores, resorts, fewer bus times.... really lost much of the magic of Disney. I sure hope they don't get carried away with these cutbacks...



I was there two weeks after 9/11. In MK I remember not being within sight of more than a dozen people for the last couple of hours that the park was open.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Big AP discounts for Maria and Enzo’s and Enzo’s hideaway 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/mar...eaway-offering-large-passholder-discounts.htm


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Big AP discounts for Maria and Enzo’s and Enzo’s hideaway
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/mar...eaway-offering-large-passholder-discounts.htm



Sounds to me like they aren't doing well and need a boost then.  That's a big discount and I know we were a bit disappointed after eating there, especially considering how good Patina's other restaurants are.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Sounds to me like they aren't doing well and need a boost then.  That's a big discount and I know we were a bit disappointed after eating there, especially considering how good Patina's other restaurants are.


I’ve seen people say great things about the Maria and Enzo’s brunch.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Big AP discounts for Maria and Enzo’s and Enzo’s hideaway
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/mar...eaway-offering-large-passholder-discounts.htm



wow, that is a lot - though I see it is just for lunch and I am sure mid-week at lunch a lot of Disney Springs restaurants probably aren't doing that well 

Honestly kind of surprised that Enzo's Hideaway is even open for lunch ... like a secret, prohibition, hideaway - yeah, let's all go in the middle of the day in brad daylight!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I’ve seen people say great things about the Maria and Enzo’s brunch.



yup, and noticed this specifically says "not valid during brunch"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup, and noticed this specifically says "not valid during brunch"


I’d still be willing to try lunch for 40% off.


----------



## romitaz

Dentam said:


> Or, they could just not change anything so I can continue to have my one week a year of visiting when it is not crowded!


Same!  We leave Wednesday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dentam said:


> Or, they could just not change anything so I can continue to have my one week a year of visiting when it is not crowded!



That's fine and I agree it is nice for there to be a "slow" time - but if we don't want them to do things to increase the crowds then we also can't be too upset if they cut back on staff, etc. during slow periods


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Leaked photos from inside Disneyland's Galaxy's Edge reveal rock work and facade of at least one building you will encounter:

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-le...de-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Leaked photos from inside Disneyland's Galaxy's Edge reveal rock work and facade of at least one building you will encounter:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-le...de-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-park/



I like how all the backwater worlds in the star wars Galaxy share the same architect. Or maybe there's a manufacturer of prefab buildings that caters to shady backwater places.


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I like how all the backwater worlds in the star wars Galaxy share the same architect. Or maybe there's a manufacturer of prefab buildings that caters to shady backwater places.



It's easier to make dry dusty places look shabby than water rich forest worlds. It's a mental thing. We associate deserts with resource poor and rich flora/fauna environments as resource rich. Once you go that route, the architecture we associate with deserts has to be light colored sandy concrete. So they all start to look alike. It's not just Star Wars...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jknezek said:


> It's easier to make dry dusty places look shabby than water rich forest worlds. It's a mental thing. We associate deserts with resource poor and rich flora/fauna environments as resource rich. Once you go that route, the architecture we associate with deserts has to be light colored sandy concrete. So they all start to look alike. It's not just Star Wars...



I can see that.

Though I might have liked the lush jungle overgrown look with some small waterfalls coming off buildings that are all overgrown with moss, like they're being reclaimed by the jungle.


----------



## Iowamomof4

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I can see that.
> 
> Though I might have liked the lush jungle overgrown look with some small waterfalls coming off buildings that are all overgrown with moss, like they're being reclaimed by the jungle.



I wonder if that might have been too much like Pandora. I haven't seen it in person yet, but the pictures give me the impression of a lush jungle.


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I can see that.
> 
> Though I might have liked the lush jungle overgrown look with some small waterfalls coming off buildings that are all overgrown with moss, like they're being reclaimed by the jungle.



That would be cool, but possibly too similar to Pandora for this instance. Plus, I think people think about those areas as more abandoned than shabby. It's too beautiful to be shabby, even if it is rundown.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I can see that.
> 
> Though I might have liked the lush jungle overgrown look with some small waterfalls coming off buildings that are all overgrown with moss, like they're being reclaimed by the jungle.



well, there are different parts to Galaxy's Edge right?  The more "city" part that is controlled by the First Order (where I think this building fits) and then the more "forest" part where the resistance is located - so I expect to look more like the forest moon of Endor

So in DHS they can just take the Tatooine Traders facade for this building and then the Start Tours queue part for the forest area


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I’ve seen people say great things about the Maria and Enzo’s brunch.



I didn't go for brunch.  And lunch was good but nowhere near as good as Via Napoli.  We probably just went in expecting too much.   Definitely worth a meal at 40% off.


----------



## Tigger's ally

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I can see that.
> 
> Though I might have liked the lush jungle overgrown look with some small waterfalls coming off buildings that are all overgrown with moss, like they're being reclaimed by the jungle.



Sounds like River country to me.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Free Quick Queue Ticket to Infinity Falls to be Available to Annual Passholders Later This Year


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fantasmic and World of Color Being Added to Digital FastPass Through MaxPass at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Ant-Man and the Wasp” Home Releases Coming in October


----------



## Dentam

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's fine and I agree it is nice for there to be a "slow" time - but if we don't want them to do things to increase the crowds then we also can't be too upset if they cut back on staff, etc. during slow periods



I don't mind the cutback in staff - makes sense to me.  When I was there last week there were a lot of CM's without much to do, especially at HS on Wednesday.  It must be boring for them on those really quiet days.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

FIRST LOOK: Menus and Pricing for Updated Centertown Market and Centertown Bar at Caribbean Beach Resort


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dentam said:


> I don't mind the cutback in staff - makes sense to me.  When I was there last week there were a lot of CM's without much to do, especially at HS on Wednesday.  It must be boring for them on those really quiet days.



I don't mind when it makes sense - but there were reports/studies from last Jan/Feb where they cut back so much that some rides still had like a 40 min wait when it could have much less if they were running more cars, etc.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't mind when it makes sense - but there were reports/studies from last Jan/Feb where they cut back so much that some rides still had like a 40 min wait when it could have much less if they were running more cars, etc.


That's a matter of them not adjusting back quickly enough, it seems to me. Hopefully they'd seek to prevent that this year.

I've mentioned it here before, but Aug 2017 was RIDICULOUS with MK closing by 10pm every night, and only Pandora open late.  This year they went back to the 11pm close for MK on most days, and kept all of DHS open (not just TSL!).  Seems like perhaps they learned a lesson and adjusted.  At least that's what I'd like to think...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just passing this along from the restaurant board as I know we have chatted a bit about the Minnie Vans and how they can have different uses for them, perhaps add them as a "perk", etc.

Someone who is signed up for the Party for the Senses with the wine vue lounge add-on at the Food and Wine Festival received an e-mail stating that for the first time ever they will pick you up at your Disney resort in a Minnie Van between 5-7 and it says to reply with the time you would like pick up and your reservation number.

And that is included with the cost of the event and add-on - not a separate charge for Minnie Van transport

I thought this was an interesting situation


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just passing this along from the restaurant board as I know we have chatted a bit about the Minnie Vans and how they can have different uses for them, perhaps add them as a "perk", etc.
> 
> Someone who is signed up for the Party for the Senses with the wine vue lounge add-on at the Food and Wine Festival received an e-mail stating that for the first time ever they will pick you up at your Disney resort in a Minnie Van between 5-7 and it says to reply with the time you would like pick up and your reservation number.
> 
> And that is included with the cost of the event and add-on - not a separate charge for Minnie Van transport
> 
> I thought this was an interesting situation



That's actually pretty cool.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Details released on the new hotel coming to the Swan & Dolphin property:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...or-walt-disney-world-swan-and-dolphin-resort/

- 14-story 349-room hotel tower will be built on the current site of the resort’s tennis courts.
- 198 traditional rooms, plus 151 suites that offer private executive meeting spaces and the latest technology.
- the tower will also feature its own elevated pool deck, full-service health club, 75-seat restaurant, and 50-seat lounge.
- Over 21,000 square feet of meeting space spread out over three floors. *The top floor meeting space will offer views of the nighttime spectaculars at Epcot and Disney’s Hollywood Studios.*
- Construction is scheduled to begin soon, with the new tower expected to open in 2020


----------



## Firebird060

In time for the 50th,  there is going to be so many new resorts for the 50th its going to be crazy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> In time for the 50th,  there is going to be so many new resorts for the 50th its going to be crazy.



We would have:
- this new hotel at the Swolphin
- Riviera
- new Tower at Coronado
- redone Caribbean Beach

Anything else I am missing?  Obviously Pop just redone and All Stars being redone, but that isn't new inventory


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Springs Update
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/photo...e-nba-experience-jaleo-third-garage-and-more/



I'm looking forward to Jaleo. It doesn't look like it will be ready this year to me though. I haven't had good Spanish food since we went to Vegas in Summer 2017. I don't think my son will like it though He might just starve to death when we go to Spain next summer, or maybe he'll learn to like more than 3 things.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Details released on the new hotel coming to the Swan & Dolphin property:
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...or-walt-disney-world-swan-and-dolphin-resort/
> 
> - 14-story 349-room hotel tower will be built on the current site of the resort’s tennis courts.
> - 198 traditional rooms, plus 151 suites that offer private executive meeting spaces and the latest technology.
> - the tower will also feature its own elevated pool deck, full-service health club, 75-seat restaurant, and 50-seat lounge.
> - Over 21,000 square feet of meeting space spread out over three floors. *The top floor meeting space will offer views of the nighttime spectaculars at Epcot and Disney’s Hollywood Studios.*
> - Construction is scheduled to begin soon, with the new tower expected to open in 2020


Looks like a generic office building and nothing like the stylized nature of the Swan or Dolphin. *shrug*


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> We would have:
> - this new hotel at the Swolphin
> - Riviera
> - new Tower at Coronado
> - redone Caribbean Beach
> 
> Anything else I am missing?  Obviously Pop just redone and All Stars being redone, but that isn't new inventory



What about the new dvc resort at River Country? I know it hasn't been announced yet, and right now I forget exactly when the 50th is, but would there be time to get that done?


----------



## Iowamomof4

Iowamomof4 said:


> What about the new dvc resort at River Country? I know it hasn't been announced yet, and right now I forget exactly when the 50th is, but would there be time to get that done?



Oh, and the Star Wars hotel! Can't forget that one, though I know it won't add a ton of capacity and is not for the general guest so maybe you don't want to count it.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> We would have:
> - this new hotel at the Swolphin
> - Riviera
> - new Tower at Coronado
> - redone Caribbean Beach
> 
> Anything else I am missing?  Obviously Pop just redone and All Stars being redone, but that isn't new inventory


My question is how well does the FP system accommodate all these new guests? With hundreds of new rooms, that means that there are thousands of new guests being "on site", and while there are 4-5 or so "net new" attractions, it just feels like the system could be taxed to the limit.

You'll be lucky to get a FP to Aladdin's Flying Carpets at 30 days if you stay offsite .

I also wouldn't be surprised to see a FP "caste" system where the level of your hotel determines how far out you can make your fast passes. Stay at a Deluxe? - 80 days .. Moderate? 70 days .. Value? 60 days.


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> We would have:
> - this new hotel at the Swolphin
> - Riviera
> - new Tower at Coronado
> - redone Caribbean Beach
> 
> Anything else I am missing?  Obviously Pop just redone and All Stars being redone, but that isn't new inventory



The 50th is 2021, correct? Would it be possible for them to build the new River Country hotel/DVC by then?


----------



## Q-man

tlmadden73 said:


> Looks like a generic office building and nothing like the stylized nature of the Swan or Dolphin. *shrug*



My money is that is it will be either a W or an Aloft.

Where is amberpi?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> We would have:
> - this new hotel at the Swolphin
> - Riviera
> - new Tower at Coronado
> - redone Caribbean Beach
> 
> Anything else I am missing?  Obviously Pop just redone and All Stars being redone, but that isn't new inventory


Possible river country site too. Not confirmed yet though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> What about the new dvc resort at River Country? I know it hasn't been announced yet, and right now I forget exactly when the 50th is, but would there be time to get that done?





Iowamomof4 said:


> Oh, and the Star Wars hotel! Can't forget that one, though I know it won't add a ton of capacity and is not for the general guest so maybe you don't want to count it.



Possible / though neither has broken ground it think for the 50th would be tough, but you never know

But certainly those will be within a couple more years out from that


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> Possible river country site too. Not confirmed yet though.



Have they been any height ballon tests, of late, that don't have the construction follow? Plus we know Mickey's BBBQ is closing at the end of December.

I'm sure Disney would like to have whatever the next DVC is under construction to sell during the 50th anniversary hype.


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> Have they been any height ballon tests, of late, that don't have the construction follow? Plus we know Mickey's BBBQ is closing at the end of December.
> 
> I'm sure Disney would like to have whatever the next DVC is under construction to sell during the 50th anniversary hype.


No but permits have been filed for preliminary work in the area and Mickeys Backyard BBQ closes at the end of this year.


----------



## Keels

Q-man said:


> My money is that is it will be either a W or an Aloft.
> 
> Where is amberpi?



Based on what my last Marriott call describes, it’s either going to be an AC or Moxy property, with Swolphin transitioning to Autograph Collection.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Big AP discounts for Maria and Enzo’s and Enzo’s hideaway
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/mar...eaway-offering-large-passholder-discounts.htm



40%!!!!!  Woah!


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Interesting idea. I would be excited if this was real! How much truth though?


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Mickey said:


> Interesting idea. I would be excited if this was real! How much truth though?


I’m not a fan of this YouTuber so I’m not gonna watch but going off the headline there are some rumors that the lightning McQueen show thing will be similar to Turtle Talk in that there will be interaction between the audience and the characters.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

rteetz said:


> I’m not a fan of this YouTuber so I’m not gonna watch but going off the headline there are some rumors that the lightning McQueen show thing will be similar to Turtle Talk in that there will be interaction between the audience and the characters.



Thanks. Just wondering how come you’re not a fan? I usually find him good with some exceptions


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Mickey said:


> Thanks. Just wondering how come you’re not a fan? I usually find him good with some exceptions


Not a fan of these newscast type Disney rumors shows.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

rteetz said:


> Not a fan of these newscast type Disney rumors shows.


 DSNY included? I know I’ve touched in this before but I personally prefer Mickey Views over DSNY. Even though I don’t get news from these sources primarily it’s refreshing to see what another part of the internet is saying


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Mickey said:


> DSNY included? I know I’ve touched in this before but I personally prefer Mickey Views over DSNY. Even though I don’t get news from these sources primarily it’s refreshing to see what another part of the internet is saying


Correct. Personally I like DSNY better but still not a fan. DSNY has gotten much better about sourcing their info.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

rteetz said:


> Correct. Personally I like DSNY better but still not a fan. DSNY has gotten much better about sourcing their info.



Either way I stick to the boards or trusted websites for news


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News-*Big AP discounts for Maria and Enzo’s and Enzo’s hideaway
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/mar...eaway-offering-large-passholder-discounts.htm


Hm.....we could squeeze in a lunch here on our last day of December's trip....but would have to cancel Wine Bar George.  Has anyone been to both to compare the two?



Mr. Mickey said:


> Thanks. Just wondering how come you’re not a fan? I usually find him good with some exceptions


I actually sort of like him.....at least he doesn't say "ummmmm" every other sentence


----------



## Keels

ksromack said:


> Hm.....we could squeeze in a lunch here on our last day of December's trip....but would have to cancel Wine Bar George.  Has anyone been to both to compare the two?



I pick both Hideaway and M&E's over Wine Bar George. I've been to WBG three times now and each time, I've come away underwhelmed. The wine list isn't all that unique - it's basically all of the wines across property in one location - and the food is just ... fine. I've yet to have good service there, so I'm not going to bother going back.

Hideaway does GREAT cocktails, and the prix-fixe lunch is great. And I've never had a bad meal at M&E's, though service can be a little hands-off and slow ... that never bothers me, because when I'm having a sit-down meal I don't want to be rushed.


----------



## unbanshee

ksromack said:


> Hm.....we could squeeze in a lunch here on our last day of December's trip....but would have to cancel Wine Bar George.  Has anyone been to both to compare the two?
> 
> 
> I actually sort of like him.....at least he doesn't say "ummmmm" every other sentence



Cancelling Wine Bar George would be a mistake, even with the 40% discount tbh


----------



## The Pho

ksromack said:


> Hm.....we could squeeze in a lunch here on our last day of December's trip....but would have to cancel Wine Bar George. Has anyone been to both to compare the two?



I'd easily pick Wine Bar George between the two.   The food is better to start (Mac & Cheese Bites and Meatballs are great).    But the portions aren't huge.   Also the selection of alcohols is stellar.  If you're a wine person it's perfect, if you're a liquor person there's also a really unique selection.  

If your interest is less in alcohol though and you like larger meals, Maria and Enzo's is a good place to eat, but not a must do.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Black Panther Open Edition MagicBand on purple makes its debut


----------



## Mika02

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Black Panther Open Edition MagicBand on purple makes its debut



Need!!


----------



## tlmadden73

Has there been news I missed on Indiana Jones Stunt show outage? Was making Fast Passes today for DHS for 11/15 (60+5) .. and there were no Fast Passes available for Indiana Jones or Fantasmic --- but everything else had plenty of availability in the morning (though the earliest I could get Slinky Dog Dash was 12:20). 

Seems odd that neither of those shows would have FP availability unless they aren't scheduled to run on that day.


----------



## hertamaniac

Keels said:


> Based on what my last Marriott call describes, it’s either going to be an AC or Moxy property, with Swolphin transitioning to Autograph Collection.



I like the Autograph Collection, but I wonder if that means it will transition to a chic modern design like Pier South (my personal favorite).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> I pick both Hideaway and M&E's over Wine Bar George. I've been to WBG three times now and each time, I've come away underwhelmed. The wine list isn't all that unique - it's basically all of the wines across property in one location - and the food is just ... fine. I've yet to have good service there, so I'm not going to bother going back.
> 
> Hideaway does GREAT cocktails, and the prix-fixe lunch is great. And I've never had a bad meal at M&E's, though service can be a little hands-off and slow ... that never bothers me, because when I'm having a sit-down meal I don't want to be rushed.



We just did drinks at WBG and I enjoyed it - I like that they have so many wines by the ounce so you can make up your own sort of wine flight which was fun to try different things


----------



## JK World

tlmadden73 said:


> Has there been news I missed on Indiana Jones Stunt show outage? Was making Fast Passes today for DHS for 11/15 (60+5) .. and there were no Fast Passes available for Indiana Jones or Fantasmic --- but everything else had plenty of availability in the morning (though the earliest I could get Slinky Dog Dash was 12:20).
> 
> Seems odd that neither of those shows would have FP availability unless they aren't scheduled to run on that day.


I have FP for both on 10/29. For some reason neither showed up in the app, but both showed up when I used my computer.


----------



## wareagle57

Firebird060 said:


> If September is historically a slow month for Disney, then maybe they should move the now extinct 24 hour WDW from Memorial Day to Labor Day. Everyone is right that they could sell this as a ticketed party. People would pay, people would travel specifically for the day.  I think it would be a win win for Disney.



Please Disney. Bring back the 24 hour event, even if it is as a hard ticket event.


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Details released on the new hotel coming to the Swan & Dolphin property:
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...or-walt-disney-world-swan-and-dolphin-resort/
> 
> - 14-story 349-room hotel tower will be built on the current site of the resort’s tennis courts.
> - 198 traditional rooms, plus 151 suites that offer private executive meeting spaces and the latest technology.
> - the tower will also feature its own elevated pool deck, full-service health club, 75-seat restaurant, and 50-seat lounge.
> - Over 21,000 square feet of meeting space spread out over three floors. *The top floor meeting space will offer views of the nighttime spectaculars at Epcot and Disney’s Hollywood Studios.*
> - Construction is scheduled to begin soon, with the new tower expected to open in 2020


The design of this resort is so out of character for this area.  Not that I'm a fan of Michael Grave's Swolphin, but I do like Robert AM Stern's BW/BC/YC.  This fits neither's style.  As somebody posted up-thread - it looks like any office building in any city.  What happened to inventive design?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> The design of this resort is so out of character for this area.  Not that I'm a fan of Michael Grave's Swolphin, but I do like Robert AM Stern's BW/BC/YC.  This fits neither's style.  As somebody posted up-thread - it looks like any office building in any city.  What happened to inventive design?



Well, we have Eisner to thank for the design of the Swan and Dolphin as he was always pushing for innovative and unique design ...

but I agree that this seems to add a third design element to the area and doesn't fit with either the Swolphin or the BW/BC/YC style

And with the sort of "wave" look/element it also reminds me a bit of the style of the coming Endless Summer resort at Universal - which will be their entry level/value resort


----------



## jlundeen

Haven't seen anyone post yet, but (SURPRISE!), there seems to be MAJOR issues, (as in it doesn't work at all), with both desktop and mobile app today since at least 6:30 AM Central, when I tried to get in.  Now they are at least putting up a popup saying to try later - they know about it and are working on it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Little Mismatched to become new Art of Disney location 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/l...tlemissmatched-location-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney’s Hilton Head to be closed through September 17th 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneys-hilton-head-island-resort-closed-through-sept-17/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Princess Movie Marathon this Fall at Disney Springs

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...avorite-princess-this-fall-at-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney Christmas ornaments 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-ne...haracter-christmas-ornaments-at-disney-parks/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney Designer collection Princess dolls

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/disney-designer-collection-introduces-premiere-series-princess-dolls/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jlundeen said:


> Haven't seen anyone post yet, but (SURPRISE!), there seems to be MAJOR issues, (as in it doesn't work at all), with both desktop and mobile app today since at least 6:30 AM Central, when I tried to get in.  Now they are at least putting up a popup saying to try later - they know about it and are working on it.


Yup. I have disappearing and reappearing tickets, FPs, you name it.  :-/


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Yup. I have disappearing and reappearing tickets, FPs, you name it.  :-/


Yep, just got a pop up on the app saying to check back later as some things are being worked on right now. Then I checked for fun and my November FPs were not showing.


----------



## jlundeen

None of my friends and family are showing up, only my own tickets are showing up, only ADRs in my name are showing up, only my resorts are showing up..  makes me think it has something to do with FRIENDS & FAMILY linking...  scary to not see all the stuff I've been working on.  In the mobile app at one point it told me I hadn't made any plans yet....   ...  I've been planning my two upcoming trips for months!  I know it will eventually come back, but it's pretty darned scary to see nothing there!


----------



## koala1966

soniam said:


> I'm looking forward to Jaleo. It doesn't look like it will be ready this year to me though. I haven't had good Spanish food since we went to Vegas in Summer 2017. I don't think my son will like it though He might just starve to death when we go to Spain next summer, or maybe he'll learn to like more than 3 things.


We were in Spain this year. As it turns out there are options for the non adventurous. While my husband and I were eating local fare, my Dad managed to exist on hamburgers and lasagna for 3 days. Lol.


----------



## Keels

hertamaniac said:


> I like the Autograph Collection, but I wonder if that means it will transition to a chic modern design like Pier South (my personal favorite).



Same - I love how the have unique touches and even a theme, in the best way that Marriott can theme.

If I had to guess, it will be similar to the transition and updating they did to Atlantis when they acquired it - it was already a known property with an “identity”, they just upgraded it to meet Marriott standards.


----------



## Mal6586

jlundeen said:


> None of my friends and family are showing up, only my own tickets are showing up, only ADRs in my name are showing up, only my resorts are showing up..  makes me think it has something to do with FRIENDS & FAMILY linking...  scary to not see all the stuff I've been working on.  In the mobile app at one point it told me I hadn't made any plans yet....   ...  I've been planning my two upcoming trips for months!  I know it will eventually come back, but it's pretty darned scary to see nothing there!


Today was my 60 day mark, and I had issues first thing that have thankfully cleared up, but man... there were a lot of expletives flying in my house this morning when I was in the midst of it.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Mal6586 said:


> Today was my 60 day mark, and I had issues first thing that have thankfully cleared up, but man... there were a lot of expletives flying in my house this morning when I was in the midst of it.



My 60 day mark is Saturday, so I'm keeping my eye on all this drama!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Tomorrowland Update 

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/09/photos-tomorrowland-refurbishment.html


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Boat dock being added to Hourglass Lake for emergency use

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/hourglass-lake-to-add-emergency-dock-for-disney-skyliner/


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Zootopia land coming to Shanghai 

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/09/all-new-zootopia-land-coming-soon-to.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New mug at Disneyland’s Trader Sams 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/hippo2018/


----------



## romitaz

jlundeen said:


> Haven't seen anyone post yet, but (SURPRISE!), there seems to be MAJOR issues, (as in it doesn't work at all), with both desktop and mobile app today since at least 6:30 AM Central, when I tried to get in.  Now they are at least putting up a popup saying to try later - they know about it and are working on it.


Yeah, I just checked.  Still out.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Zootopia land coming to Shanghai
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/09/all-new-zootopia-land-coming-soon-to.html?m=1



Does orlando park news, the site that was ready to close a few weeks ago, have sources in Shanghai or did this news get released somewhere else?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yep, just got a pop up on the app saying to check back later as some things are being worked on right now. Then I checked for fun and my November FPs were not showing.



Someone posted on Facebook they were able to book both Slinky Dog and Flight of Passage FP for the same day ... me thinks that won't stick though


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> Does orlando park news, the site that was ready to close a few weeks ago, have sources in Shanghai or did this news get released somewhere else?


Not sure.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Mickey bunkers at WDW golf courses

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...at-two-walt-disney-world-resort-golf-courses/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Zootopia land coming to Shanghai
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/09/all-new-zootopia-land-coming-soon-to.html?m=1



If this comes to pass will any other Disney park have had so many expansions so soon within opening a new park?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If this comes to pass will any other Disney park have had so many expansions so soon within opening a new park?


Depends on what you consider expansions. Disneyland had a ton of changes in its early years. 

Also toy story land at Shanghai was originally part of the opening list of attractions but pushed back to meet the deadline.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> Someone posted on Facebook they were able to book both Slinky Dog and Flight of Passage FP for the same day ... me thinks that won't stick though



So, what exactly happened with MDE that's making things haywire? Did they do a big update?


----------



## Gusey

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If this comes to pass will any other Disney park have had so many expansions so soon within opening a new park?


Well, AK had Asia added and had plans for Beastly Kingdom. Not sure when Camp Minnie Mickey opened


----------



## Brocktoon

soniam said:


> So, what exactly happened with MDE that's making things haywire? Did they do a big update?



Not sure, I but I just posted on another thread that this is going beyond the usual issues.  It doesn't seem to be centered on any specific area of MDE.  I've got all kinds of crazy things going on with phantom duplicate family members and old (no longer linked) friends showing up linked in my friends/family list.  They can't be deleted and IT couldn't do anything either (yet).

Just off the phone with IT ~ 15 minutes ago and they said they are aware of multiples issues with no current ETA of a fix.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Brocktoon said:


> Not sure, I but I just posted on another thread that this is going beyond the usual issues.  It doesn't seem to be centered on any specific area of MDE.  I've got all kinds of crazy things going on with phantom duplicate family members and old (no longer linked) friends showing up linked in my friends/family list.  They can't be deleted and IT couldn't do anything either (yet).
> 
> Just off the phone with IT ~ 15 minutes ago and they said they are aware of multiples issues with no current ETA of a fix.



 Think I'll just stay off MDE today.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

soniam said:


> So, what exactly happened with MDE that's making things haywire? Did they do a big update?





Brocktoon said:


> Not sure, I but I just posted on another thread that this is going beyond the usual issues.  It doesn't seem to be centered on any specific area of MDE.  I've got all kinds of crazy things going on with phantom duplicate family members and old (no longer linked) friends showing up linked in my friends/family list.  They can't be deleted and IT couldn't do anything either (yet).
> 
> Just off the phone with IT ~ 15 minutes ago and they said they are aware of multiples issues with no current ETA of a fix.



So to answer the question of "what exactly happened?" I guess the answer is "Disney IT"


----------



## tlmadden73

Brocktoon said:


> Not sure, I but I just posted on another thread that this is going beyond the usual issues.  It doesn't seem to be centered on any specific area of MDE.  I've got all kinds of crazy things going on with phantom duplicate family members and old (no longer linked) friends showing up linked in my friends/family list.  They can't be deleted and IT couldn't do anything either (yet).
> 
> Just off the phone with IT ~ 15 minutes ago and they said they are aware of multiples issues with no current ETA of a fix.


I was having issues this morning booking my 60-day fast passe (like none of my friends/family showing up) .. but eventually got it through and haven't looked back since. 

(On a side note -- was shocked the earliest SDD FP was at 12:20 pm .. even on the second to last day of my trip (60+5)) .. but I will take it!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Universal news, but looks like some theming is being installed in the new Harry Potter coaster:






 source: MuggleNet






 source: Unofficial Universal Orlando Podcast


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I was having issues this morning booking my 60-day fast passe (like none of my friends/family showing up) .. but eventually got it through and haven't looked back since.
> 
> (On a side note -- was shocked the earliest SDD FP was at 12:20 pm .. even on the second to last day of my trip (60+5)) .. but I will take it!



I know I had read a rumor that they are giving out less FP for Slinky Dog than other rides ... I know we rode it twice standby and the line did seem to move pretty good and pretty steadily (also less that posted wait time both times)


----------



## Bay Max

The Disney website looks like it has some new animations while it's checking room availability.


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> (On a side note -- was shocked the earliest SDD FP was at 12:20 pm .. even on the second to last day of my trip (60+5)) .. but I will take it!



I couldn't get a SDD with a 60 + 3 at ALL. not morning, not afternoon, not evening.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I couldn't get a SDD with a 180 + 3 at ALL. not morning, not afternoon, not evening.


You mean 60 + 3? 

I couldn't get it with 60 + 5 for my Wine and Dine trip either.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> You mean 60 + 3?
> 
> I couldn't get it with 60 + 5 for my Wine and Dine trip either.




I got it on/after 60 + 5 because I did FOP at 60 +4, couldn't get either for the 4 days my friend is with me but did get 7D for the first night which surprised me but shows how things are changing.  She's been on FOP so if I can't find an fp on our AK day no biggie and we have a plan in place to standby SDD but I surprised I couldn't get it for the 4th evening.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I couldn't get a SDD with a 180 + 3 at ALL. not morning, not afternoon, not evening.





rteetz said:


> You mean 60 + 3?
> 
> I couldn't get it with 60 + 5 for my Wine and Dine trip either.



I will say that the wait for SDD really didn't seem bad - the line continuously moved and both times we rode was less than the posted wait time

the wait for AS2 felt way worse as due to the loading style it moves in chunks so for a while you don't move at all and when in the sun it was painful

So I would almost rather get a FP for AS2 and wait 45 mins for SDD than get a FP for SDD and wait 35 mins for AS2


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I will say that the wait for SDD really didn't seem bad - the line continuously moved and both times we rode was less than the posted wait time
> 
> the wait for AS2 felt way worse as due to the loading style it moves in chunks so for a while you don't move at all and when in the sun it was painful
> 
> So I would almost rather get a FP for AS2 and wait 45 mins for SDD than get a FP for SDD and wait 35 mins for AS2


Yep, I am planning on rope dropping SDD and got a FP for AS2.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> You mean 60 + 3?
> 
> I couldn't get it with 60 + 5 for my Wine and Dine trip either.


Wow .. 


TheMaxRebo said:


> I will say that the wait for SDD really didn't seem bad - the line continuously moved and both times we rode was less than the posted wait time
> 
> the wait for AS2 felt way worse as due to the loading style it moves in chunks so for a while you don't move at all and when in the sun it was painful
> 
> So I would almost rather get a FP for AS2 and wait 45 mins for SDD than get a FP for SDD and wait 35 mins for AS2


I am debating on just getting a morning FP for AS2 (or TSMM) and just rope dropping SDD at this point. Thoughts? 
A noon FP makes me sorta have to go to TSL in the morning, leave and come back after lunch .. I'd rather get the whole land done with in the morning.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yep, I am planning on rope dropping SDD and got a FP for AS2.



if you have time I suggest also riding ADD in the evenings - it is even cooler at night with all the lights on and the wait times are usually lower


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Wow ..
> 
> I am debating on just getting a morning FP for AS2 (or TSMM) and just rope dropping SDD at this point. Thoughts?
> A noon FP makes me sorta have to go to TSL in the morning, leave and come back after lunch .. I'd rather get the whole land done with in the morning.



if you can get AS2 I would get that and rope drop ADD.  Toy Story line moves pretty good with the 3rd track and is largely indoors vs the other queues

I will say part of my view is I was sort of not impressed with AS2 so the thought of minimizing the wait for that one as much as possible is what I would want to do


----------



## DIS-OH

Bay Max said:


> The Disney website looks like it has some new animations while it's checking room availability.




 Yup!  And it’s pretty cute, too!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> You mean 60 + 3?
> 
> I couldn't get it with 60 + 5 for my Wine and Dine trip either.



Yeah - sorry, 60 + 3. I got a FoP for 10:30 AM on 60+4, but no slinky dog on 60+3.  But I did get a TSMM FP for first thing in the AM. We figure if we do decide to go for the early hour to DHS we would try and RD SDD. (Truth is it's a F&W long-weekend and I am trying to convince my wife that all we are going to do is go into Epcot and eat and drink for 5 days, but she insists we make FP plans!)

As a comment to the FP process - I do have to say a lot can be accomplished on day of if you are persistent. We switched around our DHS dates while we were there two weeks ago, and at the very last minute (day of) decided to make the day a DHS day - so I started heading to the park with NO fastpasses. I started on the app looking for FP and I eventually got a TSMM FP for around 5 PM, and then spent the next hour refreshing and managed to move it up to 1 PM. That said, I never saw a SDD FP come up during that time, but I could've gotten the AS2 ones for our party of 4.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> if you can get AS2 I would get that and rope drop ADD.  Toy Story line moves pretty good with the 3rd track and is largely indoors vs the other queues
> 
> I will say part of my view is I was sort of not impressed with AS2 so the thought of minimizing the wait for that one as much as possible is what I would want to do


Thanks, I like that thought, but since I have a high demand FP, I probably will keep my plans (though it may involve rope dropping AS2 or TSMM in the morning, leaving TSL to do other attractions (Star Tours, Frozen show), and then heading back to TSL for lunch and SDD FP.  Not my preferred plan, but DHS isn't a very large park from "east to west"


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> if you can get AS2 I would get that and rope drop ADD.  Toy Story line moves pretty good with the 3rd track and is largely indoors vs the other queues
> 
> I will say part of my view is I was sort of not impressed with AS2 so the thought of minimizing the wait for that one as much as possible is what I would want to do



I would agree - we did standby and waited about 25 minutes in the middle of the day for AS2, but only because it was new. If that ride has > 15 minute waits 2 years from now I'll be shocked, unless it's because of the overwhelming SW:GE crowds.

@TheMaxRebo are you just getting autocorrected to ADD?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Thanks, I like that thought, but since I have a high demand FP, I probably will keep my plans (though it may involve rope dropping AS2 or TSMM in the morning, leaving TSL to do other attractions (Star Tours, Frozen show), and then heading back to TSL for lunch and SDD FP.  Not my preferred plan, but DHS isn't a very large park from "east to west"



are you planning on going back at night?  TSL looks really cool at night with all the lights on and the wait times are lower.  Also, we didn't ride it at night but AS2 looks like it would be more fun at night with the dance lights going

Also cool spot to watch the fireworks from as they come from all angles around you


----------



## disneygirlsng

TheMaxRebo said:


> Someone posted on Facebook they were able to book both Slinky Dog and Flight of Passage FP for the same day ... me thinks that won't stick though


That was for today though, which is (surprisingly) not a glitch. You can have more than one FP in different parks same day.

ETA: Unless there was a 2nd person that posted the same thing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneygirlsng said:


> That was for today though, which is (surprisingly) not a glitch. You can have more than one FP in different parks same day.
> 
> ETA: Unless there was a 2nd person that posted the same thing.



I’ll be honest I am not sure - but the person posted it as if it was a glitch and said something to the effect of “not sure why t worked but I’ll take it!”

Though if that is just day of that is a nice get!


----------



## disneygirlsng

TheMaxRebo said:


> I’ll be honest I am not sure - but the person posted it as if it was a glitch and said something to the effect of “not sure why t worked but I’ll take it!”
> 
> Though if that is just day of that is a nice get!


The screenshot had the date on it as for today. But yes, that would be pretty great! From reading on here and on facebook, many people don't know that you can do that, so it's not surprising that one would think it's a glitch.


----------



## Sweettears

********** said:


> I couldn't get a SDD with a 60 + 3 at ALL. not morning, not afternoon, not evening.


Same here.


----------



## dina444444

disneygirlsng said:


> The screenshot had the date on it as for today. But yes, that would be pretty great! From reading on here and on facebook, many people don't know that you can do that, so it's not surprising that one would think it's a glitch.


You can hold FPs in more than one park on the same day. You only pre book 2 FPs and after you tap in at the first ride you can then book your third for another park.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Minnie Van Service to Be Available to Guests Staying at Select Non-Disney Hotels


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Epcot's Festival Center Hosting "Monday Night Football Tail Gate Party" Every Week


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEOS: Spooky Eats for Halloween Time at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Disneyland Photo Update*

206087-disneyland-update-monorail-blues-and-wall-o-ween


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Minnie Van Service to Be Available to Guests Staying at Select Non-Disney Hotels


That makes the shift in pricing structure make more sense to me.


----------



## disneygirlsng

dina444444 said:


> You can hold FPs in more than one park on the same day. You only pre book 2 FPs and after you tap in at the first ride you can then book your third for another park.


Yep, that's what I was saying! You can even just prebook one FP.


----------



## Brocktoon

Apparently it looks like we may be heading into day 2 of the MDE system meltdown based on posts from the folks who have been trying to grab FPs this morning.  The issues don't seem to be affecting everyone and the issues can vary from account to account.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Epcot's Festival Center Hosting "Monday Night Football Tail Gate Party" Every Week



Only 45 minutes?  Tail gate Party?  Something must be wrong in that article.


----------



## jlundeen

Brocktoon said:


> Apparently it looks like we may be heading into day 2 of the MDE system meltdown based on posts from the folks who have been trying to grab FPs this morning.  The issues don't seem to be affecting everyone and the issues can vary from account to account.



Mine is still DOA....  no family and friends list, incorrect/incomplete resort and dining reservations, couldn't make FPs if I wanted to... but folks who are in the parks now are the most severely affected.  So terrible that once again, the tools we have been given to ensure a great vacation are the very reason some will end up NOT having a great vacation.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort closing Sept 11 through Sept 17 due to hurricane Florence. 

https://hiltonhead.disney.go.com/


----------



## gwynne

Brocktoon said:


> Apparently it looks like we may be heading into day 2 of the MDE system meltdown based on posts from the folks who have been trying to grab FPs this morning.  The issues don't seem to be affecting everyone and the issues can vary from account to account.


I am missing one 10 day hopper, my hotel reservations appear and disappear, and I have about 4 cancelled old dining reservations that have reappeared.  Do I wait? Do I call? Any other thoughts or advice?


----------



## jknezek

Brocktoon said:


> Apparently it looks like we may be heading into day 2 of the MDE system meltdown based on posts from the folks who have been trying to grab FPs this morning.  The issues don't seem to be affecting everyone and the issues can vary from account to account.


I hardly even consider this a meltdown anymore. Non-functional MDE and web services is more the default than the exception for Disney IT. There is not a day that goes by without at least some people complaining on the The Dis Facebook groups about MDE failures. It's simply a matter of whether it is effecting thousands, or tens of thousands, of accounts at the same time. It's brutally bad. I understand the problems, I also know they refused to fix it when they did FP+ and they are reaping what they sowed. Similarly, I don't think they really care that much. People wait an hour on hold, they complain, they complain when it fails in the park, and they keep coming back. So it doesn't matter that the IT is "benefits" are hit or miss garbage.


----------



## romitaz

jlundeen said:


> Mine is still DOA....  no family and friends list, incorrect/incomplete resort and dining reservations, couldn't make FPs if I wanted to... but folks who are in the parks now are the most severely affected.  So terrible that once again, the tools we have been given to ensure a great vacation are the very reason some will end up NOT having a great vacation.


Mine is spotty right now as well.  We leave tonight for Orlando so I HOPE this clears up!


----------



## Roxyfire

gwynne said:


> I am missing one 10 day hopper, my hotel reservations appear and disappear, and I have about 4 cancelled old dining reservations that have reappeared.  Do I wait? Do I call? Any other thoughts or advice?



It depends, are you going soon? If not, I'd just wait it out. If you're booking FP soon then there may be nothing you can do. I would just keep an eye on it. We leave 3 weeks from today and I've printed the relevant information off to keep in a three prong folder.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I hardly even consider this a meltdown anymore. Non-functional MDE and web services is more the default than the exception for Disney IT. There is not a day that goes by without at least some people complaining on the The Dis Facebook groups about MDE failures. It's simply a matter of whether it is effecting thousands, or tens of thousands, of accounts at the same time. It's brutally bad. I understand the problems, I also know they refused to fix it when they did FP+ and they are reaping what they sowed. Similarly, I don't think they really care that much. People wait an hour on hold, they complain, they complain when it fails in the park, and they keep coming back. So it doesn't matter that the IT is "benefits" are hit or miss garbage.



from some reports I am seeing this seems like more than the standard issue of not being able to book ADRs/FPs, etc. - people are seeing friends and family members disappearing from lists, seeing tickets they had linked disappear, etc. so I think that is causing some people more than the typical freak out


----------



## gwynne

TheMaxRebo said:


> from some reports I am seeing this seems like more than the standard issue of not being able to book ADRs/FPs, etc. - people are seeing friends and family members disappearing from lists, seeing tickets they had linked disappear, etc. so I think that is causing some people more than the typical freak out


I've waited out disney's IT before. I've never seen anything like this.  Dining reservations I made a couple of months ago (and cancelled) have "magically" returned.  At the same time, I'm missing valid ticket and hotel reservations.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gwynne said:


> I've waited out disney's IT before. I've never seen anything like this.  Dining reservations I made a couple of months ago (and cancelled) have "magically" returned.  At the same time, I'm missing valid ticket and hotel reservations.



That's the other side of it - people reporting things they have deleted have returns - like ADRs with you or Friends and family members, etc. with others .... definitely not just the standard IT problems


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> ... I know we rode it twice standby and the line did seem to move pretty good and pretty steadily (also less that posted wait time both times)



Same here, we rode last week at the end of the night (25 minutes for ride #1, 10 minutes for ride #2). Posted times for standby was 40 or 50 minutes.  AS2 burned a FP, but was a walk on at the end of night.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Little Mismatched to become new Art of Disney location
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/l...tlemissmatched-location-at-disney-springs.htm


This is good! I always felt the art store was weirdly hidden in Disney Springs!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> Same here, we rode last week at the end of the night (25 minutes for ride #1, 10 minutes for ride #2). Posted times for standby was 40 or 50 minutes.  AS2 burned a FP, but was a walk on at the end of night.



Looking back, we should have waited until the night time to ride AS2 - as during the day it was a 40 mins wait, in a line that did NOT move well, and I think it looked more fun in the night with the party lights, etc.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> from some reports I am seeing this seems like more than the standard issue of not being able to book ADRs/FPs, etc. - people are seeing friends and family members disappearing from lists, seeing tickets they had linked disappear, etc. so I think that is causing some people more than the typical freak out



I just checked my account, a couple of canceled reservations appeared (though where the option to cancel is it says they can't be cancelled right now).  I'm slightly more concerned with my MVMCP ticket disappearing. As long as my free dining package is still there it isn't panic time yet. Glad I'm not there right now.


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> I just checked my account, a couple of canceled reservations appeared (though where the option to cancel is it says they can't be cancelled right now).  I'm slightly more concerned with my MVMCP ticket disappearing. As long as my free dining package is still there it isn't panic time yet. Glad I'm not there right now.


I don't see any of my reservations currently.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Hyper-Reality Experiences to be Set in Disney Universes; _‘Ralph Breaks VR’_ Debuts Fall 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney World Shares Details on Breakfast During Early Morning Magic at Toy Story Land


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Hyper-Reality Experiences to be Set in Disney Universes; _‘Ralph Breaks VR’_ Debuts Fall 2018



Glad to see them creating new content for The VOID .... do you think this makes it less likely that the rumor of a Wreck it Ralph attraction coming to the parks will come to fruition or no impact?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad to see them creating new content for The VOID .... do you think this makes it less likely that the rumor of a Wreck it Ralph attraction coming to the parks will come to fruition or no impact?


Well I don't know about that but I definitely don't think the attraction will be VR related.


----------



## Firebird060

As someone who works in IT and also knowing a bit of the backstory on how IT was transferred to the new 3rd party provider, I am not surprised this is a issue.  I wouldn't be surprised if Disney is still rocking windows 7 and as such is feeling the issue that last months windows 7 patches pushed on enterprise web based sites that have multiple redirects.  Its not hard to fix if they know what they are looking for.     

Eh they will figure it out sooner or later


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Handmade Thin Crust Pies Replace Old Flatbreads at The Artist’s Palette, Disney’s Saratoga Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP NOW: Celebrate 90 Years of Mickey Mouse With the New Anniversary Collection at Forever 21


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looking back, we should have waited until the night time to ride AS2 - as during the day it was a 40 mins wait, in a line that did NOT move well, and I think it looked more fun in the night with the party lights, etc.



100% agree.  TSL at night is so dramatically different as both outdoor attractions seem to "pop" to life.


----------



## jlundeen

Firebird060 said:


> As someone who works in IT and also knowing a bit of the backstory on how IT was transferred to the new 3rd party provider, I am not surprised this is a issue.  I wouldn't be surprised if Disney is still rocking windows 7 and as such is feeling the issue that last months windows 7 patches pushed on enterprise web based sites that have multiple redirects.  Its not hard to fix if they know what they are looking for.
> 
> Eh they will figure it out sooner or later


That not very reassuring - true, but scary for those of us with well thought out plans for upcoming trips.

Or those there now.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Honestly, unless you are there now or leaving today or tomorrow I wouldn’t stress about it. It will be back.

TSL at night is such a different visual experience. I think they did a great job with the lighting. But don’t get me started on how much I hate AS2 
It was definitely a one and done with us.


----------



## Roxyfire

Firebird060 said:


> As someone who works in IT and also knowing a bit of the backstory on how IT was transferred to the new 3rd party provider, I am not surprised this is a issue.  I wouldn't be surprised if Disney is still rocking windows 7 and as such is feeling the issue that last months windows 7 patches pushed on enterprise web based sites that have multiple redirects.  Its not hard to fix if they know what they are looking for.
> 
> Eh they will figure it out sooner or later



Agreed, I think unless someone is travelling soon or is there now they shouldn't worry too much. It feels like the wrong databases are being read and if it can't find your ticket it displays nothing. Too many companies are guilty of letting things get this bad because it costs less than a total rebuild.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> SHOP NOW: Celebrate 90 Years of Mickey Mouse With the New Anniversary Collection at Forever 21


This may be a very dumb question and forgive my ignorance here but what's with this on some of their merchandise:


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> This may be a very dumb question and forgive my ignorance here but what's with this on some of their merchandise:
> 
> View attachment 350485 View attachment 350486


Not sure what it means.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> This may be a very dumb question and forgive my ignorance here but what's with this on some of their merchandise:
> 
> View attachment 350485 View attachment 350486





rteetz said:


> Not sure what it means.




My Japanese is a bit rusty but pretty sure that just says Mickey Mouse in Katakana


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Not sure what it means.


Thanks for responding! Kinda hesistent to purchase something if I don't know what it's saying lol


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> My Japanese is a bit rusty but pretty sure that just says Mickey Mouse in Katakana


See I was thinking it was Japanese but alas Google wasn't helping me very much in my quest to figure out what it was saying lol. That does make sense to say that-still not completely certain I would buy one of the items on it but if that's what it says that would make me feel better


----------



## jlundeen

Roxyfire said:


> Agreed, I think unless someone is travelling soon or is there now they shouldn't worry too much. It feels like the wrong databases are being read and if it can't find your ticket it displays nothing. Too many companies are guilty of letting things get this bad because it costs less than a total rebuild.


Since there have been reports that some are not having issues while others are totally locked out, if it is happening on someone's FP 60 DAY window, it could be a huge factor.  

We are given the tools to use for trip planning, and reservations, but if they don't work for everyone the same, it IS a big deal.


----------



## Roxyfire

jlundeen said:


> Since there have been reports that some are not having issues while others are totally locked out, if it is happening on someone's FP 60 DAY window, it could be a huge factor.
> 
> We are given the tools to use for trip planning, and reservations, but if they don't work for everyone the same, it IS a big deal.



Thats why I put that caveat there. I'm not saying it's ok, I'm saying for those who are not doing anything right now there's no sense in worrying.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> See I was thinking it was Japanese but alas Google wasn't helping me very much in my quest to figure out what it was saying lol. That does make sense to say that-still not completely certain I would buy one of the items on it but if that's what it says that would make me feel better



I had edited my post to include the full Katakan alphabet, but just adding here how it would fit together to make "mickey mouse" ... Katakana is the alphabet used to represent Western sounds


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

gwynne said:


> I am missing one 10 day hopper, my hotel reservations appear and disappear, and I have about 4 cancelled old dining reservations that have reappeared.  Do I wait? Do I call? Any other thoughts or advice?


I’d wait. Likely nothing they’ll be able to do for you until the wider problem is fixed.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had edited my post to include the full Katakan alphabet, but just adding here how it would fit together to make "mickey mouse" ... Katakana is the alphabet used to represent Western sounds
> View attachment 350495


I can always count on DISers to teach me something new for the day. Thanks for the information, it's quite neat actually to see it like that!


----------



## skier_pete

So I was curious about the APP - logged on and got:



> Pardon the Inconvenience
> 
> Some of our digital experiences may be unavailable at this time. We're actively working to resolve this issue and provide the best possible Guest experience.



I did want to mention that I have both an Android (home) and Iphone (work) and used both for MDE when we were down there. The Iphone version seems kind of messed up anyways. It wouldn't always show my FP and reservations. 

And in this case today - all my plans are showing up on my Android phone just like normal, including FP+ that are booked with friends.
My IPhone shows NO PLANS AT ALL. None. No Room reservation, no ADR, no FP+. 

So is it possible the problems people are having are linked to IOS?


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

After all your posts, I checked mine:

I have 3 cancelled ADRs with the message - "Sorry, cancellation of this reservation is currently unavailable."  
My MNSSHP tickets are gone.  We go next Tuesday, so I'll be watching that closely and double check we have our hard tickets packed.

We head to the World on Friday from north Georgia.  My FP+ have come and gone with multiple refreshes, but all looks OK on the website now.  Here's hoping FP+ will look more like it's normal Wonky Donkey self by the time we're in the parks Friday night!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> So I was curious about the APP - logged on and got:
> 
> 
> 
> I did want to mention that I have both an Android (home) and Iphone (work) and used both for MDE when we were down there. The Iphone version seems kind of messed up anyways. It wouldn't always show my FP and reservations.
> 
> And in this case today - all my plans are showing up on my Android phone just like normal, including FP+ that are booked with friends.
> My IPhone shows NO PLANS AT ALL. None. No Room reservation, no ADR, no FP+.
> 
> So is it possible the problems people are having are linked to IOS?


Yeah I can’t see anything on my iPhone but was able to see things on Chrome on my Mac.


----------



## jlundeen

********** said:


> So I was curious about the APP - logged on and got:
> 
> 
> 
> I did want to mention that I have both an Android (home) and Iphone (work) and used both for MDE when we were down there. The Iphone version seems kind of messed up anyways. It wouldn't always show my FP and reservations.
> 
> And in this case today - all my plans are showing up on my Android phone just like normal, including FP+ that are booked with friends.
> My IPhone shows NO PLANS AT ALL. None. No Room reservation, no ADR, no FP+.
> 
> So is it possible the problems people are having are linked to IOS?



No, I'm all Android - ver 9 on my newer phone with the newest version of the app (4.15) and 7.1.1 on an older tablet with and older version of the app.  I get no friends and family (even ones that have been there for years) and they all show a resort reservation that was canceled and refunded long ago...  Desktop is similar.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

PS - Photopass site is completely down with Fix it Felix and caution tape on it!  If they lose my pictures, they're gonna have one ticked mama on their hands!  I was going to order the CD after our trip next week, so I didn't download our quick June trip since it's such a hassle.


----------



## Ronald Brown

On my iPhone, all information is fine. On the website, it reflects no tickets.


----------



## rteetz

Ronald Brown said:


> On my iPhone, all information is fine. On the website, it reflects no tickets.


And I have the same thing but opposite. Nothing on the app but everything on the website.


----------



## rteetz

If we want to further discourse the My Disney Experience issues I suggest we move that to the Theme Parks board where there are threads discussing this.


----------



## intertile

rteetz said:


> Well I don't know about that but I definitely don't think the attraction will be VR related.


They may be using the VR experience at the void to test audience response/interest before committing to an attraction.  Between the movie coming out and the void, it should give them a better sense of the demand.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> So I was curious about the APP - logged on and got:
> 
> 
> 
> I did want to mention that I have both an Android (home) and Iphone (work) and used both for MDE when we were down there. The Iphone version seems kind of messed up anyways. It wouldn't always show my FP and reservations.
> 
> And in this case today - all my plans are showing up on my Android phone just like normal, including FP+ that are booked with friends.
> My IPhone shows NO PLANS AT ALL. None. No Room reservation, no ADR, no FP+.
> 
> So is it possible the problems people are having are linked to IOS?


Nope -- not entirely, at least.  I'm having the same issue directly on the website, no matter what browser I use as well.


----------



## SaharanTea

Bay Max said:


> The Disney website looks like it has some new animations while it's checking room availability.



I'm not a fan of the latest version of the website.  It takes way too long to load the functional parts.  If I designed a site like that, I'd get roasted.

Flare at the cost of functionality isn't a good look.  Alas, Disney IT.


----------



## romitaz

Roxyfire said:


> Thats why I put that caveat there. I'm not saying it's ok, I'm saying for those who are not doing anything right now there's no sense in worrying.


Yeah, I'm a bit worried.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Even more locations and experiences coming from the Void including Marvel!

https://www.fastcompany.com/9023498...w-disney-and-marvel-hyper-reality-experiences


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Skyliner Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-di...es-shape-at-pop-century-and-art-of-animation/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/new-food-and-drinks-hhn2018/

Universal's horror nights and halloween snacks.

In my opinion, these put Disney's Halloween snacks to shame. (Not that everything between Disney and universal is a competition. I'm lying* little joke there for anyone who watches the middle.


----------



## BigRed98

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://blog.universalorlando.com/whats-new/new-food-and-drinks-hhn2018/
> 
> Universal's horror nights and halloween snacks.
> 
> In my opinion, these put Disney's Halloween snacks to shame. (Not that everything between Disney and universal is a competition. I'm lying* little joke there for anyone who watches the middle.



Those waffle items look incredible!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney raises prices on several souvenirs 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/disney-parks-raise-prices-on-ear-headbands-bubble-wands-and-more/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Cotton Candy spirit jerseys 

https://t.co/RkhiX4IDfU?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
General Halloween parks merchandise 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-this-years-halloween-merchandise-collection/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Nutcracker and the four realms preview coming to Disney parks 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ur-realms-starting-october-5-at-disney-parks/


----------



## rteetz

Happy 13th anniversary to an often forgot of Disney park, Disneyland Hong Kong!


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> Happy 13th anniversary to an often forgot of Disney park, Disneyland Hong Kong!


Wow - 13 years already!?!?!  We enjoyed that park and are happy to see that they are expanding it.  The castle enhancement is really needed because of the mountains behind it making the scale look off.  Also, Mystic Manor is really, really good.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

I apologize if this was already brought up but I’ve been surfing the internet a bit today and came across a rumor (from admittedly what seems to be unreliable sources) that Bugs Land is getting a new home in Animal Kingdom. The sources along with the lack of land in AK had me disbelieve it right away but just thought I’d post here to see if there is a slight possibility that there are actually any inner rumblings about this rumor.


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Mickey said:


> I apologize if this was already brought up but I’ve been surfing the internet a bit today and came across a rumor (from admittedly what seems to be unreliable sources) that Bugs Land is getting a new home in Animal Kingdom. The sources along with the lack of land in AK had me disbelieve it right away but just thought I’d post here to see if there is a slight possibility that there are actually any inner rumblings about this rumor.


No, the Fliks Fliers is moving to Pixar Pier and Heimlichs ride vehicles are going to the Pixar studio.


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney raises prices on several souvenirs
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/disney-parks-raise-prices-on-ear-headbands-bubble-wands-and-more/


So, wonder what is going to happen when the tariffs kick in, how much of an increase across the board.  Think they will use it as an excuse to raise prices?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Yeah I can’t see anything on my iPhone but was able to see things on Chrome on my Mac.



OH YOU COULD SEE SOMETHING ...


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> OH YOU COULD SEE SOMETHING ...


Nothing of mine...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney moves up 4 spots to now be ranked #1 on the Forbes list of Worlds Best Regarded Companies

https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/disney-is-no-1-on-forbes-worlds-best-regarded-companies-list/

_Forbes_ worked with Statista, a leading provider of market and consumer data, to survey 15,000 people from 60 countries and find out how they perceive companies’ trustworthiness, social conduct, performance of their products or services, and how they are viewed as an employer.


----------



## GrnMtnMan

Keels said:


> If I had to guess, it will be similar to the transition and updating they did to Atlantis when they acquired it - it was already a known property with an “identity”, they just upgraded it to meet Marriott standards.


Just want to clarify this...and I don't mean to be pedantic.

Atlantis is not owned or managed by Marriott. Its owned by Brookfield Asset Management, and managed by entity that was formed when Atlantis' former owner (Sol Kerzner) had to give up his ownership to Brookfield, and Brookfield restructured Atlantis' overall ownership and debt.

Marriott was only peripherally involved in the Atlantis restructuring. The total restructure was for around $2 billion. Marriott provided a $100 million, so around 1/20th (~5%) of the restructuring, and in the form of a loan, not an equity (ownership) investment. I don't think that loan gives Marriott much of a role in the day-to-day at Atlantis. It was more of a good faith gesture to inaugurate Atlantis becoming part of the Autograph Collection.

The bottom line is the Marriott loan was probably a value-add play for Marriott to add a signature property to use in its hotel loyalty system. And to have an inside track if/when Brookfield decides to sell Atlantis. Brookfield likes it because they have a seasoned hotel management company ready to step-in should the Atlantis management company somehow stumble.

That management company is made up of Atlantis executives that were there prior to the ownership change. And they were regularly refreshing Atlantis rooms, dining venues, and other amenities prior to the change, so I'd attribute Atlantis renovations/improvements to its typical efforts to stay competitive in the luxury resort market.

Sorry to be long winded...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Multi-Launch Thrill Coaster "Tigris" Coming to Busch Gardens Tampa Bay in 2019


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor*

RUMOR: Mary Poppins Spinner Flat Ride Planned for Epcot’s United Kingdom Pavilion


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: Mary Poppins Spinner Flat Ride Planned for Epcot’s United Kingdom Pavilion



I'm all for adding rides to the WS, but a spinner?  

Guess my kids would enjoy that more than the current garden/Gazebo.

Was hoping for a little more, but it's better than nothing


----------



## jknezek

dlavender said:


> I'm all for adding rides to the WS, but a spinner?
> 
> Guess my kids would enjoy that more than the current garden/Gazebo.
> 
> Was hoping for a little more, but it's better than nothing


This has always been rumored as a C/D attraction. Given the dearth of things to do in WS, a spinner is exactly what I expected.


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: Mary Poppins Spinner Flat Ride Planned for Epcot’s United Kingdom Pavilion



Where are they going to locate this spinner?  Are they doing away with the entertainment?


----------



## jknezek

Candlelady said:


> Where are they going to locate this spinner?  Are they doing away with the entertainment?


It's in the article. Replace the Garden and Bandstand area.


----------



## rteetz

Candlelady said:


> Where are they going to locate this spinner?  Are they doing away with the entertainment?


In the back area. Not sure on entertainment.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> This has always been rumored as a C/D attraction. Given the dearth of things to do in WS, a spinner is exactly what I expected.


It was a dark ride at one point in the rumor sphere. WDWMagic sources are also saying Flat ride is the case as of right now.


----------



## only hope

There’s already four spinners at WDW; I don’t think a fifth is needed. I think it’d look out of place too. I’ve never been to England, but I’m assuming they’re similiar to the U.S. in that there aren’t spinner rides outside of theme parks/fairs etc. Now, a carousel would fit the theming of the park behind the shops and as mentioned above, could be made to look like the one in the movie, though on a larger scale.


----------



## SteveDude

Can't say I didn't see this spinner idea coming, but I am still utterly disappointed. Was hoping just once Disney would subvert expectations and do something right for a change (ha!).

In regards to Busch: good stuff. Not thrilled about Tigris, but the fact that they've all but confirmed an RMC conversion of Gwazi is outstanding.


----------



## jknezek

Spinners are great kiddie eaters. I get it's not much to get excited about for adults or even school age kids, but they are necessary for the toddler set. There is not a spinner in EPCOT and really, there is not much for toddlers at all. There are rides they can go on, of course, but Living with the Land isn't really good fodder for the littles. It makes sense to add a spinner in World Showcase, but I do get the sentiment of "bleh.... this is not all that interesting."


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> In the back area. Not sure on entertainment.



I should have read the link huh?  Well, that's just wonderful.  I know Epcot needs updating but they are really pushing for the stroller crowd.  Norway area is already overflowing with strollers, where on earth will they put all the strollers in England and France?  Lol.  Should be fun times drinking around the world when all these rides are completed.  Oh well, what can ya do


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The spaceship facade that was the Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor Marquee is now gone. Look for more Tomorrowland facade aspects to be removed sooner than later as well. 

https://twitter.com/Blog_Mickey/status/1040235447438532608


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> This has always been rumored as a C/D attraction. Given the dearth of things to do in WS, a spinner is exactly what I expected.



I am fine with the "level" of ride, just not sure if a Dumbo type ride fits the theme ... why not just do a carousel type ride?


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *Rumor*
> 
> RUMOR: Mary Poppins Spinner Flat Ride Planned for Epcot’s United Kingdom Pavilion



I'm not one of those people who complains every time a new ride/attraction isn't an E-ticket. I have no problem with a D or C type. However, I would rather they make new attractions that have a much higher capacity than some type of spinner as they are very low capacity rides. I want to see them adding things that absorb lots of people.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> Spinners are great kiddie eaters. I get it's not much to get excited about for adults or even school age kids, but they are necessary for the toddler set. There is not a spinner in EPCOT and really, there is not much for toddlers at all. There are rides they can go on, of course, but Living with the Land isn't really good fodder for the littles. It makes sense to add a spinner in World Showcase, but I do get the sentiment of "bleh.... this is not all that interesting."


Unfortunately with my motion sickness these types of rides I can't go on--even though they may be considered kiddie rides. With my husband being so tall I guess I have to hope he can fit if this is the type of ride going there when the times comes for kids and WDW. I was expecting a kiddie type ride but was hoping it was something I could enjoy as well so I'm bummed with that aspect if this rumor pans out.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am fine with the "level" of ride, just not sure if a Dumbo type ride fits the theme ... why not just do a carousel type ride?



I think it will fit the scheme if an umbrella opens up as the ride takes off and goes up and down a'la Mary.  Spoonful of sugar and other tunes playing of course.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> I think it will fit the scheme if an umbrella opens up as the ride takes off and goes up and down a'la Mary.  Spoonful of sugar and other tunes playing of course.



yeah, guess something like that or a "let's go fly a kite" themed where it looks like each vehicle is being pulled/lifted up by a kite or something ... I am sure they can make it work just doesn't feel like the best fit when other ride types could fit better


----------



## Candlelady

JaxDad said:


> There are probably quite a few "pukers" with the drinking crowd too.



That's who he was referring to.  We've noticed an uptick in the drunks who can't hold their liquor the last few years.


----------



## Candlelady

TheMaxRebo said:


> They've been doing a lot to attract more families with kids to EPCOT - just put in the play area, had the Remmy hunt during F&WF, the kids cooking things, the candy sushi, the updated KIDCOT stations, etc. .... they want all the parks to be attractive to every guest, not some focused on one segment and not the others



We agree.  We just don't think all the drinking that goes on mixes with a family friendly atmosphere.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Candlelady said:


> We agree.  We just don't think all the drinking that goes on mixes with a family friendly atmosphere.



yeah, we may have a different view as we take our kids to breweries and wineries all the time ... we don't see alcohol and families not mixing

I also have never seen anyone super drunk at EPCOT so my experience might be a bit different


----------



## SaharanTea

jknezek said:


> Spinners are great kiddie eaters. I get it's not much to get excited about for adults or even school age kids, but they are necessary for the toddler set. There is not a spinner in EPCOT and really, there is not much for toddlers at all. There are rides they can go on, of course, but Living with the Land isn't really good fodder for the littles. It makes sense to add a spinner in World Showcase, but I do get the sentiment of "bleh.... this is not all that interesting."



It's not disappointing because it's not an E-ticket (that was expected).  It's not disappointing because it's aimed at young children.  It's disappointing because they're just putting the same ride in a new spot.

I would hope they could come up with something that would appeal to little kids and at least a little bit to adults.


----------



## rteetz

IMO a spinner of any kind really doesn’t fit with the Epcot theme. I just can’t picture a spinner in Epcot. 

As for crowds not everything can be a major capacity eating attraction. I don’t think they have the space in the UK for a large ride like that so it would have to be smaller.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney raises prices on several souvenirs
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/disney-parks-raise-prices-on-ear-headbands-bubble-wands-and-more/



How much are non-headband ears? I remember them being way cheaper than even the before price. Most food and merch has always seemed extremely reasonable to me, considering you're in a theme park. But nearly 30 dollars for a bubble wand is insane.


----------



## Candlelady

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, we may have a different view as we take our kids to breweries and wineries all the time ... we don't see alcohol and families not mixing
> 
> I also have never seen anyone super drunk at EPCOT so my experience might be a bit different



Big Italian & Polish family so kids are around adults that drink at all family gatherings and Nona always gives them a few sips of wine.  We took the grands two years ago and ran into a few too many who could barely walk and a few who's drinks came back up on em.  Lots of swearing too.  Wasn't pretty and we had a long talk with the girls about it.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Riviera Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-riviera-resort-main-entrance-takes-shape-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> IMO a spinner of any kind really doesn’t fit with the Epcot theme. I just can’t picture a spinner in Epcot.
> 
> As for crowds not everything can be a major capacity eating attraction. I don’t think they have the space in the UK for a large ride like that so it would have to be smaller.



to your point in the other thread, it might be a flat ride that is a different style than a "Dumbo" type ride


One idea: what if they take the Luigi's Rollikin' Roadster ride system but use carousel horses as the ride vehicles.  Could start and end in a circle - like they are on a carousel - and then "break free" and start "dancing" to to the classic Mary Poppins music ... I think something like that could be a decent fit and attract people of all ages


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Candlelady said:


> Big Italian & Polish family so kids are around adults that drink at all family gatherings and Nona always gives them a few sips of wine.  We took the grands two years ago and ran into a few too many who could barely walk and a few who's drinks came back up on em.  Lots of swearing too.  Wasn't pretty and we had a long talk with the girls about it.



hmmm, didn't see any of that our last trip in EPCOT - did see some guests cursing at each other in Magic Kingdom though ... guess personal experiences might impact opinions


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> to your point in the other thread, it might be a flat ride that is a different style than a "Dumbo" type ride
> 
> 
> One idea: what if they take the Luigi's Rollikin' Roadster ride system but use carousel horses as the ride vehicles.  Could start and end in a circle - like they are on a carousel - and then "break free" and start "dancing" to to the classic Mary Poppins music ... I think something like that could be a decent fit and attract people of all ages


that would be quite nice actually!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> to your point in the other thread, it might be a flat ride that is a different style than a "Dumbo" type ride
> 
> 
> One idea: what if they take the Luigi's Rollikin' Roadster ride system but use carousel horses as the ride vehicles.  Could start and end in a circle - like they are on a carousel - and then "break free" and start "dancing" to to the classic Mary Poppins music ... I think something like that could be a decent fit and attract people of all ages


Now that would be better. I’m just thinking something like dumbo wouldn’t fit well at all.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Build your own sundae bar at All Star Movies

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/review-new-build-your-own-sundae-bar-at-all-star-movies/


----------



## Moliphino

Candlelady said:


> We agree.  We just don't think all the drinking that goes on mixes with a family friendly atmosphere.



I do most of my drinking with my family. 

I've never seen any real bad behavior in Epcot, though I've only been during F&W once. We did meet a really rambunctious group of Drink Around the Worlders once, but we rather enjoyed them (it was our inspiration to try it ourselves after I turned 21 the next year).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
WiFi upgrades at Walt Disney World resorts

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-enhancing-the-wi-fi-at-the-resort-hotels/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Royal Caribbean pre-cruise purchases can be made just one day before sailing 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ust-one-day-before-a-royal-caribbean-sailing/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/09/magic-kingdom-update-club-33-riverboat.html?m=1


----------



## Tigger's ally

Candlelady said:


> We agree.  We just don't think all the drinking that goes on mixes with a family friendly atmosphere.



I think it does in the daytime and weeknights.  Won't take my grandtinker anywhere near Epcot on a Friday or Saturday night though.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, guess something like that or a "let's go fly a kite" themed where it looks like each vehicle is being pulled/lifted up by a kite or something ... I am sure they can make it work just doesn't feel like the best fit when other ride types could fit better



I just think in that limited space, it is either a spinner or a carousel.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> I think it does in the daytime and weeknights.  Won't take my grandtinker anywhere near Epcot on a Friday or Saturday night though.



during food and wine festival I won't take *myself* to EPCOT on Friday or Saturday nights


----------



## Gusey

only hope said:


> There’s already four spinners at WDW; I don’t think a fifth is needed. I think it’d look out of place too. I’ve never been to England, but I’m assuming they’re similiar to the U.S. in that there aren’t spinner rides outside of theme parks/fairs etc. Now, a carousel would fit the theming of the park behind the shops and as mentioned above, could be made to look like the one in the movie, though on a larger scale.



As someone from UK, in my city at least, we often have some kind of spinner in our city centre, particularly in the school holidays, that are similar to fairground attractions. A Carousel would fit very well with the UK & Mary Poppins theme and would just be something extra to do in WS.


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Multi-Launch Thrill Coaster "Tigris" Coming to Busch Gardens Tampa Bay in 2019



So happy that the second roller coaster mentioned will be going in the Gwazi area, as the old coaster is still there and really beginning to fall apart


----------



## sachilles

A spinner wouldn't be my first choice for England. That being said, I can see it being something for the younger ones, while one parent might be able to sit and enjoy and adult beverage and snack, while parent two spins around in a circle with the kiddos. More of a keep the kids occupied while the adults enjoy themselves too. I don't think you want it to attract adults only groups.
That being said something a bit more unique might be appreciated. Alien saucers/Mater's clone could also work in that scenario as well as a tea cups clone.
I think has more to do with the amount of space they are willing to commit to the project, which sounds like as minimal as possible while being able to say they've added an attraction. Probably doesn't require as much staff to run or maintain either.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney moves up 4 spots to now be ranked #1 on the Forbes list of Worlds Best Regarded Companies
> 
> https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/disney-is-no-1-on-forbes-worlds-best-regarded-companies-list/
> 
> _Forbes_ worked with Statista, a leading provider of market and consumer data, to survey 15,000 people from 60 countries and find out how they perceive companies’ trustworthiness, social conduct, performance of their products or services, and how they are viewed as an employer.


I guess no one on this survey has had to use MDE to make fastpasses at their 60 day mark recently.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Adventures by Disney short escapes 

https://t.co/wPSmnjrpX3?amp=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New candied bacon and chicken skewers at Magic Kingdom 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/review-ne...rs-at-liberty-square-market-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Candlelady

Tigger's ally said:


> I think it does in the daytime and weeknights.  Won't take my grandtinker anywhere near Epcot on a Friday or Saturday night though.



Yeah, it was a weekend.  We often do Epcot every evening after a day in another park.  Since we stay at BCV, it's a no brainer to walk in to have dinner or a snack and watch the fireworks.  Since they are making WS more family friendly, they will be having these weekend issues with parents complaining.  Disney will have to curb the few who over imbibe on the weekend nights.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New candied bacon and chicken skewers at Magic Kingdom
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/review-ne...rs-at-liberty-square-market-in-magic-kingdom/



Them look good.  Anybody beside me thinking a combo would be really good?


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New candied bacon and chicken skewers at Magic Kingdom
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/review-ne...rs-at-liberty-square-market-in-magic-kingdom/



Now those look delicious, great and much needed addition for Magic Kingdom!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Adventures by Disney short escapes
> 
> https://t.co/wPSmnjrpX3?amp=1



I am sure they are pricey for what they are but that Vancouver one sounds pretty good - and as an add on to an Alaska cruise would make for an amazing vacation


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WiFi upgrades at Walt Disney World resorts
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-enhancing-the-wi-fi-at-the-resort-hotels/



Now if they'd only do the same at Disneyland.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> One idea: what if they take the Luigi's Rollikin' Roadster ride system but use carousel horses as the ride vehicles.  Could start and end in a circle - like they are on a carousel - and then "break free" and start "dancing" to to the classic Mary Poppins music ... I think something like that could be a decent fit and attract people of all ages



That's a great idea. I am OK with a "simple" MP ride, but a spinner lacks ANY imagination whatsoever. As others have said, a carousel would make infinitely more sense and actually would likely be able to hold more people. The ride should have a British feel as well, and a spinner does not feel at all British to me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

alright, I'll give 'em credit, this was pretty funny


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WiFi upgrades at Walt Disney World resorts
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-enhancing-the-wi-fi-at-the-resort-hotels/


  I hope they enhance it in the parks too!  We are now dependent on our phones at WDW and as an International visitors who don't have data, it is frustrating to drop signals on a regular basis.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tea experience coming to Rose and Crown

https://wdwnt.news/18091308


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tea experience coming to Rose and Crown
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18091308


I would actually enjoy that, hope it stays for a while


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tea experience coming to Rose and Crown
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18091308



I am TOTALLY doing this!!!


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tea experience coming to Rose and Crown
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18091308



My mom would absolutely love this! I’m hoping to take her to GF tea in May when we are down a day before cruise. Hopefully this will still be around next time I get her down.


----------



## YesterDark

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The spaceship facade that was the Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor Marquee is now gone. Look for more Tomorrowland facade aspects to be removed sooner than later as well.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Blog_Mickey/status/1040235447438532608



This was so needed. Tomorrowland is terribly dated. It's my least visited part of the park.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tea experience coming to Rose and Crown
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18091308



I would take the wifey if I get to order the Imperial Sampler to enjoy alongside!


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New candied bacon and chicken skewers at Magic Kingdom
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/review-ne...rs-at-liberty-square-market-in-magic-kingdom/




What could be better than a thick piece of bacon on a stick?

I'm just upset it wasn't there a month ago.


----------



## publix subs

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It does seem to cause an issue once you have too many MBs -- it's a known issue.  I was told that a hotel room door can only be associated with up to 40 bands (e.g. you have 4 family members with access and each one has 10 bands on their MDE account).  After that point, it seems like random bands will not be able to access the room.  Making some bands "inactive" online in MDE or marking them "lost" does NOT remove them from this total.
> 
> I knew for a while that this could be an issue.  This trip, I took the time to go down to the front desk of the hotel and have them DELETE a bunch of old bands from our MDE accounts. I’m told only the front desk can delete bands permanently from the account. I went in and made a bunch of them "inactive" online myself as a way of letting them know which ones to delete.



sorry to bump an old post, but this quoted post is in reference to having a lot of magicbands on your account and some of them not working to open your room door. i called customer service and they permanently deleted all the magicbands that i asked them to over the phone. made all of them "inactive" and the cast member deleted them all for me. took about 5 minutes. just in case anyone wants to do this before going to WDW and doesn't want to go to the front desk.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
$1 coffee for National Coffee Day 

https://t.co/OJcK8g7mJz?amp=1


----------



## Disneymom1126

jknezek said:


> Spinners are great kiddie eaters. I get it's not much to get excited about for adults or even school age kids, but they are necessary for the toddler set. There is not a spinner in EPCOT and really, there is not much for toddlers at all. There are rides they can go on, of course, but Living with the Land isn't really good fodder for the littles. It makes sense to add a spinner in World Showcase, but I do get the sentiment of "bleh.... this is not all that interesting."



I agree - here's the thing...spend like 5 minutes over on the TPAS board and you'll see threads all the time with questions like "would you take your kids to EPCOT?" "Is there anything for kids to do at EPCOT" I have kids, should I spend a day at Ecpot or Animal Kingdom, etc. etc. etc....there is a need for things to entertain kids around world showcase. Add Mary Poppins and you've now got a ride every few countries (Mexico, Norway, France, England) or at least a few at either end of World Showcase...I think that is a good thing and that whatever they put in should be little kid friendly. At the same time...I'm as tired as Dumbo-style spinners as the rest of you. There are countless creative things they could do with Mary Poppins though...a few have already been mentioned here, so whatever they decide to do could be a little innovative at least.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Disneymom1126 said:


> I agree - here's the thing...spend like 5 minutes over on the TPAS board and you'll see threads all the time with questions like "would you take your kids to EPCOT?" "Is there anything for kids to do at EPCOT" I have kids, should I spend a day at Ecpot or Animal Kingdom, etc. etc. etc....there is a need for things to entertain kids around world showcase. Add Mary Poppins and you've now got a ride every few countries (Mexico, Norway, France, England) or at least a few at either end of World Showcase...I think that is a good thing and that whatever they put in should be little kid friendly. At the same time...I'm as tired as Dumbo-style spinners as the rest of you. There are countless creative things they could do with Mary Poppins though...a few have already been mentioned here, so whatever they decide to do could be a little innovative at least.


Epcot has many things for kids and I'd list them all out but it would be too long. Suffice to say at least the list I compiled Mission Space, Test Track and and Soarin' are the only things to do in Epcot with a height restriction and it's 40inches. There are multiple other rides, all the shows, all the acts that perform throughout World Showcase and all the walk-through type stuff that don't have height restrictions. There _are_ things that little kids can go on. The kicker may be there's not enough of specific interest in those things to warrant a visit to Epcot as a whole-all depends on each traveling party.

Honestly most often people who ask questions about any park likely haven't actually looked at the park's attractions or shows, etc. People's perception of Epcot may be "it's educational thus my kids won't find it interesting" or something along those lines. But conversely I see a lot of posts about MK being too kid oriented thus lessening the appeal to those without young kids--to them at least.

Agree with you on the spinners aspect as I already touched on that earlier. I expected a kiddie ride though given past attractions they can do more that gains a more general appeal.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ugh not a traditional spinner ride!!

So disappointing if this is true.

I was really looking forward to a new dark ride


----------



## soniam

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> See I was thinking it was Japanese but alas Google wasn't helping me very much in my quest to figure out what it was saying lol. That does make sense to say that-still not completely certain I would buy one of the items on it but if that's what it says that would make me feel better





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I can always count on DISers to teach me something new for the day. Thanks for the information, it's quite neat actually to see it like that!



You probably couldn't find it, because it's phonetic. However, it's not completely translatable. They have a "mi" and a "ki" symbol (long e on both), but they didn't choose to do that. They added the "shi" in instead


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> Tea experience coming to Rose and Crown
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18091308



Too bad it's Twinings tea.  Twinings pales in comparison to the loose leaf tea that Joffrey's serves at Disney Springs and Disney's Animal Kingdom.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tea experience coming to Rose and Crown
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18091308


We enjoyed Afternoon Tea when we were in London last fall.  I wish we could fit this into our Oct trip!



writerguyfl said:


> Too bad it's Twinings tea.  Twinings pales in comparison to the loose leaf tea that Joffrey's serves at Disney Springs and Disney's Animal Kingdom.


We had quite a bit of Twinings tea in England but true enough our afternoon tea was loose leaf!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Epcot has many things for kids and I'd list them all out but it would be too long. Suffice to say at least the list I compiled Mission Space, Test Track and and Soarin' are the only things to do in Epcot with a height restriction and it's 40inches. There are multiple other rides, all the shows, all the acts that perform throughout World Showcase and all the walk-through type stuff that don't have height restrictions. There _are_ things that little kids can go on. The kicker may be there's not enough of specific interest in those things to warrant a visit to Epcot as a whole-all depends on each traveling party.
> 
> Honestly most often people who ask questions about any park likely haven't actually looked at the park's attractions or shows, etc. People's perception of Epcot may be "it's educational thus my kids won't find it interesting" or something along those lines. But conversely I see a lot of posts about MK being too kid oriented thus lessening the appeal to those without young kids--to them at least.
> 
> Agree with you on the spinners aspect as I already touched on that earlier. I expected a kiddie ride though given past attractions they can do more that gains a more general appeal.



I actually agree with you that there is a lot to do for kids at Epcot. I do think there’s a perception there isn’t. I also think having a few rides around world showcase helps for younger kids that need distractions or kids that aren’t into the shows.


----------



## Moliphino

writerguyfl said:


> Too bad it's Twinings tea.  Twinings pales in comparison to the loose leaf tea that Joffrey's serves at Disney Springs and Disney's Animal Kingdom.



Or the Tealeaves at Tiffins.   I was also a little disappointed that it's only Twinings, but I'm a tea snob with a whole cabinet full of different loose leaf teas at home. Twinings is perfectly fine (better than Lipton and that sort), but nothing special.


----------



## soniam

Moliphino said:


> Or the Tealeaves at Tiffins.   I was also a little disappointed that it's only Twinings, but I'm a tea snob with a whole cabinet full of different loose leaf teas at home. Twinings is perfectly fine (better than Lipton and that sort), but nothing special.



I love Tealeaves. Years ago when we did the GF tea, they used Tealeaves. I bought some to take home. I'm kind of snobby about tea too. I drink hot tea every morning, even when on vacation. I always bring my own. I usually bring chai to cover up the coffee taste from the hotel room makers. I have an electric kettle, but that's souvenir space.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Get a Free Pre-Stay Hotel Night on Select Adventures by Disney Short Escapes with Early Booking


----------



## rteetz

The first gondola in the station for testing near the end of this video. (14:32)


----------



## Farro

that looks tiny!!!


----------



## circus4u

Wonder what they are testing


rteetz said:


> The first gondola in the station for testing near the end of this video. (14:32)


 Wonder what they are testing when there is no cable installed.  Doesn't look like the cabin that arrived on the truck a few months ago unless they wrapped it in some type of cover.


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> Wonder what they are testing
> 
> Wonder what they are testing when there is no cable installed.  Doesn't look like the cabin that arrived on the truck a few months ago unless they wrapped it in some type of cover.


Clearance and aspects of the station probably.


----------



## danikoski

ksromack said:


> We enjoyed Afternoon Tea when we were in London last fall.  I wish we could fit this into our Oct trip!
> 
> 
> We had quite a bit of Twinings tea in England but true enough our afternoon tea was loose leaf!



Twinings is very British. The main shop in London is across from the Royal Courts of Justice on the Strand and is surrounded by the Inns of Court. I like exlporing that area, but I also went to London to study Forensic Science.  Personally, I love their tea, especially the Ceylon Orange Pekoe. Even though it's just black tea, it reminds me of my time in London for graduate school. I drank a lot of it studying. Their Irish Breakfast is also one of my favorites, and to my palate, better than some others I've had. And they do offer loose leaf teas and some more unique blends, but I doubt Disney will use them. They will stick to the tried and true, and probably tea bags. As long as they have real milk and cream, they will be doing better than another tea room I went to that served coffee mate with their tea...Yuck! Wasn't at Disney, and I really enjoyed the GF afternoon tea. If this is still available next year, I may do it.


----------



## danikoski

circus4u said:


> Wonder what they are testing
> 
> Wonder what they are testing when there is no cable installed.  Doesn't look like the cabin that arrived on the truck a few months ago unless they wrapped it in some type of cover.



If you look closely, it's covered in paper. You can see the seams. They also don't need the cable to test the station because the gondola will come off the cable in the station.


----------



## Moliphino

danikoski said:


> Twinings is very British. The main shop in London is across from the Royal Courts of Justice on the Strand and is surrounded by the Inns of Court. I like exlporing that area, but I also went to London to study Forensic Science.  Personally, I love their tea, especially the Ceylon Orange Pekoe. Even though it's just black tea, it reminds me of my time in London for graduate school. I drank a lot of it studying. Their Irish Breakfast is also one of my favorites, and to my palate, better than some others I've had. And they do offer loose leaf teas and some more unique blends, but I doubt Disney will use them. They will stick to the tried and true, and probably tea bags. As long as they have real milk and cream, they will be doing better than another tea room I went to that served coffee mate with their tea...Yuck! Wasn't at Disney, and I really enjoyed the GF afternoon tea. If this is still available next year, I may do it.



They do sell loose leaf Twinings at Epcot, but in a more limited variety than the tea bags. The tins they come in are nice and reusable.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> The first gondola in the station for testing near the end of this video. (14:32)


Good pic here:

https://twitter.com/Blog_Mickey/status/1040577459035488256


----------



## dolewhipdreams

soniam said:


> I drink hot tea every morning, even when on vacation. I always bring my own.


Showing this to my DH. He thinks I'm crazy because I pack my own tea on every trip


----------



## umichigan10

Disneymom1126 said:


> I actually agree with you that there is a lot to do for kids at Epcot. I do think there’s a perception there isn’t. I also think having a few rides around world showcase helps for younger kids that need distractions or kids that aren’t into the shows.


There’s a lot of things to “stop and experience” at Epcot that many people overlook. I think it’s very similar to animal kingdom in that regard. The post shows in spaceship earth, test track, and mission space, along with taking your time in the seas is a good chunk of time right there


----------



## Candlelady

dolewhipdreams said:


> Showing this to my DH. He thinks I'm crazy because I pack my own tea on every trip



My mother, who is British, traveled with her loose tea.  She called tea bags, dirt in a bag.  She insisted it was tea that was swept from the floor because the tea dealers didn't want to throw it away.


----------



## romitaz

Update in the parks. Almost none of our ride photos are showing up on Memory Maker. Only one ride in the last 2 days has shown up. Buzz. That’s it.  MDE has been very glitchy as well.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

umichigan10 said:


> There’s a lot of things to “stop and experience” at Epcot that many people overlook. I think it’s very similar to animal kingdom in that regard. The post shows in spaceship earth, test track, and mission space, along with taking your time in the seas is a good chunk of time right there


Yup, those kind of stuff are under my small attraction/walk-through portion on my spreadsheet lol

It took a while but for someone like me who hadn't been in a while I went through everything listed on WDW's website for my interests for this past trip. There's a lot to go over and I think it's easier to overlook stuff if you just looked at the map as opposed to the website at least and/or you're just in more of a go go go mood.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

romitaz said:


> Update in the parks. Almost none of our ride photos are showing up on Memory Maker. Only one ride in the last 2 days has shown up. Buzz. That’s it.  MDE has been very glitchy as well.


Mine wasn't quite as bad for sure but I had glitches too last year.

One of the PhotoPass photos on my account belonged to someone else and our photo must have been put with someone else's account. Only one time did the Pirates one show up, etc. Sometimes the photos would show up instantly and sometimes not. We'd get the 7DMT video to show up quickly but the actual ride photos would be a while.

But I'm hoping for you that all your photos show up eventually. I do know MDE has been going in spurts as far as being _really_ gliltchy for several days in a row then being ok then being back to being _really_ glitchy again lately.


----------



## MommaBerd

Candlelady said:


> My mother, who is British, traveled with her loose tea.  She called tea bags, dirt in a bag.  She insisted it was tea that was swept from the floor because the tea dealers didn't want to throw it away.



More or less they told us the same in China. The tea in tea bags are the lowest quality possible.


----------



## Candlelady

MommaBerd said:


> More or less they told us the same in China. The tea in tea bags are the lowest quality possible.



Then she was right!  We never looked into it to see if it was true, but it did make sense.  Every time I use a teabag all I think of is dirt in a bag now.  Even when she lost her mind and couldn't remember much, she never forgot the dirt in a bag line.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tiffani Thiessen Invites Epcot Guests to ‘Pull Up a Chair’


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Festival of Pirates and Princesses Returning to Disneyland Paris in January


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld Orlando Halloween Spooktacular Starts September 22


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Walt Disney Company Elects Michael Froman to Board of Directors


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“The Nightmare Before Christmas” x Petunia Pickle Bottom Collection Launches Exclusively at BoxLunch


----------



## sherlockmiles

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Mine wasn't quite as bad for sure but I had glitches too last year.
> 
> One of the PhotoPass photos on my account belonged to someone else and our photo must have been put with someone else's account. Only one time did the Pirates one show up, etc. Sometimes the photos would show up instantly and sometimes not. We'd get the 7DMT video to show up quickly but the actual ride photos would be a while.
> 
> But I'm hoping for you that all your photos show up eventually. I do know MDE has been going in spurts as far as being _really_ gliltchy for several days in a row then being ok then being back to being _really_ glitchy again lately.




Both with Disney and Universal, the photos that show up on a mobile device versus a computer can be different.  I've taken time out to go to services looking for missing photos, but when they logged in to my account on a computer, all of the 'missing' photos were there.

For both companies, I suggest calling as soon as you get home for any missing pictures.  In all cases except 1, they (both disney and universal) were able to find and send me my photos.  As long as they uploaded from the photographer properly, they exist somewhere....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN Films Announces “30 for 30” Documentary Fall Lineup


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> There’s a lot of things to “stop and experience” at Epcot that many people overlook. I think it’s very similar to animal kingdom in that regard. The post shows in spaceship earth, test track, and mission space, along with taking your time in the seas is a good chunk of time right there





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yup, those kind of stuff are under my small attraction/walk-through portion on my spreadsheet lol
> 
> It took a while but for someone like me who hadn't been in a while I went through everything listed on WDW's website for my interests for this past trip. There's a lot to go over and I think it's easier to overlook stuff if you just looked at the map as opposed to the website at least and/or you're just in more of a go go go mood.



I wonder if part of it is the planning nature of a WDW vacation nowadays and many of the great things in EPCOT, especially WS, don't really fit into uber planning.  We love just coming across one of the acts in one of the countries or having chats with some of the CMs that are from the respective countries, or just wandering around the pavilions and taking in the details

Like, there are a lot more things in Magic Kingdom to put into a spreadsheet - but doesn't mean there aren't tons of the things in EPCOT that can take time to enjoy


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

sherlockmiles said:


> Both with Disney and Universal, the photos that show up on a mobile device versus a computer can be different.  I've taken time out to go to services looking for missing photos, but when they logged in to my account on a computer, all of the 'missing' photos were there.
> 
> For both companies, I suggest calling as soon as you get home for any missing pictures.  In all cases except 1, they (both disney and universal) were able to find and send me my photos.  As long as they uploaded from the photographer properly, they exist somewhere....


Yup. In my case I _was_ checking on our computer 

I didn't pay for PhotoPass nor MemoryMaker so I was only partially bummed but for sure I agree with calling in those cases in which you paid for Memory Maker or are going to pay for the photos separately.

But in a sorta good way it's nice to know that issue is one that Universal has as well.


----------



## MommaBerd

Candlelady said:


> Then she was right!  We never looked into it to see if it was true, but it did make sense.  Every time I use a teabag all I think of is dirt in a bag now.  Even when she lost her mind and couldn't remember much, she never forgot the dirt in a bag line.



I still drink my sweet tea anyway!


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Walt Disney Company Elects *Michael Froman* to Board of Directors



Any relation to Abe?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Re: PhotoPass, I posted this the other day in another thread... from Twitter...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder if part of it is the planning nature of a WDW vacation nowadays and many of the great things in EPCOT, especially WS, don't really fit into uber planning.  We love just coming across one of the acts in one of the countries or having chats with some of the CMs that are from the respective countries, or just wandering around the pavilions and taking in the details
> 
> Like, there are a lot more things in Magic Kingdom to put into a spreadsheet - but doesn't mean there aren't tons of the things in EPCOT that can take time to enjoy


It's a good point. Honestly I think part of is actually that there might be so much to do it's easy to overlook the times when you can just stop and smell the flowers if you will. I know that's a contradictory statement to what we were talking about but I feel like with Epcot there's the dining, there's the rides, there's the more obvious performers outside the pavillions, there's the movies (O'Canada, Impressions de France, China), there's the shows, there's the interactive/small attractions/walk throughs that are likely easy to miss and the galleries in the pavillions, etc.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ESPN Films Announces “30 for 30” Documentary Fall Lineup



Must see's-  Sonic, Last days of Knight and Seau.


----------



## romitaz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Mine wasn't quite as bad for sure but I had glitches too last year.
> 
> One of the PhotoPass photos on my account belonged to someone else and our photo must have been put with someone else's account. Only one time did the Pirates one show up, etc. Sometimes the photos would show up instantly and sometimes not. We'd get the 7DMT video to show up quickly but the actual ride photos would be a while.
> 
> But I'm hoping for you that all your photos show up eventually. I do know MDE has been going in spurts as far as being _really_ gliltchy for several days in a row then being ok then being back to being _really_ glitchy again lately.


We are hoping that they show up because we had some really good ones today.  We were the first people on Everest and rode it 6 times in a row.


----------



## romitaz

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Tiffani Thiessen Invites Epcot Guests to ‘Pull Up a Chair’


They were booked up when we tried to reserve.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

romitaz said:


> We are hoping that they show up because we had some really good ones today.  *We were the first people on Everest and rode it 6 times in a row.*


That's awesome! 6 times is amazing. I went on it once back in 2011 and decided that was enough for me  my husband on the other hand enjoys that ride a decent amount.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebrating Mickey Blu-Ray coming out in October

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/disney-re...y-on-blu-ray-dvd-and-digital-on-october-23rd/


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That's awesome! 6 times is amazing. I went on it once back in 2011 and decided that was enough for me  my husband on the other hand enjoys that ride a decent amount.


Try riding it in the middle of a marathon


----------



## SaharanTea

soniam said:


> I love Tealeaves. Years ago when we did the GF tea, they used Tealeaves. I bought some to take home. I'm kind of snobby about tea too. I drink hot tea every morning, even when on vacation. I always bring my own. I usually bring chai to cover up the coffee taste from the hotel room makers. I have an electric kettle, but that's souvenir space.



Hello fellow tea snobs!

<---- See username.  Who knew there were so many of us on this board?  I usually have about 3-5 cups a day at work, and being from the southern United States, I'll usually have iced tea in the evenings.

Seems like a cool experience, but I'm not sure how much I trust others to make my tea.    Still, I wouldn't mind giving it a whirl one of these days.

I could go on about tea, but rteetz would probably have something to say about that.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Try riding it in the middle of a marathon


The ride wouldn't be my problem with that equation!


----------



## skier_pete

mcd2745 said:


> Any relation to Abe?



The Sausage King of Chicago?


----------



## SaharanTea

MommaBerd said:


> More or less they told us the same in China. The tea in tea bags are the lowest quality possible.



Well, yes and no.  

It's tiny like that because it needs to be for the little bags.  Smaller tea particles steep faster (convenience) and also need less space (smaller bags).  Tea bags were so popular when they first came out, they just stuck.  Unfortunately, because they are so small, they also go stale faster.  Being smaller particles, they also get bitter over shorter steeping times than larger leaf tea.  So there are quite a few drawbacks, but the convenience (already portioned, faster, easier cleanup, etc.) make them very popular.

The quality of the initial tea can vary by distributor, but making it basically powder gives any tea the drawbacks listed above.  But even bagged tea can have larger sized-particles like CTC or even "whole" leaf.

In general, loose leaf will be better quality, but less convenient.

I know that's more than anyone cared to know.  Now back to the news (and rumors). Apologies, again, to rteetz.


----------



## mcd2745

********** said:


> The Sausage King of Chicago?



The one and only!


----------



## Tigger's ally

mcd2745 said:


> The one and only!



Devastatingly handsome!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's New StudioLab is Developing In-Park Technologies and Guest Experiences


----------



## YesterDark

That display tech is going to be what builds the new Star Wars hotel. Can't wait.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Lays Off Consumer Products Employees Ahead Of Fox Acquisition


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Caribbean Beach Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-di...truction-update-sebastians-banana-cabana-etc/


----------



## Dentam

romitaz said:


> We are hoping that they show up because we had some really good ones today.  We were the first people on Everest and rode it 6 times in a row.



I would be SO sick if I did that!  Once a trip is my limit.  Did it twice in a row a couple of years ago and regretted it!


----------



## BigRed98

Per ED92 on twitter:

A decision of the CNDP (Public Debate) recently made public reveals the scale of the Walt Disney Studios Park expansion:

- Total size incl. backstage: 31 aces

- Lake surrounded by restaurants: 3 acres

- “Frozen Land”: 9,800m2 floor space

- “Star Wars Land”: 19,000m2 floor space


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Per ED92 on twitter:
> 
> A decision of the CNDP (Public Debate) recently made public reveals the scale of the Walt Disney Studios Park expansion:
> 
> - Total size incl. backstage: 31 aces
> 
> - Lake surrounded by restaurants: 3 acres
> 
> - “Frozen Land”: 9,800m2 floor space
> 
> - “Star Wars Land”: 19,000m2 floor space


I’m interested in how that compares to SWGE.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> I’m interested in how that compares to SWGE.







Someone on twitter posted this image comparing the size layouts. This is 19000m2 in Disneyland. Significantly smaller, doesn’t include the show buildings.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Someone on twitter posted this image comparing the size layouts. This is 19000m2 in Disneyland. Significantly smaller, doesn’t include the show buildings.


Yeah so maybe only one ride instead of two or one big one and one smaller one.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Starlord and Groot meet to end this month

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...nd-groot-meet-and-greet-to-end-this-month.htm


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Yeah so maybe only one ride instead of two or one big one and one smaller one.



They'll get a dual Jar Jar spinner.


----------



## umichigan10

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yup, those kind of stuff are under my small attraction/walk-through portion on my spreadsheet lol
> 
> It took a while but for someone like me who hadn't been in a while I went through everything listed on WDW's website for my interests for this past trip. There's a lot to go over and I think it's easier to overlook stuff if you just looked at the map as opposed to the website at least and/or you're just in more of a go go go mood.


Despite the fact we go yearly, we always forget how much stuff there is to do there and find ourselves pressed for time when we’re there. While we’ve gotten really good at taking in all animal kingdom has to offer in recent years, we always find it tough to fit all our Epcot stuff into a day and a half or so


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder if part of it is the planning nature of a WDW vacation nowadays and many of the great things in EPCOT, especially WS, don't really fit into uber planning.  We love just coming across one of the acts in one of the countries or having chats with some of the CMs that are from the respective countries, or just wandering around the pavilions and taking in the details
> 
> Like, there are a lot more things in Magic Kingdom to put into a spreadsheet - but doesn't mean there aren't tons of the things in EPCOT that can take time to enjoy


Yeah when I do my fast passes there I never fill up a full three selections with the current offerings. That kinda lulls me into the idea that there’s “nothing to do there” when I know full well that isn’t true


----------



## disneygirlsng

rteetz said:


> Try riding it in the middle of a marathon


That's the BEST way to ride it! Especially when everybody else on the train is running too


----------



## Iowamomof4

BigRed98 said:


> Per ED92 on twitter:
> 
> A decision of the CNDP (Public Debate) recently made public reveals the scale of the Walt Disney Studios Park expansion:
> 
> - Total size incl. backstage: 31 aces
> 
> - Lake surrounded by restaurants: 3 acres
> 
> - “Frozen Land”: 9,800m2 floor space
> 
> - “Star Wars Land”: 19,000m2 floor space



Gosh, I'm so sorry, but could someone tell me where "Walt Disney Studios Park" is? When did they announce someone was getting a Frozen Land?


----------



## BigRed98

Iowamomof4 said:


> Gosh, I'm so sorry, but could someone tell me where "Walt Disney Studios Park" is? When did they announce someone was getting a Frozen Land?



It's the second park in Disneyland Paris. Here's the official Disney Parks Blog announcement on the expansion: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ear-expansion-announced-for-disneyland-paris/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> Gosh, I'm so sorry, but could someone tell me where "Walt Disney Studios Park" is? When did they announce someone was getting a Frozen Land?



Both Paris and Hong Kong are getting Frozen lands


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Both Paris and Hong Kong are getting Frozen lands


And Tokyo is getting a Frozen expansion.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Coming Soon! Earl of Sandwich Returns for a Limited Time to Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort


----------



## Dean Marino

mcd2745 said:


> Any relation to Abe?


Nope - second cousin to Abe Normal .  (OK - JOKE JOKE JOKE) .


----------



## The Pho

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Coming Soon! Earl of Sandwich Returns for a Limited Time to Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort



This is just such a weird thing.  Earl was trying to open off property, but I assume Disney let them in on the major plans for the area to get them to come back.


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

romitaz said:


> They were booked up when we tried to reserve.


We will be there on Sunday! Can’t wait!


----------



## dina444444

The Pho said:


> This is just such a weird thing.  Earl was trying to open off property, but I assume Disney let them in on the major plans for the area to get them to come back.


Or is it possible that they are going to eventually open up elsewhere and are coming back to Disney in the mean time.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> Or is it possible that they are going to eventually open up elsewhere and are coming back to Disney in the mean time.


I’m going to go with this as the most likely thing.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Move it Shake it to end

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...t-party-coming-to-and-end-later-this-year.htm


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Move it Shake it to end
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...t-party-coming-to-and-end-later-this-year.htm


I really hope this is true. I can’t stand this street party.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sad news, several citizens of Hollywood contracts got cut and they will not be returning. Paige Turner, Dorma Nesmond, Dara Vamp, and Officer Prime Brody all end September 29th.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sad news, several citizens of Hollywood contracts got cut and they will not be returning. Paige Turner, Dorma Nesmond, Dara Vamp, and Officer Prime Brody all end September 29th.



Looks like usual end of fiscal year that really suck cuts are getting started....I think they've been cutting these positions for a while. It's unfortunate because these can be a lot of fun, but with the park so barebones (even with TSL) it's probably not surprising.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sad news, several citizens of Hollywood contracts got cut and they will not be returning. Paige Turner, Dorma Nesmond, Dara Vamp, and Officer Prime Brody all end September 29th.



Well they were one of the best parts of MGM so of course they had to go.  Guess I'll have to make sure to see them since I'm there for their last day.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sad news, several citizens of Hollywood contracts got cut and they will not be returning. Paige Turner, Dorma Nesmond, Dara Vamp, and Officer Prime Brody all end September 29th.


Sounds like the regular turn over of streetmosphere to keep things fresh.  There was a similar change last year.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OKW Lover said:


> Sounds like the regular turn over of streetmosphere to keep things fresh.  There was a similar change last year.


That was my thought as well.  I have to admit, that even though I think it's a really nice thing that they do at DHS and don't want to see them stop, I walk away from these folks most times that I see them.    It's all on me, but I just feel put on the spot in those interactions, and I've got places to go, attractions to ride!


----------



## ejgonz2

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I really hope this is true. I can’t stand this street party.



Yeah but young kids do and it sucks up some people throughout the day.  They’ll now be in lines for rides and character greets.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sad news, several citizens of Hollywood contracts got cut and they will not be returning. Paige Turner, Dorma Nesmond, Dara Vamp, and Officer Prime Brody all end September 29th.



Wish there was an “unlike” button - that really sucks as I always make time for watching them every trip and they are part of what makes DHS special to me - and losing things like this is what I feared with the “new” DHS

Dorms Nesmond was a favorite


Now if they get rid of Betty Shambles I might have to make a trip to protest


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

ejgonz2 said:


> Yeah but young kids do and it sucks up some people throughout the day.  They’ll now be in lines for rides and character greets.


I understand kids like this.

With my experience with the Street Party, I have never seen a large crowd actually standing around and watching this. Therefore, I doubt ride/character wait times will increase drastically with this leaving.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Sounds like the regular turn over of streetmosphere to keep things fresh.  There was a similar change last year.


There is no replacement planned at this time. So no keeping things fresh.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ziploc bag distribution to begin soon

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ribution-to-begin-soon-at-splash-mountain.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The per mile price for the Minnie Van is $2.75...

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/pricing-a...-at-wdw-now-in-effect-most-trips-now-over-30/


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The per mile price for the Minnie Van is $2.75...
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/pricing-a...-at-wdw-now-in-effect-most-trips-now-over-30/



Average price above the $25, is pretty much what I expected.  Quiet price increase, but I think a lot of the trips that we'd use it for are actually less now.  So maybe I'll use it more.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> Average price above the $25, is pretty much what I expected.  Quiet price increase, but I think a lot of the trips that we'd use it for are actually less now.  So maybe I'll use it more.


Curious -- do you use Uber or Lyft on a regular basis?  Since I do, there's no chance I'd pay more for this.  I guess I'm still just testing out my theories on who would actually pay for Minnie Vans (my assumption: 1) those who need guarantee of car seats, 2) those unfamiliar or uncomfortable with ride-share services, 3) those who just want to book all things Disney while in WDW).


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> There is no replacement planned at this time. So no keeping things fresh.


I thought I read somewhere that they are going to replace it with a Mickey Mouse themed something sometime in 2019.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sad news, several citizens of Hollywood contracts got cut and they will not be returning. Paige Turner, Dorma Nesmond, Dara Vamp, and Officer Prime Brody all end September 29th.


This just breaks my heart!! I LOVE watching them perform, especially Paige Turner. We were there in July when a lot of the power went out at DHS. The citizens of Hollywood were funny enough that we kept hanging around until they finished their shift. I even tweeted a cast compliment about how great they were. I sure wish they could find a place for them somewhere else.


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Curious -- do you use Uber or Lyft on a regular basis?  Since I do, there's no chance I'd pay more for this.  I guess I'm still just testing out my theories on who would actually pay for Minnie Vans (my assumption: 1) those who need guarantee of car seats, 2) those unfamiliar or uncomfortable with ride-share services, 3) those who just want to book all things Disney while in WDW).



We used it once last year during F&W to go from Beach Club to V&A and back. We were dressed up and thought it would be nice to be in something that was roomier and brand new and clean. Most of the Ubers/Lyfts and cabs in my town are not the nicest and the air freshener is overpowering, like they are trying to cover up cigarette smoke. I'm sure they are not all like that. We usually rent a car though but didn't on that trip. We don't even use rideshare or cabs much at home, because we hate waiting for them. We usually drive, even to the airport. It's so nice to be able to immediately get in your own car. However, we love driving and never seem to be too tired to do so.


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Curious -- do you use Uber or Lyft on a regular basis?  Since I do, there's no chance I'd pay more for this.  I guess I'm still just testing out my theories on who would actually pay for Minnie Vans (my assumption: 1) those who need guarantee of car seats, 2) those unfamiliar or uncomfortable with ride-share services, 3) those who just want to book all things Disney while in WDW).



I use Lyft and Uber often enough.  I've started using Lyft more often in Disney.  Used to be strictly busses but we've been having a lot more issues with bus timing in the past few years that it doesn't seem uncommon to be waiting over an hour for one these days.   So because of that we shifted into Lyft, I really don't like my time being wasted on transportation (which is why I miss the short lived Express Bus). 

I'm willing to use Minnie Vans periodically because they are cast members and the better drop off for Magic Kingdom.   I won't use them every time because they cost more than a normal Lyft, but one every so often is fine.  

Not sure I fit into one of your 3 blocks.       Also if I could take a Minnie Van to Universal I would just because I would be amused by it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Curious -- do you use Uber or Lyft on a regular basis?  Since I do, there's no chance I'd pay more for this.  I guess I'm still just testing out my theories on who would actually pay for Minnie Vans (my assumption: 1) those who need guarantee of car seats, 2) those unfamiliar or uncomfortable with ride-share services, 3) those who just want to book all things Disney while in WDW).



I have used ride sharing when traveling for work but would be much less comfortable when having my kids with me so I fall into your assumption 1.

Though we usually have a car so likely would never use it (we just are used to driving and don’t even have any ride sharing where we live so still have to drive everywhere)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> I use Lyft and Uber often enough.  I've started using Lyft more often in Disney.  Used to be strictly busses but we've been having a lot more issues with bus timing in the past few years that it doesn't seem uncommon to be waiting over an hour for one these days.   So because of that we shifted into Lyft, I really don't like my time being wasted on transportation (which is why I miss the short lived Express Bus).
> 
> I'm willing to use Minnie Vans periodically because they are cast members and the better drop off for Magic Kingdom.   I won't use them every time because they cost more than a normal Lyft, but one every so often is fine.
> 
> Not sure I fit into one of your 3 blocks.       Also if I could take a Minnie Van to Universal I would just because I would be amused by it.


I hear ya'. What's the better MK drop-off?  I missed that... I'd add that as an item 4)...


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I hear ya'. What's the better MK drop-off?  I missed that... I'd add that as an item 4)...


Lyft drops you off at TTC, Minnie Van picks up/drops you off at the bus stops at Magic Kingdom.  Although I have never used it for that, we just walk to Contemporary, if we don't want to wait for a Magic Kingdom bus.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> Lyft drops you off at TTC, Minnie Van picks up/drops you off at the bus stops at Magic Kingdom.  Although I have never used it for that, we just walk to Contemporary, if we don't want to wait for a Magic Kingdom bus.


Gotcha'.  With BLT/Contemporary being more strict now in my experience with ride-share drop-offs there, this does seem like a benefit.  OK.  My list officially has 4 items now! 

Who would pay extra for Minnie Vans vs. Uber/Lyft?

those who need guarantee of car seats
those unfamiliar or uncomfortable with ride-share services
those who just want to book all things Disney while in WDW
those going to MK -- to get the MK bus stop vs. TTC drop-off


----------



## rteetz

Amy11401 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that they are going to replace it with a Mickey Mouse themed something sometime in 2019.


I am referring to the citizens of Hollywood.


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> I am referring to the citizens of Hollywood.


Whoops.....sorry


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have used ride sharing when traveling for work but would be much less comfortable when having my kids with me so I fall into your assumption 1.
> 
> Though we usually have a car so likely would never use it (we just are used to driving and don’t even have any ride sharing where we live so still have to drive everywhere)



Less comfortable with it because they're in car seats? Or just a general trusting of strangers driving your kids scenario? I guess I've never thought twice about it but I only have the one and he doesn't even need a booster anymore. It is kind of a crapshoot but most of our drivers have been very cordial and welcoming. 



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Gotcha'.  With BLT/Contemporary being more strict now in my experience with ride-share drop-offs there, this does seem like a benefit.  OK.  My list officially has 4 items now!
> 
> Who would pay extra for Minnie Vans vs. Uber/Lyft?
> 
> those who need guarantee of car seats
> those unfamiliar or uncomfortable with ride-share services
> those who just want to book all things Disney while in WDW
> those going to MK -- to get the MK bus stop vs. TTC drop-off



Honestly if they're getting strict at the Contemporary I'd just either do Polynesian or Grand Flo and monorail over. Or maybe even Wilderness Lodge and bus or boat over, assuming you don't mind the additional leg and you're not wrangling multiple children.


----------



## The Pho

Roxyfire said:


> Honestly if they're getting strict at the Contemporary I'd just either do Polynesian or Grand Flo and monorail over. Or maybe even Wilderness Lodge and bus or boat over, assuming you don't mind the additional leg and you're not wrangling multiple children.



Once you're adding in a boat or a monorail, you might as well save the extra money and just Lyft directly to TTC at that point.  Unless your hotel is closer to the other resorts that is.


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The per mile price for the Minnie Van is $2.75...
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/pricing-a...-at-wdw-now-in-effect-most-trips-now-over-30/


We used Minnie van service yesterday morning and it was still the flat rate, by the afternoon the price structure had changed. It cost almost $30 to go from Animal Kingdom to Hollywood Studios.


----------



## Roxyfire

The Pho said:


> Once you're adding in a boat or a monorail, you might as well save the extra money and just Lyft directly to TTC at that point.



I totally agree, however people will make some irrational choices to "save time" or "save money." Personally, I'd rather just wait for the bus but that's just me.


----------



## CJK

Tinkerbell8956 said:


> We used Minnie van service yesterday morning and it was still the flat rate, by the afternoon the price structure had changed. It cost almost $30 to go from Animal Kingdom to Hollywood Studios.


Before requesting the Minnie Van, did you see the approximate price on the app first? I haven't used it yet, and would want to know the approximate price before booking. TIA!


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

CJK said:


> Before requesting the Minnie Van, did you see the approximate price on the app first? I haven't used it yet, and would want to know the approximate price before booking. TIA!


Yes, we were able to see the approximate price. We had a horrible experience earlier in the day taking a bus from MK to AK and were willing to pay just about anything at that point to NOT ride a bus to Hollywood Studios.


----------



## afan

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I really hope this is true. I can’t stand this street party.



They need to do something similar to DLP's princess v pirates.  The costumes were fantastic.  The song a bit annoying and repetitive but still fun.  Anything WDW does would be different because DLP has 4 small stages in their hub with their small main stage on the side.  I think princesses v villans would be huge and better than pirates. But just something different like that would be great.


----------



## The Pho

Roxyfire said:


> I totally agree, however people will make some irrational choices to "save time" or "save money." Personally, I'd rather just wait for the bus but that's just me.



I've done plenty of those irrational things.  Sometimes we don't feel like waiting for the Bus to Magic Kingdom so we'll walk from the Dolphin through Epcot and take the Monorail to the boat.   It takes more time but it keeps us moving so we stay happier.


----------



## Roxyfire

The Pho said:


> I've done plenty of those irrational things.  Sometimes we don't feel like waiting for the Bus to Magic Kingdom so we'll walk from the Dolphin through Epcot and take the Monorail to the boat.   It takes more time but it keeps us moving so we stay happier.



Yep same with traffic. All I'm saying is, it's an option to go to those other places. Plus it can be fun to check out other resorts even if you don't plan on staying there.


----------



## soniam

Tinkerbell8956 said:


> We used Minnie van service yesterday morning and it was still the flat rate, by the afternoon the price structure had changed. It cost almost $30 to go from Animal Kingdom to Hollywood Studios.



Yikes! I understand just not caring at some point though. Our first visit, we were leaving Epcot at park closing with our 6 year old. It started to thunder, so they shut down the monorail. We were staying at Poly and had taken the monorail over, no car. The buses hadn't shown up yet either; they still needed to call for them for the monorail resorts. The line was huge. We saw a town car sitting in the parking lot and approached him. We might have paid him $40 to get back to the hotel. It was the best money we ever spent.


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Curious -- do you use Uber or Lyft on a regular basis?  Since I do, there's no chance I'd pay more for this.  I guess I'm still just testing out my theories on who would actually pay for Minnie Vans (my assumption: 1) those who need guarantee of car seats, 2) those unfamiliar or uncomfortable with ride-share services, 3) those who just want to book all things Disney while in WDW).



Pretty much agree with this. The above post shows $40 from AKL to Contemporary. We just did lyft from Poly to AKL, and it was $9.50. Just never going to use a minnie-van ever again. I'm sure they'll still get people using it that don't know any better.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> Less comfortable with it because they're in car seats? Or just a general trusting of strangers driving your kids scenario? I guess I've never thought twice about it but I only have the one and he doesn't even need a booster anymore. It is kind of a crapshoot but most of our drivers have been very cordial and welcoming.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly if they're getting strict at the Contemporary I'd just either do Polynesian or Grand Flo and monorail over. Or maybe even Wilderness Lodge and bus or boat over, assuming you don't mind the additional leg and you're not wrangling multiple children.



Mostly for the car seats .  We have three kids that all need at least a booster


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More cuts, Rafikis Planet Watch is going seasonal...


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More cuts, Rafikis Planet Watch is going seasonal...



Wow. Was thinking of taking the kids there in Feb. we haven’t been there in a few years. I guess that’s out!


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More cuts, Rafikis Planet Watch is going seasonal...



Does that mean the train and everything it takes you to will be closed except during the busiest times of the year?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Does that mean the train and everything it takes you to will be closed except during the busiest times of the year?


From the sounds of it yes.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More cuts, Rafikis Planet Watch is going seasonal...


Seems like a good candidate for seasonal to me.  Is this ever busy?  Our family did it once many, many years ago and have had no interest since.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Another cut, Ending September 29th is the Captain Jack Sparrow Pirate Tutorial at MK.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Another cut, Ending September 29th is the Captain Jack Sparrow Pirate Tutorial at MK.


Are these endings confirmed by Disney?  Or are these things that they may just be cutting back for now with lighter Fall attendance expected and then having return later?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seems like a good candidate for seasonal to me.  Is this ever busy?  Our family did it once many, many years ago and have had no interest since.


I enjoyed it especially when they had the free tours. I liked seeing the animal procedures as well.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Are these endings confirmed by Disney?  Or are these things that they may just be cutting back for now with lighter Fall attendance expected and then having return later?


Disney won't confirm cuts like this. Much of this is on the hub and/or being told by cast working these places. I wouldn't expect them to return either.


----------



## j2thomason

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Are these endings confirmed by Disney?  Or are these things that they may just be cutting back for now with lighter Fall attendance expected and then having return later?


I know one of the Citizens of Hollywood posted on her Facebook page that after 18 years she would no longer be performing at DHS.


----------



## rteetz

j2thomason said:


> I know one of the Citizens of Hollywood posted on her Facebook page that after 18 years she would no longer be performing at DHS.


Yeah most of them were long time Disney employees. Very sad for them, I hope they find new positions.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I thought the pirate tutorial was cute... did always seem to have a crowd gathered for it. But I really wonder how many people actually were going to Rafiki.  Even those who like it -- how frequently did you actually go?


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More cuts, Rafikis Planet Watch is going seasonal...


Do you know when this is going to start?  This is one of my son's major requests for our trip in mid October. He loves trains and snakes. I think when I checked on the schedule this morning these experiences were open for the date we will be there.


----------



## j2thomason

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I thought the pirate tutorial was cute... did always seem to have a crowd gathered for it. But I really wonder how many people actually were going to Rafiki.  Even those who like it -- how frequently did you actually go?


I'm an annual passholder and 4-6 times a year. Of the 30ish times I've been to AK I've been to Rafiki's Planet Watch twice.


----------



## koala1966

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I thought the pirate tutorial was cute... did always seem to have a crowd gathered for it. But I really wonder how many people actually were going to Rafiki.  Even those who like it -- how frequently did you actually go?


We go to Rafiki's Planet watch almost every visit. The kids love the Wilderness Explorer activities, character greetings, and the petting zoo, and we like the vet procedures. Plus the train ride is nice.There are always people there when we go.


----------



## rteetz

Amy11401 said:


> Do you know when this is going to start?  This is one of my son's major requests for our trip in mid October. He loves trains and snakes. I think when I checked on the schedule this morning these experiences were open for the date we will be there.


September 29th is the last day.


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> September 29th is the last day.


For Rafiki's planet watch too?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Disney won't confirm cuts like this. Much of this is on the hub and/or being told by cast working these places. *I wouldn't expect them to return either.*


Things like *this* have been said a lot over the years when they flex down due to economy, attendance, whatever.  And eventually different new offerings come up or they do add back in some players in different roles.  While I feel badly for those who don't have another position with Disney at this point, this seems to me to be part of working in this industry.


----------



## rteetz

Amy11401 said:


> For Rafiki's planet watch too?


All of these cuts go into effect the 30th so the 29th is the last day of operation.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Things like *this* have been said a lot over the years when they flex down due to economy, attendance, whatever.  And eventually different new offerings come up or they do add back in some players in different roles.  While I feel badly for some who don't have another position with Disney at this point, this seems to me to be part of working in this industry.


I understand but a lot of these cuts are little things that make Disney what it is. The Citizens of Hollywood for example have been quite popular and were part of the theme of Sunset/Hollywood at DHS.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I understand but a lot of these cuts are little things that make Disney what it is. The Citizens of Hollywood for example have been quite popular and were part of the theme of Sunset/Hollywood at DHS.


And this is said every time, too.  Then eventually they add back in new "little things that make Disney what it is".  It's par for the course. Cyclical, almost.  I guess I'm just saying it's typical -- ebbs and flows -- and not a dramatic end to something that has always been.

We could search DIS and find these exact same discussions during the Great Recession. Then more "color" like this was added back in.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> And this is said every time, too.  Then eventually they add back in new "little things that make Disney what it is".  It's par for the course.


We will have to agree to disagree here. Disney isn't losing money by any means but I guess they have to pay for that Fox deal some how.


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> All of these cuts go into effect the 30th so the 29th is the last day of operation.


I just checked on the websites for attractions and now this afternoon Rafikis planet, etc is no longer listed....it now says schedule unavailable.   So they just pulled it from this morning.  The Boneyard is also listed the same way and it was listed as open this morning....so I wonder if staffing for that is also being cut and that will only be open seasonally?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> We will have to agree to disagree here. Disney isn't losing money by any means but I guess they have to pay for that Fox deal some how.


It's not quite a matter of agreeing to disagree on all of this -- if you search DIS way back to when I first joined these exact same discussions were taking place with a different impetus (recession).  And then the little things were added back in.  That's just history -- not really an opinion.

I guess it might be seen as a matter of opinion whether they should offset for the Fox deal at all?  That just doesn't strike me as realistic.


----------



## rteetz

Amy11401 said:


> I just checked on the websites for attractions and now this afternoon Rafikis planet, etc is no longer listed....it now says schedule unavailable.   So they just pulled it from this morning.  The Boneyard is also listed the same way and it was listed as open this morning....so I wonder if staffing for that is also being cut and that will only be open seasonally?


I haven't heard anything regarding that.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> I understand but a lot of these cuts are little things that make Disney what it is. The Citizens of Hollywood for example have been quite popular and were part of the theme of Sunset/Hollywood at DHS.


I'm sure it's a budget move, I am also shocked that they would take away anything from DHS before SWGE opens.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It's not quite a matter of agreeing to disagree on all of this -- if you search DIS way back to when I first joined these exact same discussions were taking place with a different impetus (recession).  And then the little things were added back in.  That's just history -- not really an opinion.
> 
> I guess it might be seen as a matter of opinion whether they should offset for the Fox deal at all?  That just doesn't strike me as realistic.


In the example of the Citizens of Hollywood they cut a good portion but not all of it. So why not just cut them all? They aren't hiring new cast for it as far as I am aware. Disney shouldn't have to make cuts to things that work and work well. And if they don't work replace it with something new. Now with the seasonal Rafikis Planet Watch the train and building will sit empty other than the animal hospital when they need it for procedures.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> In the example of the Citizens of Hollywood *they cut a good portion but not all of it*. So why not just cut them all? They aren't hiring new cast for it as far as I am aware. Disney shouldn't have to make cuts to things that work and work well. And if they don't work replace it with something new. Now with the *seasonal* Rafikis Planet Watch the train and building will sit empty other than the animal hospital when they need it for procedures.


I don't see anything wrong with either of *these* things.

And I disagree entirely with this: "Disney shouldn't have to make cuts to things that work and work well."  Maybe they have survey data that suggests it'll work just as well with half the staff.  Maybe they just want to cut costs now for larger reasons and will add them back in later.  Maybe they have other things in mind to introduce later that might work better than "well".

There are such greater forces at work than what we have visibility into.  I just think it's silly to draw definitive judgments without any of that knowledge.  We can like or hate the changes, but I don't see how we can really judge their wisdom in any informed way.

That's just my take after seeing many cuts and new offerings over 13+ years.  And whatever business school, MSF and some business experience is or isn't worth -- in the eye of the beholder, I'm sure!  I'll leave it there.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I don't see anything wrong with either of *these* things.
> 
> And I disagree entirely with this: "Disney shouldn't have to make cuts to things that work and work well."  Maybe they have survey data that suggests it'll work just as well with half the staff.  Maybe they just want to cut costs now for larger reasons and will add them back in later.  Maybe they have other things in mind to introduce later that might work better than "well".
> 
> There are such greater forces at work than what we have visibility into.  I just think it's silly to draw definitive judgments without any of that knowledge.  We can like or hate the changes, but I don't see how we can really judge their wisdom in any informed way.
> 
> That's just my take after seeing many cuts and new offerings over 13+ years.  I'll leave it there.


Not sure why empty areas are okay but whatever. And if things are coming why not introduce it when this ends? Its all about cutting costs for the end of the fiscal year. Its not about the long term entertainment plans. 

Yep agree to disagree.


----------



## ejgonz2

Amy11401 said:


> I just checked on the websites for attractions and now this afternoon Rafikis planet, etc is no longer listed....it now says schedule unavailable.   So they just pulled it from this morning.  The Boneyard is also listed the same way and it was listed as open this morning....so I wonder if staffing for that is also being cut and that will only be open seasonally?



I can’t imagine the boneyard going away. It can’t cost much and Pluto now meets there.


----------



## skier_pete

This all happens every year end of September and it's a shame every year. None worse than the year they closed Pleasure Island. 

We really like Rafiki's planet watch but now that DD is a teenager we rarely get out there. Honestly it's the time involved, since with the train ride back and forth you need to plan at least an hour plus to go out there and we never seem to have the time to do it. The fact that it is going seasonal though isn't necessarily the end of the world. They may pull it back to full time if the crowds start rolling in with Star Wars land starting up. Remember when they cut Fantasmic to only 2-3 times a week? 

Losing more citizens of hollywood is sad, but not a shocker. They cut some last year too, seems to be a slow death going on there. 

Pirates tutorial surprises me, with only really two CM how much money are they saving here? Hope the new muppets show survives at MK - they could certainly cut that with little "Cost" to the crowds. Compared to the cost of cutting "Move it, shake it" which is dozens of CM. 

Would be VERY surprise they close the boneyard - unless the lawyers do that. 

I would also expect that this has not been the last cut. At least one M&G will bite the dust. And we haven't heard from Epcot yet.


----------



## JK World

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Another cut, Ending September 29th is the Captain Jack Sparrow Pirate Tutorial at MK.


They are ruining my trip plans for Halloween! We were going to do this, MISI, and Rafiki's Planet Watch!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> This all happens every year end of September and it's a shame every year. None worse than the year they closed Pleasure Island.
> 
> We really like Rafiki's planet watch but now that DD is a teenager we rarely get out there. Honestly it's the time involved, since with the train ride back and forth you need to plan at least an hour plus to go out there and we never seem to have the time to do it. The fact that it is going seasonal though isn't necessarily the end of the world. They may pull it back to full time if the crowds start rolling in with Star Wars land starting up. Remember when they cut Fantasmic to only 2-3 times a week?
> 
> Losing more citizens of hollywood is sad, but not a shocker. They cut some last year too, seems to be a slow death going on there.
> 
> Pirates tutorial surprises me, with only really two CM how much money are they saving here? Hope the new muppets show survives at MK - they could certainly cut that with little "Cost" to the crowds. Compared to the cost of cutting "Move it, shake it" which is dozens of CM.
> 
> Would be VERY surprise they close the boneyard - unless the lawyers do that.
> 
> I would also expect that this has not been the last cut. At least one M&G will bite the dust. And we haven't heard from Epcot yet.


The area around Rafiki's has been looked at for expansion for a very long time as well. They could finally be looking more into that. 

The slow death is what kind of surprises me. Why not just kill it if thats the eventual plan?

Move It Shake It will eventually be replaced and doesn't close until December. 

Starlord and Groot are leaving DHS so that is one meet and greet.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OK... I can't resist one more after reading your last response... 



rteetz said:


> Not sure why empty areas are okay but whatever.


That's an argument against ANYTHING every being seasonal -- I don't think that makes sense.



rteetz said:


> And if things are coming why not introduce it when this ends?


Because, as I said, they are obviously motivated to cut costs now.  They may not have plans yet for what comes next -- never said they did.  But 13+ years of history and DIS discussions show that eventually they do add back new (often similar) offerings later.



rteetz said:


> cutting costs for the end of the fiscal year.


So presumably an annual occurrence... then why get worked up?  It hasn't been a steady drain of these offerings year over year or none like them would exist now! It has been up and down... so presumably if driven by fiscal year end it will come back up as it has in the past.



rteetz said:


> Yep agree to disagree.


Not everything is erased by this statement... doesn't replace the need for reasoning. 

But now I promise I'm done -- this is a news and not a debate thread.  Thanks for indulging.  Time for dinner!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> This all happens every year end of September and it's a shame every year. None worse than the year they closed Pleasure Island.
> 
> We really like Rafiki's planet watch but now that DD is a teenager we rarely get out there. Honestly it's the time involved, since with the train ride back and forth you need to plan at least an hour plus to go out there and we never seem to have the time to do it. The fact that it is going seasonal though isn't necessarily the end of the world. They may pull it back to full time if the crowds start rolling in with Star Wars land starting up. Remember when they cut Fantasmic to only 2-3 times a week?
> 
> Losing more citizens of hollywood is sad, but not a shocker. They cut some last year too, seems to be a slow death going on there.
> 
> Pirates tutorial surprises me, with only really two CM how much money are they saving here? Hope the new muppets show survives at MK - they could certainly cut that with little "Cost" to the crowds. Compared to the cost of cutting "Move it, shake it" which is dozens of CM.
> 
> Would be VERY surprise they close the boneyard - unless the lawyers do that.
> 
> I would also expect that this has not been the last cut. At least one M&G will bite the dust. And we haven't heard from Epcot yet.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So presumably an annual occurrence... then why get worked up? It hasn't been a steady drain of these offerings year over year or none like them would exist now! It has been up and down... so presumably if driven by fiscal year end it will come back up as it has in the past.


Because it shouldn't have to be an annual occurrence. There are plenty of other areas to make cuts (especially in behind the scenes areas).


----------



## Amy11401

JK World said:


> They are ruining my trip plans for Halloween! We were going to do this, MISI, and Rafiki's Planet Watch!


It has put a damper on some of our plans for mid October also.  I am going to wait awhile to break the news to my son.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> The area around Rafiki's has been looked at for expansion for a very long time as well. They could finally be looking more into that.
> 
> The slow death is what kind of surprises me. Why not just kill it if thats the eventual plan?
> 
> Move It Shake It will eventually be replaced and doesn't close until December.
> 
> Starlord and Groot are *leaving DHS so that is one meet and greet*.



Seemed relevant if true... 

"Apparently, I am hearing rumors that Ralph and Vanelope are set to return to Walt Disney World and possibly Disneyland by November!"
https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...pdated-9-11-18.3549330/page-128#post-59743400


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seemed relevant if true...
> 
> "Apparently, I am hearing rumors that Ralph and Vanelope are set to return to Walt Disney World and possibly Disneyland by November!"
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...pdated-9-11-18.3549330/page-128#post-59743400


If Ralph and Vanelope come they would be at Epcot as far as I know.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> The area around Rafiki's has been looked at for expansion for a very long time as well. They could finally be looking more into that.



Rteetz confirms zootopia is coming to AK!!


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> Rteetz confirms zootopia is coming to AK!!


Not quite...

Also side note: I don't think Zootopia would fit in AK at all.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> If Ralph and Vanelope come they would be at Epcot as far as I know.



In addition to or instead of Joy/Sadness or Baymax?


----------



## rteetz

ejgonz2 said:


> In addition to or instead of Joy/Sadness or Baymax?


I haven't heard anything for sure yet.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More cuts, Rafikis Planet Watch is going seasonal...





rteetz said:


> The area around Rafiki's has been looked at for expansion for a very long time as well. They could finally be looking more into that.
> 
> The slow death is what kind of surprises me. Why not just kill it if thats the eventual plan?
> 
> Move It Shake It will eventually be replaced and doesn't close until December.
> 
> Starlord and Groot are leaving DHS so that is one meet and greet.



Well now I'd be pretty surprised if Rafiki isn't closed permanently for a new expansion.  It's a ton of land, enough for multiple expansions depending on the layout.   It's how it started for Stitch as well, although we still have no replacement for that.


----------



## Dean Marino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The per mile price for the Minnie Van is $2.75...
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/pricing-a...-at-wdw-now-in-effect-most-trips-now-over-30/


MEARS Cab for us....

Being a licensed CAB - Millage + time is a regulated element.
Data for others on our typical routes:

1)  WL to GF:  About $15 a leg, with solid 20% tip.
2)  WL to Contemporary - again, about $15 a leg, with solid 20% tip.
3)  WL to DOLPHIN - about $28 a leg, with solid 20% tip.

All party of TWO, no baby seats.

Now - a warning..... if the roads at WDW are screwed up, due to a wreck, or Special event?  YES - HERE a MV could be of value:  No charge for TIME.  We HAVE gone from the MK to WL during a "special event" disaster, and spent $40 in CAB fare, for two, one way, due to TIME.

So - got a mob?  LOTS of baby's?  WDW Roads all screwed up?  Yup, Mini-Van is for you.
Couple?  Not carrying a Trevechet to assault a castle?  Ehhhhh - have those GREAT CM's call you a MEARS Cab .


----------



## Sweettears

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Seems like a good candidate for seasonal to me.  Is this ever busy?  Our family did it once many, many years ago and have had no interest since.


I agree. It seems like land that would be a good target for AK expansion. Maybe this is a test moving in that direction to find out how many people care.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

So...Will the Rafiki meet & greet move? That is one of the reasons why I go to Rafiki’s Planet Watch.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> So...Will the Rafiki meet & greet move? That is one of the reasons why I go to Rafiki’s Planet Watch.


No.


----------



## afan

********** said:


> I would also expect that this has not been the last cut. At least one M&G will bite the dust.



Guessing Rafiki fits that bill since he meets in his planet watch.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> Guessing Rafiki fits that bill since he meets in his planet watch.


As well as Doc McStuffins.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> As well as Doc McStuffins.



Didn't know she was out there, makes sense.  Isn't she still at DHS, not just as part of the H&V Dis Jr meal thing?  I don't worry about characters for the most part until I'm actually at the parks.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> Didn't know she was out there, makes sense.  Isn't she still at DHS, not just as part of the H&V Dis Jr meal thing?  I don't worry about characters for the most part until I'm actually at the parks.


Not sure if she meets there as well but she definitely meets at RPW. I know she is part of the meal.


----------



## danikoski

JK World said:


> They are ruining my trip plans for Halloween! We were going to do this, MISI, and Rafiki's Planet Watch!



To me, even though these cuts don't effect me at this time, the short notice of what is getting cut is the most frustrating. WDW wants people to plans way in advance, yet these cuts are coming less than 30 days out of some people's trips. I recognize that Disney has the disclaimer that things will change, but it kind of stinks that their business model for guests is advance plan, but there business respect for that practice is minimal.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

danikoski said:


> To me, even though these cuts don't effect me at this time, the short notice of what is getting cut is the most frustrating. WDW wants people to plans way in advance, yet these cuts are coming less than 30 days out of some people's trips. I recognize that Disney has the disclaimer that things will change, but it kind of stinks that their business model for guests is advance plan, but there business respect for that practice is minimal.


The last minute stuff does get to me at times, but obviously as a business they can’t be constrained by only being able to make decisions today and putting them in effect 6mos from now! Then they’d be accused of not reacting fast enough to business realities and there would be all kinds of side effects from that. 

With these cuts, to be honest, I can’t imagine a large fraction of guests will see changes to their plans. At least not so far. Doesn’t make it less annoying for those people — I’ve been there!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afan said:


> Didn't know she was out there, makes sense.  Isn't she still at DHS, not just as part of the H&V Dis Jr meal thing?  I don't worry about characters for the most part until I'm actually at the parks.



She definitely had a meet area at DHS - sort of in between where the Disney Jr show is and the Launch Bay.  Along with Sofia the First and others (we’ve done it a few times)

Though I assume that is where Vampirina will meet eventually so she might be gone from there as well at some point


----------



## Ambehnke

Amy11401 said:


> It has put a damper on some of our plans for mid October also.  I am going to wait awhile to break the news to my son.


I was hoping to plan an awesome trip to WDW for mine and my daughter’s birthdays in Jan. We just got our vacation approved so we haven’t booked yet and we’re just going to wait for 2019 deals to drop in early Oct. It’s looking more and more like it might not be awesome and maybe we should reconsider where we should go. It was going to be a trip all about me and my daughter to begin with and now my train loving son would have NO train since the MK railroad will be closed too. Poor guy— the one at our local zoo was broken all summer and every time we went he looked like he could cry! My kids loved Rafikis. Rafiki is their fave m&g (and chip and dale when they were there) and they love brushing the goats. Seeing as I have one kid that’s only 40 inches it’s nice to have some things to do with her while her bro gets to ride fop and Everest too. Now we’d pay Disney prices for her to basically play in the boneyard all day. Especially since Kali will probably be closed too. AK is MY fave park but maybe won’t be able to justify it on my birthday trip. Or even justify a bday trip. I think if Disney is looking to boost attendance they should not be cutting offerings. It’s making me reconsider my trip and I’m a Disney nut. I can’t imagine what other people who are just starting to research and come up with these threads about closures would think.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> Yeah most of them were long time Disney employees. Very sad for them, I hope they find new positions.


Probably a technicality, but I understood these were equity actors employed by an agency, not directly by Disney.  And just to be clear, not all of The Citizens of Hollywood have been let go.  There are just fewer of them now.


Dean Marino said:


> MEARS Cab for us....


Wondering how much they charge per mile.


----------



## ejgonz2

Have we heard officially who’s leaving H&V for Vampirina?


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Probably a technicality, but I understood these were equity actors employed by an agency, not directly by Disney.  And just to be clear, not all of The Citizens of Hollywood have been let go.  There are just fewer of them now.
> 
> Wondering how much they charge per mile.


Which still isn’t good. It takes away from what the citizens are.


----------



## Animal

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> ...obviously as a business they can’t be constrained by only being able to make decisions today and putting them in effect 6mos from now! Then they’d be accused of not reacting fast enough to business realities and there would be all kinds of side effects from that.


Make that 6 months two years, and then you have their approach to cast member retention and labor negotiations.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hilton Head to be closed through September 18th

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-remain-closed-through-at-least-september-18/


----------



## beer dave

The Pho said:


> Well now I'd be pretty surprised if Rafiki isn't closed permanently for a new expansion.  It's a ton of land, enough for multiple expansions depending on the layout.   It's how it started for Stitch as well, although we still have no replacement for that.



And then they can re route the train to AKL.........


----------



## skier_pete

Ambehnke said:


> I was hoping to plan an awesome trip to WDW for mine and my daughter’s birthdays in Jan. We just got our vacation approved so we haven’t booked yet and we’re just going to wait for 2019 deals to drop in early Oct. It’s looking more and more like it might not be awesome and maybe we should reconsider where we should go. It was going to be a trip all about me and my daughter to begin with and now my train loving son would have NO train since the MK railroad will be closed too. Poor guy— the one at our local zoo was broken all summer and every time we went he looked like he could cry! My kids loved Rafikis. Rafiki is their fave m&g (and chip and dale when they were there) and they love brushing the goats. Seeing as I have one kid that’s only 40 inches it’s nice to have some things to do with her while her bro gets to ride fop and Everest too. Now we’d pay Disney prices for her to basically play in the boneyard all day. Especially since Kali will probably be closed too. AK is MY fave park but maybe won’t be able to justify it on my birthday trip. Or even justify a bday trip. I think if Disney is looking to boost attendance they should not be cutting offerings. It’s making me reconsider my trip and I’m a Disney nut. I can’t imagine what other people who are just starting to research and come up with these threads about closures would think.



Not to downplay your disappointment, because I certainly can understand it...but the number of people that would likely cancel their Disney trip because they close Rafiki's Planet Watch I'm sure can be counted on one hand. My advice to you though - especially if you DO cancel - is to call Disney and let them know that is the case. Enough negative feedback and they may return it to full time operation soon enough.


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> She definitely had a meet area at DHS - sort of in between where the Disney Jr show is and the Launch Bay.  Along with Sofia the First and others (we’ve done it a few times)
> 
> Though I assume that is where Vampirina will meet eventually so she might be gone from there as well at some point



I'll have to see if she still has one so I can meet her then.  I'd wanted to last trip but didn't think I'd have time before my friend was done with the star wars stuff she was doing.  Only thing I wished I'd done.


----------



## Ambehnke

********** said:


> Not to downplay your disappointment, because I certainly can understand it...but the number of people that would likely cancel their Disney trip because they close Rafiki's Planet Watch I'm sure can be counted on one hand. My advice to you though - especially if you DO cancel - is to call Disney and let them know that is the case. Enough negative feedback and they may return it to full time operation soon enough.


Yeah it’s not just the closing of that. And I realize that most wouldn’t cancel for that reason but if you are googling January WDW and you see that last year the lines were so long, complaints about garbages overflowing because I’d staffing etc, then add the closing/canceling of so much it seems like a disappointing time to go. Not the way to get their crowd numbers back oin the upswing, unless they just don’t care about that til Star Wars and 50th. We typically go in summer because I’m a teacher. We will still go without Rafiki, just might wait until there is more to do and go somewhere I can gaurentee nice weather in Jan. Still need to decide


----------



## Amy11401

Ambehnke said:


> I was hoping to plan an awesome trip to WDW for mine and my daughter’s birthdays in Jan. We just got our vacation approved so we haven’t booked yet and we’re just going to wait for 2019 deals to drop in early Oct. It’s looking more and more like it might not be awesome and maybe we should reconsider where we should go. It was going to be a trip all about me and my daughter to begin with and now my train loving son would have NO train since the MK railroad will be closed too. Poor guy— the one at our local zoo was broken all summer and every time we went he looked like he could cry! My kids loved Rafikis. Rafiki is their fave m&g (and chip and dale when they were there) and they love brushing the goats. Seeing as I have one kid that’s only 40 inches it’s nice to have some things to do with her while her bro gets to ride fop and Everest too. Now we’d pay Disney prices for her to basically play in the boneyard all day. Especially since Kali will probably be closed too. AK is MY fave park but maybe won’t be able to justify it on my birthday trip. Or even justify a bday trip. I think if Disney is looking to boost attendance they should not be cutting offerings. It’s making me reconsider my trip and I’m a Disney nut. I can’t imagine what other people who are just starting to research and come up with these threads about closures would think.


I feel bad for your son.  Lucky for us the train in MK is supposed to be open when we are there in mid October but the hours still are not listed yet so I don't feel like we are out of the clear yet.  DS will flip out if all the steam trains are closed at the last minute.  His top things he was looking forward to for  our Disney  trip were to ride the train in AK, see the snakes in AK, ride the train in MK and ride Slinky Dog Dash.  I guess what makes it even worse is this was dropped less than a month before we leave.  The other thing is unlike some people on here this is our first trip and if we go again it won't be for several years.


----------



## Ambehnke

This article is not in line with what we are hearing. Wonder where they got their info? And possibly two Mary Poppins rides? I think they are delusional. 
http://www.disneydining.com/mary-poppins-ride-rumored-for-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

Ambehnke said:


> This article is not in line with what we are hearing. Wonder where they got their info? And possibly two Mary Poppins rides? I think they are delusional.
> http://www.disneydining.com/mary-poppins-ride-rumored-for-walt-disney-world/


Definitely not two rides.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ambehnke said:


> I was hoping to plan an awesome trip to WDW for mine and my daughter’s birthdays in Jan. We just got our vacation approved so we haven’t booked yet and we’re just going to wait for 2019 deals to drop in early Oct. It’s looking more and more like it might not be awesome and maybe we should reconsider where we should go. It was going to be a trip all about me and my daughter to begin with and now my train loving son would have NO train since the MK railroad will be closed too. Poor guy— the one at our local zoo was broken all summer and every time we went he looked like he could cry! My kids loved Rafikis. Rafiki is their fave m&g (and chip and dale when they were there) and they love brushing the goats. Seeing as I have one kid that’s only 40 inches it’s nice to have some things to do with her while her bro gets to ride fop and Everest too. Now we’d pay Disney prices for her to basically play in the boneyard all day. Especially since Kali will probably be closed too. AK is MY fave park but maybe won’t be able to justify it on my birthday trip. Or even justify a bday trip. I think if Disney is looking to boost attendance they should not be cutting offerings. It’s making me reconsider my trip and I’m a Disney nut. I can’t imagine what other people who are just starting to research and come up with these threads about closures would think.



Quick point about the railroad - my understanding is the train will be parked at the Main St station and will allow for some good photo opportunities witch the engineers, etc.  

I know not the same as riding the train but if your son is like mine he would love the chance to get close to the engine and the engineers and stuff


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ambehnke said:


> This article is not in line with what we are hearing. Wonder where they got their info? And possibly two Mary Poppins rides? I think they are delusional.
> http://www.disneydining.com/mary-poppins-ride-rumored-for-walt-disney-world/



Sounds like they have stale info as the dark ride concept they cite sounds like what Tony Baxter developed about 40 years ago


----------



## Ambehnke

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sounds like they have stale info as the dark ride concept they cite sounds like what Tony Baxter developed about 40 years ago


Very stale. Ha!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Posted in gondola thread as well.. thought folks here might like to see, too...

——

I can see it!!! ;-)

(Gondola partially uncovered)

https://twitter.com/chipandcompany/status/1041352728713281537


----------



## j2thomason

OKW Lover said:


> Probably a technicality, but I understood these were equity actors employed by an agency, not directly by Disney. And just to be clear, not all of The Citizens of Hollywood have been let go. There are just fewer of them now.



Paige Turner posted on her Facebook page that she will now be a "sub" citizen. She also made a comment about her role changing. So it sounds as if they may possibly be offered other positions elsewhere.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Posted in gondola thread as well.. thought folks here might like to see, too...
> 
> ——
> 
> I can see it!!! ;-)
> 
> (Gondola partially uncovered)
> 
> https://twitter.com/chipandcompany/status/1041352728713281537



oh you gondola ... such a tease


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 SeaWorld and Busch Gardens Offer Discounts to Visitors Displaced by Hurricane Florence


----------



## rteetz

Hong Kong Disneyland suffered some damage from Typhoon Mangkhut. Mostly trees and such down but will take a little bit to clean up.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> Hong Kong Disneyland suffered some damage from Typhoon Mangkhut. Mostly trees and such down but will take a little bit to clean up.


I was wondering how the park fared.  We were there last year when a typhoon hit but it wasn't a huge event.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mary Poppins Returns trailer!

https://twitter.com/gma/status/1041671486451408896?s=21


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mary Poppins Returns trailer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/gma/status/1041671486451408896?s=21


 Cannot wait to see this!! Thank you for sharing this new trailer!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mary Poppins Returns trailer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/gma/status/1041671486451408896?s=21




I love the scenes with the animation added and love that they have the same *feel* as the original .. glad they didn't go to 3D animation or anything


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> I love the scenes with the animation added and love that they have the same *feel* as the original .. glad they didn't go to 3D animation or anything



Yes, suddenly very interested-well even more than before anyway..


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I love the scenes with the animation added and love that they have the same *feel* as the original .. glad they didn't go to 3D animation or anything


Agreed. I’m still a bit unsure on the music but thats probably because the original soundtrack is practically perfect in every way.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mary Poppins Returns trailer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/gma/status/1041671486451408896?s=21



I am totally mistrustful of this movie but holy cow if they aren't nailing just about every aspect of it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Agreed. I’m still a bit unsure on the music but that probably *because the original soundtrack is practically perfect in every way*.










But I do agree - I think until the soundtrack is out and you start listening to the songs a few times it is hard to fully get into that aspect


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hong Kong Disneyland is closed today due to Typhoon cleanup. They are unsure whether they will open tomorrow or not.


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> I am totally mistrustful of this movie but holy cow if they aren't nailing just about every aspect of it.



DVDyke yes  , but was hoping Andrews was in there somewhere as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hong Kong Disneyland is closed today due to Typhoon cleanup. They are unsure whether they will open tomorrow or not.



any word if this will impact/delay the additions and other construction they are doing there?

I know sometimes weather can have a greater impact on construction than on existing structures


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> any word if this will impact/delay the additions and other construction they are doing there?
> 
> I know sometimes weather can have a greater impact on construction than on existing structures


Haven’t heard anything about that yet.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Christmas Shoppe at MK under refurbishment 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/photo...lde-christmas-shoppe-begins-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Date set for European regulators to vote on Fox/Disney deal 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/date-set-for-european-regulators-to-approve-disney-and-fox-deal/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney extends armed forces salute ticket offer

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...icket-discounts-to-dod-civilians-contractors/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Get in line now for the newest Disney Parks 
Funko Pop

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/limited-e...oming-to-walt-disney-world-on-september-22nd/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Rivers of America refilled

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-ri...ion-wraps-up-river-refilled-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New coin purses at the parks

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-new-alice-in-wonderland-mickey-themed-purses-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

https://micechat.com/206431-disneyland-news-and-photo-update-the-walls-of-change/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Images from Hong Kong Disneyland 

http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2018/09/photos-hong-kong-disneyland-devastated.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Employees laid off in Disney Consumer Products division 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2018/09/17/disney-consumer-products-interactive-media-layoffs/


----------



## jlundeen

Is there a dedicated thread for this issue?  I'll be happy to take my question there....

Is anyone else still having trouble with the website and the app?  I haven't seen any improvements for quite a while - still no friends and family list (however they do appear on the page where you can make FPs, and I confirmed in the online chat that everyone is still linked to my account), and my reservations list is still not correct.  Not a showstopper for me right now as I can see all the ADRs I made (under my name - the one under another of the travelers name is not showing up), and their Dolphin reservation is still not showing up.  Wondering where this is now...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jlundeen said:


> Is there a dedicated thread for this issue?  I'll be happy to take my question there....
> 
> Is anyone else still having trouble with the website and the app?  I haven't seen any improvements for quite a while - still no friends and family list (however they do appear on the page where you can make FPs, and I confirmed in the online chat that everyone is still linked to my account), and my reservations list is still not correct.  Not a showstopper for me right now as I can see all the ADRs I made (under my name - the one under another of the travelers name is not showing up), and their Dolphin reservation is still not showing up.  Wondering where this is now...


I've been following this one some... https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...sney-experience.3705911/page-16#post-59746360

Sounds like a lot of variability in experience...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Is there a dedicated thread for this issue?  I'll be happy to take my question there....
> 
> Is anyone else still having trouble with the website and the app?  I haven't seen any improvements for quite a while - still no friends and family list (however they do appear on the page where you can make FPs, and I confirmed in the online chat that everyone is still linked to my account), and my reservations list is still not correct.  Not a showstopper for me right now as I can see all the ADRs I made (under my name - the one under another of the travelers name is not showing up), and their Dolphin reservation is still not showing up.  Wondering where this is now...





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've been following this one some... https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...sney-experience.3705911/page-16#post-59746360
> 
> Sounds like a lot of variability in experience...



Was going to point you to the same thread that @MickeyMinnieMom did 


I think there is just more venting and commiserating about the issue here  .... also some speculation/reports that these issues might be related to a major IT upgrade which might be related to the implementation of a new ticket pricing structure


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hong Kong Disneyland is closed today due to Typhoon cleanup. They are unsure whether they will open tomorrow or not.





rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Images from Hong Kong Disneyland
> 
> http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2018/09/photos-hong-kong-disneyland-devastated.html?m=1


Those pictures actually don't look bad.  Because HKDL is on an island the CM's who work there mostly have to come by ferry.  That means that during bad weather (we were there during a typhoon last year) the park is closed because that the CM's can't get there.  That would hamper cleanup efforts too.  What the pictures show outside the park appears to be some debris that can be swept up, with a few trees/poles that need to be straightened.


----------



## jlundeen

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've been following this one some... https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...sney-experience.3705911/page-16#post-59746360
> 
> Sounds like a lot of variability in experience...





TheMaxRebo said:


> Was going to point you to the same thread that @MickeyMinnieMom did
> 
> 
> I think there is just more venting and commiserating about the issue here  .... also some speculation/reports that these issues might be related to a major IT upgrade which might be related to the implementation of a new ticket pricing structure


Thanks to you both for the link!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Limited time Halloween Cocktails available at Jock Lindsey's hangar bar (though no dates available yet for when available):

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/limited-time-halloween-cocktails-at-jock-lindseys-hangar-bar/


Looks like they have the green poison apple glow cube vs the purple one available at the Carthay Circle bar


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Meet Merida at Edinburgh Castle on Disney Cruise Line

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...h-castle/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0913180919180009C


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Mary Poppins Returns trailer!


I had my doubts about this whole concept... But, WOW! I'm impressed. I can't wait for December 19th!


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mary Poppins Returns trailer!
> 
> https://twitter.com/gma/status/1041671486451408896?s=21



I was a doubter/skeptic, but this trailer may have just changed my mind! 



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Images from Hong Kong Disneyland
> 
> http://disneyandmore.blogspot.com/2018/09/photos-hong-kong-disneyland-devastated.html?m=1





OKW Lover said:


> Those pictures actually don't look bad.  Because HKDL is on an island the CM's who work there mostly have to come by ferry.  That means that during bad weather (we were there during a typhoon last year) the park is closed because that the CM's can't get there.  That would hamper cleanup efforts too.  What the pictures show outside the park appears to be some debris that can be swept up, with a few trees/poles that need to be straightened.



See, I thought it looked pretty bad. I guess the bright side is that it’s just trees, kind of like Irma at WDW last year. Hopefully the attractions are intact.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Meet Merida at Edinburgh Castle on Disney Cruise Line
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...h-castle/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0913180919180009C


Literally just got back from a trip to Scotland where I pretended to be Merida 85% of the time. This would have been amazing!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Tiki Birdland said:


> I had my doubts about this whole concept... But, WOW! I'm impressed. I can't wait for December 19th!


I still have my doubts, but this does seem faithful to the original in ways that I would have hoped. 

But there will only ever be one MP for our family.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

All-New Nighttime Fireworks Spectacular to Replace ‘IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth’ as Part of the Transformation of Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Illuminations will end in 2019

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...earth-as-part-of-the-transformation-of-epcot/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> All-New Nighttime Fireworks Spectacular to Replace ‘IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth’ as Part of the Transformation of Epcot





rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Illuminations will end in 2019
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...earth-as-part-of-the-transformation-of-epcot/



Well, we new it was coming but this makes it feel real

Couple of things I took away / am over-analyzing:

- says 2nd Half of 2019 and also "currently planned to run to the end of summer 2019" - so a bit more specific time frame for people wondering if they will get to say "good bye" during their next trip
- the line "The Disney Parks Live Entertainment team is already busy creating new thrills to debut immediately following the conclusion of “IllumiNations,” " ... tells me there will not be a temporary show that I know there were some rumors of and also that the replacement won't just be "Illuminations: Something other than Reflections of Earth" but something more different and they are dropping the "Illuminations" brand all together
- "During the coming year, we’ll be celebrating this classic show, so you still have plenty of time to experience it again and again, as excitement builds for what’s next."  .... a.k.a. merchandising, merchandising,  merchandising ... a.k.a., who wants a special cupcake?!?!?!

While I am truly sad to see it go, twenty years is a really good run for a theme park show and I am cautiously optimistic for what will replace it

note: PLEASE don't go too IP heavy!!!  I really enjoyed Happily Ever After but I don't need Happily Ever After: EPCOT!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> All-New Nighttime Fireworks Spectacular to Replace ‘IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth’ as Part of the Transformation of Epcot





rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Illuminations will end in 2019
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...earth-as-part-of-the-transformation-of-epcot/



My heart is completely sad by this news even if we have been expecting it. I'm just happy that I will get to see this show through at least half of next year.   

I only hope that the Holiday Fireworks (New Years Eve/4th of July) will stay the same.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, we new it was coming but this makes it feel real
> 
> Couple of things I took away / am over-analyzing:
> 
> - says 2nd Half of 2019 and also "currently planned to run to the end of summer 2019" - so a bit more specific time frame for people wondering if they will get to say "good bye" during their next trip
> - the line "The Disney Parks Live Entertainment team is already busy creating new thrills to debut immediately following the conclusion of “IllumiNations,” " ... tells me there will not be a temporary show that I know there were some rumors of and also that the replacement won't just be "Illuminations: Something other than Reflections of Earth" but something more different and they are dropping the "Illuminations" brand all together
> - "During the coming year, we’ll be celebrating this classic show, so you still have plenty of time to experience it again and again, as excitement builds for what’s next."  .... a.k.a. merchandising, merchandising,  merchandising ... a.k.a., who wants a special cupcake?!?!?!
> 
> While I am truly sad to see it go, twenty years is a really good run for a theme park show and I am cautiously optimistic for what will replace it
> 
> note: PLEASE don't go too IP heavy!!!  I really enjoyed Happily Ever After but I don't need Happily Ever After: EPCOT!


Well the temp show rumor had that starting much sooner. 

I wouldn’t read too much into the naming yet. 

As for the new show I hope there is no IP at all.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> - "During the coming year, we’ll be celebrating this classic show, so you still have plenty of time to experience it again and again, as excitement builds for what’s next."  .... a.k.a. merchandising, merchandising,  merchandising ... a.k.a., who wants a special cupcake?!?!?!


This is probably the only Disney Nighttime Show I would buy the "farewell merchandise" for. It has been my favorite show at Walt Disney World for years!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well the temp show rumor had that starting much sooner.
> 
> I wouldn’t read too much into the naming yet.
> 
> As for the new show I hope there is no IP at all.




I mean, I pretty clearly indicated I was over-analyzing it


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Illuminations will end in 2019
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...earth-as-part-of-the-transformation-of-epcot/


Looking forward to a change!!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

We’re booked for mid-Sep 2019.  Fully prepared for that to be a ‘gap periid’ In nighttime entertainment at Epcot.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Looking forward to a change!!!



Me too! I haven’t watched WDW fireworks shows in years. But I’ll definitely check out the new version once (although I’ve yet to watch HEA... I rather be in shorter ride lines).


----------



## jade1

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> All-New Nighttime Fireworks Spectacular to Replace ‘IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth’ as Part of the Transformation of Epcot



Thanks for the update, its getting to be time IMO.


----------



## The Pho

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> All-New Nighttime Fireworks Spectacular to Replace ‘IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth’ as Part of the Transformation of Epcot


The notice they're giving is great.  Let's people that love the show plenty of time to plan a final trip down to see it.  Way better handled than Universe and Great Movie Ride.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> We’re booked for mid-Sep 2019.  Fully prepared for that to be a ‘gap periid’ In nighttime entertainment at Epcot.




well, the article specifically is worded as: "The Disney Parks Live Entertainment team is already busy creating new thrills to debut immediately following the conclusion of “IllumiNations,” continuing the tradition of nightly entertainment on the World Showcase Lagoon."

I take that to mean no gap period between the old and new shows (or at the very least, very minimal)


----------



## Tigger's ally

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> My heart is completely sad by this news even if we have been expecting it. I'm just happy that I will get to see this show through at least half of next year.
> 
> I only hope that the Holiday Fireworks (New Years Eve/4th of July) will stay the same.



I too will get to see it a few times before it leaves, that will be rough.  Also note to self, save airfare $ and hotel $ for one day flight for last showing.  I need to be there for that


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Illuminations will end in 2019
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...earth-as-part-of-the-transformation-of-epcot/


I was running numbers this morning about upgrading to an annual pass and was on the fence. This news guarantees me another trip in the summer to see it again and maybe even the last performance. AP life, here I come (again)!


----------



## closetmickey

Tinkerbell8956 said:


> We used Minnie van service yesterday morning and it was still the flat rate, by the afternoon the price structure had changed. It cost almost $30 to go from Animal Kingdom to Hollywood Studios.


That’s crazy! I just priced that ride using UBER (on a weekday afternoon) Their standard vehicle is $8.42, their larger XL is $14.73 and their luxury SUV is $17.59. Highway robbery!!


----------



## mcd2745

I love Illuminations. However, a change is overdue.



> As regular readers know, we’ve got big plans for our multi-year transformation of Epcot, with *new experiences that will “Wow!” guests while keeping true to the original vision of the park.* And the all-new nighttime fireworks spectacular coming to Epcot’s World Showcase Lagoon will be part of the park’s exciting evolution.



The first part of the bolded statement, I have confidence in. The second part...we'll see.


----------



## skier_pete

Anyone else read this change in Illuminations to be  "We need to come up with something, anything, to draw crowds away from DHS next fall."


----------



## disneygirlsng

scrappinginontario said:


> We’re booked for mid-Sep 2019.  Fully prepared for that to be a ‘gap periid’ In nighttime entertainment at Epcot.


Don't know that there would be a gap. There wasn't one between Wishes and HEA at least.


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> Anyone else read this change in Illuminations to be  "We need to come up with something, anything, to draw crowds away from DHS next fall."


I'm sure that's part of it, but I also think the technical equipment for Illuminations is on its last legs. Things wear out. It probably is past time. But as someone who rang in 01/01/00 with Illuminations, I am sad to see it go.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Illuminations will end in 2019


I prefer to read this headline as "New Show coming to Epcot in 2019".


----------



## RAD

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This is probably the only Disney Nighttime Show I would buy the "farewell merchandise" for. It has been my favorite show at Walt Disney World for years!


That and especially when they do the Christmas holiday tag on it. I wonder if the new show will also have a Christmas addition or in the tradition of cutting costs Disney will drop it?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This is probably the only Disney Nighttime Show I would buy the "farewell merchandise" for. It has been my favorite show at Walt Disney World for years!



given that there isn't really anything big that will be new next summer (unless Micky Minnie runaway Railroad opens earlier than i think it is set to) so I wonder if they really play this up even more than a typical "farewell tour"


----------



## scrappinginontario

disneygirlsng said:


> Don't know that there would be a gap. There wasn't one between Wishes and HEA at least.


I hope you’re right!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, the article specifically is worded as: "The Disney Parks Live Entertainment team is already busy creating new thrills to debut immediately following the conclusion of “IllumiNations,” continuing the tradition of nightly entertainment on the World Showcase Lagoon."
> 
> I take that to mean no gap period between the old and new shows (or at the very least, very minimal)


I just hope we don't get another "Concert On The Water" like a specific show that I wasted 25 minutes of my life watching a few years ago.

I hope the new show can immediately debut instead of a "placeholder" show.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I'm saddened by the news of IllumiNations. I am excited for something new but I have doubts that Disney will 'do right' by the new show and I think that's just moreseo because of their trends the last several years or so. 

I don't want a grand, talked up show only for cutbacks and whatnot. I give credit for delays (sometimes things happen) but ROL was way too long of a delay for me to be fully forgiving lol so hopefully fingers crossed that does not happen.

I did like how IllumiNations wasn't just a fireworks show, wasn't just a show with music and wasn't just a show with laser lights. Encompassing a variety of things to keep your eyes and ears going this way and that way, etc.

So in a nutshell I'll be cautiously optimistic and hey at least YouTube is around


----------



## jlundeen

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Looking forward to a change!!!


I am too.  I like this one, but, I think  the first we saw in 1989 I think was actually better.  Sponsored by GE...

Maybe it's cause it was our first trip to Epcot...but I liked the old show's music much more (I'm a sucker for the big symphonic Classical stuff though....it ended with the "1812 Overture" and was breathtaking!)  After the show, they projected the map of the world on Spaceship Earth, and then played several variations of "Small World" - which may have been fitting, but I think it was more to drive people out of the park...  HA HA HA

Here's a YouTube video if anyone is interested in a little history...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

jlundeen said:


> I am too.  I like this one, but, I think  the first we saw in 1989 I think was actually better.  Sponsored by GE...
> 
> Maybe it's cause it was our first trip to Epcot...but I liked the old show's music much more (I'm a sucker for the big symphonic Classical stuff though....it ended with the "1812 Overture" and was breathtaking!)  After the show, they projected the map of the world on Spaceship Earth, and then played several variations of "Small World" - which may have been fitting, but I think it was more to drive people out of the park...  HA HA HA
> 
> Here's a YouTube video if anyone is interested in a little history...


Agreed! We liked the prior version better, and never really got into this one. That said, I do have that Illuminations dessert party booked for Nov, so we can wish it a not-_super_-fond-but-still farewell!


----------



## WebmasterJackie

OKW Lover said:


> I prefer to read this headline as "New Show coming to Epcot in 2019".


Same here!!! YES!!  It's not ALL bad.


----------



## Dean Marino

jlundeen said:


> Is there a dedicated thread for this issue?  I'll be happy to take my question there....
> 
> Is anyone else still having trouble with the website and the app?  I haven't seen any improvements for quite a while - still no friends and family list (however they do appear on the page where you can make FPs, and I confirmed in the online chat that everyone is still linked to my account), and my reservations list is still not correct.  Not a showstopper for me right now as I can see all the ADRs I made (under my name - the one under another of the travelers name is not showing up), and their Dolphin reservation is still not showing up.  Wondering where this is now...


There is no website - just a continuing experiment.  AMAZON has a website.  WDW has a toy.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Dean Marino said:


> There is no website - just a continuing experiment.  AMAZON has a website.  WDW has a toy.


lol that's a good analogy really.

But even Amazon has it's hiccups. The awful most recent Prime Day comes to mind where the website broke on a day when many people were relying on it to work.

Every now and then I have issues with my Amazon app too where it closes unexpectedly, freezes, etc.

But it's not close to the issues that have been reported over time with MDE or Disney's website


----------



## Mr. Mickey

I got an interesting email from Disney for a survey about ESPN. This wa snot a usual survey however. I always like to do the surveys to see if there’s any information I can obtain but this one was really weird. It has four questions:
1 Age
2 Gender
3 Have you seen Jack Ryan?
4 Do you intend on watching Jack Ryan?

And that was it. I could be mistaking but isn’t this a non Disney show? And even weirder why was this under ESPN? Does anyone have any info about this particular survey?


----------



## ICTVgrad07

I'm sad about Illuminations ending" but knew it was on borrowed time the last few years. Our wedding song was "promise" so the show will always have a special place in our hearts. Luckily we have trips planned for end of Oct and mid-Dec on the books...and hubby texted me and was like "Illuminations- every night!"

Intrigued to see what's next!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Files Trademark for the Name Skymosphere


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New promotional Mickey Mouse MagicBand given out at hospitality event


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Mr. Mickey said:


> I got an interesting email from Disney for a survey about ESPN. This wa snot a usual survey however. I always like to do the surveys to see if there’s any information I can obtain but this one was really weird. It has four questions:
> 1 Age
> 2 Gender
> 3 Have you seen Jack Ryan?
> 4 Do you intend on watching Jack Ryan?
> 
> And that was it. I could be mistaking but isn’t this a non Disney show? And even weirder why was this under ESPN? Does anyone have any info about this particular survey?


These are random loose guesses: 

Target audience of ESPN is on average males. Target audience of Jack Ryan is likely also on average males. Maybe they are trying to see if there is an interest level towards that type of show in regards to them producing a show similar to it and if it would appeal towards one demographic more than another.

I'm not sure that ESPN has much to do with it, IMO, but maybe that's where that type of target audience and topic would be more likely to reach who they are wanting it to to get responses.

(FWIW both my husband and I watch Jack Ryan and we both like it lol  )


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Files Trademark for the Name Skymosphere


Doesn’t really roll off the tongue, does it? I’d confuse it with Stratosphere in Vegas.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New promotional Mickey Mouse MagicBand given out at hospitality event


Aww man I actually really like that design too


----------



## Capang

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Aww man I actually really like that design too


I do, too. Those little Mickey heads look like the Mickey confetti in the snow globe Mickey head picture frames they’ve been selling in the park.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Capang said:


> Doesn’t really roll off the tongue, does it? I’d confuse it with Stratosphere in Vegas.


I'd confuse it with Cosmosphere but you'd likely have to be local to where I'm at to get that connection lol. I agree it's a bit of a mouthful. I think my mind would try to say Skiesmosphere rather than Skymosphere.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Capang said:


> I do, too. Those little Mickey heads look like the Mickey confetti in the snow globe Mickey head picture frames they’ve been selling in the park.


Oh yeah that's true! If it just had the Mickey I'd like it but those small Mickey heads and the various colors make it IMO.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterJackie said:


> Same here!!! YES!!  It's not ALL bad.



well, it can be both - take time to appreciate and remember what we love about the existing show but still look forward to the new

I loved Wishes - tons of emotional connections to it ... but also love Happily Ever After and actually think it has an even better message

So lets enjoy Illuminations while we have it - I love that they gave us a years notice so people can make a trip to see it - but also be excited for the new show - or at a minimum cautiously optimistic! (sometimes I feel like "Cautiously Optimistic" is what I should change me user name to  )

edit: hope that didn't come off as snarky - wasn't my intent at all, I know you always try to look at the positive in any situation @WebmasterJackie ... just while I am excited for the new I am going to miss Illuminations and it's message, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mr. Mickey said:


> I got an interesting email from Disney for a survey about ESPN. This wa snot a usual survey however. I always like to do the surveys to see if there’s any information I can obtain but this one was really weird. It has four questions:
> 1 Age
> 2 Gender
> 3 Have you seen Jack Ryan?
> 4 Do you intend on watching Jack Ryan?
> 
> And that was it. I could be mistaking but isn’t this a non Disney show? And even weirder why was this under ESPN? Does anyone have any info about this particular survey?



Jack Ryan is on Amazon Prime ... so yeah, like others have said my guess is how much this type of show resonates with the same audience as ESPN?

Doesn't seem like the type of show that would be on the new Disney streaming service either


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Files Trademark for the Name Skymosphere



makes me think of Streemosphere so wonder if they are planning on using that term to describe shows that take place in the sky (using drones, etc.) and not the name of a particular show


----------



## ksromack

********** said:


> Anyone else read this change in Illuminations to be  "We need to come up with something, anything, to draw crowds away from DHS next fall."


Any possibility it could be something like World of Color? We loved that and Winter Dreams!



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> (FWIW both my husband and I watch Jack Ryan and we both like it lol  )


Both my hubby and I enjoy that show too!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Oswald the Lucky Rabbit Meet and Greet Eliminated from California Adventure


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Kids Can Celebrate Halloween at Disney Stores Every Saturday in October


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Oswald the Lucky Rabbit Meet and Greet Eliminated from California Adventure



that's a bummer ... it seemed pretty popular when we were there ... and never want to forget "our" roots


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Kids Can Celebrate Halloween at Disney Stores Every Saturday in October


Will the one in DS be included?


----------



## rteetz

Amy11401 said:


> Will the one in DS be included?


I believe this is only Disney Stores in malls and such. World of Disney is different and does their own things usually.


----------



## circus4u

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Looking forward to a change!!!


I know I am in the minority here, perhaps a minority of one, but I never care for that show.  I did enjoy the original quite a bit though and would watch it every time.  This version, we don't even stop to see.  For us, it just seems to drag on forever and the music isn't our "cup of tea."  As I said though, that is just our opinion.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

circus4u said:


> I know I am in the minority here, perhaps a minority of one, but I never care for that show.  I did enjoy the original quite a bit though and would watch it every time.  This version, we don't even stop to see.  For us, it just seems to drag on forever and the music isn't our "cup of tea."  As I said though, that is just our opinion.


Same here. Just don’t really get it. Parts seem odd, parts fall flat... I don’t know... just never connected with it. So subjective!


----------



## superme80

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Oswald the Lucky Rabbit Meet and Greet Eliminated from California Adventure


NO!!!! My kids just discovered Oswald after our trip and are dying to meet him. Hopefully they bring it back when we go back in a few years.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Kids Can Celebrate Halloween at Disney Stores Every Saturday in October


That's great! Our local store is wonderful and they always do a great job with the kid events.


----------



## HolRae

circus4u said:


> I know I am in the minority here, perhaps a minority of one, but I never care for that show.  I did enjoy the original quite a bit though and would watch it every time.  This version, we don't even stop to see.  For us, it just seems to drag on forever and the music isn't our "cup of tea."  As I said though, that is just our opinion.


I agree completely. I am looking forward to a new show.


----------



## Dawson'sMom

seems like my disney exp doesn't like tuesdays.....system is
having a lot of issues again today...wonder if they update or try to patch overnight on Mondays?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


>



First a Mary Poppins trailer and now Captain Marvel!!! I'm so excited for the upcoming movie slate!


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


>



Although it was a 'blink and you'll miss it' ... very cool to see our 1st peek at the Skrulls in the MCU.  I'm fully onboard the bandwagon that thinks Avengers 4 will set up the classic 'Secret Invasion' story-line for the 'phase 4' movies.  Folks can wiki 'Secret Invasion', but if Marvel Film's has been planning this for a while, some of our favorite characters may not be who we think they were.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Mickey's PhilharMagic will debut at Disneyland Paris on October 1, 2018.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Universe of Energy Sign Removed, Pavilion Gutted and Ripped Open for Guardians of the Galaxy Roller Coaster at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Ziploc Bag Distribution Begins Today at Splash Mountain


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I believe this was mentioned in this thread... this is the first I’m seeing the bags so thought I’d post.

https://twitter.com/Blog_Mickey/status/1042045318773321728


----------



## scrappinginontario

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I believe this was mentioned in this thread... this is the first I’m seeing the bags so thought I’d post.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Blog_Mickey/status/1042045318773321728
> 
> View attachment 352070


  Cool!!

When I rode it during MNSSHP I was front, right seat and got soaked from head to foot a few times.  Do they come in bigger sizes?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Just saw this on twitter... I LOVE SW, and didn’t realize this was still being performed every day... 


*“Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away" Stage Show Going Seasonal at Disney's Hollywood Studios*

https://wdwnt.news/18091803


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm saddened by the news of IllumiNations. I am excited for something new but I have doubts that Disney will 'do right' by the new show and I think that's just moreseo because of their trends the last several years or so.



I hear this a lot - but I am not sure why so many people think this to be the case. Do you think they blew it with HEA? I myself loved Wishes, but I think HEA is great in a different way and I love the incorporation of the projections. It doesn't get me quite as emotional as Wishes did, but it still gets me when Tink flies.

Personally, I never liked Illuminations as much as Wishes. It's a good show, don't get me wrong, but I find the story being told by the globe to be too far away and unclear to really grasp what it's supposed to be saying. It's been around for nearly 20 years, and so I'm perfectly fine with it moving on. i think modern technologies can use the space much more effectively.

I do NOT think we will get something like World of Color. WoC needs a very shallow lake for mounting all the fountains, and I do not think WSL provides that. I expect a similar show in that it will likely come from barges and incorporate the countries around the Lagoon. It will probably be something that can be presented more visually from the Riviera tower as well.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just saw this on twitter... I LOVE SW, and didn’t realize this was still being performed every day...
> 
> 
> *“Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away" Stage Show Going Seasonal at Disney's Hollywood Studios*
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18091803


I wouldn't care if this just went away altogether... Its not even really a show.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Caribbean-Inspired Eats Coming to Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort


----------



## Hoodie

Dawson'sMom said:


> seems like my disney exp doesn't like tuesdays.....system is
> having a lot of issues again today...wonder if they update or try to patch overnight on Mondays?


I'm beginning to get nervous because I HAVEN'T had a problem!  Both PC and mobile app I never lost anything and they've been working fine. Now I keep expecting it to blow up when we actually go in November.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I wouldn't care if this just went away altogether... Its not even really a show.



Standing behind the stage and watching all the characters file in and out is way more entertaining than this "show." That said, it's really cool to see some of these characters up close. I wish there was a way to meet them all.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


>



Looks very good. Thanks for posting.

I can't wait for decades later when she gets Nick Fury's desperation message from earth, then just tosses the saber..I mean pager and walks away.

Ya know, just let the past die, kill it if you have to. "It's time for the Avengers to end" mentality.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Dawson'sMom said:


> seems like my disney exp doesn't like tuesdays.....system is
> having a lot of issues again today...wonder if they update or try to patch overnight on Mondays?



I actually think that it still hasn't been fixed since last week. I've been monitoring the issues with it because our FP+ day was this past Saturday and I was concerned last week (we had no trouble booking FP+). There are some things wrong in my MDE account, but not things that would affect FP+ booking, thank goodness...


----------



## Roxyfire

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I believe this was mentioned in this thread... this is the first I’m seeing the bags so thought I’d post.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Blog_Mickey/status/1042045318773321728
> 
> View attachment 352070



Now that's adorable!


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

wareagle57 said:


> Standing behind the stage and watching all the characters file in and out is way more entertaining than this "show." That said, it's really cool to see some of these characters up close. I wish there was a way to meet them all.



This is what my family liked about it, too. I appreciate the pictures we got of our boys up close to the characters as they walked by and glared right at us.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> I wouldn't care if this just went away altogether... Its not even really a show.



I prefer this to Citizens of Hollywood by far.

Other the Kylo Ren keeping "that ridiculous mask" on of course.

Some cuts are OK I guess.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> I hear this a lot - but I am not sure why so many people think this to be the case. Do you think they blew it with HEA? I myself loved Wishes, but I think HEA is great in a different way and I love the incorporation of the projections. It doesn't get me quite as emotional as Wishes did, but it still gets me when Tink flies.
> 
> Personally, I never liked Illuminations as much as Wishes. It's a good show, don't get me wrong, but I find the story being told by the globe to be too far away and unclear to really grasp what it's supposed to be saying. It's been around for nearly 20 years, and so I'm perfectly fine with it moving on. i think modern technologies can use the space much more effectively.
> 
> I do NOT think we will get something like World of Color. WoC needs a very shallow lake for mounting all the fountains, and I do not think WSL provides that. I expect a similar show in that it will likely come from barges and incorporate the countries around the Lagoon. It will probably be something that can be presented more visually from the Riviera tower as well.


I don't have the emotional connection to Wishes like a lot of people do. I wasn't even thinking about Wishes vs HEA. I like HEA. But I also think the pressure is immense on getting something amazing for a nighttime fireworks show when it comes to MK because it's _the_ park people think of. Even then if you're not close to the castle the projections can't be seen well so that's similar to your comment about the globe being too far away.

As for why I think it? It's because of how much hype ROL got, then it was a disaster on the delay and a poor excuse for a temp show. And I understand they were trying to do something still though. It's because of what they could have done with NRJ where they shortened it from its original length so I understand. NRJ from an experience standpoint has been typically hampered by how short it is because you're just getting into the world and then it's done. It's how TSL had cutbacks and not enough shade, it's how we've already heard they may be cutting back on SWL, it's how the theater was suppposed to be built in MK but now it's not (and I know that's not the only thing announced and not done I'm just using that as an example). It's many things combined that have me concerned they may start with this grand idea and then we'll find out there's been cuts or it could have been so much more and they didn't go for it when they could have, etc. It's my opinion though so obviously it doesn't mean others will/would feel the same.

Like I said though I'm excited for something new. But just because something has been around for a long time doesn't mean everyone has seen it. Fantasmic! has been around since 1998 and I've had 4 trips in that time period and have yet to see it lol because of rain or some other reason. I'm not making the comparison in quality between Fanstamic! and IllumiNations I'm just saying sometimes people forget that while they've been enough times where something becomes boring not everyone has that.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

rteetz said:


> I wouldn't care if this just went away altogether... Its not even really a show.





wareagle57 said:


> Standing behind the stage and watching all the characters file in and out is way more entertaining than this "show." That said, it's really cool to see some of these characters up close. I wish there was a way to meet them all.





DisneyPrincess1984 said:


> This is what my family liked about it, too. I appreciate the pictures we got of our boys up close to the characters as they walked by and glared right at us.



We are a SW family and as much as we loved seeing all the characters, the "show" was so awkward. Just let them all have character meets since walking around is not an option unfortunately.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Universe of Energy Sign Removed, Pavilion Gutted and Ripped Open for Guardians of the Galaxy Roller Coaster at Epcot


Wonder what they did with Ellen, Bill and the dinosaurs?


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Wonder what they did with Ellen, Bill and the dinosaurs?


Dinosaurs went to WDI I believe. The AAs were likely repurposed for parts.


----------



## mcd2745

Hoodie said:


> I'm beginning to get nervous because I HAVEN'T had a problem!  Both PC and mobile app I never lost anything and they've been working fine. Now I keep expecting it to blow up when we actually go in November.



Last month, I never had a problem...until I set foot in the parks. Once inside the parks, it was useless (on my Android phone - DW's iPhone was okay).


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> I wouldn't care if this just went away altogether... Its not even really a show.



I have to agree. The show comes across as an introduction to these characters. We know who they are. Guest satisfaction would be way higher if they were just roaming for meet and greets.

At the same time, these cut backs on entertainment are harsh. Seems nothing is safe. Has fantastic gone seasonal yet because I bet it will be next


----------



## Gusey

New Mom's Panel Video advertising Affection Section at AK, bit odd if it is going seasonal, right?


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> New Mom's Panel Video advertising Affection Section at AK, bit odd if it is going seasonal, right?


That video was likely filmed a while ago. Operations and the Moms Panel don’t really talk and say this is closing don’t post a video.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Lee Matthews said:


> I have to agree. The show comes across as an introduction to these characters. We know who they are. Guest satisfaction would be way higher if they were just roaming for meet and greets.


That's why I'm hoping they do roaming for Star Wars Land (is that still the plan or am I thinking of something else?).


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just saw this on twitter... I LOVE SW, and didn’t realize this was still being performed every day...
> 
> 
> *“Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away" Stage Show Going Seasonal at Disney's Hollywood Studios*
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18091803


Update: this show is not going seasonal it is closing due to concrete work in the hub area of DHS. It will reopen in roughly 5 weeks or so.


----------



## SaharanTea

jlundeen said:


> I am too.  I like this one, but, I think  the first we saw in 1989 I think was actually better.  Sponsored by GE...
> 
> Maybe it's cause it was our first trip to Epcot...but I liked the old show's music much more (I'm a sucker for the big symphonic Classical stuff though....it ended with the "1812 Overture" and was breathtaking!)  After the show, they projected the map of the world on Spaceship Earth, and then played several variations of "Small World" - which may have been fitting, but I think it was more to drive people out of the park...  HA HA HA
> 
> Here's a YouTube video if anyone is interested in a little history...



Thank you for posting this.  

The EPCOT of my childhood was an amazing place, and this show was no small part of that.  The current version isn't on par with this version in my opinion.  I admit it may be colored with nostalgia.

I think HEA is an improvement over Wishes overall so I hope the next thing at EPCOT is as well.


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I don't have the emotional connection to Wishes like a lot of people do. I wasn't even thinking about Wishes vs HEA. I like HEA. But I also think the pressure is immense on getting something amazing for a nighttime fireworks show when it comes to MK because it's _the_ park people think of. Even then if you're not close to the castle the projections can't be seen well so that's similar to your comment about the globe being too far away.
> 
> As for why I think it? It's because of how much hype ROL got, then it was a disaster on the delay and a poor excuse for a temp show. And I understand they were trying to do something still though. It's because of what they could have done with NRJ where they shortened it from its original length so I understand. NRJ from an experience standpoint has been typically hampered by how short it is because you're just getting into the world and then it's done. It's how TSL had cutbacks and not enough shade, it's how we've already heard they may be cutting back on SWL, it's how the theater was suppposed to be built in MK but now it's not (and I know that's not the only thing announced and not done I'm just using that as an example). It's many things combined that have me concerned they may start with this grand idea and then we'll find out there's been cuts or it could have been so much more and they didn't go for it when they could have, etc. It's my opinion though so obviously it doesn't mean others will/would feel the same.
> 
> Like I said though I'm excited for something new. But just because something has been around for a long time doesn't mean everyone has seen it. Fantasmic! has been around since 1998 and I've had 4 trips in that time period and have yet to see it lol because of rain or some other reason. I'm not making the comparison in quality between Fanstamic! and IllumiNations I'm just saying sometimes people forget that while they've been enough times where something becomes boring not everyone has that.



I'll say this...there have always been and always WILL be budget cuts. We're maybe more aware of it now - but you can go back to the original construction of Disneyland and find things that were cut out due to budget constraints. And it's not just at Disney.

I do believe with the nighttime shows - they realize they have to make those be top tier. I think Rivers of Light kind of opened their eyes - they wanted something there at night, but with the restrictions of the animals and such they were limited in what they could do, and the concept was maybe good but the execution a disaster. But since then, Disney has been very cautious with rolling out new things, and I'm sure they also see the fact that a not very popular nighttime show has not caused the surge in evening attendance they would've liked. 

That said, I think they are aware that Illuminations is a very important part of Epcot and much beloved by many, and I think they are taking it very seriously. The fact that they are announcing this a year in advance says that they don't think this is just some "swap it out and nobody cares" project. I have confidence that they'll get it right.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Star Wars: A Galaxy Far Far Away to Close for 5 Weeks Due to Concrete Work at Hollywood Studios


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> I'll say this...there have always been and always WILL be budget cuts. We're maybe more aware of it now - but you can go back to the original construction of Disneyland and find things that were cut out due to budget constraints. And it's not just at Disney.
> 
> I do believe with the nighttime shows - they realize they have to make those be top tier. I think Rivers of Light kind of opened their eyes - they wanted something there at night, but with the restrictions of the animals and such they were limited in what they could do, and the concept was maybe good but the execution a disaster. But since then, Disney has been very cautious with rolling out new things, and I'm sure they also see the fact that a not very popular nighttime show has not caused the surge in evening attendance they would've liked.
> 
> That said, I think they are aware that Illuminations is a very important part of Epcot and much beloved by many, and I think they are taking it very seriously. The fact that they are announcing this a year in advance says that they don't think this is just some "swap it out and nobody cares" project. I have confidence that they'll get it right.


Yeah I know there always has been budget cuts and always will be. Of course it's not just Disney. But that certaintly doesn't mean I can't have concerns 

I def. hoping it's like you've described where they take it seriously and whatnot. I didn't say I think they will fail just that I have concerns.


----------



## hakepb

TheMaxRebo said:


> Jack Ryan is on Amazon Prime ... so yeah, like others have said my guess is how much this type of show resonates with the same audience as ESPN?
> 
> Doesn't seem like the type of show that would be on the new Disney streaming service either


I wish it meant that Disney offered some of those streaming-only TV-MA shows with a few words muted and bedroom scenes cut. (Why can’t they offer both a TV-MA and a TV-13 cut of the same show?)

But I’m guessing they are either considering adding subscriptions be viewable through Prime (like Starz, Cartoon Network, etc currently do)

Or, Jack Ryan had a ton of advertising, and they are realizing they need that level of ads, too.


----------



## skier_pete

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah I know there always has been budget cuts and always will be. Of course it's not just Disney. But that certaintly doesn't mean I can't have concerns
> 
> I def. hoping it's like you've described where they take it seriously and whatnot. I didn't say I think they will fail just that I have concerns.



You certainly are allowed to have concerns...i was just trying to ease them.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> You certainly are allowed to have concerns...i was just trying to ease them.


I totally appreciate that really


----------



## Mr. Mickey

What trailer excited you for their respective movie more?

A. Captain Marvel
B. Mary Poppins

Feel free to explain why! 

(I don’t know how to make an actual poll)


----------



## skier_pete

Mr. Mickey said:


> What trailer excited you for their respective movie more?
> 
> A. Captain Marvel
> B. Mary Poppins
> 
> Feel free to explain why!
> 
> (I don’t know how to make an actual poll)



For me it was Mary Poppins. The Captain Marvel trailer was fine - but felt very "by the numbers" to me. I already wanted to see the movie, and while it didn't hurt my desire to see it, it didn't make me MORE excited to see the movie.  The Mary Poppins Returns trailer is for a movie I am wholly expecting to be terrible, yet the trailer was absolutely brilliant and made me want to see a movie I was (and still am) dreading. That is a truly remarkable feat, and so even if the movie stinks, the trailer was a hands down winner.


----------



## DizDaD7

Mr. Mickey said:


> What trailer excited you for their respective movie more?
> 
> A. Captain Marvel
> B. Mary Poppins
> 
> Feel free to explain why!
> 
> (I don’t know how to make an actual poll)


B.


----------



## leholcomb

********** said:


> For me it was Mary Poppins. The Captain Marvel trailer was fine - but felt very "by the numbers" to me. I already wanted to see the movie, and while it didn't hurt my desire to see it, it didn't make me MORE excited to see the movie.  The Mary Poppins Returns trailer is for a movie I am wholly expecting to be terrible, yet the trailer was absolutely brilliant and made me want to see a movie I was (and still am) dreading. That is a truly remarkable feat, and so even if the movie stinks, the trailer was a hands down winner.


Hit the nail on the head here.


----------



## Phicinfan

Mr. Mickey said:


> What trailer excited you for their respective movie more?
> 
> A. Captain Marvel
> B. Mary Poppins
> 
> Feel free to explain why!
> 
> (I don’t know how to make an actual poll)


Captain Marvel - didn't give too much away, and shows the Skrulls are part of the picture.  Also like we are getting an early view on Nick Fury as well.

On Mary Poppins...don't get me wrong it looks great - but as someone at WDWMagic.com calls out(mansionbutler I believe...) - does this story not sound familiar to anyone - like Christopher Robin???  Child from previous story has lost the way and lost the magic, a former friend returns to teach them about magic again, and they go off and relearn their lives....

Just seems like rinse and repeat here a bit.


----------



## danikoski

********** said:


> For me it was Mary Poppins. The Captain Marvel trailer was fine - but felt very "by the numbers" to me. I already wanted to see the movie, and while it didn't hurt my desire to see it, it didn't make me MORE excited to see the movie.  The Mary Poppins Returns trailer is for a movie I am wholly expecting to be terrible, yet the trailer was absolutely brilliant and made me want to see a movie I was (and still am) dreading. That is a truly remarkable feat, and so even if the movie stinks, the trailer was a hands down winner.



Totally agree with this. I have been not sure about a Mary Poppins 2, but this calmed some of my concerns. I'm looking forward to it now, although I'm still keeping my expectations low.

Captain Marvel intrigues me, but I was going to see it in some fashion anyways. I'm curious to see how much of the MCU gets retconned. With the GotG issues, it may be interesting how they use the Skrulls.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hakepb said:


> I wish it meant that Disney offered some of those streaming-only TV-MA shows with a few words muted and bedroom scenes cut. (Why can’t they offer both a TV-MA and a TV-13 cut of the same show?)
> 
> But I’m guessing they are either considering adding subscriptions be viewable through Prime (like Starz, Cartoon Network, etc currently do)
> 
> Or, Jack Ryan had a ton of advertising, and they are realizing they need that level of ads, too.



Given their ownership stake now in Hulu I expect Disney to use that for TV-MA like they used Tuchstone for r-rated movies


----------



## jknezek

I just have no interest in Mary Poppins. The original had some groundbreaking elements and is a fun story with historic actors. A wonderful film that I have probably seen twice but that's plenty for me. I just have no interest in seeing a sequel, regardless of how good the trailer might be.

As for Captain Marvel, I'm excited. I view it as Marvel's answer to WonderWoman and the gateway to Phase IV. It's something they just have to get right and the trailer has me excited. Plus, the 90s were my teen decade, so much like Guardians hit nostalgia for the 80s, I can't wait to see what Captain Marvel will do for my 90s nostalgia.


----------



## danikoski

Well the Illuminations announcement sealed the deal that next June we will splurge for the dessert party. Just hoping the globe works right. The show is off when it doesn't.

I loved the old show too. I remember being amazed by the laser light projections and the timing of the water to the music and fireworks. For years later, if I saw spotlights in sky at night, it reminded me of it. 

Have I mentioned, I love Epcot in general. So many fond memories. I'm apprehensive about the changes coming, but they are needed. Disney did a major disservice to Epcot by letting it languish, especially Innovations and Imagination, for so many years. Glad to see it get some love, just concerned about it becoming MK or DHS 2. I don't mind the IPs, but I'd like to see some tie in to themeing. Hopefully GotG manages it...we will see.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

danikoski said:


> Well the Illuminations announcement sealed the deal that next June we will splurge for the dessert party.


Have you done this dessert party before? I think it’s quite a good one. We’ve done it a couple of times even though we aren’t big Illuminations fans at all.


----------



## danikoski

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Have you done this dessert party before? I think it’s quite a good one. We’ve done it a couple of times even though we aren’t big Illuminations fans at all.



We did the Wishes Terrace one right before Wishes stopped. It was good, although with HEA it'd be off center. I've heard good things about the Frozen/Illuminations one, and the food and drinks look great.


----------



## MommaBerd

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Mickey's PhilharMagic will debut at Disneyland Paris on October 1, 2018.



With this news, I wonder if it would be possible for WDW to get an update? I love Philharmagic, but it desperately needs an upgrade to 4K (or HD even) and more modern 3D tech.


----------



## rteetz

Another small cut the March of the First Order is moving to less storm troops. 10 total for the march.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Another small cut the March of the First Order is moving to less storm troops. 10 total for the march.


Unacceptable!! (half joking) Do you know how many they have now?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Unacceptable!! (half joking) Do you know how many they have now?


12 I believe.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MommaBerd said:


> With this news, I wonder if it would be possible for WDW to get an update? I love Philharmagic, but it desperately needs an upgrade to 4K (or HD even) and more modern 3D tech.


I agree. I think the show it cute it just needs a technology boost. Even though it's Universal we went to see T2 last year knowing it was going to close. The tech was old and wasn't working correctly as the images were out of sync with the glasses. It was on its last leg for a while but it was sad to see how the experience was hampered by the vision not being correct. At first I thought it was just me but my husband said he had the same problem. Now I didn't really have that issue per se with Philharmagic but no doubt it could use a bit of lovin' in that tech department lol.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

 PHOTOS: International Gateway Gondola Station Takes Shape Near Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hong Kong Disneyland Reopens After Typhoon Mangkhut Slams Area


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Mac & Cheese Meets French Fries in the Latest Loaded Fries at Casey’s Corner in Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Plaza Inn Dining Packages for “A Christmas Fantasy Parade” Now On Sale


----------



## scrappinginontario

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Unacceptable!! (half joking) Do you know how many they have now?


  Just watched our video from Feb.  There were 14.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Streaming Service will have Marvel TV series based around Loki and Scarlet Witch

https://variety.com/2018/film/news/...s-marvel-disney-streaming-service-1202947551/


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: International Gateway Gondola Station Takes Shape Near Epcot



I didn't want to be negative about this change/upgrade.  I can't help but feel they are destroying this lovely area.  I truly hope I'm wrong.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Streaming Service will have Marvel TV series based around Loki and Scarlet Witch
> 
> https://variety.com/2018/film/news/...s-marvel-disney-streaming-service-1202947551/


This is really exciting but I'm not sure of the source for this information. The article says a focus on Loki and the Scarlet Witch is "likely" but that "Marvel and Disney had no comment." So where is this coming from? It seems like maybe someone on the inside is leaking information that hasn't even been decided yet. So I'll remain cautiously optimistic on this.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
India pavilion coming to Epcot?

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/rumor-ind...world-showcase-with-massive-jungle-book-ride/


----------



## Cinderumbrella

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> India pavilion coming to Epcot?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/rumor-ind...world-showcase-with-massive-jungle-book-ride/



What do the valued insiders think about this? Last I checked over there it was all about Brazil. Is this clickbait or is it actually probable?


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> India pavilion coming to Epcot?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/rumor-ind...world-showcase-with-massive-jungle-book-ride/



I always love the early rumors.  They make them sound so grand and fantastic.  By the time something makes it to the dinner table, it's been butchered, sliced, cubed, boiled, refrigerated, frozen, thawed, reheated, and cut in half again.  But they do put a nice garnish on the side.

They should try not to release rumors until they've already been through the chopping block.


----------



## rteetz

Cinderumbrella said:


> What do the valued insiders think about this? Last I checked over there it was all about Brazil. Is this clickbait or is it actually probable?


Martin has said they’ve looked at adding more than one pavilion to World Showcase.


----------



## rteetz

More nighttime photos added to show lights on inside former Universe of Energy building

PHOTOS: Universe of Energy Pavilion Ripped Open and Sign Removed; A Look Inside


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Minnie Vans Drivers Look to Opt Out of Joining Teamsters Union


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Rivers of America Construction Removes Makeshift Dams at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Resort Adds Halloween Extras at the Resort Hotels, Downtown Disney


----------



## dlavender

Cinderumbrella said:


> What do the valued insiders think about this? Last I checked over there it was all about Brazil. Is this clickbait or is it actually probable?



I believe the last country (not including Arendale) was built in 88....

Not saying that just because they haven't added another one in 30 years necessarily negates the possibility of them doing it, but it makes me highly suspicious when these rumors come out.....

I also don't see where adding another country makes financial sense, in the terms that WDW looks at it. 

Does India or Brazil drive increased attendance and spending? Possibly, but that's a lot of investment to have another food booth....


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

That's a lot of updates!


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> I believe the last country (not including Arendale) was built in 88....
> 
> Not saying that just because they haven't added another one in 30 years necessarily negates the possibility of them doing it, but it makes me highly suspicious when these rumors come out.....
> 
> I also don't see where adding another country makes financial sense, in the terms that WDW looks at it.
> 
> Does India or Brazil drive increased attendance and spending? Possibly, but that's a lot of investment to have another food booth....


Brazil is the most popular food and wine booth and Brazilian travelers are a big tourist group coming to WDW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> India pavilion coming to Epcot?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/rumor-ind...world-showcase-with-massive-jungle-book-ride/



Who knows about the accuracy of this but obviously India has been one in consideration for a long time for EPCOT and this would fit into the whole rumor about multiple parks competing for the Shanghai Pirates ride system

Again, not saying I think this is definitely going to come to fruition but there is at least some logic around this being a legit rumor and not just clickbait


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney’s Hilton Head reopens today

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...llowing-evacuation-for-hurricane-florence.htm


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> Brazil is the most popular food and wine booth and Brazilian travelers are a big tourist group coming to WDW.



That's definitely true.  

I just don't believe Brazil wants to "throw down" and get this built, and I can't see WDW going all in without that investment. 

Weirder things have happened, though...


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> That's definitely true.
> 
> I just don't believe Brazil wants to "throw down" and get this built, and I can't see WDW going all in without that investment.
> 
> Weirder things have happened, though...


Brazil wouldn’t be paying for it. Last I heard they had a sponsor to possibly cover a portion and Disney pay for the rest. Things are constantly changing though.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
International Talk like a Pirate Day

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-a-pirate-day/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0913180018A


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/is-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-a-dud/

Interesting analysis by Josh of easywdw on the topic of toy story land being a dud or worthwhile in Disney's eyes.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/is-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-a-dud/
> 
> Interesting analysis by Josh of easywdw on the topic of toy story land being a dud or worthwhile in Disney's eyes.


I think it’s definitely underperforming in Disney’s eyes. Also there have been several surveys sent around about this land.


----------



## skier_pete

I'm not sure I buy India coming to Epcot. Much like with an African pavilion that was in the works, India, while not specifically mentioned there, is already well represented in Animal Kingdom in the Asian / Anadapour area.  I think Brazil is much, much more likely. 

And can we all agree that WDWNT rumor record is maybe 10-20% accurate? They get some right, but do so buy just throwing a ton of stuff at the internet wall and occasionally something they say sticks, but mostly its about click-bait for them. 



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/is-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-a-dud/
> 
> Interesting analysis by Josh of easywdw on the topic of toy story land being a dud or worthwhile in Disney's eyes.



Interesting analysis - it basically says that TSL did nothing to drive people to DHS.

But the question still remains of whether it was really meant to or not. SW is what is being used to drive people to DHS.

TSL (and Mickey's Railroad and Cars show as well) are really there to occupy the crowds and bring the park up to a full day experience that it almost never was, and with the removal of backlot tour, LMA, and GMR which were all LONG rides - definitely this park is not an all-day park. For all of SW lands expected popularity - people are unlikely to be able to spend the entire day there, unless it's standing in 5 hour lines. (And I still very much suspect Disney is going to do something very revolutionary and eliminate the standby line completely.) TSL also gives people with smaller children a reason to come to this park, which outside of Disney Junior and a couple of stageshows and M&G is not really well designed for Disney's base.

So - has TSL driven attendance?  No.
Is it a success for what it is intended? I think yes.


----------



## Roxyfire

********** said:


> I'm not sure I buy India coming to Epcot. Much like with an African pavilion that was in the works, India, while not specifically mentioned there, is already well represented in Animal Kingdom in the Asian / Anadapour area.  I think Brazil is much, much more likely.
> 
> And can we all agree that WDWNT rumor record is maybe 10-20% accurate? They get some right, but do so buy just throwing a ton of stuff at the internet wall and occasionally something they say sticks, but mostly its about click-bait for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting analysis - it basically says that TSL did nothing to drive people to DHS.
> 
> But the question still remains of whether it was really meant to or not. SW is what is being used to drive people to DHS.
> 
> TSL (and Mickey's Railroad and Cars show as well) are really there to occupy the crowds and bring the park up to a full day experience that it almost never was, and with the removal of backlot tour, LMA, and GMR which were all LONG rides - definitely this park is not an all-day park. For all of SW lands expected popularity - people are unlikely to be able to spend the entire day there, unless it's standing in 5 hour lines. (And I still very much suspect Disney is going to do something very revolutionary and eliminate the standby line completely.) TSL also gives people with smaller children a reason to come to this park, which outside of Disney Junior and a couple of stageshows and M&G is not really well designed for Disney's base.
> 
> So - has TSL driven attendance?  No.
> Is it a success for what it is intended? I think yes.



Agreed, it certainly spread a bit of wait time and gave something more to those with smaller children, albeit not that small (with height requirements still in play). Comparing with MK rides is almost unfair. People still do go to MK for one day and by and large Seven Dwarves Mine Train is still going to be the big draw.  The true test will be that time around thanksgiving/christmas/new years. Will wait times max out to crazytown for SDD as they do with other top tier rides? If not then maybe that's a good time to judge.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I really thought TSL was cute — especially at night — and that SDD exceeded my expectations.

Seems like it suffers from a few things IMO: 1) lack of shade, 2) no store (could use it for shopping AND A/C break), 3) no TS restaurant (could use it for food AND A/C break), 4) feels tight walking around.

If Disney is surprised at how it’s “performing” (not sure I buy that), THAT surprises me!! The plan they chose to execute on was a land-let (something short of a full land), with 2 mostly-kiddie-seeming rides. I can’t imagine what they were expecting IF they’re ACTUALLY disappointed — I’m not convinced Disney expected more than it’s gotten with TSL.

It’s cute for what they decided to do. Could have been made into a lot more, IMO.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> I'm not sure I buy India coming to Epcot. Much like with an African pavilion that was in the works, India, while not specifically mentioned there, is already well represented in Animal Kingdom in the Asian / Anadapour area.  I think Brazil is much, much more likely.
> 
> And can we all agree that WDWNT rumor record is maybe 10-20% accurate? They get some right, but do so buy just throwing a ton of stuff at the internet wall and occasionally something they say sticks, but mostly its about click-bait for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting analysis - it basically says that TSL did nothing to drive people to DHS.
> 
> But the question still remains of whether it was really meant to or not. SW is what is being used to drive people to DHS.
> 
> TSL (and Mickey's Railroad and Cars show as well) are really there to occupy the crowds and bring the park up to a full day experience that it almost never was, and with the removal of backlot tour, LMA, and GMR which were all LONG rides - definitely this park is not an all-day park. For all of SW lands expected popularity - people are unlikely to be able to spend the entire day there, unless it's standing in 5 hour lines. (And I still very much suspect Disney is going to do something very revolutionary and eliminate the standby line completely.) TSL also gives people with smaller children a reason to come to this park, which outside of Disney Junior and a couple of stageshows and M&G is not really well designed for Disney's base.
> 
> So - has TSL driven attendance?  No.
> Is it a success for what it is intended? I think yes.



I do agree with a comment Josh makes in the article: Disney's goal with anything they add is to increase attendance/spending. They don't do anything just to add capacity for the sake of adding it.

As they don't sell half day tickets, I doubt Disney cares if a new land ups a park status to full day.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Rhino tour at AK

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sday-get-up-close-with-rhinos-starting-nov-1/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney socks at Disney Parks 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-ne...orful-character-socks-arrive-at-disney-parks/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Rhino tour at AK
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sday-get-up-close-with-rhinos-starting-nov-1/


I’d give this a shot! I think the tours at AK and AKL are all fantastic so far. The CMs are especially terrific.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I’d give this a shot! I think the tours at AK and AKL are all fantastic so far. The CMs are especially terrific.


I just contacted my TA to have her book this for me when I’m there. It starts my first day.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> I just contacted my TA to have her book this for me when I’m there. It starts my first day.


Are you going to fit it in before or after you’ve RUN yourself ragged?! That’s always a tough decision with these things for me! Though I’m so happy after I’ve done races that I don’t feel tired... right away...


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Rhino tour at AK
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sday-get-up-close-with-rhinos-starting-nov-1/


That looks super fun!  We did the Caring for Elephants the last trip (the last two trips, actually) and that was great.  I bet this will be really great too!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Are you going to fit it in before or after you’ve RUN yourself ragged?! That’s always a tough decision with these things for me! Though I’m so happy after I’ve done races that I don’t feel tired... right away...


I’m hoping it’s at a reasonable time. I’m either doing it the 2nd or the 5th so before or after the half.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/is-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-a-dud/
> 
> Interesting analysis by Josh of easywdw on the topic of toy story land being a dud or worthwhile in Disney's eyes.



I took my family down to Disney in July just for TSL since the kids were extremely excited from all they saw. It’s hard to say whether it was underperforming but I know my family loved it. Honestly the most baffling part is the lack of a store and to a lesser degree a restaurant.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disney socks at Disney Parks
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-ne...orful-character-socks-arrive-at-disney-parks/



...I've actually been looking for Disney character socks. I guess I'll pick some up when I'm there!


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Rhino tour at AK
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sday-get-up-close-with-rhinos-starting-nov-1/


I keep meaning to do the elephant one.   Now I need to do this as well at some point.   First priority is still the Starlight Safari, though.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I keep meaning to do the elephant one.   Now I need to do this as well at some point.   First priority is still the Starlight Safari, though.


I need to do Wild Africa Trek soon too. I also have been meaning to do Caring for Giants. Maybe in January.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Rhino tour at AK
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sday-get-up-close-with-rhinos-starting-nov-1/


Well, this is fitting since I just booked a Birthday trip and this starts 5 days before I arrive. I guess I'll be doing this tour.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, this is fitting since I just booked a Birthday trip and this starts 5 days before I arrive. I guess I'll be doing this tour.


We will just miss each other then!


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I need to do Wild Africa Trek soon too. I also have been meaning to do Caring for Giants. Maybe in January.



Wild Africa Trek is awesome.  We did it a few days after it started.   Can't recommend it enough.   Seeing the savanna from new angles was just great.  I might actually wind up down there the first week this is there so I may jump on it.  Maybe just do it and elephants all at once.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Rhino tour at AK
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sday-get-up-close-with-rhinos-starting-nov-1/


Tour begins at 11AM check in at 10:45AM.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Rhino tour at AK
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sday-get-up-close-with-rhinos-starting-nov-1/


This looks awesome. Last year we ended up having a safari truck to ourselves and the CM told us how the rhinos can get ornery and charge at the trucks. In July, we saw it happen firsthand when a rhino charged at my daughter who was sleeping. Woke her up fast.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> We will just miss each other then!


I see that.


----------



## Tigger's ally

My first born son we named Ryne.  Ryno to all that know him.  He is the one to my right in the avatar and his twin brother is on my left.  Close to 6'6" and they both were really good basketball (and baseball) players in high school.  Ryno had the nickname (flying white Ryno) for how he came out of nowhere to block shots with his long arms.  Ever since he was a kid we always had stuffed ryno's around.  Bought several ryno carvings, etc at AK and AKL.  This tour might be just right for him and his GF when we go next spring.  Looks fun.   Also, we had the white rhyno charge our truck a couple trips ago.  Right at me.  I didn't move too much, but we did look each other in the eye from about four feet away.   Was the best experience ever on the Savanah.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> I’m hoping it’s at a reasonable time. I’m either doing it the 2nd or the 5th so before or after the half.





Tigger's ally said:


> My first born son we named Ryne.  Ryno to all that know him.  He is the one to my right in the avatar and his twin brother is on my left.  Close to 6'6" and they both were really good basketball (and baseball) players in high school.  Ryno had the nickname (flying white Ryno) for how he came out of nowhere to block shots with his long arms.  Ever since he was a kid we always had stuffed ryno's around.  Bought several ryno carvings, etc at AK and AKL.  This tour might be just right for him and his GF when we go next spring.  Looks fun.   Also, we had the white rhyno charge our truck a couple trips ago.  Right at me.  I didn't move too much, but we did look each other in the eye from about four feet away.   Was the best experience ever on the Savanah.


Website now says its offered once a day - not sure if all days, or specific ones - 60 minutes long, and arrive at 10:45 for 11:00AM tour...$40 very reasonable!

ERA:  OOOPS...sorry, I see you already have the info....I wish we could delete posts...


----------



## Cinderumbrella

My 2 cents on TSL (we were there 2 weeks after it opened). DS15 & I were SO excited to see it. Fortunately we secured SDD FP in advance so we did not rope drop that park, but we arrived around 9am for those 7am(?) openings.

We both like the look of the area. We both far preferred SDD to 7DMT (rode them both for the first time on the same trip). But it is hotter than hot in the summer heat.

We used our 3 FP+ on RNRC, ST & SDD. We did standby lines for a second ride on ST, Muppets and TSMM. We had an ADR at Sci Fi at 1pm and we left. There just isn’t enough to do in the park anymore. I was on a trip with a 15 year old boy so obviously we aren’t doing any meet & greets or watching LM, BATB, or Playhouse Disney.  We really missed GMR and BLT.

TL;DR it’s a half day park at best for those who have teen boys. TSL doesn’t change that.


----------



## jlundeen

The Pho said:


> Wild Africa Trek is awesome.  We did it a few days after it started.   Can't recommend it enough.   Seeing the savanna from new angles was just great.  I might actually wind up down there the first week this is there so I may jump on it.  Maybe just do it and elephants all at once.


I have done this one twice too!  Loved it!  We're thinking about the Savor the Savanah one on our Feb trip also, so now it's turning into a HEAVY AK Park trip!  Works for me!


----------



## gberg

rteetz said:


>


Despite the reviews I still went to this a couple of weeks ago.  A "do over" won't help it but a "scrap everything except the birds" might!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think it’s definitely underperforming in Disney’s eyes. Also there have been several surveys sent around about this land.



It's probably hard to call it a "dud" but I also think it would hard to say that Disney is "trilled" with the impact - especially when you see/compare to how Pandora is still impact AK's attendance and how the wait times for 7DMT are still longer than Slinky Dog, etc. ... given the advertising I am sure they wanted to see more of an impact to DHSs crowds than it has done

That said, it is hard to fully evaluate as it was meant to be a complementary land to when Galaxy's Edge opens


----------



## Disneymom1126

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I do agree with a comment Josh makes in the article: Disney's goal with anything they add is to increase attendance/spending. They don't do anything just to add capacity for the sake of adding it.
> 
> As they don't sell half day tickets, I doubt Disney cares if a new land ups a park status to full day.



I feel like many vacationers are planning a trip of at least 4 days and plan to hit all of the parks in those days regardless of what is offered in each park. What it does do is add a few more things for younger visitors outside of shows. I think it was more an understanding of HS needing more for a segment of the population, increasing number of things to do, etc. than it was an attempt to drive more people to HS...they already know SWGE will do all they need related to driving attendance.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Rhino tour at AK
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sday-get-up-close-with-rhinos-starting-nov-1/



This looks really great...we are doing Caring for Giants in November. I hope they continue to add experiences like this with other species. I especially like that the profits from this and Caring for Giants goes directly to the Conservation Fund. Will be interested to hear how you like it!


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> International Talk like a Pirate Day
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...e-a-pirate-day/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0913180018A



Argh......


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

WDWNT reporting the "permanent" Wreck it Ralph playground that was added has been removed/dismantled ... apparently the metal would get to hot for kids to safely play on it


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> WDWNT reporting the "permanent" Wreck it Ralph playground that was added has been removed/dismantled ... apparently the metal would get to hot for kids to safely play on it
> 
> View attachment 352394



Any word on whether that same metal would stick to their tongue on cold days?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> WDWNT reporting the "permanent" Wreck it Ralph playground that was added has been removed/dismantled ... apparently the metal would get to hot for kids to safely play on it
> 
> View attachment 352394


Personally I think that sort of thing was out of place at Epcot.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Personally I think that sort of thing was out of place at Epcot.



my kids enjoyed it and wish there more things like that for them to burn off some energy ... could have been easy to make it themed more to Future World though I suppose


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> my kids enjoyed it and wish there more things like that for them to burn off some energy ... could have been easy to make it themed more to Future World though I suppose


"metal too hot..."  "..to burn off energy".....ha ha ha...I see what you did there!!!


----------



## unbanshee

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> WDWNT reporting the "permanent" Wreck it Ralph playground that was added has been removed/dismantled ... apparently the metal would get to hot for kids to safely play on it



Obviously they had plans on having this thing there longer. This seems like an unplanned demolition. I wonder if they'll try again.


----------



## soniam

D23 Destination D Detailed Schedule:

https://d23.com/d23-event/destination-d-celebrating-mickey-mouse/?share_token=a9a6af0e23


----------



## OSUZorba

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I do agree with a comment Josh makes in the article: Disney's goal with anything they add is to increase attendance/spending. They don't do anything just to add capacity for the sake of adding it.
> 
> As they don't sell half day tickets, I doubt Disney cares if a new land ups a park status to full day.


The reason they'd care about half day vs full day is the day I went DHS I left early and had pizza delivered, instead of eating in the park. Considering how much they spend on night time shows in every park, I think they want people to stay all day. 


And like you said, they don't sell half day tickets, so families without hoppers may just completely avoid the park altogether hurting it's attendance.


----------



## amalone1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> WDWNT reporting the "permanent" Wreck it Ralph playground that was added has been removed/dismantled ... apparently the metal would get to hot for kids to safely play on it
> 
> View attachment 352394


Man. I wondered what this was when we went by it this morning! This is why I have to keep up on the news thread on my trip  we did get to see into UofE last night


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Personally I think that sort of thing was out of place at Epcot.


Oh what a list we could make on that statement....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Joffrey’s Coffee in Contemporary Resort Now Offering Character Art Lattes


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Imagine Dragons Write and Record Song “Zero” for “Ralph Breaks the Internet”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney Studios Names New VPs of Marketing


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fox Searchlight Reportedly Promotes Trio of VPs to SVP of National Publicity


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> I keep meaning to do the elephant one.   Now I need to do this as well at some point.   First priority is still the Starlight Safari, though.





rteetz said:


> I need to do Wild Africa Trek soon too. I also have been meaning to do Caring for Giants. Maybe in January.


Did Starlight Safari last month and loved it -- DO IT! Did WAT a few years ago and loved that as well. 



gberg said:


> Despite the reviews I still went to this a couple of weeks ago.  A "do over" won't help it but a "scrap everything except the birds" might!


So, so SO true!!! Please, Disney... I beg you... full re-do!!


----------



## Sweettears

********** said:


> I'm not sure I buy India coming to Epcot. Much like with an African pavilion that was in the works, India, while not specifically mentioned there, is already well represented in Animal Kingdom in the Asian / Anadapour area.  I think Brazil is much, much more likely.
> 
> And can we all agree that WDWNT rumor record is maybe 10-20% accurate? They get some right, but do so buy just throwing a ton of stuff at the internet wall and occasionally something they say sticks, but mostly its about click-bait for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting analysis - it basically says that TSL did nothing to drive people to DHS.
> 
> But the question still remains of whether it was really meant to or not. SW is what is being used to drive people to DHS.
> 
> TSL (and Mickey's Railroad and Cars show as well) are really there to occupy the crowds and bring the park up to a full day experience that it almost never was, and with the removal of backlot tour, LMA, and GMR which were all LONG rides - definitely this park is not an all-day park. For all of SW lands expected popularity - people are unlikely to be able to spend the entire day there, unless it's standing in 5 hour lines. (And I still very much suspect Disney is going to do something very revolutionary and eliminate the standby line completely.) TSL also gives people with smaller children a reason to come to this park, which outside of Disney Junior and a couple of stageshows and M&G is not really well designed for Disney's base.
> 
> So - has TSL driven attendance?  No.
> Is it a success for what it is intended? I think yes.


I agree with what you are saying. How long have people been complaining about nothing in DHS for the younger folk. Now they added something, maybe too little, but it still provides some relief. It’s been bounced around but I believe I have heard there is room for expansion so more may be added.

I think that it was important for WDW to get TSL open prior to SWL to test the impact and eventual gauge what might be needed to balance things out. Just a thought.


----------



## pork

rteetz said:


> I just contacted my TA to have her book this for me when I’m there. It starts my first day.



I was thinking about booking it too. Maybe I’ll see you there. We’re arriving on the 2nd of November.


----------



## MommaBerd

When I saw that WiR playground, my first thought was, “No shade canopy? In Florida?” Whoever designed it must not have children...or have tried to play on a metal playground when he/she was a kid.


----------



## Hoodie

pork said:


> I was thinking about booking it too. Maybe I’ll see you there. We’re arriving on the 2nd of November.


We are too!

6 weeks tomorrow....not that I'm counting.


----------



## JaxDad

MommaBerd said:


> When I saw that WiR playground, my first thought was, “No shade canopy? In Florida?” Whoever designed it must not have children...or have tried to play on a metal playground when he/she was a kid.


Do they have one of those stainless steel slides that first blind you with the reflected sun then fry every exposed part of your body as you slide down it?


----------



## tlmadden73

There was a Wreck it Ralph playground at Epcot?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tlmadden73 said:


> There was a Wreck it Ralph playground at Epcot?


Set up in time for F&W, I believe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> There was a Wreck it Ralph playground at Epcot?





MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Set up in time for F&W, I believe.



Yeah, it was installed and opened the first day of Food & Wine and promoted as part of the “activities for kids” for the festival - but then was reported to be permanent and not automatically taken down at the end of the festival

.... but it wound up only lasting about 3 weeks


----------



## tlmadden73

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Set up in time for F&W, I believe.





TheMaxRebo said:


> .... but it wound up only lasting about 3 weeks


IT lasted THREE weeks? heh. Wow. That's a type of mistake that unfortunately could get someone fired. Whoever green-lit a metal playground with no shade at a theme park in Florida is not doing their job.

As someone who has been going to WDW now with kids (our next trip my daughter will be 2 and son will be 6), I think the lack of playgrounds there is a shame. 
My son loved Honey I Shrunk the Playground -- we spent an hour there easily while the other adults did attractions when my son was 3. Casey's splash pad is nice .. but just a splash pad. Even the hotels don't seem to have much in the playground department. My son had fun (on that same 3yo trip) at the playground at Fort Wilderness while we waited for our reservation at Trail's End. 
We are looking forward to the dinosaur area at AK (going there previously without kids, I never even knew that area existed .. heh). 

I get it, probably liability and upkeep concerns, *sigh*, but kids (a huge chunk of WDW's audience) LOVE climbing around on things.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Why was it so difficult to put a shade canopy over that playground?

You know one of those semi see through kinda deals that filters the sun. They can't really cost that much.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## tlmadden73

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Why was it so difficult to put a shade canopy over that playground?
> 
> You know one of those semi see through kinda deals that filters the sun. They can't really cost that much.


Right .. tearing it down is cheaper than installing a canopy to fix the "hot" issues?  I don't understand decisions companies make sometimes. 
You'd think they would want it up throughout the fall to help promote the new movie (which is probably why they put it up in the first place).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Why was it so difficult to put a shade canopy over that playground?
> 
> You know one of those semi see through kinda deals that filters the sun. They can't really cost that much.





tlmadden73 said:


> Right .. tearing it down is cheaper than installing a canopy to fix the "hot" issues?  I don't understand decisions companies make sometimes.
> You'd think they would want it up throughout the fall to help promote the new movie (which is probably why they put it up in the first place).



I was wondering that too and makes me think there is something else to it ... you’d think if it was just the heat they’d at least try some sort of covering before just abandoning it/ripping it out


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Who knows about the accuracy of this but obviously India has been one in consideration for a long time for EPCOT and this would fit into the whole rumor about multiple parks competing for the Shanghai Pirates ride system
> 
> Again, not saying I think this is definitely going to come to fruition but there is at least some logic around this being a legit rumor and not just clickbait


Martin at WDWMagic.com had a post back in June I think in 2017 that stated india may be coming.  So this has legs.

To that point though, as I pointed out in the rumor tracking thread - this ride is being discussed for 2 parks - AK and EPCOT - if EPCOT it would be part of the Pavillion.  None of this is locked or green lit though.  Still in "blue sky" mode.

He also called out, Brazil has been pushed back to 2022 vs. 2021 per previous reports...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> Martin at WDWMagic.com had a post back in June I think in 2017 that stated india may be coming.  So this has legs.
> 
> To that point though, as I pointed out in the rumor tracking thread - this ride is being discussed for 2 parks - AK and EPCOT - if EPCOT it would be part of the Pavillion.  None of this is locked or green lit though.  Still in "blue sky" mode.
> 
> He also called out, Brazil has been pushed back to 2022 vs. 2021 per previous reports...



yeah - guess previously I hadn't thought about how that ride system could/would be used in EPCOT - so this at least connects those dots for me.  Obviously I know nothing is set and things are fluid but that aspect of the rumor going back to your prior reports makes sense to me


----------



## patster734

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was wondering that too and makes me think there is something else to it ... you’d think if it was just the heat they’d at least try some sort of covering before just abandoning it/ripping it out



Has it been ripped out?  The pictures that I’ve seen recently is that the area has been blocked off with potted trees.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

patster734 said:


> Has it been ripped out?  The pictures that I’ve seen recently is that the area has been blocked off with potted trees.



WDWNT reported it as "already dismantled" - but certainly possible that wasn't an accurate report


----------



## tlmadden73

Phicinfan said:


> Martin at WDWMagic.com had a post back in June I think in 2017 that stated india may be coming.  So this has legs.
> 
> To that point though, as I pointed out in the rumor tracking thread - this ride is being discussed for 2 parks - AK and EPCOT - if EPCOT it would be part of the Pavillion.  None of this is locked or green lit though.  Still in "blue sky" mode.
> 
> He also called out, Brazil has been pushed back to 2022 vs. 2021 per previous reports...


The bored pre-teen that sulked around the boiling hot World Showcase in the 80s is excited to have actual ride attractions scattered around the World Showcase to break up that long walk, especially due to the lack of attractions at Epcot in general.


----------



## jlundeen

tlmadden73 said:


> The *bored pre-teen that sulked around the boiling hot World Showcase in the 80s *is excited to have actual ride attractions scattered around the World Showcase to break up that long walk, especially due to the lack of attractions at Epcot in general.



This made me laugh because our son, then in early 20s, sulked for our whole Millennium New Year's Eve trip because he wanted to be with his buddies instead of the family...  he wore a black trench coat, and pony tail the whole trip, and I'm not sure he EVER smiled the whole trip. Small children were scared of him, and that was just fine by him.   

Years later, he came back to all of us and apologized for being such a jerk, but hey, somehow we all had a great trip even with his attitude.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Design-A-Tee replacement coming to Disney Springs in early October


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bob Iger Comments on Alcohol at Disneyland and Less-Aggressive Release Plans for Star Wars Movies


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO: Steamboat Willie Popcorn Bucket Coming to Tokyo Disney Resort in November


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Interesting interview with Iger in the Hollywood Reporter, covering topics such as selling alcohol in Disneyland, slowing the rate of Star Wars movies, the streaming service, and how the company has changed in response to the #MeToo movement

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...service-james-gunn-star-wars-slowdown-1145493

Some interesting points:

*How involved do you get in decisions to cancel Roseanne at ABC or fire James Gunn at Marvel?*

I would say there is a blend of my helping to make the decision to my supporting the decisions that have been made. _Roseanne_ was completely unanimous. We discussed how it would be communicated and when because there were a number of entities that had to be properly filled in, but the decision was completely unanimous. The James Gunn decision was brought to me as a unanimous decision of a variety of executives at the studio and I supported it.

*There was backlash. You still support it?*

I haven't second-guessed their decision.

******************

*Has the culture at Pixar changed at all in the past eight months since the exit of John Lasseter?*

Any time that you change leadership there is an inevitable cultural shift. There was a cultural shift at Disney when I took over for Michel Eisner after 21 years. John Lasseter was in his role for a long time, had an enormous influence on both the culture and the creativity of Pixar, and so of course in John leaving there is inevitable and was an inevitable cultural shift. To get into the details, I'd prefer not to.

*What has changed within Disney as a whole as a result of the #MeToo movement?*

I don’t want to talk about anybody, specifically, but it's critical for us as leaders in this industry to create safe environments for people who have been victims of abuse to speak up and feel safe about speaking up and for others who have witnessed abuse to do the same. It's critical. As difficult as this time may seem, it's high time that we all woke up to the need to protect the people that work for us and work with us.

*How are you doing that?*

First of all, you have to address specific issues with people, but beyond that, you have to make sure that you’re applying one standard to the company for all. There aren't two standards based on title, rank, importance, talent, whatever. Second, you've got to communicate very, very effectively to people that if they are a victim, if they have witnessed this, they must come forward because in not doing so they are only perpetuating an unsafe work environment, and that's not good.

********************

*Finally, some Disneyland purists are upset that there's going to be booze for sale in Star Wars Land.*

We have to be careful we don't let people drink and then go on Autopia. (_Laughs_.)

*Funny. Walt did specifically say no booze at Disneyland.*

Yeah, except I think Walt had a nip or two in his apartment at night. (_Laughs_.) I am a big believer in tradition. This just seemed like one of those traditions that if we changed it the empire wasn't gonna crumble.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> This just seemed like one of those traditions that if we changed it the empire wasn't gonna crumble.


Code for the profits will be more than the outrage.


----------



## mcjaco

MommaBerd said:


> When I saw that WiR playground, my first thought was, “No shade canopy? In Florida?” Whoever designed it must not have children...or have tried to play on a metal playground when he/she was a kid.



We just got back.  This past week was brutal with "feels like" temps in the 100s.  We did OK, but I really have no idea how they can build anything down there without shade cover and fans (I'm looking at you Toy Story Land).  In a lot of cases, half the fans weren't working either.  It was almost insult to injury.  

We walked past the Wreck It Ralph area Tuesday, and wondered where the heck it went!


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: Steamboat Willie Popcorn Bucket Coming to Tokyo Disney Resort in November



I'm not a big popcorn bucket guy but that's one I would definitely buy.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Code for the profits will be more than the outrage.


More than that.  The resounding "meh" by most will be (is) greater than the outrage.


----------



## MommaBerd

JaxDad said:


> Do they have one of those stainless steel slides that first blind you with the reflected sun then fry every exposed part of your body as you slide down it?



 You mean the ones that are like 20 feet high and go straight down? I think they deprived the kids of that experience!

Did you ever use wax paper on them? I remember using that - or some kind of kitchen paper - and we would FLY down those slides! Such fun!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Code for the profits will be more than the outrage.



yeah, not sure if there was more to the conversation than what was printed but I thought he came off a bit cavalier about this topic and not really sensitive to those for whom this is a big deal

Though I think he spot on that the "Empire" will not crumble ... but I think those that are most concerned don't want an "Empire" (there were the bad guys after all) and want the Disney of yore (though, you can't get that and Galaxy's Edge and all the other cool new stuff)


----------



## Iowamomof4

MommaBerd said:


> You mean the ones that are like 20 feet high and go straight down? I think they deprived the kids of that experience!
> 
> Did you ever use wax paper on them? I remember using that - or some kind of kitchen paper - and we would FLY down those slides! Such fun!!!



In the winter we would get a nice ice chute going off the bottom of the slide and have contests at recess to see who could slide the farthest off the end! Great times!

EDIT: Of course, my friend cracked her tailbone doing it...


----------



## jknezek

There is a state park here in AL that has an old school metal playground. The massively tall skinny slide with low sides, the spinner without guards, the tall swings where you can get past vertical on the up and down swing, the old school teeter totters which move fast enough to lift you off the seat and chip your teeth... 

I'm amazed it's still there. A few years ago we went to this park, not knowing the playground was there, to camp for the weekend. While my wife and I wandered around amazed some lawyer hadn't ruined the place yet, my (at the time) 4, 4 and 6 year old kids had the best time they've ever had. Those old rides might have been dangerous, but I'd forgotten how much better they were than the stuff we fill playgrounds with now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> There is a state park here in AL that has an old school metal playground. The massively tall skinny slide with low sides, the spinner without guards, the tall swings where you can get past vertical on the up and down swing, the old school teeter totters which move fast enough to lift you off the seat and chip your teeth...
> 
> I'm amazed it's still there. A few years ago we went to this park, not knowing the playground was there, to camp for the weekend. While my wife and I wandered around amazed some lawyer hadn't ruined the place yet, my (at the time) 4, 4 and 6 year old kids had the best time they've ever had. Those old rides might have been dangerous, but I'd forgotten how much better they were than the stuff we fill playgrounds with now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - just saw @WebmasterJackie post this on the DISBoards Facebook group and thought it would be good to share it as wide as possible

"Hey, everyone! For those of you still having trouble with My Disney Experience, Disney has asked us to have you contact them via email at wdw.helpdesk@disneyworld.com. Be sure to include your name, email address, phone number, and a brief description of the issue so a Cast Member can best assist you!"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - just saw @WebmasterJackie post this on the DISBoards Facebook group and thought it would be good to share it as wide as possible
> 
> "Hey, everyone! For those of you still having trouble with My Disney Experience, Disney has asked us to have you contact them via email at wdw.helpdesk@disneyworld.com. Be sure to include your name, email address, phone number, and a brief description of the issue so a Cast Member can best assist you!"


I got that message when opening the app this morning too.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The twilight zone is coming back 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/deadli...ne-cbs-all-access-rod-serling-1202468028/amp/


----------



## HuskieJohn

tlmadden73 said:


> The bored pre-teen that sulked around the boiling hot World Showcase in the 80s is excited to have actual ride attractions scattered around the World Showcase to break up that long walk, especially due to the lack of attractions at Epcot in general.



In 2015, when I was 34, and went to EPCOT for my first time, I was bored with World Showcase

That being said it was my then 6yr old sons favorite park and that is the ONLY reason we will return in 2020.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New personalized photo gifts through photopass at Disneyland 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...taining-your-disney-photopass-service-photos/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New cupcake at the Contemporary 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/review-ne...contempo-cafe-at-disneys-contemporary-resort/


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, not sure if there was more to the conversation than what was printed but I thought he came off a bit cavalier about this topic and not really sensitive to those for whom this is a big deal
> 
> Though I think he spot on that the "Empire" will not crumble ... but I think those that are most concerned don't want an "Empire" (there were the bad guys after all) and want the Disney of yore (though, you can't get that and Galaxy's Edge and all the other cool new stuff)



This has sort of been talked to death, but I DO think there's a difference between serving drinks at a TS restaurant and having drink carts everywhere. But I do have to say, DHS does have drink carts EVERYWHERE and I don't really see drunks as a problem there. Drunks seem to be mostly a problem in Epcot, but also Disney encourages this in many ways. 



HuskieJohn said:


> In 2015, when I was 34, and went to EPCOT for my first time, I was bored with World Showcase
> 
> That being said it was my then 6yr old sons favorite park and that is the ONLY reason we will return in 2020.



I always wonder when I hear stuff like this...is it the lack of rides? I think that people are of two minds at Disney (and other theme parks)...there's a portion of the population that focuses on rides as the essential part of the experience, and then there's the portion that consider rides only a small portion of the experience. WS for those that want rides is clearly not a good fit. I always think that people that prefer Universal over Disney tend to be of the former category - the "just gimmie lots of rides".  

In my younger days I would've been more towards the former, but now I have swung to the latter. I was even arguing with my wife that our upcoming F&W trip we don't even book FP and we don't even leave World Showcase. I just want to enjoy the food and explore the nooks and crannies of WS. In the end we booked FP at other parks, but we may skip them yet. I also would never claim Epcot to be my favorite park - but WS is about the only place I leave every trip thinking "boy I wish I had more time there."


----------



## tlmadden73

HuskieJohn said:


> In 2015, when I was 34, and went to EPCOT for my first time, I was bored with World Showcase
> 
> That being said it was my then 6yr old sons favorite park and that is the ONLY reason we will return in 2020.


I enjoyed Future World as a child of the 80s -- but the park was way more about science and "discovery" then.  Now you can get better interactive science exhibits and shows at a local museum than Epcot. (Which is why I really don't mind the removing of the "edutainment" theme in favor of IP-COT).

I didn't like World Showcase because it was just -- boring. No rides .. a few movies (that weren't bad) but mostly shopping and restaurants (two things a middle school boy just hates). 

As an adult .. I enjoy it to be able to sample some food and such .. but to me .. you can't really appreciate World Showcase by meandering through it (like, say a local can) during a huge Disney vacation when every minute is precious (and expensive)


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: Steamboat Willie Popcorn Bucket Coming to Tokyo Disney Resort in November



Yes!! Hopefully there’ll be some left when we make it there in December!


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Yes!! Hopefully there’ll be some left when we make it there in December!


I hope for you that they are but those things go very quickly at TDR.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - just saw @WebmasterJackie post this on the DISBoards Facebook group and thought it would be good to share it as wide as possible
> 
> "Hey, everyone! For those of you still having trouble with My Disney Experience, Disney has asked us to have you contact them via email at wdw.helpdesk@disneyworld.com. Be sure to include your name, email address, phone number, and a brief description of the issue so a Cast Member can best assist you!"


I also posted this in the TP&A thread about it — got this message this morning across MDE platforms:


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tlmadden73 said:


> The bored pre-teen that sulked around the boiling hot World Showcase in the 80s is excited to have actual ride attractions scattered around the World Showcase to break up that long walk, especially due to the lack of attractions at Epcot in general.


We’re looking forward to the new stuff as well. That said, my pre-teen and teen love World Showcase — even before any new stuff.


----------



## piglet1979

HuskieJohn said:


> In 2015, when I was 34, and went to EPCOT for my first time, I was bored with World Showcase
> 
> That being said it was my then 6yr old sons favorite park and that is the ONLY reason we will return in 2020.



This is me.  I hated it when I went as a kid and at 39 it is my least favorite.  I am not much of a shopper or drinker so I just get bored. I can't wait for more rides.


----------



## JK World

tlmadden73 said:


> I enjoyed Future World as a child of the 80s -- but the park was way more about science and "discovery" then.  Now you can get better interactive science exhibits and shows at a local museum than Epcot. (Which is why I really don't mind the removing of the "edutainment" theme in favor of IP-COT).
> 
> I didn't like World Showcase because it was just -- boring. No rides .. a few movies (that weren't bad) but mostly shopping and restaurants (two things a middle school boy just hates).
> 
> As an adult .. I enjoy it to be able to sample some food and such .. but to me .. you can't really appreciate World Showcase by meandering through it (like, say a local can) during a huge Disney vacation when every minute is precious (and expensive)


I completely understand not being a fan of Epcot, and specifically WS.  As you mentioned, WS is mostly things to look at, shopping and restaurants.  The concept of paying a ton of money for the privilege of spending more money either shopping or eating is not appealing to me.  Those are secondary activities for me, and the primary purpose of my theme park visits is the attractions (both rides and shows).  I could pass an afternoon in WS (if not travelling with my preschooler), but it would not be my preferred vacation.  That said, I do plan on spending a full day (minus a mid-day nap break at the hotel) on our upcoming trip.  Just going to spend most of it in FW.  Lovely to have both options so there is something for everyone!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
19 Magical New and Limited-Time Experiences Coming to Walt Disney World Resort in 2019!

Magic Kingdom:

1. "Mickey and Minnie Mouse, *Mickey & Minnie’s Surprise Celebration* will bring new music, dancing and all sorts of other fun to Magic Kingdom Park."
2. "The new *“Move It! Shake It! MousekeDance It! Street Party”* at Magic Kingdom Park will invite you to dance with Mickey, Minnie and their pals in front of Cinderella Castle."
3. "The *Dapper Dans* and other entertainers on Main Street, U.S.A. at Magic Kingdom Park will sing songs in honor of Mickey and Minnie."
4. "Look for special *Mickey- and Minnie-themed merchandise and food* at Magic Kingdom Park to make this party complete."
5. "And this is a Surprise Celebration, after all, so you can expect more *Limited-Time Magic *entertainment and other experiences to pop up periodically around Magic Kingdom Park."

Disney's Hollywood Studios:

6. "*The Incredibles* are coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios, as Pixar Place will transform into a Metroville city block."
7. "At the end of the block, a party will be held in honor of *Mr. Incredible, Mrs. Incredible and Frozone* to celebrate their Super deeds."
8. "Meet the one and only *Edna Mode* – the greatest super suit designer! She will set up a special location on Pixar Place showcasing some of her best creations (no capes!)."
9. "Also on Pixar Place, look for clues to the whereabouts of the youngest Incredible, the mischievous and multi-powered *Jack-Jack*."
10. " Elsewhere at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, a door to the monster world will open inside Walt Disney Presents, where you’ll have a chance to meet *Mike and Sulley* from Pixar’s _Monsters, Inc_."

Disney's Animal Kingdom:

11. "Celebrate the 25th anniversary of Walt Disney Pictures’ “The Lion King” at Disney's Animal Kingdom along with Timon and Rafiki in the “*Hakuna Matata Time Dance Party*” on Discovery Island. Let your inner animal roam free on the dance floor in this raucous party!"
12. "Also at Disney’s Animal Kingdom, have fun posing in front of special *three-dimensional photo opportunities* re-creating scenes from the animated classic."

EPCOT:

13. "The *EPCOT International Festival of the Arts* is back! This year’s special event takes place Jan. 18 – Feb.25, allowing you to indulge in world-class culinary, visual and performing arts."
14. "The *Disney on Broadway Concert Series* is expanding to seven days a week during the Festival of the Arts, so you’ll have even more opportunities to experience some Disney musical magic live on stage."
15. "Welcome spring’s arrival with the *EPCOT International Flower & Garden Festival*, returning March 6 – June 3 with its wide selection of delectable bites at outdoor kitchens and dozens of Disney-themed topiaries blooming around the park."
16. "Even better, this year’s *Garden Rocks Concert Series* expands, as well, to seven days a week during the Flower & Garden Festival, which means a total of 270 concerts over the course of the 90-day event."

Disney's Hollywood Studios:

17. "Ka-Chow! *Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy* rolls into Disney’s Hollywood Studios in spring 2019. In this new show experience, you’ll come face to face with Lightning and learn from his years of experience on the track."
18. "Outside the Racing Academy, you’ll get to meet Lightning McQueen’s speedy pal, *Cruz Ramirez*."

More Throughout Walt Disney World:

19. "If you haven’t visited Walt Disney World Resort recently, then there’s even more for you to explore and experience. Become an honorary toy at *Toy Story Land* in Disney’s Hollywood Studios, travel to the bioluminescent planet of *Pandora - The World of Avatar* at Disney’s Animal Kingdom or wish a fond farewell to *"Illuminations: Reflections of Earth"* – the nighttime spectacular at EPCOT – before its conclusion scheduled for the second half of 2019."

*It looks like this list only encompasses until Fall 2019. The most notable experiences not on this list are: Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway, Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge, and the EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival.*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> 19 Magical New and Limited-Time Experiences Coming to Walt Disney World Resort in 2019!
> 
> Magic Kingdom:
> 
> 1. "Mickey and Minnie Mouse, *Mickey & Minnie’s Surprise Celebration* will bring new music, dancing and all sorts of other fun to Magic Kingdom Park."
> 2. "The new *“Move It! Shake It! MousekeDance It! Street Party”* at Magic Kingdom Park will invite you to dance with Mickey, Minnie and their pals in front of Cinderella Castle."
> 3. "The *Dapper Dans* and other entertainers on Main Street, U.S.A. at Magic Kingdom Park will sing songs in honor of Mickey and Minnie."
> 4. "Look for special *Mickey- and Minnie-themed merchandise and food* at Magic Kingdom Park to make this party complete."
> 5. "And this is a Surprise Celebration, after all, so you can expect more *Limited-Time Magic *entertainment and other experiences to pop up periodically around Magic Kingdom Park."
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 6. "*The Incredibles* are coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios, as Pixar Place will transform into a Metroville city block."
> 7. "At the end of the block, a party will be held in honor of *Mr. Incredible, Mrs. Incredible and Frozone* to celebrate their Super deeds."
> 8. "Meet the one and only *Edna Mode* – the greatest super suit designer! She will set up a special location on Pixar Place showcasing some of her best creations (no capes!)."
> 9. "Also on Pixar Place, look for clues to the whereabouts of the youngest Incredible, the mischievous and multi-powered *Jack-Jack*."
> 10. " Elsewhere at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, a door to the monster world will open inside Walt Disney Presents, where you’ll have a chance to meet *Mike and Sulley* from Pixar’s _Monsters, Inc_."
> 
> Disney's Animal Kingdom:
> 
> 11. "Celebrate the 25th anniversary of Walt Disney Pictures’ “The Lion King” at Disney's Animal Kingdom along with Timon and Rafiki in the “*Hakuna Matata Time Dance Party*” on Discovery Island. Let your inner animal roam free on the dance floor in this raucous party!"
> 12. "Also at Disney’s Animal Kingdom, have fun posing in front of special *three-dimensional photo opportunities* re-creating scenes from the animated classic."
> 
> EPCOT:
> 
> 13. "The *EPCOT International Festival of the Arts* is back! This year’s special event takes place Jan. 18 – Feb.25, allowing you to indulge in world-class culinary, visual and performing arts."
> 14. "The *Disney on Broadway Concert Series* is expanding to seven days a week during the Festival of the Arts, so you’ll have even more opportunities to experience some Disney musical magic live on stage."
> 15. "Welcome spring’s arrival with the *EPCOT International Flower & Garden Festival*, returning March 6 – June 3 with its wide selection of delectable bites at outdoor kitchens and dozens of Disney-themed topiaries blooming around the park."
> 16. "Even better, this year’s *Garden Rocks Concert Series* expands, as well, to seven days a week during the Flower & Garden Festival, which means a total of 270 concerts over the course of the 90-day event."
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 17. "Ka-Chow! *Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy* rolls into Disney’s Hollywood Studios in spring 2019. In this new show experience, you’ll come face to face with Lightning and learn from his years of experience on the track."
> 18. "Outside the Racing Academy, you’ll get to meet Lightning McQueen’s speedy pal, *Cruz Ramirez*."
> 
> More Throughout Walt Disney World:
> 
> 19. "If you haven’t visited Walt Disney World Resort recently, then there’s even more for you to explore and experience. Become an honorary toy at *Toy Story Land* in Disney’s Hollywood Studios, travel to the bioluminescent planet of *Pandora - The World of Avatar* at Disney’s Animal Kingdom or wish a fond farewell to *"Illuminations: Reflections of Earth"* – the nighttime spectacular at Epcot – before its conclusion scheduled for the second half of 2019."
> 
> *It looks like this list only encompasses until Fall 2019. The most notable experiences not on this list are: Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway, Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge, and the EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival.*



That's cool - always love little "extras" like this - and like you pointed out, seems to go through the fall so guess that will be the plan to draw people with the more permanent things coming later in the year

Also glad to see them utilize Pixar Place rather than just have it closed off


----------



## Gusey

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> 19 Magical New and Limited-Time Experiences Coming to Walt Disney World Resort in 2019!
> 
> Magic Kingdom:
> 
> 1. "Mickey and Minnie Mouse, *Mickey & Minnie’s Surprise Celebration* will bring new music, dancing and all sorts of other fun to Magic Kingdom Park."
> 2. "The new *“Move It! Shake It! MousekeDance It! Street Party”* at Magic Kingdom Park will invite you to dance with Mickey, Minnie and their pals in front of Cinderella Castle."
> 3. "The *Dapper Dans* and other entertainers on Main Street, U.S.A. at Magic Kingdom Park will sing songs in honor of Mickey and Minnie."
> 4. "Look for special *Mickey- and Minnie-themed merchandise and food* at Magic Kingdom Park to make this party complete."
> 5. "And this is a Surprise Celebration, after all, so you can expect more *Limited-Time Magic *entertainment and other experiences to pop up periodically around Magic Kingdom Park."
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 6. "*The Incredibles* are coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios, as Pixar Place will transform into a Metroville city block."
> 7. "At the end of the block, a party will be held in honor of *Mr. Incredible, Mrs. Incredible and Frozone* to celebrate their Super deeds."
> 8. "Meet the one and only *Edna Mode* – the greatest super suit designer! She will set up a special location on Pixar Place showcasing some of her best creations (no capes!)."
> 9. "Also on Pixar Place, look for clues to the whereabouts of the youngest Incredible, the mischievous and multi-powered *Jack-Jack*."
> 10. " Elsewhere at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, a door to the monster world will open inside Walt Disney Presents, where you’ll have a chance to meet *Mike and Sulley* from Pixar’s _Monsters, Inc_."
> 
> Disney's Animal Kingdom:
> 
> 11. "Celebrate the 25th anniversary of Walt Disney Pictures’ “The Lion King” at Disney's Animal Kingdom along with Timon and Rafiki in the “*Hakuna Matata Time Dance Party*” on Discovery Island. Let your inner animal roam free on the dance floor in this raucous party!"
> 12. "Also at Disney’s Animal Kingdom, have fun posing in front of special *three-dimensional photo opportunities* re-creating scenes from the animated classic."
> 
> EPCOT:
> 
> 13. "The *EPCOT International Festival of the Arts* is back! This year’s special event takes place Jan. 18 – Feb.25, allowing you to indulge in world-class culinary, visual and performing arts."
> 14. "The *Disney on Broadway Concert Series* is expanding to seven days a week during the Festival of the Arts, so you’ll have even more opportunities to experience some Disney musical magic live on stage."
> 15. "Welcome spring’s arrival with the *EPCOT International Flower & Garden Festival*, returning March 6 – June 3 with its wide selection of delectable bites at outdoor kitchens and dozens of Disney-themed topiaries blooming around the park."
> 16. "Even better, this year’s *Garden Rocks Concert Series* expands, as well, to seven days a week during the Flower & Garden Festival, which means a total of 270 concerts over the course of the 90-day event."
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 17. "Ka-Chow! *Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy* rolls into Disney’s Hollywood Studios in spring 2019. In this new show experience, you’ll come face to face with Lightning and learn from his years of experience on the track."
> 18. "Outside the Racing Academy, you’ll get to meet Lightning McQueen’s speedy pal, *Cruz Ramirez*."
> 
> More Throughout Walt Disney World:
> 
> 19. "If you haven’t visited Walt Disney World Resort recently, then there’s even more for you to explore and experience. Become an honorary toy at *Toy Story Land* in Disney’s Hollywood Studios, travel to the bioluminescent planet of *Pandora - The World of Avatar* at Disney’s Animal Kingdom or wish a fond farewell to *"Illuminations: Reflections of Earth"* – the nighttime spectacular at Epcot – before its conclusion scheduled for the second half of 2019."
> 
> *It looks like this list only encompasses through Fall 2019. So, no mention of Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway, Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge, and the EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival.*



So happy Pixar Place is being transformed as it did seem odd to have that area as back stage. 
Also glad we have got some replacements from some reported cutbacks, Mike and Sully in Walt Disney Presents and an updated Move it Shake It MouskeDance? Also, happy to see Cruz Ramirez returning to HS, also hinting that Lightning McQueen will be less meet and greet and more interactive show thing?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> 19 Magical New and Limited-Time Experiences Coming to Walt Disney World Resort in 2019!
> 
> Magic Kingdom:
> 
> 1. "Mickey and Minnie Mouse, *Mickey & Minnie’s Surprise Celebration* will bring new music, dancing and all sorts of other fun to Magic Kingdom Park."
> 2. "The new *“Move It! Shake It! MousekeDance It! Street Party”* at Magic Kingdom Park will invite you to dance with Mickey, Minnie and their pals in front of Cinderella Castle."
> 3. "The *Dapper Dans* and other entertainers on Main Street, U.S.A. at Magic Kingdom Park will sing songs in honor of Mickey and Minnie."
> 4. "Look for special *Mickey- and Minnie-themed merchandise and food* at Magic Kingdom Park to make this party complete."
> 5. "And this is a Surprise Celebration, after all, so you can expect more *Limited-Time Magic *entertainment and other experiences to pop up periodically around Magic Kingdom Park."
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 6. "*The Incredibles* are coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios, as Pixar Place will transform into a Metroville city block."
> 7. "At the end of the block, a party will be held in honor of *Mr. Incredible, Mrs. Incredible and Frozone* to celebrate their Super deeds."
> 8. "Meet the one and only *Edna Mode* – the greatest super suit designer! She will set up a special location on Pixar Place showcasing some of her best creations (no capes!)."
> 9. "Also on Pixar Place, look for clues to the whereabouts of the youngest Incredible, the mischievous and multi-powered *Jack-Jack*."
> 10. " Elsewhere at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, a door to the monster world will open inside Walt Disney Presents, where you’ll have a chance to meet *Mike and Sulley* from Pixar’s _Monsters, Inc_."
> 
> Disney's Animal Kingdom:
> 
> 11. "Celebrate the 25th anniversary of Walt Disney Pictures’ “The Lion King” at Disney's Animal Kingdom along with Timon and Rafiki in the “*Hakuna Matata Time Dance Party*” on Discovery Island. Let your inner animal roam free on the dance floor in this raucous party!"
> 12. "Also at Disney’s Animal Kingdom, have fun posing in front of special *three-dimensional photo opportunities* re-creating scenes from the animated classic."
> 
> EPCOT:
> 
> 13. "The *EPCOT International Festival of the Arts* is back! This year’s special event takes place Jan. 18 – Feb.25, allowing you to indulge in world-class culinary, visual and performing arts."
> 14. "The *Disney on Broadway Concert Series* is expanding to seven days a week during the Festival of the Arts, so you’ll have even more opportunities to experience some Disney musical magic live on stage."
> 15. "Welcome spring’s arrival with the *EPCOT International Flower & Garden Festival*, returning March 6 – June 3 with its wide selection of delectable bites at outdoor kitchens and dozens of Disney-themed topiaries blooming around the park."
> 16. "Even better, this year’s *Garden Rocks Concert Series* expands, as well, to seven days a week during the Flower & Garden Festival, which means a total of 270 concerts over the course of the 90-day event."
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 17. "Ka-Chow! *Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy* rolls into Disney’s Hollywood Studios in spring 2019. In this new show experience, you’ll come face to face with Lightning and learn from his years of experience on the track."
> 18. "Outside the Racing Academy, you’ll get to meet Lightning McQueen’s speedy pal, *Cruz Ramirez*."
> 
> More Throughout Walt Disney World:
> 
> 19. "If you haven’t visited Walt Disney World Resort recently, then there’s even more for you to explore and experience. Become an honorary toy at *Toy Story Land* in Disney’s Hollywood Studios, travel to the bioluminescent planet of *Pandora - The World of Avatar* at Disney’s Animal Kingdom or wish a fond farewell to *"Illuminations: Reflections of Earth"* – the nighttime spectacular at EPCOT – before its conclusion scheduled for the second half of 2019."
> 
> *It looks like this list only encompasses until Fall 2019. The most notable experiences not on this list are: Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway, Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge, and the EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival.*


Lol at #19


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Travel to New York City (and Beyond) with Adventures by Disney in 2019


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Lol at #19



whenever they do these lists they always seem to have one like that .. "plus all this other stuff that is kinda new but not really new, but we needed to have 19 for 2019 and we were stretching to get to 18"


----------



## Helvetica

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> 19 Magical New and Limited-Time Experiences Coming to Walt Disney World Resort in 2019!
> 
> Magic Kingdom:
> 
> 1. "Mickey and Minnie Mouse, *Mickey & Minnie’s Surprise Celebration* will bring new music, dancing and all sorts of other fun to Magic Kingdom Park."
> 2. "The new *“Move It! Shake It! MousekeDance It! Street Party”* at Magic Kingdom Park will invite you to dance with Mickey, Minnie and their pals in front of Cinderella Castle."
> 3. "The *Dapper Dans* and other entertainers on Main Street, U.S.A. at Magic Kingdom Park will sing songs in honor of Mickey and Minnie."
> 4. "Look for special *Mickey- and Minnie-themed merchandise and food* at Magic Kingdom Park to make this party complete."
> 5. "And this is a Surprise Celebration, after all, so you can expect more *Limited-Time Magic *entertainment and other experiences to pop up periodically around Magic Kingdom Park."
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 6. "*The Incredibles* are coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios, as Pixar Place will transform into a Metroville city block."
> 7. "At the end of the block, a party will be held in honor of *Mr. Incredible, Mrs. Incredible and Frozone* to celebrate their Super deeds."
> 8. "Meet the one and only *Edna Mode* – the greatest super suit designer! She will set up a special location on Pixar Place showcasing some of her best creations (no capes!)."
> 9. "Also on Pixar Place, look for clues to the whereabouts of the youngest Incredible, the mischievous and multi-powered *Jack-Jack*."
> 10. " Elsewhere at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, a door to the monster world will open inside Walt Disney Presents, where you’ll have a chance to meet *Mike and Sulley* from Pixar’s _Monsters, Inc_."
> 
> Disney's Animal Kingdom:
> 
> 11. "Celebrate the 25th anniversary of Walt Disney Pictures’ “The Lion King” at Disney's Animal Kingdom along with Timon and Rafiki in the “*Hakuna Matata Time Dance Party*” on Discovery Island. Let your inner animal roam free on the dance floor in this raucous party!"
> 12. "Also at Disney’s Animal Kingdom, have fun posing in front of special *three-dimensional photo opportunities* re-creating scenes from the animated classic."
> 
> EPCOT:
> 
> 13. "The *EPCOT International Festival of the Arts* is back! This year’s special event takes place Jan. 18 – Feb.25, allowing you to indulge in world-class culinary, visual and performing arts."
> 14. "The *Disney on Broadway Concert Series* is expanding to seven days a week during the Festival of the Arts, so you’ll have even more opportunities to experience some Disney musical magic live on stage."
> 15. "Welcome spring’s arrival with the *EPCOT International Flower & Garden Festival*, returning March 6 – June 3 with its wide selection of delectable bites at outdoor kitchens and dozens of Disney-themed topiaries blooming around the park."
> 16. "Even better, this year’s *Garden Rocks Concert Series* expands, as well, to seven days a week during the Flower & Garden Festival, which means a total of 270 concerts over the course of the 90-day event."
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 17. "Ka-Chow! *Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy* rolls into Disney’s Hollywood Studios in spring 2019. In this new show experience, you’ll come face to face with Lightning and learn from his years of experience on the track."
> 18. "Outside the Racing Academy, you’ll get to meet Lightning McQueen’s speedy pal, *Cruz Ramirez*."
> 
> More Throughout Walt Disney World:
> 
> 19. "If you haven’t visited Walt Disney World Resort recently, then there’s even more for you to explore and experience. Become an honorary toy at *Toy Story Land* in Disney’s Hollywood Studios, travel to the bioluminescent planet of *Pandora - The World of Avatar* at Disney’s Animal Kingdom or wish a fond farewell to *"Illuminations: Reflections of Earth"* – the nighttime spectacular at EPCOT – before its conclusion scheduled for the second half of 2019."
> 
> *It looks like this list only encompasses until Fall 2019. The most notable experiences not on this list are: Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway, Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge, and the EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival.*



10. I guess this means that Mike and Sulley will be replacing Star-Lord and Groot. Poor Star-Lord, hopefully I'll be able to see him before he goes away.


----------



## BigRed98

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> 19 Magical New and Limited-Time Experiences Coming to Walt Disney World Resort in 2019!
> 
> Magic Kingdom:
> 
> 1. "Mickey and Minnie Mouse, *Mickey & Minnie’s Surprise Celebration* will bring new music, dancing and all sorts of other fun to Magic Kingdom Park."
> 2. "The new *“Move It! Shake It! MousekeDance It! Street Party”* at Magic Kingdom Park will invite you to dance with Mickey, Minnie and their pals in front of Cinderella Castle."
> 3. "The *Dapper Dans* and other entertainers on Main Street, U.S.A. at Magic Kingdom Park will sing songs in honor of Mickey and Minnie."
> 4. "Look for special *Mickey- and Minnie-themed merchandise and food* at Magic Kingdom Park to make this party complete."
> 5. "And this is a Surprise Celebration, after all, so you can expect more *Limited-Time Magic *entertainment and other experiences to pop up periodically around Magic Kingdom Park."
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 6. "*The Incredibles* are coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios, as Pixar Place will transform into a Metroville city block."
> 7. "At the end of the block, a party will be held in honor of *Mr. Incredible, Mrs. Incredible and Frozone* to celebrate their Super deeds."
> 8. "Meet the one and only *Edna Mode* – the greatest super suit designer! She will set up a special location on Pixar Place showcasing some of her best creations (no capes!)."
> 9. "Also on Pixar Place, look for clues to the whereabouts of the youngest Incredible, the mischievous and multi-powered *Jack-Jack*."
> 10. " Elsewhere at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, a door to the monster world will open inside Walt Disney Presents, where you’ll have a chance to meet *Mike and Sulley* from Pixar’s _Monsters, Inc_."
> 
> Disney's Animal Kingdom:
> 
> 11. "Celebrate the 25th anniversary of Walt Disney Pictures’ “The Lion King” at Disney's Animal Kingdom along with Timon and Rafiki in the “*Hakuna Matata Time Dance Party*” on Discovery Island. Let your inner animal roam free on the dance floor in this raucous party!"
> 12. "Also at Disney’s Animal Kingdom, have fun posing in front of special *three-dimensional photo opportunities* re-creating scenes from the animated classic."
> 
> EPCOT:
> 
> 13. "The *EPCOT International Festival of the Arts* is back! This year’s special event takes place Jan. 18 – Feb.25, allowing you to indulge in world-class culinary, visual and performing arts."
> 14. "The *Disney on Broadway Concert Series* is expanding to seven days a week during the Festival of the Arts, so you’ll have even more opportunities to experience some Disney musical magic live on stage."
> 15. "Welcome spring’s arrival with the *EPCOT International Flower & Garden Festival*, returning March 6 – June 3 with its wide selection of delectable bites at outdoor kitchens and dozens of Disney-themed topiaries blooming around the park."
> 16. "Even better, this year’s *Garden Rocks Concert Series* expands, as well, to seven days a week during the Flower & Garden Festival, which means a total of 270 concerts over the course of the 90-day event."
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 17. "Ka-Chow! *Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy* rolls into Disney’s Hollywood Studios in spring 2019. In this new show experience, you’ll come face to face with Lightning and learn from his years of experience on the track."
> 18. "Outside the Racing Academy, you’ll get to meet Lightning McQueen’s speedy pal, *Cruz Ramirez*."
> 
> More Throughout Walt Disney World:
> 
> 19. "If you haven’t visited Walt Disney World Resort recently, then there’s even more for you to explore and experience. Become an honorary toy at *Toy Story Land* in Disney’s Hollywood Studios, travel to the bioluminescent planet of *Pandora - The World of Avatar* at Disney’s Animal Kingdom or wish a fond farewell to *"Illuminations: Reflections of Earth"* – the nighttime spectacular at EPCOT – before its conclusion scheduled for the second half of 2019."
> 
> *It looks like this list only encompasses until Fall 2019. The most notable experiences not on this list are: Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway, Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge, and the EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival.*



Basing of this and the wdwmagic sources sounds like Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway should be opening beginning of fall as sources indicated.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ugh with the dance parties.

I know there's always 5 kids who like them.
But ugh from me.


----------



## rteetz

Helvetica said:


> 10. I guess this means that Mike and Sulley will be replacing Star-Lord and Groot. Poor Star-Lord, hopefully I'll be able to see him before he goes away.


Starlord ends September 30th.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> 19 Magical New and Limited-Time Experiences Coming to Walt Disney World Resort in 2019!
> 
> Magic Kingdom:
> 
> 1. "Mickey and Minnie Mouse, *Mickey & Minnie’s Surprise Celebration* will bring new music, dancing and all sorts of other fun to Magic Kingdom Park."
> 2. "The new *“Move It! Shake It! MousekeDance It! Street Party”* at Magic Kingdom Park will invite you to dance with Mickey, Minnie and their pals in front of Cinderella Castle."
> 3. "The *Dapper Dans* and other entertainers on Main Street, U.S.A. at Magic Kingdom Park will sing songs in honor of Mickey and Minnie."
> 4. "Look for special *Mickey- and Minnie-themed merchandise and food* at Magic Kingdom Park to make this party complete."
> 5. "And this is a Surprise Celebration, after all, so you can expect more *Limited-Time Magic *entertainment and other experiences to pop up periodically around Magic Kingdom Park."
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 6. "*The Incredibles* are coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios, as Pixar Place will transform into a Metroville city block."
> 7. "At the end of the block, a party will be held in honor of *Mr. Incredible, Mrs. Incredible and Frozone* to celebrate their Super deeds."
> 8. "Meet the one and only *Edna Mode* – the greatest super suit designer! She will set up a special location on Pixar Place showcasing some of her best creations (no capes!)."
> 9. "Also on Pixar Place, look for clues to the whereabouts of the youngest Incredible, the mischievous and multi-powered *Jack-Jack*."
> 10. " Elsewhere at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, a door to the monster world will open inside Walt Disney Presents, where you’ll have a chance to meet *Mike and Sulley* from Pixar’s _Monsters, Inc_."
> 
> Disney's Animal Kingdom:
> 
> 11. "Celebrate the 25th anniversary of Walt Disney Pictures’ “The Lion King” at Disney's Animal Kingdom along with Timon and Rafiki in the “*Hakuna Matata Time Dance Party*” on Discovery Island. Let your inner animal roam free on the dance floor in this raucous party!"
> 12. "Also at Disney’s Animal Kingdom, have fun posing in front of special *three-dimensional photo opportunities* re-creating scenes from the animated classic."
> 
> EPCOT:
> 
> 13. "The *EPCOT International Festival of the Arts* is back! This year’s special event takes place Jan. 18 – Feb.25, allowing you to indulge in world-class culinary, visual and performing arts."
> 14. "The *Disney on Broadway Concert Series* is expanding to seven days a week during the Festival of the Arts, so you’ll have even more opportunities to experience some Disney musical magic live on stage."
> 15. "Welcome spring’s arrival with the *EPCOT International Flower & Garden Festival*, returning March 6 – June 3 with its wide selection of delectable bites at outdoor kitchens and dozens of Disney-themed topiaries blooming around the park."
> 16. "Even better, this year’s *Garden Rocks Concert Series* expands, as well, to seven days a week during the Flower & Garden Festival, which means a total of 270 concerts over the course of the 90-day event."
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 17. "Ka-Chow! *Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy* rolls into Disney’s Hollywood Studios in spring 2019. In this new show experience, you’ll come face to face with Lightning and learn from his years of experience on the track."
> 18. "Outside the Racing Academy, you’ll get to meet Lightning McQueen’s speedy pal, *Cruz Ramirez*."
> 
> More Throughout Walt Disney World:
> 
> 19. "If you haven’t visited Walt Disney World Resort recently, then there’s even more for you to explore and experience. Become an honorary toy at *Toy Story Land* in Disney’s Hollywood Studios, travel to the bioluminescent planet of *Pandora - The World of Avatar* at Disney’s Animal Kingdom or wish a fond farewell to *"Illuminations: Reflections of Earth"* – the nighttime spectacular at EPCOT – before its conclusion scheduled for the second half of 2019."
> 
> *It looks like this list only encompasses until Fall 2019. The most notable experiences not on this list are: Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway, Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge, and the EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival.*


Wow. This is so much to process. Really looking forward to seeing what they do with Mickey and Minnie in the MK. It's refreshing to seem them going back to the OG instead of trying to cram in the latest IP. And if it means more polka-dotted merch/food/etc then I'm all in.

And @AMusicLifeForMe are you excited for the Lion King additions??


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh with the dance parties.
> 
> I know there's always 5 kids who like them.
> But ugh from me.


Walt said there WDW wouldn't be complete without room for more dance parties.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dolewhipdreams said:


> And @AMusicLifeForMe are you excited for the Lion King additions??


Of course!!! It is a dance party though, and I usually don't do those.

However, as long as we get to pretend to be an animal and reenact the "Circle of Life" sequence of the movie, then I might think this could be the coolest dance party ever!  If not, having Lion King characters will be cool as well.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Walt said there WDW wouldn't be complete without room for more dance parties.



Well he was right 99 times out of 100. Not a bad record. Nobodies infallible.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh with the dance parties.
> 
> I know there's always 5 kids who like them.
> But ugh from me.


I can’t stand them. But as I always say, I am a fan of stuff that takes some people away from where I want to be! And it is cute to see some of the kids dancing up a storm as I walk by!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Earth Eats Changes Menu, Adds Kombucha at Epcot International Food & Wine Festival 2018


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> Starlord ends September 30th.



Ah well... He did a really good job all things considered. I think he knew everyone (myself included) was just there for the Groot puppet.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: HP Lounge Building Being Stripped Down for New Space Restaurant Construction at Epcot


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Of course!!! It is a dance party though, and I usually don't do those.
> 
> However, as long as we get to pretend to be an animal and reenact the "Circle of Life" sequence of the movie, then I might think this could be the coolest dance party ever!  If not, having Lion King characters will be cool as well.



Yeah. The advertised dance move by the CMS will be...

Everyone stand in a circle, grab the nearest child or short person, take one rhythmic step forward while lifting said child, repeat.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The twilight zone is coming back
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/deadli...ne-cbs-all-access-rod-serling-1202468028/amp/



He is a good choice for host, but I was really hoping they were going to utilized some of that unused Serling footage.  Still cautiously optimistic about this one.  It has to be better than the two previous reboots.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Walt said there WDW wouldn't be complete without room for more dance parties.




Little known fact, one of Walt's most prized possessions was the trophy for when he and Lillian won the jitter bug contest at the Smoke Tree Ranch club house in 1949

#MadeUpWaltDisneyFacts


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> He is a good choice for host, but I was really hoping they were going to utilized some of that unused Serling footage.  Still cautiously optimistic about this one.  It has to be better than the two previous reboots.




I know he has moved on to more sophisticated/serious things but I still think of him mostly from Key and Peele and am fearful it will come off like a sketch from the show


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Of course!!! It is a dance party though, and I usually don't do those.
> 
> However, as long as we get to pretend to be an animal and reenact the "Circle of Life" sequence of the movie, then I might think this could be the coolest dance party ever!  If not, having Lion King characters will be cool as well.




and when it is over they will encourage you to continue the "circle of life" theme by eating a meat product at one of the fabulous restaurant offerings in Animal Kingdom


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know he has moved on to more sophisticated/serious things but I still think of him mostly from Key and Peele and am fearful it will come off like a sketch from the show



I never watched that one, but I have seen him in other things and some of his other work.   I have faith that he can do it correctly.  I think it would've been better off with somebody like Christopher Nolan (a content creator with a knack for twists and tight storytelling), but I never thought he'd do it.  

I was just hopeful that they'd use Serling intros again since according to his Widow, there are hundreds of them that Serling filmed after the show ended. And she's talked about trying to use them for a reboot before.


----------



## tlmadden73

JK World said:


> I completely understand not being a fan of Epcot, and specifically WS.  As you mentioned, WS is mostly things to look at, shopping and restaurants.  The concept of paying a ton of money for the privilege of spending more money either shopping or eating is not appealing to me.  Those are secondary activities for me, and the primary purpose of my theme park visits is the attractions (both rides and shows).  I could pass an afternoon in WS (if not travelling with my preschooler), but it would not be my preferred vacation.  That said, I do plan on spending a full day (minus a mid-day nap break at the hotel) on our upcoming trip.  Just going to spend most of it in FW.  Lovely to have both options so there is something for everyone!


This -- 
With how easy knowledge is to acquire nowadays - PAYING a full theme park admission to go to a place where you can enjoy a "trip around the world" and eat and shop at different exotic places? Not as appealing now as it was in 1980. Heck .. Disney Springs has MORE and probably more exotic dining choices than the World Showcase.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN+ Collects 1 Million Subscribers Since April Launch


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

mcjaco said:


> We just got back.  This past week was brutal with "feels like" temps in the 100s.  We did OK, but I really have no idea how they can build anything down there without shade cover and fans (I'm looking at you Toy Story Land).  In a lot of cases, half the fans weren't working either.  It was almost insult to injury.
> 
> We walked past the Wreck It Ralph area Tuesday, and wondered where the heck it went!



We were there exactly two years ago, too, and had the same experience. Feels like temps in the 100s and even though we had great low crowd experiences (the longest we waited was an hour for one ride - Midway Mania) - we vowed never to go when it's that hot again. We just felt rushed to get from one air conditioned space to the next and couldn't really take our time to enjoy the details in everything.


----------



## tlmadden73

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh with the dance parties.
> 
> I know there's always 5 kids who like them.
> But ugh from me.


I thought that too .. but one of our favorite family memories at WDW came from one of these dance parties. When we were at MK with my son in 2015 (3yo at the time) and his cousins we were in Tomorrowland at dusk (avoiding the parade). After a ride on Buzz, the Incredibles Dance party was starting up and the kids wanted to join in and the adults couldn't help but join in too. My son was wearing an Incredibles T-shirt coincidentally and Mr. Incredible himself came up to my son and noticed that. My son was thrilled and danced away. What a great way to end our night -- smiles for all. (and it tuckers out those little kiddos). My son doesn't remember it much, but we have pictures. A great memory and something I would participate in again with preschoolers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh with the dance parties.
> 
> I know there's always 5 kids who like them.
> But ugh from me.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

rteetz said:


>



I’ve gotta say this was a fantastic trailer! Before my interest levels were decently low but now I’m more than excited to see this movie. We got the plot but not too much of it and it also seems like it won’t actually be solely product placement. I love all of the clever internet jokes (especially the pop up ads) but the plot just intrigued me. I don’t know about y’all but I’m ready to break the internet


----------



## Gusey

Do you think the Incredibles Dance Party will just be the one from Tomorrow land, moved to make room for Tomorrow land update???


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> 19 Magical New and Limited-Time Experiences Coming to Walt Disney World Resort in 2019!
> 
> Magic Kingdom:
> 
> 1. "Mickey and Minnie Mouse, *Mickey & Minnie’s Surprise Celebration* will bring new music, dancing and all sorts of other fun to Magic Kingdom Park."
> 2. "The new *“Move It! Shake It! MousekeDance It! Street Party”* at Magic Kingdom Park will invite you to dance with Mickey, Minnie and their pals in front of Cinderella Castle."
> 3. "The *Dapper Dans* and other entertainers on Main Street, U.S.A. at Magic Kingdom Park will sing songs in honor of Mickey and Minnie."
> 4. "Look for special *Mickey- and Minnie-themed merchandise and food* at Magic Kingdom Park to make this party complete."
> 5. "And this is a Surprise Celebration, after all, so you can expect more *Limited-Time Magic *entertainment and other experiences to pop up periodically around Magic Kingdom Park."
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 6. "*The Incredibles* are coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios, as Pixar Place will transform into a Metroville city block."
> 7. "At the end of the block, a party will be held in honor of *Mr. Incredible, Mrs. Incredible and Frozone* to celebrate their Super deeds."
> 8. "Meet the one and only *Edna Mode* – the greatest super suit designer! She will set up a special location on Pixar Place showcasing some of her best creations (no capes!)."
> 9. "Also on Pixar Place, look for clues to the whereabouts of the youngest Incredible, the mischievous and multi-powered *Jack-Jack*."
> 10. " Elsewhere at Disney’s Hollywood Studios, a door to the monster world will open inside Walt Disney Presents, where you’ll have a chance to meet *Mike and Sulley* from Pixar’s _Monsters, Inc_."
> 
> Disney's Animal Kingdom:
> 
> 11. "Celebrate the 25th anniversary of Walt Disney Pictures’ “The Lion King” at Disney's Animal Kingdom along with Timon and Rafiki in the “*Hakuna Matata Time Dance Party*” on Discovery Island. Let your inner animal roam free on the dance floor in this raucous party!"
> 12. "Also at Disney’s Animal Kingdom, have fun posing in front of special *three-dimensional photo opportunities* re-creating scenes from the animated classic."
> 
> EPCOT:
> 
> 13. "The *EPCOT International Festival of the Arts* is back! This year’s special event takes place Jan. 18 – Feb.25, allowing you to indulge in world-class culinary, visual and performing arts."
> 14. "The *Disney on Broadway Concert Series* is expanding to seven days a week during the Festival of the Arts, so you’ll have even more opportunities to experience some Disney musical magic live on stage."
> 15. "Welcome spring’s arrival with the *EPCOT International Flower & Garden Festival*, returning March 6 – June 3 with its wide selection of delectable bites at outdoor kitchens and dozens of Disney-themed topiaries blooming around the park."
> 16. "Even better, this year’s *Garden Rocks Concert Series* expands, as well, to seven days a week during the Flower & Garden Festival, which means a total of 270 concerts over the course of the 90-day event."
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios:
> 
> 17. "Ka-Chow! *Lightning McQueen’s Racing Academy* rolls into Disney’s Hollywood Studios in spring 2019. In this new show experience, you’ll come face to face with Lightning and learn from his years of experience on the track."
> 18. "Outside the Racing Academy, you’ll get to meet Lightning McQueen’s speedy pal, *Cruz Ramirez*."
> 
> More Throughout Walt Disney World:
> 
> 19. "If you haven’t visited Walt Disney World Resort recently, then there’s even more for you to explore and experience. Become an honorary toy at *Toy Story Land* in Disney’s Hollywood Studios, travel to the bioluminescent planet of *Pandora - The World of Avatar* at Disney’s Animal Kingdom or wish a fond farewell to *"Illuminations: Reflections of Earth"* – the nighttime spectacular at EPCOT – before its conclusion scheduled for the second half of 2019."
> 
> *It looks like this list only encompasses until Fall 2019. The most notable experiences not on this list are: Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway, Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge, and the EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival.*



Just noticed they didn’t mention the Disney Skyliner ... maybe it was to focus on the parks but they specifically say”throughout The alt Disney World” at the end.  Just thought it was odd


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just noticed they didn’t mention the Disney Skyliner ... maybe it was to focus on the parks but they specifically say”throughout The alt Disney World” at the end.  Just thought it was odd


Good point. Didn't think of that as well.


----------



## mikeamizzle

I say keep the dance parties going: I'll continue to bypass them while they suck in guests that would otherwise be in line riding attractions with me.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Lol at #19



Does it seem odd they would want you to see Illuminations before it closes, yet not mention a whole new show you might want to see after?


----------



## The Pho

jade1 said:


> Does it seem odd they would want you to see Illuminations before it closes, yet not mention a whole new show you might want to see after?



Maybe they're just planning ahead for the inevitable budget cuts leading to the new show being pulled.  Instead we'll get Lonnie from American Adventure on a barge with a couple sparklers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Does it seem odd they would want you to see Illuminations before it closes, yet not mention a whole new show you might want to see after?



agree - though perhaps is even more evidence that this is really through the summer and then in the fall will be separate promotion for the new EPCOT show, Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railroad, Galaxy's Edge, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Maybe they're just planning ahead for the inevitable budget cuts leading to the new show being pulled.  Instead we'll get Lonnie from American Adventure on a barge with a couple sparklers.



a.k.a., World Showcase: Alive with Magic!


----------



## adelaster

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know he has moved on to more sophisticated/serious things but I still think of him mostly from Key and Peele and am fearful it will come off like a sketch from the show


I think he'll be great. I encourage you to listen to some of his interviews/check out other projects. Really interesting and talented guy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adelaster said:


> I think he'll be great. I encourage you to listen to some of his interviews/check out other projects. Really interesting and talented guy.



Oh I have - seen a lot of his stuff and think he is great - just hard to shake initial / strong mental image some times

Like, not matter how much Broadway and other stuff he does not sure I will see Daniel Radcliffe as anything other than Harry Potter


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

tlmadden73 said:


> I thought that too .. but one of our favorite family memories at WDW came from one of these dance parties. When we were at MK with my son in 2015 (3yo at the time) and his cousins we were in Tomorrowland at dusk (avoiding the parade). After a ride on Buzz, the Incredibles Dance party was starting up and the kids wanted to join in and the adults couldn't help but join in too. My son was wearing an Incredibles T-shirt coincidentally and Mr. Incredible himself came up to my son and noticed that. My son was thrilled and danced away. What a great way to end our night -- smiles for all. (and it tuckers out those little kiddos). My son doesn't remember it much, but we have pictures. A great memory and something I would participate in again with preschoolers.



I can totally see that. And I am glad someone enjoys them. I just don't have any kids for myself and I'm such a Gamorra when it comes to dancing (Guardians of the Galaxy reference). 

I also like to meet characters, so I always feel a bit sad when they're at a dance party when instead they could be meeting.


----------



## jknezek

Since we don't have a SW Movie thread going at the moment, this touches on Iger's comments the other day and provides the best wrap up I've seen of the real issue. Hint... it's not timing... 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/danidi...s-story-failed/?source=bloomberg#6f9a2b285cf0


----------



## adelaster

TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh I have - seen a lot of his stuff and think he is great - just hard to shake initial / strong mental image some times
> 
> Like, not matter how much Broadway and other stuff he does not sure I will see Daniel Radcliffe as anything other than Harry Potter


Interesting. I can't say I relate, but I understand.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Since we don't have a SW Movie thread going at the moment, this touches on Iger's comments the other day and provides the best wrap up I've seen of the real issue. Hint... it's not timing...
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/danidi...s-story-failed/?source=bloomberg#6f9a2b285cf0



I think the author hits on one point, but at the same time he says it is because it was the same old, same old, and relying on the old ... but the people were upset at the Last Jedi because of how much it changed and how it tried to bring a new angle to things

and I also agree timing isn't the only element - but I still think if Solo was to come out this December vs 3 months after The Last Jedi (the most divisive of all the recent movies that upset at least a portion of the fan base) it might perform better than it did

I do think that the fact that the Marvel films tend to have different look and feel of each other helps a lot - and one reason why I think so many people liked Rogue One (not everyone, but I know a lot that did) - because it had a different look and tone than the Force Awakens


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I do wish that Star Wars would be allowed to branch out.

Not everything has to be about established characters.

I promise, I will watch a Star Wars movie that doesn't have anything familiar in it, not even lightsabers.


----------



## Iowamomof4

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I do wish that Star Wars would be allowed to branch out.
> 
> Not everything has to be about established characters.
> 
> I promise, I will watch a Star Wars movie that doesn't have anything familiar in it, *not even lightsabers*.



I was with you until that last bit. For me, lightsabers and use of the Force are what make it a Star Wars movie and not just a random action flick set in space, but I would be down for a new Star Wars film with completely new characters.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Rogue One and Solo didn't have lightsabers and they still felt very Star Wars (they mostly didn't have them).

Though I wouldn't mind a movie way in the past explaining the 'wild west' type times when there were many Sith.


----------



## DizFanFamily

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I can totally see that. And I am glad someone enjoys them. I just don't have any kids for myself and I'm such a Gamorra when it comes to dancing (Guardians of the Galaxy reference).
> 
> I also like to meet characters, so I always feel a bit sad when they're at a dance party when instead they could be meeting.


At DCA this past spring, StarLord and Gamorra hosted a dance party and it was awesome - and she is SOOO good at rolling her eyes.  She is my new hero.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Rogue One and Solo didn't have lightsabers and they still felt very Star Wars (*they mostly didn't have them*).
> 
> Though I wouldn't mind a movie way in the past explaining the 'wild west' type times when there were many Sith.



(regarding the bolden part) yeah, it was like they felt the need to include at least a little Lightsaber just so everyone in the theater was sure it was an actual Star Wars film

and I get you - but even if you want to use Lightsabers, set it during the Knights of the Old Repbulic or even during the same time but with zero characters that were in any of the main films and do not have anything to do with main plot points of the main movie

They seem to be able to do that in the books and people still read them


----------



## Reddog1134

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Rogue One and Solo didn't have lightsabers and they still felt very Star Wars (they mostly didn't have them).



I'm glad you amended your statement.  I was going to say "Rogue One had the greatest lightsaber scene ever".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Reddog1134 said:


> I'm glad you amended your statement.  I was going to say "Rogue One had the greatest lightsaber scene ever".



and Solo had the most unnecessary


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> (regarding the bolden part) yeah, it was like they felt the need to include at least a little Lightsaber just so everyone in the theater was sure it was an actual Star Wars film
> 
> and I get you - but even if you want to use Lightsabers, set it during the Knights of the Old Repbulic or even during the same time but with zero characters that were in any of the main films and do not have anything to do with main plot points of the main movie
> 
> They seem to be able to do that in the books and people still read them



I thought it was actually very necessary in Rogue One. With all the prequels I think Vader kind of lost some of his menace. I'm not sure if that was the intended effect, but the audience really needed a reminder of how terrible and frightening Vader is.

Yeah, KOTR would be fine and people are screaming for it to be done somehow.



Reddog1134 said:


> I'm glad you amended your statement.  I was going to say "Rogue One had the greatest lightsaber scene ever".



It really was the best. One of the times I watched it, the guy in front of me just freaked out.



TheMaxRebo said:


> and Solo had the most unnecessary



I love Darth Maul, I was probably the only person who started hyperventilating at that moment. I was even more excited when I saw in the credits that he was played by both Parks and Witmer. I've collected Darth Maul stuff every since Phantom Menace.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I love Darth Maul, I was probably the only person who started hyperventilating at that moment. I was even more excited when I saw in the credits that he was played by both Parks and Witmer. I've collected Darth Maul stuff every since Phantom Menace.



well, unless you were the guy sitting next to me in the theater when I saw it there were at least two people that hyperventilated at that part 

I loved that part and love Darth Maul and am glad he is getting more play in the movies ... just the lighting of the light saber seemed unnecessary


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, unless you were the guy sitting next to me in the theater when I saw it there were at least two people that hyperventilated at that part
> 
> I loved that part and love Darth Maul and am glad he is getting more play in the movies ... just the lighting of the light saber seemed unnecessary



yeah that's true, I think they had him ignite it for all the people who would have no idea who it was.


----------



## crazy4wdw

D23's hidden Mickeys:


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Announces $1 Million Donation to Boys & Girls Club of Burbank and Greater East Valley


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel Female Superhero Series Reportedly in the Works for ABC from “Wonder Woman” Writer


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Christmas in The Wizarding World of Harry Potter to be Enhanced with Snowfall at Universal Studios Hollywood


----------



## crazy4wdw

Iger says there will be a Star Wars Slowdown


----------



## Gusey

TheMaxRebo said:


> agree - though perhaps is even more evidence that this is really through the summer and then in the fall will be separate promotion for the new EPCOT show, Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railroad, Galaxy's Edge, etc.



As the promotion was mostly about the stuff released at start of Jan, I think we will probably get another annual "19 things to do in 2019 at Disney Parks" post that they always release around New Years, hopefully with more details about that stuff


----------



## tlmadden73

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I do wish that Star Wars would be allowed to branch out.
> 
> Not everything has to be about established characters.
> 
> I promise, I will watch a Star Wars movie that doesn't have anything familiar in it, not even lightsabers.


Agree --- The success of shows like Star Wars Rebels and Clone Wars and all the books and comic books they produce .. proves that ... not sure why they don't build on the success of things like that rather than trying to reinvent the wheel or recapture the success of the original trilogy.
I love the new characters of Ashoka Tano, Kanan Jarrus, Ezra Bridger and company almost more than the original gang .. because a show lets you see some character development.

But I agree Disney doesn't seem to have a good "overseer" for Star Wars. They just seem to be making "corporate" decisions with checkboxes.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Hollywood Studios

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photo-rep...s-being-remodeled-toy-story-land-changes-etc/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

tlmadden73 said:


> Agree --- The success of shows like Star Wars Rebels and Clone Wars and all the books and comic books they produce .. proves that ... not sure why they don't build on the success of things like that rather than trying to reinvent the wheel or recapture the success of the original trilogy.
> I love the new characters of Ashoka Tano, Kanan Jarrus, Ezra Bridger and company almost more than the original gang .. because a show lets you see some character development.
> 
> But I agree Disney doesn't seem to have a good "overseer" for Star Wars. They just seem to be making "corporate" decisions with checkboxes.



Ahsoka is the best.

I think lucasfilm needs to try a walt and Roy gig. Dave Filoni in Walt's role as head of creative and someone in the financial/business role.

I've heard lots of rumblings Kennedy is on her way out.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photo-rep...s-being-remodeled-toy-story-land-changes-etc/



They make a good point about the gift shops. I don't understand why they are moving away from highly themed immersive gift shops. I'm not much of a souvenir shopper anyway, but taking all this stuff out makes me want to spend time there even less.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

crazy4wdw said:


> Iger says there will be a Star Wars Slowdown



As they should. Granted, I came of age during the originals, before the internet, social media and instant gratification of everything NOW (read: I’m old). But even I haven’t seen Solo yet. I personally think they should have finished the original series first before doing the Stories. It was a nightmare trying to explain to my 75 year old mother where Rogue One fell in the sequence


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ahsoka is the best.
> 
> I think lucasfilm needs to try a walt and Roy gig. Dave Filoni in Walt's role as head of creative and someone in the financial/business role.
> 
> I've heard lots of rumblings Kennedy is on her way out.



That would be great.  Filoni has proven himself to understand the property and gained trust with the fan base.   He's produced some of the best content for the whole franchise.   

Last I heard about Kennedy, was the rumor that she was to step down quietly in September.  So not much time left if that timeframe was true.  Can't remember what the source of that rumor was though.


----------



## jknezek

Cinderumbrella said:


> As they should. Granted, I came of age during the originals, before the internet, social media and instant gratification of everything NOW (read: I’m old). But even I haven’t seen Solo yet. I personally think they should have finished the original series first before doing the Stories. It was a nightmare trying to explain to my 75 year old mother where Rogue One fell in the sequence



I go the other way. I wish they would take longer breaks in the original series timeline and focus on other parts of the universe and timeline. Do an OT continuation movie or, if you must, trilogy, but then go do some from KOTOR or even go back further to the time of the Jedi Lords. Then do something focused on the Outer Regions and discovery, and then come back to the OT timeline. But stop focusing ONLY on the OT timeline. Star Wars is a huge universe. Not just physically, but through time as well. Get creative and use some of it.


----------



## YesterDark

Outside TSL and SWGE, I think the theming of the whole park is terrible. I'm not a big fan of old Hollywood. I understand the original idea back in the day, but they're moving away from that. I can't help but thing that the whole park needs plans to overhaul itself over time. 

I can dream anyway.


----------



## Moliphino

wareagle57 said:


> They make a good point about the gift shops. I don't understand why they are moving away from highly themed immersive gift shops. I'm not much of a souvenir shopper anyway, but taking all this stuff out makes me want to spend time there even less.



I agree. I'm way more likely to buy something unique to a location than the same generic stuff that's in every store.


----------



## YesterDark

jknezek said:


> I go the other way. I wish they would take longer breaks in the original series timeline and focus on other parts of the universe and timeline. Do an OT continuation movie or, if you must, trilogy, but then go do some from KOTOR or even go back further to the time of the Jedi Lords. Then do something focused on the Outer Regions and discovery, and then come back to the OT timeline. But stop focusing ONLY on the OT timeline. Star Wars is a huge universe. Not just physically, but through time as well. Get creative and use some of it.



Well after 9 the Skywalker saga will be over. Then they will probably Marvalize it. They'll plop a story X years in the future or past (it doesn't matter) and create a set of new stories following characters. Then they'll team up for a major plot point like the Avengers. I doubt we'll get sets "trilogies" again. Once 9 is done with, they have the freedom of creating their own story and not mired in old lore.


----------



## skier_pete

crazy4wdw said:


> Iger says there will be a Star Wars Slowdown



I think this "slowdown" is probably overblown. They had a nice gig with releasing these in December, and decided to push things with Solo, which didn't work out for sure and maybe people just aren't ready for two SW films in such a short window - or TLJ fatigue. Not sure which.

But my guess is there is no way they are going to wait until Episode IX comes out before starting to shoot another one. I suspect at the very latest we'll get the NEXT SW movie announced by D23 next year, and release will either be XMAS 2020 or May 2021.

I've been trying to get the time to watch the new crop of SW movies again. I haven't watched any of them outside of the one viewing during the theatrical release, and would really like to rewatch with the overall perspective. I really enjoyed ALL of the new movies so far to varying degrees.


----------



## rteetz

YesterDark said:


> Outside TSL and SWGE, I think the theming of the whole park is terrible. I'm not a big fan of old Hollywood. I understand the original idea back in the day, but they're moving away from that. I can't help but thing that the whole park needs plans to overhaul itself over time.
> 
> I can dream anyway.


Well they aren’t going away from that. Sunset and Hollywood are staying old Hollywood. The Chinese theater remains as the facade for Mickey. The new parking lot entrance is also old Hollywood themed. Even the entrance to SWGE is themed to an old tunnel in Los Angeles.


----------



## Helvetica

C-3PO needs to step-up in IX or the next trilogy. People seem to forget that he's Vader's eldest son. 

It will be interesting to see what they do after IX. I think they need to take more risks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> Outside TSL and SWGE, I think the theming of the whole park is terrible. I'm not a big fan of old Hollywood. I understand the original idea back in the day, but they're moving away from that. I can't help but thing that the whole park needs plans to overhaul itself over time.
> 
> I can dream anyway.



I'm the other way - I love that part and am fearful they will get away from it ... for example, watching the Citizens of Hollywood is one of my "must dos" every trip - and I love all the details and hidden things in all the facades around that area

The fact they have let go some of the Citizens of Hollywood has me even more worried


----------



## tlmadden73

wareagle57 said:


> They make a good point about the gift shops. I don't understand why they are moving away from highly themed immersive gift shops. I'm not much of a souvenir shopper anyway, but taking all this stuff out makes me want to spend time there even less.



I guess it is just a phase Disney is going through .. a clean, crisp look for the stores. *shrug*. Will have to judge it when I get there.  
No theming saves money I guess. *sigh*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> I think this "slowdown" is probably overblown. They had a nice gig with releasing these in December, and decided to push things with Solo, which didn't work out for sure and maybe people just aren't ready for two SW films in such a short window - or TLJ fatigue. Not sure which.
> 
> But my guess is there is no way they are going to wait until Episode IX comes out before starting to shoot another one. I suspect at the very latest we'll get the NEXT SW movie announced by D23 next year, and release will either be XMAS 2020 or May 2021.
> 
> I've been trying to get the time to watch the new crop of SW movies again. I haven't watched any of them outside of the one viewing during the theatrical release, and would really like to rewatch with the overall perspective. I really enjoyed ALL of the new movies so far to varying degrees.



And it isn't just the movies - they have the new series coming to the streaming network and they are doing another season of Clone Wars and just wrapped up Rebels, you have the video games (which for good or bad had a lot of marketing and just int he conscience of everyone), and the toys, and of course all the promotion and focus on the two Galaxy Edge lands coming (well, more with Paris as well) .... so I think that is part of it.  If it was literally just the movies I don't think it would feel like there is too much Star Wars, it's the movies on top of everything else


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Helvetica said:


> C-3PO needs to step-up in IX or the next trilogy. People seem to forget that he's Vader's eldest son.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what they do after IX.* I think they need to take more risks*.



It's a tough call though as they obviously took a bit of a risk with The Last Jedi and I don't think that paid off - now, one could argue that it wasn't taking the risk that was the issue it was the specific things they chose to do .... but in the end I am sure they were much happier about the reception to the Force Awakens than to The Last Jedi


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm the other way - I love that part and am fearful they will get away from it ... for example, watching the Citizens of Hollywood is one of my "must dos" every trip - and I love all the details and hidden things in all the facades around that area
> 
> The fact they have let go some of the Citizens of Hollywood has me even more worried


I too love the old Hollywood theme.  My hope was once all the changes were made that the park would sort of transition from old Hollywood to New Hollywood in format - so going from old films to ending with current with SW:GE - the new area outside SW:GE is mostly like current CA area I believe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Phicinfan said:


> I too love the old Hollywood theme.  My hope was once all the changes were made that the park would sort of transition from old Hollywood to New Hollywood in format - so going from old films to ending with current with SW:GE - the new area outside SW:GE is mostly like current CA area I believe.



hmm, interesting take - definitely a feel from going from old (Hollywood Hotel, Tower of Terror, Fantasmic (Steamboat Willie, etc.), then tomore current in the middle with Disney Jr and then Toy Story, and then the real new / future looking, with Star Wars (also sort of order of when they became a part of the the Disney corporation)

If you extend just a bit further you can go from a very old Hollywood Hotel to the latest, greatest, futuristic hotel with the Star Wars Hotel on the complete opposite end

One thing that then feels a bit out of place is Rock N Roller Coaster, but is what it is I suppose


----------



## HuskieJohn

tlmadden73 said:


> I enjoyed Future World as a child of the 80s -- but the park was way more about science and "discovery" then.  Now you can get better interactive science exhibits and shows at a local museum than Epcot. (Which is why I really don't mind the removing of the "edutainment" theme in favor of IP-COT).
> 
> I didn't like World Showcase because it was just -- boring. No rides .. a few movies (that weren't bad) but mostly shopping and restaurants (two things a middle school boy just hates).
> 
> As an adult .. I enjoy it to be able to sample some food and such .. *but to me .. you can't really appreciate World Showcase by meandering through it (like, say a local can) during a huge Disney vacation when every minute is precious *(and expensive)



I can 100% agree with the above POV.  My families WDW trips are once every 5 years and each park gets 1 day (other than MK last time and maybe HS next time).  

Maybe with our second trip to EPCOT in 2020 I will appreciate the little things more.


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> hmm, interesting take - definitely a feel from going from old (Hollywood Hotel, Tower of Terror, Fantasmic (Steamboat Willie, etc.), then tomore current in the middle with Disney Jr and then Toy Story, and then the real new / future looking, with Star Wars (also sort of order of when they became a part of the the Disney corporation)
> 
> If you extend just a bit further you can go from a very old Hollywood Hotel to the latest, greatest, futuristic hotel with the Star Wars Hotel on the complete opposite end
> 
> One thing that then feels a bit out of place is Rock N Roller Coaster, but is what it is I suppose


Which if my supposition is correct, the rename that was rumored to be Hollywood land...would make more sense I guess.


----------



## YesterDark

rteetz said:


> Well they aren’t going away from that. Sunset and Hollywood are staying old Hollywood. The Chinese theater remains as the facade for Mickey. The new parking lot entrance is also old Hollywood themed. Even the entrance to SWGE is themed to an old tunnel in Los Angeles.



I know, but like I said, I can dream. I would of prefered to keep a portion of the park as "Hollywood Land" or whatever. In any case, I prefer sections of the park with different themes, that's fun to me. Just my opinion.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Animal Kingdom Lodge Jambo House pool refurb 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-an...refurbishment-is-a-sand-bottom-pool-imminent/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Infinity falls will finally open at SeaWorld in October 

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/09/seaworld-orlando-officially-announces.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DuckTales renewer for third season 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2018/09/21/disney-channel-renews-ducktales-for-a-third-season/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Animal Kingdom Lodge Jambo House pool refurb
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-an...refurbishment-is-a-sand-bottom-pool-imminent/



Rub a dub dub, 6 workers in a Tub!   C'mon boss buy a bigger Canopy already!   Arghhhhhh


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Wreck it Ralph playground is apparently being put back together 

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1043165838130532358?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A portion of Buena Vista Drive will be closed overnight on October 1st

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/09/portion-of-buena-vista-drive-near.html


----------



## jade1

tlmadden73 said:


> As an adult .. I enjoy it to be able to sample some food and such .. but to me .. you can't really appreciate World Showcase by meandering through it *(like, say a local can)* during a huge Disney vacation when every minute is precious (and expensive)



Agree 100%. Frozen/Rat/GOTG etc will help the day visit, but the strength of EPCOT IMO is WS-and that indeed takes a lot of time.

Not a local, but as an AP and fortunate frequent visitor-WS (and F&W/F&G) is our favorite.

It doesn't cost us a $100 gate to go in (but can see the deterrent to those that it does) for some food and wine samples, and stroll around until fireworks. 

Now a "hopper" might go in every night of the trip if they want.

I mean we are going to eat somewhere so why not EPCOT kind of thing.

That said, as mentioned DS doesn't cost us a gate fee either, so we also hit that a lot.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Wreck it Ralph playground is apparently being put back together
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1043165838130532358?s=21


So I never really looked at the original photos but did they do something like a paint powder coating or different materials?

Asking since the reason given for the removal was "it got too hot as it was metal" (I think it was said it was metal but maybe I'm wrong).


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Swan and Dolphin rooms keys may no longer be accepted for extra magic hours in 2019

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/09/rumor-swan-dolphin-room-key-no-longer.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> So I never really looked at the original photos but did they do something like a paint powder coating or different materials?
> 
> Asking since the reason given for the removal was "it got too hot as it was metal" (I think it was said it was metal but maybe I'm wrong).



not sure - looks pretty much the same as before to me ... but maybe they did put a different coating on that is the same color?  Can't really tell from the picture

The "it got too hot as it was metal" was from WDWNT and sort of made sense as it wasn't covered so I could see it getting hot mid-day ... but maybe it was for a different reason


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Swan and Dolphin rooms keys may no longer be accepted for extra magic hours in 2019
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/09/rumor-swan-dolphin-room-key-no-longer.html


I get it that it's convenient to just use a room key but it sounds like a digital option is available (linking reservation) and a paper voucher doesn't seem like the end of the world either though I get the concern of it getting wet. 

With regards to the paper one is it a day by day paper voucher where you have to stop at the front desk to get it each day? If so I get the issues there for why people would prefer just to use the digital option or the key card.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure - looks pretty much the same as before to me ... but maybe they did put a different coating on that is the same color?  Can't really tell from the picture
> 
> The "it got too hot as it was metal" was from WDWNT and sort of made sense as it wasn't covered so I could see it getting hot mid-day ... but maybe it was for a different reason


Thanks. I totally can understand the metal getting hot but now I'm wondering if it was for a different reason. I could see it being a goof in how it was originally installed or something came up in the weeks it was there that they didn't anticipate and they needed to disassemble and reassemble it. IDK just thinking out loud lol.


----------



## jade1

Sorry if I missed this on here, may be some interested. We are going to a couple. AMC.


----------



## mikeamizzle

The remakes? oy vey. that being said.. i may go see moana again.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Swan and Dolphin rooms keys may no longer be accepted for extra magic hours in 2019
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/09/rumor-swan-dolphin-room-key-no-longer.html



That is unfortunate, curious if it's because of abuse.   They never actually look at the dates on the card, I know I've used old ones before, I pretty much always stay there anyways but sometimes my room isn't ready when I arrive and I don't want to wait or go back so I use the old key.   I've had a Dolphin key in my wallet constantly for probably more than 15 years (I swap it for the newest key every trip).  Paper voucher seems like it'll just confuse the cast members more though, there's still a lot of them that get confused when I show the card.


----------



## dina444444

jade1 said:


> Sorry if I missed this on here, may be some interested. We are going to a couple. AMC.


I’m going to princess and the frog tonight and tangled sometime next weekend.


----------



## wareagle57

jade1 said:


> Sorry if I missed this on here, may be some interested. We are going to a couple. AMC.



Great, the only one I thought I might check out again (Moana) is the only one not coming to AMC. I've never even heard of the other theater.

*Edit* Never mind, I was looking at a link from 2017.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
BREAKING: Rafiki's Planet Watch at Disney's Animal Kingdom to Close in October!

This is a permanent closure now, and will NOT be seasonal.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> BREAKING: Rafiki's Planet Watch at Disney's Animal Kingdom to Close in October!
> 
> This is a permanent closure now, and will NOT be seasonal.


I wouldn't take this as gospel yet. I was told seasonal by a source I trust. I am trying to get that confirmed.


----------



## Capang

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> BREAKING: Rafiki's Planet Watch at Disney's Animal Kingdom to Close in October!
> 
> This is a permanent closure now, and will NOT be seasonal.



I've never made it back there and now I'm sad. That area had tons of ways to earn Girl Scout badges, too, for all different levels of scouts. Bummer.

ETA, I hope rteetz is right that this is only seasonal.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> BREAKING: Rafiki's Planet Watch at Disney's Animal Kingdom to Close in October!
> 
> This is a permanent closure now, and will NOT be seasonal.


Wow that escalated quickly.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> I wouldn't take this as gospel yet. I was told seasonal by a source I trust. I am trying to get that confirmed.


I really hope you are correct, because I really like that area.

The thought of CM's being told that it will close permanently in the article makes it seem more real.


----------



## scrappinginontario

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> BREAKING: Rafiki's Planet Watch at Disney's Animal Kingdom to Close in October!
> 
> This is a permanent closure now, and will NOT be seasonal.



FWIF Kenny the Pirate also reporting this is a permanent closure.  https://www.kennythepirate.com/2018...nd-conservation-station-to-close-permanently/

I will say, when we visited in February there were very few people there.  On the train ride both to and from we were the only family in out train car and the others were similar.


----------



## Roxyfire

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I really hope you are correct, because I really like that area.
> 
> The thought of CM's being told that it will close permanently in the article makes it seem more real.



Hopefully we can get some confirmation either way for sure. I wasn't planning to go over there this time but we may have to just because we haven't spend a lot of time over there.


----------



## rteetz

*Regarding Rafiki's Planet Watch

The location will close permanently October 21st. 

Characters that meet there (Rafiki and Doc) will end September 29th.*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dolewhipdreams said:


> Wow that escalated quickly.









I know it wasn't on everyone's "must do" list but that is a pretty good size chunk of land to take out of commission, not to mention closing the train .... were they to put in something new it could be quite sizable


----------



## Phicinfan

I am now doubly curious, why the sudden change?  They just announced it going seasonal for budgetary reasons...and suddenly now it is closed for good?
hmmm........


----------



## Helvetica

I'm glad that I got to see the Disney Goats before they went away forever... I hope they do something with the area in the future and that all of the animals will still have homes.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *Regarding Rafiki's Planet Watch
> 
> The location will close permanently October 21st.
> 
> Characters that meet there (Rafiki and Doc) will end September 29th.*



Hopefully this means they have plans for the area in general.  It's a lot of land it could open up.  And if it's gone, hopefully that means Dinosaur is safe for a little longer.


----------



## firefly_ris

I'm disappointed because I liked the educational aspect, and my kids enjoyed the train ride. I live in a rural area so petting some goats isn't exactly a rare thing but my kids loved doing it just as much there as at home. It was a nice, slower area to wind down for a bit.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Plaza Restaurant in Magic Kingdom to Serve Limited Time Breakfast Beginning Nov. 4


----------



## OSUZorba

wareagle57 said:


> They make a good point about the gift shops. I don't understand why they are moving away from highly themed immersive gift shops. I'm not much of a souvenir shopper anyway, but taking all this stuff out makes me want to spend time there even less.


Yeah, I feel the same. I hate the utilitarian look, especially in the parks. It doesn't help that the merchandise selection seemed terrible last week too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

firefly_ris said:


> I'm disappointed because I liked the educational aspect, and my kids enjoyed the train ride. I live in a rural area so petting some goats isn't exactly a rare thing but my kids loved doing it just as much there as at home. *It was a nice, slower area to wind down for a bit.*



agree ... and am fearful that those types of areas are becoming fewer and fewer


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The only way I'm ok with rafiki's closing is if it's to make way for a new land.


----------



## scrappinginontario

OSUZorba said:


> Yeah, I feel the same. I hate the utilitarian look, especially in the parks. It doesn't help that the merchandise selection seemed terrible last week too.


  The only thing I find it helps is my wallet!  We were there in Jan and went to World of Disney store twice and didn't spend a dime.  That never happens for us.


----------



## Lee Matthews

If they are going to redo that area into a new land then I'm all for it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Resort Best Bites: September 2018


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> The only thing I find it helps is my wallet!  We were there in Jan and went to World of Disney store twice and didn't spend a dime.  That never happens for us.



that's true - this past trip we spent a little there on some snacks to bring home to people watching our pets and an ornament and magnet but not a ton.  And the kids weren't really super excited about the stuff there - much more into stuff at Mouse Gear


----------



## firefly_ris

OSUZorba said:


> Yeah, I feel the same. I hate the utilitarian look, especially in the parks. It doesn't help that the merchandise selection seemed terrible last week too.



Yeah and I don't know if it's just because I'm older.... or because I'm not a big "stuff" person... just wasn't all that impressed with the merch last year. I wanted to buy a mug or a shirt, but either I just didn't love them or they seemed insanely expensive. I didn't bring a single thing home (which I'm OK with) -- but I just remember when I was younger the shops were a little bit more of a whimsical experience. Now, meh.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Wreck it Ralph playground is apparently being put back together
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1043165838130532358?s=21


Where is this actually at? I wasn't looking for it, but didn't see anything that looked like a playground last week. 

Looks like a standard city playground, nothing special. My daughter loves playgrounds, but I wouldn't want to waste our time in Epcot on a PG just like something she could do here, especially one out in the sun. Especially since there is one inside Mission Space that has AC.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Where is this actually at? I wasn't looking for it, but didn't see anything that looked like a playground last week.
> 
> Looks like a standard city playground, nothing special. My daughter loves playgrounds, but I wouldn't want to waste our time in Epcot on a PG just like something she could do here, especially one out in the sun. Especially since there is one inside Mission Space that has AC.


Right outside Innoventions.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Regarding Rafiki's Planet Watch
> 
> The location will close permanently October 21st.
> 
> Characters that meet there (Rafiki and Doc) will end September 29th.*


I really wish I spent more time at Rafiki's Planet Watch now than I did on my previous trip.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Right outside Innoventions.


Must've already been gone when I was by there.


----------



## Mr. lncredible

rteetz said:


> *Regarding Rafiki's Planet Watch
> 
> The location will close permanently October 21st.
> 
> Characters that meet there (Rafiki and Doc) will end September 29th.*


I sure will miss the rainforest rooms; dark, air conditioned and super quiet. Is there a better place in all of WDW to close your eyes and take a quick 5 minute power snooze?


----------



## soniam

Mr. lncredible said:


> I sure will miss the rainforest rooms; dark, air conditioned and super quiet. Is there a better place in all of WDW to close your eyes and take a quick 5 minute power snooze?



Arg! My kingdom for a nap.


----------



## HuskieJohn

I am guessing that attendance has drastically down down likely due to SWGE & MK50th and the increased cost of a WDW vacation which is hurting most <$100k families from being able to attend as much/if at all, therefore WDW is closing anything the top people at WDW view doesn't make them money.

In 2015 we didn't make time for the train or the Rafiki petting zoo land and for our 2020 trip it is not on the to do list either.


The odd thing are the reports posted on here from WDWNT of things being changed/removed in the parks that dont need to be.  There is some serious miscommunication or extreme lack of project planning.  All the little things and the money to change/remove that stuff adds up quickly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Report - another cut!!*

All 4 Shaman roles being cut from Rivers of Light .... that really sucks as I thought it added quite a bit to the show!

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/all-live-...imal-kingdoms-rivers-of-light-nighttime-show/


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The only way I'm ok with rafiki's closing is if it's to make way for a new land.



Well, based on that they closed Pocahontas and her forest friends in 2008, and Avatar opened in 2017, and Pleasure Island closed in 2008 and the replacement (The Edison) opened in 2017 - you are looking at 2027 for the replacement. 

I think it's a shame as I really liked Rafiki's, but we rarely got over there because of the length of time to get there via the train. I can't even remember the last time we went over even though we love watching the vet procedures. It will be missed, but not in my top 25 things that will be missed.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Report - another cut!!*
> 
> All 4 Shaman roles being cut from Rivers of Light .... that really sucks as I thought it added quite a bit to the show!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/all-live-...imal-kingdoms-rivers-of-light-nighttime-show/



That show has a lot more problems than the loss of these characters, but it will NOT make it better. They really need to revisit this show.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Report - another cut!!*
> 
> All 4 Shaman roles being cut from Rivers of Light .... that really sucks as I thought it added quite a bit to the show!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/all-live-...imal-kingdoms-rivers-of-light-nighttime-show/


And those highly detailed/expensive costumes...


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Report - another cut!!*
> 
> All 4 Shaman roles being cut from Rivers of Light .... that really sucks as I thought it added quite a bit to the show!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/all-live-...imal-kingdoms-rivers-of-light-nighttime-show/


  This is a show I haven't seen and really don't have any desire to.  Last year when we were at AK  RoL was playing while we walked around.  We stood and watched for a couple of minutes but then moved on.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> That show has a lot more problems than the loss of these characters, but it will NOT make it better. They really need to revisit this show.



I really like it - love the boats with the actors, the animal floats and, especially, the music ... but it's definitely not perfect, a lot of the water screen images aren't the clearest 

but like you said, just taking away from it won't improve it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> This is a show I haven't seen and really don't have any desire to.  Last year when we were at AK  RoL was playing while we walked around.  We stood and watched for a couple of minutes but then moved on.



It's definitely different for a night time show.  I really like the music and the message of it and find some of the parts quite beautiful.  I just think it fits the park quite well.

It's not perfect but I like it quite a bit and like that it is different from the other night time shows ... but also get why some people don't like it


----------



## skier_pete

scrappinginontario said:


> This is a show I haven't seen and really don't have any desire to.  Last year when we were at AK  RoL was playing while we walked around.  We stood and watched for a couple of minutes but then moved on.



Hard to judge something you haven't really seen, though. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I really like it - love the boats with the actors, the animal floats and, especially, the music ... but it's definitely not perfect, a lot of the water screen images aren't the clearest
> 
> but like you said, just taking away from it won't improve it



We went the one time, and were nodding off during the show. It was last November and the benches were super-hot from the heat of the day, so that didn't help, but if your nighttime show can't keep me awake it's probably not one that I'm going to run back to often.


----------



## Disneymom1126

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know it wasn't on everyone's "must do" list but that is a pretty good size chunk of land to take out of commission, not to mention closing the train .... were they to put in something new it could be quite sizable



I hope they put something new out there as well.  What's the area people talk about wishing they added to Animal Kingdom every few months here? A South America area maybe? I feel like it has been discussed as a replacement for the dinoland disaster, but maybe out where planet watch is currently would be a good area. We went out there the first time we visited AK, but have only gone out one other time since when with a family that had a toddler. It won't be something I miss a whole lot, but I do hope they re-purpose all of that space.


----------



## scrappinginontario

********** said:


> Hard to judge something you haven't really seen, though.



I agree.  I will say we tried watching it online (which I know is not the same) and it just didn't draw us in.  We attempted to watch it standing beside the water  somewhere in Asia and again, it just wasn't for us.

I believe others will like it, it's just not a show that we want to take time for when there are other options of things to do in the park.


----------



## Disneymom1126

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's definitely different for a night time show.  I really like the music and the message of it and find some of the parts quite beautiful.  I just think it fits the park quite well.
> 
> It's not perfect but I like it quite a bit and like that it is different from the other night time shows ... but also get why some people don't like it



I'm one of the few that loves RoL...I know why other people don't like it, but I'm a sucker for a good soundtrack and a good message and overall it really brings everything together thematically at AK to me. Having said that, it could use improved quality on the projections - especially the ones that are farther away at the opposite end of the lake.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneymom1126 said:


> I hope they put something new out there as well.  What's the area people talk about wishing they added to Animal Kingdom every few months here? A South America area maybe? I feel like it has been discussed as a replacement for the dinoland disaster, but maybe out where planet watch is currently would be a good area. We went out there the first time we visited AK, but have only gone out one other time since when with a family that had a toddler. It won't be something I miss a whole lot, but I do hope they re-purpose all of that space.



well, South America and Australia seem to be the two areas of interest/rumors for being added to Animal Kingdom

Part of the South America idea was that there are a lot of Dino Dig sites in South America so you could sort of tie the two together (plus if you include Indiana Jones you have all those wonderful snakes in South America he would love!)


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Swan and Dolphin rooms keys may no longer be accepted for extra magic hours in 2019
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/09/rumor-swan-dolphin-room-key-no-longer.html



I added our reservation into MDE and we got MagicBands for our stay at Dolphin this past weekend ...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneymom1126 said:


> I'm one of the few that loves RoL...I know why other people don't like it, but I'm a sucker for a good soundtrack and a good message and overall it really brings everything together thematically at AK to me. Having said that, it could use improved quality on the projections - especially the ones that are farther away at the opposite end of the lake.



pretty much sums up exactly how I feel about it

Also, the flow feels a little off as the music high notes/best part of the music is sort of in the middle not the end ... not to mention the fire effect doesn't work all the time (it didn't when we last went and makes it feel much less like a finale when it isnt' working)


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Report - another cut!!*
> 
> All 4 Shaman roles being cut from Rivers of Light .... that really sucks as I thought it added quite a bit to the show!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/all-live-...imal-kingdoms-rivers-of-light-nighttime-show/


Are these the same actors that roam the audience prior to the show? Because that was really neat.


----------



## j2thomason

********** said:


> That show has a lot more problems than the loss of these characters, but it will NOT make it better. They really need to revisit this show.


You are exactly right! I have tried my hardest to like this show, but just can't. I won't see it again.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Are these the same actors that roam the audience prior to the show? Because that was really neat.


Yes


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *Regarding Rafiki's Planet Watch
> 
> The location will close permanently October 21st.
> 
> Characters that meet there (Rafiki and Doc) will end September 29th.*


Bummer. 
We enjoyed that area. I have a lot of great memories of that petting zoo and the "quiet" meet and greets there. 

But .. I am surprised it lasted really. Having a petting zoo at AK is a great idea, but I just feel a lot of people just skipped this attraction or was a "one and done" deal. 
- It is tucked away and easy to miss
- It isn't exciting for most guests - it's a train ride that takes you to an animal hospital (that rarely has animals in it) and a petting zoo. 

I am sure a lot of people take that train ride and end up being disappointed. The train ride has a "little" behind the scenes info .. but nothing to really see besides a building or two and the vet hospital rarely has action going on. 

But I always liked it because it was quiet .. tucked away .. relaxing - AK's version of Tom Sawyer's Island.

 But a permanent closure seems like they have plans for the area .. good. AK is still the low man on the totem pole in number of "ride" attractions. That is a huge chunk of area that the can expand into .. (Australia zone? )


----------



## Phicinfan

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, South America and Australia seem to be the two areas of interest/rumors for being added to Animal Kingdom
> 
> Part of the South America idea was that there are a lot of Dino Dig sites in South America so you could sort of tie the two together (plus if you include Indiana Jones you have all those wonderful snakes in South America he would love!)


Oh please, oh please not another 300 posts about how Indiana Jones does not fit into AK....puhlease!!  I am just thrilled we don't have rabid zootopia posts right now


----------



## Ponderer

Disneymom1126 said:


> I hope they put something new out there as well.  What's the area people talk about wishing they added to Animal Kingdom every few months here? A South America area maybe? I feel like it has been discussed as a replacement for the dinoland disaster, but maybe out where planet watch is currently would be a good area. We went out there the first time we visited AK, but have only gone out one other time since when with a family that had a toddler. It won't be something I miss a whole lot, but I do hope they re-purpose all of that space.



I think that rumored Jungle Book ride for an Epcot India pavilion would be a MUCH better fit for the Animal Kingdom. And it would fit nicely with a signature Indian restaurant. (I would still like an Indian pavilion for Epcot, but I think they should be more about celebrating the people and culture there, and talking animals in AK.)

South America deserves some robust representation too.


----------



## tlmadden73

It just seems like an odd time to make cuts to AK -- when (despite the popularity of Pandora), it probably is still a half-day park for most. We are going to try and stretch it to a full day, but that is just to see Rivers of Light.

Hopefully some new land shows up there, but doubt it would be anytime soon unless they just decide to do something quick and dirty and put another restaurant and gift shop there.


----------



## Tigger's ally

AK is actually more than a full day park for us.


----------



## scrappinginontario

We easily put a whole day in at AK and we are not what I would call 'animal' people normally.  Lots to see and do there for our family.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Plaza Restaurant in Magic Kingdom to Serve Limited Time Breakfast Beginning Nov. 4


Well I just added this to my plan for December. I’ve wanted to try the plaza, but nothing on their menu was all that exciting to me to justify the price, but I’m a breakfast person this is perfect. Had my choice of ADR times since it just opened up.


----------



## tlmadden73

scrappinginontario said:


> We easily put a whole day in at AK and we are not what I would call 'animal' people normally.  Lots to see and do there for our family.


Oh easily .. any park you can spend a whole day or more in .. ESPECIALLY if you are a first-time guest.
Each family has their own pace -- I can spend a whole day in DHS (even before TSL) .. where most lately have not.

But I think that of all the parks it has the least amount of attractions ... even if you count the walking trails as an attraction (which probably most don't).

For a lot of the "ride only" people -- the park is a quick day, especially when two of the rides are skippable "kiddie" rides. More ride attractions help give the park more fast pass availability and should (in theory) keep standby lines down as people are distributed among more things. One of the main reasons that Flight of Passage wait times are so high is simply because there is only 5 or 6 other rides to wait in a line for at that park. 

The more the other parks can get near the level of attractions that MK has, the better the FP+ system works - no tiering needed!

That's why it shocks me they just suddenly shut down an attraction, but obviously they must have some plans (one would hope) and this isn't just a cost-saving measure.  I mean . .if they want to cut costs, shut down the dumb carnival games in Hester and Chester's . .does anyone actually play those?


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlmadden73 said:


> Oh easily .. any park you can spend a whole day or more in .. ESPECIALLY if you are a first-time guest.
> Each family has their own pace -- I can spend a whole day in DHS (even before TSL) .. where most lately have not.
> 
> But I think that of all the parks it has the least amount of attractions ... even if you count the walking trails as an attraction (which probably most don't).
> 
> For a lot of the "ride only" people -- the park is a quick day, especially when two of the rides are skippable "kiddie" rides. More ride attractions help give the park more fast pass availability and should (in theory) keep standby lines down as people are distributed among more things. One of the main reasons that Flight of Passage wait times are so high is simply because there is only 5 or 6 other rides to wait in a line for at that park.
> 
> The more the other parks can get near the level of attractions that MK has, the better the FP+ system works - no tiering needed!
> 
> That's why it shocks me they just suddenly shut down an attraction, but obviously they must have some plans (one would hope) and this isn't just a cost-saving measure.  I mean . .if they want to cut costs, shut down the dumb carnival games in Hester and Chester's . .does anyone actually play those?


  Yes, I think part of the 'full day' park for us is that I'm learning to slow down and let my 9yo do things she enjoys at AK.  I've always been a ride...attraction...show....ride...  kinda person.  This last time at AK we visited Rafiki's for the first time; enjoyed many of the children's stations; sat in Pandora and people watched while enjoying a cold drink and spent time with her digging contentedly in the boneyard.  It was a nice treat to take the day at a slower pace while still filling it with all the rides, shows and attractions we both enjoy.


----------



## Redcon1

Mr. lncredible said:


> I sure will miss the rainforest rooms; dark, air conditioned and super quiet. Is there a better place in all of WDW to close your eyes and take a quick 5 minute power snooze?



One time I wanted to extend that 5-minute snooze to 10 by staying in there for a second go-round, but a CM knocked on my door and said I had to leave. There wasn't any line and I'm still not sure how she knew I had already been in there. I didn't think anyone would be watching them so closely.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

scrappinginontario said:


> I will say we tried watching it online (which I know is not the same) and it just didn't draw us in.


We saw it in person, and it didn’t draw any of us in either.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Plaza Restaurant in Magic Kingdom to Serve Limited Time Breakfast Beginning Nov. 4



That's really good news. Table service breakfasts at the parks are really limited. If it's good, maybe it will become a permanent fixture.


----------



## Redcon1

tlmadden73 said:


> Oh easily .. any park you can spend a whole day or more in .. ESPECIALLY if you are a first-time guest.
> Each family has their own pace -- I can spend a whole day in DHS (even before TSL) .. where most lately have not.
> 
> But I think that of all the parks it has the least amount of attractions ... even if you count the walking trails as an attraction (which probably most don't).
> 
> For a lot of the "ride only" people -- the park is a quick day, especially when two of the rides are skippable "kiddie" rides. More ride attractions help give the park more fast pass availability and should (in theory) keep standby lines down as people are distributed among more things. One of the main reasons that Flight of Passage wait times are so high is simply because there is only 5 or 6 other rides to wait in a line for at that park.
> 
> The more the other parks can get near the level of attractions that MK has, the better the FP+ system works - no tiering needed!
> 
> That's why it shocks me they just suddenly shut down an attraction, but obviously they must have some plans (one would hope) and this isn't just a cost-saving measure.  I mean . .if they want to cut costs, shut down the dumb carnival games in Hester and Chester's . .does anyone actually play those?



Ah, but don't forget! Even if it's a small amount of guests that play those games, it's all extra revenue for Disney.


----------



## adam.adbe

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the author hits on one point, but at the same time he says it is because it was the same old, same old, and relying on the old ... but the people were upset at the Last Jedi because of how much it changed and how it tried to bring a new angle to things



Yeah, but they did it back to front.  People *want* the last trilogy to follow the rough lines of the previous six, and for the three films in the trilogy to feel of a piece.  Whereas the secondary films have room to be more daring, and that's where I think people would be more tolerant.  It'd be like a ordering mac and cheese from a restaurant and getting some crazy cocoa/espresso infused spicy noodle dish, meanwhile the kimchi was just boiled cabbage with a splash of watered down siracha.


----------



## Jetku

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Report - another cut!!*
> 
> All 4 Shaman roles being cut from Rivers of Light .... that really sucks as I thought it added quite a bit to the show!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/all-live-...imal-kingdoms-rivers-of-light-nighttime-show/



Omg this show is already a disaster in my opinion. Removing the talent will certainly not improve it....


----------



## thepops

MommaBerd said:


> You mean the ones that are like 20 feet high and go straight down? I think they deprived the kids of that experience!
> 
> Did you ever use wax paper on them? I remember using that - or some kind of kitchen paper - and we would FLY down those slides! Such fun!!!


Now the hipsters would use EVOO


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> that's true - this past trip we spent a little there on some snacks to bring home to people watching our pets and an ornament and magnet but not a ton.  And the kids weren't really super excited about the stuff there - much more into stuff at Mouse Gear



I always find stuff at mouse gear too somehow!


----------



## MissGina5

Disneymom1126 said:


> I hope they put something new out there as well.  What's the area people talk about wishing they added to Animal Kingdom every few months here? A South America area maybe? I feel like it has been discussed as a replacement for the dinoland disaster, but maybe out where planet watch is currently would be a good area. We went out there the first time we visited AK, but have only gone out one other time since when with a family that had a toddler. It won't be something I miss a whole lot, but I do hope they re-purpose all of that space.



But aren’t we looking at India (someone else brought this up, and I know I’ve heard India to AK before) and Brazil to EPCOT

Australia maybe??


----------



## MissGina5

Disneymom1126 said:


> I'm one of the few that loves RoL...I know why other people don't like it, but I'm a sucker for a good soundtrack and a good message and overall it really brings everything together thematically at AK to me. Having said that, it could use improved quality on the projections - especially the ones that are farther away at the opposite end of the lake.


I second this!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Report - another cut!!*
> 
> All 4 Shaman roles being cut from Rivers of Light .... that really sucks as I thought it added quite a bit to the show!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/all-live-...imal-kingdoms-rivers-of-light-nighttime-show/


As someone who actually liked this show for two reasons...

1) The music soundtrack.
2) The live actors on the boats.

I don't think the music soundtrack will be enough to draw me in and watch the show now. It is just going to be water projection with things floating on the water.

It is going to be very difficult to watch this show. So, I might just stick to the soundtrack CD and enjoy the music that way.

I also want to stress that I have actually seen this show without the live actors and it was very underwhelming. The live actors really added a lot to this show. This news really makes me sad.


----------



## writerguyfl

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I get it that it's convenient to just use a room key but it sounds like a digital option is available (linking reservation) and a paper voucher doesn't seem like the end of the world either though I get the concern of it getting wet.
> 
> With regards to the paper one is it a day by day paper voucher where you have to stop at the front desk to get it each day? If so I get the issues there for why people would prefer just to use the digital option or the key card.



The voucher is a "valid through" date, with that date being the check-out.  The only reason a guest would need to get a new one is if they extend their stay or lose the voucher.  I believe it's basically the same way the seven Disney Springs Hotels operate.

Honestly, the number of guests affected by this change would be small.  It's only going to be people who arrive without tickets purchased.  Everyone else will have already added their hotel confirmation number to their tickets in order to access Fast Passes for their trip.  That process automatically validates the Extra Magic Hours access to those tickets.


----------



## mom2rtk

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don't think the music soundtrack will be enough to draw me in and watch the show now.


Then they can cancel it entirely for "lack of demand". Win/win (not for fans, but for the bottom line).


----------



## skier_pete

So just realized yesterday we are traveling down the last two days of operation for Rafikis Planet Watch. Still deciding how we will get over there. (Wasnt planning on DAK those two days, but we have APs.) Our nostalgia is kicking in, thinking back to go over there to watch the vets care for animals. The rest of RPW didn't have much attraction. Sure our daughter liked petting the goats when she was little, but it also never felt like anything special - but pretty much anything that you've ever donned closes permanently is a bit sad. (Except Stitches Great Escape.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mom2rtk said:


> Then they can cancel it entirely for "lack of demand". Win/win (not for fans, but for the bottom line).



Ah, the ol’ “Due to guest demand!” Angle!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> As someone who actually liked this show for two reasons...
> 
> 1) The music soundtrack.
> 2) The live actors on the boats.
> 
> I don't think the music soundtrack will be enough to draw me in and watch the show now. It is just going to be water projection with things floating on the water.
> 
> It is going to be very difficult to watch this show. So, I might just stick to the soundtrack CD and enjoy the music that way.
> 
> I also want to stress that I have actually seen this show without the live actors and it was very underwhelming. The live actors really added a lot to this show. This news really makes me sad.



Thanks for sharing that last point - I haven’t seen it without the actors but my feels are that it would be similar to you describe

This one just seems odd to me as how much is that really going to save?  And this was to be a big part of the enabling AK to be an evening park as well.

Like I get closing down Rafiki’s planet watch - lot of area to maintain, the train to maintain, quite a few CMs, and, to be honest, while I know some people that really liked it, it wasn’t a draw to the park.  So while I might not like that it is closing, I get it.

This one is more puzzling as the scale of cost savings vs impact of making a signature component a lesser experience doesn’t seem to be there to me


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

writerguyfl said:


> The voucher is a "valid through" date, with that date being the check-out.  The only reason a guest would need to get a new one is if they extend their stay or lose the voucher.  I believe it's basically the same way the seven Disney Springs Hotels operate.
> 
> Honestly, the number of guests affected by this change would be small.  It's only going to be people who arrive without tickets purchased.  Everyone else will have already added their hotel confirmation number to their tickets in order to access Fast Passes for their trip.  That process automatically validates the Extra Magic Hours access to those tickets.


That makes sense. Thanks for the information!


----------



## splash327

writerguyfl said:


> The voucher is a "valid through" date, with that date being the check-out.  The only reason a guest would need to get a new one is if they extend their stay or lose the voucher.  I believe it's basically the same way the seven Disney Springs Hotels operate.
> 
> Honestly, the number of guests affected by this change would be small.  It's only going to be people who arrive without tickets purchased.  Everyone else will have already added their hotel confirmation number to their tickets in order to access Fast Passes for their trip.  That process automatically validates the Extra Magic Hours access to those tickets.



Yes, this is how the Disney Springs hotels work.   Actually when they saw that i had a band they pushed me to do it through the app and wouldn't give me a voucher.


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> This one is more puzzling as the scale of cost savings vs impact of making a signature component a lesser experience doesn’t seem to be there to me



I'm wondering if they are slowly killing it off to revamp it. But they don't want to say that because of the fiasco it was to get it up and going in the first place.


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
Mickey's of Glendale at the Destination D event in WDW will be selling Mickey and Minnie Runaway Railway pins.


----------



## soniam

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> Mickey's of Glendale at the Destination D event in WDW will be selling Mickey and Minnie Runaway Railway pins.



I got the email but didn't even look at the pins. I don't collect them. I am really excited about attending my first D23 conference. Are you going too?


----------



## The Pho

danikoski said:


> I'm wondering if they are slowly killing it off to revamp it. But they don't want to say that because of the fiasco it was to get it up and going in the first place.


They were rumors a few months ago about it being short lived already.


----------



## BigRed98

soniam said:


> I got the email but didn't even look at the pins. I don't collect them. I am really excited about attending my first D23 conference. Are you going too?



Unfortunately no, I'm currently not a D23 member and even if I was I couldn't attend because I'm currently away at college. I saw this on twitter. Please report back and let us know how the Destination D event went.


----------



## soniam

BigRed98 said:


> Unfortunately no, I'm currently not a D23 member and even if I was I couldn't attend because I'm currently away at college. I saw this on twitter. Please report back and let us know how the Destination D event went.



Definitely!


----------



## hertamaniac

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> As someone who actually liked this show for two reasons...
> 
> 1) The music soundtrack.
> 2) The live actors on the boats.
> 
> I don't think the music soundtrack will be enough to draw me in and watch the show now. It is just going to be water projection with things floating on the water.
> 
> It is going to be very difficult to watch this show. So, I might just stick to the soundtrack CD and enjoy the music that way.
> 
> I also want to stress that I have actually seen this show without the live actors and it was very underwhelming. The live actors really added a lot to this show. This news really makes me sad.



I like the live actors (especially when they pose for a photo during the show).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Looks like Comcast wins the Sky battle

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/22/sky-comcast-fox-36-billion-takeover-auction.html


----------



## writerguyfl

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for sharing that last point - I haven’t seen it without the actors but my feels are that it would be similar to you describe
> 
> *This one just seems odd to me as how much is that really going to save?*  And this was to be a big part of the enabling AK to be an evening park as well.
> 
> Like I get closing down Rafiki’s planet watch - lot of area to maintain, the train to maintain, quite a few CMs, and, to be honest, while I know some people that really liked it, it wasn’t a draw to the park.  So while I might not like that it is closing, I get it.
> 
> This one is more puzzling as the scale of cost savings vs impact of making a signature component a lesser experience doesn’t seem to be there to me



RE: The bolded question.

I think the answer depends upon the classification of those Cast Members.  If the roles are Actor's Equity ones, they are going to be paid much higher than "normal" Entertainment Cast Members (like parade performers).  Unfortunately, "how much more?" is not a question I can answer.

I'm a part-time actor based in Florida.  I get notices for Equity roles at Disney World.  I don't save any of those emails, so I can't say whether the initial Rivers of Light roles were Equity ones.


----------



## AurumPunzel

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Looks like Comcast wins the Sky battle
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/22/sky-comcast-fox-36-billion-takeover-auction.html


So much for those Mickey Mouse-shaped satellite dishes…


----------



## Keels

writerguyfl said:


> RE: The bolded question.
> 
> I think the answer depends upon the classification of those Cast Members.  If the roles are Actor's Equity ones, they are going to be paid much higher than "normal" Entertainment Cast Members (like parade performers).  Unfortunately, "how much more?" is not a question I can answer.
> 
> I'm a part-time actor based in Florida.  I get notices for Equity roles at Disney World.  I don't save any of those emails, so I can't say whether the initial Rivers of Light roles were Equity ones.



They are not Equity. The only Equity positions I know of are at FoLK and that’s the singers and pas de deux dancers. There might be some at Nemo, but I’ve never had any friends bid there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

writerguyfl said:


> RE: The bolded question.
> 
> I think the answer depends upon the classification of those Cast Members.  If the roles are Actor's Equity ones, they are going to be paid much higher than "normal" Entertainment Cast Members (like parade performers).  Unfortunately, "how much more?" is not a question I can answer.
> 
> I'm a part-time actor based in Florida.  I get notices for Equity roles at Disney World.  I don't save any of those emails, so I can't say whether the initial Rivers of Light roles were Equity ones.





Keels said:


> They are not Equity. The only Equity positions I know of are at FoLK and that’s the singers and pas de deux dancers. There might be some at Nemo, but I’ve never had any friends bid there.



Interesting thought either way - and wonder (guess it is a question one of you may get now thannseer to) if either way it would be a contract for a certain minimum period of time and if that minimum is longer than they plan to keep the show around maybe this is the first step in a larger decision already made

Or if they might change it for the holidays or something?


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting thought either way - and wonder (guess it is a question one of you may get now thannseer to) if either way it would be a contract for a certain minimum period of time and if that minimum is longer than they plan to keep the show around maybe this is the first step in a larger decision already made
> 
> Or if they might change it for the holidays or something?



I think it’s convenient that the performers appearance ends on the 29th, which is also the last day of this full-time entertainment bid period. I know that for the next bid period, instead of being at one park full-time, Entertainment CMs are allowed to bid a full-time schedule across all four parks and various resorts - ie. MK on Monday, DHS on Tuesday, Poly breakfast for Wednesday, etc.

Also, these are non-Equity trained performance roles, which there are very few left that aren’t face characters (parades at MK ... and that’s basically it), and with Boo to You! happening and Christmas parade about to go into rehearsals, the performer pool for people that meet certain levels of movement/performance capability to be cast in these roles is gonna be stretched pretty thin ...

I think it’s probably just a performer shortage more than anything else for the season.

Or, like I told @rteetz, maybe they’ll just slap some characters on the boats and we’ll have Rivers of Fantasmic!.


----------



## umichigan10

tlmadden73 said:


> Oh easily .. any park you can spend a whole day or more in .. ESPECIALLY if you are a first-time guest.
> Each family has their own pace -- I can spend a whole day in DHS (even before TSL) .. where most lately have not.
> 
> But I think that of all the parks it has the least amount of attractions ... even if you count the walking trails as an attraction (which probably most don't).
> 
> For a lot of the "ride only" people -- the park is a quick day, especially when two of the rides are skippable "kiddie" rides. More ride attractions help give the park more fast pass availability and should (in theory) keep standby lines down as people are distributed among more things. One of the main reasons that Flight of Passage wait times are so high is simply because there is only 5 or 6 other rides to wait in a line for at that park.
> 
> The more the other parks can get near the level of attractions that MK has, the better the FP+ system works - no tiering needed!
> 
> That's why it shocks me they just suddenly shut down an attraction, but obviously they must have some plans (one would hope) and this isn't just a cost-saving measure.  I mean . .if they want to cut costs, shut down the dumb carnival games in Hester and Chester's . .does anyone actually play those?


I used to have that attitude about AK. Then when they extended the hours into the night I really found out how to enjoy it. We go in the summer so it’s a lot better to go a couple of days from 3/4 to close than rope drop. It makes the entire experience more enjoyable. 

All depends on what you’re into and looking for though


----------



## umichigan10

mom2rtk said:


> Then they can cancel it entirely for "lack of demand". Win/win (not for fans, but for the bottom line).


Maybe. But they spent a lot of money to put in that new theater on the water. It’d hard to justify recouping that cost if they ax the show that still draws a healthy crowd every night after a few years


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

mom2rtk said:


> Then they can cancel it entirely for "lack of demand". Win/win (not for fans, but for the bottom line).


I really wonder about the reviews for this one. We found it incredibly dull. I feel like I hear that a lot...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> I think it’s convenient that the performers appearance ends on the 29th, which is also the last day of this full-time entertainment bid period. I know that for the next bid period, instead of being at one park full-time, Entertainment CMs are allowed to bid a full-time schedule across all four parks and various resorts - ie. MK on Monday, DHS on Tuesday, Poly breakfast for Wednesday, etc.
> 
> Also, these are non-Equity trained performance roles, which there are very few left that aren’t face characters (parades at MK ... and that’s basically it), and with Boo to You! happening and Christmas parade about to go into rehearsals, the performer pool for people that meet certain levels of movement/performance capability to be cast in these roles is gonna be stretched pretty thin ...
> 
> I think it’s probably just a performer shortage more than anything else for the season.
> 
> Or, like I told @rteetz, maybe they’ll just slap some characters on the boats and we’ll have Rivers of Fantasmic!.



Haha, just make the new show like a “best of” the others

Rivers of Fantasmic: Reflections of Happily Ever Alive with Magic


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I really wonder about the reviews for this one. We found it incredibly dull. I feel like I hear that a lot...



It definitely has a different feel than the other shows and is almost more like a “art piece” to me .... might play better to a smaller theater vs positioned as like the “big ending to you amazing day!”


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Looks like Comcast wins the Sky battle
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/22/sky-comcast-fox-36-billion-takeover-auction.html



I forgot this was happening today. Since Comcast won, it will be interesting to see what kind of wheeling and dealing will be done! I think if Disney has won, they would have definitely held all the cards...which is probably why Comcast was willing to bid so high.


----------



## RedWolf95

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Another cut, Ending September 29th is the Captain Jack Sparrow Pirate Tutorial at MK.


This is very sad, was one of the best things we did on our first trips, my son got to go on stage and dual Jack.  Then when we did MNSSHP, we both got up there and were able to get pictures and autographs with Jack.  Sad to see it go


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Apple Cider Donut Holes Now Available at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## writerguyfl

Keels said:


> They are not Equity. The only Equity positions I know of are at FoLK and that’s the singers and pas de deux dancers. There might be some at Nemo, but I’ve never had any friends bid there.



I wasn't sure.  I know I got an audition notice back when all of that was developing but I couldn't remember if it was for Rivers of Light or the temporary Jungle Book show.  Sounds like it was the latter...probably for the vocalists.

Back when I worked at Disney World, I know the Tumble Monkeys in Festival of the Lion King were Equity.  (I dated a Tumble Monkey.  I also dated a Monkey Keeper.  Not sure what says about me.  hehe)


----------



## Fantasia79

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Report - another cut!!*
> 
> All 4 Shaman roles being cut from Rivers of Light .... that really sucks as I thought it added quite a bit to the show!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/all-live-...imal-kingdoms-rivers-of-light-nighttime-show/



Ugh!  I was the only one of my family who really liked rivers of light. This is pretty disappointing, and I am positive it will bring down the production.  

A while ago, someone was saying rivers of light is a place holder for a bigger show, wonder if this is part of that plan.


----------



## skier_pete

Fantasia79 said:


> A while ago, someone was saying rivers of light is a place holder for a bigger show, wonder if this is part of that plan.



I don't think that it was designed as a placeholder - but a similar thought occurred to me, that maybe the failure of the show is going to lead to retooled version.

One of thing that disappointed me most about the show being kind of lackluster is that we all complain about "everything Disney does is IP related now", but then they did this big nighttime show with no IP...and it kind of flopped. It makes me think: "Oh, there going to retool it and link it to IP people know and love."  And it almost makes me think that wouldn't be a bad idea when I watch it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

********** said:


> I don't think that it was designed as a placeholder - but a similar thought occurred to me, that maybe the failure of the show is going to lead to retooled version.
> 
> One of thing that disappointed me most about the show being kind of lackluster is that we all complain about "everything Disney does is IP related now", but then they did this big nighttime show with no IP...and it kind of flopped. It makes me think: "Oh, there going to retool it and link it to IP people know and love."  And it almost makes me think that wouldn't be a bad idea when I watch it.


I think part of the reason why I liked Rivers of Light so much was that it wasn’t based on any IP. That’s one of the reasons why I have always liked Illuminations as my favorite nighttime show at Walt Disney World...Granted, I still really like IP shows like Happily Ever After and Fantasmic (Disneyland version only). I just find non-IP shows to be unique, and I also like the story of both shows.

Like I said in a post above, the shamens being cut is a big loss to this show.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Ben Sherwood Will Exit Disney-ABC After Fox Acquisition Is Complete


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Slow news day, huh?

Come on guys it's Monday do I really have to do work??


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> I really like it - love the boats with the actors, the animal floats and, especially, the music ... but it's definitely not perfect, a lot of the water screen images aren't the clearest
> 
> but like you said, just taking away from it won't improve it


I'm one of those who started anticipating way back when the rumors of ROL opening SOON started - then was extremely disappointed (to put it mildly!) that it didn't open... In fact I didn't get to see it until this past March, and thought it was really wonderful - very short, but with a FP or Dining Package, not a bad wait in line.  I hope it can survive the ax....  It's great technology (now that it finally works) and the colors and music are really well done.  The actors, well, hopefully it can still get the message across without them, but they did add a lot to the show.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Slow news day, huh?
> 
> Come on guys it's Monday do I really have to do work??



*NEWS*

The Unsolved Mysteries of Barefoot Bay - a new activity coming to Caribbean Beach Resort

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/the-unsol...ew-activity-coming-to-caribbean-beach-resort/

Kids ages 10 to 16 can now “investigate the mysteries of pirates” at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort. The nighttime cruise takes young buccaneers on a quest to unravel the mystery of Captain Calico’s disappearance.

From Disney:

Our crew will embark on a quest to unravel the mystery of Captain Calico’s disappearance by solving puzzles and collecting clues. You will experience an evening of immersive storytelling during this interactive boating scavenger hunt.

The excursion takes place on Thursday’s at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort from 8pm to 9:30pm and costs $39 per person.



actually that sounds pretty cool


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland commits to $15 minimum wage 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...hour-minimum-wage-prior-to-state-requirement/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New merchandise in Italy at Epcot

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-ne...rchandise-arrives-in-world-showcase-at-epcot/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The return of CineMagique begins 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/cinemagiq...s-park-for-limited-run-starting-december-1st/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

https://micechat.com/207276-disneyland-update-fall-in-line/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Halloween party at Disneyland is now completely sold out

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/2018-mickeys-halloween-party-completely-sold-out/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The Halloween party at Disneyland is now completely sold out
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/2018-mickeys-halloween-party-completely-sold-out/



and then people wonder why they are starting the parties at WDW in August - people have a desire to attend them on both coasts


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Are collectible medallions the new thing?

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-mo...venir-medallions-available-at-disney-springs/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> The Unsolved Mysteries of Barefoot Bay - a new activity coming to Caribbean Beach Resort
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/the-unsol...ew-activity-coming-to-caribbean-beach-resort/
> 
> Kids ages 10 to 16 can now “investigate the mysteries of pirates” at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort. The nighttime cruise takes young buccaneers on a quest to unravel the mystery of Captain Calico’s disappearance.
> 
> From Disney:
> 
> Our crew will embark on a quest to unravel the mystery of Captain Calico’s disappearance by solving puzzles and collecting clues. You will experience an evening of immersive storytelling during this interactive boating scavenger hunt.
> 
> The excursion takes place on Thursday’s at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort from 8pm to 9:30pm and costs $39 per person.
> 
> 
> 
> actually that sounds pretty cool



I'm aged out



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Are collectible medallions the new thing?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-mo...venir-medallions-available-at-disney-springs/



I will never fall for this again. I got hosed so bad with vinylmations. Was going strong until Disney pulled all the trading boxes, effectively killing it.

On that note, anyone want to buy some vinylmations? I'm selling alot, cheap.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I will never fall for this again. I got hosed so bad with vinylmations. Was going strong until Disney pulled all the trading boxes, effectively killing it.
> 
> On that note, anyone want to buy some vinylmations? I'm selling alot, cheap.


Same...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Same...



I liked it, but I hope you know it was a sympathy like.

The only vinylmations people actually will buy are the ones I'm keeping, like my haunted Mansion ones I decorate for Halloween with.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I liked it, but I hope you know it was a sympathy like.
> 
> The only vinylmations people actually will buy are the ones I'm keeping, like my haunted Mansion ones I decorate for Halloween with.


My favorite were by far the park series. The entire top shelf my desk is lined with them.


----------



## jknezek

If it's commercially produced it's not collectible. I've got unopened Tops Baseball card sets from 86-93. As a kid, they cost be $20 to $25 a piece to buy the sets. My parents brought a box of my crap down a few years ago and they were the majority of the weight. Took them over to a memorabilia shop a year ago, all 8 years he offered me $50. 

I don't collect anything. If I have it, like the monorail sized Polynesian and Grand Floridian, it's because I want them. Not because they supposedly are worth something. Disney makes too much of this crap, and can change the rules at any time, for it to have any kind of value. The old stuff from the 60s and 70s? Maybe. The new stuff? Just dust collectors.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> My favorite were by far the park series. The entire top shelf my desk is lined with them.



I actually think I liked the park Starz series the best. But yeah, overall the parks were the best.



jknezek said:


> If it's commercially produced it's not collectible. I've got unopened Tops Baseball card sets from 86-93. As a kid, they cost be $20 to $25 a piece to buy the sets. My parents brought a box of my crap down a few years ago and they were the majority of the weight. Took them over to a memorabilia shop a year ago, all 8 years he offered me $50.
> 
> I don't collect anything. If I have it, like the monorail sized Polynesian and Grand Floridian, it's because I want them. Not because they supposedly are worth something. Disney makes too much of this crap, and can change the rules at any time, for it to have any kind of value. The old stuff from the 60s and 70s? Maybe. The new stuff? Just dust collectors.



Well you're smarter than me. Though I have learned my lesson.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> If it's commercially produced it's not collectible. I've got unopened Tops Baseball card sets from 86-93. As a kid, they cost be $20 to $25 a piece to buy the sets. My parents brought a box of my crap down a few years ago and they were the majority of the weight. Took them over to a memorabilia shop a year ago, all 8 years he offered me $50.
> 
> I don't collect anything. If I have it, like the monorail sized Polynesian and Grand Floridian, it's because I want them. Not because they supposedly are worth something. Disney makes too much of this crap, and can change the rules at any time, for it to have any kind of value. The old stuff from the 60s and 70s? Maybe. The new stuff? Just dust collectors.


I certainly didn’t buy them for the value and resale. If I could go back I probably wouldn’t buy nearly as many though.


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well you're smarter than me. Though I have learned my lesson.



Ha. I've learned my own lessons slowly over time. Not smarter, just... more experienced...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> I certainly didn’t buy them for the value and resale. If I could go back I probably wouldn’t buy nearly as many though.



I think I did mostly for the trading and collecting aspect. But I do think in the back of my mind I thought I always could sell them. For a few years the market for some of them was pretty good.


----------



## mcd2745

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> The Unsolved Mysteries of Barefoot Bay - a new activity coming to Caribbean Beach Resort
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/the-unsol...ew-activity-coming-to-caribbean-beach-resort/
> 
> *Kids ages 10 to 16* can now “investigate the mysteries of pirates” at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort. The nighttime cruise takes young buccaneers on a quest to unravel the mystery of Captain Calico’s disappearance.
> 
> From Disney:
> 
> Our crew will embark on a quest to unravel the mystery of Captain Calico’s disappearance by solving puzzles and collecting clues. You will experience an evening of immersive storytelling during this interactive boating scavenger hunt.
> 
> The excursion takes place on Thursday’s at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort from 8pm to 9:30pm and costs $39 per person.
> 
> 
> 
> actually that sounds pretty cool





I also think it sounds pretty cool. And I really like the idea of Disney creating something for this age group. They're usually the age group that is sort of left out.

.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Star Wars producer Gary Kurtz has died at 78

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/gary-kurtz-dead-star-wars-producer-dies-at-78-1146427


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Are collectible medallions the new thing?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photos-mo...venir-medallions-available-at-disney-springs/



I saw them all over Paris not just DLP but Paris.  I collect pins of places I've been and the louvre had 0 for sale at their shop so I got a medallion instead.  Not sure if they are elsewhere in Europe but it might be geared towards them.

I'd rather smash a penny and hate that they've changed those machines.


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I did mostly for the trading and collecting aspect. But I do think in the back of my mind I thought I always could sell them. For a few years the market for some of them was pretty good.



Just have to buy the actual limited release stuff from large following properties, if there's a large number sold, it won't be worth anything for a very long time.   Things like the giant Hitchhiking Ghost statues are worth way more than what they sold for, partially because the vast majority broke during shipment.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Posted yet?

Mon, September 24, 2018
*Walt Disney World Resort Introduces New Online Destination For Vacation Planning, Date-Based Tickets*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-based-tickets/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0920180019A


----------



## dina444444

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Posted yet?
> 
> Mon, September 24, 2018
> *Walt Disney World Resort Introduces New Online Destination For Vacation Planning, Date-Based Tickets*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-based-tickets/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0920180019A


Nope.

But looks like October 16 is when dynamic pricing on multi day tickets will be here.


----------



## leholcomb

dina444444 said:


> Nope.
> 
> But looks like October 16 is when dynamic pricing on multi day tickets will be here.


Yep, just got my email. The specific time frames for usage aren't great for those who like to have non-park days (which I'm sure is the point).

ETA: Nevermind, looks like the fine print took care of that issue. Valid for which time period is longer: use period described in policy or your resort stay.


----------



## BigRed98

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Posted yet?
> 
> Mon, September 24, 2018
> *Walt Disney World Resort Introduces New Online Destination For Vacation Planning, Date-Based Tickets*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-based-tickets/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0920180019A



I just read and watched the video from Disney Parks blog and it looks like you have to use your tickets on the days you select from the interactive calendar.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I just read and watched the video from Disney Parks blog and it looks like you have to use your tickets on the days you select from the interactive calendar.


Yes unless you buy the flexible option.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigRed98 said:


> I just read and watched the video from Disney Parks blog and it looks like you have to use your tickets on the days you select from the interactive calendar.


I had visions immediately of the lines at guest services, phone waits, and a million threads on boards about people trying to change their ticket dates...


----------



## BigRed98

I'm also curious how low the tickets are in February and March because based on the video those are the cheapest months in 2019.


----------



## dina444444

BigRed98 said:


> I just read and watched the video from Disney Parks blog and it looks like you have to use your tickets on the days you select from the interactive calendar.


from that calendar when November 12 was selected for the 4 day ticket they had November 12-18 to use it so more than 4 days.


----------



## BigRed98

dina444444 said:


> from that calendar when November 12 was selected for the 4 day ticket they had November 12-18 to use it so more than 4 days.



Good Point! There's some flexibility but definitely limited.


----------



## rteetz

Since the ticketing change will surely be a big topic I started a thread and suggest we move to discuss there.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-announces-new-ticket-system-for-wdw.3708050/


----------



## dina444444

BigRed98 said:


> Good Point! There's some flexibility but definitely limited.


True, but I would think on a 4 day ticket having 7 days to use it makes sense. It reminds me of ski lift tickets we used to buy 10 plus years ago where you would get a 4 day lift ticket and have 6 days from first use to use it all.


----------



## YesterDark

Where's the finance option to purchase tickets?


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> I certainly didn’t buy them for the value and resale. If I could go back I probably wouldn’t buy nearly as many though.



This from Mr. "Oh no I bought another Magic Band." 



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Posted yet?
> 
> Mon, September 24, 2018
> *Walt Disney World Resort Introduces New Online Destination For Vacation Planning, Date-Based Tickets*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-based-tickets/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0920180019A



So much the the slow news day. I'll take my comments to the other thread!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> This from Mr. "Oh no I bought another Magic Band."
> 
> 
> 
> So much the the slow news day. I'll take my comments to the other thread!


I can at least use a Magicband


----------



## dina444444

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Posted yet?
> 
> Mon, September 24, 2018
> *Walt Disney World Resort Introduces New Online Destination For Vacation Planning, Date-Based Tickets*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-based-tickets/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0920180019A


From WDWNT:

Tickets related to a particular park will be retired as part of these changes, so there will be no more 1-day Magic Kingdom-only tickets offered. Everything is back to one price.

Under the new system, 1-Day base tickets are valid for admission on the specific start date selected. Multi-day tickets are valid for admission beginning on the start date selected and must be used within a limited time period, as indicated below:

Ticket Duration Valid Use Period
1-Day Ticket Only the start date selected 
2-Day Ticket Any 2 days within 4 days beginning on the start date 
3-Day Ticket Any 3 days within 5 days beginning on the start date 
4-Day Ticket Any 4 days within 7 days beginning on the start date 
5-Day Ticket Any 5 days within 8 days beginning on the start date 
6-Day Ticket Any 6 days within 9 days beginning on the start date 
7-Day Ticket Any 7 days within 10 days beginning on the start date 
8-Day Ticket Any 8 days within 12 days beginning on the start date 
9-Day Ticket Any 9 days within 13 days beginning on the start date 
10-Day Ticket Any 10 days within 14 days beginning on the start date


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> From WDWNT:
> 
> Tickets related to a particular park will be retired as part of these changes, so there will be no more 1-day Magic Kingdom-only tickets offered. Everything is back to one price.
> 
> Under the new system, 1-Day base tickets are valid for admission on the specific start date selected. Multi-day tickets are valid for admission beginning on the start date selected and must be used within a limited time period, as indicated below:
> 
> Ticket Duration Valid Use Period
> 1-Day Ticket Only the start date selected
> 2-Day Ticket Any 2 days within 4 days beginning on the start date
> 3-Day Ticket Any 3 days within 5 days beginning on the start date
> 4-Day Ticket Any 4 days within 7 days beginning on the start date
> 5-Day Ticket Any 5 days within 8 days beginning on the start date
> 6-Day Ticket Any 6 days within 9 days beginning on the start date
> 7-Day Ticket Any 7 days within 10 days beginning on the start date
> 8-Day Ticket Any 8 days within 12 days beginning on the start date
> 9-Day Ticket Any 9 days within 13 days beginning on the start date
> 10-Day Ticket Any 10 days within 14 days beginning on the start date


No more one day Magic Kingdom tickets.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> I can at least use a Magicband


So how many can you fit on arms at once??

I've close to having enough that I'll need to wear at least two at a time to make sure all of them are worn once a year!


----------



## OnSpaceshipEarth

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Looks like Comcast wins the Sky battle
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/22/sky-comcast-fox-36-billion-takeover-auction.html



We have tons of Comcast/Universal cheerleaders on this board that usually applaud them "sticking it to Disney" whenever that is perceived to happen but the reaction to this has been strangely muted.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

runDisney Medal Reveal: 2019 Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Watch it LIVE! Disney Cruise Line to Unveil New Cruises in 2020 This Thursday


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> runDisney Medal Reveal: 2019 Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend


I was expecting a downgrade from last years medals and these are.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> runDisney Medal Reveal: 2019 Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend


Oswald?!!! What?!?!  

But I don’t wanna’ run in Jan!! *insert whining voice here*


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Oswald?!!! What?!?!
> 
> But I don’t wanna’ run in Jan!! *insert whining voice here*


It’s not that bad.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> It’s not that bad.


We ran 5K, 10K, half a few years back when they had wind chill warnings — we FROZE and vowed never again... but OSWALD?!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Since the ticketing change will surely be a big topic I started a thread and suggest we move to discuss there.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-announces-new-ticket-system-for-wdw.3708050/


Thank you so much for posting the link to the new thread. I really appreciate it. Now off to read it


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I don't have the energy to open that thread about the new ticket structure.

Oh Disney you've done it again


----------



## Roxyfire

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't have the energy to open that thread about the new ticket structure.
> 
> Oh Disney you've done it again



The marketing speak kills me. I was curious how they would spin it and man have they made me roll my eyes so hard they nearly got stuck.


----------



## Farro

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't have the energy to open that thread about the new ticket structure.
> 
> Oh Disney you've done it again



It's actually not that bad, at least in my opinion.


----------



## closetmickey

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Posted yet?
> 
> Mon, September 24, 2018
> *Walt Disney World Resort Introduces New Online Destination For Vacation Planning, Date-Based Tickets*
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-based-tickets/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0920180019A


It’s one thing that they decide to restructure ticket prices. They are a business. But it’s another when they try to sell it as a BENEFIT to the consumer. I’m getting kind of tired of being taken as a fool. Which I (we) are not.


----------



## rteetz

Roxyfire said:


> The marketing speak kills me. I was curious how they would spin it and man have they made me roll my eyes so hard they nearly got stuck.


Well what did you expect


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Well what did you expect



Honestly I wasn't sure, I kinda thought it would be a quiet, under the radar type of affair. Something that of course here would get some attention and discussion but would otherwise go unnoticed. But nope!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Streaming's High Fidelity Series Casts Zoë Kravitz


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Parking+, A €45 Reserved Parking Option, Coming to Disneyland Paris in October


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Jack Skellington, Witch Minnie Chocolate Piñatas Arrive at The Ganachery


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Say Bonjour to Even More New Princess Merchandise in France at Epcot


----------



## koala1966

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> BREAKING: Rafiki's Planet Watch at Disney's Animal Kingdom to Close in October!
> 
> This is a permanent closure now, and will NOT be seasonal.


That is disappointing


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disneyland contest 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...vacation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0919180926180009C


----------



## Amy11401

dina444444 said:


> Nope.
> 
> But looks like October 16 is when dynamic pricing on multi day tickets will be here.


Ok...so this goes live near the beginning of our vacation.  I hope it does not totally make MDE mess up!


----------



## Brocktoon

Amy11401 said:


> Ok...so this goes live near the beginning of our vacation.  I hope it does not totally make MDE mess up!



Yeah, 10/16 may be an interesting day for MDE.  Not a lot of data to go on, but this may also show that Disney pushes MDE system updates on Tuesdays?  The last big flub with MDE occurred on 9/11 which was a Tues, and now the 'go-live' for the new ticket system will be a Tues as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Nightmare’ to Become a Dream For Members in Hollywood


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris Update Part 3 : Walt Disney Studios Renovations, New "Value" Hotel for DLP, and more


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Work Wrapping Up on New Space Mountain Exit, May Be Changing In Preparation for TRON Roller Coaster at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Whoopi Goldberg Says Disney is Creating “Sister Act” Remake


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Concierge Staterooms Coming to the Disney Wonder Cruise Ship


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Epcot's China Pavilion Celebrating China National Day on October 1


----------



## sherlockmiles

Brocktoon said:


> Yeah, 10/16 may be an interesting day for MDE.  Not a lot of data to go on, but this may also show that Disney pushes MDE system updates on Tuesdays?  The last big flub with MDE occurred on 9/11 which was a Tues, and now the 'go-live' for the new ticket system will be a Tues as well.


That would be bad.  We already have to deal with Microsoft updates on tuesdays


----------



## jlundeen

FP seems to be working again.... for the moment...


----------



## splash327

Brocktoon said:


> Yeah, 10/16 may be an interesting day for MDE.  Not a lot of data to go on, but this may also show that Disney pushes MDE system updates on Tuesdays?  The last big flub with MDE occurred on 9/11 which was a Tues, and now the 'go-live' for the new ticket system will be a Tues as well.



Given that things are down again today, it looks like any Tuesday is bad.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Say Bonjour to Even More New Princess Merchandise in France at Epcot



I find it odd that they didn't at least TRY to make these look more like the actual princesses. It took me a minute to figure out the pink one was Aurora. It looks more like a blonde Anne Hathaway.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New additions to the Play Disney Parks app

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-parks-spooky-new-experiences-and-wallpapers/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Jack Skellington, Witch Minnie Chocolate Piñatas Arrive at The Ganachery



I bet these won't be around in November. Hopefully, they will at least do a christmas themed one. I love the Ganachery!


----------



## leholcomb

KtP reporting: "Doppelmayr, the company building the Walt Disney World Gondola system, has confirmed at the European IAAPA convention that the Gondolas will NOT offer Air Conditioning."


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mobile Order Begins Today at Four More Disneyland Restaurants


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Executive Breaks Silence On Lighthouse Point Project


----------



## ErinF

leholcomb said:


> KtP reporting: "Doppelmayr, the company building the Walt Disney World Gondola system, has confirmed at the European IAAPA convention that the Gondolas will NOT offer Air Conditioning."



I have thought this was a mistake all along.  I've spent plenty of time on gondolas.  Most recently, we've been visiting a ski resort in northern Idaho the past few summers and ride a long gondola there.  Outside temps are usually in the 70s-80s with very little humidity and it starts to get toasty in there about midway up the mountain!  Now, I did see that @bioreconstruct tweeted yesterday some approximate times for each route (his projections based on a gondola transit system in Bolivia) and the longest one is only 3 minutes 49 seconds.  So, assuming no breakdowns, you're not going to be up there very long at all.  But, there are likely to be some stoppages, so those passengers in the heat and humidity of summer are going to bake when that happens!


----------



## The Pho

ErinF said:


> I have thought this was a mistake all along.  I've spent plenty of time on gondolas.  Most recently, we've been visiting a ski resort in northern Idaho the past few summers and ride a long gondola there.  Outside temps are usually in the 70s-80s with very little humidity and it starts to get toasty in there about midway up the mountain!  Now, I did see that @bioreconstruct tweeted yesterday some approximate times for each route (his projections based on a gondola transit system in Bolivia) and the longest one is only 3 minutes 49 seconds.  So, assuming no breakdowns, you're not going to be up there very long at all.  But, there are likely to be some stoppages, so those passengers in the heat and humidity of summer are going to bake when that happens!


The difference between these and ski area Gondolas, is that these are designed for more airflow.   Ski resorts want them fully protected from wind inside for warmth.  The open vents and airflow will keep them cooler, even while stopped.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ErinF said:


> I have thought this was a mistake all along.  I've spent plenty of time on gondolas.  Most recently, we've been visiting a ski resort in northern Idaho the past few summers and ride a long gondola there.  Outside temps are usually in the 70s-80s with very little humidity and it starts to get toasty in there about midway up the mountain!  Now, I did see that @bioreconstruct tweeted yesterday some approximate times for each route (his projections based on a gondola transit system in Bolivia) and the longest one is only 3 minutes 49 seconds.  So, assuming no breakdowns, you're not going to be up there very long at all.  But, there are likely to be some stoppages, so those passengers in the heat and humidity of summer are going to bake when that happens!




we need to see the final cars - but reports are (and some of the photos seen seem to confirm this) that there will be some reflective coating on the cars and a passive cooling system (vents) - so that, combined with the short duration, I don't think it will get too bad inside the cars ... maybe similar to outside but not much worse and thus not much worse then when you wait 15 mins for a bus


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More narrators added to Candlelight Processional 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ot-international-festival-of-the-holidays.htm


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More narrators added to Candlelight Processional
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ot-international-festival-of-the-holidays.htm



I was hoping for someone awesome, like Anthony Mackie again for the TBA during my dates. Nope. I had to google Bart Millard because I had no idea who the heck that even was.


----------



## skier_pete

Hey guys - we have a 184+ page thread already available to talk about the lack of air conditioning in the gondolas over and over and over. I'm gonna help out @rteetz  and say let's take that discussion over there. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...on-system-read-post-1-updated-9-18-18.3578988


----------



## rteetz

*News*

World’s Biggest Mouse Party Coming to Shanghai Disney Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Enjoy Autumn in Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort


----------



## intertile

********** said:


> Hey guys - we have a 184+ page thread already available to talk about the lack of air conditioning in the gondolas over and over and over. I'm gonna help out @rteetz  and say let's take that discussion over there.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...on-system-read-post-1-updated-9-18-18.3578988


Come on now, you can never have too many discussions about gondolas and their A/C...or lack of


----------



## Amy11401

splash327 said:


> Given that things are down again today, it looks like any Tuesday is bad.


Yeah too bad my day to do my FP was a Tuesday and there were issues then back in August.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Looking Ahead: Sights, Sounds and Flavors of the Holidays at the Disneyland Resort!

To make way for Festival of Holidays, the *Paint the Night Parade* will end its limited run at Disney California Adventure on November 7th.


----------



## wnwardii

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> To make way for Festival of Holidays, the *Paint the Night Parade* will end its limited run at Disney California Adventure on November 7th.



Where is the "dislike" button???   But I totally understand why they are doing this.  At the beginning of Pixar Fest this year, when Paint the Night returned, during the soft opening it was the last day of a festival.  The booths take up a lot of space that is used for viewing Paint the Night or any parade.


----------



## nkosiek

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Looking Ahead: Sights, Sounds and Flavors of the Holidays at the Disneyland Resort!
> 
> To make way for Festival of Holidays, the *Paint the Night Parade* will end its limited run at Disney California Adventure on November 7th.


And I land at 8pm that night. Oh well, missing one thing will not ruin a trip to a Disney park.


----------



## umichigan10

jknezek said:


> If it's commercially produced it's not collectible. I've got unopened Tops Baseball card sets from 86-93. As a kid, they cost be $20 to $25 a piece to buy the sets. My parents brought a box of my crap down a few years ago and they were the majority of the weight. Took them over to a memorabilia shop a year ago, all 8 years he offered me $50.
> 
> I don't collect anything. If I have it, like the monorail sized Polynesian and Grand Floridian, it's because I want them. Not because they supposedly are worth something. Disney makes too much of this crap, and can change the rules at any time, for it to have any kind of value. The old stuff from the 60s and 70s? Maybe. The new stuff? Just dust collectors.


Yeah I’m a sucker for the pins (specifically Parks/resorts ones). I’m under no illusion they’re worth anything, I just like getting them on my trips


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Portion of Hollywood Studios Parking to Be Temporarily Unavailable Beginning Sept. 25


----------



## gwynne

TheMaxRebo said:


> we need to see the final cars - but reports are (and some of the photos seen seem to confirm this) that there will be some reflective coating on the cars and a passive cooling system (vents) - so that, combined with the short duration, I don't think it will get too bad inside the cars ... maybe similar to outside but not much worse and thus not much worse then when you wait 15 mins for a bus


Hopefully they have carefully thought this through. Otherwise, the combo of heat and motion can have a bad effect on some adults and children.


----------



## Hoodie

gwynne said:


> Hopefully they have carefully thought this through. Otherwise, the combo of heat and motion can have a bad effect on some adults and children.


Not to mention the alcohol consumption at Epcot.  These should be a blast!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Is this good enough to consider Rafiki closure confirmed BY DISNEY, given that they’re not likely to put out a press release about a closure? I know WDWNT posting it yesterday clearly wasn’t...

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...ney-animal-kingdom-rafiki-20180925-story.html


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Is this good enough to consider Rafiki closure confirmed BY DISNEY, given that they’re not likely to put out a press release about a closure? I know WDWNT posting it yesterday clearly wasn’t...
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...ney-animal-kingdom-rafiki-20180925-story.html



Yes - I would agree considering they have "Disney spokesperson said" and the Orlando Sentinal is pretty reputable.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New 2019 Walt Disney Workd discounts 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ney-world-with-this-play-stay-and-dine-offer/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More attractions added to Early Morning Magic at the Magic Kingdom

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-morning-magic/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0920180028A


----------



## wareagle57

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Looking Ahead: Sights, Sounds and Flavors of the Holidays at the Disneyland Resort!
> 
> To make way for Festival of Holidays, the *Paint the Night Parade* will end its limited run at Disney California Adventure on November 7th.



Surely this will move back over to Disneyland right? Or resume it after the holidays.  I just can't imagine them ending this parade.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Voice Cast of Kingdom Hearts III to Feature Returning Favorites


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Surely this will move back over to Disneyland right? Or resume it after the holidays.  I just can't imagine them ending this parade.


It won't move during the holidays. Possibly after though.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel Reportedly Planning to Use James Gunn’s Script for “Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 3”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Solo: A Star Wars Story” Bonus Feature Offers Special Look at Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge


----------



## BigRed98

wareagle57 said:


> Surely this will move back over to Disneyland right? Or resume it after the holidays.  I just can't imagine them ending this parade.





rteetz said:


> It won't move during the holidays. Possibly after though.



I personally don't see them moving it back to Disneyland because they need to draw more people over to DCA as much as they can when Galaxy Edge opens up.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Give the Gift of a Magical Stay and Save Up to 25% on Rooms at Select Disney Resort Hotels


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I personally don't see them moving it back to Disneyland because they need to draw more people over to DCA as much as they can when Galaxy Edge opens up.


Very true.


----------



## iamfathom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More attractions added to Early Morning Magic at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-morning-magic/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0920180028A



And it sounds like Peter Pan has been removed, which sucks since the new additions ( Liitle Mermaid, Teacups, IASW) usually have very short queues anyway.


----------



## mcd2745

iamfathom said:


> And it sounds like Peter Pan has been removed, which sucks since the new additions ( Liitle Mermaid, Teacups, IASW) usually have very short queues anyway.



Peter Pan was never part of it - which makes no sense . If PP was open for the event, it may actually make it worth it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

mcd2745 said:


> Peter Pan was never part of it - which makes no sense . If PP was open for the event, it may actually make it worth it.


 
From the Walt Disney World website:

"
*Early Morning Magic*
Through November 27, 2018, delight in a trio of Fantasyland attractions with this limited-entry, early access opportunity!

*The Fun*
Rise with the sun for some early-morning fun with these 3 iconic Fantasyland attractions: 


The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Peter Pan’s Flight!"
Peter Pan has always been open for this event. I would be surprised if they actually removed it.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More attractions added to Early Morning Magic at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-morning-magic/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0920180028A



Didn’t the price increase as well?

Looks like they are trying to show the value of the increase by giving you a spin on the tea cups? 

Possibly also to raise capacity of the event.  Because we all know that little mermaid can get up to 15 mins some days...


----------



## Kaleidodad

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> From the Walt Disney World website:
> 
> "
> *Early Morning Magic*
> Through November 27, 2018, delight in a trio of Fantasyland attractions with this limited-entry, early access opportunity!
> 
> *The Fun*
> Rise with the sun for some early-morning fun with these 3 iconic Fantasyland attractions:
> 
> 
> The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> Peter Pan’s Flight!"
> Peter Pan has always been open for this event. I would be surprised if they actually removed it.



Also from the site, it does still include Peter Pan in the list of EMM rides for the "Newly Expanded Early Morning Magic" beginning December 2 (although with several unavailable dates through Jan/Feb).

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/early-morning-magic/?CMP=ILC-DPFY18Q4wo0919180926180007C


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

iamfathom said:


> And it sounds like Peter Pan has been removed, which sucks since the new additions ( Liitle Mermaid, Teacups, IASW) usually have very short queues anyway.


Ugh.  That would be awful.  We've done this many times, and this certainly makes it less likely.  Usually we ride Pooh once, PP a few times, then it's ALL 7DMT.  We have ZERO interest in the ones they've added to replace PP -- we ride those without lines all the time.  Ugh.

ETA: But I just saw PP that WDW website still includes PP.  If that's the case, we'd be all good.  Though it's not worth more money to us to add these other attractions...

*"The Fun*
Greet the day the early-morning-fun way with these 7 iconic Fantasyland attractions:


The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Peter Pan’s Flight!*
Princess Fairytale Hall
“it’s a small world”
Mad Tea Party
Under the Sea ~ Journey of the Little Mermaid
*Not available January 8, January 15, January 22, January 29, February 3 or February 5, 2019"

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/early-morning-magic/?CMP=ILC-DPFY18Q4wo0919180926180007C


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Didn’t the price increase as well?
> 
> Looks like they are trying to show the value of the increase by giving you a spin on the tea cups?
> 
> Possibly also to raise capacity of the event.  Because we all know that little mermaid can get up to 15 mins some days...


Yes went up $10 to match the DHS event.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I wonder if PP will be going down for refurbishment in Jan and Feb as it's a very specific block of dates in the middle that it appears not to be included?


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> Yes went up $10 to match the DHS event.



Will be interesting to see if they start selling more tickets to this event now hoping the additional rides are enough to spread it out and make it still worth it to those who like it.  

But they have to know everyone is there for 7DMT, right?


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Will be interesting to see if they start selling more tickets to this event now hoping the additional rides are enough to spread it out and make it still worth it to those who like it.
> 
> But they have to know everyone is there for 7DMT, right?


Yep, I am thinking this opens it up for more capacity.


----------



## merry_nbright

Hey, everyone! This is me resubscribing to this thread!

I’ve been gone for about a year now after horribly breaking my ankle and requiring emergency surgery. I had to be off work for 2 months and couldn’t put any pressure on that ankle for those 2 months. It was super depressing and just sent me into a really sad place. Good news, I’m almost 100% back to normal now and am super excited to get back into this and chatting with you all!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

merry_nbright said:


> Hey, everyone! This is me resubscribing to this thread!
> 
> I’ve been gone for about a year now after horribly breaking my ankle and requiring emergency surgery. I had to be off work for 2 months and couldn’t put any pressure on that ankle for those 2 months. It was super depressing and just sent me into a really sad place. Good news, I’m almost 100% back to normal now and am super excited to get back into this and chatting with you all!



Welcome back - and sorry you had to go through that!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just saw this:  Details released for new Millenium Falcon Ride.  

(@rteetz, please delete if it is not appropriate to share here as it's another blogger.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NEWS

Disney/Fox to sell their stake in SKY to Comcast for $15bn

https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/1044972227098267649

That came out faster than I expected but if Comcast will pay $15bn for it then it makes sense


----------



## iamfathom

rteetz said:


> Yep, I am thinking this opens it up for more capacity.



They are also changing the breakfast from Pinocchios to Cosmic Rays. Is Cosmic Rays larger by any chance?

We have done this twice now the first was 2 years ago and the second was last month and it already felt busier than it did that first time. 

Considering most people want to do this for SDMT if there is an increase in capacity it just means there will be a longer queue for that ride, making the event less appealing.


----------



## rteetz

iamfathom said:


> They are also changing the breakfast from Pinocchios to Cosmic Rays. Is Cosmic Rays larger by any chance?
> 
> We have done this twice now the first was 2 years ago and the second was last month and it already felt busier than it did that first time.
> 
> Considering most people want to do this for SDMT if there is an increase in capacity it just means there will be a longer queue for that ride, making the event less appealing.


Cosmic Rays is the largest quick service at MK.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

iamfathom said:


> They are also changing the breakfast from Pinocchios to Cosmic Rays. Is Cosmic Rays larger by any chance?
> 
> We have done this twice now the first was 2 years ago and the second was last month and it already felt busier than it did that first time.
> 
> Considering most people want to do this for SDMT if there is an increase in capacity it just means there will be a longer queue for that ride, making the event less appealing.


I don't know... We've done this many times from right after it opened to just last month, and I don't think it has been more crowded on average.  

While I'm sure they'll admit more, the additional rides and M&G will spread people out SOME... particularly those with younger kids.  I'd guess that the average 7DMT wait might go up some, but unless they really pack it too much, I'm not going to be too worried about it.  I'd still book it, and it'll be interesting to hear early reviews.

Re: the breakfast, as long as the FOOD is the same (seems to be), I don't personally care where it's served.   Cosmic Ray's is bigger, and I haven't been there in ages -- it'd be fun.   But no overlooking a now-operating IASW, which is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## MommaBerd

@merry_nbright Welcome back and glad that you are doing better!!!

Re: EMM/DAH - Part of me feels like this truly may take us down the road of no more EMH. But, who knows? Maybe this brings in a lot of off-site people? (Not that on-site people don’t go...)


----------



## mcd2745

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> From the Walt Disney World website:
> 
> "
> *Early Morning Magic*
> Through November 27, 2018, delight in a trio of Fantasyland attractions with this limited-entry, early access opportunity!
> 
> *The Fun*
> Rise with the sun for some early-morning fun with these 3 iconic Fantasyland attractions:
> 
> 
> The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> Peter Pan’s Flight!"
> Peter Pan has always been open for this event. I would be surprised if they actually removed it.




My bad...I was confusing it with something else I read recently.


----------



## Buckeye218

Hoodie said:


> Not to mention the alcohol consumption at Epcot.  These should be a blast!



Alcohol consumption might be the only thing that would get me to ride one of these dangling sweatboxes of misery.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tiffins menu change 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/review-new-tiffins-lunch-makes-best-table-service-restaurant-affordable-2/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Halloween Pumpkin Carving, Trick-or-Treating, and More Returning to Aulani This October


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More attractions added to Early Morning Magic at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-morning-magic/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0920180028A


Wow .. Not bad for a $10 increase, but the move of the breakfast to Cosmic Rays seems sorta far away from the rest of the attractions.

Some comments:
- They probably are going to increase capacity (not a bad thing considering the more than doubled the # attractions) (which seems the case with the move of breakfast)
- It actually feels like it would be hard to ride all these attractions in 1 hour and 15 minutes.
- Why not just open the carousel too? Right smack dab in the middle of it all?
- How soon do we see an Epcot and AK EMM?
- I'm okay with this as long as this is the way they monetize fast passes and don't overbook it. $70 for 6 Fast Passes (and a breakfast) is fine. You can get Fantasyland out of the way in the first hour or two in the morning and have the rest of the day for the rest of the park. 


and mostly..

This is probably the next step in the "slow trickle" of just eliminating morning EMH. Why would Disney open a whole park for free when they can just open a land and get people to pay $70 for the privilege?


----------



## cvaska

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Halloween Pumpkin Carving, Trick-or-Treating, and More Returning to Aulani This October


I’m glad Disney is making more special moments happen at the other resorts, now only if Hilton Head could get some love, or atleast a table service restaurant


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tiffins menu change
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/review-new-tiffins-lunch-makes-best-table-service-restaurant-affordable-2/


Yummm. The tenderloin was amazing last week.


----------



## Bing Showei

tlmadden73 said:


> Why would Disney open a whole park for free when they can just open a land and get people to pay $70 for the privilege?


It drives a lot of money into the resorts for people to stay on cash. EMH and FP+ 60 are the biggest selling points for staying on site. Take those away and what's the incentive?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Bing Showei said:


> It drives a lot of money into the resorts for people to stay on cash. EMH and FP+ 60 are the biggest selling points for staying on site. Take those away and what's the incentive?


Proximity, though some others are quite close. But I agree -- I think EMH and 60-day FP window are critical to the draw.

(as an aside... why is the "DVC Gold" banner silver...? )


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tiffins menu change
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/review-new-tiffins-lunch-makes-best-table-service-restaurant-affordable-2/



Just have to say, I love this restaurant so much! I always think I want to try other signature dining (and have tried a couple), but the location, the atmosphere, and food here are so fabulous, why roll the dice? (Unless, of course, it’s V&A!)


----------



## Bing Showei

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Proximity, though some others are quite close.


That's a good point. Plus people do love their theming/immersion. I hear soon, you'll be able to sleep on bedding made from ewoks.


MickeyMinnieMom said:


> (as an aside... why is the "DVC Gold" banner silver...? )


Because the gold color is reserved for important people like @rteetz. Flaunting his fancy gold.


----------



## tlmadden73

Bing Showei said:


> It drives a lot of money into the resorts for people to stay on cash. EMH and FP+ 60 are the biggest selling points for staying on site. Take those away and what's the incentive?


Free parking? Oh wait...

True -- but maybe they've discovered that EMH really isn't as big a selling point as FP+ (especially if on-site guests are paying for the Early Morning Magic anyway). I am sure it ranks low on "reasons to stay onsite" after 60 day FPs, transportation, proximity to parks, getting a dining plan and just being in a Disney-themed hotel.

I know I don't make my choice of staying onsite based on EMH. And with the availability less and less, I could care less if I use it (as most of my trips are short) .. I just use it if there happens to be an EMH day on the day I planned to go to a certain park (which is rarer and rarer to find now). On my trip in November .. I would have to align my park days perfectly to use EMH .. which I couldn't do - since the schedules weren't available - when I planned my ADRs 120 days ago.

EDIT:
just looking at my 11/13 MK day. There is BOTH an EMM and Christmas Party that day. That's crazy. MK is only open to the general public for 9 hours, but open 7 hours for "paid events".
I could just see this as a daily occurrence in the future -- the parks are just open from 9:00 am to 6:00 pm, but there are paid events to enter the park early or stay late. 

I mean why not? We already are paying for it today! Why wouldn't a business take advantage of that demand?


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tiffins menu change
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/review-new-tiffins-lunch-makes-best-table-service-restaurant-affordable-2/



Might have to try that Beef.  AK needs a really good steak.


----------



## Bing Showei

tlmadden73 said:


> I know I don't make my choice of staying onsite based on EMH. And with the availability less and less, I could care less if I use it (as most of my trips are short) .. I just use it if there happens to be an EMH day on the day I planned to go to a certain park (which is rarer and rarer to find now). On my trip in November .. I would have to align my park days perfectly to use EMH .. which I couldn't do - since the schedules weren't available - when I planned my ADRs 120 days ago.


I usually plan my days *specifically* around EMH. If there is one at a park, I avoid it like the plague. But a lot of people do take advantage of it and see it as an opportunity to get in on shorter lines; not a big selling point for me either (it messes up my rope drop plans). But for once-in-a-lifetimers, that extra hour for what will likely be a full day anyway is a bonus. Disney clearly markets it as a selling point for being onsite.


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> Just have to say, I love this restaurant so much! I always think I want to try other signature dining (and have tried a couple), but the location, the atmosphere, and food here are so fabulous, why roll the dice? (Unless, of course, it’s V&A!)


I love it too. My favorite dish was the strip loin and purple potatoes. I’m sad to see that go. I would definitely get the new steak dish but I’m not a fan of brussels.


----------



## mcd2745

For me, I would rank the perks that make me want to stay on-site as follows:


Disney Transportation / Convenience 
Magical Express
180+10 for ADRs 

60-day FP+ window
RAC
Being inside the "bubble"
DDP
EMH
So, EMH is not really an incentive for me. I generally employ the strategy of avoiding the EMH park anyway, and then go to that park the day after they have EMH.


----------



## tlmadden73

Bing Showei said:


> I usually plan my days *specifically* around EMH. If there is one at a park, I avoid it like the plague. But a lot of people do take advantage of it and see it as an opportunity to get in on shorter lines; not a big selling point for me either (it messes up my rope drop plans). But for once-in-a-lifetimers, that extra hour for what will likely be a full day anyway is a bonus. Disney clearly markets it as a selling point for being onsite.


Right .. but let's say EMH just went away in 2019? How many people would that change cause to just start staying offsite now (if that perk wasn't replaced by something else)? It wouldn't affect you .. it wouldn't affect me. They probably are weighing that out .. and its my opinion that most people would just swallow it like they did the parking fees and still stay onsite since EMH was just a "nice to have".


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> I love it too. My favorite dish was the strip loin and purple potatoes. I’m sad to see that go. I would definitely get the new steak dish but I’m not a fan of brussels.



The Wagyu beef was sooo good. We're going in December and I'll get the Fort McCoy tenderloin, but I can't say I'm happy about it replacing the Wagyu.


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> The Wagyu beef was sooo good. We're going in December and I'll get the Fort McCoy tenderloin, but I can't say I'm happy about it replacing the Wagyu.


Agreed. It was my favorite dish at a signature by far.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Visa Cardmembers Can Save Up to 35% with the Gift of Magic Room Offer


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I love it too. My favorite dish was the strip loin and purple potatoes. I’m sad to see that go. I would definitely get the new steak dish but *I’m not a fan of brussels*.



Kids and your anti-Belgium stance


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Bing Showei said:


> That's a good point. Plus people do love their theming/immersion. I hear soon, you'll be able to sleep on bedding made from ewoks.


Hold up... made of Ewoks or Ewok FUR??


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

@Moliphino @rteetz As a massive Tiffins fan, I just HAVE TO add that the octopus app — no matter the incarnation — is amazing!

(Also: if you like the wagyu there, someday do the Tokyo Pairing at F&W, and/or run into a Nobu if you’re ever near one)

Done with my food asides.


----------



## Bing Showei

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Hold up... made of Ewoks or Ewok FUR??


Both.... it’s tied into an “in-room dining experience.”


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> Agreed. It was my favorite dish at a signature by far.


Same here. I was very sad it wasn't on the menu when we got there. But the beef was very good, so that helped. I also like brussels


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Bing Showei said:


> Both.... it’s tied into an “in-room dining experience.”


Oh my goodness. I just can’t...


----------



## Disneymom1126

Buckeye218 said:


> Alcohol consumption might be the only thing that would get me to ride one of these dangling sweatboxes of misery.



This made me literally LOL - The skyliner is now officially the Dangling Sweatboxes of Misery for me - make it official with an acronym "DSM" lol....a friend of mine says she refuses to go on the skyliner and I keep telling her I'll we'll just have to visit World Showcase first.


----------



## mcd2745

Buckeye218 said:


> Alcohol consumption might be the only thing that would get me to ride one of these dangling sweatboxes of misery.



"dangling sweatboxes of misery...dilly, dilly!"


----------



## AurumPunzel

TheMaxRebo said:


> Kids and your anti-Belgium stance


Classic!

In all honesty, I hate sprouts too. I often try to dodge them at Christmas.


----------



## SaharanTea

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS
> 
> Disney/Fox to sell their stake in SKY to Comcast for $15bn
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheDIS/status/1044972227098267649
> 
> That came out faster than I expected but if Comcast will pay $15bn for it then it makes sense



This is great news!  Now Disney won't have to raise their park prices for a long time since they're saving all that money.





Right?  Guys?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AurumPunzel said:


> Classic!
> 
> In all honesty, I hate sprouts too. I often try to dodge them at Christmas.



I used to not like them but we started making them by heavily roasting them in the oven and then adding maple syrup - and they are delicious!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaharanTea said:


> This is great news!  Now Disney won't have to raise their park prices for a long time since they're saving all that money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right?  Guys?



My first reaction was - ok, if you get the $15bn can you rehire the Citizens of Hollywood and Rivers of Light performers?


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> I love it too. My favorite dish was the strip loin and purple potatoes. I’m sad to see that go. I would definitely get the new steak dish but I’m not a fan of brussels.



Ask them to sub the sprouts. They are hugely accommodating at Tiffins. My 12 year old son loves the wagyu and complains about the quality of beef when he gets any other steak Should have never let him get that dish


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mcd2745 said:


> For me, I would rank the perks that make me want to stay on-site as follows:
> 
> 
> Disney Transportation / Convenience
> Magical Express
> 180+10 for ADRs
> 
> 60-day FP+ window
> RAC
> Being inside the "bubble"
> DDP
> EMH
> So, EMH is not really an incentive for me. I generally employ the strategy of avoiding the EMH park anyway, and then go to that park the day after they have EMH.



Different strokes for different folks for sure.

Having only done EMH one trip last September (as that was the first onsite) I really enjoyed it. I actually specifically planned out park days with EMH in mind as well as normal park hours, MNSSHP and HHN over at Universal as well as their park hours.

So for my here's my list with our present touring strategy and traveling styles for why I would consider staying onsite in order of rank:


60-day FP+ window
EMH
If by Disney Transportation/Convenience you mean proximity to the parks that I would understand. It was really nice jumping in the car and being in the AK parking lot in 4 mins for example. Otherwise Disney transportation is available to offsite guests as well.


We would rent a car 
We would not use DME 
ADRs are of no real importance to us; it was nice to eat at the 3 TS meals we had, we would do it again but being offsite you still can book up to 180 days in advance
RAC didn't use that anyways-it's a nice perk but it's not a make it or break it by any means
I highly doubt we'd ever get DDP because that's not our style
Don't really care about being in the "bubble". The proximity was the main perk there. I enjoyed the theming for sure and wouldn't mind staying on site but being in the bubble without FP at 60 days and without EMH wouldn't matter to us at all. We would rather save $$ at that point and go with somewhere else. Honestly if they got rid of 60 days and EMH it's likely we'd stay at Universal the whole time and drive to WDW parks (the parking fee for offsite guests still wouldn't make up the difference in pricing for Universal and style of rooms for Universal).


----------



## mcd2745

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Different strokes for different folks for sure.
> 
> Having only done EMH one trip last September (as that was the first onsite) I really enjoyed it. I actually specifically planned out park days with EMH in mind as well as normal park hours, MNSSHP and HHN over at Universal as well as their park hours.
> 
> So for my here's my list with our present touring strategy and traveling styles for why I would consider staying onsite in order of rank:
> 
> 
> 60-day FP+ window
> EMH
> *If by Disney Transportation/Convenience you mean proximity to the parks that I would understand. It was really nice jumping in the car and being in the AK parking lot in 4 mins for example. Otherwise Disney transportation is available to offsite guests as well.*
> 
> 
> We would rent a car
> We would not use DME
> ADRs are of no real importance to us; it was nice to eat at the 3 TS meals we had, we would do it again but being offsite you still can book up to 180 days in advance
> RAC didn't use that anyways-it's a nice perk but it's not a make it or break it by any means
> I highly doubt we'd ever get DDP because that's not our style
> Don't really care about being in the "bubble". The proximity was the main perk there. I enjoyed the theming for sure and wouldn't mind staying on site but being in the bubble without FP at 60 days and without EMH wouldn't matter to us at all. We would rather save $$ at that point and go with somewhere else. Honestly if they got rid of 60 days and EMH it's likely we'd stay at Universal the whole time and drive to WDW parks (the parking fee for offsite guests still wouldn't make up the difference in pricing for Universal and style of rooms for Universal).



Proximity to the parks, plus the convenience of not having to drive, and getting dropped off near the park entrance. We normally always stay on property. However, a month ago, we completed our first off-site stay. Only reason being that at one of our kid's school fund-raisers, we had won the use of  condo in Kissimmee for a week. What a hassle to drive to the parks, pay the $22 for parking (many places I would opt for preferred parking as its usually 35-50% more than general parking, but at WDW it's more than double), get directed to park in a specific spot even though there are much better/closer spots available (though I understand why they do it,), then tram/walk in the heat to the park entrance. We missed just hopping on Disney Transportation from/back to our resort badly the entire time. Combine that with lousy FP+ availability at 30 days, no DME when getting off plane so having to retrieve luggage and then get rental car (RAC didn't mater this time since we were getting on the Fantasy at the end of our week) and we basically came to the conclusion of "Never again" when it comes to staying off-site.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mcd2745 said:


> Proximity to the parks, plus the convenience of not having to drive, and getting dropped off near the park entrance. We normally always stay on property. However, a month ago, we completed our first off-site stay. Only reason being that at one of our kid's school fund-raisers, we had won the use of  condo in Kissimmee for a week. What a hassle to drive to the parks, pay the $22 for parking (many places I would opt for preferred parking as its usually 35-50% more than general parking, but at WDW it's more than double), get directed to park in a specific spot even though there are much better/closer spots available (though I understand why they do it,), then tram/walk in the heat to the park entrance. We missed just hopping on Disney Transportation from/back to our resort badly the entire time. Combine that with lousy FP+ availability at 30 days, no DME when getting off plane so having to retrieve luggage and then get rental car (RAC didn't mater this time since we were getting on the Fantasy at the end of our week) and we basically came to the conclusion of "Never again" when it comes to staying off-site.



Definitely pluses and minuses - we always stay offsite do to cost/needing more room. But like having a car as we can go directly wherever we want and don’t have to wait for buses or whatever.  We are usually at the park for (or close to) rope drop so usually get a spot close enough we don’t need to do the tram.  Only things I could not get FP at 30 days for were new Toy Story rides, FoP, and 7DMT so did those at rope drop with not too bad waits.

Definitely perks of staying onsite and we may do it occasionally but for us not with the cost


----------



## Joben

TheMaxRebo said:


> Only things I could not? get FP at 30 days for were new Toy Story rides, FoP, and 7DMT so did those at rope drop with not too bad waits.


----------



## Joben

I just read about a rumor of the Clown at BWV being replaced by Dumbo. In all fairness the source was a lifeguard. 

I don't keep up as much, has this been discussed? That clown is creepy.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Visa Cardmembers Can Save Up to 35% with the Gift of Magic Room Offer


I asked my TA to look into the Special Offers as soon as they were announced and as usual - NO AVAILABILITY....  they are SPECIAL only in that they suck people into thinking Disney is offering something, but its a bait and switch tactic.....isn't that SPECIAL?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Yes, thank you - updated my post


----------



## Farro

Bing Showei said:


> Both.... it’s tied into an “in-room dining experience.”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Joben said:


> I just read about a rumor of the Clown at BWV being replaced by Dumbo. In all fairness the source was a lifeguard.
> 
> I don't keep up as much, has this been discussed? That clown is creepy.



Have not heard that one - but can see some logic behind it - though not sure if seeing people thrown up by Dumbo is much better than by a clown


----------



## hakepb

TheMaxRebo said:


> Have not heard that one - but can see some logic behind it - though not sure if seeing people thrown up by Dumbo is much better than by a clown


Dumbo would be a much better visual from the rooms most of the time


----------



## wareagle57

scrappinginontario said:


> Just saw this:  Details released for new Millenium Falcon Ride.
> 
> (@rteetz, please delete if it is not appropriate to share here as it's another blogger.)



How many simulators is this supposed to have? It seems like the old construction pictures showed 3, is that right?  I would assume the ride will be somewhere between 4-6 minutes long. So the hourly capacity would be somewhere around 1,200. That seems somewhat low. Maybe I’m remembering wrong and there are 4, bringing it closer to 1,600.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> How many simulators is this supposed to have? It seems like the old construction pictures showed 3, is that right?  I would assume the ride will be somewhere between 4-6 minutes long. So the hourly capacity would be somewhere around 1,200. That seems somewhat low. Maybe I’m remembering wrong and there are 4, bringing it closer to 1,600.



7 pods on each turntable and there are 4 turntables.  And each cabin holds 6 people AP max would be 168 people riding at one time


----------



## DizDaD7

writerguyfl said:


> I wasn't sure.  I know I got an audition notice back when all of that was developing but I couldn't remember if it was for Rivers of Light or the temporary Jungle Book show.  Sounds like it was the latter...probably for the vocalists.
> 
> Back when I worked at Disney World, I know the Tumble Monkeys in Festival of the Lion King were Equity.  (I dated a Tumble Monkey.  I also dated a Monkey Keeper.  Not sure what says about me.  hehe)


I guess your just a caged monkey..Would u like a ---->?.....LoL


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mcd2745 said:


> Proximity to the parks, plus the convenience of not having to drive, and getting dropped off near the park entrance.


See those things didn't matter to us. We actually prefer to drive on vacation...no seriously we do. Having just got back from Jamaica it was a pain, a real pain, relying and paying for transportation and while I know DME is not an additional cost and Disney transportation is not an additional cost there's issues with those in regards to time spent waiting.

It annoyed us that we couldn't just get in a rental car and go while in Jamaica. Would have loved to just explore like we did in Hawaii taking a drive around the island though Jamaica lacks signage overall as well as many other things.

What I will say is with offsite those "free" shuttles aren't necessarily convenient. That's the things I likely won't really do or want to do in the future. I'd rather drive myself on my timetable. Our 2011 trip was offsite with free shuttles and we ended up driving several days anyways.



mcd2745 said:


> We normally always stay on property.


Ahh that likely impacts your viewpoint.



mcd2745 said:


> What a hassle to drive to the parks,


It's really not a hassle at all to us at least but that's purely personal preference.. The only place it became an issue was with MK when they changed the traffic pattern overnight and the way we went the day before was not the way we went the next day. Oh and the other time their sign directing to parking got knocked over and we missed it the first time



mcd2745 said:


> pay the $22 for parking


Well see now with the parking fee for onsite stay it factors into things. It would add up for sure to pay at WDW but that just becomes factored in.



mcd2745 said:


> get directed to park in a specific spot even though there are much better/closer spots available


That doesn't bother us really. We encounter it many other places on vacation and everyday life.



mcd2745 said:


> then tram/walk in the heat to the park entrance.


You'd be waiting outside in the heat for your transportation like a bus to get to the parks and honestly the wait for the trams on average is probably less than the wait you'd experience waiting for a bus or boats. Even during the lowest of crowds during Irma nearly every single time they had a tram ready and waiting for the cars that were parking and getting out. We loved hopping in the car crank the AC on and go and be able to do that at the end of the night too. The parking trams getting to the parks and from the parks were pretty darn efficient in our personal experience.



mcd2745 said:


> We missed just hopping on Disney Transportation from/back to our resort badly the entire time.


I will admit going back to the resort isn't as easy when you're far enough away. Us? With our traveling style presently we didn't take mid-day breaks. I had built that in when the in-laws were going but after they backed out for stamina that was out.



mcd2745 said:


> Combine that with lousy FP+ availability at 30 days


Since I don't have any experience with FP at 30days I can't comment so much on that. That's why it made my number 1 ranking for onsite; whereas for you it was #4 behind Disney Transportation / Convenience, Magical Express and 180+10 for ADRs



mcd2745 said:


> no DME when getting off plane so having to retrieve luggage and then get rental car


Not a big issue at all for us. We do it everywhere else and it's not a big deal. I will say I do like Avis Preferred when we book with Avis so you can most of the time skip the counter and go onto your rental car.



mcd2745 said:


> we basically came to the conclusion of "Never again" when it comes to staying off-site.


Hey at least you know.

All in all we value different things which is completely fine. Didn't want this to become a big tangent just thought it was interesting your list in comparison to my list. With 3 things to entice me to stay onsite versus exploring the nearly endless hotels out in the Orlando area and Universal's hotels getting rid of 1 of them can really impact our decision for us.


----------



## DizDaD7

rteetz said:


> I love it too. My favorite dish was the strip loin and purple potatoes. I’m sad to see that go. I would definitely get the new steak dish *but I’m not a fan of **bru*sse*ls.*



Hmmm, Odd,  What don't you like about *Belgium*?  LoL....They do have a great F&W booth.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney Studios Releases New TV Spot for 'The Nutcracker and the Four Realms'


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Book a Cruise for Select Sailings on the Disney Fantasy in October and Get $100 Onboard Credit


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Save up to 30% This Winter on a Stay at Aulani, A Disney Resort and Spa in Hawaii


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Resort Sweet Treats: September 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris Hosts Golf’s Rising Stars for Junior Ryder Cup


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ILMxLAB Announces New Virtual Reality Star Wars Series “Vader Immortal”


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“It’s a Small World”-Themed Blind Box Vinyl Figurines Releasing September 29th at Disney Parks


----------



## hakepb

TheMaxRebo said:


> 7 pods on each turntable and there are 4 turntables.  And each cabin holds 6 people AP max would be 168 people riding at one time


And the nerd in me likes to point out,
each pod is powered by (8) Nvidia P6000 GPU’s (~$5000 each)
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2018/...dia-star-wars-galaxys-edge-millennium-falcon/
Thats 224 video cards, $1.1M (+ spares) for WDW.


----------



## thepops

Bing Showei said:


> Both.... it’s tied into an “in-room dining experience.”


Could you get Porg instead if you weren't in the mood for Ewok?


----------



## Bing Showei

thepops said:


> Could you get Porg instead if you weren't in the mood for Ewok?


Gross. What is wrong with you?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Next installment of Treasures from the Disney Vault 

https://t.co/RQHMhyOlzL?amp=1


----------



## danikoski

soniam said:


> Ask them to sub the sprouts. They are hugely accommodating at Tiffins. My 12 year old son loves the wagyu and complains about the quality of beef when he gets any other steak Should have never let him get that dish



Your 12 year old is correct...there are no cuts of steak that match wagyu steak, especially if they were using wagyu tenderloin.


----------



## DavidHobart

TheMaxRebo said:


> I used to not like them but we started making them by heavily roasting them in the oven and then adding maple syrup - and they are delicious!



I am a fan of any sprouts preparation so long as they are served really, really hot--older son does a great job frying halved sprouts in olive oil, onion and garlic (though I might prefer butter if it can take the heat).  The minute they cool even the least little bit I pass them to the dog, who will play with them.

Belgium, however, I am totally against, regardless of temperature.


----------



## Candlelady

DavidHobart said:


> I am a fan of any sprouts preparation so long as they are served really, really hot--older son does a great job frying halved sprouts in olive oil, onion and garlic (though I might prefer butter if it can take the heat).  The minute they cool even the least little bit I pass them to the dog, who will play with them.
> 
> Belgium, however, I am totally against, regardless of temperature.



Try frying in bacon grease instead.  It can take the heat where butter and olive oil cannot.


----------



## merry_nbright

Thank you so much for the love, everyone! I’ve really missed this community! 

Side note, has Disney made the official announcement about Rafiki’s Planet Watch yet? Kinda bummed I’ll miss out on my next trip.


----------



## BigRed98

merry_nbright said:


> Thank you so much for the love, everyone! I’ve really missed this community!
> 
> Side note, has Disney made the official announcement about Rafiki’s Planet Watch yet? Kinda bummed I’ll miss out on my next trip.



Rafiki Planet Watch is 100% closing, it's last day of operation is October 20 I believe.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

"Soaring: Fantastic Flight" is opening summer 2019 at Tokyo DisneySea with original scenes and new visual images. 
List of exciting offerings coming to Tokyo Disneyland and Tokyo DisneySea in fiscal year 2019: http://www.olc.co.jp/en/news/news_tdr/20180927_01e/main/0/link/20180927_01e.pdf


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> "Soaring: Fantastic Flight" is opening summer 2019 at Tokyo DisneySea with original scenes and new visual images.
> List of exciting offerings coming to Tokyo Disneyland and Tokyo DisneySea in fiscal year 2019: http://www.olc.co.jp/en/news/news_tdr/20180927_01e/main/0/link/20180927_01e.pdf


Interesting that it has the “g”. 

Tokyo always celebrates Easter really well too.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Interesting that it has the “g”.
> 
> Tokyo always celebrates Easter really well too.



Shanghai also has g in there name as well. I'm very happy its going to be different than the rest of the soarins. I also really want to go to Toyko Disney for Easter, looks awesome!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> "Soaring: Fantastic Flight" is opening summer 2019 at Tokyo DisneySea with original scenes and new visual images.
> List of exciting offerings coming to Tokyo Disneyland and Tokyo DisneySea in fiscal year 2019: http://www.olc.co.jp/en/news/news_tdr/20180927_01e/main/0/link/20180927_01e.pdf





rteetz said:


> Interesting that it has the “g”.
> 
> Tokyo always celebrates Easter really well too.



also a very different looking logo - more fanciful, so I wonder if the scenes chosen will also be more fanciful / less realistic

...hmmm, maybe "less realistic" will make the bending Eiffel Tower work better


----------



## tlmadden73

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> "Soaring: Fantastic Flight" is opening summer 2019 at Tokyo DisneySea with original scenes and new visual images.
> List of exciting offerings coming to Tokyo Disneyland and Tokyo DisneySea in fiscal year 2019: http://www.olc.co.jp/en/news/news_tdr/20180927_01e/main/0/link/20180927_01e.pdf


Not sure the mechanics of Soarin' (at WDW)  ..but could they just replace the video with others? Maybe even make it random like Star Tours where you don't know which Soarin' experience you will get? 

It feels like these screen-based attractions could be easily changed for new experiences every few years . *shrug*


----------



## HuskieJohn

Bing Showei said:


> It drives a lot of money into the resorts for people to stay on cash. EMH and FP+ 60 are the biggest selling points for staying on site. Take those away and what's the incentive?



Except that now you can stay at select offsite hotels that are MUCH cheaper and still get those benefits.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

2019 Military Ticket offer details out:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/military-multi-day-tickets-2019/

Choose between a Disney 4-Day Military Promotional Ticket or a 5-Day Military Promotional Ticket. The Park Hopper Option is included, so you can come and go as you please at all 4 theme parks each day of your ticket! If you’re looking for a little extra magic, add the Park Hopper Plus Option for $50 more, plus tax.

The promotional tickets below are available for purchase:


4-Day Military Promotional Ticket with the Park Hopper Option for $241 plus tax (up $15 from last year)

5-Day Military Promotional Ticket with the Park Hopper Option $257 plus tax (up $11 from last year)

4-Day Military Promotional Ticket with the Park Hopper Plus Option $291 plus tax
5-Day Military Promotional Ticket with the Park Hopper Plus Option $307 plus tax
Purchase 5-Day Military Promotional Tickets now through December 15, 2019 and 4-Day Military Promotional Tickets now through December 16, 2019. Receive admission for 5 days or 4 days when you visit during the period from January 1, 2019 through December 19, 2019.

You can also purchase the Memory Maker product for a special price of $98 from January 1, 2019 through December 19, 2019.


----------



## Princessclab

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for sharing that last point - I haven’t seen it without the actors but my feels are that it would be similar to you describe
> 
> This one just seems odd to me as how much is that really going to save?  And this was to be a big part of the enabling AK to be an evening park as well.
> 
> Like I get closing down Rafiki’s planet watch - lot of area to maintain, the train to maintain, quite a few CMs, and, to be honest, while I know some people that really liked it, it wasn’t a draw to the park.  So while I might not like that it is closing, I get it.
> 
> This one is more puzzling as the scale of cost savings vs impact of making a signature component a lesser experience doesn’t seem to be there to me



We really liked Rafiki's planet. It appears they are moving away from real animals and replacing them with fake ones. There are only a few real animal experiences left.Too bad considering it is the Animal Kingdom. I thought it was supposed to be about real animal education. 
It will be interesting to see what they do with the space.


----------



## rteetz

Princessclab said:


> We really liked Rafiki's planet. It appears they are moving away from real animals and replacing them with fake ones. There are only a few real animal experiences left.Too bad considering it is the Animal Kingdom. I thought it was supposed to be about real animal education.
> It will be interesting to see what they do with the space.


The building itself is staying. They need it for the animal care facilities there. The guest areas will be used for events when needed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Princessclab said:


> We really liked Rafiki's planet. It appears they are moving away from real animals and replacing them with fake ones. There are only a few real animal experiences left.Too bad considering it is the Animal Kingdom. I thought it was supposed to be about real animal education.
> It will be interesting to see what they do with the space.



Well, they still have a lot of animals with the safari and the trails and on Discovery Island, etc. - we'll have to see what does replace this (they did add in fake animals with Pandora, but that replaced Mickey & Minnie's Camp so weren't really animals there to begin with ... not really sure how many real animals have been removed since the park opened)

But the ability to watch the procedures and see the medical facilities, etc. I think was a different angle to the education element that if totally removed (ore at least the ability for guests to view them) will be missed


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 LEGOLAND Florida Resort Now Serving Locally-Brewed Craft Beer


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Reservations for Pizzafari Family Style Dining Experience Expanded to Early 2019


----------



## BigRed98

tlmadden73 said:


> Not sure the mechanics of Soarin' (at WDW)  ..but could they just replace the video with others? Maybe even make it random like Star Tours where you don't know which Soarin' experience you will get?
> 
> It feels like these screen-based attractions could be easily changed for new experiences every few years . *shrug*



They could replace the video, they've already did that once but I don't see them changing Epcot's anytime soon.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Liberty Square Riverboat Refurbishment Extended Into December 2018


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> ...
> 
> But the ability to watch the procedures and see the medical facilities, etc. I think was a different angle to the education element that if totally removed (ore at least the ability for guests to view them) will be missed



Every trip we've had over the last several years when we've made the train ride, there have been no procedures going on...    But there is ALWAYS someone in the the party that wants to brush the goats....  

ETA:  I always loved to walk through the buildings anyway, though, even with no vet procedures going on...  if there ever is a procedure, I did enjoy watching and listening to the vet


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tim Allen Says “Toy Story 4” is “So Emotional”


----------



## rteetz

Looks like DCL will be sailing from Hawaii and New Orleans in 2020.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Looks like DCL will be sailing from Hawaii and New Orleans in 2020.


That is awesome. Glad they are expanding. Any links to new itineraries for those of us at work or too lazy to Google it ourselves?


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> That is awesome. Glad they are expanding. Any links to new itineraries for those of us at work or too lazy to Google it ourselves?


They aren't officially released until 11 AM EST.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Looks like DCL will be sailing from Hawaii and New Orleans in 2020.



That's exciting - I know a lot of people have been looking for them to do Hawaii again


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> also a very different looking logo - more fanciful, so I wonder if the scenes chosen will also be more fanciful / less realistic
> 
> ...hmmm, maybe "less realistic" will make the bending Eiffel Tower work better



In Shanghai, the pre-show is more fanciful. Of course we couldn’t understand what was being said, but it seemed more like we were going to be  flying on a magic carpet. The host(was) was dressed like a fortune teller or a middle eastern sorcerer. She was obviously magical. 

Even though we couldn’t understand it, my DH and boys liked the backstory, if you will, better and thought it fit more with the film than the airplane theme, even though we LOVE Patrick Warburton.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Watching the DCL announcement livestream right now and it's actually kind of cute. They confirmed NOLA as a port.


----------



## Capang

dolewhipdreams said:


> Watching the DCL announcement livestream right now and it's actually kind of cute. They confirmed NOLA as a port.


I keep trying to get to the dcl main site and keep getting the dwarves. Work blocked me from all things Disney fir some odd reason. Like that deters me from Disney during the day.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Looks like DCL will be sailing from Hawaii and New Orleans in 2020.


With watching the announcement, I don't know if they will be sailing from Hawaii. I'm guessing they will do two 14-15 day cruises to Hawaii from San Diego. That's what most cruise lines do, and I think that's what they did 5 years ago. I can be wrong though.

I'll be honest...I was expecting something bigger than sailing from New Orleans. I did like the production though.


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> With watching the announcement, I don't know if they will be sailing from Hawaii. I'm guessing they will do two 14-15 day cruises to Hawaii from San Diego. That's what most cruise lines do, and I think that's what they did 5 years ago. I can be wrong though.
> 
> I'll be honest...I was expecting something bigger than sailing from New Orleans. I did like the production though.


I agree with you about Hawaii. Because of how the ships are registered they have to stop at a port outside the United States on every sailing that has US ports.


----------



## MichiganScott

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Liberty Square Riverboat Refurbishment Extended Into December 2018



Well poo.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> I agree with you about Hawaii. Because of how the ships are registered they have to stop at a port outside the United States on every sailing that has US ports.


Correct. Most cruises will stop at Ensenada on the way back. I think there is only one ship that sails specific Hawaii cruises, and that is a Norwegian Cruise Line ship.


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Correct. Most cruises will stop at Ensenada on the way back. I think there is only one ship that sails specific Hawaii cruises, and that is a Norwegian Cruise Line ship.


Yes and that ship is registered in the US.


----------



## hertamaniac

dolewhipdreams said:


> Watching the DCL announcement livestream right now and it's actually kind of cute. They confirmed NOLA as a port.



Love the pick of N'awlins (and not just because I'm a Saints fan).  The river-walk is nice and the French Quarter is a definite draw.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Three ships sailing from Florida in 2020

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ships-will-be-sailing-out-of-florida-in-2020/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Orleans sailings on Disney Cruise Line

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...nounces-new-sailing-from-new-orleans-in-2020/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Wonder heading back to Hawaii

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...urn-to-hawaii-in-2020-after-five-year-hiatus/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Orleans sailings on Disney Cruise Line
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...nounces-new-sailing-from-new-orleans-in-2020/



So the article says in 2020 but on down it says it is having a 14 day Panama canal in February 2019.  Just so happens that 2020 is our 35th and we are looking for a magical trip.  Wondering (no pun intended) if that Panama Canal trip is 2020 too?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Tigger's ally said:


> So the article says in 2020 but on down it says it is having a 14 day Panama canal in February 2019.  Just so happens that 2020 is our 35th and we are looking for a magical trip.  Wondering (no pun intended) if that Panama Canal trip is 2020 too?


" and a 14-night Panama Canal voyage, departing February 7 through March 6, 2020."

This is the Panama Canal Cruise date for early 2020.

From DCL Website announcement:

"*Panama Canal*
Explore the historic districts of New Orleans before setting off on a glorious, 2-week adventure to San Diego. You’ll have the chance to enjoy stops in 4 Mexican cities, Cartagena, Columbia and pass through the Panama Canal—an engineering wonder connecting the Atlantic to the Pacific."


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> With watching the announcement, I don't know if they will be sailing from Hawaii. I'm guessing they will do two 14-15 day cruises to Hawaii from San Diego. That's what most cruise lines do, and I think that's what they did 5 years ago. I can be wrong though.



I want to correct my previous statement...

*"Hawai'i*
Encounter gorgeous vistas and photo-worthy waterfalls on a soul-stirring retreat to the Hawaiian islands. You’ll visit Hilo, Nawiliwili and Kahului on a 9- or 10-night voyage from Vancouver to Honolulu (or vice versa) with 5 spectacular days at sea."

The Hawaii cruises will be 9 or 10 night voyages leaving from Vancouver for a one-way cruise and vice-versa from Honolulu back to Vancouver as another one-way cruise. I believe this means it is a specific Hawaiian Cruise and won't need to stop in another country due to the cruises beginning or ending in Vancouver, Canada.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> So the article says in 2020 but on down it says it is having a 14 day Panama canal in February 2019.  Just so happens that 2020 is our 35th and we are looking for a magical trip.  Wondering (no pun intended) if that Panama Canal trip is 2020 too?


Might have been a typo that is now fixed. Article says 2020 now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I want to correct my previous statement...
> 
> *"Hawai'i*
> Encounter gorgeous vistas and photo-worthy waterfalls on a soul-stirring retreat to the Hawaiian islands. You’ll visit Hilo, Nawiliwili and Kahului on a 9- or 10-night voyage from Vancouver to Honolulu (or vice versa) with 5 spectacular days at sea."
> 
> The Hawaii cruises will be 9 or 10 night voyages leaving from Vancouver for a one-way cruise and vice-versa from Honolulu back to Vancouver as another one-way cruise. I believe this means it is a specific Hawaiian Cruise and won't need to stop in another country due to the cruises beginning or ending in Vancouver, Canada.




I wonder if the dates will then work out that people could do back-to-back cruises that combines doing Hawaii and Alaska


----------



## Farro

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I want to correct my previous statement...
> 
> *"Hawai'i*
> Encounter gorgeous vistas and photo-worthy waterfalls on a soul-stirring retreat to the Hawaiian islands. You’ll visit Hilo, Nawiliwili and Kahului on a 9- or 10-night voyage from Vancouver to Honolulu (or vice versa) with 5 spectacular days at sea."
> 
> The Hawaii cruises will be 9 or 10 night voyages leaving from Vancouver for a one-way cruise and vice-versa from Honolulu back to Vancouver as another one-way cruise. I believe this means it is a specific Hawaiian Cruise and won't need to stop in another country due to the cruises beginning or ending in Vancouver, Canada.



Cruising to Hawaii from Vancouver must have some pretty rocky seas at times!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Farro said:


> Cruising to Hawaii from Vancouver must have some pretty rocky seas at times!


My Dad has cruised from LA to Hawaii and back several times, and he has never said he had any issues with rocky seas. Their could be from Vancouver, but it probably will only depend on the weather on that specific sailing.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Animal Kingdom Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photo-rep...y-asia-seating-expansion-banshee-rookery-etc/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Might have been a typo that is now fixed. Article says 2020 now.



Yeah, it said 2019 earlier.  Was confusing.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

TCM Classic Cruise Returning to Disney Cruise Line in 2019


----------



## hertamaniac

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> " and a 14-night Panama Canal voyage, departing February 7 through March 6, 2020."
> 
> This is the Panama Canal Cruise date for early 2020.
> 
> From DCL Website announcement:
> 
> "*Panama Canal*
> Explore the historic districts of New Orleans before setting off on a glorious, 2-week adventure to San Diego. You’ll have the chance to enjoy stops in 4 Mexican cities, Cartagena, Columbia and pass through the Panama Canal—an engineering wonder connecting the Atlantic to the Pacific."



Thanks for the details!  This might be on our hit list in 2020.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Construction Work to Impact Several Walt Disney World Roads in the Coming Weeks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 In-Room Dining Not Available for Lunch for a Limited Time at Disney's Yacht & Beach Club


----------



## Sweettears

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I think part of the reason why I liked Rivers of Light so much was that it wasn’t based on any IP. That’s one of the reasons why I have always liked Illuminations as my favorite nighttime show at Walt Disney World...Granted, I still really like IP shows like Happily Ever After and Fantasmic (Disneyland version only). I just find non-IP shows to be unique, and I also like the story of both shows.
> 
> Like I said in a post above, the shamens being cut is a big loss to this show.


It will be an interesting experience for me. I saw it when it first opened and to be honest don’t remember it that well. (Maybe that’s a sign). I’ll see it again the end of October and will be interested in my perception.


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I used to not like them but we started making them by heavily roasting them in the oven and then adding maple syrup - and they are delicious!


Another key is to make sure that they are fresh. Usually the smaller ones turn out less bitter as well.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> TCM Classic Cruise Returning to Disney Cruise Line in 2019



OK, that almost makes me want to pay for Disney cruise. Too bad I'm going to D23 next year so it won't happen.


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> just looking at my 11/13 MK day. There is BOTH an EMM and Christmas Party that day. That's crazy. MK is only open to the general public for 9 hours, but open 7 hours for "paid events".
> I could just see this as a daily occurrence in the future -- the parks are just open from 9:00 am to 6:00 pm, but there are paid events to enter the park early or stay late.
> 
> I mean why not? We already are paying for it today! Why wouldn't a business take advantage of that demand?



This, this, this. It drives me completely crazy.  I saw the same thing during our stay. And what's worse is if you show up at 9 AM, the park is way more full of people than it normally would be at 9 AM because of those paying for the extra perk. 

The worst part is there is virtually no way to protest it other than to not pay for the extra events - but as long as people FLOCK to these extra events, they will keep finding more and more ways to do them. As you point out, who can blame Disney of taking advantage of it. Can you imagine the meetings: 

"Well, let's see if they'll pay for 1 hour for 3 rides for $69." 
"No, they'll never go for that.", 
"OK, we'll give them a $5 breakfast." 
"Do you think that will work?" 
"Are you kidding, our guests will pay for ANYTHING!"

It does make me worry for the day when you will have to pay $79 for 9 AM to noon park entry, $99 for noon to 6 PM, and $109 for 6 PM to midnight. OR a discounted $199 "all-day" pass.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> EDIT:
> just looking at my 11/13 MK day. There is BOTH an EMM and Christmas Party that day. That's crazy. MK is only open to the general public for 9 hours, but open 7 hours for "paid events".
> I could just see this as a daily occurrence in the future -- the parks are just open from 9:00 am to 6:00 pm, but there are paid events to enter the park early or stay late.
> 
> I mean why not? We already are paying for it today! Why wouldn't a business take advantage of that demand?





********** said:


> This, this, this. It drives me completely crazy.  I saw the same thing during our stay. And what's worse is if you show up at 9 AM, the park is way more full of people than it normally would be at 9 AM because of those paying for the extra perk.
> 
> The worst part is there is virtually no way to protest it other than to not pay for the extra events - but as long as people FLOCK to these extra events, they will keep finding more and more ways to do them. As you point out, who can blame Disney of taking advantage of it. Can you imagine the meetings:
> 
> "Well, let's see if they'll pay for 1 hour for 3 rides for $69."
> "No, they'll never go for that.",
> "OK, we'll give them a $5 breakfast."
> "Do you think that will work?"
> "Are you kidding, our guests will pay for ANYTHING!"
> 
> It does make me worry for the day when you will have to pay $79 for 9 AM to noon park entry, $99 for noon to 6 PM, and $109 for 6 PM to midnight. OR a discounted $199 "all-day" pass.


I just wanted to point out this isn't a new thing.

Last year 2 of the 3 days during my trip that MK had MNSSHP also had EMM. Now 1 of them did get cancelled but that was because of Irma and so did MNSSHP. The only change is that for 2017 MNSSHP closed the parks at 7pm as opposed to 6pm this year.

I haven't looked back but I'm thinking they did EMM and MNSSHP last year both on Sundays and Tuesdays.


----------



## hakepb

BigRed98 said:


> They could replace the video, they've already did that once but I don't see them changing Epcot's anytime soon.


It almost surprises me, that with the 3 theaters, Epcot isn’t offering dinner packages with a country-themed Soarin (Soarin over Japan, Soarin over Italy...)


----------



## dlavender

********** said:


> This, this, this. It drives me completely crazy.  I saw the same thing during our stay. And what's worse is if you show up at 9 AM, the park is way more full of people than it normally would be at 9 AM because of those paying for the extra perk.
> 
> The worst part is there is virtually no way to protest it other than to not pay for the extra events - but as long as people FLOCK to these extra events, they will keep finding more and more ways to do them. As you point out, who can blame Disney of taking advantage of it. Can you imagine the meetings:
> 
> "Well, let's see if they'll pay for 1 hour for 3 rides for $69."
> "No, they'll never go for that.",
> "OK, we'll give them a $5 breakfast."
> "Do you think that will work?"
> "Are you kidding, our guests will pay for ANYTHING!"
> 
> It does make me worry for the day when you will have to pay $79 for 9 AM to noon park entry, $99 for noon to 6 PM, and $109 for 6 PM to midnight. OR a discounted $199 "all-day" pass.



Did you happen to buy a Viking hat in Norway on your trip?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Disneyland Introduces New FastPass Scanners That Combat Sunshine


----------



## rteetz

*News*

V.I.PASSHOLDER Pop-Up Halloween Merchandise Event Sept. 28 at Magic Kingdom


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Looks like a fun idea...

*Tickets On Sale Now for Nightmare Before Christmas Halloween Soiree at The Edison*

“This event takes place on Wednesday, October 31, 2018, and doors will open at 7:30 p.m.

Tickets can be purchased for $85 (plus tax and gratuity) per person by clicking here.”


http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ore-christmas-halloween-soiree-at-the-edison/


----------



## merry_nbright

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Looks like a fun idea...
> 
> *Tickets On Sale Now for Nightmare Before Christmas Halloween Soiree at The Edison*
> 
> “This event takes place on Wednesday, October 31, 2018, and doors will open at 7:30 p.m.
> 
> Tickets can be purchased for $85 (plus tax and gratuity) per person by clicking here.”
> 
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ore-christmas-halloween-soiree-at-the-edison/



That looks AWESOME! Really wish I could take my Dad to that, he’s a giant Nightmare fan!


----------



## mollmoll4

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Looks like a fun idea...
> 
> *Tickets On Sale Now for Nightmare Before Christmas Halloween Soiree at The Edison*
> 
> “This event takes place on Wednesday, October 31, 2018, and doors will open at 7:30 p.m.
> 
> Tickets can be purchased for $85 (plus tax and gratuity) per person by clicking here.”
> 
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ore-christmas-halloween-soiree-at-the-edison/



That looks like a fun event! We already have MNSSHP tickets for Halloween night though. :\


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Celebrate Legends of the Force in Disneyland Paris in 2019

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nds-of-the-force-at-disneyland-paris-in-2019/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Hong Kong castle update 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/photo...uty-castle-transformation-summer-2018-update/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walt Disney World’s next ambassadors have been announced 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...as-the-next-walt-disney-world-ambassadors.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Christmas has arrived on ShopDisney

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/its-beginning-to-look-a-lot-like-christmas-at-shopdisney-com/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Freeform to air Hocus Pocus special

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...-hocus-pocus-25th-anniversary-halloween-bash/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*News*

Permit Approved for 14-Story Tower at Disney Springs Best Western

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...4-story-tower-at-disney-springs-best-western/


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Christmas has arrived on ShopDisney
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/its-beginning-to-look-a-lot-like-christmas-at-shopdisney-com/



Uh oh, new ornaments. I may need a second tree this year.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Animal Kingdom Update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photo-rep...y-asia-seating-expansion-banshee-rookery-etc/


Looks like they are still using plastic lids and straws....  paper ones, but I think that they always did that in AK, didn't they?


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> Uh oh, new ornaments. I may need a second tree this year.


I may need a fourth tree.


----------



## adelaster

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Liberty Square Riverboat Refurbishment Extended Into December 2018


I have now made five trips in the last two years total to both coasts and not once have I actually been there when a riverboat was operating. Why is it even an attraction if it so seldom operates?


----------



## jknezek

adelaster said:


> I have now made five trips in the last two years total to both coasts and not once have I actually been there when a riverboat was operating. Why is it even an attraction if it so seldom operates?


You've been mostly unlucky. That being said, the WDW Riverboat is rarely crowded anyway. I've often wondered if it wouldn't be better served as a restaurant like the one in Disney Springs.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> You've been mostly unlucky. That being said, the WDW Riverboat is rarely crowded anyway. I've often wondered if it wouldn't be better served as a restaurant like the one in Disney Springs.


I’d rather it stay as a riverboat but I feel there isn’t as much to see and stuff like the Disneyland Mark Twain.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> You've been mostly unlucky. That being said, the WDW Riverboat is rarely crowded anyway. I've often wondered if it wouldn't be better served as a restaurant like the one in Disney Springs.


I like that they have that option at DS. But inside the parks I also prefer it stay an attraction.

It serves a purpose in eating up people for a time in Frontierland/Liberty Square area, can give people a small break and a way to see parts of MK from a different vantage point and it's free .


----------



## jlundeen

we did the dessert party with afternoon parade viewing last fall's trip...nice viewing location, and the Princess & Frog characters circulated afterwards as the boat did the loop around the island.  It was fun, but still too bad they removed all those great trees for this experience.  Probably wouldn't spend the time to just do the ride without the party and parade.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
MK Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photo-rep...orrowland-construction-beer-rabbit-plush-etc/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

adelaster said:


> I have now made five trips in the last two years total to both coasts and not once have I actually been there when a riverboat was operating. Why is it even an attraction if it so seldom operates?


According to TP here's the historical refurbs for the Liberty Square Riverboat in WDW for the last 2 years:


January 8, 2018 to December 21, 2018
August 1, 2017 to August 10, 2017
January 3, 2017 to January 12, 2017
August 1, 2016 to August 7, 2016
January 18, 2016 to January 22, 2016
January 3, 2016 to January 12, 2016
I can't speak for the one in DLR but I'd say you've been unlucky? Each time it's not down for a very long time in the last couple of years. This most recent one is the longest according to TP dating back to 2007. So I wouldn't say, again at least for WDW as I haven't looked into DLR, that it's seldom operating. However, I'm guessing they opt to not operate it outside of a refurb schedule on any given day.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> MK Update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/photo-rep...orrowland-construction-beer-rabbit-plush-etc/


I like the picture updates as always but I sorta have to laugh.

Isn't it *Br’er* Rabbit? Maybe someone had something else on the mind when they were writing the article


----------



## dina444444

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> According to TP here's the historical refurbs for the Liberty Square Riverboat in WDW for the last 2 years:
> 
> 
> January 8, 2018 to December 21, 2018
> August 1, 2017 to August 10, 2017
> January 3, 2017 to January 12, 2017
> August 1, 2016 to August 7, 2016
> January 18, 2016 to January 22, 2016
> January 3, 2016 to January 12, 2016
> I can't speak for the one in DLR but I'd say you've been unlucky? Each time it's not down for a very long time in the last couple of years. This most recent one is the longest according to TP dating back to 2007. So I wouldn't say, again at least for WDW as I haven't looked into DLR, that it's seldom operating. However, I'm guessing they opt to not operate it outside of a refurb schedule on any given day.


DLR’s watercraft were down for an 18 months period as part of reworking for SW:GE so I’m going to guess this person costed DLR sometime between January 2016 and July 2017.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dina444444 said:


> DLR’s watercraft were down for an 18 months period as part of reworking for SW:GE so I’m going to guess this person costed DLR sometime between January 2016 and July 2017.


Yeah that would make sense. I'd call that out of the norm and unlucky rather than an attraction seldom used (then again I don't go a ton to know how frequently it operates outside of refurb schedules).


----------



## jknezek

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I like that they have that option at DS. But inside the parks I also prefer it stay an attraction.
> 
> It serves a purpose in eating up people for a time in Frontierland/Liberty Square area, can give people a small break and a way to see parts of MK from a different vantage point and it's free .




I don't disagree. But I've seen that thing run with a handful of people on board. I was on it once when there were 10 of us, and 6 were my group. I'm happy for it to remain an attraction. I rather like it every other trip or so. We tend to alternate the riverboat or Tom Sawyer's Island. But... it's really not much of a people eater. At least not at the times we go. Maybe it is different at other times.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> I don't disagree. But I've seen that thing run with a handful of people on board. I was on it once when there were 10 of us, and 6 were my group. I'm happy for it to remain an attraction. I rather like it every other trip or so. We tend to alternate the riverboat or Tom Sawyer's Island. But... it's really not much of a people eater. At least not at the times we go. Maybe it is different at other times.


I mean it's capacity is why it's a people eater. There's a decent amount of room for people to be in. 

I don't mean that it's running jam packed everytime just that it's a good option for the space.

As far as number of people on board I think that happens with a lot of attractions. PeopleMover for instance is one where you might have a handful of people and then another time it's full of people. Same with Carousel of Progress. Same with Pirates depending on the time of day (maybe not as low as PeopleMover or Carousel of Progress but still). And a variety of other ones.

I get your viewpoint though  and more than likely the continual refurbs are because it's iconic to MK. Obviously they are ok with taking certain rides offline like Stitch for example.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Epcot's Germany Pavilion Honors Re-Unification Day on Oct 3


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Settlement Bus Stop Closing for One Day at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disability Access Service Moving to New Location at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## adelaster

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> According to TP here's the historical refurbs for the Liberty Square Riverboat in WDW for the last 2 years:
> 
> 
> January 8, 2018 to December 21, 2018
> August 1, 2017 to August 10, 2017
> January 3, 2017 to January 12, 2017
> August 1, 2016 to August 7, 2016
> January 18, 2016 to January 22, 2016
> January 3, 2016 to January 12, 2016
> I can't speak for the one in DLR but I'd say you've been unlucky? Each time it's not down for a very long time in the last couple of years. This most recent one is the longest according to TP dating back to 2007. So I wouldn't say, again at least for WDW as I haven't looked into DLR, that it's seldom operating. However, I'm guessing they opt to not operate it outside of a refurb schedule on any given day.



Two of my trips were outside these dates, but I am by no means a lucky person. In fact, I'm rather the opposite. 



dina444444 said:


> DLR’s watercraft were down for an 18 months period as part of reworking for SW:GE so I’m going to guess this person costed DLR sometime between January 2016 and July 2017.



Yep- May 2017. We're going back in a few months, so fingers crossed. They already canceled the night shows, so we'll see how unlucky I am. Monorail and train was down last visit also. Indiana Jones too.


----------



## dina444444

adelaster said:


> Two of my trips were outside these dates, but I am by no means a lucky person. In fact, I'm rather the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- May 2017. We're going back in a few months, so fingers crossed. They already canceled the night shows, so we'll see how unlucky I am. Monorail and train was down last visit also. Indiana Jones too.


You should be good for the watercraft at DLR. They both have just had 4 day mid week refurbs.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

adelaster said:


> Two of my trips were outside these dates, but I am by no means a lucky person. In fact, I'm rather the opposite.


I did say you were unlucky not lucky


----------



## crazy4wdw

More Details on Disney’s Lighthouse Point Development Plans


----------



## jknezek

Despite rumors, Kennedy is not going anywhere apparently.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...s-lucasfilm-deal-extended-three-years-1147653


----------



## jade1

jknezek said:


> Despite rumors, Kennedy is not going anywhere apparently.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...s-lucasfilm-deal-extended-three-years-1147653


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I like the picture updates as always but I sorta have to laugh.
> 
> Isn't it *Br’er* Rabbit? Maybe someone had something else on the mind when they were writing the article



If/when I open a brewery I will brew a Beer Rabbit

Also:
-ArorIPA
-Mr. Toad: Car Ride to Helles
-Porter Pan
-Mouska Pale Ale
-Mickey Gueuze


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


>


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> If/when I open a brewery I will brew a Beer Rabbit
> 
> Also:
> -ArorIPA
> -Mr. Toad: Car Ride to Helles
> -Porter Pan
> -Mouska Pale Ale
> -Mickey Gueuze


I  your beer and Disney ride knowledge to put that all together


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Despite rumors, Kennedy is not going anywhere apparently.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...s-lucasfilm-deal-extended-three-years-1147653


Not surprised...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I  your beer and Disney ride knowledge to put that all together



Beer part was easy (I am currently waiting for the start of a rare Gueuze bottle release event)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fall Virtual Backdrops Have Arrived at the Disney PhotoPass Studio at Disney Springs


----------



## AurumPunzel

TheMaxRebo said:


> If/when I open a brewery I will brew a Beer Rabbit
> 
> Also:
> -ArorIPA
> -Mr. Toad: Car Ride to Helles
> -Porter Pan
> -Mouska Pale Ale
> -Mickey Gueuze


Will this new brewery be called the Bibbidi Bobbidi Brewery?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Confirms Rafiki's Planet Watch and Conservation Station to Reopen Spring 2019


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AurumPunzel said:


> Will this new brewery be called the Bibbidi Bobbidi Brewery?



It will now!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Confirms Rafiki's Planet Watch and Conservation Station to Reopen Spring 2019


I'm really happy about this!!!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm really happy about this!!!


I am expecting changes to the building.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> beer-rabbit-plush-etc/


Told you they're putting alcohol in EVERYTHING -- Beer Rabbit!


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Confirms Rafiki's Planet Watch and Conservation Station to Reopen Spring 2019


Refurbishments then?  Curious what they'll do.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Confirms Rafiki's Planet Watch and Conservation Station to Reopen Spring 2019



Well that was an emotional rollercoaster...


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Refurbishments then?  Curious what they'll do.


So far character attendants haven’t been told about the reopening so maybe no more meet and greets?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Spaceship Earth will close early for planned maintenance next week 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ach-day-next-week-for-planned-maintenance.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Old furniture from Pop Century and the All Stars now on sale 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/old-pop-c...w-on-sale-at-cort-clearance-furniture-center/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Line up announced for Mickey’s 90 birthday special 

https://d23.com/just-announced-mick...roban-leslie-odom-jr-meghan-trainor-and-more/


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> I am expecting changes to the building.


Parts of the building did look out dated to be honest.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Confirms Rafiki's Planet Watch and Conservation Station to Reopen Spring 2019



Geez, now I'm torn!  We were swapping around our plans in order to try and get there on our arrival day (also the day it closes), but if it's going to reopen - even in a different incarnation - I don't feel quite the need to do it. What to do, what to do...

...Oh, but happy for the news. In fact, I like the idea of it being updated. The vet surgery stuff was great, but the rest was super meh - especially for the effort to get there.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> Parts of the building did look out dated to be honest.


There is some work started at the train station too.


----------



## skier_pete

AurumPunzel said:


> Will this new brewery be called the Bibbidi Bobbidi Brewery?





TheMaxRebo said:


> It will now!



Oh come on guys, your better than this.

Clearly the name should be_ Bibbidi Bobbidi Brew._ 

And you better add the Kungaloosh they serve at Tiffins to the menu.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Springs parking garages getting new technology 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-springs-garages-will-get-new-parking-technology-system/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Confirms Rafiki's Planet Watch and Conservation Station to Reopen Spring 2019


Bizarre!  Going seasonal --> closing permanently --> reopening soon

Is it at all possible that they could have been this indecisive about this, or just gotten communication wrong?  They did have a "Disney spokesperson" quoted in an article about the closure... Odd.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Bizarre!  Going seasonal --> closing permanently --> reopening soon
> 
> Is it at all possible that they could have been this indecisive about this, or just gotten communication wrong?  They did have a "Disney spokesperson" quoted in an article about the closure... Odd.


I’m thinking they never had a definitive decision made and info was being leaked out before a definitive decision was made.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


>



Puts puny little Kali River Rapids (the most disappointing ride at WDW, IMO) to shame! Definitely need to wear a bathing suit or clothes that dry quickly!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

MommaBerd said:


> Puts puny little Kali River Rapids (the most disappointing ride at WDW, IMO) to shame! Definitely need to wear a bathing suit or clothes that dry quickly!


That drop is awesome.

I feel like while Universal's Popeye and Bluto's Bilge-Rat Barges is similar to Kali River Rapids it seems to get people soaked on a higher percentage (that's just my opinion). But SeaWorlds? That looks like they had the rapids stronger and that drop? What a cool way of doing it (rock wall).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Oh come on guys, your better than this.
> 
> Clearly the name should be_ Bibbidi Bobbidi Brew._
> 
> And you better add the Kungaloosh they serve at Tiffins to the menu.



Also found they now serve it at the drink stand near Everest


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Springs parking garages getting new technology
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-springs-garages-will-get-new-parking-technology-system/



Interesting that they are ready to switch to a new vendor already.  The existing one definitely isn’t perfect (sometimes there are cars in sports it marks as open) but must be more than that to spend all this money


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


>



By the looks of this video, this looks like a really fun rapids ride. Good theming, a really unique and cool lift system, and it looks thrilling. I'm very impressed by this!


----------



## BigRed98

MommaBerd said:


> Puts puny little Kali River Rapids (the most disappointing ride at WDW, IMO) to shame! Definitely need to wear a bathing suit or clothes that dry quickly!



I really like the theming of Kali River Rapids but it's very tame compared to the looks of Infinity Falls. Kali also feels much shorter than Infinity Falls but I'm not sure if that's true.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigRed98 said:


> I really like the theming of Kali River Rapids but it's very tame compared to the looks of Infinity Falls. Kali also feels much shorter than Infinity Falls but I'm not sure if that's true.


I've honestly never gotten Kali... the most anti-climactic ride I've been on, outside of one of the Potter rides in Universal Hollywood.  Nothing much happens, and then I'm soaked to the bone.  Fun.  :-/


----------



## BigRed98

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I've honestly never gotten Kali... the most anti-climactic ride I've been on, outside of one of the Potter rides in Universal Hollywood.  Nothing much happens, and then I'm soaked to the bone.  Fun.  :-/



The ride is about illegal logging that's destroying animal habitats and harming nature. I can understand that the message can be lost if not paying close attention.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Hong Kong castle update
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/09/photo...uty-castle-transformation-summer-2018-update/


This project fascinated me. Basically them admitting they didn’t fully flesh out that park upon inception and trying to make their icon more appealing


----------



## OKW Lover

umichigan10 said:


> This project fascinated me. Basically them admitting they didn’t fully flesh out that park upon inception and trying to make their icon more appealing


Possibly.  Or, they had just decided to copy the Disneyland castle without thinking about the impact of the mountains behind the castle.  I know I was a bit disappointed when I say that castle.  Its not as big an issue at DL because there really isn't a lot of background stuff to affect the forced perspective.  In Hong Kong, the mountains are pretty close and they just dwarf the castle.


----------



## bbmassey

BigRed98 said:


> The ride is about illegal logging that's destroying animal habitats and harming nature. I can understand that the message can be lost if not paying close attention.



That is a large part of the problem in my mind.  The ride is far to "preachy" for it's lack of excitement.  There is no big buildup, no suspense, and it trolls along compared to many other rides of similar type.  It is one of the biggest letdowns in any park in my mind.  I would love to see a drastic reimagining of the ride.  Tone down the message a tad and wrench up the excitement.


----------



## Sweettears

I think that if they ever were to do a reimagining of the ride they would basically have to tear the whole thing down and start from scratch. If true I highly doubt that will happen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> This project fascinated me. Basically them admitting they didn’t fully flesh out that park upon inception and trying to make their icon more appealing





OKW Lover said:


> Possibly.  Or, they had just decided to copy the Disneyland castle without thinking about the impact of the mountains behind the castle.  I know I was a bit disappointed when I say that castle.  Its not as big an issue at DL because there really isn't a lot of background stuff to affect the forced perspective.  In Hong Kong, the mountains are pretty close and they just dwarf the castle.



The park is a pretty similar copy to the original Disneyland (obviously some differences and then they added the minilands)

I think part of the issue also is now with Shanghai they are feeling a bit left out and that hurt attendance (which already wasn’t great) ... and they are just feeling a bit of Castle envy to it and want to bring more attention to the park

I actually liked how the castle looked against the mountains - almost made it more “realistic” to me that it was set in a spot of nature like a real castle


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigRed98 said:


> The ride is about illegal logging that's destroying animal habitats and harming nature. I can understand that the message can be lost if not paying close attention.


Message or not, I find the ride to be entirely anti-climactic and not worth waiting for -- for me.  My husband loves it because he gets soaked in million-degree weather in August.  To each his own!


----------



## AurumPunzel

bbmassey said:


> That is a large part of the problem in my mind.  The ride is far to "preachy" for it's lack of excitement.  There is no big buildup, no suspense, and it trolls along compared to many other rides of similar type.  It is one of the biggest letdowns in any park in my mind.  I would love to see a drastic reimagining of the ride.  Tone down the message a tad and wrench up the excitement.


Seconded. Apart from the palm oil trade and pockets of deforestation problems in developing countries, logging is no longer as huge a problem as it was back when the 'treehugger' generation of environmentalists campaigned heavily against deforestation, particularly to make single-use paper products. Thanks to woodland conservation, responsible forestry schemes and eco-labels, not to mention recycling, many woodland in the West is now preserved for generations to come.


----------



## Sweettears

It’s been awhile since I paid attention to the story but I thought the story was in reference to the illegal harvesting of hardwoods in Asia.


----------



## skier_pete

bbmassey said:


> That is a large part of the problem in my mind.  The ride is far to "preachy" for it's lack of excitement.  There is no big buildup, no suspense, and it trolls along compared to many other rides of similar type.  It is one of the biggest letdowns in any park in my mind.  I would love to see a drastic reimagining of the ride.  Tone down the message a tad and wrench up the excitement.



While I agree that Kali is a big letdown. (One single moment of excitement - the drop - and a whole lot of not much else. I don't think the problem is the theme, it's the lack of excitement around it. They should have made it so the loggers cause your raft to divert from the path, and then you go through a bunch of rapids FIRST, before you go over the drop, not just the drop.  Unfortunately two things prevent them from "fixing" this ride. (1) The extreme expense of re-routing a flume ride - would not be unlike saying "let's reroute a roller coaster" only even harder and (2) the ride ALWAYS has a line, so there's just as much motivation for Disney to make changes as there is for them to fix the Yeti. (And seeing as how the Yeti fix is ten times simpler and has been sitting on the back burner for 10+ years...that means none.)


----------



## Farro

So I'm in the minority, but I always loved Kali. It's gorgeous to look at, love the sound effects and I've never gotten wetter on a ride. Soaked to the bone.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> So I'm in the minority, but I always loved Kali. It's gorgeous to look at, love the sound effects and I've never gotten wetter on a ride. Soaked to the bone.


I like Kali's theming better than Popeye and Bluto's Bilge-Rat Barges honestly and it's more all the incorporation they've done with the landscape the overall theme,etc but I prefer the actual ride more on Popeye and Bluto's Bilge-Rat Barges than Kali.

I actually looked into it more and most seem to agree that Universal's ride gets you wetter- TP says: "The rapids are rougher and more interesting, and the ride longer, than Animal Kingdom’s similar Kali River Rapids. And unlike Disney's rapids, which occasionally let lucky riders off with just a misting, it's impossible to experience the Bilge-Rat Barges without getting soaked."

One thing I do like is that for if a person loves to go on water rides there are 3 of them in IOA right by each other.


----------



## disneygirlsng

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I like Kali's theming better than Popeye and Bluto's Bilge-Rat Barges honestly and it's more all the incorporation they've done with the landscape the overall theme,etc but I prefer the actual ride more on Popeye and Bluto's Bilge-Rat Barges than Kali.
> 
> I actually looked into it more and most seem to agree that Universal's ride gets you wetter- TP says: "The rapids are rougher and more interesting, and the ride longer, than Animal Kingdom’s similar Kali River Rapids. And unlike Disney's rapids, which occasionally let lucky riders off with just a misting, it's impossible to experience the Bilge-Rat Barges without getting soaked."
> 
> One thing I do like is that for if a person loves to go on water rides there are 3 of them in IOA right by each other.


I agree. I feel like with Kali it's more hit or miss. Some people do get drenched, but I've walked off that ride at times with just a few drops. With Popeye there's really no way of getting around every single person being completely soaked. Then of course as you said, I can then go get even more soaked on Dudley Do Right and Jurassic Park right after. Somehow it increases the worth of getting wet when there are 3 great rides to get wet on opposed to just one lol.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

disneygirlsng said:


> I agree. I feel like with Kali it's more hit or miss. Some people do get drenched, but I've walked off that ride at times with just a few drops. With Popeye there's really no way of getting around every single person being completely soaked. Then of course as you said, I can then go get even more soaked on Dudley Do Right and Jurassic Park right after. *Somehow it increases the worth of getting wet when there are 3 great rides to get wet on opposed to just one lol.*


For sure! Actually we skipped Kali last September as we didn't feel like the chance of getting wet and Splash was down for refurb. While I know Splash is at MK and Kali is at AK it just didn't feel like a "ride a water ride" kind of trip for the WDW portion this time around.

We opted to wait and do all 3 at IOA back to back and then afterwards dried off as much as we could just outside the splash zone at Jurassic Park River Adventure people watching which was really relaxing and fun and then had some QS for a late lunch. We started on the Bilge-Rat Barges and got soaked, got even more soaked on Dudley Do-Right and because we were sitting in the very back we didn't get all that wet on Jurassic Park. It was a blast though 

*Sorry to go off track on the thread --back to regular programming*


----------



## umichigan10

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I like Kali's theming better than Popeye and Bluto's Bilge-Rat Barges honestly and it's more all the incorporation they've done with the landscape the overall theme,etc but I prefer the actual ride more on Popeye and Bluto's Bilge-Rat Barges than Kali.
> 
> I actually looked into it more and most seem to agree that Universal's ride gets you wetter- TP says: "The rapids are rougher and more interesting, and the ride longer, than Animal Kingdom’s similar Kali River Rapids. And unlike Disney's rapids, which occasionally let lucky riders off with just a misting, it's impossible to experience the Bilge-Rat Barges without getting soaked."
> 
> One thing I do like is that for if a person loves to go on water rides there are 3 of them in IOA right by each other.





disneygirlsng said:


> I agree. I feel like with Kali it's more hit or miss. Some people do get drenched, but I've walked off that ride at times with just a few drops. With Popeye there's really no way of getting around every single person being completely soaked. Then of course as you said, I can then go get even more soaked on Dudley Do Right and Jurassic Park right after. Somehow it increases the worth of getting wet when there are 3 great rides to get wet on opposed to just one lol.



Kalis fun but gotta give popeye the nod for actual ride experience. I also see videos of grizzlie river run in California and realize how hosed we got for ride length with kali


----------



## umichigan10

*News
*
Don’t know if that has been posted but saw this on the DIS Facebook page http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-wars-announced-for-disneyland-paris-in-2019/

Seems like an odd choice to project a Star Wars show on their ToT, by probably not many other options currently in that park


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> *News
> *
> Don’t know if that has been posted but saw this on the DIS Facebook page http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...-wars-announced-for-disneyland-paris-in-2019/
> 
> Seems like an odd choice to project a Star Wars show on their ToT, by probably not many other options currently in that park


Yes I posted the article from the DPB. 

They do all sorts of projections on their ToT. This wouldn't be the first time they did a Star Wars show on it too.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Yes I posted the article from the DPB.
> 
> They do all sorts of projections on their ToT. This wouldn't be the first time they did a Star Wars show on it too.


Yeah I only skimmed this and the previous page I think. That’s interesting though; I’m definitely out of the loop on a lot of the happenings in the foreign parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 LiveTrends Kiosks Closing on Monday, October 1 at Disney Springs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Some photos of sets to be used in upcoming Live Action Star Wars series ... definitely has a look of Tatooine 

https://makingstarwars.net/2018/09/...ction-series-location-in-southern-california/


----------



## Farro

So, late to the game again, but we just watched Solo - we loved it! We thought it was a lot of fun and the kid who play Han was great.

And for any child of the 70/80s who remembers the Cosby Show, don't tell me Lando's shirt didn't remind you of a Gordon Gartrell!!!


----------



## JaxDad

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> For sure! Actually we skipped Kali last September as we didn't feel like the chance of getting wet and Splash was down for refurb. While I know Splash is at MK and Kali is at AK it just didn't feel like a "ride a water ride" kind of trip for the WDW portion this time around.
> 
> We opted to wait and do all 3 at IOA back to back and then afterwards dried off as much as we could just outside the splash zone at Jurassic Park River Adventure people watching which was really relaxing and fun and then had some QS for a late lunch. We started on the Bilge-Rat Barges and got soaked, got even more soaked on Dudley Do-Right and because we were sitting in the very back we didn't get all that wet on Jurassic Park. It was a blast though
> 
> *Sorry to go off track on the thread --back to regular programming*


We do the opposite. We walk to IOA from Royal Pacific in the late aternoon after a quick change to bathing suits, rash guards and flip-flops. We start at Jurassic Park, ride it a couple times with the magic of Express Pass, and get a little wet. We than move to Dudley Do-Right, ride it 3-4 times, and get very wet. (Thematically, there is not much to the ride, but it is still one of my favorites. The drop is awesome.) Then it is on to Popeye's, where we know we will get soaked! We ride it 3-4 times, totally laughing our heads off as we and our fellow passengers get drenched by the rapids and waterfalls. Then we walk back to Royal Pacific and jump in the pool or hot tub, depending on the temperature. Great way to end a theme park day before heading to City Walk for dinner.

ETA: I plan to be at SW on 20 October and can't wait to ride Infinity Falls!


----------



## rteetz

Happy Birthday to the Magic Kingdom, Epcot, and several other aspects of Walt Disney World!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Major update to My Disney Experience ahead of ticket changes 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/myma...experience-site-debuts-at-disneyworld.com.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Old Port Royale nears completion 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...pletion-at-disneys-caribbean-beach-resort.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney Vans celebrating Mickeys 90th

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/new-vans-x-disney-collection-releasing-in-celebration-of-mickeys-90th/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jake meet and greet at DHS ending Oct. 7th

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/jake-from...reet-at-hollywood-studios-ending-october-7th/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Get Star Wars buttons at Disneyland Oct. 7th

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ns-available-at-disneyland-park-on-october-7/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Earl of Sandwich will not reopen as planned at Disneyland today 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/earl-of-sandwich-returns-to-the-disneyland-resort-on-october-1/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

https://micechat.com/207574-disneyland-photo-updates-fall-into-construction-walls/


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Major update to My Disney Experience ahead of ticket changes
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/myma...experience-site-debuts-at-disneyworld.com.htm


  LOL - I think that article summed it up well in one sentence, 'this updated site looks to be the first step in helping guests navigate the increased complexity of the ticket purchasing process.'

I will say I found the updated site earlier this morning and am enjoying the new design.  Sleek and easy to use.  A lot more intuitive, especially for the first time guest!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New open edition Spaceship Earth Magicband 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...traction-gets-its-own-open-edition-magicband/


----------



## tlmadden73

scrappinginontario said:


> LOL - I think that article summed it up well in one sentence, 'this updated site looks to be the first step in helping guests navigate the increased complexity of the ticket purchasing process.'
> 
> I will say I found the updated site earlier this morning and am enjoying the new design.  Sleek and easy to use.  A lot more intuitive, especially for the first time guest!


Agree, but like I said in another thread -- it seems to have lost the ability to see your friends/family plans.  The calendar view (on PC) used to show your plans as well as any friends and family plans that day. I am sure that was confusing to a lot, but there needs to be a way to see other people's plans, right?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New open edition Spaceship Earth Magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...traction-gets-its-own-open-edition-magicband/


It's funny... some of the newer styles look like ones fans made on Magic Your Band...


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New open edition Spaceship Earth Magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...traction-gets-its-own-open-edition-magicband/


Where was this two weeks ago...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

scrappinginontario said:


> LOL - I think that article summed it up well in one sentence, 'this updated site looks to be the first step in helping guests navigate the increased complexity of the ticket purchasing process.'
> 
> I will say I found the updated site earlier this morning and am enjoying the new design.  Sleek and easy to use.  A lot more intuitive, especially for the first time guest!


I can see it being more intuitive for newbies.  I don't think I'd call it sleek, though...  My current plans would print over FIFTEEN PAGES!  They need a print view, and they need to bring back the "My Reservations" option that grouped them by type (hotel, ADR, FP).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can see it being more intuitive for newbies.  I don't think I'd call it sleek, though...  My current plans would print over FIFTEEN PAGES!  They need a print view, and they need to bring back the "My Reservations" option that grouped them by type (hotel, ADR, FP).




I am old school - and my "print view" will be what I set up in my excel spreadsheet .... but agree, over 15 pages is ridiculous (and shouldn't be *that* hard of a feature to add)

I more use the app for checking things in the park and for changing/making new FPs ... hopefully this update helps with that (last trip I'd say 80% of the time the app would freeze and/or crash for me)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am old school - and my "print view" will be what I set up in my excel spreadsheet .... but agree, over 15 pages is ridiculous (and shouldn't be *that* hard of a feature to add)
> 
> I more use the app for checking things in the park and for changing/making new FPs ... hopefully this update helps with that (last trip I'd say 80% of the time the app would freeze and/or crash for me)


Yeah... I agree... I always have my excel planning sheet, and end up adding our trip details to our joint family calendar for reference by the whole family while we're there.  Then I pull up MDE in park when I need to, to change something.  But I still like having a PDF "printed" as well as I check in, etc. -- some kind of backup.  But I'm increasingly doing that by having the PDF on my phone and iPad, so I guess it's just a matter of scrolling through 15 pages there!


----------



## rteetz

amalone1013 said:


> Where was this two weeks ago...


I may have to get this one myself...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Poster for upcoming Harry Potter attraction ... not really giving much away (I think we all knew it was a coaster in the woods


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am old school - and my "print view" will be what I set up in my excel spreadsheet .... but agree, over 15 pages is ridiculous (and shouldn't be *that* hard of a feature to add)
> 
> I more use the app for checking things in the park and for changing/making new FPs ... hopefully this update helps with that (last trip I'd say 80% of the time the app would freeze and/or crash for me)



I'm the same.  Always have a Word document on the go with a summary of our trip.  Haven't used the print function is a number of years but I'm sure others have.


----------



## danikoski

Farro said:


> So, late to the game again, but we just watched Solo - we loved it! We thought it was a lot of fun and the kid who play Han was great.



We too just watched it this weekend, and really enjoyed it. I totally liked the heist caper route of the movie. Some of it was predictable, but it still was fun. It felt like a space Western, which is how the original trilogy always felt to me as well. Chewie stole the movie, but I was fine with the actor for Han. I think it would have done loads better in the theatre if they had waited to release it in the fall.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
New Villains magicband 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/new-male-villains-magicband-on-black-base-color-released/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New overpass opens at MK October 16th

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/southbound-magic-kingdom-plaza-overpass-opening-october-16th/


----------



## Gusey

TheMaxRebo said:


> Poster for upcoming Harry Potter attraction ... not really giving much away (I think we all knew it was a coaster in the woods


Anybody recognise the building the rollercoaster is going through in front of Hogwarts, it looks like the one they are building, plus the pixies are finally making an appearance


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Club Penguin will be no more 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/disney-shutting-down-club-penguin-island-by-end-of-2018/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Poster for upcoming Harry Potter attraction ... not really giving much away (I think we all knew it was a coaster in the woods





Gusey said:


> Anybody recognise the building the rollercoaster is going through in front of Hogwarts, it looks like the one they are building, plus the pixies are finally making an appearance




So apparently Pottermore has pulled the image from their site ... so maybe more being revealed here than we thought (Pixies?)

As to that building might just be more of Hogsmeade as that is supposed to be the location - that and the Forbidden Forest


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> So apparently Pottermore has pulled the image from their site ... so maybe more being revealed here than we thought (Pixies?)
> 
> As to that building might just be more of Hogsmeade as that is supposed to be the location - that and the Forbidden Forest


It’s always weird when sites pull things. I mean it’s already out there now. People have seen it and saved it.


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> So apparently Pottermore has pulled the image from their site ... so maybe more being revealed here than we thought (Pixies?)
> 
> As to that building might just be more of Hogsmeade as that is supposed to be the location - that and the Forbidden Forest



What exactly is pottermore? Is it a Harry Potter fan site?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> What exactly is pottermore? Is it a Harry Potter fan site?



it's the official site that JK Rowlings started for fans and info about Harry Potter and some extra stuff too ... basically like the official community for Potter fans that Rowlings put out herself


----------



## soniam

tlmadden73 said:


> Agree, but like I said in another thread -- it seems to have lost the ability to see your friends/family plans.  The calendar view (on PC) used to show your plans as well as any friends and family plans that day. I am sure that was confusing to a lot, but there needs to be a way to see other people's plans, right?



You can still see your friends & family plans if you select "My Disney Experience" on the top right and then scroll way down. Way too much white space now


----------



## tlmadden73

soniam said:


> You can still see your friends & family plans if you select "My Disney Experience" on the top right and then scroll way down. Way too much white space now



Not seeing it .. When I do that .. All I see are my plans .. (this upcoming Nov trip and a 2019 trip), but I see none of my friends/family plans such as my cousin's family for November and my sister's family for March 2019.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlmadden73 said:


> Not seeing it .. When I do that .. All I see are my plans .. (this upcoming Nov trip and a 2019 trip), but I see none of my friends/family plans such as my cousin's family for November and my sister's family for March 2019.


  Are you going on these trips with them?  Possibly they've tightened up security so that if you're not listed as a guest on a trip that you can no longer see the details of their trips?

I will say I used to link up many people I helped book trips for as friends on MDE until I started see details of friend's trips that they were booking on their own.  Felt uncomfortable seeing that information as they were booking it completely one their own and probably had no idea their information was showing up on my account.

Just a thought....


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Club Penguin will be no more
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/disney-shutting-down-club-penguin-island-by-end-of-2018/



Shame. My kids used to love CP. Classic case of "leave well enough alone". They never should have shut down the original version to replace it with a mobile-only version. They should have improved and re-invigorated the original instead.


----------



## soniam

tlmadden73 said:


> Not seeing it .. When I do that .. All I see are my plans .. (this upcoming Nov trip and a 2019 trip), but I see none of my friends/family plans such as my cousin's family for November and my sister's family for March 2019.



I see my family, but they don't have their own accounts. That's probably the difference. I wonder if the viewing/security options got reset. When you first became friends with someone, each person needs to select the settings. Maybe see if your cousin can change her settings, so that you can view her plans. I have no idea where to control these settings anymore though.


----------



## soniam

@tlmadden73 Go to "Friends & Family" from the MDE tab. You can control what your friends can see of you from there. Maybe your cousin needs to change that. My only friends plan was set to shared plans only, but that may have been what it was always set to.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
The Voices of Liberty, a singing group that perform inside the American Adventure at EPCOT, have just debuted a new song! That song is "This Is Me" from the Greatest Showman! Check out one of their performances daily, and you might have the opportunity to hear this awesome arrangement.

Video was recorded by a friend of mine.


----------



## Moliphino

tlmadden73 said:


> Not seeing it .. When I do that .. All I see are my plans .. (this upcoming Nov trip and a 2019 trip), but I see none of my friends/family plans such as my cousin's family for November and my sister's family for March 2019.



I can see my parents' reservations for their trip at the same time as mine (they're in the My Planning Party at the top of the page). I also can't even go to the My Family & Friends page, I just get "*This page isn’t working disneyworld.disney.go.com* is currently unable to handle this request".


----------



## tlmadden73

scrappinginontario said:


> Are you going on these trips with them?  Possibly they've tightened up security so that if you're not listed as a guest on a trip that you can no longer see the details of their trips?
> 
> I will say I used to link up many people I helped book trips for as friends on MDE until I started see details of friend's trips that they were booking on their own.  Felt uncomfortable seeing that information as they were booking it completely one their own and probably had no idea their information was showing up on my account.
> 
> Just a thought....


Sorta, We are going to WDW at the same time and crossing over a few days (they are arriving days before us), but have separate MDE accounts, separate plans (except one combined dinner reservation at Ohana - which I can no longer even see on my plans - because they made the reservation). 

I am sure this isn't a unique situation, but seems awful now for planning together. 

Even though I am technically on a dinner reservation at Ohana with them, MDE doesn't show any indication that I will be doing that -- because my MDE account did not make that reservation. That seems flawed.


----------



## tlmadden73

Moliphino said:


> I can see my parents' reservations for their trip at the same time as mine (they're in the My Planning Party at the top of the page). I also can't even go to the My Family & Friends page, I just get "*This page isn’t working disneyworld.disney.go.com* is currently unable to handle this request".


I see my parents reservation for this upcoming trip as well ..but they are under my MDE account, they don't have their own account.

I simply now cannot see my cousin's plans.. anywhere ... including the dinner reservation at Ohana that my family is on. They made the reservation, but now my MDE account shows no indication that I am part of a dinner reservation there.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I agree.  If you are linked to the dining reservation, it's a shame that it no longer shows up on your MDE account too.  If you're on the DDP it helps you see at a glance how many dining reservations you have.  You can add it as a note on your account but I agree, it's not the same as having it display as an actual reservation, even if you have no control over the reservation.


----------



## tlmadden73

scrappinginontario said:


> I agree.  If you are linked to the dining reservation, it's a shame that it no longer shows up on your MDE account too.  If you're on the DDP it helps you see at a glance how many dining reservations you have.  You can add it as a note on your account but I agree, it's not the same as having it display as an actual reservation, even if you have no control over the reservation.


I figured it out.

I guess this "cleaned" things up -- and you can ONLY see Friends/family plans if you SHARE at least one reservation (ADR or FP) with them. My cousin didn't officially add my family to the combined Ohana reservation. It was just her and 15 "guests". 

Once she linked my family to that reservation the system knows we are planning together and NOW I see ALL their plans (even ones we aren't sharing) and all MY plans. (Which makes that massive "MY plans" page even longer .. heh). 

Previously I could see their plans, even if we don't have a combined reservation. 

Still .. makes it challenging, because on all my other multi-family trips we each had our own plans in MDE, but would just plan things around the same time (because you could see the other person's plans!)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Dreamers Academy Goes on the Road to Encourage Pursuing Dreams As Deadline To Apply For the Mentoring 2019 Program Approaches


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New ‘Inside Disney Parks’ – Best of Halloween at Disney Parks


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> The Voices of Liberty, a singing group that perform inside the American Adventure at EPCOT, have just debuted a new song! That song is "This Is Me" from the Greatest Showman! Check out one of their performances daily, and you might have the opportunity to hear this awesome arrangement.
> 
> Video was recorded by a friend of mine.




So that is definitely not my favorite song form that soundtrack (not that I don't like it - just like others more) ... but that is a *great* arrangement of it


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Cast costumes at Dinosaur 

https://t.co/JJuelYbNzK?amp=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Vanessa Hudgens and Jordan Fisher to Host ‘Hocus Pocus’ 25th Anniversary Reunion Special on FreeForm on October 20th at 8:15 ET

https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...ns-jordan-fisher-to-host-hocus-pocus-reunion/


----------



## crazy4wdw

Refillable mugs purchased at either Animal Kingdom Lodge or Coronado Springs will also work at either Disney water park.  Wonder why these were the only resorts selected for this offer?

*Edit:*  I guess these resorts were selected because of the construction at Coronado and the pool rehab at AKL?

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/10/refillable-mugs-purchased-at-select.html


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UPDATE: Reedy Creek Comments on New Disney Springs Garage System


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 PHOTOS: Crews Get Ready to Demolish Tennis Courts by Disney's Fantasia Gardens


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 New Seasonal Play Pass Allows Guests to “Test Drive” a LEGOLAND Annual Pass


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UPDATE: Earl of Sandwich NOW OPEN in Downtown Disney!


----------



## iamfathom

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> The Voices of Liberty, a singing group that perform inside the American Adventure at EPCOT, have just debuted a new song! That song is "This Is Me" from the Greatest Showman! Check out one of their performances daily, and you might have the opportunity to hear this awesome arrangement.
> 
> Video was recorded by a friend of mine.


Initially I found it odd that they would be singing a song from a non-Disney movie, but I've just realised it's a 20th Century Fox movie, so I'm wondering if this is why, is this one of the first instances of Disney using something from 20th Century Fox?  Or do Voices of Liberty often sing non- Disney songs? I don't know much about them.


----------



## Mattimation

iamfathom said:


> Initially I found it odd that they would be singing a song from a non-Disney movie, but I've just realised it's a 20th Century Fox movie, so I'm wondering if this is why, is this one of the first instances of Disney using something from 20th Century Fox?  Or do Voices of Liberty often sing non- Disney songs? I don't know much about them.



I don't know about the Voices of Liberty specifically, but songs from non-Disney musicals have been heard around the park for a while, haven't they? They've been playing some songs from "Hello Dolly" on Mainstreet since I think opening day, though I did just realize that is also becoming a Disney Movie now.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

iamfathom said:


> Initially I found it odd that they would be singing a song from a non-Disney movie, but I've just realised it's a 20th Century Fox movie, so I'm wondering if this is why, is this one of the first instances of Disney using something from 20th Century Fox?  Or do Voices of Liberty often sing non- Disney songs? I don't know much about them.


The Voices of Liberty do sing several Disney songs. The ones that come to mind are:

- "When You Wish Upon A Star"
- "A Dream Is A Wish Your Heart Makes"
- Friend Medley - "You've Got A Friend In Me/Friend Like Me"
- "Let It Go" (If you are lucky. It is more rare at this point).
- "Seize the Day"

The Voices of Liberty mostly sing American folk music/Patriotic music. That is the bulk of their repertoire. However, they do sing songs from a couple different non-Disney musicals:

- "You'll Never Walk Alone" from Carousel
- "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" from Wizard of Oz

They also sing songs from other artists like:

- "You Raise Me Up" by Josh Groban (Also, more on the rare side).

I assume they need permission to sing these songs in order to perform them. I do know the bulk of their music is written or arranged by two people so it is probably pretty easy to obtain permission to perform songs like this.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Reservations Now Open for Sebastian’s Bistro at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BREAKING: Stitch’s Great Escape at the Magic Kingdom Will Not Return, Attraction Already Dismantled


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Stitch’s Great Escape at the Magic Kingdom Will Not Return, Attraction Already Dismantled



I still miss Alien Encounter. Scared the you know what out of me!


----------



## rteetz

September Disney Rumor Round Up

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/disney-rumor-round-up-september-2018/


----------



## only hope

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> - "Let It Go" (If you are lucky. It is more rare at this point.



Unlucky from my point of view 

I love The Greatest Showman soundtrack but I think it, and all Disney/ip/modern songs are out of character for the Voices of Liberty. It really jars with the time period we’re supposed to be in.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS - Castle Dreamlight installation nears completion at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## andyw715

TheMaxRebo said:


> Poster for upcoming Harry Potter attraction ... not really giving much away (I think we all knew it was a coaster in the woods



I read somewhere that it is supposed to be  Hagrid coaster.  Motorcycle and side cars.


----------



## Iowamomof4

only hope said:


> Unlucky from my point of view
> 
> I love The Greatest Showman soundtrack but I think it, and all Disney/ip/modern songs are out of character for the Voices of Liberty. It really jars with the time period we’re supposed to be in.



I kind of had that thought as I was watching the video. It felt a bit out of place, though they performed it beautifully.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyw715 said:


> I read somewhere that it is supposed to be  Hagrid coaster.  Motorcycle and side cars.



that's one of the leading rumors out there


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Looks like PizzeRizzo may really be closing 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/pizzerizzo-closing-later-this-month-will-operate-seasonally-in-2019/


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Looks like PizzeRizzo may really be closing
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/pizzerizzo-closing-later-this-month-will-operate-seasonally-in-2019/



Oh, that makes me sad. Our last visit was right after it had opened. I really enjoyed eating and looking out over Muppets Courtyard. It was a great location!


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Stitch’s Great Escape at the Magic Kingdom Will Not Return, Attraction Already Dismantled



YEAH


----------



## Mr. lncredible

Just got my rejection letter for the Moms panel. How will I sleep at night?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Junior facade removed at DHS

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...cade-demolition-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## AGoofykindagirl

only hope said:


> Unlucky from my point of view
> 
> I love The Greatest Showman soundtrack but I think it, and all Disney/ip/modern songs are out of character for the Voices of Liberty. It really jars with the time period we’re supposed to be in.



I agree. It feels like it moves you out of the theme of Historic U.S. I know I’m getting old, but I truly enjoy when they sing the old folk songs- “Shenendoah” and “The Battle Hymn of the Republic”. I don’t mind a little more recent (“God Bless America”), but Colonial costumes just don’t harken “Let It Go” or “This Is Me”, even though they are done very well. (Just my opinion.)


----------



## OKW Lover

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The Voices of Liberty mostly sing American folk music/Patriotic music.


Those that like Voices of Liberty should look for music by Voctave.  Many of the VoL members are part of that group.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Reservations Now Open for Sebastian’s Bistro at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort



Lotta crab on the menu for a restaurant that has a crab as a supposed proprietor ...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Old Port Royale opens Oct. 8th along with names changes to some of the islands 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...ober-8-along-with-changes-to-island-names.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> Lotta crab on the menu for a restaurant that has a crab as a supposed proprietor ...



you gotta thin the herd, mon


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mr. lncredible said:


> Just got my rejection letter for the Moms panel. How will I sleep at night?



Just keep reading the letter over and over....


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> you gotta thin the heard, mon


----------



## soniam

Keels said:


> Lotta crab on the menu for a restaurant that has a crab as a supposed proprietor ...



People seem to like the edgier characters/the villains. Maybe they are trying to position Sebastian as an evil cannibal


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Old Port Royale opens Oct. 8th along with names changes to some of the islands
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...ober-8-along-with-changes-to-island-names.htm



it says

_"Also on October 8, the existing entrance on Buena Vista Drive will close, and the new entrance on Victory Way near to Art of Animation will be the primary entrance for cars and buses."_

Is that move permanent or are they redoing the original entrance?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> it says
> 
> _"Also on October 8, the existing entrance on Buena Vista Drive will close, and the new entrance on Victory Way near to Art of Animation will be the primary entrance for cars and buses."_
> 
> Is that move permanent or are they redoing the original entrance?


I believe this is permanent.


----------



## MommaBerd

Candlelady said:


> I still miss Alien Encounter. Scared the you know what out of me!



My pastor - who is a huge Disney fan - actually referenced this attraction in his sermon on Sunday!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I believe this is permanent.



That is interesting.  So is the new entrance where the buses used to leave out onto Victory Way just south of Jamaica or did they put a new entrance somewhere else?   And I guess the old entrance will be for the Riv?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> That is interesting.  So is the new entrance where the buses used to leave out onto Victory Way just south of Jamaica or did they put a new entrance somewhere else?   And I guess the old entrance will be for the Riv?


I’m not too familiar with CBR so I can’t speak for sure.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I’m not too familiar with CBR so I can’t speak for sure.



My fam only stayed there once and quickly went back to POFQ once it reopened.  It was closed down after 911 so the next trip was at Caribbean.  For some reason, I still just remember it being hot and not near as pretty of landscaping.  Not a bad experience by any means, just preferred the quiet, finely kept POFQ.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mobile Ordering Now Available at More Disneyland Resort Quick-Service Food Locations


----------



## mcd2745

Tigger's ally said:


> That is interesting.  So is the new entrance where the buses used to leave out onto Victory Way just south of Jamaica or did they put a new entrance somewhere else?   And I guess the old entrance will be for the Riv?



That would make sense. I'm sure they'll be getting rid of the Customs House and its parking lot soon and the entrance for Riviera will likely go through that area.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Universe of Energy Solar Panels Being Removed for Guardians of the Galaxy Roller Coaster at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line Highlights Bermuda as the Disney Magic Prepares for its First Visit


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Universe of Energy Solar Panels Being Removed for Guardians of the Galaxy Roller Coaster at Epcot



Being 54, these type of changes affect my nostalgia more than most. I mean I remember that building from when I was much younger.  Will miss the look that I had grown so accustomed too.  Glad it will be used again for many more years in a totally different way.  Progress.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Tatooine Traders Update 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...raders-unveiled-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Being 54, these type of changes affect my nostalgia more than most. I mean I remember that building from when I was much younger.  Will miss the look that I had grown so accustomed too.  Glad it will be used again for many more years in a totally different way.  Progress.


Yeah, the exterior should remain structurally the same. The solar panels obviously are being removed and the outside will be a different color but it should have that same shape we know and love.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Snack and soda prices rise at Walt Disney World

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/bottled-soda-snack-prices-rise-mickey-pretzel-now-7/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney/Kate Spade collection

https://style.disney.com/fashion/2018/10/02/kate-spade-new-york-disney-parks/?cmp=smc|1813046161


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah, the exterior should remain structurally the same. The solar panels obviously are being removed and the outside will be a different color but it should have that same shape we know and love.



Do we know if the solar panels are coming back?  seems like it would be silly to eliminate that as they have been putting in solar fields elsewhere


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do we know if the solar panels are coming back?  seems like it would be silly to eliminate that as they have been putting in solar fields elsewhere


I’m not sure. My guess would be no.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Junior facade removed at DHS
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...cade-demolition-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



This definitely seems like they are leaving much room for Change and it is intended to be only temporary


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Snack and soda prices rise at Walt Disney World
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/bottled-soda-snack-prices-rise-mickey-pretzel-now-7/



The churro increase hurts my heart. Nearly a 40% increase!


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do we know if the solar panels are coming back?  seems like it would be silly to eliminate that as they have been putting in solar fields elsewhere



I often wondered if these were actually in working condition.


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Snack and soda prices rise at Walt Disney World
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/bottled-soda-snack-prices-rise-mickey-pretzel-now-7/



Wow. I stopped buying Mickey Bars after they reached $4. I can buy two boxes of Dove bars at Publix BOGO for about $5. $5.75 for a single treat is ridiculous. Just seems downright greedy. The markup has got to be quite high, especially on fountain sodas. The other prices are too high too. This is why we very rarely buy snacks (or meals, or merchandise) at Disney. It’s a pain carrying an insulated bag around but I can’t afford their Florida annual pass price and their food/merch prices.


----------



## anomamatt

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Snack and soda prices rise at Walt Disney World
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/bottled-soda-snack-prices-rise-mickey-pretzel-now-7/




Now they can justify a big price increase to the dining plans.  because the value of snack credits just got a big boost...


----------



## SaharanTea

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Snack and soda prices rise at Walt Disney World
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/bottled-soda-snack-prices-rise-mickey-pretzel-now-7/



More now for a regular than it was for a large.  

Darth Vader continues to alter the deal.  No amount of praying has satiated his thirst.


----------



## unbanshee

Here's the original tweet of the price increases that wdwnt pulled the image from: https://twitter.com/rachelfaith97/status/1047191253044133889


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaharanTea said:


> More now for a regular than it was for a large.
> 
> Darth Vader continues to alter the deal.  No amount of praying has satiated his thirst.



pray he doesn't alter it further ..... though even if you pray he will alter it futhre


----------



## rafiki

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Tatooine Traders Update
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...raders-unveiled-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



The whole thing has a very temporary, unfinished look to me -- even the supposedly finished part.  I guess that's not surprising given that we expect a change to Star Tours after SWGE opens.


----------



## dlavender

anomamatt said:


> Now they can justify a big price increase to the dining plans.  because the value of snack credits just got a big boost...



Good call.  I wonder if data shows most snack purchases are done via magic band room charge or dining plan use.  This would empower such a large increase.


----------



## skier_pete

Snack/Soda price rises - this is where they really get you.

Though I could swear we were paying $3.50 for water already - but I just checked my receipts and confirmed that yes they were $3.00.  Guess I'm going to have to breakdown and carry my own water in a few weeks.


----------



## adelaster

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Snack and soda prices rise at Walt Disney World
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/bottled-soda-snack-prices-rise-mickey-pretzel-now-7/



Do we know how Disneyland prices compare? Are they going to do a similar increase?


----------



## Spaceguy55

Dole whips and such went up too...


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Snack and soda prices rise at Walt Disney World
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/bottled-soda-snack-prices-rise-mickey-pretzel-now-7/



 No.  Will not pay $3.50 for a bottle of water.  Will drag my cup with me and pester the quick service establishments for water and ice.  I'm not cheap, but I have my limits and this is it.   I drink up to 8 bottles of water a day.  That's $28 p/day.  Not gonna happen.


----------



## BigRed98

I recommend ordering cases of water/snacks from garden grocer or amazon and getting it shipped to your resort. We do this every trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Snack/Soda price rises - this is where they really get you.
> 
> Though I could swear we were paying $3.50 for water already - but I just checked my receipts and confirmed that yes they were $3.00.  Guess I'm going to have to breakdown and carry my own water in a few weeks.



We always do ... that is going to be one thing we will have to adjust to when we get to the point of not having a stroller - where to we put all our “stuff” (water, snacks, etc) - guess just more backpacks


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> We always do ... that is going to be one thing we will have to adjust to when we get to the point of not having a stroller - where to we put all our “stuff” (water, snacks, etc) - guess just more backpacks



Yeah - I'm normally a pack mule (camel?) with the water bottles, but in a few weeks when DW and I go, I wanted to have a "no bag" policy that allowed us to just walk in without having to go through the bag check. Still might do it, and just get QS water when we are thirsty. (It's sort of a amazing that you can still get free water.)


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigRed98 said:


> I recommend ordering cases of water/snacks from garden grocer or amazon and getting it shipped to your resort. We do this every trip.


We do this as well, but there’s no way we’re going to carry around enough water for four of us to drink all day in 100 degree weather. We start out the day with the bottles we bring in, then end up buying. Captive audience... like ball parks, movie theaters, etc. Ridiculous prices.


----------



## rteetz

Candlelady said:


> No.  Will not pay $3.50 for a bottle of water.  Will drag my cup with me and pester the quick service establishments for water and ice.  I'm not cheap, but I have my limits and this is it.   I drink up to 8 bottles of water a day.  That's $28 p/day.  Not gonna happen.


Just to point out at Lambeau Field water is $4.75 soda is $5.75.


----------



## BigRed98

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We do this as well, but there’s no way we’re going to carry around enough water for four of us to drink all day in 100 degree weather. We start out the day with the bottles we bring in, then end up buying. Captive audience... like ball parks, movie theaters, etc. Ridiculous prices.



Were a family of 4 as well and we bring 2 backpacks with 5 water bottles in each bag and take turns carrying it. It is heavy especially in beginning of day but we refuse to spend money on water. I rather spend my money on dole whips instead


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigRed98 said:


> Were a family of 4 as well and we bring 2 backpacks with 5 water bottles in each bag and take turns carrying it. It is heavy especially in beginning of day but we refuse to spend money on water. I rather spend my money on dole whips instead


Well, I'm with you on the dole whips...


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Just to point out at Lambeau Field water is $4.75 soda is $5.75.



But how much is a Lambeau Field Dole Whip?


----------



## Sweettears

********** said:


> Yeah - I'm normally a pack mule (camel?) with the water bottles, but in a few weeks when DW and I go, I wanted to have a "no bag" policy that allowed us to just walk in without having to go through the bag check. Still might do it, and just get QS water when we are thirsty. (It's sort of a amazing that you can still get free water.)


Don’t say it too loudly.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> But how much is a Lambeau Field Dole Whip?


I’m thinking the equivalent would be cheese curds which are like $8.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I’m thinking the equivalent would be cheese curds which are like $8.



Too rich for my blood ...


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> Just to point out at Lambeau Field water is $4.75 soda is $5.75.



I don't even know what Lambeau field is.  And I can get a bottle of water for $.25 at Costco. 
Like I said, I'm not cheap, but this is one of those limits for me.  It's water!  They have nickeled and dimed me to where I am questioning every penny I give them and starting to feel ripped off.  I don't like that feeling as I love my Disney.  It's all the little things piled on top of one another.

I'm having a 10 minute rant about it and then I have to go back to planning my end of October visit.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Went to a fall festival at a farm today (it's the only farm in my large county, so huge captive audience - had to be over a 1000 people there at opening with all the field trips)...and I couldn't believe the prices...

$1.50 for a PBJ...$1.50 for a cold cheese sandwich...free apples and apple cider as part of my $6 "value day" ticket (and a free take home pumpkin, too).  I had brought a picnic b/c I was ready for the "captive audience" prices, and I was floored how reasonable it was.  I ended up hitting the bakery for a 6 pack of fresh apple cider donuts and a gallon of apple cider ($6 and $9) b/c I felt like I wanted this farm to stay in business for a very, very long time...

PS - This is a long way of saying some businesses get that they are in business for families and their community...and some don't...


----------



## rteetz

Candlelady said:


> I don't even know what Lambeau field is.  And I can get a bottle of water for $.25 at Costco.
> Like I said, I'm not cheap, but this is one of those limits for me.  It's water!  They have nickeled and dimed me to where I am questioning every penny I give them and starting to feel ripped off.  I don't like that feeling as I love my Disney.  It's all the little things piled on top of one another.
> 
> I'm having a 10 minute rant about it and then I have to go back to planning my end of October visit.


Football stadium. Lots of people like to compare sports and concert venue pricing to Disney.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Just to point out at Lambeau Field water is $4.75 soda is $5.75.


We pay at least $6 at baseball stadiums for a small water bottle. It’s such a rip off. I usually try to being an unopened water since you are wlllwes to bring those in.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> We pay at least $6 at baseball stadiums for a small water bottle. It’s such a rip off. I usually try to being an unopened water since you are wlllwes to bring those in.


Yeah sports venues tend to be quite high on bottled beverages and alcohol. While $3.50 isn't great I would pay that before the $4.50+ at many sports venues.


----------



## only hope

********** said:


> (It's sort of a amazing that you can still get free water.)



During the hotter months (aka April-October), they’d probably rather give out free filtered water than have people be dehydrated because they don’t want to pay, didn’t pack water, and don’t like fountain water. 



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We do this as well, but there’s no way we’re going to carry around enough water for four of us to drink all day in 100 degree weather. We start out the day with the bottles we bring in, then end up buying. Captive audience... like ball parks, movie theaters, etc. Ridiculous prices.



All you need is one resuseable bottle per person  Tervis tumblers are fantastic; those double walls make a huge difference in how long the water stays cold. In the summer, I fill it with ice and then water, carry it in an insulated bag, and the ice doesn’t finish melting until early afternoon. We refill them at fountains or self-serve beverage stations as needed, like at Backlot Express.


----------



## buteraa

Candlelady said:


> I don't even know what Lambeau field is.  And I can get a bottle of water for $.25 at Costco.
> Like I said, I'm not cheap, but this is one of those limits for me.  It's water!  They have nickeled and dimed me to where I am questioning every penny I give them and starting to feel ripped off.  I don't like that feeling as I love my Disney.  It's all the little things piled on top of one another.
> 
> I'm having a 10 minute rant about it and then I have to go back to planning my end of October visit.


Not to mention pretty good churros for $1.00!


----------



## jade1

Did they stop giving out free water to drink?


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> Did they stop giving out free water to drink?


No


----------



## anomamatt

Candlelady said:


> It's water!



Just as an FYI: you can get free, filtered water from any QS location.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Sweettears said:


> Don’t say it too loudly.



If I’m not mistaken it’s a Florida (and California) law that they have to provide free water upon request so *hopefully* that stays the same. Although we have noticed that some locations insist on giving out the small cups inst ad of the large ones.


----------



## momabbate

rteetz said:


> I’m not too familiar with CBR so I can’t speak for sure.


Right now they have buses doing uturns to go out the way they come in. Freaked us out the first time.


----------



## osully

A Dasani bottled water at a movie theatre or fast food place where I live (Canada) is $3-4. It's awful. I just hate paying for water but my husband will never bring his own water bottle around. LOL that's gonna change on our next WDW trip!


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> Football stadium. Lots of people like to compare sports and concert venue pricing to Disney.



There's a huge difference between buying water at a sporting event that lasts a few hours and buying water at Disney for a week.  I'll be hitting up the QS more than ever this trip.  Oh well, Disney can do whatever it wants and I have to decide if it's worth the cost.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> It’s Time for Disney Parks Moms Panel Search 2019


Did you make it to Round 2?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

only hope said:


> All you need is one resuseable bottle per person  Tervis tumblers are fantastic; those double walls make a huge difference in how long the water stays cold. In the summer, I fill it with ice and then water, carry it in an insulated bag, and the ice doesn’t finish melting until early afternoon. We refill them at fountains or self-serve beverage stations as needed, like at Backlot Express.


I hear ya, but we just really want to travel light in the parks — especially in Aug when it’s so hot and carrying a backpack that much less comfortable. And I don’t want to mess with continually washing these things out on vacation. 

On top of the preference, I have neck/back issues that really become a problem if I carry around more than a small purse. It’s just not happening for us! We’ll pay their crazy prices - unfortunately.


----------



## rteetz

MIAMouseketeer said:


> Did you make it to Round 2?


I haven’t heard anything back so I’m guessing not. Did you?


----------



## dlavender

Looks like BOG is now serving alcohol at breakfast and lunch according to their menu....

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/be-our-guest-restaurant/menus/breakfast/

ETA:  Credit to @LSLS


----------



## merry_nbright

dlavender said:


> Looks like BOG is now serving alcohol at breakfast and lunch according to their menu....
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/be-our-guest-restaurant/menus/breakfast/



I might be alone in this but I CANNOT WAIT to have a BOG mimosa.


----------



## dlavender

merry_nbright said:


> I might be alone in this but I CANNOT WAIT to have a BOG mimosa.



I'm honestly surprised it took this long to expand it outside of dinner. 

They've done a ton of food and beverage updates under the radar, it seems.  

Lots of reports of increased prices property wide, along with this expanded alcohol offering.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I haven't used any of my QS beverages as an alcoholic beverage yet.  Would a BoG mimosa now count at a valid beverage with the DDP?


----------



## Moliphino

dlavender said:


> Looks like BOG is now serving alcohol at breakfast and lunch according to their menu....
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/be-our-guest-restaurant/menus/breakfast/
> 
> ETA:  Credit to @LSLS



Yesss, now I won't feel shorted when I have lunch there in December.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney streaming service will feature Ink and Paint documentaries 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...l-feature-docuseries-on-ink-paint-department/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney streaming service will feature Ink and Paint documentaries
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...l-feature-docuseries-on-ink-paint-department/




I am very excited for this ... not just this specific topic, but the idea of things like this being on the network.  new shows are great and all but special things that I think "die hard" fans (not to sound snobbish) will enjoy and appreciate I think give it a ton of added value

Might be a bad comparison, but I have the WWE network and they do a lot of documentary type series and are some of the best things on the network and a big thing that keeps me a subscriber (not the only or even main thing, but definitely brings added value in my mind)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Seeing reports (including from travel agents) that both Disney Cruise Line Hawaii cruises for 2020 are completely sold out

keep in mind booking only opened for Silver CC members today, so that means they completely sold out before even being open to the general public

(some space may open after the 3 day holding period ends and people release holds)

Guess there was demand for these


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seeing reports (including from travel agents) that both Disney Cruise Line Hawaii cruises for 2020 are completely sold out
> 
> keep in mind booking only opened for Silver CC members today, so that means they completely sold out before even being open to the general public
> 
> (some space may open after the 3 day holding period ends and people release holds)
> 
> Guess there was demand for these


I was expecting these cruises to book fast, but not this fast! 

I'm sure Disney Cruise Line has just checked off the box that says: "Keep a ship permanently on the west coast beginning 2021."


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I was expecting these cruises to book fast, but not this fast!
> 
> I'm sure Disney Cruise Line has just checked off the box that says: "Keep a ship permanently on the west coast beginning 2021."


I’m not sure they will do it permanently but definitely more frequently as the new ships come out.


----------



## hakepb

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do we know if the solar panels are coming back?  seems like it would be silly to eliminate that as they have been putting in solar fields elsewhere


I’d imagine those old panels were laughably inefficient by today’s standards (weren’t they a bunch of small round receptors).
But it’s still sad they removed them and not replaced.


----------



## only hope

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> If I’m not mistaken it’s a Florida (and California) law that they have to provide free water upon request so *hopefully* that stays the same. Although we have noticed that some locations insist on giving out the small cups inst ad of the large ones.



My friend insisted this was the case awhile back. I googled it yesterday (extensively) and could not find anything about free water at food establishments being a requirement anywhere in the States. A lot of results came up about the fairly new law in the U.K. requiring all establishments that sell alcohol to provide free water though- fyi to any world travelers out there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hakepb said:


> I’d imagine those old panels were laughably inefficient by today’s standards (weren’t they a bunch of small round receptors).
> But it’s still sad they removed them and not replaced.



Yeah, totally think the existing panels were not efficient - if they were working at all anymore.  Guess I should have stated more "will they install new solar panels to replace those removed, or leave them off?"


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, totally think the existing panels were not efficient - if they were working at all anymore.  Guess I should have stated more "will they install new solar panels to replace those removed, or leave them off?"


I'd assume they'd leave them off. Panels need maintenance, and Disney's solar bonafides are much more cost efficient over at Solar Mickey and the new area. I'd doubt those ones at UoE have done much of anything in decades unless they had been replaced, upgraded, cleaned, etc. on a regular basis. It used to be a neat idea just to slap a few panels somewhere, but it's not particularly effective in this day and age.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Research working on drones that spray paint

https://www.engadget.com/2018/10/03/disney-spray-painting-drone-replace-scaffolding/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walls are down around the new Polite Pig patio!


----------



## David Gardner

BigRed98 said:


> Were a family of 4 as well and we bring 2 backpacks with 5 water bottles in each bag and take turns carrying it. It is heavy especially in beginning of day but we refuse to spend money on water.



I've used a Camelbak, and I'm increasingly likely to do so again.


----------



## mcd2745

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seeing reports (including from travel agents) that both Disney Cruise Line Hawaii cruises for 2020 are completely sold out
> 
> keep in mind booking only opened for Silver CC members today, so that means they completely sold out before even being open to the general public
> 
> *(some space may open after the 3 day holding period ends and people release holds)*
> 
> Guess there was demand for these



I definitely think a lot of space opens up in a few days. The platinum folks are notorious for getting holds on multiple rooms on multiple cruises out of the gate before they decide on what they will keep. That said however, the pricing was shockingly _very_ good. I wish they weren't during school otherwise we probably would have booked one yesterday.


----------



## hakepb

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, totally think the existing panels were not efficient - if they were working at all anymore.  Guess I should have stated more "will they install new solar panels to replace those removed, or leave them off?"


Yes
And it’s interesting we don’t hear of many LEED certifications in Parks and Resorts (besides Aluani)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seeing reports (including from travel agents) that both Disney Cruise Line Hawaii cruises for 2020 are completely sold out
> 
> keep in mind booking only opened for Silver CC members today, so that means they completely sold out before even being open to the general public
> 
> (some space may open after the 3 day holding period ends and people release holds)
> 
> Guess there was demand for these


I just checked, and there are ONLY Guaranteed Inside, Oceanview, and Verandah staterooms on the 9-night Hawaii Cruise. The Guaranteed Stateroom basically means that a stateroom will be assigned to you when the Cruise gets closer. 

The 10-night Hawaii Cruise looks to be currently sold out.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

rteetz said:


> I haven’t heard anything back so I’m guessing not. Did you?


Did you check your spam folder?  I had mine end up there last year.  Rooting for you!


----------



## rteetz

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Did you check your spam folder?  I had mine end up there last year.  Rooting for you!


Yes I did just in case and saw nothing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mcd2745 said:


> I definitely think a lot of space opens up in a few days. The platinum folks are notorious for getting holds on multiple rooms on multiple cruises out of the gate before they decide on what they will keep. That said however, the pricing was shockingly _very_ good. I wish they weren't during school otherwise we probably would have booked one yesterday.



yeah, i saw a number of comments about that (and the few price quotes I saw seemed really reasonable - by Disney Cruise Line standards)

Also saw someone posted they had booked doing Back to Back on the 2 Hawaiian cruises


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also saw someone posted they had booked doing Back to Back on the 2 Hawaiian cruises



must be homeless people.  Houses can't be left alone for that long can they.......


----------



## mcd2745

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, i saw a number of comments about that (and the few price quotes I saw seemed really reasonable - by Disney Cruise Line standards)
> 
> Also saw someone posted they had booked doing Back to Back on the 2 Hawaiian cruises




Someone at DCL is going to be fired over that pricing and all the potential additional revenue they are losing.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Peter Pan will be closed for refurbishment in January

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/peter-pan...ced-for-2019-refurbishments-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Peter Pan will be closed for refurbishment in January
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/peter-pan...ced-for-2019-refurbishments-at-magic-kingdom/



Well... I'll miss Peter Pan, it's one of my favorites, but I'm fine missing the noise and smell of the Speedway. I do wonder if Splash will also be down for its traditional maintenance. I'd happily trade Peter Pan for Splash, but I'll definitely be sad if they are both down during our trip.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Attraction specific spirit jerseys 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/photos-attraction-specific-spirit-jerseys-coming-to-disney-parks/


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Peter Pan will be closed for refurbishment in January
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/peter-pan...ced-for-2019-refurbishments-at-magic-kingdom/



Any chance it will be getting the Disneyland treatment for the 50th?


----------



## LSUlakes

Perhaps this is the wrong place to ask, and if it is please direct me to where I should post this question. With some of the news of snacks and drinks going up in price around the park, should we expect the meal plan price to go up around the same time the new tickets come out?


----------



## dina444444

LSUlakes said:


> Perhaps this is the wrong place to ask, and if it is please direct me to where I should post this question. With some of the news of snacks and drinks going up in price around the park, should we expect the meal plan price to go up around the same time the new tickets come out?


The dinning plan increases typically on the calendar year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Peter Pan will be closed for refurbishment in January
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/peter-pan...ced-for-2019-refurbishments-at-magic-kingdom/



per the article I guess not known what is being done for Peter Pan - wondering if just standard maintenance or if make some upgrades


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Any chance it will be getting the Disneyland treatment for the 50th?


Probably not with that short of a time frame.


----------



## soniam

anomamatt said:


> Just as an FYI: you can get free, filtered water from any QS location.



"Filtered" should be in quotes. We have gotten some QS water that was so bad, I felt terrible for people who paid for soda. The taste could not have been covered up. It was even very cold and icy. However, it might have been slime in the ice machine and not the water. I will still get QS water, because it seems to be a total gamble.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

soniam said:


> "Filtered" should be in quotes. We have gotten some QS water that was so bad, I felt terrible for people who paid for soda. The taste could not have been covered up. It was even very cold and icy. However, it might have been slime in the ice machine and not the water. I will still get QS water, because it seems to be a total gamble.


Oddly enough we came prepared last year with crystal light drink packs and didn't really have any bad tasting water via QS courtesy cups, water fountain refills, etc. We actually never used the crystal light drink packs with exception to making a 2qt version while Irma was going and the parks were closed.

The only place that the water tasted strong was Skipper Canteen, which was a TS place, actually and it wasn't a sulfur taste just really strong tap water taste.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

rteetz said:


> I haven’t heard anything back so I’m guessing not. Did you?


I did! First time. Check your spam or junk folder. I've heard alot of people who had AOL or Yahoo, their emails didn't come through. Both yes and no emails were sent out


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/RUMOR*

seeing it reported a few places that a *Lilo and Stitch live action movie* is in the works

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/lilo-stitch-live-action-disney-remake-works-1148811

_Lilo & Stitch_, the 2002 animated movie from Walt Disney Feature Animation, is getting the live-action treatment, _The Hollywood Reporter_ has learned. 

The studio has hired up-and-comer Mike Van Waes to pen the script for the remake that will be produced by Dan Lin and Jonathan Eirich of Rideback, formerly known as Lin Pictures. The two are already known in the Disney halls as they working on the high-profile live-action remake of _Aladdin_.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Peter Pan will be closed for refurbishment in January
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/peter-pan...ced-for-2019-refurbishments-at-magic-kingdom/


Kinda expected this since it was listed as not part of EMM for January.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> seeing it reported a few places that a *Lilo and Stitch live action movie* is in the works
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/lilo-stitch-live-action-disney-remake-works-1148811
> 
> _Lilo & Stitch_, the 2002 animated movie from Walt Disney Feature Animation, is getting the live-action treatment, _The Hollywood Reporter_ has learned.
> 
> The studio has hired up-and-comer Mike Van Waes to pen the script for the remake that will be produced by Dan Lin and Jonathan Eirich of Rideback, formerly known as Lin Pictures. The two are already known in the Disney halls as they working on the high-profile live-action remake of _Aladdin_.



Neat.  I do love the film, but I really don't think it'll be improved any by a live action remake.  

Why can't they remake the films that have clear shortcomings instead of their best.   Black Cauldron, Oliver and Company, Aristocats, Treasure Planet, Atlantis, even their worst like Meet the Robinsons and Chicken Little would be great remake candidates, and many others could be very much improved by a second go around.

Beauty and the Beast and Jungle Book both just added so little to be worth the time.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> seeing it reported a few places that a *Lilo and Stitch live action movie* is in the works
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/lilo-stitch-live-action-disney-remake-works-1148811
> 
> _Lilo & Stitch_, the 2002 animated movie from Walt Disney Feature Animation, is getting the live-action treatment, _The Hollywood Reporter_ has learned.
> 
> The studio has hired up-and-comer Mike Van Waes to pen the script for the remake that will be produced by Dan Lin and Jonathan Eirich of Rideback, formerly known as Lin Pictures. The two are already known in the Disney halls as they working on the high-profile live-action remake of _Aladdin_.



Can we stop with remakes already? I don't mean just Disney, either. If the original was great already we don't need a remake.


----------



## jknezek

Moliphino said:


> Can we stop with remakes already? I don't mean just Disney, either. If the original was great already we don't need a remake.




The box office numbers disagree...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Neat.  I do love the film, but I really don't think it'll be improved any by a live action remake.
> 
> Why can't they remake the films that have clear shortcomings instead of their best.   Black Cauldron, Oliver and Company, Aristocats, Treasure Planet, Atlantis, even their worst like Meet the Robinsons and Chicken Little would be great remake candidates, and many others could be very much improved by a second go around.
> 
> Beauty and the Beast and Jungle Book both just added so little to be worth the time.




Unless they are having a very different take on it or something - if really the same story then I agree, why bother

well, I know the answer - they make a lot of $$$


----------



## Tigger's ally

Moliphino said:


> Can we stop with remakes already? I don't mean just Disney, either. If the original was great already we don't need a remake.



You not going to see GaGa instead of Barbara?


----------



## skier_pete

The Pho said:


> Beauty and the Beast and Jungle Book both just added so little to be worth the time.



But they made a Billion+ dollars. THAT is why they were remade, not because they add something. 

I have no issue with remaking Lilo and Stitch, it was too late after I was an adult, and too early before my daughter was born that we never really got into it. I think I've seen it twice, and while I enjoy it, I find most of it feels very "straight to video Disney" as opposed to "theatrical release Disney".  I also feel bad the entire movie for Nani who gets abused from all sides (especially from Lilo). And Lilo is really a pretty horrible little girl even accepting her issues. In other words, there's room here for a better movie. 



Tigger's ally said:


> You not going to see GaGa instead of Barbara?



 And realizing that is the THIRD remake of that movie - right? (Barbara is no Judy Garland, who's no Janet Gaynor.)


----------



## rteetz

MIAMouseketeer said:


> I did! First time. Check your spam or junk folder. I've heard alot of people who had AOL or Yahoo, their emails didn't come through. Both yes and no emails were sent out


Mine is yahoo.


----------



## YesterDark

I love the live action remakes. They're pretty fun.


----------



## rteetz

Lilo and Stitch just seems like an odd one to remake...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Lilo and Stitch just seems like an odd one to remake...



it does but I actually like this better than some of the more popular ones - I think could give it some more life and bring a new audience to it


----------



## Moliphino

Tigger's ally said:


> You not going to see GaGa instead of Barbara?



No, but I've never seen the previous versions of that one, either. 



rteetz said:


> Lilo and Stitch just seems like an odd one to remake...



I agree. And the watercolor animation was perfect with the story, I just can't see how it would be nearly as charming in live action.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Unless they are having a very different take on it or something - if really the same story then I agree, why bother
> 
> well, I know the answer - they make a lot of $$$





********** said:


> But they made a Billion+ dollars. THAT is why they were remade, not because they add something.
> 
> I have no issue with remaking Lilo and Stitch, it was too late after I was an adult, and too early before my daughter was born that we never really got into it. I think I've seen it twice, and while I enjoy it, I find most of it feels very "straight to video Disney" as opposed to "theatrical release Disney".  I also feel bad the entire movie for Nani who gets abused from all sides (especially from Lilo). And Lilo is really a pretty horrible little girl even accepting her issues. In other words, there's room here for a better movie.
> 
> 
> 
> And realizing that is the THIRD remake of that movie - right? (Barbara is no Judy Garland, who's no Janet Gaynor.)



The money reason is clear, but personally I see these shot for shot remakes as not worth spending my money on.   At least they are trying with things like Wrinkle still even if it was terrible.  
But I'm just tired of remakes in general especially from Disney between the animated to Live action and the pseudo Star Wars remakes.  They're a studio that has always excelled in adapting content in a new angle so at least give the remakes to the things that need it and make the money anyways.


----------



## tlmadden73

Moliphino said:


> Can we stop with remakes already? I don't mean just Disney, either. If the original was great already we don't need a remake.


Especially in this day and age of digital formats .. the originals are easily accessible.

I've never understood Hollywood feeling the need to make "Live action" versions of cartoons .. They are cartoons .. fun, silly and exaggerated drawings .. we don't need live action versions .. especially when a lot of it is technically animated anyway.


----------



## Mattimation

Isn't Lilo & Stitch incredibly popular in Asia, specifically Japan? This may be more for those markets than western ones, like Mulan will be or the Pacific Rim movies have been.


----------



## The Pho

Mattimation said:


> Isn't Lilo & Stitch incredibly popular in Asia, specifically Japan? This may be more for those markets than western ones, like Mulan will be or the Pacific Rim movies have been.


I'm not sure Lilo & Stitch the film is popular anywhere.   Stitch the character is incredibly popular worldwide, especially in Japan.  Last time I saw the list he was in the top 5 for merchandise sales (I want to say in third place behind Mickey and Elsa, but that might be wrong, also it was a couple years ago).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> I'm not sure Lilo & Stitch the film is popular anywhere.   Stitch the character is incredibly popular worldwide, especially in Japan.  Last time I saw the list he was in the top 5 for merchandise sales (I want to say in third place behind Mickey and Elsa, but that might be wrong, also it was a couple years ago).



Just guessing but isn’t Duffy up there as well for Japan?  But yeah, I have seen a lot of Stitch love from there


----------



## Sweettears

dlavender said:


> Looks like BOG is now serving alcohol at breakfast and lunch according to their menu....
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/be-our-guest-restaurant/menus/breakfast/
> 
> ETA:  Credit to @LSLS


What? No bloody Bloody Mary!


----------



## MommaBerd

The Pho said:


> even their worst like Meet the Robinsons



I beg to differ on this one...I feel like this is one of Disney’s most under-appreciated movies. It is such a sweet story; I cry every time!


----------



## only hope

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> seeing it reported a few places that a *Lilo and Stitch live action movie* is in the works
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/lilo-stitch-live-action-disney-remake-works-1148811





Moliphino said:


> Can we stop with remakes already? I don't mean just Disney, either. If the original was great already we don't need a remake.





tlmadden73 said:


> Especially in this day and age of digital formats .. the originals are easily accessible.
> 
> I've never understood Hollywood feeling the need to make "Live action" versions of cartoons .. They are cartoons .. fun, silly and exaggerated drawings .. we don't need live action versions .. especially when a lot of it is technically animated anyway.



I agree. The only remake I really enjoyed was Cinderella. I haven’t seen all of the remakes because most of them don’t appeal to me at all.


Take Lion King, for example. I think its perfect. What exactly is the point (other than $) of taking a beloved animated musical without a single human and turning it into an animated movie made to look like live action? Same goes for any story where the main characters are not human, though nothing is as good as The Lion King 

Has Disney run out of ideas? Seems like everything is a sequel or a remake.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SeaWorld Orlando and Busch Gardens Tampa Bay Offering New Annual Pass Options


----------



## BigRed98

MommaBerd said:


> I beg to differ on this one...I feel like this is one of Disney’s most under-appreciated movies. It is such a sweet story; I cry every time!



Meet the Robinsons is such a fantastic film. It would work so well in Tomorrowland or Future World since it’s about inventions and the future. We can only dream though. By the way it’s on Netflix.


----------



## skier_pete

only hope said:


> Take Lion King, for example. I think its perfect. What exactly is the point *(other than $)*



You realize you answered your own question. It's completely about money. They've all been massive hits. Billion dollar hits. Meanwhile movies like wrinkle in time struggle to break even. If your Disney, what are you going to do. People on here can say "oh I dont see remakes" but they still make a billion dollars which means more than 100 million people worldwide want to see them.


----------



## pooh'smate

Jon Favreau's Star Wars series to be titled The Mandalorian.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...n-favreaus-tv-series-details-revealed-1149194


----------



## jlundeen

tlmadden73 said:


> Not seeing it .. When I do that .. All I see are my plans .. (this upcoming Nov trip and a 2019 trip), but I see none of my friends/family plans such as my cousin's family for November and my sister's family for March 2019.


I turned sharing to ALL PLANS and then could see their plans, resorts, FPs and tickets.  Seems backwards to me!


----------



## Capang

Storybook Dining at Artist Point with Snow White is now open for ADRs beginning mid December. I just snagged dinner, as that as all that was available. Hopefully this wasn’t already posted here.


----------



## intertile

only hope said:


> Has Disney run out of ideas? Seems like everything is a sequel or a remake.



Isn't just Disney.  Look at the fall tv shows: macgyver, magnum pi, Murphy brown, lethal weapon...seems like Hollywood has run out of ideas.


----------



## neitzelt

With the new pricing structure coming, has anyone heard of any price hikes in annual passes forthcoming?  I am in the market for a new gold annual pass and am never sure when is the best time to buy.


----------



## BorderTenny

intertile said:


> Isn't just Disney.  Look at the fall tv shows: macgyver, magnum pi, Murphy brown, lethal weapon...seems like Hollywood has run out of ideas.


Your point gets kinda muddied when you imply "new" this fall shows, yet two of the four you list (Macgyver and Lethal Weapon) are actually starting their third season.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

neitzelt said:


> With the new pricing structure coming, has anyone heard of any price hikes in annual passes forthcoming?  I am in the market for a new gold annual pass and am never sure when is the best time to buy.



Not answering, but adding to this question.  Does anyone also have any idea when the blackout date calendar is usually updated?  I'm wondering if gold passes will have extra black out next Nov/Dec for SWL?  My friend has decided that early December next year is a great time for a Disney wedding. :-O


----------



## HolRae

Capang said:


> Storybook Dining at Artist Point with Snow White is now open for ADRs beginning mid December. I just snagged dinner, as that as all that was available. Hopefully this wasn’t already posted here.


Thank you! I just booked it for February.


----------



## Ambehnke

I think it is only dinner..... which is kind of bizarre. I got one too for January. 


Capang said:


> Storybook Dining at Artist Point with Snow White is now open for ADRs beginning mid December. I just snagged dinner, as that as all that was available. Hopefully this wasn’t already posted here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MommaBerd said:


> I beg to differ on this one...I feel like this is one of Disney’s most under-appreciated movies. It is such a sweet story; I cry every time!



Agreed!  Plus I love Todayland


----------



## TheMaxRebo

intertile said:


> Isn't just Disney.  Look at the fall tv shows: macgyver, magnum pi, Murphy brown, lethal weapon...seems like Hollywood has run out of ideas.



Not as much out of ideas as they need to play it safe - and something with a built in audience already has a leg up on something that is brand new and needs to build a brand, etc

Plus obviously at least a segment of the population that is feeling nestalgic and not happy with the current landscape, etc


----------



## TheMaxRebo

neitzelt said:


> With the new pricing structure coming, has anyone heard of any price hikes in annual passes forthcoming?  I am in the market for a new gold annual pass and am never sure when is the best time to buy.



We haven’t heard anything yet but I think a lot of speculation on it and how they make guy change.  Including if they will have a new level that has blackout dates included (like for DHS once Galaxy’s Edge opens)


----------



## CJK

Has it been confirmed that the new Artist Point character meal is still 2 credits on the dining plan?


----------



## Andyman33

HolRae said:


> Thank you! I just booked it for February.



I can't seem to find any availability even through April ugggg


----------



## Moliphino

MommaBerd said:


> I beg to differ on this one...I feel like this is one of Disney’s most under-appreciated movies. It is such a sweet story; I cry every time!



I agree, I adore that movie. We even made Meet the Robinsons themed Drink Around the World shirts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Menu and pricing for new Snow White meal at Artist Point

I have to saw it sounds pretty darn good and by Disney standards, considering the characters, etc, $55/adult doesn’t seem crazy ... those guys, like BOG the $33 for kids seems a tad high

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...racter-dinner-revealed-reservations-now-open/


----------



## unbanshee

CJK said:


> Has it been confirmed that the new Artist Point character meal is still 2 credits on the dining plan?



Its 1 credit because its no longer a signature dining experience. Even the dress code is being dropped


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> Its 1 credit because its no longer a signature dining experience. Even the dress code is being dropped


Dress codes at signatures other than V&As have never really been enforced anyways.


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> Menu and pricing for new Snow White meal at Artist Point
> 
> I have to saw it sounds pretty darn good and by Disney standards, considering the characters, etc, $55/adult doesn’t seem crazy ... those guys, like BOG the $33 for kids seems a tad high
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...racter-dinner-revealed-reservations-now-open/



It looks like there running this restaurant the same way they run Be Our Guest. Three course menu and same prices.


----------



## dlavender

BigRed98 said:


> It looks like there running this restaurant the same way they run Be Our Guest. Three course menu and same prices.



Only diff would be if it is 2 TS credits or not...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Dress codes at signatures other than V&As have never really been enforced anyways.


Earlier this year, I dined at California Grill. I was asked to take my hat off when I went back up to watch the fireworks. Other than that, I saw people wearing t-shirts, shorts, etc.

I wonder if it is "hard" for them to enforce the dress code when many people eating at the restaurant might not be staying at that specific hotel. Making it difficult for guests to go back and change then head to their restaurant of choice for the evening.


----------



## Moliphino

BigRed98 said:


> It looks like there running this restaurant the same way they run Be Our Guest. Three course menu and same prices.



Except this one is 1 TS credit and BOG is 2, even though the price is the same.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> Except this one is 1 TS credit and BOG is 2, even though the price is the same.



Is it confirmed 1 credit?  Saw people say still 2 elsewhere and if BoG is 2 at same prices would be interesting if one is 2 vs the other 1


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Earlier this year, I dined at California Grill. I was asked to take my hat off when I went back up to watch the fireworks. Other than that, I saw people wearing t-shirts, shorts, etc.
> 
> I wonder if it is "hard" for them to enforce the dress code when many people eating at the restaurant might not be staying at that specific hotel. Making it difficult for guests to go back and change then head to their restaurant of choice for the evening.


Yeah hats is common but otherwise they don’t enforce anything else. V&As is the only that absolutely requires you to dress up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Earlier this year, I dined at California Grill. I was asked to take my hat off when I went back up to watch the fireworks. Other than that, I saw people wearing t-shirts, shorts, etc.
> 
> I wonder if it is "hard" for them to enforce the dress code when many people eating at the restaurant might not be staying at that specific hotel. Making it difficult for guests to go back and change then head to their restaurant of choice for the evening.




makes sense - a lot of places wearing a hat indoors, especially at a restaurant, is considered rude .... but beyond that, knowing people are sometimes coming right from the themeparks it would be hard to enforce things.  Maybe they could encourage it a bit more at signatures, but hard to fully enforce


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> makes sense - a lot of places wearing a hat indoors, especially at a restaurant, is considered rude .... but beyond that, knowing people are sometimes coming right from the themeparks it would be hard to enforce things.  Maybe they could encourage it a bit more at signatures, but hard to fully enforce


Yeah. I normally don't wear hats in restaurants (just want to clarify lol). This is when I returned later that evening to watch the fireworks. Before I got on the elevator to go up to the observation deck, the CM by the elevator asked politely for me to take my hat off. It's something I wasn't thinking about since I usually forget that I'm wearing a hat sometimes (I always wear a hat for some reason).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

BigRed98 said:


> It looks like there running this restaurant the same way they run Be Our Guest. Three course menu and same prices.


I hope the food is better...


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Tigger's ally said:


> You not going to see GaGa instead of Barbara?


I thought Barbara was the "live action" version ...


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is it confirmed 1 credit?  Saw people say still 2 elsewhere and if BoG is 2 at same prices would be interesting if one is 2 vs the other 1



From the Disney Artist Point page under "A Feast Fit for Royalty":
"One Disney Dining Plan Table Service will be redeemed per Guest for the Disney Dining Plan when dining at Storybook Dining with Snow White at Artist Point."


Though I just saw on the Restaurants board that they jacked the BOG dinner up to $60 now, so they are not the same price. That $5 really makes the difference between 1 and 2 credits.


----------



## wareagle57

I know I'm late to the Lilo and Stitch party but..

Stitch really deserves a decent attraction in the park, so if the remake can generate enough interest to allow for that, I'm all for it. But I have a feeling they are going to ruin the character by not using the same voice actor.

That said, the original does not get anywhere near the praise it deserves. It was very emotional, had lots of action and comedy, and one of the greatest Disney characters ever created. I think it is a perfect fit for a live action adaptation (if they insist on doing these anyway...) that could expand a lot on the theme of being a misfit/outcast that will hit people in the feels. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Iowamomof4

wareagle57 said:


> I know I'm late to the Lilo and Stitch party but..
> 
> Stitch really deserves a decent attraction in the park, so if the remake can generate enough interest to allow for that, I'm all for it. But I have a feeling they are going to ruin the character by not using the same voice actor.
> 
> That said, the original does not get anywhere near the praise it deserves. It was very emotional, had lots of action and comedy, and one of the greatest Disney characters ever created. I think it is a perfect fit for a live action adaptation (if they insist on doing these anyway...) that could expand upon a lot of the theme of being a misfit/outcast that will hit people in the feels. Just my 2 cents.



Stitch's attraction is apparently on the Disney website. At least, that's where people get to see him the most!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> From the Disney Artist Point page under "A Feast Fit for Royalty":
> "One Disney Dining Plan Table Service will be redeemed per Guest for the Disney Dining Plan when dining at Storybook Dining with Snow White at Artist Point."
> 
> 
> Though I just saw on the Restaurants board that they jacked the BOG dinner up to $60 now, so they are not the same price. That $5 really makes the difference between 1 and 2 credits.




Thanks - wasn't mentioned in the article I saw ... I am not a dining plan person but that seems like pretty solid value for 1 credit


----------



## amalone1013

Moliphino said:


> Though I just saw on the Restaurants board that they jacked the BOG dinner up to $60 now, so they are not the same price. That $5 really makes the difference between 1 and 2 credits.


Maybe the missed the memo on the price hike since they were getting ready to launch


----------



## David Gardner

only hope said:


> Seems like everything is a sequel or a remake.



I've heard a lot of folks say this, and the issue is so prevalent I can see why they do. I usually respond by telling them that the Judy Garland version of The Wizard of Oz was the fourth filmed version of that story. I have no problem with remakes or sequels if they add something, which the Garland version definitely did.

That being said, I don't think they can improve on The Lion King or Lilo & Stitch.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorld Orlando has announced a few new things today. 

There will be a special event every weekend through 2019 at SeaWorld Orlando.

Sesame Street will feature 6 attractions. 

Aquatica is adding a new thrill slide in 2019. 

SeaWorld is launching a brand new pass program. The lowest park pass for FL residents starts at $9.99!

The annual pass lounge at Infinity Falls will open today.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Busch Gardens Tampa Bay Releases More Details About New Annual Pass Program


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Merchandise Events Scheduled to Take Place at Epcot Throughout October


----------



## rteetz

*News*

LEGO Reveals New “Star Wars” Darth Vader Castle Set


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Time Magazine Profiles the Genius of Bob Iger


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Time Magazine Profiles the Genius of Bob Iger


Read this story and its very interesting.  Seems to contradict many of the prevailing theme's here on the DIS boards about Iger's leadership style.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Read this story and its very interesting.  Seems to contradict many of the prevailing theme's here on the DIS boards about Iger's leadership style.




What do you see as the prevailing thought on his leadership style?   I think he is an excellent CEO that has a vision for the company and is thinking ahead - sort of like the whole "the best defense is a good offense" strategy

Not always a fan of how he treats the parks - yes, lots of investments now but also seems to want the parks to always make up for shortcomings elsewhere and you see the cutback and price increases, etc. .... also wish they would add some new attractions that weren't IP based but he seems big on synergy and can't necessarily blame him for that


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> LEGO Reveals New “Star Wars” Darth Vader Castle Set


Well, that's going to be a must-have in my house.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Telly Leung to leave Aladdin Early Next Year!

Telly Leung has played the title role in Disney Theatrical's production of Aladdin on Broadway since June 13, 2017. He will give his final performance on February 17, 2019. There is no word at this point who will replace him.


----------



## skier_pete

unbanshee said:


> Its 1 credit because its no longer a signature dining experience. Even the dress code is being dropped



There's no way its 1 credit. Not at $55 a person and $33 a child. That's 2 credit pricing.


----------



## TwoMisfits

********** said:


> There's no way its 1 credit. Not at $55 a person and $33 a child. That's 2 credit pricing.



Unless all other dining is in for sky high increases this month...


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> Unless all other dining is in for sky high increases this month...


That’s possible... 

Everything seems to be going up.


----------



## skier_pete

TwoMisfits said:


> Unless all other dining is in for sky high increases this month...



Further comments about the Artist Point conversion:

They are doing this for the same reason they do everything else - to make more money. Artists point was probably not the most popular of Signature restaurants. There was no great view or convenient location like a lot of the other deluxe resorts. Conversion to a character restaurant - which traditional pack them in with 180 advance ADRs is an easy choice. BUT, they still aren't going to cut back their income. So they aren't going to drop to a single credit service price (which is now what about $40) or to using one credit on the dining plan.  The ONLY way this happens is if they leave it at 1 TS credit initially so they can gauge popularity. (It's still not a great accessible location.) However, based on the menu and pricing - I think it extremely unlikely it start at 1 TS.


----------



## rteetz

Well I booked Artist Point in January post marathon to check it out.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disneyland Ambassadors!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...mbassador-team/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1004180010A


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> Well I booked Artist Point in January post marathon to check it out.


Hope you'll post a review!


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> Hope you'll post a review!


Of course!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More price increases at Biergarten and America pavilion 

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018...-other-disney-world-restaurant-price-changes/


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
New brunch at Olivia’s 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/review-ne...-at-olivias-cafe-disneys-old-key-west-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
#DreamBigPrincess Disney bound on Oct. 11th

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ay-of-the-girl/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1004180007A


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More price increases at Biergarten and America pavilion
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018...-other-disney-world-restaurant-price-changes/



They are really going for it on these increases.....at least at the TS locations...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More price increases at Biergarten and America pavilion
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018...-other-disney-world-restaurant-price-changes/




pretty big increase at Biergarten - especially for lunch .... though one could argue compared to similar options, it was a bit underpriced


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> pretty big increase at Biergarten - especially for lunch .... though one could argue compared to similar options, it was a bit underpriced



I wonder if the lunch and dinner menus are the same at Biergarten now. The sauerbraten, at least, used to be dinner only. If I'm paying the same for lunch and dinner it better have the same food.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Special Mary Poppins addition to Destination D! 

https://d23.com/d23-event/destination-d-celebrating-mickey-mouse/#marypoppinsreturns


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New 18-month AP promotion through Universal

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...al-annual-passes-6-months-20181004-story.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> I wonder if the lunch and dinner menus are the same at Biergarten now. The sauerbraten, at least, used to be dinner only. If I'm paying the same for lunch and dinner it better have the same food.



per the article it just shows one sign advertising for eating there and it includes sauerbraten so I guess so  ... I agree though - if they are the same price they need to be the same experience


----------



## unbanshee

********** said:


> There's no way its 1 credit. Not at $55 a person and $33 a child. That's 2 credit pricing.



I mean, it says one credit on disneys website so...?

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/wilderness-lodge-resort/artist-point/


----------



## Farro

unbanshee said:


> I mean, it says one credit on disneys website so...?
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/wilderness-lodge-resort/artist-point/



Maybe because of the location, one credit will be more attractive to people to make the "journey" to Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wreck it Ralph breaks the internet merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/shop-new-wreck-it-ralph-breaks-the-internet-merchandise-has-loaded/


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wreck it Ralph breaks the internet merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/shop-new-wreck-it-ralph-breaks-the-internet-merchandise-has-loaded/



Although not at the parks (that I know of) I saw that Hot Topic already had Funkos for WIR2 out, including Hot Topic exclusive ones.


----------



## dina444444

a4matte said:


> Although not at the parks (that I know of) I saw that Hot Topic already had Funkos for WIR2 out, including Hot Topic exclusive ones.


I’m contemplating trying to track down the Yesss chase


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New 18-month AP promotion through Universal
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...al-annual-passes-6-months-20181004-story.html



That's pretty awesome.  Gotta say, between Uni and SeaWorld, there's a lot of competition for our WDW AP money....


----------



## Keels

dlavender said:


> That's pretty awesome.  Gotta say, between Uni and SeaWorld, there's a lot of competition for our WDW AP money....



Yup. I’m definitely renewing my Uni AP now and I’m seriously thinking about that $9.99/month SeaWorld pass too.


----------



## mcd2745

********** said:


> There's no way its 1 credit. Not at $55 a person and $33 a child. That's 2 credit pricing.



Is it really that much more than Chef Mickey's?


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New 18-month AP promotion through Universal
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...al-annual-passes-6-months-20181004-story.html



I was excited until I realized it was only for Florida residents. The way it is worded I thought for a minute that non residents got 3 months, but I don't think that is the case.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Too bad the Universal deal is only for FL residents.  I would have hopped on that if it was for everyone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Maybe because of the location, one credit will be more attractive to people to make the "journey" to Wilderness Lodge.




maybe start it at one credit ... then when it gets too popular they up it to 2 credits  - then wonder why interest drops


----------



## unbanshee

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe start it at one credit ... then when it gets too popular they up it to 2 credits  - then wonder why interest drops



You'd be hired on the spot with that mindset


----------



## Capang

********** said:


> There's no way its 1 credit. Not at $55 a person and $33 a child. That's 2 credit pricing.





TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe start it at one credit ... then when it gets too popular they up it to 2 credits  - then wonder why interest drops


I think this is indicitave of where pricing is going. I think we got a taste with the recent snack and drink prices and I foresee TS prices drastically increasing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> I think this is indicitave of where pricing is going. I think we got a taste with the recent snack and drink prices and I foresee TS prices drastically increasing.




Dining is a big part of our Disney trips - but at some point you reach your limit.  This last trip we did less TS and more CS than in the past and I see that trend continuing (not to mention bringing granola bars and stuff and our own water, etc.)

Love Disney but becoming more and more that you have to pick and chose which elements you will spend your $ on


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> Dining is a big part of our Disney trips - but at some point you reach your limit.  This last trip we did less TS and more CS than in the past and I see that trend continuing (not to mention bringing granola bars and stuff and our own water, etc.)
> 
> Love Disney but becoming more and more that you have to pick and chose which elements you will spend your $ on


I completely agree. We own dvc and did instacart and saved a ton last trip. If you stay offsite somewhere with a kitchen or kitchenette you can do the same thing. We've really re-prioritized when it comes to spending at Disney. Food is at the bottom of the cash list. That said I have ADRs for January and March  but that will be our one big splurge for eating out each trip. With a family it adds up fast.


----------



## rteetz

More possible info about Millennium Falcon attraction

https://makingstarwars.net/2018/10/...sions-hondo-early-access-to-batuu-on-the-way/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

PHOTOS: Disney Skyliner Station Progress at Art of Animation/Pop Century


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> More possible info about Millennium Falcon attraction
> 
> https://makingstarwars.net/2018/10/...sions-hondo-early-access-to-batuu-on-the-way/




Also noticed this part in that article:  "Recently a commercial was filmed for _Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge_ centered around “early access” to the land. We aren’t sure if the early access will be for everyone or if this is a “Golden Ticket” type Willy Wonka opportunity for a few lucky winners."

I mean, I think we all thought there would be early/late access to the land


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Dress codes at signatures other than V&As have never really been enforced anyways.



I've heard Monsieur Paul is picky about certain graphics on shirts, but they do allow shorts and t-shirts.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Special Mary Poppins addition to Destination D!
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-event/destination-d-celebrating-mickey-mouse/#marypoppinsreturns



Yes!!! I was really regretting having to do the Mickey one instead of the Adventure on last time. Mickey is a far cry from Adventureland for me. However, this makes up for it. I'm a huge MP fan.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New 18-month AP promotion through Universal
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...al-annual-passes-6-months-20181004-story.html



I think I have gotten 2 3 month extensions on our APs. They are really doing a great job with the price point and perks.



wareagle57 said:


> I was excited until I realized it was only for Florida residents. The way it is worded I thought for a minute that non residents got 3 months, but I don't think that is the case.



They had a non-resident one going for a while, at least in August. It said it had expired on the website. When I called in to renew, they said it was still available.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also noticed this part in that article:  "Recently a commercial was filmed for _Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge_ centered around “early access” to the land. We aren’t sure if the early access will be for everyone or if this is a “Golden Ticket” type Willy Wonka opportunity for a few lucky winners."
> 
> I mean, I think we all thought there would be early/late access to the land


It seems like Disney would be leaving money on the table if they don't have a Day 2 "early/late" access special event. They could charge $100 for it and not even have breakfast or dessert involved and people will line up to pay it.


----------



## hertamaniac

tlmadden73 said:


> They could charge $100 for it and not even have breakfast or dessert involved and people will line up to pay it.



Disagree as I tend to think you might need to move a decimal to the right.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> Disagree as I tend to think you might need to move a decimal to the right.



my guess would be something like the Animal Kingdom Ultimate Nights of Adventure - which is largely a way to pay for a FP for Flights of Passage, and costs $249 - I'd say that's the starting point


----------



## YesterDark

intertile said:


> Isn't just Disney.  Look at the fall tv shows: macgyver, magnum pi, Murphy brown, lethal weapon...seems like Hollywood has run out of ideas.



Look at Cable TV, Netflix, HBO, Showtime and Amazon Prime etc. There are multitudes of original programming. Really GOOD original programming. Network television is way too safe and costly for risks.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Dining is a big part of our Disney trips - but at some point you reach your limit.  This last trip we did less TS and more CS than in the past and I see that trend continuing (not to mention bringing granola bars and stuff and our own water, etc.)
> 
> Love Disney but becoming more and more that you have to pick and chose which elements you will spend your $ on



I was thinking the same thing - we still do 5-6 TS per week, but tend to do things like Via Napoli, Sanaa, and Beaches & Cream that we can get away with reasonable prices ($20-25 per person). The buffets I have completely lost interest in. Our DD is too old to care about characters, and I am too old to want to eat at buffets where my appetite cannot meet the price tag.  A lot of that is also getting to a place of "been there done that" with the restaurants once you look at the prices. 

 I'd MUCH rather go to Jiko or Yachtsman than Crystal Palace, and it's getting to the point where those meals are only maybe 25-30% more than the buffets. There's also plenty of good QS locations around most of the parks. (DHS is still pretty thin.) Disney pricing has even turned me off to some of the F&W items. $8.50 for a lobster roll that now contains 1 oz of lobster? Leave that to someone else. Same thing the Le Cellier steaks - they are like 2 oz steaks for $7.50. (OK, i'll probably still get one.) 

As you say much more efficient spending habits. A lot less souvenirs. (Better have Tiki Birds, Grim Grinning Ghosts or Adventurers) More moderate eating habits. DVC has saved us quite a bit as well. (Fortunate that we bought resale before all the restrictions occurred.) We realistically aren't paying a heck of a lot more for our trips than we did 10 years ago - and by that probably still 20-25 % more, but not in relationship to the price hikes over that time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

filming on Avengers 4 wrapped today - Chris Evans posted this today:


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> filming on Avengers 4 wrapped today - Chris Evans posted this today:


Speaking in regards to people NOT on the DIS or otherwise in the know--was it stated in advance that Avengers 4 would be Chris Evan's last role as Captain America? As is his contract was up, not renewed, no longer in a specific commitments?

Just wondering.


----------



## ejgonz2

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Speaking in regards to people NOT on the DIS or otherwise in the know--was it stated in advance that Avengers 4 would be Chris Evan's last role as Captain America? As is his contract was up, not renewed, no longer in a specific commitments?
> 
> Just wondering.



I don’t think Marvel has announced it formally, but yes. RDJ as well I believe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Speaking in regards to people NOT on the DIS or otherwise in the know--was it stated in advance that Avengers 4 would be Chris Evan's last role as Captain America? As is his contract was up, not renewed, no longer in a specific commitments?
> 
> Just wondering.



I don't think they have officially said that this is there last time ever playing those roles, etc. due to not wanting to telegraph what could happen in the films


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> my guess would be something like the Animal Kingdom Ultimate Nights of Adventure - which is largely a way to pay for a FP for Flights of Passage, and costs $249 - I'd say that's the starting point


True . .but that is a limited "tour" .. I would think a "open early" or "open late" event would be open to more people and thus make them a ton more money .

That being said .. a tour or an open early event .. could just be a prelude to how the Star Wars Hotel guests will access the land.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think they have officially said that this is there last time ever playing those roles, etc. due to not wanting to telegraph what could happen in the films


Yeah..that was my point. Chris Evan's comment pretty much tells you he's out of future movies. That's what got me thinking if it had been advised as such.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> True . .but that is a limited "tour" .. I would think a "open early" or "open late" event would be open to more people and thus make them a ton more money .
> 
> That being said .. a tour or an open early event .. could just be a prelude to how the Star Wars Hotel guests will access the land.



I could also see both - maybe early morning that is $199 with some breakfast and then the VIP tour that includes dinner, dessert party, fireworks viewing, etc. for $249


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah..that was my point. Chris Evan's comment pretty much tells you he's out of future movies. That's what got me thinking if it had been advised as such.



guess I saw it as vague as what is out there ... yeah, it could be the end - could also be "playing this role for the past 8 years is an honor ... and I look forward to where the role goes in the future" (but most likely not - other than maybe cameos/flashbacks)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> guess I saw it as vague as what is out there ... yeah, it could be the end - could also be "playing this role for the past 8 years is an honor ... and I look forward to where the role goes in the future" (but most likely not - other than maybe cameos/flashbacks)


Ah maybe that's a difference in interpretations. 

I totally didn't take it as vague at all. Sounded like someone who is leaving a job for something else or someone moving away to a different place; that kind of vibe. Guess it could just be me lol.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think they have officially said that this is there last time ever playing those roles, etc. due to not wanting to telegraph what could happen in the films


I feel the storyline is setting up to basically to write out all the original Avengers (Iron Man, Cap, Thor, Hulk, Hawkeye, Black Widow) and make way for the "second gen" .. like Ant-Man, Captain Marvel, Black Panther, Spider-Man, Ms. Marvel, Dr. Strange, Guardians, etc.  Probably bring them back via cameos or something .. 

Like, I feel the way they've been setting up the Hulk story in Thor Ragnarok and Infinity War makes it sound like if Bruce Banner "Hulks up" again ..that he will permanently be stuck as Hulk .. (thus no longer needing the Mark Ruffalo as they just can have a CGI Hulk whenever they want). 

Marvel has a TON of characters they can rotate into the MCU .. especially if they decide to reboot and bring in the X-Men and Fantastic Four .. as well as the "new" Marvel characters like the ones you see in Marvel Rising -


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Ah maybe that's a difference in interpretations.
> 
> I totally didn't take it as vague at all. Sounded like someone who is leaving a job for something else or someone moving away to a different place; that kind of vibe. Guess it could just be me lol.



oh it gave me that vibe too - but in an non confirmed way ... which is basically how I felt before.  So guess this just didn't change anything for me (still like 80% last time we see Evans as Cap)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney parks clothing for kids

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/photos-ne...g-clothing-for-kids-released-at-disney-parks/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh it gave me that vibe too - but in an non confirmed way ... which is basically how I felt before.  So guess this just didn't change anything for me (still like 80% last time we see Evans as Cap)


I gotcha now


----------



## cvaska

Man who assaulted cast member suing Disney Parks


----------



## The Pho

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah..that was my point. Chris Evan's comment pretty much tells you he's out of future movies. That's what got me thinking if it had been advised as such.



Could always just be a move to get a better contract, I think he did the same thing last time the contract was up, but it has been known for some time now.  And he has been talking about no longer acting in general for years and going full director.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> Further comments about the Artist Point conversion:
> 
> They are doing this for the same reason they do everything else - to make more money. Artists point was probably not the most popular of Signature restaurants. There was no great view or convenient location like a lot of the other deluxe resorts. Conversion to a character restaurant - which traditional pack them in with 180 advance ADRs is an easy choice. BUT, they still aren't going to cut back their income. So they aren't going to drop to a single credit service price (which is now what about $40) or to using one credit on the dining plan.  The ONLY way this happens is if they leave it at 1 TS credit initially so they can gauge popularity. (It's still not a great accessible location.) However, based on the menu and pricing - I think it extremely unlikely it start at 1 TS.


I'd just add that the only way this will make them more money is because this type of meal is in demand -- more so than the plain old Signature they had there.  Meeting a guest demand is good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cvaska said:


> Man who assaulted cast member suing Disney Parks



Gotta life be that headline ... you assault someone and then sue .... ‘Merica


----------



## Dean Marino

Capang said:


> Storybook Dining at Artist Point with Snow White is now open for ADRs beginning mid December. I just snagged dinner, as that as all that was available. Hopefully this wasn’t already posted here.


Of note:  1TS.  AP is no longer a "SIG", in any fashion .


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> Gotta life be that headline ... you assault someone and then sue .... ‘Merica


And just think, if the lawsuit is successful it will be open season on CMs! Take a swing at one and call Morgan & Morgan! The CMs will have to go around in pairs or at least wear body cams.


----------



## AurumPunzel

JaxDad said:


> And just think, if the lawsuit is successful it will be open season on CMs! Take a swing at one and call Morgan & Morgan! The CMs will have to go around in pairs or at least wear body cams.


And this is the prime reason why I question the lawsuit culture of the US.


----------



## chicagoshannon

wareagle57 said:


> I was excited until I realized it was only for Florida residents. The way it is worded I thought for a minute that non residents got 3 months, but I don't think that is the case.


I just looked on the Universal site.  It is for EVERYONE!  I'm so excited. I think we're going to get the passes as long as the kids agree to hold off on Star wars til late 2020.


----------



## Ambehnke

TheMaxRebo said:


> Dining is a big part of our Disney trips - but at some point you reach your limit.  This last trip we did less TS and more CS than in the past and I see that trend continuing (not to mention bringing granola bars and stuff and our own water, etc.)
> 
> Love Disney but becoming more and more that you have to pick and chose which elements you will spend your $ on


I agree. We are typically a once a year for at least a week family. I think we will do our 8 day trip in January and then not go again until everything they are working on is open. They are hiking prices on everything and closing attractions and entertainment and I’m not getting the equivalent in return. Once there is Guardians and Tron and hopefully new nighttime entertainment in the parks I may feel differently. I love WDW and we have a blast every trip but until the 50th we are going to try some other trips, like Europe and cruises, for significantly cheaper!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ambehnke said:


> I agree. We are typically a once a year for at least a week family. I think we will do our 8 day trip in January and then not go again until everything they are working on is open. They are hiking prices on everything and closing attractions and entertainment and I’m not getting the equivalent in return. Once there is Guardians and Tron and hopefully new nighttime entertainment in the parks I may feel differently. I love WDW and we have a blast every trip but until the 50th we are going to try some other trips, like Europe and cruises, for significantly cheaper!



Yeah, I am starting to think the same.  The DIS is doing and event next summer so I suspect we will go down for that but outside of that ha like that we might wait a bit... and I definitely want to be there for the 50th so thinking take some time off and then do a big thing for the 50th


----------



## beer dave

jknezek said:


> If it's commercially produced it's not collectible. I've got unopened Tops Baseball card sets from 86-93. As a kid, they cost be $20 to $25 a piece to buy the sets. My parents brought a box of my crap down a few years ago and they were the majority of the weight. Took them over to a memorabilia shop a year ago, all 8 years he offered me $50.
> 
> I don't collect anything. If I have it, like the monorail sized Polynesian and Grand Floridian, it's because I want them. Not because they supposedly are worth something. Disney makes too much of this crap, and can change the rules at any time, for it to have any kind of value. The old stuff from the 60s and 70s? Maybe. The new stuff? Just dust collectors.



How about all 24 piece of history pins unopened?

Or all four haunted mansion stretching portrait tapestries?

Some things are worth collecting....


----------



## Moliphino

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Speaking in regards to people NOT on the DIS or otherwise in the know--was it stated in advance that Avengers 4 would be Chris Evan's last role as Captain America? As is his contract was up, not renewed, no longer in a specific commitments?
> 
> Just wondering.



It wasn't specifically stated, but it's the last movie on his contract. I still hope he comes back to the role somewhere down the line (after a few movies of Bucky!Cap maybe).


----------



## skier_pete

Moliphino said:


> It wasn't specifically stated, but it's the last movie on his contract. I still hope he comes back to the role somewhere down the line (after a few movies of Bucky!Cap maybe).



I assumed they were going to kill off him or Tony in Infinity War - and then they did a switcheroo---but yeah it's a pretty foregone conclusion that at minimum those two aren't coming back. (Since they pay RDJ like $75 million a movie and CE about $50 million a movie, they certainly won't mind that cost savings either.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Mandalorian: Directors, First Photo, Details & More Revealed for Jon Favreau’s Star Wars TV Series


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More price increases at Biergarten and America pavilion
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018...-other-disney-world-restaurant-price-changes/



Biergarten was already too expensive. $44 for a buffet? That’s ridiculous. Biegarten is now off the list of TS we’re willing to splurge on, unless its a Candelight package for a popular narrator someday. With all these increases for food, we’ll be buying far less often.




> New 18-month AP promotion through Universal
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...al-annual-passes-6-months-20181004-story.html



I was going to let my pass expire next year, but this just changed my mind. Thats a good deal. Disney should follow suit in one way or another.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Mandalorian: Directors, First Photo, Details & More Revealed for Jon Favreau’s Star Wars TV Series



So excited for this! This star wars series and the Loki and Scarlet Witch series are enough for me to subscribe. Also excited for the ink and paint department documentaries as well.


----------



## middlechild

BigRed98 said:


> So excited for this! This star wars series and the Loki and Scarlet Witch series are enough for me to subscribe. Also excited for the ink and paint department documentaries as well.


When I see the name of the new TV show, I am reminded of an excellent series of books by David Eddings, the Mallorean series. Long time ago I read the series, and still return to them from time to time. Starting in the Belgariad, and moving into the Mallorean.  Funny how the name is so similar.


----------



## YesterDark

middlechild said:


> When I see the name of the new TV show, I am reminded of an excellent series of books by David Eddings, the Mallorean series. Long time ago I read the series, and still return to them from time to time. Starting in the Belgariad, and moving into the Mallorean.  Funny how the name is so similar.



Great books. One of the first series I've ever read 20+ years ago.


----------



## hertamaniac

only hope said:


> I was going to let my pass expire next year, but this just changed my mind. Thats a good deal. Disney should follow suit in one way or another.



Yep....we're going this route too.  I think you bring up an interesting point....extended AP's at steep(?) discounts.


----------



## jknezek

hertamaniac said:


> Yep....we're going this route too.  I think you bring up an interesting point....extended AP's at steep(?) discounts.




Disney's not going to do this. And it's no surprise Universal is rolling this out right now with SW:GE opening end of next year. This is an easy way to get people to renew this year and carry their numbers forward through that opening. The only chance you have of Disney doing something similar is a massive recession or the year Universal opens a real new gate.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Disney's not going to do this. And it's no surprise Universal is rolling this out right now with SW:GE opening end of next year. This is an easy way to get people to renew this year and carry their numbers forward through that opening. The only chance you have of Disney doing something similar is a massive recession or the year Universal opens a real new gate.



Totally agree - though, the other scenario I could think of is if they do come out with an AP level that is blacked out for DHS once Galaxy's Edge opens, I could see some promos trying to get people to buy that one.   But overall Disney might be worried about their attendance for the next 13 months or so but I think they are operating as if they are going to be over-capacity consistently after that


----------



## hertamaniac

jknezek said:


> Disney's not going to do this. And it's no surprise Universal is rolling this out right now with SW:GE opening end of next year. This is an easy way to get people to renew this year and carry their numbers forward through that opening. The only chance you have of Disney doing something similar is a massive recession or the year Universal opens a real new gate.



Universal has been doing the 3-month extensions for some time now, but the 6-month extension is enticing to lock-in before SW:GE opens.  However, I think Disney will do this for the reasons you mentioned or if they have predictive market indicators and want the cash flow short-term.  But, I don't see this potential option happening until after the 50th.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

October 17 Information Session to Help Members See the World Through RCI


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New World Showcase Shot Glass, Pint Glass, and Ornament Collection Released at Epcot, Annual Passholder Items & Collector’s Box Included


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> October 17 Information Session to Help Members See the World Through RCI



I need the reverse - for RCI members to better explore staying at WDW!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Trailer for Marvel’s “Daredevil” Features Superhero Impostor


----------



## siren0119

hertamaniac said:


> Universal has been doing the 3-month extensions for some time now, but the 6-month extension is enticing to lock-in before SW:GE opens.  However, I think Disney will do this for the reasons you mentioned or if they have predictive market indicators and want the cash flow short-term.  But, I don't see this potential option happening until after the 50th.



And I might be reading this wrong, but it doesn't appear you get the extension if you buy park tickets and then upgrade to AP when you get to the parks. (there's a specific clause in the T&C that states promotion cannot be applied to prior purchases)


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First Trailer for Marvel’s “Daredevil” Features Superhero Impostor



I won’t spoil who but it’s actually another well known villain I believe!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Epcot Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/photo-rep...ndise-chef-figment-animation-celebration-etc/


----------



## MimiOfTwo

********** said:


> There's no way its 1 credit. Not at $55 a person and $33 a child. That's 2 credit pricing.


Ever eaten dinner at Akershus? Kids meal is $36 for a tiny frozen pizza. Adult meals is about $60. It’s one credit.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Appears that Disney and Cirque du Soleil are starting to develop a show to replace "La Nouba".  Cirque du Soleil has a job posted online for a temporary position that will last roughly 17 months starting in late October in Montreal, Canada with travel to Orlando for a “Project Manager/Set Director - WDI”.    "Work in sunny Florida for the winter!"


----------



## only hope

hertamaniac said:


> Yep....we're going this route too.  I think you bring up an interesting point....extended AP's at steep(?) discounts.





jknezek said:


> Disney's not going to do this. And it's no surprise Universal is rolling this out right now with SW:GE opening end of next year. This is an easy way to get people to renew this year and carry their numbers forward through that opening. The only chance you have of Disney doing something similar is a massive recession or the year Universal opens a real new gate.



I didn’t mean a deal on passes necessarily, though that would be great. The past few weeks especially have brought various price hikes at WDW, but not at Uni and Uni is basically lowering their pass rate. Just saying Disney should stop making everything ridiculously overpriced and throw a deal out to us once in a while. I love WDW but I’m not loving their price hikes on food, merch, and at the resorts, or the lack of a discount at counter service places for passholders. Depending on what pass you have at Uni, you get0-15% off all park operated counter service, all the time. That entices me to actually buy food in the park sometimes; their prices are more reasonable than Disneys to begin with.


----------



## skier_pete

MimiOfTwo said:


> Ever eaten dinner at Akershus? Kids meal is $36 for a tiny frozen pizza. Adult meals is about $60. It’s one credit.



I stand corrected. That's pretty nuts. Of course, I do always consider the only worthwhile use of the DDP is for character meals.


----------



## skier_pete

only hope said:


> I didn’t mean a deal on passes necessarily, though that would be great. The past few weeks especially have brought various price hikes at WDW, but not at Uni and Uni is basically lowering their pass rate. Just saying Disney should stop making everything ridiculously overpriced and throw a deal out to us once in a while. I love WDW but I’m not loving their price hikes on food, merch, and at the resorts, or the lack of a discount at counter service places for passholders. Depending on what pass you have at Uni, you get0-15% off all park operated counter service, all the time. That entices me to actually buy food in the park sometimes; their prices are more reasonable than Disneys to begin with.



One thing though - raising the food prices gets heard by the 1% of the community that's Disney OCD. Most Disney visitors don't even realize things like this. And you can also bet Universal raises their food prices to match. (I didn't see any bargains at Universal except maybe the refillable mugs in the parks versus Disney not having those.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> One thing though - raising the food prices gets heard by the 1% of the community that's Disney OCD. Most Disney visitors don't even realize things like this. And you can also bet Universal raises their food prices to match. (I didn't see any bargains at Universal except maybe the refillable mugs in the parks versus Disney not having those.)




Plus I am sure most people see it as: "well, it's still cheaper that at [major leage sports team stadium]"

The refillable mugs at Universal are a good deal - wish Disney would add that (especially with their whole "eco" push with eliminating straws and what not


----------



## AurumPunzel

TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus I am sure most people see it as: "well, it's still cheaper that at [major leage sports team stadium]"
> 
> The refillable mugs at Universal are a good deal - wish Disney would add that (especially with their whole "eco" push with eliminating straws and what not


This is what annoys me about Disney's 'eco' push. All meaningless feel-good virtue-signalling while missing opportunities like expanding the refillable mugs to encompass the entirety of WDW, and actually addressing the excessive amounts of plastic present in their merchandise packaging. I'd be all for the refillable mugs if it means that I can actually have a lidded cup to protect my $1500 Nikon camera from being damaged by potential spillages from a clumsy guest bumping into me by accident.


----------



## The Pho

crazy4wdw said:


> Appears that Disney and Cirque du Soleil are starting to develop a show to replace "La Nouba".  Cirque du Soleil has a job posted online for a temporary position that will last roughly 17 months starting in late October in Montreal, Canada with travel to Orlando for a “Project Manager/Set Director - WDI”.    "Work in sunny Florida for the winter!"



I thought theater work on the new show began months ago when they closed La Nouba.  From what I had heard they want a more Disney feel to the show with characters included.


----------



## thepops

Bing Showei said:


> Gross. What is wrong with you?


Wookiee’s find them very tasty.


----------



## hertamaniac

only hope said:


> I didn’t mean a deal on passes necessarily, though that would be great. The past few weeks especially have brought various price hikes at WDW, but not at Uni and Uni is basically lowering their pass rate. Just saying Disney should stop making everything ridiculously overpriced and throw a deal out to us once in a while. I love WDW but I’m not loving their price hikes on food, merch, and at the resorts, or the lack of a discount at counter service places for passholders. Depending on what pass you have at Uni, you get0-15% off all park operated counter service, all the time. That entices me to actually buy food in the park sometimes; their prices are more reasonable than Disneys to begin with.



I didn't calculate a % comparison, but I tend to think that Uni uses some metric ($/attraction?) to market their share.  I think you hit the mark in that if a theme park can "manage" a gate entry, it will "free" up the monies to be spent on consumables (i.e. food).  So then the question might be, where do I maximize profit?  In my mind, bring them into the parks via a perceived/real gate entry value, and use the convenience factor to drive up my consumable(s) volume.


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
It looks like Disneyland’s Jedi Training Trial of the Temple is closing in November.
Link: https://makingstarwars.net/2018/10/...-no-transition-plan-for-current-cast-members/

This would be a bummer for the kids if true.


----------



## thepops

TheMaxRebo said:


> If/when I open a brewery I will brew a Beer Rabbit


Will it be extra Hoppy?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*RUMOR*

Jedi Training to close

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/rumor-disneylands-jedi-training-show-to-close/


----------



## thepops

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I hear ya, but we just really want to travel light in the parks — especially in Aug when it’s so hot and carrying a backpack that much less comfortable. And I don’t want to mess with continually washing these things out on vacation.
> 
> On top of the preference, I have neck/back issues that really become a problem if I carry around more than a small purse. It’s just not happening for us! We’ll pay their crazy prices - unfortunately.


Just buy the first one and refill it from the QS free water


----------



## Capang

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> It looks like Disneyland’s Jedi Training Trial of the Temple is closing in November.
> Link: https://makingstarwars.net/2018/10/...-no-transition-plan-for-current-cast-members/
> 
> This would be a bummer for the kids if true.


This would be a BIG bummer for the kids.  I would really hope it somehow gets incorporated into SW:GE.  It is such a fun activity for the smallest of SW fans and entertaining to watch as well.


----------



## MissGina5

Capang said:


> This would be a BIG bummer for the kids.  I would really hope it somehow gets incorporated into SW:GE.  It is such a fun activity for the smallest of SW fans and entertaining to watch as well.


I love the one at WDW it makes backlot a better place to eat! It’s so fun to watch the magic take place for those kids!


----------



## rteetz

Not surprised they are closing the Disneyland Jedi training.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some menu changes and price increases at Trader Sams 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...e-head-mug-arrive-at-trader-sams-grog-grotto/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

The Pho said:


> From what I had heard they want a more Disney feel to the show with characters included.


Of course... Cirque goes all over the world with unique shows, but here we need Disney characters to draw an audience to it. 

Part of me thinks “eesh”, but the other part thinks they probably WILL sell more tix if they do that, so... 

Having grow up in Quebec seeing these people tumble around in malls for years before they hit it big, I got my fill either way!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Of course... Cirque goes all over the world with unique shows, but here we need Disney characters to draw an audience to it.
> 
> Part of me thinks “eesh”, but the other part thinks they probably WILL sell more tix if they do that, so...
> 
> Having grow up in Quebec seeing these people tumble around in malls for years before they hit it big, I got my fill either way!


When Disney announced La Nouba going away they said the new show would have a Disney animation influence.


----------



## Bay Max

thepops said:


> Will it be extra Hoppy?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> When Disney announced La Nouba going away they said the new show would have a Disney animation influence.


I believe it!  I didn't follow it too closely... still have flashbacks of these people practically landing on my head when I was just at the mall trying to buy new shoes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some menu changes and price increases at Trader Sams
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...e-head-mug-arrive-at-trader-sams-grog-grotto/



Glad I got my nautilus last trip!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Jack Sparrow is now meeting in the space of the former Captain Jack pirate tutorial show

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/jack-spar...ct-pirate-tutorial-show-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First Mickeys 90th cupcake 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/first-loo...nov-16th-18th-at-disneys-contemporary-resort/


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New 18-month AP promotion through Universal
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...al-annual-passes-6-months-20181004-story.html



I just bought ap’s a little over a month ago!


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First Mickeys 90th cupcake
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/first-loo...nov-16th-18th-at-disneys-contemporary-resort/



I may just have to get this, just so I can post a picture online.


----------



## jlundeen

only 3 days to celebrate Mickey's 90th?   Seems a little stingy.


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> only 3 days to celebrate Mickey's 90th?   Seems a little stingy.


They will be doing a lot in 2019 to celebrate.


----------



## bbmassey

We are looking to book over the 4th of July. Anyone with inside it even simi-inside knowledge have an idea or odds on if the SkyLiner willbe active yet?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Tomy Sawyer island to be closed for 2 months for rehab starting mid-October

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...land-to-close-soon-for-2-month-refurbishment/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bbmassey said:


> We are looking to book over the 4th of July. Anyone with inside it even simi-inside knowledge have an idea or odds on if the SkyLiner willbe active yet?



I think speculation is late spring early summer so I’d say good chance it’s running by your trip but certainly no guarantee


----------



## tarak

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First Mickeys 90th cupcake
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/first-loo...nov-16th-18th-at-disneys-contemporary-resort/



I usually find the cupcakes completely forgettable but that one looks really good.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Tomy Sawyer island to be closed for 2 months for rehab starting mid-October
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...land-to-close-soon-for-2-month-refurbishment/



Sooooo, what would be refurbished?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Sooooo, what would be refurbished?



The fort, the bridges, the paths?  Maybe working on the restaurant that was there?  Not sure


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> The fort, the bridges, the paths?  Maybe working on the restaurant that was there?  Not sure



That makes sense. 

I have never been on Tom Sawyer's Island in all the times I've been to WDW.  I've looked a pictures, but never went.

I'm going to make it a point to go when we go next.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> First Mickeys 90th cupcake
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/first-loo...nov-16th-18th-at-disneys-contemporary-resort/



Typically not one to get excited for a cupcake, but this one is really cute. It sounds pretty yummy but, as per usual Disney cupcake, WAY too sweet.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> The fort, the bridges, the paths?  Maybe working on the restaurant that was there?  Not sure



If I’m not mistaken they just did a big Reno on the fort and bridges...

Perhaps those mines?  They could use a little plussing somehow...

Or maybe a fresh coat of white paint on the fence.....


----------



## splash327

dlavender said:


> If I’m not mistaken they just did a big Reno on the fort and bridges...
> 
> Perhaps those mines?  They could use a little plussing somehow...
> 
> Or maybe a fresh coat of white paint on the fence.....



Or maybe the track for the riverboat near the docks for the island.   Doesn't the dates line up with the riverboat coming back?


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Jedi Training to close
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/rumor-disneylands-jedi-training-show-to-close/



I wouldn't be surprised if WDW's does too. Surprised they didn't design in a theater in the new land for it, and I can't see them continuing to have it active OUTSIDE of the immersive land.  It'd be like having Ollivander's wand shop in Dr. Seuss Land at Universal.

Frankly it is so popular, I wouldn't put it past Disney to start charging for it as an "experience". 



TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Tomy Sawyer island to be closed for 2 months for rehab starting mid-October
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...land-to-close-soon-for-2-month-refurbishment/


Bummer .. finally was planning some time to go over there now that my son is 6 (and use it as a place to give the 2yo a nap) .. oh well. Next time I guess.


----------



## Sweettears

tarak said:


> I usually find the cupcakes completely forgettable but that one looks really good.


They’re certainly not forgettable if you eat one the next morning. Tasty but deadly


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Apparently these are some leaked images from inside the former Great Movie Ride

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/photos-vi...ogress-on-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Mickey 90th ears

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/new-mickey-mouse-90th-anniversary-ears-coming-to-disney-parks-soon/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Mickey 90th ears
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/new-mickey-mouse-90th-anniversary-ears-coming-to-disney-parks-soon/


ooo...  I wish they would sell them through the shop park app!


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently these are some leaked images from inside the former Great Movie Ride
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/photos-vi...ogress-on-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway/



That is definitely less than exciting.


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
New Darth Maul Magicband 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...aul-magicband-on-demand-design-now-available/


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some menu changes and price increases at Trader Sams
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...e-head-mug-arrive-at-trader-sams-grog-grotto/



Wow.... that’s a serious price increase.


----------



## Fantasia79

MimiOfTwo said:


> Ever eaten dinner at Akershus? Kids meal is $36 for a tiny frozen pizza. Adult meals is about $60. It’s one credit.



Worst meal I’ve ever had at Disney.  And the AC return was dripping on my wife the whole meal.  They didn’t seem to care.


----------



## Bing Showei

Fantasia79 said:


> Wow.... that’s a serious price increase.


I haven’t been following Disney prices long enough to tell the difference.

Are the price increases we are seeing this year with F&W, QS/CS, and TS greater than they have been historically? Or is this a cyclical occurance that happens with some regularity?


----------



## Fantasia79

Bing Showei said:


> I haven’t been following Disney prices long enough to tell the difference.
> 
> Are the price increases we are seeing this year with F&W, QS/CS, and TS greater than they have been historically? Or is this a cyclical occurance that happens with some regularity?



It happens. But if you look at old vs. new prices in the link, it’s a healthy jump


----------



## rteetz

Bing Showei said:


> I haven’t been following Disney prices long enough to tell the difference.
> 
> Are the price increases we are seeing this year with F&W, QS/CS, and TS greater than they have been historically? Or is this a cyclical occurance that happens with some regularity?


They are somewhat regular but this seems to be more than usual at one time.


----------



## DizDaD7

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Apparently these are some leaked images from inside the former Great Movie Ride
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/photos-vi...ogress-on-mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway/


Cool to see these pics...BTW, I know this was asked somewhere b4 but when is M&MRR supposed to be up and running ?


----------



## DizDaD7

Fantasia79 said:


> Worst meal I’ve ever had at Disney.  And the AC return was dripping on my wife the whole meal.  They didn’t seem to care.


I second this....Other than Tony's, this was by far the worst meal possible...The characters were they only thing that saved the experience, but not by much...


----------



## rteetz

DizDaD7 said:


> Cool to see these pics...BTW, I know this was asked somewhere b4 but when is M&MRR supposed to be up and running ?


Late summer early fall 2019


----------



## rteetz

DizDaD7 said:


> I second this....Other than Tony's, this was by far the worst meal possible...The characters were they only thing that saved the experience, but not by much...


I’ll say that Tony’s has improved.


----------



## DizDaD7

rteetz said:


> Late summer early fall 2019


Well that certainly puts a damper on a possible Early July trip then.. Trying to get usage for a 3rd trip on my AP...


rteetz said:


> I’ll say that Tony’s has improved.


Really?   In all aspects too?  Mainly the food though?


----------



## rteetz

DizDaD7 said:


> Well that certainly puts a damper on a possible Early July trip then.. Trying to get usage for a 3rd trip on my AP...
> 
> Really?   In all aspects too?  Mainly the food though?


I was there in January and they have a new chef and new menu items. I didn’t think it was that bad at all. Was it the best? No but not bad by any means.


----------



## rteetz

Get ready for some new monorails...


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Mobile Ordering Now Available at More Disneyland Resort Quick-Service Food Locations



I used mobile order so many times last month. I always waited till I was at the location and would use it if the line was long. It's like cutting in line without cutting in line lol.
   Edit: At WDW, Not DL. Didn't read it right


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> Get ready for some new monorails...


Oh yeah??   whatcha know?


----------



## rteetz

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Oh yeah??   whatcha know?


No timetable as of yet and I can’t say too much but Bombardier is the builder.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Centertown Market and Old Port Royale now open! 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...new-old-port-royale-and-centertown-market.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> Worst meal I’ve ever had at Disney.  And the AC return was dripping on my wife the whole meal.  They didn’t seem to care.





DizDaD7 said:


> I second this....Other than Tony's, this was by far the worst meal possible...The characters were they only thing that saved the experience, but not by much...



We've done Akershsus several times and always had a good meal.  We've done all meals there but tend to do breakfast - food is quite good (the cheesy potatoes are amazing), always had good character interactions, and aim for a pre-park opening ADR so we could get on Frozen with no wait

The AC return dripping on you though, there is no excuse for that - definitely needed some guest recovery there!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Get ready for some new monorails...



glad to see this ... I've always defended the monorails and when people would go on about how bad they smelled I would downplay it .... until this last trip in August - it was pretty gross and really something needs to be done


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Calypso Trading Post at Caribbean Beach

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/c...ng-post-at-disneys-caribbean-beach-resort.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New pool bar at Caribbean Beach

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/ban...ool-bar-at-disneys-caribbean-beach-resort.htm


----------



## mollmoll4

Not news, but I found it interesting... I got  PIN code for a discount in the mail from Disney this weekend. That hasn't happened in YEARS, and it's never happened when I already have a vacation booked (for this month).

Deal is for 25-30% off RO in Jan-Mar with a "book by" date of 1/25.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mollmoll4 said:


> Not news, but I found it interesting... I got  PIN code for a discount in the mail from Disney this weekend. That hasn't happened in YEARS, and it's never happened when I already have a vacation booked (for this month).
> 
> Deal is for 25-30% off RO in Jan-Mar with a "book by" date of 1/25.


Yeah I got that last week.

Mine was 30% 1/1-3/9 and 25% off 3/10-6/1 for past guests.

Honestly I've gotten multiple PIN codes but they normally are the same as the public offering. This one I haven't double checked what it is for the public. Also my husband used to get all the mailings then it switched to me. Except he still gets all the DCL offerings.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah I got that last week.
> 
> Mine was 30% 1/1-3/9 and *25% off 3/10-6/1 for past guests*.
> 
> Honestly I've gotten multiple PIN codes but they normally are the same as the public offering. This one I haven't double checked what it is for the public. Also my husband used to get all the mailings then it switched to me. Except he still gets all the DCL offerings.



I hadn't heard about the bolded one. I'd love to get that one as we're hoping to go in May!


----------



## mollmoll4

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah I got that last week.
> 
> Mine was 30% 1/1-3/9 and 25% off 3/10-6/1 for past guests.
> 
> Honestly I've gotten multiple PIN codes but they normally are the same as the public offering. This one I haven't double checked what it is for the public. Also my husband used to get all the mailings then it switched to me. Except he still gets all the DCL offerings.



That's the one I got! I forgot it goes all the way to June. I was so shocked to get one!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

mollmoll4 said:


> That's the one I got! I forgot it goes all the way to June. I was so shocked to get one!


It is exciting when you get them lol I just wish I had a trip planned over time to have been able to use them lol. It's sooooo tempting.


----------



## danikoski

DizDaD7 said:


> I second this....Other than Tony's, this was by far the worst meal possible...The characters were they only thing that saved the experience, but not by much...



We found the PPO breakfast to be decent. Not sure I'd do lunch or dinner. So many better places to eat at Epcot.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Full menus for the new Centertown Market 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.id=754


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Solar panels all gone from former Universe of Energy

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/nomosolar/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Storytellers Cafe to get rid of a la carte  menu


https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...tinue-a-la-carte-menus-starting-october-10th/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Coach and Minnie Mouse line

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/articles/2018/10/08/disney-x-coach-minnie-mouse-collection/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

https://micechat.com/208071-disneyland-busy-ambassadors-new/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Solar panels all gone from former Universe of Energy
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/nomosolar/



And this time it says they may return.......


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sebastian’s Bistro

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/sebastians-bistro/gallery/08oct2018-sebastian's-bistro-overview.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Lemon parking garage at Disney Springs will provide 3000 spaces and open in 2019

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/10/new-lemon-parking-garage-opening-in.html?m=1


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Sebastian’s Bistro
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/sebastians-bistro/gallery/08oct2018-sebastian's-bistro-overview.htm



I'm sure someone will come and say this looks bland, loss of character, etc. but I think it looks great! Fresh, crisp and clean! The character/theming is there, just in a more subtle way.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Farro said:


> I'm sure someone will come and say this looks bland, loss of character, etc. but I think it looks great! Fresh, crisp and clean! The character/theming is there, just in a more subtle way.



Looks an awful like Cape May to me....


----------



## mcd2745

Farro said:


> I'm sure someone will come and say this looks bland, loss of character, etc. but I think it looks great! Fresh, crisp and clean! The character/theming is there, just in a more subtle way.



Agreed. All the pictures I've seen...Sebastian's, Banana Cabana, the new lobby area, the new food court and shopping area all look fantastic IMO. I think they did a great job with this refurb.


----------



## jade1

Tigger's ally said:


> Looks an awful like Cape May to me....



Yea it does. Overall some improvements for Riviera IMO.


----------



## MichiganScott

Farro said:


> I'm sure someone will come and say this looks bland, loss of character, etc. but I think it looks great! Fresh, crisp and clean! The character/theming is there, just in a more subtle way.



It does look fresh, crisp and clean, but...clinical.  Additionally, I feel it squanders the thematic possibilities of Sebastian/TLM.  I think they missed the mark on this, as my kids love TLM, but have no desire to go here based on the pics.  If this isn't marketed to kids, why use TLM?


----------



## Farro

MichiganScott said:


> It does look fresh, crisp and clean, but...clinical.  Additionally, I feel it squanders the thematic possibilities of Sebastian/TLM.  I think they missed the mark on this, as my kids love TLM, but have no desire to go here based on the pics.  If this isn't marketed to kids, why use TLM?



Well, it is Sebastian's _Bistro_, it should look more upscale. 

As someone said above, it looks like Cape May, which has no problem getting patrons, so I would assume the same for here. And it's not just marketed towards kids....


----------



## Farro

Tigger's ally said:


> Looks an awful like Cape May to me....



I don't see that as a bad thing!


----------



## sachilles

It follows the recent formula of subtle hints of disney. It's there but not in your face. Sort of like spotting hidden mickeys


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Peter Rice, Dana Walden Score Top Roles as Disney Sets Post-Fox Leadership


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Jim Shore Enchanted Tiki Room 55th Anniversary Figure Coming in November to Disney Parks


----------



## Tigger's ally

Farro said:


> I don't see that as a bad thing!



Nope and since they both are seafood oriented, I don't have any problem with them being similar in decor.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Jim Shore Enchanted Tiki Room 55th Anniversary Figure Coming in November to Disney Parks


I love Jim’s work. I have a haunted mansion figurine in my room that may or may not be done by him


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Jim Shore Enchanted Tiki Room 55th Anniversary Figure Coming in November to Disney Parks



Oh dang it, that thing is gorgeous!!! There goes $65.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Whew - I did it,  I made it back from being almost 2,500 comments in the hole here!  About 6-8 weeks ago, I got distracted from this thread (which I normally read daily).  I remained super involved in our Credit Card churning thread on the budget board...and then I did my normal Discount Evaluation when SPD for early 2019 was released and this further distracted me.  

I started to try to catch up by reading 10 or so pages of the thread nightly, but you guys kept commenting so of course I wasn't making up much ground LOL!!!  

I was so tempted to quote and respond to things but I'm like...they're 4+ weeks old, you can't drum up old news.  @rteetz will shun you!!  HAHA!  

Anyways, I'm back - and I read every comment!!


----------



## Ambehnke

mollmoll4 said:


> Not news, but I found it interesting... I got  PIN code for a discount in the mail from Disney this weekend. That hasn't happened in YEARS, and it's never happened when I already have a vacation booked (for this month).
> 
> Deal is for 25-30% off RO in Jan-Mar with a "book by" date of 1/25.


I always get them except this one! Which I could actually use since these are my dates! Just booked a trip on Thursday anyway but would potentially spend more as this is a better deal than the public deal.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Jim Shore Enchanted Tiki Room 55th Anniversary Figure Coming in November to Disney Parks



Just ordered mine!


----------



## momandmousefan

umichigan10 said:


> I love Jim’s work. I have a haunted mansion figurine in my room that may or may not be done by him


My husband just dropped and broke my haunted mansion Jim Shore. It was a good excuse for ordering this one. I got no argument when I showed him this. Someone must have felt guilty. Lol


----------



## danikoski

Ambehnke said:


> I always get them except this one! Which I could actually use since these are my dates! Just booked a trip on Thursday anyway but would potentially spend more as this is a better deal than the public deal.


 
Log into your MDE account and do a ton of searches for dates within this time frame. Log into any other connected MDE account, like shopDisney. I firmly believe that they have some sort of algorithm. Also, this one almost snuck through my junk email.


----------



## Ambehnke

danikoski said:


> Log into your MDE account and do a ton of searches for dates within this time frame. Log into any other connected MDE account, like shopDisney. I firmly believe that they have some sort of algorithm. Also, this one almost snuck through my junk email.


I definitely have done that. We just booked a trip for this time frame so I have been doing this for probably three or four months since the January dates were released on the website. I also have dining reservations which I also think helps odds.


----------



## adelaster

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Jim Shore Enchanted Tiki Room 55th Anniversary Figure Coming in November to Disney Parks


I'm not getting this- is it available every day at 5pm online, or did it already sell out? I was in the process of filling out the form but then it said no inventory.


----------



## skier_pete

adelaster said:


> I'm not getting this- is it available every day at 5pm online, or did it already sell out? I was in the process of filling out the form but then it said no inventory.



No, that means through 5 PM on November 19th. Not after 5 PM every day. 

We ordered ours last night. From what I remember, there's no availability until after November 18th, but you can ORDER one, at least as long as supplies last.


----------



## adelaster

********** said:


> No, that means through 5 PM on November 19th. Not after 5 PM every day.
> 
> We ordered ours last night. From what I remember, there's no availability until after November 18th, but you can ORDER one, at least as long as supplies last.


So then it's permanently sold out? I can't go to the parks when they are releasing it, and I have been getting this error message every time I try to buy it online by adding one to my cart:


Just trying to determine if there's a way to purchase this item. Frustrated after attempting this several times- it's not exactly a mobile friendly page.


----------



## skier_pete

adelaster said:


> So then it's permanently sold out? I can't go to the parks when they are releasing it, and I have been getting this error message every time I try to buy it online by adding one to my cart:
> 
> Just trying to determine if there's a way to purchase this item. Frustrated after attempting this several times- it's not exactly a mobile friendly page.



I don't know the answer - we did not get that error. Would suggest trying again every day. They may limit orders daily. It could also be sold out - these things go quickly.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney x RockLove Collection Honors “The Nightmare Before Christmas” 25th Anniversary


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bob Iger Confirms He Worked on 2020 Presidential Run, Leaves Door Open for 2024


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Limited Time Magic Shots Available at Disney's Animal Kingdom Theme Park


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney x RockLove Collection Honors “The Nightmare Before Christmas” 25th Anniversary


Am I the only person in the world who didn't like that movie?


----------



## Iowamomof4

jlundeen said:


> Am I the only person in the world who didn't like that movie?



Nope. Can't stand it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Am I the only person in the world who didn't like that movie?



definitely not - though I am not one of them, I love it

It does seem to be one of those "love / hate" things - I know a lot of people on either side, but very few that are in the middle on it


----------



## The Pho

jlundeen said:


> Am I the only person in the world who didn't like that movie?


Not a fan of the movie at all.  I think it's aged like milk, I'll watch it every few years but I won't go out of my way for it.  But I am a fan of the characters from the film though.   Oogie Boogie and Jack in particular.   Haunted Mansion overlay was pretty awesome the one time I saw it.  And Oogie's show presence is usually a highlight of any show to me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Not a fan of the movie at all.  I think it's aged like milk, I'll watch it every few years but I won't go out of my way for it.  But I am a fan of the characters from the film though.   Oogie Boogie and Jack in particular.   Haunted Mansion overlay was pretty awesome the one time I saw it.  And Oogie's show presence is usually a highlight of any show to me.



I think that overlay is a great example of how great execution is more important than IP as I know a lot of people that are not fans of the movie but love the overlay


----------



## Farro

jlundeen said:


> Am I the only person in the world who didn't like that movie?





Iowamomof4 said:


> Nope. Can't stand it.





The Pho said:


> Not a fan of the movie at all.  I think it's aged like milk, I'll watch it every few years but I won't go out of my way for it.  But I am a fan of the characters from the film though.   Oogie Boogie and Jack in particular.   Haunted Mansion overlay was pretty awesome the one time I saw it.  And Oogie's show presence is usually a highlight of any show to me.



I love it. I have loved it ever since it first came out. I am/was a huge Tim Burton fan. 

I would put Nightmare Before Christmas, Corpse Bride, and Coraline (not Tim Burton) among my favorite animated films of all time.


----------



## skier_pete

I am one of maybe 10,000 people that saw Nightmare Before Christmas in the theater. I am honestly probably one of those "middle-ground" people. I think it is fun film and has some neat aspects to it, but I wouldn't consider it great. I love the music particularly (big Danny Elfman fan) and enjoy the soundtrack more than the movie itself. There's some amazing animation in there, the character design is wonderful and the whole concept behind it is lots of fun. Would love to see HM holiday some day. 

But I always felt the sentiment in it rang very hollow. The "love story" between Jack and Sally I find particularly cringe-worthy with her spending the movie pining for him and helping him while he basically ignores her until the last 30 seconds of the movie. And Jack's epiphany isn't so much motivated by any emotional resonance, but really just by the fact that he botched things so badly humans wanted to kill him. Even Jack sending Santa off (essentially to be killed) he only corrects because it's more about 'setting things right' than any sort of emotional core. I also find that the movie isn't really all that funny. I love a lot of Tim Burton's early work and find the lack of heart here disappointing, as I think he did some beautiful emotional work in Edward Scissorhands and Ed Wood is one of my favorite movies of all time which were in a similar timeframe. This movie just doesn't quite work for me. 

After I type all this I realize this conversation has nothing to do with news...but here it is anyways.


----------



## piglet1979

I am not a fan of the movie either and not much of a fan of Tim Burton either.  Some of his work do like but most I do not.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Whew - I did it,  I made it back from being almost 2,500 comments in the hole here!  About 6-8 weeks ago, I got distracted from this thread (which I normally read daily).  I remained super involved in our Credit Card churning thread on the budget board...and then I did my normal Discount Evaluation when SPD for early 2019 was released and this further distracted me.
> 
> I started to try to catch up by reading 10 or so pages of the thread nightly, but you guys kept commenting so of course I wasn't making up much ground LOL!!!
> 
> I was so tempted to quote and respond to things but I'm like...they're 4+ weeks old, you can't drum up old news.  @rteetz will shun you!!  HAHA!
> 
> Anyways, I'm back - and I read every comment!!



You're a better DIS'er than I am. I was just at universal for a week and didn't keep up with this thread. 

I'll just dive back in, it'll be like the past week never happened.


----------



## Lee Matthews

jlundeen said:


> Am I the only person in the world who didn't like that movie?



Nope, anything Tim Burton isn't my thing


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Hollywood Studios Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/photo-rep...ul-disney-skyliner-bus-loop-construction-etc/


----------



## Iowamomof4

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You're a better DIS'er than I am. I was just at universal for a week and didn't keep up with this thread.
> 
> I'll just dive back in, it'll be like the past week never happened.



The bigest news (which may have happened before you left - but is still being discussed anyway) is that ticket pricing structure is changing as of Oct 16 for wdw and food and drink prices increased BIG TIME about a week ago (also in wdw). There are threads discussing each thing. Also, OPR at CBR finally reopened.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Enchanted Tiki Room at Disneyland reopens

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/photos-wa...ed-garden-reopens-altered-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney’s accelerator program demo day will be live streamed

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ccelerator-2018-demo-day-to-be-live-streamed/


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Hollywood Studios Update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/photo-rep...ul-disney-skyliner-bus-loop-construction-etc/


They must be prepping Tatooine Traders to be a more "generic" store that they can just swap out later when (supposedly) Star Tours is replaced by something else.

Why they are doing this refurb now is head scratching though ..

And what's with those two pillars in the middle of the store?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Caribbean Beach map

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...de-map-for-disneys-caribbean-beach-resort.htm


----------



## Farro

mcd2745 said:


> Agreed. All the pictures I've seen...Sebastian's, Banana Cabana, the new lobby area, the new food court and shopping area all look fantastic IMO. I think they did a great job with this refurb.



I just went and looked at more pictures of the refurb, it looks amazing! Easy, breezy, Caribbean vibe - I think they got this spot on!


----------



## amalone1013

adelaster said:


> I'm not getting this- is it available every day at 5pm online, or did it already sell out? I was in the process of filling out the form but then it said no inventory.


I just got an email that more were in stock and was able to order one!


----------



## adelaster

amalone1013 said:


> I just got an email that more were in stock and was able to order one!


Thank you so much! Just completed the form!


----------



## gberg

rteetz said:


> No timetable as of yet and I can’t say too much but Bombardier is the builder.


I hope Bombardier does better with the monorail than they are with the new streetcars here in Toronto.  Way past delivery deadlines (yes that's plural!) and some of the ones they have delivered have to be sent back for welding repairs!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: World of Disney Refurbishment Nearly Complete at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris Announces Full Slate of Events for 2019: Star Wars, Pirates and Princesses, Marvel, Lion King and More


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Conde Nast Traveler Readers Honor Disney Cruise Line in Two Categories


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Jedi Training to end at DHS as well (sometime next month)

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/breaking-jedi-training-show-to-end-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Andyman33

adelaster said:


> Thank you so much! Just completed the form!



now says pre orders are sold out - can't even get to the page to put in information now


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Jedi Training to end at DHS as well (sometime next month)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/breaking-jedi-training-show-to-end-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Not surprised... Although I thought it would be next year not this year.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Jedi Training to end at DHS as well (sometime next month)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/breaking-jedi-training-show-to-end-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Buy, there are going to be some PO'd parents around this one. Even if they are going to move/eliminate it for SW:GE - why eliminate it now? That park still has almost nothing to do - even with TSL.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Buy, there are going to be some PO'd parents around this one. Even if they are going to move/eliminate it for SW:GE - why eliminate it now? That park still has almost nothing to do - even with TSL.



I am glad my kids did this our last trip so they at least got to experience it once.  I agree with you and @rteetz - why end it now?  Guess just part of the cost cutting


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am glad my kids did this our last trip so they at least got to experience it once.  I agree with you and @rteetz - why end it now?  Guess just part of the cost cutting


This is the most baffling one, yet. I can't imagine this is not still in demand - based on the line I wait in every time we sign up for it.

I could see some down time as they transition the location to the new Land, but not a whole year. It's just ponderous...


----------



## The Pho

James Gunn officially directing Suicide Squad 2 for DC.  So that should pretty much confirm the rest of the way that he won't be returning to the MCU in any capacity, and that his Disney contract is officially nullified allowing him to work for rival studios.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Three new retail venues opening at Disney Springs

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...gs-marketplace/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1004180044A


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Jedi Training to end at DHS as well (sometime next month)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/breaking-jedi-training-show-to-end-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Wow...

As they are heading into the busiest time of the year?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Hatbox Ghost Tiki Mug avialable starting today at Trader Sam's Grog Grotto ..... anyone in the area want to pick me up one?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Hatbox Ghost Tiki Mug avialable starting today at Trader Sam's Grog Grotto ..... anyone in the area want to pick me up one?
> 
> View attachment 357082



I'm so angry. I left three days ago.

Gotta be kidding me. I've never been able to get a Halloween tiki mugs.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Jedi Training to end at DHS as well (sometime next month)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/breaking-jedi-training-show-to-end-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Wow ..
Why cancel it now? Just more "budget cuts"? I mean . .they just recently (within,what? last 2-3 years?) redid the stage.  Why remove a VERY POPULAR "attraction" from a park that is still hurting for attractions until SWGE opens.

Maybe this means that Star Tours is going to see the chopping block BEFORE SWGE opens .. between this and the odd refurbishment of Tatooine Traders ...

Well, my dream of having my son or daughter do this is gone. I had one opportunity when he was 4 .. and he was too scared (don't blame him) to try.

Do we know if they plan on having this with SW:GE? Makes sense, but I haven't seen a "spot" for it on the maps.

"The travel agent who posted the news said that the attraction at Walt Disney World is expected to reopen at an unspecified later date with some changes"

Like I've said previously .. I wouldn't be surprised if this returns as a paid event .. where the kid gets to keep the lightsaber .. basically the same one as the "build a lightsaber" toy they sell in the store (fun and good quality). Essentially, the Jedi version of BB Boutique ..

Still odd to close it a full year before SWGE would even open.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Wow ..
> Why cancel it now? Just more "budget cuts"? I mean . .they just recently (within,what? last 2-3 years?) redid the stage.  Why remove a VERY POPULAR "attraction" from a park that is still hurting for attractions until SWGE opens.
> 
> Maybe this means that Star Tours is going to see the chopping block BEFORE SWGE opens .. between this and the odd refurbishment of Tatooine Traders ...
> 
> Well, my dream of having my son or daughter do this is gone. I had one opportunity when he was 4 .. and he was too scared (don't blame him) to try.
> 
> Do we know if they plan on having this with SW:GE? Makes sense, but I haven't seen a "spot" for it on the maps. Like I've said previously .. I wouldn't be surprised if this returns as a paid event .. where the kid gets to keep the lightsaber .. basically combine it with the "build a lightsaber" thing they sell in the store. The Jedi version of BB Boutique .. while the parents get to eat some desserts while watching ('cause every Disney event needs food).



I am really glad my older two kids did this our last trip ... my youngest (who is also 4) originally agreed to do it but then didn't want to (and probably for the best, I think it would have been too intense for her)


----------



## dlavender

tlmadden73 said:


> Wow ..
> Why cancel it now? Just more "budget cuts"? I mean . .they just recently (within,what? last 2-3 years?) redid the stage.  Why remove a VERY POPULAR "attraction" from a park that is still hurting for attractions until SWGE opens.
> 
> Maybe this means that Star Tours is going to see the chopping block BEFORE SWGE opens .. between this and the odd refurbishment of Tatooine Traders ...
> 
> Well, my dream of having my son or daughter do this is gone. I had one opportunity when he was 4 .. and he was too scared (don't blame him) to try.
> 
> Do we know if they plan on having this with SW:GE? Makes sense, but I haven't seen a "spot" for it on the maps.
> 
> "The travel agent who posted the news said that the attraction at Walt Disney World is expected to reopen at an unspecified later date with some changes"
> 
> Like I've said previously .. I wouldn't be surprised if this returns as a paid event .. where the kid gets to keep the lightsaber .. basically the same one as the "build a lightsaber" toy they sell in the store (fun and good quality). Essentially, the Jedi version of BB Boutique ..
> 
> Still odd to close it a full year before SWGE would even open.



"The travel agent who posted the news said that the attraction at Walt Disney World is expected to reopen at an unspecified later date with some changes."

I could see the "some changes" as what you describe above...


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Jedi Training to end at DHS as well (sometime next month)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/breaking-jedi-training-show-to-end-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Well that takes away the whole reason to go to Hollywood and vine PPO....


----------



## tlmadden73

dlavender said:


> "The travel agent who posted the news said that the attraction at Walt Disney World is expected to reopen at an unspecified later date with some changes."
> 
> I could see the "some changes" as what you describe above...



Easily .. Disney is pretty good at taking something that is in high demand and monetizing it. (See how they took the guest-created demand of "PPO" breakfast and monetized it into Early Morning Magic).

I am actually surprised it has been free all this time, or wasn't a more formalized show (on a bigger stage). When my friend's kids did this last trip, they had to wait a pretty long time (during an EMH) to sign up for this. They basically had to waste the entire EMH just to sign them up. 

Just seemed inefficient way to handle such a popular attraction.  I am sure there are tons of people who would pay for this .. JUST simply to have it guaranteed scheduled and reserved before they get to the park.


----------



## dlavender

tlmadden73 said:


> Easily .. Disney is pretty good at taking something that is in high demand and monetizing it. (See how they took the guest-created demand of "PPO" breakfast and monetized it into Early Morning Magic).
> 
> I am actually surprised it has been free all this time, or wasn't a more formalized show (on a bigger stage). When my friend's kids did this last trip, they had to wait a pretty long time (during an EMH) to sign up for this. They basically had to waste the entire EMH just to sign them up.
> 
> Just seemed inefficient way to handle such a popular attraction.  I am sure there are tons of people who would pay for this .. JUST simply to have it guaranteed scheduled and reserved before they get to the park.



They are going to cross new territory if they went that route.  That would be the first time there's a separate paid attraction that wouldn't be included in admission, right? 
There's parties that take place before and after hours, dessert parties with special viewing, but not an entire attraction or show that is now off limits.....

I don't know if I could see them doing that, and I'm definitely on the more cynical end of WDW opinions.....I'd hate for them to do that. 

But as you describe, there is a demand, and the sign up process can be a zoo.  I wonder if they just add it as a FP+ option?  Seems like that would solve the issues without crossing into new territory....

But, they do like to monetize...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Easily .. Disney is pretty good at taking something that is in high demand and monetizing it. (See how they took the guest-created demand of "PPO" breakfast and monetized it into Early Morning Magic).
> 
> I am actually surprised it has been free all this time, or wasn't a more formalized show (on a bigger stage). When my friend's kids did this last trip, they had to wait a pretty long time (during an EMH) to sign up for this. They basically had to waste the entire EMH just to sign them up.
> 
> Just seemed inefficient way to handle such a popular attraction.  I am sure there are tons of people who would pay for this .. JUST simply to have it guaranteed scheduled and reserved before they get to the park.



I know I would (I mean, not a ton, but a little bit - especially if they got something to keep - well, beyond the free pin they got) ... we had to pick going to sign up for this at rope drop vs Slinky Dog


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I've got someone on the way to the poly!

Let's see if they're still there.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Hatbox Ghost Tiki Mug avialable starting today at Trader Sam's Grog Grotto ..... anyone in the area want to pick me up one?
> 
> View attachment 357082


I really like this one... I’m not there until Nov. 1st...


----------



## mikeamizzle

crossing my fingers it will be around again in couple weeks..


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: World of Disney Refurbishment Nearly Complete at Disney Springs


I guess it is doubtful the rest will be open when we go on Sunday


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Hatbox tiki mug is one per person. Wow.


----------



## Ambehnke

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Jedi Training to end at DHS as well (sometime next month)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/breaking-jedi-training-show-to-end-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Seriously? More stuff they are cutting right now? It’s sickening.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hatbox tiki mug is one per person. Wow.


The Trader Sams special mugs always are very limited.


----------



## adelaster

rteetz said:


> I really like this one... I’m not there until Nov. 1st...


When do these usually sell out? I'm there end of October.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> The Trader Sams special mugs always are very limited.



I think in the past it's been two per customer.


----------



## rteetz

adelaster said:


> When do these usually sell out? I'm there end of October.


It says they will have limited quantities daily.


----------



## Roxyfire

tlmadden73 said:


> Wow ..
> Why cancel it now? Just more "budget cuts"? I mean . .they just recently (within,what? last 2-3 years?) redid the stage.  Why remove a VERY POPULAR "attraction" from a park that is still hurting for attractions until SWGE opens.
> 
> Maybe this means that Star Tours is going to see the chopping block BEFORE SWGE opens .. between this and the odd refurbishment of Tatooine Traders ...
> 
> Well, my dream of having my son or daughter do this is gone. I had one opportunity when he was 4 .. and he was too scared (don't blame him) to try.
> 
> Do we know if they plan on having this with SW:GE? Makes sense, but I haven't seen a "spot" for it on the maps.
> 
> "The travel agent who posted the news said that the attraction at Walt Disney World is expected to reopen at an unspecified later date with some changes"
> 
> Like I've said previously .. I wouldn't be surprised if this returns as a paid event .. where the kid gets to keep the lightsaber .. basically the same one as the "build a lightsaber" toy they sell in the store (fun and good quality). Essentially, the Jedi version of BB Boutique ..
> 
> Still odd to close it a full year before SWGE would even open.




I could've sworn the original announcement hinted at there being a special area built for this. But with the amount of people asking I'm questioning that memory now. I definitely could see them monetizing it though. $35 per kid at like 20-25 kids per show? That's printing money right there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> I could've sworn the original announcement hinted at there being a special area built for this. But with the amount of people asking I'm questioning that memory now. I definitely could see them monetizing it though. $35 per kid at like 20-25 kids per show? That's printing money right there.



I definitely recall some mention of this but am now questioning if it was anything official or just speculation of what *of course would* happen

Maybe it is one of those Berenstein Bears scenarios


----------



## Roxyfire

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely recall some mention of this but am now questioning if it was anything official or just speculation of what *of course would* happen
> 
> Maybe it is one of those Berenstein Bears scenarios



Yes it's very possible there's a Mandela Effect going on here, or I've slipped into the wrong reality...


----------



## SaharanTea

dlavender said:


> They are going to cross new territory if they went that route.  That would be the first time there's a separate paid attraction that wouldn't be included in admission, right?
> There's parties that take place before and after hours, dessert parties with special viewing, but not an entire attraction or show that is now off limits.....
> 
> I don't know if I could see them doing that, and I'm definitely on the more cynical end of WDW opinions.....I'd hate for them to do that.
> 
> But as you describe, there is a demand, and the sign up process can be a zoo.  I wonder if they just add it as a FP+ option?  Seems like that would solve the issues without crossing into new territory....
> 
> But, they do like to monetize...



Nah, you'll be able to sign up in advance online like an ADR, but this special new service comes at the low price of just $59.99 per kid.  

But that's not all, you'll get a cheap plastic light saber with every reservation!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Jedi Training to end at DHS as well (sometime next month)
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/breaking-jedi-training-show-to-end-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


I don't necessarily have a problem with this closing, it happens sometimes (although my kids love it so that's sad).  But my goodness, why not give some notice!  People have booked ADRs 180 days in advance, planned which parks they would be in each day, booked FPs 60 days in advance all for Disney's benefit.  And now on less than 45 days notice you close something.  Of course nothing is ever guaranteed but some people may have been showing their kids videos online, preparing them to participate, getting them excited.  I feel bad for those folks, and for those who never got to see their kids do it, it truly was a neat experience for the kids.  

I also agree that this may return as a paid event.  That seems like an easy answer for Disney.


----------



## kat_lh

SaharanTea said:


> Nah, you'll be able to sign up in advance online like an ADR, but this special new service comes at the low price of just $59.99 per kid.
> 
> But that's not all, you'll get a cheap plastic light saber with every reservation!



Or it becomes a tour. Get to meet Chewie & Kylo, fight Darth, see some memorabilia for $79.


----------



## Ambehnke

kat_lh said:


> Or it becomes a tour. Get to meet Chewie & Kylo, fight Darth, see some memorabilia for $79.


Makes me sick to think about. That would be blatantly taking free entertainment and making people pay for it. At least with DAH and EMM they masked it by keeping some EMH.


----------



## Roxyfire

kat_lh said:


> Or it becomes a tour. Get to meet Chewie & Kylo, fight Darth, see some memorabilia for $79.





Ambehnke said:


> Makes me sick to think about. That would be blatantly taking free entertainment and making people pay for it. At least with DAH and EMM they masked it by keeping some EMH.



To be fair there already is a guided tour which includes guaranteed access to these things. I highly doubt they would take all those experiences and make them upcharge only. But I could certainly see them charging for Jedi Training or a version of it. But there's always the issue of what happens when the child gets scared, sick, etc so guest recovery would be constant. Perhaps the more parallel experience would be a Jedi makeover, similar to the Pirates League or the BBB. Then go over and have a guaranteed spot for jedi training or a M&G. Of course we're all just guessing, maybe a little too cynical at that, but still just guesses.


----------



## MommaBerd

I just clicked the link about Jedi training, and it has been updated as follows:

UPDATE: Disney has told us that their representative misspoke and the show will not close anytime soon.


----------



## a4matte

Rumors that Disney might be interested in Gaga as Ursula in the live action Little Mermaid.

I seriously hope this is just a rumor. She is ALL wrong for the part, IMO.
I'd much rather have Rebel Wilson, Kathy Bates, ANYONE else. I'd love to see a heavier drag queen fill the roll - after all she was inspired by the drag queen Divine.

And if this movie does ever go through (it's still in limbo, right?) Disney needs to stop making the live action versions of Ursula as a thin woman. They did it in the Broadway play. They did it in Once Upon a Time.
I've said it before: Ursula is a witch. In the movie she proves that she can transform herself into a beautiful woman (Vanessa). She WILLING CHOOSES to be a fat, purple, sassy, over dramatic cecaelia. She shows over and over in her parts that she is fully in love with herself and the way she looks. Keep that aspect of her character design and personality.


----------



## a4matte

mikeamizzle said:


> crossing my fingers it will be around again in couple weeks..


They limit them per day. They don't tell you what the limit of wrist bands is and it's 1 per person per day.
They usually stick around for around a week to like 10-ish days.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

MommaBerd said:


> I just clicked the link about Jedi training, and it has been updated as follows:
> 
> UPDATE: Disney has told us that their representative misspoke and the show will not close anytime soon.


Well that’s a major gaffe if somebody truly simply “misspoke”.


----------



## ejgonz2

a4matte said:


> Rumors that Disney might be interested in Gaga as Ursula in the live action Little Mermaid.
> 
> I seriously hope this is just a rumor. She is ALL wrong for the part, IMO.
> I'd much rather have Rebel Wilson, Kathy Bates, ANYONE else. I'd love to see a heavier drag queen fill the roll - after all she was inspired by the drag queen Divine.
> 
> And if this movie does ever go through (it's still in limbo, right?) Disney needs to stop making the live action versions of Ursula as a thin woman. They did it in the Broadway play. They did it in Once Upon a Time.
> I've said it before: Ursula is a witch. In the movie she proves that she can transform herself into a beautiful woman (Vanessa). She WILLING CHOOSES to be a fat, purple, sassy, over dramatic cecaelia. She shows over and over in her parts that she is fully in love with herself and the way she looks. Keep that aspect of her character design and personality.



Ursula would probably be CGI. You don’t need an overweight woman. I think Gaga would do the voice well and I assume motion capture of her face.


----------



## SG131

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Well that’s a major gaffe if somebody truly simply “misspoke”.


Yeah really! This definitely feels like backtracking due to uproar! But hey at least they aren’t closing it whatever the reason may be.



a4matte said:


> Rumors that Disney might be interested in Gaga as Ursula in the live action Little Mermaid.
> 
> I seriously hope this is just a rumor. She is ALL wrong for the part, IMO.
> I'd much rather have Rebel Wilson, Kathy Bates, ANYONE else. I'd love to see a heavier drag queen fill the roll - after all she was inspired by the drag queen Divine.
> 
> And if this movie does ever go through (it's still in limbo, right?) Disney needs to stop making the live action versions of Ursula as a thin woman. They did it in the Broadway play. They did it in Once Upon a Time.
> I've said it before: Ursula is a witch. In the movie she proves that she can transform herself into a beautiful woman (Vanessa). She WILLING CHOOSES to be a fat, purple, sassy, over dramatic cecaelia. She shows over and over in her parts that she is fully in love with herself and the way she looks. Keep that aspect of her character design and personality.



Again I want an unlike button, not for your comment but for the news story itself. That would NOT be the appropriate casting decision not even close.


----------



## Bay Max

adelaster said:


> So then it's permanently sold out? I can't go to the parks when they are releasing it, and I have been getting this error message every time I try to buy it online by adding one to my cart:
> View attachment 356985
> 
> Just trying to determine if there's a way to purchase this item. Frustrated after attempting this several times- it's not exactly a mobile friendly page.



I got an email yesterday indicating that they don't have enough to fill my order.


----------



## unbanshee

Oh boy, a leaked photo seems to show the Stitch AA being destroyed

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/leake...matronic-destruction-at-stitchs-great-escape/


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> Oh boy, a leaked photo seems to show the Stitch AA being destroyed
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/leake...matronic-destruction-at-stitchs-great-escape/


That should be a Halloween meet and greet.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> That should be a Halloween meet and greet.



Right?! It looks terrifying!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

unbanshee said:


> Oh boy, a leaked photo seems to show the Stitch AA being destroyed
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/leake...matronic-destruction-at-stitchs-great-escape/



Don't they usually keep those things?


----------



## dina444444

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Don't they usually keep those things?


Usually AAs are pulled apart for their parts to be repurposed.


----------



## unbanshee

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Don't they usually keep those things?



That's a good question. I guess this might be unique enough of a shape that they can't keep it in its current form? They'll probably part it


----------



## Iowamomof4

He looks like a gremlin that was fed after midnight!


----------



## splash327

unbanshee said:


> Oh boy, a leaked photo seems to show the Stitch AA being destroyed
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/leake...matronic-destruction-at-stitchs-great-escape/



Maybe they will add this to it's a small world like Disneyland.   Hasn't one of the hula girls been missing?


----------



## danikoski

Iowamomof4 said:


> He looks like a gremlin that was fed after midnight!



That was my first thought...and I hate Gremlins...I actually stepped back from my phone when I opened the picture.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Hatbox Ghost Tiki Mug avialable starting today at Trader Sam's Grog Grotto ..... anyone in the area want to pick me up one?
> 
> View attachment 357082



Looks like I'll be hitting up ebay for mugs again. I really love this one.


----------



## tlmadden73

MommaBerd said:


> I just clicked the link about Jedi training, and it has been updated as follows:
> 
> UPDATE: Disney has told us that their representative misspoke and the show will not close anytime soon.


That says they PLAN on closing it .. and someone just let the cat out of the bag too soon. Or they use the announcement to sorta gauge guest reaction? (Which seems odd to do).

It did seem odd they would close it with such short notice. With them adding attractions to DHS (like the Incredibles zone (in Pixar Place), the Lightning McQueen experience) seemingly help continue to draw and distribute crowds to DHS until SWGE opens - it seems odd to close a VERY popular attraction .. for a very popular IP.

Still not sure if I will get my son to do this on our Nov. trip (now 6) .. he keeps saying "when he is older" .. and I won't pressure him since he seems truly terrified of having to face down a dark lord of the Sith two times his height! Heh.  But is ALWAYS fun to watch.


----------



## sachilles

The Jedi training goof, Tattoine traders, Pizza Rizzo. Seems like a lot of attention in that area recently. Can't help but wonder if something is developing for that section of the park.


----------



## ejgonz2

tlmadden73 said:


> That says they PLAN on closing it .. and someone just let the cat out of the bag too soon.
> 
> Seems odd they would close it with such short notice .. and with them adding attractions to DHS (like the Incredibles zone (in Pixar Place), the Lightning McQueen experience) to seemingly help continue to draw and distribute crowds to DHS until SWGE opens - it seems odd to close a VERY popular attraction.
> 
> Still not sure if I will get my son to do this on our Nov. trip (now 6) .. he keeps saying "when he is older" .. and I won't pressure him since he seems truly terrified of having to face down a dark lord of the Sith two times his height! Heh.  But is ALWAYS fun to watch.



We’re going in March and my 6 y/o chickened out last year and regrets it since his two siblings did it.  I really hope it’s open so he can do it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unbanshee said:


> Oh boy, a leaked photo seems to show the Stitch AA being destroyed
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/leake...matronic-destruction-at-stitchs-great-escape/



my goodness - the things nightmares are made of!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> That says they PLAN on closing it .. and someone just let the cat out of the bag too soon.
> 
> Seems odd they would close it with such short notice .. and with them adding attractions to DHS (like the Incredibles zone (in Pixar Place), the Lightning McQueen experience) to seemingly help continue to draw and distribute crowds to DHS until SWGE opens - it seems odd to close a VERY popular attraction.
> 
> Still not sure if I will get my son to do this on our Nov. trip (now 6) .. he keeps saying "when he is older" .. and I won't pressure him since he seems truly terrified of having to face down a dark lord of the Sith two times his height! Heh.  But is ALWAYS fun to watch.



just a note that you can sign him up and then when the time comes if he doesn't want to do it they always have alternatives to fill space for no shows or kids that back out

We did that as we signed up all 3 of our kids but my youngest wouldn't do it when the time came (which is fine) and they used a fill in for her spot


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> just a note that you can sign him up and then when the time comes if he doesn't want to do it they always have alternatives to fill space for no shows or kids that back out
> 
> We did that as we signed up all 3 of our kids but my youngest wouldn't do it when the time came (which is fine) and they used a fill in for her spot


Good to know .. thanks.  I'll ask him .. ONCE .. if he wants to do it that morning.  I just also worry about the sign-up process (from a planning perspective). It feels like a big waste of time to spend the "golden hour" of the first hour of park open waiting in sign-up line . for something he may back out of.  Maybe I can get him and I bolting to the line on signup (leaving behind the wife, daughter and grandparents) to minimize the wait ... but we were hoping to RD something in Toy Story Land that morning.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Good to know .. thanks.  I'll ask him .. ONCE .. if he wants to do it that morning.  I just also worry about the sign-up process (from a planning perspective). It feels like a big waste of time to spend the "golden hour" of the first hour of park open waiting in sign-up line . for something he may back out of.  Maybe I can get him and I bolting to the line on signup (leaving behind the wife, daughter and grandparents) to minimize the wait ... but we were hoping to RD something in Toy Story Land that morning.



oh yeah, if he isn't into it at all, definitely don't bother.  More just if he is on the fence but is will to do the signup, just wanted you to know that you don't have to feel bad if when the time comes for the actual event he backs out as they do have those fill in people

We had the same thing - decide between this and ropedropping for Slinky Dog.  It worked out ok though as we went right over to Slinky Dog after and it was posted as a 55 minute wait but only took 40 mins and weren't in the mass of people heading there all at once at rope drop


----------



## skier_pete

The Pho said:


> James Gunn officially directing Suicide Squad 2 for DC.  So that should pretty much confirm the rest of the way that he won't be returning to the MCU in any capacity, and that his Disney contract is officially nullified allowing him to work for rival studios.



Color me interested in a DC movie that's not Wonder Woman for the first time. Glad to see Gunn land on his feet. Think that this was overreacting.


----------



## skier_pete

sachilles said:


> The Jedi training goof, Tattoine traders, Pizza Rizzo. Seems like a lot of attention in that area recently. Can't help but wonder if something is developing for that section of the park.



I still wouldn't be completely surprised if they change direction over there and find a way to tie Star Tours directly to SW:GE. The Muppets feel off on their own island. Worst of all, there's practically ZERO muppet merchandise, which is always a bad thing for a brand. I would hate to see them go - but I could see them turning "Grand Avenue" into a "landing port" for GE.


----------



## sachilles

********** said:


> I still wouldn't be completely surprised if they change direction over there and find a way to tie Star Tours directly to SW:GE. The Muppets feel off on their own island. Worst of all, there's practically ZERO muppet merchandise, which is always a bad thing for a brand. I would hate to see them go - but I could see them turning "Grand Avenue" into a "landing port" for GE.


I feel like it is only a matter of time before Dan Boris finds some permit that indicates something is up there.
Sadly, I think the time has come for the Muppets to move on. It's not really a relevant IP, and it doesn't evoke the same nostalgia that other subject matter does. If they want to keep Jim Henson's legacy alive, I think they are better served moving it. Either relocate to the animation courtyard, or go even bolder by moving the IP and 3d attraction to a free area like Disney Springs.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Hatbox Ghost Tiki Mug avialable starting today at Trader Sam's Grog Grotto ..... anyone in the area want to pick me up one?
> 
> View attachment 357082



Anyone know what the procedure is for buying one at Trader Sam's? Is it lining up before 4 PM? Is it going somewhere first thing for a wristband? I am not sure I'll go out of my way for it...but we WILL be down there shortly and might be worth swinging over to get one.


----------



## SaharanTea

tlmadden73 said:


> Good to know .. thanks.  I'll ask him .. ONCE .. if he wants to do it that morning.  I just also worry about the sign-up process (from a planning perspective). It feels like a big waste of time to spend the "golden hour" of the first hour of park open waiting in sign-up line . for something he may back out of.  Maybe I can get him and I bolting to the line on signup (leaving behind the wife, daughter and grandparents) to minimize the wait ... but we were hoping to RD something in Toy Story Land that morning.



When my kids did Jedi training back in '16, we got them signed up and back in the mosh of people (stopped on Hollywood Blvd.) before the cast members let everyone loose.  That was before TSL obviously so it may be different now.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Anyone know what the procedure is for buying one at Trader Sam's? Is it lining up before 4 PM? Is it going somewhere first thing for a wristband? I am not sure I'll go out of my way for it...but we WILL be down there shortly and might be worth swinging over to get one.


Usually yes there is lining up before 4PM.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
City Works a new dining venue coming to Disney Springs!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ur-house-will-open-at-disney-springs-in-2019/


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> just a note that you can sign him up and then when the time comes if he doesn't want to do it they always have alternatives to fill space for no shows or kids that back out
> 
> We did that as we signed up all 3 of our kids but my youngest wouldn't do it when the time came (which is fine) and they used a fill in for her spot


  My DD wanted to do it and was having a great time...until Darth showed up!  I have a great video of her practicing her moves, him coming in then when I swung the camera back to her all I saw was a brown cape being thrown in the air and a CM chasing her to ensure she found me.  LOL - classic!


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> I still wouldn't be completely surprised if they change direction over there and find a way to tie Star Tours directly to SW:GE. The Muppets feel off on their own island. Worst of all, there's practically ZERO muppet merchandise, which is always a bad thing for a brand. I would hate to see them go - but I could see them turning "Grand Avenue" into a "landing port" for GE.


I agree ..It seems obvious something is going to happen on that side of the park sooner or later. Definitely too many closings/refurbs/rumors at a time you'd think they wouldn't touch any attractions outside of TSL and SWGE. Why wouldn't they just leave all that as is (like they have for the past few decades) unless they have some immediate plans for it that tie it into the SWGE opening?

The problem with turning Grand Avenue into "anything" to tie into SWGE is that it seems like it is too late for that. Do they really want massive construction walls as your main entrance to the brand new land for the next few years? Plus they just made that whole Grand Avenue thing. But then again .. they also just redid Pizza Rizzo's .. so it feels like some sort of plans changed for that area.

They still haven't really revealed definitive plans for how they will seamlessly drop off Star Wars hotel guests into SWGE. You'd figure some sort of "bus" transport or tunnel that may involve the backside of Pizza Rizzo's, but if that was the case, wouldn't they have announced the closing of Mama Melrose's? And if they did that, it could EASILY tie into Star Tours.

It just seems like that having Star Tours drop you off into Galaxy's Edge just makes sense. Talk about immersion!  .. especially since they made the ride now drop you off on that planet at the end (every time) .. Something tells me they didn't just make that video of landing in Batuu JUST to promote the new land.
But .. they would have to change the whole "timeline" of Star Tours to be "current" time .. you can't run into Darth Vader or Empire-era stormtroopers .. as it all should be happening at the time of the First Order.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> City Works a new dining venue coming to Disney Springs!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ur-house-will-open-at-disney-springs-in-2019/



The best part about this place is the 165-inch screen for sports. Seems like a cool spot to catch a big game.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> The best part about this place is the 165-inch screen for sports. Seems like a cool spot to catch a big game.


Yes it seems like a great place. I always thought Disney Springs was missing something like this. I’m just not entirely sure exactly where this is going.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Yes it seems like a great place. I always thought Disney Springs was missing something like this. I’m just not entirely sure exactly where this is going.



My go to place to watch sports games at Disney is ESPN club at Boardwalk but I'm not a huge fan of that place so this will definitely be a welcomed addition. Also, the WDWmagic article states it will be on West Side next to NBA Experience.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Anyone know what the procedure is for buying one at Trader Sam's? Is it lining up before 4 PM? Is it going somewhere first thing for a wristband? I am not sure I'll go out of my way for it...but we WILL be down there shortly and might be worth swinging over to get one.



Someone posted on Facebook (actually it was Sean from the DIS) that he heard people were lining up as early at 7am


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> City Works a new dining venue coming to Disney Springs!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ur-house-will-open-at-disney-springs-in-2019/



80 beers on tap and TVs to watch sporting events?  I won't complain about that!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I agree ..It seems obvious something is going to happen on that side of the park sooner or later. Definitely too many closings/refurbs/rumors at a time you'd think they wouldn't touch any attractions outside of TSL and SWGE. Why wouldn't they just leave all that as is (like they have for the past few decades) unless they have some immediate plans for it that tie it into the SWGE opening?
> 
> The problem with turning Grand Avenue into "anything" to tie into SWGE is that it seems like it is too late for that. Do they really want massive construction walls as your main entrance to the brand new land for the next few years? Plus they just made that whole Grand Avenue thing. But then again .. they also just redid Pizza Rizzo's .. so it feels like some sort of plans changed for that area.
> 
> They still haven't really revealed definitive plans for how they will seamlessly drop off Star Wars hotel guests into SWGE. You'd figure some sort of "bus" transport or tunnel that may involve the backside of Pizza Rizzo's, but if that was the case, wouldn't they have announced the closing of Mama Melrose's? And if they did that, it could EASILY tie into Star Tours.
> 
> It just seems like that having Star Tours drop you off into Galaxy's Edge just makes sense. Talk about immersion!  .. especially since they made the ride now drop you off on that planet at the end (every time) .. Something tells me they didn't just make that video of landing in Batuu JUST to promote the new land.
> But .. they would have to change the whole "timeline" of Star Tours to be "current" time .. you can't run into Darth Vader or Empire-era stormtroopers .. as it all should be happening at the time of the First Order.




I agree that it would make for a cool concept, I just don't see how it logistically works.  These were the best pictures I could find of the current built of that side of Galaxy's Edge, and you can see how the entrance from Grand avenue bends around towards the front of the land and then it is just showbuildings and walls in that back corner where you theoretically could have come around the back behind Mama Melrose, etc. via long exist path from Star Tours ... so just don't see how you could get into the land from that


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree that it would make for a cool concept, I just don't see how it logistically works.  These were the best pictures I could find of the current built of that side of Galaxy's Edge, and you can see how the entrance from Grand avenue bends around towards the front of the land and then it is just showbuildings and walls in that back corner where you theoretically could have come around the back behind Mama Melrose, etc. via long exist path from Star Tours ... so just don't see how you could get into the land from that




Just make a new ending to Star Tours where you crash into the Muppets 3D building and have Statler and Waldorf make some sort of smart aleck comment about us being crappy pilots not being able to land in Galaxy's Edge and all these people taking over their space. Then funnel the exit into the Muppets courtyard instead.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Final UK trailer for Wreck it Ralph 2: Ralph Breaks the Internet.  A few new scenes


----------



## adelaster

Bay Max said:


> I got an email yesterday indicating that they don't have enough to fill my order.


Oh no! I'm so sorry. I'm not getting my hopes up until it ships.

I've been a fan/selective collector of Jim Shore pieces since they first started showing up in Hallmark around 2001. This one looks really special, but I've gotten pretty used to our limited edition culture. I just wish Disney communicated more clearly about it.


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> It just seems like that having Star Tours drop you off into Galaxy's Edge just makes sense. Talk about immersion!  .. especially since they made the ride now drop you off on that planet at the end (every time) .. Something tells me they didn't just make that video of landing in Batuu JUST to promote the new land.
> But .. they would have to change the whole "timeline" of Star Tours to be "current" time .. you can't run into Darth Vader or Empire-era stormtroopers .. as it all should be happening at the time of the First Order.



Just so you know, we rode twice in August, and can say they definitely do not "always" drop you off in Batuu. One ride was all current Star Wars stuff (Jakkar - BB8 - Crait - Batuu) and the other ride was all Prequels (Darth Vader-Tatooine Podrace-Akbar-Naboo) and ended on Naboo. (Realize as I type this it's complete non-sense to non-Star Wars people.

Anyways, the gist is - not all rides end on Galaxy's Edge. But it definitely would be an opportunity for immersion to go right from the ride to GE. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Someone posted on Facebook (actually it was Sean from the DIS) that he heard people were lining up as early at 7am



Haha, yeah not gonna happen. I simply don't care that much.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Just so you know, we rode twice in August, and can say they definitely do not "always" drop you off in Batuu. One ride was all current Star Wars stuff (Jakkar - BB8 - Crait - Batuu) and* the other ride was all Prequels (Darth Vader-Tatooine Podrace-Akbar-Naboo) and ended on Naboo. (Realize as I type this it's complete non-sense to non-Star Wars people.*



Also, nonsense to Star Wars people - how can you go from Darth Vader than back to the Podrace?!?!


----------



## jknezek

I just don't think what they are doing over there is going to have anything to do with SW:GE. I think that whole area, from Indy to Muppets, is going to be shut down, including Star Tours, and a whole new IP based land will go there. SW:GE has an expansion pad. If they were going to include ST into that area, they would have done it from the get go. Indy no longer fits with the DHS theme. ST is in the wrong spot. Muppets are a hurting IP. That Muppets Courtyard is now an outdated dead end.

It's all going to go, eventually. The question is, what will take over that side and when. I don't know about the theme, but I'm guessing 12-18 months after SW:GE opens that will all start to shut down. ST and Muppets first, then Indy. DHS is not going to be 50% Star Wars. But something else is going to go there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Cuties becomes the official citrus fruit of the Walt Disney World and Disneyland resorts ..... the Orange Bird was not available for comment

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-of-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland-resorts/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yes it seems like a great place. I always thought Disney Springs was missing something like this. *I’m just not entirely sure exactly where this is going*.



according to WDWNT (I know, I know) it will be in the NBA Experience building and opening

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/another-n...n-2019-replaces-nba-experience-bar-and-grill/


----------



## sachilles

Truth is it doesn't have to be Star Wars. We are preoccupied with it because of Star Tours.
It also doesn't NEED to be physically connected directly to Star Wars. Could be a second world so to speak, with different access points to this separate star wars world. Easily could put some sort of fernicular or other transport connecting the two "worlds" with a Star Wars hotel.


It could also be as easy as belt tightening going into an expected slow period, before a hoped busy period. Mix in a few new monorail trains, and the stuff at DHS and AK start to make a bit more sense.


----------



## scrappinginontario

With Star Tours being a motion simulator ride they could re-theme the entire building and turn it in to a completely different attraction, not SW related at all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> With Star Tours being a motion simulator ride they could re-theme the entire building and turn it in to a completely different attraction, not SW related at all.



I believe that is the going rumor/thought so far - that it will stay open for a while after Galaxy's Edge, as is ... and then have a new IP overlayed to it ... just no one knows what that would be - and I guess depends on what they are doing with that area: Will it be one new IP for that entire area (so taking over Muppets Courtyard and Echo Lake, etc.? ... would be expansion of Muppets? ... will that area continue to be multiple IPs and this is a new one just for that attraction?  etc.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also, nonsense to Star Wars people - how can you go from Darth Vader than back to the Podrace?!?!




The podrace and Naboo - while having occurred during the 1st prequel - still exist in the Universe after Episode 3.  In fact, we don't know that podracing isn't still going on in Luke's time period just because he doesn't mention it. So having star tours visit these planet while saying that it's occurring "between episodes 3 and 4" is I think perfectly valid. It's not like we see Obi-wan and Padme standing in the crowd.



sachilles said:


> Truth is it doesn't have to be Star Wars. We are preoccupied with it because of Star Tours..



I agree they could change it. In fact, It would be awesome if they converted it to Body Wars from the old wonders of life! But the fact remains they are going to open this new land that is going to be marketed like crazy to Star Wars fans...it just seems hard to believe they are going to rip out/convert an existing Star Wars attraction just because it isn't linked to the new land. In fact, there's a good chance that the biggest complaint they'll get about the Star Wars land is that there isn't enough to do there.


----------



## sachilles

There was suppose to be another phase of star wars development. Certainly, they'd have to consider the muppets courtyard and star tours as some low hanging fruit to add phase 2 to the project, even if not directly connected physically. There is a enough content in the Star Wars story to have a completely separate land that is star wars related, but not connected with the galaxy's edge. It would allow them to preserve the other building site that is in the corner near where galaxys edge meets toy story land.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> according to WDWNT (I know, I know) it will be in the NBA Experience building and opening
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/another-n...n-2019-replaces-nba-experience-bar-and-grill/


Weird that they emphasized watching college football with is being part of the NBA building.


----------



## hakepb

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Cuties becomes the official citrus fruit of the Walt Disney World and Disneyland resorts ..... the Orange Bird was not available for comment
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-of-walt-disney-world-and-disneyland-resorts/


That’s a silly way of spelling Dole Whip


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> I believe that is the going rumor/thought so far - that it will stay open for a while after Galaxy's Edge, as is ... and then have a new IP overlayed to it ... just no one knows what that would be - and I guess depends on what they are doing with that area: Will it be one new IP for that entire area (so taking over Muppets Courtyard and Echo Lake, etc.? ... would be expansion of Muppets? ... will that area continue to be multiple IPs and this is a new one just for that attraction?  etc.



I'm still of the opinion they are going to retheme to Indy. It wouldn't be horribly difficult to retheme that area to Indy, with Muppets courtyard and Grand Ave being a University campus and the other area with Star Tours being a dig site or something... but who knows.
I would love to see a villians area. But I could also see them try to use new IP, either Marvel or Fox.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mickey Mouse Google Home Mini stand coming soon

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/mickey-mouse-stand-coming-soon-for-google-home-mini/


----------



## umichigan10

jlundeen said:


> Am I the only person in the world who didn't like that movie?


I’m just not a huge Tim burton fan period. He’s very talented, his style just isn’t my thing though


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree that it would make for a cool concept, I just don't see how it logistically works.  These were the best pictures I could find of the current built of that side of Galaxy's Edge, and you can see how the entrance from Grand avenue bends around towards the front of the land and then it is just showbuildings and walls in that back corner where you theoretically could have come around the back behind Mama Melrose, etc. via long exist path from Star Tours ... so just don't see how you could get into the land from that


Good images ..
The only thing I can think of is .. is that rock wall with trees on it, above the entrance tunnel (immediately behind Muppets) hollow? Maybe there is an entrance tunnel in there hidden away. Could it dump out to that area just next to the muppets exit (where a fake building facade remains?) That area seems to be able to connect into SWGE. Fun to speculate.

Would be a lot easier if they had just decided to demolish Muppets courtyard altogether and connect Star Tours that way.

But the question remains is where/how will Star Wars hotel guests immersively enter SWGE?


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> But the question remains is where/how will Star Wars hotel guests immersively enter SWGE?


Shuttle through the back of the land.


----------



## tlmadden73

jknezek said:


> I just don't think what they are doing over there is going to have anything to do with SW:GE. I think that whole area, from Indy to Muppets, is going to be shut down, including Star Tours, and a whole new IP based land will go there. SW:GE has an expansion pad. If they were going to include ST into that area, they would have done it from the get go. Indy no longer fits with the DHS theme. ST is in the wrong spot. Muppets are a hurting IP. That Muppets Courtyard is now an outdated dead end.
> 
> It's all going to go, eventually. The question is, what will take over that side and when. I don't know about the theme, but I'm guessing 12-18 months after SW:GE opens that will all start to shut down. ST and Muppets first, then Indy. DHS is not going to be 50% Star Wars. But something else is going to go there.


Right .. but why are they doing things like shutting down Pizza Rizzos and refurbing the Star Wars store NOW (rather than in 12-18 months after SW:GE .. that is what is intriguing).   From a business perspective I don't see why you refurb a Star Wars shop if it is going to just go away in a few years. *shrug* . maybe a few years life is long enough to warrant that cost?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Moliphino said:


> Looks like I'll be hitting up ebay for mugs again. I really love this one.



Anyone know if this is available at Trader Sams in CA? I can try and swing by and grab some, if so


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Anyone know if this is available at Trader Sams in CA? I can try and swing by and grab some, if so



It most likely will be but it hasn't been announced.


----------



## sachilles

tlmadden73 said:


> Right .. but why are they doing things like shutting down Pizza Rizzos and refurbing the Star Wars store NOW (rather than in 12-18 months after SW:GE .. that is what is intriguing).   From a business perspective I don't see why you refurb a Star Wars shop if it is going to just go away in a few years. *shrug* . maybe a few years life is long enough to warrant that cost?


The answer to that one is that it's budget cuts, reactive to a down period of attendance and a large contract looming (monorail trains).


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It most likely will be but it hasn't been announced.


I saw a rumor that the DL one will be a different version with the Hatbox Ghost Head on his shoulders and the box empty.


----------



## jknezek

tlmadden73 said:


> Right .. but why are they doing things like shutting down Pizza Rizzos and refurbing the Star Wars store NOW (rather than in 12-18 months after SW:GE .. that is what is intriguing).   From a business perspective I don't see why you refurb a Star Wars shop if it is going to just go away in a few years. *shrug* . maybe a few years life is long enough to warrant that cost?



Pizza Rizzos is closed because it was sparsely attended. As for Tattoine Traders, I'm assuming rehabbing the store can be done before SW:GE opens. They will go more bland, less SW and basically stage it out so that the refurb to whatever they do in the future will be quicker and easier. Might as well do it now when attendance is expected to be low and shave time off the back end when you expect crowds to be high and you are going to try and do a project quickly for once. 

Just my guess. I expect Pizza Rizzo will be open a few times between now and when the Muppet Courtyard officially closes. But it is probably bleeding money, relatively speaking to the other restaurants in WDW, because of its location and generally poor reviews. So why have it open except when you absolutely need it?


----------



## Firebird060

Im already in the process of making Embroidered Patches for this years Traders Sam Mug,  I will be there on the 20th, I hope it is still there, if not from what I am hearing this is one of the most limited mugs for Halloween that Traders Sams has released yet.


----------



## scrappinginontario

From what I can see here, Tatoonie Traders is already losing it's Star Wars feel with this latest refurb.  Especially the 2 pillars that used to be attached to the droid factory.  Wouldn't take much now to change it into whatever type of shop they want.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Mickey Mouse Google Home Mini stand coming soon
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/mickey-mouse-stand-coming-soon-for-google-home-mini/



Mickey Mouse + Google Home Mini = a dream come true for DS10! His two favorite things (MM and technology) in one.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Star Wars furniture 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/first-loo...r-wars-furniture-line-launching-october-10th/


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Final UK trailer for Wreck it Ralph 2: Ralph Breaks the Internet.  A few new scenes


I missed the "UK" part of your comment (just skimmed past it) and then was like..._"What the...creators of Zootropolis??"_  Had to do a quick google search to straighten that one out in my mind, lol!


----------



## pkrieger2287

rteetz said:


> Weird that they emphasized watching college football with is being part of the NBA building.



Is it confirmed that this is replacing the NBA Experience?  I would fully back that decision.  I never thought the NBA Experience really fit the new vibe and culture they've created with Disney Springs.


----------



## rteetz

pkrieger2287 said:


> Is it confirmed that this is replacing the NBA Experience?  I would fully back that decision.  I never thought the NBA Experience really fit the new vibe and culture they've created with Disney Springs.


No this will be part of the NBA Experience building not taking it over.


----------



## tlmadden73

jknezek said:


> Pizza Rizzos is closed because it was sparsely attended. As for Tattoine Traders, I'm assuming rehabbing the store can be done before SW:GE opens. They will go more bland, less SW and basically stage it out so that the refurb to whatever they do in the future will be quicker and easier. Might as well do it now when attendance is expected to be low and shave time off the back end when you expect crowds to be high and you are going to try and do a project quickly for once.
> 
> Just my guess. I expect Pizza Rizzo will be open a few times between now and when the Muppet Courtyard officially closes. But it is probably bleeding money, relatively speaking to the other restaurants in WDW, because of its location and generally poor reviews. So why have it open except when you absolutely need it?


Seems reasonable. That is why I wasn't really that shocked with the initial announcement that Jedi Training would be cancelled .. probably an easy cost-cutting measure to let go several actors and cast members.


----------



## BigRed98

To clear everything up regarding new restaurant at Disney Springs. WDWNT just tweeted that Disney emailed them saying City Works (new restaurant) is in addition to NBA Experience dining venue. There original article on this new restaurant replacing NBA Experience dining was wrong. NBA Experience and City Works are 2 separate dining experiences.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

BigRed98 said:


> To clear everything up regarding new restaurant at Disney Springs. WDWNT just tweeted that Disney emailed them saying City Works (new restaurant) is in addition to NBA Experience dining venue. There original article on this new restaurant replacing NBA Experience dining was wrong. NBA Experience and City Works are 2 separate dining experiences.



WDWNT jumped the gun and was wrong??? I’m shocked...


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> To clear everything up regarding new restaurant at Disney Springs. WDWNT just tweeted that Disney emailed them saying City Works (new restaurant) is in addition to NBA Experience dining venue. There original article on this new restaurant replacing NBA Experience dining was wrong. NBA Experience and City Works are 2 separate dining experiences.


Yes but I believe they are still in the same structure.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney's Blizzard Beach and Miniature Golf Courses Temporarily Closed Due to Inclement Weather


----------



## mikeamizzle

I've never been happier to renew lol, mine expired last week.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Space Restaurant

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photos-latest-look-at-sitework-and-plans-for-space-restaurant/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Luxury hotel officially canceled, Disney now looking at options for west end of Downtown Disney

https://micechat.com/208298-4th-disneyland-hotel-officially-canceled/


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Space Restaurant
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photos-latest-look-at-sitework-and-plans-for-space-restaurant/



Are those legit plans?


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> Are those legit plans?


I am not sure. I mean they normally would use real blueprints on site but I can't speak to whether those are accurately depicting the restaurant.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Names Direct-to-Consumer And International Unit Chief Technology Officer


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Year’s Eve Festivities Coming to Universal Studios Florida, Tickets for EVE Available Now


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Christopher Robin” Comes to Digital and Blu-ray Home Release November 6


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Fox Reportedly Promises “Generous Severance” to Employees Released in Disney Acquisition


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Reportedly Taps “Moana” Producer, “Crazy Rich Asians” Screenwriter for Untitled Animated Feature


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Festive Eats Coming to Disney California Adventure for Festival of the Holidays


----------



## scrappinginontario

Is there any word if the drone presentation will be back at Disney Springs this Christmas?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> City Works a new dining venue coming to Disney Springs!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ur-house-will-open-at-disney-springs-in-2019/





TheMaxRebo said:


> 80 beers on tap and TVs to watch sporting events?  I won't complain about that!



We have one in Fort Worth and it’s my favorite sports bar - the food is outstanding and the beer list is always well curated. And Teetz - they have fried cheese curds just for you!


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> I am not sure. I mean they normally would use real blueprints on site but I can't speak to whether those are accurately depicting the restaurant.


Not blue anymore! The last time I heard that word was from one of the bosses in their 70's who was actually around when they were blueprints!  That looks like a real plan or some sort, but it looks more like an overall plan just showing maybe phasing or different areas of responsibility.  It isn't one of the detailed plans they would actually be looking at while they're doing construction.  The plans they would be using would have a lot more information, although these days most of the construction is done via digital information.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> We have one in Fort Worth and it’s my favorite sports bar - the food is outstanding and the beer list is always well curated. And Teetz - they have fried cheese curds just for you!


YES!


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> Not blue anymore! The last time I heard that word was from one of the bosses in their 70's who was actually around when they were blueprints!  That looks like a real plan or some sort, but it looks more like an overall plan just showing maybe phasing or different areas of responsibility.  It isn't one of the detailed plans they would actually be looking at while they're doing construction.  The plans they would be using would have a lot more information, although these days most of the construction is done via digital information.


I didn’t mean blue the color just the term


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney’s live action Aladdin teaser comes out tomorrow!

https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1050114010618593280?s=21


----------



## unbanshee

scrappinginontario said:


> Is there any word if the drone presentation will be back at Disney Springs this Christmas?


It will not


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Is there any word if the drone presentation will be back at Disney Springs this Christmas?


It wasn’t at Disney springs last year. It was a one time thing in 2017.


----------



## Roxyfire

Keels said:


> We have one in Fort Worth and it’s my favorite sports bar - the food is outstanding and the beer list is always well curated. And Teetz - they have fried cheese curds just for you!




There's one opening here too, can't wait to try it.


----------



## sachilles

Sounds similar to the Yard House, which I enjoy. Look forward to the addition. Disney Springs is coming along nicely.


----------



## Tigger's ally

sachilles said:


> Sounds similar to the Yard House, which I enjoy. Look forward to the addition. Disney Springs is coming along nicely.



As many bars and eateries that I frequent there, I need one of them to have rooms for rent upstairs!  Save me some steps.


----------



## Keels

sachilles said:


> Sounds similar to the Yard House, which I enjoy. Look forward to the addition. Disney Springs is coming along nicely.



It's way better than Yard House.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> It wasn’t at Disney springs last year. It was a one time thing in 2017.


2016. I made the point to go see it on my trip in November 2016 lol


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> 2016. I made the point to go see it on my trip in November 2016 lol


Well I saw it in January 2017


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well I put the call out and managed to get myself a hatbox ghost tiki. Apparently it was not easy, and people lined up early and they passed out wrist bands.

Small consolation though, since I was in a car accident a week ago and the damage estimate just sky rocketed on my beloved Challenger and now I'm worried they're going to call it a total loss.


----------



## sherlockmiles

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I put the call out and managed to get myself a hatbox ghost tiki. Apparently it was not easy, and people lined up early and they passed out wrist bands.
> 
> Small consolation though, since I was in a car accident a week ago and the damage estimate just sky rocketed on my beloved Challenger and now I'm worried they're going to call it a total loss.




Oh no!

but congrats on acquiring the mug.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney-Fox deal to close on January 1, 2019


----------



## crazy4wdw

DCL’s Official Statement on Creating Sustainable Economic Opportunity in South Eleuthera at Lighthouse Point


----------



## Sweettears

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I put the call out and managed to get myself a hatbox ghost tiki. Apparently it was not easy, and people lined up early and they passed out wrist bands.
> 
> Small consolation though, since I was in a car accident a week ago and the damage estimate just sky rocketed on my beloved Challenger and now I'm worried they're going to call it a total loss.


Hold on to the mug. At the rate they are going you might be able to sell it on eBay and by a new car.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> YES!


We actually have a City Works in Pittsburgh - I didn't realize it was a nationwide thing.  

I was just there on Monday last week and I can attest that the Cheese Curds were EXCELLENT.


----------



## Keels

SouthFayetteFan said:


> We actually have a City Works in Pittsburgh - I didn't realize it was a nationwide thing.
> 
> I was just there on Monday last week and I can attest that the Cheese Curds were EXCELLENT.



We just got ours in Texas last fall.


----------



## Ronald Brown

Nice place. Frisco, TX location just down the street from work.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I put the call out and managed to get myself a hatbox ghost tiki. Apparently it was not easy, and people lined up early and they passed out wrist bands.
> 
> Small consolation though, since I was in a car accident a week ago and the damage estimate just sky rocketed on my beloved Challenger and now I'm worried they're going to call it a total loss.


Sorry to hear about the accident


----------



## MommaBerd

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I put the call out and managed to get myself a hatbox ghost tiki. Apparently it was not easy, and people lined up early and they passed out wrist bands.
> 
> Small consolation though, since I was in a car accident a week ago and the damage estimate just sky rocketed on my beloved Challenger and now I'm worried they're going to call it a total loss.



Glad you scored the mug, but wow! Glad you are OK from the accident!


----------



## scrappinginontario

unbanshee said:


> It will not





rteetz said:


> It wasn’t at Disney springs last year. It was a one time thing in 2017.



Too bad but thanks for letting me know.  One less thing to try and fit into our vacay.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Salt&Straw Opens October 12 in Downtown Disney


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> It wasn’t at Disney springs last year. It was a one time thing in 2017.



2016


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Christopher Robin” Comes to Digital and Blu-ray Home Release November 6


It's no wonder that movies aren't having super box offices any more unless it is some huge blockbuster --- for "casual" movie goers (aka parents) -- why bother going out when you can watch it from the comfort of your home for infinitely cheaper just 3 months later.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> 2016


Yes I realize that now but I did see it in Jan 2017 so that’s why I said that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> 2016





rteetz said:


> Yes I realize that now but I did see it in Jan 2017 so that’s why I said that.



Treat it like the NBA or something and say the 2016-17 season


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> It's no wonder that movies aren't having super box offices any more unless it is some huge blockbuster --- for "casual" movie goers (aka parents) -- why bother going out when you can watch it from the comfort of your home for infinitely cheaper just 3 months later.



especially for movies where there isn't that *need* to see it on the big screen.  Like I am much more likely to go see something like Infinity War on the big screen than Christopher Robin which I think provides a similar experience watching at home


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> It's no wonder that movies aren't having super box offices any more unless it is some huge blockbuster --- for "casual" movie goers (aka parents) -- why bother going out when you can watch it from the comfort of your home for infinitely cheaper just 3 months later.


We still see movies that we really want to see in theaters (normally on a AMC Tuesday Ticket deal so it's around $5 per person) but there are plenty of other movies that I'm somewhat interested in seeing but don't want to see in theaters. Normally because there's some other movie I want to see more or a movie that got bad reviews so I'm not sure if I want to see it in theaters, etc and I get those movies most often from our local library. Granted it typically takes longer than 3 monhts (as they have to order the movie and then what order you are in terms of hold) but it costs me $0 to see it. Now it won't be Blu-ray but for many movies I'm totally ok with that. 

The only time my husband and I buy movies nowadays (and we do typically buy Blu-ray honestly) is on Black Friday (good amount of those come with the digital copies anyways). Otherwise we'll ask for some movies for Christmas. Outside of that we watch movies at home through the library, through premium subscriptions that come with our cable tier (like HBO, Starz, etc), through Amazon Prime, through Netflix, through apps that offer free viewing (like Tubi TV, etc).

On a related note my library just ordered Christopher Robin either yesterday or the day before and there are already 79 holds on it lol.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> especially for movies where there isn't that *need* to see it on the big screen.  Like I am much more likely to go see something like Infinity War on the big screen than Christopher Robin which I think provides a similar experience watching at home


I wonder once Disney has their own streaming service that we'll just see movies like this just go exclusively to the streaming service rather than pushing it to the theater. *shrug*

I fear Disney may see some "Disney fatigue" with all of these live-action remakes.  Between Marvel, Star Wars, animation  .. etc. Your typical Disney family only has so much money to see/buy/rent a movie .. and even less if they want to go to the parks... LOL.


----------



## jknezek

tlmadden73 said:


> I wonder once Disney has their own streaming service that we'll just see movies like this just go exclusively to the streaming service rather than pushing it to the theater. *shrug*
> 
> I fear Disney may see some "Disney fatigue" with all of these live-action remakes.  Between Marvel, Star Wars, animation  .. etc. Your typical Disney family only has so much money to see/buy/rent a movie .. and even less if they want to go to the parks... LOL.



I don't think the vast majority of people in America really care if a movie is made by Disney or someone else. On these type of boards? Sure. But most people? If the movie looks good, they go, regardless of who made it. 

I won't go to a movie in theaters anymore that isn't a blockbuster special effects type movie. There is no point in me seeing Christopher Robins or Mary Poppins in theaters. My home TV is large, fantastic, has great sound, comfortable seats, etc. I just don't need to spend $15 a ticket, $30 on popcorn and sodas, etc to see a drama or comedy on the big screen. For my wife and I to do dinner and a movie, with a babysitter, it's $100. For me to take the kids to an animated movie, even at matinee prices, it's $75 by the time I get a few snacks for them. 

I can wait and have my Pop Secret for a $1 a bag and my movie for $6 for the whole family, no babysitter, and better food.


----------



## rteetz

*News/Rumor
*
Spaceship Earth to close for over two years?

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/sse2yearclosure/


----------



## Roxyfire

jknezek said:


> I don't think the vast majority of people in America really care if a movie is made by Disney or someone else. On these type of boards? Sure. But most people? If the movie looks good, they go, regardless of who made it.
> 
> I won't go to a movie in theaters anymore that isn't a blockbuster special effects type movie. There is no point in me seeing Christopher Robins or Mary Poppins in theaters. My home TV is large, fantastic, has great sound, comfortable seats, etc. I just don't need to spend $15 a ticket, $30 on popcorn and sodas, etc to see a drama or comedy on the big screen. For my wife and I to do dinner and a movie, with a babysitter, it's $100. For me to take the kids to an animated movie, even at matinee prices, it's $75 by the time I get a few snacks for them.
> 
> I can wait and have my Pop Secret for a $1 a bag and my movie for $6 for the whole family, no babysitter, and better food.



Yup same here, although the babysitter cost is not a factor I still don't care to see a movie in the theater unless it's something I really want to support or it's more of a blockbuster. The last drama/comedy type thing I went to see was The Big Sick and that's because I really wanted to support the creators as I've followed them for a while. Although I wished I'd seen Crazy Rich Asians, that would've been a good one to support too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I don't think the vast majority of people in America really care if a movie is made by Disney or someone else. On these type of boards? Sure. But most people? If the movie looks good, they go, regardless of who made it.
> 
> I won't go to a movie in theaters anymore that isn't a blockbuster special effects type movie. There is no point in me seeing Christopher Robins or Mary Poppins in theaters. My home TV is large, fantastic, has great sound, comfortable seats, etc. I just don't need to spend $15 a ticket, $30 on popcorn and sodas, etc to see a drama or comedy on the big screen. For my wife and I to do dinner and a movie, with a babysitter, it's $100. For me to take the kids to an animated movie, even at matinee prices, it's $75 by the time I get a few snacks for them.
> 
> I can wait and have my Pop Secret for a $1 a bag and my movie for $6 for the whole family, no babysitter, and better food.



Same here - and the baby sitter cost is a huge factor as even if we just go to the movie that alone is like $40

I might make an exception for Mary Poppins - especially if we can go opening weekend as I think that could be a cool "communal" feel in the theater with people excited for it ... but in general and the same way - why spend $15/ticket to see something that will be a near identical experience watching at home for $30/BlueRay that we then have forever?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I wonder once Disney has their own streaming service that we'll just see movies like this just go exclusively to the streaming service rather than pushing it to the theater. *shrug*



Will be interesting to see - in some ways it would be nice if they return to making some smaller budget movies that go right to the streaming service.  Not everything needs a $200m budget

I know it isn't apples to apples but when the WWE started their streaming service it was interesting that they included all PPVs in with the service.  So instead of people having to pay $50 for one show a month it was included in their $9.99 monthly fee - with the idea being rather than get 80k paying $50 they get a million spending $10


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Freeform Unveils “Kickoff to Christmas” Line-Up for 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Lucasfilm and ILMxLAB Announce Star Wars: Project Porg for Magic Leap One


----------



## Redcon1

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We still see movies that we really want to see in theaters (normally on a AMC Tuesday Ticket deal so it's around $5 per person) but there are plenty of other movies that I'm somewhat interested in seeing but don't want to see in theaters. Normally because there's some other movie I want to see more or a movie that got bad reviews so I'm not sure if I want to see it in theaters, etc and I get those movies most often from our local library. Granted it typically takes longer than 3 monhts (as they have to order the movie and then what order you are in terms of hold) but it costs me $0 to see it. Now it won't be Blu-ray but for many movies I'm totally ok with that.
> 
> The only time my husband and I buy movies nowadays (and we do typically buy Blu-ray honestly) is on Black Friday (good amount of those come with the digital copies anyways). Otherwise we'll ask for some movies for Christmas. Outside of that we watch movies at home through the library, through premium subscriptions that come with our cable tier (like HBO, Starz, etc), through Amazon Prime, through Netflix, through apps that offer free viewing (like Tubi TV, etc).
> 
> On a related note my library just ordered Christopher Robin either yesterday or the day before and there are already 79 holds on it lol.



Our library, after the initial high usage of a DVD title, will often sell their extra copies for $1. So we can rent for free and possibly own it down the road for $1.


----------



## Redcon1

tlmadden73 said:


> I wonder once Disney has their own streaming service that we'll just see movies like this just go exclusively to the streaming service rather than pushing it to the theater. *shrug*
> 
> I fear Disney may see some "Disney fatigue" with all of these live-action remakes.  Between Marvel, Star Wars, animation  .. etc. Your typical Disney family only has so much money to see/buy/rent a movie .. and even less if they want to go to the parks... LOL.



Yeah, in the past, some of these films would have most likely wound up as made-for-TV two-part episodes on the old Wonderful World of Color.


----------



## jade1

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I put the call out and managed to get myself a hatbox ghost tiki. Apparently it was not easy, and people lined up early and they passed out wrist bands.
> 
> Small consolation though, since I was in a car accident a week ago and the damage estimate just sky rocketed on my beloved Challenger and now I'm worried they're going to call it a total loss.



Anybody know what these cost? And when they disperse the wristbands?  DD might be in the area today. TIA.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Redcon1 said:


> Our library, after the initial high usage of a DVD title, will often sell their extra copies for $1. So we can rent for free and possibly own it down the road for $1.


I don't know how much they sell it for ($1 is a great deal!) but I do think they do that to an extent either through a couple of "stores" they have in a few library locations or through a couple of events they have throughout the year.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

As with most sectors things are changing much quicker than the market is willing to change.  Movie theaters are one area for sure.  How many homes have high quality set ups now and as stated above, better food and less cost as well as your own bathroom and a pause button also make great reasons. Making theatre tickets sales as the benchmark it once was most likely needs a refresh.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> Spaceship Earth to close for over two years?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/sse2yearclosure/


This seems a little shocking to me. Over 2 years is a LONG time for a refurb/overhaul.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> Spaceship Earth to close for over two years?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/sse2yearclosure/





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This seems a little shocking to me. Over 2 years is a LONG time for a refurb/overhaul.



WOW yeah that's so long for such a classic ride. I can definitely see the need, though. And I think the potential is there to shape it into something pretty fantastic.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

dolewhipdreams said:


> And I think the potential is there to shape it into something pretty fantastic.


yeah. My hope is that's fantastic as in, "not IP-based". Cringing at the thought of a "Marvel Avengers Spaceship Earth".


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Tiki Birdland said:


> yeah. My hope is that's fantastic as in, "not IP-based". Cringing at the thought of a "Marvel Avengers Spaceship Earth".


Oh YIKES. IP never crossed my mind but geez with the way everything is going...


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Same here - and the baby sitter cost is a huge factor as even if we just go to the movie that alone is like $40
> 
> I might make an exception for Mary Poppins - especially if we can go opening weekend as I think that could be a cool "communal" feel in the theater with people excited for it ... but in general and the same way - why spend $15/ticket to see something that will be a near identical experience watching at home for $30/BlueRay that we then have forever?



Babysitting in Orlando is even worse...and we were happy to pay it. I think my husband said “please take my money, we’ll be back...probably.”


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Yes I realize that now but I did see it in Jan 2017 so that’s why I said that.



My apologies. It was the last time we were at WDW so I just remember it well.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Freeform Unveils “Kickoff to Christmas” Line-Up for 2018



Eh, AMC is where it’s at this year. They now have the rights to almost everything Freeform used to air.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
A Pedestrian Bridge to be added to the new Parking Structure coming to the Disneyland Resort. This Pedestrian Bridge will cross over Magic Way and give resort guests the option to walk through the Downtown Disney District on their way to the Theme Parks.

Source: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=ILC-DPFY19Q1wo1011181017180006E


----------



## rteetz

*News*

13 Must-Have Items Inspired By #DreamBigPrincess


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Couture Kingdom Creates Jewelry Collection For Mickey’s 90th


----------



## scrappinginontario

Theatres are still very popular here even with all the amenities people have in their homes.  I will say one of the big changes is that all of our local theatres have gone to recliner seating which is a big draw.  We still enjoy going to the movies and by picking up reduced combo packs at Costco it's still a thing we enjoy doing.

i will say of the last 5 movies we've gone to, the theatre has been full enough that 3 of them had people sitting in the front rows.  All seating is pre-assigned so they knew that's where they'd be sitting and still chose to go so I would say where I live a night at the movies is still an activity many enjoy.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Phase Two of Ye Olde Christmas Shoppe Refurbishment Underway


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

scrappinginontario said:


> Theatres are still very popular here even with all the amenities people have in their homes.  I will say one of the big changes is that all of our local theatres have gone to recliner seating which is a big draw.  We still enjoy going to the movies and by picking up reduced combo packs at Costco it's still a thing we enjoy doing.
> 
> i will say of the last 5 movies we've gone to, the theatre has been full enough that 3 of them had people sitting in the front rows.  All seating is pre-assigned so they knew that's where they'd be sitting and still chose to go so I would say where I live a night at the movies is still an activity many enjoy.


The recliner thing is interesting when looking at how full a theater is.

When one of the AMC theatre locations switched to recliners they reduced each theater capacity by half to make room for the recliners that take up a lot more room than the old seats so yeah it can be full but that doesn't always translate in number of tickets sold. 

The other AMC theatre location took out about half of the entire theater complex (used to have 30 theaters but now has 28 or 28 or close to that total between regular, IMAX, and Dine-In) a long time ago to make Dine-In theaters. Cinema Suites with full reclining has little seats in each theater (44 in one of the theaters I just checked plus a few for those in a wheelchair). So again full theater not that many people seeing the movies. The Fork and Screen doesn't have full reclining but with the seats and the tables the overall capacity is reduced (one of the theaters I checked had 80 seats plus some for those in a wheelchair). What really shows capacity is if one of the non-reclining theaters with an approximate capacity of 385 is full or mostly full. Now granted there are smaller,non-reclining theaters too but a movie that has just been released isn't going to be in those small theaters anyways unless it's in an off-peak time).

*Sorry I know a tangent on the News Thread  *


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sister Hazel Added to Eat to the Beat Concert Series, Replacing Smash Mouth


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Couture Kingdom Creates Jewelry Collection For Mickey’s 90th


Those stud earrings are cute (and reasonable in price compared to some other things) but alas I let my ear piercing hole heal up when I was several years old and only every now and then get the urge to wear earrings. I like the Mickey Mouse necklace but $89 is a bit much for me personally (but what do you expect Couture is in the name lol).


----------



## Joben

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> Spaceship Earth to close for over two years?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/sse2yearclosure/



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....At least get rid of the smell when Rome is burning


----------



## rteetz

Joben said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....At least get rid of the smell when Rome is burning


Get rid of it? People love that.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> People love that.





https://www.redbubble.com/people/br...p_grid&searchTerm=rome burning&iaCode=unknown


----------



## jknezek

Joben said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....At least get rid of the smell when Rome is burning


Why is there no unlike button for this kind of madness?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Get rid of it? People love that.


There's a whole market on scents like Rome burning, Pirates water, Haunted Mansion, etc in terms of candles, wax melts, etc. Weird perhaps but it's def. a thing and so many people enjoy those characteristics smells.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> There's a whole market on scents like Rome burning, Pirates water, Haunted Mansion, etc in terms of candles, wax melts, etc. Weird perhaps but it's def. a thing and so many people enjoy those characteristics smells.


I have Beach Club room spray and a Dole Whip candle....


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> There's a whole market on scents like Rome burning, Pirates water, Haunted Mansion, etc in terms of candles, wax melts, etc. Weird perhaps but it's def. a thing and so many people enjoy those characteristics smells.



My wife wants a "strawberry shortcake in a tin pail" candle to remind her of HDDR!  Me, just give me an "Illuminations finale firework smell slowly waffling past my last full Harp on the R&C patio" candle and I will be happy.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I have Beach Club room spray and a Dole Whip candle....


  I'm so not surprised (and I mean that in a good way  )


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Tigger's ally said:


> My wife wants a "strawberry shortcake in a tin pail" candle to remind her of HDDR!  Me, just give me an "Illuminations finale firework smell slowly waffling past my last full Harp on the R&C patio" candle and I will be happy.


 for sure!

There's a couple of candle companies I've been dying to try out..haven't quite convinced my husband to let me get another candle seeing as I still have a bunch already. Saying "but but it's Disney-related" still doesn't budge him. Some day I'll go on a spree because some of those scents are def. calling my name lol.

I've been on a "no new mugs" (except for Starbucks You Are here) probation for a while too though I was able to convince him that we should get that low cost, but still cute, Disney mug that Target was selling earlier on in the spring/summer lol.


----------



## SG131

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> There's a whole market on scents like Rome burning, Pirates water, Haunted Mansion, etc in terms of candles, wax melts, etc. Weird perhaps but it's def. a thing and so many people enjoy those characteristics smells.


I knew you could get the resort scents, but I didn't know you could get rome burning!  I know what I'm putting in my mom's stocking this year!


----------



## The Pho

Joben said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....At least get rid of the smell when Rome is burning





rteetz said:


> Get rid of it? People love that.



Honestly it's the primary reason we ride it so much.   If they drop it, I'm not sure if we'd even ride it anymore.



SG131 said:


> I knew you could get the resort scents, but I didn't know you could get rome burning!  I know what I'm putting in my mom's stocking this year!



I burn this and the pirates smell candle all the time.  It's great.  Only candles I use.


----------



## DizFanFamily

The Pho said:


> Honestly it's the primary reason we ride it so much.   If they drop it, I'm not sure if we'd even ride it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I burn this and the pirates smell candle all the time.  It's great.  Only candles I use.


I saw one candle labeled "Splash Mountain water" and I was thinking who wants a candle that stinks that bad - but Rome is burining is great.


----------



## afan

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> On a related note my library just ordered Christopher Robin either yesterday or the day before and there are already 79 holds on it lol.



Wow!  My county library system had it up awhile ago because I put a hold on it Sept 11 and I'm number 846 in the queue.  No idea when I'll get it, but that's ok.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Couture Kingdom Creates Jewelry Collection For Mickey’s 90th


  Are these available to be purchased in the parks or only online?  



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The recliner thing is interesting when looking at how full a theater is.
> 
> When one of the AMC theatre locations switched to recliners they reduced each theater capacity by half to make room for the recliners that take up a lot more room than the old seats so yeah it can be full but that doesn't always translate in number of tickets sold.
> 
> The other AMC theatre location took out about half of the entire theater complex (used to have 30 theaters but now has 28 or 28 or close to that total between regular, IMAX, and Dine-In) a long time ago to make Dine-In theaters. Cinema Suites with full reclining has little seats in each theater (44 in one of the theaters I just checked plus a few for those in a wheelchair). So again full theater not that many people seeing the movies. The Fork and Screen doesn't have full reclining but with the seats and the tables the overall capacity is reduced (one of the theaters I checked had 80 seats plus some for those in a wheelchair). What really shows capacity is if one of the non-reclining theaters with an approximate capacity of 385 is full or mostly full. Now granted there are smaller,non-reclining theaters too but a movie that has just been released isn't going to be in those small theaters anyways unless it's in an off-peak time).
> 
> *Sorry I know a tangent on the News Thread  *


I agree that the seating is greatly reduced when theatres move to recliner seating.  

All I was saying is that there are still a large number of people that go to the movies in our area.  Many here were saying that they no longer go.  Some may choose not to but still many like the theatre experience.  We went to see Smallfoot on Monday afternoon.  It was showing 15 times Monday alone and our large theatre had people sitting in the front row.  Going to the movies is not the same for all and many will still choose to go see many varieties of movies in the theatre.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 13 Must-Have Items Inspired By #DreamBigPrincess


These are amazing but I feel like the Disney Parks Blog should know that "I am not a prize to be won" is from Jasmine, not Ariel  Get your ish together DPB


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney fights to keep autism lawsuits from going to trial


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News/Rumor
> *
> Spaceship Earth to close for over two years?
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/sse2yearclosure/



Oh the feels...SO sad it will be closing for 2 1/2 years (if true), nervous they’ll change our favorite parts, but excited for what may be added.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I put the call out and managed to get myself a hatbox ghost tiki. Apparently it was not easy, and people lined up early and they passed out wrist bands.
> 
> Small consolation though, since I was in a car accident a week ago and the damage estimate just sky rocketed on my beloved Challenger and now I'm worried they're going to call it a total loss.



Bummer to hear about the Challenger. If it's too bad, you probably don't want them to try to do a hack repair anyway. Are they still making those? We had a very beloved BMW that got totaled a few years ago. Even the tow truck driver got depressed when he looked at it. He said he had always wanted one. I don't drive my 18 year old convertible often, because I'm afraid someone will ding the door and they will total it. It's not worth much anymore, and I bought it new. Good news on the mug front though


----------



## pappyP

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I put the call out and managed to get myself a hatbox ghost tiki. Apparently it was not easy, and people lined up early and they passed out wrist bands.
> 
> Small consolation though, since I was in a car accident a week ago and the damage estimate just sky rocketed on my beloved Challenger and now I'm worried they're going to call it a total loss.


oh my goodness, my husband just totaled his Challenger.  He was devastated.  It was a 2009 RT Classic with a lifetime warranty on all repairs from the dealer.  He got another one but it's just not the same.  I kind of understand what you're going through.


----------



## Gusey

Spaceship Earth closing for 2.5 years? Thinking about Phantom Manor at DLP, had a major overhaul and could be closed for 1 year with similar ride system?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

afan said:


> Wow!  My county library system had it up awhile ago because I put a hold on it Sept 11 and I'm number 846 in the queue.  No idea when I'll get it, but that's ok.


It's at least when it showed up in the catalog for mine. Sometimes I see movies pop up real fast and others take more time.

For instance on 9/8 I put a hold for Incredibles 2 which had to have been up on the catalog for just a few days. At that point I was already #292. Presently I'm #283 out of 659 total holds. It says though that the library system is ordering a total of 100 copies so it won't take too too long for me to get it given that check out period is 2 weeks for DVDs and  you cannot renew items with holds on it.

It's actually interesting what movies garner the most holds.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

DizFanFamily said:


> I saw one candle labeled "Splash Mountain water" and I was thinking who wants a candle that stinks that bad - but Rome is burining is great.


I don't know if peeps will find this interesting or not but I did enough to go through a wormhole of youtube and google sometime last year.

The reason the waters for Splash and Pirates and the like has a distinctive smell is because Disney uses Bromine (and I'm sure other parks out there as well) in the water. Pirates also has a musty smell in the queue and whatnot but one of the scents I've seen is called Pirates water so they are trying to mimic that bromine-like smell.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

pappyP said:


> oh my goodness, my husband just totaled his Challenger.  He was devastated.  It was a 2009 RT Classic with a lifetime warranty on all repairs from the dealer.  He got another one but it's just not the same.  I kind of understand what you're going through.



Mine is 2010. So far damage estimate is up to almost 8k. They're doing the tear down right now. If they find anything else the insurance will want to call it totalled. Problem is the frame got bent, though it's still driveable and the only other damage was to the bumper. Ive been pretty sick over it. I didn't even do anything wrong, I was hit from behind while at a yeild sign. I want to keep the car forever so I'm not doing very well right now while I wait.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Bummer to hear about the Challenger. If it's too bad, you probably don't want them to try to do a hack repair anyway. Are they still making those? We had a very beloved BMW that got totaled a few years ago. Even the tow truck driver got depressed when he looked at it. He said he had always wanted one. I don't drive my 18 year old convertible often, because I'm afraid someone will ding the door and they will total it. It's not worth much anymore, and I bought it new. Good news on the mug front though



Yeah they still make challengers. They're keeping their value very well. Problem is Missouri is an 80% damage threshold state before they get to trash it. I'm pretty angry at insurance right now.  I should be put back in the position I was in before their driver hit me.

Yeah if it does get fixed I'll be afraid to drive it ever again.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Mine is 2010. So far damage estimate is up to almost 8k. They're doing the tear down right now. If they find anything else the insurance will want to call it totalled. Problem is the frame got bent, though it's still driveable and the only other damage was to the bumper. Ive been pretty sick over it. I didn't even do anything wrong, I was hit from behind while at a yeild sign. I want to keep the car forever so I'm not doing very well right now while I wait.


It sucks to hear when DISers have things go wrong IRL but it's good you're not hurt.

A challenger is obviously very different than my car (a 2002 ZX2) but back in 2010 I was hit twice (the woman hit the gas instead of the brakes causing her to rearend me twice) while I was stopped at a red light. 

My back frame did get a tad bent but they worked it out, got a new bumper, the paint job was actually a big portion of the bill. Mine would have been totalled out back then if they had found about $1,000-$1,500 more in damage--that was back in 2010 though. The damage was about $3K for mine but my car started out brand new cheap anyways.

I've had my car for almost 13 years at this point, it's been the only car I've owned and I've owned it outright (meaning no financing). I do not want to see my Annabelle (yeah I know naming cars is strange) gone. I feel you on the fear of losing your car even if my car is a junk car compared to a Challenger lol. 

Between the weather and your accident I feel like I need to apologize for our area not showing you much welcoming  (I take no responsibility if the accident occurred in Missouri though )


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> Spaceship Earth closing for 2.5 years? Thinking about Phantom Manor at DLP, had a major overhaul and could be closed for 1 year with similar ride system?


Phantom Manor is a bit different than SSE. It’s a bit harder to work inside a giant sphere than in an attraction flat on the ground.


----------



## Lesley Wake

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This seems a little shocking to me. Over 2 years is a LONG time for a refurb/overhaul.


Space Mountain closed at Disneyland for 2 years when they replaced the whole track. And that is for something with just metal track and supports plus projections. From the rumor report, they are going to be pulling out and replacing the whole ride system plus updating the scenes. And they may get rid of the whole back building too, so I could easily see that taking 2 years. 



Gusey said:


> Spaceship Earth closing for 2.5 years? Thinking about Phantom Manor at DLP, had a major overhaul and could be closed for 1 year with similar ride system?


Probably why they indefinitely postponed the Ratatouille floor replacement. They realized it would probably go far beyond schedule and didn't want to deal with it.


----------



## pappyP

OhioStateBuckeye, post: 59843972, member: 161780"]Mine is 2010. So far damage estimate is up to almost 8k. They're doing the tear down right now. If they find anything else the insurance will want to call it totalled. Problem is the frame got bent, though it's still driveable and the only other damage was to the bumper. Ive been pretty sick over it. I didn't even do anything wrong, I was hit from behind while at a yeild sign. I want to keep the car forever so I'm not doing very well right now while I wait.[/QUOTE]


OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Mine is 2010. So far damage estimate is up to almost 8k. They're doing the tear down right now. If they find anything else the insurance will want to call it totalled. Problem is the frame got bent, though it's still driveable and the only other damage was to the bumper. Ive been pretty sick over it. I didn't even do anything wrong, I was hit from behind while at a yeild sign. I want to keep the car forever so I'm not doing very well right now while I wait.



I know how you feel.  This is Pappy P's husband she wrote you about my loss of my '09 Torred 6 speed RT Classic with performance exhaust.  I was depressed, sad and couldn't smile for anything.  I was at the edge of my seat too at the time, waiting for the insurance company to verify if the car was fixable or not.  When I got the call that the car was dead, I had a lump in my throat and felt like someone punched me in the stomach.  I didn't know what to do, I couldn't think of any other car I wanted to drive. I just picked up a '15 last week, not the same as the 09, but I'm warming up to it quickly.
Best of luck to you


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aladdin teaser trailer


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Aladdin teaser trailer


Definitely a nice teaser trailer. I'm excited to see more from future trailers!

Can't wait for the movie!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Definitely a nice teaser trailer. I'm excited to see more from future trailers!
> 
> Can't wait for the movie!



Obviously only got snippets but I thought the music sounded good (also obviously that you would know better than I though)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Aladdin teaser trailer


Well now I am excited... Disney needs to stop doing this to me.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Well now I am excited... Disney needs to stop doing this to me.



Just wait until the Lion King teaser.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously only got snippets but I thought the music sounded good (also obviously that you would know better than I though)


That is one thing that I did pick up on. The music did sound good, and I like the hints of the original score.



rteetz said:


> Well now I am excited... Disney needs to stop doing this to me.


I agree, but I really want the Lion King teaser!!!


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Just wait until the Lion King teaser.


That might kill me!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Walt Disney Company Donates $1 Million in Humanitarian Aid to Support Communities Impacted by Hurricane Michael


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> That might kill me!


Same...Same...


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

We wants the Redd Funko! 
Redd from Pirates of the Caribbean Funko Pop coming to Disney Parks.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Well now I am excited... Disney needs to stop doing this to me.



I don't even like Aladdin and that trailer got me excited to watch! Gave me happy, nostalgic feelings of a Raiders of the Lost Ark type adventure...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I still have zero desire to see a live action Aladdin featuring Will Smith. Nope.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Do you think they will make a Lion King ride at AK? That would fit nicely in the park


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Do you think they will make a Lion King ride at AK? That would fit nicely in the park


I have been wanting a Lion King attraction for so long. However, with Festival of the Lion King in the park, I really doubt it.


----------



## koala1966

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> for sure!
> 
> on a "no new mugs" (except for Starbucks You Are here) probation for a while too though I was able to convince him that we should get that low cost, but still cute, Disney mug that Target was selling earlier on in the spring/summer lol.


OMG I'm on mug, wine glass, and towel restrictions lol, DH does not understand... and with Wine and Dine weekend coming up!


----------



## Moliphino

koala1966 said:


> OMG I'm on mug, wine glass, and towel restrictions lol, DH does not understand... and with Wine and Dine weekend coming up!



My family tries to tell me I shouldn't buy more mugs or ornaments, but it isn't working.  I just bought the Hatbox Ghost tiki mug on ebay.


----------



## danikoski

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> We wants the Redd Funko!
> Redd from Pirates of the Caribbean Funko Pop coming to Disney Parks.



I only have a Groot Funko, but I may need this one...hmmmm, wonder if it'll be available on the parks app...


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> I only have a Groot Funko, but I may need this one...hmmmm, wonder if it'll be available on the parks app...


They have been but sell out in minutes.


----------



## Bay Max

TheMaxRebo said:


> Aladdin teaser trailer



Is it just me or does the CGI look very poor?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bay Max said:


> Is it just me or does the CGI look very poor?



Not sure if I would say "poor" but it definitely looks like the entire things was shot against a green screen and they are just actors inside a CGI World


----------



## Bing Showei

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if I would say "poor" but it definitely looks like the entire things was shot against a green screen and they are just actors inside a CGI World


I think given it’s current stage of production, outputting a teaser, as would be mandated based on a suit-determined release/marketing schedule, with primarily CG imagery was likely most prudent, and not necessarily reflective of the film as a whole; hard to judge at this point.

The formula of relying heavily on music/text with only a glimpse of the live action is consistent with how Beauty and the Beast handled its teaser.


----------



## danikoski

Bing Showei said:


> I think given it’s current stage of production, outputting a teaser, as would be mandated based on a suit-determined release/marketing schedule, with primarily CG imagery was likely most prudent, and not necessarily reflective of the film as a whole; hard to judge at this point.
> 
> The formula of relying heavily on music/text with only a glimpse of the live action is consistent with how Beauty and the Beast handled its teaser.



And the CGI in B&B wasn't the best in that teaser either. It improved by the time it was released.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney's Hollywood Studios Cast Members to Receive All-New Costumes


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Seasonal Bites Now Available at Flame Tree Barbecue at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 PHOTOS: Busch Gardens Tampa Bay Celebrates the Arrival of Four African Penguin Chicks


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 10/11/18 (New World Showcase Merchandise, Living with the Land, Puffin’s Roost, Space Restaurant, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Cinderella “Midnight is Just the Beginning” Home Collection Released at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Sequin Spirit Jerseys Coming to Disney World, Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Black Tap Craft Burgers & Beer to Hold Job Fair for New Disneyland Resort Location


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Director Ryan Coogler Reportedly Set to Return for “Black Panther” Sequel


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Avengers” Star Scarlett Johansson Reportedly Earns Big Payday for Standalone “Black Widow” Movie


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's Hollywood Studios Cast Members to Receive All-New Costumes



many Cast Members will debut a new costume design that will further enhance the story of the park, beginning with the areas below:

_Oscar’s Super Station_
_ABC Commissary_
_Star Wars Launch Bay (Character Attendants)_
*Woody’s Lunch Box*
*Toy Story Land merchandise*

They already needed to redesign the costumes for Toy Story Land areas?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> many Cast Members will debut a new costume design that will further enhance the story of the park, beginning with the areas below:
> 
> _Oscar’s Super Station_
> _ABC Commissary_
> _Star Wars Launch Bay (Character Attendants)_
> *Woody’s Lunch Box*
> *Toy Story Land merchandise*
> 
> They already needed to redesign the costumes for Toy Story Land areas?


They have been doing a lot of costume redos so I am not surprised really. I think all the TSL costumes are the same right now so maybe this will be a distinction between food/merch and attractions.


----------



## hakepb

Bing Showei said:


> I think given it’s current stage of production, outputting a teaser, as would be mandated based on a suit-determined release/marketing schedule, with primarily CG imagery was likely most prudent, and not necessarily reflective of the film as a whole; hard to judge at this point.
> 
> The formula of relying heavily on music/text with only a glimpse of the live action is consistent with how Beauty and the Beast handled its teaser.


Good point. 
Personally, I was turned off by the houseware animation in Beauty and the Beast trailers, but wound up really enjoying the movie.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Files Petition to Keep Autism Lawsuits from Going to Trial


----------



## Bay Max

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if I would say "poor" but it definitely looks like the entire things was shot against a green screen and they are just actors inside a CGI World



It just looked less real and organic than the other "live action" CGI movies they've done recently.  But it's possible that will be fixed by the time the actual movie comes out.


----------



## tarak

MommaBerd said:


> Oh the feels...SO sad it will be closing for 2 1/2 years (if true), nervous they’ll change our favorite parts, but excited for what may be added.



This is one of our absolute favorite rides.  We considered a trip for next summer in the hopes it will be slow due to SWGE opening in the fall.  If SE indeed closes, our trip became a lot more likely.


----------



## closetmickey

Lesley Wake said:


> Probably why they indefinitely postponed the Ratatouille floor replacement. They realized it would probably go far beyond schedule and didn't want to deal with it.



 Anyone have any further information on ratatouille at Disneyland Paris? Going to be there in July 2019 and would be really disappointed to not get to ride. Thank you!!


----------



## Joben

rteetz said:


> Get rid of it? People love that.



Wow! Did not realize that smell had such a strong positive reaction for so many people...I redact my request. I myself find it to be too overpowering when I go by, but I can just endure.

Hey rteetz IIRC we are both going to be there for F&W 1/2 marathon. My wife and I are bringing some of her Run Disney friends to the DVC lounge in BLT for the Hallowishes fireworks on the 31st. If you haven't done it and would like to join the group send me a PM and we can arrange a meet up time. This will be my first time and I hear it is a great experience. Good luck on the run!


----------



## rteetz

Joben said:


> Hey rteetz IIRC we are both going to be there for F&W 1/2 marathon. My wife and I are bringing some of her Run Disney friends to the DVC lounge in BLT for the Hallowishes fireworks on the 31st. If you haven't done it and would like to join the group send me a PM and we can arrange a meet up time. This will be my first time and I hear it is a great experience. Good luck on the run!


Thanks for the offer! Unfortunately I don't arrive until very early on Nov. 1st. Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Joben

rteetz said:


> Thanks for the offer! Unfortunately I don't arrive until very early on Nov. 1st. Good luck to you as well!



Originally, we planned to go Sunday night then head over to the after party. Then we found out flights were considerably cheaper if we left Weds. afternoon. Realizing that we could watch the expanded fireworks show that night we could use Sunday night as back up if Weds is too busy. So both days are in play. Offers there for you if you have the desire.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Reunion Station at Disney's Wilderness Lodge Now Available to All DVC Members


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Reunion Station at Disney's Wilderness Lodge Now Available to All DVC Members



While that’s great they include all DVC, it’s still ridiculous that it’s $50/day per person ($33 for kids)!

Edit: Corrected pricing for kids


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Reunion Station at Disney's Wilderness Lodge Now Available to All DVC Members



I'm not sure why folks would do this as other DVC unless they have a regular room at WL. And then if they have that, there have been reports of upgrading to CL access for $100/night (not per person). The Reunion Station stuff just seems odd...and I'm not even DVC.
It seems that whole Geyser Point building complex they haven't figured out how to best utilize.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Joben said:


> Did not realize that smell had such a strong positive reaction for so many people...I redact my request. I myself find it to be too overpowering when I go by, but I can just endure.


Your sense of smell is very very strongly connected to your memories. If you make enough of a connection to something smelling it again will immediately bring that memory back to the forefront of your mind.

Til this day the smell of hot asphalt (especially on a sunny warm/hot day) remindes me of Worlds of Fun from my childhood lol. I think in large part that's why these types of scents have made their way to merchandise like candles, sprays and wax melts- because someone can purchase it and be transported back to Spaceship Earth, back to Beach/Yacht Club, back to the Poly, etc.


----------



## Roxyfire

danikoski said:


> I'm not sure why folks would do this as other DVC unless they have a regular room at WL. And then if they have that, there have been reports of upgrading to CL access for $100/night (not per person). The Reunion Station stuff just seems odd...and I'm not even DVC.
> It seems that whole Geyser Point building complex they haven't figured out how to best utilize.



AFAIK the DVC rooms cannot add the regular lodge club level onto their rooms. I agree that Reunion Station isn't quite right. It's not a good value and clearly it hasn't been selling well. For that cost, it really should be either all day like traditional club level or just make it a community hall with paid activities as an add-on.


----------



## SaharanTea

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Your sense of smell is very very strongly connected to your memories. If you make enough of a connection to something smelling it again will immediately bring that memory back to the forefront of your mind.
> 
> Til this day the smell of hot asphalt (especially on a sunny warm/hot day) remindes me of Worlds of Fun from my childhood lol. I think in large part that's why these types of scents have made their way to merchandise like candles, sprays and wax melts- because someone can purchase it and be transported back to Spaceship Earth, back to Beach/Yacht Club, back to the Poly, etc.



For me the smell of diesel exhaust (almost exclusively from buses for some reason) reminds me of the parking trams from Disney World in the 80s.  It's crazy how connected memory and your senses are.

That said, I don't go around trying to smell diesel exhaust; nor do I think a diesel candle is a good idea.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sneak A Peek At This Year’s Ultimate Disney Christmastime Package


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Sneak A Peek At This Year’s Ultimate Disney Christmastime Package



This would be great if we could KNOW it's going to be an annual occurrence, or if they would announce it earlier. 5 nights at a moderate, 4 days of hoppers, special access to Toy Story AND Pandora for $875 a person is a steal. But we already have our trip booked the week before.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Reunion Station at Disney's Wilderness Lodge Now Available to All DVC Members



This doesn't surprise me. The price point is high - you are required to pay for your ENTIRE stay, and while some DVC members are rich, many are not. My guess is opening it to all DVC members still might not get them there.


----------



## Capang

********** said:


> This doesn't surprise me. The price point is high - you are required to pay for your ENTIRE stay, and while some DVC members are rich, many are not. My guess is opening it to all DVC members still might not get them there.


You can pick and choose dates and people (instead of everyone the entire stay) as of October 10. That's still a hard no for us, but maybe some others will bite. Doubt it, but maybe.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Salt and Straw is now open at Downtown Disney in Disneyland 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eyland-resort/?CMP=ILC-DPFY19Q1wo10820180008G


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

> I know how you feel.  This is Pappy P's husband she wrote you about my loss of my '09 Torred 6 speed RT Classic with performance exhaust.  I was depressed, sad and couldn't smile for anything.  I was at the edge of my seat too at the time, waiting for the insurance company to verify if the car was fixable or not.  When I got the call that the car was dead, I had a lump in my throat and felt like someone punched me in the stomach.  I didn't know what to do, I couldn't think of any other car I wanted to drive. I just picked up a '15 last week, not the same as the 09, but I'm warming up to it quickly.
> Best of luck to you



I liked your post, but it was a like in solidarity. Looks like Farmer's is calling him totaled, so I called my insurance to challenge it but it doesn't look good. So great.

I suppose back to Disney posts.


----------



## rteetz

Just as rumored the Trader Sams mug at Disneyland has the head in the shoulders 

https://twitter.com/disneylandtoday/status/1050866402951946240?s=21


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Just as rumored the Trader Sams mug at Disneyland has the head in the shoulders
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneylandtoday/status/1050866402951946240?s=21



Most likely scenario - they switch them next year and give out the head-in-the-box one at DLR and the other at WDW. (Remember last two years they just sold the mug tinted slightly different color.)


----------



## writerguyfl

Joben said:


> Wow! Did not realize that smell had such a strong positive reaction for so many people...I redact my request. I myself find it to be too overpowering when I go by, but I can just endure.



You're not alone.  I can't stand the smell.  It's not bad enough to keep me from riding...but I would be gleeful if it went away.

On a side note, if anyone wants to drink the "Rome is Burning" smell, I think this tea smells exactly like the scene.  While that's a huge negative for me, other people may feel differently.






I got mine at my local upscale grocer.  But, like almost everything, it's also available on Amazon: https://smile.amazon.com/Harney-Son...d=1539385590&sr=8-4&keywords=lapsang+souchong


----------



## j2thomason

wareagle57 said:


> This would be great if we could KNOW it's going to be an annual occurrence, or if they would announce it earlier. 5 nights at a moderate, 4 days of hoppers, special access to Toy Story AND Pandora for $875 a person is a steal. But we already have our trip booked the week before.


It seems odd that they chose this particular week. Crowd level predictions are higher for that week than they are for weeks prior. Also, many schools in our area get out of school for the holidays on 12/14 and I know several families that already have trips booked that week. I would think that the week after Thanksgiving or the next week would have been better if they are trying to fill rooms and increase attendance. Although, I know pop warner is normally scheduled for the first half of December.


----------



## wareagle57

j2thomason said:


> It seems odd that they chose this particular week. Crowd level predictions are higher for that week than they are for weeks prior. Also, many schools in our area get out of school for the holidays on 12/14 and I know several families that already have trips booked that week. I would think that the week after Thanksgiving or the next week would have been better if they are trying to fill rooms and increase attendance. Although, I know pop warner is normally scheduled for the first half of December.



It was the same way last year I believe. I remember thinking it was odd then as well. My thought with it being so last minute, is that it’s targetting people who will be off that week that wouldn’t be the weeke before.


----------



## SaharanTea

writerguyfl said:


> You're not alone.  I can't stand the smell.  It's not bad enough to keep me from riding...but I would be gleeful if it went away.
> 
> On a side note, if anyone wants to drink the "Rome is Burning" smell, I think this tea smells exactly like the scene.  While that's a huge negative for me, other people may feel differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine at my local upscale grocer.  But, like almost everything, it's also available on Amazon: https://smile.amazon.com/Harney-Son...d=1539385590&sr=8-4&keywords=lapsang+souchong



I've never connected the two, but it's been a while since I've tried a lapsang, and I've never had Harney's.

It's a smoked tea so that makes sense.  It's, uh, not my cup of tea.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Reunion Station at Disney's Wilderness Lodge Now Available to All DVC Members


I can’t imagine a circumstance under which we would do this. I honestly don’t get this one...


----------



## Capang

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can’t imagine a circumstance under which we would do this. I honestly don’t get this one...


Right, because if I'm staying at OKW or BCV I'm really going to pay for and make the trip to Reunion Station for a few overpriced mediocre snacks.
Desperation.


----------



## skier_pete

Capang said:


> Right, because if I'm staying at OKW or BCV I'm really going to pay for and make the trip to Reunion Station for a few overpriced mediocre snacks.
> Desperation.



I dont think that's it, I think they previously only allowed owners at WL use it, if you were a non-owner staying on your points from say SSR then you couldn't book it. I could be wrong on that, in which case you are 100% correct.


----------



## TomServo27

Mary Poppins Returns is getting some great early reviews. 

https://deadline.com/2018/10/disney...ws-exhibitors-first-screening-1202482082/amp/


----------



## Capang

********** said:


> I dont think that's it, I think they previously only allowed owners at WL use it, if you were a non-owner staying on your points from say SSR then you couldn't book it. I could be wrong on that, in which case you are 100% correct.


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-vacation-club-members-at-reunion-station/
The way I read this any DVC member eligible for "perks" can book this regardless of where they are staying. It also seems they now have the option of choose your days and party size. I could be wrong, I often am.


----------



## skier_pete

Capang said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-vacation-club-members-at-reunion-station/
> The way I read this any DVC member eligible for "perks" can book this regardless of where they are staying. It also seems they now have the option of choose your days and party size. I could be wrong, I often am.



OK - I did understand that now anyone could book, but I thought it used to be that you had to be staying there AND own there. As I said, I might be wrong about that one. Either way, I do agree that it would be extremely unlikely that you would travel from your resort to spend the day at WL paying $50 a day. A few people might do it, but it would be extremely rare. As I said, this is pretty clearly a response to the fact they aren't getting enough people signing up.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Salt and Straw is now open at Downtown Disney in Disneyland
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eyland-resort/?CMP=ILC-DPFY19Q1wo10820180008G


Walked by this yesterday before we got our it almost never rains in LA rain storm for all of the halloween party. It smelled good from outside, it had a decent line at 4:30 in the afternoon, I'm looking forward to trying their ice cream though in the next few weeks.


----------



## disneydreamer781

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTO REPORT: Epcot 10/11/18 (New World Showcase Merchandise, Living with the Land, Puffin’s Roost, Space Restaurant, ETC.)



Ooh I like that Epcot Tote and those shot glasses!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Some photos of lookin inside Universe of Energy in current state:


@WDWNT: A reader sent us pics of the Universe of Energy at night, fully illuminated from the inside. It’s pretty much just a big warehouse at the moment. Rumor has it that it was a little rougher than Disney thought and it actually would have been cheaper to bulldoze and erect a new one. https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1051448624629059584/photo/1


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Diamond Collection” Matterhorn Abominable Snowman Funko Pop Vinyl Figure Coming to Disneyland


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Hi @rteetz, any word on the plans for the 2018 abc holiday taping yet?

Thanks!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Photo from Bioreconstruct taken yesterday - shows the current state of the Tron site


----------



## rteetz

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Hi @rteetz, any word on the plans for the 2018 abc holiday taping yet?
> 
> Thanks!!


I haven’t heard anything. Usually early November.


----------



## danikoski

TheMaxRebo said:


> Some photos of lookin inside Universe of Energy in current state:
> 
> 
> @WDWNT: A reader sent us pics of the Universe of Energy at night, fully illuminated from the inside. It’s pretty much just a big warehouse at the moment. Rumor has it that it was a little rougher than Disney thought and it actually would have been cheaper to bulldoze and erect a new one. https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1051448624629059584/photo/1
> 
> View attachment 358327
> 
> View attachment 358328



Wow... apparently it really was neglected by Disney for the last several years if all they could salvage was the shell of the building.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Photo from Bioreconstruct taken yesterday - shows the current state of the Tron site
> 
> View attachment 358411


Cool. 
Guess I didn't realize it would be so far set back. 
Exciting addition to the park though! Almost like SWGE being added to Disneyland .. increasing the SIZE of the park.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Cool.
> Guess I didn't realize it would be so far set back.
> Exciting addition to the park though! Almost like SWGE being added to Disneyland .. increasing the SIZE of the park.



agreed, I think that was one of the aspects that excited many people from this announcement at D23 - also for the now cancelled Main St Theater - that it was adding attractions/capacity, not just replacing something existing

I think many people, even after the announcement and concept art, thought Tron would replace the speedway - but glad we get both!

As for the placement, I think that is for the show building, but the one part of the coaster and canopy should be a lot closer to the speedway and center of Tomorrowland.

I had done this overlay quickly earlier using the one in Shanghai - might not be 100% accurate but should give an idea of layout/scale of showbuilding


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just found some info on the Millennium Falcon ride here: https://www.slashfilm.com/millennium-falcon-ride/

It talks about the 6-person cockpit and the how tourists won't be happy sharing with others, what if they can't fly the falcon properly thus ruining their experience, etc.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just found some info on the Millennium Falcon ride here: https://www.slashfilm.com/millennium-falcon-ride/
> 
> It talks about the 6-person cockpit and the how tourists won't be happy sharing with others, what if they can't fly the falcon properly thus ruining their experience, etc.


Just FYI, more discussion of this post and more recent news in this thread as well: https://www.disboards.com/threads/star-wars-galaxys-edge-news-updated-10-4-18.3618021/page-29


----------



## Candlelady

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just found some info on the Millennium Falcon ride here: https://www.slashfilm.com/millennium-falcon-ride/
> 
> It talks about the 6-person cockpit and the how tourists won't be happy sharing with others, what if they can't fly the falcon properly thus ruining their experience, etc.



We'll be one of those groups that no one wants to ride with due to a severe dyslexia issue which means they will have a hard time following written directions quickly.  That will not stop us from riding though.  Hope Disney fixes this issue for everyone who rides.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Halloween Night is now sold out for Mickeys Not So Scary 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Operating hours at various AK attractions being reduced 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-animal-kingdom-attractions-to-be-reduced.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney offers Fox deal concessions for EU approval 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ons-for-eu-approval-review-deadline-extended/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New purple wall cotton candy 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/review-ne...-is-as-good-as-it-looks-at-the-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Release date and locations for new Redd Funko Pop

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/redd-from-pirates-of-the-caribbean-funko-pop-coming-to-disney-parks-2/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Ratatouille and Skyliner Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/ratatouilleentranceepcot-2/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

https://micechat.com/208417-disneyland-update-ides-of-halloween-time/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Netflix cancels Marvels Iron Fist

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2018/10/13/netflix-cancels-marvels-iron-fist-after-2-seasons/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New purple wall cotton candy
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/review-ne...-is-as-good-as-it-looks-at-the-magic-kingdom/



So Disneyland gets the fun Jack Skellington Cotton Candy and we get sad looking bag of purple fluff?   Seems about right


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Operating hours at various AK attractions being reduced
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-animal-kingdom-attractions-to-be-reduced.htm


https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-changed-our-fp-interesting.3710337/

This ^^ thread was created earlier on the month when people were trying to figure out what was going on. Looks like Disney was changing people's FP times throughout the day, then it came about that the specific attractions where people's FPs were changed had shorter operating hours than park hours. Have no idea if this is something they do from time to time though in regards to reducing operating hours after FP dates has passed.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Operating hours at various AK attractions being reduced
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-animal-kingdom-attractions-to-be-reduced.htm


Not surprising, considering those are the attractions with animals and after daylight savings time, it is dark by like 5:00 PM on the East Coast in Nov/Dec/Jan.
I am guessing then that the last hour or two of the Safari is still the "sunset" Safari ..
I wonder how popular the Safari is at night anyway? I would think, given a choice, most people would choose daylight anyway. Haven't tried it, as I am not sure how to fit it into the schedule.  
AK is just an attraction-light park, it could really use another non-animal attraction for nighttime. I doubt many people hit Kali after dark anyway due to not wanting to get wet.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlmadden73 said:


> Not surprising, considering those are the attractions with animals and after daylight savings time, it is dark by like 5:00 PM on the East Coast in Nov/Dec/Jan.
> I am guessing then that the last hour or two of the Safari is still the "sunset" Safari ..
> I wonder how popular the Safari is at night anyway? I would think, given a choice, most people would choose daylight anyway. Haven't tried it, just not sure how to fit it into the schedule


  We did it at sunset once and it was really neat!!  It happened to be feeding time also so we saw a lot more active animals than we have in the past.  We teased that the lions really did have legs when they were up and walking around as we'd only ever seen them laying on the rocks.  I recommend doing the safari at sunset at least once!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-changed-our-fp-interesting.3710337/
> 
> This ^^ thread was created earlier on the month when people were trying to figure out what was going on. Looks like Disney was changing people's FP times throughout the day, then it came about that the specific attractions where people's FPs were changed had shorter operating hours than park hours. Have no idea if this is something they do from time to time though in regards to reducing operating hours after FP dates has passed.



Thanks for the link to that thread - I'll check it out to see what people are saying

Obviously it sucks when Disney changes your FPs as you likely spent a lot of time trying to organize your FP and meals, etc. 

I will say that the idea as a whole of shortening the opening time for some attractions I think I like better than artificially inflating wait times by reducing capacity and certainly more than reducing the entire park hours.  and the things they are closing early, I mean, how many people were really using the trials at night?  And while I like the safari right around dusk, in the full dark it generally isn't that great.  And waiting 30 mins to open Kali I don't think is that big of a deal either.

Of course in a perfect world everything would be open and park hours would be even further expanded, but in the reality we live in, I think this makes more sense than other options


----------



## tlmadden73

scrappinginontario said:


> We did it at sunset once and it was really neat!!  It happened to be feeding time also so we saw a lot more active animals than we have in the past.  We teased that the lions really did have legs when they were up and walking around as we'd only ever seen them laying on the rocks.  I recommend doing the safari at sunset at least once!


It does sound neat .. but with the reduced November hours now, not sure how to fit that in with potentially wanting to see Rivers of Light. 
Oh well.


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Operating hours at various AK attractions being reduced
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-animal-kingdom-attractions-to-be-reduced.htm



I understand closing those things early- how many people really do that stuff when it’s dark anyways? Same with the Asia trail first thing in the morning. But delaying the opening of the Gorrila trail doesn’t make sense. The safari is popular at park open, and the trail is at the exit of the safari. Our normal pattern is to ride the safari, do the trail, and ride the safari with a fp. We usually walk onto the trail by 9:20.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> Not surprising, considering those are the attractions with animals and after daylight savings time, it is dark by like 5:00 PM on the East Coast in Nov/Dec/Jan.
> I am guessing then that the last hour or two of the Safari is still the "sunset" Safari ..
> I wonder how popular the Safari is at night anyway? I would think, given a choice, most people would choose daylight anyway. Haven't tried it, as I am not sure how to fit it into the schedule.
> AK is just an attraction-light park, it could really use another non-animal attraction for nighttime. I doubt many people hit Kali after dark anyway due to not wanting to get wet.


The "it gets dark" explanation works only if they did this as a norm during that time of year otherwise something else is afoot. 

I don't have attraction hours in comparison to park hours information for the last couple of years but I'm sure they are out there somewhere lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> We did it at sunset once and it was really neat!!  It happened to be feeding time also so we saw a lot more active animals than we have in the past.  We teased that the lions really did have legs when they were up and walking around as we'd only ever seen them laying on the rocks.  I recommend doing the safari at sunset at least once!




yeah, "At" sunset can be rather cool for the Safari - but "after" sunset seems to be much less eventful ... but definitely agree that trying it once around dusk/sunset is worth it!

Note, once you get to to after day light savings time, and clocks "turn back an hour" on November 4th sunset in Orlando is around 5:30


----------



## tlmadden73

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> The "it gets dark" explanation works only if they did this as a norm during that time of year otherwise something else is afoot.
> 
> I don't have attraction hours in comparison to park hours information for the last couple of years but I'm sure they are out there somewhere lol.


Well how long has AK been open at night now? I mean, I always remember going to it years ago and it closing at 5 (maybe 6 pm at latest). So closing the animal-based attractions early during winter doesn't seem shocking or out of the norm. 

I doubt the park will abandon the nighttime hours after they time/money they put into Rivers of Light, the tree projections and the night-time lighting in Pandora.


----------



## sachilles

tlmadden73 said:


> I doubt the park will abandon the nighttime hours after they time/money they put into Rivers of Light, the tree projections and the night-time lighting in Pandora.



I have the same sentiment. However, as of late, prior investment, even recent investment doesn't mean that Disney won't change directions and plans at the drop of a
hat.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> Well how long has AK been open at night now? I mean, I always remember going to it years ago and it closing at 5 (maybe 6 pm at latest). So closing the animal-based attractions early during winter doesn't seem shocking or out of the norm.
> 
> I doubt the park will abandon the nighttime hours after they time/money they put into Rivers of Light, the tree projections and the night-time lighting in Pandora.


I think you're missing my point. Whether I think it's reasonable or not isn't the point at all. Whether I think it's shocking isn't the point. It's what has Disney done that's the point.

Your point was "it gets dark"...yeah that part hasn't changed since AK has been opened. If however this is a newer trend of closing certain attractions earlier after 60 days has happened for FPs thus shifting FP times, during this time of year it's not going to be "oh yeah guys it's because it get's dark around 5:30pm during this year" because that was always the case...

In the thread I linked people were having their FPs adjusted throughout the day so it was impacting a variety of times.

ETA: This is from the other thread:
"I have looked at posted park hours for mid Oct to first week Dec and they have not changed. I then looked at the hours posted for Kali and Kilimanjaro. Kali seems to run 9:30-7:30 when the park is open 9:00-8:00. Kilimanjaro is 9:00-7:45 in Oct then 9:00-7:30 and then finally in late Nov 9:00-6:15 with park hours of 9:00-8:00. It seems that Disney is reducing the hours of these rides. It could also affect other rides in Animal Kingdom since I noticed Dinosaur doesn't start till 9:30 on 11/26"

They are adjusting at the front and back end for Kali, Safaris and Dinosaur.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

sachilles said:


> I have the same sentiment. However, as of late, prior investment, even recent investment doesn't mean that Disney won't change directions and plans at the drop of hat.


Given that they're sunk costs at that point wrt decision-making, that can often be the right approach.  Doesn't mean we won't get whiplash sometimes...


----------



## rteetz

*Today in Disney History 
*
Glow with the Show technology debuted in 2013

Disneyland cancelled runDisney races indefinitely in 2017


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Details on the LEGO Movie World at Legoland Florida 

https://attractionsmagazine.com/legoland-fl-lego-movie-world-rides/


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Netflix cancels Marvels Iron Fist
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2018/10/13/netflix-cancels-marvels-iron-fist-after-2-seasons/



What are the chances this goes to the Disney streaming service? The first season wasn't good, but season 2 was so much better and the way it ended left me wanting more.


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> What are the chances this goes to the Disney streaming service? The first season wasn't good, but season 2 was so much better and the way it ended left me wanting more.


Possible but doubtful I would guess.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Falcon Installation underway at Disneyland SWGE

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...gins-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge-in-disneyland/


----------



## tlmadden73

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think you're missing my point. Whether I think it's reasonable or not isn't the point at all. Whether I think it's shocking isn't the point. It's what has Disney done that's the point.
> 
> Your point was "it gets dark"...yeah that part hasn't changed since AK has been opened. If however this is a newer trend of closing certain attractions earlier after 60 days has happened for FPs thus shifting FP times, during this time of year it's not going to be "oh yeah guys it's because it get's dark around 5:30pm during this year" because that was always the case...
> 
> In the thread I linked people were having their FPs adjusted throughout the day so it was impacting a variety of times.
> 
> ETA: This is from the other thread:
> "I have looked at posted park hours for mid Oct to first week Dec and they have not changed. I then looked at the hours posted for Kali and Kilimanjaro. Kali seems to run 9:30-7:30 when the park is open 9:00-8:00. Kilimanjaro is 9:00-7:45 in Oct then 9:00-7:30 and then finally in late Nov 9:00-6:15 with park hours of 9:00-8:00. It seems that Disney is reducing the hours of these rides. It could also affect other rides in Animal Kingdom since I noticed Dinosaur doesn't start till 9:30 on 11/26"
> 
> They are adjusting at the front and back end for Kali, Safaris and Dinosaur.


I get you. Adjusting times with under 60 days notice is indeed "not good" .. we all suspect cost-cutting.

Good news (for those who are going over the next two months) is that they probably are seeing lower than expected crowds for November - December (since they probably have a good estimate of those crowds BECAUSE of Fast passes reservation.  Bad news is that Disney is jumping on that and not just cutting staff (which they probably will do) but cutting hours of the "less popular" attractions.

Shutting an attraction down "early" isn't anything out of the ordinary. Doing it AFTER people are asked to make their plans 60 days in advance is a bit underhanded.





only hope said:


> I understand closing those things early- how many people really do that stuff when it’s dark anyways? Same with the Asia trail first thing in the morning. But delaying the opening of the Gorrila trail doesn’t make sense. The safari is popular at park open, and the trail is at the exit of the safari. Our normal pattern is to ride the safari, do the trail, and ride the safari with a fp. We usually walk onto the trail by 9:20.


Yes .. the delayed opening for attractions ARE concerning. 

Disney definitely seems to be trying to micromanage their staff around what is crowded or not crowded. 
Some bean counter must say: "Oh .. Gorilla trail isn't really busy until 9:30 .. why even open it until then?" We can pay X cast members for 30 less minutes! Bonus!" 

How far are we until the "normal" park hours are 10:00 pm to 8:00 pm .. thus making room for more paid ticket events for morning and evening hours? Getting people to essentially buy two tickets for one day. 

​


----------



## SG131

tlmadden73 said:


> Good news (for those who are going over the next two months) is that they probably are seeing lower than expected crowds for November - December (since they probably have a good estimate of those crowds BECAUSE of Fast passes reservation.  Bad news is that Disney is jumping on that and not just cutting staff (which they probably will do) but cutting hours of the "less popular" attractions.


A couple of days ago I got a touring plan alert that MK closing hrs were pushed to 11pm for my early December trip. And considering how booked up the hotels have been even 6 months ago when I added 2 days to the front end of my trip actually has me rather nervous for crowds in the beginning of December....


----------



## sachilles

The magicbands are what allow them to see this info. We've wondered how they are going to use the info harvested from the my magic system. Certainly one would hope they've been using the info from this system to make the cuts where they'd be most effective and not hurt guest interactions.


----------



## scrappinginontario

SG131 said:


> A couple of days ago I got a touring plan alert that MK closing hrs were pushed to 11pm for my early December trip. And considering how booked up the hotels have been even 6 months ago when I added 2 days to the front end of my trip actually has me rather nervous for crowds in the beginning of December....


  I agree with you!  The anticipated crowd levels for our early Dec trip dropped a couple of months ago then most days took quite a jump back up lately.  That combined with the fact that it's next to impossible to get a reservation at a Disney resort in Dec has me preparing for large crowds.  We'll go with a plan and have a blast!!


----------



## tlmadden73

SG131 said:


> A couple of days ago I got a touring plan alert that MK closing hrs were pushed to 11pm for my early December trip. And considering how booked up the hotels have been even 6 months ago when I added 2 days to the front end of my trip actually has me rather nervous for crowds in the beginning of December....


It was wishful thinking on my part .

I gather December is more crowded than November .. (at least before Thanksgiving)

But, odd they would increase hours at one park and essentially cut hours (by cutting attractions at the other . 

If we see attractions closing earlier than normal at MK .. then that is getting pretty awful.


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Release date and locations for new Redd Funko Pop
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/redd-from-pirates-of-the-caribbean-funko-pop-coming-to-disney-parks-2/



My husband collects Disney Pops... and we arrive on the 28th. Oops! Maybe they won't let people buy 10 each this time.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I don't see a huge difference in the AK attractions.  Some are closing 15 mins earlier than before which isn't huge.  I think others may just not be busy after dark so there's no sense staffing them if nobody is there.  Just my thoughts....

I can't see them closing MK attractions early in Nov and Dec as they're open so few nights as it is.  We have 8 day park tickets during our Dec stay and 5 of those nights are MVMCP nights.  I'm sure they won't close any attractions early on the 3 nights they are open for non-party guests.


----------



## SG131

scrappinginontario said:


> I agree with you!  The anticipated crowd levels for our early Dec trip dropped a couple of months ago then most days took quite a jump back up lately.  That combined with the fact that it's next to impossible to get a reservation at a Disney resort in Dec has me preparing for large crowds.  We'll go with a plan and have a blast!!


I’m going solo so I’m hopeful that I’ll still be able to get a decent done, but I’m mentally preparing for a large crowd around me and messages on the dis board saying what’s going on with the crowds at XX park today!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> I don't see a huge difference in the AK attractions.  Some are closing 15 mins earlier than before which isn't huge.  I think others may just not be busy after dark so there's no sense staffing them if nobody is there.  Just my thoughts....
> 
> I can't see them closing MK attractions early in Nov and Dec as they're open so few nights as it is.  We have 8 day park tickets during our Dec stay and 5 of those nights are MVMCP nights.  I'm sure they won't close any attractions early on the 3 nights they are open for non-party guests.




I agree with the concept, the one issue is that they are only changing it now after people already had FPs booked.  So on that other thread seeing a lot of people saying that they had a FP for a ride at one time and Disney just went ahead and moved it to another time, even if that time did not work for the person (in one case it was right in the middle of an already booked ADR). - so I can see people being upset with the "changing policy" pretty late in the game

If all of the changes were made at least prior to the 60 day FP window I think that would have been better


----------



## rteetz

Tomorrow WDW’s all new ticket pricing system goes into place. I have created an FAQ thread on Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies that will have all the info as we get it. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...ed-ticket-system-faq-read-first-page.3711842/

This way we can avoid several posts on this thread and others and have it all on one place. Thanks!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

scrappinginontario said:


> I think others may just not be busy after dark so there's no sense staffing them if nobody is there. Just my thoughts....


The issue really isn't the adjustment in hours. It's that it is done late like this.

Do it far enough in advance and for the most part people just accept that's the hours it is open-whatever reason it's for becomes less of an issue.

Allow those people to book FPs and then say "nvm we're not going to have the attraction open at that time" is a different story and now your reason for doing so becomes more suspect, brought more into the limelight, etc and the guest did their part and planned when they wanted to go on said attraction, they did their part and possibly made ADRs and then it gets a wrench thrown in it.

Whether it's a huge deal in the end IDK but I understand the concern.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Ratatouille and Skyliner Update


 *sigh* I really hope Ratatouille opens the first week of May 2020! Just in time for our ONE day at WDW the following week...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Winnie the Pooh spirit Jersey

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/shop-new-winnie-the-pooh-spirit-jersey-on-shop-disney/


----------



## Moliphino

scrappinginontario said:


> I agree with you!  The anticipated crowd levels for our early Dec trip dropped a couple of months ago then most days took quite a jump back up lately.  That combined with the fact that it's next to impossible to get a reservation at a Disney resort in Dec has me preparing for large crowds.  We'll go with a plan and have a blast!!



I'm trying to get a one night reservation because we found it's much cheaper to fly Friday night than Saturday morning and there is absolutely nothing available at values. The cheapest is a preferred room at Coronado which would make the flight savings a wash.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Ratatouille and Skyliner Update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/ratatouilleentranceepcot-2/



As if WDWNT and all their "fake news" isn't bad enough I hate there snide comments "Oh, look how bad the Eiffel tower looks now!"  The Eiffel tower always looked fake from outside the IG. It doesn't look more fake now. Idiots.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> As if WDWNT and all their "fake news" isn't bad enough I hate there snide comments "Oh, look how bad the Eiffel tower looks now!"  The Eiffel tower always looked fake from outside the IG. It doesn't look more fake now. Idiots.


Well I mean it doesn’t look any better with a big tower next to it. Sight lines at Epcot just keep getting worse IMO.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Well I mean it doesn’t look any better with a big tower next to it. Sight lines at Epcot just keep getting worse IMO.



Right, but this is from outside the park. Again, you could easily tell the tower was fake if you looked over there. Now, there were more trees there earlier, so maybe it wasn't as noticeable. But why don't we wait until the construction is done. I still think they are going to have to shift the tower anyways with the Rat Ride, else it will look really stupid from the Rat queue area.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> As if WDWNT and all their "fake news" isn't bad enough I hate there snide comments "Oh, look how bad the Eiffel tower looks now!"  The Eiffel tower always looked fake from outside the IG. It doesn't look more fake now. Idiots.





rteetz said:


> Well I mean it doesn’t look any better with a big tower next to it. Sight lines at Epcot just keep getting worse IMO.



I suspect it will be like a lot of things that if you are looking for angles where it looks bad, you will be able to find them ... but if you are just strolling by and not really thinking about it, I don't think it will be too bad (especially from inside EPCOT)


----------



## Gusey

*NEWS:*
Disneyland Paris introduces the Super and Ultimate Fastpass
http://holidays.disneylandparis.co.uk/fastpass.html?sf200036036=1


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> As if WDWNT and all their "fake news" isn't bad enough I hate there snide comments "Oh, look how bad the Eiffel tower looks now!"  The Eiffel tower always looked fake from outside the IG. It doesn't look more fake now. Idiots.



Yep I'm with you, esp outside the park. IMO the sight line changes/additions at EPCOT are miniscule compared to what they are adding for us, and esp compared to S&D.

And since the skyliner towers were in Walt's vision of EPCOT-I say its about time.


----------



## danikoski

Gusey said:


> *NEWS:*
> Disneyland Paris introduces the Super and Ultimate Fastpass
> http://holidays.disneylandparis.co.uk/fastpass.html?sf200036036=1



Interesting...sounds kind of like UO's system.


----------



## mollmoll4

Diamond collection orange bird pop coming to World of Disney only (both coasts) on 10/26

*ETA Link: 
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo9syKWgpwJ/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=u614kne9q3lj


----------



## beer dave

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I just found some info on the Millennium Falcon ride here: https://www.slashfilm.com/millennium-falcon-ride/
> 
> It talks about the 6-person cockpit and the how tourists won't be happy sharing with others, what if they can't fly the falcon properly thus ruining their experience, etc.


All they have to do is have the regular line feeding families or groups of up to 6 into each individual vehicle and fill any remaining seats (like if the group is 4) with single rider line.  Have the single rider line know they will get the less desirable seats....


----------



## OKW Lover

tlmadden73 said:


> it is dark by like 5:00 PM on the East Coast in Nov/Dec/Jan.


Sunset in Orlando for December 31 is 5:38 pm


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> Diamond collection orange bird pop coming to World of Disney only (both coasts) on 10/26
> 
> *ETA Link:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo9syKWgpwJ/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=u614kne9q3lj
> 
> View attachment 358608


Well I think I need that.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Has anyone seen this new offer from UBER???i just posted this on UBER/LYFT thread.

So, I just received an email from UBER offering me the opportunity to purchase a "ride Pass" for $14.99 that's supposed to save me money by guaranteeing me a lower price for rides during peak times.
This "Ride Pass" is described as "price protection. The pass is good for 28 days once you purchase it.

Is this for real???

Lsdolphin, A moment agoEditReport
#2335+ QuoteReply


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lsdolphin said:


> Has anyone seen this new offer from UBER???i just posted this on UBER/LYFT thread.
> 
> So, I just received an email from UBER offering me the opportunity to purchase a "ride Pass" for $14.99 that's supposed to save me money by guaranteeing me a lower price for rides during peak times.
> This "Ride Pass" is described as "price protection. The pass is good for 28 days once you purchase it.
> 
> Is this for real???
> 
> Lsdolphin, A moment agoEditReport
> #2335+ QuoteReply




On Uber's website it has some info about this ... looks like it is just in testing phase:

*What is ride pass?*
A ride pass unlocks benefits such as discounts on eligible rides through payment of a one-time activation fee. Ride passes are still in testing and are available to only a limited number of riders each month. Ride passes are limited time offers.

The offer is available only for riders who receive an invitation directly from Uber. If you didn't receive an invitation, we won't be able to offer you one at this time.

If you purchased a ride pass, check your ride pass details anytime under Ride Pass in your Uber app menu.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *Today in Disney History
> *
> Glow with the Show technology debuted in 2013
> 
> Disneyland cancelled runDisney races indefinitely in 2017


Fantasmic at Disney's Hollywood Studios also debuted on this day back in 1998.

I don't think it has changed once...(This is somewhat a joke. I just think it needs a massive update).


----------



## mollmoll4

rteetz said:


> Well I think I need that.



Yah. We have both variants of orange bird so far, so I think he will find his way to us eventually. I’ve got a wicked soft spot for the diamond editions!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Disney Cruise Line Debuts "Disney at Sea with D23!"

"The 30-minute entertainment news show highlights what’s new and what’s next from all of Disney’s wonderful worlds, from theme parks and movies to television, music, and beyond...While inside the Buena Vista Theatre...The show will be updated every month with new content, so Disney fans can get the scoop on all the excitement coming to Disney...Plans are to hold the show on every cruise, and the presentation is scheduled to take place on virtually every itinerary, rolling out soon to all ships in the Disney Cruise Line fleet."


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Lsdolphin said:


> Has anyone seen this new offer from UBER???i just posted this on UBER/LYFT thread.
> 
> So, I just received an email from UBER offering me the opportunity to purchase a "ride Pass" for $14.99 that's supposed to save me money by guaranteeing me a lower price for rides during peak times.
> This "Ride Pass" is described as "price protection. The pass is good for 28 days once you purchase it.
> 
> Is this for real???
> 
> Lsdolphin, A moment agoEditReport
> #2335+ QuoteReply



They’ve had this in L.A. for a while now. The biggest downside is that you have to choose a specific route (Point A to Point B), as they’re really trying to get people to use it for commuting. Not ideal for those who use it for a variety of routes or for those using it while on vacation.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Well I think I need that.


I want it too and Redd.


----------



## Kevin Roth

tlmadden73 said:


> It was wishful thinking on my part .
> 
> I gather December is more crowded than November .. (at least before Thanksgiving)
> 
> But, odd they would increase hours at one park and essentially cut hours (by cutting attractions at the other .
> 
> If we see attractions closing earlier than normal at MK .. then that is getting pretty awful.


We have a Thanksgiving week trip this year.  In the past two weeks we received an email from Touring that AK was closing an hour earlier (8:00pm instead of 9:00pm), then Saturday we got another one that said the opening was moved earlier by an hour and the closing was moved back to 9:00pm.  MDE alerted us that our DINOSAUR FP+ was changed form a 7:40pm end time to 7:30pm and now it is back to a 7:40pm end time.  Now with the new earlier closures to some attractions, but a later close to the park it seems confusing.  Glad we have a ROL reservation for the 8:00pm show.  We also got the email about MK's closing moving from 10:00pm to 11:00pm that week.


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

Speaking of the Fantasmic anniversary. Came across this gem on FB...

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10213278111891396&id=1355130061

(That water bottle killed me LOL)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - covered in the dedicated threads, but I know not everyone reads them, but new ticket pricing system is up and overall prices are not nearly as bad as people feared and in some cases people are seeing the cost of tickets for their trip lower (prior to adding the extended flexibility option).  Also system seems to be working well and people are finding it relatively easy to use

Prices range from $109-$129 for one day

https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-announces-new-ticket-system-for-wdw.3708050/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...-ticket-system-faq-•-read-first-page.3711842/


----------



## larry47591

Looks like they raise annual pass prices too


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - covered in the dedicated threads, but I know not everyone reads them, but new ticket pricing system is up and overall prices are not nearly as bad as people feared and in some cases people are seeing the cost of tickets for their trip lower (prior to adding the extended flexibility option).  Also system seems to be working well and people are finding it relatively easy to use
> 
> Prices range from $109-$129 for one day
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-announces-new-ticket-system-for-wdw.3708050/
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...-ticket-system-faq-•-read-first-page.3711842/


So the sky HASN'T fallen yet... ...


----------



## dlavender

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So the sky HASN'T fallen yet... ...



Well, parking at theme parks went up $3....


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

dlavender said:


> Well, parking at theme parks went up $3....


Sky still intact.


----------



## larry47591

I think this is the calm before the storm.  They set it up to really raise prices next October.
Although the annual pass going up really hurts.  Gone up twice now before our first renewal


----------



## Brocktoon

larry47591 said:


> I think this is the calm before the storm.  They set it up to really raise prices next October.
> Although the annual pass going up really hurts.  Gone up twice now before our first renewal



Yep, I think Disney wants everyone to get comfortable with the new ticket system ... and then next fall you'll really see the endgame pricing strategy with this new setup.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
AP, Parking and Magicband prices rise

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/annual-pa...-raised-at-walt-disney-world-effective-today/


----------



## tlmadden73

Brocktoon said:


> Yep, I think Disney wants everyone to get comfortable with the new ticket system ... and then next fall you'll really see the endgame pricing strategy with this new setup.


Easy - after all these old tickets expire . .BAM ..  another huge price increase. 

Raising prices (no matter how "little") 8 months after they just did is pretty insane. 

Maybe it will have the effect they are hoping for of lowering crowds and balancing out crowds. 

The AP price increased by about 5% too at the same time (not shocking). 


The system seems pretty easy to use . .just like picking a hotel or flight. Seeing the entire calendar and letting you pick your start day helps you pick the cheapest day -- but the prices between the least expensive day and most expensive day .. don't seem to be much. A few dollars here and there. Nothing like $25-50 more to go on Christmas Day or something like that. 

I think they main reason they are doing this is to force you to use those tickets in a shorter amount of time rather than the huge 14-day window.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

I’m really surprised APs went up now so much seeing as how SW won’t be open 1 year from now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cinderumbrella said:


> I’m really surprised APs went up now so much seeing as how SW won’t be open 1 year from now.



Though we are pretty close to when people who get/activate an AP would have access through the end of November 2019 right?  So GE could be open by then - so probably just easier to do all the price increases now rather than the APs a few weeks from now


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Cinderumbrella said:


> I’m really surprised APs went up now so much seeing as how SW won’t be open 1 year from now.


Increases didn't strike me as crazy as a %... except Silver...


----------



## MommaBerd

larry47591 said:


> I think this is the calm before the storm.  They set it up to really raise prices next October.
> Although the annual pass going up really hurts.  Gone up twice now before our first renewal





Brocktoon said:


> Yep, I think Disney wants everyone to get comfortable with the new ticket system ... and then next fall you'll really see the endgame pricing strategy with this new setup.



This isn’t to say that prices *can’t* increase, but the calendar pricing is available through 12/15(?)/2019.


----------



## dlavender

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Increases didn't strike me as crazy as a %... except Silver...
> 
> View attachment 358782



Especially when you look at the YTD increase on the FL rate AP's:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Increases didn't strike me as crazy as a %... except Silver...
> 
> View attachment 358782



though isn't this the second increase this year?  So yeah, neither was huge but added together it is a decent increase for a year

But I do agree that overall I was fearing (expecting?) larger increases


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quick note on the price change - if anyone is considering coming down next August for the DIS event I priced out that timeframe:

A 5 day with park hopper starting on August 7th came up to $519.72 with tax.  ... I paid $458.33 from UT yesterday with their get a 5th day free on a 4 day pass - so like $61.39 savings or ~12%, so if you are thinking of going and UT (or other sites) still have some old style tickets might be worth picking up before they run out


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> AP, Parking and Magicband prices rise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/annual-pa...-raised-at-walt-disney-world-effective-today/


I'm wondering what their and for that matter Universal's (as they follow suit a lot with increases) cap will eventually be for parking-meaning how much the masses will be willing to pay.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Christmas Decorations Arrive on Sunset Blvd at Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

For all ticket information and discussion please refer to the thread on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board.


----------



## SG131

I'm wondering if Disney is planing to have Figment and Living with the Land close early too the same way they are modifying hours for some rides in AK.  I just went to possibly modify my evening fastpass for Dec 9 and it told me there's no times for either of these rides available past 6pm.  I find it hard to believe that all the later FP are taken, but last time I went I didn't have any evening Epcot passes that I would've noticed.  Has this happened in the past?


----------



## splash327

SG131 said:


> I'm wondering if Disney is planing to have Figment and Living with the Land close early too the same way they are modifying hours for some rides in AK.  I just went to possibly modify my evening fastpass for Dec 9 and it told me there's no times for either of these rides available past 6pm.  I find it hard to believe that all the later FP are taken, but last time I went I didn't have any evening Epcot passes that I would've noticed.  Has this happened in the past?



I was there this weekend and both closed at 6 Sunday night.


----------



## dina444444

SG131 said:


> I'm wondering if Disney is planing to have Figment and Living with the Land close early too the same way they are modifying hours for some rides in AK.  I just went to possibly modify my evening fastpass for Dec 9 and it told me there's no times for either of these rides available past 6pm.  I find it hard to believe that all the later FP are taken, but last time I went I didn't have any evening Epcot passes that I would've noticed.  Has this happened in the past?


Both of those rides have always closed earlier than park close except on days with evening EMH. They typically close at 7pm.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: New Southbound World Drive Ramp Opens in Magic Kingdom Area


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DIS just posted a video of the line of people at Disneyland waiting to get their hatbox ghost tiki mug .... wonder how many they have/how many of these people won't get one

Video taken at 6am with the sale starting at 7am (CA time)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bahamian Government to Vote on Disney Purchase of Lighthouse Point


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney x Opening Ceremony Debuts New Items on shopDisney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s DCappella Announces Debut Album and First Ever North American Tour


----------



## Loopster

TheMaxRebo said:


> DIS just posted a video of the line of people at Disneyland waiting to get their hatbox ghost tiki mug .... wonder how many they have/how many of these people won't get one
> 
> Video taken at 6am with the sale starting at 7am (CA time)



WOW. I have no words for this!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> DIS just posted a video of the line of people at Disneyland waiting to get their hatbox ghost tiki mug .... wonder how many they have/how many of these people won't get one
> 
> Video taken at 6am with the sale starting at 7am (CA time)


It's like Black Friday has come early lol. That is a lot of folks. I hope those people can get their mugs though!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It's like Black Friday has come early lol. That is a lot of folks.* I hope those people can get their mugs though*!



that's what I was wondering - I know at WDW they were limiting how many they were releasing each day and it felt like it was less than the number of people on that line

Hopefully they at least are informing people that if they get on line they *will* get one or not - I'd hate to wait for hours and then not get one


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> DIS just posted a video of the line of people at Disneyland waiting to get their hatbox ghost tiki mug .... wonder how many they have/how many of these people won't get one
> Video taken at 6am with the sale starting at 7am (CA time)



OMG!


----------



## iamfathom

TheMaxRebo said:


> DIS just posted a video of the line of people at Disneyland waiting to get their hatbox ghost tiki mug .... wonder how many they have/how many of these people won't get one
> 
> Video taken at 6am with the sale starting at 7am (CA time)



I hate to be cynical but I wonder how many of those are flippers who will go straight home and put them up on EBay.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney x Opening Ceremony Debuts New Items on shopDisney



Oy vey..


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

iamfathom said:


> I hate to be cynical but I wonder how many of those are flippers who will go straight home and put them up on EBay.


I'm sure some will. The Vera Bradley bags only sold at DS showed up within hours on eBay.


----------



## SaharanTea

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Increases didn't strike me as crazy as a %... except Silver...
> 
> View attachment 358782



That they went up at all in between having an increase not that long ago and before the anticipated boost from things finishing in DHS is what's concerning.


----------



## sherlockmiles

mikeamizzle said:


> Oy vey..



Just - Nope!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

iamfathom said:


> I hate to be cynical but I wonder how many of those are flippers who will go straight home and put them up on EBay.



I am sure some will - though at least at WDW they were limiting it to just 1 per person so that should help a bit


----------



## osully

dlavender said:


> Especially when you look at the YTD increase on the FL rate AP's:
> 
> View attachment 358787



Makes me sad to live in Canada whenever I see the price of FL resident passes! (Almost...)


----------



## Moliphino

iamfathom said:


> I hate to be cynical but I wonder how many of those are flippers who will go straight home and put them up on EBay.



People have already been putting them up on ebay before they had the mugs in hand, with notes like "If for any reason the mug cannot be obtained, your order will be refunded immediately."


----------



## mcd2745

iamfathom said:


> I hate to be cynical but I wonder how many of those are flippers who will go straight home and put them up on EBay.



Probably about half of them...unfortunately.


----------



## mcd2745

mollmoll4 said:


> Diamond collection orange bird pop coming to World of Disney only (both coasts) on 10/26
> 
> *ETA Link:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo9syKWgpwJ/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=u614kne9q3lj
> 
> View attachment 358608




I need to find a personal shopper in the Orlando area. My son collects POPs and loves Orange Bird. However, I'm not going to pay $300 on eBay for it.

I'm as much a capitalist / free market guy as anyone, but what goes on with these things is just not right. I took my son to Comic Con last weekend. It was ridiculous how the exclusive POPs that you could only get there at Comic Con immediately ended up for sale at neighboring booths for $200-$300 (the Funko booth is not open to everyone - you have to win a lottery just to be able to get in there and buy stuff).


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sneak Peek: Toy Story Land Friends to Dress Up For the Holidays


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The All-New ‘Disney Junior Dance Party!’ Show Opens December 22 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Check Out These Renderings of the New 15-Story Tower Rising at Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mcd2745 said:


> Probably about half of them...unfortunately.



honestly, if Disney limits it to one per person and that is what that person elects to do with their one, then I don't really have an issue with it.  Someone who can't be there in person has an opportunity to get one and someone willing to wait in that long line can make a little $

I have a bigger issue with when Disney let's people buy 10 or more of something limited and then they all get up on eBay before other get a chance at them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Check Out These Renderings of the New 15-Story Tower Rising at Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort



your comment in chat about it looking like a Vegas hotel is right on - looks like it could be a casino.  Especially the outside - the lobby I like a bit more


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> your comment in chat about it looking like a Vegas hotel is right on - looks like it could be a casino.  Especially the outside - the lobby I like a bit more



That's pretty spot on, the tower design really leaves me cold. I was also sad to see most of the color gone from the former Pepper Market - I like the new floors, but the rest is so bland.


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> honestly, if Disney limits it to one per person and that is what that person elects to do with their one, then I don't really have an issue with it.  Someone who can't be there in person has an opportunity to get one and someone willing to wait in that long line can make a little $
> 
> I have a bigger issue with when Disney let's people buy 10 or more of something limited and then they all get up on eBay before other get a chance at them




I agree, I can see like a 3 per person limit  being reasonable,  1 for resale and 2 for personal(if your my wife) but when they allow people to get 10 or 15 or 5 or more, then yes there is a problem with it in my mind.   You see this with so many Disney Items its crazy yet people are willing to spend the 500 percent markups  so what can we do.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

There are about 75 of the DL tikis listed on ebay right now between active and completed listings.  There are about 250 of the WDW version.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> your comment in chat about it looking like a Vegas hotel is right on - looks like it could be a casino.  Especially the outside - the lobby I like a bit more


Yep the front of it is just flashy. Very convention and very un-Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yep the front of it is just flashy. Very convention and very un-Disney.




good point about "very convention" - Coronado is a convention resort so I can see it playing well with that crowd


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The All-New ‘Disney Junior Dance Party!’ Show Opens December 22 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


Bummer - my daughter is the perfect age for the Disney Junior Show we miss both the old one (I assume the old one is already closed down) and the new one -- will have to catch it next year.


----------



## adam.adbe

https://www.apple.com/shop/product/...s-headphones-mickeys-90th-anniversary-edition






Not sure about these.   Not least of which because Beats are pretty awful.


----------



## rteetz

adam.adbe said:


> https://www.apple.com/shop/product/...s-headphones-mickeys-90th-anniversary-edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about these.   Not least of which because Beats are pretty awful.


I do like those. I do agree that Beats solo quality isn't good. I do really like my PowerBeats though.


----------



## beer dave

osully said:


> Makes me sad to live in Canada whenever I see the price of FL resident passes! (Almost...)



Don't you mean anywhere else but Florida?  13 years ago when I moved here the resident pass was 215.......


----------



## MissGina5

SG131 said:


> A couple of days ago I got a touring plan alert that MK closing hrs were pushed to 11pm for my early December trip. And considering how booked up the hotels have been even 6 months ago when I added 2 days to the front end of my trip actually has me rather nervous for crowds in the beginning of December....


I have the same concern as I go at the beginning of december


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The All-New ‘Disney Junior Dance Party!’ Show Opens December 22 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


My girls will be so excited!  We arrive on Dec. 22nd and staying at BC so we may be visiting HS more than we planned to!


----------



## a4matte

iamfathom said:


> I hate to be cynical but I wonder how many of those are flippers who will go straight home and put them up on EBay.



Plus Disneyland is letting people get 2 per person. Disney World is limited to 1 per person per day.

(Someone else mentioned something about this that I didn't notice. But still. I don't agree with how they handle that.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: Shop Disney’s 2018 Holiday Product Lineup


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So I forgot to mention after my recent trip...

World of Disney store at Disney springs sucks after the renovation.

It really does make me think Disney is changing it's Target audience from families to adults.

What kid is like...ooh Mommy look at the exposed brick I want to make a purchase here!

When I was little I wanted to go into the Disney store at the mall because it had all the characters and the interesting, colorful displays.

They basically took all the Disney fun out of that place.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I forgot to mention after my recent trip...
> 
> World of Disney store at Disney springs sucks after the renovation.
> 
> It really does make me think Disney is changing it's Target audience from families to adults.
> 
> What kid is like...ooh Mommy look at the exposed brick I want to make a purchase here!
> 
> When I was little I wanted to go into the Disney store at the mall because it had all the characters and the interesting, colorful displays.
> 
> They basically took all the Disney fun out of that place.


Luckily my Disney store is still that way.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Rainforest Cafe wants to return to DTD

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/rainfores...return-to-disneyland-resorts-downtown-disney/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS - Lemon parking garage construction at Disney Springs


----------



## jlundeen

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I forgot to mention after my recent trip...
> 
> World of Disney store at Disney springs sucks after the renovation.
> 
> It really does make me think Disney is changing it's Target audience from families to adults.
> 
> What kid is like...ooh Mommy look at the exposed brick I want to make a purchase here!
> 
> When I was little I wanted to go into the Disney store at the mall because it had all the characters and the interesting, colorful displays.
> 
> They basically took all the Disney fun out of that place.


  Even less reason for me to go to DS... That was the only attraction for me there, but since you can mostly get any of the merch in any other store in parks or resorts, there is no reason, for me anyway, to waste the time in transportation there and back.  Too bad.


----------



## writerguyfl

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What kid is like...ooh Mommy look at the exposed brick I want to make a purchase here!



Maybe it's me, but I doubt any kid is looking at the décor.  Their primary interest is going to be the merchandise.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update *

PHOTO REPORT: Disney Springs 10/16/18 (City Works, NBA Experience, New Merchandise, Disney Tails, Haunted Mansion, Figment, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: Disney x Toms Holiday Collection Features Cinderella-Inspired Glass Slippers


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Luckily my Disney store is still that way.



I know the one in Austin, Texas still has the old style display too.



jlundeen said:


> Even less reason for me to go to DS... That was the only attraction for me there, but since you can mostly get any of the merch in any other store in parks or resorts, there is no reason, for me anyway, to waste the time in transportation there and back.  Too bad.



I actually did like one of the new Disney centric stores, I think Disney style? It had some original, neat, park centric shirts.

I would have got an orange bird shirt but it was pink. Dunno whose decision it was to make an orange bird shirt pink but I suppose they're the professional.



writerguyfl said:


> Maybe it's me, but I doubt any kid is looking at the décor.  Their primary interest is going to be the merchandise.



I did when I was little. Maybe I was an odd kid. I was always drawn to the entryway that had the pirates in jail.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> Luckily my Disney store is still that way.


The Mall of America one (at least last Spring when I was there last) seems to have more Marvel decor than Disney Classic decor now....


----------



## STLstone

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I forgot to mention after my recent trip...
> 
> World of Disney store at Disney springs sucks after the renovation.
> 
> It really does make me think Disney is changing it's Target audience from families to adults.
> 
> What kid is like...ooh Mommy look at the exposed brick I want to make a purchase here!
> 
> When I was little I wanted to go into the Disney store at the mall because it had all the characters and the interesting, colorful displays.
> 
> They basically took all the Disney fun out of that place.


To your point:

In St. Louis, we have access to more than one Disney Store. One is the new style, one is still the old style.

My 9yo daughter had a Disney gift card and we tried out the new-styled one, for the first time. She literally did not want to buy anything because she didn't like the way the store looked. She wanted to go the other one for the decorations she was used to. The next day we went to the old-styled one and she spent her gift card on the same products that she could have bought at the first store.


----------



## tlmadden73

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I forgot to mention after my recent trip...
> 
> World of Disney store at Disney springs sucks after the renovation.
> 
> It really does make me think Disney is changing it's Target audience from families to adults.
> 
> What kid is like...ooh Mommy look at the exposed brick I want to make a purchase here!
> 
> When I was little I wanted to go into the Disney store at the mall because it had all the characters and the interesting, colorful displays.
> 
> They basically took all the Disney fun out of that place.


I haven't seen the new World of Disney, so I will save my judgment until next month. 

But,  we are probably seeing a shifting market that was discussed a bit on the latest Dis Unplugged podcast.

Look at the youtube channels, look at the social media -- it's all about the millennials .. who are vlogging, Instagraming and Facebooking and "being part" of the experience with things like the marathons and festivals. 

Who has more disposable income to spend on Disney gear you find in the stores - (shirts, dresses, collectibles, etc.)? 
A single, 20-30-something with a good paying job or a middle-class family of 5 that just paid thousands of dollars just for tickets and hotels? All these extra hard-ticket events are more affordable when you don't have to pay for kids . 

Plus Disney (because of the success of the Marvel movies) is probably MORE about Marvel Heroes and Star Wars than it is about the "classic" Disney right now. You get three Marvel movies a year (and all the products in store) and one animated Disney movie.  

The last time I was at the World of Disney Store (in 2017) it seemed more about adult items and less about kid items. A huge focus on apparel as opposed to toys or stuffed animals, books, etc. Heck .. we couldn't even find anything "Moana" related anywhere despite the movie just being released on DVD days before. 

Just watch the VLOGs on YouTube .. it's all about the food .. it's all about the shirts, mugs, ..... the experiences. 

Disney is just changing to that changing demographic. 

I too think kids could find the "exposed brick" warehouse looking stores a bit boring. I guarantee my son will be more drawn to the Lego Store and all its colorful sculptures inside and outside the building than the World of Disney store.  I am surprised  that the "Disney Springs" changes haven't forced Lego Store or T-Rex cafe to change their look or move (as they don't really "fit" into the look anymore). 
At least they kept the spitting Stitch at World of Disney .. (right? they did keep that?)


----------



## scrappinginontario

writerguyfl said:


> Maybe it's me, but I doubt any kid is looking at the décor.  Their primary interest is going to be the merchandise.



When my DD was younger we used to enjoy the ceiling of the WDW, spotting new things each time we visited!  It was part of our trip that we looked forward to from the time she was really little!  

This was fun to look at!!


This is just boring!




STLstone said:


> To your point:
> 
> In St. Louis, we have access to more than one Disney Store. One is the new style, one is still the old style.
> 
> My 9yo daughter had a Disney gift card and we tried out the new-styled one, for the first time. She literally did not want to buy anything because she didn't like the way the store looked. She wanted to go the other one for the decorations she was used to. The next day we went to the old-styled one and she spent her gift card on the same products that she could have bought at the first store.



We loved the look of the old World of Disney Store in DS and often spent a lot of time and money there.  In August we visited what's open on the new store at DS and neither of us spent a penny.  There was still lots of inventory, we just didn't feel the 'need' to purchase.  I agree that the atmosphere of a store really does make a difference!


----------



## danikoski

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I did when I was little. Maybe I was an odd kid. I was always drawn to the entryway that had the pirates in jail.





jlundeen said:


> The Mall of America one (at least last Spring when I was there last) seems to have more Marvel decor than Disney Classic decor now....



I still like going to the Disney store and see the characters and toys (even before I had kids). Now the closest ones to me are in Minneapolis or Kansas City...and yes, they are sometimes all Marvel and Star Wars.

The last one I went to in the San Francisco area disappointed me because they had almost no boys infant/toddler clothes. It was almost all princesses and pajamas. I did find some clearance Star Wars stuff for my 14 yr old though. But the selection of a lot of things seemed small.


----------



## MommaBerd

@scrappinginontario - Wow! Those photos really show what huge changes have been made! I would never guess in a million years that the second photo was from a Disney store.


----------



## sherlockmiles

I just went to a Disney store for the first time in over 10 years.  
We stopped going when they went totally away from all adult and household items and art.
The only reason I went in was to kill some time between appointments.  I was pleasantly surprised at the range of items that had - little ones, teens, adult, house.  I commented to one of the CMs and he said "Yeah, we learned our lesson."  If I hadn't gone in that day, I wouldn't have known they had gotten better.  I was excited to see so many halloween (at the time) items (like the poison apple cup) that I had considered purchasing on line.  Know I'll need to check them out before ordering online.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MommaBerd said:


> @scrappinginontario - Wow! Those photos really show what huge changes have been made! I would never guess in a million years that the second photo was from a Disney store.


 Yes!  And it's even the same ceiling although looking in different directions.

This is facing the same direction before the renovations


and after


Although these pictures were from Google, I do have pictures somewhere of the ceiling before the renovations.  LOL - somehow didn't feel inspired to take any pictures afterwards!


----------



## Cinderumbrella

DS15 and I went to WoD this summer. First time since he was 10. His exact words were: R.I.P. my childhood  It looks like something a Mom would pin from Instagram or something, not a fun kid store. Who exact is their Target audience again?


----------



## andyw715

scrappinginontario said:


> When my DD was younger we used to enjoy the ceiling of the WDW, spotting new things each time we visited!  It was part of our trip that we looked forward to from the time she was really little!
> 
> This was fun to look at!!
> View attachment 358997
> 
> This is just boring!
> View attachment 358998
> 
> 
> 
> We loved the look of the old World of Disney Store in DS and often spent a lot of time and money there.  In August we visited what's open on the new store at DS and neither of us spent a penny.  There was still lots of inventory, we just didn't feel the 'need' to purchase.  I agree that the atmosphere of a store really does make a difference!



Although I haven't been to WDW many times, I always tell people that are going for the first time not to forget to look up!
So many people are to into going from one place to another as fast as they can that they miss out on some cool stuff if they'd get there nose out of the phone and look around.


----------



## jjwags23

I’m not sure where to post this so my apologies. I just want to be sure someone sees it.

I have never been to a D23 event like this. I’m wondering how early people typically line up for these things.

1. Registration opens at 12:00 pm on Friday. How early should I get in line?

2. Mickey’s Glendale Shopping opens at 1:00 pm on that same Friday. Will this line be crazy long on the first day? Keep in mind there will be no PINs available to buy, that’s all presale.

3. And then finally, on the days when the Ballroom is open for the presentations with General admission seating starting at 8:15, How early do you think we need to be in line?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Has Spent $20 Million to Support Anti-Gambling Measure on November Ballot


----------



## Iowamomof4

Cinderumbrella said:


> DS15 and I went to WoD this summer. First time since he was 10. His exact words were: R.I.P. my childhood  It looks like something a Mom would pin from Instagram or something, not a fun kid store. Who exact is their *Target *audience again?



I'm not sure if it was intended or not, but I think the bolded is pretty much accurate. The pictures I'm seeing make me think A LOT of what my recently-remodeled Target store looks like. Modern, sleek, clean, bland.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Has Spent $20 Million to Support Anti-Gambling Measure on November Ballot



Well, that's where the price increase money went for this year...

Really, though, it's about Disney trying to keep their monopoly on "entertainment related" vacation destinations for Florida.  Could you imagine a brand new Vegas pt2 by one of the beach locations?  Especially if it went with an "undersell" plan to get the gambling adults in?  That could crush Disney...somewhere with the same size footprint, with multiple entertainment/show/ride/gambling options, by a beach with acres of hotels...

They are spending to keep out competitors...it's a shame they are pursuing that strategy vs just keeping themselves as the ideal spot...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tasty Fall Treats around Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## dlavender

TwoMisfits said:


> Well, that's where the price increase money went for this year...
> 
> Really, though, it's about Disney trying to keep their monopoly on "entertainment related" vacation destinations for Florida.  Could you imagine a brand new Vegas pt2 by one of the beach locations?  Especially if it went with an "undersell" plan to get the gambling adults in?  That could crush Disney...somewhere with the same size footprint, with multiple entertainment/show/ride/gambling options, by a beach with acres of hotels...
> 
> They are spending to keep out competitors...it's a shame they are pursuing that strategy vs just keeping themselves as the ideal spot...



It also explains how all of a sudden their side of the issue has come out with these fancy new TV ads......

It's not only to retain customers, but also employees....It's tough enough for them right now to retain and hire enough staff.  Having more competition will hurt them even more, whether its having to pay more to entice or just not having a large enough labor pool to draw from with more people in the space.


----------



## The Pho

scrappinginontario said:


> When my DD was younger we used to enjoy the ceiling of the WDW, spotting new things each time we visited!  It was part of our trip that we looked forward to from the time she was really little!
> 
> This was fun to look at!!
> View attachment 358997
> 
> This is just boring!
> View attachment 358998
> 
> 
> 
> We loved the look of the old World of Disney Store in DS and often spent a lot of time and money there.  In August we visited what's open on the new store at DS and neither of us spent a penny.  There was still lots of inventory, we just didn't feel the 'need' to purchase.  I agree that the atmosphere of a store really does make a difference!



I haven't been in there since they finished, but that is disappointing.  Not much reason to go in that store anymore then.  Just buy the stuff online/ shop parks app and get free shipping.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Christmas special taping dates announced

https://t.co/039iBBNgUR?amp=1


----------



## JK World

tlmadden73 said:


> it's all about the millennials .. who are vlogging, Instagraming and Facebooking and "being part" of the experience with things like the marathons and festivals.
> 
> Who has more disposable income to spend on Disney gear you find in the stores - (shirts, dresses, collectibles, etc.)?
> A single, 20-30-something with a good paying job or a middle-class family of 5 that just paid thousands of dollars just for tickets and hotels? All these extra hard-ticket events are more affordable when you don't have to pay for kids .



I think it's funny, because the average perception of what a Millennial is does not seem to age.  I still hear news reports about businesses preparing for the incoming Millennial workforce (when the incoming workforce is actually Generation Z).  By most accounts Millennials are now approximately 22-37 years old, so at least half of that group is likely to be parents of young children at this point or in the near future.  Moving away from kid-focused stuff just doesn't make sense to me, but I'm not a merchandising expert. 

I will say, I think Boomers as parents were very focused on buying things for their kids, while Millennials as parents are often more focused on buying things for themselves.  Not my story, but I'm not a typical Millennial (as a parent or just as an individual).


----------



## only hope

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I forgot to mention after my recent trip...
> 
> World of Disney store at Disney springs sucks after the renovation.
> 
> It really does make me think Disney is changing it's Target audience from families to adults.
> 
> What kid is like...ooh Mommy look at the exposed brick I want to make a purchase here!
> 
> When I was little I wanted to go into the Disney store at the mall because it had all the characters and the interesting, colorful displays.
> 
> They basically took all the Disney fun out of that place.



I don’t mind some exposed bricks. That does make it fit in better- though I’m not a fan of the new DS look in general. I do mind all the cute Disney characters, the attractive paint colors on the ceiling, etc being taken away. I used to go to DD and to WoD just because I enjoyed the look of the store. Sometimes I would even buy something! Now I have no desire to go to the store, and therefore much less desire to go to DS. I don’t like it nearly as much since they put a typical (super expensiveurban shopping mall smack dab in the middle of the place



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Has Spent $20 Million to Support Anti-Gambling Measure on November Ballot



So that’s why so many cuts have been made and prices are ridiculous...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Disney Conservation Fund Awards $5 Million to Conservation Organizations and Names its 2018 Disney Conservation Heroes


----------



## WiredForFlight

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Christmas special taping dates announced
> 
> https://t.co/039iBBNgUR?amp=1


The exact time I am there. This will be interesting.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Halloween Horror Night Orlando has added another night due to demand 10/30

https://twitter.com/horrornightsorl/status/1052620266940092416?s=21


----------



## crazy4wdw

High School Musical TV Series Casts Its Lead


----------



## skier_pete

WiredForFlight said:


> The exact time I am there. This will be interesting.



It's not so bad. We were there last year. They just tape in front of the castle and/or the tree at AK etc...it doesn't really disrupt the park much at all now that they don't bother with the parade. We watched Nick Lachey (Sorry don't know how to spell it) tape a promo in front of the tree of life, and then watched Ciara do a run through of the routine in front of the castle, and then we move on our way. Again, no big deal and didn't affect park crowds at all.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Christmas special taping dates announced
> 
> https://t.co/039iBBNgUR?amp=1


Is there a way to know when they are taping where? We arrive on the 10th, but could run to a park for a few hours and could be fun to try and "see" something for it happening.  Do they have anything at Epcot? The 11th is my Epcot day.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Is there a way to know when they are taping where? We arrive on the 10th, but could run to a park for a few hours and could be fun to try and "see" something for it happening.  Do they have anything at Epcot? The 11th is my Epcot day.


Schedule of events won't come out until closer to the actual taping.


----------



## WiredForFlight

********** said:


> It's not so bad. We were there last year. They just tape in front of the castle and/or the tree at AK etc...it doesn't really disrupt the park much at all now that they don't bother with the parade. We watched Nick Lachey (Sorry don't know how to spell it) tape a promo in front of the tree of life, and then watched Ciara do a run through of the routine in front of the castle, and then we move on our way. Again, no big deal and didn't affect park crowds at all.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm not sure if it was intended or not, but I think the bolded is pretty much accurate. The pictures I'm seeing make me think A LOT of what my recently-remodeled Target store looks like. Modern, sleek, clean, bland.



And containing a Starbucks


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jjwags23 said:


> I’m not sure where to post this so my apologies. I just want to be sure someone sees it.
> 
> I have never been to a D23 event like this. I’m wondering how early people typically line up for these things.
> 
> 1. Registration opens at 12:00 pm on Friday. How early should I get in line?
> 
> 2. Mickey’s Glendale Shopping opens at 1:00 pm on that same Friday. Will this line be crazy long on the first day? Keep in mind there will be no PINs available to buy, that’s all presale.
> 
> 3. And then finally, on the days when the Ballroom is open for the presentations with General admission seating starting at 8:15, How early do you think we need to be in line?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I didn’t see anyone else respond and I am sure I am not the best one to do so ... but that has never stopped me before 

I don’t think Destination D gets nearly the crowds or craziness of D23 so you won’t have to camp ou overnigh for any panels.  I don’t think you need to line up super early for registration- but if you thought is to register and then go right to Mickey’s of Glendale i’d Suggest being on like like 11 to register and then go right over to that line

Also, not sure if you are a listener, but the DIS Connecting with Walt podcast is doing a meetup that day at the bar in the contemporary starting at, I believe, 3pm - you you could then head up to that after shopping


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Christmas special taping dates announced
> 
> https://t.co/039iBBNgUR?amp=1


Nooooooooo. I'll be in DL during those dates.


----------



## jtwibih

Why would they do taping during Veterans Day weekend? Why? 

Ugh


----------



## dina444444

nkosiek said:


> Nooooooooo. I'll be in DL during those dates.


They are likely going to be taping at Disneyland in November 15 based on the parade schedule for that week.


----------



## rteetz

jtwibih said:


> Why would they do taping during Veterans Day weekend? Why?
> 
> Ugh


This is when they have been doing it.


----------



## soniam

jjwags23 said:


> I’m not sure where to post this so my apologies. I just want to be sure someone sees it.
> 
> I have never been to a D23 event like this. I’m wondering how early people typically line up for these things.
> 
> 1. Registration opens at 12:00 pm on Friday. How early should I get in line?
> 
> 2. Mickey’s Glendale Shopping opens at 1:00 pm on that same Friday. Will this line be crazy long on the first day? Keep in mind there will be no PINs available to buy, that’s all presale.
> 
> 3. And then finally, on the days when the Ballroom is open for the presentations with General admission seating starting at 8:15, How early do you think we need to be in line?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Destination D will be my first D23 event too. I know that seating is guaranteed to every panel, so you won't have to worry about a seat. Plus, they don't allow as many people as D23 Expo, so I think every seat is going to be decent. With less people, I suspect that the archives and shopping opportunities are not as insane either. Craig and Michael from the DISUnplugged can't say enough good things about Destination D. As @TheMaxRebo said, Craig and Michael will be hosting a meetup for their podcast, Connecting with Walt, at the Outer Rim Lounge at the Contemporary at 2pm.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI for those chatting about the World of Disney - Big Fat Panda just posted a picture and they do have some decorations up for the Holidays and I think more things like this to come prior to the "grand reopening" on the 27th

Definitely not like the old way, but a bit more interest with these up


----------



## jtwibih

rteetz said:


> This is when they have been doing it.



I know. That’s why I said ugh. It’s a nightmare in MK when that is happening.


----------



## scrappinginontario

More rumblings today about the Friendship Boats closing for a period between Nov 28 and Dec 18 but considering he appears to source the document shared by Swan-Dolphin, I'm still choosing to believe it when I hear something officially announced by Disney.  The last I heard when I contacted Disney directly last week was that nothing has been announced about an official Friendship boat closure those dates.  (Can you tell these dates coincide with our vacation??  )  I don't mind the boats being closed too much but have more interest about the state of International Gateway during the same dates.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI for those chatting about the World of Disney - Big Fat Panda just posted a picture and they do have some decorations up for the Holidays and I think more things like this to come prior to the "grand reopening" on the 27th
> 
> Definitely not like the old way, but a bit more interest with these up
> 
> View attachment 359148


I find it weird they have a Christmas section when Disney springs has a Christmas store...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> More rumblings today about the Friendship Boats closing for a period between Nov 28 and Dec 18 but considering he appears to source the document shared by Swan-Dolphin, I'm still choosing to believe it when I hear something officially announced by Disney.  The last I heard when I contacted Disney directly last week was that nothing has been announced about an official Friendship boat closure those dates.  (Can you tell these dates coincide with our vacation??  )  I don't mind the boats being closed too much but have more interest about the state of International Gateway during the same dates.



Not sure if you have been following this thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/international-a-gateway-to-close-11-27-to-12-17.3711586/

But the latest news that I saw posted there was by @rinnythepooh who stated:

My husband sent an email last night to George Kalogridis , an executive at Disney. We received a phone call this morning with the following answer:
1. There will be no pedestrian impact on the IG during the construction of the skyliner.
2. Yes there will be an impact on the Friendship Boats to Epcot.
3. There will be no impact on the Friendship boats to HS.
4. There will be no impact on the walkway to HS.
5. They apologized that no formal notice has gone out and they are working on a formal notice to be sent out.

So seems like the only real "closure" will be Friendship Boats to EPCOT - but the IG will still be open for foot traffic


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I find it weird they have a Christmas section when Disney springs has a Christmas store...



not to mention it's October 

But does seem weird for their big grand opening they already would have seasonal decorations up - when, like you said, it isn't a Christmas focused store


----------



## rteetz




----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if you have been following this thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/international-a-gateway-to-close-11-27-to-12-17.3711586/
> 
> But the latest news that I saw posted there was by @rinnythepooh who stated:
> 
> My husband sent an email last night to George Kalogridis , an executive at Disney. We received a phone call this morning with the following answer:
> 1. There will be no pedestrian impact on the IG during the construction of the skyliner.
> 2. Yes there will be an impact on the Friendship Boats to Epcot.
> 3. There will be no impact on the Friendship boats to HS.
> 4. There will be no impact on the walkway to HS.
> 5. They apologized that no formal notice has gone out and they are working on a formal notice to be sent out.
> 
> So seems like the only real "closure" will be Friendship Boats to EPCOT - but the IG will still be open for foot traffic



Thank you.  I guess my question now is, since the Swan Dolphin says it's docks will be closed and the above says that the Epcot dock will be closed, will the Friendship boats only be moving between DHS, Boardwalk and Beach/Yacht Club?  Appears those could/would be the only 3 docks open?

SO thankful to hear that foot traffic through IG will not be affected.  We have a reservation at Cape May Cafe that I would cancel if it would mean I had to walk all the way to the buses at the front of the park to take a bus to Beach Club for our dinner reservation.  Our plans and FPs have us spending the afternoon prior to our reservation in the World Showcase area of the park.

Thank you for the link to the other thread.  I will check it out.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> not to mention it's October


In the retail world they're already behind. Places have had had Christmas decor for months now lol. Plus the first MVMCP is in 22 days.

Maybe the type of decor is going to be different enough than the dedicated Christmas store OR they are trying to maximize opportunities for people checking out the newly renovated World of Disney store.

I'm not the biggest fan of the display (doesn't give me enough warmth to want to shop) but I like the nod to some Disney stuff like it's a small world on the decor hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI for those chatting about the World of Disney - Big Fat Panda just posted a picture and they do have some decorations up for the Holidays and I think more things like this to come prior to the "grand reopening" on the 27th
> 
> Definitely not like the old way, but a bit more interest with these up
> 
> View attachment 359148



Can I get those ornaments in a smaller size for my own tree?  The iasw and Tiki bird ones in particular.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> I find it weird they have a Christmas section when Disney springs has a Christmas store...



I know this is a long shot but, could this large display be a side effect to a portion of the Ye Olde Christmas Shoppe in the MK currently being closed for refurbishment? 

Personally I think many people like to hit up just the one store at DS to do the majority of their shopping so they are maximizing on this and offering Christmas items there to catch the market that doesn't go over to the Christmas Store.

Decorations are starting to go up here in some stores in Canada.  The one exception to that is Costco....where they start their Christmas decorations and offerings in AUGUST!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> In the retail world they're already behind. Places have had had Christmas decor for months now lol. Plus the first MVMCP is in 22 days.
> 
> Maybe the type of decor is going to be different enough than the dedicated Christmas store OR they are trying to maximize opportunities for people checking out the newly renovated World of Disney store.
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of the display (doesn't give me enough warmth to want to shop) but I like the nod to some Disney stuff like it's a small world on the decor hanging from the ceiling.



Well, in my world they are crazy early - just put up some Halloween decorations a few days ago  .... but yeah I know, stores get the stuff out super early and then they are all gone even before the holiday comes.  I recall this summer I went to Party City a few days before 4th of July and what they had left was marked 50%off as they were trying to get rid of it even before th holiday came


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, in my world they are crazy early - just put up some Halloween decorations a few days ago  .... but yeah I know, stores get the stuff out super early and then they are all gone even before the holiday comes.  I recall this summer I went to Party City a few days before 4th of July and what they had left was marked 50%off as they were trying to get rid of it even before th holiday came


Well we just put up pumpkins over the weekend and I put the lights that I frame our front door, my Halloween garden flag instead of my Fall flag and put out the two Disney decor that I've had so I understand you there.

Inside though it's been Fall and what Halloween decor I have (which isn't too much mostly it's Fall) for a while (mid-to late September). 

In about a month it will all switch to Christmas in the house lol. I'm not quite in the mood though for buying Christmas decor so I bypass all the decor in the stores.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well we just put up pumpkins over the weekend and I put the lights that I frame our front door, my Halloween garden flag instead of my Fall flag and put out the two Disney decor that I've had so I understand you there.
> 
> Inside though it's been Fall and what Halloween decor I have (which isn't too much mostly it's Fall) for a while (mid-to late September).
> 
> In about a month it will all switch to Christmas in the house lol. I'm not quite in the mood though for buying Christmas decor so I bypass all the decor in the stores.


We put up our Halloween decor in September. As for Christmas it will start going up Nov. 1st since I need weeks in order to get it all done.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> We put up our Halloween decor in September. As for Christmas it will start going up Nov. 1st since I need weeks in order to get it all done.



We definitely don't do anything close to the level your family does

We don't start thinking about Christmas until the weekend after Thanksgiving - try to get the lights up then. 

And we don't get our tree until at least mid December since we get a live one and want it to last until 3 Kings Day


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> We put up our Halloween decor in September. As for Christmas it will start going up Nov. 1st since I need weeks in order to get it all done.


Wow weeks! 

I think I need to come to your house to see what kind of decor several weeks of work gets you! lol 

For Christmas it typically it takes around 2-3 days to get ours out. 1-2 days for inside and 1-2 days outside (sometimes working on both in the same day). If the weather is nice we can get the outside done in 1 day (we put up our own lights as opposed to getting it done professionally). 

Usually the tree takes a bit of time. My husband is involved in the outside decor (mostly I'm there holding the ladder and feeding him lights) and the tree but the rest is all me lol

The HOA allows Christmas lights starting Nov 15th and we typically get it up fast. As we're doing it ourselves we do it on weekends where we get the most sunlight but we're also dealing with the weather so there are times we get the lights up a few days early we just don't turn them on until Nov 15th.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hong Kong Disneyland Announces New Experiences for 2019, Ant Man Ride Opening Date


----------



## rteetz

*News*

World of Disney Grand Re-Opening Dates Revealed Along with New Merchandise Lineups


----------



## jlundeen

My hubby is a big Fall decor buff, so it goes up in September (the leaves are starting to change here in MN then) with an emphasis on Halloween, then after Halloween, the ghosts and goblins get switched out for turkeys and cornucopias for Thanksgiving.  After Thanksgiving, (usually the weekend after, or the next one) our main Christmas Tree goes up (family event) and over the next couple of weeks, the Fall stuff comes down and the Christmas stuff goes up.  Right after Christmas, usually before New Year's, all the Christmas stuff starts coming down, and we settle into the dull and dreary, seemingly too-long MN winter.

ETA:  We also have a small MICKEY tree with only Disney Decorations set up in our sun room, and that goes up shortly after our big main tree in the living room.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> We definitely don't do anything close to the level your family does
> 
> We don't start thinking about Christmas until the weekend after Thanksgiving - try to get the lights up then.
> 
> And we don't get our tree until at least mid December since we get a live one and want it to last until 3 Kings Day


When I was growing up a lot of Thanksgivings were at my mom's house (still are generally speaking til this day) and every now and then at another relative's house. Because of this my mom wouldn't put up the tree and a lot of Christmas decor until after Thanksgiving.

As I got older I started wanting Christmas decor earlier than Thanksgiving so now I do that. 

My mom has an artificial from years and years ago but my dad would get a real one so because of that their tree (dad and stepmom) would be up til closer to Christmas and my job would be to water it lol.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Wow weeks!
> 
> I think I need to come to your house to see what kind of decor several weeks of work gets you! lol
> 
> For Christmas it typically it takes around 2-3 days to get ours out. 1-2 days for inside and 1-2 days outside (sometimes working on both in the same day). If the weather is nice we can get the outside done in 1 day (we put up our own lights as opposed to getting it done professionally).
> 
> Usually the tree takes a bit of time. My husband is involved in the outside decor (mostly I'm there holding the ladder and feeding him lights) and the tree but the rest is all me lol
> 
> The HOA allows Christmas lights starting Nov 15th and we typically get it up fast. As we're doing it ourselves we do it on weekends where we get the most sunlight but we're also dealing with the weather so there are times we get the lights up a few days early we just don't turn them on until Nov 15th.


30,000+ lights all done to music takes time


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> World of Disney Grand Re-Opening Dates Revealed Along with New Merchandise Lineups


There are some really cute stuff there IMO. 

I love the countdown! I tell myself every year I'm going to get a countdown but I never do lol.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> 30,000+ lights all done to music takes time


 

Tell me you have a YouTube video of this!?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Tell me you have a YouTube video of this!?





Spoiler: Video


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> 30,000+ lights all done to music takes time


Oh, how I miss Osborne Lights!!


----------



## jknezek

Geez. We are a split family, I was raised Jewish and my wife Christian. So years when Hannukah is the first part of December, we don't put Christmas stuff up until Hannukah ends. The years where it overlaps, we do Hannukah in the basement with a giant 6 foot Menorah I built and Christmas in the family room. But regardless, the tree doesn't arrive until the second weekend in December and it comes down before January 1. Holidays are days for us, not weeks or seasons. But living in AL, I certainly understand that we tend to be outliers these days.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: New Section of World of Disney Now Open at Disney Springs

This looks like any other store now.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Commits to Pilot Production for “NYPD Blue” Reboot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

shopDisney Debuts TOMS Collection and Mulan 20th Anniversary


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Section of World of Disney Now Open at Disney Springs
> 
> This looks like any other store now.


Sad.  This style seems to be the prevailing preference everywhere now...  even at my Hair Salon... they had to take down any personal items like kids photos, or even their own seasonal trinkets, and only the CORPORATE decor is now allowed.  Push is for "clean, uncluttered, consistent" look.  To me it's sterile, monotone, and boring.  Hope this trend passes quickly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ABC Commits to Pilot Production for “NYPD Blue” Reboot


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> World of Disney Grand Re-Opening Dates Revealed Along with New Merchandise Lineups



For better or worse, 10/27 was already planned as my Disney Springs day on my upcoming vacation ... already have reservations for The Boathouse and The Void.  I shouldn't expect the Re-Opening to really bump up the crowds for Disney Spring that day?  I figure at worst it'll be a bunch of bloggers mobbing the Disney store for a bit.


----------



## rteetz

Brocktoon said:


> For better or worse, 10/27 was already planned as my Disney Springs day on my upcoming vacation ... already have reservations for The Boathouse and The Void.  I shouldn't expect the Re-Opening to really bump up the crowds for Disney Spring that day?  I figure at worst it'll be a bunch of bloggers mobbing the Disney store for a bit.


No it shouldn't increase crowds much other than the bloggers on hand. The store is open right now just portions closed off.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Section of World of Disney Now Open at Disney Springs
> 
> This looks like any other store now.



It's a store. I shouldn't be this mad but...here we are. The fact that Disney spent money on ruining this store, and that it seems to be the trend among the shops in the parks as well is insane.


----------



## Moliphino

We usually don't get a tree until days before Christmas (frequently THE day before Christmas), though we do tend to leave it up until it dries out. The Christmas garland on the mantel never came down this year...


----------



## dlavender

wareagle57 said:


> It's a store. I shouldn't be this mad but...here we are. The fact that Disney spent money on ruining this store, and that it seems to be the trend among the shops in the parks as well is insane.



It's not just the stores, look at the hotel refurbs......

I know some prefer the "cleaner" aesthetic, it's just not for me.

@TheMaxRebo had a good article a while back about the hotel refurbs.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Spoiler: Video


Ask and ye shall receive.

 Yours would be a house I make sure to go to when we go out looking at the area's Christmas displays in neighborhoods and other places. Plus those Disney decorations are way cute.


----------



## nkosiek

dina444444 said:


> They are likely going to be taping at Disneyland in November 15 based on the parade schedule for that week.


I hope you're right. My wife and I are headed to DL to celebrate our 40th birthdays plus our 10th anniversary that weekend. I know that the Christmas stuff opens while we are there and that it'll be crowded but am hoping we won't have to deal with tv stuff too.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> ABC Commits to Pilot Production for “NYPD Blue” Reboot


Wwhhhhyyyyyy? I really wish we'd move away from reboots and have some new ideas for shows and movies. I get that some of the reboots do really well, but I miss original material so much.


----------



## The Pho

Capang said:


> Wwhhhhyyyyyy? I really wish we'd move away from reboots and have some new ideas for shows and movies. I get that some of the reboots do really well, but I miss original material so much.


Well to be fair, a lot of these reboots are nothing like the original.  Sometimes all they keep is the name.


----------



## Capang

The Pho said:


> Well to be fair, a lot of these reboots are nothing like the original.  Sometimes all they keep is the name.


Maybe, but I seem to think the structure of the reboots tends to be the same as the original. I just feel that there are many talented writers out there capable of bringing forth fresh material not based off of something popular many years ago. I'd rather have something new than watch a show with the same format and similar themes to a show that is 20+years old. Just my opinion.


----------



## Dentam

I can't for the life of me find a working link to the new park ticket pricing.  I've checked this thread, one devoted to the subject, and the WDW website, which just goes to a page saying to call them.  Sigh.  I just want to be able to plug in our January dates and see what the new ticket pricing is.  Undercover Tourist is still showing the same pricing for their park hopper tickets as before 10/16.  Was the change delayed?


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> I can't for the life of me find a working link to the new park ticket pricing.  I've checked this thread, one devoted to the subject, and the WDW website, which just goes to a page saying to call them.  Sigh.  I just want to be able to plug in our January dates and see what the new ticket pricing is.  Undercover Tourist is still showing the same pricing for their park hopper tickets as before 10/16.  Was the change delayed?


No change is in effect. I priced tickets this morning. Maybe try a different browser? UT is authorized to sell the old tickets through 10/29.


----------



## The Pho

Capang said:


> Maybe, but I seem to think the structure of the reboots tends to be the same as the original. I just feel that there are many talented writers out there capable of bringing forth fresh material not based off of something popular many years ago. I'd rather have something new than watch a show with the same format and similar themes to a show that is 20+years old. Just my opinion.


I do agree, I'd prefer new things but just saying a lot of these reboots are new things just packaged in a way that makes marketing easier.  Most network  tv tends to be pretty similar structurally regardless of if it's a remake or original show and has been for a very long time.  If you want unique you need to go to channels like hbo and fx or to streaming.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Section of World of Disney Now Open at Disney Springs
> 
> This looks like any other store now.


I mean .. yes .. it fits into the "story" of Disney Springs, but I though that look was going to be just limited to the "town center". 
It just doesn't say "Disney Store" .. while the big signs ("Huggable") .. are cute .. they just aren't Disney unique .. looks like a Target. 

Between this and the closing of "Once Upon A Toy" . .my son is going to have a very disappointed trip to Disney Springs -- he will be more attracted to the Lego Store .. BECAUSE of its larger than life sculptures and bright,colorful interior. He will walk into the World of Disney store and we'll immediately get the "boooorrrrring" whine. 

So when is Disney Springs going to force the Lego Store and T-Rex and Rainforest Café to change their look? Those stick out like a sore thumb now with their giant volcanoes, and large Lego sculptures ---


----------



## STLstone

Capang said:


> Wwhhhhyyyyyy? I really wish we'd move away from reboots and have some new ideas for shows and movies. I get that some of the reboots do really well, but I miss original material so much.


Hopefully there are still several more shows to go, before they try to reboot "Cop Rock."


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Christmas Tree Trail work has begun

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...-2018-christmas-tree-trail-at-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Central Florida Theme Park Injury Reports for 3rd Quarter of 2018 Released


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Adventures by Disney Adds New Departure Dates to Popular Itineraries


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Develops New Rotating Roller Coaster Ride Vehicle


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Vintage Mickey Mouse Club Merchandise Arrives at Disney Parks


----------



## Lesley Wake

nkosiek said:


> I hope you're right. My wife and I are headed to DL to celebrate our 40th birthdays plus our 10th anniversary that weekend. I know that the Christmas stuff opens while we are there and that it'll be crowded but am hoping we won't have to deal with tv stuff too.


It's honestly not that bad with the filming. It's mostly limited to the area right in front of the castle, but you can walk around it easily. I ended up being there last year and got to watch Idina Menzel and Kristen Bell singing (and it wasn't lip synced), plus some others - but that one was the only one I was in the castle crowd. It was actually pretty cool. A bunch of people in the crowd also got the free glow ears (they give them out randomly and try to distribute throughout the crowd so it looks better on tv)

And... there could be other surprises happening that time - I rode Star Tours and Mark Hamill joined us! He filmed a little snippet for the Christmas special (introducing a TLJ preview), so they also brought him over to surprise some guests and film a segment for Disney Parks Blog.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Develops New Rotating Roller Coaster Ride Vehicle



could that be for Guardians, or is that ride already too far in development to be able to use this?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> could that be for Guardians, or is that ride already too far in development to be able to use this?


Guardians would make sense.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> No change is in effect. I priced tickets this morning. Maybe try a different browser? UT is authorized to sell the old tickets through 10/29.



I purchased our tickets from UT - was just curious what the price difference was now with the new ticketing structure.  But it sounds like it didn't go into effect on 10/16 as advertised?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Dentam said:


> I purchased our tickets from UT - was just curious what the price difference was now with the new ticketing structure.  But it sounds like it didn't go into effect on 10/16 as advertised?


The ticket system did change. They might just have issues with it currently. Disney IT really seems to have issues every time they do something different to their website. I was able to see the pricing structure until December 2019 on the Ticket page of the WDW website on the 16th.


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> I purchased our tickets from UT - was just curious what the price difference was now with the new ticketing structure.  But it sounds like it didn't go into effect on 10/16 as advertised?


Price is dependent on the day. It is in effect on the Disney site now and will be on UT after 10/29. I was looking at the new tickets this morning.


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> Guardians would make sense.



Yeah, I thought there were some rumors for the Guardians coaster that the cars may rotate to direct the rider's attention to different scenes or set-pieces.  These coaster designs would match up with the rumors.


----------



## rteetz

River Country DVC hotel is official!

New DVC resort announced for Magic Kingdom area!


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> River Country DVC hotel is official!
> 
> New DVC resort announced for Magic Kingdom area!



Will it have A/C though?!


----------



## cranbiz

Keels said:


> Will it have A/C though?!



For a small daily fee in addition to your parking and resort fee.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

The Okapi Population Gets a Boost at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> Price is dependent on the day. It is in effect on the Disney site now and will be on UT after 10/29. I was looking at the new tickets this morning.



Thanks - the WDW site isn't working for me so I wasn't sure.  Nothing new to have issues with their site. lol


----------



## AurumPunzel

cranbiz said:


> For a small daily fee in addition to your parking and resort fee.


Failing that, just use your resort mug and fill it up with ice cubes. Works nicely


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> River Country DVC hotel is official!
> 
> New DVC resort announced for Magic Kingdom area!



Spending the day riding on a bus and was shocked I caught this. I guess it's cool, more resorts are good, but they just converted a bunch of rooms at wilderness Lodge to DVC because they couldn't sell the rooms on cash. Now they are going to build a similar themed resort in a similar spot? Strange. I also am not a fan of WL location, so think I'll prefer Riviera, but I do have to say if this removes the eyesore that is River Country then it is a pretty big win for that area. Sounds like it won't close Fort Wilderness either, which I know many we're worried about. (And suppose this is why Mickey's BBQ is closing?)


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Spending the day riding on a bus and was shocked I caught this. I guess it's cool, more resorts are good, but they just converted a bunch of rooms at wilderness Lodge to DVC because they couldn't sell the rooms on cash. Now they are going to build a similar themed resort in a similar spot? Strange. I also am not a fan of WL location, so think I'll prefer Riviera, but I do have to say if this removes the eyesore that is River Country then it is a pretty big win for that area. Sounds like it won't close Fort Wilderness either, which I know many we're worried about. (And suppose this is why Mickey's BBQ is closing?)


Not really similarly themed if you look at the art.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> River Country DVC hotel is official!
> 
> New DVC resort announced for Magic Kingdom area!


But will they keep the shoe tree?


----------



## buteraa

rteetz said:


> Spoiler: Video


OMG that's awesome.  You just need to set up a dessert party on your drive way!


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> We definitely don't do anything close to the level your family does
> 
> We don't start thinking about Christmas until the weekend after Thanksgiving - try to get the lights up then.
> 
> And we don't get our tree until at least mid December since we get a live one and want it to last until 3 Kings Day


We are close to your schedule although we do put up a lot of decorations both inside and out. The real tree is a must.  Not sure of three kings day but we try to make it last through New Years.


----------



## Sweettears

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Wow weeks!
> 
> I think I need to come to your house to see what kind of decor several weeks of work gets you! lol
> 
> For Christmas it typically it takes around 2-3 days to get ours out. 1-2 days for inside and 1-2 days outside (sometimes working on both in the same day). If the weather is nice we can get the outside done in 1 day (we put up our own lights as opposed to getting it done professionally).
> 
> Usually the tree takes a bit of time. My husband is involved in the outside decor (mostly I'm there holding the ladder and feeding him lights) and the tree but the rest is all me lol
> 
> The HOA allows Christmas lights starting Nov 15th and we typically get it up fast. As we're doing it ourselves we do it on weekends where we get the most sunlight but we're also dealing with the weather so there are times we get the lights up a few days early we just don't turn them on until Nov 15th.


I think rteetz acquired the Osborne Lights and he just isn’t telling us. Hopefully the transaction was legal.


----------



## Sweettears

Keels said:


> Will it have A/C though?!


Lack of A/c could be the nature aspect they refer to.


----------



## pooh'smate

Great video rteetz.


----------



## rafiki

Hey rteetz, it looks like your house should be on Candy Cane Lane.  Ya der hey.


----------



## rteetz

rafiki said:


> Hey rteetz, it looks like your house should be on Candy Cane Lane.  Ya der hey.


I’m not far from it...


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> I’m not far from it...


Ryan which city do you live in? Do you have any neighbors that do big set ups too? My kids would love to see this!


----------



## Firebird060

Capang said:


> But will they keep the shoe tree?


Lets bronze the tree in secret so Disney cant remove it easily.  We dont want the history of shoe tree to be ruined. LOL

Honestly As long as the shoe tree isnt directly where they are working, I doubt Disney will seek it out and remove it.  After all what else would private lake cruises talk about?


----------



## merry_nbright

I’ll be there for the taping once again, wish me luck.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Sweet Treats coming to WDW in November ...

a.k.a. How to set up your kids for an eventual sugar crash

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...coming-to-walt-disney-world-in-november-2018/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> New Sweet Treats coming to WDW in November ...
> 
> a.k.a. How to set up your kids for an eventual sugar crash
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...coming-to-walt-disney-world-in-november-2018/


I will be there when these debut. I am not sure I want to over do it though...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I will be there when these debut. I am not sure I want to over do it though...



We tried the Peter Pan float when we were there is August and really liked it - so if they still have that I suggest it

Not sure about any of these new ones - maybe one of the slushes, but definitely to share, no way I would need/want/could handle a full one!


----------



## Mika02

TheMaxRebo said:


> New Sweet Treats coming to WDW in November ...
> 
> a.k.a. How to set up your kids for an eventual sugar crash
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...coming-to-walt-disney-world-in-november-2018/



Mixed Berry Cotton Candy come on Purple wall should be Grape


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I am not sure I want to over do it though...



Oh, no, rteetz!  You almost sound like one of them grown ups type of people!     Say it ain't so Joe!   We all know that logic and common sense are way overrated!  You can handle two of each!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Orlando Resort Celebrates 20 Million Butterbeer Sales


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Marvel Super Hero Adventures” to Return to Disney Junior for Season 2


----------



## Rachaellcarlson

Sweettears said:


> I think rteetz acquired the Osborne Lights and he just isn’t telling us. Hopefully the transaction was legal.


I will thinking the same thing lol


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


>



Lol got to love the upbeat music with just silly basic facts,


----------



## mikeamizzle

Yeah I still am in shock that this thing is not going to be air-conditioned. 

That has been confirmed, right?  I just don't get it.


----------



## jerseygal

cranbiz said:


> For a small daily fee in addition to your parking and resort fee.


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> Yeah I still am in shock that this thing is not going to be air-conditioned.
> 
> That has been confirmed, right?  I just don't get it.


It’s uncommon and not very reliable in gondola systems.


----------



## Redcon1

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes!  And it's even the same ceiling although looking in different directions.
> 
> This is facing the same direction before the renovations
> View attachment 359005
> 
> and after
> View attachment 359006
> 
> Looks like it could be the inside of a Bass Pro Shop.
> 
> Although these pictures were from Google, I do have pictures somewhere of the ceiling before the renovations.  LOL - somehow didn't feel inspired to take any pictures afterwards!


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Hollywood Studios Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/photo-rep...edge-skyliner-construction-disney-junior-etc/


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> It’s uncommon and not very reliable in gondola systems.



Fair enough but how many gondola systems of the sort without are located in a climate like central Florida?

 Maybe I'm off-base but it seems nuts to me. After riding the Dsneyland monorail in that much more mild climate, which is also not A/C'ed but has open windows for ventilation, it can get awfully sticky in those cars.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor has it that Port Canaveral Minnie Van Rides began today at $240 one way. If that pricing is for the entire vehicle of 6 that could be bargain over Disney’s transfers at $75 per person.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Rumor has it that Port Canaveral Minnie Van Rides began today at $240 one way. If that pricing is for the entire vehicle of 6 that could be bargain over Disney’s transfers at $75 per person.


That wouldn't be a bargain. It's about $70 dollars round trip from the airport or Walt Disney World to the cruise terminal. So, it would be about $35 one way per person. For one way transfers, it's $210 for a party of 6 using DCL transportation. I can see that using the Minnie Van is only 30 dollars more, but I find it only worth it if you have a party of 6.


----------



## Roxyfire

mikeamizzle said:


> Fair enough but how many gondola systems of the sort without are located in a climate like central Florida?
> 
> Maybe I'm off-base but it seems nuts to me. After riding the Dsneyland monorail in that much more mild climate, which is also not A/C'ed but has open windows for ventilation, it can get awfully sticky in those cars.



oh not this again please


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That wouldn't be a bargain. It's about $70 dollars round trip from the airport or Walt Disney World to the cruise terminal. So, it would be about $35 one way per person. For one way transfers, it's $210 for a party of 6 using DCL transportation. I can see that using the Minnie Van is only 30 dollars more, but I find it only worth it if you have a party of 6.


I suppose. I find this pricing if you have a group much more reasonable than the pricing from WDW to MCO.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney Studios Changes Release Date of Live-Action 'Jungle Cruise' to July of 2020


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Sneak Peek from ‘Ralph Breaks the Internet’ Downloads into Disney Parks in November


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Sneak Peek from ‘Ralph Breaks the Internet’ Downloads into Disney Parks in November


Just in time for me to see it!


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney Studios Changes Release Date of Live-Action 'Jungle Cruise' to July of 2020



Moving from October to July ... this may be a positive as it sounds like Disney is thinking summer blockbuster for this film.  Was GoTG3 originally scheduled for Summer 2020?  Could this move also be to fill the GoTG gap?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Panel Installed at New Solar Facility Providing Power to Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## rteetz

Brocktoon said:


> Moving from October to July ... this may be a positive as it sounds like Disney is thinking summer blockbuster for this film.  Was GoTG3 originally scheduled for Summer 2020?  Could this move also be to fill the GoTG gap?


I don't remember but thats possible.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Play Disney Parks Mobile App Adding New Interactive Experiences at Walt Disney World Resort


----------



## dina444444

Brocktoon said:


> Moving from October to July ... this may be a positive as it sounds like Disney is thinking summer blockbuster for this film.  Was GoTG3 originally scheduled for Summer 2020?  Could this move also be to fill the GoTG gap?


Fox also moved around a bunch of release dates this past week so it may have something to do with that as well.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Latest Look at The NBA Experience and Cityworks Eatery & Pour House at Disney Springs


----------



## CJK

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Sneak Peek from ‘Ralph Breaks the Internet’ Downloads into Disney Parks in November


Any thoughts on when the preview will end in Hollywood Studios? At the link, it says it runs until Dec. 9th in Disneyland but no mention about Hollywood Studios specifically.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That wouldn't be a bargain. It's about $70 dollars round trip from the airport or Walt Disney World to the cruise terminal. So, it would be about $35 one way per person. For one way transfers, it's $210 for a party of 6 using DCL transportation. I can see that using the Minnie Van is only 30 dollars more, but I find it only worth it if you have a party of 6.





rteetz said:


> I suppose. I find this pricing if you have a group much more reasonable than the pricing from WDW to MCO.



yeah, we had a party of 6 so I was looking into just this.  It is $70/person roundtrip on Disney transportation, so for the 6 of us it would have been $420 

So we looked into private transport and got a van (that actually would have fit up to 8) for $330 round trip ($165/each way) and that included having car seats (which the lack of was a concern for us in the Cruise Line bus) and a stop at Publix to pick up wine and candy, etc.

But I suppose Disney's $480 round trip compared to the $330 I paid is a bit more reasonable (so like 45% markup) compared to the regular Minnie Vans over Uber/Lyft pricing or the airport transfer pricing


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Rafiki’s Planet Watch Closure Forces Wilderness Explorers Badges to Relocate


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Just in time for me to see it!


Oh .. you going to be in WDW in November too? My son will be excited to see this preview for sure, but will be disappointed it isn't the whole movie.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Sneak Peek from ‘Ralph Breaks the Internet’ Downloads into Disney Parks in November





rteetz said:


> Just in time for me to see it!


I would much rather see the One Man's Dream film in there than another movie preview. Why doesn't Disney move or get ride of the Star Wars Path of the Jedi film and put all of the movie previews in that theater? That is a film I would much rather have changed out than the great history film of One Man's Dream.


----------



## wareagle57

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would much rather see the One Man's Dream film in there than another movie preview. Why doesn't Disney move or get ride of the Star Wars Path of the Jedi film and put all of the movie previews in that theater? That is a film I would much rather have changed out than the great history film of One Man's Dream.



Same. I've still never seen it since I started going regularly 6 years ago. I'm sure there are videos on youtube somewhere, but I've been hoping one day it will be playing while I'm there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would much rather see the One Man's Dream film in there than another movie preview. Why doesn't Disney move or get ride of the Star Wars Path of the Jedi film and put all of the movie previews in that theater? That is a film I would much rather have changed out than the great history film of One Man's Dream.



or at least rotate the previews with One Man's Dream film and people can get to see whichever one they want


----------



## NatureBoyChris

Brocktoon said:


> Moving from October to July ... this may be a positive as it sounds like Disney is thinking summer blockbuster for this film.  Was GoTG3 originally scheduled for Summer 2020?  Could this move also be to fill the GoTG gap?



GOTG 3 was slated for a May 2020 release originally.


----------



## tlmadden73

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would much rather see the One Man's Dream film in there than another movie preview. Why doesn't Disney move or get ride of the Star Wars Path of the Jedi film and put all of the movie previews in that theater? That is a film I would much rather have changed out than the great history film of One Man's Dream.


They are still showing Path of the Jedi in the old "Sounds Dangerous" theater?

Man . the last time in there was during "Frozen Summer Fun" (2015) when they were showing Frozen Fever short - and that theater was in dire shape -- worse than most "budget" theaters - broken seats .. sticky floor. 
I can't believe a synopsis of the Star Wars movies (in video form) is an actual attraction at giant theme park .. especially in pretty much an abandoned theatre.

That being said .. my son may want to check it out when we are there .. (having seen only 2 of the movies .. (but knows all the plots of the others via books, cartoons, legos, etc.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Bahamian Government to Vote on Disney Purchase of Lighthouse Point


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> New Sweet Treats coming to WDW in November ...
> 
> a.k.a. How to set up your kids for an eventual sugar crash
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...coming-to-walt-disney-world-in-november-2018/



Is anyone else a little bit miffed that Disney doesn't make snacks to taste good anymore, they make them to look good on instragram?


----------



## Mika02

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is anyone else a little bit miffed that Disney doesn't make snacks to taste good anymore, they make them to look good on instragram?



True I will say the lime green soft serve was yummy when I had a Peter pan float this summer.


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, we had a party of 6 so I was looking into just this.  It is $70/person roundtrip on Disney transportation, so for the 6 of us it would have been $420
> 
> So we looked into private transport and got a van (that actually would have fit up to 8) for $330 round trip ($165/each way) and that included having car seats (which the lack of was a concern for us in the Cruise Line bus) and a stop at Publix to pick up wine and candy, etc.
> 
> But I suppose Disney's $480 round trip compared to the $330 I paid is a bit more reasonable (so like 45% markup) compared to the regular Minnie Vans over Uber/Lyft pricing or the airport transfer pricing



We did an Uber for $80 each way back in April - minivan that fit 6 and luggage. No car seats, though.

I priced out regular Lyft vs. Minnie Van for a friend yesterday and it is nothing short of highway robbery unless you HAVE to be somewhere quick and HAVE to have two carseats. You can rent a car for less per day than what a Minnie Van from Poly to Beach Club costs.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First Panel Installed at New Solar Facility Providing Power to Walt Disney World Resort


We drove past that site on October 14th and couldn't see any actual panels so this was probably a special thing for the news item.  Right now (then) its just a sea of stanchions waiting for the panels.  Wondering how long a process it will be to install all the panels.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*News*

Following the already reported cancellation of Iron Fist, Netflix announced invest the cancellation of Luke Cage - some speculation that this is to eventually get the characters onto Disney’s streaming service (but to mebthe grittiness of these Netflix Marvel shows don’t really fit that)

https://tvline.com/2018/10/19/luke-cage-cancelled-season-3-netflix-marvel/


----------



## skier_pete

Guys, just rode past the CBR gondola station on magical express. One thing that doesn’t come across in the photos...it is absolutely massive. It’s gotta be 40 feet tall and the size of a small hotel. I didn’t picture that it was that large having only seen the DHS and IG stations, which are much smaller.


----------



## skier_pete

Not sure this captures the size of these buildings, but best I could do from the bus.


----------



## afan

********** said:


> Guys, just rode past the CBR gondola station on magical express. One thing that doesn’t come across in the photos...it is absolutely massive. It’s gotta be 40 feet tall and the size of a small hotel. I didn’t picture that it was that large having only seen the DHS and IG stations, which are much smaller.



Isn't that one of the spots where they come together and either go to DHS or epcot?  And they change direction or have more lines coming in?  Doesn't the Pop\AoA go through there?  Seems it would need the size where the IG etc are an end destination and only need to turn around.  Maybe it also has storage for when they need to add more cars when it gets busier.


----------



## dina444444

afan said:


> Isn't that one of the spots where they come together and either go to DHS or epcot?  And they change direction or have more lines coming in?  Doesn't the Pop\AoA go through there?  Seems it would need the size where the IG etc are an end destination and only need to turn around.  Maybe it also has storage for when they need to add more cars when it gets busier.


Yes


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afan said:


> Isn't that one of the spots where they come together and either go to DHS or epcot?  And they change direction or have more lines coming in?  Doesn't the Pop\AoA go through there?  Seems it would need the size where the IG etc are an end destination and only need to turn around.  Maybe it also has storage for when they need to add more cars when it gets busier.



exactly - it is where the 3 lines come together and everyone will need to change there (so need a lot of room for people to move around to get to other lines, etc.) and where the storage and, I believe, maintenance for the actual cars will be

So it needs to be at least 3 times larger than the other stations ... but I think @pjweaver 's point was actually seeing it in person puts into perspective just how big that results in


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Orlando Resort Raises the Cost of Parking


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Universal Orlando Resort Raises the Cost of Parking


“Walt Disney World did it so we should do it too!”


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


>



I'm sorry but I just opened that video and saw that it was 20 minutes long and immediately noped out.


----------



## writerguyfl

mikeamizzle said:


> Fair enough but how many gondola systems of the sort without are located in a climate like central Florida?
> 
> Maybe I'm off-base but it seems nuts to me. After riding the Dsneyland monorail in that much more mild climate, which is also not A/C'ed but has open windows for ventilation, it can get awfully sticky in those cars.



Doppelmayr, the manufacturer of the gondolas, has installed almost 15,000 ropeways in 95 countries across six continents.  Some of those installations are in sub-tropical climates similar to Central Florida.  Air-conditioning (or lack thereof) isn't a new concern for the company.

Doppelmayr Facts and Figures: https://www.doppelmayr.com/en/the-group/facts-and-figures/

Think of it this way: This project will be one of Doppelmayr's highest profile installations.  Both Doppelmayr and Disney want this to be a success.  I guarantee that the air-conditioning issue was discussed ad nauseam prior to the start of construction.

To avoid going down the rabbit hole associated with Disney Skyliner questions on this thread, please check out the dedicated thread for the gondolas and ask any additional questions over there.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...-system-read-post-1-updated-10-12-18.3578988/


----------



## scrappinginontario

With all the building of new resorts and rooms, I sure hope Disney has a 5th gate that they’re in the planning stages of behind the scenes.


----------



## skier_pete

scrappinginontario said:


> With all the building of new resorts and rooms, I sure hope Disney has a 5th gate that they’re in the planning stages of behind the scenes.



I think there's no need for a fifth gate. I think they need to continue expanding capacity in their existing parks, though, which is what they've been doing and have to hopefully continue doing after Star Wars, Ratattoullie and Guardians, and Tron. (And yes there's the argument that guardians replaced a high capacity existing ride, but a high capacity ride no one rides on is not a high capacity ride....guardians to me expands capacity by taking a ride no one rides and exchanging it for what is likely to be a popular ride.


----------



## OKW Lover

********** said:


> I think there's no need for a fifth gate. I think they need to continue expanding capacity in their existing parks, though, which is what they've been doing


Exactly this!  Why build a whole new park when there is so much room for expansion in the existing parks?  A whole new park would have the added burden of new infrastructure (parking lots, roads, entrance plaza, utilities, etc) built from scratch whereas the existing parks already have those in place.


----------



## scrappinginontario

********** said:


> I think there's no need for a fifth gate. I think they need to continue expanding capacity in their existing parks, though, which is what they've been doing and have to hopefully continue doing after Star Wars, Ratattoullie and Guardians, and Tron. (And yes there's the argument that guardians replaced a high capacity existing ride, but a high capacity ride no one rides on is not a high capacity ride....guardians to me expands capacity by taking a ride no one rides and exchanging it for what is likely to be a popular ride.





OKW Lover said:


> Exactly this!  Why build a whole new park when there is so much room for expansion in the existing parks?  A whole new park would have the added burden of new infrastructure (parking lots, roads, entrance plaza, utilities, etc) built from scratch whereas the existing parks already have those in place.



These are all great points as long as the current parks can handle the crowds.  After being in both the MK and Epcot on days when we were shuffling through crowds because it was difficult to walk, it has me wondering if the current parks can continue to spread out the crowds enough to make touring enjoyable?  If they can, great!  If not then a 5th gate could be the answer, especially given the loooong time range it would require to build it.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> These are all great points as long as the current parks can handle the crowds.  After being in both the MK and Epcot on days when we were shuffling through crowds because it was difficult to walk, it has me wondering if the current parks can continue to spread out the crowds enough to make touring enjoyable?  If they can, great!  If not then a 5th gate could be the answer, especially given the loooong time range it would require to build it.


IMO a 5th cannabilizes the other parks. People only have so much time as it is. You add another park and people are spending less time at the other 4. I almost feel 4 is the perfect number. Less than that and there is still room for expansion. More than 4 and you could have some issues. Also if a recession happens (which it’s bound to happen eventually as it always does) people won’t be coming in droves to WDW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> IMO a 5th cannabilizes the other parks. People only have so much time as it is. You add another park and people are spending less time at the other 4. I almost feel 4 is the perfect number. Less than that and there is still room for expansion. More than 4 and you could have some issues. Also if a recession happens (which it’s bound to happen eventually as it always does) people won’t be coming in droves to WDW.



And while I think Galaxy’s Edge will be the real test for this - to date other expansions haven’t done much to reduce crowds at Magic Kingdom .... so unless the 5th Park is another Magic Kingdom I think that park still stays overcrowded


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if we still do the “This day in Disney history” thing but I would propose to include that Mary Blair was born on this date, October 21st, in McAlester Oklahoma in 1911.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Vamparina now meeting at Hollywood Studios

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...eet-now-open-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if we still do the “This day in Disney history” thing but I would propose to include that Mary Blair was born on this date, October 21st, in McAlester Oklahoma in 1911.


We do when I remember to do it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> We do when I remember to do it



Well, feel free to take this one as your own


----------



## rafiki

********** said:


> I think there's no need for a fifth gate. I think they need to continue expanding capacity in their existing parks



As has been discussed here, Disney is effectively "expanding capacity" of the parks by increasing the number of separately ticketed morning and evening events.  They are gradually "doubling" their capacity by reducing regular hours and getting a second set of people to pay to enter the parks each day.  Of course, there is some overlap between those who pay for admission during regular hours and those who pay for admission to a separate event.  But whatever the numbers actually are, it is clear they are getting more people into the same number of parks on many days without needing to increase their physical size or number of attractions.  The days of a visit from park opening until midnight or 1:00 a.m. on one admission are largely gone.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if we still do the “This day in Disney history” thing but I would propose to include that Mary Blair was born on this date, October 21st, in McAlester Oklahoma in 1911.



Wow! I guess some good things do come out of Oklahoma! I guess they have to leave though. I'm originally from Oklahoma and didn't know she was from there.


----------



## writerguyfl

scrappinginontario said:


> With all the building of new resorts and rooms, I sure hope Disney has a 5th gate that they’re in the planning stages of behind the scenes.



Personally, I don't see on-site lodging creating any additional theme park guests.  If anything, it will pull a few hundred people from off-site lodging back on-site.  But, those are people that were probably going to be visiting the theme park anyway.


----------



## SG131

writerguyfl said:


> Personally, I don't see on-site lodging creating any additional theme park guests.  If anything, it will pull a few hundred people from off-site lodging back on-site.  But, those are people that were probably going to be visiting the theme park anyway.


I’m also hoping that when those new resorts open 60 day fp will move back to only onsite stays. Otherwise that would be a lot more people fighting for fp at 60 days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*RUMOR*

Wreck It Ralph and Vanellope meet coming to EPCOT ... potential for Joy and Sadness meet to move to Imagination pavilion

Blog Mickey is also reporting this - but seems to just be a regurgitation of what the below says so may just be single source so far


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Wreck It Ralph and Vanellope meet coming to EPCOT ... potential for Joy and Sadness meet to move to Imagination pavilion
> 
> Blog Mickey is also reporting this - but seems to just be a regurgitation of what the below says so may just be single source so far
> 
> View attachment 359948


It’s been sort of rumored for a while now even before that post.


----------



## unbanshee

TheMaxRebo said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> Wreck It Ralph and Vanellope meet coming to EPCOT ... potential for Joy and Sadness meet to move to Imagination pavilion
> 
> Blog Mickey is also reporting this - but seems to just be a regurgitation of what the below says so may just be single source so far
> 
> View attachment 359948



Turns out it's the other way around. Blog Mickey wrote the story this morning and the facebook page in the screenshot mindlessly stole the story from Blog Mickey and passed it off as their own

Edit: Looks like they deleted the post. Must have been another copy/paste job after all


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> I think there's no need for a fifth gate. I think they need to continue expanding capacity in their existing parks, though, which is what they've been doing and have to hopefully continue doing after Star Wars, Ratattoullie and Guardians, and Tron. (And yes there's the argument that guardians replaced a high capacity existing ride, but a high capacity ride no one rides on is not a high capacity ride....guardians to me expands capacity by taking a ride no one rides and exchanging it for what is likely to be a popular ride.


Agree .. there is space to expand at all the parks (without impacting guest experience too much .. as they can do the construction on the "edges" of the park.

They just need to get Epcot and AK up to the level that MK and DHS(probably) will be .. "full" day parks with more attractions than you can possibly do in one day. This is what helps spread the crowds out. 

The problem the past decade or so is that they kept shutting things down at DHS and Epcot (while having good attractions) .. didn't have enough of them. It had too many skippable attractions .. too many shows or movies as opposed to rides. 

I think we'll see AK expand with a new attraction or land before we see a 5th gate. It could really use 2 or so more attractions to be on par with the other parks. 

Or .. they will really expand World Showcase and Future world .. and just make that park two separate parks. (I mean  each one is about the same size as the Universal parks).


----------



## tlmadden73

SG131 said:


> I’m also hoping that when those new resorts open 60 day fp will move back to only onsite stays. Otherwise that would be a lot more people fighting for fp at 60 days.


It's probably why they did it.  To test the waters of how hundreds of more rooms being added to the 60-day FP pool would affect things. 

Again .. Disney is creating demand for their product (Early FPs) by increasing supply. Increasing the supply makes it harder to get those FPs you really want, thus increasing the demand for ways to pay for FPs (via parties or EMM or DAH), etc.  

As I gather the new River Country resort will be Deluxe, I wouldn't be surprised if we see some sort of FP breakdown similar to club level where all Deluxe resorts get 90 day FPs .. other resorts get 60 .. and off-site gets 30.  I can easily see a bunch of "us' that have never stayed in Deluxe resorts due to their cost, considering the jump if it means getting FPs 30 days sooner with a smaller pool of people fighting over them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> I’m also hoping that when those new resorts open 60 day fp will move back to only onsite stays. Otherwise that would be a lot more people fighting for fp at 60 days.



That is a potential issue of the more onsite hotels - but I given that a lot of the new construction is for moderate or deluxe hotels I think Disney views those Disney Springs hotels as their added "value" rooms ... so I don't see that ending any time soon

We have seen that they added the ability for those staying concierge to add additional FP that can be booked 90 days out, I wonder if they might extend that so if staying deluxe you get 90 days, moderate and onsite values you get 60 days and Disney Springs gets 45 days or something like that


----------



## dlavender

tlmadden73 said:


> It's probably why they did it.  To test the waters of how hundreds of more rooms being added to the 60-day FP pool would affect things.
> 
> Again .. Disney is creating demand for their product (Early FPs) by increasing supply. Increasing the supply makes it harder to get those FPs you really want, thus increasing the demand for ways to pay for FPs (via parties or EMM or DAH), etc.
> 
> As I gather the new River Country resort will be Deluxe, I wouldn't be surprised if we see some sort of FP breakdown similar to club level where all Deluxe resorts get 90 day FPs .. other resorts get 60 .. and off-site gets 30.  I can easily see a bunch of "us' that have never stayed in Deluxe resorts due to their cost, considering the jump if it means getting FPs 30 days sooner with a smaller pool of people fighting over them.



I'd love to see how the CL test is going. 

I just have to think there is a lot of attrition at 90 days.  And once you pay more for that access, you aren't going to be happy when you "lose"out due to no fault of your own (sickness, transportation, etc...). 

I don't know if having that many people (deluxe) having access at 90 days will cause issues for WDW in managing changes. I don't think the 60 day number is arbitrary.  I want to guess that they tested how far out people could make detailed plans with minimal changes, and that's the number they landed on. They now have a lot more "real" data, so perhaps they are becoming more confident in a larger window.  

I could definitely see it as you state, different levels dependent on where you stay. I could also see them rolling out the CL test to all of deluxe.  Why give it out for "free" when you can get that $50/pp?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
This years Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party Sorcerors Card

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ry-merry-sorcerers-of-the-magic-kingdom-card/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Exterior walls starting at Guardians 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...y-in-epcot-solar-panel-dismantling-continues/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New pin quest event at Animal Kingdom

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...offered-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-theme-park/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland’s new parking garage 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/photos-latest-progress-on-disneylands-new-parking-structure/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Mr. Toads Tsum Tsums now available 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/mr-toads-wild-ride-tsum-tsums-now-available-at-disney-parks/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

https://micechat.com/208864-disneyland-update-few-tricks-many-treats/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Exterior walls starting at Guardians
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...y-in-epcot-solar-panel-dismantling-continues/



I hope the walls don't stay go away green but it looks like that's what there doing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New pin quest event at Animal Kingdom
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...offered-at-disneys-animal-kingdom-theme-park/




That sounds really cool - and love anything that promotes exploring Animal Kingdom!


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Priceline Express has some incredible deals on Disney hotels right now. All Star Sports for as low as $59 a night.

https://twitter.com/lentesta/status/1054047139611992066?s=21


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Priceline Express has some incredible deals on Disney hotels right now. All Star Sports for as low as $59 a night.
> 
> https://twitter.com/lentesta/status/1054047139611992066?s=21



Also AKL is reported being available next weekend for $149/night!

It's undoubtedly one of the busiest month's now, yet there still seems to be some soft bookings at these locations.  Coronado is $89/night during this time.

Looks like there may be some more DVC conversions in the future, lol


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Also AKL is reported being available next weekend for $149/night!
> 
> It's undoubtedly one of the busiest month's now, yet there still seems to be some soft bookings at these locations.  Coronado is $89/night during this time.
> 
> Looks like there may be some more DVC conversions in the future, lol


If my room wasn’t already paid for I’d look into this to see if there was any availability at a mod or deluxe for wine and dine weekend.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Chip and Mrs. Potts dress 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/shop-new-...-beauty-and-the-beast-dress-available-online/


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> IMO a 5th cannabilizes the other parks. People only have so much time as it is. You add another park and people are spending less time at the other 4. I almost feel 4 is the perfect number. Less than that and there is still room for expansion. More than 4 and you could have some issues. Also if a recession happens (which it’s bound to happen eventually as it always does) people won’t be coming in droves to WDW.



The other parks NEED to be cannibalized if they care anything about guest satisfaction. I agree it doesn't make financial sense for Disney to build a 5th gate, but it would greatly improve the guest experience. If they were turning a profit in the 80s and 90s with half empty parks part of the year and without all the ridiculous upsells, hard ticket events, dessert parties, ect., then there is no reason to have the parks reaching such a high capacity today. I don't look forward to WDW will potentially look like after a generation of focusing only on maximizing profits on the once in a lifetimers they know will keep coming no matter what.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Mr. Toads Tsum Tsums now available
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/mr-toads-wild-ride-tsum-tsums-now-available-at-disney-parks/



Since I'm still bitter they tore this ride out, it really annoys me they try and profit off it this way. I don't buy these anyway, they aren't my thing, but I hate when Disney puts up Mr. Toad's merchandise...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Priceline Express has some incredible deals on Disney hotels right now. All Star Sports for as low as $59 a night.
> 
> https://twitter.com/lentesta/status/1054047139611992066?s=21


 
How does Priceline express work?  Do you get to pick your hotel or just be told “it is a *** hotel” and you don’t know what it is - and it could be AKL or somewhere else?


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Since I'm still bitter they tore this ride out, it really annoys me they try and profit off it this way. I don't buy these anyway, they aren't my thing, but I hate when Disney puts up Mr. Toad's merchandise...


Well Disneyland does have it still.


----------



## YesterDark

TheMaxRebo said:


> How does Priceline express work?  Do you get to pick your hotel or just be told “it is a *** hotel” and you don’t know what it is - and it could be AKL or somewhere else?



Each offer has a resort description that sounds somewhat generic but remains consistent for each specific resort. People have puzzled out which is which.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> How does Priceline express work?  Do you get to pick your hotel or just be told “it is a *** hotel” and you don’t know what it is - and it could be AKL or somewhere else?


Len has a plug in running on his computer that tells him what resort it is. Usually by description and amenities you can tell if it’s Disney or not. Otherwise yeah you don’t know for sure what the name of the hotel is.


----------



## skier_pete

BREAKING! They are painting the facade at the IG gondola station today!


----------



## dlavender

YesterDark said:


> Each offer has a resort description that sounds somewhat generic but remains consistent for each specific resort. People have puzzled out which is which.



There's also websites out there that help to figure out which is which


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> BREAKING! They are painting the facade at the IG gondola station today! View attachment 360105


You could be a Disney blogger!


----------



## STLstone

********** said:


> BREAKING! They are painting the facade at the IG gondola station today! View attachment 360105


Yeah, but "will the gondolas have air conditioning???"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

YesterDark said:


> Each offer has a resort description that sounds somewhat generic but remains consistent for each specific resort. People have puzzled out which is which.





rteetz said:


> Len has a plug in running on his computer that tells him what resort it is. Usually by description and amenities you can tell if it’s Disney or not. Otherwise yeah you don’t know for sure what the name of the hotel is.



ah, ok, so while they won't give you the exact name there are more resort specific details vs just a bucket of hotels it could be that you agree to be placed in, got it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

STLstone said:


> Yeah, but "will the gondolas have air conditioning???"



part of me hopes they refer to the first part of the queue as the "Antechamber" and tell people to move into/out of the "AC" just to mess with people


----------



## adam.adbe

TheMaxRebo said:


> ah, ok, so while they won't give you the exact name there are more resort specific details vs just a bucket of hotels it could be that you agree to be placed in, got it



There's a thread elsewhere on Dis where people try to keep track of the likely resort for a given description.  They used to be fairly obviously "this Jazzy themed resort" for Riverside/FQ, but seem to have gotten a little more cagey of late.  You can still usually work it out though.  Sometimes the page also shows a "hurry, someone just got a great deal of The Swan" message, which is kind of a honking big clue.

In general, it's pretty easy to game, which no-one really cares about as this is just a way for hotels to move rooms, without having to adjust corporate rates.  I booked blind for stop-over nights in LAX, and both times I could easily guess what hotel I was going to get, before hitting the book-it button.


----------



## sachilles

Back from a quick 4 day trip to wdw, first without our son in the group. Also first visit to Food and Wine. It was a bit warm.

I'm sure it wasn't the busiest it's every been, but I'd be curious to see what the crowd levels were for Saturday. Gorgeous warm weather. I now know what folks complain about when they say there is a lot of drunkenness going on. Mind you it wasn't a frat party, but certainly more than I've come to expect there. Didn't really notice it on Thursday, Friday or Sunday like that. Not anything to dissuade me from going to Food and wine again, but I'd certainly think hard about whether I want to be there on a Saturday. Made for great people watching. The team drinking shirts were plentiful.

I will say Guardians is big. However, Test track and the building behind Canada (Centennial) are just as big in the skyline. I also found it funny, that for as much as we discuss seeing big new buildings in the skyline ruining the theme of an area, it's been a problem from the get go. I had tuned out that you can see the Contemporary resort while sitting/standing anywhere near the river boat station in Frontierland looking back through Liberty Square. The more I looked around, the more I could see. Long story short, Guardians will be tuned out before long.
Also noticed the area buy the solar panels just off the epcot monorail route was actively being worked on for what looks like rain water retention etc(just like the permits). Didn't see much else to indicate anything might be underway for a hotel in that general area.

Spent some time at Disney Springs on a Thursday. That area has developed nicely now, and doesn't feel like a construction zone. We really enjoyed our time down there. Seemed to be a good crowd of people supporting all the shops.

Also our first stay at the Swan, and first time in the epcot resort area. The swan and dolphin are ugly on the outside, but was pleasantly surprised otherwise. Room was good, housekeeping very good(towel animals everyday too), overall staff attentiveness was very good. I now understand their loyal following. The location is great, especially with Food and Wine.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

new commemorative pins available for completed Disney Play App quests ... for purchase at a price of $14.99

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/play-disney-parks-app-offering-pins-for-completed-quests/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Limited-Time Mickey Dessert by Chef Pierre Hermé Coming to Disneyland Paris


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Fire Alarm Test to Take Place at Disney's Polynesian Village Resort on Oct. 23


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Designs Introduced for the Disney Vacation Club Van Fleet


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> new commemorative pins available for completed Disney Play App quests ... for purchase at a price of $14.99
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/play-disney-parks-app-offering-pins-for-completed-quests/


I would really like to get these if the games for these attractions were able to be played by 1 person. Whenever I tried to play the games at most of the attractions on the app, I wasn't able to do them since I'm a solo traveler. This app is built more for families than single travelers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would really like to get these if the games for these attractions were able to be played by 1 person. Whenever I tried to play the games at most of the attractions on the app, I wasn't able to do them since I'm a solo traveler. This app is built more for families than single travelers.



we used them a few times and definitely was something to help keep my kids busy and something for us to do together while waiting in line


----------



## scrappinginontario

STLstone said:


> Yeah, but "will the gondolas have air conditioning???"


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> You could be a Disney blogger!


Well, some website will post this as big news. Just remember you heard it here first.


----------



## writerguyfl

adam.adbe said:


> There's a thread elsewhere on Dis where people try to keep track of the likely resort for a given description.  They used to be fairly obviously "this Jazzy themed resort" for Riverside/FQ, but seem to have gotten a little more cagey of late.  You can still usually work it out though.  Sometimes the page also shows a "*hurry, someone just got a great deal of The Swan*" message, which is kind of a honking big clue.
> 
> In general, it's pretty easy to game, which no-one really cares about as this is just a way for hotels to move rooms, without having to adjust corporate rates.  I booked blind for stop-over nights in LAX, and both times I could easily guess what hotel I was going to get, before hitting the book-it button.



Those "Someone recently got..." messages should be taken with lots of salt grains.  Here's an example why:





The "Someone recently got" message is about Hyatt Place Orlando Lake Buena.  But, that's definitively not the hotel being offered here.  The Hyatt Place doesn't have 1, 2, or 3 bedroom villas.  (The 3 bedrooms show up lower on the list.  I cropped them out to save space.)

That said, you are correct that there can be clues to help divine the property.  What's particularly helpful in the Orlando area are the amounts for resort fees.  Those are required to be shown in total price.  For example, the property above has a $12/night fee.  (That's another clue why this isn't the Hyatt Place, as that hotel doesn't have a resort fee.)


----------



## rteetz




----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Special look at Mary Poppins Returns!*


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Special look at Mary Poppins Returns!*


More of the music in that video. I am getting more excited for this film.


----------



## scrappinginontario

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Special look at Mary Poppins Returns!*


Cannot wait!!!  Have not been this excited for a movie in a very long time!!!


----------



## mikeamizzle

STLstone said:


> Yeah, but "will the gondolas have air conditioning???"



Enough with the snark - you already got your shot in a couple pages ago.

You would think some of you spent your own paychecks to build this stupid thing with the defense force it has.


----------



## danikoski

mikeamizzle said:


> Enough with the snark - you already got your shot in a couple pages ago.
> 
> You would think some of you spent your own paychecks to build this stupid thing with the defense force it has.



I'm a proponent of looking at facts, and because of that, I end up defending the gondola quite a bit. I may not trust Disney to always make the wisest decisions when it comes to guest relations, but I have quite a bit of trust in Doppelmayr. They know how to build gondolas and cable cars. It's their thing. And they do it all over the world, including in climates similar to or worse than Orlando's. They also want this thing to succeed because they want more big contracts like this, especially in North America. They want to prove these work as a mass transit system beyond ski resorts. So when I see people attack the project for not having AC, and dismiss it for reasons that aren't based in fact, well it annoys me because of facts. So I defend it.
Personally, I've walked across the scorching pavement of Epcot from the back of WS to the farthest resort bus pick up, then stood and waited for a bloody bus for 20 minutes, then stood on said bus back to the resort with a bus full of my new closest, sweaty friends. I'm betting that the Skyliner is a significant improvement over that. I'm also betting I can take it from the IG to HS and catch a bus back to my resort at HS, if I'm on that side of WS, possibly quicker and with less walking then walking to the busses at the front of Epcot. Once again, I consider that an improvement. So all and all, I'm looking forward to using these.

Edit: More information on the Skyliner can be found at the link below, including the regular discussion of no AC.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...-system-read-post-1-updated-10-12-18.3578988/


----------



## Tigger's ally

mikeamizzle said:


> Enough with the snark - you already got your shot in a couple pages ago.
> 
> You would think some of you spent your own paychecks to build this stupid thing with the defense force it has.



Wow, maybe I am a crazy old pirate, but I sure didn't see it as snark.  People make jokes.  That's how I took it.  So it is a joke that is somewhat old to those of us that have been on here all this time, but some aren't on here as much.  It is what it is.

And, now I happen to think that you spent your own paycheck to build this the way you defend it.   Arghh.


----------



## cranbiz

mikeamizzle said:


> Enough with the snark - you already got your shot in a couple pages ago.
> 
> You would think some of you spent your own paychecks to build this stupid thing with the defense force it has.



Lighten up, Francis. It was a joke. At least in my mind and in the minds of others.


----------



## tlmadden73

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Special look at Mary Poppins Returns!*


I saw this last night on DWTS's "Disney night". The movie just looks "fun".
Speaking of DWTS -- never watched the show, but I found "Disney night" pretty entertaining. I don't think I could watch it every week though. 
Obviously a blatant cross-promotion event, but hey .. it got me watching.


----------



## mikeamizzle

Sorry for coming off harsh - carry on - I admit defeat. And thanks to those that did provide some good feedback and info!


----------



## piglet1979

I can't wait to see the Mary Poppins Returns.  I be going by myself as the rest of my family could careless about Mary Poppins.  My husband hasn't even watched the original.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Special look at Mary Poppins Returns!*



Her singing fits pretty well, so good job at that

Still think the part I am most excited about is the animation sequences


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Hand-painted Detail Work Begins on Disney Skyliner Station at Epcot; Final Support Column Arrives Overnight

Just for you @**********


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Orlando Adds Steamer-Trunk Bars to Select Loews Hotels


----------



## rteetz

*News*

rag & bone x Disney Mickey Mouse Collection


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney and Ziploc Seal Deal for “The Nutcracker and the Four Realms” Holiday Promotion


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tables in Wonderland Adds New Interactive Cooking Experience Event for 2019


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney and Ziploc Seal Deal for “The Nutcracker and the Four Realms” Holiday Promotion



my first thought was this seemed like a silly promotion - but I guess for things like cookie exchanges and other holiday related give giving and just season containers it fits


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Concrete work in hub area of Hollywood Studios 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...r-stage-area-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Kylo Ren joke nixed from Ralph Breaks the Internet:

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/kylo-ren-joke-gets-deleted-from-ralph-breaks-the-internet/


I can see why - but would have been funny to include something about him


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Kylo Ren joke nixed from Ralph Breaks the Internet:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/kylo-ren-joke-gets-deleted-from-ralph-breaks-the-internet/
> 
> 
> I can see why - but would have been funny to include something about him



I think it's a little sad that LucasFilm nixed it. Star Wars is kind of a history of daddy issues. It's not exactly a joke trope that would be new or unique.


----------



## Mika02

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Tables in Wonderland Adds New Interactive Cooking Experience Event for 2019



I don't come back to Disney til April I so would do this.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Am I the only one who is hoping for a surprise, secret cameo by Julie Andrews in Mary Poppins Returns?  Have heard that she is not in it but still dreaming they surprise us somehow!

Love Dick Van Dyke!  So happy he will be in it!


----------



## crazy4wdw

scrappinginontario said:


> Am I the only one who is hoping for a surprise, secret cameo by Julie Andrews in Mary Poppins Returns?


Yes, that would cool!  Even if her appearance is just for a few seconds!


----------



## BigRed98

scrappinginontario said:


> Am I the only one who is hoping for a surprise, secret cameo by Julie Andrews in Mary Poppins Returns?  Have heard that she is not in it but still dreaming they surprise us somehow!
> 
> Love Dick Van Dyke!  So happy he will be in it!



Even if she isn't in the actual movie they can make a post credit scene where she's in it similar to Christopher Robin with 



Spoiler



Richard Sherman


----------



## Lesley Wake

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I would really like to get these if the games for these attractions were able to be played by 1 person. Whenever I tried to play the games at most of the attractions on the app, I wasn't able to do them since I'm a solo traveler. This app is built more for families than single travelers.


You can play them alone. You just need to create a second player (I just labeled it Ghost) and you end up playing as both people. The games don't go head-to-head, instead have you pass the phone to the next person. When you are alone, you just don't need to pass the phone!


----------



## siren0119

scrappinginontario said:


> Am I the only one who is hoping for a surprise, secret cameo by Julie Andrews in Mary Poppins Returns?  Have heard that she is not in it but still dreaming they surprise us somehow!
> 
> Love Dick Van Dyke!  So happy he will be in it!



given Lin Manuel Miranda's penchant for happy surprises, it wouldn't be out of the realm of possiblity!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lesley Wake said:


> You can play them alone. You just need to create a second player (I just labeled it Ghost) and you end up playing as both people. The games don't go head-to-head, instead have you pass the phone to the next person. When you are alone, you just don't need to pass the phone!


----------



## Lesley Wake

TheMaxRebo said:


>


Story of my life!


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Kylo Ren joke nixed from Ralph Breaks the Internet:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/kylo-ren-joke-gets-deleted-from-ralph-breaks-the-internet/
> 
> 
> I can see why - but would have been funny to include something about him



Sad thing is with this even Disney knows/admits theres no "villain" left in Star Wars. At least none title deserving.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

BREAKING: Full Attraction, Restaurant, & Store Lineup Revealed for MARVEL Super Hero Land at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Seven Things To Eat Before Halloween Time “Rests in Peace” at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: New Ralph Breaks The Internet Items Include Comical Disney Princess Clothes


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> BREAKING: Full Attraction, Restaurant, & Store Lineup Revealed for MARVEL Super Hero Land at Disneyland Resort



If this is true, it’s interesting that they would make an attraction with a similar style to Toy Story Mania when there both in the same park.


----------



## The Pho

BigRed98 said:


> If this is true, it’s interesting that they would make an attraction with a similar style to Toy Story Mania when there both in the same park.


Hopefully it's different enough to not feel like the same ride.  Not what I was expecting at all for the Spider-Man ride.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Hopefully it's different enough to not feel like the same ride.  Not what I was expecting at all for the Spider-Man ride.


Yeah me either.


----------



## Lee Matthews

The Pho said:


> Hopefully it's different enough to not feel like the same ride.  Not what I was expecting at all for the Spider-Man ride.



It's very lazy if true


----------



## TomServo27

Don’t know much about Orlando Weekly but they are saying they have sources saying there is going to be a Indiana Jones land in DHS. 

https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...-a-home-at-disneys-hollywood-studios?fbclid=X


----------



## The Pho

Seeing multiple reports of a Pirates of the Carribean film reboot now in the works with the Deadpool writers.  Which suggest that Pirates 6 may not be happening now.  Looks like Deadline was the first to report the story.

https://deadline.com/2018/10/pirate...tt-reese-paul-wernick-johnny-depp-1202488160/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Seeing multiple reports of a Pirates of the Carribean film reboot now in the works with the Deadpool writers.  Which suggest that Pirates 6 may not be happening now.  Looks like Deadline was the first to report the story.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2018/10/pirate...tt-reese-paul-wernick-johnny-depp-1202488160/



Honestly, I think a different take of tales in that “world” or “universe” is probably a better idea than part 6


----------



## rteetz

TomServo27 said:


> Don’t know much about Orlando Weekly but they are saying they have sources saying there is going to be a Indiana Jones land in DHS.
> 
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...-a-home-at-disneys-hollywood-studios?fbclid=X


Being discussed on the rumor tracking thread. Much of it comes from wdwmagic.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Work has begun on World Showcase lagoon

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...agoon-upgrades-for-illuminations-replacement/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ed Catmull Pixar Co-founder and Animation Head is retiring next year 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/a...-retire-1154569#click=https://t.co/R01QGuWevo


----------



## Joben

Illuminations is still going on during this?



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Work has begun on World Showcase lagoon
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...agoon-upgrades-for-illuminations-replacement/



Especially over F&W race weekend, Right?


----------



## rteetz

Joben said:


> Illuminations is still going on during this?
> 
> 
> 
> Especially over F&W race weekend, Right?


Yes the show is still going on.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Concrete work in hub area of Hollywood Studios
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...r-stage-area-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


Wow, that concrete is definitely over designed. Has about as much RE as a bridge deck and about the same thickness as an interstate. As a comparison, interstate roadways on grade typically of no RE.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Wow, that concrete is definitely over designed. Has about as much RE as a bridge deck and about the same thickness as an interstate. As a comparison, interstate roadways on grade typically of no RE.


This concrete does have to hold the mobile stages on top of it. So it does see some load wear.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

HHN Hollywood Extends to Nov. 4 and adds Daytime Lights On Tour of “Stranger Things”


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

scrappinginontario said:


> Am I the only one who is hoping for a surprise, secret cameo by Julie Andrews in Mary Poppins Returns?  Have heard that she is not in it but still dreaming they surprise us somehow!   Love Dick Van Dyke!  So happy he will be in it!



No - you are not alone!  I'm REALLY hoping for this, too.  She could be Mrs. Banks or something.  So glad Dick Van Dyke is there, but it'd be awesome to see them in a scene together with nice WINK to the camera.


----------



## Iowamomof4

*RUMOR*

DAH expanding to other parks? Someone (@Elsaspiritanimal ) posted this on the DAH thread and I wanted to share it here.

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/rumor...anding-to-more-walt-disney-world-theme-parks/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Overnight Rehearsals Scheduled to Take Place at Magic Kingdom Oct. 27- Nov. 7


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Grilled Chicken Salad Now Available at Restaurantosaurus at Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disney’s Animal Kingdom 10/24/18 (Goodbye Planet Watch, New Merchandise, Everest Refurb, DINOSAUR Updates, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz




----------



## The Pho

Iowamomof4 said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> DAH expanding to other parks? Someone (@Elsaspiritanimal ) posted this on the DAH thread and I wanted to share it here.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/rumor...anding-to-more-walt-disney-world-theme-parks/



Not surprising but I am curious how popular these ones will be.  I see it being popular for Pandora but what about the rest of the park that already is usually walk on late afternoon/ early evening.

For Studios I see it actually being worth it for the whole park, and once Star Wars opens, it'll be great.   But I think this suggests that we may not get the Magic Hour benefit that was offered for Pandora with Star Wars, with hours every night since they can sell it instead.  Hopefully they have a mix and not just paid "limited" access nightly


----------



## tlmadden73

Iowamomof4 said:


> *RUMOR*
> 
> DAH expanding to other parks? Someone (@Elsaspiritanimal ) posted this on the DAH thread and I wanted to share it here.
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/rumor...anding-to-more-walt-disney-world-theme-parks/


I've been saying this for a year or so now ---

They will have a DAH and EMM in EVERY park soon. Maybe even by the end of next year.   It would be silly not to at this point with how popular they are.  And once they do that, you'll see EMH go away. (Why give away for free what people are willing to pay for). I mean there are two EMM's for DHS every week -- yet only ONE EMH. Pretty telling.

Whether the replace that resort-only perk with something --- only time will tell. Frankly they probably don't need to with how people flock to Disney.

This is just another way to "monetize" Fast Passes. The events essentially (if they keep it limited) give you little wait access to some of the most popular rides. All for practically the price of another ticket (or more).


----------



## scrappinginontario

The sad thing is, as others have expressed, Disney no longer offers open to close days many days.  People are willing to pay for 'extra magic' both in the mornings and evenings so basically Disney is doubling their cash without adding many hours.

Our family is going in December and over 6 days that we are there, the MK is closing early 3 of those nights and another night is offering Evening Extra Magic.  What it does is cause us to plan carefully if we want to enjoy the fireworks as they are offered only 3/6 nights.

The good thing is that historically I've found that the MK is quieter during the day on party nights so since we have PHs due to FD offer, we will visit MK on party days then go elsewhere.  On non-party days we'll go to another park then bounce to the MK for the fireworks.

It takes planning but is doable.  More and more people are willing to pay to go before/after hours so it's just one more thing to plan into our touring plans!


----------



## jlundeen

I agree with everyone about the after hours ticketed events...  It would be great to take advantage of that, but you shouldn't HAVE to do that in order to enjoy MK at night.  From end of August through the end of the year - 4+ months - 1/3 of the year - between the Halloween Parties and Christmas Parties, there are only 3 nights every week available to folks staying in on-site properties, and one of those is not available to off-site guests.  Hard to plan evenings when the other parks typically close in the 8-9 PM time frame with only one Epcot and one MK night for EMH....  I'm a obsessive planner, but this is kinda of like putting a puzzle together with pieces missing.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Grand reopening of World of Disney this Saturday 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...g-with-purchase-at-world-of-disney-on-oct-27/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
First look at costumes for Move It Shake It Mousekedance It 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...dance-it!-street-party-character-costumes.htm


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Grand reopening of World of Disney this Saturday
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...g-with-purchase-at-world-of-disney-on-oct-27/


I am curious to what this "all new magic that has been added" is.  Looking forward to the new look. 
While I liked the old store's sculptures in the ceiling, the store as a whole was a bit crowded and didn't flow well. Once they got rid of the 'themed' rooms (a room for housewares, a room for jewelery, etc.) the room concept in there just made it hard to get around (and easy to lose sight of your kids).


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> I am curious to what this "all new magic that has been added" is.  Looking forward to the new look.
> While I liked the old store's sculptures in the ceiling, the store as a whole was a bit crowded and didn't flow well. Once they got rid of the 'themed' rooms (a room for housewares, a room for jewelery, etc.) the room concept in there just made it hard to get around (and easy to lose sight of your kids).


It’s themed to an old bus depot now as part of Disney springs. It has inspiration from Disney animators and has wall projections.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> It’s themed to an old bus depot now



Truly magical


Haha sorry I had to.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> It’s themed to an old bus depot now as part of Disney springs. It has inspiration from Disney animators and has wall projections.


I really like how Disney Springs stores/restaurants are old part of this old "fictional" town. Is there anywhere (on-site) that explains the "history" of this old town?

Any rumors on Disney requiring Lego Store and T-Rex to fit into that theme/ They technically aren't part of the "Town Center" area, but since World of Disney now has Disney Springs architecture, I wonder how much it will spread into the Marketplace. 

I can't ever see the West Side changing to that quaint architecture (thanks to the gigantic (some may say ugly) NBA Experience)


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> I really like how Disney Springs stores/restaurants are old part of this old "fictional" town. Is there anywhere (on-site) that explains the "history" of this old town?
> 
> Any rumors on Disney requiring Lego Store and T-Rex to fit into that theme/ They technically aren't part of the "Town Center" area, but since World of Disney now has Disney Springs architecture, I wonder how much it will spread into the Marketplace.
> 
> I can't ever see the West Side changing to that quaint architecture (thanks to the gigantic (some may say ugly) NBA Experience)


Lego got a paint job to fit in better.


----------



## rteetz

Reports on twitter are saying John Williams has been hospitalized in London.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Reports on twitter are saying John Williams has been hospitalized in London.


Oh man.   Seriously hope he gets better.  I saw him conduct a few months ago and he was awesome.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: All-New “Taste of Oaxaca” Menu Continues Outstanding Seasonal Offerings at Frontera Cocina


----------



## TomServo27

Looks like episode 9 is not going to have too much competition. 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottm...r-star-wars-episode-ix-just-got-brighter/amp/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TomServo27 said:


> Looks like episode 9 is not going to have too much competition.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottm...r-star-wars-episode-ix-just-got-brighter/amp/



Never heard of Death on the Nile before this article.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Muppet Vision 3D Now Operating With Reduced Hours Daily at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## SaharanTea

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Muppet Vision 3D Now Operating With Reduced Hours Daily at Disney’s Hollywood Studios



The cutting and monetizing has no end.


----------



## tlmadden73

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Muppet Vision 3D Now Operating With Reduced Hours Daily at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


Wow. 

So is this the future? Instead of refurbing/replacing a dated and unpopular attraction (unpopular because it is .. well .. dated), they just cut the hours on it or (like they did with Stitch and Planet Watch)? 

So between this and Pizza Rizzos, just shut down Muppets Courtyard. I mean .. I get it .. until SWGE opens not many people will probably even GO to that dead-end corner of the park. (The only reason I will on my next trip is to check out the Grand Avenue entrance to Galaxy's Edge to peek at the construction). But cutting an attractions hours?   I get not running a snack shop or something during slow times .. but an entire attraction opens late and closes 3 hours early? eesh. 

This in a park that (despite TSL) is still VERY light on attractions. 

What's next?


----------



## mikeamizzle

this is depressing regarding Muppet-vision 3-D... I think I bought the only muppets t-shirt in the gift shop there this past July, thankfully before they take those away too..

The Muppets deserve more love, thankfully they have the liberty square show still (which I also love, give me more muppets please).


----------



## Ambehnke

mikeamizzle said:


> this is depressing regarding Muppet-vision 3-D... I think I bought the only muppets t-shirt in the gift shop there this past July, thankfully before they take those away too..
> 
> The Muppets deserve more love, thankfully they have the liberty square show still (which I also love, give me more muppets please).


My kids (4 & 6) are looking forward to Muppets when we go in Jan so hopefully we can still make time for it. I was hoping the muppets would get more love now that Muppet babies are huge with my kids but seems like it’s the opposite.


----------



## mikeamizzle

I'm really glad the rebooted Muppet babies seems to be doing well, hopefully this young generation will grow up to love the muppets too (like I did with the original Muppet babies and the Muppet Show). Hopefully Disney takes note as well.


----------



## Keels

tlmadden73 said:


> Wow.
> 
> So is this the future? Instead of refurbing/replacing a dated and unpopular attraction (unpopular because it is .. well .. dated), they just cut the hours on it or (like they did with Stitch and Planet Watch)?
> 
> So between this and Pizza Rizzos, just shut down Muppets Courtyard. I mean .. I get it .. until SWGE opens not many people will probably even GO to that dead-end corner of the park. (The only reason I will on my next trip is to check out the Grand Avenue entrance to Galaxy's Edge to peek at the construction). But cutting an attractions hours?   I get not running a snack shop or something during slow times .. but an entire attraction opens late and closes 3 hours early? eesh.
> 
> *This in a park that (despite TSL) is still VERY light on attractions.*
> 
> What's next?



But even then - these attractions can count how many people pass through, and it obviously isn't even enough to warrant not only the staffing the attraction requires but all the associated overhead costs.

This is more of an indictment of the current interest in aged Muppets attraction than the lack of "attractions" currently at DHS.

If nobody is going, why should they keep throwing good money after bad on it?


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> But even then - these attractions can count how many people pass through, and it obviously isn't even enough to warrant not only the staffing the attraction requires but all the associated overhead costs.
> 
> This is more of an indictment of the current interest in aged Muppets attraction than the lack of "attractions" currently at DHS.
> 
> If nobody is going, why should they keep throwing good money after bad on it?


True although I still believe Toy Story hasn't raised crowds at DHS much just spread out the crowds. I believe the masses are holding out for Star Wars and construction being complete.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Truly magical
> 
> Haha sorry I had to.



Does it smell like peeThat would be authentic for a bus depot


----------



## Keels

I'll add this - in defense of Disney - the labor force in the greater Orlando area is not large enough to support the staffing needs of Disney, Universal, SeaWorld, LegoLand, all the hotels and restaurants ... and that doesn't even touch what's needed for the convention center and its peripherals. There just isn't, especially at the minimum-wage level pay-grade that these tourism entities offer.

Sure, we'd all love to work for Disney because of the "perks" and "we get to work at Disney!", but you still have to make a living wage and that's hard to do with how they pay employees. Disney supplants their staffing deficit with College Program - which they've been doing moreso than normal and has definitely caused a drop-off in customer service and knowledge/experience. You just have to look at the constant bonuses for in-need positions (housekeeping, custodial, line cook, transportation) to see that they're desperate for long-term qualified employees in these areas.

People are complaining over reduced hours of rides that clearly NOBODY goes on (Muppets, Figment, Pixar Shorts, Seas, etc.) or seasonal operation of restaurants that NOBODY goes to (PizzaRizzo) - but it's either take the hours piecemeal and reallocate the workforce to keep the parks running at expected hours or you go to every park being open 10-6 regardless of day of week or season of the year. Fireworks, night shows and parades only on the weekends. Drastic measures to accommodate staffing availability like that.

Disney got away with using cheap labor (ie. CP) for so long, and now they're having to pay the price in standards drop-offs and now they're losing qualified service-industry people to places outside the resort where they are able to make money instead of losing tips and tables for people just coming in for a cupcake at what should've been a $150-plus meal for that server.

I think people need to prepare themselves for more of this once Star Wars Land opens - not only the people that need to be available for the new offerings, but also to run PAC and other operations-sided roles to help with people waiting to get in to Star Wars Land, etc.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I'll add this - in defense of Disney - the labor force in the greater Orlando area is not large enough to support the staffing needs of Disney, Universal, SeaWorld, LegoLand, all the hotels and restaurants ... and that doesn't even touch what's needed for the convention center and its peripherals. There just isn't, especially at the minimum-wage level pay-grade that these tourism entities offer.
> 
> Sure, we'd all love to work for Disney because of the "perks" and "we get to work at Disney!", but you still have to make a living wage and that's hard to do with how they pay employees. Disney supplants their staffing deficit with College Program - which they've been doing moreso than normal and has definitely caused a drop-off in customer service and knowledge/experience. You just have to look at the constant bonuses for in-need positions (housekeeping, custodial, line cook, transportation) to see that they're desperate for long-term qualified employees in these areas.
> 
> People are complaining over reduced hours of rides that clearly NOBODY goes on (Muppets, Figment, Pixar Shorts, Seas, etc.) or seasonal operation of restaurants that NOBODY goes to (PizzaRizzo) - but it's either take the hours piecemeal and reallocate the workforce to keep the parks running at expected hours or you go to every park being open 10-6 regardless of day of week or season of the year. Fireworks, night shows and parades only on the weekends. Drastic measures to accommodate staffing availability like that.
> 
> Disney got away with using cheap labor (ie. CP) for so long, and now they're having to pay the price in standards drop-offs and now they're losing qualified service-industry people to places outside the resort where they are able to make money instead of losing tips and tables for people just coming in for a cupcake at what should've been a $150-plus meal for that server.
> 
> I think people need to prepare themselves for more of this once Star Wars Land opens - not only the people that need to be available for the new offerings, but also to run PAC and other operations-sided roles to help with people waiting to get in to Star Wars Land, etc.


I agree up until the last point. I think Star Wars will force them to open things back up. Meaning PizzeRizzo will be open regularly again once Star Wars is open and MuppetVision will be open full hours again. There will just be so many people that they need it.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Muppet Vision 3D Now Operating With Reduced Hours Daily at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


This one actually makes sense to me. 

Anybody who was seeing this before 10am probably had a pretty crumby touring plan so Disney did them a favor, lol!  Go do something that will save you time later. 

Not being open after 6pm could cause slight frustration but I can’t imagine that missing it for those last 2-3 hours is a “day-ruiner”. On most (all??) days the show certainly seems to have sufficient capacity to ensure that anybody who wants to see it can see it in that 8 hour window.


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> I've been saying this for a year or so now ---
> 
> They will have a DAH and EMM in EVERY park soon. Maybe even by the end of next year.   It would be silly not to at this point with how popular they are.  And once they do that, you'll see EMH go away. (Why give away for free what people are willing to pay for). I mean there are two EMM's for DHS every week -- yet only ONE EMH. Pretty telling.
> 
> Whether the replace that resort-only perk with something --- only time will tell. Frankly they probably don't need to with how people flock to Disney.
> 
> This is just another way to "monetize" Fast Passes. The events essentially (if they keep it limited) give you little wait access to some of the most popular rides. All for practically the price of another ticket (or more).



I agree with what you say, except for getting rid of EMH. Just because one morning a week is EMH won't take away from them doing paid ones 2 or 3 mornings a week. They risk too much taking that away as a hotel perk. If on site resorts have zero advantage, more people will go off-site.


----------



## bookbabe626

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Muppet Vision 3D Now Operating With Reduced Hours Daily at Disney’s Hollywood Studios



I expected this, since for our December trip the CM at DSS wasn't able to get us a CL FP for Muppets in the late afternoon/evening at all...and there's no way Muppets was completely booked up at 90 days out...  

(And yes, I know you don't need a FP for this, but we had one leftover and needed to use it on something short - I don't do RRC and DH doesn't do ToT, and we wanted something close to our dinner ADR at Sci-Fi.  Ended up with Star Tours instead, so at least that's still open...for now...)


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> I agree with what you say, except for getting rid of EMH. Just because one morning a week is EMH won't take away from them doing paid ones 2 or 3 mornings a week. They risk too much taking that away as a hotel perk. If on site resorts have zero advantage, more people will go off-site.


I think at this point -- the main reason people (like us on the boards) stay on-site is the 60-day fast passes and transportation. Take away EMH and I know I would probably still stay on-site. Probably what mainly will determine me to stay on or offsite? Cost. I'm willing to pay a little extra to be in a Disney hotel .. just because, but EMH has little to do with that.  

For first time guests. People want to stay on-site simply because "it's a Disney hotel". My sister is going to Disney for the first time and without really looking at prices or even knowing what the on-site perks just wanted to stay at a "Disney hotel".


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> True although I still believe Toy Story hasn't raised crowds at DHS much just spread out the crowds. I believe the masses are holding out for Star Wars and construction being complete.


That seems to be the case for sure if they are willing to close an attraction early -- in a park that still has few attractions and little room to spread out. 

I mean after 6, what do you have to do at that park if you've done the 5 rides already? Most of the outdoor shows are closed by then as well. I mean, "winter" hours is nothing new in amusement parks -- neither is closing some attractions early. 

All in all .. it probably won't hurt anyone's plans (obviously people weren't going to that corner of the park after TSL opened), but for us who watch the news, it just feels like another cut after just raising ticket prices (again).


----------



## Iowamomof4

We will stay on site as long as Magical Express gets us there and takes us back to the airport. If we start having to rent a car or figure out our own transportation, that'll probably be my tipping point toward either not going or looking more closely at off-site hotels. Transportation is the main reason (with ride variety being a close second) we haven't checked out Universal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I think at this point -- the main reason people (like us on the boards) stay on-site is the 60-day fast passes and transportation. Take away EMH and I know I would probably still stay on-site. Probably what mainly will determine me to stay on or offsite? Cost. I'm willing to pay a little extra to be in a Disney hotel .. just because, but EMH has little to do with that.
> 
> For first time guests. People want to stay on-site simply because "it's a Disney hotel". My sister is going to Disney for the first time and without really looking at prices or even knowing what the on-site perks just wanted to stay at a "Disney hotel".



Whenever I see a post ina Facebook Disney group about “onsite or off?” - the most common response for emwhynpeople start onsite seems to be “to be in the Disney bubble”.  So yeah, I don’t think EMH going away would turn a ton of people off

Now for some it could be just another straw that will eventually break the camel’s back (pay for parking being another recent straw) but I don’t think it would be a killer for most


----------



## Roxyfire

Iowamomof4 said:


> We will stay on site as long as Magical Express gets us there and takes us back to the airport. If we start having to rent a car or figure out our own transportation, that'll probably be my tipping point toward either not going or looking more closely at off-site hotels. Transportation is the main reason (with ride variety being a close second) we haven't checked out Universal.



I think now with ride share services, and honestly the quality of the on-site Universal hotels, there's no way I'd skip Universal unless we were on a very quick trip. But I can say that being a group of 2 vs having a larger family.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Roxyfire said:


> I think now with ride share services, and honestly the quality of the on-site Universal hotels, there's no way I'd skip Universal unless we were on a very quick trip. But I can say that being a group of 2 vs having a larger family.



We are a family of 5 which often pushes us off site due to wanting more space - but the new Endless Summer resort Universal is building, which will have a lot of family suites, will be very interesting to us


----------



## jknezek

Since we are campers, staying at Fort Wilderness just makes too much sense. Sure, it's close to twice as much as other campgrounds in the area, but not having to drag a car down, or rent a car, plus not paying for parking which covers a lot of the difference in campground costs, is much too appealing. That being said, the construction on the new DVC is just going to put a hold on us going for a few years anyway and we will see what effect it has on The Fort in the end. But yeah, not pulling a car behind the motor home? Big savings in gas and stress and more than a fair trade off for the occasional moderate wait for a bus.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Keels said:


> I'll add this - in defense of Disney - the labor force in the greater Orlando area is not large enough to support the staffing needs of Disney, Universal, SeaWorld, LegoLand, all the hotels and restaurants ... and that doesn't even touch what's needed for the convention center and its peripherals. There just isn't, especially at the minimum-wage level pay-grade that these tourism entities offer.
> 
> Sure, we'd all love to work for Disney because of the "perks" and "we get to work at Disney!", but you still have to make a living wage and that's hard to do with how they pay employees. Disney supplants their staffing deficit with College Program - which they've been doing moreso than normal and has definitely caused a drop-off in customer service and knowledge/experience. You just have to look at the constant bonuses for in-need positions (housekeeping, custodial, line cook, transportation) to see that they're desperate for long-term qualified employees in these areas.
> 
> People are complaining over reduced hours of rides that clearly NOBODY goes on (Muppets, Figment, Pixar Shorts, Seas, etc.) or seasonal operation of restaurants that NOBODY goes to (PizzaRizzo) - but it's either take the hours piecemeal and reallocate the workforce to keep the parks running at expected hours or you go to every park being open 10-6 regardless of day of week or season of the year. Fireworks, night shows and parades only on the weekends. Drastic measures to accommodate staffing availability like that.
> 
> Disney got away with using cheap labor (ie. CP) for so long, and now they're having to pay the price in standards drop-offs and now they're losing qualified service-industry people to places outside the resort where they are able to make money instead of losing tips and tables for people just coming in for a cupcake at what should've been a $150-plus meal for that server.
> 
> I think people need to prepare themselves for more of this once Star Wars Land opens - not only the people that need to be available for the new offerings, but also to run PAC and other operations-sided roles to help with people waiting to get in to Star Wars Land, etc.


  Please do not generalize with the term NOBODY.  Your family may choose not to attend attractions like Muppets, Figment, Pixar Shorts, Seas, etc. but many people including our family enjoy each of these attractions.  And we are SOMEBODYs, not NOBODYs.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Whenever I see a post ina Facebook Disney group about “onsite or off?” - the most common response for emwhynpeople start onsite seems to be “to be in the Disney bubble”.  So yeah, I don’t think EMH going away would turn a ton of people off
> 
> Now for some it could be just another straw that will eventually break the camel’s back (pay for parking being another recent straw) but I don’t think it would be a killer for most


Right .. just like the resort parking, Disney could announce EMH is going away (and replaced by an extra EMM or DAH!) and there will be a stink. There will be some "veterans" that choose to go off-site.  But Disney will weather that storm just like they've weathered all the price increases this year (increases in food prices, two ticket price increases, an addition of resort parking fee, two increases to the theme park fees.)

As long as Disney can replace the veterans that go elsewhere with NEW guests (who don't know what the prices and benefits USED to be), they won't really care. 
They are banking that SWGE and their other new attractions will attract more guests than leave. Simple as that. If they can do that AND cut costs -- they are going to do that (unfortunately for us repeat guests/fans). 

I have three family groups (my sister-in law's family, my cousin's family and my sister's family) that are going to go to Walt Disney World in the next 6 months. (one of the reasons my family chose to get an AP . .heh).  They don't know what old prices and perks were years ago. They just buy the package (with the dining plan, despite my suggestion otherwise), pay the price and go to have fun.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Roxyfire said:


> I think now with ride share services, and honestly the quality of the on-site Universal hotels, there's no way I'd skip Universal unless we were on a very quick trip. But I can say that being a group of 2 vs having a larger family.


Family of 6 here, and we'll have 7 in our traveling party in May. Yep, the bigger the group, the more challenging it is to figure out economical transportation. Frankly, I've never used Uber or Lyft and don't really care to. Before the Minnie-vans went up in price, I had hopes of trying that out on our next trip but the price jump took that off the table. Just sharing one data point of people who prefer on- vs. off-site. 

I suppose we ought to get back to discussion of news & rumors now before we start going round and round about this issue which often has a life of its own and no ending point.


----------



## Moliphino

tlmadden73 said:


> I think at this point -- the main reason people (like us on the boards) stay on-site is the 60-day fast passes and transportation. Take away EMH and I know I would probably still stay on-site. Probably what mainly will determine me to stay on or offsite? Cost. I'm willing to pay a little extra to be in a Disney hotel .. just because, but EMH has little to do with that.
> 
> For first time guests. People want to stay on-site simply because "it's a Disney hotel". My sister is going to Disney for the first time and without really looking at prices or even knowing what the on-site perks just wanted to stay at a "Disney hotel".



We're WDW regulars and when we were planning a DL trip a couple years ago my first instinct was that we totally had to stay at a Disney hotel. Then I looked at their prices and we went with my aunt's timeshare instead (<1 mile away). The extra magic hour at DCA would've been useful, but it wasn't necessary. No regrets. I think it helped that there really isn't a "bubble" there, so even onsite doesn't feel isolated from the outside world like at WDW.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Hollywood studios parking lot entrance opens Nov. 8th!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...transformation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1025180004A


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Hollywood studios parking lot entrance opens Nov. 8th!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...transformation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1025180004A



Is it just me, or does it look like Hollywood Studios will not be so easy to access for people who stay on-site and drive their own vehicles? For example, to get back to Pop Century, CBR, or AoA, you'd have to drive quite far out of the way when leaving DHS if I'm reading the map correctly.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Is it just me, or does it look like Hollywood Studios will not be so easy to access for people who stay on-site and drive their own vehicles? For example, to get back to Pop Century, CBR, or AoA, you'd have to drive quite far out of the way when leaving DHS if I'm reading the map correctly.


I think they are expecting people staying at those resorts to take the Skyliner.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

 Disney's BoardWalk Resort Update: Walking Around the "Showplace of the Shore" (PART 1)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Comcast NBCUniversal Supporting Hurricane Michael Relief Efforts in Florida


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Latest Progress on Pop Century/Art of Animation Resort Disney Skyliner Station, Supports Now Being Erected in Lake


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> I think they are expecting people staying at those resorts to take the Skyliner.



Too bad it won't be open by November 8. 

I would love it if we got a chance to ride it in May, but I know that's looking iffy at best.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Amorette’s Patisserie Introduces Orange Bird Mousse


----------



## HuskieJohn

tlmadden73 said:


> I think at this point -- the main reason people (like us on the boards) stay on-site is the 60-day fast passes and transportation. Take away EMH and I know I would probably still stay on-site. Probably what mainly will determine me to stay on or offsite? Cost. I'm willing to pay a little extra to be in a Disney hotel .. just because, but EMH has little to do with that.
> 
> For first time guests. People want to stay on-site simply because "it's a Disney hotel". My sister is going to Disney for the first time and without really looking at prices or even knowing what the on-site perks just wanted to stay at a "Disney hotel".




I agree we are onsite because of the 60 day FP+, Magic Express and the included onsite Transportation...not the EMH.

We actually plan around AVOIDING the park with the EMH because being from the Central Time Zone we are already waking up earlier than normal just for the regular park open and one hour earlier (or 45min) (eyeroll)) is not enjoyable.


----------



## only hope

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Muppet Vision 3D Now Operating With Reduced Hours Daily at Disney’s Hollywood Studios





tlmadden73 said:


> I mean after 6, what do you have to do at that park if you've done the 5 rides already? Most of the outdoor shows are closed by then as well. I mean, "winter" hours is nothing new in amusement parks -- neither is closing some attractions early.



Delayed opening until 10 makes sense. It’s silly to go to Muppets that early when wait times at rides are low(er). But the evening...what else is there to do? Shows are usually done and fastpasses may be very hard to come by that late in the day. For those who don’t wait in lines, that leaves walking around Walt Disney Presents and Launch Bay. The number of cutbacks is just ridiculous (along with the ridiculous price hikes). Universal isn’t cutting back operating hours/offerings, so it’s not an “industry standard.”


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Art of Animaton merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/photos-ne...o-arrives-at-disneys-art-of-animation-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Guardians building gets more colors 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...-to-guardians-of-the-galaxy-gravity-building/


----------



## Tiki Birdland

scrappinginontario said:


> And we are SOMEBODYs, not NOBODYs


Hear! Hear! Our family LOVES the muppets and we do the Muppet 3D every visit -- it's on our MUST DO list. We missed the fountain when we were there last visit. Glad it's back. Frankly, that corner was starting to feel like the Muppets Movie -- we lamented what it used to be. And, there were no T-Shirts when we were there. I hope they figure out how to make the Muppets more relevant to the crowds.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Latest Progress on Pop Century/Art of Animation Resort Disney Skyliner Station, Supports Now Being Erected in Lake



I know not everyone is a fan of the Skyliner - but I am really looking forward to riding, especially this part as you descend over the lake


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Guardians building gets more colors
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...-to-guardians-of-the-galaxy-gravity-building/



sorry if I missed it - but why is that part called the "gravity building"?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> sorry if I missed it - but why is that part called the "gravity building"?


I don't think there is a definite answer but that is its name. I would guess its because of the "g" feel the coaster would give you.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Food and Drink line-up for the 2018 Epcot International Festival of the Holidays


----------



## crazy4wdw

Food and beverage information released for this year's Epcot International Festival of the Holidays:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-international-festival-of-the-holidays-2018/


----------



## rteetz

*News* 

Game Day Gear Kiosk Closing October 28 at Disney Springs


----------



## kcajl

Iowamomof4 said:


> Is it just me, or does it look like Hollywood Studios will not be so easy to access for people who stay on-site and drive their own vehicles? For example, to get back to Pop Century, CBR, or AoA, you'd have to drive quite far out of the way when leaving DHS if I'm reading the map correctly.



There is a connection from SB Victory Way to the entrance road and there may be one from exit road to NB Victory Way, but it is hard to tell at this point.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Food and Drink line-up for the 2018 Epcot International Festival of the Holidays



I can't wait! I hope they're mostly snack credit eligible like last year.


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> I think they are expecting people staying at those resorts to take the Skyliner.



I think you're right - and given how short of a ride it looks like it will be it seems like a no-brainer to ride this in if you're staying at one of those resorts...although I do have a friend who is deathly afraid of the idea of riding in a cable car and I'm sure she isn't alone!


----------



## Joben

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know not everyone is a fan of the Skyliner - but I am really looking forward to riding, especially this part as you descend over the lake



me too


----------



## wareagle57

Disneymom1126 said:


> I think you're right - and given how short of a ride it looks like it will be it seems like a no-brainer to ride this in if you're staying at one of those resorts...although I do have a friend who is deathly afraid of the idea of riding in a cable car and I'm sure she isn't alone!



I'm excited to ride during DHS/Epcot fireworks. Though I do wonder if based on the concept art they will be tinted in a way you can't really see out of them very well, especially at night.


----------



## dlavender

wareagle57 said:


> I'm excited to ride during DHS/Epcot fireworks. Though I do wonder if based on the concept art they will be tinted in a way you can't really see out of them very well, especially at night.



They’ll have a special gondola you can pay for untinted window firework views


----------



## Iowamomof4

I hadn't thought about how the reflective coating on the windows might impact the view at night. Hmm...


----------



## Tigger's ally

dlavender said:


> They’ll have a special gondola you can pay for untinted window firework views



I'll pay more if they have some with balcony's!  Hey, can we get on with a bottle of wine from France?


----------



## scrappinginontario

wareagle57 said:


> I'm excited to ride during DHS/Epcot fireworks. Though I do wonder if based on the concept art they will be tinted in a way you can't really see out of them very well, especially at night.


  I'm pretty sure the designs on them will be similar to the ones on the buses.  They will make it more difficult to look in but looking out will not be affected as much.

Sorry, not nearly as good as the answers you already received though!  I like their answers much better than mine!!


----------



## writerguyfl

tlmadden73 said:


> I really like how Disney Springs stores/restaurants are old part of this old "fictional" town. Is there anywhere (on-site) that explains the "history" of this old town?



I think the answer is no, which is sort of a shame.  Too many of the "backstories" of attractions and places at Disney are esoteric, in my opinion.  If Imagineers are going through the trouble of creating elaborate stories that drive the details, those stories should be more accessible to guests.

For example, I think the favorability of DinoLand USA would improve if more guests understood the backstory as to why there's a tacky carnival in a parking lot outside the Dino Institute.  Or, perhaps the Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen might get a little more traffic if the connection to the Society of Explorers and Adventurers were more obvious.

Side Note: Back when I tried Disney Reservations Center Cast Members, we emphasized that they should always use the full and complete name of the place.  It's a branding thing.  I still do it.  But, I doubt even I would be willing to call it the "Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen" over and over on the phones.  That's a mouthful.


----------



## mcd2745

dlavender said:


> They’ll have a special gondola you can pay for untinted window firework views




There will probably be cupcakes involved too.


----------



## Iowamomof4

kcajl said:


> There is a connection from SB Victory Way to the entrance road and there may be one from exit road to NB Victory Way, but it is hard to tell at this point.



The Disney Blog has the full map and there will be no exit (at least not at first) to NB Victory way: https://thedisneyblog.com/2018/10/2...nce-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-parking-lot/


----------



## Cinderumbrella

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/magic-kin...s-advanced-dining-reservations-for-breakfast/

Plaza breakfast extended to 3/2/19. I just booked one for mid February


----------



## Lesley Wake

mcd2745 said:


> There will probably be cupcakes involved too.


Hey, on the London Eye, you can rent out a whole compartment for a wedding or special event! Why wouldn't Disney get in on that?!?

A progressive meal - appetizers from Pop/AoA to CBR, entree from CBR-Epcot (full round trip), dessert from CBR-DHS.


----------



## Animal

Put a potty, sink, TV, and small couch in the gondola. Rent it out for $400 / night. All accommodations Theme Park View, of course.


----------



## MommaBerd

Lesley Wake said:


> Hey, on the London Eye, you can rent out a whole compartment for a wedding or special event! Why wouldn't Disney get in on that?!?
> 
> A progressive meal - appetizers from Pop/AoA to CBR, entree from CBR-Epcot (full round trip), dessert from CBR-DHS.



Well, maybe not eating on the go, but a restaurant at each stop à la Highway in the Sky Dine-around isn’t out of the realm of possibility...


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Keels said:


> People are complaining over reduced hours of rides that clearly NOBODY goes on (Muppets, Figment, Pixar Shorts, Seas, etc.) or seasonal operation of restaurants that NOBODY goes to (PizzaRizzo)



Hello. My name is Nobody. So yes, I do take my kids on all rides you listed, every visit and they love them. We also tried PizzaRizzo for the first time this past September and it was not bad at all. We would not hesitate to eat there again. Every time we have gone to Muppets it was at least 50% full so there are a few more Nobodys. Same for Figment. At least a 15 minute wait every time we rode it. Pixar Shorts is always a welcome break and we enjoy the short films. We always spend at least 30 minutes in The Seas after riding Nemo. So I was just wondering where you got the info.


----------



## firefly_ris

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/09/29/update-rafikis-planet-watch-is-coming-back-yall/

Are there legs to this...? I thought the closure was permanent. I tried searching for this here but didn't find anything, sorry if already discussed.


----------



## rteetz

firefly_ris said:


> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/09/29/update-rafikis-planet-watch-is-coming-back-yall/
> 
> Are there legs to this...? I thought the closure was permanent. I tried searching for this here but didn't find anything, sorry if already discussed.


This is old. Rafikis is reportedly coming back in 2019. That could obviously change again though.


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> This is old. Rafikis is reportedly coming back in 2019. That could obviously change again though.



Oh ok thanks. The last I had read was that the closure was permanent, I didn't realize it had already been reported to be coming back now. Good to know... although it sounds like we'll probably miss the supposed re-opening. Sorry about that.


----------



## SaharanTea

only hope said:


> Delayed opening until 10 makes sense. It’s silly to go to Muppets that early when wait times at rides are low(er). But the evening...what else is there to do? Shows are usually done and fastpasses may be very hard to come by that late in the day. For those who don’t wait in lines, that leaves walking around Walt Disney Presents and Launch Bay. The number of cutbacks is just ridiculous (along with the ridiculous price hikes). Universal isn’t cutting back operating hours/offerings, so it’s not an “industry standard.”



Exactly.  I'm trying to help a family I know plan their first trip this winter.  Muppets will just have to fall off their itinerary.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Hollywood studios parking lot entrance opens Nov. 8th!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...transformation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1025180004A


Is there no way to get back to Victory Way exiting the park? They are closing the bus entrance/exit to cars, right?


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Is there no way to get back to Victory Way exiting the park? They are closing the bus entrance/exit to cars, right?


The current entrance will become bus only.


----------



## OSUZorba

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm pretty sure the designs on them will be similar to the ones on the buses.  They will make it more difficult to look in but looking out will not be affected as much.
> 
> Sorry, not nearly as good as the answers you already received though!  I like their answers much better than mine!!


They are going to have a pretty heavy tint/reflective coating. Based on cars I've been in with a heavy tint, it might make it hard to see out depending on just how dark it is. I'm guessing it be okay, I doubt they will be blackout windows and the reflective won't impair the view as much as darker tint.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Cinderumbrella said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/magic-kin...s-advanced-dining-reservations-for-breakfast/
> 
> Plaza breakfast extended to 3/2/19. I just booked one for mid February



Hope it gets extended to early May.


----------



## tlmadden73

writerguyfl said:


> I think the answer is no, which is sort of a shame.  Too many of the "backstories" of attractions and places at Disney are esoteric, in my opinion.  If Imagineers are going through the trouble of creating elaborate stories that drive the details, those stories should be more accessible to guests.
> 
> For example, I think the favorability of DinoLand USA would improve if more guests understood the backstory as to why there's a tacky carnival in a parking lot outside the Dino Institute.  Or, perhaps the Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen might get a little more traffic if the connection to the Society of Explorers and Adventurers were more obvious.
> 
> Side Note: Back when I tried Disney Reservations Center Cast Members, we emphasized that they should always use the full and complete name of the place.  It's a branding thing.  I still do it.  But, I doubt even I would be willing to call it the "Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen" over and over on the phones.  That's a mouthful.


This. This. This. 

When I first came to DinoLand USA, I was shocked, I was appalled, I thought that Disney had LITERALLY quickly expanded AK into a Parking Lot and didn't bother to paint over the lines. It felt cheap and cheesy. Only years later did I learn about the "backstory" to why that is there. It definitely needs to be more prominent. Same with Disney Springs .. the only way I know what each of the stores/restaurants "used to be (in the fictional old town)" is from sites like this or the occasional Disney Parks Blog (that not everyone reads). 

Could they have a "Disney Springs" museum somewhere . that would be fun. 

And while I think that Skipper Canteen is a cool idea .. it is a bit too far removed from the Jungle Cruise to feel "connected".


----------



## Dawson'sMom

Something new for the MVMCP....

Most Merriest Town Square Party will take place at Tony’s Town Square Restaurant each night there is a Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party from 9:30PM - 12:30AM. Admission to Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party is required and not included with this new add-on experience. Included in this new experience is a delicious spread of savory hors d’oeuvres, sweet treats, a variety of beverages and reserved viewing for the 11:00pm Mickey’s Once Upon a Christmastime Parade.


----------



## Dawson'sMom

NEW! Fort Wilderness NYE Dessert Party

 On December 31, 2018 from 10:00PM - 12:30AM Guests can delight in delectable sweets and specialty beverages as they savor scenic views of the Seven Seas Lagoon. Indulging in an assortment of freshly prepared desserts, seasonal fruits, flavorful cheeses and beverages - including beer and wine. Guest will have the opportunity to watch the stunning fireworks display and raise a glass to 2019!

 Price is $99 for Adults and $59 for Children (ages 3 – 9) plus tax. Guests will check in at Clementine’s Beach behind the Settlement Trading Post at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Mickeys Very Merry Christmas upcharge Dining at Tony’s 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/tonys...coming-to-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Merchandise preview for Wine and Dine Weekend 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend-merchandise/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Disney Corner to close later this month

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/d...-disney-springs-to-close-later-this-month.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Minnie Van Port Canaveral service 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/minnie-van-service-adds-walt-disney-world-to-port-canaveral-service/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Disney Otterbox Phone cases

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/photos-first-disney-parks-exclusive-otterbox-phone-case-released-2/


----------



## mikepizzo

writerguyfl said:


> I think the answer is no, which is sort of a shame.  Too many of the "backstories" of attractions and places at Disney are esoteric, in my opinion.  If Imagineers are going through the trouble of creating elaborate stories that drive the details, those stories should be more accessible to guests.
> 
> For example, I think the favorability of DinoLand USA would improve if more guests understood the backstory as to why there's a tacky carnival in a parking lot outside the Dino Institute.  *Or, perhaps the Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen might get a little more traffic if the connection to the Society of Explorers and Adventurers were more obvious.*
> 
> Side Note: Back when I tried Disney Reservations Center Cast Members, we emphasized that they should always use the full and complete name of the place.  It's a branding thing.  I still do it.  But, I doubt even I would be willing to call it the "Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen" over and over on the phones.  That's a mouthful.



Interesting little tidbit about what I made bold in your post; it was maybe about a year after Skipper Canteen opened.  We got to talking to our server and we found out he was a seasoned Cast Member.  Can't remember the number of years he was with the company, but he definitely was not a part-timer/college programmer.  Anyways, we got to talking about all the details in the restaurant and he said that they still didn't have the full backstory, or an explanation of what all the details were.  He said he kept bringing it up with management because guests kept asking for the story on pieces of decor.  For example, there are three office doors on the top floor of the restaurant.  Skipper Marc, Skipper Harper, and Skipper Bill.  I knew the references to Marc and Harper, but I wasn't sure who Skipper Bill was.  I asked our server and he said he wasn't sure and had been asking management for an answer for that for a while.  Management told him that they were still waiting to hear back from Imagineering.  In this instance I think it was more a lack of communication than there not being a backstory, but you'd think Imagineering would give management whatever they have and they would hand it down to the front line Cast Members.  

Anyways, I looked it up when I got home and found out Skipper Bill is more than likely a reference to William "Sully" Sullivan.  He's a Disney legend that started out as a ticket-taker for the Jungle Cruise.  Our following trip down to Walt Disney World we ate at Skipper Canteen again and called the previous server over to tell him.  We were the first one's to tell him, so he still had not gotten the information.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
SeaWorlds Christmas begins Nov. 17th

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...ation-begins-november-17-at-seaworld-orlando/


----------



## jtwibih

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Mickeys Very Merry Christmas upcharge Dining at Tony’s
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/tonys...coming-to-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/



Man that’s expensive.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Theft is being reported at the Mandalorian Studio

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...being-investigated-at-the-mandalorian-studio/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Mickeys Very Merry Christmas upcharge Dining at Tony’s
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/tonys...coming-to-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


I'm really sorry, but this has to be one of the worst Disney uncharges I have ever heard (Yes, I am judging this before it even starts).

1) Reserved viewing for a parade that is usually EASIER to find a seat for.
2) DVC and AP holders get a "special" 1-day early booking window. Does Disney really think this is going to be so popular that they are giving AP and DVC owners an extra booking window?
3) It's Tony's!!!
4) An "extra" 30 minutes at MVMCP...Well, if you see the midnight Castle Stage Show (If there is one at midnight), others will get to stay in almost an extra 30 minutes as well.
5) $99...on top of spending $100+ to get into the party per person.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Mickeys Very Merry Christmas upcharge Dining at Tony’s
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/tonys...coming-to-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/





jtwibih said:


> Man that’s expensive.





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm really sorry, but this has to be one of the worst Disney uncharges I have ever heard (Yes, I am judging this before it even starts).
> 
> 1) Reserved viewing for a parade that is usually EASIER to find a seat for.
> 2) DVC and AP holders get a "special" 1-day early booking window. Does Disney really think this is going to be so popular that they are giving AP and DVC owners an extra booking window?
> 3) It's Tony's!!!
> 4) An "extra" 30 minutes at MVMCP...Well, if you see the midnight Castle Stage Show (If there is one at midnight), others will get to stay in almost an extra 30 minutes as well.
> 5) $99...on top of spending $100+ to get into the party per person.




I will say I like the idea of something you can go in and out of - rather than having to spend a set amount of time for a meal or something.  So just the idea of somehwere we know we can duck in and out of and get a drink and some food, is nice ... not sure if it is worth $99, but the *concept* I get.  Plus per person, knowing kid won't each much and definitely legally can't have the wine and beer seems tough.  Maybe something that would be better for a couple that is going or something.  

I do think it would be better if the reserved viewing was for the first parade rather than the 2nd


----------



## PolyRob

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm really sorry, but this has to be one of the worst Disney uncharges I have ever heard (Yes, I am judging this before it even starts).
> 
> 1) Reserved viewing for a parade that is usually EASIER to find a seat for.
> 2) DVC and AP holders get a "special" 1-day early booking window. Does Disney really think this is going to be so popular that they are giving AP and DVC owners an extra booking window?
> 3) It's Tony's!!!
> 4) An "extra" 30 minutes at MVMCP...Well, if you see the midnight Castle Stage Show (If there is one at midnight), others will get to stay in almost an extra 30 minutes as well.
> 5) $99...on top of spending $100+ to get into the party per person.


I laughed at the "DVC and AP holders get a "special" 1-day early booking window" part too! I thought maybe it was going to mention a discount or something. I still don't think i'd be interested. Rather use that money for a second party with unlimited cookies. Better than 30 additional minutes.

Maybe its noted to make it seem in-demand and hard to get?


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Disney Otterbox Phone cases
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/photos-first-disney-parks-exclusive-otterbox-phone-case-released-2/



Only for iPhones.  I would've been all over the Haunted Mansion one.


----------



## dlavender

deleted.

Realized I’m still thinking Halloween.  Lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> I laughed at the "DVC and AP holders get a "special" 1-day early booking window" part too! I thought maybe it was going to mention a discount or something. I still don't think i'd be interested. Rather use that money for a second party with unlimited cookies. Better than 30 additional minutes.
> 
> Maybe its noted to make it seem in-demand and hard to get?




Maybe - it does seem like specialty food items are becoming such a big part of the parties that maybe they think people will think "well, I know I would spend another $50 on food anyway, why not book this and have a place to go and some wine to drink and the reserved viewing, etc.)

Like I said, i get the concept, but maybe if it is was: 1) reserved viewing for 1st parade and 2) a reserved spot with cocoa and snacks waiting for you for the castle lighting and 3) cost like $64 / adults and $29 /kids ... on top of the rest, maybe it could work

But, I've underestimated what people are will to pay while on a Disney vacation so I wouldn't be surprised if these sell out as is


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe - it does seem like specialty food items are becoming such a big part of the parties that maybe they think people will think "well, I know I would spend another $50 on food anyway, why not book this and have a place to go and some wine to drink and the reserved viewing, etc.)
> 
> Like I said, i get the concept, but maybe if it is was: 1) reserved viewing for 1st parade and 2) a reserved spot with cocoa and snacks waiting for you for the castle lighting and 3) cost like $64 / adults and $29 /kids ... on top of the rest, maybe it could work
> 
> But, I've underestimated what people are will to pay while on a Disney vacation so I wouldn't be surprised if these sell out as is


I look at this as the Halloween dining event that Disney tried in CRT a couple years ago. That failed miserably.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe - it does seem like specialty food items are becoming such a big part of the parties that maybe they think people will think "well, I know I would spend another $50 on food anyway, why not book this and have a place to go and some wine to drink and the reserved viewing, etc.)
> 
> Like I said, i get the concept, but maybe if it is was: 1) reserved viewing for 1st parade and 2) a reserved spot with cocoa and snacks waiting for you for the castle lighting and 3) cost like $64 / adults and $29 /kids ... on top of the rest, maybe it could work
> 
> But, I've underestimated what people are will to pay while on a Disney vacation so I wouldn't be surprised if these sell out as is



There's some value in the all you can drink, but you better be ready to put them away, lol

No value for kids, though.


----------



## Joben

MommaBerd said:


> Well, maybe not eating on the go, but a restaurant at each stop à la Highway in the Sky Dine-around isn’t out of the realm of possibility...



This will be a thing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I look at this as the Halloween dining event that Disney tried in CRT a couple years ago. That failed miserably.



agreed - though, the one difference with this that does make it more appealing is the ability to come and go vs locking up a lot of time.  I know the DIS crew did that dining experience and they felt like it took up a 1/3rd of their time for the party

so that is why I get the *concept* but still find it flawed and overpriced


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> agreed - though, the one difference with this that does make it more appealing is the ability to come and go vs locking up a lot of time.  I know the DIS crew did that dining experience and they felt like it took up a 1/3rd of their time for the party
> 
> so that is why I get the *concept* but still find it flawed and overpriced


That Villains Soirée event also included fireworks viewing as well which this doesn't so...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Line at Downtown Disney for Funko Pop release is just insane

(link to video isn't working - sorry about that)


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Line at Downtown Disney for Funko Pop release is just insane
> 
> (link to video isn't working - sorry about that)



We believe you.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Mickeys Very Merry Christmas upcharge Dining at Tony’s
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/tonys...coming-to-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


Meh. I have nothing against upcharges, but this is just not needed for the SECOND parade.


----------



## tlmadden73

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm really sorry, but this has to be one of the worst Disney uncharges I have ever heard (Yes, I am judging this before it even starts).
> 
> 1) Reserved viewing for a parade that is usually EASIER to find a seat for.
> 2) DVC and AP holders get a "special" 1-day early booking window. Does Disney really think this is going to be so popular that they are giving AP and DVC owners an extra booking window?
> 3) It's Tony's!!!
> 4) An "extra" 30 minutes at MVMCP...Well, if you see the midnight Castle Stage Show (If there is one at midnight), others will get to stay in almost an extra 30 minutes as well.
> 5) $99...on top of spending $100+ to get into the party per person.


A special event on top of a special event? Talk about Inception! Disney is outdoing themselves with the extra cost items! So $200/person .. on top of the $100/person ticket for the DAY (if you choose to go to another park that day). Yowsa!

Disney is definitely catering to "foodies" (usually millennial-age adults) with all these restaurants, dessert parties, etc. It is geared towards (probably) young single (or married with no kids) adults who have the disposable income. They are also the generation who prefers "experiences" over "things" and gladly pay for them. So all these things just seem to cater to that. 

As crazy as it all sounds .. all I know is that it makes the price for things like tours seem WAY more worth it.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Disney's BoardWalk Resort Update: Walking Around the "Showplace of the Shore" (PART 1)



I have to say I may have "Rose colored Owners Glasses" but we just stayed there for the first time as owners, but I think Boardwalk is my favorite resort after staying there twice. Or it might be the ability to stumble home from Jellyroll's a 2 AM. Either or...



wareagle57 said:


> I'm excited to ride during DHS/Epcot fireworks. Though I do wonder if based on the concept art they will be tinted in a way you can't really see out of them very well, especially at night.



I don't think this will be all that interesting. The Skyliner is mostly going to be below the treelines. I could see maybe a decent view as you immediately leave DHS travelling across the parking lot for about 2 minutes, but beyond that I don't think the view of fireworks will be interesting. 



Lesley Wake said:


> Hey, on the London Eye, you can rent out a whole compartment for a wedding or special event! Why wouldn't Disney get in on that?!?
> 
> A progressive meal - appetizers from Pop/AoA to CBR, entree from CBR-Epcot (full round trip), dessert from CBR-DHS.



Two problems with this.
(1) The gondolas are way smaller than the london eye - only hold 8 people and that's crammed in.
(2) The longest gondola ride (CBR-> Epcot) will be the maybe 8 minutes long. Not really time to eat something.

Someone else mentioned a "Dine in the sky" type event like for the Monorail. The issue there is that the Monorail has 3 deluxe resorts, whereas this is a moderate, two values, and a DVC resort. Who's gonna pay to eat a course at Pop Century and another at CBR?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Kate Spade collection arrives at WDW

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/new-disne...pade-collection-arrives-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> Line at Downtown Disney for Funko Pop release is just insane
> 
> (link to video isn't working - sorry about that)


Dang! I hate to miss out on a video of adults waiting to buy Funko Pops. Did it have Triumph the Insult Comic Dog?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> Dang! I hate to miss out on a video of adults waiting to buy Funko Pops. Did it have Triumph the Insult Comic Dog?



didn't see him


----------



## amalone1013

Tigger's ally said:


> I'll pay more if they have some with balcony's!  Hey, can we get on with a bottle of wine from France?


They can put a booth on the top of the France Pavilion buildings in the back, and as you pass by they'll hand you a glass... they can ID and wristband you in line


----------



## JohnFilipoff

writerguyfl said:


> For example, I think the favorability of DinoLand USA would improve if more guests understood the backstory as to why there's a tacky carnival in a parking lot outside the Dino Institute.



Where can I find these backstories?  Now I need to know why Dinoland is the way it is, and the story behind Disney Springs buildings?


----------



## rteetz

JohnFilipoff said:


> Where can I find these backstories?  Now I need to know why Dinoland is the way it is, and the story behind Disney Springs buildings?


Joe Rohde has posted some of the backstory to Dinoland on his instagram. 

As for Disney Springs that story is in the media stuff when it first opened.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

World of Disney Reopens in Grand Style in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: The Magic Kingdom 10/26/18 (Tomorrowland Changes, Redd Merchandise Makes Port, Ye Olde Christmas Shoppe Remodel, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 New and Updated "Wild About Safety" Tip Cards Now Available at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Extra Magic Hour Schedule for Epcot and Animal Kingdom to be Adjusted Next Week


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Upgraded Wi-Fi Now Available to Guests at Disney's Coronado Springs Resortw


----------



## mcd2745

TheMaxRebo said:


> I will say I like the idea of something you can go in and out of - rather than having to spend a set amount of time for a meal or something.  So just the idea of somehwere we know we can duck in and out of and get a drink and some food, is nice ... not sure if it is worth $99, but the *concept* I get.  Plus per person, knowing kid won't each much and definitely legally can't have the wine and beer seems tough.  Maybe something that would be better for a couple that is going or something.
> 
> I do think it would be better if the reserved viewing was for the first parade rather than the 2nd




I agree it's a good concept, however...


Obviously, the price is rather steep - especially on top of your party ticket. 
It should start the same time as the party - not 9:30pm
It would really work well and may be worth it if there were multiple locations you can pop in and out of throughout the park


----------



## sachilles

I have to say that with my visit last weekend, I really enjoyed what Disney Springs has morphed into. My last visit, it was still construction wall kingdom. Took me a little to get oriented as didn't remember the bus depot being where it was. Overall the presentation was good. they had some scrim just down from the Coke store, but that is all I noticed. Definitely worth a visit for a meal and window shopping for a bit.


----------



## Tigger's ally

sachilles said:


> I have to say that with my visit last weekend, I really enjoyed what Disney Springs has morphed into. My last visit, it was still construction wall kingdom. Took me a little to get oriented as didn't remember the bus depot being where it was. Overall the presentation was good. they had some scrim just down from the Coke store, but that is all I noticed. Definitely worth a visit for a meal and window shopping for a bit.



Yeah, we love the new DS.  However, my wife, daughter and grand tinker can go all day down there.  Me, I prefer evening and nighttime as it is cooler and I love the atmosphere and lighting at night.  Plus, I tend to sit down outside at my favorite adult establishments and really prefer it being in the shade. Even the hole in the wall can be a hot little place in the sunlight. Love it at about 10 p.m.  And folks, everybody that is up for a few libations needs to check out the top deck lounge of the Paddlefish. Comfy outdoor furniture with a wonderful nighttime view. I highly recommend it


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTO REPORT: The Magic Kingdom 10/26/18 (Tomorrowland Changes, Redd Merchandise Makes Port, Ye Olde Christmas Shoppe Remodel, ETC.)


What . .the sword is missing from the Stone? Hope that returns soon.!


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> I will say I like the idea of something you can go in and out of - rather than having to spend a set amount of time for a meal or something.  So just the idea of somehwere we know we can duck in and out of and get a drink and some food, is nice ... not sure if it is worth $99, but the *concept* I get.  Plus per person, knowing kid won't each much and definitely legally can't have the wine and beer seems tough.  Maybe something that would be better for a couple that is going or something.
> 
> I do think it would be better if the reserved viewing was for the first parade rather than the 2nd



I think it's a better value than the dessert party. Plus, I am assuming that they provide seating to eat, so it could be nice for some people to have that place to sit anytime they want. I really don't need to be tempted to eat and drink that much on the first night of my trip, so I decided to pass.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Line at Downtown Disney for Funko Pop release is just insane
> 
> (link to video isn't working - sorry about that)
> 
> View attachment 361082



Do people in Southern California have jobs?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Exterior Nature Art Applied, More Supports Erected at Epcot’s Disney Skyliner Station


----------



## sachilles

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, we love the new DS.  However, my wife, daughter and grand tinker can go all day down there.  Me, I prefer evening and nighttime as it is cooler and I love the atmosphere and lighting at night.  Plus, I tend to sit down outside at my favorite adult establishments and really prefer it being in the shade. Even the hole in the wall can be a hot little place in the sunlight. Love it at about 10 p.m.  And folks, everybody that is up for a few libations needs to check out the top deck lounge of the Paddlefish. Comfy outdoor furniture with a wonderful nighttime view. I highly recommend it


I think you and I are the same on this one. I've had enough skin cancer removed, that I truly enjoy the twilight and evening hours better. I hate searching for shade. I will be sure to check out the paddlefish deck lounge.


----------



## The Pho

tlmadden73 said:


> What . .the sword is missing from the Stone? Hope that returns soon.!


It's been missing for a little while now.


----------



## sachilles

The Pho said:


> It's been missing for a little while now.


So, who is our new king?


----------



## fatmanatee

TheMaxRebo said:


> Line at Downtown Disney for Funko Pop release is just insane
> 
> (link to video isn't working - sorry about that)
> 
> View attachment 361082


As someone who has gotten involved in this craziness at comic cons, this is extra crazy.


----------



## Tigger's ally

sachilles said:


> I think you and I are the same on this one. I've had enough skin cancer removed, that I truly enjoy the twilight and evening hours better. I hate searching for shade. I will be sure to check out the paddlefish deck lounge.


There's actually a lounge on all three levels but the top one is great at night.  And, my 80 year old father is the one that has had the skin removed, but he made both me and my brother promise to do as he said, not as he did a long time ago.  He has both of our attention at all time and you won't find either of us without major sun screen and protective clothing and headware.


----------



## Tigger's ally

The Pho said:


> It's been missing for a little while now.



Well, the person that puts it back gets banished to the pit of misery  dilly dilly!


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
Boba Fett movie is canned

https://collider-com.cdn.ampproject...2ZXFcBToE5TM-OWWtC_PTOcPMYZ1SweWtbVQ2RLzIvQ70


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> It's been missing for a little while now.


Ahh man.. but oh the fun I can have with my son on why it is missing . 

All the stuff "missing" at for this November trip (Tom Sawyer's Island, Riverboat, Disney Junior, etc.) .. I'm looking forward to not caring because of an AP and going back sometime in the next 11 months!


----------



## mcd2745

fatmanatee said:


> As someone who has gotten involved in this craziness at comic cons, this is extra crazy.




I had the pleasure of going through the insanity that was the Funko booth at NYCCC a few weeks ago (my son is the collector).

Which one were are they releasing?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kevin Feige has confirmed the Avengers trailer will drop before the end of the year.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Boba Fett movie is canned
> 
> https://collider-com.cdn.ampproject...2ZXFcBToE5TM-OWWtC_PTOcPMYZ1SweWtbVQ2RLzIvQ70



This does not bother me at all. I for one have enjoyed all the new Star Wars movies, but this just seemed like a bad idea.


----------



## TomServo27

Fox may end up buying back the RSNs. 

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/10/26/rupert-murdoch-may-buy-back-fox-sports-networks-from-disney.html


----------



## writerguyfl

JohnFilipoff said:


> Where can I find these backstories?  Now I need to know why Dinoland is the way it is, and the story behind Disney Springs buildings?



That's the problem.  Namely, there's no official records of the stories behind attractions or lands.  It seems like a ton of wasted effort by the Imagineers if guests can't find out why the details where put into places.  It's the difference between going to a TGI Fridays and seeming random stuff on the walls versus a Disney restaurant and seeing items that an Imagineer purposely found or created that support the backstory of the place.

I sort of understand wanting to keep things a bit esoteric.  Doing that can create interesting interactions between guests and Cast Members.  But, that only can work if Cast Members learn the backstory.  Reading *mikepizzo*'s tale about the Cast Member not being told the backstory really saddens me.  It doesn't surprise me, however.

I would thoroughly endorse *timmadden73*'s museum idea.  Heck, Disney could even do a virtual museum using an app.  When you enter an area, you could learn a little (fake) history about the place.

As for DinoLand USA, here's the basic backstory.  It explains who Chester and Hester are and why the carnival games exist:
https://touringplans.com/animal-kingdom/lands/dinoland-usa


----------



## bluecastle

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTO REPORT: The Magic Kingdom 10/26/18 (Tomorrowland Changes, Redd Merchandise Makes Port, Ye Olde Christmas Shoppe Remodel, ETC.)


The people in the Christmas Shoppe look very grumpy!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

soniam said:


> Do people in Southern California have jobs?



Thank you!! I live (and work) in So Cal and it never ceases to amaze me how many people seem to have the time to do this. I want to be bitter about it but hey, I fully admit I’m just jealous so more power to those who can make it work!


----------



## dina444444

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Thank you!! I live (and work) in So Cal and it never ceases to amaze me how many people seem to have the time to do this. I want to be bitter about it but hey, I fully admit I’m just jealous so more power to those who can make it work!


A lot of people in So Cal do work non traditional hours or are freelancers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Re-Imagined World of Disney Officially Opens!

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...sney-has-officially-opened-at-disney-springs/


I also saw some comments from Big Fat Panda that he was concerned of it not feeling as Disney or Magical as before best t in person he loves it and that there are a ton of details to find


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> Re-Imagined World of Disney Officially Opens!
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...sney-has-officially-opened-at-disney-springs/
> 
> 
> I also saw some comments from Big Fat Panda that he was concerned of it not feeling as Disney or Magical as before best t in person he loves it and that there are a ton of details to find


I’m really liking the new store design. The store is a lot less cluttered now which as a customer makes for a better shopping experience.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Re-Imagined World of Disney Officially Opens!
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...sney-has-officially-opened-at-disney-springs/
> 
> 
> I also saw some comments from Big Fat Panda that he was concerned of it not feeling as Disney or Magical as before best t in person he loves it and that there are a ton of details to find



I think it looks fantastic from the pictures. I like how the merchandise is also part of the decor. Love the big Mickey Ears! 

I'm not sure how people are complaining that they don't feel "Disney" in there....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I think it looks fantastic from the pictures. I like how the merchandise is also part of the decor. Love the big Mickey Ears!
> 
> I'm not sure how people are complaining that they don't feel "Disney" in there....



I think it was more from before when they had reopened some sections and it looked more bare - and comparing it t before which fel “warmer“ with the carpet and tons of things hanging from the ceiling and just more in your face


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I think it looks fantastic from the pictures. I like how the merchandise is also part of the decor. Love the big Mickey Ears!
> 
> I'm not sure how people are complaining that they don't feel "Disney" in there....


Because there was a certain Disney charm before. People don’t like the industrial clean brick and white wall look. 

It certainly could’ve been much worse.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it was more from before when they had reopened some sections and it looked more bare - and comparing it t before which fel “warmer“ with the carpet and tons of things hanging from the ceiling and just more in your face





rteetz said:


> Because there was a certain Disney charm before. People don’t like the industrial clean brick and white wall look.
> 
> It certainly could’ve been much worse.



I see what you are saying, but for me I think it looks wonderful.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I see what you are saying, but for me I think it looks wonderful.



I do think the finished product looks a lot better than emerge portions they had opened up (that  weren’ fully complete)


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> Re-Imagined World of Disney Officially Opens!
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...sney-has-officially-opened-at-disney-springs/
> 
> 
> I also saw some comments from Big Fat Panda that he was concerned of it not feeling as Disney or Magical as before best t in person he loves it and that there are a ton of details to find



While I have not seen the Disney Springs version, the one at Downtown Disney at the Disneyland Resort, is really nice.  I like the openness of the store now.  It doesn't feel as crowded.  There are lots of magical touches, but they are more subtle.  Yes, you don't have the characters all around you.  But there is still so much stuff to see and look at, that you could spend a lot of time looking at the magical touches.  One thing I saw was a big picture of Sleeping Beauty castle.  Then it started to change and fireworks started going off.  Some of the movie posters have added animation touches to them.  Overall I think people will really like this when they see it in person.  Another nice touch is that each "room" has its own theme and music playing.  I had not noticed this until it was pointed out to me.


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> Re-Imagined World of Disney Officially Opens!
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...sney-has-officially-opened-at-disney-springs/
> 
> 
> I also saw some comments from Big Fat Panda that he was concerned of it not feeling as Disney or Magical as before best t in person he loves it and that there are a ton of details to find



I will always prefer the original but I don't hate this new look. I do think this look fits better with Disney Springs.


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> Re-Imagined World of Disney Officially Opens!
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...sney-has-officially-opened-at-disney-springs/



Wow - they ripped out the insides of World of Disney and built a warehouse.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

From the earlier pics released, I thought the store looked too bare and not Disney enough.  I actually like it from these pics, though.  I'm in the camp that thought it was just way too "busy" looking before.


----------



## Mome Rath

I like it better now for sure.


----------



## Candlelady

It's still Disney but a more upscale feel to the store.  Lol, that means Disney can charge a bit more!  Even my DH liked it, and like Mikey, he hates everything. ;o)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

wnwardii said:


> While I have not seen the Disney Springs version, the one at Downtown Disney at the Disneyland Resort, is really nice.  I like the openness of the store now.  It doesn't feel as crowded.  There are lots of magical touches, but they are more subtle.  Yes, you don't have the characters all around you.  But there is still so much stuff to see and look at, that you could spend a lot of time looking at the magical touches.  One thing I saw was a big picture of Sleeping Beauty castle.  Then it started to change and fireworks started going off.  Some of the movie posters have added animation touches to them.  Overall I think people will really like this when they see it in person.  Another nice touch is that each "room" has its own theme and music playing.  I had not noticed this until it was pointed out to me.


It sounds like they added the technology that is found on DCL with the pictures that change to having animation on them. DCL uses it mostly for a game that kids can do I believe. I'm looking forward to seeing the full design in person since I only saw half of the store when that first debuted. I was mostly indifferent about the new design then, but there were none of the little Disney touches that you described.


----------



## hertamaniac

I am sort of hoping Disney would create a merchandise only location(s) at DS that had an animatronics show.  I was in a mall on the strip in Las Vegas and there was a complete show (I think it was the Fall of Atlantis) with water/fire effects.  That, in itself, became another attraction to see.


----------



## Farro

So is there another "princess" movie in the works along the lines of Tangled, Frozen and Moana, etc.? I love the direction the animation went starting with Tangled and it seems stalled? And I don't mean Frozen 2, something original.  

I hope movies like those don't disappear with the Marvel and Star Wars franchises.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> So is there another "princess" movie in the works along the lines of Tangled, Frozen and Moana, etc.? I love the direction the animation went starting with Tangled and it seems stalled? And I don't mean Frozen 2, something original.
> 
> I hope movies like those don't disappear with the Marvel and Star Wars franchises.


I believe there is an “untitled princess film” on the schedule but nothing is known about it.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I believe there is an “untitled princess film” on the schedule but nothing is known about it.



Thanks. That doesn't exactly sound promising!


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Thanks. That doesn't exactly sound promising!


Disney always releases a film schedule that’s like 5 years from now but it’s unrelaible because films move around and change so much that far out.


----------



## jlundeen

Lots of years ago, I could name all the Princesses...  then came Pocahontas, Aladdin, Mermaid, Beast, Brave, Tangled, etc... Of course, my daughter was into the princesses then, and now, years later, her son is more into Paw Patrol  (where did I fail????)  But, I've totally lost count now of just how many Princesses there are....


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Disney always releases a film schedule that’s like 5 years from now but it’s unrelaible because films move around and change so much that far out.



I understand.

At least I have Dumbo to look forward to!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Lots of years ago, I could name all the Princesses...  then came Pocahontas, Aladdin, Mermaid, Beast, Brave, Tangled, etc... Of course, my daughter was into the princesses then, and now, years later, her son is more into Paw Patrol  (where did I fail????)  But, I've totally lost count now of just how many Princesses there are....



There are 11 Official Disney Princesses:
Snow White
Cinderella
Aurora
Ariel
Belle
Jasmine
Pocahontas
Mulan
Tiana
Rapunzel
Merida


----------



## Douglas Dubh

TheMaxRebo said:


> There are 11 Official Disney Princesses:
> Snow White
> Cinderella
> Aurora
> Ariel
> Belle
> Jasmine
> Pocahontas
> Mulan
> Tiana
> Rapunzel
> Merida


I'm pretty sure that's an old list.  They've at least added Anna and Elsa.


----------



## rteetz

Douglas Dubh said:


> I'm pretty sure that's an old list.  They've at least added Anna and Elsa.


Have they though? Elsa is technically a Queen not a princess if we go off the movie.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

Or maybe not.  I just found a couple of articles that keeps the list to those 11.  I thought I remember them adding more but others like Elena of Avatar are only on "extended" lists.


----------



## Helvetica

The official Disney Princess thing is a media/toyline more so than anything. Anna and Elsa are part of the Frozen line. They don't need the Disney Princess label to sell. 

Not all Disney Princesses are part of the line (like Princess Eilonwy), and they pretty much go by their own marketability rules which is why we have a Pixar Princess part of the Disney Princess toy line.

Elena, Star Butterfly, Sofia, etc. are all Disney Princesses, but they're not a part of the toy line.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Epcot Impacts During the Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend (Nov. 2-4)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney's Hollywood Studios Impacts During the Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney's Animal Kingdom Impacts During the Wine & Dine Half Marathon Weekend


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Disneyland Resort 10/27/18 (Galaxy’s Edge, Pixar Pier, Ballast Point Construction, Tiki Room & Space Mountain Changes, Christmas, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s Answer to Elf on a Shelf, New ‘Lilo & Stitch’ Plush Toy For the Holidays


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disney Parks UGears Wooden Mechanical Models Released


----------



## Gusey

So, just got back from Disneyland Paris and noticed a few things:
1) Mickey's Phillarmagic was in 4D with HD 3D and the floor moving. Can't quite remember the floor moving in WDW and kinda turned the Aladdin & Jasmine part into a tame simulator. I wonder if they will make adjustments to WDW's?
2) Autopia is going down for refurb next month at DLP and as I was exiting the attraction, I noticed two Disney Cast Members with paint schemes and making notes about the attraction. Not sure if that is standard practice for refurbs or not?


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Have they though? Elsa is technically a Queen not a princess if we go off the movie.



They only truly count if they’ve had a “coronation” event at the Castle forecourt.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> They only truly count if they’ve had a “coronation” event at the Castle forecourt.


Which I believe the last was Elena of Avalor.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Which I believe the last was Elena of Avalor.



She was introduced as “visiting royalty”. Don’t believe it was a true coronation cermony and I watched the whole dumb thing.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Keels said:


> She was introduced as “visiting royalty”. Don’t believe it was a true coronation cermony and I watched the whole dumb thing.



I sure hope that's true. I never understood why they would make a character in a kids cartoon a full-fledged Disney Princess. Those cartoons come and go so frequently, it seemed like they were getting too excited about a hot, new show.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> I sure hope that's true. I never understood why they would make a character in a kids cartoon a full-fledged Disney Princess. Those cartoons come and go so frequently, it seemed like they were getting too excited about a hot, new show.


I believe it’s srill popular with the kids.


----------



## Brocktoon

TheMaxRebo said:


> Re-Imagined World of Disney Officially Opens!
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...sney-has-officially-opened-at-disney-springs/
> 
> 
> I also saw some comments from Big Fat Panda that he was concerned of it not feeling as Disney or Magical as before best t in person he loves it and that there are a ton of details to find



I'm down here now on vacation.  Happened to be in Disney Springs for the store opening.  I was skeptical, but it's a nice design in person.  It does lose a little of the older unique feel, but the new design feel much less cluttered.  Especially when it's crowded, you get a sense of more room to breathe.  They've got the bigger neon and other lit signs to give you a sense of where to look for stuff and the t-shirt area is a huge improvement.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Disney Parks UGears Wooden Mechanical Models Released



Those look amazing and so much easier to build than those darn Metal Earth figures. I see some xmas presents being purchased at WOD next month.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> Those look amazing and so much easier to build than those darn Metal Earth figures. I see some xmas presents being purchased at WOD next month.


I know. I’m thinking of picking up one myself.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney’s Answer to Elf on a Shelf, New ‘Lilo & Stitch’ Plush Toy For the Holidays



I don't have kids but I may have to get and use this anyway.  Elf on the Shelf just looks creepy, I think this is more fun.


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Disney Parks UGears Wooden Mechanical Models Released


I may have just found my husbands Christmas gift...


----------



## mikepizzo

JohnFilipoff said:


> Where can I find these backstories?  Now I need to know why Dinoland is the way it is, and the story behind Disney Springs buildings?



You may want to check out articles by Jim Korkis on Mouse Planet.  Not sure if he has more in regards to backstory, but here is the backstory for Mama Melrose.


----------



## YesterDark

My 5 yo daughter loves Elena just as much as any of the other princesses. She's got the dolls and dresses and watches all the shows.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Current Hollywood Studios Entrance marquees being removed

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/photo...ip-marquee-removed-from-world-drive-entrance/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Florida Resident 3-4 day ticket promotion 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/new-disco...w-through-december-16th-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

https://micechat.com/209233-disneyland-update-its-an-early-christmas-after-all/


----------



## fatmanatee

mcd2745 said:


> I had the pleasure of going through the insanity that was the Funko booth at NYCCC a few weeks ago (my son is the collector).
> 
> Which one were are they releasing?


Abominable Snowman.


----------



## Terra Nova guy

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTO REPORT: The Magic Kingdom 10/26/18 (Tomorrowland Changes, Redd Merchandise Makes Port, Ye Olde Christmas Shoppe Remodel, ETC.)


Seeing they are now pushing the Redd merchandise, and also noting Disney has recently announced a re-boot of Pirates without Johnny Depp, I wonder if they might focus on Redd as a new franchise's main character. 
I'm not saying I like the idea or not, just noting it as a curiosity.


----------



## jknezek

Terra Nova guy said:


> Seeing they are now pushing the Redd merchandise, and also noting Disney has recently announced a re-boot of Pirates without Johnny Depp, I wonder if they might focus on Redd as a new franchise's main character.
> I'm not saying I like the idea or not, just noting it as a curiosity.


I think that's incredibly likely. Just the way things are going, that checks off a lot of boxes Disney likes to check right now. We will see. Personally, I haven't seen a POTC in theaters since the second and I don't think I've seen the 4th or 5th at all. I found the second and third to be so bad it was no longer worth it for me, regardless of how much I liked Depp's Captain Jack.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway coming to Disneyland 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/breaking-...ay-railway-ride-is-coming-to-disneyland-park/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway coming to Disneyland
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/breaking-...ay-railway-ride-is-coming-to-disneyland-park/



Amazing how good a job DL does with their limited space.


----------



## Firebird060

Well Last week was fun in Disney,  was crazy to find out that pretty much all the MNSSHP Merch is gone and the Tiki Mug for the headless ghost was gone the Wednesday after release.   Over all the part was good, and my wife was able to get a business card from the Squire Tobais,  it was a part of MK atmosphere performers I had forgot even existed in New Fantasy Land,  

 over all the parks seemed particularly empty, except Epcot on the Weekends for the Drinking parties and MK on the Party nights,  other than that I found most rides tended to be a walk on.  I only had a 30 minute wait at 11am for Slinky Dog and a 25 Minute wait for Aliens,  was surprised that a attraction so brand new was such a breeze to get on.   I can see why Disney is offering promotions for Florida guests and supper cheap rooms from Travelocity,   it seems like even with the numerous price increases this year, Disney is still having issues filling up the parks to a level they are looking for.  Not surprised that so many attractions are running at reduced hours either.     I noticed this in March and in June as well with my trips then, the only major lines Disney seems to be seeing at WDW lately is for Limited release Merch, and hard to meet characters during parties.  I love Disney being so much emptier than normal right now,  because I am sure once Star Wars open and when they have the Anniversary those years will be Mad houses,  but hey take the light crowds when you can.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway coming to Disneyland
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/breaking-...ay-railway-ride-is-coming-to-disneyland-park/



I take this as a good sign as far as how the technology is coming together and what they think of the attraction - if it was underwhelming initial concepts I don't think they would push it to another park so quickly

I do fear the two coasts are going to get too similar - I like that they don't have all the same attractions


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway coming to Disneyland
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/breaking-...ay-railway-ride-is-coming-to-disneyland-park/


Just went back through the GMR thread and this rumor goes all the way back to 2016.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Terra Nova guy said:


> Seeing they are now pushing the Redd merchandise, and also noting Disney has recently announced a re-boot of Pirates without Johnny Depp, I wonder if they might focus on Redd as a new franchise's main character.
> I'm not saying I like the idea or not, just noting it as a curiosity.



From being sold at the well to a Disney Princess in (fill in the blank) years!  She could write a book when she is done


----------



## pkrieger2287

TheMaxRebo said:


> I take this as a good sign as far as how the technology is coming together and what they think of the attraction - if it was underwhelming initial concepts I don't think they would push it to another park so quickly
> 
> I do fear the two coasts are going to get too similar - I like that they don't have all the same attractions



Said the same thing when I heard this... duplicating rides is becoming too much the norm anymore.  Its the differences that keep me going to both coasts.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I take this as a good sign as far as how the technology is coming together and what they think of the attraction - if it was underwhelming initial concepts I don't think they would push it to another park so quickly
> 
> I do fear the two coasts are going to get too similar - I like that they don't have all the same attractions



Please don't forget the (unreliable) source here.


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> I take this as a good sign as far as how the technology is coming together and what they think of the attraction - if it was underwhelming initial concepts I don't think they would push it to another park so quickly
> 
> I do fear the two coasts are going to get too similar - I like that they don't have all the same attractions


I’m excited for it and I like that it’s not removing any rides to be added.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Please don't forget the (unreliable) source here.


Not unreliable on this point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Please don't forget the (unreliable) source here.



haha, yeah - I noticed in their publication the headline is "BREAKING:" and then worded in the text as "Well, I guess we already revealed it, ... "

... and then Rteetz just posts it as "rumor"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> I’m excited for it and I like that it’s not removing any rides to be added.



I agree - my first thought was that it would replace Roger Rabbit as seems like sort of similar - in a vehicle, a little "crazy", etc - like it could fit there ... but glad it isn't


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - my first thought was that it would replace Roger Rabbit as seems like sort of similar - in a vehicle, a little "crazy", etc - like it could fit there ... but glad it isn't



I would be so upset if they took away Roger Rabbit but glad as well there not. It's such an underrated dark ride.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Just went back through the GMR thread and this rumor goes all the way back to 2016.



I remember when this rumor originally floated around. I believe there was also a rumor while back that toontown could eventually be a Galaxy Edge expansion or an expansion if Disneyland created a "New Fantasyland" section. If WDWNT is correct it means toontown is staying.


----------



## dina444444

BigRed98 said:


> I remember when this rumor originally floated around. I believe there was also a rumor while back that toontown could eventually be a Galaxy Edge expansion or an expansion if Disneyland created a "New Fantasyland" section. If WDWNT is correct it means toontown is staying.


It’s staying and this addition is also not affecting the expansion pad space for SWGE.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Ralph and Vanellope Go from Breaking the Internet to Visiting Disney Parks This Fall


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Latest aerial photos of Glaxy's Edge in Hollywood Studios

includes a 3D rendering they created by combining a bunch of photos ... it's pretty cool!

http://blogmickey.com/2018/10/lates...rs-galaxys-edge-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## PolyRob

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Ralph and Vanellope Go from Breaking the Internet to Visiting Disney Parks This Fall


So excited for this! December Epcot plans officially updated haha


----------



## mcd2745

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Ralph and Vanellope Go from Breaking the Internet to Visiting Disney Parks This Fall




Who's getting the boot....Joy & Sadness, or Baymax?


----------



## unbanshee

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Ralph and Vanellope Go from Breaking the Internet to Visiting Disney Parks This Fall



Awesome! The rumor was true this time


----------



## rteetz

mcd2745 said:


> Who's getting the boot....Joy & Sadness, or Baymax?


I think this is in addition too.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I think this is in addition too.


Are Ralph and Vanellope temporary at Innoventions West and then moving to the Imagination Pavilion? Or is there just an experience there later in the winter? Maybe I am misreading it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> Are Ralph and Vanellope temporary at Innoventions West and then moving to the Imagination Pavilion? Or is there just an experience there later in the winter? Maybe I am misreading it.



I read it as they are temporarily in Innovation West (I guess to get them there in time for the movie opening) but then will move to Imagination for a more permanent location (but I could be wrong)


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Are Ralph and Vanellope temporary at Innoventions West and then moving to the Imagination Pavilion? Or is there just an experience there later in the winter? Maybe I am misreading it.


I’m not entirely sure. Could be a new interactive experience?


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> I read it as they are temporarily in Innovation West (I guess to get them there in time for the movie opening) but then will move to Imagination for a more permanent location (but I could be wrong)


That's also how I understood it!



rteetz said:


> I’m not entirely sure. Could be a new interactive experience?



I guess I will have to stay tuned


----------



## closetmickey

Gusey said:


> So, just got back from Disneyland Paris and noticed a few things:
> 1) Mickey's Phillarmagic was in 4D with HD 3D and the floor moving. Can't quite remember the floor moving in WDW and kinda turned the Aladdin & Jasmine part into a tame simulator. I wonder if they will make adjustments to WDW's?
> 2) Autopia is going down for refurb next month at DLP and as I was exiting the attraction, I noticed two Disney Cast Members with paint schemes and making notes about the attraction. Not sure if that is standard practice for refurbs or not?


Any tips? I will be visiting for 1 1/2 days in July. Thank you!!


----------



## closetmickey

dina444444 said:


> I’m excited for it and I like that it’s not removing any rides to be added.


Deleted as I found the answer


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Themes revealed for Star Wars Rival Weekend 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...mes-revealed/?CMP=ILC-DPFY19Q1wo102520180017G


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party sold out for October 30


----------



## Mrs Geek

I caught the "Decorating Disney Parks" special on Freeform today about all the Halloween stuff and I never realized the gingerbread house in Haunted Mansion Holiday is made of real gingerbread and frosting!! Super cool.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mrs Geek said:


> I caught the "Decorating Disney Parks" special on Freeform today about all the Halloween stuff and I never realized the gingerbread house in Haunted Mansion Holiday is made of real gingerbread and frosting!! Super cool.



That was a pretty good special - I liked how they shows senior CMs but also more junior ones who still had a visible impact on things


----------



## Sweettears

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, we love the new DS.  However, my wife, daughter and grand tinker can go all day down there.  Me, I prefer evening and nighttime as it is cooler and I love the atmosphere and lighting at night.  Plus, I tend to sit down outside at my favorite adult establishments and really prefer it being in the shade. Even the hole in the wall can be a hot little place in the sunlight. Love it at about 10 p.m.  And folks, everybody that is up for a few libations needs to check out the top deck lounge of the Paddlefish. Comfy outdoor furniture with a wonderful nighttime view. I highly recommend it


I will be there on Wednesday and will definitely give it a try after dinner.


----------



## dlavender

Anyone else have trouble getting in today? 

Actually had to work a few hours this morning


----------



## dina444444

dlavender said:


> Anyone else have trouble getting in today?
> 
> Actually had to work a few hours this morning


Boards were down for an extra 4/5 hours beyond the usual nightly down time.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Captain Marvel Joins Epic Line-Up of Super Heroes Aboard Disney Cruise Line


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was a pretty good special - I liked how they shows senior CMs but also more junior ones who still had a visible impact on things


Agreed. For all of the negativity I read here and elsewhere (on all these unofficial boards) against Disney and how they've gone downhill, don't value employees, etc., etc. this was really nice to see.  OBVIOUSLY they pick the most positive of stories, but reading here you'd think they don't exist anymore.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Wolfgang Puck Bar & Grill Now Accepting Advance Dining Reservations Beginning December 1st


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Ratatouille Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/ratatprogress1030/


----------



## HuskieJohn

*First look at Universal Orlando's expansion plans*
https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201810/6375/

Universals 4th gate BASIC infrastructure plans with roads, retention ponds and parking lot.  






Also Bioreconstruct posted some overlays from recent areal pictures.


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
Rosita Flying into The Tropical Hideaway in Disneyland Park


----------



## Cinderumbrella

AP rates are out through 4/27/19


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Special “Spring Into 2019” Hotel Rates Released for Annual Passholders


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Star Wars: Path of the Jedi Closed for Seasonal Operation


----------



## rteetz

*News*

My Disney Experience App Requesting Guest Feedback on Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

Disney Rumor Round Up October 2018


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Star Wars: Path of the Jedi Closed for Seasonal Operation



This closure is in the vein of the Stitch one.  Hopefully it continues down the Stitch path...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

HuskieJohn said:


> *First look at Universal Orlando's expansion plans*
> https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201810/6375/
> 
> Universals 4th gate BASIC infrastructure plans with roads, retention ponds and parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Bioreconstruct posted some overlays from recent areal pictures.



Can anyone tell me how far away, distance wise, this new area is compared to their other parks?


----------



## dina444444

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> Rosita Flying into The Tropical Hideaway in Disneyland Park


I’m excited for when this finally opens.


----------



## jknezek

dlavender said:


> This closure is in the vein of the Stitch one.  Hopefully it continues down the Stitch path...


Yeah. It's hard to care about a clip show. My daughter wanted to see it the last time we were there so we went in. Granted it was the first week of December in the mid-morning, so the Park was pretty empty anyway, but we were the only ones there.


----------



## dina444444

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Can anyone tell me how far away, distance wise, this new area is compared to their other parks?


I think it’s a mile or two down the road.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> I think it’s a mile or two down the road.


And there is rumored to be a transportation link to the new area.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Can anyone tell me how far away, distance wise, this new area is compared to their other parks?



so I took a google maps image and overlaid with the red outline a *very* rough approximation for the plans (I think they go a bit further west as well but you get the idea).  You can see existing Universal to the Northwest of this.  I did a distance capture from a point in the middle of this red area to the middle of the existing Universal and it was 2.7 miles.  If you go from like Volcano Bay to the edge of the red outline it is more like 1.5 miles


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> so I took a google maps image and overlaid with the red outline a *very* rough approximation for the plans (I think they go a bit further west as well but you get the idea).  You can see existing Universal to the Northwest of this.  I did a distance capture from a point in the middle of this red area to the middle of the existing Universal and it was 2.7 miles.  If you go from like Volcano Bay to the edge of the red outline it is more like 1.5 miles
> 
> View attachment 362184


It’s closer to where the new hotels are being built.


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Halloween Night is now sold out for Mickeys Not So Scary
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party.htm



Hasn't that sold out months in advance in the past even for Halloween falling on a school night?


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> Hasn't that sold out months in advance in the past even for Halloween falling on a school night?


The 31st routinely does. The 30th does eventually but not as quickly.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Star Wars: Path of the Jedi Closed for Seasonal Operation



When I went into this old Sound Dangerous theatre back in 2015 for "Frozen Fever" short .. this place was a total mess. Worse than budget theatres. Broken seats, sticky floors .. just smelled. I can't imagine they really made it that much better. It has needed a purpose for a decade now it seems.

Still shocked how many attractions they are closing/ (or closing early) during this "dead" time before SWGE opens. 

Not that I had any interest in every seeing this "attraction" .. my 6yo son (not having seen all the live action movies yet) would probably have enjoyed it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Q-man said:


> Hasn't that sold out months in advance in the past even for Halloween falling on a school night?



Everyone is pretty sure they upped the amount of tickets sold this year. So makes sense it wouldn't sell out as quickly as past years.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> And there is rumored to be a transportation link to the new area.


That will be fascinating to figure out if they try and do anything interesting. There are all kinds of ramifications of running transportation over the Interstate and it's not getting shut down for them to build a bridge. All that ignores the land use permission from the intervening landholders, which will be insane to secure. This has all the hallmarks of bus transportation, through an exceedingly congested and traffic light filled area. Disney buses may not be the most fun, but at least it's all "on the resort". This will be a whole different animal. 

As someone who lived in NYC for a few years and got very used to the 5-8 mph averages of intercity buses, these transfers are going to be brutal.


----------



## Firebird060

I am sure you are right about them upping the amount of tickets,  I was there on the 25th and I kept getting messages in the APP about tickets being available for that Nights party,  at the party it seem more crowded then normal for parties I have attended in the past.


----------



## Firebird060

jknezek said:


> That will be fascinating to figure out if they try and do anything interesting. There are all kinds of ramifications of running transportation over the Interstate and it's not getting shut down for them to build a bridge. All that ignores the land use permission from the intervening landholders, which will be insane to secure. This has all the hallmarks of bus transportation, through an exceedingly congested and traffic light filled area. Disney buses may not be the most fun, but at least it's all "on the resort". This will be a whole different animal.
> 
> As someone who lived in NYC for a few years and got very used to the 5-8 mph averages of intercity buses, these transfers are going to be brutal.



Maybe they are going to try and put some sort of Subway System in (unlikely due to water table but still possible)  or maybe they are going to try the whole Suspended Monorail  system running down 435, which is possible if they get the permits and pay the city and state enough.  Even a Gondala system is possible if they get the right permits.   It would just run right out of the back of the studios.  and Down 435 before getting to land that they own.    Yes this a heavily traffic area but the building isnt impossible


----------



## dlavender

jknezek said:


> That will be fascinating to figure out if they try and do anything interesting. There are all kinds of ramifications of running transportation over the Interstate and it's not getting shut down for them to build a bridge. All that ignores the land use permission from the intervening landholders, which will be insane to secure. This has all the hallmarks of bus transportation, through an exceedingly congested and traffic light filled area. Disney buses may not be the most fun, but at least it's all "on the resort". This will be a whole different animal.
> 
> As someone who lived in NYC for a few years and got very used to the 5-8 mph averages of intercity buses, these transfers are going to be brutal.



Yeah, for the reasons you mention, I really just see them doing a bus with....wait for it....screens....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> That will be fascinating to figure out if they try and do anything interesting. There are all kinds of ramifications of running transportation over the Interstate and it's not getting shut down for them to build a bridge. All that ignores the land use permission from the intervening landholders, which will be insane to secure. This has all the hallmarks of bus transportation, through an exceedingly congested and traffic light filled area. Disney buses may not be the most fun, but at least it's all "on the resort". This will be a whole different animal.
> 
> As someone who lived in NYC for a few years and got very used to the 5-8 mph averages of intercity buses, these transfers are going to be brutal.



don't they have Harry Potter?  Just use the floo network

part me wants them to do monorails just to stick it to Disney


----------



## jknezek

Firebird060 said:


> Maybe they are going to try and put some sort of Subway System in (unlikely due to water table but still possible)  or maybe they are going to try the whole Suspended Monorail  system running down 435, which is possible if they get the permits and pay the city and state enough.  Even a Gondala system is possible if they get the right permits.   It would just run right out of the back of the studios.  and Down 435 before getting to land that they own.    Yes this a heavily traffic area but the building isnt impossible


Not impossible, no. Just very, very messy. The construction required to do a Gondola or Suspended Monorail would really screw up that area for a long time. It could be done, but I'm guessing all those companies along that stretch would scream. Long and loud. A subway is just not something to consider. Not in FL.


----------



## Firebird060

Ah But here lies the solution.  Piles of Comcast money.  I agree it would be a crazy construction project, with the possibility of it only being allowed to be done at night but it could be done.  Now yes Busses are more cost effective but even added buss traffic would prob require roadwork to increase traffic allowance, or the whole screen option for a 20 minute ride, would have to have a emergency 30 minute add on for peak traffic time,  its hard to do a screen based show with something that is variable as traffic.


----------



## jknezek

Firebird060 said:


> Ah But here lies the solution.  Piles of Comcast money.  I agree it would be a crazy construction project, with the possibility of it only being allowed to be done at night but it could be done.  Now yes Busses are more cost effective but even added buss traffic would prob require roadwork to increase traffic allowance, or the whole screen option for a 20 minute ride, would have to have a emergency 30 minute add on for peak traffic time,  its hard to do a screen based show with something that is variable as traffic.



Comcast committed their money to Sky. They are running on massive piles of debt that are only going to grow. Not saying it isn't possible, just that it would be unlikely in the extreme. I fully expect buses. Maybe they try and find a way to run an express bus route that is longer in miles but prioritized for them. People prefer to be moving to being stuck. I just don't see how they can tear that area up for a big construction project. There are just too many landholders and stakeholders.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> And there is rumored to be a transportation link to the new area.


It just doesn't "feel" like a resort like Disney if one park is so separated from the others. I mean, sure .. they could do some sort of bus transportation, but then you pass by all this "other" stuff .. so it loses that "resort" feel.


----------



## jknezek

tlmadden73 said:


> It just doesn't "feel" like a resort like Disney if one park is so separated from the others. I mean, sure .. they could do some sort of bus transportation, but then you pass by all this "other" stuff .. so it loses that "resort" feel.


I don't know. You pass all kinds of stuff moving around Disney as well. Sure it's not offsite stuff, but still stuff. I think it'll work if they can find a way to limit the time spent in traffic. It doesn't have to be Disney, it just has to be a quality park. That'll draw people regardless.


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> My Disney Experience App Requesting Guest Feedback on Disney’s Hollywood Studios



I rope dropped HS this morning and the notification popped up while I was waiting for rope drop at the park entrance.  I've been pretty open about my IT frustrations when talking to CMs during this trip, and I've been able to talk to some higher level management at the resorts and parks who said they've been hearing about it for a while.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

TheMaxRebo said:


> don't they have Harry Potter? Just use the floo network


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> It just doesn't "feel" like a resort like Disney if one park is so separated from the others. I mean, sure .. they could do some sort of bus transportation, but then you pass by all this "other" stuff .. so it loses that "resort" feel.


They don’t have much of a choice in that. They don’t have the land options like Disney.


----------



## SG131

jknezek said:


> Not impossible, no. Just very, very messy. The construction required to do a Gondola or Suspended Monorail would really screw up that area for a long time. It could be done, but I'm guessing all those companies along that stretch would scream. Long and loud. A subway is just not something to consider. Not in FL.


Yup subway would be a horrible idea in the swamp lands of Florida. I think it would be a really hard sell to put a private monorail or gondola system within public right of way since it’s not really for the good of the public no matter how much money they are willing to pay. They would have do it outside of the roadway on private land and pay each of the land owners a nice chunk of money to build through their land. It would take a lot of money and negotiations. Bus would probably be most practical.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Parks Lucasfilm collection 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/lucasfilm...n-now-available-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> They don’t have much of a choice in that. They don’t have the land options like Disney.


Oh .. I understand that and don't have a problem with another "Universal" park wherever it is in the area. I am just saying .. calling it a "resort" is a stretch -- (Just how calling Volcano Bay their 3rd theme park is a stretch).


----------



## jknezek

tlmadden73 said:


> Oh .. I understand that and don't have a problem with another "Universal" park wherever it is in the area. I am just saying .. calling it a "resort" is a stretch -- (Just how calling Volcano Bay their 3rd theme park is a stretch).


If there is a hotel attached to it, and there will be more than one, then it's a resort. Lots of hotels call themselves resorts with nothing more than a nice pool. WDW is a one of a kind thing. Even the overseas parks can't match it. Judging something not a resort because it can't measure up to WDW is a very high bar.


----------



## Firebird060

SG131 said:


> Yup subway would be a horrible idea in the swamp lands of Florida. I think it would be a really hard sell to put a private monorail or gondola system within public right of way since it’s not really for the good of the public no matter how much money they are willing to pay. They would have do it outside of the roadway on private land and pay each of the land owners a nice chunk of money to build through their land. It would take a lot of money and negotiations. Bus would probably be most practical.


  Heres the whole thing,  with the ISTEA act of 1992 roadways and transportation on public land doesn't have to benefit the public.  Sadly we already see private highways and bypasses in our country, and we have seen the rise of "Express toll lanes" all over the US with more in planning and proposals as ways to deal with traffic conditions., where there is a pay to access system. These are built on public lands and managed by private companies with part of the proceeds going to government.  Universal could do the same thing, requiring a multi day multi park pass which has a built in cost that goes directly to Orlando or the State or both,  and they can argue it would bring in more visitors and more tax revenue which would benefit the state.

As for all the money Comcast has in SKY, and the debt they have incurred, doesnt really mean they arent willing to spend the money. I mean they still are going ahead with building the 3rd gate, a multi billion dollar project even after acquiring sky.  So it shows Comcast isnt against going further in Debt.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> If there is a hotel attached to it, and there will be more than one, then it's a resort. Lots of hotels call themselves resorts with nothing more than a nice pool. WDW is a one of a kind thing. Even the overseas parks can't match it. Judging something not a resort because it can't measure up to WDW is a very high bar.



I do think they will have hotels and maybe a 2nd City Walk type area - so in the end it might almost feel like 2 resorts that you can go between vs one self contained place - with those Value resorts sort of in the middle like @dina444444 mentioned


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> It just doesn't "feel" like a resort like Disney if one park is so separated from the others. I mean, sure .. they could do some sort of bus transportation, but then you pass by all this "other" stuff .. so it loses that "resort" feel.





tlmadden73 said:


> Oh .. I understand that and don't have a problem with another "Universal" park wherever it is in the area. I am just saying .. calling it a "resort" is a stretch -- (Just how calling Volcano Bay their 3rd theme park is a stretch).



You must be using a different definition of "resort" than.

Merriam-Webster: "a place designed to provide recreation, entertainment, and accommodation especially to vacationers : a community or establishment whose purpose or main industry is catering to vacationers"

It's referred to as Walt Disney World Resort and Universal Orlando Resort which are vast umbrellas. Volcano Bay is a part of Universal Orlando Resort just as Blizzard Beach and Typhoon Lagoon are part of Walt Disney World Resort.

It's a bit interesting your argument because you make comments for why Universal's new part wouldn't feel like a resort even though there are much more distances between things when you're on the Walt Disney World Resort property and you pass by traffic, roads, traffic signals, etc all real life things. 

The only difference between WDW and Universal in terms of your argument is WDW's land was bought years and years before Universal and had methods for staying under the radar in terms of land interest and pricing of land that Universal didn't quite have that luxury and so they make due with what they have.

I'm excited Universal is possibly making another gate. I'm certaintly not going to hold it against them nor would I hold DLR against them for being landlocked such that they are.


----------



## skier_pete

So why does Universal still get away with this BS about it being a "4th gate"? Volcano Bay is nice, but doesn't seem anything more special that BB or TL. 

Shouldn't we start talking about Disney new park rumors as a "7th gate" if we go by the same standards?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> You must be using a different definition of "resort" than.
> 
> Merriam-Webster: "a place designed to provide recreation, entertainment, and accommodation especially to vacationers : a community or establishment whose purpose or main industry is catering to vacationers"
> 
> It's referred to as Walt Disney World Resort and Universal Orlando Resort which are vast umbrellas. Volcano Bay is a part of Universal Orlando Resort just as Blizzard Beach and Typhoon Lagoon are part of Walt Disney World Resort.
> 
> It's a bit interesting your argument because you make comments for why Universal's new part wouldn't feel like a resort even though there are much more distances between things when you're on the Walt Disney World Resort property and you pass by traffic, roads, traffic signals, etc all real life things.
> 
> The only difference between WDW and Universal in terms of your argument is WDW's land was bought years and years before Universal and had methods for staying under the radar in terms of land interest and pricing of land that Universal didn't quite have that luxury and so they make due with what they have.
> 
> I'm excited Universal is possibly making another gate. I'm certaintly not going to hold it against them nor would I hold DLR against them for being landlocked such that they are.




well, the difference is all the stuff you would pass that are owned and operated by entities other than Universal.  Whereas, for the most part, everything you pass when going from one Disney Park to another Disney Park is owned and operated by Disney

So I do get what @tlmadden73 is saying - going from Islands of Adventure and then passing a Golden Corral and Ripley's Believe it or Not or Pirate Cove Adventure Golf to get to this new Universal Park does feel like leaving a contained "resort" and going to something else

Not holding it against them or saying it is horrible or anything, but I do get that it provides a different feeling.  Guess it is the same thing as those that want to stay "in the Disney Bubble" their entire vacation vs staying offsite to Disney


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

********** said:


> So why does Universal still get away with this BS about it being a "4th gate"? Volcano Bay is nice, but doesn't seem anything more special that BB or TL.
> 
> Shouldn't we start talking about Disney new park rumors as a "7th gate" if we go by the same standards?


I've never agreed with Universal calling Volcano Bay their 3rd theme park it's a water park--I've been vocal about that in the past on the Boards so they aren't "getting away with it" from me. 

That doesn't mean that all aren't under the umbrella of Universal Orlando Resort along with CityWalk, Volcano Bay, their hotels, etc just as Walt Disney World Resort encompasses hotels, theme parks, water parks, shopping district, golf, mini golf, etc.

It's unfair IMO to utilize an argument in terms of distance when for example MK and AK are between 5.3 and 5.7miles from each other the only difference is Disney was able to purchase the land under conditions that can never be replicated in terms of cost, and ones in which Universal was unable to take advantage of.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, the difference is all the stuff you would pass that are owned and operated by entities other than Universal.  Whereas, for the most part, everything you pass when going from one Disney Park to another Disney Park is owned and operated by Disney
> 
> So I do get what @tlmadden73 is saying - going from Islands of Adventure and then passing a Golden Corral and Ripley's Believe it or Not or Pirate Cove Adventure Golf to get to this new Universal Park does feel like leaving a contained "resort" and going to something else
> 
> Not holding it against them or saying it is horrible or anything, but I do get that it provides a different feeling.  Guess it is the same thing as those that want to stay "in the Disney Bubble" their entire vacation vs staying offsite to Disney


I didn't say I didn't get the argument. I said it was interesting because distance was being used.

Are we trying to say we never want Universal to greatly expand their offerings because they are landlocked and thus would have to purchase land outside of what they already own? Wonder if Universal owned the land that WDW owns and WDW owned the land that Universal owns if the exact same argument would be used by the exact same people.


----------



## hertamaniac

dina444444 said:


> It’s closer to where the new hotels are being built.



And is virtually across the street from the convention center (with their associated hotels).  You also have Andretti Indoor Karting center and Topgolf right next door.  I think this location is partially targeted to cater to the conventioneers.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, the difference is all the stuff you would pass that are owned and operated by entities other than Universal.  Whereas, for the most part, everything you pass when going from one Disney Park to another Disney Park is owned and operated by Disney
> 
> So I do get what @tlmadden73 *is saying - going from Islands of Adventure and then passing a Golden Corral and Ripley's Believe it or Not or Pirate Cove Adventure Golf to get to this new Universal Park does feel like leaving a contained "resort" and going to something else*
> 
> Not holding it against them or saying it is horrible or anything, but I do get that it provides a different feeling. * Guess it is the same thing as those that want to stay "in the Disney Bubble" their entire vacation vs staying offsite to Disney*



Exactamundo!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Stationing Non-Security Cast Members at Resort Booths to Better Collect Parking Fees


----------



## Irish_Mike

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Stationing Non-Security Cast Members at Resort Booths to Better Collect Parking Fees



Started on Sunday of this week, primarily (from what I've seen) front office CM's


----------



## rteetz

Irish_Mike said:


> Started on Sunday of this week, primarily (from what I've seen) front office CM's


Someone reported on WDWmagic they were denied to even eat lunch at AKL


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I didn't say I didn't get the argument. I said it was interesting because distance was being used.
> 
> Are we trying to say we never want Universal to greatly expand their offerings because they are landlocked and thus would have to purchase land outside of what they already own? Wonder if Universal owned the land that WDW owns and WDW owned the land that Universal owns if the exact same argument would be used by the exact same people.



I don’t see anyone saying universal shpuld exthis and or shouldn’t do what they are doing - I certainly am not. 

And I didn’t really see “distance” being used, I reread it and it was being “separated” and passing “stuff” so that is what I focused on and passing “stuff” that is owned and operated but different entities does break up the sense of a cohesive resort vs it all being owned/operates bu


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Someone reported on WDWmagic they were denied to even eat lunch at AKL


Really? Wow, is this because the guard didn't believe them or is this a change in procedure? I *think* aren't you allowed to park for a limited time to shop and dine?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Really? Wow, is this because the guard didn't believe them or is this a change in procedure? I *think* aren't you allowed to park for a limited time to shop and dine?


It's unclear. According to the written policy day guests are allowed to park for free if eating and shopping.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don’t see anyone saying universal shpuld exthis and or shouldn’t do what they are doing - I certainly am not.
> 
> And I didn’t really see “distance” being used, I reread it and it was being “separated” and passing “stuff” so that is what I focused on and passing “stuff” that is owned and operated but different entities does break up the sense of a cohesive resort vs it all being owned/operates bu


I understand. My thoughts on the subject could be more explanatory but given it's not a thread dedicated to that I'll just leave it as what I've already said


----------



## jknezek

********** said:


> So why does Universal still get away with this BS about it being a "4th gate"? Volcano Bay is nice, but doesn't seem anything more special that BB or TL.
> 
> Shouldn't we start talking about Disney new park rumors as a "7th gate" if we go by the same standards?


I think of this like I think of claimed FBS College Football Championships. You can kind of claim what you want because there is no real standard, but don't be surprised if people make fun of you for it. Disney could go to 6, Universal could go to 2. Neither changes the fact that a small percentage of people do water parks and they are nowhere near as important as theme parks.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney Cast Members Can Now Save 20 Percent When Mobile Ordering at Select Locations


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

UPDATE: Hollywood Studios Iconic “Film Strip” Entrance Completely Removed


----------



## soniam

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> It's unfair IMO to utilize an argument in terms of distance when for example MK and AK are between 5.3 and 5.7miles from each other the only difference is Disney was able to purchase the land under conditions that can never be replicated in terms of cost, and ones in which Universal was unable to take advantage of.



Actually, Universal used to own that land. They didn't get as good a deal as Disney, but at the time it was purchased, they got a heck of a deal. It was sold off by various previous owners of Universal, possibly MCA and Vivendi, maybe some of the others too. I believe the land between these two areas was all owned by Universal at one point.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> My Disney Experience App Requesting Guest Feedback on Disney’s Hollywood Studios


Had someone stop me on the way out of Toy Story Land today for a survey.


----------



## Sweettears

tlmadden73 said:


> When I went into this old Sound Dangerous theatre back in 2015 for "Frozen Fever" short .. this place was a total mess. Worse than budget theatres. Broken seats, sticky floors .. just smelled. I can't imagine they really made it that much better. It has needed a purpose for a decade now it seems.
> 
> Still shocked how many attractions they are closing/ (or closing early) during this "dead" time before SWGE opens.
> 
> Not that I had any interest in every seeing this "attraction" .. my 6yo son (not having seen all the live action movies yet) would probably have enjoyed it.


I have been there twice during the last few days. I’m usually a fan but no street entertainment and without FP good luck. Definitely half a day park for me at this point. It’s a shame.


----------



## writerguyfl

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Can anyone tell me how far away, distance wise, this new area is compared to their other parks?



Using the Measure Distance tool on Google Maps, it's about 3.35 miles (5.4 km) if they follow Universal Blvd.  The starting point is the back side of CityWalk at the corner of Hollywood Way and Universal Blvd.  Then ending point is the edge of the "new" plot of land.





Link to Google Maps: https://goo.gl/maps/xtYV19GZ4bC2

Personally, I think that Universal Blvd is going to be the chosen route between the two Universal areas...for either a bus route or elevated rail line.  I think both Universal and the City of Orlando will want to avoid using Kirkman Rd (State Road 435) because far more "locals" depend on that road when compared to Universal Blvd.  Theoretically, there will be fewer complaints because Universal Blvd is mostly lined with tourist-related businesses like hotels.



jknezek said:


> That will be fascinating to figure out if they try and do anything interesting. There are all kinds of ramifications of running transportation over the Interstate and it's not getting shut down for them to build a bridge. All that ignores the land use permission from the intervening landholders, which will be insane to secure.



While I can't comment on issues related to Interstate 4, Orange County has a history of partnering with private companies on transportation projects.  At one point, a privately owned and operated Maglev train line was planned between the Orlando International Airport and the International Drive area.  That line was to have stops at the Florida Mall and the Orange County Convention Center.  I'm not really sure the reason, but the project was scrapped.

In the above map, the area north of Sand Lake Road (State Road 482) is the City of Orlando.  South of that is (I think) unincorporated Orange County.  I imagine both entities will be eager to help Universal.  The City of Orlando has provided some sweetheart deals in the past.  For example, the City paid for a pedestrian bridge over Hollywood Way.  That bridge is exclusively used by guests of Universal hotels going to Universal theme parks.

If an elevated rail line is constructed, I'm sure some there will be lawsuits.  But, I imagine the line will run mostly down the median of Universal Blvd.  Almost the entire length of that road has an open median in the middle.

I also anticipate that if a rail line is added, it will include a stop at the Orange County Convention Center.  The North Concourse is just south of the second-to-last dot on the above map.  Adding the Convention Center would make City/County officials more likely to support the project.  And, it would benefit Universal as they could market their hotels as having easy access for conventioneers.



Firebird060 said:


> Maybe they are going to try and put some sort of Subway System in (unlikely due to water table but still possible)...



As someone else noted, a subway simply isn't possible.  In the entire state of Florida, I'm only aware of 4 underground transit tunnels.  The oldest is just a stone's throw from my house in Fort Lauderdale.  It's a tunnel under the New River in Downtown that opened in 1960.  The other public tunnel is the massive Port of Miami tunnel, which opened in 2014.  The other two tunnels are private and they just happen to be at Walt Disney World.  One is south of Disney's Contemporary Resort on N World Drive.  The other is near the International Gateway at Epcot.  That tunnel contains Epcot Resorts Blvd and Avenue of the Stars (which is the backstage road at Epcot).

The key aspect of all four of those tunnels is that they travel under bodies of water.  They only exist because bridges were deemed to be impossible for their sites.

While technically possible, a subway connecting the Universal areas would end up costing billions.  Given that an elevated route is far easier and cheaper, any underground route isn't even being considered.


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Special “Spring Into 2019” Hotel Rates Released for Annual Passholders


Is the only way for me to check what this would cost me for my dates for me to have an AP check for me? I’m thinking this may be worth it for me to cancel my package and get an AP for just me and rebook.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Ambehnke said:


> Is the only way for me to check what this would cost me for my dates for me to have an AP check for me? I’m thinking this may be worth it for me to cancel my package and get an AP for just me and rebook.



Where and when are you wanting to stay and with how many people.  I can look up the rate.  PM me if you want.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Special “Spring Into 2019” Hotel Rates Released for Annual Passholders


Thanks for this .. got $100 off my POFQ room at end of March (but had to get an upgraded "River View" room, as that was the only room available for the discount) .. still 10% off an upgraded room isn't bad. 



rteetz said:


> *News*
> Walt Disney World Stationing Non-Security Cast Members at Resort Booths to Better Collect Parking Fees


It was only a matter of time before they started to have to actually enforce the new parking fees. It felt like it was way too much "on your honor". 
This probably prevents someone just getting waived in or "saying" they have a reservation and just park overnight for free. 

People will find a way around such a silly fee until the enforcement is electronic and foolproof. 
I still feel there is a business to be had for someone outside the parks to open up an "offsite parking lot" and just shuttle people to their hotels for $10/day instead of the $17+ that Disney is charging.


----------



## Ambehnke

Tigger's ally said:


> Where and when are you wanting to stay and with how many people.  I can look up the rate.  PM me if you want.


Thank you! I sent a pm!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney research working on augmented reality costumes 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/disney-research-releases-study-on-augmented-reality-costumes-for-guests/


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney research working on augmented reality costumes
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/disney-research-releases-study-on-augmented-reality-costumes-for-guests/


If the transition with the costume being placed on the person is done well enough this could be quite cool IMO.


----------



## siren0119

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney research working on augmented reality costumes
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/disney-research-releases-study-on-augmented-reality-costumes-for-guests/


 See i have mixed feelings about this. Yes, it's neat to have photos with special effects...but if we're talking costumes, for me part of the fun is actually WEARING the costume. It's just not the same if I'm putting on an AR suit and only see the costume in the pictures....I want to twirl, feel like a princess, put on a character for a few minutes in real life. But that's just me


----------



## middlechild

@writerguyfl Thanks for your post on the possible ways to connect the parks. I found it very informative. I also could not help draw parallels with the Eastern Gateway Project at Disneyland. This project also sought to connect to Disney owned things, parking and parks, bypassing local businesses. The project was shut down by the city council for that reason, among others. Now Universal may try to put mass transit down Universal Blvd, as you describe. Wonder how the local businesses (attractions!) being bypassed would respond? How great of a hue and cry to prohibit Universal from bypassing their businesses? Bet it never makes it out of planning.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Falcon and Winter Soldier to have own shows on Disney streaming?

https://wdwnt.news/18103102


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

siren0119 said:


> See i have mixed feelings about this. Yes, it's neat to have photos with special effects...but if we're talking costumes, for me part of the fun is actually WEARING the costume. It's just not the same if I'm putting on an AR suit and only see the costume in the pictures....I want to twirl, feel like a princess, put on a character for a few minutes in real life. But that's just me


I can agree with that but to that end it would give people the appearance of being in a costume that may otherwise be impractical or against the rules to be in. I see this as basically a different version of the magic shots.


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> It's unclear. According to the written policy day guests are allowed to park for free if eating and shopping.


I think they should just do the validation system. Resort guests can use Magicbands to enter or leave and they keep track of who has cars or not. Visitors will need to get validated from a meal or store and have a time limit (Disneyland Downtown Disney has 3 hrs for eating at a QS or shopping; it goes up to 5 hrs for TS). That would also help with the parking issues and people abusing restaurant reservations to get free parking, taking up spots from paying guests.


----------



## scrappinginontario

This isn't new or a rumour but just a reminder to those with PVRs that we are now within the 1 week window to record 'Mickey's 90th Spectacular' airing this coming Sunday evening!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

scrappinginontario said:


> This isn't new or a rumour but just a reminder to those with PVRs that we are now within the 1 week window to record 'Mickey's 90th Spectacular' airing this coming Sunday evening!


Does anyone know why this isn’t airing on Mickey AND Minnie’s actual Birthday?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney research working on augmented reality costumes
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/disney-research-releases-study-on-augmented-reality-costumes-for-guests/




Obviously oversimplifying, but it seems like it would take "Magic Shots" to the next level - so I could see other applications beyond "outfits" but just other elements that interact with you more than what they do now with the magic shots


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Tatooine Traders Update 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/t...test-look-at-the-tatooine-traders-changes.htm


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Tatooine Traders Update
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/t...test-look-at-the-tatooine-traders-changes.htm



It looks good. Glad to see they cleared some clutter. Moving the lightsaber creation to a bigger area helps. To be honest, the last time we were at DHS (pre-TSL), this was the only place in the whole park we felt jammed in. It was just a mess moving around in here. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Tatooine Traders Update
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/t...test-look-at-the-tatooine-traders-changes.htm


Worth it just for that bigger "build your lightsaber" section! Having that at the front of the store was very crowded. 
Hard to tell .. do they still have a "build a droid" section?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
DHS Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/10/photo-rep...onstruction-galaxys-edge-new-merchandise-etc/


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Falcon and Winter Soldier to have own shows on Disney streaming?
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18103102



DREAMS DO COME TRUE! Winter Soldier has always been my favorite Marvel character next to Cap, of course. I hope this happens!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I don't know if it has been talked about yet on here but has anyone watched the Hocus Pocus 25th Anniversary Halloween Bash special?

I recorded it and admittedly fast forwarded through some things (wasn't really into the live performances by the acts and the host aspects of it TBH other than the actors themselves coming out and talking to the audience but that's just me). 

However it was really neat to see and learn about the special effects, origins of the movie, how they did certain things (like with the live cats, billy, etc), how the actors felt about the movie and how they put their spin on the characters, etc.

In any case not trying to give away too much detail but if you have a chance it's worth watching mostly for the stuff listed above lol


----------



## SG131

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I don't know if it has been talked about yet on here but has anyone watched the Hocus Pocus 25th Anniversary Halloween Bash special?
> 
> I recorded it and admittedly fast forwarded through some things (wasn't really into the live performances by the acts and the host aspects of it TBH other than the actors themselves coming out and talking to the audience but that's just me).
> 
> However it was really neat to see and learn about the special effects, origins of the movie, how they did certain things (like with the live cats, billy, etc), how the actors felt about the movie and how they put their spin on the characters, etc.
> 
> In any case not trying to give away too much detail but if you have a chance it's worth watching mostly for the stuff listed above lol


I was in a hotel room in the middle of nowhere the night it came out so I watched the whole thing.  I felt the same as you, wasn't really interested in the fashion show or musical performances, but loved all the behind the scenes stuff and hearing from the stars.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Now Shining: Pixar Lamp at Pixar Pier in Disney California Adventure Park

Only took them about 4 months


----------



## dina444444

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Now Shining: Pixar Lamp at Pixar Pier in Disney California Adventure Park
> 
> Only took them about 4 months


And it’s been under a bag for the past few weeks.


----------



## wnwardii

dina444444 said:


> And it’s been under a bag for the past few weeks.



Yeah, it was pretty pathetic looking too.  And of course they unveil this AFTER my trip to Disneyland.  Well I guess we still have Bing Bong to look forward to.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> Yeah, it was pretty pathetic looking too.  And of course they unveil this AFTER my trip to Disneyland.  Well I guess we still have Bing Bong to look forward to.


I forgot about Bing Bong! That’s taking way too long.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I don't know if it has been talked about yet on here but has anyone watched the Hocus Pocus 25th Anniversary Halloween Bash special?
> 
> I recorded it and admittedly fast forwarded through some things (wasn't really into the live performances by the acts and the host aspects of it TBH other than the actors themselves coming out and talking to the audience but that's just me).
> 
> However it was really neat to see and learn about the special effects, origins of the movie, how they did certain things (like with the live cats, billy, etc), how the actors felt about the movie and how they put their spin on the characters, etc.
> 
> In any case not trying to give away too much detail but if you have a chance it's worth watching mostly for the stuff listed above lol



I'm just watching it now. I didn't understand what it was going to be. Thought it would be the movie with a few minutes of trivia and interviews before and after commercial breaks


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm just watching it now. I didn't understand what it was going to be. Thought it would be the movie with a few minutes of trivia and interviews before and after commercial breaks


Uh oh. I'm sorry  I hope I didn't confuse you on what it was!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Renderings Revealed for Disney Cruise Line’s Terminal Expansion at Port Canaveral


----------



## Tiki Birdland

BigRed98 said:


> Now Shining: Pixar Lamp at Pixar Pier in Disney California Adventure Park


So glad to see this! Missed Luxo when it was at DHS a few years ago. Maybe we get something similar back at WDW?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Christmas arrives at MK

http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/photos-christmas-decor-arrives-on-main-street-usa-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Coronado Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photos-la...emodeling-at-disneys-coronado-springs-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Don’t forget about the Mickey’s 90th special on ABC this Sunday

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...pecial-on-nov-4/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo101180001A


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Uh oh. I'm sorry  I hope I didn't confuse you on what it was!



Oh no, this was an idea I had worked up in my head when I first saw the commercial a while ago. If I'd read your review I would have been better prepared.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Festival of the Arts details released

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/epc...-epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts.htm


----------



## jtwibih

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Christmas arrives at MK
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/photos-christmas-decor-arrives-on-main-street-usa-at-magic-kingdom/



Does the tree usually go up later? Also the poinsettias at the front forming the Mickey ornament?


----------



## rteetz

jtwibih said:


> Does the tree usually go up later? Also the poinsettias at the front forming the Mickey ornament?


Yes it usually goes up post holiday special filming.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Whirlpool official appliance of Disneyland and Walt Disney World 

https://twitter.com/thedclblog/status/1057982995209117696?s=21


----------



## rteetz

New Christmas popcorn bucket per BlogMickey


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> Yes it usually goes up post holiday special filming.



That's not true.  Two years ago it was up while they did filming.  There's no parade taping to keep it from being up.


----------



## jtwibih

afan said:


> That's not true.  Two years ago it was up while they did filming.  There's no parade taping to keep it from being up.



I thought the tree was up before filming as well. I would think it would be up by the first MVMCP.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> New Christmas popcorn bucket per BlogMickey
> 
> View attachment 362565


What a cute Pluto bucket.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Festival of the Arts details released
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/epc...-epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts.htm


Already have my dates figured out (if I end up going in February)! I must see Ashley Brown and Josh Strickland!!!



rteetz said:


> New Christmas popcorn bucket per BlogMickey
> 
> View attachment 362565


Basically the same popcorn bucket as last year. It's just a different Christmas sweater. How about something a little more unique Disney? I guess they are going with what works since I had to buy the Pluto one last year.



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Christmas arrives at MK
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/photos-christmas-decor-arrives-on-main-street-usa-at-magic-kingdom/


So, the Christmas tree won't be up for my party on the 9th.  One can still hope.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> New Christmas popcorn bucket per BlogMickey
> 
> View attachment 362565




That will be gone way before December


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> That's not true.  Two years ago it was up while they did filming.  There's no parade taping to keep it from being up.


Sorry my bad.


----------



## rteetz

Reporting live from WDW for the next few days. News might not be as quick as you’re used to


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Reporting live from WDW for the next few days. News might not be as quick as you’re used to



Bring me back something good!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Spaceship Earth ears coming soon

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photos-spaceship-earth-mouse-ear-headbands-coming-soon-to-epcot/


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> Reporting live from WDW for the next few days. News might not be as quick as you’re used to


 Have a great time at Disney!!!


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> New Christmas popcorn bucket per BlogMickey
> 
> View attachment 362565


Looks like last year's.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Foodie Guide to the 2018 Disney Festival of Holidays at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Christmas arrives at MK
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/photos-christmas-decor-arrives-on-main-street-usa-at-magic-kingdom/


Amazing this is done literally overnight. Can't wait to see it in person in a week!


----------



## rteetz

splash327 said:


> Looks like last year's.


Except red instead of green.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Except red instead of green.



Like those parody commercials about the iPhone joking about how this year the headphone jack is on the top!

Disney PR: "this year, the sweater is green!!!'

Crowd: "Mind blown!!!!!"


----------



## rteetz

Off to check out the Christmas decor!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Food guide to Festival of the Holidays at DCA

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...holidays-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> Reporting live from WDW for the next few days. News might not be as quick as you’re used to


Okay how is it a college student can afford to keep doing this :O

I can't afford to do this...and I make pretty darn good money


----------



## rteetz

Phicinfan said:


> Okay how is it a college student can afford to keep doing this :O
> 
> I can't afford to do this...and I make pretty darn good money


I don’t know how I do it either.


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> I don’t know how I do it either.


 if you are like me, I am made to do gov't work - with a gaining national debt


----------



## Lesley Wake

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Foodie Guide to the 2018 Disney Festival of Holidays at Disney California Adventure Park


Yay, we actually got the menus more than a day in advance!


----------



## dina444444

Lesley Wake said:


> Yay, we actually got the menus more than a day in advance!


I know!


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> I don’t know how I do it either.


I hear you! 
Everyone has their priorities on what to spend money on, it's obvious what most of ours on here is. 

I often wonder how people "afford" to go to multiple professional sporting events (or concerts) .. or buy a $5 coffee every day .. or get a new car every 2-3 years .. or get the newest iPhone every year, or  have a giant wardrobe of the trendiest clothes, etc. etc. etc. 
When I look deeply at it, it's not that I probably couldn't afford the same things .. I just can't afford those things AND the other things I enjoy (like WDW vacations). I just value some things over others.  

I feel most families can STILL afford a WDW vacation .. it just may mean that you have to sacrifice more things than your neighbor. You can't "Keep up with the Jones". If you value a WDW vacation, you probably will gladly sacrifice those things. You may have to have a shorter trip, you may not be able to stay at Deluxe or Moderate, you may not be able to get those dessert party extras or may have to scrimp and save ahead of time (at sacrifice comforts at home (like cable TV, a huge data plan for your phone, that Starbucks coffee, etc.).


----------



## amberpi

tlmadden73 said:


> Amazing this is done literally overnight. Can't wait to see it in person in a week!



So they literally went from fall to the winter holidays (although, let's be real, WDW only does xmas) overnight...so it's like 4-5 months of the year that the MK isn't in it's original state? Its impressive, and we went to MNSSHP this year *shudders, please lord, never, ever again, or not until the MK serves*, but I really hate the parks with all the clutter. The boy just asked for another WDW trip for his late Dec. bday. We'll take him when that stuff is down. I feel like it detracts rather than adds to the parks (minority opinion on here I know), so we'll take him in Jan. Not having more pics mucked up, but MAN it is impressive they can change that quickly. Super impressive.


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

tlmadden73 said:


> I hear you!
> Everyone has their priorities on what to spend money on, it's obvious what most of ours on here is.
> 
> I often wonder how people "afford" to go to multiple professional sporting events (or concerts) .. or buy a $5 coffee every day .. or get a new car every 2-3 years .. or get the newest iPhone every year, or  have a giant wardrobe of the trendiest clothes, etc. etc. etc.
> When I look deeply at it, it's not that I probably couldn't afford the same things .. I just can't afford those things AND the other things I enjoy (like WDW vacations). I just value some things over others.
> 
> I feel most families can STILL afford a WDW vacation .. it just may mean that you have to sacrifice more things than your neighbor. You can't "Keep up with the Jones". If you value a WDW vacation, you probably will gladly sacrifice those things. You may have to have a shorter trip, you may not be able to stay at Deluxe or Moderate, you may not be able to get those dessert party extras or may have to scrimp and save ahead of time (at sacrifice comforts at home (like cable TV, a huge data plan for your phone, that Starbucks coffee, etc.).



That's us. For us, a trip to Disney means sacrificing a yearly vacation elsewhere. We have made the decision to not go on a small vacation every year -- in order to go to Disney once every three years or so.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New banshee purse

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/banshee-purse-offers-new-way-to-bring-home-popular-souvenir/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> So they literally went from fall to the winter holidays (although, let's be real, WDW only does xmas) overnight...so it's like 4-5 months of the year that the MK isn't in it's original state? Its impressive, and we went to MNSSHP this year *shudders, please lord, never, ever again, o*r not until the MK serves**, but I really hate the parks with all the clutter. The boy just asked for another WDW trip for his late Dec. bday. We'll take him when that stuff is down. I feel like it detracts rather than adds to the parks (minority opinion on here I know), so we'll take him in Jan. Not having more pics mucked up, but MAN it is impressive they can change that quickly. Super impressive.



well, they added an upcharge event for the Christmas Party where you can come and go to Tony's and includes alcoholic beverages 


And here is a timelapse video of them doing the changeover on Main St - really a cool process!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, they added an upcharge event for the Christmas Party where you can come and go to Tony's and includes alcoholic beverages
> 
> 
> And here is a timelapse video of them doing the changeover on Main St - really a cool process!


I really wish they still had the wreaths across Main Street.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, they added an upcharge event for the Christmas Party where you can come and go to Tony's and includes alcoholic beverages
> 
> 
> And here is a timelapse video of them doing the changeover on Main St - really a cool process!



Super cool. Again, I hate xmas, but that's amazing!

I think they'd have to pay me to eat at Tony's and seriously I'll never go at that time of the year. Just really offputting. That's cool though, lots of folks love xmas, and it's crowded anyway


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New banshee purse
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/banshee-purse-offers-new-way-to-bring-home-popular-souvenir/


That's actually pretty cute. I'm liking the colors. I haven't been able to picture myself personally though with shaped purses quite yet despite thinking some are very cute.


----------



## buteraa

rteetz said:


> I don’t know how I do it either.


Can you see if you can find any of the maps for the Christmas Party?  Will be there 12-20 and there still doesn't seem to be a lot out on the party treats/locations, etc.


----------



## scrappinginontario

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I really wish they still had the wreaths across Main Street.


 Each person has their own preferences.  While I liked the wreaths a part of me really likes being able to look down Main Street and see the castle without the wreaths interfering.


----------



## rteetz

buteraa said:


> Can you see if you can find any of the maps for the Christmas Party?  Will be there 12-20 and there still doesn't seem to be a lot out on the party treats/locations, etc.


The regular map today still has Halloween on the front so I don’t think those are a viable yet.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Each person has their own preferences.  While I liked the wreaths a part of me really likes being able to look down Main Street and see the castle without the wreaths interfering.


I really like the arches they do now.


----------



## rteetz

Jingle Cruise is back and operating today!


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Jingle Cruise is back and operating today!


I wish they still did this at DLR.


----------



## Moliphino

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I really wish they still had the wreaths across Main Street.



I wish they still did the arches at Epcot.


----------



## jlundeen

I. was there last year over Halloween week. Literally the decor went from Halloween one day and overnight  became Christmas. It was totally unbelievable! An army of people must have worked tirelessly.


----------



## Firebird060

Christmas decorating at Disney is such a Choreographed deployment, I feel like someone there at Disney could give you a Minute by minute break down of things such as.   "1:20 am place 356 wreath in Fantasy Land 1:21 am test power to strand PP32"  I would love to see there punch list and schedule.   But I am sure that is just me.  


 In any case,  I can understand how it might be harder for Families to go to Disney on a constant basis,  as it is harder to plan for the unexpected expenses when you have a family with kids,  but as a person who is married without children, Disney is alot easier to afford and the unexpected expenses are alot less so me and the wife are able to go 3 to 4 times a year.   We sometimes do it on a budget, sometimes we go all out,  we sometimes rent DVC sometimes we use our AP discounts.   Regardless of the expense though we go as I am sure many others go to Disney, because it is our happy place and allows us that sigh of relaxation that a good vacation should give to people.   I think that sigh and the smiles is why so many of us can justify the "expense" that is Disney


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> Jingle Cruise is back and operating today!



YES! I was worried they wouldn’t do it! Did you get to ride it?


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> YES! I was worried they wouldn’t do it! Did you get to ride it?


Not yet.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Photos: Cinderella Castle Gingerbread Display and Merchandise Debut at Contemporary


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Photos: Chinese Theater Courtyard Work Completed


----------



## jlundeen

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Photos: Cinderella Castle Gingerbread Display and Merchandise Debut at Contemporary


Glad that they have come back to Cinderella!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Dooney & Bourke Disney Parks Holiday Collection now available at Shop Disney .... must say that the pattern is pretty cute 

https://www.shopdisney.com/brands/d...JTJubzDFOL-8bzGr3qLYUfUty3dwsV-izCIQ3RfH95k4A


----------



## PolyRob

jlundeen said:


> Glad that they have come back to Cinderella!


I was actually a little bummed (and Cindy is my favorite!). Besides the addition of fairy godmother and some background gingerbread work, the display is identical to last year


----------



## Tiki Birdland

BigRed98 said:


> Photos: Chinese Theater Courtyard Work Completed


sorry to see that they're not using the original entrance. It was an incredible entrance!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiki Birdland said:


> sorry to see that they're not using the original entrance. It was an incredible entrance!



tis true - but I am just really glad they are keeping the facade (I know they announced that right away, but I was till worried)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Disney Parks Holiday Collection now available at Shop Disney .... must say that the pattern is pretty cute
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/brands/d...JTJubzDFOL-8bzGr3qLYUfUty3dwsV-izCIQ3RfH95k4A


My mom is a big Dooney person but she can’t justify buying a holiday Dooney since you can only really use it for a limited amount of time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> My mom is a big Dooney person but she can’t justify buying a holiday Dooney since you can only really use it for a limited amount of time.



good point - guess you could use it heavily in December and if you are the type to go to a lot of holiday parties it could get used, but definitely make sense

My wife currently has 2 big and 2 small ones - one of each to use in fall & winter vs spring & summer and she seems good with that


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
New Candlelight Processional Narrators, Food & Merchandise Set for 2018 EPCOT International Festival of the Holidays!

The final 2 Candlelight Processional Narrators added to the list coming to Walt Disney World this year are:

Robby Benson, Nov. 28-30
John Stamos, Dec. 1 – 2


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> New Candlelight Processional Narrators, Food & Merchandise Set for 2018 EPCOT International Festival of the Holidays!
> 
> The final 2 Candlelight Processional Narrators added to the list coming to Walt Disney World this year are:
> 
> Robby Benson, Nov. 28-30
> John Stamos, Dec. 1 – 2


John Stamos would be awesome to see.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> good point - guess you could use it heavily in December and if you are the type to go to a lot of holiday parties it could get used, but definitely make sense
> 
> My wife currently has 2 big and 2 small ones - one of each to use in fall & winter vs spring & summer and she seems good with that


I’ve lost track of how many my mom has. I got her the attraction Ears one for her birthday.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> John Stamos would be awesome to see.


He is at the start of my December trip! I'm so excited! I get to see John Stamos, Neil Patrick Harris, and Whoopi Goldberg on this trip!


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> John Stamos would be awesome to see.



He's everyone's favorite Uncle!


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

New "Mickey's Mix Magic" Fireworks and Projection Show featuring EDM Coming to Disneyland Park in January 2019


----------



## BigRed98

*News* 

Liberty Tree Tavern at the Magic Kingdom Now Offering Weekly Specials


----------



## Firebird060

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> He is at the start of my December trip! I'm so excited! I get to see John Stamos, Neil Patrick Harris, and Whoopi Goldberg on this trip!


NPH and his husband visit WDW quite alot. But yes NPH is kool,  As for John Stamos, I would love if Bob Saggat did it.


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Photos: "Ralph Breaks the Internet" Display at Walt Disney Presents


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> New "Mickey's Mix Magic" Fireworks and Projection Show featuring EDM Coming to Disneyland Park in January 2019


"Disneyland has yet to announce the new show, but it is expected to do so around Mickey’s birthday on November 18th."

I will wait for confirmation from Disney to believe anything. Granted...Even confirmation from Disney doesn't mean anything (Hmm...Main Street Theater).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> New "Mickey's Mix Magic" Fireworks and Projection Show featuring EDM Coming to Disneyland Park in January 2019




This part is interesting as they will have different offerings / versions of it:

"On weekends, the show will feature pyrotechnics, but during the week (Monday through Thursday) it will be a projection-only show."


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> This part is interesting as they will have different offerings / versions of it:
> 
> "On weekends, the show will feature pyrotechnics, but during the week (Monday through Thursday) it will be a projection-only show."



That has been rumored for quite some time now about pyrotechnics only on weekends at Disneyland. I think wdwnt is right about this.



AMusicLifeForMe said:


> "Disneyland has yet to announce the new show, but it is expected to do so around Mickey’s birthday on November 18th."
> 
> I will wait for confirmation from Disney to believe anything. Granted...Even confirmation from Disney doesn't mean anything (Hmm...Main Street Theater).



We'll find out soon if Disney officially announces it because Mickey's birthday is about 2 weeks away.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

BigRed98 said:


> That has been rumored for quite some time now about pyrotechnics only on weekends at Disneyland. I think wdwnt is right about this.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll find out soon if Disney officially announces it because Mickey's birthday is about 2 weeks away.


Very true...With everything that has been rumored for sometime being in this article, I really wouldn't be surprised if this is confirmed. I just wish someone wouldn't say that it's basically confirmed and then at the end of the article say that it isn't.


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Disney Parks Brings Star-Studded Celebrations to ABC and Disney Channel This Holiday Season

Lightning McQueen Racing Academy Sneak Peek on November 23 in the DisneyNOW app!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> That has been rumored for quite some time now about pyrotechnics only on weekends at Disneyland. I think wdwnt is right about this.



do you know if the restrictions at DLR for how late they can have the fireworks differ on the weekends vs the weekdays?  I know it is much more of an issue in DLR than WDW as far as if the fireworks happen or not


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> do you know if the restrictions at DLR for how late they can have the fireworks differ on the weekends vs the weekdays?  I know it is much more of an issue in DLR than WDW as far as if the fireworks happen or not



That I am not sure about. Maybe someone else on the boards know.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> That I am not sure about. Maybe someone else on the boards know.



ok, just curious - just thinking if something happens and they can't have it that weekend - that is a long time between shows .... like, more pressure for them to actually go off on the weekends so wondering if there is a greater chance of it happening


----------



## wareagle57

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> He is at the start of my December trip! I'm so excited! I get to see John Stamos, Neil Patrick Harris, and Whoopi Goldberg on this trip!



Really wish these were spread out more. We are there the next week and I don't really care about any of our narrators, or know who some of them even are.


----------



## sachilles

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Liberty Tree Tavern at the Magic Kingdom Now Offering Weekly Specials


This is something so simple in concept, I can't believe it has taken this long for Disney to do.
I know cooking for gazillion guests every day is not an easy thing. You find that food supply makes it tough to offer certain foods all the time. That's why a little variety in a weekly special dish makes so much sense.
Having a weekly special is a good way to let the kitchen experiment with new dishes. It gives the guests a little variety which is nice.

Where I think the disney dining plans popularity had killed off a lot of creativity from the kitchens, I think the trend has reversed. Dining plans seem to decreasing in popularity, and in turn that is allowing the restaurants to start to bloom again with more creative offerings.


----------



## Firebird060

sachilles said:


> This is something so simple in concept, I can't believe it has taken this long for Disney to do.
> I know cooking for gazillion guests every day is not an easy thing. You find that food supply makes it tough to offer certain foods all the time. That's why a little variety in a weekly special dish makes so much sense.
> Having a weekly special is a good way to let the kitchen experiment with new dishes. It gives the guests a little variety which is nice.
> 
> Where I think the disney dining plans popularity had killed off a lot of creativity from the kitchens, I think the trend has reversed. Dining plans seem to decreasing in popularity, and in turn that is allowing the restaurants to start to bloom again with more creative offerings.


I agree with the restaurants trying to offer more creative offerings.   We are seeing a rise in more seasonal menus as well as some of the higher dinning experiences having menus that change on a quarterly basis. For example in March  the Flying fish had one of the best Wagu Steaks I have ever had, by the time I was back in June it was off the menu,  but I think it is back on again...

In saying that I hope we see more weekly specials from the restaurants, I understand they prob will not be added to the My Disney Experience Apps because of how quickly they change, but for us who like to pick a meal when we get to the restaurant and now weeks before, its nice to see something you didnt know they served.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Foodie Guide to 2018 Holidays at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, just curious - just thinking if something happens and they can't have it that weekend - that is a long time between shows .... like, more pressure for them to actually go off on the weekends so wondering if there is a greater chance of it happening



I am sure someone that is more knowledgeable can correct me, but I believe the fireworks have to be completed by 10pm.  During Mickey's Halloween Party last week, the fireworks were at 9:35.  Other times when I was there, fireworks were about the same time.  

The problem they have at Disneyland is the wind conditions.  If the wind, at the higher altitudes, is strong, they will cancel the show.  But this means that they need to do the show the next night or so since everything is loaded.  I don't believe they can keep the fireworks loaded for too long.  For example, one night during a Mickey's Halloween Party they couldn't shoot off the fireworks.  So they ran them the next night for the regular guests.  If they change to only do the fireworks on the weekend, then maybe they will target for Friday and Saturday, with Sunday being the backup if the weather/wind does not cooperate.


----------



## Tigger's ally

sachilles said:


> This is something so simple in concept, I can't believe it has taken this long for Disney to do.
> I know cooking for gazillion guests every day is not an easy thing. You find that food supply makes it tough to offer certain foods all the time. That's why a little variety in a weekly special dish makes so much sense.
> Having a weekly special is a good way to let the kitchen experiment with new dishes. It gives the guests a little variety which is nice.
> 
> Where I think the disney dining plans popularity had killed off a lot of creativity from the kitchens, I think the trend has reversed. Dining plans seem to decreasing in popularity, and in turn that is allowing the restaurants to start to bloom again with more creative offerings.



Not sure if it is due to the dining plans or not, but I do think all the added restaurants at DS are forcing Dis restaurants in parks and resorts to up their game.  That is a good thing.  We stayed at OKW last trip and the ability to get to DS was a big reason why, and also why we are going to stay there next spring. 

Now if only the Riveria Restaurants can up the game for the Gondola side of Epcot/Studios.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wine and Dine Magicbands 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...18-rundisney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend/


----------



## skier_pete

Tigger's ally said:


> Not sure if it is due to the dining plans or not, but I do think all the added restaurants at DS are forcing Dis restaurants in parks and resorts to up their game.  That is a good thing.  We stayed at OKW last trip and the ability to get to DS was a big reason why, and also why we are going to stay there next spring.
> 
> Now if only the Riveria Restaurants can up the game for the Gondola side of Epcot/Studios.



Well, I think when DDP was a deal, it forced the restaurants to lower options to accommodate. Now that people on the DDP are paying more than people paying cash, they can expand the offerings a little again.


----------



## Ambehnke

Tigger's ally said:


> Where and when are you wanting to stay and with how many people.  I can look up the rate.  PM me if you want.


Thanks for the help @Tigger's ally !!! I am now an AP!


----------



## ICTVgrad07

jlundeen said:


> Glad that they have come back to Cinderella!


We're down here now and let me tell you ...no one really knows that it's up yet I think. I had to fight no one to get an unobstructed pic of it!  It was great!


----------



## Sweettears

jlundeen said:


> I. was there last year over Halloween week. Literally the decor went from Halloween one day and overnight  became Christmas. It was totally unbelievable! An army of people must have worked tirelessly.


Same happened on November 1. I was going to take a few photos of the Halloween decorates but they were all gone and replaced with Xmas decorations


----------



## Sweettears

Tigger's ally said:


> Not sure if it is due to the dining plans or not, but I do think all the added restaurants at DS are forcing Dis restaurants in parks and resorts to up their game.  That is a good thing.  We stayed at OKW last trip and the ability to get to DS was a big reason why, and also why we are going to stay there next spring.
> 
> Now if only the Riveria Restaurants can up the game for the Gondola side of Epcot/Studios.


I ‘m not sure that the two compete with each other. It’s not exactly convenient to make a choice between a resort or park TS versus DS. I think the offerings at DS are more a way of trying to generate traffic and convince people that it’s worth the trip.


----------



## The Pho

Sweettears said:


> I ‘m not sure that the two compete with each other. It’s not exactly convenient to make a choice between a resort or park TS versus DS. I think the offerings at DS are more a way of trying to generate traffic and convince people that it’s worth the trip.


A lot of people will primarily eat the quick service options and save the big meals for only a select few during the trip.  Springs offerings definitely appeal to that group, especially since the parks are severely lacking (with exceptions) in the quality table service aspect.


----------



## disneygirlsng

Sweettears said:


> Same happened on November 1. I was going to take a few photos of the Halloween decorates but they were all gone and replaced with Xmas decorations


The change happens overnight Oct 31-Nov 1 every year.


----------



## hertamaniac

Tigger's ally said:


> Not sure if it is due to the dining plans or not, but I do think all the added restaurants at DS are forcing Dis restaurants in parks and resorts to up their game.  That is a good thing.  We stayed at OKW last trip and the ability to get to DS was a big reason why, and also why we are going to stay there next spring.



Yep.  Obviously from my avatar, I am huge fan of OKW and the proximity to the dining options at DS.  We stayed there for two weeks earlier this year and plan to go back in a couple of years after the current park construction projects are completed.


----------



## Katrina Y

rteetz said:


> My mom is a big Dooney person but she can’t justify buying a holiday Dooney since you can only really use it for a limited amount of time.


That is how I am. I love Christmas and I love Dooney purses, but that’s a lot of money for such a short time. I really wanted the 20th Anniversary of Animal Kingdom purse, but it was sold out when I went in May.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Ambehnke said:


> Thanks for the help @Tigger's ally !!! I am now an AP!



You're most certainly welcome.  We rotate often between my wife being and AP holder to me being one depending on our plans and it does save money if you use it wisely.  

Congrats on your splurge and hope it got you that great rate at AKL for your trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Katrina Y said:


> That is how I am. I love Christmas and I love Dooney purses, but that’s a lot of money for such a short time. I really wanted the 20th Anniversary of Animal Kingdom purse, but it was sold out when I went in May.



I showed my wife the new pattern and her response was “oh, that’s cute!  I don’t need it” - and her reasoning was just that she would only get to use it for a limited time.  Plus she already has a Nightmare Before Christmas one that she uses for the fall and holiday season


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Titles for the upcoming avatar films 

https://twitter.com/fandango/status/1058397187149750272?s=21


----------



## soniam

disneygirlsng said:


> The change happens overnight Oct 31-Nov 1 every year.



Actually, at MK, it's the night of the last MNSSHP. Last year, the last party was on November 1, so the switch over happened that night. We were there for the party and to see the park the next day. It was pretty cool.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Details of Toy Story Land Holiday Overlay Revealed


----------



## jlundeen

So is everyone else having trouble with the desktop website version of the MDE app?   I haven't been able to see my plans online for two days - works fine on the phone app... which is a huge relief with a trip coming up fast....


----------



## CJK

jlundeen said:


> So is everyone else having trouble with the desktop website version of the MDE app? I haven't been able to see my plans online for two days - works fine on the phone app... which is a huge relief with a trip coming up fast....


Yes, me too!! If it weren't still working on the app, I'd be going crazy right about now! lol


----------



## Bay Max

jlundeen said:


> So is everyone else having trouble with the desktop website version of the MDE app?   I haven't been able to see my plans online for two days - works fine on the phone app... which is a huge relief with a trip coming up fast....



It's been worse than usual lately.  I noticed that I can see my plans if I log in right before clicking on 'My plans'; otherwise it doesn't work.


----------



## jlundeen

Bay Max said:


> It's been worse than usual lately.  I noticed that I can see my plans if I log in right before clicking on 'My plans'; otherwise it doesn't work.


I just keep getting the "Please come back later...." error.  Very frustrating.


----------



## Amy11401

jlundeen said:


> So is everyone else having trouble with the desktop website version of the MDE app?   I haven't been able to see my plans online for two days - works fine on the phone app... which is a huge relief with a trip coming up fast....


Actually I just put up a post similar to this.  I am try to download and edit Memory Maker photos from my trip a couple of weeks ago and it is not working.


----------



## Capang

jlundeen said:


> So is everyone else having trouble with the desktop website version of the MDE app?   I haven't been able to see my plans online for two days - works fine on the phone app... which is a huge relief with a trip coming up fast....


I can't see any of my plans on my mobile. I'm winging it tonight off memory, but even signing out and in isn't working tonight.


----------



## jlundeen

For me it looks like I'm back now. I can see the online web app on my phone, as well as the mobile app on my phone. 

I have not tried my desktop yet but if I can get to it from my phone I can make the necessary changes.


----------



## PolyRob

jlundeen said:


> For me it looks like I'm back now. I can see the online web app on my phone, as well as the mobile app on my phone.
> 
> I have not tried my desktop yet but if I can get to it from my phone I can make the necessary changes.


If it works on your phone's browser and not your desktop, try clearing your history and cache or use a different desktop browser.

I always use a Chrome incognito window since it makes the desktop browsing experience more stable.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I can't see any of my plans on my mobile. I'm winging it tonight off memory, but even signing out and in isn't working tonight.


I had trouble with photos but it’s back for me now.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I had trouble with photos but it’s back for me now.


I folded. I should probably call it a night anyway.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> *According to the written policy day guests are allowed to park for free if eating and shopping*.


 And this is the only part of the parking fee implement I have a problem with. Day guest park free to shop and eat or to park and "Say" they are going to shop/eat and walk to MK from CR or "shop/eat" at YC/BC for Epcot access.  It sucks that we have to pay to park but it's hard to find a spot. I think for our upcoming trip I will park at YC for our BC stay. How can they charge me the fees if my vehicle isn't there overnight right??


----------



## rteetz

Jimmy Mouse said:


> And this is the only part of the parking fee implement I have a problem with. Day guest park free to shop and eat or to park and "Say" they are going to shop/eat and walk to MK from CR or "shop/eat" at YC/BC for Epcot access.  It sucks that we have to pay to park but it's hard to find a spot. I think for our upcoming trip I will park at YC for our BC stay. How can they charge me the fees if my vehicle isn't there overnight right??


They are much more strict at places like Contemporary and YC/BC


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> They are much more strict at places like Contemporary and YC/BC


Yeah I know. I was joking. I know about the fees up front and have no problem paying them. It is what it is.


----------



## rteetz

Contemporary tree is up


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Contemporary tree is up


So is the gingerbread house, not sure if that was already mention.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

see that today is the first day the Plaza is offering breakfast and saw tweets from both the DIS and WDWNT that they are there - haven't seen reviews yet

the lobster and fried green tomato eggs benedict and POG juice based Mimosa sounded good


----------



## momandmousefan

jlundeen said:


> So is everyone else having trouble with the desktop website version of the MDE app?   I haven't been able to see my plans online for two days - works fine on the phone app... which is a huge relief with a trip coming up fast....


I had problems the last day or so. Tried to get in and couldn’t so figured I’d try later. Tried again an hour ago and couldn’t but after refreshing the page three or four times I was able to get in and check reservations. 

The phone app was wonky on our trip last week. Out of three people in the party different things wouldn’t be working or broken at various times for different people. (E.g. I couldn’t make reservations but my husband could, I couldn’t see all photopass pics but my mom could, etc..) it was soooooooo weird.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Newborn baby handed to guest at a Animal Kingdom Lodge 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/abandoned-newborn-baby-handed-to-guest-at-animal-kingdom-lodge/


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Newborn baby handed to guest at a Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/abandoned-newborn-baby-handed-to-guest-at-animal-kingdom-lodge/



Oh my! That's sad. 

(all kinds of responses going through my head, including images of baby Simba from The Lion King -- but I'll refrain)


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Newborn baby handed to guest at a Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/abandoned-newborn-baby-handed-to-guest-at-animal-kingdom-lodge/


Wow... at least the mom didn't leave the baby somewhere and just HOPE it would be found...  

Very strange times we live in.


----------



## dina444444

jlundeen said:


> Wow... at least the mom didn't leave the baby somewhere and just HOPE it would be found...
> 
> Very strange times we live in.


I don't know why people that do this with newborns don't use the safe haven laws and leave the newborn at a fire station or etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlundeen said:


> Wow... at least the mom didn't leave the baby somewhere and just HOPE it would be found...
> 
> Very strange times we live in.



Yeah, obviously a lot we don’t know what led up to that point - I mean, for all we know the woman who brought the baby wasn’t even the mother.  But certainly worse places and I just hope and pray the baby finds a good home and is cared for


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Newborn baby handed to guest at a Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/abandoned-newborn-baby-handed-to-guest-at-animal-kingdom-lodge/


I saw this just a little bit ago and was like what the heck?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I saw this just a little bit ago and was like what the heck?



I was hesitant to post it just because there is sooooo much unknown and easy to make rash judgements - but obviously a big story that a lot of people will be talking about

Just hope it has happy ending!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TheMaxRebo said:


> see that today is the first day the Plaza is offering breakfast and saw tweets from both the DIS and WDWNT that they are there - haven't seen reviews yet
> 
> the lobster and fried green tomato eggs benedict and POG juice based Mimosa sounded good




Review from the DIS - sounds like the Lobster and Fried Green Tomato eggs Benedict live up to the hype

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/review-the-plaza-restaurant-breakfast-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## TomServo27

Mark Ruffalo and Tom Holland decided they were not waiting till 2021.


----------



## Animal

jlundeen said:


> Wow... at least the mom didn't leave the baby somewhere and just HOPE it would be found...
> 
> Very strange times we live in.


Less strange than putting your baby in a basket and leaving him at the river's edge.


----------



## closetmickey

TomServo27 said:


> View attachment 363272 Mark Ruffalo and Tom Holland decided they were not waiting till 2021.


They make it look like a really fun ride!


----------



## MommaBerd

closetmickey said:


> They make it look like a really fun ride!



It is!!! (Just too short.)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Abandoned baby Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/update-on-abandoned-baby-at-disney-resort/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New magicband colors! 

https://wdwnt.news/18110502


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New magicband colors!
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18110502



Wonder if those colors will migrate over to be available to pick for upcoming trips before long.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New magicband colors!
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18110502


I love the navy blue! 

It's hard to see on the screen but I'd like the turquoise one better if it was a richer hue of it. On the screen it just looks really light.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Tigger's ally said:


> Wonder if those colors will migrate over to be available to pick for upcoming trips before long.



I sure hope so!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Abandoned baby Update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/update-on-abandoned-baby-at-disney-resort/


I feel like Disney can be seen as a utopia-like for things (like how people don't think theft can occur at WDW because it's WDW) but man that is one situation I don't think I could have personally thought would happen at WDW at the parks or at the resorts.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I love the navy blue!
> 
> It's hard to see on the screen but I'd like the turquoise one better if it was a richer hue of it. On the screen it just looks really light.



It looks like seafoam green to me. I agree, I'd like it better if it were brighter.


----------



## PolyRob

Tigger's ally said:


> Wonder if those colors will migrate over to be available to pick for upcoming trips before long.


I really hope so, but black, white, and millennial pink have not yet


----------



## Tigger's ally

PolyRob said:


> I really hope so, but black, white, and millennial pink have not yet



They can come along for the ride as well!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Wonder if those colors will migrate over to be available to pick for upcoming trips before long.



I hope so - I am sure there are quite a few people that already have multiple of every color currently offered


----------



## scrappinginontario

Tigger's ally said:


> Wonder if those colors will migrate over to be available to pick for upcoming trips before long.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I hope so - I am sure there are quite a few people that already have multiple of every color currently offered



While this would be nice, it doesn't seem like Disney is making these new colours available to choose as the 'free' band you get with a resort stay.  They introduced millennial pink and others a number of months back and these are not available yet.  I'm guessing like so many other things, these colours will only be available as an up-charge.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

scrappinginontario said:


> While this would be nice, it doesn't seem like Disney is making these new colours available to choose as the 'free' band you get with a resort stay.  They introduced millennial pink and others a number of months back and these are not available yet.  I'm guessing like so many other things, these colours will only be available as an up-charge.


It might be nice if overtime they swapped out some of the colors, maybe one at any time, for a newer color. Just to keep things fresh. Like swap out the navy blue for the blue that exists currently or the millenial pink for the pink that exists or the dark green for the green that exists--not all at once but maybe one at a time. I don't even think it has to be permanent but for an extended period of time at a time. That way they could offer the same number of color options at any time.


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> I hope so - I am sure there are quite a few people that already have multiple of every color currently offered


The only color I have never ordered was Gray. I had Disney IT remove about 20 bands and cards from my account and still have 1 of each free color (besides gray) activated. New free colors would be fun!



scrappinginontario said:


> I'm guessing like so many other things, these colours will only be available as an up-charge.



I agree 100%. I love Disney, but it likes to be greedy sometimes.


----------



## mollmoll4

I didn’t see an update, so apologies if it’s been mentioned. The MK tree was up Saturday morning


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Art of Disney presents Greg McCullough now open

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/t...reg-mccullough-now-open-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## rteetz

mollmoll4 said:


> I didn’t see an update, so apologies if it’s been mentioned. The MK tree was up Saturday morning


Yep I believe MK is now fully decorated.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New magicband colors!
> 
> https://wdwnt.news/18110502



I didn't bother actually reading and jumped on MDE to change my selection. Silly me, thinking Disney would make these available for free.


----------



## CJK

wareagle57 said:


> I didn't bother actually reading and jumped on MDE to change my selection. Silly me, thinking Disney would make these available for free.


I did the exact same thing!


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I didn't bother actually reading and jumped on MDE to change my selection. Silly me, thinking Disney would make these available for free.


You’re expecting too much


----------



## mfly

rteetz said:


> Yep I believe MK is now fully decorated.


Really? We were in MK yesterday and both of us commented that we thought only a fraction of the decorations must have been put up so far. It just felt really sparse compared to when we were there last December. 

I can’t pinpoint anything that was “missing,” it was just a feeling. I’m probably wrong!


----------



## rteetz

mfly said:


> Really? We were in MK yesterday and both of us commented that we thought only a fraction of the decorations must have been put up so far. It just felt really sparse compared to when we were there last December.
> 
> I can’t pinpoint anything that was “missing,” it was just a feeling. I’m probably wrong!


They had the train station, and Main Street decorated, Jingle Cruise running, and the tree up. Not sure there is anything else to do.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Nutcracker and the Four Realms made just $20 million in its opening 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/the-nutcracker-and-the-four-realms-faces-disappointing-opening/


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Nutcracker and the Four Realms made just $20 million in its opening
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/the-nutcracker-and-the-four-realms-faces-disappointing-opening/




And people wonder why Disney does so many sequels.... because they make money. Wrinkle in Time? Bomb. Nutcracker? Bomb. Marvel movies? Money rains from the sky. Incredibles 2? WiR2? Animated to live action? Mary Poppins 2? Money flows. They aren't going to do original because original is a money loser right now.


----------



## dlavender

jknezek said:


> And people wonder why Disney does so many sequels.... because they make money. Wrinkle in Time? Bomb. Nutcracker? Bomb. Marvel movies? Money rains from the sky. Incredibles 2? WiR2? Animated to live action? Mary Poppins 2? Money flows. They aren't going to do original because original is a money loser right now.



You’ve got a point.

But to be fair, at least on this one, I think the early negative reviews are playing a big part.


----------



## jknezek

dlavender said:


> You’ve got a point.
> 
> But to be fair, at least on this one, I think the early negative reviews are playing a big part.


You mean the movie stinks? Probably true. Wrinkle in Time certainly stunk. That's the thing, original is hard. You are going to have more bombs. So it's kind of a circular argument. I also think the cost of going to the movies has gotten so expensive, relative to the quality of watching at home, that people are more reluctant to take chances on original content.

In other words, the audience is driving the bus, while complaining about the lack of originality. This is not uncommon. We all want lower airfare, but we all complain about the service when we keep selecting the cheapest option. We all want better quality consumer goods, but we shop at Walmart. The consumer is driving the bus into the ground, but it doesn't stop the hypocrisy. 

Disney would be smart to do even less original content, at least until they run out of sequels and remakes.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

jknezek said:


> And people wonder why Disney does so many sequels....


Have you seen the trailers for that movie? Scary for children! Not particularly interesting for adults either IMO. 

I think they need to spend more time in story development, less on special effects.


----------



## jknezek

Tiki Birdland said:


> Have you seen the trailers for that movie? Scary for children! Not particularly interesting for adults either IMO.
> 
> I think they need to spend more time in story development, less on special effects.




The biggest movies of the year have been more on special effects and less on story development. People pay to go to movies where special effects are huge because it can't be replicated at home. They don't go see Best Picture nominees on the big screen because they generally don't have special effects and it's a lot cheaper and just as good to watch them at home. 

The economics don't really support this assumption. The very best theater going movies, like Black Panther this year, have both story and special effects. But if you want to win the box office, you are better off shading to special effects and away from story right now...


----------



## tlmadden73

Nutcracker: 

The thing is .. this IS a sequel. 
But, Was it a movie anyone wanted? Are consumers excited about it? How many modern-day movie goers are familiar with the actual story behind the Nutcracker Suite ... as a ballet (and that probably doesn't appeal to everyone. For those who know and enjoy the ballet are they clamoring for a sequel? To top it off, the trailer didn't excite. Okay .. another movie about some fantastical realm .. just like tons of other movies that are out there (Narnia, Wrinkle in Time, etc.). Nothing really made it stand out. 

Are they doing any marketing on that sort of thing? Or is this just a pet project someone in the film industry is able to lobby and get made? 

Just not sure who the audience for Nutcracker is.


----------



## jknezek

tlmadden73 said:


> Nutcracker:
> 
> The thing is .. this IS a sequel.
> But, Was it a movie anyone wanted? Are consumers excited about it? How many modern-day movie goers are familiar with the actual story behind the Nutcracker Suite ... as a ballet (and that probably doesn't appeal to everyone. For those who know and enjoy the ballet are they clamoring for a sequel? To top it off, the trailer didn't excite. Okay .. another movie about some fantastical realm .. just like tons of other movies that are out there (Narnia, Wrinkle in Time, etc.). Nothing really made it stand out.
> 
> Are they doing any marketing on that sort of thing? Or is this just a pet project someone in the film industry is able to lobby and get made?
> 
> Just not sure who the audience for Nutcracker is.



It's not really a sequel. Disney has never put out a Nutcracker movie that follows the original story or ballet. It's just a story that's been done before. A simple Google search will show you 20+ versions ranging from Barbie to a straight ballet. And despite all these tries, The Nutcracker has never really done well in the movies. So Disney tried to take the idea and name recognition and do something original. I wouldn't classify that as a sequel.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> And people wonder why Disney does so many sequels.... because they make money. Wrinkle in Time? Bomb. Nutcracker? Bomb. Marvel movies? Money rains from the sky. Incredibles 2? WiR2? Animated to live action? Mary Poppins 2? Money flows. They aren't going to do original because original is a money loser right now.



That was my first thought too 

2nd thought was they need to figure out how to make movies like this for less $ - would be much less of a loss if this movie cost $60m to make vs $135 or whatever


----------



## mfly

rteetz said:


> They had the train station, and Main Street decorated, Jingle Cruise running, and the tree up. Not sure there is anything else to do.


I’m not sure why I felt like something was missing!

On a related note, we rode Jingle Cruise for the first time and really enjoyed it!


----------



## wareagle57

Not many people want to watch a Christmas movie the weekend after October. A release closer to Thanksgiving would have made more sense, but I know they don't want to compete with WIR2.

I don't think the problem is making original movies (which this doesn't even qualify as IMO). Disney just seems to be really bad at making good ones. I go see just about anything they put out, but I almost never have any interest in their live action originals. Tomorrowland is the only one I can think of that I've seen in theaters in recent years.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiki Birdland said:


> Have you seen the trailers for that movie? Scary for children! Not particularly interesting for adults either IMO.
> 
> I think they need to spend more time in story development, less on special effects.



I also think they need to re-evaluate their marketing and how to get that social media and groundswell marketing work better.  I mean, the marketing for Bohemian Rhapsody was so much more effective than for this

And to re-evaluate when they release movies.  I think they assumed this would be a hit and start making money now and make money through the holidays - but I think it would have been better to release this even Thanksgiving weekend as people are more gearing up for the holidays (similar issue with (though not the only issue with) the release of Solo)


----------



## Kaleidodad

tlmadden73 said:


> Nutcracker:
> 
> The thing is .. this IS a sequel.
> But, Was it a movie anyone wanted? Are consumers excited about it? How many modern-day movie goers are familiar with the actual story behind the Nutcracker Suite ... as a ballet (and that probably doesn't appeal to everyone. For those who know and enjoy the ballet are they clamoring for a sequel? To top it off, the trailer didn't excite. Okay .. another movie about some fantastical realm .. just like tons of other movies that are out there (Narnia, Wrinkle in Time, etc.). Nothing really made it stand out.
> 
> Are they doing any marketing on that sort of thing? Or is this just a pet project someone in the film industry is able to lobby and get made?
> 
> Just not sure who the audience for Nutcracker is.


It's really more of a re-telling than a sequel, as it's essentially the same story as the original Nutcracker -- a single dreamlike night after Clara receives a gift from Drosselmeyer -- but with more of a backstory.


----------



## scrappinginontario

For our family, we have chosen not to see 'A Wrinkle in Time' or 'Nutcracker' due to it's dark content.  Some like this type of movie but it also cuts out a portion of the viewing population too.

My 9yo did not/does not like the commercials for either of these movies.  I choose to look at the reviews on 'Common Sense Media' when helping me decide what our family may/may not enjoy at the movie theatre.  When I read things such as, 'Kids nearly plunge to their deaths, are whisked away in a twister, or are stuck for eternity, and there's a scary moment when three people are dragged to an evil overlord.' (AWiT) or, 'Expect some creepy scenes/characters that could be frightening to young kids.' (TNatFR), we choose to spend our entertainment dollars elsewhere.  We'll wait for Ralph Breaks the Internet, The Grinch and Mary Poppins.  

Different strokes for different folks, and sometimes this is reflected at the box office.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> For our family, we have chosen not to see 'A Wrinkle in Time' or 'Nutcracker' due to it's dark content.  Some like this type of movie but it also cuts out a portion of the viewing population too.
> 
> My 9yo did not/does not like the commercials for either of these movies.  I choose to look at the reviews on 'Common Sense Media' when helping me decide what our family may/may not enjoy at the movie theatre.  When I read things such as, 'Kids nearly plunge to their deaths, are whisked away in a twister, or are stuck for eternity, and there's a scary moment when three people are dragged to an evil overlord.' (AWiT) or, 'Expect some creepy scenes/characters that could be frightening to young kids.' (TNatFR), we choose to spend our entertainment dollars elsewhere.  We'll wait for Ralph Breaks the Internet, The Grinch and Mary Poppins.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks, and sometimes this is reflected at the box office.



I think that is a good point - especially when it comes to opening weekend.  I think my oldest daughter (who is 9) might like the Nutcracker but I wanted to wait until more people had seen it to get feedback on if it would be appropriate for her.  

Also, for things that we might be on the fence about, easier to watch at home and turn off if need be or pause and explain things, etc.  We did watch A Wrinkle In Time - but we did it at home, and also after she had already read the book so she was more prepared


----------



## HuskieJohn

Tiki Birdland said:


> Have you seen the trailers for that movie? Scary for children! Not particularly interesting for adults either IMO.
> 
> I think they need to spend more time in story development, less on special effects.



Same issue they had with the Tomorrowland movie.

Also this is a perceived holiday movie (do not know if it actually is or not) that should have been opened no earlier than Thanksgiving weekend and no later than the weekend before Christmas.


----------



## rteetz

Highly recommend the new Up Close with Rhinos tour!


----------



## SG131

wareagle57 said:


> Not many people want to watch a Christmas movie the weekend after October. A release closer to Thanksgiving would have made more sense, but I know they don't want to compete with WIR2.
> 
> I don't think the problem is making original movies (which this doesn't even qualify as IMO). Disney just seems to be really bad at making good ones. I go see just about anything they put out, but I almost never have any interest in their live action originals. Tomorrowland is the only one I can think of that I've seen in theaters in recent years.


Well Hallmark has had a chunk of people watching Christmas movies already (though not many who are willing to drag their whole family out and publicly admit it)!



Tiki Birdland said:


> Have you seen the trailers for that movie? Scary for children! Not particularly interesting for adults either IMO.
> 
> I think they need to spend more time in story development, less on special effects.



I saw the trailers and was so confused and that's with knowing the original nutcracker story and having seen the ballet.  The trailers seemed like they had a lot going on but nothing to tie it together, definitely wasn't something I'm jumping out of my chair to see.  Now Bohemian Rhapsody that I will see soon.


----------



## monique5

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Disney Parks Holiday Collection now available at Shop Disney .... must say that the pattern is pretty cute
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/brands/d...JTJubzDFOL-8bzGr3qLYUfUty3dwsV-izCIQ3RfH95k4A



Interesting! Last year, on app on Black Friday and limited selection on website. So released earlier this year. I think the year before, only could be purchased at WDW with maybe a limited selection on the app.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Highly recommend the new Up Close with Rhinos tour!



Are you going to do a review in your trip report?  Cause I have a son named Ryno (Ryne actually but goes by Ryno, Yes Teets big Cub fan here) and we started at an early age having stuffed Rhino's and stuff. Would love to get him on this tour next spring.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> They had the train station, and Main Street decorated, Jingle Cruise running, and the tree up. Not sure there is anything else to do.


Sadly that's pretty much all they do for decorating at the MK these days.  I remember how elaborate the decorating was many years ago.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Are you going to do a review in your trip report?  Cause I have a son named Ryno (Ryne actually but goes by Ryno, Yes Teets big Cub fan here) and we started at an early age having stuffed Rhino's and stuff. Would love to get him on this tour next spring.


Lol I plan on it.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> Highly recommend the new Up Close with Rhinos tour!


Good to hear, we are considering that for our late February trip.
Suitable for a patient/calm 10 year old you think?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SG131 said:


> Well Hallmark has had a chunk of people watching Christmas movies already (though not many who are willing to drag their whole family out and publicly admit it)!


Hallmark is an entirely different planet. They are known and want to continue to be known as *THE* place to watch Holiday TV movies (and the TV aspect is important). I have some movies recorded but I'm not in the mood for Christmas yet. I'm still watching fall/halloween movies. Still have one more Fall Harvest movie from Hallmark to watch.

I do think Disney could have waited just another 2 weeks and maybe it would have fared a tad bit better in terms of box office numbers (who knows though). Thanksgiving this year is the earliest it can be being that it's on the 22nd. Even waiting to release it til November 16th would have given it an opening weekend coupled with a few days later with movie goers who like to go on holidays (though admittedly I don't go to the movies on Thanksgiving we do however go on Christmas depending on the movie offerings).


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Good to hear, we are considering that for our late February trip.
> Suitable for a patient/calm 10 year old you think?


Definitely


----------



## ejgonz2

wareagle57 said:


> Not many people want to watch a Christmas movie the weekend after October. A release closer to Thanksgiving would have made more sense, but I know they don't want to compete with WIR2.
> 
> I don't think the problem is making original movies (which this doesn't even qualify as IMO). Disney just seems to be really bad at making good ones. I go see just about anything they put out, but I almost never have any interest in their live action originals. Tomorrowland is the only one I can think of that I've seen in theaters in recent years.



Agree, I think this speaks to a larger issue of too many Disney owned movies coming out, a wrinkle in time coming out just after Black Panther  and solo, for all its other issues, coming out just after infinity war was also an issue


----------



## amalone1013

Maybe I missed the post, but did anyone notice that there is a Nutcracker/4 Realms Dooney Pattern? I figured the Holiday talk was just the Holiday Icons pattern.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

SG131 said:


> Now Bohemian Rhapsody that I will see soon.



FWIW, I saw it on the weekend and it was good. Not great, but good.  Amazing music, as expected, but the story lacked.  Rami Malek was amazing though.


----------



## mikepizzo

wareagle57 said:


> I didn't bother actually reading and jumped on MDE to change my selection. Silly me, thinking Disney would make these available for free.





CJK said:


> I did the exact same thing!





rteetz said:


> You’re expecting too much



Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't Purple not originally a free color?  They announced it as a new color that you can customize at D-Tech, then it eventually worked its way as a free color...no?


----------



## PolyRob

mikepizzo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't Purple not originally a free color?  They announced it as a new color that you can customize at D-Tech, then it eventually worked its way as a free color...no?


You are correct. Purple was available fall 2015 at the kiosks and for retail sale around December that same year. It became an online option for free to order in Feb/March 2016.


----------



## mikepizzo

PolyRob said:


> You are correct. Purple was available fall 2015 at the kiosks and for retail sale around December that same year. It became an online option for free to order in Feb/March 2016.



So I guess we can't rule out the possibility that perhaps in the future these colors will also be available free to order.  Still waiting for that black magic band to make the jump too.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Black was first made available to purchase in December 2017.  Millennial pink in January 2018 yet neither has transitioned to the resort stay options.  Please correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the only new colour they've ever introduced into the 'free' option is purple in the 5+ years that MBs have been around.  As much as I'd like to see them enhance their free offerings I'm not holding my breath.

Once again, it's a matter of why offer something for free when people are quite willing to pay for it?  Sadly this is the way Disney seems to be going these days.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney After Hours Events Expand to Disney’s Hollywood Studios & Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## Tigger's ally

scrappinginontario said:


> Black was first made available to purchase in December 2017.  Millennial pink in January 2018 yet neither has transitioned to the resort stay options.  Please correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the only new colour they've ever introduced into the 'free' option is purple in the 5+ years that MBs have been around.  As much as I'd like to see them enhance their free offerings I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Once again, it's a matter of why offer something for free when people are quite willing to pay for it?  Sadly this is the way Disney seems to be going these days.



Yeah, but surely with the mass quantities of bands, some of them don't sell.  You would think they might move the low sellers over.


----------



## jknezek

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, but surely with the mass quantities of bands, some of them don't sell.  You would think they might move the low sellers over.



Why? Low sellers still make more money than free...


----------



## Tigger's ally

jknezek said:


> Why? Low sellers still make more money than free...



Depends on whether they are bought bulk or purchased in small lots.  Sometimes having a big amount sitting around for long periods leads to waste. That too costs money.


----------



## sachilles

They ought to have a "mystery" band. Toss all the low sellers in a lot. You get one at random.


----------



## jknezek

Tigger's ally said:


> Depends on whether they are bought bulk or purchased in small lots.  Sometimes having a big amount sitting around for long periods leads to waste. That too costs money.



Yes. But given the amount of inventory WDW pushes around, storage on 5000 magic bands would be less than rounding error.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dlavender

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney After Hours Events Expand to Disney’s Hollywood Studios & Disney’s Animal Kingdom



The MK one, even though I am against the upsells, is the only one I see the most "value" in. Tons of rides.

At AK, I envision everyone at FOP all night........

HS, same problem, but everyone is grouped together at SDD.....


----------



## SG131

dlavender said:


> The MK one, even though I am against the upsells, is the only one I see the most "value" in. Tons of rides.
> 
> At AK, I envision everyone at FOP all night........
> 
> HS, same problem, but everyone is grouped together at SDD.....


I agree. And with AK there’s so much walking between rides that it would eat up so much of your time unless of course you camped at FOP all night.


----------



## soniam

SG131 said:


> I saw the trailers and was so confused and that's with knowing the original nutcracker story and having seen the ballet.  The trailers seemed like they had a lot going on but nothing to tie it together, definitely wasn't something I'm jumping out of my chair to see.  Now Bohemian Rhapsody that I will see soon.



We saw it and loved it. My mom was texting right after she got out of and couldn't rave enough. I think it made her feel young again, because she has seen them in concert and been back stage when Freddy was still alive.



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> FWIW, I saw it on the weekend and it was good. Not great, but good.  Amazing music, as expected, but the story lacked.  Rami Malek was amazing though.



The music was amazing. I really liked the Live Aid scenes. Made me reminisce for my childhood. I have read complaints that the story is not completely factual. However, I get the impression that Freddy Mercury wouldn't mind embellishments to enhance the story. I thought I was going to get out of there without them playing "Show Must Go On", but nope. I cried like a little baby I always think of the video when I hear that, and it just makes me so sad that he had to suffer.



dlavender said:


> The MK one, even though I am against the upsells, is the only one I see the most "value" in. Tons of rides.
> 
> At AK, I envision everyone at FOP all night........
> 
> HS, same problem, but everyone is grouped together at SDD.....



I think that's the point. Even at MK EMM, people pretty much only do 7DMT. I think getting to ride FOP over and over would be amazing. I don't think we could match our number of 7DMT when we first did EMM at MK. I rode it 11 times in a row, until I thought I was going to pop or follow over from dizziness. My husband and son did it 13 times. I suspect you could easily get 5 or 6 FOP for just an EMM, unless they oversell it.


----------



## PolyRob

dlavender said:


> The MK one, even though I am against the upsells, is the only one I see the most "value" in. Tons of rides.
> 
> At AK, I envision everyone at FOP all night........
> 
> HS, same problem, but everyone is grouped together at SDD.....





SG131 said:


> I agree. And with AK there’s so much walking between rides that it would eat up so much of your time unless of course you camped at FOP all night.



Agreed! The MK was honestly really fun. I love DHS, but IDK that I could justify the same price tag for a few select rides to be swamped the whole time.


----------



## tlmadden73

scrappinginontario said:


> Black was first made available to purchase in December 2017.  Millennial pink in January 2018 yet neither has transitioned to the resort stay options.  Please correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the only new colour they've ever introduced into the 'free' option is purple in the 5+ years that MBs have been around.  As much as I'd like to see them enhance their free offerings I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Once again, it's a matter of why offer something for free when people are quite willing to pay for it?  Sadly this is the way Disney seems to be going these days.


I've said it before .. I think Disney could increase sales of "limited edition" magic bands if they just gave resort guests some credit if you opt out of the free ones. They save on shipping .. and get people to think more about buying the special ones in the park.


----------



## Firebird060

PolyRob said:


> Agreed! The MK was honestly really fun. I love DHS, but IDK that I could justify the same price tag for a few select rides to be swamped the whole time.


I would love to do the MK one but only if it was open till 1 am like it is in december or 2 am like it was a couple of years ago


----------



## tlmadden73

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney After Hours Events Expand to Disney’s Hollywood Studios & Disney’s Animal Kingdom


I don't see how this is worth it for AK and DHS yet (just too few "ride" attractions at both parks, (as you assume the live-action shows would not be open this late (since you'd have to pay all those actors)),

Again .. this is the continued end of EMH. While they are only doing this a few times a month (as I am sure the demand isn't that high to have it many times a week -- yet), like someone said above .. why give away for free what people are willing to pay for. 

Between this and the EMM (eventually) at every park -- they are just going to run out of days to have EMH for resort guests. They already only have one EMH offering per week at DHS and AK.


----------



## PolyRob

Firebird060 said:


> I would love to do the MK one but only if it was open till 1 am like it is in december or 2 am like it was a couple of years ago


I did MK to 1am with my friend who had never been to WDW. We had 1.5 days in MK and she was throwing around the idea of adding another day to her ticket on our departure day. I suggested this instead for the price and she loved it! I did too. I've never seen the park so empty. It was so easy to move around.


----------



## The Pho

dlavender said:


> The MK one, even though I am against the upsells, is the only one I see the most "value" in. Tons of rides.
> 
> At AK, I envision everyone at FOP all night........
> 
> HS, same problem, but everyone is grouped together at SDD.....



Magic's is well worth the money.  You can pretty much get every ride in the park done in about 90 minutes.  

I think Studios is better suited for it currently than Animal is.  Studio has enough rides that generally have lines to fill up rerides for a couple hours easily.  I'd do it mostly for Tower and Rockin.  Then once Star Wars opens, it'll be well worth it. 

Animal would definitely draw most crowds over to Pandora, and it'd be too dark for the safari to be worth doing more than once.  However I wouldn't hesitate to do it just to ride Dinosaur all night with an Everest or two tossed in.


----------



## Firebird060

PolyRob said:


> I did MK to 1am with my friend who had never been to WDW. We had 1.5 days in MK and she was throwing around the idea of adding another day to her ticket on our departure day. I suggested this instead for the price and she loved it! I did too. I've never seen the park so empty. It was so easy to move around.




The 1 am ones are nice because normally even the most hardcore parents give in by midnight,  the parks are pretty much familys with teens and adults after 1 am.. When it was 2 a.m it was spooky empty.  I watched one of my favorite nighttime parades at 2 am at WDW  4 years or so ago.  It was literally me and the wife and maybe a dozen people within 20 feet of right where Frontier land turns into Liberty Square.  I got some of the greatest pictures of a empty park at that time.

It felt like there were as many cast members as there were patrons in the park at that hour


----------



## PolyRob

Firebird060 said:


> The 1 am ones are nice because normally even the most hardcore parents give in by midnight,  the parks are pretty much familys with teens and adults after 1 am.. When it was 2 a.m it was spooky empty.  I watched one of my favorite nighttime parades at 2 am at WDW  4 years or so ago.  It was literally me and the wife and maybe a dozen people within 20 feet of right where Frontier land turns into Liberty Square.  I got some of the greatest pictures of a empty park at that time.
> 
> It felt like there were as many cast members as there were patrons in the park at that hour


Wow! I would love to see it at 2am like that. I am definitely a night owl and appreciate the late hours with lower crowds and temps. I force myself to wake up for rope drop since the night hours keep decreasing


----------



## Disneymom1126

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think that is a good point - especially when it comes to opening weekend.  I think my oldest daughter (who is 9) might like the Nutcracker but I wanted to wait until more people had seen it to get feedback on if it would be appropriate for her.
> 
> Also, for things that we might be on the fence about, easier to watch at home and turn off if need be or pause and explain things, etc.  We did watch A Wrinkle In Time - but we did it at home, and also after she had already read the book so she was more prepared



We went (me and DD 10) with another mom and two girls (8 and 10). We all enjoyed it. I thought it was a creative take on the story. Mind you I’m pretty easily entertained and willl admit that, but it’s something we would add to our holiday movie collection and pull out at Christmas each year.


----------



## skier_pete

scrappinginontario said:


> Once again, it's a matter of why offer something for free when people are quite willing to pay for it?  Sadly this is the way Disney seems to be going these days.






dina444444 said:


> *News *
> Disney After Hours Events Expand to Disney’s Hollywood Studios & Disney’s Animal Kingdom



The timing of these two (consecutive) posts was absolutely brilliant!!!


----------



## BorderTenny

tlmadden73 said:


> I've said it before .. I think Disney could increase sales of "limited edition" magic bands if they just gave resort guests some credit if you opt out of the free ones. They save on shipping .. and get people to think more about buying the special ones in the park.


Or how about letting you select one to upgrade to for a fee? And maybe introduce some resort-specific bands that you can only get by staying there.


----------



## Sweettears

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> FWIW, I saw it on the weekend and it was good. Not great, but good.  Amazing music, as expected, but the story lacked.  Rami Malek was amazing though.


I heard that the music is basically Queen altered a bit so as not to sound exactly like the originals.


----------



## soniam

Sweettears said:


> I heard that the music is basically Queen altered a bit so as not to sound exactly like the originals.



No, it sounds like the originals. Bryan May and Roger Taylor from Queen were heavily involved. I don't think there was an issue in getting rights to the music. I don't know how much the actor sang, but I think they dubbed Freddy Mercury's original vocals over most of the songs. There might have been some alterations to fit particular scenes. However, when they were performing on stage, I think it was pretty much from their live recordings.


----------



## Brocktoon

********** said:


> The timing of these two (consecutive) posts was absolutely brilliant!!!



Pretty sure_* why offer something for free when people are quite willing to pay for it *_should become a meme with the Disney parks.  Folks can't wait to throw more money at Disney for the Disney Extra Hours events.

Remember when Disney offered 3 hours of on-site exclusive late night access for free ...  *Pepperidge Farm Remembers *(yep I'm goin' meme within a meme)


----------



## shoreward

Museum Mickey exhibit in NYC starting ths month.

https://partners.disney.com/mickey-the-true-original-exhibition


----------



## PolyRob

shoreward said:


> Museum Mickey exhibit in NYC starting ths month.
> 
> https://partners.disney.com/mickey-the-true-original-exhibition


Got my tickets for December!


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Photos: Giant Christmas Decorations Installed in Toy Story Land


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Resort Update: Christmas and Projects About to Unwrap


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Photos: Giant Christmas Decorations Installed in Toy Story Land


And they have a Christmas version of the green alien popcorn bucket. They always do these things after I leave!


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> And they have a Christmas version of the green alien popcorn bucket. They always do these things after I leave!


I was on the hunt for Christmas buckets this weekend.  darn.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I was on the hunt for Christmas buckets this weekend.  darn.


I got Pluto but I would have for sure gotten this one.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tune Into #DisneyParksLIVE on Nov. 8 to Watch First Cinderella Castle Lighting of the Season


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> And they have a Christmas version of the green alien popcorn bucket. They always do these things after I leave!



I thought you were still there, I was gonna ask if you were going to check out the decorations. I'm sure next year they will have the same decorations up.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I thought you were still there, I was gonna ask if you were going to check out the decorations. I'm sure next year they will have the same decorations up.


Got home late last night. Not sure if stuff will still be up in January when I am there or not.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Got home late last night. Not sure if stuff will still be up in January when I am there or not.


I didn't realize you were at the parks. I hope you had a great trip!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> And they have a Christmas version of the green alien popcorn bucket. They always do these things after I leave!



You can fix that by never leaving.....


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> You can fix that by never leaving.....


That would be nice...


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Tune Into #DisneyParksLIVE on Nov. 8 to Watch First Cinderella Castle Lighting of the Season


The first lighting was on Sunday....


----------



## rteetz

leholcomb said:


> The first lighting was on Sunday....


Yeah they screwed that one up.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
European Commision approves Disney Fox deal

https://deadline.com/2018/11/europe...illion-acquisition-fox-conditions-1202496828/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Tune Into #DisneyParksLIVE on Nov. 8 to Watch First Cinderella Castle Lighting of the Season


The “first” lighting of the season...LOL! I would hope Disney would know that this show has already started.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Here is when to get your Disneyland candy canes

https://wdwnt.news/18110605


----------



## Mr. Mickey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> European Commision approves Disney Fox deal
> 
> https://deadline.com/2018/11/europe...illion-acquisition-fox-conditions-1202496828/



This is surely a major hurdle. Tbh are losing the A&E networks that mischief of a loss? I mean I guess they could’ve put some lifetime movies or history documentaries on the streaming service but it seems these networks have always been at the bottom of the Disney totem


----------



## dina444444

Mr. Mickey said:


> This is surely a major hurdle. Tbh are losing the A&E networks that mischief of a loss? I mean I guess they could’ve put some lifetime movies or history documentaries on the streaming service but it seems these networks have always been at the bottom of the Disney totem


They aren’t fully divesting of it it’s just the European section not their US operations.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Frozen 2 to be released 5 days earlier than previously planned - now Nov 22nd instead of Nov 27th (day before Thanksgiving) 2019

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/disney-will-release-frozen-2-five-days-earlier-than-originally-planned/

... so update your diaries


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Tune Into #DisneyParksLIVE on Nov. 8 to Watch First Cinderella Castle Lighting of the Season





leholcomb said:


> The first lighting was on Sunday....



It looks like they changed it.

*#DisneyParksLIVE to Stream the First Castle Lighting During Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party on November 8*


----------



## Tigger's ally

In other Disney news, the reservation system is down again.  I actually just got through chatting with someone about it on the little chat thing that pops up. Note the first sentence.  Interesting way to say they are having technical difficulties.    Arggghh


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

A number of the holiday treats offered at Hollywood Studios ... seems like the adult beverage it no good (unless you like sweet pre-made drinks) but the rest of the snacks were all quite good.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/review-gi...-flurry-of-fun-treats-from-hollywood-studios/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> In other Disney news, the reservation system is down again.  I actually just got through chatting with someone about it on the little chat thing that pops up. Note the first sentence.  Interesting way to say they are having technical difficulties.    Arggghh
> 
> View attachment 363660




I remember when I did coding for a living that any error that came up we would call "undocumented features"


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> I remember when I did coding for a living that any error that came up we would call "undocumented features"



the "experiencing enhancements" thing kind of reminded me of the "under new management" overlay to the Tiki Room that I experienced..........once.....


----------



## adam.adbe

Tigger's ally said:


> In other Disney news, the reservation system is down again.  I actually just got through chatting with someone about it on the little chat thing that pops up. Note the first sentence.  Interesting way to say they are having technical difficulties.    Arggghh
> 
> View attachment 363660



Geez, call-center 101 Disney: give your staff a copy-paste when something falls over.  

I'm definitely going to start adding "unplanned enhancement" to my Git commits from here on out though!


----------



## Mr. Mickey

dina444444 said:


> They aren’t fully divesting of it it’s just the European section not their US operations.



I’m stupid that makes sense now. Tbh the websites weren’t that clear but nonetheless I should have known


----------



## Dean Marino

Tigger's ally said:


> In other Disney news, the reservation system is down again.  I actually just got through chatting with someone about it on the little chat thing that pops up. Note the first sentence.  Interesting way to say they are having technical difficulties.    Arggghh
> 
> View attachment 363660



Yup - dead for a week.}
Chrome, IE fail.  Android app works - but only because CELL MDE has a fake mirrored DB...
WDW's backend DBs crashed again - PLEASE check all reservation numbers, to determine what DATA they lost this time.

And PLEASE - the instant you make a res?  PRINT TO PDF - and carry that data on your CELL phone?  This is not a stable business web site.


----------



## Sweettears

Brocktoon said:


> Pretty sure_* why offer something for free when people are quite willing to pay for it *_should become a meme with the Disney parks.  Folks can't wait to throw more money at Disney for the Disney Extra Hours events.
> 
> Remember when Disney offered 3 hours of on-site exclusive late night access for free ...  *Pepperidge Farm Remembers *(yep I'm goin' meme within a meme)


I do remember when it was $10for on-site guests


----------



## BigRed98

*News *

Mickey's Soundsational Parade Returning to Disneyland with Tokyo Parade Float and New Chip & Dale Birthday Cake


----------



## soniam

adam.adbe said:


> Geez, call-center 101 Disney: give your staff a copy-paste when something falls over.
> 
> I'm definitely going to start adding "unplanned enhancement" to my Git commits from here on out though!



Gonna have to use that at work. I love making goofy commit messages for retries, especially my things failed to release for no apparent fault of my own.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Jingle Bell, Jingle BAM! Limited Edition 1000 MagicBand appears online


----------



## Firebird060

I want more limited Edition Magic Bands


----------



## scrappinginontario

Initial wiring (not cabling) has started to go up for the Skyliner.

https://mobile.twitter.com/i/web/status/1059798650858192897


----------



## wareagle57

BigRed98 said:


> *News *
> 
> Mickey's Soundsational Parade Returning to Disneyland with Tokyo Parade Float and New Chip & Dale Birthday Cake



I just hope they bring back Paint the Night after the holidays. I will be really bummed if we don't get to see it on our honeymoon. I really miss having a nighttime parade here and Paint the Night was one of my favorite things about my last trip out there.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
CineMagique is not returning to Disneyland Paris

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/cinemagiques-return-cancelled/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Special photopass photos for this years Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-during-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


----------



## rteetz

Reports are the Maleficent dragon float has been fixed and is undergoing rehearsals. So it should return sooner than later.


----------



## rteetz

Expansion plan for Walt Disney Studios Paris


----------



## PolyRob

YES!!! 

I love the FoF and it just does not feel the same without it. I can't wait to block out time on an upcoming trip to scope out a spot and watch it in its entirety again!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Expansion plan for Walt Disney Studios Paris
> 
> View attachment 363761




Be interesting to see how the "feel" of the park is - the way it looked in the concept drawings was almost like there will be the main park and then this long corridor you walk down to get to the new areas that will (to me) feel very separate from the main park.

Maybe that is not a bad thing, but just interesting to see how it plays out as it feels different than other Disney parks


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Be interesting to see how the "feel" of the park is - the way it looked in the concept drawings was almost like there will be the main park and then this long corridor you walk down to get to the new areas that will (to me) feel very separate from the main park.
> 
> Maybe that is not a bad thing, but just interesting to see how it plays out as it feels different than other Disney parks


Tons of room for even more expansion too.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

What’s Brewing: Ballast Point Coming Soon to Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> Be interesting to see how the "feel" of the park is - the way it looked in the concept drawings was almost like there will be the main park and then this long corridor you walk down to get to the new areas that will (to me) feel very separate from the main park.
> 
> Maybe that is not a bad thing, but just interesting to see how it plays out as it feels different than other Disney parks



It might work in DLP for site lines if it is like that,  Its much better then trying to hide a new land behind a corner of another land, like Disney is doing with Hollywood Studios here,  or even what they Did with Pandora, I feel the around the Corner View causes more congestion when entering into new lands compared to walking right into it. 

Its also nice to See DLP getting some love, I know it has historically been a financial drain for the company, even if It has some of the best rides in my opinion, its still nice to see Disney being willing to invest in this underloved park.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> What’s Brewing: Ballast Point Coming Soon to Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort



I am a big fan of Ballast Point - I think they do the best job when it comes to beers with other elements added to it (their Red Velvet Nitro is one of my favorite beers).  And at least at their Miramar location, they had really good food too


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> It might work in DLP for site lines if it is like that,  Its much better then trying to hide a new land behind a corner of another land, like Disney is doing with Hollywood Studios here,  or even what they Did with Pandora, I feel the around the Corner View causes more congestion when entering into new lands compared to walking right into it.
> 
> Its also nice to See DLP getting some love, I know it has historically been a financial drain for the company, even if It has some of the best rides in my opinion, its still nice to see Disney being willing to invest in this underloved park.



I am definitely not against - like you said, it might work really well.  Just feels different so I am interested to see how it turns out


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Exclusive ‘Mickey in Shanghai’ Collection Now at Shanghai Disney Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Foodie Guide to 2018 Flurry of Fun at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s Animal Kingdom Times Guide and Animal Guide Now Combined


----------



## writerguyfl

Tigger's ally said:


> In other Disney news, the reservation system is down again.  I actually just got through chatting with someone about it on the little chat thing that pops up. Note the first sentence.  Interesting way to say they are having technical difficulties.    Arggghh



Not too surprising.  I used to work there as both a Sales Agent and Trainer.  We used to train Cast Members to avoid using certain words.  Everyone here knows the obvious one: employees are Cast Members.  Not sure if they still do it, but "all-you-can-eat" becomes "all-you-care-to-eat".

But, the one we drilled over and over was to avoid the word "problem".  There are no problems at Disney...only "challenges".


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Vegan Specialty Burger & More From Hungry Bear Restaurant New Menu at Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: See Every Character Tree in the 2018 Disney Springs Christmas Tree Trail


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Industrial Light & Magic Launches New “ILM TV” Division


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World’s Driverless Vehicles Reportedly Being Held Up by Complicated Legal Battle


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World’s Driverless Vehicles Reportedly Being Held Up by Complicated Legal Battle


With automated buses, where will all the park news come from?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN Wide World of Sports Will Again Host AdvoCare Invitational Basketball Tournament


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Ambassador Program Celebrates Rich Legacy with Incoming 2019-2020 Team


----------



## soniam

The Pho said:


> With automated buses, where will all the park news come from?



They'll add a program to announce random nonsense at certain intervals


----------



## afan

Sorry for my slightly off topic question but I figure @rteetz  will know either because you were just here or had heard.  Are the slinky dog ride pics working?  We are still missing ours from sunday and I don't want to stop in to ask if there's no point since there's generally a line.  Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> Sorry for my slightly off topic question but I figure @rteetz  will know either because you were just here or had heard.  Are the slinky dog ride pics working?  We are still missing ours from sunday and I don't want to stop in to ask if there's no point since there's generally a line.  Thanks!


I got mine from Sunday. Photopass was having issues on Sunday.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party magicband 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...mas-party-limited-edition-magicband-revealed/


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> I got mine from Sunday. Photopass was having issues on Sunday.



Ok thanks!  We rode after close and it's the only thing missing from that day.  I'll stop in when I'm back at dhs fri or sat.


----------



## Amy11401

afan said:


> Sorry for my slightly off topic question but I figure @rteetz  will know either because you were just here or had heard.  Are the slinky dog ride pics working?  We are still missing ours from sunday and I don't want to stop in to ask if there's no point since there's generally a line.  Thanks!


I forgot there was a ride photo for Slinky.  If we rode it on October 19th is it too late to contact them about not getting the ride photo?


----------



## PolyRob

afan said:


> Sorry for my slightly off topic question but I figure @rteetz  will know either because you were just here or had heard.  Are the slinky dog ride pics working?  We are still missing ours from sunday and I don't want to stop in to ask if there's no point since there's generally a line.  Thanks!





Amy11401 said:


> I forgot there was a ride photo for Slinky.  If we rode it on October 19th is it too late to contact them about not getting the ride photo?



I contacted PhotoPass for missing Slinky Dog photos from 10/19 and 10/20. This was the response to both request:

 

I sent in two additional requests under my sisters name and MB and she got the same response. The form claims you have 30 days to ask for a lost photo so its worth a shot! YMMV


----------



## Amy11401

PolyRob said:


> I contacted PhotoPass for missing Slinky Dog photos from 10/19 and 10/20. This was the response to both request:
> 
> View attachment 363866
> 
> I sent in two additional requests under my sisters name and MB and she got the same response. The form claims you have 30 days to ask for a lost photo so its worth a shot! YMMV


Thanks....I sent them an email but I am not too hopeful based on your response.


----------



## afan

Amy11401 said:


> Thanks....I sent them an email but I am not too hopeful based on your response.



I'm almost positive I saw the flash, not that it means it worked but figure it's a good sign at least.  Was our 1st ride and my friend left yesterday.  I have an fp Sat so I'd like the 1st one but am hoping I'll at least get sat.

The Hamm cookie is super cute in person as are the alien ornaments.

They have 3 PP set up taking pics in front of the lit tree by Bertie.  I had 2 spots take photos and I look orangeish in both.  Just fyi for those going.  Happy with the rest of my pics so far.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hollywood Studios name being removed from (now) old entrance 

 

H/T @isabelle3474: Happening now https://twitter.com/isabelle3474/status/1060357249238003717/photo/1


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hollywood Studios Entrance now Open!

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...nce-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-now-open.htm


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Video*

My video of the new Disney’s Hollywood Studios driving entrance that I took this morning.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hollywood Studios Entrance now Open!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...nce-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-now-open.htm





AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Video*
> 
> My video of the new Disney’s Hollywood Studios driving entrance that I took this morning.



My next trip has me entering HS by boat/foot from the Epcot resort area. I really want to see the new entrance in person and may have to factor that in. haha


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hollywood Studios Entrance now Open!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...nce-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-now-open.htm


I got excited there for a moment thinking they were talking about the bus stops and walk to the entrance.....  yeah, I know...  that won't happen for a long time, but there was a momentary glimmer of hope.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Video*
> 
> My video of the new Disney’s Hollywood Studios driving entrance that I took this morning.




One thing I noticed about coming in the old way from my last trip was how much of the back of Galaxy's Edge you could see - definitely not the case with this new way (which I am sure is no accident)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Woman arrested in EPCOT, facing Chiled Abuse Charges

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/woman-arrested-at-epcot-facing-child-abuse-charges/

... where dreams come true


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI for those planning to attend the Mickey popup event in NYC and who are Disney Visa Card holders, just got the following e-mail:


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: See Every Character Tree in the 2018 Disney Springs Christmas Tree Trail


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: New Welcome Message at Disney’s Hollywood Studios Points to Star Wars and Toy Story Land


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First Impressions of Mickey: The True Original Exhibition In New York City


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: See Every Character Tree in the 2018 Disney Springs Christmas Tree Trail



That Toy Story tree is sad in comparison to the others. The Haunted Mansion one is pretty cool.


----------



## rteetz

Disney's year end/Q4 earnings report will be released today.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO: New Welcome Message at Disney’s Hollywood Studios Points to Star Wars and Toy Story Land




definitely fits with the theme of Immersion and "stepping into the stories of Hollywood" vs "behind the scenes of Hollywood" 

though not sure if this is proper grammar: "Step with us now into this amazing world and bring your own exciting story from ..." - so we step into those places now, and then bring our own stories from those areas we are just now stepping into?  


"Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, welcome to your Hollywood Adventure. Where we invite you to dream, wonder, and imagine. Step with us now into this amazing world and bring your own exciting story from a galaxy far, far away to infinity and beyond – where dreams come true. Welcome to Disney’s Hollywood Studios."


----------



## Firebird060

Does anyone remember when Hollywood studios used to have the spotlights shinning in the Air at night like a movie premier, I miss those touches


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> First Impressions of Mickey: The True Original Exhibition In New York City




"I walked in with high hopes and left wanting more, and I mean this in the best possible way. It’s all Mickey, but it’s not exhausting. If you, like me, were disappointed by the lackluster Mickey’s 90th Spectacular, then you will be greatly satisfied with a visit to Mickey: The True Original Exhibition. It’s absolutely worth the $38 ticket price to see this tribute to a character who speaks to the whole world. And of course the nostalgic feelings are priceless."

Very glad to see the positive review as we are thinking of/planning on going to see this at some point


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> "I walked in with high hopes and left wanting more, and I mean this in the best possible way. It’s all Mickey, but it’s not exhausting. If you, like me, were disappointed by the lackluster Mickey’s 90th Spectacular, then you will be greatly satisfied with a visit to Mickey: The True Original Exhibition. It’s absolutely worth the $38 ticket price to see this tribute to a character who speaks to the whole world. And of course the nostalgic feelings are priceless."
> 
> Very glad to see the positive review as we are thinking of/planning on going to see this at some point


I think you quoted the wrong news story


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think you quoted the wrong news story



I don't know what you are talking about


----------



## SG131

danikoski said:


> That Toy Story tree is sad in comparison to the others. The Haunted Mansion one is pretty cool.


I liked the Haunted Mansion tree too, but a lot of the others really don't impress me.  Disney is known for their amazing decorating skills and I feel like they could've done a lot better.  I'm known to be a tad bit particular about my tree and the decorations just don't feel like they're placed right.  I was debating whether or not it was worth going out of my way to see in December, but I think I can safely say if I don't manage to find the time it's not a big deal.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

danikoski said:


> That Toy Story tree is sad in comparison to the others. The Haunted Mansion one is pretty cool.



I don't even understand how that is a "Toy Story" tree. They could have done soooo much better. Stretch slink dogs as garland, have Mr. Spell typing out holiday greetings, Stack green army men up one side until they reach the top, where the binoculars should be perched, looking for santa.They could use the main character toys as ormaments. Where are all the characters??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> That Toy Story tree is sad in comparison to the others. The Haunted Mansion one is pretty cool.





Happyinwonerland said:


> I don't even understand how that is a "Toy Story" tree. They could have done soooo much better. Stretch slink dogs as garland, have Mr. Spell typing out holiday greetings, Stack green army men up one side until they reach the top, where the binoculars should be perched, looking for santa.They could use the main character toys as ormaments. Where are all the characters??



I agree - guess they were going for some consistency with having key characters in those lanterns, but I can't even tell who is in the middle one - looks like a tea cup from the tea cup ride 

Add some barrel of monkeys as garland or something ... at least the Fantasia one looks like they are trying to represent the soap bubbles or something unique


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> "I walked in with high hopes and left wanting more, and I mean this in the best possible way. It’s all Mickey, but it’s not exhausting. If you, like me, were disappointed by the lackluster Mickey’s 90th Spectacular, then you will be greatly satisfied with a visit to Mickey: The True Original Exhibition. It’s absolutely worth the $38 ticket price to see this tribute to a character who speaks to the whole world. And of course the nostalgic feelings are priceless."
> 
> Very glad to see the positive review as we are thinking of/planning on going to see this at some point



Since I live super close to Manhattan, I'm definitely gonna go to this exhibit. It sounds really cool and definitely seems worth it if you live or happen to be in the NYC area.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> Since I live super close to Manhattan, I'm definitely gonna go to this exhibit. It sounds really cool and definitely seems worth it if you live or happen to be in the NYC area.



yeah, I live a bit north of Manhattan and we usually go into the City one day during the holiday season to see the tree and stuff anyway, so likely will combine them

Though based on schedules we might not get in until after Christmas this year (looking at the Thurs/Friday after Christmas)


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - guess they were going for some consistency with having key characters in those lanterns, but I can't even tell who is in the middle one - looks like a tea cup from the tea cup ride
> 
> Add some barrel of monkeys as garland or something ... at least the Fantasia one looks like they are trying to represent the soap bubbles or something unique


I think the trees need to be taller if they want to use those lanterns. They just look out of proportion. As is the trees would look much better without them esp when the character is only 1/4 the width of these lanterns!


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Woman arrested in EPCOT, facing Chiled Abuse Charges
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/woman-arrested-at-epcot-facing-child-abuse-charges/
> 
> ... where dreams come true


Boy you see all kinds of "parents" there... I'm just glad someone took the initiative and reported her.


----------



## danikoski

jlundeen said:


> Boy you see all kinds of "parents" there... I'm just glad someone took the initiative and reported her.



Reading the article, she not only was dragging the one child to the point of falling down and bumping their head (which to be fair, can happen, to some degree, in a normal situation) but when the police stopped to question her, she swung her stroller aggressively to the point that another child fell out of the stroller. If the one child had just been having a meltdown (which happens), all she had to do was explain that, and it probably would have been not that big of deal (maybe... although people calling the police, the dragging of the child might have been more than just dealing with a meltdown).


----------



## Bay Max

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI for those planning to attend the Mickey popup event in NYC and who are Disney Visa Card holders, just got the following e-mail:



Great!  I did't get the email.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

danikoski said:


> Reading the article, she not only was dragging the one child to the point of falling down and bumping their head (which to be fair, can happen, to some degree, in a normal situation) but when the police stopped to question her, she swung her stroller aggressively to the point that another child fell out of the stroller. If the one child had just been having a meltdown (which happens), all she had to do was explain that, and it probably would have been not that big of deal (maybe... although people calling the police, the dragging of the child might have been more than just dealing with a meltdown).


I think this goes beyond looking at a child meltdown even if the only thing that happen was the child being dragged by a harness (wonder what kind of harness it was).

Even if you do have a child meltdown I think most people can tell the difference between that and trying to deal with it and aggression shown towards the child.

I'm going to say this is likely people saw the woman being aggressive and it made them look at the situation differently thus calling authorities. Good call too because clearly she's got issues.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More details on Wreck it Ralph VR

https://wdwnt.news/18110805


----------



## Bing Showei

danikoski said:


> although people calling the police, the dragging of the child might have been more than just dealing with a meltdown


You think? Dude, she slammed the police car with enough force to dent it... using her head.


----------



## danikoski

Bing Showei said:


> You think? Dude, she slammed the police car with enough force to dent it... using her head.



Yeah, that was nuts...hope she gets the help she needs and those kids have a safe place to go while she gets that help.


----------



## rteetz

Tonight’s first Christmas party is sold out!


----------



## soniam

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think this goes beyond looking at a child meltdown even if the only thing that happen was the child being dragged by a harness (wonder what kind of harness it was).
> 
> Even if you do have a child meltdown I think most people can tell the difference between that and trying to deal with it and aggression shown towards the child.
> 
> I'm going to say this is likely people saw the woman being aggressive and it made them look at the situation differently thus calling authorities. Good call too because clearly she's got issues.



I don't know if most people can discern much. My husband was trying to get our son's attention. He constantly has those darn headphones on. My husband tapped him on the head, and some woman nearby gasped so loud that it sounded like she was having a heart attack. Come on people. Not saying that this situation at the park didn't deserve the attention it got though.



Bing Showei said:


> You think? Dude, she slammed the police car with enough force to dent it... using her head.



I was shocked that she didn't pass out.


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> Tonight’s first Christmas party is sold out!




what percentage of the tickets sold are to bloggers?


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> Tonight’s first Christmas party is sold out!



I’m going on Monday, you think the craze will pass? I’d hate to be stuck with a sold out party. ;_;


----------



## Capang

merry_nbright said:


> I’m going on Monday, you think the craze will pass? I’d hate to be stuck with a sold out party. ;_;


The first nights of parties usually sell out. I would *guess* the subsequent parties won't be sold out until later in the season.


----------



## afan

SG131 said:


> I liked the Haunted Mansion tree too, but a lot of the others really don't impress me.  Disney is known for their amazing decorating skills and I feel like they could've done a lot better.  I'm known to be a tad bit particular about my tree and the decorations just don't feel like they're placed right.  I was debating whether or not it was worth going out of my way to see in December, but I think I can safely say if I don't manage to find the time it's not a big deal.



I hadn't planned to walk through this morning after being unimpressed 2 years ago but I was doing Stitch's gift hunt and they hid one of them on thr trail.  Still not impreased by yhr trees though I didn't stop to look either but those lanterns are huge and I had to read the sign to know what they were.  Mickey's was the only one that waa obvious by looking.  

Also for anyone doing the hunt, Stitch is upstairs at uniqlo and inside everywhere.  The star wars store couldn't find their buttons which was super annoying sonce rhey were my last stop before the bus so I had to backtrack to another location.  Cute idea and free.


----------



## skier_pete

mcd2745 said:


> what percentage of the tickets sold are to bloggers?



86%


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

soniam said:


> I don't know if most people can discern much. My husband was trying to get our son's attention. He constantly has those darn headphones on. My husband tapped him on the head, and some woman nearby gasped so loud that it sounded like she was having a heart attack. Come on people. Not saying that this situation at the park didn't deserve the attention it got though.


Eh I don't really see your example the same as what occurred or what I'm talking about. The PP was discussing a child meltdown. Your kid wasn't haven't a meltdown and you trying to console him by taking him to a more private location (well as private as a bathroom can get) nor was it the opposite where your husband forcifully grabbed your kid dragging him around by the headphones (or item of clothing your son was wearing or something else) trying to get his attention.

And even in the rare instance I could feasible see someone calling the police (speaking towards the woman who gasped in your story) for a kid being tapped on the head in order to get his attention I'm sure you guys would be able to calmly explain what was going on. If you were showing real true aggression towards your kid I'm not sure that type of person that I'm talking about would calmly explain to the police what happened.

This woman appears to have issues. She dragged her kid (and likely in a much different manner than what you see on the videos of kids being dragged from a child harness in Walmart for example where the parent isn't being aggressive but isn't wanting to give into the child) and then handled the stroller in an aggressive manner to the point where the kid fell out and then she slammed her head into a police cruiser denting it....I'm going to say people had a feeling about her and her subsequent actions reenforced that. I wasn't there but it sounds like the woman wasn't really concerned about the child. JMHO. I'm thinking that if your husband showed that he wasn't using brunt force to tap your child that he was still exhibiting awareness.

In any case glad someone reported it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

afan said:


> Also for anyone doing the hunt...


Which hunt is this one?


----------



## afan

scrappinginontario said:


> Which hunt is this one?



Stitch at DS hence finding him on the tree trail


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Looks like Avengers 4 will be a long one 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/a...ie-ever-1159618#click=https://t.co/07QAOjlizR


----------



## rteetz

Disney 2018 Full Year and Q4 Earnings Report


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> View attachment 364039



What's this new logo for? Also...it always throws me off when you change your profile picture. I scrolled past all those last posts like wow someone keeps beating rteetz to the punch and that's unusual only to realize it was you


----------



## rteetz

Disneymom1126 said:


> What's this new logo for? Also...it always throws me off when you change your profile picture. I scrolled past all those last posts like wow someone keeps beating rteetz to the punch and that's unusual only to realize it was you


This is for Disney+ the new streaming service.


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> This is for Disney+ the new streaming service.



Makes sense...I forgot it was being called Disney+


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: See Every Character Tree in the 2018 Disney Springs Christmas Tree Trail


That Haunted House tree!  Many of the others, meh.....



afan said:


> Sorry for my slightly off topic question but I figure @rteetz  will know either because you were just here or had heard.  Are the slinky dog ride pics working?  We are still missing ours from sunday and I don't want to stop in to ask if there's no point since there's generally a line.  Thanks!


Interesting.  The first time we rode it was just starting to rain.   Hard.  The rain felt like bullets hitting our faces.  I'm rather glad not to have seen that photo. 



SG131 said:


> I liked the Haunted Mansion tree too, but a lot of the others really don't impress me.  Disney is known for their amazing decorating skills and I feel like they could've done a lot better.  I'm known to be a tad bit particular about my tree and the decorations just don't feel like they're placed right.  I was debating whether or not it was worth going out of my way to see in December, but I think I can safely say if I don't manage to find the time it's not a big deal.


We'll probably check it out on the night we are there for a Ragland Rd dinner at the end of the month.  I wonder who was tasked with putting the trees together?


----------



## SG131

ksromack said:


> We'll probably check it out on the night we are there for a Ragland Rd dinner at the end of the month.  I wonder who was tasked with putting the trees together?


A cast member’s 14 year old son?


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> This is for Disney+ the new streaming service.



Disney+ ?  Well it certainly is a safe choice.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Disney+ ?  Well it certainly is a safe choice.



Guess going with like Fastpass + (Though this is their first streaming service so now sure what it is “+” over)


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess going with like Fastpass + (Though this is their first string service so now sure what it is “+” over)


Whenever I see a + in anything Disney I think of Walt and his ideas to “plus it.”


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kevin Feige was awarded the inaugural Marty Sklar Creative Visionary award from Ryman Arts

https://twitter.com/tomkmorris/status/1060709905949089794?s=21


----------



## Craig Larson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess going with like Fastpass + (Though this is their first string service so now sure what it is “+” over)



Don't forget that the ESPN streaming service is called ESPN+ as well. So this appears to be following the same naming convention.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Frozen 2 details 

https://variety.com/2018/music/news/frozen-2-details-songs-elsa-anna-1203022771/


----------



## hakepb

rteetz said:


> This is for Disney+ the new streaming service.


Like FP+, will we have to reserve the most popular movies 60 days in advance?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


>



I kinda liked the 2016 one better....


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Frozen 2 details
> 
> https://variety.com/2018/music/news/frozen-2-details-songs-elsa-anna-1203022771/


Huh...Anna and Elsa going far out of Arrendale - wonder if they find their missing brother Tarzan ...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Wonderland Slushy with Rock Candy Straw at Cheshire Cafe, Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Peppermint Soft-Serve Ice Cream Sundae at Storybook Treats at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Holiday Cinnamon Roll Arrives at Gaston’s Tavern in the Magic Kingdom


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> Disney+ ?  Well it certainly is a safe choice.



I thought the name was revealed a while back, but I can't find anything about it prior to today. Was it a different name or am I going crazy?


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> I thought the name was revealed a while back, but I can't find anything about it prior to today. Was it a different name or am I going crazy?



No today was the reveal. Good point made that this matches ESPN+.  I guess it pretty much tells you what it is in the name. 

There's a good chance they already have my money, but if they put up a backlog of classic Disney stuff on there, particularly "Wonderful World of Color" and the like, there's little chance for me to resist paying for it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Food guide to Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-merry-christmas-party-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> I thought the name was revealed a while back, but I can't find anything about it prior to today. Was it a different name or am I going crazy?



This is definitely the reveal of this name .... I too may be going crazy but I thought before there was speculation they would just call it Disney Now who’s is what the roku app is called


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> This is definitely the reveal of this name .... I too may be going crazy but I thought before there was speculation they would just call it Disney Now who’s is what the roku app is called


Not just Roku. They have a Disney now app for Apple and Google Play I believe.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland update 

209490-disneyland-resort-update-its-festival-time


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Epcot Will Celebrate Mickey’s 90th Birthday with Special Buttons, Merchandise, Food & Beverage


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Epcot Will Celebrate Mickey’s 90th Birthday with Special Buttons, Merchandise, Food & Beverage



Ugh!  We planned MK that day because we figured it would be there.   Good thing we have APs so we can park hop.


----------



## The Pho

wareagle57 said:


> I thought the name was revealed a while back, but I can't find anything about it prior to today. Was it a different name or am I going crazy?



A name was "leaked" a few weeks ago, Disney Play.  This is the first that Disney + has been the discussion.



********** said:


> No today was the reveal. Good point made that this matches ESPN+.  I guess it pretty much tells you what it is in the name.
> 
> There's a good chance they already have my money, but if they put up a backlog of classic Disney stuff on there, particularly "Wonderful World of Color" and the like, there's little chance for me to resist paying for it.



All I really want from this is World of Color, since it is impossible to find in its entirety.  And then the shorts being remastered.  Everything else is just nice additions for me.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Annual Passholder Holiday Magnet and More at the 2018 Epcot International Festival of the Holidays

Another magnet I will miss.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Good Morning America Visits Every Disney Resort Next Week for Mickey’s Birthday and #ShareYourEars


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Space Ranger Slushy with Rock Candy Straw at The Lunching Pad, Magic Kingdom


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Annual Passholder Holiday Magnet and More at the 2018 Epcot International Festival of the Holidays
> 
> Another magnet I will miss.


I understand, I missed the AP cutting board because I didn't make enough trips to Epcot. Went to MK on departure day instead. Oh well...


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> I understand, I missed the AP cutting board because I didn't make enough trips to Epcot. Went to MK on departure day instead. Oh well...


I went to Epcot 4 days in a row just to get it lol.


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Annual Passholder Holiday Magnet and More at the 2018 Epcot International Festival of the Holidays
> 
> Another magnet I will miss.


Of course the next magnet comes out the day after I leave.


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Annual Passholder Holiday Magnet and More at the 2018 Epcot International Festival of the Holidays
> 
> Another magnet I will miss.



Woohoo, another one to hopefully grab when we're there (if I remember...better tell DD because she won't let me forget).


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I went to Epcot 4 days in a row just to get it lol.



Man on a mission!

I wonder if Disney will complete the fab five and go with Pluto for spring. I'd like that


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> I went to Epcot 4 days in a row just to get it lol.


Ditto, and we were only there for 4 days including our arrival and departure days.

For what it's worth the cutting board is on the small side. Great for cutting a lime for cocktails, but not much more. It was free and a cool gift, but you aren't missing a lot by not having one.


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Man on a mission!
> 
> I wonder if Disney will complete the fab five and go with Pluto for spring. I'd like that


That would be cool.


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> I went to Epcot 4 days in a row just to get it lol.


You weren't the only one!

That cutting board was one of the nicer Passholder gifts.


----------



## soniam

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned but the cookies are now individually wrapped so way easier to put in your bags and take along. The pretzel snowman was not and obviously the snow cones



So, you don't think a snow cone will last from Thursday night until my son and husband get to Orlando on Friday night Well, cookies it is The wrapping will help a lot.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Annual Passholder Holiday Magnet and More at the 2018 Epcot International Festival of the Holidays
> 
> Another magnet I will miss.



I really liked the Donald one last year, but we missed it. We only have the Spring one so far; however, we will be able to get this one now


----------



## mum22girlz

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Annual Passholder Holiday Magnet and More at the 2018 Epcot International Festival of the Holidays
> 
> Another magnet I will miss.



I'm excited for this because Goofy is my favorite!



rteetz said:


> I went to Epcot 4 days in a row just to get it lol.



I also did this. I rearranged our plans once I saw it was going to available, and 2 of the days were real quick tap and turn around and walk right back out. But the first night to get the magnet was a pretty long hike! I'm trying to get the most out of my AP because I don't know when it will work again to be able to buy one. Probably not until we are empty-nesters.


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor*

RUMOR: Two “Disneyland After Dark” Events to Be Announced Soon


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Portions of Victory Way closed nightly this week

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/11/victory-way-closed-nightly-from-10-pm6.html?m=1


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tonight's Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party sold out


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Tonight's Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party sold out


Goodie...I’m here tonight.


----------



## MissGina5

https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/1061052625599324160
Saw this on the Twitter, anyone have any idea what is about??


----------



## rteetz

MissGina5 said:


> https://twitter.com/bioreconstruct/status/1061052625599324160
> Saw this on the Twitter, anyone have any idea what is about??


I’m thinking this is illuminations related.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Portions of Victory Way closed nightly this week
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/11/victory-way-closed-nightly-from-10-pm6.html?m=1


  Wild guess but could this be related to running the wires for the Skyliner?  I can't quite tell from the picture if where it is closed is where the Skyliner will run or not?


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Wild guess but could this be related to running the wires for the Skyliner?  I can't quite tell from the picture if where it is closed is where the Skyliner will run or not?


Yes this is related.


----------



## rteetz

New aerial images posted in that thread.


----------



## shoreward

Once Upon A Time Christmastime Parade


----------



## OKW Lover

Story from the LA times about DL decorating for the holidays.  
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-disneyland-christmas-makeover-20181110-story.html


----------



## afan

Can't remember if this has been discussed here, somewhere else or not at all.  At DHS for my last day and got to the park about 850.  Just got an email welcoming me to the park and to respond to it if I have feedback or problems and that they respond as they receive the emails.  From the VP.

Been here since last Fri and in all parks and this is the first email like this I've gotten.  I'm sure it's tied to my mb but this is the first day I've been on wifi in the parks.  Just got the same push message from the app.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Reporting live from Walt Disney World:

All of the main theme park Christmas trees are now up! 

Animal Kingsom’s went up last night.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Annual Passholder Holiday Magnet and More at the 2018 Epcot International Festival of the Holidays
> 
> Another magnet I will miss.



You can have mine.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WDWNT’s review of the Tony’s extra upcharge event at the Very Merry Christmas Party

https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1061357242128179200

Summary:
Food is terrible, some decorations were hastily put together (still had price tag on it), specialty drink was terrible and beer and wines were ok but cheap - on the plus side they were freely flowing (the reviewer had 7 glasses of wine)

Also on the plus side, the Tony character was wonderful and unique and the reserved viewing area is probly the most coveted spot - so if you put a premium on that then they can recommend the party


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Casey's Corner to Celebrate the Holidays with the 12 Days of Christmas Dogs


----------



## SJMajor67

TheMaxRebo said:


> WDWNT’s review of the Tony’s extra upcharge event at the Very Merry Christmas Party
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1061357242128179200
> 
> Summary:
> Food is terrible, some decorations were hastily put together (still had price tag on it), specialty drink was terrible and beer and wines were ok but cheap - on the plus side they were freeling flowing (the reviewer has 7 glasses of wine)
> 
> Also on the plus side, the Tony character we wonderful and unique and the reserved viewing area is proble the most coveted spot - so if you put a premium on that then they can cecommend the party



Based on amount of misspellings in the summary, I'd say the reviewer definitely had seven glasses of wine!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SJMajor67 said:


> Based on amount of misspellings in the summary, I'd say the reviewer definitely had seven glasses of wine!



Well, I had written that to try and summarize that - and I had not had 7 glasses of wine .... but I did have a phone that has been finicky of late and I tried several times to correct this ga but that was the best I could get


----------



## SJMajor67

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I had written that to try and summarize that - and I had not had 7 glasses of wine .... but I did have a phone that has been finicky of late and I tried several times to correct this ga but that was the best I could get



No worries, we've all been there!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Skyliner cable install has begun 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/photo...skyliner-gondola-system-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

First Skyliner cables installed - by DHS station

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/cableguy/


----------



## buteraa

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> First Skyliner cables installed - by DHS station
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/cableguy/
> View attachment 364491


Do you think if they finished certain sections first they may start using them or will they wait until the entire structure is done across all locations?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

buteraa said:


> Do you think if they finished certain sections first they may start using them or will they wait until the entire structure is done across all locations?



I think they will just wait as most of the stations are getting there and I would think easier to get all the cables done at once and test the entire system, etc

One exception could be the Riviera station which will just be a pass through to start


----------



## TheMaxRebo

teaser for Toy Story 4 from D23:


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Mickeys 90th treats and merchandise

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/new-merchandise-and-treats-at-disney-springs-celebrate-mickeys-90th/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: Holiday Offerings at Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta at Disney California Adventure


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> teaser for Toy Story 4 from D23:


This has got to be the strangest Teaser Trailer I have ever seen... 

Can't wait for the movie though!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This has got to be the strangest Teaser Trailer I have ever seen...
> 
> Can't wait for the movie though!



I think if you read the synopsis first then it makes a lot more sense - but as it is I think it is just to get the feelings back and get people excited and curious


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think if you read the synopsis first then it makes a lot more sense - but as it is I think it is just to get the feelings back and get people excited and curious


I definitely didn't read the synopsis lol. I guess I will do that.


----------



## hertamaniac

Just watched Star Wars Odyssey short movie.  It made me wonder if Disney will start sanctioning shorts to be played only at HS.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Tinkerbell Magicband coming soon

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...and-briefly-appears-on-shop-disney-parks-app/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Beach Club Merchandise

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/beachclubmerch2018/


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Beach Club Merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/beachclubmerch2018/


Nice to see resorts doing their own branding again...  I still have the Beach Club shirt and towel we got on our very first WDW trip - was it in 1991???


----------



## jerseygal

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Beach Club Merchandise
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/beachclubmerch2018/


Some cute merchandise!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
A look at the rooms of Universals newest resort

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/11/universal-orlando-shares-photos-of.html?m=1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the rooms of Universals newest resort
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/11/universal-orlando-shares-photos-of.html?m=1



really intrigued by the family suites - as a family of 5 it can get costly to stay onsite at Disney so we usually stay offsite ... but at starting at $111 for family suites that could be an attractive option, at least for part of our vacation


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the rooms of Universals newest resort
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/11/universal-orlando-shares-photos-of.html?m=1


So much space in there! 

Even though I'm not a big fan of white white white at least the theming allows them to use bright pops of color especially the blues.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pins coming out this month

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ion-for-resort-gingerbread-displays-and-more/


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> A look at the rooms of Universals newest resort
> 
> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/11/universal-orlando-shares-photos-of.html?m=1



That's a great room! Kind of reminds me of the new Coronado Springs rooms, but bigger and with a different color palette.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

Holiday cocktails at Jock Lindsey's .... that Jock's Holiday Nog sounds pretty good

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/review-jock-lindseys-hanger-bar-holiday-cocktails-at-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
All the Mickey birthday treats coming out this month

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ey-parks/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1108181114180008C

Now I’m hungry...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> All the Mickey birthday treats coming out this month
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ey-parks/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1108181114180008C
> 
> Now I’m hungry...



Do we know how long they are celebrating his birthday?  Is it just for now or is it something that will stretch into most of next year too (like a lot of Disney celebrations)?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do we know how long they are celebrating his birthday?  Is it just for now or is it something that will stretch into most of next year too (like a lot of Disney celebrations)?


I think the treats will be more limited but the celebration will go on. The new move it shake it for example doesn’t begin until next year.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Stan Lee has died at 95

https://io9.gizmodo.com/legendary-c...-1822780733/amp#click=https://t.co/yO77OidBe4


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stan Lee has died at 95
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/legendary-c...-1822780733/amp#click=https://t.co/yO77OidBe4


OMG that's soooo sad


----------



## jade1

My fave was this year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stan Lee has died at 95
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/legendary-c...-1822780733/amp#click=https://t.co/yO77OidBe4




very sad to see - but definitely a life well lived! Such an impact on the world and to so many generations


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stan Lee has died at 95
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/legendary-c...-1822780733/amp#click=https://t.co/yO77OidBe4



Just read that!  Oh, so so sad.  Blessed are those who bring happiness into the world. Rest in Peace dear friend.


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stan Lee has died at 95
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/legendary-c...-1822780733/amp#click=https://t.co/yO77OidBe4




R.I.P.

That was a life well lived.


----------



## WiredForFlight

afan said:


> Sorry for my slightly off topic question but I figure @rteetz  will know either because you were just here or had heard.  Are the slinky dog ride pics working?  We are still missing ours from sunday and I don't want to stop in to ask if there's no point since there's generally a line.  Thanks!


I never got mine on Thursday the 8th.


----------



## AurumPunzel

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stan Lee has died at 95
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/legendary-c...-1822780733/amp#click=https://t.co/yO77OidBe4


RIP. The one thing I'll definitely miss is those cameos. He sure lived a great life.


----------



## afan

WiredForFlight said:


> I never got mine on Thursday the 8th.



I stopped in and asked Sat before I left the park and it wasn't taking pics during the time we rode.  I also didn't get the pics foe the 2 rides I had on it that day.  It was my first fp and I was able to get it as a 5th fp right before I had to head back to Pop.

I enjoyed slinky dog but do hope they get the pics sorted out.  I'm hoping by Aug they'll be working consistently so I can get at least one.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More ways to celebrate Mickeys birthday this weekend 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...dom-park/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1108181114180015C


----------



## bookbabe626

AurumPunzel said:


> RIP. The one thing I'll definitely miss is those cameos. He sure lived a great life.



I vaguely remember reading somewhere that he’d pre-recorded cameos for a bunch more Marvel movies.  I’m really hoping that’s the case.


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REVIEW*
> 
> Holiday cocktails at Jock Lindsey's .... that Jock's Holiday Nog sounds pretty good
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/review-jock-lindseys-hanger-bar-holiday-cocktails-at-disney-springs/



My liver is going to take a beating on this trip with all of the yummy cocktails that I want to get at WDW and Universal. Luckily, I only have 2 solo days, and then I can share the pain with DH.


----------



## saskdw

bookbabe626 said:


> I vaguely remember reading somewhere that he’d pre-recorded cameos for a bunch more Marvel movies.  I’m really hoping that’s the case.



Should be two more for sure. The filming for Captain Marvel and Avengers 4 is already completed.


----------



## hakepb

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Stan Lee has died at 95
> 
> https://io9.gizmodo.com/legendary-c...-1822780733/amp#click=https://t.co/yO77OidBe4


Very sad.

It’s nice he was able to see the so many enjoy his characters.

It makes me wonder what it would have been like if we had Walt Disney for 95 years.


----------



## Brocktoon

Meet Ducky and Bunny from Toy Story 4 ... basically Key and Peele doin' Key and Peele


----------



## Brocktoon

AurumPunzel said:


> RIP. The one thing I'll definitely miss is those cameos. He sure lived a great life.



His Mallrats cameo remains my fav


----------



## Tigger's ally

soniam said:


> My liver is going to take a beating on this trip with all of the yummy cocktails that I want to get at WDW and Universal. Luckily, I only have 2 solo days, and then I can share the pain with DH.



So can you tell my wife that the best thing about husbands is they have great livers?  Cause she always worries about mine.....


----------



## Tigger's ally

Brocktoon said:


> Meet Ducky and Bunny from Toy Story 4 ... basically Key and Peele doin' Key and Peele



Looking forward to taking the grandtink to her first Toy Story movie!


----------



## middlechild

Really? To infinity and your mom? or to insanity and a blonde? In this age where #metoo rules and social justice warriors are everywhere, this is the direction that needed to be included in the trailer? What are PR thinking?


----------



## rteetz

middlechild said:


> Really? To infinity and your mom? or to insanity and a blonde? In this age where #metoo rules and social justice warriors are everywhere, this is the direction that needed to be included in the trailer? What are PR thinking?


It’s Key and Peele, they are comedians.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brocktoon said:


> Meet Ducky and Bunny from Toy Story 4 ... basically Key and Peele doin' Key and Peele




You done messed up A-A-Andy!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

middlechild said:


> Really? To infinity and your mom? or to insanity and a blonde? In this age where #metoo rules and social justice warriors are everywhere, this is the direction that needed to be included in the trailer? What are PR thinking?



I must admit I was a bit surprised to see that ... I hope this was more of a "tangential trailer" and not really a preview of what is in the movie


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I must admit I was a bit surprised to see that ... I hope this was more of a "tangential trailer" and not really a preview of what is in the movie


Yeah I don’t think this part is in the movie. Just showing new characters for the movie.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> I don’t think this part is in the movie


Always thought it cost quite a bit to animate scenes that end up on the cutting room floor. But, some of my favorite lines in "A Bugs Life" and Toy Story are from the "cut-scenes" at the end. Maybe this is one one of those?


----------



## PolyRob

Tiki Birdland said:


> Always thought it cost quite a bit to animate scenes that end up on the cutting room floor. But, some of my favorite lines in "A Bugs Life" and Toy Story are from the "cut-scenes" at the end. Maybe this is one one of those?


I couldn't imagine Disney would refer to "Toy Story" as a movie franchise within the story.

I assume these are teasers that will just help gain attraction. Maybe this second one is geared towards Millennials of the original story and the first from yesterday will be played with Wreck it Ralph?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Resort Update: Return of the Holiday Crush


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Character Posters Released Of “Buzz”, “Duck & Bunny” And “Forky” From “Toy Story 4”


----------



## HuskieJohn

AurumPunzel said:


> RIP. The one thing I'll definitely miss is those cameos. He sure lived a great life.



I am fairly sure he will be in the next 3 Marvel movies Captain Marvel, A4 & Spiderman 2...which kind of fittingly should be his final cameo.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line Takes Home Two U.S. News & World Report Gold Badges


----------



## Mattimation

HuskieJohn said:


> I am fairly sure he will be in the next 3 Marvel movies Captain Marvel, A4 & Spiderman 2...which kind of fittingly should be his final cameo.



I think they've said he'll also appear in the new Spider-Man: Into the Spider-verse movie coming out next month.

Oh, and I just saw it's confirmed he'll be appearing in Wreck-it-Ralph 2 as well.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Nautical Resort Merchandise Arrives at Disney’s Yacht Club


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Tambu Lounge at Disney’s Polynesian Resort Reopens with New Look, New Menu


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Tambu Lounge at Disney’s Polynesian Resort Reopens with New Look, New Menu




Is that new to list the IBUs for beer?  If so, it is a welcome change!


----------



## Brocktoon

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is that new to list the IBUs for beer?  If so, it is a welcome change!



They were listing the IBUs at the Baseline Taphouse in HS, but I think that was the only place I noticed ... definitely a welcome addition that I hope gets rolled out to the other locations


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brocktoon said:


> They were listing the IBUs at the Baseline Taphouse in HS, but I think that was the only place I noticed ... definitely a welcome addition that I hope gets rolled out to the other locations



yeah, I thought I recalled it being at Baseline Taphouse and maybe at Polite Pig as well, but definitely not on "standard" menus - so definitely happy to see this!  I mean, easy enough to look up a beer on my phone if I am curious (and to be honest, not very often, outside of at like Baseline taphouse, that there is a beer I don't already know, but still, nice to have it right there)


----------



## Disneylover99

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Tambu Lounge at Disney’s Polynesian Resort Reopens with New Look, New Menu


So happy that the wings and bread pudding are still available


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Character Posters Released Of “Buzz”, “Duck & Bunny” And “Forky” From “Toy Story 4”



Maybe I am stupid, but why isn't "Forky" named "Sporky"?  I mean the pic and the video I have seen have him next to a Fork, but he is a Spork....What's the back story there?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Maybe I am stupid, but why isn't "Forky" named "Sporky"?  I mean the pic and the video I have seen have him next to a Fork, but he is a Spork....What's the back story there?


Could be what Bonnie named him.


----------



## danikoski

Tigger's ally said:


> Maybe I am stupid, but why isn't "Forky" named "Sporky"?  I mean the pic and the video I have seen have him next to a Fork, but he is a Spork....What's the back story there?



Apparently you're not the only one with questions about Forky

https://www.thewrap.com/what-the-forky-new-toy-story-4-character-explained/


----------



## PolyRob

Tigger's ally said:


> Maybe I am stupid, but why isn't "Forky" named "Sporky"?  I mean the pic and the video I have seen have him next to a Fork, but he is a Spork....What's the back story there?


Could "Spork" be a registered trademark Disney does not want to pay to use?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Where we live in Canada, a spoon with fork like prongs in the centre is called a 'spork'.  Kinda a spoon and fork joined together.  This is common terminology here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> Could "Spork" be a registered trademark Disney does not want to pay to use?



per Wikipedia:
" .... and the word "spork" was registered as a trademark in the US and the UK decades later."

though it looks like it might have expired: "The Van Brode Milling Company subsequently registered SPORK for a combination plastic spoon, fork and knife at the USPO on October 27, 1970, but the registration expired 20 years later"

but maybe they didn't want to have to worry about it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> Where we live in Canada, a spoon with fork like prongs in the centre is called a 'spork'.  Kinda a spoon and fork joined together.  This is common terminology here.
> 
> View attachment 364889



yeah, that is definitely what we call them in the U.S. as well - pretty well known.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

scrappinginontario said:


> Where we live in Canada, a spoon with fork like prongs in the centre is called a 'spork'.  Kinda a spoon and fork joined together.  This is common terminology here.
> 
> View attachment 364889



It is here in the US, too, but I think Forky is Forky for one of two reasons:  
1. Spork is trademarked
2. Bonnie in the film is young and my not know the term "spork."  I don't think my 5 year old would know to call it that.  Bonnie just named him what she wanted to name him.  Like a cat named Bunny or something!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney Imagineering’s Kathy Mangum Retiring at End of 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Running Universal's first event in May 2019

https://www.runninguniversal.com/?f...dVFFhicHO7myHCbo7C5Nfdxcz0cbUBZEU3qfEnAXpjhw4


----------



## Tiki Birdland

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Bonnie in the film is young and my not know the term "spork."


The scary part is something someone posted on Twitter: "he has a high chance of having a toy made of him. Imagine that if you will, next year's hottest selling toy at Christmas is a chintzy plastic fork with pipe cleaner arms."


----------



## PolyRob

Tiki Birdland said:


> The scary part is something someone posted on Twitter: "he has a high chance of having a toy made of him. Imagine that if you will, next year's hottest selling toy at Christmas is a chintzy plastic fork with pipe cleaner arms."


Haha wow, hopefully it would be a plush so its not sharp/jagged


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Monorail Lime door falls off at Grand Floridian stop:

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/breaking-...sney-world-causing-multi-hour-service-delays/


----------



## saskdw

scrappinginontario said:


> Where we live in Canada, a spoon with fork like prongs in the centre is called a 'spork'.  Kinda a spoon and fork joined together.  This is common terminology here.
> 
> View attachment 364889



I'm from Canada and I've never heard of or seen a spork before....lol.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Monorail Lime door falls off at Grand Floridian stop:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/breaking-...sney-world-causing-multi-hour-service-delays/


The new trains can't come soon enough.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> The new trains can't come soon enough.


It really is embarrassing. They've pushed them too long.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> The new trains can't come soon enough.


Last week I rode the monorail with a family with 2 rambunctious little boys that were bouncing all over. I cringed when they leaned against the door. I thought I was just being paranoid so I didn't say anything about leaning on the doors. Yikes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The new trains can't come soon enough.



I used to defend them when people would say how the smelled and stuff .... until this last trip - they are way beyond the point of needing to be replaced or at least a full and complete overhaul to the point they are like new


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Running Universal's first event in May 2019
> 
> https://www.runninguniversal.com/?f...dVFFhicHO7myHCbo7C5Nfdxcz0cbUBZEU3qfEnAXpjhw4


This looks cool.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I used to defend them when people would say how the smelled and stuff .... until this last trip - they are way beyond the point of needing to be replaced or at least a full and complete overhaul to the point they are like new


We are stuck with them until the new trains are ready which knowing Bombardier could be a while.


----------



## skier_pete

Capang said:


> Last week I rode the monorail with a family with 2 rambunctious little boys that were bouncing all over. I cringed when they leaned against the door. I thought I was just being paranoid so I didn't say anything about leaning on the doors. Yikes.



I usually won't say anything about someone's annoying kids - but on the monorail I would. I wouldn't lean against those doors on a $1000 bet.

Also "Monorail - Lime" sound like Budweiser's newest beer flavor.


----------



## Firebird060

Hmm i wonder if the Daily inspections for the Monorail will now be opening all the doors and checking the metal and screws that join the door to the body. You would think it already would be with the Monorails history but i guess not


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Hmm i wonder if the Daily inspections for the Monorail will now be opening all the doors and checking the metal and screws that join the door to the body. You would think it already would be with the Monorails history but i guess not


Monorail Lime just came back from a refurb too. 

The rumor is an ECV rammed through the door while it was stopped at the GF station so this did not happen while it was in motion.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Monorail Lime just came back from a refurb too.
> 
> The rumor is an ECV rammed through the door while it was stopped at the GF station so this did not happen while it was in motion.



I posted on the thread about the ECV that fell off the ramp getting off the monorail - I am surprised things like this don't happen more.  Last trip, for the first time we had someone in an ECV (my mother-in-law) and she did fine with it in the parks but getting on and off the monorail was a challenge and I am sure it is for many other people not used to driving them


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Monorail Lime just came back from a refurb too.
> 
> The rumor is an ECV rammed through the door while it was stopped at the GF station so this did not happen while it was in motion.


This makes me feel SO much better. I know the monorails can be unreliable with service interruptions and issues, but when safety is at risk, thats when I am more concerned.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> The rumor is an ECV rammed through the door while it was stopped at the GF station so this did not happen while it was in motion.



So it "could" happen while in motion though (unless they lock them in like on the busses), hate to picture that in my head.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> So it "could" happen while in motion though, hate to picture that in my head.


Well I suppose if someone rammed into it.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Well I suppose if someone rammed into it.



They did it sounds.


----------



## PolyRob

jade1 said:


> They did it sounds.


Probably rammed into it pulling onto the monorail to get over the ramp. The person may not have had the speed right, judged wrong, never used an ECV, etc.

I could not imagine why anyone would have their ECV in motion while riding the monorail. It is pretty tight in there and there is no reason to pull forward or backwards while the monorail is in motion. The ECV is stationary when you do not touch the handle. Similar to when parents but the brake on the stroller.


----------



## jade1

PolyRob said:


> Probably rammed into it pulling onto the monorail to get over the ramp. The person may not have had the speed right, judged wrong, never used an ECV, etc.
> 
> I could not imagine why anyone would have their ECV in motion while riding the monorail. It is pretty tight in there and there is no reason to pull forward or backwards while the monorail is in motion. The ECV is stationary when you do not touch the handle. Similar to when parents but the brake on the stroller.



Agreed, it obviously has never happened-but sitting on it facing the doors......just never know.

I guess I always assumed those doors were really locked down and solid when closed, not able to just fall off.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> So it "could" happen while in motion though (unless they lock them in like on the busses), hate to picture that in my head.



guess it depends how it happened/why it came totally off.  Was the door already open and then the person ramming it pushed it off it's "hinges"?  That might not happen when the door is closed and locked


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> I posted on the thread about the ECV that fell off the ramp getting off the monorail - I am surprised things like this don't happen more.  Last trip, for the first time we had someone in an ECV (my mother-in-law) and she did fine with it in the parks but getting on and off the monorail was a challenge and I am sure it is for many other people not used to driving them


I feel like the monorail is one of the easier to get on with an ECV. It’s just a straight shot right? My grandmother used to use one when she went with us and I’m trying to remember, so I could be wrong


----------



## scrappinginontario

From the images in the linked article, that 'appears' to be the first car of the monorail.  The ramps for ECV's are located in the middle cars of the monorail.  My mom uses an ECV when we're at Disney and it has never been an option to ride anywhere but the centre couple of cars of the monorail.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> I feel like the monorail is one of the easier to get on with an ECV. It’s just a straight shot right? My grandmother used to use one when she went with us and I’m trying to remember, so I could be wrong



well, it wasn't for my Mother in Law 

Well, I think getting on wasn't too bad once she got it lined up - getting off was more of the issue as you have to back off


----------



## DizFanFamily

PolyRob said:


> I could not imagine why anyone would have their ECV in motion while riding the monorail. It is pretty tight in there and there is no reason to pull forward or backwards while the monorail is in motion. The ECV is stationary when you do not touch the handle. Similar to when parents but the brake on the stroller.


but how many times have you seen a kid sitting on a lap, or even sitting on the scooter while the adult sits on the bench - they could easily send it off.  I am not talking the 3 year olds - but the kids old enough to know better...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mickey Mouse merchandise offerings for his birthday 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...district/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1108181114180019C


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, it wasn't for my Mother in Law
> 
> Well, I think getting on wasn't too bad once she got it lined up - getting off was more of the issue as you have to back off


That makes sense. Like I said it’s been a good 6 years since anyone in my party has had to use one. But backing up, particularly if that person isn’t used to driving one, can be a massive pain


----------



## FoxC63

Tiki Birdland said:


> The scary part is something someone posted on Twitter: "he has a high chance of having a toy made of him. Imagine that if you will, next year's hottest selling toy at Christmas is a chintzy plastic fork with pipe cleaner arms."


----------



## bookbabe626

saskdw said:


> I'm from Canada and I've never heard of or seen a spork before....lol.



Years ago, they used to be standard in the utensils pack from KFC.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

DVC Dues for 2019

I got my email for the posting of DVC Dues so it would appear the proposed budgets are up now. I’ve got to say, the increase for AKV hurt. Unless my math is wrong, it’s a 10.1% increase.


----------



## PolyRob

umichigan10 said:


> I feel like the monorail is one of the easier to get on with an ECV. It’s just a straight shot right? My grandmother used to use one when she went with us and I’m trying to remember, so I could be wrong



The turns can be sharper getting on and backing up can be hard, especially with the crowds.


TheMaxRebo said:


> well, it wasn't for my Mother in Law
> 
> Well, I think getting on wasn't too bad once she got it lined up - getting off was more of the issue as you have to back off



Yes, my mom kept hers on turtle and the CM helped her the 1st few times. After that, she got better. You really have to back up completely straight to clear that ramp before you turn it. Definitely a learning curve!



DizFanFamily said:


> but how many times have you seen a kid sitting on a lap, or even sitting on the scooter while the adult sits on the bench - they could easily send it off.  I am not talking the 3 year olds - but the kids old enough to know better...


Good point. So many people don't follow the ECV rules. I know my mom always shuts hers off on the monorail and bus, but most probably don't. To your point, I always cringe when I see multiple passengers on one ECV when they know its wrong. (This is why we can't have nice things! lol)


----------



## umichigan10

PolyRob said:


> The turns can be sharper getting on and backing up can be hard, especially with the crowds.
> 
> 
> Yes, my mom kept hers on turtle and the CM helped her the 1st few times. After that, she got better. You really have to back up completely straight to clear that ramp before you turn it. Definitely a learning curve!
> 
> 
> Good point. So many people don't follow the ECV rules. I know my mom always shuts hers off on the monorail and bus, but most probably don't. To your point, I always cringe when I see multiple passengers on one ECV when they know its wrong. (This is why we can't have nice things! lol)


I’m glad most if not all of the buses now lean and use a ramp instead of the lift. It’s much less time consuming and easier to maneuver (but by no means easy still)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Pedro Pascal (Game of Thrones, Narcos) to Star in Disney+ Star Wars series The Madelorians 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/star-wars-pedro-pascal-star-mandalorian-1160797


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Overnight Star Wars: A Galaxy Far, Far Away Rehearsal to Take Place Nov. 16


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Busch Gardens and Premier Rides Unveil Tigris Coaster Car-Shaped Cake at IAAPA Expo


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Disneyland and California Adventure Starbucks Tumblers Released


----------



## Pete M

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Monorail Lime door falls off at Grand Floridian stop:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/breaking-...sney-world-causing-multi-hour-service-delays/



I just watch Tim's video about the christmas tree trail and at 14:44 you can see that someone has ripped a door off the green monorail on the resort tree!


----------



## JETSDAD

Pete M said:


> I just watch Tim's video about the christmas tree trail and at 14:44 you can see that someone has ripped a door off the green monorail on the resort tree!



Yeah, gave me a chuckle when I saw that too.


----------



## FredQc

New details about the space themed restaurant in Epcot.

From Screamscape, quoting job posting:

2019 - *Outer Space Restaurant* - Confirmed - (11/14/18) A new job posting from the Patina Restaurant Group offers some extra details about the future Space themed restaurant coming to Epcot between Mission: Space and Test Track. According to the posting they are calling it “Space 220”, but I’m not sure if this is simply a temporary project name or possibly the actual name. They are looking to recruit international employees to work in the restaurant to give it an International Space Station feel with a number of European candidates to be considered for 12 to 15 month long work programs.

“The dining room will contain more than 350 seats. Customers will access to the dining room thanks to two fully functioning elevators with large digital screens, similar to those used by tourists to access the viewing platforms at One World Trade Center and the Burj Khalifa. The Space Restaurant is using these screens on the elevator to simulate the trip to the space station. After exiting the elevators, customers will enter into the newly constructed restaurant that will be connected to the rear of the existing lounge. After walking through a small hallway, guests will enter into the main dining room that will have a 250-foot-long digital screen that flanks the back of the curbed room.”

Source: http://screamscape.com/html/wdw_-_epcot.htm#SpaceRestaurant


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney donates $500,000 to those impacted by the wildfires 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...tes-500k-to-help-california-wildfire-victims/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FredQc said:


> New details about the space themed restaurant in Epcot.
> 
> From Screamscape, quoting job posting:
> 
> 2019 - *Outer Space Restaurant* - Confirmed - (11/14/18) A new job posting from the Patina Restaurant Group offers some extra details about the future Space themed restaurant coming to Epcot between Mission: Space and Test Track. According to the posting they are calling it “Space 220”, but I’m not sure if this is simply a temporary project name or possibly the actual name. They are looking to recruit international employees to work in the restaurant to give it an International Space Station feel with a number of European candidates to be considered for 12 to 15 month long work programs.
> 
> “The dining room will contain more than 350 seats. Customers will access to the dining room thanks to two fully functioning elevators with large digital screens, similar to those used by tourists to access the viewing platforms at One World Trade Center and the Burj Khalifa. The Space Restaurant is using these screens on the elevator to simulate the trip to the space station. After exiting the elevators, customers will enter into the newly constructed restaurant that will be connected to the rear of the existing lounge. After walking through a small hallway, guests will enter into the main dining room that will have a 250-foot-long digital screen that flanks the back of the curbed room.”
> 
> Source: http://screamscape.com/html/wdw_-_epcot.htm#SpaceRestaurant



“Space 220” seems like an odd name and likely a project name.   Maybe it is just a typo and they mean “Space 2200” or something?


----------



## Iowamomof4

Do we have any better idea if when the space restaurant is going to open? I think I've only seen 2019 as the date.


----------



## umichigan10

FredQc said:


> New details about the space themed restaurant in Epcot.
> 
> From Screamscape, quoting job posting:
> 
> 2019 - *Outer Space Restaurant* - Confirmed - (11/14/18) A new job posting from the Patina Restaurant Group offers some extra details about the future Space themed restaurant coming to Epcot between Mission: Space and Test Track. According to the posting they are calling it “Space 220”, but I’m not sure if this is simply a temporary project name or possibly the actual name. They are looking to recruit international employees to work in the restaurant to give it an International Space Station feel with a number of European candidates to be considered for 12 to 15 month long work programs.
> 
> “The dining room will contain more than 350 seats. Customers will access to the dining room thanks to two fully functioning elevators with large digital screens, similar to those used by tourists to access the viewing platforms at One World Trade Center and the Burj Khalifa. The Space Restaurant is using these screens on the elevator to simulate the trip to the space station. After exiting the elevators, customers will enter into the newly constructed restaurant that will be connected to the rear of the existing lounge. After walking through a small hallway, guests will enter into the main dining room that will have a 250-foot-long digital screen that flanks the back of the curbed room.”
> 
> Source: http://screamscape.com/html/wdw_-_epcot.htm#SpaceRestaurant


The elevators here kinda make me think of the old hydrolators at living seas. Throw in the tech they use at one world trade and I can see it being a pretty neat way to get into “space”


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Do we have any better idea if when the space restaurant is going to open? I think I've only seen 2019 as the date.


I believe it might have been pushed to 2020.


----------



## rteetz

IAAPA is live streaming Bob Chapeks keynote on their Facebook page this morning.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> The elevators here kinda make me think of the old hydrolators at living seas. Throw in the tech they use at one world trade and I can see it being a pretty neat way to get into “space”




i also wonder if this is a test for what they will use with the Star Wars Hotel - that you check in "planet side" and then take an elevator like this that brings you up to the "space ship" where you will be staying


----------



## rteetz

“Disney has decided to be the distruptor, and will not be disrupted” - Bob Chapek


----------



## rteetz

Disney is bringing new A-1000 animatronics to Disney Parks.


----------



## rteetz

The Guardians coaster building can reportedly hold 4 spaceship earths inside.


----------



## rteetz

Guardians ride vehicle


----------



## rteetz

Ride testing


----------



## rteetz

Minnie Vans have some of the highest satisfaction rates on property.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> Ride testing
> 
> View attachment 365112


Wow!!  I can't imagine what this would feel like!!  Excited to ride it!


----------



## artesian

rteetz said:


> Disney is bringing new A-1000 animatronics to Disney Parks.



What does that look like? Do they have them in any parks today?


----------



## rteetz

Guardians will feature controlled spinning and open before 2021.


----------



## rteetz

artesian said:


> What does that look like? Do they have them in any parks today?


I would guess something similar to the Shaman.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Guardians will feature controlled spinning and open before 2021.



by "controlled" do they mean the rider controls it or that the ride system will control it so that it can direct you to face what it wants you to face for show scenes, etc.?


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> by "controlled" do they mean the rider controls it or that the ride system will control it so that it can direct you to face what it wants you to face for show scenes, etc.?


I think the ride system will control it. Will probably be like gringotts.


----------



## rteetz

Skyliner will open Fall 2019


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Skyliner will open Fall 2019



wow, really?  Not until Fall - which means as late as next December?  That is surprising with how fast they seem to be moving


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> I think the ride system will control it. Will probably be like gringotts.



That's what I've figured (though I have never ridden gringotts so don't really know what that is like)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, really?  Not until Fall - which means as late as next December?  That is surprising with how fast they seem to be moving


Testing will start in January. Cabins will starting moving in Spring (April). Fully operational for guests September.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> Testing will start in January. Cabins will starting moving in Spring (April). Fully operational for guests September.


 We're there Sep 7-15 so this will be the big question on my mind during the wait, 'Will the skyliner be open??' 

Sadly I won't hold my breath as fall technically doesn't even begin until the week after we leave.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Testing will start in January. Cabins will starting moving in Spring (April). Fully operational for guests September.



welp, there goes the "bucket crawl" event we were planning during the DIS event next August


----------



## jknezek

That does seem pretty excessive for testing. It's not like this is some crazy unknown system. Oh well. Disney does what it does and we keep spending what we spend.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Testing will start in January. Cabins will starting moving in Spring (April). Fully operational for guests September.


Such a ridiculously slow schedule.  Even if they were only starting construction of it today that would be a long time.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney does everything on their own schedule which I find to be far more conservative then other places.  Our local amusement park can install a huge new roller coaster through the freezing temps of winter and be open within 6 months when the park re-opens in the spring.  I have yet to see Disney open a major new attraction in anything similar of a time frame.  Not complaining, just the way Disney seems to do it and they work at their own pace.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Such a ridiculously slow schedule.  Even if they were only starting construction of it today that would be a long time.


This isn’t a sky resort. This is Disney after all.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I know a lot of question about the Skyliner has to do with it being in Florida (lightning). Do you think Disney wants to test it through the rainy summer season to make sure every situation is tested?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I know a lot of question about the Skyliner has to do with it being in Florida (lightning). Do you think Disney wants to test it through the rainy summer season to make sure every situation is tested?


Gondola systems are not new to Florida type climates.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> This isn’t a sky resort. This is Disney after all.


I'm not surprised in any way, they move at glacial speed.  But the system will be essentially sitting there finished for almost a year.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I'm not surprised in any way, they move at glacial speed.  But the system will be essentially sitting there finished for almost a year.


Yep. I think getting cast used to a new mass transit system and Riviera’s construction are playing a role in the delay. Disney hasn’t introduced new transit since really the inception of the resort.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Legoland is building more hotel rooms 

https://www.legolandfloridablog.com...ion-of-third-on-site-accommodation-announced/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Gran Destino Tower at Coronado Springs opens July 2019

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...open-july-2019/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1108180025A


----------



## jade1

jknezek said:


> That does seem pretty excessive for testing. It's not like this is some crazy unknown system. Oh well. Disney does what it does and we keep spending what we spend.



I wonder how far out Resort pricing goes. Be interesting to watch the skyliner resort pricing for next fall-unless its already out/avail I guess.

I suppose it could stay at current rates, then see if people get "hooked" on it.


----------



## dina444444

jade1 said:


> I wonder how far out Resort pricing goes. Be interesting to watch the skyliner resort pricing for next fall-unless its already out/avail I guess.


It's already available


----------



## jade1

dina444444 said:


> It's already available



If its not a big increase they may want to watch with interest for a while as well.

I hope its not crazy, as many folks on here have predicted it will be.


----------



## RescueRanger

The Pho said:


> Such a ridiculously slow schedule.  Even if they were only starting construction of it today that would be a long time.


My guess, and this is only a guess, is that they will open the POP to CBR to Studios lines earlier.  The CBR to Riviera to Epcot will be last.  It will give them time to finish Riviera, and also allow them to build some data on rider throughput on the other routes.


----------



## jade1

RescueRanger said:


> The CBR to Riviera to Epcot will be last.  It will give them time to finish Riviera, and also allow them to build some data on rider throughput on the other routes.



That could be the strategy.


----------



## jade1

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> DVC Dues for 2019
> 
> I got my email for the posting of DVC Dues so it would appear the proposed budgets are up now. I’ve got to say, the increase for AKV hurt. Unless my math is wrong, it’s a 10.1% increase.



On the flip side DVC resale values have increased dramatically this last year (as some of us predicted).

AKV has gone from about $85 a point the same quarter last year, to about $115 this year. *About a 30% increase*, or about 5 years of dues.

Not saying dues should go up 10%, just trying to make you feel better if you did decide to sell.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yep. I think getting cast used to a new mass transit system and Riviera’s construction are playing a role in the delay. Disney hasn’t introduced new transit since really the inception of the resort.



Riviera construction was one thing I thought of

I saw someone else post on a Facebook thread that they might not want to open it in the middle of the summer when it is the hottest - give them some time to adjust all the ventilation, etc. so they feel more comfortable with people in it during summer time (just was speculation though)


----------



## skier_pete

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> DVC Dues for 2019
> 
> I got my email for the posting of DVC Dues so it would appear the proposed budgets are up now. I’ve got to say, the increase for AKV hurt. Unless my math is wrong, it’s a 10.1% increase.



Yee-ouch! Not the only resort being slammed with higher MF. From over on the DVC board - most WDW properties (expect BR & CC @ WL and WGF) up 7% or more! Wonder what the story is.

Don't want to get into a big conversation of this here - so if you are interested, thread over on the DVC boards: 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/2019-dues.3717097/

*Resort 2018 Dues 2019 Dues Increase*
Animal Kingdom Villas $6.7565 $7.4355 +10.04%
Aulani $7.5352 $7.8603 +4.31%
Bay Lake Tower $5.9226 $6.3994 +8.05%
Beach Club Villas $6.4430 $6.9415 +7.73%
BoardWalk Villas $6.5496 $7.1722 +9.51%
Boulder Ridge $6.9339 $7.3220 +5.60%
Copper Creek Villas $7.2625 $7.4256 +2.25%
Grand Californian $5.8828 $6.2664 +6.52%
Grand Floridian $6.1329 $6.3850 +4.11%
Hilton Head $7.7159 $8.5630 +10.98%
Old Key West $6.7245 $7.2289 +7.50%
Polynesian $6.2005 $6.7625 +9.06%
Saratoga Springs $5.8564 $6.4041 +9.53%
Vero Beach $8.5260 $9.4766 +11.15%


----------



## dina444444

********** said:


> Yee-ouch! Not the only resort being slammed with higher MF. From over on the DVC board - most WDW properties (expect BR & CC @ WL and WGF) up 7% or more! Wonder what the story is.
> 
> Don't want to get into a big conversation of this here - so if you are interested, thread over on the DVC boards:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/2019-dues.3717097/
> 
> *Resort 2018 Dues 2019 Dues Increase*
> Animal Kingdom Villas $6.7565 $7.4355 +10.04%
> Aulani $7.5352 $7.8603 +4.31%
> Bay Lake Tower $5.9226 $6.3994 +8.05%
> Beach Club Villas $6.4430 $6.9415 +7.73%
> BoardWalk Villas $6.5496 $7.1722 +9.51%
> Boulder Ridge $6.9339 $7.3220 +5.60%
> Copper Creek Villas $7.2625 $7.4256 +2.25%
> Grand Californian $5.8828 $6.2664 +6.52%
> Grand Floridian $6.1329 $6.3850 +4.11%
> Hilton Head $7.7159 $8.5630 +10.98%
> Old Key West $6.7245 $7.2289 +7.50%
> Polynesian $6.2005 $6.7625 +9.06%
> Saratoga Springs $5.8564 $6.4041 +9.53%
> Vero Beach $8.5260 $9.4766 +11.15%


Likely has a lot to do with increased labor costs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> Likely has a lot to do with increased labor costs



i wonder if increased insurance costs following Irma are playing a role as well - noticing that those on the water (e.g., Vero Beach, Hilton Head) saw a significant increase


----------



## The Pho

Kennedy Space Center passes Disney World on review sites.
https://www.floridatoday.com/story/...nked-attraction-over-disney-world/1993450002/


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> i also wonder if this is a test for what they will use with the Star Wars Hotel - that you check in "planet side" and then take an elevator like this that brings you up to the "space ship" where you will be staying


I can see that for sure. Either that or the ship will “take off” at the beginning of your stay


----------



## Iowamomof4

Does anyone here have any sources in the resorts area that are willing to share what the heck is going on with the renovations at All Star Movies (and the rest of the All Stars resorts after that)? They were humming along nicely, but then suddenly all construction ceased and no one seems to know what the real deal is. Some have speculated that they wanted all the rooms available for Christmas, but that didn't stop the Pop construction so I don't buy that one. I suspect it has to do with budget issues, but that begs the question: Will they ever get going again and finish up? When?

I imagine I won't get a satisfactory answer here, but I figured it was worth a try.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Does anyone here have any sources in the resorts area that are willing to share what the heck is going on with the renovations at All Star Movies (and the rest of the All Stars resorts after that)? They were humming along nicely, but then suddenly all construction ceased and no one seems to know what the real deal is. Some have speculated that they wanted all the rooms available for Christmas, but that didn't stop the Pop construction so I don't buy that one. I suspect it has to do with budget issues, but that begs the question: Will they ever get going again and finish up? When?
> 
> I imagine I won't get a satisfactory answer here, but I figured it was worth a try.


That’s bizarre. I haven’t heard anything about this. I can’t imagine them just stopping everything. Room renovations are industry norm and something Disney has done forever.


----------



## STLstone

Iowamomof4 said:


> Do we have any better idea if when the space restaurant is going to open? I think I've only seen 2019 as the date.


That job posting says the applicants will be selected in April 2019 and depart for Orlando "From September to December 2019."

Based on that, I think early 2020 would be my guess.


----------



## Mika02

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Gran Destino Tower at Coronado Springs opens July 2019
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...open-july-2019/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1108180025A



So any line on whether the tower will have it's own pool?


----------



## rteetz

Mika02 said:


> So any line on whether the tower will have it's own pool?


I don’t believe so since it’s just part of the resort. This tower is geared at the convention clients. I am guessing most of those people aren’t crowding up the pools.


----------



## saskdw

dina444444 said:


> I think the ride system will control it. Will probably be like gringotts.



I'm hoping it will be something like that. DW enjoys Gringotts, but won't go anywhere near something like the Aerosmith coaster.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Testing will start in January. Cabins will starting moving in Spring (April). Fully operational for guests September.



I would imagine they will want to do a lot of testing before they let people ride on this.


----------



## Indybill

Iowamomof4 said:


> Does anyone here have any sources in the resorts area that are willing to share what the heck is going on with the renovations at All Star Movies (and the rest of the All Stars resorts after that)? They were humming along nicely, but then suddenly all construction ceased and no one seems to know what the real deal is. Some have speculated that they wanted all the rooms available for Christmas, but that didn't stop the Pop construction so I don't buy that one. I suspect it has to do with budget issues, but that begs the question: Will they ever get going again and finish up? When?
> 
> I imagine I won't get a satisfactory answer here, but I figured it was worth a try.


Would these type of construction workers be used for Star Wars construction? Last night at MVMCP we were talking to several DHS cast members while in a line and they said Iger/Chapek are really pushing to get it open by Sept to goose the last month of their fiscal year.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Indybill said:


> Would these type of construction workers be used for Star Wars construction? Last night at MVMCP we were talking to several DHS cast members while in a line and they said Iger/Chapek are really pushing to get it open by Sept to goose the last month of their fiscal year.


 Nooooooooooooooo!!!  We're going in September specifically to avoid the opening of SWGE!  If the anticipated date changes I can see me changing the date of our trip also.  I don't want to be anywhere in the state of FL when SWGE opens!


----------



## rteetz

Indybill said:


> Would these type of construction workers be used for Star Wars construction? Last night at MVMCP we were talking to several DHS cast members while in a line and they said Iger/Chapek are really pushing to get it open by Sept to goose the last month of their fiscal year.


No usually different companies work on Theme Park Attractions vs. resorts.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Walt Disney World Annual Passholders get access to pop up shop for Mickeys Birthday 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ember-16/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1108181114180021C


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney and Jam City announce multi-year mobile games partnership .... To help continue the growth of _Disney Emoji Blitz_, team members from Disney’s Glendale Games Studio will move over to Jam City.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/disney-and-jam-city-announce-multi-year-mobile-games-partnership/


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Walt Disney World Annual Passholders get access to pop up shop for Mickeys Birthday
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ember-16/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1108181114180021C



Since I will be at MK on Friday, I may have to get there before my breakfast ADR at the Plaza Restaurant.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> Since I will be at MK on Friday, I may have to get there before my breakfast ADR at the Plaza Restaurant.


Jealous!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Tickets Now Available for ‘Ralph Breaks VR’ Hyper-Reality Experience at Disney Springs, Downtown Disney District


----------



## jknezek

I guess we can put this here now: https://deadline.com/2018/11/james-cameron-avatar-sequels-alita-titanic-1202502044/

Avatar sequels 2 and 3 have completed main photography. I wasn't sure Cameron would ever get these projects moving, and it's been so long I'm not sure he should have tried, but I'm interested to see how it turns out. Notice I didn't say excited. I'm not sure I can work myself up to excited, but I'm definitely interested.

To be fair though, I'm also interested in Alita....


----------



## JK World

scrappinginontario said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!!  We're going in September specifically to avoid the opening of SWGE!  If the anticipated date changes I can see me changing the date of our trip also.  I don't want to be anywhere in the state of FL when SWGE opens!


\
Same here!  I was hoping people were right about it not opening until mid-late December and trying to get an early December trip in. If the opening date is announced to be earlier, I'll either push our trip earlier or cancel and try again in 2021 or beyond.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I guess we can put this here now: https://deadline.com/2018/11/james-cameron-avatar-sequels-alita-titanic-1202502044/
> 
> Avatar sequels 2 and 3 have completed main photography. I wasn't sure Cameron would ever get these projects moving, and it's been so long I'm not sure he should have tried, but I'm interested to see how it turns out. Notice I didn't say excited. I'm not sure I can work myself up to excited, but I'm definitely interested.
> 
> To be fair though, I'm also interested in Alita....



I'm interested in at least the first one - a lot of talk about the advancements he made in filming underwater scenes so I want to see how that looks.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Typhoon Lagoon Will Be Closed November 16 Due to Projected Cold Weather


----------



## rteetz

Looks like casting has begun for the new Cirque show at Disney Springs to open March 2020. 

http://en.ext.casting.cirquedusoleil.com/ts2mmx__JobDetails?jobId=a0xA000000JFKZjIAP&utm_medium=owned-social-media&utm_source=facebook&utm_content=facebook - Casting||recruitment-casting|cds-internal||||cst&utm_campaign=castingcall-MCrayon-EN|notshowrelated|n.a.|n.a.|2018||


----------



## FredQc

rteetz said:


> Looks like casting has begun for the new Cirque show at Disney Springs to open March 2020.
> 
> http://en.ext.casting.cirquedusoleil.com/ts2mmx__JobDetails?jobId=a0xA000000JFKZjIAP&utm_medium=owned-social-media&utm_source=facebook&utm_content=facebook - Casting||recruitment-casting|cds-internal||||cst&utm_campaign=castingcall-MCrayon-EN|notshowrelated|n.a.|n.a.|2018||



The following requirement is particularly interesting to emphasize:
Requirements:

[...]
Available for the production’s schedule:
Training and rehearsals in Montreal: September 9 to November 29, 2019
*Rehearsals in Orlando: December 16, 2019 to March 19, 2020*
*Stage performance in Orlando: March 20, 2020 *to September 19, 2021 (minimum 1 year contract).


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, really?  Not until Fall - which means as late as next December?  That is surprising with how fast they seem to be moving


Our as early as August when MNSSHP begins


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sweettears said:


> Our as early as August when MNSSHP begins


 I would think if it was going to be open in the summer they would have said that.  The may start their Halloween parties mud-August but that is still fully summer on the calendar.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dumbo trailer just dropped

https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1062884471135854593?s=21

I’ll admit I’m very excited to see this one now.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dumbo trailer just dropped
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1062884471135854593?s=21
> 
> I’ll admit I’m very excited to see this one now.



I was not a fan of Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland but after watching this trailer, I'm just as excited. I know many don't like Burton's dark style but I think it's going to work well with Dumbo.


----------



## Sweettears

scrappinginontario said:


> I would think if it was going to be open in the summer they would have said that.  The may start their Halloween parties mud-August but that is still fully summer on the calendar.


You missed the sarcasm.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I was not a fan of Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland but after watching this trailer, I'm just as excited. I know many don't like Burton's dark style but I think it's going to work well with Dumbo.


Agreed, this isn’t the same style as Alice which I also wasn’t big on. The casting looks good so far too.


----------



## Sweettears

BigRed98 said:


> I was not a fan of Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland but after watching this trailer, I'm just as excited. I know many don't like Burton's dark style but I think it's going to work well with Dumbo.


I agree. This actually looks like one of the live action updates may make a better movie. Also it’s just a sampling but I like what I heard of the new version of Baby Mine


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> Skyliner will open Fall 2019


Woot.....making the December 2019 CBR trip all the more exciting



jade1 said:


> I wonder how far out Resort pricing goes. Be interesting to watch the skyliner resort pricing for next fall-unless its already out/avail I guess.
> 
> I suppose it could stay at current rates, then see if people get "hooked" on it.


I still wondered why they would offer the free dining bounce back in Dec 2019. At first I thought maybe it was because they had fallen behind on the construction of Galaxy's Edge but now I wonder!



scrappinginontario said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!!  We're going in September specifically to avoid the opening of SWGE!  If the anticipated date changes I can see me changing the date of our trip also.  I don't want to be anywhere in the state of FL when SWGE opens!


But for my December 2019 trip that would mean that a couple months of craziness would be out of the way!



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dumbo trailer just dropped
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1062884471135854593?s=21
> 
> I’ll admit I’m very excited to see this one now.


Sigh.  Baby Mine always gets me......


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sweettears said:


> You missed the sarcasm.


Yup!  The sarcasm was totally lost in me as I’ve lost count of the number of people on different threads claiming that Disney could not actually mean ‘fall’ when they say ‘fall’.  Stopped looking for sarcasm after reading post after post of why Disney couldn’t possibly be saying what they said this morning.


----------



## Roxyfire

ksromack said:


> I still wondered why they would offer the free dining bounce back in Dec 2019. At first I thought maybe it was because they had fallen behind on the construction of Galaxy's Edge but now I wonder!



They do offer it on that timeframe each year it seems and it's always puzzled me. There's obviously a reason for it, and arguably free dining isn't the deal it once was. How many are booking a higher priced view at a moderate and upgrading to the regular plan or booking a deluxe with a higher priced view just to get that plan? Perhaps they know that's a good way to use a loss leader to guarantee rooms are filled earlier. I wish just for a moment I could dig into those numbers and see what it truly is, but I know that'll never happen.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Yup!  The sarcasm was totally lost in me as I’ve lost count of the number of people on different threads claiming that Disney could not actually mean ‘fall’ when they say ‘fall’.  Stopped looking for sarcasm after reading post after post of why Disney couldn’t possibly be saying what they said this morning.


As we have discussed endless times on these boards before time frames are fluid with Disney. Fall can mean August-December. People read way too into the vague timeframes Disney releases.


----------



## Sweettears

scrappinginontario said:


> Yup!  The sarcasm was totally lost in me as I’ve lost count of the number of people on different threads claiming that Disney could not actually mean ‘fall’ when they say ‘fall’.  Stopped looking for sarcasm after reading post after post of why Disney couldn’t possibly be saying what they said this morning.


Keeps you guessing and provides wiggle room.  I was there on Oct 31 and it was Halloween. Nov 1 was Christmas. Not sure of the basis but it reminds me of Willy Wonka’s bizarre rant when they are boating through the tunnel.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dumbo trailer just dropped
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1062884471135854593?s=21
> 
> I’ll admit I’m very excited to see this one now.


(Waiting patiently for a Lion King trailer)


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Typhoon Lagoon Will Be Closed November 16 Due to Projected Cold Weather



And I'll be freezing my patootie off trying to hit DHS for rope drop that morning. Luckily, it's not an AM EMH day. I'm from Texas, so below 60 is cold I can confidently say that I will be there, now that my husband made it home from Korea tonight and I can fly out at the crack of dawn tomorrow I'd better get to bed


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: LEGOLAND Florida Unveils New Details on THE LEGO MOVIE Masters of Flight


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> As we have discussed endless times on these boards before time frames are fluid with Disney. Fall can mean August-December. People read way too into the vague timeframes Disney releases.


 when Disney announces an official opening date we’ll all learn what it is.  Until then my choice  is to believe fall is Sep through Dec.  To each their own and nobody can fault another person for how they interpret something.


----------



## rteetz

For example Disney will often say Summer as an opening yet whatever it is will debut Memorial Day weekend which is technically still Spring.


----------



## Sweettears

scrappinginontario said:


> when Disney announces an official opening date we’ll all learn what it is.  Until then my choice  is to believe fall is Sep through Dec.  To each their own and nobody can fault another person for how they interpret something.


I don’t think anyone is faulting you for your viewpoint. It’s more a commentary on Disney’s liberal use of the definition to suit their own purpose.


----------



## themommy

rteetz said:


> Testing will start in January. Cabins will starting moving in Spring (April). Fully operational for guests September.


To take this literally:  Cabins should be moving in April would mean AOA/POP and CBR should start service to HS in April. Cabins have no need to move for 5 months without passengers correct?  And, fully operational in September would mean all lines and connections will be moving in September. 

That’s what I get out of this. Do y’all concur?


----------



## rteetz

themommy said:


> To take this literally:  Cabins should be moving in April would mean AOA/POP and CBR should start service to HS in April. Cabins have no need to move for 5 months without passengers correct?  And, fully operational in September would mean all lines and connections will be moving in September.
> 
> That’s what I get out of this. Do y’all concur?


Cabins will be on and moving in April but without guests. Fully operational means all three lines will be operating with guests from all stations. No word if guests will be on prior to September yet.


----------



## themommy

rteetz said:


> Cabins will be on and moving in April but without guests. Fully operational means all three lines will be operating with guests from all stations. No word if guests will be on prior to September yet.


Well poo!   I was getting myself all excited!  I’m taking one of my kids for her graduation present in the beginning of May. She’s getting her PhD in music from FSU.  I thought that would be a great surprise for her.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Cabins will be on and moving in April but without guests. Fully operational means all three lines will be operating with guests from all stations. No word if guests will be on prior to September yet.



Hey, Ryan - does fully operational mean A/C or will that be added in later? Thx!


----------



## intertile

rteetz said:


> As we have discussed endless times on these boards before time frames are fluid with Disney. Fall can mean August-December. People read way too into the vague timeframes Disney releases.


While I generally agree with you, in the particular case of SWGE they said "late fall". No matter how disney wants to spin it, that's November-december.  Maybe late October.  Not September.


----------



## intertile

Keels said:


> Hey, Ryan - does fully operational mean A/C or will that be added in later? Thx!


I can't tell if this is a real question or a joke.  No offense meant if it's a real question, but if you followed the skyliner thread at all you would see why I say this.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> And I'll be freezing my patootie off trying to hit DHS for rope drop that morning. Luckily, it's not an AM EMH day. I'm from Texas, so below 60 is cold I can confidently say that I will be there, now that my husband made it home from Korea tonight and I can fly out at the crack of dawn tomorrow I'd better get to bed



It was 14 degrees here when I left for work yesterday  I miss Austin. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## rteetz

intertile said:


> I can't tell if this is a real question or a joke.  No offense meant if it's a real question, but if you followed the skyliner thread at all you would see why I say this.


It’s a joke.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS/RUMOR*

So per @BackDoorDisney on twitter, photopass photographers are being phased out at character meets to be replaced with an automated system:

"So the photo pass in character locations is being phased out. It will be an automated camera system. It will start at Tinklerbell. Seems obsurd. I wouldn’t lie to you folks. Heard it here first."


This is a photo of the box that is being used at the Tink meet that will take your photo:

 

Also being reported by WDW Magic:
https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/phot...biQ1lBUftsnru0MO_D6gMlM18qP6nqHyHTmtR2CsARaiw


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> So per @BackDoorDisney on twitter, photopass photographers are being phased out at character meets to be replaced with an automated system:
> 
> "So the photo pass in character locations is being phased out. It will be an automated camera system. It will start at Tinklerbell. Seems obsurd. I wouldn’t lie to you folks. Heard it here first."
> 
> 
> This is a photo of the box that is being used at the Tink meet that will take your photo:
> 
> View attachment 365501
> 
> Also being reported by WDW Magic:
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/phot...biQ1lBUftsnru0MO_D6gMlM18qP6nqHyHTmtR2CsARaiw


And now BlogMickey. I believe there is something to this and it’s unfortunate.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Get your spaceship earth ears now!

http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/spaceship-earth-minnie-mouse-ears-debut-at-epcot/


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> And now BlogMickey. I believe there is something to this and it’s unfortunate.


This is sad.


----------



## a4matte

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> So per @BackDoorDisney on twitter, photopass photographers are being phased out at character meets to be replaced with an automated system:
> 
> "So the photo pass in character locations is being phased out. It will be an automated camera system. It will start at Tinklerbell. Seems obsurd. I wouldn’t lie to you folks. Heard it here first."
> 
> 
> This is a photo of the box that is being used at the Tink meet that will take your photo:
> 
> View attachment 365501
> 
> Also being reported by WDW Magic:
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/phot...biQ1lBUftsnru0MO_D6gMlM18qP6nqHyHTmtR2CsARaiw



I'm not a fan of this. Some of my best photos are candids shot by the human photographer. An automated machine isn't going to do that.

I wouldn't have gotten my photo with the Queen of Hearts where I'm teasing her about the size of her crown and she's getting mad at me.






Or Ariel unimpressed with my Ursula shirt.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

a4matte said:


> I'm not a fan of this. Some of my best photos are candids shot by the human photographer. An automated machine isn't going to do that.



agree 100% ... maybe it will be fine for the one "group shot" where everyone is posing - but no way you get those candid shots that take being at different angles and different levels - especially when kids are involved.  Very not happy about this and I am much, much less likely to pay for the service if this comes to fruition


----------



## STLstone

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> So per @BackDoorDisney on twitter, photopass photographers are being phased out at character meets to be replaced with an automated system:
> 
> "So the photo pass in character locations is being phased out. It will be an automated camera system. It will start at Tinklerbell. Seems obsurd. I wouldn’t lie to you folks. Heard it here first."
> 
> 
> This is a photo of the box that is being used at the Tink meet that will take your photo:
> 
> View attachment 365501
> 
> Also being reported by WDW Magic:
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/phot...biQ1lBUftsnru0MO_D6gMlM18qP6nqHyHTmtR2CsARaiw


.
Unbelievable. Good luck to a box ever getting a pic this good of my daughter watching Daisy sign her book, while holding her brother's book:
.
.


----------



## CJK

Are the Disboards constantly going down for everyone else today? I keep getting error messages.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

CJK said:


> Are the Disboards constantly going down for everyone else today? I keep getting error messages.


Yes


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> agree 100% ... maybe it will be fine for the one "group shot" where everyone is posing - but no way you get those candid shots that take being at different angles and different levels - especially when kids are involved.  Very not happy about this and I am much, much less likely to pay for the service if this comes to fruition



I'm with you there.

It's a terrible move. Our favorite shots are those candid shots. 

I wonder if this is why they started including it in the AP's....Since you aren't paying for it, they can get away with these moves? I know, its youtube conspiracy level, but if they start "bundling" it with other packages.....


----------



## dlavender

CJK said:


> Are the Disboards constantly going down for everyone else today? I keep getting error messages.



Yes


----------



## Capang

At one point they took photopass out of BBB at the castle. People emailed and loudly complained, myself being one of them, and that change lasted only days. So although it looks like the end of photopass photographers with characters, that can always change. Those candid shots are the best.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Now I'm really afraid to find out what the next cost saving measure will be.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dumbo trailer just dropped
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1062884471135854593?s=21
> 
> I’ll admit I’m very excited to see this one now.



I have to say that I giggled a little when I first read your post, thinking how exciting could Dumbo be?

But after watching the trailer I see what your saying. They might have something there.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Parks Attractions receive THEA awards 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-week/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> So per @BackDoorDisney on twitter, photopass photographers are being phased out at character meets to be replaced with an automated system:
> 
> "So the photo pass in character locations is being phased out. It will be an automated camera system. It will start at Tinklerbell. Seems obsurd. I wouldn’t lie to you folks. Heard it here first."
> 
> 
> This is a photo of the box that is being used at the Tink meet that will take your photo:
> 
> View attachment 365501
> 
> Also being reported by WDW Magic:
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/phot...biQ1lBUftsnru0MO_D6gMlM18qP6nqHyHTmtR2CsARaiw




SUPER POOP!
Really disagree with this one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> I'm with you there.
> 
> It's a terrible move. Our favorite shots are those candid shots.
> 
> I wonder if this is why they started including it in the AP's....Since you aren't paying for it, they can get away with these moves? I know, its youtube conspiracy level, but if they start "bundling" it with other packages.....



or introduce a new "up charge" where a VIP Photopass Photographer follows your family around for the day capturing all those magical moments the memories of which will last a lifetime!

you know, due to guest demand and all


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheMaxRebo said:


> agree 100% ... maybe it will be fine for the one "group shot" where everyone is posing - but no way you get those candid shots that take being at different angles and different levels - especially when kids are involved.  Very not happy about this and I am much, much less likely to pay for the service if this comes to fruition



SO how do they think this will work?  Pictures are automatically taken every 15 seconds - constantly - and it'll just know which photos go with what people?  You get 2 minutes with character in front pf camera and whatever it takes is what you get?  What?
SO not happy.  This may actually push the cost of the MM to not worth it.....


AT US they have 2 automated shots - one by the dinosaur and one by the delorean.  Both give you a 30 second 'count down' and have a box on the ground to stand in.  These are great and make sense as there is no interaction, you can do what you want, and you have to have a photo pass to activate.  Plus they are not places that have lines of people waiting to take the photo.


----------



## SG131

I am SO not happy about the photo thing. Who can we email???

I wonder if their goal along with reducing staff is try to encourage people to pay for photopass since there won’t be someone there to take a group shot with your phone. Or for someone going solo, you’d have to have it or ask the person behind you in line.

And what do you say to your kids oh look over at that big box and smile???

Edit: and how many days was their automated camera on slinky dog down? How many pictures will be lost when a camera goes down before they realize and can send someone in?


----------



## siren0119

sherlockmiles said:


> SO how do they think this will work?  Pictures are automatically taken every 15 seconds - constantly - and it'll just know which photos go with what people?  You get 2 minutes with character in front pf camera and whatever it takes is what you get?  What?
> SO not happy.  This may actually push the cost of the MM to not worth it.....
> 
> 
> AT US they have 2 automated shots - one by the dinosaur and one by the delorean.  Both give you a 30 second 'count down' and have a box on the ground to stand in.  These are great and make sense as there is no interaction, you can do what you want, and you have to have a photo pass to activate.  Plus they are not places that have lines of people waiting to take the photo.




Another thread mentioned the first photos are surfacing from the Tink photo box and they're awful, and getting terrible comments. I hope Disney is paying attention.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> I am SO not happy about the photo thing. *Who can we email???*
> 
> I wonder if their goal along with reducing staff is try to encourage people to pay for photopass since there won’t be someone there to take a group shot with your phone. Or for someone going solo, you’d have to have it or ask the person behind you in line.
> 
> And what do you say to your kids oh look over at that big box and smile???
> 
> Edit: and how many days was their automated camera on slinky dog down? How many pictures will be lost when a camera goes down before they realize and can send someone in?



I just sent an e-mail to share my displeasure at this to Guest Communications (wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com) and to George Kalogridis, CEO of Walt Disney World (george.kalogridis@disney.com)


----------



## Amy11401

SG131 said:


> I am SO not happy about the photo thing. Who can we email???
> 
> I wonder if their goal along with reducing staff is try to encourage people to pay for photopass since there won’t be someone there to take a group shot with your phone. Or for someone going solo, you’d have to have it or ask the person behind you in line.
> 
> And what do you say to your kids oh look over at that big box and smile???
> 
> Edit: and how many days was their automated camera on slinky dog down? How many pictures will be lost when a camera goes down before they realize and can send someone in?


If their goal is just to make people pay for photopass then they could just make it a policy that they not take pictures on people's cell phones etc.  I think it is nice that they allow that but in my opinion it is a courtesy considering people do pay for the service.  I am more upset that it will be cutting jobs and that the photos will not be as good.


----------



## SG131

Amy11401 said:


> If their goal is just to make people pay for photopass then they could just make it a policy that they not take pictures on people's cell phones etc.  I think it is nice that they allow that but in my opinion it is a courtesy considering people do pay for the service.  I am more upset that it will be cutting jobs and that the photos will not be as good.


Raise wages cut staff, that seems to be how most companies work these days. But its not like Disney is struggling, even once the new wages kick in. I feel like the rise in ticket prices should help soften that blow! Of Disney’s many new “money saving” strategies I think this one is just about the worst!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

CJK said:


> Are the Disboards constantly going down for everyone else today? I keep getting error messages.


I was starting to wonder if the DIS had outsourced their IT to Disney.


----------



## Tigger's ally

SG131 said:


> Edit: and how many days was their automated camera on slinky dog down? How many pictures will be lost when a camera goes down before they realize and can send someone in?




this can happen anyway.  Years ago my entire family went to MVMCP and they set up and took family portraits at various locations, one per family came with the ticket. Our family portrait along with every other family that got the taken right outside the Haunted mansion were no good as the camera ended up being bad (exactly as I was told on the phone later).  It also came with a real nice Mickey frame.  We got the frame with a nice sorry letter in the mail about a month later.


----------



## jlundeen

Amy11401 said:


> If their goal is just to make people pay for photopass then they could just make it a policy that they not take pictures on people's cell phones etc.  I think it is nice that they allow that but in my opinion it is a courtesy considering people do pay for the service.  I am more upset that it will be cutting jobs and that the photos will not be as good.


And personally, I get a little miffed if I have paid for the service, and end up waiting in line while guest after guest ask for freebies.  Frustrating.  But, that's just me.


----------



## SG131

jlundeen said:


> And personally, I get a little miffed if I have paid for the service, and end up waiting in line while guest after guest ask for freebies.  Frustrating.  But, that's just me.


I had them take a few shots with my phone last time even though I had paid for the service because as per usual there was an issue with the website and I wanted pics to text to family.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

When my DD9 met Anna and Elsa, it was amazing. My DD has hair the same colour as Anna and they connected on that in their interactions.  

Also, the M&G with Joy and Sadness was so fun! LOTS of great candid shots with them and the greet lasted at least 7-8 minutes.


----------



## jlundeen

SG131 said:


> I had them take a few shots with my phone last time even though I had paid for the service because as per usual there was an issue with the website and I wanted pics to text to family.


That's different... you paid for the service...  no issues at all with that.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New plans for the Star Wars hotel revealed

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ar-wars-hotel-coming-to-walt-disney-world.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update *

The Holidays Begin Here at the Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

VIDEO: Enjoy This Sneak Peek of “Mary Poppins Returns”


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Guardians of the Galaxy Roller Coaster Construction Update, Outer Walls Visible to Guests


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Disney Skyliner Cables Fully Installed at Hollywood Studios


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Disney Skyliner Cables Fully Installed at Hollywood Studios



I know we have only seen this one angle, and they cite Hollywood Studios ... but the cable is a loop, right? so that means that line it must be fully installed at CBR too, right?


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know we have only seen this one angle, and they cite Hollywood Studios ... but the cable is a loop, right? so that means that line it must be fully installed at CBR too, right?


That depends on where they started.  It's only a loop once the splicing is complete.


----------



## Firebird060

heres a random question,  does anyone know if the skyliner will have speakers in it, telling us to stay away from the doors in english and spanish?   
Or possibly be piping out disney music


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> heres a random question,  does anyone know if the skyliner will have speakers in it, telling us to stay away from the doors in english and spanish?
> Or possibly be piping out disney music


Unknown at this time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> That depends on where they started.  It's only a loop once the splicing is complete.



so the ends could not be fully connected into a loop yet but each side held tight by a machine or something?  Guess just wondering how it works when they were testing it the other day with the arm of the gondola if it isn't a loop

Not a huge deal really, just feels like they are only showing one end so curious how the other end of that line is looking


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> so the ends could not be fully connected into a loop yet but each side held tight by a machine or something?  Guess just wondering how it works when they were testing it the other day with the arm of the gondola if it isn't a loop
> 
> Not a huge deal really, just feels like they are only showing one end so curious how the other end of that line is looking



That wasn't exactly testing.  The arm was there to keep the cable from twisting, while it was being pulled.  But  basically the cable has to be held in place while they remove it from a tower or two to do the splicing.  When the splicing completes, they raise the last part back into place and tighten the cable the rest of the way and then commence final testing.  Splicing generally takes a few days over roughly 20% of the cable length.


----------



## HuskieJohn

FredQc said:


> The following requirement is particularly interesting to emphasize:
> Requirements:
> 
> [...]
> Available for the production’s schedule:
> Training and rehearsals in Montreal: September 9 to November 29, 2019
> *Rehearsals in Orlando: December 16, 2019 to March 19, 2020*
> *Stage performance in Orlando: March 20, 2020 *to September 19, 2021 (minimum 1 year contract).



3/24/2020 was my planned day to potentially see this new show if it was open then...amazing timing!


----------



## Mac30188

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Disney Skyliner Cables Fully Installed at Hollywood Studios



So I notice they mention FALL several times, but on our board we say it opens Spring?  Uncertainty?  nuance on locations?


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New plans for the Star Wars hotel revealed
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ar-wars-hotel-coming-to-walt-disney-world.htm


  If it's anticipated to be less than 100 rooms I can only imagine the cost per night!!!  I'd anticipate over $1000/night if that is the case!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mac30188 said:


> So I notice they mention FALL several times, but on our board we say it opens Spring?  Uncertainty?  nuance on locations?


  What board are you referring to?  According to yesterday's announcement they very clearly stated fall.


----------



## rteetz

Mac30188 said:


> So I notice they mention FALL several times, but on our board we say it opens Spring?  Uncertainty?  nuance on locations?


What? Disney announced fall yesterday. It was expected to open on the spring though.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTOS: Disney Skyliner Cables Fully Installed at Hollywood Studios


  I will say these photos show wires that are much more like I anticipated seeing.  Before they seemed so thin.  It was either because many pics were taken at night or, the actual final wires had not yet been installed.  These cables are what I thought they would be like.

Photo from WDW News Today


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> I will say these photos show wires that are much more like I anticipated seeing.  Before they seemed so thin.  It was either because many pics were taken at night or, the actual final wires had not yet been installed.  These cables are what I thought they would be like.
> 
> Photo from WDW News Today


The wires we saw earlier are the ones on the top of the towers in that image. The haul rope wasn’t installed in the initial images we saw.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dumbo trailer just dropped
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneystudios/status/1062884471135854593?s=21
> 
> I’ll admit I’m very excited to see this one now.



Should not have watched that...I'm in a hotel room for a work trip away from my baby...I didn't realize they were cutting onions in the hotel...I'm sure it's onions and not me crying about a baby elephant...and I don't really like the original...tells me this might be quite a good live action remake.


----------



## andyw715

scrappinginontario said:


> If it's anticipated to be less than 100 rooms I can only imagine the cost per night!!!  I'd anticipate over $1000/night if that is the case!



Maybe more than that....  2 nights @ $1000+ per person all inclusive immersion package. Of course knowing Disney that would be in addition to the normal ticket price


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Holiday treats at Disney Springs

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-springs/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1115181121180008C


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Phantom Manor to reopen February 16th, 2019.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

HuskieJohn said:


> 3/24/2020 was my planned day to potentially see this new show if it was open then...amazing timing!



Is this referring to the new Cirque show at Disney Springs?


----------



## ksromack

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> So per @BackDoorDisney on twitter, photopass photographers are being phased out at character meets to be replaced with an automated system:
> 
> "So the photo pass in character locations is being phased out. It will be an automated camera system. It will start at Tinklerbell. Seems obsurd. I wouldn’t lie to you folks. Heard it here first."
> 
> 
> This is a photo of the box that is being used at the Tink meet that will take your photo:
> 
> View attachment 365501
> 
> Also being reported by WDW Magic:
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/phot...biQ1lBUftsnru0MO_D6gMlM18qP6nqHyHTmtR2CsARaiw


There goes my idea of retiring and becoming a photopass photographer.  Let's take the human aspect out of picture taking, shall we?



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New plans for the Star Wars hotel revealed
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ar-wars-hotel-coming-to-walt-disney-world.htm


Surely it isn't just one floor of rooms...



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> VIDEO: Enjoy This Sneak Peek of “Mary Poppins Returns”


This may be our Christmas movie this year.



Firebird060 said:


> heres a random question,  does anyone know if the skyliner will have speakers in it, telling us to stay away from the doors in english and spanish?
> Or possibly be piping out disney music


https://wdwnt.com/2018/09/disney-sk...r-conditioned-but-will-feature-onboard-audio/


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> Surely it isn't just one floor of rooms...


I believe two floors. It’s a small hotel.


----------



## Pete M

I think my biggest question for the star wars hotel is:  how will the staff be dressed?  will a bounty hunter come by to see if I need more towels?  weird alien?


----------



## The Pho

Space Mountain's exit is open again.   The moving walkway is now gone.


----------



## Mac30188

rteetz said:


> What? Disney announced fall yesterday. It was expected to open on the spring though.


Gotcha.  Did not see announcement.  I just saw spring note on our pinned post on completion dates.  I assume it just has not been updated.  Thanks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Hundreds of Cheerleaders to Perform at the Magic Kingdom Park Nov. 21-Dec. 2


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Phantom Manor to reopen February 16th, 2019.



This was an extremely long refurbishment but very excited to see the changes made! I need to take a trip out to DLP one day just so I can ride Phantom Manor.


----------



## themommy

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Hundreds of Cheerleaders to Perform at the Magic Kingdom Park Nov. 21-Dec. 2


Not gonna lie, glad I’m missing that. Stayed at ASSP once while they were there. They were polite enough but, man the place was crawling with them.


----------



## Sweettears

BigRed98 said:


> This was an extremely long refurbishment but very excited to see the changes made! I need to take a trip out to DLP one day just so I can ride Phantom Manor.


Watched a YouTube video of the ride the other day. Other than being impressed with the ride system I wasn’t impressed. Maybe I was looking for too much but I’ll take HM any day over PH


----------



## BigRed98

Sweettears said:


> Watched a YouTube video of the ride the other day. Other than being impressed with the ride system I wasn’t impressed. Maybe I was looking for too much but I’ll take HM any day over PH



I really enjoy the backstory and the dark tone of the ride but since I’ve never ridden it I can’t fully judge it. If you haven’t already, I recommend reading the backstory online as it ties in with DLP Big Thunder.


----------



## wareagle57

The Pho said:


> Space Mountain's exit is open again.   The moving walkway is now gone.



NOOOO!!! It seems silly to be upset about something seemingly minor to most. But it was one of my favorite parts of the ride and the end to one of my favorite experiences in WDW.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

wareagle57 said:


> NOOOO!!! It seems silly to be upset about something seemingly minor to most. But it was one of my favorite parts of the ride and the end to one of my favorite experiences in WDW.


My husband said the same thing. I just told him and he was like "but that's a fun part!"


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

The Pho said:


> Space Mountain's exit is open again.   The moving walkway is now gone.


Lots of pics of it on wdw news. This part looks pretty cool:


----------



## rteetz

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Lots of pics of it on wdw news. This part looks pretty cool:
> View attachment 365585


That’s... very... clean.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS, VIDEO: New Space Mountain Exit Opens, Speedramps Removed at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## jlundeen

Looks like a very long walk...   interesting  and cool looking scenery, but lots of open dead space


----------



## Mal6586

Headed to the AP pop-up this morning. Would have maybe preferred a nighttime AP event in my vacation because my roommate just kindly informed me that if we get there and nothing’s happening, she “will bathe in my blood.” 

Yes, that is a direct quote from the bus stop at All Star Movies.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> NOOOO!!! It seems silly to be upset about something seemingly minor to most. But it was one of my favorite parts of the ride and the end to one of my favorite experiences in WDW.



I am right there with you - I am sure (at least for me) it is the nostalgia more that the actual “thing” but it was one of those experiences I associated with a visit to WDW so sad it is gone


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> That’s... very... clean.


It kind of reminds me of Soarin' way more than Space Mountain.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> VIDEO: Enjoy This Sneak Peek of “Mary Poppins Returns”


I'm am SO LOOKING FORWARD to this! "Marry Poppins" is my all-time favorite Disney film. This looks like it could be a winner!


----------



## Tiki Birdland

The Pho said:


> The moving walkway is now gone


Come on, Disney! The moving walkway was part of the experience of this ride! My kids thought that aspect was very futuristic: They always asked, "why don't we have moving sidewalks like this at home?". Guess they'll have to do that experience at the airport.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS, VIDEO: New Space Mountain Exit Opens, Speedramps Removed at the Magic Kingdom


I might be in the minority, but I'm actually happy about this. After an experience I had during a Disney After Hours Event that "wasted" several minutes of my experience, any way to keep people walking is a plus for me. In an event that is time sensitive, it definitely frustrated me that I couldn't get out of that exit quickly.


----------



## jknezek

wareagle57 said:


> NOOOO!!! It seems silly to be upset about something seemingly minor to most. But it was one of my favorite parts of the ride and the end to one of my favorite experiences in WDW.


I agree. The last time we were there my kids and I just bounced down that walkway and then walked in, skipped the ride, and did it again and again. The kids loved it and giggled the whole way. It's not just a moving walkway, it's soft and bouncy and kind of has a fun feel unlike the ones at airports. I'm sad it's gone.


----------



## dlavender

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Lots of pics of it on wdw news. This part looks pretty cool:
> View attachment 365585



Looks like they had some leftover materials from the room refurbs...


----------



## DizFanFamily

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Lots of pics of it on wdw news. This part looks pretty cool:
> View attachment 365585


Perhaps it is just the pics that were posted, and they way they were posted, but the exit path looks like it is longer than the entrance line...
And it will be WAY harder to exit after running the Goofy/Dopey.


----------



## wareagle57

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I might be in the minority, but I'm actually happy about this. After an experience I had during a Disney After Hours Event that "wasted" several minutes of my experience, any way to keep people walking is a plus for me. In an event that is time sensitive, it definitely frustrated me that I couldn't get out of that exit quickly.



I did hate when people would just stand on it and cause a giant backup. But that's mainly because that meant I couldn't pretend I was walking on the moon and bounce down it. I wonder if people like me are the reason they had to take it out...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disneyland Paris Angers Fans By Moving Mickey’s 90th Celebration to the Wrong Date


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Looks like they had some leftover materials from the room refurbs...



that was my first thought - looks like a nice Urban Hotel .... and "Nice Urban Hotel" seems to be the aesthetic they are going for a lot of places


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Per attractions magazine on twitter “We will be finding out the names of the two Star Wars attractions coming to Galaxy’s Edge tomorrow plus more details on Epcot’s future. #DestinationD @DisneyD23”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Per attractions magazine on twitter “We will be finding out the names of the two Star Wars attractions coming to Galaxy’s Edge tomorrow plus more details on Epcot’s future. #DestinationD @DisneyD23”




based on how expensive I expect it to be to visit Galaxy's Edge if you want to avoid the crazy crowds, I am going to assume the rides will be called "an arm" and "a leg"


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Hundreds of Cheerleaders to Perform at the Magic Kingdom Park Nov. 21-Dec. 2


I was a cheerleader in my previous life so I have some very fond memories.  I also remember what we were like and I'm very happy we are staying at a deluxe.  We WILL be in MK on Dec 2 as it is our MVMCP bit wont be heading over until noon ish.



BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Per attractions magazine on twitter “We will be finding out the names of the two Star Wars attractions coming to Galaxy’s Edge tomorrow plus more details on Epcot’s future. #DestinationD @DisneyD23”


I will be very eagerly awaiting this news!


----------



## rteetz

Some cool Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway merch from the pop up Mickeys of Glendale


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Per ED92 on twitter Spider Man attraction concept art at California Adventure


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Per ED92 on twitter Spider Man attraction concept art at California Adventure


Its like an Apple Keynote with all these leaks


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS/RUMOR*
> 
> So per @BackDoorDisney on twitter, photopass photographers are being phased out at character meets to be replaced with an automated system:
> 
> "So the photo pass in character locations is being phased out. It will be an automated camera system. It will start at Tinklerbell. Seems obsurd. I wouldn’t lie to you folks. Heard it here first."
> 
> 
> This is a photo of the box that is being used at the Tink meet that will take your photo:
> 
> View attachment 365501
> 
> Also being reported by WDW Magic:
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/phot...biQ1lBUftsnru0MO_D6gMlM18qP6nqHyHTmtR2CsARaiw


  I wrote to Disney yesterday indicating my displeasure in them replacing the PhotoPass Photographers with automatic systems.  I just received the following response:

_Thank you for contacting Disney Photo Imaging. 

We appreciate the time that you have taken to contact us regarding our new approach to capturing your magical vacation memories. 

Given Guest interest in capturing specific moments during character greetings, we will be enhancing our approach to capturing the picture-perfect memory. This approach will be similar to what you currently experience with our attraction photos. 

Disney PhotoPass Cast Members will continue to support other Disney PhotoPass locations using their creativity in capturing personalized photos for Guests such as yourself. 

Please know that our goal is to continually review and enhance our services to provide new functionality and experiences so that your visits to our parks is always positive. 

If you have any further questions regarding this enhancement, please do not hesitate to contact us. 

Once again, thank you for using Disney Photo Imaging. 

Sincerely,

Barbara Ann
Guest Support Team
Disney Photo Imaging
Phone: 407-560-430_0

Basically they're saying 'Too bad, so sad.  This change is taking place whether you like it or not.'

I read '_Given Guest interest in capturing specific moments during character greetings_' to be that guests will now be responsible for capturing their own special moments rather than the PhotoPass photographers.  Disappointing for sure as I want to be watching my child's enjoyment personally rather than from behind my device!  That was one of the best parts for me what that I was free to fully enjoy my child's interactions with the characters rather than trying to capture the perfect moment myself.   I'm hoping the character handlers will continue to take pictures with our devices to capture group photos since the Photographers will no longer be there.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Starting Wage at Universal Orlando Increased to $12 per Hour


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Florida Resident Rates Announced for Dates Through April 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Adds Additional $1 Million to #ShareYourEars Campaign


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Full Menu Revealed for Storybook Dining at Artist Point Beginning Dec. 16


----------



## goofyintoronto

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Full Menu Revealed for Storybook Dining at Artist Point Beginning Dec. 16


I see that there's a Storybook entree menu, but no price? Odd no? Anyone remember what the price range was when they made the announcement?


----------



## rteetz

goofyintoronto said:


> I see that there's a Storybook entree menu, but no price? Odd no? Anyone remember what the price range was when they made the announcement?


This is Prix Fixe so I believe the set price is $55 per person. I have it booked for January.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Full Menu Revealed for Storybook Dining at Artist Point Beginning Dec. 16



I'm confused. It's supposed to be Prix Fixe, but there are prices listed on the menu.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm confused. It's supposed to be Prix Fixe, but there are prices listed on the menu.



Doh - I didn't notice the specific text that said "Storybook Dining -- Entrees" near the bottom of the menu.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Some cool Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway merch from the pop up Mickeys of Glendale
> 
> View attachment 365622



I like the hat a lot - my dad was really into trains so seeing hats like that makes me think of him


----------



## SG131

Iowamomof4 said:


> Doh - I didn't notice the specific text that said "Storybook Dining -- Entrees" near the bottom of the menu.


I’m still a little confused!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I like the hat a lot - my dad was really into trains so seeing hats like that makes me think of him


I loved trains as a kid and still do so this is pretty awesome to me.


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> I’m still a little confused!


I believe the other priced options are from the old menu.


----------



## Iowamomof4

SG131 said:


> I’m still a little confused!



Within each menu section, near the bottom of the list, there are a list of options after the words "Storybook Dining" (beverages, appetizers, entrees, etc...). THAT is the new menu. All the other stuff on there must be the old menu.


----------



## rteetz

Official Destination D: Celebrating Mickey Mouse Thread


----------



## Iowamomof4

*Storybook Dining - Shared Appetizers for the Table* - Winter Squash Bisque (Caramel Loli, Granola), Wicked Shrimp Cocktail (Soy, Miso, Avocado, Thai Chili, Greens), Hunter’s Pie (Chicken, Black Truffle, Stone Fruit Preserve), From the Garden (Fruit, Vegetables, Cheese, and Create-Your- Own Honey Butter) 


*Storybook Dining - Entrées (Choose one (1) Entrée)* - Seafood Stew (Shrimp, Bay Scallops, Mussels, Tomato, Fennel), A Stroll through Nature (Butternut Squash, Arugula, Gnocchi, Sage, Parmesan), Brother’s Grimm Roasted Chicken (Confit Potatoes, Roasted Brussels Sprouts, Apples, and Chestnut Butter), Magic Mirror Slow-braised Veal Shank (Celery Root Mashed, Wilted Winter Greens, Jus), Bashful’s Butter-poached Snapper (Root Vegetable Risotto, Wild Mushroom, Citrus- Butter Sauce) 


*Storybook Dining - Shared Desserts for the Table* - Miner’s Treasures (Sponge Cake, Chocolate Gems, and Buttercream Icing), Fairy Tale Gooseberry Pie (Meringue, Gooseberry), “Poison” Apple (White Chocolate-Apple Mousse, Sour Center), The Hunter’s Gift to the Queen (Crackled Maple Popcorn, Ganache Heart) 


*Storybook Dining - Alchemy* - Uncle Val's Gin Vodka, Agave, Lime, Cucumber - $12.00 
*Storybook Dining - Enchanted Apple* - Skyy Citrus Vodka, DeKuyper Pucker Sour Apple, and White Cranberry Juice - $11.00 
*Storybook Dining - Evil to the Core* - Patrón Silver Tequila, Habanero, Blackberry, Orange Juice - $12.00 
*Storybook Dining - The Smoking Mirror* - Johnnie Walker Black, Wildberry, Lime, Rosemary Smoke - $12.00 


*

Kids Menu:




Storybook Dining - Entrées (Choose one (1) Entrée)* - Royal Prime Rib Roast (Roasted Potatoes, Broccolini), Vegetarian Steam Bun (Crisp Shiitake, Hoisin, Pickles, and Cilantro), Princess Pasta (Choice of Red Sauce or Cheese Sauce), Grilled Chicken (Roasted Potatoes, Broccolini), Chicken Tenders available upon request -


----------



## sherlockmiles

scrappinginontario said:


> I wrote to Disney yesterday indicating my displeasure in them replacing the PhotoPass Photographers with automatic systems.  I just received the following response:
> 
> _Thank you for contacting Disney Photo Imaging.
> 
> We appreciate the time that you have taken to contact us regarding our new approach to capturing your magical vacation memories.
> 
> Given Guest interest in capturing specific moments during character greetings, we will be enhancing our approach to capturing the picture-perfect memory. This approach will be similar to what you currently experience with our attraction photos.
> 
> Disney PhotoPass Cast Members will continue to support other Disney PhotoPass locations using their creativity in capturing personalized photos for Guests such as yourself.
> 
> Please know that our goal is to continually review and enhance our services to provide new functionality and experiences so that your visits to our parks is always positive.
> 
> If you have any further questions regarding this enhancement, please do not hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Once again, thank you for using Disney Photo Imaging.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Barbara Ann
> Guest Support Team
> Disney Photo Imaging
> Phone: 407-560-430_0
> 
> Basically they're saying 'Too bad, so sad.  This change is taking place whether you like it or not.'
> 
> I read '_Given Guest interest in capturing specific moments during character greetings_' to be that guests will now be responsible for capturing their own special moments rather than the PhotoPass photographers.  Disappointing for sure as I want to be watching my child's enjoyment personally rather than from behind my device!  That was one of the best parts for me what that I was free to fully enjoy my child's interactions with the characters rather than trying to capture the perfect moment myself.   I'm hoping the character handlers will continue to take pictures with our devices to capture group photos since the Photographers will no longer be there.




UUUGGHHH!!!!  What a crap response.  Another Disney decision that REALLY doesn't take into account the user experience.


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> I believe the other priced options are from the old menu.





Iowamomof4 said:


> Within each menu section, near the bottom of the list, there are a list of options after the words "Storybook Dining" (beverages, appetizers, entrees, etc...). THAT is the new menu. All the other stuff on there must be the old menu.


Oh ok that makes sense now!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Interesting article on Disney investing in its parks. 

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...billions-in-theme-parks.html?mtrref=*****.com


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Interesting article on Disney investing in its parks.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...billions-in-theme-parks.html?mtrref=*****.com




I just saw that. Very curious about the RNR "overhaul" listed on that map.


----------



## linzbear

Well, I guess I'm glad my kids don't like meeting characters.  Cameras are just tools to take photos, and if you don't have skill, it might as well not exist.  Ride pictures are entirely different because you aren't looking at the camera and posing, and they also frequently come out terrible (hands in front of faces).


----------



## goofyintoronto

rteetz said:


> This is Prix Fixe so I believe the set price is $55 per person. I have it booked for January.


That's right, $55. Thank you!


----------



## Tigger's ally

SG131 said:


> I’m still a little confused!


me too.  We have it booked for late April.  Guessing I am going to have to cancel as if there is no steak or cedar plank salmon available that takes two of us out.....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> I just saw that. Very curious about the RNR "overhaul" listed on that map.



yeah, saw WDWNT posted a story about this, focusing on Rock N Roller Coaster being rethemed:
https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/rumor-rock-n-roller-coaster-to-be-re-themed-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/

Though there is a thought that NY Times just mixed up that Disneyland Paris is retheming theirs.   That map also seems to alot more land for the Star Wars hotel than I think is accurate


----------



## rteetz

Two ideas that come to mind for Epcot tomorrow. UK attraction and Brazil finally get announced. At least one of those and maybe something more on future world.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, saw WDWNT posted a story about this, focusing on Rock N Roller Coaster being rethemed:
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/rumor-rock-n-roller-coaster-to-be-re-themed-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> Though there is a thought that NY Times just mixed up that Disneyland Paris is retheming theirs.   That map also seems to alot more land for the Star Wars hotel than I think is accurate


Yeah that #4 plot is the parking expansion.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Two ideas that come to mind for Epcot tomorrow. UK attraction and Brazil finally get announced. At least one of those and maybe something more on future world.



more specific details on Illuminations replacement possibly?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Two ideas that come to mind for Epcot tomorrow. UK attraction and Brazil finally get announced. At least one of those and maybe something more on future world.



yeah, I think those and perhaps the entrance way/"Spine" update

Also maybe the refurb for Spaceship Earth?

and not EPCOT, but wonder if, given the focus on Mickey's Birthday, if we get an opening date for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railroad attraction (man, need an acronym for that - we using MMRR?)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I think those and perhaps the entrance way/"Spine" update
> 
> Also maybe the refurb for Spaceship Earth?
> 
> and not EPCOT, but wonder if, given the focus on Mickey's Birthday, if we get an opening date for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railroad attraction (man, need an acronym for that - we using MMRR?)


There is a MMRR panel on Sunday.


----------



## SG131

Tigger's ally said:


> me too.  We have it booked for late April.  Guessing I am going to have to cancel as if there is no steak or cedar plank salmon available that takes two of us out.....


Honestly, I'm a bit disappointed too.  When I booked I was under the impression they would have prime rib roast.  I see it on the kids menu, but not for adults.  I'm actually tempted to ask if I can substitute cause none of the adult entrees are appealing to me. My reservation is for Dec 16, so no reviews will be out yet.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Two ideas that come to mind for Epcot tomorrow. UK attraction and Brazil finally get announced. At least one of those and maybe something more on future world.





TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I think those and perhaps the entrance way/"Spine" update
> 
> Also maybe the refurb for Spaceship Earth?
> 
> and not EPCOT, but wonder if, given the focus on Mickey's Birthday, if we get an opening date for Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railroad attraction (man, need an acronym for that - we using MMRR?)



Christmas came early for all of us Disney fans!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI for anyone worried about Rock N Roller Coaster being rethemed:

Disney Releases Statement Regarding Rock'N'Rollercoaster Replacement, "NYT Article has incorrect overview graphic for Disney's Hollywood Studios"


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Captain Marvel Touches Down at Disney California Adventure Park in Early 2019


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dina444444 said:


> *News*
> 
> Captain Marvel Touches Down at Disney California Adventure Park in Early 2019



wonder if it will be a Face Character or with her mask on .... some of the friends of Starlord were not exactly Chris Pratt look alikes


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS, VIDEO: New Space Mountain Exit Opens, Speedramps Removed at the Magic Kingdom



Was this a cost to maintain thing or a different reason?


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI for anyone worried about Rock N Roller Coaster being rethemed:
> 
> Disney Releases Statement Regarding Rock'N'Rollercoaster Replacement, "NYT Article has incorrect overview graphic for Disney's Hollywood Studios"



Do you have a link to the statement so people will believe me and stop freaking out?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> Do you have a link to the statement so people will believe me and stop freaking out?



so I saw it from DSNY on twitter and if you look at the NY Time article they have updated the DHS map so that it no longer has shaded or mentioned Rock N Roller Coaster:


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Was this a cost to maintain thing or a different reason?


I would think so.


----------



## ksromack

Regarding the Character meal at Artist Point, any clue what " opportunity for an Evil Queen encounter" means?  Maybe you will meet her?  That confuses me.  Also the menu is not what was first published.  I swore the was a steak option because that is definitely what I was planning on getting.   We won't be there for the opening (we leave Dec 4) so i'm going to have to wait for reviews.


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> Regarding the Character meal at Artist Point, any clue what " opportunity for an Evil Queen encounter" means?  Maybe you will meet her?  That confuses me.  Also the menu is not what was first published.  I swore the was a steak option because that is definitely what I was planning on getting.   We won't be there for the opening (we leave Dec 4) so i'm going to have to wait for reviews.


You will meet her, Snow White, Dopey, and Grumpy.


----------



## mcd2745

scrappinginontario said:


> I wrote to Disney yesterday indicating my displeasure in them replacing the PhotoPass Photographers with automatic systems.  I just received the following response:
> 
> _Thank you for contacting Disney Photo Imaging.
> 
> We appreciate the time that you have taken to contact us regarding our new approach to capturing your magical vacation memories.
> 
> Given Guest interest in capturing specific moments during character greetings, we will be enhancing our approach to capturing the picture-perfect memory. This approach will be similar to what you currently experience with our attraction photos.
> 
> Disney PhotoPass Cast Members will continue to support other Disney PhotoPass locations using their creativity in capturing personalized photos for Guests such as yourself.
> 
> Please know that our goal is to continually review and enhance our services to provide new functionality and experiences so that your visits to our parks is always positive.
> 
> If you have any further questions regarding this enhancement, please do not hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Once again, thank you for using Disney Photo Imaging.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Barbara Ann
> Guest Support Team
> Disney Photo Imaging
> Phone: 407-560-430_0
> 
> Basically they're saying 'Too bad, so sad.  This change is taking place whether you like it or not.'
> 
> I read '_Given Guest interest in capturing specific moments during character greetings_' to be that guests will now be responsible for capturing their own special moments rather than the PhotoPass photographers.  Disappointing for sure as I want to be watching my child's enjoyment personally rather than from behind my device!  That was one of the best parts for me what that I was free to fully enjoy my child's interactions with the characters rather than trying to capture the perfect moment myself.   I'm hoping the character handlers will continue to take pictures with our devices to capture group photos since the Photographers will no longer be there.




I would reply and ask for specifics on how this change is supposed to "enhance" the experience.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ksromack said:


> Regarding the Character meal at Artist Point, any clue what " opportunity for an Evil Queen encounter" means?  Maybe you will meet her?  That confuses me.  Also the menu is not what was first published.  I swore the was a steak option because that is definitely what I was planning on getting.   We won't be there for the opening (we leave Dec 4) so i'm going to have to wait for reviews.





rteetz said:


> You will meet her, Snow White, Dopey, and Grumpy.



The way it is worded, with the term "encounter" makes me wonder if her meeting is not that she comes around to the tables but more a set location, like the Beast at BOG while the other characters come around to the tables

but guess we shall see!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

2019 D23 events 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...nced-in-celebration-of-d23s-10th-anniversary/


----------



## scrappinginontario

Please forgive me if this is a duplicate but I don't remember seeing it here:

Disney Skyliner Manufacturer Shows Off Gondola Model at IAAPA


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 2019 D23 events
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...nced-in-celebration-of-d23s-10th-anniversary/


I want to shop Mickey's of Glendale.


----------



## Farro

scrappinginontario said:


> Please forgive me if this is a duplicate but I don't remember seeing it here:
> 
> Disney Skyliner Manufacturer Shows Off Gondola Model at IAAPA



ooooo, I like that.


----------



## jade1

scrappinginontario said:


> Please forgive me if this is a duplicate but I don't remember seeing it here:
> 
> Disney Skyliner Manufacturer Shows Off Gondola Model at IAAPA



Well there is a light in that model anyway.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 2019 D23 events
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...nced-in-celebration-of-d23s-10th-anniversary/




I am excited about the 70th Anniversary event for The Legend of Sleepy Hollow - especially since it is taking place rather close to where I live!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> Please forgive me if this is a duplicate but I don't remember seeing it here:
> 
> Disney Skyliner Manufacturer Shows Off Gondola Model at IAAPA



just to be clear - there is nothing saying that is definitely the model Disney is using - it might be and seems similar to what has been seen on site ... but just don't want people to lock into it as all the specifics being definitely what Disney will have


----------



## writerguyfl

ksromack said:


> Regarding the Character meal at Artist Point, any clue what " opportunity for an Evil Queen encounter" means?  Maybe you will meet her?  That confuses me.  Also the menu is not what was first published.  I swore the was a steak option because that is definitely what I was planning on getting.   We won't be there for the opening (we leave Dec 4) so i'm going to have to wait for reviews.





rteetz said:


> You will meet her, Snow White, Dopey, and Grumpy.





TheMaxRebo said:


> The way it is worded, with the term "encounter" makes me wonder if her meeting is not that she comes around to the tables but more a set location, like the Beast at BOG while the other characters come around to the tables
> 
> but guess we shall see!



My guess is that it's optional because kids of a certain age would be traumatized if a villain of her stature approached the table during the meal.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney World, Disneyland Restaurants Plan New Year’s Eve Parties


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Fall Foods at Tomorrowland Terrace Landing November 17th


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Brand New Figment Glass Sculpture Lands at Arribas Brothers Locations in Walt Disney World


----------



## MissGina5

The Pho said:


> Space Mountain's exit is open again.   The moving walkway is now gone.


NO!


----------



## Amy11401

scrappinginontario said:


> I wrote to Disney yesterday indicating my displeasure in them replacing the PhotoPass Photographers with automatic systems.  I just received the following response:
> 
> _Thank you for contacting Disney Photo Imaging.
> 
> We appreciate the time that you have taken to contact us regarding our new approach to capturing your magical vacation memories.
> 
> Given Guest interest in capturing specific moments during character greetings, we will be enhancing our approach to capturing the picture-perfect memory. This approach will be similar to what you currently experience with our attraction photos.
> 
> Disney PhotoPass Cast Members will continue to support other Disney PhotoPass locations using their creativity in capturing personalized photos for Guests such as yourself.
> 
> Please know that our goal is to continually review and enhance our services to provide new functionality and experiences so that your visits to our parks is always positive.
> 
> If you have any further questions regarding this enhancement, please do not hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Once again, thank you for using Disney Photo Imaging.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Barbara Ann
> Guest Support Team
> Disney Photo Imaging
> Phone: 407-560-430_0
> 
> Basically they're saying 'Too bad, so sad.  This change is taking place whether you like it or not.'
> 
> I read '_Given Guest interest in capturing specific moments during character greetings_' to be that guests will now be responsible for capturing their own special moments rather than the PhotoPass photographers.  Disappointing for sure as I want to be watching my child's enjoyment personally rather than from behind my device!  That was one of the best parts for me what that I was free to fully enjoy my child's interactions with the characters rather than trying to capture the perfect moment myself.   I'm hoping the character handlers will continue to take pictures with our devices to capture group photos since the Photographers will no longer be there.


That is an unfortunate response that you received.  I wonder when they state that people want specific photo opportunities if that means too many people were asking for specific poses etc with the characters.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

ksromack said:


> Regarding the Character meal at Artist Point, any clue what " opportunity for an Evil Queen encounter" means?  Maybe you will meet her?  That confuses me.  Also the menu is not what was first published.  I swore the was a steak option because that is definitely what I was planning on getting.   We won't be there for the opening (we leave Dec 4) so i'm going to have to wait for reviews.





TheMaxRebo said:


> The way it is worded, with the term "encounter" makes me wonder if her meeting is not that she comes around to the tables but more a set location, like the Beast at BOG while the other characters come around to the tables
> 
> but guess we shall see!





writerguyfl said:


> My guess is that it's optional because kids of a certain age would be traumatized if a villain of her stature approached the table during the meal.



The DIS will be there the first night of Storybook Dining, so we'll have a review for you guys!


----------



## Ambehnke

I sent an email about the photopass... my first time complaining to WDW although it has been building up with all of the recent price increases and experience decreases. I got the same canned response as others. It really ticked me off because I put a lot of time and thought into every word I wrote to try to make the amount of disappointment come across well. I replied back to the canned response more angered and not as kind. I’m not giving up that easily. It seems a lot of people are making a stink on this one... hopefully the bean counters change their tune. I will most definitely never pay for memory maker again if a machine is taking my pictures.


----------



## SG131

WebmasterJackie said:


> The DIS will be there the first night of Storybook Dining, so we'll have a review for you guys!


Then I will see the dis there! I have a feeling there will be a lot of bloggers around. I usually would wait to see reviews, but the 16th is the last day of my trip and the dwarfs plus evil queen, I couldn’t pass that up!


----------



## Capang

Ambehnke said:


> I sent an email about the photopass... my first time complaining to WDW although it has been building up with all of the recent price increases and experience decreases. I got the same canned response as others. It really ticked me off because I put a lot of time and thought into every word I wrote to try to make the amount of disappointment come across well. I replied back to the canned response more angered and not as kind. I’m not giving up that easily. It seems a lot of people are making a stink on this one... hopefully the bean counters change their tune. I will most definitely never pay for memory maker again if a machine is taking my pictures.


I wouldn’t be discouraged by the canned response. Could you imagine answering each email sent in about this? But they are taking note of the amount of responses they get for sure. Whether or not that changes things only time will tell.


----------



## rteetz

From the New York Times


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Downtown Disney to reopen second Starbucks location

https://***********.com/2018/11/bre...cation-at-disneyland-resorts-downtown-disney/


----------



## Franrose

SG131 said:


> Honestly, I'm a bit disappointed too.  When I booked I was under the impression they would have prime rib roast.  I see it on the kids menu, but not for adults.  I'm actually tempted to ask if I can substitute cause none of the adult entrees are appealing to me. My reservation is for Dec 16, so no reviews will be out yet.



I'm seeing 

*Royal Prime Rib Roast*
Horseradish Mashed Potato, Hay-smoked Carrots, Popover, Jus



Crossing fingers!


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> From the New York Times
> 
> View attachment 365715


This looks amazing!




Franrose said:


> I'm seeing
> 
> *Royal Prime Rib Roast*
> Horseradish Mashed Potato, Hay-smoked Carrots, Popover, Jus
> Crossing fingers!


You are right.  When I go directly to WDW website and click on menu, I am seeing Prime Rib as well.  Whew!


----------



## scrappinginontario

What is the rumoured/anticipated end date of Illuminations?


----------



## BigRed98

scrappinginontario said:


> What is the rumoured/anticipated end date of Illuminations?



September 30th is the last show. October 1st the new show will begin.


----------



## Ambehnke

BigRed98 said:


> September 30th is the last show. October 1st the new show will begin.


I didn’t realize it was that soon! For our Jan trip we were just going to skip Epcot evening entertainment to do Hoop De Doo and MK DAH on our Epcot days since we’ve seen illuminations several times and it isn’t our favorite. We may have to rearrange plans now to fit the new one in depending on reviews and seeing as we LOVE Figment and I’ve heard he’s part of it.


----------



## JK World

Ambehnke said:


> I didn’t realize it was that soon! For our Jan trip we were just going to skip Epcot evening entertainment to do Hoop De Doo and MK DAH on our Epcot days since we’ve seen illuminations several times and it isn’t our favorite. We may have to rearrange plans now to fit the new one in depending on reviews and seeing as we LOVE Figment and I’ve heard he’s part of it.


Is your trip Jan 2019 or 2020? The new show won't start until Oct 1 2019.


----------



## Ambehnke

JK World said:


> Is your trip Jan 2019 or 2020? The new show won't start until Oct 1 2019.


Ok that makes more sense!!! I thought that was very soon! Our trip is Jan 2019! Good now I don’t have to cancel HDD!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*BREAKING NEWS
*
LIVE COVERAGE: Exciting Details on New Experiences Coming to Disney Parks Announced at D23's Destination D Mickey Mouse Fan Celebration!
*
Update on Illuminations Replacement in EPCOT:
*
_"BREAKING:_ Bob just shared an exciting update on a new spectacular planned to open at Epcot in 2020 as part of the multi-year transformation of the park!...The new nighttime spectacular will celebrate how Disney music inspires people around the world, and will feature massive floating set pieces, custom-built LED panels, choreographed moving fountains, lights, pyrotechnics and lasers...MORE: Before that new show debuts, there will be a limited-time experience Epcot fans will love, called “Epcot Forever,” which will debut in fall 2019 and will feature classic Epcot tunes."

*Update/New Experiences Coming to the France Pavilion:*

"Also at Epcot, Bob just revealed that the Ratatouille experience coming to the France pavilion will be called Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure...And coming soon to the France pavilion at World Showcase: In addition to “Impressions de France,” : a brand new “Beauty and the Beast” sing-along created by Don Hahn, producer of the animated and live-action “Beauty and the Beast” films, is set to debut."

*Hollywood Studios NEW Nighttime Spectacular Coming:*

"Bob just unveiled news of an all-new cinematic nighttime experience, “Wonderful World of Animation,” which will debut at Disney’s Hollywood Studios in May 2019, as part of the park’s 30th anniversary celebration. The show will use state-of-the-art projection technology to take guests on a magical journey through more than 90 years of Disney animation, all beginning with Mickey himself."

*Mickey's Soundsational Parade to return to Disneyland:
*
"And for the Disneyland Resort fans, he also shared that the beloved Mickey’s Soundsational Parade is set to return to Disneyland park in January 2019!"

*Update on New Disney Deluxe Resort Coming to the Bay Lake Area:*

"During his presentation, Chapek unveiled details about Reflections – A Disney Lakeside Lodge, a deluxe, nature-inspired resort coming to Orlando that will feature more than 900 hotel rooms and proposed Disney Vacation Club villas."

*Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge News:
*
_"BREAKING:_ Disney Parks, Experiences and Consumer Products Chairman Bob Chapek just revealed the names of the two signature attractions set for _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge when it opens at the Disneyland Resort next summer and at the Walt Disney World Resort in fall 2019...Guests can take the controls in one of three unique and critical roles aboard Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run. And on _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance, guests can join an epic battle between the First Order and the Resistance – including a face-off with Kylo Ren himself!"






"He also shared a new look at the _Star Wars_ resort that’s currently in development for the Walt Disney World Resort."


----------



## Ambehnke

So do we think they decided to go with a BatB sing along instead of Poppins in UK? Do you think this means BatB is out at DHS? 

And of course Disneyland gets another parade while we’re still waiting for a MSEP replacement at MK lol.


----------



## dina444444

Ambehnke said:


> So do we think they decided to go with a BatB sing along instead of Poppins in UK? Do you think this means BatB is out at DHS?
> 
> And of course Disneyland gets another parade while we’re still waiting for a MSEP replacement at MK lol.


We aren't getting a new parade really, it's the long awaited return of a fan favorite that was in dire need of a rehab.


----------



## Ambehnke

dina444444 said:


> We aren't getting a new parade really, it's the long awaited return of a fan favorite that was in dire need of a rehab.


I know I’m being bitter lol. Feels like Disneyland never has a shortage of parades.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Ambehnke said:


> So do we think they decided to go with a BatB sing along instead of Poppins in UK? Do you think this means BatB is out at DHS?
> 
> And of course Disneyland gets another parade while we’re still waiting for a MSEP replacement at MK lol.


I never want the MSEP Parade to return to WDW for one reason...WDW didn't take care of it.

In terms of the BatB sing along...It's still too early to tell at the point about the future of the show at DHS and the UK attraction.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Been posting in the Separate Destination D thread and @AMusicLifeForMe has a lot of the details above but here are a few images shared so far

From temporary show at EPCOT that will feature classic EPCOT music before new HUGE show coming later



Star Wars Hotel - will be more like a cruise experience than hotel stay with all guests starting at same time.  Will make it feel like you are “docking” at the hotel




Wonderful World of Animation nighttime show to start at DHS in May


New movie in Canada pavilion and New BatB sing along in France pavilion



Mickey next to a Skyliner cabin - attendees will get to go closer later


----------



## Farro

That Skyliner Cabin is awesome!!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Been posting in the Separate Destination D thread and @AMusicLifeForMe has a lot of the details above but here are a few images shared so far
> 
> From temporary show at EPCOT that will feature classic EPCOT music before new HUGE show coming later
> View attachment 365803
> 
> 
> Star Wars Hotel - will be more like a cruise experience than hotel stay with all guests starting at same time.  Will make it feel like you are “docking” at the hotel
> View attachment 365804
> View attachment 365805
> View attachment 365806
> 
> Wonderful World of Animation nighttime show to start at DHS in May
> View attachment 365807
> 
> New Canada Show and New BatB sing along in Canada pavilion
> View attachment 365808
> 
> 
> Mickey next to a Skyliner cabin - attendees will get to go closer later
> View attachment 365809


Are you sure the BatB sing along is coming to Canada? Based on the DPB article, it sounds like it is in addition to Impressions de France in the France Pavilion.


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Are you sure the BatB sing along is coming to Canada? Based on the DPB article, it sounds like it is in addition to Impressions de France in the France Pavilion.


I understood it as it will split time in France’s theatre with impressions.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Are you sure the BatB sing along is coming to Canada? Based on the DPB article, it sounds like it is in addition to Impressions de France in the France Pavilion.



My bad - yes two separate thing BatB to france, new movie to Canada (fixed/clarifies my above post)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> My bad - yes two separate thing BatB to france, new movie to Canada


Interesting. They didn't say anything about a new Canada film in the live update article. I really like the current movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Interesting. They didn't say anything about a new Canada film in the live update article. I really like the current movie.



Saw it on Twitter by WDWNT and Facebook by Big Fat Panda


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
John Williams Creating New and Original Star Wars Themes Exclusively for Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge!


----------



## rteetz

Apologies for lack of updates. Northern WI is not a good place for internet connections.


----------



## BigRed98

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> John Williams Creating New and Original Star Wars Themes Exclusively for Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge!



Really love this new score, ties in really well with Galaxy Edge!


----------



## jlundeen

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> John Williams Creating New and Original Star Wars Themes Exclusively for Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge!


This man is truly a genius...  Listening to the music, I heard bad-guy dark themes, good-guy lighter themes, anxious parts, celebratory parts...  what a creative mind!!!


----------



## Sweettears

From the looks of the promotional picture it looks like the new DHS show will take the place of fantasmic


----------



## ShyMiss

Sweettears said:


> From the looks of the promotional picture it looks like the new DHS show will take the place of fantasmic


gasp! Just NOOOO!!!!


----------



## The Pho

jlundeen said:


> This man is truly a genius...  Listening to the music, I heard bad-guy dark themes, good-guy lighter themes, anxious parts, celebratory parts...  what a creative mind!!!


He's awesome.  He's the soul of Star Wars, I can't wait to hear what else he's made for the land.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sweettears said:


> From the looks of the promotional picture it looks like the new DHS show will take the place of fantasmic




The Chinese Theater is clearly in the picture.


----------



## Sweettears

ShyMiss said:


> gasp! Just NOOOO!!!!


Not starting a rumor and have no information. However Mickey on top of a mountain and where else would they put it.


----------



## Capang

ETA nevermind...


----------



## Sweettears

SaintsManiac said:


> The Chinese Theater is clearly in the picture.


I agree but that is their symbol of the park. At least since the hat is gone. (RIP )


----------



## wareagle57

Sweettears said:


> I agree but that is their symbol of the park. At least since the hat is gone. (RIP )



It's the same type of concept art they showed for Jingle Bell Jingle Jam and the Star Wars fireworks. Those will be projections and they won't actually look like that. This is definitely in front of the Chinese Theater.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sweettears said:


> From the looks of the promotional picture it looks like the new DHS show will take the place of fantasmic


  Can’t agree with you in this one as the Chinese Theatre is clearly in the bottom of the picture.  You may wish to adjust your original comment before a nasty Rumor gets started.


----------



## Sweettears

scrappinginontario said:


> Can’t agree with you in this one as the Chinese Theatre is clearly in the bottom of the picture.  You may wish to adjust your original comment before a nasty Rumor gets started.


I already said I’m not trying to start a rumor. It’s called speculation based upon what I am seeing. It’s common practice to attach a logo identifying the entity to any promotional material. Don’t take it so seriously.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Sweettears said:


> I agree but that is their symbol of the park. At least since the hat is gone. (RIP )


Actually...The symbol of the park is technically Tower of Terror.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*Video
*
Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance Coming to Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge!


----------



## umichigan10

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Actually...The symbol of the park is technically Tower of Terror.


The real symbol of the park is a question mark, because nobody really knows what it’ll be year to year


----------



## Sweettears

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Actually...The symbol of the park is technically Tower of Terror.


Never seen that


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

umichigan10 said:


> The real symbol of the park is a question mark, because nobody really knows what it’ll be year to year


Well, the "current" symbol of the park is Tower of Terror. I don't think they can make the Chinese Theater the symbol due to copyright reasons.



Sweettears said:


> Never seen that


On all of the "year" merchandise, Tower of Terror is the symbol of the park.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NEWS

Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway to open in Fall 2019

(Really seems like they are pushing Fall to be the time to go for new thing per- Star wars) - not much for summer


----------



## afan

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, the "current" symbol of the park is Tower of Terror. I don't think they can make the Chinese Theater the symbol due to copyright reasons.
> 
> 
> On all of the "year" merchandise, Tower of Terror is the symbol of the park.



Bought am xmas ornament last week with the 4 park icons in a glass mickey head, it has ToT.  I think it went from the earful tower to ToT when they took earful down.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

afan said:


> Bought am xmas ornament last week with the 4 park icons in a glass mickey head, it has ToT.  I think it went from the earful tower to ToT when they took earful down.


I bought that same ornament last week also.  I believe you are right as well.


----------



## Sweettears

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, the "current" symbol of the park is Tower of Terror. I don't think they can make the Chinese Theater the symbol due to copyright reasons.
> 
> 
> On all of the "year" merchandise, Tower of Terror is the symbol of the park.


Not worth an argument but with the Theater surrounded by construction walls on and off it is a tough case for using it as the current symbol. Before the hat the theater was the icon. I could be wrong but I believe the copyright issues were more rumor than truth.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sweettears said:


> Not worth an argument but with the Theater surrounded by construction walls on and off it is a tough case for using it as the current symbol. Before the hat the theater was the icon. I could be wrong but I believe the copyright issues were more rumor than truth.



I thought before the hat it was the Earful Tower that was the Icon


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I thought before the hat it was the Earful Tower that was the Icon


Comes and goes. I was simply making an observation with a bit of wondering. No intent to open a discussion on the historical aspects of the MGM/HS icon.  We know that the park hasn’t had a true identity for some time now and until the make their anticipated announcement of name change/ reimagination nobody really knows where they are headed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS
> 
> Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway to open in Fall 2019
> 
> (Really seems like they are pushing Fall to be the time to go for new thing per- Star wars) - not much for summer
> 
> View attachment 365849
> View attachment 365850





So glad we booked for Thanksgiving next year. I cannot wait!


----------



## DISnewjersey

It's exciting how much is being renovated or added to WDW nowadays. Thank you Universal. Competition is good for the consumer.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Mickey-themed Fireworks Coming to Disneyland January 18, 2019!


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> Been posting in the Separate Destination D thread and @AMusicLifeForMe has a lot of the details above but here are a few images shared so far
> 
> From temporary show at EPCOT that will feature classic EPCOT music before new HUGE show coming later
> View attachment 365803
> 
> 
> Star Wars Hotel - will be more like a cruise experience than hotel stay with all guests starting at same time.  Will make it feel like you are “docking” at the hotel
> View attachment 365804
> View attachment 365805
> View attachment 365806
> 
> Wonderful World of Animation nighttime show to start at DHS in May
> View attachment 365807
> 
> New movie in Canada pavilion and New BatB sing along in France pavilion
> View attachment 365808
> 
> 
> Mickey next to a Skyliner cabin - attendees will get to go closer later
> View attachment 365809


It’s like they had a good concept for an Epcot show with the temporary one, and then had to shove IP in for good measure with the replacement


----------



## Sweettears

umichigan10 said:


> It’s like they had a good concept for an Epcot show with the temporary one, and then had to shove IP in for good measure with the replacement


Sounds familiar doesn’t it?


----------



## BigRed98

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *Video
> *
> Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance Coming to Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge!



This attraction looks very impressive. I’m loving all the videos and ride concept art we’re getting.


----------



## jade1

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> including a face-off with Kylo Ren himself!"



Wonder if he will be wearing that "ridiculous mask" or leave it off like Rian Johnson demanded in TLJ.


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> NEWS
> 
> Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway to open in Fall 2019
> 
> (Really seems like they are pushing Fall to be the time to go for new thing per- Star wars) - not much for summer
> 
> View attachment 365849
> View attachment 365850



I know originally MMRR was supposed to open up ahead of Galaxy's Edge, but I wonder if now they are shifting towards trying to open them at the same time, or if they are both just opening later than expected and one will be early fall and the other late fall. I can't imagine opening them both on the same day would do much to relieve stress from GE, but it would certainly be interesting.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I know originally MMRR was supposed to open up ahead of Galaxy's Edge, but I wonder if now they are shifting towards trying to open them at the same time, or if they are both just opening later than expected and one will be early fall and the other late fall. I can't imagine opening them both on the same day would do much to relieve stress from GE, but it would certainly be interesting.


MMRR should be soft open August-September so before SWGE but not much.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

And bye bye illuminations. Replaced by even more Disney music which we don’t need. 

Illuminations was special because it basically kept Disney music of it and made the world the showcase

I don’t need or want to hear Disney music in a bunch of different languages to show the world aspect.


----------



## hakepb

> *Update on New Disney Deluxe Resort Coming to the Bay Lake Area:*
> 
> "During his presentation, Chapek unveiled details about Reflections – A Disney Lakeside Lodge, a deluxe, nature-inspired resort coming to Orlandothat will feature more than 900 hotel rooms andproposed Disney Vacation Club villas."


Reflections .DLL
Is it just the IT guy in me that thinks of the infamous blue screen of death when I see DLL?


----------



## umichigan10

jade1 said:


> Wonder if he will be wearing that "ridiculous mask" or leave it off like Rian Johnson demanded in TLJ.


Or will it be a Nicholas cage style face off?


----------



## Pete M

> "During his presentation, Chapek unveiled details about Reflections – A Disney Lakeside Lodge, a deluxe, nature-inspired resort coming to Orlando that will feature more than 900 hotel rooms and proposed Disney Vacation Club villas."



gag.  I mean, _maximum _gag.  it was already the trifecta of heartbreak [bulldozing the past (inevitable but still sucks), ruining the present (the tranquility and remoteness of the Fort), and stealing my hope for the future (changing the previous design) but now they're just shoveling salt in the wound.  thanks management.  just for that, I'm buying less popcorn next week.


----------



## TomServo27

TheMaxRebo said:


> I thought before the hat it was the Earful Tower that was the Icon


It was pretty sure Chinese theater was never the icon.


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> Apologies for lack of updates. Northern WI is not a good place for internet connections.


Are you on a hunting trip "up north"?


----------



## rteetz

shoreward said:


> Are you on a hunting trip "up north"?


Possibly...


----------



## crazy4wdw

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, the "current" symbol of the park is Tower of Terror. I don't think they can make the Chinese Theater the symbol due to copyright reasons.



Maybe the Death Star will be the symbol of the park once Star Wars Galaxy's Edge opens?


----------



## soniam

Sweettears said:


> From the looks of the promotional picture it looks like the new DHS show will take the place of fantasmic



They said it was projection on the Chinese Theater at the presentation. So it's a replacement for those shows, not F!.


----------



## soniam

The hub was at capacity tonight at 8:45pm. They announced that people needed to stay put. HEA was at 9pm. DH and DS were at the park today. I went over for lunch, and it looked pretty crowded. I guess combo of holiday weekend and first day in 2 or 3 days without a party made for a crowded day.


----------



## SG131

soniam said:


> They said it was projection on the Chinese Theater at the presentation. So it's a replacement for those shows, not F!.


Kind of makes sense if they replace the current Star Wars night time show if their goal is to keep Star Wars mostly in galaxy’s edge when it opens.


----------



## rteetz

I have a comprehensive post with all the news, images, and video from today on the D23 Destination D thread.


----------



## rteetz

I believe most major news items have been updated in various threads. Further discussion of those items should take place there. Some pieces haven't been updated but I will get to that soon.


----------



## intertile

Anyone else notice that at the end of the ride video for the rise of the resistance it says fall 2019 for wdw, not late fall...


----------



## soniam

intertile said:


> Anyone else notice that at the end of the ride video for the rise of the resistance it says fall 2019 for wdw, not late fall...



I wouldn’t read much into that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy 90th Birthday to Mickey and Minnie Mouse who both continue to exhibit Walt’s sense of optimism and “can do” spirit

Minnie: “And I'll know he's the one when he makes me laugh."

Mickey: “Gosh, Minnie, you've always been a princess to me."

credit to Kevin and Jody who created the image


----------



## tlmadden73

wareagle57 said:


> I know originally MMRR was supposed to open up ahead of Galaxy's Edge, but I wonder if now they are shifting towards trying to open them at the same time, or if they are both just opening later than expected and one will be early fall and the other late fall. I can't imagine opening them both on the same day would do much to relieve stress from GE, but it would certainly be interesting.


All we really want to know is EXACT dates .. "early fall, fall, or late fall" doesn't really tell us anything. 

We all know that these new attractions and land will open sometime between September and December. But the way that Disney vacations need to be planned nowadays, we almost need to know exact dates sometime soon. 

I have a vacation planned for mid-October 2019 .. but I would definitely shift that if I would miss the opening of MRRW or the Skyliner. (I figure I will miss the SWGE opening no matter what).


----------



## siren0119

tlmadden73 said:


> All we really want to know is EXACT dates .. "early fall, fall, or late fall" doesn't really tell us anything.
> 
> We all know that these new attractions and land will open sometime between September and December. But the way that Disney vacations need to be planned nowadays, we almost need to know exact dates sometime soon.
> 
> I have a vacation planned for mid-October 2019 .. but I would definitely shift that if I would miss the opening of MRRW or the Skyliner. (I figure I will miss the SWGE opening no matter what).



As nice as that sounds, with huge construction projects they really can't nail down exact dates until they're 75-85% complete. Too many variables and not all of them in Disney's control (unless they build the weather dome LOL). Disney got in a lot of hot water when they sent out early commit dates on ROL and then missed the mark by almost a year, so I don't foresee them making that mistake ever again.


----------



## tlmadden73

DISnewjersey said:


> It's exciting how much is being renovated or added to WDW nowadays. Thank you Universal. Competition is good for the consumer.


My last trip was in March 2017.
When I went just last week there were two new lands and four (net-new) attractions to experience that weren't there just 18 months prior. (Toy Story Land and Pandora). Plus the redone "Grand Avenue" at DHS (which looks nice). There were some new night shows as well (that we just couldn't experience this time (small kids)).

If I go in 11 months (which is the plan) there will probably be another attractions (Mickey's Railway), another transporation system, a new night show at Epcot, as well as some new experiences (like Disney Junior dance party and the Lightning McQueen thing).

It's an exciting time.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Festival of the Holidays merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/epcot-international-festival-of-the-holidays-merchandise/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wolfgang Puck Bar and Grill menu

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/wol...look-at-wolfgang-puck-bar-and-grill-menus.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Also, walls down around Wolfgang Puck Bar and Grill:


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Also, walls down around Wolfgang Puck Bar and Grill:
> 
> View attachment 366191


Looks good! Menu isn’t bad but not really a stand out. I’ll wait for reviews.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Looks good! Menu isn’t bad but not really a stand out. I’ll wait for reviews.



yeah, my feelings exactly - a lot of Italian inspired things that just seem similar to what you can get other places.  Some of the burgers and stuff sound ok - agree, wait and see


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Full list for Mickey and Minnie’s Surprise Celebration starting in January!

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-coming-to-the-magic-kingdom-january-2019.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Full list for Mickey and Minnie’s Surprise Celebration starting in January!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-coming-to-the-magic-kingdom-january-2019.htm




Looks like some fun stuff - any idea of end date?  Is this for the whole year or only a short period of time?

Always a fan of when characters meet together:
"Mickey and Minnie will greet guests together inside Town Square Theater, wearing all-new, colorful outfits for their special celebration." 

Any word if Pluto is replacing someone already there or is this in addition to the 4 characters there:
"Mickey’s beloved dog, Pluto, will meet guests under the big top at Pete’s Silly Sideshow in Storybook Circus."


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Details on the Disney Cruise Line Mickey Mouse Celebration 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...CMP=SOC-43423DCLSurprisePartyatSeaTwitter1244


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like some fun stuff - any idea of end date?  Is this for the whole year or only a short period of time?
> 
> Always a fan of when characters meet together:
> "Mickey and Minnie will greet guests together inside Town Square Theater, wearing all-new, colorful outfits for their special celebration."
> 
> Any word if Pluto is replacing someone already there or is this in addition to the 4 characters there:
> "Mickey’s beloved dog, Pluto, will meet guests under the big top at Pete’s Silly Sideshow in Storybook Circus."


I don’t think Pluto meets back there already. I thought he was in Town Sqaure. I’ll check on dates.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like some fun stuff - any idea of end date?  Is this for the whole year or only a short period of time?
> 
> Always a fan of when characters meet together:
> "Mickey and Minnie will greet guests together inside Town Square Theater, wearing all-new, colorful outfits for their special celebration."
> 
> Any word if Pluto is replacing someone already there or is this in addition to the 4 characters there:
> "Mickey’s beloved dog, Pluto, will meet guests under the big top at Pete’s Silly Sideshow in Storybook Circus."


Looks like Sept. 30th is the end date.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don’t think Pluto meets back there already. I thought he was in Town Sqaure. I’ll check on dates.



no, I meant doesn't "Pete’s Silly Sideshow in Storybook Circus" already feature Donald, Goofy, Daisy, and Minnie?  So is Pluto replacing one of those - or will there now be 5 characters meeting there?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Looks like Sept. 30th is the end date.



oh cool - so will be going on when we are there next August for the DIS event ... should try to get a big group pictures with Minnie and Mickey


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> no, I meant doesn't "Pete’s Silly Sideshow in Storybook Circus" already feature Donald, Goofy, Daisy, and Minnie?  So is Pluto replacing one of those - or will there now be 5 characters meeting there?


Well if Minnie moves with Mickey than he could just be filling her spot.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hollywood Studios is getting a new logo debuting in January!

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...udios-to-mark-its-30th-year-with-new-logo.htm


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Full list for Mickey and Minnie’s Surprise Celebration starting in January!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-coming-to-the-magic-kingdom-january-2019.htm



So do we get a photo pass photographer for the Mickey/Minnie M&G, or a box taking pics?  Can't recall the list of 9 locations for the latter.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hollywood Studios is getting a new logo debuting in January!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...udios-to-mark-its-30th-year-with-new-logo.htm



I think the good news here is it seems like Disney decided not to change the name of the park. I think the name remains perfectly fine and most of the rumored replacements were not as good anyways - so glad to see they made this decision.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> So do we get a photo pass photographer for the Mickey/Minnie M&G, or a box taking pics?  Can't recall the list of 9 locations for the latter.


Box...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney extends the #ShareYourEars campaign 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ember-27/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1115181121180050C


----------



## amalone1013

I was so excited about the cruise article, because we're doing a family cruise next summer with my husband's family. Except we're booked on the Dream. Sad face.


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Full list for Mickey and Minnie’s Surprise Celebration starting in January!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-coming-to-the-magic-kingdom-january-2019.htm



Will we have an actual photographer?


----------



## rteetz

Candlelady said:


> Will we have an actual photographer?


Not for Mickey I don’t think.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hollywood Studios is getting a new logo debuting in January!
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...udios-to-mark-its-30th-year-with-new-logo.htm


I'm confused. The new logo is the picture on the link? With the Incredibles? I think I've missed something obvious, but I'm not sure.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney/Fox gets China approval

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/disney-gets-china-approval-fox-acquisition-1162571


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I'm confused. The new logo is the picture on the link? With the Incredibles? I think I've missed something obvious, but I'm not sure.


No, new logo won’t be revealed until January when the Metroville Street starts which is what is pictured.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> No, new logo won’t be revealed until January when the Metroville Street starts which is what is pictured.


Ahhh. Ok. It's already been a rough day here. 
That makes much more sense, thanks.


----------



## rteetz

Wolfgang Puck Bar and Grill is in soft opening


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

https://micechat.com/211066-disneyl...orld-of-color-testing-and-matterhorn-returns/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
First look inside Wolfgang Pucks Bar and Grill

http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/photo...uck-bar-and-grill-now-open-at-disney-springs/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> First look inside Wolfgang Pucks Bar and Grill
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/photo...uck-bar-and-grill-now-open-at-disney-springs/



It has the look of a place that either a) is trying to be everything to everyone or b) doesn't know what it is - as it has the gelato area and outside seating and then the bar area, but then some elements look fancier and have what looks like a private dining area, etc.

Will be interesting to see how it does


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Starbucks tumbler at Animal Kingdom 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/photos-new-starbucks-mug-debuts-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Details on the Disney Cruise Line Mickey Mouse Celebration
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...CMP=SOC-43423DCLSurprisePartyatSeaTwitter1244




Don't like it. I'm going to assume it will be held on a sea day. It's already way too crowded on deck during those days. This will only make things worse. Deck parties usually mean closing the pools and Aquaduck...which is the last thing you want them to do.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Looks like Sept. 30th is the end date.




Thank you SO much for this info. I'm going to book a FP for it for March.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Jerrod Maruyama Vinylmation series

http://vinylmationworld.com/VMworld...-of-cute-series-2-by-jerrod-maruyama-released


----------



## Spotpkt

TheMaxRebo said:


> It has the look of a place that either a) is trying to be everything to everyone or b) doesn't know what it is - as it has the gelato area and outside seating and then the bar area, but then some elements look fancier and have what looks like a private dining area, etc.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how it does



It has me beaming inside.  

I think they were aiming for 'farmhouse chic', but missed the mark.  The roofline, with the high center and buttressed sides, screams barn. The natural materials and wooden beams (too many...) as well.

The menu looks a lot like standard fare at any mid-level eatery.  In my opinion, the whole setup would work better with a farm-to-market vibe.  Time will tell if it is successful.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mcd2745 said:


> Don't like it. I'm going to assume it will be held on a sea day. It's already way too crowded on deck during those days. This will only make things worse. Deck parties usually mean closing the pools and Aquaduck...which is the last thing you want them to do.


 Very valid points!!  I find the pools are already closed more than I would like when I’m paying so much for a vacation.  Last year on our Port day we planned to enjoy the pool in the morning when some were off the ship and were disappointed when it didn’t open until noon.  Closing the pools on a sea day would be disappointing if that is what happens.  

@mcd2745, do you know how long it takes them to close the pools for a deck party?


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> Box...


The Box you say...





*Lotso:* Take him *to the Box*...
........
*Buzz: *Sir, yes Sir...Prisoners sleep in their cells. Any prisoner caught outside their cells spends the night* in the box*. Roll call at dusk and dawn. Any prisoner misses roll call spends the night* in the box*. Prisoners do not speak unless spoken to. Any prisoner who talks back spends the night... 
*Jessie:* ...*In the box*. We get it!


----------



## HuskieJohn

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Is this referring to the new Cirque show at Disney Springs?



Yes

I knew the show should be open by our trip but being there for opening week will be fun.


----------



## mcd2745

scrappinginontario said:


> Very valid points!!  I find the pools are already closed more than I would like when I’m paying so much for a vacation.  Last year on our Port day we planned to enjoy the pool in the morning when some were off the ship and were disappointed when it didn’t open until noon.  Closing the pools on a sea day would be disappointing if that is what happens.
> 
> @mcd2745, do you know how long it takes them to close the pools for a deck party?



I agree the pools are closed too much to begin with. It's a big pet peeve of mine. Pools (be it on the DCL ships or at the WDW resorts) should generally be open 24/7, closing only briefly for cleaning/maintenance during the overnight hours.

I've never really taken notice how early they close for parties. When they close them for the sail-away party...I guess it's usually a little before the muster drill. When it's done for the pirate party, we're usually at the show or getting ready for dinner so never noticed the time. The pools will probably close about 2 hours before this deck party is scheduled to start.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Record-Breaking Crowds Expected at Orlando International Airport over Thanksgiving Holiday


----------



## Tigger's ally

SouthFayetteFan said:


> The Box you say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lotso:* Take him *to the Box*...
> ........
> *Buzz: *Sir, yes Sir...Prisoners sleep in their cells. Any prisoner caught outside their cells spends the night* in the box*. Roll call at dusk and dawn. Any prisoner misses roll call spends the night* in the box*. Prisoners do not speak unless spoken to. Any prisoner who talks back spends the night...
> *Jessie:* ...*In the box*. We get it!



Um, I don't think them were Lincoln Logs...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Box...


Skip. Hope I’m pleasantly surprised by what a genius that box becomes with machine learning, but my hopes aren’t high.


----------



## ksromack

rteetz said:


> Looks like Sept. 30th is the end date.


Yay!  We can try for our May trip and out Sept trip



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Starbucks tumbler at Animal Kingdom
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/photos-new-starbucks-mug-debuts-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


This has my dd all over it......making mental note to stock up on Starbuck's gcs.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Record-Breaking Crowds Expected at Orlando International Airport over Thanksgiving Holiday


Egads.  We land at 0800 on monday after thanksgiving.  On the plus side (maybe) we'll be Ubering to the dark side for 2 nights thus eliminating the need for DME..........


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Wreck it Ralph Magicband 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...mited-edition-2500-magicband-appears-on-ebay/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Wreck it Ralph Magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...mited-edition-2500-magicband-appears-on-ebay/



is $39.99 the new going rate for a limited edition MB?  Or have they increased?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> is $39.99 the new going rate for a limited edition MB?  Or have they increased?


They increased back with all the other increases.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Fantasy Adds New Bvlgari Boutique


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Build-A-Bear Introduces Limited Edition Mickey Mouse 90th Anniversary Plushes


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Sarah Silverman Of “Ralph Breaks The Internet” Recieves Star On The Hollywood Walk Of Fame


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Candy Guide to 2018 Holidays at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wolfgang Puck Bar & Grill is Now Open at Disney Springs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

first snow of the season at Disneyland Paris .... do you want to build a Snowman?


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> first snow of the season at Disneyland Paris .... do you want to build a Snowman?
> 
> View attachment 366272


It certainly looks Christmasy!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Starbucks Ceramic Tumbler Makes Debut at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Even More New Expedition Everest Merchandise Collection at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Stephen Twining from Twinings of London Returns to Epcot this Thanksgiving Weekend


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Amazon currently has the highest bid for the 22 regional sports networks from Fox/Disney

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/20/ama...tworks-including-yes-network-sources-say.html


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting story ...
> 
> Amazon bids for 22 regional sports networks Walt Disney must divest in Fox deal; Amazon, Blackstone also join Yankees with bids for YES Network; 2nd round bids expected before year-end - sources
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/20/ama...tworks-including-yes-network-sources-say.html


Looks like I beat you by less than a minute


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Starbucks Ceramic Tumbler Makes Debut at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


Could this hint at the DHS logo re-design?


----------



## siren0119

PolyRob said:


> Could this hint at the DHS logo re-design?



The only reason I'd say no is that they released one for Disneyland too and the design on that one has nothing to do with the park logo. I also don't think they'd pre-release any logo information to a private company not directly affiliated with Disney.


----------



## PolyRob

siren0119 said:


> The only reason I'd say no is that they released one for Disneyland too and the design on that one has nothing to do with the park logo. I also don't think they'd pre-release any logo information to a private company not directly affiliated with Disney.


Makes sense. I remember an old DHS tumbler had the current logo, but wishful thinking (although I would be kinda upset if that was the new logo lol).


----------



## siren0119

PolyRob said:


> Makes sense. I remember an old DHS tumbler had the current logo, but wishful thinking (although I would be kinda upset if that was the new logo lol).



I agree lol - not what I'd expect for the main logo of the park! I'll bet they will sell options on the new logo after Disney has had its "exclusive" period, it just might be a while lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> Could this hint at the DHS logo re-design?





siren0119 said:


> The only reason I'd say no is that they released one for Disneyland too and the design on that one has nothing to do with the park logo. I also don't think they'd pre-release any logo information to a private company not directly affiliated with Disney.



They also have them for the other parks and using a very similar font for all - so I think it is just for these cups not foretelling anything:


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> They also have them for the other parks and using a very similar font for all - so I think it is just for these cups not foretelling anything:


Why do I want this?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Why do I want this?


Same


----------



## sachilles

Disney could have another disney upcharge experience. Dinseyholics anonymous.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

PolyRob said:


> Could this hint at the DHS logo re-design?


The font and style is the same on the MK & AK tumblers -- I doubt it.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Visit the Disneyland Resort in Early 2019 for $70 per day with Special Limited-Time Ticket Offer!


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Visit the Disneyland Resort in Early 2019 for $70 per day with Special Limited-Time Ticket Offer!


Must have low projections for early 2019. I wonder if people are waiting for something...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Must have low projections for early 2019. I wonder if people are waiting for something...


Hmm...Star Wars??? lol

The offer is different than years past. This year, you have to use the ticket within 13-days or before the "ending date." The past couple years, I believe the offer was that you can go 3 days within the period of the offer. I think this could be in response to some of the "end of offer" crowds that Disneyland had last year.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Hmm...Star Wars??? lol
> 
> The offer is different than years past. This year, you have to use the ticket within 13-days or before the "ending date." The past couple years, I believe the offer was that you can go 3 days within the period of the offer. I think this could be in response to some of the "end of offer" crowds that Disneyland had last year.


I have gotten my own statement confused with the annual So Cal offer. This offer is for everyone. So, I wonder if Disneyland isn't going to release a So Cal offer this year, and decided to make the offer open to everyone. Usually the So Cal offer is the one that hasn't had a time restriction to use the tickets as long as you used the ticket before the offer ended.


----------



## wnwardii

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Why do I want this?



Is this a rhetorical question?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Starbucks Ceramic Tumblers Arrive At Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Beignet Burger Drifts In to Sassagoula Floatworks at Port Orleans French Quarter


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Kilimanjaro Safari Merchandise at Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 The Association of Zoos & Aquariums Honors Disney for its Dedication to Animal Care


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney confirms no A/C in Skyliner

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...RmJYVxzH_3_O_sXKaKw80724_J7TCCydU54nAOEB8PDDs

Took them long enough...


----------



## countrymommy

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Visit the Disneyland Resort in Early 2019 for $70 per day with Special Limited-Time Ticket Offer!


 
Ohhh thank you for posting this. My daughter is moving out there in Jan and I already had plans to visit DL in both January and May so this is perfect for me! Thanks again!


----------



## wareagle57

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Visit the Disneyland Resort in Early 2019 for $70 per day with Special Limited-Time Ticket Offer!



Weird that there is no deal on longer stays or park hoppers. We will be there during that time, but I had planned on getting 5 day tickets, which still works out to around $70 a day with hoppers without any discount.


----------



## dina444444

wareagle57 said:


> Weird that there is no deal on longer stays or park hoppers. We will be there during that time, but I had planned on getting 5 day tickets, which still works out to around $70 a day with hoppers without any discount.


The deal is good on 3, 4, and 5 day tickets. It starts at $70/day for the 3 day ticket then drops with more days and that per day is non park hopper pricing.

*Special Offer Ticket Pricing*


3-Day, 1-Park Per Day Ticket: $210 
With Disney MaxPass: $240
4-Day, 1-Park Per Day Ticket: $229 
With Disney MaxPass: $269
5-Day, 1-Park Per Day Ticket: $239 
With Disney MaxPass: $289
3-Day, Park Hopper Ticket: $260 
With Disney MaxPass: $290
4-Day, Park Hopper Ticket: $279 
With Disney MaxPass: $319
5-Day, Park Hopper $289 
With Disney MaxPass: $339


----------



## wareagle57

dina444444 said:


> The deal is good on 3, 4, and 5 day tickets. It starts at $70/day for the 3 day ticket then drops with more days and that per day is non park hopper pricing.
> 
> *Special Offer Ticket Pricing*
> 
> 
> 3-Day, 1-Park Per Day Ticket: $210
> With Disney MaxPass: $240
> 4-Day, 1-Park Per Day Ticket: $229
> With Disney MaxPass: $269
> 5-Day, 1-Park Per Day Ticket: $239
> With Disney MaxPass: $289
> 3-Day, Park Hopper Ticket: $260
> With Disney MaxPass: $290
> 4-Day, Park Hopper Ticket: $279
> With Disney MaxPass: $319
> 5-Day, Park Hopper $289
> With Disney MaxPass: $339



Thanks! I went to buy them and noticed this though "*The following blockout dates apply: April 14 through April 22, 2019." 
*
Of course those are our dates... what the heck is going on then?


----------



## wareagle57

sorry for the double post. deleted.


----------



## PolyRob

wareagle57 said:


> Thanks! I went to buy them and noticed this though "*The following blockout dates apply: April 14 through April 22, 2019."
> *
> Of course those are our dates... what the heck is going on then?


Easter is 4/21/19


----------



## wareagle57

PolyRob said:


> Easter is 4/21/19


 
Is Easter week really that bad? Doesn't seem like it would be a travel or vacation week for people. Certainly not what I would think would be so bad it's worth being the only week blocked out. This has me worried now.


----------



## sachilles

Easter is a bigger holiday for European travelers.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Looks good! Menu isn’t bad but not really a stand out. I’ll wait for reviews.



Over 10 years of going to WDW we only ate there twice. Dec. 2010 it was very good. In Dec. 2016 it was actually quite bad. 

With all the great choices at Disney Springs now it would take some stellar reviews to get me to try it again.


----------



## dina444444

wareagle57 said:


> Is Easter week really that bad? Doesn't seem like it would be a travel or vacation week for people. Certainly not what I would think would be so bad it's worth being the only week blocked out. This has me worried now.


That’s spring break week. Los Angeles unified is off that week. I would expect crowds.


----------



## scrappinginontario

sachilles said:


> Easter is a bigger holiday for European travelers.


  Easter is big where I live also.  Good Friday is a holiday for almost everyone (schools, government offices, most stores, etc.)  Easter Monday is similar except stores are open.  It is a 4 day weekend for some but not all here.


----------



## wareagle57

dina444444 said:


> That’s spring break week. Los Angeles unified is off that week. I would expect crowds.



Well if it means late hours I'll take the trade off. Hopefully Paint the Night will be back by then and have 2 parades a night.


----------



## dina444444

wareagle57 said:


> Well if it means late hours I'll take the trade off. Hopefully Paint the Night will be back by then and have 2 parades a night.


I wouldn’t count on PTN returning till after food and wine. Food and wine usually runs up against spring break.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: New Beignet Burger Drifts In to Sassagoula Floatworks at Port Orleans French Quarter



meh, I know this is probably a mortal sin to confess, but I am not a bread fan nor a sweet fan so I don't think a burger on a pastry sounds good at all.  Just slap my burger between two thin slices of sourdough and I am fine. More meat, less bread!    ARGH    and about those doughnut burgers.....


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Over 10 years of going to WDW we only ate there twice. Dec. 2010 it was very good. In Dec. 2016 it was actually quite bad.
> 
> With all the great choices at Disney Springs now it would take some stellar reviews to get me to try it again.


Are you talking about the old one that was located where Jaleo is going?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> meh, I know this is probably a mortal sin to confess, but I am not a bread fan nor a sweet fan so I don't think a burger on a pastry sounds good at all.  Just slap my burger between two thin slices of sourdough and I am fine. More meat, less bread!    ARGH    and about those doughnut burgers.....


No bread or sweets? What do you eat? Lol

I have had a Krispy Kreme burger before. It wasn't that bad.


----------



## andyw715

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney confirms no A/C in Skyliner
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...RmJYVxzH_3_O_sXKaKw80724_J7TCCydU54nAOEB8PDDs
> 
> Took them long enough...


"...specifically tailored to provide a comfortable ride for our guests in the Florida climate,’ she said. The units will use cross-ventilation for sufficient air flow and reflective windows to prevent direct sunlight..."

Fine until it stops for some reason.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> No bread or sweets? What do you eat? Lol
> 
> I have had a Krispy Kreme burger before. It wasn't that bad.



Meat and potatoes guy...with an occasional six pack thrown in!   That's why the Boathouse and the Yachtsman are my favorite go to's.  Can do a number on the skillet at WC too but keep the cornbread off the skillet and table all together as far as I am concerned.  My favorite desert in all of Disney is the Bumble Bee at the rose and crown (Half Guinness  and Half Boddington's) or the Jalapeno margarita at the ditch.   

Something about beer and bread that just isn't right in my opinion.  Worked third shift in my earlier days so I can drink beer at any hour because it is noon (someplace).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> meh, I know this is probably a mortal sin to confess, but I am not a bread fan nor a sweet fan so I don't think a burger on a pastry sounds good at all.  Just slap my burger between two thin slices of sourdough and I am fine. More meat, less bread!    ARGH    and about those doughnut burgers.....



so you aren't going to try the burger on the secret menu at the food court at All Star Music?  uses cinnamon buns


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyw715 said:


> "...specifically tailored to provide a comfortable ride for our guests in the Florida climate,’ she said. The units will use cross-ventilation for sufficient air flow and reflective windows to prevent direct sunlight..."
> 
> Fine until it stops for some reason.



the system they are using has back up systems - so I don't think it will be much of an issue


----------



## siren0119

TheMaxRebo said:


> so you aren't going to try the burger on the secret menu at the food court at All Star Music?  uses cinnamon buns



Oh god please may my husband never find out about this LOL

His favorite burger is served between two grilled cheese sandwiches. That would send him into the stratosphere.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

siren0119 said:


> Oh god please may my husband never find out about this LOL
> 
> His favorite burger is served between two grilled cheese sandwiches. That would send him into the stratosphere.



so I shouldn't send him this image?


----------



## rteetz

andyw715 said:


> "...specifically tailored to provide a comfortable ride for our guests in the Florida climate,’ she said. The units will use cross-ventilation for sufficient air flow and reflective windows to prevent direct sunlight..."
> 
> Fine until it stops for some reason.


Stops are uncommon.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
2019 merchandise is starting to come out

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photos-2019-logo-merchandise-arrives-at-walt-disney-world-six-weeks-early/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> so I shouldn't send him this image?


----------



## jlundeen

TheMaxRebo said:


> so I shouldn't send him this image?


  I can't even begin to think about eating that thing...  maybe the coleslaw, but I bet that's full of sugar too...  I'd rather eat those sugar calories at the Plaza Ice Cream parlor...


----------



## siren0119

TheMaxRebo said:


> so I shouldn't send him this image?



HAHAHAHA no he;d be booking our next trip at ASMovies just for that burger


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
D-Luxe Burger to serve breakfast over the holidays 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/d-luxe-burger-will-serve-breakfast-this-holiday-season/


----------



## closetmickey

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I have gotten my own statement confused with the annual So Cal offer. This offer is for everyone. So, I wonder if Disneyland isn't going to release a So Cal offer this year, and decided to make the offer open to everyone. Usually the So Cal offer is the one that hasn't had a time restriction to use the tickets as long as you used the ticket before the offer ended.


And it is usually offered after Christmas...


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> Are you talking about the old one that was located where Jaleo is going?



Yes, the old one.

New building doesn't automatically make the food better, right?


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Yes, the old one.
> 
> New building doesn't automatically make the food better, right?


No but it is a new menu.


----------



## rteetz

First review I’ve seen on the new Wolfgang Puck

http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/review-wolfgang-puck-bar-and-grill-impresses-at-disney-springs/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Be among the first to see Disney's Mary Poppins Returns!

D23 Gold Members in these 20 cities have the chance to see the movie EARLY! Tickets are complimentary. Click the link to find out if it is coming to a city near you and register!


----------



## jade1

Tigger's ally said:


> That's why the Boathouse and the Yachtsman are my favorite go to's.



Hey we discovered the Crew Cup last month to watch a football game. Menu was from Yachtsman next door. But we had just eaten at B&C.

Ever tried it?

Also agree on Boathouse. On a nice night sitting out by the boats is our fave. Oysters are also amazing there if a fan.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Be among the first to see Disney's Mary Poppins Returns!
> 
> D23 Gold Members in these 20 cities have the chance to see the movie EARLY! Tickets are complimentary. Click the link to find out if it is coming to a city near you and register!


I wish the WI date was on Tuesday then I could go no problem.


----------



## Candlelady

TheMaxRebo said:


> so I shouldn't send him this image?


OMG.   Yuck


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Be among the first to see Disney's Mary Poppins Returns!
> 
> D23 Gold Members in these 20 cities have the chance to see the movie EARLY! Tickets are complimentary. Click the link to find out if it is coming to a city near you and register!



How do they not have New York?


----------



## dina444444

TheMaxRebo said:


> How do they not have New York?


Or Los Angeles


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> How do they not have New York?


No idea! They actually have one in Kansas City, but I'll be freezing at an MLS Playoff Game that night instead of being inside in a nice warm theater enjoying a complimentary movie.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 2019 merchandise is starting to come out
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photos-2019-logo-merchandise-arrives-at-walt-disney-world-six-weeks-early/



I love the 2019 Attraction Poster calendar!


----------



## BigRed98

*News
*
Bing Bong has arrived at Pixar Pier... Well sort off


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> Bing Bong has arrived at Pixar Pier... Well sort off


Took them long enough...


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> Stops are uncommon.



I’m pretty neutral in this AC vs no-AC debate, but I don’t think you can actually say that stops are uncommon before something’s even debuted. You also can’t say they ARE common. It’s just a situation of “let’s wait and see”. I’ve been on plenty of these types of things that have indeed stopped fairly frequently - maybe these particular ones won’t. Again, we don’t really know.


----------



## writerguyfl

wareagle57 said:


> Thanks! I went to buy them and noticed this though "*The following blockout dates apply: April 14 through April 22, 2019."
> *
> Of course those are our dates... what the heck is going on then?





wareagle57 said:


> Is Easter week really that bad? Doesn't seem like it would be a travel or vacation week for people. Certainly not what I would think would be so bad it's worth being the only week blocked out. This has me worried now.





dina444444 said:


> That’s spring break week. Los Angeles unified is off that week. I would expect crowds.



As *dina444444* notes, that's Spring Break for nearby Los Angeles Unified School District.  It's the second largest school district in the country with over 650,000 students, 25,000 teachers, and 30,000 other staff members.  So, I'd gear up for heavy crowds that week.


----------



## rteetz

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I’m pretty neutral in this AC vs no-AC debate, but I don’t think you can actually say that stops are uncommon before something’s even debuted. You also can’t say they ARE common. It’s just a situation of “let’s wait and see”. I’ve been on plenty of these types of things that have indeed stopped fairly frequently - maybe these particular ones won’t. Again, we don’t really know.


I’m looking at this from other systems. This is being built by Dopplemayr a major producer of this. Stops are uncommon. They have back up generators and manual options if something were to happen.


----------



## The Pho

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I’m pretty neutral in this AC vs no-AC debate, but I don’t think you can actually say that stops are uncommon before something’s even debuted. You also can’t say they ARE common. It’s just a situation of “let’s wait and see”. I’ve been on plenty of these types of things that have indeed stopped fairly frequently - maybe these particular ones won’t. Again, we don’t really know.


We can't say about these exact systems in Disney, but Gondolas are widely used systems that do in fact stop quite rarely as does any detachable chair lift.  The most common reasons for stopping are people falling getting out (or off) or (in the case of a chair lift) not getting off and hitting the stop bar.  That second issue does not exist for this system.  The first issue will be minimal with the lack of ice and ski equipment.   There is little reason to expect these to stop any more often than usual.   And as somebody that skis about 100 days a year, those stops rarely last longer than 20-30 seconds.

Compare that to Disney's previous Gondola system (which rarely stopped) and its currently operating chair lift (which also rarely stops), it seems like a safe assumption.  

Non-detachable lifts have the problem far more often, generally up to a few times per hour.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


> I’m looking at this from other systems. This is being built by Dopplemayr a major producer of this. Stops are uncommon. They have back up generators and manual options if something were to happen.





The Pho said:


> We can't say about these exact systems in Disney, but Gondolas are widely used systems that do in fact stop quite rarely as does any detachable chair lift.  The most common reasons for stopping are people falling getting out (or off) or (in the case of a chair lift) not getting off and hitting the stop bar.  That second issue does not exist for this system.  The first issue will be minimal with the lack of ice and ski equipment.   There is little reason to expect these to stop any more often than usual.   And as somebody that skis about 100 days a year, those stops rarely last longer than 20-30 seconds.
> 
> Compare that to Disney's previous Gondola system (which rarely stopped) and its currently operating chair lift (which also rarely stops), it seems like a safe assumption.
> 
> Non-detachable lifts have the problem far more often, generally up to a few times per hour.



Both of you make fair points, and I agree that there shouldn’t be stops. But I’m still not willing to believe stops will be rare. Sure, there won’t be skis/snowboard stuff involved but you’ll also have a pretty decent amount of people who won’t be used to these systems/nervous/with kids, etc. I’m sure Disney is already factoring all of those issues in, but there’s no denying this isn’t your typical system with typical users. I’ll be happy to have you two proven right!


----------



## SG131

BigRed98 said:


> *News
> *
> Bing Bong has arrived at Pixar Pier... Well sort off


Batman Bing Bong???

Saw Wreck It Ralph 2 tonight. It was pretty funny, though more adult jokes way over the four year old with me’s head. He thought it was cool cause Ralph was strong like Hulk. Though there were a couple parts that were darker that he was scared of. It was a bit sad too. Not quite as good as the first one, but a solid sequel though most of the movie will probably be terribly outdated in 10 years.

The best convo of the movie:


Spoiler: Not Much of a Spoiler



Merida says something unintelligible with a strong accent
Vanellope says to the other princesses what’d she say I can’t understand her 
Their response oh we can’t understand her, she’s from the other studio


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> so you aren't going to try the burger on the secret menu at the food court at All Star Music?  uses cinnamon buns



No way. Yuck. What kind of evil villain thinks of these things?


----------



## Tigger's ally

jade1 said:


> Hey we discovered the Crew Cup last month to watch a football game. Menu was from Yachtsman next door. But we had just eaten at B&C.
> 
> Ever tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> Also agree on Boathouse. On a nice night sitting out by the boats is our fave. Oysters are also amazing there if a fan.



Yep. Found it for drink's before our first yachtsman dinner several years ago and love to visit there for lunch or just for drink's. My second fave resort lounge not far behind territory lounge at WL. It wins for the cheese fondue and the mushroom bisque.


----------



## BigRed98

Just saw Ralph Breaks the Internet. Ovarell it was an enjoyable fun movie. Tons of Easter Eggs to look at. The Oh My Disney and Disney princess scene is hilarious. Definitely worth seeing but I did like the first one better.


----------



## jade1

Tigger's ally said:


> Yep. Found it for drink's before our first yachtsman dinner several years ago and love to visit there for lunch or just for drink's. My second fave resort lounge not far behind territory lounge at WL. It wins for the cheese fondue and the mushroom bisque.



We love fondue so will try that for sure thanks.


----------



## shoreward

Tigger's ally said:


> Yep. Found it for drink's before our first yachtsman dinner several years ago and love to visit there for lunch or just for drink's.


Sorry to inform you, but Crew's Cup Lounge does not open till about 4:30 PM.  The earlier opening time was discontinued in 2017, after the Ale and Compass Lounge and Restaurant opened last year.


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 2019 merchandise is starting to come out
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photos-2019-logo-merchandise-arrives-at-walt-disney-world-six-weeks-early/



The 2018 Art Deco design works well, glad they continued it


----------



## Capang

BigRed98 said:


> Just saw Ralph Breaks the Internet. Ovarell it was an enjoyable fun movie. Tons of Easter Eggs to look at. The Oh My Disney and Disney princess scene is hilarious. Definitely worth seeing but I did like the first one better.


I agree with you, I liked the first better. The people with me thought this new one was sad. The princesses in their brief cameos definitely steal the show.


----------



## Tigger's ally

shoreward said:


> Sorry to inform you, but Crew's Cup Lounge does not open till about 4:30 PM.  The earlier opening time was discontinued in 2017, after the Ale and Compass Lounge and Restaurant opened last year.



man that it too bad.  Will have to try the Ale and Compass next time, but Crew's cup was really good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> Batman Bing Bong???
> 
> Saw Wreck It Ralph 2 tonight. It was pretty funny, though more adult jokes way over the four year old with me’s head. He thought it was cool cause Ralph was strong like Hulk. Though there were a couple parts that were darker that he was scared of. It was a bit sad too. Not quite as good as the first one, but a solid sequel though most of the movie will probably be terribly outdated in 10 years.
> 
> The best convo of the movie:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not Much of a Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Merida says something unintelligible with a strong accent
> Vanellope says to the other princesses what’d she say I can’t understand her
> Their response oh we can’t understand her, she’s from the other studio



Thanks for sharing your review - we have tickets for later today so good to know ahead of time might be parts the kids get scared at


----------



## skier_pete

TheFloatingBear said:


> I love the 2019 Attraction Poster calendar!



See I was the opposite. They are cool looking - but most of them (and they admit this) aren't real attraction posters - or at least were made for the calendar, not for the attractions. A bit disappointing.


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Be among the first to see Disney's Mary Poppins Returns!
> 
> D23 Gold Members in these 20 cities have the chance to see the movie EARLY! Tickets are complimentary. Click the link to find out if it is coming to a city near you and register!



Member of D23 for the first time (for discount convention tickets) and no surprise not coming to my city. The travails of living in merely the 50th largest metro area in the US.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Member of D23 for the first time (for discount convention tickets) and no surprise not coming to my city. The travails of living in merely the 50th largest metro area in the US.



If it makes you feel better they are also skipping the first largest (NY) and 2nd largest (LA)


----------



## TheFloatingBear

********** said:


> See I was the opposite. They are cool looking - but most of them (and they admit this) aren't real attraction posters - or at least were made for the calendar, not for the attractions. A bit disappointing.



I didn't realize that! I went to an exhibit of old attraction posters at Epcot last year during the Festival of the Arts. I really enjoyed it - too bad they didn't reproduce some of those posters for the calendar!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - New Ralph and Vanellope meet and greet opens at Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

12 Beers of Christmas event coming to Morimoto Asia at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Chef, Culinary Teams, and VoluntEARs Serve Thanksgiving Meal to Homeless in Central Florida


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Star Wars Authors to Attend Star Wars Celebration Chicago


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wildlife Wednesday: Help Us Name Newest Giraffe Calf at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News

Reservations begin Nov. 27th*

New Details Unveiled On Gran Destino Tower at Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort, Set to Open July 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Today is National Gingerbread Day: Celebrate with Gingerbread Displays at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Give the Gift of Disney this Holiday Season


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS - New Ralph and Vanellope meet and greet opens at Epcot




Do we know how long this one will run?


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Do we know how long this one will run?


No end date yet.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> No end date yet.




Thanks! Fingers crossed for March!


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

Capang said:


> I agree with you, I liked the first better. The people with me thought this new one was sad. The princesses in their brief cameos definitely steal the show.




I also saw it yesterday and I agree with you about the princesses. Overall, I thought it was ok. I really loved the first one and the sequel doesn’t come close.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS - New Ralph and Vanellope meet and greet opens at Epcot


Missed it by "that" much (5 days) . 

Glad to see it isn't replacing Baymax or Inside Out.


----------



## Ambehnke

We get Ralph and Vanellope as and add but we’re STILL waiting for Moana. I just don’t get it lol. My kids are still dying to meet her. Excited for Ralph and Vanellope too though.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Ambehnke said:


> We get Ralph and Vanellope as and add but we’re STILL waiting for Moana. I just don’t get it lol. My kids are still dying to meet her. Excited for Ralph and Vanellope too though.


 Purely a guess on my part but thinking the 'face' characters are more challenging character roles to fill.


----------



## rteetz

Ambehnke said:


> We get Ralph and Vanellope as and add but we’re STILL waiting for Moana. I just don’t get it lol. My kids are still dying to meet her. Excited for Ralph and Vanellope too though.


She’s at the Halloween and Christmas parties.


----------



## splash327

In MK today and Space Mountain, People mover and carousel of progress have all been down since opening and Pooh is done now.   Our fast pass for Space got changed for any park any ride, except slinky and fop.


----------



## rteetz

splash327 said:


> In MK today and Space Mountain, People mover and carousel of progress have all been down since opening and Pooh is done now.   Our fast pass for Space got changed for any park any ride, except slinky and fop.


Must be an issue in Tomorrowland.


----------



## scrappinginontario

splash327 said:


> In MK today and Space Mountain, People mover and carousel of progress have all been down since opening and Pooh is done now.   Our fast pass for Space got changed for any park any ride, except slinky and fop.


  It happens but it sure is disappointing!  Hope you can find something special to use your anytime FP for.


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> She’s at the Halloween and Christmas parties.


Yes but my husband is a big hunter so those are hard times of year for us to go. (Also I’m a teacher so it means going during insane crowds or taking unpaid days off) We went in Nov 2015 and I will never hear the end of that!


----------



## splash327

scrappinginontario said:


> It happens but it sure is disappointing!  Hope you can find something special to use your anytime FP for.



Yup,  looking at hopping over to HS for Midway mania since it was always 2 hrs yesterday and we didn't get a fp.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> Must be an issue in Tomorrowland.



I was thinking the same thing.   Wonder if tron construction did something over there to kill power or something.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

Ralph Breaks The Internet VOID experience:

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/review-ralph-breaks-the-internet-at-the-void-in-disney-springs/


----------



## dina444444

*News*

2019 Disneyland After Dark Events: Sweethearts’ Nite and 90s Nite


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> 12 Beers of Christmas event coming to Morimoto Asia at Disney Springs




That sounds pretty cool and for $55 (including tax and gratuity) that isn't bad at all ... and nice to see all proceeds from sales of the cookbook go to Give Kids the World


----------



## Buckeye218

TheMaxRebo said:


> If it makes you feel better they are also skipping the *first largest* (NY) and 2nd largest (LA)



Is is also the most biggest?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

2019 Disneyland After Dark Events: Sweethearts’ Nite and 90s Nite


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Hippy Dippy Pool Closing for Refurbishment in 2020 at Disney's Pop Century Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 The Big Blue Pool to Close for Refurbishment in 2020 at Disney's Art of Animation Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Black Friday at Disney Springs

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...lack-friday-2018-offers-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## afan

For those that have seen wreck it ralph, how long were the previews?  20 min or more?  I normally am there to watch them but with timing today the way to see thr movie is to miss some/all.


----------



## skier_pete

Buckeye218 said:


> Is is also the most biggest?



No but it's the least smallest.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> The Big Blue Pool to Close for Refurbishment in 2020 at Disney's Art of Animation Resort



Is this real? Is Disney really informing people TWO YEARS in advance (fall of 2020) that a pool will be in refurb?


----------



## scrappinginontario

********** said:


> Is this real? Is Disney really informing people TWO YEARS in advance (fall of 2020) that a pool will be in refurb?


  LOL!  Yup!!  I said the same thing a couple of weeks ago when someone posted on the Pop board that there was an announcement on the site that that the Hippy Dippy pool was being closed in the winter of 2020!  

I guess they like their guests to be informed since a pool (especially a resort's main pool) can be a draw for people when choosing their resort.

Now....if we could just find out if the Friendship Boat stop at Epcot is closing _next week_, we'd be all set!


----------



## wareagle57

********** said:


> Is this real? Is Disney really informing people TWO YEARS in advance (fall of 2020) that a pool will be in refurb?



It does seem crazy. But maybe it has to do with both the 2 main pools at Pop and AoA are going down at the same time. That's a pretty big deal I'd think, especially for guests at AoA. If only one was going down, they'd probably offer guests to go use the other resorts pool, which is not normally allowed. There is a big difference in the Big Blue Pool and the secondary pools at those resorts.

They are also going to probably become one of the most popular places to stay due to the skyliner and Galaxy's Edge. So maybe that has something to do with it. Let people know now so they can change their minds and stay at one of the more expensive resorts instead. Rather than deal with the people who want to cancel or who complain while there.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Is this real? Is Disney really informing people TWO YEARS in advance (fall of 2020) that a pool will be in refurb?


Well OPTN uses hub info. I don’t think Disney has publically said this yet because you can’t book rooms then.


----------



## scrappinginontario

wareagle57 said:


> It does seem crazy. But maybe it has to do with both the 2 main pools at Pop and AoA are going down at the same time. That's a pretty big deal I'd think, especially for guests at AoA. If only one was going down, they'd probably offer guests to go use the other resorts pool, which is not normally allowed. There is a big difference in the Big Blue Pool and the secondary pools at those resorts.
> 
> They are also going to probably become one of the most popular places to stay due to the skyliner and Galaxy's Edge. So maybe that has something to do with it. Let people know now so they can change their minds and stay at one of the more expensive resorts instead. Rather than deal with the people who want to cancel or who complain while there.


  Just a note of clarification, the 2 pools will not be closing at the same time.  Pop's pool is Winter 2020 (which could be Jan/Feb.....or December) and AoA's is Fall 2020 so Sep to Dec timeframe.

Also, I'm sure others are aware but as @wareagle57 mentioned, Pop and AoA are not related resorts so pool hopping between these 2 resorts is not allowed.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Just a note of clarification, the 2 pools will not be closing at the same time.  Pop's pool is Winter 2020 (which could be Jan/Feb.....or December) and AoA's is Fall 2020 so Sep to Dec timeframe.
> 
> Also, I'm sure others are aware but as @wareagle57 mentioned, Pop and AoA are not related resorts so pool hopping between these 2 resorts is never allowed.


They are related in that they are next to each other and will share the gondola though.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> They are related in that they are next to each other and will share the gondola though.


  Yes, they are next door to one another and related in that way but not in a way that allows guests to use pools at the other resort.  A misconception that many people have.


----------



## SG131

afan said:


> For those that have seen wreck it ralph, how long were the previews?  20 min or more?  I normally am there to watch them but with timing today the way to see thr movie is to miss some/all.


I don’t think the previews were terribly long last night. I was out of the theater after 2 hrs and 2 min though I’m not sure what the run time of just the movie is.


----------



## scrappinginontario

SG131 said:


> I don’t think the previews were terribly long last night. I was out of the theater after 2 hrs and 2 min though I’m not sure what the run time of just the movie is.


  'Ralph Breaks the Internet' has a run time of 112 minutes.  This being the case, there were just 10 minutes of previews the start of the movie.


----------



## wareagle57

scrappinginontario said:


> 'Ralph Breaks the Internet' has a run time of 112 minutes.  This being the case, there were just 10 minutes of previews the start of the movie.



How is the short before the movie? I assume there is one?


----------



## scrappinginontario

wareagle57 said:


> How is the short before the movie? I assume there is one?


  Sorry, I have not seen this movie yet so cannot answer your question.


----------



## MissGina5

Tigger's ally said:


> man that it too bad.  Will have to try the Ale and Compass next time, but Crew's cup was really good.


Loved ale and compass when I went. The grilled cheese even was wow!!!


----------



## Capang

wareagle57 said:


> How is the short before the movie? I assume there is one?


No short before the movie.


----------



## BigRed98

wareagle57 said:


> How is the short before the movie? I assume there is one?



Like @Capang said there is no short but there is a quick message from the director, producer and writer of Ralph Breaks the Internet. It was about 5 minutes long.


----------



## tlmadden73

Capang said:


> No short before the movie.


No short before a Disney animated movie? Wuuuuh?


----------



## Capang

tlmadden73 said:


> No short before a Disney animated movie? Wuuuuh?


Right? But there was a brief intro thing like @BigRed98 mentioned. Not nearly as long as a short, nor as entertaining.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> No short before a Disney animated movie? Wuuuuh?


Was there one before the original WiR?


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Was there one before the original WiR?


Paperman


----------



## afan

SG131 said:


> I don’t think the previews were terribly long last night. I was out of the theater after 2 hrs and 2 min though I’m not sure what the run time of just the movie is.



Rearranged stuff to get here before previews and we're going on almost 20 min of previews.  At AMC since that could be the dif, they always seems to have 20 min before and it drives me nuts.  Eapecially since most of the movies look bad.  We've hit TS4 and now Dumbo so should be about there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just back from seeing WiR 2 - enjoyed it but was a bit uneven tone-wise.  The Oh My Disney part was definitely a highlight

Loved the Alan Mankin song


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Just got my d23 tickets for Mary Poppins preview night next week! Finally d23 gives me an event.


I think the princess scene should have been a short in front of wreck it Ralph. Sounds like that's all anyone talks about from the movie.


----------



## afan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just back from seeing WiR 2 - enjoyed it but was a bit uneven tone-wise.  The Oh My Disney part was definitely a highlight
> 
> Loved the Alan Mankin song



Agree with you.  Enjoyed the first more and almost wished I'd waited for the cheaper price Fri am. 

The oh my disney and thr knowledge guy were the best parts.

ETA frozen 2 looks like it'll be fun.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just got my d23 tickets for Mary Poppins preview night next week! Finally d23 gives me an event.
> 
> 
> I think the princess scene should have been a short in front of wreck it Ralph. Sounds like that's all anyone talks about from the movie.



I hope there’s are some “deleted scenes” involving the processes that make the blue ray... honestly wasn’t much beyond what wasn’t already in trailers, etc ( a bit more but not a ton)


----------



## SG131

afan said:


> Rearranged stuff to get here before previews and we're going on almost 20 min of previews.  At AMC since that could be the dif, they always seems to have 20 min before and it drives me nuts.  Eapecially since most of the movies look bad.  We've hit TS4 and now Dumbo so should be about there.


Glad you made it at least. I was at new vision, a theater that I haven’t been to in ages. I did have two TS4 previews which seemed odd.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Starbucks Ceramic Tumblers Arrive At Epcot


----------



## afan

SG131 said:


> Glad you made it at least. I was at new vision, a theater that I haven’t been to in ages. I did have two TS4 previews which seemed odd.



Had a preview for it then dumbo then the key and peele thing. Was weird.


----------



## The Pho

Capang said:


> No short before the movie.


Really? I know I'm probably one of the few but the shorts are why I go see these films in a theater more than any other factor.  I just assumed there would be one and like going into the shorts completely blind.  Guess I can wait a few months for this and go see Creed instead.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

afan said:


> Had a preview for it then dumbo then the key and peele thing. Was weird.



Our previews were odd in that I don't think we had a single Disney preview at all

there was Wonder Park, Secret Life of Pets 2, The Kid Who Would be King, and Aquaman


----------



## TheMaxRebo

For those who celebrate, Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

ABC to air Mary Poppins Returns - Behind the Magic - tonight at 8pm!!!

https://abcnews.go.com/2020/video/mary-poppins-returns-magic-special-2020-airs-thanksgiving-59219083


----------



## dina444444

The Pho said:


> Really? I know I'm probably one of the few but the shorts are why I go see these films in a theater more than any other factor.  I just assumed there would be one and like going into the shorts completely blind.  Guess I can wait a few months for this and go see Creed instead.


Only Pixar has shorts before every animated feature. Disney Animation puts them in front of some movies. Last two I can remember are the Frozen short before Cinderella and Get a Horse before Frozen. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Our previews were odd in that I don't think we had a single Disney preview at all
> 
> there was Wonder Park, Secret Life of Pets 2, The Kid Who Would be King, and Aquaman


I missed the first 10 minutes of trailers when I saw it but I still saw both Toy Story 4 teasers and Dumbo before my screening,


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Hepatitis A confirmed in Morimoto Asia worker patrons in early November recommended to get vaccinated 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...0yHhqNke9a0uP0U8gOrfuHtt9aOaa6jcu6O5dCuxuwyH0


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Disney hasn’t ordered a new fleet of monorails yet

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/rumor-wal...-bombardier-despite-mounting-safety-concerns/

As far as I know an actual order has not been placed but Disney is actively working on things. Either way we are years away yet.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney hasn’t ordered a new fleet of monorails yet
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/rumor-wal...-bombardier-despite-mounting-safety-concerns/
> 
> As far as I know an actual order has not been placed but Disney is actively working on things. Either way we are years away yet.



Oh my goodness... when I first started reading your sentence, I thought it was going to say that they hadn't ordered a new fleet of gondolas yet!  Glad it's not that!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dooney magicband

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ern-limited-edition-3000-coming-black-friday/


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney hasn’t ordered a new fleet of monorails yet
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/rumor-wal...-bombardier-despite-mounting-safety-concerns/
> 
> As far as I know an actual order has not been placed but Disney is actively working on things. Either way we are years away yet.



I'm wondering if part of the reason that the new monorails have (probably) not been ordered yet is concern that Bombardier would even be able to deliver the order?

The city of Toronto ordered 204 new streetcars that were supposed to be fully delivered by the end of 2019.  This quote is from an article in the Toronto Star in January of this year, '_Under the original terms of the $1-billion purchase, Bombardier was supposed to deliver all 204 new vehicles by the end of 2019. But the company has consistently blown deadlines; it was supposed to have supplied a total of 148 cars by the end of 2017, but instead managed just 59._'  Full Toronto Star article.  

Since that time many of the first 59 streetcars that were delivered have already been returned to Montreal to fix welding problems.  The streetcar situation and lack of delivery on Bombardier's part is often in the news here.

It _could_ be that the new monorails have not been ordered because Bombardier cannot commit to a timeline that meets Disney's needs??  I have no idea if the same area would create both streetcars and monorails but I do know Bombardier has had many delivery deadline challenges.

I do agree though that we are at a critical point with the monorails needing to be replaced.  But....when and by whom??


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Hepatitis A confirmed in Morimoto Asia worker patrons in early November recommended to get vaccinated
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...0yHhqNke9a0uP0U8gOrfuHtt9aOaa6jcu6O5dCuxuwyH0


That's a little scary


----------



## amalone1013

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dooney magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ern-limited-edition-3000-coming-black-friday/


If the aqua/blue dooney dogs pattern last year had had a magic band, I dont think I could have resisted! I would have finally had to buy a patterned one


----------



## han22735

Was the lion king trailer just played during the football game a new one? Looks awesome.

https://twitter.com/DisneyStudios/status/1065734931970551808?s=19


----------



## MochaDrinker

han22735 said:


> Was the lion king trailer just played during the football game a new one? Looks awesome.



I've never seen it before. And you are right-it looks amazing. I gasped when I realized it was The Lion King


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Lion King Live-Action Teaser Trailer released!!!


----------



## BigRed98

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Lion King Live-Action Teaser Trailer released!!!



This trailer being dropped had to make your Thanksgiving even better.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

BigRed98 said:


> This trailer being dropped had to make your Thanksgiving even better.


You have no idea...I was playing a game on my phone while watching football (of course). Commercials start and I just hear James Earl Jones voice say “everything the light touches.” I literally gasp and everyone around me asked if I was ok while I just sat speechless.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Lion King Live-Action Teaser Trailer released!!!


Ok I’m ready let’s fast forward to summer.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> Ok I’m ready let’s fast forward to summer.


Yes please!!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I did not know John Oliver was going to be in it! My husband had him pegged correctly though as playing Zazu lol

Trailer looks pretty good honestly.


----------



## TomServo27

Ralph Breaks the Internet having a strong start. 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/a...rnet-creed-2-set-thanksgiving-records-1163607


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> *News
> *
> Lion King Live-Action Teaser Trailer released!!!




Well, that’s a hard pass

I don’t get it - why make an animated movie out of an animated movie


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, that’s a hard pass
> 
> I don’t get it - why make an animated movie out of an animated movie


Well they did the same with Jungle Book...

(yes I know it had one human but still)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TomServo27 said:


> Ralph Breaks the Internet having a strong start.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/a...rnet-creed-2-set-thanksgiving-records-1163607



Was wondering how it was doing  - we saw it yesterday and the theater was largely empty (maybe 40%full)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well they did the same with Jungle Book...
> 
> (yes I know it had one human but still)



Yeah, and I had no interest in seeing that either

Clearly I am in the minority though


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, and I had no interest in seeing that either
> 
> Clearly I am in the minority though


I was until I saw Jungle Book. I loved it. Because of that I have high hopes for this.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> Well they did the same with Jungle Book...
> 
> (yes I know it had one human but still)



Yea there's 966 Million reasons on that example.


----------



## TomServo27

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was wondering how it was doing  - we saw it yesterday and the theater was largely empty (maybe 40%full)


Our theater was full yeasterday but it was a 7 o’clock showing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TomServo27 said:


> Our theater was full yeasterday but it was a 7 o’clock showing.



yeah, ours was a little early - a 4:25 showing, so I suspect that factored into it


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, that’s a hard pass
> 
> I don’t get it - why make an animated movie out of an animated movie


I realize that we probably have different opinions about this film.

If there is a Disney movie I am looking forward to most next year, it is by far the Lion King. The technology looks amazing. Oh...and it is my favorite Disney animated movie.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I realize that we probably have different opinions about this film.
> 
> If there is a Disney movie I am looking forward to most next year, it is by far the Lion King. The technology looks amazing. Oh...and it is my favorite Disney animated movie.



clearly 

I love the original - one of my absolute favorite Disney animated movie .... I just don't see the purpose of this one

Aladdin I am looking forward to - but this one and Dumbo I really don't care about


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> clearly
> 
> I love the original - one of my absolute favorite Disney animated movie .... I just don't see the purpose of this one
> 
> Aladdin I am looking forward to - but this one and Dumbo I really don't care about


Out of the 3 movies, I think Aladdin had the weaker trailer though. However, due to the popularity of these 3 films plus Marvel and Lucasfilm, I can totally see Disney killing the Box Office next year.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Dumbo I really don't care about


I think outside of Lion King, Dumbo is the next one I am looking forward too. I thought the trailer looked awesome. Aladdin was very teaser-ish and didn't give me much to look forward too yet.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Out of the 3 movies, I think Aladdin had the weaker trailer though. However, due to the popularity of these 3 films plus Marvel and Lucasfilm, I can totally see Disney killing the Box Office next year.


Disney should break their own box office records next year. $3+ billion if not 4.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, that’s a hard pass
> 
> I don’t get it - why make an animated movie out of an animated movie


You're not alone. Our entire family has no interest and just doesn't get it either.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Out of the 3 movies, I think Aladdin had the weaker trailer though. However, due to the popularity of these 3 films plus Marvel and Lucasfilm, I can totally see Disney killing the Box Office next year.



I agree about the Aladdin trailer - I just am more interested in how that one turns out (and I am not saying Lion King or Dumbo will be *bad* - they just don't interest me)

They also have Toy Story 4 and Frozen 2 next year which I am sure will do huge - and the Jungle Cruise which could be huge (but I could also see it being a bust)


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree about the Aladdin trailer - I just am more interested in how that one turns out (and I am not saying Lion King or Dumbo will be *bad* - they just don't interest me)
> 
> They also have Toy Story 4 and Frozen 2 next year which I am sure will do huge - and the Jungle Cruise which could be huge (but I could also see it being a bust)


I agree about Jungle Cruise. I can see that being a bust since not everyone visits the parks and might not "understand" it or be as interested.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree about the Aladdin trailer - I just am more interested in how that one turns out (and I am not saying Lion King or Dumbo will be *bad* - they just don't interest me)
> 
> They also have Toy Story 4 and Frozen 2 next year which I am sure will do huge - and the Jungle Cruise which could be huge (but I could also see it being a bust)


Jungle Cruise was moved to 2020 to fill the Guardians 3 space.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I agree about Jungle Cruise. I can see that being a bust since not everyone visits the parks and might not "understand" it or be as interested.


That wasn't the case for Pirates and this has The Rock.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> That wasn't the case for Pirates and this has The Rock.


Funny. I know he’s a draw for some, but he’s the main reason I have no interest. And he’s no Johnny Depp.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Jungle Cruise was moved to 2020 to fill the Guardians 3 space.



ah right, I did a quick search and google still has it listed as a 2019 film ... but then in the detail it lists the release date as July 24, 2020  (I blame Mark Zuckerberg)

Even without it I think Disney will do ok in 2019


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Funny. I know he’s a draw for some, but he’s the main reason I have no interest. And he’s no Johnny Depp.


Well with the negativeness around Johnny right now I’m not so sure. Disney doesn’t want to do much work with him right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Funny. I know he’s a draw for some, but he’s the main reason I have no interest. And he’s no Johnny Depp.



I love the Rock - back to when he was a full time pro wrestler, but I find his movies to be hit or miss .... and I can see this one going either way


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Well with the negativeness around Johnny right now I’m not so sure. Disney doesn’t want to do much work with him right now.


That’s right now. I’m talking about the lead actor as a draw, with the ability to effectively and charismatically anchor a new movie based on an attraction.

Depp for all his flaws is a very talented actor. The Rock is not.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That’s right now. I’m talking about the lead actor as a draw, with the ability to effectively and charismatically anchor a new movie based on an attraction.
> 
> Depp for all his flaws is a very talented actor. The Rock is not.


Depends on the film really. The Rock has had successes but also bit misses. Jungle Cruise has potential. We are still well over a year away from it too.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Depends on the film really. The Rock has had successes but also bit misses. Jungle Cruise has potential. We are still well over a year away from it too.


His acting ability does not depend on the movie. It’s nonexistent, IMO. There are just some movies where this doesn’t matter much... or at all. 

If a JC movie is to actually be good, I can’t see someone with little-to-no acting ability carrying it. It won’t be “Skyscraper-esque”.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> That wasn't the case for Pirates and this has The Rock.


The Rock won't get me to see the film. What will get me to see the film is I love the Jungle Cruise attraction.

In terms of Disney films based on attractions...Lets just hope Jungle Cruise isn't like a certain movie that will remain nameless.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> His acting ability does not depend on the movie. It’s nonexistent, IMO. There are just some movies where this doesn’t matter much... or at all.
> 
> If a JC movie is to actually be good, I can’t see someone with little-to-no acting abolitybcarrying it. It won’t be


Agree to disagree  

The Rock isn’t the best actor out there but he isn’t bad.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The Rock won't get me to see the film. What will get me to see the film is I love the Jungle Cruise attraction.
> 
> In terms of Disney films based on attractions...Lets just hope Jungle Cruise isn't like a certain movie that will remain nameless.


I think that was based on a certain house with 999 ghosts


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Agree to disagree
> 
> The Rock isn’t the best actor out there but *he* *isn’t* *bad*.


DEFINITELY agree to disagree (strongly!) on *this one!!!*


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, that’s a hard pass
> 
> I don’t get it - why make an animated movie out of an animated movie



All i could think was "seen it". It'll make a billion dollars though.


----------



## ksromack

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> No idea! They actually have one in Kansas City, but I'll be freezing at an MLS Playoff Game that night instead of being inside in a nice warm theater enjoying a complimentary movie.


I would have had to drive to KC to see this.....but I'll be in Orlando.....



rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dooney magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ern-limited-edition-3000-coming-black-friday/


Egads.  I love pink. And puppies.  The Dooney bands don't do any sounds when scanned though, do they?


----------



## rteetz

ksromack said:


> Egads. I love pink. And puppies. The Dooney bands don't do any sounds when scanned though, do they?


I don't believe so. That is only limited edition bands.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Well with the negativeness around Johnny right now I’m not so sure. Disney doesn’t want to do much work with him right now.



I vote for Johnny to be replaced by Ricky Fowler. For some reason I always thought they reminded me of each other.


----------



## tlmadden73

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I realize that we probably have different opinions about this film.
> 
> If there is a Disney movie I am looking forward to most next year, it is by far the Lion King. The technology looks amazing. Oh...and it is my favorite Disney animated movie.


Right .. but .. it's the SAME story. I mean using CGI they could make a frame by frame remake of the animated cartoon.
It just feels like your local theater group remaking a classic play or musical. You know the story, you just go to see their "take" on it.

I felt the same way watching Cinderella and Beauty and the Beast. Sure .. the like-action remakes were visually stunning, but overall I felt bored watching it because I have already seen it. I was watching to just see what it LOOKED like .. (and sounded like). Both great, but not enough for me to go to the theater to see it. I still haven't seen Jungle Book yet. I'm not saying this will be a bad movie, I just don't have interest in it. 

To me there is a difference of seeing a story "come to life" (like Harry Potter) because it originally was a book compared to just doing a CGI remake of a not very old cartoon.

I guess I don't see who they are marketing these movies too. The animated movies are READILY available - anywhere - thanks to Streaming and DVD sales. The grandparent generation don't really go to theaters to see movies. The 30-50 year old Disney fans (like myself) have seen (and probably own) the originals and shown them to their kids tons of times already. A CGI movie doesn't look "kid-friendly", so we aren't taking our kids to these remakes. So .. is this movie for the child-less teen to 20-somethings who grew up on the DVDs (VHS was gone by then) of the originals and itching to see an "adult" version of them for nostalgia? Seems to fit the millennial mold - retro, but new --  which is cool.

Disney could probably make a lot of money (at a LOT less up-front cost) just re-releasing the original movies in the theaters. With theaters having that big recliner comfort factor now, I think a lot of us would go and see them again on the big screen.


----------



## DizDaD7

rteetz said:


> Agree to disagree
> 
> *The Rock isn’t the best actor *out there but he isn’t bad.



Hey!!! The Rock was great as Maui......he barely messed up a line....
and to see all his facial expressions too
LoL I forgot it was a cartoon....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

23% off D23 memberships today with the code D23holiday23

I just bought mine two days ago  Hoping they will apply the code retroactively.


----------



## DizDaD7

Also, FWIW. I do think Johnny Depp, could play just about anything TBH....Not necessarily a fan, but he is a great actor...  The rock,  Meh

EDIT: Oh yeah, forgot to say....my DW Basically loves him


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

tlmadden73 said:


> Disney could probably make a lot of money (at a LOT less up-front cost) just re-releasing the original movies in the theaters. With theaters having that big recliner comfort factor now, I think a lot of us would go and see them again on the big screen.


Disney has already done this, and I don't think they earned a lot of money from doing so. I even held back from going to see the Lion King and other Disney animated movies again in the theaters, because...Why spend money when I already own them on DVD? Just to go see it on a bigger screen with a better sound system?

I understand that this is probably going to be the same story like almost every Disney live-action film/remake.

Why am I going to see this movie? Because it interests me. I don't consider myself a millennial because I don't need to support something just because it's "retro but new." I haven't seen every Disney live-action remake/movie. I'm not the biggest Tim Burton fan at all. When Disney announced that he was going to do Dumbo, I thought that there was no way I was going to want to see that movie, because I just know I don't like his style. However, with the two trailers that have come out, they have definitely made me interested because the movie looks like they have several "normal" sections to them.

Personally, I think people go to see these movies for the reason you said...Nastolgia and technology. The technology is what is really perking my interest to see the Lion King. After seeing Jungle Book (on a whim because I was unsure if I wanted to see that movie), all I could think about while watching it was when was Disney going to make the Lion King in this style?

I don't know who Disney is trying to target with these movies. That is because every time I have seen a Disney live-action film, I have seen grandparents, adults, teens, and kids in the movie theater. I think Disney isn't targeting a specific generation. I think they are targeting Disney fans. They know these movies work, and they continue to bring them money. Just like the theme parks and raising prices. They know people are still going to come and the parks are still going to be crowded. Well, they know if they make these movies, Disney fans will come. A lot of people I talk to say that the Lion King is always up in their top 3 Disney films. This is coming from older people, adults, and people my age. I expect this movie to do well.


----------



## Farro

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> That’s right now. I’m talking about the lead actor as a draw, with the ability to effectively and charismatically anchor a new movie based on an attraction.
> 
> Depp for all his flaws is a very talented actor. The Rock is not.



Totally disagree about The Rock!!! He is so charismatic that they tried to make him a villain back in his wrestling days and they couldn't, everyone loved him!

While I agree all his movies aren't the greatest, his comedic timing is impeccable and he's just so charming. Love to watch him in movies and so do many others, thus the reason even his crappy movies do well.

All that said, I can't say I was dying for a Jungle Cruise movie.
The Lion King I don't have interest in.

Dumbo I die for. Sad clown-face Dumbo about killed me. Can't wait.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Farro said:


> Totally disagree about The Rock!!! He is so charismatic that they tried to make him a villain back in his wrestling days and they couldn't, everyone loved him!
> 
> While I agree all his movies aren't the greatest, his comedic timing is impeccable and he's just so charming. Love to watch him in movies and so do many others, thus the reason even his crappy movies do well.
> 
> All that said, I can't say I was dying for a Jungle Cruise movie.
> The Lion King I don't have interest in.
> 
> Dumbo I die for. Sad clown-face Dumbo about killed me. Can't wait.


Agree to DISAGREE... for sure.  I find him incredibly annoying and talentless.  He's enough to make me NOT see a movie.  But that's me...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Totally disagree about The Rock!!! He is so charismatic that they tried to make him a villain back in his wrestling days and they couldn't, everyone loved him!
> 
> While I agree all his movies aren't the greatest, his comedic timing is impeccable and he's just so charming. Love to watch him in movies and so do many others, thus the reason even his crappy movies do well.
> 
> All that said, I can't say I was dying for a Jungle Cruise movie.
> The Lion King I don't have interest in.
> 
> Dumbo I die for. Sad clown-face Dumbo about killed me. Can't wait.




ah, you are forgetting the start to the Rock's career - as Rocky Miavia, the Face with a smile on his face all the time .... and the crowd hated him.  Then he turned heel and became The Rock and the rest is history (overtime he turned Face, and then back to Heel as the Corporate champion).  Then finally full Face with the Rock and Sock connection - but the buck of his career - particularly his time as champion, he was a heel (a "cool heel" but a heel nonetheless")

That said, I love The Rock, but his best acting roles are where he is basically playing "The Rock"


----------



## tlmadden73

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Disney has already done this, and I don't think they earned a lot of money from doing so. I even held back from going to see the Lion King and other Disney animated movies again in the theaters, because...Why spend money when I already own them on DVD? Just to go see it on a bigger screen with a better sound system?
> 
> I understand that this is probably going to be the same story like almost every Disney live-action film/remake.
> 
> Why am I going to see this movie? Because it interests me. I don't consider myself a millennial because I don't need to support something just because it's "retro but new." I haven't seen every Disney live-action remake/movie. I'm not the biggest Tim Burton fan at all. When Disney announced that he was going to do Dumbo, I thought that there was no way I was going to want to see that movie, because I just know I don't like his style. However, with the two trailers that have come out, they have definitely made me interested because the movie looks like they have several "normal" sections to them.
> 
> Personally, I think people go to see these movies for the reason you said...Nastolgia and technology. The technology is what is really perking my interest to see the Lion King. After seeing Jungle Book (on a whim because I was unsure if I wanted to see that movie), all I could think about while watching it was when was Disney going to make the Lion King in this style?
> 
> I don't know who Disney is trying to target with these movies. That is because every time I have seen a Disney live-action film, I have seen grandparents, adults, teens, and kids in the movie theater. I think Disney isn't targeting a specific generation. I think they are targeting Disney fans. They know these movies work, and they continue to bring them money. Just like the theme parks and raising prices. They know people are still going to come and the parks are still going to be crowded. Well, they know if they make these movies, Disney fans will come. A lot of people I talk to say that the Lion King is always up in their top 3 Disney films. This is coming from older people, adults, and people my age. I expect this movie to do well.


I don't' blame them if it works. I guess I don't understand why it does. 

In the end, as long as Disney continues to make NEW animated movies (that they can remake in 20 years), I'm okay. I just know these remakes are in the "maybe watch them on Netflix when nothing else is on" category for me. 

It does bring the story to a new generation that maybe (somehow?) never saw the original Lion King .. or avoid it because "it's a kid's cartoon". So I guess I see Disney doing this to "adultify" some of the Disney IPs. There are just a lot of people who have a perception that anything animated is "kiddie" and won't give it to the time of day. They probably will give this a go because  it looks "dark" and "serious". 

I mean, even the Lion King story isn't new, but people are entertained by it anyway. Ask someone to watch Hamlet and they would go "bleh". Ask them to watch the "Lion King" and they are all over it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Hmm are we doing upcoming movies we are excited/not excited for?

I'll play.

Dumbo: no interest. First teaser trailer made me a bit sad, this new one did nothing for me. Don't really like big budget Tim Burton movies. All flash, no substance.

Lion King: will see it, but afraid it's going to be a shot for shot remake. I appreciate when the live action remakes actually bring something new to the table.

Mulan: so excited for the live action, though we don't have a lot to go on.

Jungle Cruise: excited because it's the Jungle Cruise and I love that ride. I also like the Rock. You always hear stories about him being such a nice guy and that matters to me. I also don't think I have quite as discerning of tastes in actors as other people. It really takes a supremely bad actor to take me out of the story. Johnny Depp is just ok for me. If he really does beat women then I have even less interest in him. Don't really care for these tortured artists who are supposedly great artists but terrible human beings (Roman Polanski for example). There's other art to look at.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> ah, you are forgetting the start to the Rock's career - as Rocky Miavia, the Face with a smile on his face all the time .... and the crowd hated him.  Then he turned heel and became The Rock and the rest is history (overtime he turned Face, and then back to Heel as the Corporate champion).  Then finally full Face with the Rock and Sock connection - but the buck of his career - particularly his time as champion, he was a heel (a "cool heel" but a heel nonetheless")
> 
> That said, I love The Rock, but his best acting roles are where he is basically playing "The Rock"



Yeah, everyone loved him as the villain, he is so charismatic.

No one is saying the man should win an Oscar for best dramatic actor, but he sure is fun to watch.


----------



## Nikki1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, and I had no interest in seeing that either
> 
> Clearly I am in the minority though



I can't say I'm all that excited about seeing a more realistic-looking Mufasa die.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Nikki1013 said:


> I can't say I'm all that excited about seeing a more realistic-looking Mufasa die.



let alone the more realistic Simba/Nala love scene


----------



## TheFloatingBear

Nikki1013 said:


> I can't say I'm all that excited about seeing a more realistic-looking Mufasa die.



Me either - same Mufasa and everything  ...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TheFloatingBear said:


> Me either - *same Mufasa and everything* ...


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Get a behind the scenes look at Lightning McQueens racing academy 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-party-special/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1122180007A


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Nikki1013 said:


> I can't say I'm all that excited about seeing a more realistic-looking Mufasa die.


I don't know if it makes me a wimp or not but even as an adult that scene is hard for me to watch . It's one of the reasons that I may not see the new one in theaters at least...depends I guess. I'd rather watch it at home. It's also why Dumbo may also be one I watch at home. I'm a big 'ole softy when it comes to animals these days but Mufasa was always hard for me to watch as a kid. I would often fast forward the VHS past that part lol.

Dumbo looks like it could be good and so does Lion King at least in terms of visuals. I still prefer the older animation. I did appreciate that Beauty and the Beast added a new song or two (I actually like Evermore) though the original movies had so many songs I enjoyed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Get a behind the scenes look at Lightning McQueens racing academy
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-party-special/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1122180007A



I am interested to see if this works and how effective the effect is.  It talked about you taking on the role of a racer, but then says you enter a theater- but to me racing seems very individualized.

But we shall see - and anything new/additive at DHS is good!


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Get a behind the scenes look at Lightning McQueens racing academy
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-party-special/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1122180007A


My wife was just saying how Cars (despite having 3 movies) wasn't represented at ALL in the parks. I told her about this. 
It will definitely be something to check out and gives an excuse for us to go down Sunset Boulevard (with two little kids we haven't ventured down there except to check out the Christmas show on the tower). 

The way they say "This all-new, high-octane show opens in the park’s Sunset Showcase in spring 2019 as part of the overall transformation of Disney’s Hollywood Studios. " makes it sound more like this is a permanent edition to the park and not just another "temporary" attraction they use to help guests not feel ripped off by the lack of attractions (not the case anymore thanks to Toy Story Land). 

To me it sounds like a show with the "gimmick" of a wraparound screen with an animatronic McQueen (on that racing simulator from Cars 3) is sorta the "host" for the show. Maybe it will be interactive like the Laugh Floor? But sounds like the show would be about McQueen teaching you the ropes while you sit and watch on the screen.


----------



## saskdw

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Out of the 3 movies, I think Aladdin had the weaker trailer though. However, due to the popularity of these 3 films plus Marvel and Lucasfilm, I can totally see Disney killing the Box Office next year.



It's going to be a monster year for Disney.


----------



## saskdw

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The Rock won't get me to see the film. What will get me to see the film is I love the Jungle Cruise attraction.
> 
> In terms of Disney films based on attractions...Lets just hope Jungle Cruise isn't like a certain movie that will remain nameless.



Actually as far as "action" stars go his acting is pretty good. He just has a very narrow range.


----------



## jade1

Nikki1013 said:


> I can't say I'm all that excited about seeing a more realistic-looking Mufasa die.



Yea but I can't wait to see Scar get his, dang ruined it for everyone.


----------



## jade1

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The Rock won't get me to see the film.



Me neither (although I like him in some stuff) but Emily Blunt will.


----------



## jade1

tlmadden73 said:


> I guess I don't see who they are marketing these movies too.



Just a guess, but probably the ones that will hand over 500 Million to a Billion dollars.


----------



## skier_pete

My turn - I'll admit that I am not a huge fan of these "live-action" remakes. The only one that really felt necessary was the Jungle Book. The rest (Cinderella, B&tB) I enjoyed well enough, but they didn't particularly grab me because they added so little to the original story. So generally I could take or leave the remakes.

Dumbo - not a fan at all of the original, and Tim Burton hasn't made a good movie in 15 years, so I think I will likely wait until home for that one.

Aladdin - This one will depend on the trailer and especially whether I find Will Smith appealing as the Genie. This one I feel like they could depart quite a bit and make it interesting while still keeping the main plot and songs from the original. 

Lion King - I just feel like they are doing another "exactly the same" thing - and that doesn't interest me. However, DD is excited so they might get my money anyways.

Toy Story 4 - IDK - I just don't know if I can take another Toy Story movie.  

Frozen 2 - Not sure here either. I enjoyed the first, but felt like with most things they left it in the right place.

Probably much more looking forward to the Marvel and SW films than any of these. 

(Wow - when you list it all out you realize (a) Disney has no original ideas in 2019 and (b) there's a good chance they still make somewhere in the neighborhood of $10 billion worldwide. Pretty sad honestly.)


----------



## Mr. Mickey

Just random but thought I’d share...

My kids came to me today and said “I wish Disney infinity was back.” 

We have so many great memories playing that game it’s a shame there will never be a new one


----------



## AurumPunzel

Mr. Mickey said:


> Just random but thought I’d share...
> 
> My kids came to me today and said “I wish Disney infinity was back.”
> 
> We have so many great memories playing that game it’s a shame there will never be a new one


It's such a shame that Disney Infinity had to die such a death, along with Disney Interactive Studios (ironically, Avalanche, a former constituent studio, was later sold to Warner Brothers, and has, so far, only developed one Disney game since the sell-off, to tie in with Cars 3). When I first got it back in 2015, when 3.0 and the Inside Out playset came out, I was looking forward to more content, having been sold on it following a live demonstration in a Disney Store in Liverpool by a CM. I hoped that, given DIStudios' struggles with own-developed original IP and tie-in games, it would lift their fortunes and made them the king of TTL games, having faced fierce competition with Activision's Skylanders franchise, but sadly, it ended up being such a negative gamble - so much that DIStudios had to shut down and become a licensing arm for third-party game developers. Even Warner, having already had experience with developing LEGO Disney games (including Star Wars and Marvel, which I thought wasn't going to be likely seeing as Warner owns their rival, DC), became one of Disney's game licensees.


----------



## jade1

********** said:


> (Wow - when you list it all out you realize (a) Disney has no original ideas in 2019 and (b) there's a good chance they still make somewhere in the neighborhood of $10 billion worldwide. Pretty sad honestly.)



Agreed, be nice if they tossed in a bunch of originals to see how they perform.

I mean take your $10 Billion yes, but add some at least.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Moana Magicband 

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...pen-edition-magicband-out-at-the-theme-parks/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Operating Hours for Select Character Meet & Greets to be Adjusted at Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Passes on “The Middle” Spinoff Featuring Sue Heck


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Take Two” Canceled by ABC


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> clearly
> 
> I love the original - one of my absolute favorite Disney animated movie .... I just don't see the purpose of this one
> 
> Aladdin I am looking forward to - but this one and Dumbo I really don't care about


Early on I would have agreed about Dumbo however the trailer has me sold.


----------



## CCostner

********** said:


> (Wow - when you list it all out you realize (a) Disney has *no* *original* *ideas* in 2019 and (b) there's a good chance they still make somewhere in the neighborhood of $10 billion worldwide. Pretty sad honestly.)



None of the remakes interest me enough to be excited or to want to pay to see it in the movie theater. The Lion King trailer really threw me off, this may sound silly, but I expected a film where the story of the lion king was adapted into a human story. I was totally disappointed with that trailer. It led to a big discussion on thanksgiving about the lack of original ideas in the movie industry. We are getting pummeled with remakes and sequels. TV shows are more entertaining nowadays. I’d say over the last 3-4 years we have gone from seeing 10-12 movies in the theater a year to now seeing 1-2 movies a year in the theater. (In our 30s with one young child for reference) I’ll continue to wait for redbox, streaming, or our icloud family share.


----------



## skier_pete

CCostner said:


> None of the remakes interest me enough to be excited or to want to pay to see it in the movie theater. The Lion King trailer really threw me off, this may sound silly, but I expected a film where the story of the lion king was adapted into a human story. I was totally disappointed with that trailer. It led to a big discussion on thanksgiving about the lack of original ideas in the movie industry. We are getting pummeled with remakes and sequels. TV shows are more entertaining nowadays. I’d say over the last 3-4 years we have gone from seeing 10-12 movies in the theater a year to now seeing 1-2 movies a year in the theater. (In our 30s with one young child for reference) I’ll continue to wait for redbox, streaming, or our icloud family share.



Well, "with a young child" tends to drop the movie-going significantly. We were down to 1-2 movies a year when our daughter was little, now back up to maybe 6-8 a year. 

The problem with only doing remakes and sequels is that eventually where do the future remakes and sequels come from?? Admittedly whenever Disney seems to try something remotely new in bombs. This year their only two semi-original ideas - Nutcracker and Wrinkle in Time - bombed. Christopher Robin which is semi-original did OK for expectations, but not a huge hit. Last year there weren't any - but in 2016 both Pete's Dragon and BFG did poorly. And one wasn't even really original and at least not a shot for shot remake. 2015 saw Tomorrowland cost them $200 million. Then we go back to John Carter...yeesh. 

So - the lessons Disney learns from this is "nothing original". Considering the most risky thing they are doing next year is releasing Captain Marvel...unless you count Artemis Fowl which is right now scheduled for next year as well, but I'm sure is being done on a relatively low budget.


----------



## Fantasia79

it’s been YEARS since I’ve been to more than 1 movie a semester,  once


********** said:


> Well, "with a young child" tends to drop the movie-going significantly. We were down to 1-2 movies a year when our daughter was little, now back up to maybe 6-8 a year.
> 
> The problem with only doing remakes and sequels is that eventually where do the future remakes and sequels come from?? Admittedly whenever Disney seems to try something remotely new in bombs. This year their only two semi-original ideas - Nutcracker and Wrinkle in Time - bombed. Christopher Robin which is semi-original did OK for expectations, but not a huge hit. Last year there weren't any - but in 2016 both Pete's Dragon and BFG did poorly. And one wasn't even really original and at least not a shot for shot remake. 2015 saw Tomorrowland cost them $200 million. Then we go back to John Carter...yeesh.
> 
> So - the lessons Disney learns from this is "nothing original". Considering the most risky thing they are doing next year is releasing Captain Marvel...unless you count Artemis Fowl which is right now scheduled for next year as well, but I'm sure is being done on a relatively low budget.



Dude, I’m in the 1-2 a year right now.  Daughter will be 4 in April.  Can not wait to see movies again, and really can’t wait to see movies with her.


----------



## Q-man

CCostner said:


> None of the remakes interest me enough to be excited or to want to pay to see it in the movie theater. The Lion King trailer really threw me off, this may sound silly, but I expected a film where the story of the lion king was adapted into a human story. I was totally disappointed with that trailer. It led to a big discussion on thanksgiving about the lack of original ideas in the movie industry. We are getting pummeled with remakes and sequels. TV shows are more entertaining nowadays. I’d say over the last 3-4 years we have gone from seeing 10-12 movies in the theater a year to now seeing 1-2 movies a year in the theater. (In our 30s with one young child for reference) I’ll continue to wait for redbox, streaming, or our icloud family share.



Keep in mind these Disney remakes are more about extending the clock on the IP rights.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> Well, "with a young child" tends to drop the movie-going significantly. We were down to 1-2 movies a year when our daughter was little, now back up to maybe 6-8 a year.
> 
> The problem with only doing remakes and sequels is that eventually where do the future remakes and sequels come from?? Admittedly whenever Disney seems to try something remotely new in bombs. This year their only two semi-original ideas - Nutcracker and Wrinkle in Time - bombed. Christopher Robin which is semi-original did OK for expectations, but not a huge hit. Last year there weren't any - but in 2016 both Pete's Dragon and BFG did poorly. And one wasn't even really original and at least not a shot for shot remake. 2015 saw Tomorrowland cost them $200 million. Then we go back to John Carter...yeesh.
> 
> So - the lessons Disney learns from this is "nothing original". Considering the most risky thing they are doing next year is releasing Captain Marvel...unless you count Artemis Fowl which is right now scheduled for next year as well, but I'm sure is being done on a relatively low budget.



I fully agree - and would like to see Disney figure out how to do some original movies that don’t cost $140m+

If there were able to do something like Tomorrowland for $60m it wouldn’t have been such a bomb.  Not everything needs to be a huge, epic movie


----------



## jade1

CCostner said:


> None of the remakes interest me enough to be excited or to want to pay to see it in the movie theater. The Lion King trailer really threw me off, this may sound silly, but I expected a film where the story of the lion king was adapted into a human story. I was totally disappointed with that trailer. It led to a big discussion on thanksgiving about the lack of original ideas in the movie industry. We are getting pummeled with remakes and sequels. TV shows are more entertaining nowadays. I’d say over the last 3-4 years we have gone from seeing 10-12 movies in the theater a year to now seeing 1-2 movies a year in the theater. (In our 30s with one young child for reference) I’ll continue to wait for redbox, streaming, or our icloud family share.



(not just directed at you CCostner, I hear you and your far from alone)

Well there have been 650 movies released this year alone, and about 28 related to a sequel. Roughly 5%.

If they went from the current 95% "new idea" movies, even to 100%-its doubtful streamers/sat/cable/DVD and those with busy lives and/or young kids would suddenly go from 1 or 2 movies a year, back to 10 or 12 IMO.

Esp with 55 inch 4K panels around $300 and very good soundbars under $200.

Toss in all the streaming content and simply waiting for the new release movies, its a wonder theatres even exist IMO.

Yet Disney breaks box office records. 

Question is more likely how are they doing it, then why are they doing it.

Heck I will say if the industry passed at a law that for 1 year, no sequels or remakes were allowed-most theatres would close.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> I fully agree - and would like to see Disney figure out how to do some original movies that don’t cost $140m+
> 
> If there were able to do something like Tomorrowland for $60m it wouldn’t have been such a bomb.  Not everything needs to be a huge, epic movie



I agree - it would be nice to Disney do some more lower budget family fare type movies. I think Christopher Robin falls into this category - made for about $70 million. But does Disney really want to spend $70 million on a movie that makes $200 million world wide? I'm not sure. I wish they were willing to more, though. 



Q-man said:


> Keep in mind these Disney remakes are more about extending the clock on the IP rights.



You can argue that for maybe movies like the Jungle Book, but even there - copyright last for 95 years. Lion King is 25 years old - they still have 70 years to go.


----------



## rteetz

Ok I think it’s time we take the movie discussion elsewhere


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Wreck it Ralph 2 brings in 84.6 million 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...gs-in-84-6-million-over-thanksgiving-weekend/


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Ok I think it’s time we take the movie discussion elsewhere





rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Wreck it Ralph 2 brings in 84.6 million
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...gs-in-84-6-million-over-thanksgiving-weekend/


Ahem...  


J/k


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Move it Shake it ends December 1st

http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/move-...final-performance-scheduled-for-december-1st/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Friendship Boat service to Epcot is unavailable due to Skyliner work

https://www.wdwmagic.com/transporta...2018-friendship-boat-service-unavailable-.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

https://micechat.com/211505-disneyland-update-ralph-wrecks-christmas/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Move it Shake it ends December 1st
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/move-...final-performance-scheduled-for-december-1st/


The day I arrive, and I could NOT be happier!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Typhoon Lagoon closure due to weather

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ter-park-closing-this-week-due-to-weather.htm


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Move it Shake it ends December 1st
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/move-...final-performance-scheduled-for-december-1st/


Wasn't this being replaced with something else? Or did I imagine that?


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Wasn't this being replaced with something else? Or did I imagine that?


Yes Move It Shake It Mouskedance It will debut in January.


----------



## PolyRob

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> The day I arrive, and I could NOT be happier!!!


I have to admit, that song gets stuck in my head and I have it on my WDW playlist. "Let's get loud and dance through the crowd..."


----------



## scrappinginontario

PolyRob said:


> I have to admit, that song gets stuck in my head and I have it on my WDW playlist. "Let's get loud and dance through the crowd..."


 Although we haven't stopped to participate in the show in a few years, it is one of those things that gets us dancing down Main Street as soon as we hear the music!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

PolyRob said:


> I have to admit, that song gets stuck in my head and I have it on my WDW playlist. "Let's get loud and dance through the crowd..."


I'm excited I'll be able to walk through the Magic Kingdom after the 1st and be able to take all the pictures that I want of the Castle. For some reason, I usually walk by the Castle when this is going on, and I don't like this show being in my shots. So, I'm just happy about it leaving. I know that it is great for kids. I think I would like this show better if it didn't stop right in front of the Castle. Maybe if it stopped in Town Square or on Main Street.


----------



## PolyRob

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm excited I'll be able to walk through the Magic Kingdom after the 1st and be able to take all the pictures that I want of the Castle. For some reason, I usually walk by the Castle when this is going on, and I don't like this show being in my shots. So, I'm just happy about it leaving. I know that it is great for kids. I think I would like this show better if it didn't stop right in front of the Castle. Maybe if it stopped in Town Square or on Main Street.


Fair point! The floats photobombed some of my Main Street pumpkin pictures back in October. One has Mickey tho so it wasn't a complete loss.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sorry guys this is a bit off topic but there are lots of very knowledgeable Disney fans on here. Does anyone know if Disney Movie Rewards dropped the bronze and silver studio tours off the reward list? I finally have enough points to take the bronze one and right now they only have the gold on there.


----------



## rteetz

You can now buy tickets for Mary Poppins Returns!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney will live stream the Candlelight Processional with Neil Patrick Harris

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...elight-processional-with-neil-patrick-harris/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Purple Potion Ears coming to Disney Parks

http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/purple-potion-minnie-mouse-ears-coming-soon-to-disney-parks/


----------



## adam.adbe

********** said:


> You can argue that for maybe movies like the Jungle Book, but even there - copyright last for 95 years. Lion King is 25 years old - they still have 70 years to go.



Actually JB is the argument against.  The book is public domain, and as evidenced by the other Jungle Book movie that was in production at the same time, there's nothing Disney can do to lay claim to it.  Certain aspects of it, such as the songs, and the 'alternate' characterizations of the principal characters they hold copyright on, but as you say, they've got years on these anyway.

I don't see this as a copyright extension (except maybe Dumbo) so much as Iger just pumping the well dry so that he can leave on a high note.  In five years time it's easy to foresee a slowdown for the company, simply because the law of large numbers is against them and the obvious low hanging fruit has been plucked.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

adam.adbe said:


> I don't see this as a copyright extension (except maybe Dumbo) so much as Iger just pumping the well dry so that he can leave on a high note.



I don't necessarily see it as "pumping the well dry " as these are just making money and their original movies (or even ones just based on books / other works) aren't - so why not 

and I will say one thing positive about them (as I am generally not a fan) for the most part these have been done in a high quality manner - they aren't just doing the equivalent quality of a straight to VHS sequel just to get some quick $


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't necessarily see it as "pumping the well dry " as these are just making money and their original movies (or even ones just based on books / other works) aren't - so why not
> 
> and I will say one thing positive about them (as I am generally not a fan) for the most part these have been done in a high quality manner - they aren't just doing the equivalent quality of a straight to VHS sequel just to get some quick $


The original movies are still making money in many ways though. Merchandise, Broadway, Blu-Ray, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The original movies are still making money in many ways though. Merchandise, Broadway, Blu-Ray, etc.



true - but isn't this just another way of making $ off of a property you own?  I mean, one could argue this isn't any different than taking the same source material and turning it into a Broadway play (same story just different production of it)

And then up the audience to determine if they want to see it/care


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> true - but isn't this just another way of making $ off of a property you own?  I mean, one could argue this isn't any different than taking the same source material and turning it into a Broadway play (same story just different production of it)
> 
> And then up the audience to determine if they want to see it/care


But at least Broadway is a different form of entertainment. This is taking a film you made and making the same film with just a different look. Either way I’m still gonna see the Lion King...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> But at least Broadway is a different form of entertainment. This is taking a film you made and making the same film with just a different look. Either way I’m still gonna see the Lion King...



and funnily enough I will pass.   I am not a fan, but also don't get too upset by their existence (I do prefer the ones where there is at least a bit of a different take on the story)


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> Ok I think it’s time we take the movie discussion elsewhere



Please........


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Purple Potion Ears coming to Disney Parks
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/purple-potion-minnie-mouse-ears-coming-soon-to-disney-parks/



Will these literally and figuratively signal the end to the rose gold crap...I mean phenomenon?  Or am I already behind the times...again?


----------



## Firebird060

Anyone remember when the limited edition tiki room signed statue is supposed to ship.  I know they took the money out last week but I cant seem to find the link in the boards.

Edit*  Nvm  I found the original order confirmation, it just says end of November


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Will these literally and figuratively signal the end to the rose gold crap...I mean phenomenon?  Or am I already behind the times...again?


Rose gold was so 6 months ago


----------



## Capang

Tigger's ally said:


> Will these literally and figuratively signal the end to the rose gold crap...I mean phenomenon?  Or am I already behind the times...again?


I don't know. I figured the iridescent ears (of which I am a big fan) would have killed the rose gold thing, but alas, last trip there were still tons of girls with their rose gold ears and backpacks taking their pics at the purple wall. I'm old I guess. I dont get it.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Rose gold was so 6 months ago


 Oh how I wish


----------



## rteetz

Two Mary Poppins songs debuted



Spoiler: Mary Poppins songs


----------



## AurumPunzel

rteetz said:


> Two Mary Poppins songs debuted
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mary Poppins songs


Can't wait!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

*runDisney Medals Fit for Royalty: 2019 Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend*


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Railroad Closure Date Announced


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Disney's Fantasia Gardens Miniature Golf Closing Earlier November 25-December 22


----------



## Disneymom1126

Tigger's ally said:


> Will these literally and figuratively signal the end to the rose gold crap...I mean phenomenon?  Or am I already behind the times...again?



I just wish the all glitter/sequence everything trend would end! My DD for the first time wanted to buy ears this trip but didn’t want glitter. Ended up with the blue 2018 ones which are cute (bow has little pictures of different MK related things), but she wanted me to get some to wear with her, but there wasn’t a pair I liked because they all were glittery...except two pairs of Christmas ones, one of which had furry balls for the ears


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> *runDisney Medals Fit for Royalty: 2019 Disney Princess Half Marathon Weekend*



Those look awful.  I wouldn't be happy if I was running and getting any of those.  I get what they were trying to do but I think it missed the mark.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> Those look awful.  I wouldn't be happy if I was running and getting any of those.  I get what they were trying to do but I think it missed the mark.


Agreed...


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's Fantasia Gardens Miniature Golf Closing Earlier November 25-December 22


I guess it's construction related.   Have these ever had hour changes before? I can't remember the times ever being different.  Also the article is either wrong or the time has changed because Fairways always shuts at 10:30 not 10 or did I miss a previous time change.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I guess it's construction related.   Have these ever had hour changes before? I can't remember the times ever being different.  Also the article is either wrong or the time has changed because Fairways always shuts at 10:30 not 10 or did I miss a previous time change.


I don’t remember any previous time changes.


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> Rose gold was so 6 months ago



At Destination D, there was a section on Merchandise.  They didn't go into a lot of great detail.  But the whole ear craze is going to get "worse" next year.  There are plans to have more specialty ears, some designed by celebrities.  I think my eyes rolled into the back of my head when I heard this.  I can only imagine what this will actually end up being.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> At Destination D, there was a section on Merchandise.  They didn't go into a lot of great detail.  But the whole ear craze is going to get "worse" next year.  There are plans to have more specialty ears, some designed by celebrities.  I think my eyes rolled into the back of my head when I heard this.  I can only imagine what this will actually end up being.


Yeah I saw some reports on that.


----------



## soniam

wnwardii said:


> At Destination D, there was a section on Merchandise.  They didn't go into a lot of great detail.  But the whole ear craze is going to get "worse" next year.  There are plans to have more specialty ears, some designed by celebrities.  I think my eyes rolled into the back of my head when I heard this.  I can only imagine what this will actually end up being.



My eyes were rolling to the back of the room with yours That was one of the parts of Destination D that I disliked the most. I like the old, collectible merchandise, but a lot of the new stuff I can't get into much.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Railroad Closure Date Announced


I was really hoping this would close after the 8th of December. However, I'll be able to ride it at the beginning of my trip!



rteetz said:


> Two Mary Poppins songs debuted
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mary Poppins songs


I'm extremely excited about this film now!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney World Railroad Closure Date Announced



Wow, potentially over a year is quite a while

I always love riding the train but I am looking forward to getting some up close photos of the train parked at Main St - I am glad they are doing this


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wow, potentially over a year is quite a while
> 
> I always love riding the train but I am looking forward to getting some up close photos of the train parked at Main St - I am glad they are doing this


Wdwmagic says it will reopen in January so who knows?

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...walt-disney-world-railroad-closures-dates.htm


----------



## Spaceguy55

Sure hope they can somehow blow the train whistle...it's always nice to hear that as you get close to MK


----------



## Teamubr

rteetz said:


> Wdwmagic says it will reopen in January so who knows?


I wonder if WDWmagic got the year wrong and it will be closed until January 2020? That seems to fit more with the work to be done.

j


----------



## rteetz

Teamubr said:


> I wonder if WDWmagic got the year wrong and it will be closed until January 2020? That seems to fit more with the work to be done.
> 
> j


Not sure. We don't know what the extent of the work is being done to the train.


----------



## buteraa

rteetz said:


> Yeah I saw some reports on that.


I'm sorry but someone who has a magic band addiction should not be commenting on ears (yes I have the rose gold ones and maybe a few/lots of others).......


----------



## Disneymom1126

rteetz said:


> Not sure. We don't know what the extent of the work is being done to the train.



Any chance they have to change the path/track over by where Tron is being built? It seems to go right through where a logical path to get to the ride would be based on what we saw when we rode last week.


----------



## rteetz

Disneymom1126 said:


> Any chance they have to change the path/track over by where Tron is being built? It seems to go right through where a logical path to get to the ride would be based on what we saw when we rode last week.


I don't believe the train track itself is being moved.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I guessing WDWMagic has the year wrong.  It’s been speculated that the train will be closed for over a year and other sites are reporting this.

Time will tell but my money is on it being closed until 2020.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> I guessing WDWMagic has the year wrong.  It’s been speculated that the train will be closed for over a year and other sites are reporting this.
> 
> Time will tell but my money is on it being closed until 2020.


According to sources, this will be a project that has several closures. This is likely just the first one. Disney doesn't have an opening date yet on the WDW site calendar.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> According to sources, this will be a project that has several closures. This is likely just the first one. Disney doesn't have an opening date yet on the WDW site calendar.


. I hadn’t heard this so didn’t realize multiple shorter closures could be a possibility rather than 1 longer closure.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> . I hadn’t heard this so didn’t realize multiple shorter closures could be a possibility rather than 1 longer closure.


Obviously not official but is a possibility.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Hey @rteetz - I know there's no guarantees and things can change at anytime...but do you think we're in the clear on a Splash refurb in Jan this year?  Seems like it's typically been announced by now if it's going to occur.


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Hey @rteetz - I know there's no guarantees and things can change at anytime...but do you think we're in the clear on a Splash refurb in Jan this year?  Seems like it's typically been announced by now if it's going to occur.


I would say there will very likely not be one in Jan. if it hasn't been announced by now. Things can always change though.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> I would say there will very likely not be one in Jan. if it hasn't been announced by now. Things can always change though.


Thanks - I'm sure you'll do your best to have it open for us in January  HAHA!

They do have Peter Pan and Speedway down for Refurbs (and maybe railroad).  While neither of those are "people eaters" it is 2 fairly well-known/popular attractions to have out of commission.  I was hoping that WDW would not take a 3rd one down and started to think we were safe when we cleared mid-November.  Last year I believe news of the Jan refurb for Splash came out in early November.


----------



## shoreward

The FP area for Illuminations really gives you a close-up view.
https://twitter.com/i/status/1067252961364058120


----------



## MommaBerd

shoreward said:


> The FP area for Illuminations really gives you a close-up view.
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1067252961364058120


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneymom1126 said:


> Any chance they have to change the path/track over by where Tron is being built? It seems to go right through where a logical path to get to the ride would be based on what we saw when we rode last week.



From the concept art (which I know is not anything exact) it seems more like the entrance to Tron will involve going over the train tracks - so will be more of a “tunnel” being build that the train will go through

I am interested to see what they do as obviously seeing a steam train doesn’t fit with Tomorrowland so perhaps mix of a tunnel and foliage to hide it?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

shoreward said:


> The FP area for Illuminations really gives you a close-up view.
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1067252961364058120



Junior exec: Mr. Iger, what are we going to do about this in the future?

Iger: hand our cupcakes and charge $79 for “premier viewing”


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney’s Artemis Fowl trailer

https://twitter.com/artemisfowl/status/1067325112670547971?s=21


----------



## wareagle57

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I was really hoping this would close after the 8th of December. However, I'll be able to ride it at the beginning of my trip!
> 
> 
> I'm extremely excited about this film now!!!



We get there the 9th. It's not going to be the same without the train or TSI. But I feel pretty lucky those are the only real closures during our trip. Could be a lot worse. Will just have to ride the TTA more to make up for it.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> From the concept art (which I know is not anything exact) it seems more like the entrance to Tron will involve going over the train tracks - so will be more of a “tunnel” being build that the train will go through
> 
> I am interested to see what they do as obviously seeing a steam train doesn’t fit with Tomorrowland so perhaps mix of a tunnel and foliage to hide it?



It’d be cool if they did a tunnel with some effects in it or something. Obviously it won’t be as elaborate is the primeval world stretch in Disneyland, but something would be nice.

I’d love for there to be a Tomorrowland station, but thats clearly not in the plans at this moment


----------



## TheMaxRebo

umichigan10 said:


> It’d be cool if they did a tunnel with some effects in it or something. Obviously it won’t be as elaborate is the primeval world stretch in Disneyland, but something would be nice.
> 
> I’d love for there to be a Tomorrowland station, but thats clearly not in the plans at this moment



yeah, they could do some projections or (can't believe I am saying this) screens for some cool effects or something ... they do a little thing that is kinda cool on the airport shuttle train at the Zurich airport

(skip to about the 1 minute mark)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney’s Artemis Fowl trailer
> 
> https://twitter.com/artemisfowl/status/1067325112670547971?s=21




looks pretty cool - but I fear it will have the same issue as other recent efforts in that it is too "dark" to be a true family film but also not a teen/grownup film and will flop (looks like it must have had a pretty decent budget too so will be hard to make a profit)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Seating Area for Drinkwallah, Yak and Yeti Opens at Disney’s Animal Kingdom


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, they could do some projections or (can't believe I am saying this) screens for some cool effects or something ... they do a little thing that is kinda cool on the airport shuttle train at the Zurich airport
> 
> (skip to about the 1 minute mark)


At Imagineering in Glendale there is a corridor that mimics being on the monorail.  Yes, its done with screens.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Names Revealed for Two New Restaurants Coming to Coronado Springs July 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News*

2019 NFL Draft Coverage Coming to ABC and ESPN This Spring


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Amy Sedaris Joins Cast of Jon Favreau’s “The Lion King”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Seating Area for Drinkwallah, Yak and Yeti Opens at Disney’s Animal Kingdom



Like to see things like this - there are a lot of good drink stands in AK but not enough seating near them (though I wish more of this was covered)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Amy Sedaris Joins Cast of Jon Favreau’s “The Lion King”




hmm, interesting they are adding a new character .... I wonder why they felt this was needed



According to Variety, Amy Sedaris (_Strangers with Candy_, _Bojack Horseman_) will voice a new character not featured in the 1994 animated film.
Sedaris will apparently portray an elephant shrew — a small mammal that gets its large name from its long nose.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> hmm, interesting they are adding a new character .... I wonder why they felt this was needed
> 
> 
> 
> According to Variety, Amy Sedaris (_Strangers with Candy_, _Bojack Horseman_) will voice a new character not featured in the 1994 animated film.
> Sedaris will apparently portray an elephant shrew — a small mammal that gets its large name from its long nose.


To spice up the story? I am actually looking forward to that. Something not exactly like the original.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks pretty cool - but I fear it will have the same issue as other recent efforts in that it is too "dark" to be a true family film but also not a teen/grownup film and will flop (looks like it must have had a pretty decent budget too so will be hard to make a profit)


I wonder if people have a hard time with seeing Disney and at least nowadays thinking it has to be a true family film because it's Disney. I agree with you that it could be that inbetween age where the appeal isn't enough to create a large box office result. It does remind me in that respects like Ender's Game. 

Without a doubt though other YA books turned films have done well. 

Maybe Disney being Disney is hurting them lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> To spice up the story? I am actually looking forward to that. Something not exactly like the original.



definitely - just wondering what the role will entail ... is it to help with the story?  Involve a new storyline element?  Just for more comic relief?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I wonder if people have a hard time with seeing Disney and at least nowadays thinking it has to be a true family film because it's Disney. I agree with you that it could be that inbetween age where the appeal isn't enough to create a large box office result. It does remind me in that respects like Ender's Game.
> 
> Without a doubt though other YA books turned films have done well.
> 
> Maybe Disney being Disney is hurting them lol.




That's a fair pint - and while YA books have made for successful movies most that I can think of off hand skew a bit older (Hunger Games, etc.) and, to your point, will teenagers (who can go to the movies alone) think they are "too cool" for Disney?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> From the concept art (which I know is not anything exact) it seems more like the entrance to Tron will involve going over the train tracks - so will be more of a “tunnel” being build that the train will go through
> 
> I am interested to see what they do as obviously seeing a steam train doesn’t fit with Tomorrowland so perhaps mix of a tunnel and foliage to hide it?


Funny that you mention the tunnel...When I was at WDW earlier this month, I rode in the back of the train and got talking to the Train Conductor CM...Take this as a CM giving info, but he claims that Disney is building a tunnel from the Fantasyland Station to where the train meets Space Mountain. This would cut out the view of the current walkway and everything between the Fantasyland Station and Main Street Station...I would put this as a rumor, but he seemed pretty confident about that sighting that Disney says that "trains aren't in Tomorrowland."


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely - just wondering what the role will entail ... is it to help with the story?  *Involve a new storyline element?  Just for more comic relief?*


I am going to go with either of the bolded. The story really doesn't need help.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

$1.75 Billion Lawsuit Filed by Malaysian Theme Park Company Against Disney, Fox


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Funny that you mention the tunnel...When I was at WDW earlier this month, I rode in the back of the train and got talking to the Train Conductor CM...Take this as a CM giving info, but he claims that Disney is building a tunnel from the Fantasyland Station to where the train meets Space Mountain. This would cut out the view of the current walkway and everything between the Fantasyland Station and Main Street Station...I would put this as a rumor, but he seemed pretty confident about that sighting that Disney says that "trains aren't in Tomorrowland."



I could see that - i think they will do *something* to keep the trains from really intruding on that view

At first I was like "really, all the way from the Fantasyland Station?" but I just did a quick measure on Google Maps and guess didn't realize how close to Tomorrowland the Fantasyland Station is ... from the end of the station to where the People Mover goes over the track is only ~600ft


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's a fair pint - and while YA books have made for successful movies most that I can think of off hand skew a bit older (Hunger Games, etc.) and, to your point, will teenagers (who can go to the movies alone) think they are "too cool" for Disney?


Yeah Hunger Games, Harry Potter and Twilight skewed older but going to those movie premieres there were a ton of younger people too..and older people lol.

I'm just not sure Disney can do those types of films (sci fi-ish, age group, etc) well enough nowadays that is. I feel like nowadays maybe they should hold off on producing them. I'd have a lot more confidence in them, honestly, if Disney wasn't the one doing them. That's not to say that other YA novels turned films have always produced box office hits though.

On the other hand I can't fault Disney too much for trying at least to bring variety to the table considering Marvel, Star Wars and Pixar films they've had recently and in the future.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> But at least Broadway is a different form of entertainment. This is taking a film you made and making the same film with just a different look. Either way I’m still gonna see the Lion King...



 

https://twitter.com/StreamingMagic/status/1067405685388910598


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah Hunger Games, Harry Potter and Twilight skewed older but going to those movie premieres there were a ton of younger people too..and older people lol.
> 
> I'm just not sure Disney can do those types of films (sci fi-ish, age group, etc) well enough nowadays that is. I feel like nowadays maybe they should hold off on producing them. I'd have a lot more confidence in them, honestly, if Disney wasn't the one doing them. That's not to say that other YA novels turned films have always produced box office hits though.
> 
> On the other hand I can't fault Disney too much for trying at least to bring variety to the table considering Marvel, Star Wars and Pixar films they've had recently and in the future.



yeah, it is almost like they need another brand or studio as while Marvel and Star Wars are under the Disney Umbrella, I don't think they have the same stigma of being for families or for kids.  So maybe if it was done by another studio that had a separate head, but still part of "Disney" it could work


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney’s Artemis Fowl trailer
> 
> https://twitter.com/artemisfowl/status/1067325112670547971?s=21





TheMaxRebo said:


> looks pretty cool - but I fear it will have the same issue as other recent efforts in that it is too "dark" to be a true family film but also not a teen/grownup film and will flop (looks like it must have had a pretty decent budget too so will be hard to make a profit)



It'll be interesting to see more about this one.  The character is much more of a Lex Luther/ Hans Gruber than a Harry Potter and my main concern is them changing the character to be more like the latter.   This trailer didn't really show us anything about that.  If done right, they could have a big hit.   But it's nice after all these years to finally have something.  I mean I first heard about the Artemis Fowl movie on the Backlot Tour from the real guide shortly after mentioning the Hitchhikers Guide film entering production.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, it is almost like they need another brand or studio as while Marvel and Star Wars are under the Disney Umbrella, I don't think they have the same stigma of being for families or for kids.  So maybe if it was done by another studio that had a separate head, but still part of "Disney" it could work


Agreed


----------



## JReneeW

Is a Test Track Refurb coming up?  I tried to book at FP+ for 2/4 and none are available all day.


----------



## rteetz

JReneeW said:


> Is a Test Track Refurb coming up?  I tried to book at FP+ for 2/4 and none are available all day.


It is not on the schedule as of right now.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Names Revealed for Two New Restaurants Coming to Coronado Springs July 2019



Three Bridges? They couldn't even go for Tres Puentes?


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> Three Bridges? They couldn't even go for Tres Puentes?


This is Disney after all...


----------



## Mattimation

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's a fair pint - and while YA books have made for successful movies most that I can think of off hand skew a bit older (Hunger Games, etc.) and, to your point, will teenagers (who can go to the movies alone) think they are "too cool" for Disney?



I worry they waited too long for this one. I loved the Artemis Fowl books when I was a child, but I feel like I'm not going to enjoy this film much as an adult because of how young it slants. YA feels like stories for 13-18ish, but Artemis Fowl was definitely intended for younger readers than that. I'm not sure the kids who grew up with the books will still enjoy the story, and I don't think the books are as prominent today among today's children. It probably won't matter much since it'll be a movie parents can take their kids to while they're still out of school, but I don't think it'll have the same built-in audience that Hunger Games had, and it definitely doesn't have the staying power that Harry Potter does.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> From the concept art (which I know is not anything exact) it seems more like the entrance to Tron will involve going over the train tracks - so will be more of a “tunnel” being build that the train will go through
> 
> I am interested to see what they do as obviously seeing a steam train doesn’t fit with Tomorrowland so perhaps mix of a tunnel and foliage to hide it?


I would gather that a tunnel through Tron would be the solution. The train is already pretty hidden from Tomorrowland and that would hopefully continue it. After being there a few weeks ago . it just seems like Tron will be so farm removed from the rest of Tomorrowland, but I am sure they'll pull it together well. Just hard to visualize it right now. 

They definitely won't want a traffic jam of a railroad crossing for guests. Not only is it dangerous (let's admit it .. some people just don't obey signs), it could just be a traffic jam for guests and just ruin the immersion of Tomorrowland.

When I was on the train a few weeks ago, the Space Mountain exit was still going out the back emergency exit and the guests had to cross the tracks there as the train crossed (but they had a CM or two manning that crossing since there isn't a true crossing signal there). 

As long as they keep "Lasseter point" (Follow the fake track from Casey Junior (starting the path from Storybook Circus to Tomorrowland) until it reaches a dead end wooden block). A tidbit I learned on the train tour: This point was apparently requested and created for John Lasseter (a train buff himself) because he felt that there wasn't a good place to view/take pictures of the train in Fantasyland after the construction of Storybook Circus.


----------



## Gusey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney’s Artemis Fowl trailer
> 
> https://twitter.com/artemisfowl/status/1067325112670547971?s=21


Completely forgot they were making this film, lol At least one original film in 2019


----------



## tlmadden73

Mattimation said:


> I worry they waited too long for this one. I loved the Artemis Fowl books when I was a child, but I feel like I'm not going to enjoy this film much as an adult because of how young it slants. YA feels like stories for 13-18ish, but Artemis Fowl was definitely intended for younger readers than that. I'm not sure the kids who grew up with the books will still enjoy the story, and I don't think the books are as prominent today among today's children. It probably won't matter much since it'll be a movie parents can take their kids to while they're still out of school, but I don't think it'll have the same built-in audience that Hunger Games had, and it definitely doesn't have the staying power that Harry Potter does.



I never heard of this book series surprisingly. Despite it being "YA", it looks interesting to me. I enjoyed Harry Potter as an adult, probably moreso than I would have had I read them as a teenager. 

Good stories don't have a shelf life (look at all the comic books movies, the Lord of the Rings or the Disney adaptations of fairy tales).


----------



## sherlockmiles

tlmadden73 said:


> I never heard of this book series surprisingly. Despite it being "YA", it looks interesting to me. I enjoyed Harry Potter as an adult, probably moreso than I would have had I read them as a teenager.
> 
> Good stories don't have a shelf life (look at all the comic books movies, the Lord of the Rings or the Disney adaptations of fairy tales).



I enjoyed most of the series.  Got a bit weird in the middle.
Never did spend the time to decode the messages though.  
I'm looking forward to seeing the movie.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Mattimation said:


> *I worry they waited too long for this one.* I loved the Artemis Fowl books when I was a child, but I feel like I'm not going to enjoy this film much as an adult because of how young it slants. YA feels like stories for 13-18ish, but Artemis Fowl was definitely intended for younger readers than that. I'm not sure the kids who grew up with the books will still enjoy the story, and I don't think the books are as prominent today among today's children. It probably won't matter much since it'll be a movie parents can take their kids to while they're still out of school, but I don't think it'll have the same built-in audience that Hunger Games had, and it definitely doesn't have the staying power that Harry Potter does.


That's part of the reason I was saying nowadays.

Twilight was written in 2005 and the first film released in 2008. They were striking while the iron was hot. Harry Potter was published in 1997 with film rights sold in 1998 and the first film released in 2001.  Artemis Fowl was written in 2001 with a film being released in 2019; in fairness there was a tv series in the works early on not too long after the first books but it ultimately failed in being produced.

I don't think Artemis Fowl is on the same level as the ones I've mentioned but part of their film success was being released with the public's attention was there.

And consumers shift and change what they like. Many 90s movies could be considered really cheesy and corny by today's standards but were big hits back then. And I think in terms of box office YA novels to film adapatations had a strong run there for a while but interests have waned on that. Though yes Artemis Fowl does run a bit lower in age group.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> Good stories don't have a shelf life (look at all the comic books movies, the Lord of the Rings or the Disney adaptations of fairy tales).


A novel to a film adaptation is not the same thing as saying good stories don't have a shelf life.


----------



## umichigan10

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, they could do some projections or (can't believe I am saying this) screens for some cool effects or something ... they do a little thing that is kinda cool on the airport shuttle train at the Zurich airport
> 
> (skip to about the 1 minute mark)


Exactly. I’m not expecting anything extravagant, but a little hint of something would be cool


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Ant man and the Wasp facade revealed at Hong Kong Disneyland 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photos-new-facade-for-ant-man-and-the-wasp-nano-battle-completed/


----------



## Disneymom1126

TheMaxRebo said:


> From the concept art (which I know is not anything exact) it seems more like the entrance to Tron will involve going over the train tracks - so will be more of a “tunnel” being build that the train will go through
> 
> I am interested to see what they do as obviously seeing a steam train doesn’t fit with Tomorrowland so perhaps mix of a tunnel and foliage to hide it?



This makes sense and would also require them to shut down the train for a bit while they build the tunnel/walkway. My thought when riding it this past week and seeing where they are building Tron was just that there would be no way to get to Tron without crossing the tracks in some way!


----------



## rteetz

Random night in October 2019 prices for Gran Destino Tower at Coronado 

Standard roughly $525
Water view $552
Standard King $617
Water view King $629
Standard Club access $650
Executive suite $909
One bedroom suite $1305
Presidential suite $1782


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Random night in October 2019 prices for Gran Destino Tower at Coronado
> 
> Standard roughly $525
> Water view $552
> Standard King $617
> Water view King $629
> Standard Club access $650
> Executive suite $909
> One bedroom suite $1305
> Presidential suite $1782



Wow!!! Those are definitely deluxe prices.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney’s Artemis Fowl trailer
> 
> https://twitter.com/artemisfowl/status/1067325112670547971?s=21





TheMaxRebo said:


> That's a fair pint - and while YA books have made for successful movies most that I can think of off hand skew a bit older (Hunger Games, etc.) and, to your point, will teenagers (who can go to the movies alone) think they are "too cool" for Disney?



I agree with all the discussion around why it may flop, but I for one am excited to see what they do with it. I absolutely loved these books. And I'm way too old to think I'm "too cool" for anything so if I'm in that theater by myself then so be it


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> Random night in October 2019 prices for Gran Destino Tower at Coronado
> 
> Standard roughly $525
> Water view $552
> Standard King $617
> Water view King $629
> Standard Club access $650
> Executive suite $909
> One bedroom suite $1305
> Presidential suite $1782



Yikes! I guess I'll never be staying in the tower!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Random night in October 2019 prices for Gran Destino Tower at Coronado
> 
> Standard roughly $525
> Water view $552
> Standard King $617
> Water view King $629
> Standard Club access $650
> Executive suite $909
> One bedroom suite $1305
> Presidential suite $1782


I'd love to see some photos of the Presidential Suite (there aren't any or any concept art showing it floating around yet are there?) Ohhh and a One Bedroom Suite. I'm intrigued what the price gets you 

BTW is the Standard then 2 queen beds?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dolewhipdreams said:


> I agree with all the discussion around why it may flop, but I for one am excited to see what they do with it. I absolutely loved these books. And I'm way too old to think I'm "too cool" for anything so if I'm in that theater by myself then so be it


There's always the idea for a DIS meet . We could all be too cool together


----------



## Farro

Moliphino said:


> Yikes! I guess I'll never be staying in the tower!



We were considering it for a big 2020 trip, but we'd rather stay Boardwalk Inn with a Boardwalk/Water view for roughly 100 more a night. If we are going to splurge, then I want a hotel where I can walk to 2 parks with an awesome view!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Random night in October 2019 prices for Gran Destino Tower at Coronado
> 
> Standard roughly $525
> Water view $552
> Standard King $617
> Water view King $629
> Standard Club access $650
> Executive suite $909
> One bedroom suite $1305
> Presidential suite $1782


I can't imagine why someone would book a 1BR here when one at BLT (theme park view) is $962 for some random dates in Oct (as one example)... is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Tigger's ally

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can't imagine why someone would book a 1BR here when one at BLT (theme park view) is $962 for some random dates in Oct (as one example)... is there something I'm missing?



Conventions maybe.  Keep in mind the business class is why this was built in the first place.  Travel expenses are different than my back pocket expenses.


----------



## Gusey

Just a little somthing about Artemis Fowl, work in a book shop here in UK and just this week, you could get the book free (as substitute to the book you were supposed tog et as it was out of stock) if you bought another book and most parents hadn't heard of the book before and was quite a challenge to encourage them. Wonder if it will do well here in the UK based on that???


----------



## Mrs. W

rteetz said:


> Random night in October 2019 prices for Gran Destino Tower at Coronado
> 
> Standard roughly $525
> Water view $552
> Standard King $617
> Water view King $629
> Standard Club access $650
> Executive suite $909
> One bedroom suite $1305
> Presidential suite $1782



Oh my! Those prices are substantially more than the prices for my dates 12/4-12/7/19. I’ll be at BLT, but I looked at Gran Tower earlier and it’s only $378/night for standard view club level. I wish Coronado had additional transportation options, but then of course, it wouldn’t be $378 for club level.


----------



## Farro

The site confused me. I looked dates and all the Tower rooms were unavailable, they only had the (old) hotel room prices.


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I can't imagine why someone would book a 1BR here when one at BLT (theme park view) is $962 for some random dates in Oct (as one example)... is there something I'm missing?


It's a big convention hotel so people going for the convention want to stay close to that.  I think the pricing is less for park goers.


----------



## Mrs. W

Farro said:


> The site confused me. I looked dates and all the Tower rooms were unavailable, they only had the (old) hotel room prices.



Which dates did you use? The tower opens July 2019 according to the Disney Parks Blog. I must admit that the December prices I saw earlier seemed almost too low (relatively, of course), but I double checked and the prices haven’t changed.  For the new tower, I see: 

Standard: $266
Water view: $291
Standard king: $346
Water king: $356
Standard club: $378
Executive club: $606
1 bedroom club: $972
Presidential suite club: $1389


----------



## Firebird060

Mrs. W said:


> Which dates did you use? The tower opens July 2019 according to the Disney Parks Blog. I must admit that the December prices I saw earlier seemed almost too low (relatively, of course), but I double checked and the prices haven’t changed.  For the new tower, I see:
> 
> Standard: $266
> Water view: $291
> Standard king: $346
> Water king: $356
> Standard club: $378
> Executive club: $606
> 1 bedroom club: $972
> Presidential suite club: $1389




Your Prices seem more on Par as to what I expect,  Yes the Tower is for Conventioneers, but right now for Conventions on Disney Property for the same type of stay Disney is already having to compete with Swolphin,  I expected Coronado prices to be similar to Swalphin,   If the tower was theme park adjacent then I would see the pricing being more in line with the deluxe


----------



## Farro

I was just watching a video of Spaceship Earth (as one does on a Tuesday) and it got me thinking - will we ever see an animatronic heavy ride built again? Or is this a bygone era?

Will it just be screens and CGI?

I'm so fearful a Spaceship Earth update is going to remove what makes it so amazing.

Disney is the best at animatronics, I wish they would do more. Animatronics are never outdated.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> Random night in October 2019 prices for Gran Destino Tower at Coronado
> 
> Standard roughly $525
> Water view $552
> Standard King $617
> Water view King $629
> Standard Club access $650
> Executive suite $909
> One bedroom suite $1305
> Presidential suite $1782



I just booked last weekend of September in a Tower Club-Level room for $377 night.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I was just watching a video of Spaceship Earth (as one does on a Tuesday) and it got me thinking - will we ever see an animatronic heavy ride built again? Or is this a bygone era?
> 
> Will it just be screens and CGI?
> 
> I'm so fearful a Spaceship Earth update is going to remove what makes it so amazing.
> 
> Disney is the best at animatronics, I wish they would do more. Animatronics are never outdated.



well, the Rise of the Resistance ride in Galaxy's Edge is supposed to have a lot of animatronics (I think around 77 is rumored - some will only have simple motion and a few will be full on animatronics).  Will have some screens but also a lot of physical sets, including the 2 full size AT-ATs


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'd love to see some photos of the Presidential Suite (there aren't any or any concept art showing it floating around yet are there?) Ohhh and a One Bedroom Suite. I'm intrigued what the price gets you
> 
> BTW is the Standard then 2 queen beds?


There is a concept image on the disney website.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, the Rise of the Resistance ride in Galaxy's Edge is supposed to have a lot of animatronics (I think around 77 is rumored - some will only have simple motion and a few will be full on animatronics).  Will have some screens but also a lot of physical sets, including the 2 full size AT-ATs



I did not know that. Thanks, that cheered me up!


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> I just booked last weekend of September in a Tower Club-Level room for $377 night.


That's pretty good. I want a full review ok?


----------



## Mattimation

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> That's part of the reason I was saying nowadays.
> 
> Twilight was written in 2005 and the first film released in 2008. They were striking while the iron was hot. Harry Potter was published in 1997 with film rights sold in 1998 and the first film released in 2001.  Artemis Fowl was written in 2001 with a film being released in 2019; in fairness there was a tv series in the works early on not too long after the first books but it ultimately failed in being produced.
> 
> I don't think Artemis Fowl is on the same level as the ones I've mentioned but part of their film success was being released with the public's attention was there.
> 
> And consumers shift and change what they like. Many 90s movies could be considered really cheesy and corny by today's standards but were big hits back then. And I think in terms of box office YA novels to film adapatations had a strong run there for a while but interests have waned on that. Though yes Artemis Fowl does run a bit lower in age group.



This is a much better verbalization of my point, thank you. Especially like your point on how YA Adventure films have very much fallen out of favor, and seem to be moving more towards romantic comedies.



tlmadden73 said:


> Good stories don't have a shelf life (look at all the comic books movies, the Lord of the Rings or the Disney adaptations of fairy tales).



I fully agree with this, but I don't think it applies to film adaptations so much. Disney's had a string of middling-to-poorly-received films this year, all based on tried and true classics. Wrinkle in Time, Christopher Robin, and The Nutcracker were all based on hugely popular titles that many people quickly recognize, and were generally panned by critics and skipped by audiences. "Artemis Fowl" doesn't have nearly that much recognition, especially 18 years after publication, so I'm just not sure it will draw an audience in a time where people want to know if they like a movie before they see it.


----------



## rteetz

Mrs. W said:


> Oh my! Those prices are substantially more than the prices for my dates 12/4-12/7/19. I’ll be at BLT, but I looked at Gran Tower earlier and it’s only $378/night for standard view club level. I wish Coronado had additional transportation options, but then of course, it wouldn’t be $378 for club level.


That's good. I chose Oct. 27th I think when I was looking at prices.


----------



## rteetz

Mrs. W said:


> Which dates did you use? The tower opens July 2019 according to the Disney Parks Blog. I must admit that the December prices I saw earlier seemed almost too low (relatively, of course), but I double checked and the prices haven’t changed.  For the new tower, I see:
> 
> Standard: $266
> Water view: $291
> Standard king: $346
> Water king: $356
> Standard club: $378
> Executive club: $606
> 1 bedroom club: $972
> Presidential suite club: $1389


Thats pretty good for December for a standard.


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> That's pretty good. I want a full review ok?



Even though it's not a deluxe, the amenities are enough for me and at that price for Club Level - there's really no reason to pass it up in favor of somewhere else.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That's good. I chose Oct. 27th I think when I was looking at prices.



is anything big happening, convention wise, in October that could be driving prices up just for that month?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> is anything big happening, convention wise, in October that could be driving prices up just for that month?


I think what happened is it automatically added a ticket onto that night which is why my prices seem so much higher.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor/News

Epcot Forever will have a Holiday Tag during the holidays next year.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Renderings Released of Gran Destino Tower Rooms; Available to Book Now


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Newly Remodeled Panchito’s Gift Shop Now Complete at Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Mary Poppins Themed Desserts With Souvenir Spoons At Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Ratatouille and Skyliner Construction Has Closed Part of Epcot’s France Pavilion


----------



## rteetz

Disney Rumor Round Up November 2018


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Discovery Trading Company Now Offers Holiday Ornament Personalization


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Experience the 2018 Disney Festival of Holidays with a Sip and Savor Pass


----------



## rteetz

*News*

You Have One More Day to #ShareYourEars and Make Wishes Come True


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> I think what happened is it automatically added a ticket onto that night which is why my prices seem so much higher.



That's probably it. I looked for Halloween/Wine & Dine Half and it was slightly higher ($388 vs. $377), but not a crazy change for Club Level.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think what happened is it automatically added a ticket onto that night which is why my prices seem so much higher.



ah, ok - that makes sense


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Renderings Released of Gran Destino Tower Rooms; Available to Book Now


 
That furniture was from our house when I was around 5 years old  (around 1970).  The light fixture was on a lamp beside our couch though.  Amazing how they found 70's furniture in such great condition.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I think what happened is it automatically added a ticket onto that night which is why my prices seem so much higher.



WDW software should be smart enough to know you just walk up to the gate and tell them your name and the gates magically open!  Blaming this on on IT.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> WDW software should be smart enough to know you just walk up to the gate and tell them your name and the gates magically open!  Blaming this on on IT.


If that were the case I could save a lot of money.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> There is a concept image on the disney website.


 Thanks for linking up on the below post. My computer did not like me when I was going to Disney's website it was being really slow and annoying lol

Much easier to go to your post and at least see some things 

I like the stone wall touches in the concept art.



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Renderings Released of Gran Destino Tower Rooms; Available to Book Now


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> If hat were the case I could save a lot of money.



Don't know about that, if it were free to get in, you would probably be adding numerous trips so airfare would explode.   That or buying a house nearby....


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Don't know about that, if it were free to get in, you would probably be adding numerous trips so airfare would explode.   That or buying a house nearby....


Also true...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Tigger's ally said:


> Conventions maybe.  Keep in mind the business class is why this was built in the first place.  Travel expenses are different than my back pocket expenses.





The Pho said:


> It's a big convention hotel so people going for the convention want to stay close to that.  I think the pricing is less for park goers.



Fair enough! I guess Swolfin folks would also be in the target market, no? We see from these boards that they aren't all convention goers.


----------



## The Pho

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Fair enough! I guess Swolfin folks would also be in the target market, no? We see from these boards that they aren't all convention goers.


A lot of the conventions fill up both the Coronado and the Swan and Dolphin convention centers, especially the ones that have 10,000-30,000 attendees, of which there are many spread throughout the year but much heavier in the early fall timeframe.  The difference being that the Boardwalk area is very much park goers and Swan and Dolphin are quite often overflow for that or people staying on their points and points are a huge factor.  When I go for business trips, the Swan and Dolphin are the only on property hotels I'm allowed to expense otherwise I have to go to Bonnet Creek.


----------



## skier_pete

Mattimation said:


> I worry they waited too long for this one. I loved the Artemis Fowl books when I was a child, but I feel like I'm not going to enjoy this film much as an adult because of how young it slants. YA feels like stories for 13-18ish, but Artemis Fowl was definitely intended for younger readers than that. I'm not sure the kids who grew up with the books will still enjoy the story, and I don't think the books are as prominent today among today's children. It probably won't matter much since it'll be a movie parents can take their kids to while they're still out of school, but I don't think it'll have the same built-in audience that Hunger Games had, and it definitely doesn't have the staying power that Harry Potter does.



The August release date is telling. You don't release a film you expect to be a gigantic hit in August.


----------



## The Pho

********** said:


> The August release date is telling. You don't release a film you expect to be a gigantic hit in August.


Well it also has the smallest budget of any film from the studio releasing next year, so it doesn't need a big release date nor is it one of their event films taking up all the other slots.  I could see this making a healthy profit if it's received well.  Their other recent flops have all had ridiculous budgets for the concepts and very poor reception.


----------



## Kaleidodad

Mattimation said:


> I fully agree with this, but I don't think it applies to film adaptations so much. Disney's had a string of middling-to-poorly-received films this year, all based on tried and true classics. Wrinkle in Time, Christopher Robin, and The Nutcracker were all based on hugely popular titles that many people quickly recognize, and were generally panned by critics and skipped by audiences. "Artemis Fowl" doesn't have nearly that much recognition, especially 18 years after publication, so I'm just not sure it will draw an audience in a time where people want to know if they like a movie before they see it.



I largely agree with your points here but respectfully submit that _Christopher Robin_ does not quite deserve to be lumped in with those other critical and box office failures: it has a positive rating score on Rotten Tomatoes and Metacritic (and very strong audience scores), and more than doubled its production budget.


----------



## skier_pete

Kaleidodad said:


> I largely agree with your points here but respectfully submit that _Christopher Robin_ does not quite deserve to be lumped in with those other critical and box office failures: it has a positive rating score on Rotten Tomatoes and Metacritic (and very strong audience scores), and more than doubled its production budget.



Agree, Christopher Robin was not a bomb. It was a middling hit on par with its budget.

 Oops, we're talking movies again.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Mary Poppins Returns Merchandise Arrives at Disney Parks


----------



## Sweettears

Moliphino said:


> Yikes! I guess I'll never be staying in the tower!


I’m sure that the 30-40% deluxe discounts will make a return any day now.


----------



## Sweettears

Tigger's ally said:


> Conventions maybe.  Keep in mind the business class is why this was built in the first place.  Travel expenses are different than my back pocket expenses.


I don’t totally disagree but the average business person attending a conference doesn’t usually have carte Blanche to expense the presidential suite. Or any of the other expensive options. Just another example of too many people with too much money willing to splurge.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Mary Poppins Returns Merchandise Arrives at Disney Parks


Soot yourself That shirt is totally cute!


----------



## writerguyfl

Sweettears said:


> I don’t totally disagree but the average business person attending a conference doesn’t usually have carte Blanche to expense the presidential suite. Or any of the other expensive options. Just another example of too many people with too much money willing to splurge.



I worked in hotels for years.  Typically, when a group takes over all the convention space at a hotel, things like suites or executive level rooms are "given" to the group to house VIPs.  In my experience, it would be rare for a presidential suite to be sold during a major in-house convention.


----------



## Keels

writerguyfl said:


> I worked in hotels for years.  Typically, when a group takes over all the convention space at a hotel, things like suites or executive level rooms are "given" to the group to house VIPs.  In my experience, it would be rare for a presidential suite to be sold during a major in-house convention.



This.

I book a lot of group/corporate travel (mostly Marriott) - and generally if you’re guaranteeing enough rack rate rooms, you’ll get the largest suite comp’d for hospitality (its VERY rare for anyone to actually sleep there - it’s more for breakfast, Meetings and cocktail VIP meetings) and some of the smaller suites at a serious discount (basically equivalent to a nicer level balcony room).

This tower is priced very comparably to some of the nicer Marriott convention properties, with many of the amenities that Marriott members expect minus the points (club lounge, ability to choose between king bed and two queens, etc.) that would definitely sway companies looking at hosting meetings at Coronado versus Marriott World Center. As an event planner - only ONE person can get points for a Marriott group event and it has a max, so if a person has a choice between staying with their family at a Disney property that offers the same thing as a Marriott further away ... well, it’s a no-brainer now with the addition of this tower.


----------



## Sweettears

Keels said:


> This.
> 
> I book a lot of group/corporate travel (mostly Marriott) - and generally if you’re guaranteeing enough rack rate rooms, you’ll get the largest suite comp’d for hospitality (its VERY rare for anyone to actually sleep there - it’s more for breakfast, Meetings and cocktail VIP meetings) and some of the smaller suites at a serious discount (basically equivalent to a nicer level balcony room).
> 
> This tower is priced very comparably to some of the nicer Marriott convention properties, with many of the amenities that Marriott members expect minus the points (club lounge, ability to choose between king bed and two queens, etc.) that would definitely sway companies looking at hosting meetings at Coronado versus Marriott World Center. As an event planner - only ONE person can get points for a Marriott group event and it has a max, so if a person has a choice between staying with their family at a Disney property that offers the same thing as a Marriott further away ... well, it’s a no-brainer now with the addition of this tower.


I agree. My comment was mostly geared towards the working class attending the conventions. I attend quite a few and understand how it works.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Toy Story hotel coming to Tokyo Disneyland in 2021!

https://tdrexplorer.com/toy-story-hotel-tokyo-disney-2021/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Sweettears said:


> I don’t totally disagree but the average business person attending a conference doesn’t usually have carte Blanche to expense the presidential suite. Or any of the other expensive options. Just another example of *too many people with too much money willing to splurge.*



Not sure I get *this*...?


----------



## sachilles

Regarding Tron construction. Are there currently any below guest level utilidors or anything near the train tracks of the construction site? A tunnel to enclose the train makes a lot of sense. They may be able to route guests over the tracks in an elevated walkway(probably the cheapest option), but they could go under it as well. I have a tough time believing it would take a full year to get things constructed OVER the track in a usable fashion. The only thing I can think off is that construction equipment must have to cross the tracks often, and that is a contributing factor to such a long closure of the train.


----------



## OKW Lover

sachilles said:


> Are there currently any below guest level utilidors or anything near the train tracks of the construction site?


Doubtful.  I'm looking at a graphic representation of the Utilidors (which is quite old so it shows old attraction names) and the closest I see is the stairway to "Mickey's Star Traders"


----------



## jknezek

sachilles said:


> Regarding Tron construction. Are there currently any below guest level utilidors or anything near the train tracks of the construction site? A tunnel to enclose the train makes a lot of sense. They may be able to route guests over the tracks in an elevated walkway(probably the cheapest option), but they could go under it as well. I have a tough time believing it would take a full year to get things constructed OVER the track in a usable fashion. The only thing I can think off is that construction equipment must have to cross the tracks often, and that is a contributing factor to such a long closure of the train.



No. The utilidors don't extend out that far. Most of them are very close in to the hub and I believe the farthest out they go in Tommorowland is a stairway by Cosmic Rays and also the big gift shop.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Regarding Tron construction. Are there currently any below guest level utilidors or anything near the train tracks of the construction site? A tunnel to enclose the train makes a lot of sense. They may be able to route guests over the tracks in an elevated walkway(probably the cheapest option), but they could go under it as well. I have a tough time believing it would take a full year to get things constructed OVER the track in a usable fashion. The only thing I can think off is that construction equipment must have to cross the tracks often, and that is a contributing factor to such a long closure of the train.



based on the concept art (which, we all know isn't necessarily what will actually get built) it clearly shows a level / walkway above the train tracsk for Tron


----------



## Q-man

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> https://twitter.com/StreamingMagic/status/1067405685388910598
> 
> 
> View attachment 367163



MIL was so disappointed to find out the animals are CGI.


----------



## Q-man

Tigger's ally said:


> That furniture was from our house when I was around 5 years old  (around 1970).  The light fixture was on a lamp beside our couch though.  Amazing how they found 70's furniture in such great condition.


Mid century modern is back in style after 50-60 years.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> based on the concept art (which, we all know isn't necessarily what will actually get built) it clearly shows a level / walkway above the train tracsk for Tron


According to sources this piece of art isn’t entirely accurate to what it will look like.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Attraction line up for the after hours events at AK and DHS

http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/attra...ours-at-animal-kingdom-and-hollywood-studios/


----------



## sachilles

TheMaxRebo said:


> based on the concept art (which, we all know isn't necessarily what will actually get built) it clearly shows a level / walkway above the train tracsk for Tron


Is there a generally accepted idea as to whether the ride will load inside of the tracks, and then cross the tracks as part of the ride or vice versa? It shows the structure across the tracks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

not sure if this was posted yet or not but Marriott International officially announced the new hotel at the Swolphin site, will be called "The Cove"

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/update-fo...sney-world-hotel-in-swan-and-dolphin-complex/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sachilles said:


> Is there a generally accepted idea as to whether the ride will load inside of the tracks, and then cross the tracks as part of the ride or vice versa? It shows the structure across the tracks.



well, as @rteetz posted the concept art might not be what actually gets built

I always assumed the loading and everything would be on the other side of the tracks but you would walk under that "canopy section" of the track to get there, etc. - but that is just an assumption on my part, just based on space as there isn't a ton between the speedway and the tracks


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if this was posted yet or not but Marriott International officially announced the new hotel at the Swolphin site, will be called "The Cove"
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/update-fo...sney-world-hotel-in-swan-and-dolphin-complex/


I guess they are thinking of this as separate from the Swolphin complex then. The style and name don't fit with what is Swolphin.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

A Universal Movie-Themed Escape Room Could Be on the Way


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I guess they are thinking of this as separate from the Swolphin complex then. The style and name don't fit with what is Swolphin.



It's a bit weird though as looks like it will have the same general manager given his comments: “I’m sort of like a dad. I love the Swan, I love the Dolphin, but the newest baby is going to be something special,” said Fred Sawyers, general manager of the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin resort.

Also odd that Marriott already has used the name "Cove" before - there is a Cove at Atlantis and a Frenchman's Cove on St. Thomas.   You'd think they'd go with something unique to avoid any confusion, especially knowing they can easily just pick a different animal to tie into the Swolphin


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's a bit weird though as looks like it will have the same general manager given his comments: “I’m sort of like a dad. I love the Swan, I love the Dolphin, but the newest baby is going to be something special,” said Fred Sawyers, general manager of the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin resort.
> 
> Also odd that Marriott already has used the name "Cove" before - there is a Cove at Atlantis and a Frenchman's Cove on St. Thomas.   You'd think they'd go with something unique to avoid any confusion, especially knowing they can easily just pick a different animal to tie into the Swolphin


Yeah I guess generic is the theme here.


----------



## OKW Lover

sachilles said:


> Is there a generally accepted idea as to whether the ride will load inside of the tracks, and then cross the tracks as part of the ride or vice versa? It shows the structure across the tracks.





TheMaxRebo said:


> well, as @rteetz posted the concept art might not be what actually gets built
> 
> I always assumed the loading and everything would be on the other side of the tracks but you would walk under that "canopy section" of the track to get there, etc. - but that is just an assumption on my part, just based on space as there isn't a ton between the speedway and the tracks


If they follow the way its done in Shanghai, the load will be on the other side of the tracks.  Yes, I know there isn't a train in Shanghai.  Geographically though that's where it would be.  I believe its done that way so you get a preview of what your ride will be as you walk towards the load area.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Attraction line up for the after hours events at AK and DHS
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/attra...ours-at-animal-kingdom-and-hollywood-studios/


  I'll be interested to hear how the AK one goes.  Looking at the open attractions I can only see 2 that would really interest our family.  (Meaning, the rest we could ride/enjoy fairly easily during normal park hours.)  

I'll be interested in hearing about wait times at FoP.  $125 is a steep ticket price if the majority of visitors line up at a few attractions.  It could also be though with that steep ticket price that not as many purchase it so waits will be minimal.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> I'll be interested to hear how the AK one goes.  Looking at the open attractions I can only see 2 that would really interest our family and I'm guessing others also.  (Meaning, the rest we could ride/enjoy fairly easily during normal park hours.)  I'll be interested in hearing about wait times at FoP.  $125 is a steep ticket price if the majority of visitors line up at a few attractions.  It could also be though with that steep ticket price that not as many purchase it so waits will be minimal.


I am thinking most of the crowd for this will be in Pandora meaning waits for everything else will be virtually none. I am surprised they are including a RoL showing in this.


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> I guess they are thinking of this as separate from the Swolphin complex then. The style and name don't fit with what is Swolphin.



While not an animal the name is still water related.

The roof top bar will be pretty sweet place to see both EP and DHS fireworks from.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah I guess generic is the theme here.



yeah, they seem to be going with "Hotel" as the theme for hotels recently


----------



## Q-man

Cove better have 24 hour room service or amberpi is going to make Disney villain-esses look nice.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I am thinking most of the crowd for this will be in Pandora meaning waits for everything else will be virtually none. I am surprised they are including a RoL showing in this.



yeah, definitely odd to add (what I guess would be a third showing for those days) considering they just cut the stage actors from it so obviously trying to save money with it.  Also odd to have the drummers in Pandora for same reason - why cut performers in one area but then pay for them to be there late in another?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> A Universal Movie-Themed Escape Room Could Be on the Way


I'd be totally down for that!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if this was posted yet or not but Marriott International officially announced the new hotel at the Swolphin site, will be called "The Cove"
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/update-fo...sney-world-hotel-in-swan-and-dolphin-complex/


I don’t know why this happened, but my brain went straight to...Hmm...Maybe WDW will get their own version of the Cove Bar that used to be at DCA.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, definitely odd to add (what I guess would be a third showing for those days) considering they just cut the stage actors from it so obviously trying to save money with it.  Also odd to have the drummers in Pandora for same reason - why cut performers in one area but then pay for them to be there late in another?


I imagine the extra show is to draw crowds away from Pandora and the drummers are there because they know everybody will be in Pandora and to draw them away from Flight of Passage.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I don’t know why this happened, but my brain went straight to...Hmm...Maybe WDW will get their own version of the Cove Bar that used to be at DCA.



of the Cove Cafe they have on Disney Cruise Line


----------



## JETSDAD

2019 Moonlight Magic dates announced for DVC members.

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/member-events/moonlight-magic/


----------



## rteetz

Another concept piece for The Cove


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Another concept piece for The Cove
> 
> View attachment 367296



Cool! I saw that on blog mickey, but not the wdwnt article. Thanks for posting!


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Another concept piece for The Cove
> 
> View attachment 367296


That looks way better than the last one, still not too unique but a huge improvement.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> That looks way better than the last one, still not too unique but a huge improvement.


I believe this is the other side of the hotel. So that older piece still stands.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I believe this is the other side of the hotel. So that older piece still stands.


Well then hopefully this is the side I will see more often.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New winter wear at Tren-D

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photos-new-winter-apparel-from-tren-d-in-disney-springs/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JETSDAD said:


> 2019 Moonlight Magic dates announced for DVC members.
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/member-events/moonlight-magic/



FYI for people going down for the DIS Dreams 20th event - one of the dates is the 8th so you might be there when it is going on


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> not sure if this was posted yet or not but Marriott International officially announced the new hotel at the Swolphin site, will be called "The Cove"
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/update-fo...sney-world-hotel-in-swan-and-dolphin-complex/



So what do we call the Swolphin now? The Coswolphin?  The Swovolphin. The Swolcove? 



JETSDAD said:


> 2019 Moonlight Magic dates announced for DVC members.
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/member-events/moonlight-magic/



Nice that they are announcing these fairly early, though if you want to use your DVC points to stay for most of them you are probably already SOL for booking.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New winter wear at Tren-D
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photos-new-winter-apparel-from-tren-d-in-disney-springs/


Holla for the Lizzie McGuire reference!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Another concept piece for The Cove
> 
> View attachment 367296



reminds me of the concept art for the new Endless Summer resort coming to Universal


----------



## Tiki Birdland

The Pho said:


> Well then hopefully this is the side I will see more often.


Paint scheme looks a lot like the Fukushima Daiichi Nuclear Power Plant.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> So what do we call the Swolphin now? The Coswolphin? The Swovolphin. The Swolcove?



Swolphinco?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## JETSDAD

********** said:


> Nice that they are announcing these fairly early, though if you want to use your DVC points to stay for most of them you are probably already SOL for booking.



As of right now there is studio availability for every event date at WDW.  Obviously the further out the more options.  I'm trying to decide whether or not to add another trip into 2019 or save the points for visiting once Star Wars is open.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Skyliner Update 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/disne...tations-resorts-and-cable-installation-video/


----------



## koala1966

********** said:


> So what do we call the Swolphin now? The Coswolphin?  The Swovolphin. The Swolcove?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice that they are announcing these fairly early, though if you want to use your DVC points to stay for most of them you are probably already SOL for booking.


See this is exactly what they are trying to avoid. They don't want you to merge the names. If you would stop doing that they would give us better names. '


----------



## JaxDad

https://variety.com/2018/tv/news/sp...ator-dead-dies-stephen-hillenburg-1203037362/

I posted this on the Community Board, but posters there did not seem interested. I was surprised. SpongeBob was always very popular with my kids, and, I admit, me as well. We also had some great interactions with the characters at Universal. It is sad to see this man pass, especially from such a horrible disease at such a young age.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Magic Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photo-rep...e-tomorrowland-construction-updates-and-more/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> https://variety.com/2018/tv/news/sp...ator-dead-dies-stephen-hillenburg-1203037362/
> 
> I posted this on the Community Board, but posters there did not seem interested. I was surprised. SpongeBob was always very popular with my kids, and, I admit, me as well. We also had some great interactions with the characters at Universal. It is sad to see this man pass, especially from such a horrible disease at such a young age.



must admit I was never a fan of Spongebob and my kids weren't really into it (and to be honest, we tired to not let them watch it) - that said, it is still truly sad whenever anyone that young dies.  He clearly did have a big impact on the world


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Magic Kingdom update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photo-rep...e-tomorrowland-construction-updates-and-more/




Love the photo of the Jim Shore Parrot Statue,  cant wait till Disney ships me mine.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Magic Kingdom update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photo-rep...e-tomorrowland-construction-updates-and-more/



Water bottle will be purchased on next trip!  Imagine grandtinker will get a necklace as well..


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> must admit I was never a fan of Spongebob and my kids weren't really into it (and to be honest, we tired to not let them watch it) - that said, it is still truly sad whenever anyone that young dies.  He clearly did have a big impact on the world



That is sad news, but I agree - that Spongebob song will get stuck in your head like whoa. The only thing I've seen thus far that causes a worse earworm is the Vamperina song. I'm sure there are others out there I just haven't been exposed to yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> That is sad news, but I agree - that Spongebob song will get stuck in your head like whoa. The only thing I've seen thus far that causes a worse earworm is the Vamperina song. I'm sure there are others out there I just haven't been exposed to yet.



Not sure if you have been exposed to Paw Patrol but that is the one the makes me was to stab my ears


----------



## Tigger's ally

amberpi said:


> That is sad news, but I agree - that Spongebob song will get stuck in your head like whoa. The only thing I've seen thus far that causes a worse earworm is the Vamperina song. I'm sure there are others out there I just haven't been exposed to yet.



Puppy dog pals song sticks in my ear.......goin on a mission....


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if you have been exposed to Paw Patrol but that is the one the makes me was to stab my ears
> View attachment 367339



No, that hasn’t really been a thing in our house but I know the kids have been exposed at their mom’s house. I’ve also never seen caliou but I understand it should never be spoken in the presence of kids.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> No, that hasn’t really been a thing in our house but I know the kids have exposed at their mom’s house. I’ve also never seen caliou but I understand it should never be spoken in the presence of kids.



Yes, never, never mention Caliou


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New magic bands hit ShopDisney:

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/shop-olaf-princesses-villains-more-new-magicbands-arrive-on-shopdisney/

The Villans one is kinda cool and like the style of the Tinkerbell one


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Star Wars: Galaxy of Adventure to debut on new "Star Wars Kids" website and Youtube channel on November 30th

https://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-galaxy-of-adventures

“With _Galaxy of Adventure_s, we wanted to craft something that allowed parents to help their kids take their first step into a much larger world whether they were ready to show their kids the films or wanted to find new ways to explore the content,” James Waugh, Lucasfilm’s vice president for franchise content and strategy


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Star Wars: Galaxy of Adventure to debut on new "Star Wars Kids" website and Youtube channel on November 30th
> 
> https://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-galaxy-of-adventures
> 
> “With _Galaxy of Adventure_s, we wanted to craft something that allowed parents to help their kids take their first step into a much larger world whether they were ready to show their kids the films or wanted to find new ways to explore the content,” James Waugh, Lucasfilm’s vice president for franchise content and strategy


They are doing a lot lately to keep the young kid interest in Star Wars, which is probably needed because the new films are a bit too dark for young kids in my opinion and Toy sales from the last two movies seem like a flop for the young kids. (You find more/better toys in the Star Wars Lego section of the store). 

My son and I have discovered the "Star Wars Adventures" comic book series. I'd recommend it if you have an elementary age Star Wars fan that you feel isn't ready yet for the big movies yet. That and the new show on Disney XD - Star Wars Resistance is way more light and kid-friendly than Rebels or Clone Wars. I am willing to show him that over those for now.

Plus Disney is also showing another Star Wars Lego show - (Star Wars Lego: All Stars) (seems like this is a prequel series to the Freemaker Adventures).


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> New magic bands hit ShopDisney:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/shop-olaf-princesses-villains-more-new-magicbands-arrive-on-shopdisney/
> 
> The Villans one is kinda cool and like the style of the Tinkerbell one


None that I need...


----------



## rteetz

More images from The Cove

Pool looks rather small. 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/update-fo...sney-world-hotel-in-swan-and-dolphin-complex/


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> More images from The Cove
> 
> Pool looks rather small.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/update-fo...sney-world-hotel-in-swan-and-dolphin-complex/


  You're right.  It is on the smaller size.

I'm not familiar with how these hotels work.  Are guests staying at either of the current hotels allowed to swim in the other pools?  Currently there looks to be only 1 pool near the Swan but somewhere between 2-5 pools (hard to tell from the pic) near the Dolphin.  I wonder if Cove guests will be able to swim there?


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> You're right.  It is on the smaller size.
> 
> I'm not familiar with how these hotels work.  Are guests staying at either of the current hotels allowed to swim in the other pools?  Currently there looks to be only 1 pool near the Swan but somewhere between 2-5 pools (hard to tell from the pic) near the Dolphin.  I wonder if Cove guests will be able to swim there?


The current two share all pool amenities.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

********** said:


> So what do we call the Swolphin now?


Meh. That name never made sense to me anyway. That thing is a carp - not a dolphin.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Meh. That name never made sense to me anyway. That thing is a carp - not a dolphin.


Dolphin fish


----------



## Sweettears

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Not sure I get *this*...?


Lots of people with disposable cash that are willing to shell out the money to pay what they are asking. Otherwise they wouldn’t continue to build them and charge such high rates.


----------



## MommaBerd

JaxDad said:


> https://variety.com/2018/tv/news/sp...ator-dead-dies-stephen-hillenburg-1203037362/
> 
> I posted this on the Community Board, but posters there did not seem interested. I was surprised. SpongeBob was always very popular with my kids, and, I admit, me as well. We also had some great interactions with the characters at Universal. It is sad to see this man pass, especially from such a horrible disease at such a young age.



Our family did love SpongeBob, and I was sad to read this news. And even sadder to know he died of ALS - such a cruel disease.  SpongeBob is the eternal optimist...much like Mickey, but Mickey is more sophisticated.


----------



## saskdw

Sweettears said:


> I don’t totally disagree but the average business person attending a conference doesn’t usually have carte Blanche to expense the presidential suite. Or any of the other expensive options. Just another example of too many people with too much money willing to splurge.



I'm sure there are corporate big wigs at a lot of these conventions that would stay in those suites. My one and only convention I attended at WDW had a number of people who would have no problem affording the Presidential Suite.


----------



## Sweettears

saskdw said:


> I'm sure there are corporate big wigs at a lot of these conventions that would stay in those suites. My one and only convention I attended at WDW had a number of people who would have no problem affording the Presidential Suite.


 Yes I agree. My point was more towards the upper end of the standard rooms but time to move on.


----------



## Q-man

Tigger's ally said:


> Puppy dog pals song sticks in my ear.......*goin on a mission*....



in our favorite rocket ship?


----------



## MommaBerd

Q-man said:


> in our favorite rocket ship?



That’s what ran through my mind, too!!! Now THAT was a quality show!


----------



## JaxDad

MommaBerd said:


> Our family did love SpongeBob, and I was sad to read this news. And even sadder to know he died of ALS - such a cruel disease.  SpongeBob is the eternal optimist...much like Mickey, but Mickey is more sophisticated.


But SpongeBob makes a mean Krabby Patty.


----------



## writerguyfl

rteetz said:


> More images from The Cove
> 
> Pool looks rather small.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/update-fo...sney-world-hotel-in-swan-and-dolphin-complex/



I don't know.  For the type of hotel (convention-oriented), it's not too bad.  The Cove will have 349 rooms and suites.  I pulled up one of my local convention hotels that I've visited and grabbed the image of their pool:





Source: https://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/florida/hilton-fort-lauderdale-marina-FLLGRHH/index.html

It's a small pool and the above is a 589-room hotel.  This is Fort Lauderdale, so it's also a year-round pool.  And it's not on the beach, so if guests want water, this is their only on-site option.

That said, I would guess that *scrappinginontario* is onto something.  Guests of the Cove will probably be able to use the recreational facilities at the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> More images from The Cove
> 
> Pool looks rather small.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/update-fo...sney-world-hotel-in-swan-and-dolphin-complex/



For as much as wdwnt gets in a tizzy over photo and story stealing, I wonder if they'll bother to credit the people they stole the concept art from - wftv


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Some new photos of Galaxy’s Edge in disneyland .... millennium falcon looks almost complete

https://insidethemagic.net/2018/11/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Photos in article are from heliguy on instagram


----------



## Princessclab

rteetz said:


> More images from The Cove
> 
> Pool looks rather small.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/update-fo...sney-world-hotel-in-swan-and-dolphin-complex/



Not surprised about this size of pool at a convention hotel. 
Been to LOTS of conventions and never went to the pool. Generally no time, they are not vacations unless extra time is booked.
JMHO


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Some new photos of Galaxy’s Edge in disneyland .... millennium falcon looks almost complete
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2018/11/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Photos in article are from heliguy on instagram


Cool that will give us a good baseline for the WDW one. (X months after the Millenium Falcon is complete the Disneyland version opened, so approximately the same at WDW) .. not an exact science but fun to watch the progress on the outside!

On another note -- I was pretty darn amazed how hidden SWGE is from the rest of Hollywood Studios. The sightlines block it pretty well. The only time I saw it was from the top of SDD. walking around the park normally and all I could barely even see the construction cranes.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

What do you think Epcot will look like in 2020?


----------



## amalone1013

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wow, potentially over a year is quite a while
> 
> I always love riding the train but I am looking forward to getting some up close photos of the train parked at Main St - I am glad they are doing this


I'm glad we made it on the train back in September. We were at DLR when they had their train down for Star Wars and it was really neat to get up close with the trains, and they had engineers out to talk to. At DLR you also got to cross over to the 'other' station at New Orleans Square station, which we were told was an original station that they moved over there when building New Orleans Square, something like that. It was one of our favorite parts of that trip!


----------



## rteetz

lovemickeyshouse said:


> What do you think Epcot will look like in 2020?


The same except with the Skyliner and ratatouille at the back.


----------



## jknezek

Seeing a news report that Disney Paris' offices were raided last year for a tax probe. Not able to link the story, but betting it will show up somewhere else soon. Doesn't seem real serious, but not really the publicity Disney wants. Especially in France where it has been an almost 30 year uphill struggle.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Cool that will give us a good baseline for the WDW one. (X months after the Millenium Falcon is complete the Disneyland version opened, so approximately the same at WDW) .. not an exact science but fun to watch the progress on the outside!
> 
> On another note -- I was pretty darn amazed how hidden SWGE is from the rest of Hollywood Studios. The sightlines block it pretty well. The only time I saw it was from the top of SDD. walking around the park normally and all I could barely even see the construction cranes.



definitely!  Though I think "very" rough as I saw some reports that they might not be building everything in the exact same order - like, I think they started on some of the shops in WDW earlier than they did in the timeline for DLR and later on the Falcon ... but yeah - we are about 6 months out from June 1st so if Galaxy's Edge opens in DLR then, pretty good gauge to when DHS's might open


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New holiday achievements in Play Disney Parks 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ks-holiday-fun/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1129180002A


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> The same except with the Skyliner and ratatouille at the back.



and no giant globe hiding for nightly use..


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Seems Epcot needs love ASAP !It is just good for dinner and drinking currently!


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Any idea when we get the next list of additions since Hollywood Studios work is almost finished.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Seems Epcot needs love ASAP !It is just good for dinner and drinking currently!


Of course everybody is entitled to their own opinion, but I'd point out that our plans for January call for 15 hours in the park at Epcot across 2 days and we don't plan to repeat a single attraction or character.  There is certainly plenty to do there...and we aren't even eating a dinner at a sit-down restaurant and we don't drink at all.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Of course everybody is entitled to their own opinion, but I'd point out that our plans for January call for 15 hours in the park at Epcot across 2 days and we don't plan to repeat a single attraction or character.  There is certainly plenty to do there...and we aren't even eating a dinner at a sit-down restaurant and we don't drink at all.


Just would love something new ride wise .The other parks all offer updates and of course Hollywood Studios has lots new before 2020.


----------



## OKW Lover

jknezek said:


> Seeing a news report that Disney Paris' offices were raided last year for a tax probe. Not able to link the story, but betting it will show up somewhere else soon. Doesn't seem real serious, but not really the publicity Disney wants. Especially in France where it has been an almost 30 year uphill struggle.


I'd guess that if the raid was last year that we would have heard more about this by now.


----------



## Moliphino

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Just would love something new ride wise .The other parks all offer updates and of course Hollywood Studios has lots new before 2020.



They're currently building two new rides at Epcot (Ratatouille and Guardians).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Just would love something new ride wise .The other parks all offer updates and of course Hollywood Studios has lots new before 2020.



There is the Ratatouille ride currently under construction, the Guardians of the Galaxy Roller coaster currently under construction, and strong rumors of a new ride to be added to the UK pavilion and potentially a major refurb to Spaceship Earth

not sure what more you want


----------



## dina444444

OKW Lover said:


> I'd guess that if the raid was last year that we would have heard more about this by now.


https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/...in-french-tax-probe?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/...in-french-tax-probe?__twitter_impression=true


If I am reading correctly the issues occurred before Disney took full ownership of DLP correct? 2012-2015?


----------



## SG131

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Just would love something new ride wise .The other parks all offer updates and of course Hollywood Studios has lots new before 2020.


I feel like the next thing we hear about in HS might be their plans for Star Tours......though I hope not cause I'd hate to see it change......


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> There is the Ratatouille ride currently under construction, the Guardians of the Galaxy Roller coaster currently under construction, and strong rumors of a new ride to be added to the UK pavilion and potentially a major refurb to Spaceship Earth
> 
> not sure what more you want


Agreed.  I think we all need to remember that Disney World isn't Cedar Point or your local Six Flags where they try to roll out a huge new attraction every year.  I don't have a list or anything but it's worth noting that many of the WDW parks can go years without a "new attraction" debuting.  I think in 2014 the ONLY new attractions of note were Festival of Fantasy parade (if that counts) and 7DMT.  I don't recall anything of note opening in 2015 and in 2016 I think it was just Frozen Ever After (and is that when the new Soarin' film came out?). 

Starting in 2017 with Pandora and obviously Toy Story this year, Star Wars coming at the end of next year, Tron, Guardians, Ratatouille, and so on it seemsl ike there's going to be something new and exciting each time we visit the parks.  I feel super blessed to have young kids and be making annual trips during a time like this 

So I'll agree and just echo your last comment...not sure what more you want 

EDIT: I missed Runaway Railway


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Liberty Belle Riverboat Returns to The Rivers of America at Magic Kingdom


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> If I am reading correctly the issues occurred before Disney took full ownership of DLP correct? 2012-2015?


You might be right.  I'm not sure either.  Maybe we could get Jack Burgen @jcb  to opine on it. 

At any rate, if it occurred before Disney took over full ownership of DLP I suspect Disney is on the hook for any penalties anyway.  Their only recourse might be against the prior DLP partners if it can be shown that those partners knew and concealed the transactions.  That's really a stretch since Disney had a heavy hand in running the operation even then.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Animal Kingdom 11/29/18 (Construction Updates, Surprise Meet and Greet, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTO: Storybook Dining With Snow White Concept Art Released


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> You might be right.  I'm not sure either.  Maybe we could get Jack Burgen @JMB to opine on it.
> 
> At any rate, if it occurred before Disney took over full ownership of DLP I suspect Disney is on the hook for any penalties anyway.  Their only recourse might be against the prior DLP partners if it can be shown that those partners knew and concealed the transactions.  That's really a stretch since Disney had a heavy hand in running the operation even then.



yeah - like you said, even if it occurred before Disney took over, unless they had something as part of the contract they likely also took over an burdens from the former owners, so they would be on the hook .... though if it did happen before they took over I would assume it would be less of a PR hit/they can spin it easier


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Inspirational Purdue University Super Fan Tyler Trent Earns 2018 Disney Spirit Award

Great story if you haven't heard about it.


----------



## jknezek

OKW Lover said:


> I'd guess that if the raid was last year that we would have heard more about this by now.


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-offices-raided-last-year-in-french-tax-probe  Finally found a web link.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Agreed.  I think we all need to remember that Disney World isn't Cedar Point or your local Six Flags where they try to roll out a huge new attraction every year.  I don't have a list or anything but it's worth noting that many of the WDW parks can go years without a "new attraction" debuting.  I think in 2014 the ONLY new attractions of note were Festival of Fantasy parade (if that counts) and 7DMT.  I don't recall anything of note opening in 2015 and in 2016 I think it was just Frozen Ever After (and is that when the new Soarin' film came out?).
> 
> Starting in 2017 with Pandora and obviously Toy Story this year, Star Wars coming at the end of next year, Tron, Guardians, Ratatouille, and so on it seemsl ike there's going to be something new and exciting each time we visit the parks.  I feel super blessed to have young kids and be making annual trips during a time like this
> 
> So I'll agree and just echo your last comment...not sure what more you want
> 
> EDIT: I missed Runaway Railway


Hollywood Studios has built 5 new rides all operating by 2020.Epcot needs something now is my point .Epcot has nothing opening in 2019.13 months and nothing new is kinda slacking .My point is if I go to Epcot now Ellen is gone since my last visit .Glad they announced things but stepup the time to opening .


----------



## rteetz

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Hollywood Studios has built 5 new rides all operating by 2020.Epcot needs something now is my point .Epcot has nothing opening in 2019.13 months and nothing new is kinda slacking .My point is if I go to Epcot now Ellen is gone since my last visit .Glad they announced things but stepup the time to opening .


5 new rides which replaced at least 3 major people eating attractions. Epcot got rid of one attraction to build another so far.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah - like you said, even if it occurred before Disney took over, unless they had something as part of the contract they likely also took over an burdens from the former owners, so they would be on the hook .... though if it did happen before they took over I would assume it would be less of a PR hit/they can spin it easier



This is not the first time Disney, and many, many other companies, have played tax games in Europe with various subsidiaries, tax havens, and tax structures. Pretty much every major corporation doing business over there plays these games. It's just a matter of who gets tagged on occasion. Generally fines are paid and companies move on having come out the better for having played the games even after paying the fines. The prosecution of these types of games (I hesitate to actually call them crimes) is difficult, expensive, and generally not worth it for most European governments. Our own government has hardly ever bothered to try. 

As I said when I put it up the first time, this doesn't look like anything major, but it is a PR hit to Euro Disney, and a park that has long been plagued by a multitude of issues that, in my opinion, go as far back as the plan to put it in France in the first place. Very little about Euro Disney has ever been well thought out or done correctly. Hopefully this takeover will at least put it on decent, if expensive footing, going forward.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

rteetz said:


> 5 new rides which replaced at least 3 major people eating attractions. Epcot got rid of one attraction to build another so far.


Frozen right ?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Mickey Mouse 90th Anniversary Ears Arrive at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Frozen right ?


Frozen is already open. I am thinking about the future.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Hollywood Studios has built 5 new rides all operating by 2020.Epcot needs something now is my point .Epcot has nothing opening in 2019.13 months and nothing new is kinda slacking .My point is if I go to Epcot now Ellen is gone since my last visit .Glad they announced things but stepup the time to opening .


13 months is slacking???  You gotta look at the history here...After opening The Seas With Nemo in Nov 2006, Epcot didn't have a single major new attraction again until Frozen Ever After in 2016.  (If somebody wants to argue that Gran Fiesta Tour in 2007 was "major" I'd give them that)...but either way it was like *115 months* between major attraction openings.  If we're looking for a new E-Ticket attraction you'd have to go back to 2005 and Soarin'.  I don't recall exactly what year it was but it was probably somewhere in the 2011-2013 time frame that I was on a bus to Epcot and heard the announcement about trying Epcot's new major ride...The Seas with Nemo...which had opened 5-7 years prior to this.  Disney knows that they don't need to open a new major attraction every year like Six Flags/Cedar Point to keep people coming.  We are at least lucky that Universal (and to a lesser extent Sea World) are pushing them to up their game and provide new experiences.

We've probably already wasted too much time on this discussion, but the point is that we are very spoiled now, expecting major attractions to open at each park every year.  Disney is methodical and slow with new attractions but we have so much to look forward to.

_EDIT: Who am I kidding...there's no way that you'd count Gran Fiesta Tour as a major attraction.  Didn't they just add Donald projections to the existing ride? LOL!  Sorry...mini-tangent as I re-read my comment LOL!_


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTO: Storybook Dining With Snow White Concept Art Released


This looks really cool. Excited to give this a try soon. In the artwork of looks Mich more themed than some of the other character meals.


----------



## scrappinginontario

First Section of Track Installed for Guardians of the Galaxy Coaster in Epcot


----------



## tlmadden73

SouthFayetteFan said:


> 13 months is slacking???  You gotta look at the history here...After opening The Seas With Nemo in Nov 2006, Epcot didn't have a single major new attraction again until Frozen Ever After in 2016.  (If somebody wants to argue that Gran Fiesta Tour in 2007 was "major" I'd give them that)...but either way it was like *115 months* between major attraction openings.  If we're looking for a new E-Ticket attraction you'd have to go back to 2005 and Soarin'.  I don't recall exactly what year it was but it was probably somewhere in the 2011-2013 time frame that I was on a bus to Epcot and heard the announcement about trying Epcot's new major ride...The Seas with Nemo...which had opened 5-7 years prior to this.  Disney knows that they don't need to open a new major attraction every year like Six Flags/Cedar Point to keep people coming.  We are at least lucky that Universal (and to a lesser extent Sea World) are pushing them to up their game and provide new experiences.
> 
> We've probably already wasted too much time on this discussion, but the point is that we are very spoiled now, expecting major attractions to open at each park every year.  Disney is methodical and slow with new attractions but we have so much to look forward to.
> 
> _EDIT: Who am I kidding...there's no way that you'd count Gran Fiesta Tour as a major attraction.  Didn't they just add Donald projections to the existing ride? LOL!  Sorry...mini-tangent as I re-read my comment LOL!_


Epcot seemingly took advantage of the popularity of the Festivals. No need to build new RIDE attractions when people are willing to pay a theme park admission ticket to eat/drink around the World Showcase. Disney does a great job of adding attractions (in the form of entertainment or food) to the parks regularly though. 

But with nothing new announced beyond rumors .. I don't see Epcot really being THAT much different in the next few years. One net-new attraction is good, but still not enough, even though both new attractions will probably be MAJOR draws though. 

The problem with Epcot is it is just too big .. too spread out with not much in between. It takes a LOT of walking to go between the 6 buildings in Future World .. and even LONGER just to get to the "newest" attraction Frozen.  I about broke my parents on the first day of our trip at Epcot and all we did was this (without any back-tracking):
Entrance -> Test Track -> Frozen -> Imagination (spent time there with ride, film festival and the jumping fountains) -> The Land -> The Seas -> Innovations West -> Exit.  
That doesn't even count the run I did to Wonders of Life with my 2yo while everyone else was on Test Track. 

(It was a pretty hot day for November too (high 80s).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Epcot seemingly took advantage of the popularity of the Festivals. No need to build new RIDE attractions when people are willing to pay a theme park admission ticket to eat/drink around the World Showcase. Disney does a great job of adding attractions (in the form of entertainment or food) to the parks regularly though.
> 
> But with nothing new announced beyond rumors .. I don't see Epcot really being THAT much different in the next few years. One net-new attraction is good, but still not enough, even though both new attractions will probably be MAJOR draws though.
> 
> The problem with Epcot is it is just too big .. too spread out with not much in between. It takes a LOT of walking to go between the 6 buildings in Future World .. and even LONGER just to get to the "newest" attraction Frozen.  I about broke my parents on the first day of our trip at Epcot and all we did was this (without any back-tracking):
> Entrance -> Test Track -> Frozen -> Imagination (spent time there with ride, film festival and the jumping fountains) -> The Land -> The Seas -> Innovations West -> Exit.
> That doesn't even count the run I did to Wonders of Life with my 2yo while everyone else was on Test Track.
> 
> (It was a pretty hot day for November too (high 80s).




I think the layout of EPCOT is something you either love or hate - I love how spread out it is and how just walking around and taking in what you see along the way is part of the experience .... we aren't ride-ride-ride people so it works for us and even when crowded EPCOT can absorb a lot of people


----------



## NatureBoyChris

SouthFayetteFan said:


> 13 months is slacking???  You gotta look at the history here...After opening The Seas With Nemo in Nov 2006, Epcot didn't have a single major new attraction again until Frozen Ever After in 2016.  (If somebody wants to argue that Gran Fiesta Tour in 2007 was "major" I'd give them that)...but either way it was like *115 months* between major attraction openings.  If we're looking for a new E-Ticket attraction you'd have to go back to 2005 and Soarin'.  I don't recall exactly what year it was but it was probably somewhere in the 2011-2013 time frame that I was on a bus to Epcot and heard the announcement about trying Epcot's new major ride...The Seas with Nemo...which had opened 5-7 years prior to this.  Disney knows that they don't need to open a new major attraction every year like Six Flags/Cedar Point to keep people coming.  We are at least lucky that Universal (and to a lesser extent Sea World) are pushing them to up their game and provide new experiences.
> 
> We've probably already wasted too much time on this discussion, but the point is that we are very spoiled now, expecting major attractions to open at each park every year.  Disney is methodical and slow with new attractions but we have so much to look forward to.
> 
> _EDIT: Who am I kidding...there's no way that you'd count Gran Fiesta Tour as a major attraction.  Didn't they just add Donald projections to the existing ride? LOL!  Sorry...mini-tangent as I re-read my comment LOL!_



I think you are forgetting one key component. The time period you're speaking of was during the last recession. Disney is now playing catch-up and putting capital investments into the parks. These were sorely needed. The competition from Universal is another reason.


----------



## siren0119

tlmadden73 said:


> Epcot seemingly took advantage of the popularity of the Festivals. No need to build new RIDE attractions when people are willing to pay a theme park admission ticket to eat/drink around the World Showcase. Disney does a great job of adding attractions (in the form of entertainment or food) to the parks regularly though.



I think you hit the nail on the head here. Complain about the lack of new rides all you want, but using EPCOT for more themed festivals is still a new use of the existing space, and one that works well with the park.  They may not have built any new attractions/rides, but they have certainly found ways to introduce new attractions/experiences with fair regularity. And people are coming so it must be working.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> 5 new rides which replaced at least 3 major people eating attractions. Epcot got rid of one attraction to build another so far.


Good point. I see DHS as getting 2 NET NEW attractions .. but more importantly .. they are getting 4 NET NEW ride attractions.
Backlot was just a tour that you got into a vehicle for. It isn't a ride that "thrills" you .. so the repeat riding was never there.
LMA was a show .. and while fun -- had VERY limited show times (like Indy). It was hard to squeeze that into your day at DHS sometimes.

The key is all 5 attractions will be probably infinitely more popular than the ones they is replacing.

The thing is DHS has decided to change its theme up when it became dated (due to changes in the movie industry). There is no thrill in seeing the "magic" of movie making when it is all done on a computer screen now and DHS is now going with the "immersion into movies" theme (thanks to Harry Potter over at Universal).

Epcot is a park without a theme and it shows. Is Future World showcasing technology? Not really . they replaced the educational rides with "thrill" rides (that aren't that thrilling).  Future World (to me) has Soarin' as an attraction I WANT to do. The others I do because I'm there. 

World Showcase is fine as is .. it just suffers (for now) a lack of ride attractions. The addition of Frozen is a draw (compared to Maelstrom) for most families. But (for those there for the "ride" experiences) . .there is no reason to go beyond Norway. (France will soon change that .. but that is still a VERY long walk past nothing but shops and restaurants for ONE single ride.

So until Epcot decides what its new theme should be, it will be at the bottom of the four theme parks (except for the "foodies" that love the festivals and ambience there).


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> The key is all 5 attractions will be probably infinitely more popular than the ones they is replacing.


Infinitely more popular but infinitely less capacity.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> So until Epcot decides what its new theme should be, it will be at the bottom of the four theme parks (except for the "foodies" that love the festivals and ambience there).


According to Disney Epcot is about discovery. 

Disney has said they want to make Epcot more Disney, more timeless, more relevant, etc. all while staying true to the original vision. Which They really can’t.


----------



## OKW Lover

siren0119 said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head here. Complain about the lack of new rides all you want, but using EPCOT for more themed festivals is still a new use of the existing space, and one that works well with the park.  They may not have built any new attractions/rides, but they have certainly found ways to introduce new attractions/experiences with fair regularity. And people are coming so it must be working.


Excellent point!  Thinking Disney should export this concept to the other parks.  Imagine AK with booths in the different areas featuring foods from those areas.  Or the MK with booths featuring Adventure/Frontier foods (besides turkey legs) or Fantasy Foods (whimsical takes on otherwise familiar things).  Or maybe DHS with foods inspired by Hollywood glamor or Star Wars.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Excellent point!  Thinking Disney should export this concept to the other parks.  Imagine AK with booths in the different areas featuring foods from those areas.  Or the MK with booths featuring Adventure/Frontier foods (besides turkey legs) or Fantasy Foods (whimsical takes on otherwise familiar things).  Or maybe DHS with foods inspired by Hollywood glamor or Star Wars.


MK is crowded enough. Booths would only add more issues.


----------



## Tigger's ally

OKW Lover said:


> Excellent point!  Thinking Disney should export this concept to the other parks.  Imagine AK with booths in the different areas featuring foods from those areas.  Or the MK with booths featuring Adventure/Frontier foods (besides turkey legs) or Fantasy Foods (whimsical takes on otherwise familiar things).  Or maybe DHS with foods inspired by Hollywood glamor or Star Wars.



Space is the problem here.  Epcot has a lot of it, MK doesn't.  AK has a bit more I guess.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OKW Lover said:


> Excellent point!  Thinking Disney should export this concept to the other parks.  Imagine AK with booths in the different areas featuring foods from those areas.  Or the MK with booths featuring Adventure/Frontier foods (besides turkey legs) or Fantasy Foods (whimsical takes on otherwise familiar things).  Or maybe DHS with foods inspired by Hollywood glamor or Star Wars.


I love the various festivals in Epcot, but REALLY don't think that kind of thing belongs in the other parks.  I think it would just create too much congestion in parks that already have too much and are expecting more when SWGE comes online.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Excellent point!  Thinking Disney should export this concept to the other parks.  Imagine AK with booths in the different areas featuring foods from those areas.  Or the MK with booths featuring Adventure/Frontier foods (besides turkey legs) or Fantasy Foods (whimsical takes on otherwise familiar things).  Or maybe DHS with foods inspired by Hollywood glamor or Star Wars.



AK sort of did this when they expanded to the night time hours - not booths the same way as EPCOT does but there are a lot of stands to get snacks and beverages and then they had a lot of entertainment out (DJs and performers, etc.) - we loved the vibe - grabbing an adult beverage and taking in the different forms of entertainment there was great!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Infinitely more popular but infinitely less capacity.



we've talked about this before - but a ride that can handle 3,000 people an hour has high capacity, but if it runs 95% empty then does it really matter?


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Infinitely more popular but infinitely less capacity.


True .. but is a 90 minute line for SDD eating more of the crowd than a walk-on of the Backlot Tour used to?  But yes. LMA had a pretty large seating capacity and a decently long show (like Indy). 



rteetz said:


> According to Disney Epcot is about discovery.
> 
> Disney has said they want to make Epcot more Disney, more timeless, more relevant, etc. all while staying true to the original vision. Which They really can’t.



I get the Discovery theme somewhat .. I just don't feel it in the Future World attractions. World Showcase .. sure . it is all about Discovery. 
Epcot DOES need to be more timeless -- not sure throwing in an attraction based on a live-action movie does that. In 20 years it will feel like the Rock-n-Roller coaster as you see videos of these stars when they were young from something kids don't really know, but there parents still think is pretty darn cool. 

I am just looking forward to the grand vision they have for Epcot. I just don't see it really being satisfying though until they ditch the "pavilion" concept on the west side of the park. The Imagination pavilion and the Seas could be so much more. The Land is fine. It is the best pavilion there. Walk in and there are two rides and two restaurants (and maybe a new show eventually?? or will they just leave the old Lion King show empty (like they do with so much at Epcot).

They need to do something with Innoventions as well. So I look forward to the new look (whenever that happens) . .it just means a LOT of construction for probably about a decade to get there.


----------



## siren0119

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I love the various festivals in Epcot, but REALLY don't think that kind of thing belongs in the other parks.  I think it would just create too much congestion in parks that already have too much and are expecting more when SWGE comes online.



I agree - which is part of why I think they've chosen well to use EPCOT that way. MK is way too crowded, HS is going to have it rough once SWGE opens, and AK is so specifically themed, you'd have to be really narrow when choosing festival subjects. EPCOT can be used for a broad range of themes and the layout is designed well for big crowds that aren't constantly moving from ride to ride.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> we've talked about this before - but a ride that can handle 3,000 people an hour has high capacity, but if it runs 95% empty then does it really matter?


True but I think some of the new attractions aren’t being considered with capacity in mind. Look at FoP. Brilliant ride but 90+ waits constantly because of the low capacity.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

tlmadden73 said:


> True .. but is a 90 minute line for SDD eating more of the crowd than a walk-on of the Backlot Tour used to?  But yes. LMA had a pretty large seating capacity and a decently long show (like Indy).


I think show length is a major factor in this too - I'm glad you brought that up.  It's part of why I was sad that the theater at MK got axed (or is that just temporarily on hold or...I can't keep track of it all anymore, lol)...

At any rate...When you look at Indiana Jones and say it holds 2,000 people...well between showing up a little early and the time to exit the theater that keeps those 2,000 people busy & entertained for an entire hour basically.  When you look at a ride with a similar capacity (say Rock'n'Roller Coaster) between pre-show and ride those people are only occupied for 8-10 minutes.  Now of course RnR has a long line too which keeps those people busy for an hour or more probably. 

I guess it's hard to compare short rides with long lines to long shows with no lines...but I don't mind Disney having some high quality shows that take thousands of people out of the mix and when I watch allow me to get off my feet for 45 minutes or so.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> True but I think some of the new attractions aren’t being considered with capacity in mind. Look at FoP. Brilliant ride but 90+ waits constantly because of the low capacity.



oh, I get that, and agree - I do wish at least some of the new rides could handle more people (though I will say Slinky Dog seems to move quite a few people through it quick - even when a long line it moves pretty good)

Just that, for example, even if the capacity of Universe of Energy is more than the capacity for the Guardians roller coaster - I am sure more people per hour will actually ride Guardians than were riding UoE so it is adding to actual throughput of guests on attractions even if not capacity of guests


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I think show length is a major factor in this too - I'm glad you brought that up.  It's part of why I was sad that the theater at MK got axed (or is that just temporarily on hold or...I can't keep track of it all anymore, lol)...
> 
> At any rate...When you look at Indiana Jones and say it holds 2,000 people...well between showing up a little early and the time to exit the theater that keeps those 2,000 people busy & entertained for an entire hour basically.  When you look at a ride with a similar capacity (say Rock'n'Roller Coaster) between pre-show and ride those people are only occupied for 8-10 minutes.  Now of course RnR has a long line too which keeps those people busy for an hour or more probably.
> 
> I guess it's hard to compare short rides with long lines to long shows with no lines...but I don't mind Disney having some high quality shows that take thousands of people out of the mix and when I watch allow me to get off my feet for 45 minutes or so.




parades can do that too - occupy people for a while between lining up a bit early and then for the entire length of the parade

So even while we aren't huge parade people, when there was a night time parade at MK that reduces wait times at a lot of the rides


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> parades can do that too - occupy people for a while between lining up a bit early and then for the entire length of the parade
> 
> So even while we aren't huge parade people, when there was a night time parade at MK that reduces wait times at a lot of the rides


Another reason why they should’ve built the Main Street theater. Take crowds away from other things.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> parades can do that too - occupy people for a while between lining up a bit early and then for the entire length of the parade
> 
> So even while we aren't huge parade people, when there was a night time parade at MK that reduces wait times at a lot of the rides


Great Point!  I wish AK and HS would bring back a parade and MK would put a night parade back on the map.  We would always watch those parades one day we were there...and take advantage of the shorter lines the other day.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Brand new Indian culture based series called Mira Royal Detective coming to Disney Junior in 2020!

https://twitter.com/ledisneymoi/status/1068180436684279809?s=21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Another reason why they should’ve built the Main Street theater. Take crowds away from other things.



not to mention have created that parallel walkway to Main St to help with congestion too.   I get it, paying the performers isn't the most cost effective thing but I think there were a lot of positives to having that theater (especially as it was completely additive and not replacing anything)


----------



## sachilles

I think Epcot World showcase is good as is, the rat ride is a nice addition. Future world is what really needs the attention. If they had all the pavilions truly functioning it could be a much better place and a greater crowd eater. Guardians is a step in the right direction, and a roller coaster is a good addition. I think if they can add one more solid attraction in Future world they'd be in good shape. I also think a theater production like what was intended for main st in MK could fit in there and really work well with the place.


----------



## Farro

I miss the Tapestry of Nations Parade in Epcot. We saw it in 2000 and it still remains my favorite parade. World Showcase needs something like this again.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Final point they should lower admission to Epcot .If I want a one day pass for Epcot only I should get in for less then a Hundred .I mainly go to eat at the great restaurants.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Final point they should lower admission to Epcot .If I want a one day pass for Epcot only I should get in for less then a Hundred .I mainly go to eat at the great restaurants.


Can't imagine why they would ever do this.  Unless there's a real Epcot attendance problem that I'm not aware of.


----------



## rteetz

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Final point they should lower admission to Epcot .If I want a one day pass for Epcot only I should get in for less then a Hundred .I mainly go to eat at the great restaurants.


DHS had even less at its low point so that’s never going to happen.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Can't imagine why they would ever do this.  Unless there's a real Epcot attendance problem that I'm not aware of.


Epcot does have issues without festivals.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Another thing is Disney should sell Annual Passes for non Florida residents on monthly plans.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Another thing is Disney should sell Annual Passes for non Florida residents on monthly plans.


Again... why would they do this?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Epcot does have issues without festivals.


But it isn't without festivals... clearly... almost ever...


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Again... why would they do this?


Would sell more for sure!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> DHS had even less at its low point so that’s never going to happen.


Those were some dark days...for people that are all about rides there were only 4 attractions where you actually moved in the park (Star Tours, TSMM, TT, RnR) 

Luckily we also enjoy all the characters and shows and were still able to make 2 full days out of that park despite all the closures.  DHS never really was ride focused so with all these new expansions they'll have more rides than ever (9 in total I think?)


----------



## siren0119

rteetz said:


> True but I think some of the new attractions aren’t being considered with capacity in mind. Look at FoP. Brilliant ride but 90+ waits constantly because of the low capacity.



The theoretical and actual hourly capacity of FoP is actually very close to 7DMT. It's not low capacity, but high demand that makes the lines so long. Both of those operate at around 200 pph less than Rock N Roller Coaster so comparable enough.


----------



## rteetz

siren0119 said:


> The theoretical and actual hourly capacity of FoP is actually very close to 7DMT. It's not low capacity, but high demand that makes the lines so long. Both of those operate at around 200 pph less than Rock N Roller Coaster so comparable enough.


7DMT train isn’t a blockbuster attraction like FoP though. FoP also has the issue of theaters going down and creating even less capacity. They probably should’ve built 5-6 theaters for FoP instead of 4.


----------



## Firebird060

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Would sell more for sure!




why would they want to sell more?   APs can cost Disney potential $$ for example me and my wife spend over 21 days in park this year with our AP and we in Ohio thats 42 days of admissions.  At even rock bottom Disney priceing if we were some how to have bought them in the the 10 day bunches at about 55 dollars per day,  Disney would have made over 2300  form us. Instead of that Disney only made about 1600 from us.  so that is a 700 dollar loss before you even counted the money they lost from Photopass, parking, room discounts, and food and merch discounts.   

APs are a great perk and allow alot of us to go multiple times per year. But in saying this as a non syncical person.  If Disney was to open up the AP to guests outside of florida, they would have increased costs for managing this, as well as it would make it easier for people to game the system.  Say for example i bought at AP and was going for 14 days by myself.  I could easily get a AP pay only 1/12 of the cost which would make it about the cost of a 1 day pass, as well as get discounts on food, room and other things.  I could then Disapear before my next monthly payment, and Disney would have the problem of tracking me down and billing me or whatever. Yes Disney could cancel my AP but I already went on my vacation paid less then a 1 day ticket as well as was able to get discounts on food and lodgeing..     So I could abuse the system to easily and it could cost disney money on the bottom line.    

At least by making it a bill that Out of Staters have to pay up front,  makes it so Disney only looses potential revenue to the Discounts they already have in place.     

Disney can get away with this at least in So Cal and Florida because these people would tend to be day guests and would be less likely to fully use some of the other discounts.

Now in saying that I love my AP and would even think about getting the Platinum Passport if I was going to have a DL trip in the same year as my WDW trips  but I can see why Disney doesnt allow all passes to eveyone being something you can put out over 12 payments


----------



## siren0119

rteetz said:


> 7DMT train isn’t a blockbuster attraction like FoP though. FoP also has the issue of theaters going down and creating even less capacity. They probably should’ve built 5-6 theaters for FoP instead of 4.



I could be wrong (and now I'm curious!) but I think the actual operational capacity takes into account delays/ride down time and it's basically identical to 7DMT at that level too. Though I agree they should have built additional theaters - but I don't know if they quite anticipated the level of interest it has hit, or how long it would remain a high demand ride.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Final point they should lower admission to Epcot .If I want a one day pass for Epcot only I should get in for less then a Hundred .I mainly go to eat at the great restaurants.



if they didn't lower admission for when a good chunk of DHS was under construction they won't lower EPCOT

and to each there own - we spend multiple days every trip at EPCOT - and, yes we eat there, but most of the time is with attractions and character meets and just exploring and taking in the details and enjoying all the music, etc.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Firebird060 said:


> why would they want to sell more?   APs can cost Disney potential $$ for example me and my wife spend over 21 days in park this year with our AP and we in Ohio thats 42 days of admissions.  At even rock bottom Disney priceing if we were some how to have bought them in the the 10 day bunches at about 55 dollars per day,  Disney would have made over 2300  form us. Instead of that Disney only made about 1600 from us.  so that is a 700 dollar loss before you even counted the money they lost from Photopass, parking, room discounts, and food and merch discounts.
> 
> APs are a great perk and allow alot of us to go multiple times per year. But in saying this as a non syncical person.  If Disney was to open up the AP to guests outside of florida, they would have increased costs for managing this, as well as it would make it easier for people to game the system.  Say for example i bought at AP and was going for 14 days by myself.  I could easily get a AP pay only 1/12 of the cost which would make it about the cost of a 1 day pass, as well as get discounts on food, room and other things.  I could then Disapear before my next monthly payment, and Disney would have the problem of tracking me down and billing me or whatever. Yes Disney could cancel my AP but I already went on my vacation paid less then a 1 day ticket as well as was able to get discounts on food and lodgeing..     So I could abuse the system to easily and it could cost disney money on the bottom line.
> 
> At least by making it a bill that Out of Staters have to pay up front,  makes it so Disney only looses potential revenue to the Discounts they already have in place.
> 
> Disney can get away with this at least in So Cal and Florida because these people would tend to be day guests and would be less likely to fully use some of the other discounts.
> 
> Now in saying that I love my AP and would even think about getting the Platinum Passport if I was going to have a DL trip in the same year as my WDW trips  but I can see why Disney doesnt allow all passes to eveyone being something you can put out over 12 payments


Exactly all of this!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> 7DMT train isn’t a blockbuster attraction like FoP though. FoP also has the issue of theaters going down and creating even less capacity. They probably should’ve built 5-6 theaters for FoP instead of 4.




wasn't the original plan for Pandora to have 3 attractions with another E-ticket included as well?

Just thinking when you start out, and think about 4 fully operation theaters for FoP as 1 of 2 main E-ticket rides in the land, that seems fine "on paper" ... reality of that being the main draw and often not all 4 theaters being up and running sounds a lot less optimal


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wasn't the original plan for Pandora to have 3 attractions with another E-ticket included as well?
> 
> Just thinking when you start out, and think about 4 fully operation theaters for FoP as 1 of 2 main E-ticket rides in the land, that seems fine "on paper" ... reality of that being the main draw and often not all 4 theaters being up and running sounds a lot less optimal


Correct, the original plan had 3.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Correct, the original plan had 3.



Is there room to do an update similar to TSM and Soaring and add on afterwards or was the reason they did what they did because of space? In looking at it Pandora is landlocked.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Is there room to do an update similar to TSM and Soaring and add on afterwards or was the reason they did what they did because of space?


I believe there is room. There have been rumors of an expansion.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I believe there is room. There have been rumors of an expansion.



would be a no brainer then IMO


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Correct, the original plan had 3.



yeah, so demand on FoP would have been a lot less if it was only one of 3 attractions (an 1 of 2 E-tickets) vs what we got.  Not saying that excuses things, they could have adapted the plan and added more theaters once the 3rd attraction got cut.  Just saying sometimes things look fine on paper but then in reality not the same


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> would be a no brainer then IMO



figure they need to finish up DHS and then move on to EPCOT - once that is done (figure like 2022 or 2023) then can go back to AK for either expanding Pandora or replacing/upgrading/adding to Dinoland


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, so demand on FoP would have been a lot less if it was only one of 3 attractions (an 1 of 2 E-tickets) vs what we got.  Not saying that excuses things, they could have adapted the plan and added more theaters once the 3rd attraction got cut.  Just saying sometimes things look fine on paper but then in reality not the same


This just reminds me yet again... why on earth didn't they build SWGE with 3 attractions to start?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This just reminds me yet again... why on earth didn't they build SWGE with 3 attractions to start?



well, at least SW:GE seems to be two E-ticket attractions ... and I think the idea is the land itself is an "attraction" with engaging with the residence and the droids and stuff (granted, who knows how well that will work when you can't even walk due to the crowds)


----------



## Farro

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This just reminds me yet again... why on earth didn't they build SWGE with 3 attractions to start?



I don't know, but I'm hoping (please) that the land itself can be considered an attraction of sorts. We can't wait to feel like we are actually in Star Wars! Just to walk around and see the design details, all the little things I'm sure (please) they will have for the fans, the Cantina, see the Millennium Falcon in person  ...the rides are an added bonus!


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, at least SW:GE seems to be two E-ticket attractions ... and I think the idea is the land itself is an "attraction" with engaging with the residence and the droids and stuff (granted, who knows how well that will work when you can't even walk due to the crowds)



Get out of my head man!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This just reminds me yet again... why on earth didn't they build SWGE with 3 attractions to start?


$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This just reminds me yet again... why on earth didn't they build SWGE with 3 attractions to start?



To Disney's defense - would THREE attractions actually lead to more people coming to Disney that two? If you can't answer that yes, then I can see why they wouldn't. The fact is they are spending a BILLION dollars on the SW expansion. Hard to argue - it's should have been $1.3 BILLION.


----------



## Firebird060

If I remember correctly the Navi river ride was originally planned to be longer?   Also i am not surprised they are holding off on a third ride for pandora,  they have more films to come out. If they do well, we might see that third ride


----------



## ejgonz2

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> But it isn't without festivals... clearly... almost ever...



Unfortunately we’ll be there right between Arts and F&G. Really couldn’t have timed it worse. But hopefully that translates to no wait for soarin, etc


----------



## danikoski

********** said:


> To Disney's defense - would THREE attractions actually lead to more people coming to Disney that two? If you can't answer that yes, then I can see why they wouldn't. The fact is they are spending a BILLION dollars on the SW expansion. Hard to argue - it's should have been $1.3 BILLION.



Also, why build a third attraction when you can wait five or so years, build the expansion and suck up all that Star Wars fan money again


----------



## jknezek

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This just reminds me yet again... why on earth didn't they build SWGE with 3 attractions to start?


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$    They are going to make boat loads of money with only 2 attractions. They weren't going to make another boatload by spending more. But yeah, they should have done it anyway. And this kind of thinking will catch up with Disney in the next downturn.


----------



## tlmadden73

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Final point they should lower admission to Epcot .If I want a one day pass for Epcot only I should get in for less then a Hundred .I mainly go to eat at the great restaurants.


Epcot is probably big enough they could put a gate into Future World and sell a "World Showcase festival" ticket for those who just want to eat/drink. You just aren't allowed to go into Future World (but could go on the rides like Frozen or Rat). 

The downside is that the front part of Epcot is so unpopular on its own, you may just get a ton of people wanting that and no one would pay to do the full park.


----------



## Firebird060

tlmadden73 said:


> Epcot is probably big enough they could put a gate into Future World and sell a "World Showcase festival" ticket for those who just want to eat/drink. You just aren't allowed to go into Future World (but could go on the rides like Frozen or Rat).
> 
> The downside is that the front part of Epcot is so unpopular on its own, you may just get a ton of people wanting that and no one would pay to do the full park.


Dont forget the the Grand Fiesta Tour ride, you could get access to that as well.. Lol


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> This just reminds me yet again... why on earth didn't they build SWGE with 3 attractions to start?





TheMaxRebo said:


> well, at least SW:GE seems to be two E-ticket attractions ... and I think the idea is the land itself is an "attraction" with engaging with the residence and the droids and stuff (granted, who knows how well that will work when you can't even walk due to the crowds)


IMO They should have found a way to put either an omnimover or boat ride in SWGE.  Something that could eat people and with no height requirement.  Of course it's already been articulated some of the numerous reasons ($$, future expansion which = future $$, etc.) why they didn't...but that would've just made so much sense.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

tlmadden73 said:


> Epcot is probably big enough they could put a gate into Future World and sell a "World Showcase festival" ticket for those who just want to eat/drink. You just aren't allowed to go into Future World (but could go on the rides like Frozen or Rat).
> 
> The downside is that the front part of Epcot is so unpopular on its own, you may just get a ton of people wanting that and no one would pay to do the full park.


For just a $39 upcharge you can add the EPCOT hopper ticket to your admission today and go ride Soarin' and Test Track!


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, at least SW:GE seems to be two E-ticket attractions ... and I think the idea is the land itself is an "attraction" with engaging with the residence and the droids and stuff (granted, who knows how well that will work when you can't even walk due to the crowds)


My hope is that they can somehow limit guests inside SWGE .. (at least initially) with a 1-way entrance (into Grand Avenue) and 1-way exit (out into Toy Story Land). 
How they can do that with Fast Pass schedules is beyond me .. or how they can encourage people to leave once in there is beyond me. 
But having a limited guest numbers in an immersive environment seems key.  It was hard for me to be immersed into the beginning areas of Pandora trying to walk through narrow walkways, snaking around long lines of people waiting to get on the main ride there, waiting for a mob of people huddled around the Rider Switch kiosk just to get into the FP line.  

It was much more immersive/relaxing in that courtyard by the gift shop and the Canteen .. even when the power suit "show" was happening it wasn't crowded and was an amazing area just to hang out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SouthFayetteFan said:


> IMO They should have found a way to put either an omnimover or boat ride in SWGE.  Something that could eat people and with no height requirement.  Of course it's already been articulated some of the numerous reasons ($$, future expansion which = future $$, etc.) why they didn't...but that would've just made so much sense.



made me think - do we have any idea on height requirements for the two rides they are building?  So far the trackless ride systems i think have had no height restrictions and not sure if the falcon one would need one either - but maybe they both do (was still surprised they built two new rides for Toy Story Land, a land aimed a kids, and both have height restrictions (albeit fairly low))


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> made me think - do we have any idea on height requirements for the two rides they are building?  So far the trackless ride systems i think have had no height restrictions and not sure if the falcon one would need one either - but maybe they both do (was still surprised they built two new rides for Toy Story Land, a land aimed a kids, and both have height restrictions (albeit fairly low))


Not sure we've seen anything on that yet.  Star Tours has a 40" requirement - isn't the Falcon going to be a simulator?  I'd assume a similar height there then.

Not sure on the other ride...


----------



## OKW Lover

Tigger's ally said:


> Is there room to do an update similar to TSM and Soaring and add on afterwards


Yes there is extra room do add an attraction to that land.  Google maps doesn't have a current satellite view, but Apple maps does.


----------



## sachilles

While a third ride in Pandora(or an extra FOP theater) would be cool, it has to be way low on the priority list. Now doubt it would get used, but they really need the updates on DHS and Epcot first.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, at least SW:GE seems to be two E-ticket attractions ... and I think the idea is the land itself is an "attraction" with engaging with the residence and the droids and stuff (granted, who knows how well that will work when you can't even walk due to the crowds)


I'm expecting it to be like HP-especially Diagon Alley on steroids. I'm so thankful that I got to experience Diagon Alley with such little crowds. There's no way that you could really soak up all the fun little nooks and crannys and intricate detail if a ton of people are there especially because it has interact ivefeatures with the wands. That to me is an unfortunate, yet unavoidable side effect to being an immersive land when its done so indepthly.


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> My hope is that they can somehow limit guests inside SWGE .. (at least initially) with a 1-way entrance (into Grand Avenue) and 1-way exit (out into Toy Story Land).
> How they can do that with Fast Pass schedules is beyond me .. or how they can encourage people to leave once in there is beyond me.
> But having a limited guest numbers in an immersive environment seems key.  It was hard for me to be immersed into the beginning areas of Pandora trying to walk through narrow walkways, snaking around long lines of people waiting to get on the main ride there, waiting for a mob of people huddled around the Rider Switch kiosk just to get into the FP line.



I feel like they have to have a plan in place for this. Perhaps it's even a case of they will provide FP to the "land" so that you get entrance at X time and one ride on each ride. But yes, they will undoubtably have to restrict entry in some way. Remember they did this to Pandora and even to TSL for about 2 days.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, at least SW:GE seems to be two E-ticket attractions ... and I think the idea is the land itself is an "attraction" with engaging with the residence and the droids and stuff (granted, who knows how well that will work when you can't even walk due to the crowds)





Farro said:


> I don't know, but I'm hoping (please) that the land itself can be considered an attraction of sorts. We can't wait to feel like we are actually in Star Wars! Just to walk around and see the design details, all the little things I'm sure (please) they will have for the fans, the Cantina, see the Millennium Falcon in person  ...the rides are an added bonus!


I agree that the land itself will be an "attraction".  But there is only so much "land" to walk on!!  IMO, they needed something else to eat up crowds. I expect lines just to get in the land for a while, and ridiculous waits for AGES.  I think it'll make Pandora's opening look like NOTHING. A 3rd attraction would have helped that.



********** said:


> *To Disney's defense - would THREE attractions actually lead to more people coming to Disney that two?* If you can't answer that yes, then I can see why they wouldn't. The fact is they are spending a BILLION dollars on the SW expansion. Hard to argue - it's should have been $1.3 BILLION.


*No*. But attracting more people is not going to be their problem.  I think their problem with be guest satisfaction when they book a trip to do the SW stuff and can't even get into the land for X hours.  Having something else to spread crowds out some would have been a long-term smarter move IMO.



danikoski said:


> Also, why build a third attraction when you can wait five or so years, build the expansion and suck up all that Star Wars fan money again


This is the only plausible answer I've come up with as well.  This and spreading out CapEx given all of the expansion going on. I still don't like it, and it will make the land CRAZY crowded... more so than with a 3rd attraction that they have room for.


----------



## tlmadden73

SouthFayetteFan said:


> *No*. But attracting more people is not going to be their problem.  I think their problem with be guest satisfaction when they book a trip to do the SW stuff and can't even get into the land for X hours.  Having something else to spread crowds out some would have been a long-term smarter move IMO.
> .


They will have a solution for that and have been testing that already:

Buy the $XXX Early Morning Magic (with a breakfast) or Star Wars After Hours (with desserts and drinks) hard-ticket event for exclusive access to the Star Wars land and unlimited rides on the new attractions!

The long lines and limited access to the new land does nothing but help make these events seem worth it.


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> I feel like they have to have a plan in place for this. Perhaps it's even a case of they will provide FP to the "land" so that you get entrance at X time and one ride on each ride. But yes, they will undoubtably have to restrict entry in some way. Remember they did this to Pandora and even to TSL for about 2 days.



Universal has done this with each Wizarding World opening, actually requiring a ticket with a return time to even enter the land.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> If I remember correctly the Navi river ride was originally planned to be longer?   Also i am not surprised they are holding off on a third ride for pandora,  they have more films to come out. If they do well, we might see that third ride


Longer and more thrilling.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> While a third ride in Pandora(or an extra FOP theater) would be cool, it has to be way low on the priority list. Now doubt it would get used, but they really need the updates on DHS and Epcot first.


I wouldn’t say that. Disney know AK still needs more. If you go one park at a time you work into a stagnation issue again. They need to do multiple projects at once.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

tlmadden73 said:


> They will have a solution for that and have been testing that already:
> 
> Buy the $XXX Early Morning Magic (with a breakfast) or Star Wars After Hours (with desserts and drinks) hard-ticket event for exclusive access to the Star Wars land and unlimited rides on the new attractions!
> 
> The long lines and limited access to the new land does nothing but help make these events seem worth it.


No doubt. But they’d sell the heck out of those offerings regardless.


----------



## The Pho

tlmadden73 said:


> The long lines and limited access to the new land does nothing but help make these events seem worth it.


It can also hurt their reputation.  If what they build isn't worth the wait for people, those people won't be spending more money and will discourage others from going.   It also can increase the reputation of Disney being greedy, which is slowly a spreading concept recently, rather than just being expensive.  It's something people are looking for more these days, and in particular the Star Wars adjacent crowd.  Just look at the recent backlash in the gaming industry.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm expecting it to be like HP-especially Diagon Alley on steroids. I'm so thankful that I got to experience Diagon Alley with such little crowds. There's no way that you could really soak up all the fun little nooks and crannys and intricate detail if a ton of people are there especially because it has interact ivefeatures with the wands. That to me is an unfortunate, yet unavoidable side effect to being an immersive land when its done so indepthly.



and also increases the value of VIP/Paid Extra Hours events ... I am thinking that might be my plan - save $ elsewhere (stay off site, go fewer days, etc.) and use savings to pay for hard ticket even to allow me access to the land with fewer people


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> It can also hurt their reputation.  If what they build isn't worth the wait for people, those people won't be spending more money and will discourage others from going.   It also can increase the reputation of Disney being greedy, which is slowly a spreading concept recently, rather than just being expensive.  It's something people are looking for more these days, and in particular the Star Wars adjacent crowd.  Just look at the recent backlash in the gaming industry.


*shrug* .. I don't know if people care at WDW. Doesn't seem to -- as people keep coming despite the increasing crowds and waits. People don't seem to care how long they wait in lines, otherwise why would lines for things like SDD and FOP be 2-3 hours long? People don't seem to mind wasting their time and waiting in long lines to experience something. 

I mean, how do people get in a line that already has a posted wait time of 180+ minutes? The parks are open for only 12 hours and people are willing to use 1/4 th of their park time waiting in line for a SINGLE 5-10 minute experience. (Sure sure .. the queue itself for some rides is an attraction in itself).  

I don't see SWGE not being "worth the wait" considering what people wait for already at WDW. Some people would start lining up today to get in if they could.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> *shrug* .. I don't know if people care at WDW. Doesn't seem to -- as people keep coming despite the increasing crowds and waits. People don't seem to care how long they wait in lines, otherwise why would lines for things like SDD and FOP be 2-3 hours long? People don't seem to mind wasting their time and waiting in long lines to experience something.
> 
> I mean, how do people get in a line that already has a posted wait time of 180+ minutes? The parks are open for only 12 hours and people are willing to use 1/4 th of their park time waiting in line for a SINGLE 5-10 minute experience. (Sure sure .. the queue itself for some rides is an attraction in itself).
> 
> I don't see SWGE not being "worth the wait" considering what people wait for already at WDW. Some people would start lining up today to get in if they could.


People wait in lines because they want to ride the ride. If it's the ride you've been waiting for, you know you won't be back in a long time or ever, etc you'd be far more willing to wait in lines for it. Frequent enough visitors will likely (though not always) just wait til next time or find a different time to go on it. Others just don't have that option unless they skip it..and there are people who do and then create a negative review because X ride was ridiculously long so they didn't get to ride it and yada yada yada.


----------



## The Pho

tlmadden73 said:


> *shrug* .. I don't know if people care at WDW. Doesn't seem to -- as people keep coming despite the increasing crowds and waits. People don't seem to care how long they wait in lines, otherwise why would lines for things like SDD and FOP be 2-3 hours long? People don't seem to mind wasting their time and waiting in long lines to experience something.
> 
> I mean, how do people get in a line that already has a posted wait time of 180+ minutes? The parks are open for only 12 hours and people are willing to use 1/4 th of their park time waiting in line for a SINGLE 5-10 minute experience. (Sure sure .. the queue itself for some rides is an attraction in itself).
> 
> I don't see SWGE not being "worth the wait" considering what people wait for already at WDW. Some people would start lining up today to get in if they could.



2-3 hour waits aren't exactly an unusual thing at a park, whether it be Disney, Universal, Cedar Point, or Six Flags.  So that is generally expected for the most popular attractions anywhere.  Over that is rare, even for Flight of Passage.  There is a bit of an exception for brand new attractions because people want to be the first or on the first day or close to it.  That's why you see Toy Story Land go from an 8 hour wait to a 90 minute wait (which seems to be the normalized time for Slinky now) between the first and second day.  

I was more referring to whether people think that what they ride is worth the time they waited.  If it is, they'll give positive word of mouth increasing the number of people that want to go, which is precisely what benefitted Flight of Passage.  If they think the wait was a waste of time for a subpar experience, they'll tell others not to bother.  I personally expect the Star Wars rides to fully deliver stellar experiences, but how long people will be happy waiting is another story.   From what I've heard from inside Disney, they are projecting 8 hour waits a year after opening.  I'd say if that is in fact true, the rides will have to deliver something truly exceptional to keep people happy, and I mean more along the lines of the average park goer, not the Disney/ Star Wars super fans.  Personally I'll be one of those nuts that's there opening day.


----------



## amberpi

tlmadden73 said:


> They will have a solution for that and have been testing that already:
> 
> Buy the $XXX Early Morning Magic (with a breakfast) or Star Wars After Hours (with desserts and drinks) hard-ticket event for exclusive access to the Star Wars land and unlimited rides on the new attractions!
> 
> The long lines and limited access to the new land does nothing but help make these events seem worth it.



And I bet those events will be even higher priced than the other similar offerings, and I KNOW we'll be handing over money to stay late for the boys favorite franchise. What can you do? The kids could care less about TS, but SW is a BIG deal; doesn't hurt that DH and I love it. The crowds are scary for even this fan to consider though. These events may be so popular people might be scalping tickets...lol.


----------



## amberpi

The Pho said:


> From what I've heard from inside Disney, they are projecting 8 hour waits a year after opening.  I'd say if that is in fact true, the rides will have to deliver something truly exceptional to keep people happy, and I mean more along the lines of the average park goer, not the Disney/ Star Wars super fans.  Personally I'll be one of those nuts that's there opening day.



Are the lines going to have bathrooms and bars?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> Are the lines going to have bathrooms and bars?



depends, do you have a FastPass?


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> Some new photos of Galaxy’s Edge in disneyland .... millennium falcon looks almost complete
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2018/11/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Photos in article are from heliguy on instagram


Looking great.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> The same except with the Skyliner and ratatouille at the back.


And at least a more complete Guardians building.


----------



## Sweettears

tlmadden73 said:


> Epcot seemingly took advantage of the popularity of the Festivals. No need to build new RIDE attractions when people are willing to pay a theme park admission ticket to eat/drink around the World Showcase. Disney does a great job of adding attractions (in the form of entertainment or food) to the parks regularly though.
> 
> But with nothing new announced beyond rumors .. I don't see Epcot really being THAT much different in the next few years. One net-new attraction is good, but still not enough, even though both new attractions will probably be MAJOR draws though.
> 
> The problem with Epcot is it is just too big .. too spread out with not much in between. It takes a LOT of walking to go between the 6 buildings in Future World .. and even LONGER just to get to the "newest" attraction Frozen.  I about broke my parents on the first day of our trip at Epcot and all we did was this (without any back-tracking):
> Entrance -> Test Track -> Frozen -> Imagination (spent time there with ride, film festival and the jumping fountains) -> The Land -> The Seas -> Innovations West -> Exit.
> That doesn't even count the run I did to Wonders of Life with my 2yo while everyone else was on Test Track.
> 
> (It was a pretty hot day for November too (high 80s).



The fact that its so big and spread out is what makes me love it. Doesn’t feel crowded even when it technically is on the scale.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> MK is crowded enough. Booths would only add more issues.


You mean like personal tents?


----------



## MommaBerd

SouthFayetteFan said:


> IMO They should have found a way to put either an omnimover or boat ride in SWGE.  Something that could eat people and with no height requirement.  Of course it's already been articulated some of the numerous reasons ($$, future expansion which = future $$, etc.) why they didn't...but that would've just made so much sense.



A PeopleMover would have been awesome! You could tour the Outpost...


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

MommaBerd said:


> A PeopleMover would have been awesome! You could tour the Outpost...


Seriously!  That’s another good idea.  Any inexpensive 3rd attraction that didn’t distract from the theming would work!  It doesn’t have to be E-ticket...just eat people and not have a height requirement.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bao short director to direct feature length Pixar film

https://www.slashfilm.com/domee-shi-feature-debut-bao-pixar/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Live-Action 'Pinocchio' Cast May Include Tom Hanks as Geppetto


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bao short director to direct feature length Pixar film
> 
> https://www.slashfilm.com/domee-shi-feature-debut-bao-pixar/


great idea!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Live-Action 'Pinocchio' Cast May Include Tom Hanks as Geppetto



The know I have been pretty anti these remakes but I am intrigued by this one.  Definitely an under appreciated movie so new attention is good


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> The know I have been pretty anti these remakes but I am intrigued by this one.  Definitely an under appreciated movie so new attention is good


I agree. This is also why I’m excited about Dumbo. The animated version is worth watching but mostly from a historical standpoint. It’s not a movie that I watch very often. Maybe once every three years or so.  I watch Pinocchio mostly because it was the first animation with the plane technology.


----------



## MissGina5

TheMaxRebo said:


> The know I have been pretty anti these remakes but I am intrigued by this one.  Definitely an under appreciated movie so new attention is good


What I like about it is that its a chance to actually include some Italian culture!! Would love Italy to get some love


----------



## Farro

MissGina5 said:


> What I like about it is that its a chance to actually include some Italian culture!! Would love Italy to get some love



Yes!!! Speaking of, are you watching My Brilliant Friend on HBO? If not, you should be. 

Pinocchio is actually one of the only Disney movies I own. I just love it.


----------



## Sweettears

Farro said:


> Yes!!! Speaking of, are you watching My Brilliant Friend on HBO? If not, you should be.
> 
> Pinocchio is actually one of the only Disney movies I own. I just love it.


My daughter went to Italy a year or so ago and brought me back a Pinocchio marionette puppet..


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bao short director to direct feature length Pixar film
> 
> https://www.slashfilm.com/domee-shi-feature-debut-bao-pixar/



I’m excited for what Domee Shi comes up with! I really enjoyed Bao. It was very funny and it also tugged on your heart with a heart warming message, both in which Pixar is great at.


----------



## MissGina5

Farro said:


> Yes!!! Speaking of, are you watching My Brilliant Friend on HBO? If not, you should be.
> 
> Pinocchio is actually one of the only Disney movies I own. I just love it.


No but it sounds like I might have to!! Maybe if live action Pinocchio goes well Disney will give us a Disneyfied version of Prunella as I have dreamed.


----------



## rteetz

Kind of mixed initial reviews of Mary Poppins Returns. Most seems to love it but a few negative reviews are sprinkled in the initial tweets after the Premiere.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> Kind of mixed initial reviews of Mary Poppins Returns. Most seems to love it but a few negative reviews are sprinkled in the initial tweets after the Premiere.


My favorite bloggers who tend to be pretty fair in critiques looooved it which like never happens with something like this where its a sequel to such an iconic film.


----------



## mikepizzo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Live-Action 'Pinocchio' Cast May Include Tom Hanks as Geppetto



Still bummed we never got Del Toro's stop-motion Pinocchio.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Kind of mixed initial reviews of Mary Poppins Returns. Most seems to love it but a few negative reviews are sprinkled in the initial tweets after the Premiere.



Guess never will get 100% approval - I mean, if they released the original now I am sure some people would give it poor reviews


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Kind of mixed initial reviews of Mary Poppins Returns. Most seems to love it but a few negative reviews are sprinkled in the initial tweets after the Premiere.



Thougha quick scan shows that even the negative takes I saw said they thought Emily Blunt was very good/great - which I think is the most important aspect to fans: how she does replacing Julie Andrews


----------



## Brocktoon

mikepizzo said:


> Still bummed we never got Del Toro's stop-motion Pinocchio.



I'm still waiting on Del Toro's Haunted Mansion project


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Bao short director to direct feature length Pixar film


Really hoping this brings some fresh to Pixar. Bao was new and different. That kind of thinking can only bring something good out of them!


----------



## Tiki Birdland

mikepizzo said:


> Del Toro's stop-motion Pinocchio.


I see that Netflix has green lighted his lifelong passion!


----------



## PolyRob

Tiki Birdland said:


> Really hoping this brings some fresh to Pixar. Bao was new and different. That kind of thinking can only bring something good out of them!


CARS 4!?!?! Jk Although 3 was MUCH better than 2.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thougha quick scan shows that even the negative takes I saw said they thought Emily Blunt was very good/great - which I think is the most important aspect to fans: how she does replacing Julie Andrews


There’s no replacing Julie Andrews.


----------



## Phicinfan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> There’s no replacing Julie Andrews.


Okay not sure this has been stated anywhere or not, but saw a crazy story about the fact that Julie Andrews agreed to do a quick voice character for the movie Aquaman, to raise awareness on Aquaman and to spite the release of Mary Poppins 2 since both release at same time.  Is this for real?  Curious if anyone has seen any statement from Julie...evidently she is not a fan of her replacement?


----------



## rteetz

Phicinfan said:


> Okay not sure this has been stated anywhere or not, but saw a crazy story about the fact that Julie Andrews agreed to do a quick voice character for the movie Aquaman, to raise awareness on Aquaman and to spite the release of Mary Poppins 2 since both release at same time.  Is this for real?  Curious if anyone has seen any statement from Julie...evidently she is not a fan of her replacement?


Julie is on record saying she stayed out of the Poppins Returns spotlight out of respect for Emily Blunt. She is happy they made another film but didn't want to be a part of it.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTOS: Three Bridges Bar & Grill, Progress on Disney’s Gran Destino Tower Hotel, Christmas at Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Satuli Canteen Now Offering Banshee Discount Coupon In Pandora – The World of Avatar


----------



## Phicinfan

rteetz said:


> Julie is on record saying she stayed out of the Poppins Returns spotlight out of respect for Emily Blunt. She is happy they made another film but didn't want to be a part of it.


yeah, finally had time to do some looking and saw that...  I found it hard to believe she would be that negative to Emily Blunt.  I may just have to go see Aquaman now, just to see what she does in that film, sound pretty interesting


----------



## rteetz

My review of the new Rhino tour if anyone is interested.

Getting Up Close with Rhinos!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Swarovski Crystal-Encrusted Disney Gift Card Coming to Disney World, Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Kipling and Disney Debut Signature “Mary Poppins Returns” Collection


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> My review of the new Rhino tour if anyone is interested.
> 
> Getting Up Close with Rhinos!


Thanks! Several years ago, my son and I did a sleep-over at the local zoo, which included a late night tour of the enclosures. The rhino enclosure was very dark, and they were just like huge shadows moving noisily beyond the separating structure. It was eerie. I could sense their power, and I still remember thinking they would certainly just break through and trample on past.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> Getting Up Close with Rhinos!


Great review, Ryan! I heard that Rhinos have bad eyesight. That's the reason for their bad reputation for charging at strangers. Did they talk about any of that?

Saw a show on Animal Planet a while ago. Would love to see them up close!


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> Great review, Ryan! I heard that Rhinos have bad eyesight. That's the reason for their bad reputation for charging at strangers. Did they talk about any of that?
> 
> Saw a show on Animal Planet a while ago. Would love to see them up close!


I don't remember them talking about their eyesight. It's quite possible they did. It was a lot about their daily routines, what they eat, how they interact, etc.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Has this been discussed?

*Car maker Audi announces new partnership with Disney*

https://thedisneyblog.com/2018/11/2...w-partnership-with-disney/?platform=hootsuite


----------



## sachilles

We are scheduled to do this on our next visit at the end of February. We are excited to do it.


----------



## shoreward

Disney VoluntEARs sort 40,000 pounds of produce for food bank on day of service


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Has this been discussed?
> 
> *Car maker Audi announces new partnership with Disney*
> 
> https://thedisneyblog.com/2018/11/2...w-partnership-with-disney/?platform=hootsuite


Interesting considering their strong relationship with GM.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> My review of the new Rhino tour if anyone is interested.
> 
> Getting Up Close with Rhinos!


That sounds better than the Elephant one for access to the animals, did not know you get to actually touch them.  Although pictures are allowed for the elephants since it's just back of the Safari more than backstage.  I love that they have this stuff at the park.  
Supposedly they're working on a big cats tour now also, and I'm really hoping that happens.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> That sounds better than the Elephant one for access to the animals, did not know you get to actually touch them.  Although pictures are allowed for the elephants since it's just back of the Safari more than backstage.  I love that they have this stuff at the park.
> Supposedly they're working on a big cats tour now also, and I'm really hoping that happens.


I would definitely sign up for a big cats tour.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not to open this can of worms again, but looks like Disney has revised their statement and the Friendship boats WILL continue to operate daily - but then close at night only

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/friendship-boats-to-continue-service-to-epcot-with-nightly-closures/

Says they will close starting at 9:30 - that feels like pretty close to when people would be getting out of EPCOT post Illuminations so might be bit of a rush to catch that first boat


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> My review of the new Rhino tour if anyone is interested.
> 
> Getting Up Close with Rhinos!



Thanks man.  Been waiting for this in your trip report.  Glad you enjoyed it and hope it goes on through our next trip in April/May.  Would have no problem parting with the cash as a donation to the conservation efforts of these gentle giants.  Love watching the Rhino's gallop around in playful style.


----------



## shoreward

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not to open this can of worms again, but looks like Disney has revised their statement and the Friendship boats WILL continue to operate daily - but then close at night only
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/friendship-boats-to-continue-service-to-epcot-with-nightly-closures/
> 
> Says they will close starting at 9:30 - that feels like pretty close to when people would be getting out of EPCOT post Illuminations so might be bit of a rush to catch that first boat


I wonder if there was so much flack about boat disruption, or maybe they do not want to do the work when there are so many guests and CMs in the immediate area and possible liability risk.  It sounds like this project will take longer to complete, though, with the schedule change. 

There will be lots of overtime work hours to get the work done!


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not to open this can of worms again, but looks like Disney has revised their statement and the Friendship boats WILL continue to operate daily - but then close at night only
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/friendship-boats-to-continue-service-to-epcot-with-nightly-closures/
> 
> Says they will close starting at 9:30 - that feels like pretty close to when people would be getting out of EPCOT post Illuminations so might be bit of a rush to catch that first boat



Illuminations starts at 9:30 now, so people who stay to watch will miss the boats if they stop at 9:30.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Bing Bong finally debuts at Pixar Pier

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photos-vi...tuff-shop-pixar-pier-at-california-adventure/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> Illuminations starts at 9:30 now, so people who stay to watch will miss the boats if they stop at 9:30.



oh does it?  didn't realize that - then even more of a concern for them to end at 9:30 (though maybe they just list that so people don'tthink they can take the boats back and forth but there still would be boats there to take people away from EPCOT for a bit


----------



## wnwardii

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bing Bing finally debuts at Pixar Pier
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photos-vi...tuff-shop-pixar-pier-at-california-adventure/



While it is cute, it is sort of anti-climatic.  Since it doesn't appear to move, why did it take so long to get this in place?  Especially since we know the nose part was around a long time ago.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bing Bing finally debuts at Pixar Pier
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photos-vi...tuff-shop-pixar-pier-at-california-adventure/



How did that take so long? It doesn't even move.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh does it?  didn't realize that - then even more of a concern for them to end at 9:30 (though maybe they just list that so people don'tthink they can take the boats back and forth but there still would be boats there to take people away from EPCOT for a bit


I think they say 9:30 so they can close it during a down time. If they close it after the fireworks there will be an influx of upset people.


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> How did that take so long? It doesn't even move.


Pixar Pier was a bit of a rush job


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
According to the Avengers 4 directors Loki is...

https://www.technobuffalo.com/2018/...-dead/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh does it?  didn't realize that - then even more of a concern for them to end at 9:30 (though maybe they just list that so people don'tthink they can take the boats back and forth but there still would be boats there to take people away from EPCOT for a bit



Yeah, it gets pushed back to 9:30 when the Candlelight Processional starts.


----------



## jade1




----------



## jade1

Have we heard what these block walls are yet?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bing Bing finally debuts at Pixar Pier
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photos-vi...tuff-shop-pixar-pier-at-california-adventure/


The most recent "epic fail" on Disney's part. How in the world did they not have this ready when the land opened? It doesn't even move!!!


----------



## Gusey

Do you think the lighting affect might have had something to do with it as it is the closest thing to a moving part?


----------



## sachilles

jade1 said:


> Have we heard what these block walls are yet?


Wondering if they might be the start of a pier/dock that will go into the lagoon? Hard to tell from that angle.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> Wondering if they might be the start of a pier/dock that will go into the lagoon? Hard to tell from that angle.


I believe it’s just a design piece. Not a dock.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Reopening Date Set for Tomorrowland Speedway in 2019 at Magic Kingdom


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Phantom Manor Reopening at Disneyland Paris Pushed to April 2019


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Epcot photo Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photo-report-epcot-11-27-18/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Super Saturday passholder event at Disney Springs 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/11/super...er-passholder-get-together-at-disney-springs/


----------



## Buckeye218

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Has this been discussed?
> 
> *Car maker Audi announces new partnership with Disney*
> 
> https://thedisneyblog.com/2018/11/2...w-partnership-with-disney/?platform=hootsuite



I imagine it went something like this..."Hey Disney, since you're stifling the prodigious talents of one the most creative groups of people in any known industry so you can squeeze a few more pennies onto your next quarterly report, you mind if we rent out the Imagineers to do some, you know, actual creative work?"


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not to open this can of worms again, but looks like Disney has revised their statement and the Friendship boats WILL continue to operate daily - but then close at night only
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/friendship-boats-to-continue-service-to-epcot-with-nightly-closures/
> 
> Says they will close starting at 9:30 - that feels like pretty close to when people would be getting out of EPCOT post Illuminations so might be bit of a rush to catch that first boat



So did the start dates change again? I thought before it wasn't going to affect our trip either way. Being only at night, I seriously doubt it will anyway, but it sounds like this is already going on and will continue through most of December. 



wnwardii said:


> While it is cute, it is sort of anti-climatic.  Since it doesn't appear to move, why did it take so long to get this in place?  Especially since we know the nose part was around a long time ago.



I don't even understand why they have him crying while he is smiling. It's just weird. I really built this up in my head to be way more than it is.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> My review of the new Rhino tour if anyone is interested.
> 
> Getting Up Close with Rhinos!



Nice review. Sounds pretty cool!


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> I would definitely sign up for a big cats tour.



I would be all over the Big Cats tour! My family loves the cats!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Buckeye218 said:


> I imagine it went something like this..."Hey Disney, since you're stifling the prodigious talents of one the most creative groups of people in any known industry so you can squeeze a few more pennies onto your next quarterly report, you mind if we rent out the Imagineers to do some, you know, actual creative work?"


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot photo Update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photo-report-epcot-11-27-18/



OK, this pic had to be taken on a Monday.  The guy circled-

A. break time
B. Nap time
C. Hangover time
D. All the above


----------



## sachilles

Tigger's ally said:


> OK, this pic had to be taken on a Monday.  The guy circled-
> 
> A. break time
> B. Nap time
> C. Hangover time
> D. All the above
> 
> 
> View attachment 367604


None of the above.
He's seeing if he can hear the ocean.


----------



## sachilles

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Epcot photo Update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photo-report-epcot-11-27-18/


This update mentions the Norway train garden. I guess I didn't realize there was a train garden in Norway. Has the blog mistaken the German Train garden as Norway?


----------



## JaxDad

Tigger's ally said:


> OK, this pic had to be taken on a Monday.  The guy circled-
> 
> A. break time
> B. Nap time
> C. Hangover time
> D. All the above
> 
> 
> View attachment 367604


E. None of the above
He's the union rep.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> This update mentions the Norway train garden. I guess I didn't realize there was a train garden in Norway. Has the blog mistaken the German Train garden as Norway?


Yes I think that was a mistake. This is the German train set.


----------



## skier_pete

Buckeye218 said:


> I imagine it went something like this..."Hey Disney, since you're stifling the prodigious talents of one the most creative groups of people in any known industry so you can squeeze a few more pennies onto your next quarterly report, you mind if we rent out the Imagineers to do some, you know, actual creative work?"



I don't really get this comment. Disney is doing more at their US parks right now than they've done since the 1990s. Avatar, TSL, SWGE, 4 new hotels, Rat, GotG, Tron, new Epcot show and who knows what else in store for the 50th in 3 years. Plus Marvel land in California and not even counting all the work being done at foreign parks. I am sure Imagineers are not without complaints, but being stifled seems unlikely to be one of them.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marriott Database Breach May Affect Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Guests


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Bing Bing finally debuts at Pixar Pier
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photos-vi...tuff-shop-pixar-pier-at-california-adventure/


Who is Bing Bing?


----------



## Capang

Tigger's ally said:


> OK, this pic had to be taken on a Monday.  The guy circled-
> 
> A. break time
> B. Nap time
> C. Hangover time
> D. All the above
> 
> 
> View attachment 367604


Clearly, he is “hung over,” so C. 
Get it? Because he is hanging over? Haha I’m not that funny.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Who is Bing Bing?


Oh autocorrect...


----------



## tlmadden73

********** said:


> I don't really get this comment. Disney is doing more at their US parks right now than they've done since the 1990s. Avatar, TSL, SWGE, 4 new hotels, Rat, GotG, Tron, new Epcot show and who knows what else in store for the 50th in 3 years. Plus Marvel land in California and not even counting all the work being done at foreign parks. I am sure Imagineers are not without complaints, but being stifled seems unlikely to be one of them.


I think the thought is that a lot of the Imagineers great ideas are "stifled" when they have to cut things back from the original plans (like they've obviously done with Toy Story Land). (I mean -- creating a brand new land with narrow walkways, no shade and no dedicated (A/C) gift shop is just a head scratcher). - I can't imagine how crowded that land will get when it is one of the TWO ways in out of SWGE. 

I don't necessarily agree with that, you have to draw the line somewhere, money doesn't grow on trees, but it is disappointing to see the "big" ideas cut back for obvious budget reasons. So, my guess is the comment stems from that.


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> I think the thought is that a lot of the Imagineers great ideas are "stifled" when they have to cut things back from the original plans (like they've obviously done with Toy Story Land). (I mean -- creating a brand new land with narrow walkways, no shade and no dedicated (A/C) gift shop is just a head scratcher). - I can't imagine how crowded that land will get when it is one of the TWO ways in out of SWGE.
> 
> I don't necessarily agree with that, you have to draw the line somewhere, money doesn't grow on trees, but it is disappointing to see the "big" ideas cut back for obvious budget reasons. So, my guess is the comment stems from that.



So then the argument becomes that somehow Audi will not have any oversight against spending as much as Disney Imagineers want to? They will larger than Billion dollar budgets to design an entertainment system for a car? 

OP is right - in an ideal world it would be fantastic if Disney Imagineers could spend to the limit of their imagination. But it would help to face the facts that this was NEVER, EVER allowed. Even back in Walt's day, they opened Disneyland with a half finished Tomorrowland. Budgets were constantly being reviewed and cutbacks are the norm, not something new. Pretty much every project ever has been downsized from the original blue sky. We could list a hundred items that were cut or reduced in Disney parks. How about Western River Expedition for one. There will always be compromises. The shade in TSL was a bad choice to remove in the Florida heat, but perhaps they had a plan to work there system that they could cut it from the capital, but then put it back in next year as an "improvement". Who knows?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland photo Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/photo-rep...holiday-merchandise-construction-updates-etc/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Why Julie Andrews turned down a cameo in Mary Poppins Returns

https://variety.com/2018/film/awards/mary-poppins-returns-julie-andrews-1203065856/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Walt Disney/Railroad magicband

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ey-railroad-trains-limited-release-magicband/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
1 million mobile orders through My Disney Experience 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...perience-app/?CMP=ILC-DPFY19Q1wo112920180003G


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Walt Disney/Railroad magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ey-railroad-trains-limited-release-magicband/



Seems odd timing with the trian not running for a bit (but I know the merchandising arm doesn’t talk to the construction arm)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems odd timing with the trian not running for a bit (but I know the merchandising arm doesn’t talk to the construction arm)


Train will still be open though and at the station with conductors as far as I’m aware.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Lin Manuel Miranda receives Hollywood Star today

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...anda-receives-star-on-hollywood-walk-of-fame/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sorry if I missed this posted already but Speedway to close Jan 2nd and reopen on May 18th for Re-routing for Tron

https://wdwnt.com/2018/11/tomorrowland-speedway-to-reopen-may-18-2019/


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Walt Disney/Railroad magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...ey-railroad-trains-limited-release-magicband/


Now this is a MagicBand that I might need to buy.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Cast and Crew Details for Disney+ Star Wars and Marvel Series


----------



## rteetz

Seeing reports on Twitter that bubble wands went to $27 during those last price increases and have now went back down to $25. Interested to see if anything else goes back down. Possible price ceilings being hit on items?


----------



## osully

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 1 million mobile orders through My Disney Experience
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...perience-app/?CMP=ILC-DPFY19Q1wo112920180003G



I can't wait to use this... haven't been to WDW since it launched but we are finally going back in Nov 2019!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hey @rteetz - have you any word on what that new structure erected in front of Tatooine Traders is!  WDWNT speculates a new character meet location

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photo-report-hollywood-studios-11-17-18/


----------



## DizDaD7

Seems like a rather smallish structure ...Perhaps you are right...


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hey @rteetz - have you any word on what that new structure erected in front of Tatooine Traders is!  WDWNT speculates a new character meet location
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photo-report-hollywood-studios-11-17-18/
> 
> View attachment 367807


I have heard speculation of a Joffrey's or something along those lines. Seems a bit weird to be a meet and greet structure.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hey @rteetz - have you any word on what that new structure erected in front of Tatooine Traders is!  WDWNT speculates a new character meet location

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photo-report-hollywood-studios-11-17-18/



rteetz said:


> I have heard speculation of a Joffrey's or something along those lines. Seems a bit weird to be a meet and greet structure.


Yeah, I thought the same - odd spot for characters.  Joffreys’s makes sense as right now the stand is in a bit of an odd spot


----------



## rteetz

Chris Pratt is tonight's Disneyland Candlelight Processional moderator.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Chris Pratt is tonight's Disneyland Candlelight Processional moderator.



Between this and John Stamos being at EPCOT Irma like the parks are competing for the “He’s so dreamy” award


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Seeing reports on Twitter that bubble wands went to $27 during those last price increases and have now went back down to $25. Interested to see if anything else goes back down. Possible price ceilings being hit on items?


I bet its a money roadblock. Disney must have realized it's greed caused a huge headache to all the cart CMs when making change. $25 including tax is a lot easier for guests to have readily available or to make change for than $27 including tax.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> I bet its a money roadblock. Disney must have realized it's greed caused a huge headache to all the cart CMs when making change. $25 including tax is a lot easier for guests to have readily available or to make change for than $27 including tax.



Clearly they need to replace those CMs with a box that can make accurate change quickly then


----------



## Ambehnke

PolyRob said:


> I bet its a money roadblock. Disney must have realized it's greed caused a huge headache to all the cart CMs when making change. $25 including tax is a lot easier for guests to have readily available or to make change for than $27 including tax.


It’s also a number where I can think, “ok if it costs $25 or less I will get it for them if not, nope”.


----------



## TomServo27

New margaritas in Mexico. 

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/12/02/this-just-in-new-margaritas-plus-menu-changes-at-epcot/


----------



## skier_pete

osully said:


> I can't wait to use this... haven't been to WDW since it launched but we are finally going back in Nov 2019!



We never used it because we room charge all our food and then used gift cards (that we got at a discount) to pay for our meals. The Mobile ordering requires a credit card. Plus my wife can never decide what she wants in advance. Finally, we never waited more than about 5 minutes in line for food...so it wasn't a real "need".


----------



## Ambehnke

********** said:


> We never used it because we room charge all our food and then used gift cards (that we got at a discount) to pay for our meals. The Mobile ordering requires a credit card. Plus my wife can never decide what she wants in advance. Finally, we never waited more than about 5 minutes in line for food...so it wasn't a real "need".


We do the same with the gift cards so it’s good to know we shouldn’t try to use mobile ordering!


----------



## scrappinginontario

********** said:


> We never used it because we room charge all our food and then used gift cards (that we got at a discount) to pay for our meals. The Mobile ordering requires a credit card. Plus my wife can never decide what she wants in advance. Finally, we never waited more than about 5 minutes in line for food...so it wasn't a real "need".





Ambehnke said:


> We do the same with the gift cards so it’s good to know we shouldn’t try to use mobile ordering!


  If you wish to use mobile ordering you can charge it to your MagicBands and then put your gift cards towards your room charges at your resort.  We do this often.  

We have also sat outside Pecos Bills, placed our online order then waited only a couple of minutes before our order was ready.  I’d just prefer to avoid the congestion of the lines when possible and online ordering allows us to do this.  it’s all personal preference.


----------



## Ambehnke

scrappinginontario said:


> If you wish to use mobile ordering you can charge it to your MagicBands and then put your gift cards towards your room charges at your resort.  We do this often.
> 
> We have also sat outside Pecos Bills, placed our online order then waited only a couple of minutes before our order was ready.  I’d just prefer to avoid the congestion of the lines when possible and online ordering allows us to do this.  it’s all personal preference.


That’s what we usually do charge everything to MB and pay at end of day. So you don’t have to use CC or DP to pay? There’s a charge to MB option?


----------



## rteetz

Rumors we could get a Captain Marvel and an Avengers 4 trailer this week.


----------



## osully

rteetz said:


> Rumors we could get a Captain Marvel and an Avengers 4 trailer this week.


That would be amazing news!


----------



## rteetz

Captain Marvel trailer will debut during Monday Night Football tomorrow.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Captain Marvel trailer will debut during Monday Night Football tomorrow.



And then be all over Facebook and Twitter 30 seconds later


----------



## pappyP

scrappinginontario said:


> If you wish to use mobile ordering you can charge it to your MagicBands and then put your gift cards towards your room charges at your resort.  We do this often.
> 
> We have also sat outside Pecos Bills, placed our online order then waited only a couple of minutes before our order was ready.  I’d just prefer to avoid the congestion of the lines when possible and online ordering allows us to do this.  it’s all personal preference.


You can't use QS dining plan credits for mobile ordering?


----------



## pooh'smate

pappyP said:


> You can't use QS dining plan credits for mobile ordering?



Yes you can. We did in September.


----------



## rteetz

There has been a significant reduction in the amount of pyro used in the Illuminations Holiday Tag over the last week or so.


----------



## tarheelblue8853

rteetz said:


> There has been a significant reduction in the amount of pyro used in the Illuminations Holiday Tag over the last week or so.



I noticed that the other night. Any given reason why?


----------



## rteetz

tarheelblue8853 said:


> I noticed that the other night. Any given reason why?


Not sure. Could be costs, or could be construction.


----------



## tarheelblue8853

rteetz said:


> Not sure. Could be costs, or could be construction.



Ah good thought I hadn’t considered construction.  It was a little breezy the night I was there so I thought maybe it was due to winds. Hopefully just temporary because the ending with the full pyro is quite something.


----------



## bluecastle

tarheelblue8853 said:


> Ah good thought I hadn’t considered construction.  It was a little breezy the night I was there so I thought maybe it was due to winds. Hopefully just temporary because the ending with the full pyro is quite something.


We saw it on November 21st and it was amazing!! Even my DD, who is not a huge fan of fireworks, was impressed. We were near the fish and chips place and had a good view. It's kind of where we just ended up  after we raced back from looking at the Epcot resorts' holiday decorations. Turned out to be a pretty good spot. It was a great way to view Illuminations for the last time.


----------



## tarheelblue8853

Follow up on the Illuminations Holiday Tag reduction for those interested. A firework actually landed on the world showcase promenade amongst crowd. So likely this change won’t be reversed. Sad that this happened at all but especially with so few shows remaining as after this year we’ll never see this version again. 

This tweet is from 6 days ago:
https://mobile.twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1067255760260874241


----------



## rteetz

tarheelblue8853 said:


> Follow up on the Illuminations Holiday Tag reduction for those interested. A firework actually landed on the world showcase promenade amongst crowd. So likely this change won’t be reversed. Sad that this happened at all but especially with so few shows remaining as after this year we’ll never see this version again.
> 
> This tweet is from 6 days ago:
> https://mobile.twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1067255760260874241


That was from one of the special pyro effects though. They could just cut that part. They have dramatically reduced the beloved finale as well.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> That was from one of the special pyro effects though. They could just cut that part. They have dramatically reduced the beloved finale as well.


Public stance...safety  
Behind the scenes...laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Tomorrowland to Fantasyland path now closed

http://blogmickey.com/2018/12/photo...hway-behind-tomorrowland-speedway-now-closed/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

not sure if this was posted already, but a bit more on people involved with the Rogue One Prequel series on Disney+

Stephen Schiff will be Executive Producer and Showrunner - he was an executive producer on The Americans

Jared Bush originated this project and wrote the pilot script and "Bible" for it - he wrote Moana and was was co-director and co-writer on Zootopia


https://deadline.com/2018/11/star-w...8IvtAdLyV2wwKKQqe102lmq3LiT8GsIynr6gKaavNkv0A


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tomorrowland to Fantasyland path now closed
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/12/photo...hway-behind-tomorrowland-speedway-now-closed/



Bummber, but understandable. The concept art shows this path will still exist (and maybe be wider?)  

The 'perimeter' routes in this park and AK (the route between Africa and Pandora) are just very nice to avoid traffic and it would be a shame if this one went away. I use them all the time and amaze the people I go with --- "How did you know this was here?"


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Lily Belle now parked at the Main Street station 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/12/photo...train-parked-at-main-street-railroad-station/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Holiday photopass options at Disney Springs

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...de-disney-photopass-studio-at-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Years Eve at The Edison now on sale!

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/the...r-new-years-eve-at-the-edison-now-on-sale.htm


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> That was from one of the special pyro effects though. They could just cut that part. They have dramatically reduced the beloved finale as well.



And the hits just keep on coming... I'm not even an Illuminations fan, but the holiday finale is one of the greatest things I've ever seen. It's been 3 years since I was there during Christmas and I was really looking forward to seeing these for one last time. The first time I ever saw it, I seriously thought something went wrong and we were all about to die.


----------



## kenshinelite

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Tomorrowland to Fantasyland path now closed
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/12/photo...hway-behind-tomorrowland-speedway-now-closed/


Luckily I quit smoking 4 months ago however what happens to the smoking section that was there.


----------



## rteetz

kenshinelite said:


> Luckily I quit smoking 4 months ago however what happens to the smoking section that was there.


That smoking section was moved a while ago back behind the Space Mountain bathrooms.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris Season of Super Heroes returns


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> That smoking section was moved a while ago back behind the Space Mountain bathrooms.


Only officially, people were smoking there well after the change.


----------



## kenshinelite

rteetz said:


> That smoking section was moved a while ago back behind the Space Mountain bathrooms.


They move them way to much. Just OCT last year they were between to two lands there. Crazy.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Christmas Day religious services at the Contemporary 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/di...es-details-at-disneys-contemporary-resort.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Fox and the Hound magicband 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-new-limited-release-fox-and-the-hound-magicband-available-at-epcot/


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Fox and the Hound magicband
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-new-limited-release-fox-and-the-hound-magicband-available-at-epcot/


Loved this movie growing up! I may need to get one next week.


----------



## skier_pete

*NEWS*

Some friends were at Jellyrolls (on the Boardwalk) last night.  Apparently Neil Patrick Harris was there with a party of friends enjoying the sing-along all night. I saw video so I know it's true. (His stint at CP starts tonight.)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Menu changes at Satuli Canteen!

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-menu-changes-come-to-satuli-canteen/

My cheeseburger pods are gone!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

********** said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Some friends were at Jellyrolls (on the Boardwalk) last night.  Apparently Neil Patrick Harris was there with a party of friends enjoying the sing-along all night. I saw video so I know it's true. (His stint at CP starts tonight.)



wow that would suck to be there for *** he said as sarcastically as possible ***


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu changes at Satuli Canteen!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-menu-changes-come-to-satuli-canteen/
> 
> My cheeseburger pods are gone!



still on the kids meal!  I ordered that once as I wanted to try them but at a cheaper price.

One of the side benefits of mobile ordering is don't have to worry about funny looks when you order a kids meal and a beer


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu changes at Satuli Canteen!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-menu-changes-come-to-satuli-canteen/
> 
> My cheeseburger pods are gone!



They're still on the kids menu. I see the potato hash and combo bowl options are still there, so I'm good to go next week.


----------



## ejgonz2

Moliphino said:


> They're still on the kids menu. I see the potato hash and combo bowl options are still there, so I'm good to go next week.



Is the chicken/beef combo a larger portion? 

Sorry to go off topic just noticed it’s significantly more expensive


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Fox and the Hound magicband
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-new-limited-release-fox-and-the-hound-magicband-available-at-epcot/


So I can sob uncontrollably when I look down at my wrist while in the happiest place on Earth? No thanks. 

I saw that movie when I was really young (8?)-- I am sure my parents (and I) expected it to be a light-hearted Disney movie about cute talking animals .. and it was .. for a while .. until the end .. *gulp* .. I can't bring myself to show this to my kids yet - knowing it would tear them up like it tore me up. Great movie (obviously memorable) .. but man I don't want to subject my kids to sadness like that too soon.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> still on the kids meal!  I ordered that once as I wanted to try them but at a cheaper price.
> 
> One of the side benefits of mobile ordering is don't have to worry about funny looks when you order a kids meal and a beer


I know but I like my bigger portion.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> So I can sob uncontrollably when I look down at my wrist while in the happiest place on Earth? No thanks.
> 
> I saw that movie when I was really young (8?)-- I am sure my parents (and I) expected it to be a light-hearted Disney movie about cute talking animals .. and it was .. for a while .. until the end .. *gulp* .. I can't bring myself to show this to my kids yet - knowing it would tear them up like it tore me up. Great movie (obviously memorable) .. but man I don't want to subject my kids to sadness like that too soon.



haha, coming soon - Magic Bands featuring both Bambi's Mother and Old Yeller


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> haha, coming soon - Magic Bands featuring both Bambi's Mother and Old Yeller


Don't even joke about Old Yeller. That's not cool...


----------



## rteetz

*Photo update
*
Disneyland update

211779-disneyland-update-merry-chris-mas


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Iger’s New Contract Includes “More Rigorous Performance Requirements” for Compensation


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Apple Hosts Exclusive Masters of Disney Animation Event with Don Hahn


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel Reportedly Taps Writer Dave Callaham For “Shang-Chi” Film


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Splash Mountain Funko POP! Back in Stock at ShopDisney


----------



## Moliphino

ejgonz2 said:


> Is the chicken/beef combo a larger portion?
> 
> Sorry to go off topic just noticed it’s significantly more expensive



I'm not sure. It wasn't an option last time I went, but I've been planning to get it on my trip next week since it debuted.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> still on the kids meal!  I ordered that once as I wanted to try them but at a cheaper price.
> 
> One of the side benefits of mobile ordering is don't have to worry about funny looks when you order a kids meal and a beer



We're out. We may still eat at YY, but with a kid who only likes fish, there's now nothing for us there. I don't know what WDW is doing? I guess we'll just spend even MORE money at our resort - Ritz or Grand Cypress are faves now. Ugh. I can't imagine that we're that unusual. So disappointed. I loved the Canteen!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> We're out. We may still eat at YY, but with a kid who only likes fish, there's now nothing for us there. I don't know what WDW is doing? I guess we'll just spend even MORE money at our resort - Ritz or Grand Cypress are faves now. Ugh. I can't imagine that we're that unusual. So disappointed. I loved the Canteen!



that is too bad they removed the fish ... my wife got that and thought it was pretty good (I usually get the fired tofu there).  Not that many quick service locations have fish, so a shame to see it go from here

Shrimp not an option?  (they added that permanently)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ejgonz2 said:


> Is the chicken/beef combo a larger portion?
> 
> Sorry to go off topic just noticed it’s significantly more expensive




I did a quick google image search and it looked slightly bigger but definitely not like a full portion of each


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> that is too bad they removed the fish ... my wife got that and thought it was pretty good (I usually get the fired tofu there).  Not that many quick service locations have fish, so a shame to see it go from here
> 
> Shrimp not an option?  (they added that permanently)



I wish. The kid just loves fish...and scallops. She's little, it is what it is. We split the fish and the boys split the beef and everyone was happy. Those kids will kill the tuna nachos at YY though, and pot stickers, so we'll just go there from now on. I'm just so annoyed when Disney continues to dumb food down. Annoying! I mean, not everyone feeds their kids chicken nuggets, right? We do sometimes, but not for a week! Yikes!


----------



## rteetz

*News* 

PANDORA Jewelry Special Event Coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios on Dec. 7


----------



## FoxC63

Sorry I missed the post on former president George H. W. Bush passing on Nov. 30th.  I had the pleasure of meeting him twice while at the Broadmoor Hotel in Colorado Springs.  The first time was when he was Vice President.  My husband and I were also given VIP passes to go inside Air Force Two.  The second time I meet him he was our president.
Good times & great memories.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cool pin being given to guests at Caribbean Beach

   https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069698886799949824


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Menu changes at Satuli Canteen!
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-menu-changes-come-to-satuli-canteen/
> 
> My cheeseburger pods are gone!


Dislike dislike dislike. No pods?! No grains?! I'm going to have to break down and try Tiffins I guess.


----------



## wareagle57

I just got around to watching the Magical Holiday Celebration. When do they film all these nighttime performances with the fireworks? Is that something that is open to the public or do they close the park for them? I’m assuming this is different than the parade filming they do for Christmas.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

First look at the new Kim Possible

http://www.etonline.com/kim-possibl...at-the-new-live-action-movie-exclusive-114954


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Dislike dislike dislike. No pods?! No grains?! I'm going to have to break down and try Tiffins I guess.


Tiffins is the best!


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I just got around to watching the Magical Holiday Celebration. When do they film all these nighttime performances with the fireworks? Is that something that is open to the public or do they close the park for them? I’m assuming this is different than the parade filming they do for Christmas.


The fireworks are CGI...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The fireworks are CGI...



@rteetz kills magic


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> The fireworks are CGI...



Attention to detail was never one of my strong suits. That explains a lot.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> @rteetz kills magic


Not quite like Craig does


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> The fireworks are CGI...


ACK! That needs a spoiler tag!!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> The fireworks are CGI...


For whatever they filmed at Disneyland that’s going to air with the Christmas parade they were launching real pyro.


----------



## bluecastle

wareagle57 said:


> And the hits just keep on coming... I'm not even an Illuminations fan, but the holiday finale is one of the greatest things I've ever seen. It's been 3 years since I was there during Christmas and I was really looking forward to seeing these for one last time. The first time I ever saw it, I seriously thought something went wrong and we were all about to die.



My DD and I saw it on 11/21, luckily before this cut. We were excited and kind of terrified at the same time! I saw pieces of those fireworks land in the trees near us and I thought there was going to be a fire. But it really was the most amazing fireworks show I ever saw. I hope the cuts won't be too bad and you will still feel that amazement again!


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PANDORA Jewelry Special Event Coming to Disney's Hollywood Studios on Dec. 7



That is a special event???? They help you build a bracelet? If that is true and that is the only “perk”, then that is the most NON-special special event. I can’t roll my eyes hard enough.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



I am very excited for this movie - but for some reason this trailer doesn’t do it for me ... maybe just too much bits that jump around and not enough flow or story to it?


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


>



Ugh. I have officially reached Marvel burnout. I am done with comic book/super hero movies.

Disney, give me a good old animated princess movie please!!! Tangled, it's been too long.

Everyone else, give me some good science fiction please!!!

Television has so surpassed movies in the originality department, it's crazy. HBO alone just had two amazing series - Sharp Objects and currently airing My Brilliant Friend.
Anyone watch the Terror on AMC?

Disney, come on! We don't need Toy Story 118!


----------



## GimmeMoreMagic

i was there for the recording of the opening number for the special. they performed it multiple times both with and without pyro. it was pretty cool to see it live and then the edited version.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Ugh. I have officially reached Marvel burnout. I am done with comic book/super hero movies.
> 
> Disney, give me a good old animated princess movie please!!! Tangled, it's been too long.
> 
> Everyone else, give me some good science fiction please!!!
> 
> Television has so surpassed movies in the originality department, it's crazy. HBO alone just had two amazing series - Sharp Objects and currently airing My Brilliant Friend.
> Anyone watch the Terror on AMC?
> 
> Disney, come on! We don't need Toy Story 118!


I believe a Princess film is coming in 2020 or 2021 according to the release schedule. 

This is a marvel story they haven’t gone into yet. It also ties directly to Avengers 4. Due to that and how much marvel movies make I don’t see them ending anytime soon. 

I personally think TV is full of as much or more remake/sequel stories. Look at all the sitcoms that came back to TV in the last couple years.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I believe a Princess film is coming in 2020 or 2021 according to the release schedule.
> 
> This is a marvel story they haven’t gone into yet. It also ties directly to Avengers 4. Due to that and how much marvel movies make I don’t see them ending anytime soon.
> 
> I personally think TV is full of as much or more remake/sequel stories. Look at all the sitcoms that came back to TV in the last couple years.



Sorry, have to disagree about TV. Maybe its lacking in the more general public channels, but the pay for television venues have excellent shows.

Actually even TNT-anyone watch The Alienist last year? Or The Americans on FX?

We have been in a golden age for television for a few years now.

But that's great to hear about an upcoming princess movie!


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Sorry, have to disagree about TV. Maybe its lacking in the more general public channels, but the pay for television venues have excellent shows.
> 
> Actually even TNT-anyone watch The Alienist last year? Or The Americans on FX?
> 
> We have been in a golden age for television for a few years now.
> 
> But that's great to hear about an upcoming princess movie!


Yeah I don’t pay for TV channels. I have Netflix but otherwise I watch general TV channels. I don’t see any reason for me to buy HBO or things like that.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Yeah I don’t pay for TV channels. I have Netflix but otherwise I watch general TV channels. I don’t see any reason for me to buy HBO or things like that.


The networks have been a mess for quite some time now. The cable and paid channels however have been producing content vastly superior to most of what comes from film these days, but in particular FX and HBO have been truly stellar, with some greatness scattered around all over.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> There has been a significant reduction in the amount of pyro used in the Illuminations Holiday Tag over the last week or so.



Couple nights ago was just awful,  embarrassing actually. 

Then tonight was pretty good again. Weird.


----------



## ejgonz2

Farro said:


> Sorry, have to disagree about TV. Maybe its lacking in the more general public channels, but the pay for television venues have excellent shows.
> 
> Actually even TNT-anyone watch The Alienist last year? Or The Americans on FX?
> 
> We have been in a golden age for television for a few years now.
> 
> But that's great to hear about an upcoming princess movie!



I HIGHLY recommend The Americans. Probably the most underrated show I’ve watched.


----------



## Brocktoon

rteetz said:


>



I heard rumors that Carol's cat 'Chewie' was renamed for the movie ... based on her's cat collar in the trailer I guess that's confirmed.  I figure 'Goose' is a Top Gun reference and works with her being a pilot and all, but Disney owns Star Wars ... why change the 'Chewie' name?  Not a huge deal, but it just seems like a strange thing to change


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Ugh. I have officially reached Marvel burnout. I am done with comic book/super hero movies.
> 
> Disney, give me a good old animated princess movie please!!! Tangled, it's been too long.
> 
> Everyone else, give me some good science fiction please!!!
> 
> Television has so surpassed movies in the originality department, it's crazy. HBO alone just had two amazing series - Sharp Objects and currently airing My Brilliant Friend.
> Anyone watch the Terror on AMC?
> 
> Disney, come on! We don't need Toy Story 118!





rteetz said:


> I believe a Princess film is coming in 2020 or 2021 according to the release schedule.
> 
> This is a marvel story they haven’t gone into yet. It also ties directly to Avengers 4. Due to that and how much marvel movies make I don’t see them ending anytime soon.
> 
> I personally think TV is full of as much or more remake/sequel stories. Look at all the sitcoms that came back to TV in the last couple years.



Frozen 2 next year!!


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am very excited for this movie - but for some reason this trailer doesn’t do it for me ... maybe just too much bits that jump around and not enough flow or story to it?


For me - I am excited about all the new Marvel movies -- as they are delving into characters or storylines that never existed during my "comic book days" of the 80s/90s. Captain Marvel, Guardians of the Galaxy -- storylines like Civil War. It's all new .. yet familiar.  

Reminds me .. gotta see Ant Man and the Wasp - Is it out on Netflix yet? (probably not)

The MCU is just a brilliant concept and I'm surprised they haven't been able to duplicate this level of planning and detail into the recent Star Wars movies (instead of just throwing Episode VIII at a certain unnamed director and just say "do what you want with the story!").


----------



## Tiki Birdland

tlmadden73 said:


> For me - I am excited about all the new Marvel movies


Sorry. I'm in the "Super-Hero burnout" camp. Too many of them with the same over-the-top physics-defying CGI. This trailer is full of it (CGI).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm not burnt out on super heroes yet, but I could do with more Disney animated movies.

I just realized something. Disneyland after dark is having a 90s nite (which I'm attending) and Captain marvel is set in the 90s, right? And the two days are really close. Wonder if she'll feature heavily in the DL event.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> Sorry, have to disagree about TV. Maybe its lacking in the more general public channels, but the pay for television venues have excellent shows.
> 
> Actually even TNT-anyone watch The Alienist last year? Or The Americans on FX?
> 
> We have been in a golden age for television for a few years now.
> 
> But that's great to hear about an upcoming princess movie!


I haven't watched The Americans but I did watch The Alienist, I did watch The Terror.

Both of the shows I watched are highly niched audience. Both could be hard to watch for the average person (The Terror sometimes I was like "ewwwwwww"). But both I would consider quite good. I actually enjoyed The Alienist more.

Also The Sinner, especially for me the first season, was done quite well as well.

But those shows have been marketed as a limited series. I think for a lot of audiences nowadays when it comes to tv shows their attention span is less. A show with only 8-10 episodes means a person can get into the show but not feel too bored. That said The Terror was renewed for a 2nd season (when I don't think they planned for that) but the story arc in the first season is completed still. That said The Sinner was renewed for a 2nd season (when I don't think they planned for that) but the story arc in the first season was completed and they, IMO, did a good thing by bringing back Bill Pullman as a main character for the second season.

On Starz we watched American Gods which is a very strange show but somehow it works. Problem with that is the first season was April-June 2017 with the second season not coming out until 2019 so potentially 2 years in between seasons. I find that to be an issue with some of the premium channel shows is that they wait for a long time in between seasons. Though Black Sails on Starz had a consistent schedule they followed.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Tiki Birdland said:


> Sorry. I'm in the "Super-Hero burnout" camp. Too many of them with the same over-the-top physics-defying CGI. This trailer is full of it (CGI).


I'm not a good gauge on this since I've never been a huge fan of these things.  That said... while I've thought recent Marvel trailers were mostly unappealing and slightly ridiculous (and this last one looks deathly boring to me), I have to say that the Aquaman preview (which is WB, right?) was painful to watch.  The whole thing looks CGI, and the blank stares on actors' faces -- meant to be dramatic looks, I think -- were just sad.  To me.  

I've actually liked Guardians and Ant-Man -- and I'm a big Robert Downey Jr fan, so I've seen Iron Man stuff.  My kids have watched the ones I've wanted to see, but have never had an interest in seeing more (they're 12 and 13 now). 

I know there is more flexibility with Marvel to churn out movies (as compared to SW), but can't they hit saturation with this stuff, too?


----------



## jknezek

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I haven't watched The Americans but I did watch The Alienist, I did watch The Terror.
> 
> Both of the shows I watched are highly niched audience. Both could be hard to watch for the average person (The Terror sometimes I was like "ewwwwwww"). But both I would consider quite good. I actually enjoyed The Alienist more.
> 
> Also The Sinner, especially for me the first season, was done quite well as well.
> 
> But those shows have been marketed as a limited series. I think for a lot of audiences nowadays when it comes to tv shows their attention span is less. A show with only 8-10 episodes means a person can get into the show but not feel too bored. That said The Terror was renewed for a 2nd season (when I don't think they planned for that) but the story arc in the first season is completed still. That said The Sinner was renewed for a 2nd season (when I don't think they planned for that) but the story arc in the first season was completed and they, IMO, did a good thing by bringing back Bill Pullman as a main character for the second season.
> 
> *On Starz we watched American Gods which is a very strange show but somehow it works.* Problem with that is the first season was April-June 2017 with the second season not coming out until 2019 so potentially 2 years in between seasons. I find that to be an issue with some of the premium channel shows is that they wait for a long time in between seasons. Though Black Sails on Starz had a consistent schedule they followed.



American Gods, by Neil Gaiman, is one of my favorite books. I just refuse to watch the show. I'm not sure how it would translate, but Gaiman, and ultra talented fantasy writer, has rarely translated well to the big or small screen.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Yeah I don’t pay for TV channels. I have Netflix but otherwise I watch general TV channels. I don’t see any reason for me to buy HBO or things like that.


It has been years since we've watched much of anything on network TV.  It's gotten MUCH worse, while pay TV has really innovated over the years and produced some incredible programming. Worth the $$ to us.  Then add in Netflix and Amazon Prime, and we have MUCH better choices these days than we did years ago.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I know there is more flexibility with Marvel to churn out movies (as compared to SW), but can't they hit saturation with this stuff, too?


They can but I’m not sure they have. We are at the point of Avengers 4. We don’t really know what happened after this. We were supposed to have guardians 3 in 2020 but we all know how that ended up. I think we will see a bit of a slow down after Avengers 4 which will help with the thoughts of saturation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> For me - I am excited about all the new Marvel movies -- as they are delving into characters or storylines that never existed during my "comic book days" of the 80s/90s. Captain Marvel, Guardians of the Galaxy -- storylines like Civil War. It's all new .. yet familiar.
> 
> Reminds me .. gotta see Ant Man and the Wasp - Is it out on Netflix yet? (probably not)
> 
> The MCU is just a brilliant concept and I'm surprised they haven't been able to duplicate this level of planning and detail into the recent Star Wars movies (instead of just throwing Episode VIII at a certain unnamed director and just say "do what you want with the story!").



It is interesting that the MCU seems to have worked so well while for Star Wars there is talk of “burnout” despite much fewer files than for Marvel

Not exactly sure why but I think it is because MCU felt fresh and something not really done before (creating standalone movies that exist in the same universe and build to the group movies) whereas Star Wats was building off the existing franchise which has pros and cons but when you give die hard fans decades to think of what came after episode 6 hard to live up to that.  

One thing that I think has hurt Star Wars is the juggling of timelines - so you have the new movies which are telling you to “let go of the past” and then the next film out wants you to relive the past

Be interesting to see how the next Marvel movies do since they are jumping around timelines a bit now with a captain marvel set in the 90s and I forget the exact timeline of where the next Spider-Man is (is it before or after Infinity War parts 1 and 2?) and then back to main timeline


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

jknezek said:


> American Gods, by Neil Gaiman, is one of my favorite books. I just refuse to watch the show. I'm not sure how it would translate, but Gaiman, and ultra talented fantasy writer, has rarely translated well to the big or small screen.


I did not read the books so I'm sure that helped. It was a crazy show TBH but it somehow worked lol.


----------



## jknezek

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I did not read the books so I'm sure that helped. It was a crazy show TBH but it somehow worked lol.


If it stayed true to the book, it would have needed to be pretty crazy. I'm glad you enjoyed it, but I'd encourage you, and anyone who likes fantasy, to read the book. It is an incredibly imaginative story.


----------



## Tigger's ally

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It has been years since we've watched much of anything on network TV.  It's gotten MUCH worse



Depends,  Shows like New Amsterdam, ER and Chicago fire have restored my outlook on network shows.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> They can but I’m not sure they have. We are at the point of Avengers 4. We don’t really know what happened after this. We were supposed to have guardians 3 in 2020 but we all know how that ended up. I think we will see a bit of a slow down after Avengers 4 which will help with the thoughts of saturation.



Yeah, it's just Spiderman that we know of after avengers 4 right? I'm convinced that will be about him regenerating in space and having to work his way back to earth.



TheMaxRebo said:


> It is interesting that the MCU seems to have worked so well while for Star Wars there is talk of “burnout” despite much fewer files than for Marvel
> 
> Not exactly sure why but I think it is because MCU felt fresh and something not really done before (creating standalone movies that exist in the same universe and build to the group movies) whereas Star Wats was building off the existing franchise which has pros and cons but when you give die hard fans decades to think of what came after episode 6 hard to live up to that.
> 
> One thing that I think has hurt Star Wars is the juggling of timelines - so you have the new movies which are telling you to “let go of the past” and then the next film out wants you to relive the past
> 
> Be interesting to see how the next Marvel movies do since they are jumping around timelines a bit now with a captain marvel set in the 90s and I forget the exact timeline of where the next Spider-Man is (is it before or after Infinity War parts 1 and 2?) and then back to main timeline



Marvel creates different feels for it's movies. Black panther was not the same type of film as was guardians (space Opera comedy), same with Spiderman (teen/coming of age) ant man (heist movie).

Star wars is just trying to do the same thing.

They really need to Branch out into different time periods.

Really makes the original struggles to save the Galaxy suck if all that happens is the Galaxy goes right back to #@$_ 20 years later.



jknezek said:


> If it stayed true to the book, it would have needed to be pretty crazy. I'm glad you enjoyed it, but I'd encourage you, and anyone who likes fantasy, to read the book. It is an incredibly imaginative story.



I think it actually did stay pretty true to the book.

There were some crazy things in the TV show.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Typhoon Lagoon closed tomorrow due to weather 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...water-park-closed-tomorrow-due-to-weather.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Chinese Chili popcorn at Tokyo DisneySea

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/new-chinese-chili-popcorn-at-tokyo-disneysea/


----------



## Hoodie

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am very excited for this movie - but for some reason this trailer doesn’t do it for me ... maybe just too much bits that jump around and not enough flow or story to it?


I was a bit excited, but I have been disappointed in the trailers.  I don't know if it's the trailer format or Brie Larson. I'm concerned it may be Brie Larson.  She comes off as a teenager or younger girl in the trailer - and she isn't (and shouldn't be).

Or, it could be the trailer splicing.  When I saw Fantastic Beasts, there were 3 movie trailers with exactly the same plot: teen/young adult female battling robot aliens and trying to find her "role in the universe."  This looks exactly like the other 3.  I'm hoping it's a bad trend in cutting trailers, but fearing it's just a cookie cutter like the others.


----------



## rteetz

Avengers trailer Wednesday on GMA!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Marvel creates different feels for it's movies. Black panther was not the same type of film as was guardians (space Opera comedy), same with Spiderman (teen/coming of age) ant man (heist movie).
> 
> Star wars is just trying to do the same thing.
> 
> They really need to Branch out into different time periods.
> 
> Really makes the original struggles to save the Galaxy suck if all that happens is the Galaxy goes right back to #@$_ 20 years later.



well, I feel like they are trying to do that with the Star Wars movies - I mean, Solo was basically a heist movie and Rogue One was like a war movie

Then they struggle with people complaining that episode 7 was too much the same and then that episode 8 was too different

I do have hope for the new series coming to the streaming network - hopefully they can have a different feel as well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



i watched the video but other than one random animatronic with no notes on what it is, i didn't see anything related to Guardians in it

Seemed more like standard Disney propaganda


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> i watched the video but other than one random animatronic with no notes on what it is, i didn't see anything related to Guardians in it
> 
> Seemed more like standard Disney propaganda


Yeah that was weird.


----------



## unbanshee

TheMaxRebo said:


> i watched the video but other than one random animatronic with no notes on what it is, i didn't see anything related to Guardians in it
> 
> Seemed more like standard Disney propaganda



Disney even said in their blog post that it had video of the new ride vehicle in it. Complete lie


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, I feel like they are trying to do that with the Star Wars movies - I mean, Solo was basically a heist movie and Rogue One was like a war movie
> 
> Then they struggle with people complaining that episode 7 was too much the same and then that episode 8 was too different
> 
> I do have hope for the new series coming to the streaming network - hopefully they can have a different feel as well



Yeah sorry, I was just thinking of the new SW trilogy.

Rogue one and han solo were my two favs of the new crop, but I know other people don't like them.

I've given up on trying to decipher other people's movies tastes.

So all I can say is my fav SW are the ones that did something different, and I mostly have probs with the new trilogy 

I am also looking forward to the new TV shows.

I've been a bit disappointed in resistance, I know it's for kids but I loved rebels and find this new one to be bleh.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> Avengers trailer Wednesday on GMA!


 
 I was excited for the Captain Marvel trailer, but this is what I'm really waiting for.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Also @TheMaxRebo the people who think last Jedi wasn't a retread of empire are fooling themselves.

I can almost hear Johnson giggilng as he said...

'I'm going to make it salt instead of snow, and I'll put it at the End of the movie' what a twist.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Also @TheMaxRebo the people who think last Jedi wasn't a retread of empire are fooling themselves.
> 
> I can almost hear Johnson giggilng as he said...
> 
> 'I'm going to make it salt instead of snow, and I'll put it at the End of the movie' what a twist.



plot wise yes, I agree, still a lot of retred ... more that he tried to change / evolve the personalities of some of the characters and try to move away from how the old guard acted in the original trilogy and shift things to the new guard.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> The fireworks are CGI...



Not completely true. We were there when they were filming in 2017 and they did shoot off some of castle fireworks with the filming. However, the "big" fireworks are indeed CGI. (And it's pretty obvious if you pay attention. 

As far as Star Wars - I think fans want "that feeling they had when they were 15 in theater" and when they don't get it - which they can't - they find something to complain about. That's why the complaining is all over the map. Lucasfilm needs to ignore the fans and just do their best to make entertaining movies.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Avengers trailer Wednesday on GMA!



Apparently delayed for Bush funeral - https://twitter.com/Skylerhxc/status/1069987724575133696


----------



## scrappinginontario

jade1 said:


> Couple nights ago was just awful,  embarrassing actually.
> 
> Then tonight was pretty good again. Weird.



Good to know as we're trying to determine if we'll see it next week or not.

Does anyone know the closing date of Illuminations?  Is it going to be Illumination, followed by a filler program for a few months then the new, replacement of Illuminations?  

We're headed back to WDW in early Sept 2019 so trying to figure out if next week will be the last time we can see it or if we'll have one more opportunity in early September?


----------



## scrappinginontario

@rteetz is there a possibility of starting another News thread that focuses on movies?  So many seem to want to discuss this topic that often this thread covers that topic for numerous posts.  Just a thought.

I understand that movies are part of News, they just seem to drum up a lot more discussion than many other topics and a separate thread would offer DISers to chat at length about this topic.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> Good to know as we're trying to determine if we'll see it next week or not.
> 
> Does anyone know the closing date of Illuminations?  Is it going to be Illumination, followed by a filler program for a few months then the new, replacement of Illuminations?
> 
> We're headed back to WDW in early Sept 2019 so trying to figure out if next week will be the last time we can see it or if we'll have one more opportunity in early September?



From what has been confirmed, "Disney has finally announced that “IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth” will be ending in the second half of 2019." - I dont' think anything more specific is confirmed though I saw September 30th mentioned as last day and then the new show would start the next day and this would coincide with EPCOT's anniversary and the start date of Illuminations

That would be the temporary show that would come in for a few months and then the permanent show in 2020 - but I don't think anything more specific given for time-frame


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


>



This trailer gave me chills!

Can't wait for this one!


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> Apparently delayed for Bush funeral - https://twitter.com/Skylerhxc/status/1069987724575133696


Makes sense.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Saw this on WDWNTs twitter feed which makes me a bit sad as appears no chance for some upclose photos with the WDW train while it is parked at the Main St station


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> @rteetz is there a possibility of starting another News thread that focuses on movies?  So many seem to want to discuss this topic that often this thread covers that topic for numerous posts.  Just a thought.
> 
> I understand that movies are part of News, they just seem to drum up a lot more discussion than many other topics and a separate thread would offer DISers to chat at length about this topic.


Unfortunately there isn’t much “news” to talk about right now other than movie trailers so that’s what tends to happen. It’s a cycle.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw this on WDWNTs twitter feed which makes me a bit sad as appears no chance for some upclose photos with the WDW train while it is parked at the Main St station
> 
> View attachment 368316


That’s weird I thought BlogMickey had upclose photos yesterday.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> i watched the video but other than one random animatronic with no notes on what it is, i didn't see anything related to Guardians in it
> 
> Seemed more like standard Disney propaganda





unbanshee said:


> Disney even said in their blog post that it had video of the new ride vehicle in it. Complete lie


Propaganda! Lies! For a minute I thought we were discussing politics... or something really important... 

I assumed it was more of an error than a lie myself... .or maybe they “misspoke”...


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> Not completely true. We were there when they were filming in 2017 and they did shoot off some of castle fireworks with the filming. However, the "big" fireworks are indeed CGI. (And it's pretty obvious if you pay attention.
> 
> As far as Star Wars - I think fans want "that feeling they had when they were 15 in theater" and when they don't get it - which they can't - they find something to complain about. That's why the complaining is all over the map. Lucasfilm needs to ignore the fans and just do their best to make entertaining movies.


That might be the case at DL and WDW however I believe for the fireworks in Shanghai, Hong Kong, and Paris I believe they were all CGI.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> That’s weird I thought BlogMickey had upclose photos yesterday.



You can walk up and touch it if you wanted to. Even WDWNT posted up close photos from yesterday. Seems like Tom should do some more of his own photo reports instead of having "employees"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That’s weird I thought BlogMickey had upclose photos yesterday.



I mean, it's possible WDWNT is incorrect or maybe the "up close" time with the train is only at certain times?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Propaganda! Lies! For a minute I thought we were discussing politics... or something really important...
> 
> I assumed it was more of an error than a lie myself... .or maybe they “misspoke”...



Disney simply misquoted themselves


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris planning solar energy site and considering a name change for the studios park 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/disneylan...ing-name-change-for-walt-disney-studios-park/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland Paris planning solar energy site and considering a name change for the studios park
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/disneylan...ing-name-change-for-walt-disney-studios-park/



Makes sense to change the name as that park is going into an entirely new direction similarly to DHS. I'm trying to convince my family to plan a 2019 summer family trip at Disneyland Paris so I can see Walt Disney Studios park before it undergoes it's major transformation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - NY Times reporting that capacity for the Smuggles Run/Millenium Falcon attraction will be 1,800/hour.  Assuming that is Theoretical not Operational, that is the same as Rock N Roller Coaster and Star Tours and Everest, for example


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - NY Times reporting that capacity for the Smuggles Run/Millenium Falcon attraction will be 1,800/hour.  Assuming that is Theoretical not Operational, that is the same as Rock N Roller Coaster and Star Tours and Everest, for example
> 
> View attachment 368326


This was from a few weeks ago as part of that NY Times article that came out with Destination D.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw this on WDWNTs twitter feed which makes me a bit sad as appears no chance for some upclose photos with the WDW train while it is parked at the Main St station
> 
> View attachment 368316


That's a shame, but I have to say if you want an "up close" photos with the trains take the "Behind the Steam Trains" tour at the MK. Well worth the $60 
It eats up about 90 minutes of your park day (the tour went until 10:30 AM), but was a fun way to start the day. (You get to be in the park well before the gates open (7:30 am)

Do they leave the train sit out all day or do they bring them out and back in every day? 

My guess is that it would just take some staffing to keep people away from the important parts (and dangerous if the train is running) of the train, but maybe they just feel it would be too hard to control crowds up there?  But throw a CM or two up there and a Photo Pass Photographer and it could be a great photo/memory.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> That might be the case at DL and WDW however I believe for the fireworks in Shanghai, Hong Kong, and Paris I believe they were all CGI.



No, you are right - some of them were CGI and some of them were real. It's pretty obvious if you pay attention when they are which. There's an awful lot of faking it going on in those specials.


----------



## skier_pete

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - NY Times reporting that capacity for the Smuggles Run/Millenium Falcon attraction will be 1,800/hour.  Assuming that is Theoretical not Operational, that is the same as Rock N Roller Coaster and Star Tours and Everest, for example



That's a pretty decent flow for a ride with simulator pods. Only true continuous loaders seem to be able to achieve 2500+.  

That said - it's certainly not enough to satisfy the crowds. That's 21,600 in a 12-hour day. (I'm assuming they will have a standard 12 hour day - a paid event in the morning, and a paid event in the evening every day. Demand is likely to be in the 30,000-40,000 range...yeesh.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> That's a shame, but I have to say if you want an "up close" photos with the trains take the "Behind the Steam Trains" tour at the MK. Well worth the $60
> It eats up about 90 minutes of your park day (the tour went until 10:30 AM), but was a fun way to start the day. (You get to be in the park well before the gates open (7:30 am)
> 
> Do they leave the train sit out all day or do they bring them out and back in every day?
> 
> My guess is that it would just take some staffing to keep people away from the important parts (and dangerous if the train is running) of the train, but maybe they just feel it would be too hard to control crowds up there?  But throw a CM or two up there and a Photo Pass Photographer and it could be a great photo/memory.


The train is left out during the day. It’s likely brough back at night to the barn.


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

scrappinginontario said:


> @rteetz is there a possibility of starting another News thread that focuses on movies?  So many seem to want to discuss this topic that often this thread covers that topic for numerous posts.  Just a thought.
> 
> I understand that movies are part of News, they just seem to drum up a lot more discussion than many other topics and a separate thread would offer DISers to chat at length about this topic.



I agree with this. I feel like I have to skim through a love of movie talk to get actual news.


----------



## rteetz

I completely understand where people are coming from regarding movie discussion but unfortunately there is not much parks news to discuss at the moment. This board is titles Disney rumors and news as well so that encompasses everything. 

News and rumors come in cycles. Right now we are in a heavy movie period of that cycle with new releases out as well as new trailers during the holidays. As long as the discussion is on topic I am fine with it. If it moves off topic I will reel it in. 

As for finding news that is why news and rumors items have bolded titles which make it easier to find.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> The train is left out during the day. It’s likely brough back at night to the barn.


Maybe a dumb question but how do they get it back and forth? Or is the track not completely blocked off at the tron site?


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> Maybe a dumb question but how do they get it back and forth? Or is the track not completely blocked off at the tron site?


The trains go backwards to the train barn. The Tron work is at the back of the park.


----------



## afan

BigRed98 said:


> Makes sense to change the name as that park is going into an entirely new direction similarly to DHS. I'm trying to convince my family to plan a 2019 summer family trip at Disneyland Paris so I can see Walt Disney Studios park before it undergoes it's major transformation.



Unless you are close or going to be there anyway I wouldn't make the trip to see it as it is now.  Disneyland park would be worth the trip alone but studios was quite underwhelming.  We did most everything except crush because it was closed and skipped the toy story kiddie ride.  Don't do armageddon, biggest waste of time.


----------



## WiredForFlight

********** said:


> Not completely true. We were there when they were filming in 2017 and they did shoot off some of castle fireworks with the filming. However, the "big" fireworks are indeed CGI. (And it's pretty obvious if you pay attention.



When we where at WDW in November they where filming the night fireworks. They where shooting off smaller shots for hours, but the wind was 100% in the wrong direction (towards the crowd). They would shoot one set, wait 15 min, shoot another set, wait 15 min... over and over. I bet they where hoping to get good shots to stitch together but the weather was clearly fighting them.


----------



## Moliphino

afan said:


> Unless you are close or going to be there anyway I wouldn't make the trip to see it as it is now.  Disneyland park would be worth the trip alone but studios was quite underwhelming.  We did most everything except crush because it was closed and skipped the toy story kiddie ride.  Don't do armageddon, biggest waste of time.



I agree with this. There's not a lot to do in that park now, it's in desperate need of its upcoming work. They've even closed Mickey and the Magician, which I thought was the best thing in the park aside from Crush.


----------



## BigRed98

afan said:


> Unless you are close or going to be there anyway I wouldn't make the trip to see it as it is now.  Disneyland park would be worth the trip alone but studios was quite underwhelming.  We did most everything except crush because it was closed and skipped the toy story kiddie ride.  Don't do armageddon, biggest waste of time.



Oh I know, if we end up going we would be going to Disneyland Paris solely for Disneyland park. I've seen pictures and videos of Walt Disney Studios and it looks like Disney's worst park but I still want to see the park and do some of the studio style attractions like the tram tour.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disney’s ‘Mary Poppins Returns’ Film Memorabilia Gallery Now Open at Disneyland Park


----------



## afan

BigRed98 said:


> Oh I know, if we end up going we would be going to Disneyland Paris solely for Disneyland park. I've seen pictures and videos of Walt Disney Studios and it looks like Disney's worst park but I still want to see the park and do some of the studio style attractions like the tram tour.



The tram tour isn't that long and not worth waiting more than for the tram to come back and load.  Ratatouille is great but will be open here soon enough, plus I think they cancelled or really shortened the last refurb so I wouldn't count on it being open.  I do want to go back once it's all been redone, hopefully they'll do a good job and there aren't a lot of cuts.  DLP is so fantastic and was done so well themeing wise, especially fantasyland, that studios needs to better match it

ETA - If you had said you wanted to go there to ride big thunder mountain I would say go as soon as you can.  Aside from just wanting to visit an international park, riding BTM is a great reason to go.  I would go back tomorrow if I could solely to ride it, well maybe not since it's cold and there's been snow, but you know what I mean


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> The tram tour isn't that long and not worth waiting more than for the tram to come back and load.  Ratatouille is great but will be open here soon enough, plus I think they cancelled or really shortened the last refurb so I wouldn't count on it being open.  I do want to go back once it's all been redone, hopefully they'll do a good job and there aren't a lot of cuts.  DLP is so fantastic and was done so well themeing wise, especially fantasyland, that studios needs to better match it
> 
> ETA - If you had said you wanted to go there to ride big thunder mountain I would say go as soon as you can.  Aside from just wanting to visit an international park, riding BTM is a great reason to go.  I would go back tomorrow if I could solely to ride it, well maybe not since it's cold and there's been snow, but you know what I mean


The Rat refurb was cancelled for the time being I believe. It needs a whole new floor. 

The studios improvements are coming. Disney knows they need to invest in those two parks. They are spending billions in the upcoming years to fix the studios. Even Disneyland Paris park itself has had its issues in the past with maintenance. Things have drastically improved since Disney’s takeover.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> The Rat refurb was cancelled for the time being I believe. It needs a whole new floor.
> 
> The studios improvements are coming. Disney knows they need to invest in those two parks. They are spending billions in the upcoming years to fix the studios. Even Disneyland Paris park itself has had its issues in the past with maintenance. Things have drastically improved since Disney’s takeover.



I'm aware of all of that.  The PP was talking about going next summer, which could have the refurb back on the calendar, we don't know what they'll do this far out.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> I'm aware of all of that.  The PP was talking about going next summer, which could have the refurb back on the calendar, we don't know what they'll do this far out.


True I’m not sure what their plan is with it at this point. I don’t see them closing it during the summer but either way it will be a lengthy refurb that needs to be done. 

They have been doing some awesome seasonal events too. I don’t think a person should wait based on anything really if they have the opportunity to go.


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> True I’m not sure what their plan is with it at this point. I don’t see them closing it during the summer but either way it will be a lengthy refurb that needs to be done.
> 
> They have been doing some awesome seasonal events too. I don’t think a person should wait based on anything really if they have the opportunity to go.



I don't think anyone thought Phantom Manor would still be down so I don't discount a summer refurb.  We were there the week before Memorial Day and Crush was still down for refurb, not quite summer and that was a slow week but things started picking up the following week.

I'm not into superhero's so the marvel event doesn't interest me and I was glad it was after we were there.  They do have some good unique events if you can plan for then, my point was more that the studios as is, on it's own, isn't a reason to go unless you are already close.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> I don't think anyone thought Phantom Manor would still be down so I don't discount a summer refurb.  We were there the week before Memorial Day and Crush was still down for refurb, not quite summer and that was a slow week but things started picking up the following week.
> 
> I'm not into superhero's so the marvel event doesn't interest me and I was glad it was after we were there.  They do have some good unique events if you can plan for then, my point was more that the studios as is, on it's own, isn't a reason to go unless you are already close.


Phantom Manor has been having issues. They keep extending the refurb. It’s not through April.


----------



## closetmickey

Moliphino said:


> I agree with this. There's not a lot to do in that park now, it's in desperate need of its upcoming work. They've even closed Mickey and the Magician, which I thought was the best thing in the park aside from Crush.


I thought I saw that Mickey and the Magician is/will be reopening?? Visiting this summer so have a vested interest


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> The Rat refurb was cancelled for the time being I believe. It needs a whole new floor.
> 
> The studios improvements are coming. Disney knows they need to invest in those two parks. They are spending billions in the upcoming years to fix the studios. Even Disneyland Paris park itself has had its issues in the past with maintenance. Things have drastically improved since Disney’s takeover.



I wish/hope they return their Space Mountain to it’s original, former glory


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wish/hope they return their Space Mountain to it’s original, former glory


Probably eventually. They are building a mini Star Wars land afterall.


----------



## rteetz

After Hours at AK looks to be worth it so far. Flight of Passage is a walk on.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> After Hours at AK looks to be worth it so far. Flight of Passage is a walk on.



Yeah, looked really empty - saw the photo WDWNT posted of like 4 people in the stands for Rivers of Light


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> After Hours at AK looks to be worth it so far. Flight of Passage is a walk on.



Also see that they are letting people go and check out the FoP standby queue if they want which is cool:

@WDWNT: NEVERMIND, THEY LET YOU ENTER IT FROM THE MERGE AREA https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1070161120709758977/photo/1


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, looked really empty - saw the photo WDWNT posted of like 4 people in the stands for Rivers of Light


That's busier than the time I saw it!


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, looked really empty - saw the photo WDWNT posted of like 4 people in the stands for Rivers of Light





The Pho said:


> That's busier than the time I saw it!



That is so sad.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> The train is left out during the day. It’s likely brough back at night to the barn.


I can't say much about during the day (will know more tomorrow). The train wasn't at the Main Street station as of 5:30 p.m. this evening.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> That's busier than the time I saw it!



I’ve only seen it twice (about a year apart from each other) but both times the stadium was packed.


----------



## jlundeen

The Pho said:


> That's busier than the time I saw it!


We saw it last week and it was packed.


----------



## rteetz

Happy Birthday to the man behind the mouse, Walt Disney!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Holiday Treats at Epcot

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/christmas2018seasonsatepcot/


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> Happy Birthday to the man behind the mouse, Walt Disney!


----------



## The Pho

MommaBerd said:


> That is so sad.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I’ve only seen it twice (about a year apart from each other) but both times the stadium was packed.





jlundeen said:


> We saw it last week and it was packed.


I saw it after a torrential downpour (seriously I would've been dryer if I went swimming) and the show was delayed.  Everybody except for the two of us left.  We got our own private show.  It was awesome and the night after that we got our own theater on Flight of Passage, we were last in line and the theater in front of us only had one more seat.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney extends contract for its top lawyer

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...tends-contract-for-top-lawyer-alan-braverman/


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Holiday Treats at Epcot
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/christmas2018seasonsatepcot/


I know others make fun of this, and I usually don't comment, but seriously: do they have a Department of Cupcakes that works OT now??


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Toy Story Mania at DCA testing moving buddy line

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...moving-buddy-line-for-toy-story-midway-mania/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney looking at Craig Gillespie to direct Cruella 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2018/12/04/craig-gillespie-reportedly-in-talks-to-helm-cruella/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kevin Hart to host The Oscars on ABC

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2018/12/04/kevin-hart-to-host-2019-oscars/


----------



## Spotpkt

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I can't say much about during the day (will know more tomorrow). The train wasn't at the Main Street station as of 5:30 p.m. this evening.


On Monday, Lilly was at the station around 10:30 AM.  I have some video of the last full loop around in Roy.  It was when MVMCP was going on and I had to leave, or I would have stayed on to the end.  Depending on our schedule and timing at home, I will try to get it posted soon.

Talking with some of the cast members on that ride, they are not exactly sure how they will be displaying the trains and such.  I do know that, as of Sunday, the Behind the Steam Trains tour will still be going during the shutdown.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Mania at DCA testing moving buddy line
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...moving-buddy-line-for-toy-story-midway-mania/


This is an interesting concept. 

Have they done something like this before at either coasts?


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Mania at DCA testing moving buddy line
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...moving-buddy-line-for-toy-story-midway-mania/





Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> This is an interesting concept.
> 
> Have they done something like this before at either coasts?



Sounds basically like a singles line.  When they have an empty side, this line will fill it in.


----------



## tlmadden73

Spotpkt said:


> On Monday, Lilly was at the station around 10:30 AM.  I have some video of the last full loop around in Roy.  It was when MVMCP was going on and I had to leave, or I would have stayed on to the end.  Depending on our schedule and timing at home, I will try to get it posted soon.
> 
> Talking with some of the cast members on that ride, they are not exactly sure how they will be displaying the trains and such.  I do know that, as of Sunday, the Behind the Steam Trains tour will still be going during the shutdown.


That makes sense. The tour takes you from Main Street to Fantasyland (before the Tron construction) and then just backs into the roundhouses for the main part of the tour. The trains can still get to and from their homes backstage since the only part of the track not being used is near Tron (and the switch to get back there is before the New Fantasyland station). The train would have to back into the Main Street station all the way from Fantasyland though, which I assume is what it is doing.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Mania at DCA testing moving buddy line
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...moving-buddy-line-for-toy-story-midway-mania/


So a "small group" line? Do the ride vehicles differ in DCA than at DHS?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> Sounds basically like a singles line.  When they have an empty side, this line will fill it in.


I had typed out in my response that it was like a modified single rider line but then I deleted it lol. That's why I was asking if they had done this before. 

Sure I know they've pulled from the normal queue but to specifically have a line where up to 2 adults and if there is a small child then they can join too and be together as opposed to knowing they would likely be split up (as is the concept of single rider line) what I thought was quite interesting.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

tlmadden73 said:


> So a "small group" line? Do the ride vehicles differ in DCA than at DHS?


small group is defined in the article as 2 adults and a small child.

From the article:

The line is available to those riding in a party of one, two or a small party of three made up of two adults and one child.


Pretty sure WDW can fit that as well it's just only 2 individuals will have the playing ability same as DCA if I'm thinking correctly.


----------



## skier_pete

tlmadden73 said:


> So a "small group" line? Do the ride vehicles differ in DCA than at DHS?



No they are the same.



The Pho said:


> Sounds basically like a singles line.  When they have an empty side, this line will fill it in.



I understand a singles line for the ride - they send out a lot of empty seats. But a "single side" doesn't make a ton of sense - but hey whatever. It seems like it will make the regular standby line even longer.

Edit: One thing to note is TSMM never had the popularity at DLR that it did at WDW. While you can get 30-40 minute lines, it was rarely ever the 60-120 minute waits of WDW.


----------



## The Pho

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I had typed out in my response that it was like a modified single rider line but then I deleted it lol. That's why I was asking if they had done this before.
> 
> Sure I know they've pulled from the normal queue but to specifically have a line where up to 2 adults and if there is a small child then they can join too and be together as opposed to knowing they would likely be split up (as is the concept of single rider line) what I thought was quite interesting.



The way I see it is that the single rider line is not for splitting up groups, it's for filling empty space.  This moving buddy line is also all about filling empty space.  So to me it's the same thing.  It's just a way to ensure that the ride is running closer to max capacity.  On this ride in particular, they have lots of empty rows go out, this solves that with an additional line.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Mania at DCA testing moving buddy line
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...moving-buddy-line-for-toy-story-midway-mania/



hmm, interesting.  Don't they just put other people together as is if you are a smaller party?  (not within one side, but like put one party of 2 on one side of a car and another on the other side?)

Guess this just makes that easier, sort of like with Single Rider Lines, where when that situation arises, they can just add a "one side of a car" group to fill more cars


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> The way I see it is that the single rider line is not for splitting up groups, it's for filling empty space.  This moving buddy line is also all about filling empty space.  So to me it's the same thing.  It's just a way to ensure that the ride is running closer to max capacity.  On this ride in particular, they have lots of empty rows go out, this solves that with an additional line.


What I mean by that is when you go into the single rider line you have the forewarning you will be split up from your group. That doesn't always happen but you've been forewarned. This Buddy Line is not designed to split up your group. Therefore in my mind it was like a modified single rider line.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> small group is defined in the article as 2 adults and a small child.
> 
> From the article:
> 
> The line is available to those riding in a party of one, two or a small party of three made up of two adults and one child.
> 
> 
> Pretty sure WDW can fit that as well it's just only 2 individuals will have the playing ability same as DCA if I'm thinking correctly.




Yup - We've done that before with our youngest as the "third" taht then "helps"   Also done it on Buzz where she then worked the "spinning motion" vs having a gun


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> hmm, interesting.  Don't they just put other people together as is if you are a smaller party?  (not within one side, but like put one party of 2 on one side of a car and another on the other side?)
> 
> Guess this just makes that easier, sort of like with Single Rider Lines, where when that situation arises, they can just add a "one side of a car" group to fill more cars


A lot of times they don't have another small group to fill the other side so it goes through empty.  This solves that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> The way I see it is that the single rider line is not for splitting up groups, it's for filling empty space.  This moving buddy line is also all about filling empty space.  So to me it's the same thing.  It's just a way to ensure that the ride is running closer to max capacity.  On this ride in particular, they have lots of empty rows go out, this solves that with an additional line.



yeah, makes sense ... guess I didn't realize they would often send cars out with an empty "side" - I thought they would just always fill up that other side.  I know we have gone and had people not in our group fill in sides of cars and pull from further down the line if need be to fit

But maybe it is harder to do that with the line set up at DCA vs DHS?


----------



## The Pho

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> What I mean by that is when you go into the single rider line you have the forewarning you will be split up from your group. That doesn't always happen but you've been forewarned. This Buddy Line is not designed to split up your group. Therefore in my mind it was like a modified single rider line.


I see what you mean, but it's still serving the same purpose mostly.  But yes a modified singles line sounds like the best description.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yup - We've done that before with our youngest as the "third" taht then "helps"   Also done it on Buzz where she then worked the "spinning motion" vs having a gun


I'll tell you what Buzz to us was like a multi-tasking test lol. It's hard to hit the targets and do the spinning in the height of the action parts...at least for us. Totally would have been nice to have that designated person be the car spinner lol.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Mania at DCA testing moving buddy line
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...moving-buddy-line-for-toy-story-midway-mania/


  I like this idea.  It will be interesting to see if they try this at WDW too.  We'll be there next week so will be on the lookout for it.  We are a group of 2 and at times have been pulled out of line at different attractions (TSM, Soarin that I can think of) to fill in what would be empty space.  I hope this catches on!

My DD is 9 so we'd still prefer to enjoy attractions together as opposed to single rider line but smaller party groups would work for us and many others too as well as fill in empty spaces so all ride sooner.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'll tell you what Buzz to us was like a multi-tasking test lol. It's hard to hit the targets and do the spinning in the height of the action parts...at least for us. Totally would have been nice to have that designated person be the car spinner lol.



um, the dedicated spinner did not help LOL

She would just pin randomly, generally pointing us away from the targets


----------



## PolyRob

I have benefited numerous times by being a group of 2 for TSM in DHS. Its always hard to pass numerous larger groups on the staircase of the original track as instructed by the CM yelling for a party of 2 while people lean on the rails/aren't paying attention. I have also been part of a 3+ group and seen empty sides go through the ride multiple times after CMs cannot locate a group of 2 to fill the ride.

I think this will could be very beneficial! Disney loves efficiency.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> I see what you mean, but it's still serving the same purpose mostly.  But yes a modified singles line sounds like the best description.


Yeah I wasn't saying it wasn't serving the same purpose just that in Single Rider line you're told you'll be split up whereas this Buddy Line you're not. Sorry my sentence may have been confusing TBH lol.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> No they are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand a singles line for the ride - they send out a lot of empty seats. But a "single side" doesn't make a ton of sense - but hey whatever. It seems like it will make the regular standby line even longer.
> 
> Edit: One thing to note is TSMM never had the popularity at DLR that it did at WDW. While you can get 30-40 minute lines, it was rarely ever the 60-120 minute waits of WDW.


TSMM doesn’t get big 60-120 waits at WDW much anymore either.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> um, the dedicated spinner did not help LOL
> 
> She would just pin randomly, generally pointing us away from the targets


Ok well now that you say that I could totally see that being the end result lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> TSMM doesn’t get big 60-120 waits at WDW much anymore either.



yeah, the third track really helped - plus with the new Toy Story attractions it isn't the one big draw for families


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Magic shots around Walt Disney World

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...olly-magic-shots-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## The Pho

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah I wasn't saying it wasn't serving the same purpose just that in Single Rider line you're told you'll be split up whereas this Buddy Line you're not. Sorry my sentence may have been confusing TBH lol.


But being told you'll be split up doesn't change why they made the line in the first place.  The single riders line is not about splitting up groups, that's merely an outcome.  They made the singles line to fill the rides more often and operate closer to max throughput.  They are making this doubles line to also fill the ride more often to operate closer to max throughput.  They both fill empty space as their primary purpose.
And I guarantee groups will be split up using this line as well. If the line is shorter a group of 4 may get in this line instead and ride as 2 groups of 2.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

The Pho said:


> But being told you'll be split up doesn't change why they made the line in the first place.  The single riders line is not about splitting up groups, that's merely an outcome.  They made the singles line to fill the rides more often and operate closer to max throughput.  They are making this doubles line to also fill the ride more often to operate closer to max throughput.  They both fill empty space as their primary purpose.


I think you think I'm saying something that I'm not lol.

I'm fully aware of why a single rider line exists 

What I'm saying is that you're told in advance you'll be split up for Single Rider lines. The Buddy Line is not that way.

I'm not in any way shape or form trying to redefine single rider line as something different than it has always been at the various amusement or theme parks that utilize them .


----------



## splash327

scrappinginontario said:


> I like this idea.  It will be interesting to see if they try this at WDW too.  We'll be there next week so will be on the lookout for it.  We are a group of 2 and at times have been pulled out of line at different attractions (TSM, Soarin that I can think of) to fill in what would be empty space.  I hope this catches on!
> 
> My DD is 9 so we'd still prefer to enjoy attractions together as opposed to single rider line but smaller party groups would work for us and many others too as well as fill in empty spaces so all ride sooner.



When I was at HS over Thanksgiving they had a cast member up on the bridge over the ride looking for groups of 2 to send down to fill in space.


----------



## splash327

rteetz said:


> TSMM doesn’t get big 60-120 waits at WDW much anymore either.



It was up there over Thanksgiving.  I believe it was hovering around 100.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> TSMM doesn’t get big 60-120 waits at WDW much anymore either.



Adding the new track helped and also adding SDD did as well - which limits the # of people grabbing FP+. However, we saw it still around 60 minutes both of our last two trips.


----------



## rteetz

splash327 said:


> It was up there over Thanksgiving.  I believe it was hovering around 100.


That’s a holiday so not unexpected. In early Nov. I never saw it above 60 for the most part.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney films nominated for awards

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...incredibles-2-ralph-and-mary-poppins-returns/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

They already tried the separate lines for two/one rider versus more at wdw tsmm.

One time when we were there they separated the groups at the bottom of the staircase and sent you to the right or left on the stairs.

This worked out disastrously for us, since they loaded way more people from the other line and we stood there as they took many people from the 3+ line and only a few of us at a time. Not very pleased to see all those people getting ahead of us.

So I'm sure it just works out in whoevers favor depending on how the cm loads the attraction.

It doesn't make for a fun day though when you see the group who was previously in front of you load and then have to wait another ten minutes to get on.


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They already tried the separate lines for two/one rider versus more at wdw tsmm.
> 
> One time when we were there they separated the groups at the bottom of the staircase and sent you to the right or left on the stairs.
> 
> This worked out disastrously for us, since they loaded way more people from the other line and we stood there as they took many people from the 3+ line and only a few of us at a time. Not very pleased to see all those people getting ahead of us.
> 
> So I'm sure it just works out in whoevers favor depending on how the cm loads the attraction.
> 
> It doesn't make for a fun day though when you see the group who was previously in front of you load and then have to wait another ten minutes to get on.


They did the even/odd line for a while at the Mine Train also, but they stopped a while ago and just send empty seats now.


----------



## scrappinginontario

splash327 said:


> When I was at HS over Thanksgiving they had a cast member up on the bridge over the ride looking for groups of 2 to send down to fill in space.


  Thanks for the heads up.  We'll be on the lookout for it as we don't have a FP for TSM this trip.


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> A lot of times they don't have another small group to fill the other side so it goes through empty.  This solves that.


I guess if people REALLY want to be in the same "car" so they can compare scores? I don't see why it would ever go empty though. 

This just seems like an odd type of line. My family of four could use this line if we didn't care to be in the same car. One adult and one child .. and one adult one child. 

Just feels like this line would be abused by people who know how it works, break up their party into small groups and basically use it like a single rider line. 

Couldn't EVERY ride have a "small group" line? 

A lot of rides at Disney just need to do a better job at letting you know ahead of time what sort of vehicle you are going in so your group can plan accordingly. Test track has a "sample" car outside, some of the rides show you (on video) the type of vehicle you go in. 
I am sure lines are always backed up when they realize they can only fit X people per car and they spend time figuring out which adult goes with which child etc. though the cast members are pretty good at keeping that moving.


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> As for finding news that is why news and rumors items have bolded titles which make it easier to find.



Remember when bolding the news titles wasn't a thing? I do. A great decision to start doing that!


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlmadden73 said:


> I guess if people REALLY want to be in the same "car" so they can compare scores? I don't see why it would ever go empty though.
> 
> This just seems like an odd type of line. My family of four could use this line if we didn't care to be in the same car. One adult and one child .. and one adult one child.
> 
> Just feels like this line would be abused by people who know how it works, break up their party into small groups and basically use it like a single rider line.
> 
> Couldn't EVERY ride have a "small group" line?
> 
> A lot of rides at Disney just need to do a better job at letting you know ahead of time what sort of vehicle you are going in so your group can plan accordingly. Test track has a "sample" car outside, some of the rides show you (on video) the type of vehicle you go in.
> I am sure lines are always backed up when they realize they can only fit X people per car and they spend time figuring out which adult goes with which child etc. though the cast members are pretty good at keeping that moving.


  Choosing to go in a line for smaller groups of people does not guarantee that that group will ride sooner.  I have been in line at RnRC more than once where our group of 4 was on the ride much sooner than those who chose to get in the single rider line.  It really will depend on where they 'split' the line into larger and smaller groups.  If it's right at the beginning like single riders then I'm guessing yes, the small groups would probably ride sooner.  If it's closer to the load area it really would be a 50/50 based on the size of groups in the main line.


----------



## QueenHeather

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> This is an interesting concept.
> 
> Have they done something like this before at either coasts?



My husband and I were at Disneyland in October, and they had a Buddy line for the Monsters Inc. ride. A CM called to us as we were walking into the line and asked if it was only the two of us. When we said yes, she gave us a lanyard with the pass and directed us up through the exit. We thought it was odd, but since we had never been to Disneyland before, we just assumed it was normal there.


----------



## Tigger's ally

QueenHeather said:


> My husband and I were at Disneyland in October, and they had a Buddy line for the Monsters Inc. ride. A CM called to us as we were walking into the line and asked if it was only the two of us. When we said yes, she gave us a lanyard with the pass and directed us up through the exit. We thought it was odd, but since we had never been to Disneyland before, we just assumed it was normal there.



It's California, even the abnormal is normal there!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

QueenHeather said:


> My husband and I were at Disneyland in October, and they had a Buddy line for the Monsters Inc. ride. A CM called to us as we were walking into the line and asked if it was only the two of us. When we said yes, she gave us a lanyard with the pass and directed us up through the exit. We thought it was odd, but since we had never been to Disneyland before, we just assumed it was normal there.


Thanks for the heads up. There should be at least one trip in 2019 with just my husband and I. 

Did it feel like you were able to get through the line faster that way?


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> I’ve only seen it twice (about a year apart from each other) but both times the stadium was packed.





jlundeen said:


> We saw it last week and it was packed.



Ok - that makes me feel much better. I was afraid that it was so bad that people basically weren’t even bothering to watch it anymore.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MommaBerd said:


> Ok - that makes me feel much better. I was afraid that it was so bad that people basically weren’t even bothering to watch it anymore.


 I'm guessing you're aware of this but, the pictures that were taken last night of only a couple of people in the stands were taken during the After Hours event.  I'm guessing most people paying a premium to be in the park after hours are there for the rides rather than for a show that will eat up a good chunk of time.


----------



## QueenHeather

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Thanks for the heads up. There should be at least one trip in 2019 with just my husband and I.
> 
> Did it feel like you were able to get through the line faster that way?


Yes. The standby line was 30 minutes I think and we did not wait that long. I can't for sure say how long we waited, but I remember thinking it was faster.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

QueenHeather said:


> Yes. The standby line was 30 minutes I think and we did not wait that long. I can't for sure say how long we waited, but I remember thinking it was faster.


That's good then for you guys! Thanks for sharing; had no idea they've used it before on another ride.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Kipling’s “Mary Poppins Returns” Line Arrives at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Minnie Headband Jewelry Arrives at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs Christmas Souvenir Mug at Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Magic Kingdom's Trolley Show to Be Impacted by Concrete Work this Month


----------



## shoreward

Passholders can save 20% on Banshees during a one hour exclusive shopping event, from 7:30 AM - 8:30 AM on 12/09/2018, only, at Windtraders at AK.  This offer is not valid for plush or special editions, and some APs do not qualify for the promotion.  Only Passholders with valid park admission qualify.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Magic Kingdom's Trolley Show to Be Impacted by Concrete Work this Month


"the main street ranch wagon"  

Disney pretty much has a vehicle for everything don't they....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tigger's ally said:


> "the main street ranch wagon"
> 
> Disney pretty much has a vehicle for everything don't they....



Nope. 

Still waiting for one of those Buy N Large personal vehicles from Wall-E when I'm on my 6th day of 30,000 step a day vacation.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney Family Museum to Host 'Mickey Mouse: From Walt to the World' Exhibit


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Grand Californian Hotel Offering Gingerbread House Workshop


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kingdom Hearts III Experience coming to Disney Springs

https://d23.com/just-announced-king...coming-disney-springs/?share_token=edd66c9724


----------



## leholcomb

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Kingdom Hearts III Experience coming to Disney Springs
> 
> https://d23.com/just-announced-king...coming-disney-springs/?share_token=edd66c9724



After 13 years, it is finally happening!! Guess I'm stopping by DS next weekend after all.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Kingdom Hearts III Experience coming to Disney Springs
> 
> https://d23.com/just-announced-king...coming-disney-springs/?share_token=edd66c9724



Super excited about this, definitely going to be stopping by to play the demo! Where in Disney Springs will this take place? The article didn't say.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Super excited about this, definitely going to be stopping by to play the demo! Where in Disney Springs will this take place? The article didn't say.


No idea. Could be in one of the empty spaces like the former Disney Corner or something.


----------



## Amy11401

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> This is an interesting concept.
> 
> Have they done something like this before at either coasts?


This would be good for my family.  Hopefully the test works out well and they start doing this on other rides too


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Toy Story Mania at DCA testing moving buddy line
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...moving-buddy-line-for-toy-story-midway-mania/





The Pho said:


> But being told you'll be split up doesn't change why they made the line in the first place.  The single riders line is not about splitting up groups, that's merely an outcome.  They made the singles line to fill the rides more often and operate closer to max throughput.  They are making this doubles line to also fill the ride more often to operate closer to max throughput.  They both fill empty space as their primary purpose.
> And I guarantee groups will be split up using this line as well. If the line is shorter a group of 4 may get in this line instead and ride as 2 groups of 2.


I know I'm a little late to this discussion, but if this saves wait time it will become the new "hot" advice.  Have your group of 8 approach the line in groups of 2 and use this trick to save time...next thing you know this line will be as long as the standby line...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

leholcomb said:


> *After 13 years, it is finally happening!! *Guess I'm stopping by DS next weekend after all.


----------



## rteetz

http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/1...y-and-the-beast-ride-scenes-and-animatronics/

WOW....


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/1...y-and-the-beast-ride-scenes-and-animatronics/
> 
> WOW....



Like, this just hurt my insides. 
Why can't we (Florida) get something like this??? 

I know Star Wars, blah blah blah...but man...


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Like, this just hurt my insides.
> Why can't we (Florida) get something like this???
> 
> I know Star Wars, blah blah blah...but man...


I know this looks incredible.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/1...y-and-the-beast-ride-scenes-and-animatronics/
> 
> WOW....



that bit of the animatronic of Belle holding the lantern looked amazingly smooth


----------



## Pete M

DisneyPrincess1984 said:


> I agree with this. I feel like I have to skim through a love of movie talk to get actual news.



when I'm in a hurry I do a page search for "news" or "rteetz" to hit the highlights.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/1...y-and-the-beast-ride-scenes-and-animatronics/
> 
> WOW....



I have been wanting to go to Tokyo Disney for a while now but I decided to wait till 2020 to go so I can be there for this ride. Ever since they announced this I have been super excited about this project and this sneak peek didn't disappoint!


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/1...y-and-the-beast-ride-scenes-and-animatronics/
> 
> WOW....



Also just wanted to add the link of the official press release of the new expansion http://www.olc.co.jp/en/news/news_tdr/20181206_01e/main/0/link/20181206_01e.pdf

Some notes from press release about expansion:
-Expansion opens in Spring 2020
-Entire expansion is 47,000m^2
-Entire Expansion costs 75 Billion Japanese yen
-"Enchanted Tale of Beauty and the Beast" is the attractions name
-"The Happy Ride with Baymax" is Big Hero 6 attraction name (same ride as Mator's and Alien saucers)
-"Fantasyland Forest Theater" theater's name


----------



## ej119

rteetz said:


> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/1...y-and-the-beast-ride-scenes-and-animatronics/
> 
> WOW....



Wouldn't it be amazing if this was part of the rumored Fantasyland expansion at Disneyland? I can only dream...


----------



## ej119

*TV News
*
The next installment of TCM's _Treasures from the Disney Vault_ has been announced for Tuesday, December 18.
http://www.tcm.com/disney/

All times in Eastern:

8:00pm - Double Dribble (1946 - Goofy animated short)
8:05pm - The Absent-Minded Professor (1961)
10:00pm - Son of Flubber (1963)
12:00am - The World's Greatest Athlete (1973)
2:00am - The Olympic Champ (1942 - Goofy animated short)
2:05am - The Strongest Man in the World (1975)
4:00am - How to Play Football (1944 - Goofy animated short)
4:05am - Gus (1976)

Meh, I could care less about sports and any sports-themed films. I'll tune in for the Flubber movies and the Goofy shorts (and maybe Gus, lol).


----------



## Brocktoon

leholcomb said:


> After 13 years, it is finally happening!! Guess I'm stopping by DS next weekend after all.



I'm just concerned after all these years can anything live up to that hype level? ... the game-play of the older games doesn't hold up so well when compared to more modern titles.  I don't have a PS4 Pro yet, so I'm currently planning on getting one of the KHIII limited edition PS4 Pros ... there's no US pre-order info yet, but it's been mentioned that it will be coming to the States.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/1...y-and-the-beast-ride-scenes-and-animatronics/
> 
> WOW....


Wow doesn't even come close. I think I'm more excited about this than Galaxy's Edge. We never miss the B&B Stage show at DHS. Now, I've got to figure out how to get to Tokyo for when this opens!


----------



## STLstone

rteetz said:


> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/1...y-and-the-beast-ride-scenes-and-animatronics/
> 
> WOW....


Umm, does anyone know how you go about getting things deleted from the Internet? If my wife sees that, there's no way I'm getting out of taking her to Tokyo Disneyland!


----------



## Firebird060

you 


STLstone said:


> Umm, does anyone know how you go about getting things deleted from the Internet? If my wife sees that, there's no way I'm getting out of taking her to Tokyo Disneyland!


you need to write the Admins of the internet.   They will then take a magnet to the server that holds all info related to this.  They may require payment in crypto currency though lol


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Tasting Sampler Available with Rivers of Light Seating Package


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - A look at the Walt Disney World Railroad stationary exhibit


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ESPN to Name College Football’s All-Time All-America Team as Finale of College Football 150 Initiative


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Celebrate An Incredible New Year’s Eve at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Tiger Woods: Return of the Roar” Prime Time Film Announced for ESPN


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Columbia Reveals Limited Edition Star Wars: Empire Crew Parka


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Black Panther and Mary Poppins Returns Among Disney’s Golden Globe Nominations


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> PHOTOS - A look at the Walt Disney World Railroad stationary exhibit


Probably one of the saddest closures announced so far. A two year closure for the most iconic attraction at Disneyworld!


----------



## PolyRob

STLstone said:


> Umm, does anyone know how you go about getting things deleted from the Internet? If my wife sees that, there's no way I'm getting out of taking her to Tokyo Disneyland!


Ask Ralph to "wreck-it!"


----------



## Firebird060

I hope they take the time while the Railroad is closed to do some maintenance on the scenes in frontier land around the track. I mean Disney could technically have kept the rail road open running from Main street to Frontierland and then back with only one train on the track, but they decided not to do it, so at least they can do is some nice maintenance while its down.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Was the Avengers 4 trailer pushed out again? I haven't seen anything about it yet and Google is throwing out rumors for a Friday release now.


----------



## skier_pete

ej119 said:


> *TV News
> *
> The next installment of TCM's _Treasures from the Disney Vault_ has been announced for Tuesday, December 18.
> http://www.tcm.com/disney/
> 
> All times in Eastern:
> 
> 8:00pm - Double Dribble (1946 - Goofy animated short)
> 8:05pm - The Absent-Minded Professor (1961)
> 10:00pm - Son of Flubber (1963)
> 12:00am - The World's Greatest Athlete (1973)
> 2:00am - The Olympic Champ (1942 - Goofy animated short)
> 2:05am - The Strongest Man in the World (1975)
> 4:00am - How to Play Football (1944 - Goofy animated short)
> 4:05am - Gus (1976)
> 
> Meh, I could care less about sports and any sports-themed films. I'll tune in for the Flubber movies and the Goofy shorts (and maybe Gus, lol).



Geez - about flippin' time. These are only vaguely sports themed movies - and I have to say to most of these "It's about time!"

I've been thinking for awhile - when are we getting the Flubber movies, the Dexter Riley trilogy, and the Shaggy Dog/DA?? 

Well, looks like we finally are getting some of these. Both Flubber movies are silly but fun. The Strongest Man in the World is the third of the 3 Dexter Riley movies - these are the ones where Kurt Russel plays a college genius - the first was "Computer Wore Tennis Shoes" and the second "Now you see him, now you don't". I am not sure why they are not showing all 3 together, but whatever. (The one with the invisibility I remember being taken to as a very very young child and freaking out and my grandmother had to take me out of the theater.)   Finally Gus is somehow burned into my brain from my youth - i would bet if we watch this I will remember it beat for beat. 

Now can we get Shaggy Dog/Shaggy DA please?


----------



## Ariel484

*TV News*

Streaming news anyway...

Netflix cancels "Daredevil"


----------



## rteetz

dolewhipdreams said:


> Was the Avengers 4 trailer pushed out again? I haven't seen anything about it yet and Google is throwing out rumors for a Friday release now.


Possibly. The Bush funeral coverage has been the main media focus right now.


----------



## jknezek

Ariel484 said:


> *TV News*
> 
> Streaming news anyway...
> 
> Netflix cancels "Daredevil"



This happened a few days ago. Netflix is definitely moving away from the Marvel stuff, even when it is assumed to be really popular like Daredevil. This was the last one left. It's clear they are cutting all Disney ties. Makes sense with Disney owning a lot of Hulu now and putting up their own service. I expect we'll see some version of Daredevil come back either on Hulu or Disney Streaming when the contracts allow for it. While Netflix doesn't release numbers, it was generally assumed to be one of their most successful shows.


----------



## Ariel484

jknezek said:


> This happened a few days ago. Netflix is definitely moving away from the Marvel stuff, even when it is assumed to be really popular like Daredevil. This was the last one left. It's clear they are cutting all Disney ties. Makes sense with Disney owning a lot of Hulu now and putting up their own service. I expect we'll see some version of Daredevil come back either on Hulu or Disney Streaming when the contracts allow for it. While Netflix doesn't release numbers, it was generally assumed to be one of their most successful shows.


Jessica Jones will have a season 3 as far as I know, but yeah, I expect that'll be axed too.  I agree with you, not super surprising with Disney+ coming.


----------



## a4matte

rteetz said:


> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/1...y-and-the-beast-ride-scenes-and-animatronics/
> 
> WOW....


You have no idea how happy I am that they're animatronic faces and not the projected ones.


----------



## jknezek

Ariel484 said:


> Jessica Jones will have a season 3 as far as I know, but yeah, I expect that'll be axed too.  I agree with you, not super surprising with Disney+ coming.


Sure. That started filming back in the summer. I expect it will be gone after Season 3. Daredevil is showing Season 3, but Netflix axed it before Season 4 got any further than pitch work.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Farro said:


> Like, this just hurt my insides.
> Why can't we (Florida) get something like this???
> 
> I know Star Wars, blah blah blah...but man...


It looks adorable. But if I had to choose this or SWGE, it’s SWGE in a heartbeat. And the cynical part of me kept thinking about how much those intricate audioanimatronic figures will break down... as lovely as they look...


----------



## artesian

I cant stand the projected faces too. Love to see the old school coming back on this



a4matte said:


> You have no idea how happy I am that they're animatronic faces and not the projected ones.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
PatcheD prices increase

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-patched-prices-increase-as-new-styles-hit-shelves/


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Animal Kingdom Update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photo-rep...-satuli-canteen-menu-changes-new-holiday-mug/


----------



## Moliphino

jknezek said:


> Sure. That started filming back in the summer. I expect it will be gone after Season 3. Daredevil is showing Season 3, but Netflix axed it before Season 4 got any further than pitch work.



There's a Punisher season 2 in the works, too. I agree both will be done after those are released.


----------



## kenshinelite

rteetz said:


> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/1...y-and-the-beast-ride-scenes-and-animatronics/
> 
> WOW....



This is what part of NEW fantasy land should of been before they ran out of money. Be our guest is ok but HOLY CRAP id give anything for that kind of innovation in the magic kingdom again. No projected faces, new ride vehicles(that are innovative), not a copy of an existing ride from another park.


----------



## jknezek

Moliphino said:


> There's a Punisher season 2 in the works, too. I agree both will be done after those are released.


Lost track of that one. But you are correct. Spring is the expected release.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/1...y-and-the-beast-ride-scenes-and-animatronics/
> 
> WOW....


Looks AMAZING!


----------



## a4matte

kenshinelite said:


> This is what part of NEW fantasy land should of been before they ran out of money. Be our guest is ok but HOLY CRAP id give anything for that kind of innovation in the magic kingdom again. No projected faces, new ride vehicles(that are innovative), not a copy of an existing ride from another park.



The US parks don't even have a trackless ride like this (closest is the Luigi's at CA right now and Ratatouille that's being built, right?). It really feels like they let the US parks fall behind so much.


----------



## rteetz

a4matte said:


> The US parks don't even have a trackless ride like this (closest is the Luigi's at CA right now and Ratatouille that's being built, right?). It really feels like they let the US parks fall behind so much.


Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway and the Rise of the resistance will also be trackless.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Garden Rocks concert series line up

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/epc...e-up-at-epcots-flower-and-garden-festival.htm


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Disneyland Resort Launches 2019 with the Return of Lunar New Year and Disney California Adventure Food & Wine Festival


----------



## shoreward

Passholders now need to show I.D. at parking entrances


----------



## rteetz

shoreward said:


> Passholders now need to show I.D. at parking entrances


This isn't really a new thing. They have done this off and on for a long time now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It looks adorable. But if I had to choose this or SWGE, it’s SWGE in a heartbeat. And the cynical part of me kept thinking about how much those intricate audioanimatronic figures will break down... as lovely as they look...



Also we haven’t seen the animatronics from the Battle Eacape attraction toon - it could have a Kylo Ren figure that looks just as good (for example)


----------



## skier_pete

a4matte said:


> The US parks don't even have a trackless ride like this (closest is the Luigi's at CA right now and Ratatouille that's being built, right?). It really feels like they let the US parks fall behind so much.





rteetz said:


> Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway and the Rise of the resistance will also be trackless.



Yeah, we're going from no trackless rides to three, which is pretty good.


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> This isn't really a new thing. They have done this off and on for a long time now.



And, it's funny, because yesterday going to tap in at the MK, the CM was like; "Tap and if it turns green, just go," meaning, we didn't even have to put our finger on the scanner, let alone show ID...


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> This isn't really a new thing. They have done this off and on for a long time now.


The article says it's been hit and miss, but there are now posted signs, probably for stricter enforcement.  I think that they want every last bit of revenue available, with no freeloaders (unless they are Passholders  ).


----------



## rteetz

Mome Rath said:


> And, it's funny, because yesterday going to tap in at the MK, the CM was like; "Tap and if it turns green, just go," meaning, we didn't even have to put our finger on the scanner, let alone show ID...


The ID is for parking not park entrance.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Garden Rocks concert series line up
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/epc...e-up-at-epcots-flower-and-garden-festival.htm


There are several bands there I wish I could see. Of course, there are no bands the days I am there. Go figure.


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> The ID is for parking not park entrance.



Got ya.  We do Disney buses, so wasn't aware.


----------



## tlmadden73

a4matte said:


> The US parks don't even have a trackless ride like this (closest is the Luigi's at CA right now and Ratatouille that's being built, right?). It really feels like they let the US parks fall behind so much.


Mainly because they can -- people were coming to the parks anyway, so no need to innovate. 
A certain park with a certain wizarding world really have pushed Disney to have a ton of new attractions since 2010. 

While I don't like the projected faces of the 7DMT and Frozen, the animatronics themselves are pretty spectacular. 
I even feel that the dancing Snow White at the end of 7DMT that can be easily missed, but I finally got a good chance to watch that part of the ride (due to waiting to unload). It is pretty fun, but lost in the excitement of the ride being over and unloading.


----------



## PolyRob

tlmadden73 said:


> I even feel that the dancing Snow White at the end of 7DMT that can be easily missed, but I finally got a good chance to watch that part of the ride (due to waiting to unload). It is pretty fun, but lost in the excitement of the ride being over and unloading.


Aren't those the animatronics from the old ride?


----------



## scrappinginontario

PolyRob said:


> Aren't those the animatronics from the old ride?


 Yes, I believe they're the animatronics from the old, 'Snow White's Scary Adventure' ride.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> it could have a Kylo Ren figure that looks just as good (for example)



Yea they might have some good ones in GE, can't wait. Although Kylo in particular would have looked better with the ridiculous mask IMO, oh well.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Capang said:


> There are several bands there I wish I could see. Of course, there are no bands the days I am there. Go figure.


The line up isn't complete yet. They say there will be performers every night. We're going on and after Mother's Day weekend and there aren't any scheduled for that week yet.


----------



## TomServo27

BigRed98 said:


> I have been wanting to go to Tokyo Disney for a while now but I decided to wait till 2020 to go so I can be there for this ride. Ever since they announced this I have been super excited about this project and this sneak peek didn't disappoint!


Going in 2020 also will be my first time. This got even more excited can’t wait I’m more excited for Tokyo than next year will be going to Disneyland for the first time even with galaxies edge.


----------



## Capang

Iowamomof4 said:


> The line up isn't complete yet. They say there will be performers every night. We're going on and after Mother's Day weekend and there aren't any scheduled for that week yet.


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Now Charging 2 Dollars for Large Lockers While Riding


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Universal Now Charging 2 Dollars for Large Lockers While Riding


If anyone is interested this was a thread started on Monday about it: https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-lockers-standard-size-now-2.3723306/

In the thread the terms are a tad different: normal sized lockers (standard) =free and standard sized lockers (large)=$2, in the article linked standard sized lockers=free and large sized lockers=$2


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> If anyone is interested this was a thread started on Monday about it: https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-lockers-standard-size-now-2.3723306/
> 
> In the thread the terms are a tad different: normal sized lockers (standard) =free and standard sized lockers (large)=$2, in the article linked standard sized lockers=free and large lockers=$2


They discussed it on the Dis Universal podcast today too and said standard lockers are free and large lockers are $2.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> They discussed it on the Dis Universal podcast today too and said standard lockers are free and large lockers are $2.


Yup. I only pointed out the different terms because even though everyone is talking about the same thing and meaning the same size the author of the thread I linked uses the term normal when the actual term is standard and they use the term standard when the actual term is large....so it could be confusing lol.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kevin Hart stepping back as Oscars host after backlash from old tweets 

https://twitter.com/ap/status/1070910451343679488?s=21


----------



## ej119

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Kevin Hart stepping back as Oscars host after backlash from old tweets
> 
> https://twitter.com/ap/status/1070910451343679488?s=21



Good.


----------



## Lee Matthews

jade1 said:


> Yea they might have some good ones in GE, can't wait. Although Kylo in particular would have looked better with the ridiculous mask IMO, oh well.



The mask may look different but he's wearing one in Epsiode 9 so it's likely to come back


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well there aren't three new pages on here since last night, so looks like the avengers 4 trailer hasn't dropped yet.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well there aren't three new pages on here since last night, so looks like the avengers 4 trailer hasn't dropped yet.



Just saw it!! Idk how to link it right now, but it’s here. Came here looking for discussion haha


----------



## goingthedistance

you mean this trailer?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Only question is which will make more for Disney next year:

Lion King or avengers 4.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Only question is which will make more for Disney next year:
> 
> Lion King or avengers 4.


It's a competition that I will be in the front row to witness. Well...middle row in the center. No one likes to sit in front.


----------



## tlmadden73

PolyRob said:


> Aren't those the animatronics from the old ride?


That's even cooler!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Only question is which will make more for Disney next year:
> 
> Lion King or avengers 4.



Personally I think Avengers 4 just as it is the culmination and, well, end game of everything so I think it will be huge.  Both obviously will be big


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Kevin Hart stepping back as Oscars host after backlash from old tweets
> 
> https://twitter.com/ap/status/1070910451343679488?s=21



I do find all these situations interesting (this, James Gunn, etc.) - and not to say I disagree with the decision to get rid of him, just more questions raised about these situations in general
- are these firms/entities not doing proper vetting?
- how does it come out now?  Do people have this information and just sit on it or do people start to dig once someone is named to a certain position?  Just coincidence?
- are people able to overcome past mistakes?  Not to say what is done in the past "doesn't count or doesn't matter" but are people allowed to make mistakes and learn from it and grow and be better?  Who decides?  How can this improvement be proved or measured?

again, not saying I disagree with the Oscars getting rid of him or Disney getting rid of Gunn or any specific situation - more the topic in general 

at least hopefully all of these cases can be lessons for others (everyone, but especially young people) that be careful what you put on twitter, etc. - even if you think it is no big deal or just a joke or just messing around with friends, it can come back to haunt you


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Today is our 180 days for an early June trip. After a whole lot of glitches in both the app and several browsers, I successfully booked all my dining EXCEPT LTT. I’m not seeing any availability for any meals there from 6/1/19 and beyond. Is there a refurb coming?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do find all these situations interesting (this, James Gunn, etc.) - and not to say I disagree with the decision to get rid of him, just more questions raised about these situations in general
> - are these firms/entities not doing proper vetting?
> - how does it come out now?  Do people have this information and just sit on it or do people start to dig once someone is named to a certain position?  Just coincidence?
> - are people able to overcome past mistakes?  Not to say what is done in the past "doesn't count or doesn't matter" but are people allowed to make mistakes and learn from it and grow and be better?  Who decides?  How can this improvement be proved or measured?
> 
> again, not saying I disagree with the Oscars getting rid of him or Disney getting rid of Gunn or any specific situation - more the topic in general
> 
> at least hopefully all of these cases can be lessons for others (everyone, but especially young people) that be careful what you put on twitter, etc. - even if you think it is no big deal or just a joke or just messing around with friends, it can come back to haunt you


I've also wondered if people have been boycotting anything he's been in since 2009-2011 like most recently that I can think of is his movie Night School. Do people choose not to go see his movies, watch his comedy specials because of his tweets when he first made them?

As far as looking for a host for something I do wonder also how exhaustive of a search (assuming they are doing one) do they do? It happened 7-9 years ago so were they digging around that far back before they asked him to be the host?

And FWIW I get really sad when I hear the type of comments in the tweets we're talking about as I've heard them from my husband's step siblings (no longer by marriage) but in all honesty if I saw those types of comments in a comedy special I wouldn't be as sad as if I was seeing them via Twitter but that's purely a personal thing.


----------



## Moliphino

I think it was fairly well known before, but those who found him offensive simply avoided his work. Hosting the Oscars is a much bigger platform that a wider audience wants to watch, hence the outcry. And he hadn't made any effort to delete the tweets, they were all out there for anyone to see.


----------



## jade1

Lee Matthews said:


> The mask may look different but he's wearing one in Epsiode 9 so it's likely to come back



Hilarious. That's a major shot at Rian Johnson if so. And the caving begins. 

I see no explanation he would rebuild it or make a new one, except Lucas/Disney admitting he's no Villain the way RJ currently wanted him to look.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I've also wondered if people have been boycotting anything he's been in since 2009-2011 like most recently that I can think of is his movie Night School. Do people choose not to go see his movies, watch his comedy specials because of his tweets when he first made them?
> 
> As far as looking for a host for something I do wonder also how exhaustive of a search (assuming they are doing one) do they do? It happened 7-9 years ago so were they digging around that far back before they asked him to be the host?
> 
> And FWIW I get really sad when I hear the type of comments in the tweets we're talking about as I've heard them from my husband's step siblings (no longer by marriage) but in all honesty if I saw those types of comments in a comedy special I wouldn't be as sad as if I was seeing them via Twitter but that's purely a personal thing.



Before he was names I did see some reports they were having trouble finding someone willing to host - so maybe they didn't look as deep as they would have if they had more options 

I do understand where you are coming from as far as in a comedy show vs on twitter - comes back to the whole "can comedy be 'edgy' and perhaps off color because of the nature of the genre is to push boundaries, etc." - or are things just wrong and it doesn't matter if it was int he context of comedy or not


----------



## siren0119

_- how does it come out now?  Do people have this information and just sit on it or do people start to dig once someone is named to a certain position?  Just coincidence?_

I do think there are folks out there who take a sick pleasure in "taking down" people they perceive in power, and either sit on this kind of info until it's useful, or scour through history to find it and use against them. 

_- are people able to overcome past mistakes?  Not to say what is done in the past "doesn't count or doesn't matter" but are people allowed to make mistakes and learn from it and grow and be better?  Who decides?  How can this improvement be proved or measured?_

My husband and I were talking about this last night - why is it that people in power are not allowed room to grow? A lot depends on how their actions have SHOWN their growth. Have they acknowledged their poor behavior after the fact and shown remorse/made amends/proven change? That definitely matters. But it seems that it makes better headlines when folks in perceived power positions are never allowed to recover from their mistakes. 

_again, not saying I disagree with the *Oscars getting rid of him* or Disney getting rid of Gunn or any specific situation - more the topic in general _

If i read the story correctly, the Academy didn't get rid of him - they asked him to make a public apology and he declined. Not because he wasn't remorseful over the ten year old comments, but because he had already done so in the past and didn't feel it needed to be dredged up yet again just to satisfy the Academy. He then opted to step down.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Moliphino said:


> I think it was fairly well known before, but those who found him offensive simply avoided his work. Hosting the Oscars is a much bigger platform that a wider audience wants to watch, hence the outcry. And he hadn't made any effort to delete the tweets, they were all out there for anyone to see.


I think he was well known but that's just my opinion.

I'd have to disagree on the wider audience thing. That actually makes it worse in my mind to think that the Oscars is the defining point where the buck stops here.

From 2009-present day he's been in *28 films* (includes some stand up films) with *another one* coming out next year (Secret Life of Pets 2). Since 2009 he's been in *14 tv shows* (includes some stand up tv specials as well as a major tv show where he's been in *60 episodes* from 2013-2016) and being the host of most recently TKO that aired this summer. He hosted the BET awards back in 2011, the MTV Video Music Awards in 2012 AND co-hosted the 2016 MTV Move Awards (while I know MTV is not the standard for good names lol it's not as if this is the first time he's hosted something well known).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Hilarious. That's a major shot at Rian Johnson if so. And the caving begins.



maybe we can eventually get a "special edition" release of the Last Jedi where they CGI the mask onto all the scenes:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

siren0119 said:


> _- how does it come out now?  Do people have this information and just sit on it or do people start to dig once someone is named to a certain position?  Just coincidence?_
> 
> I do think there are folks out there who take a sick pleasure in "taking down" people they perceive in power, and either sit on this kind of info until it's useful, or scour through history to find it and use against them.
> 
> _- are people able to overcome past mistakes?  Not to say what is done in the past "doesn't count or doesn't matter" but are people allowed to make mistakes and learn from it and grow and be better?  Who decides?  How can this improvement be proved or measured?_
> 
> My husband and I were talking about this last night - why is it that people in power are not allowed room to grow? A lot depends on how their actions have SHOWN their growth. Have they acknowledged their poor behavior after the fact and shown remorse/made amends/proven change? That definitely matters. But it seems that it makes better headlines when folks in perceived power positions are never allowed to recover from their mistakes.
> 
> _again, not saying I disagree with the *Oscars getting rid of him* or Disney getting rid of Gunn or any specific situation - more the topic in general _
> 
> If i read the story correctly, the Academy didn't get rid of him - they asked him to make a public apology and he declined. Not because he wasn't remorseful over the ten year old comments, but because he had already done so in the past and didn't feel it needed to be dredged up yet again just to satisfy the Academy. He then opted to step down.




Definitely agree with a lot of what you are saying/thinking (and you are right about the situation that they asked him to apologies - and then the way I saw it he opted to not and rather step down as he felt he has grown from it and didn't want to be a distraction - but then did apologies, so was sort of weird)

I also do think there are some people that enjoy taking down powerful people and poking holes in them ... heck, to tie it back to Disney I think there are people that enjoy pointing out all the negatives of Walt and say he wasn't as great as his fans think he was and then perpetuate rumors that may not even be true, etc.  (not saying apples to apples, but just the concept of people enjoying putting down people of power - and pointing out they aren't as great as their position would indicate they are/should be)


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Only question is which will make more for Disney next year:
> 
> Lion King or avengers 4.


That’s actually a serious question. Both have billion dollar potential for sure. We also have episode 9 that could be up there as well.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do find all these situations interesting (this, James Gunn, etc.) - and not to say I disagree with the decision to get rid of him, just more questions raised about these situations in general
> - are these firms/entities not doing proper vetting?
> - how does it come out now?  Do people have this information and just sit on it or do people start to dig once someone is named to a certain position?  Just coincidence?
> - are people able to overcome past mistakes?  Not to say what is done in the past "doesn't count or doesn't matter" but are people allowed to make mistakes and learn from it and grow and be better?  Who decides?  How can this improvement be proved or measured?
> 
> again, not saying I disagree with the Oscars getting rid of him or Disney getting rid of Gunn or any specific situation - more the topic in general
> 
> at least hopefully all of these cases can be lessons for others (everyone, but especially young people) that be careful what you put on twitter, etc. - even if you think it is no big deal or just a joke or just messing around with friends, it can come back to haunt you


I agree. After all of these incidents with old tweets how is this still a problem?


----------



## mikepizzo

Brocktoon said:


> I'm still waiting on Del Toro's Haunted Mansion project



Del Toro's Haunted Mansion staring Ryan Gosling.  That may actually get me into a theater.  Probably not...but maybe.  Side note, check out Dead Man's Bones.  Ryan Gosling and Zach Shields put out an album with a bunch of spooky sounding songs.  Here's some backstory from Wikipedia:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> When Shields and Gosling met in 2005 they discovered a mutual obsession with the Haunted Mansion ride at Disneyland. Zach was so preoccupied with ghosts as a kid that he was put into therapy, and Gosling's parents moved out of his childhood home because they believed it was haunted. Neither of them had really outgrown their fascination with graveyards or anything deathly and decided to write love stories about ghosts and monsters.





Tiki Birdland said:


> I see that Netflix has green lighted his lifelong passion!



How'd this fly under my radar?!  Regardless, I'm happy it's going to be through Netflix.  Let Del Toro's show his vision.  



rteetz said:


> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/1...y-and-the-beast-ride-scenes-and-animatronics/
> 
> WOW....



I originally saw just a gif of Belle holding the torch.  I thought it was CGI.  



goingthedistance said:


> you mean this trailer?



Was this the subtitle that fans speculated after the Russo Bros. mentioned they wanted to hold off on the reveal due to spoilers?


----------



## rteetz

mikepizzo said:


> Was this the subtitle that fans speculated after the Russo Bros. mentioned they wanted to hold off on the reveal due to spoilers?


I have seen this title speculated/rumored before.


----------



## koala1966

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I know others make fun of this, and I usually don't comment, but seriously: do they have a Department of Cupcakes that works OT now??


I hope so!!


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe we can eventually get a "special edition" release of the Last Jedi where they CGI the mask onto all the scenes:
> View attachment 368790



Awesome. Yea I had no problems with him removing it at times since its not life support.

But to go out of his way (RJ) to belittle it, and destroy it because he "looks ridiculous" was completely idiotic IMO.

And it's sounding like Disney agrees. 

Certainly they wouldn't have him "go back" to looking ridiculous if they agreed with RJ.


----------



## Moliphino

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think he was well known but that's just my opinion.
> 
> I'd have to disagree on the wider audience thing. That actually makes it worse in my mind to think that the Oscars is the defining point where the buck stops here.
> 
> From 2009-present day he's been in *28 films* (includes some stand up films) with *another one* coming out next year (Secret Life of Pets 2). Since 2009 he's been in *14 tv shows* (includes some stand up tv specials as well as a major tv show where he's been in *60 episodes* from 2013-2016) and being the host of most recently TKO that aired this summer. He hosted the BET awards back in 2011, the MTV Video Music Awards in 2012 AND co-hosted the 2016 MTV Move Awards (while I know MTV is not the standard for good names lol it's not as if this is the first time he's hosted something well known).



I meant his homophobia (and history of domestic violence and infidelity) was fairly well known before. And just last week or so he was being called out for his son's cowboys and Indians themed party, so he's clearly not free of controversy even now.


----------



## tlmadden73

jade1 said:


> Hilarious. That's a major shot at Rian Johnson if so. And the caving begins.
> 
> I see no explanation he would rebuild it or make a new one, except Lucas/Disney admitting he's no Villain the way RJ currently wanted him to look.


I would love it if JJ was able to make most of Episode VIII a dream .. 

Personally I am curious how he recovers after that mess of a movie (that had good moments, just didn't do a lot for character building and just ignored tons of things from VII)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Awesome. Yea I had no problems with him removing it at times since its not life support.
> 
> But to go out of his way (RJ) to belittle it, and destroy it because he "looks ridiculous" was completely idiotic IMO.
> 
> And it's sounding like Disney agrees.
> 
> Certainly they wouldn't have him "go back" to looking ridiculous if they agreed with RJ.



i didn't mind as much because it was him questioning the path he was going down and the whole: No, it isn't complete what my Grandfather started its "let the past die" and do things differently going forward.  It's not the Empire's way it's a new way.  So the logic was there

But maybe he evolves now and it isn't "let the past die" it's "learn from the past - take what works and leverage it, but don't be beholden to it" (which I think is what Rey will learn too in regards to the Jedi order) - so he has a mask now he uses when it makes sense, but he is also ok removing it at times


----------



## Killer Fish

rteetz said:


> That’s actually a serious question. Both have billion dollar potential for sure. We also have episode 9 that could be up there as well.



I would predict:
Domestic: Star Wars, Endgame, Lion King
Worldwide: Endgame, Star Wars, Lion King

All clear a billion with Endgame clearing 2 Billion and Star Wars around 1.8.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> That’s actually a serious question. Both have billion dollar potential for sure. We also have episode 9 that could be up there as well.



I’m excited for all 3, but I don’t think it’ll be that close,


Killer Fish said:


> I would predict:
> Domestic: Star Wars, Endgame, Lion King
> Worldwide: Endgame, Star Wars, Lion King
> 
> All clear a billion with Endgame clearing 2 Billion and Star Wars around 1.8.



Totally agree. I think A4 might do #1 in the US as well. And I’m a huuuuge SW fan


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Moliphino said:


> I meant his homophobia (and history of domestic violence and infidelity) was fairly well known before.


Ah ok I gotcha thanks for clearing that part up. I think I was also bouncing off of the Oscar/wider audience type thing when I made that comment at least that was what was running through my mind-my mind was quicker than my fingers lol.



Moliphino said:


> And just last week or so he was being called out for his son's cowboys and Indians themed party, so he's clearly not free of controversy even now.


I don't think anyone is saying he's free from controversy but he's clearly still being hired for roles/hosts (though I suppose that could change after the whole Oscar thing) which only drives home one of my points.

My other point was using the Oscars as some sort of moral compass as if "oh _now_ it's an issue." Granted it holds zero actual weight but it may be worth just glancing at the various awards he's won and nominations he's had- from kid/teen-oriented ones like Nickelodeon Kids' Choice Awards and Teen Choice Awards to MTV Movie Awards, being nominated for a Grammy to winning the NCAACP Image Awards to People Choice Awards---and with 26/28 total being AFTER 2011. He hasn't been living in obscurity or a hermit and he's been in quite a decent amount of things all after these tweets were made. Jumanji was a huge success just to name one of his recent things.

I also wouldn't equate his tweets to a party theme unless you can tell without a doubt his intent to have that theme was with ill-will but that's just me.

*Don't get me wrong like I said it's sad these types of comments. I am more speaking towards various comments made.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney is expecting a busy day Dec. 15th as a second Festival of the Fantasy was added

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...festival-of-fantasy-parade-on-december-15.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney’s newest Giraffe has been named Amira and just began her time on the safari!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ewest-giraffe-calf-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More 2019 merchandise is out

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-20...rives-at-walt-disney-world-six-weeks-early-2/


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is expecting a busy day Dec. 15th as a second Festival of the Fantasy was added
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...festival-of-fantasy-parade-on-december-15.htm



Oh joy, I'll be there that day.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kim Possible premieres February 15th on Disney Channel

https://d23.com/kim-possible-premieres-friday-february-15-on-disney-channel/?share_token=a733ff0d49


----------



## TheMaxRebo

oh you sly Bob Iger ... I'll translate: "Give us all the moneies"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh you sly Bob Iger ... I'll translate: "Give us all the moneies"
> 
> View attachment 368805


Bob needs his bonuses.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Only question is which will make more for Disney next year:
> 
> Lion King or avengers 4.





rteetz said:


> That’s actually a serious question. Both have billion dollar potential for sure. We also have episode 9 that could be up there as well.



A good question - but when you break it down I don't think it'll be close.

Avengers has the bigger international appeal. Not to say Lion King won't do well overseas, but comparables:
Avengers 1 = #6 All-time World BO $1.51 Bil
Avengers 2 = #8 All-time World BO $1.40 Bil
Avengers 3 = #4 All-time World BO $2.05 Bil
Avengers 4 will likely appeal at LEAST as big as 3 - So let's call it $2 Bil. Quite likely more.


Lion King comparable? Beauty & the Beast did $1.26 Bil (#14 all-time) - the best of the revivals. Jungle Book did < $1 Bil, Alice in Wonderland about $1 Bil taking advantage of the Avatar wave. After that we drop to Maleficent at $780 million.
I think the Lion King is in that higher range - probably at the high end similar to B&tB, but if we give it a generous $1.3 Bil, that still brings it up $700 million short of the Avengers movie.  Episode 9 is the bigger threat - but realistically I think that Avengers still wins. 

Oh - and we should point out with the release of the trailer, they've moved the release date up to April 26th. I think most other releases were expecting this - they did the same last year with Infinity War - but could lead to some shuffling of releases in April. (Already no major release on 4/26 and 4/19 so likely already anticipated.) 

With the release of this trailer can we finally say any spoiler concerns for Infinity War are officially at an end? The trailer spells out exactly what happened if anyone didn't see it.


----------



## siren0119

rteetz said:


> Bob needs his bonuses.



Yep cause now he actually has to work for them ROFL


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> Bob needs his bonuses.


If he earns them by improving shareholder returns I'm all for it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Toy Manufacturers in China Among Those Accused of "Nightmare" Working Conditions


----------



## SG131

Any word yet on anticipated return date for the dragon from the parade? Here until the 13th so fingers crossed, but I know it’s a long shot!


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> Any word yet on anticipated return date for the dragon from the parade? Here until the 13th so fingers crossed, but I know it’s a long shot!


Nothing yet but it should be soon.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> i didn't mind as much because it was him questioning the path he was going down and the whole: No, it isn't complete what my Grandfather started its "let the past die" and do things differently going forward.  It's not the Empire's way it's a new way.  So the logic was there



Agree to disagree. They are in damage control IMO.

No matter how its sliced, RJ and TLD (through Snoke) claimed he (Kylo) looked ridiculous with that thing on.

Then they had him smash it to pieces, and finished (went forward) the movie without it.

They absolutely realise he had much more of a villian look with it, and are scrambling to explain a way to bring it back.



TheMaxRebo said:


> But maybe he evolves now and it isn't "let the past die" it's "*learn from the past *- *take what works and leverage it,* but don't be beholden to it" (which I think is what Rey will learn too in regards to the Jedi order) - so he has a mask now he uses when it makes sense, but he is also ok removing it at times



Now that I can agree with, esp thinking Lucas/Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Agree to disagree. They are in damage control IMO.
> 
> No matter how its sliced, RJ and TLD (through Snoke) claimed he (Kylo) looked ridiculous with that thing on.
> 
> Then they had him smash it to pieces, and finished (went forward) the movie without it.
> 
> They absolutely realise he had much more of a villian look with it, and are scrambling to explain a way to bring it back.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I can agree with, esp thinking Lucas/Disney.




yeah, and just to be clear, I get your point, particularly in regards to what Snoke said (though it could be argued he was just trying to belittle Keylo/put him in his place) - more the story arc he was on or at least what he was telling himself I see as making some sense.

(but the larger angle is that if you have to do this much mental gymnastics to have it make sense it probably wasn't the best storytelling)


----------



## SG131

rteetz said:


> Nothing yet but it should be soon.


My last couple days are on the dark side but I will gladly pass on that and fight the crowds for the dragon, it’s the best part of the parade!


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, and just to be clear, I get your point, particularly in regards to what Snoke said (though it could be argued he was just trying to belittle Keylo/put him in his place) - more the story arc he was on or at least what he was telling himself I see as making some sense.
> 
> (but the larger angle is that if you have to do this much mental gymnastics to have it make sense it probably wasn't the best storytelling)




Not gonna lie-I like him way better with the helmet option. Whoever designed it must have smashed the nearest breakable object, and kicked the dog when they found out.

Just hoping it's not completely stupidly obvious when/if they bring the helmet back.

I actually like/hope they are fixing this mess.

Next on deck Luke, Leia, Lineage and Light Saber (let me guess-more glue).

H Mention to Snoke, Knights of Ren and Phasma.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney is expecting a busy day Dec. 15th as a second Festival of the Fantasy was added
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...festival-of-fantasy-parade-on-december-15.htm


Adding a second DAYTIME parade during a busy day feels like it would make things worse (as the route is blocked off and people crowd up the sidewalks)

Maybe they should .. I don't know .. add a NIGHTTIME parade . lol.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Adding a second DAYTIME parade during a busy day feels like it would make things worse (as the route is blocked off and people crowd up the sidewalks)
> 
> Maybe they should .. I don't know .. add a NIGHTTIME parade . lol.


No it spreads out crowds and gives people more opportunity to see the parade. Disney does double parades all the time around Christmas.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> No it spreads out crowds and gives people more opportunity to see the parade. Disney does double parades all the time around Christmas.


I guess I can see that. If tons of people are seeing the parade .. it should be less crowded (relatively) in Fantasyland and Tomorrowland and Adventureland. 

My last time at the MK we totally missed the parade somehow (wasn't used to the new-ish time) -- it is easy to not even know it is going on!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Joey Fatone now narrating Christmas Eve and Day for Candlelight Processional

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ne-up-for-christmas-eve-and-christmas-day.htm


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Inspirational Purdue University Super Fan Tyler Trent Accepts 2018 Disney Spirit Award


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s Fairy Tale Weddings: Holiday Magic Returns Saturday, December 8


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland cracking down on eBay shoppers?

https://www.ocregister.com/2018/12/...ET0HuRCTsuU9XUtCAUEnGxkvJbg2HTiFQNsMHGg_3GkEI


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Universal surveying APs about their fandom regarding Harry Potter and Star Wars 

https://twitter.com/schmoofy/status/1071142039931244544?s=21


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland cracking down on eBay shoppers?
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2018/12/...ET0HuRCTsuU9XUtCAUEnGxkvJbg2HTiFQNsMHGg_3GkEI


I sure hope they do.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I sure hope they do.


I kind of hope this goes out to WDW too. Now I will say Disney doesn’t help themselves when they set no limits or limits of 10. Set a limit of 2 maybe 5 max.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I kind of hope this goes out to WDW too. Now I will say Disney doesn’t help themselves when they set no limits or limits of 10. Set a limit of 2 maybe 5 max.


Absolutely. Although Disney still gets their money either way, so who knows if they will ever change their policies (or create a policy) on limiting some items.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New head of Hong Kong Disneyland 

http://www.inparkmagazine.com/stephanie-young-named-new-head-of-hong-kong-disneyland-resort/


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I kind of hope this goes out to WDW too. Now I will say Disney doesn’t help themselves when they set no limits or limits of 10. Set a limit of 2 maybe 5 max.



A limit of 1 is all they need.  If the purpose is to let more enjoy something don't let anybody buy multiple. And it's not like limiting the number someone can buy is going to keep the limited edition stuff from selling out.  If they choose to sell that 1, then that's their choice.  They could easily tie the purchase to a park ticket/ Magicband to enforce it.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> A limit of 1 is all they need.  If the purpose is to let more enjoy something don't let anybody buy multiple. And it's not like limiting the number someone can buy is going to keep the limited edition stuff from selling out.  If they choose to sell that 1, then that's their choice.  They could easily tie the purchase to a park ticket/ Magicband to enforce it.


That’s never going to happen. I have friends pick me up items all the time too so I wouldn’t want it to happen.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> That’s never going to happen. I have friends pick me up items all the time too so I wouldn’t want it to happen.


I mean I do that too and buy gifts for others quite often.  But if they actually want to cut into the scalping they have to limit it far enough to where it's not worth the trouble for resale, so 2 would be effective as well.  If they can buy and sell multiple, it's easier to make a profit quicker.


----------



## Sweettears

tlmadden73 said:


> I guess I can see that. If tons of people are seeing the parade .. it should be less crowded (relatively) in Fantasyland and Tomorrowland and Adventureland.
> 
> My last time at the MK we totally missed the parade somehow (wasn't used to the new-ish time) -- it is easy to not even know it is going on!


3:00


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/1...y-and-the-beast-ride-scenes-and-animatronics/
> 
> WOW....


This is incredible. It makes me wonder about the dynamics behind the decisions on what to add to which park.  Do they add something like this to a park that needs a boost in attendance? On the other hand is WDW drawing enough that they don’t feel like they need to bother or extend their reach?  Other than 7DMT I can’t think of any new experience introduced in WDW. And even so it seems 7DMT was designed because they had to do something.


----------



## disneygirlsng

Sweettears said:


> 3:00


Except during party season, when the 3:00 parade isn't at 3 lol


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> This is incredible. It makes me wonder about the dynamics behind the decisions on what to add to which park.  Do they add something like this to a park that needs a boost in attendance? On the other hand is WDW drawing enough that they don’t feel like they need to bother or extend their reach?  Other than 7DMT I can’t think of any new experience introduced in WDW. And even so it seems 7DMT was designed because they had to do something.


Tokyo needs expansion for growth. Their attendance has been sort of stagnant. Their 35th celebration will help this year and in 2020 Tokyo is hosting the Olympics. OLC is always looking to up the game and stay fresh as well. DisneySea is getting a major expansion as well.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Tokyo needs expansion for growth. Their attendance has been sort of stagnant. Their 35th celebration will help this year and in 2020 Tokyo is hosting the Olympics. OLC is always looking to up the game and stay fresh as well. DisneySea is getting a major expansion as well.


Makes sense plus they probably think that they don’t need to do much domestically since so many people visit on a regular basis. Still I can’t help but be jealous.


----------



## rteetz

From Disneyland 

https://twitter.com/disneyparks/status/1071225868842921984?s=21


----------



## Sweettears

Looks awesome. With this and Pandora I’m hoping it starts a trend on how they approach additions to wdw parks. I recently experienced TSL and despite all of the negative vibes thought it was quite immersive. Granted I wasn’t there for long but definitely got the feeling of having been shrunken down to toy level.


----------



## Sweettears

Where is the crew tonight rteetz? Seems like me and you. I’m bored enough to be rewatching the Bears loss to NY. And while no one else is watching or paying attention. What’s your take in the McCarthy firing


----------



## skier_pete

The Pho said:


> A limit of 1 is all they need.  If the purpose is to let more enjoy something don't let anybody buy multiple. And it's not like limiting the number someone can buy is going to keep the limited edition stuff from selling out.  If they choose to sell that 1, then that's their choice.  They could easily tie the purchase to a park ticket/ Magicband to enforce it.



I would agree on a limit of two. Sometimes you do pick something up for a friend. Anyone buying 3 or more is more than likely buying it to sell. Those few people buying a pile for their friends better just bring along an extra person. (And yes, I've had people buy things for me.)


----------



## Sweettears

I agree. But I also it must appear pretty obvious when someone is hoarding for resale. There has to be a number between 1 and X where they can place a reasonable limit.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Where is the crew tonight rteetz? Seems like me and you. I’m bored enough to be rewatching the Bears loss to NY. And while no one else is watching or paying attention. What’s your take in the McCarthy firing


I could write a book on that


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I could write a book on that


As someone who isn’t a packers fan but loves watching Rodgers play it was needed to say the least


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> As someone who isn’t a packers fan but loves watching Rodgers play it was needed to say the least


Well... again I could write a book


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Well... again I could write a book


I could write a book about the Bears covering the last 5 year’s or so but no one would want to read including myself


----------



## SG131

disneygirlsng said:


> Except during party season, when the 3:00 parade isn't at 3 lol


Which of course is now approaching half the year!


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> http://www.mouseinfo.com/new/2018/1...y-and-the-beast-ride-scenes-and-animatronics/
> 
> WOW....



I'm a little behind on reading the thread...
This looks amazing! Now I'm going to have to go figure out a way to go to Disneyland Tokyo! I have a friend who's been to all the Disney themeparks and Tokyo is his favorite.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> Which of course is now approaching half the year!



It will be a momentous day when it changes to being “the 2 o’clock parade will be at 3 o’clock for a limited time while there is no holiday party”


----------



## saskdw

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Only question is which will make more for Disney next year:
> 
> Lion King or avengers 4.


 
Not even close. Avengers Endgame in a landslide.


----------



## SG131

Question to anyone who’s ridden star tours lately. It seems like the end of the ride was landing in galaxy’s edge. Is that the intention? It makes for a good tie in, maybe there’s hope for keeping the ride!


----------



## BigRed98

SG131 said:


> Question to anyone who’s ridden star tours lately. It seems like the end of the ride was landing in galaxy’s edge. Is that the intention? It makes for a good tie in, maybe there’s hope for keeping the ride!



Star Tours will stay the same when Galaxy Edge opens to help with the crowds but then after about a year of SWGE opening, it will change to a different IP.


----------



## SG131

BigRed98 said:


> Star Tours will stay the same when Galaxy Edge opens to help with the crowds but then after about a year of SWGE opening, it will change to a different IP.


They may need help with crowds for more than a year!!!


----------



## rteetz

SG131 said:


> Question to anyone who’s ridden star tours lately. It seems like the end of the ride was landing in galaxy’s edge. Is that the intention? It makes for a good tie in, maybe there’s hope for keeping the ride!


Thats the Last Jedi/Batuu sequence they added after TLJ. The ride will stay for a bit after opening but should eventually go away.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Typhoon Lagoon Water Park Will be Closed Dec. 10-11 Due to Weather


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> Question to anyone who’s ridden star tours lately. It seems like the end of the ride was landing in galaxy’s edge. Is that the intention? It makes for a good tie in, maybe there’s hope for keeping the ride!



I know when we were there in August we rode it a few times and like 1/2 the time it was scenes form the first 6 movies and then the other 1/2 was the Jakku/Crait/Galaxy's Edge sequence - with C-3PO saying "I fell our adventure is just beginning" and yeah, I think it is to promote the land and get people excited and a way to show how this "made up planet" fits into the Star War's Universe/Cannon


----------



## danikoski

Cinderumbrella said:


> Today is our 180 days for an early June trip. After a whole lot of glitches in both the app and several browsers, I successfully booked all my dining EXCEPT LTT. I’m not seeing any availability for any meals there from 6/1/19 and beyond. Is there a refurb coming?



Hey, we will be there the first week of June too. Got all of the times for dining except Prime Time...ended up later than I wanted, which I thought was odd. Have a group of 7, so maybe that's the issue. I never did get the app to work right, and the website I had to keep logging in and logging out. It was a bit annoying...not looking forward to doing FP.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know when we were there in August we rode it a few times and like 1/2 the time it was scenes form the first 6 movies and then the other 1/2 was the Jakku/Crait/Galaxy's Edge sequence - with C-3PO saying "I fell our adventure is just beginning" and yeah, I think it is to promote the land and get people excited and a way to show how this "made up planet" fits into the Star War's Universe/Cannon


I don’t think a lot of people quite realized what they were talking about. It’s rather subtle, but I liked the sequence. Even I was like wait was that what I thought it was.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Begins Construction on New College Program Housing Community


----------



## Lee Matthews

Is this new housing so they can hire even more collage program staff or give them better accommodation than the current slums they have to endure?


----------



## rteetz

Lee Matthews said:


> Is this new housing so they can hire even more collage program staff or give them better accommodation than the current slums they have to endure?


Probably so they can hire more.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New 2019 themed magicband out

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/year-2019-themed-limited-release-magicband-now-available/


----------



## Fauntleroy Duck

A Sister Act remake is now in the works for Disney+.  

A Chronicles of Prydain live action series is in the works for Disney+.


----------



## writerguyfl

The Pho said:


> A limit of 1 is all they need.  If the purpose is to let more enjoy something don't let anybody buy multiple. And it's not like limiting the number someone can buy is going to keep the limited edition stuff from selling out.  If they choose to sell that 1, then that's their choice.  They could easily tie the purchase to a park ticket/ Magicband to enforce it.



A limit of one per person will invariably lead to Cast Members having to tell guests variations of this every day: "I understand that you have four grandchildren.  Unfortunately, I'm only allowed to sell you one of each item."


----------



## writerguyfl

Lee Matthews said:


> Is this new housing so they can hire even more collage program staff or give them better accommodation than the current slums they have to endure?



It may depend upon the value of the land where the other four complexes sit.  If Disney can sell those locations for a profit, it makes a lot of sense to consolidate all the Cast Members into one mega-complex.  Plus, having one location makes busing Cast Member to/from work each day a lot easier.

But, *rteetz* might be correct in stating that may simply be enlarging the College Program (and possibly International program, too).


----------



## The Pho

writerguyfl said:


> A limit of one per person will invariably lead to Cast Members having to tell guests variations of this every day: "I understand that you have four grandchildren.  Unfortunately, I'm only allowed to sell you one of each item."


They'll get that argument whatever a limit would be set to.  If they want to stop the resellers, the only way to do it effectively is to limit the amounts able to be purchased to below the point where an easy profit is made, and by limiting they'll also cause some legitimate buyers some problems.  All this current change will do ultimately is make resellers change how they sell the items.  They'll just keep their own names away from it and get around this policy completely.  Whether they really want to do something is up to them.


----------



## The Pho

Fauntleroy Duck said:


> A Chronicles of Prydain live action series is in the works for Disney+.



Now that would be interesting to see.  Black Cauldron has a lot of potential for a series.  And with HBO launching multiple Game of Thrones spinoffs, Amazon launching Lord of the Rings, and Netflix launching The Witcher, a high fantasy competitor on Disney+ could be a big draw.  I know that Disney obtained the rights back for a Black Cauldron remake 2 years ago, but as far as I know, there's been no word of progress.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OOoooh Chronicles of Prydain. Kind of shocked it took this long considering what a popular commodity books are to turn into movies/tv.

I loved those books. I hope it's good.


----------



## rteetz

End Game broke the 24 hour trailer view record. 289 million views in 24 hours passing Infinity War with 236.


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> OOoooh Chronicles of Prydain. Kind of shocked it took this long considering what a popular commodity books are to turn into movies/tv.
> 
> I loved those books. I hope it's good.


I imagine that it's been held back by the reputation of almost killing Disney animation.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Pho said:


> I imagine that it's been held back by the reputation of almost killing Disney animation.



Eh I just meant making a TV series/movie out of it. I'm referring to the books, not the Black Cauldron cartoon. 

I believe the books are pretty popular, so I just wondered if it would get a shot since networks and movie distributors seem to be going crazy lately for book adaptations.


----------



## The Pho

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Eh I just meant making a TV series/movie out of it. I'm referring to the books, not the Black Cauldron cartoon.
> 
> I believe the books are pretty popular, so I just wondered if it would get a shot since networks and movie distributors seem to be going crazy lately for book adaptations.



I just meant that Studios have probably been reluctant to try again on a property that did famously poor, regardless of the source's quality.  And with lots of other options available, I'm not surprised nobody has jumped on it.  But I am hoping that Disney is indeed working on this, and I think a live action series is the best option to go with.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Pho said:


> I just meant that Studios have probably been reluctant to try again on a property that did famously poor, regardless of the source's quality.  And with lots of other options available, I'm not surprised nobody has jumped on it.  But I am hoping that Disney is indeed working on this, and I think a live action series is the best option to go with.



Yeah I see what you're saying.

It's been a while though, so I'm glad it's getting another chance. 

I bet Hen Wen will be adorable. I think Gurgi will be hard to do in live action without making him terrifying or creepy.


----------



## Lee Matthews

rteetz said:


> Probably so they can hire more.



That's sad. Don't get me wrong th collage and international programs are great and when I did my international program, it's been life changing for me but they can't be relying on these temp workers


----------



## Keels

Lee Matthews said:


> That's sad. Don't get me wrong th collage and international programs are great and when I did my international program, it's been life changing for me but they can't be relying on these temp workers



Where are they supposed to get workers from? The working class in Orlando and surrounding areas cannot meet the needs for Disney when they refuse to pay more than minimum wage. 

You can’t live alone on a Disney wage for the jobs that Disney needs filled. You need 2-3 roommates to make it work, even in the cheapest apartment areas.

You certainly can’t own a home or raise a family as the primary wage-earner on an hourly job at Disney.

Where do you expect them to turn? They haven’t raised wages to get people to work for them and have proven they won’t until now the market is nil. So, temp employees it is.

Anyone who spends a remote amount of time in Orlando and away from the parks would easily understand this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Keels said:


> Where are they supposed to get workers from? The working class in Orlando and surrounding areas cannot meet the needs for Disney when they refuse to pay more than minimum wage.
> 
> You can’t live alone on a Disney wage for the jobs that Disney needs filled. You need 2-3 roommates to make it work, even in the cheapest apartment areas.
> 
> You certainly can’t own a home or raise a family as the primary wage-earner on an hourly job at Disney.
> 
> Where do you expect them to turn? They haven’t raised wages to get people to work for them and have proven they won’t until now the market is nil. So, temp employees it is.
> 
> Anyone who spends a remote amount of time in Orlando and away from the parks would easily understand this.



Well, the obvious answer is to raise rages so that people would be willing to move to the area if they thought they could support a family

I do like they have announced the program for helping support CMs get higher education - more things like that to make it more of a life long career


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, the obvious answer is to raise rages so that people would be willing to move to the area if they thought they could support a family
> 
> I do like they have announced the program for helping support CMs get higher education - more things like that to make it more of a life long career



I did single out Disney because it was the program that was mentioned, but it’s the same for all theme parks and resorts and even major hotel.

I grew up here in Orlando, and I still spend months at a time here every year and it really bugs me when people complain about workforce or CP or things like that.

Orlando is sprawled, but total residency isn’t that big. When people complain about workers and where they come from ... where do you EXPECT them to come from? The city and surrounding areas also need people to work at non-tourist locations - and the higher-quality people now prefer to.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Buzz Lightyear Ear Headband at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3 Announced Exclusively for Nintendo Switch


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> No it spreads out crowds and gives people more opportunity to see the parade. Disney does double parades all the time around Christmas.



Agree. Keeps people out of lines and gives a two viewing options.


----------



## Q-man

Lee Matthews said:


> Is this new housing so they can hire even more collage program staff or give them better accommodation than *the current slums they have to endure?*



Vista Lay is legendary to generations of CP CMs.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Just to quickly comment on the Tokyo expansion stuff (I know it was a few pages back, sorry). It looks absolutely incredible!! I’m sure they’ll do a great job. I’m here at the Tokyo Disney Resort now and am impressed at how well executed almost everything is and I’m sure this will be no different. The only bummer is that the current construction zone is pretttttty ugly!

Also - snagged one of the Steamboat Willie popcorn buckets! Jazzed about that


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3 Announced Exclusively for Nintendo Switch



Hmmm. Santa’s getting my kids switch  for Christmas. Maybe he’ll get this for me...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Just to quickly comment on the Tokyo expansion stuff (I know it was a few pages back, sorry). It looks absolutely incredible!! I’m sure they’ll do a great job. I’m here at the Tokyo Disney Resort now and am impressed at how well executed almost everything is and I’m sure this will be no different. The only bummer is that the current construction zone is pretttttty ugly!
> 
> Also - snagged one of the Steamboat Willie popcorn buckets! Jazzed about that



You doing a trip report?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New details on the upcoming Marvel expansions around the globe

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ound-the-world/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1129180014A


----------



## mikepizzo

Landed 2am this morning from a weekend trip to Walt Disney World.  EPCOT on Saturday was much busier than we were expecting.  Imagination was up to a 40 (maybe 50) minute wait time.  Interestingly enough they weren't loading rows two rows (either 4 and 5, or 5 and 6, I can't remember).  At least 4 ride vehicles in front of us (and then ours) did not have anyone sitting in two of the rows.  Seemed pretty inefficient.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Dooney and Bourke Passport Magicband

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...passport-dooney-bourke-band-available-online/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Three new open edition Magicbands

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...leased-including-flynn-rider-goofy-and-pluto/


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You doing a trip report?



I’ve ever done one, though maybe this could be a good first! I’ll look into it and get back to you


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3 Announced Exclusively for Nintendo Switch


Big fan of the first two iterations of this series, along with X-Men Legends, and this is loooooong overdue.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Dooney and Bourke Passport Magicband
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...passport-dooney-bourke-band-available-online/



Disney is always trying to seperate me from my money.  I swear I have the white one, now I guess I need the blue one?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dec. 16th Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party is sold out

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...ckeys-very-merry-christmas-party-sold-out.htm


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland Update 

https://micechat.com/212115-disneyland-update-holiday-surprises/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> I’ve ever done one, though maybe this could be a good first! I’ll look into it and get back to you



It can be as little or big as you want it to be.

I used to write them all the time (I had a job where I could finish my work in half the work day then I wrote the trip reports there haha).

But I am glad I have the ones I do, let's me look back and remember if nothing else.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Armageddon will close at Walt Disney Studios Park in April 2019 to make way for Marvel


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Sister Act film coming to Disney+

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/sister-ac...disney-whoopi-goldbergs-involvement-in-doubt/


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New details on the upcoming Marvel expansions around the globe
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ound-the-world/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1129180014A





> In Disney California Adventure park, guests have been helping the Guardians escape the Collector’s Fortress in Guardians of the Galaxy — Mission: BREAKOUT! And soon, in both Disney California Adventure park and Disneyland Paris, guests will encounter the heroes in new and exciting ways, from the mystic arts of Doctor Strange to the gravity-defying feats of Spider-Man. Guests will also experience the latest in Pym Technology with Ant-Man and Wasp and be wowed as Iron Man, Captain Marvel, Black Panther, Captain America and more leap into action on a moment’s notice.



So this is extremely confusing because they pile the additions in DCA and DLP into a single quote. We know Spider-Man ride is coming to DCA - but I am not sure what this tells us about another ride.  Be interested to see what this becomes.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> So this is extremely confusing because they pile the additions in DCA and DLP into a single quote. We know Spider-Man ride is coming to DCA - but I am not sure what this tells us about another ride.  Be interested to see what this becomes.


Yeah it’s a weird vague article.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Reserve Festival of the Arts workshops today 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...perience-today/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1129180018A


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> So this is extremely confusing because they pile the additions in DCA and DLP into a single quote. We know Spider-Man ride is coming to DCA - but I am not sure what this tells us about another ride.  Be interested to see what this becomes.





rteetz said:


> Yeah it’s a weird vague article.



Agreed. I read the article and was very excited at the start and then was like...

Did something just happen?

Did I miss it?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The Art of Disney Animation at Walt Disney Studios Paris will close in January 

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1072162522743103489?s=21


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://tdrexplorer.com/universal-studio-japan-sing-on-tour/#more-39297

Sing, a show based on the movie, is coming to universal Japan.

Wonder if that's what our universal will use to fill the old Terminator show building.


----------



## Gusey

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Agreed. I read the article and was very excited at the start and then was like...
> 
> Did something just happen?
> 
> Did I miss it?



So from the concept art, now officially released , we know Spiderman is going to DCA. We also know Rockin' Rollercoaster at DLP will be Ironman/Avengers themed.
That leaves Dr. Strange and Antman with no known location at those two parks as the article says they will have a role in those parks? With Armageddon closing also for a Spiderman attraction according to the other concept art released which is DLP, Ant man is apparently replacing the restaurant in the Studios Park


----------



## rteetz

Gusey said:


> So from the concept art, now officially released , we know Spiderman is going to DCA. We also know Rockin' Rollercoaster at DLP will be Ironman/Avengers themed.
> That leaves Dr. Strange and Antman with no known location at those two parks as the article says they will have a role in those parks? With Armageddon closing that leaves one of those IPs to go there and probably the other one a DCA and the rumour is Antman Micro-Brewery at DCA so Dr Strange at DLP?? Just a theory but at least the article is confirming the Marvel IPs being used.


We already knew Spider-Man was gonna have an attraction at DCA and that RnRc would become Iron Man.


----------



## Q-man

mikepizzo said:


> Landed 2am this morning from a weekend trip to Walt Disney World.  EPCOT on Saturday was much busier than we were expecting.  Imagination was up to a 40 (maybe 50) minute wait time.  Interestingly enough they weren't loading rows two rows (either 4 and 5, or 5 and 6, I can't remember).  At least 4 ride vehicles in front of us (and then ours) did not have anyone sitting in two of the rows.  Seemed pretty inefficient.



Pop Warner Football championship week is always a busy time that gets worse in latter part of the week as most teams have been knocked out.






 http://www.popwarner.com/Default.aspx?tabid=1948945


----------



## skier_pete

Gusey said:


> So from the concept art, now officially released , we know Spiderman is going to DCA. We also know Rockin' Rollercoaster at DLP will be Ironman/Avengers themed.
> That leaves Dr. Strange and Antman with no known location at those two parks as the article says they will have a role in those parks? With Armageddon closing also for a Spiderman attraction according to the other concept art released which is DLP, Ant man is apparently replacing the restaurant in the Studios Park



It's not been confirmed - but they also mention Captain America in that article. I can't imagine a Captain America ride in France - so I think it's more likely the rumored Captain America coaster in DCA.


----------



## SG131

According to the keys to the kingdom guide, she said early next year for the dragons return to the parade. Guess I will miss it this trip.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dec. 16th Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party is sold out
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...ckeys-very-merry-christmas-party-sold-out.htm



Darn!  That's when I'm going.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's 'Mary Poppins Returns,' 'Black Panther,' and More Nominated for Critics' Choice Awards


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney's 'Mary Poppins Returns,' 'Black Panther,' and More Nominated for Critics' Choice Awards




Sorry, I can't believe Black Panther and Mary Poppins are nominated for best films, but Avengers and Hereditary aren't.

Black Panther is loaded with cultural significance and it's important that it was made,  but the actual movie itself, in my sure to be unpopular opinion, is not as good as The Avengers: Infinity War. I would put it behind GoTG (both) or Thor Ragnarok for entertainment value.  Sorry!  Not that I begrudge it a win, just think there are better movies.

I haven't seen Mary Poppins, but I just doubt it's really a best picture.

Hereditary (non-Disney) - that was an amazing movie. Thank god Toni Collette got a best actress nom out of it.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I haven't seen Mary Poppins, but I just doubt it's really a best picture.


Some have said it deserves to be up there for it. 

I don't put much into best picture types. In terms of the Academy best pictures I haven't seen many of them in recent years. Something like Shape of Water just doesn't have any interest to me.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Some have said it deserves to be up there for it.
> 
> I don't put much into best picture types. In terms of the Academy best pictures I haven't seen many of them in recent years. Something like Shape of Water just doesn't have any interest to me.



Agreed.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Farro said:


> Hereditary (non-Disney) - that was an amazing movie. Thank god Toni Collette got a best actress nom out of it.


I enjoy psychological movies but Hereditary was not very good IMO. There were some plot points I thought were good but then it would lose major points for others and eww the ending was just gross IMO. Toni Collette is a good actress I agree with you there. 

FWIW I really disliked The Babadook so I'm going to say my taste in psychological thrillers might be more limited.


----------



## jlundeen

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disneyland cracking down on eBay shoppers?
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2018/12/...ET0HuRCTsuU9XUtCAUEnGxkvJbg2HTiFQNsMHGg_3GkEI


Can't read this unless I subscribe...  could you copy paste?  Thanks...

EDITED:  Never mind, I got the gist...  I didn't realize how far behind I was!!!


----------



## rteetz

jlundeen said:


> Can't read this unless I subscribe...  could you copy paste?  Thanks...


There are several stories on this now. They are revoking APs of those they deem are eBay/personal shoppers at Disneyland.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney Studios Passes $7 Billion in Global Box Office for 2018

What is the 2019 number going to be?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It can be as little or big as you want it to be.
> 
> I used to write them all the time (I had a job where I could finish my work in half the work day then I wrote the trip reports there haha).
> 
> But I am glad I have the ones I do, let's me look back and remember if nothing else.



We always buy a pin for each day of our trip - something that somehow represents that day (an attraction, character, something that has the emotion of the day, etc.). Then I write what we did that day on an index card and pin the index card in our pin binders! So really I can just type those up and boom - trip report!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PCH Grill at Paradise Pier Hotel to Host Incredible New Year's Eve Party


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney Studios Passes $7 Billion in Global Box Office for 2018
> 
> What is the 2019 number going to be?



Still not enough to pay for new monorails

(Yeah, yeah I know they are separate areas ... doesn’t mean I can’t vent about it)


----------



## saskdw

Farro said:


> Sorry, I can't believe Black Panther and Mary Poppins are nominated for best films, but Avengers and Hereditary aren't.
> 
> Black Panther is loaded with cultural significance and it's important that it was made,  but the actual movie itself, in my sure to be unpopular opinion, is not as good as The Avengers: Infinity War. I would put it behind GoTG (both) or Thor Ragnarok for entertainment value.  Sorry!  Not that I begrudge it a win, just think there are better movies.
> 
> I haven't seen Mary Poppins, but I just doubt it's really a best picture.
> 
> Hereditary (non-Disney) - that was an amazing movie. Thank god Toni Collette got a best actress nom out of it.



I agree. Avengers: Infinity War is the greatest cinematic achievement of all time IMO. Black Panther is an excellent movie, but AIW is on a completely different level. It's on an island by itself 10 years in the making.


----------



## WiredForFlight

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Walt Disney Studios Passes $7 Billion in Global Box Office for 2018
> 
> What is the 2019 number going to be?



With so many huge movies... Eleventy Billion Dollars


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Still not enough to pay for new monorails
> 
> (Yeah, yeah I know they are separate areas ... doesn’t mean I can’t vent about it)



Did we ever figure out if it was true that Seimen's was going to pay for new monorails if they got their name on them?

Because if so...no sympathy for Disney, they should have taken that deal.

Not like it would be the first time a sponsor's name was on something in a park.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://tdrexplorer.com/universal-studio-japan-sing-on-tour/#more-39297
> 
> Sing, a show based on the movie, is coming to universal Japan.
> 
> Wonder if that's what our universal will use to fill the old Terminator show building.



The rumor is that T2 3D will be replaced by a Treadstone/Jason Bourne stunt show. It sounds kind of lame though.



rteetz said:


> Some have said it deserves to be up there for it.
> 
> I don't put much into best picture types. In terms of the Academy best pictures I haven't seen many of them in recent years. Something like Shape of Water just doesn't have any interest to me.



Shape of Water totally deserved best picture. It was amazing! It was beautiful, sad, scary, and intriguing all at the same time. It had everything, great acting, excellent story, amazing special effects, and really beautiful cinematography. I was totally blown away, unexpectedly.


----------



## Farro

soniam said:


> The rumor is that T2 3D will be replaced by a Treadstone/Jason Bourne stunt show. It sounds kind of lame though.
> 
> 
> 
> Shape of Water totally deserved best picture. It was amazing! It was beautiful, sad, scary, and intriguing all at the same time. It had everything, great acting, excellent story, amazing special effects, and really beautiful cinematography. I was totally blown away, unexpectedly.



Do you know I wanted to love Shape of Water? I just didn't like it as much as I thought I would and that made me sad.  Very beautiful though.

Do you know what I just happened to watch out of boredom and was blown away by? Paddington!!! Then I watched Paddington 2 and it was just as good, I was shocked! I mean, really really good!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

soniam said:


> The rumor is that T2 3D will be replaced by a Treadstone/Jason Bourne stunt show. It sounds kind of lame though.


Hmm I hadn't heard that. A stunt show? Sindbad closed down would seem a bit strange to add a new attraction as a stunt show but I guess stranger things have happened.


----------



## soniam

Farro said:


> Do you know I wanted to love Shape of Water? I just didn't like it as much as I thought I would and that made me sad.  Very beautiful though.
> 
> Do you know what I just happened to watch out of boredom and was blown away by? Paddington!!! Then I watched Paddington 2 and it was just as good, I was shocked! I mean, really really good!



Both Paddingtons were cute.



Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Hmm I hadn't heard that. A stunt show? Sindbad closed down would seem a bit strange to add a new attraction as a stunt show but I guess stranger things have happened.



I don't think it's quite the same thing as Sindbad. I think it's more like T2 3D was. Universal referred to it as a stunt show, especially with the motorcycle. It will be indoors.

EDIT: Also, it's in a different park. Sindbad was in IOA, and T2 3D was at the Studios. Sindbad is right next to Hogsmeade, so will probably get absorbed into the Wizarding World.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

soniam said:


> I don't think it's quite the same thing as Sindbad. I think it's more like T2 3D was. Universal referred to it as a stunt show, especially with the motorcycle. It will be indoors.


Ahh ok. I'm kinda hoping for something more of a new attraction but I guess we'll see eventually. I'd agree with you on the lame comment especially if they are just swapping out IPs but keeping the base idea the same.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> Shape of Water totally deserved best picture. It was amazing! It was beautiful, sad, scary, and intriguing all at the same time. It had everything, great acting, excellent story, amazing special effects, and really beautiful cinematography. I was totally blown away, unexpectedly.


Not saying it didn't. It just wasn't a film for me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Hmm I hadn't heard that. A stunt show? Sindbad closed down would seem a bit strange to add a new attraction as a stunt show but I guess* stranger things have happened.*



Oh yeah, at Universal Strange Things definitely happened, especially at Halloween Horror Nights


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh yeah, at Universal Strange Things definitely happened, especially at Halloween Horror Nights


Well played


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Report of a huge line for the monorail at Contemporary this evening around 7:30.  According to this tweet they were not allowing people to board at Contemporary despite the monorails having plenty of space...strange situation. 

https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1072289059685441537?s=20


----------



## rteetz

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Report of a huge line for the monorail at Contemporary this evening around 7:30.  According to this tweet they were not allowing people to board at Contemporary despite the monorails having plenty of space...strange situation.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1072289059685441537?s=20


Sounds like it was a management order as the CMs didn’t like it as much as the guests. Maybe they are trying to limit space to prevent further concerning situations.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Armageddon will close at Walt Disney Studios Park in April 2019 to make way for Marvel


Have we seen a date for closing rock ‘n roller coaster (in DLP) yet? Crossing my fingers it’s after our July visit. My littlest deemed it her favorite coaster in WDW and being west coasters, I don’t see us getting back to WDW in the near or even not so near future.


----------



## rteetz

closetmickey said:


> Have we seen a date for closing rock ‘n roller coaster (in DLP) yet? Crossing my fingers it’s after our July visit. My littlest deemed it her favorite coaster in WDW and being west coasters, I don’t see us getting back to WDW in the near or even not so near future.


I believe they said Q3 of 2019 but no specific date yet.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> I believe they said Q3 of 2019 but no specific date yet.


That’s going to be cutting it close!


----------



## osully

I’m hoping they re-theme RNRC @ WDW to Marvel... 

Just keep the TOT sacred  especially with the new Jordan Peele TZ coming out soon!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Farro said:


> Do you know I wanted to love Shape of Water? I just didn't like it as much as I thought I would and that made me sad.  Very beautiful though.
> 
> Do you know what I just happened to watch out of boredom and was blown away by? Paddington!!! Then I watched Paddington 2 and it was just as good, I was shocked! I mean, really really good!



Paddington was surprisingly good. I usually like to watch animated movies at the theater but had no interest in this. Finally watched it on Netflix and really enjoyed it.

Also liked shape of water.


----------



## mikepizzo

Q-man said:


> Pop Warner Football championship week is always a busy time that gets worse in latter part of the week as most teams have been knocked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.popwarner.com/Default.aspx?tabid=1948945



Our first hit was EPCOT on Saturday and the crowd definitely seemed older, but perhaps.  



Farro said:


> Sorry, I can't believe Black Panther and Mary Poppins are nominated for best films, but Avengers and Hereditary aren't.
> 
> Black Panther is loaded with cultural significance and it's important that it was made,  but the actual movie itself, in my sure to be unpopular opinion, is not as good as The Avengers: Infinity War. I would put it behind GoTG (both) or Thor Ragnarok for entertainment value.  Sorry!  Not that I begrudge it a win, just think there are better movies.
> 
> I haven't seen Mary Poppins, but I just doubt it's really a best picture.
> 
> Hereditary (non-Disney) - that was an amazing movie. Thank god Toni Collette got a best actress nom out of it.



Subjective awards are a joke.  Hereditary was just like The VVitch.  Slow and methodical.  Something different.  Kills it in all the festivals.  Then it gets a wide release in theaters and plays next to Incredibles 2 and Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom and people go, 'well that was slow and boring'. Not to say it's a perfect movie, but still.  That's ok though.  Keep letting A24 distribute the good stuff and leave Warner Bros. to distribute the popcorn horror.  There's a market for both.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

osully said:


> I’m hoping they re-theme RNRC @ WDW to Marvel...


I would absolutely hate that.  Blaring rock music is perfect for that coaster.  What in the heck would we SEE at that speed that makes theming it worth it??  And what would we hear -- Marvel-related music?  Ugh.  I know they're doing it in DLP, but I just don't get it.


----------



## skier_pete

Farro said:


> Sorry, I can't believe Black Panther and Mary Poppins are nominated for best films, but Avengers and Hereditary aren't.
> 
> Black Panther is loaded with cultural significance and it's important that it was made,  but the actual movie itself, in my sure to be unpopular opinion, is not as good as The Avengers: Infinity War. I would put it behind GoTG (both) or Thor Ragnarok for entertainment value.  Sorry!  Not that I begrudge it a win, just think there are better movies.
> 
> I haven't seen Mary Poppins, but I just doubt it's really a best picture.
> 
> Hereditary (non-Disney) - that was an amazing movie. Thank god Toni Collette got a best actress nom out of it.



I have to say that having seen Black Panther at home several months after the hype - I would disagree with your assessment - I though Black Panther was excellent. And it has one thing that Avengers:IW doesn't have - it can stand on it's own as a movie. I'm not saying that IW isn't good - but if you were to put it on 10 years from now for someone that hasn't seen any of the previous Marvel movies, it would (a) make little sense and (b) appear to mostly be a punch fest with little character development. 

(And as a general rule - you won't get a lot of support for a comment of "I've haven't seen X but I doubt it's good."  Would you be OK with me saying "I haven't seen Hereditary - but I think you are wrong and it's terrible.")


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osully said:


> I’m hoping they re-theme RNRC @ WDW to Marvel...



i am wondering what that could be that would still fit in with the overall theme of Hollywood Blvd of "old time Hollywood" (though I know it isn't fully that as I've been informed to think of the ToT as not set in that time frame but frozen in it and we are, in "today" visiting it)

and they can't do Captain America, otherwise you could theme it to the First Avenger and do like Big Band music or something

Maybe Dr. Strnage who warps reality or something?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I would absolutely hate that.  Blaring rock music is perfect for that coaster.  What in the heck would we SEE at that speed that makes theming it worth it??  And what would we hear -- Marvel-related music?  Ugh.  I know they're doing it in DLP, but I just don't get it.


A lot of marvel related music is rock...


----------



## Farro

********** said:


> I have to say that having seen Black Panther at home several months after the hype - I would disagree with your assessment - I though Black Panther was excellent. And it has one thing that Avengers:IW doesn't have - it can stand on it's own as a movie. I'm not saying that IW isn't good - but if you were to put it on 10 years from now for someone that hasn't seen any of the previous Marvel movies, it would (a) make little sense and (b) appear to mostly be a punch fest with little character development.
> 
> *(And as a general rule - you won't get a lot of support for a comment of "I've haven't seen X but I doubt it's good."  Would you be OK with me saying "I haven't seen Hereditary - but I think you are wrong and it's terrible.")*



I would say Black Panther was good, not excellent.
I'm okay, I'm not looking for support.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> A lot of marvel related music is rock...


But is any of it good?? Outside of Guardians and others that used existing songs, I'd say nope wrt any original tracks/music.

Something tells me they wouldn't be paying royalties to get good songs in there... that it would be a background track of sorts... original music from the films... am I wrong?


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> But is any of it good?? Outside of Guardians and others that used existing songs, I'd say nope.
> 
> Something tells me they wouldn't be paying royalties to get good songs in there... that it would be a background track of sorts... original music from the films... am I wrong?


Well in Florida they’d only really be able to use guardians related stuffs. 

Iron Man uses AC/DC which I would argue would be a good fit but that can’t be used in Florida.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Well in Florida they’d only really be able to use guardians related stuffs.
> 
> Iron Man uses AC/DC which I would argue would be a good fit but that can’t be used in Florida.


AC/DC would work musically IMO as well, but as you say, off the table.  Do you see Disney somehow using REAL songs from the Guardians soundtrack if they did this in WDW?  I'd assume "original" background track music -- ugh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well in Florida they’d only really be able to use guardians related stuffs.
> 
> Iron Man uses AC/DC which I would argue would be a good fit but that can’t be used in Florida.



Do we know if they can use concepts related to characters if they don't use the actual characters?  Like could they change RnRC to something created by Stark Industries, but never mention Ironman?

Not saying I would want that - just wondering how creative they could get


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> AC/DC would work musically IMO as well, but as you say, off the table.  Do you see Disney somehow using REAL songs from the Guardians soundtrack if they did this in WDW?  I'd assume "original" background track music -- ugh.


I think they’d have too.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do we know if they can use concepts related to characters if they don't use the actual characters?  Like could they change RnRC to something created by Stark Industries, but never mention Ironman?
> 
> Not saying I would want that - just wondering how creative they could get


I’m not really sure on that part. Maybe? It’s probably a slippery slope.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Wine Bar George at Disney Springs Nominated in USA Today's Ten Best New Restaurants


----------



## rteetz

*News*

shopDisney Previews 2019 Disney Wisdom Collection


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Expands Movie Moments Program to Additional Children Hospitals


----------



## skier_pete

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> AC/DC would work musically IMO as well, but as you say, off the table.  Do you see Disney somehow using REAL songs from the Guardians soundtrack if they did this in WDW?  I'd assume "original" background track music -- ugh.



One big complaint I have of Avengers / Marvel is the lack of any particularly memorable orchestral themes. Lots of other movies series have done this over the years, and even more recently - you can hum the Pirates theme, or maybe even Wonder Woman's (not all that hummable, but memorable), but the Avengers music is so sort of blah that even though you recognize it when you see it, you couldn't recall it to your friend. It's sort of a problem that plagues a lot of modern movies though - the style is more propulsive that melodic. 

John Williams true genius was his ability to take 2 bars of music and make it so catchy that you can recall it from memory. Sing along with me....
Indiana Jones! 
Star Wars! 
Superman! 
Jurassic Park! 
Jaws! 
Harry Potter!

Now- Avengers! 

You get my point...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Bus crash in EPCOT parking lot results in 15 people taken to hospital

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ding-to-hospital-with-non-emergency-injuries/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Bus crash in EPCOT parking lot results in 15 people taken to hospital
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ding-to-hospital-with-non-emergency-injuries/


Glad it sounds like no serious injuries.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The STOLport WDI offices are expanding

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...x-set-for-expansion-near-to-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> One big complaint I have of Avengers / Marvel is the lack of any particularly memorable orchestral themes. Lots of other movies series have done this over the years, and even more recently - you can hum the Pirates theme, or maybe even Wonder Woman's (not all that hummable, but memorable), but the Avengers music is so sort of blah that even though you recognize it when you see it, you couldn't recall it to your friend. It's sort of a problem that plagues a lot of modern movies though - the style is more propulsive that melodic.
> 
> John Williams true genius was his ability to take 2 bars of music and make it so catchy that you can recall it from memory. Sing along with me....
> Indiana Jones!
> Star Wars!
> Superman!
> Jurassic Park!
> Jaws!
> Harry Potter!
> 
> Now- Avengers!
> 
> You get my point...



I actually can hum the avengers infinity war music haha.

Have no clue what the wonder woman music sounds like.

But agreed that Williams is the best.


----------



## firefly_ris

********** said:


> One big complaint I have of Avengers / Marvel is the lack of any particularly memorable orchestral themes. Lots of other movies series have done this over the years, and even more recently - you can hum the Pirates theme, or maybe even Wonder Woman's (not all that hummable, but memorable), but the Avengers music is so sort of blah that even though you recognize it when you see it, you couldn't recall it to your friend. It's sort of a problem that plagues a lot of modern movies though - the style is more propulsive that melodic.
> 
> John Williams true genius was his ability to take 2 bars of music and make it so catchy that you can recall it from memory. Sing along with me....
> Indiana Jones!
> Star Wars!
> Superman!
> Jurassic Park!
> Jaws!
> Harry Potter!
> 
> Now- Avengers!
> 
> You get my point...



I wish I could like your post more than once. I love memorable score themes. Jurassic Park and Indy still gives me "that feeling" a jillion years later. Williams along with my other favorites James Horner, Danny Elfman, Jerry Goldsmith, Alan Silvestri... I couldn't even tell you who composed any of the Marvel films. There are some recent films that I really enjoy thematic elements from but they are mostly animated (Rise of the Guardians, Inside Out for example)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
WDW testing personal shopper service

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...lect-disney-world-park-merchandise-locations/

Kind of funny considering the crack down on this in Disneyland


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDW testing personal shopper service
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...lect-disney-world-park-merchandise-locations/
> 
> Kind of funny considering the crack down on this in Disneyland



Or that could be the reason for the crackdown.

If it's successful for wdw dl might want it too.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Or that could be the reason for the crackdown.
> 
> If it's successful for wdw dl might want it too.


WDW hasn’t been reported to crack down yet though. They did a Disney springs personal shopping test a while back that I don’t think was very successful.


----------



## sachilles

I would think grocery delivery would be slam dunk for them, rather than allow the outside vendors in. Could probably augment some hours for the mini van drivers too.


----------



## Firebird060

I suspect they will start slow and then expand.  If you remember a couple of months back they had the ability to Order the limited edition Artist signed Tiki Room Jose Statue.   It was limited to 2 per person and they validated APs and the rest of it. They kept a certain number back for selling in parks but allowed a limited number of Preorders online.   I can see Disney doing that with a combination of personal shoppers in parks.     If every limited Edition had a limited number per guest allowed online,   and they also kept stock for in parks,  you can easily both benefit from the preorders as well as the  in park shoppers. Charge a nominal fee/ shipping/handling, and keep control of inventory more tightly.


----------



## rteetz

sachilles said:


> I would think grocery delivery would be slam dunk for them, rather than allow the outside vendors in. Could probably augment some hours for the mini van drivers too.


Grocery is tough I think. Sure Disney could do it but they would need to store them somewhere and I think Disney would rather people eat in their dining venues than cook.


----------



## Firebird060

sachilles said:


> I would think grocery delivery would be slam dunk for them, rather than allow the outside vendors in. Could probably augment some hours for the mini van drivers too.



Only issue with that is that Disney doesn't want to make it convenient for you to buy outside the bubble.   Thats part of the reason why they started charging for receiving packages for you from amazon and other places.  To many people were just ordering packages to the resorts with food supplies and Disney sees that as potential revenue loss. 

Also think of the cost of running something like that as well.  Disney to maximize profit would have to buy "groceries" in bulk to sell to the guests,  they would then also need to store these items, which means more warehouse  dry and cold storage.   They would need to hire more people to handle the infrastructure of the bussiness add on model not to mention to give the resort guest the full feel, then offer to deliver them to guests rooms.  There is alot of upfront cost for Disney to start this type of service not to mention quite a bit of logistics,   By limiteing this to outside vendors, Disney yes loses potentional grocery revenue, but they do not have to staff or pay for the logistics of a service that prob will have less of a mark up then there food and beverages.


----------



## Craig Larson

rteetz said:


> A lot of marvel related music is rock...



This just made me think....An awesome idea would be Thor based, going through the Bifrost set to the Immigrant Song from Ragnarok.

Which won't happen for multiple reasons, but that launch would actually work perfectly with the Bifrost idea.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Bus crash in EPCOT parking lot results in 15 people taken to hospital
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ding-to-hospital-with-non-emergency-injuries/



I will stay with the Skyliner thank you very much.


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> Glad it sounds like no serious injuries.


My buddy and his girlfriend are down there now and I asked them about it. He said they passed it going into Epcot and one of the buses completely shattered their windshield. Glad to hear everyone’s alright


----------



## saskdw

********** said:


> One big complaint I have of Avengers / Marvel is the lack of any particularly memorable orchestral themes. Lots of other movies series have done this over the years, and even more recently - you can hum the Pirates theme, or maybe even Wonder Woman's (not all that hummable, but memorable), but the Avengers music is so sort of blah that even though you recognize it when you see it, you couldn't recall it to your friend. It's sort of a problem that plagues a lot of modern movies though - the style is more propulsive that melodic.
> 
> John Williams true genius was his ability to take 2 bars of music and make it so catchy that you can recall it from memory. Sing along with me....
> Indiana Jones!
> Star Wars!
> Superman!
> Jurassic Park!
> Jaws!
> Harry Potter!
> 
> Now- Avengers!
> 
> You get my point...



I disagree. I love the Avengers music and it's definately recognizable.


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Bus crash in EPCOT parking lot results in 15 people taken to hospital
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ding-to-hospital-with-non-emergency-injuries/


I think it's time they start replacing all the buses...
;-)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> I think it's time they start replacing all the buses...
> ;-)



would they have A/C?


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

First Look: The Tropical Hideaway at Disneyland 

Very Excited for this!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so the *NEWS* that @rteetz posted about earlier I think is pretty interesting 


For those that missed it: 
STOLport set for significant expansion:

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/imagineer...-C3NUiKPqkFGGU6CCSVkF9Exp91Ul3xejKL9RgIPS6j24


This is the area where the old tiny airport was for when executives and others would fly directly to the property, and is on the other side of the roadway that goes to the MK parking lot

The article speculates that this would be used for work related to TRON and the Reflections resort - but I am seeing a lot of speculation that there could be much more afoot in the area, for why now, after all these years, are you building up the infrastructure here?

Probably nothing, but fun to speculate


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> First Look: The Tropical Hideaway at Disneyland
> 
> Very Excited for this!



I love the themeing and that they are going to the extend of having Rosita out there talking to people ...

... still wonder if we will ever see Trader Sam's like drinks there (with Galaxy's Edge just being the entry point within DLR to serve alcohol)


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> I love the themeing and that they are going to the extend of having Rosita out there talking to people ...
> 
> ... still wonder if we will ever see Trader Sam's like drinks there (with Galaxy's Edge just being the entry point within DLR to serve alcohol)



That’s a very good point. Personally I can see Disney expanding the alcohol in Disneyland to table service if the Galaxy Edge Cantina faces no backlash but I don’t think we will see them roll out alcohol to counter service or stands anytime soon.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> The STOLport WDI offices are expanding
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...x-set-for-expansion-near-to-magic-kingdom.htm





TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS* ... of the interesting (for speculating) variety
> 
> STOLport set for significant expansion:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/imagineer...-C3NUiKPqkFGGU6CCSVkF9Exp91Ul3xejKL9RgIPS6j24
> 
> 
> This is the area where the old tiny airport was for when executives and others would fly directly to the property, and is on the other side of the roadway that goes to the MK parking lot
> 
> The article speculates that this would be used for work related to TRON and the Reflections resort - but I am seeing a lot of speculation that there could be much more afoot in the area, for why now, after all these years, are you building up the infrastructure here?
> 
> Probably nothing, but fun to speculate





WDI is doing a lot of expanding. Their offices at Epcot are expanding as well. The cruise line also uses the WDW offices so with all the expansion at WDW and DCL this makes sense.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Craig Larson said:


> This just made me think....An awesome idea would be Thor based, going through the Bifrost set to the Immigrant Song from Ragnarok.
> 
> Which won't happen for multiple reasons, but that launch would actually work perfectly with the Bifrost idea.



Now I just want rnrc to be remade into rainbow road from Mario kart.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> WDI is doing a lot of expanding. Their offices at Epcot are expanding as well. The cruise line also uses the WDW offices so with all the expansion at WDW and DCL this makes sense.



I don't know what you mean ... I was just referencing your post



(ok, so I edited it ... but I am slightly annoyed as I did a search in the thread for "STOL" and nothing came up so I figured it was new news ... so I blame the search feature!)


----------



## Ariel484

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> WDW testing personal shopper service
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...lect-disney-world-park-merchandise-locations/
> 
> Kind of funny considering the crack down on this in Disneyland


Man, I got excited about this seeing the headline...but unless I'm misunderstanding the DFB article, these CM shoppers don't do the same thing the busted DL shoppers did.  To me this new service sounds like I walk into a WDW store and there's a CM there that'll help me pick out my next Mickey t-shirt...or if it's not in that actual store, they'll locate a place on-property that does have it.  Sort of like department stores have shoppers that help you pick out outfits.

The people that got their DL passes revoked didn't do that (at least not the ones that I know somewhat personally).  The Disney purse Facebook groups I'm in had shoppers that were DL locals and they'd offer to pick up items that were available in the parks for others in the group - purses, popcorn buckets, etc.  The shoppers would package the items and ship them to the rest of us, charging retail, PayPal fees, shipping and a "shopper fee" (normally 10-20% of the retail price).  It wasn't talked about, but I think most/all of us knew that they'd buy the items using their AP discounts but still charge us retail, so in addition to the shopper fee they were pocketing the discount.  Definitely a little shady...I never had issue with paying the shopper fee (I thought of it as paying for gas for them to drive to the parks, paying for their time for actually getting the item and packaging it, etc.) because living here in Ohio, if I wanted something that was parks only and wasn't on the app, how else could I get it? But pocketing the AP discount obviously seemed like them profiting off of Disney merch, so I'm not too surprised they were busted.  Two of the most prominent shoppers got their passes revoked July or August, but like the article says, the WDW shoppers still have their passes.


----------



## rteetz

Ariel484 said:


> Man, I got excited about this seeing the headline...but unless I'm misunderstanding the DFB article, these CM shoppers don't do the same thing the busted DL shoppers did.  To me this new service sounds like I walk into a WDW store and there's a CM there that'll help me pick out my next Mickey t-shirt...or if it's not in that actual store, they'll locate a place on-property that does have it.  Sort of like department stores have shoppers that help you pick out outfits.
> 
> The people that got their DL passes revoked didn't do that (at least not the ones that I know somewhat personally).  The Disney purse Facebook groups I'm in had shoppers that were DL locals and they'd offer to pick up items that were available in the parks for others in the group - purses, popcorn buckets, etc.  The shoppers would package the items and ship them to the rest of us, charging retail, PayPal fees, shipping and a "shopper fee" (normally 10-20% of the retail price).  It wasn't talked about, but I think most/all of us knew that they'd buy the items using their AP discounts but still charge us retail, so in addition to the shopper fee they were pocketing the discount.  Definitely a little shady...I never had issue with paying the shopper fee (I thought of it as paying for gas for them to drive to the parks, paying for their time for actually getting the item and packaging it, etc.) because living here in Ohio, if I wanted something that was parks only and wasn't on the app, how else could I get it? But pocketing the AP discount obviously seemed like them profiting off of Disney merch, so I'm not too surprised they were busted.  Two of the most prominent shoppers got their passes revoked July or August, but like the article says, the WDW shoppers still have their passes.


Yeah its not exactly like a real personal shopper. I am not opposed to personal shoppers but I do think Disney should set new limits on merchandise so people are not allowed to buy 20 at a time.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Solo: A Star Wars Story” Reportedly Disqualified From Oscars Because it Wasn’t Submitted in Time


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Cast Member Accused of Recording Co-Worker in Bathroom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Modern Family” Cast Reportedly in Talks for 11th and Final Season


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Animated Dinosaur Series “Gigantosaurus” Headed to Disney Junior


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> would they have A/C?



With a high of 56 today (40 tonight), maybe we should switch to adding heaters.


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> “Solo: A Star Wars Story” Reportedly Disqualified From Oscars Because it Wasn’t Submitted in Time


Yeah... I don't think they need to lose sleep over the potential of missed nominations there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mal6586 said:


> Yeah... I don't think they need to lose sleep over the potential of missed nominations there.




i was thinking that - and obviously for the main awards - but there are technical awards that it could have been in contention for so feel bad for the people that worked on the film in those capacities


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> The article speculates that this would be used for work related to TRON and the Reflections resort - but I am seeing a lot of speculation that there could be much more afoot in the area, for why now, after all these years, are you building up the infrastructure here?


All the "infrastructure" there right now is simply office trailers and general work space.  This sounds like just adding more.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> All the "infrastructure" there right now is simply office trailers and general work space.  This sounds like just adding more.


Yep, exactly what it is.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘Inside Disney Parks’ Holidays – Behind the Scenes at the Disney Parks Magical Christmas Day Parade, Top Disney Gifts, Most Popular Holiday Treats and More


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Parks Best Bites: December 2018


----------



## Ambehnke

Did I miss this here? KtP is reporting Kali closure for Jan 7-March 22. Late notice for us.... makes me hate Disney that they can change their plans a month before my trip but I need to know mine 6 months in advance.


----------



## rteetz

Ambehnke said:


> Did I miss this here? KtP is reporting Kali closure for Jan 7-March 22. Late notice for us.... makes me hate Disney that they can change their plans a month before my trip but I need to know mine 6 months in advance.


Haven't seen that but no surprising with Kali.


----------



## Ambehnke

rteetz said:


> Haven't seen that but no surprising with Kali.


Wonder if splash is to follow...


----------



## rteetz

Ambehnke said:


> Wonder if splash is to follow...


If it does I think that one will be rather short compared to previous years.


----------



## dclpluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Bus crash in EPCOT parking lot results in 15 people taken to hospital
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ding-to-hospital-with-non-emergency-injuries/



Wdw buses are very dangerous. Imagine a accident happening on the road with lots of people standing up. This was at the toll booth and 15 people  have to go to hospital.


----------



## writerguyfl

TheMaxRebo said:


> so the *NEWS* that @rteetz posted about earlier I think is pretty interesting
> 
> 
> For those that missed it:
> STOLport set for significant expansion:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/imagineer...-C3NUiKPqkFGGU6CCSVkF9Exp91Ul3xejKL9RgIPS6j24
> 
> 
> This is the area where the old tiny airport was for when executives and others would fly directly to the property, and is on the other side of the roadway that goes to the MK parking lot
> 
> The article speculates that this would be used for work related to TRON and the Reflections resort - but I am seeing a lot of speculation that there could be much more afoot in the area, for why now, after all these years, are you building up the infrastructure here?
> 
> Probably nothing, but fun to speculate





rteetz said:


> WDI is doing a lot of expanding. Their offices at Epcot are expanding as well. The cruise line also uses the WDW offices so with all the expansion at WDW and DCL this makes sense.



I'm trying to think of the last time that Disney build permanent office space.  I believe the Team Disney building (across from Disney Springs) was built in the early 90s.  The new Cast Member building for Disney Springs is a replacement for the one razed to build a parking garage.  I never cared to look, but I wouldn't be surprised to learn that some office space was lost for the expansion at Disney's Hollywood Studios.

I know some people work in offices in nearby Celebration.  And some Cast Members are based in offices that are closer to Universal than Disney property.  (That's where I used to work.)

Disney World is a massive organization that requires lots of administration (aka office work).  Because of that fact, I'd guess that the STOLport trailers are simply there to provide a working space closer to the actual work sites.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Yep, exactly what it is.


I wish it was still an airport and guests could use it. I have my license, and it would be cool to do a fly in/fly out trip to WDW. Although, I would be very tempted to buzz the castle or some other landmark, which could be trouble...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

JaxDad said:


> I wish it was still an airport and guests could use it. I have my license, and it would be cool to do a fly in/fly out trip to WDW. Although, I would be very tempted to buzz the castle or some other landmark, which could be trouble...



Would be trouble. Bet they'd have Merida shoot the plane down.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Picks Up New Comedy “Bless This Mess” to Series


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Fortune and Story” Activity Launches at Disneyland Via Play Disney Parks App


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Scott Derrickson Sets Reported Return to Direct “Doctor Strange” Sequel


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Reportedly Commits to Pilot for “New York Undercover” Reboot from Dick Wolf


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Kali River Rapids refurbishment

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...heduled-for-refurbishment-in-the-new-year.htm


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Kali River Rapids refurbishment
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...heduled-for-refurbishment-in-the-new-year.htm



My daughter will be upset for our trip. I will be thankful. Not a fan of that ride.


----------



## Firebird060

I hope the refurb actually adds some more water elements, i never seem to get wet enough on Kali


----------



## ned911

JaxDad said:


> I wish it was still an airport and guests could use it. I have my license, and it would be cool to do a fly in/fly out trip to WDW. Although, I would be very tempted to buzz the castle or some other landmark, which could be trouble...



Somewhere in my parents photo archive is a pic from about 1970 where we flew low enough by the castle to get pics of the workers on the upper portion of the castle.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> I hope the refurb actually adds some more water elements, i never seem to get wet enough on Kali



we find that generally it seems about 1-2 people per raft get soaked and then everyone else stays pretty dry.

My kids love that element - guess sort of the Russian Roulette thrill for them, and of course they love it if mom or dad is one of the people that get soaked


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland Paris has announced its 10th president Natacha Raflaski 

https://twitter.com/ed92live/status/1072896178541477888?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Pixar’s next original animated film Onward with Chris Pratt, Tom Holland, Julia Louis Dreyfus, and Octavia Spencer will debut March 6th, 2020!

https://twitter.com/disney/status/1072899016696913920?s=21


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Rode Kali once, of course we were in the two soaked seats. Bleh




rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pixar’s next original animated film Onward with Chris Pratt, Tom Holland, Julia Louis Dreyfus, and Octavia Spencer will debut March 6th, 2020!
> 
> https://twitter.com/disney/status/1072899016696913920?s=21



I really hope this is the urban fantasy movie we heard about at d23.


----------



## Mattimation

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Rode Kali once, of course we were in the two soaked seats. Bleh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope this is the urban fantasy movie we heard about at d23.



It very easily could be - it's supposedly about two brothers, which could easily be Chris Pratt's and Tom Holland's roles. I'm excited for Julia Louis Dreyfus and Octavia Spencer, I love those actresses and wished Octavia's part in Zootopia had been bigger.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Review* 

WDWNTs take on Mary Poppins returns (not a ton of spoilers so feel free to read - but does share some takes on things so I would skip if you want to go in as blind as possible.

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/review-ma...ought-more-than-a-spoonful-of-magic-with-her/

they did really like it though


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Pixar’s next original animated film Onward with Chris Pratt, Tom Holland, Julia Louis Dreyfus, and Octavia Spencer will debut March 6th, 2020!
> 
> https://twitter.com/disney/status/1072899016696913920?s=21



Very odd that there's isn't even a plot summary. I realize we are 16 months away, but that means it is well down the development pipeline. (Story likely locked and most animation well underway.) Why announce now? 

Guess I will be looking forward to seeing this one at D23 next year!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## SJMajor67

Firebird060 said:


> I hope the refurb actually adds some more water elements, i never seem to get wet enough on Kali



Sit next to me. You're guaranteed to get soaked, and I'm not. None of my family ever wants to sit next to me.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Rode Kali once, of course we were in the two soaked seats. Bleh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope this is the urban fantasy movie we heard about at d23.


Sounds like exactly the movie you Head about.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Sounds like exactly the movie you Head about.
> 
> View attachment 369634



Great news!! I've been so excited for this one ever since d23.

It's a very emotional topic for the director, so you know it's gonna be a true Pixar gut punch film.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Create ornaments with ostrich eggs at Animal Kingdom Lodge 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-di...offers-ornament-decorating-with-ostrich-eggs/


----------



## Iowamomof4

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Rode Kali once, of course we were in the two soaked seats. Bleh



Ditto.


----------



## sachilles

Haven't road Kali yet, but if it's like Grizzly river rapids at DCA, the seats near the gap where you board the raft, seem to let the water in. Those are the danger zone in my opinion.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

TheMaxRebo said:


> WDWNTs take on Mary Poppins returns (not a ton of spoilers so feel free to read - but does share some takes on things so I would skip if you want to go in as blind as possible.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/review-ma...ought-more-than-a-spoonful-of-magic-with-her/
> 
> they did really like it though


Loved the review and waiting in anticipation for 12/19. Hope I'm not putting too much excitement into this. But, this may be the best musical that's come out in a while!


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Animated 'Cinderella' Added to National Film Registry


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Dining Hours at Sebastian’s Bistro at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Cast of the Mandalorian revealed

https://www.comingsoon.net/tv/news/1017857-the-mandalorian-cast-officially-revealed


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Save the Date: Anaheim Ducks Day on Feb. 11, 2019 at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Cast of the Mandalorian revealed
> 
> https://www.comingsoon.net/tv/news/1017857-the-mandalorian-cast-officially-revealed



first off, Carl Weathers?!??!  

Second, "Pascal will star as a lone Mandalorian gunfighter in the outer reaches of the galaxy" ... or as some might say, at "Galaxy's Edge"


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> first off, Carl Weathers?!??!
> 
> Second, "Pascal will star as a lone Mandalorian gunfighter in the outer reaches of the galaxy" ... or as some might say, at "Galaxy's Edge"


SYNERGY


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Monsters Inc Laugh Floor sign finally installed 

https://twitter.com/hastin/status/1072960602170163210?s=21


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

sachilles said:


> Haven't road Kali yet, but if it's like Grizzly river rapids at DCA, the seats near the gap where you board the raft, seem to let the water in. Those are the danger zone in my opinion.



Also only time we ever rode Grizzly we actually did quite well until our raft just came to a complete stop right over top the geyser while it went off for about a minute. 

If you ever want to bond with complete strangers, go on a water rapids theme park ride. Best way to make friends.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Overnight Road Closures Coming to Walt Disney World December 12th-14th


----------



## hakepb

sachilles said:


> Haven't road Kali yet, but if it's like Grizzly river rapids at DCA, the seats near the gap where you board the raft, seem to let the water in. Those are the danger zone in my opinion.


Saying Kali is like Grizzly is a major insult to Grizzly.


----------



## TomServo27

TheMaxRebo said:


> first off, Carl Weathers?!??!
> 
> Second, "Pascal will star as a lone Mandalorian gunfighter in the outer reaches of the galaxy" ... or as some might say, at "Galaxy's Edge"


I had to look at Carl Weathers IMDb page to see what he has done lately. Last thing I remember him doing is arrested development which he is great in but I imagine his character will be slightly different in mandalorian. Also Giancarlo Esposito is awesome can’t wait to see what he does in this.


----------



## Sweettears

sachilles said:


> Haven't road Kali yet, but if it's like Grizzly river rapids at DCA, the seats near the gap where you board the raft, seem to let the water in. Those are the danger zone in my opinion.


I have gotten soaked every time. I’ll only ride as the last ride before heading out of AK.  The majority of soaking occurs on the drop especially if you are on the side dropping first.  Pay attention to the weight distribution when boarding. Sitting amongst smaller bodies does me in every time. Also the water cannon as you near the end seems to finish me off if I’m not already soaked.


----------



## Sweettears

hakepb said:


> Saying Kali is like Grizzly is a major insult to Grizzly.


I would agree on the quality of the ride although I never seem to get wet on Grizzly.


----------



## Teamubr

sachilles said:


> the seats near the gap where you board the raft, seem to let the water in. Those are the danger zone in my opinion.


The problem with the Kali rafts are everyone is sitting next to one of those gaps. By design, I'm sure.



j


----------



## dina444444

Teamubr said:


> The problem with the Kali rafts are everyone is sitting next to one of those gaps. By design, I'm sure.
> 
> View attachment 369665
> 
> j


I barely got wet the last time I rode Kali. Where as with grizzly I always get wet, just varies if it’s splashed on or completely drenched. Overall I think grizzly is a better ride. A bit longer and has more dips etc.


----------



## skier_pete

sachilles said:


> Haven't road Kali yet, but if it's like Grizzly river rapids at DCA, the seats near the gap where you board the raft, seem to let the water in. Those are the danger zone in my opinion.



KRR and GRR are really not at all alike. GRR is actually fun. KRR is one big drop that soaks 2-3 people in the boat and the rest of the ride is either waiting for the drop or waiting to get off. GRR has smaller ride vehicles and narrower track but more bumps and much, much more fun. You are more likely to get wet on GRR but not as likely to get soaked to the bone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Names for new attractions, shops, etc. for Tokyo Disney expansion revealed

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/oriental-...new-facilities-at-tokyo-disneyland-expansion/


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More details on Tokyo Disneyland’s upcoming 2020 expansion

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/oriental-...new-facilities-at-tokyo-disneyland-expansion/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Names for new attractions, shops, etc. for Tokyo Disney expansion revealed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/oriental-...new-facilities-at-tokyo-disneyland-expansion/





rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details on Tokyo Disneyland’s upcoming 2020 expansion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/oriental-...new-facilities-at-tokyo-disneyland-expansion/



Ooh that's a close one.

@TheMaxRebo takes the win by a nose in an upset victory.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More details on Tokyo Disneyland’s upcoming 2020 expansion
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/oriental-...new-facilities-at-tokyo-disneyland-expansion/



(great minds scenario  )


----------



## The Pho

Looks like Universal's Fantastic Worlds in indeed the confirmed name of the new park now.  

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073220319169650690


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Cast Member Fired After Stealing Nearly 49K


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Looks like Universal's Fantastic Worlds in indeed the confirmed name of the new park now.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073220319169650690


Any idea where this was released?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Funko Reveals New “Lion King” Pop! Figures


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Mary Poppins Returns,” “Black Panther,” Bohemian Rhapsody” and Others Earn 2019 SAG Award Nominations


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Coming to Netflix in 2019

All Indiana Jones moves 1/01
Solo: A Star Wars Story 1/09
Ant-Man and The Wasp 1/29
Incredibles 2 1/30
Marvel's The Punisher season 2 (no date)


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Any idea where this was released?


Some sort of Universal event last night.  I'm glad somebody snuck us a photo.  The logo looks pretty good.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Some sort of Universal event last night.  I'm glad somebody snuck us a photo.  The logo looks pretty good.


Confirms Nintendo is going there as well it looks like.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Confirms Nintendo is going there as well it looks like.


Super Mario in particular.  From what I heard, a Cranky Kong animatronic was also confirmed, so also Donkey Kong.   Curious if there was mention of Zelda, since that was rumored to replace the area surrounding Sinbad.


----------



## BigRed98

The Pho said:


> Super Mario in particular.  From what I heard, a Cranky Kong animatronic was also confirmed, so also Donkey Kong.   Curious if there was mention of Zelda, since that was rumored to replace the area surrounding Sinbad.



Some are also saying a yoshi omnimover is rumored to come, with lots of AAs. Hope it’s true.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Super Mario in particular.  From what I heard, a Cranky Kong animatronic was also confirmed, so also Donkey Kong.   Curious if there was mention of Zelda, since that was rumored to replace the area surrounding Sinbad.



Definitely interested about Zelda ... not sure the best application for in a park.  I'd love a "VOID" like virtual reality experience themed to Zelda

I assume the Donky Kong would be the mine train themed roller coaster with the arm attached to the track below the scenes so it can look like it is making jumps and stuff


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> Some are also saying a yoshi omnimover is rumored to come, with lots of AAs. Hope it’s true.



I think that would be fun and nice to not just focus on major e-ticket type attractions


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Where are you guys seeing this universal news?


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Where are you guys seeing this universal news?


It leaked on Twitter. Not officially announced yet.


----------



## skier_pete

The Pho said:


> Looks like Universal's Fantastic Worlds in indeed the confirmed name of the new park now.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073220319169650690



So Harry Potter Park 3 and some other stuff. (Yes - I know a lot of people really want the Nintendo stuff.)


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More images of the new Monsters sign in Tomorrowland 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-new-monsters-inc-laugh-floor-sign-arrives-in-tomorrowland/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> More images of the new Monsters sign in Tomorrowland
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-new-monsters-inc-laugh-floor-sign-arrives-in-tomorrowland/



Ah, a "mission to mars" sign sighting.  Brings back old memories of when I was young.  I really thought we were going to Mars!  Would love to sit in that one now and see how antiquated compared to the sim's now a days. But man did I enjoy it.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
The investigation into SeaWorld based on aspects of the Blackfish documentary by the Departement of Justice has concluded and no parties involved will face any charges.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Carnival announces first coaster at sea. Bolt will debut in 2020 on the new Mardi Gras ship.

https://twitter.com/carnivalcruise/status/1073220773756760065?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News 
*
New Splash merchandise 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-ev...ain-merchandise-plunges-into-magic-kingdom-2/


----------



## mcd2745

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Carnival announces first coaster at sea. Bolt will debut in 2020 on the new Mardi Gras ship.
> 
> https://twitter.com/carnivalcruise/status/1073220773756760065?s=21




After the Aquaduck, and Go-Kart tracks....this was just a mater of time, I guess, before one of the cruise lines did this.


----------



## rteetz

mcd2745 said:


> After the Aquaduck, and Go-Kart tracks....this was just a mater of time, I guess, before one of the cruise lines did this.


I thought maybe Royal would’ve done it first but Carnival does this type of stuff too.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Month long Valentines celebration coming to Disneyland 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/disneylan...-new-month-long-celebration-starting-in-2019/


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Where are you guys seeing this universal news?



It's from Alicia Stella on Twitter. Her webpage seems slammed right now though. She's been talking about it for months now on the Unofficial Universal Orlando Podcast and her own podcast, Park Stop. She posted the proof on twitter.

https://orlandoparkstop.com/
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy9i4O3Bvdc5fHG6LgtnP5g


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DVC refurbishments

WiFi upgrades coming to all resorts

Saratoga will start in 2019 and finish in 2020.

Aulani in 2020

Boulder Ridge and Grand Floridian in 2021

Polynesian in 2022

Old Key West refurb is 80% complete


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DVC refurbishments
> 
> WiFi upgrades coming to all resorts
> 
> Saratoga will start in 2019 and finish in 2020.
> 
> Aulani in 2020
> 
> Boulder Ridge and Grand Floridian in 2021
> 
> Polynesian in 2022
> 
> Old Key West refurb is 80% complete


I’m wondering when GCV will get a refurb. Just stayed in a studio on Friday night after staying in a regular GCH room for 3 nights and only the bed frame/mattress were new. Rest of the room didn’t receive the updates that the rest of the hotel did.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
DVC resorts will be getting the larger attached to shower H2O bottles like the other Disney resorts. 

They also will be using a new type of sofa sleeper that folds from the wall. 

Photos from wdrl2 on twitter


----------



## sachilles

The murphy bed will be way more comfortable, that's a good choice.


----------



## dina444444

sachilles said:


> The murphy bed will be way more comfortable, that's a good choice.


Agree. Hopefully that’s what will be installed at SSR during the refurb. I’m staying there in October for 9 nights and may need to use the second bed so hopefully I’ll get a refurbed room.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DVC resorts will be getting the larger attached to shower H2O bottles like the other Disney resorts.
> 
> They also will be using a new type of sofa sleeper that folds from the wall.
> 
> Photos from wdrl2 on twitter
> 
> View attachment 369738 View attachment 369739



I like the Murphy bed idea.

But I have an extremely weird hatred of those bottles bolted to the wall.


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DVC resorts will be getting the larger attached to shower H2O bottles like the other Disney resorts.
> 
> They also will be using a new type of sofa sleeper that folds from the wall.
> 
> Photos from wdrl2 on twitter
> 
> View attachment 369738 View attachment 369739



Oh boy, like x1000 on that bigger pulldown bed. Once my son actually gets tall the pullout couch/small pulldown bed is not gonna cut it anymore.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> DVC resorts will be getting the larger attached to shower H2O bottles like the other Disney resorts.





dlavender said:


> I like the Murphy bed idea.
> 
> But I have an extremely weird hatred of those bottles bolted to the wall.


Same here.  I despise those bottles.  They've had them in even more upscale hotels in Montreal for years, and I just find the entire thing... icky, for lack of a better word.  I'll bring my own stuff.  And complain about it.


----------



## Capang

dlavender said:


> I like the Murphy bed idea.
> 
> But I have an extremely weird hatred of those bottles bolted to the wall.


Me, too. On both points. A friend of mine was so angry the little bottles were gone she took 2 big empty bottles her last trip and pumped them full of shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Mal6586

dlavender said:


> I like the Murphy bed idea.
> 
> But I have an extremely weird hatred of those bottles bolted to the wall.


Agreed. I liked having the large bottles, but as somebody who does actually take baths sometimes instead of showers, they are not meant for you to be sitting down and be able to get to them. Luckily, the housekeeper at ASMo forgot to lock ours up the second night we were there last time, and I could actually pull the whole bottle down and put it on the edge of the tub.


----------



## rteetz

Other DVC musings 

Epcot DVC lounge will stay through 2019. 

Adding a wine tasting event at OKW

10% Spa discount 

Golf membership at WDW Arnold Palmer courses

Weekly member meetings at Splitsville in DTD, and Aulani along with new dedicated check in desk at Aulani

Seven Seas tasting cruise

2019 Moonlight Magic events 

Jan. 31st at Disneyland

Feb. 5th and 12th at Magic Kingdom

March 20th and 27th at Hollywood Studios 

May 13th and 20th at Epcot

July 18th, August 8th, and 22nd at Animal Kingdom

September 18th and October 16th at Typhoon Lagoon


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Attraction Company Pens Spotted At Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Marvel Day at Sea Makes an Epic Return in 2019 with Captain Marvel


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Fortune-Telling Fun to Experience at Disneyland Resort on the Play Disney Parks Mobile App


----------



## rteetz

*News*

DisneyNOW App Features New Disney Animals Videos


----------



## OKW Lover

dlavender said:


> I like the Murphy bed idea.


Do you really want to use a bed named for Murphy's Law?


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: New Attraction Company Pens Spotted At Walt Disney World




WANT NOW


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> WANT NOW


Except for that they misspelled Psychic...


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SaintsManiac said:


> WANT NOW


I wanted them too...until I saw the spelling error lol


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> Except for that they misspelled Psychic...



I think it was supposed to be Physical Medium - not psychic.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I wanted them too...until I saw the spelling error lol


Collectors item!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Collectors item!


A good way to look for the silver lining


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Do you really want to use a bed named for Murphy's Law?



yeah, but have your heard of Cole's Law?


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, but have your heard of Cole's Law?


Yes....I hate cabbage.


----------



## Bay Max

OKW Lover said:


> Yes....I hate cabbage.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Except for that they misspelled Psychic...




They’ll either be sold out or corrected by March. Problem solved


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Shampoo bottles bolted to the wall are not my hill to die on.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Shampoo bottles bolted to the wall are not my hill to die on.



Yeah, just bring a big empty refillable bottle to take home and you have free resort shampoo at home I am actually considering doing this. Not a huge bottle though. If I start thinking about all of the possible cootie things in the world, I would never leave my house. I probably wouldn't be able to touch anything in my house either. What doesn't kill me, makes me stronger


----------



## MommaBerd

Here’s the thing with the large soap/shampoo bottles...when I think of bulk bottles in a shower, I think of a gym, NOT a deluxe hotel.


----------



## JaxDad

MommaBerd said:


> Here’s the thing with the large soap/shampoo bottles...when I think of bulk bottles in a shower, I think of a gym, NOT a deluxe hotel.


I agree, but it's a win-win for the hotel. It is cheaper, and they can pontificate about being "green."


----------



## jlundeen

soniam said:


> Yeah, just bring a big empty refillable bottle to take home and you have free resort shampoo at home I am actually considering doing this. Not a huge bottle though. If I start thinking about all of the possible cootie things in the world, I would never leave my house. I probably wouldn't be able to touch anything in my house either. What doesn't kill me, makes me stronger


To say nothing about all the surfaces that contain germs in the airport, and the magical Express bus or taxi, and in each Park, bus, and everywhere else.

 I came home from my last trip with influenza. It came from Disney world. There have been no other verified cases in my city so far  this year, I have the notoriety of being patient one. Where did that come from? 

When I am traveling,I use hand sanitizer continually, I wipe down surfaces in my resort room, and I try to practice good hygiene everywhere. But, those germs and viruses and bacteria are all around us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Registration open for Individual Enrollment Disney Performing Arts Workshops

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...arts-workshops/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1213180005A


This sounds really cool - I would have loved to attended something like this!  And pricing seems really reasonable: regular classes are $62 and Premium are $74


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disney Springs update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photo-rep...struction-mary-poppins-returns-new-store-etc/


----------



## Killer Fish

The limited edition Kingdom Hearts PS4 Pro bundle is live now on Gamestop's website.....It will be gone shortly if anyone was trying to order.

Got mine.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: New Minnie Mouse Accessory-Inspired Jewelry Hits Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Lawsuit Involving Scooter Accident Reportedly Dismissed


----------



## sherlockmiles

MommaBerd said:


> Here’s the thing with the large soap/shampoo bottles...when I think of bulk bottles in a shower, I think of a gym, NOT a deluxe hotel.



Well said!!

quite honestly we love our half empty shampoo bottles - a little way to keep the magic going once home.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WDWNT just posted that there are arrows in the parkinglot at Hollywood Studios guiding you which way to walk to get to the main gate - and they feature the Tower of Terror ... so guess another sign of that (at least for now) remaining the Icon of the park


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> WDWNT just posted that there are arrows in the parkinglot at Hollywood Studios guiding you which way to walk to get to the main gate - and they feature the Tower of Terror ... so guess another sign of that (at least for now) remaining the Icon of the park



I assume I missed it somewhere along the line, but are there any time estimates on when the new bus drop off area will be done at DHS? They are using a temporary location right now, correct? I'm a little foggy on that for our upcoming trip...


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> WDWNT just posted that there are arrows in the parkinglot at Hollywood Studios guiding you which way to walk to get to the main gate - and they feature the Tower of Terror ... so guess another sign of that (at least for now) remaining the Icon of the park



Funny... at first glance, it looked like a chess piece to me...


----------



## adam.adbe

********** said:


> One big complaint I have of Avengers / Marvel is the lack of any particularly memorable orchestral themes. Lots of other movies series have done this over the years, and even more recently - you can hum the Pirates theme, or maybe even Wonder Woman's (not all that hummable, but memorable), but the Avengers music is so sort of blah that even though you recognize it when you see it, you couldn't recall it to your friend. It's sort of a problem that plagues a lot of modern movies though - the style is more propulsive that melodic.
> 
> John Williams true genius was his ability to take 2 bars of music and make it so catchy that you can recall it from memory. Sing along with me....
> Indiana Jones!
> Star Wars!
> Superman!
> Jurassic Park!
> Jaws!
> Harry Potter!
> 
> Now- Avengers!
> 
> You get my point...



I'm guessing you've seen this:


----------



## rteetz

firefly_ris said:


> I assume I missed it somewhere along the line, but are there any time estimates on when the new bus drop off area will be done at DHS? They are using a temporary location right now, correct? I'm a little foggy on that for our upcoming trip...


Shouldn’t be too much longer. I’d guess early 2019.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Part of the new walkway area at DHS now open

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/new-walkway-from-bus-loop-now-open-at-hollywood-studios-entrance/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Price increase for premium dining experiences and more on Disney Cruise Line

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...C-K7LYK5r28ctnBRWtKfHqlGsKh3bykBOJJ9N77XkIIVs


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Price increase for premium dining experiences and more on Disney Cruise Line
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...C-K7LYK5r28ctnBRWtKfHqlGsKh3bykBOJJ9N77XkIIVs


And I believe an increase in transfer price from port to MCO.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Increase in price in Disney Cruise Line transfers $35 to $39

 

There was also an increase in European transfers.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS - Kingdom Hearts III preview center opens at Disney Springs


----------



## Killer Fish

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS - Kingdom Hearts III preview center opens at Disney Springs



Going to check this out on Sunday morning!


----------



## Firebird060

Is it bad that I wouldnt be to upset if my PS4 died suddenly to force me to buy the new Kingdom Hearts PS4 Pro eddition


----------



## shoreward

New Guest Experience Team at MK starting 12.16.2018


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS - Kingdom Hearts III preview center opens at Disney Springs


Wish they were doing this at DTD as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Sunshine Day Bar opening daily at DHS with full drink menu year round and seasonal offerings as well (no food anymore)

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/sunshine-day-bar-opening-daily-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Price increase for premium dining experiences and more on Disney Cruise Line
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...C-K7LYK5r28ctnBRWtKfHqlGsKh3bykBOJJ9N77XkIIVs




I like the “and beyond”..

Makes me think of their new pricing motto(at least what it should be called) “To infinity and beyond!”


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

adam.adbe said:


> I'm guessing you've seen this:



WOW! This was a super cool watch, thanks for sharing.

Funnily enough, I actually can call the Marvel “opening credit” music to mind fairly easily but would’ve been staring blankly when asked for Bond music

I get it though, and hope Marvel starts stepping the music game up


----------



## skier_pete

jlundeen said:


> To say nothing about all the surfaces that contain germs in the airport, and the magical Express bus or taxi, and in each Park, bus, and everywhere else.
> 
> I came home from my last trip with influenza. It came from Disney world. There have been no other verified cases in my city so far  this year, I have the notoriety of being patient one. Where did that come from?
> 
> When I am traveling,I use hand sanitizer continually, I wipe down surfaces in my resort room, and I try to practice good hygiene everywhere. But, those germs and viruses and bacteria are all around us.



Ugh, yes. I call Disney "the germiest place on Earth". Watch all the little kids that put there mouths on everything.  I can beat  you - my wife got Chicken Pox at WDW in 2000. She was laid up for two weeks. The best bet is to try and not touch anything.


----------



## soniam

jlundeen said:


> To say nothing about all the surfaces that contain germs in the airport, and the magical Express bus or taxi, and in each Park, bus, and everywhere else.
> 
> I came home from my last trip with influenza. It came from Disney world. There have been no other verified cases in my city so far  this year, I have the notoriety of being patient one. Where did that come from?
> 
> When I am traveling,I use hand sanitizer continually, I wipe down surfaces in my resort room, and I try to practice good hygiene everywhere. But, those germs and viruses and bacteria are all around us.



I try not to be obsessive about it. I do wash my hands, but I don't constantly use hand sanitizer. For me, a little exposure seems to strengthen my immunity. My mother's family is full of OCD people, and they catch everything that comes their way. Somehow, I managed to escape the trap.

Hope you get to feeling better. Last time I caught the flu was after waiting in the ER waiting area for an outpatient procedure during the month of February. Worst flu I have ever had in my life. I hadn't had the flu before that for 10+ years, and that would have been in college or high school.


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> Ugh, yes. I call Disney "the germiest place on Earth". Watch all the little kids that put there mouths on everything.  I can beat  you - my wife got Chicken Pox at WDW in 2000. She was laid up for two weeks. The best bet is to try and not touch anything.



Oh man, chicken pox. That can be deadly for adults. I got it when I was a kid, so hopefully, I won't get it again.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC's 'American Idol' Heading to Aulani, A Disney Resort & Spa for Showcase Rounds


----------



## skier_pete

adam.adbe said:


> I'm guessing you've seen this:



No I haven't, but 100% agree with it. I didn't know about the temp track thing (well I knew they used temp tracks, but not how it affects the score). However, I knew that the reason Marvel movies aren't memorable is pretty on purpose, and while "safe" is the way it's described, it's more to do with wanting the music to fit from film to film with eachother. The one "flaw" if there is a flaw to the MCU is that method of keeping the whole machine very neutralized, from the style of shooting to costumes to the editing. Even the movies that are "out there" like Doctor Strange really aren't all that out there. It's just most noticeable with the score. 

Watching the video when they ask "hum something from a Marvel movie" all I thought of was "Ooga Shaka, Ooga Shaka, Ooga, Ooga, Ooga Shaka"

Like everything else it's a pretty copycat industry. A lot of what we are hearing now stems from "Dark Night"-ing of movie soundtracks - and the popularity of the sounds of Hans Zimmer and James Newton Howard who composed it. In fact I mentioned the Pirates soundtrack - but even that isn't THAT original, as he ripped himself off from both "The Rock" and "Gladiator". 

This conversation made me think of Thor:Ragnarok - which actually did some unique stuff with score getting Mark Mothersbaugh and they put some pretty funky stuff into it. But still not all that memorable.













PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> WOW! This was a super cool watch, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Funnily enough, I actually can call the Marvel “opening credit” music to mind fairly easily but would’ve been staring blankly when asked for Bond music
> 
> I get it though, and hope Marvel starts stepping the music game up



Yeah, those like 4 bars from the credit roll are fairly familiar, but I wouldn't exactly call them catchy.


----------



## scrappinginontario

At Epcot now.  France pavilion being evacuated for s fire alarm.


----------



## Sweettears

jlundeen said:


> To say nothing about all the surfaces that contain germs in the airport, and the magical Express bus or taxi, and in each Park, bus, and everywhere else.
> 
> I came home from my last trip with influenza. It came from Disney world. There have been no other verified cases in my city so far  this year, I have the notoriety of being patient one. Where did that come from?
> 
> When I am traveling,I use hand sanitizer continually, I wipe down surfaces in my resort room, and I try to practice good hygiene everywhere. But, those germs and viruses and bacteria are all around us.


Did you fly?  They say one of the most contaimenated area is the tray table. Also the seat back pouch.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

ABC Orders Additional Episodes of 4 Comedies, Including “black-ish” and “The Goldbergs” for 2018-19 Season


----------



## The Pho

********** said:


> Ugh, yes. I call Disney "the germiest place on Earth". Watch all the little kids that put there mouths on everything.  I can beat  you - my wife got Chicken Pox at WDW in 2000. She was laid up for two weeks. The best bet is to try and not touch anything.


It's not just the little kids.  Those little cards they try to make you hold on Flight of Passage and Mission Space are the most disgusting things.  I've seen people do some ungodly things to them to say the least.


----------



## afan

Sweettears said:


> Did you fly?  They say one of the most contaimenated area is the tray table. Also the seat back pouch.



I have more problems getting sick from the people that can't bother to cover their mouth when they sneeze or cough near me.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Concept art for Saratoga Springs refurb next year 

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...-first-look-at-saratoga-springs-refurbishment


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Concept art for Saratoga Springs refurb next year
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/resor...-first-look-at-saratoga-springs-refurbishment



When do SSR ownership contracts end? Just curious if this is another reason why they’ve been buying up a bunch of resale contracts in ROFR.


----------



## rteetz

Keels said:


> When do SSR ownership contracts end? Just curious if this is another reason why they’ve been buying up a bunch of resale contracts in ROFR.


2054. OKW is first.


----------



## dina444444

Keels said:


> When do SSR ownership contracts end? Just curious if this is another reason why they’ve been buying up a bunch of resale contracts in ROFR.


A bunch of “original” properties end in 2042. SSR as @rteetz noted is 2054.


----------



## Keels

dina444444 said:


> A bunch of “original” properties end in 2042. SSR as @rteetz noted is 2054.



Thanks - I thought BC and BW were 2042 or 2048, wasn’t sure about SSR.


----------



## BigRed98

Just did Mickey: The True Original Exhibit in New York City and it was a ton of fun, definitely worth the money. If you live in the area or happen to be near NYC, I highly recommend doing it. If you do the trivia inside the exhibit you get a free pin and you also get a free art print if you show your Disney Visa card. You don’t even have to purchase anything.


----------



## Moliphino

jade1 said:


> Couple nights ago was just awful,  embarrassing actually.
> 
> Then tonight was pretty good again. Weird.



We've seen Illuminations four times this week. Twice it was normal, twice the ending was weak. The bad nights had a strong breeze towards the Spaceship Earth side of the lagoon. We're seeing it one more time tonight.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> Just did Mickey: The True Original Exhibit in New York City and it was a ton of fun, definitely worth the money. If you live in the area or happen to be near NYC, I highly recommend doing it. If you do the trivia inside the exhibit you get a free pin and you also get a free art print if you show your Disney Visa card. You don’t even have to purchase anything.



We are giving the kids tickets to it for Christmas - scheduled to go on the 28th

Glad to hear you liked it!


----------



## writerguyfl

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Registration open for Individual Enrollment Disney Performing Arts Workshops
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...arts-workshops/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1213180005A
> 
> 
> This sounds really cool - I would have loved to attended something like this!  And pricing seems really reasonable: regular classes are $62 and Premium are $74



One of my Disney World jobs was Host for Disney Performing Arts (although it was Magic Music Days back then).  We hosted groups doing public performances as well as workshops like the ones linked here.

I was assigned to two different workshops that season.  One was a dance workshop that sounds similar to the "Dance Technique: Jazz" one listed.  Guests learned actual choreography from one of the stage shows.  On the final run-through, one or more characters would suddenly appear and dance with the group.  It was well done and guests loved the fact that it was held in a real rehearsal space.  (Back then, it was done in the Fantasmic! rehearsal space.)

I also did something similar to "Music 201: The Building Blocks of Score".  That was for bands.  They learned a instrumental section of a Disney film.  It was usually Aladdin when I was there.  Between practicing each part, the conductor would explain how Disney films were scored.  For the final project, the group would record the soundtrack and leave with a video that had their music behind the Disney film.

As someone who was a music major in college with a lot of dance experience, I highly recommend these programs for young adults interested in performing.  The pricing does sound incredibly reasonable.  The fact that they are available for individuals is great, too.  It would be a great experience for a young adult to meet and work with peers.


----------



## bbmassey

So the dirt, germ, and grime conversation started with a discussion about the germs on the shampoo bottles. Think about this and see if it blows your mind... Soap is self cleansing. Have you ever questioned if soap can get dirty? It is somewhat of a mind bender. Soap does get dirty! This doesn't seem to be much of a problem, though. A number of studies have been done on the matter in which test subjects were given bars of soap laden with E. coli and other bacteria and instructed to wash up. None of the studies found any evidence of bacteria transfer from the soap to the subjects' hands.  Feel safe and free to use the soap in the dispenser.


----------



## rteetz

Starbucks you are here mugs and ornaments are now on ShopDisney.


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> Starbucks you are here mugs and ornaments are now on ShopDisney.


Ahhh...it's just not the same as locating the same mug in the parks.  Takes the fun out of it, for me anyway.  I can say for sure that every time I take a sip of my coffee, it's in an actual mug that was in a Disney park!  Each to his own though.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Candlelady said:


> Ahhh...it's just not the same as locating the same mug in the parks.  Takes the fun out of it, for me anyway.  I can say for sure that every time I take a sip of my coffee, it's in an actual mug that was in a Disney park!  Each to his own though.


I do agree but for the infrequent visitor I'm sure this is a great bonus. Plus you don't pay the markup on Amazon. The downside for us is that they don't accept (as far I would think) Starbucks gift cards on ShopDisney (which is the only reason we have any Starbucks gift cards so we can buy You Are Here Mugs).

If I could have bought the old design (pre-September 2017) of DHS and AK on ShopDisney I would have in a heartbeat.

That being said I know we forgot to get our You Are Here mug from D.C. when we were there a couple years ago. I've often thought about paying the markup on Amazon and getting it.

ETA: I should also note when I was there in September you couldn't get the AK and DHS mugs because they were being redesigned........Luckily @AMusicLifeForMe was able to get both for me when he was going on a trip not too long after I got back but otherwise I would have had to rely on Amazon once they were available on there and pay the markup so ShopDisney would have helped me out there too.


----------



## Farro

Candlelady said:


> Ahhh...it's just not the same as locating the same mug in the parks.  Takes the fun out of it, for me anyway.  I can say for sure that every time I take a sip of my coffee, it's in an actual mug that was in a Disney park!  Each to his own though.



Totally agree. I'm only buying a "you are here" mug if I am "here"! To me that's the point of the souvenir aspect of it.


----------



## Candlelady

Farro said:


> Totally agree. I'm only buying a "you are here" mug if I am "here"! To me that's the point of the souvenir aspect of it.



Well it does say, "you are here".  
I guess for a gift, only if you forgot or did not have enough room in the luggage, they wouldn't have to know.


----------



## Roxyfire

Candlelady said:


> Well it does say, "you are here".
> I guess for a gift, only if you forgot or did not have enough room in the luggage, they wouldn't have to know.



Or if you're like me and accidentally leave your brand new disney parks water bottle at a gate in the airport...


----------



## lovethesun12

Roxyfire said:


> Or if you're like me and accidentally leave your brand new disney parks water bottle at a gate in the airport...


Or you're like me, and buy a brand new minnie glass water bottle which you drop and smash the next day...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Price increase for premium dining experiences and more on Disney Cruise Line
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...C-K7LYK5r28ctnBRWtKfHqlGsKh3bykBOJJ9N77XkIIVs


I'm glad I ate at Palo on Wednesday and not on Friday.


----------



## rteetz

Monorail lime is out of the shop with its new paint job including the return on the blue deltas.


----------



## danikoski

********** said:


> No I haven't, but 100% agree with it. I didn't know about the temp track thing (well I knew they used temp tracks, but not how it affects the score). However, I knew that the reason Marvel movies aren't memorable is pretty on purpose, and while "safe" is the way it's described, it's more to do with wanting the music to fit from film to film with eachother. The one "flaw" if there is a flaw to the MCU is that method of keeping the whole machine very neutralized, from the style of shooting to costumes to the editing. Even the movies that are "out there" like Doctor Strange really aren't all that out there. It's just most noticeable with the score.
> 
> Watching the video when they ask "hum something from a Marvel movie" all I thought of was "Ooga Shaka, Ooga Shaka, Ooga, Ooga, Ooga Shaka"
> 
> Like everything else it's a pretty copycat industry. A lot of what we are hearing now stems from "Dark Night"-ing of movie soundtracks - and the popularity of the sounds of Hans Zimmer and James Newton Howard who composed it. In fact I mentioned the Pirates soundtrack - but even that isn't THAT original, as he ripped himself off from both "The Rock" and "Gladiator".
> 
> This conversation made me think of Thor:Ragnarok - which actually did some unique stuff with score getting Mark Mothersbaugh and they put some pretty funky stuff into it. But still not all that memorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those like 4 bars from the credit roll are fairly familiar, but I wouldn't exactly call them catchy.



That first Thor: Ragnarok clip sounded like the theme from Stranger Things.


----------



## Sweettears

bbmassey said:


> So the dirt, germ, and grime conversation started with a discussion about the germs on the shampoo bottles. Think about this and see if it blows your mind... Soap is self cleansing. Have you ever questioned if soap can get dirty? It is somewhat of a mind bender. Soap does get dirty! This doesn't seem to be much of a problem, though. A number of studies have been done on the matter in which test subjects were given bars of soap laden with E. coli and other bacteria and instructed to wash up. None of the studies found any evidence of bacteria transfer from the soap to the subjects' hands.  Feel safe and free to use the soap in the dispenser.


I don’t think that they were questioning the soap as much as the container itself


----------



## Reddog1134

bbmassey said:


> So the dirt, germ, and grime conversation started with a discussion about the germs on the shampoo bottles. Think about this and see if it blows your mind... Soap is self cleansing. Have you ever questioned if soap can get dirty? It is somewhat of a mind bender. Soap does get dirty! This doesn't seem to be much of a problem, though. A number of studies have been done on the matter in which test subjects were given bars of soap laden with E. coli and other bacteria and instructed to wash up. None of the studies found any evidence of bacteria transfer from the soap to the subjects' hands.  Feel safe and free to use the soap in the dispenser.



This makes me think about an episode of Friends where they’re arguing about using the same toothbrush and Joey compares it to using the same soap.  “Soap is soap.  It’s self-cleaning”. “Oh yeah? Just think about the last thing I wash and the first thing you wash.”


----------



## jlundeen

Sweettears said:


> Did you fly?  They say one of the most contaimenated area is the tray table. Also the seat back pouch.


Yes I flew, but I also wipe down the tray tables armrest entertainment screens and seat backs with a little disposable bleach pack. That's usually sufficient, I'm not obsessive about germs or anything, but traveling I know I'm exposed to things that I'm not exposed to in my own area. So I do what I can, and wash my hands and take my zinc. This trip, it didn't work. But I had a blast anyway.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Disney Actor Stoney Westmoreland Fired After Arrest!


----------



## shoreward

Disney Guest Experience Team experience at MK:

https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1074009573919477760

​


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Float collapses in Disneyland's Christmas Parade ... Santa left dangling from his harness

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/incident-...tasy-parade-launches-santa-out-of-his-sleigh/

"Thankfully, he was wearing his safety harness, and he was in good spirits as he dangled, waiting for crews to help him out."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Construction of TRON visible through trees at MK


----------



## rteetz

Storybook dining at Artist Point started today. They play a song and there are lighting effects when the characters come out. The Evil Queen is a post meal meet like the Beast at BOG.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Storybook dining at Artist Point started today. They play a song and there are lighting effects when the characters come out. The Evil Queen is a post meal meet like the Beast at BOG.



Saw on WDWNTs Twitter (they are there) that you get a signature card (shaped like an apple) but characters will sign other things when they come around as well

Also there is an extra dessert after the regular dessert that they bring around in the huntsman chest

@WDWNT: As a second dessert course, here is Snow White’s heart, a special gift from the Huntsman to the Evil Queen https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1074434675668590592/photo/1




Just saw the DIS tweet that they are just sitting down to dinner there now


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw on WDWNTs Twitter (they are there) that you get a signature card (shaped like an apple) but characters will sign other things when they come around as well
> 
> Also there is an extra dessert after the regular dessert that they bring around in the huntsman chest
> 
> @WDWNT: As a second dessert course, here is Snow White’s heart, a special gift from the Huntsman to the Evil Queen https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1074434675668590592/photo/1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw the DIS tweet that they are just sitting down to dinner there now


I have it booked post Dopey Challenge in January so hopefully the food reviews are good.


----------



## Q-man

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw on WDWNTs Twitter (they are there) that you get a signature card (shaped like an apple) but characters will sign other things when they come around as well
> 
> Also there is an extra dessert after the regular dessert that they bring around in the huntsman chest
> 
> @WDWNT: As a second dessert course, *here is Snow White’s heart, a special gift from the Huntsman to the Evil Queen* https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1074434675668590592/photo/1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw the DIS tweet that they are just sitting down to dinner there now



That will go over so well.  What was Disney thinking? I bet it is gone within 2 weeks.


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> That will go over so well.  What was Disney thinking? I bet it is gone within 2 weeks.


It’s not like it’s shaped like a real heart. Not sure what the issue is. It’s a dessert...


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> It’s not like it’s shaped like a real heart. Not sure what the issue is. It’s a dessert...



Once you've lived thru daughters between the ages of 4-7 you'll get what their reaction is going to be.  'No honey it isn't really Snow Whites's heart. The Huntsman tricked the Evil Queen with Bambi's mom's heart.'

Plus your actual hunting puts you in a put small percentage of present day America.


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> Once you've lived thru daughters between the ages of 4-7 you'll get what their reaction is going to be.  'No honey it isn't really Snow Whites's heart. The Huntsman tricked the Evil Queen with Bambi's mom's heart.'


I mean I guess but I don't think it will be that big of a deal.


----------



## Keels

Can someone kick my eyes back to me? Because they rolled so hard they popped out my head ...


----------



## Q-man

rteetz said:


> I mean I guess but I don't think it will be that big of a deal.



I know you hunt. Just keep in mind something like less than 5% of present day Americans have actually killed any animal they've eaten.

I personally have way more respect for those that hunt/farm/ranch and have first hand experience that humans are apex predators than those who've only gotten meat off a styrofoam tray.


----------



## Mal6586

I mean I highly doubt the server is going to the table and going, “Okay kids, time to eat Snow White’s still beating heart!” I would think most kids would just think, “Ooh heart shaped candy!” or whatever. How many really little kids even know that part of the original fairy tale?


----------



## rteetz

Q-man said:


> I know you hunt. Just keep in mind something like less than 5% of present day Americans have actually killed any animal they've eaten.
> 
> I personally have way more respect for those that hunt/farm/ranch and know that humans are apex predators than those who've only gotten meat off a styrofoam tray.


I am just trying to think of this in the young child perspective you mentioned. I have two younger sisters and I don't think they would have had an issue with it at that age. Every child is different though of course.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I would think that they didn’t think that deeply about it - probably just thinking of any symbols that are relevant to the story

And even if you think more deeply about it, easy to spin it positively as it was used to trick the Queen so on the “good guy/bad guy” tally it would end up being a tool for good


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Typhoon Lagoon Water Park Will be Closed Dec. 17 Due to Weather


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Parking Lot Restrictions in Place at Select Walt Disney World Resort Hotels


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Aquatica, Volcano Bay, and Typhoon Lagoon Closed on December 17 Due to Cold Weather


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> Storybook dining at Artist Point started today. They play a song and there are lighting effects when the characters come out. The Evil Queen is a post meal meet like the Beast at BOG.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw on WDWNTs Twitter (they are there) that you get a signature card (shaped like an apple) but characters will sign other things when they come around as well
> 
> Also there is an extra dessert after the regular dessert that they bring around in the huntsman chest
> 
> @WDWNT: As a second dessert course, here is Snow White’s heart, a special gift from the Huntsman to the Evil Queen https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1074434675668590592/photo/1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw the DIS tweet that they are just sitting down to dinner there now



Pete just stated on twitter and Instagram that the Storybook Dining was worth every penny and that a review is coming shortly! High praise from Pete, can’t wait for full review!


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Mal6586 said:


> I mean I highly doubt the server is going to the table and going, *“Okay kids, time to eat Snow White’s still beating heart!”* I would think most kids would just think, “Ooh heart shaped candy!” or whatever. How many really little kids even know that part of the original fairy tale?


Well of course the server isn't going to say *that*...  They would say *"this is a still beating pig's heart which we ripped from the loins of a pig in an effort to trick the queen"*, DUH...  And then the kids will be perfectly fine with that because who really cares about the lives of pigs anyways, they were destined to be bacon which is amazing in and of itself.  Now it all makes sense


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Full menu for Jaleo at Disney Springs 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/12/first...g-for-jaleo-by-jose-andres-at-disney-springs/


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Full menu for Jaleo at Disney Springs
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/12/first...g-for-jaleo-by-jose-andres-at-disney-springs/


I haven't planned any theme park trips to Orlando yet for 2019, but I will likely take some kind of trip that will include Jaleo. Last I heard, it was opening sometime in January.


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> I haven't planned any theme park trips to Orlando yet for 2019, but I will likely take some kind of trip that will include Jaleo. Last I heard, it was opening sometime in January.


Yep shouldn’t be too much longer.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update: The Year Disneyland Almost Killed Santa


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Epcot Resorts to Hollywood Studios Path Reopens with New Restrooms


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Purchases Nearly 1,000 Acres of Land Near Celebration for $23 Million


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> Disneyland Update: The Year Disneyland Almost Killed Santa


Other reports are that Santa handled it like a pro, continuing to sing and wave and then walk the remainder of the parade.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Purchases Nearly 1,000 Acres of Land Near Celebration for $23 Million



5th park finally? Obviously not on the purchased land, but does this clear up enough wildlife space for another park?


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> 5th park finally? Obviously not on the purchased land, but does this clear up enough wildlife space for another park?


Definitely something. Not sure its a 5th park yet but long term plans seem to be in motion.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Definitely something. Not sure its a 5th park yet but long term plans seem to be in motion.



Cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tarheelblue8853

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Purchases Nearly 1,000 Acres of Land Near Celebration for $23 Million



Very interesting.  If they set that all aside as protected land it frees up a large amount land they can develop now. But when you drive around the property it doesn’t really feel like there is a huge area that they could develop left?  I’m sure somebody has a good map somewhere showing undeveloped land that can still be used.


----------



## OKW Lover

I'm guessing more hotels/DVC units.


----------



## sherlockmiles

OKW Lover said:


> I'm guessing more hotels/DVC units.


UUGGHH!!!


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> I'm guessing more hotels/DVC units.


I don’t disagree but why would they need to free up that much space for more hotels? They aren’t going to built an addition 30 hotels on property in the next 30 years.


----------



## rteetz

tarheelblue8853 said:


> Very interesting.  If they set that all aside as protected land it frees up a large amount land they can develop now. But when you drive around the property it doesn’t really feel like there is a huge area that they could develop left?  I’m sure somebody has a good map somewhere showing undeveloped land that can still be used.


There is certainly a lot of land that can still be developed on WDW property.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tarheelblue8853 said:


> Very interesting.  If they set that all aside as protected land it frees up a large amount land they can develop now. But when you drive around the property it doesn’t really feel like there is a huge area that they could develop left?  I’m sure somebody has a good map somewhere showing undeveloped land that can still be used.



Below is the best map I could find quickly of the boundaries of the WDW property (the gray area).  No idea what land is usable for building/good quality/not sink holes but looks like a lot of land west of World Drive (so South of the golf courses and the MK Parking lot and North of Coronado Springs).  Also a good sized L-shaped plot of land if you look East of World drive and west of the Campsites and then down around south of them and north of the EPCOT parking lot.

I think that later location could be interesting as would fit with the field buildings as the former airport site that recently were reported to be building up and then if there is a new Hotel at the front of EPCOT it could be close to a new park there too

(just really spitballing here though)


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Purchases Nearly 1,000 Acres of Land Near Celebration for $23 Million





tarheelblue8853 said:


> Very interesting.  If they set that all aside as protected land it frees up a large amount land they can develop now. But when you drive around the property it doesn’t really feel like there is a huge area that they could develop left?  I’m sure somebody has a good map somewhere showing undeveloped land that can still be used.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Below is the best map I could find quickly of the boundaries of the WDW property (the gray area).  No idea what land is usable for building/good quality/not sink holes but looks like a lot of land west of World Drive (so South of the golf courses and the MK Parking lot and North of Coronado Springs).  Also a good sized L-shaped plot of land if you look East of World drive and west of the Campsites and then down around south of them and north of the EPCOT parking lot.
> 
> I think that later location could be interesting as would fit with the field buildings as the former airport site that recently were reported to be building up and then if there is a new Hotel at the front of EPCOT it could be close to a new park there too
> 
> (just really spitballing here though)



A lot of the undeveloped land has other issues that have kept it undeveloped. The two best sites for major construction that are underutilized are STOLport and the TTC parking lot (which is currently designed to divert flooding waters in a major event). The rest of the useable plots have allot of varying issues, sinkholes, swamp, etc.
The red land is the best for building.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Below is the best map I could find quickly of the boundaries of the WDW property (the gray area).  No idea what land is usable for building/good quality/not sink holes but looks like a lot of land west of World Drive (so South of the golf courses and the MK Parking lot and North of Coronado Springs).  Also a good sized L-shaped plot of land if you look East of World drive and west of the Campsites and then down around south of them and north of the EPCOT parking lot.
> 
> I think that later location could be interesting as would fit with the field buildings as the former airport site that recently were reported to be building up and then if there is a new Hotel at the front of EPCOT it could be close to a new park there too
> 
> (just really spitballing here though)



There is a map somewhere that shows suitable and not suitable land. This purchase is just to offset the wetland properties they can't use.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> A lot of the undeveloped land has other issues that have kept it undeveloped.  The two best sites for major construction that are underutilized are STOLport and the TTC parking lot (which is currently designed to divert flooding waters in a major event).  The rest of the useable plots have allot of varying issues, sinkholes, swamp, etc.
> The red land is the best for building.


Exactly the map I was looking for thanks!


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> A lot of the undeveloped land has other issues that have kept it undeveloped. The two best sites for major construction that are underutilized are STOLport and the TTC parking lot (which is currently designed to divert flooding waters in a major event). The rest of the useable plots have allot of varying issues, sinkholes, swamp, etc.
> The red land is the best for building.


If you notice the DHS portion of this map the new parking lot is on an unsuitable portion.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> A lot of the undeveloped land has other issues that have kept it undeveloped. The two best sites for major construction that are underutilized are STOLport and the TTC parking lot (which is currently designed to divert flooding waters in a major event). The rest of the useable plots have allot of varying issues, sinkholes, swamp, etc.
> The red land is the best for building.



Thanks for sharing this map!

And I am glad I looks at the Key in the second image as my first thought was "green" means "good to go" and "red" was "bad, can't use it", but it is actually the reverse


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> If you notice the DHS portion of this map the new parking lot is on an unsuitable portion.



Could that be before they built up so much fill from the pond next to fireworks launch across World Drive? It was all low lying swamp before that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Into the Spiderverse Magic Band seen at Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Select Walt Disney World Roads to Be Impacted by Construction on Dec. 17-21


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REVIEW*

The DIS's Artist Point Storybook Dining review is up and Pete wrote it and video is embedded in the story as well

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/artist-point-storybook-dining-review/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Construction walls up inside Imagination Pavilion at Imageworks for the coming character meet


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Construction walls up inside Imagination Pavilion at Imageworks for the coming character meet
> 
> View attachment 370336


PHOTOS: Removal of ImageWorks Exhibits at Epcot’s Imagination Pavilion Begins, Character Meet and Greets Coming


----------



## sachilles

The land purchase is interesting.
Not sure if it indicates(via land swap) that they have a big project or many smaller projects on their mind.
We've collectively been saying no 5th gate for a while, but I wonder if a large expansion of an existing park could be in play?

I don't see a need for another Disney Springs like property. Hotels make sense to certain extent, but it has to balance with existing park capacities.

You have the encroachment on the Fort Wilderness campground which is prime real estate that probably isn't quite earning to it's potential. The whole lake area seems like it would be prime real estate area, along with everything else along the epcot monorail loop.

Also can't help but wonder if future transportation projects might be a factor.

Really, what does walt disney world need that it doesn't already have?

It can probably use more beds.
It can do better in respect to transporting guests.
It could use more attractions for the existing amount of guests.
It could use more affordable housing for employees.

I feel like we need to sick DanBoris on this to ferret it out just like the skyliner project.


----------



## Tigger's ally

sachilles said:


> The land purchase is interesting.
> Not sure if it indicates(via land swap) that they have a big project or many smaller projects on their mind.
> We've collectively been saying no 5th gate for a while, but I wonder if a large expansion of an existing park could be in play?
> 
> I don't see a need for another Disney Springs like property. Hotels make sense to certain extent, but it has to balance with existing park capacities.
> 
> You have the encroachment on the Fort Wilderness campground which is prime real estate that probably isn't quite earning to it's potential. The whole lake area seems like it would be prime real estate area, along with everything else along the epcot monorail loop.
> 
> Also can't help but wonder if future transportation projects might be a factor.
> 
> Really, what does walt disney world need that it doesn't already have?
> 
> It can probably use more beds.
> It can do better in respect to transporting guests.
> It could use more attractions for the existing amount of guests.
> It could use more affordable housing for employees.
> 
> I feel like we need to sick DanBoris on this to ferret it out just like the skyliner project.



Two of the things you mention are already being done with the new hotel/dvc at River Country and the new digs for the college program kids.  

You know one thing that i have thought of over the years (as I grow older) is a place that is set up more for people that are older.  A land where it takes people back in time rather than tomorrow land.  A land with wide sidewalks for scooters.  A land that has CoP and CBJ and the railroad, jungle cruise Tiki room and most shows that older people would want.  We had both my mom and dad and my MIL last trip and it wore them out.  And they are right at 80, get around great and love the place.  They love the feel of Disney, the landscape at the hotels and such but both told me when we left that they probably wouldn't be back.  Just too much walking.


----------



## Q-man

Here is a crazy idea. A college campus on property to address staffing issues.  UCF's campus is 45+ minutes away. Partner with UCF for college classes more convenient to CM. Maybe move the UCF hospitality program on property? Open their own culinary academy? All practicum hours to be fulfilled at WDW. It could get CP CM there for longer if they could work on their degree while in the CP.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Two of the things you mention are already being done with the new hotel/dvc at River Country and the new digs for the college program kids.
> 
> You know one thing that i have thought of over the years (as I grow older) is a place that is set up more for people that are older.  A land where it takes people back in time rather than tomorrow land.  A land with wide sidewalks for scooters.  A land that has CoP and CBJ and the railroad, jungle cruise Tiki room and most shows that older people would want.  We had both my mom and dad and my MIL last trip and it wore them out.  And they are right at 80, get around great and love the place.  They love the feel of Disney, the landscape at the hotels and such but both told me when we left that they probably wouldn't be back.  Just too much walking.



It's an interesting idea - are you thinking a separate park or something like a Retirement Comunity at Disney?

I feel like Disney rather than saying "this park is best for kids, this park is best for older people, etc" wants it to be "every park is for everyone - not every element within each park, but there is something for everyone in every park"  (so making EPCOT more kid/family friendly, adding more thrills to MK, etc.)

I do think Disney needs to keep in mind the benefit of "slow" attractions.  I know that was one complaint (or at least observance) my wife had with Universal - in that there were very few "slow" attractions and you felt like you were always go, go, go - and you go through a ton but then were spent after like 6 hours.   Disney hasn't made a lot of 12+ minute long slowing attractions and not adding parades, if anything removing shows,e tc.


----------



## jade1

Tigger's ally said:


> Two of the things you mention are already being done with the new hotel/dvc at River Country and the new digs for the college program kids.
> 
> You know one thing that i have thought of over the years (as I grow older) is a place that is set up more for people that are older.  A land where it takes people back in time rather than tomorrow land.  A land with wide sidewalks for scooters.  A land that has CoP and CBJ and the railroad, jungle cruise Tiki room and most shows that older people would want.  We had both my mom and dad and my MIL last trip and it wore them out.  And they are right at 80, get around great and love the place.  They love the feel of Disney, the landscape at the hotels and such but both told me when we left that they probably wouldn't be back.  Just too much walking.



I like it, even a Branson type "Eat to the beat" sorta park that doesn't sound too great to the young and restless. Plus Disney shows etc of course. Train, tram people mover type rides but nothing crazy. Getting the folks down for the weather is a lot of it, so summers might be kinda slow I suppose.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Mary Poppins Magicband as well

Two new Limited Edition MagicBands released today: Marry Poppins Returns and Spider-Man


----------



## Tigger's ally

jade1 said:


> I like it, even a Branson type "Eat to the beat" sorta park that doesn't sound too great to the young and restless. Plus Disney shows etc of course. Train, tram people mover type rides but nothing crazy. Getting the folks down for the weather is a lot of it, so summers might be kinda slow I suppose.



Yeah, I noticed that what bothered my parents the most was how the masses pretty much ran over them.  They felt in the way just because they don't move as fast anymore.  I never noticed how fast we move (which I think is slower than the masses) but we did have to slow way down for them.    And we went to the parks in the mornings when they waited till evenings.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's an interesting idea - are you thinking a separate park or something like a Retirement Comunity at Disney?
> 
> I feel like Disney rather than saying "this park is best for kids, this park is best for older people, etc" wants it to be "every park is for everyone - not every element within each park, but there is something for everyone in every park"  (so making EPCOT more kid/family friendly, adding more thrills to MK, etc.)
> 
> I do think Disney needs to keep in mind the benefit of "slow" attractions.  I know that was one complaint (or at least observance) my wife had with Universal - in that there were very few "slow" attractions and you felt like you were always go, go, go - and you go through a ton but then were spent after like 6 hours.   Disney hasn't made a lot of 12+ minute long slowing attractions and not adding parades, if anything removing shows,e tc.




Yeah, just more of a laid back park.  If you make it full of "slow" attractions, then the thrill seekers probably won't bother with it.   Just think about how many park benches you would need in a park like that!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I wonder if the land just came up for sale and they jumped on it.

Might not even want it for the near future, they might have just wanted to have it.


----------



## jade1

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, I noticed that what bothered my parents the most was how the masses pretty much ran over them.  They felt in the way just because they don't move as fast anymore.  I never noticed how fast we move (which I think is slower than the masses) but we did have to slow way down for them.    And we went to the parks in the mornings when they waited till evenings.



Yep and I agree with really wide open walkways, heck welcome scooters etc. Maybe quite a few moving sidewalks like US has after you park.

Like the plenty of shaded benches idea as well. Maybe even a "one guest" (at least) has to be over 55 hotel connected.


----------



## MissGina5

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, just more of a laid back park.  If you make it full of "slow" attractions, then the thrill seekers probably won't bother with it.   Just think about how many park benches you would need in a park like that!


you could make it just kiddy rides too for the youngest of grandchildren


----------



## sachilles

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I wonder if the land just came up for sale and they jumped on it.
> 
> Might not even want it for the near future, they might have just wanted to have it.


That is certainly a valid point. Also could be to prevent it from being purchased by others.


----------



## skier_pete

Tigger's ally said:


> Two of the things you mention are already being done with the new hotel/dvc at River Country and the new digs for the college program kids.
> 
> You know one thing that i have thought of over the years (as I grow older) is a place that is set up more for people that are older.  A land where it takes people back in time rather than tomorrow land.  A land with wide sidewalks for scooters.  A land that has CoP and CBJ and the railroad, jungle cruise Tiki room and most shows that older people would want.  We had both my mom and dad and my MIL last trip and it wore them out.  And they are right at 80, get around great and love the place.  They love the feel of Disney, the landscape at the hotels and such but both told me when we left that they probably wouldn't be back.  Just too much walking.



You want a park target at older/retirees? Good luck with that. I know you are mostly just kidding...but it also is a Fantasyland.

It's another negative of the big crowds Disney has all the time. It can be really intimidating for seniors. The size of the parks is just a wall that everyone hits. We brought my DM and DMIL both around 70 to the parks, and they did well, but yeah you definitely have to go slower. We realize that DMIL when we took her to Universal last year (just past 70) that she can't do it without a wheelchair anymore. (The universal parks are much smalller than the Disney parks, and the walking is quite a bit less.)  



TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think Disney needs to keep in mind the benefit of "slow" attractions.  I know that was one complaint (or at least observance) my wife had with Universal - in that there were very few "slow" attractions and you felt like you were always go, go, go - and you go through a ton but then were spent after like 6 hours.   Disney hasn't made a lot of 12+ minute long slowing attractions and not adding parades, if anything removing shows,e tc.



Well, this is how Universal differentiates. It's a thrill park. It isn't worried about older folks or really younger (lets say <7 year old) folks. I mean it has a few things for kids to not COMPLETELY scare off families - especially now with Harry Potter since that appeals at a pretty young age now, but they really aren't after the "entire family".

Personally, my wife and I's window for Universal is already closing at 50. I'll go on all the rides - but the constant need for thrill gets tedious to me - I already prefer something that can entertain me without having to shake me like a margarita.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Sphero discontinuing Disney licensed products 

https://www.theverge.com/circuitbre...283/sphero-disney-deal-licensed-toys-bb8-r2d2


----------



## Q-man

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I wonder if the land just came up for sale and they jumped on it.
> 
> Might not even want it for the near future, they might have just wanted to have it.





sachilles said:


> That is certainly a valid point. Also could be to prevent it from being purchased by others.



Disney has already stated it will be conservation/water management offset for other development. The seller's rep said pretty much the same.

"This parcel will be used for conservation-related and water management needs," the emailed statement said. https://www.wftv.com/news/local/dis...-of-land-south-of-walt-disney-world/890338512



> But Jerry McGratty, broker/owner of Westhampton Realty and the court-appointed receiver for the property, told GrowthSpotter it's likely the project will stay on a shelf because Disney was primarily interested in acquiring the land for "water management needs" and conservation.
> 
> 
> "I do not believe they will ever develop it," he said.


https://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-cfb-disney-buys-osceola-land-20181216-story.html


----------



## Killer Fish

Q-man said:


> Here is a crazy idea. A college campus on property to address staffing issues.  UCF's campus is 45+ minutes away. Partner with UCF for college classes more convenient to CM. Maybe move the UCF hospitality program on property? Open their own culinary academy? All practicum hours to be fulfilled at WDW. It could get CP CM there for longer if they could work on their degree while in the CP.



Defending National Champs UCF has their hospitality school much closer actually. The Rosen College of Hospitality Management (proud alumni) is almost right next to Universal's new park pending location/Rosen Shingle Creek. I always though Disney should be more active with Students there especially since that campus now has housing as well.


----------



## unbanshee

*News
*
New ‘Taste of Magic Kingdom Park VIP Tour’ Now Available to Book

http://blogmickey.com/2018/12/new-taste-of-magic-kingdom-park-vip-tour-now-available-to-book/


----------



## Tigger's ally

Killer Fish said:


> Defending National Champs UCF .



i see what you did there!  Love it!


----------



## jknezek

Killer Fish said:


> Defending National Champs UCF





Tigger's ally said:


> i see what you did there!  Love it!



Yep. Love it.


----------



## SG131

Q-man said:


> Disney has already stated it will be conservation/water management offset for other development. The seller's rep said pretty much the same.
> 
> "This parcel will be used for conservation-related and water management needs," the emailed statement said. https://www.wftv.com/news/local/dis...-of-land-south-of-walt-disney-world/890338512
> 
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-cfb-disney-buys-osceola-land-20181216-story.html


I would love if it were a 5th gate.  The crowds have gotten so unmanageable, it would be nice to have another park to divide people up a bit more.  Either way, if they need it for water resources and conservation it certainly sounds like they have some sort of large scale project in the works.  That's a huge conservation area.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Four-park Magic Tickets go on sale mid-January 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-4-park-magic-tickets-go-on-sale-mid-january/


Looks like they have the added complication of the "tiering" aspect this year so you need to buy the right level for when you would visit


----------



## HuskieJohn

TheMaxRebo said:


> New Into the Spiderverse Magic Band seen at Hollywood Studios
> 
> View attachment 370333



Isn't this against the agreement with Universal for selling it at HS?


----------



## rteetz

HuskieJohn said:


> Isn't this against the agreement with Universal for selling it at HS?


Merchandise tends to be different. They have sold Marvel merchandise in the parks before. I think the packaging is a little different though which is why they are able to do it.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 The Spunky Stork Opens New Store in the Marketplace at Disney Springs


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 New Colorvision Location Opens to Guests at Universal Studios Florida


----------



## hakepb

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Four-park Magic Tickets go on sale mid-January
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/walt-disney-world-4-park-magic-tickets-go-on-sale-mid-january/
> 
> 
> Looks like they have the added complication of the "tiering" aspect this year so you need to buy the right level for when you would visit


SWGE soft opening in October? (After these tickets can be used)


----------



## siren0119

hakepb said:


> SWGE soft opening in October? (After these tickets can be used)


I wouldn't read much into that. When 2019 ticket prices came out, there was a lot of chatter that the ticket reservations only being open until Dec 15th gave away something, and that was proven to be untrue when they eventually released ticket prices through the end of 2019. 

It's fun to speculate, but very much a "we'll know when we know" situation.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Universal Orlando Announces New Macy's Parade/Cinematic Celebration Dessert Party


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unbanshee said:


> *News
> *
> New ‘Taste of Magic Kingdom Park VIP Tour’ Now Available to Book
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/12/new-taste-of-magic-kingdom-park-vip-tour-now-available-to-book/



sort of wish a food based tour was at a park other than the Magic Kingdom - but the idea of going behind the scenes to the kitchens and then getting to sample and item still in development sounds pretty cool


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Top Dealmaker Kevin Mayer Talks Fox Plans and that New Streaming Service


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

unbanshee said:


> *News
> *
> New ‘Taste of Magic Kingdom Park VIP Tour’ Now Available to Book
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/12/new-taste-of-magic-kingdom-park-vip-tour-now-available-to-book/


This tour sounds really interesting. However, there are two parks that I would much rather experience a food tour at than the Magic Kingdom (EPCOT and Animal Kingdom).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> This tour sounds really interesting. However, there are two parks that I would much rather experience a food tour at than the Magic Kingdom (EPCOT and Animal Kingdom).



haha, I just posted a very similar sentiment and agree with you about what the preferred parks would be


----------



## Q-man

SG131 said:


> I would love if it were a 5th gate.  The crowds have gotten so unmanageable, it would be nice to have another park to divide people up a bit more.  Either way, if they need it for water resources and conservation it certainly sounds like they have some sort of large scale project in the works.  That's a huge conservation area.



With how these conservation swaps work 50% of the total acreage would be the highest possible. The 3000 acre Mira Lago purchase, from a few years ago, only netted offsetting around 600 acres for development.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Universal Orlando Announces New Macy's Parade/Cinematic Celebration Dessert Party



I guess we can predict some after hour events and some parties soon in Unis future....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Rose Gold Ear Headbands Arrive at Disney Cruise Line


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Films On Oscar Nomination Shortlists


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Walt Disney World Employee Accused of Stalking Another Employee


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Films On Oscar Nomination Shortlists



I am happy to see that “A Place Called Slaughter Race” from “Ralph Breaks the Internet” (Disney Animation) made the cut


----------



## Gusey

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am happy to see that “A Place Called Slaughter Race” from “Ralph Breaks the Internet” (Disney Animation) made the cut



I would love it if that one won, can you imagine how they would perform the song on stage?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Gusey said:


> I would love it if that one won, can you imagine how they would perform the song on stage?



even if it just makes the final nominations - I think they usually perform all of the finalists on the show

(actually that might increase its odds if they think that performance might draw eyeballs)


----------



## BorderTenny

RIP Penny Marshall. Yes, she's had at least one Disney appearance (in Hocus Pocus).
https://www.npr.org/2018/12/18/6778...filmmaker-and-laverne-shirley-star-dies-at-75


----------



## soniam

dlavender said:


> I guess we can predict some after hour events and some parties soon in Unis future....



We'll see. They are fairly restricted on their operating hours due to their proximity to neighborhoods. They already do Halloween Horror Nights, which was the original hard party ticket, at least in Orlando, and technically it was called Fright Nights then. Also, a lot of their extras are included in admission, like all of the holiday presentations/parades/performances, Mardi Gras, and Rock the Universe. They get their "found" money in other ways, like Express Pass.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

World of Color to NOT return until 2019:

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/breaking-...rn-to-disney-california-adventure-until-2019/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> World of Color to NOT return until 2019:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/breaking-...rn-to-disney-california-adventure-until-2019/


I think its going to be early 2019 though.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Liberty Square Riverboat Reopening Saturday December 22


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> World of Color to NOT return until 2019:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/breaking-...rn-to-disney-california-adventure-until-2019/



I found it to be the worst nighttime display so maybe Disney is just helping folks out? Lol...but I love Illuminations so what do I know?


----------



## rteetz

amberpi said:


> I found it to be the worst nighttime display so maybe Disney is just helping folks out? Lol...but I love Illuminations so what do I know?


WoC is beloved by many so I don't think that is the case. There were some serious issues that happened with WoC. It is still actively being worked on.


----------



## dina444444

amberpi said:


> I found it to be the worst nighttime display so maybe Disney is just helping folks out? Lol...but I love Illuminations so what do I know?


It’s one of my favorite nighttime shows. They had a massive issue back in June that basically led to several moving parts having to be completely rebuilt.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

amberpi said:


> I found it to be the worst nighttime display so maybe Disney is just helping folks out? Lol...but I love Illuminations so what do I know?



I have only seen it once and was a bit disappointed by it (maybe built up expectations too much).  And the viewing my area is a disaster (we had a dining package, got there 45 mins early and still could barely see we were behind so many people). And getting out of the area after it’s over is even a worse experience


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have only seen it once and was a bit disappointed by it (maybe built up expectations too much).  And the viewing my area is a disaster (we had a dining package, got there 45 mins early and still could barely see we were behind so many people). And getting out of the area after it’s over is even a worse experience


Totally agree with all of this. That said if you have a decent viewing spot I think it’s a fantastic show.


----------



## amberpi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have only seen it once and was a bit disappointed by it (maybe built up expectations too much).  And the viewing my area is a disaster (we had a dining package, got there 45 mins early and still could barely see we were behind so many people). And getting out of the area after it’s over is even a worse experience



Same - had the dining package was super excited, have been back many times since...never went back to WoC. I know people love it, but it's just movies on water, I can't figure out the big whoop...but again, I love Illuminations and lots of folks don't.


----------



## amberpi

rteetz said:


> WoC is beloved by many so I don't think that is the case. There were some serious issues that happened with WoC. It is still actively being worked on.



I was being silly, but seriously, I do not get the love.


----------



## crazy4wdw

There's a lot of speculation on the net that the first trailer for Star Wars IX may be out this week, it's possible it could be released tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> There's a lot of speculation on the net that the first trailer for Star Wars IX may be out this week, it's possible it could be released tomorrow.


That seems early doesn’t it?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

amberpi said:


> Same - had the dining package was super excited, have been back many times since...never went back to WoC. I know people love it, but it's just movies on water, I can't figure out the big whoop...but again, I love Illuminations and lots of folks don't.



Oh man! So sorry  DH and I swear by the CC dining package and that it’s the only way to properly see WoC (also one of our favorite nighttime shows).... I agree with other posters that it’s totally dependent on view though, and can understand that a truly great show shouldn’t be quite so dependent on exact location.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Oh man! So sorry  DH and I swear by the CC dining package and that it’s the only way to properly see WoC (also one of our favorite nighttime shows).... I agree with other posters that it’s totally dependent on view though, and can understand that a truly great show shouldn’t be quite so dependent on exact location.



It was the CC ding package we did and still had a pretty crappy view (also a disappointing meal).  But obviously I have limited experience so maybe just bad lick


----------



## Capang

crazy4wdw said:


> There's a lot of speculation on the net that the first trailer for Star Wars IX may be out this week, it's possible it could be released tomorrow.


Any chance that would be shown in front of Poppins?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Interesting article on the personal shopper crackdown

https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2018/12/17/18145114/disney-theme-park-merchandise-flipping


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

TheMaxRebo said:


> It was the CC ding package we did and still had a pretty crappy view (also a disappointing meal).  But obviously I have limited experience so maybe just bad lick



Yeah I guess I assumed that’s the one you did so I was realizing we may need to stop sharing that as the ultimate way to see WoC for people who wouldn’t otherwise eat at CC...Could end up being an expensive regret!


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Interesting article on the personal shopper crackdown
> 
> https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2018/12/17/18145114/disney-theme-park-merchandise-flipping




Overall sounds like a mess out west.

Still no idea how they know and ebay item is from a certain AP though. Hoped the article might cover that. Oh well.


----------



## Sweettears

TheMaxRebo said:


> It was the CC ding package we did and still had a pretty crappy view (also a disappointing meal).  But obviously I have limited experience so maybe just bad lick


No you are right. Before I went to DCL to see the show I determined that the dinner package deals gave you lousy setting. Equivalent to the Fantasmic seating with the dinner options. For WoC I use seating in the loosest sense.


----------



## closetmickey

The WoC dessert party is fantastic. Highly recommend it over the dinner packages. Actual seats at actual tables with desserts served to you. Well worth it!


----------



## wnwardii

closetmickey said:


> The WoC dessert party is fantastic. Highly recommend it over the dinner packages. Actual seats at actual tables with desserts served to you. Well worth it!



Couldn't agree more.  I have seen WoC two different times.  Both were with the Dessert Party.  My primary reason was that you really do not have to camp out waiting for either the FP area or the reserved Dining area just to end up standing longer.  Yes, you may be a little further back with the dessert party.  But you get a complete view of the entire area and you really do not have anyone standing right in front of you.


----------



## crazy4wdw

rteetz said:


> That seems early doesn’t it?


The first trailer for The Force Awakens was released about one year before the film was scheduled to premier.   We're almost a year away from the release of episode IX, 12/20/19. 

Blog Mickey has the rumor mentioned on their website:  https://mickeyblog.com/2018/12/18/star-wars-episode-9-teaser-trailer-released-wednesday/


----------



## atricks

For anyone keeping track of Universal's third theme park expansion, there was a county meeting last night about the Kirkman road extension to the south (From Sand lake Rd) which did wind up being approved.  There's na animated mock up of the new road up o on the Orlando Sentinel at https://www.orlandosentinel.com/new...ad-extension-big-projects-20181218-story.html

  IT shifs east of Lockheed martin and heads south, with a dedicated bus lanes in the median and a road labeled as a resort road and another as the Universal park entrance.  Road design is expected to be finished next fall and construction should begin in the summer of 2020.  (Rumor suggests the internal target for the new park is late 2021, although it may very well likely go into 2022 depending on how constructions goes, the construction going on currently is a mass land grading project with endless streams of dumptrucks)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm sure if a SW trailer is released it'll be very minimal. 

Close up shot of lightsaber.

Shot of the falcon flying.

Close up of Finn's face.

Cue thunderous applause.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I have only seen it once and was a bit disappointed by it (maybe built up expectations too much).  And the viewing my area is a disaster (we had a dining package, got there 45 mins early and still could barely see we were behind so many people). And getting out of the area after it’s over is even a worse experience



Disneyland night shows are sadly way too dependent on how good a viewing spot you can find.

Everyone swears by Disneyland's fantasmic over Disney world. I guess it's nice, if I can actually see it. And the only way I can actually see is if I buy a dining package.

I've argued in the past that Disneyland just needs to build a show amphitheater somewhere and house the nighttime shows there. Solves alot of problems, especially visibility and crowding in DL.


----------



## unbanshee

crazy4wdw said:


> The first trailer for The Force Awakens was released about one year before the film was scheduled to premier.   We're almost a year away from the release of episode IX, 12/20/19.
> 
> Blog Mickey has the rumor mentioned on their website:  https://mickeyblog.com/2018/12/18/star-wars-episode-9-teaser-trailer-released-wednesday/



That's not Blog Mickey, it's an impostor that decided to reverse the name and steal the pants logo


----------



## sachilles

We found WoC viewing to be pretty poor as well. What we could see looked cool though.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

News

Aladdin: First Look At Guy Ritchie's Live-Action Remake of Disney Classic!

This article from Entertainment Weekly has a picture of Will Smith as the Genie and the actors playing Aladdin and Jasmine in their costumes. Also, a nice small video of them in different areas of the sets.


----------



## OKW Lover

amberpi said:


> I found it to be the worst nighttime display so maybe Disney is just helping folks out?


Pretty sure this was a joke.  But just in case, I think this is Disney's best nighttime display.   Yes, people are different.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Interesting article on the personal shopper crackdown
> 
> https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2018/12/17/18145114/disney-theme-park-merchandise-flipping



I find the whole love/hate relationship between Disney and their AP holders (particularly at Disneyland) to be pretty interesting.  Obviously many, many of them are just the biggest Disney fans - but does seem like others take it too far and feel super entitled by it and you see those stories of basically gang fights among pass holders ... and then knowing Disney wants to create as much room for new fans to come for Galaxy's Edge (e.g., the ones who are going to drop serious $ on their trips) and you can kinda see where they are coming from


----------



## TheMaxRebo

closetmickey said:


> The WoC dessert party is fantastic. Highly recommend it over the dinner packages. Actual seats at actual tables with desserts served to you. Well worth it!



if we ever do go to Disneyland again that is definitely my plan (it wasn't offered when we went)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Everyone swears by Disneyland's fantasmic over Disney world. I guess it's nice, if I can actually see it. And the only way I can actually see is if I buy a dining package.



I think the actual show is better at Disneyland, but I prefer the WDW version due to the actual theater seating

If they put the Disneyland version of the show in the DHS theater that would be the best


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm sure if a SW trailer is released it'll be very minimal.
> 
> Close up shot of lightsaber.
> 
> Shot of the falcon flying.
> 
> Close up of Finn's face.
> 
> Cue thunderous applause.




plus a voice over that features several voices that people over-analyze about what it means for Luke being back, Yoda, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> News
> 
> Aladdin: First Look At Guy Ritchie's Live-Action Remake of Disney Classic!
> 
> This article from Entertainment Weekly has a picture of Will Smith as the Genie and the actors playing Aladdin and Jasmine in their costumes. Also, a nice small video of them in different areas of the sets.




I am interested in this movie but I really think it is going to come down to how Smith does as the Genie ... coming after Robin Williams and then James Monroe Inglehart in the Broadway version, just so much hinges on that performance and if it can live up to those two 

First image has me a bit worried as it looks like Will Smith in a Halloween costume, but maybe in the actual movie it will come off more authentic


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am interested in this movie but I really think it is going to come down to how Smith does as the Genie ... coming after Robin Williams and then James Monroe Inglehart in the Broadway version, just so much hinges on that performance and if it can live up to those two
> 
> First image has me a bit worried as it looks like Will Smith in a Halloween costume, but maybe in the actual movie it will come off more authentic


I do agree about the costumes.

As someone who saw James Monroe Inglehart perform and loves Robin Williams role of the Genie, Will Smith has a ton of shoes to fill.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I do agree about the costumes.
> 
> As someone who saw James Monroe Inglehart perform and loves Robin Williams role of the Genie, Will Smith has a ton of shoes to fill.



yeah, we saw Aladdin on Broadway during the preview period and while I thought a few of the actors needed to grow into the roles a bit (which I understood they did over time) Ingelhart already owned the role - and as a live actor that is probably who I will compare Will Smith to more than just Robin Williams "voice" so will be interesting to see.  I do think Will Smith will have to go in a bit of a different direction, he can't just try to do his version of what Ingelhart did


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I find the whole love/hate relationship between Disney and their AP holders (particularly at Disneyland) to be pretty interesting.  Obviously many, many of them are just the biggest Disney fans - but does seem like others take it too far and feel super entitled by it and you see those stories of basically gang fights among pass holders ... and then knowing Disney wants to create as much room for new fans to come for Galaxy's Edge (e.g., the ones who are going to drop serious $ on their trips) and you can kinda see where they are coming from


Yeah Disney I think is trying to find a good balance for the APs in DLR. I’m not sure what that balance is though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Yeah Disney I think is trying to find a good balance for the APs in DLR. I’m not sure what that balance is though.



Yeah, obviously they have been increasing the prices a lot lately, but I think that does more to be a hardship on the real fans than it does to be a burden to like the ebay resellers (who will just pass along the increase to their resales)

I know some might not like it but best bet might be to black out all AP holders from Galaxy's Edge until like September or something so people who want to go just for that can pay for it but then all AP holders can get to it, just not right away (unless they want to pay extra for it)


----------



## wareagle57

I've only seen WoC once and it was from the front row without a dinning package and a great view. It was also during the 60th celebration so it wasn't the original show but I still thought it was great. We did have to get in line about an hour before they would let anyone in and I don't think it's worth going through that more than once, but I'm glad we did it.


----------



## Firebird060

jade1 said:


> Overall sounds like a mess out west.
> 
> Still no idea how they know and ebay item is from a certain AP though. Hoped the article might cover that. Oh well.




It can be a challenge i am sure,  I know they were using peoples Facebook accounts to verify.  Some Facebook groups and some Facebook users who are AP holders, would advertise things on sale on those pages and then link people to there ebay account,   if the person selling the item isnt the smartest and doesnt know really how easily you can be identified via social media and other things and links themselves to accounts to accept payments, then it isnt hard to find out and identify.   

It seems like the ones who were caught and had there AP revoked are those who were actually treating it more like a small business.  The cronic users and abusers of the system were the ones Disney could easily identify and revoke.  Now this whole crackdown isnt going to stop all the resellers, because nothing stops anyone from buying something without a AP discount and reselling it,  at a mark up,  which wouldnt invalidate a AP since there is no rules that you cant resell, only you cant get the AP discount and resell.    What it does is allows Disney to publicly put on notice anyone who does "abuse" the discount AP system and makes it easier for either Disney to later revoke  the AP merch discount , or possibly Disney just limiting the number of LE items down to 1 per pass or something like that.  Either one would have outrage from the Disney fans, but now Disney can do it and have it not seem like it was out of no where. Gives them a shadow of a leg to stand on, makes it more palatable to us masses.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney announced attractions, exhibits, and more for the NBA experience

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/disney-an...ore-for-the-nba-experience-at-disney-springs/


Obviously will depend on pricing but this could be fun ... I know if I were in middle school and could do a birthday party there or something enabling me to do that with a bunch of friends that would be cool


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney announced attractions, exhibits, and more for the NBA experience
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/disney-an...ore-for-the-nba-experience-at-disney-springs/
> 
> 
> Obviously will depend on pricing but this could be fun ... I know if I were in middle school and could do a birthday party there or something enabling me to do that with a bunch of friends that would be cool


I think this will be pretty popular at least at first.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think this will be pretty popular at least at first.



yeah, will be interesting if it has staying power - but I am glad for new "activities" to do at Disney springs


----------



## publix subs

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know if I were in middle school and could do a birthday party there or something enabling me to do that with a bunch of friends that would be cool


or as a 30 year old as well


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney announced attractions, exhibits, and more for the NBA experience
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/disney-an...ore-for-the-nba-experience-at-disney-springs/
> 
> 
> Obviously will depend on pricing but this could be fun ... I know if I were in middle school and could do a birthday party there or something enabling me to do that with a bunch of friends that would be cool



As a huge sports fan, I will definitely check this out but I do prefer MLB, NFL, NHL and college sports over the NBA.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

publix subs said:


> or as a 30 year old as well



true ... guess I should say "as a middle schooler - or someone older living out his middle school dreams" :0)

(though as now a 40 year old there is zero chance I would come out of that experience without an injury)


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> - but I am glad for new "activities" to do at Disney springs



Does sitting on the same bar stool 18 some odd years in a row at the hole in the wall bar constitute "new activity"?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, we saw Aladdin on Broadway during the preview period and while I thought a few of the actors needed to grow into the roles a bit (which I understood they did over time) Ingelhart already owned the role - and as a live actor that is probably who I will compare Will Smith to more than just Robin Williams "voice" so will be interesting to see.  I do think Will Smith will have to go in a bit of a different direction, he can't just try to do his version of what Ingelhart did


Well, James Monroe Iglehart won the Tony Award for Best Actor for a reason.  

I did really like Adam Jacobs as Aladdin. The original Jasmine is who I am still questioning, but she was still good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Does sitting on the same bar stool 18 some odd years in a row at the hole in the wall bar constitute "new activity"?



sure - as long as you occasionally switch it up by drinking using your left hand


----------



## jade1

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm sure if a SW trailer is released it'll be very minimal.
> 
> Close up shot of lightsaber.
> 
> Shot of the falcon flying.
> 
> Close up of Finn's face.
> 
> Cue thunderous applause.



Probably a glued Light Saber and glued Kylo helmet, and other things needing repair.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like Tropical Hideway at Disneyland is open - or at least for a media preview


----------



## sachilles

One thing I'm surprised with Disney about, particularly Disney Springs, is the lack of an indoor karting and amusement center. Indoor electric karts etc. They are popping up around the country. I know there is outdoor karting around Orlando. Someone mentioned the NBA experience for kids birthday parties. I'd think some sort of indoor karting/trampoline park done in disney fashion, could be quite popular in the Disney Springs area. Something like Top Golf as well. They might exist outside the bubble, but not inside currently. I feel like those might be more lucrative than an upscale clothing boutique.
I could see half a family wanting to shop, where the other would rather have an activity center even if it is additional money.


----------



## The Pho

sachilles said:


> One thing I'm surprised with Disney about, particularly Disney Springs, is the lack of an indoor karting and amusement center. Indoor electric karts etc. They are popping up around the country. I know there is outdoor karting around Orlando. Someone mentioned the NBA experience for kids birthday parties. I'd think some sort of indoor karting/trampoline park done in disney fashion, could be quite popular in the Disney Springs area. Something like Top Golf as well. They might exist outside the bubble, but not inside currently. I feel like those might be more lucrative than an upscale clothing boutique.
> I could see half a family wanting to shop, where the other would rather have an activity center even if it is additional money.


They tried that and that's what NBA is replacing.   Mostly because Disney essentially abandoned it shortly after it opened but kept it running.


----------



## Firebird060

Disney quest was fun when it first came out,  but they Stopped caring for it and keeping it up to date so it became dated quickly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> They tried that and that's what NBA is replacing.   Mostly because Disney essentially abandoned it shortly after it opened but kept it running.





Firebird060 said:


> Disney quest was fun when it first came out,  but they Stopped caring for it and keeping it up to date so it became dated quickly.



yeah, and then when Disney Quest Chicago failed I think it just soured them on the concept as a whole ... and they kept messing with the pricing structure, etc.

It's a good concept but one you have to keep updated to be worthwhile


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, and then when Disney Quest Chicago failed I think it just soured them on the concept as a whole ... and they kept messing with the pricing structure, etc.
> 
> It's a good concept but one you have to keep updated to be worthwhile


The Chicago one was a weird decision and then they closed it when it was still making money and stopped midway through building the Philadelphia one.  Even just small updates would've kept it going, it only ever needed minor refurbishments every couple years to keep it as a cutting edge showcase, new animations, new vr/3d tech, some new sensors, etc.   I miss the Genie elevator and bumper cars with cannons the most though.  Should've been treated like the 5th gate.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like Tropical Hideway at Disneyland is open - or at least for a media preview
> 
> View attachment 370665




Just to add - looks like should open to guests later today:


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like Tropical Hideway at Disneyland is open - or at least for a media preview
> 
> View attachment 370665



I’m following #TheTropicalHideaway on twitter and wow this area looks impressive. There’s pineapple, orange and raspberry dole whips. You can get them as a regular soft serve, as floats or something called loaded whips which looks like it has fruit and pockeys in it. So many details like animal footprints in ground and many S.E.A references. Also, Rosita looks very impressive.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> The Chicago one was a weird decision and then they closed it when it was still making money and stopped midway through building the Philadelphia one.  Even just small updates would've kept it going, it only ever needed minor refurbishments every couple years to keep it as a cutting edge showcase, new animations, new vr/3d tech, some new sensors, etc.   I miss the Genie elevator and bumper cars with cannons the most though.  *Should've been treated like the 5th gate*.



Agreed - I think it was just something that Eisner thought would be huge (nationwide) and then when it wasn't he lost interest and moved onto other things


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> I’m following #TheTropicalHideaway on twitter and wow this area looks impressive. There’s pineapple, orange and raspberry dole whips. You can get them as a regular soft serve, as floats or something called loaded whips which looks like it has fruit and pockeys in it. So many details like animal footprints in ground and many S.E.A references. Also, Rosita looks very impressive.



yeah, the DIS team posted a picture of that - looks pretty good!  (I guess the cookie spears are supposed to be like the poison darts the native shoot at you on the jungle cruise


----------



## BigRed98

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, the DIS team posted a picture of that - looks pretty good!  (I guess the cookie spears are supposed to be like the poison darts the native shoot at you on the jungle cruise
> 
> View attachment 370705



This is definitely going to be a hit and also provides more seating for Bengal BBQ and a great ambiance.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Hollywood Studios 12/19/18 (Skyliner & Bus Loop Construction, Disney Jr. Dance Party Update, Galaxy’s Edge, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

UPDATE: The Tropical Hideaway Will Open on Dec. 21 at Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Mushu Cupcake From All-Star Music Will Surprise You With More Than Just A Black Tongue


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Christmas Day Dessert Coming to Satu’li Canteen in Pandora – The World of Avatar


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> I think this will be pretty popular at least at first.


Agree .. I don't see this having any staying power. 

It seems way too focused in its audience.  Theme restaurants like Hard Rock, Planet Hollywood, ESPN Zone all had their time in the sun and faded away after a while. Like those other tourist restaurants most families will check it out, have fun, and just never return. 

I see this more short-lived than those restaurants. 

It's been said before .. but if the NBA restaurant didn't work at Universal CityWalk, what makes them think making some giant monstrosity of a building with tons of activities in it will work at Disney Springs? 

While this seems more activity-centric, I think that may hurt it, as I assume all these experiences will cost money and unless you are a basketball-centric family, you'll just avoid it to avoid the kids begging to play the games. 

It just feels like Disney trying very hard to promote the NBA that they are heavily invested in thanks to some awful broadcast deals made via ESPN.


----------



## hertamaniac

sachilles said:


> One thing I'm surprised with Disney about, particularly Disney Springs, is the lack of an indoor karting and amusement center. Indoor electric karts etc. They are popping up around the country. I know there is outdoor karting around Orlando. Someone mentioned the NBA experience for kids birthday parties. I'd think some sort of indoor karting/trampoline park done in disney fashion, could be quite popular in the Disney Springs area. Something like Top Golf as well. They might exist outside the bubble, but not inside currently. I feel like those might be more lucrative than an upscale clothing boutique.
> I could see half a family wanting to shop, where the other would rather have an activity center even if it is additional money.



Actually, Andretti Karting is an indoor electric go cart facility with a few different configurations depending on skill/age.  It is adjacent to Top Golf and has laser tag, VR racing (I can't bring my lap times down without disabling ABS and traction control), bowling, a massive arcade, a top level bar and a huge restaurant.  Both Top Golf and Andretti Karting are just behind the Orange County Convention Center just off of I-Drive.


----------



## sachilles

hertamaniac said:


> Actually, Andretti Karting is an indoor electric go cart facility with a few different configurations depending on skill/age.  It is adjacent to Top Golf and has laser tag, VR racing (I can't bring my lap times down without disabling ABS and traction control), bowling, a massive arcade, a top level bar and a huge restaurant.  Both Top Golf and Andretti Karting are just behind the Orange County Convention Center just off of I-Drive.


That's exactly what I'm talking about, but needs to be in the disney bubble so that disney guests without transport can utilize it. That same complex next to disney springs would be perfect.

No doubt that facility pulls in a good amount of business from universal patrons.
It doesn't need to be owned by disney, simply be there for an additional attraction to guests. Disney Springs is missing that type of thing. You have the NBA experience coming on line and you have the VR experience(star wars and wreck it ralph).


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Halloween Horror Nights expands in 2019

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/events/halloween-horror-nights/index.html


----------



## jade1

Firebird060 said:


> It can be a challenge i am sure,  I know they were using peoples Facebook accounts to verify.  Some Facebook groups and some Facebook users who are AP holders, would advertise things on sale on those pages and then link people to there ebay account,   if the person selling the item isnt the smartest and doesnt know really how easily you can be identified via social media and other things and links themselves to accounts to accept payments, then it isnt hard to find out and identify.
> 
> It seems like the ones who were caught and had there AP revoked are those who were actually treating it more like a small business.  The cronic users and abusers of the system were the ones Disney could easily identify and revoke.  Now this whole crackdown isnt going to stop all the resellers, because nothing stops anyone from buying something without a AP discount and reselling it,  at a mark up,  which wouldnt invalidate a AP since there is no rules that you cant resell, only you cant get the AP discount and resell.    What it does is allows Disney to publicly put on notice anyone who does "abuse" the discount AP system and makes it easier for either Disney to later revoke  the AP merch discount , or possibly Disney just limiting the number of LE items down to 1 per pass or something like that.  Either one would have outrage from the Disney fans, but now Disney can do it and have it not seem like it was out of no where. Gives them a shadow of a leg to stand on, makes it more palatable to us masses.



Ah that makes sense thanks. 

Sounds like some were very blatant about what they were doing. Had never heard of such a thing until now.


----------



## jade1

crazy4wdw said:


> The first trailer for The Force Awakens was released about one year before the film was scheduled to premier.   We're almost a year away from the release of episode IX, 12/20/19.
> 
> Blog Mickey has the rumor mentioned on their website:  https://mickeyblog.com/2018/12/18/star-wars-episode-9-teaser-trailer-released-wednesday/




I assume it wasn't in the M Poppins previews, or we would have heard by now.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Halloween Horror Nights expands in 2019
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/events/halloween-horror-nights/index.html




Have taken quite a few friends to this, it's a great way to see Diagon Alley and Gringotts as well as all the other rides at US,* for much less than a day ticket.*

Not to mention a great night of horror and houses. I feel like we went in around 4PM? and it was open until 2AM-so plenty of time.


----------



## crazy4wdw

_The Walt Disney Company Board of Directors declared a semi-annual cash dividend of $0.88 per share, payable January 10, 2019 to shareholders of record at the close of business on December 10, 2018. This dividend marks an increase from $0.84 per share paid in July 2018._


----------



## Q-man

tlmadden73 said:


> Agree .. I don't see this having any staying power.
> 
> It seems way too focused in its audience.  Theme restaurants like Hard Rock, Planet Hollywood, ESPN Zone all had their time in the sun and faded away after a while. Like those other tourist restaurants most families will check it out, have fun, and just never return.
> 
> I see this more short-lived than those restaurants.
> 
> It's been said before .. but if the NBA restaurant didn't work at Universal CityWalk, what makes them think making some giant monstrosity of a building with tons of activities in it will work at Disney Springs?
> 
> While this seems more activity-centric, I think that may hurt it, as I assume all these experiences will cost money and unless you are a basketball-centric family, you'll just avoid it to avoid the kids begging to play the games.
> 
> It just feels like Disney trying very hard to promote the NBA that they are heavily invested in thanks to some awful broadcast deals made via ESPN.



i look at it as Spring Training brings baseball in, the ESPN stuff in fairly football centric, and this will add basketball.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

NFL Stars Announced for 2019 Pro Bowl Week at ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex


----------



## closetmickey

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Disneyland night shows are sadly way too dependent on how good a viewing spot you can find.
> 
> Everyone swears by Disneyland's fantasmic over Disney world. I guess it's nice, if I can actually see it. And the only way I can actually see is if I buy a dining package.
> 
> I've argued in the past that Disneyland just needs to build a show amphitheater somewhere and house the nighttime shows there. Solves alot of problems, especially visibility and crowding in DL.



I agree with you regarding the seating locations. However, it is a bit of a double edged sword as I think the seating arrangement (when you get a good spot) is actually one of the things that adds to the charm of the nighttime shows at DLR.


----------



## closetmickey

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just to add - looks like should open to guests later today:
> 
> View attachment 370698


Looks great!


----------



## Capang

Mary Poppins Returns is practically perfect in every way. 

I'm not crying. There's something in my eyes.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Mary Poppins Returns is practically perfect in every way.
> 
> I'm not crying. There's something in my eyes.


I can't wait!


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I can't wait!


It is truly amazing. An absolutely gorgeous film. A few great surprises, outstanding music...
I've never been a fan of Lin-Manuel Miranda but I am now. And I will never see Emily Blunt as anyone else but Mary Poppins. Go see it!


----------



## soniam

hertamaniac said:


> Actually, Andretti Karting is an indoor electric go cart facility with a few different configurations depending on skill/age.  It is adjacent to Top Golf and has laser tag, VR racing (I can't bring my lap times down without disabling ABS and traction control), bowling, a massive arcade, a top level bar and a huge restaurant.  Both Top Golf and Andretti Karting are just behind the Orange County Convention Center just off of I-Drive.



Even in the real world, you have to disable ABS and traction control to get your lap times down. Just wish the other commuters in front of me understood that Actually, I don't I am joking about the other commuters. Oh well



jade1 said:


> Have taken quite a few friends to this, it's a great way to see Diagon Alley and Gringotts as well as all the other rides at US,* for much less than a day ticket.*
> 
> Not to mention a great night of horror and houses. I feel like we went in around 4PM? and it was open until 2AM-so plenty of time.



This year is was 6 or 6:30pm with just the HHN ticket. Still a ton of time though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> Mary Poppins Returns is practically perfect in every way.
> 
> I'm not crying. There's something in my eyes.



Dang ninjas cutting onions in the theater


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> It is truly amazing. An absolutely gorgeous film. A few great surprises, outstanding music...
> I've never been a fan of Lin-Manuel Miranda but I am now. And I will never see Emily Blunt as anyone else but Mary Poppins. Go see it!



Glad to hear this ... I am not anti Lin-Manuel but also am not gaga over him like a lot of people so glad to hear you liked him in this


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> It is truly amazing. An absolutely gorgeous film. A few great surprises, outstanding music...
> I've never been a fan of Lin-Manuel Miranda but I am now. And I will never see Emily Blunt as anyone else but Mary Poppins. Go see it!


I’m hoping to this weekend.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad to hear this ... I am not anti Lin-Manuel but also am not gaga over him like a lot of people so glad to hear you liked him in this


Yeah, I never have been, either. I didn't dislike him per se, I just didn't care for him the way others do. He was amazing. Perfectly cast.


rteetz said:


> I’m hoping to this weekend.


Do it!


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> I’m hoping to this weekend.



Going Saturday nightI wish we were going tomorrow or Friday though. I guess I already saw a lot of spoilers at D23 Destination D. It was worth the spoilers though.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Imagineer Says Disneyland’s Tropical Hideaway Contains Clues “For Future Attractions”


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Imagineer Says Disneyland’s Tropical Hideaway Contains Clues “For Future Attractions”


I wonder in which park. We have always heard they were looking to expand the SEA storyline.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Black Panther” Composer Ludwig Göransson To Score “The Mandalorian” Series


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I wonder in which park. We have always heard they were looking to expand the SEA storyline.



I do love be all the references with those oars


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Imagineer Says Disneyland’s Tropical Hideaway Contains Clues “For Future Attractions”



This is the COOLEST thing.... especially after being to DisneySea and experiencing a ton of S.E.A- related references. A highlight of the trip was completing Leonardo’s Challenge and getting a stamp certifying me as a new member of S.E.A... cannot wait for it to expand to other parks


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Judi Dench at Commander Root in Artemis Fowl

https://ew.com/movies/2018/12/19/ar...first-look/amp/#click=https://t.co/XcMar5gI8W


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Judi Dench at Commander Root in Artemis Fowl
> 
> https://ew.com/movies/2018/12/19/ar...first-look/amp/#click=https://t.co/XcMar5gI8W


Its Dame Judi Dench.   Lol JK


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Work on Illuminations replacement 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...t-epcot-for-future-nighttime-spectaculars.htm


----------



## jade1

Capang said:


> Mary Poppins Returns is practically perfect in every way.
> 
> I'm not crying. There's something in my eyes.



Yes we really liked it as well, esp after rewatching the first one and Saving Mr Banks recently.


----------



## jade1

soniam said:


> This year is was 6 or 6:30pm with just the HHN ticket. Still a ton of time though.



Yep prob correct. We got drinks and camped at the front gate. 

Got in early but no houses opened until must have been right at 6. Stranger Things. And it was a good one to knock out first.


----------



## Gusey

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Imagineer Says Disneyland’s Tropical Hideaway Contains Clues “For Future Attractions”


Of the oars, C. Falco (Zambezi River - 1831), S. Shio (Amazon River - 1910), are new characters
Chef Tandaji (Irrawaddy River 1913) is on Skipper Canteen Kid's Menu only so far
Doctor J. L Baterista (Congo River - 1906) is only in the portraits in Mystic Manor so far.
Prof R. Blauerhimmel (Ucayli River - 1904) has postcards in Bengal BBQ and a portrait in Mystic Manor
So my best bet would be one of the last two being featured next as they have actual images of them?


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Resort Update: Treasures of the Tropical Hideaway


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Small World, Castle, Dog and Cat Leggings Arrive at Disney Parks


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: The Spunky Stork Offers Clever Matching Shirts for Parents and Babies


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Plumeria Mickey Ear Headband Comes to the Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Final Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party of 2018 now sold out


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Report that a sneak peak of Star War's Galaxy's Edge will air during the Disney Parks Magical Christmas Day Parade special
https://insidethemagic.net/2018/12/...g0vV31aQ6P6Ze9ljcsvsbqDw9MPi22ud_5wvZZ66Y_cik

I am not expecting much ... but at the same time this does increase my likelihood of watching so good on you Disney!


----------



## wnwardii

TheMaxRebo said:


> Report that a sneak peak of Star War's Galaxy's Edge will air during the Disney Parks Magical Christmas Day Parade special



Wonder if it will be what they showed during Destination D last month.


----------



## rteetz

wnwardii said:


> Wonder if it will be what they showed during Destination D last month.


Waste of my time then


----------



## The Pho

Disney confirmed no Johnny Depp for the Pirates reboot.  

https://comicbook.com/movies/2018/1...ribbean-reboot-without-johnny-depp-confirmed/


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: The Spunky Stork Offers Clever Matching Shirts for Parents and Babies



Hmmm...is this going to be a permanent store, or is it just a pop up?


----------



## rteetz

danikoski said:


> Hmmm...is this going to be a permanent store, or is it just a pop up?


It says the current store is a pop up but apparently they will move into a new location soon.


----------



## scrappinginontario

When we were at the MK on Saturday, the Dumbo ride was testing a new loading process on the Dumbo that flies counter clockwise.  Rather than entering the 'next to load' queue and then choosing a Dumbo once loading the ride, guests were assigned a number (similar to Aladdin's Flying Carpets Ride) and then rode the Dumbo with the corresponding number. 

We stood on this number in the 'box'



And then boarded the Dumbo with the corresponding number.


----------



## soniam

wnwardii said:


> Wonder if it will be what they showed during Destination D last month.



That didn't feel like more than anything we had already seen, except for more details on the names. I might have to skip over that. I don't care what it looks like, what the attractions are, what stores there are, or the food. I am willing to go without any information, except an opening date. I feel that way about a lot of the Disney/Marvel/Star Wars movies too. I don't need previews; I'm going no matter what.


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> It says the current store is a pop up but apparently they will move into a new location soon.


The store doesnt really scream Disney to me though,


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Final Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party of 2018 now sold out



I went to my first party in 4 years last week. It was on a weeknight and IMO these are now a waste of time unless you go all the time and want to experience something different. 

It's obviously a popular event as they continue to sell out and it's hard to fault Disney for capitalizing on it, but I just can't imagine many people come away from it feeling like they good their moneys worth. It's more crowded than an average day at the MK, and the lines for the treats just make the whole the chaotic. Moving around quickly from ride to ride is impossible, especially with the 2 parades.  It seems like you are basically paying $100+ for a parade and fireworks. A few short years ago the cost was significantly less than a single day ticket and you could hit up pretty much every ride that was open during the party while still checking out the fireworks and parade from a less vantage point. 

I'm not a fan of the hard ticket events in general, but it's even worse when they sell so many tickets that it makes the event not feel special at all.


----------



## The Pho

wareagle57 said:


> I went to my first party in 4 years last week. It was on a weeknight and IMO these are now a waste of time unless you go all the time and want to experience something different.
> 
> It's obviously a popular event as they continue to sell out and it's hard to fault Disney for capitalizing on it, but I just can't imagine many people come away from it feeling like they good their moneys worth. It's more crowded than an average day at the MK, and the lines for the treats just make the whole the chaotic. Moving around quickly from ride to ride is impossible, especially with the 2 parades.  It seems like you are basically paying $100+ for a parade and fireworks. A few short years ago the cost was significantly less than a single day ticket and you could hit up pretty much every ride that was open during the party while still checking out the fireworks and parade from a less vantage point.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the hard ticket events in general, but it's even worse when they sell so many tickets that it makes the event not feel special at all.



I did a couple Christmas parties and Halloween parties this year.  I thought they were all worth the price I paid.  I was able to do pretty much every ride in the park with little wait and see the parade, fireworks, special shows, and get snacks easily.  However they were certainly more crowded this year.   Granted I liked the after hours event way more since the big rides were walk on, even though it's shorter, it was a way better value.


----------



## BigRed98

scrappinginontario said:


> When we were at the MK on Saturday, the Dumbo ride was testing a new loading process on the Dumbo that flies counter clockwise.  Rather than entering the 'next to load' queue and then choosing a Dumbo once loading the ride, guests were assigned a number (similar to Aladdin's Flying Carpets Ride) and then rode the Dumbo with the corresponding number.
> 
> We stood on this number in the 'box'
> 
> View attachment 370896
> 
> And then boarded the Dumbo with the corresponding number.
> 
> View attachment 370897



This is the same way they currently operate Dumbo now in Disneyland after there refurb.


----------



## skier_pete

wareagle57 said:


> I went to my first party in 4 years last week. It was on a weeknight and IMO these are now a waste of time unless you go all the time and want to experience something different.
> 
> It's obviously a popular event as they continue to sell out and it's hard to fault Disney for capitalizing on it, but I just can't imagine many people come away from it feeling like they good their moneys worth.* It's more crowded than an average day at the MK,* and the lines for the treats just make the whole the chaotic. Moving around quickly from ride to ride is impossible, especially with the 2 parades.  It seems like you are basically paying $100+ for a parade and fireworks. A few short years ago the cost was significantly less than a single day ticket and you could hit up pretty much every ride that was open during the party while still checking out the fireworks and parade from a less vantage point.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the hard ticket events in general, but* it's even worse when they sell so many tickets that it makes the event not feel special at all.*



This +10.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Mary Poppins Returns Magic Band

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-pr...ition-magicband-arrives-at-walt-disney-world/

It's (of course) practically perfect in every way


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> New Mary Poppins Returns Magic Band
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-pr...ition-magicband-arrives-at-walt-disney-world/
> 
> It's (of course) practically perfect in every way


A little much for my liking  

Which is good since it saves me money.


----------



## Limes96

Was in MK today and saw Liberty Belle start up and take a lap this afternoon. Looks like it’s ready for Saturday.


----------



## jade1

danikoski said:


> Hmmm...is this going to be a permanent store, or is it just a pop up?



Wonder if they will ever be allowed to have any Disney shirts-kinda like that Lion (King) one. Or if Disney would make some in their stores is fine as well.


----------



## crazy4wdw

D23 will offer more tours of the Walt Disney Studios in Burbank, Ca during 2019 in celebration of its 10th anniversary. 

_Just in time for D23’s 10th anniversary, the fan-favorite Official Walt Disney Studios Tours return in 2019 with a wide variety of experiences and most importantly… more tours! The D23 Gold Member-exclusive tours of the historic Studio lot return on four weekends in 2019, and our April tour date will be exclusive to Gold Family Members, sold as a “Family 4-Pack.”

As recently announced at D23’s Destination D, the Official Walt Disney Studios Tours will be offered monthly starting in March! For the first time, these weekday tours will be available to Gold, Gold Family, and General Members. Just like the tours that take place on the select weekends in 2019, Guests are able to take a look inside the Walt Disney Archives and see Walt Disney’s office suite during the tour, which offers fans a unique perspective on historic moments from Disney films, television shows, and theme parks.

In addition, D23 Gold and Gold Family Members won’t want to miss the ultimate Disney Studio opportunity: D23’s Behind-the-Scenes Experience: A Day on the Studio Lot! This event will take place in Spring and Fall 2019 and features one-of-a-kind experiences including a visit to the Ink and Paint Department and lunch in a private dining room at The Rotunda—the executive dining location inside Team Disney Building. The first one will be this March—just in time for the 10- year anniversary!_


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney's Hollywood Studios Shares a Look at the New Disney Junior Dance Party


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Images form Bioreconstruct and then good video detailing it by Theme Park Stop seem to show the ride vehicles for the new Potter Coaster (which are now on the tracks) very well could be shaped like Hagrid's Bike (and alignment works (with the driver seat being a bit higher than the passenger seat) as most of the theme elements will be on the left side (so driver can see over passenger to see)


----------



## Tigger's ally

Limes96 said:


> Was in MK today and saw Liberty Belle start up and take a lap this afternoon. Looks like it’s ready for Saturday.


Was she pretty?


----------



## rteetz

*News*

SHOP: New “Mary Poppins Returns” Dooney and Burke Collection Available Online Now


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Animal Kingdom 12/21/18 (Holiday Crowds, New Dino Plush and a Look at the Disney Play App)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Limited-Time Adults Only Hideaway Coming to Typhoon Lagoon Next Week


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Magic Kingdom Holiday Entertainment Begins Daily Operation Tomorrow


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s President of Film Production Sean Bailey Discusses the Future of Live-Action Films


----------



## Firebird060

@rteetz  I swear we need a second news feed, just for shopping and one for all others,  With the ramping up of construction and the plans for the 50th that will be coming out soon, I can see you having to making moderating this a full time job lol


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> @rteetz  I swear we need a second news feed, just for shopping and one for all others,  With the ramping up of construction and the plans for the 50th that will be coming out soon, I can see you having to making moderating this a full time job lol


That’s why I have the DHS and Epcot construction threads to help with some of that. Obviously any new major projects will get their own threads as well.


----------



## Firebird060

Oh i know that, but we still get construction picture updates on this feed, which i love, I am just predicting a larger uptick of news over the next couple of years on top of even more "gotta have it" Disney Merch.    Now once Universal announces another gate you will prob have to have yet another feed for that, and if by some unlikely miracle Disney follows suit, then yet another.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Oh i know that, but we still get construction picture updates on this feed, which i love, I am just predicting a larger uptick of news over the next couple of years on top of even more "gotta have it" Disney Merch.    Now once Universal announces another gate you will prob have to have yet another feed for that, and if by some unlikely miracle Disney follows suit, then yet another.



are you implying that Disney will try to capitalize on the anniversary of the opening of WDW with the sale of merchandise as another way to make profits?  Shocked, shocked I tell ya!


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> are you implying that Disney will try to capitalize on the anniversary of the opening of WDW with the sale of merchandise as another way to make profits?  Shocked, shocked I tell ya!


capitalize they would never,  after all Disney is a Not for Profit right?


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Limited-Time Adults Only Hideaway Coming to Typhoon Lagoon Next Week



Neat idea for the bowl season.  If I were there, I might get several runs on Crush then mosey on over to the bar stool for awhile.


----------



## BigRed98

*News*

Aunt Polly’s Restaurant on Tom Sawyer Island Reopening for Limited Time


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Cute Country by Jerrod Maruyama 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/jerrod-ma...-at-epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts/


----------



## Firebird060

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Aunt Polly’s Restaurant on Tom Sawyer Island Reopening for Limited Time


thats prob the most unexpected news of the day


----------



## Iowamomof4

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Aunt Polly’s Restaurant on Tom Sawyer Island Reopening for Limited Time


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Cute Country by Jerrod Maruyama
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/jerrod-ma...-at-epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts/


I want the 4 pieces he’s releasing for festival of the arts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BigRed98 said:


> *News*
> 
> Aunt Polly’s Restaurant on Tom Sawyer Island Reopening for Limited Time




file that under: You know it's crowded when ....


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 Operating Hours of Select Disney's Hollywood Studios Attractions to Be Extended Dec. 26-31


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Limited Time Holiday Menu Now Available at Tomorrowland Terrace in Magic Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 12/21/18 (Tron Construction, 12 Dogs of Christmas, Crowds, ETC.)


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Cruise Line Offers 50% Off Deposits for Select 2019 and 2020 Sailings


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More holiday decor added into Toy Story Land 

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1076170224066539520?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Aristocrepes now has edible cookie dough!

https://twitter.com/disneysprings/status/1076136062567751681?s=21


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New snack location at Hollywood Studios 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/new-market-snack-booth-coming-to-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update*
> 
> PHOTO REPORT: Magic Kingdom 12/21/18 (Tron Construction, 12 Dogs of Christmas, Crowds, ETC.)



Pricing is kinda pushing one towards the foot long!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I know people have posted about the new Guest Experience Team, and about these in-MDE-alerts... here they are together... 

Just entered MK and got this notification...


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

*News
*
More acts added to Garden Rocks 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...es-open-dec-13/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1220180017A


----------



## Keels

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Limited-Time Adults Only Hideaway Coming to Typhoon Lagoon Next Week



I wish they’d do this year-round. That area is so empty anyway.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Tropical Hideaway Souvenir Piranha Spork Now On Sale at Disneyland


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Mary Poppins Sundae at Disneyland


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

rteetz said:


>



Went last night, really enjoyed the location, the theming, the dole whips! Our Tropical Ambush had two different flavored Pocky sticks - chocolate and green tea. I thought the chocolate ones actually added a nice flavor to the fruity dessert but the green tea ones were bizarre


----------



## rteetz

Disney Junior Dance Party 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/video-new-disney-junior-dance-party-soft-opens-at-hollywood-studios/


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Ringing in 2019 at Disney California Adventure Park


----------



## osully

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Disney Cruise Line Offers 50% Off Deposits for Select 2019 and 2020 Sailings



If you never had to pay the 50% you save with this promo, that would be a good deal. But it just means you pay less of a deposit and more later.


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Aristocrepes now has edible cookie dough!
> 
> https://twitter.com/disneysprings/status/1076136062567751681?s=21



All cookie dough is edible my friend!


----------



## rteetz

SJMajor67 said:


> All cookie dough is edible my friend!


I agree but the CDC doesn’t think so


----------



## afan

rteetz said:


> I agree but the CDC doesn’t think so



People have been eating it for years.  Had some a couple weeks ago and more today.  Gotta make sure it tastes right before I waste time baking to find out something wasn't right eventhough I'm paying attention and using the right ingredients.

But I've been making dough without eggs to eat for years, though the flour seems to be more the cdcs problem now.  But bleached flour should still be fine.  I can imagine if you are using some of the other types that have become more popular it could be a problem.


----------



## amalone1013

dina444444 said:


> I want the 4 pieces he’s releasing for festival of the arts.


Is there somewhere I can see these?


----------



## dina444444

amalone1013 said:


> Is there somewhere I can see these?


On his instagram


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 New Food & Beverage Kiosk Opening Soon Near Toy Story Land at Hollywood Studios


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Food & Beverage Kiosk Opening Soon Near Toy Story Land at Hollywood Studios



Is this that structure that was going up near Tatooine Traders or something else?


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Food & Beverage Kiosk Opening Soon Near Toy Story Land at Hollywood Studios



Wow.  Probably because woody’s lines are so long


----------



## TomServo27

Happy Festivus everyone.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> New Food & Beverage Kiosk Opening Soon Near Toy Story Land at Hollywood Studios



Much needed, but additional seating is needed even more. It was really my only complaint with TSL last week. I think it's one of the greatest things Disney has ever done. And Woody's is probably my new favorite QS meal on property. We ate there 3 times. 

I am worried about what will happen with the space issues once GE opens though.


----------



## hakepb

I thought you might enjoy this.  The beat writer for the Bradley Braves basketball team, is a distant relation to Walt Disney.
This article tells his 1964 childhood trip to California where they met Walt and Roy:
https://www.pjstar.com/entertainmen...stant-relative-walt-disney-on-family-vacation



> On Aug. 4, my parents loaded us kids in the station wagon and off we went to Burbank. We were escorted to the commissary and seated at a table with Walt's brother, Roy, the businessman behind the burgeoning entertainment empire.
> 
> My 16-year-old sister, Dianne, provided the most memorable moment during this time. She told Roy that she liked the Beatles, the musical sensations from England who had just arrived in America.
> 
> Asked the balding Roy, "What do the Beatles have that I don't have?"
> 
> Without a beat, my sister replied, "Hair."
> 
> Roy loved it. My mom, though, wanted to crawl under the table.





> Walt was in good spirits as he exchanged pleasantries with each member of my family. Then he turned abruptly to me and asked, "Young man, what do you like most?"
> 
> Without a thought, I blurted out, "baseball," much to my mother's chagrin. Why not say Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck? I was more into Mickey Mantle and Don Drysdale.
> 
> I remember Walt pausing, his kind, dark eyes looking me over. He asked if I watched any Disney shows.
> 
> "Yes sir, I watch the 'Mickey Mouse Club' and I see you on the 'Wonderful World of Color,'" I said, redeeming myself. He smiled and said he hoped I had fun the next day at Disneyland.
> 
> With that, he was off.
> 
> My mom would always say that Walt was most interested in talking with me because I was his target audience. At 9 years old, I was the perfect age to become immersed in the magical world he had created.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is this that structure that was going up near Tatooine Traders or something else?


No this one is near TSL.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is this that structure that was going up near Tatooine Traders or something else?


It's right next to Joffrey's coffee. I was there yesterday and from the overhead menu (the structure was surrounded by shrubs) I could see pretzel and churros as food options, lots of alcoholic drinks and soda


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> It's right next to Joffrey's coffee. I was there yesterday and from the overhead menu (the structure was surrounded by shrubs) I could see pretzel and churros as food options, lots of alcoholic drinks and soda



Ah ok thanks, couldn’t quite picture where. That is good to add a bit more there as when we were there in August that Joffrey’s was almost hidden


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ah ok thanks, couldn’t quite picture where. That is good to add a bit more there as when we were there in August that Joffrey’s was almost hidden


basically where the old face painting used to be


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Aquaman trounces Poppins in opening weekend haul

https://variety.com/2018/film/box-o...ins-returns-bumblebee-holiday-1203095264/amp/

Aquaman made an estimated $72m while Mary Poppins Returns took in $22.2m, $31m over the 5 day opening ($51m worldwide)

Musicals tend to start slowly so will be interesting to see how it does going forward


----------



## Keels

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Aquaman trounces Poppins in opening weekend haul
> 
> https://variety.com/2018/film/box-o...ins-returns-bumblebee-holiday-1203095264/amp/
> 
> Aquaman made an estimated $72m while Mary Poppins Returns took in $22.2m, $31m over the 5 day opening ($51m worldwide)
> 
> Musicals tend to start slowly so will be interesting to see how it does going forward



I wouldn't be surprised to see the Poppins numbers increase significantly on Christmas Eve-Christmas. A lot of my friends are holding off to go see it Christmas afternoon (I'm taking six Littles to go see it Christmas Eve afternoon).


----------



## saskdw

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Aquaman trounces Poppins in opening weekend haul
> 
> https://variety.com/2018/film/box-o...ins-returns-bumblebee-holiday-1203095264/amp/
> 
> Aquaman made an estimated $72m while Mary Poppins Returns took in $22.2m, $31m over the 5 day opening ($51m worldwide)
> 
> Musicals tend to start slowly so will be interesting to see how it does going forward



Saw Aquaman last night. Outstanding movie! Very well done.

Bumble Bee took home as much as Mary Poppins. Local VIP theatre hardly sold any seats for Mary Poppins last night. Aquaman filled multiple theatres.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Aquaman trounces Poppins in opening weekend haul
> 
> https://variety.com/2018/film/box-o...ins-returns-bumblebee-holiday-1203095264/amp/
> 
> Aquaman made an estimated $72m while Mary Poppins Returns took in $22.2m, $31m over the 5 day opening ($51m worldwide)
> 
> Musicals tend to start slowly so will be interesting to see how it does going forward


Hmm that puts Poppins way under the projections.  Could be a long road for it.


----------



## Teamubr

Keels said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see the Poppins numbers increase significantly on Christmas Eve-Christmas. A lot of my friends are holding off to go see it Christmas afternoon.


Ditto

Six of us going Christmas afternoon.

j


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Aquaman trounces Poppins in opening weekend haul
> 
> https://variety.com/2018/film/box-o...ins-returns-bumblebee-holiday-1203095264/amp/
> 
> Aquaman made an estimated $72m while Mary Poppins Returns took in $22.2m, $31m over the 5 day opening ($51m worldwide)
> 
> Musicals tend to start slowly so will be interesting to see how it does going forward


I’m surprised Aquaman did so well. I know many said they weren’t that interested in it.

Saw Poppins today and my theater was almost sold out. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Saw Aquaman last night. Outstanding movie! Very well done.
> 
> Bumble Bee took home as much as Mary Poppins. Local VIP theatre hardly sold any seats for Mary Poppins last night. Aquaman filled multiple theatres.


My Poppins theater today was almost sold out and I know the showing after mine was pretty much the same. I think it will do better going forward.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> My Poppins theater today was almost sold out and I know the showing after mine was pretty much the same. I think it will do better going forward.


I agree. It’s off to a better start then greatest showman and that legged out.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> My Poppins theater today was almost sold out and I know the showing after mine was pretty much the same. I think it will do better going forward.



I just checked the app for the local VIP theatre. There are 4 seats sold for the 6:20pm show.

Honestly this isn't the kind of movie I would ever pay to see in a theatre. I'll watch this a year or two from now when it's on TV.

Maybe it's a Canadian thing? There could be more seats sold at the cheaper theatre, but certainly no one paying top dollar to watch at our VIP complex.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> I just checked the app for the local VIP theatre. There are 4 seats sold for the 6:20pm show.
> 
> Honestly this isn't the kind of movie I would ever pay to see in a theatre. I'll watch this a year or two from now when it's on TV.
> 
> Maybe it's a Canadian thing? There could be more seats sold at the cheaper theatre, but certainly no one paying top dollar to watch at our VIP complex.


I saw it at our local major chain theater which isn’t an AMC. We only have one AMC in our area. It seemed it was doing well at least in my area. I’m more interested in numbers over the holidays.


----------



## RAD

I just checked the next showing at our Austin Alamo Drafthouse sited and except for a single seat here and there and most of the front row the theaters are just about full.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I just purchased tickets for Sat, Dec 29th.  The show we're going to is already about 20% sold (6 days in advance) and some of the others showings have more seats sold than that.  I can really see this moving being a movie that parents are waiting to take their children to after Christmas to fill in their holiday time together.  We can't wait!!


----------



## rteetz

Someone has hacked the DisneyCareers Twitter account and is tweeting and retweeting as Elon Musk...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> My Poppins theater today was almost sold out and I know the showing after mine was pretty much the same. I think it will do better going forward.




We just got back and was just in a regular theater (a Regal) and i’d say it was about half full

Lots of applause when it ended though


----------



## rteetz

I want to wish everyone who celebrates a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays ahead of the big day tomorrow.

With that we are winding down on this years News Round Up thread. I want to thank everyone for contributing and following along. As always I end the year asking for any suggestions, comments, or concerns about this thread and where it should go forward. I am fine if no changes are needed too.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> I want to wish everyone who celebrates a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays Agra’s of the big day tomorrow.
> 
> With that we are winding down on this years News Round Up thread. I want to thank everyone for contributing and following along. As always I end the year asking for any suggestions, comments, or concerns about this thread and where it should go forward. I am fine if no changes are needed too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Merry Christmas to you as well and thank you for all the great work you do keeping us updated!


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> I want to wish everyone who celebrates a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays Agra’s of the big day tomorrow.
> 
> With that we are winding down on this years News Round Up thread. I want to thank everyone for contributing and following along. As always I end the year asking for any suggestions, comments, or concerns about this thread and where it should go forward. I am fine if no changes are needed too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Merry Christmas to you and yours! I like this thread and is one of the few I follow all the time, so no real suggestions, just gratitude for your work.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> I want to wish everyone who celebrates a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays ahead of the big day tomorrow.
> 
> With that we are winding down on this years News Round Up thread. I want to thank everyone for contributing and following along. As always I end the year asking for any suggestions, comments, or concerns about this thread and where it should go forward. I am fine if no changes are needed too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Merry Christmas to you and everyone else! This is my favorite thread to follow on the boards and you do a great job maintaining the News and rumor threads. So a big thank you! Since you asked for suggestions, my only suggestion is to pin the Rumor Round Up thread on top. I feel sometimes that thread gets lost.


----------



## esjay51

I would like to thank rteetz for all the time and effort he has put into the forums and especially this tread.  Since we don't have the daily fix anymore, this tread is my go to place 
to keep up with what is happening at WDW.   Again a tip of the hat to rteez and the DIS staff for all great work.  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## CaliKris

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!  I don't ever comment, but I read this thread every day.  I count on it for my latest Disney news and it has helped me grab reservations for events as soon as they are announced.  

I so appreciate all your work, @rteez.  I am looking forward to all the upcoming announcements next year with SWGE!


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I want to wish everyone who celebrates a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays ahead of the big day tomorrow.
> 
> With that we are winding down on this years News Round Up thread. I want to thank everyone for contributing and following along. As always I end the year asking for any suggestions, comments, or concerns about this thread and where it should go forward. I am fine if no changes are needed too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Merry Christmas to you and once again thank you for everything you do here on the boards.  Enjoy the holiday!


----------



## OKW Lover

Merry Christmas @rteetz and to everybody else following this thread!

My only suggestion would be to include a link to the new 2019 thread and perhaps close comments on this one after a suitable time has elapsed.


----------



## Farro

Merry Christmas everyone!

@rteetz - Thanks for running the best forum on the DIS!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Merry Christmas!! I wish you all a blessed celebration and am grateful for everyone that’s a part of these boards and this thread - everyone together makes it what it is today!

A special thanks, of course, to @rteetz for all the hard work and dedication that you put into this! It is much appreciated!


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> I’m surprised Aquaman did so well. I know many said they weren’t that interested in it.
> 
> Saw Poppins today and my theater was almost sold out. I really enjoyed it.



We saw it Saturday and really enjoyed it. I was the only one that clapped during the movie. The theater was full of duds I guess. It didn't look like the normal crowd for that Alamo Drafthouse, which is in more of a hip downtown area. There usually aren't very many kids there, but there were a ton of kids and multi-generation families. We are going to see a movie on Christmas. We gave our son the choice of Aquaman, Bumblebee, or Into the Spiderverse. He chose Spiderverse.



RAD said:


> I just checked the next showing at our Austin Alamo Drafthouse sited and except for a single seat here and there and most of the front row the theaters are just about full.



Hello to a fellow Austinite. We saw it Saturday night at Alamo on S Lamar. The theater was full.



rteetz said:


> Someone has hacked the DisneyCareers Twitter account and is tweeting and retweeting as Elon Musk...
> 
> View attachment 371256



Weird. I would think traditional US hackers would like Musk. He's kind of a mad scientist type. Maybe it's Russians, Chinese, or North Koreans.



rteetz said:


> I want to wish everyone who celebrates a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays ahead of the big day tomorrow.
> 
> With that we are winding down on this years News Round Up thread. I want to thank everyone for contributing and following along. As always I end the year asking for any suggestions, comments, or concerns about this thread and where it should go forward. I am fine if no changes are needed too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Happy Holidays to you too! Take a much needed break from school and the boards. Thank you for all of your hard work through the year. This is one of the few threads that I read on a daily basis.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I want to wish everyone who celebrates a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays ahead of the big day tomorrow.
> 
> With that we are winding down on this years News Round Up thread. I want to thank everyone for contributing and following along. As always I end the year asking for any suggestions, comments, or concerns about this thread and where it should go forward. I am fine if no changes are needed too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Same to you Ryan!  Thank for managing the thread and others and doing a great job!


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> I want to wish everyone who celebrates a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays ahead of the big day tomorrow.
> 
> With that we are winding down on this years News Round Up thread. I want to thank everyone for contributing and following along. As always I end the year asking for any suggestions, comments, or concerns about this thread and where it should go forward. I am fine if no changes are needed too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I’m surprised Aquaman did so well. I know many said they weren’t that interested in it.


We're seeing it tonight. It's gotten good reviews for a DC movie and that for sure helps. DC hasn't been so hot in that (outside of Wonder Woman). I also think Jason Momoa is a likeable guy so I'm sure that helps too.

We'll see Mary Poppins Returns via the library I'm sure it's not the type of movie (outside of a DIS meet) we'd be interested in seeing in the theaters.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Merry Christmas y'all!!

Special thanks to @rteetz but also to all those that contribute to the thread  it's def. my go-to place for news on Disney.


----------



## skier_pete

TO stick with the news theme after saying Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all...

2019 is coming and it is possibly the biggest year in US Disney parks in a long time with the likely opening of Star Wars Galaxy Edge - the first real game changer in Florida for Disney since the "Disney Decade" of build-out in the 1990s. If the rides are as good as we hope - we are looking at potential step change in visitors to Florida similar to what happened with Universal and Harry Potter - Though the % change for Disney is unlikely to reach the % that Universal saw. 

2019 will also see Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railroad, the end of Illuminations, a Cars stage show, the Skyliner, two "new" resorts (New tower @Coronado and Riviera), and that's just in Florida. I'm not sure there's been much announced at DLR beyond Galaxy's Edge. There's also a good chance we hear the first words about plans for WDW 50th at D23. Meanwhile Disney will continue to grab for every dollar it can from our pockets...

Plus we get the Endgame of 11 years of Marvel movies, the end of the (somewhat divisive) 3rd Star Wars Trilogy, Toy Story 4, Frozen 2, live action Lion King, Aladdin, and Dumbo, and a brand new media push from Disney (Disney+ streaming).

Overall, a pretty big year I would think. Gonna be 1000+ pages in the 2019 thread, that's for sure!!


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> TO stick with the news theme after saying Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all...
> 
> 2019 is coming and it is possibly the biggest year in US Disney parks in a long time with the likely opening of Star Wars Galaxy Edge - the first real game changer in Florida for Disney since the "Disney Decade" of build-out in the 1990s. If the rides are as good as we hope - we are looking at potential step change in visitors to Florida similar to what happened with Universal and Harry Potter - Though the % change for Disney is unlikely to reach the % that Universal saw.
> 
> 2019 will also see Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railroad, the end of Illuminations, a Cars stage show, the Skyliner, two "new" resorts (New tower @Coronado and Riviera), and that's just in Florida. I'm not sure there's been much announced at DLR beyond Galaxy's Edge. There's also a good chance we hear the first words about plans for WDW 50th at D23. Meanwhile Disney will continue to grab for every dollar it can from our pockets...
> 
> Plus we get the Endgame of 11 years of Marvel movies, the end of the (somewhat divisive) 3rd Star Wars Trilogy, Toy Story 4, Frozen 2, live action Lion King, Aladdin, and Dumbo, and a brand new media push from Disney (Disney+ streaming).
> 
> Overall, a pretty big year I would think. Gonna be 1000+ pages in the 2019 thread, that's for sure!!


Yes 2019 will be one of the biggest years ever for Disney. I’m sure there will be plenty of things not even yet announced as well. And don’t forget about universal. They could finally announce the third gate and they have another hotel opening their first big value hotel.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Yes 2019 will be one of the biggest years ever for Disney. I’m sure there will be plenty of things not even yet announced as well. And don’t forget about universal. They could finally announce the third gate and they have another hotel opening their first big value hotel.



And the new Harry Potter / Hagrid's flight coaster...I wouldn't be surprised if they try to open it before the end of 2019, though they may also wait until the hype of SW dies a bit and get it up after the 1st of the year.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> And the new Harry Potter / Hagrid's flight coaster...I wouldn't be surprised if they try to open it before the end of 2019, though they may also wait until the hype of SW dies a bit and get it up after the 1st of the year.


Last I heard they want it open before Star Wars to try and take some of the hype.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update
*
Hollywood Studios update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photo-rep...tory-christmas-disney-junior-dance-party-etc/


----------



## Firebird060

im not sure if them opening it before Star Wars can take much of the hype.  Star Wars has a much longer history then The Wizarding World and can easily draw in both older generations as well as younger Generations.    I have a feeling if they open the new coaster before Galaxies edge they will be highly disappointed.  I dont see many people who were planning to go to Florida in 2019 chosing a New coaster over a new land as big as Star Wars. Im not saying the new coaster will fail, i just think its like throwing pebbles at a wall, One coaster isnt going to be as giant as a whole new themed land that has sold more toys and merch than HP has.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> im not sure if them opening it before Star Wars can take much of the hype.  Star Wars has a much longer history then The Wizarding World and can easily draw in both older generations as well as younger Generations.    I have a feeling if they open the new coaster before Galaxies edge they will be highly disappointed.  I dont see many people who were planning to go to Florida in 2019 chosing a New coaster over a new land as big as Star Wars. Im not saying the new coaster will fail, i just think its like throwing pebbles at a wall, One coaster isnt going to be as giant as a whole new themed land that has sold more toys and merch than HP has.


True but this is supposedly an incredibly themed and story driven coaster. It will do well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> im not sure if them opening it before Star Wars can take much of the hype.  Star Wars has a much longer history then The Wizarding World and can easily draw in both older generations as well as younger Generations.    I have a feeling if they open the new coaster before Galaxies edge they will be highly disappointed.  I dont see many people who were planning to go to Florida in 2019 chosing a New coaster over a new land as big as Star Wars. Im not saying the new coaster will fail, i just think its like throwing pebbles at a wall, One coaster isnt going to be as giant as a whole new themed land that has sold more toys and merch than HP has.



I have seen a few people going on and on about how the Potter coaster will be far superior to either Star Wars ride - but I think those are just anti-Disney/Pro-Universal people


----------



## hertamaniac

Well, the Potter coaster appears to have a motorcycle and side-car configuration based on aerials by Bio.  I just can't seeing it as a real threat to either SWGE attraction. 

On another note, I'm quite interested in the update/refresh for Tomorrowland Speedway; I don't know if that is slated for 2019.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> Well, the Potter coaster appears to have a motorcycle and side-car configuration based on aerials by Bio.  I just can't seeing it as a real threat to either SWGE attraction.
> 
> On another note, I'm quite interested in the update/refresh for Tomorrowland Speedway; I don't know if that is slated for 2019.


If that’s still happening I believe it’s not part of this closure.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have seen a few people going on and on about how the Potter coaster will be far superior to either Star Wars ride - but I think those are just anti-Disney/Pro-Universal people


Well it looks like it will be an actual roller coaster vs more of a simulator. For people who like actual roller coasters that might be a big pro and Universal is known for being more for the thrills like that.

Honestly I'm not sure that's an anti-Disney/pro-Universal and TBH I wouldn't even list those two attributes together unless you're talking about a specific subset of people. I'm pro-Universal but not anti-Disney. I may not even be able to ride the new roller coaster depending on the type (though that goes the same for the new Guardians of the Galaxy ride) but I sure as heck know my husband will go on it.


----------



## Bay Max

rteetz said:


> I want to wish everyone who celebrates a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays ahead of the big day tomorrow.
> 
> With that we are winding down on this years News Round Up thread. I want to thank everyone for contributing and following along. As always I end the year asking for any suggestions, comments, or concerns about this thread and where it should go forward. I am fine if no changes are needed too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Same to you!  And thank you for all of your hard work.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Firebird060 said:


> im not sure if them opening it before Star Wars can take much of the hype.  Star Wars has a much longer history then The Wizarding World and can easily draw in both older generations as well as younger Generations.    I have a feeling if they open the new coaster before Galaxies edge they will be highly disappointed.  I dont see many people who were planning to go to Florida in 2019 chosing a New coaster over a new land as big as Star Wars. Im not saying the new coaster will fail, i just think its like throwing pebbles at a wall, One coaster isnt going to be as giant as a whole new themed land that has sold more toys and merch than HP has.


I think if it was a whole land or another gate yeah it might be more of an effect but I would agree that it's likely not going to do too too much. 

But for that matter I think you'd have to look at it from a certain perspective. There are some people who don't presently go to WDW and may only be going to WDW because of Star Wars. I'd see those types of people as less likely to experience the rest of WDW and really only focus on Star Wars. That's sorta like the people who go to Universal and really only go for the HP parts and don't experience the rest of the parks. Those types of people may be more likely to come down for both Star Wars and the new HP ride because both IPs have a large enough following to garner people only wanting to experience those specific attractions/areas.


----------



## BLLB

Merry Christmas rteez!  Thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## Clockwork

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> We're seeing it tonight. It's gotten good reviews for a DC movie and that for sure helps. DC hasn't been so hot in that (outside of Wonder Woman). I also think Jason Momoa is a likeable guy so I'm sure that helps too.
> 
> We'll see Mary Poppins Returns via the library I'm sure it's not the type of movie (outside of a DIS meet) we'd be interested in seeing in the theaters.


Aquaman was great fun! Spiderverse was even better. I saw Poppins yesterday, it was a good movie, but not as fun as the other 2. I’d go see either Aquaman or Spiderverse again in theaters, Poppins again if it was on cable. Poppins wasn’t bad, I just felt like it was missing something.


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> I want to wish everyone who celebrates a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays ahead of the big day tomorrow.
> 
> With that we are winding down on this years News Round Up thread. I want to thank everyone for contributing and following along. As always I end the year asking for any suggestions, comments, or concerns about this thread and where it should go forward. I am fine if no changes are needed too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Merry Christmas to you too and thanks for all that you do!
Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disneyland update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photo-rep...12-22-18-holiday-lights-crowds-cars-land-etc/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well it looks like it will be an actual roller coaster vs more of a simulator. For people who like actual roller coasters that might be a big pro and Universal is known for being more for the thrills like that.
> 
> Honestly I'm not sure that's an anti-Disney/pro-Universal and TBH I wouldn't even list those two attributes together unless you're talking about a specific subset of people. I'm pro-Universal but not anti-Disney. I may not even be able to ride the new roller coaster depending on the type (though that goes the same for the new Guardians of the Galaxy ride) but I sure as heck know my husband will go on it.



Well, at least one person I saw making those comments has made rather biased comments before - but I am sure there are other people that are more balanced but do prefer roller coaster type rides

Though, only one of the Star Wars rides will be a simulator - the battle Eacape one will have a lot of physical props and animatronics


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think if it was a whole land or another gate yeah it might be more of an effect but I would agree that it's likely not going to do too too much.
> 
> But for that matter I think you'd have to look at it from a certain perspective. There are some people who don't presently go to WDW and may only be going to WDW because of Star Wars. I'd see those types of people as less likely to experience the rest of WDW and really only focus on Star Wars. That's sorta like the people who go to Universal and really only go for the HP parts and don't experience the rest of the parks. Those types of people may be more likely to come down for both Star Wars and the new HP ride because both IPs have a large enough following to garner people only wanting to experience those specific attractions/areas.



That’s true - I can see people coming for Star Wars who are also into HP that would see the new coaster as another reason to combine visiting both parks into the one tip (especially people who maybe did HP a few years ago and now we’re just going to do Star Wars but instead do both)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Clockwork said:


> Aquaman was great fun! Spiderverse was even better. I saw Poppins yesterday, it was a good movie, but not as fun as the other 2. I’d go see either Aquaman or Spiderverse again in theaters, Poppins again if it was on cable. Poppins wasn’t bad, I just felt like it was missing something.


Now that I've seen it I concur that Aquaman was a good movie  

Would love to get a sequel out of it too (and hopefully the success of it means they'll do it).


----------



## lovethesun12

rteetz said:


> I want to wish everyone who celebrates a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays ahead of the big day tomorrow.
> 
> With that we are winding down on this years News Round Up thread. I want to thank everyone for contributing and following along. As always I end the year asking for any suggestions, comments, or concerns about this thread and where it should go forward. I am fine if no changes are needed too.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


The thread is awesome! Thanks for keeping it going for us  Merry Christmas =)


----------



## jlundeen

Merry Christmas everyone! 

And Ryan, thank you for keeping this thread one of the best on the dis. Sometimes it gets a little carried away with off-topic posts, but I enjoy reading this every day! You're doing a great job.

 Looking forward to a new year and many many new rumours!


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Merry Christmas enjoy the Disney holiday special on Abc today!


----------



## Dfan79

Merry Christmas everyone, hopefully I can win the lottery tonight.


----------



## YesterDark

Merry Christmas everyone!

Personally the most exciting thing about a new land or park is the overall theming and immersion. A single roller coaster wouldn't get me super psyched up, but if the whole land was well done, then no problem getting excited. My thing with SWGE is that it's going to have amazing theming and the Falcon ride is being described as something I've never experienced before. A coaster is fun, but it's not entirely different.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Merry Christmas everyone!

Thank you to all of you for being a great Disney Community that I get to communicate with everyday. I'm grateful that I get to call many of you my friends! 

@rteetz Thank you for moderating the best forum on this site! It's very helpful to have one place that is organized with everything happening in Theme Parks around the globe. This forum wouldn't be the way it is without having a dedicated moderator like you. So, thank you very much for all of the time that you put into this forum and this website!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Merry Christmas all!

We have the kids tickets to the Mickey Mouse exhibit in NYC- so will go to that this Friday


----------



## BigRed98

Merry Christmas Everyone! It’s always a pleasure talking to everyone each day on the boards! 


TheMaxRebo said:


> Merry Christmas all!
> 
> We have the kids tickets to the Mickey Mouse exhibit in NYC- so will go to that this Friday
> 
> 
> View attachment 371541



Have fun on Friday, you and your family are going to enjoy it. Please report back I want to hear your thoughts.


----------



## MommaBerd

At the risk of being repetitive, merry Christmas and happy holidays everyone! I enjoy this thread community so much, and I really appreciate Ryan for his time, effort, and energy that goes into moderating this thread (and others)! I eagerly look forward to all the fun discussions I know 2019 will have in store. It’s an exciting time to be a Disney fan.


----------



## dclpluto

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Thank you to all of you for being a great Disney Community that I get to communicate with everyday. I'm grateful that I get to call many of you my friends!
> 
> @rteetz Thank you for moderating the best forum on this site! It's very helpful to have one place that is organized with everything happening in Theme Parks around the globe. This forum wouldn't be the way it is without having a dedicated moderator like you. So, thank you very much for all of the time that you put into this forum and this website!



Agree rteetz does a amazing job here. I think he has more likes than anyone here on disboards.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Is anyone else watching the parade?

Sarah Hyland just told Andrea Bocelli that he had to go to Epcot and try the ravioli.

She looked like she could die from embarrassment. I'm still cringing.


----------



## Ambehnke

Merry Christmas amigos! May your year be filled with many Disney memories! Our kids got the surprise that we are going to WDW next month... yippie!


----------



## Princessclab

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Is anyone else watching the parade?
> 
> Sarah Hyland just told Andrea Bocelli that he had to go to Epcot and try the ravioli.
> 
> She looked like she could die from embarrassment. I'm still cringing.



I saw it, IMO it was supposed to be a joke. He laughed.


----------



## dina444444




----------



## jade1

dina444444 said:


>



Just watched that on ABC, weirdly Kylo was wearing that ridiculous looking mask Hmmm.


----------



## dclpluto

Of the new Star Wars ride. The one ride reminds me of the dinosaur ride. The other ride reminds me of star tours and the space ride.


----------



## jade1

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well it looks like it will be an actual roller coaster vs more of a simulator. For people who like actual roller coasters that might be a big pro and Universal is known for being more for the thrills like that.



Agreed. Sadly they are also now known for dismantling the best coaster (IMO) in Orlando to make room for this one. Just wish they could have kept is as well. 

Like you say "for people who like actual coasters", are very likely getting a lot less thrilling gforce coaster-even though overall amazing. I am looking forward to it, just slightly disgusted.


----------



## rteetz

dclpluto said:


> Of the new Star Wars ride. The one ride reminds me of the dinosaur ride. The other ride reminds me of star tours and the space ride.


Rise of the Resistance isn’t quite like Dinosaur. It’s trackless and is said to be one of the most advanced dark rides ever created.


----------



## rteetz

I believe the video confirmed there will be a Kylo Ren AA figure.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I don’t know exactly what was shown at a destination D but for me, at least, there were some new bits of the Galaxy’s Edge ride vehicles with people in them, so that was nice to see.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I believe the video confirmed there will be a Kylo Ren AA figure.



Do we know the exact timeline for Galaxy’s Edge?  Is it between Force Awakens and Last Jedi so he hasn’t lost his mask or is it after that and he gets the mask back?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do we know the exact timeline for Galaxy’s Edge?  Is it between Force Awakens and Last Jedi so he hasn’t lost his mask or is it after that and he gets the mask back?


I’m not sure if we know a specific time frame. It appears it may be right about Episode 7-8. We obviously don’t know the outcome of 9 yet but with a strong resistance presence and strong first order presence it seems it would be before 9. 9 is also supposedly set a year or so after 8.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I thought the timeline was between return of the Jedi and force awakens.

That's what the imagineer at d23 said when I asked him why the falcon was there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I’m not sure if we know a specific time frame. It appears it may be right about Episode 7-8. We obviously don’t know the outcome of 9 yet but with a strong resistance presence and strong first order presence it seems it would be before 9. 9 is also supposedly set a year or so after 8.



Yeah, “Rise” of the Resistance makes me think earlier on in the new trilogy timeline if they mean what General Organa was leading 

So, to me, would more likely be before Kylo destroyed his mask in Ep 8, but guess we shall find out!  (Just fun to discuss/speculate)


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, at least one person I saw making those comments has made rather biased comments before - but I am sure there are other people that are more balanced but do prefer roller coaster type rides
> 
> Though, only one of the Star Wars rides will be a simulator - the battle Eacape one will have a lot of physical props and animatronics



I have been following some of the Universal podcasts and some of the rumor mill people, mostly not of the DISboards, and I haven't heard anyone say that the new Potter coaster could compete with Black Spire. I don't think Universal thinks it will compete either. They aren't delusional. However, the Potter coaster, depending upon how many screens it has, might be better for those with motion issues than the Black Spire rides, since those will absolutely have to have screens. Definitely stay away from the Universal Orlando Annual Passholder FB page. However, I don't even think I have seen them say this.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> So, to me, would more likely be before Kylo destroyed his mask in Ep 8, but guess we shall find out!  (Just fun to discuss/speculate)



Agreed, it doesn't show any glue marks-so most likely before they concluded it looked ridiculous, just my speculation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

soniam said:


> I have been following some of the Universal podcasts and some of the rumor mill people, mostly not of the DISboards, and I haven't heard anyone say that the new Potter coaster could compete with Black Spire. I don't think Universal thinks it will compete either. They aren't delusional. However, the Potter coaster, depending upon how many screens it has, might be better for those with motion issues than the Black Spire rides, since those will absolutely have to have screens. Definitely stay away from the Universal Orlando Annual Passholder FB page. However, I don't even think I have seen them say this.



The comments I saw definitely wasn’t comparing the coaster to the entire new SW land but it stated that the Potter coaster will be the best new ride coming next year. I am actually very excited for it but I think to say that without seeing the new SW rides in real life I think is a bit tough as I just don’t see Disney saying all the superlatives about Rise of the Resistance if they aren’t prepared to back it up

Now, some people may, in the end, prefer the Potter coaster, but I think tough to say definitively at this point it will be the best (which this person did)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Nintendo is going to compete with star wars.

The new coaster is there so that people coming for star wars will say oh look, a new Harry Potter thing, let's do a day or two at universal.


----------



## Clockwork

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Now that I've seen it I concur that Aquaman was a good movie
> 
> Would love to get a sequel out of it too (and hopefully the success of it means they'll do it).


They approved a sequel last week, same cast and crew.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Clockwork said:


> They approved a sequel last week, same cast and crew.


That's great news, thanks for letting me know


----------



## buteraa

********** said:


> TO stick with the news theme after saying Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all...
> 
> 2019 is coming and it is possibly the biggest year in US Disney parks in a long time with the likely opening of Star Wars Galaxy Edge - the first real game changer in Florida for Disney since the "Disney Decade" of build-out in the 1990s. If the rides are as good as we hope - we are looking at potential step change in visitors to Florida similar to what happened with Universal and Harry Potter - Though the % change for Disney is unlikely to reach the % that Universal saw.
> 
> 2019 will also see Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railroad, the end of Illuminations, a Cars stage show, the Skyliner, two "new" resorts (New tower @Coronado and Riviera), and that's just in Florida. I'm not sure there's been much announced at DLR beyond Galaxy's Edge. There's also a good chance we hear the first words about plans for WDW 50th at D23. Meanwhile Disney will continue to grab for every dollar it can from our pockets...
> 
> Plus we get the Endgame of 11 years of Marvel movies, the end of the (somewhat divisive) 3rd Star Wars Trilogy, Toy Story 4, Frozen 2, live action Lion King, Aladdin, and Dumbo, and a brand new media push from Disney (Disney+ streaming).
> 
> Overall, a pretty big year I would think. Gonna be 1000+ pages in the 2019 thread, that's for sure!!


I agree!  We are here now and I can't believe how much you can start to see Star Wars and the sky tram looks pretty amazing.  The bus stations and Hollywood are really coming along and you see the art deco style.  It's very exciting!


----------



## buteraa

buteraa said:


> I agree!  We are here now and I can't believe how much you can start to see Star Wars and the sky tram looks pretty amazing.  The bus stations and Hollywood are really coming along and you see the art deco style.  It's very exciting!


Here is a picture from yesterday of the bus depots at hollywood


----------



## buteraa

Here is the sky tram station at Hollywood.


----------



## OSUZorba

dclpluto said:


> Of the new Star Wars ride. The one ride reminds me of the dinosaur ride. The other ride reminds me of star tours and the space ride.


I thought the same thing. Dinosaur and Mission Space sans barfing (maybe).


----------



## danikoski

Christmas morning, we told my stepson we are going to WDW in June...and I got an oh, cool. Then he opened the present with a big pillow Porg, and apparently the Porg beats out a WDW trip because when asked, that was his favorite present 

To stay on topic, my mom and I are probably going to go see Mary Poppins Wed or Thurs to do something while my parents are visiting. It's also to get my mom away from dad since they are starting to get on each other's nerves. I'd like to see Aquaman...was a huge Stargate fan, but not sure that one is in the cards this week. Although my husband and I are furloughed, so instead of being depressed about that, we might go watch some Jason Mamoa...it'll at least make me feel better...not sure about my husband


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney to live stream Magic Kingdom New Years Eve fireworks

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ireworks-dec-31?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q1wo1226180008A


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Purple Potion and Mickey90 Ears Now Available at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

‘UP!’ Minnie Mouse Ears Arrive at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Top of the World Lounge To Be Used for Paid Disney Vacation Club Member Events, Future Unclear


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Top of the World Lounge To Be Used for Paid Disney Vacation Club Member Events, Future Unclear



That seems like a big deal if it plays out that DVC people no longer get access to the Top of the World Lounge and makes me wonder about how the restaurant/lounge to be on top of the Riviera will then work


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That seems like a big deal if it plays out that DVC people no longer get access to the Top of the World Lounge and makes me wonder about how the restaurant/lounge to be on top of the Riviera will then work


Yeah I know lots of people love that access. I am sure this will be an unpopular move with many.


----------



## Grand Admiral

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do we know the exact timeline for Galaxy’s Edge?  Is it between Force Awakens and Last Jedi so he hasn’t lost his mask or is it after that and he gets the mask back?



It's the timeline where they don't have to pay Adam Driver for his likeness.


----------



## Firebird060

I wouldn't be surprised if Disney is planning to use this as a perk for Club 33 instead of DVC.  The exclusivity benefits that DVC members has slowly been eaten away at by Disney especially as more DVC units are built and more guests can become DVC members,   In saying that as much as DVC members will hate this, Disney knows they wont lose anyone by making this change.  If people sell their Contracts, Disney gets first rights to buy them back so the value of the brand isnt under sold if Disney doesnt buy the contract then some other person has just signed up to replace the old members without most of the benifits people get from buying directly from Disney anyway so Disney profits from not having to allow the extras on resales.    Honestly when it comes to DVC Disney only really has to allow members to gain access to using there points for stays beyond that all those perks are just fluff to try and get new members in and are not really guaranteed to last for the full length of a DVC contract.   

In saying that I see either Top of the World becoming a Club 33 benefit or Disney turning it into a pay for firework viewing space for all guests,


----------



## Fantasia79

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Top of the World Lounge To Be Used for Paid Disney Vacation Club Member Events, Future Unclear



Wow, that’s really crappy.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Disney is planning to use this as a perk for Club 33 instead of DVC.  The exclusivity benefits that DVC members has slowly been eaten away at by Disney especially as more DVC units are built and more guests can become DVC members,   In saying that as much as DVC members will hate this, Disney knows they wont lose anyone by making this change.  If people sell their Contracts, Disney gets first rights to buy them back so the value of the brand isnt under sold if Disney doesnt buy the contract then some other person has just signed up to replace the old members without most of the benifits people get from buying directly from Disney anyway so Disney profits from not having to allow the extras on resales.    Honestly when it comes to DVC Disney only really has to allow members to gain access to using there points for stays beyond that all those perks are just fluff to try and get new members in and are not really guaranteed to last for the full length of a DVC contract.
> 
> In saying that I see either Top of the World becoming a Club 33 benefit or Disney turning it into a pay for firework viewing space for all guests,


Club 33 inside MK has firework viewing. Sure it’s not on top of BLT but it’s private and secluded.


----------



## Capang

Firebird060 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Disney is planning to use this as a perk for Club 33 instead of DVC.  The exclusivity benefits that DVC members has slowly been eaten away at by Disney especially as more DVC units are built and more guests can become DVC members,   In saying that as much as DVC members will hate this, Disney knows they wont lose anyone by making this change.  If people sell their Contracts, Disney gets first rights to buy them back so the value of the brand isnt under sold if Disney doesnt buy the contract then some other person has just signed up to replace the old members without most of the benifits people get from buying directly from Disney anyway so Disney profits from not having to allow the extras on resales.    Honestly when it comes to DVC Disney only really has to allow members to gain access to using there points for stays beyond that all those perks are just fluff to try and get new members in and are not really guaranteed to last for the full length of a DVC contract.
> 
> In saying that I see either Top of the World becoming a Club 33 benefit or Disney turning it into a pay for firework viewing space for all guests,


Here's the thing, if TOTWL was making money it would be left alone. Lots of people that head up there just go for fireworks. No drinks, snacks, whatever. That's prime location and it could take in big bucks. I'm not saying I agree with this change. But the DVC sites have been talking about this the last week or two and as much as people complained, people also booked the new experience. 60 bucks a head vs spending nothing and you know which side Disney takes.


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Top of the World Lounge To Be Used for Paid Disney Vacation Club Member Events, Future Unclear



Not good but not unexpected.  I look at it as a bait & switch and yes, I know that nothing is promised, just like requests. 
Didn't they pull the same scam with BWV's a few years after opening?  Some type of bar, meeting room area for BWV owners?  I may be wrong but thought I read that info on these boards a many years ago.  I'm sure an original BWV owner will chime in with the facts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Disney is planning to use this as a perk for Club 33 instead of DVC.  The exclusivity benefits that DVC members has slowly been eaten away at by Disney especially as more DVC units are built and more guests can become DVC members,   In saying that as much as DVC members will hate this, Disney knows they wont lose anyone by making this change.  If people sell their Contracts, Disney gets first rights to buy them back so the value of the brand isnt under sold if Disney doesnt buy the contract then some other person has just signed up to replace the old members without most of the benifits people get from buying directly from Disney anyway so Disney profits from not having to allow the extras on resales.    Honestly when it comes to DVC Disney only really has to allow members to gain access to using there points for stays beyond that all those perks are just fluff to try and get new members in and are not really guaranteed to last for the full length of a DVC contract.
> 
> In saying that I see either Top of the World becoming a Club 33 benefit or Disney turning it into a pay for firework viewing space for all guests,




or some combination - Club 33 access and also for DVC who pay for the package (that they might open to everyone if they don't sell enough to just DVC)


----------



## JETSDAD

There hasn't been anything that has said that access is going to be removed...only that this new package is available.  That will only take up a small portion of the space.  I'm not saying it won't be removed, just that a lot of people have jumped to the conclusion that it's done when we haven't heard anything.


----------



## Capang

JETSDAD said:


> There hasn't been anything that has said that access is going to be removed...only that this new package is available.  That will only take up a small portion of the space.  I'm not saying it won't be removed, just that a lot of people have jumped to the conclusion that it's done when we haven't heard anything.


And no one at MS has the answer about general DVC access, either. It's a wait and see at this point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JETSDAD said:


> There hasn't been anything that has said that access is going to be removed...only that this new package is available.  That will only take up a small portion of the space.  I'm not saying it won't be removed, just that a lot of people have jumped to the conclusion that it's done when we haven't heard anything.



well, per that article: "The official DVC website lists Top Of The World lounge access ending December 29, 2018." ... now you very well might be right and they will juts have modified access going forward with some of it roped off for those with the "package" and then the other space is open for DVC people (if there is room) - but that isn't clear either


----------



## JETSDAD

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, per that article: "The official DVC website lists Top Of The World lounge access ending December 29, 2018." ... now you very well might be right and they will juts have modified access going forward with some of it roped off for those with the "package" and then the other space is open for DVC people (if there is room) - but that isn't clear either



It doesn't say that it is ending Dec 29, 2018.....it says that access is available through Dec 29, 2018....this is how it is worded every year.


----------



## Capang

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, per that article: "The official DVC website lists Top Of The World lounge access ending December 29, 2018." ... now you very well might be right and they will juts have modified access going forward with some of it roped off for those with the "package" and then the other space is open for DVC people (if there is room) - but that isn't clear either


I believe, and I may be wrong, that the access had been announced initially as renewed, along with the Epcot lounge. Then the new package was announced and the website changed. When MS is called they have zero information. No one really knows yet how this will work.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I believe, and I may be wrong, that the access had been announced initially as renewed, along with the Epcot lounge. Then the new package was announced and the website changed. When MS is called they have zero information. No one really knows yet how this will work.


I don’t remember the TOTWL access being specifically renewed at the DVC meeting but the Epcot one definitely was.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> I don’t remember the TOTWL access being specifically renewed at the DVC meeting but the Epcot one definitely was.


Yeah, I may be wrong on that one. But I do remember reading something about it...Disney Files or some other email/website/etc. I need to start paying closer attention to the announcements and sources.


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> or some combination - Club 33 access and also for DVC who pay for the package (that they might open to everyone if they don't sell enough to just DVC)



Which makes me think the Riviera will have a similar package , but with a possible higher cost as they have access 2 view 2 parks


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Which makes me think the Riviera will have a similar package , but with a possible higher cost as they have access 2 view 2 parks


They do however DHS doesn’t really do much in terms of high in the sky pyro. They do a lot more projection, laser and lower or smaller pyro. So viewing may not be very good there for that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They do however DHS doesn’t really do much in terms of high in the sky pyro. They do a lot more projection, laser and lower or smaller pyro. So viewing may not be very good there for that.



True, unless the new Wonderful World of Animation show features more high fireworks knowing the Riviera viewing is coming


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JETSDAD said:


> It doesn't say that it is ending Dec 29, 2018.....it says that access is available through Dec 29, 2018....this is how it is worded every year.



ok, well, then guess it is worded wrong in the article as it specifically uses the word "ending" - guess we shall have to wait and see what happens going forward - if this paid event is just temporary and then regular access comes back or if they offer regular access along with this "VIP type" access


----------



## sachilles

I know it would come as a great shock to everyone, but I think MDE is having some issues today. It can't seem to access my account at least via firefox today.
Anybody else experiencing difficulties?


----------



## Firebird060

rteetz said:


> They do however DHS doesn’t really do much in terms of high in the sky pyro. They do a lot more projection, laser and lower or smaller pyro. So viewing may not be very good there for that.



Oh I agree but that doesn't stop Disney from trying to sell those things,  I mean part of what Disney is selling isnt really the best place to watch the fireworks or the show,  but for the guarantee access to be able to watch it. Sure they offer desert and other things as part of the Firework add ons, but its not really about the view of what your watching but the experience of watching them from someplace a bit exclusive and different.    For example in March of this year me my wife and some family friends rented a boat to watch the MK fireworks from the water.   We did it because we wanted something different and not to be hemmed in by the crowd.  Fully knowing that most of MKs fireworks are projections on the castle which from water you can only see half of. I would argue its the same with the fireworks viewing rooms that the Deluxes around the lake market as themepark view.   You see the fireworks but you dont see the show. 

I see no reason why Disney wouldnt take the same approach for the Riveria,  2 park viewing is marketable


----------



## Tigger's ally

sachilles said:


> I know it would come as a great shock to everyone, but I think MDE is having some issues today. It can't seem to access my account at least via firefox today.
> Anybody else experiencing difficulties?



No problems on Chrome for me.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> True, unless the new Wonderful World of Animation show features more high fireworks knowing the Riviera viewing is coming


I don’t think it will. DHS has gone away from high pyro and I don’t think it will return with Star Wars coming.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don’t think it will. DHS has gone away from high pyro and I don’t think it will return with Star Wars coming.



yeah, I agree - just only thing I could think of to help with the marketing - and definitely a good point about not wanting to mess with the immersion in Galaxy's Edge


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I agree - just only thing I could think of to help with the marketing - and definitely a good point about not wanting to mess with the immersion in Galaxy's Edge




Which is sad because I used to love watching the Epcot Fireworks from the Hotub at the Beach/Yacht pool. Then being able to see the fireworks from Hollywood about 15 minutes later.   But i guess that saves disney tons of money on Gun Powder and allows them to be more green.    Which leads me to a Idea for Disneys Imagineers,  

They need to start filming these Iconic shows with HD Cameras multiple times from multiple angles before the shows are canceled and then with either the room projection technology they patented earlier this year or with basic VR technology, sell a experience/ride/room or whatever that allows you to view the past shows that Disney has had, heck they could even do it for the parades.  I would love to see Wishes again  and the nighttime parades from my fully immersive room especially if they add shows from other parks around the world.  Everyone loves the feel of Soarin but this is even better imo, especially if Disney pumps in the smells.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if any other cable providers are having this issue, but I just got a note from Verizon that they are having trouble coming to an agreement with Disney for their programming - apparently Disney is demanding hundreds of millions of $ more for their current program and demanding companies pay them for the ACC network (another regional sports network)

So unless they come to an agreement by the end of the year, looks like I might be losing all Disney owned programing  (though my guess is they come to some agreement as Disney will want at least some money from Verizon (even if they can't get as much as they want) and in light of people cutting the cord I am sure Verizon doesn't want to give them another reason to leave)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Which is sad because I used to love watching the Epcot Fireworks from the Hotub at the Beach/Yacht pool. Then being able to see the fireworks from Hollywood about 15 minutes later.   But i guess that saves disney tons of money on Gun Powder and allows them to be more green.    Which leads me to a Idea for Disneys Imagineers,
> 
> They need to start filming these Iconic shows with HD Cameras multiple times from multiple angles before the shows are canceled and then with either the room projection technology they patented earlier this year or with basic VR technology, sell a experience/ride/room or whatever that allows you to view the past shows that Disney has had, heck they could even do it for the parades.  I would love to see Wishes again  and the nighttime parades from my fully immersive room.



I have wondered if they would ever create a virtual "Disney Park of Yesterday" ... even if some had to be CGI I am sure people would love to go through Horizons and the like in VR


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have wondered if they would ever create a virtual "Disney Park of Yesterday" ... even if some had to be CGI I am sure people would love to go through Horizons and the like in VR


That would be such a huge undertaking, I would love to see Disney take this on, if the bean counters allow it


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s Online Digital Library, Disney Story Central “Sunsetting” in February


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney Warns Verizon Fios Customers of Potential Loss of Services


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Jon Favreau Teases Popular Star Wars Character with “The Mandalorian” Set Photo


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Kinetic Wire Characters are Newest Achievement for Disney Researchers


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Animal Ambassador Experience Comes To Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Miss Adventure Falls remains closed after accident before Christmas


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Miss Adventure Falls remains closed after accident before Christmas


Although ASTM standards make you design for the stupidity of people, I wonder how much guest stupidity played into this.


----------



## Capang

OSUZorba said:


> Although ASTM standards make you design for the stupidity of people, I wonder how much guest stupidity played into this.


I wondered this, too. Having been on this several times it is hard to imagine it happening any other way than guest stupidity. Yet the fact they are keeping it closed makes me wonder if there was some sort of major mechanical failure.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Nintendo is going to compete with star wars.
> 
> The new coaster is there so that people coming for star wars will say oh look, a new Harry Potter thing, let's do a day or two at universal.


I totally agree wrt “come for SWGE maybe check out new Potter thing”, but Nintendo competing with SW? I’m sure there’s target demo overlap, but I guess I have a hard time imagining Nintendo competing in a serious way with SW.



TheMaxRebo said:


> That seems like a big deal if it plays out that DVC people no longer get access to the Top of the World Lounge and makes me wonder about how the restaurant/lounge to be on top of the Riviera will then work


Meh. I’ve mentioned this before, but we’re BLT owners from day one of operation, and we’ve been to the lounge once, maybe twice. I couldn’t care less about it, personally. Too small to be useful IMO. Restricting use to those buying a package wouldn’t bother me in the least. Makes a lot of sense given the size — you could prevent overcrowding.



Firebird060 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Disney is planning to use this as a perk for Club 33 instead of DVC.


I’d be surprised. I don’t think that would be seen as much of a perk, honestly.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I totally agree wrt “come for SWGE maybe check out new Potter thing”, but Nintendo competing with SW? I’m sure there’s target demo overlap, but I guess I have a hard time imagining Nintendo competing in a serious way with SW.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I'm pretty big fans of both, and I'm more than convinced Nintendo can compete with SW. I guess we'll find out.


----------



## OSUZorba

Capang said:


> I wondered this, too. Having been on this several times it is hard to imagine it happening any other way than guest stupidity. Yet the fact they are keeping it closed makes me wonder if there was some sort of major mechanical failure.


Well, like I said, you are supposed to account for guest stupidity. The problem is, every time you idiot proof something god makes a better idiot. My guess is even it was guest induced they are trying to come up with a fix to make sure it doesn't happen again. Or if it was ride induced then they are definitely trying to fix that issue.


----------



## soniam

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I totally agree wrt “come for SWGE maybe check out new Potter thing”, but Nintendo competing with SW? I’m sure there’s target demo overlap, but I guess I have a hard time imagining Nintendo competing in a serious way with SW.



I get where you are coming from. I super excited about Star Wars. I could give or take Nintendo, except maybe that Mario Kart ride. Nintendo was mostly after my generation, except for the arcade games. However, the younger generations, including my preteen son, love Nintendo. I can easily see both being a big draw but maybe to slightly different demographics.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I totally agree wrt “come for SWGE maybe check out new Potter thing”, but Nintendo competing with SW? I’m sure there’s target demo overlap, but I guess I have a hard time imagining Nintendo competing in a serious way with SW.


Well it does have a large worldwide appeal. Star Wars does too but I feel its biggest in the US. 

Considering Nintendo will be part of the next park at Universal I feel the third gate as a whole will be what really competes head to head with Star Wars. The next park helps continue to put Universal closer to Disney in terms of a vacation destination.


----------



## NatureBoyChris

rteetz said:


> Well it does have a large worldwide appeal. Star Wars does too but I feel its biggest in the US.
> 
> Considering Nintendo will be part of the next park at Universal I feel the third gate as a whole will be what really competes head to head with Star Wars. The next park helps continue to put Universal closer to Disney in terms of a vacation destination.



I agree. I think a lot of people are underestimating the reach Nintendo has. Not only was my generation influenced by Nintendo, but my kids as well. With a third gate, Universal becomes a week-long destination. Not just a tack a few extra days on a Disney trip type destination.


----------



## MissGina5

NatureBoyChris said:


> I agree. I think a lot of people are underestimating the reach Nintendo has. Not only was my generation influenced by Nintendo, but my kids as well. With a third gate, Universal becomes a week-long destination. Not just a tack a few extra days on a Disney trip type destination.


honestly would love that to be true. Get crowd levels down and more awesome stuff for Disney with the competition so!


----------



## skier_pete

I admit to being not part of the Nintendo generation, though my daughter doesn't really care about Nintendo. From my point of view, how is a Mario cart ride going to be much different from a go cart ride. Either they give the driver control and make it rather mundane, or they make it a track ride, and it won't feel like you are controlling the game. Third would be total motion simulator, which becomes yet another screen ride. Tough challenge to make it interesting.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> I admit to being not part of the Nintendo generation, though my daughter doesn't really care about Nintendo. From my point of view, how is a Mario cart ride going to be much different from a go cart ride. Either they give the driver control and make it rather mundane, or they make it a track ride, and it won't feel like you are controlling the game. Third would be total motion simulator, which becomes yet another screen ride. Tough challenge to make it interesting.


Japan will be the first to get any Nintendo. 

Personally as someone who played Mario Kart I would love an immersive attraction based on it. If done right it would be way more than go-carts. I think it will be a mix of simulator and track based ride.


----------



## skier_pete

NatureBoyChris said:


> I agree. I think a lot of people are underestimating the reach Nintendo has. Not only was my generation influenced by Nintendo, but my kids as well. With a third gate, Universal becomes a week-long destination. Not just a tack a few extra days on a Disney trip type destination.



I think this is universals goal for sure. It's unlikely to work for me though. We find even now we tire of universal after even 3 days. Universal is just missing something for me. (It might just be the food.) A new park would potentially get us another trip there though. No hurry.

Star wars has me at go though.


----------



## skier_pete

rteetz said:


> Japan will be the first to get any Nintendo.
> 
> Personally as someone who played Mario Kart I would love an immersive attraction based on it. If done right it would be way more than go-carts. I think it will be a mix of simulator and track based ride.



My point is to make it satisfying, you have to make the driver feel like he's driving. To simulate a movie, you don't need guests to feel like they are in control. If you are simulating a video game, the user needs to control it. Not saying they can't do it, but it needs to be very different from most of what we currently get.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> My point is to make it satisfying, you have to make the driver feel like he's driving. To simulate a movie, you don't need guests to feel like they are in control. If you are simulating a video game, the user needs to control it. Not saying they can't do it, but it needs to be very different from most of what we currently get.


Oh I agree and I think Universal is aiming for that. They have filed a number of different ride patents the last couple years that many believe are for Nintendo attractions.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I played several Nintendo games as a kid. So did my kids. While those were fun, Nintendo in a park is a big “meh” for us. I don’t think most form the kind of connection with a Nintendo game as people did with a movie franchise like Star Wars. I just don’t see the former being too much competition for the latter.

Think about it this way: how many people will plan a trip just to see Nintendo stuff vs those who will plan a trip just to see the SW stuff? At least in the U.S.?

That’s why I could see the “come for SW maybe stay for some Nintendo”, but not too much of the other way around.


----------



## Brett Wyman

soniam said:


> I get where you are coming from. I super excited about Star Wars. I could give or take Nintendo, except maybe that Mario Kart ride. Nintendo was mostly after my generation, except for the arcade games. However, the younger generations, including my preteen son, love Nintendo. I can easily see both being a big draw but maybe to slightly different demographics.



I’m a huge video gamer and a huge Nintendo fan. I’ve completed every Zelda and Mario game made. I also feel like I don’t really have any interest in Nintendo in theme park form. Maybe that will change once I experience it? Not sure.


----------



## abs1978

I'm one million percent more excited for Nintendo land than Star Wars land.  So is my daughter.   However, I am a child of the 80's and grew up playing Nintendo.  I have lots of good memories playing until way too late with friends in junior high and high school.  Now DD is totally in to it and we have a blast playing Mario Kart together on the Switch.  A Mario Kart ride has so many possibilities!  

Frankly I am sure Star Wars Land will look neat but I am happy waiting a few years for the hype to die down.  The rides don't interest me at all.  If they pull crowds away from other rides there I will be ecstatic.


----------



## Firebird060

If we want to talk about video games in theme parks, I would love if they added some elements of Kingdom Hearts to the Disney Parks, I know its not as big Domestically as say Japan but ehh I would still love a meet and greet with the Kingdom Hearts Versions of the fab 4 plus Chip and Dale. I know it comes down to a licensing thing, and I have no idea how the contract was written between Disney and Square Enix but a man can dream.  I mean its great that there is a preview center in Disney Springs, but it has been so long since it was announced that it was in the works I would love for a nod to it in the parks.


----------



## jade1

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Meh. I’ve mentioned this before, but we’re BLT owners from day one of operation, and we’ve been to the lounge once, maybe twice. I couldn’t care less about it, personally. Too small to be useful IMO. Restricting use to those buying a package wouldn’t bother me in the least. Makes a lot of sense given the size — you could prevent overcrowding.



Yea same here. Although we do reserve MK View so it's not necessary to go up a few floors.

We have looked at our name plaque on the fountain more times than visit the lounge, and it aint many. But would still vote to keep it available.


----------



## jlundeen

In the spirit of getting to page 1000 for this great thread, I'll weigh in on the proposed attractions for Universal.  

First, I'm not a Universal Fan.  While I've only been once, and did enjoy the HP areas, very little else was something I'd be interested in seeing again.  (We did like the Minions, though!).  

The IPs that are there, including Nintendo, are not something I'd spend money to go back for.  I'm too much of a "dyed-in-the-wool" Disney fan, and really enjoy the attention to theme that Disney has, rather than the stark stop-start to the different areas of Universal.  

But, at the end of the day, I applaud Universal for two reasons:  1) it keeps Disney challenged to be better, and 2) it might pull some of the crowds away....at least for a day or so at a time.... Selfish of me, but, there it is...   

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## fatmanatee

Not exactly the thread for this but I'm prob the market for Nintendo and Star Wars, might be going to Universal Japan next year (for the Olympics too) when it opens. I'm pretty optimistic that Universal is going to get this one right and it could easily have crossover appeal.


----------



## splash327

OSUZorba said:


> Well, like I said, you are supposed to account for guest stupidity. The problem is, every time you idiot proof something god makes a better idiot. My guess is even it was guest induced they are trying to come up with a fix to make sure it doesn't happen again. Or if it was ride induced then they are definitely trying to fix that issue.



Or to free the him they had to damage the ride and it's going to take time to fix.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brett Wyman said:


> I’m a huge video gamer and a huge Nintendo fan. I’ve completed every Zelda and Mario game made. I also feel like I don’t really have any interest in Nintendo in theme park form. Maybe that will change once I experience it? Not sure.



I am sort of in the same boat in that I would want to wait and see

BUT - if they pull it off and I get to enter the world of Mario or Zelda or Metroid (or whatever) and it is as immersive as the Harry Potter stuff I would be super excited about it - probably not more than Star Wars but as someone who hasn’t been to a Universal since 2000 (Though my wife took our daughter there for one day this summer to see HP stuff) having that level of Nintendo and HP stuff would probably get me to visit


----------



## crazy4wdw

*Disney Board Members Beat Shareholder Appeal Over Anti-Poaching Pacts*


----------



## crazy4wdw

*Disney's Film Production Chief Talks ‘Mary Poppins’ and His Big Bet on 'The Lion King'*


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Disney Cruise Line CM files harassment lawsuit

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/former-disney-cruise-line-cast-member-files-harassment-lawsuit/


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Disney Cruise Line CM files harassment lawsuit
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/former-disney-cruise-line-cast-member-files-harassment-lawsuit/


"The unidentified female supervisor called McHugh a "stuffy old fart" in front of staff, moved his office to a windowless space..."


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Parks Blog to Stream New Year’s Eve Fireworks on Dec. 31


----------



## rteetz

It appears based on some repeat news posts that they are getting lost in the discussion. While I would love to break 1000 and break the views record from last year the goal is still news. So let’s make sure that’s what is talked about thanks!


----------



## YesterDark

I'm a video game nerd and a Nintendo fan over the years. The prospect of a Nintendo Land doesn't excite me at all unless it comes with an amazingly different video game/ride experience (which is kind of what I'm expecting out of the Millennium Falcon ride). The different Nintendo properties don't scream immersive worlds to me (they are iconic characters but not worlds). 

You could make a whole park out of Nintendo and create a Magic Kindgom mirror park with HyRule castle in the middle, mario land on one side, zelda world in another, metroid on one and Pokemon on the other. That would be incredibly popular I bet, but not nearly as "immersive" as a SWGE.


----------



## crazy4wdw

D23 announces 2019 member gift

_10 Fan-Tastic Milestones Pin Set

In 2019, D23 Gold Members will celebrate 10 years of the Official Disney Fan Club “that’s made for you and me” with this delightful pin set celebrating milestone Disney memories. From The Skeleton Dance to Up, celebrate D23’s 10th anniversary and 10 of 2019’s momentous Disney anniversaries with a collection of beautifully crafted pins, presented in an exclusive D23-embossed tin. Spanning 90 years of history, these glittering gold-tone finish pins were uniquely designed by Disney artist Ricky De Los Angeles exclusively for D23 Gold Members in 2019. Included in the set are highlights from across the Disney family—from Marvel Comics to Disneyland, from Indiana Jones to the Muppets! This limited-time set was made for the fan in all of us._


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

crazy4wdw said:


> D23 announces 2019 member gift
> 
> _10 Fan-Tastic Milestones Pin Set
> 
> In 2019, D23 Gold Members will celebrate 10 years of the Official Disney Fan Club “that’s made for you and me” with this delightful pin set celebrating milestone Disney memories. From The Skeleton Dance to Up, celebrate D23’s 10th anniversary and 10 of 2019’s momentous Disney anniversaries with a collection of beautifully crafted pins, presented in an exclusive D23-embossed tin. Spanning 90 years of history, these glittering gold-tone finish pins were uniquely designed by Disney artist Ricky De Los Angeles exclusively for D23 Gold Members in 2019. Included in the set are highlights from across the Disney family—from Marvel Comics to Disneyland, from Indiana Jones to the Muppets! This limited-time set was made for the fan in all of us._


Ugh...Why did I decide to renew my plan on Black Friday. I could have waited a month and got this. Now I have to wait a whole year!!!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New Matterhorn entrance debuts at Disneyland 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-new-matterhorn-entrance-debuts-at-the-disneyland-resort/


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New Matterhorn entrance debuts at Disneyland
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photos-new-matterhorn-entrance-debuts-at-the-disneyland-resort/


WDWNT is late to the party on that one. It debuted back in mid November.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> WDWNT is late to the party on that one. It debuted back in mid November.


I thought that was weird.


----------



## JETSDAD

dina444444 said:


> WDWNT is late to the party on that one. It debuted back in mid November.



Maybe they're trying to get to 1000 pages as well.


----------



## rteetz

JETSDAD said:


> Maybe they're trying to get to 1000 pages as well.


Honestly the number of pages doesn’t mean much to me.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Honestly the number of pages doesn’t mean much to me.



We must get to 1,000...



and pictures take up more space!


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> We must get to 1,000...
> 
> View attachment 371801
> 
> and pictures take up more space!


Id rather have the views which we are at 1.446 million. Last year we had 1.7 million.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Id rather have the views which we are at 1.446 million. Last year we had 1.7 million.


Dang!  We're currently below last year's views.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Id rather have the views which we are at 1.446 million. Last year we had 1.7 million.



well, last year did have D23 ... I suspect that next year might surpass everything / new records with all the new park openings and constructions and movies, etc.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, last year did have D23 ... I suspect that next year might surpass everything / new records with all the new park openings and constructions and movies, etc.


Yep. I’m already in prep mode for the official Star Wars planning thread. Going to be a big year.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Magic Kingdom update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photo-rep...-18-new-ears-tron-construction-continues-etc/


----------



## Firebird060

Does anyone know if and at what Time the magic kingdom reached capacity on Christmas this year.  The crowd pictures always makes MK look crazy this time of year, but I dont remember hearing about capacity being reached.


----------



## rteetz

Firebird060 said:


> Does anyone know if and at what Time the magic kingdom reached capacity on Christmas this year.  The crowd pictures always makes MK look crazy this time of year, but I dont remember hearing about capacity being reached.


It didn’t.


----------



## dm1996

Has anyone ever heard what the capacity is for Disney Springs (if there is one)?  I was there on the 15th and it was insane. 
I’m just wondering how many people that area can hold, especially with a new garage, the NBA experience, a new cirque show and new restaurants all coming soon. 

There was zero parking that night and it was shoulder to shoulder everywhere. Worse than any parks we went to.


----------



## rteetz

dm1996 said:


> Has anyone ever heard what the capacity is for Disney Springs (if there is one)?  I was there on the 15th and it was insane.
> I’m just wondering how many people that area can hold, especially with a new garage, the NBA experience, a new cirque show and new restaurants all coming soon.
> 
> There was zero parking that night and it was shoulder to shoulder everywhere. Worse than any parks we went to.


Not sure there is a capacity closure system for Disney Springs. It’s free and non ticketed. Each store surely has a capacity but overall I’m not sure there is.


----------



## dina444444

dm1996 said:


> Has anyone ever heard what the capacity is for Disney Springs (if there is one)?  I was there on the 15th and it was insane.
> I’m just wondering how many people that area can hold, especially with a new garage, the NBA experience, a new cirque show and new restaurants all coming soon.
> 
> There was zero parking that night and it was shoulder to shoulder everywhere. Worse than any parks we went to.


They don’t have the same fire marshal capacity issues that the theme park with “gates” has. Capacity has to do with fire marshal standard for what’s considered an enclosed space.


----------



## rteetz

It’s not the word. It’s the purpose.


----------



## Dfan79

rteetz said:


> It’s not the word. It’s the purpose.



What are you talking about? All I did was make a joke about dog poop.


----------



## rteetz

Dfan79 said:


> What are you talking about? All I did was make a joke about dog poop.


And it’s off topic nonsense that isn’t needed.


----------



## Dfan79

rteetz said:


> And it’s off topic nonsense that isn’t needed.



It wasn't off topic, LOL. Someone wanted to keep the news thread going to reach 1000 before New Years. So I told an interesting tale of dog poop I saw that was in the shape of our favorite mouse. It's like Jesus toast and aliens, it exists Rteetz.


----------



## rteetz

There is no specific need to make this thread 1000 pages. It’s successful without that. Let’s just stick to the news topics at hand. Please and thank you.


----------



## Dfan79

rteetz said:


> There is no specific need to make this thread 1000 pages. It’s successful without that. Let’s just stick to the news topics at hand. Please and thank you.



Excuuuse me. Lets get back to talking about important topics like the new "Up" themed ears or Millennium Pink magicbands.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Yep. I’m already in prep mode for the official Star Wars planning thread. Going to be a big year.


I do not envy you at all with that . 

But sorta on topic sorta not but is there going to be a separate thread do you know for the DLR one vs the WDW or will it be just one big thread?


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I do not envy you at all with that .
> 
> But sorta on topic sorta not but is there going to be a separate thread do you know for the DLR one vs the WDW or will it be just one big thread?


There was some debate about that in our inner circles. As of right now we plan on one major one on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board. It’s possible that could change.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> There was some debate about that in our inner circles. As of right now we plan on one major one on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board. It’s possible that could change.


I think this is the way to go. The most natural place that people will be looking for this type of info, and a dedicated thread definitely seems right.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> There was some debate about that in our inner circles. As of right now we plan on one major one on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board. It’s possible that could change.


Thank you!

Normally it wouldn't be too too big of a deal for me as I'd be likely to only look at the WDW one but with me going to DLR next year (and a good possibility of being able to go again after it's opened there) I was hoping I wouldn't have to look at two threads over time.

If it changes no biggie but I do like the idea of just one big thread.


----------



## MommaBerd

rteetz said:


> There was some debate about that in our inner circles. As of right now we plan on one major one on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board. It’s possible that could change.



It might need its own sub-forum...I can’t imagine it will be easy to manage/read one thread that deals with strategies AND rides AND restaurants AND any interactive elements, shows, etc. AND comparisons between parks AND who knows what else. But, I’m sure everyone has an opinion on this - which is why you have “inner circles” make the decisions.


----------



## rteetz

MommaBerd said:


> It might need its own sub-forum...I can’t imagine it will be easy to manage/read one thread that deals with strategies AND rides AND restaurants AND any interactive elements, shows, etc. AND comparisons between parks AND who knows what else. But, I’m sure everyone has an opinion on this - which is why you have “inner circles” make the decisions.


It’s worked well for Pandora and Toy Story Land. Obviously there wasn’t one on each coast for those. Things will definitely be crazy for Star Wars no matter what we do.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

MommaBerd said:


> It might need its own sub-forum...I can’t imagine it will be easy to manage/read one thread that deals with strategies AND rides AND restaurants AND any interactive elements, shows, etc. AND comparisons between parks AND who knows what else. But, I’m sure everyone has an opinion on this - which is why you have “inner circles” make the decisions.


Interesting thought... I know I pushed for a LONG TIME for a dedicated rD forum and I'm glad we now have one!  I could see them not opting to do a sub-forum just because the need is more temporary... but I could ALSO imagine a lot of "first trip since SWGE opened" questions for quite a while so maybe it would make sense...

I'll be happy with whatever they decide, as long as it has a dedicated monster thread but that Mods ALSO allow one-off questions and don't merge EVERYTHING into the monster thread.  That just becomes too tough to follow and/or get a quick answer IMO.

My unsolicited two cents...


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Interesting thought... I know I pushed for a LONG TIME for a dedicated rD forum and I'm glad we now have one!  I could see them not opting to do a sub-forum just because the need is more temporary... but I could ALSO imagine a lot of "first trip since SWGE opened" questions for quite a while so maybe it would make sense...
> 
> I'll be happy with whatever they decide, as long as it has a dedicated monster thread but that Mods ALSO allow one-off questions and don't merge EVERYTHING into the monster thread.  That just becomes too tough to follow and/or get a quick answer IMO.
> 
> My unsolicited two cents...


I also pushed for a rD forum for a long time. 

Sub forums are an interesting thought as they can be merged with other sections once activity dies down a bit. 

As far as merging with simple questions we tend to do that so we don’t have 50 of the same topic threads out there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> There was some debate about that in our inner circles. As of right now we plan on one major one on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies board. It’s possible that could change.





MommaBerd said:


> It might need its own sub-forum...I can’t imagine it will be easy to manage/read one thread that deals with strategies AND rides AND restaurants AND any interactive elements, shows, etc. AND comparisons between parks AND who knows what else. But, I’m sure everyone has an opinion on this - which is why you have “inner circles” make the decisions.



Not that the inner circle asked me or anything, but I do think it makes sense to have one as I think people will be looking for the same info (about the rides, and dining, etc. ) so if you had two you'd basically have a duplicate just 6 months of posts behind the other

The subforum is an interesting idea - either that or like a master thread and then links to threads that cover the individual elements in more detail ... so you have a deeper thread about the dining options in the restaurant board and the master thread has the basic info and then the link to the "deeper" thread or whatever

No matter what you do I am sure you will get the same question 100 times in 20 different places


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> No matter what you do I am sure you will get the same question 100 times in 20 different places


Exactly.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> As far as merging with simple questions we tend to do that so we don’t have 50 of the same topic threads out there.



Just my FINAL unsolicited two cents of the day... 

I definitely get that AND appreciate it... to a point.  I think the Pandora thread became unwieldy at the height of the Pandora frenzy while mods were merging EVERY SINGLE QUESTION into the one monster thread.  I stopped checking DIS at some point because it stopped being useful to me.  I got answers on Twitter and elsewhere instead.  They seemed to back off of it some at some point and allow some other posts, at which point I checked back in here. 

I found merging EVERYTHING really diminished the usefulness of these boards when one couldn't just get a quick one-off or slight-tangent question answered without reading pages and pages, or having that question get lost and remain unanswered in the monster thread. Or god forbid someone asked a question that had been answered because they didn't read hundreds of pages and they get told to read the whole thread -- ludicrous.  Paging through multiple posts one might have been able to find a quick on-topic answer based on thread titles rather than reading the whole monster thread.

I LOVE a good monster thread with an awesome first-few-posts; I "watch" them and read fairly religiously, particularly when I have a trip coming up.  But allowing some other threads as well maximizes usefulness of the boards... to me at least...

I find myself converting to @MommaBerd's idea of a sub-forum now...   That would allow the best of both worlds... an awesome MONSTER THREAD and additional threads for specific questions / topic areas.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Just my FINAL unsolicited two cents of the day...
> 
> I definitely get that AND appreciate it... to a point.  I think the Pandora thread became unwieldy at the height of the Pandora frenzy while mods were merging EVERY SINGLE QUESTION into the one monster thread.  I stopped checking DIS at some point because it stopped being useful to me.  I got answers on Twitter and elsewhere instead.  They seemed to back off of it some at some point and allow some other posts, at which point I checked back in here.
> 
> I found merging EVERYTHING really diminished the usefulness of these boards when one couldn't just get a quick one-off or slight-tangent question answered without reading pages and pages, or having that question get lost and remain unanswered in the monster thread. Or god forbid someone asked a question that had been answered because they didn't read hundreds of pages and they get told to read the whole thread -- ludicrous.  Paging through multiple posts one might have been able to find a quick on-topic answer based on thread titles rather than reading the whole monster thread.
> 
> I LOVE a good monster thread with an awesome first-few-posts; I "watch" them and read fairly religiously, particularly when I have a trip coming up.  But allowing some other threads as well maximizes usefulness of the boards... to me at least...
> 
> I find myself converting to @MommaBerd's idea of a sub-forum now...


Understandable. Those first few posts are the meat of these threads. They have an incredible wealth of information. I always take quotes and reviews and such from additional sources and posts in the threads and add them to those first posts. We just really don’t want the boards clogged up with numerous threads on the same topic. 

The sub forum idea is an interesting one though and I may pass that along.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Exactly.



 I can see there being logistics questions that are completely different for the two parks, ie operating hours, entrance/exit procedures. DL may do it one way, but once WDW opens, lessons may be learned and things change. Even food could be different. Was it ever announced if DL would serve alcohol in SWGE? The rides will probably work the same way. However, I think the logistics questions are the most important ones at first. Also, if they do FP, those are completely different between the two. It would be like having one thread for Fantasmic, since the shows really aren’t the same,


----------



## dina444444

soniam said:


> I can see there being logistics questions that are completely different for the two parks, ie operating hours, entrance/exit procedures. DL may do it one way, but once WDW opens, lessons may be learned and things change. Even food could be different. Was it ever announced if DL would serve alcohol in SWGE? The rides will probably work the same way. However, I think the logistics questions are the most important ones at first. Also, if they do FP, those are completely different between the two. It would be like having one thread for Fantasmic, since the shows really aren’t the same,


Yes alcohol will be served in SWGE at DLR. DLR confirmed it to the OC Register a while ago.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> I can see there being logistics questions that are completely different for the two parks, ie operating hours, entrance/exit procedures. DL may do it one way, but once WDW opens, lessons may be learned and things change. Even food could be different. Was it ever announced if DL would serve alcohol in SWGE? The rides will probably work the same way. However, I think the logistics questions are the most important ones at first. Also, if they do FP, those are completely different between the two. It would be like having one thread for Fantasmic, since the shows really aren’t the same,


There would be posts dedicated to this. The lands themselves are exactly the same so not really an apples to apples comparison with Fantasmic. 

It’s not easy which is why we’ve been discussing it so far in advance.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

rteetz said:


> Understandable. Those first few posts are the meat of these threads. They have an incredible wealth of information. I always take quotes and reviews and such from additional sources and posts in the threads and add them to those first posts. We just really don’t want the boards clogged up with numerous threads on the same topic.
> 
> The sub forum idea is an interesting one though and I may pass that along.


Agree on all points! 

Those first few posts are a godsend to planners -- I love them and they are my first go-to always.  I sometimes copy-and-paste them into a "Note" on my iPhone and refer to it once in the parks.  Fantastic stuff that you guys pull together for all of us!  

And yeah... I don't need to see 300 "Pandora at rope drop" posts either!  But maybe ONE with that title that people post their up-to-date experiences on for people who care about that... stuff you wouldn't paste ALL of in a first post.  That sort of thing.


----------



## soniam

dina444444 said:


> Yes alcohol will be served in SWGE at DLR. DLR confirmed it to the OC Register a while ago.



Couldn’t remember if it was a rumor or confirmed. Obviously it affected me


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> There would be posts dedicated to this. The lands themselves are exactly the same so not really an apples to apples comparison with Fantasmic.
> 
> It’s not easy which is why we’ve been discussing it so far in advance.



They may seem the same, but operationally, I bet they will be very different. How about a comparison between Pooh’s then? Same ride, completely different logistically.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> They may seem the same, but operationally, I bet they will be very different. How about a comparison between Pooh’s then? Same ride, completely different logistically.


I totally get that which is why we would have the dedicatedly posts to each park. Disneyland is opening first. Unfortunately the Disneyland board isn’t the monster than TPAS is and this is where the majority of planning activity happens on this site.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> I totally get that which is why we would have the dedicatedly posts to each park. Disneyland is opening first. Unfortunately the Disneyland board isn’t the monster than TPAS is and this is where the majority of planning activity happens on this site.



I think one thread works great in the beginning, but later it could be confusing. Yeah, the DL forum can be slow, kind of like DL. This is s compliment to DL, not a criticism.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> I think one thread works great in the beginning, but later it could be confusing. Yeah, the DL forum can be slow, kind of like DL. This is s compliment to DL, not a criticism.


Personally I don’t think we will see a slow down with Star Wars for a while. No matter what we do it’s not going to be perfect. 

I do appreciate all the comments and suggestions though!


----------



## jlundeen

As so many of us are pretty obsessive planners, to my way of thinking, sub-forums/threads seems to me to be the most organized way - like file folders in storage - one main topic - with lots of sub-topics, and separate divisions under those for mini-topics or community type stuff.

I know I get totally frustrated at times trying to find something using the search feature on the DIS boards....  there are so many threads started by others who have maybe tried to find the answer and couldn't, so they start yet another one on the same topic, and end up with a few replies....  then someone else has the same experience, and things are duplicated all over the place.  

Hard to manage, I know, but a good organization to start out would be much easier I would think, than trying to re-org later on...

just my old habits from long ago as a programmer (in the really olden days of main frame computers).


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Personally I don’t think we will see a slow down with Star Wars for a while. No matter what we do it’s not going to be perfect.
> 
> I do appreciate all the comments and suggestions though!



Oh I don’t think SWGE at DL will be slow for many years to come. I just feel right now it’s a slower pace.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> Oh I don’t think SWGE at DL will be slow for many years to come. I just feel right now it’s a slower pace.


I agree. I just feel for this site at the moment one FAQ on TPAS will work best with sections for Disneyland. If the Disneyland board wants an FAQ I would be glad to assist.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> I agree. I just feel for this site at the moment one FAQ on TPAS will work best with sections for Disneyland. If the Disneyland board wants an FAQ I would be glad to assist.


It would probably be good to put a mega thread over there but so frequently people go straight to TPAS even for Disneyland that the mods then try to move stuff but doesn’t always happen. And I can definitely help with maintaining Disneyland parts. I’m already planning to go for the Disneyland opening lol.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> It would probably be good to put a mega thread over there but so frequently people go straight to TPAS even for Disneyland that the mods then try to move stuff but doesn’t always happen. And I can definitely help with maintaining Disneyland parts. I’m already planning to go for the Disneyland opening lol.


This would likely have to be in discussion with the Disneyland mods. They have not been in any of our discussions.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

no idea how reliable this source is but report of the new Potter coaster opening Memorial Day, May 27th, 2019:


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> no idea how reliable this source is but report of the new Potter coaster opening Memorial Day, May 27th, 2019:
> 
> View attachment 371832


Not surprised. It’s been said Universal wants it for Summer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Not surprised. It’s been said Universal wants it for Summer.



given Disney seems to be loading up for Fall I wonder if Summer could be big for Universal next year


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> given Disney seems to be loading up for Fall I wonder if Summer could be big for Universal next year


Might be a decent time to visit WDW too  calm before the storm situation maybe?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Might be a decent time to visit WDW too  calm before the storm situation maybe?



yeah, my kids are re-watching the Galaxy's Edge preview from the Christmas Day show and had this exchange

Son: When will the lines for the Star Wars rides not be too long?

Me: Like 10 years from now

Son: Yeah, but you and mom will be old people then

... so I got that going for me


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Son: Yeah, but you and mom will be old people then


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Yep. I’m already in prep mode for the official Star Wars planning thread. Going to be a big year.


I think the fact that you are quicker to start new additional threads on individual discussions might play a role in the decline.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> I think the fact that you are quicker to start new additional threads on individual discussions might play a role in the decline.


I’ve always done it that way.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> I’ve always done it that way.


Agreed. But with some of the topics I.e. Toystory Land Skyliner etc... it took a lot of traffic off of the main thread.  I certainly believe that your approach is the best just saying it could have attributed to the year over year decline.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Agreed. But with some of the topics I.e. Toystory Land Skyliner etc... it took a lot of traffic off of the main thread.  I certainly believe that your approach is the best just saying it could have attributed to the year over year decline.


Maybe but the numbers are pretty similar so I don’t think it played that much of a role.


----------



## buteraa

We've been here since the 20th and have gone to EPCOT quite a few times and almost every time Space Ship Earth was down (temporarily).  I think I read on here it was going for refurbishment and I really hope that includes an entire new track system as well.  When we did finally get on it broke down for 15-20 minutes and it was just rough in terms of the ride and condition.  It needs some love...

Also, with all of the new properties being built I wonder what crowds will be like in the future.  Yes, there is Star Wars land coming but I don't know if that will be enough to keep the crowds dispersed.  It also looked like they were building some sort of golf club?


----------



## rteetz

buteraa said:


> We've been here since the 20th and have gone to EPCOT quite a few times and almost every time Space Ship Earth was down (temporarily).  I think I read on here it was going for refurbishment and I really hope that includes an entire new track system as well.  When we did finally get on it broke down for 15-20 minutes and it was just rough in terms of the ride and condition.  It needs some love...
> 
> Also, with all of the new properties being built I wonder what crowds will be like in the future.  Yes, there is Star Wars land coming but I don't know if that will be enough to keep the crowds dispersed.  It also looked like they were building some sort of golf club?


Nothing confirmed on SSE yet. 

Not sure what you mean by golf club.


----------



## buteraa

rteetz said:


> Nothing confirmed on SSE yet.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by golf club.


We were on the bus and I caught a glimpse of a walled area.  I thought it was one of the new hotels and I could have sworn it said golf club with another word in front of it that I couldn't see.  Could be wrong...


----------



## rteetz

buteraa said:


> We were on the bus and I caught a glimpse of a walled area.  I thought it was one of the new hotels and I could have sworn it said golf club with another word in front of it that I couldn't see.  Could be wrong...


Aren’t any golf clubs coming. There is Riviera, The Cove, Destino, Star Wars, and Reflections.


----------



## afan

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Interesting thought... I know I pushed for a LONG TIME for a dedicated rD forum and I'm glad we now have one!  I could see them not opting to do a sub-forum just because the need is more temporary... but I could ALSO imagine a lot of "first trip since SWGE opened" questions for quite a while so maybe it would make sense...
> 
> I'll be happy with whatever they decide, as long as it has a dedicated monster thread but that Mods ALSO allow one-off questions and don't merge EVERYTHING into the monster thread.  That just becomes too tough to follow and/or get a quick answer IMO.
> 
> My unsolicited two cents...



I think this is a great idea also.  I can see Star Wars taking over TPAS even with the merging etc and people will get annoyed if they can't find/get non SW stuff answered.  Also, we aren't all interested in it and I think a sub would help keep some of the talk from invading everywhere else and other threads.  I think that's also going to be the biggest challenge with this thread because it already goes on about some stuff too much at times and people complain, but with all the SW even with the other dedicated thread will still probably get over talked here because other stuff with dedicated threads have too.  

I know changes have been made to help identify news etc but I don't think anyone fully realizes how big and how much traffic SW will do, especially for non Disney fans that want to go.  Which would also help with the sub, it'll keep them on the Dis rather than them trying to wade through TPAS to find just what they need.  Then they may like it all enough or need more WDW/DL info enough to venture to other areas.  It's partly about keeping people that are already here happy by keeping things cleaner and easily accessible but also a big thing is drawing more people in from google results, blogs posting about it etc.  That's how I found the boards and then the podcast.


----------



## skier_pete

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Ugh...Why did I decide to renew my plan on Black Friday. I could have waited a month and got this. Now I have to wait a whole year!!!



So wait, I have to renew my membership in 2019 to get this? I don't just get it as a member? What was I supposed to get for joining in 2018? They gave me a box with some fake documents. Pins seem way cooler.

I am a little terrified of what SW:GE is going to be like when we go to DLR for D23. I'm actually hoping that this keeps crowds down across the rest of the park, and especially at DCA.


----------



## rteetz

********** said:


> So wait, I have to renew my membership in 2019 to get this? I don't just get it as a member? What was I supposed to get for joining in 2018? They gave me a box with some fake documents. Pins seem way cooler.
> 
> I am a little terrified of what SW:GE is going to be like when we go to DLR for D23. I'm actually hoping that this keeps crowds down across the rest of the park, and especially at DCA.


2019 is the 10th anniversary for D23.


----------



## rteetz

afan said:


> I think this is a great idea also.  I can see Star Wars taking over TPAS even with the merging etc and people will get annoyed if they can't find/get non SW stuff answered.  Also, we aren't all interested in it and I think a sub would help keep some of the talk from invading everywhere else and other threads.  I think that's also going to be the biggest challenge with this thread because it already goes on about some stuff too much at times and people complain, but with all the SW even with the other dedicated thread will still probably get over talked here because other stuff with dedicated threads have too.
> 
> I know changes have been made to help identify news etc but I don't think anyone fully realizes how big and how much traffic SW will do, especially for non Disney fans that want to go.  Which would also help with the sub, it'll keep them on the Dis rather than them trying to wade through TPAS to find just what they need.  Then they may like it all enough or need more WDW/DL info enough to venture to other areas.  It's partly about keeping people that are already here happy by keeping things cleaner and easily accessible but also a big thing is drawing more people in from google results, blogs posting about it etc.  That's how I found the boards and then the podcast.


As I’ve mentioned in the past I take suggestions for what to do with this thread. The bolder titles help distinguish posts apart from others. I haven’t found a better way. Certainly it’s not perfect but it’s also nearly impossible to keep every thread from going off topic at some point. 

This board is about rumors and news. We have a Star Wars need thread which is specifically for that. As mentioned things still get talked about here but that always happens. TPAS is all for the planning aspects and where the FAQ thread will be. It will be set up just like the Pandora and Toy Story ones. The Star Wars one will be a joint effort with the TPAS mods and myself. 

We can certainly have multiple threads in several different parts of these boards but unfortunately people tend to stay in one area and not use search functions for the appropriate areas.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Maybe but the numbers are pretty similar so I don’t think it played that much of a role.


Not sure where this is going askew but you do a fantastic job of managing the board. Just trying to fill in a possible explanation for the drop in posts. Not important.


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Not sure where this is going askew but you do a fantastic job of managing the board. Just trying to fill in a possible explanation for the drop in posts. Not important.


I always appreciate comments, concerns and suggestions!


----------



## soniam

TheMaxRebo said:


> no idea how reliable this source is but report of the new Potter coaster opening Memorial Day, May 27th, 2019:
> 
> View attachment 371832



I would say this could be from a very reliable source. I follow that podcast extensively, and they and their contacts seem to nail stuff pretty well. Looking at the pictures, it would be ready by Memorial Day weekend. Hoping to hit this new ride for their private meetup in October. It's a good podcast if you are interested in Universal. They actually get some pretty big name (in the Universal world) guests on the show.

EDIT: "could" be ready, not necessarily "would". Darn fat fingers.


----------



## pooh'smate

Thank you @rteetz for all your hard work in keeping this updated.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

I couldn't fine the right place for this but these are Tron photos I took from the barnstormer 12/27. See the kid on the fence in the second pic? That's the stand by line for Barnstormer. Thank God we had a FP for it.


----------



## danikoski

rteetz said:


> Might be a decent time to visit WDW too  calm before the storm situation maybe?



This is what I'm hoping for. We are going in June...hoping crowds are low. Hearing that Christmas crowds haven't been super crazy, which is encouraging that crowds in general may be lower this next year.


----------



## danikoski

I know there was a discussion on Mary Poppins vs Aquaman attendance earlier in this thread. Went and saw Poppins today and the theater was almost sold out, whereas the Aquaman showing at about the same time was not. This was also true for the other movie theater across town. I think MPR is going to have a big week.

Oh, and I loved MPR. Although I cried through a lot of this one...Georgie reminded me of my little one, including the stuffed giraffe (we have three identical stuffed giraffes so we aren't ever without one).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

danikoski said:


> This is what I'm hoping for. We are going in June...hoping crowds are low. Hearing that Christmas crowds haven't been super crazy, which is encouraging that crowds in general may be lower this next year.



Whether it was due to Disney’s efforts (tiered ticketing, etc) or just people on their own evening out - seems like crowds have became me more balanced.  I mean, Christmas week and Sprig Break times are still going to be more crowded but seems like the peaks have become a tad lesser and the slower times have picked up a bit - with Fall no seeming busier than summer (and given the new stuff I expect that to be true next year)


----------



## BLLB

I check this thread/forum daily, must have missed this, what is “purple potion” ears?


----------



## Capang

BLLB said:


> I check this thread/forum daily, must have missed this, what is “purple potion” ears?


Sparkly purple mouse ears


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BLLB said:


> I check this thread/forum daily, must have missed this, what is “purple potion” ears?


----------



## Teamubr

Ryan,

I'll echo everyone's comments about the great job you do here. I have been on numerous forums since before you were born and moderated a few. You don't have an easy "job", but do it very well. This is one of the only forums where the moderator is actively involved and makes enhancements to make our experience better. The *bold *and NEWS call outs are great. I think you allow the proper amount of off topic and wandering conversations before directing people to a better link or shutting down the obscure. I find some of the conversation that may belong elsewhere to be helpful so I don't have to go hunting and read through a whole new thread. It gives me the "Cliffs Notes" version of what is going on.

Keep up the excellent work and good luck managing the SW conversations next year.

FWIW, hitting a 1,000 is a "thing" to us weird number geek people. 

j


----------



## Fantasia79

BLLB said:


> I check this thread/forum daily, must have missed this, what is “purple potion” ears?



They were making a huge deal about their rollout, but looking at social media, it didn’t have the same impact as rose gold ears did.


----------



## Firebird060

Im super curious and excited for next year and all the Limited Edition Haunted Mansion Merch. I hope they do another mystery box like they did a few years ago.


----------



## rteetz

Teamubr said:


> This is one of the only forums where the moderator is actively involved and makes enhancements to make our experience better.


That’s one thing I’ve always tried to do my best on. I’d much rather be involved and know posters on the boards I moderate than lurk in the back and only appear when necessary.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> no idea how reliable this source is but report of the new Potter coaster opening Memorial Day, May 27th, 2019:
> 
> View attachment 371832


Now I'm wondering if I'm going to regret not upgrading my ticket to a season pass while I was there a few weeks ago so I could stop by in August.  I was really torn, but other than seeing the new ride there's really nothing else I feel the need to see again.  After 3 days, I was ready for a ride without screens and a ride that didn't feel like a copy and paste of the original spider man ride with a few changes to how the track is done.  I was a little leary Unless Universal does something really unique with the new gate, it'll probably be at least 5 years until I venture back over there.


----------



## jknezek

I'll just add my kudos to @rteetz as well. In general, I think bulletin boards are a dying service. I belong to several that have seen traffic essentially drop by 50% or more each year for the last few years. The size of the Disney community makes these boards safer, but I think the way this section is moderated does more than anything to keep it moving along. 

Ryan does a great job at providing the all important organization, the occasionally necessary warnings, and, the rare but needed, discipline. As an active participant, we all know how much Ryan cares about the topic and this board, so unlike many boards where the moderator is just the "unusual appearance of the hand of god", familiarity earns Ryan the respect he deserves for the great job he does. Thanks again for another year of hard work and for the value you provide this community.


----------



## JaxDad

jknezek said:


> I'll just add my kudos to @rteetz as well. In general, I think bulletin boards are a dying service. I belong to several that have seen traffic essentially drop by 50% or more each year for the last few years. The size of the Disney community makes these boards safer, but I think the way this section is moderated does more than anything to keep it moving along.
> 
> Ryan does a great job at providing the all important organization, the occasionally necessary warnings, and, the rare but needed, discipline. As an active participant, we all know how much Ryan cares about the topic and this board, so unlike many boards where the moderator is just the "unusual appearance of the hand of god", familiarity earns Ryan the respect he deserves for the great job he does. Thanks again for another year of hard work and for the value you provide this community.


----------



## crazy4wdw

********** said:


> So wait, I have to renew my membership in 2019 to get this? I don't just get it as a member? What was I supposed to get for joining in 2018? They gave me a box with some fake documents. Pins seem way cooler.



There is  member gift for each year that you join or rejoin D23.  For 2018, the gift was a box which contained reproductions of items that were important in the history of Mickey Mouse.  For 2019, it's the pin set.  I'm hoping that there's an extra gift or some type of recognition for the people who are charter members.


----------



## amalone1013

danikoski said:


> This is what I'm hoping for. We are going in June...hoping crowds are low. Hearing that Christmas crowds haven't been super crazy, which is encouraging that crowds in general may be lower this next year.


Me too, we've got two day in June with family. Then our APs expire Labor Day, so I'd like to go down that weekend then take a break...


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> View attachment 371980


That sums it up well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That’s one thing I’ve always tried to do my best on. I’d much rather be involved and know posters on the boards I moderate than lurk in the back and only appear when necessary.



ok, a moderator lurching and then springing into action when needed made me think of a Monty Python sketch


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Animal Kingdom update

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photo-rep...dise-construction-updates-holiday-crowds-etc/


----------



## sachilles

My 60 days for fast pass selection was at 7am this morning.
Anecdotal at best, but this was the least eventful time yet. Only one real glitch with the programming, which a refresh cured. We got flight of passage on day one. Was able to to get slinky dog as well on other days. 
All selected for a 7 day vacation and done by 7:30


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Animal Kingdom update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photo-rep...dise-construction-updates-holiday-crowds-etc/



Some of that Yeti stuff is really cute.  The "Get Yedi...cause here I come" little kids hat!


----------



## hertamaniac

Interesting point that I never really thought of, but I think it may make sense.

https://www.wcjb.com/content/news/L..._VbtetZii9eZ1BX0hk2c9I7LDr1b8MXl538OWP0lpYlIA


----------



## Firebird060

hertamaniac said:


> Interesting point that I never really thought of, but I think it may make sense.
> 
> https://www.wcjb.com/content/news/L..._VbtetZii9eZ1BX0hk2c9I7LDr1b8MXl538OWP0lpYlIA




I can see the argument for the signs in multiple languages, but to be fair the legal language in the US is English, the back of the tickets, are in English, the signs on the side of the road for speed limits are in English and so is everything else. It would be hard to prove negligence due to not having a sign in a specific language. Could Universal easily put signs up in the three requested languages, sure they could, but they could also put it up in Chinese, Japanese and a handful of other languages.  The law doesn't require the signs to be in multiple languages.  I see it being a very uphill battle for the family to prove Negligence, which is probably why Universal hasn't settled out of court.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> Interesting point that I never really thought of, but I think it may make sense.
> 
> https://www.wcjb.com/content/news/L..._VbtetZii9eZ1BX0hk2c9I7LDr1b8MXl538OWP0lpYlIA



does Universal have their times guides and park maps in different languages like Disney does?  Might make more sense to post warnings there and then have the universal symbols for other warnings.

Otherwise if you start posting in Spanish do you also have to post in German and Japanese and Korean, etc., etc.?


----------



## mom2rtk

hertamaniac said:


> Interesting point that I never really thought of, but I think it may make sense.
> 
> https://www.wcjb.com/content/news/L..._VbtetZii9eZ1BX0hk2c9I7LDr1b8MXl538OWP0lpYlIA


38 years old. So sad. Not sure I see Universal as negligent though. If he had a pre-existing condition, then he probably should have done some research. And I'm not sure at age 38 that he would have avoided any dangerous rides unless he DID have a pre-existing condition.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mom2rtk said:


> 38 years old. So sad. Not sure I see Universal as negligent though. If he had a pre-existing condition, then he probably should have done some research. And I'm not sure at age 38 that he would have avoided any dangerous rides unless he DID have a pre-existing condition.



definitely sad - but I agree with your take and the cynical part of me things the family never thought of this until a lawyer suggested it to them


----------



## hertamaniac

Firebird060 said:


> I can see the argument for the signs in multiple languages, but to be fair the legal language in the US is English, the back of the tickets, are in English, the signs on the side of the road for speed limits are in English and so is everything else. It would be hard to prove negligence due to not having a sign in a specific language. Could Universal easily put signs up in the three requested languages, sure they could, but they could also put it up in Chinese, Japanese and a handful of other languages.  The law doesn't require the signs to be in multiple languages.  I see it being a very uphill battle for the family to prove Negligence, which is probably why Universal hasn't settled out of court.



I agree.  At what point does a U.S. theme park limit the signs in another native language?  I really don't have an answer for this.


----------



## Fantasia79

Firebird060 said:


> I can see the argument for the signs in multiple languages, but to be fair the legal language in the US is English, the back of the tickets, are in English, the signs on the side of the road for speed limits are in English and so is everything else. It would be hard to prove negligence due to not having a sign in a specific language. Could Universal easily put signs up in the three requested languages, sure they could, but they could also put it up in Chinese, Japanese and a handful of other languages.  The law doesn't require the signs to be in multiple languages.  I see it being a very uphill battle for the family to prove Negligence, which is probably why Universal hasn't settled out of court.



The US actually does not have an official language.  

Feel bad for the family, but having heart failure at 38 sounds like there was a really serious problem.


----------



## hertamaniac

mom2rtk said:


> 38 years old. So sad. Not sure I see Universal as negligent though. If he had a pre-existing condition, then he probably should have done some research. And I'm not sure at age 38 that he would have avoided any dangerous rides unless he DID have a pre-existing condition.



I never viewed that ride being a health risk, but to your point there may have been a condition.  Regardless, I am not sure how a theme park can proactively warn potential guests other than signs/symbols.  I do know for some rides, the park will play a video of the ride vehicle and style of movement(s) in the queues.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Permits to replace the Sleeping Beauty castle roof at Disneyland 

http://permits.anaheim.net/tm_bin/tmw_cmd.pl?tmw_cmd=StatusViewCasebld&shl_caseno=BLD2018-05238


----------



## SG131

hertamaniac said:


> I never viewed that ride being a health risk, but to your point there may have been a condition.  Regardless, I am not sure how a theme park can proactively warn potential guests other than signs/symbols.  I do know for some rides, the park will play a video of the ride vehicle and style of movement(s) in the queues.


Yeah I mean I feel like the symbols should kind of cover it as a universal language of sorts. And if he had a preexisting condition doesn’t universal have a Spanish version of their website. If I had a preexisting condition (other than neck problems which I ignore the ride signs for) I think I would check ahead of time to see what I could ride. If he didn’t have knowledge of his preexisting condition the sign would be useless anyway.


----------



## Firebird060

Fantasia79 said:


> The US actually does not have an official language.
> 
> Feel bad for the family, but having heart failure at 38 sounds like there was a really serious problem.




You are correct we the US does not have a official language, but we do Use Legal English in our laws, bills, and other legally recognized documents, now many states due provide official documents upon request in multiple languages but thats not what we are talking about.

 The debate over signage though really isnt one of the language, in this case they are claiming negligence on Universal for not having the sign in Spanish, but if the person who suffered from heart failure was perhaps blind then the argument could be made that the sign should have been in Braille,  the point being made that Universal is only legally required to post warnings in compliance with the laws. This lack of official language in the US has led to many litigation's in many courts and many States,  Including Miami Florida, most of the time the Defending company tends to either win or win on appeal. Current Case law falls in line with Universal.    Even if for some reason the case goes forward and the Plaintiffs in the case get a ruling that yes Universal should have posted signs in Spanish, it would still be hard to prove Universal was negligent in not doing so as they posted signs following the requirements of the all applicable laws.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely sad - but I agree with your take and the cynical part of me things the family never thought of this until a lawyer suggested it to them



Yep sad to hear, Skull ISland though?

Trying to remember but seems like it was just a slow moving truck ride past some TV screens, never went again from boredom.

Can def see them posting wild rides though, esp in Orlando.

eta: I guess space does at Disney anyway, well audio anyway.


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update 
*
Disneyland update 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photo-rep...18-crowds-ballast-point-jessies-carousel-etc/


----------



## JaxDad

jade1 said:


> Yep sad to hear, Skull ISland though?
> 
> Trying to remember but seems like it was just a slow moving truck ride past some TV screens, never went again from boredom.
> 
> Can def see them posting wild rides though, esp in Orlando.
> 
> eta: I guess space does at Disney anyway, well audio anyway.


I've heard they sometimes have team members startling people in line. I wonder if that may have happened with this poor gentleman.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Animal Kingdom extra magic hours changes

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/12/animal-kingdoms-extra-magic-hours.html?m=1


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> *Photo Update
> *
> Disneyland update
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/photo-rep...18-crowds-ballast-point-jessies-carousel-etc/


Ballast point signs are up as of yesterday.


----------



## jade1

JaxDad said:


> I've heard they sometimes have team members startling people in line. I wonder if that may have happened with this poor gentleman.



Good Lord that one lady screamed so loud to try and scare us in the Mummy-agreed that could be deadly.

Although not sure if the scream was in Spanish or English.


----------



## BLLB

Capang said:


> Sparkly purple mouse ears



I apologize, I meant, is  “purple potion” a Disney reference?  Like, to a movie, an attraction?


----------



## rteetz

BLLB said:


> I apologize, I meant, is  “purple potion” a Disney reference?  Like, to a movie, an attraction?


No just a color name they gave it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> does Universal have their times guides and park maps in different languages like Disney does?  Might make more sense to post warnings there and then have the universal symbols for other warnings.
> 
> Otherwise if you start posting in Spanish do you also have to post in German and Japanese and Korean, etc., etc.?



their website has it all in several different languages.  I think they are covered.


----------



## jlundeen

danikoski said:


> I know there was a discussion on Mary Poppins vs Aquaman attendance earlier in this thread. Went and saw Poppins today and the theater was almost sold out, whereas the Aquaman showing at about the same time was not. This was also true for the other movie theater across town. I think MPR is going to have a big week.
> 
> Oh, and I loved MPR. Although I cried through a lot of this one...Georgie reminded me of my little one, including the stuffed giraffe (we have three identical stuffed giraffes so we aren't ever without one).


We saw it today too, (Suburbs of St. Paul, MN).  The theater was pretty full, not sure if it was sold out but it was the Bistro one, and they were playing this movie in another theater also.  

I'm afraid I had too high expectations, and couldn't help but make comparisons to the original.  While we thought it was well done it just seemed to be missing something for me.  The dancing was incredible, but I wasn't enthralled with the music - didn't really have any of the songs stick with me.  The one thing I really liked is the background music playing during some poignant scenes were songs from the original.  Loved Lin-Manuel Miranda, and liked Emily Blunt, but I cling too much to the original to say she was as good a Julie Andrews. 

So, while we all liked it, I was a bit disappointed after some of the reviews...


----------



## buteraa

Tron construction.  Just took this from people mover.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
New look for Bo Peep in Toy Story 4

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/leaked-toy-story-4-art-offers-new-look-for-bo-peep/


----------



## SG131

JaxDad said:


> I've heard they sometimes have team members startling people in line. I wonder if that may have happened with this poor gentleman.


Omg the guy they had when I was there was terrifying! Even after he popped out once and I knew he was there I still jumped!!


----------



## Jamie297

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, a moderator lurching and then springing into action when needed made me think of a Monty Python sketch


Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!!! Lol


----------



## PolyRob

crazy4wdw said:


> There is  member gift for each year that you join or rejoin D23.  For 2018, the gift was a box which contained reproductions of items that were important in the history of Mickey Mouse.  For 2019, it's the pin set.  I'm hoping that there's an extra gift or some type of recognition for the people who are charter members.


I've always wondered if I would benefit from a D23 membership if I wasn't planning on attending the Expo. Those pins are pretty amazing and may force me to do it in 2019. I am just not sure what I would really get besides the pins and 4 printed publications.


----------



## Princessclab

rteetz said:


> Personally I don’t think we will see a slow down with Star Wars for a while. No matter what we do it’s not going to be perfect.
> 
> I do appreciate all the comments and suggestions though!





rteetz said:


> Personally I don’t think we will see a slow down with Star Wars for a while. No matter what we do it’s not going to be perfect.
> 
> I do appreciate all the comments and suggestions though!



Nope, you are perfect at hearding the Star Wars cats.......keep up the great work!!! 
Especially for those of us who know little if anything about the whole SW deal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PolyRob said:


> I've always wondered if I would benefit from a D23 membership if I wasn't planning on attending the Expo. Those pins are pretty amazing and may force me to do it in 2019. I am just not sure what I would really get besides the pins and 4 printed publications.



honestly it comes down to how much you value the gift and the magazines - which are of high quality.  I have it and haven't really done any events as I am not in the area that many of the events are.  I am hoping to do the event they have having next October in Sleepy Hallow NY


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Leaked Frozen II artwork suggests new hairstyle and clothes for Anna

https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/leaked-frozen-2-artwork-suggests-new-outfits-hairstyle-for-anna/

(I mean, obviously they need to have new costumes/dresses to sell)


----------



## PolyRob

TheMaxRebo said:


> honestly it comes down to how much you value the gift and the magazines - which are of high quality.  I have it and haven't really done any events as I am not in the area that many of the events are.  I am hoping to do the event they have having next October in Sleepy Hallow NY


I'll have to look into some of the other events. I find the same thing with a majority of events since they're on West coast. The Sleepy Hollow event falls when I have a potential WDW trip. Hmm decisions


----------



## Hoodie

Tigger's ally said:


> their website has it all in several different languages.  I think they are covered.



These are the warnings and the pictures.  I think the little guy clutching his heart transcends language.  I'm also guessing: no bad backs, no pregnant women, no sailors (j/j motion sickness?) and seizures.


----------



## shoreward

Watch MK New Year's Eve fireworks live.
https://thedisneyblog.com/2018/12/2...31-from-the-magic-kingdom/?platform=hootsuite


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Leaked Frozen II artwork suggests new hairstyle and clothes for Anna
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/leaked-frozen-2-artwork-suggests-new-outfits-hairstyle-for-anna/
> 
> (I mean, obviously they need to have new costumes/dresses to sell)



Looks very Pocahontas what with the leaves in the breeze.


----------



## skier_pete

crazy4wdw said:


> There is  member gift for each year that you join or rejoin D23.  For 2018, the gift was a box which contained reproductions of items that were important in the history of Mickey Mouse.  For 2019, it's the pin set.  I'm hoping that there's an extra gift or some type of recognition for the people who are charter members.



Ok. Thanks for the explanation. I may keep my membership for that pin set. About 8 of those 10 pins are pretty important to me.


----------



## ejgonz2

sachilles said:


> My 60 days for fast pass selection was at 7am this morning.
> Anecdotal at best, but this was the least eventful time yet. Only one real glitch with the programming, which a refresh cured. We got flight of passage on day one. Was able to to get slinky dog as well on other days.
> All selected for a 7 day vacation and done by 7:30



Me too!! Went without a hitch. Only ‘issue’ was the earliest SDD was available was 11:30 instead of 9 like I wanted on Day 5.


----------



## OSUZorba

shoreward said:


> Watch MK New Year's Eve fireworks live.
> https://thedisneyblog.com/2018/12/2...31-from-the-magic-kingdom/?platform=hootsuite


Too bad it isn't Epcot's


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OSUZorba said:


> Too bad it isn't Epcot's


I actually find EPCOT's show to be much better than Magic Kingdom's NYE show. The 360-degree finale is great, but it is only cool if you are seeing it in person. I haven't liked how Disney Parks Blog has filmed the finale in recent years.

There is nothing like the "Fireworks Finale of Death" that EPCOT brings on New Years Eve and 4th of July. I hope these pyrotechnic tags will continue once Illuminations leaves next year.


----------



## writerguyfl

Tigger's ally said:


> their website has it all in several different languages.  I think they are covered.





Hoodie said:


> These are the warnings and the pictures.  I think the little guy clutching his heart transcends language.  I'm also guessing: no bad backs, no pregnant women, no sailors (j/j motion sickness?) and seizures.
> View attachment 372054



The Universal website has a Rider Safety page in both English and Spanish.  On each page is a link to the 40+ page pamphlet entitled "Guide for Rider Safety and Accessibility".

English version (with link to pdf version of the pamphlet): https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/plan-your-visit/hours-information/rider-safety/index.html
Spanish version (with link to pdf version of the pamphlet): https://www.universalorlando.com/web/es/us/plan-your-visit/hours-information/rider-safety/index.html

It's just a guess, but I would bet a significant amount of money that Universal will provide a physical copy of that pamphlet in both languages at the park entrances.


----------



## hertamaniac

writerguyfl said:


> It's just a guess, but I would bet a significant amount of money that Universal will provide a physical copy of that pamphlet in both languages at the park entrances.



I could definitely see this happening.  But, the question I have is do you expand the warnings (in an attempt to hold harmless or indemnify) to other languages as well?   It's that limitation that I see being an issue.


----------



## Dfan79

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Leaked Frozen II artwork suggests new hairstyle and clothes for Anna
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/leaked-frozen-2-artwork-suggests-new-outfits-hairstyle-for-anna/
> 
> (I mean, obviously they need to have new costumes/dresses to sell)



Yep, and more merchandise. They have to be able to sell more overpriced dolls, and countless other stuff you gotta tell your kids they can't get.

Poor Disney is only worth about 98 billion dollars. So do your part people and buy something that you really can't afford. You can eat in a couple of weeks, you still have your faucets for running water. and with that you can make ice... If you haven't had to sell the trays.

Besides the experts say you can live with food. But can your family live without Frozen merchandise?


----------



## Dfan79

Calling it right now. It's called "Cursed Prince" because the prince Elsa loves has the power of fire. That is my prediction, write it down in the annals and give me credit later.


----------



## Pete M

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I actually find EPCOT's show to be much better than Magic Kingdom's NYE show. The 360-degree finale is great, but it is only cool if you are seeing it in person. I haven't liked how Disney Parks Blog has filmed the finale in recent years.
> 
> There is nothing like the "Fireworks Finale of Death" that EPCOT brings on New Years Eve and 4th of July. I hope these pyrotechnic tags will continue once Illuminations leaves next year.



that's what my family is hoping for   we're actually going to brave the crowds this year.  eep!


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
58% jump for Poppins 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...isney-emily-blunt-bumblebee-transformers/amp/


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 58% jump for Poppins
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...isney-emily-blunt-bumblebee-transformers/amp/


That's good. It was such a great film. That jump was predicted here on the thread, too, was it not?


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> That's good. It was such a great film. That jump was predicted here on the thread, too, was it not?


Yes I thought it would have a decent jump.


----------



## writerguyfl

hertamaniac said:


> I could definitely see this happening.  But, the question I have is do you expand the warnings (in an attempt to hold harmless or indemnify) to other languages as well?   It's that limitation that I see being an issue.



That's an interesting question.  Aside from English and Spanish, it looks like they also have the same materials available in Portuguese.  But, as far as this lawsuit goes, I would bet it gets tossed fairly quickly because it all about Spanish-speaking guests.


----------



## dazza3

St


rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> 58% jump for Poppins
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...isney-emily-blunt-bumblebee-transformers/amp/



still way behind aqua man this weekend


----------



## rteetz

dazza3 said:


> St
> 
> 
> still way behind aqua man this weekend


I don't think anyone expected it to beat that after the run Aquaman has been on. I still am not interested in that film though.


----------



## MissGina5

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> New look for Bo Peep in Toy Story 4
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/leaked-toy-story-4-art-offers-new-look-for-bo-peep/


oh I am all about this


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capang said:


> That's good. It was such a great film. That jump was predicted here on the thread, too, was it not?



Well, not sure if any numbers were mentioned but the idea of it doing well over the holiday definitely was suggested .. will be interesting to see how it does over the next couple of days as lots of people are also off areound New Years


----------



## skier_pete

We saw Poppins today at 2:30 pm at a theater showing it every hour (so 3 screens), and it was probably 90% sold out. I think it's doing ok. 

Enjoyed the check out of it. Is it as good as the original? Of course not, but considering how awful it could easily have been, it was a fun entertaining 2 hours.


----------



## Mr. Mickey

I previously followed the Disney-Fox merger pretty intently but with the lack of recent updates one major detail seems to have slipped my mind. Does the merger go through officially January 1st or sometime down the line in 2019? Thanks


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Mickey said:


> I previously followed the Disney-Fox merger pretty intently but with the lack of recent updates one major detail seems to have slipped my mind. Does the merger go through officially January 1st or sometime down the line in 2019? Thanks


It’s said to be completed in January.


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Dates for the Lion King and Jungle festival at Disneyland Paris

https://attractionsmagazine.com/lion-king-jungle-festival-dlp/


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dates for the Lion King and Jungle festival at Disneyland Paris
> 
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/lion-king-jungle-festival-dlp/



Do we know if Disneyland Paris will do another Fan Daze event in 2019?


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Do we know if Disneyland Paris will do another Fan Daze event in 2019?


Has not been announced yet.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Dates for the Lion King and Jungle festival at Disneyland Paris
> 
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/lion-king-jungle-festival-dlp/


Thank you. Do we know where the show will be or what it will be like? Anything close to WDW’s show (guessing not but hoping so!)? Also, will Mickey and the Magician be playing this summer? I’ve seen conflicting info.
Sorry to ask all this here! The DLP forum is really quiet.


----------



## Gusey

closetmickey said:


> Thank you. Do we know where the show will be or what it will be like? Anything close to WDW’s show (guessing not but hoping so!)? Also, will Mickey and the Magician be playing this summer? I’ve seen conflicting info.
> Sorry to ask all this here! The DLP forum is really quiet.


The Festival of the Lion King will be going into to the Chaparral Theater in Frontierland by the train station there  They have being developing that whole area for quite some time now, including the station, and construction could be seen from the railroad atm


----------



## closetmickey

Gusey said:


> The Festival of the Lion King will be going into to the Chaparral Theater in Frontierland by the train station there  They have being developing that whole area for quite some time now, including the station, and construction could be seen from the railroad atm


Thank you! I wonder if the show will become semi permanent? Knowing it is going into a theater gives me hope for an entertaining show. Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

*Rumor
*
Disney+ will debut in September 2019. They will look to do some testing in smaller markets first. The goal is to have it very similar to Netflix.


----------



## ejgonz2

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney+ will debut in September 2019. They will look to do some testing in smaller markets first. The goal is to have it very similar to Netflix.



Curious why smaller markets first. It’s an online service why not available to all?


----------



## intertile

ejgonz2 said:


> Curious why smaller markets first. It’s an online service why not available to all?


You obviously haven't had any interactions with Disney IT department...with their competence they should debut it in a small town in the midwest first.


----------



## ejgonz2

intertile said:


> You obviously haven't had any interactions with Disney IT department...with their competence they should debut it in a small town in the midwest first.



Touché


----------



## dclpluto

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney+ will debut in September 2019. They will look to do some testing in smaller markets first. The goal is to have it very similar to Netflix.



I thought for sure it was starting on Oct 1 the start of the fiscal year. The sooner the better thou.im defintely getting it. Maybe smaller markets in September and everyone else oct 1. I haven’t heard anything about oct 1 but I know Disney likes to start things at the beginning of the fiscal year.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> *Rumor
> *
> Disney+ will debut in September 2019. They will look to do some testing in smaller markets first. The goal is to have it very similar to Netflix.





intertile said:


> You obviously haven't had any interactions with Disney IT department...with their competence they should debut it in a small town in the midwest first.



Last night was the first time in years the WatchESPN website has been watchable for me. I've attempted to watch it a few other times this year and the quality was so poor and so much buffering I had flash backs to dial up. Every time I thought "no way would I pay for a Disney streaming service if this the best they can do." So last night gave me a little hope for Disney+, although the quality was still poor vs Netflix.


----------



## dclpluto

OSUZorba said:


> Last night was the first time in years the WatchESPN website has been watchable for me. I've attempted to watch it a few other times this year and the quality was so poor and so much buffering I had flash backs to dial up. Every time I thought "no way would I pay for a Disney streaming service if this the best they can do." So last night gave me a little hope for Disney+, although the quality was still poor vs Netflix.



Hopefully they will have 4K hdr for the Disney plus. I read Disney has been getting a lot of  high ups from Netflix hopefully they will get some from their it department


----------



## jade1

So nice down here, but fog hit around 11 last night, hoping not on NYE for fireworks.


----------



## Moliphino

Dfan79 said:


> Calling it right now. It's called "Cursed Prince" because the prince Elsa loves has the power of fire. That is my prediction, write it down in the annals and give me credit later.



The.Cursed.Prince is the name of the Instagram account that leaked the picture, not the name of the movie.


----------



## hertamaniac

writerguyfl said:


> That's an interesting question.  Aside from English and Spanish, it looks like they also have the same materials available in Portuguese.  But, as far as this lawsuit goes, I would bet it gets tossed fairly quickly because it all about Spanish-speaking guests.



A few more details on the lawsuit....

https://www.apnews.com/bf0f1a82339e450dbd6e65008722f60d


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Last night was the first time in years the WatchESPN website has been watchable for me. I've attempted to watch it a few other times this year and the quality was so poor and so much buffering I had flash backs to dial up. Every time I thought "no way would I pay for a Disney streaming service if this the best they can do." So last night gave me a little hope for Disney+, although the quality was still poor vs Netflix.


Interesting. I’ve never had much an issue. Sure if wasn’t your provider?


----------



## Fantasia79

Anyone else having issues with ads covering up posts?  

Also, sent Frozen image to my friend who translates Russian for State Dept.


----------



## Teamubr

intertile said:


> You obviously haven't had any interactions with Disney IT department...with their competence they should debut it in a small town in the midwest first.


Doesn't rteetz live in a small town in the Midwest? 

j


----------



## saskdw

shoreward said:


> Watch MK New Year's Eve fireworks live.
> https://thedisneyblog.com/2018/12/2...31-from-the-magic-kingdom/?platform=hootsuite



Does anyone know how I can get this on my LG OLED Smart TV?

I've found the Disney blog in the YouTube app, but don't see a link for this. Will it appear on NYE?

I've had this TV for a few months, but haven't really used the YouTube app.


----------



## saskdw

Fantasia79 said:


> Anyone else having issues with ads covering up posts?
> 
> Also, sent Frozen image to my friend who translates Russian for State Dept.



I am on my iPad. It doesn't cover the posts when I use my PC, but on my iPad the ads cover some posts.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Does anyone know how I can get this on my LG OLED Smart TV?
> 
> I've found the Disney blog in the YouTube app, but don't see a link for this. Will it appear on NYE?
> 
> I've had this TV for a few months, but haven't really used the YouTube app.


You’d have to do it through the YouTube app. I’ve done it before through mine.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> You’d have to do it through the YouTube app. I’ve done it before through mine.



Any idea how I find it in the YouTube app?


----------



## shoreward

Teamubr said:


> Doesn't rteetz live in a small town in the Midwest?


I don't think it's so small.


----------



## rteetz

shoreward said:


> I don't think it's so small.


There are definitely smaller.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Any idea how I find it in the YouTube app?


I usually end up doing in through the blogpost and then streaming it to the TV. Sometimes they post ahead of time on their YouTube channel.


----------



## saskdw

rteetz said:


> I usually end up doing in through the blogpost and then streaming it to the TV. Sometimes they post ahead of time on their YouTube channel.



Ok, so when is time it will appear on the blogspot? I found the blog, I just didn't see anything about it yet.


----------



## rteetz

saskdw said:


> Ok, so when is time it will appear on the blogspot? I found the blog, I just didn't see anything about it yet.


Yeah they’ll either post another blog post or you have to go back to the original announcement and the video will be there.


----------



## Fantasia79

We stream it off Apple TV ever year they do it.  Super easy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sorry if I missed this ...

*NEWS*

Verizon and Disney reach agreement - avoid blackout

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/verizon-disney-reach-distribution-deal-avoid-blackout-1171999


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dclpluto said:


> I thought for sure it was starting on Oct 1 the start of the fiscal year. The sooner the better thou.im defintely getting it. Maybe smaller markets in September and everyone else oct 1. I haven’t heard anything about oct 1 but I know Disney likes to start things at the beginning of the fiscal year.



Maybe give out September as free in Beta mode and then charge effective Oct 1st?


----------



## Farro

Twinsies! Happy early New Year!


----------



## CJK

We just left Magic Kingdom on a very crowded day, where we enjoyed a new bypass. Several Cast members said today was the first day ever. It began to the right of Pirates in Adventure land and took us to the back area behind Jungle cruise. We were then released by the barber shop on Main Street, where the parade exits. Pretty slick, and really saved us time navigating the crowds!


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Interesting. I’ve never had much an issue. Sure if wasn’t your provider?


Yeah. I've had the issue multiple times when I had friends in different states with different providers also having the same issue. Usually when there are multiple football or basketball games going.


----------



## rteetz

OSUZorba said:


> Yeah. I've had the issue multiple times when I had friends in different states with different providers also having the same issue. Usually when there are multiple football or basketball games going.


Weird I use the app all the time. I log in with a TV provider though. I usually only use it on my phone when I’m not home though.


----------



## DIS-OH

CJK said:


> We just left Magic Kingdom on a very crowded day, where we enjoyed a new bypass. Several Cast mmembers said today was the first day ever. It began to the right of Pirates in Adventure land and took us to the back area behind Jungle cruise. We were then released by the barber shop on Main Street, where the parade exits. Pretty slick, and really saved us time navigating the crowds!



I’ve used this route when I was with a HS Marching Band performing prior to parades..it’s amazingly quiet back there!


----------



## Fantasia79

DIS-OH said:


> I’ve used this route when I was with a HS Marching Band performing prior to parades..it’s amazingly quiet back there!



Been back there several times with my groups.  Had a kid take apart a baritone (for no reason at all), and lose a valve spring in the river back there.  Right before the parade.  Memories.


----------



## bluecastle

I have no news, just trying to help the thread get to 1,000 pages before it's 2019! Thanks Ryan, and everyone, for keeping us current. No trip for me in 2019 or 2020, but I like to keep up with all things Disney. Happy almost New Year!!


----------



## Teamubr

CJK said:


> we enjoyed a new bypass. Several Cast members said today was the first day ever.


I've been down the other side between Plaza Restaurant and Tony's. Google Maps shows a paved road back there. I wonder if the CMs meant it was the first time the crowds warranted using it or there have been some improvements to make it guest worthy and today was the first since then.

The Google maps view looks like it would be much nicer than the wall canyon an the other side bypass.

j


----------



## JaxDad

bluecastle said:


> I have no news, just trying to help the thread get to 1,000 pages before it's 2019! Thanks Ryan, and everyone, for keeping us current. No trip for me in 2019 or 2020, but I like to keep up with all things Disney. Happy almost New Year!!


Yes!


----------



## JaxDad

Thanks!


----------



## JaxDad

Ryan!


----------



## DIS-OH

JaxDad said:


> Ryan!




Are we there yet?


----------



## DIS-OH

No... I guess not!


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Weird I use the app all the time. I log in with a TV provider though. I usually only use it on my phone when I’m not home though.


I haven't tried the app. I always log in through the website on a computer. So that might be the difference. I've tried all the different browsers. Hopefully they fixed the issue, but if I have an issue again, I'll try going through the SmartTV app or at least try the app on my phone.


----------



## JaxDad

Boeing 999-1000...


----------



## OSUZorba

DIS-OH said:


> Are we there yet?


*BREAKING NEWS:
*
Yes, Yes we are!


----------



## DIS-OH

And...now we are!!!!


----------



## Teamubr

Now we need to go after the 1.5 million views Ryan really wanted. 

But back to real news. Anyone know if the "new" bypass that goes behind Jungle Cruise was recently upgraded to guest standards or just used as a blow off valve because of the crowds. The pavement looks like it has been there for quite a while.

j


----------



## rteetz

Teamubr said:


> Now we need to go after the 1.5 million views Ryan really wanted.
> 
> But back to real news. Anyone know if the "new" bypass that goes behind Jungle Cruise was recently upgraded to guest standards or just used as a blow off valve because of the crowds. The pavement looks like it has been there for quite a while.
> 
> j


The Adventureland side bypass isn’t really a guest bypass. They only use it when they must for high crowds. Only the Tomorrowland side is guest approved.


----------



## ej119

*News/Rumor*

(Didn't see this posted... sorry if I missed it)

"'Big Surprise' from the Muppets teased for 2019
https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/big-surprise-from-the-muppets-teased-for-2019/

Taken from an interview with Kermit on LA TV station. Among the rumored possibilities (that have been discussed here) is a new show on Disney+ and/or more live performances.

Frankly, I would be thrilled with any new Muppet news right now! I'm also wondering if the full Muppets back catalog of shows and movies will be released on Disney+?


----------



## jlundeen

Yay 1000!!!   Happy New Year !!!


----------



## Ambehnke

ej119 said:


> *News/Rumor*
> 
> (Didn't see this posted... sorry if I missed it)
> 
> "'Big Surprise' from the Muppets teased for 2019
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/big-surprise-from-the-muppets-teased-for-2019/
> 
> Taken from an interview with Kermit on LA TV station. Among the rumored possibilities (that have been discussed here) is a new show on Disney+ and/or more live performances.
> 
> Frankly, I would be thrilled with any new Muppet news right now! I'm also wondering if the full Muppets back catalog of shows and movies will be released on Disney+?


I would love more muppets presence in the parks. My kiddos LOVE muppet babies right now and we are planning on checking out all we can in the parks when we go next month but I wish there was more gear so we could buy them some!


----------



## danikoski

Ambehnke said:


> I would love more muppets presence in the parks. My kiddos LOVE muppet babies right now and we are planning on checking out all we can in the parks when we go next month but I wish there was more gear so we could buy them some!



Are they still doing the show outside the Hall of Presidents at MK?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

danikoski said:


> Are they still doing the show outside the Hall of Presidents at MK?


Yes — we love those.


----------



## Firebird060

They need even more "Stories" for Great Moments in History,  it adds so much fun to that little Corner of the Park,


----------



## Fantasia79

Wait times are already NUTS!  Also, thanks for another great year everybody.  Here’s to 1k pages!

@rteetz you are the literal best.  

Hope to see you all in the parks someday!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

*News
*
Disney Parks Salutes U.S. Military With Special Ticket Offers, Room Rates In 2019!

Thank you to everyone who is currently serving or has served in the U.S. Armed Forces!


----------



## WDW_Ding

I'm sure that many will be live streaming the fireworks from the parks tonight, but is there an official stream for the shows?


----------



## rteetz

*News
*
Some changes to the inside of the Odyssey 

https://twitter.com/epcotnye/status/1079770217935523840?s=21


----------



## rteetz

WDW_Ding said:


> I'm sure that many will be live streaming the fireworks from the parks tonight, but is there an official stream for the shows?


Yes the Disney Parks Blog is doing a live stream of the MK fireworks.


----------



## rteetz

MK has entered phased closures.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> MK has entered phased closures.


Wow...I don't think the MK reached any phase closure this early the past 2 years on NYE when I was there. I can't even remember if MK reached any phased closures the past 2 years on NYE.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Wow...I don't think the MK reached any phase closure this early the past 2 years on NYE when I was there. I can't even remember if MK reached any phased closures the past 2 years on NYE.


I haven’t seen anything official. It could be Disney just alerting people to stay away but they are sending messages on MyDisneyExperience that guests should visit the other three parks instead.


----------



## rteetz

Magic Kingdom is at Phase B closure

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/12/magic-kingdom-park-currently-closed-to.html?m=1


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Wow...I don't think the MK reached any phase closure this early the past 2 years on NYE when I was there. I can't even remember if MK reached any phased closures the past 2 years on NYE.



They definitely did last year.  I remember the push notification from the app in late morning /early afternoon.  Believe it was “over” quickly as I recall (we were at Epcot).


----------



## rteetz

*Photo Update*

Disneyland Update: Launching the new year with crowds crowds crowds


----------



## rteetz

*News*

REVIEW: New Breakfast Power Wrap, Egg White Soufflé, Ciabatta French Toast at Sunshine Seasons, Epcot


----------



## rteetz

*News*

New Classic Attractions Minnie Ear Headband Spotted at Disneyland Resort


----------



## rteetz

*News*

 D-Luxe Burger to Continue to Serve Breakfast Daily at Disney Springs


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> REVIEW: New Breakfast Power Wrap, Egg White Soufflé, Ciabatta French Toast at Sunshine Seasons, Epcot





Looks great! We plan to eat breakfast there on our next trip.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Guests Being Turned Away From Magic Kingdom Offered $50 Gift Cards as Park Reaches Capacity


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Guests Being Turned Away From Magic Kingdom Offered $50 Gift Cards as Park Reaches Capacity



That seems an odd thing to do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Guests Being Turned Away From Magic Kingdom Offered $50 Gift Cards as Park Reaches Capacity



guess just to help less those that are upset and help with guest recovery ... though if I was in the area and had nothing to do might as well swing by for a free $50 gift card


----------



## Dfan79

Moliphino said:


> The.Cursed.Prince is the name of the Instagram account that leaked the picture, not the name of the movie.



Crap, I still think I'm right about the fire and ice storyline though.


----------



## jade1

So the fog stayed away for the preview, watched from Poly as we like that better.


rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> Guests Being Turned Away From Magic Kingdom Offered $50 Gift Cards as Park Reaches Capacity



Looking around CBR just now, no bus time displayed for Mk or EPCOT. Wonder if they both closed.


----------



## SG131

TheMaxRebo said:


> guess just to help less those that are upset and help with guest recovery ... though if I was in the area and had nothing to do might as well swing by for a free $50 gift card


If it is only affecting the people with one day one park tickets, aren’t the one day tickets to mk more expensive than the other three parks? I know I bought my mom a one day for before our cruise knowing we will go to Epcot and it can’t be used at MK. So maybe it’s to make up the difference in ticket cost?


----------



## DIS-OH

Any “guesstimates” on what the crowd size is that triggers the MK closures?


----------



## dina444444

SG131 said:


> If it is only affecting the people with one day one park tickets, aren’t the one day tickets to mk more expensive than the other three parks? I know I bought my mom a one day for before our cruise knowing we will go to Epcot and it can’t be used at MK. So maybe it’s to make up the difference in ticket cost?


There is no longer a MK versus other parks price for one day tickets. They are all the same price.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SG131 said:


> If it is only affecting the people with one day one park tickets, aren’t the one day tickets to mk more expensive than the other three parks? I know I bought my mom a one day for before our cruise knowing we will go to Epcot and it can’t be used at MK. So maybe it’s to make up the difference in ticket cost?



not since the recent pricing structure with the tiering pricing based on date - one of the changes that included was that all parks are priced the same, no higher cost for MK


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DIS-OH said:


> Any “guesstimates” on what the crowd size is that triggers the MK closures?



I have seen that total capacity at MK is ~100,000 - but these early phased closures would be triggered before that level is reached, not sure how much before ... I saw one report said Phase 1 is at around 65,000 so phase 2 would be above that


----------



## DIS-OH

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have seen that total capacity at MK is ~100,000 - but these early phased closures would be triggered before that level is reached, not sure how much before ... I saw one report said Phase 1 is at around 65,000 so phase 2 would be above that




Thanks!  That’s in the range I was thinking.


----------



## dm1996

You know Epcot is bad when Gran Fiesta is almost an hour wait.


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have seen that total capacity at MK is ~100,000 - but these early phased closures would be triggered before that level is reached, not sure how much before ... I saw one report said Phase 1 is at around 65,000 so phase 2 would be above that



Im sure Disney has some sort of Algorithm for determine the closure time.  I wouldn't be surprised if its something like X% of Capacity vs Operation Hours. 

So for Example 70 Percent complete Capacity at 9 am, Start original phase closure and then so forth and so on as people arrive and time passes.   I am sure Disney also makes sure the Capacity algorithm allows space for a large Percentage of Bubble Guests.


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> MK has entered phased closures.


Two hours ago from WDWT:


----------



## rteetz

shoreward said:


> Two hours ago from WDWT:


MK is not closed to all guests. They are in Phase B.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

PHOTOS: Epcot’s Odyssey Reopens Heavily Remodeled, Classic 1982 Elements Removed


----------



## jade1

Hmm just entered Epcot through IG so I guess it's not capacity. Probably was just a sign error at cbr.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

jade1 said:


> Hmm just entered Epcot through IG so I guess it's not capacity. Probably was just a sign error at cbr.


EPCOT hasn't had any phased closure in a very long time to my knowledge. I believe EPCOT can hold the most amount of guests.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> Im sure Disney has some sort of Algorithm for determine the closure time.  I wouldn't be surprised if its something like X% of Capacity vs Operation Hours.
> 
> So for Example 70 Percent complete Capacity at 9 am, Start original phase closure and then so forth and so on as people arrive and time passes.   I am sure Disney also makes sure the Capacity algorithm allows space for a large Percentage of Bubble Guests.



definitely - and probably also takes into account how long the line of cars is and stuff like that - probably way more sophisticated than we can think


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> EPCOT hasn't had any phased closure in a very long time to my knowledge. I believe EPCOT can hold the most amount of guests.



from what I saw online:

Magic Kingdom: 100,000
EPCOT: 95,000
DHS: 75,000
AK: 60,000

Probably because of number of rides (and thus number of queues) MK can handle more guests than EPCOT even though EPCOT is larger/more open area


----------



## TheMaxRebo

and in case anyone was wondering if phased closures was needed:


----------



## Firebird060

TheMaxRebo said:


> from what I saw online:
> 
> Magic Kingdom: 100,000
> EPCOT: 95,000
> DHS: 75,000
> AK: 60,000
> 
> Probably because of number of rides (and thus number of queues) MK can handle more guests than EPCOT even though EPCOT is larger/more open area


I wonder if the numbers for DHS and AK are pre expansions post closures.


----------



## Pete M

we saw the NYE fireworks at Magic Kingdom last night and they were *awesome *and the crowds weren't actually that bad.  (we spent our evening in frontierland and didn't venture anywhere near the castle until close to 1am so I can't comment on that area's insanity).  If anyone is thinking on seeing a fantastic 360* fireworks display, day one is the day to do it.  
taking a quick nap now before heading to epcot's insanity.

also, if anyone wants a good scare, drive 8 hours with the sole intent of watching the midnight fireworks, get in the 20min line for big thunder with 45 minutes to spare and find yourself _still _not on the train with 12 minutes to go as they announce that they will be halting train rides as soon as the fireworks start.  at the 5 minutes to go mark we got on the train.  but since we had planned on watching from the exit area, it turned out fine.  scary for a few minutes though!  I feel bad for anyone behind us that wanted to see the show.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

TheMaxRebo said:


> and in case anyone was wondering if phased closures was needed:
> 
> View attachment 372575


Did any of these crowds have anything to do with the parades today? I believe one was at noon and the other at 3 p.m.


----------



## Fantasia79

Frozen leaked image translateds to “Cold Heart 2,”. I’m assuming it’s closer to “Frozen Heart 2”


----------



## OSUZorba

TheMaxRebo said:


> and in case anyone was wondering if phased closures was needed:
> 
> View attachment 372575


So glad I go in September.

TT currently has a 270 minute wait... Even if I was just killing time for the fireworks, no way.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Firebird060 said:


> I wonder if the numbers for DHS and AK are pre expansions post closures.



The post I got this from is form 2016 so definitely prior to any updates/additions to DHS and also pre-Pandora and Rivers of Light so I am sure the numbers for AK would be higher now knowing the queue for FoP alone can absorb a few thousand people


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fantasia79 said:


> Frozen leaked image translateds to “Cold Heart 2,”. I’m assuming it’s closer to “Frozen Heart 2”



though that might just be what they call Frozen in Russian as the movie poster for the original movie has the same text, just without the "II"


----------



## crazy4wdw

WDW_Ding said:


> I'm sure that many will be live streaming the fireworks from the parks tonight, but is there an official stream for the shows?



https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ive-to-stream-new-years-eve-fireworks-dec-31/


----------



## rteetz

*News*

“Pinocchio” and “Fantasia” Animator Don Lusk Passes Away at 105


----------



## BigRed98

Pete M said:


> we saw the NYE fireworks at Magic Kingdom last night and they were *awesome *and the crowds weren't actually that bad.  (we spent our evening in frontierland and didn't venture anywhere near the castle until close to 1am so I can't comment on that area's insanity).  If anyone is thinking on seeing a fantastic 360* fireworks display, day one is the day to do it.
> taking a quick nap now before heading to epcot's insanity.
> 
> also, if anyone wants a good scare, drive 8 hours with the sole intent of watching the midnight fireworks, get in the 20min line for big thunder with 45 minutes to spare and find yourself _still _not on the train with 12 minutes to go as they announce that they will be halting train rides as soon as the fireworks start.  at the 5 minutes to go mark we got on the train.  but since we had planned on watching from the exit area, it turned out fine.  scary for a few minutes though!  I feel bad for anyone behind us that wanted to see the show.



I was also at Magic Kingdom last night for NYE fireworks. I entered the castle hub around 10:30 and there was plenty of room to stand. After Once Upon a Time ended, many guests stayed in there spot but it still wasn’t that bad. Definitely room to maneuver. The 6ish NYE fireworks was insane, they had to close the castle hub. Had dinner reservations during that time. After fireworks ended we waited about 15 minutes in the hub until we were able to exit. We hit Haunted Mansion, Peter Pan, Dumbo, Little Mermaid, Barnstormer and Space Mountain from 12:30am to 2am EMH. Day time was crowded so we just did our fast passes but still found ways to have fun even though parks were crowded.


----------



## dina444444

I just got to Disneyland. No wait to get into the parking structured and parked with a minimal wait at security. Haven’t seen anything yet about gate closures and am not expecting them. It’s a bit chilly with some wind right now.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Epcot’s Odyssey Reopens Heavily Remodeled, Classic 1982 Elements Removed



I had higher hopes than... this.  Looks fine.  Will fit a lot of people and still be a good spot to relax in AC, get out of the rain, etc.  But seems like they could have done more than an empty space with the tall F&W tables.  Although maybe that’s the intention and it will be great as a blank slate that they can customize for each event/festival.  If they do that, great.  If it stays like this, meh.


----------



## YesterDark

Happy New year everyone.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Epcot’s Odyssey Reopens Heavily Remodeled, Classic 1982 Elements Removed


Looks like a great place for a nap according to these folks...
https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1079849755679821824?s=20

Edit: totally not judging too.  I have never been in crowds like this but I recall a June trip where I was overcome by the heat - and I basically laid down in a corner of a building in Epcot that had A/C.


----------



## OSUZorba

2xcited2sleep said:


> I had higher hopes than... this.  Looks fine.  Will fit a lot of people and still be a good spot to relax in AC, get out of the rain, etc.  But seems like they could have done more than an empty space with the tall F&W tables.  Although maybe that’s the intention and it will be great as a blank slate that they can customize for each event/festival.  If they do that, great.  If it stays like this, meh.


Seems weird to me that they spent their money to create even more empty space at Epcot.


----------



## jknezek

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That seems an odd thing to do.


I saw posts from people who had MK tickets for today and couldn't get in. This is why specific day, specific park tickets stink. They oversold the park. They should refund specific park tickets because they screwed up. They wont, of course. But they aren't building a future fan base the way they used to. It will come home to roost in 20 years. But no one cares about 20 years from now today.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> I saw posts from people who had MK tickets for today and couldn't get in. This is why specific day, specific park tickets stink. They oversold the park. They should refund specific park tickets because they screwed up. They wont, of course. But they aren't building a future fan base the way they used to. It will come home to roost in 20 years. But no one cares about 20 years from now today.


Are these posts public? I think that it’s a small number of people who buy a one day MK ticket for NYE. And if they do they are a general tourist who doesn’t know much of anything about Disney. MK hasn’t been closed all day either. It went Phase B mid- late morning which is basically only for one day MK tickets. It reopened to all guests at roughly 5:15PM EST. Not sure if it’s closed again or not.


----------



## Keels

jknezek said:


> I saw posts from people who had MK tickets for today and couldn't get in. This is why specific day, specific park tickets stink. They oversold the park. They should refund specific park tickets because they screwed up. They wont, of course. But they aren't building a future fan base the way they used to. It will come home to roost in 20 years. But no one cares about 20 years from now today.



That does stink for them ... but there were many easy things they could've done to avoid being shutout in a phased closure - have an ADR, have a FP+ for any point in time at MK during that day. So, their failure to plan was indeed a plan to fail in this case.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Keels said:


> That does stink for them ... but there were many easy things they could've done to avoid being shutout in a phased closure - have an ADR, have a FP+ for any point in time at MK during that day. So, their failure to plan was indeed a plan to fail in this case.


I'm not so sure I would put it as a failure.

People tend to forget that this Board is not the same as a lot of people. 

I personally don't care one whit about ADRs. I liked the places I ate sure but it was not a necessity and that by no means meant I didn't plan if I didn't _want_ to eat at TS or want an ADR. 

Now FPs I liked pre-planning that part and would utilize that (though I think we only used 3 FPs back in 2011 total) but again those aren't part of planning to everyone. 

And lastly who the heck outside of here even knows that MK closes down much less what a Phase B closure is. Now granted if you saw that message you could opt to make a FP (any FP) that would get you in the parks (hopefully there were some still available) but at the same time I understand (and greatly appreciate) that not everyone knows or understands FPs. Plus not knowing or understanding the MDE app (or even has a phone capable of getting the app or is near a computer and has signed up for a MDE account, etc).

I would guess for sure that NYE would be very busy but I wouldn't know that it could actually close to guests unless they fit specific parameters set forth-well I know now that is after being on these Boards.


----------



## DisFanDad

rteetz said:


> *News
> *
> Some changes to the inside of the Odyssey
> 
> https://twitter.com/epcotnye/status/1079770217935523840?s=21



Still posting news at 1K pages and with only a few hours left in the year, you are awesome Rteetz


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not so sure I would put it as a failure.
> 
> People tend to forget that this Board is not the same as a lot of people.
> 
> I personally don't care one whit about ADRs. I liked the places I ate sure but it was not a necessity and that by no means meant I didn't plan if I didn't _want_ to eat at TS or want an ADR.
> 
> Now FPs I liked pre-planning that part and would utilize that (though I think we only used 3 FPs back in 2011 total) but again those aren't part of planning to everyone.
> 
> And lastly who the heck outside of here even knows that MK closes down much less what a Phase B closure is. Now granted if you saw that message you could opt to make a FP (any FP) that would get you in the parks (hopefully there were some still available) but at the same time I understand (and greatly appreciate) that not everyone knows or understands FPs. Plus not knowing or understanding the MDE app (or even has a phone capable of getting the app or is near a computer and has signed up for a MDE account, etc).
> 
> I would guess for sure that NYE would be very busy but I wouldn't know that it could actually close to guests unless they fit specific parameters set forth-well I know now that is after being on these Boards.


Which is why those missing out is doing so as a failure for themselves. A little research would show making a FP or ADR would let you in. I highly doubt a lot of people were turned away from MK anyways. Like I said MK did open back up. 

The people on these boards are Uber planners. You don’t have to be an Uber planner to do a quick internet search about Walt Disney world.


----------



## Keels

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not so sure I would put it as a failure.
> 
> People tend to forget that this Board is not the same as a lot of people.
> 
> I personally don't care one whit about ADRs. I liked the places I ate sure but it was not a necessity and that by no means meant I didn't plan if I didn't _want_ to eat at TS or want an ADR.
> 
> Now FPs I liked pre-planning that part and would utilize that (though I think we only used 3 FPs back in 2011 total) but again those aren't part of planning to everyone.
> 
> And lastly who the heck outside of here even knows that MK closes down much less what a Phase B closure is. Now granted if you saw that message you could opt to make a FP (any FP) that would get you in the parks (hopefully there were some still available) but at the same time I understand (and greatly appreciate) that not everyone knows or understands FPs. Plus not knowing or understanding the MDE app (or even has a phone capable of getting the app or is near a computer and has signed up for a MDE account, etc).
> 
> I would guess for sure that NYE would be very busy but I wouldn't know that it could actually close to guests unless they fit specific parameters set forth-well I know now that is after being on these Boards.



They apparently were educated enough to know how and where to purchase a ticket in advance thinking that would get them in. So, yeah, the failure is on their part and not Disney as MK did eventually open up again to all guests.

As for the comments on closure - it's literally on the news, radio, TV and internet every year around the holidays in Central Florida. Again, if you don't think the parks are going to be crowded and don't prepare yourself for what might happen - that's on you.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Which is why those missing out is doing so as a failure for themselves. A little research would show making a FP or ADR would let you in. I highly doubt a lot of people were turned away from MK anyways. Like I said MK did open back up.
> 
> The people on these boards are Uber planners. You don’t have to be an Uber planner to do a quick internet search about Walt Disney world.


I think you missed the point of my post.

Calling it a failure to plan is inaccurate IMO. WDW gives ADRs and FPs as options. They are not requirements (well until a closure that is). Tickets to get into the park are requirements. If it's a preference to book ADRs or not that doesn't mean you didn't plan. If it's a preference to pre-book FPs or not doesn't mean you didn't plan. And not knowing in advance that a phased closure requires you to have those (well part of it and depending on your closure) doesn't constitute lack of planning.

Phase B closure according to wdwmagic is:
*Phase B Closing*
No admission of guests with one day tickets, and no re-entering or crossing over from another park unless they have one of the following:


WDW Resort Guests, including The Four Seasons Resort, Swan, Dolphin or Shades of Green, Hotel Plaza Boulevard hotels arriving by bus (Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort Hotel, The Buena Vista Palace, DoubleTree Suites by Hilton Hotel, B Resort, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista Resort, Hilton), Golden Oak residents and guests.
WDW Premier Passport, Annual & Premium Passholders
Guests with Memory Maker
Guests with dining reservations
Magic Kingdom Guests with reservations for Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, Harmony Barber Shop or The Pirates League.
FastPass+ reservations and is a WDW Resort hotel guest.
So if I'm understanding this correctly if I was staying at All-Star Sports but didn't have an ADR, didn't have a FP I could be admitted to MK. I don't think we would call me who opted to stay onsite uneducated nor failure in planning. I was simply given a perk for staying onsite (meaning higher chance of me not be closed out of the park).


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Keels said:


> They apparently were educated enough to know how and where to purchase a ticket in advance thinking that would get them in. So, yeah, the failure is on their part and not Disney as MK did eventually open up again to all guests.
> 
> As for the comments on closure - it's literally on the news, radio, TV and internet every year around the holidays in Central Florida. Again, if you don't think the parks are going to be crowded and don't prepare yourself for what might happen - that's on you.


okie doke.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think you missed the point of my post.
> 
> Calling it a failure to plan is inaccurate IMO. WDW gives ADRs and FPs as options. They are not requirements (well until a closure that is). Tickets to get into the park are requirements. If it's a preference to book ADRs or not that doesn't mean you didn't plan. If it's a preference to pre-book FPs or not doesn't mean you didn't plan. And not knowing in advance that a phased closure requires you to have those (well part of it and depending on your closure) doesn't constitute lack of planning.
> 
> Phase B closure according to wdwmagic is:
> *Phase B Closing*
> No admission of guests with one day tickets, and no re-entering or crossing over from another park unless they have one of the following:
> 
> 
> WDW Resort Guests, including The Four Seasons Resort, Swan, Dolphin or Shades of Green, Hotel Plaza Boulevard hotels arriving by bus (Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort Hotel, The Buena Vista Palace, DoubleTree Suites by Hilton Hotel, B Resort, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista Resort, Hilton), Golden Oak residents and guests.
> WDW Premier Passport, Annual & Premium Passholders
> Guests with Memory Maker
> Guests with dining reservations
> Magic Kingdom Guests with reservations for Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, Harmony Barber Shop or The Pirates League.
> FastPass+ reservations and is a WDW Resort hotel guest.
> So if I'm understanding this correctly if I was staying at All-Star Sports but didn't have an ADR, didn't have a FP I could be admitted to MK. I don't think we would call me who opted to stay onsite uneducated nor failure in planning. I was simply given a perk for staying onsite (meaning higher chance of me not be closed out of the park).


That’s why I say the amount of people actually excluded from MK during a Phase B is small. I really don’t think it’s a big deal until they start hitting the major phase closures which hasn’t happened in years.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> That’s why I say the amount of people actually excluded from MK during a Phase B is small. I really don’t think it’s a big deal until they start hitting the major phase closures which hasn’t happened in years.


Yeah I wasn't saying tons of people were locked out. I was responding to calling it a failure on someone...unless you would say I was a failure for not having an ADR and not having a FP but simply by sheer luck staying onsite?

In any case just giving my opinion


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Yeah I wasn't saying tons of people were locked out. I was responding to calling it a failure on someone...unless you would say I was a failure for not having an ADR and not having a FP but simply by sheer luck staying onsite?


The people who are excluded could have easily avoided it though with some easy planning. You don’t have to do much as noted in the closure exclusions. You could even book an ADR and not go to it. Sure you would be charged $10 or once in the park you could tell them you cancel or something. I just feel this doesn’t happen to that many people and if it does this people could have avoided it. The closures are in place for safety purposes. Disney did have the apparent option of giving people $50 gift cards too which is better than nothing.


----------



## skier_pete

ej119 said:


> *News/Rumor*
> 
> (Didn't see this posted... sorry if I missed it)
> 
> "'Big Surprise' from the Muppets teased for 2019
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/12/big-surprise-from-the-muppets-teased-for-2019/
> 
> Taken from an interview with Kermit on LA TV station. Among the rumored possibilities (that have been discussed here) is a new show on Disney+ and/or more live performances.
> 
> Frankly, I would be thrilled with any new Muppet news right now! I'm also wondering if the full Muppets back catalog of shows and movies will be released on Disney+?



Pretty sure they already announced a show coming on Disney+. Please and thank you to that.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> *The people who are excluded could have easily avoided it though with some easy planning.* You don’t have to do much as noted in the closure exclusions. You could even book an ADR and not go to it. Sure you would be charged $10 or once in the park you could tell them you cancel or something. I just feel this doesn’t happen to that many people and if it does this people could have avoided it. The closures are in place for safety purposes. Disney did have the apparent option of giving people $50 gift cards too which is better than nothing.


Again I think you're missing it. What you see is as planning you're actually calling it a requirement.

The fact that I knowingly don't care about ADRs, or the fact that I may knowingly understand FP but opt to not get them (which believe it or not people do that even on the Boards here) doesn't mean someone didn't plan. But even then you're turning something that is an option in a requirement. If you say "hey there's these things called ADRs and FPs"..show the person all about it and they say "thanks but no thanks" you still going to call that not planning and then turn around and say "hey that thing you don't care about...yeah well if only you had planned tsk tsk".

I do think it's great they are giving GCs because they really don't have to. A closure is a closure. I'm not saying that in-itself is the issue.

On the ADR front that would incur a $10 per person no show charge if they made it but didn't go or cancelled within 24 hours. *yes yes I understand pushing the ADR off but let's say in a more general sense.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Again I think you're missing it. What you see is as planning you're actually calling it a requirement.
> 
> The fact that I knowingly don't care about ADRs, or the fact that I may knowingly understand FP but opt to not get them (which believe it or not people do that even on the Boards here) doesn't mean someone didn't plan. But even then you're turning something that is an option in a requirement. If you say "hey there's these things called ADRs and FPs"..show the person all about it and they say "thanks but no thanks" you still going to call that not planning and then turn around and say "hey that thing you don't care about...yeah well if only you had planned tsk tsk".
> 
> I do think it's great they are giving GCs because they really don't have to. A closure is a closure. I'm not saying that in-itself is the issue.


If you want to get into the park without having to worry about phase closures then yes it is a requirement. If you go on NYE you should have a plan as it’s the busiest day in the parks every year. If you don’t plan that’s kind of on you not Disney. It’s not easy to wing it on NYE. Other days sure go ahead it won’t matter.


----------



## jknezek

Disney sold the tickets. The people bought them in good faith. If Disney oversold the park that is on them. You can try and blame the customers all you want, but Disney has set the structure so they control access. Selling something someone can't use is a customer service problem at . One person or thousands, Disney is at fault. And their new pricing structure makes them even more culpable. There is no excusing selling more than you have to sell. We jump all overy airlines when overbooking goes sour, Disney deserves no less scorn for the same problem for the money it costs


----------



## JaxDad

I would say both Disney AND those denied admission had planning fails. Sure, a Phase B Closure is a “plan” of sorts, but hopefully not something they view as a success.


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Disney sold the tickets. The people bought them in good faith. If Disney oversold the park that is on them. You can try and blame the customers all you want, but Disney has set the structure so they control access. Selling something someone can't use is a customer service problem at . One person or thousands, Disney is at fault. And their new pricing structure makes them even more culpable. There is no excusing selling more than you have to sell. We jump all overy airlines when overbooking goes sour, Disney deserves no less scorn for the same problem for the money it costs


Disney doesn’t oversell the parks really. You don’t know for sure which parks people are going to. Park hoppers add another level. The new ticket structure may help give them a better idea for this but I don’t think you can really oversell a park without selling park specific no park hopper tickets. That’s why they have the phased closures.


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> I would say both Disney AND those denied admission had planning fails. Sure, a Phase B Closure is a “plan” of sorts, but hopefully not something they view as a success.


I guess. I just don’t see why Disney would be at much fault here. They have estimations for how many will show up to each park but there is not set number to know exactly how many will show up.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> If you want to get into the park without having to worry about phase closures then yes it is a requirement. If you go on NYE you should have a plan as it’s the busiest day in the parks every year. If you don’t plan that’s kind of on you not Disney. It’s not easy to wing it on NYE. Other days sure go ahead it won’t matter.


I'm not sure you still get what I'm saying. You keep saying plan plan plan.

*Phase B Closing*
No admission of guests with one day tickets, and no re-entering or crossing over from another park unless they have one of the following:


WDW Resort Guests, including The Four Seasons Resort, Swan, Dolphin or Shades of Green, Hotel Plaza Boulevard hotels arriving by bus (Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort Hotel, The Buena Vista Palace, DoubleTree Suites by Hilton Hotel, B Resort, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista Resort, Hilton), Golden Oak residents and guests.
WDW Premier Passport, Annual & Premium Passholders
Guests with Memory Maker
These things will get you into the parks without planning period whatsoever. They are a perk Disney has designated.

I don't personally have issues with a closure nor have I said I did. But at least understand that people are getting into the parks without zero planning whatsoever. It's hypocritical, respectfully, to say "well if only you had planned" (with things they aren't required, things that are simply options available) without at the same time saying "the fact that I stayed onsite, the fact that I have an AP, the fact that I live in Golden Oaks (or am a guest of someone who lives there) or the fact that I bought MM means I get to get in (at least with a Phase B) without doing anything else and because Disney decided those parameters meant I could get in".


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not sure you still get what I'm saying. You keep saying plan plan plan.
> 
> *Phase B Closing*
> No admission of guests with one day tickets, and no re-entering or crossing over from another park unless they have one of the following:
> 
> 
> WDW Resort Guests, including The Four Seasons Resort, Swan, Dolphin or Shades of Green, Hotel Plaza Boulevard hotels arriving by bus (Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort Hotel, The Buena Vista Palace, DoubleTree Suites by Hilton Hotel, B Resort, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista Resort, Hilton), Golden Oak residents and guests.
> WDW Premier Passport, Annual & Premium Passholders
> Guests with Memory Maker
> These things will get you into the parks without planning period whatsoever. They are a perk Disney has designated.
> 
> I don't personally have issues with a closure nor have I said I did. But at least understand that people are getting into the parks without zero planning whatsoever. It's hypocritical, respectfully, to say "well if only you had planned" (with things they aren't required, things that are simply options available) without at the same time saying "the fact that I stayed onsite, the fact that I have an AP, the fact that I live in Golden Oaks (or am a guest of someone who lives there) or the fact that I bought MM means I get to get in (at least with a Phase B) without doing anything else and because Disney decided those parameters meant I could get in".


Yes I get that. Which is why you don’t have to worry if you have those things and why I said it’s a small number that are actually excluded. 

If you are excluded and get upset at Disney for that I feel that’s on you not Disney. There are things you could have done to avoid being excluded. You could also go to the park tomorrow instead of today or wait a few hours and see if the closure ends like it did today.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Yes I get that. Which is why you don’t have to worry if you have those things and why I said it’s a small number that are actually excluded.
> 
> If you are excluded and get upset at Disney for that I feel that’s on you not Disney. There are things you could have done to avoid being excluded. You could also go to the park tomorrow instead of today or wait a few hours and see if the closure ends like it did today.


Unfortunately I don't think we're going to see eye to eye  I guess in my mind I can still think back to when I didn't have a clue what the DISboards was (though give me more years and maybe that won't be the case lol) and was just a regular person who went to WDW occasionally.

But in the interest of the topic moving along maybe we'll just agree to disagree


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Unfortunately I don't think we're going to see eye to eye  I guess in my mind I can still think back to when I didn't have a clue what the DISboards was (though give me more years and maybe that won't be the case lol) and was just a regular person who went to WDW occasionally.
> 
> But in the interest of the topic moving along maybe we'll just agree to disagree


I agree with the agree to disagree.


----------



## The Pho

jknezek said:


> Disney sold the tickets. The people bought them in good faith. If Disney oversold the park that is on them. You can try and blame the customers all you want, but Disney has set the structure so they control access. Selling something someone can't use is a customer service problem at . One person or thousands, Disney is at fault. And their new pricing structure makes them even more culpable. There is no excusing selling more than you have to sell. We jump all overy airlines when overbooking goes sour, Disney deserves no less scorn for the same problem for the money it costs


I wouldn’t say that Disney has no fault in the matter, but with the change in the ticketing system, you buy a ticket for A park not a specific park.  So you can still use your ticket, just not necessarily at Magic Kingdom.  Since Disney doesn’t sell tickets for specific parks it’s much harder for them to stop selling tickets.   If somebody was able to buy a specific day ticket to Magic Kingdom only, and they got turned away, then Disney would be 100% at fault.  That isn’t the case with this situation though, which makes it very different from buying an airline ticket to a specific flight.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Disney doesn’t oversell the parks really. You don’t know for sure which parks people are going to. Park hoppers add another level. The new ticket structure may help give them a better idea for this but I don’t think you can really oversell a park without selling park specific no park hopper tickets. That’s why they have the phased closures.



If they sell you a ticket for MK for 12/31 ONLY and you get there and they tell you to stuff it, that is 100% on Disney and a big problem in my mind. Single day, single park tickets must have priority or you are just telling people "thanks for the money, our planning didn't work out, go away. But thanks for the money!"


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> If they sell you a ticket for MK for 12/31 ONLY and you get there and they tell you to stuff it, that is 100% on Disney and a big problem in my mind. Single day, single park tickets must have priority or you are just telling people "thanks for the money, our planning didn't work out, go away. But thanks for the money!"


You cannot currently buy an MK only single day ticket. That ticket is valid for all four parks under the new ticket structure. And if under the old structure where there was a MK ticket I believe you could use that in a 14 day window could you not? I’ve never bought a single day ticket so not completely sure there. 

And to add to that if you book one FP to any attraction in MK under a Phase B closure you would get into the park or if you had memory maker or if you have an ADR or if you are staying at a Disney property.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> But in the interest of the topic moving along maybe we'll just agree to disagree





rteetz said:


> I agree with the agree to disagree.



Thank you both...  I was about to have to go to Turbo and mod this up myself and tell you the topic had run it's course (I kid, I Kid...)


----------



## disneygirlsng

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm not sure you still get what I'm saying. You keep saying plan plan plan.
> 
> *Phase B Closing*
> No admission of guests with one day tickets, and no re-entering or crossing over from another park unless they have one of the following:
> 
> 
> WDW Resort Guests, including The Four Seasons Resort, Swan, Dolphin or Shades of Green, Hotel Plaza Boulevard hotels arriving by bus (Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort Hotel, The Buena Vista Palace, DoubleTree Suites by Hilton Hotel, B Resort, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista Resort, Hilton), Golden Oak residents and guests.
> WDW Premier Passport, Annual & Premium Passholders
> Guests with Memory Maker
> These things will get you into the parks without planning period whatsoever. They are a perk Disney has designated.
> 
> I don't personally have issues with a closure nor have I said I did. But at least understand that people are getting into the parks without zero planning whatsoever. It's hypocritical, respectfully, to say "well if only you had planned" (with things they aren't required, things that are simply options available) without at the same time saying "the fact that I stayed onsite, the fact that I have an AP, the fact that I live in Golden Oaks (or am a guest of someone who lives there) or the fact that I bought MM means I get to get in (at least with a Phase B) without doing anything else and because Disney decided those parameters meant I could get in".


If I were going some place that I expected to be crowded during a major holiday, which I would think any person would expect WDW to be crowded on NYE, I would research to see how crowded it usually gets. Even without having ever gone to a place before, I would look and see how often it gets closed, or how early it get typically gets closed off to people. Then I would do my research and figure out if there's ways to get around that (special tickets, special reservations, etc). So in my mind, during this research I would have seen that MK has some kind of phased closures most years on NYE. Then I would have seen what the different phased closures were and figured out that if I had certain reservations, I would most likely be safe. IMO, doing this 5-10 minutes of research is part of the planning process, and what I would think would be common sense to do on any major holiday for any huge tourist attraction. And IMO, not to do that is all on you.

So while yes, it's not part of the typical planning for most people any other time of year, IMO it should be on a big holiday as it's a whole other ball game.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

disneygirlsng said:


> If I were going some place that I expected to be crowded during a major holiday, which I would think any person would expect WDW to be crowded on NYE, I would research to see how crowded it usually gets. Even without having ever gone to a place before, I would look and see how often it gets closed, or how early it get typically gets closed off to people. Then I would do my research and figure out if there's ways to get around that (special tickets, special reservations, etc). So in my mind, during this research I would have seen that MK has some kind of phased closures most years on NYE. Then I would have seen what the different phased closures were and figured out that if I had certain reservations, I would most likely be safe. IMO, doing this 5-10 minutes of research is part of the planning process, and what I would think would be common sense to do on any major holiday for any huge tourist attraction. And IMO, not to do that is all on you.
> 
> So while yes, it's not part of the typical planning for most people any other time of year, IMO it should be on a big holiday as it's a whole other ball game.


Well I already said I would expect it to be very busy..not necessarily a closure because before I joined the DIS I had no clue about closures (nor do I think majority of average folks do--remember it doesn't happen too often). And what you would do---research historical crowd history--isn't necessarily what others would do. You're thinking a lot more in-depth than even the average casual planning person gets. Even I wouldn't think to search historical closures and I love to plan.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Thank you both...  I was about to have to go to Turbo and mod this up myself and tell you the topic had run it's course (I kid, I Kid...)


lol I know. And my last response to a poster (just above this comment) was just responding to them....not trying to drag in another multi-page discussion


----------



## rteetz

Just a reference point. I just searched Disney on New Years Eve and multiple search results had something to say about crowds or capacity. 

Personally I don’t think the phase closure/guests not getting in thing is a big deal. None of us here experience that because we all plan and/or have at least one of the requirements on the list.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jknezek said:


> I saw posts from people who had MK tickets for today and couldn't get in. This is why specific day, specific park tickets stink. They oversold the park. They should refund specific park tickets because they screwed up. They wont, of course. But they aren't building a future fan base the way they used to. It will come home to roost in 20 years. But no one cares about 20 years from now today.



Haha that's why I'm surprised they were even handing out a gift card, not so sure Disney is particularly keen to keep their customers happy anymore. Of course you hear the usual odd story about room upgrades or a free cupcake, but Disney customer service has seemed to fallen off.


----------



## soniam

dm1996 said:


> You know Epcot is bad when Gran Fiesta is almost an hour wait.



On the silver lining side of this, it gives you time to drink your margarita before getting on the ride



rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> PHOTOS: Epcot’s Odyssey Reopens Heavily Remodeled, Classic 1982 Elements Removed



I like how it looks. Seems much more functional.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Disney sold the tickets. The people bought them in good faith. If Disney oversold the park that is on them. You can try and blame the customers all you want, but Disney has set the structure so they control access. Selling something someone can't use is a customer service problem at . One person or thousands, Disney is at fault. And their new pricing structure makes them even more culpable. There is no excusing selling more than you have to sell. We jump all overy airlines when overbooking goes sour, Disney deserves no less scorn for the same problem for the money it costs



But there is plenty of room at the other parks - you buy a ticket to one of the main 4 parks for a specific day - but you don’t buy a ticket for the Magic Kingdom on a specific day


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> But there is plenty of room at the other parks - you buy a ticket to one of the main 4 parks for a specific day - but you don’t buy a ticket for the Magic Kingdom on a specific day


Yes. But the ticket supposedly gives you entrance to any of the four. Now legally, I agree Disney will have written the ticket contract correctly. But from customer service?

 "Yes, you must use the ticket today. No, despite it granting supposed access to MK, in reality, despite what you paid based on our dynamic pricing, you may not come in to one of the four parks your ticket is supposedly good for. Sorry, you lose, but thanks for the money!"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Yes. But the ticket supposedly gives you entrance to any of the four. Now legally, I agree Disney will have written the ticket contract correctly. But from customer service?
> 
> "Yes, you must use the ticket today. No, despite it granting supposed access to MK, in reality, despite what you paid based on our dynamic pricing, you may not come in to one of the four parks your ticket is supposedly good for. Sorry, you lose, but thanks for the money!"



But what is the alternative?  Let people in even if not safe?  Cut off sales of tickets even if the other parks are half empty?


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> But what is the alternative?  Let people in even if not safe?  Cut off sales of tickets even if the other parks are half empty?


As soon as they went to specific day tickets those need priority. They won't do it of course. But yes, black out the AP folks. They can always come back. The specific day ticket? They are screwed. If you planned to go to a park a day, and MK on 12/31 was your last day, and you get shut out? Man I'd be bad mouthing Disney from here to forever for that screw job. And it's going to happen. Will it matter? Probably not. But again, those are kids that may always remember or be influenced by their parents forever. It's just dumb and a side effect of the increasing screw job they do increasingly with the ticket restrictions.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> As soon as they went to specific day tickets those need priority. They won't do it of course. But yes, black out the AP folks. They can always come back. The specific day ticket? They are screwed. If you planned to go to a park a day, and MK on 12/31 was your last day, and you get shut out? Man I'd be bad mouthing Disney from here to forever for that screw job. And it's going to happen. Will it matter? Probably not. But again, those are kids that may always remember or be influenced by their parents forever. It's just dumb and a side effect of the increasing screw job they do increasingly with the ticket restrictions.



Definitely a bad side effect buon at the end of the day it’s a small number of people impacted on a very small number of days ... and one can say that people go to WDW without doing any planning - but what would you say to people that go to Time Square on NYE and didn’t realize how crowded it would be and that unless they got there at noon they cannot get close to seeing the ball drop?  Some times things just take planning and not everyone is going to be happy


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> As soon as they went to specific day tickets those need priority. They won't do it of course. But yes, black out the AP folks. They can always come back. The specific day ticket? They are screwed. If you planned to go to a park a day, and MK on 12/31 was your last day, and you get shut out? Man I'd be bad mouthing Disney from here to forever for that screw job. And it's going to happen. Will it matter? Probably not. But again, those are kids that may always remember or be influenced by their parents forever. It's just dumb and a side effect of the increasing screw job they do increasingly with the ticket restrictions.


Select APs are blacked out currently.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Select APs are blacked out currently.



You are right. I think only Premier, Platinum+, and Platinum are not blacked out, so basically, most of the state of Florida is blacked out for APs. Seems they are doing something to keep the numbers down.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely a bad side effect buon at the end of the day it’s a small number of people impacted on a very small number of days ... and one can say that people go to WDW without doing any planning - but what would you say to people that go to Time Square on NYE and didn’t realize how crowded it would be and that unless they got there at noon they cannot get close to seeing the ball drop?  Some times things just take planning and not everyone is going to be happy



Nobody sold tickets to Times Square. Huge difference. Makes the comparison irrelevant.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely a bad side effect buon at the end of the day it’s a small number of people impacted on a very small number of days ... and one can say that people go to WDW without doing any planning - but what would you say to people that go to Time Square on NYE and didn’t realize how crowded it would be and that unless they got there at noon they cannot get close to seeing the ball drop?  Some times things just take planning and not everyone is going to be happy


I'm really not trying to get back into the conversation but I do think that the comparison between Times Square for the purposes of seeing the ball drop and WDW are just different things. Plus for NYC it's a free event open to everyone on a first-come, first-serve basis. WDW is not set up on a first come-first serve basis nor free. If it was that would be a different story, at least for me. Has Times Square ever been closed off to people when X number of people are inside the area or do they just continue to let people in so long as there's even a sliver of wiggle room?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Nobody sold tickets to Times Square. Huge difference. Makes the comparison irrelevant.



I get that - still think going to one of the most popular places on earth on one of the most popular days of the year, expecting people to do a little planning isn’t crazy


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get that - still think going to one of the most popular places on earth on one of the most popular days of the year, expecting people to do a little planning isn’t crazy


Planning is one thing, paying is another. If you buy a ticket, you should be able to get in. If Disney can't manage that, they have a problem. Granted not a big one, but enough that I saw several complaints today. Out of 100k? Yeah, statistically insignificant. But it carries some PR weight.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm really not trying to get back into the conversation but I do think that the comparison between Times Square for the purposes of seeing the ball drop and WDW are just different things. Plus for NYC it's a free event open to everyone on a first-come, first-serve basis. WDW is not set up on a first come-first serve basis nor free. If it was that would be a different story, at least for me. Has Times Square ever been closed off to people when X number of people are inside the area or do they just continue to let people in so long as there's even a sliver of wiggle room?



They close off different areas so you won’t be able to get to the closer areas after they are full

I get the ticket aspect is different just was the first comparison I could think of.  Regardless, you are going to one of the most popular places on earth on one of the most popular days of the year - to do so with no planning to see what potential closures could be is just unfathomble to me

Even moreso when spending money


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Planning is one thing, paying is another. If you buy a ticket, you should be able to get in. If Disney can't manage that, they have a problem. Granted not a big one, but enough that I saw several complaints today. Out of 100k? Yeah, statistically insignificant. But it carries some PR weight.



But you aren’t buying a ticket to MK.  If all the parks were at closure then I think it would be more legit

And maybe a problem for Disney but I think  they have bigger things to worry about 

Ok, well I think that is enough discussing, sorry for keeping it going - obviously some people think it is an issue and others don’t.... let’s hope this is the biggest problem any of us have in 2019!


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> Planning is one thing, paying is another. If you buy a ticket, you should be able to get in. If Disney can't manage that, they have a problem. Granted not a big one, but enough that I saw several complaints today. Out of 100k? Yeah, statistically insignificant. But it carries some PR weight.


Question, where were these complaints? I haven’t seen any about people not being able to get in. 

I don’t think it was that big of a deal.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> They close off different areas so you won’t be able to get to the closer areas after they are full
> 
> I get the ticket aspect is different just was the first comparison I could think of.  Regardless, you are going to one of the most popular places on earth on one of the most popular days of the year - to do so with no planning to see what potential closures could be is just unfathomble to me
> 
> Even moreso when spending money


I see where you're going with it but closing off closer parts (I mean WDW closed of Pandora for a time, they closed...well I think they did TSL, Universal closed HP parts over time, etc) while still being able to be there in the moment in Times Square on NYE is a bit different than being told right when you get to the area-sorry it's all closed off to everyone and you couldn't experience anything at all in that area nor can you see the ball period, etc but told go celebrate elsewhere (much like if you're stuck outside of MK) along with if it was a paid event vs a free event open to all. But again I do get where you were going 

*I know we're trying to get the conversation to go away though lol just wanted to comment on that part of your comment


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I see where you're going with it but closing off closer parts (I mean WDW closed of Pandora for a time, they closed...well I think they did TSL, Universal closed HP parts over time, etc) while still being able to be there in the moment in Times Square on NYE is a bit different than being told right when you get to the area-sorry it's all closed off to everyone and you couldn't experience anything at all in that area nor can you see the ball period, etc but told go celebrate elsewhere (much like if you're stuck outside of MK) along with if it was a paid event vs a free event open to all. But again I do get where you were going
> 
> *I know we're trying to get the conversation to go away though lol just wanted to comment on that part of your comment



No worries - I do appreciate hearing other takes  ... good to see things from other points of view and I think this thread we usually do a good job of being civil about it (I would imagine this conversation would have turn much uglier if on a Facebook comment)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

TheMaxRebo said:


> No worries - I do appreciate hearing other takes  ... good to see things from other points of view and I think this thread we usually do a good job of being civil about it (I would imagine this conversation would have turn much uglier if on a Facebook comment)


Def. agree


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy New Year to everyone - thanks for a great 2018 of discussing Disney Rumors and News ... and I think 2019 is going to be even better!

May the Force be with us all


----------



## rteetz

Disney showed on sneak peak at the new DHS logo on the Disney Parks blog. It is the 30th anniversary logo that has Mickey and Minnie. They said there will be several versions.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Question, where were these complaints? I haven’t seen any about people not being able to get in.
> 
> I don’t think it was that big of a deal.


I saw several in the Disney Camper Facebook groups. Those are the only Disney groups I belong to beside posting here.


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> Disney showed on sneak peak at the new DHS logo on the Disney Parks blog. It is the 30th anniversary logo that has Mickey and Minnie. They said there will be several versions.


https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...llywood-studios-debuts-30th-anniversary-logo/


----------



## rteetz

jknezek said:


> I saw several in the Disney Camper Facebook groups. Those are the only Disney groups I belong to beside posting here.


Ok interesting. Didn't see anything on my social media or on the boards.


----------



## skier_pete

Glad we passed 1000 pages, but boy what a tedious topic to do it on. I have to side on the side of "top bad so sad". Disney has capacity closures for a reason and they are not a secret that it happens at the holidays. If you go and can't get in, that's not Disney's fault since they can't know for sure. It's not like you can't get in a different park. 

Anyways, that's all I'll say and happy New year everyone.


----------



## OSUZorba

rteetz said:


> Are these posts public? I think that it’s a small number of people who buy a one day MK ticket for NYE. And if they do they are a general tourist who doesn’t know much of anything about Disney. MK hasn’t been closed all day either. It went Phase B mid- late morning which is basically only for one day MK tickets. It reopened to all guests at roughly 5:15PM EST. Not sure if it’s closed again or not.


And if I read it right, all you had to do to get in was have a FPP. I looked and there were FPP to be had even around 6 or 7 pm.


----------



## OSUZorba

jknezek said:


> As soon as they went to specific day tickets those need priority. They won't do it of course. But yes, black out the AP folks. They can always come back. The specific day ticket? They are screwed. If you planned to go to a park a day, and MK on 12/31 was your last day, and you get shut out? Man I'd be bad mouthing Disney from here to forever for that screw job. And it's going to happen. Will it matter? Probably not. But again, those are kids that may always remember or be influenced by their parents forever. It's just dumb and a side effect of the increasing screw job they do increasingly with the ticket restrictions.


Yeah, flip the bird to people that have $1000 APs to let people in that don't even know how to make a FPP. That is not what I call customer service or good business. The person with a one-day NYE ticket that did zero planning and zero research is probably pretty unlikely to become a better customer than the people holding Platinum APs. Also, I think the vast majority of CMs would tell the person to download the app and get a FPP.

Disney has been discouraging single day visits more and more for the last few years anyways, I seriously don't see them blocking out the guest they've shown they prefer for the guests they've shown they don't.

This is basically the same as "I showed up to Time Square at 11pm, and I couldn't even get close enough to hear the music!"

As a Platinum+ holder, I would've still been there at RD today and would have never left due to the fear of not being about to get back in.


----------



## Pete M

the last 30 seconds of Epcot's fireworks was *insane*.    holy crap.


----------



## disneygirlsng

jknezek said:


> As soon as they went to specific day tickets those need priority. They won't do it of course. But yes, black out the AP folks. They can always come back. The specific day ticket? They are screwed. If you planned to go to a park a day, and MK on 12/31 was your last day, and you get shut out? Man I'd be bad mouthing Disney from here to forever for that screw job. And it's going to happen. Will it matter? Probably not. But again, those are kids that may always remember or be influenced by their parents forever. It's just dumb and a side effect of the increasing screw job they do increasingly with the ticket restrictions.


But if they had already gone to other parks the days before, that likely means they had a multi-day ticket, not a single-day ticket. And therefore, they would have been ok to enter.

Ok sorry, I'm done.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Disney showed on sneak peak at the new DHS logo on the Disney Parks blog. It is the 30th anniversary logo that has Mickey and Minnie. They said there will be several versions.


Sounds like the end of renaming the park


----------



## disneygirlsng

Sweettears said:


> Sounds like the end of renaming the park


They announced there would be no name change a few months ago.


----------



## Sweettears

disneygirlsng said:


> They announced there would be no name change a few months ago.


Did they specifically state that or was it implied through other happenings?


----------



## rteetz

Sweettears said:


> Did they specifically state that or was it implied through other happenings?


Stated.


----------



## Sweettears

rteetz said:


> Stated.


Must of missed it. Good news nonetheless given the potential options that were tossed out.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Is the News Roundup 2019 thread up?  (sorry if I missed it, but I did look this morning)


----------



## dina444444

sherlockmiles said:


> Is the News Roundup 2019 thread up?  (sorry if I missed it, but I did look this morning)


https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2019.3726636/


----------

